# Sticky  What was the last movie you watched? Rate it :)



## Vincenzo

(Like, shouldn't my post count have been halved with the deletion of the old one?)

Apocalypto

The fact that it's subtitled totally makes it more realistic and personally involves you in the scenario, because Mayan tribesmen communicated by reading text accompanied by an unfamiliar language.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ghost in the Shell - *9/10*
Ghost in the Shell: Innocence - *8/10*
Haven - *7/10*
Fearless - *10/10*


----------



## Blue Oval

loved Rocky Balboa, and it sure made up for Rocky V
he got in really good shape for being 60


----------



## ghostgurl

Fantastic Four, seen it already though. Before that it was

Little Miss Sunshine-10/10
The Sentinel-7.5/10


----------



## Drella

Suicide Circle
Buffalo '66


----------



## Inturmal

Grosse Pointe Blank. It wasn't even worth finishing.


----------



## Anatomica

Envy, was weird at first, but actually pretty funny and Harold & Kumar go to Whitecastle, I never get tired of this movie..the elevator scene always cracks me up because I do that, plan to say something funny and end up acting all awkward around a girl I like.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Superman Returns. Terrible._ :no


----------



## person86

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Inturmal said:


> Grosse Pointe Blank. It wasn't even worth finishing.


Shhh. I thought it was funny.

I saw part of The Blue Lagoon the other day. Creepy, creepy film. :um


----------



## Buerhle

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



person86 said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grosse Pointe Blank. It wasn't even worth finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh. I thought it was funny.
> 
> I saw part of The Blue Lagoon the other day. Creepy, creepy film. :um
Click to expand...

ya. I like Grosse Pointe Blank


----------



## Optimistic

"Night at the Museum" with Ben Stiller and Dick Van ****, etc.

I thought it was hilarious. :yes


----------



## SusanStorm

"25th hour" with Edward Norton..They sent it on tv,and it was pretty ok..


----------



## Qolselanu

I watched a clip of Heat on Youtube.com. It seems pretty good so I'll watch it soon.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Children of Men
Blood Diamond
The Good Shepherd
We Are Marshall


----------



## tewstroke

In The Mood For Love- it was amazing, beautiful cinematography
Mad Hot Ballroom-it's happy making, cute kids ballroom dancing


----------



## Inturmal

The Island.

Above average, but still kinda lacking.


----------



## RedTulip

Layer Cake

_Too bad I didn't have a chocolate layer cake to eat while trying to watch it. I fast forwarded thru lots of stuff, found it boring._


----------



## grumpybear

From Hell (Johnny Depp, Heather Graham - It was good. Not my typical movie choice, but I love Johnny so I pretty much enjoy anything he's in.)


----------



## Hit_the_Lights

Crank, it's the the 3rd transporter movie, and has a really good suprise ending


----------



## Anatomica

The Painted Veil - 10/10 Edward Norton is such a good actor, most movies I've seen him in have been excellent. 

Children of Men - 3/10 I'm baffled why this movie got such high ratings, I thought it was horrible :stu


----------



## Vincenzo

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Inane said:


> Children of Men - 3/10 I'm baffled why this movie got such high ratings, I thought it was horrible :stu


Seriously? The only fault I found with it was the slight copout ending, I thought it was the best of last year. I don't get how anyone could find it terrible.


----------



## Vincenzo

Anyway, Buffalo 66 for the trillionth time, thanks Drella for making me rewatch an old standby

Mickey Rourke's bit is hilarious. Anyway, this bookie got so sick that he just had to..........throw up. And the only way he could make himself feel better, was to do bad things...to do very bad things to the exuse maker. And to do _very_ bad things to the excuse maker's mother and father.


----------



## R

Going to see the good shepherd and children of men in about an hour.


----------



## Anatomica

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Vincenzo said:


> Inane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children of Men - 3/10 I'm baffled why this movie got such high ratings, I thought it was horrible :stu
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? The only fault I found with it was the slight copout ending, I thought it was the best of last year. I don't get how anyone could find it terrible.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I felt it was overhyped, there were vital elements in the plot that were left unexplained. I also felt the focus of story was weak, not enough time spent to develop the characters and as as a result the whole movie felt like a chase scene. Visually the movie does deliver, and the premise of infertility was interesting, but they didn't develop it further. I read the movie was based on a book, maybe I'll enjoy it more once I've read it.


----------



## Vincenzo

I thought the minimalism was the movie's charm, it just throws you into a horrible world of panic. Giving any kind of detailed explanation would've ruined it.

Just watched Miami Vice again. Every scene that doesn't include bloodshed or Mann's trademark urban cinematography is torture.


----------



## Drella

Kids.

This movie wasn't nearly as entertaining as it was when I was 11.


----------



## No Limit

Punch Drunk Love

At first it seemed really random and had no point at times, but I'm starting to understand now I guess.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Donnie Brasco


----------



## jerzeyb

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Kids.
> 
> This movie wasn't nearly as entertaining as it was when I was 11.


 :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
i'm sorry but your comment was really funny. i have not laughed that hard since Helena Bonham Carter's '....since grade school' line from Fight Club.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Yeah, Kids was the closest thing I could get to porn when I was younger.

The last movie I saw was Suicide Club. Loved it.


----------



## Mehitabel

Batman Returns

I wish I could find a DVD of all the old Adam West Batman shows.


----------



## Drella

Old Boy.


----------



## ghostgurl

Team America


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shottas (good jamaican movie) - *8/10*

Crank(better than i thought it would be) *8/10*


----------



## Nyx

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## conscious

me, myself, and irene - was a very good laugh.
clerks 2 - i just thought rosario dawson was sexy.

kids- i saw that maybe 8 years ago. honestly i really hope that all the girls on there were 18 or older. at least the ones they showed nude.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Cookers
Four Brothers_


----------



## Drella

Scoop.

Actually, it wasn't bad. Scarlett Johansson is so incredibly hot.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Covenant - 1/10 (i gave it 1 because the dvd wasn't scratched)

man, was that ever lame...
I did apreciate the many "hadoken" moments though(sarcasm)


----------



## conscious

i saw alpha dog last night. was not feeling it much.


----------



## Inturmal

Crank. It was entertaining.

Children of Men. eh, it was alright. I don't like movies that make me cry. :mum


----------



## SusanStorm

I saw Before sunset..Loved it!But I did love Before sunrise even more...


----------



## Vincenzo

Clockers

Sucked.



Drella said:


> Scoop.
> 
> Actually, it wasn't bad. Scarlett Johansson is so incredibly hot.


The fact that Justin Timberlake is currently tapping her upsets me a little bit, and when I say a little bit, I mean quite a lot. I am a pathetic, celebrity obsessed loser.


----------



## Drella

The Red Shoes.

Despite the title, and the lack of red shoes, it wasn't an entirely boring film. 
They were f*cking _cerise_, not red.


Vincenzo said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scoop.
> 
> Actually, it wasn't bad. Scarlett Johansson is so incredibly hot.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Justin Timberlake is currently tapping her upsets me a little bit, and when I say a little bit, I mean quite a lot. I am a pathetic, celebrity obsessed loser.
Click to expand...

Yes, I know. I am outraged by her low standards. She should just be doing me, since she's willing to condescend to that level. Of course, I will simply dream about it.. late at night... vaseline, weeping, etc.


----------



## SAlovesme

Hooligans 

-good movie but it was kinda hard to buy that Elisha Wood was one of london's toughest brawlers...lol


----------



## R

LOL, I just got a job at a theaters, too pay off my car debt. So ya I’ll be watching a lot of movies. 

Some small spoilers follow.





The last movies I saw were The Good Shepard and Children of Men, or is it children of man anyway. Both good, The Good Shepard being a little slow, but if your into U.S. history or politics and intrigue, I’d give it two thumbs up, if your bringing a girl to the movies, I would bail out of the date before you brought her to this one, unless of course she likes the stuff stated above. Children of men, on the other hand has a lot more action relatively, but the value of the movie is greatly exemplified if you are one of a more politically minded sort. The action scenes are short and far between but superbly done. Personally, the last battle scene was, for me was on the emotional scale as Saving Private Rayon (damn I got to watch that movie again), but the ending is fast and abrupt, and to me seemed kind of rushed.

Anyway, hope you enjoy my first ever film review.


----------



## Nameless Loner

Children of Men. 

Utter genius.


----------



## Inturmal

Danika. wasn't that great, but Marisa Tomei is in it. :mushy


----------



## Equisgurl

pans labyrinth- awesome film.. though a bit graphic... I'll have nightmares tonight. 

and was fooled into watching Labyrinth with david bowie.. dear lord.. that was plain corny.. though I had a good time cracking up over it with my bf. Dance magic.. dance.. magic... dance magic.. dance! :boogie 

ugh.. that stupid song is stuck in my head!! :lol


----------



## pyramidsong

Thumbsucker. I liked it.


----------



## Nyx

Quinceanera
13 Going On 30


----------



## Vincenzo

R said:


> Children of Men...the ending is fast and abrupt, and to me seemed kind of rushed.


The problem with the ending is that it was a ***** copout in an otherwise spectacular movie. Instead of the boat arriving, it should've just panned back to show her floating on an empty sea. It would've sat better with the grim tone of the rest of the film.


----------



## Mehitabel

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Anatomica

The Prestige


----------



## Redox

Blood Diamond


----------



## Drella

The City of Lost Children.


----------



## archaic

Stella Dallas and Saved!


----------



## pyramidsong

Syriana


----------



## Vincenzo

Smokin' Aces

Appalling, don't watch it.


----------



## pyramidsong

Miss Potter


----------



## Drella

I don't recall the title, but it was an old Spanish horror film starring a guy with a massive monobrow. 

He also wore a cape, if that helps.


----------



## Roberto

The Quiet Earth


----------



## Amocholes

^ Good movie!

Last night I went to a movie party. 40 gay guys in the same room watching "Mysterious Island" on actual 16mm film.


----------



## pyramidsong

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



reflecton8571 said:


> The Quiet Earth


OT- Where's your avatar from? That's such a gorgeous (albeit upside-down) picture.


----------



## Drella

Fulltime Killer.


----------



## Vincenzo

Blood Diamond.

A spectacle of overwhelming meh-itude. Not even Jennifer Connelly could save it.


----------



## Anatomica

Marie Antoinette


----------



## Equisgurl

eurotrip... eh..


----------



## Mehitabel

Leprechaun.

Oh my, was it awful. But funny.


----------



## Drella

The Funeral.


----------



## woozy

Smokin' Aces
Really Bad. The movie had an identity crisis. The only good part was the drunk guy from Arrested Development.


----------



## Drella

Drella said:


> I don't recall the title, but it was an old Spanish horror film starring a guy with a massive monobrow.
> 
> He also wore a cape, if that helps.


haha, it was some Coffin Joe movie. The cape and unibrow sent memories flooding back. It was atrocious, ghastly, and asinine. I don't get why most "cult classics" are utter trash.


----------



## Inturmal

Broken Flowers. eh, it was alright. but it had a crap ending.
The brief nudity made up for it.


----------



## Vincenzo

In the Company of Men

F**king outstanding film. Mean, misanthropic and nasty. I can't believe it's stayed under my radar for so long. I urge you to watch it.


----------



## Qolselanu

Three Kings. Sweet, sweet movie.


----------



## ghostgurl

Epic Movie. It was pretty bad, but that didn't surprise me.


----------



## Hushed*Girl

I saw Freedom Writers a few days ago.


----------



## vintagerocket

My Life Without Me.


----------



## Drella

Blue Velvet.


----------



## Anatomica

The Science of Sleep , slightly reminiscent of Eternal Sunshine, I like it.


----------



## staceypie

Little Miss Sunshine

I loved it. Very funny & touching.


----------



## eyeguess

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Drella

American Psycho.


----------



## Noca

Smokin Aces


----------



## Kelly

Water. It was subtitled, but it was excellent.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ghostgurl

The Last King of Scotland. 10/10


----------



## RedTulip

The Descent


----------



## Drella

Robocop.


----------



## Noca

Romeo must die


----------



## Vincenzo

King of New York

I've decided that this film is a masterpiece.


----------



## BeNice

The Silence of Sleep

Before that the last movie I watched was Dreamland


----------



## Cheesecake

28 Days Later


----------



## cakesniffer

Dreamgirls


----------



## RedTulip

Saw 3


----------



## Nyx

Bee Season


----------



## Anatomica

Perfume : The Story of a Murderer 10/10 , have anyone else seen this, I thought it was a very well made movie.


----------



## Disintegrate

Throw Momma From the Train


----------



## njodis

Jackass 2

Dunno why I like this kind of crap. :lol

6/10


----------



## Drella

All the King's Men.

blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Vincenzo

Hannibal Rising

Just really astonishingly bad. Don't spend your money or time on it, you'll feel like you've been violated.


----------



## Vincenzo

The show Trailer Park Boys is something I've been meaning to watch for like a year but never got around to it. Just like Curb and Arrested Development. I'm way behind on US (or Canadian in this case) sitcoms.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Blood and Chocolate_


----------



## Vincenzo

I've seen like two episodes of it. The line "Ricky, remember what we talked about in jail...that _Julian's thinking is clearer than Ricky's thinking_." scored a LOL. Starting from season 2 is apparently sort of acceptable. The pilot apparently sucks and is no reflection of the show as a whole.


----------



## Nyx

The Squid and the Whale
Murder By Numbers
When A Stranger Calls (ugh)


----------



## Drella

Running With Scissors.

This was supposed to be funny? I, uh... didn't get it.



Nyx said:


> The Squid and the Whale


Is that any good?


----------



## Nyx

It was ok. It lost my interest at times.


----------



## Inturmal

Mr Fix It.
not bad, but not great.


----------



## Drella

Inturmal said:


> Mr Fix It.


Heh, that sounds like a porno title.


----------



## Inturmal

Drella said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Fix It.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, that sounds like a porno title.
Click to expand...

I like the way you think. :b 
There was actually a line where a lady said she wanted to check out a guy's "dipstick". <-- yes, I put the period outside of the quotes, because that's where I like it, dammit.


----------



## Feien

3-iron

Great movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Apocalypse Now(Redux)


----------



## glittergaze

The Mask of Zorro


----------



## VCL XI

'Dangerous Game"

Great one. Abel Ferrara is such an ignored genius, in my opinion.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Grudge II :yawn


----------



## Anatomica

Casino Royale


----------



## Mehitabel

Vincenzo said:


> Hannibal Rising
> 
> Just really astonishingly bad. Don't spend your money or time on it, you'll feel like you've been violated.


Aw, I really liked it. I'll admit, it wasn't what I expected. It wasn't very gory, and it did end quite abrubtly, but I still though it was neat.


----------



## Anatomica

Stranger Than Fiction, good movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hitch


----------



## ShyFX

The Departed 

I didnt like the ending.


----------



## ghostgurl

The Illusionist. It was great and I loved the ending.


----------



## Drella

The Departed.


I enjoyed it so much that I think I had a miscarriage, and I wasn't even pregnant. 
Martin Scorsese films have that miraculous effect on me.







EDIT: I "wan't" pregnant? For ****'s sake, Drella.


----------



## millenniumman75

I just saw part of Fantastic Four


----------



## Vincenzo

Pan's Labyrinth

I really hate movies like this, watching it was a chore.


----------



## No Limit

Internal Affairs


----------



## Vincenzo

Hot Fuzz

I'll say it - Simon Pegg and Edgar Wright are not funny. This and Shawn of the Dead are the most overrated things ever.


----------



## Nyx

Ever After
Kids


----------



## AliBaba

Snakes On A M*****F****n Plane. It was so bad it was pretty good. I had some good laughs.


Matt, Matt, Matt


----------



## Drella

Lost Highway.

Not my favorite Lynch film, but Patricia Arquette looks incredible in it.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Gridiron Gang.

Boring cliche crap


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Resident Evil

The Departed

Bad Boys 2


----------



## bezoomny

Munich

I watched it with my mom and stepdad. I loved it, they absolutely hated it because it was too long and too preachy.


----------



## Inturmal

This Film Is Not Yet Rated.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

Last night, I saw "The Slender Thread" with Sidney Poitier, Anne Bancroft, & Telly Savalas. Its B/W, & made in 1965. It was on Turner Classic Movies, of which I am a huge fan. I love Sidney Poitier and ALL of his movies.


----------



## Drella

The Keeper.

Come on, Dennis Hopper, you're better than this. I can't say I really fault you for locking Asia Argento in your basement, though.


----------



## Drella

Drop Dead Sexy.

I now see why Crispin Glover did not want to be filmed for the "behind the scenes" segments.


----------



## lilly

Rocky Balboa - it wasn't a bad film.


----------



## Chrysalii

Currently watching All The President's Men in school. Before that was the Al Gore global warming movie.


----------



## Anatomica

The Pursuit of Happyness, good uplifting movie.


----------



## Inturmal

8mm. 
not bad.


----------



## clenched_fist

_The Descent.

meh..._


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Music & Lyrics. Hugh Grant can sing :yes It's a cute movie


----------



## VCL XI

Drella said:


> The Keeper.
> 
> Dennis Hopper... locking Asia Argento in your basement


I'm think I'm sold on this one already. Yeeeeeahhh, come to me Asia...

I just saw THE BLACKOUT - would have been better if Matthew Modine wasn't the damn lead.


----------



## ShyFX

Man of the Year - It didn't suck as bad as I thought it would. But still.


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## Nyx

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Slurpavillia said:


> Hard Candy. Disturbing especially if your a guy. If your a girl replace disturbing with satisfying.


I just saw that too.


----------



## SusanStorm

Huh?I just saw Hard candy too.  
Weird movie,but interesting too.I liked it...


----------



## No Limit

Infernal Affairs II


----------



## No Limit

Infernal Affairs III. Just finished watching the trilogy...


----------



## Inturmal

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Slurpavillia said:


> Hard Candy. Disturbing especially if your a guy. If your a girl replace disturbing with satisfying.


I'll never take "my boys" for granted again. 
Even though I might sometimes be in_disposed_, I'm always happy to give them a helping hand.


----------



## avro`

The Last King of Scottland


----------



## ghostgurl

Deliverance 8/10
Taxi Driver 9/10


----------



## conscious

wedding crashers


----------



## Vincenzo

VCL XI said:


> [_I Stand Alone_ avatar]


I love you.


----------



## jjbnum3

Citizen Kane (1941) good
Hollywoodland (2006) Not bad,Ben Affleck did a good job for a change.
Once Upon a Time in America (1984) great


----------



## Hushed*Girl

Ghost Riders. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Vincenzo

Jesus Camp


----------



## Amocholes

Pump Up the Volume

The main character played by a very young Christian Slater has SA bad.


----------



## Drella

Ichi the Killer


----------



## Drella

Dario Argento's Deep Red.


I am posting right after myself, thus illustrating that I watch far too many movies. I have no life.


----------



## jjbnum3

Drella said:


> Ichi the Killer


Oh ya, great movie.Kakihara character was the best. :afr

Babel (2006) 9.5/10 
Children of Men (2006) overrated
Lords of Dogtown (2005) Enjoyed. 7/10.


----------



## Nyx

Babel


----------



## Anatomica

Great Expectations


----------



## No Limit

Ghostrider and Jacob's Ladder


----------



## VCL XI

TWENTYNINE PALMS

Quite the ending.


----------



## replica

Layer Cake


----------



## BeNice

V For Vendetta


----------



## Nyx

Water


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Amazing Grace


----------



## Lonelyguy

Reno 911: Miami

I didn't think it was that great.


----------



## lonesomeboy

The Holiday - fluff movie.


----------



## mserychic

The Number 23.. quite the blah movie


----------



## No Limit

Zodiac


----------



## ghostgurl

12 and Holding. Excellent independent film.


----------



## Equisgurl

Running with Scissors.. 
I'm really glad I had a glass of wine prior to watching this -_-


----------



## Inturmal

Flightplan.
I liked it.


----------



## SebFontain

I went out and saw a movie by myself for the first time. I saw Night at the Museum. Cool movie.


----------



## Anatomica

Dark Corners strange movie with Thora Birch, but pretty good.


----------



## Inturmal

School For Scoundrels.
not bad.


----------



## Mehitabel

South Park

It was alright... just like a really long episode. A really long okay episode.


----------



## Inturmal

Cult.
Lame.


----------



## Bad Religion

Borat


----------



## Anatomica

Hannibal Rising


----------



## Drella

Lady Terminator.

OH-MY-GOD-INSTANT-CLASSIC.

Seriously, it's like the Indonesians just took James Cameron's script and crossed out "The," and replaced it with "Lady." One of the victims even says, "Come with me if you want to live." Then the lady cut out her own eye for no discernible reason, just because it was a cool scene in the original. She just threw it in the sink and stuck it back in. The oddest part of the entire film was the eel that crawled out of her vagina. Why was it there? I wish I knew. You'd think she'd just stick to guns, but whatever.

At the beginning of the movie the lady said, "I'll be back in 100 yrs to take my revenge." Why not take it now?! What? You can't shoot blue electrical currents from your nipples until the 1980's? Anyway it contains the best things film has to offer: hilarious 80's fashion and special effects (that were probably mind-blowing back in the day), and the most glorious mullet I have ever seen. It was so bad that it was almost good.


----------



## VCL XI

Drella said:


> Lady Terminator.
> 
> OH-MY-GOD-INSTANT-CLASSIC.
> 
> Seriously, it's like the Indonesians just took James Cameron's script and crossed out "The," and replaced it with "Lady." One of the victims even says, "Come with me if you want to live." Then the lady cut out her own eye for no discernible reason, just because it was a cool scene in the original. She just threw it in the sink and stuck it back in. The oddest part of the entire film was the eel that crawled out of her vagina. Why was it there? I wish I knew. You'd think she'd just stick to guns, but whatever.
> 
> At the beginning of the movie the lady said, "I'll be back in 100 yrs to take my revenge." Why not take it now?! What? You can't shoot blue electrical currents from your nipples until the 1980's? Anyway it contains the best things film has to offer: hilarious 80's fashion and special effects (that were probably mind-blowing back in the day), and the most glorious mullet I have ever seen. It was so bad that it was almost good.


AGREED. 10,000,000 times more entertaining than the original.

_"I'm not a lady, I'm an anthropologist!"_

Oh yeah, last movie I saw was THE FRENCH CONNECTION.


----------



## Vincenzo

Drella I like that you read the plot synopsis of this and then somehow thought it'd be a totally great idea to spend money on it.

Such decisions have, however, been inspired in the past. Your mention of _Feed_ has resulted in so many laughs for me and my friends you can't even imagine. I will probably see this one too, hoping to pass it off as my own discovery with similar results.

Last movie I watched was Training Day this morning when I was bored. I always enjoy Snoop's character.


----------



## lonesomeboy

drella, you have a very interesting taste in movies


----------



## Drella

Vincenzo said:


> Drella I like that you read the plot synopsis of this and then somehow thought it'd be a totally great idea to spend money on it.


I don't waste my money! I spend it all on.. I don't know, booze and strippers, or whatever it's most suited for. I search for these movies on the internet and _then_ watch through the beauty of torrent files. 


> Such decisions have, however, been inspired in the past. Your mention of _Feed_ has resulted in so many laughs for me and my friends you can't even imagine. I will probably see this one too, hoping to pass it off as my own discovery with similar results.


God, Feed was so creepy. I was actually eating as I watched it, so I promptly discarded my food and decided that a Calista Flockhart diet was a life necessity.


----------



## Vincenzo

I have a friend who, prior to my knowledge of the movie, was made fun of for being a feeder, so that probably goes some way towards its perceived hilarity.


----------



## SebFontain

I saw 300 today. It was a good movie.. but jesus was this movie polished up for viewers entertainment.. So much of the movie was so fake and unrealistic... That really dissapointed me.


----------



## lilly

Lyrics and Music - it was a bit silly.


----------



## pyramidsong

Troy. It was crap.


----------



## Equisgurl

girl, interrupted

it was good, I want to see more of Winona ryder in todays films.


----------



## Nyx

The Last Kiss


----------



## Before_the_Law

At Theaters: Zodiac - I loved it
At Home: Brick - Also great


----------



## ghostgurl

The Towering Inferno


----------



## Vincenzo

Was forced to rewatch Saw III last night

I don't see the point in making these 'violence for the sake of violence' movies in a post _Passion_ cinematic landscape. The makers of Saw should pretend to be Christians and interpret some OT story in the most graphic way possible so they're not constained by the R rating.


----------



## Redefine

Vanilla Sky - It was pretty good


----------



## Speak Easy

SebFontain said:


> I saw 300 today. It was a good movie.. but jesus was this movie polished up for viewers entertainment.. So much of the movie was so fake and unrealistic... That really dissapointed me.


i saw 300 today, too, and i thought it was ridiculous. i like it a lot. by the way, SebFontain, i copied your icon i hope you dont mind.


----------



## Inturmal

Cry_Wolf.
Predictable, but good.


----------



## stars+space

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid

If it weren't a spoof on film noir I'd hate it. But because it was, I loved it and laughed at every joke.


----------



## njodis

Rx

Crappy B-movie. I guess it wasn't... terrible.

4/10


----------



## Mehitabel

The Toxic Avenger

It was pretty funny, but there was like three parts where they show clips of everything that's happened in the movie up to that point. It's gets annoying.


----------



## Anatomica

Abre los Ojos


----------



## lonesomeboy

A Good Year - it wasn't that bad, but wasn't that good either.


----------



## ShyFX

Casino Royale - new Bond kicks old Bond's ***!


----------



## Mehitabel

Naked Lunch

I thought it would be better. But it was just one big drug trip. Which I find highly boring. It's like "Okay, you're hallucinating. Of course you are, you're on drugs. Blah." Even Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas managed to be entertaining even though it was a big drug trip.


----------



## Inturmal

Sublime.
What a waste of time.


----------



## lilly

Scoop - better than the reviews in the newspapers said. I feel sad as it could be Woody Allen's "goodbye" movie.


----------



## lonesomeboy

The Last Kiss - average.
Scoop - does Woodys Allen's mannerism annoy the heck out of anyone else?


----------



## Drella

Dirty Work.
An underrated comedy classic.

Bearded Lady: Hey, baby, you ever had a chick with a beard before? 
Mitch: Can't say that I have there, bearded broad. 
Bearded Lady: Well, then, sugar, you haven't lived. 
Mitch: Note to self: I don't want to _live. _


----------



## Mehitabel

_Visitor Q_ - Weird! Very very weird! But very interesting. It explores so many taboos, which is always fun. Especially when my mum comes down and I have to stop it... "What are you guys watching down here?!"
_Monty Python_ and the Holy Grail - Heh, I've already seen it many times, but it never gets old.


----------



## WineKitty

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Inturmal said:


> Grosse Pointe Blank. It wasn't even worth finishing.


I liked it but then again I love John Cusack.

I just watched a movie called "Spun" with John Leguizamo, Mickey Rourke, and Mena Suvari.

Having had some experience with speed I found some of it very much on the money but I think it was just a wee bit exaggerated. :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero

300


----------



## starblob

Cry Baby - such a silly and thoroughly entertaining movie.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Grandmas Boy - Very funny.


----------



## justlistening

Le Fils

Great movie


----------



## ghostgurl

Earth Girls Are Easy. It was very funny. I loved it.


----------



## Roberto

Breakdown , it came on the TV


----------



## Nyx

Happy Endings


----------



## Drella

Dario Argento's The Card Player.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Man of the Year


----------



## Hikky

..


----------



## corrigan

Short Cuts

I thought it was pretty good. I watched it with my parents who expressed how much they hated the movie from start to finish. 

Fun.


----------



## Chrysalii

Casino Royale
great movie (coming from a Bond fan, so take it for what it's worth, either way it is a great movie)


----------



## Anatomica

300


----------



## Inturmal

Kinsey.
meh.


----------



## Mehitabel

Army Of Darkness (Evil Dead 3)

.... bahahahahahahahahah!

Watch it. Everyone. Seriously. Go now!


----------



## No Limit

Estadio Nacional


----------



## Inturmal

Saw 3.
Just about fell asleep and skipped thru it to the end. Lame.


----------



## tearsnnj

Secret Window


----------



## Inturmal

Borat.
Even dumber than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Hikky

..


----------



## Vincenzo

Cocaine Cowboys


----------



## Equisgurl

children of men

excellent film


----------



## Inturmal

The Holiday.
Funny Money.
Both lame.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Stargate

Inferno


----------



## Anatomica

Bridge to Terabithia, good movie, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Wild Hogs


----------



## Fiera

Music & Lyrics ---> Bleh
The Holiday -----> Bleh
The Illusionist ----> So/So...don't know if i'd ever watch it again though


----------



## gothsweetchikie

Ruben and Ed

I wonder how many ppl have heard of it. lol


----------



## Drella

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



gothsweetchikie said:


> Ruben and Ed
> 
> I wonder how many ppl have heard of it. lol


I love Rubin and Ed. Rubin has great pants, and I would like to get insid-I'll stop right there. You see where I'm going with this. Crispin Glover and I are in love.. sure we've never met (and likely never will), but he has the power to impregnate any woman at any time without ever meeting them. That's my theory anyway. Sure, there's no "facts" or "common sense" to back up anything I say, but I stand by it all. Was I rambling again? 
Oh right.. the last movie I watched was "Harsh Times." Horrible. Unwatchable. Christian Bale was fully clothed at all times, which should never happen, and I was deeply affected by this catastrophe. Also, hearing the term "dawg" uttered by Bale as he sipped "40's" in an "El Camino" and listened to late-80's gangsta rap made me want to carve off my own face and mail it to the director. I just didn't want to pay postage. What would that be, like, $6? Screw that.


----------



## Inturmal

The Return.
eh. it didn't totally suck.


----------



## justlistening

Black cat, white cat (Crna macka, beli macor)


----------



## lonesomeboy

Letters from Iwo Jima
Great movie.


----------



## Drella

Secretary
Crash

A James Spader S&M double-feature was today's choice, apparently.


----------



## ShyViolet

Zathura (Jumanji in space)


----------



## ghostgurl

Shrek 2


----------



## Inturmal

Lord of War.
Good+.


----------



## Amocholes

I went to a movie party last night. We watched "The Graduate" starring Anne Bancroft and a very young Dustin Hoffman. It was shown using a 16mm projector in the original widescreen format.


----------



## replica

300


----------



## Vincenzo

Thank You For Smoking

also got drunk and watched From Dusk Till Dawn. I like how Grindhouse doesn't come out here until June, because the UK is clearly some kind of third-world country or something. Infuriating.


----------



## blueb_24

I watched The Holiday last night. Loved it. Jude Law is so hot.


----------



## Drella

Amocholes said:


> a very young Dustin Hoffman.


Oh, he was sexy in his younger years. 
He still is, actually.


----------



## lonesomeboy

The Queen


----------



## Hikky

..


----------



## Inturmal

Stranger Than Fiction.
Quite good. Perhaps great.


----------



## Nyx

The Motel


----------



## Drella

Nekromantik 2
The woman has issues. I mean, come on. That's..that's _crazy._... That's -it's just not right. That's.. me in 20 years.
Hopefully, I'm joking!


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Silent Hill...for the 4th time, I think. :b


----------



## Vincenzo

300. More entertaining than I expected it to be, but the hype is still stupid.


----------



## emptybottle

Thank You For Smoking was pretty awesome.


----------



## Augustinus

300! Now that's art! It was better than Troy. :banana 

???????, ? ?????! :lol (Guess unicode doesn't work here)


----------



## thatwasny

My Country, My Country.


----------



## emptybottle

Babel. 
It made me want to kill myself.... but in a good way.


----------



## Inturmal

The Good Shepherd. 
Too long and too boring.


----------



## WineKitty

Fast Food Nation.

Between that and Supersize me I highly doubt I will ever eat fast food again. uke


----------



## Drella

Deep Throat.

Hilarious, and one of the best film soundtracks ever made. Thora Birch's mom plays the nurse in this film. Hahaha, poor girl.


----------



## Joker

Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## Inturmal

V for Vendetta.
Good+.


----------



## thatwasny

Children of Men. Good movie.


----------



## Inturmal

Turistas.
ok. (mmm.. boobs)


----------



## Inturmal

Drella said:


> Deep Throat.
> 
> Hilarious, and one of the best film soundtracks ever made. Thora Birch's mom plays the nurse in this film. Hahaha, poor girl.


Thanks for reminding me that I needed to watch this. I didn't realize it was a comedy. :lol

Blowing bubbles and coke (whoops.. had a Freudian slip) will never be the same.


----------



## Drella

Inturmal said:


> I didn't realize it was a comedy. :lol


It is to me! It's absolutely funny.


----------



## Inturmal

Ultraviolet.
Mildly entertaining.



Drella said:


> It is to me! It's absolutely funny.


What's not funny is thinking about your parents/grandparents while watching it. uke


----------



## Inturmal

Failure to Launch.
Better than I thought it'd be.
oh, sweet, sweet Zooey, you will be mine. :mushy


----------



## Anatomica

The Fountain


----------



## emptybottle

Bring It On, for the zillionth time. It's on cable every Saturday!


----------



## emptybottle

Inturmal said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is to me! It's absolutely funny.
> 
> 
> 
> What's not funny is thinking about your parents/grandparents while watching it. uke
Click to expand...

why would you think of that while watching it?... though i know my parents saw it when it first came out. ewww.


----------



## Inturmal

emptybottle said:


> why would you think of that while watching it?... though i know my parents saw it when it first came out. ewww.


That's pretty much why.. thinking that they probably saw it, maybe even fooled around while watching it, and could have even stared in it. I really only like "new" porn, because I can relate to it more. :yes


----------



## Anatomica

Freedom Writers


----------



## WineKitty

Shakespeare In Love...it won Best Picture in 1998...To be fair I have only watched half, gonna watch the other half later...but so far....:um...not really loving it..


----------



## Nyx

The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## Inturmal

Dead Mary.
Crap movie with a crap ending. and there weren't even any boobs! :mum


----------



## just_being_me

TMNT - call me a kid, but I loved it!


----------



## lonesomeboy

Stranger than Fiction


----------



## Drella

Wild At Heart.


I would love to get together with Crispin Glover, put cockroaches down our pants, and make sandwiches all night long.


----------



## lilly

The Singer with Gerard Depardieu. Still wondering what it was about but it felt depressing. Enjoy gazing at Depardieu after all these years and vow to never sit behind a big-headed person when trying to read subtitles again.


----------



## jjbnum3

Running Scared (2006) Loved it
xXx (2002) i got the DVD for $3 at the pawn shop,not bad for action movie.I remember the day or days that they where filming the stunt that happened on the Foresthill bridge in California in XXX,I use that bridge to get to my old house.Highest bridge in N. california too.
Great stunt btw.

Click (2006/I) Wan't that bad,I thought I would hate it.


----------



## Nyx

Children of Men


----------



## Drella

Flesh for Frankenstein

Udo Kier is too underrated.


----------



## lonesomeboy

The Fountain
Most unique thought-provoking movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## Drella

Spider.

On a side note, the creators of "Saw II" think it's just a totally great idea to remake "Scanners."


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nez Rouge

Cheech


----------



## clenched_fist

_Running with Scissors_


----------



## lubs

I saw Reno 911: Miami. Found it to be hilarious :boogie


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Amittyville Horror with Ryan Reynolds

I actually like the movie and Ryan with no shirt on is a beautiful sight.


----------



## Drella

Thriller: A Cruel Picture.

I hate all the slow motion in the revenge sequence.


----------



## Noca

300


----------



## Inturmal

Dark Ride.
eh.


----------



## Inturmal

Griffin & Phoenix.
If I wanted to cry, I'd cut up an onion. :mum


----------



## Anatomica

Charly


----------



## Drella

Children of Men.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Tenacious D: The Pick of Destiny_


----------



## thatwasny

8 1/2


----------



## ghostgurl

Amazing Grace. It was very good.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Grindhouse


----------



## Speak Easy

i just got back from Blades of Glory, and will ferrell is still hilarious


----------



## No Limit

Watched GrindHouse last night. TMNT last week. Surprisingly, the Ninja Turtles animated movie was good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blood Diamond


----------



## Drella

I Spit on Your Grave.

You know, it was a lot less entertaining than I remembered it being. It's one of those movies that just _totally blew my mind_ when I was 15, and it's utterly mediocre at best.


----------



## Noca

GrindHouse


----------



## Inturmal

Deja Vu.
Not bad.


----------



## Vincenzo

Cop. The scene where Woods's date is giving a dramatic monologue and revealing her innermost feelings while he is rolling his eyes and looking at his watch ought to be regarded as a classic cinematic moment.

I want to watch Grindhouse. I mean, I know that Tarantino's half is meant to be a mess, but still.

I can't believe Canada gets it right away and the UK has to wait until June, this is an atrocity.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Grindhouse is out? Damn.


----------



## Mehitabel

Drella said:


> I Spit on Your Grave.
> 
> You know, it was a lot less entertaining than I remembered it being. It's one of those movies that just _totally blew my mind_ when I was 15, and it's utterly mediocre at best.


Oh my pie the movie is so freakin' DRAWN OUT. When that guy takes like 10 minutes to cross the lawn when he's supposed to kill whatshersface? Speed it up, goddamnit!

Anyway, I watched Last House on the Left a couple days ago. It was amusing in the way that only b-movies can be.


----------



## StillLife

The Good Shepherd. 

Quite mediocre.


----------



## Inturmal

The Devil Wears Prada.
bleh. Anne Hathaway made it barely worthwhile.


----------



## No Limit

The Reaping. It was alright. It made me jump at some parts, but nothing that lingers on my mind. It was predictable.


----------



## VCL XI

Vincenzo said:


> Cop. The scene where Woods's date is giving a dramatic monologue and revealing her innermost feelings while he is rolling his eyes and looking at his watch ought to be regarded as a classic cinematic moment.


Glad to see someone else enjoys this one, it's one of my favorite gritty cop/serial killer thrillers. Woods' sleaziness is unbelievable as usual...and he's the _good_ guy! Great ending.

Last movies I saw were TARGETS and THIS FILM IS NOT YET RATED. Former was eh, the latter just plain stunk.


----------



## Jim_eternal

Deep Impact was on TV last night, so I watched that. I figured I would hate it, as tends to be the case with most of movies I liked around the period it came out - but to my surprise I actually still enjoyed it.


----------



## kowabonga

Saw Number 23 in the cinema yesterday. It was good


----------



## Inturmal

21 Grams.
Sucked. It was just a bunch of flashbacks.


----------



## Maike

watched heaps of movies this easter!

Prozac nation - disappointing

Stoned - painful, but nicely shot

Where the truth lies - love Alison Lohman!

Running with scissors - quirky, a bit too quirky!

so that's technically the last 4 movies I watched..


----------



## NightinGale

Has NO ONE seen Blades of Glory? Cute film, the previews ruined a lot of the would-be funny parts.


----------



## Inturmal

You Are Alone.
Very good, in a sad, perverted way.

"He desired precisely that which he felt he did not deserve."


----------



## Mehitabel

King Of New York

But I wasn't really paying attention... Is it a good movie? Should I watch it again? I know Christopher Walken is awesome... maybe I should watch it again.


----------



## Vincenzo

Walken is obviously the man in it and I enjoy the movie because its low budget late 80s/early 90s style is sort of interesting. The dialogue and the plot and everything are pretty stupid though.


----------



## Trip Fontaine

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*

Last movie: Sunset Blvd.
I enjoyed it. I like the film-noir type.

Next on my list is Ascenseur pour l'échafaud. I'm watching mostly TV Shows lately.



Inturmal said:


> 21 Grams.
> Sucked. It was just a bunch of flashbacks.


I liked that one


----------



## Anatomica

The Abandoned


----------



## Roberto

sleepwalkers


----------



## SusanStorm

My last movie was Lost in translation. Liked it very much


----------



## Vincenzo

Grindhouse

Nicolas Cage as Fu Manchu is the funniest thing to ever happen


----------



## barry

Shaun Of The Dead..best British comedy ever imo


----------



## Vincenzo

Dude, Withnail & I, The Life of Brian, etc

Just watched _Scum_


----------



## dez

Vincenzo said:


> Grindhouse
> 
> Nicolas Cage as Fu Manchu is the funniest thing to ever happen


 :ditto Ditto and ditto.


----------



## Drella

Headspace.
I didn't get it. A monster shoved his hand through Udo Kier's stomach, then reached up and ripped his face off. He, of course, screamed in terror... with no face. 

I can not believe my copy of Terror 2000 did NOT come with subtitles. Well, I suppose a nazi prancing around in a banana skirt with a gun in his mouth is self explanatory, though.
It's bad enough that America can't seem to find the time to release it on dvd, but no subtitles? It's, it's, I'm at a loss.


----------



## lilly

Mr. Bean's Holiday - very funny at first then it just rambled too much.


----------



## No Limit

Poolhall Junkies - I loooooooooooooove playing billiards so I just had to watch this movie.


----------



## barry

Memento


----------



## Inturmal

Perfume: The Story of a Murderer.
It'd be nice to have something that causes a whole town to break into a spontaneous orgy like that. :yes


----------



## Nyx

Half Nelson


----------



## RedTulip

Equilibrium 

(I think I'm in love with Christian Bale) :lol


----------



## bent

Grindhouse: most enjoyable hehe.


----------



## Eraserhead

GRINDHOUSE

Yeah!


----------



## ghostgurl

A Scanner Darkly. It was pretty unusual, but interesting.


----------



## Inturmal

300.
meh.


----------



## Drella

The Great Silence.


It's a shame that they dubbed what was, quite possibly, a hillbilly over Klaus Kinski's voice. Such an act should be condemnable.


----------



## Inturmal

Big Nothing.
barely entertaining.


----------



## Hikky

..


----------



## time4sugar

Just Like Heaven


----------



## Drella

Mark of the Devil.

Appallingly bad. It was so stupid that it was likely created by the devil as some sort of crude torture device. Unfortunately, the eye candy was so overwhelming that I could not turn it off, and I had to sit through the horrible plot line.


----------



## justlistening

Luna Papa 

&

Trois couleurs: Rouge


----------



## No Limit

Just watched Disturbia. Is there any thriller that isn't predictable anymore. It's kinda like they gave away some of the movie in the trailers just to build it up.


----------



## No Limit

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



purpleice said:


> Equilibrium
> 
> (I think I'm in love with Christian Bale) :lol


Have you seen the Machinist? He was great in that movie.


----------



## RedTulip

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



No Limit said:


> purpleice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equilibrium
> 
> (I think I'm in love with Christian Bale) :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Machinist? He was great in that movie.
Click to expand...

Yes I've seen it. I agree, he was good in it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shinobi

I liked it


----------



## anarchist_penn

Double vie de Véronique, La


----------



## emptybottle

Hot Fuzz

Loved it. Not as hilarious as Shaun of the Dead, though.


----------



## No Limit

Journey from the Fall


----------



## Anatomica

Little Children, very good movie.


----------



## Mehitabel

Grindhouse!

I hadn't even seen any ads for it, but I was promised it would be good. And it was great!


----------



## David1976

Rocky Balboa


----------



## refined_rascal

300. Dull, dull, dull.


----------



## Drella

Terror 2000.

Easily one of the most bizarre and confusing films that have ever menacingly groped my eyes. All things aside, it was a laugh riot. Manny is an inspiration and my personal hero.


----------



## njodis

Finally watched The Breakfast Club due to the urging of a friend. :b

Dunno why I didn't watch it earlier. Great movie.

8/10


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

The Breakfast Club is classic, gotta love it.

Haggard


----------



## QuietTexan

Apocalypse Now. It was alright, but I thought it was a bit overrated.


----------



## sean88

Alien vs. Predator on tv. GO PREDATOR!

Aliens are fug(lier) and uncool.


----------



## Anatomica

Miss Potter, good movie.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



sean88 said:


> Alien vs. Predator on tv. GO PREDATOR!
> 
> Aliens are @#%$(lier) and uncool.


If you like Predator, you might like this. Its kinda funny.


----------



## Inturmal

The Hitcher. 
meh. I kept having to fast-forward to get to the "good" parts (there weren't any).


----------



## Drella

My Own Private Idaho.

There's some nice manhandling in there without being over the top. I approve. The two main characters should have gotten together at least once, though. I kept waiting.


----------



## donniedarko

Gilda

(A film noir starring Glen Ford and Rita Hayworth).


----------



## Inturmal

The Matador.
eh. not too bad.


----------



## Anatomica

Deja Vu, pretty good movie.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Vacancy


----------



## BeNice

Bufallo 66.


----------



## Drella

Andy Warhol Presents Blood for Dracula.

"I need ze blood of a wergin. Za blood of zese wh**es iz killing me!"


----------



## Inturmal

Little Children.
2+ hrs of stupidness. I hate movies that narrate the story.
I liked how the date ended in the car. I imagine that's what my dates would be like.


----------



## R

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Vacancy


How did you like it? I wasn't that attracted to it.

I watched The invisible tonight and it was alright but had a bad ending. I wouldn't pay theater prices to see it.

Have any of you seen the transformers preview? My god I was blown away!!! It looks incredible!!! Movie of the year IMHO.


----------



## Zephyr

Borat. Hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Inturmal

A Scanner Darkly


----------



## Brax

Last movie I watched was The Nativity. I hated it.


----------



## Nyx

Palindromes...it was ok.
Volver...loved it.


----------



## emptybottle

Avenue Montaigne... I loved it.  My favorite movie of the year so far.


----------



## ShyFX

300. It was alright...dunno what all the hype was about.


----------



## Vincenzo

Total Recall. Still one of the most entertaining movies ever.


----------



## njodis

The Killing Floor

Wasn't bad for a low budget movie full of actors I've never heard of before.


----------



## Noca

Fracture

The sounds in the theatre pissed me off all movie and the movie itself was too slow at parts that i was restless in my seat.


----------



## Mehitabel

Resevoir Dogs

Better than I thought it was going to be. Everyone told me it was really vulgar, but it wasn't that bad. I'm not such a prude that I won't watch a movie because of so much swearing, it just gets on my nerves after a while. Like in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## DonnaAnna

Perfume.
Wasn't that crazy about it :con


----------



## njodis

Stay

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0371257/

I honestly didn't understand the film until I was laying in bed thinking about it.

It was weird.


----------



## WineKitty

Garden State ========enjoyed it very much.

An Inconvenient Truth=====very interesting!!!!!!!!


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## biggoofybastard

300


----------



## WinterDave

The Day the Earth Stood Still.....

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043456/

A classic! A really intelligent and well made sf movie that stands the test of time.....

A remake of it will be coming out next May...

http://www.moviesonline.ca/movienews_11702.html


----------



## ShyFX

Hot Fuzz...it sucked!


----------



## njodis

Inside Man

It was a boring movie.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Shutter 

Thai horror, loved it.


----------



## donniedarko

A Perfect World

and 

Sling Blade

(both on Sunday)


----------



## Drella

Spermula.
Yes, it's exactly what it sounds like.


It's like Dracula, but with no blood... and lots of man-hating aliens.


----------



## ghostgurl

Spider-Man 2


----------



## addictedtochaos

Spider-Man 3


----------



## brimontz

Spider-man 3. Very good, although the first two were probably better, since they tried to cram SO much into the third. Sandman was good, although I didn't care for the super-large Sandman. Venom was cool, but there wasn't enough of him.

Brian


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I got all dressed and ready to see Spidey 3 yesterday, but my mom was too tired...and she's the one who asked me to go in the first place!

Anyway, I think the last movie I saw was Cruel Intentions, one of my favorites. It's a bit sad though now that Ryan and Reese aren't together anymore.


----------



## outcastlonerfreak

Spiderman III for me too


----------



## Don Logan

This is England

A weird one, the annoying elements and the good elements sort of balanced eachother out. Still, good to see Shane Meadows is still in gritty Dead Man's Shoes territory.


----------



## Vincenzo

^ Good choice, Handsome.

Made in Britain. I love Alan Clarke


----------



## Drella

The ending to Dancer in the Dark. 
I've seen the beginning, an hour or so into it, and the very end, but I have yet to see the entire f*cking thing. All I know is that she was a dancer, she lost her sight, then all of a sudden she was on trial for murder. Who the hell did she kill? Will I ever know? More importantly, why do I care? Do I care, or is it just pissing me off that I don't know? Nah, I don't care. I still have to watch the entire movie on principle.


----------



## ghostgurl

Another Spider-Man 3. I liked it despite some flaws.


----------



## Drella

United Trash.

So incredibly wrong. I love Christoph Schlingenshief movies.


----------



## Inturmal

Thumbsucker.
Not so bad, in a different way.


----------



## No Limit

Saw "Fracture" last friday


----------



## Halcyon

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*

In the land of women

Could relate to the main character, was about my age...needed time alone to figure things out...was a nice guy and could talk to people (i can when comfortable) and yeah liked the whole story and sense of humor...


----------



## Inturmal

Half Light.
It's like watching garbage burn, with lots and lots of violin and piano playing in the background.
Did I mention the violin and piano, and the garbage? oh, and there was some really cool violin and piano playing in this movie. I can imagine how great the soundtrack isn't.


----------



## eyeguess

Silent Hill

it was mediocre, the pyramid head guy was pretty awesome though


----------



## Inturmal

Abominable.
meh.


----------



## Babygirly

Blades of Glory. .


----------



## Anatomica

Apocalypto


----------



## Inturmal

A taboo type of anime film that I won't name here. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Drella

Smokin' Aces. 

I didn't think it could possibly be as bad as I've heard. I was wrong. It was like watching someone else play a video game, and I HATE video games. I should have simply watched that weeping vagina movie that my mother wanted to see -Music and Lyrics. At the very least, I could have imagined Hugh Grant naked the whole time.


----------



## RedTulip

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Inturmal said:


> Half Light.


That name sounds familiar. I think I've seen it. Was that the one with Demi Moore? Her character rented a home by a lighthouse where she wanted time away to work on a book because her child died and she met someone, had an affair & he turned out he was a ghost???

I could be wrong tho :stu


----------



## Inturmal

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



purpleice said:


> Was that the one with Demi Moore?


yep.

The Messenger.
kinda good.


----------



## thatwasny

Inturmal said:


> Thumbsucker.
> Not so bad, in a different way.


I saw Thumbsucker yesterday. I liked it.


----------



## Inturmal

Friends with Money.
B+


----------



## bent

The Ex. Not bad, worth a few laughs.


----------



## Anatomica

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Zipmos

Ghost World by Terry Zwigoff last night.

Really liked it A LOT. Enid is my big hero.


----------



## Drella

Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia. Masterpiece. 

I just spent all of my textbook money on dvds. Yes, I made sure to purchase "Lady Terminator." It was in the clearance bin $4.00, and I almost urinated where I was standing, right there.. right in front of the obese man with the giant facial birthmark. 
"Falling Down" was $3.00.


----------



## Vincenzo

Why? Because it feels so _goddamn good_

28 Weeks Later. It was kind of appalling.


----------



## mal

Vertigo. 

Although it's actually about the 20th time i've watched it :yes


----------



## Anatomica

Seven Samurai and Yojimbo


----------



## Drella

Falling Down.

Now I know why it was only $3. The storyline was decent, as were the actors, but they could have amped up the humor and the violence. I only laughed, like, once... and it was merely a "heh."


----------



## Inturmal

Drella said:


> Falling Down.


That movie was great the first time I saw it, right around when it came out. But then I watched it again, years later, and it was crap.

Grilled.
Better than I thought it'd be, but nothing great.


----------



## Anatomica

Rashomon


----------



## bezoomny

Hard Boiled

"The innocent must die!"


----------



## thatwasny

The Squid and the Whale


----------



## Anatomica

American Splendor


----------



## Drella

Airplane!


----------



## Anatomica

Spiderman 3


----------



## Drella

Jack the Ripper.

Klaus was perfect for this role. Yes, Klaus and I are on a first name basis. We go way back.


----------



## emptybottle

Waitress.... It was delightful. I really liked it.


----------



## Augustinus

The Queen


----------



## WinterDave

Breach....A good movie! Another excellent performance by Chris Cooper....

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14310 ... ID=13#tabs


----------



## bezoomny

Pretty In Pink

:heart


----------



## Nyx

Little Children


----------



## jjbnum3

Spider-Man 3 ...what a rotten Tomatoe. :-(


----------



## Inturmal

88 Minutes.
it was kinda ok.


----------



## mal

Gotham.


----------



## WineKitty

Augustinus said:


> The Queen


 I just got done watching that movie!!


----------



## Andre

28 Days Later. It was so good. I'm going to see the sequel.


----------



## starblob

Wolf Creek :afr Note to self: stay away from the Australian outback.


----------



## Noca

28 Weeks Later... It sucked


----------



## Drella

Noca said:


> 28 Weeks Later... It sucked


Yes, same here. It made me want to slowly gouge my own eyes out with a dull object.


----------



## WinterDave

That was the general consensus on it..A shameless sequel designed only to make money...A lame metaphor for our presence in Iraq...


----------



## Andre

What sucked about it?


----------



## ghostgurl

Shrek the Third. It wasn't as funny or good as the first two, but still not bad.


----------



## Mehitabel

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, and Grey Zone.

Fear and Loathing is always fun, and Grey Zone was pretty interesting. Okay, I may have laughed once. I'm not evil just because I laughed at a Holocaust movie, I swear! :um


----------



## sonya99

since I got netflix...

Desert Hearts
Caligula
Tipping the Velvet
Saw 3
Palindromes
Ma Vie and Rose
Mala Educacion


----------



## Drella

Bridget Jones's Diary. Yes, I am menstruating, thank you for asking. It doesn't matter that watching this movie makes me seem like an estrogen coated feminine hygiene product, because Hugh Grant could kick me in the face and I would still want to do him.


----------



## Inturmal

28 Days Later. 
not bad. I'll download the sequel when I find it.


----------



## sonya99

Clara's Summer


----------



## Vincenzo

How to Get Ahead in Advertising

in other news, John Rambo is going to be the greatest motion picture of all time and clean up the Oscars. (trailer nsfw)


----------



## Drella

Ilsa, She Wolf of the SS.


----------



## casio784

Corpse Bride.


----------



## sonya99

Come Undone


----------



## Noca

Scary Movie


----------



## WinterDave

I finally got around to seeing 28 Weeks Later...I rate it about a 5 out of 10...
It was your standard, formulaic and unoriginal Grade B horror film...Put a military force in London with machine guns and sniper rifles and let the Rage outbreak occur again...That's basically it...The first 5 minutes isn't bad, but then it becomes Delta Force 5, Missing in Action 5, or Rambo 5...A few interesting zombie scenes but that is about it..Lame characters in a lame plot...Worth a 2 dollar video rental when you are bored but that is about it.I could have literally drafted a better script with better characters over a weekend while I was drinking.... :lol It was one of those anonymous action or horror flicks where you don't know or care anything about the characters.
They are just there as fodder for the next action scene... Thumbs Down!!


----------



## WinterDave

Drella said:


> Ilsa, She Wolf of the SS.


I will counter that with Videodrome and The Night Porter.... :b


----------



## Gerard

Just watching documentaries:

All about Darfur (how people are coping with the genocide in Darfur)
The Road to Guantanamo (3 British Muslims in someway heads all the way to Camp Guantanamo)
Iraq in Fragments (3 perspectives, Sunni, ****e, Kurd on the US occupation in Iraq)
Islam: Empire of Faith (Islamic Civilization)
The Power of Nightmares (how the War on Terror is a myth)
Orwell rolls in this Grave (critical analysis on the US media)
Albert Schweitzer (documentary of this humanitarian)
Preventive Warriors (critical analysis on the National Security Strategy of the Bush Admistration)
Ghosts of Rwanda (the Rwanda genocide)
Outfoxed (critical analysis on conservative news station FOX)
and stuff on Noam Chomsky


----------



## sonya99

Kissing Jessica Stein
Saving Face
Spiderman 3


----------



## jtb3485

Manhattan


----------



## Bad Religion

Outfoxed


----------



## ShyFX

Grandma's Boy - I laughed soo hard.


----------



## Anatomica

Shrek the Third


----------



## sonya99

Loving Annabelle
The Truth About Jane

hoooo they were a couple of bad ones


----------



## No Limit

Pirate of the Caribbean 3. I haven't seen the first two though. Oh well.


----------



## Inturmal

Premonition.
meh. nothing great.


----------



## Qolselanu

Pirates 3. I would have enjoyed it more if I wasn't worried about a girl I like and some other things.


----------



## mal

The Grapes of Wrath.


----------



## sonya99

L'effrontée


----------



## ghostgurl

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End. It was great.


----------



## Nyx

Thumbsucker


----------



## R4ph4el

Pirate of the Caribbean 3.
It was enjoyable


----------



## Shauna The Dead

at the theater the last one I saw was 28 Weeks Later


----------



## sonya99

Happiness


----------



## Gerard

Some Mozart and Tchaikovksy biography documentaries. Good stuff.


----------



## Anatomica

The Ex really hilarious, I like it.


----------



## kowabonga

I saw Zodiac. Very good


----------



## SAgirl

Spiderman 3. I really enjoyed it alot.


----------



## TokyoJ

The Truman Show! Reallly good.


----------



## Mehitabel

Rabid

It was alright. It was fun but not worth watching again.


----------



## ghostgurl

The Punisher. Great movie.


----------



## Drella

The Idiots (Idioterne).


----------



## sonya99

My Left Foot


----------



## Mehitabel

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End

Sooo epic, and sooo awesome.


----------



## Drella

Severance.


----------



## Augustinus

"Letters From Iwo Jima." Good movie, though I liked "The Thin Red Line" better.


----------



## emptybottle

Knocked Up

Hardest I've ever laughed in a theater in a long time. Excellent movie, so many good performances.


----------



## Inturmal

Next.
A great movie with a kinda crap ending.


----------



## Nyx

Last Exit
Apocalypto
Dreamgirls


----------



## kowabonga

Stranger than fiction - liked it a lot. Plus i think Maggie Gyllenhaal is extremely attractive :stu


----------



## brimontz

I finally saw Borat on video. Boy was I disappointed. I expected it to be hilarious, but other than a few moments here and there, it wasn't. Thank God I didn't pay $8.50-$10 to see it in the theater. I got it from the library, so it didn't cost me anything, and I was still disappointed.

Brian


----------



## No Limit

Waitress. It's a pretty good movie.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

High Tension


----------



## Augustinus

"Apocalypto." That Mel is terrific at suspense!

"The Verdict." It deserved those 5 Oscar nominations.


----------



## RedTulip

I admire you guys. :yes 

I rented a movie from Netflix almost two months ago and still haven't watched it. Geez, I'm slow.


----------



## brimontz

I watched one of my all-time favorites "Office Space" on E! today, even though I own it on DVD.

Brian


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

kowabonga said:


> Plus i think Maggie Gyllenhaal is extremely attractive :stu


same here


----------



## Drella

Europa (Zentropa). 

I give it 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Eraserhead

Princess Mononoke. I thought it was pretty damn good.


----------



## Mehitabel

Secret Window

I love this movie. Johnny Depp should play more bad guys, he's awesome at it. Well... he's awesome at everything he plays.


----------



## Equisgurl

minority report


----------



## Drella

Bad Lieutenant 
*** out of ****. 
The ending is sort of atrocious, and the constant blubbering started to get ridiculous; Keitel was crying with his pants off at one point. Yes, everyone saw his weiner... whether they wanted to or not.


----------



## bent

300...mediocre.


----------



## sonya99

Bug


----------



## opium43

rounders


----------



## Vincenzo

My sister was watching Elizabethtown last night and it was like a terrible, precious indie film but with a Hollywood budget, and it tried to make Orlando Bloom and Kirsten Cunst into sympathetic characters.

Zero stars.


----------



## Nyx

Pirates of the Caribbean 3


----------



## Shauna The Dead

The Descent


----------



## Qolselanu

I don't know whether to put this in the thread on what TV show you last watched, but eh.

I'm watching 24 season 4 on DVD. I won it from a minigolf place from the last SAS gathering.


----------



## Drella

Commando.

***1/2 / ****.

I like how Arnold was in such a hurry, yet he took the time to smear war paint all over his abs and biceps to emphasize his bulging muscles. That's the first thing I would do if my child was facing imminent death.


----------



## sonya99

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## brimontz

Drella said:


> Commando.
> 
> ***1/2 / ****.
> 
> I like how Arnold was in such a hurry, yet he took the time to smear war paint all over his abs and biceps to emphasize his bulging muscles. That's the first thing I would do if my child was facing imminent death.


My favorite part of that movie is when he's running across an open field, holding a machine gun with one hand and picking off guys who are positioned on roof tops who are aiming at him. Arnie doesn't have to stop and aim, he just shoots, and he takes them all out. Meanwhile, they're aiming at him, but their shots don't come close.

Brian


----------



## brimontz

Drella said:


> Commando.
> 
> ***1/2 / ****.
> 
> I like how Arnold was in such a hurry, yet he took the time to smear war paint all over his abs and biceps to emphasize his bulging muscles. That's the first thing I would do if my child was facing imminent death.


My favorite part of that movie is when he's running across an open field, holding a machine gun with one hand and picking off guys who are positioned on roof tops who are aiming at him. Arnie doesn't have to stop and aim, he just shoots, and he takes them all out. Meanwhile, they're aiming at him, but their shots don't come close.

Brian


----------



## ghostgurl

That Thing You Do


----------



## Mehitabel

Drella said:


> Bad Lieutenant
> *** out of ****.
> The ending is sort of atrocious, and the constant blubbering started to get ridiculous; Keitel was crying with his pants off at one point. Yes, everyone saw his weiner... whether they wanted to or not.


Heyyy.. that's the movie my boyfriend's band is named after!

I just watched _Chocolat_. That was even better than I though it would be. It's not the kind of movie I normally watch, and yes, I only gave it a chance because Johnny Depp had a little part in it, but hey. I haven't seen a movie he's in I didn't like, so my system works.


----------



## Drella

Epidemic. 
*/****.

Seriously, what the ****? So that -that was the movie? That's what the movie was about? That's all he could come up with? The man actually sat down and _thought_ of this plot? What the ****? Seriously.


----------



## sonya99

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Teneras

Lawrence of Arabia. Must confess though its like the 8th time I've watched it ;o


----------



## Nyx

Au Revoir, Les Enfants


----------



## RedTulip

The Prestige


----------



## sonya99

Wolf Creek 
High Tension


----------



## Anatomica

Hellraiser 1-8, the sequels aren't that bad actually. Hopefully the Hellraiser remake will be good.


----------



## Vincenzo

Hostel part II

Zero Stars


----------



## WinterDave

Drella said:


> Bad Lieutenant
> *** out of ****.
> The ending is sort of atrocious, and the constant blubbering started to get ridiculous; Keitel was crying with his pants off at one point. Yes, everyone saw his weiner... whether they wanted to or not.


I hated the ending, but this still was one wild roller coaster ride towards self-destruction! Like when Keitel is snorting Coke in front of the school after just dropping off his kids...What about his dropping the bag of Coke that he found in the car... :lol


----------



## WineKitty

Requiem for a Dream......GREAT MOVIE!!!!!


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Pulse


----------



## Jack

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## lonesomeboy

Fast Food Nation


----------



## Nyx

Cinema Paradiso


----------



## nothing_to_say

Rear Window.


----------



## SilentProphet

The illusionist


----------



## Mehitabel

(^Mmm... Down.)

Don Juan DeMarco (Wonderful. It makes me all happy inside when I watch it.)

Pin (Cool storyline, but just a little dull in places.)


----------



## Drella

eXistenZ.

***/****


----------



## geeky

Blood and Chocolate and it deserves 5 points out of 10


----------



## Noca

Oceans Thirteen


----------



## ghostgurl

Bedknobs and Broomsticks. A classic.


----------



## Drella

The Nomi Song.

***.5/****


----------



## feelingblue

Happy Feet


----------



## darkangel

The Number 23. Good stuff


----------



## sonya99

The City of Lost Children


----------



## srschirm

"Stoned" about Brian Jones, one of the original Rolling Stones. It was ok. The dialogue was a little difficult to understand for us Americans.


----------



## AliBaba

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Cool_Lil_Chickadee said:


> Apocalypto


How was this? I'm considering putting it in my queue. Last night I watched "Little Children". The one in which Kate Winslet plays a well educated, stay-at-home mom. It was pretty good. Very interesting I must say.

"Matt, Matt, Matt"


----------



## Vincenzo

Apocalypto is fun but not one to watch by yourself. Me and a friend were laughing our balls off at the cinema because of how the main character just faces obstacle after obstacle after obstacle after obstacle for the whole duration, it's hilarious.


----------



## Inturmal

Apocalypto is a very crappy movie, right up there with Passion of the Christ. I hate subtitles. and it was way too long. Don't waste your time on it.


----------



## Inturmal

Hot Fuzz. 
meh.


----------



## RedTulip

Spiderman 3


----------



## Drella

Buddy Boy.

Uh. (**spoilers**?)

So... was she a he? Was his stepmother actually his brother, his father, some random guy, or just a woman with a lot of chest hair? Was was.... someone a cannibal? What was with that kidnapping plotline that went _nowhere_? How many of the characters were insane, here? Did he really feed his mother cat food? So many unanswered questions.


----------



## Eraserhead

_Eraserhead _

It's not for everybody.

i.e. Don't watch it, it will **** with your head.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Turistas


----------



## Equisgurl

my fair lady


----------



## feelingblue

Night at The Museum


----------



## sonya99

D.E.B.S.
The Quiet


----------



## Roberto

Honey I blew up the baby :clap


----------



## eagleheart

Shooter.


----------



## leppardess

The Butterfly Effect


----------



## WinterDave

Fantastic Four:Rise of the Silver Surfer

TOTALLY LAME!! 2 out of 10....And when I mean bad, I mean bad! Totally vapid...Basically you could do the whole movie in a 30 or 60 second clip....
It makes other super hero movies look like high art and intellectual masterpieces..It makes Spider-Man 3 look like Shakespeare in comparison..All you really need to know is that it is being promoted as a "Family" movie...They toned down the action and violence to even avoid a PG-13 rating..They wanted to make a "Family" movie...I guess its worth a two dollar rental for some night when you are up alone at 3am, and have lots and lots of alcohol to drink first...Imagine watching the stupidest, lamest, sitcom, then add in 30 seconds of the Silver Surfer flying by with a couple of rockets in pursuit...You just got the entire movie...Villains, characters, plot, story? Forget about it....30 seconds of the Silver Surfer flying by pursued by a couple of rockets....That's all you see in the ads, and that's all you get in the movie...Just watch an ad or trailer for the movie...Congratulations, you just watched 90% of the story, action, and budget for the movie...You don't even need to see the movie itself now... :fall Even Star Wars:The Phantom Menace or Spielberg's War of the Worlds is ten times more intelligent, thought provoking, and entertaining than this film was...I can't even recall a summer flick that was lamer or less intelligent than this film...I have seen TV shows and Grade B scifi and horror movies that are masterpieces compared to this movie...Even the original Fantastic Four movie is much better than this film...Even 28 Weeks Later is five times more intelligent, entertaining, and well written compared to this film! BAD!! uke Do yourself a favor and pick up a scifi masterpiece like The Day the Earth Stood Still or Forbidden Planet from the video store instead...Or just a very good scifi film like The Omega Man, Silent Running, Westworld, the Andromeda Strain, the original 1975 Rollerball with James Caan, Coma, Alien 1 or 2, Terminator 1 or 2 etc...
The original Dawn of the Dead, the remake...THE QUIET EARTH!!!!!


----------



## sonya99

Julie Johnson


----------



## starblob

Chocolat. I liked Johnny Depp's subtle Irish accent. Overall it was nice fil-em.


----------



## When-All-Light-Dies

The untouchables


----------



## sprinter

Uptown Girls...got all choked up at the end. :lol Brittany Murphy is real cute in it.


----------



## ghostgurl

The Pebble and the Penguin


----------



## mserychic

DEBS - watched it twice over the weekend.. it's so cute :mushy


----------



## iggypop

Ocean's 13.....

better than 12, but not as good as 11


----------



## Inturmal

Winter Passing.


----------



## Soul666

*L.A. Confidential*

A great Movie...


----------



## starblob

The Ninth Gate :|


----------



## ShyFX

Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer 


I love bootlegs!


----------



## emptybottle

Once... It was sweet.


----------



## Chrysalii

_Star Trek: First Contact_

SciFi channel was playing it, so I decided to watch
"Resistance is futile"


----------



## bent

Street Thief...not bad, not great. It was supposed to be a real documentary about a professional burglar..turns out it was all fake.


----------



## SilentProphet

Fire In the sky


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Cemetery Man


----------



## WinterDave

I am going to watch the B&W remake of Fail Safe which aired live on CBS in 2000....Fail Safe, Dr. Strangelove, Psycho, The Bedford Incident, 12 Angry Men, 7 Days in May, and The Day The Earth Stood Still, are among my all time, favorite B&W movies....

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14374 ... ID=18#tabs


----------



## njodis

The Fountain

Weird movie, but it was ok. I don't really know if I completely understood it.


----------



## Eraserhead

_1408_

Somewhat disappointing. I don't understand why it's been getting such good reviews.


----------



## sonya99

Cecil B. Demented


----------



## Drella

Love Object.


That's me in ten years, isn't it? I can visualize myself shelling out $5,000 for a latex doll, completely losing my grip on reality, and thinking it to be a real person. However, if a sexy German pervert like Udo Kier lived next door and spied on me all the time, it would all be worth it.

Horrible movie, though. */****. One star for Udo.


----------



## Augustinus

Crimson Tide.


----------



## Vincenzo

Sicko


----------



## Sad_ape

Stone Cold starring Tom Selleck as a small town sheriff. I was expecting it to be worse (I sort of have a thing for terrible B movies. Think Rutger Hauer or Roddy Piper) but it was actually just kind of placid and boring. Sort of like a lifetime made for TV movie or something equally as contrived. I give it 5 out of 10.


----------



## Soul666

*American Psycho...*


----------



## lonesomeboy

Shooter


----------



## emptybottle

Sicko -- The last half hour made me emotional and pissed off.

Ratatouille -- This was so good, more mature than the other Pixar films. It's the first animated movie I've seen in awhile that didn't bombard you with pop culture references.


----------



## SilentProphet

The fountain for me also


----------



## Drella

Venus in Furs


----------



## Nyx

Roman Holiday


----------



## David1976

The Queen


----------



## ghostgurl

The Brady Bunch Movie. So funny.


----------



## Augustinus

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## emptybottle

Man Bites Dog

:um


----------



## RedTulip

Masters of Horror: Pick Me Up


The idea of this storyline had promise but it could have been executed better. One of the actors seemed like he was trying to be comedic in scenes which I thought didn't work for the storyline. I don't know if that's what the producers were going for but it didn't work for me.


----------



## Noca

Silver surfer


----------



## Augustinus

Goodfellas.


----------



## Fireflylight

Foxfire


----------



## Shauna The Dead

1408 :b


----------



## sonya99

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## bent

Jawbreaker


----------



## ozkr

equilibrium


----------



## TorLin

Laberinto del fauno, El (2006) aka "Pan's Labyrinth"


----------



## Roberto

Gimme shelter


----------



## Mehitabel

The Trailer Park Boys Movie

This usually really isn't my type of comedy. But I love these guys. Plus I can watch the movie and go "I was on that street yesterday!" which is just weird.


----------



## RedTulip

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> 1408 :b


How was this movie? I was thinking about going to see it.


----------



## WinterDave

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> 1408 :b


I watched 1408 over the weekend, after having read the short story a few weeks back...I was kind of disappointed by it, give it a rating about a 6 out of 10...I had hoped for more after seeing John Cusack and Samuel L. Jackson cast in it...Too much special effects or rather Cusack hallucinating in it...It just got boring after a while...And Jackson has about five minutes in the film...Basically, it can be described as Cusack entering a hotel room, and having a bad LSD trip.... :lol Definitely worth a rental, but not worth the trouble of seeing it at the movies...I had hoped for more after seeing the review for it...Non-stop special effects which make up the majority of this film (just as it does in King's short story), just began to bore me after a while...They needed more of the film about Cusack's other investigations, more time in the hotel rather than just in room 1408, more interaction between Cusack and the manager etc...Cusack alone in the room and hallucinating just gets monotonous after about 15 minutes...
But that makes up the majority of the story and film version...The film also added a side story that I felt was very corny and cliched...

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14377 ... ID=13#tabs


----------



## Drella

Lili Marleen.


This f**king song is going to be in my head for days.


----------



## emptybottle

Withnail and I


----------



## Soul666

Knocked Up...


----------



## emptybottle

Brazil


----------



## lonesomeboy

Little Children


----------



## njodis

****s: The Documentary

It was on TV. Kinda boring.


----------



## Drella

Inglorious Bastards.

It has everything I admire in a film: action, comedy, suspense, hilarious late '70's special effects, a Shaft-esq badass played by Fred Williamson, a random and impossible to spot appearance by Udo Kier, and characters using 70's slang when they're supposed to be in the middle of World War II.


----------



## sonya99

Shortbus


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## Soul666

*Twelve Monkeys*


----------



## Mehitabel

Blow.

I always find it hard to like drug movies. I was iffy with it at the start, but it turned out to be really good. Of course it did. Johnny Depp isn't in bad movies.


----------



## SilentProphet

Nah! depp was in a few bad movies  , The libertine was pretty bad IMO, and that one when he sang and was in jail, i forget the name!

I watched Fargo last night.

I love the accents, wotcha dooin, eh


----------



## Gabriellabos

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



SilentProphet said:


> Nah! depp was in a few bad movies  , The libertine was pretty bad IMO, and *that one when he sang and was in jail*, i forget the name!
> 
> I watched Fargo last night.
> 
> I love the accents, wotcha dooin, eh


It was called Cry Baby, and I agree with you on Libertine. :yes


----------



## sonya99

Female Trouble


----------



## Drella

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



sonya99 said:


> Female Trouble


haha I love that movie.
And it has the best theme song ever set to film.


----------



## Sad_ape

The Mechanic starring charles bronson


----------



## Eraserhead

First Blood


----------



## Veggie1

Deja Vu


----------



## Mehitabel

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



SilentProphet said:


> Nah! depp was in a few bad movies  , The libertine was pretty bad IMO, and that one when he sang and was in jail, i forget the name!


I _love_ Cry-Baby! And the Libertine!


----------



## sonya99

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Drella said:


> And it has the best theme song ever set to film.


haha it's great


----------



## sean88

Jackass The Movie last night, and The Hills Have Eyes 2 like 3 weeks ago.

Not a big movie person.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

Reno 911


----------



## Veggie1

Rocky Balboa It was better than I thought it might be.


----------



## Noca

live free die hard


----------



## Veggie1

War of the Worlds (Spielberg's) I saw it before but what a fun movie from beginning to end. One of my favorites!


----------



## WinterDave

Live Free or Die Harder....A good action film! A solid 7 out of 10.....


----------



## Augustinus

All The President's Men. An excellent procedural film. One of my favourites.


----------



## terrific81

fantastic 4 the new one, actually liked it


----------



## SilentProphet

Cast away

I always been meaning to see this damn movie all thw qay through and never have! It was on TNT HD last night so i finally caught it. What a great movie, the ending was stupid tho.


----------



## Soul666

I wached Cast Away last night too...

I liked the ending...


----------



## Gabriellabos

I watched Underworld last night... 1&2 lol


----------



## Soul666

1408...Bad Movie

I liked it when Jackson said "Why do people believe in Ghost, In the hope of something After Death" something like that...

That's kinda how I feel, except I don't believe in Ghost or that there is something After Death...

But when people ask me about Ghost I tell them "Seeing a Ghost would change Everything"...


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



MadLib said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1408...Bad Movie
> 
> I liked it when Jackson said "Why do people believe in Ghost, In the hope of something After Death" something like that...
> 
> That's kinda how I feel, except I don't believe in Ghost or that there is something After Death...
> 
> But when people ask me about Ghost I tell them "Seeing a Ghost would change Everything"...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I thought it was a good movie. The best horror movie I have seen.
Click to expand...

It was Interesting but still a Bad Movie... **
Not A Horror Movie...


----------



## feelingblue

Live Free or Die Hard...excellent movie!!! I heart Bruce Willis


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



MadLib said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadLib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1408...Bad Movie
> 
> I liked it when Jackson said "Why do people believe in Ghost, In the hope of something After Death" something like that...
> 
> That's kinda how I feel, except I don't believe in Ghost or that there is something After Death...
> 
> But when people ask me about Ghost I tell them "Seeing a Ghost would change Everything"...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I thought it was a good movie. The best horror movie I have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Interesting but still a Bad Movie... **
> Not A Horror Movie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then what type of movie was it? It wasn't really scary to me so perhaps it isn't horror? Other than horror it might have been a thriller? :stu
Click to expand...

I was thinking Thriller...
Like you said...

Just watched Live Free or Die Hard...It was Good... 
The other 3 were much better...


----------



## WinterDave

I agree about 1408, a waste of excellent and quirky acting talent...Samuel L. Jackson has 8 very brief and boring minutes in the film, and even Cusack isn't used that well...It's like 35 or 40 minutes of him in the hotel room suffering a bad LSD trip (the best description that I can offer)...It just got boring...Not to mention a really hokey side line to the story, which is used all the time to denote real suffering and pain...It always has to be this event...:fall 

As for Die Hard 4, Live Free or Die Harder, I am a fan of all of the Die Hard movies, and think that they are all very good...This one was not as good as the previously three which have Alan Rickman, Fred Thompson, Samuel L. Jackson, and Jeremy Irons in them...Still, I thought it was a worthy movie, especially for a summer action flick...How many other movie series are nearly as good by the fourth movie in the series as the Die Hard series is?....I thought that the daughter side line in the story was kind of lame and contrived, and that the villain was a little bland and underdeveloped, but still a very fun and exciting movie....


----------



## mserychic

Pans Labyrinth.. great movie even if it left me crying

Norbit.. my brain cells started killing themselves so they wouldn't have to process the movie anymore


----------



## ghostgurl

Live Free or Die Hard. It was awesome.

I also saw Proof for the second time. Gwyneth Paltrow did a great acting job in that.


----------



## Veggie1

North Country - Powerful movie, it got me riled up.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Epic Movie

Forced myself to watch it because my lil' bro' wanted to, it sucked the life right outta me it was so bad. A few parts made me laugh, but most of it is garbage as I expected.


----------



## njodis

Die Hard 4 (Live Free or Die Hard)

It was pretty good. Was it just me, or did they dub over some of the swearing lines? I know they removed some swearing to get the PG-13 rating, but it seemed pretty cheap to just dub the lines over. It was either that or the audio was going out of sync at the theater.


----------



## Drella

Videodrome.


----------



## Nyx

Are We There Yet...I was too lazy to change the channel


----------



## WinterDave

Parents (1989) A dark comedy starring Randy Quaid...1950's America mixed in with cannibalism....A cult classic!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098068/plotsummary


----------



## Veggie1

Brokeback Mountain - I finally got around to seeing it. It did live up to the hype, IMO. It could've used a little more onscreen man love, tho.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

Transformers


----------



## JR87

The Piano


----------



## No Limit

Tada, kimi wo ai****eru

english title - Heavenly Forest


----------



## Veggie1

Leaving Las Vegas - Very good, albeit depressing movie.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Veggie1 said:


> Leaving Las Vegas - Very good, albeit depressing movie.


That's one of my favorites.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Today I saw Live Free or Die Hard, it was very good.

I also saw Ratatouille, I like it.


----------



## Nyx

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## Guest

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



NeedleInTheHay said:


> Veggie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving Las Vegas - Very good, albeit depressing movie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of my favorites.
Click to expand...

Mine too ... gotta watch that again 

Last film I watched - 'Evan Almighty'. Not as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Nyx,
What did you think of King of Scotland? I wanted to see it at the theatre but missed it.


----------



## refined_rascal

Crash.

very good


----------



## Hoppipolla

^Crash is a very good film.

Dear Frankie


----------



## ghostgurl

What Dreams May Come. I love this film.


----------



## Sad_ape

Old Jack Nicholson movie called The Passenger


----------



## Drella

Transformers.
My brother wanted to see it and I had nothing better to do, so I thought, why not? It's a Michael Bay movie, so I didn't go in expecting the next "Citizen Kane." I'm not typically into action movies like this, but I gave it a chance.

Here is my synopsis:

A high school junior portrayed by a 20 year-old man/boy befriends a gaggle of robots who use mid-90's slang in order to fit in with homogenized American society. He meets a girl, so gratuitous sweaty shots of her in tight clothing quickly follows. As the action builds, Michael Bay makes frequent use of his patented "jump right before an explosion so that flames and smoke are just behind the characters as they fall dramatically in mid-air." I honestly think he uses the same shot for everything he's ever done; I'm convinced that I actually saw Don Johnson leaping over Phil Collins at one point in the movie. Yes, Phil Collins explodes. The actual plot-line was something I could have written in the 2nd grade, and probably did. I honestly can't even remember what it was about; some kind of cube, and Teddy from "Hang Time" on a computer... whatever. Bay tried to overcompensate for the hollow plot and nonexistent back-story by throwing in vague battles, harmless teenage sexual tension, and awkward masturbation jokes. And the ending was the most anti-climatic of any movie since "Elephant." I was basically left thinking, "What? That's it?"


What is wrong with the Transformers movie:
Michael Bay, Michael Bay, Michael Bay, Michael Bay.

It's probably a great movie for people who are not overly anal about everything, but that's not me. I'm totally anal.


----------



## WineKitty

"Roadside Prophets" an old movie from 1992 with a very young Adam Horovitz and a small role by John Cusak.


----------



## sonya99

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Veggie1

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



sonya99 said:


> Boys Don't Cry


 Good movie.

Space Cowboys - Good movie, great cast.


----------



## lilly

Clubland


----------



## Sad_ape

Movie called Prince of the City


----------



## Soul666

*Spider-Man 3*


----------



## Veggie1

Bloody Bill or something on SciFi. It was awful, as are all SciFi channel movies by The Asylum. There's another Asylum movie on right now, which is why I'm on my PC instead.


----------



## Inturmal

Blur.
not so good.


----------



## Gabriellabos

Smokin' Aces.... Effin CRAZY movie!! You should watch....


----------



## VCL XI

THE PANIC IN NEEDLE PARK

Excellent gritty downbeat drug flick from the 70's. Also, Kitty Winn was quite the cutie (at least in the first half).


----------



## WinterDave

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Veggie1 said:


> Leaving Las Vegas - Very good, albeit depressing movie.


I could never take Leaving Las Vegas seriously because Nicolas Cage was not very convincing as an alcoholic...Nobody, outside of college students competing against each other, chugs down a pint of hard liquor in 15 seconds.... Try Clean and Sober or Barfly instead, much better movies about alcoholism...


----------



## Veggie1

^^ He was deliberately committing suicide by alcohol. 

Clean and Sober is a good movie, too, but I like Leaving Las Vegas better.


----------



## Vincenzo

Wimbledon

Is it gay if I bitterly object to the _man_ being way out of the _woman's_ league in a romantic movie? Seriously, Kirsten Dunst could score Paul Bettany? Ridiculous.


----------



## Drella

I am rather appalled that you even watched that movie. Unless it was simply to fulfill some perverted fantasy involving Paul Bettany and tennis balls, because then you will be forgiven.


----------



## Tasha

I saw Ratatouille yesterday, it was good considering I'm not a movie person. . Remy is awesome though.


----------



## FairleighCalm

I liked Ratatouille too....ay. I just saw Transformers. I am shocked how good it was. I always thought Transformers were dumb toys. But the movie is def'y two thumbs up.


----------



## Mehitabel

Batman!

The one from 1966. Holy crap it's almost the best movie ever. "Some days you just can't get rid of a bomb!"


----------



## Drella

Island of the Bloody Plantation.

Atrocious. So, like, a bunch of Asian women are being held captive on an island as sex slaves and free labor, until they escape with the help of an effeminate soldier who falls in love with one of them. The end. That's the movie. Nothing else happens.

Still, worth it for the delicate *** shot of Udo Kier.


----------



## TorLin

I saw Transformers twice.
I loved it. i don't care what everyone has to say about it bad.
personally: I can't wait for it to come on DVD already. it will be a good addition to my collection.


----------



## Vincenzo

Drella said:


> I am rather appalled that you even watched that movie. Unless it was simply to fulfill some perverted fantasy involving Paul Bettany and tennis balls, because then you will be forgiven.


I mean, in my defense it was obviously the latter and I'm offended that you even thought otherwise, but don't you watch Hugh Grant movies and Amelie and didn't you watch Transformers in the cinema even though you waited for things like The Departed on DVD? I win this thread.


----------



## Drella

How dare you judge me. You know what I do during Hugh Grant movies, and it's not enjoy them for their thought-provoking dialogues, and I don't like Amelie, you b**ch. Yes, yes, you win for now, but you also love "Miller's Crossing," so it's only a matter of time until I conquer both you and the rest of this thread.

[Edited for the most idiotic typo imaginable. I just hope it managed to slip past Vincenzo, otherwise it would make my entire post fail even more.]


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Crazy/Beautiful

Then the depression hit. I think I just envy that whole "love" thing that some lucky bastards find.


----------



## Sad_ape

A movie called Boy and His Dog about a telepathic dog and guy trying to get laid in a post apocalyptic world http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072730/


----------



## ozkr

transformers!


----------



## WinterDave

I saw "A Boy and his Dog" a long time back...A good movie...It has a young Don Johnson in it, the guy from the Miami Vice TV series...I think he made the wrong choice at the end of the movie....Another film similar to it would be Slipstream starring Mark Hamill....
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098350/plotsummary
It is actually quite an enjoyable film with good acting from Mark Hamill and Bill Paxton...It's another post-apocalyptic scifi film in which global climate changes have wiped out much of the Earth...A perpetual jet stream or slipstream now exists which the survivors of Earth use for transportation in balloons and ultralights....An interesting story with good action, acting, and great aerial scenes...Kind of a European Mad Max with ultralights instead of cars...


----------



## emptybottle

Lady Chatterley

Also, (a documentary on Real Dolls)

:shock Freaked me out. I felt sad for those guys, but at the same time, I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## ghostgurl

The Fountain. I don't know what to think of it. The visuals were stunning, but it was very confusing.

Before I watched Transformers, and that was really cool.


----------



## Anatomica

Transformers! awesome movie!


----------



## SilentProphet

Bully


----------



## Drella

The Video Dead
Oh, for ****'s sake.


Synopsis:
A degenerate writer receives a cheap 13" television anonymously delivered to his home. Soon thereafter, the t.v. turns itself on and zombies miraculously climb out to roam the forrest unnoticed for months. After he is rightly murdered for being an obnoxious side character, a girl resembling a transsexual Conan O'Brien and her brother move into his house. Then, all of a sudden, zombies are everywhere.... for no reason at all. And for some reason, the only defense against them are hand mirrors and stoicism. I still don't get how the headless bride zombie managed, in a matter of seconds, to stab a guy with an arrow and kill another guy with a chainsaw while still holding on to her own head. Amazing.


----------



## Soul666

Little Shop of Horrors...


----------



## WineKitty

I just watched an extremely bizarre movie called "May". I saw it on IFC...very odd tale of a loner/freak (which is why I began to watch it the first place  ) whose only friend is a creepy looking doll her mother gave her as a child, and after attempting relationships with both a guy she admired from afar and a girl she works with and not suceeding, and also getting her doll ruined by some kids she volunteers with, decides to use parts of people to create a companion. Very odd movie, nothing like I usually watch. Kept me watching til the end but not sure if I can recommend it.... :um


----------



## Roberto

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*

^wow.



emptybottle said:


> Also, (a documentary on Real Dolls)
> 
> :shock Freaked me out. I felt sad for those guys, but at the same time, I couldn't stop laughing.


wow.

Transformers


----------



## Anatomica

Zodiac, good movie


----------



## sonya99

Hardcore


----------



## WinterDave

The Magnificent Seven....


----------



## Mehitabel

The Amityville Curse

Soooo bad. Bad acting, bad version of the story. Just bad.


----------



## SilentProphet

Mehitabel said:


> The Amityville Curse
> 
> Soooo bad. Bad acting, bad version of the story. Just bad.


The Amityville house is close to where i live, like 10 minutes away. I been there before


----------



## Mehitabel

That's so cool! Were you IN the house? Is it creepy?


----------



## SilentProphet

Nah! I been right outside! They changed it up and alot of work has been done to it. It's all BS anyways! I mean the murders happened and everything but the people who lived there confessed to making up the crap about it being haunted and everything just for money.


Last movie watched : Donnie brasco


----------



## RedTulip

The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Drella

Switchblade Sisters.


----------



## sean88

American History X last night... the censored version sucks.


----------



## Veggie1

Citizen X - As riveting as the first time I saw it.


----------



## TorLin

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Chewie33

Eurotrip, very funny!


----------



## Soul666

*Pan's Labyrinth*


----------



## ghostgurl

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix on IMAX. It was great and the ending was in 3D. 8)


----------



## SebFontain

Transformers. Good movie I must say!


----------



## Chrysalii

MASH
it was on a while ago, and I haven't bothered with movies in a while.


----------



## Inturmal

The Number 23.
Ugh.


----------



## Drella

The Last Supper.


The ending was a bit cryptic and the storyline dragged on a bit, but other than that, it was decent. The special effects, however, were beyond atrocious. They were reminiscent of H. G. Lewis movies from the '60's, and that is certainly not a compliment since this movie was released in 2005. The opening scene of this movie is hilarious; I was practically tearing up. Absurdly hilarious. The wedding scene was supposed to be the most horrifying part of the film, but the all-too-fake special effects makes the whole scene appear poorly executed. I'll admit that the dvd artwork was my entire motivation for renting it. I didn't even read the synopsis; the hilarious cover was sufficient. In conclusion, I do enjoy Asian horror films, so it was worth the time spent.
I rate it: 6.5/10


----------



## Veggie1

Disturbia - It was pretty good, though not good visual quality because it was on a freebie movie site. It also seems to be the only movie from that site that I have any interest in that has not been taken down. :stu Too bad, as they had lots of movies I'd like to see.


----------



## dez

Live Free or Die Hard - it was much better than I expected. Good movie.


----------



## Noca

Transformers!


----------



## Veggie1

1408 - Well, sort of. I had it downloaded free from a website and it played clearly and everything but the last time I paused it (I had several times) and came back, it was suddenly gone and now it won't play and it seems to be taken off of that site. That's what I get for farting around too much instead of watching it.

It was pretty good, the first 3/4 or so of it that I saw.


----------



## UltraShy

50 First Dates -- it was on USA and I watched it before logging on this evening.


----------



## sonya99

Kids


----------



## Veggie1

Captivity - It was an online freebie, the quality was good, and I liked the movie so I have no complaints.


----------



## Veggie1

28 Weeks Later - I had high hopes for this movie as I read good things about it. It was a freebie with poor video quality and actually too dark to see part of the time so I'll probably watch it again in the future. 

It was not bad but not as good as 28 Days Later by a long shot, IMO.


----------



## orpheus

The Unbearable Lightness of Being & Romeo & Juliet


----------



## Soul666

Transformers...


----------



## Veggie1

The Hitcher - Not as good as the original but still good. I like Sean Bean.


----------



## AdamCanada

Transformers, I thought it was pretty kick ***


----------



## Drella

*Seduction: The Cruel Woman*

Synopsis:
It's based on the book "Venus in Furs;" I've seen the film adaptation starring Klaus Kinski and thought it was bizarre, but good. This version was also quite good. The very first shot is of a man in a dress, standing on an abandoned harbor singing a German love song. The actual movie opens with a man wearing what appear to be ballet shoes, down on his knees, licking a linoleum floor. And really enjoying it, hah. If you think this movie is weird now, it's just getting started. It is filled with a lot of absurdness, but that's expected, given the content. Udo Kier is in the film playing his usual perverted, kinky German elitist character. Despite the misleading title, there is no sex in this movie at all, and it successfully maintains a high degree of sensuality and intelligence. I saw it as a very feminist movie, which was probably not a coincidence since it was directed by two women. I should probably get around to reading the book, but f**k that.

Overall, it was sexy, intriguing, and creative; I really liked it.

*8/10*


----------



## Veggie1

Brutal - One of the worst movies I've ever seen, and I'm not that fussy.


----------



## sonya99

Captive, well, 20 sucky mins of it anyway


----------



## starblob

Bad Eggs - i love it. Judith Lucy and Mick Malloy make a fabulous couple.
I love Judith's swearing and overall harsh sardonic attitude - sexy.


----------



## TorLin

*Bridge to Terabithia* (2007)
"keep an open mind"
its a good story to keep your imagination alive, and to share with others.

*Epic Movie* (2007)
it was lame, but i did laugh only for a moment.


----------



## SilentProphet

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## sonya99

The Nomi Song
Arakimentari


----------



## Drella

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



sonya99 said:


> The Nomi Song


haha, that's a good film.. I love Klaus. I want to make that Lime tart.


----------



## Anatomica

1408


----------



## Veggie1

Blood and Chocolates - The chocolates looked very good.


----------



## bent

Delivered. Fun flick.


----------



## Noca

Harry Potter 2


----------



## Vincenzo

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## TorLin

again last movie seen;
- Bridge to Terabithia


----------



## IronMaiden86

Nosferatu


----------



## WinterDave

Sunshine http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0448134/

and Night Watch http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0403358/

Both were interesting, different, and solid scifi/fantasy movies...I would rate them both about 7 out of 10....


----------



## Drella

Cannibal! The Musical.


----------



## Mehitabel

Young Frankenstein


----------



## SilentProphet

Mehitabel said:


> Young Frankenstein


 I LOVE that movie i watch it all the time whenever it's on. It's the best!

Last movie watched : River's Edge


----------



## Veggie1

Veronica Guerin - Very good movie!


----------



## Anatomica

Disturbia, good movie, really enjoyed it.


----------



## bent

Rushmore...nothing short of brilliant


----------



## Noca

harry potter and the order of the phoenix


----------



## whiterabbit

Deliverance.


----------



## lilly

La Vie en Rose - about Edith Piaf. Long film; Marion Cottilard is a truly great actress and from knowing nothing about Piaf I got to respect her immensely.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

SLC Punk

I've seen the movie a number of times. Matthew Lillard looks so delicious with blue hair and when he bangs that chick right there at the concert...one of my fantasies.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

bent said:


> Rushmore...nothing short of brilliant


I agree, I love all of Wes Anderson's movies.


----------



## sonya99

A Dirty Shame


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Strange Religion said:


> SLC Punk
> 
> I've seen the movie a number of times. Matthew Lillard looks so delicious with blue hair and when he bangs that chick right there at the concert...one of my fantasies.


I hate that movie cause of how stupid it is, yet i always watch it when it's on. ANARCHY! In Utah LOL. Mark was the best character in it tho, the guy who thought Bob stole his weed.


----------



## Veggie1

1408 - Finally saw the rest of it. Creepy enough for me.


----------



## TorLin

last movie: Matrix
current movie: Matrix Reloaded


----------



## Veggie1

Charlotte's Web - I just about died from all the cuteness!!! :mushy


----------



## sonya99

Desperate Living

Only worth watching because seeing it again with the commentary on was fun hehe


----------



## Veggie1

Fractured - Good movie!


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Hairspray


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



SilentProphet said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> SLC Punk
> 
> I've seen the movie a number of times. Matthew Lillard looks so delicious with blue hair and when he bangs that chick right there at the concert...one of my fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that movie cause of how stupid it is, yet i always watch it when it's on. ANARCHY! In Utah LOL. Mark was the best character in it tho, the guy who thought Bob stole his weed.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, he was scary.


----------



## TorLin

Matrix Revolutions (finished it about 20 minutes ago)


----------



## Roberto

Mr. Sardonicus


----------



## Veggie1

Ratatouille


----------



## Veggie1

The Woodsman - Excellent


----------



## FairleighCalm

I've realized that the last movie I watched is always "The Godfather". I cannot not watch that, it is so damn good.


----------



## mserychic

Ratatouille.. it was so adorable! I just love Pixar


----------



## Veggie1

The Hills Have Eyes 2 - Ewww on so many levels. The first one was 'better', though, I'm not sure that's the right word to use.


----------



## donniedarko

Broken Flowers


----------



## Veggie1

Live Free or Die Hard - Great fun! Yippee kiyay!


----------



## WinterDave

Killdozer.... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071717/plotsummary

The movie is based on a science fiction story by Theodore Sturgeon....
http://www.amazon.com/Killdozer-Complet ... 163&sr=1-1


----------



## sean88

Waterworld!


----------



## sonya99

Night and Fog
Eternal Sunshine


----------



## sean88

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Veggie1 said:


> The Hills Have Eyes 2 - Ewww on so many levels. The first one was 'better', though, I'm not sure that's the right word to use.


The Hills Have Eyes 2 is sick! lol

Poor girl...


----------



## hurricane-nut

The Trouble With Harry

I do love Hitchcock!


----------



## VCL XI

THE LAST AMERICAN VIRGIN - Brutal.
LIVE FREE OR DIE HARD - Unacceptably sloppy edited cut in the name of more cash. I can't believe they got away with it, it's near unwatchable at some parts. Movie itself was a ridiculous parody. They should have just called it THE LAST ACTION HERO 2.


----------



## Dipper

My Super Ex-Girlfriend - I loved the concept in this movie. It wasn't great but it was enjoyable. I found the whole jealous super hero thing kinda cute, and G Girl being played by Uma Thurman was even better. Fun movie.


----------



## Noca

Harry Potter 3


----------



## Augustinus

Lawrence of Arabia. Muahhh, a masterpiece!


----------



## bent

Inland Empire...O...M...G. :um


----------



## sonya99

^omg as in good? either way, i could go for an "omg" movie, might check it out.


----------



## donniedarko

The Ringer


----------



## LostinReverie

Little Miss Sunshine. I LOVE that movie.


----------



## SilentProphet

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Augustinus

"Empire of the Sun." A superb and very moving experience.


----------



## bent

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



sonya99 said:


> ^omg as in good? either way, i could go for an "omg" movie, might check it out.


Inland Empire is written and directed by David Lynch...be prepared for another captivating freakshow if you like him. If you're not a fan already you might just be confused and unimpressed. There is no linear narrative for starters. and it's almost 3 hrs long. I enjoyed it but it could have been shorter. seemed like a revised merging of Lost Highway and Mulholland Drive but surprisingly, not entirely dark. still thoroughly creepy though.

keep in mind the key word here is "freak"...

frankly i'm still reeling from it...i'll probably have to see it again later to be able to comment properly.


----------



## sonya99

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



bent said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^omg as in good? either way, i could go for an "omg" movie, might check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Inland Empire is written and directed by David Lynch...be prepared for another captivating freakshow if you like him. If you're not a fan already you might just be confused and unimpressed. There is no linear narrative for starters. and it's almost 3 hrs long. I enjoyed it but it could have been shorter.
Click to expand...

I like David Lynch and I'm ok with being somewhat confused hehe. Wow three hours


----------



## bent

haha yeah...3 hours of David Lynch can really make your head hurt  Worth the ride though if you like his bizarre style. And his message sits well with me: hollywood is evil haha.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

hostel 1 and 2...if i was female...id be Lorna


----------



## Veggie1

Transformers


----------



## FairleighCalm

Flying Tigers, typical WWII movie. A highly romanticized look at that time period. I think those movies were so romanticized because the WWII effort involved everyone, and two, the romanticizing of the period helped people deal with how hard it actually was. They sure make it look good, dancing, smooching and sureness of purpose.


----------



## sonya99

Paris Was a Woman


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Dead Mary & Norbit


----------



## Mehitabel

Cenntury Hotel! I almost had a heart attack when I saw it on the guide. I've been waiting to see this for years. Okay, so it's only because Raine Maida's in it. He actually wasn't horrible in it. Of course he should never be an actor, but he definitely wasn't horrible. The movie sure keeps your attention. The many different story lines were great for keeping my attention.


----------



## ghostgurl

Premonition. I liked it until the ending.


----------



## tewstroke

The Last Samurai...I never want to hear Tom Cruise speak japanese again. :afr


----------



## lilly

About Schmidt. Jack Nicholson gave me belly laughs and then Kathy Bates as well. The ending had teary moments so it has everything this film.


----------



## Kelly

Vier Minuten - an artsy German flick. It was pretty good.


----------



## Anatomica

Rescue Dawn


----------



## Veggie1

Ray - I never cared much for Ray Charles or his music and I didn't even know about the nasty stuff he did but I figured it'd be an interesting movie and it was. Plus I like Jamie Foxx as an actor. He is almost perfect in his portrayals. I didn't even mind Ray's music in this.


----------



## Veggie1

Zodiac - I found it to be fascinating!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Oh Veggie, Zodiac was good, I like it alot. When they said the killer's bday was Dec 18 I had an anxious reaction because that' s my birthday. :lol


----------



## Veggie1

FairleighCalm said:


> Oh Veggie, Zodiac was good, I like it alot. When they said the killer's bday was Dec 18 I had an anxious reaction because that' s my birthday. :lol


 Hmm, you just never know who is really posting on here. :afr


----------



## FairleighCalm

lol.......hey that's not funny!?! :twak :kma I'm watching Singin in the Rain and it is just delightful. I've never seen it before. Donald O'connor, Gene Kelly and Debbie Reynolds, there dancing is so athletic!


----------



## Veggie1

Number 23 - I like Jim Carrey and I'm not fussy about thrillers but I wasted some perfectly good snacks watching this movie. :fall


----------



## Veggie1

Dead Silence - I did not have high expectations for this movie so I can't really say it disappointed me.


----------



## Drella

"Pervert!"


----------



## sean88

The Last Samurai... meh.


----------



## Anatomica

The Vacancy


----------



## Roberto

Little miss sunshine


----------



## Dudleyville

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## Noca

harry potter 3


----------



## FairleighCalm

The Nomi Song.........I had to find out what all the fuss was about, Drella and Sonya99. It's the type of movie that you have a feeling of sympathetic love and doom right from the film's first moment. It's too bad he passed on, he would have kicked A** in the eighties!! I remember the Andy Warhol doc'y that was just on PBS not too long ago. That period in NYC is very interesting. Those people had cajones to move and pursue nothing more than a dream. I loved the cut out of Aunt Dodo,  If I get skinny enough I have a new Halloween costime idea, haha. It was Wower than Wow.


----------



## eagleheart

"Little Shop of Horrors," the '86 version with Rick Moranis... BECAUSE of Ri... er... uh... no!!! Nothing!! I didn't watch any movie for a long time! :hide :yes 

...Suddenly Seymour... :mushy


----------



## Drella

Macumba Sexual



FairleighCalm said:


> If I get skinny enough I have a new Halloween costime idea, haha. It was Wower than Wow.


Oh yeah, that would make a great Halloween outfit. I've seen a couple of people dressed like him on various sites.


----------



## BeNice

There's a movie about Klaus Nomi? I had no f'in idea.


----------



## Inturmal

Vacancy. 
Not bad.


----------



## Soul666

Little Miss Sunshine...Again

I hate this Movie...


----------



## SilentProphet

Soul666 said:


> Little Miss Sunshine...Again
> 
> I hate this Movie...


lol thats always playing on one of my HBO channels. Everyone always says how great it is but i have no motivation to sit down and watch it :stu I hate that annoying little girl in it that everyone loves!


----------



## Fiera

Rescue Dawn


----------



## sean88

Almost Famous... great film.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Suddenly, Last Summer. Elizabeth Taylor is a tasty morsel in this show.


----------



## starblob

Must love dogs - what a piece of crap. Must avoid all romantic comedy slurry.


----------



## Volume

Fracture. Didn't think it was too bad, actually. Hopkins did not disappoint.


----------



## orpheus

Pleasantville


----------



## sonya99

Ringu 0
The Last King of Scotland


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## WinterDave

Judgment at Nuremberg
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055031/

http://www.amazon.com/Judgment-at-Nurem ... 995&sr=1-1

Das Boot
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082096/

http://www.amazon.com/Das-Boot-Director ... 033&sr=1-1

Jacknife
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097607/

http://www.amazon.com/Jacknife-Robert-N ... 067&sr=1-1

Desperate Crossing
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0493146/

http://www.amazon.com/Desperate-Crossin ... 102&sr=1-1


----------



## sonya99

John Waters: This Filthy World


----------



## sean88

Does porn count? lol


----------



## Soul666

*Secretary...*


----------



## FairleighCalm

Shortbus


----------



## lubs

Smokin' Aces


----------



## Veggie1

Speed - Great movie! Haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

The Messengers


----------



## Veggie1

I keep meaning to watch The Messengers but I keep forgetting about it.


The Reaping - So-so


----------



## sonya99

Le Chignon d'Olga


----------



## Sad_ape

"This is England"


----------



## Roberto

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Veggie1

The Astronaut Farmer


----------



## Veggie1

Vacancy - A thriller and Luke Wilson, I likee!


----------



## Noca

Simpsons Movie


----------



## mserychic

Borne Ultimatum.. watched the first 20 minutes anyways before getting completely motion sick and having to leave the theater :mum


----------



## BeNice

Capote. It was kind of sad.


----------



## sonya99

The Simpson's Movie


----------



## FairleighCalm

Il Posto - I thought this was the foreign original of "The Postman". IT IS NOT. IT IS ABOUT GUY WORKING AS A CLERK. I GET IT, IT'S BORING!! And so is this movie.


----------



## Veggie1

> Il Posto - I thought this was the foreign original of "The Postman". IT IS NOT. IT IS ABOUT GUY WORKING AS A CLERK. I GET IT, IT'S BORING!! And so is this movie.


 :lol :rub

Identity - I actually liked it more than the first time I saw it a few years ago because I was kind of confused by the end the first time.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Hi Veggie,
How ya doing? 

Hey does anyone remember the movie about a guy who had amnesia and he wrote on his arms notes so he'd remember stuff and he was constantly going thru a stack of photos to try to figure out what was going on? I like it but I can't remember the title. It's approx'y 10 years old. It was a one word title.


----------



## Veggie1

Hi FarleighCalm. I'm hanging in there. How about you?

Ooh! Ooh! I know this one, it's "Memento"!


----------



## Drella

Incident at Loch Ness.


----------



## mserychic

Simpsons! I wasn't expecting much but it's actually pretty funny!


----------



## Soul666

The Virgin Suicides...


----------



## sonya99

Storytelling


----------



## FreeSoul

The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Black Christmas :boogie


----------



## Gabriellabos

Just bought Disturbia....

Not like the original, but good in it's own terms


----------



## Sad_ape

I tried to watch "The Duellests" but my anxiety has been really bad lately. My mind feels like it's going 1000mph and I can't really focus on anything or get into anything when I'm like this. I just feel like sitting at my computer obsessing over myspace and the people who feel the need to not talk to me for any reason and how much my life sucks. I really hate being like this and don't know how to break it. Maybe I need a pizza, a couple of beers, and a comedy movie or something


----------



## VCL XI

RENO 911: MIAMI

Excellent.


----------



## Inturmal

Popcorn. 
eh.


----------



## Anatomica

Oceans 13, fun movie


----------



## Anatomica

Sunshine


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Soleil said:


> Sunshine


Was it any Good?

I enjoyed the Musical Score from the trailer...


----------



## Soul666

Insomnia...


----------



## Anatomica

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Soul666 said:


> Soleil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> Was it any Good?
> 
> I enjoyed the Musical Score from the trailer...
Click to expand...

Wasn't as good as I thought it would be, but not a bad movie.


----------



## sonya99

Julien Donkey-Boy


----------



## ghostgurl

Stardust. It was good, but a bit different from the book.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i know who killed me ... :doh


----------



## Chrysalii

Lean on Me

I was having a hard time getting to sleep last night (too much on my mind) so I just put in the first thing I could find (since any movie can put me to sleep).


----------



## sonya99

Valmont


----------



## RedTulip

Mindhunters


----------



## sonya99

Cubanissimo


----------



## refined_rascal

irreversible

This is a tough film to sit through.


----------



## Drella

Vacancy.

There was absolutely nothing redeemable about this film. Nothing. It was a total waste of time.


----------



## Soul666

Drella said:


> Vacancy.
> 
> There was absolutely nothing redeemable about this film. Nothing. It was a total waste of time.


I agree...

One of the worst movies I have ever seen...


----------



## socialanxiety38

Donnie Brasco.


----------



## SilentProphet

Walk the line.

I was never a fan of Johnny Cash or Joaquan Phoenix, but was a good movie. :yes I love Reese Witherspoons Southern accent in it :yes


----------



## VCL XI

INLAND EMPIRE

Terrifying/hysterical


----------



## SilentProphet

The Prestige


----------



## Drella

Tenebrae.


----------



## sonya99

VCL XI said:


> INLAND EMPIRE
> 
> Terrifying/hysterical


hey I just saw that too! Well...about 2 hours of it anyway. Then I lost my place...I just thought "**** it! I'm not scanning through the movie again to find where I left off." It was an interesting 2 hours though hehe. Laura Dern is great. I read a quote from her saying she didn't know what the movie was about, so I don't feel so bad for not "getting" it hehe.


----------



## Soul666

28 Weeks Later...


----------



## refined_rascal

Night at the museum. 

I don't believe I've seen anything this bad since 'The Da vinci code' I fell asleep watching both.


----------



## brimontz

I finally saw "Who Killed The Electric Car?" Very interesting documentary.

Brian


----------



## VCL XI

sonya99 said:


> VCL XI said:
> 
> 
> 
> INLAND EMPIRE
> 
> Terrifying/hysterical
> 
> 
> 
> hey I just saw that too! Well...about 2 hours of it anyway. Then I lost my place...I just thought "@#%$ it! I'm not scanning through the movie again to find where I left off." It was an interesting 2 hours though hehe. Laura Dern is great. I read a quote from her saying she didn't know what the movie was about, so I don't feel so bad for not "getting" it hehe.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's dumb that there's no scene selection on the DVD. The movie drags a bit in the end anyway, but the ending credit sequence is quite funny.


----------



## Drella

United Trash

Pretty much the best movie about a gay/not gay German man and his obese virgin wife who miraculously spawns a black child who is actually Jesus with a gross deformed forehead ever, just behind "Citizen Kane."


----------



## FairleighCalm

Becoming Jane. When did Anne Hathaway become so tasty! V. good flick.


----------



## Fiera

Stardust


----------



## njodis

Just watched 300

awesome, awesome movie


----------



## sean88

SUPERBAD! FUNNIEST MOVIE EVER!


----------



## cakesniffer

Easy Rider

Do The Right Thing


----------



## joe81

Saints and Soldiers- Not a bad WWII flick


----------



## WinterDave

The Invasion starring Nicole Kidman and Daniel Craig...Another remake of Invasion of the Body Snatchers...Actually, it wasn't as bad as the buzz about it suggests...(Four directors pieced together the film, changing Pods to Spores etc.) It was about a 6 out of 10, worth a rental but not a trip to the theater...
It was the fourth version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers, and the fourth best....Enjoyable for scifi fans though who like these kind of movies... http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14418 ... ID=13#tabs

You are better off renting the first three versions of Invasion of the Body Snatchers.....

http://amazon.imdb.com/title/tt0049366/plotsummary

http://amazon.imdb.com/title/tt0077745/plotsummary

http://amazon.imdb.com/title/tt0106452/plotsummary


----------



## ghostgurl

Jurassic Park. My mom, my dad and I had some fun pointing out some of the errors in this movie. That's what happens if you watch it enough times.


----------



## Drella

Tod Eines Weltstars Udo Kier


----------



## justlistening

Supervixens
The Stickup


----------



## FairleighCalm

I tried to watch The Fifth Element but it was TERRIBLE. 

I'm interested in films using the theme of water, but not in the typical way. Anyone know of water in films being used as part of or central to breakthru technology or conceptual technology? Feel free to answer here or PM me.

:twak That's for anybody who dares to say Waterworld.


----------



## njodis

Next

Ok movie. I liked it.

7/10


----------



## mserychic

Super Bad. Was pretty funny :yes


----------



## sonya99

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



mserychic said:


> Super Bad. Was pretty funny :yes


 :agree


----------



## SilentProphet

American Psycho


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Texas Chainsaw Massacre, the original. :boogie 

I love watching it even more now that I met 5 of the people from the movie! :yay


----------



## Johnny1234

The Simpsons

Superbad - Greatest movie ever.


----------



## Soul666

The Simpsons Movie...

A Huge Disappointment...


----------



## Noca

Sicko


----------



## Anatomica

Knocked Up, good movie


----------



## Mehitabel

Holy Mountain
I have no idea what this was about. But I'm not artsy like that.

Dead Alive
Whee! Super entertaining.


----------



## Drella

120 Tage von Bottrop.

120 Days of.....uh, Bottrop.


----------



## bent

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

I liked it. Not as good as the book for sure but still fun.


----------



## Drella

The Blackest Heart.


----------



## FairleighCalm

One for the Book - The title is a mystery but old timey actress Eleanor Parker plays an overly romantic women with OCD. But since this movie was made in the 40's they didn't call it OCD. They called it, "Sally being uptight and fidgety". :lol


----------



## sonya99

The Hemp Revolution


----------



## brimontz

I got sucked into The Wedding Singer tonight. It was on MTV, and I caught it near the beginning when I was channel surfing.

Brian


----------



## brimontz

I got sucked into The Wedding Singer tonight. It was on MTV, and I caught it near the beginning when I was channel surfing.

Brian


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Halloween. Now I can't wait to see the new one. :b


----------



## Drella

Beware of a Holy *****.

I love Fassbinder. He's the Klaus Kinski of film directors... in that he was a talented, yet arrogant jerk with a short fuse. Also, he was German.


----------



## BeNice

Did I already say Blue Velvet? I can't remember. That was the last movie I watched, though.


----------



## sonya99

The Deer Hunter


----------



## FairleighCalm

WAR - Why are movies about the japanese syndicate so confusing? Thank god it was mostly just shootin and killin to keep things simple.


----------



## njodis

I saw War, too.

I thought the twist was pretty ridiculous.


----------



## VCL XI

FRENCH CONNECTION 2

...Best sequel ever?


----------



## Soul666

****ing Åmål...

My new favorite Movie... :rain


----------



## njodis

Shooter

Was pretty good for an action flick.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Wicked Little Things


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Halloween. Now I can't wait to see the new one. :b


I'm way too excited about the new one. Howard Stern got to see it a few weekends ago and he highly praised it and loves it. Howard doesn't b.s. so I take his opinion seriously. Howard hasn't seen the original, neither have I, yeah tsk tsk and all that. Then Rob Zombie called in and explained how a lot of the movie shows Michael Myers as a kid and I think that's great. The first half basically is where you get to see him growing up and how he became the way he is. Then it jumps to where he's an adult and there's plenty of killing. Sounds perfect to moi. Oh and Sheri Moon is topless in the movie. Thankyou Rob. :nw


----------



## Drella

Lars Von Trier's Medea.


----------



## bent

The Manchurian Candidate (2004)

not bad...could've been a lot better.


----------



## VCL XI

HALF-JAPANESE: THE BAND THAT WOULD BE KING

Really, really boring ***-kissing fest. Shame, because I do like the band's old stuff.


----------



## Soul666

****ing Åmål...


----------



## cry_rain

Disturbia


----------



## sonya99

Body Without a Soul


----------



## Sad_ape

Dog Bite Dog, a HK movie. PRetty good.


----------



## VCL XI

sonya99 said:


> Body Without a Soul


If that's the same movie I saw (the documentary with the pathologist who shoots gay porn with boy prostitutes), it's an absolute masterpiece.

----

PHANTASM 2...eh.


----------



## Vincenzo

Knocked Up. 

It was horrible and deeply offensive to my anti-choice, pro-abortion sensibilities.


----------



## Mehitabel

Thriller.

But I didn't see the end. I wanna see ol' One Eye get her revenge! Although I do prefer horror movies that don't have 'happy' endings.


----------



## sonya99

VCL XI said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Body Without a Soul
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the same movie I saw (the documentary with the pathologist who shoots gay porn with boy prostitutes), it's an absolute masterpiece.
Click to expand...

Yep, I found out about it from your post on the documentaries thread. I thought it was really good.


----------



## TorLin

shooter - (2007) - http://imdb.com/title/tt0822854/


----------



## Soul666

Reign Over Me...


----------



## millenniumman75

"Just Like Heaven" starring Reese Witherspoon and Mark Ruffalo.

It gives hope for nerdy losers like me that I can still find someone out there!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

millenniumman75 said:


> "Just Like Heaven" starring Reese Witherspoon and Mark Ruffalo.
> 
> It gives hope for nerdy losers like me that I can still find someone out there!


I liked that movie, cute n' romantic. I wish they would've used The Cure's "Just Like Heaven" song though. Whatever version they had was lame.


----------



## TorLin

big trouble in little china


----------



## VCL XI

SHEITAN

Completely nutso black comedy/horror; think DELIVERANCE meets ROSEMARY'S BABY meets a Larry Clark movie with a huge dose of weirdness. Vincent Cassel's performance must be seen to believed:


----------



## Anatomica

Interview , not bad


----------



## sonya99

VCL XI said:


> SHEITAN
> 
> Completely nutso black comedy/horror; think DELIVERANCE meets ROSEMARY'S BABY meets a Larry Clark movie with a huge dose of weirdness. Vincent Cassel's performance must be seen to believed:


Ahhhh that pic scared me! :afr But wow, now I wanna see it hehe.


----------



## WinterDave

The Last Time
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14350 ... ID=13#tabs

Lonely Hearts
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14292 ... ID=13#tabs

The Last Time has Michael Keaton in a terrific performance as a totally ruthless and amoral salesman...His views about life and love are hilarious....Lonely Hearts is a murder mystery set in the 1940's starring John Travolta and James Gandolfini as detectives who investigate a string of murders of women who took out Lonely Hearts' ads looking for a boyfriend....Both were good movies, and a nice change pace...I would give them both about a 7 out of 10...


----------



## Cerberus

Blades of Glory

Hilarious.


----------



## joe81

Today I watched both , The Bourne Supremacy and The Bourne Ultimatum. Decent trilogy


----------



## FairleighCalm

ICE - With someone's favorite actor, Udo Kier. It was pretty good. Ran across it on the Sci fi channel.


----------



## Drella

I only made it through, like, 10 minutes of "Ice." They dub some American guy over Udo's voice. How terrible! I couldn't bear to watch it, and not just because it was a Sci-Fi original, but, yes, that was the primary reason. 
His salacious German accent is the hallmark of his appeal... well, that and all of the rear nudity. Cutting his voice out of a movie is a reprehensible offence.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The last movies I saw were...

Miller's Crossing, directed by the Coen Bros. Very good Prohibition era drama...although I had to watch it with the subtitles because the talking is very fast, there are many characters and they use 1920s slang terms quite often.

Barton Fink, Coen Bros. Confusing but engaging comedy drama about a writer from New York City who is hired to write a "boxing picture" for a big studio in L.A. The only problem is that he gets writers block and has a very colorful next door neighbor in his hotel.

The Fountain, directed by Darren Aronofsky. Wildly ambitious film about life and death, religion and faith. It got bad reviews when it first came out, but I absolutely loved it. One of my top ten of 2006. 

Littlte Children, directed by Todd Field. Bored housewife, stay at home father and a child molester all contained in the "perfect" suburban life. Brilliant. It was robbed of an Academy Award nod. My number 2 film of 2006.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

sorry double post


----------



## Drella

The Third Generation.

Great film.


----------



## mserychic

Aqua Teen again. It's funnier while stoned :lol


----------



## sonya99

mserychic said:


> Aqua Teen again. It's funnier while stoned :lol


What a coincidence, I just saw that again, too! :b


----------



## Myself

Wild Hogs. lol


----------



## ghostgurl

Myself said:


> Wild Hogs. lol


Yeah, I just watched that too. It was pretty silly.


----------



## Anatomica

The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## sonya99

American Graffiti


----------



## RedTulip

Transformers


----------



## Johnny_Genome

THX 1138 Director's Cut

This and American Graffiti prove that at some point long ago Lucas had some talent and humanity left in him.


----------



## Mehitabel

Borat. Didn't even finish it. Good god that was awful. I thought it was going to be satire. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Yeah, Borat sucked.

I just walked out of Kevin Bacon's movie, Death SEntence. Great plot, very poor script and the directing was unbelievably bad.


----------



## Roberto

Open Water 2 - it was sad :|


----------



## mserychic

Space Balls! :lol


----------



## Andre

Mehitabel said:


> Borat. Didn't even finish it. Good god that was awful. I thought it was going to be satire. Boy was I wrong.


Oh please. It is satire, lighten up.


----------



## Andre

I watched Factory Girl last night. It was okay.


----------



## sonya99

Choses Secretes


----------



## Mehitabel

Rufus said:


> Mehitabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Borat. Didn't even finish it. Good god that was awful. I thought it was going to be satire. Boy was I wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. It is satire, lighten up.
Click to expand...

How the heck was that satire? Unless they're pointing out how Americans will laugh at crap. And if that's the point, then I don't need to watch 2 hours of crap to get that.


----------



## brimontz

Mehitabel said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehitabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Borat. Didn't even finish it. Good god that was awful. I thought it was going to be satire. Boy was I wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. It is satire, lighten up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the heck was that satire? Unless they're pointing out how Americans will laugh at crap. And if that's the point, then I don't need to watch 2 hours of crap to get that.
Click to expand...

I agree. I was very disappointed with Borat. I had high expectations for it.

Brian


----------



## brimontz

I watched "Idiocracy" on video this week. Made by Mike Judge (Beavis & Butt-head, King of the Hill, Office Space), it's about an average guy (played by Luke Wilson) who is put in a hibernation experiment and wakes up 500 years in the future to find out that society has devolved and become less intelligent rather than evolving into a better society. (The premise being that smart people either stopped breeding or had fewer children while dumb people continued to breed at high rates.)

It had a few funny parts, but on the whole, it wasn't that great. Certainly not on par with Office Space.

Brian


----------



## Soul666

Lilya 4-Ever...


----------



## FairleighCalm

So what would be thee Udo Kier movie to watch for pure Udo-ness? Subtitles don't scare me.


----------



## Drella

FairleighCalm said:


> So what would be thee Udo Kier movie to watch for pure Udo-ness? Subtitles don't scare me.


"Terror 2000" is my favorite, but it hasn't been released in America, so it's hard to find. It's easily one of my top five movies ever, though. Andy Warhol's "Blood For Dracula" and "Flesh For Frankenstein" are good for what they are -ridiculous b horror. Those were the films that introduced him to American audiences... as, you know, a creepy German guy who likes having sex with entrails. Their both filled with one-liners and dry humor.

I am a proprieter of the Udo, because he is an incredible actor and even in the outlandishly terrible movies he's been in, he ****ing delivers. He also did a lot of European S&M softcore back in the 70's and 80's, so that's enjoyable.

Other stuff: "Europa" (Zentropa), which is an excellent film and he has a nice supporting role, and Fassbinder movies like "The Third Generation," and "The Station Master's Wife" are worth watching. He's pretty good in "My Own Private Idaho" (an otherwise lame movie), and "Shadow of the Vampire." Anything by Lars von Trier is worth checking out; he's been in almost every movie he's done.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Love Object, on chiller. :b


----------



## njodis

Man on Fire

saw it before, but it was on TV, so I watched it again


----------



## TorLin

Just seen a movie called "*Peaceful Warrior*"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0438315/ (2006)

on the backcover it says "An inspirational and triumphant film about the power of the human spirit, Peace Warrior is the incredible true story based on Dan Millman's best selling novel. A Gifted young athlete, bound for Olympic gold, Dan has it all: trophies, talent, and all the women he wants. But after a life-changing event, Dan comes to rely on Socrates (Nick Nolte), a mysterious stranger, an Joy (Amy Smart), an elusive young women, to teach him the secret to overcome incredible odds and tap into new worlds of strength and understanding."

I read the book and now watching the movie, I get more what the book was talking about. If you need a change of movies, I will recommend this movie.


----------



## sonya99

This Film is Not Yet Rated


----------



## person86

Hot Fuzz.

Not as good as Shaun, but still funny.


----------



## RedTulip

Disturbia


----------



## joe81

The Dirty Dozen - classic WWII


----------



## anarchist_penn

Maria full of grace


----------



## VCL XI

THE WILD LIFE

Can't believe I haven't seen this one until today, total classic. Almost a sequel to FAST TIMES AT RIDGEMONT HIGH and possibly funnier. I was dying anytime Lee Ving and Rick Moranis were on screen.


----------



## sonya99

North Korea: A Day in the Life


----------



## sonya99

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## joe81

Die Hard 4....nothing special


----------



## Drella

Tetsuo - The Iron Man

This would be the result if David Cronenberg and David Lynch got together for a drunken evening of dirty embraces, and one of them -quite prematurely- gave birth to a Japanese movie.


----------



## sonya99

Crash


----------



## Cerberus

Taxi Driver


----------



## VCL XI

STRAIGHT TO HELL

...Wow.


----------



## lubs

The Painted Veil


----------



## TorLin

Shooter http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822854/


----------



## WinterDave

The Fourth Protocol
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093044/plotsummary

The Ninth Configuration
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081237/plotsummary

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... ef%3Dnosim

The Fourth Protocol is a Cold War thriller with Michael Caine as a British 
intelligence agent trying to prevent KGB sleeper agent Pierce Brosnan from detonating a small atomic bomb that has been smuggled into the UK....8 out of 10....

The Ninth Configuration was written and directed by William Peter Blatty (author of The Exorcist)....It is a mind blowing dark comedy about life, death, insanity, madness, God etc...10 out of 10....
It has some of the sharpest dialogue that you will ever hear in a movie....


----------



## adam9a9

What About Bob


----------



## FairleighCalm

I caught Fried Green Tomatos on TV. I love a movie that can display relationship intricacies. This post may get deleted for blatant uncoolness, haha.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Some movie on SciFi called "Final Move."


----------



## Drella

Salo: 120 Days of Sodom


----------



## estse

It had nudie boobs. I don't know name for I stooped watching after boobs went away.


----------



## VCL XI

Mercurochrome said:


> It had nudie boobs. I don't know name for I stooped watching after boobs went away.


Yeah, I'm watching some boring after-midnite thing on HBO with a bunch of nudie boobs. Soft porn is for infants.


----------



## embers

little miss sunshine. loved it, reminded me of slums of beverly hills a lil bit


----------



## WinterDave

Shoot 'Em Up....A dark comedy/action flick with about 100 killings in it...A solid 7 out of 10, not realistic but a lot of fun...

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14543 ... ID=13#tabs


----------



## WinterDave

Green Street Hooligans--An American college kid visits sister in England, and takes up with the local soccer gang....Excellent movie! 8 out of 10....

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0385002/

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14108 ... ID=13#tabs


----------



## VCL XI

CAREER OPPORTUNITIES

...Jim Dodge is still a hero to us all!


----------



## sonya99

Pandemic: Facing Aids
Let Me Die a Woman


----------



## Drella

Expose.


----------



## Vincenzo

Drella, do you have any plans to get your *** to the cinema for Cronenberg's _Eastern Promises_?

It doesn't even have a UK release date yet because we are evidently a third-world country, and I want to hear a reliable opinion on it (i.e. is it better than that atrocity _A History of Violence_?)


----------



## sonya99

Locked Up


----------



## roswell

Shoot 'Em Up


----------



## Drella

Vincenzo said:


> Drella, do you have any plans to get your *** to the cinema for Cronenberg's _Eastern Promises_?
> 
> It doesn't even have a UK release date yet because we are evidently a third-world country, and I want to hear a reliable opinion on it (i.e. is it better than that atrocity _A History of Violence_?)


Yes, I tried see it today, actually, not realizing that it wasn't showing in any of the theaters near me. Nowhere. That totally ****ed up my entire day. I was on the verge of driving my car into the ocean, but I ended up watching "The Brave One" instead. I'm going to check around again in the coming week and hopefully see it then.


----------



## Dovetailing

The Ballad of Jack and Rose. Can't say I liked it.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon

Drella said:


> I ended up watching "The Brave One" instead.


I have a chance to see it tomorrow. Do you recommend it?


----------



## Drella

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up watching "The Brave One" instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a chance to see it tomorrow. Do you recommend it?
Click to expand...

Well, I thought it was okay. Just okay. As a dramatic film, it is worth watching. As an action movie or a thriller.... not so much. 
As soon as the opening scene started, I could feel my ovaries swelling from the overabundance of estrogen. I was hoping that this movie would not go into the effeminite territory seeing as it stars Jodie Foster, but it did not deliver the powerful vigilante justice I was promised, and I was rightly outraged. Even the jokes meant to detract from the dragging plot were stupid and corny. 
Cop 1: "This guy has a rap sheet longer than my dick." 
Cop 2: "So no priors, then?" [Cue the exhilarated laughter from the surrounding stadium seats.]


----------



## Spangles Muldoon

Drella said:


> As a dramatic film, it is worth watching. As an action movie or a thriller.... not so much.


Reviewers I respect seem to be saying that the film is fine in its details (such as Foster's performance) but disappointing as a whole.



> Cop 1: "This guy has a rap sheet longer than my dick."
> Cop 2: "So no priors, then?"


How pathetic! I think I'll pass.

Unfortunately, "Eastern Promises" isn't yet showing in my insignificant corner of the world.


----------



## sonya99

Unveiled


----------



## RedTulip

Perfect Stranger


----------



## FairleighCalm

The Natural for the umpteenth time. Poetic.


----------



## sonya99

The Brave One


----------



## starblob

Serial Mom.


----------



## TorLin

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1990) the live action one.


----------



## sonya99

American Psycho


----------



## Half_A_Person

Halloween (1978 version, not the abomination Rob Zombie created)


----------



## embers

Holiday...so awful, I couldn't get through it.


----------



## VCL XI

STRAIGHTHEADS

Not great, but a lot better on second watch.


----------



## DuckandCover

3:10 to Yuma, which was AWESOME. Never been a fan of westerns but It's not what you expect. I love Russell Crowe and Christian bale.


----------



## roswell

Verflixt Verliebt

it was part of a European Film Festival thing they're doing here. free admission! 
any aspiring filmmaker will muchly enjoy this movie.


----------



## VCL XI

EYES WITHOUT A FACE

...Absolute masterpiece.


----------



## sonya99

Sheitan

wow that was ****ed up. I liked it.


----------



## mserychic

Super Troopers!


----------



## Kelly

I watched my first ever Bollywood movie last weekend. It was dubbed in German. It was pretty fun to watch. I can't remember what it was called though.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WinterDave

Live Free or Die Hard (Die Hard 4)---Great, about a 9 out of 10
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14371 ... =open#tabs

Disturbia--Good, about a 7 out of 10
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14346 ... =open#tabs

Death Sentence--Very good, about a 7.5 out of 10
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14477 ... ID=13#tabs

Eastern Promises--Boring, about a 5 out of 10
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14465 ... =open#tabs

Sunshine--Great for 3/4 of the movie...Definitely a unique film...
8 out of 10...Unforgettable visual scenes....Stunning and haunting...
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14323 ... =open#tabs

3:10 to Yuma--Great! Classic western! 9 out of 10....
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14464 ... =open#tabs


----------



## FairleighCalm

Eastern Promises - Powerful and beautiful. From grit and rawness to hope and love. I'm not sure I've seen a better movie. Going again this week.


----------



## Dovetailing

sonya99 said:


> Sheitan
> 
> wow that was ****ed up. I liked it.


I thought Vincent Cassel did really well in his role! But that was all I liked about this movie...

Speaking of Vincent Cassel, the last movie I watched was Irreversible.


----------



## lilly

Just Friends with Gerard Depardieu. It's funny about 2 guys French ones of course going on the prowl for women. It's subtitled.


----------



## Sierra83

Resident Evil: Extinction... Awwww yeeeahhh!

Can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## sonya99

Dovetailing said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheitan
> 
> wow that was ****ed up. I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Vincent Cassel did really well in his role! But that was all I liked about this movie...
Click to expand...

Yea, I thought he was the best part. All the stuff that was supposed to be funny I wasn't so into. Like oh, Bart's the biggest douche ever har har.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Fracture
Georgia Rule


----------



## sonya99

Flowers in the Attic


----------



## njodis

I fell asleep watching the Bourne Ultimatum... but I guess that doesn't really count.


----------



## Noca

snakes on a plane


----------



## person86

mserychic said:


> Super Troopers!


Great, great flim.

I just watched Amelie. [/emo]


----------



## bezoomny

lost in translation


----------



## sonya99

The Cooler


----------



## Volume

Goodfellas.


----------



## Wylass

1408


----------



## Mehitabel

Started watching Baby Snakes, that Zappa movie, but didn't get all the way through. Needed to sleep. But it seemed immensely awesome! I'm hugely impressed by the guy who does the vocals in City of Tiny Lites, and quite a few other songs on Sheik Yerbouti... if someone knows his name, tell me.


----------



## Formerly Artie

I think I may watch the new Superman: Doomsday movie in a little bit. I've always been a fan of the Superman comics, beginning with John Byrne's New Mythos era (not sure how many people remember that). But when it came out in '93 or so, The Death of Superman was like a worldwide phenomenon. I know the movie won't appeal to everyone, but for me it has a certain childhood fascination.

As for the last movie I watched, I think it was Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer, a few weeks ago. It was actually less gruesome than I was expecting it to be, but that one scene of raping and killing that one family was pretty heavy.


----------



## roswell

The Fountain

I was really enjoying it, but I didn't get to finish 'cause the curs-ed disc was scratched! Now I'm dying here!! :mum


----------



## Dovetailing

^ saw that 2 days ago. I really liked the soundtrack and the visuals. 

Salo

...hmm.


----------



## sonya99

The Butcher Boy


----------



## lilly

The Holiday.


----------



## mserychic

Standing Still.. sucked out loud.


----------



## Maseur Shado

Hotel Chevalier...

...or at least the ten minutes I was able to download. Hopefully, I'll be able to get the whole thirteen minute short soon.

Also also: Closer, Return of the Jedi...and for the opposite end of the spectrum, Die, Die, My Darling.


----------



## mserychic

Out Of Season.. had some hottness but still pretty sucky.


----------



## njodis

Premonition. And it was awful.


----------



## LostinReverie

No doubt, even though I'm in love with both Sandra and Julian.


----------



## sonya99

Clerks II


----------



## Drella

Diggstown.


----------



## Vincenzo

Good choice, but when I saw you were the last to reply I expected an opinion on Eastern Promises. Have you not seen it yet?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Battle Royale

Love that movie.


----------



## Dovetailing

^ I'd really love to read the book one day.

Secretary.


----------



## roswell

Empire of the Sun


----------



## Drella

Vincenzo said:


> Good choice, but when I saw you were the last to reply I expected an opinion on Eastern Promises. Have you not seen it yet?


I was going this weekend, but my brother ending up going out of town and I refuse to go to the cinema by myself. I'll see if he wants to go Tuesday or something.


----------



## mserychic

A Girl Thing.. oh sweet jesus it was bad. Couldn't even finish it.


----------



## mserychic

Aprils Shower.. damn silly but kept me laughing at the ridiculousness of it all.


----------



## apartment7

*'For Your Consideration' *I loved it. Took a while for me to get into the flow of the humour but in the end was smiling and laughing all the way through (rare for me).

For more Christopher Guest related stuff check this site:
http://www.microsoft.com/business/peopleready/stuosbornshow/index.html


----------



## VCL XI

RUNNING SCARED (2006)

...Supposed to be a homage to directors like Peckinpah, De Palma, and Walter Hill, but came out a complete pile of CGI'd Tony Scott-esque attention deficit diarrhea as expected. Almost worth it to see Paul Walker's face eventually smashed with a hockey puck and his awful "scream to the heavens while the camera pans away" moment.


----------



## roswell

Knocked Up


----------



## mserychic

Be With Me.. really interesting. I liked it.


----------



## Inturmal

Grindhouse - Planet Terror.
pretty boring.


----------



## Vincenzo

Halloween

**** Rob Zombie. It gets 1/10 because Myers' sister in the childhood scenes gave me fuel for a smashing wank when I got home, and because I guess the scene where he kills the security guards at the asylum was pretty awesome. Still, appalling stuff.


----------



## sonya99

******* Out of Carolina


----------



## mserychic

A Mi Madre Le Gustan Las Mujeres.. the ending kind of lost me but was really cute and sweet.


----------



## sonya99

The Machinist


----------



## starblob

Old Boy - Damn it! i fell asleep near the end so i didn't get to hear why that deranged prick locked up that dude for 15 years. It had something to so with his sister. Intense movie from what i did see of it.


----------



## VCL XI

starblob said:


> Old Boy - Damn it! i fell asleep near the end so i didn't get to hear why that deranged prick locked up that dude for 15 years. It had something to so with his sister. Intense movie from what i did see of it.


***SPOILER*** Haven't seen that movie in a few years, but if I remember right it was because as kids, the guy who was later imprisoned spread around that the other guy was having incestuous sex with his sister, leading the sister to commit suicide.

Anyway, watching STREETS OF FIRE right now.


----------



## starblob

Hence the cutting out of the tongue. At least i woke up for that part :fall Thanks for that man :hs


----------



## sonya99

100 Days Before the Command


----------



## mserychic

Girls on Film 2.. was 4 short films. Got it for the DEBS short and wow did they pack a lot of hottness into 7 minutes! Was just expecting a bunch of campyness like the full length film


----------



## Roberto

One Flew Over the kookoo's nest


----------



## SomethingSomething

American Movie.


----------



## starblob

Ghost Rider. I didn't care for it.


----------



## Anatomica

Stardust, great movie!


----------



## mserychic

Treading Water.. was alright. Typical angsty **** movie but at least it kept my interest.


----------



## lilly

The break-up - a bit depressing.


----------



## Dovetailing

Eastern Promises


----------



## mserychic

Amour De Femme.. painfully bad. At least it had hott French chics.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Yeah, hot people can somewhat make up for bad movies.

I just watched Stranger Than Fiction and I LOVED it!

I adore films that move me in such a way.


----------



## mserychic

I Want Someone To Eat Cheese With.. really sweet and funny! Sarah Silverman and Amy Sedaris in one movie come on how could it not be great!


----------



## Formerly Artie

I just finished watching 1408.

I didn't think it would affect me that greatly, but it did.

What the pain and emotion the main character went through in a night, I'm going through in a lifetime, but just on an entirely different level. And unfortunately, I'm still alive.

The movie had the classic Stephen King-based punch to it making you feel something inside, which this certainly did.

Since I don't get around to watching a lot of films, I don't tend to dislike the ones that I do see, but this one had a pretty profound storyline... at least for me anyway.


----------



## Formerly Artie

mserychic said:


> I Want Someone To Eat Cheese With.. really sweet and funny! Sarah Silverman and Amy Sedaris in one movie come on how could it not be great!


lol.. I seriously thought you were asking someone to eat cheese with, until I realized that was the movie.

I've seen Silverman do a few interviews and some stand-up. For a hottie, she's actually pretty good.


----------



## roswell

oops..

I sure hope nobody noticed that incredulous blunder :afr


----------



## mserychic

Fun With Dick and Jane.. just as unfunny as the first time.


----------



## VCL XI

3:10 TO YUMA (the original)

...Quite intense. Pretty low on action though, so I'm sort of curious about the remake now.


----------



## nubly

green berets. halfway through the movie, it just ends. i guess i bought a bad dvd


----------



## nubly

Formerly Artie said:


> I think I may watch the new Superman: Doomsday movie in a little bit. I've always been a fan of the Superman comics, beginning with John Byrne's New Mythos era (not sure how many people remember that). But when it came out in '93 or so, The Death of Superman was like a worldwide phenomenon. I know the movie won't appeal to everyone, but for me it has a certain childhood fascination.


you into marvel?


----------



## Formerly Artie

A part of me wants to get into Marvel, but it would just take up too much of my time atm.

Most of my Marvel knowledge comes from DC/Marvel Crossovers, which I do enjoy.

But no, I just pretty much stick with Superman. Occasionally I'll read other superhero comics, but not too often. It's mainly a time factor thingy.


----------



## sonya99

Mean Creek


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

^ Eerie movie, very good.


----------



## sonya99

Treading Water


----------



## njodis

Thr3e

Didn't like it very much.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Wrong Turn 2

Absolutely terrible!!!


----------



## starblob

Memories of Murder.


----------



## sonya99

It's My Party


----------



## sonya99

Soldier's Girl


----------



## Hoppipolla

Broken English


----------



## njodis

Cube

It was ok, but it really went nowhere. I need to stop watching bad movies.


----------



## mserychic

My Summer Of Love.. very, very strange movie but I think I liked it.


----------



## sonya99

Rise Against: A Tribe 8 Documentary


----------



## nubly

longest day. best war movie ive seen so far. for those of you that love B&W war movies, this is a must


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

This Is England






It was really good, but it's one of those movies I could only see once because it pissed me off...I hope ALL racists burn in hell.


----------



## SusanStorm

ZODIAC

It was a good movie...


----------



## ghostgurl

Star Wars Episode III


----------



## The Enigma

Invisible_girl said:


> ZODIAC
> 
> It was a good movie...


I can't wait for david finchers movie coming out next year. It's called the curious case of benjamin buttom and it looks really cool. Plus, he's teaming with brad pitt again, and the two movies they've made together I consider classics (seven, and fight club). So I'm really amped for this film.


----------



## sonya99

The Incredibly True Adventures of Two Girls in Love


----------



## mserychic

sonya99 said:


> The Incredibly True Adventures of Two Girls in Love


:ditto It's a sweet movie even though it's so awkward it makes me nervous :lol


----------



## sonya99

Mozart and the Whale


----------



## mserychic

What's Cooking?.. well it had me laughing hardcore and it was supposed to be a drama..


----------



## Zarklus

sdf


----------



## starblob

Good Will Hunting - great movie.


----------



## sonya99

The Mudge Boy


----------



## Equisgurl

knocked up- eh.. wasnt that great, do people really cuss so much in real life..? unbelievable..


----------



## SusanStorm

Saw

Actually a pretty good horror movie..Those don't grow on trees..


----------



## Formerly Artie

I saw Saw a few months ago. I thought it was pretty good horror thriller for movies of that type.

Fans of the movie might also enjoy Hostel.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

.


----------



## Altanore

Last movie I watched in the theater would be Ratatouille. Excellent film


----------



## roswell

Chinatown


----------



## WinterDave

Michael Clayton--Not bad, about a 6.5 or 7 out of 10...Good acting but 
cliched story:huge corporations are evil, and are willing to murder people to protect their billion of dollars in assets.....


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

WinterDave said:


> Good acting but
> cliched story:huge corporations are evil, and are willing to murder people to protect their billion of dollars in assets.....


well aren't they?


----------



## nubly

30 days of night. its the type of movie thats good to see just once. im surprised they didnt show violent scences because it has a lot of blood and gore. lame lame ending though








lame


----------



## mserychic

Bitter Films Volume 1.. most things Don Hertzfeldt in one handy dvd.. the genius overwhelms me. Great bonus features too!


----------



## Hoppipolla

Factory Girl

It was gooood.


----------



## sonya99

Enduring Love


----------



## mserychic

Everything Will Be Ok.. I think I love it even more than Rejected.


----------



## Mehitabel

Nightmare Before Christmas in 3D

I'm still wearing the 3D glasses. I almost pooped myself I was so excited.


----------



## Noca

30 days of night, it really sucked. So predictable. A few people in an isolated area being picked off one by one in order from no namers to main characters.


----------



## SomethingSomething

Evil Aliens - 8/10


----------



## Roberto

The Wraith

Night of the Living Dead (1990 remake)


----------



## FairleighCalm

Michael Clayton - boring until the last 30 minutes and then it kicked ***.


----------



## mserychic

Michael Clayton here too.. not one I would of picked to see myself but I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Zarklus

dsf


----------



## SusanStorm

Spider-man 3,

It was ok,not great,but ok...


----------



## embraer

Michael Clayton, it was a good movie.


----------



## LostinReverie

Really? I didn't think it was worth the hype at all. Sure it was filmed well and the acting was good, but the plot was lacking quite a bit. Things that could've been interesting were added but never explained, leaving it to be your basic legal thriller.... and it wasn't even that thrilling. For me, it was a "could've been good".


----------



## RedTulip

Wicked Little Things


----------



## dez

The Messengers


----------



## brimontz

I watched Clerks 2 last night. Okay, but not as good as the first one or Dogma when it comes to Kevin Smith films.

Brian


----------



## Halcyon

30 days of night

lloooooveddddd it, vampires looked badass, the setting of this small town and no daylight for 30 days and vampires on the lose...awesome

I liked the first underworld as well so maybe i'm just a sucker :um for vampire movies


----------



## sonya99

Coming Out Under Fire


----------



## dez

The Messengers


----------



## starblob

The Departed. **** that bullet in the head straight off the elevator. Unpredicatable to say the least.


----------



## The Enigma

The last two movies I've watched were Videodrome, and Night Before Christmas 3d. Loved them both.


----------



## RedTulip

Vacancy


----------



## Vincenzo

Saw 4 - I'm always enthusiastic about brutal torture, but why does every Saw movie outside of the first one have to be so ****ing boring? Cary Elwes should be in all of them.

Eastern Promises - not as bad as History of Violence, but still ****.

Zodiac - meh


----------



## LostinReverie

Dan in Real Life. Best movie I've seen in 17 years.


----------



## Drella

Mr. Brooks. Can no one make a somewhat decent serial killer movie these days? Seriously, Dane Cook? ****. 
The demure death scenes and "action" sequences were unoriginal and forgettable. Not that I was really expecting anything great; it is a Kevin Cosner movie, after all.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

30 Days of Night

It was ok, the previews made it look alot better. It dragged in some places and there were parts that weren't meant to be funny that just made you laugh. For a regular movie it was pretty bad but for a zombie movie i guess it was fair.


----------



## njodis

1408


----------



## roswell

The Darjeeling Limited.


----------



## Drella

Schizoid. 
Klaus Kinski is such a molester. I disapprove of his immoral lifestyle. Wait, no, "disapprove of" isn't the phrase I'm looking for. Oh yeah, "fantasize about." Yes, fantasize. That's what I meant.


----------



## Noca

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## ghostgurl

Across the Universe. It was really good, and a nice tribute to The Beatles.


----------



## mserychic

Better Than Chocolate.. second time watching it and still can't decide whether I like it or not.


----------



## dez

Carrie


----------



## Chrysalii

All The Presidents Men
One of my favorite movies.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Into the wild - I disliked him in the book, but the movie brought his reasoning, upbringing etc. Excruciatingly depressing at the end.


----------



## sonya99

My Summer of Love


----------



## sonya99

Grindhouse


----------



## Zarklus

sdfdf


----------



## roswell

Oldboy.


----------



## Equisgurl

resident evil apocalypse


----------



## Chrysalii

Does _It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown_ count?


----------



## thatwasny

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)

That's what I did for Halloween, I watched a movie.


----------



## Gerard

I just bought Madame Sousatzka.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/madame_sousatzka/

I'll watched it during the weekend. I hope it is a good movie.


----------



## roswell

Dan In Real Life

&

Dracula


----------



## NewDayRising

I just watched The World's Fastest Indian and really liked it.


----------



## Fireflylight

Herbie Fully Loaded.


----------



## dez

The Rage: Carrie 2


----------



## dez

Saw II


----------



## apartment7

*Ong Bak*

After the sluggish first half hour, this film turned into a thing of awe inspiring wonder. I'm not someone who watches that many martial arts films but the fight scenes in this were the most impressive I've ever seen.


----------



## mserychic

The Italian.. really, really good movie!


----------



## MyNameIz

Spiderman 3


----------



## sonya99

Nadie Te Oye

Jesus Camp


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

The Devils Rejects

That movie is badass and I liked it alot more than House of 1000 Corpses. The soundtrack to the movie is especially good.


----------



## roswell

The Good German -
I was impressed at how well it recreated the style of the film noirs of the 40's. I was as riveted as the first time I saw The Third Man! (although I certainly prefer The Third Man over The Good German)

The Great Dictator -
Charlie Chaplin is a genius. I'm surprised he was able to cope with the integration of sound into film so gracefully! I wasn't even aware his films were still popular after the passing of the silent era.


----------



## dez

Saw III


----------



## sonya99

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## Anachiel

I just saw the movie 300. It was the most awesome movie I think I have ever seen in my whole entire life, it really sent shivers down my spine, absolutely fantastic and the actor Gerard Butler who plays the lead -is dynamic!!! The music was also captivating.


----------



## RedTulip

Mr. Brooks


----------



## Fiera

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## su0iruc

Halloween 4


----------



## Inturmal

Death at a Funeral. 
Funnier than I thought it'd be. It's rare for a comedy to actually make me laugh.


----------



## sonya99

The Science of Sleep


----------



## joe81

That would be Sin City, Good **** eh....


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Fiera said:


> The Darjeeling Limited


I really wanna see this, how was it?


----------



## sonya99

Small Town Gay Bar


----------



## Drella

Ms. 45


----------



## dez

Saw IV


----------



## parsimoniously yours

The Darjeeling Limited

but I'll be watching Metropolis (1927) very soon.


----------



## gracefan

Drella: I love your avatar (Gary Oldman is one of my favorite actors!)! I'm assuming you like him, too?

Oh, and the last movie I saw was "Into The Wild"...

And this is my first post on SAS, strangely enough...


----------



## ghostgurl

Billy Elliot. I loved the soundtrack to this movie.


----------



## WineKitty

Zodiac


----------



## sonya99

Love Me if You Dare


----------



## jchildr

The Battle of Shaker Heights


----------



## starblob

What's eating Gilbert Grape? - good stuff.


----------



## WinterDave

I saw this on Starz last night in their free On-Demand section....It was a surprisingly good movie which really captured the feel of the 1970's with its great songs and Philadelphia scenery....And a true story too about how a local bartender ends up playing for his beloved Philadelphia Eagles....

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14240 ... ID=13#tabs


----------



## saysomething

Saw Michael Clayton, very boring, almost fell asleep.


----------



## Anatomica

Cashback , good movie


----------



## FairleighCalm

American Gangster and Dan in Real Life
Both V good.


----------



## Drella

King of New York.


----------



## seattlegrunge

YOUNG GUNS II (awesome soundtrack by Jon Bon Jovi)!!!!

"Lets finish the game".


----------



## Formerly Artie

seattlegrunge said:


> YOUNG GUNS II (awesome soundtrack by Jon Bon Jovi)!!!!


Just gotta comment on that. I saw the movie once when it first came out; I was maybe 14, but the soundtrack to it is one of my favorite soundtracks. I think it's very underrated, but the songs are flawlessly produced and written, all by Bon Jovi himself I think. Always nice to see somebody bring it up.


----------



## Equisgurl

oceans eleven


----------



## Anachiel

I like all the spiderman movies, the Sandman, I felt so sorry for him, all he wanted was to save his dying daughter :cry I never though I'd cry in that one but I couldn't stop, that Sandman really got to me, lol. I saw this movie ages ago but I just watched it again.


----------



## sonya99

No Country for Old Men


----------



## dez

Beowulf


----------



## dez

30 Days of Night


----------



## Eraserhead

Citizen Kane


----------



## sonya99

Mysterious Skin


----------



## Were

2001


----------



## FairleighCalm

Beowulf, YUCK.


----------



## Noca

american gangster


----------



## Drella

Rescue Dawn.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

The last movie i saw was "casino royale".I thought it was quite good..


----------



## pyramidsong

Rent. Cringeworthy, pretentious, self-indulgent crap. I want my two hours back. :lol


----------



## themousethatroared

Lost Horizon


----------



## sonya99

Left Luggage


----------



## ghostgurl

Live Free or Die Hard unrated. Yes!


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

Twelve Angry Men on Turner Classic Movies.
I like old movies, because Hollywood has been putting out crap for years.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Gone Baby Gone. V good.


----------



## Gerard

The Secret


----------



## sonya99

Premonition


----------



## roswell

Rushmore


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## FairleighCalm

Love in a Time of Cholera - Very good.


----------



## NewDayRising

.


----------



## eekmd

The Giant Gila Monster (1959)

And no, it wasn't the MST3K version... unfortunately


----------



## minimized

Just finished watching Blood Diamond.
And before that, 300.


----------



## Drella

The Mist


----------



## mserychic

Beowulf in 3D! Would of bored the hell out of me if it weren't for the 3D.


----------



## sonya99

mserychic said:


> Beowulf in 3D! Would of bored the hell out of me if it weren't for the 3D.


 :agree :lol


----------



## sonya99

Der Tunnel


----------



## Jodiiii

Just saw August Rush over Thanksgiving Break. It was really reallly good....much better than the critics make it out to be. I recommend it!


----------



## FairleighCalm

I really want to see it. The critics don't like heartwarming movies. I do.


----------



## saysomething

The Mist, good movie, got the book too which I will read when I'm being less lazy.


----------



## Jodiiii

FairleighCalm said:


> I really want to see it. The critics don't like heartwarming movies. I do.


Ditto.  And this one, while a bit cheesy, is deliciously heartwarming!


----------



## sonya99

Black Snake Moan
Zodiac


----------



## ANCIENT

karate bear fighter (1977)

old school japanese movie. its really cool.


----------



## dez

The Mist


----------



## seattlegrunge

Young Guns.

"Reap the whirlwind Brady. Reap it."


----------



## roswell

Hotrod

"Coo-coo-cool beans!"


----------



## sonya99

Year of the Dog


----------



## IcedOver

I just got back from "Beowulf" in 3D. I was the only person in the theater. I've had that happen to me around 15 times, that I was the only person in the theater. But I was surprised that happened today since it's a relatively big film in 3D. 

I quite liked the way it told the "story behind the story" of Beowulf from the poem. If the poem were adapted literally it would be a boring, one-sided film. As it was it was fleshed out well and I don't know why people are being so hard on it.

If you go to this film you MUST seek out a 3D location. That's the way the film was intended to be viewed as it is filled with stuff thrown at the screen. Go to REALD.com to find a location near you.


----------



## Drella

Sex and Fury.


----------



## TheStig

Lock, stock, and Two Smoking Barrels.


----------



## apartment7

*Blood Diamond*
Much better than I thought it'd be and bloody brutal. Still can't decide if Leonardo's performance was oscar worthy or utterly unconvincing. Good film though.


----------



## sonya99

Apocalypto


----------



## sonya99

The Piano


----------



## dez

Awake


----------



## ANCIENT

the girl next door (2007). this is a relly good movie. everyone should watch this movie. sad what happens to the girl.

has anyone seen it?


----------



## ANCIENT

when nietzsche wept


----------



## Margaretm08

Brick. I thought it was pretty interesting with the whole film noir thing going on.


----------



## roswell

2046


----------



## joe81

I got through about half of Grandma's Boy and could not finish it, ****, it was that bad....


----------



## sonya99

Before Night Falls


----------



## seattlegrunge

Napoleon Dynamite

"Gross! Freakin Idiot!"


----------



## RedTulip

1408


----------



## roswell

Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## mserychic

Bulworth.. had to watch it for class. If you can get past Beatty rapping there's quite a message.


----------



## roswell

No Country For Old Men


----------



## sonya99

Hooked


----------



## Drella

Hard Candy.


----------



## embers

Venus. This is a good example of how women can fall in love without regards to looks. Even I was starting to develop feelings for this 80-something year old hunk!


----------



## Djinn

Slap Shot, for like the 9000th time.

"They brought their ****ing TOYS with them!"


----------



## HangNail

I watched Reservoir Dogs and Boondock Saints yesterday
both are really good! :boogie


----------



## roswell

August Rush


----------



## ANCIENT

no end in sight (2007). this is a documentary about the war in iraq. really good.


----------



## Drella

justlistening said:


> The Double-D Avenger


 :mushy You're making me want to watch a Chesty Morgan movie now!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

The Thing


----------



## Drella

Antibodies. I think I like André Hennicke.
As more than a friend, I mean. 
When he jumped through that glass window completely naked, it was like butterflies were fluttering in my stomach as if in a majestic field.


----------



## ANCIENT

HangNail said:


> I watched Reservoir Dogs :boogie


love that movie.

"i don't believe in tipping"


----------



## FairleighCalm

roswell said:


> August Rush


Yes! Liked it very much. Keri Russell is an accessible goddess.


----------



## Chrysalii

MASH


----------



## sonya99

The Piano Teacher

:shock


----------



## Drella

haha I love that movie.


----------



## RedTulip

Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## sonya99

Angels and Insects
Match Point


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Stranger Than Fiction - Really good movie!


----------



## Sierra83

The Golden Compass -- pretty good fantasy story


----------



## roswell

The Professional

then

Sicko


----------



## Cheesecake

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## roswell

I'm Not There


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Bourne Ultimatum - Good movie.


----------



## sonya99

The Fluffer


----------



## brygb217

Enchanted. 
ADORABLE.


----------



## jchildr

I Am Legend


----------



## roswell

Help!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

roswell said:


> Help!


ditto


----------



## roswell

Nói


----------



## njodis

Saw 4

Worst in the series yet


----------



## eagleheart

One Hour Photo


----------



## Drella

A Night to Dismember.

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Samantha Fox :mushy


----------



## Djinn

Two this weekend: Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix and Shrek 2.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Balls of Fury - Okay funny movie.


----------



## ghostgurl

Pinocchio


----------



## Drella

I am Legend

It was horrible. What a horrible movie. 
From pretty much the beginning, I wanted Will Smith and his little dog to brutally die so that I could get the hell out of the theater.


----------



## ericj

No Country for Old Men


----------



## seattlegrunge

Leap of Faith

"Yakety Yak, God's talking back!"


----------



## eyeguess

Fight Club

...for the millionth time, but I couldn't help myself they were showing it on HBO and I had nothing better to do


----------



## FairleighCalm

Drella said:


> I am Legend
> 
> It was horrible. What a horrible movie.
> From pretty much the beginning, I wanted Will Smith and his little dog to brutally die so that I could get the hell out of the theater.


OH PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE! How predictable you would come down on the side of the zombies, lol. Please name one "hopeful" movie you have watched and liked...I'm waiting, opcorn

*This is probably not the time to mention I just got back from ENCHANTED and love it, haha. Im such a girl.


----------



## Decade

eyeguess said:


> Fight Club
> 
> ...for the millionth time, but I couldn't help myself they were showing it on HBO and I had nothing better to do


I never pass up a chance for Fight Club. I am *so *obsessed with Edward Norton.

I watched Tekkonkinkreet (I think that's what it is) this morning. The animation was so beautiful.


----------



## seattlegrunge

The Ant Bully (partially)


----------



## roswell

I Am Legend


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

The Fifth Element - Pretty good movie, funny.


----------



## eagleheart

FairleighCalm said:


> *This is probably not the time to mention I just got back from ENCHANTED and love it, haha.


Oh GOOD, I'm not alone.

Well. My mom loved it too. But yeah.

ops


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Atonement - ****


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Eraserhead

-I Am Legend-
Smith's performance was quite good, but the movie was flawed in many ways.


----------



## SexySadie

Love Actually


----------



## mserychic

Home Alone :lol


----------



## dez

I Am Legend


----------



## Chrysalii

Casino Royale


----------



## mserychic

Wizard of Oz!


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

National Treasure sequel. Excellent!


----------



## Djinn

Nothing else to do but watch movies when it's cold outside so in the last two days I've seen:
Shrek 3
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
The Bourne Identity


----------



## mserychic

Starship Troopers! Was on tv so all the really gory bits were cut :mum


----------



## workinprogress87

Ratatouille


----------



## mserychic

Shrek! I've only seen it about 15 times now


----------



## FairleighCalm

SexySadie said:


> Love Actually


I love this movie too. Saw it today.


----------



## WinterDave

Blade Runner
Gone Baby Gone
The Great Debaters


----------



## eekmd

The last man on earth (1964)


----------



## mserychic

A Christmas Story!!! Best marathon ever!


----------



## mserychic

Goldfish Memory. Sucked!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Gone Baby Gone
Guns for San Sabastian - V good
Christmas Eve
Holiday Affair
Bachelor Mother
*I'm enjoying my time off!!


----------



## Decade

Stardust 
At first I was disapointed at how different it was from the book, but it was actually pretty good.

A Christmas Story
I haven't seen it since I was a kid, really made me see how much I grew up since I believed in Santa, lol.


----------



## roswell

*Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story* - *sigh* My mom insisted we go see this together. If you've seen the movie, I don't have to tell you about the awkwardness that resulted.

*Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street* - I love Tim Burton. I love Johnny Depp. I love Helena Bonham Carter. And uhh, oh yeah....... and I love this movie! Quite awesome indeed!


----------



## Tasha

my friend took me the the movies and we ended up seeing "P.S I love you" cause there was nothing else to see.


----------



## mserychic

Round Trip.. terribly depressed as all lesbian flicks are required to be but it was still pretty good.


----------



## RedTulip

Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## Jumper1989

Die Hard


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Office Space


----------



## roswell

Juno


----------



## Jumper1989

Hellboy


----------



## Whimsy

Pan's Labrynith
Proof


----------



## Slothrop

Stalker
Seventh Seal
The Sting


----------



## mserychic

Clara's Summer.. had cute moments but it was really annoying. Teenagers are annoying.


----------



## altrdperception

I'm a movie buff and had nothing better to do...err didn't want to do anything better...so i watched a few movies. Those being: 1. Crank ( An adrenaline adventure, woo..hilarious too, in some parts) 2. Good Luck Chuck ( Actually pretty damn hilarious. Dane cook wasn't his usual ******* frat humored self and a lot of it seemed to be improv/candid. 3. Wristcutters, a love story (really good, highly recommend it...it's about people committing suicide and going to another realm, kind of like pergatory. Two people find love) *Hugs her high speed for streaming capabilities*


----------



## seattlegrunge

Happy Feet

"Kiss my frozen tushy!"


----------



## Djinn

I just saw Reign Over Me last night. Holy crap was that good.


----------



## FillyPhile

_High Anxiety_ (ironic, ain't it!) My wife gave me a collection of Mel Brooks movies for Christmas.


----------



## FreeSoul

Pirates of the Carribean III...

Now I know why the movie sucked.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

Snatch - Good movie.


----------



## seattlegrunge

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York

"Don't you know a kid always wins against two idiots"


----------



## mserychic

The Naked Gun.. I forgot OJ Simpson was in that :lol


----------



## Decade

The Witches of Eastwick

And right now I am watching the end of The Last Castle.


----------



## Cerberus

Borat

It was still funny, even though it was my third time watching it. Hilarious movie.


----------



## dez

1408


----------



## mserychic

Futurama: Benders Big Score!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Juno...


Great movie!!!! Way better than I thought it would be. It great to see it with a full theatre as well.


----------



## workinprogress87

Stardust.

I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## apartment7

*The Bourne Ultimatum*. Best of the bunch in terms of action I think.

Can't make up my mind which Bourne film I like best overall - I love the Bourne Trilogy.


----------



## apartment7

Djinn said:


> I just saw Reign Over Me last night. Holy crap was that good.


I saw that one a week or so back. Great film and made me want to get back into "Shadow Of The Collosus" (which I've foolishly lent to a friend).


----------



## SexySadie

Franklin said:


> Stardust.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised.


Same here.


----------



## mserychic

Drop Dead Gorgeous
Superstar
Zoolander

Gotta love Comedy Central!


----------



## Decade

Stay
Zoolander


----------



## seattlegrunge

Arachnophobia 

So many spiders!


----------



## ericj

American Gangster


----------



## FairleighCalm

Margot at the Wedding 
Very good. Nicole Kidman is dead on as a severe borderline personality Mother/sister/wife. It was excruciatingly funny and sad, which is appropriate.


----------



## nubly

havent seen them yet but i bought kelly's heroes and dirty dozen for $5 each which i'll be watching soon as i get a chance. hope they are good


----------



## holtby43

Bang Bang You're Dead

Great film, made me feel a bit low afterwards though.


----------



## Decade

The Heartbreak Kid

I love Ben Stiller.


The movie wasn't so good though.


----------



## Violette

Donnie Darko
NYE on my own. Cool movie.


----------



## holtby43

Decade said:


> The Heartbreak Kid
> 
> I love Ben Stiller.
> 
> The movie wasn't so good though.


I watched that the other day too. Ben Stiller looks weird with greyish hair!


----------



## dez

The Reaping


----------



## Noca

Charlie Wilson's War

I really liked the movie. 3 1/2 stars out of 4


----------



## Mehitabel

Sweeney Todd
For the second time... It's GREAT!


----------



## WineKitty

SherryBaby.......

Maggie Gyllanhaal rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

Oceans 13.
Was alright..


----------



## holtby43

I watched Mr.Woodcock earlier, it was quite funny.


----------



## RedTulip

North & South 

It was the BBC miniseries. It was very good.


----------



## starblob

Hairspray (1988).


----------



## Drella

The Tale of Sweeney Todd. Ben Kingsley is either purposely or accidentally funny in every role he portrays. I guess that's partially why I love him.


----------



## trewlaneyy

Children of Men


----------



## Noca

The Bridge

One of the saddest movies ever...


----------



## jchildr

Noca said:


> The Bridge
> 
> One of the saddest movies ever...


I loved that movie. It was very intense.


----------



## mserychic

Benzina.. or Gasoline in English. Very artsy and insane but I kind of liked it.


----------



## Decade

Balls of Fury
The Simpsons movie


----------



## seattlegrunge

Night at the Museum

"Revolve! Revolve!"


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

Well, I don't guess that there are too many classic movie fans on here. 
I saw White Heat with James Cagney on TCM.


----------



## holtby43

Good Luck Chuck

Not that good but alright I suppose.


----------



## roswell

*The Holy Mountain* - The most insane movie I have ever seen in my entire life. But very very good.

edit - seriously. :shock


----------



## Vincenzo

Black Snake Moan


----------



## Drella

Funny Games.
It fell drastically below my expectations.


----------



## Soul666

*No Country For Old Men...*


----------



## jchildr

The Last Picture Show


----------



## turbomatt

28 weeks later, was pretty gruesome and not nearly as good as the first one.


----------



## holtby43

Shrek 3 which was alright.


----------



## cl93088

No country for old me. I am going to see atonement today.


----------



## Anatomica

King of California, good movie.


----------



## Soul666

Atonement...

What...When...Before...After...Sucked...


----------



## mserychic

The Orphanage.. great movie!


----------



## dez

One Missed Call


----------



## seattlegrunge

Fell asleep during Stranger than Fiction (2006)


----------



## Addi

Saw 4


----------



## irishgirl

The heartbreak kid


----------



## roswell

Casshern


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel

In theatres: Juno.
At home: The JFK Conspiracy (documentary).


----------



## Drella

Simon Says.
hahahaha, I love Crispin Glover. It's ridiculous how much. He could violate me any day.


----------



## Anachiel

"Constantine"

And I had awful gothic dreams after it!! :afr


----------



## holtby43

The Usual Suspects again, love it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

There Will Be Blood


----------



## Decade

Sunshine
3:10 to Yuma

I loved them both.


----------



## Vincenzo

EagerMinnow84 said:


> There Will Be Blood


How was it?


----------



## holtby43

Saw IV - what a load of ****.


----------



## AussiePea

"No country for old men" - Brilliant
"hot fuzz" - see above


----------



## FreeSoul

Kung Pow


----------



## ANCIENT

saw 4. stoped watching it after 30 min. sucked really bad.


what happened to you saw?


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Vincenzo said:


> EagerMinnow84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There Will Be Blood
> 
> 
> 
> How was it?
Click to expand...

It was a little slow in parts (most notably the first 15 minutes or so) but I thought it was very good. I thought the characters had a lot of depth and Daniel Day Lewis was amazing.

The music was amazing as well...Jonny Greenwood from Radiohead did the music.

I just watched Blood Simple. Holy crap that movie was great.


----------



## Drella

Death Race 2000.

Stallone was gorgeous back in the day... but David Carridine? Not so much... or remotely, really. I have to watch Stallone's porn one day. What I love most about movies from the '70s that are based in the "future" is that they go great lengths to show how miraculously science has evolved, yet no one had the cognizance to stop it with the ascots and Elton John glasses.


----------



## mserychic

Rent.. I've always hated musicals just on principle but thought that wasn't fair because I've never seen one. Well now I officially hate musicals :lol


----------



## holtby43

Fight Club which seemed alot better watching it for the second time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shoot em up. 
lol, i loved it. 
Clive Owen makes a good badass.

3:10 to yuma.
was a good movie. not an unforgiven, but close.

Alien vs Predator: Requiem
it would have been better if the cam had been of good quality...


----------



## Mehitabel

The Manson Family

Though I kinda slept through half of it. It's okay, I've seen it a bunch.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## EagerMinnow84

mserychic said:


> Rent.. I've always hated musicals just on principle but thought that wasn't fair because I've never seen one. Well now I officially hate musicals :lol


Don't judge all musicals by Rent. I love musicals and I hated Rent.


----------



## Cerberus

3:10 to Yuma

Very good movie

28 Weeks Later

A very entertaining movie. I really like the zombies from this movie and the prior one more than the usual slow walking kind. *spoilers* However, the near-invincible zombie dad -- compared to the other zombies -- detracted from the movie a little bit. Otherwise, it was a good movie that satisfied my blood lust. *spoilers*


----------



## mserychic

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Don't judge all musicals by Rent. I love musicals and I hated Rent.


It has nothing to do with the story I just can't can't believe in a reality where people burst into group song and dance :lol


----------



## EagerMinnow84

mserychic said:


> EagerMinnow84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge all musicals by Rent. I love musicals and I hated Rent.
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the story I just can't can't believe in a reality where people burst into group song and dance :lol
Click to expand...

haha fair enough! Sometimes I wish people would burst into song a dance in unison :b


----------



## Drella

Rambo: First Blood. _LOL_ at David Caruso in this movie.


----------



## Noca

The Guardian

Very good movie from start to finish, with well written script and storyline.


----------



## nightmahr

28 Weeks Later disappointed me greatly. It didn't have any of the stuff I liked about the original, except for music and the overall theme.

I most recently watched Donnie Darko because so many people seem to like it. I didn't like it at all and I wanted to stop watching it but forced myself to anyway. It's so average.


----------



## mserychic

The Gods Must Be Crazy.. I was expecting more from how many people have raved about it to me :stu


----------



## ANCIENT

mserychic said:


> The Gods Must Be Crazy.. I was expecting more from how many people have raved about it to me :stu


i've seen this movie. i didn't really get it, and it wasn't really that good.


----------



## ericj

How could anyone not enjoy that movie? It is definitely an era piece in many ways, but the story is great and quite funny.

#2 wasn't as good as the first.



MASH


----------



## EagerMinnow84

ancient master said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gods Must Be Crazy.. I was expecting more from how many people have raved about it to me :stu
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen this movie. i didn't really get it, and it wasn't really that good.
Click to expand...

I agree. It didn't even seem like a real movie. It just wasn't good at all.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Bucket List - Enjoyed it.


----------



## Mc Borg

Fire In The Sky


----------



## holtby43

He Was A Quiet Man.

Good film, found it hard to watch in places. Elisha Cuthbert is hot.


----------



## roswell

Eagle vs. Shark

Star Wars

The Brothers Solomon


----------



## SomethingSomething

The Manson Family.


----------



## refined_rascal

The illusionist. absolute pants!


----------



## Mehitabel

27 Dresses, because it was my friend's birthday, and she wanted to see it. I almost shot myself it was so bad.

Juno, the day before (To make up for having to see the horrible one), and it was awesome.


----------



## roswell

The U.S. vs. John Lennon

The Orphanage (El Orfanato) - Good God this movie was scary and amazing!


----------



## Toedoe

We are Marshall


----------



## mserychic

Juno.. was pretty cute and funny. I wouldn't rave about it though like everyone else seems to be!


----------



## Drella

My Left Foot
and Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia. My brother had never watched it before, so comedy transpired.


----------



## Mc Borg

Superbad, I didn't care for it, highly overrated.


----------



## pabs

bladerunner on blueray, looks stunning in hi-def


----------



## Djinn

Heh, I also just rewatched Blade Runner. No fancy HD, just wanted to see the movie again to compare it to the book that I read this summer.


----------



## pabs

Djinn said:


> Heh, I also just rewatched Blade Runner. No fancy HD, just wanted to see the movie again to compare it to the book that I read this summer.


was it Do Andoids Dream.... ?


----------



## roswell

There Will Be Blood - I am blown away........


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## EagerMinnow84

roswell said:


> There Will Be Blood - I am blown away........


In a good way? 

I loved the film as well. It was amazing storytelling. You can see the arc of Daniel Plainview's life, from humble beginnings to what he became at the end. Truly superb.

Of the 5 Best Picture nominees I think my list would go

There Will Be Blood > Juno > Atonement > No Country for Old Men (didnt see Michael Clayton)


----------



## ANCIENT

the new rambo movie. i thought it was kinda short. it had a lot of action and i liked the ending. i had a problem with the story though.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## Anatomica

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street, it was great!


----------



## turbomatt

Miller's Crossing, makes me wanna get a hat.


----------



## Toedoe

A Good Year


----------



## Chrysalii

"Quantum of Solace"
I'm a time traveler :duck 
uhh....my last movie was....The Longest Yard (the one with Adam Sandler)


----------



## apartment7

'Tell No One' 
Brilliant French thriller based on Harlan Coben's book. The plot gets very involved but eventually all is tied up in a near Scooby Doo like ending. Great film though, good example of a film with style and content. Also includes a prolonged chase on foot that would've made Jason Bourne proud.


----------



## Mc Borg

I watched "The Hawk Is Dying" like 2 days ago.


----------



## nightmahr

From Dusk Till Dawn

My brother made me watch it. I'm glad he did, cause it was amazing.


----------



## roswell

Futurama: Bender's Big Score


----------



## Drella

"He Was a Quiet Man." **** _you_. One would think that the tagline of "a cross between Brazil, Fight Club, and Amelie" would have deterred me from viewing this utter ****fest, but oh no.
You'd also think the fact that it stars Christian Slater (who hasn't been in anything remotely redeemable since "True Romance") would have clued me in on the excremental load that was being dropped in a coiled up pile right before me. Instead, I am a dumbass and thought, "Hey, this sounds pretty good."


----------



## ANCIENT

i'm working on "D-Day". it's an asian horror film. need 30 min to finish it. it's ok.


----------



## mserychic

Joshua.. furthers my theory that all little kids are evil!


----------



## Drella

Serial Mom.


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## roswell

*Mad Max* - Max wasn't as mad as I thought he would be. 'Twas a bit anti-climactic.


----------



## dez

Untraceable


----------



## Toedoe

Munich...again. I like Eric Bana. A great actor.


----------



## dez

-


----------



## bezoomny

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari

No, really. It's actually really great, I wasn't expecting a plot or anything, but it's really just bizarre and wonderful. And has a definate plot too. The sets are to die for.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

roswell said:


> *Mad Max* - Max wasn't as mad as I thought he would be.


Best one sentence review ever? 



> The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
> 
> No, really. It's actually really great, I wasn't expecting a plot or anything, but it's really just bizarre and wonderful. And has a definate plot too. The sets are to die for.


I saw that recently as well.


----------



## Drella

Cannibal Holocaust.

r.i.p. turtle. They should have killed everyone in that jungle, all of them, and just spared the turtle.


----------



## parsimoniously yours

2 days ago I rented:
Jacob's Ladder
KIDS
Children of Men (last one I watched)

Tonight (haven't yet seen):
True Romance
Pure
Punch Drunk Love


----------



## roswell

*Smiley Face* - Hey! This movie really rocked! It delivered way more than I expected, also well shot indeed!


----------



## starblob

Wingclipped said:


> Natural Born Killers. I'm normally extremely lenient on movies, but this is the second time I've had to watch it (long story), and there's not many movies I hate worse. Not only can I not stand the movie itself, but I find both of the main actors extremely annoying. Ugh, still trying to get those scenes outta my head. :no


Robert Downey jr's accent made me shut that **** off - OH! for the love of the deity of your choice or not!!! :wtf :troll

I saw Diary of a mad black women a few days ago. I don't know, the title of the movie led me to believe that i would be enjoying a couple of hours with a demented women who would perhaps do unsightly things to others and then write about it in her diary. But alas, i was subjected to a sickly sweet piece of crap.


----------



## Drella

Cobra.

Pepsi must have really endorsed this movie.


----------



## roswell

Read My Lips


----------



## nightmahr

Started Hostel... stupid stupid movie


----------



## batman can

Rambo


----------



## bling

'I am legend' staring Will Smith


----------



## Drella

The new Rambo.


----------



## Vincenzo

starblob said:


> Wingclipped said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Born Killers. I'm normally extremely lenient on movies, but this is the second time I've had to watch it (long story), and there's not many movies I hate worse. Not only can I not stand the movie itself, but I find both of the main actors extremely annoying. Ugh, still trying to get those scenes outta my head. :no
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Downey jr's accent made me shut that **** off - OH! for the love of the deity of your choice or not!!! :wtf :troll
Click to expand...

Robert Downey Jr was the only good thing about that film. He was hilarious in it.


----------



## roswell

The Beat That My Heart Skipped - awesomely awesome and great


----------



## nenad

I am Legend


----------



## roswell

*Amélie* - I'm depressed that it's over. Back to my life now.. :sigh


----------



## Drella

AMC is playing a Death Wish I-V marathon. My Sunday has been planned out for me.


----------



## Cheesecake

300. It was good, I was expecting it to be better, but still good.


----------



## NewDayRising

I watched Punch-Drunk Love about a week ago.


----------



## holtby43

I just watched Gone Baby Gone. It was really good, I need to watch it again soon.


----------



## roswell

The Jerk

:lol


----------



## Halcyon

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/





 - TRAILER

i liked it


----------



## HangNail

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
Prolly my favorite-est movie. I love at the end when Aragon and all the people bow down to the hobbits...and they're like "wtf?" :um


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Nomi Song
Away From Her


----------



## Violette

Vanilla Sky with Tom Cruise and Penelope Cruise, missed the ending though. Anyone know what happens in the end?


----------



## Drella

Batman, the original with Adam West.
and Rambo 4 again.


----------



## Blueispretty

27 dresses


----------



## RedTulip

The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Drella

The Party at Kitty and Stud's (The Italian Stallion).

"I'll be velvet mouthed on your shank of love." I'll have to remember that one. Cringeworthy. Not even worth seeing for Stallone's nudity. Nothing is worth sitting through.. _that_. Pretty nice music score, though.


----------



## eyeguess

Cloverfield

I honestly thought they did a good job with it


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## Dudleyville

I just saw Elite Squad last night, which is a violent Brazilian movie about these very well trained military style officers who go to war with a drug gang from the slums of Rio De Janeiro. If you like violent movies than you will definitely like this.


----------



## Drella

The Departed.


----------



## roswell

*The Savages* - Great movie. As always, Phillip Seymour Hoffman is "the man"!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

Master and Commander.Was cool, inspirational..


----------



## nenad

No country for old men. The best movie i have ever seen in an art-house cinema.


----------



## Tristram

Princess Mononoke. Total masterpiece, and I'm not even that much that into anime.


----------



## ericj

The Postman


----------



## smalltowngirl

Juno


----------



## turbomatt

Finally got to see No Country For Old Men. Amazing film.


----------



## Roberto

The wicker man, the original one ; - ; wow


----------



## holtby43

I watched the Family Guy movie last night which wasn't as funny as I'd hoped but still good.


----------



## Polar

Mystic River. Watched it for the second time. Excellent movie.


----------



## turbomatt

3:10 to Yuma, not that bad but not that good either.


----------



## Justin_Case

Jumper. Was meh.


----------



## Roberto

damn, i already forgot the name of it. =ll


----------



## mismac

In Bruges. It was excellent.


----------



## mooncake

American History X. Good film.


----------



## TheGecko

mooncake said:


> American History X. Good film. :thanks


It is brutal but excellent.

I last watched Leon, which is also a good film IMO.


----------



## ghostgurl

The Spiderwick Chronicles. It was wonderful.


----------



## Drella

Vanishing Point.


----------



## Polar

I watched 'Akeelah and the Bee' recently. A very 'feel-good' movie without being too cheesy. I liked it.


----------



## Drella

Nighthawks.

So bad in an 80s sort of way. Billy Dee Williams should make a come back or something.


----------



## Mc Borg

Child's Play...


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## BluOrchid

I am David


----------



## kevinffcp

Lust, Caution


----------



## roswell

Todo Sobre Mi Madre


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## FairleighCalm

Persepolis - Highly Recommend

Can't wait to see In Bruges. I missed Pillow Man when it was here.


----------



## smalltowngirl

Martian Child 

Loved it!!


----------



## odd_boi_out

Kissing Jessica Stein. It was kind of funny but not really that good.


----------



## sean88

I can't even remember... I think I was really baked and we watched What Women Want like a few weeks ago? I think... lol


----------



## Cheesecake

Rush Hour 3. I liked it.


----------



## RedTulip

Saw 4


----------



## Drella

The first 20 minutes of "We Own The Night." Cringeworthy. Just an all around terrible movie.


----------



## Eraserhead

*No Country for Old Men*

Kind of upsetting...


----------



## shy violet

37.2 le matin (or Betty Blue, as it is known in the U.S.) It was freaking awesome.



bezoomny said:


> The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
> 
> No, really. It's actually really great, I wasn't expecting a plot or anything, but it's really just bizarre and wonderful. And has a definate plot too. The sets are to die for.


i looooove that movie. it's fabulous.


----------



## roswell

This Is England


----------



## seattlegrunge

Ben10: Race Against Time


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## TorLin

dragonheart


----------



## dez

Whisper


----------



## Anatomica

Dan in Real Life , great movie.


----------



## Mc Borg

Training Day


----------



## Vincenzo

mother****ing RAMBO, twice last night

I had a ****-eating grin on my face from beginning to end, every single death was satisfying as hell, even the background and civilian deaths were explosions of gore that warranted enthusiastic applause. Both times, the other miserable ****ers in the cinema didn't seem to be enjoying it as much as us, particularly on the drunken second viewing. How can someone with warm blood contain their joy when Stallone slowly rises in the background to get some killing done? What _wasn't_ hilarious about him appearing out of nowhere and disemboweling that guy at the end?

The two-star reviews it's getting over here are also a joke. He shoots an arrow right through a man's FACE! Hundreds of people are literally transformed into clouds of blood and viscera using high caliber ammunition in a ten-minute orgy of slaughter! He rips out a man's throat with his BARE ****ING HANDS! And still, uniformly terrible reviews. That arguably the most enjoyable motion picture EVER RELEASED is being treated this way by the critics and public is a disgrace.

Anyway, I can't wait to see it again. Just thinking about doing so causes me to make that noise Peter made in Family Guy when he thought of the idea to frame Luke Perry as gay.


----------



## Drella

haha I've seen it three times, man. It's basically an instant classic and will go down in history.... A wax figure of Stallone will be erected next to Orson Welles in a prestigious film museum for creating a total epic masterpiece. People don't know what they're talking about. Critics are too busy praising **** like _Juno_. The new Rambo made me, like reexamine the entire Stallone catelog. I watched ****ing _Rhinestone_ the other night..... _Rhinestone_.


----------



## TorLin

Excalibur


----------



## roswell

Undercover Brother


----------



## mserychic

T2.. it's just an awesome movie!


----------



## SJG102185

"No country for old men" was really good


----------



## roswell

*Life Is Beautiful (La Vita è Bella)* - for the second time. Roberto Benigni is amazing. I'd forgotten that he not only stars in this movie but that he wrote and directed it also. This is definitely one of my favorite films of all time.


----------



## Violette

The Jane Austen Book Club


----------



## mserychic

Dumb and Dumber.. I love this movie :lol


----------



## BluOrchid

Monster... that ***** ***** Selby!!!! :cry :mum :cry


----------



## Halcyon

Darjeeling Limited










loved it, it might be weird for most people...has a very napoleon dynamite feel to it, no real on spot jokes....jokes come from awkwardness and interactions of people...music is awesome

Same director/writer as Rushmore, The Royal Tenenbaums etc


----------



## TorLin

Children of Men


----------



## TheGecko

Cloverfield. It was very entertaining


----------



## FairleighCalm

"No country for old men" was really good -LIAR!!!

IN BRUGE...sucked.


----------



## pyramidsong

Babel. Was good, but don't watch it if you're depressed and/or in a misanthropic frame of mind. Not a happy film.

I also watched The Station Agent- what a gorgeous film! I didn't want it to end. It was sweet without being Hollywood-sappy. Also, I thought the main character had a bit of SA, might be of interest to some of you.


----------



## Noca

Jumper


----------



## BluOrchid

Smokin Aces... :mushy


----------



## roswell

Margot at the Wedding

And I just finished watching the Band of Brothers series for the second time. Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## TorLin

'Walking Tall' on the television


----------



## WinterDave

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0462482/plotsummary
About a 6 out of 10.....

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0892899/plotsummary
About a 5 out of 10....


----------



## uskidsknow

There Will Be Blood


----------



## TorLin

brothers grim on the tv tube


----------



## roswell

You Kill Me


----------



## Mc Borg

The Invisible....it made me cry :cry


----------



## eyeguess

The Score

I liked it simply because it had Ed Norton but the movie throughout was way too predictable, even for me


----------



## Equisgurl

because I said so.... oh dear lord, that one was horrid movie.


----------



## Drella

Amateur Porn Star Killer. The title intrigued me, but it was the worst movie I've seen in a really long time. It was even worse than "300" -a miraculous feat I didn't think could be accomplished.


uskidsknow said:


> There Will Be Blood


Should have won the "Best Picture" Oscar.


----------



## roswell

^ Agreed.


----------



## nothing to fear

juno


----------



## Mc Borg

Curse of the Golden Flower


----------



## nubly

i bought four john wayne B&W war movies for $13.25 total yesterday :banana will be watching them tomorrow


----------



## Chrysalii

12 Angry Men
I'm watching it now...great movie, one of my favorites.


----------



## Cerberus

The Darjeeling Limited 

It was funny in a few parts. I can understand why owen wilson wasn't too happy about it.


----------



## nenad

The Mist. Standard Steven King movie.


----------



## SJG102185

"The Darjeeling Limited" it was OK


----------



## Anatomica

Rec , very scary spanish movie, I recommend it!


----------



## Ally

"Juno"...it was alright.


----------



## batman can

Old School...TV version so it was watered down.


----------



## Cheesecake

Borat. It was the first time I saw it and it was hilarious.


----------



## shy violet

fiiiiiiinally got around to watching amélie...loved it!


----------



## FairleighCalm

THERE WILL BE BLOOD 
sub-titled...there will be another good Daniel Day Lewis movie but this isn't it. El stinko.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## roswell

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## TorLin

The Beastmaster (1982)


----------



## Jessie203

The Kingdom
It was amazing!


----------



## HangNail

"Spider"
found it in a $2 bin where I work....it's about schizophrenia. it's really serious and dramatic...and very painful to watch :um 
but really good overall


----------



## Vincenzo

FairleighCalm said:


> THERE WILL BE BLOOD
> sub-titled...there will be another good Daniel Day Lewis movie but this isn't it. El stinko.


I like how you are arguably the worst individual on the planet.


----------



## kevinffcp

Garden State


----------



## TorLin

latin dragon
(last night, after Terminator: The Sarah Conner Chronicles)


----------



## FairleighCalm

Vincenzo said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> THERE WILL BE BLOOD
> sub-titled...there will be another good Daniel Day Lewis movie but this isn't it. El stinko.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you are arguably the worst individual on the planet.
Click to expand...

I like how you are unarguably the worst person on the planet.


----------



## Vincenzo

Good comeback. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Drella

30 Days of Night. The mere thought of finishing this movie made me want to end my own life or somehow invent a time machine, go back to 1985, and abort myself with a coat hanger.


----------



## roswell

La Chevre

Michael Clayton

Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## Mc Borg

Labyrinth


----------



## TorLin

"The Game Plan"
with the rock


----------



## Andre

Vincenzo is a movie snob. I get the impression he forms his opinions about movies based on others' opinions about movies. Like Drella's.


----------



## Vincenzo

For the record, I've been talking about There Will Be Blood for like a year, I just saw it after everyone else because I was hesitant to go to the cinema by myself because I am a pathetic child. I'm pretty sure I've made fun of Drella in the past for liking Amelie and stupid Italian gore movies, and I'm not a snob towards anyone but FairleighCalm, whom I've replied to with pretend hostility several times on here when he's flaunted his appalling taste.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Vincenzo said:


> Good comeback. What didn't you like about it?


I really liked it up until he started killing everyone, his "brother". I thought that (about an hour left in the flick) it became very predictable and boring. But it had great po' up until then. I thought it would have been much more interesting to see story lines come to some conclusion. Apparently unless DDL gets to "lose it" in his movies, he just doesn't see the point. JMO.

Did anyone but me see Persepolis?


----------



## Vincenzo

I heard good things about it but never got round to it, I think I've missed the opportunity to see it at the cinema so I'll have to wait a while.

edit: no I haven't, it comes out in April.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Rufus said:


> Vincenzo is a movie snob. I get the impression he forms his opinions about movies based on others' opinions about movies. Like Drella's.


OOH! DI-RECT hit! haha

I saw FLESH EATERS, possibly the best "bad" movie I've ever seen. I've also been watching a lot of movies with AVA GARDNER in them. That chic was wild and talented. Reminds me of Angelina Jolie without the burden of social conscience, and much more acting ability.

I also saw TAKE A GIANT LEAP. A sixties flick trying to show how difficult it was for mid-class black people to exist in mid-class white america. It was odd.


----------



## Drella

Vincenzo said:


> I'm pretty sure I've made fun of Drella in the past for liking Amelie


Which would probably be an "Ohhh snap" moment if I liked Amelie.

The Panic in Needle Park


----------



## Vincenzo

Consulting my notes, I'm sure you did at one point, but I'll take your word for it to ensure you don't force any more tattoos on me or make me upload another video of myself performing _I've Got it Bad (And That Ain't Good)_ in full drag to remind me of my subordinate status.


----------



## roswell

CUBE


----------



## FairleighCalm

Night of the Iguana


----------



## Andre

Amelie was okay. Just kind of dumb and annoying. I don't remember how.

Vincenzo -- he's alright!

The last movie I watched was the Cable Guy and before that "Old Country for No Men" as the fuddy duddies at my local theater say. Old Country was excellent as expected. I notice people in Coen Bros. films are stereotypes of their region, like in Fargo as well as Old Country.

I wonder how anyone can live in West Texas scrubland. I guess with the help of alcohol and cheap mexican weed.


----------



## FairleighCalm

No Country was terrible!!! Com 'on. You suck. Don't be scard to TELL THE TRUTH! Why would the guy suddenly go back and give the guy water when he so callously left him there. AND he had 500G under the trailer? The whole movie made no sense. FARGO made sense. The coen bros are becoming like the pulp fiction guy, recipe-like movie makers. YUCK!


----------



## BluOrchid

There will be blood


----------



## SJG102185

Mr. Beans vacation


----------



## starblob

The Rocky Horror Picture Show. Oh Tim Curry.


----------



## WinterDave

Jumper....About a 5 out of 10....
I did not particularly care for "No Country for Old Men" either...Though Javier Bardem was superb, and one of the best villains I have ever seen in a film...The movie is worth watching just for his performance...The rest of the film is rather weak and meandering though...


----------



## Drella

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang.

Robert Downey Jr. and Val Kilmer should have had at least a few full on sex scenes. I kept waiting for Val to lose it and jump his bones. 
I can't wait to see Downey as a black man in his new movie, even if it does star Ben Stiller. I will have to get past that just to watch the Downey scenes that will be leaked to Youtube.


----------



## bezoomny

The History Boys

It was really awful. Really awful.


----------



## roswell

10,000 B.C.

Volver

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## EagerMinnow84

BluOrchid said:


> There will be blood


Should have won best picture.



roswell said:


> Darjeeling Limited


What did you think of it? I thought it was great...second favorite Wes Anderson film.

(in case you were wondering...

1. Rushmore
2. The Darjeeling Limited
3. Bottle Rocket
4. The Royal Tenenbaums
5. The Life Aquatic

hopefully you were wondering, hehe)


----------



## Drella

Dangerous Game.


----------



## ANCIENT

romeo + juliet (1996)

this is one of my fav. movies of all time! the gas station scene is the best!

[youtube:mh5p7pae]-dfcx6BBmMA[/youtube:mh5p7pae]

"DO YOU BITE YOUR THUMB AT US, SIR?!!!"


----------



## Bad Religion

Hellraiser


----------



## ardrum

God Grew Tired of Us

Fantastic film. It really captures the sense of isolation and feeling "different"...a stranger in a strange land.


----------



## BluOrchid

Sleuth.


----------



## SJG102185

ancient master said:


> romeo + juliet (1996)
> 
> this is one of my fav. movies of all time! the gas station scene is the best!
> 
> [youtube:18ntq7ur]-dfcx6BBmMA[/youtube:18ntq7ur]
> 
> "DO YOU BITE YOUR THUMB AT US, SIR?!!!"


That movie is awesome.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

EagerMinnow84 said:


> BluOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be blood
> 
> 
> 
> Should have won best picture.
> 
> 
> 
> roswell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darjeeling Limited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you think of it? I thought it was great...second favorite Wes Anderson film.
> 
> (in case you were wondering...
> 
> 1. Rushmore
> 2. The Darjeeling Limited
> 3. Bottle Rocket
> 4. The Royal Tenenbaums
> 5. The Life Aquatic
> 
> hopefully you were wondering, hehe)
Click to expand...

my list would go like this

1. the royal tenenbaums
2. bottle rocket
3. life aquatic
4. rushmore
5. the darjeeling limited

now to be fair, i've only seen the darjeeling limited once so far and i know its not good to judge a wes anderson film until you get a repeat viewing or 2.


----------



## SusanStorm

I watched "The virgin suicides".

Thought it was great


----------



## Noca

Doomsday


----------



## Roberto

Tommyknockers 1 & 2


----------



## BluOrchid

Lars and the Real girl.


----------



## Mc Borg

Invisible_girl said:


> I watched "The virgin suicides".
> 
> Thought it was great


Is that the one with Kirsten Dunst? If so I've seen it..

Last movie I watched was The Never Ending Story..


----------



## Anatomica

Under Solen, good movie!


----------



## sh0x

things we lost in the fire, i liked it.


----------



## ardrum

Trailer Park Boys (the movie).



BluOrchid said:


> Lars and the Real girl.


I've had this on my Netflix list for awhile. Did you like it?


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## workinprogress87

Hitler


----------



## Polar

The Number 23


----------



## SJG102185

"Manos the Hands of Fate" MST3k


----------



## workinprogress87

Sideways


----------



## workinprogress87

Sideways


----------



## ardrum

Sideways... I like that one!


----------



## pyramidsong

There Will Be Blood. Awesome!


----------



## workinprogress87

Sideways


----------



## BluOrchid

The Life Aquatic
Hot Fuzz


----------



## ardrum

Life As A House.... meh... gets too mushy and predictable toward the end.


----------



## SJG102185

pyramidsong said:


> There Will Be Blood. Awesome!


It was awesome!


----------



## workinprogress87

Sideways


----------



## ardrum

workinprogress87 said:


> Sideways


Hehe, you need to see another one.


----------



## workinprogress87

ardrum said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sideways
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, you need to see another one.
Click to expand...

lol and not give in to my obsessiveness? pfftt yeah right

Sideways!


----------



## Labyssum

Edward Scissorhands. opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg

Tales from the Darkside The Movie!


----------



## ANCIENT

Ocean's Thirteen


great movie!!!!!


----------



## turbomatt

Smokin' Aces, meh.


----------



## mooncake

August Rush uke


----------



## HangNail

No Country for Old Men :clap


----------



## holtby43

I've watched about an hour of The Big Lebowski but I think I'll leave it there. How the hell did this get an 8.2 on imdb!? It's been a chore to watch.


----------



## Cerberus

Toscy said:


> I've watched about an hour of The Big Lebowski but I think I'll leave it there. How the hell did this get an 8.2 on imdb!? It's been a chore to watch.


Great movie.


----------



## Cerberus

No Country For Old Men.

I liked the villain's weapon. The rest of it was meh


----------



## VCL XI

CITY OF THE WALKING DEAD
...Because you just can't beat axe/gun/knife-wielding radioactive zombie-like vampiric maniacs with hamburger faces. Masterpiece!


----------



## ardrum

Se7en.

Wow, good!


----------



## ANCIENT

ardrum said:


> Se7en.
> 
> Wow, good!


i'm going to see this movie tonight.


----------



## BluOrchid

No Country For Old Men
Into the Wild


----------



## pyramidsong

Prozac Nation.

'Twas crrrrrrap.


----------



## ANCIENT

donnie darko


good movie


----------



## FairleighCalm

Night Passage. Jimmy Stewart is the best American ACTOR that ever was.


----------



## starblob

Raising Arizona. Love the chase sequence.


----------



## Ally

30 Days Of Night...twas alright.


----------



## trav777

No Country For Old Men and Crash!! They were the only recent best picture winners I haven't seen. Crash was awesome but NCFOM is way over rated if you ask me.


----------



## Drella

Cop.


----------



## mserychic

Miss Pettigrew Lives For A Day.. sweet and funny. It gets the Kori stamp of approval!


----------



## Labyssum

The Invisible.


----------



## archaic

Tooth and Nail.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Juno - thought is was really good.


----------



## Drella

"Tooth and Nail." I will recreate my memory of the entire movie in text form: the apocalypse is brought on by a gas shortage, nothing happens, dead people, nothing happens, Michael Madsen, nothing happens, nothing happens, end credits. I watched most of it on fast forward.


----------



## FairleighCalm

trav777 said:


> No Country For Old Men and Crash!! They were the only recent best picture winners I haven't seen. Crash was awesome but NCFOM is way over rated if you ask me.


Thank you! Way overrated. I know it appears that I have a vendetta against this movie, but I don't...not really.


----------



## ghostgurl

Stick It. A good movie, and the last twenty minutes or so are excellent. http://imdb.com/title/tt0430634/


----------



## jchildr

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Drella

Exte: Hair Extensions. ..about people who are viciously attacked by hair extensions. Obviously a Japanese movie. I wait impatiently for the PG-13 remake starring the ensemble cast of "One Tree Hill" that's undoubtedly on its way.


----------



## Art_Girl

I just watched, I am Legend, starring Will Smith. It was a pretty good movie in my opinion.


----------



## clobberthefour

just watched dan in real life, kind of disappointing. not as funny as i expected


----------



## ardrum

Atonement. 

It wasn't as good as I thought it might be.


----------



## Polar

Had to sit through Hulk since my friend wanted to watch it at my place.


----------



## Drella

Desperate Living.

_I hereby proclaim that you are no longer the princess of Mortville. You will be gang-raped by my solders, injected with rabies, and exiled to the streets!_
I one day hope to be like Edith Massey. Just without the type II diabetes and Rocky Dennis face.


----------



## batman can

I watched Forrest Gump for about 5 minutes. Does that count?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Cloverfield. Why did it have to end?!


----------



## Cerberus

Ben Hur

Great movie.


----------



## jtb3485

Spaceballs


----------



## Big Me

The Thing, for the first time, and it was wicked. The special effects were amazing; I was really creeped out. The transforming dog scene and the head spider scene still stick out in my memory.


----------



## pariahgirl

Bank Job


----------



## Kelly

In Bruges, about two weeks ago.

I've been to Bruges. It was cool to see all the places I'd been in a movie.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Anatomica

Penelope, good movie, had a nice twist!


----------



## holtby43

Cloverfield & The Breakfast Club.


----------



## Drella

Death Hunt
The French Connection

I tried to stay with AMC for French Connection 2, but I lost consciousness around 3 a.m. I think a few Bronson epics come on tonight, so I'll brace myself for a 2 a.m. coffee/Waffle House run. I'm here for you Charles, baby.


----------



## ANCIENT

beerfest :lol :lol :lol


----------



## roswell

American Gangster

Curse of the Golden Flower

Bee Movie

*El Topo* - Alexandro Jodorowsky's films are freaking insane and I love them! I recommend this and *The Holy Mountain* to anyone looking for an extremely bizarre experience.

*The King of California* - really liked it.


----------



## ardrum

Blame It On Fidel

I really liked this one!


----------



## TorLin

Star Wars, Episode 1: Phantom Menace


----------



## mserychic

Group.. it took 4 years of searching to finally find this movie so I was worried it'd never live up to what I made it in my mind but it was actually pretty good. The whole thing being shown in 6 frames from 6 different camera angles made it a bit hard to follow.


----------



## starblob

Caught some of Before night falls. Missed Johnny Depp's Bon Bon scenes though. **** it.


----------



## VCL XI

THE BRIDGE

...Not the funniest movie I've seen.


----------



## Drella

Day of the Dead
Diary of the Dead


----------



## BluOrchid

Running With Scissors


----------



## ardrum

Ack.. I saw The Bridge as well... if felt like a snuff film to be honest.

For me, Magnolia.


----------



## Mc Borg

roswell said:


> Curse of the Golden Flower


That movie is a trip.


----------



## seattlegrunge

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## SJG102185

Last days (kurt cobain movie) 
it was really weird


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Fight Club
I Am Legend


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Mc Borg

Young Einstein


----------



## Roberto

The island


----------



## roswell

Jamón, Jamón


----------



## FairleighCalm

Indiscrete. Cary Grant, Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford - ****
Margot at the Wedding - * 1/2
Into the Wild - *** 1/2


----------



## ardrum

Run Lola Run

l l l l out of l l l l l


----------



## Drella

The Lost. 

Nothing happens and the music is irritating.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

ardrum said:


> Run Lola Run
> 
> l l l l out of l l l l l


GREAT MOVIE! opcorn

I felt exhausted when the film was over.


----------



## Fangcor

I am legend


----------



## roswell

Star Wars Episode 2

Finishing the Game


----------



## jchildr

Sweeney Todd


----------



## ardrum

EagerMinnow84 said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run Lola Run
> 
> l l l l out of l l l l l
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT MOVIE! opcorn
> 
> I felt exhausted when the film was over.
Click to expand...

I often get some of those songs in the movie in my head when I go running! It's one of the most high energy movies I've ever seen. It's like being on an amusement park ride. :lol

"I wanna go, I wanna fight, I wanna rush, I wanna run..."

"Never, never, never, never letting go, never giving up, never saying no, just GO GO, never, never think, do, do, do, do the right thing"


----------



## roswell

Wristcutters: A Love Story

Bad Education

Cashback

- They were all great and/or amazing.


----------



## seattlegrunge

Goodfellas 

...nothing good ever comes from Joe Pesci grabbing your tie.


----------



## WinterDave

88 Minutes....The script was so moronic and hackneyed that it must have been written by a third grader....Al Pacino was good though....


----------



## ardrum

The Dark Backward .... one of the weirdest movies I've ever seen. There were some funny moments, but it was only an okay movie.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

roswell said:


> Wristcutters: A Love Story


Yay...this is in my queue.


----------



## VCL XI

ZOO

...Who knew a documentary about a man being anally raped to death by a horse could be so boring? 

I'm sorry - anally "loved".


----------



## Drella

Yes, Zoo is a terrible movie. I thought hilarity would transpire, but they tried to be "artsy." I'm not sure if horse-on-man action is the proper vehicle for deep artistic expression, but I could be wrong.

Lock Up.


----------



## TorLin

Labyrnith

"Dance Magic Dance"


----------



## Cerberus

Sweeney Todd 

Awesome movie. Now I know why I was never very fond of musicals before: they didn't contain lots blood and dark themes.


----------



## TorLin

"Legend of the Black Scorpion"


----------



## RedTulip

3:10 to Yuma


----------



## Drella

I'm watching Foxy Brown right now. And then Black Caesar. 
It's a shame I missed Coffy.


----------



## seattlegrunge

You've Got Mail


----------



## Ally

The Mist....not very good.


----------



## roswell

Death at a Funeral


----------



## TorLin

_Star Wars Episode 1: The Phantom Menace_ on SPIKE TV
... tomorrow is Star Wars Episode 2 on Spike TV @ 8pm


----------



## stars+space

_The Darjeeling Limited_ and _Wristcutters: A Love Story_.


----------



## Anatomica

The Other Boleyn Girl, good movie!


----------



## Vincenzo

Naked


----------



## TorLin

Medallion, The


----------



## LadyJane

Enchanted


----------



## Cerberus

The Kite Runner

I don't remember the book being this depressing. Geez.


----------



## roswell

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Ally

The Water Horse


----------



## TheGecko

L.A. Confidential


----------



## FairleighCalm

Tomorrow 
Robert Duvall and Olga Bellin...eeets guuuude


----------



## workinprogress87

The Brave One


----------



## Drella

Raging Bull


----------



## Cerberus

Star Wars

It's amazing how good the special effects still look from this movie, especially considering that it's around 30 years old.


----------



## ardrum

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Matt04182

Fanny and Alexander


----------



## Classified

Into The Wild

Wow, that was a great movie.


----------



## shyvr6

Star Wars Episode 3 tonight on Spike.


----------



## Cerberus

I Heart Huckabees

Awesome movie.


----------



## Cheesecake

Alvin and the Chipmunks. Eh ...


----------



## roswell

Conversation(s) With Other Women


----------



## starblob

Pride and prejudice. I didn't buy keira knightley as elizabeth bennet. I liked the BBC series better - far superior.


----------



## eyeguess

Dan in Real Life

I thought it was a good movie... with some really funny scenes and a good soundtrack


----------



## Drella

Fall Down Dead.
I rooted for the Picasso Killer to brutally mutilate and kill every single person in that film, even the little boy, simply because he was being portrayed by Udo Kier. The film itself was mediocre to lame, at best; however, the film redeems itself simply for casting Udo in a large part. I want to have weird, googly-eyed children with him.


----------



## TorLin

cruel intentions


----------



## batman can

I watched about 10 seconds of 8 Mile on TV.


----------



## Just Lurking

The Ruins. 

When the MPAA warns about "gruesome images", they mean "gruesome images".


----------



## ANCIENT

galaxy quest


----------



## starblob

The brotherhood of the wolf. There was something strangely erotic about Jean-Francois' obsession with his sister Marianne. I didn't like listening to the crap dubbed voices though.


----------



## Cerberus

Walk Hard

Pretty funny.


----------



## SebFontain

Open Range. Damn was that a good movie.


----------



## Just Lurking

starblob said:


> The brotherhood of the wolf. There was something strangely erotic about Jean-Francois' obsession with his sister Marianne. I didn't like listening to the crap dubbed voices though.


I remember watching this a few years ago. When it started, I remember thinking, ugh.. what am I getting myself into. It turned out to be OK. But I'm the same as you, I don't much like watching dubbed movies. I wasn't able to get into it as I would have if it was in English.


----------



## FairleighCalm

eyeguess said:


> Dan in Real Life
> 
> I thought it was a good movie... with some really funny scenes and a good soundtrack


I liked this movie also.

Come Live With Me - Jimmy Stewart and Hedy Lamarr.


----------



## ANCIENT

cloverfield... eh :yawn


----------



## Mc Borg

Life


----------



## roswell

Elizabeth: The Golden Age

The Piano Teacher

Into The Wild


----------



## bezoomny

Cannibal Holocaust

I turned it off after forty-five minutes. I should have turned it off sooner. I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## jchildr

Little Children


----------



## TorLin

"Lord of the Rings: Return of the King" on tv.


----------



## Drella

Dirty Harry.


----------



## U.P.Kev

*Re: re: What was the last movie you watched? II*



Vincenzo said:


> Inane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Children of Men - 3/10 I'm baffled why this movie got such high ratings, I thought it was horrible :stu
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? The only fault I found with it was the slight copout ending, I thought it was the best of last year. I don't get how anyone could find it terrible.
Click to expand...

I also thought it was pretty good.

I just finished Jacob's Ladder. I am not a freaky movie lover so I consider it a success getting through it. I did much better than I did with the 6th Sense.


----------



## Ally

King Kong <3


----------



## TorLin

king kong

now die hard With a Vengeance (3)


----------



## uskidsknow

30 Days of Night


----------



## starblob

Igby goes down. I wasn't satisfied with the ending.


----------



## TorLin

'Van Helsing' on tv, it was right after Die Hard 3


----------



## holtby43

Bang bang you're dead


----------



## RedTulip

King Kong 

I missed the beginning. Overall, I didn't like it. I was expecting better; also, too long.


----------



## TorLin

under siege 2

now its rush hour 2
(on tv; TNT)


----------



## workinprogress87

Top Gun


----------



## Kelly

Smart People

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## palecadude

the last half of that movie with Jennifer Aniston and Vince Vaughn


----------



## smalltowngirl

P2. I liked it for the most part. 

I watched it with my mom which was hilarious. Basically it's about this crazy guy who's stalking this girl. My mom's first comment was, "I don't see why he doesn't have a girlfriend. He's good looking." :lol I don't know, Mom, maybe it's because HE'S PSYCHOTIC! 

At one point he makes dinner for the girl. He lights candles, lays out flower petals, all that good stuff, and my mom said, "He's so romantic!" He chained the girl to the table! That's not romantic! That's sick and twisted!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Kelly said:


> Smart People
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


How did you like it?


----------



## Ally

P2. It was pretty good.


----------



## Kelly

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart People
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> How did you like it?
Click to expand...

It was okay. I thought some parts were kind of painful to watch. I didn't understand one part about the movie at all. (I won't say in order to avoid a spoiler.) My two friends laughed all the way through it. There were some funny parts, but I wouldn't say it was a funny movie. I'd probably give it a 6/10.

I just got done watching _Kundun_ - one of my favorite movies ever.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## JR87

the rescuers,one of my favorite disney movies


----------



## Cerberus

There Will Be Blood


----------



## hypestyle

*Just saw 'The 40 Year Old Virgin'---*

....I had put off seeing this movie for the longest time.. finally bought the unrated version dvd..

Egads, this movie is incredible! I couldn't stop laughing throughout.. :lol:

but it's also damn near the Ghost of Christmas Future for dudes like me.. 


I actually have some of those action figures and comic books and video games... and I never 'get' any at all!!

*shudder* 
I just realized.. I'm like Andy... truly, I am depressed..

oh noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum

*Re: Just saw 'The 40 Year Old Virgin'---*



hypestyle said:


> ....I had put off seeing this movie for the longest time.. finally bought the unrated version dvd..
> 
> Egads, this movie is incredible! I couldn't stop laughing throughout.. :lol:
> 
> but it's also damn near the Ghost of Christmas Future for dudes like me..
> 
> 
> I actually have some of those action figures and comic books and video games... and I never 'get' any at all!!
> 
> *shudder*
> I just realized.. I'm like Andy... truly, I am depressed..
> 
> oh noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


I'll watch it on my 40th birthday to get the context right.


----------



## ardrum

"Welcome to the Dollhouse"

I loved this movie. It's not for everyone, but it follows a viciously bullied/awkward girl in her junior high years. Wow, it makes my childhood look like paradise by comparison.

I think a lot of scenes were SA-like too.


----------



## llj

Amelie. And it's relevant to this forum, too!

I thought it was a bit cloying at first, but a second viewing made me appreciate the construction of its narrative a lot more.


----------



## ANCIENT

Into the Wild

great movie!


----------



## starblob

Jumping Jack Flash.


----------



## TorLin

AVP Alien vs Predator Requiem


----------



## Anatomica

Appleseed Saga: Ex Machina, great anime!


----------



## Drella

Scanners.
_Put it in me, Cro._ I still love you, even though your movies have been total abortions lately.


----------



## starblob

Even cowgirls get the blues. I only watch it for The Countess.


----------



## seattlegrunge

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## RedTulip

Unrest 


total crap!!!!


----------



## Mister J

*The Secret Glory* (2001); a cool documentary about a historian in the 30's who joined the nazi party so he could get the resources to pursue the Holy Grail.


----------



## ardrum

The 40-Year-Old Virgin

Much better than I expected! :lol


----------



## StrykerSterling

last movie I watched was 21, went and saw it at the movies with my husband, which i have to say i did good, i made sure we went way late at night so not many people were there, which was good for me, and i managed to have a nice time


----------



## TorLin

FORBIDDEN KINGDOM


----------



## Roberto

The Langoliers. I love that movie. ; - ;


----------



## VCL XI

BEFORE THE DEVIL KNOWS YOU'RE DEAD

Damn good, especially Philip S. Hoffman as always.


----------



## ghostgurl

Watership Down, first time. It was intense. A wonderfully disturbing piece of animation. Now I can't stop thinking about it. I must read the book.


----------



## Drella

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead. I didn't like it all that much.


----------



## Chrysalii

Canadian Bacon
Surrender her pronto, or we'll level Toronto.


----------



## Anatomica

Audition


----------



## Anatomica

Three Extremes, a bit of a creepy fest tonight lol.


----------



## nenad

Street Kings. Good movie, but its all been done before.


----------



## FairleighCalm

The Naked City - Excellent. The original raw, realistic cop show. V good.


----------



## jchildr

Into The Wild


----------



## Mc Borg

American Gangster


----------



## tainted_

I now pronounce you chuck and larry
the nanny diaries
and some movie about the russian mafia


----------



## Halcyon

The Prestige

loved the stuff about Tesla, he claimed he could provide the world with free energy/power with AC current...


----------



## tribute311

Taxi Driver, it was on tv over the weekend. crazy and weird movie. robert de niro is awesome though.


----------



## Ally

The Mexican


----------



## batman can

^ same :kiss


----------



## bezoomny

Casablanca


----------



## Drella

Cloverfield. 








Now I know why I kept telling myself that it would be atrocious and warned myself not to watch it. I walked in on my mom watching it and I thought, "eh, why not?" It was the second worst film I've seen this year. I just wanted to see what the "monster" looked like. Please, "Theodore Rex" was more realistic and terrifying. It didn't even have teeth, for ****'s sake. Oooohh, scary, it gummed them to death. The horror. J.J. Abrams should have gotten Rick Moranis and made "Honey, I blew up my Grandfather" which would have been more action-filled with basically the same premise.


----------



## TorLin

'Cloverfield'


----------



## TorLin

World Trade Center

RIP for those who's innocent lives were lost, may my tears reach you in heaven.


----------



## bezoomny

The Nights of Cabiria


----------



## WinterDave

Yeah, once you see the "Monster" in Cloverfield then it's all over....You end up thinking, "Wow! They must have spent a whole whopping $3.98 on special effects for the creature!" :lol They should have never shown the monster, the way Spielberg does through most of Duel and Jaws....Or made it pure energy or something, not an escapee from the Playdo exhibit in Kindergarden....

As for Street Kings, 6-6.5....Another movie like 88 Minutes, talented actors with a completely unoriginal/TNT movie of the week script....How can you sign such good actors to a project and then provide them with such a piece of **** script...The movie was phoned in, Forrest Whittaker and corrupt cops are dealt with much better in Season 5 of The Shield....


----------



## ardrum

WinterDave said:


> Yeah, once you see the "Monster" in Cloverfield then it's all over....You end up thinking, "Wow! They must have spent a whole whopping $3.98 on special effects for the creature!" :lol They should have never shown the monster, the way Spielberg does through most of Duel and Jaws....Or made it pure energy or something, not an escapee from the Playdo exhibit in Kindergarden....
> 
> As for Street Kings, 6-6.5....Another movie like 88 Minutes, talented actors with a completely unoriginal/TNT movie of the week script....How can you sign such good actors to a project and then provide them with such a piece of @#%$ script...The movie was phoned in, Forrest Whittaker and corrupt cops are dealt with much better in Season 5 of The Shield....


I'm not sure why people always want to see the "villain." I prefer the older movies that were more deliberate, slower paced, and far more psychologically thrilling than the stuff you frequently see now...just throwing a bunch of pretty colors on the screen and suggesting to the audience that they're supposed to be scared of the animated thingies.

Most modern horror films are just awful. I consider them to be action movies, not horror. Too much emphasis on graphics and not enough on mood/atmosphere.


----------



## TorLin

higher learning


----------



## FairleighCalm

Niagara Falls
Pajama Party


----------



## TorLin

Mortal Kombat !


----------



## starblob

Spaceballs. I don't know. I love you Mel and your screw ball comedy, but you just seem so lost without Gene.


----------



## frenchie

harry potter and the goblet of fire
it was on tv and my flat mate turned it on..lol she was complaining the whole time about them missing out important chunks of the book. i was like 'which part'..after a long pause she's like .'um. i cant remember'. lol. but its true they did miss out parts. but they have to so yeah. 
not as good as the book but still watchable. especially when u have study you should be doing...anything's better than study.


----------



## Polar

"88 Minutes"

It was... so-so.


----------



## Labyssum

The Waterhorse.


----------



## nightmahr

American Beauty, which I liked. I wouldn't say it was super, but it was still moving.


----------



## Drella

Coffy.

Pam Grier was the epitome of sexy back in the day. I love how every movie of this type had pimp "walking" music. As soon as you heard the bow-chi-ca-wow and trumpets, you knew a pimp was about to step from around the corner twirling a cane. Ah, I love the 70s.


----------



## CandySays

nightmahr said:


> American Beauty, which I liked. I wouldn't say it was super, but it was still moving.


I really liked that movie, too.

The last movie I saw in entirety was I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry. _Right now_ I'm watching Blades of Glory, though.


----------



## quietgal

Harold and Kumar 2...

Uck.


----------



## Vincenzo

Saw Persepolis the other day, really liked it even though it's cursed with Fairleighcalm's approval.


----------



## Ally

Sydney White...alright.


----------



## SebFontain

I saw The Waterhorse Yesterday. Damned good movie. 

Right now I am getting ready to watch Graduation.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The Notebook.

I won't lie I cried like a baby throughout.


----------



## smalltowngirl

Baby Mama

Very funny! I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kelly

Lars and the Real Girl

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Ally

Cloverfield. Horrible movie I thought.


----------



## SAgirl

The movie 21. About a guy who is awesome at math and needs money to attend Med School. He has 2 lives. One in his hometown being a broke student and one in Las Vegas counting cards. I highly recommend this movie. I loved it!


----------



## Babygirly

superhero


----------



## FairleighCalm

Vincenzo said:


> Saw Persepolis the other day, really liked it even though it's cursed with Fairleighcalm's approval.


As Beyonce' says, I'm trying to "upgrade". That was an unusual film. I tried to watch an Abel Gance silent flick last night but it was 4 hrs long. Abel, epic/epic, Abel.


----------



## bezoomny

21.

It was very entertaining.


----------



## Chrysalii

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Tristram

Just got around to watching Juno a couple of days ago. One of the most beautiful and touching movies in the history of anything ever, and if there's any justice in the world, Ellen Page will be one of the most celebrated actors of her generation. So yeah, not bad at all.


----------



## shyman1918

Flags of our Fathers


----------



## TorLin

'Cop Shop Babes'
a hong kong cop-girl movie, lol
no recommendation


----------



## ardrum

Stranger than Fiction

Not that good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Prom Night..I think that's what it was called - 
The something's-behind-you-in-the-mirror scenes were WAY overdone and the entire movie was predictable. Nonetheless it was still midly entertaining. Yep.

The Eye - 
Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## HangNail

Cloverfield
The whole concept and idea of the movie is kinda cool, but was executed poorly. and I really couldn't root for the main characters...they all acted like douche-bags to me.


----------



## dez

King Kong (2005)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The Number 23 -
The ending was very unexpected. I tried to guess what was going to happen and failed.

Just wouldn't advise anyone with OCD to watch, haha.


----------



## Polar

Uhh... what was it called again? I don't recall. It sucked anyway.


----------



## shyman1918

Polar said:


> Uhh... what was it called again? I don't recall. *It sucked *anyway.


_That_ was the title. I saw it too. :lol


----------



## Anatomica

The Orphanage , spooky, great movie!


----------



## TorLin

karate kid on tv


----------



## ardrum

Wow, I wish I could watch Karate Kid again. I don't think I would want to put it on Netflix though. :lol

On TV would be nice.


----------



## llj

I went and picked up the recent DVD release 'Death of a Cyclist' and enjoyed it. I love these old European movies that pick on the bourgeoisie.

BTW, for those people who could never afford Criterion DVDs in the past, I advise you to pay closer attention to them lately. Lots of their recent DVDs have been selling for much more affordable prices, possibly because of the Blu-Ray transition (although it doesn't appear as if Criterion has decided to shift to that format yet)


----------



## WinterDave

Actually, for those of you who would like an intelligent horror film with a really creepy atmosphere.....This movie was filmed at a former mental hospital in my state....The movie definitely has atmosphere! The movie moves slowly, and is centered on the lives of the characters, but is still an effective horror movie....

http://www.answers.com/topic/session-9? ... ertainment

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0261983/


----------



## rufusmor

Fobidden Kingdom(it sucked)


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

I watched Juno for the first time 2 days ago. I loved it! The main actress is so awesome. And of course the kid from arrested development rules.


----------



## SAlovesme

Hot Rod :rofl 


hilarious...or maybe im just imature..who knows :troll


----------



## Lilfly

Mindwalk

Then immediately duct taped my head.


----------



## shyman1918

SAlovesme said:


> Hot Rod :rofl
> 
> hilarious...or maybe im just imature..who knows :troll


_Wh_at are you taking about? _Wh_y would you call yourself immature?

Just let it go, have some of Rico's green tea, okay? Cool beans? :spit


----------



## refined_rascal

Casino Royale (for the tenth time)


----------



## SAlovesme

ahahahaha cool beans :rofl


----------



## Drella

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer.

One of my all-time favorite black comedies. _I love you, Michael Rooker._


----------



## palecadude

That movie with Mos Def and Bruce Willis


----------



## roswell

Capote


----------



## TorLin

jurassic park on tv,

now its spieces.


----------



## Halcyon

got to see Iron man tonight

funny, great action, awesome and gwyneth paltrow was wow


----------



## WinterDave

Doomsday....meh....5.5

National Treasure 2....meh....5.5


----------



## Half_A_Person

I was recently dragged to the theater to see Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay.

Terrible, just TERRIBLE.


----------



## SomethingSomething

Carnival of Souls


----------



## RedTulip

The Illusionist


----------



## BeautifulSorta

purpleice said:


> The Illusionist


Oh, I love that movie!


----------



## FairleighCalm

The Matchmaker precursor of Hello Dolly, only much better.


----------



## ardrum

SomethingSomething said:


> Carnival of Souls


I liked that movie. Creepy atmosphere!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

ardrum said:


> Stranger than Fiction
> 
> Not that good.


Agreed! It was a really good idea, but executed horribly. It was filmed in Chicago but it was never said it took place in Chicago and there were sooo many continuity errors that only Chicagoans would notice...it really bothered me!

Hmmm...I saw...

Hard Candy - ***
Rocket Science - **
Into The Wild - *** 1/2
Margot at the Wedding - ZERO STARS
Eastern Promises - *** 1/2


----------



## EagerMinnow84

FairleighCalm said:


> The Matchmaker precursor of Hello Dolly, only much better.


The Matchmaker is a very good movie :yes


----------



## Violette

Rebel Without a Cause - great!


----------



## starblob

Next of Kin - i love this Patrick Swayze time period of kick *** sexy movies.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The latest POTC movie.
Tell me there isn't a 4th.


----------



## ardrum

Yesterday I finally saw the latest Harry Potter movie. It was pretty entertaining.


----------



## holtby43

The Usual Suspects again.


----------



## SAlovesme

*The Kingdom*

not as much action as the commercials led on but still quite an amazing movie. I loved the message of how similar we all are!

_We'll kill them all_


----------



## ANCIENT

happiness (1998)


:wtf 

i don't even know what to say about this movie...


----------



## ardrum

ANCIENT said:


> happiness (1998)
> 
> :wtf
> 
> i don't even know what to say about this movie...


"Hey Allen, did you see the playoffs last night??"
"Yeah! Pretty good (fakey laughter)! Pretty good!"

I love that small talk part so much, particularly after what immediately came beforehand. :lol


----------



## SebFontain

The new HArold & Kumar movie


----------



## ANCIENT

ardrum said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> 
> happiness (1998)
> 
> :wtf
> 
> i don't even know what to say about this movie...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey Allen, did you see the playoffs last night??"
> "Yeah! Pretty good (fakey laughter)! Pretty good!"
> 
> I love that small talk part so much, particularly after what immediately came beforehand. :lol
Click to expand...

 :lol

i don't think i'll be watching this again anytime soon. i like how the movie ended. "i came..." :wtf :lol


----------



## workinprogress87

Scary Movie 2


----------



## ardrum

ANCIENT said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> 
> happiness (1998)
> 
> :wtf
> 
> i don't even know what to say about this movie...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey Allen, did you see the playoffs last night??"
> "Yeah! Pretty good (fakey laughter)! Pretty good!"
> 
> I love that small talk part so much, particularly after what immediately came beforehand. :lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol
> 
> i don't think i'll be watching this again anytime soon. i like how the movie ended. "i came..." :wtf :lol
Click to expand...

:lol :lol :lol

Yes, a fitting end (climax?) to the film. The dog and the licking was rather disgusting.


----------



## ANCIENT

^^^
:lol :lol 

at least it had some kind of happy ending.


----------



## TorLin

distrubia


----------



## Just Lurking

30 Days of Night

Eh.


----------



## Babygirly

Iron Man. Liked it more than i thought i would. :yes


----------



## Noca

Iron Man


----------



## mongorians

Crash


----------



## trey

The Yards (1998)

It was OK... 
Was on TV so it was too edited. If you censor a movie like that you destroy the atmosphere. It removes the punch, the movie's potential impact.


----------



## palecadude

the original Friday...yeah I was really bored


----------



## Labyssum

Buffalo '66.


----------



## stardog99

Mulholland Drive. Very, very strange film which takes a lot of thinking about.


----------



## Kanashi

Sin city


----------



## Drella

Savages


----------



## EagerMinnow84

stardog99 said:


> Mulholland Drive. Very, very strange film which takes a lot of thinking about.


I didn't like Mullholland Dr. I much prefer linear Lynch to the films he has been making in the last few years.

I just saw Blue Velvet for the first time a couple weeks ago...so great! One of the creepiest characters in film history.


----------



## Drella

Teeth.
I wish I had _vagina dentada_, but think of the flossing.


----------



## starblob

Heat. I thought it tried too hard. But i must admit, i maintained a hard on for Robert Deniro throughout the entire movie nevertheless.


----------



## ardrum

the_outsider said:


> _eternal sunshine of the spotless mind _- wonderful movie.


:yes


----------



## SomethingSomething

Inside (À l'intérieur). One of the better horror films to come out this past year.


----------



## TorLin

last night - D O A


----------



## Just Lurking

Cloverfield

Thumbs up.


----------



## morningmud

One Missed Call
stupid, but better than reruns.


----------



## palecadude

Boondock Saints.


----------



## TorLin

Alvin & the chipmunks.
Simon is my favorite, hes got the smarts
Theoadore got the nightmares
Alvin is just too cool for words.


----------



## bezoomny

Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone

I've seen it a billion times, but it's still wonderful.


----------



## TorLin

Van Helsing on tv
(mmm, why did i bother to buy the dvd?)


----------



## ardrum

Punch-Drunk Love

4/5 stars


----------



## Anatomica

Paprika , very trippy, but awesome!


----------



## WinterDave

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075320/plotsummary


----------



## eekmd

Attack of the Monsters - It was pretty bad...


----------



## St0ne

National Treasure 2, ok. best I've seen recently would have to be The Kite Runner


----------



## smalltowngirl

What Happens in Vegas.

It was better than expected. (I wasn't expecting much.)


----------



## seanybhoy

We Were Soldiers-Watched it last night at work.


----------



## Noca

The Running Man


----------



## Mr. Orange

Ironman...oh, and it was GLORIOUS!!


----------



## WinterDave

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0139809/plotsummary

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101550/plotsummary

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424600/plotsummary

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104020/plotsummary


----------



## ardrum

WinterDave said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0139809/plotsummary
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101550/plotsummary
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424600/plotsummary
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104020/plotsummary


I like The Andromeda Strain.


----------



## MissPhitMSD

slicenrice said:


> Ironman...oh, and it was GLORIOUS!!


 :ditto I really loved it. Exciting, touching, funny, moving, entertaining...great all around.

Bonus!! I saw it at a drive-in----AWESOME!!! So we got the sound going through the car stereo and I could smoke through out the film. I don't think I can ever go back into a reg. theater again--haha.

Warsaw, NY---if ur close, check it out--$8 for a double feature 
http://webusers.warwick.net/~u1006131/driveinmovie/news.htm


----------



## Ally

Mean Girls


----------



## Drella

Iron Man.
Sucked, which I found completely unsurprising. I just needed my RDJ fix. I want to be in the middle of a Robert Downey Jr./Terrance Howard sandwich. And I'm woman enough to admit it -I'd take some John Favreau on the side. _Stick me, Downey. Together, we can recreate every scene from "9 1/2 Weeks" in 9 1/2 non-stop hours._


----------



## WinterDave

Iron Man was actually quite good compared to other super hero movies....The only other super hero film that I can think of as superior to it would be Batman Begins....


----------



## luckyluckylucky

Made of Honour :-/

It was ok, 'twas for a friend's birthday so couldn't exactly say it was ****e in front of her, lol.


----------



## roswell

*IRON MAN* - WOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!!!

On a lighter note:

*Paris, Je 'Taime* - Lovely!


----------



## palecadude

Falling Down


----------



## SebFontain

Iron Man. Holy **** that was a great movie!! I didn't blink once during the whole movie.


----------



## seanybhoy

Kevin and Perry Go Large.


----------



## Polar

Dead or Alive

Nice eyecandy for a ninja, but other than that, not much more.


----------



## ANCIENT

iron man (good)
forbidden kingdom (great)
grease (one of my favorite movies)


----------



## Drella

The Tracey Fragments.
Tried too hard. Failed. The split screen/video blocks were too _Brady Bunch_ for my taste.


----------



## PsychicPirateHobbit

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## TorLin

Poseidon (2006)


----------



## Kelly

Savages

I want to see Prince Caspian.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ardrum

"Audition"


Uhhh, romantic! :rofl


----------



## TorLin

"So Close"


----------



## ANCIENT

ardrum said:


> "Audition"
> 
> Uhhh, romantic! :rofl


is this the film by takashi miike? i love this movie. this is one of a few movies that i own. and yes, its very romantic :lol

have you seen "ichi the killer"? its by the same guy. you should check it out.


----------



## SebFontain

Where the Red Fern Grows. 

One of my favorites while growing up. Watched it tonight and... cried... lol. Great movie 5/5.


----------



## ardrum

ANCIENT said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Audition"
> 
> Uhhh, romantic! :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> is this the film by takashi miike? i love this movie. this is one of a few movies that i own. and yes, its very romantic :lol
> 
> have you seen "ichi the killer"? its by the same guy. you should check it out.
Click to expand...

Yep, I've seen that one too!


----------



## SAlovesme

White Noise _The Light_

i never saw the first one but im going to assume this one is way better anywayzzz!


----------



## shyboy2000

"Captain Ron" this movie is a classic


----------



## seanybhoy

The Butterfly Effect


----------



## LostinReverie

I am Legend. Wasn't even close to the book, but I liked the movie's concept better. I think Kite Runner is the most accurate book-based movie I've seen.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The Forbidden Kingdom.
meh.

I need some good movies to watch for the weekend.


----------



## ardrum

I'm watching "Secretary" again this weekend.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## TorLin

last Raiders of the Lost Ark, on SciFi
now Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom


----------



## Bad Religion

Iron Man


----------



## EagerMinnow84

ardrum said:


> I'm watching "Secretary" *again* this weekend.


Hehe :lol


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Hedwig and the Angry Inch - *** 1/2


----------



## SebFontain

How to rob a bank.

Great movie. Gavin Rossdale surprisingly has good acting skills! Great movie with some great twists.


----------



## venusfruit

I saw One Missed Call last week. I thought it was good.


----------



## Mr. Orange

the chronic-WHAT-cles of gnarnia...part dos.

yes it was pretty cool.


----------



## spinal97

Aliens
Resident Evil Extinction
Serenity

I'm a sci-fi movie guy

Oh yeah, also 

Saw II
Catacombs (One of the dumbest movies I've ever watched)


----------



## roswell

My Neighbor Totoro!!

I love Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## Roberto

kentucky fried movie


----------



## seanybhoy

Confidence-Never seen it before but it was quite good.


----------



## Vincenzo

Crash (2005) was on tv last night and I rewatched it because people have accused me of being unfair to it, so I thought I'd give it another chance and just...wow. **** this movie.


----------



## HangNail

"Who Killed the Electric Car?"
really good...and really depressing :sigh


----------



## Untergang

"Instinct" with Anthony Hopkins and Cuba Gooding Jr


----------



## eyeguess

I've been off work for the past two days so I watched a few movies out of boredom

I am Legend - It was alright, I give it a C+. Definitely could have used at least another thirty minutes.
Hot Fuzz - I really enjoyed this one, Simon Pegg movies are always good I'd say a B+
Sunshine - Not a big Sci-Fi fan but I liked this one also. Could have gone without the supernatural killer guy though, I'd give it a B


----------



## batman can

Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian

I'd have more fun watching ice cream melt.


----------



## Untergang

"Chopper" with Eric Bana
Some Aussie movie.


----------



## roswell

*Infamous* - Wow! I wasn't expecting to like this movie very much, but it's great. S'much as I love Phillip Seymour Hoffman, I have to say I think this movie is better than *Capote*.


----------



## endtroducing

Das Leben der Anderen. Excellent German movie.


----------



## HangNail

Saving Private Ryan :cry


----------



## learning07

Street Kings...Awesome movie =)


----------



## Cheesecake

Diary of the Dead. These zombie movies always leave me with a bad feeling ...


----------



## spinal97

Cheesecake said:


> Diary of the Dead. These zombie movies always leave me with a always leave me with a bad feeling ...


How is that? I wanted to see it


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Iron Man


----------



## ardrum

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull!!!!

3/5 stars.


----------



## Cheesecake

spinal97 said:


> Cheesecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diary of the Dead. These zombie movies always leave me with a always leave me with a bad feeling ...
> 
> 
> 
> How is that? I wanted to see it
Click to expand...

It was good. If you enjoyed the other movies, then you'll enjoy this one.


----------



## spinal97

Cheesecake said:


> spinal97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diary of the Dead. These zombie movies always leave me with a always leave me with a bad feeling ...
> 
> 
> 
> How is that? I wanted to see it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was good. If you enjoyed the other movies, then you'll enjoy this one.
Click to expand...

Cool! I loved the other movies! I'll have to see it when I get some free time.


----------



## starblob

Notes on a scandal. I didn't feel the desperation from poor old 'Babs' - her character seemed a little limp to me. Subtlety has its place sure, but i like my lonely old desperate spinsters a bit more openly psychotic. Cate Blanchett is a ****ing walking wet dream.


----------



## SebFontain

Hard Candy - Wow what a messed up movie that was... Really makes you quiver watching that movie being a guy lol.


----------



## TorLin

Dick Tracy


----------



## HangNail

Lars and the Real Girl
really good!


----------



## quat

retroactive, not bad for a download. I don't ususally like james belushi films


----------



## Drella

The Assassination of Richard Nixon


----------



## TheGecko

Shrek ops


----------



## BeautifulSorta

Swedish television shows Pride and Prejudice tonight. Think I will watch that because, believe it or not, I've never seen that before.
I'm weird? Yes, I'm weird!


----------



## quietgal

ardrum said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull!!!!
> 
> 3/5 stars.


I saw this yesterday!

It was ridiculous, but fun. Cate Blanchett was so good in it!


----------



## Noca

Indiana Jones: Crystal Skull


----------



## batman can

I saw it too. It was ok.


----------



## BeautifulSorta

quietgal said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull!!!!
> 
> 3/5 stars.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this yesterday!
> 
> It was ridiculous, but fun. Cate Blanchett was so good in it!
Click to expand...

Must see it too. It's kinda obligatory if you're studying archaeology, isn't it?


----------



## seanybhoy

Mean Girls.


----------



## palecadude

Fresh


----------



## Drella

Freeway.
I don't get why this movie has such a "cult" following. It was okay, but I feel like it should have been better. It should have pursued Kiefer Sutherland's character in greater depth, like showing him driving down the highway with a severed head on the gearshift, for instance. And maybe put a little lipstick on him for no reason. See? I'd watch that. 
With that said, I need to see the sequel with Vincent Gallo and Natasha Lyonne. It sounds horrible.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Path to Glory - Kirk Douglas does righteous indignation almost as well as Jimmy Stewart. What a good movie.


----------



## Mc Borg

Requiem


----------



## Mc Borg

Natural City


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'll let you know when I see one that doesn't suck.


----------



## Drella

Lolita.


----------



## roswell

The Prestige!


----------



## jjbnum3

Se, jie (2007) Lust, Caution 
Director: Ang Lee

I liked it,a little slow at timess and long.but over all its great film. 
I 'll give it a 8/10,because I don't think Its a movie that everyone will enjoy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

30 Days of Night

Don't watch it.


----------



## seanybhoy

The Grudge-Aww man it was lame ...


----------



## Babygirly

The Golden Compass
300


----------



## Zephyr

Saw.

It actually started out kind of neat, but then got dumber and dumber. By the end I was laughing quite hard. I think it reminded me why I don't watch movies that often: it just makes me wish that I had written/directed it so it would have been better.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Europa Europa...thinking it was Zentropa (Europa) but it wasn't BUT it had very similar material. Do you see my confusion??!! I'm not smart enough to watch film, I gotta stick t'da movies.


----------



## Cheesecake

30 Days of Night. I suggested to a friend that we watch it. It was okay. Looked a lot better in the trailers.


----------



## Bad Religion

Predator


----------



## ardrum

Capote

5/5, although depressing


----------



## Black_Widow

Parenthood, starring Steve Martin.

Picked it up on dvd over the weekend, as I'd not seen it in ages but remembered I'd really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kelly

27 Dresses

It was okay for what it was. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## palecadude

Knocked up


----------



## HangNail

"Death Proof" by Quentin Tarantino
pretty interesting style-wise...the pacing kinda sucked, but really good ending
I give it 3 bananas (out of 5): :banana :banana :banana


----------



## seanybhoy

Shrek 2-I know im so immature.


----------



## Drella

Rambo 4 on dvd. Every scene in this film is visceral and rewarding to my nucleus accumbens. I can't wait for the next one. Julie Benz says that Stallone (normally a very nice man) turned into a jerk because of all the HGH he was on. I don't hold that against him, though. I'm curious about their affects, myself. Stallone, inject human growth hormone into my glutes, please.


----------



## RedTulip

P2 
Ironman


----------



## roswell

The Goodnight


----------



## Iron Butterfly

Network


----------



## WineKitty

A really old movie called "Pretty Poison" with Anthony Hopkins and Tuesday Weld. WOULD NOT recommend it.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Spiderman III

Great special effects, but the story didn't make sense. In fact there was one plot element that was mind-bogglingly dumb.


----------



## Noca

AvP: Requiem

The movie was filmed so dark that I couldnt see what was happening most of the time.


----------



## walrus

Teeth

WTF is all I have to say about that one.


----------



## Bad Religion

The Thing


----------



## starblob

Mansfield Park - one of the more saucier adaptations of a Jane Austen novel. Gosh Fanny Price, how virtuous can a woman be?


----------



## ardrum

Session 9: 3/5 stars.


----------



## Halcyon

New indiana jones

3/5 for me...good special effects, wasn't into the story or that guy from Transformers


----------



## WineKitty

Radioland Murders....very silly, not recommended.


----------



## WinterDave

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull....
Not that good, about as predictable and cut and dried as the New England Patriots winning the Super Bowl....
(Sorry, wrong analogy)..... :lol I would give the movie a 6 out of 10, 6.5 if I was being extremely generous....
Go see Iron Man before you see Indy...Iron Man was much, much better....


----------



## Drella

The Deliberate Stranger
Ted Bundy

TDS was assuredly superior. That Ted Bundy.. what an attractive man. I know he was a serial killing sociopath, but, physically speaking, he was chiseled from the finest marble. I don't want to _date_ the guy; all I'm saying is he was physical perfection (when he wasn't using a log as a bludgeoning tool, but his muscles probably bulged and he was all sweaty and tanned when he reared back with it. That sounded terrible). I _am_ being sarcastic, but only mildly. Only mildly. I'm a horrible human being.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Jacket. 
Snatch.


----------



## Caligula

...


----------



## Hoppipolla

Modigliani


----------



## Bad Religion

Team America


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

walrus said:


> Teeth
> 
> WTF is all I have to say about that one.


 :lol

Ditto! Original, you could say.


----------



## workinprogress87

Halcyon said:


> New indiana jones
> 
> 3/5 for me...good special effects, wasn't into the story or that guy from Transformers


yeah same...Indiana Jones should stick to religious artifacts...


----------



## Hoppipolla

Running With Scissors


----------



## seanybhoy

Starsky and Hutch - It was kinda funny /cheesy i guess.


----------



## Cheesecake

Rewatched 28 Days Later.


----------



## Caligula

...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Boy A

Slow in parts, but worth watching. Very sad


----------



## trey

Kickin' It Old Skool

Afterwards I wondered why I subjected myself to that.

I still haven't come up with an answer.


----------



## SomethingSomething

Martin

Very underrated. It's on par with Romero's "Dead" films IMO, even though I still probably prefer Dawn and Night.


----------



## Babygirly

Cloverfeild
Dirty Sanchez


----------



## Bad Religion

Knocked Up and Batman Begins


----------



## Ally

New York Minute


----------



## roswell

Casablanca

soooooo goood.


----------



## Vincenzo

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Boy A
> 
> Slow in parts, but worth watching. Very sad


**** yes, great movie/tv drama/whatever.

Rewatched This is England last night. The scene where the kid makes out with that ugly girl who is like 5 years his senior is perhaps the most awkward thing I have ever watched.


----------



## Bad Religion

Superbad


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

Since I like old movies, Beach Red with Cornel Wilde and Rip Torn. I am a history buff, especially WWII.


----------



## Polar

Babel

Love it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Vincenzo said:


> Rewatched This is England last night. The scene where the kid makes out with that ugly girl who is like 5 years his senior is perhaps the most awkward thing I have ever watched.


:lol aww are you referring to the "white whale"? I didn't think she was ugly.



Bad Religion said:


> Superbad


Watched that yesterday, but I was far too tired to make much of it.


----------



## srschirm

Juno! And it was adorable!


----------



## quietgal

Iron Man!

Superhero movies aren't really my thing, but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## TorLin

Enchanted


----------



## Vincenzo

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rewatched This is England last night. The scene where the kid makes out with that ugly girl who is like 5 years his senior is perhaps the most awkward thing I have ever watched.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol aww are you referring to the "white whale"? I didn't think she was ugly.
Click to expand...

haha, no, I was talking about a different movie. I need to rewatch Boy A though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Vincenzo said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rewatched This is England last night. The scene where the kid makes out with that ugly girl who is like 5 years his senior is perhaps the most awkward thing I have ever watched.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol aww are you referring to the "white whale"? I didn't think she was ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, no, I was talking about a different movie. I need to rewatch Boy A though.
Click to expand...

Ohhh i totally read that wrong. :doh 
Backwards day.


----------



## Babygirly

I attempted to watch "Wind Chill" but lost interest .. >.>


----------



## SexySadie

Cloverfield. I haven't quite formed an opinion of it yet. Meh. :stu


----------



## roswell

The French Connection!


----------



## apartment7

*Mr Brooks* - Pretty Good

*30 Days Of Night* - Tedious but okay.


----------



## brimontz

Indiana Jones & The Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

It was okay, but not the greatest movie I ever saw. Some of the dialogue was weak or cliched, and some of the stunts/action scenes were just unrealistic. And some scenes just looked like they were filmed on a sound stage or in front of a blue/green screen.

Also, I've grown weary of the "bigger is better" mindset with stunts -- where the stunts are so huge, there's no way the main character would walk away unscathed, let alone characters in one of the stunts in the Indy movie. I had the same problem with Live Free Or Die Hard, where everyman detective John McClane hangs on to the wing of a fighter jet, lands hard on concrete a few times, and has nothing more than a huge scratch on his face when all is said and done.

Iron Man was better than Indy.

Brian


----------



## Cheesecake

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Polar

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## HangNail

Planet Terror - really really bizarre zombie movie, but I liked it :troll


----------



## shyguydan

Eye with Jessica Alba


----------



## Noca

Dont mess with the Zohan

A really ****ty disgusting movie.


----------



## Cerberus

The Orphanage. 

It was a good movie except for one gigantic plot hole and some other things.


----------



## spinal97

Godzilla - Tokyo S.O.S.

You can't beat godzilla!


----------



## bezoomny

The Umbrellas of Cherbourg

Adored it. I'm going to buy it as soon as I have money.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I just watched "Psycho" on dvd.


----------



## spinal97

John Carpenter's - The Thing

One of his best! Still waiting for him to make a comeback.


----------



## Polar

The Transporter 2

I thought I hadn't seen this one before, but I had. Must've been the first one I didn't see I guess.


----------



## Drella

Pink Flamingos.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Galaxy Quest

The Fall


----------



## emptybottle

Serenity


----------



## HangNail

Pi
freaken amazing! I loved it


----------



## TorLin

someone recommend me to watch "Across The Universe".


----------



## spinal97

emptybottle said:


> Serenity


One of my all time favorite's!


----------



## roswell

The Tenant


----------



## mserychic

Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas.. how have I never seen this before?! Best movie ever!


----------



## Mc Borg

Cello


----------



## spinal97

Blade


----------



## EagerMinnow84

bezoomny said:


> The Umbrellas of Cherbourg
> 
> Adored it. I'm going to buy it as soon as I have money.


I have been wanting to see this since I got blockbuster online. It has been on "Very Long Wait" ever since. I might just buy it!


----------



## Drella

Kissed.
I never realized that a film about a woman who screws corpses could be so dull.


----------



## Anonymous89

Deck the halls


----------



## ardrum

The Real Dirt on Farmer John

5/5!! Fantastic documentary!!


----------



## Drella

Milano Calibro 9
The ending of this movie is amazing. Scornfully punching a woman in the face while falling to the ground, that's how I want to go out.


----------



## ardrum

Office Space


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Secret Window


----------



## srschirm

Chinese Box. Stellar.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Juno

Terrible. I don't know what all the hype was about.


----------



## ardrum

The Empire Strikes Back (after A New Hope)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^^Your cat! :lol
it has a libersaver :b


Last movie I watched? Uhh that one with the big green guy, so I could sleep easier. Not to say it was boring, I just get tired watching movies.


----------



## Polar

^ lol, libersaver :lol That's a classic!

The Transporter was the last movie I watched I think.


----------



## Ally

The Eye

Purdy scary. :um


----------



## jjbnum3

Half_A_Person said:


> Juno
> 
> Terrible. I don't know what all the hype was about.


I agree,okay movie if it wasn't so over-hyped :sas

For me

*Youth without Youth(2007)*
Director: Francis Ford Coppola
8.5, I still don't fully understand the movie,but its a movie I plan on renting again.


----------



## Polar

Griffin & Phoenix

Although it had its funny moments, overall it was quite sad, really. I liked it.


----------



## seanybhoy

Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## spinal97

Blade II


----------



## TorLin

Rudy (tv)


----------



## Drella

Goodfellas.


----------



## Slothrop

Fritz Lang's _M_.


----------



## o_O

All at the theatre:

'You Don't Mess with the Zohan' - OK 6/10
'Indiana Jones and the KotCS' - OK 6/10
'Iron Man' - excellent 9/10


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

In Bruges. I enjoyed it.


----------



## ardrum

Gates of Heaven: 3/5

1978 documentary about the pet cemetary business.


----------



## X33

Bourne identity, supremacy and ultimatum. I liked all three.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

AdrianG said:


> Bourne identity, supremacy and ultimatum. I liked all three.


'Tis a great series.


----------



## workinprogress87

Don't Watch the Zohan


----------



## Iron Butterfly

There Will Be Blood. What a great movie!


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Iron Butterfly said:


> There Will Be Blood. What a great movie!


I'm going to watch that while I eat dinner tonight. I'm looking forward to it. I'm also planning on watching Be Kind Rewind soon.


----------



## Iron Butterfly

Hope you enjoy it. Daniel-Day Lewis did such an amazing job. I love that movie! opcorn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

workinprogress87 said:


> Don't Watch the Zohan


Agreed.


----------



## ardrum

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Drella

Eyes Without A Face.
I love this movie.


----------



## mserychic

The Happening.. sucked out loud! I actually liked The Village and Lady In The Water so I was expecting to like this one too but no. Lamest dialog and acting I've ever seen.


----------



## Diver 07

The Incrediable Hulk

It was very good.


----------



## spinal97

Dog Soldiers


----------



## sno

Diver 07 said:


> The Incredible Hulk
> 
> It was very good.


It really was.

Not as good as Iron Man, but it definitely gives one hope for Marvel's ambitious plans for a film canon. (They've got a series of movies planned that will all be set in the same continuity, culminating in an Avengers flick, with Iron Man, Hulk, Captain America, and Thor all present.)


----------



## huh

Last movie I watched ... Saw IV.


----------



## Slothrop

Anatomy of a Murder.


----------



## Drella

Funny Games U.S.


----------



## bezoomny

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## bezoomny

Drella said:


> Funny Games U.S.


How was that? I've been wanting to see it.


----------



## ardrum

bezoomny said:


> Dawn of the Dead


Wow, you too!


----------



## SomethingSomething

Diary of the Dead.

It was at least better than that horrible Day of the Dead remake, but that's not saying a whole lot.


----------



## Drella

bezoomny said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Games U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> How was that? I've been wanting to see it.
Click to expand...

I didn't think the original was particularly stellar, so I was hoping this version would step it up a bit, because of Tim Roth. I thought it was pretty bland, to be honest. It was EXACTLY like the original, which caused me to experience deja vu the entire time. It's pretty pathetic that this movie had to be regurgitated simply because Americans are too lazy to read subtitles. The Funny Games films are definitely not Michael Haneke's best, in my opinion. Just another pointless remake. He better not remake The Piano Teacher, because that would give me an aneurysm.


----------



## CandySays

The Professional


----------



## X33

Hotel Rwanda. Beautiful!


----------



## Bad Religion

Heavy Metal in Baghdad


----------



## Hoppipolla

The Happening


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I tried to watch The Happening but it sucked too much.


----------



## Diver 07

sno said:


> Diver 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk
> 
> It was very good.
> 
> 
> 
> It really was.
> 
> Not as good as Iron Man, but it definitely gives one hope for Marvel's ambitious plans for a film canon. (They've got a series of movies planned that will all be set in the same continuity, culminating in an Avengers flick, with Iron Man, Hulk, Captain America, and Thor all present.)
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly, i'm yet to see Ironman.

I know about the continuity and Marvels intention to form the Avengers'.But i'm not convinced that it will be success. I feel its' too difficult to depict, so many different characters on screen. And portray them correctly. But then my slight contradiction. Is they are all patriotic and believe in American justice.


----------



## ardrum

Capturing the Friedmans

Haunting documentary. I was glued to the screen.


----------



## HangNail

A Tale of Two Sisters
way too confusing :con


----------



## ardrum

HangNail said:


> A Tale of Two Sisters
> way too confusing :con


Ooooooh, I loved that movie!!!


----------



## Hoppipolla

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I tried to watch The Happening but it sucked too much.


My sister thought the same thing.... :con

What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## WinterDave

I kind of liked The Happening because it was so different than other movies...A little bit hokey, but interesting for its uniqueness....The Hulk was good but I didn't like the way they did the story....I saw a movie last night which was pretty good called 'Cleaner'....
Samuel L. Jackson cleans up the blood and gore after murders, suicides, and accidents, and gets involved in a murder case....Not the most brilliant plot, but Jackson is good in the movie....
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0896798/

Chaos Theory was a very good comedy....
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460745/

To review:
The Happening:6-6.5, hokey but different
Cleaner:7, unoriginal plot but Jackson is excellent
Hulk:7.5, but don't like how the story begins and ends....
Chaos Theory:7,nice, little romantic comedy
Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull:Lame, 6.5
Iron Man:8-8.5, best movie of the summer so far


----------



## Cerberus

The new Indiana Jones movie.

It sucked.


----------



## Drella

From Dusk Till Dawn.
Fred "The Hammer" Williamson is a total badass, and he should be in more (decent) movies these days. I really hope "Black Kissinger" will be worth watching.


----------



## TorLin

lars and the real girl


----------



## Bad Religion

Hellboy


----------



## emmitt

The Brave One. I really enjoyed watching it even though I don't support vigilantism. ;-)


----------



## Bad Religion

The Shining


----------



## spinal97

Hot Fuzz


----------



## seanybhoy

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Noca

Get Smart


----------



## Drella

Videodrome
The Image a.k.a. The Punishment of Anne


----------



## SexySadie

The Station Agent


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

American Beauty

5/5


----------



## Snickersnack

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## CutInStoneByElements

Latina Anal Heartbreakers Vol. 3 opcorn


----------



## Snickersnack

CutInStoneByElements said:


> Latina Anal Heartbreakers Vol. 3 opcorn


Feh, the third sequel's never as good.


----------



## Chrysalii

Hot Fuzz
excellent movie...I've waited so long to watch it.


----------



## Snickersnack

Chrysalii said:


> Hot Fuzz
> excellent movie...I've waited so long to watch it.


Sure is.
"I think you will find me a slasher&#8230;of prices!"


----------



## Chrysalii

Pink Floyd: Live at Pompeii
EDIT: to avoid a double post
Just watched Hot Fuzz again (yay HBO on demand), and I9'm currently watching Tommy Boy
I don't usually watch movies, so 3 in 1 day is insane.


----------



## TorLin

Transformers (2007)


----------



## Snickersnack

Meet the Feebles


----------



## SomethingSomething

The Machine Girl


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Mama's Boy

boring for the most part, could have been much better in many ways.


----------



## ardrum

"Street Fight"

5/5!!!!

One of the most interesting political documentaries I've seen this year. It really illustrates what goes wrong when a voting populace is ignorant of a politician's deception and corrupt nature. If the public keeps sinking into apathy and ignorance, political campaigns will increasingly resemble Jerry Springer fistfights.


----------



## Drella

The Stepfather.
Oh, this one takes me back. After watching this movie as a child, I secretly feared that my dad would beat me to death with a phone receiver and move across the country to be with his new family.


----------



## redstardude

The Last King of Scotland

It is wonderful and appauling at the same time.


----------



## TorLin

eight legged freaks (TV, TBS)


----------



## Cheesecake

Juno.


----------



## HangNail

"Jesus Camp."
Prolly the most disturbing/horrifying movie I'll ever see in my life :eek


----------



## ardrum

HangNail said:


> "Jesus Camp."
> Prolly the most disturbing/horrifying movie I'll ever see in my life :eek


Ooooh, yeah. That was the scariest movie of the year (it came out).


----------



## Snickersnack

ardrum said:


> HangNail said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jesus Camp."
> Prolly the most disturbing/horrifying movie I'll ever see in my life :eek
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, yeah. That was the scariest movie of the year (it came out).
Click to expand...

Thanks for reminding me. Here's a rundown of it:

http://www.gregfielder.com/2008.01.07/things-i-learned-at-jesus-camp/

It sounds funny, unless you've actually seen it-then it's terrifying.


----------



## there.is.no.they

Snickersnack said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HangNail said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jesus Camp."
> Prolly the most disturbing/horrifying movie I'll ever see in my life :eek
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, yeah. That was the scariest movie of the year (it came out).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for reminding me. Here's a rundown of it:
> 
> http://www.gregfielder.com/2008.01.07/things-i-learned-at-jesus-camp/
> 
> It sounds funny, unless you've actually seen it-then it's terrifying.
Click to expand...

scary... it sounds really disturbing. i'd like to see it but then i don't think i'll be ready for the ugliness that's tackled. err.. i doubt it's even available here in the phils.

anyway, for my movie, "The Kite Runner," made me cry.


----------



## emmitt

Apocalypto


----------



## starblob

Amadeus. I watched it years ago and remember it being far more, debauched back then, but it was actually rather polite. Good movie.


----------



## ardrum

I thought "Jesus Camp" would just be a bit funny, but I was far more disturbed... The idea of making kids pray to a cardboard cut-out of Bush is just.... (shudder)


----------



## Snickersnack

ardrum said:


> I thought "Jesus Camp" would just be a bit funny, but I was far more disturbed... The idea of making kids pray to a cardboard cut-out of Bush is just.... (shudder)


That was cardboard? I couldn't tell the difference.

Oh, and my last movie was _Steamboy_, a gorgeous-looking anime film set in an alternate timeline. Definitely worth checking out, especially if you like the Victorian steampunk type of stuff.

I'm _still_ thinking about Meet the Feebles, which is great if you can find it and and know what you're getting into, because it's every bit as sick as they say it is. I loved it (especially the frog's Vietnam flashback), but once you've seen explicit cat-on-walrus puppet sex and cow/cockroach BDSM (and a fly reporter eating poo with a spoon, and a diseased rabbit puking onstage, and...), it's hard to forget. Peter Jackson was certainly a different man back then...


----------



## conscious

Jumper.........decent, not great


----------



## Polar

Changing Lanes

meh.


----------



## emmitt

Saw IV

It could have been worse....


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## seanybhoy

Zoolander.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

416girl said:


> Bug :um
> 
> Started out well, but then it just got ridiculous. I watched it till the end, though.


Haha I remember watching that with my brother. We just found it funny.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## ardrum

Paris, je 'taime

4/5


----------



## SomethingSomething

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## pabs

Rambo


----------



## emmitt

Funny Games (US)


----------



## seanybhoy

Meet the Fockers


----------



## TorLin

Dan in real Life


----------



## Noca

Hancock


----------



## jenro

Persepolis. loved it.


----------



## Polar

King of California


----------



## HangNail

The Return
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1130023-return/

Pretty good if you don't mind reading English subtitles (but there really isn't much dialogue anyways)...the whole environment is really beautiful. and awesome acting.
4 out of 5 bananas: :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## seanybhoy

This Is England. Did'nt really like it, I aint into all that racist skinhead supremacy crap.


----------



## curi0us

Wall-E


----------



## bezoomny

Wanted.

So f*cking badass.


----------



## Fireflylight

Superbad


----------



## seanybhoy

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## Drella

In the Company of Men.


----------



## Vincenzo

^The greatest romantic story ever told.

I saw Wanted the other day and it was terrible.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

bezoomny said:


> Wanted.


 :ditto

Loved the action the whole way through. Not much of a storyline, but I guess if I wanted that I'd watch a drama.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

10 000 BC
Rambo 4
First Sunday
Batman: Gotham Knight


----------



## Classified

The Quiet Earth

If you like living alone you should watch it. If I were the director, I would have done a few things differently, but it was pretty well done. Especially for being an 80's movie.


----------



## SAM i am 23

the happening and it was horrible


----------



## Mc Borg

Undertow

The Eye (The Chinese film)

both good


----------



## Mr. Orange

Trainspotting

8/10


----------



## wishfulthinking

Zohan - not that funny, kinda disturbing (Banging old ladies?)
Wanted - Kept my attention the whole movie, action 4 days, storyline just ok.
Hancock - Good, funny parts, could've been better.


----------



## Noca

Wall-E 7.8/10


----------



## Dagon

Point Break on Blu-Ray. It was pretty bad.


----------



## TorLin

spiderman 2 (tv)


----------



## apartment7

*The Bank Job* with Jason Statham and Saffron Burrows

I'd give it 7/10. It was a great film but it could have done with better dialogue and it all felt a bit to disjointed at times.


----------



## Halcyon

rewatched the Matrix lastnight

greeeeeat movie, wish they didn't make 2 and 3 for it juts because they sort of went in a direction i didn't like lol and......was happy with leaving imagination to come up with conclusions of where it went from there


----------



## quietgal

Balto III....

I watched it with an 8 year-old. It was pretty bad...but the little girl was entertained. I'm sure the original Balto was much better.


----------



## danielk

dagon01 said:


> Point Break on Blu-Ray. It was pretty bad.


Bad as in good, or bad as in it sucked? I liked _Point Break_ when I saw it years ago.

I just watched _Tombstone_ for the umpteenth time last night. I love that movie.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Hancock.


----------



## Mr. Orange

The Eye (fell asleep cos it was bad/I was tired)

From what I saw:
4/10


----------



## roswell

In Bruges - Yeaaaaaaah!!


----------



## Dagon

danielk said:


> dagon01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point Break on Blu-Ray. It was pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad as in good, or bad as in it sucked? I liked _Point Break_ when I saw it years ago.
> 
> I just watched _Tombstone_ for the umpteenth time last night. I love that movie.
Click to expand...

Bad as in bad. It was entertaining for like 30 minutes then it just got ridiculous. Just really over the top.


----------



## X33

Rambo .. I didn't like it. There was unecessary violence and the plot was linear and predictable.


----------



## hulkamaniak

Dewey Cox


----------



## Drella

Withnail and I
O Lucky Man!


----------



## TorLin

Harry Potter (tv)


----------



## RedTulip

The Incredible Hulk
I Am Legend


----------



## seanybhoy

The final Austin Powersy movie one.


----------



## Mc Borg

Mr. Bean's Holiday :lol


----------



## curi0us

Just finished watching Memento and Soylent Green.


----------



## TorLin

hitch


----------



## danielk

We just watched the first three Harry Potter movies. I'm the only one here that hasn't read the books. I can definitely say that I like the third one (Prisoner of Azkaban) the best. It's much more dark.


----------



## Drella

The Last Time.
Michael Keaton is so sexy. The movie was terribly bland, though. And I ****ing hate Brendan Frasier, his wife, his relatives, and everything he holds dear in his life.


----------



## TorLin

signs (on tv)


----------



## flickaflicka

Wall-e! BTW, Buffalo '66 is totally one of my favorite movies.


----------



## shyguydan

V for Vendetta


----------



## Dagon

AdrianG said:


> Rambo .. I didn't like it. There was unecessary violence and the plot was linear and predictable.


I loved this movie and actually pretended I was Rambo for weeks after watching it. His forearms in this movie are the biggest forearms I have ever seen outside of a steroid using bodybuilder.

Also I just watched Total Recall on Blu-Ray. Loved it even though I have seen it like 4 times but never on Blu-Ray.


----------



## TorLin

Monster Inc (on TV)


----------



## Chrysalii

the Simpsons Movie


----------



## HangNail

Clerks
extremely vulgar and horrible acting, but pretty funny


----------



## ardrum

Saved (4/5)

What a fun time! :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Jurassic Park III (great movie!)


----------



## Mr. Orange

The Thing
9/10


----------



## danielk

ardrum said:


> Saved (4/5)
> 
> What a fun time! :lol


Excellent movie. Mandy Moore was perfect.

_Point Break_ (7/10)


----------



## Equisgurl

tootsie.. i love that movie!


----------



## HangNail

The Squid and the Whale
amazing movie...5 out of 5 claps: :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## bezoomny

Alice in Wonderland (Disney cartoon)

I'd forgotten how great it is.


----------



## roswell

Hancock

Get Smart


----------



## Drella

Irreversible.


----------



## Mc Borg

Fire in the Sky


----------



## roswell




----------



## Mr. Orange

Memento (10/10)

My favorite all time movie!


----------



## Caligula

...


----------



## ardrum

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Memento (10/10)
> 
> My favorite all time movie!


I bet you'd like "Following" too if you haven't seen it. It was also directed by Christopher Nolan, right before Memento.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Wanted (8/10)

Really cool movie, and the main character suffers from anxiety, and seemingly depression as well. Worth a look for sure.



ardrum said:


> Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memento (10/10)
> 
> My favorite all time movie!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd like "Following" too if you haven't seen it. It was also directed by Christopher Nolan, right before Memento.
Click to expand...

Thanks Adam, I have seen it, and it's one of my favorite movies as well. Nolan is my favorite director. I cannot wait for "The Dark Knight"! It's gonna be amazing!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Into The Wild


----------



## Dagon

Drillbit Taylor.....kinda dumb but a few laughs.


----------



## DudeHere

Intruder-80's horror fans know what I am talking about...


----------



## batman can

The Love Guru

I highly liked it!


----------



## starblob

Crackerjack. This movie makes me happy. It also instils in me a desire to get involved with a loving and respectable bowling club.


----------



## Babygirly

Wall-E


----------



## Mr. Orange

Hell Boy II: The Golden Army (7.5/10)


----------



## roswell

*Goodfellas* for the first time. It was excellent!


----------



## Graphite

Death Proof 5.5/10
Borat 5/10
Clerks II 7/10
Texas Chain Saw Massacre (1974) 10/10
Planet Terror 5/10
The Burning 7/10
Strangeland 3/10
Eaten Alive 4.5/10


----------



## danielk

Caddyshack (11/10)

Ty (Chevy Chase): _Remember, Danny: Two wrongs don't make a right, but three rights make a left_.
:rofl


----------



## sansd

The Other Side of Sunday


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## danielk

Fletch (5/5)


----------



## Drella

Seul Contre Tous.

Being born against your will. Eat. Wave your dick around. Make new life. Die. Life is one big void. It's always been, and it'll always be. A large void that can do just fine without me. I don't want to play that game anymore, not in this life. I want to experience something personal, something intense. I don't want to be the final replaceable part of a giant machine. The day I die, I want to have done more than the **** millions of ****ers have done together.


----------



## TorLin

stardust


----------



## Ally

Superman Returns


----------



## shyguydan

Blood Diamond


8/10


----------



## person86

Clueless.

greatest film ever?


----------



## Caligula

...


----------



## Vincenzo

Watched There Will Be Blood again. Plainview is one of the greatest heroes in all fiction.


----------



## turbomatt

Vincenzo said:


> Watched There Will Be Blood again. Plainview is one of the greatest heroes in all fiction.


Yeah, I just watched this. Wouldn't call Plainview a hero though...

Fantastic film.


----------



## RedTulip

Hellboy 2 The Golden Army


----------



## Dagon

Halloween(1978) on Blu-ray. Movie looked awesome but I think I've watched this one too many times now. It wasn't as good. Like a song you finally wear out.


----------



## Babygirly

Hancock


----------



## ANCIENT

Kyaa! said:


> No Country for Old Men


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I dont remember and that is not the name of the movie my short and long term memory has taken effect.


----------



## Drella

Million Dollar Baby. 

My goal in life is to have the physique of The Blue Bear. Unfortunately, I'm a sissy of a girl with the muscles of an AIDS stricken DJ Qualls.


----------



## Mehitabel

Hellboy 2

Shmeh. Not my cup of tea. Just went because I couldn't tell my friend I didn't want to waste $11 on it.


----------



## Noca

Hellboy 2 

The movie SUCKED! plain and simple. It was even worse than the first one. I only went because my friend paid for it.


----------



## bezoomny

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Snickersnack

Why We Fight-well worth watching; reinforced my belief in the imminent doom of America. 

Who Killed the Electric Car-same (although it suffered by having too many celebrities in it)


----------



## Mr. Orange

Almost Famous (8/10)


----------



## Drella

The Machine Girl.

Haha, this movie was so epic. It is essentially a horrible movie, but it brought on a lot of late night laughs from me, because it's cheesy, campy, over the top, and super gory. It has everything: machine gun arm, chainsaw leg, drill bra, head ripping off chain thing, etc. I want a drill bra. I especially loved it when the one guy was shot a million times by the chick's machine gun arm and just became a bloody skeleton with bulging eyes that still managed to run around screaming with his arms flailing about. You could see the chick's real arm inside the nub the entire time.. the effects were terrible, which only made it even more hilarious.


----------



## Mc Borg

Bunshinsaba


----------



## CutInStoneByElements

Andy Warhol's Frankenstien
Monster Dog (staring Alice Cooper!!!)
Cock Pigs prt. II

I love the video stores here in Baton Rouge.


----------



## ardrum

Best in Show

Such a funny movie!

Sherri Ann Cabot: Leslie and I have an amazing relationship and it's very physical, he still pushes all my buttons. People say 'oh but he's so much older than you' and you know what, I'm the one having to push him away. We have so much in common, we both love soup...and snow peas...we love the outdoors...and...talking...and not talking. We could not talk or talk forever and still find things to not talk about.

Gerry Fleck: I can't dance, I can't dance, I've got two left feet! 
Cookie Fleck: I thought he was kidding. 
Gerry Fleck: But I wasn't. I was born with two left feet.

Trevor Beckwith: [as Scott enters with Agnes the Shih Tzu] And now we have the toy, the Shih Tzu is coming, and here is, uh, Scott Donlan. 
Buck Laughlin: Look at Scott! He is prancing along with the dog! Man, I tell you something, if you live in my neighborhood and you're dressed like that, you'd better be a hotel doorman.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Wanted, for a second time! Awesome movie!!


----------



## shyguydan

Definetely, Maybe

I rate it an 9/10 for ingenious comedic relief


----------



## WinterDave

Layer Cake (2004) starring Daniel Craig (the new James Bond in Casino Royale)....It's a darkly comic and very violent British gangland hit movie in the tradition of 'Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels'...
This movie was fantastic! Great acting, good plot, lots of violence and sick humor! :lol You can really see how Craig landed the James Bond slot....He is an excellent actor! One of the best movies I have seen this year....8.5 out of 10

http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=14057 ... ID=13#tabs


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Snickersnack

The second Futurama DVD movie, _The Beast with a Billion Backs_. Love the tentacle.


----------



## Hoppipolla

416girl said:


> Igby Goes Down. A bit of a yawner.. but then again, I was pretty tired at the time. :stu


You didn't like it? I thought it was great. Got me all teary eyed. 

In Bruges


----------



## X33

The Departed .. boring, I stopped halfway through.


----------



## ardrum

This is Spinal Tap


----------



## Mr. Orange

Meet The Spartans (1/10) Dreadful haha


----------



## Ally

The Amazing Panda Adventure. Sooo cute. ^_^


----------



## Drella

The Wackness.


----------



## Mr. Orange

The Dark Knight (10/10)


----------



## nubly

patton


----------



## Drella

Smart People.

It needed more of Thomas Hayden Church's *** and less of everything else.


----------



## apartment7

American Gangster. I really liked it. 

I watched the extended edition on DVD which is apparently about 30 mins longer than the theatrical release. None of it felt like filler or added scenes so I'm surprised they were able to lose so much for the cinema cut.


----------



## Bad Religion

The Dark Knight


----------



## Aloysius

Untraceable


----------



## batman can

The Skeleton Key


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Shutter

awful.


----------



## seanybhoy

Jackass 2 ( for the squillionth time)


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## glennz20

The Dark Knight. Will see it again soon.


----------



## citizen_erased

Wanted -Quite a cool film, loads of action and i loved all the slow motion bits.


----------



## TorLin

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (on TV)


----------



## ardrum

The Dark Knight -- 5/5

The Orphanage -- 3.5/5


----------



## rufusmor

i wanted to see wanted but its rated R. i saw the dark night, suprisingly there were only 4 people there in the theatre.


citizen_erased said:


> Wanted -Quite a cool film, loads of action and i loved all the slow motion bits.


----------



## shyvr6

The Dark Knight


----------



## nubly

a bridge too far


----------



## Perfectionist

Indecent Proposal. Oh, Robert Redford.


----------



## Mr. Orange

The Machinist (8/10)


----------



## Babygirly

Fargo
The Simpsons Movie
Hellboy 2
The Onion Movie
Malibu's Most Wanted
Memento


----------



## omgnoudidnt

The Dark Knight- probably one of the best movies I've ever seen. Heath MADE that movie. <3 him.


----------



## Babygirly

strange wilderness
into the wild


----------



## TheGecko

The Godfather


----------



## Meee

Charlie Bartlett. Nice film.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Suspect Zero


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Dark Knight. Honestly one of the best movies I've seen.


----------



## Drella




----------



## HangNail

Pulp Fiction :troll


----------



## kimmie372

In Good Company...great flick.

opcorn


----------



## Fireflylight

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Mr. Orange

The Dark Knight...again. Oh, and its still a 10/10


----------



## Atticus

The Dancer Upstairs. I think I have the title right. It has the bad guy from "No Country For Old Men", Javier Bardem. Good movie. It's beautifully filmed, and there's a scene with the song "Who knows where the time goes" sung by Nina Simone that blew me away.


----------



## seanybhoy

Iron Man- it was good but not great


----------



## estse

I think it was called Broken Flowers. Bill Murray was in it.


----------



## njodis

The Machinist

Well, I thought it was good.


----------



## RedTulip

The Wrangler


----------



## njodis

Into the Wild

I think it drug on a bit too long, but it was okay.


----------



## Jellybeanz

-


----------



## danielk

Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## ANCIENT

the dark knight
American Psycho
Cashback
No Country for Old Men
Into the Wild
Fight Club


----------



## ardrum

That's a lotta back-to-back movies!


----------



## ANCIENT

ardrum said:


> That's a lotta back-to-back movies!


no. these are movies that I watched since last friday (saw batman at 12am). I don't really like watching movies but someone is making me watch these movies with them.

I have to say. they all all pretty good movies.


----------



## ardrum

ANCIENT said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lotta back-to-back movies!
> 
> 
> 
> no. these are movies that I watched since last friday (saw batman at 12am). I don't really like watching movies but someone is making me watch these movies with them.
> 
> I have to say. they all all pretty good movies.
Click to expand...

Cashback is a short, right? I think I've seen that.


----------



## ANCIENT

cashback (2006) is a full movie. its an hour and a half long. it has a lot of nudity but its a good movie. its very artsy. if you haven't seen it you should check it out.


----------



## ardrum

ANCIENT said:


> cashback (2006) is a full movie. its an hour and a half long. it has a lot of nudity but its a good movie. its very artsy. if you haven't seen it you should check it out.


Holy crapola! It's the same thing! Well, kind of.

I was referring to the 2004 short "Cashback." It seems he created an Act 1 and 3 to bookend his 2004 short!

Wow, now I'm a bit curious about how it was extended.

The short was great, but I am a tad suspicious of how it would translate to a full-length film (rather than the 18 minute short which was also filled with nudity).


----------



## Jaded_

The last movie I watched was Get Smart awhile back.


----------



## Coward

MACUNAIMA (1969)

[youtube:1wnpv6nj]kUep44KoRo0[/youtube:1wnpv6nj]

THE BEST BRAZILLIAN MOVIE I'VE EVER SEEN!


----------



## ShyFX

21 

It really sucked.


----------



## Drella




----------



## holtby43

Breathing Room (2008)


----------



## Fireflylight

Saved!


----------



## TheGecko

WALL-E
The Dark Knight


----------



## Ally

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## mserychic

X-FILES!!!


----------



## batman can

Ally said:


> You, Me and Dupree


----------



## ardrum

Them


----------



## njodis

21 Grams


----------



## Meee

Wanted. The action was good but i'm not a fan of much else in the film. I mean i know no one watches a film like this for the plot or well thought out characters but this one was incredibly ridiculous and full of holes if you bother to stop and think about it for even one second. It was enjoyable but so completely and utterly stupid. Gah.


----------



## Perfectionist

Hitler: The Rise of Evil part one. Part two starts in 12 minutes.


----------



## Drella

Bad Santa.


----------



## sansd

Dear Wendy


----------



## Roberto

the dark knight


----------



## Snickersnack

mserychic said:


> X-FILES!!!


How was it? I used to love X-Files but haven't really thought about it for a couple years.

My last movies:

The Dark Knight
In Bruges
Cat Soup (a bizarre Japanese cartoon short-check it out if you can find it. It was only a half hour, but was on its own DVD, so I think it counts as a movie. Sure it does.)


----------



## Babygirly

The Happening ..


----------



## Drella

The Story of O Continued (aka Fruits of Passion)


----------



## jjo

The Princess Bride (in between my gilmore girls dvd marathon)


----------



## Drella

_Dance, sweat, and stink. He will get you all in the end._


----------



## danielk

City of Angels


----------



## southward

21

Ugh... I hated it.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

John Rambo


----------



## Just Lurking

I saw the second X-Files movie. The power went out twice during the previews. First time I've been in a movie theater for such an incident. That may have been an omen for the movie itself, as I found it didn't really live up to its hype. It was all right, though.


----------



## Roberto

The God's Must be Crazy. that was nice.


----------



## ANCIENT

Roberto said:


> The God's Must be Crazy. that was nice.


i've seen that movie. i don't know what to say about it.


----------



## ardrum

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## ANCIENT

just saw the new x-files movie.



Just Lurking said:


> as I found it didn't really live up to its hype. It was all right, though.


agree. it wasn't that good. it was ok.


----------



## Aloysius

You Don't Mess With The Zohan


----------



## Drella

State of Grace.


----------



## ANCIENT

True Romance


----------



## Aloysius

The Happening


----------



## Slim Shady

Le Fils

and

La Cage aux Folles


----------



## southward

Numb

I really liked it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Beetlejuice.


----------



## Drella

Cobra Verde.

The first shot of Kinski in this movie is one of my favorite shots of all-time. His eyes are intense. No one has ever -or will ever- out act him.


----------



## sansd

I was watching _Rois et reine_/_Kings and Queen_ earlier tonight until encountering DVD problems.


----------



## TorLin

Pitch black.


----------



## WinterDave

Wanted--Not too bad, average action flick....6
Hancock, funny in the beginning but turns stupid...6
Family Stone...Not too bad a romantic comedy....6.5


----------



## Polar

American Gangster


----------



## X33

Harold & Kumar II: Escape from Guatanoma 

I stopped within the first 10 min., it's too crass. I was expecting a nice comedy.


----------



## Slothrop

It had been a while. Re-watched _Withnail & I_.


----------



## HangNail

Fahrenheit 9/11


----------



## njodis

Pathology

It was pretty nasty and... not really that good.


----------



## BeNice

Breaking Away, starring Dennis Christopher and Dennis Quaid. I liked it.


----------



## danielk

Ghost Rider - 4/10


----------



## holtby43

X33 said:


> Harold & Kumar II: Escape from Guatanoma
> 
> I stopped within the first 10 min., it's too crass. I was expecting a nice comedy.


 :lol

American History X


----------



## NikkiVale

The Dark Knight. Awesome!! RIP Heath Ledger, he was amazing as Joker


----------



## childofsolitude

I saw Get Smart at my local $2 theater. It was ok. A bit long but parts of it were funny. Can't complain if it was only $2.


----------



## Slim Shady

The Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin)


----------



## ANCIENT

Slaughtered Vomit Dolls



what...the...****....


movies i'll be watching in the next few days:
Ilsa: Harem Keeper Of The Oil Sheiks
Ilsa: She Wolf Of The SS
Ilsa: The Wicked Warden


----------



## Drella

^ Be prepared for Dyanne Thorne's terrifying boobs. I love the Ilsa movie franchise, it's such trash.

Bird with the Crystal Plumage.


----------



## danielk

Blue State


----------



## glennz20

The X-Files: I Want To Believe....again


----------



## ardrum

The OH! in OHIO


----------



## RubyTuesday

....hmmmm... I last saw "Mamma Mia"

-Wasn't my choice though: more a movie for older people!! :yes 

Funny fact, though: Pierce Brosnan's singing voice is nothing less than comical! :lol


----------



## ANCIENT

The Mummy 3. it wasn't that good.

Ilsa: Harem Keeper Of The Oil Sheiks

i think this movie was made with only one thing in mind...


Drella said:


> Dyanne Thorne's terrifying boobs.


the action scenes (if you want to call them that) were awful. i found them hilarious at times.


----------



## VCL XI

ANCIENT said:


> Ilsa: The Wicked Warden


The Lina Romay soft-core analingus scene made this worth price of admission. Am I allowed to say analingus?

...Watched the _The Inglorious Bastards_ new DVD(s). Not my favorite Enzo movie, but it's good fun and there's tons of extras. It seems the best thing about a remake is always the decent re-release of the original.


----------



## Drella

VCL XI said:


> Enzo


Such an overlooked genius. He ripped off so many movies and turned them into sleazy masterpieces... "Jaws" was lame, "The Last Shark" is where it's at. 
And I seriously have to see Hammerhead; I can't find it anywhere, but the trailer is beyond epic.
[youtube:1gtbe62p]npuRh0X5aKA[/youtube:1gtbe62p]


----------



## ardrum

^ That looks great!!!

I really want to see "An American Hippie in Israel." Too bad I can't find any sort of DVD or anything for it.

The trailer is so :lol :lol :lol

Eek... Uhh, can't exactly post it on SAS methinks (risky). If you go to YouTube and search for it though, it's hilarious.

Here, this makes it easy for you: PbR9fNDC3MM


----------



## omgnoudidnt

Mamma Mia, easily the most awful movie ever. I will never get that 2 hours of my life back.

Edit to say that I really liked some of the music, despite how horribly embarrassing the movie was.


----------



## danielk

_Premonition_ - arghhhh... I should've seen it coming.


----------



## ANCIENT

death in venice

great!


----------



## danielk

The Dark Knight


----------



## Drella

The Night Porter


----------



## Babygirly

Donnie Darko
Doomsday


----------



## ShyFX

Iron Man
You Don't Mess With the Zohan
Incredible Hulk

Surprisingly, the movie I enjoyed the most was Zohan. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## seanybhoy

The Forbidden Kingdom


----------



## holtby43

Funny Games


----------



## Snickersnack

The Wicker Man (original)-one of my favorite movies, and possibly Christopher Lee's best (although my favorite of his performances will always be _Rasputin, the Mad Monk_)

Persepolis-altogether excellent. On a technical level, black and white works well in animation, which after seeing something as beautifully made as this makes its scarcity so disappointing.

I'm disappointed-I had wanted to check out Hellboy II, since I like Mike Mignola and Guillermo del Toro, but it's moved on. Ah well. I wasn't blown away by the first one anyway.


----------



## ardrum

4 Months, 3 Weeks, 2 Days

Dark, depressing, and gross. It's very good--for what it's going for...Not something I'd ever want to see again though. ugh...


----------



## HangNail

Dark Knight


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Santa Claus 3 the escape claus


----------



## turbomatt

The Darjeeling Limited. I enjoyed it.


----------



## HangNail

Forgiving Dr. Mengele
really good! :yes 
and really sad :cry


----------



## bezoomny

Control


----------



## danielk

_Secretary_

Know this one, Karl? I bet you do!


----------



## holtby43

To Catch a Killer


----------



## Polar

Resident Evil something something


----------



## Snickersnack

Edward Scissorhands. Poor chap.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Pineapple Express

7/10


----------



## ShyFX

King of New York


----------



## Slim Shady

The Dark Knight.


----------



## User57854

Superbad
Dark Knight
Atonement
Mummy III
Half Nelson


----------



## HangNail

Fido
ehh...not that great :no


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The omen


----------



## nubly

glory


----------



## shyguydan

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2 with my gf :lol


----------



## RedTulip

The Dark Knight


----------



## Fireflylight

Mean Girls


----------



## nubly

saving private ryan


----------



## humblelulu

save the last dance (the other nght on tv)


----------



## dave :o

Girl, Interrupted

dunno why, was flipping through channels and a movie set in a psych ward looked interesting, watched it till the end too.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Equilibrium

8/10


----------



## Slim Shady

28 days later


----------



## ardrum

Surfwise (5/5)


----------



## holtby43

Sleepaway Camp


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Step Brothers


----------



## AngelKent

"Sudden Impact" with Clint Eastwood as Dirty Harry


----------



## TorLin

'Boyz N The Hood' on tv


----------



## sunmoonstars76

The Ghost of Mae Nak, very cool movie.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Also, i watched bicentennial man, i dunno, i wasn't really all that into it


----------



## ANCIENT

Kyaa! said:


> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## danielk

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl - Johnny Depp is the film


----------



## seanybhoy

Braveheart


----------



## Mr. Orange

seanybhoy said:


> Braveheart


You would.


----------



## Halcyon

The Spiderwick Chronicles

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0416236/

surprisingly good!


----------



## Drella

Terrible, but not directed by Steven Spielberg, so it is a masterpiece by comparison. It's actually hilarious for all the right reasons -the shark takes down a helicopter, gnaws off everyone's legs, and lingers above water for most of the movie because it is realistically what an actual shark would do. I love Enzo G. Castellari.


----------



## Slim Shady

Watched Gattaca on TV


----------



## TorLin

"STAR WARS: CLONE WARS"
(Friday, August 15, 2008 @ 12:01am)
i don't care what the critics say. I like star wars and true fans always stick to what they like, hypocrites can move on.


----------



## Ally

My Neighbour Totoro (didn't finish it though)


----------



## bezoomny

Pineapple Express


----------



## holtby43

Oldboy


----------



## seanybhoy

Dirty Sanchez the seven deadly sins (12/10)


----------



## Peace99

Batman Dark Knight at Imax. It was amazing.


----------



## Slim Shady

50 first dates


----------



## Fireflylight

Mamma Mia


----------



## sh0x

Batman Dark Knight, it was good but slightly confusing


----------



## TorLin

bourne 1


----------



## Slim Shady

The Prestige


----------



## SAgirl

Definately maybe with Ryan Reynolds and Abigail Breslin. It's about divorce and old relationships and finding new relationships.


----------



## TorLin

bourne 2


----------



## dullard

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Slim Shady

Rendezvous


----------



## Mr. Orange

Gone Baby Gone
8/10


----------



## smalltowngirl

Mamma Mia!

That was a fun movie.


----------



## ShyFX

This weekend I saw...

Smokin Aces
Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels
Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Drella

Burden of Dreams


----------



## holtby43

Forgetting Sarah Marshall

meh


----------



## trancediva88

_Dark Knight_ :b


----------



## sansd

Amores perros


----------



## X33

torlin said:


> bourne 2


awesome no? I liked all 3.


----------



## ardrum

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly 

I read the book a few years ago, and it seems like it was less depressing than the film. It's still a great movie though, but just more sad than I had expected, even after reading the book.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Red Shoes


----------



## Mr. Orange

Thirteen

7/10


----------



## danielk

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## philomath

Brideshead Revisited.


----------



## dullard

Hard Candy


----------



## Slim Shady

The School of Rock


----------



## seanybhoy

Hellboy


----------



## smalltowngirl

Numb

It was okay.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Red Shoes


----------



## Ally

Harold & Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay.

It was pretty bad I won't lie. I thought it would be better.


----------



## Slim Shady

Harold and Kumar go to Whitecastle


----------



## TorLin

"Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones"
on spike tv


----------



## Sabreth

In Bruges.

I loved it.


----------



## eyeguess

There's Something About Mary


Hilarious...why haven't I seen this movie!?!?!?!


----------



## KC-Blu-Eyez

Step Brothers, funny but stupid childish funny.


----------



## holtby43

Se7en


----------



## RedTulip

The Notebook


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Cavemans Valentine. Samuel Jackson is awesome in that movie.


----------



## Slim Shady

Babel


----------



## dullard

Blood Feast


----------



## sunmoonstars76

eww, Heavenly Creatures! That movie is horrible!


----------



## there.is.no.they

Dreams
my first time to watch a Kurosawa movie. Great and visually stunning.


----------



## CandySays

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Snickersnack

Circle of Iron (aka The Silent Flute): odd Zen-based fable with David Carradine (based on stuff Bruce Lee was apparently working on).



sunmoonstars76 said:


> eww, Heavenly Creatures! That movie is horrible!


Aw, no way. In terms of literal violence, it's no way near as horrible as his early films-which are also great, if in a less critic-pleasing way.


----------



## Slim Shady

Red Dragon


----------



## Babygirly

Mirrors


----------



## seanybhoy

Dodgeball


----------



## narcolepsy

running with scissors-oddly familiar


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Awakenings


----------



## njodis

Hancock

hooray for the power of the internets :b


----------



## Drella

The Wizard of Gore remake. Utter ****. Allow me to lament Crispin Glover's film career. I love him, but this has to stop.


----------



## eekmd

Finally saw "Vertigo". What a great film!


----------



## mserychic

Margot At The Wedding.. what a strange and pointless movie.


----------



## TorLin

'while u were sleeping'
on tv


----------



## Slim Shady

sunmoonstars76 said:


> Awakenings


Me too. And it was my third time watching the movie.

Great movie by the way. I love it!


----------



## Perfectionist

Tropic Thunderrrr

Awesome, made Tom Cruise funny for the first time in a decade,and awesome.


----------



## holtby43

I've got Jay & Silent Bob on in the background. It's not so funny.


----------



## Drella

My Cousin Vinny.


----------



## Chrysalii

Mystery Science Theater 3000 The Movie


----------



## NutterButter

Vicky Barcelona whatever, the new Woody Allen movie. It was overrated, but Javier Bardem was good in it.


----------



## glennz20

Cloverfield, again. Not quite as impressive the second time round and I didn't realise how short it goes for (70 minutes!!) Still, a surprisingly serious yet enjoyable movie.


----------



## Roberto

The Nasty Rabbit.


----------



## ardrum

Persepolis (4/5)


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Bulletproof, and then Life


----------



## Slim Shady

Wallace and Grommit: The curse of the were-rabbit


----------



## danielk

Weird Science


----------



## danielk

Of Mice and Men (1992)


----------



## shyguydan

The Invisible


----------



## sunmoonstars76

danielk said:


> Of Mice and Men (1992)


I don't like that movie so well. THe book is better.


----------



## SAgirl

We Own the Night with Joaquin Phoenix, Eva Mendes, and Mark Wahlburg. About a brother who wants to protect his brother and father who are cops from the Russian Mob. Excellent Movie. Drama.


----------



## Slim Shady

A hard day's night



sunmoonstars76 said:


> danielk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of Mice and Men (1992)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that movie so well. THe book is better.
Click to expand...

 :yes :yes


----------



## TorLin

Star Wars : Episode III - Revenge of the Sith 
SPIKE TV


----------



## Shauna The Dead

The Good Son


----------



## Mr. Orange

torlin said:


> Star Wars : Episode III - Revenge of the Sith
> SPIKE TV


Hello I am Hayden Christianson. My ****ty acting is ruining the saga.


----------



## delphiki

Superbad!


----------



## Polar

"PS. I love you"

It was okay.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Striking Distance
Firestarter
Stand By Me
Big
Wilder Napalm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Mirrors

It was disgusting.


----------



## Slim Shady

SLC Punk


----------



## dullard

Flesh Gordon

hahahaha =P


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Master and Commander


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Ghost Ship


----------



## Drella

[REC]
Pretty good for a modern zombie movie, which is surprising since the overwhelming majority aren't even slightly redeemable.


----------



## Zephyr

The Dark Knight. Finally.


----------



## delphiki

White Chicks.


----------



## Leigh20reed

Pineapple express. Really funny


----------



## Drella

Nobody Wants To Play With Me


----------



## delphiki

Rocket Science.


----------



## danielk

Benny & Joon


----------



## Slim Shady

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## apartment7

The Cottage

Very well written comedy horror.


----------



## delphiki

Hot Fuzz. 8)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Rocky Balboa


----------



## holtby43

The Love Guru


----------



## Eminence

The Brave One, Omg it's an awesome movie <3


----------



## danielk

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## TorLin

a night at the museum


----------



## Mc Borg

The Great Yokai War


----------



## apartment7

He Loves Me, He Loves Me Not.

Great French film. Audrey Tatou is adorable in this.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Beowulf


----------



## pennyserenade

The first half of Batman Begins


----------



## TorLin

labyrinth


----------



## seanybhoy

Chopper


----------



## TorLin

"Dark Crystal"


----------



## golden hummingbird

Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2... I went to the theater with one of the few people I feel comfortable hanging out with.

It was kind of like we were ripped off, because it was just a mishmash of the last three books. :/


----------



## TorLin

"eragon"


----------



## delphiki

The Squid and the Whale.


----------



## ANCIENT

Coffee and Cigarettes 1, 2, and 3


----------



## Mr. Orange

Rose Red (8/10)

Great horror movie.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

12 monkeys (Brad Pitt is really annoying in this movie)


----------



## Polar

Mozart and the Whale

Too many numbers...


----------



## Slim Shady

Stranger than fiction


----------



## delphiki

Hard Candy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Eye

Princess Blade


----------



## Aloysius

Doomsday
Eragon


----------



## TorLin

Bad Boys II


----------



## nubly

all quiet on the western front

good world war 1 movie made shortly after the silent era


----------



## bezoomny

Gone With The Wind

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## sunmoonstars76

back to school, the one with rodney dangerfield


----------



## ANCIENT

Bukowski - Born Into This


----------



## Mr. Orange

The House Bunny
6/10

Was actually quite funny. I was surprised. This was after walking out of Disaster Movie.


----------



## rb1088

30 days of Night


----------



## Mr. Orange

The Butterfly Effect
7.5/10

Cool movie!


----------



## turbomatt

Withnail and I.


----------



## whiterabbit

Dead Man's Shoes. ****ing brilliant. How did I miss out on this one?


----------



## Drella

^I love Dead Man's Shoes.

The last film I watched was Tropic Thunder. I hate Ben Stiller and Jack Black, and nothing will ever change that, not even Robert Downey Jr. in blackface.


----------



## SomethingSomething

The Body Snatcher - 10/10

Probably my favorite of the Val Lewton horror films I've seen. Karloff, as usual, is great - one his best roles in my opinion.


----------



## recycled

Watching Titanic as we speak. I didn't realize Leo was 23 and Kate was 22 when they did this movie. That really puts things in perspective for me.


----------



## RedTulip

Sweeney Todd, The Demon Barber of Fleet Street 
(didn't like it as much as I thought I would) 

The Mummy Curse of the Dragon Emperor (okay)


----------



## holtby43

Zero Day


----------



## delphiki

I, Robot!


----------



## Drella

My Left Foot

It's pretty infuriating what the real Mary did to Christy.


----------



## VCL XI

_Floundering_

Low budget Gen-X flick with an amazing amount of cameos, but it lost me in the second half. Had an interesting interior monologue though:

"This sounds really corny, but I like people. However, I'm envious of almost _everyone I see_. They seem like they have something that I don't. It's like I'm looking in at a reality that hovers around others but shuts me out. It lets them just be them, what they are, un-self-conscious. Even if they seem totally strung out and untogether..."


----------



## Drella

I'm watching State of Grace.
Gary Oldman is great here. Most of his roles were quite nice until, say, the end of the mid-90s. Ed Harris is also noteworthy; I think I love him in a non-platonic sense. I don't get why more people don't like this movie. Sean Penn, Gary Oldman, Ed Harris, John Turturro, John C. Reilly, Burgess Meredith...


----------



## Jellybeanz

Tropic Thunder. :nw Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

The Brave One


----------



## dullard

Eraserhead


----------



## ANCIENT

Godzilla (1954)

over the next month or two i'm going to be watching all the godzilla movies. i've found 29 movies so far, i don't know if there's anymore.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Slim Shady

Groundhog Day.


----------



## delphiki

Artificial Intelligence: AI


----------



## Noirette

A Series of Unfortunate Events.


----------



## whiterabbit

Road. 

I could only find a really ****ty quality version of it but it was still great.


----------



## Slim Shady

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Equisgurl

hancock, pretty amusing.


----------



## TorLin

"Star Wars: Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back" on SPIKE TV


----------



## quietgal

The Hidden Blade. Good historical drama about samurai.


----------



## meghanaddie

Stranger Than Fiction. My current favorite movie


----------



## dullard

*Re: What was the last movie you watched?*

City of God


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Tropic Thunder :rofl


----------



## danielk

Minority Report - 8.5/10


----------



## mountain5

Tropic Thunder

Overhyped, but great acting and clever writing.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Oh oh oh! I wanted to see that movie. It's still in theatres right?


----------



## Slim Shady

Le Grand Chemin


----------



## RubyTuesday

The Bank Job.

-excellent movie.


----------



## seanybhoy

I just realised i haven't been to the cinema since The Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift aww man that's gotta change.

Last movie erm Eddy Murphy Raw aww man u gotta love it.


----------



## Polar

Doomsday

It kept me awake.


----------



## holtby43

You Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Slim Shady

The Lords of Dogtown


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Wind Chill


----------



## ShyFX

Zeitgeist The Movie: World Trade Center


It was interesting.


----------



## delphiki

V for Vendetta!


----------



## danielk

From Hell


----------



## Jellybeanz

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. I can't believe I'd never seen this before.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Army of Darkness....omg that movie is sooo lame


----------



## WinterDave

Sorcerer (1977)
Starring: Roy Scheider, Bruno Cremer 
Director: William Friedkin

4.4 out of 5 stars See all reviews (87 customer reviews)

"Following the blockbuster success of The Exorcist, director William Friedkin had the clout to make any film he wanted, and he nearly ruined his career making Sorcerer, an ill-fated remake of the classic French thriller The Wages of Fear. Given the big-budget treatment that Friedkin could command, the original plot remains unchanged: In an unnamed Latin American country, Roy Scheider leads a group of four fugitives who will earn their freedom if they can successfully transport truckloads of volatile nitroglycerine over treacherous terrain to extinguish a raging oil fire. The unstable explosives could prove deadly at any point of the journey, and numerous obstacles threaten the completion of the mission. Produced under rugged conditions in the jungles of the Dominican Republic, the film is visually impressive and contains intense moments of astonishing suspense, but the specter of the superior French version hangs over every scene. This version remains a folly of directorial ambition run amuck, but for the very same reason Sorcerer is a film that's hauntingly unforgettable, fueled by an atmosphere of dread and the forceful powers of nature. Presented in full-screen format on DVD, the film is aided immeasurably by Tangerine Dream's
eerie electronic score."

http://www.amazon.com/Sorcerer-Roy-Sche ... 121&sr=1-1

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076740/


----------



## Slim Shady

The Full Monty


----------



## Polar

Evan Almighty

Better than I had expected.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Just A Dream


----------



## nubly

gods and generals


----------



## holtby43

Iron Man


----------



## dax

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Just Lurking

The Bank Job


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Grindhouse


----------



## Skurplunk

Wristcutters: A Love Story


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Shauna The Dead said:


> Grindhouse


What's that about? Sounds really cool.


----------



## whiterabbit

The Godfather Part III.


----------



## Slim Shady

Sicko - the documentary by Micheal Moore


----------



## delphiki

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Fitzy1506 said:


> My Cousin Vinny


That's a classic, i like that one


----------



## dullard

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## nubly

gettysburg. awesome movie


----------



## Slim Shady

Men in Black


----------



## whiterabbit

Un Chien Andalou.

I'm working my way through the bizarre films thread.


----------



## DB71991

we were soldiers


----------



## TorLin

"Freedom Writers"


----------



## rb1088

"breakfest with scott" indie Canadian film


----------



## Slim Shady

The lake house


----------



## sunmoonstars76

PS I love You. Good movie, but a little long and boring in some parts. But there were some funny parts. Further, Hilary Swank is really hot.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## danielk

The Bank Job


----------



## Drella

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry


----------



## Slim Shady

The Untouchables


----------



## Black_Widow

Pulp Fiction.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Beavis and Butthead Do America.

...yep, I got it on DVD.

-Love the part when Beavis is talking to the old lady next to him in the plane about how many ****s -I mean 'slots'- are in Los Vegas.
..."oh, there's heaps of slots!" says the old lady.

[youtube:2807idv1]



[/youtube:2807idv1]

..."He said 'coming'" "A -huh -huh -huh -hah!" .... :rofl :idea


----------



## whiterabbit

Happiness.

Philip Seymour Hoffman plays a great pervert.


----------



## forever_dreamer

Stepbrothers with Will Ferell that movie was hilarious! :rofl :lol


----------



## delphiki

The Dangerous Lives of Altar Boys


----------



## Cerberus

Omega Man

Wow. This movie has aged horribly. I could not suspend my disbelief at all. I found it pretty funny actually. Albino religious fanatics with capes and sunglasses fighting with Heston, the cowboy scientist.


----------



## Drella

Boy A


----------



## Unshown

Bagger Vance


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Saw IV


----------



## meghanaddie

Fierce People


----------



## Drella

Fulci's The Eroticist. I really want to get a poster of this on my wall.


----------



## holtby43

Sin City


----------



## pariahgirl

fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## dax

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Sabreth

The Incredible Hulk. 

It was okay - not the best super hero movie I've ever seen, but not the worst either.


----------



## Slim Shady

The Bone Collector


----------



## nubly

bury me at wounded knee. good movie but not worth the $13


----------



## Aloysius

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## delphiki

Smart People.


----------



## luminary_pustule

Baby Mama


----------



## sunmoonstars76

brainscan


----------



## sunmoonstars76

The Blob


----------



## sunmoonstars76

1. Honor
2. Stargate
3. The Professional


----------



## ANCIENT

Futurama: The Beast with a Billion Backs

It was LOL, but the story wasn't that great.


----------



## jchildr

Pineapple Express


----------



## sunmoonstars76

BAD GIRLS

Wasn't really into it. I fell asleep half way through. Although the chic that played Cody was kinda hot!!


----------



## Drella

The Opening of Misty Beethoven. I love how this gets a 7.6 rating on imdb. Seriously, it's a great film.


----------



## Noca

Burn After Reading

What a horrible movie, it just plain sucked. The only good part is when Brad Pitt gets shot in the head and dies.


----------



## holtby43

Kyaa said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple Express
> 
> 
> 
> How was that movie? I've been wanting to see it.
Click to expand...

Same here. It sucks having to wait for a dvd to come out before I can watch a movie.


----------



## bezoomny

Toscy said:


> Kyaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple Express
> 
> 
> 
> How was that movie? I've been wanting to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. It sucks having to wait for a dvd to come out before I can watch a movie.
Click to expand...

It was really stupid but really good and borderline homoerotic. :b


----------



## dullard

Evil Dead 2


----------



## TorLin

Superhero Movie


----------



## KILL__JOY

Death Race and it kicked ***.


----------



## holtby43

Juno


----------



## TorLin

Never Back Down


----------



## Drella

The Devil in Miss Jones


----------



## meghanaddie

The Promotion


----------



## ANCIENT

Choke


i went to go see this movie in the theater today, it was good. it's a movie i would download and watch again.


----------



## there.is.no.they

Into The Wild


----------



## Slim Shady

Music and Lyrics


----------



## luminary_pustule

Factory Girl


----------



## meghanaddie

The Hudsucker Proxy ( a favorite!)


----------



## Conquistador

Overboard at me mum's a couple weeks back. It was a movie we used to watch a lot as a kid and i guess it was good to catch up on old times.


----------



## citizen_erased

Juno - Cool, funny and quite cute, although i still think it was hyped up waaaaay too much.


----------



## TorLin

the bank job (2008)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0200465/


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Mr. Orange

Donnie Darko
8.5/10


----------



## RedTulip

The Painted Veil


----------



## er52

August Rush


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Celestite

Dancer in the dark.

The Good Girl.

I was trying to watch Soylent Green but it's too boring.


----------



## Just Lurking

Dances with Wolves


----------



## Drella




----------



## ANCIENT

Drella said:


>


was that movie any good? i've been wanting to see this movie.


----------



## Mc Borg

Re-cycle


----------



## TorLin

Last Holiday


----------



## Half_A_Person

Choke

It was really good, but not exactly what I expected. And as always, the book was better.


----------



## holtby43

Enemy of the State. Love this movie.


----------



## sunmoonstars76

The Redemption of Ghosts


----------



## Drella

ANCIENT said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that movie any good? i've been wanting to see this movie.
Click to expand...

That was my second time watching it. If you like campy violent movies, you'll like it. The effects are of a poor quality, but that's part of its charm. I had to fast forward through all the ninja bull**** to get to the cathartic gore scenes, but it was worth it just for the flying guillotine, the chainsaw guy-in-half phenomenon, badass drill bra, machine gun arm, guy getting face shot completely off, finger sushi, and guy getting shot a million times _but_ still managing to move around screaming even though he's essentially a bulgy-eyed skeleton. It's really a romantic comedy, if anything.


----------



## Aloysius

Hard Candy

Crank

Snatch


----------



## Noca

Taxi Driver

God I hated that annoying trumpet music throughout the movie, and the end of the movie just sucked.


----------



## whiterabbit

Pelle the Conqueror


----------



## delphiki

Harold and Kumar :b


----------



## ANCIENT

-take the money and run
-the machine girl


----------



## there.is.no.they

Celestite said:


> I was trying to watch Soylent Green but it's too boring.


Fell asleep trying to watch it


----------



## njodis

The Secret of NIMH


----------



## TorLin

IRON MAN!


----------



## Drella

Do me, Udo. Asia, you may watch.


----------



## bezoomny

_Star Wars: A New Hope_


----------



## danielk

Lord of the Flies


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Ugly


----------



## Drella

Ladies and Gentlemen, The Fabulous Stains.


----------



## Snickersnack

Batman: Gotham Knights (a direct to DVD anthology of interconnected anime-ish Batman tales, based on the Nolan movies). Not "great"-the stories weren't that fleshed out; they were really just snippets of cool moments without a strong narrative-but interesting. I liked the color palette-lots of nice grays and browns, which suits the grimy industrial look I've always associated with Gotham.


----------



## jchildr

27 Dresses


----------



## Vincenzo

Import/Export -fantastic


----------



## VCL XI

_I Spit on Your Grave_ w/ Joe Bob Briggs commentary.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Happening.


----------



## Snickersnack

Funny Games

There were some interesting bits, but it wasn't anything too amazing.


----------



## Mc Borg

La Moustache


----------



## Zephyr

The Blues Brothers.


----------



## ANCIENT

religulous


----------



## ShyFX

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## seanybhoy

The 40 year old virgin


----------



## whiterabbit

Sweet Sixteen


----------



## seanybhoy

Is that the glasgow one ^^^^ 
Or the american one ?


----------



## er52

Raise Your Voice


----------



## Aloysius

Live Free or Die Hard
300
Super Troopers


----------



## luminary_pustule

Art School Confidential


----------



## Vincenzo

Gomorrah

This film made me look ridiculous because, in the many sequences when people were shot to death, the sound was realistic, meaning that the gunshots were like ten times louder than anything else in the film, as opposed to traditional movie gunshots that blend in comfortably with the rest of the soundtrack. The fact that nearly all the killings were out of the blue didn't help, as I flinched and became visibly startled when in the middle of a banal conversation between characte*BANGBANGBANGBANGBANG*

I am an enormous vagina.


----------



## whiterabbit

seanybhoy said:


> Is that the glasgow one ^^^^
> Or the american one ?


The Glasgow one. Or Greenock to be precise. Is Greenock part of Glasgow?


----------



## EmpoweredByOne

I guess my last one was Rush Hour 2 lol, there aren't a lot of good movies lately. I saw one a few weeks back with Jack Black "Be Kind Rewind"...the worst movie I ever seen :lol


----------



## pita

I watched "If..."

It's a Lindsay Anderson film from the late 60s starring Malcolm McDowell, whose character starts a revolution against his boarding school. The movie is bizarre and violent, but weirdly enjoyable.


----------



## seanybhoy

whiterabbit said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the glasgow one ^^^^
> Or the american one ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Glasgow one. Or Greenock to be precise. Is Greenock part of Glasgow?
Click to expand...

Yeah thereabouts kinda thing good movie btw.

Superbad


----------



## Toad Licker

Iron Man 

It wasn't as good as I'd heard I found myself wishing it would end before it was even half over.


----------



## Snickersnack

Severance.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Evil Dead 2


----------



## dreamer222

Just watched August Rush with my sister. Anyone who has never seen it before is seriously missing out. :yes


----------



## Mc Borg

Toad Licker said:


> Iron Man
> 
> It wasn't as good as I'd heard I found myself wishing it would end before it was even half over.


haha weird... I watched it earlier today and thought the same exact thing. :lol


----------



## bezoomny

_Star Wars: Return of the Jedi_


----------



## bezoomny

EmpoweredByOne said:


> I guess my last one was Rush Hour 2 lol, there aren't a lot of good movies lately. I saw one a few weeks back with Jack Black "Be Kind Rewind"...the worst movie I ever seen :lol


I seriously adored Be Kind Rewind. I thought it was really sweet.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Star Wars


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Imagine me and you


----------



## Noca

88 Minutes

4.8/10


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## zolagerminal

Deliverance.

It's a funny, heartwarming saga about the bonds of fellowship that can form between men when they are ambushed by loveable ********. By the end you'll want to squeal like a pig. WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## delphiki

Shallow Hal...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

american werewolf in london.


----------



## DADAish

A Man to Remember


----------



## sunmoonstars76

Wrong Turn... I definitely see why that one only got two stars. it was so predictable


----------



## sunmoonstars76

zolagerminal said:


> Deliverance.
> 
> It's a funny, heartwarming saga about the bonds of fellowship that can form between men when they are ambushed by loveable ********. By the end you'll want to squeal like a pig. WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


I want to see that one... I've hear of it, but haven't watched it yet


----------



## imt

Righteous Kill


----------



## Noca

Eagle Eye, from the comfort of my bedroom.


----------



## bezoomny

Futurama: Bender's Big Score


----------



## Mc Borg

Body Snatchers


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Hannibal Rising


----------



## 99x

The Departed, again


----------



## Mc Borg

Zebraman


----------



## ANCIENT

The Demonology Of Desire


----------



## ANCIENT

meh


----------



## quietgal

The Great Yokai War.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A tale of two sisters.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Pan's Labyrinth. Sadly I was disappointed. 

Spirited Away. Amazing. 

In Bruges. One of the best films of 2008.


----------



## Drella

Brotherhood of Death.


----------



## kikachuck

EagerMinnow84 said:


> In Bruges. One of the best films of 2008.


I didn't think I was going to like this one as I'm not at all a fan of Colin Farrel, but I did. Although I don't know if I would call it one of the best of 2008.

The last one I watched was The Constant Gardener. Rachel Weisz is a mighty fine woman indeed.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

kikachuck said:


> I didn't think I was going to like this one as I'm not at all a fan of Colin Farrel, but I did. Although I don't know if I would call it one of the best of 2008.


I can't even make a Top 5 list of 2008, it has been a really crappy year for movies so far. My top 3 are In Bruges, Snow Angels and The Dark Knight. What is your top of the year so far, or anyone else?


----------



## Mc Borg

quietgal said:


> The Great Yokai War.


Yay!

Last movie I watched..

_Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Saw IV


----------



## Cerberus

Event Horizon

I enjoyed this movie. It was pretty creepy. It was also pretty funny at some parts.


----------



## Kuroneko

Audition: Japanese flick. Not as good as everyone said it would be. By the time it stopped being so slow and picked up, it was over and ended suddenly.

The Suicide Song: Thought this one was pretty good, but a few parts I got lost at. They just didn't make any sense how they tied in with things. Too much randomness.


----------



## Drella

The Midnight Meat Train.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kiru


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Angel Heart. Not really sure if I liked it or not. Its creepy though.


----------



## pita

My sister rented The Other Boleyn Girl and it was pretty darn bad. I cried, but sometimes I cry during Dr. Phil, so that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## RedTulip

The Ring


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## pariahgirl

Saw V


----------



## Chrysalii

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Demon Knight


----------



## seanybhoy

Saw 2 last night on council telly.


----------



## Noca

Ice Age 2


----------



## Hoppipolla

The Orphanage


----------



## Noca

Max Payne, WORST MOVIE EVA!


----------



## kikachuck

Kings and Queen. I'm starting to like French movies more and more :lol


----------



## ANCIENT

Tekkonkinkreet


----------



## Keith

Casino Royale


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin

I've been watching the AMC channel and their horrorfest. I watched Jeepers Creepers last night.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

HellBoy II


----------



## thatdoggirl

The Duchess


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Max Payne
Save yourself time and money at the same time by skipping that one.
It's made of fail.


----------



## bezoomny

Willard (newer version with Crispin Glover)

I liked it.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Pride and Glory

Not that good, but not the worst either.


----------



## Cheesecake

Return of the Living Dead: Necropolis


----------



## FairleighCalm

Religulous - Highly recommend


----------



## Bad Religion

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## kikachuck

Incredible Hulk... woohoo!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Halloween II


----------



## CAD

A childhood favourite: The Labyrinth.


----------



## Ally

Passchendaele. I didn't care for it. It was too graphic :0


----------



## kikachuck

The Visitor. Interesting movie and I'm not sure if I liked it or not


----------



## Sabreth

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Scrub-Zero

TheCollector said:


> Let the Right One In


I enjoyed this movie too


----------



## Ally

Patch Adams


----------



## Tryxy

Office Space.


----------



## Drella

Straw Dogs.


----------



## Danny2087

The Texas Chain Saw Massacre. A lot scarier than I expected it to be.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

TheCollector said:


> Let the Right One In
> 
> I was anxiously awaiting this one for awhile. Thankfully, the DVD screener leaked online, and I downloaded and finished watching it today. Great movie, one of the few good vampire movies released in recent years.


I CANNOT wait to see this movie. I want to see it in the theatre though so i will patiently wait for it.


----------



## Drella

Cannibal Ferox.


----------



## VCL XI

Cellat (Turkish _Death Wish_ ripoff)


----------



## Drella

Green Porno. Not really a movie, but, yeah, I pretty much love Isabella Rosellini for this.


----------



## Vincenzo II

Boogie Nights

I'd forgotten how great this was. William H Macy's character is basically me if I ever got into a relationship.


----------



## Ms Deer

John Adams

It's a seven part HBO mini-series covering the first 50 years of the American republic and centers on the lives of John and Abigail Adams. (President Adams and Abigail are played by Paul Giamatti and Laura Linney.)

A great movie and, if nothing else, one comes away with the realization that "freedom is not free." There is a price to be paid for it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Adams_(miniseries)


----------



## Hoppipolla

Inside Man


----------



## Zephyr

Fight Club

I'm not supposed to talk about it....


----------



## Drella

My First Mister.
Damn, I really thought this movie was going to be about goth Leelee Sobieski getting it on with Albert Brooks, but it was not and it is infuriating. She's really hot in this movie, though.


----------



## Mc Borg

Reincarnation


----------



## Ally

Superbad


----------



## TorLin

Family Guy: Blue Harvest, on ipod


----------



## seanybhoy

The Longest Yard


----------



## FairleighCalm

What Just Happened - Very Good
A bombastically dark comedy about a Hollywood producer's life and how out of touch with people he is...or...out of touch with himself.


----------



## imt

The Matrix
The Matrix: Reloaded
The Matrix: Revolutions


----------



## ANCIENT

Zack and Miri Make a Porno.

Pretty good movie. I'm not into these comedy/chick flick type movies, but I liked this one. It wasn't great or anything, but it's worth seeing.

I wish there would of been more of Justin Long, though. I thought his Character was great. He only comes out like for 5 minutes.


----------



## Drella

12 Angry Men.


----------



## Drella

Filth and Wisdom. What a pretentious pile of crap.


----------



## Mc Borg

loudquietloud: A Film About the Pixies


----------



## eyeguess

V for Vendetta

I enjoyed it. I'd give it a B.


----------



## Drella

The Great Dictator


----------



## whiterabbit

My Name Is Joe


----------



## mserychic

Changling.. really good but really ****ed up.


----------



## dreamer222

The Mummy Returns. Gotta love that movie.


----------



## Mehitabel

eyeguess said:


> V for Vendetta
> 
> I enjoyed it. I'd give it a B.


I GET IT. 
... er... was it meant to be got?

Last one I watched was Silent Hill, which was serious amounts of lame.


----------



## FairleighCalm

mserychic said:


> Changling.. really good but really ****ed up.


Rachel Getting Married - same


----------



## RubyTuesday

I just saw "Tootsie" on DVD.


----------



## eyeguess

Mehitabel said:


> I GET IT.
> ... er... was it meant to be got?


nothing.... just a rating.... a B.... an 8/10

hahaha I'm not clever enough to make pun out of it


----------



## WinterDave

The new James Bond film, 'Quantum Of Solace'....It's okay, mainly because it has Daniel Craig in it.The writers for this film raced to get their script done before the writers' strike went into effect.And that fact is obvious in this film.Boring and derivative plot, boring and bland villain, boring and derivative female lead character, boring and penny ante scheme for a 007 nemesis....Boring....Derivative....The movie starts with twenty minutes of action scenes before you even know who is who, what is going on and why...Lots of stuntwork, no characters or plot....About a 5.5, worth a video rental on a night when you have nothing to do and it's 2am....

You are much better off watching this action flick with Daniel Craig in it....
http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=140573&buy=open&Tab=reviews&CID=13#tabs


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hellride


----------



## Mc Borg

Save the Green Planet!


----------



## RubyTuesday

I just saw "The Poseidon Adventure". ...I've seen it be for a few times, but because it's a disaster movie, it always enthralls me somehow. 

I seem to enjoy most "End of the World" movies ...like "28 Days Later" and this other zombie movie I saw recently set mostly in a shopping mall (pretty good actually).


----------



## Mc Borg

Spider


----------



## person86

mserychic said:


> Changling.. really good but really ****ed up.


Great film.


----------



## person86

WinterDave said:


> The new James Bond film, 'Quantum Of Solace'....It's okay, mainly because it has Daniel Craig in it.The writers for this film raced to get their script done before the writers' strike went into effect.And that fact is obvious in this film.Boring and derivative plot, boring and bland villain, boring and derivative female lead character, boring and penny ante scheme for a 007 nemesis....Boring....Derivative....The movie starts with twenty minutes of action scenes before you even know who is who, what is going on and why...Lots of stuntwork, no characters or plot....About a 5.5, worth a video rental on a night when you have nothing to do and it's 2am....
> 
> You are much better off watching this action flick with Daniel Craig in it....
> http://www.reel.com/movie.asp?MID=140573&buy=open&Tab=reviews&CID=13#tabs


Yes!

I left the theater thinking... I didn't know they made a fourth Jason Bourne film? The camerawork was atrocious, worse even than the Bourne Supremacy... if that's possible


----------



## Mc Borg

Radiohead's "In Rainbows-from the Basement" and "Meeting People is Easy".
Yay for IFC! lol


----------



## ANCIENT

Does Your Soul Have a Cold?

A documentary about depression in Japan. They follow 5 people and see how the deal with depression. Nice film.


----------



## seanybhoy

The Football Factory


----------



## TorLin

Star Wars; The Clone Wars ( 2008 )


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Classic Holiday Stories volume 9


----------



## TorLin

Kung fu panada


----------



## Drella

Last night's viewing repertoire:
Repulsion
The Punisher (The late 80s Dolph Lundgren version.... it always brings the lulz)
and the first half or so of Eating Raoul


----------



## sheppard2005

Snakes On a Plane


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Happening - *
Burn After Reading - *** 1/2
The Sure Thing - ***
Sunshine - ***
Iron Man - ***
The Dreamers - *** 1/2


----------



## David1976

Quantum Of Solace last week in the theatre... it was good.. not great.. another reason for going was to see the new star trek trailer... hehe..


----------



## FairleighCalm

Synecdoche - Ugh. I love Catherine Keener. I'd pay to watch her eat peanut butter.


----------



## dax

Billy Madison


----------



## dax

BildungsRoman said:


> Lost In Translation


Great movie.


----------



## Perfectionist

I Am Legend. As a science dork, it made me sad.


----------



## Sabreth

Dark Knight - I give it a rating of over 9000.


----------



## fern

Lars and the Real Girl, I liked it very much.


----------



## dax

Perfectionist said:


> I Am Legend. As a science dork, it made me sad.


The premise made you sad or the cheesy movie version of science made you sad?


----------



## Ally

Twilight. It was Really good, but, I thought the book was better.


----------



## Conquistador

Superman Returns.

Didn't like it. Some nobody playing a pre-marital fornicator superman. Kevin spacey did an awesome lex though.


----------



## Mc Borg

Dalkomhan insaeng


----------



## ANCIENT

Picnic at Hanging Rock

I enjoyed that nap.


----------



## TorLin

Spaceballs


----------



## Roberto

Tropic thunder. that was fun. =ll


----------



## TorLin

Serenity


----------



## chrissyh13

I saw twilight, it was pretty good. Now I want to read the book.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Starwars: The Clone Wars
Batman: The Dark Knight.


----------



## dullard

Låt den rätte komma in (Let the Right One In)

Good stuff.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Celestite said:


> Twilight<333


*How was it?*

*Bolt - Please go see this movie, it's great.*


----------



## Perfectionist

dax said:


> The premise made you sad or the cheesy movie version of science made you sad?


Both. Cheesy movie science drives me insane / makes me giggle at the same time, we have a strange love hate relationship that I do not understand. The premise was just depressing, and freaked me out.


----------



## cry_rain

Mirrors


----------



## RedTulip

Eagle Eye


----------



## FairleighCalm

Roberto said:


> Tropic thunder. that was fun. =ll


If this movie doesn't win the Oscar then they can suck it.


----------



## Taija

Speak (2004). I read the book years ago and just recently found out it has been made into a movie. Fortunately it was a great version and made me feel a bit nostalgic. 
Although the movie's about the aftermath of a rape, there are a lot of things us SAers can relate to.


----------



## seanybhoy

The Forbidden Kingdom (kinda sh*t)


----------



## Mr Deuce

City of Lost Children 9/10
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest 10/10
Dr. Strangelove 8/10
Vertigo 10/10
M 8/10
Shawshank Redemption 9/10
Sunset Blvd. 9/10


----------



## ANCIENT

-The Rocky Horror Picture Show 

This is now one of my favorite movies of all time.


-Tomorrow Never Dies

Good.


----------



## X33

Matchstick men

very excellent.

others I rented, should be a fun weekend.
As good as it gets
House of Sand and Fog 
Antwone Fisher 
Rainman
Taxi Driver 
Raging Bull


----------



## ANCIENT

Love & Sex

nice movie.


----------



## TorLin

Transformers


----------



## Mc Borg

Gawi 

Didn't really like it.


----------



## bezoomny

_Mongol_


----------



## Toad Licker

Hancock and Fred Claus, wasn't impressed by either movie.


----------



## Ally

The Polar Express


----------



## Classified

Australia

It was a near perfect movie. There is something in that movie for everyone. And I can't think of anything they should have done differently.


----------



## ANCIENT

My Cousin Vinny

I only saw parts of it and half the movie (I was doing other stuff and had to turn it off). Looks like a good movie. I'm going to see all of it some other time.

Marisa Tomei looks so ****ing hot/cute in that film!


----------



## starblob

Strictly Ballroom - I love this movie.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*^Yeah.*

*Quantum of Solace - This movie is good. Not sure why it gets bad rap.*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

KiDULTHOOD and AdULTHOOD


----------



## TorLin

Transformers (2007) !


----------



## Attica! Attica!

bezoomny said:


> _Mongol_


I loved that movie! 

On the Waterfront 10/10


----------



## VCL XI

_Fear X_

Nice minimalistic thriller that flew under the radar. Brought to mind Lynch or the Coens' bleaker moments. Brian Eno and Hubert Selby Jr's involvement is a definite plus too.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Twilight - dimwitted krap


----------



## mooncake

Scarface


----------



## Perfectionist

La jetée.

Has anyone else seen this? It blew my miiiiind.

Edit: It's on youtube!

It's a 26 minute short film, and in English on youtube. If you like science fiction / unique movies / movies that leave you feely uneasy and creeped out all inside, watch it! It's definitely one of the most original movies I've ever seen. Amazing.


----------



## liarsclub

Taxi to the dark side


----------



## eyeguess

Sideways

Wasn't expecting much out of this movie after hearing it was about two guys in their 40's going on a wine tasting trip in California but since it has Paul Giamatti I decided to give it a try and I got to say it turned out to be a really good movie. I'd give it a B+


----------



## Mc Borg

Legend


----------



## Conquistador

daylight

Some sly stallone flick about that tunnel connecting ny to nj collapsing and him having to free a small group trapped inside before time ran out. Wasn't a bogus flick, but you can see where sly's hey day was already over n done.


----------



## starblob

About Schmidt. Reality makes me sad.


----------



## Vincenzo II

High Plains Drifter

Whatever happened to the misogynist '70s trend of women in movies being raped and enjoying it? I predict a revival.


----------



## quietgal

God Grew Tired of Us.

Documentary about Sudanese "lost boys" trying to make it in the U.S. Some people have such incredible willpower. Very inspiring.


----------



## Polar

Pineapple Express


----------



## Cerberus

There are few movies that actually put me in awe -- Saving Private Ryan is one of them.


----------



## Drella

Deadly Weapons.
When I grow up, I want to be just like you, Chesty Morgan. Well, maybe slightly less chesty. Wait, I'm receiving word that I'm, in fact, already grown up... I've apparently squandered all of my childhood dreams on prescription pills, booze, and low-budget skin flicks from the 1970s. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## TorLin

Terminator 3 Rise of the Machines


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Rocky!! another 10/10. Apparently shy and dumb go together well, so I just need to find me a dumb italian and I'll be set!


----------



## Attica! Attica!

No wait, the movie I just watched was Jesus Christ Superstar.. I have to admit its pretty rockin.


----------



## TorLin

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 1 The Original Movie


----------



## TorLin

the last hour of "Treasure Planet" on tv.


----------



## mongorians

Y tu mamá también


----------



## Hoppipolla

Hard Candy


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Eastern Promises. I was never really a fan of Viggo's before I saw this.

Yeah, I've been watching a lot of movies lately.


----------



## mongorians

Attica! Attica! said:


> Eastern Promises. I was never really a fan of Viggo's before I saw this.
> 
> Yeah, I've been watching a lot of movies lately.


I saw that a couple days ago. :b
Much better than I was expecting.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

mongorians said:


> I saw that a couple days ago. :b
> Much better than I was expecting.


Yep! I was very pleasantly surprised. 'A History of Violence' by the same guy and also with Viggo is also very good.


----------



## Mc Borg

Akarui mirai (Bright Future)


----------



## MeganC

Attica! Attica! said:


> Eastern Promises. I was never really a fan of Viggo's before I saw this.
> 
> Yeah, I've been watching a lot of movies lately.


David Cronenberg= God.

Last movie I watched was _Step Brothers_. It was just as bad as I expected it to be.


----------



## Drella

Polanski: Wanted and Desired.
Apparently, Polanski is filing a motion to have the charges against him dismissed. Good luck with that. As deplorable as the accusations are, I think of Polanski as a filmmaker first and foremost, and a probable rapist second, since I operate under the assumption that he has probably directed more movies than he has raped people. But I could be wrong.


MeganC said:


> David Cronenberg= God.


That's my dad. Alright, not my real dad, but that's what he makes me call him in my dreams. And, afterwards, eels pull me down a bath drain and into the beyond while Marilyn Chambers shimmies out of James Woods' vagina. That's what usually happens, at least.


----------



## flapjacker

Wristcutters: A Love Story.





I'm really looking forward to this movie 



The book was great.


----------



## nubly

tigerland. really crappy movie stay away from it


----------



## MeganC

Drella said:


> That's my dad. Alright, not my real dad, but that's what he makes me call him in my dreams. And, afterwards, eels pull me down a bath drain and into the beyond while Marilyn Chambers shimmies out of James Woods' vagina. That's what usually happens, at least.


Looks like you've seen _Rabid_ a few times too many. :lol


----------



## Paul'sBunyon

Eastern Promises is my favorite movie. It's a nice balance of hopefulness and grittiness.


----------



## sanspants08

Flight of The Living Dead: Outbreak on a Plane. 

I love a good zombie movie.


----------



## estse

Arab on Radar - Sunshine for Shady People

Next in queue:

Wild Combination: A Portrait of Arthur Russell


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Paul'sBunyon said:


> Eastern Promises is my favorite movie. It's a nice balance of hopefulness and grittiness.


yeah, its definately one of my favorites now


----------



## jchildr

I saw "Role Models" last night. 
I actually had a date with a real woman


----------



## Drella

Blade in the Dark.


----------



## imt

First Sunday


----------



## TorLin

Pirates of the Carribean : The Curse of the Black Pearl.


----------



## Catalyzed

Eagle Eye. Fun Thriller!


----------



## Hoppipolla

Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman The Dark Knight

I'm torn, I don't like the new batman at all. Heath Ledger did a great job with the joker. The storyline was good but in several spots I had to laugh when I predicted what was about to happen before it happened and I truely hated the ending. All in all a movie I'd like to rip the good parts out of and watch again but since I can't I doubt I'll ever watch it again.


----------



## Black_Widow

Decided to watch Love Actually this evening, as it's one of my best liked Christmas movies!


----------



## Drella




----------



## Drella




----------



## cclivesinherhead

"Me Without You" with Michelle Williams
It is such a good movie. I love it!


----------



## Vincenzo II

Drella said:


>


How was it? Apparently he's entertainingly bitter and racist throughout, but from what I've heard he doesn't kill a single teenager. Please tell me I was misinformed.


----------



## Drella

You were not misinformed. If you're expecting sanguinary pleasure at any point, you will be disappointed... like I was. Clint really put his mark on this movie, though. It was written by Clint Eastwood, directed by Clint Eastwood, and it ends with a heartfelt folk song performed by Clint Eastwood. He would have done better by p**sing on a plain sheet of paper, handing it to Martin Scorsese and saying, "Direct _this_, you f**ker." It's not a completely horrible film (there are a few bitter, racist moments that are enjoyable and, well, it's f**king Clint Eastwood), but he should have at the very least maimed someone with a claw hammer. The closest we get is seeing him punch a fat guy in the face. He did, at least, kick the guy a bit, because my brain's serotonin had begun drying by that point and I needed lubrication.


----------



## fauxhawk

Freedom Writers. It was a really cheesy Hollywood dangerous minds type movie and yet it made me have a complete life crisis.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang

*** 1/2


----------



## Vincenzo II

Drella said:


> You were not misinformed. If you're expecting sanguinary pleasure at any point, you will be disappointed... like I was. Clint really put his mark on this movie, though. It was written by Clint Eastwood, directed by Clint Eastwood, and it ends with a heartfelt folk song performed by Clint Eastwood. He would have done better by p**sing on a plain sheet of paper, handing it to Martin Scorsese and saying, "Direct _this_, you f**ker." It's not a completely horrible film (there are a few bitter, racist moments that are enjoyable and, well, it's f**king Clint Eastwood), but he should have at the very least maimed someone with a claw hammer. The closest we get is seeing him punch a fat guy in the face. He did, at least, kick the guy a bit, because my brain's serotonin had begun drying by that point and I needed lubrication.


That's a crushing disappointment to match the withdrawn Vicky Christina Barcelona dykéout. I'll still see it though since it's Clint-centric and I suppose I still have that new Punisher movie to look forward to for fascist vigilante violence.


----------



## Amaryis92

The Omen(older version). Next up, is the Sixth Sense.


----------



## quietgal

Rear Window

Love that movie. I never get tired of watching it.


----------



## seanybhoy

Hancock. Better than a kick in the t*ts i guess.


----------



## Trillian

Kung Fu Panda. Loved it. It combined two of my favorite things - Cartoons and Kung Fu. I'm also a big fan of Jack Black (check out Tenacious D, if you haven't).


----------



## Barry Egan

Idiocracy


----------



## RedTulip

Legally Blonde


----------



## fauxhawk

Barry Egan said:


> Idiocracy


Love idiocracy. Just today I recommended it to someone.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wall-E 

Not great, not bad either though. A cute movie is probably the best way to describe it.


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## Barry Egan

fauxhawk said:


> Love idiocracy. Just today I recommended it to someone.


Idiocracy,it's prophetic.


----------



## Noca

The day the earth stood still, a really crappy sci-fi movie full of cliches.


----------



## bezoomny

_Wall-E_

A very depressing children's movie.


----------



## Noca

bezoomny said:


> _Wall-E_
> 
> A very depressing children's movie.


I enjoyed that movie


----------



## Drella

*********. It was pretty "eh."
It was worth it for the Aaron Eckhart, though. Ever since I first watched _In The Company of Men_, I've had it out for him in a carnal way. He could wrap a lead pipe in a bed sheet and relentlessly beat me with it, and my mind would have vivid images of him showering on a constant loop the entire time... at least until I lost consciousness from all the hemorrhaging. ITCOM is a roaring, epic tale of maliciousness, and that is probably the root of this.


----------



## WinterDave

Noca said:


> The day the earth stood still, a really crappy sci-fi movie full of cliches.


Yes, I saw it tonight.Really bland, boring, and shallow.The writers, directors, and actors just phoned this movie in.It was basically just an idea for a remake of a movie, with no follow through.

Frost/Nixon was good.Worth a viewing.


----------



## Drella

DVD cover written by Tom Cruise.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

DeathRace


----------



## mongorians

Trainspotting


----------



## Babygirly

bezoomny said:


> _Wall-E_
> 
> A very depressing children's movie.


yip... could be reality one day.. O_O;; ..


----------



## Babygirly

The Day the Earth Stood Still.


----------



## pita

I don't remember. But I'm going to re-watch All the President's Men in about 20 seconds, because: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/12/19/felt-dies.html


----------



## bezoomny

_Slumdog Millionaire
_
I liked it. Edges out _28 Days Later _and _Sunshine_ to be my second-favorite Danny Boyle film (first-favorite is _Trainspotting_, of course).


----------



## Drella

I've been missing something profound in my life. After re-watching Rambo (2008 ) yet again, I realized that it was seeing a burly man rip a guy's throat out with his bare hand. The hole has now been filled. Maybe tomorrow I'll see the new Punisher tomorrow; I have reservations about the film, but I also have nothing better to do. Sitting here in men's underwear, watching Rambo and eating BBQ chips only gets me so far in life ...one step closer to a sex change operation and an assault charge, probably.


----------



## Sonoran Lion

I am Legend

I thought it was pretty good. I'll have to read the novel someday.


----------



## Vincenzo II

Drella said:


> Maybe tomorrow I'll see the new Punisher tomorrow


Do you think I enjoy doing this?


----------



## Drella

I'm gonna go get the papers get the papers.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Slumdog Millionairre - Good but overhyped. It's really an innocent love story with the clever inclusion of Who Vants to be a Millionvwairre. And of course a big dance number with the closing credits, you know, Ballywood.*


----------



## vintagerocket

atanarjuat - the fastest runner


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Gran Torino


----------



## Drella

I just re-watched Cape Fear.... the Scorsese version with De Niro. I always wanted Max Cady to molest _me_. I NEED TO GET OUT MORE.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Seven Pounds.

I wonder how long it took Will Smith to get that neverending constipated face right.


----------



## kikachuck

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Seven Pounds.
> 
> I wonder how long it took Will Smith to get that neverending constipated face right.


I just saw that one too and I noticed the same thing! He had that same face in Hancock haha

Anyway, I thought the movie was alright. They could have done sooooooo much more with it though. But this movie confirmed something I always suspected to be true, Rosario Dawson is a total babe!


----------



## Jinnix

Life as a house
Troy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hellboy: Blood & Iron
Hellboy: Sword of Storms


----------



## Drella

House on the Edge of the Park


----------



## starblob

Superstar - there were some mildly funny moments, but overall, quite a forgettable film.


----------



## Vincenzo II

Sin City

The Mickey Rourke part still holds up ok, but the Bruce Willis story is terrible with the exception of Powers Boothe, as is the Clive Owen story with the exception of Del Toro. Mostly, this just made me want to die as I first saw it in the cinema as a prelude to a memorable night out at a time when my life wasn't a complete abortion.


----------



## russophile1977

The Love Guru (*blushes*)


----------



## VCL XI

_Miracle Mile
_
This terrified me when I saw it as a kid on HBO, and I only just found out the title of it today. Rather dated, but much more interesting than _Cloverfield _or whatever Roland Emmerich atrocity.


----------



## WinterDave

Miracle Mile was fun.I love end of the world type movies where the law breaks down, and civilization devolves into anarchy....


----------



## Perfectionist

Tropic Thunderrrrrr on DVD. It was just as good as the first time.


----------



## Aloysius

Hancock


----------



## FairleighCalm

Cadillac Records - (last half) I snuck into the theatre just to cruize. I'll go back and watch the rest.


----------



## Drella

God Told Me To
The Driller Killer


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## VCL XI

_Tokyo Gore Police_

Certainly delivered on all of the titular elements. "Let's go stylish with wrist cutting! It's cute!"


----------



## Drella

VCL XI said:


> _Tokyo Gore Police_
> 
> Certainly delivered on all of the titular elements. "Let's go stylish with wrist cutting! It's cute!"


I've been wanting to see that... Is it legitimately good, so bad it's good, or something to skip altogether?


----------



## [email protected]

The day the earth stood still,horriable movie


----------



## VCL XI

Drella said:


> I've been wanting to see that... Is it legitimately good, so bad it's good, or something to skip altogether?


I thought it was fun. The plot is basically an excuse for grotesque body-horror mutations and non-stop showers of arterial spray. Thankfully light on CGI, which was refreshing.


----------



## Cypress

The Day the Earth Stood Still

Beyond terrible, never ever see it! :lol


----------



## Cerberus

The Dark Night
The Abyss
Bladerunner
Aliens
The Illusionist
The Prestige
Black Hawk Down
Quantum of Solace 
Burn After Reading 

I enjoyed all of the above, but I found Quantum of Solace a little disappointing. They really should have dropped the whole vesper thing. The revenge stories of bond and that one chick fell flat. I noticed that I was rolling my eyes quite a few times throughout the film. Bourne's revenge story was handled much better, I think. Other than that I enjoyed the action scenes and I still like the more ruthless and cold Bond.


----------



## Drella

Thunderbolt and Lightfoot
High Plains Drifter


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Punisher: War Zone


----------



## slyfox

Lexx: Giga Shadow


----------



## HangNail

The Spirit.
It sucked. Hard. I mean, holy crap...it was awful.


----------



## Zephyr

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Neptunus

HangNail said:


> It sucked. Hard. I mean, holy crap...it was awful.


The same could be said for The Mummy 3...Hellboy 2 was pretty decent though.


----------



## Vincenzo II

Carne, the prequel to Seul Contre Tous on Youtube. Sets up the Butcher's story quite well and makes the latter film seem all the more f*cked up. The translation was terrible though.


----------



## Vincenzo II

Gran Torino

The scene where he f*cked that kid up reminded me of Bad Santa taking on the skater kid. Other than that it was a disappointment.


----------



## n1kkuh

Slum Dog Millionaire
Loved it, I think I'm gonna see it again.


----------



## vintagerocket

vertigo
nobody knows


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Resident Evil: Degeneration


----------



## Cheesecake

Die Hard


----------



## Tryxy

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. It was pretty good (warning: long)!


----------



## jab_au

The Host ( 괴물, Gwoemul )


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Let the Right One In

Dancer in the Dark


----------



## Drella

Rocky Balboa.

Come on, The Wrestler, hurry the hell up and start playing here.


----------



## whiterabbit

The Commitments.


----------



## slyfox

The Dark Night - Already saw it in theatres, but watched it again at my friend's house. Didn't seem as good on the small screen.


----------



## Drella

Since I've dug out my "Rocky" box set, I just watched "Rocky II" and will probably watch another later (just not part 5), because I need more Burgess Meredith in my life.


----------



## huh

25th Hour

Dunno how I didn't hear of this movie till recently, liked it a lot.


----------



## mongorians

Snatch & City of God


----------



## Halcyon Daze

Bedtime Stories and Twilight


----------



## Zephyr

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Dans Paris

Eh. Some parts I really liked, others not so much.


----------



## mistermet

Went to see Marley & Me tonight. most of the way through it was really funny, but the ending was really sad. i'm such a sap when it comes to dogs.


----------



## Zephyr

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## starblob

Drowning Mona - Casey Affleck looks like a ken doll with that blonde hair. 
I didn't like the film.


----------



## Vincenzo II

The Wrestler - fantastic


----------



## Drella

Vincenzo II said:


> The Wrestler - fantastic


I just watched that, as well.

I typically cannot stand Darren Aronofsky, but I really liked this film. Mickey Rourke was incredible. I'm glad Nic Cage backed out of the role. I'll admit that I didn't like Evan Rachel Wood's glazed expression whenever she attempted to convey human emotion, and Marissa Tomei was no Dame Judi Dench, but she at least had her breasts out in most scenes and thank god for that. But Mickey Rourke was beyond outstanding. At the beginning of the film, when the camera first filmed the blond figure with hair in a tight bun from behind, I thought to myself, _Foxy lady, I can't wait until she turns around... OH GOD NO._ And the ending was exactly how it should have ended, I don't care what those IMDB nerds have to say.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Religulous
Yes Man


----------



## Solitario

Watched 'The Bank Job' last night. Great movie. Best movie I've seen in a while. Good from the beginning to the end. It's a British movie starring Jason Statham.


----------



## VCL XI

_Kill Switch_

Steven Seagal probably couldn't sink any lower, and this is coming from someone who sort of _enjoyed _this. A must-see for the ridiculous editing job, which is so hyperactive that you wonder if the DVD's skipping. Watch for the same shot of a man jumping through a window looped at least fifteen times. Steven Seagal doesn't even bother to fight in this either. In every brawl we see the back of a stuntman's wig and flailing arms, with a few random inserts of Seagal's constipated face among the billions of nosebleed-inducing jumpcuts. I won't even mention the pseudo-curbkicking.



Drella said:


> Marissa Tomei was no Dame Judi Dench, but she at least had her breasts out in most scenes and thank god for that.


I'll put on my coat...


----------



## Eraserhead

Valkyrie

I really enjoyed it. It's gotten pretty mixed reviews, however. But it was a historically accurate (apparently), well-told and suspenseful film. Tom Cruise wasn't great, but I didn't expect him to be.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Dark Knight DVD. I got it for Christmas, and watched it that night; it's still a fantastic film.


----------



## starblob

Shoot em up - oh, with the carrots and those ****ing cheesy lines. It was alright. I liked seeing that soft little man Paul Giamatti as a semi hard bad ***.


----------



## Solitario

starblob said:


> Shoot em up - oh, with the carrots and those ****ing cheesy lines. It was alright. I liked seeing that soft little man Paul Giamatti as a semi hard bad ***.


Monica B. was hot in that movie, as she is in all movies, but especially in that movie. The movie sucked, though. It sucked bad.


----------



## Trillian

"Burn After Reading". Really good. I love the Coen brothers' movies.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ Hilarious movie 


I just watched Wristcutters: A Love Story. Mediocre at best.


----------



## Danny2087

I just watched Wall-E for the second time and it's definitely somewhere in my top 5 movies of the year.


----------



## Drella

I feel like I must be the only person who couldn't even get halfway through "Burn After Reading." I found it atrocious, and quite possibly one of the worst films I watched all year. Then again, I didn't like "The Dark Knight" either.

-Magnum Force
-Sudden Impact


----------



## mongorians

Mongol


----------



## smalltowngirl

Seven Pounds. I cried. It was predictable. I figured the ending out before I was even halfway through it. It was all very obvious, but maybe it was meant to be. :stu Still, it was a good movie. I couldn't figure out why it was titled Seven Pounds, so I had to google that after watching it. :lol Clever title.


----------



## dontupsettherythm

Carry On Camping


----------



## Drella

Splinter.

It wasn't bad for a low budget rip-off of John Carpenter's "The Thing." That's not to say it was very good, though.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

deluge said:


> Waking Life - perhaps the best movie ever


It's my favorite.


----------



## bowlingpins

wall-e


----------



## Drella

Vigilante.

I love you, Joe Spinell. It's sad that Maniac II never came to fruition.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Eagle Eye 

It was pretty good up until the very end. It ended kinda weird to me.


----------



## Sabreth

The Fountain

Quite possibly the best drama movie ever made. I can't believe this one fell so far under the radar

I HIGHLY suggest that everyone watches this movie at least once. I'm not one for emotional movies, but this one takes the cake. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Kush

benjamin button itz ok


----------



## mongorians

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Kush

mongorians ahhahahhahahaahhahahhahhaah i love south park


----------



## Cypress

*The Reader* - (7/10)

Just saw it in the theaters. It was a lot different than what I had expected, but it was pretty interesting. It is a very slow movie but I never got bored because I thought the story was good.

If you want to see lots of nudity and sex, see this movie :lol


----------



## Zephyr

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Man on Wire
Death at a Funeral


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Just saw *Valkyrie*, about the undercover attempt to assassinate Hitler. It was really good but very sad. I would recommend it if you like historical films.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Ally

^Ditto!


----------



## antonina

*Movies*

I saw Frost Nixon in the theaters. It was pretty good it is up for all kind of awards. David Frost risked his whole career trying to get an interview with Nixon. It basically was like a life or death battle between the two of them. He finally got Nixon to confess to what he did. The real interviews are on You Tube.
I also saw Doubt with Meryl Streep, very compelling performances. You ultimately don't know if the priest did it or not.


----------



## Zephyr

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## heymikey

I just watched Amelie and it was fantastic. As someone who is really shy, I saw myself in Amelie even though I'm a guy. I actually cried at the end.


----------



## Perfectionist

Titanic.

I'm saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Mc Borg

Cube


----------



## Zephyr

Borat


----------



## Zephyr

The Matrix


----------



## Noca

Twilight 8.3/10

- A great movie overall about friendly and unfriendly vampires. Kinda got off to a slow start but then it picked up. The cast was mostly HOT lesser known actors.


----------



## Drella

Frontiere(s), except for the last 30 minutes or so. **** you, Megavideo and your new, unexpected time limit. Monsters. It wasn't a good film, anyway.


----------



## VCL XI

_Panic in Needle Park_

Ahh, still one of the best ever. Such a gutpunch. I also love that the PG rating apparently hasn't been updated since the early 70s. Multiple F & C-words, nudity, and graphic dope-shooting = funtime family fun.



Drella said:


> Frontiere(s), except for the last 30 minutes or so.


Just as well, things get _extremely _stupid around that mark if I remember correctly.


----------



## Drella

Hah, I really can't grasp how it could have gotten any worse, but part of my soul thanks Megavideo for cutting me off. I expected a lot more, considering how often I see it praised... it was horribly boring and unimaginative.


----------



## Zephyr

The Lion King


----------



## Drella

Blue Steel.

Oh god, it was so bad [that it was good]. Why do I do this to myself? Oh, right.. I'm a sadomasochist who gets off on exposing myself to mediocre crime dramas starring Jamie Lee Curtis. What saved it was the unexpected appearance of Tom Sizemore as the brief, arcane character known only to imdb.com as "wool cap," which was hilarious, as were all the blood explosions/shattering window dives when anyone was shot by a small caliber handgun. I won't even get started on Ron Silver's self-argument/pumping iron scene, or where he rubs himself down in hooker blood... I think they were supposed to be eerie and terrifying, but they turned out being amusing in a magnificent way.


----------



## Cypress

Varsity Blues

One of my favorite (of many) football movies

"Now I want y'all to repeat after me: penis, penis, penis; vagina, vagina, vagina!" :lol


----------



## mongorians

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## VCL XI

Drella said:


> Blue Steel.
> I won't even get started on Ron Silver's self-argument/pumping iron scene, or where he rubs himself down in hooker blood...


SOLD! This was in hanging around in my Netflix queue forever because of the Eric Red connection, so now I'm all over it. If only _Cohen and Tate_ could get a DVD release.


----------



## bezoomny

_Fanny and Alexander_


----------



## person86

Doubt.

Excellent!


----------



## Drella

Righteous Kill.

Horrible. How did such a sh*tty director and atrocious script attract both Pacino and De Niro?


----------



## shylady

Grande Torino..


----------



## person86

Drella said:


> Righteous Kill.
> 
> Horrible. How did such a sh*tty director and atrocious script attract both Pacino and De Niro?


Wow, I just downloaded Righteous Kill last night. Maybe that one won't get watched for awhile...


----------



## Vincenzo II

Drella said:


> Righteous Kill.
> 
> Horrible. How did such a sh*tty director and atrocious script attract both Pacino and De Niro?


I don't know why you even bothered. When they're starring in a movie with a talentless bulletsponge like 50 Cent, you know it's not going to be great. That said, I thought Heat was sh*t too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Babylon AD

wake me up when it's over. thanks!


----------



## Drella

Vincenzo II said:


> I don't know why you even bothered. When they're starring in a movie with a talentless bulletsponge like 50 Cent, you know it's not going to be great. That said, I thought Heat was sh*t too.


The only reason I bothered with it is because my brother rented it and wanted us to watch it... I knew it wouldn't be very good (given the reviews), but holy ****. And I agree about Heat; I tried to watch it once several years ago and made it through, maybe, the first hour. At that point, I needed a really long break and never looked back. I honestly didn't even remember that they were both in Heat.


----------



## Little Willow

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Very sad - bring tissues!!!
But I've never seen Brad Pitt do a better job!!


----------



## mongorians

In Bruges


----------



## Cerberus

I will rate the following movies as either sh!t or good because it's more amusing to me that way.

Letters from Iwo Jima Sh!t

Das Boot Good

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon Good

Hero Good

Hellboy 2 Sh!t


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## bezoomny

_Once_


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Drella

Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## person86

Drella said:


> Full Metal Jacket.


Greatest film of all time.

You're so ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece!


----------



## Drella

person86 said:


> Greatest film of all time.
> 
> You're so ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece!


 You had best un-f**k yourself or I will unscrew your head and sh** down your neck. 
...Hell, I like you. You can come over to my house and f*** my sister.


----------



## lonelysoul1980

slumdog millionaire

loved it!!! well, it combined elements of two of my favorite movies: city of god and salaam bombay, so i had to...

yeah, it was melodramatic, but that's in keeping with indian cinema and culture, lol. i just liked the underdog story and given my background (i'm brown), it hit home hard!


----------



## Zephyr

Nosferatu


----------



## Cypress

Twister

"We have Cows!"
"There's another one!"
"No...I think that was the same one"

I'm still watching it (on TV), but if I don't post it now I'll forget to.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Twister, for the millionth time...


----------



## punknight

"Funny Games". The 2 bad guys in it were hot, nuff said lol...


----------



## Perfectionist

The Lives of Others.

As always, it leaves me just...speechless, basically.


----------



## Sonoran Lion

Kungfu Panda and Bolt


Both were pretty good and I do enjoy the talking animals...


----------



## lindsey

i'm halfway watching men in black right now.


----------



## Zephyr

Trainspotting. Difficult novel to adapt to film but I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Rashomon

Being John Malkovich


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Kelly

Perfectionist said:


> The Lives of Others.
> 
> As always, it leaves me just...speechless, basically.


Excellent movie!

I can't remember the last movie I watched. I know nothing about (21st century) pop culture. I'm so out of it.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Mc Borg

Hae Anseon


----------



## mindy88

marley and me


----------



## Zephyr

Requiem For A Dream (director's cut, apparently)

That was depressing.


----------



## Arkturus

Slumdog Millionaire

It was really good, I was surprised since I didn't really know what to expect.


----------



## Zephyr

Finding Nemo


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tropic Thunder

RockNRolla

^ i enjoyed it.


----------



## Mc Borg

11:14


----------



## seanybhoy

Arkturus said:


> Slumdog Millionaire
> 
> It was really good, I was surprised since I didn't really know what to expect.


I wanna go see that.


----------



## seanybhoy

Moving on though umm V for Vendetta.


----------



## mongorians

Jesus Camp


----------



## seanybhoy

March of the penguins k why did i even own up to that. lol


----------



## nightrain

_Monster House_

Great movie. It's the best animated movie I've seen in years(more than Pixar's movies).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The Bucket List


----------



## Equisgurl

grudge 2... awful movie, i sincerely hope they wont make a 3rd one.


----------



## Drella

Taken. It was rated PG-13, so it didn't exactly push the envelope. It was pretty standard... no surprises. Liam Neeson needs to kidnap me, though.


----------



## VCL XI

The last third of_ Honey, I Shrunk the Kids_.

Funtime family fun brought to you by the makers of _Re-Animator_. Even as a six year-old, I found the movie mildly upsetting; like some division of kid-haters at Disney sadistically got off to the idea of pre-teens in relentless, deathly peril. Unfortunately, it was the only child-friendly VHS tape we had at our house for years, aside from _To Live and Die in LA_ and _Bad Influence_.

No dad, don't eat meeeeeeeh...


----------



## IDK

My best friend's girl.

A truly disturbing movie in all aspects.
If you want to see the most brutal portrayal of a nice guy (jason biggs) finishing last, watch this movie.


----------



## Zephyr

IDK said:


> .
> If you want to see the most brutal portrayal of a nice guy (jason biggs) finishing last, watch this movie.


Or you can just experience real life


----------



## Zephyr

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Drella

Brotherhood of the Wolf. A really boring movie starring Monica Bellucci's boobs about... I don't know, I didn't really watch enough of it to find out. Nice rack, though.


----------



## pita

I watched The Stone Angel. It wasn't awful but it was still a disappointment. 

It is my dream that someone will one day make a complete, perfect series of Margaret Laurence adaptations.


----------



## seanybhoy

Role Model : Kinda funny.
Slumdog millionaire : Really good.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

*The Missing w/ Cate Blanchett and Tommy Lee Jones
The Forgotten w/ Julianne Moore (Good up until towards the end)*


----------



## seanybhoy

The Wrestler. The ending is one of those make up your own mind what happens next typea scenario shabangs but yeah not a great film if im honest.
Sorry..........if you were planning on seeing it :um.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Appaloosa


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*So, right now I'm watching "The Queen." I caught it in the middle unfortunately, so now I can only watch half of it.*_


----------



## mongorians

Idiocracy


----------



## person86

My Bloody Valentine 3D in theaters, followed by the brand-new, uncut release of the original My Bloody Valentine on DVD.

The new one was kind of "meh." On the other hand, the uncut DVD, which I have been waiting literally years for, was awesome.


----------



## Mc Borg

Geuddae geusaramdeul


----------



## bezoomny

A couple old favorites:

_Withnail & I
Harold and Maude
_


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*About 20 minutes of the 1953 version of Titanic. Oh man was it unbearable to watch.*_


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## PT88

Jurassic Park


----------



## Drew

Harold and Maude. Absolutely hilarious! :lol


----------



## Medicine Wheel

pineapple express  my favorite scene :teeth


----------



## Drella

Crimson Rivers. Boring as hell, but Jean Reno and Vincent Cassel need to come on over. Eh, on second thought, Vincent can watch on a closed circuit monitor or something.


----------



## Phronima

Naked Lunch

Weird but awesome


----------



## wintermind

W Delta Z

A gloomy, dirty thriller that's strangely touching.


----------



## Lucy3

Saving Grace. 

Watched it last night and it was a good comedy!


----------



## seanybhoy

Changing Lanes.

Prolly boring for anyone else but i really liked it.


----------



## Drella

The Abductors


----------



## mongorians

Good Night, and Good Luck :cig

Second time I've watched it, second time I've fallen asleep.


----------



## IDK

Slumdog millionaire. Cheesiest most overhyped movie Ive ever seen.


----------



## mind_games

> Slumdog millionaire. Cheesiest ...


I haven't seen it and won't be for that very reason.

Saw Revolutionary Road today. It was good, although I'm not sure if I should have seen it considering the mood I am/was in.


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## ilikebooks

Dracula: Dead and Loving It. Still funny after my 10th or so time watching it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Cache" It's a French movie. Its not everyone though, more for those into independent/foreign film.


----------



## Equisgurl

australia- beautiful film


----------



## FairleighCalm

IDK said:


> Slumdog millionaire. Cheesiest most overhyped movie Ive ever seen.


*Word!*

*The Reader. Ver gut, ya. *


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Angie's List - A quirky tale of a woman who is in suburban bondage because of her higher than average need for consumer goods and services (she bought extra homes during the bubble). She is blind to the cause of her domestic exile and reaches out to her Jewish friends and neighbors, with lists that highlight companies she uses and likes. She is freed from this heckish nightmare when she accidentally calls an escort service and experiences "mortgasm". She then goes public with her lists and makes lots of money. It's CHOCOLAT meets THE ROAD TO WELLVILLE*


----------



## Drella

Female Prisoner #701: Scorpion


----------



## Ally

Kung Fu Panda!


----------



## laura024

Legally Blonde


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Underworld - Rise of the Lycans. The next one will have Beckinsale back in it I hope. I think I'd rather be a Lycan than a Vamp. Fashionwise the Vamps have it way over the dogs tho'*

The Man Between


----------



## smalltowngirl

Mirrors


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Saw V
Mirrors


----------



## Zephyr

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## Eraserhead

Defiance
It wasn't a very good movie, but I still kinda enjoyed it... I think I just like action movies, particularly ones that involve Nazis getting their asses kicked. :teeth


----------



## nubly

Nicolay said:


> Defiance
> It wasn't a very good movie, but I still kinda enjoyed it... I think I just like action movies, particularly ones that involve Nazis getting their asses kicked. :teeth


i saw it on saturday i thought it was damn good. a bit too long but a very good movie


----------



## batman can

Ally said:


> Kung Fu Panda!


Likewise.


----------



## Eraserhead

nubly said:


> i saw it on saturday i thought it was damn good. a bit too long but a very good movie


I didn't really find the writing and acting convincing, and the fake Polish/Russian accents got really annoying after a while. Only a handful of the characters were the slightest bit interesting. I also thought the action was over-the-top and unrealistic. Apparently SS troops have far worse aim than untrained and starving peasants. :b


----------



## Zephyr

Schindler's List


----------



## mind_games

In Bruges. Great movie.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kung Pow: Enter the Fist lol


----------



## nightrain

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Bredwh

In theaters: Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
Otherwise: I can't remember.


----------



## Zephyr

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## ANCIENT

Gran Torino

Great movie. Loved it. Sad ending. 

I think it was senior citizens night at the theater because it was packed with old people. That or old people love Clint Eastwood.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Just Lurking

My Bloody Valentine 3D. Now those were some pretty gruesome death scenes.


----------



## bezoomny

_Slumdog Millionaire_ again, because it was that good.


----------



## ANCIENT

Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932)


----------



## Perfectionist

Paul Blart: Mall Cop.


Don't ask.


----------



## shyguy246

Taken.

Pretty good movie.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Elf


----------



## toaster ovens

May. Two of my roommates now hate me for making them watch it. The other said it made her like me more, because I'm letting her see how weird I really am. :sus


----------



## Black_Widow

Christine - John Carpenter


----------



## Arkturus

The Visitor
I didn't really like it, it seemed a little too melodramatic


----------



## mongorians

Defiance


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Audition (1999) - Japanese horror movie opcorn

If you're not into torture and the like, don't watch it! uke

Before that: Suicide Club, Ringu, The Grudge, etc. - more Japanese horror movies...as you can probably tell I'm into :afr right now. Time to get me some :haha!

Nearly forgot: Watched _Carrie_ yesterday...I didn't know John Travolta was in that...


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Changeling and Red Cliff II


----------



## Bredwh

Pineapple Express with commentary on.


----------



## Stanley

Hell Ride

It was really lame


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Globe_Trekker said:


> Audition (1999) - Japanese horror movie opcorn
> 
> If you're not into mutilation, torture and the like, don't watch it! uke
> 
> Before that: Suicide club, Ringu, The grudge, etc. - more Japanese horror movies...as you can probably tell I'm into :afr right now. Time to get me some :haha!


I suggest you watch R-Point if you haven't already. It's Korean, though, but it's pretty good. Another good one is A tale of Two Sisters.

Last movie i watched was *Afro Samurai: Resurrection*

It was decent. Not as good as the first one was, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## lissette

I'm watching _*13 Going on 30*_ right now. I love this movie!


----------



## User57854

Shortbus


----------



## Drella

The Dogs of War.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Felon
X files I want to believe.


----------



## seanybhoy

The Fast & the Furious (yup their was nuffin else on)


----------



## Bredwh

Taken. Was pretty good.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*The Devil Wears Prada :yawn, it was okay...and the second time I'd seen it.
Then the last half of The Count of Monte Cristo (Caviezel version)*_


----------



## njodis

Idiocracy 
Vacancy :blank


----------



## Cerberus

Ringu

It was pretty good. I think the American remake is better, probably because I saw it first. I was actually kind of disappointed with it, given that many of its fans seemingly hate the remake. Oh, and the whole ESP thing made the movie less creepy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Outlander.

^^A surprisingly good movie.
also watched:

Kung Fu Panda
Wolverine vs Hulk(meh)
Wolverine vs Thor(this one was actualy better)


----------



## Drella

the Dead Like Me movie. Utter sh*t.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sukiyaki Western Django


----------



## deanna_b87

Taken.
[Don't waste your time. Aside from a few fight scenes, it's pretty slow and boring.]


----------



## shatnersbasson

Revolutionary Road

Great acting but really really miserable and boring and nothing happens.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Outpost.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Today was TCCOBB. Might be watching Milk or The Wrestler if I have spare cash.


----------



## ShyFX

ZacK & Miri Make a Porno


----------



## mind_games

Yes Man
Benjamin Button


----------



## Shrike

I finally got round to watching the horror 'Wrong Turn: Dead End' (sequel to the first, which was very good) last night, and for a direct to video (or DVD if one was to be pedantic!) I was pleasently surprised.

It's extremely gory and completely over the top but there's something sickly appealing about cannibalistic hillbilly's chasing ridiculously annoying people around the back country and then, well, eating them.

Didn't half put me off my late night Dorito and Salsa Dip scoffing session though. :teeth

Anybody else seen it, or the first one?


----------



## Drella

Ginger.


----------



## seanybhoy

mind_games said:


> Yes Man


Was it any good ?


----------



## engima

28 weeks later.. super intense zombie movie ... soo much better than 28 days


----------



## Zephyr

Contact.

They dumbed the book down in more ways than one...


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Xanadu (am I old-fashioned?)


----------



## Georgina 22

In cinema it was Valkyrie
At home on the TV it was Scary Movie lol


----------



## Shrike

I hired out a 'horror' called Small Town Folk last night.

I noticed it had Warwick Davis in who played Willow in the self-titled movie, which is one of my favourite films, so didn't think I could go too wrong with him apparently 'starring'. 

Not only did he have a grand total of about a minute on screen, but the film was one of those movies that are so shockingly bad that you can't even be bothered to turn it off and put it back into the box where it belongs.

Once it finished I just sat there for about an hour, questioning myself, questioning life, questioning our existence.

They (the Small Town Folk DVD's) should all be gathered together, thrown into an un-marked box and sent to Pluto never to be seen or touched by civilization again.

Yes, it really was that bad. :no


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Narnia: Prince Caspian
Body of Lies


----------



## vintagerocket

The Castle of Cagliostro


----------



## RedTulip

Shrike said:


> I finally got round to watching the horror 'Wrong Turn: Dead End' (sequel to the first, which was very good) last night, and for a direct to video (or DVD if one was to be pedantic!) I was pleasently surprised.
> 
> It's extremely gory and completely over the top but there's something sickly appealing about cannibalistic hillbilly's chasing ridiculously annoying people around the back country and then, well, eating them.
> 
> Didn't half put me off my late night Dorito and Salsa Dip scoffing session though. :teeth
> 
> Anybody else seen it, or the first one?


I saw the first one and enjoyed it. I have yet to see the second, but I might give it a try.


----------



## Jokerchick

Casanova - caught it on tv last night.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans


----------



## Zephyr

Gladiator


----------



## milhouse

there should be reviews on this thread, not just a naming of movies:idea


----------



## Kelly

Double feature last night: Dangerous Liasons and To Be Or Not To Be.

Dangerous Liasons was okay. I thought the women were unbelievably stupid. I seriously thought several times, "Are you serious?? Are you falling for that??"

To Be Or Not To Be: Classic. 'Twas excellent. I always end up watching movies about Nazis in Germany. I don't know why.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Mike85

engima said:


> 28 weeks later.. super intense zombie movie ... soo much better than 28 days


Better than the Sandra Bullock movie? No wai . Nah, I know what you mean. I've got the first one, have yet to see 28 weeks later. I'll probably buy it off ebay.

Last movie I've seen - original Friday the 13th last night on FEARNET. Last new movie I've seen was Twilight. Eesh.


----------



## S.T.A.T.

The Crow


----------



## whiterabbit

Hannah and Her Sisters


----------



## coeur_brise

The Uninvited. It was alright, but I wouldn't see it again.


----------



## Metal_Heart

Anchorman


----------



## tremelo

eraserhead.

watched it for the first time last night before going to bed. that messed my sh*t up!


----------



## VCL XI

_Fear, Anxiety and Depression_ - "Wacky" early Solondz comedy








Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Next:
> Sweet Movie (1974)


I'd like to see that one again. "We gotta sell the chocolate!"


----------



## papaSmurf

Globe_Trekker said:


> Audition (1999) - Japanese horror movie


Audition is crazy stuff! Have you seen Battle Royale or Oldboy? They're both worth checking out in different ways.


----------



## papaSmurf

Canadian Brotha said:


> "Cache" It's a French movie. Its not everyone though, more for those into independent/foreign film.


Oh man, this is a good one! It's so tense the whole time. France is coming out with all sorts of good horror movies lately, apparently.


----------



## njodis

The Ring

pretty good


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

The Guns of Navarone(1961)


----------



## Iced Soul

A Clockwork Orange. I'm actually watching it again right now.

I love this movie. I had read the book a long time ago and just bought the movie on itunes and I've fallen in love with it. I love the humor, the violence, the terms, the accents, and the nudity. Yeah, I'm weird.


----------



## Toad Licker

Zack and Miri Make a Porno 

Easily the worst movie I've seen in years.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rachel Getting Married


----------



## njodis

Pulp Fiction


----------



## VCL XI

_Smooth Talk_

Wasn't really paying attention; just ogling barely legal Laura Dern like the lil' perv-o I am. At least creepy pseudo-rapist Treat Williams made me feel better about it.


----------



## Zephyr

Braveheart


----------



## slurpazillia

gladiator


----------



## nerozone84

28 Weeks Later


----------



## bowen87

V for Vendetta


----------



## njodis

Borat

I lol'd


----------



## Drella

Johnny Wadd

It's probably best if you don't ask. At least it wasn't _Saturday Night Beaver_.


----------



## bezoomny

_The 400 Blows
Antoine and Colette
_


----------



## TorLin

underworld; rise of the lycans


----------



## refined_rascal

Ice cold in Alex

and

On her majesty's secret service


----------



## whiterabbit

Harsh Times. Wow, that was terrible. It was great seeing Christian Bale lose his mind. I love that man.

Thanks to VCL XI for the recommendation in the other thread.


----------



## VCL XI

whiterabbit said:


> Harsh Times. Wow, that was terrible. It was great seeing Christian Bale lose his mind. I love that man.
> 
> Thanks to VCL XI for the recommendation in the other thread.


Glad to be of help!

----

_American Gangster _- Got better towards the end, but Dullsville overall. Some good supporting players, but it seriously lacked power and grit.


----------



## bluterfly

coraline in imax 3D


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A and He Was a Quiet Man

Both very good movies.


----------



## Georgina 22

windwalker


----------



## seanybhoy

Do you mean windtalkers ? ^ 

But yeah windtalkers here also.


----------



## laura024

Mall Cop


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Hurricane


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Thelma and Louise


----------



## FairleighCalm

*The International - This was a good movie. V good. *


----------



## VCL XI

_The Being _

[*Warning: Obvious spoilers for a movie you'll never watch, and another one you already should have*] Goodtime cheap schlock. Where else can you see Ruth Buzzi bleeding out of her eyes whilst riding a broom? I love how after all is done and the slimy nuclear cyclops is slayed, the one guy alive throws his hat in the air with elation like he's friggin' Mary Tyler Moore. Brilliant. Just imagine if Marylin Burns had done the same thing at the end of _Texas Chainsaw Massacre_.


----------



## whiterabbit

The Dark Knight at the IMAX (about a year later than everyone else but I got there eventually).

Followed by Nil by Mouth on tv. Great film.


----------



## seanybhoy

Rock n Rolla

Pretty f*cking good if i'm honest


----------



## person86

The Wrestler.

Pretty much sucked, as expected.


----------



## Meee

I didn't like The Wrestler either. Got a really good review from a reviewer who usually shares my opinion. I guess it's just not my kind of movie.

Last film i watched was The Mist. One of the only horror films i've liked in years.


----------



## Half_A_Person

He's Just Not That Into You

Surprisingly, I really enjoyed it. But christ, Scarlett Johansson cannot act. She's lucky she's so gorgeous.


----------



## Bad Religion

Problem Child haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

McLintock!

One of John Wayne's best movies.


----------



## nubly

coraline. i like neil gaiman's writing. this movie was so-so


----------



## imt

Eagle Eye


----------



## bezoomny

BildungsRoman said:


> Oldboy
> 
> to my own suprise, I was actually more moved than nauseated by the most infamous scene in the movie.


Yeah. I was more disturbed by that flashback of the kidnapper in high school. Or the dumplings. God knows why the dumplings disturbed me, but something about the same dumplings every day for years and years really grossed me out.

Last movie I saw was _The Duchess. _It was okay, really not that great though. Not recommended unless costume dramas really turn you on or something.


----------



## Meee

Oldboy is one my favourite films. I didn't really find it disturbing as such though.

There's talk of a remake, of the source material though, not the actual film. Don't know if that makes much difference. I suppose it could be good? :/


----------



## silentline

Valkyrie.


----------



## tremelo

water lilies (naissance des pieuvres)- i dug it. good soundtrack as well.


----------



## ShyFX

Memento. Kinda hard to follow but I liked it.


----------



## TorLin

twilight ( 2008 )
kinda lame


----------



## Drella

Punisher: War Zone.

hahahahahahaha

WHY?

WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG TO WATCH THIS MOVIE?


----------



## Kelly

The Princess Bride. I :heart this movie.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## VCL XI

_Special Effects _

Has that same semi-sleazy Hitchcockian 80's thriller feel as DePalma's _Dressed to Kill _and _Body Double_, the latter especially. Unfortunately, it's rather predictable and not too exciting. _Ms. 45_'s Zoe Tamerlis is butt-nekkid for most of the movie yay), but her ridiculous come-and-go accents of indeterminate origin throughout are pure agony.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## bezoomny

_Brazil_

I love this movie so much.


----------



## Meee

Charlie Bartlett.

Also, yeah Brazil is a brilliant film


----------



## Zephyr

Black Snake Moan


----------



## fauxhawk

Darjeeling Limited.
it failed in my opinion.


----------



## eyeguess

The Ex

It was alright. It wasn't necessarily bad nor was it boring. It just wasn't anything spectacular or rememberable. I was reading a review somewhere that mentioned it seeming like a TV series or a sitcom... and that would pretty much sum it up. I'd give it a C or a C-


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Braveheart


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rain Man


----------



## lissette

Vicky Cristina Barcelona (awesome pic!)


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Canadian Brotha

lissette said:


> Vicky Cristina Barcelona (awesome pic!)


I just seen this recently as well, I quite enjoyed it


----------



## ScreamAimFire

My bloody Valentine


----------



## cakesniffer

Coraline (in 3D, frickin' awesome!)


----------



## Meee

I wanna see The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button. Gonna have to go to the cinema on my own i guess :/


----------



## TorLin

Willow


----------



## Drella

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.

And I'm watching Death Wish II right now.


----------



## seanybhoy

Vanilla Sky


----------



## Eraserhead

Frost/Nixon
I thought it was a very good film.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seven Pounds


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## ShyFX

Sex Drive..funny flick


----------



## tremelo

blue velvet.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Hills Have eyes 2


----------



## RedTulip

Strictly Ballroom


----------



## Zephyr

Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo

Really.


----------



## Drella

Rolls-Royce Baby.


----------



## Cypress

Blue Crush

<3 Kate Bosworth


----------



## VCL XI

_Kinjite: Forbidden Subjects_

The sleaze levels are off the charts in this one. Charles Bronson even sodomizes a guy off-screen with a rubber phallus.


----------



## MaidMarian

Canadian Brotha said:


> Seven Pounds


That was a weird movie eh? Suicide by jelly fish 

Tunnel Rats


----------



## ShyFX

Children of Men

I wish I were as cool as Clive Owen.


----------



## seanybhoy

MaidMarian said:


> That was a weird movie eh? Suicide by jelly fish


Wtf ?

Aww man i wuz gonna watch it but ya kinda spoiled the ending. :cry


----------



## Drella

VCL XI said:


> _Kinjite: Forbidden Subjects_
> 
> The sleaze levels are off the charts in this one. Charles Bronson even sodomizes a guy off-screen with a rubber phallus.


Hah, nice one. I love him. But that is still a travesty; Bronson should only sodomize men on-screen. John Holmes knows what I'm talking about. (Well, I mean, he would, if he was reading this message instead of contracting AIDS and spending the last 20 years inside a pine box, but I'm just splitting hairs).


----------



## MaidMarian

seanybhoy said:


> Wtf ?
> 
> Aww man i wuz gonna watch it but ya kinda spoiled the ending. :cry


Ooops, sorry . It's still worth watching tho.


----------



## deanna_b87

Leatherheads w/ George Clooney and Renee Zellweger. 
It kinda blew.


----------



## seanybhoy

MaidMarian said:


> Ooops, sorry . It's still worth watching tho.


Haha don't sweat it im still gonna watch it


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Coraline. I would go see it again. *


----------



## tutliputli

In the cinema, Slumdog Millionaire. Absolutely loved it


----------



## MsShyKenz

Supersize Me.
It was very...informative. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Zephyr

Saw IV

Don't ask. I was very bored.


----------



## darkangel33

*Movies*

The Happening- Thought it was pretty good.

The Changeling- Really good, not my typical movie choice but loved it.


----------



## Aurora

In the cinema: Gran Turino... Never been into Eastwood, but this movie is just awesome!
At home: 50 First Dates.. lol.. only coz it was on tv last night, seen it too many times. Love Adam Sandler though.


----------



## Tristram

The Wrestler - pretty decent, nice indie feel, Rourke was as good as advertised

Changeling - ol' Clint just can't help but make excellent films


----------



## Linus

slumdog millionaire. What a pathetic, ****ty, boring and stupid movie that was. I'm just glad I didn't pay for the ticket, tho unfortunately the gas to get to the theatre, ugh!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The world's fastest Indian


----------



## Arkturus

The Spirit of the Beehive

Though I missed the beginning, it was very good.


----------



## Rhydian

I saw Clockwork orange recently really good film never seen one quite like it before. Blows most high budget films out of the water too


----------



## eyeguess

Burn After Reading

this movie was...fun? John Malkovich's character was great. I give it a solid B


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Negotiator


----------



## blueblu

FairleighCalm said:


> *Coraline. I would go see it again. *


That was the last movie I saw too. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Omen


----------



## ShyFX

Taken - really good revenge movie. I can't tell you how enraged I'd be if I were the main character of this flick. I was mad just watching. 

Seven Pounds - meh, not as great as everyone says


----------



## Roberto

My cousin brought home Gran Torino. i got really into it and cried, and it was okay.


----------



## VCL XI

_Go Go Tales _

Brought to mind _Killing of a Chinese Bookie_ minus the gangster/crime aspect. A bit underwhelming like most of Abel Ferrara's recent stuff, but you get a few scenes of Bob Hoskins in tough-guy mode, Willem Dafoe singing, and Asia Argento making out with a Doberman.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

I thought someone was going to say Incubus on youtube.


----------



## Zephyr

Memento


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Scent Of A Woman


----------



## solasum

Backstage. It was a horrible movie.


----------



## seanybhoy

Boyz in the hood.

Aww man you can't whack a classic.


----------



## tremelo

dirty pretty things.


----------



## Micronian

Pulp Fiction. For the first time.

I could've seen it when I was 15, when it first came out, and then on VHS a year later, but I wouldn't have understood it as well.

Very good movie! I was interested right to the end, and I love the whole concept of lives crossing at different points in time. When I was 15, all I thought of the movie was John Travolta looking like a dork :? which is why I never bothered to see it, and I never knew why Samuel L. Jackson suddenly became all hip and popular--to this day--after that movie.

Now I know.


----------



## VCL XI

_Don't Tell Her It's Me_










No...comment...


----------



## tremelo

VCL XI said:


> _Don't Tell Her It's Me_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...comment...


can you please make that your new avatar?


----------



## Sabu

Role Models. A Funny enough time waster with some good laughs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I dont remember - unknown


----------



## Drella

tremelo said:


> can you please make that your new avatar?


Joe Spinell is too glorious to be replaced. (I guess Stallone didn't get the memo?)


----------



## tremelo

Drella said:


> Joe Spinell is too glorious to be replaced. (I guess Stallone didn't get the memo?)


i retract my previous statement. i was temporarily mesmerized by that ravishing head of hair that seems to say more than words alone ever could.


----------



## VCL XI

I might've considered the Guttenmullet avatar if the movie itself didn't depress me just thinking about it. The first half is pretty much nothing but cancer wig jokes, and the last half leaves one with the impression that all women are shallow hypocrites. Highly recommended.

----

Just watched _Crack House_ for the ninetieth time, and tonight I'm playing the masterpiece of 80s action porn that is _Shakedown_.


----------



## mindy88

confessions of a shopaholic

not as good or as funny as the book


----------



## Zephyr

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## WinterDave

Inside Man-A great bank heist movie....

Re-watched 'The Illusionist' again--Superb movie

Valkyrie--Good but not great

Die Welle--Excellent but a little predictable
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1063669/


----------



## Sabu

The Fith Element. It was alright, not really my kind of thing though.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Watchmen - This was a horrible movie masquerading as a terrible movie. Acting was superb tho'. The lead woman was gorgeous. Good sex xcenes. *


----------



## Stanley

Watchmen. It was f*cking brilliant!!! Everyone MUST SEE this!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nowhere In Africa


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Sabu

Paris Texas.


----------



## digitalangel

Watchmen

To clear the record up, it's NOT a superhero movie! You will be blown away.


----------



## Drella

Robocop 
Robocop 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mad Max 2


----------



## FairleighCalm

Stanley said:


> Watchmen. It was f*cking brilliant!!! Everyone MUST SEE this!!!


*Without the use of superlatives what did you or the other tool (kidding!) like about it? And yes, when people have the fighting skills that allow them to defeat scores of people with one or two, then that is into the superhero realm IMO. Just another headscratcher for this flick. *


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Zephyr

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Sierra83

Watchmen.


----------



## Drella

First Blood


----------



## refined_rascal

416girl said:


> The Watchmen
> 
> It was alright. I think I enjoyed the look of the movie more than the story itself.


I think that's the running theme with this guys movies. Looks but no substance; Anyone remember 300?


----------



## laura024

Enchanted


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## rafaelapolinario

Taken
He’s Just Not That Into You


----------



## Zephyr

Predator


----------



## tremelo

cape fear (the original).


----------



## Braxietel

Watchmen


----------



## MaidMarian

Twilight


----------



## VCL XI

_Runaway Train_

Before seeing this, I could never have imagined wiping back a tear at the end of a Golan-Globus production. Quite symbolic and moving for a film in which John P. Ryan shoves some guy's head in a urine-filled toilet.

"You're an animal!"
"No, worse. Human. HUMAN!"


----------



## Zephyr

Blade Runner


----------



## tremelo

the elephant man.


----------



## TorLin

Wall-E


----------



## TorLin

Pirates of the Caribbean, part 2: Dead Man's Chest


----------



## ShyFX

Hot Rod - Dumb as hell but i still lol'd


----------



## Drella

JCVD. I zoned out halfway through, so I have no idea if it was actually good or not. I'm leaning towards the latter, however.


----------



## citizen_erased

Watchmen


----------



## whiterabbit

Robocop


----------



## whiterabbit

The Wicker Man


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Taxi Driver. When he was young, Robert De Niro had the perfect body.. DAMN!!


----------



## rafaelapolinario

The Taxi -- I had a good laugh with this one.


----------



## TorLin

The Forbidden Kingdom


----------



## Aurora

'Love the Beast' - a documentory about the actor Eric Banas car. lol. My bf is a car freak and was waiting for it to come out in cinemas. I went even though I cant stand car talk. Surprisingly I enjoyed it.


----------



## tremelo

made in britain. good film. tim roth was fantastic, as usual.


----------



## Toad Licker

Friday the 13th (the original 1980 version)


----------



## whiterabbit

tremelo said:


> made in britain


I love that film.

I last watched The Telephone, starring Whoopi Goldberg, because I like to waste my life.


----------



## caithiggs

Attica! Attica! said:


> Taxi Driver. When he was young, Robert De Niro had the perfect body.. DAMN!!


I love that movie! I don't normally like older films because I am old-film illiterate, and they bore me to death. But this one was really really great for its era!

The last film I saw was the watchmen! It was soooooo long. But I did like it!


----------



## Vincenzo II

tremelo said:


> made in britain. good film. tim roth was fantastic, as usual.


**** yes. His best role.


----------



## Black_Widow

Scream 1 & 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sex, Lies, & Videotape - Brilliant!


----------



## Sierra83

D. O. A. (1950, Film Noir)


----------



## tremelo

the leather boys. beautifully shot.


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## FairleighCalm

*He's just not that into you. surpisingly good. and funny.*


----------



## Conquistador

Lakeview Terrace

being in an interracial relationship once i felt compelled to watch it, it's pretty good i think


----------



## Perfectionist

The Rock.

STILL one of my fave movies of all time. Hadn't watched my VHS copy in a while, totally fell in love with it all over again. Sean Connery! Navy Seals! Ed Harris! Marines! Alkatraz! Explosions! Poisonus gas! Love it!


----------



## Prodigal Son

Seven Pounds


----------



## TorLin

Pirates of the Carribbean, Deads man's chest


----------



## VCL XI

_Let the Right One In_

Pretty much what I expected after wading through the internet overhype. Some semi-creepy bits, okay visuals, and the expected ambiguities. Nothing mindblowing or classic, in my opinion. My two hours would have been better spent watching any random Wings Hauser flick.


----------



## Drella

VCL XI said:


> _Let the Right One In_
> 
> Pretty much what I expected after wading through the internet overhype. Some semi-creepy bits, okay visuals, and the expected ambiguities. Nothing mindblowing or classic, in my opinion. My two hours would have been better spent watching any random Wings Hauser flick.


Seriously, man; I couldn't even make it through 30 minutes before I shut it off.


----------



## WineKitty

Zack and Miri make a Porno.

It had its moments but wasnt all that good. I would recommend one be very stoned or drunk to watch this one.


----------



## likeOlikeH

i watched Milk again recently, loved it so.


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## dullard

Schindler's List.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chocolat


----------



## ShyFX

Transporter 3 - worst movie ever!


----------



## bflygirl

The Hours. Probably not the best flix to watch alone when you have SA


----------



## whiterabbit

Demolition Man


----------



## citizen_erased

Quarantine


----------



## nightrain

Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father :cry


----------



## TheRob

I had never seen "Bridge on the River Kwai," so I watched that over the last two days. The whistling is quite catchy.


----------



## Iced Soul

Watchmen


----------



## Drella

Baise-Moi
Chaudes Adolescentes


----------



## Hellosunshine

Tropic Thunder and it was crazy lol. Lots of laughs!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Soldier's Story


----------



## Zephyr

Donnie Darko.


----------



## scaredtolive

Before the Devil Knows Your Dead. Saw it on one of the premium channels. Good movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bulworth


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Memento


----------



## bezoomny

_In Bruges_


----------



## nightrain

Save the Green Planet


----------



## huh

Canadian Brotha said:


> Memento


I could watch that movie over and over...great flick.

Hmm..the last movie I watched was Super Troopers....haha.


----------



## TorLin

Transformers (2007)

i can't wait for Transformers 2


----------



## ShyFX

Hamlet 2


----------



## Perfectionist

40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## VCL XI

_Rampage_

Friedkin let me down with this one. Felt like a dull _Law & Order_ episode.


----------



## Beffrey28

Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas (again).
One of the few movies that actually makes me feel good, so i watch it almost every week lol.


----------



## whiterabbit

May

I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## solasum

A Little Princess on YouTube.


----------



## Zephyr

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## tremelo

badlands


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Swept Away - The Original Italian Version


----------



## Writer of Fictions

Slumdog Millionaire.


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and Mary


----------



## imt

Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun Li


----------



## nightrain

Dead Like Me: Life After Death


----------



## Stanley

Knowing


----------



## TorLin

Death Race [2008]


----------



## Zephyr

Kill Bill Vols 1 and 2.


----------



## Writer of Fictions

nightrain said:


> Dead Like Me: Life After Death


Oooohhh...was that any good? I was thinking of watching it, but I didn't like the fact that there was a new Daisy and that Rube wouldn't be there.


----------



## nightrain

Writer of Fictions said:


> Oooohhh...was that any good? I was thinking of watching it, but I didn't like the fact that there was a new Daisy and that Rube wouldn't be there.


It wasn't very good, but if you liked the show I'd say it's worth watching anyways. It has some good parts.


----------



## VCL XI

_Hamlet 2_ twice in a row.

"_Dreamer!_ The one with the ****ing horse!"


----------



## whiterabbit

The Deer Hunter


----------



## tremelo

mister foe


----------



## TorLin

Watchman @ IMAX


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn

Wolverines!


----------



## GreenLantern

I Love You, Man

I thought it was a good movie.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Some French movie about a bear and his mother and some hunters come after them wanting to kill them...can't remember the name..anyone know?


----------



## Zephyr

Fargo


----------



## Mehitabel

Friday the 13th (the new one)

haa... that was bad. I just finished catching up in Supernatural and needed more Padalecki.


----------



## jfk1116

Ransom.


----------



## bezoomny

_Slumdog Millionaire _for the third time.


----------



## chrisp

7 Pounds


----------



## VCL XI

_Punisher: War Zone_

Took me about three hours to get through the whole thing, as I couldn't fight myself from replaying all the exaggerated squib-action, head explosions, and eyeball impalements in glorious slo-mo. Goods were delievered. Lex Alexander is well on her way to becoming the next Kathryn Bigelow or mid-1980's Penelope Spheeris. She'll really have to pull out the stops on the next flick for Roberta Findlay/_Tenement _status however...


----------



## bflygirl

Syndoche, New York (very strange movie, anyone else seen it?)


----------



## Stanley

bezoomny said:


> _Slumdog Millionaire _for the third time.


Damn, you're tough. I could barely sit through the first half an hour :lol


----------



## Stanley

bflygirl said:


> Syndoche, New York (very strange movie, anyone else seen it?)


Stranger than Being John Malkovich?  
I wanna see it actually. Kaufman is my favorite screenwriter in Hollywood. Adaptation is in my Top 10 of favorite movies of all times, so I was wondering how his directorial debut went.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## murmur

Watchmen. Very good.


----------



## Jinnix

Conan the Barbarian

I really don't recommend it..


----------



## FairleighCalm

bflygirl said:


> Syndoche, New York (very strange movie, anyone else seen it?)


*I saw it at the theatre and it was depressing. Impressive but it lacked a point...maybe that was the point? I wouldn't go see it again. Watching it was like having something heavy on my chest for 3 hours. *


----------



## FairleighCalm

*I Love You Man - It was very good.*


----------



## Polar

2:37

Certainly enjoyed it.


----------



## whiterabbit

Rita, Sue and Bob Too


----------



## imt

Zeitgeist


----------



## MaidMarian

Civic Duty


----------



## Zephyr

Blood Simple


----------



## Vincenzo II

Punisher Warzone

It was monumental. It was epochal.


----------



## ShyFX

^I've gotta see that. 


Mississippi Burning. It was hard to watch.


----------



## tremelo

nil by mouth. well-made and well acted, but depressing as hell.


----------



## whiterabbit

In The Company of Men

Late night films on tv have been pretty good lately.


----------



## VCL XI

_The Vagrant_

Bill Paxton's finest hour.


----------



## slyfox

Punisher Warzone and Event Horizon


----------



## Zephyr

Barton Fink


----------



## MaidMarian

High Plains Drifter


----------



## citizen_erased

Changeling

Great acting, very gripping and moving story, loved it.


----------



## Zephyr

Miller's Crossing


----------



## Drella

Timecrimes. 
...Load of ****. It was the complete opposite of what I was expecting; namely, a half-way decent movie.

The first three minutes of Quantum of Solace. I got bored and annoyed by Daniel Craig's face, and shut it off. His forehead wrinkle looks like a woman's labia.


----------



## bezoomny

_The Room

_Actually managed to be worse than I thought it would be.


----------



## tutliputli

The Happening. I thought it would be good because it was by M Night Shyamalan, the chap who did The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable. It was a great idea for a film so I watched it all the way through because the story was good, but the acting was appalling. The Mist is a film in a similar vein but is much better


----------



## whiterabbit

^That's a disappointingly misleading title.


----------



## ShyFX

Slumdog Millionaire. I had to see what all the hype was about. It was better than I expected..I thought it would be like a bollywood movie with a boring love story and non-stop dancing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower

One of Reese Witherspoons early movies and one of my favorites.


----------



## pita

Namak Halal. What a weird movie.


----------



## MaidMarian

Arc


----------



## mindy88

taken


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## laura024

Bee Movie haha


----------



## Under Pressure

Garden State


----------



## TorLin

Resident Evil : Degeneration


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At Five O'Clock In The Afternoon - It's an Afghan Film


----------



## Wirt

the zodiac

was a little never-ending after a couple hours but it was still good. felt attached to their obsessions with finding the killer


----------



## Braxietel

Iron Man


----------



## Perfectionist

Baby Mama.

Dissapointed by the corny ending.


----------



## bezoomny

_Looking for Richard

_Not bad. I was expecting something truly awful, it's a Pacino film about Shakespeare, after all. But it's pretty okay. Pacino was suprisingly good as Richard.

And it's shocking that as little as 8 years ago, Alec Baldwin was seriously good looking.


----------



## Girl_Loner

Monsters Vs Aliens...or was it Aliens VS Monsters?

I forget.


----------



## Zephyr

Raising Arizona


----------



## Stanley

The Last Kiss starring Zach Braff.
Made me realize that maybe not being in a relationship isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## VCL XI

_Cutter's Way_

So did John Heard ever do another starring/supporting role this good? I mean, besides _C.H.U.D_.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

X-men Origins: wolverine.

I'm not kidding :lol


----------



## TorLin

^ yeah i saw it too....

The Tale of Despereaux


----------



## eclectic melotic

Anatomica said:


> The Painted Veil - 10/10 Edward Norton is such a good actor, most movies I've seen him in have been excellent.
> 
> Children of Men - 3/10 I'm baffled why this movie got such high ratings, I thought it was horrible :stu


That's funny... I g0t s0me m0vies fr0m the library yesterday.... Children 0f Men, B0bby and The Duchess... I haven't watched them yet! I kn0w, I kinda answered this in reverse, What M0vies I haven't seen yet!


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Zeddicus

The Fountain.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Logan X said:


> X-men Origins: wolverine.
> 
> I'm not kidding :lol


I just finished watching it, it's so damn good, I want to see it when it comes out on theaters.


----------



## Bredwh

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I just finished watching it, it's so damn good, I want to see it when it comes out on theaters.


How?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Bredwh said:


> How?


Out of the all the x-men movies, it has the best story line and despite the lack of special effects on the version I watch, I was interested the whole time.


----------



## Bredwh

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Out of the all the x-men movies, it has the best story line and despite the lack of special effects on the version I watch, I was interested the whole time.


No, I meant how did you watch it, sorry.


----------



## Iced Soul

How did anyone watch X-men Origins: Wolverine?
I thought it wasn't out until May 1st. :?
I want to see it when I comes out.


I just watched Milk. Such a good movie.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Bredwh said:


> No, I meant how did you watch it, sorry.


http://www.torrentz.com/717352e6f7e4bf8e50238ef63dea35e74dfb414c

It was a leaked copy. It's all over the internet.


----------



## nubly

nailin' paylin. good stuff


----------



## Zephyr

Milk


----------



## solasum

Wal-Mart: The High Cost of Low Price. I had to for a homework assignment. It's on YouTube.


----------



## VCL XI

_Funny Games_ ['08]

I probably prefer the original since I favor the guy from _Benny's Video_ over Michael Pitt, even with the language barrier, but still great stuff. The Naked City intro/outro still can't be beat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Emmanuelle


----------



## TorLin

Return to Oz (1985)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089908/fullcredits#cast


----------



## Mehitabel

Watchmen, again.


----------



## Kelly

Australia. I don't know why critics panned it. It was one of the best movies I've ever seen.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## estse

My Cat is an Alien/ sound movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Emmanuelle 2 - The Second Installment Of This French Swinger Series From the 70's


----------



## tremelo

Canadian Brotha said:


> Emmanuelle 2 - The Second Installment Of This French Swinger Series From the 70's


haha, i remember seeing those on late night tv when i was probably too young to be watching such things...

last move i watched: violette


----------



## sadsurvivor

Slumdog Millionaire - loved it

I can't wait to see The Wrestler. It looks so good.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Harold and Maude <3


----------



## veryshyperson

Punch Drunk Love... not anywhere close to being the best movie, but I can certainly relate to some of the issues of the main protagonist.


----------



## Stanley

nubly said:


> nailin' paylin. good stuff


It would be better if it actually had Sarah Palin in it :lol


----------



## Stanley

Gone Baby Gone
Probably one of the best movies I've seen in a long time. Ben Affleck must quit acting, he obviously does much better job as a director.


----------



## Drella

Beautiful Teacher in Torture Hell


----------



## tremelo

stoked: the rise and fall of gator


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Iced Soul

Dorothy Mills


----------



## Vincenzo II

Let The Right One In - fantastic


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"I Am Legend" & Half Of "Untraceable"


----------



## Aurora

Bambi II hehe.. Now watching Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind for the second time, then I shall watch Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## MaidMarian

Black Sunday


----------



## Georgina 22

Changeling


----------



## calexandre

Ice Station Zebra.

The late Howard Hughes apparently watched it over a hundred and fifty times. You would wonder why he would be so obsessed with the film.

Well now I know why - it is an epic film of 2h 30min with a very intellectual plot and execution. The scale of the movie is impressive as is the technical detail for the entire first half of the movie. Rarely will you read of such detailed procedures in submarine operation in a book, much less a film, but this movie is delightful for this reason.

The suspense of this show is killer, and so are the extremely persuasive and intimidating dialogues as spies from western and soviet blocs double-cross in a deadly avalanche of events. Again, modern films have so simplistic plots and dialogues that you won't get this feeling of immersion any more. So watch this film and let it take you for one hell of a ride.

Definitely a keeper!

ps. do excuse the cheesy special effects towards the end, the movie was made in 1968! They had to substitute F-4 Phantoms for Russian MiG-21s for the flying footage because in those days there was no such thing as CG imagery. The first half of the film, and the complex plot makes up for it brilliantly.

imdb
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063121/


----------



## ShyFX

Punisher


----------



## laura024

Sweeney Todd


----------



## TorLin

Ant Bully


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Holyman


----------



## tigerlilly

Mr & Mrs Smith


----------



## tremelo

to kill a mockingbird.


----------



## VCL XI

_Morgan Stewart's Coming Home_

Friggin' finally on DVD. I'm holding my breath on a blu-ray version of _Dudes _and a _Famous Teddy Z_ boxset though.

Morgan was surely up there in the triumvirate of slasher movie-obsessed characters in 80s teen comedies, along with "Chainsaw" Gremp from _Summer School_ and that guy in _Moving Violations_. Even the very first frame of the movie is a close-up of a _Zombi 2_ one-sheet! So when can I meet my soulmate in line for a George Romero mall signing?


----------



## Metallic

Slumdog Millionaire!


----------



## Iced Soul

For Keeps


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Cry Baby


----------



## MaidMarian

Laid to Rest - gory slasher film


----------



## imt

The Family Guy Movie


----------



## ShyFX

The Spirit. 

I didn't digg it. They should've called it Sin City Part 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (the original 1961 version)


----------



## seanybhoy

Borat (yawn) it was okay i guess


----------



## Trillian

Sunshine Cleaning. It was excellent. Beware the one armed man, because he's really cute.


----------



## eyeguess

In Bruges

Great movie, I would definitely recommend seeing it


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## sadsurvivor

The Reader


----------



## TorLin

The Spirit


----------



## Drella

The Departed on FX.... they replace all of the best words with "working" or "shining," I've noticed. Peculiar, but oddly understandable.


----------



## Braxietel

Jurassic Park


----------



## Halcyon Daze

Magicians


----------



## DearHeart

The Last House on The Left
Very disturbing movie.
Really made me think....


----------



## JMX

Knowing....downloaded it and watched it on my laptop.


----------



## Toad Licker

Predator


----------



## Zephyr

_*Wall•e*_


----------



## bezoomny

_The Chronicles of Riddick

_Hilarious.


----------



## kikachuck

Zephyr said:


> _*Wall•e*_


I was really surprised by that one. I'm not usually into the whole animated thing, but I liked it.

The last movie I was was Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## refined_rascal

Quantum of solace. Not the best Bond film, but certainly not the worst either.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Sunshine Cleaning - Brilliant.*


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## VCL XI

_Anvil: The Story of Anvil_

Good stuff. I was afraid it would edge toward exploitative mockery from the way VH1 is hyping it, but it wasn't that way at all. Plus there was a live Anvil set and Q&A session afterward! Definitely the highlight of an otherwise horrible weekend. Mothraaaa


----------



## MaidMarian

The Uninvited


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Die Hard III


----------



## Amocholes

Pan's Labrinthe


----------



## bbarn

Wanted


----------



## tremelo

valley of the dolls. 

haven't seen it in forever. watching patty duke lose her ****? priceless.


----------



## whiterabbit

The Hill. That was really good. Great ending.


----------



## MaidMarian

Amen. It's about a priest who tried to save Jewish people from the concentration camps.


----------



## seanybhoy

Jet Li :The One


----------



## Crimson

The last three films I watched:

The 27th Day (1957)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050085/

Don't Answer the Phone (1980)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080645/

Almost Human (1974)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071840/

Me and my girlfriend are addicted to low budget slasher/monster films. We rarely watch new films.


----------



## VCL XI

Crimson said:


> Don't Answer the Phone (1980)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080645/
> 
> Almost Human (1974)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071840/


Two of the best over-the-top villain performances ever!


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## imt

Never Back Down


----------



## bflygirl

I saw "State of Play" Sunday in the movie theatre. I got curious about the BBC series it was based on and Netflixed it and it came in last night. So far I like the miniseries better, though the movie was pretty good.


----------



## Arkturus

Stand by me. I love it.


----------



## Traci

Just got back from seeing Knowing. Definately an intresting film.


----------



## kenny87

Dragonball Evolution, it was a ok quality cam I watched so I didn't go pay to see it, fortunately. I knew it would suck, but I couldn't resist to urge to look at a live action dragon ball, whoever directed that movie should never, ever be allowed to make movies again.


----------



## ShyFX

The Brave One


----------



## Zephyr

The Hudsucker Proxy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Wrestler


----------



## RedTulip

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## vintagerocket

time of the gypsies (dom za vesanje)

i need to know more about this movie
the gypsy symbolism and eastern european culture and references made it difficult for me to fully understand but the way i see it now, still beautiful. but i feel like i'm not qualified to say that.

anyone seen this?

i like the soundtrack a lot.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*State of Play x2*
*The Informers - Very good but not for the faint of heart.*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Zephyr said:


> The Hudsucker Proxy


^^^I quite enjoyed that film, I'll have to watch it again though as I've forgotten bits^^^

My film viewed goes by the title of "Lucid"


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## VCL XI

FairleighCalm said:


> *The Informers - Very good but not for the faint of heart.*


Good news, especially the faint of heart thing.  I'm a big fan of the book. I dread making the hour-plus journey to the only local theater playing it though.


----------



## AceRimmer

"One-eyed Monster" starring Ron Jeremy's, umm, one-eyed monster that gets taken over by an alien life form and starts killing everyone. Yes, it's as ridiculous as it sounds but I love bad b-movies.


----------



## kenny87

boondock saints, a couple days ago.


----------



## SloopjohnB

State of Play, not a bad flick by any means.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bagdad Cafe


----------



## whiterabbit

A Streetcar Named Desire

Well worth watching for the hotness of Marlon Brando alone.


----------



## Zephyr

Canadian Brotha said:


> ^^^I quite enjoyed that film, I'll have to watch it again though as I've forgotten bits^^^


It's a Coen brothers movie, so of course there's lots to like. I don't think it was as good as some of their others though...


----------



## TorLin

"Lars and The Real Girl"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Spirit.
I want my 800mb back!

anyway, i wonder how much that photocopy of eva mendez's behind would sell on ebay...


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Toad Licker

Heavenly Kid


----------



## PT88

Toy Story


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Uninvited

Good ol american version of this movie:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365376/

^^watch that one instead.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dying Breed


----------



## VCL XI

Coincidental Roger Donaldson double feature: _White Sands_ and _No Way Out_.


----------



## tigerlilly

the gladiator


----------



## Perfectionist

Observe and Report

This movie pretty much has me at a loss for words. I don't even know how I would describe it. "What the HELL!?" would be as close as I could get.

It is just insane. And not in a good way. Just in an insane way. Why would Seth Rogen think this was a good move?


----------



## kikachuck

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Usual Suspects


Favorite movie of all time!

Wall Street


----------



## Drella

The Doom Generation.

I remember being in awe of this movie when I was a kid. Xavier would get it in every direction.


----------



## tremelo

Drella said:


> The Doom Generation.
> 
> I remember being in awe of this movie when I was a kid. Xavier would get it in every direction.


haha, i used to love that movie in high school. haven't seen it in ages, but i still have a brokedown vhs recording of it somewhere. great soundtrack, too.


----------



## chris87

Waiting - such a stupid movie haha.


----------



## whiterabbit

The Young Poisoner's Handbook

The young poisoner reminded me of Stewie when he's trying to kill Lois in Family Guy. The out-of-place posh English accent helped.


----------



## Zephyr

Bull Durham


----------



## Stanley

RocknRolla


----------



## yellowpaper

Penelope


----------



## Alone42Long

whiterabbit said:


> The Young Poisoner's Handbook
> 
> The young poisoner reminded me of Stewie when he's trying to kill Lois in Family Guy. The out-of-place posh English accent helped.


Several years ago I was in walgreens & they had this $1 movie bin.

All the movies they had were like romper room & sesame street type stuff geared toward really little kids. 
But right in the middle of the pile was 'The Young poisoners handbook'.

I bought it & really enjoyed it but thought it was funny where I found it.

Last Movie watched : Fast & Furious

~~~~~finding the Y.P.H. movie like that makes me think of the time I found a pot leaf ring in the silver jewelry display @ Super Kmart . Had to get it too of course. Just to unreal.


----------



## Zeddicus

X-Men Origins: Wolverine.


----------



## TorLin

Crank 2006


----------



## liliaceae

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past

It was very, very cheesy.


----------



## Drella

Salt in the Wound
Churchill's Leopards
Black Killer

A Kinski triple feature -that's my idea of a Saturday night.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Three Colours Trilogy by Kielslowski. 

Amazing. Rouge was my favorite.


----------



## WinterDave

Entrails of a beautiful woman....


----------



## Drella

WinterDave said:


> Entrails of a beautiful woman....


The apex of cinema. It's right up there with "Entrails of a Virgin" and "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington."


----------



## whiterabbit

Suburbia


----------



## Cheesecake

Die Hard. I love that movie.


----------



## TorLin

Howard The Duck !


----------



## tremelo

heavenly creatures.

interesting premise, but a bit overrated, imo.


----------



## TorLin

Step Up 1


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Drella

Splendor.

OH GOD PLEASE BECOME MY LIFE. 
Pretty lame movie, though.


----------



## solasum

National Lampoon's European Vacation.

It's the only one of the series that I like. The stereotypes about all the nationalities are pretty funny. Even the American.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## WinterDave

Drella said:


> The apex of cinema. It's right up there with "Entrails of a Virgin" and "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington."


I thought that you would enjoy that one  On a higher note, might I suggest
Excalibur
http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi4054122777/

and The Quiet Earth.....
http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi4143055129/

Not to mention my personal favorites of 
Altered States 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080360/

and Blue Velvet....
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090756/


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Batman begins


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The condemned.

Stone cold was in it! lol
not that i really care. The movie wasn't so bad...not as bad as i thought it would be :lol
Is it supposed to be an american remake of battle royale? If so, it fails badly at it.


----------



## whiterabbit

River's Edge

"The only reason you stay here is so you can **** my mother and eat her food. MOTHER****ER! FOOD EATER!" Hahaaaa. I think that line was the pinnacle of Keanu Reeves' acting career.

But Crispin Glover owns this film.


----------



## tremelo

whiterabbit said:


> River's Edge
> 
> "The only reason you stay here is so you can **** my mother and eat her food. MOTHER****ER! FOOD EATER!" Hahaaaa. I think that line was the pinnacle of Keanu Reeves' acting career.
> 
> But Crispin Glover owns this film.


i still have never seen that movie. have it on my netflix queue, but it's status is always "very long wait". wtf?

that quote alone would merit a viewing, however. haha. definitely sounds like keanu's defining moment as a 'thespian'.


----------



## n1kkuh

JCVD, Jon claude van damn certainly showed in this movie that he is more that just an action movie karate boy. I thought he put a pretty darn good performance, especially considering his passed. The movie was kind of dark, wittily funny, and rather sad. All in all, it was a good movie and although I haven't seen "the wrestler" it seems that both of these movies would have a lot in common.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

whiterabbit said:


> River's Edge
> 
> "The only reason you stay here is so you can **** my mother and eat her food. MOTHER****ER! FOOD EATER!" Hahaaaa. I think that line was the pinnacle of Keanu Reeves' acting career.
> 
> But Crispin Glover owns this film.


wow i always wondered what that line was from because Dystopia sampled that on their album human = garbage.


----------



## kikachuck

star trek, the new one. excellent


----------



## whiterabbit

At Close Range. 

Christopher Walken is fantastic in this. He's so intense and heartless. The penultimate scene between him and Sean Penn was brilliant. 

Chris Penn broke my heart a bit as well.


----------



## Drella

Hamlet 2.


----------



## bbarn

prom night


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dangerous Beauty & Putney Swope in the last few nights


----------



## TorLin

Oliver


----------



## tremelo

felicia's journey.

i fell asleep during the end (it was late), so i guess i will have to rewatch the rest of it at some point.


----------



## kikachuck

The Soloist.... not that interesting


----------



## Drella

Hollywood Chainsaw Hookers.

Linnea Quigley looks fantastic, if that counts toward anything.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

W (I'm going to see _Star Trek_ Tuesday...can't wait!)

FINAL EDIT: Monday is my _last_ deadline...if I don't go there I'll give up...STOP PROCRASTINATING!


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name is Nobody


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Shawshank Redemption



tremelo said:


> felicia's journey.
> 
> i fell asleep during the end (it was late), so i guess i will have to rewatch the rest of it at some point.


I've seen this film, I enjoyed it but I'm not surprised you fell asleep as it is pretty chill in it's flow. Thanks for the reminder, I'll add it to me films seen list


----------



## bezoomny

_Star Trek

_I loved it.


----------



## Tristram

Star Trek - never been into Star Trek, but I think they've come up with a pretty good reboot. A thoroughly enjoyable film even for a non-fan.

X-Men Origins: Wolverine - started off pretty well, but ended up way below par. I wish they'd given Ryan Reynolds more screen time...oh yeah, and a half-decent script would have been nice.


----------



## Were

lilja 4 ever : very sad movie about a 16 years old prostitute, it also has the song "mein herz brennt".


----------



## tremelo

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've seen this film, I enjoyed it but I'm not surprised you fell asleep as it is pretty chill in it's flow. Thanks for the reminder, I'll add it to me films seen list


anytime! yeah, i'll have to revisit it myself when i get the chance.



Were said:


> lilja 4 ever : very sad movie about a 16 years old prostitute, it also has the song "mein herz brennt".


that movie's effed up.


----------



## RedStarCharlie

The Messengers


----------



## VCL XI

_Tyson_


----------



## SAgirl

Taken. It was amazing! One of the best movies that I have seen in a long time. Suspenseful, but great.


----------



## Iced Soul

Obsessed.


----------



## TorLin

Afro Samurai: Resurrection


----------



## solasum

Star Trek - great movie.


----------



## hopena

Amelie.

I'll be watching _Slumdog Millionaire_, sometime over the next few days, as well.


----------



## John19

The Spy Who Loved Me

One of the older James Bond movies (from the '70s) with lots of good action scenes.


----------



## Arkturus

8 1/2 - awesomely insane


----------



## Steve215

"He was a quiet man"

Good movie... really trippy. Unfortunately it sort of reinforces the stereotype of "quiet people" (I.E. SA) being psychopaths. If you can get past that I highly recommend it though.


----------



## Braxietel

this 'Star Trek' film thing..


----------



## RedTulip

Saw 5


----------



## TorLin

Family Guy: Blue Harvest 
on ipod


----------



## Chrysalii

All The Presidents Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## irvanm87

Forgetting Sarah Marshall (which wasnt as great as people were telling me)


----------



## whiterabbit

Deadly Prey


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Y tu Mama Tambien. Closest thing to a porno I've ever seen, lol. Very good though.


----------



## Iced Soul

The Reader


----------



## mongorians

Star Trek


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Quiz Show


----------



## southward

You Were Never Lovlier

I loved it. Fred Astaire is an amazing dancer, I forgot how good dancing can be since the only dancing I've seen lately has been Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## kikachuck

In the Bedroom

I was really surprised. It wasn't at all what I thought it would be, but it turned out to be really good.


----------



## dawntoearth

It Happened One Night


----------



## whiterabbit

Raw Deal
Dark Angel


----------



## nightrain

Spaceballs


----------



## damfino

dawntoearth said:


> It Happened One Night


One of my all time favorites!

Last movie I saw was Zodiac.


----------



## Maiketh

Crank 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bamboozled - Good Work Spike Lee!


----------



## Drella

Crimes of the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer Lovers


----------



## Annie K

Transformers


----------



## Scrub-Zero

He was a quiet man

The Orphanage


----------



## SilentLoner

Star Trek last friday. Must see again!


----------



## abmoit

Quarantine. I wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either. However, before that it would've been The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## starblob

Samson & Delilah - not the old biblical thing - a new Australian film. I'm surprised it didn't affect me the way i had anticipated it would. 

A streetcar named desire - it was almost like reading a Jane Austen novel. Damn the national legion of decency.


----------



## tigerlilly

the new star trekkk

it was awesomeee. too bad i hate time travel plots. lol


----------



## soundofsilence

I just watched Ratatouille (I think I spelt that wrong...) for, I think, the fifth time? It's so funny, and sooo cute. Highly recommended if you like Pixar films.


----------



## TorLin

Star Trek !


----------



## southward

Lonesome Jim

So depressing. I knew I shouldn't have watched it.


----------



## Sabu

Eraserhead.


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## Mooncalf

Happy-Go-Lucky


----------



## kikachuck

Mooncalf said:


> Happy-Go-Lucky


In my opinion, that was one of the best movies of 2008. It was a crime that Sally Hawkins didn't get an Oscar nomination.

Amores Perros here


----------



## Mooncalf

Yeah! Sally Hawkins was terrific, and so was the guy who played her driving instructor.


----------



## kikachuck

Mooncalf said:


> Yeah! Sally Hawkins was terrific, and so was the guy who played her driving instructor.


Absolutely! I wouldn't have been unhappy if he had gotten one too.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Slumdog Millionaire. 

It was good... that's about it.


----------



## scriabin221

Ringu


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Nobody Knows 

It's so sad, but amazing.


----------



## MaidMarian

Hannibal


----------



## Annie K

Romeo + Juliet


----------



## njodis

Lord of the Rings: FoTR


----------



## Ceilidh

Hannah Montana


----------



## imt

Money Train


----------



## tremelo

'the hit' (1984).


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Amores Perros


----------



## Attica! Attica!

No, wait, Scarecrow. 

Young Pacino :mushy


----------



## damfino

Anatomy of a Murder


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Piano


----------



## Scrub-Zero

R-point
Final Fantasy: Advent Children.


----------



## dax

Star Trek


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Attica! Attica! said:


> No, wait, Scarecrow.
> 
> Young Pacino :mushy


Have you seen Serpico? Wow... have to love young Pacino.


----------



## Alone42Long

at movies: Star Trek
on dtv: Ping-pongkingen <subtitled very well> sweden
on net: Tyson <documentary>
own: 976-evil

I think Pacino & De Niro are both great throughout their careers.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Have you seen Serpico? Wow... have to love young Pacino.


Yeeesss!! One of Pacino's best performances, for sure.



Alone42Long said:


> at movies: Star Trek
> on dtv: Ping-pongkingen <subtitled very well> sweden
> on net: Tyson <documentary>
> own: 976-evil
> 
> I think Pacino & De Niro are both great throughout their careers.


Definately! My two favorite actors, both so cute when they were young . Raging Bull is my favorite De Niro movie.


----------



## kikachuck

Attica! Attica! said:


> Amores Perros


I watched that one on Saturday. It was pretty good. And Serpico is one of my favorite movies, by the way.

Trainspotting


----------



## Maiketh

Star Trek

The Negotiator


----------



## MaidMarian

Wrong Turn


----------



## Annie K

Wall-e


----------



## Sillouhette

*Eel*
A Japanese film with English sub-titles










I'm about halfway through it right now, it's pretty good. And I don't usually like Japanese movies.​


----------



## MaidMarian

Snatch


----------



## kenny87

the curious case of Benjamin button


----------



## eyeguess

Shoot 'Em Up

Completely over-the-top but really entertaining, and I'm not even a huge action movie fan. I give it a B.


----------



## Maiketh

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

The Graduate

Stand By Me


----------



## bezoomny

Star Trek for the second time.


----------



## solasum

No Country for Old Men - weird movie.


----------



## seanybhoy

The Dark Knight : pretty good actually


----------



## Attica! Attica!

kikachuck said:


> I watched that one on Saturday. It was pretty good. And Serpico is one of my favorite movies, by the way.
> 
> Trainspotting


Yeah, it was good! I loved the old man. I need to see trainspotting, I keep forgetting to.



solasum said:


> No Country for Old Men - weird movie.


Watched it last night, for about the 6th time. I like weird movies


----------



## Braxietel

Easy Virtue


----------



## Arkturus

The Virgin Spring - It was very good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Death Proof - I laughed so hard my eyes watered, good fun indeed


----------



## Annie K

Get Smart 

Becoming Jane


----------



## Slim Shady

Be Kind Rewind


----------



## banjerbanjo

Everything Will Be Okay

It's an animated short film by Don Hertzfeldt. It is a wonderful film.


----------



## Alone42Long

Canadian Brotha said:


> Death Proof - I laughed so hard my eyes watered, good fun indeed


Yeah that movie is so hilarious once it gets rolling.

...and I always loved Sidney Poitier. I didn't know he had a daughter & one that was an actress till this movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In Order:
- Planet Terror
- The Secret(Documentary)
- Into The Wild



Alone42Long said:


> Yeah that movie is so hilarious once it gets rolling.
> 
> ...and I always loved Sidney Poitier. I didn't know he had a daughter & one that was an actress till this movie.


Yes, once rolling oh man is it funny. I didn't know either about Miss Poitier until now, I'll keep an eye out for her though.


----------



## TorLin

Afro Samurai: Resurrection


----------



## kikachuck

Unforgiven.... incredible


----------



## IcoRules

Brazil - pretty good.

Monster House - it was okay.

City of Lost Children - one of my newer favorite movies.


----------



## imt

8 Heads in a Duffel Bag


----------



## huh

Terminator: Salvation

I thought it sucked. I actually prefered the third one over this one. Second is still my favorite of the series.


----------



## russophile1977

Angels & Demons.


----------



## RoninDistance

Sin City

Lots of style and some nice action.


----------



## tigerlilly

xxx

i still don't know what it was about, but it has vin diesel <3


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Annie K

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## dullard

I finally got around to watching Haute Tension, it was quite good with a nice twist on the end. The one thing that irked me was the use of a song called New Born by Matthew Bellamy. It did not fit at all and it pulled me out of the movie experience. How could they think it was a good idea to use that song?

Tomorrow: Withnail and I


----------



## TorLin

Explorers


----------



## Sillouhette

Nicaraguan Handshake. :no That's 2 hours of my life I'll never get back. :blank


----------



## kikachuck

The Hours


----------



## Aurora

DUMBO! Hehe


----------



## David1976

Frost Nixon


----------



## Zephyr

The Time Machine


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I just finished watching Synecdoche New York.

Such a monumental disappointment. The first half was good, the second half was almost unwatchable.


----------



## damfino

The Man in the Moon


----------



## Sillouhette




----------



## TorLin

Star Trek


----------



## QuietSoul

TorLin said:


> Star Trek


Me too


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## dullard

High Fidelity

Edit: I just finished watching Withnail & I, about to watching Old Joy, and am going to watch Paris, je t'aime after that. I don't know what has gotten into me, before yesterday I hadn't seen a movie in months... this will make it eight in two days.


----------



## My911GT2993

Donnie Darko - 9/10
i wanted to see this as it depicts a certain mental illness. (Paranoid Schizophrenia)
I got into it because of the story and not the mental illness.


----------



## My911GT2993

I Love Sin City, a modern day film noir.
Action, gore, and the dark grittyness!!


----------



## g17

Death race. 
Dumb premise, but it was somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Annie K

Night at the Museum


----------



## Sillouhette

That's so funny. I was wondering, just recently, whatever happened to Yvette Mimieux. I also was wondering about another actress I hadn't seen since Wierd Science. I couldn't remember her name, and you know what? I can't remember it right at the moment either. She was really pretty, dark hair, full lips. Hmmm, help me out here if you remember her name. Oh, it's coming back, LeBrock. First name eludes me, maybe Kelly?? I did a search on her and I see she is still around.








Yvette?? Not sure. Oh God! I remember this cover:








Bridget Bardot is still around too, causing herself alll kinds of trouble in France over animal rights issues.








I think she got herself arrested not too long a go. :um


----------



## lazy

Lakeview Terrace


----------



## MaidMarian

Blade 3. Didn't like it.


----------



## Alone42Long

Terminator 4: Salvation
I enjoyed it & thought it was good. 
You never know what to expect on those series deals.
Often a quick cash in on a name.


----------



## seanybhoy

Wolvereine origins thingamy film or worreva it's called.

Pretty good though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien From L.A.


----------



## TorLin

Terminator: Salvation
stayed at home  opcorn


----------



## whiterabbit

The Wild Bunch


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Number 23


----------



## nightrain

Die Hard


----------



## Ericisme

Sex Drive
Fired Up
Hot Rod

They are all HALARIOUS. If you like comedy, they're some of the best. 

Although, the people in these are kinda opposite of people with SA. Big time with Fired Up, but they're so funny. Yet, can get depressing. But HALARIOUS! Love them!


----------



## Hambrick

Star Trek


----------



## Braxietel

State of Play.... god, I hope the UK Television series it was based on is a LOT better than the film was


----------



## kikachuck

The Full Monty... haven't seen that one in a while


----------



## Annie K

Hancock
Panic Room


----------



## tremelo

mysterious skin.

one of the most disturbing films i've seen in a long time. very well done and acted, but i felt like i had been sucker punched afterwords and slept like ****.


----------



## Zephyr

Star Trek


----------



## kikachuck

416girl said:


> Wall-E


I saw Up today, which is not quite as good as Wall-E was.


----------



## nightrain

UP and Drag me to hell


----------



## sc47

One Hour Photo


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

It is a mix of It's A Wonderful Life and Forrest Gump. I enjoyed it.  Out of the three best picture nominees I saw so far (Slumdog, Milk and Button) I think this is my favorite.


----------



## nubly

Up. was good if youre into these types of movies


----------



## Alone42Long

nightrain said:


> UP and Drag me to hell


I just saw Drag Me To Hell today & actually found it pretty entertaining.

Last week I watched Terminator: Salvation & the trailer was Sherlock Holmes.
I started to put that down in the Trailers looking forward to seeing post but wasn't sure if anyone would be interested & held off. Just because it didn't really fit with the kind of thing others were posting. You posted it later that day after the 9 movie. Everything there I wouldn't mind seeing though.

I was suprised there was some other interest on the Sherlock pretty quickly.

That Up looks funny & enjoyable, have to check out.
You appear to maybe be a fellow movie fan which is very cool. Have a great day.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Angels and Demons - I found it to be unintentionally laughable! Loved the book but the movie was blah!


----------



## jjbnum3

Death Note.

I highly recommend watching the movie(only seen the first one so far) and the Anime series too).
I'm one Episode 29 of 32.got from the library for free too..


----------



## nightrain

Blue Velvet


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## delphiki

Last movie I watched was Dance Flick...it had its moments. :b


----------



## Maiketh

Push


----------



## solasum

Back to the Future - I really liked it.


----------



## delphiki

Drag Me To Hell...I rarely watch scary movies because I get really anxious but this one was actually really good. I wasn't expecting much from a PG-13 horror flick so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## whiterabbit

Terminator Salvation. I didn't plan on seeing this film but...long story. Anyway, it was completely pointless and stupid.


----------



## Phibes

Dracula: Prince of Darkness (1966)


----------



## Arkturus

Religulous - Hilarious
The priest that Maher interviews outside the vatican is awesome, the five minutes of him were worth more than the whole rest of the movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Neptunus

Arkturus said:


> Religulous - Hilarious
> The priest that Maher interviews outside the vatican is awesome, the five minutes of him were worth more than the whole rest of the movie.


I so want to see that!

I saw Star Trek. It was okay...I'd give it a B.


----------



## Omnium11

I hate like 95% of movies and TV shows etc but I went though a huge movie watching faze a little while ago and here are the ones I likes. I like trippy, creepy and psychological ones.

Brain Scan (campy and kind of cheesy but had a cool early 90's vibe and feel to it)
Lost in Translation (thought it was pretty cute)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (cute as well)
Adaptation (good movie!)
American Psycho (also good movie Christian Bale ftw)
Henry Portrait of a Serial Killer (One of my favorite serial killer movies)
Memento (Liked it a lot)
Brain Damage: Paranoia (Really bizarre movie hard to tell whats real and whats not)
Warlock (cheesy but for some reason I like it, its not good technically but there's something about it)

Right now I'm gonna watch 'Room with a View' cause I liked Julian Sands performance so much in Warlock


----------



## Hellosunshine

I saw Star Trek and it was really awesome!


----------



## LisaHa

I watched Twilight again. Oh, I love that movie and his eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## eyeguess

Gangs of New York

Very solid movie. Daniel Day-Lewis should have at least won either an Academy or a Golden Globe for his performance.


----------



## kikachuck

eyeguess said:


> Gangs of New York
> 
> Very solid movie. Daniel Day-Lewis should have at least won either an Academy or a Golden Globe for his performance.


The other day I was watching an old Ebert and Roeper reivew on youtube of this one. They hinted at the fact that Day-Lewis might have been too good in this movie; he overpowered all the other characters in the movie and ended up kind of hurting it. That's probably true, Day-Lewis has an incredibly powerful stage presence.

The last movie I saw was Man on Wire


----------



## AloneAsUsual

I watched the new Star Trek prequel movie:clap. I am a Trekkie and I liked the movie so much I saw it a second time:boogie (I don't usually do this, lol!).


----------



## RoninDistance

Paul Blart: Mall Cop

I must admit it was funnier than expected.


----------



## Zephyr

Shine


----------



## ModernMyth

Coraline. Loved it :clap


----------



## zookeeper

Let the Right One In.

Kind of like Twilight.. but in Swedish, and for adults.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Watched the Matrix (first one). Haven't seen it in a long time. It's really great.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Notorious (BIG). I hate rap but this was a pretty good good movie. Also What About Bob was on the other day. Funny *** movie! "baby steps, baby steps. Baby step down the hallway, baby step into the elevator (door closes, he screams lol) AAAAHHHHHH!". Love that movie.


----------



## Zillah

Mary and Max, an animated film, loved it! It's about a guy with Aspergers and a shy 8 year old girl and all their quirks


----------



## RoninDistance

Casino Royale on USA while waiting for the new season of Burn Notice. As epic as ever, I love this movie.


----------



## Sabu

Terminator Salvation - pap.
Ghost World - class.
Slumdog Millionaire - alright.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Taking of Pelham 1 2 3 - Quite good, very 70s too. The remake looks like crap.


----------



## kikachuck

The Hangover.... pretty funny


----------



## TorLin

UP in 3D
at 4:30 on 6/5


----------



## bbarn

kiss kiss bang bang, pretty funny movie!


----------



## Arkturus

In cold blood
It was really good. The end especially, I felt completely sucked in. 

Spoilers----------------------------------
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
It was so wierd watching the ending when they are in prison, and the hanging. It was so intense and I was so completely involved that it almost felt like I was there. Maybe it was because it was 1 in the morning when I was watching it, but it was almost like I was dreaming.


----------



## Braxietel

Just got back from seeing Terminator: Salvation


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## ShyFX

Fanboys - It was terrible


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## nightrain

Wild at Heart


----------



## Paul'sBunyon

Land of the Lost - Typical Will Farrell. It was better than okay.


----------



## Zephyr

Pan's Labyrinth

I was pretty impressed. After I watch a movie I often spend a lot of time thinking of how I would have written and/or directed it differently. With this one I'm not sure I can come up with much.


----------



## nightrain

Lost Highway

All I can say is W...T...F...???????


----------



## Alone42Long

UP 
Good yet tragic & sad at same time.


----------



## Toad Licker

Taken


----------



## zookeeper

Slither.

It was amusing enough.


----------



## Annie K

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Revolutionary Road

I didn't like it.


----------



## iingridd

at the movies:
watchmen (i think that was back in march. it was so long and kind of boring)
on TV:
Daddy's Day Care (didn't plan to watch it but i was switching channels. it was funny)


----------



## southward

Idle Hands...terrible


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Amelie

I finally watched it & boy was it brilliant! Everything about it, the characters, the French(I like the language), the various versions of the theme song, the tone of the picture, the list goes on. Of course the SA element was quite relatable as well


----------



## zookeeper

The Kingdom. Not as bad as I had heard, but not that great either.


----------



## Annie K

Finding Nemo


----------



## Omnium11

STALKER (Russian movie) - I was half expecting it to be some pseudo-intellectual crap but I really LOVED this movie. I love trying to figure out what exactly happened to them in the zone as well. Will definitely watch more to try and get a better understanding of it. Well deserving of its praise. I identified a lot with the main character in this. Also the end scene with his wife was really endearing and touching.

Next up is Solyaris (or Solaris) by the same Russian director.


----------



## bezoomny

_The Fellowship of the Ring
_


----------



## Hysteric

Eternal Sunshine for like the millionth time.


----------



## Omnium11

Hysteric said:


> Eternal Sunshine for like the millionth time.


Great movie!


----------



## nubly

night at the museum. was ok. i guess we'll be watching the sequel in two weeks


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Frost/Nixon


----------



## Unknownn

Wicker Park : )


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I just watched Unbreakable. I had been avoiding it due to my bias toward M. Night and his formulaic movies, however Unbreakable pleasantly surprised me. Not exactly a masterpiece, but a pretty enjoyable movie that kept me interested until the end. The end of course had a signature M. Night "twist", but it was good even if it was a tad predictable.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Canadian Brotha said:


> Amelie
> 
> I finally watched it & boy was it brilliant! Everything about it, the characters, the French(I like the language), the various versions of the theme song, the tone of the picture, the list goes on. Of course the SA element was quite relatable as well


One of my favorite movies  Its so sweet. She reminds me a lot of me.

I watched Girl with a Pearl Earring again.


----------



## WinterDave

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Frost/Nixon


If you liked that then you should love 'The Queen'.A similar type of historical movie.Michael Sheen who plays Davis Frost also plays Tony Blair in The Queen.Of the two, I thought that The Queen was an even better film than Frost/Nixon.Sheen is superb as a young Tony Blair and Helen Mirren is equally as good as the Queen....


----------



## TorLin

Space Camp


----------



## Unknownn

Eternal Sunshine Of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien Nation


----------



## EagerMinnow84

WinterDave said:


> If you liked that then you should love 'The Queen'.A similar type of historical movie.Michael Sheen who plays Davis Frost also plays Tony Blair in The Queen.Of the two, I thought that The Queen was an even better film than Frost/Nixon.Sheen is superb as a young Tony Blair and Helen Mirren is equally as good as the Queen....


I don't normally like political films but I really liked Frost/Nixon.  I have been putting off seeing The Queen because of that reason. Michael Sheen was amazing as Frost. Too bad he is in the next Twilight movie, hehe.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## nightrain

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm


----------



## VCL XI

_Private School_

So, is Martin Mull's cameo as a pharmacist on _Two and a Half Men_ supposed to be the same guy from _Private School _twenty-five years later? This is the kind of **** that keeps me up nights.


----------



## Alone42Long

Crips & Bloods: Made in America

really a doc. narrated by Forest Whitaker. It was ok. 
1/3-1/2 was what lead to South Central being minority.
Some interesting stuff here & there but not really a lot on Crips or Bloods per se.

Super High Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## tomm87

Let the right one in

It was brilliant.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pan's Labyrinth

It's quite a good film


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The Godfather.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Inland Empire. 

As truly bizarre and disturbing it was... I kind of liked it.


----------



## Zephyr

The Prestige


----------



## Zephyr

Canadian Brotha said:


> Pan's Labyrinth
> 
> It's quite a good film


It is. Just saw that recently as well...


----------



## zookeeper

Planet Terror.

It was messy and a lot of fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

terminator salvation.
lars and the real girl.


----------



## Toad Licker

Enemy Mine


----------



## zookeeper

Tropic Thunder.

Tom Cruise was awesome, which is something I never, ever thought I would say.


----------



## RoninDistance

Children of Men

Probably one of the best films I've seen in a while. Alfonso Cuarón's vision of the future is something that everyone should experience at least once.


----------



## starblob

No country for old men - Meh. 
In Bruges - okay. I am not a fan of Colin Farrell but he was really good... and funny - I love Brendan Gleeson.


----------



## MaidMarian

Autumn


----------



## kikachuck

starblob said:


> In Bruges - okay. I am not a fan of Colin Farrell but he was really good... and funny - I love Brendan Gleeson.


That's pretty much how I felt. I don't like Farrell either, but this was a good movie. I was happily surprised to see him win the Golden Globe for it.

My last movie was I've Loved You So Long


----------



## letitrock

The Hangover


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (1976 version)


----------



## JS86

X-Men Origins: Wolverine.


----------



## Delacroix

The latest Star Trek movie. Fantastic. I'm not a trekkie, so I'm not sure that makes a difference.


----------



## Lizbebe

The Dark Knight, seen 6/14/09 (small screen to minimize emotions)

I now know what drove Heath over the edge. 

Nothing fun about it.


----------



## SloopjohnB

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life (family entertainment? bullocks!)


----------



## Catching Fire

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Cleo From 5 to 7. 

Lovely!


----------



## tigerlilly

the holiday. didn't really hold my attention, and the dialogue could've been better.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Phibes

Prozac Nation -> Underworld: Rise of the Lycans -> Memento. (MOVIE MARATHON in my room ^_^)


----------



## starblob

*Teaching Mrs Tingle - I really cannot imagine what possessed Helen Mirren.*


----------



## JS86

Futurama: Into the Wild Green Yonder


----------



## Lumiere

C.R.A.Z.Y.

Great film.


----------



## millenniumman75

Meet the Parents


----------



## VCL XI

_Liquid Sky_ twice.


----------



## RedTulip

The Breakup


----------



## LostPancake

terminator salvation. too. much. action. 

"It is our intention to make a film on a large scale with the nuance and subtext of a high quality independent picture. The entire crew takes the making of this film very seriously. I made a point of hiring key personnel that are passionate about getting this right." - the director

what happened?


----------



## ubercake

The Hangover


----------



## Lumiere

_Inland Empire_ and _Borstal Boy_.


----------



## Zephyr

The Elephant Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Habitat


----------



## eyeguess

Role Models

Ronnie totally made this movie, otherwise it was just alright. I liked Forgetting Sarah Marshall more.


----------



## imt

...


----------



## Metallic

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Neptunus

Aliens.


----------



## Sunshine009

Doe noe. Some craptastic piece of fluff on LMN that reminded me of what contributed to scaring the BeJesus back into me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally watched The Dark Knight. It was entertaining enough but there honestly must be so many great film writers who are not getting the light of day during this spell of comic character films


----------



## zookeeper

Eastern Promises - very good.
Punisher War Zone - better than the first two, for what that's worth.


----------



## Neptunus

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Sillouhette

I can't remember. :afr But I am watching the whole first season of Family Guy. Man, Stewie IS evil and I didn't realize how filthy this show is. :no But it IS funny. :boogie


----------



## southward

Oscar.

Loved it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Dirty Work, terrible but I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Metallic

The Hangover


----------



## MaidMarian

Night at the Museum 2


----------



## letitrock

The Crow


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Nemesis


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Sunset Blvd.

Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Sunset Blvd.
> 
> Yankee Doodle Dandy


Hell yes on both accounts. love love love both James Cagney and William Holden.


----------



## Barry Egan

Death Proof


----------



## zookeeper

Master and Commander - very, very good


----------



## bezoomny

Les Chansons d'Amour

I am in love with this movie. And Louis Garrel. But the movie's awesome too.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

bezoomny said:


> Les Chansons d'Amour
> 
> I am in love with this movie. And Louis Garrel. But the movie's awesome too.


I have this movie but I didn't watch it yet! 0 I think I will watch it tomorrow. 

Louis Garrel is just absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## tree1609

land of the lost... i thought it was pretty good, made me laugh.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

terminator salvation


----------



## miminka

_The Tracey Fragments_. BOO!


----------



## Annie K

Henry Poole Is Here
The Dark Knight


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Next:
> -Vivre sa vie: Film en douze tableaux
> -Une femme est une femme
> 
> I'm a little obsessed with Anna Karina right now


Vivre Sa Vie and Une Femme est une Femme are amazing. Anna Karina was so beautiful and amazing! I think you will love those films.


----------



## miminka

_The Ballad of Jack & Rose_


----------



## Hysteric

Of Mice And Men


----------



## scooby

Mulholland dr.

I didn't like the movie the first time I saw it a couple years ago, and caught it on tv the other day and fell in love with it.


----------



## southward

Dickie Roberts Child Star (or something like that)

I don't know why, but I just love David Spade.


----------



## User57854

Awesome; I F_*_ckin' Shot That!


----------



## Lumiere

_L' Atalante._


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Toad Licker

Priceless

An Audrey Tautou movie, not her best but not too bad either.


----------



## Just Lurking

Rogue

It's an Australian crocodile movie. If you like creature features, I'd recommend it. It's above average for its genre.


----------



## pita

Up.

I cried 3 times.


----------



## miminka

_Adaptation_. Don't get me started. Ugh.


----------



## kikachuck

Shine... great movie


----------



## John Paul

Jumper... decent movie and Rachel Bilson is gorgeous.


----------



## Toad Licker

Leprechaun


----------



## Zephyr

Deliverance


----------



## RoninDistance

Watching "Independence Day" right now. Still awesome even after all this time.


----------



## IcoRules

Just watched these today.

A Very Long Engagement and The Fisher King.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Third Man

Amazing, incredible, fantastic. They don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Transformers 2 and it was laughable. It was that bad!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I watched The Weather Man for a third time, I like it



AudreyHepburn said:


> _The Tracey Fragments_. BOO!


I liked that film, it's very unique & I was surprised to see Ellen Page in such a work at such a young age. It has just made me like her as an actor more



IcoRules said:


> A Very Long Engagement


I like this too, I love French films & Audrey Tautoo. People have listed a bunch of French films here, I'll have to see if I can find them online with subtitles


----------



## huh

Gremlins

I vaguely remembered watching it when I was a kid. It was actually a pretty funny movie...haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gran Torino

Pretty good movie.


----------



## radudeATL

Pet Semetary.

Not nearly as scary as I had imagined...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

There Will Be Blood, for about the 12th time. Definitely one of my favourite films ever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Look


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Doubt

Great film. Should have been nominated for Best Picture instead of The Reader AND Slumdog Millionaire (there, I said it.)


----------



## Black_Widow

Terminator 2. After seeing the fourth film recently, it got me into the mood for watching the earlier one's again!


----------



## MaidMarian

Happy Gilmore. Adam Sandler is always a riot.


----------



## dullard

I watched Ghost World a week or two ago.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Ghost World rocks!!

Last night I watched Aliens and Outbreak on tv.. Ah summer.


----------



## slyfox

Six-String Samurai - I liked it


----------



## JS86

Daria: Is It Fall Yet?

This TV movie ends the fourth season of Daria. I've watched it before, but I've been watching the Daria series all over again. I especially loved Mr. DeMartino's transformation throughout the movie.


----------



## miminka

_There Will Be Blood_. Fabulous film. One of the most interesting endings I've ever seen. Of course Paul Dano looked totally sexy even as a maniacal preacher.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind - I've watched multiple times & will watch again for sure


----------



## Lesley

He's Just Not That Into You... it was better than I expected!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Quantum of Solace

It was better than his first bond film but still not spectacular.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Howl's Moving Castle. It was okay.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Transformers 2: It was pretty good, but 3 hours is waaay too long to me, for a transformers movie anyway. I was surprised that it has a good bit of humor in it too. Great action as well. Just too long.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Melinda

Thirteen. It was really good, actually. I was surprised. I didn't think I would like it.


----------



## bezoomny

_Airplane!

_Strangely enough, the parts I remember being funny weren't that funny anymore. But random crap I probably didn't get when I was a kid turned into hilarity.

"It's Lieutenant Hurwitz. Severe shell-shock. Thinks he's Ethel Merman."
*cut to Ethel Merman in a hospital bed singing "Everything's Coming Up Roses"*
"War is hell."

Boy : "Wait, you're Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. You play basketball for the LA Lakers."
Roger: "I'm sorry son, but you must have me confused with someone else. My name is Roger Murdock. I'm the co-pilot."
Boy: "You are Kareem! I've seen you play. My dad has season tickets."
Roger: "I think you should go back to your seat now."

Roger: "My name is ROGER MURDOCK. I'm an airline pilot."
Boy: "I think you're the greatest, but my dad says you don't work hard enough on defense. And he says that lots of times, you don't even run down court. And you don't really try... Except during the playoffs."
Roger: "The hell I don't! LISTEN, KID. I've been hearing that crap ever since I was in UCLA. I'm out there busting my buns every night. Tell your old man to drag Watson and Lanier up and down the court for 48 minutes."

Little Boy: "Excuse me, I happened to be passing, and I thought you might like some coffee."
Little Girl: "Oh that's very nice of you, thank you. Oh, won't you sit down?"
Little Boy: "Cream?"
Little Girl: "No, thank you. I take it black, like my men."

Woman: "Oh, stewardess! I speak jive."


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

AudreyHepburn said:


> _There Will Be Blood_. Fabulous film. One of the most interesting endings I've ever seen. Of course Paul Dano looked totally sexy even as a maniacal preacher.


the ending was controversial, people either loved it or hated it, I loved it. I thought the piece of **** got what he deserved. Its one of my favourite films, I love the intensity, the visuals, the music, the odd comedic undertones, everything.


----------



## miminka

^ Yeah, I loved it too. What did Paul Dano's character even do wrong though? I don't get it.... how else could have the move ended though, honestly?


----------



## bezoomny

AudreyHepburn said:


> ^ Yeah, I loved it too. What did Paul Dano's character even do wrong though? I don't get it.... how else could have the move ended though, honestly?


Paul Dano's character was incredibly manipulative. He was probably just as ruthless as Daniel's character. The ending had to happen the way it did or be reversed, it just was something that became inevitable through the course of the movie.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

bezoomny said:


> Paul Dano's character was incredibly manipulative. He was probably just as ruthless as Daniel's character. The ending had to happen the way it did or be reversed, it just was something that became inevitable through the course of the movie.


This.
And as bad as Daniel Plainview was and became, there was a helluva lot more humanity in him. He basically broke his body building his fortune, and despite what he says at the end he did love H.W. Even when he killed Henry it was because he was moved by such a feeling of betrayal. Everything Eli does is a sham and a lie. The way he comes crawling back to Daniel wanting cash and calling him his old friend and brother is disgusting, not to mention the scene where he beats his dad up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

White Palace


----------



## kikachuck

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> This.
> And as bad as Daniel Plainview was and became, there was a helluva lot more humanity in him. He basically broke his body building his fortune, and despite what he says at the end he did love H.W. Even when he killed Henry it was because he was moved by such a feeling of betrayal. Everything Eli does is a sham and a lie. The way he comes crawling back to Daniel wanting cash and calling him his old friend and brother is disgusting, not to mention the scene where he beats his dad up.


Daniel Plainview had a HUGE problem with phonyness. He was a complete straight talker himself, killed the guy who pretended to be his brother and then the infamous bowling alley scene at the end of the movie. Dano's character was the ultimate phony and fraud, using people's deepest beliefs to manipulate.


----------



## miminka

bezoomny said:


> Paul Dano's character was incredibly manipulative. He was probably just as ruthless as Daniel's character. The ending had to happen the way it did or be reversed, it just was something that became inevitable through the course of the movie.


Was Eli the reason for the fire on the oil rig?


----------



## joejoe

Primer. A scifi mystery that is quite gripping without using any special effects.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

joejoe said:


> Primer. A scifi mystery that is quite gripping without using any special effects.


No special effects the whole movie??? That's gotta be boring unless they had some awesome dialogue.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Noi The Albino, 6.5 ***
Numb, 7 ***
The Weather Man. 7 ***


----------



## Zephyr

The Departed

...or rather only the first half, and then my stupid dvd drive decided to throw a fit. It was intriguing. Love Scorsese's music taste...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Public Enemies. 

HUUUUUUGE disappointment. With the subject matter and cast it should have been close to a masterpiece, at least a very riveting crime drama. The screenplay was lacking emotion and depth, the picture was horrible (it was filmed in HD), the editing was strange. I didn't even like the directing. Too many extreme close ups, so close you can see the actors' pores. 

This makes me a sad Minnow.


----------



## Arkturus

Trainspotting - it was very good, not what I expected.


----------



## rawrguy

Transformers 2 - Sort of disappointing...


----------



## kikachuck

Arkturus said:


> Trainspotting - it was very good, not what I expected.


I liked that one a lot too.

Public Enemies... pretty good stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Miracle At St. Anna - I Quite Liked It


----------



## Chrysalii

Trailer Park Boys: The Big Dirty
I like the show, the movie was good.


----------



## whiterabbit

Rock: It's Your Decision

My mum's boyfriend was given a load of old books and videos from an old lady who wanted rid of all her junk, and one of the videos was this gem of a film. It's a Christian propaganda film about the evils of rock music, following the exploits of young Jeff who goes out of control but manages to find his way back to god in the end.

I managed to find some clips on the internet of the impassioned speech he gives to his peers at the end of the film where he totally convinces them all to stop listening to rock music. I'd encourage you to watch it. It's genius and will definitely make you repent. I mean...did you know that some of these rock stars are _admitted homosexuals_, or that when you listen to this kind of music you are _actually being controlled_? The bands and songs he singles out for critcism are amazing - even Barry Manilow gets it.

"And don't forget Rod Stewart - DO YOU THINK I'M SEXY!"

It has to be seen to be believed.

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Who Loves The Sun -Another for my list of Canadian films


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill

Good old movie.


----------



## millenniumman75

a good part of Dark Knight.


----------



## Shannon

Public Enemies....overall good film (haha and not just because I got to stare at the gorgeous Johnny for over 2 hours  )


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## Scrub-Zero

the watchmen

wow, thats what the fuss was all about? that movie sucked almost as much as the watchmen videogame.


----------



## JS86

The last movie I watched was Daria: Is It College Yet?

That ends my run of watching the Daria series in order.


----------



## dullard

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

The new transformers movie!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Bonnie & Clyde


hell yes, I discovered this movie when I was first really getting into films when I was 13 or 14. Needless to say, it knocked me flat on my ***. Still one of my favorites. Faye Dunnaway and Warren Beatty have to be the sexiest on screen couple ever.

I just watched The Proposition, which was an unrelentingly bleak and dirty western. It warmed my heart though, to see that great westerns are still being made. I think the last two before this were Unforgiven in 1992 and Lone Star in 1996.


----------



## Zephyr

My Cousin Vinny.

'Twas on tv last night...

"What is a yout?"


----------



## Omnium11

Watched 'A Scanner Darkly' with my sister. That movie has some of the funniest moments ever in it.

"Come on in the doors unlocked"


----------



## LostPancake

The Big Sleep - Bogart & Bacall, 1945ish. The plot was so complicated my head was spinning, but it was great. opcorn


----------



## LoneLioness

Watched 12 Monkeys the other day...was an awesome movie except for the ending.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I just finished watching The Grapes of Wrath, not as good as the book but man, the scene where Tom leaves gets me everytime. Jane Darwell and Henry Fonda are so perfect.


----------



## MaidMarian

Southern Comfort


----------



## shygirl14

Mission Impossible 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## saramg83

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen

I liked it, probably because I went in with low expectations to begin with


----------



## MaidMarian

Wrong Turn 2


----------



## miminka

_Wolf_ with Jack Nicholson. Bad movie.


----------



## scooby

2001: A Space Odyssey.

Great movie.


----------



## ShyFX

The Matrix & Gladiator


----------



## RoninDistance

Borat

It's been a while since I laughed so hard. :lol


----------



## MaidMarian

RoninDistance said:


> Borat
> 
> It's been a while since I laughed so hard. :lol


I remember seeing that film in the theatre when it came out. I laughed until I cried. The scenes with the feminists, and with the car dealer were especially good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vanilla Sky


----------



## MaidMarian

From Dusk til Dawn


----------



## nubly

the new ice age. was pretty cool. should have seen the other two first though


----------



## Dipper

I think Maniac Cop II lol.


----------



## huh

Commando :lol

One of the better comedies I've seen this year.


----------



## glarmph

Let the Right One In. A good vampire movie.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Full Metal Alchemist movie. I liked it, at least now I understand the ending of the anime better now.


----------



## SilentLoner

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas. Very good and strong film.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Au Revoir Les Enfants, directed by Louis Malle which is based on his life during the Nazi occupation of France. It was incredible.


----------



## VCL XI

_After Dark, My Sweet_

Wow, total masterpiece. I can never have enough downer movies full of inevitably doomed loners. And how underrated is Jason Patric? He's great in this, _Rush_, _Narc_, etc.


----------



## joejoe

Ichi the Killer.


----------



## ShyFX

Knowing


----------



## Entertainthepain

the dark knight

heath ledger.. christian bale ..good stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Big Fish - Good Film


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch With Charles


----------



## southward

All The Real Girls

I liked it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There Will Be Blood - :clap


----------



## ChrissyQ

UP! ,The Land Of The Lost (made me lol ALOT!) , Terminator Salvation, The Dark Night, The Karate Kid, Back To The Future 2, The Karate Dog, Poltergeist, Pet Cemetery, BOLT 3D,


----------



## Stanley

Crossing Over


----------



## Dempsey

Terminator Salvation. Damn that was a while ago.

I never watch tv.


----------



## Silence

Bruce Almighty


----------



## whiterabbit

Don't Look Back - Bob Dylan documentary


----------



## KyleThomas

Transformers.

No, not the new one, the first one. I apologise for my shallow taste in movies. :roll


----------



## Narcissus

Whatever Works


----------



## somethinginthewind

Dempsey said:


> Terminator Salvation. Damn that was a while ago.
> 
> I never watch tv.


I friggin loved that movie.

Last one I saw was Public Enemies, woo some serious chemistry in there.


----------



## zookeeper

[REC] - pretty awesome


----------



## VCL XI

_Q&A_

Something about Nick Nolte going totally rip**** on everyone makes me want to hoot and fist-pump like I'm at a sports event. Also, I've added "honey dripper" to my mental bank of favored pejorative terms.


----------



## eyeguess

Special

Just heard about this movie and decided to rent it based on the premise alone (Michael Rapaport plays a character who's part of a drug study where he suffers an adverse reaction and actually believes he has superpowers). Not the greatest of explanations, but a really good movie nevertheless. I'd recommend it if you can find it.


----------



## JS86

X-Men. I've watched it before, but I decided to watch the first three movies again. The second movie is not clear in my mind for some reason, so it would be good to see it again.

I decided to watch again because I was reading something about one of the movies which had slipped me due to my lack of knowledge about the X-Men Universe at the time of the original viewing.


----------



## Zephyr

The Departed


----------



## joejoe

Zephyr said:


> The Departed


great movie.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

joejoe said:


> great movie.


tight movie, but far from Scorsese's best.

I watched Bullitt this afternoon. it is not a perfect movie but any stretch but there is just such a vibe of awesomeness about it that I just can't get over.


----------



## JS86

X-Men 2.


----------



## TheRob

I finally saw "Up" tonight. I must confess my eyes watered a little at a couple points in the film. I must be human after all.


----------



## miminka

_My Winnipeg_ by Guy Madden. I started it too late and fell asleep 45 minutes in. I need to watch it again...


----------



## Zephyr

joejoe said:


> great movie.


It was. The songs really lent it a vivid flavour. I loved the use of Gimme Shelter and Well Well Well and Let It Loose especially. Scorsese f*cking knows his tunes.

Jack Nicholson was really good. I don't know if I've seen a movie where he hasn't been at least interesting...


----------



## Dempsey

TheRob said:


> I finally saw "Up" tonight. I must confess my eyes watered a little at a couple points in the film. I must be human after all.


This has gotten nothing but great reviews. I want to see it but its not out in aus for a while I don't think.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Amelie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## zookeeper

Knowing - not worth 2 hours.
A Shot in the Dark - goofy goodness.
Night at the Museum - I hate Ben Stiller.


----------



## JS86

X-Men (3): The Last Stand.


----------



## Basketball

Mall Cop


----------



## Arkturus

The Passion of Joan of Arc - was very good. What I liked most about it was the music included in the criterion version, Richard Einhorn's Voices of Light.

then I watched

Magnolia - it was so awful I fast forwarded through the last hour. I can't believe this movie got such good reviews, it was absolute $#*%!!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Two Lovers, the "last" film of Joaquin Phoenix. It was very well made. It made me dislike men more though.


----------



## Qolselanu

Transformers 2. It was a mess. A glorious, explodey mess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The First Transformers - I expected little & was entertained


----------



## MaidMarian

Tropic Thunder


----------



## fern

Outsourced. It was cute.


----------



## ShyFX

Rambo 4 - too. much. blood. holy crap.


----------



## Cerberus

Knowing
Nikita

Both of them were enjoyable enough.


----------



## forever_dreamer

The Little Mermaid lol!


----------



## TorLin

last night - Transformers 2


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## AliBaba

Woody Allen's new film Whatever Works. Hilarious!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One Week


----------



## northernlight

The Life Aquatic .. awesome soundtrack, Bill Murray was great in it.


----------



## pita

Seven Pounds.

It was probably the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Zephyr

The Hangover


----------



## Johnny_Genome

Moon


----------



## Leigh20reed

Gran Torino, Sooo Good!


----------



## TigerLilyie

The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button. I really enjoyed it!!!


----------



## CoreyCarpenter

Johnny_Genome said:


> Moon


I want to see that..bad.

I watched Dead Ringers by David Cronenberg the other day, I really liked it for some reason.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

pita said:


> Seven Pounds.
> 
> It was probably the worst movie I've ever seen.












:lol


----------



## mhmt89

last movie i watched was Public Enemies.


----------



## CircularThinking

Knowing

Horrible horrible movie.


----------



## pita

EagerMinnow84 said:


> :lol


Hahaha. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## mrschips

Public Enemies - Johnny Depp seems to play kind of the same character all the time, but it works for him. Really really good movie.


----------



## AliBaba

mrschips said:


> Public Enemies - Johnny Depp seems to play kind of the same character all the time, but it works for him. Really really good movie.


I thought PE was really good as well. I think it was a bit underrated by the critics/people in general.


----------



## Qolselanu

Most of The Brick and the new Harry Potter movie. As this was the first Harry Potter movie I have seen, except a small part of one of the first ones, I was a bit confused.


----------



## Black_Widow

Seed of Chucky


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Taking Of Pelham 123


----------



## VCL XI

_Busting _

Elliott Gould (w/ gratuitous 70's mustache) and Robert Blake vs. Allen Garfield and Sid Haig. What's not to love?


----------



## miminka

_Wendy and Lucy_. Really good. I love Michelle Williams. I have yet to see her in a bad film.


----------



## Zephyr

CoreyCarpenter said:


> I want to see that..bad.


Me too. It seems to have a limited release here and my favourite theatres aren't showing it...


----------



## eileenAKAmommy

Last movie... what if it was x-rated? LOL :X


----------



## Toad Licker

eileenAKAmommy said:


> Last movie... what if it was x-rated? LOL :X


If it was a good one you PM me the title of course.  :lol

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## aphrodite

Ink Heart


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Suspicious River - I was rather distracted this time around but what I got I liked, I'll watch it proper tomorrow. I enjoy Molly Parker's acting


----------



## miminka

_The Haunting in Connecticut_. Normally this would have fallen through my film-snob sieve. But my family wanted to watch it with them even though they know I laugh and mock horror movies. They didn't seem to be annoyed with me this time though. I think the kid totally should have went, "HERE'S JOHNNY!" When he was taking an axe to the door.


----------



## hopena

The Changeling.


----------



## Samoyed

Brüno. Actually really enjoyed it, even though I thought I wouldn't. Now I can see that Cohen is in truth pretty _durn_ talented.


----------



## slyfox

Black Snake Moan - I enjoyed it


----------



## saramg83

Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince


----------



## PickleNose

AliBaba said:


> I thought PE was really good as well. I think it was a bit underrated by the critics/people in general.


 I hate movie critics for the most part. They usually "rave" about movies that suck and barely acknowledge a lot of really good stuff.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

_The Lake House_. I saw it last night on Oxygen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Suspicious River - Watched it properly this time, solid film


----------



## Hellosunshine

Harry Potter and HBP. It was good but not great. They left out too much details and focused on the teen angst instead.


----------



## kikachuck

Fanboys: not as funny as I was promised. I really need to stop trusting my co-workers taste in movies.


----------



## Zephyr

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Annie K

The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian


----------



## delphiki

A Guide to Recognizing Your Saints


----------



## delphiki

kikachuck said:


> Fanboys: not as funny as I was promised. I really need to stop trusting my co-workers taste in movies.


You didn't like it? My best friend is a die hard Star Wars type so we went to the theater to see it. I thought it was great.


----------



## rumjungle

Cherry Blossoms. I don't cry much, but this film was beautifully sad.


----------



## SADuser

Last film I watched was Lakeview Terrace. I was totally cheering for Samuel L. Jackson, but then he went all psycho . Love those hilly american suburbs, with the beautiful homes and streets... Australian . Great movie, considering it didn't come out in cinemas here.


----------



## Libertine

I'll know not to bother watching that film now then!

Last movie I watched? Killing Zoe I think. Really good film. Like Pulp Fiction it's an Avary/Tarantino affair and has the same sort of themes going.


----------



## joejoe

The Man who wasn't There. A cohen brothers film from 2001, black and white, shot incredibly well. You can almost feel the textures in this film.

I will watch cherry blossoms next after rumjungle's review


----------



## Happ2beme

The Haunting in Connecticut


----------



## nubly

harry potter and the half blood prince. i missed a few parts in the beginning because i fell asleep. it wasnt that great but i did like who the half princed turned out to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

El Dorado


----------



## AliBaba

joejoe said:


> The Man who wasn't There. A cohen brothers film from 2001, black and white, shot incredibly well. You can almost feel the textures in this film.


Love this movie!


----------



## rumjungle

Juno...never seen it before.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

"requiem for a dream"

sad movie... sad sad sad, very sad... makes me want to cry

i'm kinda like that character in the movie... like a junkie with no future... handicapped by my own mind


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blood: The Last Vampire
Boot Camp
My Bloody Valentine
Lostboys 2: The Tribe
The Burrowers


----------



## VCL XI

_Visioneers _

Great at parts, but not the total classic I was hoping for. With a different cast I would have hated it. The Pat Cashman cameo is gold.


----------



## mooncake

Twilight (oh, the shame...)
Seven Pounds (well, the end, finally)

I might watch The Big Lebowski next.


----------



## Banzai

Harry potter and the half blood prince - not in the cinemas mind; online :lol


----------



## Efsee

The Devil and Daniel Johnston. A documentary about the life of a musician who suffers from Manic depression. It was very interesting. intense, and funny at times


----------



## PlayerOffGames

a zombie film called deadgirl


----------



## EagerMinnow84

(500) Days of Summer

Pretty awesome. The final scene was kind of disappointing considering how strong the rest of the film is, but yeah. Pretty awesome.


----------



## monkeymagic86

Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince and to be honest i was a little disappointed. It wasnt as good as i thought it would be. And it was agonisingly too long !!


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## miminka

_Paris Je T'Aime_


----------



## EagerMinnow84

AudreyHepburn said:


> _Paris Je T'Aime_


What did you think about this? I thought some segments worked better than others. There were a couple I absolutely hated. The last one was the most charming.


----------



## TaniaN

At the movies: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince, also kind of disappointed. Maybe I just need to reread the book, don't know.

At home: The Wedding Date, rather enjoyed it thanks to Mr. Dermot Mulroney :fall


----------



## delphiki

The Little Mermaid :um


----------



## Black_Widow

Silent Hill 

Also started watching Hellraiser last night, plan to finish watching later today


----------



## miminka

_My Father is 100 Years Old_ by Guy Maddin. My friend is currently obsessed with him, so he's lending me all of Guy's films. I can't wait to see _Tales from the Gimli Hospital_.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the girl next door...about torturing a girl and her sister based on a true story


----------



## zookeeper

inna sense said:


> the girl next door...about torturing a girl and her sister based on a true story


Sooo, not the one with that girl from 24?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Efsee said:


> The Devil and Daniel Johnston. A documentary about the life of a musician who suffers from Manic depression. It was very interesting. intense, and funny at times


excellent film and artist.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sons of Katie Elder


----------



## whiterabbit

_Impulse._

Shatner plays a homicidal hooker. Orgasmic.


----------



## huh

Beverly Hills Ninja

It's a shame Chris Farley died so young.


----------



## VCL XI

_The Fan _(1981)

How dare they remove the most memorable and disgusting voice-over line from the DVD? Hell, it's the only reason to bother with this movie aside from the utterly tasteless _Cruising_-esque slashing. Aside from all that, this goes down with _Eyes of Laura Mars_ as an American pseudo-_giallo _that my grandma would enjoy.

Now where's that meatcleaver?


----------



## RedTulip

Death Race 

Waitress


----------



## AliBaba

Young Frankenstein. I forgot how hilarious this movie was.


----------



## Phibes

Zack and Miri Make A Porno :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dead Space: downfall

Push


----------



## thelonelyloner

Knowing...It was pretty good


----------



## randir14

Mr. Brooks


----------



## yellowpaper

hp hbp.


----------



## papaSmurf

whiterabbit said:


> _Impulse._
> 
> Shatner plays a homicidal hooker. Orgasmic.


Yeeeeeeeessss! I'm putting this at the top of my Netflix queue as we speak!

The last good movie I saw was "Moon", with Sam Rockwell. It was incredible!


----------



## zookeeper

Pirates of the Caribbean. All three of them. While at work. God I want to sleep.


----------



## bowlingpins

The Hangover.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## CircularThinking

The Hurt Locker

Incredibly good movie.


----------



## joejoe

Efsee said:


> The Devil and Daniel Johnston. A documentary about the life of a musician who suffers from Manic depression. It was very interesting. intense, and funny at times


I watched this a while back, and its rather well done. his genius comes from the curse of his mental illness. somewhat tragic.

if you liked this i'd recommend another documentary, not wholly related, called Crumb, on the famed comic artist.


----------



## zookeeper

Efsee said:


> The Devil and Daniel Johnston. A documentary about the life of a musician who suffers from Manic depression. It was very interesting. intense, and funny at times


I can't remember if it made it into the film or was one of the outtakes, but the scene where he meets his highschool crush again breaks my black little heart.


----------



## joejoe

Arkturus said:


> then I watched
> 
> Magnolia - it was so awful I fast forwarded through the last hour. I can't believe this movie got such good reviews, it was absolute $#*%!!!


strange, it was one of the few films that brought me to tears and really helped me in my personal growth. it helped me be more convinced that many have their cross to bear, and with this site helped me realise that i wasn't alone in this.

the amy mann songs really hit home and the acting was incredible.


----------



## joejoe

AprilEthereal said:


> No special effects the whole movie??? That's gotta be boring unless they had some awesome dialogue.


the dialogue wasn't especially entertaining, but the screenplay and the suspense really made it one of the better scifi movies i've ever seen, though i'm not too big on the genre


----------



## joejoe

whiterabbit said:


> Rock: It's Your Decision
> 
> My mum's boyfriend was given a load of old books and videos from an old lady who wanted rid of all her junk, and one of the videos was this gem of a film. It's a Christian propaganda film about the evils of rock music, following the exploits of young Jeff who goes out of control but manages to find his way back to god in the end.
> 
> I managed to find some clips on the internet of the impassioned speech he gives to his peers at the end of the film where he totally convinces them all to stop listening to rock music. I'd encourage you to watch it. It's genius and will definitely make you repent. I mean...did you know that some of these rock stars are _admitted homosexuals_, or that when you listen to this kind of music you are _actually being controlled_? The bands and songs he singles out for critcism are amazing - even Barry Manilow gets it.
> 
> "And don't forget Rod Stewart - DO YOU THINK I'M SEXY!"
> 
> It has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> Part 1
> Part 2


ROFL that brightened my day


----------



## joejoe

scooby said:


> Mulholland dr.
> 
> I didn't like the movie the first time I saw it a couple years ago, and caught it on tv the other day and fell in love with it.


A definitive david lynch masterpiece


----------



## joejoe

tremelo said:


> mysterious skin.
> 
> one of the most disturbing films i've seen in a long time. very well done and acted, but i felt like i had been sucker punched afterwords and slept like ****.


yeah it was rather disturbing, but i didn't get the same reaction afterwards 

what did you think about the use of colors, and its effect on memories... i really like the movie alot.


----------



## joejoe

kikachuck said:


> Unforgiven.... incredible


Greatest Western of all time


----------



## Thomas Paine

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas


----------



## miminka

_The Dead Father_. Once again, Guy Maddin.


----------



## zookeeper

JCVD - starring Jean Claude Van Damme as an aging Jean Claude Van Damme. Good stuff!


----------



## VCL XI

_Heavy_

Ninety depressing minutes about a socially awkward, obese mama's boy who doesn't have sex with Liv Tyler or Deborah Harry. I could have just stared into a mirror instead.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Unborn

To put it politely... this movie ****ing sucked!


----------



## caflme

Nim's Island - with Jodie Foster and Gerard Butler


----------



## PlayerOffGames

babysitter wanted...it was ok


----------



## AliBaba

joejoe said:


> Greatest Western of all time


Agreed


----------



## miminka

VCL XI said:


> _Heavy_
> 
> Ninety depressing minutes about a socially awkward, obese mama's boy who doesn't have sex with Liv Tyler or Deborah Harry. I could have just stared into a mirror instead.


:rofl Sorry, I just loved how you phrased that.


----------



## Narcissus

Aliens... trying to catch up on movies that it seems everyone has already seen.


----------



## joejoe

Narcissus said:


> Aliens... trying to catch up on movies that it seems everyone has already seen.


If I missed some esoteric reference to that movie, I wouldn't beat myself for it.


----------



## Dempsey

Meet Dave


Hahaha boy oh boy was this movie sh*t. Hahaha. What the hell happened to Eddie Murphy? Something messed him up bad in the 90s.


----------



## southward

The Color of Magic.

I think it might have been a miniseries though...I liked it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

AudreyHepburn said:


> _The Dead Father_. Once again, Guy Maddin.


I just got Brand Upon the Brain from the library which will be my first film by Guy Maddin. I am kind of scared and excited at the same time. 

The Proposition. It was very violent and bloody.


----------



## miminka

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I just got Brand Upon the Brain from the library which will be my first film by Guy Maddin. I am kind of scared and excited at the same time.
> 
> The Proposition. It was very violent and bloody.


HA! I haven't seen that one yet but I bet you'll like it. You should see _Tales from the Gimli Hospital_ next- I just watched it yesterday. Sublime.


----------



## kikachuck

Bart Got a Room

meh... kind of dissapointing


----------



## AliBaba

max4225 said:


> Coraline, I liked it, scary yet fun story.


I got this to watch with my sister's kids. About half way thru, they all got scared & I had to turn it off. I watched the whole thing later and loved it. It's amazing that it's stop motion animation.....really beautiful!


----------



## Zephyr

Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker

Coraline

Cute movie.


----------



## sociallyconscious

harry potter (hbp)
pretty bad experience..


----------



## Infexxion

Tomorrow I'm gonna watch Babylon A.D. 

Gotta find out if the Diesel really sucks, or if the critics are too well...critical.

EDIT: Ok, I just finished watching it. Wow. It doesn't deserve all the hate, it's a friggin' Vin Diesel movie. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Once Upon A Time In The Midlands - It's a Brit romantic comedy, I had some good laughs


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen. 

That was a bizarre experience.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

AliBaba said:


> Agreed


wow, really? I love Unforgiven but it is nowhere near The Good, The Bad and the Ugly, Once Upon a Time in the West or The Wild Bunch.


----------



## zookeeper

EagerMinnow84 said:


> The Adventures of Baron Munchausen.
> 
> That was a bizarre experience.


I remember watching this when I was a kid, before I knew who Terry Gilliam was.

I need to watch it again.


----------



## WineKitty

Zzyzx. Stupid, not recommended.


----------



## Arkturus

The man who would be king - excellent movie
Waltz with Bashir - I didn't care for it


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

Burn After Reading

Very Dark. Unpredictable. Hysterically funny.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Cataclysm Ballet said:


> Burn After Reading
> 
> Very Dark. Unpredictable. Hysterically funny.


"Osbourne Cox? I thought you might be worried... about the security... of your shi*t." I love that line. Brad Pitt was awesome in that movie.


----------



## Shannon

(500) Days of Summer. Loved it...great music, cast, & such a real and honest depiction of love/relationships


----------



## huh

I went to see _The Collector_ by myself tonight. I tend to like any thriller/horror/suspense type movie. This one was just ok...nothing very good, but at least a little more unique than the average horror film.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Shannon said:


> (500) Days of Summer. Loved it...great music, cast, & such a real and honest depiction of love/relationships


I want to see that film SO bad. It just came out in the one indie theater within about a 40 mile raduis of here yesterday.

Oasis - a very unique and unconventional Korean love story/drama. One of the best Asian films I've seen in a while.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Shannon said:


> (500) Days of Summer. Loved it...great music, cast, & such a real and honest depiction of love/relationships


FANTASTIC film. I was afraid after the anticipation and the hype this film was surrounding I was going to be disappointed. Instead, it made me contemplate my own life in various different ways. I want to see it again.


----------



## AliBaba

I just watched "Thank You For Smoking", which I thought was really good & at times "pee your pants" funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

HellBoy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Raising Arizona - It's a Coen Brothers film. The prison break/birth contrast scene is priceless


----------



## citizen_erased

The Dark Knight - masterpiece.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

the Coens are amazing. I haven't seen that one yet but Miller's Crossing, Fargo and the Big Lebowski are three of my favourite films.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Bravo


----------



## Zephyr

The Hurt Locker


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

Canadian Brotha said:


> Raising Arizona - It's a Coen Brothers film. The prison break/birth contrast scene is priceless


I watched that a couple days ago. The Coen brothers really know how to tell a story on film. I've never seen a movie of theirs that wasn't great.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Canadian Brotha said:


> Raising Arizona - It's a Coen Brothers film. The prison break/birth contrast scene is priceless


"Well, sometimes I get them menstrual cramps really hard." Hehe


----------



## miminka

_Carnival of Souls_


----------



## VCL XI

_Blood Simple_.

Just to be in full compliance with all the Coens-iness of late.


----------



## somethinginthewind

The Ugly Truth


----------



## WayOut

The Name of the Rose

really good movie


----------



## AliBaba

VCL XI said:


> _Blood Simple_.
> 
> Just to be in full compliance with all the Coens-iness of late.


All Coen Bros fans in this thread must see this film. Sometimes it falls between the cracks.


----------



## joejoe

^^ it was airing on ifc like every other day one summer. good movie.

i just saw american teen, documentary on highschool cliques, social status... they're generations removed but it helped me remember those days. fortunately my highschool wasn't like that.


----------



## zookeeper

Dune - David Lynch, Patrick Stewart, Max von Sydow, what could possibly go wrong? Apparently quite a lot.

Also, Patrick Stewart hasn't changed in 25 years.


----------



## miminka

_La Jetee_. With Meghan. We loved it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

AliBaba said:


> All Coen Bros fans in this thread must see this film. Sometimes it falls between the cracks.


I just watched it yesterday, Blood Simple, I enjoyed & I'm sure the second time around will be even better


----------



## EagerMinnow84

A Brand Upon The Brain! 

Holy crap that was an extremely bizarre experience.


----------



## joejoe

Big Lebowski


----------



## AliBaba

For all you Coen Brothers freaks & I think I have the script for this somewhere on my machine if anybody would like it:


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I watched The Age of Innocence today and I loved the book and I must say that Scorsese really nailed it. He was very loyal to the novel and got the point across perfectly. The camera work is mind blowing and he really gets the max out of his actors, they are all ****ing awesome. The chemistry between Daniel Day Lewis and Michelle Pfeiffer is insane. There's a (non) sex scene in the movie, clothes on and no penetration that was just so hot I wanted to join in. hahahaha, seriously though Scorsese has to be the greatest American director.
oh and I also watched the Last Waltz, which is forever one of my favorites.


----------



## utopian_grrl

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I watched The Age of Innocence today and I loved the book and I must say that Scorsese really nailed it.


Yeah, both the film and the book where pretty great.

Gigantic - Zooey Deschanel being her quirky self and Paul Dano being...interesting for a non-Nietzsche worshiper (Little Miss Sunshine reference). Very good romantic comedy. A little weird though. Random homeless dude?


----------



## meghan

the messengers 2 .......... and it sucked some boobs in it for the guys though lmfao


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## PickleNose

The last entire movie I watched was HBO's "John Adams" series

Not bad. Extraordinary effort.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Revolver
Adventureland


----------



## bezoomny

_The Return of the King
Sweeney Todd_
_Moulin Rouge!_


----------



## KumagoroBeam

The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## RedStarCharlie

G-Force in 3D lol


----------



## Syrena

I love threads like this!

My last movie was Dark Ride. Not too horrid for a slasher, the funhouse was a good addition to the creepiness. They always freak me out in real life, but I still enjoy them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lakeview Terrace - It's an interesting look at the reverse of discrimination where Samuel L. Jackson plays a black guy who takes issues a white guy dating a black gal. 

For those who like films that bring issues to the screen to inspire contemplation I recommend it


----------



## bezoomny

_The Four Feathers_

The newer version with Heath Ledger. A great, entertaining war drama. I saw this in theaters and liked it, it's still just as good.


----------



## Syrena

Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult

Not a great movie, but entertaining. I have some nostalgia for the trilogy, as I used to rent it on VHS as a kid.


----------



## p cdn

the grapes of wrath

there's a scene where thomas goes back home to his farm and the mail box reads JOAD

I thought "ha just like the song". later on in the movie henry fonda says "Wherever there's a cop beatin' up a guy, I'll be there" was when I finally realized that's who the song was based on :lol :doh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

20h17 rue Darling - It's French Canadian Drama


----------



## Black_Widow

The Edge of Love. Thought it was well worth the watch, although still felt it lacked a certain oomph in parts which otherwise would have made it alot better than it was. I give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

p cdn said:


> the grapes of wrath
> 
> there's a scene where thomas goes back home to his farm and the mail box reads JOAD
> 
> I thought "ha just like the song". later on in the movie henry fonda says "Wherever there's a cop beatin' up a guy, I'll be there" was when I finally realized that's who the song was based on :lol :doh


I'm a huge Springsteen fan and I love the song but its got nothing on the book or even the film.


----------



## Zephyr

The Ring.

Thought it would be a bit better...


----------



## miminka

_Pretty in Pink_. Still trying to figure out why I used to love it as much as I did. Not that it's a bad movie or anything... it's cute and all...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blade
Blade 2
X-men origins: Wolverine


----------



## sansd

Brodeuses (Sequins)


----------



## Syrena

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time

A beautiful anime movie about a girl who finds she can leap through time and the multiple chances this gets her to try and set things right. I loved it, though I did shed a few tears.


----------



## miminka

_The Savages_. Great movie, I enjoyed every minute of it. Philip Seymour Hoffman is my favourite actor, indeed.


----------



## AussiePea

"Speak"

interesting movie which relates strongly to issues surrounding SA and depression.

Currently watching "Jurassic Park" \o/


----------



## AliBaba

Syrena said:


> Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult
> 
> Not a great movie, but entertaining. I have some nostalgia for the trilogy, as I used to rent it on VHS as a kid.


The part where the babies go flying is priceless:


----------



## caflme

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## caflme

Actually if this means at a theater it was Terminator Salvation - I took my son to see it, it was a good movie.


----------



## joejoe

In the Loop. 

A BBC film comedy based upon the runup to the war in Iraq. There is some hilarious and brilliant dialogue in it. Not to be missed.


----------



## ShyFX

I Love You Man - I lol'd

Terminator Salvation - wicked action scenes but story kind of sucked.


----------



## caflme

What didn't you like about the Terminator story - just curious?


----------



## ShyFX

I don't want to ruin it for other people. I just thought it was kind of predictable. And I didn't like the whole rebellious robot thing, it was a little cheesy to me.


----------



## caflme

Yeah, gotcha ... I was just curious.


----------



## ShyFX

Its OK.


----------



## Dempsey

Office Space.

I was really anxious all day friday and got a little depressed and didn't feel like doing anything so I popped in a movie. Really, really cheered me up.

It's just a funny outlook on working in general. It reminds me of fight club in that way. Both protagonists are depressed people who at one point just lose all of their worries and start actually living.


----------



## Syrena

The Bells of Death.

A rather entertaining late 60's Shaw Brothers revenge/swordplay flick. I always enjoy a good revenge plotline and the sword fights were fun. I noticed a review claimed it was based on a spaghetti western, and it did have that vibe. Overall, worth seeing.


----------



## Black_Widow

Red Eye - starring Cillian Murphy and Rachel McAdams. 

I recently picked it up on dvd and am so glad I did - as found it to be as good as I remembered when catching some of it on tv a little while back. It's fast become one of my favourite thriller movies!


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Goodfellas, not even Scorsese's best but still ****ing amazing.


----------



## whiterabbit

_Deliver Us From Evil
Children Underground
Salesman_

I'm in a documentary mood.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Volver


----------



## Zephyr

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Goodfellas, not even Scorsese's best but still ****ing amazing.


I watched that recently too. I said it before I'll say it again here: love his use of music in his films. Just spot on.

Goodfellas introduced me to a few new ones. I didn't know about Donovan's Atlantis until I saw Joe Pesci beating up that Billy Batts guy.


----------



## Syrena

Waltz With Bashir

A well-done animated piece on the 1982 invasion of Lebanon. Interesting, sad story. I really liked the animation style also, was rather beautiful in spots.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Moon

It was interesting. It was very well done, too. Worth a watch.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Soul Men - Samuel L. Jackson & Bernie Mac team up for a Blues Brothers style comedy, I had some good laughs



EagerMinnow84 said:


> Volver


I really enjoyed Volver, I've watched it several times. If you like Spanish films Non Ti Muovere(Don't Move) is another with Penelope Cruz that I enjoyed


----------



## Black_Widow

Mary Reilly. A little slow in parts in my opinion, but still a very good version of the Jekyll and Hyde story - with brilliant performances from both Julia Roberts and John Malkovich!


----------



## bezoomny

_Haxan_

Well, that was weird.


----------



## tutliputli

Death Note. It's my new favourite film, I absolutely loved it. Can't wait to watch the sequel later


----------



## rumjungle

Cinderella- Korean horror film about plastic surgery...I'll have to try and watch it from the start next time. 

The Deaths of Ian Stone


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

"The World According to Monsanto" and "Watchmen" (3-Hour directors cut). I enjoyed both.


----------



## kikachuck

Canadian Brotha said:


> I really enjoyed Volver, I've watched it several times. If you like Spanish films Non Ti Muovere(Don't Move) is another with Penelope Cruz that I enjoyed


Ditto on Volver.... I liked that one

I saw G.I. Joe last night and it was bad. Hilariously bad.


----------



## nightrain

kikachuck said:


> Ditto on Volver.... I liked that one
> 
> I saw G.I. Joe last night and it was bad. Hilariously bad.


I saw G.I. Joe too. It was bad. I loved it! They couldn't have done a better job at capturing the spirit and ridiculousness of the cartoon


----------



## Annie K

Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist


----------



## kenny87

Fido, I am actually still watching it just took a brake cause it was late last night. Over the summer I watched Fast and Furious 4, public enemies, & Transformers II.


----------



## shadowmask

I saw G.I. Joe this past weekend. It was actually better than I expected. Which isn't saying much, since I expected it to be the worst film ever made. Really though, the action scenes were very well done. The whole chase scene through Paris was very exciting with particularly good camera work. The CGI and acting, however, were total ****. But it's a summer popcorn flick, so whaddaya expect.


----------



## sweetpeazz

Julie & Julia
It was sweet. I adore Meryl Streep.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Zephyr said:


> I watched that recently too. I said it before I'll say it again here: love his use of music in his films. Just spot on.
> 
> Goodfellas introduced me to a few new ones. I didn't know about Donovan's Atlantis until I saw Joe Pesci beating up that Billy Batts guy.


yeah he's always used music quite effectively. there's some really more subtle ones that I like. Travis watching the couples dance on tv while pointing the gun in Taxi Driver, the second half of Layla used to perfection in Goodfellas, and the use of the opera scene in Age of Innocence. Not to mention he has made the greatest rock documentary of all time, The Last Waltz.


----------



## Joel

Just saw _The Dead Next Door_ on YouTube from 1989 and thought it was surprisingly good!


----------



## Syrena

Tales from the Crypt Presents: Demon Knight

I saw this in the theater originally, then on vhs a few times, this is the first time on dvd. One of my favorite demonic horror movies, right after the Hellraiser series. Also the first and last time I found Billy Zane to be cute..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Burn After Reading - I had a few laughs but it wasn't as funny as I thought it would be


----------



## southward

The Monster Squad

I found this on dvd the other day and just HAD to pick it up.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

He Got Game


----------



## TorLin

Freedom Writers


----------



## Stanley

Defiance


----------



## miminka

_Drugstore Cowboy_. Obvious choice as I'm an ardent fan of Gus Van Sant.


----------



## Syrena

After Dark Horrorfest presents: Slaughter.

This was a free redbox rental and I didn't expect much. It was.. decent for being yet another Southern psycho slashfest. Not really worth going out of your way to see.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Psycho


There is "Movies in the Park" every Tuesday night in Grant Park (by the lake) during the summer and Psycho was shown and it was awesome. I saw it numerous times before but it is so great to see it in different places with a crowd of people.


----------



## JS86

V for Vendetta.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ awesome isn't it?

The Soloist

I liked it, not an action flick at all, simply telling the story of a homeless man and his love for music.


----------



## JS86

I rarely use awesome to describe a movie, but I did like V for Vendetta. It was a recommendation to me because I like the future dystopia genre, so it did not disappoint in that regard.


----------



## AHolivier

Some Harold Lloyd movie...I think it was called "Kid Brother".


----------



## TorLin

Yes, Man !

next movie The Dark Knight


----------



## refined_rascal

There will be blood. Very good.


----------



## Syrena

Friday the 13th (Remake)

I like the original series. This one.. not so much. Too flashy and blah. It won't be joining my list of favorite remakes.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Madea Goes To Jail


----------



## nightrain

Aliens


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang  

I love Dick Van D_yke. (I can't type out his last name without the line, heh)


----------



## KyleThomas

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
> 
> I love Dick Van D_yke. (I can't type out his last name without the line, heh)


I love "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang". It's one of those movies that, if I'm channel hopping and I come across it, I can't switch over. I'm hooked until the end. 

It's funny how Potts is supposed to be English, yet he speaks with an American accent. I guess the film-makers saw Dick's attempt at a cockney accent in "Mary Poppins", and decided to just let him go with his natural accent.

"Cor blimeee, Mary Pawwwpins!"


----------



## Syrena

Slaughter.

My second blaxploitation flick. I didn't like it half as much as Foxy Brown. I guess I just felt it didn't try hard enough. The main man, Slaughter, was kind of boring for a lead action star. The mafia 'bad guys' were also just decent. I think the movie needed to be more 'over the top'. I hated the camera trick that appeared every so often with kind of an odd funhouse perspective.


----------



## southward

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
> 
> I love Dick Van D_yke. (I can't type out his last name without the line, heh)


I watched this the other day, it brought back some great memories.

I just watched West Side Story for the first time, I liked it. I am really not into the whole Romeo and Juliet thing, but I did enjoy this.


----------



## joejoe

Dillinger (1973) some good directing but I wasn't impressed too much.

Futurama - Into the Wild Green Yonder. Not as strong as the other 3 matt groening movies.


----------



## TorLin

Firefly pilot on ipod


----------



## PlayerOffGames

orphan...the twist at the end was nice


----------



## quietgal

Forbidden City Cop - an old Stephen Chow movie. I love Stephen Chow movies - they're so ridiculous.


----------



## veron

Animals are Beautiful People. Great - I'd recommend it to all animal lovers


----------



## DuncanThaw

TorLin said:


> Firefly pilot on ipod


Firefly!

The Space Western at its best. :yes


----------



## DuncanThaw

veron said:


> Animals are Beautiful People. Great - I'd recommend it to all animal lovers


I believe this also involves classical music?

Classical music and animals, all in one film...I must see it!


----------



## Syrena

Miss March

I rented this strictly as a fan of the comedy troup, The Whitest Kids U Know. It was barely passable as comedy, though there were a moment or two. Maybe they should stick to sketch comedy..


----------



## TorLin

GI Joe @ home


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## nightrain

I just got back from seeing *District 9*. It was absolutely incredible!



quietgal said:


> Forbidden City Cop - an old Stephen Chow movie. I love Stephen Chow movies - they're so ridiculous.


OMG! You are awesome! Stephen Chow is amazing! Forbidden City Cop is a very funny movie


----------



## TorLin

big trouble in little china


----------



## AHolivier

House Boat starring Cary Grant and Sophia Loren. Quite charming, actually. It's been nice to catch up on classic films and discover new gems.


----------



## Zephyr

Taxi Driver


----------



## Zephyr

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah he's always used music quite effectively. there's some really more subtle ones that I like. Travis watching the couples dance on tv while pointing the gun in Taxi Driver, the second half of Layla used to perfection in Goodfellas, and the use of the opera scene in Age of Innocence. Not to mention he has made the greatest rock documentary of all time, The Last Waltz.


Yeah, The Last Waltz is a little different since it's basically about music, so the songs aren't just incidental to the soundtrack. I've actually never seen TLW all the way through, but big pieces of it here and there. Van Morrison's performance of Caravan was notable.


----------



## Braxietel

The bloody wonderful District 9


----------



## veron

DuncanThaw said:


> I believe this also involves classical music?
> 
> Classical music and animals, all in one film...I must see it!


Yeah it does :yes


----------



## AussiePea

District 9!! AWESOME

And great to hear the homeland accent on the big screen for once


----------



## joejoe

Ospi said:


> District 9!! AWESOME
> 
> And great to hear the homeland accent on the big screen for once


hopefully there will be a dubbed american version so i can hear real english spoken


----------



## joejoe

Children Underground- a documentary on children living in the street/subway in Bucharest Romania. Its heartbreaking really. I needed a cookie right afterwards to help me cope.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Zephyr said:


> Yeah, The Last Waltz is a little different since it's basically about music, so the songs aren't just incidental to the soundtrack. I've actually never seen TLW all the way through, but big pieces of it here and there. Van Morrison's performance of Caravan was notable.


yeah Caravan is awesome, he looks horrifying and the leg kicks are hilarious but it just adds to the brilliance of it all. my point was that the guy obviously understands the use of music in films, he was a huge fan of The Band and made story boards for each song.

I just watched Miller's Crossing this afternoon. Still one of my all tim favorites.


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen

One of the best movies I've seen in a long time.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## AussiePea

Nah no sequel, the ending was perfect in my eyes.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## nightrain

416girl said:


> District 9
> 
> Unlike anything I've ever seen before. ANyone else disappointed by the ending? Jackson's gotta have a sequel planned.


Peter Jackson didn't make the movie, Neill Blomkamp did. In an interview he said he would like to do a sequel.

edit: I loved how it ended, but I definitely want to see more


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Syrena

The Fox and The Child

A family movie about a girl who happens to live by one of the most vast beautiful pieces of wilderness I have ever seen and the fox she is obsessed with and decides to tame, despite being a very wild animal. She gets into adventures following the fox all over the place. I could have done without the lesson at the end, but still, very beautifully shot and a nice palate cleanser. Nothing too deep or generally demanding. I also liked the realism that the fox was a fox, it didn't speak or anything, and they weren't afraid to show that mankind isn't always kind to foxes.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON

The hang over

It actually was all hype and not too funny although it had its moments. it was kind of a remake of dude wheres my car.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

twilight...vampires that sparkle in sunlight....hhmmmmm


----------



## Syrena

Shiver

A thriller from Spain about a boy with hypersensitivity to sunlight who moves to the countryside with his mother and of course, the townsfolk are just aching to blame him when something starts slaughtering livestock and people. A decent movie, but I think once you know the details, there isn't a ton of rewatch value. The Spanish countryside is magnificent though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dance of the dead.

^Some parts were kinda funny. It's somekind of shaun of the dead wannabe, but they fail at it.

The Haunting in Connecticut

^we've seen those type of movies 1000 times over. They're all the same and they all suck. You'd think someone would learn from other's mistakes...from now on if i see the word haunting in a movie i'll skip it :lol


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Watching _Zodiac_ right now. It is a rather overwhelming film which is why I am taking breaks every so often.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Watchmen - I've not been into all these comic films for the last few years but my bro kept mentioning this so I finally looked it up. It strikes a good balance between character development & action


----------



## TimeisAllAround

I just saw District 9. It was amazing! Even if you don't like sci fi you should check it out. It was the right balance of sci fi and action.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I watched The Last Waltz again, I think I'm addicted.


----------



## Syrena

Casino

My second time seeing this. I find it to be a well done and shocking look at the amount of control the mafia held over casinos. I do wonder how much of it is true though. Highly recommended.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Martin is da bomb


----------



## Arkturus

I just saw Ponyo in the theatre today, it was awesome as expected!


----------



## Petoria Guy

The hangover & i love you man


----------



## Meee

The Hangover. Pretty funny 

I really want to see District 9.


----------



## zookeeper

At work on Saturday:

The Abyss
The Fugitive
Sea of Love


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Syrena

The Wrestler.

Second time viewing. A great and touching movie. I can really relate to being a general mess-up at everything, though I don't have that one big talent. :b


----------



## zookeeper

Event Horizon


----------



## Arkturus

Ikiru - I was impressed


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Brave One - I recorded it off the movie channel on a whim & it was decent



zookeeper said:


> Event Horizon


The part where the guy traps himself in the airlock without a suit, then comes to & there is nothing he can do but wait to die like that gets me every time


----------



## Stanley

*District 9*
Not as awesome as I expected (I really gotta stop reading reviews before watching any movie) but still probably the best movie of this year.


----------



## TorLin

The Family Stone


----------



## nightrain

Army of Darkness


----------



## CircularThinking

District 9

Wasn't going to watch it because the ad campaign made it look like it was going to be a horrible aliens vs. humans war movie but decided to see it because friends said it was great.

Was MUCH better than I was expecting.


----------



## AHolivier

I'm in the middle of watching Guess Who's Coming To Dinner? My god, it's fantastic!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Charlie Wilson's War - It's based on a true story & I enjoyed it. If only more politicians were like Charlie Wilson, easygoing, fun loving, hard working, & accomplished



wisteria said:


> I'm in the middle of watching Guess Who's Coming To Dinner? My god, it's fantastic!


Indeed it's a great film, the acting is superb


----------



## zookeeper

Canadian Brotha said:


> Charlie Wilson's War - It's based on a true story & I enjoyed it. If only more politicians were like Charlie Wilson, easygoing, fun loving, hard working, & accomplished


Philip Seymour Hoffman _made_ this movie.


----------



## Zephyr

Gangs of New York


----------



## TorLin

Serenity


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Zephyr said:


> Gangs of New York


I love Scorsese, but other than Daniel Day Lewis being amazing it was pretty mediocre stuff. some horrible casting and weird pacing.


----------



## monkeymagic86

I watched Knowing yesterday.


----------



## whiterabbit

_Antichrist_


----------



## EagerMinnow84

KyleThomas said:


> I love "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang". It's one of those movies that, if I'm channel hopping and I come across it, I can't switch over. I'm hooked until the end.
> 
> It's funny how Potts is supposed to be English, yet he speaks with an American accent. I guess the film-makers saw Dick's attempt at a cockney accent in "Mary Poppins", and decided to just let him go with his natural accent.
> 
> "Cor blimeee, Mary Pawwwpins!"


I thought his cockney accent was cute.  I know that he got a lot of flack for his accent though. Poor Bert.


----------



## Genelle

The Hangover.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Friends with Money. 

Very good.


----------



## KyleThomas

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I thought his cockney accent was cute.  I know that he got a lot of flack for his accent though. Poor Bert.


"Because I was afraid to speak when I was just a lad; my father gave me nose a tweak and told me I was bad."

Sounds like Bert might have suffered from SA. And I've never seen nose-tweaking put forward as a valid treatment for anxiety. His dad would have been better off sending him to see a reputable therapist.


----------



## lastofthekews

Chaplin


----------



## Isabel

There Will Be Blood


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Isabel said:


> There Will Be Blood


Probably my favourite movie. I wish it could be like 5 hours and I could just sit there and let it wash over me. maybe if I ever go all Howard Hughes I'll have this playing on a loop.


----------



## Isabel

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Probably my favourite movie. I wish it could be like 5 hours and I could just sit there and let it wash over me. maybe if I ever go all Howard Hughes I'll have this playing on a loop.


I liked it a lot too. It was just on and I missed several parts and want to see it again, without interruptions.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

it gets better with every viewing. I go on streaks where I watch it Saturday and Sundays, then I stop for a month and start again. DDL is soooooo ****ing good. I love everything about the movie, every scene, every shot, every line of dialogue. I could write a book on my love for this movie. did you like the ending?


----------



## Isabel

I missed so many parts it isn't funny. The ending is where he's sitting in the bowling ally after striking the preacher in the head, evidently killing him. I wasn't ready for it to end either and because I missed so much of the movie don't know whether I would have liked the ending or not. I need to buy it on DVD, for sure!


----------



## Arkturus

Coraline
It was ok.


----------



## Dempsey

District 9. Not very good.


----------



## AussiePea

dempsey said:


> district 9. Not very good.


what??????????????


----------



## Dempsey

Just finished watching my Fight Club dvd that I recently bought. I like the way the movie looks at the kind of lives many of us are living. It can actually be quite pathetic. I love the scene where the politicians and heads of police are having a large meeting about all the crime occurring in the city, trying towards a city "free of crime". This ideology works first and foremost to the benefit of the upper class. However the people they depend on to keep their upper class status (service industry) are the ones they are oppressing.



Ospi said:


> what??????????????


I was pretty high before I went in but none of the film really grabbed me. It was really geeky and I didn't quite get the point of the story. It blew my suspension of disbelief and for no obvious reason. It just expected me to buy the whole thing. My mind was going throughout the whole thing "this whole scenario is really, really dumb I can't take this seriously".
Overrated and will be forgotten after a few years.
"Maybe if they were from another country we could accept them but they aren't even from this planet!" - oooh HOW CLEVER!


----------



## rumjungle

BBC Persuasion (again)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

District 9 sounds a lot like Alien Nation, which was one of my favorite movies, when I was, like, 13.


----------



## AHolivier

Jailhouse Rock


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

ohhh thats a good one. Clint Eastwood is so badass with that scar on his neck.


----------



## pokeherpro

The last movie I watched was Frost/Nixon.


----------



## Wirt

Let the Right One In. er 'Låt den rätte komma in' is the actual title

pretty awesome movie. definitely my favorite vampire movie i've seen since all the other ones are too hokey.


----------



## heyJude

Push. 

I thought the movie itself could have been better, but hey, at least I got to drool over Chris Evans. :b


----------



## mountain5

I saw District 9 last weekend...movie of the year, at the very least.

The night after that, I rented Forbidden Kingdom...WORST MOVIE EVER.


----------



## southward

pokeherpro said:


> The last movie I watched was Frost/Nixon.


That was such an awesome movie. I really didn't think I would like it though.

I just watched Clerks 2...bad idea...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Snatch - I love this film, I'm actually watching it at this very moment


----------



## stina

The Notebook


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Did you cry??? Cmon tell the truth 

I watched the Hangover again, because it is simply far too damn funny.


----------



## pokeherpro

stina said:


> The Notebook


Rachel McAdams is the one girl I'd pick if I could have any girl on earth.


----------



## Shiftless Body

Inglourious Basterds (how Tarantino spells it)

I have to say that this movie was a pleasant surprise. The trailer does a bad job depicting the film as nothing more than a WW2 shoot 'em up. But in reality it's a classic Tarantino drama which rivals Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs in quality.


----------



## joejoe

Canadian Brotha said:


> Snatch - I love this film, I'm actually watching it at this very moment


Though I didn't like it as much as Lock Stock and two smoking barrels, it had some amazing scenes. and the introduction of the musical genius that is mirwais was priceless. the music behind the chase scene involving the the one obese male spliced with the hare was very memorable for me. in fact that song often is the backdrop to my daydream reveries of maradona scoring against england in the 1986 world cup.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## ShyFX

Angels & Demons (Da Vinci Code II) - it was a yawnfest..reminded me of National Treasure, without the treasure. 

The Others - thumbs up


----------



## Zephyr

District 9.



IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I love Scorsese, but other than Daniel Day Lewis being amazing it was pretty mediocre stuff. some horrible casting and weird pacing.


I said almost the same thing on another forum. Daniel Day-Lewis was fascinating as the villain in that, but when he wasn't on screen it verged on boring. It was also probably overlong. But I think I'd watch it again just to see that character again.

Also, I should say I liked some of the songs, and got a real kick out of the slang.


----------



## pokeherpro

ShyFX said:


> Angels & Demons (Da Vinci Code II) - it was a yawnfest..reminded me of National Treasure, without the treasure.
> 
> The Others - thumbs up


They really butchered Angels & Demons. It's a shame too cause the book was amazing. They left so much stuff out.


----------



## Syrena

The Man With The Golden Gun.

For a very long time, I avoided James Bond films. I'm not sure why, I guess I just felt I wouldn't enjoy them despite my love of espionage themes. So, one day after reading a Bond thread in a movie forum, I decided I was going to watch them. Thus, a couple months ago, my journey began.

This is my 7th Bond film. I liked it quite a bit, I thought Moore did a wonderful job. I have found I like him the best of all the Bonds. I also really loved the over-the-top villian. I guess I know where Austin Powers got the third nipple joke now. :b


----------



## eekmd

Delinquent Girl Boss: Worthless to Confess.  Gotta love violent Japanese revenge flicks from the 70's...!


----------



## Sabreth

Quarantine. Pretty intense horror flick. I enjoyed it.


----------



## nightrain

The Terminator


----------



## RoninDistance

Watchmen

It was awesome. Probably one of the best movies I have seen in years.


----------



## veron

American Teen - a documentary about 4 teens in their senior year. Entertaining yet sad at the same time.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I saw Inglourious Basterds last night and I loved it. It was shocking, bold, hilarious and so cool. It reminded me a lot of Sergio Leone and the lead Nazi was amazing, shades of Eli Wallach in th Good, the Bad and the Ugly, as odd as that sounds.


----------



## shadowmask

Inglorious Basterds, saw it yesterday afternoon. Absolutely terrific, maybe Tarentino's best work. Definitely best picture of the year so far. It was filled with suspense, plot twists, and plenty of Quentin's signature dialogue. And I knew from the first moment I heard Aldo's accent that he would end up being from Tennessee. :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I want to see it again, like now.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Planet of the Apes (original) 

I have no idea why I never saw this film till now. It was great.


----------



## joejoe

The Fountain, directed by darron aronofsky as per Nameless' request.


----------



## caflme

Escape to Witch Mountain lol... the original 70's movie with Kim Richards and Ike Eisenman... hey, I have a 10 year old and we had already seen the sequel out this year called Race to Witch Mountain so I was catching him up on the real thing. We had a blast with popcorn and it is too funny when your ten year old loves a movie you loved when you were 10. Next we will watch Return to Witch Mountain lol... it will be here next weekend.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Made in USA, directed by Jean Luc Godard. 

I love his films. This one was alright, definitely would be last on my list of Godard films.


----------



## Zephyr

Mean Streets


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## kiwikiwi

A cuban movie ..havana blues!


----------



## pokeherpro

Im tempted to watch Inglorious Basterds but the online reviews at the movie site I go to say there are subtitles that werent recorder by the idiot who brought the camera inside the theatre. I'll keep looking for new versions of it til I find a good one.


----------



## nightrain

Today I watched Chocolate. WOW! It was so good :b









I also watched this...









It was also good


----------



## seanybhoy

S Darko


----------



## AliBaba

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I want to see it again, like now.


I saw it twice over the weekend. It really is fantastic. **** out of 4. Towards the end of Chapter 1, when the music kicks in, and shoshanna's running from the house.....it's just beautiful.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


> I also watched this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also good


Classic.


----------



## p cdn

fargo

yah hadn't seen it in a while


----------



## Dempsey

Inglorious Basterds. I thought it was really good. Judging by the trailers it looked pretty lame, but the whole movie was tense and entertaining. The main bad guy was excellent as well.


----------



## pokeherpro

Reservoir Dogs. I'm on a Tarentino binge.


----------



## WinterDave

District 9
About a seven out of 10....'Alien Nation' set in South Africa, along with some 'Transformers' And 'Iron Man' thrown in.Way better than 'Terminator Salvation' at probably a tenth the budget.Not much character development, set in South Africa which makes it a little bit hard to follow at times and connect with, has some huge holes in the plot, and an ending that's a little bit annoying....


----------



## nightrain

:clap


----------



## tutliputli

^ Tim Burton is amazing 

I watched Ace Ventura, When Nature Calls the other night. I have a really silly sense of humour and Jim Carrey cracks me up in this. Especially the scene where he emerges from the artificial rhinoceros' arse :lol


----------



## Chrisalone




----------



## EagerMinnow84

tutliputli said:


> ^ Tim Burton is amazing
> 
> I watched Ace Ventura, When Nature Calls the other night. I have a really silly sense of humour and Jim Carrey cracks me up in this. Especially the scene where he emerges from the artificial rhinoceros' arse :lol


Actually Tim Burton didn't direct The Nightmare Before Christmas even though it is "Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas." It was Henry Selick who also directed Coraline.


----------



## Syrena

Coraline

How wonderfully imaginative! I would have definitely been tempted to stay in the other land, heh.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Syrena said:


> Coraline
> 
> How wonderfully imaginative! I would have definitely been tempted to stay in the other land, heh.


^^ loved that movie!

Watchmen...im not locked in here with you...YOURE LOCKED IN HERE WITH *ME*!!!


----------



## Miss T

Obsessed


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Syrena

Near Dark

One of my favorite older vampire flicks. I've seen it tons of times, starting with renting it on vhs when I was around 8 just because I was scouring the horror section for vampire flicks.


----------



## VCL XI

_The Informers

_Rancid mouthful of diluted soap-operatic fecal soup, barely worthy of twilight rotation on the FX Channel. Worse even than the Nancy Reaganized adaptation of _Less Than Zero_. What happened?? Sort of made me miss Brad Renfro though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## wombat666

I think it was An American Crime...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Syrena said:


> Near Dark
> 
> One of my favorite older vampire flicks. I've seen it tons of times, starting with renting it on vhs when I was around 8 just because I was scouring the horror section for vampire flicks.


never saw this, but i love love love Lance Henriksen so I need to see it.


----------



## gaz

Genelle said:


> The Hangover.


I went to see that in the cinema, it's funny.


----------



## gaz

Black hawk down. I love war films.


----------



## Black_Widow

Return of the Living Dead - never get bored with watching that one!


----------



## nightrain

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Fireflylight

Just watched "The Go-Getter" with Zooey Deschanel. It was awesome!


----------



## VCL XI

_GORP_

Such a brain cell holocaust of a teen sex comedy, but I love the part at the end when the guy stuffs Fran Drescher in a metal locker and throws her out a window. Worthy of applause actually.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Escape


----------



## zookeeper

VCL XI said:


> _GORP_
> 
> Such a brain cell holocaust of a teen sex comedy, but I love the part at the end when the guy stuffs Fran Drescher in a metal locker and throws her out a window. Worthy of applause actually.


I have never, ever heard of this movie and have no idea what it's about, but I want to watch it based solely on that description.


----------



## nightrain

What a strange movie... I loved the ending :b


----------



## Pocketfox

Syrena said:


> The Man With The Golden Gun.
> 
> For a very long time, I avoided James Bond films. I'm not sure why, I guess I just felt I wouldn't enjoy them despite my love of espionage themes. So, one day after reading a Bond thread in a movie forum, I decided I was going to watch them. Thus, a couple months ago, my journey began.


I love the Roger Moore Bond films. They're very campy and silly but so fun and loveable. Have you seen the rest yet? I don't want to spoil anything if you haven't, but you get to see Christopher Walken play an extremely over-the-top cheesy villain, which is just pure fun.


----------



## Syrena

Pocketfox said:


> I love the Roger Moore Bond films. They're very campy and silly but so fun and loveable. Have you seen the rest yet? I don't want to spoil anything if you haven't, but you get to see Christopher Walken play an extremely over-the-top cheesy villain, which is just pure fun.


*Ponder* I don't believe I've seen that yet, though it sounds fun..

Here is what I've watched and what sort of order of enjoyment from best to worse I rate them:

Live and Let Die (Thought the whole voodoo-New Orleans type theme was a lot of fun)
The Man With The Golden Gun
Goldeneye
From Russia With Love
Dr No
Die Another Day
For Your Eyes Only (Easily the bottom, just decent at best, though not a complete waste of time)

It was kinda hard to rate those first three! Anyways, I have kind of been watching them in the order I have managed to snag the newest editions of the pre-90's films. I love the pristine transfer and DTS soundtrack!

Now.. what to watch tonight? Hmm *peers into the unwatched shelves*


----------



## Pocketfox

On Her Majesty's Secret Service and The Living Daylights are my favourites. 

Watch Taxi Driver!


----------



## southward

Married to the Mob

I liked it


----------



## epril

I watched Pulp Fiction again last night. The last movie I saw in the theater was, sadly, Bruno.


----------



## pokeherpro

I watched Inglourious Basterds. It was good but not on the level of Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs, in my opinion. The SS guy was very good in his role though.


----------



## whiterabbit

_Glengarry Glen Ross_


----------



## Pocketfox

How was it, whiterabbit? I've always wanted to see that.


----------



## whiterabbit

Pocketfox said:


> How was it, whiterabbit? I've always wanted to see that.


It's brilliant. Watch it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Glengarry Glen Ross is worth it just for the scene where Al Pacino absolutely brutalizes Kevin Spacey with words.

And yes, Christoph Waltz was amazing in Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## miminka

_The Elephant Man_. I absolutely loved it.. I can't remember the last time I cried like that during a film... such a moving story. Wow.


----------



## AussiePea

I have been meaning to see that, I shall put it at the top of my must watch list!


----------



## nightrain

It really is an excellent movie


----------



## EagerMinnow84

AudreyHepburn said:


> _The Elephant Man_. I absolutely loved it.. I can't remember the last time I cried like that during a film... such a moving story. Wow.


I cried during this too. It was very touching and beautifully made film.

I just watched The Night of the Hunter, starring Robert Mitchum. He was terrifying in this.


----------



## scooby

AudreyHepburn said:


> _The Elephant Man_. I absolutely loved it.. I can't remember the last time I cried like that during a film... such a moving story. Wow.


Yeah, an amazing movie. One of my favourites.

Last movie I watched was 'Big Nothing'. Not too bad, but wouldn't be interested in watching it again.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

drag me to hell...everything flies in her mouth


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ip man
Old boy


----------



## PlayerOffGames

evil dead...


----------



## outcast69

"500 Days of Summer," I really liked it,I know its not playing at alot of places but,it was worth the search to find it.I liked that it told the story from the guy's prospective of the relationship,they just don't normally do that in love stories.


----------



## nightrain

The Forbidden Kingdom uke


----------



## AHolivier

Future World


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers O'Toole


----------



## Zephyr

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## nightrain




----------



## letitrock

The Hurt Locker


----------



## EagerMinnow84

outcast69 said:


> "500 Days of Summer," I really liked it,I know its not playing at alot of places but,it was worth the search to find it.I liked that it told the story from the guy's prospective of the relationship,they just don't normally do that in love stories.


One of the best films of the year.

I just watched Gone Baby Gone. 8/10


----------



## Syrena

Brotherhood of the Wolf.

I originally saw this in the theater and this was a huge deal for me since it was one of the first foreign flicks I ever got the pleasure to view on the big screen. I loved everything about it, the stylish action, drama, mystery, lavish historical setting and costumes. I was a little sad though when, afterwards, in the bathroom, I heard a few ladies complaining about the subtitles. Anyways.. this was my first time getting to see the director's cut on dvd and again, a wonderful experience. One of my top French flicks and a little bit of something for all tastes.

I also finished the Spawn hbo series on dvd. Tons better than the movie. I have to read the comics one day..


----------



## zookeeper

Insomnia (US version)


----------



## MaidMarian

Coming to America. Seen it already 10 times for sure, but there was nothing else good on TV last night.


----------



## AliBaba

Stanley Kubrick's Lolita was on TCM last night. Here's the original trailer in extremely poor quality. Also, it appears the entire film is available on YouTube:


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Kill Bill Vol 1. I was a little underwhelmed.


----------



## VCL XI

_Life is Hot in Cracktown_

Hmm, mixed feelings...Too much like a cable TV pilot compared to the explicit brutality of the book, but it's certainly no wimp-out either. It's just a drag that it obviously couldn't be filmed in pre-Disneyfied NYC ala _Combat Shock_. Extra points awarded for the uncut edit of the room-clearing first scene.


----------



## ShyFX

Dark City


----------



## N3XT2NON3

District 9


----------



## brokensaint

Fragments.


----------



## layitontheline

While She Was Out

I don't recommend it. People in thriller movies need to learn to hide instead of running around aimlessly with toolboxes.


----------



## Pocketfox

_Kind Hearts & Coronets_


----------



## EagerMinnow84

pocketfox said:


> _kind hearts & coronets_


great film!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

edward scissorhands...classic...everytime i watched this as a kid i would get terrified at the scene where the inventor dies...its just the expression on his face...really freaked me out


----------



## Pocketfox

EagerMinnow84 said:


> great film!!!


yes! it's great . cool to see someone else who's seen it, actually! i don't know a lot of people eager on classic British films, sadly.

"I'd say that you were the perfect combination of imperfections. I'd say that your nose was just a little too short, your mouth just a little too wide. But yours was a face that a man could see in his dreams for the whole of his life. I'd say that you were vain, selfish, cruel, deceitful. I'd say that you were adorable."


----------



## southward

inna sense said:


> edward scissorhands...classic...everytime i watched this as a kid i would get terrified at the scene where the inventor dies...its just the expression on his face...really freaked me out


Lol, I agree...I would always walk out of the room when his scenes were on.

I watched Legally Blonde last night...I love that movie...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Pocketfox said:


> yes! it's great . cool to see someone else who's seen it, actually! i don't know a lot of people eager on classic British films, sadly.
> 
> "I'd say that you were the perfect combination of imperfections. I'd say that your nose was just a little too short, your mouth just a little too wide. But yours was a face that a man could see in his dreams for the whole of his life. I'd say that you were vain, selfish, cruel, deceitful. I'd say that you were adorable."


I know Alec Guinness receives all of the accolades for playing multiple roles, but I thought the actor who played Louis, Dennis Price, was absolutely amazing and preferred him to Guinness' characters.



> edward scissorhands...classic...everytime i watched this as a kid i would get terrified at the scene where the inventor dies...its just the expression on his face...really freaked me out


You too??? I would fast forward or close my eyes. That always scared me, still kind of does. I had a severe irrational fear of death when I was a child. This didn't help matters.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## TorLin

District 9 here at home.


----------



## scooby

Lumiere said:


>


Love chinatown!

Last I watched was Memento. 2nd time. Liked it better this time.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mall cop...didnt like it...though i think kevin james is awesome



southward said:


> Lol, I agree...I would always walk out of the room when his scenes were on.


i dont blame you :b



EagerMinnow84 said:


> You too??? I would fast forward or close my eyes. That always scared me, still kind of does. I had a severe irrational fear of death when I was a child. This didn't help matters.


yeah, what a gifted actor


----------



## miminka

_Mac and Me_. No explanation necessary.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Harold & Maude


Loved loved loved loved it.


----------



## zomgz

Napoleon Dynamite

again... for like the x5000 time xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Final Destination - I've not seen the others but I thought this was rather stupid. It was in 3D though & that had it's moments


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## millenniumman75

Cronica de una Fuga. "Chronicle of an Escape"

Argentinian government agents (four of them) abducted and held a soccer player (with three other men) in the attic room of a mansion. They were held for four months before they escaped and ran away. I know Spanish, but they were speaking way too fast for me to understand what was going on - no subtitles either. DANG, I had all that Spanish education and STILL could not understand them .

Heck I even got this description wrong! I thought the abductees were the Government agents being held in a soccer stadium - GAH, I need to learn more vocabulary!


----------



## Pocketfox

I watched Scorsese's _The Last Temptation of Christ_, but ended up dozing and missing an hour of it - not because it was bad, but because I was exhausted. I got to see Bowie, though! <3 Bowie.

I don't know what movie to watch next... _The Third Man, Fanny & Alexander, The Sorrow & the Pity_ or _The Bicycle Thief_. Someone help me decide.


----------



## Dempsey

Night of the Living Dead [1968]. Good stuff.


----------



## Syrena

Exte: Hair Extensions

Well, that was one enjoyably odd Asian flick. While not my favorite Sion Sono movie, I highly recommend this for your hair-based horror needs. Though I am not implying, even for a second, that a horror movie based around hair is meant to be a completely serious sort of affair. :b


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Lumiere

Pocketfox said:


> I don't know what movie to watch next... _The Third Man, Fanny & Alexander, The Sorrow & the Pity_ or _The Bicycle Thief_. Someone help me decide.


_The Third Man_ would be my favourite out of those. It's nowhere near as long as _Fanny & Alexander_ or _The Sorrow & the Pity_ for a start lol. Though, admittedly, those are both great films too.
I haven't seen _The Bicycle Thief_, so I couldn't comment on that, but _The Third Man_ is a fantastic film.


----------



## zookeeper

Pocketfox said:


> I watched Scorsese's _The Last Temptation of Christ_, but ended up dozing and missing an hour of it - not because it was bad, but because I was exhausted. I got to see Bowie, though! <3 Bowie.
> 
> I don't know what movie to watch next... _The Third Man, Fanny & Alexander, The Sorrow & the Pity_ or _The Bicycle Thief_. Someone help me decide.


Bicycle Thief!!

Because it's great and heartbreaking and it's also the perfect complement for biblical Bowie.


----------



## indigo

G.I. Joe


----------



## Narcissus

Boogeyman 3. Terrible movie, but a childhood movie "crush" was in it, so I was curious to see what she looks like now.


----------



## miminka

_The Trial_

Fabulous film. Anthony Perkins fails to disappoint. I just adore him.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Pocketfox said:


> I watched Scorsese's _The Last Temptation of Christ_, but ended up dozing and missing an hour of it - not because it was bad, but because I was exhausted. I got to see Bowie, though! <3 Bowie.
> 
> I don't know what movie to watch next... _The Third Man, Fanny & Alexander, The Sorrow & the Pity_ or _The Bicycle Thief_. Someone help me decide.


I vote The Third Man. Joseph Cotten was amazing.  In case you haven't seen Shadow of a Doubt, he is eerie and great in that one as well. I love his voice.


----------



## Pocketfox

Watching Third Man, then!

I actually only got Shadow of a Doubt recently, I finished off my Hitchcock collection. I saw Notorious, which is incredible, and had to get everything else. It's on my list. 

*gets DVD out*

Edit: Amazing film. Cotten is great, and visually it's one of the most gorgeous things I've ever seen — the shadows! I adore the final scene, and the sequence with Welles on the ferris wheel. 

Need to watch more noirish things...


----------



## Zephyr

Doubt


----------



## Pocketfox

ooh, what did you think of it? I loved Doubt.


----------



## Pocketfox

I'm 40 minutes into _Shadow of a Doubt_. Suspicion is building!


----------



## Lumiere

A wonderful film.


----------



## UltraShy

Zack and Miri Make a Porno -- last evening.


----------



## mixolydian

Will Ferrell's seminal masterpiece "Blades of Glory", starring Will Ferrell and the Napoleon Dynamite guy.


----------



## christ~in~me

Perfect Stranger


----------



## Efsee

the soloist


----------



## Lumiere

One of my favourite films, by my favourite filmmaker.


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Halloween (the original, not the remake.)


----------



## layitontheline

Death at a funeral


----------



## epril

Efsee said:


> the soloist


Ha. Too embarrassed to say. Catch ya next time.


----------



## seanybhoy

The Punisher


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Republic Of Love - It's a Canadian romantic comedy, I don't watch romantic comedies often but I try to watch any Canadian film I can when on & this had some good laughs for me as well


----------



## Efsee

stepbrothers


----------



## whiterabbit

_Bad Lieutenant_


----------



## Silence

The Haunting ('63). Based of off Shirley Jackson's novel, "The Haunting of Hill House."


----------



## Lumiere

_How to Get Ahead in Advertising_


----------



## nightrain

This was hard to watch. Troy Duffy was given such a huge opportunity and he really blew it.









It was ok. I really like John Carpenter, but this was definitely one of his weakest films.


----------



## Pocketfox

Fantastic movie, especially the last thirty minutes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Audition

It was so boring.


----------



## AHolivier

The Curse of the Jade Scorpion


----------



## ShyFX

Deja Vu


----------



## Scrub-Zero

stalker

it was okay, but i was expecting pseudo dogs and blood suckers


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## Syrena

Dario Argento's Opera.

I knew it wouldn't be as good as the other classic Argento movie I saw, Suspiria, but it was pretty entertaining. Except for the random shots of a, uh, brain, I think. WTF?

The murder in the apartment towards the end (Don't want to give details and spoil it, but it was a female), loved the camerawork!


----------



## zookeeper

Logan X said:


> stalker
> 
> it was okay, but i was expecting pseudo dogs and blood suckers


Stalker is AMAZING. Tarkovsky is one of my favourites.


----------



## JimiPePPeroni

Cheech & Chong's "Up in Smoke"

_"Shoot the moon!"_


----------



## Iced Soul

The Time Traveler's Wife.
It left a bit out, but it still stirred up emotion in me. A really good film and even better if you've read the book.


----------



## Iced Soul

Pocketfox said:


> Fantastic movie, especially the last thirty minutes.


I love that movie so much.


----------



## IcoRules

The last few I watched were -

Ponyo - Loved it

12 Monkeys - Really liked it

Batman:Mask of the Phantasm - Loved it

Rover Dangerfield - Haven't seen it since I was little, but still pretty good

The Rocky Horror Picture Show - Only got to see the first half, but really liked what I saw


----------



## Pocketfox

Iced Soul said:


> I love that movie so much.


My vheels! My God, I can't move my vheels!
It's as if we're _glued to the spot_!
*YOU, ARE!*


----------



## Iced Soul

Pocketfox said:


> My vheels! My God, I can't move my vheels!
> It's as if we're _glued to the spot_!
> *YOU, ARE!*


You know what? I've always wanted to go to one of the midnight screenings on Halloween that they have around here, but I can never get up the courage to go. :afr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Departed


----------



## Pocketfox

Iced Soul said:


> You know what? I've always wanted to go to one of the midnight screenings on Halloween that they have around here, but I can never get up the courage to go. :afr


Me too! I'll support anything that encourages me to squirt water pistols and throw toast at people in a theater. It seems like a lot of fun, and I'd go if there was a showing near me... but I doubt I could work up the courage to wear the corsets.


----------



## nightrain

Adrien Brody was pretty awesome in it. Spike Lee is a fantastic director


----------



## Scrub-Zero

District 9

I liked it. That power armor was damn cool.


----------



## citizen_erased

District 9 - really liked it!


----------



## Zephyr

The Descent


----------



## zookeeper

Zephyr said:


> The Descent


Awesome sauce!! With cake or without?

I watched Employee of the Month at work today. It had Dane Cook, Jessica Simpson, Andy Dick, and Harland Williams all wrapped up in a horrible movie. Why couldn't the set of that movie been the site of an errant missile strike instead of Afghan villages?


----------



## Syrena

Kill Buljo

I don't know if it was the issue of translating humor (the movie is from Norway) or just a lack of funny, but this Kill Bill (and general revenge flick) parody had many stretches of boring. Only a few funny moments. Even as a fan of parodies, I can't recommend this one.

Also, not a movie, but I finished the third season of Just Shoot Me on dvd. One of my favorite 90's sitcoms.


----------



## Zephyr

zookeeper said:


> Awesome sauce!! With cake or without?


I'm not sure I get the reference, but I didn't much like the movie....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Traitor - I thought it was a pretty decent look at small moving terror cells & the fine line that undercover agents walk infiltrating them


----------



## zookeeper

Zephyr said:


> I'm not sure I get the reference, but I didn't much like the movie....


The "real" version has cake. The focus-group-ized North American version had no cake.


----------



## finster

Extract. Good times my friend.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Thirteen Days, really good but could have been great had they got a better lead than the oh so mediocre Kevin Costner.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## nightrain

One of my favorite movies


----------



## Zephyr

zookeeper said:


> The "real" version has cake. The focus-group-ized North American version had no cake.


Oh. Well there was a cake featured at several points in the movie :sus


----------



## miminka

_Edward Scissorhands_. One of the few movies I actually own and I haven't watched it in about five years. It was not as good as it was when I was 9... lets put it that way.


----------



## MrWorry

Inglorious Basterds.

Love the characters like most of Tarantino's movies.










Sgt. Donny Donowitz, Sgt. Hugo Stiglitz, PFC Gerold Hirschberg :b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

but Christoph Waltz stole the movie...
I watched Kill Bill Vol 2 this afternoon, and it was way better than Vol 1, so overall I enjoyed it but it got better towards the end, obviously. I thought David Carridine was perfect. I also watched No Direction Home for the first time in years and I thought Scorsese really put the brilliance of Dylan in its right perspective without coming off like some drooling fanboy, which he probably is.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blues Brothers


----------



## layitontheline

Vampire Clan


----------



## Syrena

Winged Migration

Second viewing. I am a sucker for a beautifully done nature documentary. This one is great, highly recommended if you want to see how tough it is to be a bird (or just stare at a few of them for a while).


----------



## MrWorry

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> but Christoph Waltz stole the movie...
> I watched Kill Bill Vol 2 this afternoon, and it was way better than Vol 1, so overall I enjoyed it but it got better towards the end, obviously. I thought David Carridine was perfect. I also watched No Direction Home for the first time in years and I thought Scorsese really put the brilliance of Dylan in its right perspective without coming off like some drooling fanboy, which he probably is.


Yeah, Christopher Waltz "Bingo". I love that scene where he is trying to get pardoned.

Pai Mei kicks butt! Love the way he laughs and then strokes his goatee.

So you a Mcqueen fan. My brother in-law is a huge Mcqeen fan. Ended up buying him a few books about him for Christmas. Kind of sad, but i saw "Bullit" for the first time a few months ago. I had always seen the famous chase scence but not the whole movie.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Whoa. Intense. This was my first Ingmar Bergman film. Pretty freakin amazing.


----------



## zookeeper

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Whoa. Intense. This was my first Ingmar Bergman film. Pretty freakin amazing.


Ingmar Bergman is one of the greatest ever. _Winter Light_ and _Through a Glass Darkly_ are... well, mere words can't describe them, but whatever it is that they've got, my soul wants more of it.


----------



## Pocketfox

zookeeper said:


> Ingmar Bergman is one of the greatest ever.


_Persona_ is one of the best I've ever seen. It's so intense, and beautiful. I love _Scenes from a Marriage_ too, but in a different way.


----------



## Syrena

Patrick

Not a horrid attempt at horror, not great, kind of slow in stretches. I got a little tired of watching Patrick just lay there with his eyes open (I know he could barely physically do anything else, but still..)


----------



## zookeeper

Pocketfox said:


> _Persona_ is one of the best I've ever seen. It's so intense, and beautiful. I love _Scenes from a Marriage_ too, but in a different way.


I haven't seen _Persona_ yet, but I'll have to put it on my list of "Bergman To Do." The last one I watched was _Cries & Whispers_, which was very intense, but very good.


----------



## zookeeper

Dammit! I need to go to bed but now all I want to do is stay up and watch Bergman movies!!


----------



## Dempsey

Full Metal Jacket

Weird movie. The insane/dumb guy at the start wasn't a great actor(or maybe it was his script I don't know). I spaced out a bit towards the end. Had some funny bits but didn't have the profound effect on me that others claim it had on them.


----------



## Pocketfox

Dempsey said:


> Full Metal Jacket
> 
> Weird movie. The insane/dumb guy at the start wasn't a great actor(or maybe it was his script I don't know). I spaced out a bit towards the end. Had some funny bits but didn't have the profound effect on me that others claim it had on them.


Are you insulting Vincent D'Onofrio? :|


----------



## hopena

Seven Pounds, and State of Play. I thought they were both good, although the first was very sad. I need to watch the rest of Coraline, before the DVD has to go back ~ I liked the book, when I read it six years ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## Syrena

Howl's Moving Castle

Wow! Beautiful and enchanting, I loved the world, the characters, the magic, all of it! I think this will overtake Spirited Away as my top Studio Ghibli flick, I tend to enjoy stories more when there is romantic love involved somewhere or the possibility of such. Well, maybe not always, but in this case..


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

MrWorry said:


> Yeah, Christopher Waltz "Bingo". I love that scene where he is trying to get pardoned.
> 
> Pai Mei kicks butt! Love the way he laughs and then strokes his goatee.
> 
> So you a Mcqueen fan. My brother in-law is a huge Mcqeen fan. Ended up buying him a few books about him for Christmas. Kind of sad, but i saw "Bullit" for the first time a few months ago. I had always seen the famous chase scence but not the whole movie.


yeah I love Steve McQueen. he's probably my favorite actor. the funny thing is he doesn't really have a masterpiece movie but he's a great actor. what makes Bullitt so watchable (other than the car chase) is how minimalist his acting is,he really gets his point across without saying much. have you ever seen Papillon? the 15 minute solitary confinement scene is some of the best acting I've ever seen. not to mention that he was probably the coolest man who ever lived.

I love every single moment of Hans Landa in that movie. he has the movie stolen by the time he says "aurevoir Shoshana!!" at the end of the first chapter. I think my favorite Waltz moment was when he had the laughing fit at the premiere. Michael Fassbender is also great too in the one chapter he's in. I've seen it twice and will probably go again soon.


----------



## Aurora

omg watched the worst movie last night.. some 'Echelon' crap.. so B grade, crap acting, crap plot.. just CRAP.

But before that I watched 'Taken' about the albanian sex trade.


----------



## Arkturus

Inglorious Basterds - definitely my favorite Tarantino film


----------



## lonely_girl

Come Early Morning, small indie film starring Ashley Judd. I liked it. Judd gives a good performance.

Trailer: http://www.moviefone.com/movie/come-early-morning/24995/video/come-early-morning-trailer-01/1756312

Full movie free online: 
http://stagevu.com/video/zqvgoovnfutl


----------



## Syrena

Beneath The Surface

If you like lower-budget zombie flicks, I suppose I would recommend it. Boy loves girl, girl loves jerk, jerk kills girl.. I'm sure you see where this is going.
Not great, but highly watchable.


----------



## MrWorry

Dempsey said:


> Full Metal Jacket
> 
> Weird movie. The insane/dumb guy at the start wasn't a great actor(or maybe it was his script I don't know). I spaced out a bit towards the end. Had some funny bits but didn't have the profound effect on me that others claim it had on them.


It's all about Gommerpyle and Seargent Hartmen.

Give it some time to soak in. The quotes in the movie are classic. You'll find yourself hearing people quoting this movie many times.


----------



## fastfoodlooser

Kika Mirylees

since the top of 2009, this german woman approached me, and since then, i've only been into older white women, i started with her and she was 40 and in great shape, and then 28 years old, and was still 25, and then 32 years old,

and now i'm 26 and the woman i've been seeing is 36 and also in great shape.

and just out of irony, none of them have been american.

they just seem much more relaxed and interesting than american women.

I may never go with a USA woman again.


----------



## spookyben

I think the last movie I saw was Drillbit Taylor. The beginning was no good, but I stuck with it because I love Owen Wilson. The ending was better.

Right now I have just started watching Fred Claus. I thought it would be dumb but it looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## Thomas Paine

The New World


----------



## Iced Soul

Halloween II


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Transformers.

Into the Wild.


----------



## Syrena

Chocolate

Loved it. Not the deepest plot, but highly recommended for martial art movie fans. I hope the lead actress gets more roles!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## zookeeper

Encounters at the End of the World. Werner Herzog is a master.


----------



## MrWorry

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah I love Steve McQueen. he's probably my favorite actor. the funny thing is he doesn't really have a masterpiece movie but he's a great actor. what makes Bullitt so watchable (other than the car chase) is how minimalist his acting is,he really gets his point across without saying much. have you ever seen Papillon? the 15 minute solitary confinement scene is some of the best acting I've ever seen. not to mention that he was probably the coolest man who ever lived.
> 
> I love every single moment of Hans Landa in that movie. he has the movie stolen by the time he says "aurevoir Shoshana!!" at the end of the first chapter. I think my favorite Waltz moment was when he had the laughing fit at the premiere. Michael Fassbender is also great too in the one chapter he's in. I've seen it twice and will probably go again soon.


Haven't seen Papillion. I Need to check it out. When i typed it on the internet ended up having a strange looking dog staring at me.

All this talk about IGB is making me want to see it again also


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I saw part of Love Actually. 

"Part of" because I hated what I saw. Ugh.


----------



## splattice

Trail of the Screaming Forehead
_Who can sleep with brows on the prowl?_

Just brilliant.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last House on the Left

It was ok, not bad but not great either.


----------



## zookeeper

Autumn Sonata. Bergman vs. Bergman, FTW!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Wow. Rather fantastic.

It has a great Twilight Zone feel to it.


----------



## Syrena

Dead in 3 Days

I tend to find some amusement value in the Dimension Extreme line of films, but this one was a dud. It reminded me so much of I Know What You Did Last Summer that they should have just called it IKWYDLS: Germany. Ick.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

MrWorry said:


> Haven't seen Papillion. I Need to check it out. When i typed it on the internet ended up having a strange looking dog staring at me.
> 
> All this talk about IGB is making me want to see it again also


Papillon is really good but its far from perfect. Its probably tied with The Sand Pebbles for his best performance. there's some really classic moments in it.
I really want to see IB again, I'll probably go for 5 bucks on Tuesday.


----------



## steelmyhead

Goodbye Solo. Just watched it. A bit slow at times, but the scenes at the end were pretty good.


----------



## Sierra83

Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Great movie


----------



## Narcissus

Dark City


----------



## zookeeper

Narcissus said:


> Dark City


Word.


----------



## epril

Les Miserables. Loved it.


----------



## Thomas Paine

epril said:


> Les Miserables. Loved it.


Yeah, that's a good one. One of my favorites.


----------



## epril

Thomas Paine said:


> Yeah, that's a good one. One of my favorites.


It'll be on twice this week, 2 separate versions!


----------



## Syrena

Scrapbook

I am a pretty big gore/exploitation film fan, but this wasn't very good. Very low-budget played off for realism, not very much gore, not very much story, not really worth overlooking the invisible plot considering the whole "see how messed up it is to be a serial killer" shots were pretty boring. I can't recommend this on any level.


----------



## MrWorry

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Papillon is really good but its far from perfect. Its probably tied with The Sand Pebbles for his best performance. there's some really classic moments in it.
> I really want to see IB again, I'll probably go for 5 bucks on Tuesday.


Wow, do they have "tightwade" tuesdays there? I remember way back when they use to have them here. Can't go to the theatres for less than 10buck now:|


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the new harry potter movie


----------



## Zephyr

Inglourious Basterds, again. Still great fun the second time, too...


----------



## Thomas Paine

Zephyr said:


> Inglourious Basterds, again. Still great fun the second time, too...


I really need to watch this. Looks pretty funny.


----------



## miminka

_Rumble Fish_. Thought it was great... Mickey Rourke was very attractive and dapper in that movie. The ending... I just about cried.



zookeeper said:


> Encounters at the End of the World. Werner Herzog is a master.


I know _Rumble Fish_ is Francis Ford Coppola but I still have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn

In honor of Patrick Swayze


----------



## Syrena

The Neighbor No. Thirteen

I enjoyed this intriguing Japanese thriller. I noticed in the reviews (which I like to read after a movie), that tons of people were complaining about the movie's slowness. I guess I am okay with slow, I didn't really notice personally.


----------



## Emptyheart

A walk to remember :'( ahh i always get teary-eyed lol


----------



## Lumiere

Another contender for my favourite film of all time.


----------



## Zephyr

Thomas Paine said:


> I really need to watch this. Looks pretty funny.


It's not a comedy, so it's not uproariously funny that way. It is great _fun_, though.


----------



## AliBaba

The Dark Knight


----------



## Syrena

A View To A Kill

Hey Pocketfox, Walken was a lot of fun as a villian in this one! You were right! 
Though that blond hair sure doesn't seem natural. *halo*

Moore was getting a bit old here, but I understand this was his last film anyway. I loved some of the settings, especially the French horse estate and the Golden Gate Bridge. More wonderful over-the-topness!

Amended best to worst list:
Live and Let Die (Thought the whole voodoo-New Orleans type theme was a lot of fun)
The Man With The Golden Gun
Goldeneye
A View To A Kill
From Russia With Love
Dr No
Die Another Day
For Your Eyes Only (Easily the bottom, just decent at best, though not a complete waste of time)


----------



## Nex

Crank 2. It was strange, in the aspect that it wasn't your typical action flick. I loved that it was unique to the genre, because of all the randomness in it. I'd recommend this to anyone who has a strong stomach because of all the bloody gore. Gore FTW!


----------



## Pocketfox

Syrena said:


> Hey Pocketfox, Walken was a lot of fun as a villian in this one! You were right!


hehe

What a view!
...to a *KILL*!

The entire sequence with Zorin in the zeppelin was great.

Have you seen _On Her Majesty's_ yet? It's kind of a love/hate one, I think it's great but I seem to be alone.


----------



## TorLin

Step Up


----------



## Efsee

Everything is Illuminated. I liked alex's use of english.


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Five Senses & Once Were Warriors


----------



## Black_Widow

Breakfast on Pluto. Couldn't quite make up my mind whether I liked it or not during the first viewing - but after watching it the second time now think it's a great movie and enjoyed watching it!


----------



## epril

Coraline-cute, too scary for little ones.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Mulholland Dr.


----------



## AHolivier

Strictly Sinatra


----------



## ShyFX

District 9 

Aliens + robots = win! and I think the actor who played the main character did a good job.


----------



## FaintOfHearts

Public Enemies


----------



## Judi

The last in cinema movie I saw was Bruno... It was terrible, I nearly fell alsleep after an hour D:


----------



## epril

I was tricked into seeing that with free tickets. In my life, I have never seen an R-rated movie that was as pornographic as that.


----------



## Zephyr

The Godfather


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Judi said:


> The last in cinema movie I saw was Bruno... It was terrible, I nearly fell alsleep after an hour D:


Watched it on my computer and i thought it was quite hilarious, especially the parts when he is in Alabama.


----------



## zookeeper

The Happening - it was ****ing godawful.


----------



## AliBaba

I partook in a most unfortunate double feature yesterday, starting with:

Hot Shots Part Deux: Really, really bad news. I don't recall laughing out loud a single time. Unfortunate because the first Hot Shots was very funny. Well, it's a sequel and all.

The Last House On The Left(1972 version): Highly, highly disappointing. I had heard many good things about this film. I suppose, content wise, this was revolutionary in a way for the horror genre, but holy s**t was it awful. The music was just flat out distracting. I didn't find it even remotely disturbing. I guess it has a grindhouse charm if you're into that sort of thing. Which I'm not too much anymore. I wanted it to be over for the full 1Hr 24Min run time. 

So is the remake any good? I would see this as an excellent movie to be remade.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I love Wes Anderson.


----------



## christ~in~me

You,Me and Dupree


----------



## AussiePea

28 weeks later. Best zombies ever.

Oh and Juno.


----------



## zookeeper

Obsessed - pretty lame. Stringer never would've let a woman get at him like that.


----------



## TorLin

Fast & Furious [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Predator


----------



## jralva86

cassandras dream.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Superman/Batman: Public Enemies
Terminator: Salvation


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

The Anti-Christ

Most disturbing movie of all time.


----------



## Neptunus

Woman on Top (Not a porno)


----------



## Emerald3

Gamer 


(yesterday I went for a friends birthday)


----------



## AussiePea

"Adventureland"

I'm afraid I can never like Kristin Stewart because of Twilight.


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## MrWorry

Judi said:


> The last in cinema movie I saw was Bruno... It was terrible, I nearly fell alsleep after an hour D:


Yeah, that was a bad movie and i liked Borat a lot. Should have walked out of Bruno.


----------



## AHolivier

The Ace of Hearts (silent film)


----------



## anonymid

_Adventureland_


----------



## Syrena

The Emperor and The Assassin

A lavish Chinese historical epic about the man who would become the first emperor of unified China. It was apparently really tough to be a king in that time and place. The movie was well-done though, I enjoyed it. Unlike some other historical epics, it wasn't that hard to follow either.


----------



## steelmyhead

State of Play. It was better than I expected :yes Movies involving newspaper reporters are always exciting.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

Jerry McGuire


----------



## Shadyman

Dances with Wolves.


----------



## eekmd

"Scenes from a Marriage" by Ingmar Bergman.

A subtitled film about the degeneration of a happy marriage. (Yes, I enjoy depressing films)


----------



## Sunrisesunset

Ils 

Subtitled film. 'Them' in French. A couple is stalked and harassed by hooded figures late one night. They must fight to stay alive. Great twist at the end, but couple made very dumb decisions e.g. leaving potential weapons behind, not using great places to hide, etc. 

The Page Turner

Another French subtitled film. A young pianist's chance of getting into a top school is dashed when one of the judges selfishly turns to sign an autograph, which leads to the girl losing her concentration. She plots her revenge and carries it out many years later. Some slow parts and the ending could have been drawn out a bit longer so there was more satisfaction after such a long wait, but I'd still recommend it.


----------



## Daxter

Carriers.

It was okay.

Would've liked more of a conclusion and background info on the virus.


----------



## zookeeper

Good Night and Good Luck - pretty awesome and very well written.


----------



## AliBaba

zookeeper said:


> Good Night and Good Luck - pretty awesome and very well written.


Yep.....I really wanna see that. Over the weekend I watched The Man Who Wasn't There(Coen Bros). I find this film pretty underrated.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

its good but kinda crappy for the Coens.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

1408 - I'm not sure what I witnessed, I'll have to see it again

Malcolm X - I just finished his autobiography so I watched it again, good as always


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead


----------



## layitontheline

The Soloist, minus the last 5 minutes which I will have to watch. Whenever I decide to go to bed because I'm so tired and figure there's a ton more left of the movie, I find out it ended a few minutes later. I have bad luck.


----------



## Syrena

Last night was Not Another Teen Movie. I know these modern parody flicks aren't very good, but they still entertain me for some reason.

Today was the Korean horror, Bloody Reunion. I'm a little conflicted on this one. I felt some of the acting was iffy and these was this moment when the camera kept zooming back and forward for no reason with a few people talking, that was annoying. I did like the twist at the end. Overall, I've seen far better Asian horror movies.


----------



## TheDaffodil

On DVD, Next Day Air.
On TV, some movie on Logo I can't remember the name of but loved simply because they say "You Got It" by Roy Orbison.


----------



## Demerzel

Step Brothers. Made me LMAO


----------



## scooby

Devil's Advocate


----------



## markx

Guns at Batisa


----------



## AHolivier

A Prayer For The Dying


----------



## PlayerOffGames

district 9...i liked it


----------



## Dempsey

A Clockwork Orange

Really really good. I love how they turn him into a so-called "good" citizen by not giving him any choice, which is an interesting take on morality. I also love how he runs into the demons from his past afterward (Alex singing "i'm singing in the rain" while the old guy listens was great). You feel very little sympathy for Alex, just discomfort.

[edit] and I totally recognised the main actor without reading his name. I only know him as an old man.


----------



## Zephyr

The novel it's based on by Anthony Burgess is also terrific ^^^^


----------



## ShyFX

Demerzel said:


> Step Brothers. Made me LMAO


I died laughing the first time I saw that movie. There are so many good parts..like when they put their beds together lol.."why did you let us do that??!"

Last movie I watched was Event Horizon.


----------



## Lumiere

The Departed.


----------



## Traci

The Ugly Truth... very good and funny.


----------



## refined_rascal

The life and death of Peter Sellers


----------



## Toad Licker

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## knuckles17

9 and loved it tim burton rocks!!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## PlayerOffGames

the truman show...very trippy Ö.ö


----------



## JayDontCareEh

The Conversation.

Phenomenal.


----------



## southward

The Brothers Bloom

I liked it...


----------



## Syrena

Ghost of Mae Nak

A Thai ghost-horror. I enjoyed it more than I thought I would, though I think it should be re-titled "People suck" because of the sheer amount of people stabbing each other in the back.


----------



## arntk519

I saw Whip It a few days ago. Makes me wanta try out for the roller derby... I know I'd never make it in though b/c I'm way too physically sensiive to handle getting hit by other chicks. I would just wanta try out for fun.


----------



## Syrena

The syfy remake of Children of the Corn

Eh, I'm not sure there was any actual improvement over the original. I don't recall the couple being half as annoying as they were here..


----------



## AliBaba

Pirates Of The Caribbean: At World's End. Contrary to what some people may think, it's not at all necessary to make any more of these films.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Pitch Black. I love that movie, one of my favorites, but if they didn't intentionally set out to make it a migraine trigger, then it was one helluva coincidence. Starts with flashing bright lights, then goes to blinding bright constantly, then you are really looking forward to the pitch black part.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Veggie1

Jennifer's Body

I actually liked it quite a bit. It had comedy thrown in and normally I don't like too many horror/comedy movies, because I'm a horror buff, but I thought they did it well in this movie.


----------



## steelmyhead

I was going to watch the Hurt Locker tonight, but I got sidetracked by porn. I'll just try again tomorrow night.


----------



## RedTulip

Quarantine


----------



## kb_101

The Constant Gardener


----------



## Scrub-Zero

G.I. Joe: rise of the cobra.

Transformers: revenge of the fallen.

Please Hollywood! Stop ruining the cartoons i loved watching as a kid!


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Syrena

OSS 117: Cairo, Nest of Spies

Not as frantic and 'silly' as Austin Powers, but still a good spy parody.


----------



## Wirt

Changeling


----------



## Green Eyes

Carriers


----------



## miminka

*Paranoid Park*









This is probably the fifth time I've seen this film. I've been starved of Gus Van Sant for a while and this is one of my favourites. Even though I do like his early work better.


----------



## steelmyhead

The Hurt Locker

Favorite scenes: dust devil/slow motion of shell casing & the kite after that one blast


----------



## JayDontCareEh

The Bridges Of Madison County

Meryl Streep is so pretty in this, and such a good actress.


----------



## Traci

Pandorum


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

AliBaba said:


> Pirates Of The Caribbean: At World's End. Contrary to what some people may think, it's not at all necessary to make any more of these films.


agreed, I saw this with a friend two years ago at the 2$ cinema and we just drank and heckled it. I thought the first one was lame enough.

I just watched The Age of Innocence again, definitely one of Scorsese's most underrated films and my favorite adaptation. the camera work is like "OMG"


----------



## Rixy

Last movie I saw was Ed Wood. A Tim Burton film starring Johnny Depp. Brilliant film.


----------



## miminka

*Gerry by Gus Van Sant*










Part one of Gus Van Sant's _Death Trilogy_ I believe. I've seen two out of three of them; this and _Elephant_. I haven't yet seen the one about Kurt Cobain. Apparently Harmony Korine has a cameo in that.

Eh, despite the negative reviews of this by people who found it boring (justified; there was a half an hour of Mat Damon and Casey Affleck walking around aimlessly through the desert- lost. Without a murmur of dialogue) I was actually quite pleased with it. Maybe it's just my undying love of Van Sant, but I liked the general theme. There were parts that were unintentionally hilarious. The ending was rather shocking and the cinematography was beautiful.


----------



## TheDaffodil

The Invention of Lying.


----------



## nightrain

Toy Story 1&2 in 3D! :yay


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## huh

Golden Rule: The Investment Theory of Politics 

Interesting little documentary.


----------



## Syrena

The Broken

Another Afterdark Horrorfest entry. I thought it was shot very well, but the payoff wasn't worth the slowness. Eh, it had a neat little idea buried in it though.


----------



## jralva86

GHOST WORLD


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ I _love_ that movie.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I'm home sick so I ended up watching Nobody Waved Goodbye, which was excellent in a low buget Canadian kinda way. It reminded me a lot of Goin' Down the Road.


----------



## Iced Soul

Don't Bother to Knock


----------



## nubly

bolt. was actually a good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Enemy Mine


----------



## Zephyr

The Godfather Part II


----------



## Thomas Paine

Open Range


----------



## Narcissus

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


Let's Do the Time Warp Again! :banana


----------



## Syrena

So I Married an Axe Murderer

One of my favorite 90's comedies.


----------



## bookscoffee

Last movie two movies I saw in theaters were Pandorum and Zombieland. I really didnt like Pandorum, but Zombieland was awesome (I usually dislike zombie movies).

In general the last movie I watched was PUSH, with Chris Evans and Dakota Fanning, its an awesome movie if your into that sort of thing.


----------



## Pocketfox

Toad Licker said:


> The Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 
> Let's Do the Time Warp Again! :banana


When Eddie said he didn't like his teddy, you knew he was a no-good kid
But when he threatened your life with a switchblade knife -
What a guy! 
Makes you cry!
*UND I DID :|*

The master is not yet married, nor do I think he ever will be...


----------



## Narcissus

State of Play


----------



## PlayerOffGames

hearts in atlantis...i thought it would be better than it was


----------



## nightrain

:clap


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I like movies that have dark themes, but this was _too_ dark.

I didn't like it.


----------



## Narcissus

That reminds me of this video... I found it while looking up Hugh Hopper, who was my favourite bassist. The music is from a CD called Highspotparadox.


----------



## AliBaba

Attended a bachelor party last weekend. Round 1 was a big screen viewing of Rashomon(Akira Kurosawa 1950) at the Milwaukee Film Festival. It was pretty sweet:


----------



## toffee

titanic <3


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Narcissus said:


> That reminds me of this video... I found it while looking up Hugh Hopper, who was my favourite bassist. The music is from a CD called Highspotparadox.


That song is defiantly suiting for a David Lynch film.


----------



## Syrena

Grace

I enjoyed this evil-baby horror film. It has a nice slow creepiness which I feel worked well.


----------



## namastecadet

toy story 1 & 2 in 3D


----------



## layitontheline

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Zephyr

Zombieland


----------



## Meee

Also Zombieland. Good film.


----------



## Rixy

The Wall. God, what a weird film....


----------



## Happ2beme

The Hills Run Red.


----------



## nightrain

Funniest movie I've seen in a long time :teeth I can't believe I never watched it before!


----------



## Joel

Just saw this with my brother, quite enjoyed it!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Thaw

The Shuttle


----------



## zookeeper

In the Loop


----------



## SilentLoner

Capitalism: A Love Story

Loved it!


----------



## bookscoffee

She Drives Me Crazy with Melinda Clarke and Krista Bridges


----------



## layitontheline

Look. According to this movie, everyone has sex and everyone has affairs and it's all caught on tape.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

in the theatre.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

John Carpenter's movies feckin rule. I could watch this movie every day...


----------



## Emptyheart

Couples retreat just saw it today!


----------



## Syrena

Until Death

Van Damme action/detective film. Eh, it was okay, doubt it would be of interest to anyone that wasn't a fan of Van Damme though..


----------



## Rixy

I watched the end of Ghost Rider the other day. It was entertaining but not because it was good


----------



## Toad Licker

The Transformers: The Movie (1986)


----------



## JMX

Jennifer's Body

I wasn't expecting much, and it was actually worse than that. It was just an expensive excuse for Megan Fox to make out with everyone on camera, imo.


----------



## Meli24R

Shaun of The Dead


----------



## shadowmask

B.T.K.

Well, I should say I watched a quarter of it before questioning my sanity over renting such garbage and popping the disc out.


----------



## ShyFX

Over the long weekend I watched..

GI Jane - it was good. Demi Moore was pretty badass..for a girl.  

The Hangover - funny, but not hilarious. 

Transformers II - Megan Fox ain't all that. And I wish it was directed by someone else.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer

Space Chimps.


----------



## Zephyr

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Cerberus

Let the Right One In


Very good movie.


----------



## zookeeper

shadowmask said:


> B.T.K.
> 
> Well, I should say I watched a quarter of it before questioning my sanity over renting such garbage and popping the disc out.


I'm embarassed to say that I may have watched three quarters. There are truly no words to describe the badness that is that movie. It's not even funny bad. It's so bad it went past funny and just went back to bad.

I mean it was ****ing _bad_.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Hostel II

Entertaining but nothing special.


----------



## Zephyr

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## PlayerOffGames

no country for old men...watched for the second time...good film


----------



## bookscoffee

A Man Apart
I love the movie, I'm addicted to crime dramas, Four Brothers, Death Sentence, Thought Crimes, Hard to Kill.....


----------



## ShyFX

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Brothers - An African American Comedy

Cache- French Cinema


----------



## Syrena

Baby Blues

A 'based on a true story' slice of horror. It was worth a watch. I can't imagine going through that situation! I have a feeling the ending was changed though, from what really happened.

Not a movie, but I also finished watching a course from Great Courses called Museum Masterpieces: The Louvre. I loved it, I never really took an art course before, so I learned a lot and I liked not having to take any tests, just learn for the pure fun of it. :b


----------



## veron

Autism: the Musical. It was quite interesting.


----------



## pyramidsong

Idiocracy. Equally hilarious and chillingly accurate.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the day the earth stood still...Klaatu barada nikto!


----------



## Toad Licker

Drag Me To Hell


----------



## EagerMinnow84

1963.

The kids cast in this film were amazing.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Paranormal Activity

It's a bit of a overrated movie, but the last part of the movie almost made me **** in my pants.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the uninvited...now i have to watch the original film this is based on


----------



## Zephyr

There Will Be Blood. At least now I know where the phrase "I drink your milkshake" comes from..


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Zephyr said:


> There Will Be Blood. At least now I know where the phrase "I drink your milkshake" comes from..


Such an amazing movie...


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Thomas Paine

American Beauty


----------



## bookscoffee

Sharkwater - an amazing documentary about the killing of sharks and how they are going extinct, if you get the chance to watch it you really should.


----------



## Syrena

Slumdog Millionaire

I liked this quite epic flick a lot, however I thought it felt slightly derivative of City of God, though with more "Who wants to be a millionaire?". :b


----------



## leonardess

Thomas Paine said:


> American Beauty


one of my absolute favourites. it rates a 10+ on the leo scale.

best quotes: "I think you've made a mistake" (as best as i can remember). I think he meant he didn't think he could make him happy......

"you're ordinary!"

fantastic.


----------



## mind_games

The Deer Hunter. Probably shouldn't have watched it considering the mood I was in, but a great movie.


----------



## duskyy

Paranormal Activity...eh, it kept me entertained.


----------



## leonardess

mind_games said:


> The Deer Hunter. Probably shouldn't have watched it considering the mood I was in, but a great movie.


ooh, fabuloso. so much better than that apocalypse now - i was wishing for the apocalypse well before the end of that interminable wankfest.


----------



## Lumiere

Land of the Dead.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I also watched Mulholland Drive, but was not impressed. I thought it might be as cool as Eraserhead. I was wrong. Hopefully Blue Velvet or The Elephant Man are good.
> 
> That David Lynch is a _rascal_.... :b


Blue Velvet and The Elephant Man are a lot better than Mulholland Dr. The Elephant Man is really unlike anything David Lynch has directed.

I just watched The Innocents (1961). That film was really really creepy. :|


----------



## PlayerOffGames

30 days of night...it was ok


----------



## BrainError

Tomie: Forbidden Fruit. 

My favorite incarnation of Tomie thus far, might I add.


----------



## JMX

The Departed.


----------



## Roberto

Teeth. 

it was okay. i wish they hadn't wasted the idea on that movie as i feel it could have been better executed =l


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## Cyrus

Apocalypto. Not bad at all.


----------



## KyleThomas

There Will Be Blood


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

KyleThomas said:


> There Will Be Blood


love it.


----------



## kidfortoday

watched "twilight" with my little sisters, it was terrible.


----------



## Cyrus

The Ugly Truth. Decent enough film to pass the time.


----------



## Lumiere

_Gattaca_. Great film.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

doghouse...funny movie...awesome accents!


----------



## TheSilent

Transamerica with Felicity Huffman in it. Good.


----------



## Syrena

Lumiere said:


> _Gattaca_. Great film.


I love this movie so much, watched it a bunch of times. Almost always on the verge of tears by the end though.


----------



## ShyFX

The Uninvited


----------



## Syrena

Observe And Report

Uh, not very good at all. I highly recommend skipping this one.


----------



## stewbert

The Last House on the Left. 

An hour and fifty minutes I'll never get back.


----------



## bookscoffee

Untraceable with Diane Lane.
If your a fan of crime thrillers its a really good movie, no shotty special effects, made really well, plus Diane Lane and she is gorgeous.


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## Zephyr

Paranormal Activity


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ x2

Don't waste your time, imo. I thought the acting was just awful. Wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Nothing, it turns out.


----------



## jinxu

Zephyr said:


> Paranormal Activity


 I just saw that too. It wasn't as scary as I thought it would be.


----------



## Syrena

Godforsaken

A Dutch crime drama that was supposedly in the tradition of Natural Born Killers (according to a quote on the dvd case). First off, whomever made that quote ought to be smacked. Second, this was a fairly boring crime flick. The main 3 men involved were pretty stupid and thus it was obvious they couldn't just get away with being criminals forever.. I can't recommend this one.


----------



## toffee

Good Will Hunting

-brilliant!! amazing soundtrack aswell.


----------



## The Stig

7 pounds

Amazing movie! you have to see it! really sad


----------



## Daxter

UP 3D.

The 3D effects aren't worth the uncomfortable glasses and extra bucks. But the film itself was pretty cool. It was manipulative, at times incredibly silly and had an underdeveloped villain, but I left the theatre satisfied and feeling good.


----------



## Zephyr

The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In The Valley Of Elah - Tommy Lee Jones & Charlize Theron, I enjoyed it

The Hunted - I was only half paying attention but I've seen it before & think it's a decent action flick

Religulous - If you're into this debate you may enjoy it

Serpico - One of Al Pacino's early films from '73, I quite liked it


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Dawn Of The Dead (original)

Loved every minute of it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

the first naruto movie. i enjoyed it.


----------



## Meli24R

Interview with a Vampire


----------



## Dempsey

Just watched Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.

Weird one. All I can say. I think I was entertained but it was quite an uncomfortable film to watch. Watching people off their heads on drugs stumble around for the whole movie.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Inglourious Basterds...again


----------



## Syrena

Room 205

I quite enjoyed this ghosty chiller. Again, not super original, but very nice atmosphere.


----------



## bookscoffee

CyberTracker with Don "The Dragon" Wilson and Steve Burton.

I enjoy the movie, though its over as quickly as it begins, some people think its a bad knock off of Terminator just because it has cyborgs but CyberTracker has a different concept.


----------



## Lumiere

One of my favourite films.


----------



## Zephyr

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Inglourious Basterds...again


You're obsessed.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## Syrena

Midnight Movie

Not bad, I liked the concept a lot, pretty scary stuff. I do wish most of the kills hadn't been in black and white though.


----------



## KyleThomas

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## brokensaint

How High


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Moon...good movie


----------



## scooby

Mortal Kombat. Unintentionally Hilarious. Well at least I think it was unintentional.

Terrible terrible movie.


----------



## Dempsey

scooby said:


> Mortal Kombat. Unintentionally Hilarious. Well at least I think it was unintentional.
> 
> Terrible terrible movie.


It's not so bad when you're 9 or 10 years old and love the game.


----------



## scooby

Dempsey said:


> It's not so bad when you're 9 or 10 years old and love the game.


Yeah that's true. I remember seeing the sequel when it came out and loved it. Saw it again a few months ago and couldn't stop laughing at it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween 1 & 2


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Into The Wild, saw the start of this awhile ago but sat down to watch it in its entirety just this week. Heart wrenching flick.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Awesome. Great movie wasn't it?


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Last films I saw...

The Addams Family (1991)
Aguire, Wrath of God (1972)
Mad Love (1935)
Masculin Feminin (1966)
The French Connection (1971) - watched this one this evening.


----------



## mrbojangles

kung pow- enter the fist

eager minnow, i saw the french connection not too long ago, gene hackman is a real b.a. in that movie.


----------



## brokensaint

Next Friday


----------



## Syrena

The Wedding Singer - My first viewing on DVD as an upgrade from VHS. Still a fun romantic comedy.

Drag Me To Hell - I found this pretty good, very entertaining.

Event Horizon - A favorite in the space-horror genre. Creepy. Black holes are creepy. *eyeshift*

Dawn of the Dead (Remake) - One of the few horror remakes I like quite a bit. Good action and drama with the interplay between the survivors.


----------



## when will we be new skin

Texas Chainsaw Masacre, the original. This movie was dumb. Not the least bit frightening, even watching it alone in the middle of the night. I just kept wanting her to stop screaming.


----------



## LostPancake

where the wild things are

it made me feel sick. it must have been the shaky camera action. by the time the monsters came on the screen, i took an instant dislike to all of them. by the time they were having the mud clod fight, i was closing my eyes and wondering how much longer the movie was going to go on. 

and i normally love psychological movies like this. it's even metaphorical and jungian. 

i did like the scenes with him sailing his boat though.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Awesome. Great movie wasn't it?


Yes! I understand the significance of your signature now after watching it, heh..

One of the more memorable quotes for me though was: " I read somewhere... how important it is in life not necessarily to be strong... but to feel strong.."

This one hit me like a tonne of bricks.

The movie made me think a lot, especially about what should make us happy in contemporary society.


----------



## steelmyhead

Just finished Drag me to hell just now,
and yesterday I watched Ponyo.
Both were good, but that giant lady at the end of Ponyo was kind of strange.


----------



## Annie K

Seven Pounds


----------



## Prakas

Wrong Turn 3


----------



## polardude18

The Last House on the left

I would consider it more of a thriller than a horror movie. It was pretty intense though, A lot of violence. All together it was pretty ok.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Nightmare On Elm Street


----------



## Iced Soul

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## bookscoffee

The Air I Breathe

Amazing movie, great acting, powerful storyline of how everyone is connected one way or another.


----------



## 94hours

Days of Thunder


----------



## spiderling

Futurama: Into the Wild Green Yonder


----------



## Syrena

Khadak

A beautifully dreamy slowly moving Mongolian drama with layers of symbolism. I love magical realism. I highly recommend this if you do also.


----------



## Cyrus

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003) on blu-ray. Going to watch the original in a few weeks too.


----------



## Meli24R

The Uninvited
Boring I kept falling asleep during it. 

Paranormal Activity
I liked it, but I wish more would have happened.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

paranormal activity...



Meli24R said:


> I liked it, but I wish more would have happened.


...pretty much sums it up


----------



## Meee

Moon. Odd, mostly the way the two guys reacted to each other when they first met. That didn't make a whole lot of sense to me. But yeah, i liked it 

Really like the music too...


----------



## Joel

The Mist, this movie was absolutely amazing!


----------



## Syrena

Dante 01

I really wanted to like it. I like odd sci-fi and symbolism, but this one just left me feeling cold. I hear they wanted to do a better ending. With that and perhaps lengthening the flick to add in more details, it could have been great.


----------



## KaiserNeptune

Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home. From a strictly Sci-Fi standpoint, ST:IV is not very good, but I find it incredibly entertaining and funny.


----------



## slyfox

Pumpkinhead. Have already seen it a ton of times, but watched online with Lonelioness for the first time  The original is my favorite horror movie. Like the atmosphere and the dark fairy tale quality it has. Also a very realistic and cool monster for times before cgi. The last two pumpkinhead sequals(ashes to ashes and blood feud) weren't good. Ashes to Ashes really sucked  Pumpkinhead looked so fake with the cheap cgi in Ahes to Ashes too.


----------



## steelmyhead

Zombieland was made available recently, so I watched that just now. I don't see why _all_ movies have to have a romantic interest. They should have just left it at zombies, cause I didn't at all buy the relationship between Columbus and Wichita...



Meee said:


> Really like the music too...


Yeah, that tune was pretty catchy. I just wish I could find the sheet music...


----------



## tutliputli

Joel said:


> The Mist, this movie was absolutely amazing!


Yeah, that was an excellent film. Genuinely creepy.

I watched Trauma yesterday. I like Dario Argento but this one was a bit silly in places.


----------



## Meee

The Mist was really good, yeah. The ending was just... wow. Felt a little forced (the timing of things) but was definitely effective.


----------



## Zephyr

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I knew it was going to be bizarre... damn. :b 
I am not sure if I liked it or not though.


----------



## gopherinferno

I just finished watching 500 Days of Summer. It was strange, but I liked it. It made me think, but I'm not sure I like what it made me think about.


----------



## FakeFur

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Donnie Brasco


----------



## merryk

MJ _This Is It_
I was in a cloud of thoughtful sadness as I left the theater.


----------



## Syrena

Suicide

Even as a fan of extreme/gory material, this was a let down. I was expecting some sort of story around this couple making a website and showing people killing themselves and nothing. Just a series of clips of people doing so and a minute in between with the couple staying stuff like "we will put this on the site, we are so bad". ZZZzzz.


----------



## bookscoffee

Armageddon


----------



## 94hours

step father, save your monies and don't see it, so cheesy.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## Paper Samurai

Has been getting comparisons with Donnie Darko which immediately got my interest :b, but I think the similarities are more to do with their indie-roots and dark theme rather than structure and narrative. Brick is a lot more smarter than Donnie and has a more smoother composition, but cannot match the latter on an emotive level. For all it's flaws, Donnie has the rare ability to really draw you in to it's dark world - Jake gyllenhaal's mesmorising performance as the mis-understood and frustrated teen the leading architect of which. 
That's not to say that Joseph Gordon Levitt is sub-par in Brick, his role as the loner Brendan is hugely memorable and captivating; but Mr Gyllenhaal pretty much gave the performance of the decade for me, which he may not even match again in his career.
But saying all that; I fully recommend you guys watch Brick. It's a different animal to Darko despite the comparisons; but has enough going for to etch out it's own mark in the field of indie cinema.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

x-men origins: wolverine...it was ok...i liked some of the action scenes


----------



## Senator

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, for the umpteenth time...But on acid this time round. Pretty great.


----------



## bookscoffee

Frost/Nixon
A great documentation (docudrama) of the series of interviews of Richard Nixon conducted by David Frost.


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno

*Role Models- *Loved it!

It seems like the less involved Apatow is, the better the film.


----------



## Prakas

matty said:


> Old school followed by Wedding Crashers. ' Was a Nice little Saturday'


ooooh. I want to watch these now :clap


----------



## Meee

thepretender said:


> 500 Days of Summer
> 
> effing depressing, but pretty funny at the same time. Good Movie.


Hmm. I watched that one recently... i didn't think it was depressing. Felt more like a slice of someone's real life and less idealised than the usual romcom where the the guy and girl end up together fall in love and live happily ever after blah blah blah. I liked the ending scenes too.

Also, The Smiths, Doves, Pixies.... real good choice of music


----------



## justiss282

thepretender said:


> 500 Days of Summer
> 
> effing depressing, but pretty funny at the same time. Good Movie.


Lol, that's the last one I watched as well. Thought it was really good, but I also agree about the depressing part.


----------



## Syrena

Revenge of the Nerds.

I'm not big into frat type comedies, but I enjoyed this more than I thought I would.


----------



## Georgina 22

Starter for 10 (but I only watched it really coz it had James Mcavoy in it lol and I like him)


----------



## moxosis

Angels and demons

I was little dissapointed with this one, but watched it because Tom Hanks is always great.


----------



## duskyy

Pandorum

Really cheesy at some points but it was actually pretty good IMO.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The Godfather


----------



## ShyFX

JayDontCareEh said:


> " ****s Weak!"
> 
> :lol


:lol

_I am a robot..I like robots..I have a robot vagina. _


----------



## southward

ApatheticJalapeno said:


> *Role Models- *Loved it!
> 
> It seems like the less involved Apatow is, the better the film.


I agree, I was really surprised by how much I liked this movie.

I just watched Steamboy...


----------



## Paper Samurai

Just watched 500 Days of Summer  It gets a big thumbs up from me - I can't really see to much depressing about it as another poster mentioned.


----------



## bookscoffee

Rock Star with Mark Wahlberg and Jennifer Aniston
Great movie


----------



## duskyy

Paper Samurai said:


> Just watched 500 Days of Summer  It gets a big thumbs up from me - I can't really see to much depressing about it as another poster mentioned.


I guess it was just depressing to me because of personal experience. :blank


----------



## joejoe

sadfox said:


> :umhe was a quiet man this is a great film about a man with social anxiety the scenes where he goes outside on his own for his lunch and is told of by his neighbours for his untidy garden have happened to me also his anxietys at the karaoke bar are so well done and great acting by christian slater all males with social anxiety should watch this film


thanks for the recommendation, I saw this last night and was somewhat impressed. I loved the planecrash and fishtank motifs throughout the movie. But after watching the film his social anxiety was really just component of his schizophrenia and/or delusional belief system. It was easier to understand him as a schizophrenic with symptoms of anxiety than a socially anxious person that happens to have conversation with fish 

christian slater did alright in his performance though at times he acted the stereotype too well. but I suppose it was written that way?


----------



## bookscoffee

Detroit Rock City


----------



## joejoe

Jaiyyson said:


> Into The Wild, saw the start of this awhile ago but sat down to watch it in its entirety just this week. Heart wrenching flick.


I really wanted to do the same trip after I saw this movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Surrogates - I watched it last time I posted but forgot to add it

Taxi Driver 

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Bully

Wow what a movie. Disturbing but good.


----------



## tigerpop

i kind of don't want to admit..THE HOUSE BUNNY.
not as god-awful as i was expecting.


----------



## proximo20

99 Francs


----------



## bookscoffee

Hancock


----------



## nightrain

Not what I expected at all, but I really liked it


----------



## Syrena

The Brothers Bloom

*Quirky movies tend to be either really great or pretty bad to me. I dunno what makes it go one way or the other, to be honest. I loved this one. I highly recommend it to all fans of quirk and/or con movies.
*


----------



## Paper Samurai

Paper Samurai said:


> Just watched 500 Days of Summer  It gets a big thumbs up from me - I can't really see to much depressing about it as another poster mentioned.





thepretender said:


> I guess it was just depressing to me because of personal experience. :blank


Ah, fair enough. I won't delve any further.


----------



## Syrena

Female Yakuza Tale

Naughty bloody fun!


----------



## Toad Licker

A Nightmare on Elm Street 3


----------



## steelmyhead

The Hangover. Vegas is kinda... but good movie!


----------



## Efsee

Persepolis


----------



## duskyy

Funny People... more of a drama than a comedy, it it was alright.


----------



## southward

Up.

I had no idea it was going to be so sad! It was a good movie though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bella - This film makes smile & believe in the goodness of people, it's the second time I've watched it


----------



## bookscoffee

2012 - I was surprised by how good the special effects were. It was enjoyable, had its funny parts had its almost sad parts, its surprising parts.


----------



## eraseme

The Elephant Man

It's very good but very sad.


----------



## Barry Egan

I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK - A girl who thinks she is a cyborg checks into a mental hospital, where she encounters other psychotics. Eventually, she falls for a man who thinks he can steal people's souls.


----------



## Squirrelevant

X-Men Origins: Wolverine

A few dumb moments, but I enjoyed it quite a bit. I preferred it to the previous X-Men films.


----------



## Girl_Loner

southward said:


> Up.
> 
> I had no idea it was going to be so sad! It was a good movie though.



It was terribly sad for a kids movie! lol I loved it.
'I was hiding under your porch because I love you' >.<


----------



## Larkspur

Some Like It Hot

It was a pretty good movie, and there were some funny parts.


----------



## Syrena

Ring of Fire

Even with just seeking out a stupid entertaining action flick, this was bad. Bad acting, not many great fights, and way more racial slurs than necessary. Not recommended.


----------



## steelmyhead

Two Lovers. I didn't think I would like it cause of the relationship aspect... but a good movie is a good movie. Of course now I'm back to boring ol' reality. I hate that part.


----------



## ShyFX

Zombieland

Not bad..plot was pointless, but whatever. It was entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

These Girls


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ne le dis à personne(Tell No One) - French cinema refreshes me every time


----------



## badmoonrison

APOCALYPSE NOW REDUX, great movie!!


----------



## sherrylee

The Hangover. It's funnier the 2nd time you see it


----------



## Syrena

From Within.

This was another from the '8 Films to Die For' line. I actually enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Love In The Time Of Cholera - It took time to grow on me as the film went but I enjoyed it in the end

My Zinc Bed - I think this a good conversation film & I think Uma Thurman does well to portray the mannerisms of a Dane in England


----------



## scooby

'Otis' and 'Remember the Titans' last night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

12 Angry Men - They call them classics for a reason, I was thoroughly entertained


----------



## Syrena

King of The Hill

A thriller from Spain. Eh, I love the whole "running for our lives" type theme in movies, but this was just.. too many nature shots and pointless running by lost people. I can't recommend it, but it wasn't the worst film on earth.


----------



## Meli24R

Death Becomes Her -good movie


----------



## Lumiere

_Let the Right One In_.


----------



## southward

Star Trek

Loved it. Never was a fan of Star Trek, but now I think i'll look into it.


----------



## Syrena

Kaena: The Prophecy

The story wasn't bad, but I just can't get into these all-CGI movies.


----------



## Narcissus

Brüno. Particularly enjoyed the bicycle, champagne, etc. scenes. Reminds me of France.


----------



## Lumiere

_Copenhagen_. A TV adaptation of the Michael Frayn play about the infamous meeting between physicists Niels Bohr and Werner Heisenberg in 1941.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Star Trek


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## Syrena

Anatomy of Hell

Interesting...


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Gone Baby Gone (2007)

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## bookscoffee

Push


----------



## Syrena

The Tournament

Okay, I will admit it isn't very original, but for an over-the-top action movie, it was very entertaining. Better than I imagined, even.


----------



## Genelle

2012


----------



## DaneO

Changeling


----------



## bookscoffee

A Man Apart


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Så som i himmelen(As It Is In Heaven) - This is the first Swedish film I've watched besides 1 or 2 classics from the early days of film which I seen in a film studies course in highschool, it satisfied on many levels.


----------



## stewbert

Bruno


----------



## rubyruby

Men who stare at goats with the handsome George Clooney


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

New Moon. It was horrible! Kristen Stewart is the worst actress I've ever seen! She's so monotonous. I don't get why people like these movies.


----------



## huh

Tommy Boy

Love Chris Farley...lol.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

Loved it. I've seen it a bunch of times.


----------



## secretlyshecries

> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.
> 
> Loved it. I've seen it a bunch of times.


Awesome, I've been wanting to see that for awhile now.

My last movie was Night at the Museum 2, haha.


----------



## matty

Never Back down


----------



## Medicine Wheel

Almost Famous


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Brothers Bloom - Oh the humanity... 
Mary and Max - A very dark claymation film, quite good. 
Rushmore - for the 100th time (or so)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - for the 30th time (thereabouts)
The Fantastic Mr. Fox - Loved it muchly!
The Incredibles - Fun!
Back to the Future - awesome. 

I think that is all I saw recently...


----------



## mrbojangles

enter the dragon and bloodsport, i was in a martial arts movie mood today lol.


----------



## ShyFX

Star Trek


----------



## mooncake

Up.

I thought it was a fairly nice film. I'm not usually one to cry at things I watch, but I'll ashamedly admit that the beginning sequence brought a little lump to my throat. :blush


----------



## TheSilent

Public Enemies. I love Johnny Depp!


----------



## Sabriella

The Tale of Despereaux. Not really my cup of tea.


----------



## imt

!!


----------



## CupOCoffee

Thirst directed by Chan-Wook Park. Check it out if you like artsy flicks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

10 Items Or Less - It was fun, made me smile


----------



## bookscoffee

Jaws


----------



## Keith

Yellowbeard


----------



## leonardess

I'm watching Rocky right now - the first and by far the best. I love this movie. 

Best movie kiss - Rocky and Adrienne's first kiss - best ever.

Best quote: Burgess Meredith - "women weaken legs!"


----------



## justiss282

The Education of Charlie Banks. Really good coming of age/cautionary tale type flick.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Medicine Wheel said:


> Almost Famous


That's one of my favorite movies. Such great lines....

I watched 30 minutes of The Unknown Woman.
I only watched 30 minutes for a reason.
All the way through, though, The Killing Room.


----------



## Fuu45

Inglorious Basterds! Really great and funny movie, if you are a Quentin Tarantino fan this is a must see.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## bookscoffee

Jaws 2 and 3D
I'm in my Jaws state of mind now, after I get through Jaws The Revenge I'll move on to my Jurassic Park movies.


----------



## RedTulip

The Proposal


----------



## Syrena

Strait Jacket - Not a bad anime movie, but not great either. Kind of reminds me of the old days (in anime) of action and demons, but with an easier to understand story line.

An American Werewolf in London - Kind of sad it took me this long to see this since it was so great. One of the best werewolf movies ever made, if not the best. Though when I think about werewolves on tv, I think about how much I enjoyed the first season of Being Human. Maybe not tons of competition, heh.


----------



## moxosis

Idiocracy - like that movie, comments made by people in the movie are just like the internet is turning into.


----------



## Dempsey

American Pyscho. Good fun.


----------



## Efsee

Land before time. oh the nostalgia.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles- family tradition the night before Thanksgiving


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Jennifer's Body...lol
Quarantine
Dust Devil


----------



## TheDaffodil

Cars.
I've been watching the Disney channel for hours....


----------



## huh

Efsee said:


> Land before time. oh the nostalgia.


Indeed...haha. I remember watching that a lot as a kid.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

An American in Paris... 

don't really like this film at all.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek

I hated the beginning, I didn't like the way they left it in the end but overall it was still a decent movie.


----------



## Phibes

I'm actually watching one right now  It's called Still Waiting.


----------



## WinterDave

Carriers, about two couples fleeing a deadly, pandemic virus.It was pretty good....


----------



## ShyFX

Wayne's World..brought back memories.


----------



## knuckles17

i think 2012 was pretty good i suggest u guys check it out!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

WinterDave said:


> Carriers, about two couples fleeing a deadly, pandemic virus.It was pretty good....


I liked it too.


----------



## papaSmurf

Efsee said:


> Land before time. oh the nostalgia.


Haha awesome! The first one was undeniably great, although the roughly 18 million sequels that followed were maybe not quite so amazing.

I just watched this little movie called "Ink". It was pretty good! The acting is a bit stale, and you can tell the whole thing was shot on a budget, but it tells a neat sort of dark fairytale story and the visual effects are pretty interesting. Definitely worth a look!


----------



## Miss Meggie

"Driving Lessons"

My new favourite movie. Had to show it to my boyfriend when he came to visit for Thanksgiving...


----------



## scarpia

Finally saw Clerks II. Don't usually bother with sequels. This was ok, but nothing like the original.


----------



## starblob

Pride and Prejudice the BBC series - fantastic representation of the book. Far superior to the movie - better casting and acting especially.


----------



## huh

I really wanted to go see "The Road" tonight. I look at the showtimes and it isn't even playing at a theatre in my state. What the **** is that about? I would have to drive to Chicago, the closest place playing it. Oh well, I guess I wait.


----------



## SloopjohnB

Watchmen the Ultimate Cut. Love this movie way too much.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Carrier
Precious
Ben X(story about a guy with asperger being bullied at school)
The Rocker


----------



## Canadian Brotha

L'âge des ténèbres (Days Of Darkness) - This is French Canadian brilliance in my view, the blend of societal critique, comedy, & a midlife crisis is not often seen


----------



## Thomas Paine

Bruno


----------



## Annie K

The Neverending Story 2


----------



## WinterDave

Forget about 'The Road'.I read the book.It really sucks! No fun or interest to it.Just monotony.A father and kid walking through burnt out ashes, etc. etc. etc. Try reading 'Lucifer's Hammer' instead! Check out 'Moon' or 'Pandorum' instead.....Moon is cool, Pandorum is interesting but flawed.....


----------



## WineKitty

Midnight Express, circa 1978. ****ing great!!!!! 

Monastery, cloister, cave, prison...


----------



## TheDaffodil

Rise: Blood Hunter.


----------



## Keith

Ruthless people - funny *** movie


----------



## scarpia

Watched Goldfinger last night. Had not seen it in years. Still one of the best Bond films. I've got to get a hat like that.


----------



## starblob

Let the right one in. I want to read the book - parts of the story were left out of the movie due to their controversial nature. Hopefully the origins of the relationship between Eli and Hakan is contained in the book as well, along with how Eli became a vampire in the first place.


----------



## huh

WinterDave said:


> Forget about 'The Road'.I read the book.It really sucks! No fun or interest to it.Just monotony.A father and kid walking through burnt out ashes, etc. etc. etc. Try reading 'Lucifer's Hammer' instead! Check out 'Moon' or 'Pandorum' instead.....Moon is cool, Pandorum is interesting but flawed.....


Maybe I have odd taste. I enjoyed the book and looked forward to the movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Angels & Demons


----------



## elemental

2012 

It was okay but kind of scared the crud out of me - if I die because of the world ending I would LOVE not to fall down in a crack leading to lava... or anything else.


----------



## ryobi

My favorite movie is the shawshank redemption

man I identify with the main character-does anyone else on this board...


----------



## kikachuck

ryobi said:


> My favorite movie is the shawshank redemption
> 
> man I identify with the main character-does anyone else on this board...


Funny how Hollywood history works. Shawshank Redemption is getting more and more consideration as a classic while the big winner of that year's Oscars, Forrest Gump, hasn't aged particularly well.

I watched Pirate Radio today. Kind of cute, but not all that great.


----------



## zookeeper

huh said:


> Maybe I have odd taste. I enjoyed the book and looked forward to the movie.


Agreed. _The Road_ was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Morts

Up - 6/10


----------



## Dempsey

WinterDave said:


> Forget about 'The Road'.I read the book.It really sucks! No fun or interest to it.Just monotony.A father and kid walking through burnt out ashes, etc. etc. etc. Try reading 'Lucifer's Hammer' instead! Check out 'Moon' or 'Pandorum' instead.....Moon is cool, Pandorum is interesting but flawed.....


The novel won the Pulitzer.


----------



## secretlyshecries

> Let the right one in. I want to read the book - parts of the story were left out of the movie due to their controversial nature. Hopefully the origins of the relationship between Eli and Hakan is contained in the book as well, along with how Eli became a vampire in the first place.


Oh! I really loved that movie. I'm thinking I might buy the book at some point.

Last few movies I watched; Summer's Moon, King of California and Winged Creatures.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

huh said:


> Maybe I have odd taste. I enjoyed the book and looked forward to the movie.


You don't have odd taste, the book was good! It isn't suppose to be a "fun" book. I am a bit hesitant with the film though, I wasn't impressed at all with the trailer.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Magnolia.

Love PTA's movies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Very Long Engagement - A great French film, good to watch again


----------



## Emerald3

The first fast & the furious (was on tv last night)


----------



## scooby

Love serenade (1996). Rather interesting Australian movie. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All Hat - It's a Canadian film from 07, wasn't bad

Rails & Ties - I just finished it right now, it's a bit of a sad story with a good ending & superb acting, Kevin Bacon does well in it


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ugly Truth


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reprise - It's the first Norwegian film I've seen & it was quite the rollercoaster, the style was very unique indeed & the story was captivating


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Thing, directed by John Carpenter.

I am reminded by a scene in Friends where Joey is so afraid of The Shining, he puts the book in his freezer. This would be a film that I would put in the freezer. I am not easily scared but this scared the hell out of me. The music, the disgusting Thing oozing out of the hosts' bodies, the ambiguous ending.


----------



## Annie K

Elf


----------



## Dempsey

Bad Santa. Great movie. Funny and touching.


----------



## tomm87

Antichrist - It sucked.


----------



## AussiePea

Paranormal Activity.

I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## FakeFur

Twilight: New Moon


----------



## AussiePea

FakeFur said:


> Twilight: New Moon


:mum

loloolol


----------



## Keith

midnight run


----------



## Thomas Paine

Rumble Fish {1983}


----------



## miminka

Thomas Paine said:


> Rumble Fish {1983}


^ Awesome movie. Love the scene where they're looking at the beta fish and the fish are the only things that are in colour. I weep for what became of Mickey Rourke- but _The Wrestler_ was incredible.

*The Hit*










John Hurt is one of the greatest actors.. I loved him in this film but he was just ineffably amazing in _The Elephant Man_.


----------



## Thomas Paine

AudreyHepburn said:


> ^ Awesome movie. Love the scene where they're looking at the beta fish and the fish are the only things that are in colour.


Wise beyond your years.


----------



## stina

I Love You Man


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I am on an 80's sci fi kick right now.


----------



## mrbojangles

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I am on an 80's sci fi kick right now.


lol this movie kicks ***.


----------



## papaSmurf

EagerMinnow84 said:


> The Thing, directed by John Carpenter.
> 
> I am reminded by a scene in Friends where Joey is so afraid of The Shining, he puts the book in his freezer. This would be a film that I would put in the freezer. I am not easily scared but this scared the hell out of me. The music, the disgusting Thing oozing out of the hosts' bodies, the ambiguous ending.


Hooray! The Thing doesn't get half as much credit as it deserves. The terror/tension running throughout the whole film is pretty much unmatched even today, and the effects (done without the help of any silly computer graphics) are flippin' incredible.

I haven't seen The Fly, but I've only heard good things! I really ought to Netflix it.

The last movie I watched was Duck Season, again. It was just as good the second time!


----------



## thewall

Boogie Nights. Best movie of all time imo.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Appaloosa[2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## EagerMinnow84

papaSmurf said:


> Hooray! The Thing doesn't get half as much credit as it deserves. The terror/tension running throughout the whole film is pretty much unmatched even today, and the effects (done without the help of any silly computer graphics) are flippin' incredible.
> 
> I haven't seen The Fly, but I've only heard good things! I really ought to Netflix it.
> 
> The last movie I watched was Duck Season, again. It was just as good the second time!


I think that is why it was so scary, no silly computer graphics! The films that are suppose to be scary now are generally laughable. I wasn't prepared for the scene with The Thing bursting out of the dog. I am glad I wasn't eating. :b After that scene I was prepared, kind of, for anything.

The Fly is quite good. It is more sci fi than sci fi horror like The Thing. The makeup is incredible.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Just finished watching *I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry*.
Now I'm watching *White Christmas*.


----------



## ShyFX

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## huh

I saw 'Happiness' this afternoon. Quite possibly the weirdest movie I've watched. Very funny at times tho...haha.


----------



## mooncake

I re-watched True Romance today. I like this film, and I love the You're So Cool theme tune by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## stewbert

Star Trek. The new one.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

My next 80's sci fi film is...


----------



## fern

"Being There" it has Peter Sellers and Shirley MacLaine in it. I'd never even heard of this movie until a few months ago but it is already one of my favorites. I can't explain why but I've recently become obsessed with movies from the 70s.


----------



## CuartaVez

click


----------



## Meli24R

Zombieland, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Dempsey

Lord of the Rings first one. I forgot how damn long this movie is. Very enjoyable, even though very slow and a lot of meaningless scenes like in the start. Although I do like how the story gets darker as the movies go on, and especially how Sam ends up becoming the main protagonis, after doing practically nothing in the first movie.


----------



## whiteWhale

mooncake said:


> I re-watched True Romance today. I like this film, and I love the You're So Cool theme tune by Hans Zimmer.


That is a great movie, because of the title a lot of guys don't see it.

Last movie I saw was "In The Loop" funniest movie I've seen in a loooong time.


----------



## Dane

Dumbo! lol classic Disney animation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator Salvation


----------



## gopherinferno

Pulp Fiction


----------



## tutliputli

High Anxiety. It's a spoof of Hitchcock films with Mel Brooks. Totally hilarious.


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

tutliputli said:


> High Anxiety. It's a spoof of Hitchcock films with Mel Brooks. Totally hilarious.


Why did Mel Brooks have to age and/or run out of ideas? Even sadder is that there's really no one like him working today.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Empire of the Sun (1987) 

Christian Bale was an amazing child actor.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Young Frankstein*
I love Gene Wilder...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Miss Meggie said:


> *Young Frankstein*
> I love Gene Wilder...


I watched part of that last night. I love Gene Wilder too. When he starts to go berserk, which he does in all of his films, is so funny.

I watched Ferris Bueller today.


----------



## papaSmurf

Just went to see "Up in the Air". It was pretty good!


----------



## MindOverMood

300


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Station Nord - It's a French Canadian Christmas film, it was alright


----------



## Thomas Paine

Getting ready to smoke something and watch Zombieland. As soon as it... gets here. I can already tell you ahead of time that it will be pure badassedness though. Only have to watch the trailer to know that: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi179635481/


----------



## Thomas Paine

Thomas Paine said:


> Getting ready to smoke something and watch Zombieland. As soon as it... gets here. I can already tell you ahead of time that it will be pure badassedness though. Only have to watch the trailer to know that: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi179635481/


By far the best zombie horror/comedy ever made.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Ace Ventura Pet Detective is on right now. I feel like I am 11 years old again. :b


----------



## whiteWhale

Thomas Paine said:


> By far the best zombie horror/comedy ever made.


That scene when Woody Harrelson locks himself in that small room at the end when the zombies are trying to get him is awesome. (along with the rest of the movie.)

I just finished watching Deliverance.


----------



## sherrycoke

Terminator Salvation


----------



## Drusilla

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. The Christmas season doesn't start until I watch this. "Can I refill your eggnog for you? Get you something to eat? Drive you out to the middle of nowhere and leave you for dead?"


----------



## Keltos

I saw World's Greatest Dad today. I highly recommend it, especially if you like Black Comedy.


----------



## matty

year one :|


----------



## tutliputli

Hoboken Hollow. Really awful film. Don't watch it!


----------



## Thomas Paine

whiteWhale said:


> That scene when Woody Harrelson locks himself in that small room at the end when the zombies are trying to get him is awesome. (along with the rest of the movie.)


My favorite is when they are at Bill Murray's mansion. I haven't laughed that hard in quite a while.


----------



## MindOverMood

Garden State.


----------



## saramg83

The Princess and the Frog


----------



## duskyy

Keltos said:


> I saw World's Greatest Dad today. I highly recommend it, especially if you like Black Comedy.


That movie was hilarious for the first half, then it just got... messed up. :teeth


----------



## papaSmurf

saramg83 said:


> The Princess and the Frog


!!!

....How was it?


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## leonardess

Monster's Ball.

Still undecided about this one. Could someone like that really change so much in such a short time, and for the better? I doubt it. Anything's possible, I suppose, but.....

I don't care for films that are meant to be serious, but paint an unrealistic picture. Or what i think of as an unrealistic picture, with things being neatly wrapped up like that.


----------



## saramg83

papaSmurf said:


> !!!
> 
> ....How was it?


It was really good. It made me think of Disney's earlier 2D animated films (The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, etc., etc.). I think it is definitely worth seeing on the big screen.


----------



## AliBaba

I finally saw A Serious Man(Coens)! Twas excellent!!


----------



## Annie K

The Truman Show


----------



## tutliputli

Lost In Translation. Again. I'm in love with that film. :heart


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

I had promised my girlfriend in another country that I would go see Princess and the Frog. And I did, all by myself in a theater full of kids since I had no one else to go with. It's so much less weird going to Rated R movies by yourself.


----------



## whiteWhale

AliBaba said:


> I finally saw A Serious Man(Coens)! Twas excellent!!


Lucky! I've been waiting to see this.


----------



## supersoshychick

Well i saw Eagle Eye on sunday, but i seen that a few months ago. 

Well there was a movie i saw like two weeks ago for the first time. Check out my blog to see what it was


----------



## Bakemono

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1068678/


----------



## Thomas Paine

The Hangover - I feel sorry for people who spent money on this, let alone wasted 2 hours of their lives.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

leonardess said:


> Monster's Ball.
> 
> Still undecided about this one. Could someone like that really change so much in such a short time, and for the better? I doubt it. Anything's possible, I suppose, but.....
> 
> I don't care for films that are meant to be serious, but paint an unrealistic picture. Or what i think of as an unrealistic picture, with things being neatly wrapped up like that.


That's an interesting criticism because there are so many questions to ask. Personally I really like that film but I see where you're coming from in that because it's a film it moves at a pace of character far beyond that of the subject matter



tutliputli said:


> Lost In Translation. Again. I'm in love with that film. :heart


I've watched that film so many times & it always brilliant


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


> Lost In Translation. Again. I'm in love with that film. :heart


Such a great little movie! I've got a huge poster for it on my wall! My copy of the film is all scratched up though  Have you ever seen "Me and You and Everyone We Know"? Not exactly the same, but probably recommendable.



Pen_is_mightier said:


> I had promised my girlfriend in another country that I would go see Princess and the Frog. And I did, all by myself in a theater full of kids since I had no one else to go with. It's so much less weird going to Rated R movies by yourself.


Yeah, this is definitely one of the most uncomfortable experiences out there for an adult. I went and saw "Ponyo" in theaters earlier this year, and felt immensely creepy until the movie got started.

Haven't watched much lately myself, but should be remedying this injustice. tonight


----------



## rezdog

The Royal Tenenbaums (again)


Also just downloaded all season of Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, and the Looney Toons Golden Collection..


Gonna be a good night


----------



## EagerMinnow84

rezdog said:


> The Royal Tenenbaums (again)


I don't think this film ever gets old. I have it almost memorized and I still love it.

I saw this mediocre indie film called _I Really Hate My Job_. The good thing about it is that it introduced me to the 30s singer Al Bowlly.


----------



## Keltos

leonardess said:


> Still undecided about this one. Could someone like that really change so much in such a short time, and for the better? I doubt it.


 Good question. Now, gramps was definately set in his ways buts it's possible that thonton's character wasn't so deeply racist. I mean sure he was raised that way, but it even seemed like he was kind of ok with Mos Def's character, like he was only being an *** because he thought that's how he was suposed to be. Seemed like he sort of had respect for him. I'm not sure about everyone else, but I got a feeling early on that there was a nicer guy somewhere deep down. I think he was a conflicted man, struggling with how he was raised and how he truly felt. I dunno.


----------



## Keltos

tutliputli said:


> Lost In Translation. Again. I'm in love with that film. :heart


Is this considered a chick flick? cuz I actually liked this one alot. I'd love to go off like he did and meet a special person like that. That was definately an experience.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Keltos said:


> Good question. Now, gramps was definately set in his ways buts it's possible that thonton's character wasn't so deeply racist. I mean sure he was raised that way, but it even seemed like he was kind of ok with Mos Def's character, like he was only being an *** because he thought that's how he was suposed to be. Seemed like he sort of had respect for him. I'm not sure about everyone else, but I got a feeling early on that there was a nicer guy somewhere deep down. I think he was a conflicted man, struggling with how he was raised and how he truly felt. I dunno.


I've watched that film a few times & I had a similar feeling with his character where he acted more to follow the norm than out of a conviction of racist belief. I think it's a great film for those who contemplate


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i just watched my own private idaho, again.


----------



## duskyy

Where the Wild Things Are, I really liked it.


----------



## Sabriella

Avatar in 3D, on Wednesday night.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Taking Woodstock - I thought it was a pretty cool movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar (I went to a premier late lastnight)

This was the most spectacularly visual movie I've ever seen in 3d and one of the best movies I've seen in many years, I'd love to go see it again and again and again.


----------



## Colhad75

Transformers 2, think I preferred the first one but the sequel is pretty good.


----------



## BTW

Avatar. I saw it 2D, but it was good.


----------



## erasercrumbs

The Lives of Others.


----------



## batman can

Avatar in 3D. One of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Dempsey

Zombieland

Bill Murray is awesome.


----------



## duskyy

Just caught Taken on HBO (I have seen it before). Liam Neeson is such a badass in that movie.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000553/


----------



## tutliputli

The Nutty Professor. If you don't find this film hilarious, I don't understand you.


----------



## huh

^ Ohh...I forgot all about that movie. I need to search for a torr....err, I mean rental of that movie so I can watch it again.


----------



## Cosmin

I saw a movie with Gerard Butler today... now, if only I could remember the title, this post would make more sense. I want to say _Gamer_, but I'm not too sure.

Edit: I remembered there's google... :roll. So, yeah, _Gamer _it is. Has action, shooting, fighting, boobies... Oscar material. :clap


----------



## zookeeper

War of the Worlds (creepy tom cruise version) - pretty lame.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Doubt.


----------



## zookeeper

Blood Diamond - well made, but pretty meh. And pretty typical of how hollywood movies portray africa.


----------



## ShyFX

2012


----------



## Keith

The DaVinci code


----------



## Meli24R

Funny People, it was ok..not as funny as I thought it would be, but I laughed at a few parts. It was pretty long. They should have cut it down by at least 30 minutes.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Driving Lessons*

Wanted to show it to my sister.
She ended up loving it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

7/10- ish. Not as good as I hoped it would be.


----------



## dreamj

G.I. Joe: the Rise of Cobra. Pay-per-view remorse!


----------



## erasercrumbs

An Italian horror movie called Zombi 2. It was a good enough little flick, I suppose, but it reminded me why I don't like gross-out movies. I had to watch an episode of Fraggle Rock afterward to center myself.


----------



## Cosmin

Matrix Reloaded

Well, I'm still watching it, sort of... Started Saturday, saw some on Sunday, again on Monday, will watch more on Tuesday, but I'm not sure I'll be done. And then there's the other one... :roll


----------



## AliBaba

The Road ****(out of 4)

A pretty unflinching adaptation of that novel. I enjoyed the book but really think the movie might be better. How often does that happen?


----------



## strawberryjulius

Naruto: Dai Koufun! Mikazuki-jima no Animal Panic Datte ba yo!


----------



## Keith

"Scream and scream again" not enough Vincent Price in the movie even though he is listed as one of the main actors he barely is in the thing until the end


----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


> An Italian horror movie called Zombi 2. It was a good enough little flick, I suppose, but it reminded me why I don't like gross-out movies. I had to watch an episode of Fraggle Rock afterward to center myself.


Oh my goodness! I did almost exactly the same thing after watching this one (I think it was either several episodes of Fraggle Rock or The Rescuers Down Under). Even knowing in advance that it was coming, the scene with the door and the eyes was just too much. Still a classic film, though.


----------



## chandavong

Avatar! You've got to see it in Imax. It is quite a ride.


----------



## FreshPrince

Meli24R said:


> Funny People, it was ok..not as funny as I thought it would be, but I laughed at a few parts. It was pretty long. They should have cut it down by at least 30 minutes.


Yeah, I thought it was ok too. I was surprised at how dramatic it was or how dramatic it was supposed to be. I think because of the drama, the comedy might've suffered a little. But I still thought it was a good movie. but yeah too long.

Last movie I watched was Lil Miss Sunshine. Pretty damn funny movie. Annoying at times, but a very funny and genuine film.


----------



## erasercrumbs

papaSmurf said:


> Oh my goodness! I did almost exactly the same thing after watching this one (I think it was either several episodes of Fraggle Rock or The Rescuers Down Under). Even knowing in advance that it was coming, the scene with the door and the eyes was just too much. Still a classic film, though.


The eye-to-door scene was the one that made me feel positively prickly with revulsion. As the scene drew on, I kept thinking, "Nuh uh! They're not gonna show _that_!" But they did! Oh, for the good-naturedness of the underwater zombie/shark fight!

I can see The Rescuers Down Under being a good movie to shoo away a bad case of the creeps. I mean, it has John Candy in it. He's like the least scary person ever born.


----------



## Thomas Paine

^ The Rescuers Down Under was my favorite cartoon movie as a kid. I should watch that again.


----------



## thewall

_The Happening_. I knew it was going to be a crap movie, but wow there were no redeeming qualities about it whatsoever.


----------



## HTF

Watched Inglorious Basterds a few nights ago, great movie.


----------



## huh

AliBaba said:


> The Road ****(out of 4)
> 
> A pretty unflinching adaptation of that novel. I enjoyed the book but really think the movie might be better. How often does that happen?


Indeed, it was a good film. I was amazed how well they followed the book.


----------



## MindOverMood

Transformers 1 & 2.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Stone's Throw - A Canadian film based in Nova Scotia, I liked it, was decent

Che Part's 1 & 2 - An interesting man, an interesting approach film-wise but if you're interested in him your gold mine is in reading. Before Cuba & in between Cuba & Bolivia he had stints in some other places as well


----------



## scarpia

The Road. Not much of a Christmas movie.


----------



## Cleary

I watched Reign Over Me last night. and got a bit teary eyed.


----------



## Toad Licker

District 9


----------



## TheSilent

Couples Retreat. Meh. Boring!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hellboy
Lakeview Terrace
Disturbia
Max Payne


----------



## HTF

A christmas story 24 hr marathon


----------



## cry_rain

The Blind Side


----------



## thewall

The 40-Year-Old Virgin. god I love that movie


----------



## Genelle

Charlie and Boots.
An Australian film, a lot of Aussie humour and I can relate really well to it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Soloist - It's a good film based on a true story, a bit sad but I liked it, a showcase of heart in the end


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Jennifer's Body. I thought it was a pretty cool horror movie and Megan Fox was great in it.


----------



## Black_Widow

The Stepford Wives - 1975 version.

Watched it today, as got it on dvd for Xmas! Enjoyed it every bit as much as the 2004 remake. Really like the storyline, loved the subtle way that the sinister tense mood was built up over the course of the movie, and thought the acting performances were very good. A great 70's thriller imo!


----------



## Toad Licker

All About Steve


----------



## retropat

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince which I got for Christmas :clap


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Elf!


----------



## Meli24R

District 9, loved it


----------



## talespin

Life 2009 Documentary 10 episodes, absolutely amazing.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*It's A Wonderful Life*

Oh, wait, no. I watched about 3/4 of *Just Friends*.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - It's a nice story & a good film


----------



## SilentWitness

Zombieland. 9/10

I could relate. :haha


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

Sherlock Holmes.

I was afraid it wouldn't stay true to the stories, but I rather liked it.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Black_Widow said:


> The Stepford Wives - 1975 version.
> 
> Watched it today, as got it on dvd for Xmas! Enjoyed it every bit as much as the 2004 remake. Really like the storyline, loved the subtle way that the sinister tense mood was built up over the course of the movie, and thought the acting performances were very good. A great 70's thriller imo!


I've wanted to see this one for a while now. But now after reading your kind words I'm going to have to move it up a little higher on the priority list.

)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Big Lebowski
Pride and Glory

Paranormal Activity.

^^I'm ****ing tired of those Blair Witch clones. WTF happened to originality? Did it get kidnapped or killed or something?


----------



## TheDaffodil

I Love You, Beth Cooper.


----------



## AliBaba

Observe & Report - I don't really know what to say about it. The ending reminded me of Taxi Driver somewhat.


----------



## TATA

Rebound. I liked it, very funny


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Seven Years In Tibet*


----------



## EagerMinnow84

It was rather great. One of the best films of 2008. Way better than the Best Picture winner Slumdog Millionaire that is for damn sure. Mickey Rourke should have also won best actor, not Sean Penn.


----------



## Cleary

Adam. It was cute.


----------



## nubly

alvin and the chipmunks the squeakel. pretty stupid but i was expecting that.


----------



## Sabriella

Where the Wild Things Are. I liked it; beautiful cinematography.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar

This movie ****ing rocks on Imax! :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## AliBaba

nubly said:


> alvin and the chipmunks the squeakel. pretty stupid but i was expecting that.


i have my sister's kids(9,7,5 years old) until tomorrow and had to suffer thru this dreck today. i looked over at the 7 year old and she appeared to be falling asleep. so it was bad even by her standards. we watched aliens in the attic before they went to bed and it seemed like freakin' citizen kane in comparison! perhaps it would have been better had i seen the original.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Role Models.
28 Weeks later.
I am Legend.
The Prestige.


----------



## duskyy

Cleary said:


> Adam. It was cute.


'

I watched this last, too. It's about a guy with Asperger's. Pretty good movie...


----------



## mrbojangles

thepretender said:


> '
> 
> I watched this last, too. It's about a guy with Asperger's. Pretty good movie...


that movie looks pretty cool, are there any places where i can watch it online?


----------



## Mc Borg

Clerks


----------



## mrbojangles

Cosmin said:


> Matrix Reloaded
> 
> Well, I'm still watching it, sort of... Started Saturday, saw some on Sunday, again on Monday, will watch more on Tuesday, but I'm not sure I'll be done. And then there's the other one... :roll


dont bother watching matrix revolutions, that movie was terrible.


----------



## Cosmin

mrbojangles said:


> dont bother watching matrix revolutions, that movie was terrible.


Well, I did manage to see it already. The first time I saw it, back when it was released, I did find it a bit dissapointing, but now I don't remember why because I saw it at least twice in the past few years and I really liked it.


----------



## Emptyheart

Tuckever lasting


----------



## thewall

A documentary called _Every F---ing Day of My Life_. Really heartwrenching.


----------



## lissa530

Saw Gran Torino tonight it was ok.


----------



## kikyoumiko

In theaters - It's Complicated. 
At home - Clueless

I need to stop watching chick flicks this week.


----------



## lissa530

HTF said:


> A christmas story 24 hr marathon


love it watch it every christmas!


----------



## leonardess

My mother forced me to watch Twilight. not once, but twice.

Favourite line: "it's over"


----------



## Meli24R

A Perfect Getaway- I thought this was going to suck, but I actually liked it. It was exciting towards the end and had a nice twist. And man I wish I lived in Hawaii..such beautiful scenery.


----------



## Genelle

Coyote Ugly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Knowing - There are plenty of holes in the script of a film like this but it's not made for realism it's made to entertain & I was entertained decently enough, Rose Bryne has some scenes where her acting is superb though shortlived


----------



## Prufrocking

Up in the Air. I liked it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ He was great in the 80s and 90s. Raising Arizona and Wild at Heart are probably among the best performances of his career (I haven't seen Leaving Las Vegas). He hasn't made a good film since Adaptation in 2002. I don't think he really cares anymore.


----------



## scarpia

Up in the Air. Kind of grim for a holiday movie. Seeing people getting laid off isn't exacty entertaining. Especially for a guy who just got laid off himself.


----------



## AussiePea

Avatar. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## mind_games

Ospi said:


> Avatar. Nothing more needs to be said.


Actually Ospi, you need to say whether you subscribe to the school of thought that say gazillions spent on special effects makes not a good movie or whetrher you're in the camp that says, 'whoa the special effects where amazing. A movie is about taking you into a another world and this movie did that and and .. yeah."

----

The Big Lebowski (for the first time)
And in a few mins I'll be able to add Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Prakas

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## secretlyshecries

The Lovely Bones. Loved it as much as the book.


----------



## Kwinnky

Yesterday, I watched Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind for the first time. Great movie. Very relatable for guys with SA.


----------



## Annie K

Let the Right One In


----------



## CeilingStarer

At cinema:
Nowhere Boy - John Lennon's teen years film.

Home:
Tetsuo: Iron Man - all kinds of f***ed up.


----------



## Keith

Die Monster Die!


----------



## lonelygirl88

Nine- and it was dreadful. huge disappointment.


----------



## TheSilent

When Harry met Sally. - 9/10 _I liked it, a lot. The best chick flick I have ever seen._


----------



## Shy Lady

The Princess and the Frog.


----------



## seastar

CeilingStarer said:


> Home:
> Tetsuo: Iron Man - all kinds of f***ed up.


I watched this movie at a sleepover late one night when I was 14. It has stayed with me ever since and still haunts my dreams.


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

lonelygirl88 said:


> Nine- and it was dreadful. huge disappointment.


Would you mine elaborating. I mean, it's a remake of 8 1/2, so it's got big shoes to fill. And the commercials make it look like a mess. Was it okay, but a big disappointment? Or was it just a huge trainwreck?


----------



## papaSmurf

What's Your Raashee? - Most unintentionally hilarious movie I've seen in quite some time.

"No protein supplements, no steroids! I am a man!" Classic.


----------



## Meli24R

Jennifer's Body- terrible movie


----------



## lonelygirl88

Pen_is_mightier said:


> Would you mine elaborating. I mean, it's a remake of 8 1/2, so it's got big shoes to fill. And the commercials make it look like a mess. Was it okay, but a big disappointment? Or was it just a huge trainwreck?


i never saw the previews for it. i just did not like it...not my style. personal preference i guess. i did not know it was a remake, i just knew it was on broadway (at least i think it was).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Deja Vu - It was better the first time I seen it when I was caught up in hype but I was still entertained



EagerMinnow84 said:


> ^ He was great in the 80s and 90s. Raising Arizona and Wild at Heart are probably among the best performances of his career (I haven't seen Leaving Las Vegas). He hasn't made a good film since Adaptation in 2002. I don't think he really cares anymore.


Raising Arizona is so damn funny, great film. I've seen half of Leaving Las Vegas & would like to finish it as I enjoyed what I did see. As for his films I like Lord Of War which is from 05, perhaps give that a chance


----------



## Cleary

Up In The Air.

Even though it made me feel like **** for being an isolated person who doesn't like to have any emotional attachment for people... I enjoyed it.


----------



## HTF

Just watched Talladega Nights on tv.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

First movie of 2010! It is probably Patricia Arquette's best performance, not that I saw her in many films though. Her acting in Medium does not reflect the acting she is capable of exhibiting. I miss Christian Slater... he was so great in the 80s/ early 90s.


----------



## Meli24R

Moon- It was slow-moving, but I liked the premise and the acting was very good.


----------



## tutliputli

Evil Dead II on New Year's Eve. First time I'd seen it in years. Brilliant!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Leaving Las Vegas - This film has a great jazzy score & I love the idea that even the most twisted characters can enjoy some form of love


----------



## duskyy

Armored. Sucked.


----------



## Kwinnky

thepretender said:


> Armored. Sucked.


I'm a member of another forum where the guy who wrote Armored posts. There was a whole other layer to that movie that got taken out by the powers that be.


----------



## jook

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Pen_is_mightier said:


> Would you mine elaborating. I mean, it's a remake of 8 1/2, so it's got big shoes to fill. And the commercials make it look like a mess. Was it okay, but a big disappointment? Or was it just a huge trainwreck?


I would like to see Nine on dvd. I was looking forward to this for months and really disappointed in the awful reviews it has been getting. I did listen to the songs, and sadly, the one with Fergie is the best. The Kate Hudson song is horrendous. It has Daniel Day Lewis though... it can't be _that_ bad... right?


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## paradox002

Avatar...


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## epril

tv-Saturday Night Fever 
movie-Avatar, not in 3D.


----------



## SilentWitness

District 9

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Year one
The Fountain
The Holiday
Inside Man


----------



## erasercrumbs

The original Wicker Man, with Christopher Lee.

Better than the Nicholas Cage remake by far, but I'm a little unnerved by any horror flick that conveys plot points via folk music and, well, jigging.


----------



## duskyy

Up In The Air. Depressing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Inglourious Basterds - There are so many levels of brilliance in this film, cinematic, directorial, screenplay, the hype was lived up to in every way I feel


----------



## Cleary

The Boy In The Striped Pajamas


----------



## bfree15

I Could Never Be Your Women


----------



## muse87

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/418HXK6ZKJL._SL500_AA240_.jpg


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The acting was amazing. Christoph Waltz and Melanie Laurent need Oscar nominations.

There was a weird cameo which was kind of distracting in that particular scene.


----------



## AussiePea

Dead Snow

Silly, but fun.


----------



## antonina

I just saw Avatar and I highly recommend it. The message of the movie is very timely and the graphics were amazing.


----------



## duskyy

The Road. I loved it, but I'm getting tired of seeing Viggo Mortensen naked.
*
*

*
*


----------



## moxosis

watched two movies last night. One Hour Photo with Robin Williams and No Country For Old Men  were Javier Bardem is great.








Now I got a question, why is it always on the cover that some of the names of the actors never match the person? If there are 2 persons or more, the names will always somehow mis-match.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

City Of Men - I enjoyed it but I do feel the first film, City Of God, was better, I recommend both


----------



## duskyy

moxosis said:


> No Country For Old Men


The guy that wrote The Road also wrote that, I loved both.


----------



## Paper Samurai

The Damned United  The best non-linear sports movie ever made imo, Michael Sheen is as amazing as ever, filling the role of another historical figure with surprising ease. The movie is really quite poignant in places, brilliantly acted and surprisingly accessible. Even non-football (soccer) fans I've talked to like it, heck even non-sports fans 

Heres the international trailer for your enjoyment


----------



## Your Crazy

'Avatar' in 3D. AWESOME!


----------



## Roberto

A serious man. that was curious. i didn't really understand it, but okay. _ when the truth is found to be lies, and all of the joy within you dies o/`_ does it just perpetuate the stereotype that jews live lives of misfortune and woe? haha. or does it portray an ethnic mentality that i, not being jewish, would pick up on? I am content in being clueless but still take pleasure in trying to figure it out.


----------



## AliBaba

Roberto said:


> A serious man. that was curious. i didn't really understand it, but okay. _when the truth is found to be lies, and all of the joy within you dies o/`_ does it just perpetuate the stereotype that jews live lives of misfortune and woe? haha. or does it portray an ethnic mentality that i, not being jewish, would pick up on? I am content in being clueless but still take pleasure in trying to figure it out.


I've heard it's some type of spin on the Book Of Job. I haven't really thought about it too much. I do know the bar mitzvah scene is hi-larious :lol Also the "Story of the Goy's Tooth" backed by Jimi Hendrix's Machine Gun(instrumental) is a great scene. Actually, the whole movie is pretty great now that I think about it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This Is England
Pitch Black
Chronicles of Riddick: Dark Fury


----------



## Roberto

AliBaba said:


> I've heard it's some type of spin on the Book Of Job.


Oh!!! wow... oh sh

_when the truth is found ... o/`_


----------



## Lumiere




----------



## whiterabbit

_The Split_ (1968)



Roberto said:


> A serious man. that was curious. i didn't really understand it, but okay. _ when the truth is found to be lies, and all of the joy within you dies o/`_


Man, I had that song stuck in my head for days after watching that film, and now you've brought it back. Good song though. And I enjoyed the film.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Bad Boy Bubby.

It's a great Aussie film about a 35 y.o. guy who has been shut inside an apartment/abused his whole life by his Mother. He breaks out and tastes life.

Pretty disturbing but funny... perhaps good if you like Takashi Miike etc.


----------



## lyricalillusions

"2012" for the second time. The visuals come across much better at a theatre than they do at home, but it's still a great movie, even on a much smaller screen.


----------



## kakashisensei

Avatar
Changeling


----------



## bowlingpins

District 9. The main character didn't have to use the f word nearly every single time he spoke, that was distracting. Otherwise, I thought it was a good film.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone*

For about the 800th time...


----------



## Meli24R

Fight Club


----------



## AussiePea

kakashisensei said:


> Avatar
> Changeling


Changeling is fantastic imo.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I Was a Teenage Werewolf. 

Truly awful B movie from the Cold War era, with bad acting, an exploitative script, and toe-curlingly bad music. But I kind of liked it anyway. And it has Michael Landon in it!


----------



## rcapo89

Avatar. The most overrated movie ever. :roll


----------



## No Limit

Over the weekend I saw God Father II and III and The Good Fellas. I saw Good Fellas on tv though so it was edited. I want my 3 hours back from watching part III since I thought it didn't fit well into the first 2 movie.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Keith

Play misty for me... good Eastwood flick


----------



## erasercrumbs

No Limit said:


> Over the weekend I saw God Father II and III and The Good Fellas. I saw Good Fellas on tv though so it was edited. I want my 3 hours back from watching part III since I thought it didn't fit well into the first 2 movie.


There were a lot of things to like about Godfather III, but I really wish Joe Mantegna's role would have been more expansive. His character symbolized the Corleone Family returning to the style of crime perpetrated by the thuggish Don Fanucci in Godfather II. The story would would have had more flair, I think, if Joey Zasa had somehow managed to wrest control of the family instead of having it be handed over to Vincent.


----------



## Piano

Pirates of the Caribbean. I think it was the 2nd movie. :con​


----------



## whiterabbit

_The Big Doll House_


----------



## Were

Diamonds Are Forever. I don't know why i keep watching bond movies , they all suck (including goldfinger and casino royale)


----------



## Moody99

Precious very powerful movie a must see movie it's very sad and deep.


----------



## Mc Borg

Food, Inc.


----------



## MindOverMood

Home Alone 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## ruxul

Wristcutters - wasnt sure what to expect but it was actually pretty good


----------



## zookeeper

Harold & Maude


----------



## whiterabbit

_The Long Good Friday_


----------



## Toad Licker

9

It wasn't as good as I'd have expected for being a Tim Burton movie.


----------



## whiterabbit

_Fata Morgana_


----------



## PsyKat

Dead Snow! (Død snø) Awesome movie


----------



## PsyKat

Toad Licker said:


> 9
> 
> It wasn't as good as I'd have expected for being a Tim Burton movie.


If I remember correctly all he did was produce it. They like to slap his name all over things so people will assume he made it and watch it :roll


----------



## Averagejoe

Se7en


----------



## Lumiere

_Sweet Smell of Success._


----------



## EagerMinnow84

PsyKat said:


> If I remember correctly all he did was produce it. They like to slap his name all over things so people will assume he made it and watch it :roll


Correct. Shane Acker directed this from his short Academy Award nominated film. Tim Burton just produced it, much like The Nightmare Before Christmas and Coraline, which were both directed by Henry Selick.


----------



## whiterabbit

_Chinatown_


----------



## bennyp714

The Hangover


----------



## mind_games

in a few mins The Messenger


----------



## Lumiere

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## tutliputli

Alvin and the Chipmunks 2: The Squeakquel.


----------



## quietgal

Land of the Lost. :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Powder Blue - This film is a complete mixed bag. There are some good scenes with good acting but at the end of it all I thought to myself "what did I just watch?" I think this is one of those ideas that got lost in itself halfway through the writing process


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blade Trilogy.
Eden Lake


----------



## EagerMinnow84

whiterabbit said:


> _Chinatown_


I love love love love this film.


----------



## LostPancake

planet of the vampires, from 1965. it inspired alien! they have these really cool leather uniforms. free on youtube, in 10 parts. it's good that way because i have trouble sitting through a whole movie at once anyway.


----------



## Lumiere

LostPancake said:


> planet of the vampires, from 1965. it inspired alien! they have these really cool leather uniforms. free on youtube, in 10 parts. it's good that way because i have trouble sitting through a whole movie at once anyway.


Excellent! Thank you.


----------



## leonardess

this weird little independent film called Paper Heart. At first I thought it was a legit documentary about love. It was presented as a documentary about love, and this girl who said she did not believe in it was going to travel around to various places to talk to different people and hear their stories to try and define it. I was incredibly disappointed when it soon became obvious that it was a scripted, acted, not-very-well-done film. 

The highlight - some scenes shot in Paris.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Blow- Johnny Depp is f'ing hot in it


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Martin Scorsese's _Shine A Light_

The Rolling Stones still kick so much ***.


----------



## GnR

JayDontCareEh said:


> Martin Scorsese's _Shine A Light_
> 
> The Rolling Stones still kick so much ***.


 Agreed.


----------



## PsyKat

Watchmen


----------



## Meli24R

Avatar in 3D, I thought the story was pretty good and I was blown away by the effects. I'd like to go see it again at the Imax.


----------



## citizen_erased

Sherlock Holmes - brilliant movie!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I hadn't seen Team America in ages so I watched it again last night, I ****in love that film. America **** YEAH!


----------



## trevor35th

Avatar 3d


----------



## Bakemono

The Lovely Bones


----------



## leonardess

The Incredibles. It's just as funny and fun now as it was then. 

Best line: could you just keep it clean, just for a little while?


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Man on Wire

Pretty great.


----------



## zookeeper

Who watches _The Watchmen_?

I do.

Meh.


----------



## Lateralus

City of God. It was really good.


----------



## Mc Borg

The World According to Monsanto.


----------



## steelmyhead

Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## bezoomny

_Finding Forrester_

Not nearly as bad as I had expected.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Big Trouble in Little China. Luvvit!


----------



## Amocholes

Big Eden
One of the main characters has SA


----------



## MindOverMood

A Perfect Getaway​


----------



## whiterabbit

_My Own Private Idaho_


----------



## KyleThomas

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## Lateralus

MindOverMood said:


> A Perfect Getaway​


I watched that a couple weeks ago. I thought it was ok.


----------



## Lateralus

KyleThomas said:


> The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


It seemed very slow to develop but I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: The Book of Love


----------



## Sierra83

Avatar, or at least part of it. Can't afford to go to the movies right now so we torrented it. Not sure what all the hype was about. We stopped watching it after about 45 minutes or so.


----------



## lazy

The Hurt Locker


----------



## Sabriella

Sierra83 said:


> Avatar, or at least part of it. Can't afford to go to the movies right now so we torrented it. Not sure what all the hype was about. We stopped watching it after about 45 minutes or so.


Yeah, it's a pretty average (note: been done heaps) story and the dialogue is absolutely terrible, but honestly, seeing it in 3D on a big screen = 

I watched Up yesterday (saw it at the movies when it first came out), and, meh. I found it really boring this time around.


----------



## Rixy

It Might Get Loud. Good documentary about the guitar


----------



## whiterabbit

_Pelle The Conqueror_


----------



## Lumiere

Great film, but a little depressing.


----------



## MindOverMood

We watched two movies tonight, the first was The Proposal and the other was The Hangover.


----------



## zookeeper

MindOverMood said:


> We watched two movies tonight, the first was The Proposal and the other was The Hangover.


I like the story implied by that succession of titles; they should be sequels.


----------



## whiterabbit

_This Boy's Life
The Stepfather (1987)_

I sure am glad I never had a step-father. They're thoroughly unpleasant.


----------



## Averagejoe

Chinatown


----------



## Ambivert

Paranormal Activity, funny movie


----------



## shadowmask

Batman '89. Still one of my favorite films ever.


----------



## whiterabbit

_Last Tango in Paris_


----------



## MindOverMood

counterfeit self said:


> Paranormal Activity, funny movie


lol, I was so disappointed.


----------



## whiteWhale

Lumiere said:


> Great film, but a little depressing.


Love that film. The long cuts in some scenes are amazing!

Watched True Romance.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Ayven

Home Alone (Haha, another John Candy movie in a row!) :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rendition - The point the film wants to make is fair but as far as films on the middle east conflict & similar topics go there are better ones

Something The Lord Made - This film examines the the 2 main men behind the changes in medicine that allowed for cardiac surgery to initially take place & then become common place. It's good for that reason and because it examines the racial issues at the time as well


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kill Bill vol 1
Highlander


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Oh my goodness it was rather scary. Something about black and white suspense films... wow. Amazing.


----------



## nightrain

I loved it  Sam Rockwell is such a great actor!


----------



## HTF

Watched The Hurt Locker last night.


----------



## Emptyheart

Sherlock Holmes..loved it!


----------



## Thomas Paine

Lumiere said:


> Great film, but a little depressing.


I love that movie. It's 2027, the government mails out suicide kits, but smoking pot is still illegal.


----------



## HTF

Emptyheart said:


> Sherlock Holmes..loved it!


i was wondering if that movie was gonna be any good. Guess ill have to check it out now


----------



## Squid24

_The Fog of War_. I'm in a documentary mood and it's a great one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kill Bill Vol 2
Highlander 3


----------



## Genelle

The Blind Side


----------



## zookeeper

Squid24 said:


> _The Fog of War_. I'm in a documentary mood and it's a great one.


That wacky McNamara!!


----------



## Emptyheart

Genelle said:


> The Blind Side


I watched it yesterday, I loved sandra bullock in it


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## KyleThomas

The Prestige


----------



## Lumiere

Thomas Paine said:


> I love that movie. It's 2027, the government mails out suicide kits, but smoking pot is still illegal.


:lol

Today:


----------



## MindOverMood

Friday the 13th(2009)


----------



## Lateralus

MindOverMood said:


> Friday the 13th(2009)


Was that any good?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Taking Lives - It's filmed mostly in Montreal so there's a bit of French Canadian flair, there's a hot sex scene with Angelina Jolie, & the final scene is acted very well. It's nothing special but I was entertained


----------



## kikyoumiko

Chocolat


----------



## papaSmurf

zookeeper said:


> That wacky McNamara!!


That was both terrible and hilarious at the exact same time. Hilarible, if you will.


----------



## person987

Twilight (I know I'm not cool, lol, but I can't help liking it) and The Reader. It was so depressing...I almost cried. Almost.


----------



## whiterabbit

_Carne_


----------



## nightrain

I really liked it. Patton Oswalt is a surprisingly great dramatic actor


----------



## erasercrumbs

An interesting Japanese film called _Onibaba_.


----------



## MindOverMood

Lateralus said:


> Was that any good?


It wasn't too bad, it would be maybe a 6/10. I'd recommend it to anyone who's been a fan of Jason movies.


----------



## Lumiere

John Carpenter's The Thing. For like the 100th time.


----------



## muse87




----------



## Lateralus

Lumiere said:


> John Carpenter's The Thing. For like the 100th time.


Totally worth watching 100x though, I love that movie.


----------



## shadowmask

muse87 said:


>


A great and very disturbing film. The piano wire scene is one of the few movie moments to make me physically cringe.

I watched American Beauty, yet again last night.


----------



## nightrain

shadowmask said:


> A great and very disturbing film. The piano wire scene is one of the few movie moments to make me physically cringe.
> 
> I watched American Beauty, yet again last night.


Kiri kiri kiri kiri kiri kiri! :afr


----------



## nightrain

Awesome movie! It was like The Goonies, but with monsters


----------



## mooncake

This week, (instead of revising for exams :eyes), I've watched Zack and Miri Make a Porno, Fish Tank, The Princess and the Frog, Apocalypse Now, Where the Wild Things Are, and Precious.


----------



## HTF

shadowmask said:


> A great and very disturbing film. The piano wire scene is one of the few movie moments to make me physically cringe.
> 
> I watched American Beauty, yet again last night.


awesome i was wondering if that movie was any good. guess ill have to check it out now.


----------



## BLK13

Public Enemies


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ What did you think of Public Enemies? I thought it was absolutely positively terrible.



Lumiere said:


> John Carpenter's The Thing. For like the 100th time.


Yay! That movie really scared me! I read that they want to make a remake of it. :roll


----------



## muse87

nightrain said:


> Awesome movie! It was like The Goonies, but with monsters


I remember that movie


----------



## whiterabbit

_A Fistful of Dynamite_


----------



## BLK13

Fell asleep halfway through it....


----------



## muse87




----------



## GrimedMechanic86

re-watched "who framed roger rabbit".


----------



## mind_games

Invictus.


----------



## laura024

The Proposal


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ was it good? i wanted to see that.


----------



## Meli24R

The Invention of Lying, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## papaSmurf

Lumiere said:


> John Carpenter's The Thing. For like the 100th time.


Such a great, great film. Were it not for The Evil Dead (.....and Invasion of the Body Snatchers.... and The Blob) this would probably be my most favoritest horror movie of all.



nightrain said:


> Kiri kiri kiri kiri kiri kiri! :afr


AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! That whole scene has been permanently acid-etched to the inside of my skull. That movie is such a tease, but the ending never fails to disturb.



mooncake said:


> This week, (instead of revising for exams :eyes), I've watched Zack and Miri Make a Porno, Fish Tank, The Princess and the Frog, Apocalypse Now, Where the Wild Things Are, and Precious.


How was Fish Tank? I've been hearing good things. The lead actress was previously just a random teenager who got scouted when she was arguing with her boyfriend at a metro station! How 'bout The Princess and the Frog?
--------------------------------------
I went to see Broken Embraces yesterday. It was great! It felt like a product of an era long past, but smarter. The cinematography was incredible as well. Go see it!


----------



## low

7 pounds, didn't really fancy it but had been through my other films. Put it on and it turned out to be really good.

Last one before that was the new Indiana Jones movie, turned it off after about 20 minutes - I've never done that before. I would normally wait for a film to pick up and get better. I love the other Indiana Jones films...so this says alot. It really is a pile of crap.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## NemoNevermore

Zombieland. Saw it twice in two days. :roll Before that, District Nine.


----------



## MindOverMood

*Fast & Furious (2009)*

Wasn't that bad, and it was great to see the original cast members.


----------



## Emptyheart

Titanic
Hate the fact that it reminds me I have no lover lol


----------



## nightrain

Emptyheart said:


> Titanic
> Hate the fact that it reminds me I have no lover lol


Almost every movie reminds me of that 

I just watched this... and even it reminded me of that.









Great movie btw :teeth


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


> Almost every movie reminds me of that
> 
> I just watched this... and even it reminded me of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great movie btw :teeth


Is it really? I have been curious about that one. I also like that fact that it isn't Pixar. :b


----------



## Emptyheart

nightrain said:


> Almost every movie reminds me of that
> 
> I just watched this... and even it reminded me of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great movie btw :teeth


Loved that movie!!


----------



## Witchcraft

Eyes wide shut


----------



## leonardess

Dr. Zhivago

Rating: 10+

I love the tragic angst. I appreciate it more now that i've lived closer to Europe. It means a bit more than when I first saw it. I also read the book, both are equally good in their own way.


----------



## munequita

Sense and Sensibility. I love the classics.


----------



## Ambivert

NemoNevermore said:


> Zombieland. Saw it twice in two days. :roll Before that, District Nine.


District Nine! Saw it too, what did you think of it? Those ugly alien bugs, gratuitous gore, alien ghetto slums. Really de-romanticized the sc-fi genre like "Aliens" did eh? haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Station Agent - I think it's a great film, I'm glad I watched it


----------



## zookeeper

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Station Agent - I think it's a great film, I'm glad I watched it


:yes


----------



## thewall

_24 Hour Party People_ for the millionth time. I love that film.


----------



## nightrain

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Is it really? I have been curious about that one. I also like that fact that it isn't Pixar. :b


I skipped it to see Up instead last year... I regret that decision after seeing this


----------



## KyleThomas

Zodiac


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Grey Gardens*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Final Destination
Friday the 13th
Valkyrie
Yes Man


----------



## CuartaVez

Rounders


----------



## Keith

The Caine Mutiny - Humphrey Bogart does an incredible job in this movie


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

thewall said:


> _24 Hour Party People_ for the millionth time. I love that film.


really great movie, especially if you love joy division like i do.


----------



## leonardess

Keith said:


> The Caine Mutiny - Humphrey Bogart does an incredible job in this movie


It really is the performance of a lifetime. I think it's his best.


----------



## Miss Meggie

CuartaVez said:


> Rounders


Ah, I absolutely love Edward Norton. :mushy

I actually just finished watching *Primal Fear* with him.


----------



## nightrain

Miss Meggie said:


> Ah, I absolutely love Edward Norton. :mushy
> 
> I actually just finished watching *Primal Fear* with him.


Edward Norton is an amazing actor :yes


----------



## shadowmask

Fargo. I love the Coen brothers.


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Fargo. I love the Coen brothers.


A great movie, but that doesn't change the fact that it creeps the everliving heck out of me.


----------



## thewall




----------



## whiterabbit

_The Road_


----------



## erasercrumbs

A French documentary about insects called _Microcosmos_.

I now know precisely the sound an ant makes when it drinks.


----------



## nightrain

Ichi the Killer :shock


----------



## Meli24R

Stir of Echoes


----------



## whiterabbit

_Die Zärtlichkeit der Wölfe_


----------



## BLK13

The assasination of Jesse James - Brad Pitt


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## saramg83

Let the Right One In


----------



## Dempsey

BLK13 said:


> The assasination of Jesse James - Brad Pitt


I have that. Should I watch it?


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## TurningPoint

Last one in theatres was Sherlock Holmes. That was a lovely movie.

Last one on TV was The Usual Suspects.


----------



## mind_games

Thunderbolt and Lightfoot. Thunderbolt=Clint Eastwood, Lightfoot= a young Jeff Bridges (Big Lebowski)


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Spirited Away _- I absolutely _loved _it.


----------



## HTF

District 9 - great movie!


----------



## Averagejoe

Toad Licker said:


> For a Few Dollars More


Kick *** film!


----------



## jook

A Long Song for Bobby Long with John Travolta


----------



## userabuser

the wrestler - 8/10
the road - 7/10
spun - 1/10 1 out of ten simply because the characters didnt overdose and die at the end. if that would of happen then i would of given this piece of crap a 1.5 instead.


----------



## magdalena23

This Is It(Michael Jackson):boogie


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Watching Top Gun right now. 

"Youre still dangerous. You can be my wingman anytime."

"Bull****. You can be mine."



awwwwww... male bonding


----------



## GnR

^^ lol i was really depressed and then i read that haha ****in iceman


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

GnR said:


> ^^ lol i was really depressed and then i read that haha ****in iceman


Such a great cheesy movie.

I am a bit depressed too. Just start singing Danger Zone and you may feel better.


----------



## GnR

lol i youtubed it already


----------



## Meli24R

500 Days of Summer, good movie


----------



## Lumiere

_In the Mouth Of Madness_ and _Village of the Damned_.


----------



## SADuser

The Soloist. God knows why, but it was actually quite good. The soloist reminded me of my dad, who has a mental illness aswell. Depressing, but it hit home and opened my eyes a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Uptown Saturday Night - It stars Bill Cosby, Sidney Poitier, & Harry Belafonte in a 1974 romp to recover a stolen lottery ticket, I had me some good laughs



SADuser said:


> The Soloist. God knows why, but it was actually quite good. The soloist reminded me of my dad, who has a mental illness aswell. Depressing, but it hit home and opened my eyes a bit.


I enjoyed the soloist, when I watched it was sort of a on a whim but it's a moving story


----------



## Wirt

the hurt locker

I hyped it up a little too much in my head since everyone had great things to say about the movie. But it was still alright. Not a 'top list' war movie to me though


----------



## Your Crazy

magdalena23 said:


> This Is It(Michael Jackson):boogie


I just saw it today. It was touching and at the same time depressing. Depressing at the fact that Michael is acutally dead, and all of the hard work that they put into that show which was going to be amazing.


----------



## AussiePea

"Mum & Dad"

My god it was full on.......but kinda enjoyed it...

WHAT HAVE I BECOME!!!!


----------



## tutliputli

'Love Her Madly'. It was SHOCKING.


----------



## person987

Eagle vs. Shark. I cringed so hard the whole time. I'd recommend it if you can tolerate other people's embarrassment well.


----------



## jook

The Keeper with Steven Segal


----------



## mind_games

That new Sherlock Holmes movie.


----------



## Keith

North by Northwest 

Classic Hitchcock! Cary Grant stars great movie!


----------



## magdalena23

Your Crazy said:


> I just saw it today. It was touching and at the same time depressing. Depressing at the fact that Michael is acutally dead, and all of the hard work that they put into that show which was going to be amazing.


I know, so sad...


----------



## Emptyheart

Forest Gump

Loved it!!


----------



## BLK13

Traitor


----------



## Toad Licker

Species


----------



## thewall

_Shallow Hal_


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside

Sleepers


----------



## erasercrumbs

Garbage Pail Kids. 

I felt primal shame when the characters broke out in song.


----------



## huh

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Memoirs of a Geisha
Aliens


----------



## saramg83

Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## Emptyheart

Logan X said:


> Memoirs of a Geisha
> Aliens


Memoirs of a geisha, I watched that I think 3 years ago..one of my faves.


----------



## Stevep27

erasercrumbs said:


> Garbage Pail Kids.
> 
> I felt primal shame when the characters broke out in song.


HAHAHAHAA I remember that terrible movie


----------



## lyricalillusions

Masterpiece Theatre's newest adaptation of the book "Emma"


----------



## whiterabbit

_The Seventh Continent_


----------



## whiterabbit

listenjusting said:


> Der junge Törleß


Is that any good? The book is next on my reading list.


----------



## anonymid

_Krapp's Last Tape_

Film version of the Samuel Beckett play, starring William Hurt and directed by Atom Egoyan.


----------



## Keith

lyricalillusions said:


> Masterpiece Theatre's newest adaptation of the book "Emma"


I'm watching this too! Ive seen another version of Emma before. I cant wait to see episode 2 its on tonight. I have a soft spot for Jane Austen and yes I am strait :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Crime - I love the look of this film it captures the greyness of fall in big city beautifully. The scenes & acting are also fairly interesting in many parts given the story, the approach here is refreshing


----------



## Bakemono

Gattaca - I like the moral that genetics aren't the deciding factor in how much a person is allowed to achieve in their life.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

30 days of night.
Alien 3
Alien: Resurrection
RocknRolla


----------



## broseph

huh said:


> The Usual Suspects


Great movie.

I just rewatched Pulp Fiction. Before that I watched Snatch which was alright but nothing too exciting.


----------



## quiet0lady

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Keith

The eagle has landed


----------



## RealitySandwiches

Jules and Jim


----------



## GojiraMadness

Law Abiding Citizen - Pretty good
2012 - horrible, great effects though


----------



## nemesis1

The Road - very grim, but very good. 8.5/10


----------



## Meli24R

Rendition


----------



## leonardess

Little Miss Sunshine.

10 out of 10. 

Best quote: "She's kicking ***, that's what she's doing!!"

this movie really does kick ***, just like everyone kept saying. I wish my family had been like that when I was 15.


----------



## fern

RealitySandwiches said:


> Jules and Jim


I just watched this last week.


----------



## RealitySandwiches

fern said:


> I just watched this last week.


Yeah? What did you think of it?

I had mixed feelings about it. I really love Truffaut and I love his style, but I found myself really frustrated with the characters. I'll have to give it another viewing some time down the road and see if I feel any different about it.


----------



## miminka

_*A Night at the Opera*_ with my current obsession, the Marx Brothers.


----------



## leonardess

^ that is one of my all time favorites!! You ought to try animal crackers. it's seldom shown on television, but it is one of their funniest. Or was it animal soup? well, one of the two. YOu'll love it.

_Duck_ soup. Duck soup.


----------



## Lasair

Mocking Bird Dont Sing - was so sad!


----------



## miminka

_*Gummo*_



Why can't I get enough of this movie?


----------



## Thomas Paine

AudreyHepburn said:


> _*Gummo*_
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I get enough of this movie?


Oh cool. From the creator of KIDS (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113540/). I remember KIDS came out when I was like 15. Everyone was shocked and thought we were the devil's spawn. And they were probably right lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Shallow Hal


----------



## nemesis1

GI Joe: Rise Of The Cobra - 3/10 pretty dreadful....


----------



## erasercrumbs

_Boudu Saved From Drowning._


----------



## nemesis1

Infestation. 6/10 not bad.


----------



## heyJude

The Pregnancy Pact


----------



## Half_A_Person

The Hurt Locker


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Punisher: Warzone


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Excellent.


----------



## saythatsanicebike

Avatar


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope
Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside

Arlington Road (great movie, thanks for the recommendation SAS!)


----------



## whiterabbit

_Land of Look Behind_


----------



## thewall

_Up in the Air_. I don't see what all the hype's about.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Youth in Revolt


----------



## nubly

tooth fairy


----------



## papaSmurf

How to Steal a Million, with Audrey Hepburn and Peter O'Toole. It was longer than it strictly needed to be, and some aspects of Hepburn's character were rather frustrating, but it was definitely a fun experience overall. Strikingly photographed, as well!


----------



## AussiePea

"My sisters keeper"

Sad story


----------



## Lateralus

Zombieland - hilarious, and kinda makes me wish a zombie apocalypse happens because they have so much fun in that movie!


----------



## papaSmurf

nightrain said:


> Charlie Kaufman is a genius.


Truer words have probably been spoken, but only rarely. One of my all time favorite films!


----------



## Thomas Paine

American History X :rain

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120586/


----------



## MrNoah

Doubt - This was a pretty good movie. There were some great actors in it, but Viola Davis stole the show in her 5 minutes on screen. That's really saying something for a movie that also had Meryl Streep and Philip Seymour Hoffman.


----------



## SADuser

AntiChrist. Self-mutilation, mutilation, mysogyny, nudity, graphic sex... a really interesting movie.


----------



## Mc Borg

Being Johnny Malk is awesome.

Inglourious Basterds. Better than thought it would be.


----------



## Hathor

Crows Zero. I liked it.


----------



## gg87

500 Days of Summer.


----------



## papaSmurf

Still Walking.

Beautiful doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## slkjao

You have good taste in movies papa.


----------



## Thomas Paine

The Time Traveler's Wife :blush

I don't like chick flicks. :um


----------



## papaSmurf

nightrain said:


>


.....wow. That looks amazing. I'm going to have to pick that up on Netflix immediately.

Also, thanks slk! You don't list any movies on your profile, but I figure that if you enjoyed Still Walking we must be pretty solid film-buddies. Did you ever see "After Life"?


----------



## GojiraMadness

Bronson - Great movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## duskyy

Avatar. Overrated, but still pretty good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sulla Mia Pelle - I missed the first half hour but I really like the look of film & I liked the part of the story that I did get to see. The film is Italian, I think this is only the second Italian films I've seen


----------



## Toad Licker

Surrogates


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kinsey - It's based on the true story of the guy who did the first sexual history study of Americans. Generally I enjoy these types of history based films & I did in enjoy this one


----------



## mind_games

Toad Licker said:


> Surrogates


I think Bruce Willis' character goes through something similar to an anxiety episode when he steps into the real world and has to face all those people walking down the street.
------

The Hunt For Gollum.

edit: Thank You For Smoking


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Inglorious Basterds.

Neatoh!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Departed
Underworld 2: Evolution
Grindhouse: Deathproof
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## matty

I watch hitch 2 nights ago when I couldnt sleep. I can watch that movie anytime. Never get sick of it.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Primal Fear*

Edward Norton's first movie. God, he's a fantastic actor!


----------



## magdalena23

*The Last Dragon*

Who is the Master?!


----------



## Toad Licker

Pandorum


----------



## tavery1

I was in a NASCAR mood so I watch "3:The Dale Earnhardt story" then to keep it going "Ricky Bobby"


----------



## ashley26

Boondock Saints

For the longest time I wanted to see this movie. I really liked it.


----------



## mazer

Terminator II

I had completely forgotten how well that movie was actually done.


----------



## Unlikely hero

dear john


----------



## Your Crazy

"The Happening"

WTF did I just watch?!


----------



## huh

Back to the Future


----------



## Inturmal

The Fabulous Destiny of Amelie Poulain


----------



## Neptunus

Percy Jackson and the Olympians. Terrible... even for a kid's movie.


----------



## hopena

Perfect Stranger (with Halle Berry, and Bruce Willis).


----------



## Cyrus

Funny Games (2007). 

It was ok..nothing special..felt like punching them two guys though for being too calm and polite throughout, really annoyed me .


----------



## ashley26

Your Crazy said:


> "The Happening"
> 
> WTF did I just watch?!


A stupid movie about plants getting revenge on people.

Recently I watched Pineapple Express. Great movie


----------



## fern

The Graduate. It was on the TCM channel a few days ago.


----------



## muse87

i'm about to watch this:


----------



## MindOverMood

Heroes of Shaolin


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^I like your avatar, that reminds me Avatar was good. I watched the first half of Crazy Heart last night I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fifth Element


----------



## Keith

The Train! Awesome B&W movie about the french resistance during WWII trying to save all of France's paintings that the Nazi's stole, from going to Germany on a train.


----------



## firedancer

i am watching "state of play" at the moment. it's....eh, ok.


----------



## creep

The Man Who Would be King - I imagined something different from the title but its more or less the same kind of adventure story the Indiana Jones films came out of. Its got Micheal Caine and Sean Connery as a couple of swindlers under the British Service who break off on their own to a distant land in search of riches. I thought it was pretty good anyway.



Keith said:


> The Train! Awesome B&W movie about the french resistance during WWII trying to save all of France's paintings that the Nazi's stole, from going to Germany on a train.


I hadn't heard of this but it sounds like exactly the kind of movie I would want to watch. Thanks. I'm off to check Netflix.


----------



## fern

Last night I watched Breakfast At Tiffany's for the first time ever. It was really good, I don't know why it's taken me so long to see it.


----------



## Keith

Notorious, the Alfred Hitchcock movie not the one about the rapper.An espionage movie involving Nazis in Rio with some major stars.Overall a good movie, not his best but good.


----------



## Cyrus

Casino. Pretty good, love Joe Pesci too.


----------



## firedancer

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind :yes


----------



## huh

Se7en. It was a while since I last saw it.


----------



## firedancer

match point


----------



## gandalfthegrey

erm the last movie was


midnight meat train


starring vinny jones basically beating people on head with meat bashing thingy


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Heard that is very good..

I watched "sling blade" last night. He may be a complete arsehole, but Thornton acted superbly in this, great flick.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hostage


----------



## firedancer

sunshine


----------



## metallica2147

Donnie Darko


----------



## firedancer

catch and release


----------



## creep

The Conversation - It has Gene Hackman as a surveillance expert, ironically very touchy when it comes personal inquires towards himself, who ends up ethically conflicted about a particular job he's working. Its a great character study with a few twist. Francis Ford Coppola directed it between making the two Godfather films.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Fast Food Nation and Food inc. The first being a really engaging narrative based around the fast food industry and the latter being a documentary on how food nowadays is 'produced'. Both really good I must say. Food inc. in particular is eye opening, and surprisingly open ended - like the best in it's field it allows you to formulate your own opinion. I recommend it to all, even those with little interest in the subject matter, they're that good.


----------



## tutliputli

The Langoliers. It was pretty good but about 1.5 hours too long.


----------



## Your Crazy

"Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief"

Um, yeah...


----------



## MindOverMood

The boy in the striped pajamas


----------



## Miss Meggie

*American History X* is an incredible movie.
Probably my favourite. Or second favourite.


----------



## steelmyhead

Roger Ebert recommended me Tokyo Sonata. It was okay I guess. It's a bit difficult to understand the more nuanced aspects of Japanese culture like timing and humor, but the overall theme was pretty relatable. I'm going to watch Revanche next... some French suspense/thriller type movie.


----------



## Lateralus

It was really good, I'd give it 90%. It's right up there with The Departed for uses of the F word though lol.


----------



## Cyrus

The Stepfather (2009). Not bad, I guess.


----------



## Meli24R

Wolverine


----------



## Keith

Falling Down


----------



## mind_games

The Shooter.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

the hills have eyes



scary stuff


----------



## firedancer

junebug


----------



## tutliputli

I watched 'Me and you and everyone we know' earlier. It was a really lovely little film. I love Miranda July's short stories so I thought I'd give it a go and I wasn't disappointed. It had a beautiful soundtrack which I think I might have to buy. And the film features one of the best lines ever: 'Pooping back and forth forever'.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

9
Pandorum
Xmen
Xmen 2


----------



## SilentWitness

Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man With One Red Shoe


----------



## chrishickie

There is a Forrest Gump marathon on AMC so it is the last one i watched


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Saw VI


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gomorrah - It's an Italian film that follows 5 groups of people all intertwined with organized crime in the ghetto. It's not a gangster/mobster glamour film, it just shows you the brutality of life in an Italian ghetto & leaves it at that. I liked it


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Fight Club* is another one of my top movie choices.
Just absolutely _love_ Edward Norton.


----------



## Lumiere

My favourite film of all time.


----------



## sash

Last movie I watched was Avatar...it was great. I loved it. Next I'm going to watch 2012 again since the last time I watched it the quality was low.


----------



## firedancer

The Empire Strikes Back!


----------



## Annie K

The Lovely Bones


----------



## papaSmurf

steelmyhead said:


> Revance. French movie. Good.


Yeah, I've been hearing good things about this one. Time to add it to the Netflix queue!


----------



## PsyKat




----------



## Dempsey

Oldboy. My second viewing after a few years. Still really good.


----------



## Shannon

Shutter Island


----------



## Georgina 22

Three men and a baby


----------



## Miss Meggie

*The Incredible Hulk*
What can I say. I've been on a bit of an Edward Norton kick.


----------



## superhappyfunchica

Where The Wild Things Are. quite an odd movie, strange ending


----------



## creep

Wall Street. Decent movie. Worth watching for the way it so recklessly flaunts that weird eighties' aesthetic as though completely self-aware of how ridiculous its going to look just a few years later.


----------



## Zelka

Avatar. I love fantasy worlds and it was so pretty.


----------



## firedancer

Whip It


----------



## PsyKat




----------



## odd_one_out

_Adam_. My friend ordered it, and after watching it with me she said I am about 85-90% the same as the main character. I always doubt my diagnosis; she never does.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Rounders*. Yet _another_ Edward Norton movie.

*Whatever*. I'm in love.


----------



## jbjlove

Fame.

(And it was NOT worth the time I spent watching it.)


----------



## steps

Taking Woodstock


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## firedancer

Intermission


----------



## tutliputli

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. I generally enjoyed it, but it was far too long IMO. I wanted to see it when it came out but only got around to watching it last night. It wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## Laith

I went and saw "The crazies" yesterday. 

Wasnt anything special, typical horror film in my opinion.


----------



## Black_Widow

Orphan. One of the best horror thriller films I've ever seen! I'd highly recommend it to any horror movie fan who's not yet checked it out!


----------



## papaSmurf

PsyKat said:


>


Wow, that looks fantastic! I will have to add it to the list for my next camp movie fest.

This weekend I finally got around to seeing "An Education". It turned out to be pretty good! A couple of the themes hewed a little to close to home for me in some ways, but the performances were strong all around and Alfred Molina was likable as ever.

I also watched "11 Minutes" this weekend. It's a neat little indie film about time travel and romance, always fertile ground for fun filmmaking. The dialog was more than a little rough, but it was still fun to guess at how all the elements of the plot would fit together.

I've got "Revanche" to see tonight, but I've also got homeworks. We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## onefinalkiss

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## PsyKat




----------



## Tiffx

Revolutionary Road. What brilliance.


----------



## firedancer

Atonement


----------



## Tweedy

jbjlove said:


> Fame.
> 
> (And it was NOT worth the time I spent watching it.)


Yeah, I hired this on DVD recently and watched only 10 minutes of it.

Shutter Island. Pretty awesome, pleased I'd read the book so I understood all the plot twists!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

An Unfinished Life - I enjoyed it more the first time around but I still think it's a decent story


----------



## PsyKat

and


----------



## Dub16

Taken.


----------



## HTF

The Informant, Surrogates


----------



## flyinginside

I think the last movie I saw (and actually paid attention to) was _Precious._


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Tremors, I must have seen that film 30 times now.


----------



## Lasair

Dub16 said:


> Taken.


Film scared me so much!


----------



## Lasair

Mocking bird don't sing - so sad


----------



## sash

The Princess and the Frog - loved it!


----------



## Paper Samurai

The girl who leapt through time - poignant, cute and uplifting


----------



## Stanley

*Pandorum*
Surprisingly a really decent sci-fi film.


----------



## Keith

Gallipoli


----------



## steelmyhead

Dr. StrangeLove and Star Trek: Generations


----------



## Mc Borg

Herbie Hancock: Possibilities


----------



## starblob

10 000 BC - what an absolute piece of ****.

Crank: high voltage - an absurd hyperbolic version of the first movie. The first one was tolerable.


----------



## scooby

Changeling.


----------



## creep

Citizen Kane - First time I'd seen it. It lives up to its reputation though. But am really annoyed to have had the twist spoiled years before I'd even heard of the movie. Whoever wrote that episode of the Ghostbusters cartoon needs to be physically beaten.


----------



## tutliputli

I saw The Lovely Bones today. I thought it was a pretty good film, but I can't exactly say I enjoyed it. It was very disturbing and I'm still feeling weird from watching it. I think it should be certified as a 15 rather than a 12A.


----------



## AussiePea

I watched "teeth". Not much else to be said really xD

Also watched "The Machinist" which was pretty good however after seeing Fight Club it was kinda obvious what was going on from the start.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Gran Torino.


Clint Eastwood is just too cool. Great film.


----------



## firedancer

District 9


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl

i watched Cirque Du Freak, The Vampire's Assistant.



I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## citizen_erased

Alice In Wonderland 3D - Absolutely loved it, awesome!!


----------



## Chrysalii

American History X

I just watched it for the first time.


----------



## zomgz

citizen_erased said:


> Alice In Wonderland 3D - Absolutely loved it, awesome!!


aw i want to see that but i can't afford it lol xD


----------



## Miss Meggie

Chrysalii said:


> American History X
> 
> I just watched it for the first time.


*Excellent* choice! Actually one of my favourite movies. Just watched it recently.


----------



## huh

Chrysalii said:


> American History X
> 
> I just watched it for the first time.


Did you like it? I could watch that movie again and again. Edward Norton is a great actor.


----------



## Keith

Farewell my lovely, great private eye movie! A young Stallone makes a brief cameo and has an ending you'd never guess.


----------



## HTF

just watched American History X on tv.


----------



## steelmyhead

Contact. One of my favorite movies


----------



## huh

Red Dragon

I saw pieces of it before, but never the whole thing. It was good.


----------



## Your Crazy

The Spy Who Loved Me, and Golden Eye.

Pretty ****ing awesome movies (and cars).


----------



## BetaBoy90

Saw the movie "Moon" with Sam Rockwell in it, it's a great sci fi/drama type movie.


----------



## mooncake

The Boondock Saints. Pretty good, especially while eating delicious pizza.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (original version)


----------



## BetaBoy90

Replacing Burt Reynolds with Adam Sandler really killed the remake


----------



## OregonMommy

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## huh

Identity

For a while I was trying to remember that movie because I watched it once a while back and really liked it. Somehow I stumbled upon it while looking at IMDB. I enjoyed watching it again...great flick.


----------



## flyinginside

_Pink Flamingos._


----------



## bbarn

carriers


----------



## ShyFX

The Island


----------



## Classified

The Hurt Locker - Not worth my time. I can't see why it won Best Picture, Avatar was 100 times better and more original.

Taking Woodstock - Interesting movie and fun to watch.


----------



## solasum

Sherlock Holmes. My mind was elsewhere, but it seemed like a fine film.


----------



## mind_games

The Blind Side. It seemed to much of a fairy tale and I couldn't get past the perfect white family and the exact opposite black community.. Then I found out it was a real story! Wow, great story and great film.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Blue Velvet

The robin on the window sill always gets to me.


----------



## Genelle

Alice in Wonderland. Not as good as I thought it would be.

and also Shutter Island, was a bit slow and boring, but turned out to be a fantastic film!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Lilja 4-ever 

Seriously depressing. But good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy 2


----------



## caflme

GI Joe or Avatar (probably Avatar)


----------



## Half_A_Person

The Hurt Locker
They definitely deserved best picture


----------



## gg87

Forgetting Sarah Marshall.


----------



## huh

The Fugitive

Great movie...


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Brothers


----------



## Miss Meggie

The Colour of Freedom


----------



## scooby

Mulholland drive. Love it even more everytime I watch it


----------



## Witchcraft

Coco avant Chanel


----------



## saramg83

Up In the Air.


----------



## cakesniffer

The Sea Inside


----------



## papaSmurf

Sheri said:


> The Sea Inside


Did you enjoy it? I've been meaning to see this one for quite a while now. My Netflix queue is out of control, but I might be able to move this one to the top if it's worth the trouble.


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness


----------



## cakesniffer

papaSmurf said:


> Did you enjoy it? I've been meaning to see this one for quite a while now. My Netflix queue is out of control, but I might be able to move this one to the top if it's worth the trouble.


Very much! It might be quite depressing to some, but I thought it was excellent. Javier Bardem is amazing.


----------



## firedancer

Death at a Funeral
Up In the Air


----------



## estse

I watched Pirate Radio last night, and was very angry that it wasn't good at all.


----------



## mooncake

I'm in the middle of watching New Moon (can't bear to watch it in one sitting!). Shockingly bad. uke


----------



## tutliputli

I just watched Harold and Maude.


----------



## quiet0lady

N3XT2NON3 said:


> Brothers


^Such a depressing movie 

I'm currently watching Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas which I've seen tooo many times. Agh, I am so bored today.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Reaping


----------



## Keith

Foul play


----------



## Neptunus

_Precious._ Great acting, terrible movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bonnie & Clyde - I spotted it on TV & watched most of it again, I love it, I think it's a great classic

Rabbit Proof Fence - It's an Aussie film based on a true story dealing with "the lost generations"

Snake Eyes - It was on TV too & I watched most of it


----------



## Emptyheart

The lightening thief.


----------



## HTF

wargames on tv


----------



## njodis

District 9 - Saw it before, awesome movie
Law Abiding Citizen - I thought it was horrible
The Road - Good movie, but super depressing


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Garden State*


----------



## flyinginside

_The Saint of Fort Washington

_


----------



## Squid24

_Memento_


----------



## Dub16

"Up!" Twas about some little git in a balloon. Thats the last time I ever rent a movie whilst drunk!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Up in the Air, good movie


----------



## leonardess

the last movie i will watch until the next one will be Casablanca, on Friday when he brings the DVD. 

I will follow up duly with a review.


----------



## sweet

In Bruges. 

Very dark but funny nonetheless.


----------



## duskyy

Shutter Island. Saw the "twist" coming a mile away but it was still pretty good.


----------



## flyinginside

_Inglorious *******s,_ which I did not like, but I'm not a big Tarantino fan anyway.


----------



## Keith

Fargo, I love the way they talk in that movie what a cool accent


----------



## Keith

flyinginside said:


> _Inglorious *******s,_ which I did not like, but I'm not a big Tarantino fan anyway.


way overrated i own it too unfortunately, could've been so much better


----------



## cakesniffer

Zombieland


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

The Girl Next Door (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet


----------



## origami potato

Conan the Barbarian 

"He did not care anymore. Life and death, the same." 
*camel punch*


----------



## Saekon

Watchmen. It made me cry. What a waste of money.

I figured I'd break my several-month-long hiatus of not watching movies, by watching that movie, it's been several more months and I haven't watched another movie since.


----------



## njodis

Shutter Island - I thought it was good but was predictable
Up - I really liked it, but it some parts were surprisingly sad =\


----------



## intrikate

Alice in Wonderland in 3D

I enjoyed it, the 3D was good...I haven't watched anything with 3D before apart from Spy Kids 3D years ago.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

I've had District 9 for about 3 months now. never returned it to netflix and havent watched it since


----------



## shadowmask

I love this movie so much.


----------



## cakesniffer

Taxi to the Dark Side


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## melissa75

Well, I'm currently watching "Spring Breakdown" with Amy Poehler. I don't know how I've never heard of it, but it is hilarious!!!


----------



## caflme

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The hurt locker, and it reinforced my belief that the oscars are no indication of how good a film is, it was still pretty good though.


----------



## Phoenixker

Monsters vs. Aliens


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sherlock Holmes
Shutter Island
Surrogates


----------



## starblob

Raising Arizona. I love this movie.


----------



## leonardess

Casablanca. two thumbs up, ten stars out of ten. Of course, all this is helped along by who you see it with.

Peter Lorre is his brilliant scummy self even though he's only in it for maybe 2 minutes. 

"hide me, Rick! Rick you *have* to help me!"


----------



## imt

Cop out

Rush Hour 3


----------



## firedancer

Lonesome Jim


----------



## creep

'Duck You Sucker'
Aka - 'A Fist Full of Dynamite'
Aka - 'Once Upon on Time.....The Revolution!'

A bit awkward in spots but great as all the Sergio Leone films I seen have been.

It had an anti-war theme.....I think.....its kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Emptyheart

Cop Out...Really bad movie


----------



## Aloysius

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Cheesecake

Die Hard 2. It was cool. And funny too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Avatar
Street Fighter IV: The Ties That Bind
Afro Samurai episode 1,2,3.


----------



## leonardess

On the Waterfront. A good old snifter of Brando. Great movie.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Shutter Island- Sir Ben Kingsley is so damn dreamy :um


----------



## starblob

Taxidermia. It was truly one of the weirdest ****ing movies I have seen in my life. I wish I didn't miss the beginning of it!


----------



## Tweedy

Shutter Island
The Men Who Stare At Goats
Paris, Je T'aime
The Rebound


----------



## Pocketfox

"Shame", 1968.


----------



## steelmyhead

The Ghost Writer


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Princess Mononoke. _It was average.


----------



## papaSmurf

starblob said:


> Taxidermia. It was truly one of the weirdest ****ing movies I have seen in my life. I wish I didn't miss the beginning of it!


Oh dear. Are you okay? About three-quarters of the theater had left by the end of the film when I saw it. Truly one of the craziest movies I have ever seen, and I have seen more than my fair share of crazy movies. Did you miss the whole first story then?
----------------------------------

I am sick and can't get to sleep on account of several crap-tons of mucus, and thus will be watching things on Netflix until I pass out. I just finished "Shall We Kiss?" a decent little French picture about people falling into traps. Haven't decided what's next quite yet.


----------



## brianwarming

Defendor !! (!!Great!!)

_"Imagine DEFENDOR's titular masked vigilante as a low-budget, low-tech Batman, albeit with a far more tenuous hold on reality. He's also rendered by Harrelson with surprising subtlety and sensitivity. Likewise, Stebbings presents DEFENDOR's quest to clean up his rough-and-tumble hometown in terms that are equally comic and poignant. Co-starring as the streetwise prostitute who needs our hero's help more than she can admit, Dennings adds another level of richness to a movie that's anything but another superhero spoof."








_
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1303828/


----------



## cakesniffer

F*cking Åmål
Tootsie


----------



## Keith

Superbad


----------



## flyinginside

_In The Realms of the Unreal
_


----------



## steelmyhead

Shutter Island.


----------



## Dont Panic

repo men... such a terrible movie


----------



## Neptunus

The Blind Side. Very good.


----------



## starblob

papaSmurf said:


> Oh dear. Are you okay? About three-quarters of the theater had left by the end of the film when I saw it. Truly one of the craziest movies I have ever seen, and I have seen more than my fair share of crazy movies. Did you miss the whole first story then?


Yes - I missed the first story. I saw some of it on youtube though. There were some parts that were truly shocking - but I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead


----------



## JEmerson

The Blind Side. Good movie.


----------



## RedTulip

Hitman


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Reservoir Dogs.

Love it.


----------



## Anna

memento


----------



## kiwismile

*Ink* by Jamin Winans. LOVE.

You can watch the entire movie @ Hulu! 

Also, check out his short films Spin and Uncle Jack.


----------



## papaSmurf

kiwismile said:


> *Ink* by Jamin Winans. LOVE.
> 
> You can watch the entire movie @ Hulu!
> 
> Also, check out his short films Spin and Uncle Jack.


Yeah, I watched this on Netflix. Definitely an interesting one! Reminded me of Pan's Labyrinth in a way. Also, the villains were ridiculously creepy.


----------



## flyinginside

_Suburbia _by Penelope Spheris


----------



## kiwismile

papaSmurf said:


> Yeah, I watched this on Netflix. Definitely an interesting one! Reminded me of Pan's Labyrinth in a way. Also, the villains were ridiculously creepy.


Yes, yes they were. :afr


----------



## Your Crazy

'Le Mans'

Great movie. It showed the elements of both extreme excitement and danger on that track.


----------



## Emptyheart

Big Daddy 
Adam Sandler ROCKS!


----------



## Arisa1536

*Shutter island*
Freakin awesome, it also dealt with mental illness and drug withdrawal it was brilliant


----------



## Cleary

nightrain said:


> I loved it!


I want to see this. I loved that book when I was a kid.


----------



## MindOverMood

Arisa1536 said:


> *Shutter island*
> Freakin awesome, it also dealt with mental illness and drug withdrawal it was brilliant


Yeah we watched this tonight, it really made you think. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Keith

Fanny and Alexander, different movie totally in Swedish I enjoyed it


----------



## CWe

Xxxxxxxxx
=)


----------



## flyinginside

Emptyheart said:


> Big Daddy
> Adam Sandler ROCKS!


uke


----------



## moxosis

The Road - :| big disappointment.


----------



## izzy

The Runaways



moxosis said:


> The Road - :| big disappointment.


I like The Road. :/


----------



## leonardess

Blue Velvet. 

the most freakishly bizarre movie I have watched in a long while. Freakish and bizarre not in a good way, like, say, Magnolia, but in just a freakish and bizarre way. 

and that's some apartment.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Boogie Nights- one of my all time favourites, ty Heather Graham:clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## Emptyheart

Napoleon dynamite, can I have your tots?!


----------



## Cleary

Arisa1536 said:


> *Shutter island*
> Freakin awesome, it also dealt with mental illness and drug withdrawal it was brilliant


I just saw this today!
Kinda reminded me of Memento and The Machinist.


----------



## Your Crazy

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## millenniumman75

Get Smart


----------



## Harbinger

Ninja Assassin


----------



## cakesniffer

Revolutionary Road
The Triplets of Belleville


----------



## BetaBoy90

She's Out of My league- had about 5 LMFAO moments in it, worth seeing


----------



## CrisRose

Remember Me ... it was pretty bad


----------



## AliBaba

The Princess & the Frog.....which was surprisingly very good.


----------



## Joel




----------



## Lateralus

The Road - 2 hours I'd like to have back. I could tell the whole story in a minute.


----------



## huh

L.I.E.

Really interesting film. It was good.


----------



## MindOverMood

Legion


It was terrible.


----------



## starblob

District 9 - I found it very upsetting.


----------



## Squid24

_Ferris Bueller's Day Off_ - I hadn't seen it since my age was in single digits, less laugh out loud funny than I remembered, but so enjoyable. 80's comedies are like that.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Little Shop of Horrors*


----------



## lonelygirl88

Cherry Crush- was good- Nikki Reed is one of my fav actresses.


----------



## Emptyheart

The wedding singer =)


----------



## sash

starblob said:


> District 9 - I found it very upsetting.


I did too.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

alice and wonderland 3D was pretty good, seems to lack the charm and story the orginal had.


brilliant effects though, the girl looks hot especially in the armour


----------



## Your Crazy

Miss Meggie said:


> *Little Shop of Horrors*


Feeeeeeed Me!


----------



## mcmuffinme

Mallrats. It was okay.


----------



## mooncake

28 Weeks Later. One of the very few horrors I've ever seen!

Before that I watched The Blind Side, quite a heart-warming story.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Numb - The character will be fairly relatable for many SA guys here


----------



## gandalfthegrey

just watched hostel starts off pretty good and then like goes really creepy

its like 4am now


----------



## MindOverMood

Inglourious Basterds

Christoph Waltz was great.


----------



## steelmyhead

The Secret of Kells. Animated film. Really great


----------



## papaSmurf

steelmyhead said:


> The Secret of Kells. Animated film. Really great


Yeah, I heard this was fantastic, glad to get a confirmation though. I had a chance to see it at a festival a while back, but ended up seeing some other film. Is it available on DVD yet?
--------------------------------------

I just finished watching "Talk to Her", and must admit that I was more than a little repelled by it. It's beautifully shot, and the culture and imagery of Spain is as infatuating as ever, but I found the principal characters rather abhorrent. The film less-than-subtly asks the audience to view them favorably, but I am having trouble with this. My enjoyment of Almodovar movies is all over the map.


----------



## moxosis

Lateralus said:


> The Road - 2 hours I'd like to have back. I could tell the whole story in a minute.


Exactly The Road should have been a 20 min short film.


----------



## steelmyhead

papaSmurf said:


> Yeah, I heard this was fantastic, glad to get a confirmation though. I had a chance to see it at a festival a while back, but ended up seeing some other film. Is it available on DVD yet?


No, I don't think it's available yet.:hide


----------



## companioncube

How to train your Dragon! loved it!!!


----------



## Pocketfox

Sheri said:


> Rear Window


What did you think of it? It taught me never to trust men in wheelchairs.

I love the sets in that movie.


----------



## Your Crazy

The Room

I'll give this movie 10/10 stars simply for being the most horrible piece of crap I have ever witnessed. The acting is so horrific that you will literally "lol" from the beginning to the end (if you manage to get to that point).


----------



## FunkMonk

Mean Girls


----------



## Anatomica

Dorm, a thai horror movie, so good!


----------



## gandalfthegrey

wild wild west

pretty good lol


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## Cleary




----------



## mcmuffinme

Iron Jawed Angels. Good movie about the Women's suffrage movement and about how the women who fought for it were tortured and imprisoned for their dissent. 

Great history lesson, even though, sometimes the cinematography gets cheesy and lame. But the story was worth getting through those parts


----------



## Deathinmusic

[REC] 2

Spanish horror. Neither as good nor as scary as the first one. I highly recommend the first one though.


----------



## sherbert

The Last Station- It was about Tolstoy, his wife of 20 years and his adamant followers. In the film he wanted to gift his copyrights to the people of Russia, but his wife was concerned over her and her children's inheritance. It was an interesting movie, definitely not the typical Hollywood tripe. 

The female actress that played his wife was fantastic. Paul Giamattii(sp?) was in it, he was good as well.


----------



## Pocketfox

Your Crazy said:


> The Room
> 
> I'll give this movie 10/10 stars simply for being the most horrible piece of crap I have ever witnessed. The acting is so horrific that you will literally "lol" from the beginning to the end


"As far as I'm concerned, you can drop off the Earth. That's a promise."

"Thank you honey, this is a beautiful party! You invited all my friends. Good thinking!"


----------



## Your Crazy

Pocketfox said:


> "As far as I'm concerned, you can drop off the Earth. That's a promise."
> 
> "Thank you honey, this is a beautiful party! You invited all my friends. Good thinking!"


"You don't understand anything, man. Leave your stupid comments in your pocket!"


----------



## Paper Samurai

Kick ***. Violent, bloody and not afraid to poke fun of itself - a very fun movie!


----------



## Tweedy

she's out of my league


----------



## Keith

2012, I liked it though I dont believe all that make believe about 2012 its like y2k pt2 lol


----------



## origami potato

Alice in Wonderland. I last saw this when I was little and Disney just re-released it on DVD.


----------



## SusanStorm

Julie and Julia.

It was ok,not the best I've seen,but better then a lot of the other crap that's out there


----------



## MindOverMood

The invention of lying.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Pulp Fiction.

I like this movie more every time I see it.


----------



## Amanda123

500 days of summer. 

It was alright, it was more of a comedy if anything.


----------



## melissa75

The Blind Side. It was much better than I expected!


----------



## sash

Serious Moonlight - Meg Ryan was awesome as usual.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ghost in the Shell
Sin City


----------



## Isildur

Paper Samurai said:


> Kick ***. Violent, bloody and not afraid to poke fun of itself - a very fun movie!


Hey, I saw this yesterday, there were some really funny parts ("awe daddy you know I wouldnt f**k with you like that":b) but I cant get the image of a nine year old girl killing countless people with blade weapons out of my head... it was like kill bill meets saved by the bell... very odd and unsettling...


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Death Proof.

Defiantly Tarantino's most underrated film.


----------



## Miss Meggie

My friend and I watched about an hour of *28 Weeks Later* last night before we fell asleep.


----------



## njodis

Requiem for a Dream

disturbing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blind Date


----------



## Meli24R

The Box-Watching this movie was like being on a bad acid trip..it was confusing, weird and annoying. I watched it with a friend and we laughed at several parts because it was so ridiculous.


----------



## Keith

School for scoundrels


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Jin-Roh
Battle Royale


----------



## perrin34

Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## shadowmask

The End of Evangelion


----------



## magdalena23

Bruce Lee's The Way Of The Dragon/Return Of The Dragon







opcorn


----------



## gandalfthegrey

road trip


----------



## starblob

The girl with the pearl earring. I didn't feel the sexual tension that was apparently expressed between Vermeer and Griet ?? There is such a thing as being TOO subtle. Johansson's performance was too ****ing slow - I resorted to fast forwarding most of her slow 'I am so in awe/I am ill at ease' I can't move moments because they just pissed me off.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dragon Ball Evolution

...nothing to say about this wonderful masterpiece, but chi chi is hot.


----------



## bowlingpins

njodis said:


> Requiem for a Dream
> 
> disturbing.


yeah but I still loved the movie. One of my favorites.


----------



## Lasair

Coleraine - had a beautiful creppyness to it.


----------



## Your Crazy

Logan X said:


> Dragon Ball Evolution
> 
> ...nothing to say about this wonderful masterpiece, but chi chi is hot.


I could only bear 33 minutes of this "movie".


----------



## leonardess

To Kill A Mockingbird

rating: 10/10 of course. just as it was when I first saw it when I was 14 or so. Greggie was some stud back then. 

but it also depressed me, because I first saw it when I was 14 or so.


----------



## RobAlister

I just watched what could be the worse movie ever. The Happening. Weird characters, weird dialogue and nothing really made sense. And what M.Night said about maiing a b-movie, that was worse than a b-movie. I actually like b-movies and that was a c-movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Your Crazy said:


> I could only bear 33 minutes of this "movie".


well, i was kidding. It's horrible lol.


----------



## Man in Black

_How to Train Your Dragon_ - I enjoyed the crap out of this movie. I'm thinking it is my favorite animated film ever... but I'll need to see it again to be sure.


----------



## Lasair

Man in Black said:


> _How to Train Your Dragon_ - I enjoyed the crap out of this movie. I'm thinking it is my favorite animated film ever... but I'll need to see it again to be sure.


I seen an ad for that - really want to see it, did you see it in 3D?


----------



## Man in Black

jhanniffy said:


> I seen an ad for that - really want to see it, did you see it in 3D?


Yeah, I saw it in 3D! It was one of those movies that paying the extra was really worth it. The animation was out of this world and the 3D looked great.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Armored
Saw VI
Fist of the Northstar(anime)


----------



## Keith

The couch trip, was a pretty funny movie good actors too!(Dan Aykroyd ,Walter Mathau,Charles Grodin)


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Inglourious Basterds.

Masterpiece!


----------



## caflme

Alvin and the Chipmunks - The Squeakuel

Took my son last night... it was after 6 p.m. at the $1.50 theater in our Mall. The Mall closes at 6 p.m. on Sunday nights.... so the parking lot and the Mall and the theater were relatively deserted. It was a really funny and cute movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## DestinyAndFate

I just saw the movie Brothers. Very good movie.


----------



## firedancer

Adam
On the Edge


----------



## Lasair

I watched "Tideland" last night - great film


----------



## gandalfthegrey

Watched Taxi Driver last night, really really good movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crossing Over - It's on the same level as Crash, it really gets you thinking about culture & immigration in the US. It's not a film for an upbeat mood but if you're feeling contemplative & looking for a character study it's great, I quite enjoyed it


----------



## flapjacker

gandalfthegrey said:


> Watched Taxi Driver last night, really really good movie.


I watched that just the other day.


----------



## OregonMommy

'Precious: Based on the novel 'Push' by Sapphire'. A loaded movie with a too-long title.


----------



## CWe

*I-Robot!*

one of my all time favorites......


----------



## Poser

Aeonflux- I give it a .456 thumbs up.


----------



## origami potato

The Princess and The Frog. 

That's right, I love animated Disney movies.


----------



## CrisRose

The Departed.. For the 53493843rd time :clap


----------



## origami potato

I'm currently in the middle of watching (500) Days of Summer. I've heard nothing but good reviews for this movie, but honestly.. it's horrible. Ugh


----------



## tutliputli

origami potato said:


> I'm currently in the middle of watching (500) Days of Summer. *I've heard nothing but good reviews for this movie, but honestly.. it's horrible. Ugh*


Oh no! I've got it on my lovefilm list and it looks like it'll be arriving tomorrow. :lol

I watched Revolutionary Road last night. I thought it was great. Very well done and thought-provoking. It makes me never want to conform.


----------



## bowlingpins

CrisRose said:


> The Departed.. For the 53493843rd time :clap


good movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ninja Scroll.
Spiderman.


----------



## gg87

Couples Retreat


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Shutter island.
Zack and Miri make a porno.


----------



## david86

Clash of the Titans (2010 version). It was better than I expected it to be.


----------



## BetaBoy90

> Clash of the Titans (2010 version). It was better than I expected it to be


^ Going too see it tonight, good to see you liked it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The International - I thought it was pretty good. It's always interesting when you get films that both try to entertain & bring awareness about some issue(s). It hops around to a few different countries so there are some great scenic shots & of course there are action scenes too


----------



## Mc Borg

_An Andalusian Dog (Un chien andalou)_

Not great considering Salvador Dali was involved.


----------



## XbrokenpaperdollX

The Last Song.


----------



## SB13

Back to the Future Part 3


----------



## Meli24R

Inglorious *******s(wth?..how ridiculous that this word is cencored on here) 
Some parts were slow moving, but overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## SilentWitness

Meli24R said:


> Inglorious *******s(wth?..how ridiculous that this word is cencored on here)
> Some parts were slow moving, but overall I enjoyed it.


When I posted it a couple of months ago it wasn't censored. I did spell it with an *e* instead of an *a* though.

Watched 'The Talented Mr Ripley'. He's one messed up guy.



> I'd rather be a fake somebody, than a real nobody


:afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Spiderman 2. For me, the series ended here and 3 was never made.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ce soir, je dors chez toi. 
Les 3 p'tits cochons.


----------



## Rabitt09

Orphan. It was scarry, but fun.


----------



## Sabriella

Kick-A*s. It kicked a*s! In my mind, anyway.


----------



## papaSmurf

Date Night. It was decent, mostly because Tina Fey is awesome.


----------



## Unknownn

Ginger Snaps! kinda strange : )


----------



## millenniumman75

Choke


----------



## Neptunus

A double rental:

_Where the Wild Things Are_.

My rating: S' alright. Weird, as expected. Kinda dragged in some parts.

_Up in the Air_.

My rating: Meh. Kind makes you feel bad about being single and/or not married.


----------



## firedancer

four wedding and a funeral


----------



## Tweedy

papaSmurf said:


> Date Night. It was decent, mostly because Tina Fey is awesome.


Yuss! She is definitely awesome. i'm looking forward to seeing this one. :boogie


----------



## plastics

I just saw Hot Tub Time Machine...haha. It was stupid but some parts were pretty funny.


----------



## steelmyhead

Bad Lieutenant. Fun and exciting. Makes me wish I had some crack, a prostitute girlfriend, and a police badge. But I have none of that, obviously... just a laptop computer with an internet connection :rain


----------



## Pocketfox

Cries & Whispers. Liv Ullmans!


----------



## mcmuffinme

Bonnie and Clyde. I'm actually glad I saw it. Great movie!


----------



## CeilingStarer

Star Trek (from last year).

I didn't even know much about the show/franchise, but it completely kicked-arse. I hope they make more using the same cast.

It has got me curious about the whole original series, even though I thought it was nerds play as a youngster. Wish I could revisit my youth and just be the nerd I was supposed to be.


----------



## Mc Borg

Mockingbird Don't Sing

Didn't like it.


----------



## Kwinnky

Leaving Arizona.

I'm writing a screenplay about characters in the South West.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

mcmuffinme said:


> Bonnie and Clyde. I'm actually glad I saw it. Great movie!


I'm a big fan of Bonnie & Clyde myself, the first time I watched it was on a whim seeing it on the TV listings but since I've watched it a few times & I just seem to enjoy it more & more


----------



## Keith

Around the world in 80 days, classic movie I love Jules Verne stories!


----------



## firedancer

all about steve


----------



## Ysonesse

The Mist

The good: That old lady who can throw peas, the fundamentalist nutjob (even though I did like seeing her getting beaned with peas), and the Army guy Jessup (strangely pretty, that one. It helps he was Crashdown in _Battlestar Galactica_ and Starkiller in _The Force Unleashed_).

The bad: The main character...well, not the character, but the actor playing him. Who the hell told this guy he could act? The ending...yeah, _The Twilight Zone_ called, and said the twist ending was played out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Solomon's Choice


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## SilentWitness

Ysonesse said:


> The Mist
> 
> The good: That old lady who can throw peas, the fundamentalist nutjob (even though I did like seeing her getting beaned with peas), and the Army guy Jessup (strangely pretty, that one. It helps he was Crashdown in _Battlestar Galactica_ and Starkiller in _The Force Unleashed_).
> 
> The bad: The main character...well, not the character, but the actor playing him. Who the hell told this guy he could act? *The ending...yeah, The Twilight Zone called, and said the twist ending was played out.*


I saw it at the cinema, wasn't too bad as you've said, but not great. 
On IMDB at the time it came out, most posters hated the ending. It was kinda shocking though, it leaves you to wonder what he's going to do next? I know what I'd do.


----------



## solasum

Date Night. Just saw it, and had a good time.


----------



## sara01

Run Fatboy Run


----------



## Pocketfox

Ladri di biclette / The Bicycle Thief. Well, I'm watching it right now, but that still counts, right?


----------



## Resonance

I'm ashamed to say it was Hellboy


----------



## papaSmurf

Pocketfox said:


> Ladri di biclette / The Bicycle Thief. Well, I'm watching it right now, but that still counts, right?


Let me know what you think! I've got this one sitting at home right now.


----------



## cmr

Cat in the Brain. It was bad...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Cat_in_the_Brain


----------



## FunkMonk

Girl Interrupted.


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Contact


----------



## OregonMommy

*Duma*. 
Wonderful story of a boy & a cheetah in Africa.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

*9 to 5. 
*
As always, it never fails to make me laugh. A comedy classic.


----------



## CeilingStarer

"Synecdoche New York."

I really liked it for the most part. Really depressing. At the same time, it was a little pretentious/tried too hard, and the passing of time wasn't managed that well.

Definitely some good philosophical lines in there about death and the reality that we live pointless lives and will fade out of existence.


----------



## Pocketfox

papaSmurf said:


> Let me know what you think! I've got this one sitting at home right now.


It was great. I actually got distracted from the story by the visuals, so I might need to watch it again. I haven't seen many movies of this kind, so it's something really new to me, the way it looks grittily pretty without making an effort to. And the music was amazing. Seems like Italian films always come with great scores.

It made me want more, so I've downloaded _L'avventura_ and _La dolce vita_, two famous classics I've never gotten around to seeing. Not sure which I'll watch tonight.


----------



## sash

Everybody's Fine starring Robert DiNero

I cried so badly...what a tear jerker and an awesome movie!


----------



## SADgirl

New Nightmare
i love horror movies


----------



## intrikate

Remember Me. It was sad.


----------



## caflme

Percy Jackson and the Olympians - the Lightning Thief... it was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## Scrub-Zero

How to Train Your Dragon
Clash of the Titans


----------



## RachealKCMO

The Fourth Kind..im actually a little freaked out now..haha


----------



## Pocketfox

I'm watching _Aguirre, the Wrath of God_. Very pretty so far, filmed in the Amazon jungles.


----------



## papaSmurf

Visioneers. It's a decent Brazil-esque film with Zach Galifianakis. The music is neat, and the themes it broaches are fun to think about despite not being presented particularly well.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The Majestic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Revolutionary Road - I thought it was a pretty good story about how the suburban dream can break down & I quite enjoyed the soundtrack as well. The main composed theme really struck me, it's a beautiful piece


----------



## Neptunus

Religulous


----------



## fern

I watched The Shining on tv last night, which probably wasn't a good idea because then it took me forever to fall asleep.


----------



## Pocketfox

fern said:


> I watched The Shining on tv last night, which probably wasn't a good idea because then it took me forever to fall asleep.


Wendy, darling, light, of my life! I'm not gonna hurt ya. You didn't let me finish my sentence. I said, I'm not gonna hurt ya. I'm just going to _bash your brains in. _ Gonna bash 'em _right the %#&! in._


----------



## firedancer

(500) Days of Summer


----------



## DestinyAndFate

I just saw Up In The Air.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dear John
Dune
The Fourth Kind


----------



## CeilingStarer

fern said:


> I watched The Shining on tv last night, which probably wasn't a good idea because then it took me forever to fall asleep.


That movie still creeps the hell out of me. The twins appearing in the hallway, that woman in the bath *shudders*


----------



## steelmyhead

The Mist. Someone previously mentioned it. Thanks for the rec  It was great.


----------



## cmr

It sucked, don't watch it.


----------



## MindOverMood

We Were Soldiers and The Patriot.


----------



## starblob

*The Boat that Rocked.* The soundtrack eclipsed the film as far as I am concerned. Holy **** that was some good stuff. However, Duffy's version of Stay With Me Baby that was played during the end credits was piss weak compared to the original.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Up In The Air - I like it, it plays the solo life off against the family life showcasing the flaws of both. It's leaves you contemplating which you would prefer to make a go of


----------



## tutliputli

Kick ***. Really enjoyed it, it was hilarious and featured a cat named Mr Bitey. What more could you want from a film?

EDIT: Silly censorship!


----------



## FunkMonk

Rat Race.


----------



## toffeexo

I just watched Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.. twas sehr gut!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Some movie with Scarlett Johansson and Thora Birch. Can't remember the name now, 'Ghost'(???) something or other.. could google it but cbf.

It was an okay movie, but I don't agree with men in their mid-thirties sleeping with 18 year olds.


----------



## tutliputli

starblob said:


> *The Boat that Rocked.* *The soundtrack eclipsed the film as far as I am concerned. Holy **** that was some good stuff. *However, Duffy's version of Stay With Me Baby that was played during the end credits was piss weak compared to the original.


Totally agree with you, best soundtrack ever! What crazy person thought Duffy deserved to be included alongside Procul Harum, Jimi Hendrix, The Kinks, The Beach Boys and The Who?



toffeexo said:


> I just watched Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.. twas sehr gut!


Great film! :clap



Jaiyyson said:


> Some movie with Scarlett Johansson and Thora Birch. Can't remember the name now, 'Ghost'(???) something or other.. could google it but cbf.
> 
> It was an okay movie, but I don't agree with men in their mid-thirties sleeping with 18 year olds.


Ghost World? I love that film!


----------



## pita

I watched the first half of Fantastic Mr Fox but I fell asleep.

Then I watched the first half of Up in the Air but I got distracted by some other thing and left the room.

I have a hard time with movies.


----------



## trancediva88

_Got a subscription to Netflix and last movie I watched was The Kingdom_


----------



## Chrysalii

I Love You Man.

Everyone always asked me if I've seen it (being a Rush fan and all). I guess I had to.


----------



## FunkMonk

Dodgeball


----------



## Amanda123

Blue velvet.

It was reallyyyy good. I suggest seeing it.


----------



## MindOverMood

Just watched Snatch, it was on IFC.


----------



## kosherpiggy

New Moon


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Reader
Dune
Crazy Heart


----------



## Pileo

Knocked Up. E! was airing it. I love that movie.


----------



## Will1

I last watched Office SPace. I loved it, I love the '90s.


----------



## Keith

The Hustler, a personal favorite Paul Newman is one of my favorite actors!


----------



## broseph

Annie Hall, it FAR exceeded my expectations. It's a fantastic film.


----------



## Pocketfox

broseph said:


> Annie Hall, it FAR exceeded my expectations. It's a fantastic film.


Woody Allen!

Check out Manhattan if you want more of his, it's from the same era and a similar style, but with a more serious approach. And it happens to be one of the prettiest movies ever filmed.


----------



## papaSmurf

Pocketfox said:


> Woody Allen!
> 
> Check out Manhattan if you want more of his, it's from the same era and a similar style, but with a more serious approach. And it happens to be one of the prettiest movies ever filmed.


I am seconding this statement in it's entirety. You should also probably watch Sleeper, though it is a different sort of beast altogether.


----------



## OregonMommy

Did some one say Woody Allen. He's so awesome. The last one of his I saw was "Everyone says I love you". Fantastic.

"Battle in Seattle" is the last movie I viewed. About the WTO protests in 1999. A docu-drama.


----------



## duskyy

The Crazies.... pretty crazy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whale Rider - It's only the second Kiwi film I've seen. It's Maori culture/legend focused & fairly slow paced but overall pretty good


----------



## imt

Clash of The Titans 

Boy do these commercials know how to sell a movie or what? The Boss fight was nothing like I expected, or even the entire film for that matter.Also, this pop-up book effect they dubbed "3D" was utter garbage.


----------



## Pocketfox

papaSmurf said:


> I am seconding this statement in it's entirety. You should also probably watch Sleeper, though it is a different sort of beast altogether.


I'm what you would call a teleological, existential atheist. I believe that there's an intelligence to the universe, with the exception of certain parts of New Jersey.

This was Josef Stalin. He was a communist, I was not too crazy about him, had a bad mustache, lot of bad habits.

"Take the Money and Run" is really funny too, even though it's nothing like his other stuff. "Nobody wears beige to a robbery!"

I'm glad I'm not alone in loving Woody Allen. I have forty of his films and four of his books. You have to appreciate his theory that Freudian psychiatry is a myth kept alive by the couch industry.


----------



## BetaBoy90

China Town- loved the ending, does that make me evil......


----------



## jim_morrison

Hmm let's see, last weekend I watched; Blade Trinity, the Invention of lying, and Idiocracy. This wknd I plan on watching; the Broken, Chapter 27 and Laurel Canyon.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## oohsandaahs

The Darjeeling Limited. quite hilarious, I loved it!
oh and The Science of Sleep which was also brilliant. 
+++ definitely planning on (finally) watching Inglorious Basterds some time soon.


----------



## Toad Licker

2012


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

*Robin Hood: Men In Tights*
Even though its so old now I still LOL at the whole movie every time I see it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lost Song - It's a slow paced & quiet French Canadian film that follows a rather disconnected couple with a newborn either residing or spending their summer at a cabin in the wood. It tells so much of story without much dialogue & the end doesn't resolve the issues, rather things are about as bad as could be when the film leaves you, a rarity in modern film. It's a solid film but not for someone looking to be entertained nor for the upbeat as it's a depressing story. For those interested in very realistic "bad times in the life of..." type stories, & unique film I high recommend it


----------



## PsyKat

The new Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Elegy - A rather thoughtful look at love, relationships, & friendship. It has lots of pretty compositions & very good characters


----------



## Dying note

*Death At A Funeral*, the one recently released with _Chris Rock/Tracy Morgan. _

I almost died, I laughed so hard. Never so much in the middle of a theater before...lol. Everyone else in the audience was as well. It got better and better, I totally recommend seeing it if you're open to comedy. It was hilarious and beyond what you may expect. _Trust me_.


----------



## Pocketfox

_Anatomy of a Murder_. One of those films you finish, then realize three hours somehow went by without your realizing it. Jimmy Stewart is always great.


----------



## FunkMonk

Baseketball. The south park guys should make more movies.


----------



## JMX

The last movie I watched to completion was Shutter Island. Fantastic movie. I'm glad I didn't even read what the movie was about before watching it.


----------



## Emptyheart

Blood diamond


----------



## duskyy

FOOD Inc. 

scary stuff.


----------



## FunkMonk

Friday the 13th


----------



## NotRealName

Avatar, a beautiful movie.


----------



## firedancer

midnight express


----------



## Toad Licker

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Pocketfox

_Les Diaboliques_. Great movie, very tense, but I predicted the twist ending. Boo.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Brazil, gotta love futuristic movies:clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^^ I really want to see that movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Un Prophete - It's a great French prison gang film, I highly recommend it


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^^ I really want to see that movie


To your status: what the hell is a quote like for one of those policies?? :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

'Pursuit of Happyness', yes, that's right 'happYness'.

Loved it.

Basically the film follows this middle-aged man whose wife leaves him and he is left to bring up his son alone without a formidable means of survival. He struggles selling bone density scanners and barely scrapes by.

The thing I liked the most about this film was the reference to the "Declaration of Independence", and how in essence the film challenges the very core of it's stipulated constituents including liberty and one's right to _pursue_ happiness..

The key thing to remember before watching this film is that it's one man's right not to happiness itself, but rather, to pursue it.

Highly favoured.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Across the Universe*

My friend ended up falling asleep halfway through, so we turned it off and fell asleep. It's ok; I've seen it about 10 times.


----------



## origami potato

Avatar, The Money Pit and The Burbs. *laughs* Go Tom Hanks!


----------



## xx Simon xx

Kick-***.

On the whole I was a little disappointed after all the hype, although there were a few "kickass" scenes (you'll know the ones if you've seen it).


----------



## defoe

American Pie Presents: Beta House


----------



## shadowmask

American Psycho, for the fortieth time.


----------



## Keith

Ryan's Daughter


----------



## Cyrus

Avatar, on blu-ray, which was good.


----------



## Hello22

This is an old movie (1993 i think), but my last movie to watch was "A Bronx Tale", brilliant, especially if you like Mafia films


----------



## Scrub-Zero

been watching movie for most of the day.

The Nines
Superman: Doomsday
Choke
Mr Woodcock


----------



## david86

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Pocketfox

shadowmask said:


> American Psycho, for the fortieth time.


Have you read the novel? The film omits one of my favourite scenes. The one where Patrick goes on a spree and shoplifts canned hams.

And the rat scene... oh God...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Avatar - It's pretty good I must say. I often go into big hype hollywood films with a decent dose of skepticism because I have an appetite for independent & foreign films but this I quite enjoyed


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

david86 said:


> The Lovely Bones


This film was quite well done I thought.


----------



## loona

twilight 2 .. love it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mar Adentro(The Sea Inside) - It's a great Spanish film dealing with a paralyzed man who seeks to die legally. It follows both his quest to do so & how his near & dear cope. For those who take interest in these cases when they are in the news this film is a welcome addition to the debate


----------



## FunkMonk

Friday the 13th Part 3


----------



## MrWorry

The King of Kong. Great documentary for old school arcade game lovers.


----------



## Pocketfox

I've paused to make coffee, but I'm halfway through _Vargtimmen/Hour of the Wolf_. Liv Ullman is brilliant.


----------



## Pocketfox

_Skammen/Shame_, fantastic movie, but unbelievably depressing. It'll have me in a sour mood for a week. Now I'm watching _The Exterminating Angel_.


----------



## LonleyGirl

How to train Your Dragon (I know its a kids movie, but I loved it!)


----------



## Jason A

The last movie would have to be... Lovely Bones.


----------



## Pocketfox

Partway through _Hiroshima mon amour_. Completely amazing so far. Really impressed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Non Ti Muovere(Don't Move) - It follows a rather sordid & strange yet passionate affair between a married surgeon & a woman from his cities slums, it's dark but very good


----------



## Your Crazy

Kick-***

It's official. All movies of 2010 suck.


----------



## cmr

The Collector - It was entertaining, but felt too much like Saw.
The Box - Too long, too confusing, too slow, but interesting.
Stepfather II - TV movie-ish, bad acting, but a bit better than the first film.


----------



## kosherpiggy

cast away


----------



## Thomasjs81

Un prophète


----------



## MindOverMood

Avatar.. finally,lol.


----------



## Dempsey

Aliens.
Really well made movie. The action doesn't even start until half way through which is interesting. It's more sci-fi than anything.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Matchstick Men, surprisingly I felt that Nicholas Cage acted well in it!


----------



## cakesniffer

Män som hatar kvinnor (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo)

Oh. My. God. EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## jenkydora

Clash of the Titans


----------



## Pocketfox

Sheri said:


> Män som hatar kvinnor (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo)
> 
> Oh. My. God. EXCELLENT!!!


I want to see that now that I know Gunnel Lindblom is in it. How was she?


----------



## Erizal

Just rewatched One Hour Photo - awesome movie.


----------



## immortal80

The last movie I watched was Men Who Stare at Goats. Pretty hilarious movie.


----------



## cakesniffer

Pocketfox said:


> I want to see that now that I know Gunnel Lindblom is in it. How was she?


The name wasn't familiar, so I had to look her up. I only remember seeing her in a scene or two. Perhaps her character has a bigger role in the book.


----------



## Toad Licker

Used Cars


----------



## Jason A

Has anyone here watched The Lovely Bones? That's the last movie I saw, just last week.


----------



## david86

The Blindside



Jason A said:


> Has anyone here watched The Lovely Bones? That's the last movie I saw, just last week.


Yeah I saw it, pretty good movie


----------



## letitrock

Your Crazy said:


> Kick-***
> 
> It's official. All movies of 2010 suck.


I could've told you that Kick-*** was gonna suck-It was obvious by the trailer-I can't believe that anyone actually WANTED to see that movie!:sus


----------



## knuckles17

i saw Kickass and i loved it!!!!!!!!:boogie:clap


----------



## letitrock

_^ Really?_:sus


----------



## sash

Hachiko: A Dog's Story...starring Richard Gere.

OMG, it was awesome!!! I loved that movie to death!! The dog is just too cute!! As a puppy, I almost fainted from the cuteness. But it is also bittersweet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Halloween(the remake)
The Lovely Bones.


----------



## Xeros

500 days of summer.

Now depressed out of my mind.


----------



## MindOverMood

Pet Sematary.


----------



## MkMiku

letitrock said:


> Your Crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kick-***
> 
> It's official. All movies of 2010 suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I could've told you that Kick-*** was gonna suck-It was obvious by the trailer-I can't believe that anyone actually WANTED to see that movie!:sus
Click to expand...

I didn't want to see this movie, but my friend took me and I enjoyed it. I didn't expect the plot to be so dark.


----------



## Pocketfox

sash said:


> Hachiko: A Dog's Story...starring Richard Gere.
> 
> OMG, it was awesome!!! I loved that movie to death!! The dog is just too cute!! As a puppy, I almost fainted from the cuteness. But it is also bittersweet.


It's a true story, too. There's a statue of Hachiko by the train station, and each year on 8 April there's a ceremony honouring him.

Greyfriars Bobby is pretty cool too. A Skye terrier who spent fourteen years guarding his owner's grave. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyfriars_Bobby


----------



## FunkMonk

Bad Boys 2


----------



## Meli24R

Kickass, fun action flick with a few funny scenes..I enjoyed it. It was pretty violent and dark..I don't recommend it to people who are sensitive or squeamish.


----------



## david86

Batman Begins


----------



## mcmuffinme

An hour of _Empire of the Sun_ with Christian Bale as a kid. It was pretty good, at least, what I saw of it.


----------



## Meli24R

The Lovely Bones, eh it was okay..I didn't hate it, but I didn't love it either.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Kill Bill: vol. 1 & 2

Phenomenal. As usual.


----------



## knuckles17

nightmare before elm street the new one....like 30 mins ago just got back haha


----------



## Thomasjs81

Eraserhead


----------



## complex

An Education

it was ok...


----------



## shadowmask

X2: X-men United



Meli24R said:


> Kickass, fun action flick with a few funny scenes..I enjoyed it. It was pretty violent and dark..I don't recommend it to people who are sensitive or squeamish.


I so wanted to see that, but all the local theaters have stopped showing it already.


----------



## suseJ

shadowmask said:


> X2: X-men United
> 
> I so wanted to see that, but all the local theaters have stopped showing it already.


yes probably the only good xmen movie

probably saw 100023133113


----------



## BetaBoy90

Watched the movie Adam, it was ok, I just seriously didn't believe first of all the guy had aspergers(as aspergers sufferers give little to no effort on their physical appearance, and this dude looked like a model) and secondly I doubt that with the severity of his aspergers she would still fall for him.


----------



## Lateralus

I finally watched Avatar and I loved it except for the cheesy dialogue for the marines. All they ever said was hoo-rah, get some, or hell yeah and it made those parts seem cartoonish. Still I would give it 8/10.


----------



## flyinginside

Baby Mama, though I didn't watch all of it.


----------



## MrWorry

"He Was a Quiet Man" 

Saw it because of the title. Me being quiet and all. Plus it had Elisha Cuthbert. 

Uh, kind of speechless and shocked about the movie right now.


----------



## Tweedy

Hot Tub Time Machine :b


----------



## charlhussey

Last night I saw Avatar movie o my laptop. I saw this movie third times. This is the great movie and it is my most favorite movie. James Cameron did a great job in this movie. Special effects in this movie is excellent.


----------



## Joel




----------



## cakesniffer

Kinamand (Chinaman)


----------



## Your Crazy

1. Sherlock Holmes

Freakin' awesome.

2. The Lovely Bones

W

T

F

?


----------



## Pocketfox

11:15, restate my assumptions: 1. Mathematics is the language of nature. 2. Everything around us can be represented and understood through numbers. 3. If you graph these numbers, patterns emerge.


----------



## starblob

Priscilla Queen of the Desert - I forgot how good this movie is. Love it.


----------



## flyinginside

Reefer Madness.


----------



## Keith

See No Evil Hear No Evil, funny *** movie Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor at their best!


----------



## Toad Licker

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## BetaBoy90

Saw Iron Man 2 on first day of opening. Yes I was fully outfitted in my full War Machine costume and yes I'm the coolest person on the forums!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Lol! 

Up-- Very good.

The Lovely Bones -- It was alright. Actually better than I thought it would be. I liked the fact that they didn't really show much violence, unlike most horror films.


----------



## Amanda123

A clockwork orange. 

ca razy movie. Funny though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ip man 2


----------



## Wrathchild824

I just saw the original "Hellraiser" for the first time. Heh heh.


----------



## cakesniffer

About a Boy


----------



## KennethJones

The last movie I watched was "The Human Centipede". It was so disgusting that I couldn't watch it all the way through. It is truly the most disgusting, sick, and perverted movie ive ever seen in my life. I was literally sickened watching it. 

Ive seen alot of brutal movies such as Martyrs, High Tension, Frontiers, Hostel, etc. But I simply could not handle this movie. After watching Martyrs I thought there was nothing I couldn't watch but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Cyrus

A Prophet which was pretty good, then watched Virtuality which I think was a TV pilot for a show that didn't get picked up. Was fairly decent.



KennethJones said:


> The last movie I watched was "The Human Centipede". It was so disgusting that I couldn't watch it all the way through. It is truly the most disgusting, sick, and perverted movie ive ever seen in my life. I was literally sickened watching it.
> 
> Ive seen alot of brutal movies such as Martyrs, High Tension, Frontiers, Hostel, etc. But I simply could not handle this movie. After watching Martyrs I thought there was nothing I couldn't watch but I guess I was wrong.


LOL I'm looking to watch this one, didn't think it would be that bad though so will watch with caution :b.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: Beta House


----------



## low

Jennifer's Body. 

Didn't really fancy it but I couldn't think of any others I hadn't seen/Megan Fox was in it. ^^

Was okay, quite watchable actually.


----------



## Tweedy

Labyrinth... for the first time in about 20 years! :boogie


----------



## Lateralus

Iron Man 2, very entertaining!


----------



## OregonMommy

Tweedy said:


> Labyrinth... for the first time in about 20 years! :boogie


Like that one, have it on DVD; like the Henson puppets, David Bowie, everything.


Lateralus said:


> Iron Man 2, very entertaining!


Want to take the boys to see that one--into action flicks. First one was good!

Saw Avatar for the 2nd time last night.


----------



## EiccaCOB

Feast...It was actually very good.


----------



## starblob

It's Complicated. It was okay - I was expecting it to be, well, smarter and not so cliched. I think though it is best not to hope for much when the movie is a 'rom-com'. Although having said that it was one of the better ones - some of the worst ****ing movies I have ever seen have been romantic comedies. But hey Meryl Streep, Alec Baldwin and Steve Martin - nicely done.


----------



## fern

The 400 Blows. Thanks to TCM I've become obsessed with French New Wave films.


----------



## djr86

Iron man 2...it was really really good. I liked it better than the first one.


----------



## wildZero

Nowhere Boy. I downloaded it, like I do with every film I watch these days.


----------



## MindOverMood

Lateralus said:


> Iron Man 2, very entertaining!


This.

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## cakesniffer

Rain Man


----------



## millenniumman75

One of my favorites.....GYPSY!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Kick-***, it was a very entertaining movie, glad I actually decided to watch it!


----------



## kosherpiggy

Chicago .


----------



## matty

Couples Retreat


----------



## cakesniffer

American Splendor


----------



## Tweedy

Iron Man 2

Mickey Rourke is scary!


----------



## RTTFTW

The Human Centipede
Really weird horror film


----------



## knuckles17

ironman too and the human centipede is sooooooooo funny just watched the trailer lmaoooooo!


----------



## miminka

*Alphaville*








[/URL]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## Keith

"M" great film directed by the amazing Fritz Lang and starring Peter Lorre


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Training Day.
Street Kings


----------



## RedTulip

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Dempsey

Sherlock Holmes. It was pretty forgettable. Had a few funny bits.


----------



## trancediva88

_Casino Royale_


----------



## Pocketfox

AudreyHepburn said:


> *Alphaville*


How did you like it? I've had that on my to-watch list for a while.


----------



## Whitney

In theaters? Iron Man 2
In general? Poltergeist ahhhhh watched it last night for the first time ever


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Heaven On Earth


----------



## Cyrus

Alice In Wonderland (Tim Burton). Didn't really like it.


----------



## islandgirl87

Ninja Assassin. It was pretty good.


----------



## izzy

knuckles17 said:


> the human centipede is sooooooooo funny just watched the trailer lmaoooooo!


You're a disturbed person... I just watched that trailer because I was just too curious, and now I feel nauseous. The only thing I can compare this to is _Audition_, but it looks at least 10 times more disturbing and vile.


----------



## Joel

Really liked this one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Of Mice & Men - I've never read the story but I seen the movie was on & watched, it's pretty good


----------



## CeilingStarer

Children of Men.

I tried to watch it years ago, but was too drunk to understand what was going on. I knew that I'd probably like it, so tried again. It was pretty decent. Really cool music too: "Hush", "Court of the Crimson King" etc...

A guy at work was talking about that Human Centipede thing... mouths joined to arses or something. It sounded pretty hilarious.


----------



## RedTulip

Iron Man 2


----------



## origami potato

Choking Man & Whip It!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Felon
Alice in Wonderland
Kick-***


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Cyrus

Minority Report on Blu-ray. Awesome.


----------



## caflme

Shutter Island... lame... really lame imo... I think that it could have been done much better - Scorsese is slipping.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tsunami The Aftermath - It's a well made 2 part film by the BBC & HBO chronicling what the chaos would have been like after the Tsunami hit an area of Thailand

The Kingdom - The opening sequence describing the relationship between the Americans, Saudis, & Oil is pretty informative. The film starts slowly & then ends with intense action & has a few thinking points, overall it's decent


----------



## quiet0lady

Joel said:


> Really liked this one.


Me too. Good movie.


----------



## cakesniffer

Pirate Radio


----------



## CeilingStarer

caflme said:


> Shutter Island... lame... really lame imo... I think that it could have been done much better - Scorsese is slipping.


I thought it was pretty good, but I never actually read the book or anything.


----------



## cmr

Final Destination 2.


----------



## CeilingStarer

The Messenger, with Woody Harrelson.


----------



## SusanStorm

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.
Don't remember how many times I've watched it now,but it's worth watching again.It's such a great movie :mushy


----------



## Pocketfox

I'm tempted to see Shutter Island now, if only to see Scorsese and von Sydow working together. How prominent is his character in the movie?

The last I watched was the brilliant...










Really interesting to see a film of its time (1931) without any real central characters, or at least, nobody to root for, care about, or empathise with. Manages to say a lot with very little -- shots of a balloon floating away becoming as creepy as anything else I've seen in a movie. And Peter Lorre's face is a massively underrated actor.


----------



## russophile1977

St. Elmo's Fire. It was a little disappointing.


----------



## cpz08

Good Dick


----------



## david86

caflme said:


> Shutter Island... lame... really lame imo... I think that it could have been done much better - Scorsese is slipping.


I enjoyed everything about this movie and the twist at the end was completely unexpected. So good


----------



## UndercoverAlien

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, it was a goodin. oh and Pandorum, it was decent.


----------



## Keith

Strangers on a train, Psycho and Rope. I've been on a Hitchcock binge as of late all very good films


----------



## starblob

Vanity Fair. Reese Witherspoon is so beautiful. I thought the movie was unbalanced. I didn't think there was enough focus on Becky's unscrupulous behaviour to warrant her husbands response. She was still too nice and sympathetic for me to believe that she deserved to be walked out on. Although having said that, if she was portrayed as an absolute nasty wench then she would have been seen to be undeserving of her 'rescue' in the end. It's a fine line I guess. Overall it was an enjoyable movie.


----------



## Pocketfox

Keith said:


> Strangers on a train, Psycho and Rope. I've been on a Hitchcock binge as of late all very good films


I love Rope. The real-time aspect really helps to build the tension.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spies Like Us


----------



## BetaBoy90

Robin Hood- good movie as long as you don't mind it being a prequel


----------



## nox

Hot Rod.
Surprisingly funny if you like stupid humour.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Flashdance- very good


----------



## CeilingStarer

Valhalla Rising.

Awesome movie about some Vikings traveling to the Crusades. If you like minimal-dialogue, dark, art-house type films I recommend it.


----------



## Tweedy

Where the wild things are. :no


----------



## AussiePea

Max Payne


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Book of Eli.
The Wolfman.
Nightmare of Elm Street(new one)


----------



## ShyFX

Invictus

*
*


----------



## Cyrus

The Wolfman. Average at best.


----------



## PandaPop

Dear John

what a load of garbage :O


----------



## kosherpiggy

Bring It On <33333333
but not the whole thing =(


----------



## citizen_erased

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Crow: City of Angels
Ironman.
Ip Man.


----------



## KindredSpirit

Robin Hood


----------



## lonelygirl88

The Back-Up Plan...it was really good.


----------



## Keith

Dr Jeckyll and Mr Hyde (1920)- I have a soft spot for silent films; this one wasn't too bad the great John Barrymore stars (grandfather of Drew Barrymore)
Trapped - film starring Lloyd Bridges about counterfeiting wasn't bad
The Chase- strange film noir but it does have Peter Lorre in it so its ok in my book even though it is kinda confusing it turns out a bunch of the movie is a dream its weird trust me!
Great guy - stupid name but a decent movie with James Cagney
And yes I've been indulging in public domain films for you film buffs/inquiring minds


----------



## Pocketfox

_Autumn Sonata_. Two of the best performances I've ever seen. Simple, but beautiful.


----------



## tutliputli

I recently discovered Jim Jarmusch and watched 'Broken Flowers' and 'Dead Man' a couple of nights ago. They were both amazing, Dean Man in particular.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Must Love Dogs, John Cusack is the best!


----------



## AliBaba

Tweedy said:


> Where the wild things are. :no


Haha.....Had I not been with children this would have been a definite walk out.....& it's not often I do the "walk out"(& yes, i read and adored the book when I was a child).


----------



## Lasair

"Shallow Hal" last night bad idea made me very feel very down, stupid film, I wasn't really watching it more listening as I was tidying but still, stupid film!


----------



## Shauna The Dead

On tv- Drag me to Hell

Theater- New Nightmare on Elm St. (didn't like new freddy)


----------



## papaSmurf

prudence said:


> "I Could Never Be Your Woman". Now I have a strong need to listen to White Town.


^Hahaha, that song is so amazing.



tutliputli said:


> I recently discovered Jim Jarmusch and watched 'Broken Flowers' and 'Dead Man' a couple of nights ago. They were both amazing, Dean Man in particular.


^Jarmusch is good times, though I didn't really enjoy "Broken Flowers" meself. Be sure to check out "Stranger than Paradise" and "Coffee and Cigarettes"!

I think I'm going to have to start watching the "Three Colors" films today. I've been meaning to see 'em ever since I watched "The Double Life of Veronique" twice back to back. Any suggestions on which to start with?


----------



## Pocketfox

papaSmurf said:


> Any suggestions on which to start with?


Start with Blue, it'll get you hooked. They are great films. I love all of them.


----------



## OregonMommy

Iron Man 2.


----------



## papaSmurf

Ended up watching "Revanche" instead. It was so good. SO GOOD.


----------



## miminka

Liked it. One of the most uncomfortable experiences of my life... but I liked it.


----------



## CeilingStarer

'The Book of Eli.'

It was alright. Typical Hollywood fare, but Denzel Washington gave it a bit of depth as usual.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Black Dynamite - It's a spoof of 70's blaxploitation films which kind of falls into the so bad it's good category, it made me laugh


----------



## successful

four brothers, good movie too


----------



## abracadabra

_Chloe_ - It was entertaining enough. But I don't understand how Amanda Seyfried could be cast as a prostitute...


----------



## cakesniffer

Mutluluk (Bliss)


----------



## Toad Licker

Caddyshack


----------



## Were

Sheri said:


> Mutluluk (Bliss)


Wow , even i didn't watch that movie and i'm Turkish. How did you find about that movie and is it any good?

The last movie i watched is Adventureland,it's from the director of Superbad, i liked it but it depressed me about my own life. The main character is this poor, geeky, virgin guy and he is working at this crappy place called Adventureland but he has friends and he is dating Kristen Stewart and than that other hot chick and he gets high everyday. F..k my life.


----------



## cakesniffer

Were said:


> Wow , even i didn't watch that movie and i'm Turkish. How did you find about that movie and is it any good?


I found it on Netflix while looking for some obscure movies to put in my queue. It was very, very good!


----------



## cmr

Pretty much exactly like The Grudge.


----------



## miminka

abracadabra said:


> _Chloe_ - It was entertaining enough. *But I don't understand how Amanda Seyfried could be cast as a prostitute...*


Yeah I know. Give me a break. I was tempted to see it because I don't mind Atom Egoyan: plus he's Canadian (woot woot!). But I don't know, Amanda Seyfried kind of turns me off of it. Ever since I saw her in _Mama Mia!_ ...ack.


----------



## bowlingpins

Wolfman, an unrivaled comedy.


----------



## shydr10

"red cliff" international part 1


----------



## MindOverMood

_El Dorado_


----------



## lonelygirl88

My Sister's Keeper- not good, not sad, just blah, very typical expected stuff.


----------



## starblob

*Slumdog Millionaire* - I liked how the film didn't portray the main characters as victims; but rather as strong, resilient survivors. It was a beautiful film - I liked it a lot. Great soundtrack; Latika's theme in particular is lovely.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Radio [almost finished]. we're watching it in class =)


----------



## fern

abracadabra said:


> _Chloe_ - It was entertaining enough. But I don't understand how Amanda Seyfried could be cast as a prostitute...


This was a remake of a French movie called Nathalie, which was pretty good.


----------



## ShyFX

The Road. It was sad.


----------



## Solobikerider

My last 3 in most recent order.
Avatar
Ironman 2
Crazy heart.

The best..Avatar. The others..were good.
I really want to start a movement to reduce the volume in Cinemas
The sound systems are so powerful and cranked that I swear we
will not hear a thing in 10 years time. Since when does a movie have to
be played over 100 decibels to be good I come out and my eyes are dialated along with my BP and my ears are shattered.


----------



## Pocketfox

Grab some musician's earplugs, Solo. 

I don't understand all this fuss over Avatar. It felt like watching someone play a video game.


----------



## Keith

"Der mude Tod" also known as "Destiny" (1921) I've been on a binge of German silent films a fine film by the great Fritz Lang! Also have watched recently "Die buchse der Pandorra" (1929) and "Das cabinet des Dr. Caligari" (1920) all good films!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Trotsky, not as funny as I would have liked it to be and some actors really failed, but overall a decent movie.


----------



## Pocketfox

Keith said:


> "Der mude Tod" also known as "Destiny" (1921) I've been on a binge of German silent films a fine film by the great Fritz Lang! Also have watched recently "Die buchse der Pandorra" (1929) and "Das cabinet des Dr. Caligari" (1920) all good films!


There's something so neat about the way those films look. I like the color tinting and trick backdrops.


----------



## Toad Licker

Predator 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Four Brothers.
A man Apart.


----------



## Keith

Pocketfox said:


> There's something so neat about the way those films look. I like the color tinting and trick backdrops.


I agree and you sir have good taste in movies too!!!!


----------



## Keith

The Seventh Seal - one of Ingmar Bergman's finest, really good film!
Vampyr (1932) German vampire movie was pretty good not as good as the great Nosferatu though!
Cactus Flower- Walter Matthau,Ingrid Bergman and Goldie Hawn star I enjoyed it was a pretty good film


----------



## Neptunus

Shrek in 3D. Hilarious!


----------



## OneTimed

The Fifth Element

I don't understand the hype about this movie.


----------



## AliBaba

OneTimed said:


> The Fifth Element
> 
> I don't understand the hype about this movie.


There's hype about _The Fifth Element_?? I saw it in a movie theatre & don't recall any excessive hype over its release. I didn't find it all that good either.


----------



## Pocketfox

It's because a lot of people saw it as nine-year-old boys, when it understandably seemed like the greatest thing ever, and now they're overwhelmed by nostalgia seeing it again.


----------



## miminka

_Brazil_ (1985) and _Metropolis_ (1927). I had a dystopia double-feature.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Collateral

It's probably the best thriller I've ever seen. Tom Cruise is a wack-job, but he never fails to deliver in action/thriller movies.


----------



## huh

A Beautiful Mind

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## starblob

The Notorious Betty Page. Gretchen Moll has the most unnaturally natural perfect breasts I have ever seen on a woman. It was an interesting movie - I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift


----------



## ShyFX

Lilja 4-Ever. Saddest movie I've ever seen.


----------



## RobAlister

Technically the last two but...

G.I. Joe - I think this movie was pretty awesome. It's funny how I didn't have high hopes for it it but now it's one of my favorite movies. 

Four Christmases - It's not as funny as it could've been and some of it seemed rushed.


----------



## miminka

ShyFX said:


> *Lilja 4-Ever*. Saddest movie I've ever seen.


Yes. That was really hard to get through. I wish they had it on DVD in Region 1... they might but I haven't been lucky enough to find one.

_*New York, New York*_ (1977). It was playing on Bravo! this afternoon.


----------



## Pocketfox

Out of curiosity, do we have any other movie collectors here?


----------



## huh

Mysterious Skin

The subject matter was handled good and it was well acted. Kind of awkward to watch at some points, but really thought provoking.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Van Diemen's Land - It's based on a true. There are amazing visual shots, the washed out tone & light are amazing. The soundtrack is also solid, very eerie & haunting yet beautiful too. I think it's a great film but definitely not for everyone


----------



## miminka

_*Gigi*_ 1958- Considering how much I loath Lerner/Loewe musicals I actually really enjoyed this one.

It just reminded me of something Woody Allen said in _Annie Hall_: ""Boy, those guys in the French Resistance were really brave... you know? Got to listen to Maurice Chevalier sing so much."


----------



## caflme

The Living Sea at the IMAX theater in Tallahassee during my son's 4th grade field trip.... it was AMAZING!


----------



## CeilingStarer

Canadian Brotha said:


> Van Diemen's Land - It's based on a true. There are amazing visual shots, the washed out tone & light are amazing. The soundtrack is also solid, very eerie & haunting yet beautiful too. I think it's a great film but definitely not for everyone


I've been wanting to see that for a long time, being a convict. Sounds awesome. Tasmania was brutal back in the day.

I last watched "The Ruins", a horror film produced by Ben Stiller surprisingly. I liked it. It was pretty typical horror fare, but with old school characteristics of movies like "Day of the Triffids"/"Them!"


----------



## Toad Licker

Paradise


----------



## Cleary




----------



## BetaBoy90

The HeartBreak Kid with Ben Stiller, it was pretty funny, and I liked the ending


----------



## flapjacker

star trek iv


----------



## Tweedy

Bruno


----------



## starblob

Crackerjack - I like how Australian it is. I am comforted by this movie.


----------



## cmr

The Fellowship of the Ring (for the trillionth time)

I Sell The Dead (Could have been great, but it just wasn't...)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hancock - It's really not that great a film but it did it's job, I laughed


----------



## ktbare

House of 1000 corpses. Attempted to watch 3 others since but they were all to sh#t to continue to watch .


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Superbad*


----------



## BetaBoy90

Prince of Persia, Jake Gylenhaal does a great job playing a British Persian


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The Lonely Guy


----------



## CeilingStarer

Sheri said:


> Office Space


Lol, I watched that last night after surviving a horrible day of "redundancies" at work. Somehow I kept my job (probably because it's so ****ty, and noone else would do it), and just had to watch this masterpiece to de-stress.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Watched "Face/Off" for the first time last night. I stayed away from it initially cause it looked freakin' ridiculous....which it is. Very entertaining, though.

Oh, and "Fubar"  My fellow Canadians here might recognize that one.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Sheri said:


> The Girl Next Door


Pretty underrated little comedy there.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## CeilingStarer

Bad Lieutenant (from 1992).


----------



## AliBaba

Miss Meggie said:


> *Superbad*


I have to admit, pretty much every scene with the two cops just kills me every time.


----------



## mooncake

Dear John.

What a pile of poo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Cyrus

I Love You Phillip Morris - was good but didn't enjoy it as much as I thought.

She's Out Of My League - ended up really enjoying this, dragged a little towards the end though but definitely worth the watch.


----------



## ShyFX

Blades of Glory

It was _really_ dumb but it made me laugh.


----------



## Mc Borg

Blindsight.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0841084/


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Hair

Odd movie. I haven't seen it on stage.


----------



## Keith

The Wrong Man - different movie by Hitchcock was pretty good I thought
The Roaring Twenties - classic gangster film with Cagney and Bogart, sad ending but good film overall acting was top notch


----------



## Resonance

Alfred Hitchcock's _Psycho_, because Rosedubh off this forum told me to buy it - excellent film, imo.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Neptunus

Alice in Wonderland. Meh, it was okay. I'd give it a B.


----------



## miminka

*Y Tu Mamá También*. I really really enjoyed it.


----------



## bowlingpins

Godfather. Such a wonderful movie. One of the very few that can hold my attention its entire length.


----------



## Cyrus

Exam. Was a decent film.

The Hangover. Made me laugh so hard.


----------



## JohnMartson

Romeo Must Die 
I would give it an 8/10 pretty awesome


----------



## Drella

Nekromantic 2, a.k.a. the personal memoirs of Drella.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Visitor - It's such a beautiful film on so many levels, the writing is superb



AudreyHepburn said:


> *Y Tu Mamá También*. I really really enjoyed it.


I half watched it & enjoyed what I saw & luckily recorded it as well so I'm going to watch it proper soon


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Book of Eli. 

I liked the big twist at the end, or at least the idea of it, but it seems to contradict a lot of what happens before it.


----------



## Meli24R

Dear John-pretty boring I knew I wouldn't like it though..I only rented it because my friend wanted to see it. 
Last House on The Left- meh not bad. It was suspenseful.


----------



## badjoke

Robin Hood. I didn't fall asleep during it but that's about all the props I can give it.


----------



## JohnMartson

dumb and dumber
wasnt even that funny anymore


----------



## Fitzer

Invictus.

The first half is pretty boring, but it gets better toward the end.


----------



## millenniumman75

I watched part of "Family Sins" starring Kirstie Alley on Lifetime. She was one SICK foster parent in that movie. I stopped watching it partway through. I need more uplifting themes.


----------



## FaintOfHearts

^ Same, yesterday and watched it from middle to end. It was really good and I'm glad the characters actually tried to help themselves for once. I hope I can catch it from the beginning one day.


----------



## Amelia

Places in the Heart


----------



## CeilingStarer

JohnMartson said:


> Romeo Must Die
> I would give it an 8/10 pretty awesome


I love Jet Li's Hollywood movies. "Kiss of the Dragon" is probably my fav, but I've never seen one that disappointed (unlike Jackie Chan - even though I love his Hong Kong stuff).

Last film I saw was "The Bad Lieutenant: Port of call New Orleans" with Nicolas Cage. It was better than most of his offerings the past few years.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## Half_A_Person

The Basketball Diaries
Amazing movie, but some of the scenes were uncomfortable for me to watch. Leo was incredible, as usual. He had better roles when he was younger.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Into the Wild.

I wish i had the guts to do what that guy did.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Half_A_Person said:


> The Basketball Diaries
> Amazing movie, but some of the scenes were uncomfortable for me to watch. Leo was incredible, as usual. He had better roles when he was younger.


Have you seen "What's Eating Gilbert Grape"?


----------



## Keith

The Graduate- Dustin Hoffman is great in it 2nd time watching this movie
The Year of Living Dangerously- Mel Gibson's first big movie also has Sigourney Weaver in it. It's about the political climate of Indonesia. Gibson plays a reporter, thought it was pretty good
The Limping Man - borderline B movie almost noir but not quite had a weird unexpected ending stars Lloyd Bridges


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Keith said:


> The Graduate- Dustin Hoffman is great in it 2nd time watching this movie
> The Year of Living Dangerously- Mel Gibson's first big movie also has Sigourney Weaver in it. It's about the political climate of Indonesia. Gibson plays a reporter, thought it was pretty good
> The Limping Man - borderline B movie almost noir but not quite had a weird unexpected ending stars Lloyd Bridges


You watch a lot of classic films I've noticed, do you or family member/friend have a collection or do you use something like netflix?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Half_A_Person said:


> The Basketball Diaries
> Amazing movie, but some of the scenes were uncomfortable for me to watch. Leo was incredible, as usual. He had better roles when he was younger.


Hey, I watched this one recently too. Not a bad flick. Yes, some of it was a bit disturbing.

Did you not like _The Aviator_? That is, if you've seen it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

_It's Complicated_

Why am I gravitating towards chick flicks lately? They usually aren't my cuppa tea. ;-)


----------



## miminka

Canadian Brotha said:


> *Y Tu Mamá También*
> *I half watched it & enjoyed what I saw & luckily recorded it as well so I'm going to watch it proper soon*


You'll like it. It really picks up through the second half. Which was a relief to me because I was starting to lose hope in the beginning... it seemed like a vacuous sex-romp.

*Clambake* (1967). Yes, the corny Elvis-movie. I was in the mood for nothing else.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## LeDiskoLove99

The Box.

I was so confused for most of it haha.


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> You watch a lot of classic films I've noticed, do you or family member/friend have a collection or do you use something like netflix?


All of the above: netflix, the library and i have a lot of movies too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Harry un ami qui vous veut du bien - It's a bizarre French film but it's good, a rather creative mix of everyday life & murder



Keith said:


> All of the above: netflix, the library and i have a lot of movies too.


Your posts have made me want to start watching some classics again. I'm going to start looking at the listings of AMC, TCM, & encore avenue as they tend to show classics often


----------



## Pocketfox

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Have you seen "What's Eating Gilbert Grape"?


I'm still waiting for Mr. Colbert's sequel, _What's Eating Gilbert Grape 2: Piranhas_, to finish production.


----------



## papaSmurf

Pocketfox said:


> I'm still waiting for Mr. Colbert's sequel, _What's Eating Gilbert Grape 2: Piranhas_, to finish production.


This sounds so wonderful, was not aware this was in production.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Splice- pretty typical plot twists and all, but I loved the graphics and yeah just can't really hate on a sci-fi movie.


----------



## Noca

"Moon" Was pretty much predictable except the actions of the AI.


----------



## imt

The Dark Knight


----------



## foodie

Good Luck Chuck............Soooo damn good love dane cook!!


----------



## Cyrus

Remember Me. A decent film but nothing special.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Logan X said:


> Into the Wild.
> 
> I wish i had the guts to do what that guy did.


Ditto. I definitely felt like a kindred spirit to that guy.


----------



## Aloysius

That movie with that guy and that girl and that other person that i forget the name of, A.K.A. some chick flick that my mom and sister made me watch... oh, and Brothers... Tobey Maguire is a horrible actor.


----------



## starblob

Mansfield Park. What was so wrong with Henry Crawford Fanny Price??? You should have married him!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Tenants - It an independent flick with Rose Byrne & Snoop Dogg that seems to take place in the late 60's or early 70's & touches on the reverse of racism but also the power of passion to drive one mad. It started a bit slow but it grew on me. Also, the soundtrack is killer, very artsy


----------



## Cyrus

Hot Tub Time Machine. Quite funny I enjoyed it.


----------



## Pocketfox

_Manhattan_ for the 30th time. You can't not love Allen and Keaton together.

I'm not a saint, OK?

You're too easy on yourself. Don't you see? You're... You rationalise everything. You're not honest with yourself. You talk about, you wanna write a book, but in the end, you'd rather buy a Porsche. You cheat a little bit on Emily and you play around the truth with me. The next thing you know you're in front of a Senate committee naming names.

You are so self-righteous! I mean, we're just people. We're just human beings! You think you're God!

I, I gotta model myself after someone.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Dear John- was good. (obviously, all Nicholas Sparks movies are)
Channing Tatum was chosen (as usual) for looks, not because of how bad his speaking is. 

All N.Sparks movies are the same: Hot guy finds girl who trips or drops something (usually on a beach). Hot guy falls in love with girl. Someone starts a fight and Hot guy shows how macho he is by fighting back. Girl gets mad (even though she knows deep inside it really turned her on). Sex and passion follow as they make up. 
Then they argue about something ridiculous and we wait to see if they get back together or not.


----------



## flyinginside

Slums of Beverly Hills


----------



## BetaBoy90

Mary and Max, also a very cute movie, pretty touching


----------



## muse87




----------



## Noca

Shutter Island


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> Harry un ami qui vous veut du bien - It's a bizarre French film but it's good, a rather creative mix of everyday life & murder
> 
> Your posts have made me want to start watching some classics again. I'm going to start looking at the listings of AMC, TCM, & encore avenue as they tend to show classics often


Glad to see someone else who appreciates my taste classics are great!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Dr House said:


> Shutter Island


Me too.

Such an awesome movie... Marty and Leo just keep crankin' out masterpieces.

Probably going to watch it again tonight.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Everybody's Fine :cry


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Take Him To The Greek*

Last _full_ movie I watched, anyway...


----------



## Your Crazy

Shutter Island

Good crap.


----------



## ktbare

Dead Poets Society- Really liked it.


----------



## csabbia

shutter island.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## starblob

lonelygirl88 said:


> Dear John- was good. (obviously, all Nicholas Sparks movies are)
> Channing Tatum was chosen (as usual) for looks, not because of how bad his speaking is.
> 
> All N.Sparks movies are the same: Hot guy finds girl who trips or drops something (usually on a beach). Hot guy falls in love with girl. Someone starts a fight and Hot guy shows how macho he is by fighting back. Girl gets mad (even though she knows deep inside it really turned her on). Sex and passion follow as they make up.
> Then they argue about something ridiculous and we wait to see if they get back together or not.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Weight of Water - It's a nice reflective dual tale based on a real murder case in the early days of America, the soundtrack is soothing as well


----------



## Keith

Casablanca - the epitome of a classic so many good actors and one fine looking actress by the name of Ingrid Bergman, I so have a crush on her!


----------



## Cyrus

Green Zone. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

Antichrist. Boy what a mistake that was.


----------



## Cyrus

The Final Destination. Was okay I guess, some interesting deaths and that.


----------



## euphoria

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.


----------



## bezoomny

WalkingOnEggShells said:


> Antichrist. Boy what a mistake that was.


I pity you. I wish I could un-watch that.

Last movie I watched was _Interview with a Vampire_.


----------



## Keith

Funny People - was good at first but got way to serious for a comedy
Avatar - Finally saw it, thought it was good not great special effects don't really do much for me but the story to this movie was good enough for me to like it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Phone Booth - It wasn't quite as gripping the second time around but still very good. This limited location hostage type film is hard to pull off well & the only other one I can think of that I really liked "Liberty Stands Still"

The French Connection - It's an interesting classic from the 70's, the style is a bit varied for the more common American format, there are many sequences that follow characters without dialogue or soundtrack music just the sounds of the street. I've seen this frequently in French cinema but rarely if ever in American film, particular for the time these scenes last in the film


----------



## Toad Licker

Venus Beauty Institute


----------



## Canadian Brotha

28 Days - It's about a stint in rehab, it's not great but it has some moments

Les portes tournantes - It's an 80's French Canadian film with a great story of rags to riches/self discovery, it's very good


----------



## Keith

Touch of Evil - stars Charleton Heston and Orson Welles directed by the latter good noir


----------



## kosherpiggy

Dead Poets Society


----------



## danberado

Zulu. Classic British war flik about a hundred Redcoats holding off 4000 African warriors. Nice cinematography. And an early Michael Caine! Basically the British equivalent Seven Samurai.


----------



## papaSmurf

Tokyo Gore Police. Holy cow. This might be the second strangest movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Cleary

Watched this on Thursday.












Jesus, it was depressing. I loved it.

--

Everyone Says I Love You


----------



## starblob

The Painted Veil - it was flawless and beautiful. The eventual reconciliation between Kitty and Walter was natural and timely rather than forced and unjustified. Why couldn't it be a happy ending though.


----------



## cmr

I just finished watching *Eyes Without A Face.*










I loved it! A beautiful horror film... The ending was great. :clap


----------



## Cyrus

War Of The Worlds on blu-ray. Rocked my house to pieces.


----------



## Keith

danberado said:


> Zulu. Classic British war flik about a hundred Redcoats holding off 4000 African warriors. Nice cinematography. And an early Michael Caine! Basically the British equivalent Seven Samurai.


Zulu is a great movie!


----------



## SpunUndone

The Hurt Locker. Really good modern war movie. Sort of an unbiased look into the psychological toll of the Iraq war on soldiers and civilians, without casting any judgment on anyone. Great action, too.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Juno*, though not all the way through.


----------



## Cyrus

Snakes On A Plane. Very enjoyable film.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Avatar. Loved it!!


----------



## lonelygirl88

Saw Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind last night
Awesomeeee 
It would be really cool if that were real: the ability to completely erase someone from our minds.


----------



## Keith

The Man Who Would be King - great film starring Sean Connery and Michael Caine 
Family plot - Hitchcock's last film its really good seen it before
The Accidental tourist- William Hurt shows how good of an actor he is in this movie


----------



## steelmyhead

Timecrimes. Fun movie about time travel. Not particularly rewarding though. A bit of a cheat when it comes to the characters.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Sunshine cleaning.


----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


> Saw Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind last night
> Awesomeeee
> It would be really cool if that were real: the ability to completely erase someone from our minds.


I think that would be a horrible world to live in, I think there would be some people who would just get completely erased from everyone and then kill themselves, or so my brain tells me.


----------



## imt

Rush Hour 2


----------



## BetaBoy90

High Fidelity, one of my favourite romantic comedies, definitely top 5


----------



## lonelygirl88

quiet0lady said:


> I love that movie! It has a really beautiful soundtrack, too. :yes


Yeah- the score of the movie was good/very fitting.


----------



## grandville

Blue Velvet


----------



## ShyFX

From Paris with Love - It was weak!


----------



## JEmerson

Legion - It was alright! Not something I'd watch more than once.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Limits Of Control - This film is beautiful on many levels, it's like poetry, I didn't completely understand what I took in, yet I enjoyed it so


----------



## Toad Licker

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Keith

Dracula - the original one with Bela Lugosi classic horror


----------



## lonelygirl88

Adventureland- 
Good- I recommend it


----------



## AussiePea

lonelygirl88 said:


> Adventureland-
> Good- I recommend it


I really enjoyed that movie, also Zombieland which had a similar cast.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Ospi said:


> I really enjoyed that movie, also Zombieland which had a similar cast.


Yeah I need to check that out, I forgot about it- thanks


----------



## rcapo89

Howard The Duck opcorn


----------



## Witchcraft

Adaptation

The main character has social anxiety !


----------



## Mumble

8 mile the acting wasn't top notch since Eminem is not an actor but the awesome freestyle battle at the end more than made up for it.


----------



## cakesniffer

In the Zombieland vs. Adventureland discussion, Zombieland wins hands down. (Bill Murray!!!) Jesse Eisenberg is fab in both, but Kristen Stewart ruins Adventureland. The girl can't act. She'd have ruined Into the Wild for me too, but thank goodness that was made before this whole Twicrap thing. That, and she only had a small part in that movie.


----------



## Keith

For Whom The Bell Tolls - Gary Copper and Ingrid Bergman in this tale about the Spanish civil war a bit heavy on the dialogue, and romance but the latter just adds to the drama at the end. Not as much action as i would of liked but was still a great movie.


----------



## Keith

nightrain said:


> Always great.


Agreed awesome movie!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sur Le Seuil - It's French Canadian film following how evil maintains it's presence in the world. I like it, this is my second time watching


----------



## Toad Licker

Election


----------



## kosherpiggy

American Psycho. I'm watching step brothers right now


----------



## Cleary




----------



## abracadabra




----------



## SADgirl

The Dark Night! but i didnt get to finish it because my husband wanted to play video games


----------



## starblob

*Yentl* - This film always inspires me to fantasise about being a nervous virgin bride.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Edge of Darkness, Mel Gibson's new-ish thriller. It was nothing amazing, but entertained me.


----------



## Cyrus

Trick R Treat & 21. Both good films.


----------



## BetaBoy90

True Romance- Pure entertainment, wish it was directed by Tarantino though, would've been on another level I'm sure


----------



## heyJude

Jekyll+Hyde. I purchased the dvd off of Amazon (it was only $0.18!) just to see my celeb crush (Bryan Fisher-who's the lead) The movie wasn't great, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Plus, I liked the fact that they didn't show too much gore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ghost Dog: The Way Of The Samurai - Jim Jarmusch definitely has a way about his films but I like them. The soundtracks & cinematography are fresh & the stories contemplative


----------



## Pocketfox

A double feature, _Breathless_ and _Glen or Glenda_.

Apparently men are expected to wear painful, constricting and damaging clothing (hats and belts) while women get to wear luxurious, smooth, comfortable clothing (high heels).

Someday I'd like to visit the fantasy world Ed Wood seems to have lived in.

Watching _Breathless_ at the tail-end of a movie marathon is like putting down a technical manual to go for a jog. It's very energetic and... breezy.


----------



## MissMay1977

Iron Man II


----------



## tutliputli

Miss Potter. I really love that film.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Keith

The Stranger On The Third Floor - good noir featuring Peter Lorre although he only has a small role as the stranger, short movie too


----------



## OneTimed

Goodfellas. Probably Scorsese's best film. 

I had seen parts of it before but for some reason never watched the entire thing. Now I gotta go watch Casino.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Eagle vs. Shark which I just feel I can't appreciate at my age and Annie Hall, the first reall Woody Allen movie I've sat through, it's very enjoyable, I like his unique style of movie


----------



## Witchcraft

Paris When It Sizzles


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wicked Little Things.

The Matrix.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Get Him to the Greek. Overall the plot is really really ****ty, but this isn't a movie you see for the plot. It did have some ****ing hilarious parts though, especially the Diddy chase sequence.


----------



## lencemark

I watched "Big Fish" last night. it wasn't quite what i expected, but i did enjoy it. rate it? i would have to say seven out of ten. there were some disjointed scenes that were hard to follow, and some of the acting was a bit shallow. however, it starts with five, just because it was a Tim Burton film, and because it was all about fantasy.


----------



## ShyFX

Youth in Revolt


----------



## Pocketfox

Ragana said:


> Paris When It Sizzles


Such an underrated movie.


----------



## SpunUndone

Possibly my new favorite movie. Blew me away.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't remember. So I'll say Hot Tub Time Machine!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SpunUndone said:


> Possibly my new favorite movie. Blew me away.


That art piece is wicked


----------



## CeilingStarer

Some modern Western called "Shadowheart." Pretty average.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

John Woo's "The Killer". Pretty badass.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blood In, Blood Out


----------



## ShyFX

^good movie. I thought it was a bit too long though. 



Daybreakers


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## Glacial

Last theatre movie: Iron Man II and it was great because it had a little bit of everything...action, comedy and a good plot.


----------



## Cyrus

The Crazies which was pretty good. 

Then I watched The Bounty Hunter which was ok, not as bad as most reviews have said.


----------



## oohsandaahs

The Darjeeling Limited. I love this film,... probably one of my favourites.


----------



## SpunUndone

The Wolfman (2010). I was disappointed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Lazarus Project - It's a bit slow & sort of messes with a concept similar to that used in The Truman Show, it's one of those ideas that could have done with a larger budget but overall I think it's ok


----------



## origami potato

oohsandaahs said:


> The Darjeeling Limited. I love this film,... probably one of my favourites.


I liked this movie. I also like Wes Anderson's Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou and The Royal Tenenbaums. ^^ Such a neat visual style.

--
Finally got around to seeing Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland. It was okay, but not as good as it was hyped up to be. *shrugs*


----------



## OneTimed

Toy Story 3

AWESOME


----------



## KumagoroBeam

The Last Wave (1977)


----------



## CeilingStarer

Solomon Kane

Follows a 17th Century ex-mercenary who must try and keep Satan from taking his soul. I downloaded it on a whim, and it was actually really good. Highly recommended if you're in to the medieval fantasy genre.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I've watched _Shutter Island_ four times in the last week. Which confirms two things...

1. This an amazing film. 
2. I need to get a life.


----------



## Cleary

JayDontCareEh said:


> I've watched Shutter Island four times in the last week. Which confirms two things...
> 
> 1. This an amazing film.
> 2. I need to get a life.


Good choice. Now I want to see it again.

I watched this last night


----------



## WinterDave

JayDontCareEh said:


> I've watched _Shutter Island_ four times in the last week. Which confirms two things...
> 
> 1. This an amazing film.
> 2. I need to get a life.


You should read the book, it's absolutely amazing, and a little bit different than the movie.I read the book way back before I knew they were going to make it into a movie.It takes a little bit away from the movie when you know everything that is going to happen.The book's ending was a tiny bit different than the movie's, and in my opinion, superior....


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Cleary said:


> Good choice. Now I want to see it again.


You understood everything with only one viewing? That's impressive...​


WinterDave said:


> You should read the book, it's absolutely amazing, and a little bit different than the movie.I read the book way back before I knew they were going to make it into a movie.It takes a little bit away from the movie when you know everything that is going to happen.The book's ending was a tiny bit different than the movie's, and in my opinion, superior....


I have to plead ignorance on this one, I'm not much of a reader. But Dennis Lehane's name seems to be attached to some great films. Gone Baby Gone and Mystic River being the other two. This guy defiantly has my interest peaked, I just might have to check out some of his work. Thanks for the rec.​


----------



## Deathinmusic

Shutter Island. It was good, but the fact that I watched it on a plane on a tiny screen with poor sound and a lot of noise all around me kind of made it less enjoyable.


----------



## LostPancake

Pandorum. A scifi horror movie. It's hard to not compare everything in that genre to Alien, which got everything SO right. 

But Ridley Scott is now going to be making two prequels to the original movie! :boogie


----------



## TheRob

Winter's Bone: Based on the book about an Ozark teen girl's search for her father amongst a family of meth cookers and misogyny. Recommended, but you may need to do something uplifting afterward.


----------



## Keith

Double Indemnity - one of the best noirs around, solid story 
The Public Enemy - A typical James Cagney gangster film, was good


----------



## BetaBoy90

Grizzly Man- Fascinating documentary, although you learn some tidbits about bears and their behaviours, Tim Treadwell is the star attraction and will have you googling his name once the credits roll


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom

Donnie Brasco - I usually LOVE gangster flicks so after I found out Johnny Depp and Al Pacino were in one I had to see it. It was a good movie despite the fact there was only ONE scene where drugs were involved and that usually hits the sweet spot for me when it comes to gangster movies. I'd give it a 8.5/10.

Anyone know any other good gangster flicks. I'm afriad to ask because I probably seen most of the popular ones.


----------



## layitontheline

Toy Story 3. Oh Barbie and Ken, gotta love em.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Vine_of_Sodom said:


> Donnie Brasco - I usually LOVE gangster flicks so after I found out Johnny Depp and Al Pacino were in one I had to see it. It was a good movie despite the fact there was only ONE scene where drugs were involved and that usually hits the sweet spot for me when it comes to gangster movies. I'd give it a 8.5/10.
> 
> Anyone know any other good gangster flicks. I'm afriad to ask because I probably seen most of the popular ones.


Have you seen True Romance, it is a freaking awesome violence packed semi gangster movie. It was written by Tarantino so it is pretty sick.


----------



## izzy

Tim Burton's _Alice in Wonderland_... it was okay.



BetaBoy90 said:


> Have you seen True Romance, it is a freaking awesome violence packed semi gangster movie. It was written by Tarantino so it is pretty sick.


Yes, that's a good movie. I didn't know it was written by Tarantino though.



nightrain said:


> :afr


Was it good?


----------



## Cyrus

Spiderman. It was ok. I'm watching the trilogy so I can get amped up for the reboot in 2012.


----------



## SpunUndone

BetaBoy90 said:


> Have you seen True Romance, it is a freaking awesome violence packed semi gangster movie. It was written by Tarantino so it is pretty sick.


Tarantino is my role model. One day I only hope to be _half_ as cool as him. I still need to watch this movie too.


----------



## SusanStorm

Remember me.
I actually liked it all though it had some of those annoying romantic movie moments.Like why do every romantic movie got to involve that the guy is lying about something and then the girl leaves him for a while,but of course they are going to get together again.:roll
Other than that I thought that it was well made.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Amelie- Yipeeee


----------



## caflme

Clash of the Titans... took my son and his little friend last night.


----------



## IcedOver

Went to "Survival of the Dead", George Romero's latest entry in his zombie saga. It's a pretty bad movie but miles better than "Diary of the Dead", which felt like some stupid high schooler made it. I really believe it's time for him to quit the zombie movies. The first three ("Night", "Dawn" and "Day") are perhaps the best three-film sequence ever, full of apt musings on the human condition. For years us fans wanted him to continue the series and when he did, he gave us "Land of the Dead" which, while slickly made, was just a bunch of boring liberal crap. "Diary" was a catastrophe on all fronts. And now "Survival" is just pretty lame. The acting is better than "Diary" but some of the actors, playing Americans, use thick Irish accents and mannerisms, so thick that they wouldn't have looked out of place wearing little leprechaun outfits. The plot and themes are old and humdrum, too. As Gordon Ramsay would say, "What a shame."


----------



## SusanStorm

BetaBoy90 said:


> Amelie- Yipeeee


Love that movie :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Hardbodies


----------



## mooncake

Kick-***. Thought it was quite good.


BetaBoy90 said:


> Have you seen True Romance, it is a freaking awesome violence packed semi gangster movie. It was written by Tarantino so it is pretty sick.


:high5 I like that film a lot, especially the theme tune by Hans Zimmer!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Martyrs
Street Fighter Alpha


----------



## BetaBoy90

mooncake said:


> Kick-***. Thought it was quite good.
> :high5 I like that film a lot, especially the theme tune by Hans Zimmer!


Yeah lol I actually added that song to my ipod, I love it!


----------



## cpz08

* R*O*C*K*Y *





Anyone relate to Adrian's character?

Rocky visits Adrian at the pet shop:




-----------

Rocky II
Married:




Here she says "I hope you never get tired of me."

Some ask: do you like me?
I ask: Are you tired of me?


----------



## MindOverMood

The Runaways


----------



## miminka

_Jailhouse Rock_. It was flippy... real flippy.


----------



## matty

The bounty hunter


----------



## MindOverMood

MindOverMood said:


> The Runaways


Can't believe I'm admitting this, but just got finished watching New Moon..:afr:b


----------



## Cyrus

The Dark Knight on blu-ray.


----------



## LostPancake

Drag Me To Hell 

I love horror movies. But this one came across almost like a cartoon, it was so over the top.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Toy Story 3! :yay


----------



## egghead

an intresting history of the blues seris from martin scorsesee


----------



## layitontheline

A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)


----------



## miminka

LostPancake said:


> *Drag Me To Hell
> 
> I love horror movies. But this one came across almost like a cartoon, it was so over the top.*


Wait... you sat through that? Oh my God... no. Just, no. I thought it was a bloody waste of time; regardless of whether I was supposed to be laughing with it or at it.


----------



## Keith

Laura - great noir one of the best films I've seen recently has a young Vincent Price in a supporting role I think it won an oscar for cinematography great murder mystery with awesome twists in the story


----------



## huh

Sheri said:


> The Best of Triumph the Insult Comic Dog :clap


Haha...lots of classics on that. I really want him to release a new one with all the recent clips. They're hard to find since the whole NBC thing :|


----------



## BetaBoy90

Toy Story 3, it does a great job of finishing the story and I love how creative the writers get with the whole toy world they've created. One thing though, don't see it in 3D the action didn't even really have any parts for 3D, tbh I only went to 3D because it was the late show, anyways good film.


----------



## notyourstar

I also saw Toy Story 3. I liked the other movies as a kid, but I was never super into them, so I was surprised how immensely I enjoyed it. I didn't go to the 3D version though. I'm poor and I find 3D to be an unnecessary gimmick.


----------



## BetaBoy90

notyourstar said:


> I also saw Toy Story 3. I liked the other movies as a kid, but I was never super into them, so I was surprised how immensely I enjoyed it. I didn't go to the 3D version though. I'm poor and I find 3D to be an unnecessary gimmick.


Yeah it really was well done, you can tell the creators took a long time thinking of some solid ideas for this movie, everything fit really nicely.

Best scene= the clown toy scene


----------



## notyourstar

BetaBoy90 said:


> Yeah it really was well done, you can tell the creators took a long time thinking of some solid ideas for this movie, everything fit really nicely.
> 
> Best scene= the clown toy scene


omg I'm terrified of clowns so that was freaky. Although the baby was just about the creepiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## oh hark

Sunshine Cleaning - was good, I liked the characters


----------



## oh hark

My Year Without Sex - really good.
I <3 movies. I'm just on holidays watching movies and working and it's nice and relaxing, maybe I should just throw away my ambition and live like this always lol.


----------



## LostPancake

LostPancake said:


> Drag Me To Hell
> I love horror movies. But this one came across almost like a cartoon, it was so over the top.





nightrain said:


> It's supposed to be a comedy/horror movie. Like Evil Dead 2 and Army of Darkness.


Oh... well that explains it, lol. If I'd known that when I watched it I might have enjoyed it more. Er, maybe.



AudreyHepburn said:


> Wait... you sat through that? Oh my God... no. Just, no. I thought it was a bloody waste of time; regardless of whether I was supposed to be laughing with it or at it.


I know! I got through half of it and gave up, and then much later, out of utter boredom and depression, watched the rest. I was feeling a bit masochistic, actually. They say depression is anger turned inwards - I think this was my way of punishing myself.


----------



## Cleary

Splice


----------



## BetaBoy90

Till Human Voices Wake Us- Descent, the ending is pretty sketchy but really it's a movie so w/e.


----------



## HTF

just watched Book Of Eli last night.


----------



## Meli24R

The Road-not a bad movie, but it was pretty depressing


----------



## Manfi

Meli24R said:


> The *Road*-not a bad movie, but it was pretty depressing


same
I cried so much that I got embarrassed and paused the movie to get some snacks. When I came back I cried even more 
Don't watch this movie if you're depressed.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

A-Team


----------



## SusanStorm

The Village


----------



## Cyrus

Ponyo on blu-ray. Sweet little film.


----------



## LostPancake

Good Dick

"Come and get it this fall?" lol

It was good. I love movies about screwed up people.

But I'm glad I didn't see it when I was younger - it would have really depressed me. Some person with problems withdraws and isolates themselves, but some other person is really attracted to them, and manages to break through to them, and ultimately the person is rescued. It's like Sleeping Beauty.

And I don't normally watch so many movies, but I'm housesitting for my parents, who have cable. So I'm kind of splurging.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Revolver.

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.


----------



## notyourstar

I rewatched Pretty In Pink again last night. I kind of have a John Hughes obsession.


----------



## SpunUndone

Robin Hood. Pretty damn good, but I wish I'd have waited for the DVD quality video. Cate Blanchett was awesome, and beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## Wehttam

Avatar on a 4 inch portable dvd player screen....just like Cameron would of wanted!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

LostPancake said:


> Good Dick
> 
> "Come and get it this fall?" lol
> 
> It was good. I love movies about screwed up people.
> 
> But I'm glad I didn't see it when I was younger - it would have really depressed me. Some person with problems withdraws and isolates themselves, but some other person is really attracted to them, and manages to break through to them, and ultimately the person is rescued. It's like Sleeping Beauty.
> 
> And I don't normally watch so many movies, but I'm housesitting for my parents, who have cable. So I'm kind of splurging.


That's amusing but I like movies about screwed up people too so I'm going to look it up


----------



## kosherpiggy

Star 80


----------



## Were

Love Me If You Dare ( Jeux D'enfants ) 

it was a really good surrealist french movie , it made me feel the love.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Star Wars V


----------



## BetaBoy90

Boys Don't Cry- Hillary Swank is sooo convincing here it amazes me, the casting was great, I also really enjoyed Peter Sarsgaard in this movie. It is an emotional movie

Also just saw Blue Velvet, definitely alot easier to take in after seeing Eraserhead a while ago lol, dude definitely likes to go crazy with his movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hardbodies 2


----------



## danberado

The 5 Obstructions. The movie has only reinforced my inclination that Lars Von Trier is my favorite living pretentious douche. Never have I seen someone so impish in their own contrived artifice.


----------



## LostPancake

I made it through half of Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist. I feel a bit queasy just saying that. It was that bad.


----------



## danberado

Europa. The movie has only reinforced my inclination that Lars Von Trier is my favorite living pretentious douche. Never have I seen someone so impish in their own contrived artifice.


----------



## rawrguy

The karate kid


----------



## Miss Meggie

*The People vs. Larry Flynt*

*Love* Woody Harrelson _and_ Edward Norton.


----------



## huh

The Game. Interesting idea for a plot...haha. I liked it.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## purplerainx3

Toy Story 3.
I cried.. :/


----------



## steelmyhead

How to Train your Dragon. Airplane movie, so the experience wasn't ideal. I'm sure it would have been better at home.


----------



## LostPancake

Cleary said:


>


Haha, this looks really good. :yes


----------



## LostPancake

I'm halfway through Resident Evil, it's pretty good. I like the allusions to Alice in Wonderland - Milla's character is called Alice, and they go underground into this huge complex, and the AI in charge is called the Red Queen.

I rarely seem to have the patience to sit through a whole movie at once these days. 90 minutes seems like such a long time.


----------



## cakesniffer

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Pocketfox

_Thin_, a documentary on anorexia nervosa. Disturbing. Sad.


----------



## origami potato

Happenstance, with Audrey Tautou. It was interesting, but not a fave.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Far Country


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good Dick - I really like it, I like stories where people with issues can still find love

Le Silence De Lorna - It's a kind of gangster film in which the focus is on a gal in the mix via her boyfriend who just goes along with all that happens. It's good

Adam - It's a similar concept to Good Dick but the guy has issues rather than the girl, it's ok


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth (the original '59 version)


----------



## kosherpiggy

some kind of wonderful <33333333333333
cutest movie ever<33


----------



## Miss Meggie

*My Left Foot: The Story of Christy Brown*


----------



## Cleary




----------



## LostPancake

15 minutes of Memento. It was all I had the patience for.


----------



## Cleary

LostPancake said:


> 15 minutes of Memento. It was all I had the patience for.


aww I love that movie.


----------



## LostPancake

Cleary said:


> aww I love that movie.


Really? Maybe I'll try to watch the rest of it another day, when I'm more in the mood for a brain twister. The way they wrote it really makes you feel like the guy, with no short term memory - it was making my head hurt. But I'd heard good things about it.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Uncertainity(2009)

It was enjoyable, but a bit hipster with the "yellow" and "green" symbolism (which I didn't even really get). It was like taking a reasonable thriller and ruining it, by trying to turn it in to some sort of "Garden State" film for indie-cred.


----------



## Keith

The Black Cat - vintage horror, Bela Lugosi and Boris Karloff in the main roles good story overall well worth watching


----------



## Pocketfox

The Black Cat? I love the short story... please tell me Karloff played the cat.


----------



## Cleary

CeilingStarer said:


> Uncertainity(2009)
> 
> It was enjoyable, but a bit hipster with the "yellow" and "green" symbolism (which I didn't even really get). It was like taking a reasonable thriller and ruining it, by trying to turn it in to some sort of "Garden State" film for indie-cred.


I only watched it for Joseph Gordon-Levitt. :heart
I get what they were trying to do with the two color-coded story lines and how they both deal with feeling 'uncertain' while making decisions and how those decisions will affect the future (both long term and short term - trying not to spoil it for anyone else so I'll leave out details)
But I would have enjoyed it more if it was just one story. The 'green' storyline was kind of dull but at least the 'yellow' storyline was interesting.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Youth In Revolt- I liked it, the ending gave me hope:boogie


----------



## CeilingStarer

Cleary said:


> I only watched it for Joseph Gordon-Levitt. :heart
> I get what they were trying to do with the two color-coded story lines and how they both deal with feeling 'uncertain' while making decisions and how those decisions will affect the future (both long term and short term - trying not to spoil it for anyone else so I'll leave out details)
> But I would have enjoyed it more if it was just one story. The 'green' storyline was kind of dull but at least the 'yellow' storyline was interesting.


Well, I did "get it" then, but I wasn't sure if that is what I was supposed to "get." In the "yellow" world, there were a bunch of school kids in green at one point. I didn't know if the director was tying them in to the theme of having "uncertain" lives, but this was the "yellow" world, so shouldn't they be yellow? lol

Ah well. I love pretentious "concept" films, but I just don't think it worked well here. Yeah, the yellow storyline by itself would have made for a badass thriller.


----------



## SpunUndone

Crazy Heart. Thankfully I had a good friend to talk to after.


----------



## miminka

Canadian Brotha said:


> *Le Silence De Lorna - It's a kind of gangster film in which the focus is on a gal in the mix via her boyfriend who just goes along with all that happens. It's good*


I really want to see that one. I love the Dardenne Brothers.



Toad Licker said:


> *Journey to the Center of the Earth (the original '59 version)*


It was worth it just to see Patricia O'Neil; I loved the while film too.

For me:


I cannot possibly see this film too many times. I have the Criterion Edition and the other day I read the book that came inside of it. It had some interesting interviews with the cast and Gus Van Sant... though I refuse to believe River Phoenix was _that_ egotistical.


----------



## Keith

Pocketfox said:


> The Black Cat? I love the short story... please tell me Karloff played the cat.


lol that would've been awesome, imagine the costume lmao but Karloff plays a satanic madman in this movie that really has nothing to do with the short story other than it has a black cat that Lugosi is afraid of. A closer adaption to the original story is part of a 3 Poe story movie called "Tales of Terror" starring Vincent Price and Peter Lorre in the black cat segment recommended!


----------



## Cyrus

Brooklyns Finest which wasn't too bad

Then I watched Reservoir Dogs, which I liked a lot more than the first time I seen it. Need to re-watch a few more films to see if I actually do like them.


----------



## danberado

Momento is obnoxious. 

Last one I watched... oh yeah.

Hidden Fortress. First Kurosawa film I've seen that I didn't particularly care for. Yojimbo, Sanjuro, Seven Samurai, and Ikiru are great. Next on my list is Rashomon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Moon - It slightly reminded me of Solaris but it wasn't what I expected, it could have been better

The Road - It like a down to earth version of The Book Of Eli, less action more humanity, I liked it


----------



## Cleary




----------



## huh

Scary Movie 3

So very, very random...haha.


----------



## Shy Lady

The Grown-ups- It's defintely a typical Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## nbtxdude

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix... I was ripping it to my home server so that I don't need to use the DVD anymore....


----------



## origami potato

Ratatouille


----------



## Cyrus

Memento. I watched it for a second time as the first time I didn't like it but for some reason had an itching to watch it. I liked it a lot more.


----------



## huh

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Keith

Scarface (1932) - classic gangster movie
The 39 Steps- great earlier Hitchcock
Scarlet Street- directed by Fritz Lang essential noir


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Intervention - It has a style about it & some really raw emotions captured, I like it


----------



## HipHopHead

Last i saw was 
Gridlock'd <---dope
Hot Tub Time Machine <--- pretty funny i liked it
one i recommend people watching is Ninja Assasin its INTENSE


----------



## lonelygirl88

It's Complicated - cute movie.


----------



## AnimeV

Iron Man 2. I expected more from it but none the less it was still good.


----------



## ShyFX

Hot Tub Time Machine

_The best time traveling hot tub machine movie of all time. _


----------



## layitontheline

A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)


----------



## Cyrus

Taxi Driver & Natural Born Killers.


----------



## danberado

Shutter Island. And it was atrocious.


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## LostPancake

I'm part way through Mulholland Drive, and it's good, like some weird dream. I remember wanting to see it when it came out but didn't have anybody to go with. opcorn


----------



## Cyrus

Greenberg. Thought it was crap.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I wanted to watch The Last Airbender but I heard it SUCKS MAJOR ***. Ah well. I'm not surprised.


----------



## layitontheline

The Guardian. Found it pretty interesting, just dragged on a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The French Connection 2 - Gene Hackman plays an awesome well meaning ******* cop, I quite liked it


----------



## Keith

Nosferatu - restored version with original score, great film seen it so many times; first time I've seen such a high quality presentation of it
Cross of Iron - Good war movie starring James Coburn as a German soldier on the Russian front


----------



## cakesniffer

Lilya 4-ever

:cry


----------



## imt

Stepfather


----------



## Riles

Star Trek the first contact, it was on netflix. Pretty good, the music score is amazing.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## david86

^ nice, always a good watch.


I just saw From Paris With Love and it was pretty good.


----------



## fern

I watched a documentary about David Lynch on the Sundance Channel. It was interesting to see how he works.


----------



## EunieLuv

Toy Story 3!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Generations


----------



## Keith

The Lady in Scarlet - well written and Reginald Denny (best known as Algy in the Bulldog Drummond series) does a good job in the lead role the interplay between him and his secretary/girlfriend is great. Vintage low budget public domain greatness!


----------



## Cleary

200 Pounds Beauty. South Korean Romcoms are way better than American romantic comedies but god this movie killed my self esteem today. Kim Ah Joong is so beautiful. Life is unfair.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

The Road--- sucked
The Vampire's Assistant -- not that good either, it wasn't very funny.
Remember Me-- not that great either lol
Valentines Day-- it was good if you like chick flicks


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I mostly watch TV shows. I've been watching season 4 of heroes, True blood, persons unknown... that's it I think.


----------



## Manfi

Haydsmom2007 said:


> The Road--- sucked


You think so? I really liked it, specially after watching The Book of Eli. Kick *** movie but as an Atheist I was offended big time lol.
I like this genre.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Ip Man 2. I think it's officially called "grandmaster Yip Man something or rather."

A little bit more "cheesy" than the first one, but equally the best kung fu cinema in years. It follows Yip Man trying to open a 'wing chun' school in Hong Kong amidst hostile masters of other styles. A 'Western boxing' tour comes to town, and all **** breaks loose.


----------



## NVU

EunieLuv said:


> Toy Story 3!!!


So jelous.



Haydsmom2007 said:


> The Road--- sucked


I actually thought that was a good movie too. I thought Viggo was fantastic.

Watched 2 movies past 2 nights.

FALLEN - Great. Denzel Washington is probably my favourite actor.
MALL COP - Thought this was hilarious, it more or less dies from mid to end but the first half of it had me in stitches.


----------



## starblob

Sheri said:


> Lilya 4-ever
> 
> :cry


Tragic stuff.

The Royal Tenenbaums - I wish Ritchie and Margot got together.


----------



## Pocketfox

I watched Lars von Trier's _Antichrist_. I never know what to think of Trier. It wasn't bad, actually. Better than I expected from a horror film. There were a lot of simulating moments, but afterwards, that's all I felt it was -- a string of interesting, but meaningless, moments. Compared to something like The Shining (which I noticed Cleary just watched, terrific film), it feels... incomplete.

It did boost my admiration for both Dafoe and Gainsbourg, though.


----------



## renegade disaster

internal affairs


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin


----------



## low

I watched No Country For Old Men again last night. I've seen it twice now. Probably one of my favourite films, it has so many hidden messages and things to work out throughout it.


----------



## Keith

From Here to Eternity


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lions For Lambs - I was only half paying attention & caught a few good points made here & there but wasn't really impressed overall


----------



## mikeitlikeit

The A-Team


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Shutter Island


----------



## huh

Mystic River


----------



## miminka

_*Lost In Translation*_. Not bad... the hilarious cultural idiosyncrasies made up for the lack of a plot-line.


----------



## cakesniffer

Alice in Wonderland

Not great, but Helena Bonham-Carter is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Toy Story 3 with my little brother. Good for a kids movie. I enjoyed it. Has to be up there with 'Coraline'.


----------



## Halcyon Daze

The last whole movie I watched was Wolfman. I bet the old ones were better.


----------



## danberado

Its a common misconception that Lost in Translation doesn't have a plot line. 

Just watched two Jean-Pierre Jeunet movies: Amelie and A Very Long Engagement. He's one of my favorite directors now. Looking forward to Micmacs.


----------



## CeilingStarer

danberado said:


> Its a common misconception that Lost in Translation doesn't have a plot line.


Yeah, it has a very strong plot in an emotional/self-discovery sense.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

Book of Eli, it was alright.


----------



## miminka

CeilingStarer said:


> Yeah, it has a very strong plot in an emotional/self-discovery sense.


Yeah, I understood that... it just wasn't enough to make the film stand out for me. Perhaps I'm just a simpleton... :roll


----------



## tutliputli

The Double Life of Veronique. It's my new favourite film.


----------



## CeilingStarer

AudreyHepburn said:


> Yeah, I understood that... it just wasn't enough to make the film stand out for me. Perhaps I'm just a simpleton... :roll


I wasn't having a dig at you or anything. I guess that I'm just quite emotionally ****ed-up, so movies like this seem to impact me more than "lots physically going on" plots.


----------



## Green Eyes

Tha Back-Up Plan. Wanted to see it because of Alex O'Loughlin. I really liked it.


----------



## HipHopHead

just watch the Cube Trilogy again, i still prefer the first one the most.


----------



## abracadabra




----------



## xxguitarplayinxx

Deuce Bigalow


----------



## Manfi

Reservoir Dogs 

loved it!


----------



## Equisgurl

goonies- first time in my life, quite creeped out by it actually.


----------



## huh

The Prestige

I really didn't see that ending coming...haha.


----------



## huh

HipHopHead said:


> just watch the Cube Trilogy again, i still prefer the first one the most.


Wait...trilogy?! ****...I didn't realize they made a third one...lol. Now I have to watch it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

abracadabra said:


>


I can't wait to see that


----------



## abracadabra

It's a lot of fun!


----------



## Keith

From Hell


----------



## matty

Hangover


----------



## EagerMinnow84

i need to see Micmacs. 

i recently saw Forbidden Planet, In the Heat of the Night, The Double Life of Veronique and Breathless. 

might see I Am Love (starring Tilda Swinton) this week.


----------



## danberado

Two zombie flicks.

[Rec]2. Decent, picks up where the other left off. Kind of like what Resident Evil would have been like if it actually followed the game. 
Zombieland. I've got to give it credit, it was better than I was expecting. Reminds me of another game, Left 4 Dead.


----------



## kikachuck

huh said:


> The Prestige
> 
> I really didn't see that ending coming...haha.


Such is the nature of Christopher Nolan. I think The Prestige is one of his more underrated movies, frankly.

Unfortunately, the last movie I saw was The Last Airbender. Just awful. It sets itself up for the obvious joke, hopefully it is the last airbender.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## origami potato

Toy Story 3, Winnie The Pooh & The Fox and The Hound.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## EagerMinnow84

^

twas! quite unnerving at parts. you should watch it!


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

The White Ribbon
Funny Games (2008 remake) 
Mystery Team
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
The Killing (1956)

I watched all of these this weekend. Pretty random combination but all were good in their own right.


----------



## introvert33

I agree about The Prestige

I watched Crazy Heart recently and it was pretty good, even for someone like me who doesn't care that much about Country Music.


----------



## Under17

The Beast (aka Beast of War)


----------



## Cyrus

The Losers. Not bad.


----------



## ShyFX

Shutter Island

I wish they would've answered some things at the end there. I'm still confused.. I'm always confused.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Killers - with Ashton Kutcher and Katherine Heigl very funny movie


----------



## Cyrus

Cop Out. Some laugh out loud moments so not bad, but a bit too long.


----------



## WakaxWaka

"The time traveler's wife"..I Didn't really like It though


----------



## Star Zero

Simon Says, starring the eccentric Crispin Glover.

Basically its about a creepy guy that hunts a group of teenagers that are out camping.
But its better than that. 
He's kinda crazy since something happened with his twin brother, Simon, when they were kids - he killed his parents as a result of jealousy. The effects are ridiculous, but entertaining, at one point he stomps a little dog with his boot, and it looks like a stuffed animal exploding blood everywhere. XD


----------



## Keith

Die Nibelungen part 1 Seigfried - Another Fritz Lang masterpiece! Cant wait to see part 2 of the saga, I will watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dreamers


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


> I liked it :afr


haha, said with a scary smiley? :b doesn't the bad guy remind you of benjamin linus?


----------



## Cyrus

Date Night. It was ok, acting was good but felt a bit confused watching it.


----------



## shadowmask

Cheesy, but not as bad as I expected.


----------



## LostPancake

Keith said:


> Die Nibelungen part 1 Seigfried - Another Fritz Lang masterpiece! Cant wait to see part 2 of the saga, I will watch it tomorrow.


Whoa, I didn't know there was a movie of that! And it's on YouTube -
















EagerMinnow84 said:


> haha, said with a scary smiley? :b doesn't the bad guy remind you of benjamin linus?


Hmm, that makes me want to see this also.


----------



## Your Crazy

1. Toy Story 3

It wasn't the best one they've made, but I still liked it. 

P.S. - Save yourself the money and see it in 2D...

2. The Crazies

Basically it's just like "The Happening", but WAY better. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

ShyFX said:


> Shutter Island
> 
> I wish they would've answered some things at the end there. I'm still confused.. I'm always confused.


Anything in particular that confuses you? I just happen to be a huge geek that's seen this movie 5 times in the course of 3 weeks.

I'll totally understand if you don't reply back.


----------



## Lasair

WakaxWaka said:


> "The time traveler's wife"..I Didn't really like It though


Really, I just ordered the dvd on line - i loved the book.

Just watched Blood Diamond, one of the best films, had me crying!


----------



## Erizal

Last movie I watched was Shutter Island, a few days ago.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just watched Manhattan, I got my daily fix of Woody, need to delve deeper into the WA collection now.


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## fern

La Belle Personne. Thank God for the Sundance Channel otherwise I would never get to watch foreign films.


----------



## renegade disaster

the eye.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- A Patch Of Blue
- Lillies Of The Field
- Paris Blues
- In The Heat Of The Night

I've just had myself a Sidney Portier marathon, all films are great as you would imagine


----------



## Cyrus

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Good film, although not something I'd watch over and over again.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Canadian Brotha said:


> - A Patch Of Blue
> - Lillies Of The Field
> - Paris Blues
> - In The Heat Of The Night
> 
> I've just had myself a Sidney Portier marathon, all films are great as you would imagine


i had a Sidney Poitier double feature last month of Lillies of the Field and In the Heat of the Night. 

yesterday I watched...










for the first time.

definitely my favorite Cronenberg. Jeremy Irons was insanely awesome in this.


----------



## kikachuck

BetaBoy90 said:


> Just watched Manhattan, I got my daily fix of Woody, need to delve deeper into the WA collection now.


I liked Manhattan. Mariel Hemingway was excellent in that one.

Ironic that you mentioned this one because I think that is the one where WA calls Ingmar Bergman the only genius left in cinema. My latest movie was a Bergman, Persona, and frankly, I find him excruciating.


----------



## Meli24R

The Truman Show


----------



## Manfi

nightrain said:


> Very informative.


I just finished watching this. What a documentary!! Loved it.
Did you know that mad dog died in 2008?


----------



## Kwlgurl

Remember me


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - It's Swedish murder mystery that's pretty good but gets lost in translation some with the amount of info to process. It's a bit slow but has some amazing sequences as well. I'm going to watch it again to really take it all in. Apparently it's the first of a trilogy so I'm going to look up the others too


----------



## Keith

The Detective - good movie starring Frank Sinatra


----------



## huh

Oldboy

Don't really like reading subs, but this one was worth it.

I'm thinking about actually going out this weekend and seeing Predators...lol. It actually seems to be getting decent reviews. I expected it to tank horribly.


----------



## Lasair

Paranormal Activity....is was okayish.....**** ending though


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


> Very informative.


I think I will have to add this to my queue.


----------



## SpunUndone

The Men Who Stare At Goats

OMFG Holy ****, I haven't laughed that hard in my entire life. I was literally rolling around on the floor laughing and jumping up and down in parts. And I'm sober lol. I think.

Epic.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Started to watch _Taxi Driver_. But it's depressing as hell, so I turned it off. I don't think I want to watch that movie again.


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Rocky Horror Picture Show <33


----------



## xymic

She's Out of my league (2010)..not worth watching..not even once.


----------



## Neptunus

Futurama: Into the Wild Green Yonder


----------



## Cyrus

Clash of the Titans (2010) It was ok, didn't really get into it though. Medusa was too good looking I thought. The Kracken scene was good though. Overall nothing special.

The Human Centipede. Not even half as bad as what people have been saying, a55 to mouth is nothing new, lol. Worth the watch I guess.


----------



## cakesniffer

An Education

I thought I would like it a lot more than I did.


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind_

Finally a movie with a female lead that I can relate to. It'd be great if this happened more often.


----------



## sacred

jesus camp


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I rewatched A Patch Of Blue & Good Dick, both are good


----------



## flyinginside

_The African Queen_ with Katharine Hepburn and Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## fern

Canadian Brotha said:


> Good Dick


I watched this last night on Hulu. I didn't know what it was about before I started watching it, the plot is a little strange but it turned out to be pretty good. Jason Ritter is a pretty decent actor too.


----------



## Cyrus

Repo Men and Grown Ups. Both pretty crap.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## NVU

JayDontCareEh said:


> Started to watch _Taxi Driver_. But it's depressing as hell, so I turned it off. I don't think I want to watch that movie again.


That films classic, I didn't like it at first but it has depth.



Cleary said:


>


I watched this last night, Christian Bale done a fantastic job.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

fern said:


> I watched this last night on Hulu. I didn't know what it was about before I started watching it, the plot is a little strange but it turned out to be pretty good. Jason Ritter is a pretty decent actor too.


I wasn't sure what to expect the first time out but it is good & it took me a sec to realize who Jason Ritter was



nightrain said:


>


This film is partly based on a couple films from the 70's called Dolemite & The Human Tornado, it has it's moments but the originals are far better


----------



## Meli24R

Shutter Island- Some parts were slow moving, but I really enjoyed it
Hot Tub Time Machine- silly and vulgar of course but funny
The Crazies- I think most modern horror movies suck, but this one surprisingly wasn't bad IMO


----------



## Josh90

Jackie Brown


----------



## Keith

Beverly Hills Cop
Treasure Of The Sierra Madre


----------



## cakesniffer

Malèna


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I watched about a half hour of The Hurricane, it was on TV


----------



## NVU

Canadian Brotha said:


> I watched about a half hour of The Hurricane, it was on TV


Watched that a few days ago, Denzel is def in my top 3.

Anyone ever seen "Waking Life"? A philisophical film.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Canadian Brotha said:


> I watched about a half hour of The Hurricane, it was on TV


Nice call, same here, accept the whole thing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

NVU said:


> Watched that a few days ago, Denzel is def in my top 3.
> 
> Anyone ever seen "Waking Life"? A philisophical film.


I've seen Waking Life but not in a good while, it's definitely a thinkers film



BetaBoy90 said:


> Nice call, same here, accept the whole thing


I was a bit distracted & tried otherwise I would have finished it, I've seen it a couple times though so the half hour was a good refresher


----------



## LostPancake

Two parts of Siegfried (out of 18 ) - it's really good!


----------



## Jessie203

Alexander was on t.v.
It sucked, except for Angelina, and the sex scene between Colin Farrell and his new bride.. yeah.. good stuff lol!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Goonies


----------



## huh

Shawshank Redemption...again. Such a great movie.


----------



## Meli24R

Monty Python and The Holy Grail


----------



## abracadabra

NVU said:


> Watched that a few days ago, Denzel is def in my top 3.
> 
> Anyone ever seen "Waking Life"? A philisophical film.


I watched "Waking Life" a while back. I used to have a particular quote from that movie on a profile somewhere: "On really romantic nights of self, I go salsa dancing with my confusion."


----------



## cmr

Wasn't that great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Girl Who Played With Fire - It's the second of a Swedish trilogy, I liked it


----------



## rawrguy

Despicable Me - extremely funny


----------



## grigori

I made the mistake of watching Eternal Sunshine again. That movie depresses the s**t out of me.


----------



## Cyrus

Death at a Funeral (2010) - Had some really funny bits in it, worth the watch.


----------



## Lasair

My Sisters Keeper


----------



## tcv

The last two movies I've watched have been fantastic.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0346336/
"La meglio gioventù" ("The best of youth") is a 6 hour (2 parts of 3 hours) Italian film which tells the life story of two brothers. I'm not very good at explaining it but it is a great film that I highly recommend people watch. It can be a bit sad at times, though 

The other was "Ladri di biciclette" (The bicycle theif) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0040522/
I also highly recommend this! Though for this it might help to have some idea of post-war Italy


----------



## kikachuck

tcv said:


> The last two movies I've watched have been fantastic.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0346336/
> "La meglio gioventù" ("The best of youth") is a 6 hour (2 parts of 3 hours) Italian film which tells the life story of two brothers. I'm not very good at explaining it but it is a great film that I highly recommend people watch. It can be a bit sad at times, though
> 
> The other was "Ladri di biciclette" (The bicycle theif) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0040522/
> I also highly recommend this! Though for this it might help to have some idea of post-war Italy


I've seen both of those. I loved The Bicycle Thief, Best of Youth was a pretty long and hard slog, but ultimately, I think it was worth it.

I watched Greenberg last night. Not too bad.


----------



## NVU

I took a break from all the action and horror's i've been watching lately to watch "Wall-E". Enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Deathinmusic

16 Blocks. I think Mos Def was very likable in his role. I was a little surprised to shed some tears at the end...


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## Keith

To Have And Have Not - Tale set in Martinique backdrop is the conflict between the Free French and Vichy French in WWII, stars Humphrey Bogart and his soon to be wife Lauren Bacall directed by the great Howard Hawks quite enjoyable movie


----------



## tutliputli

'Twilight'. I was curious to see what all the fuss is about. I still don't know what all the fuss is about. I was bored ****less for the entire 55 minutes I actually watched. Then I turned it off.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

tutliputli said:


> 'Twilight'. I was curious to see what all the fuss is about. I still don't know what all the fuss is about. I was bored ****less for the entire 55 minutes I actually watched. Then I turned it off.


I saw the first one. It was so incredibly boring! I thought it would be bad but in a fun campy way. It took itself way too seriously and drab acting.

I just watched...










It was very good. 

Colin Firth looked fantastic in big black rimmed glasses.


----------



## feels

'Quills' was just on IFC. :boogie


----------



## Lasair

The Time Trailer's Wife

Anyone find that when you watch a film that you're already read the book of, the film moves WAY too fast?


----------



## Your Crazy

The Book of Eli

Basically Denzel Washington gets sent on a Moses like mission to deliver a Bible "west". I still halfway don't know what happened, but their goggles were awesome.


----------



## Cyrus

Blood Diamond which was brilliant then I watched The Prestige which was really good but had me a bit confused towards the end.


----------



## Lasair

Cyrus said:


> Blood Diamond .


One of my favourite


----------



## miminka

It came in my Stanley Kubrick boxed set that I bought on impulse yesterday seeing as I have somewhat of a steady income. I don't know... I must be missing something. Yes, I enjoyed it, and I understand the whole response to our sex-and-violence obsessed culture thing, but the first half was so violent I could barely watch it.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## TheRob

I saw Inception today.

Last weekend, while visiting my folks, I caught an arly 1970s film "Friends of Eddie Coyle" on cable.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cowboys


----------



## MindOverMood

Face off

Great movie.


----------



## huh

No Country for Old Men

It was good.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Saw Inception last night! It was freaking awesome, if you enjoy watching unique ideas that require at least a semi active brain go see it!


----------



## Meli24R

Toy Story 3, loved it


----------



## stephmae

Cleary said:


>


did you like it? it's on my list of movies I want to see.


----------



## Keith

Fury - stars Spencer Tracy and directed by one of the best ever: Fritz Lang
Midnight Cowboy - odd movie good though even though it is a bit depressing
Roman Holiday - Audrey Hepburn and Gregory Peck, shot completely in Rome cinematography is excellent fine acting as well


----------



## xymic

The Godfather..watched it for the first time..AMAZING!

Can't believe I watched this masterpiece NOW. Should've watched it way before.


----------



## huh

What About Bob


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Troy


----------



## kingfoxy

The house by the cemetry an old horror film about a haunted house quite gory and rather creepy it was made in 1981.And was on tv a couple of days ago i would say it was a good film check it out if your a horror fan.


----------



## Cyrus

Insomnia - Was good but probably Nolans weakest film (though I've not seen Inception or Following).

The Damned United - Good film but not something I'd be excited to see again.


----------



## Chri588

Inception - A really good film, a bit confusing but when you understand it, it is a good film.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hot Tob Time Machine, it was ok


----------



## Manfi

Memento and Shindler's list


----------



## Gorillaz

Inception. Solid movie, but confusing. Do some sudokus before the movie to get your mind warmed up


----------



## SpunUndone

The A-Team

Not bad. Mostly nostalgia probably.


----------



## Eia Au

Last movie I saw was inception which I loved.


----------



## SpunUndone

Eia Au said:


> Last movie I saw was inception which I loved.


I really wanna see this. I may even go to the theater with my brother.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

sadfox said:


> The house by the cemetry an old horror film about a haunted house quite gory and rather creepy it was made in 1981.And was on tv a couple of days ago i would say it was a good film check it out if your a horror fan.


I remember this one. That little blonde tranny kid was hilarious.

I must say that Lucio Fulci is a criminally underrated director, too.


----------



## SpunUndone

Just got back from watching Inception at the theater.

Nice concept. Felt a little like I was being forced to sit through a college lecture though.


----------



## Neptunus

Pan's Labyrinth - It was my second time seeing it, I'd missed the beginning the first time around. Great movie, but a little too graphic for me. I still can't get past that horrific scene where the general smashes that guy's face in with a bottle. So gross ... uke


----------



## huh

Little Children

The only part that annoyed me slightly was the narration, otherwise a good flick.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## EagerMinnow84

huh said:


> Little Children
> 
> The only part that annoyed me slightly was the narration, otherwise a good flick.


The narration wasn't needed at all. A strange film to include narration.


----------



## bazinga

I cant remember the last movie I watched, but the last movie I thoroughly enjoyed was Shutter Island.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

Inception


----------



## kikachuck

EagerMinnow84 said:


> The narration wasn't needed at all. A strange film to include narration.


That's how I always felt about that movie too. The last movie I saw was Inception... awesome.


----------



## ShyFX

Greenberg

It was horrifyingly bad.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ nooo, I was really looking forward to it. I hope you've just got sucky taste:b

I watched the losers last night, it was cheesy and derivative but I was into it enough to enjoy all the hollywood violence and witty one liners. And Jason Patric looks _nothing _like I remember him. Although the only film I can remember him in was speed 2 "cruise control"

I suppose being in film like that bad will catch up with you eventually.:no


----------



## JayDontCareEh

_The Ninth Gate_ starring Jonny Depp.

I've seen it probably close to 20 times, and I never get sick of it.



bazinga said:


> I cant remember the last movie I watched, but the last movie I thoroughly enjoyed was Shutter Island.


:high5

Great film.


----------



## emptybottle2

The Kids are All Right. 

It was basically a sitcom. Entertaining but not really worth the hype.


----------



## LostPancake

huh said:


> What About Bob


I loved that movie - I need to see it again someday. 



Neptunus said:


> Pan's Labyrinth - It was my second time seeing it, I'd missed the beginning the first time around. Great movie, but a little too graphic for me. I still can't get past that horrific scene where the general smashes that guy's face in with a bottle. So gross ... uke


Yeah, that nearly ruined the movie for me, which was otherwise great. There was a similar gross-out scene in The Orphanage, produced by the same guy (Guillermo del Toro).

Nausea is NOT something I want to feel when watching a movie!


----------



## Neptunus

LostPancake said:


> Yeah, that nearly ruined the movie for me, which was otherwise great. There was a similar gross-out scene in The Orphanage, produced by the same guy (Guillermo del Toro).
> 
> Nausea is NOT something I want to feel when watching a movie!


Hmmm, haven't seen that movie... maybe I won't! I guess what bothered me the most was that it was SO realistic. And the crunching sound that went with it... yuck! Yeah, that was too much.


----------



## LostPancake

Neptunus said:


> Hmmm, haven't seen that movie... maybe I won't! I guess what bothered me the most was that it was SO realistic. And the crunching sound that went with it... yuck! Yeah, that was too much.


Agreed. The Orphanage is really good though - it's just this one gross scene (and it's not as bad as the one in Pan's Labyrinth).

--

I think I'm 6/18ths of the way through Siegfried now. This is about the pace I like to watch movies.


----------



## Manfi

The losers 
Dumbest movie I've watched all year!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist, good and is what you'd expect.


----------



## Neptunus

LostPancake said:


> Agreed. The Orphanage is really good though - it's just this one gross scene (and it's not as bad as the one in Pan's Labyrinth).


 Good to know, thanks. Maybe I'll check it out then. I'm not usually _that_ squeamish, but that scene hit the spot. (No pun intended.)


----------



## tutliputli

LostPancake said:


> Agreed. *The Orphanage is really good though* - it's just this one gross scene (and it's not as bad as the one in Pan's Labyrinth).


I really liked The Orphanage, it's a great horror film.



BetaBoy90 said:


> Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist, good and is what you'd expect.


I really wanna see this!

The last movie I watched was Amelie (again). I'll never tire of it. I've also been listening to the soundtrack a lot lately. Love it.


----------



## ShyFX

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^ nooo, I was really looking forward to it. I hope you've just got sucky taste:b


Well my taste is pretty atrocious so don't listen to me. :b


----------



## SpunUndone

Watching Man On Fire right now. I've seen it before in the theater, but it's pretty good. I like the filming style too.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Mary & Max was fantastic! I love stop motion animation. 

Going to see Inception tomorrow! Excited!


----------



## Cyrus

Splice. Nasty little film but I liked it.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Wolf Creek. Jeez, talk about sexism, the sole survivor is a male because all the female characters are death, lol.

In a serious note, i think the movie is pretty good, not downright scary but it was suspenseful enough to keep me hooked.


----------



## MindOverMood

I love me some 70's kung fu flicks!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The Hangover
- 300
- The Goods
- Domino
- 3:10 To Yuma
- Soul Men
- The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
- The Girl Who Played With Fire
- The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest

There are probably few more, I've not been here in a week


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Inception!


----------



## huh

I keep seeing good reviews for Inception. I'm not a fan of going to the theaters, but I think I'll have to give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

huh said:


> I keep seeing good reviews for Inception. I'm not a fan of going to the theaters, but I think I'll have to give it a shot this weekend.


I rarely go to the theatre because of the cost, but this is worth it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I TRIED to watch _Funny People,_ but the darn DVD froze. I HATE DVDs!!!

... I did watch _Before Sunrise,_ per someone's "ahem" suggestion. :blank

Uhm, I really am shy. *sheepish grin* :|


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

MindOverMood said:


> I love me some 70's kung fu flicks!


What's this I spy? :yes

Eh, lets just chalk it up to a weird mood. LOL


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Inception!


I saw that the other day and it was a thrill.


----------



## shaqman

Inception is great!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

City of God, it was beastly good, shouldn't have waited so long to see it


----------



## Cyrus

Toy Story 3, couldn't find any faults with it.


----------



## Chairman Dan

Synecdoche New York

It was quite depressing, but the performances and music made up for its' relentlessly gloomy mood.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Inception


----------



## Dulcinera

Funny Games.

Truely brutal and unrelenting film


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## redtogo72

The 50 Worst Movies Ever Made. It's on Netflix's "Watch Instantly." Here's a list of the movies: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449786/board/thread/120599432?d=129742703&p=1#129742703.


----------



## danberado

Gran Torino and Million Dollar Baby, both were exceptional.


----------



## Pocketfox

redtogo72 said:


> The 50 Worst Movies Ever Made. It's on Netflix's "Watch Instantly." Here's a list of the movies: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449786/board/thread/120599432?d=129742703&p=1#129742703.


I've seen some of these. Glen or Glenda is absolutely brilliant. PULL THE STRINGS!

It's lucky that movie never got any publicity until thirty years later, or it would've made the transgender rights movement a laughing stock.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bullitt


----------



## strawberryjulius

_Kiki's Delivery Service_


----------



## Keith

Dark Passage - Another Bogart/Bacall movie for me... big suprise lol... it was good however and the cinematography was top notch they just dont do it like that any more... at least not in American films I mean the first third is shot completely in first person awesome!


----------



## Cleary




----------



## danberado

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs. Quite good, I'd say Pixar quality. Not unlike Ratatouille, the animation is crisp and hectic while the food textures are pretty amazing. Has heart too, but some superfluous characters like the monkey (the dog in Up that used basically the same gimmick was put to much better use) and the grown-up baby. And there is also some camp appeal served up by Bruce Campbell and Mr. T.


----------



## Cleary

strawberryjulius said:


> _Kiki's Delivery Service_


One of my favorite movies growing up. It's been years since I've seen this.


----------



## Cyrus

The Ghost Writer. Very good film, dragged a little towards the end but I liked it.


----------



## Were

Moon. 

Smart indie sci fi, Sam Rockwell was great too.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Cyrus said:


> The Ghost Writer. Very good film, dragged a little towards the end but I liked it.


I can't wait to see this... Glad to hear you liked it.


----------



## kingfoxy

Drillbit taylor starring owen wilson as a homeless man who takes a job helping kids take on the school bullys.Good comedy family film that all can enjoy a good laugh as well.:teethlots of funny moments.


----------



## Georgina 22

Mr Bean's Holiday


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?_

_Safe_


----------



## kosherpiggy

Hard Candy


----------



## LostPancake

Keith said:


> Dark Passage - Another Bogart/Bacall movie for me... big suprise lol... it was good however and the cinematography was top notch they just dont do it like that any more... at least not in American films I mean the first third is shot completely in first person awesome!


I saw that last year - it was weird to not see Bogart for so much of the movie, but it was good otherwise.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pollyanna


----------



## matty




----------



## Pocketfox

Watching _Cleo from 5 to 7_ now. Strange how few female directors there are these days.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Pocketfox said:


> Watching _Cleo from 5 to 7_ now. Strange how few female directors there are these days.


I LOVE THIS FILM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes. Yes I do. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Terminator Salvation - It was ok


----------



## BetaBoy90

In Bruges- Enjoyable film


----------



## Neptunus

2012- Even crappier than I expected. :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Red Planet - It's alright I guess, really I just felt like indulging the "what if we went to mars?" cravings I've had since reading Kim Stanley Robinson's Mars Trilogy


----------



## Meli24R

The Prestige, I found it boring


----------



## Cyrus

Cemetary Junction. It was ok, nothing special but worth the viewing to pass the time.


----------



## innocuous

Dogtooth (Kynodontas). Highly unsettling movie.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Dulcinera

The Science Of Sleep - I'd recomend this one to anyone who hasn't seen it


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## Lasair

Cold Mountain - I usually hate war and romance but this was brilliant, loved the ending. I want to find myself an Inman, I loved him.


----------



## Keith

Battleship Potemkin- Eisenstein is a master I definitely plan on seeing more of his films
Sergeant York- Good film starring Gary Cooper as a pacifist forced into war and ends up a hero.


----------



## foodie

My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## EagerMinnow84

What an amazing film.


----------



## Neptunus

Clash of the Titans (the remake). Meh, I'd give it a B-. It's almost an entirely different movie from the original, which I liked better.


----------



## BetaBoy90

EagerMinnow84 said:


> What an amazing film.


I'm curious as to what this movie is called? I realise Bill and Ted did a spoof about this I'm sure, so my intentions may be for dumb reasons, but if you see this I'd like to know?


----------



## Cleary

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm curious as to what this movie is called? I realise Bill and Ted did a spoof about this I'm sure, so my intentions may be for dumb reasons, but if you see this I'd like to know?


The Seventh Seal

I haven't seen that Bill and Ted movie in such a long time. I didn't even realize they spoofed that scene.


----------



## danberado

Pan's Labyrinth and it's spiritual predecessor, The Spirit of the Beehive. Both are set in the immediate aftermath of Franco's civil war in Spain. They both have young girls escaping/coping with the horrors they encounter by escaping into grim fantasies. The message of Pan's Labyrinth is that fantastic nightmares pale in comparison to the visceral horrors people inflict upon each other. Beehive is more haunting: in an understated way it addresses how innocence reacts to violence. Beehive lingers on shots of buildings where the camera is outside, and the drama is inside, unseen. I highly recommend it to anyone who appreciated Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Pocketfox

EagerMinnow84 said:


> What an amazing film.


I shall remember this moment: the silence, the twilight, the bowl of strawberries, the bowl of milk. Your faces in the evening light. Mikael asleep, Jof with his lyre. I shall try to remember our talk. I shall carry this memory carefully in my hands as if it were a bowl brimful of fresh milk. It will be a sign to me, and a great sufficiency.

Have you seen any of his other films? I saw _Vargtimmen/Hour of the Wolf_ for the first time only recently, it's just as brilliant.


----------



## zta

I love Ingmar Bergman. I also love The Silence, Persona, Cries and Whispers.

I just saw Gas Light.

I have Goddard's "2 or 3 Things I Know About her" from netflix but haven't watched yet.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Jungle 2 Jungle*
Haven't watched that since I was a kid. Put me in a much better mood.


----------



## Wehttam

*Live Free or Die Hard*

Why does Bruce Willis always play the bald guy?


----------



## Pocketfox

zta said:


> I love Ingmar Bergman. I also love The Silence, Persona, Cries and Whispers.
> 
> I just saw Gas Light.
> 
> I have Goddard's "2 or 3 Things I Know About her" from netflix but haven't watched yet.


How was Gaslight? It's been on my to-watch list for a long, long time. And I've got 2 or 3 Things I Know About Her on my coffee table too, actually.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Pocketfox said:


> I shall remember this moment: the silence, the twilight, the bowl of strawberries, the bowl of milk. Your faces in the evening light. Mikael asleep, Jof with his lyre. I shall try to remember our talk. I shall carry this memory carefully in my hands as if it were a bowl brimful of fresh milk. It will be a sign to me, and a great sufficiency.
> 
> Have you seen any of his other films? I saw _Vargtimmen/Hour of the Wolf_ for the first time only recently, it's just as brilliant.


The only other Bergman film I saw was _The Virgin Spring_. It was tragically beautiful. Must watch more! 



> I love Ingmar Bergman. I also love The Silence, Persona, Cries and Whispers.


I have all three of these in my queue.


----------



## zta

Pocketfox said:


> How was Gaslight? It's been on my to-watch list for a long, long time. And I've got 2 or 3 Things I Know About Her on my coffee table too, actually.


I love Gaslight. (I came across it because I heard it could be enlightening for people who had narcissistic or manipulative parents.)


----------



## toughcookie

I watched Salt, which impressed me because the reviews I heard were pretty low. When reviews are low, I tend to be impressed with the movie in the end (low expectations).


----------



## Pocketfox

EagerMinnow84 said:


> tragically beautiful


Speaking of which, is that a _Three Colors_ avatar you have?


----------



## Cyrus

Shelter, seemed interesting enough, probably a bit too long and I got a bit confused towards the end. But that's me all over .


----------



## renegade disaster

wongk222 said:


> Buffalo '66i like it very much


I need to watch this again ,I remember watching it a while back and liking it.


----------



## Cyrus

Operation Endgame. Utter crap. Only Rob Corddry made it worth the watch.


----------



## Resonance

Inception - a great film, but certainly over-hyped.


----------



## Pocketfox

_Oldboy_. I wasn't blown away, like some people were, but I was pleasantly surprised. I was expecting a sleazy revenge flick and a forced twist, but it all came together pretty well, had a few really original and interesting sequences, and kept me involved.

I also watched _Up_, for something lighter when trying to sleep. It was --*SQUIRREL*--


----------



## cybernaut

The Road


----------



## ShyFX

Office Space

I love that movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Jazz Baroness - It's a documentary on friendship of Nice Rothschild & Thelonious Monk


----------



## flyinginside

_The Grapes of Wrath_


----------



## Cleary




----------



## bassy

Robin Hood: Men in Tights

stupid funny.....makes me laugh though.


----------



## introvert33

the surrogates.....good, but I'm a Bruce Willis fan and this is my kind of movie (I found it funny that the same actor played 'the inventor' in both this movie and I, Robots)

A Single Man.....awesome! great cinematography, interesting character, entertaining storyline


----------



## introvert33

Cleary said:


>


sounds interesting, you didn't say what you thought of it


----------



## PsyKat

Despicable Me at the Mall of America on Wednesday for my birthday 

Not as wonderful as I expected but still great!


----------



## Keith

Alexander Nevsky - Soviet film about the Russians defeating the Teutonic knights directed by Eisenstein and music by Prokofiev
High Noon- Gary Cooper and Grace Kelly star in this Oscar winning western 
October - Soviet film about the Bolshevik revolution directed by Eisenstein music by Shostakovich
The Killing - Kubrick's film noir very good
House by the River - Fritz Lang directed movie about a writer who kills his maid and dumps the body in the river


----------



## introvert33

Keith said:


> Alexander Nevsky - Soviet film about the Russians defeating the Teutonic knights directed by Eisenstein and music by Prokofiev
> High Noon- Gary Cooper and Grace Kelly star in this Oscar winning western
> October - Soviet film about the Bolshevik revolution directed by Eisenstein music by Shostakovich
> The Killing - Kubrick's film noir very good
> House by the River - Fritz Lang directed movie about a writer who kills his maid and dumps the body in the river


You seem to be on an Eisenstein kick, let me know if you see Thunder Over Mexico and what you think. I haven't seen it but I've been hearing about it lately/ the role Sinclair played in its production.


----------



## fern

Fur. It's a fictional biography about Diane Arbus, It was good. It had an interesting surreal quality about it. Kind of reminded me of a David Lynch movie.


----------



## kosherpiggy

American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## kosherpiggy

Waiting


----------



## huh

Idiocracy

Hilarious movie...hahaha.


----------



## millenniumman75

The Women - Meg Ryan and Annette Bening. I lett it to go shop for tennis shoes, though.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Meli24R

When in Rome-only started watching it because I like Kristen Bell, but I gave up on it after about 30 minutes


----------



## Lasair

Watching Panic Room...I think they air this film ever 2 months and it's not even that good


----------



## renegade disaster

star trek generations. I like tng, ds9 and voyager. but this film bored the pants off of me.


----------



## Keith

introvert33 said:


> You seem to be on an Eisenstein kick, let me know if you see Thunder Over Mexico and what you think. I haven't seen it but I've been hearing about it lately/ the role Sinclair played in its production.


I'll let you know if I see that one I'm gonna watch "Ivan the terrible" very soon and also his movie "Strike" is on my list of movies to see. I 'd like to see as many of his movies as possible as so far I've been totally impressed with his films and his style is just genius and i dont use that term loosely.


----------



## nox

_Watching Panic Room...I think they air this film ever 2 months and it's not even that good
_

I remember seeing that in theatres, and being so disappointed, haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Secret In Their Eyes - I think it's the first Argentine film I've seen & it's great


----------



## shale

Zombieland


----------



## EmptyRoom

Runaway Bride, it was on last night on tbs, I actually liked it.


----------



## Keith

Dead Gorgeous - A Masterpiece Theater movie very similar to the Hitchcock movie "Strangers on a Train" except its women who want to get rid of their husbands, was pretty good worth watching.


----------



## ShyFX

After.Life

I thought it was ok..probably wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## MrWorry

"Love the Beast"

A great documentary with Eric Bana, Jeremy Clarkson, Dr. Phil and Jay leno.

Made me feel better after a crappy week of having to deal with people at work critizing my passion for cars.


----------



## Judi

Inception


----------



## Neptunus

Moon. A surprisingly good and original movie!


----------



## introvert33

Neptunus said:


> Moon. A surprisingly good and original movie!


oh good! its on my Netflix instant queue


----------



## Riles

Dark City


----------



## Riles

Gaper Makers vol.2.

*shifts eyes from side to side*


----------



## Neptunus

introvert33 said:


> oh good! its on my Netflix instant queue


Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised! They took and old storyline and added a few twists. Definitely worth watching!


----------



## Slim Shady

A Single Man


----------



## rdrr

Last night I watched a movie called Pathology. It's about a group of doctors in a residency that work in a morgue doing autopsy's that play this secret 'game'. The game is you have to kill someone and the other people in the group find out how they died.


----------



## Dub16

Watched "An Education" last night.

Tis alright like. Worth a look.

Although its based back in England in 1961, and they all talk like this:

"Oh yah, for sure. Do lets ask Father if we can attend theatre together"
"Oh we shall, we shall indeed"
"Jolly Good old chap!"


aye, ye'd be worried aboot talkin funny after watchin it like


----------



## ShyFX

Watchmen


was really good on blu-ray.


----------



## grigori

I love Watchmen, that's such a cool movie.

I just watched Kick-***, which was WAY different than I thought it would be. Good though.


(Edit: apparently I can't put the name of the movie since *** is censored)


----------



## Cyrus

The Girl Who Played With Fire. Enjoy it as much as the first one. Will be looking forward to the third.


----------



## Neptunus

nightrain said:


> I'm glad you liked it! One of my favourite movies from last year  It was directed by David Bowie's son :O


I didn't know that! I look forward to watching other movies by him!


----------



## Neptunus

anymouse said:


> alice in wonderland. too bad they replaced the edible mushrooms with something more family-friendly. *tsk tsk tim for listening to disney*


^ Yet they kept the gross eyeball plucking scene and showed decapitated heads floating in the queen's moat! Gotta love their logic! :lol


----------



## Riles

rdrr said:


> Last night I watched a movie called Pathology. It's about a group of doctors in a residency that work in a morgue doing autopsy's that play this secret 'game'. The game is you have to kill someone and the other people in the group find out how they died.


*quickly types Pathology into netflix search.*


----------



## Riles

Dude where's my car

Those alien chicks are so hot.


----------



## lazy calm

palindromes by todd solondz. i like his movies. although its not his best movie i thought it was very sweet and weird ofc


----------



## lazy calm

Drella said:


> Suicide Circle
> Buffalo '66


buffalo 66 is one of my favourites ever. it's so simple yet so good film. very unusual romance..! i love it. i really like vincent gallo & christina ricci.


----------



## shale

The Road

Pretty good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness


----------



## low

The book of Eli...I would have killed him >_<

Entertaining to watch the once at least.


----------



## BetaBoy90

GoodBye Lenin- It was interesting, and I really liked the main character. But after a while the main idea got old.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Dub16 said:


> "Oh yah, for sure. Do lets ask Father if we can attend theatre together"
> "Oh we shall, we shall indeed"
> "Jolly Good old chap!"


You mean british people do not talk like that? Shocking!


----------



## feels

lazy calm said:


> palindromes by todd solondz. i like his movies. although its not his best movie i thought it was very sweet and weird ofc


I've been trying to watch all of his movies lately. 
Just got done watching 'Happiness'. Really, really loved it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

<--- Ponyo!


----------



## Manfi

The Ghost Writer
Loved it!


----------



## Cyrus

Donnie Brasco. Really like this film it definitely warrants a blu-ray purchase.


----------



## tutliputli

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## shale

feels said:


> I've been trying to watch all of his movies lately.
> Just got done watching 'Happiness'. Really, really loved it.


I just watched this. I love stories about the rare people who are actually more screwed up then I am.


----------



## kingfoxy

Disturbia a teenage boy spends his time spying on his neighbours and is shocked to discover the man across the road is a serial killer and with his 2 friends they try to prove it but the killer finds out.Thats when things get dangerous for the teenage friends interesting thriller worth watching.


----------



## low

sadfox said:


> Disturbia a teenage boy spends his time spying on his neighbours and is shocked to discover the man across the road is a serial killer and with his 2 friends they try to prove it but the killer finds out.Thats when things get dangerous for the teenage friends interesting thriller worth watching.


I just watched that too.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Kinsey


----------



## Slim Shady

Shutter Island.
Nice movie.


----------



## Cyrus

Assault On Precinct 13 (2005). Enjoyed it a lot more than the first time I watched it when it first came out.


----------



## fern

Numb. It's about a guy who suffers from depersonalization disorder. It has Matthew Perry in it, it was okay but not something I would pay to see.


----------



## Dub16

Twas called "The Care-Bears Movie-2, a new generation."

It wasnt a patch on the first one though. The sequels are never as good. And some of the care bears had lost their looks since they made the first one.

Plus, I'm not sure they actually cared atall. The actin was mediocre, and the special effects were questionable.


----------



## mooncake

A Home at the End of the World - didn't really like it, not after Colin Farrell appeared on screen anyway.
Adventureland
The Time Traveller's Wife - uke didn't really like the book, but this was pants.


sadfox said:


> Disturbia a teenage boy spends his time spying on his neighbours and is shocked to discover the man across the road is a serial killer and with his 2 friends they try to prove it but the killer finds out.Thats when things get dangerous for the teenage friends interesting thriller worth watching.


BBC1? Was gonna watch it too, but was too knackered. Ended up going to bed at 10pm!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

The Last Airbender. Bad bad acting, but the special effects are very good. The pacing seems a bit rushed and i don't dig the story at all. Overall it's not really worth my money though.


----------



## RonDima

the Spirit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Men In Black


----------



## feelgoodlost

The beach. I would recommend it.


----------



## Keith

The Woman in the Window - A masterpiece of Fritz Lang's American period. Edward G Robinson stars its got murder, blackmail, yeah what a great noir!
The General - All I have to say is Buster Keaton is the man! Not lol funny mostly but an amusing film for sure


----------



## sociallyretarded

Ramona and Beezus. It was cute, especially the girl that played Ramona.


----------



## Aloysius

Hachi.


----------



## MkMiku

Saw "How to Train Your Dragon" for the 2nd time (one of my favorite films this year). A friend forced me to see "Despicable Me" the week before that (I didn't like it ).


----------



## danberado

Dub16 said:


> Twas called "The Care-Bears Movie-2, a new generation."
> 
> It wasnt a patch on the first one though. The sequels are never as good. And some of the care bears had lost their looks since they made the first one.
> 
> Plus, I'm not sure they actually cared atall. The actin was mediocre, and the special effects were questionable.


Holy cow man, blast from the past. Can't tell if you're being ironic or not but-

I'm a little embarrassed to confess that even into my teenage years, I'd watch the first one as part of my "common-cold" ceremony. A paper bag full of used tissues... and the Forest of Feelings. The Icky Stick Bubble Gum.


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Un Prophete._ An absolute masterpiece. It definitely made my top 5 list of all time.


----------



## Were

i watched inception and now this spinning sh.t is stuck in my subconscious making me question reality.

seriously its pretty sick, it made me want to concentrate on dreaming and especially lucid dreaming again.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

*THE LAST AIRBENDER *
Inception
Salt


----------



## Cyrus

Heat. Man that gun battle scene was superb.

Then I watched The Infidel which was ok.


----------



## Georgina 22

Bee movie


----------



## heyJude

Brothers.


----------



## Were

Cyrus said:


> Heat. Man that gun battle scene was superb.


I think that's the best shootout scene ever


----------



## TheDaffodil

Repo Men. I didn't know what it was about when we first rented it and then we put it in and I was like, "Whoa, not what I was expecting...." but not bad.


----------



## Keith

Faust - A great film of F.W. Murnau lags a little in the middle but great film overall a German expressionist masterpiece
Island of Lost Souls(1932) - "horror" movie not as great as I expected but far from bad, White Zombie is a better film in this vein from the same time period possibly because Bela Lugosi has a bigger role in the latter


----------



## kingfoxy

cry wolf a thriller about a group of students at a campus who play practical jokes and send a email to all the students saying a serial killer with an orange ski mask is coming to kill them.When the killer turns up in ski mask and looks set to kill is it a killer or a kid playing a joke.Jon bon jovi stars as the teacher in this average thriller from 2005.


----------



## lazy calm

_*Ma vie en rose (My Life in Pink) *_story of a kid who was born male but consistently insists that she is supposed to be a girl.


----------



## Cyrus

The Girl who kicked the Hornets Nest. Was half expecting poor old Lisbeth to crack a smile this time round..but no .


----------



## low

I watched 'There Will Be Blood' again last night as it was on TV. Definately up there in my film of the decade list.


----------



## Cleary

It sucked. Punch-Drunk Love wannabeish.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Little Miss Sunshine. A somewhat depressing movie, strangely i cried at the end even though it was a happy ending.


----------



## Toad Licker

Doomsday


----------



## Meli24R

Remember Me- It was kind of boring and dragged at parts, but not a bad movie overall. The acting was good..Robert Pattinson shows he can be more than just a glittery vampire.


----------



## Aloysius

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## introvert33

oh I love Little Miss Sunshine

I finally watched Moon, creepy good


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fifth Element


----------



## renegade disaster

a clockwork orange


----------



## Keith

Haxan - Silent Danish documentary on witchcraft was pretty good consists of stills and vignettes, lots of intertitles thankfully with english subtitles lol. Wish it had an original era score as it just had random classical pieces for a soundtrack which sometimes didnt exactly fit but I enjoyed the Schubert and Wagner sections the most.

Easy Money - Rodney Dangerfield and Joe Peschi nice and lite film;funny. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Slim Shady

The Great Escape


----------



## Cyrus

Carlito's Way.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Rush documentary called Beyond The Light Stage. It was amazing, I really respect these guys as humans, and of course musicians!


----------



## Keith

^^Rush rules!!!

The Virgin Spring - A fine film by Ingmar Bergman sad story but well executed definitely worth checking out


----------



## Arisa1536

The killing of john lennon and my favorite *Inglorious basterds*
*"Arivaderchi"* LOL pwnage


----------



## Cleary




----------



## EagerMinnow84

Keith said:


> ^^Rush rules!!!
> 
> The Virgin Spring - A fine film by Ingmar Bergman sad story but well executed definitely worth checking out


Yes! The Virgin Spring was the first Bergman film I saw. It was terribly sad and beautiful.

I am terrible. I haven't watched anything in about a week. I blame Mad Men/Rubicon/Breaking Bad/Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## mrbojangles

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Yes! The Virgin Spring was the first Bergman film I saw. It was terribly sad and beautiful.
> 
> I am terrible. I haven't watched anything in about a week. I blame Mad Men/Rubicon/Breaking Bad/Curb Your Enthusiasm.


blame amc for having so many damn good shows, i recently started watching breaking bad and am starting to get addicted. plus they started showing curb your enthusiasm on the tv guide channel so i end up watching that as well


----------



## Manfi

date night.
not bad


----------



## mooncake

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Keith

Earth/Zemlya - Soviet film about collective farming in the Ukraine great montage scenes and all around cinematography, bizarre film though makes me want to watch it again!


----------



## lazy calm

Arisa1536 said:


> The killing of john lennon


i'd like to see that film because i've seen *chapter 27* (jared leto as mark chapman) and it sucked quite a bit :flush


----------



## lazy calm

Keith said:


> Haxan - Silent Danish documentary on witchcraft was pretty good consists of stills and vignettes, lots of intertitles thankfully with english subtitles lol. Wish it had an original era score as it just had random classical pieces for a soundtrack which sometimes didnt exactly fit but I enjoyed the Schubert and Wagner sections the most.


i've seen it! watched that when i was a kid. epic, funny and nice imaginary


----------



## Cyrus

Jerusalema & Whip It, liked the first one a lot and will probably get the blu-ray and then Whip It was good but not really something I'd watch again.


----------



## Cleary

I haven't yet, but I'm going to watch this tonight


----------



## letitrock

Monster


----------



## Arisa1536

lazy calm said:


> i'd like to see that film because i've seen *chapter 27* (jared leto as mark chapman) and it sucked quite a bit :flush


I think jared leto was far to good looking lol to play the role of chapman but this new actor does it perfectly and his insane ramblings are all his own words reenacted and the film was shot in the locations chapman actually worked at and lived in like hawaii for example
I would suggest it if you are a lennon or thriller fan


----------



## Slim Shady

Jack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## Your Crazy

The Box

"I'll keep watching" I said. "It might get better" I said. Good Lord I have never been more wrong...


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Tenant (Roman Polanski). Pretty strange.


----------



## feels

Crash (1996)

My face throughout the entire movie:


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I understand why this is deemed a classic. It still doesn't stop it from seeming like an 80 minute public service announcement for the dangers of motorcycle gangs.

Oh, and Marlon Brando... such an alpha male. :b


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


>


Wow... we posted at the same time. :| :b

How was that? The only Kurosawa film I saw was Rashomon.


----------



## Keith

Stachka/Strike - Eisenstein's first film. About a strike in a Russian factory during czarist Russia great cinematography and montage techniques as to be expected; and was overall a great film


----------



## Arisa1536

Your Crazy said:


> The Box
> 
> "I'll keep watching" I said. "It might get better" I said. Good Lord I have never been more wrong...


That was one screwed up film :|
the guy with half a face scared me and the plot made no sense at all
Warped is the only way to describe it i guess :no

*Step brothers* just finished watching it for the millionth time


----------



## Squid24

feels said:


> Crash (1996)
> 
> My face throughout the entire movie:


That's the David Cronenberg soft porn flick, right? That film made absolutely no sense. Was there a story between the sex and car crash scenes? It seemed like there was supposed to be one, but I never got it. Small redeeming quality (at least as far as I'm concerned): Deborah Unger is hot. I'll still file that under films I didn't need to see.


----------



## Slim Shady

Terminator: Salvation


----------



## Cyrus

1408 & The Untouchables.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Cyrus said:


> 1408 & The Untouchables.


let me guess - film 4? :yes - Don't know what I made of the Untouchables - I personally didn't see why it won an Oscar


----------



## JMX

She's Out of My League.

Some good one-liners, but it also made me feel pathetic inside because it made me realize I know nothing about dating and relationships.


----------



## feels

Squid24 said:


> That's the David Cronenberg soft porn flick, right? That film made absolutely no sense. Was there a story between the sex and car crash scenes? It seemed like there was supposed to be one, but I never got it. Small redeeming quality (at least as far as I'm concerned): Deborah Unger is hot. I'll still file that under films I didn't need to see.


Yes, exactly.
It sure didn't seem like there was a story. To me it felt very empty and I wasn't sure how one scene connected to the next. It was just awful.
Oh yes, she's gorgeous. I thought James Spader looked very nice in this film as well. They were probably the only reason I kept watching.


----------



## Cyrus

xTKsaucex said:


> let me guess - film 4? :yes - Don't know what I made of the Untouchables - I personally didn't see why it won an Oscar


Yup that's right. I never knew it won any oscars, it was my first time watching it. It was ok, nothing special, just wish it had more De Niro in it.


----------



## Arisa1536

I liked 1408 

Last film i watched *baby mama* LOL


----------



## Organism

The Shankshaw Redemption.
And also Wolverine (cough cough).
And Wristcutters. Which was actually a great movie.
I don't get out much. Well, off to watch Inglorious B*stards.... :roll
lol that just got censored


----------



## Cleary

nightrain said:


>


How was this? I've seen Amelie and A Very Long Engagement (both directed by Jean Pierre Jeunet) so I just searched for a trailer of this. It was ..strange.


----------



## kleewyck

A Very Potter Musical


----------



## renegade disaster

xTKsaucex said:


> let me guess - film 4? :yes - Don't know what I made of the Untouchables - I personally didn't see why it won an Oscar


i'd take a guess and say it was pretty epic for the time, it's easy to forget the film is over 20 years old now,I thought some of scenes were quite gripping ,tense and engaging it also is one of those films which wider audiences can engage with as it focuses on the lead characters family as well as having the action/violent sections. sean connery won the oscar for it and he played a great part in this film although I think he could have tried a bit harder on the accent!

last film I watched was american history x


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Rules of Attraction


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

Scott pilgrim vs the worldddddddddd!


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


> Crash (1996)
> 
> My face throughout the entire movie:


hahah erotic car crash adventures

*my face:*


----------



## silentcliche

The Damned United. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Toad Licker

Cahill: U.S. Marshall


----------



## millenniumman75

Brian's Song


----------



## Cleary

and


----------



## BetaBoy90

Saw Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World, it was really funny and surprisingly original. Oh, and also very Canadian, so to me it was awesome!!!


----------



## Erizal

Just watched 'The Ghost Writer' - awesome movie.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Enjoyed it. Very Kubrick-esque.


----------



## Amanda123

Being john malkovich. 

Such a strange movie but I liked it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Very good. I can't believe it came out 16 years ago and this was the first time I ever saw it.


----------



## Slim Shady

The Great Escape


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


> Wow! I wasn't expecting that! Surprisingly very good :yes


weird!

i watched










_the trial_ today which also starred Anthony Perkins! :b


----------



## Cleary

I had no idea there was a Psycho II.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Cleary said:


> I had no idea there was a Psycho II.


There is also a Psycho III and IV. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just watched Lost In Translation, I've heard mixed reviews, but I thought it was really well done. Definitely relatable to me, even though I'm so young, I think most of us can feel similar to how the main characters were feeling.


----------



## mind_games

Centurion.


----------



## Slim Shady

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## Manfi

grown ups
pretty funny


----------



## Cleary

Last night


----------



## Cyrus

mind_games said:


> Centurion.


This.


----------



## Toad Licker

Big


----------



## Were

Cleary said:


> I had no idea there was a Psycho II.


Tarantino even says that Psycho 2 is better than the first one.

I watched The Lovely Bones, it was a mess, I'm disappointed in the thin Peter Jackson.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

:clap


----------



## kosherpiggy

Toy Story 3 [FINALLY!]


----------



## Slim Shady

The Last Station


----------



## Pocketfox

EagerMinnow84 said:


> i watched
> 
> _the trial_ today which also starred Anthony Perkins! :b


I love the shots of the enormous typewriter room, and the sea of CLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICK.


----------



## Cyrus

Prince of Persia. Was pretty good, better than I expected.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Pocketfox said:


> I love the shots of the enormous typewriter room, and the sea of CLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICK.


That is a great scene! There are so many amazing scenes. When Josef K. is running in hall and the men with dark coats stand up when he passes them. Such a great film.


----------



## Ixoz

dannie darko, it was pretty good.


----------



## melissa75

eat pray love

i now want to quit my job and travel the world more than ever


----------



## Your Crazy

Inglorious Basterds

Definitely one of Quentin's best films.


----------



## sean88

A really terrible cam of Predators. It was meh. Why do the cool characters always die?


----------



## Manfi

Prince of Persia
Nothing gives me more pain than seeing my culture and history pissed on by a bunch of ****!
I'm gonna enjoy seeing the US fall on its *** as I grow old.


----------



## Riles

The Taking of Pelham 123


----------



## successful

"the crazies" just bought the bluray.....pretty good


----------



## BetaBoy90

The Deer Hunter- Now that's how you make a movie.

Also Christopher Walken is amazing in this movie, it was really great to see!


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Eyes Wide Shut. I don't know why, but this movie just sucks me in every time.

Some of the best female bodies ever put on screen, as well.


----------



## BetaBoy90

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Eyes Wide Shut. I don't know why, but this movie just sucks me in every time.
> 
> Some of the best female bodies ever put on screen, as well.


Eyes Wide Shut is also a great movie, Tom Cruise did a great job at playing that role realistically, the ups and downs of going on such an adventure.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

BetaBoy90 said:


> Eyes Wide Shut is also a great movie, Tom Cruise did a great job at playing that role realistically, the ups and downs of going on such an adventure.


Not really a big fan of the film, but I do agree that Tom Cruise was really good in it. As weird as that man is oftentimes, I do enjoy his performances.


----------



## Toad Licker

Nell


----------



## Selbbin

A Very Long Engagement.

Sigh. I love that film.


----------



## Keith

Angels with Dirty Faces - Good gangster film directed by Michael Curtiz (his best movie is Casablanca) stars James Cagney


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## EagerMinnow84

Selbbin said:


> A Very Long Engagement.
> 
> Sigh. I love that film.


Oooooh good film...



keith said:


> Angels with Dirty Faces - Good gangster film directed by Michael Curtiz (his best movie is Casablanca) stars James Cagney


as well as this.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Sid and Nancy


----------



## penguin runner

Scott Pilgrim Vs The World.
I really loved it. Thought it was hilarious. Did not mind Cera at all. 
Seemed pretty unique and quirky. Loved the visual style.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Cleary

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


I love this movie. 

"Why must one always talk? Often one shouldn't talk, but live in silence. The more one talks, the less the words mean."


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The Seventh Seal
- Eyes Wide Shut
- The Hudsucker Proxy
- Y Tu Mama Tabien

A bunch more as well, I've not been here in a while


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> - The Seventh Seal
> - Eyes Wide Shut
> - The Hudsucker Proxy
> - Y Tu Mama Tabien
> 
> A bunch more as well, I've not been here in a while


The Seventh Seal is great isn't it? One of my all time faves!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Canadian Brotha said:


> - The Seventh Seal
> - Eyes Wide Shut
> - The Hudsucker Proxy
> - Y Tu Mama Tabien
> 
> A bunch more as well, I've not been here in a while


I saw The Seventh Seal for the first time recently. It's wonderful!

I freakin love The Hudsucker Proxy. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Keith said:


> The Seventh Seal is great isn't it? One of my all time faves!


I hadn't watched The Seventh Seal since my high school film studies course & man is it ever great, a poetic contemplation on Christianity & Death



EagerMinnow84 said:


> I saw The Seventh Seal for the first time recently. It's wonderful!
> 
> I freakin love The Hudsucker Proxy. :b


Indeed The Hudsucker Proxy is a good fun film


----------



## Arkturus

The Piano

I really wanted to like it becuase I liked the look and feel of it, but I didn't. The music was good though.


----------



## Were

The Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call - New Orleans 

i liked it a lot, it has a unique sense of humor and Nicolas Cage was great.


----------



## Manfi

Blindness 

Don't miss it. Amazing movie.


----------



## Meli24R

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Cyrus

Ondine - Irish film with Colin Farrell who picks up a mysterious woman in his nets when out fishing. Was pretty good.

One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest - First time watching it and I really enjoyed it, it doesn't even look 35 years old. It was funny, angering and sad.


----------



## Slim Shady

Schindler's List


----------



## Cyrus

Changeling.


----------



## kleewyck

The Millennium Trilogy


----------



## LuxAeterna

Death at a Funeral (2010)


----------



## Misanthropic

I'm watching Fallen online right now


----------



## Keith

Arsenal - Somewhat bizarre film about the Ukraine at the ending of WW1 and the struggle the Bolsheviks had there. Excellent cinematography and some really haunting scenes.

Andrei Rublev - Russian film about a 15th century monk who is a painter, very long at 205 mins but masterfully done by Tarkovsky


----------



## Tweedy

Step up 3D :boogie:yes


----------



## Slim Shady

The Hangover


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Expendables. Meh.


----------



## danberado

Had a fun little horror marathon last night.

Sixth Sense ~ Pretty creepy. It's a movie that's hard not to watch with hindsight, knowing the twist in advance, and knowing what a fluke Shyamalan turned out to be.

The Orphanage ~ Pretty creepy. The 1-2-3 scene was a brilliant utilization of the "what's going on behind the character!" horror mechanism.

The Exorcist ~ Actually became progressively less creepy over the course of the movie. You get accustomed to the possession fairly quickly. I liked the Father Karras character though.


----------



## FakeFur

Saw Scott Pilgrim vs. The World with my sister a week ago. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## IDB324

Hard Candy.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

danberado said:


> Had a fun little horror marathon last night.
> 
> Sixth Sense ~ Pretty creepy. It's a movie that's hard not to watch with hindsight, knowing the twist in advance, and knowing what a fluke Shyamalan turned out to be.
> 
> The Orphanage ~ Pretty creepy. The 1-2-3 scene was a brilliant utilization of the "what's going on behind the character!" horror mechanism.
> 
> The Exorcist ~ Actually became progressively less creepy over the course of the movie. You get accustomed to the possession fairly quickly. I liked the Father Karras character though.


All great. The Orphanage is easily one of the best horrors of the last 10 years.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## tutliputli

Away We Go


----------



## refined_rascal

The 13th warrior on BBC Iplayer. It wasn't great.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Undefeated


----------



## EmptyRoom

I saw Kick-*** a week or two ago, it was kick-*** 8)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


> I _*love *_ that movie.


I love the scene where Cary Grant's character is sitting on the steps, smoking a cigarette, pretty much giving up on the situation. You see the shadows of everyone fighting and you hear it, but he just can't be bothered anymore. :b


----------



## Paragon

EmptyRoom said:


> I saw Kick-*** a week or two ago, it was kick-*** 8)


Yeah i watched it again recently, it's a really kick-*** film.

Zombieland on blu-ray.. also an awesome film


----------



## LostPancake

Inception. 

Oh my god, why do theatres have to blast the sound so ****ing loud? It ruined the movie for me - I was shrinking into my seat with my eyes closed through half of it, feeling nauseous. If I ever go to a movie in the theatre again I'm going to bring earplugs. 

None of my other relatives seemed to be bothered by it though.


----------



## Slim Shady

Paper Heart


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Control


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Legends of the Fall. One of my all time favourites. I think I`ve seen it 20 times. The scenery is amazing and it is a beautiful story.






and this






not a Brad Pitt fan at all, he just happens to be in both.


----------



## Cyrus

The Karate Kid (2010) - Good film, I enjoyed it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Green Zone featuring MATT..... DAMONNNNNN (Team America voice) 

Quite a good film - anyone who likes the good old SWAT team shoot outs will like this.


----------



## Wualraus

The Departed


----------



## EagerMinnow84

LostPancake said:


> Inception.
> 
> Oh my god, why do theatres have to blast the sound so ****ing loud? It ruined the movie for me - I was shrinking into my seat with my eyes closed through half of it, feeling nauseous. If I ever go to a movie in the theatre again I'm going to bring earplugs.
> 
> None of my other relatives seemed to be bothered by it though.


I actually thought the sound was perfect. :b When I saw The Dark Knight, not in imax, it sounded terrible. The sound was flat and muffled. When I saw Inception, even Scott Pilgrim, I thought it was great. I do think that the music is sometimes too loud.


----------



## layitontheline

Dinner with the Schmucks. I was expecting to dislike it as I'm not big on comedies, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## Misguided G h o s t s

Far Cry, its about an island where people are genetically modifying soldiers...  it wasn't very good.


----------



## LostPancake

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I actually thought the sound was perfect. :b


I mean the theatre had turned the volume up too high. My ears were bleeding.

Although the music at the climax (when the van hit the water) was pretty awesome, and the loudness made it even more so.


----------



## shale

The Karate Kid - Best new movie I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## Paper Samurai

Inception  "baaa-duuuuuum" /fog horn :b


----------



## Just Lurking

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Keith

La Grand Illusion - a masterpiece by Jean Renoir
The Petrified Forest - good film, Bogart plays a gangster and Bettie Davis is looking good


----------



## Cleary

"Do you like Brahms?"


----------



## EagerMinnow84

nightrain said:


>


:teeth


----------



## Slim Shady

Fast and Furious


----------



## mooncake

Sweet Home Alabama (I didn't mean to end up watching it again but films like these are my guilty pleasures ops)
I Love You Phillip Morris
In Bruges


----------



## introvert33

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus - fun


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Solaris 1792 - It's the original Russian film & it's quite good I thought. There is some amazing cinematography & debate/contemplation type discussions, it was cool to see an older take on the story. I'm going to watch the 2002 version again for the thousandth time but really I'm working my way back to the book


----------



## Slim Shady

Death at a Funeral (the british one). Positively hilarious.


----------



## buklti

The Other Guys

There is a scene where Mark Walhberg and Will Ferrell are arguing about a lion who swims out to sea to attack a tuna fish. :lol


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Incredible Hulk. It's miles better than the first film, but still not as great as i expected.


----------



## shale

Good stuff!


----------



## anon123

She's Out of My League :roll
hot tub time machine 



i want to see Resident Evil: Afterlife when it comes out i rather not deal with the people yap away on their cell phones and blue tooth headset leds flashing every few seconds




i like to sit in the area with the least amount of people are

worst comes to worst I will just download it off the internet


----------



## Greg415

"The Other Guys" It was pretty funny. And yea I want to see Resident Evil and the Last Exorcism. They both look goooood


----------



## tutliputli

The Orphanage, for the second time. I forgot how great it was. And how sad


----------



## shale

Blindside - I'm only half way through but I already think this will be my new favorite movie.


----------



## velvet1

*Theater*: Inception
*Home*: Amelie


----------



## shale

shale said:


> Blindside - I'm only half way through but I already think this will be my new favorite movie.


Definately my new favorite. Probably for the rest of my life.


----------



## shale

Diary of A Wimpy Kid - Quite a few laugh out loud moments.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## shale

I'm digging it way more then I thought I would.


----------



## Cyrus

The Departed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Solaris(2002) - The Russian version of Solaris from the 70's has made this 2002 version make so much more sense. It's made this version a thousand times better for me, I love it! I love stories I can enjoy over & over again & find more in every time, I can't wait to read the book then watch them again


----------



## Slim Shady

The Taking of Pelham 123


----------



## BetaBoy90

Guess Who's Coming To Dinner. Sidney Poitier's and Katharine Hepburn's acting really blew me away, it amazes me how before it's time this movie seems, great flick!


----------



## Paragon

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## Cyrus

Australia which was okay, the young kid made it good I thought.

The Killer Inside Me, damn the beatings he dished out were some of the most brutal beat downs I've ever seen, they were so realistic and not gory or bloody, just straight up hard punches and kicks. A good film worth the watch though.


----------



## Slim Shady

Julie and Julia


----------



## Kwinnky

The Golden Compass.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Most of Eagle Eye, it was alright


----------



## Shooterrr

I saw Inception yesterday.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Fight Club


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Beach.


----------



## introvert33




----------



## shale




----------



## Cleary




----------



## littlemisshy

Twilight. What a dissapointment that was :roll


----------



## burn the masons

inception is madness
last movie was pink floyd the wall...spectacular


----------



## Gorillaz

just saw Good Will Hunting, t'was decent.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Napoleon Dynamite!


----------



## Cyrus

The Dissappearance of Alice Creed - it was pretty good, but definitely not great like some reviews have said. Gemma Arterton was impressive though, I liked it.

Salt - Was better than I expected it to be so was a nice watch.

Code 46 - I had no idea this came out in 2003 I thought it was this or last year, it was ok, I got a bit anxious for it to end though.


----------



## ColdWar

little miss sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fifth Element


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Hunger. _Great film about the late Bobby Sands. Incredible performances and beautifully shot, however not for the faint of heart.


----------



## introvert33

thumbs up for Fantastic Mr Fox.


----------



## kingfoxy

Stand by me a fantastic film about 4 12 year old boys who follow railway lines in search of a dead body.Along the way run into trouble with a gang of bullys a dangerous dog and a close encounter with a train.I had heard this was a great film and when i seen it was on tv i had to watch it.If you get the chance to see this its a great movie based on a short stephen king story set in the 1950s.


----------



## Joel

Thought this one was pretty good, surprised I never heard of it before.


----------



## Slim Shady

The Men Who Stare At Goats


----------



## erasercrumbs

The Book of Eli.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^Yeah, definitely. Amazing film.










^Also amazing.


----------



## Slim Shady

Agora.


----------



## kingfoxy

Dinner with shmucks in order to win a promotion several businessmen have to invite an idiot to a dinner party.Whoever brings the most idiotic person wins steve carrel stars in this very poor comedy film not recommended.


----------



## companioncube

just came back from Scott pilgrim, i love that film!!! the movie was like a computer game mixed with anime!


----------



## Cyrus

The Expendebles. Oh I liked it, Jason Statham was awesome as usual .


----------



## Your Crazy

Dragonball: Evolution

Ever seen acting so bad it makes you cringe?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Eden Lake. Nice thriller, i never thought chavs could be so deadly, lol.


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Princess Diaries


----------



## Keith

The Piano - Different movie good story and acting liked this one
The Apartment- Awesome movie Jack Lemmon is so perfect in it serious but with a slight comedic edge
Dead End(1937) - I liked the gang of kids, Humphrey Bogart plays gangster Babyface Martin good cast I'm starting to really like Sylvia Sydney


----------



## Georgina 22

2012


----------



## Cleary




----------



## apartment7

Finally got around to seeing this. Lives up to the hype.

should be a picture of "Let The Right One In" here. Not sure what happened there...


----------



## Slim Shady

Chinatown


----------



## timetopretend

My Life in Ruins


----------



## HTF

Mr Brooks


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## Cyrus

Four Lions - Brilliant British comedy about a group of Muslims destine to become suicide bombers, best comedy of the year so far. It won't be everyone's cup of tea with the subject at hand but I loved it.


----------



## Slim Shady

Born on the Fourth of July


----------



## ShyFX

Apocalypto 

It was pretty good. I was surprised Mel Gibson directed it.


----------



## layitontheline

Changeling. Seen it before but still sad.


----------



## fanatic203

Sixteen Candles

Not as good as I expected since I'm such a big fan of The Breakfast Club. And it was somewhat racist, and used the word "******". Outdated.


----------



## Hamtown

Into the Wild


----------



## Lasair

Watching The Magdalene Sisters at the moment


----------



## Keith

In a Lonely Place - Good Bogart movie he plays a screenwriter whose suspected of murder and it puts pressure on his relationship its a bit suspenseful as you dont know whether he did it or not till the end of the movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Micmacs - I finally watched it & I enjoyed it, I'm going to watch it again


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Die Hard.


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## Keith

Psycho - never gets old classic Hitchcock


----------



## feels

ODDSAC! 
It's more of a visual experience than a movie, but it doesn't matter. I'm just so pumped that I was finally able to buy it.


----------



## Aloysius

The Decline of Western Civilization


----------



## Robot the Human

ShyFX said:


> Apocalypto
> 
> It was pretty good. I was surprised Mel Gibson directed it.


I was impressed with this movie too. Really makes you rethink about fear.

Valkyrie, I watched last night.


----------



## HannahG

Repo Men. Very bloody if you watch the unrated version (don't know what the other version is like). Decent movie though, especially the end. I like all the actors.


----------



## littlemisshy

'Adam' about a guy with aspergers syndrome and his relationship with a 'non aspy'


----------



## Slim Shady

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## abracadabra

Surprisingly very good!


----------



## Were

Autumn Sonata

it was powerful and emotionally draining

and this quote from the movie struck me: "and one day maybe God will want to use me. Then he'll set me free from my prison"


----------



## mrbojangles

just got done watching it for the first time, i really liked it.


----------



## Cyrus

Robin Hood (2010). It was alright, a bit long though.


----------



## Slim Shady

Phenomenon


----------



## Lasair

abracadabra said:


> Surprisingly very good!


Good film - Makes me hate being female though!


----------



## Misanthropic

I'm watching Jungle Fever online right now. What happened to movies in the new millenium? Most of them are nowhere near as good as the ones that came out in the 70s, 80s and 90s.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Vampire Hunter D*










*Vampire Hunter D*: Bloodlust


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Akira


----------



## abracadabra

jhanniffy said:


> Good film - Makes me hate being female though!


I know! It made me so angry!


----------



## shale

Misanthropic said:


> I'm watching Jungle Fever online right now. *What happened to movies in the new millenium?* Most of them are nowhere near as good as the ones that came out in the 70s, 80s and 90s.


Maybe everybody stopped using coke for inspiration. :teeth

The Losers - awful


----------



## kingfoxy

shooters a very violent gangster film starring gerald butler as a pyschopathic murderer and drug dealer.This is a great movie with some great storyline twists and an evil boss who lets his underlings suffer to make his cash.


----------



## meepmeep

Pretty Woman, really good movie !! It's really a feel-good movie, an old classic
It was nice to see again =]


----------



## EagerMinnow84

> Troll 2 - "They're eating her... and then they're going to eat me... OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD! "


----------



## Cyrus

Deep Blue Sea - LL Cool J still makes this film awesome.

Then I watched a film called Dogtooth, a Greek film, was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Toad Licker said:


> The Outlaw Josey Wales


Did you like it?


----------



## Cleary

There's a huge contrast between my two movie choices today.

This morning:









Just now:


----------



## silentcliche

Unforgiven
A Fistful of Dollars
Once Upon A Time In The West
The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly
The Man From Laramie

So I've been watching Westerns lately, wanna fight about it?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Maybe I do kid, maybe I do!


I can't sleep a wink so I just watched Point Break.

And I ate a whole bunch of cheese, things do not bode well.


----------



## Slim Shady

^ and ^^ Yeah, wanna step outside and settle it like in the old west?
Or would you rather say hello to my little friend ...









Just watched Scarface, again.


----------



## Robot the Human

The Sasquatch Gang. It's kind of like a poor man's Napoleon Dynamite, but I loved it.


----------



## quiet0lady

She's Out of My League


----------



## kosherpiggy

Legally Blonde<33333


----------



## Perfectionist

Aladdin!

I am pathetic.


----------



## Keith

Ballad of a Soldier - Great Russian movie about a hero soldier who is granted leave and is trying to make it back to his village to see his mother.

Adams Rib - Very good movie with Spencer Tracy and Kataharine Hepburn their a married couple who are lawyers on opposite sides of a case it's serious but also kind of a light comedy


----------



## Lasair

Remember the Titans - apart from the football, I liked it


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Velvet Goldmine


----------



## lazy calm

citizen kane.


----------



## Gorillaz

toy story


----------



## Lumi

Vampires suck :hahaI loved it from my :heart !!!
:clap:clap:boogie:boogie

Shoot I have to see it again!!!!!


:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Robot the Human

Perfectionist said:


> Aladdin!
> 
> I am ultra mega awesomeistic.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Shizuko

The Simpson's Movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dolemite - Ah the 70's, it's a black gangster/comedy film good for laughs

Seven Pounds - It brings a tear to my eye, I really like this film


----------



## Keith

lazy calm said:


> citizen kane.


 Yes! :yes Orson Welles is the man!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Eastern Promises- nice rear end sir


----------



## kosherpiggy

Zoolander


----------



## Miss Meggie




----------



## Cyrus

Iron Man 2 - If Favreau had spent less time poncing about in front of the camera then it could have been better than the first.

The A-Team - I love it when a film comes together .

The Pursuit Of Happiness - More like the pursuit of suicide, so bloody depressing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tetro - Both starving artists & people into arthouse film will dig this picture. It's shot mostly in Black & White which I've always thought could return beautifully with the HD we have now & I'm hoping this starts a trend. I'm going to watch it again soon for sure


----------



## nork123

Th cable guy, such a funny film and quite sad in places aswell






one of my favorite scenes, the "BRRAAHH BRRRRAAAAHHH!" part always makes me laugh so hard


----------



## shale




----------



## vana129

An independent film called Ink. I didn't think I'd like it, but I loved it!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Let The Right One In



Miss Meggie said:


>


I am seriously dying to see this movie. I STILL haven't seen it!!


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


> ODDSAC!
> It's more of a visual experience than a movie, but it doesn't matter. I'm just so pumped that I was finally able to buy it.


oh yeah, i'm luvin it :cup


----------



## lazy calm

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


bueno..!


----------



## shadowmask

Machete - 7/10. I didn't know much about this film going into it, besides the fact that it's directed by Rodriguez. It was a bit of a dissapointment. I expected more action of an over the top, Sin City style, although the action scenes were good for what they were. Some of the CGI was a little wonky near the end, and I didn't find Machete an interesting character, but I love Trejo and he did a good job with what he was given. The cinematography, music, and pacing were top notch. I realize Machete was basically a homage of exploitation films from the 70s and 80s, and if I were versed in those even a little bit I'm sure I would have enjoyed it more.

The Last Exorcism - 7.5/10. This movie surprised me. I went in knowing absolutely nothing about it and honestly expected another crappy Exorcist rip off but I was pleasantly surprised by the originality and the amount of depth Cotton displayed. I've heard some mention they don't like the mish-mash of classic and "home movie" style cinematography but I thought it really added to the atmosphere of the film, even if it's a little nonsensical. The ending was pure cheese, but creepy and reminded me of the old-school horror films I grew up on.


----------



## Manic Monkey

Scott Pilgrim Vs The World.


----------



## Wirt

Whip It


I thought itd be lame when it was in the theaters. But i liked it a lot


----------



## grigori

I Am Sam


----------



## ShyFX

Sex Drive


----------



## papaSmurf

vana129 said:


> An independent film called Ink. I didn't think I'd like it, but I loved it!


^Ink was a lot of fun! They pulled off some pretty neat visuals given the tiny budget. The villains especially, those guys are creepy as all get-out.

I watched "Ball of Fire", with Barbara Stanwyck and Gary Cooper, over the weekend. It was hilarious and adorable.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Last Exorcism


----------



## ShyFX

^I want to see that. How was it?


edit: thanks for the message


----------



## Cyrus

I Spit on Your Grave.


----------



## Keith

Of Human Bondage - stars Leslie Howard and the pride of my city Bette Davis a dark romantic tale well acted, the copy i watched was a pretty bad transfer almost public domain material but fortunately for me I dont mind that sort of stuff.

Hud - stars Paul Newman as the ultimate anti-hero takes place in Texas on a ranch really liked this movie it also won a few oscars


----------



## SlightlyJaded

"The War" with Elijah Wood. Never saw it before...very depressing.


----------



## matty

The house bunny


----------



## kosherpiggy

Some Kind Of Wonderful<33333


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The other guys,


I loled


----------



## Shooterrr

Alpha Dog


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Inception - I went into this film with the complete wrong mindset. I had heard not a bad word about it & the preview lead me to believe I would get a solid action picture but what I got instead was a long drama with sprinkles action. Not only that I left confused about few things that had happened. However, there were moments I found fairly cool as well. In the end I hate the hype machine though, it's not often I feel them same as it

The Alamo - I found it pretty good, Billy Bob Thorton jamming on the fiddle is awesome


----------



## robtyl

Mr. Nobody. 

Quite an interesting movie! I'd recommend it, nice movie.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Kind of depressing, actually.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Afterwards - It has a series of beautiful camera shots & is a conversation on death & how one prepares if they can. It has a slow pace about it which fits accordingly with the subject matter, I liked it


----------



## Cyrus

Exit Through the Gift Shop. Brilliant.


----------



## ShyFX

MacGruber 

Probably one of the dumbest movies I've ever seen. But it was good for some laughs. The celery part was the best.


----------



## kingfoxy

Brooklyn rules a violent film about 3 friends whos lifes are in danger after a fight in a cafe in which a mafia member gets his nose broken.Gritty film which show mindless violence and death starring Alex Baldwin as a cold blooded killer and mafia boss.


----------



## Toad Licker

Happenstance


----------



## mrbojangles

this is a really dark australian comedy from the nineties, the first twenty minutes are really disturbing, but it turned out to be a really good movie (even if it repulsed me at times lol)


----------



## Squid24

The Big Lebowski


----------



## mrbojangles

great movie, cary grant steals every scene hes in.


----------



## shale

The Corporation :blank
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=FA50FBC214A6CE87


----------



## papaSmurf

mrbojangles said:


> great movie, cary grant steals every scene hes in.


Oh man, I've been watching so many screwball comedies lately! I'll have to watch this next.

Cary Grant is a magical, magical man.


----------



## timetopretend




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Dear Zachary 
Crank: High Voltage


----------



## Gorillaz

taxi driver.


----------



## Squid24

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## mrbojangles

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


this was on pbs last week, very enjoyable movie.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

mrbojangles said:


> this was on pbs last week, very enjoyable movie.


that is where i watched it  yay for PBS!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Human Tornado - I love me my 70's black gangster/comedy films, the sequence with Dolemite as the door-to-door salesmen/seducer/information finding specialist is priceless


----------



## faux

Gorillaz said:


> taxi driver.


:clap


----------



## Dina

Blade Runner... for the 1000th time


----------



## Keith

Frenzy - One of Hitchcocks last movies. Its about a serial killer who kills his vitims with a necktie. Good story, acting and of course well filmed.


----------



## Prakas

Drillbit Taylor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Crime - It's a great film, this is the 3rd or 4th time I've watched & still it's very enjoyable. I love the look of it, a washed out sort of grayish colour tone that adds to the feel of the New York environment, similar to how in many French films Paris has a sort of washed out sepia colour tone to it


----------



## introvert33

Robocop was on tv, twas fun(ny) to see again


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## papaSmurf

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Dear Zachary


Oh god, this movie is a tear hurricane. I cried so much I had to hydrate afterwards.


----------



## silentcliche

Start the Revolution Without Me

Gene Wilder was hilarious as always.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ink - I have strange feeling about this film because it has so many things that are fresh about it, the look, flash cuts to keep it flowing, a good overall plot, but it's also sprinkled with these scenes that I feel have poor acting. Even on that I'm not quite sure if it's actually poor acting or just me having a distaste for the character design. All that said I would recommend it no questions asked, it's refreshing


----------



## Cyrus

Gone Baby Gone
Gran Torino.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Shutter Island. Finally got around to see it.


----------



## shale

Cottonland

The whole time instead of being sad I kept getting mad that none of these people seem to realize that all of the dangerous things that happen with drug abuse are because of the high costs of it being illegal. Drug addicts are human too and deserve not to have to live that way. They need to work to legalize drugs if they really care about the addicts.

/End Rant


----------



## Madbritt

Rented it from redbox, on Saturday 'cause I had nothing else to do. I thought it would be pretty lame, but it turned out to be really fun and sweet. It's nice to see a break from vampire and wizard movies. I know I would have loved this when I was 12, because I was totally into Greek mythology.(well, I still am but not as much)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ink - I watched it again & found I enjoyed it more with a second go. I think it was character design that got me more than anything the first time through but knowing what to expect I got more out of the overall film this time


----------



## Green Eyes

Dinner for Schmucks, I really liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## BetaBoy90

Love and Death, pretty great Woody Allen movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tetro - I watched it for a second time & found it to be even more enjoyable with the second go round, people who like artsy films should check it out


----------



## miminka

_Before Night Falls_; not bad... strong first half with beautiful imagery but I felt distanced from the protagonist for the last part. I watched it to sort of rev myself up for the Julien Schnabel exhibit I'm going to see tomorrow.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

The Rain Man. It still baffles me why lots of people still criticize Tom Cruise, he's really a great actor.


----------



## shadowmask

Sling Blade


----------



## Dub16

Shutter Island. (oh aye, I know that most of the americans will be thinking, ah Dub that was out years ago, but we dont get the good flicks over here til ages after yee)

I thought it was very good. I'm in the minority of (non-gay) males who really like Leonardo Di Caprio. I liked him ever since that basketball Diaries movie. he was excellent in that.

Of course I cried and cried at the end and there were tears running down my cheeks so much that I couldnt see the telly properly. But it wasnt anything to do with the movie. FYI "Extra hot Indian Chilli Spicey Ribs" are NOT the ideal movie companion.


----------



## Chairman Dan

I recently watched a movie called Tokyo, a really interesting anthology film where agoraphobia/social isolation is explored in one of the three segments. The subject matter is treated rather naively in my opinion, but it's still worth watching. The two other shorts, one of which was directed by Michel Gondry, are also quite charming.


----------



## Misanthropic

I'm watching Terminator Salvation. I love John Connor.


----------



## Keith

Night Train to Munich - Above average WWII spy thriller

All This and Heaven Too - Wow this film was great! Charles Boyer and Bette Davis are awesome in it. Its tragic but thats what makes it great.


----------



## Slim Shady

Train de Vie

Great movie. Loved it.


----------



## mind_games

Four Lions. Hilarious, had me in stitches.


----------



## accepting myself

The Americen with Goerge Clooney, it seems a bit boring I don't think it will do very well. In the whole theater there was only 3 people watching it.


----------



## Manic Monkey

You, Me And Depree.


----------



## shadowmask

Children of Men. I could barely get through it.


----------



## deario

I have the flu (or something) and just watched Casablanca for the first time. Love it. Ingrid Bergman is such a doll.


----------



## Cyrus

Knight and Day. It was alright, nice action sequences but average at best.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

shadowmask said:


> Children of Men. I could barely get through it.


Seriously? That's an excellent flick.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

L'immortel


----------



## papaSmurf

Watched District B13 and Leviathan last night. District B13 is a solid, economical French action flick which employs parkour moves to great effect. Leviathan is a late 80s underwater horror film, very much in the "so bad it's good" vein.

Pretty good movie night, all told.


----------



## Misanthropic

I'm watching Titanic, I hope it finishes downloading.


----------



## lazy calm

rosemary's baby


----------



## quiet0lady

The Young Victoria

Super Troopers (never gets old lol)


----------



## fanatic203

The Perfect Storm


----------



## Slim Shady

American Beauty


----------



## tutliputli

A Tale of Two Sisters. T'was brilliant and super scary.


----------



## Conspiracy

Camp Rock 2


----------



## JayDontCareEh

lazy calm said:


> rosemary's baby


Awesome. Did you like it?



Dub16 said:


> I thought it was very good. I'm in the minority of (non-gay) males who really like Leonardo Di Caprio. I liked him ever since that basketball Diaries movie. he was excellent in that.


Haha. Me too, man.


----------



## lazy calm

JayDontCareEh said:


> Awesome. Did you like it?


oh yeah, although it was 2h long it managed to keep me interested through the film. but not as scary as i thought. i really like watching older films too because i get these certain nostalgic vibes out of them you know :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Food inc

It was pretty scary.


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


> A Tale of Two Sisters. T'was brilliant and super scary.


^Oooh, I've heard good things about this one. I'll have to see if they've got it on Netflix.

I watched a little German movie called Jerichow last night. I also watched the first five minutes of Cube 2: Hypercube, before realizing that watching the rest was probably not a great use of my time.


----------



## kingfoxy

Charlottes web a charming family film about a spider who forms a friendship with a pig on a farm and spins webs with words to try and save it from being slaughtered.I recomend this to sas members who have kids to watch this with them.


----------



## introvert33




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

_Niagara_. I didn't like it much.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## No Limit

I watched Fight Club for a 2nd time this week. At times I can relate to the narrator.


----------



## Keith

introvert33 said:


>


Awesome movie Cary Grant + Hitchcock=badass!!!

East of Eden - James Dean was a great actor what a tradgedy he died so young


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## LostPancake

tutliputli said:


> A Tale of Two Sisters. T'was brilliant and super scary.


:yay

The scene with the ghost _in daylight_ still creeps me out.

And the one under the kitchen cabinets...

:afr


----------



## tutliputli

papaSmurf said:


> ^Oooh, I've heard good things about this one. I'll have to see if they've got it on Netflix.
> 
> I watched a little German movie called Jerichow last night. I also watched the first five minutes of Cube 2: Hypercube, before realizing that watching the rest was probably not a great use of my time.


You should, it really was great! That Cube thing sounds pretty poor though :no



ThrashtilDeath said:


>


Oooh, was it good? I'm tempted to watch it.



LostPancake said:


> :yay
> 
> The scene with the ghost _in daylight_ still creeps me out.
> 
> And the one under the kitchen cabinets...
> 
> :afr


I know, it was truly terrifying! I hardly ever get scared by 'scary' films but with this one I almost couldn't watch certain parts (like the kitchen sink scene). I kept wanting to put my hands over my eyes! There's something about Asian horror films. All of the ones I've seen have been brilliant. They have great stories, unbearable amounts of suspense and they're genuinely scary.


----------



## Dub16

"The Robber Bride" Watched it on Friday night. Twas fairly decent stuff like. Although I was full of Guinness and Chinese take-away at the time so I was already in a good mood.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Serious Man - It was one of those films where I wasn't really sure how to react but it made me smirk at parts & I had a couple full on laughs as well. It's the Coen Brothers though so there's there unique vibe to it


----------



## Neptunus

The Hangover. Meh, it was alright. A couple of funny scenes, but not as great as everyone's been saying. I'd give it a "B-".


----------



## miminka

I went to the ending weekend of the Toronto Film Festival with a friend. While at the Bell Lightbox we ran into Atom Egoyan and I shook hands with him... highlight of the month!

So the last movie we watched was _Lapland Odyssey_ which is a Finnish road trip comedy. Hilarious; I wouldn't hesitate to watch it again.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## facade

IP Man


----------



## shadowmask

Devil. It was decent. I didn't find any of the characters particularly interesting, and the acting was standard fare, but the suspense was well done. Not a bad movie, but I probably wouldn't watch it again. The best part was the fact that I was the only one in the theater and could kick back and relax.


----------



## Keith

The Man Who Laughs - Based on a Victor Hugo story it stars the great actor Conrad Veidt great movie about a boy who is disfigured by gypsy surgeons back in the 17th century


----------



## lazy calm

AudreyHepburn said:


> So the last movie we watched was _Lapland Odyssey_ which is a Finnish road trip comedy. Hilarious; I wouldn't hesitate to watch it again.


even i haven't seen that yet haha. it's not yet in theaters here in finland. screw you toronto :wife


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Tekken.

I wasn't expecting much and i wasn't disappointed. It was better than the street fighter movie, though. Sad that Paul Phoenix and King weren't in the movie.


----------



## BetaBoy90

About a Boy- Why did I dismiss this movie for so long, it was fantastic!


----------



## Were

Band of Outsiders


----------



## Miss Meggie

Great movie. Watched it with my best friend and we definitely appreciated the wine-related humour, as we're both toned-down wine snobs.


----------



## Meli24R

A Very Potter Musical-not exactly a movie, but a parody play of Harry Potter on youtube. It was pretty funny and the actors were great. Now I'm watching the sequel.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## AK32

The backup plan


----------



## sherbert

I watched John Carpenter's Vampires. It's not a good movie. James Woods hammy performance managed to drag the picture down instead of give it an interesting campiness. It's not the worst film that I have seen, but it is bad by woods and carpenter's standards.


----------



## Slim Shady




----------



## OrbitalResonance

Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Keith

The Hands of Orlac - Silent film about a concert pianist whos hands are damaged and replaced with those of an allegded murderer a prime example of German Expressionism

Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte - Strange tale involving murders, blackmail and lots of twists stars Bette Davis as a crazy lady everyone thinks is a murderer

The Raven (1963) - Vincent Price, Peter Lorre, Boris Karloff all play magicians in this comic film directed by Roger Corman also has a very young Jack Nicholson in it

Theater of Blood - Vincent Price plays a shakespearian actor bent on murdering all of his critics


----------



## tutliputli

The Devil's Backbone. I'd seen it before but my friend hadn't. Great film.

The Reader. Brilliant but really, _really_ harrowing and depressing. Felt weird for a while after watching it.


----------



## kingfoxy

cold creek manor thriller about a family who leave city life to buy on old farmhouse.However when the previous owner gets out of prison and turns up things turn nasty as he does all he can to get them to leave his old house.Good film starring dennis quaid sharon stone and juliete lewis from 2003.


----------



## Were

My Life to Live


----------



## JayDontCareEh

lazy calm said:


> i really like watching older films too because i get these certain nostalgic vibes out of them you know :b


Yeah, definitely. I think the atmosphere of old horror films is what makes them so special.

Last movie watched, also directed by Polanski, was _The Tenant_.










Strangely beautiful.


----------



## Misanthropic

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## theskeptical

The Chinese cast performs poorly at dramatic scenes (especially the children). But the fights are great.


----------



## Cleary

I was only able to watch the first half. It's cute and I like what I saw so hopefully I'll be able to finish it sometime soon.


----------



## kingfoxy

Missing in action Great action film about a us army soldier who escapes from a vietnam pow camp.To return safely home to america only to return to to the vietnam jungles to try to save his fellow soldiers from the pow camp.There is a lot of violence explosions and death in this rambo style adventure starring chuck norris from 1984.:cup


----------



## Cyrus

A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984)

A Nightmare On Elm Street (2010)

Original wins. New one was crap.


----------



## lazy calm

submarino (2010) a danish film. it was alright!..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Girl In The Park - Sigourney Weaver plays a pretty good dramatic role in it, I've not seen her in anything except clips from Alien so it was cool to get another side of her acting, I thought it was a decent drama

Mulholland Drive - I watched it twice with 2 completely different interpretations of it & the first time I finished it confused & sort of annoyed however after a nap/dream shortly after viewing & had an epiphany about it's meaning & was intrigued to watch again to see if it matched. It didn't, lol but the second time around the brilliance I thought I found it it changed form but was still there. Naomi Watts is such a good actress

Children Of Men - The parts that were supposed to come off humorous didn't for me but I thought the drama & action scenes were pretty good, the one take action stuff was awesome

Till Human Voices Wake Us - It's a slow/quiet drama about a man coming to terms with his childhood tragedy, it's ok

Melinda & Melinda - Based on this film & Vicky, Christina, Barcelona it seems to me that Woody Allen is the only person who make romantic comedies I truly enjoy, the balance of affairs/comedy/romance/tragedy seems to be just right in both I found. I quite liked it


----------



## ShyFX

Forgetting Sarah Marshall

I think I've seen this movie about five times now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The new Predator movie. Wasn't bad, but it sucks compared to the first one.

No one can beat Arnold's team of badasses.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Bit of a mind ****, but still very good imo.


----------



## kingfoxy

300 Great epic battles as the spartans send out an army of 300 men to battle against the hordes of the persian army including giants and monsters.Lots of bloody violence and death scenes in this fantastic fantasy adventure starring gerard butler.Plenty of action in this very entertaining film from 2007.


----------



## Neptunus

Surprisingly good! Authentic looking costumes, set, very little CGI, and a good story - tells how Robin Hood became the prince of thieves. Too bad it didn't receive more recognition!

Edited: Oops wrong vocab word there!


----------



## huh

Primal Fear

I did NOT see that ending coming...lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cold Souls - Great stuff from Paul Giamatti


----------



## kingfoxy

Night at the museam a fun family film starring ben stiller as a nightwatchman in a museam where everything comes to life.


----------



## Were

Aguirre: The Wrath of God 

it was amazing, it was very realistic but also dreamlike at the same time. it also looked like a painting, it's like i looked at a painting and had a dream about it.


----------



## kosherpiggy

zoolander! im sorry, but im really really ridiculously in love with it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Talk To Me - A little bit of American Black history in film featuring 2 top black actors, Don Cheadle & Chiwetel Ejiofor, it's good


----------



## lazy calm

Were said:


> Aguirre: The Wrath of God
> 
> it was amazing, it was very realistic but also dreamlike at the same time. it also looked like a painting, it's like i looked at a painting and had a dream about it.









​


----------



## heartofchambers

Last movie I saw was "The Human Centipede" .............


NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!   :afr


----------



## Cyrus

^ Lol they are doing a sequel to that.

Last film I seen was Sharktopus. It was..pretty good. A lot better than that Mega Shark Vs. Giant Octupus effort and more entertaining than some of this years big efforts.


----------



## Green Eyes

Grown Ups


----------



## pumpkinspice

heartofchambers said:


> Last movie I saw was "The Human Centipede" .............
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!   :afr


I haven't seen it and don't want to. From what I've read about it.....yeah I'll definetly pass on that one 



Green Eyes said:


> Grown Ups


I want to see it! I love Kevin James and Adam Sandler.

Last movie I watched was Kick ***. I'm not a fan of Nicholas Cage's recent movies but I found him to be tolerable in this one.


----------



## alfredd88

:noEnvy, was weird at first, but actually pretty funny and Harold & Kumar go to Whitecastle, I never get tired of this movie..the elevator scene always cracks me up because I do that, plan to say something funny and end up acting all awkward around a girl I like.


----------



## kingfoxy

How awful about alan when alan is released from a mental hospital with blurred vision 8 months after seeing his father die in a fire.He stays with his sister who had also been burned in the fire however when a lodger comes to stay alan belives he is out to kill him.anthony perkins stars in this chilling film from 1970.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (2006)


----------



## Keith

Out of the past -Stars Robert Mitchum and features Kirk Douglas quality film noir with a detective, double crosses, and a feme fatale; great story and acting

Waxworks- Interesting German silent, sets much in the style of The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari has that surreal dreamlike quality too it. I mostly watched it to see Conrad Veidt play Ivan the Terrible and he does not dissapoint


----------



## Selbbin

I watched Apocalypse Now Redux again the other night.


----------



## Selbbin

heartofchambers said:


> Last movie I saw was "The Human Centipede" .............
> 
> NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!   :afr


Bet you're hanging out for the sequel: Full Sequence.


----------



## danberado

Eolomea. A curious Sci-Fi piece from East Germany during its time in the Soviet Union. More than anything it reminded me of the vaguely scientific Lego sets I played with as a child. Astronauts who have inexplicable green visors and so on. It feels like the golden age of Sci-Fi, as if a budget version of 2001. The themes themselves are admirable if separated from the oppressive government: they deal with independent people making decisions about their own lives, and willing to risk all, independently, against the state, for the pursuit of science. I have no idea how that passed the censors.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Red Dust - It's a fictional story on South Africa's Truth & Reconciliation Commissions, it's good


----------



## Clint Westwood

I saw Moon last night. It was a pretty good movie.


----------



## alfredd88

I saw "Easy a" movie last night & it was really cool...


----------



## kingfoxy

paperboy when a 12 year old boy is rejected by the woman next door.His anger sends him into a murderous rage in this creepy horror from 1993.


----------



## wjc75225

Devil .. a pretty mediocre horror film despite the good reviews.


----------



## Keith

Sunset Blvd - What a film! No wonder it won 3 oscars. Its about a writer who ends up living with a crazy washed up silent film star who wants to make a comeback and still thinks shes a huge star, with murderous results.


----------



## rawrguy

The little mermaid 

Underr these seeeaaa

Le poison!!!


----------



## silentcliche

Into The Wind. It's a documentary about Terry Fox. I'm man enough to admit that I teared up watching it. One of the most inspirational stories ever.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Rounders.


----------



## kingfoxy

my bloody valentine the original 1981 version about about a serial killer who murders a group of people having a valentines day party down a mineshaft.


----------



## Slim Shady

The Usual Suspects


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

The Town- SEE IT!!!


----------



## starblob

Tropic Thunder - hilarious. Robert Downey jr is unbelievable - wow.


----------



## miminka

_Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_. I bought it on Criterion used off ebay in deplorable condition- but that's another story. I didn't mind it- got a few laughs out of it.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

Devil-meh, although I liked that the director tried to add some interesting ways of telling the story, just was too cheesy to pull it off.


----------



## caflme

A Few Good Men


----------



## lazy calm

trash humpers










i'm not gonna lie, i really enjoyed it

i loved that _three little devils_- song


----------



## huh

The Edge

Anthony Hopkins rocks.


----------



## Cyrus

The Last Airbender. Crap. That kid was probably the worst child actor ever. The only entertaining thing was the amount of times the words bender and bending was used :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Unforgiven


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Pretty intense.


----------



## huh

Clue

Not a bad movie actually :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Amores Perros & 21 Grams - They are the first 2 in a trilogy by a director in which each film tells the tale of strangers lives becoming interconnected by tragedy. Babel is the 3rd film but of all 3 I think 21 Grams is the best. These are great films for those who enjoy depressing stories otherwise it may kill your mood


----------



## tutliputli

Mars Attacks!

I watched it last night for the first time and loved it. Very very funny and weird.


----------



## Meli24R

Generation Kill -it's actually a miniseries, I rented it because I like Alexander Skarsguard. Pretty good so far


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Zombieland


----------



## Typical Guy

The Social Network

It sucked. Should have seen The Town instead.


----------



## Slim Shady

Lords of Dogtown


----------



## RyeCatcher86

The Town. Didn't particularly care for it. Looking forward to The Social Network.


----------



## heyJude

I watched _40-Year Old Virgin_ for the first time. Funny stuff!


----------



## Marissa Bailey

Last movie I watched was House Bunny.


----------



## MindOverMood

tutliputli said:


> Mars Attacks!
> 
> I watched it last night for the first time and loved it. Very very funny and weird.


oo Natalie was so young in that movie:heart


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Possible Worlds - It's a philosophic film about how much of the world exists in our minds, I liked it

Winter Passing - Zooey Deschanel, Ed Harris, & Will Ferrell make for an interesting combination telling the tale of the daughter of renowned artists coming to terms with her family history

Everlasting Moments - This a solid Swedish film set in the early 1900's, great plot, characters, cinematography, the works


----------



## huh

Lolita

Pretty good movie.


----------



## Robot the Human

2 Days in Paris - very funny but disliked the ending. Last 5 movies I've watched have had really disappointing endings.


----------



## Belshazzar

I've listened to Alex Jones's show but I haven't seen any of his movies yet. The best part is when he's standing outside the hotel where the Bilderberg convention is and shouting into his megaphone. "We're not your slaves. We're gonna defeat the New World Order." And the guys coming in in the limos are looking at him like "What the **** are you talking about?"

Also, Rothschild bankers are responsible for all modern wars. Evolution is a hoax by scientists so they can implement eugenics through Planned Parenthood. Lulz.

All in all, film is highly recommended.


----------



## Keith

Nobody's Fool - stars Paul Newman he's an older guy who never really was in his sons life but they start to bond and Pauls character does some hilarious things he has no problem with breaking the law

The End of St. Petersburg - Soviet silent, shows life in Russia before, during, and after WWI and what led to the the October Revolution. The use of montage was superb some of the finest examples I've seen


----------



## papaSmurf

nightrain said:


> :sigh


So it was no good then? Oh well. We'll always have the original.


----------



## millenniumman75

Splendor in the Grass - Warren Beatty and Natalie Wood play a Depression-era high school couple whose parents, in their ambition to see their children succeed, end up driving them apart with tragic consequences. Once the Stock Market crash hits in October 1929, while they are in their first year out of high school, everything collapses.


----------



## Keith

Copying Beethoven - Fictional story of a woman sent to help make a copy of Beethoven's 9th before it premieres. Stars Ed Harris as Beethoven, he does an excellent job!

Housekeeping - Really different story, an eccentric aunt who ends up taking care of two girls one doesnt like her one does and how the town frowns upon the way the aunt is raising the one who stays, its set in the 50s.


----------



## mjhea0

Never Let Me Go -- read the book first, then see it


----------



## Slim Shady

Great movie based on the true story of Burt Munro, an old man from New Zealand who, despite his age and poor health, followed his dream and broke the world speed record on his equally old motorcycle.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

Watching the Detectives (2007): http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472205/

with Cillian Murphy and Lucy Liu

A video store owner/film geek meets a craaaazy woman, and she takes him on the ride of his life. It wasn't bad. I was just like, why is she doing all of this stuff to him????


----------



## CeilingStarer

Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind (finally): I really enjoy movies like this. Carrey's character struck a chord with me... like many guys here I'm sure. It had that unrealistic confident girl going for the loser thing though that I hate in films/pretty much EVERY anime etc... not that this is what the film is about.

Moon: This was good too. Nothing particularly thought-provoking or moving, but just a fresh concept, and setting. I think it was supposed to be more depressing than it felt, but it just didn't quite reach me.


----------



## alfredd88

Well i had watched Case 39 & it was really an awesome movie!!


----------



## introvert33

Brothers, more interesting than I thought it would be.


----------



## introvert33

nightrain said:


>


I think I've heard of this, whats it about again? did you like it?


----------



## Cyrus

Piranha. Them feeding frenzy scenes were crazy. I liked it.


----------



## wjc75225

"The Social Network"


----------



## macaw

Juno - It really surprised me, I didn't think I'd like it as much as I did. c:


----------



## Meli24R

Frozen-meh I didn't like it. It was similar to Open Water. 
The suspence had me biting my nails at certain points and made me never want to go skiing, but I was annoyed by the characters. They were too impulsive and didn't really brainstorm or think their actions through. Hell they didn't even think to cover their faces after developing frost bite. The behavior of the wolves was unrealistic too.


----------



## xxkaijuxx

I started Dark Days and turned if off. Movies have been failing me as of late. That one was a disgrace to the graphic novel.


----------



## Wrangler

Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## successful

Funniest movie i ever seen in my life, far better then i expected.


----------



## camtrol

*don't really watch a lot*

If my memory isn't failing me, which it does a lot, i think the last time i went to the theatre for a movie it was the last Batman movie, what's that 3 years ago, yeeesh. I catch flicks on TV now and then but i don't have a lot of time for them if they don't catch my imagination right away. I just keep clicking.


----------



## Green Eyes

I just watched What Happens In Vegas.


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## theskeptical

5x Favela, Now by Ourselves









_You've already seen the bandit's slums.
You've already seen the cop's slums.
Now you gonna see the dweller's slums._


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Drugstore Cowboy.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Law Abiding Citizen


----------



## OregonMommy

Wrangler said:


> Shawshank Redemption.


Oh wow, that's such a good one. Gotta see that one again.

The last one I saw was "The Invention of Lying".


----------



## Your Crazy

Brazil

This film literally raped my brain.


----------



## Slim Shady

Avatar


----------



## CeilingStarer

'Seven Pounds' with Will Smith. I don't really know if I liked it or not. It felt kind of contrived, and just bizarre at times... the box jellyfish, Woody Harrelson as a gentle, shy, vegan blind man.


----------



## mjhea0

Your Crazy said:


> Brazil
> 
> This film literally raped my brain.


I saw this a few weeks ago, too. Great movie, but it was really exhausting.


----------



## ImNotJamesMcAvoy

*Freaks* (1932)

What a fantastic film!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Splice


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Piranha.


----------



## Clint Westwood

Happiness

That movie was pretty ****ed up.


----------



## huh

Clint Westwood said:


> Happiness
> 
> That movie was pretty ****ed up.


So many great scenes and lines from that movie...gotta love the ending, lol.


----------



## kingfoxy

Bad ronald a teenage killer hides in a secret room in his mothers house when she dies he is still hiding there and torments the new people who come to stay there.creepyTv movie from 1974


----------



## layitontheline

Juno. It was cute.


----------



## Cleary

It's been awhile since I made an actual post in here because it's been awhile since I've had the time to sit down and watch a full movie.

recently it's been:
Up - still haven't finished it.








Started watching it at 4am earlier this week and was too tired to finish watching it.









Didn't finish this one either.









Loved this one.
Unfortunately it took two different days to watch this (the first night only saw the first 20 minutes then had to go to bed since I had school the next day, so I figured, just start it over the next time I see it [last night] ) but I'm glad I finally got to see it all.


----------



## successful

Cleary said:


> Loved this one.
> Unfortunately it took two different days to watch this (the first night only saw the first 20 minutes then had to go to bed since I had school the next day, so I figured, just start it over the next time I see it [last night] ) but I'm glad I finally got to see it all.


^ just seen it on netflix the other day, it was good but the newer version looks like it'll be better


----------



## papaSmurf

Arrested Development said:


> I tried to watch Happiness. I didn't even get half way through it.


^You can't really be faulted for that. "Difficult viewing" doesn't even begin to describe that film.



nightrain said:


>


^How was it? I've heard Good Things.

Most recently I watched The Fall. It's a movie about storytelling, sort of in the same vein as The Princess Bride or The Neverending Story. If you like pretty pictures you should see this movie immediately.


----------



## mind_games

The new Wall Street movie. Was ok-ish.


----------



## danberado

The new version of Let the Right One In looks terrible. I don't abide by the whitewashing that mainstream Hollywood does to foreign films. Give the original a full release, not some retread.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

Saw "Let Me In", which is the remake of "Let The Right One In". It was decent, I'm gonna have to check out the original as I feel this movie might not have done it justice.


----------



## Slim Shady

Transporter 3


----------



## rainsong2775

Tried to watch Ingmar Bergman's "Smiles of a Summer Night" but it couldn't keep my interest. (And I usually enjoy older movies.) 
Reading subtitles does get tedious when you're not really paying attention ...


----------



## ShyFX

Get Him to the Greek. It was better than I expected.

_When life gives you a Jeffery stroke furry walls. _


----------



## Cyrus

The Hole. It was pretty good, quite scary too.

Cherry Tree Lane. British film about 3 thugs who take a couple hostage to get a hold of their son, was decent. Worth watching.


----------



## Annie K

500 Days of Summer


----------



## Barry Egan

Minority Report on Sky Anytime.It was OKay


----------



## kingfoxy

Maniac a serial killer in new york murders his victims then scalps them using there hair to put on his mannequins he keeps in his house not for the sqeamish is this 1980 cult film.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Strangers On A Train - A Great Classic


----------



## Keith

Conspiracy - Film about the Nazis meeting to discuss the final solution was a pretty good movie absolutely horrible subject though defintiely a disturbing period of history

Cross Creek - A female writer decides to move to rural Florida in the 20s to write really great movie


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> Strangers On A Train - A Great Classic


 Awesome movie! Hitchcock is the man my personal favorite director his movies are timeless.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

sadfox said:


> Maniac a serial killer in new york murders his victims then scalps them using there hair to put on his mannequins he keeps in his house not for the sqeamish is this 1980 cult film.


I love the part where he jumps on the hood of that couple's car and blows the guy's head off through the windshield.

Tom Savini did an awesome job with the effects in this one.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Slim Shady

Trainspotting


----------



## melissa75

Love Actually


----------



## CeilingStarer

A Chinese/Japanese movie entitled "Qian li zou dan qi (Riding Alone for Thousands of Miles)."

Basically about a Japanese man trying to reunite with his son (who is gravely ill in a Tokyo hospital). They had a falling out years back, and the son wants nothing to do with him. He travels to China with a mission to try and reconnect with his son.

It wasn't the best Asian drama I've seen, but was OK.


----------



## lazy calm

friday I watched _virgin suicides_ and _punch-drunk love_, saturday _wild at heart_ and _naked lunch. _seen all those before except punch-drunk love.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Majestic - It's one of Jim Carrey's more dramatic roles & it's pretty good

Cass - A solid British film on football violence & racism


----------



## mrbojangles

The Legend Of The Guardian. My dad invited me to go see it, i didn't think I would enjoy it since it's more of a kids movie, but it was really likable.


----------



## Keith

Mother 1905 - Soviet silent by Pudovkin about the Russian revolution of 1905 and a mother who joins the revolution after her son is imprisoned, powerful movie


----------



## Shooterrr

This Is England


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Pet Sematary


----------



## glitterfish

"Elizabeth - The golden Age"


----------



## Were

Clint Westwood said:


> Happiness
> 
> That movie was pretty ****ed up.


I came watching it.

Last thing i watched is Henry: Portrait of a serial killer


----------



## Dark0

Boogie Nights http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118749








After watching Magnolia this was the last full feature film of Paul Thomas Anderson that I haven't seen. I enjoyed it.


----------



## kingfoxy

A brush with death 5 cheerleaders decide to have a party in an old farmhouse where 30 years earlier a young boy killed his family and drew pictures on the walls with there blood.Only to discover he is now still living there and he is still just as crazy.


----------



## Slim Shady

That scene where Stifler eats dogs**t was so f***ing hilarious. 
I was rolling on the floor laughing, quite literally.


----------



## Pocketfox

Movie marathon!

The Thing
Blade Runner
A Woman Is a Woman (Une femme est une femme)
Charade
Anatomy of a Murder

Next up:
Rebel Without a Cause
Fargo


----------



## mrbojangles

Not the biggest anime fan, but i watched this on t.v. like at three o'clock last night. It was really good, I'm definitely going to be looking for more movies like this one.


----------



## Wirt

Tenure

Was pretty good. Kind of been in that 'chill, pretty funny' mood for movies as of late


----------



## themoth

Drove across town to see a late showing (two other people in the theater) of Secretariat. 

I don't recommend it, unless you like mooshy, inspirational movies. Hey, I'm a horse-person, but this movie should have been called, "Secretariat's Owner: the pretty lady with the big, blue eyes who refused to give up her dream; yes, just wanting it enough made it ALL happen". 

If you like horses, rent Phar Lap instead. Gritty, also based on true events and good...my two cents.


----------



## shale




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Inside Man


----------



## layitontheline

Daybreakers - An awful vampire movie.

Hard Candy - I liked it. Kept me quite captivated.

Let the Right One In - Excellent movie. Beautifully filmed and it's lovely listening to it in Swedish. Thought the cast was great too.

28 Weeks Later - Disappointing, but entertaining. Doesn't come close to the first one though.


----------



## silentcliche

Smart People. Meh.


----------



## mrbojangles

layitontheline said:


> Hard Candy - I liked it. Kept me quite captivated.


Is that the Ellen Page movie where she meets the guy off the internet, i was watching that the other night on either IFC or Sundance.


----------



## layitontheline

mrbojangles said:


> Is that the Ellen Page movie where she meets the guy off the internet, i was watching that the other night on either IFC or Sundance.


That is it. Ellen Page was really great in it.


----------



## mrbojangles

layitontheline said:


> That is it. Ellen Page was really great in it.


Totally unexpected huh, I didn't expect the movie to unfold the way it did. Yeah I'm not typically a fan of hers, but she was good in this one.


----------



## Slim Shady

Inglorious *******s.


----------



## roma

Death at Funeral


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Green Street Hooligans.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

The Social Network - Loved it!


----------



## kosherpiggy

Pleasantville


----------



## Keith

Waterloo -Sergei Bondarchuk directs this movie very well; the battle scenes are just epic and intense and it stuck closesly to what really happened

The Manchurian Canidate (1962) Bizzarre story and kind of a weird movie but Frank Sinatra pulls off a great performance


----------



## Cleary




----------



## CeilingStarer

Keith said:


> The Manchurian Canidate (1962) Bizzarre story and kind of a weird movie but Frank Sinatra pulls off a great performance


Was that re-made within the last 10 years or so? I seem to remember a modern film of that name.

Last movie I watched was *Karate Kid/Kung Fu Kid*. It was pretty contrived and unrealistic, but thoroughly enjoyable. Will Smith's kid was hilarious, and that Chinese girl... well, she's going to be awfully cute in a few years. The stand-out was Jackie Chan though. Following "The Shinjuku Incident" and now this, I think his dramatic acting has come a long way. I love Jackie, but his Hollywood efforts have largely been horrible. I hope he takes on a few more serious roles instead of all the comic, kiddies film rubbish.


----------



## Pocketfox

Today I watched Raising Arizona and Barton Fink. Next up is The Third Man.


----------



## mind_games

25th Hour


----------



## rubyruby

Social Network - Loved it
The Girl with the Golden Tatoo - Loved it
The Girl who Played with Fire - Loved it
Cyrus - very good
A Single Man - very good


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Step Brothers*
One of _the_ stupidest movies ever made. I really dislike movies with Will Ferrell and John C. Reilly.


----------



## huh

Blade Runner

If the year 2019 rolls around and we still don't have flying cars I'm going to be so upset.


----------



## lazy calm

shale said:


>


good! how did you like it..?


----------



## Cyrus

Animal Kingdom - Very good Australian film about a young guy who's forced to live with his criminal family after his Mum dies.


----------



## Keith

CeilingStarer said:


> Was that re-made within the last 10 years or so? I seem to remember a modern film of that name.


 Yeah they remade it in back in 04 stars Denzel Washington haven't seen it yet though, might have to check it out sometime.



Pocketfox said:


> Today I watched Raising Arizona and Barton Fink. Next up is The Third Man.


 The Third Man is one of my all time favorite movies its so damn good Joseph Cotten is great in it good pick!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cool Hand Luke.

For a Few Dollars More.


----------



## miminka

_In the Mood for Love_. I was completely lost forty-five minutes in.


----------



## shale




----------



## Keith

Citizen Kane - A great film! The best time you watch it is the first because it has mystery but it stands up well to subsequent viewings which cannot be said for alot of films. Orson Welles really made a masterpiece with this one though i dont agree it is the best film ever, its defiinitelely near the top though.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind
Wow


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Paranormal Activity*
My roommates found it _way_ scarier than I did, however.


----------



## papaSmurf

Breaking Upwards. It was really quite dumb, and cloyingly hip to boot, but I liked it anyways.


----------



## Pocketfox

Keith said:


> The Third Man is one of my all time favorite movies its so damn good Joseph Cotten is great in it good pick!


It's definitely a fantastic movie. This isn't my first time watching it, but it's my first time watching it in 1080p. If any movie deserves a good treatment, it's The Third Man -- it's gorgeous, maybe the most gorgeous movie I've seen. Only Barry Lyndon can top its style.


----------



## BetaBoy90

EmptyRoom said:


> Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind
> Wow


Best movie ever, glad you liked it.

Saw the Social Network, twas ok, but didn't get what the high ratings are all about, just a decent film.


----------



## Slim Shady

Taking Woodstock. Good movie, liked it.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

The Killer

Graveyard Shift



EmptyRoom said:


> Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind
> Wow





huh said:


> Blade Runner
> 
> If the year 2019 rolls around and we still don't have flying cars I'm going to be so upset.


Cool, I watched both of these today, too.  And yeah, flying cars are a must.


----------



## Mercedes

Blue Sky


----------



## papaSmurf

AudreyHepburn said:


> _In the Mood for Love_. I was completely lost forty-five minutes in.


Aww, I really enjoyed that one. Once I realized they were never going to show the protagonists' spouses I was way less confused.


----------



## mrbojangles

Mediocre comedy about three friends who discover a huge nugget of gold in the Australian outback.

Nick And Norah's Infinite Playlist- It was ok, i mean considering the fact that Michael Cera is one of the main characters.


----------



## Keith

Pocketfox said:


> It's definitely a fantastic movie. This isn't my first time watching it, but it's my first time watching it in 1080p. If any movie deserves a good treatment, it's The Third Man -- it's gorgeous, maybe the most gorgeous movie I've seen. Only Barry Lyndon can top its style.


Yeah I've never seen it in such good resolution but the setting of postwar Vienna is great I'll have to check out Barry Lyndon i'm a big fan of Kubricks movies and i tend to like his less popular films aka Paths of Glory,The Killing etc not to say their not popular just less so than his big movies like Full Metal Jacket, 2001 a Space Oddysey, the Shining etc. I'm gonna add that movie to my netflix!


----------



## whiterabbit

Salvador


----------



## CeilingStarer

The X-files film from 2008. ****, I'm still addicted to this franchise. It was a "monster of the week" film, but still... I've heard that another is to be released soon, revolving around 2012 end of the world/Zechuria Sitchen/Erik Von whatever/revisitation etc... this would really be amazing. It's pretty much the ultimate for an X-files film. ****, I hope they make a whole new series with Dave and Gillian. ET/UFO stuff is more rife than ever at the moment.


----------



## sazzie

Im such a little kid but I watched "Ernest Scared Stupid". Loved those Ernest movies.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Red.

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## liso

The Notebook <3 

ahh I wish my life was that dramatic


----------



## Pocketfox

Logan X said:


> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


Great film. Have you ever watched any of Sergio Leone's other work? "Once Upon a Time in America" is absolutely brilliant. If you've ever liked Goodfellas or The Godfather, go and watch it right now. You'll be completely entranced, and not even notice that it's four hours long.

I'm watching "The Trouble With Harry" now, one of Hitchcock's few comedies. It's great. Got panned when it came out, but black comedies never fared too well in 1950s Hollywood.

I need to stop watching movies; my IMDb voting record tells me how many I've seen, and it's reaching an embarrassing figure.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Pocketfox

Latest: Wait Until Dark & Good Will Hunting

Next: Moon & The French Connection


----------



## origami potato

The Secret of Kells <3


----------



## lazy calm

inland empire.

it turned out to be very good


----------



## pumpkinspice

Cleary said:


>


Good movie!!

Last movie I watched was Baby's Mama


----------



## kelsomania

I just watched Susie Q on youtube. I love the 90s.


----------



## bezoomny

_WarGames_


----------



## Were

Pink Flamingoes , filthiest movie i have ever seen


----------



## Meli24R

Splice-meh it was ok 
Nightmare on Elm Street (the remake)-terrible they completely ruined Freddy
Haunting in Connecticut-I actually liked it which was a surprise. I do have very low expectations for modern horror movies though. It had a decent storyline and good acting.


----------



## Mordeci

I just saw the movie Nowhere Boy and I really liked it, alot of stuff about John Lennon I didn't know about and the film was really well made, great acting, great writing, great directing, not one of thoese pieced together bio pics I give it a A-


----------



## Giraffe

_That Obscure Object of Desire_ -- I liked _The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie_ more.


----------



## Slim Shady

American Pie: Band Camp


----------



## kingfoxy

Superbad 3 16 year old boys have to get alcohol for a party to impress the girls comedy with seth rogen from 2007 very funny.


----------



## AussiePea

How to train a dragon:
9/10, awesome.

Salt:
8/10, awesome.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

The Rocky Horror Picture Show (again)


----------



## miminka

Terrence Malick's _Badlands_. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Slim Shady




----------



## tutliputli

I finally watched the second half of 'Shooting The Past' last night. It's so, so good. I'd recommend it to everyone, especially photographers/those interested in photography. Now I want to watch everything Stephen Poliakoff has ever made.


----------



## Your Crazy

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1923)

It was the first silent film I've ever seen, and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## lazy calm

cute movie


----------



## Batgirl

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

I loved it


----------



## Keith

Your Crazy said:


> The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1923)
> 
> It was the first silent film I've ever seen, and it was pretty awesome.


Awesome movie! I love silents. Anyway though Lon Chaney Sr. gives a great performance as Quasimodo and if you liked that one you might also like him in the Phantom of the Opera (1925) theres actually a color scene in that one its really neat.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Talhotblond (2009)

It's a documentary on twisted online relationships, lies, mind games, obsession, unbelievable cruelty and betrayal, one very unstable person and a subsequent real life murder. It's both fascinating and sad. What I take away from it is... if you begin talking to someone intimately online, do a damn video chat with them! That's pretty much the only way to know they are who they claim they are. And even then use your brain.


----------



## lazy calm

_be with me (2005)_

i had to watch it again. asian films are so touchy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## papaSmurf

Transgeneration: Fairly well-done tv documentary detailing the lives of four transgender college students. Had a way of putting my own silly problems in perspective.

Love Songs: A tribute to French New Wave with added musical numbers. Too bad none of the songs were very good.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Once upon a time in Norway - documentary about norwegian Black Metal and church burnings.


----------



## Neptunus

A childhood favorite.


----------



## caflme

The Search for Spock


----------



## bezoomny

papaSmurf said:


> Love Songs: A tribute to French New Wave with added musical numbers. Too bad none of the songs were very good.


Dude. I know every word to _As-tu déjà aimé_ and completely sing it on the way to classes. Catchy as hell. I love that movie.


----------



## glitterfish

Terminal Velocity 
it was on tv last night


----------



## Pocketfox

KumagoroBeam said:


> The Rocky Horror Picture Show (again)


They're probably foreigners with ways different to our own. They may do some more... folk dancing.


----------



## Pocketfox

The last film I watched was _Hiroshima Mon Amour_ (again). It's beautiful, the repetitive dialogue sounds like poetry.

I'm preparing to watch _Merrily We Go to Hell_ -- a pre-Hays Code movie about a woman with an alcoholic husband, directed by a woman, which was sadly a huge rarity for the longest time (and still is, really). With an appearance by Cary Grant!

When I grow up, I want to be Cary Grant.


----------



## huh

The Crucible

I think I'll have to add the book to my reading queue.


----------



## MindOverMood

Joe Dirt


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Rig. Wasn't too bad for a small budget movie.


----------



## Joel

Wow this movie was sad, but really good.


----------



## Were

Faster, *****cat! Kill! Kill! 

fun movie.


----------



## glitterfish

it was Deep Blue Sea... it was ok


----------



## Cleary

I couldn't find a working copy of The House of The Devil last night so I decided to watch Antichrist. Bad choice. That movie, what the f***?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Switch.


----------



## Northern Lights

I watched "The Book of Eli" last week. I thought it was quite good as it is slightly different from the conventional apocalyptic scenarios.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Keith

A Fish Called Wanda - great movie the actors are so perfect and the story is great and being a huge Monty Python fan it was great to see John Cleese and Michael Palin together in a movie


----------



## miminka

_Kids_. Harmony Korine never fails to impress me. And it was directed by Larry Clark; one of my favourite American photographers. Though since I watched it last night I had the song Spoiled by Sebadoh STUCK IN MY HEAD.


----------



## Wrangler

Alone with Her

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472259/

It was ondemand, one of the most disturbing films I've ever seen.


----------



## Mercedes

Igor


----------



## 2Talkative

Fubar 2


----------



## Mercedes

Jesus' Son


----------



## Meli24R

Ondine- I found it boring


----------



## Neptunus

Agora directed by Alejandro Amenabar. Pretty good movie. It needed some work in certain areas, namely some of the dialogue and character development... but, overall, worth watching. I did cry at the end!
The costumes and staging were A+!


----------



## miminka

Jean Luc Godard's _Vivre Sa Vie_. Great, great film


----------



## glitterfish

The Quatermass Experiment


----------



## Stuck

Inception (like no one watched it lol)


----------



## Batgirl

A Knight's Tale :lol


----------



## liso

When a Stranger Calls. it was on TV, but missed the ending when she's in the hospital. anyone know what happens??

watched some of The Shining and Pet Semetary but didn't finish them. halloween films are non-stop on tv.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Mad Max.


----------



## Pocketfox

AudreyHepburn said:


> Jean Luc Godard's _Vivre Sa Vie_. Great, great film


I loved that film, even before they started talking about one of my favourite stories (The Oval Portrait).

If you liked Vivre Sa Vie, you might want to watch _Cléo de 5 à 7_. Godard and Karina even cameo in it!


----------



## lazy calm

_peppermint soda (diabolo menthe) _

it's a french film about school girls. i didn't enjoy it that much probably because i don't like school and although french films are usually good they tend to make me kinda depressed, idk why


----------



## Scrub-Zero

New Jack City.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie


----------



## papaSmurf

The 1986 version of The Fly. It was pretty great!


----------



## Mordeci

whatsername75 said:


> I also rewatched The Odd Couple. I guess I'm kind of on a Jack Lemmon kick right now.


Both were written by Neil Simon who's work I love, anyway I just rewatched Kiss of the Spider Woman. Love this movie


----------



## alfredd88

Crank, it's the the 3rd transporter movie, and has a really good suprise ending


----------



## tutliputli

I saw Paranormal Activity 2 last night. I literally NEVER get scared by most horror films but this scared the crap out of me. I was so scared I nearly cried at certain parts. I think this one was even better than the first, and there was a really intriguing story behind the events that happened.


----------



## JojoJoe

500 days of Summer 
And it was much better than I had expected. Starts like a typical romantic movie, but ends with a twist. The moment I liked the most was "My name is Autumn". Great movie


----------



## Pocketfox

papaSmurf said:


> The 1986 version of The Fly. It was pretty great!


If you liked David Cronenberg's version of The Fly, watch his _Videodrome_. It's a very 80s surreal horror with some of the same themes (namely horrible disfigurements and transformations).

DEATH TO VIDEODROME, LONG LIVE THE NEW FLESH


----------



## Cleary

earlier this week








What a stupid prank. Good thing I didn't pay to watch it, or else I'd be so pissed.










Tonight I watched


----------



## Annie K

Mysterious Skin


----------



## NoDirectionHome

I saw 'The Social Network' at the matinee this week. It was actually the first time I've gone to the movies by myself. I enjoyed both the movie (quite a bit, actually) and the experience of going by myself.

What freaked me out, though, was (for those of you that have seen it) watching the opening scene. The conversation Mark Zuckerberg has with his girlfriend reminded me _exactly _of conversations I've had with people. I'm not nearly as mean as he was in the movie, but the frantic way he spoke and the way he over-analyzed everything his girlfriend said in the scene ... it was like watching myself on film. Freaky.


----------



## Meli24R

Slither-I rented this for the first time a few years ago because I'm a fan of Nathan Fillion. I thought it would be lame, but ended up loving it. It's gross and twisted, but also a pretty funny and entertaining horror movie.


----------



## papaSmurf

Meli24R said:


> Slither


^As long as you don't mind gross things, Slither is pretty great.

We watched Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs last night. It was okay!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Donnie Brasco


----------



## tabbycat

Date Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## mrbojangles

Inland Empire- Really long and boring, I didn't even finish watching it. 

L'enfant- Great movie about a Belgian thief who sells his son into a black market adoption ring. 

Frozen River- It was ok, it's about an American woman who teams up with a Native American woman from a reservation to sneak illegal immigrants across the U.S.-Canadian border.


----------



## glitterfish




----------



## lazy calm

mrbojangles said:


> Inland Empire- Really long and boring, I didn't even finish watching it.


i really enjoyed how the film was shot entirely in standard digital video. 
i'd watch it again. it was really nice experience for me. almost started to hallucinate :eyes

last movie i watched was _when harry met sally_ :teeth

& _blade runner (the final cut)_ i've already seen it quite many times but it's fine


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Pocketfox said:


> If you liked David Cronenberg's version of The Fly, watch his _Videodrome_. It's a very 80s surreal horror with some of the same themes (namely horrible disfigurements and transformations).
> 
> *DEATH TO VIDEODROME, LONG LIVE THE NEW FLESH*


:hs



mrbojangles said:


> Inland Empire- Really long and boring, I didn't even finish watching it.


I had a hard time sitting through Inland Empire my first time, too. My thoughts were pretty much the same ;long and boring. But after reading up on it a bit and getting a better understanding of the story and what was actually going on, my second viewing was rather enjoyable.

If you just outright didn't like it, well, that's understandable, too. David Lynch's films definitely aren't for everyone. And by everyone I mean everyone besides David Lynch.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Boyz n the Hood.

The Other Guys.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

28 Days Later


----------



## Keith

Intermezzo (1939) - Leslie Howard and Ingrid Bergman star as musicians who have a romance together but it is not to be as Leslies character already has a wife and family

Watch on the Rhine - film about a family who are associated with an anti fascist underground movement and eventually come to stay in Washington DC and even there they are not free of nazis or sympathizers the biggest star is my cities own proud product Bette Davis


----------



## rockguitarist89

Requiem for a Dream. I really liked it. Great acting, atmosphere and music.


----------



## Citrine

Paranormal 2. I honestly didn't think it was going to be that great/scary. Yeah...so I had my ears plugged the whole time and watched the movie through my fingers. I kept anticipating that something was going to jump out or somethin! (the sound was really cranked up too) :afr


----------



## layitontheline

Malice


----------



## Neptunus

How to Train Your Dragon.

Cute. Very cute.


----------



## Neptunus

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> 28 Days Later


Oooo, good movie!


----------



## CeilingStarer

stef said:


> Paranormal 2. I honestly didn't think it was going to be that great/scary. Yeah...so I had my ears plugged the whole time and watched the movie through my fingers. I kept anticipating that something was going to jump out or somethin! (the sound was really cranked up too) :afr


Do you have to see the first one for it to be enjoyable/make any sense?

I saw the original, but my family got some free tickets, and none of them have seen the first one.

Last movie I saw was the complete Star Wars saga over a few nights. I was scratching my head watching the old ones and seeing CGI graphics... then Annakin from the prequels standing next to Yoda and the original Obiwan. The touch-ups were nice.


----------



## Citrine

^I guess you don't haaave to...but there are quite a few connections to the last movie and would be A LOT better if you knew what the last one was kinda about. But its still creepy/scary even if you haven't seen the first one.


----------



## rockguitarist89

Neptunus said:


> How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> Cute. Very cute.


I really enjoyed that movie.


----------



## alfredd88

Recently i have seen Two movies
Case 39 & Red 
These both were very good :boogie


----------



## feels

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Pocketfox

feels said:


> Once Upon a Time in the West


How was it? I just got a copy last week, and I've been meaning to watch it. I recently watched two other films from the same director, and loved them both to pieces.


----------



## DestinyAndFate

Jeepers Creepers 2


----------



## Keith

Night of the Hunter -Great film! Robert Mitchum plays a fake preacher with love and hate tatooed on his knuckles who likes to murder widows for their money. He runs into a challenge when two kids stand in the way of his money and makes for an interesting story.


----------



## Pocketfox

Keith said:


> Night of the Hunter -Great film! Robert Mitchum plays a fake preacher with love and hate tatooed on his knuckles who likes to murder widows for their money. He runs into a challenge when two kids stand in the way of his money and makes for an interesting story.


 It's a hard world for little things.


----------



## HannahG

Hereafter. Good, but sad in parts, to which I couldn't help but cry.


----------



## Toad Licker

Die Hard


----------



## Mordeci

Kiss of the Spider Woman

very good film


----------



## layitontheline

House on Haunted Hill. Boring, lame, and a waste of two hours in my opinion.


----------



## AK32

The new Nightmare On Elm Street, it was a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Social Natural

Just watched Top Gun today due to the fact they're making the sequel.


----------



## Keith

Pocketfox said:


> It's a hard world for little things.


Tis true! Glad someone else has seen that great film:yes


----------



## papaSmurf

Water Lilies. I thought it was pretty fantastic, to be honest.


----------



## CeilingStarer

"Blue" from that French "Three Colors" trilogy.


----------



## thewall

_Control_


----------



## Josh90

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## themoth

Mordeci said:


> Kiss of the Spider Woman
> 
> very good film


Love that movie!...I just watched Gosford Park....again....


----------



## Keith

^good movie I really like Gosford Park

Inherit the wind - Stars Spencer Tracy as a lawyer defending a man (Dick York) who teaches evolution even though its against the law in Tenessee, its based on a true story


----------



## Georgina 22

Deep Impact


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Excellent.


----------



## lazy calm

^yes it is


----------



## Scrub-Zero

13Hrs.

The Legend Is Born: Ip Man.

Winter's Bone.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Srpski Film. Great entertainment for the whole family :yes


----------



## Pocketfox

_The Frighteners_, Peter Jackson's lighthearted 90s comedy-horror with Michael J. Fox. Not bad at all, I enjoyed it. I need more 90s movies in my life.


----------



## Pocketfox

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Srpski Film. Great entertainment for the whole family :yes


I'll be back in a minute, just ringing Child Services.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

A Tale of Two Sisters.


----------



## Josh90

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## glitterfish

Serenity


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Doing my annual 007 rewatch. Watched Dr. No last night


----------



## liso

Ghost World


----------



## wjc75225

The original Wallstreet.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Pocketfox said:


> I'll be back in a minute, just ringing Child Services.


----------



## Cyrus

Back To The Future Part 2. Bought the trilogy on blu-ray and they look and sound stunning :clap.


----------



## Giraffe

KumagoroBeam said:


> A Tale of Two Sisters.


I really liked this film. Have you seen _301/302_ by any chance?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Party Monster


----------



## Cheesecake

Session 9. Pretty creepy.


----------



## glitterfish

The Disappeared


----------



## Giraffe

_Zoo_. It was actually very good. I have a lot of sympathy for outsiders.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Predator 1 and 2


----------



## layitontheline

My Big Fat Greek Wedding. Bahaha this movie is so awesome. All the actors fit their roles perfectly.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Leaves of Grass...it was weird.


----------



## Josh90

28 Days Later

one of the best horror movies ever made imo.

forget the sequal its crap.


----------



## alfredd88

I have watched case 39. it’s an horror movie :um & is really awesome:yes


----------



## huh

Infernal Affairs

Really good movie. I'm still undecided if I liked The Departed better or not.


----------



## Shooterrr

whatsername75 said:


> It's tradition. (And yes, I am secretly an 8 year old :b)


Haha, I watched that movie last night! I used to love it as a child lol.

Freddy VS Jason


----------



## layitontheline

P2 - Good movie


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Citrine

Mrs Doubtfire (was on TV today)....Second time around, and still makes me cry. :b


----------



## trite

Inception

Terrible.


----------



## scarpia

The Social Network. I really don't get what people see in that site.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Cleary said:


>


NICE. My favorite in the series.


----------



## layitontheline

Dawn of the Dead. Meh.


----------



## Pocketfox

The last I watched was _The Maltese Falcon_. It looks beautiful on blu, and every line Humphrey Bogart speaks is gold.

"I've no earthly reason to think I can trust you. If I do this and get away with it, you'll have something on me, something you can use whenever you want to. And since I've got something on you, I couldn't be sure that you wouldn't put a hole in me someday. All those are on one side. Maybe some of them are unimportant. I won't argue about that. But look at the number of them. What have we got on the other side? All we've got is that maybe you love me and maybe I love you. Maybe I do. I'll have some rotten nights after I've sent you over, but that'll pass. If all I've said doesn't mean anything to you, then forget it and we'll make it just this: I won't, because all of me wants to regardless of consequences, and because you've counted on that."

Now I'm about to sit down and watch _Das Boot_. It's just shy of five hours long, so I'm going to need my own weight in popcorn.


----------



## Were

The Holy Mountain, crazy movie.


----------



## Cyrus

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World. 

Most overrated film of the year.


----------



## glitterfish

white noise


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Keith

Pocketfox said:


> The last I watched was _The Maltese Falcon_. It looks beautiful on blu, and every line Humphrey Bogart speaks is gold.
> 
> "I've no earthly reason to think I can trust you. If I do this and get away with it, you'll have something on me, something you can use whenever you want to. And since I've got something on you, I couldn't be sure that you wouldn't put a hole in me someday. All those are on one side. Maybe some of them are unimportant. I won't argue about that. But look at the number of them. What have we got on the other side? All we've got is that maybe you love me and maybe I love you. Maybe I do. I'll have some rotten nights after I've sent you over, but that'll pass. If all I've said doesn't mean anything to you, then forget it and we'll make it just this: I won't, because all of me wants to regardless of consequences, and because you've counted on that."
> 
> Now I'm about to sit down and watch _Das Boot_. It's just shy of five hours long, so I'm going to need my own weight in popcorn.


Good choices both are great movies The Maltese Falcon is one of my all time favorites Bogart is great and I'm abig Peter Lorre fan so it was nice to see him in it too! Das boot is awesome i watched it in two nights best submarine movie ever!


----------



## Keith

The French Connection - great action movie Gene Hackman is awesome in it 

Grand Hotel(1932) Lots of stars Greta Garbo, John Barrymore, Joan Crawford, and has a good suprise in the story enjoyable film about a fancy hotel in Berlin

Captaine Conan - French film about WW1 very good although i wish there was more battle scenes in it as the ones included were well done


----------



## sean88

The Fourth Kind. I was really hoping it would be good, the commercial was promising. Terrible movie, and it's completely fake. Boo! :[


----------



## Ohhai




----------



## Meli24R

Predators, meh couldn't get into it


----------



## Josh90

Alien


----------



## wjc75225

Saw 3D.


----------



## thewall

_Srpski Film_. It was ****ed up on many, many levels.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Ferris Bueller's Day Off*


----------



## EmptyRoom

A few days ago I saw Curious Case of Benjamin Button again
I'm fond of the movie, I should get it on DVD sometime


----------



## CeilingStarer

sean88 said:


> The Fourth Kind. I was really hoping it would be good, the commercial was promising. Terrible movie, and it's completely fake. Boo! :[


Yeah... I didn't mind the movie, but it was so misleading with all that bull**** about it being real. The movie probably was terrible too, I'm just a bit of a Fox Mulder.

I started watching "Everything is Illuminated" last night, but wasn't in the mood (too depressed), so turned it off after 5 minutes.


----------



## glitterfish

I've just watched 2012... what a let down.


----------



## muse87

Rashomon


----------



## Joe

The town i think, might be a few random ones that have been on tele aswell, also i always liked 2012 ever since i saw it at the cinemas


----------



## wjc75225

glitterfish said:


> I've just watched 2012... what a let down.


I agree! It was bad.


----------



## Neptunus

Toy Story 3. It was pretty good!


----------



## Josh90

Training Day


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Look forward to watching the other two soon.


----------



## mjhea0

The Constant Gardener -- a little too intense/emotional for me right now, but it's a great movie!


----------



## Josh90

New Jack City


----------



## Were

Taste of Cherry : an Iranian movie about suicide, it was a bit too minimalistic, %90 of the movie took place in a car but still it's a memorable movie and the ending is genious.


----------



## au Lait

Hereafter


----------



## wjc75225

Josh90 said:


> Training Day


Awesome movie!!


----------



## Josh90

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## EmptyRoom

I saw When Harry Met Sally last night
It's such humorous movie, quite different from other chick flicks. I like the flowness of the movie and the dialogue.
The question posed there is so truthful
Could a man and a woman ever be friends? The sex part always gets in the way, thus having a relationship instead.


----------



## Lasair

A Beautiful mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## mooncake

Vanilla Sky


----------



## monkeymagic86

The Road with Viggo Mortensen.


----------



## mjhea0

*Amélie*


----------



## Christa25

Eraserhead.


----------



## pumpkinspice

Law Abiding Citizen- intense movie! Really good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

nightrain said:


> Batman: Under the Red Hood


I just saw that tonight. It's really good, but it would have been a lot better without Nightwing in it. That ruined my entertainment a bit.


----------



## AnimeV

Scott Pilgram vs. The World. Really fun movie.


----------



## Your Crazy

The Big Lebowski

I forgot how funny that movie was.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

The House Bunny


----------



## BetaBoy90

KumagoroBeam said:


> The House Bunny


For shame :b

I saw Zombieland again


----------



## Gorillaz

Karate Kid...the legit version. so good


----------



## pumpkinspice

Drillbit Taylor


----------



## huh

Phone Booth

I enjoyed it. It was a pretty original considering all the rehashed stuff I've seen lately. Dunno why I didn't bother seeing it until now since it has been out since 2002.


----------



## melissa75

I just watched The Ghost Writer, and it was really good considering the movies lately have been awful...only wish it had ended differently.


----------



## trite

Dogtooth, perhaps the most quirky movie ever made.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## CeilingStarer

Gorillaz said:


> Karate Kid...the legit version. so good


Assuming you mean the recent "Kung Fu Kid" I agree. The story was so contrived, but it was great.


----------



## Meli24R

The Ninth Gate, so boring and slow I fastforwarded through the second half


----------



## Cyrus

Aliens. Watched it on blu-ray, god damn it looked like it was shot and filmed yesterday, even the sets and the outfits don't look too dated.


----------



## Josh90

The Color Purple


----------



## miminka

_Breakfast at Tiffany's_


----------



## Pocketfox

whatsername75 said:


>


Look, you can't do things like that! Now, I don't know how I can explain this to you. But, it's not only against the law, its wrong! It's not a nice thing to do. People wouldn't understand. He wouldn't understand. What I mean is... Well... This is developing into a very bad habit!


----------



## Deathinmusic

The Invention of Lying. While I greatly appreciate that it's an actual Hollywood movie which openly portrays religion as man-made, it just wasn't that great or funny a movie.


----------



## pumpkinspice

Deathinmusic said:


> The Invention of Lying. While I greatly appreciate that it's an actual Hollywood movie which openly portrays religion as man-made, it just wasn't that great or funny a movie.


I agree. I was really disappointed in the whole thing.


----------



## Josh90

Jackass 3D


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Keith

Taken - Liam Neeson is really good, enjoyable movie

When Harry Met Sally - really liked this movie it was pretty funny


----------



## Neptunus

Flamingos really are real life phoenixes, born of ash and fire!


----------



## mrbojangles

The Foot Fist Way
The Boy In The Striped Pajamas
Maria Full Of Grace

^ They were all really good.

Then I went to go see Due Date in theaters. I wouldn't say it was a disappointment because I didn't have high expectations to begin with. Other than a couple of cheap laughs, it was cliche and stupid.


----------



## cat_c

Murder By Numbers


----------



## MaidMarian

The Brave One.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0476964/


----------



## Toad Licker

Solomon's Choice


----------



## Keith

All Through the Night -Stars Humphrey Bogart also has Peter Lorre and Jackie Gleason in it good movie about Nazi saboteurs conspiring in New York City

Papillon - Awesome movie Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman are perfect and it has a great story about escaping the penal colony in French Guiana


----------



## Pocketfox

_Children Underground_, a documentary about Romania's homeless children, and _Lawrence of Arabia_, by David Lean.


----------



## CMGC

The Boondock Saints


----------



## Emmz92

*The Kid*

*The kid, a UK Film about a young boy who had many siblings who was the only abused one throughout his childhood... was very fragile, lonely, didnt feel accepted, and how he become a wealthy happy rich man...*
*based on a true story... a very true story, a must see.*


----------



## harrynia

mine favorite TV show is family guy. I like watching cartoon shows because cartoons like a blood for me


----------



## papaSmurf

Mystery Team. Your enjoyment of this film hinges almost entirely upon how much you like Donald Glover. I happen to think he's pretty neat, so I enjoyed this film greatly.


----------



## lazy calm

the american friend (_der amerikanische freund)_ and american psycho 

everything's so american.


----------



## Toad Licker

No Good Deed


----------



## Lasair

Jackass - Mmmm... it was interesting...


----------



## tennischick2002

The human centipede. The movie was trippy and I wasnt even high. i dont even smoke weed..


----------



## Gorillaz

Rudy.


----------



## lazy calm

persona


----------



## Meli24R

Inception, I enjoyed it


----------



## mind_games

Meli24R said:


> Inception, I enjoyed it


:yes (I just watched it too).

That was followed by another movie with Tom Hardy (the forger in Inception): Bronson, ''the most violent prisoner in Britain". I couldn't really enjoy the comedic style of the movie though, because the subject matter was just too dark/weird/sad.


----------



## Josh90

Interview With The Vampire


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shutter Island - I thought it was ok but it didn't really draw me in


----------



## HipHopHead

baby boy- i recommend everyone watch it its hilarious as hell


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 3


----------



## AliBaba

lazy calm said:


> american psycho


Have you read the book? If not, you should. It's quite the experience.

I finally saw The Social Network yesterday and it was quite good.


----------



## Meli24R

Cyrus said:


> Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World.
> 
> Most overrated film of the year.


Just watched it and agreed.


----------



## Josh90

Waterworld


----------



## jennlynne5

Iron Man 2

It was disappointing in my opinion.


----------



## Gorillaz

rocky 1.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Terminal velocity, 1994

Charlie Sheen plays renegade skydiver "Ditch Brody" who gets framed for a murder, but sensing something isn't right he uncovers _more _than he bargained for.

Derp dee deeerp.

It's fupping hilarious! And it's not supposed to be.

Watch it.

Also the social network is pretty good.


----------



## shadowmask

Coal Miner's Daughter. One of my all time faves. Every single performance is terrific.


----------



## MaidMarian

Driving Miss Daisy.


----------



## muse87

Medicine For Melancholy
White Dog


----------



## papaSmurf

The Good, the Bad, the Weird

Pretty neat Korean reimagining of the spaghetti western. Some brilliant action sequences throughout, but it was definitely dragging a bit by the end.


----------



## pita

Shottas.

Really hard to tell if it was supposed to be funny, in parts. Felt like a music video.


----------



## Meli24R

Benny and Joon-A little too cutesy for my tastes and unrealistic, but I didn't hate it. Johnny Depp was great as always and the relationship between his character and Joon was sweet.

Event Horizon-meh it started off with a cool premise and had some good creepy scenes, but the second half was a let down.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Law Abiding Citizen - It's an interesting take on home grown, home targeted terrorism spawned from injustice in the law, it's fairly intense


----------



## Josh90

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Salt - It wasn't great but I was entertained well enough


----------



## MindOverMood

Gladiator


----------



## Were

The Social Network, it will probably win some oscars


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Josh90 said:


> A Clockwork Orange


Love it.


----------



## Amanda123

The truman show. Such a good movie.


----------



## Pocketfox

This week I watched _Scoop, The Long Goodbye, Lock Stock & Two Smoking Barrels, Animal Crackers, The Elephant Man_ and _The Big Sleep_. Right now I'm watching _Shadows and Fog_, and on my table waiting to be watched are _Shadows, A Woman Under the Influence, Wages of Fear, A Fish Called Wanda, Andrei Rublev_ and _Dear Zachary_.

I think I have an addiction...


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## Keith

Ivans Childhood - Soviet film about a boy who is a scout in WWII after his family is killed by Nazis directed by the great Andrei Tartovsky his first film, it was awesome

Metropolis -the complete version, just released today been waiting for two years for this to come out on dvd if your a fan of this movie its worth getting this version the addtional footage isnt the greatest quality but it really adds to the film I was pleased to see the film as close to Fritz Lang's original as possible


----------



## Neptunus

Keith said:


> Metropolis -the complete version, just released today been waiting for two years for this to come out on dvd if your a fan of this movie its worth getting this version the addtional footage isnt the greatest quality but it really adds to the film I was pleased to see the film as close to Fritz Lang's original as possible


I just recently watched that movie on Netflix. Very cool!


----------



## Keith

Neptunus said:


> I just recently watched that movie on Netflix. Very cool!


 Awesome! It really is a great film with a good message.


----------



## harrynia

I love to watch comedy movie Last night I watch life as we know it movie it is fantastic movie


----------



## Neptunus

The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian. 

It was okay. Better than the first one, which I really disliked.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Magnolia - It was pretty intense, sort of strange, pretty good

Unstoppable - It's a standard Denzel type film & that's why I like it


----------



## Black_Widow

Alien 3 - as watched the whole of the Quadrilogy over the last weekend, though not completely in order. Love those films!


----------



## alfredd88

easy a This movie wasn't nearly as entertaining as it was when I was 11.


----------



## Keith

Badlands - good movie, solid acting its about a spree killing in the 50s Stars Martin Sheen and Sissy Spacek

Eraserhead -strange but interesting movie one of the weirdest I've seen

Zodiac - about the Zodiac killer good movie even if it is a bit too long


----------



## Josh90

The Matrix

seems to get better each time


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mongol - It was pretty good


----------



## NoraTorious

Just watched The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Very uplifting. different from the short story. Great costumes, great message.

I will probably be watching Fight Club, as is my wont when I make out my holiday cards.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## Neptunus

Black_Widow said:


> Alien 3 - as watched the whole of the Quadrilogy over the last weekend, though not completely in order. Love those films!


Me too! Sigourney Weaver is fantastic!

I watched:

The Devil's Backbone - I'm not a horror fan, but I must say, I really enjoyed this movie. It was gruesome, but not over the top. The plot was good and Del Torro is a master at creating the perfect creepy atmosphere with realistic special effects.

The Iron Giant - An animated film that I happened to watch on a whim on Netflix. Granted, it's more of a kids movie, but again, I was pleasantly surprised. The animation was well done, and the story was sweet and well thought out. A gem of a movie and great for all ages.


----------



## lazy calm

the ladykillers (1955)


----------



## lazy calm

Keith said:


> Badlands - good movie, solid acting its about a spree killing in the 50s Stars Martin Sheen and Sissy Spacek
> 
> Eraserhead -strange but interesting movie one of the weirdest I've seen
> 
> Zodiac - about the Zodiac killer good movie even if it is a bit too long


i looove those, but still haven't seen zodiac.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

The Bridges Of Madison County

Not bad. Not bad at all.



lazy calm said:


> i looove those, but still haven't seen zodiac.


Zodiac is really good. You should check it out.


----------



## low

I read a few pages of the thread and downloaded a few random movies yesterday. Watched:

Children of men. Pretty much the type of storyline I expected, entertaining enough.

Law Abiding Citizen. Started off really good, like I thought this was going to be one of those great films. Then it went kind of dumb over the top. How could do he do all of those things from in prison? Yes, it was explained but still, kind of rediculous to do all of that. His moral mission was corrupted killing those innocent people himself. Dissapointed as I watched more.

The painted veil: Thought it was going to be a bit of a 'chick flick' but it's not really. Entertaining enough. Edward Norton good as always.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I think it was called From Paris With Love. 
It was really good, quite funny too.


----------



## kiirby

The Green Hornet.

It was awful. Just awful.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## MindOverMood

Before You Say 'I Do'


----------



## Haydsmom2007

harry potter...


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Futurama: The Beast with a Billion Backs


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

La Fabulous Destin De Amelie Poulain

Second time watching it. Pretty good movie.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

kosherpiggy said:


> Requiem for a Dream


I really liked requiem, but it sure didnt make me smile...


----------



## whiterabbit

McBain

I love you, movies4men channel.


----------



## panopticon

Ordet.


----------



## Emmz92

*Harry potter and the prisoner of azkaban *


----------



## Josh90

Jackass: The Movie


----------



## theandrew

Donnie Darko


----------



## Gorillaz

theandrew said:


> Donnie Darko


good movie


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Boy I haven't been able to concentrate on movies for a while. I guess the last one I sorta saw was _Death at a Funeral_ (the remade one that was made like a year after the first one...why?) I only half watched it though haha.


----------



## papaSmurf

Kiki's Delivery Service.

So good.


----------



## Perfectionist

Hp 7.5 biiiiiiiiitchessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## cruisin




----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Harry Potter!!!


----------



## hellofromthegutter

Trailer Park Boys: Countdown To Liquor Day


----------



## Insanityonthego

Twister....old movie but I love it!


----------



## RyeCatcher86

_Finally_ got around to watching Oldboy. Fantastic movie!


----------



## solasum

Pulp Fiction. It was okay.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

West Of Shanghai - It's a classic from 1937 that has a ton of humorous double crossing & dialogue


----------



## Josh90

Jackass Number Two


----------



## Toad Licker

300


----------



## feels

Begotten


----------



## RobAlister

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. I thought it'd be stupid but it's one of my favorite movies now. When I get a blu-ray player I'm getting that along with The Dark Knight.


----------



## Neptunus

Children of Men.


----------



## mrbojangles

Neptunus said:


> Children of Men.


Great movie

I just got done watching "Brazil"


----------



## DylanJK

I watched Before Sunrise on Sunday night, Plan on watching Before Sunset tomorrow night, don't have enough energy to watch it tonight


----------



## Canadian Brotha

DylanJK said:


> I watched Before Sunrise on Sunday night, Plan on watching Before Sunset tomorrow night, don't have enough energy to watch it tonight


Those are 2 of the best romance films I've ever seen, the dialogue in both is just right & the chemistry between the actors too, sweet story it is


----------



## papaSmurf

RyeCatcher86 said:


> _Finally_ got around to watching Oldboy. Fantastic movie!


Yay!



DylanJK said:


> I watched Before Sunrise on Sunday night, Plan on watching Before Sunset tomorrow night, don't have enough energy to watch it tonight


Double yay! Before Sunrise is probably my favorite movie of ever.


----------



## tutliputli

The Exorcism of Emily Rose.

I thought it was quite good until a perfectly average-sized, domestic cat leapt at a guy and sent him crashing to the floor. And then Emily flung herself out of a window and scurried away in a comical fashion. I couldn't stop laughing. I so desperately wanted to be scared.


----------



## Georgina 22

Eclipse


----------



## CeilingStarer

I watched that documentary "The Bridge" about suicides on the Golden Gate Bridge.

I've seen it before, but was feeling... down, and needed a reality check to pick myself up. It's quite chilling seeing the actual footage of the people jumping, whilst relatives/friends/witnesses talk about them. The director basically set-up cameras to film the bridge during daylight hours over all of 2004. 24 suicides or something captured on film. I have to question the morals of it though. I have no doubt that the crew could have prevented a few jumps. It would have been pretty obvious that Gene Sprague wasn't there sight-seeing.


----------



## Josh90

Jackass 2.5


----------



## Pocketfox

_The Wrestler_. I actually threw it on out of boredom, and ended up loving it. It has such a natural and easy style that makes it more intimate.


----------



## grigori

I made the mistake of seeing Skyline. So so so awful.


----------



## ak2218

I believe the last movie i watched was..........One Flew Over the Cookoos Nest  highly recommend it to any who hasnt seen it, its an awesome film plus jack nicholsen is in it all the more reason to watch it!


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


> Begotten


oh good. that is some quality graphic sh*t, which i like

i watched a "documentary" _the real deal_. it's about kim and kelley deal. made me tear up.


----------



## papaSmurf

Last Night:

It's a strange little film about what people would do with their last day on earth if they knew ahead of time that the apocalypse was coming. I liked it!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

papaSmurf said:


> Last Night:
> 
> It's a strange little film about what people would do with their last day on earth if they knew ahead of time that the apocalypse was coming. I liked it!


I wanted to watch this but forgot, thanks for the reminder


----------



## silentcliche

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.

Awesome sauce. Plus it was funny to see all the places in Toronto that I got lost in as a kid.


----------



## Keith

Seven Samurai, Tomorrow at Seven, Shadows of Forgotten Ancestors, The Far Country, Sinister Hands, Blonde Ice, The Lady Confesses,The Scar,Shadows on the Stairs


----------



## ilsr

Omen 3: The Final Conflict (1981)

Could have done without the infanticide scenes. Sam Neil was fun to watch.
Some of the best film music by Jerry Goldsmith in this film.


I liked "Cuckoo's Nest" too. Have you seen "Amadeus" by the same director? Another
loony great film.


----------



## shadowmask

Iron Man 2. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Some said it was disappointing compared to the first, and while whiplash's development and the final battle against him were lacking, in all other aspects i consider it superior to the original. Can't wait for the third.


----------



## low

I just watched 'Black Death' with Sean Bean. It wasn't what I thought it would be, I was thinking Thirteenth warrior with undead but it's more a look at mankind and how he interprets religion and superstition; good or bad that can be caused from it. I fealt it was okay but a bit boring in parts and had been done before.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Last Night - I thought it was pretty good, it took a sec for the style to grow on me


----------



## EmptyRoom

I saw Fight Club a day ago
I watched it almost 3 times in a row, what a mind ****


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Miracle At St. Anna - It's a brilliant look at the African American soldiers who fought for America in the second world war


----------



## lazy calm

citizen ruth

i love laura dern (!)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Toy story 3

Oh yes..


----------



## Neptunus

^ Great movie! 

The Sorcerer's Apprentice - It was alright. Cute.


----------



## tutliputli

Fantastic Mr Fox


----------



## Toad Licker

The Expendables (not great but not as bad as I thought it'd be)


----------



## Cyrus

Alien 3 . Never knew it was pretty much an all British cast. No where near as good as the first two though.

Easy A. Didn't know Amanda Bynes was in this and she looks different in her face, think she's had surgery as her cheeks are massive.

The Kids Are All Right. Well it was just that, alright. Though better than what I was expecting it to be.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

tutliputli said:


> Fantastic Mr Fox


did you like it? i've seen every other wes anderson movie and have been meaning to watch this.


----------



## Karbear

Tangled 3d, it was nice


----------



## tutliputli

NeedleInTheHay said:


> did you like it? i've seen every other wes anderson movie and have been meaning to watch this.


Honestly, it wasn't as good as expected but I did enjoy it. I love stop-motion animation and as with all Wes Anderson films, the soundtrack was amazing. I've seen all of his films too, love him!


----------



## miminka

_Le Charme Discret de la Bourgeoisie_. Took a few viewings to fully comprehend it but I do love surrealist films.


----------



## Josh90

Battlefield Earth - I actually enjoyed this movie, yeah I said it. The acting, plot, lines and costumes are so ridiculous its funny, Travolta's acting is hilarious.


----------



## Keith

Chinatown - great neo-noir, Jack Nicholson is great in it and Polanski does an excellent job directing 

Mad Love (1935) - The always great Peter Lorre stars in a remake of the silent film "The Hands of Orlac" with some changes, directed by the great cinematographer Karl Freund


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Red - It was dumb & boring unfortunately, I was hoping for classic Bruce Willis action with laughs

The Widow Of St. Pierre - This film only furthered my fascination with French film & it's brilliance


----------



## Squid24

Josh90 said:


> Battlefield Earth - I actually enjoyed this movie, yeah I said it. The acting, plot, lines and costumes are so ridiculous its funny, Travolta's acting is hilarious.


It's a great bad movie, I agree.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Now I want to watch The Room. Quality comedy.


----------



## alte

The Philosopher Kings. It is a really good documentary, very moving.


----------



## Georgina 22

Eragon


----------



## Cheesecake

Revenge of the Nerds. My college is nothing like that.


----------



## huh

Fargo. I saw it a while back and didn't remember it very well. It was a good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## Hello22

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Toy story 3
> 
> Oh yes..


:clap Good man Jimmy, man up!


----------



## kosherpiggy

you don't mess with the zohan


----------



## shadowmask

Batman: Under The Red Hood. One of the better animated comic films I've seen in years. Great animation and voice acting, especially by Jensen Ackles and Joe Dimaggio. He's a more fitting Joker than I anticipated.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

The girl with the dragon tattoo and The girl who played with fire.

heavy, heavy, heavy.

but fantastic.


----------



## pita

Kinky Boots. What a fantastic movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

pita said:


> Kinky Boots. What a fantastic movie.


Someone mentioned this to me a couple months back, I'll have to check it out


----------



## fanatic203

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World


----------



## introvert33

yeah I've seen kinky boots, I liked it!

I watched Dr. Horrible, a short comedic musical, I would recommend it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Predators (I was expecting this to be crap but it turned out to be a pretty decent movie)


----------



## kingfoxy

slither giant alien slugs climb in peoples mouths and turn them into zombies in this entertaining comedy horror featuring the song only women in the world by air supply in a funny scene.:kma


----------



## layitontheline

Tortilla Soup. Loved how it started, but thought the ending was quite poor and sappy.


----------



## MrDisaffected

Get Him to The Greek (w/Russell Brand).

7/10. Good for some laughs.


----------



## Deathinmusic

RED. 'Twas pretty fun.


----------



## Emptyheart

Due date
One word- hilarious


----------



## JFmtl

The Room. Worst movie ever. yet hilarious to watch,


----------



## layitontheline

I forgot Red. Lame. Awful. Save your money.


----------



## kingfoxy

tutliputli said:


> Fantastic Mr Fox


Thank you very much:boogie:squeeze:yay


----------



## Josh90

Jurassic Park


----------



## Wrangler

Wizard of Oz


----------



## accepting myself

Tangled,,, watched it last night.

For me it was the BEST Disney movie ever I loved it ;-)


----------



## miminka

_Persona_. The film is a metaphor for the very term, "persona." In Greek it means "mask." But as a philosophical question, what hides behind the mask? What is the true self of a person? In spite of its dark nature, it is visual poetry; an avant-garde piece of work. Two women struggle against themselves for revealing their dark intendancies. At the same time the two are interconnected, nearly identical. The imagery is stunning.


----------



## Keith

Torment - Ingmar Bergman's first screenplay, pretty good movie about a school age boy and his lover who is scared and tormented by "Caligula" the evil Latin teacher

Goodbye Mr Chips, Love in the Afternoon, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gosford Park - It's a tale of snobs in the upper class of Britain & their servants at large country house gathering, it's pretty good

Kinky Boots - It was good for some laughs & is apparently based on a true story



AudreyHepburn said:


> _Persona_. The film is a metaphor for the very term, "persona." In Greek it means "mask." But as a philosophical question, what hides behind the mask? What is the true self of a person? In spite of its dark nature, it is visual poetry; an avant-garde piece of work. Two women struggle against themselves for revealing their dark intendancies. At the same time the two are interconnected, nearly identical. The imagery is stunning.


You've sold me with your review, I'm going to look it up for sure


----------



## keysu

Easy A. It was funnier than I expected, and Emma Stone was great


----------



## lazy calm

princess mononokeeeee 

it's been years since i last watched that


----------



## shadowmask

Splice. I couldn't get over the monster looking like Billy Corgan. Other than that, it was...meh. Not terrible.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The union.

An insight into the illegality of marajuana and hemp in the united states and Canada. Mostly centred in British Columbia, I thought it was good overall but like most of these "exposure documentaries" it was a little one sided.

Overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## miminka

Canadian Brotha said:


> *You've sold me with your review, I'm going to look it up for sure*


You'll love it! :b



Keith said:


> *Goodbye Mr Chips, Love in the Afternoon, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof*


Good. Good. And good.


----------



## quiet0lady

Due Date


----------



## CeilingStarer

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt1.

It was ruined by the annoying people around me talking constantly/scrunching wrappers, so I'll have to see it again to understand some parts. I think it's probably my least favourite though so far. Just not a lot of content for 2 and a half hours. I guess it was half a book stretched in to a whole movie though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We Don't Live Here Anymore - It's a great drama which looks at the politics of friendship, marriage, & affairs with some nice artsy cinematography to spice up it's slow reflective pace, I quite liked it


----------



## slyfox

Predators - Not as good as the originals, but ok. Thought it would be worse


----------



## hellofromthegutter

Airplane! 
R.I.P. Leslie Neilson


----------



## DylanJK

Just watched The Virgin Suicides last night, great movie! Defiantly shows what sheltering your kids from the real world does to them...


----------



## cat001

The Fearless Vampire Killers :roll

Haven't seen any 'modern' movies recently...


----------



## kingfoxy

A shock to the system a man becomes a killer after failing to get promoted at work and being nagged at by his wife.Once he gets away with on murder it soons becomes a habit and he kills anyone who can stop his climb to the top of the business ladder.A good thriller from 1990 starring Micheal caine.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Office space.

Such a great film, good message about not giving a sh*t.


----------



## Squid24

hellofromthegutter said:


> Airplane!
> R.I.P. Leslie Neilson


I watched it today too.



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Office space.
> 
> Such a great film, good message about not giving a sh*t.


_It's not that I'm lazy, it's just that I just don't care_ - words to live by.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## CeilingStarer

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Office space.
> 
> Such a great film, good message about not giving a sh*t.


I've never met anyone who didn't love this film. I really thought that it was going to reform the workplace, but the politics, and HR-derived bull**** has just gotten worse over the past decade+.

I'm sure that it has inspired countless thousands to leave their office jobs though.


----------



## Annie K

Manic


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Painted Veil - Great acting, great story, great soundtrack


----------



## harrynia

Fargo. I saw it a while back and didn't remember it very well. It was a good movie. :no:yes


----------



## Josh90

The Adventures Of Pinocchio (1996)


----------



## Cyrus

Alien Resurrection. Much better than Alien 3 and it did a good job of having a good amount of really scary scenes like the first two. Watched the whole anthology on blu-ray now and I'm really looking forward to the prequels.

Edward Scissorhands. Ah I always watch this come December. Just beautiful. The snow angel scene is one of my favourite film scenes ever. But I'm sad like that lol.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Toad Licker said:


> Scrooged


I saw Scrooged last night, good Christmas movie


----------



## kingfoxy

The expendanbles sly stallone arnie shwarzenneger mickey rourke jet li dolph lundgren and steve austin star in this action packed movie with plenty violence and explosions and shooting of guns:bat


----------



## Citrine

A Christmas Carol...the Disney one with Jim Carrey...I liked it. Loved the animation. :yes


----------



## Dying note

In theaters: The Next Three Days--I thought 30 minutes could have been shaved but it was good overall. 

On Tv: Eagle Eye--wish I'd seen it when it was in theaters....


----------



## viv

12, a Russian remake of 12 Angry Men.



pita said:


> Kinky Boots. What a fantastic movie.


Agreed - this is a good one.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Death Race :clap
Well.. I'm actually watching it right now. I love this film!


----------



## hellofromthegutter

the number 23
its cool to see jim carrey play a dramatic role


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Inception...it wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## TorLin

Clash of the Titans (classic) not the remake


----------



## companioncube

documentary = Restrepo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chrysalis - I watched it the other night but forgot to post it here. It's a pretty cool French film, the look of it & fight scenes are awesome



hellofromthegutter said:


> the number 23
> its cool to see jim carrey play a dramatic role


I like Jim Carrey in his dramatic roles & though I think any film where numbers appear in everything is kind of dumb there were some cool scenes in that one as well


----------



## Josh90

The Truman Show


----------



## lazy calm

documentary _the devil and daniel johnston_

yeah, i cried :cry


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

lazy calm said:


> documentary _the devil and daniel johnston_
> 
> yeah, i cried :cry


such a great film, i lost it a little bit when his parents we're talking about what would happen when they pass on to daniel. Do you like his music?


----------



## Josh90

The Chronicles Of Riddick


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer Rental


----------



## VCL XI

_Valhalla Rising_

Ravishingly grim. Worst blood fx I've ever seen though.


----------



## Keith

The Return of Dr. X - Bogart in a Horror film wtf? This is an average movie but entertaining to see Bogie playing an undead Dr with a need of new blood

The House of Usher- Good adaption of the Poe story for the screen by Richard Matheson and stars Vincent Price a little slow but the end is great

House of Wax (1953)- Another Price flick one of my all time favorite classic horror films about a man whose wax museum is burned down and hes crippled by the fire so he starts a new wax museum using corpses dipped in wax


----------



## kingfoxy

Happy birthday harris mulden a man who cannot grow facial hair draws on his own moustaches athough this is obvious to everyone he knows.Nobody has told him untill his best friends girlfriend who meets harris for the first time at his 25th birthday party tells him his tache is fake.


----------



## Cyrus

The Posession of David Oreilly. New British film about some dude who's posessed and stays the night at his mates house after being dumped by his woman. Some scary bits in it but pretty silly overall. Think I worked out what was wrong with him though. Worth a watch I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Amreeka - A Palestinian mother & son immigrate to Illinois & struggle to adapt, it's quite good



sadfox said:


> Happy birthday harris mulden a man who cannot grow facial hair draws on his own moustaches athough this is obvious to everyone he knows.Nobody has told him untill his best friends girlfriend who meets harris for the first time at his 25th birthday party tells him his tache is fake.


Is this actually a movie? lol


----------



## orbit55

Love and Other Drugs

Pretty good movie if you are in or have been in sales like me. Also, the references to Prozac and Zoloft are cool. It shows you how much money drug reps were making when SSRI's first came out.


----------



## kingfoxy

macabre a mentally disturbed woman leaves her young chidren home alone so she can visit her lover.While she is away her daughter kills her son by drowning him and phones her both the mother and her lover drive home and her lover is killed in a car crash.The woman is sent to a mental asylum and when released a year later she goes to stay at her lovers old house.horror film made in 1980


----------



## Were

VCL XI said:


> _Valhalla Rising_
> 
> Ravishingly grim. Worst blood fx I've ever seen though.


that was an interesting movie, it's very symbolic, did you understand that one-eye is Odin(the strongest god of norse mythologhy)


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## lazy calm

NeedleInTheHay said:


> such a great film, i lost it a little bit when his parents we're talking about what would happen when they pass on to daniel. Do you like his music?


i admire him greatly :nw
and most of his songs make me cry!!!!!!!!


----------



## lazy calm

i saw _i walk the line _

it's just ok


----------



## mjhea0

black swan


----------



## Dying note

*The Warriors Way*-- Amazing and really beautifully shot. Funny, great action scenes and overall worth watching again.


----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Polar Express


----------



## Keith

Downfall -German film about Hitlers last days it was really well done and stuck to the facts
The Most Dangerous Game(1932)- great movie about a psycho hunter who likes to hunt people on his island
House on Haunted Hill(1959)- Another great Vincent Price film hadn't seen it in a few years forgot how good it was


----------



## TheDaffodil

Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## et1991

Me too, lol. Just a couple hours ago. Strangest movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## Cyrus

Beauty and The Beast, on blu-ray. Undoubtebly Disney's greatest film ever. I just love it. It looks and sounds stunning in HD aswell. A must have.


----------



## themoth

Dirt! The Movie...

 which I recommend to everyone.


----------



## TorLin

Freedom Writers, 

almost done, so technically it would be the last one.


----------



## kingfoxy

penitentiary a man gets into a fight with 2 bikers in a row over a prostitute 1 of the bikers dies and the man is sent to prison.When there he gets into a lot of fights and shows promise as a boxer so he joins the prison boxing team in order to get an early parole.Violent prison film from 1980.


----------



## metamorphosis

Into The Wild,Memento,Goodfellas,and Godfather in that order.


----------



## Were

Good Will Hunting, it was such an oscar bait that even Elliot Smith couldn't save this film. Will's condition was so unbelievable that they should have marketed this movie as science fiction.The movie lectures you about how you shouldn't try to win medals and try to please everyone, while its desperately trying to please all its audience and win some oscars. And the movie's solutions and messages were too simple; get therapy and follow your heart.


----------



## bezoomny

_All About Eve_

This film was total perfection.


----------



## solasum

'Quartier Lointain' 

It's about a guy who ends up in his hometown, and faints. When he wakes up, he's back in the 60s as his 14-year-old self. He gets to say goodbye to his dad before he abandons his family, and learns his reasons for doing so. It was calm, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## MindOverMood

Remember the Titans


----------



## Seb

Sorority Row


----------



## Toad Licker

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## DylanJK

I watched Scott Pilgrim Vs. the world on Friday and Cruel Intentions on Saturday night. I plan on watching The Departed on Wednesday night


----------



## Cerberios

Hellboy II - The golden army


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Insanityonthego

The proposal it was hilarious! I love Sandra bullock


----------



## VTinOR

Eclipse. My roomie had to bail, he hates chicky flicks


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Due Date, and it sucked 1/10


----------



## VTinOR

ViLLiO said:


> Due Date, and it sucked 1/10


And I was about to watch that one tonight. Now I won't have to waste two hours of my life :teeth


----------



## whiterabbit

Mind Snatcher
Chopping Mall
The Raven
The Terror

It was 'DVDs I bought for £1 each' night tonight.


----------



## lazy calm

documentary _tierische liebe_ _(animal love) _
the strange world of lonely animal lovers.

i recommend!


----------



## BluePhoenix54

Tropic Thunder even though it was butchered because of the censoring.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Hardbodies(1984). IDK it was ok I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## ak2218

The Lord of the Rings Fellowship of the rings FTW :boogie


----------



## miminka

_A Woman Under the Influence_. Gina Rowlands was fabulous.


----------



## BOBBB

Salt


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Home Alone 2 : Lost In New York


----------



## Lasair

Hard Candy - how I live that film!


----------



## Cyrus

Casino Jack. It was alright.


----------



## DylanJK

I watched Inception last night, NO WHERE near as good as everyone says it was. I mean it was a good movie, but I predicted the ending 30 mins into the movie...


----------



## Cyrus

Cyrus. I was pretty good I liked it.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Disappearance of Alice Creed.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Santa Claus


----------



## Cheesecake

City of the Living Dead. The title is so misleading.


----------



## miminka

_À Ma Sœur_... a rather disturbing film but on a whole enjoyable. What the hell was with the ending though? I didn't believe it at all.


----------



## Neptunus

Absolutely hilarious!!! :haha


----------



## Josh90

Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## miminka

Watched _The 400 Blows_ last night with my mother. She thought it was "...okay"

:fall


----------



## huh

Winter's Bone. I thought it was good, interested in maybe picking up the book.


----------



## Neptunus

Tron, the original.


----------



## liso

Lars and the Real Girl

I though it was really good. It sort of relates to social anxiety and Ryan Gosling in it so...I had to watch it!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Santa Claus 3


----------



## lazy calm

sedmikrásky (daisies)

experimental feminist film about two girls named marie. the world's gone bad so they're going bad as well. lots of food orgies and martial army music.


----------



## charmed1199

*Movie*

Jack Frost of a father who died on xmas eve and his son Charlie builds a snowman and wraps snowman in his father scarf/hat and his father comes back as the snowman.


----------



## sas111

The Town, best movie i've seen in awhile.


----------



## Cyrus

Red Hill. Another good Aussie film about a new cop in town helping to catch an escaped convict.

Black Swarm. Low budget straight to TV film about a group of killer wasps on the loose. It has Robert Englund in it. It was alright.


----------



## liso

Shaun of the Dead <3


----------



## Deathinmusic

The Social Network. I thought it was great. Also I loved the music by Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross!


----------



## Josh90

The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## emptybottle2

Tiny Furniture is so like my life


----------



## Keith

Masque of the Red Death - a classic horror film based on the Edgar Allan Poe story starring Vincent Price

Les Vampires - French ten part movie from 1915 not about vampires but a gang of criminals known as Les Vampires its really good especially for its age and the writing is top notch. Entertaining and very cool for its place in cineamtic history.


----------



## TorLin

The Pirate Movie


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Inception and Harry Potter.


----------



## Cyrus

The Town. Loved it.


----------



## emptybottle2

Black Swan.

Pretty sure the campiness was intentional. Dialogue was awful. But it doesn't matter because the movie was so thrilling and squirm-inducing in a good way.


----------



## Toad Licker

Santa Claus is Comin' to Town!


----------



## Popularity

Elephant. It's about the school shootings in Columbine. It was pretty awful cause it was a cheap budget film so they were stalling for time by filming different people walking down hallways all the time. Quite humorous in that sense, but it was boring as hell.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Martys.


----------



## HTF

Eagle Eye


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

The Overbrook Brothers. It was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## VCL XI

_Trash Humpers_

As others have tirelessly mentioned, it feels like a mix of select bits from Giuseppe Andrews' filmography, _Jackass_, the first _August Underground _movie, and Upsidedown Cross's video for "Mass in Blood". Not nearly as entertaining as any of those though.


----------



## Josh90

Black Knight


----------



## Asp Christian

"Extract" starring Jason Bateman. Tis a very funny comedy.


----------



## sean88

Let the Right One In. <3


----------



## viv

A Moment to Remember. Jung Woo Sung is unbelievably gorgeous.



huh said:


> Winter's Bone. I thought it was good, interested in maybe picking up the book.


I watched this a few weeks ago! Those women are tough.



emptybottle2 said:


> Tiny Furniture is so like my life


I just looked up the trailer, and now this is on my to see list.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chrysalis - I watched this French film a second time for good measure on the plot & it could use a little something but I love the look of this film as well as the fights scenes, both are well done

The 400 Blows - This is classic French cinema showcasing a young boys demise into deliquence, it's pretty good

Spanglish - I really like this film, it's got a nice story & Adam Sandler isn't playing a complete goof, I prefer his films like this


----------



## harrynia

I watched last night the social network movie it is really fantastic movie:blank


----------



## Toad Licker

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## FateFilter

Despicable Me - Great movie!


----------



## kiasockmonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> Spanglish - I really like this film, it's got a nice story & Adam Sandler isn't playing a complete goof, I prefer his films like this


Me too. I really enjoyed 'Punch-Drunk Love'.


----------



## Popularity

Half Nelson.

Didn't impress me.


----------



## Joel

I was like 8 the last time I saw this, serious nostalgia.


----------



## 2Talkative

The American....should have turned it off half way since I could see the plot in this one.


----------



## BKrakow

Buffalo '66, and I loved it! Such an original, funny, and uplifting movie. I encourage anyone who hasn't seen it to do so.


----------



## Cheesecake

The Seventh Seal. First Swedish movie I've seen.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Fountain. I dug it.


----------



## Keith

Stalingrad - about the battle of Stalingrad from the German perspective, in German great film really well done

Saints and Soldiers - WWII film about a group of Allied soldiers behind enemy lines trying to get back to their lines with intelligence that could save alot of Allied lives it starts a little slow but gets good in the second half


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Passage To Ottawa - It's a fun & simple Canadian film following an Indian boy as he comes to Canada to live with his uncle following his mothers grave medical condition



Cheesecake said:


> The Seventh Seal. First Swedish movie I've seen.


That's a solid one to start with. I've not seen too many Swedish films but the ones I have seen I've liked a lot


----------



## Annie K

Fly Away Home


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Breaking The Waves - It's an intense look at a gals demise in the name of love, it's quite depressing really, not one for everyone. I like the way it's shot, it totally matches how the story goes


----------



## au Lait

Eat Pray Love


----------



## miminka

Cheesecake said:


> *The Seventh Seal. First Swedish movie I've seen.*


Hope you enjoyed it... Bergman is a master.

I watched _Lord of the Flies_ (1963) with my sister. We had to watch the appalling 90's remake in class because a startling amount of people objected to watching a black and white film.

:fall


----------



## emptybottle2

Mother is one of the best movies of the year.

I've been watching movies that have been popping up on critics' year-end lists. Dogtooth seems right up my alley.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Clerks


----------



## Toad Licker

Caddyshack 2


----------



## TorLin

Alien ( original )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

AudreyHepburn said:


> I watched _Lord of the Flies_ (1963) with my sister. We had to watch the appalling 90's remake in class because a startling amount of people objected to watching a black and white film.
> 
> :fall


It's too bad people don't appreciate black & white film these days, as it looks good in HD. They could shoot some new films with the technology we have today in B&W & it would look absolutely stunning, but instead 3D is all the rage which is unfortunate


----------



## VTinOR

May


----------



## silentcliche

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm watching Skyline - or trying to...the acting is hilariously bad. And so far all the characters' actions just make me want to facepalm. Why was this so hyped?


----------



## seswick

Just finished watching Chungking Express


----------



## emptybottle2

Fish Tank

so mediocre. the ending was a disaster. the whole time, you're thinking i hope it doesn't go there, then it does.


----------



## VCL XI

emptybottle2 said:


> Dogtooth seems right up my alley.


_Dogtooth _is excellent. Easily in the top three of what I've seen this year.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

silentcliche said:


> The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou.


really love that film and they made perfect use of a beautiful sigur ros song


----------



## mocha63

Under the Blossoming Cherry Trees (1975) Japanese

I really liked this film and give it a 8/10 rating, full of black humour.

Basically a man living in the mountains kills and robs to survive, he kidnaps a women to be his next wife, however she’s got her own ideas, and it is not too long before people are loosing their heads in order to please her. Oh and be careful of walking under the blossoming cherry trees as you will loose you mind.


----------



## JohnParker

The Lion King! In French!


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall


----------



## Neptunus

Ratatouille


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Ghost Writer - It's a slow burning political suspense film that hints at a lot of the questions asked of Tony Blair's time in office, I thought it was alright


----------



## Neptunus

Robots.


----------



## denimass

"Silent Hill" was the last movie that i watched. It is a great movie. It is horror type movie and i like to watch this type movie. It is a best horror movie that i ever seen before. The location of the movie is very nice.


----------



## lazy calm

Mat i Syn (mother and son) 
Alexandra
Uzak (distant)
Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## liso

Well I haven't seen it yet but going to see TRON today. The only reason I'm going is for the music!!!!

I recently just watched Charlie St. Cloud...meh


----------



## tutliputli

'2012'. I thought I'd enjoy it because I like disaster movies but it had no plot whatsoever and the acting was appalling. However, I did enjoy the scene where a giraffe got helicoptered to safety in a harness whilst the entire world crumbled below.


----------



## ak2218

Pineapple Express :lol i love that movie


----------



## Cheesecake

The Bicycle Thieves.


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## huh

Jackie Brown

It was good, but I could not get used to Samuel L Jackson's hair...lol.


----------



## TorLin

"The Family Stone"


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## BetaBoy90

Tron:acceptable movie, good graphics, usual plotline, yep


----------



## Keith

Witness - good movie starring Harrison Ford and directed by Peter Weir

J'Accuse! (1919) - One of the most powerful films i have seen probably the first real anti-war movie, has the same type of power as "All Quiet on the Western Front" just in a: French, Silent, Long and Arty way, but i love films like that, definitely not for your average joe.


----------



## LessThanThree

The Tourist.

I don't see why everyone hates this film so much. I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## SociallyBroken

Cheech and chong up and smoke !!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sex, Lies, & Videotape - I love this movie, it's such an interesting conversation on sex & relationships


----------



## Neptunus

> The story of Ian Hamilton, a dedicated nationalist who reignited Scottish national pride in the 1950s with his daring raid on the heart of England to bring the Stone of Scone back to Scotland.


A great movie and a must see for people who love Celtic history. One of the main characters is known as being "shy" and his shyness is referenced several times throughout the film. He ends up being a hero towards the end and even comes out of the experience with some good friends.


----------



## Lumiere

_Fear Eats the Soul_ (1973).


----------



## Emanresu

Bonded by blood


----------



## heroin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khamoshi

It's an Indian film. A bit mawkish, but overall it's alright. It's about a nurse at a nuthouse. The doctor of the nuthouse has a theory to cure patients who've been driven mad by love/heartbreak. He tells the nurse to act all affectionate towards them in an attempt to build trust and make them see the positive side of love, which according to him, will cure them. The nurse falls in love with her first patient, but he leaves the nuthouse when he is cured and she's heartbroken. The doctor then convinces her, with great effort, to use the same method on another patient. She sees the earlier patient she had fallen in love with in him. The new patient, however, falls in love with her. He eventually gets better but she is driven insane due to all the pining and stuff, and constantly having the former patient on her mind, having to be committed to the same hospital. The now cured new patient, intends to wait for her to be cured of her insanity (which probably is another case of unrequited love since it is never explained whether she reciprocated his love or just saw the former patient in him).


----------



## Gorillaz

Clockwork Orange


----------



## alfredd88

Well I have recently watched “life as we know it”…its simply a wonderful comedy movie. I really enjoyed it a lot


----------



## whiterabbit

The Untold Story


----------



## Jenchu

myhalo123 said:


> Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs!


This too! lol


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Gorillaz said:


> Clockwork Orange


My man.


----------



## Cheesecake

Full Metal Jacket. I really loved the boot camp.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2


----------



## Shooterrr

Art School Confidential.


----------



## viv

Harold and Maude.


----------



## Gorillaz

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## viv

Gorillaz said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


Have you read the book? I prefer it. There were a lot of things in the book that weren't expressed in the film (at least not that I recall).


----------



## Gorillaz

viv said:


> Have you read the book? I prefer it. There were a lot of things in the book that weren't expressed in the film (at least not that I recall).


No I actually have not. I think I might soon though, always interesting to see how the two differ.


----------



## viv

Gorillaz said:


> No I actually have not. I think I might soon though, always interesting to see how the two differ.


Should you read it, I'd be interested to hear what you think of the book vs. the movie.


----------



## Gorillaz

viv said:


> Should you read it, I'd be interested to hear what you think of the book vs. the movie.


Ya, thanks for the recommendation. I'll definitely get on that soon.


----------



## Cheesecake

What should be done first? Read the book or watch the movie?


----------



## EunieLuv

Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Ghost Writer - I watched it again as I wasn't paying full attention the first time through, I still like it


----------



## miminka

Gorillaz said:


> *No I actually have not. I think I might soon though, always interesting to see how the two differ.*


It very much is. I read the book after I watched the film, and I like doing that because it helps me visualize the book better. I enjoyed the book far more but the movie is still very good.

Last film I watched? _Jules et Jim_, impulse buy a couple days ago, I'm going through a Truffaut phase. I enjoyed it very much- ending really caught me off guard.


----------



## Cheesecake

Truffaut ... I actually know who that is. I gotta thank my film class for my extensive film knowledge.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Death note.

I fell asleep, but it was pretty good up until that point.


----------



## tutliputli

^ I love Death Note! It made me want to use a lollipop as a spoon and eat doughnut kebabs. How could you fall asleep watching it?


----------



## whiterabbit

Dancing Outlaw


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Inception - for the third time and second in 4 nights

It got even better the third time.


----------



## Black_Widow

In the Mouth of Madness. The movie was a little short for my liking - but other than that thought it was a pretty good horror movie.  Amongst John Carpenter's most interesting I thought. Although my favourite's out of his are still Halloween and The Thing!


----------



## CeilingStarer

Full Metal Jacket.

I've always loved the boot-camp segment of this film, although it's very tragic. The drill sergeant cracks me up every time.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Ghost Writer - I watched it again as I wasn't paying full attention the first time through, I still like it


I love this movie.

What did you think of the ending? I thought it was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

JayDontCareEh said:


> I love this movie.
> 
> What did you think of the ending? I thought it was absolutely brilliant.


Yes, I thought the end was great too. The preview sucked me in & I'm glad I watched it


----------



## Gorillaz

The Green Mile. My 18 inch monitor certainly didn't do it any justice.


----------



## harrynia

I watched Last weekend life as we know it movie, I really liked it, well I liked only comedy movies it is fantastic comedy movie with great combination of romance


----------



## Josh90

The Truman Show


----------



## Canadian Brotha

16 Years Of Alcohol - It's a depressing story so not one for everyone but I'm going to give it a second go, it's slow, reflective, & a bit artsy


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## TorLin

I just saw Tron:Legacy 4:20pm.
It was great. I liked it.


----------



## Keith

The Killers(1946) - Film Noir at its best based on a story by Ernest Hemingway absolute eptiome of the genre and extremely well done stars Burt Lancaster, Edmond O'Brien and Ava Gardner as the feme fatale


----------



## silentcliche

The Book of Eli.


----------



## Cyrus

Black Swan. Didn't read much about it so wasn't sure what to expect but what I seen I enjoyed. Not really a film that's rewatchable but still good.


----------



## layitontheline

Lost in Translation
Owning Mahowny


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

"The hot chick"

With Rob "derp dee derpedee derp derp" Schneider

Well I haven't watched it just yet, but it's on my list.

Edit:: I watched it, it's sh*t.


----------



## FateFilter

I desperately want to see True Grit. Why can't there be movie stamps?


----------



## Josh90

Ali G Indahouse

I'm bored


----------



## emptybottle2

christmas-themed mini marathon: Gremlins + Die Hard


----------



## Citrine

Salt...lots and lots of action


----------



## Keith

Come and See - Soviet film about a boy who becomes a partisan fighter and witness to atrocities of the Nazis in Belorussia. Kind of a sobering depressing film but very good.


----------



## layitontheline

Tuck Everlasting - so romantic, sad. I quite like it.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Tron: Legacy

Ahhh, I loved it.


----------



## Cyrus

The Illusionist. Bloody loved it. I remember I had it in 2006 but never bothered watching it and got rid of it. Then it was on TV last night and thought I'd watch it. Glad I didn't watch it back then actually as I wouldn't have appreciated it as much. I enjoyed it more then The Prestige too.


----------



## heroin

The newest Alice in Wonderland. It was terrible.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Man From Earth - It's a philosophical play done in film beginning with the question of an ever living man & moving through an array of questions from that basis, it's one for those who love films that leave them in a state of contemplation, I enjoyed it


----------



## Your Crazy

Food Inc.

I'm afraid to eat anything now, lol.

Tron

Great movie.

Salt

I love Angelina.


----------



## Cheesecake

Your Crazy said:


> Food Inc.
> 
> I'm afraid to eat anything now, lol.


Yeah, I watched that before. Strangely, those types of things never have an effect on me.

Anyways, the last movie I watched was Ponyo. It was weird.


----------



## BKrakow

heroin said:


> The newest Alice in Wonderland. It was terrible.


you need to be high while you watch it.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: Band Camp


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Conversations With Other Women - The concept is similar to Before Sunset & Before Sunrise where it's a heavily conversation based relationship drama but with an artsy in the film style, I quite liked it


----------



## miminka

_It's a Wonderful Life_. Ah, such a good movie. I love Jimmy Steward.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One Hour Photo - Robin Williams plays a super creep, I'd not seen it in a while but it's still good


----------



## WinterDave

'The Town'.....I thought it was very good, about a 7.5.....


----------



## Cyrus

Raging Bull. First time watching it and I loved it. I cannot wait for De Niro and hopefully Pesci to team back up with Scorsese for The Irishman.


----------



## BrokenStars

WinterDave said:


> 'The Town'.....I thought it was very good, about a 7.5.....


That's the last movie I watched too. It was really good.


----------



## layitontheline

Coyote Ugly. Tyra Banks needs to stay out of movies.


----------



## Neptunus

Toad Licker said:


> American Pie: Band Camp


I caught that on tv once. Laughed my butt off!

Wall-E.


----------



## Godless1

_Black Swan_

Everything you've heard about Natalie Portman's performance is true. She absolutes murders this role. The movie has sort of a David Lynch feel, although Aaronofsky is way more coherent. There are some pretty intense sex scenes and some equally intense frightening scenes. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## theandrew

I saw the Goodfellas movie by Martin Scorsese. It is one of the greatest mafia films ever produced. Joe Pesci is one scary dude.


----------



## au Lait

Zombieland. 

Nothing says "holiday spirit" quite like watching a zombie movie, I always say.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Feast Of Love - I thought it was good, well balanced


----------



## layitontheline

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## TheRob

I saw the new version of True Grit yesterday. I recommend it.


----------



## mind_games

The Tourist -was crap.


----------



## Misanthropic

I'm watching The Good Son. I remember liking it when I was younger.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mesrine Part 1, Killer Instinct - It's a solid French gangster film based on a real person, I can't wait to watch part 2


----------



## Misanthropic

"Hey Mark... don't **** with me"-classic


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## Cheesecake

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## ozkr

Casino Royale


----------



## Annie K

Elf


----------



## fanatic203

Love Actually -- my family's traditional Christmas Day movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## Gorillaz

Get Him to Greek.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mesrine Part 2: Public Enemy #1 - It's solid


----------



## Keith

Brother Orchid, Passage to Marseille, Each Dawn I Die, The Roaring Twenties, They Drive by Night, Experiment in Terror. All good movies


----------



## marielabete

_Despicable Me_.


----------



## cgj93

Stranger than Fiction
liked it, and Will Ferrel was convincing


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Superbad 
:lol


----------



## Josh90

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker

Unforgiven


----------



## emptybottle2

World's Greatest Dad 

surprisingly great. i don't even remember it coming out on theaters. i wonder why it got no attention.


----------



## introvert33

the last two good ones I remember were


----------



## MindOverMood

The mummy returns

<3 Rachel Weisz


----------



## Josh90

Big


----------



## Cyrus

Scarface. I never knew Al Pacino was such a short arse :lol.


----------



## Cheesecake

Salvador. I guess I have special interest in this movies since my mom was born in El Salvador.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

District 9, it sucked.


----------



## themoth

3:10 To Yuma....


----------



## Josh90

ViLLiO said:


> District 9, it sucked.


Such an overrated movie, first 20-30 mins are decent after that is sucks.


----------



## Asp Christian

I finally saw NINE. I don't know why I waited so long. I love Federico Fellini, the Italian director Daniel Day-Lewis' character Guido Contini is so obviously based on. Its good to see one of my favorite filmmakers immortalized, and to see that he had periods where he was blocked for an idea. It was neat to see Nicole Kidman cast as his wife, Sophia Loren as his mother and Judi Dench as his costume designer. I had no idea Judi could sing. I wish it had more equally dynamic male characters to balance the female ones, but oh well. At a running time of about 2 hours, this movie seems to go by fast. What it lacks in terms of story, is made up for by its style. The visuals leave an impression after you see it, like many of Fellini's films do. Did I mention its a musical?


----------



## kangarabbit

I finally saw Up. It was great.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name Is Nobody


----------



## Josh90

Avatar

It was pretty, that's about it.


----------



## Misanthropic

Josh90 said:


> Such an overrated movie, first 20-30 mins are decent after that is sucks.


I loved D9. Avatar was overrated, imo. I don't think I could watch it again.


----------



## Josh90

Misanthropic said:


> I loved D9. Avatar was overrated, imo. I don't think I could watch it again.


I did not think much of Avatar either, like I said, it was pretty, but the plot is cliche and un original and the acting is average, I felt like I'd seen the same thing a million times before.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Right now.. I'm watching Mean Girls. :lol


----------



## AussiePea

Watched three yesterday.

Spirited away: Strange but good
The Town: Generic bank robbing gang movie, nothing really new tbh
Easy A: Pretty funny and Emma Stone is ohhhhh so purdy.


----------



## Bbpuff

Some Bruce Lee movie, don't remember which one.. I only saw 20 minutes of it. xD


----------



## Neptunus

An excellent, excellent movie. Everybody should see this.






"Set in 1986 Iran at the start of Khomeini's reign, director Cyrus Nowrasteh's drama tells the true story of Soraya (Mozhan Marnò), whose husband plots to have her falsely accused of adultery so he can divorce her and marry a young girl. French journalist Freidoune (Jim Caviezel) is pulled into Soraya's tragic story when he meets a desperate woman named Zahra (Shohreh Aghdashloo)."

* As one review I read perfectly stated: "This film is not about Islam but about man's inhumanity to man and for people of faith it is a film that should make you ask yourself, 'How can God forgive us for what we do to each other in the name of faith.'"


----------



## miminka

_Some Like it Hot_- thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Keith

Bullets or Ballots - good vintage gangster/crime film with the big stars being Edward G. Robinson and Humphrey Bogart


----------



## trevor35th

Charlie & Chocolate Factory - last night on tv :teeth


----------



## Gorillaz

The Fighter. t'was good.


----------



## kurukuro

The Fighter

I liked it a lot!


----------



## Keith

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari - a favorite of mine widely considered the first horror movie gotta love the twist at the end it really makes the movie from good to great


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Messenger - It's sobering but there are many beautiful moments too, great performances & a nice rawness about it


----------



## Tristeza

Funky Forest... the weirdest movie I've ever seen!


----------



## King Moonracer

go to youtube and type in DesertSmeagle

then go to the one with over 500 views.


----------



## sean88

I was watching All The Right Moves, but I fell asleep half way through. lol


----------



## BrokenStars

The Fighter. It was really good. <3 Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Toad Licker

Gator


----------



## layitontheline

Remember Me - Didn't much care for the movie itself but it was sad and the acting was swell


----------



## CeilingStarer

'Peppermint Candy' - a somewhat depressing Korean film. I'd had a crap day, and wanted to watch a drama about destroyed lives/suicide etc. Unfortunately it felt a bit "slapstick" in parts... I couldn't really connect with it emotionally like I thought I would.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Joel

Always a good one.


----------



## layitontheline

Cashback
Pleasure of Being Robbed


----------



## leonardess

I haven't been able to watch a really good movie (i.e. one *I* want to see) in like 3.5 months.

It is true, you can't go home again. at least not for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Neptunus

Another true story. Apparently you can watch this movie in its entirety on Youtube too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cashback - It's a mix of reflective thought on relationships & artsy shots & musings, it's good


----------



## Cheesecake

Rocky II. First time watching it. I enjoyed it more than the original.


----------



## VCL XI

_Homeboy_

Mickey Rourke should sue Aronofsky for ripping this o...oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## rawrguy

Tron uke


----------



## Neptunus

rawrguy said:


> Tron uke


I'm hoping this wasn't the new one? My brother wants to take me to see it at the IMAX, and I don't want to pay $15 for a crap movie.


----------



## leonardess

^ me too.

I mean, your brother doesn't want to take me too, I'm hoping it isn't crap.


----------



## Neptunus

^ I know my brother would welcome you too! Actually, he'd insist on paying for the both of us, cuz he's a gentleman like that.


----------



## leonardess

^ why, I do declare! *fans self with flimsy bit of lace* 
if you could clone your gentleman brother, you'd be rich. 




(only joking, guys, only joking)


----------



## CeilingStarer

That TRON movie looks so ****.


----------



## tutliputli

^ I've gotta agree, going by the trailer. Then again I'm not into that genre/type of film so maybe it's just not my cup of tea.

I watched Atonement last night.


----------



## Cyrus

Love Actually. Never seen it before but I really liked it, time goes pretty quick too for the length.


----------



## Josh90

The Lord Of The Rings: The Return Of The King


----------



## whiterabbit

Starship Troopers



VCL XI said:


> _Homeboy_
> 
> Mickey Rourke should sue Aronofsky for ripping this o...oh wait, nevermind.


haha, I had similar thoughts.


----------



## soulless

Cinema: TRON Legacy, not as good as I'd hoped

DVD: Scott Pilgrim, Favourite film ever, have watched four times since the DVD came out on Monday and saw it five times before that, only multiple cinema visit this year. I wish real life was like this


----------



## Johny

True Grit. Was pretty good but I'm a move snob so I give it a 7.5/10 (I thought the accents were good but they weren't consistent with each other, ie. I think people from that time/place would have sounded more alike than how they sounded in the movie). Also it was mostly action and jokes, which isn't bad but with that content the movie seemed longer than it had to be.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Outlander.


----------



## clutchcity

Rosemary's Baby - A terribly unsettling film, lots of great performances in this and Polanski's direction is superb. 

Time Bandits - Awesome adventure movie. I wish more directors had the sense of imagination the Terry Gilliam has.


----------



## Greg Co

Resident Evil: Afterlife

Tron: Legacy. (Which was awesome!)


----------



## Keith

Lady in the Lake- good detective story shot almost entirely in first person it really makes you feel like your in the movie pretty novel for that and a good story that keeps you guessing I'd like to see another movie shot this same way


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## mixtape

Inception - Didn't like it, in fact we got fed up and popped the disc out after about an hour. Maybe will give it another chance later.
Black Swan - Ugh. Wife picked this turd. 2 hours and $20 wasted. I'd have had much more fun setting the twenty on fire.
Toy Story 3 - Very Good. Some good laughs. A nice end to the series, at least I hope they end it here.


----------



## Meli24R

The Other Guys- stupid juvenile humor, terrible and downright painful to watch. Gave up on it about halfway in.


----------



## layitontheline

Blindness - Thought it was pretty good. Excellent acting, particularly from Mark Ruffalo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## ImWeird

Inception.


----------



## papaSmurf

The Exploding Girl

Oh man, it was really good. It's a quiet little indie about a college student with epilepsy, but my feeling is that most anyone with SA would find it extremely relatable. What's more, it's wonderfully shot and expressively acted. You should probably see this one.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The Royal Tenenbaums, I _really_ like this film.

30 days and 30 nights, for what it was I liked it, I thought the plot was a little sketch but I'm not ashamed to say I enjoyed it!


----------



## huh

Burn After Reading

I enjoyed it, kind of random/weird humor.


----------



## Meli24R

Devil-After seeing M Night Shyamalan's more recent movies I expected this to be crap, but it turned out to be a pretty decent movie. The acting was quite good and I enjoyed the suspense.


----------



## Purple Heart

SLC Punk!


----------



## huh

Crash (2005)

I never even realized it existed until a few days ago. I really liked it, one of the better movies I've seen lately.


----------



## shadowmask

You Don't Know Jack - I feared that Al Pacino had fallen into the rut of playing himself and gotten bored of acting, considering his last few movies, but he proved me wrong with this one. He gave such an accurate, nuanced portrayal of Jack Kevorkian that I forgot it was him at times. The rest of the cast and the pacing were excellent as well.


----------



## Aloysius

Easy A


----------



## immortal80

watched True Grit today. Jeff Bridges is the shiznit in that movie. made me LOL in several scenes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mother & Child - It's a touching reflective story with great performances all around


----------



## mind_games

The Fighter - christian bale was great in it. wahlberg was .. wahlberg imo lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Marion Bridge - It's a bit slow but there are some solid acting moments held within it, always a pleasure to watch Molly Parker


----------



## tookie

watching "school of rock" right now. love me some jack black!


----------



## melissa75

Rabbit Hole. 

Kinda sad...but Nicole Kidman is such a great actess in it...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Brothers - Tobey Maguire plays his role solidly, I thought it was good


----------



## miminka

_Lawrence of Arabia_ at the Lightbox. It was five hours long and I was feelin' every minute.


----------



## crsohr

Love Happens.

This was my family's xmas day movie (why?!) and possibly one of the worst film's I ever saw in my life. Not even Jennifer Aniston's good looks could save this one. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Closer - Great film with great performances but I was really watching Natalie Portman since everyone always raves about her but many of her films aren't ones I would naturally go for, here she's is as they say though, right on top of her character


----------



## Mr Shankly

Lilja 4 Ever. Fairly poor. I get the premise, everything turns to **** Requiem for a Dream kind of thing. The music knocked it down a few notches as well.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Catfish.


----------



## grigori

One of my favorites.


----------



## Josh90

Ghost


----------



## BluePhoenix54

Ghostbusters


----------



## papaSmurf

grigori said:


> One of my favorites.


12 Monkeys is so amazing! Have you ever seen La Jetee? It's a short film/slideshow thing that was the inspiration for 12 Monkeys, and it's super awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Josh90

Barbershop 2: Back In Buisness


----------



## Term

_The Other Guys_

I thought it was really funny, especially the "aim for the bushes" part :lol


----------



## Mandyy

Easy A.


----------



## Meli24R

The A Team- fun action movie, I enjoyed it
Orphan-Thought this was just an Omen rip off, but it surprised me. Not a bad horror flick. It had a talented cast and a pretty crazy twist.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Under The Skin - It's quite intense really, shows how a person can fall in grief to the lowest of low levels but also that they can recover


----------



## AussiePea

Freeway.

An oldie with Reese Witherspoon and Kieffer Sutherland which was actually pretty good.

Also watched "never let me go" which was fantastic.


----------



## miminka

_All About Eve_. Marvellous.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In America - It's a good story, nice film


----------



## Lasair




----------



## tookie

doghouse...if u havent seen it, watch it. its hilarious!


----------



## Lasair

Canadian Brotha said:


> In America - It's a good story, nice film


Love this film, seen it many times!


----------



## ImWeird

The Crazies, it was pretty crazy.


----------



## Dub16

Watched some 3D movies on me new fancy-pants telly the other day. 

Alice in Wonderland and some documentary aboot sharks. One of the sharks clearly tried to bite me on the nose so I reached oot ta smack him.

3D movies rule! Hoping to watch a few more of 'em before the bank repossess me hoose due to me spendin more money on guinness than on me mortgage repayments


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

Dub16 said:


> Watched some 3D movies on me new fancy-pants telly the other day.
> 
> Alice in Wonderland and some documentary aboot sharks. One of the sharks clearly tried to bite me on the nose so I reached oot ta smack him.
> 
> 3D movies rule! Hoping to watch a few more of 'em before the bank repossess me hoose due to me spendin more money on guinness than on me mortgage repayments


I can't be the only person who read this out loud. Lol @ the sharks. I watched Dancer in the Dark this morning. I didn't know it was over 2 hours long; I was too tired to be depressed by it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paris Je T'aime - It's a series of short plays showing different manifestations of love in Paris, it's alright


----------



## VCL XI

_Expired_

I was looking for a movie to watch On-Demand while cooking cranberry pancakes. Noticed something I hadn't heard of with Jason Patric in the credits, picked it based on that, and wasn't let down. Possibly Patric's harshest, most sociopathic role since Cary in _Your Friends & Neighbors, _and worth seeing just for that.


----------



## MattFoley

Date night. I thought it was good. Steve carell is hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sweet & Lowdown - All the guitarists here should watch it, great starving artist film with some quirk to it



VCL XI said:


> _Expired_
> 
> I was looking for a movie to watch On-Demand while cooking cranberry pancakes. Noticed something I hadn't heard of with Jason Patric in the credits, picked it based on that, and wasn't let down. Possibly Patric's harshest, most sociopathic role since Cary in _Your Friends & Neighbors, _and worth seeing just for that.


I want to watch that film, I stumbled across the titled recently & watched the preview, I was intrigued


----------



## DI117

I watches easy A last night, it was pretty entertaining. And I think I'm in love with Emma Stone now.


----------



## room101

'The Secret in Their Eyes' -really good Spanish murder/mystery film. I can't remember the name of the director but he also directed several Law&Order episodes and I think some CSI too. There's also a central love story but it's more subtle than the ones in American movies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

room101 said:


> 'The Secret in Their Eyes' -really good Spanish murder/mystery film. I can't remember the name of the director but he also directed several Law&Order episodes and I think some CSI too. There's also a central love story but it's more subtle than the ones in American movies.


It's a great movie


----------



## heartofchambers

Frozen River
Liked it.


----------



## MindOverMood

Johnny Belinda

Jane Wyman was so cute in the film


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Changeling - Angelina Jolie is really great in it. The story itself is a bit sad & especially considering one little thing that could exposed it all before it went as far as it did. I won't say more for those who haven't seen it though


----------



## BrokenStars

Bruce Almighty :banana That movie never gets old.










:nw


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

-The American.

I thought it was a self involved piece of ****e, the Italian scenery was pretty though, and he did tip that prostitute lots so deep down you know he was a good person even though he was a hitman.

-Little fockers.

No comment.


----------



## GummieBear

*bLACK SWAN*


* That movie is a great representation of how the quest for perfection will bring you to the brink of insanity..................*


----------



## Josh90

Alice In Wonderland (2010)

Awful


----------



## sean88

Shooter... it was one of those movies that kinda creeps up on you. At the beginning all I could think about was how cheesy it was, but by the end I was kinda digging it. lol


----------



## grigori

papaSmurf said:


> 12 Monkeys is so amazing! Have you ever seen La Jetee? It's a short film/slideshow thing that was the inspiration for 12 Monkeys, and it's super awesome.


No. I keep meaning to and then I forget. I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Heavenly Kid


----------



## udontknowme

Superman 4


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cobra


----------



## Keith

A Bullet for Joey - good noir different story gets better at the end

The Big Clock - awesome noir starring Ray Milland and Charles Laughton about a man who works for a publisher and a murder is committed by his boss who trys to do a frame up with the clues pointing towards the main character

Harvey - Awesome movie about a man (James Stewart) who has an imaginary friend who is a 6ft rabbit, pretty funny movie


----------



## huh

12 Monkeys

I saw it a _long_ time ago and remember not liking it for some reason. I have no idea why because now that I watched it again I loved it.


----------



## MaxSchreck

Shawshank redemption


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Love & Savagery - It's a classic forbidden love story, religion/tradition meets science & they clash in passion & principle, I liked it


----------



## Keith

I watched two silent films last night:

The Eagle - Story about a Russian cossack soldier who is getting revenge against an enemy but ultimately falls in love with his enemies daughter stars Rudoph Valentino

The Mark of Zorro - Stars Douglas Fairbanks, wow is he athletic and does all his own stunts I was more than impressed with his perfomance the sword fighting scenes were great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blindness - The story makes you think plus there is some absolutely brilliant camera work, it's a really good movie on many levels


----------



## LALoner

Risky Business.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## monkeymagic86

Case 38. A horror movie with Renee Zelwegger. Its not very good.


----------



## BrokenStars

Borat










:boogie


----------



## sean88

Tropic Thunder. Yeah, I'm a few years too late, I know. lol

It was pretty funny.


----------



## Enora Lively

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1 ^^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Pleasure Of Being Robbed - It's interesting & shot in a very raw way, I like it


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Innocent Voices._ Very powerful and moving story set during the civil war in El Salvador. The directing wasn't that great though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New York, I Love You - It was ok, has it's moments


----------



## Lasair




----------



## Keith

The Racket - Good noir starring Robert Mitchum as a tough cop who won't back down to the gangsters in his district

Bluebeard(1944) - A classic horror movie stars John Carradine (father of of actors David and Keith Carradine) its about a pupeteer/painter/serial killer who after he paints a woman he strangles them and dumps their body in the river Seine


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Despite being fairly predictable, I was still on the edge of my seat the entire time. Very intense and original flick. Loved it.


----------



## udontknowme

White men can't jump--I found it to be very funny, but I cannot believe that they made a video game based on the movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## Josh90

Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Joel

I just can't bring myself to cry while watching movies which I find kind of frustrating sometimes but I do feel the urge to from time to time, and boy did I with this one.


----------



## BetaBoy90

True Grit, it was good, definitely worth seeing.


----------



## Lateralus

Toad Licker said:


> Hang 'Em High


Nice. I love all the old Clint Eastwood films.


----------



## mrbojangles

Sherrybaby. The movie wasn't that good, and Maggie Gyllenhaal had several nude scenes uke


----------



## Cyrus

127 Hours. Nice to see that Danny Boyle is still on top form.


----------



## lazy calm

Somewhere.

i liked it in a way. 
but i'm going to stick with _Lost in translation_ and _Virgin suicides_.


----------



## miminka

_An American in Paris_; cute, uplifting, enjoyable. The ballet-dream sequence near the end felt a little indulgent. Gene Kelly didn't know when to stop.


----------



## emptybottle2

Blue Valentine left me feeling pretty miserable. Probably my favorite movie of the past year.


----------



## Green Eyes

*Easy A*, I really liked that movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## MindOverMood

The A-Team and Grand Torino


----------



## Canadian Brotha

River Queen - Tells the tale of The Maoris of New Zealand making one of their last stands against the Brits. It's romanticized naturally but I still enjoyed it


----------



## Amanda123

Fight club. Trippy/cool movie, I liked it.


----------



## dontworrybehappy

Grown Ups


----------



## cageoholic

Season of the Witch - I must say, without sounding arrogant, I was more spellbinding than said witch in it! Also, I was able to sneak in a bounty of Hostess Snowballs - I sure do like dem pink thangs!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I cant Remember...excellent movie btw.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

True Grit.

Twelve.


----------



## Aloysius

Season of the Witch


----------



## cageoholic

Aloysius said:


> Season of the Witch


Did my masterful tour de force performance bewitch you? Ron Perlman kept trying to steal my thunder.


----------



## heyJude

Sex and the City. I love the series and have been wanting to see this movie for years and happened to come across the dvd at TJ Maxx so I bought it. Good movie, although the ending came as a bit of a surprise. Now I want to see the sequel!


----------



## Cheesecake

Fright Night. Pretty funny movie.


----------



## Johny

And Now for Something Completely Different


----------



## au Lait

Inception


----------



## cmed

Dinner For Schmucks. Pretty corny, but I enjoyed it only because Steve Carell had me shedding tears of laughter in every scene he was in.


----------



## melissa75

^Okay, I may watch that next then. Thought it might not be all that funny.

Just watched Salt. Loved it!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Fond Kiss - It's a romance drama where there is a cultural divide between the couple which pushes them both to the limits, I liked it


----------



## Tristeza

Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## shadowmask

Winter's Bone - It was alright. Some of the acting was wooden, and much of the dialogue was annoyingly stereotypical and downright awful in places, but I enjoyed the plot and overall tone of the film.


----------



## MindOverMood

Bruce Almighty


----------



## lazy calm

You, the living (Du levande)

swedish film. it was good; easy and fun to watch but sure it was a bit miserable. so might as well look like a finnish film :cigi don't know what's that for, just needed to puff.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Tron: Legacy (for the second time ).


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream


----------



## Keith

Kiss Me Deadly - Weird film noir seems typical on the surface: tough private detective trying to solve a mystery, plenty of murders, but the secret he's trying to unravel ends up being something strange indeed


----------



## Karsten

True Grit


----------



## Popularity

Braveheart


----------



## PickleNose

Rear Window


----------



## Dub16

Watched Inception the other night. There arent enough words to help me describe how much i wanted to eat my own face durin that movie. completely bleddy awful crap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Morvern Callar - It's interesting, follows a gal coping with the grief of her boyfriends suicide in bizarre way


----------



## Annie K

Easy A


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Killshot - Not great, not terrible, just ok


----------



## kiasockmonkey

Rented 'The Expendables'. Either they filmed it too dark and fast, or I'm going blind because I could barely keep up with it visually. A shame, too...I wanted to see Jet Li do his thing.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## ShyFX

Machete - It was funny how 'over the top' it was.


----------



## mrbojangles

kiasockmonkey said:


> Rented 'The Expendables'. Either they filmed it too dark and fast, or I'm going blind because I could barely keep up with it visually. A shame, too...I wanted to see Jet Li do his thing.


The Expendables was indeed terrible. Stallone needs to just stop making movies. Also, since when are the dad from "Everybody Hates Chris" and Mickey Rourke action heroes?


----------



## kiasockmonkey

mrbojangles said:


> The Expendables was indeed terrible. Stallone needs to just stop making movies. Also, since when are the dad from "Everybody Hates Chris" and Mickey Rourke action heroes?


LMAO; exactly. It was like a Who's Who of has-beens. Too bad; some of them were decent actors once. Don't know if I should blame the script, or their age =/


----------



## Georgina 22

Beetlejuice


----------



## Rex Ruudy

Moon

I liked it, Sam Rockwell is a waaay underused actor


----------



## trevor35th

Invictus


----------



## lazy calm

Rescue dawn

- ok!


----------



## lazy calm

Canadian Brotha said:


> Morvern Callar - It's interesting, follows a gal coping with the grief of her boyfriends suicide in bizarre way


good! and very kicka55 soundtrack :yes


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

Rudo y Cursi - stars Gael Garcia Bernal and Diego Luna as half-brothers from rural Mexico. All of a sudden, they become soccer stars and.....I really liked the movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

lazy calm said:


> good! and very kicka55 soundtrack :yes


Yeah the soundtrack is great, I'm going to look up some of the songs



CrunchyCarrot said:


> Rudo y Cursi - stars Gael Garcia Bernal and Diego Luna as half-brothers from rural Mexico. All of a sudden, they become soccer stars and.....I really liked the movie.


Movies with _Gael Garcia Bernal_ are usually pretty good so I may have to look this one up


----------



## crsohr

The Next Three Days

One of the best movies of 2010 imo. The last hour was crazy good, very enjoyable film. ​


----------



## Cheesecake

Trick 'r Treat. Pretty weird movie. Kind of funny at the same time though.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

Canadian Brotha said:


> Movies with _Gael Garcia Bernal_ are usually pretty good so I may have to look this one up


Yeah, you should check it out. I think he's a good actor even though I've only seen him in three movies. I haven't even seen Y tu mama tambien.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Enduring Love - There are some many levels of brilliance in this one, cinematic, acting, the score, it's all superb in my view. Daniel Craig does a great job as a dramatic actor, I'll have to look him up in more roles like this


----------



## whiterabbit

Peeping Tom


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> Watched Inception the other night. There arent enough words to help me describe how much i wanted to eat my own face durin that movie. completely bleddy awful crap.


Oi!!! Im on dream level 75 + infinity - You can't say that! (Plus i wasted 20 quid buying the bloody thing!) :mum


----------



## au Lait

The Painted Veil. It's sooo good!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

au Lait said:


> The Painted Veil. It's sooo good!


Great movie


----------



## PickleNose

Dub16 said:


> Watched Inception the other night. There arent enough words to help me describe how much i wanted to eat my own face durin that movie. completely bleddy awful crap.


 Oh come on! I can't let this one go. It wasn't nearly as good as it could have been and I'll admit I was completely bewildered during the middle of it but I think it was incredibly ambitious and the concept was not bad at all. There is so much bland junk pumped out of Hollywood these days, you have to give the guy an A for effort, at least.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dead Mary.

Feast.


----------



## emptybottle2

The Headless Woman

plotless, mostly tedious. probably needs to be re-watched.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I Need That Record!

A documentary on the end of the indie record stores all across America. Not the most well done documentary ever, but the subject matter is of high interest to me so it was good.


----------



## Neptunus

The Social Network.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Empire of the Sun


----------



## facade

The American :yawn


----------



## Bathory

I watched Devil yesterday and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## au Lait

District 9.....still trying to figure out how I feel about this one.


----------



## Bathory

Case 39--another one I enjoyed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Machete - It's good for a laugh just as the preview was


----------



## MattFoley

Dinner for schmucks. I should have passed.


----------



## Joel

As a big fan of the original I must say that this was absolutely fantastic. Was worried they may try to best the original in some way but it was actually quite the opposite.










Possible spoiler: General Sterling Price does not reprise his role :[


----------



## PsyKat

Tron: Legacy in the IMAX theater. Incredible!


----------



## PickleNose

au Lait said:


> District 9.....still trying to figure out how I feel about this one.


 I wanted to like it but I just hated it.


----------



## Classified

PsyKat said:


> Tron: Legacy in the IMAX theater. Incredible!


I agree. I only wanted them to pay the original theme music during the end credits and have walls behind the lightcycles.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Dogtooth.


----------



## prudence

Black Swan. Seriously f'ed up.


----------



## BetaBoy90

prudence said:


> Black Swan. Seriously f'ed up.


Just saw it as well, thought it was really good, especially the ending.


----------



## prudence

Was very good but it was still seriously f'ed up.


----------



## Keith

Man in the Attic - Old school film about Jack the Ripper based on the story The Lodger third movie I've seen based on that story, Jack Palance gives a great creepy performance

The Street With No Name - Soilid crime movie about an FBI agent who infiltrates a gang its like the 40s version of Donnie Brasco


----------



## CeilingStarer

Walkabout - an old Aussie art-house film about 2 white kids lost in the desert, who are saved by a young Aboriginal man (David Gulpilil). It's themes were very anti-civilisation... basically Western man destroying the land and native people, to live "his" own over-complicated life of consumption. It was a bit corny/cheesy (mainly due to it's age- 70's), but I still got something out of it.


----------



## PsyKat

prudence said:


> Was very good but it was still seriously f'ed up.


Well I know what I'm watching tonight :thanks


----------



## Genelle

Get Smart.
I really love that movie, it's my kind of stupid humour.


----------



## Popularity

I don't see why Black Swan was "f'ed up"

Last one I watched was The Count of Monte Cristo. Fairly good.


----------



## miminka

_La Double Vie de Véronique_. Very beautiful, I enjoyed quite a bit. Certain scenes stay with you, certain images. I always appreciate that.


----------



## emptybottle2

^ Yeah, lots of pretty images. I also loved KK's _Blue._ Been meaning to check out the rest of the colors trilogy.

Finally watched _Dog Day Afternoon_ (streaming on netflix). Awesome!


----------



## au Lait

PickleNose said:


> I wanted to like it but I just hated it.


Yeah this was kind of my reaction too. I didn't hate it per se, but I wouldn't say that I liked it either, even though I wanted to. Didn't live up to the hype for me I guess. And when it was over, I was just kind of like, "oh..." 
Not really how I want to feel after watching a movie.


----------



## Bathory

Splice--I liked the first half better than the last. I was a bit disappointed, considering I had been looking forward to this one. It had a lot of potential.


----------



## huh

Not really a movie, but I just finished watching George Carlin: It's bad for ya. Some great stuff on there, haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## silentcliche

Blazing Saddles. Still funny as ****.


----------



## sean88

The Boondock Saints. Pretty legit movie.


----------



## dontworrybehappy

Flipped (I read the book when I was a kid so I had to see the movie!)


----------



## au Lait

Fargo


----------



## Keith

Kiss of Death (1947)- Gotta love Richard Widmarks perofrmance as a nutty gangster even got him nominated for an oscar 

Blueprint for Murder - Joseph Cotten stars in this interesting poisoning story


----------



## zomgz

The Fighter, great acting!


----------



## Annie K

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## shadowmask

The Town - excellent film all around. Affleck seems to be a surprisingly skilled director, I look forward to seeing what he's got in store next.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Renaissance* - This one is worth watching for the visuals alone, very well done contemporary animated film noir


----------



## Toad Licker

Spies Like Us


----------



## lazy calm

i watched Gummo for the 20th time (probably??) 
it's just so captivating.

country _***_ kids gay-bashing a "rabbit"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Expired - I think this is a really good look at a good person trying to find love in someone who just doesn't understand it all, a film for those who have been in those relationships where there is consistent mistreatment but they stay hoping it might get better in the end


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

rebel without a cause


----------



## Neptunus

Winter's Bone. 

It was okay. A little slow, but very realistic.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice 

It was a bit slow but overall not a bad movie hopefully they'll pick up the action in the sequel.


----------



## Lasair

So I have been pretty down past few days and have had a few films to watch.

Shutter Island - Loved it!
Running with Scissors - Fantastically odd
prozac Nation - Meh
Mozart and the Whale - So lovely

I am obsessed with these kind of story lines!


----------



## miminka

lazy calm said:


> i watched Gummo for the 20th time (probably??)
> it's just so captivating.
> 
> country _***_ kids gay-bashing a "rabbit"


I ****ing love that movie. Honest to God, I can recite every line in the junkyard scene, with vocal inflictions.


----------



## lazy calm

^ all the scenes are so classy

just recently watched Raging bull.


----------



## udontknowme

Star Trek


----------



## Gorillaz

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Cheesecake

Frozen. I think my fear of heights has just increased. And I don't think I'll ever be getting on a ski lift.


----------



## shanc88

Love and other drugs


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## Keith

Beat the Devil, The Maltese Falcon, The Glass Key


----------



## Cyrus

Down Terrace

F

13

All pretty good films, the first two are British.


----------



## introvert33

The King's Speech, two thumbs up


----------



## nickcorona

Defendor 10/10

...It's low-budget and Canadian.. Despite that, I founding it heart-warming and hilarious.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Predator.

Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## GooGav

"I'm Still Here" with Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## hellofromthegutter

Gorillaz said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


me too lol. good ****in movie


----------



## whiterabbit

Goodbye Solo


----------



## Yella

I'm trying to watch The Social Network, but I can't get into it.


----------



## immortal80

watched Shutter Island today, FINALLY. Netflix has it streaming now. i loved the movie. i actually watched it twice in a row because the ending gets you thinking about paying more attention to certain parts of the movie, and you really do see things so much clearer after the second viewing.

all i have to say is the acting was superb, the pacing is great, and I saw the twist coming from a mile away, but what makes it great is watching the lead character go through it all. Leo is the man.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Blade Runner


----------



## PickleNose

Today I saw -

Moon
Network


----------



## Cyrus

Welcome to the Rileys - Pretty decent film I thought, and Kristen Stewart has a nice looking arse, just a pity she's always got a face like a smacked arse :b.

Mega Shark Vs. Crocosaurus - LOL not bad actually if you're looking for a decent laugh, fun Sunday evening viewing it was.


----------



## Bathory

*Men of Honor*. It came out in 2000, but I missed out on it somehow. Anyway, amazing movie. Carl Brashear was one hardcore mother****er. It was really inspiring and had me boohooing at the end. But it was a GOOD boohoo! I don't know how long the original is, but the tv version was three hours. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Kennnie

Inception


----------



## Toad Licker

Underworld


----------



## CeilingStarer

"Dan Aykroyd Unplugged on UFOs"

Basically Dan Aykroyd being interviewed about UFOs, with other footage/interviews. It started out OK, then the interviewer started asking annoying "if you could go back in time who would you meet?" type questions. Worth watching if you're in to this stuff like me, but you've probably seen a lot of the non-interview footage before.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TCM had a mini Portier marathon today, good stuff

- Something Of Value
- The Defiant Ones
- Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## SilentOutcast

Taking Woodstock


----------



## huh

The Hudsucker Proxy. Great Coen's flick.


----------



## MindOverMood

Blade:Trinity


----------



## Citrine

Case 39...:no


----------



## udontknowme

The Chronicles of Riddick: Pitch Black


----------



## Cheesecake

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Reminded me a bit of Forrest Gump.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Peindre ou faire l'amour - A middle aged couple slowly becoming swingers, it's quite interesting, quiet & reflective, a bit artsy too


----------



## Toad Licker

Hancock 

Ya, I'm bored.


----------



## mixtape

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps. I'd give it 7/10.


----------



## Keith

Rashomon - Awesome movie another fine Kurosawa film


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Scorpion King


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai.


----------



## huh

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Aphexfan

Social network! I think this is about the 37th time ive watched it now lol


----------



## shadowmask

RE: Afterlife. The Wesker fights were alright...everything else sucked. Both he and Alice managing to survive massive explosions at close range without even their clothes being burned off is insanely stupid.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Red - kind of like "The Expendables (not that I could even watch the Expendables after 5 mins - terrible)" with Bruce Willis, Morgan Freeman, John Malkovich... pretty much an all-star cast of yesterdays cool actors.

It was a pretty cute action flick. A bit cheesy, but way better than I thought it would be.


----------



## VCL XI

_Animal Kingdom _- S'alright. Shades of _The Boys_ or _At Close Range_. Reminds me that I should check out _Blue Murder_ again.


----------



## nycdude

Despicable Me.


----------



## Dub16

I watched The Town last night. Very good, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Die Welle aka The Wave.


----------



## citizen_erased

Scott Pilgrim vs the World


----------



## macaw

Mystery Men.


----------



## Mel267

Blue Valentine, it was great!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Last Station - It has an interesting pace about it where the acting slowly gets more intense & dramatic as it goes


----------



## heartofchambers

Blue Valentine as well.
Had a great personal meaning to me.


----------



## TenYears

Traffic. Man I must've seen this 100 times, but it never gets old...very real depiction of the '80s/early '90s drug scene...at least for me...

I love how all the stories, subplots, all the characters are interconnected...all the stories come together at the end.


----------



## Toad Licker

Predators (rewatched it with my dad)


----------



## BluePhoenix54

Watching Rocky Balboa


----------



## JayDontCareEh

The Conversation

Francis Ford Coppola owned the 70's.


----------



## Keith

Yojimbo - totally killer Samurai movie


----------



## liso

I'm slowing watching all of Darren Aronofsky's films because I loved Black Swan so much. (I wasn't familiar with him before then) 

Pi- very disjointed story and plain weird (I'll have to watch it again to understand it better)....the filming was very interesting though and the music was cool

Requiem for a Dream- depressing yet extremely powerful


----------



## Bathory

Salt--Ehh, so so.


----------



## sean88

Iron Man... only took me a couple years, but I finally did it!


----------



## Cyrus

Outcast - It's a Scottish film that's very similar to Let The Right One In, James Nesbitt plays an Irishman (goes without saying), who along with an another dude goes to track down the "oucast" who's pretty much fallen for a girl. Not quite as good as LTROI but still very good.


----------



## PandaPop

Weird you saying that ^

I watched Let Me In, and it was painful to watch 
No one will replace Oskar and Eli golly gosh.


----------



## Cyrus

PandaPop said:


> Weird you saying that ^
> 
> I watched Let Me In, and it was painful to watch
> No one will replace Oskar and Eli golly gosh.


Ah well that's a shame, I've read good reviews about it and even some saying it's better than the Swedish original. I'm planning on watching it this weekend so I'll post up my thoughts on it :yes.


----------



## PandaPop

Cyrus said:


> Ah well that's a shame, I've read good reviews about it and even some saying it's better than the Swedish original. I'm planning on watching it this weekend so I'll post up my thoughts on it :yes.


Yeah i think if i hadn't of seen the swedish one, i probably would like it because it basically is just a scene to scene remake where the director said he was remaking the book not the film. I guess i just preferred the children to the American one as well. 
I'll look out for ya review


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cool Hand Luke - I only watched the first half but it was pretty good, Paul Newman does his thing

SIN Nombre - It's a disturbing story about the brutal trail from South America to the USA for the desperate enough to make it. I need to watch it again & pay complete attention because of the style, it's like a modern day silent picture where you hear all the sounds of the scenes except the voices of the people talking, that's all dubbed over in subtitles, very unique approach to say the least


----------



## shadowmask

Buried - Pretty good suspense thriller that managed to keep me on the edge of my seat despite being literally a one-man show. Though I feel that was more due to the direction and pacing rather than Ryan Reynolds performance, which was well done, but nothing mind-blowing like I'd heard beforehand.


----------



## Cyrus

I Spit On Your Grave - the remake - I thought it was _better _than the original one. The pacing and the build towards her hunting the guys down was much better and the scenario in which she did it was much more realistic unlike the original one.

Le Diner De Cons aka the French original of Dinner For Schmucks which was remade last year. I bloody loved it! I actually LOL'd quite a few times not expecting to enjoy it much so it was a nice surprise. Plus it was short and sweet which helps. I enjoyed it more than Dinner for Schmucks

So one remake wins, and one loses.



PandaPop said:


> Yeah i think if i hadn't of seen the swedish one, i probably would like it because it basically is just a scene to scene remake where the director said he was remaking the book not the film. I guess i just preferred the children to the American one as well.
> I'll look out for ya review


Oh, so it IS a scene for scene remake?! Kinda dissapointed about that then. Though I did read that cat attack scene from the original wasn't included which is good, as that was kinda silly I thought :yes.


----------



## Karsten

The Big Lebowski..

''Obviously, you're not a golfer..'' Lmao...


----------



## PandaPop

Cyrus said:


> Oh, so it IS a scene for scene remake?! Kinda dissapointed about that then. Though I did read that cat attack scene from the original wasn't included which is good, as that was kinda silly I thought :yes.


Pretty much yes. Oh that cat scene scared me tbh  but thats only because i think all cats are pretty much EVIL!!!! 

Oh and i have I Spit On Your Grave remake to watch as well, but been putting it off cos of the original but now u've said its better I shall watch it this weekend :boogie


----------



## Cyrus

PandaPop said:


> Pretty much yes. Oh that cat scene scared me tbh  but thats only because i think all cats are pretty much EVIL!!!!
> 
> Oh and i have I Spit On Your Grave remake to watch as well, but been putting it off cos of the original but now u've said its better I shall watch it this weekend :boogie


Ohhh you evil cat hater I love cats and mine is beautiful I tell you!! :twisted

Lol..

Well if it was the rape of the orginal that's putting you off then I wouldn't wait around any longer lol..it's pretty much the same in length and brutality..though there was some touches on the original that made it a tad more disturbing than in the remake..but still lol..enjoy it :clap.


----------



## PandaPop

Cyrus said:


> Ohhh you evil cat hater I love cats and mine is beautiful I tell you!! :twisted
> 
> Lol..
> 
> Well if it was the rape of the orginal that's putting you off then I wouldn't wait around any longer lol..it's pretty much the same in length and brutality..though there was some touches on the original that made it a tad more disturbing than in the remake..but still lol..enjoy it :clap.


Hahaha! Im sure they are, its just for some reason the purring of a cat (even though i know purring is a good thing) freaks me out too much  

Oh no i don't mean that, i meant because i loved the original lol so it put me off watching the remake is what i meant to be say haha 
Disturbing films are my favourite type of film :teeth


----------



## Cyrus

PandaPop said:


> Hahaha! Im sure they are, its just for some reason the purring of a cat (even though i know purring is a good thing) freaks me out too much
> 
> Oh no i don't mean that, i meant because i loved the original lol so it put me off watching the remake is what i meant to be say haha
> Disturbing films are my favourite type of film :teeth


Mine don't even bloody purr anymore..misery arse she is nowadays unless she's being fed lol.

Ohhh well in that case, you may not like the remake as much if you're a big fan of the original, but the killings are quite fun, lol sorry I just assumed you didn't enjoy it too much with the plot of the film and all that. A fan of disturbing films you say? I like that, I went through a phase of watching them a while back. But it got a bit too much for me lol. Sounds like you got bigger balls than me :haha.


----------



## PandaPop

Cyrus said:


> Mine don't even bloody purr anymore..misery arse she is nowadays unless she's being fed lol.
> 
> Ohhh well in that case, you may not like the remake as much if you're a big fan of the original, but the killings are quite fun, lol sorry I just assumed you didn't enjoy it too much with the plot of the film and all that. A fan of disturbing films you say? I like that, I went through a phase of watching them a while back. But it got a bit too much for me lol. Sounds like you got bigger balls than me :haha.


LOL Yeah i love films that make me feel something whether i cry happy or sad tears but most of all i don't know why but i like to feel very uncomfortable when watching a film haha! Ones that leaves me days on end feeling disturbed are the best . Not disturbing as in gore though, more so to do with f up stories.


----------



## Cyrus

PandaPop said:


> LOL Yeah i love films that make me feel something whether i cry happy or sad tears but most of all i don't know why but i like to feel very uncomfortable when watching a film haha! Ones that leaves me days on end feeling disturbed are the best . Not disturbing as in gore though, more so to do with f up stories.


Yeah I know what you mean I've seen a couple like that that leave you disturbed for a long time..I'll post on your wall the ones I've seen..members might start being annoyed at the thread hijacking .


----------



## Josh90

Next Friday


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Lobo


----------



## Orchid20

Exit Through The Gift Shop (the Banksy film)


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Easy A. Lol. I liked it. Before that was Inception. Before that was "the last exorcism" .... these are all just the movies in the redbox. Before that was "the girl with the dragon tattoo" which I liked a lot. Read the book too.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Jacob's Ladder- It was a heavy movie, I really liked it alot. Tim Robbins is one of the greatest actors of his generation.


----------



## Toad Licker

For A Few Dollars More


----------



## Bathory

Unstoppable--I really, really liked this one, except for the female roles. I was more emotional than they were about the welfare of their husbands and fathers. But aside from that, it was really intense and entertaining. Had a few good one-liners too.


----------



## andy1984

I re-watched The Minus Man. Lol I guess I like it because the dude in it is pretty screwed up but is still likable and nice, just how I want to be.


----------



## shadowmask

Black Swan. It was so beautiful, disturbing, and poignant, to me. The best film I've seen at the theater in years.


----------



## Lasair

Girl Interrupted....I like how it was focused on recovery


----------



## Lasair

shadowmask said:


> Black Swan. It was so beautiful, disturbing, and poignant, to me. The best film I've seen at the theater in years.


I really want to see this


----------



## huh

Blood Diamond


----------



## caflme

Avatar - still one of my favorites.


----------



## Gorillaz

green hornet


----------



## GooGav

I was bored (for a change!) and downloaded an old film called "Overnight Delivery" with Paul Rudd and Reece Witherspoon.

I switched it off after 20 minutes. I'd rather be bored.


----------



## softshock11

I watched the black swan got it on my laptop.
I thought it was so good the way she had to realize herself - it was intense.


----------



## PandaPop

I Spit On Your Grave (Remake) 
It was alright for a remake, it makes me really happy inside that she gets to have her revenge thats all your waiting for, especially the sheriff.
I really couldn't watch the teeth being pulled out, the hearing it was bad enough. Plus the penis scene nearly made me vomit, i was gagging loads.


----------



## Cyrus

PandaPop said:


> I Spit On Your Grave (Remake)
> It was alright for a remake, it makes me really happy inside that she gets to have her revenge thats all your waiting for, especially the sheriff.
> I really couldn't watch the teeth being pulled out, the hearing it was bad enough. Plus the penis scene nearly made me vomit, i was gagging loads.


I was crossing my legs the whole time through that part lol..loved the last scene though with shotgun

Finally watched Let Me In. I loved every single minute of it and didn't want it to finish . It was just as charming as the original and I couldn't really see any flaws with it. I liked the darker feel to this one though. As for enjoying it more than the original, guess I better stop there :yes.


----------



## Josh90

Boyz N The Hood


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Clerks II - I wasn't really in the mood for it so I didn't laugh too much but it's ok

Nineteen Eighty-Four - I think this the first time I've watched a film after having read the book first so it was interesting to contrast my mental picture of the story with that of the film which I thought ws alright


----------



## BrokenStars

Devil.

I wasn't sure what to expect since M Night Shama-something has been losing his touch, but it was actually really good! I enjoyed it. It kept me guessing.


----------



## gopherinferno

Tangled: Adorable ^-^

Let Me In: Weird, creepy...made me sad for some reason. Interesting, though.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Black Swan as well  - Intense is not the word lol. Although saying that I really enjoyed the film, as I have done with the director's other work.

I'm not really pleased with how some of the marketing paints this as just a sort of *****y ballerina drama - It leads to the wrong impression and when I went to my local this was evident as there were quite a few teens with parents... let's just say you would NOT want to see this with your parents lol. It has a strong unadulterated potrayal of female sexuality, a lesbian love scene and just plained messed up bits :b Having seen Requiem for a Dream and The Wrestler I knew what to expect from an Aronofsky film - judging by the reaction of my cinema however, a good portion didn't.:teeth


----------



## Paper Samurai

liso said:


> I'm slowing watching all of Darren Aronofsky's films because I loved Black Swan so much. (I wasn't familiar with him before then)
> 
> Pi- very disjointed story and plain weird (I'll have to watch it again to understand it better)....the filming was very interesting though and the music was cool
> 
> Requiem for a Dream- depressing yet extremely powerful


:clap Yay, a new convert to the work of Darren Aronofsky. Requiem is my favourite, and like you said depressing and powerful. Check out The Fountain for his most visually lavish work - it has an absolutely beautiful aesthetic and feel. Probably his most polarising though in terms of narrative. Oh, and the Wrestler - which is said to be the companion piece to the Black Swan - which is a reference to how both depict a person who aspires obsessively to be top of their respective field and pays the price for it. It also features Mickey Rouke's rebirth back onto the big screen (after his long hiatus)


----------



## shadowmask

Gun - Written by and starring 50 Cent. He isn't such a bad actor, with some training and the right material, he may prove himself eventually. This film fell flat though, in terms of plot and characterization. Not as bad as I expected, but that's not saying much. And man is Val Kilmer fat nowadays. I wish he'd get his fire back and start playing some good roles again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall


----------



## Neptunus

Into the Wild. Sooooo sad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Goodbye Solo - I thought it was very good though the ending is sad


----------



## Annie K

500 Days of Summer


----------



## bezoomny

_The Adventures of Robin Hood_ and _Ninotchka_.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Event Horizon


----------



## softshock11

Despicable Me.
it's kiddy but really cute and made me smile a whole lot


----------



## PandaPop

softshock11 said:


> despicable me.
> It's kiddy but really cute and made me smile a whole lot


its so fluffy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## crsohr

Black Swan

I was late watching it but boy was it an experience. Who knew a film based around Ballet could be so disturbing, this was some shocking stuff. The actress playing the lead was something else, she's surely gonna win some serious awards for that role. The ending was just.....wow.


----------



## Cyrus

Life as we Know It. Was alright. Cute baby anyway, she was like a little actress lol.

Unstoppable. Loved every second of it. Trains crashing into eachother. Trains exploding. Trains playing chicken. Loud Helicopters. People saying OMG every 3 minutes. Brilliant. But what is it with Denzel Washington and trains nowadays?? Unstoppable, Taking of Pelham 123, *Train*ing Day :b.


----------



## Toad Licker

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## miminka

_Casablanca_. Eh...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wonderful World - I thought it was ok


----------



## CeilingStarer

Zeitgeist: Moving Forward.

Brilliant. I was already aware of most things being discussed, but it is a very well-rounded introduction to how ****ed our society is (and how to fix it). I've had mixed feelings on the 'Venus Project' in the past, but now I think I'm sold, and would embrace technology that truly frees us. None of us SA people would ever have to worry about our financial welfare again. Sadly, I think we will see a post-apocalyptic world before any such system is embraced.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Winter's Bone - Great performances all around, especially by Jennifer Lawrence, she'll likely go on to big things. The story is depressing though so watch the mood you go into it with


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue Valentine - I thought it was quite good


----------



## Yozo

strange circus


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch with Charles


----------



## Popularity




----------



## mrbojangles

History of My Sexual Failures.


----------



## BetaBoy90

The Fighter, it was pretty good, Christian Bale is the ****.


----------



## purplefruit

Tangled. I wasn't expecting much (huge Disney fan, but not a big fan of the non-Pixar CGI movies) but it was actually pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Hart's War
- Bonnie & Clyde

I half watched them both


----------



## LostPancake

"It's kind of a funny story"

It was free, and the blurb said it was about some kid in a mental hospital, with Zach Galifianakis, so I couldn't resist. Zach was great, but the rest made me feel kind of nauseous.


----------



## hellofromthegutter

Frankie and Alice. Hally Berry was incredible as usual. Great movie


----------



## CeilingStarer

A great multi-part doco called "BBS The Documentary" about Bulletin Board Systems in the 80's & 90's. Before mainstream Internet, you'd dial-up these BBSs and share files, messages, play games. Nerds about my age and up would know what I'm talking about. They had their own scenes, artwork (ANSI/ascii), politics. Tonight I even found an old BBS I frequented in the 90's still running (via Telnet). The "SysOp" couldn't believe someone actually logged-on... we had a good chat about the old days.


----------



## Cyrus

hellofromthegutter said:


> Frankie and Alice. Hally Berry was incredible as usual. Great movie


This. And I agree. Better than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Town.

Let me in.

My Soul to Take.


----------



## Livvle

Scott ilgrim vs The World

LOVED IT, but Michael Cera was 'too cool' in it. I like it when he plays the hopeless geeky guy. He seemed to like himself too much ;


----------



## lazy calm

Annie Hall

yeahh.


----------



## emptybottle2

_Days of Being Wild _and _Fallen Angels_ on Netflix streaming. loved both.


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## FakeFur

Black Swan
Blue Valentine


----------



## liso

^I want to see Blue Valentine so badly...Ryan Gosling <3


Rushmore
also watched The Fountain a couple days ago


----------



## Arisa1536

@Betaboy: I want to see the fighter because of christian bale mainly:teeth

LOL the last movie i saw was *Burlesque *


----------



## huh

The Illusionist. Not bad. I'm a sucker for anything with Edward Norton though


----------



## room101

Blue Valentine - it had some good and funny parts but overall I feel it was lacking


----------



## Stilla

Love and other drugs. 
All the guys in the movie theatre jumped up in their seats when they showed the scene with the car ride to the hospital. Good times :teeth

And oh... *screams in fangirl voice* I loooove you Jaaaaake <3


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The rite


----------



## Canadian Brotha

True Grit(1969) - It was good, I can't wait to see the new one now


----------



## shadowmask

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Cheesecake

I watched Apocalypse Now.


----------



## shadowmask

Appleseed Ex Machina - Nice animation style and action choreography. I can't say much about the story, considering I've never read the comics. The characters weren't very fleshed out, but that's to be expected. It was entertaining enough.


----------



## huh

The Man Who Wasn't There


----------



## natty8

Chances are


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Let Me In
Winter's Bone
Centurion
Amélie

Enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Fighter

"He did not just get off the ****ing couch. If he did, i'm gunna buy a couch like that" :lol


----------



## Sanctus

Dante's Inferno an animated epic it was actually pretty epic :b


----------



## Paper Samurai

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World. 

My inner geek rejoiced throughout!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe


----------



## Keith

Crossfire - interesting noirish film centering around a murder that was motivated by anti-semitism. It had a really good message about the dangers of hate, i enjoyed this film.


----------



## steelmyhead

True Grit. I need to make a note to catch up on any recent movies I've missed.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Cheesecake said:


> I watched Apocalypse Now.


I decided that this was probably my favourite American film of all time recently (the "redux" edition).


----------



## Dub16

meself and hello22 went ta see "The Next 3 Days" yesterday evenin. Twas really good. Very enjoyable flick.

Only doonside was that she decided that popcorn and maltesers belong mixed tagether.


----------



## kiirby

Lars and the Real Girl. Not very good.


----------



## Cheesecake

CeilingStarer said:


> I decided that this was probably my favourite American film of all time recently (the "redux" edition).


Yeah, I really enjoyed it. I watched the original version though.

I loved how it looked too. The last 70s movie I watched was The Crazies, and that looked horrible. It seems like everything is bright and fake. I always wonder if that's what the 70s looked like because it seems like a lot of movies and tv shows have that look.. So it's nice to see a change from that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Welcome To The Rileys - I felt like it was missing a little something but I found it to be enjoyable overall


----------



## shadowmask

huh said:


> The Man Who Wasn't There


Great movie, both funny and touching. Although I hate it for making me want to start smoking again. :teeth


----------



## VCL XI

_Black Moon Rising_

A couple edits away from being a TV pilot, but the unreasonable 80s-ness of it all + gratuitous Lee Ving won me over.


----------



## Georgina 22

Scary Movie 4


----------



## Yozo

exit through the gift shop

banksy is the s***


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> Only doonside was that she decided that popcorn and maltesers belong mixed tagether.


They worked very well together.... that's until you ate all the popcorn!


----------



## Cyrus

Pranormal Activity 2 .

It's Kind of a Funny Story. It's about some suicidal kid who admits himself to a mental hospital. It was really really good and quite funny too.


----------



## Emmz92

P.S I LOVE YOU
11/10 Cant go wrong with Gerard Butler, im a sucker for an irish accent *PHWOOOARRR*


----------



## CeilingStarer

Animal Kingdom

It probably helps that I'm an Aussie, but this was a really good film. Most Aussie fare exploits colloquial language and stereo-types, but this was very realistic. It's basically a crime/drama about a young guy who gets mixed up with his criminal extended family. "J", "Pope" and the detective played by Guy Pierce really make the film. It's a bit like "Two Hands" starring a young Heath Ledger, without the black comedy. I see that Jackie Weaver has been nominated for a Golden Globe, but I personally feel that her character was very overrated.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000

Hey....I watched "Fanboys", I liked it a lot but if you're not a die-hard Star Wars fan you probably won't like it.

Started watching a pirated copy, er, forget I said that...started watching "The King's Speech" but gave up after about fifteen minutes because I saw where it was going and decided I didn't have another hour and 15 minutes to waste getting there.

Critics are going ape-**** for it, though.

"Memento" is one I watch from time to time and haven't figured out yet.

I'm 37. I thought I'd be smarter than I am by now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splash


----------



## Keith

Diabolique - one of the best films I've seen in along time


----------



## Dying note

The King's Speech --- Loved it


----------



## MsMusic

Timer. I think I would implant a timer on my wrist to know when I'll find my true love lol


----------



## OtherGlove

Mary and Max

Definitely a lot of Social Anxiety too. It's streaming on Netflix


----------



## Knocturnal

"The Man from Earth" 
Instantly a favorite of mine never thought i would be so pulled in by a movie where everyone was just talking and set in one room but i love how thought provoking it was i almost started believing it haha


----------



## angus

The Cable Guy
This was the best movie Ben Stiller and Jim Carrey have ever done.


----------



## biancanics

Dear John... I think the movie is cut in the ending... :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha

50 Dead Walking Men - It's about a Irish informant for the Brits during the conflict there in the late 80's, I thought it was good


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I just saw "500 days of Summer". I thought it was a good film, although, I found it depressing at the end.


----------



## CeilingStarer

True Grit (the re-make)

It was OK, nothing amazing.


----------



## suddenstorm

Case 39. I liked it.


----------



## greamelexon

Last I was seen "Innocent Voices". It has very powerful and moving story set during the civil war in El Salvador. The directing was not that great though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Constantine


----------



## Cheesecake

greamelexon said:


> Last I was seen "Innocent Voices". It has very powerful and moving story set during the civil war in El Salvador. The directing was not that great though.


I liked this one. My mom is from El Salvador, so I'm interested in learning about what she had to live through.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Knocturnal said:


> "The Man from Earth"
> Instantly a favorite of mine never thought i would be so pulled in by a movie where everyone was just talking and set in one room but i love how thought provoking it was i almost started believing it haha


LOVE this movie. Kind of a hidden gem.


----------



## Keith

The White Ribbon - good German flick maybe a bit long winded and some of the scenes were drawn out but overall it was good, definitely different


----------



## BetaBoy90

127 Hours, was a good movie, gripping throughout the film, James Franco was really good.


----------



## therunaways

I finally watched Black Swan, I loved it.


----------



## duskyy

Due Date - It had some funny parts.
Green Hornet - It was alright
True Grit - Like it.
127 Hours - Good movie, James Franco was great.
Let Me In - Great, I thought it lived up to the original.
Tangled - I actually liked it. The horse was great. 
Gulliver's Travels - I was so drunk I don't remember any of this.


----------



## Meli24R

Red -meh it was ok. Had some cool action scenes and a great cast, but it was a little too predictable.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Winter's Bone

I really didn't get much out of it, except a craving for that American 'backwoods' lifestyle. Tear Drop's character development was good, and the themes were there, but it just didn't stir much emotion in me like I'd hoped.


----------



## starblob

Fat Pizza - It's stupid but I love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## Pangur Ban

_The Plague Dogs_


----------



## LostPancake

The Tempest (2010)

Another free movie. I could only make out like 20% of what they were saying - it was Shakespeare, and the audio wasn't so great. I liked the ending, where she threw her staff and books into the sea, and the song over the credits, whatever it was.


----------



## MsMusic

thepretender said:


> Let Me In - Great, I thought it lived up to the original.


That's good. I haven't seen it yet, but I did see the original and loved it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Deer Hunter(1978) - It's such a good movie, a great look at friendship & the horrors/effects of war on people


----------



## Cyrus

The Fighter. Thought it was pretty decent a nice performance by Bale. But boy is he skinny as hell I hope he's in the gym right now pumping iron.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Deer Hunter(1978) - It's such a good movie, a great look at friendship & the horrors/effects of war on people


Brilliant, brilliant film. It really messed me up for weeks after watching it the first time. I get a lot more out of these sorts of Vietnam films than say, "Platoon." I highly recommend "Born on the 4th of July" if you've never seen it... similar themes, I was just in tears the whole time. There's another good Vietnam flick called "Casualties of War" starring Michael J Fox. It's more battlefield oriented like platoon, but with a lot more depth concerning morality etc.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Cheesecake

Finally saw Avatar. That movie everyone was talking about.


----------



## Josh90

The Brady Bunch Movie


----------



## room101

Never Let Me Go


----------



## Haydsmom2007

twelve. it was ok. I actually kind of liked it. i will admit it.
cyrus. really awkward. kind of funny, though.
taken. I couldn't watch it because I couldn't understand what the **** T.I. was saying because he was talking like a complete moron.
the town. it was good.


----------



## OtherGlove

Wicked Little Things- Pretty good for american horror


----------



## MelysCariad

'The Roommate'
(Don't judge!)

Pretty Lame. Plus my friend and I were stuck in the theater with a bunch of young, annoying 12 year olds.


----------



## Annie K

No Strings Attached
Se7en
Donnie Darko


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Mother - It's slow & reflective but quite nuts too, an older mother loses her husband & then has an affair with her daughter's man


----------



## miminka

_Breathless_. Enjoyed it very much, however I was somewhat lost about 20 minutes in.


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass (I wish they'd put this on dvd all I have is an old vhs copy I recorded off the tv)


----------



## Witchcraft

The Family Stone.

I must say I enjoy any film with Sarah Jessica Parker in it.


----------



## steelmyhead

I just got back from seeing The Illusionist. There was a lot of old people in the theater for some reason... bet they didn't like it too much. I thought it was good, but not great.


----------



## Cheesecake

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. I like those two guys.


----------



## udontknowme

Inception


----------



## MsMusic

Haydsmom2007 said:


> takers. I couldn't watch it because I couldn't understand what the **** T.I. was saying because he was talking like a complete moron.


LOL That's what I thought too!


----------



## Annie K

Toy Story


----------



## Pocketfox

I'm re-watching _Inland Empire_. I didn't know what to make of it 5 years ago, but re-watching it now, I find it very beautiful, and more interesting and well-made than people give it credit for.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^Indeed. 

I need to watch it again, soon.


----------



## rawrsmus

Saw Charlie and the Chocolate Factory,2005 version since I loved the original.

LOVED the first 30 minutes, up until the factory.
Johnny Depp acted awkward.
The oompa loompas were weird and ruined the scenes with their dance numbers.

I liked the original better, but it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Cyrus

The Machinist - Caught this last night on Film4 - Don't think I'd even heard of it before but I bloody loved it! Bale looked like a concentration camp victim though damn. 

Middle Men - It's basically about the rise of porn online and the invention of it being sold on the net. It was really good and worth the watch.


----------



## Josh90

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Lasair

Black Swan and I am half way through The Kings Speech


----------



## DozyMare

I Spit on your Grave 2010 remake. I actually really enjoyed it. It was a cut above most films of the shock horror genre. I also thought it was well acted with the lead actress Sarah Butler being particularly strong. Not for the squeamish but otherwise recommended.


----------



## tutliputli

Black Swan - it was absolutely amazing. Such an interesting film, though very disturbing and some scenes made my toes curl. I was mesmerised. And seeing Natalie Portman's face on a ginormous screen for 2 hours was simply heavenly.


----------



## papaSmurf

The Great Happiness Space:

I picked it out from my Netflix queue at random, but it actually turned out to be a pretty fascinating little film. It's a documentary about Japanese "host boys", young men who prey on the emotions and finances of various lonely, well-to-do women. Their salary hinges upon their ability to lie both to their clientele and to themselves, and it was bizarrely engrossing (and also pretty depressing) to watch how they kept all these falsehoods in balance.


----------



## LostPancake

Got through 2/3 of Up, then the dvr flipped out. 

I loved the first 15 minutes of it. The girl reminded me of Pippi Longstocking - I thought they were going to go on an adventure together. And then I thought the montage of them getting married was the boy dreaming, but it was actually reality. But I didn't think he would have become such a cranky old man, after all that.


----------



## Meli24R

Let Me In- I enjoyed it. There are some differences between this version and the original, but most of the scenes and dialogue between the two main characters were nearly identical. The acting was great. I actually think Kodi Smith-Mcphee gave a better perfomance than the boy in Let The Right One In. I also prefer the cinematography in this one. The dark atmosphere and low lighting gave it an eerie and more isolated feel. 

Red Hill- mostly boring


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Suburbia

and then Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## Shooterrr

Zombieland. Jesse Eisenberg is so hilariously awkward. I love that guy.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Private Eyes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Never Forever - It's a good film about crosscultural relationships & how trying they can be


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Vicky Cristina Barcelona: I thought it was ok.


----------



## Cyrus

The Troll Hunter. It's a Norwegian film about a group of students who follow a hunter who turns out to be someone who is hunting for giant trolls. It's filmed in the mockumentary style. It's really fun and I thought it was great. I just hope with it being out there now it doesn't become too overrated with it having subtitles.


----------



## whiterabbit

Savage Grace

I kind of love Julianne Moore, but the film was a bit ****.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## heartofchambers

Strangers with candy
what the hell


----------



## Karsten

The Pledge


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mo Better Blues - It's chronicles a jazz musicians rise fall while he struggles to maintain his close relationships. I love when I find movies that showcase actors killing it on instruments, I had no idea Denzel Washington & Wesley Snipes could jazz it like that

The Battle Of Algiers(1966) - It follows the rebellion against French colonianlism in the capital of Algeria, it's very good


----------



## Paragon

Let Me In. Hmm. Not really sure how i feel about this movie. Nice atmosphere, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Keith

Rebecca - Fine Hitchock movie holds up well to subsequent viewings

Solaris -Awesome movie i have yet to see a bad Tarkovsky film if you like weird sci-fi movies this ones for you maybe a bit long but that doesnt bother me


----------



## Berlusconi

Bruno.

Stupidest movie I've ever seen. Borat was much better.


----------



## Blujay13

Umm.... Little Fockers I think.


----------



## Josh90

The Lion King


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mulan, with my nieces. It's cute...kinda.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Keith said:


> Solaris -Awesome movie i have yet to see a bad Tarkovsky film if you like weird sci-fi movies this ones for you maybe a bit long but that doesnt bother me


I absolutely love Solaris, I've watched the modern version countless times & the Russian version from the 70's a couple times too, I need to buy the book to complete my obession with that story


----------



## BetaBoy90

Once, Irish film about love and music and the connection it can make between us! I liked the girl in it


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> I absolutely love Solaris, I've watched the modern version countless times & the Russian version from the 70's a couple times too, I need to buy the book to complete my obession with that story


 Yeah I'll have to defintely see the modern version I think the Russian version is awesome what a great story and concept and its filmed beautifully!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Keith said:


> Yeah I'll have to defintely see the modern version I think the Russian version is awesome what a great story and concept and its filmed beautifully!


The Russian version takes the cake for visual beauty, there are so many great shots in that one but the modern one is still very good too. Just talking about it I think I'm going to watch that Russian version again soon



BetaBoy90 said:


> Once, Irish film about love and music and the connection it can make between us! I liked the girl in it


Yeah that's a great film, it should be on the must watch list for all musicians


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Affair - It looks at an affair between a black American soldier & a white English woman during the second world war in England & the politics of it at that time, I thought it was good


----------



## JGreenwood

The Crow - not very artsy...but good. A lot of memories associated with that movie.


----------



## rawrsmus

Funny Games US.
I loved it.


----------



## Green Eyes

I just watched Music and Lyrics. There was nothing ales on the tv. Kind of like it. Love the song Pop goes my heart.


----------



## Toad Licker

Brothers O'Toole


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Man Who Cried - I had seen it a few times before but for some reason I didn't remember the ending


----------



## rawrsmus

Saw Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.
My favorite comedy of all time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Black Snake Moan - I love this film & it's soundtrack


----------



## softshock11

The Cake Eaters -- 
Kristen Stewart is in it
it was _alright_ and has nothing to do with eating cake lol


----------



## VCL XI

_Love Ranch_

Painful, laughable, and so on. Even _Gone Fishin' 2 _would've been a step up.


----------



## Popularity

Into the Wild

I highly recommend this movie to everyone. I was entertained the whole way thru and you feel empowered and happy afterwards. Watch it! There is much to learn.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Popularity said:


> Into the Wild
> 
> I highly recommend this movie to everyone. I was entertained the whole way thru and you feel empowered and happy afterwards. Watch it! There is much to learn.


Love that movie.

Just saw Buried. It's mainly just Ryan Reynolds in a box underground but wow was it good.


----------



## liso

^ I still need to finish Into the Wild....I've watched it on 2 separate occasions and still haven't finished it. 


It's Kind of a Funny Story- I enjoyed it


----------



## CeilingStarer

I started watching a documentary entitled "Earthlings." It's basically about animals, and how **** the human race treats them. The whole thing is full of secretly recorded footage in abattoirs etc. I had to turn it off, as I was already depressed and couldn't stomach the cruelty. I'll force myself through it at some stage though. I like to know what really goes on.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift


----------



## papaSmurf

Carriers:

It's a mediocre zombie-esque thriller, and is probably not really worth watching. It gave me a neat idea for a film though, so it all worked out.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Death Race. I remember seeing it in College but I had to get a copy for myself and re watched it. Great movie.


----------



## softshock11

Popularity said:


> Into the Wild
> 
> I highly recommend this movie to everyone. I was entertained the whole way thru and you feel empowered and happy afterwards. Watch it! There is much to learn.


One of my absolute FAVORITES!
 i love Alexander supertramp - many time when im thinking to myself i would be happy to go off into a journey like his.


----------



## softshock11

Slacker

I honestly really like this movie! I thought it was funny and kept me in attention with each character and all the personalities


----------



## shadowmask

Takers. Sucked. Seeing Hayden whats-his-face get blasted provided a nice moment of comic relief, but the other 115 minutes were a total waste.


----------



## leonardess

I'm about to watch Me and Orson Welles. i heard good things. I hope I like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wholly Moses!


----------



## Gorillaz

Fight Club


----------



## Keith

The Odd Couple - a favortie comedy of mine the dialogue and acting are just perfect


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Watching the Godfather for the first time ever. Figured I'd see what all the fuss has been about.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Astronauts Wife - It was ok, nothing special

Born On The 4th Of July - It's a flick about the effects of the Vietnam war on a soldier, it has it's moments

The Legend Of Bagger Vance - It's such a good film, I highly recommend it


----------



## BetaBoy90

Arrested Development said:


> I love that movie and the soundtrack! I think they ended up together in real life too.
> 
> The Social Network. It was good.


Wait they ended up irl together????? /sighs happily....


----------



## leonardess

Me and You and Everyone We Know.

what a lovely, original film. it's basically a love story of sorts, but really there's much more to it than that. 

It's like when you see something from a distance or from the corner of your eye, and you think it's one thing, something slightly bizarre, and you examine it closer to make sure you're seeing what you think you're seeing, and it turns out to be yet another drawing of an elf, and you wish you could see it how you saw it the first time. It's that kind of movie.

I give it 10 popped kernels thrown and caught in the mouth.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Liquid Sky


----------



## room101

I watched The Romantics yesterday, starting it with low expectations as I don't usually like chick flicks. I'm not sure it even met those expectations..



leonardess said:


> Me and You and Everyone We Know.
> 
> what a lovely, original film. it's basically a love story of sorts, but really there's much more to it than that.
> 
> It's like when you see something from a distance or from the corner of your eye, and you think it's one thing, something slightly bizarre, and you examine it closer to make sure you're seeing what you think you're seeing, and it turns out to be yet another drawing of an elf, and you wish you could see it how you saw it the first time. It's that kind of movie.
> 
> I give it 10 popped kernels thrown and caught in the mouth.


I've seen that too, it's such a cute film! That's a nice description you gave opcorn



BetaBoy90 said:


> Wait they ended up irl together????? /sighs happily....


They started off as music duo under the act Glen Hansard & Marketa Irglova, but now they're called The Swell Season. You should look them up, their music is lovely! I think they've broken up since the movie, but it's nice that they still work together. Marketa is the same age as me, I can't believe how young and talented she is! Hopefully they're back in Toronto soon


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## rawrsmus

*2001: A Space Odyssey* on bluray.
Absolutely terrific movie.


----------



## huh

Palindromes

What did I just watch?! hahahaha. Doctor Dan song time :banana


----------



## Cheesecake

I Am Sam. I liked it. It kinda got to me.


----------



## mooncake

Yes Man. Nice idea, but I wasn't really a fan of the film.


----------



## Karsten

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

The Crow


----------



## Green Eyes

The Heartbreak Kid


----------



## kosherpiggy

Snow White


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Interview With The Vampire


----------



## Toad Licker

Hostage


----------



## Josh90

Beauty & The Beast


----------



## VCL XI

_Body Parts_

Yeah, best thing I've seen in months. It's like every scene has something that out-awesomes the last.


----------



## Jcgrey

Star Trek First Contact......yep


----------



## SilentWitness

The Tourist :um


----------



## ghost cat

Last night I saw The Kids Are Alright. It was okay, a bit predictable but a cute film...love Annette Bening.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Due Date. I didn't mind it, but it was obviously just a quick cash grab they made to benefit from the success of "The Hangover"


----------



## LifeGoesOn

The Squid and the Whale


----------



## Bbpuff

I saw the lovely bones yesterday =P


----------



## oskie

Inception and Zombieland.

Inception was really good!

Didn't really like Zombieland though. :/


----------



## Toad Licker

^Hey oskie, welcome to :sas

Angel-A


----------



## alte

Schindler's list. I loved it.


----------



## Lasair

Super Marshy said:


> I saw the lovely bones yesterday =P


I watched that Saturday


----------



## StevenGlansberg

jhanniffy said:


> I watched that Saturday


Did you guys like it? I was left pretty unsatisfied.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

The Hangover


----------



## Aphexfan

Scott pilgrim vs. the world!


----------



## Keith

Eyes Without a Face - Solid classic French horror movie


----------



## fonz

The King's Speech - Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush are great in it...


----------



## Arisa1536

fonz said:


> The King's Speech - Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush are great in it...


yeah i want to see that, i hear its good 
Last film i watched

Lol Diary of a wimpy kid :lol


----------



## GoFlyers

the corporation


----------



## papaSmurf

Keith said:


> Eyes Without a Face - Solid classic French horror movie


I have been meaning to see this forever! This weekend I will watch it for sure.


----------



## verjesh1

Last time I watched my favorite movie that is "Titanic" such a great movie for lovers because In which have emotion drama and love. by this movie I thought that Loves never dead.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Encino Man... absolute classic!


----------



## Toad Licker

Color of Night


----------



## SociallyBroken

Land of the lost


----------



## rawrsmus

*A Clockwork Orange *on bluray.

Watched it directly after I was finished with the book, had seen it before but didn't remember much.
Was somewhat disappointed, at least in contrast to the book. 
Still a great movie though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

rawrsmus said:


> *A Clockwork Orange *on bluray.
> 
> Watched it directly after I was finished with the book, had seen it before but didn't remember much.
> Was somewhat disappointed, at least in contrast to the book.
> Still a great movie though.


I hate that movie. Not because it's bad...I just find it really unsettling. And it's not even really the violence specifically just the whole mood and atmosphere I guess.


----------



## Keith

papaSmurf said:


> I have been meaning to see this forever! This weekend I will watch it for sure.


Its really good hope you like it!

The Ascent -Good Russian film about two partisan fighters during Nazi occupation, powerful movie


----------



## ItsNicole

The Roommate - 5/10 I was hoping for something better. It was fairly predictable, most of the good parts were already played in the trailers. There were a few parts in the movie that made you cringe and others that made you LOL.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red (Best movie I've seen in years)


----------



## RUFB2327

The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Toad Licker

Bound


----------



## Cheesecake

Donnie Darko. I liked the music.


----------



## Nessie

Cool World. Couldn't finish it (other things to do) but what I did watch, wow...Very strange! I also heard that there was a children's video game on SNES for it. Couldn't believe it when I heard that.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

The 40-Year-Old Virgin. It was funny, but I'm afraid I'll end up like him when I'm 40.


----------



## Vip3r

Death at a funeral


----------



## BetaBoy90

Royal Tenenbaums- Awesome

12 Angry Men (original)- Awesome and Inspiring


----------



## tutliputli

BetaBoy90 said:


> Royal Tenenbaums- Awesome


Was that the first time you've seen it? I'm jealous! It's one of my favourite films ever.

----

I tried to watch The Fall the other night, which really looked like my kind of film, but I just couldn't get into it. Maybe I'll try watching it another time.


----------



## BetaBoy90

tutliputli said:


> Was that the first time you've seen it? I'm jealous! It's one of my favourite films ever.
> 
> ----
> 
> I tried to watch The Fall the other night, which really looked like my kind of film, but I just couldn't get into it. Maybe I'll try watching it another time.


Yeah, I tried watching it once but it already started and I'm finicky with my movies. It was really awesome, gah near the end when Ben Stiller and Gene Hackman had a heart to heart I was crying on the inside... :cry


----------



## Toad Licker

Flesh + Blood


----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## Dying note

*Unknown, *was unexpected.


----------



## udontknowme

The Fifth Element


----------



## MelysCariad

I just went out and saw 'Just Go With It'.
Not the best, but I laughed enough to make it a fun experience.


----------



## room101

Just finished watching this..



Looove the theme music by Edward Shearmur


----------



## i just want luv

My boss's daughter


----------



## saso

Man on the Moon...wait i think thats the name. idk the one with Diane Lane.


----------



## Arisa1536

lonelysheep said:


>


:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth good choice my friend

U see i was once a rather obsessive anime fan girl xooxoxoxox

lol have my interests moved toward the Vampire? lol 
the most recent film i watched was *New moon* from the twilight saga
LOL i have been sucked in lol excuse the pun
Got *Eclipse *to watch then ready for *breaking dawn* in november

LOL this made me laugh


----------



## Cheesecake

Reign of Fire.


----------



## Josh90

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## caflme

Prince of Persia


----------



## sully20

Zombieland and District 9. 

Yay for netflix instant. It's a great way to pass time on the weekend.


----------



## Cheesecake

Falling Down. I found it quite entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (been watching The Man with No Name Trilogy today)


----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## Ashkat

Vanishing/7th Street, which was so dumb by the way, As much as I love Hayden Christensen, his acting is terrible


----------



## Haiku McEwan

Jess Franco's ''Vampyros ******'' from 1970. Great mildly erotic retelling of the Dracula story but with Dracula being an enchanting and seductive women played by the wonderful Soledad Miranda who sadly died in a car crash at the age of 27 shortly after the movie was finished. She is one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen and would have been a superstar had she lived:


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## MindOverMood

Matilda


----------



## BetaBoy90

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, is the best.


----------



## Karsten

Yeah, that movie is wild. ^ Made me teary, lol.

Braveheart. William Wallace > Chuck Norris.


----------



## Zukiman

Full Metal Jacket. I have to watch it every 2 weeks.


----------



## mrbojangles

About A Boy

Hugh Grant you charming mother ****er.


----------



## layitontheline

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. I really fancy it and plan to give it another watch in a day or two.


----------



## VCL XI

_Underworld U.S.A._

Totally cold-blooded Sam Fuller revenge noir. Felt quite epic considering it's maybe 100 minutes long at the most. Also, the scene where a drunk Dolores Dorn sucks on ice cubes in a city park was so magnificently dirty that I just had to GIF it...










Yowza!


----------



## Josh90

Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Juice In The Hood


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Due Date.


----------



## Neptunus

Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix. 

It was cute. Seemed rather short, though.


----------



## caflme

The Gospel of John


----------



## Keith

Hour of the Wolf - Weird movie I'll be watching it again, Bergman never lets me down.


----------



## Neptunus

thekloWN said:


> Braveheart. William Wallace > Chuck Norris.


Love that movie!!!!


----------



## anonymid

_The Last Days of Disco_

Well, I only caught it halfway through and sort of half-paid attention to it while browsing SAS. But I'll have to try to watch it all the way through sometime.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

La môme aka La Vie En Rose - It was a very good film about a poor French gal who became a famed French singer

Black Swan - There are so many things I love about this film, I've watched it twice & likely will many more times. I probably should have seen this one in theatres but that fact hasn't diminished my enjoyment of it any

The Fellowship Of The Ring - It's my start to watching the whole trilogy properly(it's taken me forever I know)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fog


----------



## Cheesecake

Dear Zachary. It's a sad story.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Cheesecake said:


> Dear Zachary. It's a sad story.


Amazingly sad but such a good movie.


----------



## purplefruit

Josh90 said:


> Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Juice In The Hood


Classic :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The Troll Hunter

I was bored, okay?
Just imagine internet trolls and you will laugh.


----------



## shadowmask

Revolutionary Road. Excellent. I wish I'd seen it in the theater.


----------



## ValiantThor

Monsters.


----------



## CeilingStarer

"2012 Science or Superstition"

I wanted to get a run-down on exactly what the Mayan Calendar etc was all about. I got bored and fell asleep.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

All the Days Before Tomorrow


----------



## BetaBoy90

It's Kind of a Funny Story, it was kind of good.


----------



## tutliputli

Dumbo :cry :cry :cry I forgot how sad it is. I cried pretty much for the entire film and am kind of depressed this morning... it really affected me.


----------



## Pangur Ban

Confusing, but good.


----------



## CeilingStarer

lonelysheep said:


> Confusing, but good.


I've been meaning to watch this for 2 years. One of my work colleagues (who is heavily in to psychedelics) keeps recommending it to me.


----------



## Lumiere

Joan Rivers: A Piece of Work
Razorback
Manhunter


----------



## Cyrus

Confessions. New Japanese film about a teacher wanting to get revenge on the kids who killed her daughter, one of my favourite films so far this year, and I've already seen about 70!


----------



## Camelleone

The Illusionist.
great drawing, and the movie is so quiet
and will be watching 127 hours


----------



## Camelleone

CeilingStarer said:


> I've been meaning to watch this for 2 years. One of my work colleagues (who is heavily in to psychedelics) keeps recommending it to me.


what's the story about


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To Kill A Mockingbird - It's always a good watch


----------



## kingfoxy

The ruins good horror film from a couple of years ago makes you scared of going into the jungle.Midnight run great film with rob de niro at his best as a bounty hunter taking an accountant hostage from 1988.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last Good Time


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Machete - Over the top violence, not much of a plot, lots of eye candy...I liked it.


----------



## CeilingStarer

indecember said:


> what's the story about


I'm not completely sure. He mentions something about a psychologist that gets in to peoples heads or something.


----------



## BlueJayWay

Quadrophenia


----------



## papaSmurf

Dogtooth:

It was bizarre!


----------



## Toad Licker

Jade


----------



## She

Black Swan. Loved it.


----------



## angus

MacGruber - 5 stars, you have to see this movie it is hillarious.


----------



## jerm

saw Natural Born Killers on bluray it was good but i felt like it was making me go nuts like the protagonists in the story. maybe that was the point. 8/10


----------



## MelysCariad

"Frequency"

It was awesome, I'd recommend it to people who like a little bit of sci-fi, suspense, and an all round good flick.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

MelysCariad said:


> "Frequency"
> 
> It was awesome, I'd recommend it to people who like a little bit of sci-fi, suspense, and an all round good flick.


So underrated! Time travel movies are never bad!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ Agreed, I really liked Frequency.

Yesterday I saw Sliding Doors, a 1998 movie with Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## Joel

The Notebook, watched it tonight in a sociology on marriage and family class and wow was it heavy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Joel said:


> The Notebook, watched it tonight in a sociology on marriage and family class and wow was it heavy.


One of my fantasies starts with me and a gurl, cuddled up watching the notebook ...and then...uh...that's where it ends...:rain


----------



## Melinda

Session 9 

Watched it on a recommendation. It wasn't that great.


----------



## VCL XI

_Mesrine: Killer Instinct
_
About as unsurprising as a modern crime biopic can get, but still very entertaining. I could have easily sat through the other 2 hours of the second part.


----------



## CeilingStarer

"Gallipoli" - an Aussie anti-war movie from 1981 depicting the senseless loss of Australian/NZ lives at Suvla Bay 1915 (Turkey WWI). It stars a young Mel Gibson, when he still had an Australian accent.

A Peter Weir film. One of my absolute favourites.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## Cheesecake

World Trade Center.


----------



## Keith

CeilingStarer said:


> "Gallipoli" - an Aussie anti-war movie from 1981 depicting the senseless loss of Australian/NZ lives at Suvla Bay 1915 (Turkey WWI). It stars a young Mel Gibson, when he still had an Australian accent.
> 
> A Peter Weir film. One of my absolute favourites.


Awesome movie! 
Peter Weir rocks! and Mel is good in it too. Great story really makes you see the waste of lives that occured there.


----------



## papaSmurf

Fish Tank:

Fantastic film about normal people who'd rather be exceptional. Not for the faint of heart though, it's easily one of the most depressing films I've seen in months and has one of the lowest low points I can think of.


----------



## Lasair

inception


----------



## udontknowme

The Island


----------



## Meli24R

Buried-intense movie


----------



## papaSmurf

Meli24R said:


> Buried-intense movie


I hear this one was pretty good! Would you recommend it?


----------



## Resonance

_Public Enemies_ - it was alright


----------



## notna

This is War.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Elephant Man, good movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Cheesecake

Sin Nombre. Now this one was pretty nice.


----------



## Josh90

The Cable Guy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ironman 2


----------



## papaSmurf

Cheesecake said:


> Sin Nombre. Now this one was pretty nice.


I love that movie so much! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Everybody's Fine. A 2009 American remake of a 1990 Italian film. With Robert DeNiro, Drew Barrymore, Kate Beckinsale, Sam Rockwell.


----------



## Zeddicus




----------



## Camelleone

127 hours-- Like it. also inspiring. 

Next movie I'll watch is Thailand romantic movie, First love.


----------



## Meli24R

^Ditto, just watched 127 Hours and I found it inspiring too.



papaSmurf said:


> I hear this one was pretty good! Would you recommend it?


Yeah, overall I enjoyed it. I thought it might get boring because the entire film takes place in a coffin, but it was pretty suspenseful (and also nightmarish if you're claustrophobic) There was one thing about it I didn't like, but I don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## caflme

Season of the Witch.... lame.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## Meli24R

Sanctum- Didn't like it. It was predictable, the characters were uninteresting and there was some really bad acting and dialogue.


----------



## GGirlyGirl05

Black Swan. It was creppy, disturbing and werid. Loved it!


----------



## Cheesecake

The Warriors.


----------



## RUFB2327

Pineapple Express


----------



## mind_games

The King's Speech. great movie


----------



## Charlaine

Technically, Runaway Bride, but it was the second time I've seen it. Really fun movie.
But two nights ago I saw The Virgin Suicides. It was interesting and I really liked it, but it just made me want to read the book because it seemed like there could have been a lot more.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Who is Harry Crumb


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## purplefruit

Police Story 3 (Supercop)
Great movie but I think I prefer the second Police Story, the final fight scene and the end credits were better.


----------



## ghost cat

Blue Valentine and Rabbit Hole. Both were good, sad though...


----------



## Cyrus

Hereafter. Wow. You would not believe that this was a Clint Eastwood film. Terrible.


----------



## vriris

I saw the kings speech! It was actually pretty good. I usually find these types of movies boring, but this one wasn't to me. And also, interesting to me, even though you already know what happens, I still got chills when he was performing the speech at the end.

It was great.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Eliza said:


> Police Story 3 (Supercop)
> Great movie but I think I prefer the second Police Story, the final fight scene and the end credits were better.


I thought that 3 was probably the best story-wise. All the undercover stuff was awesome, especially when Jackie is trying to pretend that he grew-up in that country village.

The whole series is just the best Hong Kong kung fu production ever though. Jackie Chan in his absolute prime.

"First Strike", and in particular that "New Police Story" are terrible though.


----------



## Melinda

_The Cube_ 
Had a very predictable storyline, but some of the aesthetics were interesting and one part in particular genuinely creeped me out.


----------



## countingthecars

watched winter's bone on friday. dark, depressing and while good, i'm not surprised it didn't take best picture. we love our meth in missouri.


----------



## Keith

The Sword of Doom, Rear Window, The Lady from Shanghai, The Mirror, all great films


----------



## fanatic203

The Kids are All Right


----------



## MindOverMood

About a Boy


----------



## Josh90

Hulk


----------



## Toad Licker

Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## QuietSoul

Inception


----------



## kingfoxy

Paul simon pegg and nick frost star as a couple of sci fi fans who find an alien while travelling back from comic con.The alien can speak english and travels in their camper van u ntill he can find his way home.


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Invaders


----------



## Cheesecake

Contact. It can get you thinking. About life and all that.


----------



## Gorillaz

127 Hours.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hot fuzz


----------



## Neptunus

Twilight. 

I watched it expecting it to be crap and was pleasantly surprised. 

The story was actually pretty decent, and the script well written. I found the dialogue and high school scenes to be realistic. I will be watching the second movie tonight.


----------



## leonardess

Precious. very very good.


----------



## Charizard

Zodiac. 8/10


----------



## RUFB2327

The Hangover


----------



## LifeGoesOn

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## leonardess

Persepolis. simply fabulous.


----------



## Bbpuff

I forgot the name of it ): 
It did involve a lady who went to go get her G.E.D. and tried to become a lawyer for like 18 years. So she could free her brother from a life sentence in prison, for a murder he didn't commit. And it was a true story


----------



## Spindrift

Super Marshy said:


> I forgot the name of it ):
> It did involve a lady who went to go get her G.E.D. and tried to become a lawyer for like 18 years. So she could free her brother from a life sentence in prison, for a murder he didn't commit. And it was a true story


Conviction? I've been meaning to see that. Big fan of Sam Rockwell.

Last movie for me was Ponyo. Amazing film. Hayao Miyazaki can do no wrong.


----------



## miminka

_M. Hulot's Holiday_... Jacques Tati <3


----------



## so_so_shy

The Killer Inside Me and it sucked!


----------



## arpeggiator

Shichinin no samurai (Seven Samurai). Masterpiece.


----------



## Trapt

In terms of a movie I'd never seen before, I watched a film called _12 And Holding_ last.

It was intriguing and I really enjoyed it, and although it's got a different theme I'd recommend it to anyone who likes coming of age movies like _Stand By Me_ or _Mean Creek_.

9/10


----------



## kingfoxy

The manitou a woman has a fetus of an evil indian medicine man growing in her back and her husband calls in an expert indian witch doctor to kill it when it comes out of her back and starts summoning ancient indian demons.Horror from 1978 starring Tony Curtis.


----------



## Keith

arpeggiator said:


> Shichinin no samurai (Seven Samurai). Masterpiece.


Agreed! A favorite film of mine. Mr. Kurosawa does not make bad films all the many that I've seen have been great and that might be his best one!

Le Samourai- Not about a samurai but about a hitman who is samurai like in spirit. Another fine French film!


----------



## Cyrus

Tangled. Wow. Disney's best film in years.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor


----------



## Cheesecake

Nine Dead. It was pretty dumb, but I'll admit that I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bbpuff

Spindrift said:


> Conviction? I've been meaning to see that. Big fan of Sam Rockwell.
> 
> Last movie for me was Ponyo. Amazing film. Hayao Miyazaki can do no wrong.


Yay!! That's the one  And you should go see it, I thought it was pretty good.

Oh and I loved that movie ^-^ ! I went to go see it because of Spirited Away


----------



## steelmyhead

The frist 29 minutes of The English Surgeon cause some idiot and Netflix only uploaded the first 29 minutes.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

steelmyhead said:


> The frist 29 minutes of The English Surgeon cause some idiot and Netflix only uploaded the first 29 minutes.


How was it?


----------



## steelmyhead

StevenGlansberg said:


> How was it?


The first 29 minutes were good. It's a documentary about a brain surgeon.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I was being a smartass, sorry. :hide

That happened on Netflix though? That's weird.


----------



## Neptunus

Jackass 3. 

:lol :no :lol

I really hope those guys get paid a lot of money!


----------



## Spindrift

*JFK: Special Edition* - I didn't really feel the length of this one (~3.5 hours), which I suppose is a good thing. I found myself getting sucked into the whole conspiracy, and I had to remind myself at times that it was just a movie. The reactions to the assassinations (JFK, of course, Bobby Kennedy, MLK, and Oswald) were powerful, and I almost felt like I was living through them myself.
It's no Nixon, but I really enjoyed this movie.
*
Exit Through the Gift Shop* - I watched this doc because of a recommendation, but little was actually revealed to me, so I wasn't sure what I was getting into. It was really interesting to be exposed to the world of street art, especially through the eyes of such a character as Thierry Guetta. Banksy is easily one of the ballsiest people I've ever seen and is a joy to watch work.
The final half hour or so of the movie was a little unexpected on my part, and I was left wondering how much of this was staged. Nevertheless, I finished ETtGS face-palming and laughing at the same time. Loved it.


----------



## room101

Volver, another great film by Almodovar.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

The Sea Inside w/ Javier Bardem. It's based on the life of a quadriplegic Spanish man who fought for the right-to-die. I need to read up on his case because I had never heard of him.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cujo


----------



## Scrub-Zero

TRON Legacy


----------



## CeilingStarer

A documentary called "End of Suburbia."

It analyses the "American Dream (and Australian Dream for that matter)", born from industrial USA. The notion of affordable country-like living, outside the city: aka "the suburbs", the family SUV, and how 'peak oil' means it is all coming to an end.

I'm obsessed with civilisation 'collapse' stuff like this.


----------



## kingfoxy

Willow A dwarf finds an abandoned child and soon finds he has to protect the child from an array of beasts monsters and an army of soldiers sent by an evil queen to kill the child.Epic fantasy adventure for all the family from 1988 starring warwick davies and val kilmer.


----------



## Josh90

The Final Destination


----------



## Trapt

sadfox said:


> Willow A dwarf finds an abandoned child and soon finds he has to protect the child from an array of beasts monsters and an army of soldiers sent by an evil queen to kill the child.Epic fantasy adventure for all the family from 1988 starring warwick davies and val kilmer.


And one of my favorite ever films.

I can't remember the name of who played her at the moment, but _Sorsha_ was so damn pretty in that movie. :heart

And of course who can forget _Burglekutt_? What a guy!


----------



## Popularity

127 Hours


----------



## Dying note

*The Adjustment Bureau *

This movie was so good... I knew I'd like it, but I didn't know I would love it by the end. I really felt for the main characters.


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## sdsm

I am number four


----------



## sdsm

Dying note said:


> *The Adjustment Bureau *
> 
> This movie was so good... I knew I'd like it, but I didn't know I would love it by the end. I really felt for the main characters.


I soooooo wanna see this  I love phychological thrillers, i believe this is one of them.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Selena. I just saw the entire thing on television today, Ive seen bits and pieces of it before but never the whole thing. I really liked it.


----------



## Keith

The Man From London - solid film the use or should i say abuse of long takes really sets the dreary atmosphere but slows the tempo to a crawl, despite I still enjoyed this film


----------



## Spindrift

*Freakonomics* - A very interesting doc that analyzes human nature and society with statistics and economic theory. It covers topics such as Roe v. Wade and whether there is a correlation between it and the drop in crime in the US, whether the name of your child affects their life in really significant ways, and the corruption that's firmly rooted in the world of professional sumo wrestling.

Each segment was produced by a different documentarian, and that really aided in keeping the movie fresh as it progressed. They each brought their own brand of humor and presentation to their segments, but it was still consistent; I didn't feel like I was watching a bright and sunny doc one moment, and then a dark and solemn doc the next moment.

While it was all pretty interesting, I felt like there was something lacking as far as depth. I attribute this to the fact that it's adapted from a book, and even though I haven't read it, I could tell while watching the film that interesting factoids and the like had been cut out for the sake of brevity.

I think I've written too much now. I really liked this movie. There.


----------



## rubytibbs

Sorcerer's apprentice. Before that was Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 1


----------



## Charizard

The Social Network.

It was okay.


----------



## Spindrift

*Observe and Report *- This was one of the most unpleasant movies I've endured. Bleak and sad at every turn, none of the characters are likable or funny in any way. Ronnie's big triumph at the end of the film might have worked had all of the prior events not sapped me of all the optimism I felt going into this.
Particularly contemptible was the date rape scene between Ronnie and Brandi.

This movie was a gruesome journey into the mind of a sociopath. I don't know whether I should be feeling pity or disgust for all of those involved.


----------



## CeilingStarer

sadfox said:


> Willow A dwarf finds an abandoned child and soon finds he has to protect the child from an array of beasts monsters and an army of soldiers sent by an evil queen to kill the child.Epic fantasy adventure for all the family from 1988 starring warwick davies and val kilmer.


Ah ha, I remember that from when I was 6 or 7. Haven't seen it since, but I remember loving it... like "The Princess Bride", and that "Ladyhawke?" or something film.


----------



## rawrsmus

A Serbian Film


It was interesting and different.
Way weird though.


----------



## Kennnie

Monsters


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy 2: Lily


----------



## Shannanigans

grownups


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Tron legacy.


A little drawn out but I thought it was good


----------



## caflme

My Name is Khan... wow, a must see... but long 2:40ish minutes long... but worth every minute.


----------



## Keith

Alphaville - wow this film is excellent! If you like sci-fi and don't mind an older subtitled film then you will enjoy this one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Mechanic.


----------



## Cheesecake

Platoon. I liked it a lot.


----------



## melissa75

"The Adjustment Bureau". Great movie! Most Matt Damon movies are, but I still think "Hereafter" is his best movie in the last few years.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Dumb and Dumber. Might be the GOAT comedy. It never gets old.


----------



## shadowmask

Sherlock Holmes. Other than Downey's charismatic performance, the whole film was bleh. Entertaining enough for a popcorn flick, as long as you're not too put off by the fart jokes and Holmes turning into Bruce Lee during every fight scene.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

The Box, with Cameron Diaz and James Marsden. It wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## Charizard

Just finished watching Daybreakers. I didn't think the script was anything special, and the plot was a bit silly at times- but I thought that all of the aesthetic aspects of the movie were great.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Cheesecake said:


> Platoon. I liked it a lot.


That's a great film. I love Vietnam stuff.

"Casualties of War" is another great one in a similar vein. i.e. nice guys Vs power-trip arsehole bullies.


----------



## papaSmurf

Cronos:

A Guillermo Del Toro film from the 90s about an old man who discovers a device which grants eternal life to its user. Visually splendiferous, rather enjoyed it.


----------



## CeilingStarer

I watched "Saving Private Ryan" again, after telling a member here how I thought it was a case of Hollywood prevailing over what an independent film-maker could do (run-on sentence breath). You know, Hollywood can sometimes be very cheesey ala action...

It was a fantastic movie, that could not have been recreated without $$$. "fantastic" is a poor word really. I mean, it was terrible as anyone knows... but effectively told it's story, largely helped by big studio fx (circa '98). It's probably the greatest anti-war film I've seen since "Gallipoli"... which I watched about 2 weeks back. 

Anyway, I watched "Forrest Gump" last night, just because Tom Hanks was so good as Captain Miller. Another of my favourite Hollywood films. How good was Gary Sinise?


----------



## JadedCalalily

The Kings Speech and Season of the Witch (with Nicolas Cage). Kings Speech was Amazing. SotW was alright but dragged on alot.


----------



## atticusfinch

_Before Sunrise_


----------



## mooncake

Tangled. I'm generally not a very squealy girl but Pascal did make me 'eeee' with cuteness more than a few times.



atticusfinch said:


> _Before Sunrise_


Have you seen the sequel, Before Sunset? I was suprised it (to my mind) actually didn't ruin the first film.


----------



## WinterDave

'The Next Three Days' with Russell Crowe.Very good, better than I thought it would be....


----------



## crsohr

Animal Kingdom - You guys have got to see this one it was great! If you like Crime/Drama/Thriller films you will love this. It's an Australian movie but it's just as good as any similar American one from the past few years, like The Town for example.


----------



## atticusfinch

mooncake said:


> Tangled. I'm generally not a very squealy girl but Pascal did make me 'eeee' with cuteness more than a few times.
> 
> Have you seen the sequel, Before Sunset? I was suprised it (to my mind) actually didn't ruin the first film.


I know of it and I have gotten the chance to watch a few times...and even begun watching the beginning. But then I had to stop because it just didn't seem the same...like, they didn't have that same connection anymore. and I didn't want it to ruin the special feeling I had while watching the first one.

What did you think of it?


----------



## kingfoxy

Whispers A madman stalks and sets out to kill a woman who he belives to be his dead mother back from the grave who tortured him as a child.Based on the book by Dean Koontz.


----------



## lazy calm

Schultze gets the blues

I don't know yet how i feel about this film 
but it seemed to be some kind of response to the film "Stroszek" (which is definitely better than this one)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps: Unleashed


----------



## Keith

Elevator to the Gallows - good crime story with a murder plot that seems straight forward but gets complex another fine French fim!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vicky, Christina, Barcelona - I've seen it before but it's one of the Woody Allen flicks I like

Sky Captain & The World Of Tomorrow - The story isn't great but there are some great throw backs to classic cinema & some sweet scene sequences as well

Big Fish - Fabulous film all around


----------



## kingfoxy

Ultimate desire a serial killer pours perfume on there victims in this mediocre thriller from 1993 starring martin kemp.


----------



## Charizard

Last night I watched Fish Tank. It was a somewhat interesting drama. A lot of critics really like it, but it just didn't seem very profound to me.


----------



## Indianapolis Jones

Albino Alligator. I enjoyed it, Fitchner and Mortensen were amazing in this. Viggo's accent


----------



## Toad Licker

To the Devil... A Daughter


----------



## Neptunus

Twilight Eclipse. 

It wasn't bad. I mean, I wouldn't pay $15 to see in the theater, but I thought it was pretty decent.


----------



## angus

Virgin hit - don't waste your time watching this crap.


----------



## IcemanKilmer

Just watched *Dexter* Season 4 Disc 2: 8/10 stars

Dexter is in Mayberry, lol. He's got kids now and is living with his wife in an unusual neighborhood with vandalism. This series is absolutely amazing. It's always intense and you fall in love with Dexter, even though what he does is so crazy. One of the best shows on television.
*
Dinner for Schmucks*: 5/10 stars

This movie was kind of weird. It was wacky-funny at times, then at other times it was wacky-stupid.


----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## Bbpuff

Just watched Megamind a couple of hours ago ^-^


----------



## Charizard

Just finished Exit Through the Gift Shop. That was pretty great.


----------



## Spindrift

Charizard said:


> Just finished Exit Through the Gift Shop. That was pretty great.


:agree

*K-PAX* - Love me some Kevin Spacey. Love me some Jeff Bridges. Love me some sci-fi. Not the greatest movie of its kind, but I still love it. Works for me on every level.


----------



## CeilingStarer

127 Hours

I wasn't expecting much, but thought it was really good. It was pretty chilling actually, because I like to do risky outdoors stuff too without telling anyone where I'm going.


----------



## mooncake

Lolita (1997 version). Although having read it a few years ago and it being one of, if not _the_, favourite book of mine, I'd still never seen an adaptation of it before. I didn't think it was bad, and although she wasn't exactly as I had pictured her I thought that Dominique Swain was very good as Lolita. It's given me such an urge to re-read the book again now though!



atticusfinch said:


> I know of it and I have gotten the chance to watch a few times...and even begun watching the beginning. But then I had to stop because it just didn't seem the same...like, they didn't have that same connection anymore. and I didn't want it to ruin the special feeling I had while watching the first one.
> 
> What did you think of it?


I felt the same as I started to watch it, I think, but the more I watched the more I didn't mind it. I'll always prefer the first as that was the more 'exciting', with them travelling around the city and the craziness of it all. The second was much slower-paced and more realistic in many ways, as obviously it fills in the open-ending of the first and shows you how much can change/stay the same over a decade. Personally I'd say that it is worth watching, but I don't know... I wouldn't want you to watch it and have the special feeling created by the first ruined! For me personally, though, I didn't regret watching the sequel.


----------



## Cyrus

Tron Legacy. Never seen the first one and the description for the film was confusing so I didn't know what to expect but it was pretty decent. Looks and sounds stunning though.



mooncake said:


> Lolita (1997 version). Although having read it a few years ago and it being one of, if not _the_, favourite book of mine, I'd still never seen an adaptation of it before. I didn't think it was bad, and although she wasn't exactly as I had pictured her I thought that Dominique Swain was very good as Lolita. It's given me such an urge to re-read the book again now though!


Oh last night on Film4?! I watched it too, I quite liked it, though I preferred the first 2 thirds over the last part of it, I thought it went a bit down hill. Still pretty decent though overall.


----------



## Toad Licker

Foxfire


----------



## Chivor

Perrier's Bounty.

It was very very funny.


----------



## mooncake

Cyrus said:


> Oh last night on Film4?! I watched it too, I quite liked it, though I preferred the first 2 thirds over the last part of it, I thought it went a bit down hill. Still pretty decent though overall.


Yep, that's the one! What I failed (accidentally, of course ) to mention is that I also watched John Tucker Must Die, which was on before Lolita. My procrastination holds no bounds!

Like you, I think I preferred the first two thirds over the last part, too. As far as I remember I felt the same about the book, actually. Have you read it? If not, I highly recommend it!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

It's Kind of a Funny Story


----------



## Kwlgurl

Love & Other Drugs.


----------



## LilA67

Trainspotting.


----------



## Charizard

Watched Due Date this evening. It was okay, but I have one big nitpick and that's that my suspension of disbelief was shot several times throughout the movie.


----------



## starblob

Revolver - I think I need to pay more attention to it if I decide to watch it again. I didn't understand a lot of it - seemed kind of pretentious. I didn't like how Beethoven's Sonata No. 14 (Moonlight Sonata) was used throughout the film - it was just an ill fit.


----------



## room101

Blow

"Danbury wasn't a prison, it was a crime school. I went in with a Bachelor of marijuana, came out with a Doctorate of cocaine."


----------



## Spindrift

*In the Name of the Father* - Not bad at all. Very, very strong performances from DDL and Pete Postlethwaite. Just a little bit over two hours in length, but I still felt like some things were skimmed over that deserved a bit more attention (life in prison, for one, particularly the little rebellion the prisoners led at one point).

The father-son relationship lost some of its emotional punch with me, being that my own relationship with my father is anything but good, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Adjustment Bureau- Goodish


----------



## Cyrus

mooncake said:


> Yep, that's the one! What I failed (accidentally, of course ) to mention is that I also watched John Tucker Must Die, which was on before Lolita. My procrastination holds no bounds!
> 
> Like you, I think I preferred the first two thirds over the last part, too. As far as I remember I felt the same about the book, actually. Have you read it? If not, I highly recommend it!


I've not read it no, but then, I only get through about 1 or maybe 2 books a year max :b

I'll have it on my list of books to get over the coming years though and see how it compares


----------



## kingfoxy

The landlady a crazy landlady poisons her husband after he has an affair.She sets her sights on getting a new husband one of her tenants and will kill anyone who gets in her way.Decent thriller from 1998 starring Talia Shire.


----------



## mooncake

Cyrus said:


> I've not read it no, but then, I only get through about 1 or maybe 2 books a year max :b
> 
> I'll have it on my list of books to get over the coming years though and see how it compares


 I found it to be extremely cleverly written, and one of the few books that I actually have the desire to re-read. Let me know what you think of it when you get around to it!


----------



## Stilla

Step brothers... Extremely weird movie :lol


----------



## Josh90

Happy Gilmore


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## Pangur Ban

The Plague Dogs


----------



## Vida

_The Rite_
... The film was terrible in my opinion. 
I liked the movie I watched before this one which was _True Grit_.


----------



## blanksBACK

127 Hours


----------



## room101

Stilla said:


> Step brothers... Extremely weird movie :lol


If that's the movie where one brother rubs his balls over the other's drumset, yes I agree lol.


----------



## Galactus

Just watched Amelie, very cute movie.


----------



## Cyrus

The Man From Nowhere. Koream film which is very much like Man On Fire. About the same in quality too, not much better but definitely not worse either. Recommended.



mooncake said:


> I found it to be extremely cleverly written, and one of the few books that I actually have the desire to re-read. Let me know what you think of it when you get around to it!


Might be a few years until you hear from me then


----------



## Lasair

Mary and Max


----------



## kingfoxy

NEDS Violent film about a clever schoolboy who joins a gang in 1970s glasgow in order to fit in and not be bullied.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Tideland


----------



## Kennnie

Girl walks into a Bar


----------



## Pangur Ban

jhanniffy said:


> Mary and Max


I just heard about that movie a few days ago. Is it good/bad?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Stranger Than Fiction. I feel like i've watched this movie countless times already.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Beauty


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Easy A 
I didn't like it :no


----------



## Josh90

Cast Away


----------



## Stilla

Perrier's bounty... Cillian Murphy is a god.


----------



## bigboi

Paranormal activity 2


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Im not really sure if this counts as a movie per-say but I just saw on tv "Les Miserables 25th anniversary concert." Im a huge Les Mis fan so I really liked it, although I dont really think it portrayed the storyline to the musical real well.


----------



## vash

How to Train your Dragon.
I liked it.


----------



## Jayd

4 Months, 3 weeks, 2 days- Dark and gritty foreign film. Thought it was very well done.


----------



## papaSmurf

Jayd said:


> 4 Months, 3 weeks, 2 days- Dark and gritty foreign film. Thought it was very well done.


Great movie! If you liked that you might like Sin Nombre.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Koyaanisqatsi - It's a documentary that steps back & documents the Earth & Humanity without any commentary only a musical score. There are some erie sequences in it & I think it's great overall, I enjoyed watching it again

Baraka - This one is more recent than the above doc but follows in it's footsteps documenting Earth & Humanity without narration. It showcases more of man's spirituality as well, also a brilliant doc for me to watch again

For those who love to contemplate man & life I highly recommend them both & that you watch Koyaanisqatsi first since it was the first of these types of docs. There are a few others that are supposed to be similar in fashion & I believe a sequel to Baraka is in the works too. Fascinating & unique to say the least


----------



## Jayd

papaSmurf said:


> Great movie! If you liked that you might like Sin Nombre.


Nice never heard of it thanks for the tip. Going to d/l, I am always on the look out for envelope pushing foreign films.

Watched dogtooth which was nominated for foreign oscar- now that is one ****ed up movie. Incendies was also nominated and it looks awesome, but it hasnt been released in the states yet.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Apocalypto

Mel Gibson directed film about the collapse of the Mayan empire. It plays out through the life of a tribesman, captured by the Mayans, to be used as a sacrifice.

I thought it was great. Nice anti-civilisation message throughout.


----------



## Lasair

Lairs and the real girl


----------



## Lasair

lonelysheep said:


> I just heard about that movie a few days ago. Is it good/bad?


I thought is was brilliant!


----------



## Lasair

KumagoroBeam said:


> Tideland


What did you think of it? - I LOVE it, but most people thin it is very strange!

How do I multi quote?


----------



## Spindrift

jhanniffy said:


> How do I multi quote?


See the [ +" ] next to the Quote button? Hit that so that the + changes to a -. That'll tag the post for the multi quote. Then when you get to the last post you want to quote, click on Quote, and you'll get all of the posts in your reply.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

I just watched Five Easy Pieces. I had to because of the famous scene.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

jhanniffy said:


> What did you think of it? - I LOVE it, but most people thin it is very strange!


I loved it (I'm a huge fan of Terry Gilliam ). I can understand if people don't like it, though. Watching the movie definitely made me uncomfortable at times... Especially because of the "relationship" between Jeliza-Rose and Dickens. But all in all it was an amazing film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## Pangur Ban

jhanniffy said:


> I thought is was brilliant!


I watched a about 7 minutes of it yesterday... I just could not make it to the 8th minute. Kinda creeped me out.


----------



## Cheesecake

The Pianist.


----------



## shadowmask

Wishmaster - Not that good from a technical standpoint, but the gore and Andrew Divoff's uber-creepy and charisma oozing performance as the djinn more than make up for the shortcomings. it's a nostalgia-inducing childhood fave, though, so naturally I'm a little biased. Also, it makes me realize just how much I miss animatronics and puppetry in film. None of that CGI bull****, save for one scene, which didn't pull me out due to the kills already being so over-the-top. Sure, some of it may look a little hokey, but it's kind of hard to make something like a guy's skeleton busting out of his skin a parading around look realistic no matter which way you go about it. At least you know that it's something that's actually there which the actors are reacting to.


----------



## Pangur Ban

The Secret of Kells

Brilliant!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Letters to Juliet. It was predictable and kinda cheesy, but I'm probably just feeling animosity towards it because I'll never have that kind of romance. :blank


----------



## vash

I saw UP today because of the great reviews it had, so I decided to check it out. Well, it was good but not as good as I thought it would be. I thought 'How to Train your Dragon' was better.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Eastern Promises - I watched it from the middle since it was on TV but it's always a pleasure to see Naomi Watts in action. Unfortunately they cut the fight scene out for this TV version which is sad since it's a well done fight scene & unique at that

The Missing - It never gets old for me, I love it


----------



## Lasair

Spindrift said:


> See the [ +" ] next to the Quote button? Hit that so that the + changes to a -. That'll tag the post for the multi quote. Then when you get to the last post you want to quote, click on Quote, and you'll get all of the posts in your reply.


:boogie thank you  Lets see if this works!



KumagoroBeam said:


> I loved it (I'm a huge fan of Terry Gilliam ). I can understand if people don't like it, though. Watching the movie definitely made me uncomfortable at times... Especially because of the "relationship" between Jeliza-Rose and Dickens. But all in all it was an amazing film.


I love strange films - Any other suggestions!



lonelysheep said:


> I watched a about 7 minutes of it yesterday... I just could not make it to the 8th minute. Kinda creeped me out.


You thought Mary and Max was creepy  how?


----------



## Pangur Ban

jhanniffy said:


> :boogie thank you  Lets see if this works!
> 
> I love strange films - Any other suggestions!
> 
> You thought Mary and Max was creepy  how?


The claymation, maybe... I don't know exactly, but it was really weird.

I'll give it another go.


----------



## WinterDave

Hereafter....Nothing special, I was expecting something more profound....


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Chivor

Just seen 'A series of unfortunate events'. Had me laughing!


----------



## Charizard

Paranormal Activity 2

It wasn't very good, but it at least made me jump. That's hugely more credit than I can give that borefest that was the first one.


----------



## ak2218

The last film I watched was actually Begotten. Its an experimental film by Elias Merhinge that revolves around religion and the biblical stories of creation. He portrays birth and death in a violent and very disturbing dreamlike nature. I thought it was a brilliant concept! *Very underated film*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Interpreter - It's an alright one I've seen a few times


----------



## Keith

The Lost Weekend - Amazing film everything about it is good direction, acting etc Basically its a story about an alcoholic, it won a bunch of oscars and deservedly so! Stars Ray Milland and directed by Billy Wilder.


----------



## CeilingStarer

"The Company Men"

It's a drama about a group of corporate guys being made redundant (GFC 2008). Some take it bad, others lose their egos and realise that there is more to life. I quite enjoyed it. Tommy Lee Jones is great as always.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sweet & Lowdown - I love it


----------



## StevenGlansberg

The Fab 5 Documentary on ESPN. Was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Descent


----------



## miminka

Woody Allen's _Husbands and Wives_.

"... life doesn't imitate art, it imitates bad TV"


----------



## layitontheline

Raising Arizona - One of those movies you appreciate because it's so dumb it's funny. I liked it.


----------



## caflme

Robin Hood w/Russel Crowe


----------



## Neptunus

"You Again." 

Mildly funny...


----------



## Cyrus

I Saw The Devil. Korean flm about a cop hunting down the serial killer who killed his woman. One of the better films I've seen this year and can see it getting an American remake, which isn't a bad thing at all after Let Me In.


----------



## atticusfinch

a film called _Rich Kids_ (1979) that showed on tvo one late night...


----------



## noyadefleur

"How To Marry A Millionare" 

Loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Beetlejuice.


----------



## suddenstorm

One Hour Photo


----------



## CeilingStarer

"Outrage"

It's a newish Japanese yakuza film written/directed/starring Takeshi Kitano. I love everything this guy gets involved in. This lacks the emotional depth of most of his other yakuza films, but was still great. Basically your stock-standard 'eye for an eye' turf-war type fare.


----------



## Cyrus

The Parking Lot Movie. Docu film about a bunch of dorks who work at a car park and how it all works and what goes on etc. Ridiculously good stuff.


----------



## beethoven

I re-watched Elite Squad last night so I can watch the sequel tonight. I am very excited!


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## kingfoxy

Elephant 2 teenage boys plan and execute mass murder at their school in this 2003 film loosely based on the columbine murders.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Marty.


----------



## Neptunus

Fargo. 

Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Battle Los Angeles- I liked it a fair amount. Good action scenes and seemed very plausible....


----------



## jingybopa

My Soul to Take. Not scary, not interesting. Couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Cerz

Battle Los Angeles. 

It was alright, nothing mind-blowing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Punch Drunk Love


----------



## ShyFX

Leon: The Professional 

Good flick.


----------



## kingfoxy

Gran torino tensions rise beetween a rascist old man and his korean neighbours when their son trys to steal his car.However when they invite him over to there bbq and their son goes to work for him as way of apologizing.He becomes friends with them and helps the boy when he gets into trouble with his cousins gang.Great film starring clint eastwood.


----------



## Jayd

Sin nombre- Discovered it via a tip through here. Really enjoyed it. Cool film about an immigrants journey to the states.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cahill United States Marshal


----------



## angus

Jack *** 3D, I think it's bad that stupid kids copy them and end up hurting themselves but I still thinks it's funny.


----------



## vash

Star Trek 2009 movie. AWESOME.


----------



## Purple Pen

The Fighter.


----------



## room101

The Next Three Days. Russell Crowe <3


----------



## BrokenStars

The Experiment.

Messed up, but really good. I enjoyed it. 
Forest Whitaker is amazing, even though he's kinda an ******* in this movie. :no
And Adrian Brody :nw :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker

Sea Beast


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## Keith

Wait Until Dark - Audrey Hepburn is awesome in this one as she always is. She plays a blind woman whom a bunch of crooks are trying to recover a drug filled doll from her apartment.


----------



## shadowmask

The Expendables - Plot and dialogue were garbage, although whether that was due to incompetence or done as an intentional throwback to the cheese filled action flicks of the 80's, I'm not sure. The action itself, though, was pretty tense and well-shot. I'd like to think Stallone may have some potential as a director, as long as he stays away from the scriptwriting. Far away.


----------



## Arisa1536

Black swan
pretty dark film actually


----------



## Cheesecake

Wall Street.


----------



## purplefruit

back to the future. good memories


----------



## melissa75

_Limitless._ I really liked this movie, and Bradley Cooper did a great job in it...


----------



## sully20

Fargo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No Country For Old Men - It was nice to watch again

The Ladykillers - I was only half watching & it seemed pretty dumb but it has a few moments in it


----------



## Madbritt

I saw "Rango" with my niece. It was a good movie, but I think they forgot who their target audience was. The animation was fantastic!


----------



## sean88

TheCollector said:


> _The Changeling_.


I thought it was going to suck, but I actually really enjoyed it.


----------



## Neptunus

"From Paris With Love." 

It wasn't half bad. Definitely a "dude movie." Worth a watch.


----------



## Cruella

5 centimeters per second :heart


----------



## Dying note

Neptunus said:


> "From Paris With Love."
> 
> It wasn't half bad. Definitely a "dude movie." Worth a watch.


I loved that one...lol

I went and saw *"The Lincoln Lawyer"*, yesterday. Very good movie, and I'll also add the music they chose to go throughout was also to my taste. Anyway, I really liked the story--unexpected and not a waste of my time.


----------



## caflme

The Green Hornet... took my son last night... REALLY wish I could have not seen it... it was a waste of even a buck-fifty to go... what a stupid movie... they COULD have done so much better. I was very happy to have not gone to the high price theater ($9 ticket). Even he said it was pretty lame.


----------



## Josh90

Cool Runnings


----------



## ShyFX

The Score

It was alright.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick*ss (It lived up to it's name)


----------



## KumagoroBeam

The Runaways
Edward Scissorhands
Until The Light Takes Us


----------



## sully20

Defiance

Someone needs to take away my netflix account. All I do is watch the instant movies on there, homework be damned.


----------



## Keith

Magic- it was really cool Anthony Hopkins ruled in it!


----------



## shadowmask

Public Enemies - It dragged on a little too long, and I found Billie to be an annoying character, but otherwise, terrific movie all around.


----------



## element33

The King's Speech (4 out of 5)
Heat (4.5 out of 5)
Collateral (4.5 out of 5)
Star Trek: The Undiscovered Country (4 out of 5)

Next: LA Confidential (5 out of 5) Already seen it. Love it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Burn After Reading - I was only half paying attention & really the film is quite dumb however I love John Malkovich's character & how pissed off he is


----------



## layitontheline

The Science of Sleep. I quite liked it but it was hard to follow at times so I hope to give it a second view.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Enter The Dragon


----------



## mrbojangles

The Social Network


----------



## cybernaut

I've been watching Harry Potter on ABC all weekend :yes. I'm currently watching HP and the Order of the Phoenix now lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Man Who Wasn't There - It's a great film, I love that it's shot in black & white, I love Billy Bob Thorton's character, & I love the use of classical music in the soundtrack


----------



## BetaBoy90

layitontheline said:


> The Science of Sleep. I quite liked it but it was hard to follow at times so I hope to give it a second view.


I also watched this movie, wasn't it good?


----------



## VCL XI

_The Fighter_

I kept going, "Wait, haven't I seen this movie already?" even though I hadn't. Entertaining enough though for 4 AM viewing.


----------



## whiterabbit

Deforce


----------



## yogafreak

Houseboat


----------



## alte

The adjustor's bureau

Boring. Fell asleep atleast twice during the movie.


----------



## Cruella

The Social Network

Awesome!


----------



## cafune

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (finally got 'round to watching it!)


----------



## muse87

Gattaca


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cave


----------



## Adam H

Season of The Witch.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

The Town - It was good but not that good. I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## Meli24R

Idiocracy


----------



## Neptunus

Hellboy. 

Very entertaining!


----------



## whiterabbit

Kingdom of the Spiders

In honour of Bill on his 80th birthday. I've been meaning to watch The Devil's Rain for far too long. I should get on that.


----------



## RUFB2327

Goodfellas


----------



## whiterabbit

Cave of Forgotten Dreams

My digital 3D glasses weren't working and I just....didn't bother getting them changed. I took them off 20 minutes in and watched it with normal eyes, which was quite sh*t. I'll probably go and watch it again next week or something.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carried Away


----------



## J C

A Serbian Film. And not just that, but 2 minutes before I watched that godforsaken movie I also saw Salò. Now, anyone who has seen any of these two movies will understand me when I say this; I really wish memory eraser devices existed. I thought of a gun as I typed that...well, I'm off to go watch some random Disney film to cheer myself up, I hear Bambi is a good one.


----------



## crsohr

alte said:


> The adjustor's bureau
> 
> Boring. Fell asleep atleast twice during the movie.


It must have been, you didn't even get the name right. :lol

The Adjustment Bureau was the last film I saw too but I liked it. Some of the talking scenes dragged a bit but I thought it was quite an inspiring film, at least the ending was anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## alte

crsohr said:


> It must have been, you didn't even get the name right. :lol
> 
> The Adjustment Bureau was the last film I saw too but I liked it. Some of the talking scenes dragged a bit but I thought it was quite an inspiring film, at least the ending was anyway.


haha oops.


----------



## vash

Role Models.
It was okay.


----------



## cafune

ravenm721 said:


> I've been watching Harry Potter on ABC all weekend :yes. I'm currently watching HP and the Order of the Phoenix now lol.


Ooh, I love the Harry Potter series and I'm guessing you like it too! =D Can't wait for the last one... kinda sad though. =|

Oh, and now it's Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Shaolin and Wu Tang


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Limitless - it was incredibly mediocore and some parts were painfully stupid.


----------



## Meli24R

Monsters, it was okay. I think the two main characters and their relationship throughout the movie could have been better developed.


----------



## Buriteri

suicide circle.....cool yet depressing Japanese movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## vash

Date Night.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Toad Licker said:


> Young Guns


great movie.






i love that scene.


----------



## au Lait

Balls of Fury


----------



## mrbojangles

One Hour Photo and Adventureland.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hot Fuzz - They make really good use out of flash cutting in some scenes & I got a few laughs out of it but overall it was nothing special


----------



## Toad Licker

Unbreakable


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Disney's Tarzan. Proably my favorite Disney movie.


----------



## SilentWitness

Case 39 and Miss Potter.


----------



## blair

The Social Network


----------



## Keith

Army of Shadows - really accurate depiction of the French resistance as the director himself was involved in it


----------



## layitontheline

Hobo With a Shotgun. Found it really good, kept throwing me off when I thought I figured out where it was going, which I loved. Good amount of humour. Some really horrifically violent scenes scattered throughout, and while it's so clearly over the top, it still provides a good amount of shock and intensity. I liked it.


----------



## derrickrose

Advantureland

8/10 great story. For all people who thought this movie was just another teen sex comedy movie, you're wrong


----------



## Cheesecake

Black Hawk Down. It was quite an exciting movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## Neptunus

Ondine. 

Sweet movie. Learned a bit of Irish mythology too!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Sunset Limited - I was only half watching but it reminded me of Goodbye Solo, similar concept, just done in a much simpler fashion. I thought what I did see was decent & I'll give it a go again properly


----------



## MindOverMood

Pearl Harbor


----------



## TheRob

I finally saw Inglorious Basterds. I also rented a documentary called The Wild And Wonderful Whites of West Virginia. Up next in my queue: three Academy Award Best Picture winners I've never seen - American Beauty, The Apartment and Marty.


----------



## Charizard

Anastasia, it was better than I remembered.


----------



## FadeToOne

Neptunus said:


> Ondine.
> 
> Sweet movie. Learned a bit of Irish mythology too!


That was a good movie. A little bit disappointed with the ending though - would have been better if it was more ambiguous.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Sunset Limited - I just watched it properly & quite liked it, it's a deep conversation on life & suicide. It takes place in one location but the subject matter carries it


----------



## room101

The Man From Nowhere -awesome Korean action/drama/thriller


----------



## kingfoxy

stuanton hill horror film about a crazy family on a remote farm who kill passers by and feed them to the pigs.


----------



## ak2218

watched "the beyond" an italian horror movie about this taxodermist who loses his wife and steals her corpse and preserves her in his house lol its pretty messed up but if your a horror fan like me its fantastic :b. The ending is completely unpredictabe and has such a twist to it ^^


----------



## ShyFX

Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels 


Seen it before but It was better than I remember.


----------



## MojoCrunch

The Royal Tenenbaums. I wasted two hours of my life watching this Wes Anderson CRAP.


----------



## Pangur Ban

The Iron Giant... again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maria Full Of Grace - It's the story of teenage Columbian girls who become drug mules, their trials along the way. It's sad but decent


----------



## quiet0lady

Hall Pass


----------



## Keith

The Scarface Mob - stars a young Robert Stack aka (the host of unsolved mysteries) he plays Eliot Ness and its about busting Capones mob up.


----------



## shadowmask

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps - I've never seen the original, so I can't compare, but it was well done. Good acting, direction, cinematography, soundtrack. The ending felt tacked on, though. Gordon is redeemed...or he isn't! Oh, wait, maybe he is...? I get the message of the film, but the whole thing seemed empty and needless somehow.


----------



## TenYears

While I was working on the house I watched Good Will Hunting again. D*** that's a good movie. A little melo-dramatic & over-acted at times, but I can relate on so many different levels, so many ways. Great flick if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Hello22

Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## ImWeird

The Lion King.


----------



## au Lait

Jeepers Creepers

it's a crap-fest tbh


----------



## Bathory

The Runaways--ehhh, was okay
Step up 3D--meh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Intimacy - The sex scenes in it are as raw as they come & I thought the characters involved in the affair were solid


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Black Swan - Pretty rad. The whole "lesbian" makeout scene was way overhyped, though. I barely got my zipper down...

The Secret in Their Eyes - Wow. Easily one of the best movies in recent years. Just amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Toolbox Murders


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Fighter. :yes Amy Adams is...not bad.


----------



## Dying note

The Brave One


----------



## ShyFX

Yes Man - was good for some lols.


----------



## Glue

Brazil


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Black & White - They crammed a lot into a time frame that felt a bit too short for it all but it was ok


----------



## CeilingStarer

*Cycling Chronicles: Landscapes the Boy Saw*

It's a Japanese art-house flick with some political undertones. A guy basically rides his bicycle through Northern Japan in the Winter, following some sort of traumatic event that happened at home. 90% of the film has no dialogue, it's just him riding amongst different landscapes. There's a great scene where he meets an old guy, who expresses some amazing politics/social commentary. I really enjoy these types of films.


----------



## caflme

Robin Hood... the newest one with Russel Crowe... I found it incredibly boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleeping with the Enemy


----------



## crsohr

Sunshine Cleaning - very good, short and to the point not over-long like some movies.


----------



## Cheesecake

Mean Streets. I like the way they talked.


----------



## dollparts

Showgirls


----------



## christacat

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## shadowmask

Batman & Robin - I just wanted to see if it's still as terrible as I remember. I was wrong...it's much, much worse. Not even Uma Thurman's *** in a skin-tight leotard could save this wreck. Certainly didn't hurt, though.


----------



## ak2218

House by the Cemetery


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Killer Inside Me - It was good but there are a few intense scenes in it


----------



## CeilingStarer

*Achilles and the Tortoise*

It's a Beat Takeshi film about desperation really, depicted through the life of a struggling visual artist. It was enjoyable but very quirky. I didn't know whether to laugh or be depressed half the time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Gangs of New York


----------



## Charizard

Amélie

I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Cyrus

Wake Wood. It's an Irish film about a couple who's daughter is killed but they have her brought back to life for 3 days by some local cult group who's able to perform the ritual. It was pretty good, one of the better films I've seen this year, out of around 120 so far.



Canadian Brotha said:


> The Killer Inside Me - It was good but there are a few intense scenes in it


Those scenes where he beat down on what's her face are some of the most brutal vicious beatings I've ever seen. I think the whole "less is more" worked here as the lack of blood and that made it very real. Brutal.


----------



## Bathory

Charizard said:


> Amélie
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it.


It's a lovely movie. <3 I really should dig out my copy, as I haven't watched it in a few years.

I watched this movie last night called Metropia, and I.....I just have no idea. I can't decide if I liked it or not. It was an odd little movie. Here's the trailer:


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## PickleNose

Toad Licker said:


> Sleeping with the Enemy


 The scary thing is I remember seeing this movie on TV when it first came out. I liked it at the time. I have a feeling it hasn't aged well. Julia Roberts was pretty though. And then I found out she had a brother who looked just like her and that was a little weird. :um


----------



## crimsoncora

Megamind


I wAnt to see American Beauty though


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stone


----------



## Dane

"Inception" - It had flaws, but I liked it.



caflme said:


> Robin Hood... the newest one with Russel Crowe... I found it incredibly boring.


There's no beating the 1938 Errol Flynn classic!


----------



## HannahG

How Do You Know?

(with Paul Rudd, Reese Witherspoon).

It was...meh. I liked all the scenes with Paul Rudd and even liked Jack Nicholson in it. Paul Rudd's pregnant friend in it was good too. I think for me, I just wasn't crazy about Reese Witherspoon's character. Overall it was just...okay.


----------



## Spindrift

*Capitalism: A Love Story*

I could really do without Moore's silly publicity stunts, but they didn't keep me from enjoying this movie. Particularly liked the small bit on FDR.


----------



## writingupastorm

Due Date

I was disappointed.


----------



## CeilingStarer

crimsoncora said:


> Megamind
> 
> I wAnt to see American Beauty though


American Beauty is a fantastic film. I haven't seen it since '98 or whenever it came out, but Kevin Spacey's character inspires me today more than ever. Definitely check it out; I hope it hasn't aged.


----------



## room101

Nothing Personal


----------



## papaSmurf

Everyone Else. It's an understated German film about a couple and their troubled relationship I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Summit Circle - It's a French Canadian about a couple & how they try to press on despite the husband having a few strokes & the wife losing her job, it was sad but good


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Days


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Eclipse. Words cannot describe how awful that movie was. Then again I dont particularly like the books so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dead Snow - I don't usually go for zombie/horror films, it's not really my thing, however I found this one highly enjoyable, when the one guy snaps it's priceless


----------



## Aphexfan

127 hours, such a good movie!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Empire - I wasn't paying complete attention but it an ok gangster drama


----------



## Bathory

*The Last Winter*. I probably should have paid more attention. Yeah, I definitely should have. Went to the IMDb boards to read up on the stuff I didn't get, so I have a clearer understanding now....somewhat. It was okay, I guess.


----------



## Neptunus

127 Hours - Decent flick. Amazing story!!!

The Delivery- It's like a modern version of Planes, Trains and Automobiles, except not as funny. Although it did have some creative twists.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

You Again... it was kinda cliche but still funny :lol


----------



## Godless1

Source Code

Great movie. Probably not as good as Moon, but more badass, if that makes sense. It does require some suspension of disbelief, but that didn't detract from the experience at all for me. I highly recommend that people check out this movie. Oh, and if you haven't seen Moon yet, go watch that immediately.


----------



## miminka

_Trois Couleurs: Bleu_. Utterly superb in every imaginable way- wow. Liked better than _La Double Vie_ and Juliette Binoche was spectacular. But I wouldn't except anything less from Kieślowski.


----------



## monkeymagic86

Chloe. It was pretty good. It had a slight twist which surprised me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## Cyrus

Don't Fade Away. About some dude who moves out to be with his dad after he get's news he's terminally ill. Ja Rule plays a doctor in and he's surprisingly good and very convincing I thought. Pity he's in the nick.


----------



## huh

Gone Baby Gone

One of the better movies I've seen lately.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Commando.


----------



## purplefruit

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Cheesecake

Jackie Brown.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

Raising Victor Vargas


----------



## mrbojangles

huh said:


> Gone Baby Gone
> 
> One of the better movies I've seen lately.


Other than the fact that Casey Affleck is one of the worst actors ever... yeah it was okay.

In Bruges.


----------



## Still Waters

HOP-- I sooo don't recommend this movie!


----------



## papaSmurf

Splinter:

A pleasantly surprising indie horror flick which managed to work in all my favorite horror trappings (competent and likable heroine, single location, and body-snatching creature) into its brief running time. Definitely had a strong The Thing vibe going on, and it's always nice to see a horror movie where the central couple actually acts like a couple. It certainly wasn't the most original film out there, but I'd have no qualms about recommending it to any b-horror fan.



CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari.


How was it? I've been meaning to watch that one forever.


----------



## au Lait

One Missed Call. The original, not the crappy remake.

It was scary ngl. :afr


----------



## CeilingStarer

au Lait said:


> One Missed Call. The original, not the crappy remake.
> 
> It was scary ngl. :afr


Yeah, this was one of the first Asian horror films I saw... and it creeped the **** out of me. Also "Dark Water"... Japanese, not the Hollywood remake. Absolute creepsville, but in a more subtle way. I suggest this if you haven't seen it.


----------



## ShyFX

Zombieland


----------



## Kennnie

Faster


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## lazy calm

_Spring_, _Summer_, _Fall_, _Winter... and Spring
_
South Korean film about the life of a buddhist monk.

That was quite something. I recommend


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Thomas Crown Affair - I was only half watching but it was ok


----------



## papaSmurf

lazy calm said:


> _Spring_, _Summer_, _Fall_, _Winter... and Spring
> _


Love, love, love that movie! If you liked it you should probably check out "3-Iron", by the same director.


----------



## au Lait

CeilingStarer said:


> Yeah, this was one of the first Asian horror films I saw... and it creeped the **** out of me. Also "Dark Water"... Japanese, not the Hollywood remake. Absolute creepsville, but in a more subtle way. I suggest this if you haven't seen it.


Oh yeah I would love to see Dark Water. :yes I saw the US version awhile ago but didn't really like it. I've been wanting to see the original one cause I bet it's a million times better. That and the original version of Pulse and the Eye too.


----------



## WTFnooooo

The curse of the swamp creature(1966). Wack as **** in a good way though :lol


----------



## Meli24R

Ten Inch Hero- a little corny at times, but overall I enjoyed it. It was a feel good movie.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

I finally saw Punch Drunk Love.


----------



## shadowmask

Stone - Wow. What an incredibly well-rounded and thought provoking film. The acting is superb, especially from Norton, and the cinematography and soundtrack lend an eerie backdrop to an already unsettling story of self-discovery and redemption (or the futility of such). Very underrated.


----------



## Keith

The Great Escape, Le Cercle Rogue, Agora, Kid Galahad, Strangers on a Train, Throne of Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## QuietSoul

The Book of Eli


----------



## leave me alone

Essential Killing. Basicly a movie without any dialogue, but i really liked it.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1561768/


----------



## BetaBoy90

Source Code- It was interesting but I felt it lacked a bit of a punch, wasn't as thrilling as I think the director would have liked it to be


----------



## sherbert

**spoiler**

R.E.D. it was over the top entertainment. I thought Morgan Freeman could have got more screen-time though. His death seemed unnecessary and anticlimactic.


----------



## saso

Love and Other Drugs. 

*in one scene the drug rep of a big pharmaceutical company states that Zoloft is also used to treat social anxiety(along with other disorders)but....good..there was a time when social anxiety was so foreign to people. glad to see its out there in the public eye more.


----------



## TheRob

I started a run of three Academy Award Best Picture winners I've never seen, beginning with "The Apartment" (1960 best picture winner). I don't know how I've never seen that movie before, because I thoroughly enjoyed it. Next up: American Beauty (I don't know I missed that one either).


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

The Human Centipede. :no


----------



## kosherpiggy

I think it was Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 3


----------



## Charizard

"The One Percent" is what I think it was called. It was a documentary that was just added to Netflix. Basically it showed the discrepancy between the "haves" and the "have nots" in the US, and how defensive/insecure the "haves" can be when you confront them about it. There was no great narrative, and the movie doesn't really offer up any new ideas. Mostly it just shows that people are people.

I'd probably give it a 5/10.


----------



## cafune

_A Beautiful Mind._ 'Twas brilliant I tell you! Heartbreaking and beautiful.


----------



## Cheesecake

The Karate Kid. The new one. Those little kids sure know how to fight.


----------



## theskeptical

Let Me In (2010)

I was unfaithful about this remake because the original is almost perfect.
But this one is surprisingly good too.


----------



## CeilingStarer

*Marabosi (Maboroshi no Hikari)

*A really great Japanese film from 1995. It's basically about dealing with loss. Very drawn-out, atmospheric etc... the reason I love Asian drama. I fell in love with the protagonist too (as I always do... many Japanese women just seem so caring, nurturing, and perfectly introverted... and beautiful)... **** living in the West.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Battle of LA


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-*ss (yet again)


----------



## dollparts

Training Day


----------



## Keith

Persona, Algiers, The Stranger. My first viewing of Persona but the other two are favorites of mine and Persona was strange but really good.


----------



## Mellah

Shutter Island. I enjoyed it


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Chick


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## Lasair

"it's Kind of a Funny Story"


----------



## Donatello

Triology of Terror. Haven't watched it since the doll part scared the hell out of me when I was a kid!

Karen Black's googly eye is so unbelievably sexy. :love2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

13 Assassins


----------



## CeilingStarer

Logan X said:


> 13 Assassins


What was it like? Typical Miike fare?


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Killers... it was pretty funny :lol


----------



## engima

Taxi Driver


----------



## christacat

Jawbreaker.


----------



## Cyrus

Hobo with a Shotgun. One of the most effed up crazy films I've ever seen but it was quite brilliant.


----------



## ShyFX

Tron - yawn


----------



## Noll

The Truman Show


----------



## mrbojangles

Inglorious *******s.

Brad Pitt should have just spoken with his normal accent. He couldn't do an accurate Southern accent if his life depended on it.


----------



## Cheesecake

Carlito's Way.


----------



## danberado

Scott Pilgrim. Really getting tired of Michael Cera's shtick.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## Donatello

Latina Housewives 13

Pretty good. Great storyline, perfect editing and an interesting climax! :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Season of the Witch.


----------



## Josh90

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## Dying note

*HANNA *I really liked this movie for the fight scenes and, surprisingly, for the many funny bits as it went along. The music was fantastic as well, and I think it made up for the ending overall for me (wasn't a bad ending I just truly want to know more of what happened to the main character/where she goes next and all that). Anyway, I'm glad I gave it a chance.


----------



## Keith

Day of Wrath (1943) Story about witchcraft in a Danish village in 1623 directed by the great Carl Theodor Dreyer film is a tragic love story, in Danish

The Haunting (1963) Film about a haunted house cool story with a sad but perfect ending, based on a story by Shirley Jackson who suffered from Agoraphobia


----------



## Neptunus

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows. 

Pretty good. The most "different" of the series. Very dark... and serious. Definitely not kid-friendly.


----------



## miminka

Keith said:


> *Day of Wrath* (1943) Story about witchcraft in a Danish village in 1623 directed by the great Carl Theodor Dreyer film is a tragic love story, in Danisha


:yes

*Lásky jedné plavovlásky (Loves of a Blonde)* 1965. Without question my new favourite film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## bezoomny

Greenberg. meh.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

bezoomny said:


> Greenberg. meh.


Very much so.

I watched It's Kind of a Funny Story recently. One of the best movies I've seen in awhile. Zach Galifinakis I thought did a great job in a more serious role. And where did Emma Roberts come from? Oh my god is she attractive.


----------



## Keith

The Viking (1928 ) first full length Technicolor film with a soundtrack though its still a silent film with sound effects no spoken dialogue. Its about the voyage of Leif Eriksson discovering America with good old fashioned Hollywood love story thrown in lol

Guest in the House - story about a manipulative crazy woman who manipulates everyone one around her to try and get what she wants

The Strange love of Martha Ivers - great film Kirk Douglas' first film about a woman (Barbara Stanwyck) who murders her aunt gets away with it but will a friend from the past who reappears decide to blackmail her about it?


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## giantkiller

Josh90 said:


> Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## sas111

The Road. I really enjoyed this movie, didn't want it to end.


----------



## Charizard

Finally got around to watching Toy Story 3. It doesn't quite live up to its predecessors for me. There were parts that went by too fast or felt forced. I'd give it an 8/10. 

Doesn't change the fact that I cried like a little girl though.


----------



## MindOverMood

Ong Bak


----------



## Susan Storm

2012 - wayyyyyyy too long. Thought it would be my kind of movie, but I couldn't wait for it to end.


----------



## Witan

Event Horizon

It appeals to my darker side.


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Burlesque


----------



## dragongirl

paranormal activity 2 i don't think it's as good as the first one


----------



## Neptunus

An excellent movie and unbelievable true story! Hilary Swank is fantastic in this. Highly recommended!


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Limitless..

perhaps Sucker Punch later..


----------



## Goopus

Fracture, with a psychological faceoff between the guy from The Notebook and Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## Neptunus

Witan said:


> Event Horizon
> 
> It appeals to my darker side.


I don't care for horror, but that's a decent flick!


----------



## enpyre

battleground los angeles.

not that great. michele rodriguez didnt die tho, which lost me a $1 bet =(
WHY SHE NO DIE!?!


----------



## miminka

_Sans Soleil_ by Chris Marker. My Criterion of two films by him arrived last night- can't wait to watch _La Jetée_ again... it's been too long.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Vanilllabb said:


> The Road. I really enjoyed this movie, didn't want it to end.


The novel is soooo well written so I always felt the movie probably wouldnt be as good but it was still pretty good. Viggo Mortensen is the perfect actor for the role of the dad I think. The feeling you get of being sad but still not wanting it to end is how I imagine the characters feel. "Carrying the Flame"


----------



## arpeggiator

'Following' by Christopher Nolan. If you liked Memento from the same director, I recommend to watch it.


----------



## crsohr

Into The Wild. That guy is such an inspiration and I could really relate to him and his way of thinking. Seeing it made me want to go out embrace nature like he did, although maybe not to the same extreme as him. It's true that the best things in life are free.


----------



## kosherpiggy

up


----------



## Toad Licker

Feast of Love


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Clownhouse.


----------



## atticusfinch

watchmen. and besides patrick wilson, it was dumb.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

127 hours


----------



## Haydsmom2007

avoidobot3000 said:


> The novel is soooo well written so I always felt the movie probably wouldnt be as good but it was still pretty good. Viggo Mortensen is the perfect actor for the role of the dad I think. The feeling you get of being sad but still not wanting it to end is how I imagine the characters feel. "Carrying the Flame"


gosh I hated that movie!


----------



## Spindrift

*Labyrinth*

I'd forgotten how tight David Bowie's pants were. And how weird that ballroom dance scene was. Oh man.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I want to see "Hanna" lol


----------



## papaSmurf

Spindrift said:


> *Labyrinth*
> 
> I'd forgotten how tight David Bowie's pants were. And how weird that ballroom dance scene was. Oh man.


Dance, magic dance.


----------



## Gorillaz

Coach Carter


----------



## lazy calm

Documentary by Jem Cohen and Peter Sillen.
so good. I watched it twice..!

also, Earth (1930) 
best silent film ever?


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-*ss (watched it with my dad, he loved it )


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Kick *** is awesome!

Marwencol - Kind of strange, kind of sad, kind of boring...but good. If you like documentaries I would recommend it.


----------



## Spindrift

Mystery Men. 

It's cool that William H. Macy never disappoints. He even delivered in the steaming turd that was JP3.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Lean on Me (1989)

It was ok at best.


----------



## thewall

_American: The Bill Hicks Story_


----------



## caflme

either Man Without a Face

or 

Dying Young...

can't remember which one was last.


----------



## yogafreak

The Departed


----------



## Toad Licker

The Prophecy


----------



## ShyFX

Hitman


----------



## Keith

lazy calm said:


> also, Earth (1930)
> best silent film ever?


Yeah Earth rocks gotta love Dovzhenko's style maybe not as accessible as Pudovkin or Eisenstein but what a film! Also his film Arsenal is really good too.

Hell is for Heroes - Steve McQueen in prime antihero form in this WWII film

Please Murder Me - this film was a solid noir not as good as say Double Indemnity but there are many parallels and still a good film in its own right


----------



## Gorillaz

Forrest Gump


----------



## Spindrift

Robin Hood.

Ever since Gladiator, I've felt like Ridley Scott's movies are sort of... companion pieces. They compliment each other extremely well. Black Hawk Down, Kingdom of Heaven, et al; while many of them are vastly different in their settings and subject matter, they all feel like pieces of the same puzzle, fitting neatly together.

Robin Hood is one of Scott's weaker films, but it's no exception to the companion piece thing. I can almost look at it, in a way, as a sequel to Kingdom of Heaven (a movie that I ****ing love).


----------



## avoidobot3000

Black Swan. Ballet has never been so ballin'


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Spindrift said:


> Kingdom of Heaven (a movie that I ****ing love).


Still haven't seen this...I've heard the director's cut makes the movie 10 times better...is this true?


----------



## Cyrus

Norwegian Wood. Was alright, decent at best though I thought.

Sanctum. Nothing special, I was expecting some monsters or something to be underground.


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In


----------



## Spindrift

StevenGlansberg said:


> Still haven't seen this...I've heard the director's cut makes the movie 10 times better...is this true?


100% truth. If you have a choice, go for the DC.


----------



## Jessie203

Frida.

i like her, i dont give a **** she had a unibrow and idiot teenage clowns rip on her for that.. that woman had balls and she painted like a master


----------



## kingfoxy

Talisman horror film about a demon who kills the pupils at a boarding school it was ok.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## atticusfinch

*Death Proof* (2007)

It started off kind of slow for me due to the lengthy dialogues, but I absolutely loved it by the end of viewing. I must watch it again. Really awesome stuff.


----------



## mind_games

Year of the Carnivore - hilarious


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Charizard

Sherlock Holmes.

If I grade it as an adaption of the novels, then it fails in every way. If I look at it for its own worth then it works its way up to a resounding meh.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## Spindrift

A Serious Man.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ninja Scroll


----------



## layitontheline

Black Swan
The Union: The Business Behind Getting High


----------



## Neutrino

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## SlightlyJaded

Diary of A Wimpy Kid 2, haha. It actually made me laugh really hard


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nothing Personal - I really liked it, that idea of walking away from it all & finding something valuable when you do so is it topic, it's slow & reflective

Black Swan - So many things to like, I'll watch it many more times

The Union - It makes fair points but it would definitely be better having smoked first

The Other Man - It ok, nothing special


----------



## TenYears

Requiem for a Dream. Very real, brutally honest, nothing held back, man. It was a mistake to watch that alone today. Brought back some memories. Darren Aronofsky did a great job, & so did the cast.

One of the best movies I've seen in a very long time, but I'll probably never watch it again.


----------



## Charizard

Tonight I watched Le fils de l'épicier (The Grocer's Son).

It was... very standard fare, when you compare it to an American indie drama. I gave it a 7/10, because I happen to _like_ stereotypical indie dramas.


----------



## Toad Licker

Being There


----------



## Keith

Rooster Cogburn - sequel to the original True Grit stars John Wayne and Katherine Hepburn
I liked it

Is Paris Burning? - Awesome movie about the liberation of Paris during WW2 so many stars in this movie its crazy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther


----------



## ShyFX

Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Gorillaz

Dead Poet's Society


----------



## layitontheline

Closer - Aaaah I really like this movie. Natalie Portman is remarkable.


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Sweet Hereafter* (1997) ... there were some good moments, but i expected more from it.


----------



## kesker

"Wit" with Emma Thomson. Never ever never ever watch this if you are depressed. I see you. You're all flocking to it. Don't do it!


----------



## bent

Love Crime. Pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Infexxion

Predators - Decent movie, Adrien Brody pulled off the badass lead surprisingly well, plus I loved the homages to the original.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Half of that Amores Perros one. Need to finish it...


----------



## kingfoxy

Secrets of the clown Horror film about a man who has nightmares about a demonic clown after his best friend is murdered.Soon more of his friends are killed and he realises the clown is real and is after him.


----------



## miminka

_Pierrot le Fou_... eh, I wasn't blown away by it. I found the plot a bit contrived and the arbitrary bursts into song rather annoying instead of edgy. The ending completely made up for the listlessness I felt through most of the middle.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Shot in the Dark


----------



## JamesV

Red Riding Hood. It was terrible.


----------



## mrbojangles

The Wrestler

It was good, just really sad.


----------



## Gorillaz

City of God


----------



## CeilingStarer

Some Aussie film called "Red Hill."

It got good reviews, but I thought it was terrible.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Mulan


----------



## kingfoxy

Bloodstained romance A shy awkward man becomes obsessed with a girl he sees in a library but his social awkwardness means he wont ask her out so he stalks her and starts killing people who find out about his obssesion with her.Student made slasher horror from 2007.


----------



## Josh90

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## Keith

Straight Jacket - awesome movie written by Robert Bloch (Psycho) and stars Joan Crawford as a woman who is released 20 years later from an institution after she axed her cheating husband and the other woman too.

Woyzeck - Weird film but awesome as Herzog and Kinski films are. Its about a soldier who is nuts who finds out his wife has been unfaithful. In this movie version pretty much all the characters were nuts lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## Neptunus

Toy Story 3. Again.


----------



## half jaw

"Strangeland"...horror movie from the 90s starring THE Dee Snider(of Twisted Sister) and Robert Englund(aka Freddy Krueger). About a psycho that lures people into his torture chamber in his house using internet chat rooms


----------



## Dying note

*Water For Elephants *

I went to see this having no clue what it would be about and it's turned out to be a true favorite now. Such a beautifully shot film and a really great story. Many shocking moments and totally worth taking the time to see.


----------



## Lasair

127 hours


----------



## lazy calm

Hotel by Jessica Hausner


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Talented Mr. Ripley* (very excellent)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Spiderman and Rocky


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

*5stars!!*






This was so extremely entertaining! Action packed to death, good one liners and such a good cast. I love it, def one of the best movies I've seen in a while, really good soundtrack too 

aaaaaaand it's set in Brazil, land of incredibly good looking people.


----------



## Goopus

Doppelganger unfortunately.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Cinderella


----------



## Rocklee96

Superbad. It was probably the 20th time I've seen it since I love it so much!


----------



## LostPancake

Uncle Buck. I want his car.


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Little Mermaid


----------



## sdsm

watching cloverfield as I speak !!!!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## Josh90

Fast & Furious, didn't enjoy it, only watching because I'm seeing Fast Five tommorow.


----------



## ShyFX

Death Sentence - wasn't bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

28 Days Later


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Harry


----------



## papaSmurf

Toy Story 3!


----------



## Cyrus

Super. Was duper.


----------



## kosherpiggy

The Princess & the Frog


----------



## Neptunus

Canadian Brotha said:


> 28 Days Later


Good movie! :yes


----------



## Neutrino

Earth (Disneynature documentary thing). 'Twas good


----------



## cafune

Just watched My Sister's Keeper again. (Watched Tangled yesterday though!)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

TOy Story 3


----------



## layitontheline

28 Days Later. It wasn't as awesome as I remember. It didn't depress me which it normally does. Maybe I was beyond the point of being depressed by a zombie movie :lol


----------



## ShyFX

Apocalypto


----------



## Toad Licker

Due Date


----------



## Dying note

The Conspirator- It was dark and just the reason I'm glad I saw it.


----------



## Keith

Torture Garden - Anthology type classic horror movie with four different stories written by horror legend Robert Bloch. It was cool and Burgess Meredith did a fine job in his role


----------



## ValiantThor

Good will humping. Its a pornographic spin off of good will hunting. lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ValiantThor said:


> Good will humping. Its a pornographic spin off of good will hunting. lol.


Haha, That just provided my best laugh of the day, Cheers!


----------



## SilentWitness

*Paul* - Simon Pegg & Nick Frost


----------



## caflme

I Am Number 4

Took my son to see it last night... it was pretty good.


----------



## dullgirl82

Actually saw Water for Elephants this weekend. Not the most amazing movie, but I liked it.


----------



## Keith

Othello (1952) An Orson Welles masterpiece! Some of the best cinematography I've ever seen, masterfully acted and directed


----------



## Josh90

Fast Five


----------



## kingfoxy

Dorm of the dead yet another low budget youtube film this one is a comedy zombie film.


----------



## fanatic203

Hereafter


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Apocalypse now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Uncovered


----------



## papaSmurf

I watched Re-Animator and Kieslowski's Red back to back last night. One of them was about eight million times better than the other one.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Salt. I wanted to watch it despite the fact it didn't seem to be my taste; it wasn't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fair Game - I thought it was pretty good, nice to see Sean Penn & Naomi Watts as a pair again


----------



## Cheesecake

The Taking of Pelham One Two Three.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever


----------



## crsohr

Scary Movie 4

I thought it was a waste of money, very stupid film. To make matters worse some mentally ill woman sat next to me as well, out of all the empty seats in the movie theater she had to pick the one right next to me. I wouldn't have minded if she wasn't talking to herself and clawing at the air all the time.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

The Romantics


----------



## QuietSoul

Evan Almighty


----------



## Kiess

Season of the Witch

Not too bad, not too good


----------



## Robodontopus

The American. It was a lot better than i thought it would be, as it's a movie about a hitman who befriends a priest and a prostitute. I want to live in that Italian village/town where it was shot, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Magnum Force


----------



## VCL XI

_Black Swan_

I was very pleased with its utter silliness. Some of the stuff in the second half could've come straight from abandoned drafts for _I Know Who Killed Me_.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Insidious


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I Loved You So Long - It's just my style, reflective characters trying to come to terms with the core issues in their life


----------



## CeilingStarer

Predators

I turned it off after half an hour. I just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Susan Storm

Iron Man 2

Loved it, a big chunk though was getting us ready for the Avengers movie. Have they started filming that yet?


----------



## Your Crazy

The King's Speech - Literally a perfect movie. I could identify with the king so much, and I was really happy to see Helena play a sophisticated role, and not her usual psycho characters.


----------



## Cyrus

Susan Storm said:


> Iron Man 2
> 
> Loved it, a big chunk though was getting us ready for the Avengers movie. Have they started filming that yet?


It's filming now


----------



## Toad Licker

The Enforcer


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The White Ribbon - I liked it. It's shot in black & white & has a really amazing look about it. I did feel as though I missed something though but I can't put my finger on it, I'll have to give it a second go to be sure


----------



## Nytol

The American

Bit slow and nondescript IMO.


----------



## Shayd

Zodiac. i enjoyed it, but really creepy in parts.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sudden Impact


----------



## Lionking92

Black Swan- sucked!
Catfish- really weird but good!
The virginity hit- funny<3


----------



## Josh90

Boyz N The Hood


----------



## Pangur Ban

Aladdin


----------



## Cheesecake

Easy A.


----------



## running n circles

Some really boring Japanese movie..not sure of the title though. I'm not sure why i watched the whole thing...hmmmm?? :bash


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Anger Management :lol


----------



## Johny

Dr. Zhivago on pbs pacific, anyone else with me?


----------



## CeilingStarer

running n circles said:


> Some really boring Japanese movie..not sure of the title though. I'm not sure why i watched the whole thing...hmmmm?? :bash


Can you source the title?, as I love Japanese films, especially if they are long and boring.


----------



## Cyrus

running n circles said:


> Some really boring Japanese movie..not sure of the title though. I'm not sure why i watched the whole thing...hmmmm?? :bash





CeilingStarer said:


> Can you source the title?, as I love Japanese films, especially if they are long and boring.


Norwegian Wood? It's a recent one and could be considered long and boring as it's around 2 hours long. I thought it was ok.


----------



## kingfoxy

Gravedancers 3 friends get drunk and dance on graves after a funeral of there old friend the next day they are haunted by the ghosts of the people whose graves they danced on.Very good spooky horror film from 2006.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Pool


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Slumdog Millionaire was just on.

And now Austin Powers.. international man of mystery. Oh behave!!

Pot, chocolate and movies. 

Who needs a social life?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aliens and Alien 3


----------



## PrincessDona

Red Ridinghood


----------



## Keith

Johny said:


> Dr. Zhivago on pbs pacific, anyone else with me?


Good film, I assume it was the masterpiece theater version? cause I've seen that on pbs a few times. The original film is great too I like both versions!

MacBeth (1948 ) - Directed by and starring Orson Welles, pretty good I liked it

Glenn Gould "The Alchemist" - good film with a mixture of performance and interviews of my favorite pianist


----------



## papaSmurf

CeilingStarer said:


> Can you source the title?, as I love Japanese films, especially if they are long and boring.


Yep, me too! The boring-er the better.


----------



## nervousman

I finally saw The Kings Speech and really liked it


----------



## kosherpiggy

Almost Famous


----------



## Cheesecake

The Land Before Time. It's been a while since I've seen this.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## Robodontopus

watched most of batman begins on tv yesterday. such an awesome movie.


----------



## Pangur Ban

Cheesecake said:


> The Land Before Time. It's been a while since I've seen this.


Such a sad movie.


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Polytechnique_ - French-Canadian film about a mass school shooting at a Montreal university in the late 80s. A powerful albeit depressing movie.


----------



## christacat

_Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story

Wasn't as funny as I thought it'd be but it had its moments.
_


----------



## atticusfinch

Amanda Knox Story: Murder on Trial


----------



## LifeGoesOn

The Invention of Lying :eek :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Pink Panther


----------



## Charizard

Stand By Me

Not sure why I've never watched it until now. Solid movie though, the narration is iconic.


----------



## kingfoxy

unspeakable disturbing and violent horror about a man whose mental state declines when his daughter is killed in a car crash and he goes on the rampage wielding a razor and killing his victims brutally after hearing voices of his dead daughter in his head.


----------



## intheshadows

Taxi Driver..


----------



## tutliputli

The Innocents - really great film, surprisingly terrifying and creepy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I watched Neds last night.

It was a really grim story about a young boy growing up on a council estate in Glasgow. 
It dealt with some pretty dark psychological stuff and some heay violence, but overall it was really well done.


----------



## Josh90

Austin Powers: International Man Of Mystery


----------



## Toad Licker

Trail of the Pink Panther


----------



## Jade18

Scream 4
Scary Movie 4
Nightmare on elm street(or however u write that)

I watched all the three recently but I dont know which one first and last so I just write down all of them:yes


----------



## Charizard

The Matrix. I can't count how many times I've seen it, and I just don't get tired of it.


----------



## papaSmurf

Source Code. I liked it!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I believe it was the original Hairspray.


----------



## layitontheline

Butterfly Effect. Not as good as I remembered it to be.


----------



## mooncake

P.S. I Love You. I don't really know why I even started watching this, or why I'm going to watch it to the end (procrastinating from revision maybe? :b) but it's pretty bad. Sad storyline, but awful and cringe-worthy film.


----------



## Keith

Werckmeister Harmonies - certainly an interesting film albeit a little strange but one can expect that from Hungarian director Bela Tarr. Overall it was enjoyable and great fun to speculate on its symbolisms.


----------



## Toad Licker

Doomsday


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Rite


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## mrbojangles

layitontheline said:


> Butterfly Effect. Not as good as I remembered it to be.


Because it wasn't good to begin with


----------



## ShyFX

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Butterfly Effect - I wasn't keen on it the first time I saw it but it didn't annoy me as much this time out

Hereafter - I quite liked it, totally my type of film


----------



## Cyrus

Megan Is Missing. Story about a 14 year old girl who meets up with a guy online and goes missing then her 13 year old best friend tries to find her. It's filmed in the mockumentary style using phones and webcams. The last 20 minutes are so disturbing and awful to watch so watch with caution.


----------



## haraya

We Are What We Are. Great Mexican film.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Homegrown - Billy Bob Thornton & a few others end up taking over their bosses herb selling business when he gets killed. I found it funny having indulged in with some herb beforehand myself

Everlasting Moments - I only caught the second half of it but I really love this film & could watch it over & over, it's great

The White Ribbon - Again I only watched about half of it in this second go but there are some amazing one shot scenes


----------



## Neptunus

_Hereafter. _

A complete waste of time.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## JadedCalalily

Daybreakers


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> The White Ribbon - Again I only watched about half of it in this second go but there are some amazing one shot scenes


The White Ribbon is a pretty good film I liked it, but I wouldn't call it great. I get excited when a modern filmmaker decides to use B&W cinematography seems to be a mainly European thing and it fits that film well.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Neptunus said:


> _Hereafter. _
> 
> A complete waste of time.


That sucks. Haven't seen it yet myself, but I've heard a few people say this now. 










Me love this movie long time. Definitely one of kubrick's best, imo.


----------



## Unexpected

Saving Private Ryan in History class last Tuesday.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Despicable me.

It's a little too sickly sweet in parts but I really enjoyed it.


I like kids films okay! nothing wierd about that:um


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Keith said:


> The White Ribbon is a pretty good film I liked it, but I wouldn't call it great. I get excited when a modern filmmaker decides to use B&W cinematography seems to be a mainly European thing and it fits that film well.


You're right that there's nothing particularly special about the story itself but that it's shot in Black & White as well as has some great one shot scenes is very nice indeed. It's rare to see that these days


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sex Monster


----------



## BoAKaN

The People I've Slept With.

Not sure what to say about it...
​


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> You're right that there's nothing particularly special about the story itself but that it's shot in Black & White as well as has some great one shot scenes is very nice indeed. It's rare to see that these days


Exactly! There were some excellently filmed scenes but overall the movie just didnt really demand your attention enough imo, still it was good but yeah I probably wouldn't rewatch it. I would like to see another film by the director though.


----------



## papaSmurf

Buried. It was neat!


----------



## Reni

Prom
hated it -__-
it was too "Disney" for me


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (2005)


----------



## Chairman Dan

_King of California -_I have a newfound respect for Michael Douglas after watching this. It was interesting to see him in a comedic role for a change considering how he has almost been typecast as the older man in a suit character for so long.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

American Beauty - I finally watched it & it's solid, lots to appreciate in it


----------



## serene7

Limitless. It was awesome!


----------



## Gorillaz

The Room. Amazing.


----------



## mrbojangles

Canadian Brotha said:


> American Beauty - I finally watched it & it's solid, lots to appreciate in it


I watched this earlier today also. I watched it when it first came out, but I didn't relate or understand it completely back then. Very good film, Kevin Spacey's performance was really good.


----------



## layitontheline

mrbojangles said:


> I watched this earlier today also. I watched it when it first came out, but I didn't relate or understand it completely back then. Very good film, Kevin Spacey's performance was really good.


I'm spreading the American Beauty goodness :boogie

I also watched this yesterday. As always, I loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

McLintock!


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Irreversible :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Panic Room - It was alright, had it moments


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Life as We Know It


----------



## Kamen Rider

Thor: Hammer of the Gods
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1260572/

I was bored, it was okay.


----------



## Charizard

Harry Brown

Maybe it's because I haven't seen very many revenge crime movies to compare it to, or maybe I'm just a really big Michael Caine fan, but I loved this movie and nearly gave it a 9/10. Ultimately it was only worth an 8 though.


----------



## Gorillaz

Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Josh90

The Nutty Professor


----------



## TheRob

I finally got around to watching Marty (best picture winner in 1955). The lead character essentially has social anxiety; some of us could probably relate. I'm conflicted with how abruptly the film ended-- it's only 88 minutes long.


----------



## MindOverMood

Thor

Natalie P and Kat Dennings = Yum


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Chloe


----------



## leave me alone

Antichrist

Still not sure what to think about this movie.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Devil. It was kinda fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I am Number Four.

Thank you torrent for existing. You prevent me from spending my hard earned money on ****ty movies.


----------



## ShyFX

The Dilemma - wasn't good.


----------



## christacat

Arthur (remake, not the original, but I love both) for the 3rd time. Love it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thor - It had a few moments but it's totally not my type of movie


----------



## caflme

Battlefield Los Angeles - REALLY LAME

I just read a few people saying Thor is lame too... ( I really wanted it to be good... now I have to take my son to a crummy movie - at least it will only be $1.50 each.

He got to see Red Ridinghood too... my niece took him with her daughter.... they liked it... whatever that means.

Anyone know anything about the movie PAUL?


----------



## caflme

Oh, and does anyone know if the movie Priest is gonna be any good... it looks way intense.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Bbpuff

Thor


----------



## cafune

A Walk to Remember. :cry


----------



## VCL XI

_Slam Dance_

Seriously overdue for a decent-sized cult following I think. Fugitive elf!


----------



## Spindrift

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.

I... don't think I got it.


----------



## NikitaMEO

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Black Swan.

Makes me like Darren Aronfsky all the more and it only made my crush on Mila Kunis worse...

my buddy sumed it up very nicely. "It's a woman's version of fight club"


----------



## Kamen Rider

The Island


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## Rocklee96

Juno. Michael Cera is epic.


----------



## Lasair

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## Keith

The Birth of a Nation - revolutionary in its day but suffers from blatant racism and glorification of the KKK, still a worthy film if you are interested in the history of film and can distance yourself form the severe bias it projects. The tinting of the film is great anything form sepia to red to blue why they abandoned tinted film in the B&W sound age I'll never understand it has its merits certainly and is used masterfully in the film.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

The Last Song


----------



## crystaltears

Shrek 4 Forever After


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World

AMAZING!


----------



## layitontheline

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Ryanne

Either Donnie Darko or The Strangers the other day


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Vip3r said:


>


That looks lame as fook.

I watched Hall Pass, it was terrible.


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Thor


----------



## Keith

Laurence Olivier's Hamlet - excellent movie, Olivier's portrayal of Hamlet was incredible, no wonder he won an oscar for it

Hangmen Also Die! - A great film by Fritz Lang about the assassination of Reinhard Heydrich and also the acts of the Czech patriots and underground during the Nazi occupation. It is a fictionalized account but a great suspenseful story.


----------



## Lateralus

Fast Five - was suprisingly good if you can overlook some very unrealistic (as in it could never really happen) action scenes.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sex and the City 2 - it was on HBO and it just happened to be on.
:roll How UNrealistic can you get. I actually rooted FOR Mr. Big. :lol


----------



## TenYears

I was (involuntarily) watching Sex & the City 1 a while back. Back when me & the ex used to watch movies together.

I did laugh a lot, the one scene that keeps coming back to me is....
"I'm sorry, my dog accidentally ran onto your d___, uhmm, I mean *deck*."

That & the valentines day scene with the sushi on Samantha is really funny....


----------



## david86

Valley Girl


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Canadian Brotha

12 Monkeys - I love this movie so much, never gets old for me no matter how many times I watch it


----------



## Josh90

Training Day


----------



## Cheesecake

Pinata: Survival Island. 

Um, not too good, but I guess that was to be expected.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## Charizard

Men In Black

Went to a video rental store the other day with my gf, made a joke about it- she had never seen it. This problem was addressed promptly.


----------



## Lateralus

Canadian Brotha said:


> 12 Monkeys - I love this movie so much, never gets old for me no matter how many times I watch it


That movie is pure awesome.


----------



## Keith

The Desert of the Tartars - powerful film about a soldier sent to a remote fort, beautifully filmed


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Leaving Las Vegas - I've watched it so many times, it's both sad & beautiful


----------



## Spindrift

*A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)*

I was never a fan of that slasher genre, but _Elm Street_ has always stood out to me as the one with the best villain. Robert Englund brought the perfect mix of humor and horror to the character.

Jackie Earle Haley, on the other hand, not so much. It felt like a watered down Rorschach at times. Not that he's a bad actor, quite the opposite, in fact. This was just a poorly cast role, in my opinion. 
Although, I will say this - Haley brought a certain quality to the character that made it easier to feel sympathy for him.

Buuuuuut, that's not something we should be feeling for Freddy Krueger. We're supposed to be giggling along with Freddy and his one-liners, not feeling sorry for his plight.

There's a lot more that can be said about this movie, but the amount I've written thus far is almost embarrassing. I didn't like it. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Country Strong


----------



## papaSmurf

Canadian Brotha said:


> 12 Monkeys - I love this movie so much, never gets old for me no matter how many times I watch it


12 Monkeys is so great. The movie it's adapted from, La Jetee, is super awesome as well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Solaris 1972 - I finally finished rewatching it after having read the book



papaSmurf said:


> 12 Monkeys is so great. The movie it's adapted from, La Jetee, is super awesome as well.


Yeah I noticed that at the beginning of it on this last viewing so I plan to look up La Jetée soon & enjoy that as well


----------



## Melinda

Trainspotting

I really liked it.


----------



## Neptunus

"Poseidon." 

Absolutely terrible! 

But I expected that! :b


----------



## papaSmurf

Neptunus said:


> "Poseidon."
> 
> Absolutely terrible!
> 
> But I expected that! :b


I hear the original, The Poseidon Adventure, is actually pretty good though.


----------



## Neptunus

papaSmurf said:


> I hear the original, The Poseidon Adventure, is actually pretty good though.


Hmmm, I'll check it out!


----------



## Keith

papaSmurf said:


> I hear the original, The Poseidon Adventure, is actually pretty good though.


Yeah the Poseidon Adventure is a good movie imo!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

La Jetée(1962) - It was pretty cool, the story is told via narration & photographic sequence. It was nice to see what spawned the film 12 Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## leave me alone

The Fighter

Not bad, but not that great either.


----------



## Chairman Dan

_The Secret in Their Eyes_ - Argentinian murder mystery. Won the Oscar for best foreign film in 2009. Worth watching for the climax alone.

_A Single Man_ - Beautifully shot and great screenplay. Colin Firth was brilliant.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

papaSmurf said:


> 12 Monkeys is so great.


:yes


----------



## Keith

Maniac (1963)- decent movie lags in places but the story has a great twist at the end


----------



## Meli24R

Paul, it was a fun movie. I enjoyed all the sci fi references and Simon Pegg and Nick Frost were great. 
Some people may find it offensive. The main characters are openly atheist(which I personally found refreshing) It also does poke fun at the beliefs of fundamentalist christians and creationists.


----------



## tutliputli

The Fly - really awesome and really disgusting. 1980s special effects are so great.


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## Spindrift

The Party. Never gets old.


----------



## Godless1

Canadian Brotha said:


> 12 Monkeys - I love this movie so much, never gets old for me no matter how many times I watch it


I just watched it for the first time. Definitely a fantastic movie, but holy hell that was depressing.


----------



## Dan iel

Saw Insidious, was really cool. So jumpy and had such great tension.

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## au Lait

Bridesmaids.

I thought it was gonna be lame but it was actually funny as hell. Me and my friend were dying during certain parts.



Dan iel said:


> Saw Insidious, was really cool. So jumpy and had such great tension.
> 
> Anyone else seen it?


I liked it too. Scariest horror movie I've seen in ages.


----------



## LALoner

Spindrift said:


> The Party. Never gets old.


You mean the Peter Sellars movie? You either love that or hate it.


----------



## running n circles

I just finished watching The Parking Lot Movie.


----------



## Spindrift

LALoner said:


> You mean the Peter Sellars movie? You either love that or hate it.


That's the one. Love it, man.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Dan iel said:


> Saw Insidious, was really cool. So jumpy and had such great tension.
> 
> Anyone else seen it?


OMG I dont usually jump in movies but that movies did it! it was very well put together and I definitely recommend it to everyone!


----------



## Toad Licker

Seraphim Falls


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Battle Royale for the umpteenth time. Because nobody does it like Asia.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

In a Better World... it was really good! :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Dogtown and Z boys


----------



## ShyFX

Adventureland - Not what I was expecting.


----------



## luctus

http://www.hulu.com/watch/223944/h%C3%A4xan

Haxan (Witchcraft)


----------



## atticusfinch

Blade Runner _(it's on mute, actually. and that very scene^)_.


----------



## mrbojangles

atticusfinch said:


> Blade Runner _(it's on mute, actually. and that very scene^)_.


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## atticusfinch

^ Deckard is about to fight Pris!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lantana - It was ok, nothing special


----------



## layitontheline

Se7en


----------



## steelmyhead

Cave of Forgotten Dreams... it was good. I'll probably see it again.


----------



## Josh90

Phantasm 2


----------



## caflme

PAUL... took my son to see it last night... funny... not the greatest... but funny. I liked how they incorporated all things 'alien' into it... the stupid cursing was even funny since it was done in a funny way and not vulgar - I was worried about taking my son to it but was glad we had a good fun time going together.


----------



## Toad Licker

Matrix


----------



## Cheesecake

The Iron Giant. I got a bit emotional.


----------



## papaSmurf

Wet Hot American Summer. It's a pretty funny parody of various cheesy 80s comedies.


----------



## lazygnome

jennifer's body- watched maybe a quarter of it until i got bored of it


----------



## Johny

atticusfinch said:


> Blade Runner _(it's on mute, actually. and that very scene^)_.


Space channel? High fives.


----------



## lachicaroja

Eve's Bayou

I just watched it an hour ago!


----------



## Spindrift

A Serious Man

_Accept the mystery._


----------



## thewall

_American History X_


----------



## Neutrino

The King's Speech
Harry Potter
Never Let Me Go

all gooood


----------



## MsMusic

Priest


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Town - My bro was on about it so I gave it a go. It's not bad, a classic cop/bank robber film. I want to watch it through my stereo though, do the shoot em up scene justice


----------



## buklti

Sex Drive. Its instant on Netflix right now. Freaking hilarious.


----------



## Cyrus

The Poughkeepsie Tapes. Been waiting like 3 years to watch this, and I wasn't dissapointed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Matrix Reloaded


----------



## stupiditytries

The Castle of Cagliostro (from Lupin III series). You can't expect anything but class work from Miyazaki. Pretty epic flick.


----------



## luctus

The Seashell and the Clergyman

clips with an interesting soundtrack. I think it fits very well.


----------



## papaSmurf

Before Sunrise:

I'd already seen it four or five times before, but I never seem to tire of this film. Sure, it's reinforced in me all sorts of romantic notions that may just leave me with all relationships forever, but I don't care. It's beautiful.

Also, I don't think I fully appreciated just how brave Julie Delpy's character is in this film before watching it this time around. I'd love to be even half so open and honest about the things I care about.


----------



## Meli24R

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows-meh it was kind of boring, the movies just don't seem to hold my attention like the books


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Lives Of Others - I thought it was good



papaSmurf said:


> Before Sunrise:
> 
> I'd already seen it four or five times before, but I never seem to tire of this film. Sure, it's reinforced in me all sorts of romantic notions that may just leave me with all relationships forever, but I don't care. It's beautiful.
> 
> Also, I don't think I fully appreciated just how brave Julie Delpy's character is in this film before watching it this time around. I'd love to be even half so open and honest about the things I care about.


That's a great film, you should watch Before Sunset as well


----------



## Toad Licker

Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Keith

Side Street - Pretty good noir worth watching if you like film noir, the story reminds me of the movie Quicksand and both are stories you can relate too basically theft with a semi-innocent motive and its bad consequences.

Hara Kiri - Awesome Japanese samurai film which is very dramatic and the story centers on the act of Hara Kiri (self-disembowelment) and also of revenge. Tatsuya Nakadai is excellent in it, as are all his performances I've seen.


----------



## kurukuro

_Bridesmaids_ (at the theater):It was funny! But it could have been funnier.

_I Am Love _(on netflix): what a dud, but it was a beautiful film. Hello Italy!


----------



## papaSmurf

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Lives Of Others - I thought it was good
> 
> That's a great film, you should watch Before Sunset as well


The Lives of Others was pretty neat, it's true!

I've seen Before Sunset before, but I'll definitely be watching it again in the very near future. Both films merit multiple viewings, I think.


----------



## Glue

Flesh for Frankenstein

"To know death, Otto, you have to **** life... in ze gall bladder!"


----------



## Spindrift

Looking for Richard

Good stuff (if you kind of mentally block out the parts with Winona Ryder).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Waltz With Bashir - It's an Israeli animated docu-drama following a veteran of the Lebanon war trying to recall his role in it, it's quite good


----------



## Cleary




----------



## papaSmurf

Before Sunset:

It was a lot better than I remembered it being, and I remembered liking it quite a lot! It took me like four hours to watch it because I'm weird and overthink everything, but it was totally worth it.

Like all the best movies though, it made my heart ache something fierce. It's nice to let myself feel something for once, but the next few days are going to be rough.


----------



## RUFB2327

2012


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thor - It had a few moments but it's totally not my type of movie


I loved it, I think Chris Hemsworth walking around shirtless had something to do with it. Also Nat Portman's in it and she's just as awesome even if it isn't an oscar worthy role.










hot damn


----------



## kingfoxy

The Fugitive a man on the way be sentenced to death for a crime he did not commit escapes when the bus crashes.Desperate to clear his name before he is captured he sets out to find the man who killed his wife.This is a fantastic film highly recomended by kingfoxy as a must see movie starring Harrison ford and Tommy Lee Jones.
superb stuff indeed.:clap


----------



## tommo1234

New version of ' I spit on your grave'..
... not for the fient hearted. 

It's one of the best movies I've seen 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1242432/


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Spindrift

Spider

I hate coming up with a concept for a movie, only to find out that it's already been done. And done well. FML


----------



## mrbojangles

Cleary said:


>


I saw this on demand the other day and the name intrigued me. Was it any good?

Lars and the real girl.

I saw the documentary that inspired this movie years ago, but I barely got around to watching the actual movie today. Very good movie.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I Saw the Devil
Korean film makers seem to have an aptitude for revenge thrillers


----------



## Kennnie

The Kids are alright


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- 12 Monkeys
- A Scanner Darkly


----------



## Revenwyn

Depends... in the theater? Prince Caspian (I never go to the theater, and only if it's a movie that I've read the book about, usually.) 

On DVD... Shrek 2


----------



## Fantas Eyes

How To Train Your Dragon

It was so cute!


----------



## Perkins

Waterloo Bridge (1940)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cries in the Dark


----------



## blair

Catfish


----------



## joejoe

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Lives Of Others - I thought it was good
> 
> That's a great film, you should watch Before Sunset as well


The lives of others was one of the more powerful films I've ever seen. I need to watch it again.

I'll certainly look into Before Sunset.


----------



## daarko

Apart from my routine of watching Primer once a week, I saw Session 9. Not too bad, pretty average.



Canadian Brotha said:


> - 12 Monkeys
> - A Scanner Darkly


How is Scanner Darkly? I planning to see it.


----------



## papaSmurf

daarko said:


> Apart from my routine of watching Primer once a week


^What?! That's a great movie, but holy cow. A Scanner Darkly is awesome, by the way.

I just finished watching Tangled. It was so gosh-danged cute!










Hehe!


----------



## tutliputli

When Harry Met Sally. 'You made a woman _meow?_' Loved it.


----------



## kingfoxy

Hobo with a shotgun after being attacked a homeless man gets a shotgun during a robbery then kills the robbers before killing all the scumbags he can find.A very violent film but entertaining enough starring rutger huer as the vigilante hobo.:bat


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Black Swan.

Hall Pass.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Fever Pitch

A combination of 2 of my favorite things: baseball and romance.


----------



## Spindrift

Ponyo.

I can't find any clips of it on YouTube for the rate-a-scene thread. :rain


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Generations


----------



## Choci Loni

Before Sunset- Great movie


----------



## papaSmurf

Spindrift said:


> Ponyo.
> 
> I can't find any clips of it on YouTube for the rate-a-scene thread. :rain


Oh man, Ponyo is such a gorgeous movie.


----------



## felula

Little Fockers (2010)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

From Hell - Not as good as I remember it


----------



## Oscar7

I actually went to see Pirates 4 today. Penelope Cruz is awesome.


----------



## Chairman Dan

_O'Horten_ - Gentle, bittersweet Norwegian deadpan comedy. Great score too.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Pirates 4


----------



## papaSmurf

Coraline. It was fantastic! Stop-motion animation is my favorite.


----------



## SusanStorm

When you're strange.All though it's a documentary,but I really loved it.I think you have to be a The doors fan to enjoy it


----------



## Perkins

Collateral 

Without a doubt Tom Cruise's best performance.


----------



## bezoomny

_The Big Sleep_

ADORED it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek First Contact


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thelma & Louise - I liked it, felt like something I should have watched a long time ago because I had seen the Simpsons parody but not the actual film until now



Annarella said:


> Collateral
> 
> Without a doubt Tom Cruise's best performance.


I really like that movie, I've seen it a few times


----------



## CeilingStarer

Annarella said:


> Collateral
> 
> Without a doubt Tom Cruise's best performance.


Yes! That is one of my modern favourites. Cruise is a bit of a dick, but I love him in action films... or thrillers like this.

Last night I watched the original "Nightmare on Elm Street (after about 23 years)" It actually wasn't as cheesy as I thought it would be, but it certainly wasn't as scary as I remember. Still, I think it is one of the creepiest premises/stories for a horror movie. It was hilarious seeing Johnny Depp so young.


----------



## Charizard

The Illusionist

It was not quite the masterpiece I was expecting. Don't get me wrong, it was solid, but I don't see what seemingly everyone I know was ranting about.


----------



## papaSmurf

^The Prestige is way better.


----------



## Emptyheart101

Harry potter the first one it was on today..gosh it bought back so much memories.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Tangled


----------



## Spindrift

Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Insurrection


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Atonement - It's a good drama & had a really unique score with the use of typewriter sounds a percussion but you need to be in the right mood for this one

Owning Mahoney - I've watched it a few times but really enjoy it, it's a good look at a gambling addiction


----------



## atticusfinch

*Nick and Nora's Infinite Playlist* (2008 )

_(it was on tv and i don't know why i kept watching - can't stand the 'actors' of the two main characters)_


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World for the fourth or fifth time.


----------



## heroin

The new Pirates of the Carribean. 'Twas ok.


----------



## Emptyheart101

Harry potter and the goblet of fire.
It's harry potter weekend. 

Lol


----------



## kingfoxy

Tuffin A group of angry locals are detirmend to stop a crooked council from building a chemical factory in there town starring pierce brosnan from 1988. 
Enid Drama about the life of childrens author Enid Blyton who cut ties with her mother and brother when she had success starring Helena Bonham Carter.


----------



## Noll

I can't even seem to remember...


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Watched Cast Away for the first time yesterday. I cried like a baby! Haha good film though :/


----------



## Pedrofilipovic

Transsiberrian - lol, 6/10.. Not that great..


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Waste Land
Sexy Beast


----------



## jet10

An Asian film called Nowhere To Hide.


----------



## Choci Loni

The illusionist (The one by Chomet)


----------



## RUFB2327

Death at a Funeral


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek Nemesis


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Doctor Zhivago - It was ok


----------



## tomtom123

Lord of the Rings.... I want to grow a beard like Gandalf.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind - It's solid every time


----------



## Kennnie

"Horde" A French zombie movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo


----------



## Charizard

Ip Man

It was great. This movie has the best martial arts choreography I've ever seen in a movie, bar none.


----------



## ImWeird

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mona Lisa Smile - It was pretty good


----------



## dustbunnies

The roommate


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek


----------



## caflme

Took my son to see Diary of a Wimpy Kid last night... we had fun... it was Dollar Tuesday... and though it was still $1.50 to get in... popcorn was $1 and soda was $1 and the box of candy we shared was only $2... not a bad mom/son night out for $9.


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Micmacs_ - a visual feast. from the director of Amelie.


----------



## Perkins

Charade (1963) AMAZING. Never get tired of it.

This movie solidified my love for Cary Grant.


----------



## VCL XI

_Smash Palace _and _Sleeping Dogs_

Two early Roger Donaldson movies with a very gritty edge to them. Both were great, _Smash _especially for Bruno Lawrence in a role just as impressive as his performance in _The Quiet Earth_.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lethal Weapon 1 & 2 - A classic dose of senseless action & laughs


----------



## kurukuro

Arrr Pirates 4. Idk it was kind of boring. Needed more Barbossa + Jack scenes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Renegade


----------



## MelysCariad

I just say 'The Hangover Part 2' today!
Aha. It as pretty good. I thought they should have broken away too a different story line but I laughed non-the-less.


----------



## miminka

_The Bakery Girl of Monceau_ by Éric Rohmer. Included in the "Six Moral Tales" boxed set I treated myself to a few days ago.


----------



## JustWakeUp

Pirates 4 and this Saturday I'm going to check out The Hangover Part II.


----------



## Spindrift

Love Liza

Wow. Without a doubt, the best ending to a movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Vibes


----------



## purplefruit

gotta kick it up.

i have to watch it every time it comes on...idk...it's inspirational i guess ops


----------



## RUFB2327

Friday


----------



## Josh90

Joy Ride, also known as Roadkill


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Bellbird said:


> Never Let Me Go... it was not what I was expecting, but it was alright. Carey Mulligan is really talented.


Yes i'm still a bit indifferent to how I feel about that film but I agree Carey was brilliant in it. She's a terrific actress, especially in 'An Education', she always comes across as being quite endearing and a warm hearted person.

Last two films I watched was 'Green Street Hooligans' and 'The Adjustment Bureau'. Both we're pretty good, even though the first one isn't my usual type of film as it's all football/gang related but it got me gripped in the end and got me to show my emotions (ah i'm such a girl). Any film that brings out my emotions I like so it got a thumbs up even though it's an older movie. I'd give 'Adjustment Bureau' 8/10. I usually like Matt Damon films.


----------



## caflme

All 6 Star Wars Movies - it was a marathon... during last night's Mexican Fiesta Night at my house.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Eliza said:


> gotta kick it up.
> 
> i have to watch it every time it comes on...idk...it's inspirational i guess ops


^ Same here! Infact that has to be my absolute favorite movie to ever come on that channel. I swear it needs a cd or dvd release.

As for the last movie I saw: Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides. Overall I thought it was the worst out of the 4 but it was still pretty good. The mermaid scene was fantastic though.


----------



## Keith

Die Brucke (1959) - excellent but sobering film about some teenagers who are drafted into the German Army given a days training and defend a bridge that has little strategic importance at the end of the war. Top notch cinematography only helps this films power.


----------



## ShyFX

Pandorum - Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy II The Golden Army


----------



## Deathinmusic

I watched The Matrix again. It's not perfect but it's still awesome.


----------



## Timeofallout

The Living Wake: I would recommend it to those enjoy dark comedies, and insanity.


----------



## caflme

My son and I went to see Source Code tonight... it was a toss up between that and a movie called Hannah... we chose well. But may see Hannah tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## theseshackles

The Other Guys

"Aim for the bushes" :rofl


----------



## atticusfinch

*Sharkwater* (2006)


----------



## mooncake

Kill Bill Vol.1


----------



## Gorillaz

Hangover part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Spindrift

Apocalypse Now

Meh.


----------



## Keith

Take the Money and Run - good Woody Allen movie, it was funny.


----------



## rainshadow

The King's Speech


----------



## FairleighCalm

Loved that one. National treasure. Surprising good.


----------



## ShyFX

Moon & The Man From Planet Earth


Been in the sci-fi mood lately.


----------



## SusanStorm

Inception.Loved it.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Nanny McPhee 2 Just as good as the first one imo


----------



## Nathan Talli

Ponyo


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlies Angels Full Throttle


----------



## HughJ

just watched "The Expendables"...cost a dollar from Redbox, and I'm glad that's all I spent.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lethal Weapon 3 - Classic

Midnight In The Garden Of Good & Evil - It drags on a bit & parts of it seem pointless


----------



## Spindrift

The Doors

I like to watch this movie every now and then. Love the scene of Warhol and his telephone to God.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Hangover 2 last night


----------



## Angha

Nathan Talli said:


> Ponyo


Oh I love this movie. Hayao Miyazaki is a genius.

Hm... Last movie I watched is an indie film called "10 inch hero." I actually really liked it.


----------



## Keith

Rome Open City - really depicts how much it sucked to be under Nazi occupation and the bravery of the Italian resistance


----------



## crsohr

Gorillaz said:


> Hangover part 2





Shoot4theStars said:


> Hangover 2 last night


Last movie I saw too. What did you guys think of it? The 35% score it has on Rotten Tomatoes is outrageous and very misleading. Thank god I didn't listen to those nut job critics because it wasn't that bad at all. I laughed out loud many times.


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## Keith

The Battle of the Somme (1916) - Real footage of ww1 in this British made propaganda film although it does show dead bodies and huge shell craters which didn't make me wanna sign up. For the most part is just behind the lines stuff and firing off artillery footage nothing like the real horrors of the battle of the Somme or trench warfare in general but interesting for history dorks like myself.


----------



## Bathory

Catfish ~ Not at all what I expected (based on previews--oh SO misleading). I did like it, though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Toy Story 3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

La Turbulence Des Fluides - It's ok I guess, I mainly watched it again because I like the French Canadian actress that plays the lead role

Things We Lost In The Fire - It's both a sad but inspiring story, I like it a lot & have watched it a few times

A Patch Of Blue - A great Sidney Portier film with great performances all around


----------



## Keith

Crime and Punishment (1935) - solid adaptation of Dostoyevsky's story starring Peter Lorre it was excellent!


----------



## Spindrift

The Salton Sea

It was good, but felt really disjointed. Between this, Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang, and The Doors, though, I have a newfound appreciation for Val Kilmer. Used to just be the forgettable Batman.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What's Eating Gilbert Grape - It's a nice small town family story, I liked it


----------



## papaSmurf

Nathan Talli said:


> Ponyo


I love that movie so much. The plot is next to non-existent, but oh dear it is so pretty.


----------



## au Lait

The first X-Men movie.

In retrospect I think I like the 2nd and 3rd ones better.


----------



## layitontheline

What's Eating Gilbert Grape - It's such a sweet little story, and Leonardo DiCaprio is amazing in this.


----------



## Glue

Xtro (1983)


----------



## Choci Loni

I'm here


----------



## miminka

_Trafic_ (1971) by Jacques Tati. Such fun... he's a wonderful choreographer.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Nerds II: Nerds in Paradise


----------



## Neptunus

The Cave. 

It was... meh.


----------



## Keith

AudreyHepburn said:


> _Trafic_ (1971) by Jacques Tati. Such fun... he's a wonderful choreographer.


I'll have to check out that one been meaning to for a while! I love Mon Oncle, Mr Hulot's Holiday and Jour de Fete, didnt care for Playtime much though, but I may give it another chance. Tati is a great physical comedian one of the all time greats!


----------



## AvacadoFool

limitless. It was not good.


----------



## Lasair

Saw IV


----------



## Glue

I'm watching 'House by the Cemetery.' That kid with the dubbed voice is so annoying. I hope a zombie takes that toy car of his and slams it down his right temple.


----------



## BluButterfly

Annie


----------



## Kennnie

The Fighter, Filmed in my hometown of Lowell Masschusetts i recongzied some of the streets like the opening one when they panned out, i use to walk down that street home from school.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sabotage(1936) - I liked it a lot but I'll have to watch it again as the quality of the tape & sound wasn't too great


----------



## ShyViolet

The Hangover Part II. Not bad.



Glue said:


> I'm watching 'House by the Cemetery.' That kid with the dubbed voice is so annoying.


Yeah, that voice was ridiculous.


----------



## Godless1

au Lait said:


> The first X-Men movie.
> 
> In retrospect I think I like the 2nd and *3rd one*s better.




The first two were equally good IMO. The third movie was a hot pile of garbage, and that's not an opinion, that's a scientific fact.


----------



## kingfoxy

Daylight Slyvester Stallone rescues people from a tunnel after a huge traffic accident sees them trapped underground.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## Cyrus

The Thing. Completely forgot how nasty this film was. Cannot wait for the prequel now!


----------



## Josh90

Raging Bull


----------



## mrbojangles

Cyrus said:


> The Thing. Completely forgot how nasty this film was. Cannot wait for the prequel now!


The remake or the original? I love the one John Carpenter made in the 80's.

The last film I watched was the "The King's Speech". Overall it was a good movie. The chemistry between Firth and Rush was great. I want to research the story of King George VI to see how the movie holds up with actual events.


----------



## Toad Licker

The End of Violence


----------



## Glue

ShyViolet said:


> Yeah, that voice was ridiculous.


The voice ruined the movie for me.


----------



## au Lait

Godless1 said:


> The first two were equally good IMO. The third movie was a hot pile of garbage, and that's not an opinion, that's a scientific fact.


well shucks, I can't argue with science.

brb hanging my head in shame.


----------



## Godless1

^^^ Pick your head up, we all make mistakes. Just kidding. Hopefully, First Class will be good enough that we can all agree.


----------



## Cyrus

mrbojangles said:


> The remake or the original? I love the one John Carpenter made in the 80's.


The John Carpenter one, I've not actually seen the originial one. May check it out one day.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Dazed and Confused.


----------



## kingfoxy

American Dreamz a young muslim who makes the final of a talent contest is ordered by his friends to kill the president who is judging the show.Starring Hugh Grant Mandy Moore and Dennis Quid satirical comedy from 2006.


----------



## Keith

Chapaev - Soviet film about a Red Army leader during the Russian Civil War, it wasn't bad or anything but I seriously expected better from the Soviets especially a patriotic film. I just couldnt stop thinking how much better it would've been if Eisenstein directed it.

Paisan - 2nd film in Rosellini's war trilogy: its a series of 6 episodes of Italians interacting with American soldiers during WW2 it was pretty good had some powerful moments.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mother - It's a crazy Korean film about a mother & son with a bizarre relationship & a murder framing. It was intense for various reasons but good too


----------



## Waterinthesink7

The Sound of Music. Such a classic.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Dear John. I've probably seen that movie 30 times already.


----------



## Nutter

The Darjeeling Limited- It's quirky and original and I liked it because of that. I thought the whole brother dynamic between adult men was funny.


A Prophet - Violent, but so interesting. It's a prison film set in France.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## Pangur Ban

ROBIN HOOD (Disney's version)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Fighter - It was pretty good

A Walk On The Moon - I was hoping for an intense affair drama since it had Diane Lane in it & I quite liked Unfaithful but it was more tame, ok overall though


----------



## dustbunnies

My Neighbor Totoro!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Happythankyoumoreplease. Thumbs up.


----------



## VCL XI

_Problem Child
_
I was surprised, it's even funnier and more mean-spirited than I remember. Was drinking at the time though.


----------



## Toad Licker

May (disturbingly good movie)


----------



## FairleighCalm

Meeks cutoff which ironically cuts off w/o an ending. Terrible.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Cyrus - Not that I was really expecting Step Brothers or something but I thought it'd be a little more funny. Meh. Marrisa Tomei is lovely btw...


----------



## papaSmurf

dustbunnies said:


> My Neighbor Totoro!


That's next in my queue! So excited.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

*Fright Night (1985)
* 
It wasn't good. It had some interesting moments, but overall rather underwhelming though I'm sure I would have enjoyed this movie more had I seen it back in the 80s, pre-BTVS, and before all the vampire elements had become rather tired and cliche-ic.

ETA:

Speaking of BTVS, just found out that Marti Noxon has produced the remake of this movie, release date: August 2011. Noxon is one of my favorite writers so I'm kind of excited to see this remake because a lot of what felt underwhelming from the original can definitely be modernized by Noxon!



Cyrus said:


> *The Thing*. Completely forgot how nasty this film was. Cannot wait for the prequel now!


One of my favorite horror movies! And it is rather graphic in some parts but the story is so fantastic.



Canadian Brotha said:


> *Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind* - It's solid every time


*bows down*

I adore this movie! :yes


----------



## MoniqueS

let me in. i loved it!


----------



## General Shy Guy

Hangover II


----------



## theseshackles

Takers.

That shootout scene was EPIC.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

MoniqueS said:


> let me in. i loved it!


If you enjoyed the American version, you should definitely watch the original (Swedish) version: 
*Let the Right One In* ( _Låt den rätte komma in)_

I enjoyed both movies quite a bit but the original was just flawless.


----------



## kingfoxy

oldboy After being imprisoned for 15 years an innocent man sets about finding those responsible for putting him there and taking revenge.Very violent japenese thriller from 2001.


----------



## dustbunnies

papaSmurf said:


> That's next in my queue! So excited.


Well I hope you'll like it.  It's been my favorite since I first saw it 17 years ago (oh god I'm so old!). It's what inspired my username... although in the english version they call them soot sprites.

New in Town


----------



## General Shy Guy

kingfoxy said:


> oldboy After being imprisoned for 15 years an innocent man sets about finding those responsible for putting him there and taking revenge.Very violent japenese thriller from 2001.


Good movie, the ending is so messed up. I would have enjoyed it more had it not been spoiled for me by my friend :mum .


----------



## Aphexfan

Bridesmaids! Hilarious :yes


----------



## dustbunnies

Aphexfan said:


> Bridesmaids! Hilarious :yes


Really? I have it, I'll watch it this week.


----------



## MindOverMood

X-Men First Class


----------



## Green Eyes

Source Code. A really good and exciting movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie


----------



## Spindrift

Dazed and Confused

Was pleasantly surprised by the all of the familiar faces.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Extract - It's a dumb comedy but I found it to be a nice change of pace from the more serious films I tend to watch

The Girl In The Cafe - I quite liked it

The King's Speech - It was very good as all the reviews said


----------



## dustbunnies

Wristcutters: A Love Story


----------



## joejoe

kingfoxy said:


> oldboy After being imprisoned for 15 years an innocent man sets about finding those responsible for putting him there and taking revenge.Very violent japenese thriller from 2001.


It's Korean, but yeah good film.


----------



## tropic

I've recently rewatched 'Hard Candy'. I think Patrick Wilson is one of the most underrated actors out there.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

*The Conversation (1974)*

I'm watching it as we speak. So far so good...


----------



## Spindrift

Monster's Ball

Got some renewed interest in this movie for some reason. Really digging it.


----------



## papaSmurf

My Neighbor Totoro:

Oh my goodnesssss! It was almost overwhelmingly cute. Kind of a sad reminder of what I'll be missing out on by not having any kids though.

(TO-to-ro, to-TOR-o!)


----------



## kingfoxy

Unleashed a man has been kept like a dog since childhood by his mothers killers and manages to escape and find friendship with a blind piano tutor.The captors aim to get him back and he has to fight hard to survive a gang a thugs who come after him.Action thriller set in glasgow with Jet li Morgan Freeman and Bob Hoskins from 2006 featuring some amazing fight scenes.


----------



## Keith

Germany Year Zero - Rossellini again shows how war causes personal tragedies. This is perhaps the saddest of the three from his trilogy but a great movie about post war Germany.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spindrift said:


> Monster's Ball
> 
> Got some renewed interest in this movie for some reason. Really digging it.


It's such a good movie, really great performances all around


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

The Book of Eli,

It was pretty bad all round. A real laugher of a "surpize" that was neither intelligent or meaningful.

But then again I expected that when I bought it for $10.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Juno - Once it got past some of the dumb jokes I thought it was pretty good


----------



## atticusfinch

White Light/Black Rain: The Destruction of Hiroshima and Nagasaki

_(documentary)_


----------



## Toad Licker

American Wedding


----------



## Spindrift

Play Misty for Me

Jessica Walter's so good at playing crazy, man.


----------



## Keith

Spindrift said:


> Play Misty for Me
> 
> Jessica Walter's so good at playing crazy, man.


Agreed! great movie!


----------



## viv

The Baker, aka Assassin in Love.


----------



## ShyFX

The Hangover II. I think the first one was better.


----------



## TheRob

I saw X-Men: First Class (silly, but fun) last week. I'll probably see Super 8 this week. I rented Inside Job as well.


----------



## Lindsaymorgan19

Bridesmaids


----------



## laura024

Lost in Translation


----------



## Canadian Brotha

laura024 said:


> Lost in Translation


I'm thinking about watching that again tonight, it's actually on the table right next to me right now


----------



## layitontheline

White Oleander


----------



## StevenGlansberg

The New X-Men...and I got paid to see it. 8)

Missed like 1/4 of the movie because kids had to pee every 20 minutes. It was awesome though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hackers


----------



## Raulz0r

Blazing Saddles (*1974*)


----------



## tutliputli

Paranormal Activity. Still terrifying second time around. The alternate ending on the DVD was extremely lame though.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Food inc.



Scary ****e!


----------



## Keith

The Creature From the Black Lagoon - Such a classic monster movie it scared the crap outta me when i was a kid, the creature rocks!


----------



## Freiheit

The Human Centipede - Really gross and overall crap film, don't watch it if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: Band Camp


----------



## Keith

The Trench - Overall an enjoyable film about living in the trenches in ww1. I think about what these poor devils went through my great grandfather included (he survived the war), makes my problems seem insignificant though not less real. Daniel Craig was good as a tough sergeant.


----------



## ShyS

'No Strings Attached'. Terrible, terrible movie. I guess I'm not the chick-flick type.


----------



## kingfoxy

Marathon Man A jewish man is tortured and his brother and father killed by an evil nazi dentist searching for stolen diamonds in this classic film starring laurence olivier Dustin Hoffman and Roy Shneider from 1976.This movie contains a terrifying torture scene with a dentists drill.


----------



## kingfoxy

Olazet91 said:


> The Human Centipede - Really gross and overall crap film, don't watch it if you ever get the chance.


Since hearing about this film i have avoided it like the plague it sounds gross


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: The Naked Mile


----------



## dustbunnies

Revenge of the Bridesmaids


----------



## Josh90

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rockers


----------



## viv

Biutiful. Good, but unnecessarily long.


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Man Bites Dog_ - Gratuitously violent and disturbing, yet funny, Belgian mockumentary about a serial killer who takes a camera crew along as he commits murder and waxes philosophical.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off (In honor of it's 25th anniversary today)


----------



## dustbunnies

Love and other Drugs


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Wayne's World


----------



## Annie K

Tangled


----------



## kingfoxy

Crank A hitman injected with a deadly poison only has hours left to live and spends the time tracking down those injected him.While keeping on the move because if he stops moving he dies action film starring jason statham from 2006.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Annie K said:


> Tangled


I just finished watching that right now, a lot better than i expected. Loved it! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: Beta House


----------



## kingfoxy

we own the night a nightclub manager goes undercover to bust a russian drug ring after his brother a policeman is shot after arresting one of the main suppliers.crime thriller starring joachim phoenix mark walberg and robert duvall from 2007.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: The Book of Love


----------



## citizen_erased

Hot Fuzz - ****ing awesome.


----------



## Chaos Plus

Pulp Fiction


----------



## dustbunnies

All the boys love Mandy Lane


----------



## SMOOZIE

The Fountain.


----------



## sas111

This was actually vuury entertaining, I ended up watching all parts. :teeth
 I don't think I can call it a movie, however.


----------



## scarpia

X-Men First Class. Magneto kicks ***!! Love that guy. Even has short cameos by Hugh Jackman and Rebecca Romijn.


----------



## leave me alone

Unknown

Didnt like the ending at all.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

atticusfinch said:


> Red Eye
> 
> _(such a boring plot)_


Red Eye was good! :bah


----------



## leave me alone

Devil

Liked it.


----------



## Keith

Rebel Without a Cause - Damn James Dean was a good actor what a tragedy he died so young.


----------



## PumpkinPositive

Hangover 2, really wish I didn't, I'm scarred for life.


----------



## Charizard

Super 8. Was a choice between that and the new X-Men movie, and I am hugely satisfied with the one I picked. This movie really benefits from being watched in a theater rather than on DVD.


opcorn


----------



## Spindrift

The Frighteners

Seen this movie a good two dozen times or so, and I only just found out that it was directed/co-written by Peter Jackson. Huh.


----------



## Gorillaz

Tangled


----------



## purplefruit

Charizard said:


> Super 8. Was a choice between that and the new X-Men movie, and I am hugely satisfied with the one I picked. This movie really benefits from being watched in a theater rather than on DVD.
> 
> opcorn


Sweet! I think I might go Monday...I reeeealy want to see that one opcorn

Last I saw was Disney's Hercules..Seen it like 40x but I was desperate for any movie, and it was convenient


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Priest and Unknown. 

Boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Phantom Menace


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lars & The Real Girl - I finally watched it & it took me a bit to get into it because of how outrageous the idea was but once they started dealing with his issues I thought it was pretty good


----------



## leave me alone

The Mechanic

I want my time back


----------



## Emmz92

Its kind of a funny story - I don't get why its called that when a young guy signed himself to a mental hospital, for being depressed and suicidal, but i guess it sends a positive message.


----------



## Chairman Dan

_The Chumscrubber - _Essentially, just a bad imitation of American Beauty. Some of the situtations were just too over-the-top to make it an enjoyable experience.


----------



## layitontheline

Lars & the Real Girl. It was okay.


----------



## Mileena

Frozen. Awesome suspense/horror movie. Not too gory, yet very nerve wracking and I really liked the characters.


----------



## sas111

Mileena said:


> Frozen. Awesome suspense/horror movie. Not too gory, yet very nerve wracking and I really liked the characters.


I really enjoyed that movie aswell, the wolf scene especially. :yes :afr


----------



## leave me alone

The Adjustment Bureau - 6.5/10

I liked the acting and story, unfortunately second half of a movie felt a bit rushed and the ending wasnt very satisfying for me. Some interesting ideas in this movie though.



Mileena said:


> Frozen. Awesome suspense/horror movie. Not too gory, yet very nerve wracking and I really liked the characters.


Nice, got this movie on "to watch" list for quite some time!


----------



## Losteagle

Navy Seals - With Charlie Sheen


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: Attack of the Clones


----------



## Pangur Ban

*The Prince of Egypt

*I LOVED it!


----------



## mooncake

Disturbia


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Keith

Hell in the Pacific -Toshiro Mifune and Lee Marvin together in a movie about being stranded on a desert island during WW2 and being on opposing sides naturally.It was really good but had a very abrupt ending that kinda catches you off guard. Oh yeah and one thing i was bummed it didnt have subtitles for when Toshiro spoke that was not cool he gave his usual intense Japanese phrasing, but really the movie didnt need any dialog at all to understand it.


----------



## oohsandaahs

i watched 'eyes wide shut' it was pretty interesting i guess, the soundtrack was creepy but really good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Funny Games - It's an interesting take on home invasion. Some strange characters, a few long one take scenes, & a crazy soundtrack at a few parts. It surprised & confused me a bit but I liked it overall

There Will Be Blood - I love the story, I love the soundtrack, & I really love the ending when he completely loses it

White Oleander - It's a slow burning but very good film

Seraphin: Un Homme Et Son Peche - It was a decent oldtime French Canadian drama


----------



## Chairman Dan

_A Serious Man_ - Such a well-written, superbly acted and directed movie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Soul Surfer - I felt like I was at church.


----------



## Neptunus

The Fighter -- Surprisingly good!

Skyline -- Meh.


----------



## CeilingStarer

*The Mothman Prophecies*

It's an X-files-like paranormal thriller starring Richard Gere. I thought it was pretty good for what it was.


----------



## Gorillaz

12 Angry Men


----------



## Keith

The Colditz Story - about troublesome Allied POW's kept in an "escape proof" castle and their exploits, its a solid well made British film based on a factual account.


----------



## tropic

oohsandaahs said:


> i watched 'eyes wide shut' it was pretty interesting i guess, the soundtrack was creepy but really good.


SO good.

OT: The Big Lebowski

I liked it. :yes


----------



## muse87

My Beautiful Laundrette 9/10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I saw the Devil - Akmareul boatda

It was pretty good. All serial killers should be treated this way.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## JayDontCareEh

atticusfinch said:


> *True Grit* _(2010)_


What did you think of it? Did you like it? I'm still waiting for this one in the mail...

Damn rotating postal strike better not be buggering things up for me. This is obviously a little more important.


----------



## Spindrift

Minority Report

The ending of this movie _really_ bugs me. Too cutesy.


----------



## antonina

Midnight in Paris

I really like how he got to go back in time and meet all the famous artists and writers from Paris in the 1920s. I also like the shots of Paris. It really makes me want to get there one day.


----------



## atticusfinch

oohsandaahs said:


> i watched 'eyes wide shut' it was pretty interesting i guess, the soundtrack was creepy but really good.


i don't care what critics say, _Eyes Wide Shut_ is one of Kubrick's greatest _(go ahead, judge me!)_.



JayDontCareEh said:


> What did you think of it? Did you like it? I'm still waiting for this one in the mail...


it was okay. it wasn't as i expected it to be, but i guess i liked it. hailee steinfield was just dynamite throughout the whole thing. oh, and josh brolin wasn't so bad, too. it's a neat little story to watch unfold.


----------



## rawrguy

Role Models


----------



## muse87

(Drole de Felix) The Adventures of Felix - 6.5/10


----------



## VCL XI

_Night Visitor _('89)

Amazing cast of 70's greats like Elliott Gould and Allen Garfield completely wasted in incredibly dull _Fright Night_ ripoff. Damned shame.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Tunnel

http://www.thetunnelmovie.net/About.php


----------



## Losteagle

F.I.S.T - With Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## layitontheline

funny games - really liked it. haunting. michael pitt is... amazing. i gotta watch original now.
taxi driver - liked it. robert de niro was great.


----------



## greppel

"I Saw The Devil" A pretty ****ed up movie :shock


----------



## Keith

Mr. Arkadin - Great film by Orson Welles everything is so well done I especially enjoyed the cinematography great camera angles and an awesome story, the guy was a genius!

Westfront 1918 - Very strong German film by Pabst the battle scenes are incredible a depressing movie perhaps, but I will be watching it again.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Joe Kidd (Clint Eastwood)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Taxi Driver - Watching it this time out I noticed faces in it that I'm familiar with that I didn't recognize in previous views, including Scorsese's cameo, he looks completely different now. It's a great movie


----------



## Oscar7

Hangover Part II
Way similar to the first one. A near copy of it.....


----------



## Losteagle

The Principal - With James Belushi


----------



## Keith

Shoot4theStars said:


> Joe Kidd (Clint Eastwood)





Canadian Brotha said:


> Taxi Driver - Watching it this time out I noticed faces in it that I'm familiar with that I didn't recognize in previous views, including Scorsese's cameo, he looks completely different now. It's a great movie


Two faves of mine, both awesome movies!


----------



## danberado

Valkyrie, and it was atrocious.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## Perkins

Modern Times (1936)

Good movie.


----------



## Neptunus

The King's Speech. 

Quite good!


----------



## Tommy5000

The People Vs. Larry Flynt


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## GuyMontag

Super 8, on Tuesday.


----------



## Losteagle

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (http://www.imdb.com/year/1975/1975)


----------



## prudence

Rosemary's Baby. Crazy that was.


----------



## victoriangirl

Source Code


----------



## Keith

Der Verlorene- Written, directed by, and starring Peter Lorre its a dark tale of murder and revenge i'll leave it at that. Its totally awesome though, the start is a bit slow. A bit hard to find a copy with english subs though, but worth tracking down.


----------



## TheOutsider

Mr. Poppers Penguins. Pretty cute movie.


----------



## danberado

Dear lord, Cube 2: Hypercube was terrible.

Last night I watched Lost in Translation and the original Bad News Bears.


----------



## TheOutsider

Losteagle said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975)


I caught part of that the other day on tv. It's so weird seeing Doc so young!!


----------



## tropic

Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog. Loved it!


----------



## Spindrift

The Darjeeling Limited

My opinion of this movie hasn't really changed since the last time I saw it. It's good. Not great, but good. The familial themes that I really dug in _Tenenbaums_ are also a huge part of TDL, so that helps some. Wes Anderson handles that subject matter quite well.

I still don't like The Rolling Stones, though.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Black Swan.



Good, but not as good as the hype suggested.


Natalie Portman was very good in it and Vincent Cassel, as always was excellent. Brilliant actor.


----------



## papaSmurf

danberado said:


> Dear lord, Cube 2: Hypercube was terrible.


Yep! I loved the first Cube, but I stopped watching this one after only 15 minutes or so. Still a great title though.


----------



## layitontheline

Little Miss Sunshine. I love this movie so much.

This clip could spoil it, but one of my favorite scenes. I want to dance with Dwayne.


----------



## FadeToOne

tropic said:


> Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog. Loved it!


hell to the yes.


----------



## danberado

Black Christmas 74 is classic. Surprisingly artsy for one of the grandfathers of the slasher genre.


----------



## Losteagle

butiadoreyou said:


> I caught part of that the other day on tv. It's so weird seeing Doc so young!!


Yes... It's also weird seeing all the other stars too young... but it's a classic movie..


----------



## companioncube

kung fu panda 2


----------



## kingfoxy

:evilThe Final Conflict Omen 3 The son of satan walks on earth and plans killing newborn baby boys to prevent the return of jesus christ in the last film of the trilogy of horror.:evil


----------



## Raulz0r

*The Godfather* (1972) - Just a brilliant movie, I have seen it twice before, still enjoying every minute of it. Part 2 and 3 to be seen in the next few days


----------



## Charizard

Wristcutters: A Love Story

I love that movie.


----------



## Josh90

We Were Soldiers


----------



## prudence

Phoebe in Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway 2: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## awkwardface

Charizard said:


> Wristcutters: A Love Story
> 
> I love that movie.


So do I!

Super 8, for Father's Day


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Shrek 4


----------



## sugarcane

Forrest Gump


----------



## danberado

Jennifer's Body. Still don't care for Megan Fox.


----------



## Losteagle

Night at the museum 2


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Resident Evil Afterlife


----------



## Aphexfan

Jackass 3.5 :lol


----------



## low

GuyMontag said:


> Super 8, on Tuesday.


Any good? Was looking forward to it but I've heard somewhat average/negative reviews so far.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Momento.

It had potential, but I wasn't really satisfied with the end.


----------



## Keith

Little Caesar - Edward G Robinson's first big movie, he plays a tough gangster who climbs the ranks. A classic old school gangster film.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

The 3 Burials of Melquiades Estrada


----------



## TisMeIFear

Ginger Snaps. Was actually pretty fantastic xD


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pick-Up Artist


----------



## Mur

Old Boy


----------



## tropic

The Hangover II. Nothing special, pretty much the same plot of the first one but less funny.


----------



## spidercentz

X-Men: First Class.

10/10- I like super heroes.


----------



## papaSmurf

Timecrimes:

A neat little Spanish time travel movie, definitely worth watching for fans of the genre.


----------



## purplefruit

Not really a 'movie', it's a documentary, but really good


----------



## Cyrus

Akira. Never even heard of this until a couple months ago and read it inspired a lot of hollywood films..it was pretty good!


----------



## CeilingStarer

The first 10 minutes of a newish Korean film, *Hwanghae* *(The Yellow Sea)*.

I was interrupted and plan to watch the rest after dinner. It looks pretty solid. A guy in China gets in debt from gambling, loses his job... the only way to repay is to travel across the Yellow Sea to Korea and kill some guy for the triads (or whoever he is indebted to). No doubt things get complicated from there.


----------



## VCL XI

_Death in Love_

Quite a lighthearted and inoffensive followup to the graphically uncompromising vision of Yakin's previous film, _Uptown Girls_.

...Heh.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name Is Nobody


----------



## danberado

Predator 2. Now I believe I've seen all of them except the first.


----------



## GuyMontag

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Lateralus

danberado said:


> Predator 2. Now I believe I've seen all of them except the first.


Oh man the first is one of the ultimate action movies ever. Runnnnn!!!!! Gooooo!!!!!! Get to da choppaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## mrbojangles

Lateralus said:


> Oh man the first is one of the ultimate action movies ever. Runnnnn!!!!! Gooooo!!!!!! Get to da choppaaaaa!!!!!


I agree it's one of the ultimate action movies. So many great one liners that came from that movie.


----------



## Lateralus

mrbojangles said:


> I agree it's one of the ultimate action movies. So many great one liners that came from that movie.


Hahaha yeah there are tons of them.
"You're hit! You're bleedin' man!"
"I ain't got time to bleed."


----------



## NorrisFoxx

*"Dinner For Schmucks", starring Steve Carell and Paul Rudd on Demand. Mr. Carell plays a very likable character. At one time I REALLY didn't like Rudd, but I guess he's kind of grown on me now as an actor.*


----------



## Losteagle

The Hangover II - Not as good as the first one...


----------



## Cyrus

Insidious. Anyone want to tuck me into bed tonight?


----------



## Keith

Company K - decent war movie nothing special. It didnt really have a plot, it was more of a multi-character study.


----------



## Toad Licker

Men In Black


----------



## layitontheline

Daydream Nation
The Art of Getting By

I enjoyed both.


----------



## CeilingStarer

*Doom*

From 2005, based on the pc game, starring the Rock. 6/10 I suppose for these types of films.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Roger & Me 
Watership Down


----------



## Keith

Der Morder Dimitri Karamasoff - Some of the best montage sequences i've ever seen. The cinematography is top shelf stuff and its based on a Dostoevsky story, doesn't really get much better if you enjoy classic films. Its a shame its insanely hard to get a copy of, Criterion or Kino should release this movie. :yes


----------



## Losteagle

Striking Distance - With Bruce Willis


----------



## Toad Licker

Men In Black II


----------



## imt

The Incredibles


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Inception


----------



## Toad Licker

Legend


----------



## Chairman Dan

_The Tree of Life_ - Visually, a masterpiece. Brilliantly acted too. Also explores interesting philosophical concepts. Definitely a long-awaited treat for fans of Terrence Malick.


----------



## tutliputli

Little Children - it was utterly brilliant.


----------



## kingfoxy

True Crime A reporter sets out to prove a man on death row is inoccent of a murder charge but its the day of his exucution and its a race against time to prove his inocennce before the man is killed.Starring and directed by Clint Eastwood.


----------



## JAkDy

Just now, watched Toy Story 3 finally.
I haven't cried that much in such a long time (crying still hasn't quite stopped infact )


----------



## layitontheline

Submarine


----------



## JadedCalalily

Suckerpunch  AMAZING MOVIE LOVED IT!


----------



## ShyFX

Battle for Los Angeles. I didn't like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Keith

Zvenigora - Brilliant mix of Ukranian folk story with soviet "propaganda" by Dovzhenko

Night and the City - Excellent film noir starring Richard Widmark

The Moonstone - solid whodunit

Play it Again Sam - Hilarious Woody Allen movie where he gets advice from "Humphrey Bogart" about women, also includes a parody of the end of Cassablanca.


----------



## cafune

_Home Alone 2_, again. Too funny! XD


----------



## Losteagle

Jfk


----------



## Lateralus

X-Men First Class, it was really good. I would say best of the series.


----------



## kindasorta

The Lincoln Lawyer - Decently good movie.


----------



## MindOverMood

Hellboy II


----------



## Josh90

Shark Tale


----------



## Godless1

Lateralus said:


> X-Men First Class, it was really good. I would say best of the series.


It was a reboot, so technically it is the first of the series :b. Good to know though, I was right on the fence about it, but this might have pushed me over.


----------



## kingfoxy

American Splendor True story about a man who writes comic books based on his own life experiences and becomes famous when he is invited on the david letterman show.


----------



## muse87

The Doom Generation 6.5/10


----------



## letitrock

Swamp Shark


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## CoyoteNature

Adam, about a person with asperger's who falls in love with his neighbor, highly recommend it, gave me some hope that somebody like me might actually fix some of my problems one day.

The ending at first I didn't like, but it grew on me, it seemed healthier, and certainly not the predictable romantic ending.

Liked it so much that I'm going to buy it.


----------



## Keith

The Big Heat- one of the best film noirs ever made and a favorite of mine. Directed by Fritz Lang, starring Glenn Ford and featuring Lee Marvin as a real ******* gangster in an early role. Its about a homicide detective who wants to bring down a gangster that owns the city, very intense and gritty film with an infamous scene.


----------



## Kennnie

Tron legacy


----------



## Squid24

Best in Show


----------



## Raulz0r

*Your Highness* - 9/10










Pretty good movie, it was with Danny McBride the one who played Kenny Powers in Eastbound & Down, and also the ever beautiful Natalie Portman


----------



## kingfoxy

Wes Cravens new nightmare Freddy krueger returns and causes mayhem for those who fall asleep by killing them in there dreamstate.Horror starring robert england as the razor weilding gloved psycopath.


----------



## ShyFX

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Cyrus

Sennentuntschi. Swiss film about some mysterious girl turning up in a village..decent.


----------



## Spindrift

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring

Can't beat the first of the three.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## muse87

Eyes of Laura Mars


----------



## CopadoMexicano

And The Band Played On


----------



## Keith

When Your Strange - really cool documentary about The Doors narrated by Johnny Depp worth checking out if you like the band.


----------



## letitrock

Class of 1984


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Tree of Life* _(2011)_

_(i'm speechless - i'm still trying to take in what i've just watched)_


----------



## Your Crazy

Squid24 said:


> Best in Show


****ing LOVE that movie!


----------



## SuperSky

Milo and Otis!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Death In Love


----------



## danberado

Repo men. It was entertaining, reminded me of late 80's/mid 90's scifi-thrillers.


----------



## Neptunus

For The Bible Tells Me So.

http://movies.nytimes.com/2007/10/05/movies/05bibl.html

Very touching.


----------



## rockyraccoon

From Hell


----------



## Kennnie

True Grit


----------



## Neutrino

Cabin Fever


----------



## StarryNights2089

Inception


----------



## atticusfinch

*Beautiful, But Broke* _(1944)_


----------



## Toad Licker

Election


----------



## Keith

danberado said:


> Repo men. It was entertaining, reminded me of late 80's/mid 90's scifi-thrillers.


great movie :yes

Ivan the Terrible part 1 - Eisenstein at the helm could it be bad? no it can't, it was awesome! The actor who plays Ivan is just incredible the agonizing faces he portrays when Ivan is being completely betrayed and conspired against by everyone around him, I enjoyed the actor in another film but here he just owns the screen!


----------



## cafune

_Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides_


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Coco Before Chanel_ - decent film about Chanel's early days.


----------



## Gorillaz

transformers 3


----------



## letitrock

kill theory
class of 1999


----------



## Poisoned

I'm watching 21 now.


----------



## andy1984

The last cinema movie was Super 8. Which was kinda meh.

But I watched Let The Right One In again last night, followed by The Host. Both good movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien


----------



## Later

Hangover 2, (=_=") and Kung Fu Panda 2, on theatres
True Grit, on PSN
Inception, on TV I finally got it after watching it 2 times! It was a dream inside a dream inside a dream and about Leo's memory dream


----------



## Josh90

Bamboozled


----------



## letitrock

Class of 1999 ll The Substitute


----------



## muse87

Black Snake Moan


----------



## ShyFX

Braveheart. Saw it a loooong time ago and didn't remember it. It was pretty damn good.


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Blue Valentine


----------



## miminka

_Dogtooth_ (2009) .. very bizarre and disturbing. I liked the concept and the symbolism, but for me it bordered the edge of surrealism in a very confusing way, so it didn't have much resonance with me. The ending was a little abrupt and ambiguous.. I'm not sure I'm too much of a fan of it now that I think about it.

It seemed almost cartoonish..


----------



## VCL XI

_Jack Goes Boating_

Might go down as my most hated movie of the year.


----------



## Cyrus

Anuvahood. Hilarious. I loved it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Aliens


----------



## JayDontCareEh

So good.


----------



## badpoet81

*Last Movie I Watched*

X-Men First Class. Yesterday.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

the hangover....5 min ago


----------



## Hideko

Sawako Decides.:blank


----------



## kingfoxy

Nighthawks a german terrorist targeting buildings in new york is being pursued by cops in this crime thriller starring Sylvester Stallone and Rutger Huer from 1981.


----------



## miminka

_À nos amours_ by Maurice Pialat. Wasn't terribly impressed. Every character felt shallow, underdeveloped and pretentious, especially the protagonist, Suzanne. I wanted to sympathize with her inability to feel genuine love for another person, and her only validation as an individual coming from meaningless sex with detached men. It was quite tragic, in this sense. She was given everything except love from her parents. But there was something hindering my ability to really feel anything but annoyance with her or any of the characters.. to be honest I was really only morbidly satisfied with the film when I watched her older brother slapping her around.

It reminded me of _Kids_, by Larry Clark. Kind of an upper-class, Parisian version of _Kids_. But _Kids_ was a lot more thought-provoking and political and _À nos amours_ was just kind of self-indulgent and vacuous in comparison. I wouldn't liken Pialat to Rohmer in any way. Cassavetes, perhaps.

Then I watched _A Real Young Girl_, Catherine Breillat's first film.. at the request of one of my friends who's a huge Breillat fan. Wow, I was blown away by this film. So daring- surreal but hauntingly honest. I've never seen female sexuality portrayed in this way.


----------



## Losteagle

Under Siege - With Steven Seagal


----------



## Losteagle

kingfoxy said:


> Nighthawks a german terrorist targeting buildings in new york is being pursued by cops in this crime thriller starring Sylvester Stallone and Rutger Huer from 1981.


Very Good Movie, Haven't See In A Long Time...


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Frailty (2001)


----------



## Rocklee96

Tropic Thunder. Love that movie. =D


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien 3


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Hitchhicker's Guide to the Galaxy*, _(2005)_

_(pretty good, i'd watch it again.)_


----------



## The Awkward One

Dear John.


----------



## LuxAeterna

Scream.


----------



## fastfoodlooser

I'm a 90's geek so....

Romy & Michele's High School Reunion.


----------



## tropic

The Tree of Life. 

Wow, I don't even know what to say about it. Beautiful, beautiful movie unlike any other I've seen.


----------



## theskeptical

Ondskan


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien Resurrection


----------



## Gorillaz

Blood Diamond


----------



## atticusfinch

*American Pie* (1999)


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Outsourced


----------



## LuxAeterna

Predators.


----------



## Losteagle

Tin Cup


----------



## kingfoxy

The Horror Of Frankenstein British Hammer Horror Film From 1970 about the mad scientist baron von frankenstein who builds and creates a monster using the body parts of corpses. Starring Ralph Bates and Kate o Mara.


----------



## tommo1234

I watched the original Halloween last night.

That movie is a beast.


----------



## cirrus

Bridesmaids ...'twas so so.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tommy Boy


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## cafune

_I Am Number Four_


----------



## tropic

Bridesmaid. Kristen Wiig is so awesome. A funny movie, not what I was expecting at all.


----------



## danberado

Black Sheep (the zombie sheep one). Kinda shorta terrible. This an Braindead (which was great) make me think that New Zealanders are all obsessed with bizarre zombie humor. The middle third of The Sorcerer's Apprentice: some classic Cage, but one of the most auto-piloted scripts I've seen recently.


----------



## MindOverMood

Forrest Gump

It's always on.


----------



## Pangur Ban

One Hour Photo


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Blue Crush


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Campeador

It was meh. Got better towards the end when the relationship between the characters & Meanwhile City became clearer.


----------



## Losteagle

A Fine Mess


----------



## sas111

Burning Palms. The most messed up movie that I have or will ever see.


----------



## tommo1234

I've just watched 'Wolf Creek'


OMG! Hate the ending!


----------



## Josh90

Anaconda


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## Keith

War and Peace- Sergei Bondarchuk's version its long at 7+ hours but divided into 4 parts, it was outstanding 

Shock Troop - German made war film, hard to find but quite good


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## Pangur Ban

Despicable Me


----------



## Keith

Pork Chop Hill - takes place at the end of the Korean war, stars Gregory Peck, good film.


----------



## RetroDoll

MTV Challenge: Rivals


----------



## homelearn

X Men 2011.
I just watch it.


----------



## LuxAeterna

Inception.


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Cujo. It was good.


----------



## Losm




----------



## layitontheline

Bridesmaids. Hilarious.


----------



## GuyMontag

The Big One


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Vanilllabb said:


> Burning Palms. The most messed up movie that I have or will ever see.


I just watched that, after seeing your post. Pretty messed up. But I didn't really see the point the movie was trying to make. It was like they just used every "taboo" subject they could find and were just trying to be as offensive as possible. Oh well, at least it was entertaining


----------



## Toad Licker

E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Pangur Ban

*Megamind*

Hilarious!


----------



## Aphexfan

American: Story of bill hicks 

Great Doc :yes


----------



## Keith

Napoleon (1927) Another Abel Gance masterpiece, was lucky enough to get my hands on the full 330 min version. Time well spent hunting for this one.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Machete

Jessica Alba and Michelle Rodriguez. Yezzir.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

the devil's rejects 9/10


----------



## Haydsmom2007

the nines.


----------



## AllToAll

If These Walls Could Talk (w/ Cher, Demi Moore, Sissy Spacek)


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## Hideko




----------



## VCL XI

_Hobo with a Shotgun_

Pretty good, although it kind of lost me towards the end. Thought the Glickenhaus-esque stuff fared better the parts that went full-on into Troma/_Crank 2_ territory.


----------



## kingfoxy

Assasins Slyvester Stallone and Antonio Banderas are rival hitmen going after the same contract killing in this thriller from 1995.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Big (1988 )
Old favourite of mine.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Daniel89 said:


> Big (1988 )
> Old favourite of mine.


Mine too. Haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gremlins


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Dirty Dancing 

It is such a great movie.


----------



## jet10

X-Files:Fight The Future


----------



## Joe

Transporter 3. (Not as good as the other two transporter films)


----------



## lovemy

Royal family. ( A film about family: That's good)


----------



## SuperSky

The Last Airbender or whatever they called it. Cartoon episodes of it were thirty zillion times better, and the General sounded like Iroh from the cartoon at the start of each sentence, which was terribly distracting.


----------



## Dark Drifter

Transformers: Dark of the Moon. Not gonna spoil it, but it was better than Revenge of the Fallen (by a smidge) but not as good as the first. Even then, it's a Michael Bay movie. And my closest friends knew how I felt about Michael Bay.


----------



## Hideko




----------



## Meli24R

Super 8, I liked it, but I feel that it is being overrated. 
I wish the characters had been developed more..I wanted to feel more of a connection to the group group of kids. The story was decent and the acting was pretty good particulary by the lead boy and Elle Fanning.


----------



## Pangur Ban

*Akira










One of the best movies I have seen! No wonder it's considered a CLASSIC. I can't believe I haven't seen it sooner.
*


----------



## Pangur Ban

I've been watching a lot of anime films lately (I only watch the english dubs). :b

Voices of a Distant star










It's only 25 minutes long... I thought it was really boring. :|


----------



## Cyrus

X-Men First Class. Brilliant.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gremlins 2: The New Batch


----------



## Gorillaz

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Super 8. I didn't like it.


----------



## IcemanKilmer

Watching 13 Assassins right now. First clip is of a guy taking his own life with a knife. Insane.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Transformers: Dark of the moon in 3D



Conclusion: Boring!


----------



## Keith

The Blue Dahlia - very good noir 

Through a Glass Darkly - I love Bergman's style cant get enough of his films

Nostalghia - Only Tarkovsky could pull this film off, not his best work though 

Breathless- love the jump cuts of Godard plus a cameo of Jean Pierre Melville cool film

The Comedy of Terrors- Dark comedy with a perfect cast


----------



## atticusfinch

*He's Just Not That Into You* _(2009)_

two thumbs up.


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## mike285

I just saw Horrible Bosses tonight. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Meli24R

Vanishing on 7th Street- It started with an intriguing and creepy storyline. The direction and actors were good. Then the second half dragged and the ending left me hanging with a ton of questions and not a single one answered. There were no explanations for what was going on. Ugh what a waste of time.


----------



## Josh90

A Few Good Men


----------



## miminka

Louis Malle's _Black Moon_. Picked it up on Criterion while in Boston. I'm not much into surrealist films but I must say I really did enjoy this. Sven Nykvist was the cinematographer so I knew for that reason alone it would be worth watching. The images are so beautiful, it was filmed at Malle's estate in the Causses region of southwest France. The subdued colours and sensual elements gave the film a symphonic, dreamlike quality.

The whole time I was watching the film I wanted to make sense of what I was seeing, but I couldn't. It is set in the post-apocalyptic future during a world war between men and women. The main character, Lily, flees to an austere mansion inhabited by an old, bedridden woman, talking animals and an androgynous brother and sister. Throughout the film I wasn't sure what was imaginary and what wasn't. Malle said he wanted to eliminate anything that bared a semblance to a plot line, and essentially leave it up to the viewer to interpret for themselves. For me, it was about the awakening of Lily's sexuality. We often see her on the threshold at the beginning of the film, or looking out of the window. She is hesitant and trepidatious. But as the film progresses and the war impedes upon them, Lily starts to confront her as yet unrealized desires. We see her blouse slowly unbuttoning throughout the film, and the closing scene has her preparing to breastfeed a unicorn.

Malle says it is the most intimate of his films. I would also like to watch his oeuvre; they explore facets of human sexuality.. I'd like to own _3 by Louis Malle_ soon, and _Zazie dans le métro_ which was released on Criterion recently. Louis Malle isn't highly revered or recognized among a lot of film circles, I've noticed. I don't understand that.. he's so diverse as an artist and filmmaker.


----------



## Raulz0r

The Men Who Stare At Goats - 9/10

I liked the movie, it had a few scenes where it cracked me open from laughing, particularly the part where they show a soldier trying to shoot a little puppy in the foot, and when they put some LSD in US Army's Soldiers in Iraq.


----------



## HughJ

Hereafter - Liked It.

Black Swan - _*Did not like it.*_

The Next Three Days - Liked It.

The Illusionist - French Animated - Liked It.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cabin Fever 2


----------



## LuxAeterna

Bad Boys II.


----------



## mrmarc

At the cinema..Kung Fu Panda 2 lol.
On the telly, After.Life.
Gotta say, it werent great!
But Kung Fu Panda was;D


----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## Exotik

Really good film, surprisingly very dark & sad, critics probably expected an action film this which it is not, its like pans labyrinth meets inception, great story if you pay attention and the films music is just awesome, its up there with my top 5


----------



## StevenGlansberg

The Fighter. Wicked good. Especially the soundtrack.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Burn After Reading* (2009)

hilarious.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

11:14


----------



## livechange

X Men.


----------



## CeilingStarer

X-Files: Fight the Future (1998/).

Been marathon-ing the series, and got to the story arc where this film was to be viewed. It was great, but would have sucked if you didn't know the story of the show.


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## atticusfinch

*Misery* _(1990)_

Kathy Bates will forever be terrifying from now on.


----------



## Glue

Beats, Rhymes & Life: The Travels of A Tribe Called Quest

Amazing movie. A must see for any ATCQ fan. After the movie Michael Rapaport came out for a Q&A session with the audience - pretty cool.


----------



## Keith

atticusfinch said:


> *Misery* _(1990)_
> 
> Kathy Bates will forever be terrifying from now on.


haha love that movie


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## rockyraccoon

Lost In Translation


----------



## sben

Precious. I loved it. It was a very engaging story and I'm tempted to even read the novel that it was based off.


----------



## tropic

Wu Ji (The Promise).

A stunning fantasy movie. It coud've been so much better, though...


----------



## Meli24R

Transformers Dark Side Of The Moon- as I expected it sucked. The action and effects were neat, but there was really not much of a story and it was way too long. The first movie was the only one I liked out of the three.


----------



## atticusfinch

Keith said:


> haha love that movie


that scene where she breaks his ankles through ... hobbling?

my god, :fall


----------



## jl1108

Dawn of the Dead 2004.


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## JAkDy

HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS part *2* at the first viewing at 12.01 where I live.

It was amazing


----------



## tropic

Never Let me Go. It was okay and the acting was good, but I still though it lacked something...

(Andrew Garfield was so adorable as Tommy)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Green Lantern.


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## muse87

The Naked Kiss


----------



## Charizard

Kingdom of Heaven

I don't think it was nearly as bad as people say. Same with Robin Hood. They just see Ridley Scott and assume it's going to be Gladiator again, then it doesn't live up to that expectation.


----------



## Perfectionist

Love and Other Drugs

I actually massively surpassed my expectations. I laughed, I cried, I'll buy the DVD.


----------



## heyJude

Flowers in the Attic.


----------



## Meli24R

The Mist- I like this movie, but the ending is pretty depressing


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## Perkins

Hall Pass.

Absolutely terrible.


----------



## miminka

I watched _Claire's Knee_ by Eric Rohmer. This film was very interesting to me. It presents a complicated moral parable revealed primarily through dialogue, which is a characteristic of the Moral Tales. The main character, Jerome, is urged by his friend to have an affair with a young, mature 16 year old- as fodder for a story his friend is writing. Instead, he falls for her older half-sister, the bombshell Claire. But more specifically, her knee. To Jerome, her knee represents a rare type of sensuality, and he becomes fixated on this.

It is easy to relate to Jerome in this facet, being more attracted to a glittering, idealized fragment than the whole. He tries, throuout the film, to rationalize his questionable behaviour.. but in the end, the girls he thought he was manipulating and dominating usurp him, and force him to question his ideals, prejudices and preconceptions. This is all revealed through wry and precise dialogue.. I always appreciate philosophy in film. I'm excited to watch more of the Moral Tales.


----------



## pancakepowder

jakdy said:


> harry potter and the deathly hallows part *2* at the first viewing at 12.01 where i live.
> 
> It was amazing :d


jealous!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

_Four Lions_ *(2010)*

Pretty good.


----------



## kingfoxy

lord of war a russian arms dealer is being pursued by an interpol agent starring nicolas cage this film from 2005 is based on a true story.


----------



## ShyFX

Observe & Report. It was stupidly awesome.


----------



## Godless1

Perkins said:


> Hall Pass.
> 
> Absolutely terrible.


It really was one of the worst movies I've seen in a long time.

Just watched *Bridesmaids*. It was really good. Don't let the title scare you off, it's not a chick flick, or a stupid rom-com. Just a good funny comedy, definitely check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## StarlightSonic

Full Metal Alchemist: The Conqueror of Shambala


----------



## atticusfinch

*Death Proof* _(2009)_ - the girls loved it.

*Taking Woodstock* _(2009)_ - kind of slow and i wouldn't watch it again. and besides the song that was playing in the background, that acid trip scene was juvenile. and also the highlight of the film for us was the quick shot of Emile's ding-a-ling. yep.


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## Gorillaz

Being John Malkovich


----------



## MindOverMood

I Am Legend


----------



## General Shy Guy

Surrogates


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## Perkins

Insidious -- That movie was pretty boring at first, then towards the end I became less bored. Still very predictable, though. 

I'm watching the Exorcist right now. My first time!


----------



## miminka

_Valerie and Her Week of Wonders_ by Jaromil Jireš. I was expecting to like this film, a lot. But no.. it is honestly one of the worst films I've ever seen in my life. My God, it was horrible. It was made in 1970 on a very small budget. It chronicles the sexual awakening of a young girl named Valerie, after her magic earrings are stolen and thus returned to her out of pity, by a boy named Orlik. They fall in love with each other, even though they learn they are brother and sister. It is set in a medieval village and contains a lot of mysticism and symbolism. Perhaps it rewards an attentive and conscientious viewer, but I'm not sure what I was lacking..

To be frank, I was sure it was a joke of some sort. One of those films that pretentiously surpass badness into an ironic level of esteem.. like _Pink Flamingos_. It just seemed so campy and ridiculous. I couldn't appreciate it on any level at all; my friend said he found it beautiful cinematographically.. but the only thing I could compare it to is _The Hilarious House of Frightenstein_..


----------



## BetaBoy90

I Am Legend, Will Smith was jacked up


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 2


----------



## GuyMontag

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Perkins

Kids (1995)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Transformers dark of the moon 3D - average, time filler. The chic that's replaced Megan Fox looks like a lip injected tart and her acting skills couldn't suck more than a vacuum. Urgh


----------



## Kennnie

true grit


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2. Midnight premiere. It was amazing!


----------



## theskeptical

The Runaways


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Grown Ups


----------



## J J Gittes

American Graffiti - Absolutely brilliant film, kind of makes me wish I was a teen during the late 50's, early 60's


----------



## Keith

Winterlight - another Ingmar Bergman film for me, this one is centered around mans crisis of faith its a bleak and very dark film part of a trilogy on the subject of faith. As always Sven Nyqvist kicks some serious *** behind the camera! 

Deranged - this movie was so bad it was funny, its a horror film based on the grave robber and murderer Ed Gein. Theres a much better film on him just called Ed Gein but the more recent one with Kane Hodder sucks really bad imo.


----------



## nitarose2

Perkins said:


> Kids (1995)


I have watched that movie once before and I will never watch it again. That movie was really disturbing to me.

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Another midnight premier goer. Excellent movie.


----------



## Joe

Transformers 3, it was decent but I prefair megan fox than the other girl and I think the actual movie is more focused on sexing up Sam Witwickys girlfriend than transformers itself.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 3


----------



## rockyraccoon

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Perkins

Sunset Blvd. (1950) LOVED IT. AMAZING.


----------



## Josh90

Booty Call


----------



## Scrub-Zero

White Irish Drinkers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## BlazingLazer

Freddie Got Fingered. Oscar-worthy.


----------



## Cleary

A movie about a murderous telekinetic car tire. Yes, really.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Insidious


----------



## GuyMontag

J J Gittes said:


> American Graffiti - Absolutely brilliant film, kind of makes me wish I was a teen during the late 50's, early 60's


I love that movie. I went to a car show today and it made me want to watch that movie. I think I may re-watch it in the near future.

I just watched The Dream Team(1989) earlier.


----------



## VCL XI

_Where Danger Lives_

Surreal film noir gem featuring Robert Mitchum stumbling around with a concussion for most of the movie. Enjoyed it a lot, and watching it in a sleep-deprived stupor only enhanced the experience.


----------



## Keith

Perkins said:


> Sunset Blvd. (1950) LOVED IT. AMAZING.


Awesome film!!!

Mansfield Park (1999) - pretty good British film based on the novel by Jane Austen


----------



## Perkins

Horrible Bosses.

LOVED IT. I wanna see it again right now!


----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Inglorious *******s, good movie, ending too fast and uninformed to what happened to the characters.


----------



## Arrested Development

Sucker Punch. What a waste of 2 hours.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

11:14


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Shoot4theStars said:


> 11:14


Never heard of that, googling now lol.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Never heard of that, googling now lol.


Not Oscar-worthy material but it kept my attention!!

Here is the Plot Line:

'The events leading up to an 11:14 PM car crash, from five very different perspective'


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Shoot4theStars said:


> Not Oscar-worthy material but it kept my attention!!
> 
> Here is the Plot Line:
> 
> 'The events leading up to an 11:14 PM car crash, from five very different perspective'


Hmmm, this is relevant to my interests..

But why does it matter how it crashed? :s


----------



## J J Gittes

Pulp Fiction


----------



## mastershake

Does Internet porn count? ...not that I would ever watch such filth.


----------



## AnthroSquid

Avatar.

It wasn't bad, but kinda overrated IMO. Then again I didn't see it in 3D.


----------



## StarlightSonic

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2

Fantastic Movie.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Gran Torino* _(2008 )_ - Some representational ... flaws, but a good story nonetheless. Had no idea what I was getting into beforehand of watching.

*Leon: The Professional* _(1994)_ - I've said it before and I'll say it again, arguably Natalie Portman's best performance.

*Sleepover* _(2004)_ - This one is a guilty pleasure, so, _shad up_! Also, there's one thing that really irks me about this story in terms of what it teaches young preteen girls, but I won't rant about it here.


----------



## s0dy

THX 1138 (1971), watched it yesterday before going to bed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## muse87

My Life As A Dog


----------



## Steve123

A Serbian Film....  :flush


----------



## IsntThisWhere

This Film Is Not Yet Rated

Rocky

Near Dark


----------



## officetechsp

Little red riding hood the new one they made it was diff but good


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Ramona and Beezus


----------



## dearprudence

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt. 2; I went to a double feature on opening night. I had a nice time. :yes


----------



## J J Gittes

Shadow of a Doubt - Brilliant film, and Hitchcocks staple build-up works very well with the story


----------



## Cornerstone

"Annie Hall" It was better than I remembered


----------



## Exotik

Let Me In: Dark love story with 12 year olds as leads,...I loved it, now I gotta check out the original "Let The Right One In" 
Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind: Finished watching it just now and its really good....I feel like crap now ;(


----------



## Kennnie

bill and teds bogus adventure


----------



## J J Gittes

Midnight Cowboy -Amazing film. Depressing end though


----------



## s0dy

Yesterday it was Japanese films day for me.
Gokudô kyôfu dai-gekijô: Gozu (2003)
Minnâ-yatteruka! (1994)


----------



## muse87

Down By Law


----------



## Charizard

The Truman Show

How have I not seen this until now? 10/10, one of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Hideko

:blank


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Friday After Next. (2002)

Definitely prefer the original.


----------



## Keith

J J Gittes said:


> Shadow of a Doubt - Brilliant film, and Hitchcocks staple build-up works very well with the story


^Awesome film!!!

Westfront 1918 - German made film depicting the grim reality of life in the trenches in 1918 and also a bit of the life of a soldier out of the trenches.


----------



## Sanctus

Harry Potter and the half blood prince , i got the dvd last year but didnt get the chance to see it 100% , and Tristan and Isold which i find awsome


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## J J Gittes

A Fistful of Dollars - Might need to re-watch this, couldn't really think straight today


----------



## atticusfinch

*Lost and Delirious* _(2001)_

*Being John Malkovich* _(1999)_

_(Both have been previously viewed.)_


----------



## lazy calm

santa sangre


----------



## mirry

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2


----------



## chynaaGH

Holes (2003)

Loved that movie, had to watch it again. Plus Shia Labeouf and Khleo Thomas.. I love them ♥


----------



## sherrylee

Transformers 3....not impressed btw. and Horrible Bosses (funnier than hangover believe it or not)


----------



## atticusfinch

*American Gangster* _(2007)_

_(Again, previously viewed)_


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Meli24R

Horrible Bosses, really enjoyed it. It was pretty funny.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess

Zodiac


----------



## Sanctus

Pope Joan


----------



## BetaBoy90

Saw Harry Potter 8 in theatres two days ago. I liked the part where the werewolfish looking dude was eating a dead body until he got blasted off the ledge.


----------



## Cheesecake

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Alice in Wonderland :boogie


----------



## General Shy Guy

Tyler Perry's Madea Goes to Jail

Wasn't too bad actually. I'm usually not a fan of Tyler Perry's stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

Die Hard


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Last Song


----------



## River In The Mountain

*Old fave of mine.*


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Charlie St. Cloud


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A bittersweet life.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Hanna.


----------



## Cheesecake

Toad Licker said:


> Die Hard


I've always loved that movie.


----------



## josh23

Watchmen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Die Hard 2: Die Harder


----------



## Keith

The Sacrifice - The last film by Tarkovsky its weird but in a good way


----------



## Neptunus

_Kung Fu Panda_- It was meh. Kind of boring.

_Life As We Know It_ - Boring as hell.


----------



## Perkins

Mr. & Mrs. Smith (1941)

It annoyed me. Not a fan.


----------



## Glue

The Night Porter (1974)
The Cat (1992)

check out this epic fight:


----------



## au Lait

Iron Man


----------



## Neptunus

Red Riding Hood - Meh, it was ok.


----------



## Keith

The Verdict (1946) - very hard to find film (stupid WB) starring Sydney Greenstreet and Peter Lorre takes place in 1890 and is one of the best whodunits i've ever seen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Die Hard With A Vengeance


----------



## kilgoretrout

I Am Number Four (2011).

Not impressed.


----------



## doralynn

The last Harry Potter.


----------



## Perkins

Currently watching X-Men: First Class. 

I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Ratatat

Shutter Island, really glad I did too.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Schindler's List* _(1993)_

My sister and I were chatting about WWII. For some reason, she's been watching all these documentaries of the War _(and Holocaust)_ for the last few days. She then mentioned how she was planning to rent _Schindler's List_ because she was really curious to see it. I told her there was no need for the trip because I already had a copy in my room _(was a Christmas present years ago - don't know how that happened)_ and that she could borrow it. We then ended up watching it together because I warned her about the time I watched it alone. And, I think it was a good call.

Also, I've never noticed the lighting in this film. It is superb.

*Uncle Buck* _(1989)_

Was randomly watched on television. I was flipping through the channels when I got startled from hearing my name being said by John Candy from one station on the screen. His character's girlfriend and I share the same name _(well, the pronunciation - one minor spelling difference)_. I was shocked because the name is uncommon and hearing it used as a character, especially _that_ character, was just odd. I think I continued on with watching just so I could hear my name being said. What can I say, it was surreal and I'm a egoist! (_kidding_)


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^I watched the _List_ last weekend.

You're right - the lighting/photography _is_ superb.


----------



## au Lait

Watching Shawshank Redemption on tv right now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Metal: A Headbangers Journey (2005)

Ethnography on Heavy Metal.
Good stuff, enjoyed it.


----------



## The Man They Call

One Hour Photo. Really cool. I love how the suspense built slowly. Robin Williams was great.


----------



## Perkins

Daniel89 said:


> Metal: A Headbangers Journey (2005)
> 
> Ethnography on Heavy Metal.
> Good stuff, enjoyed it.


Saw that doc years ago! Interesting. I enjoyed the Norwegian black metal bit.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Manic (2001)


----------



## Neptunus

anymouse said:


> the newest one? i need to see that.


Yep. It was ok. A "B" flick for sure.

I just finished watching The Eagle. It doesn't bother me too much when movies are off factually, but this was so historically inaccurate that I could barely watch it. The worst was the makeup job they did for the native Britons, know as the Picts. They looked like the Na'vi from Avatar! :lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Captain America


----------



## companioncube

Super

was ok , some pretty dark moments for a super hero comedy kinda film


----------



## J J Gittes

The Omega Man


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Perkins said:


> Saw that doc years ago! Interesting. I enjoyed the Norwegian black metal bit.


Hah, that definitely was the best bit of the doc.

A couple of other one's I've seen recently.

_True Norwegian Black Metal_ (2007)
Gaahl is scary as ****, DAMN. :afr

Also _Black Metal Satanica_ (2008 )
Not as good, but interesting nevertheless.


----------



## J J Gittes

American Psycho


----------



## SHYGIRLUV

Im a movie feen.  i watched kick *** last night.


----------



## J J Gittes

The Departed - I'm not a huge fan of modern movies, but this was riveting


----------



## Perkins

Daniel89 said:


> Hah, that definitely was the best bit of the doc.
> 
> A couple of other one's I've seen recently.
> 
> _True Norwegian Black Metal_ (2007)
> Gaahl is scary as ****, DAMN. :afr


Saw that one too. That ending where the interviewer asks that stupid questions and Gaahl's reaction was beyond scary, Jesus Christ. I can't believe the interviewer made it out alive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Friend(Chingoo)


----------



## Keith

Diary of a Madman - Pretty good horror movie. The special effects are dated and kind of cheesy which doesn't really bother me much, but the story is very good and it stars Vincent Price so I liked it.


----------



## this portrait

_Donnie Darko

_I forgot how depressing the ending is until I popped it in earlier tonight.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Midnight Express* _(1978 )_

I remember this film being mentioned from Adam back at the hospital. Aside from the distasteful representation of Turkish authority and some exaggerations of actual events - I enjoyed the story. And I completely sympathized with the main.

*Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny* _(2006)_

I can't believe I sat through this.

*The Devil Wears Prada* _(2006)_

I can believe that I sat through this.


----------



## au Lait

One of the Harry Potter movies..idk it was on tv. I can't remember which one. Something about a Phoenix. I haven't seen any of the others (except Goblet of Fire, which I always forget), so I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## seriouskid

Magnolia.
The downpour of frogs was so fricking weird.


----------



## J J Gittes

My Favourite Wife - Surprisingly funny


----------



## Cheesecake

this portrait said:


> _Donnie Darko
> 
> _I forgot how depressing the ending is until I popped it in earlier tonight.


Yes, I was feeling a bit down after that.


----------



## felula

The Wackness [2008]


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Hanna- I thought it was really good


----------



## J J Gittes

The Good Die Young - Good for a British Noir film


----------



## J J Gittes

The Trouble with Harry


----------



## Cheesecake

^ Hah wow, is today your movie day? The most I've ever watched in one day is maybe 3 or 4.


----------



## J J Gittes

Magnum Force - Clint Eastwood, need I say more?

^ Surprised someone noticed :3. No, I'm just irrationally bored and need something to kill time with, and I usually resort to movies


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Scream 4


----------



## theskeptical

Mulholland Dr.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

La Horde.

^A decent french zombie movie.

Edit:

Just watched Trick r Treat.


----------



## Toad Licker

Habitat


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Falling Down


----------



## TheDaffodil

Insidious. At home.


----------



## Fireflylight

Harry Potter and the Deathly hallows Pt. II

It was awesome!


----------



## Charizard

The Man from Nowhere

It's a 2010 Korean action movie that borrowed a bit from the Bourne movies and Taken- not that I'm complaining, it was very well put together.


----------



## Perkins

Sucker Punch (2011) TERRIBLE.

I don't know where to begin. The constant use of CGI and slow motion effects, the bad acting, the bad use of accents, the unrealistic form of fighting and still having all your makeup and false eyelashes intact and not a single hair being out of place as you are slaying monsters.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Perkins said:


> Sucker Punch (2011) TERRIBLE.
> 
> I don't know where to begin. The constant use of CGI and slow motion effects, the bad acting, the bad use of accents, the unrealistic form of fighting and still having all your makeup and false eyelashes intact and not a single hair being out of place as you are slaying monsters.


dammit i was looking forward to that movie.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

siege of the dead, zombie flick from berlin i think. was good check it out if your a zombie movie lover.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Europa Europa (1990)

Not bad, very interesting.


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Dancer in the Dark (2000). ****ing amazing.

Halfway through though, I realized I had already seen the end some years ago and now I'm pissed I couldn't really enjoy the best part of it. I so wanted to cry.

Watch it. Watch it now, because it's amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (Original)


----------



## Perkins

The Cameraman ( 1928 )

Some hilarious bits.


----------



## Noll

The Butterfly Effect (director's cut), had to see it again.


----------



## kingfoxy

alien autopsy 2 men film a autopsy on an fake alien and sell it to the media to become rich and famous comedy starring Ant and Dec from 2006.


----------



## StarryNights2089

Couples Retreat


----------



## J J Gittes

The Maltese Falcon - True classic, don't make films like that anymore.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## purplefruit

Coffy


----------



## Josh90

The Fly


----------



## Elleire

Limitless, I think.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The Big Heat
Purple Noon
Two Women
The Pirates of Penzance
Zelig


----------



## AussiePea

"UNKNOWN"

Liam Neeson is such a badass.

Also "The Adjustment Bureau"

Good movies!


----------



## this portrait

_Child's Play 3_

I plan on watching _Bride of Chucky_ tonight, haha.


----------



## LifeGoesOn




----------



## Fantas Eyes

Ponyo


----------



## miminka

_Cléo from 5 to 7_ by Agnès Varda. Was the one I was most eager to watch out of the boxed set that arrived yesterday. I'm so glad I watched it.. I'd had such a horrible shift at work and it made my evening so much better.

The film is played out in real-time, chronicling an hour and a half in the life of a young pop singer anxiously awaiting the results of a medical examination. It's easy to sympathize with her circumstance, but Varda intentionally makes it difficult- the character of Cléo is borderline repugnant in theory; self-absorbed, flighty, demanding.. but she reveals vulnerability at times; her alienation from people, feeling spoiled by admirers but never genuinely loved. Varda said that it was "a portrait of a woman painted over a documentary of Pairs".. it was so evident in the way the camera languidly moved over the faces of people in crowds, objects in shop windows, action unfolding through Cléo's perception of the city- tainted by her anxiety.

Very beautiful film..


----------



## xhtc

12 Angry men , it was just...perfect , damn i always lack word to express the greatness of a movie. I hate myself.

By the way , AudreyHepburn take to your awesome description I want to see your movie now , sounds good. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Feast of Love


----------



## Lasair

Water for Elephants


----------



## miminka

xhtc said:


> *By the way , AudreyHepburn take to your awesome description I want to see your movie now , sounds good.*


Thank you! I'm sure you'll love it.. I'd love to hear your thoughts, if you do end up watching it.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Cruel Intentions* _(1999)_

This is one of those movies I've always heard about, but never bothered watching. Surprisingly, I enjoyed it. Wasn't really expecting that plot at all. I wasn't really sure where the story was going after the climax, but the ending was pretty badass.


----------



## J J Gittes

Inception - Amazing, although intentionally obtuse at the end


----------



## EagerMinnow84

AudreyHepburn said:


> _Cléo from 5 to 7_ by Agnès Varda. Was the one I was most eager to watch out of the boxed set that arrived yesterday. I'm so glad I watched it.. I'd had such a horrible shift at work and it made my evening so much better.
> 
> The film is played out in real-time, chronicling an hour and a half in the life of a young pop singer anxiously awaiting the results of a medical examination. It's easy to sympathize with her circumstance, but Varda intentionally makes it difficult- the character of Cléo is borderline repugnant in theory; self-absorbed, flighty, demanding.. but she reveals vulnerability at times; her alienation from people, feeling spoiled by admirers but never genuinely loved. Varda said that it was "a portrait of a woman painted over a documentary of Pairs".. it was so evident in the way the camera languidly moved over the faces of people in crowds, objects in shop windows, action unfolding through Cléo's perception of the city- tainted by her anxiety.
> 
> Very beautiful film..


I love this film so much. The Anna Karina/Jean Luc Godard silent film scene is awesome. Michel LeGrand was rather attractive in his younger days.


----------



## layitontheline

127 hours


----------



## mooncake

Blue Valentine


----------



## CeilingStarer

The December Boys.


----------



## Keith

The Gleiwitz Case - German made film about the Nazi mission to make it appear Poland invaded Germany, by making it look like Polish soldiers took over a radio station in Germany. Its based on the real historical event. The cinematography was quite good, they had some fun with it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I spit on your grave.


----------



## this portrait

I started watching _The Crow: City of Angels_, but I had to get some sleep so I could get up in the morning.


----------



## dontworrybehappy

Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Rodrick Rules


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## missalyssa

Rango on DVD. I kinda liked it, I'm a fan of Westerns and that's what it was in cartoon form. I didn't find it very kiddish I would have been scared as a kid lots of guns and fighting and mild swearing. But deff cool graphics and decent story and hey - I like Johnny Depp.


----------



## Keith

Night Tide - it was decent it had some good scenes mostly in the 2nd half of the film it stars a young Dennis Hopper


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Metropolis
It was amazing.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Cleary




----------



## CeilingStarer

*The Boys are Back (2009)*

This was a bit of a gem for Clive Owen, and was filmed in my local area of South Australia. Very simple, but heart-warming story of a British guy struggling to raise his sons (from different mothers) in Australia after his partner dies. Owen is such a great actor.


----------



## VCL XI

_Splice_

Laughed really, _really _hard throughout.


----------



## Noll

Rango


----------



## Keith

IsntThisWhere said:


> Metropolis
> It was amazing.


It is amazing, one of the best films ever made!


----------



## CeilingStarer

*Cedar Boys (2009)

*Damn good Aussie film about the lives of 3 twenty-something Lebanese-Australians who get caught-up in Sydney's drug underworld.


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Horrible Bosses - It was okay but not as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## J J Gittes

Donnie Brasco - Great film, detailing the true events of Joe Pistone working under cover as part of the mafia


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Battle of Los Angeles...It sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Horrible Bosses :lol


----------



## mrbojangles

Adam... It was really charming, and I enjoyed it. 

It's basically about an electrical engineer with asperger's who befriends a schoolteacher who moves into the apartment above him. There are some social anxiety undertones throughout the film. Though his inability to connect with others is mostly related to him not being able to perceive right from wrong in social situations due to his asperger's.


----------



## prudence

Saw the last Harry Potter today.


----------



## TheDaffodil

The Boys and Girls Guide to Getting Down.
It was stupid.
My friend insisted on me seeing at least part of it, haha.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## matty

I just watched 'Just like Heaven' think I just fell in love with Reece all over again.


----------



## Campeador

Re-watched The Fellowship of the Ring yesterday. Never fails to put a smile on my face and tears in my eyes at the same time. Reminds me how much of a masterpiece the trilogy is. About to pop in The Two Towers right now


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Lasair

The Tree of Life.......piece of crap


----------



## J J Gittes

The Killing - Brilliant film, the only Stanley Kubrick film I've liked. Very similar to Reservoir Dogs, but much more gripping. Also seems like the bank robbery scene in The Dark Knight paid a small homage to this move by having the robbers wear Clown Masks


----------



## crsohr

Watched 2 in a row today.....

Horrible Bosses - very funny dark comedy film I loved it
Captain America 3D - don't usually like superhero movies but this was freaking awesome!


----------



## Glue

Suspiria (1977)
The Element of Crime (1984)


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Keith

J J Gittes said:


> The Killing - Brilliant film, the only Stanley Kubrick film I've liked. Very similar to Reservoir Dogs, but much more gripping. Also seems like the bank robbery scene in The Dark Knight paid a small homage to this move by having the robbers wear Clown Masks


The Killing rules! That and Paths of Glory are my favorite Kubrick films.

Le Doulos - One of the best classic gangster films, the story is absolutely great with some cool twists. Another masterpiece by Melville the guy does not know how to make a bad film


----------



## ShyFX

Walk Hard & Limitless. I liked Walk Hard, Limitless was alright, kind of predictable.


----------



## layitontheline

Dogtooth. Very bizarre. I liked the idea behind it as well as the cast, but it didn't quite come together for me.


----------



## VCL XI

_Dusty and Sweets McGee
Import/Export_

Both excellent. I'm really feeling the bleak verite lately.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Rio.


----------



## J J Gittes

Keith said:


> The Killing rules! That and Paths of Glory are my favorite Kubrick films.


The premise to Paths of Glory seems neat and Kirk Douglas is in it so I may check it out

Road to Rio - Bing Crosby and Bob Hope are one of my favourite comedy duos, funny film as usual


----------



## J J Gittes

For a Few Dollars More - Far better than a Fistful of Dollars in my opinion, loved the hat shooting scene


----------



## General Shy Guy

Deep Red

Pretty bad movie, even for it's time. The score was terrible, it was odd 80s rock-techno that didn't fit the vibe of the scenes. It was only 103 minutes, but it felt like 2.5 hours.

Best scene in the movie:






There is a little more after that, but it gets pretty brutal so I didn't post it.


----------



## atticusfinch

MindOverMood said:


> [Garden State]


I bet you caught that on the E!/Star! network. I watched a bit of it myself.

---

*Wristcutters: A Love Story*, _(2006)_

This is one of those independent films I've been meaning to watch, but was always apprehensive on doing so, mainly because of the subject matter. Figured I wouldn't have been able to relate to that kind of stuff anymore. Turns out it was actually pretty good. It was striking and the conclusion made a lot of sense to me. I really liked the conclusion of the story- it's my favourite part.

It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I really liked it. Yeah.

And I want to work at Kamikaze Pizza.

*All The Real Girls*, _(2003)_

I've seen this one before. Stumbled upon it late one night. Same scenario this time and decided to watch just for the hell of it. The structure of the narrative was pretty fast paced and the characters kind of... got on my nerves a bit _(...as many have mentioned, the halting dialogues was quite bothersome and URGH, just URGH - shoot me in the head)_. However, despite that, there was a nice sense of realism in the interaction and emotions between the two mains. And the overtures and montages between scene changes were aesthetically satisfying.

I'm still not a fan of Zooey Deschanel, though. _'Quirky hipster queen'_ needs some range.

*JFK*, _(1991)_

It was long. _(But I'm now interested in reading a whole bunch of JFK assassination conspiracies and the such. Should be both amusing and unsettling)_.

*Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist*, _(2009)_

Again, I've seen this one before and it wasn't too long ago. And again, it was stumbled upon while watching television. I don't know why I watched it seeing that I really don't like Michael Cera's movies and, for some reason, I just find Kat Dennings very obnoxious. But, I guess I liked the idea of the film.

... Wait, no. My inner thirteen-year old self liked the idea of the film. That kind of **** would've tickle my fancy. For me now, though... I think I just really enjoyed the urban atmosphere and 'one night' setting of the film. This is my favourite scene not only because that's when the thing goddamn ended (kidding), but because of that nice, final street scape shot in NYC as the morning finally dawns _(the title appearance sort of ruins it, but I can overlook that)_.

Oh, also - that sex scene was horrible and just plain weird. What the hell, man. Corny to the max.

*Empire Records* _(1996)_

Seen it a few times previously. Just watched it for funsies. Made me missed a bit of the 90's.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Jacob's Ladder.
Good ****.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Just watched "Insomnia" on Netflix


----------



## emptybottle2

Tree of Life

i admired a lot of things about it, but i actually didn't enjoy 90% of it... i say it's beautiful, amazing, etc. when someone asks me what i thought of it, though, because i hate when people say "i didn't get it" about movies. and i don't want to admit i didn't get it.


----------



## layitontheline

Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows Part 2. It was disappointing. But seeing Draco Malfoy "19 years later" almost made up for it all.


----------



## mrmarc

Woman in Black i think, tis quite creepy o.o


----------



## J J Gittes

Double Indemnity - Outstanding, definitely on par with my other favourite Noir films, Shadow of a Doubt, Sunset Boulevard and Detour


----------



## miminka

Jim Jarmusch's _Down by Law_. Tom Waits epitomizes sexiness in this film..


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blitz.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

My name is Bob said:


> Clerks 2.
> 
> I love you Randal.


Oh ****.
Such a great movie


----------



## Losteagle

Point Break


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## Dreamscape

The Man From Nowhere

I thought it was great and really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

emptybottle2 said:


> Tree of Life
> 
> i admired a lot of things about it, but i actually didn't enjoy 90% of it... i say it's beautiful, amazing, etc. when someone asks me what i thought of it, though, because i hate when people say "i didn't get it" about movies. and i don't want to admit i didn't get it.


That one was... interesting. I think I enjoyed it a little bit more than you, but afterwards I kept on thinking of things I would change. It _looked_ wonderful though. I thought the child actors were great, especially the one that looked like a mini Brad Pitt. It lost me when the CGI dinosaurs made an appearance.

This made me think of a film that I saw a few months ago that won prestigious awards at Cannes Film Festival called "Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives." It is Thai. People rave about it on a film site I go to regularly so I thought I would give it a go. Now that is a film that I didn't enjoy 90-99% of it. Just not my kind of film *at all*.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Tonight I'm watching Noroi: The Curse.
Has anyone here seen it? Was it good?


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I watched the first 3 episodes of Ingmar Bergman's _Scenes from a Marriage_. I love Ingmar and Liv.


----------



## Losteagle

Exit Wounds


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Empire Records (1995)

I liked it.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

"Zodiac"- Completely awesome Alex delaware-esque killer chase.Brilliant.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Cut


----------



## Spindrift

*Gattaca*

Good, but the third act felt a bit weak. The swimming was a little absurd after everything else that had happened up to that point. I'm sure there could've been a more satisfying way to tie up that piece of the story.


----------



## xxLambyxx

Harry potter and the order of the pheonix


----------



## MindOverMood

Orphan


----------



## Classified

The Electric Daisy Carnival Experience...

Too bad I am so far away and couldn't make it there in person. 

I had to see the movie that caused near riots in Hollywood. I thought it was going to be 'difficult' to get a ticket...then I remembered that I am in Ohio. They banned the movie in Las Vegas because they were worried about the crowds, two theater chains refused to play it nationwide, and it was only being shown in the theaters one night...one would expect that it might be difficult to get a ticket... I was the first person in the theater and a whole 5 other people were there...Yes, the people in Ohio suck. I need to move.

The best SA related quote from the movie: "Some people are afraid to be in front of thousands of people in their underwear. We are not those people.  "


----------



## Gorillaz

Limitless


----------



## Losteagle

Next Of Kin


----------



## melissa75

Source Code. Wasn't impressed.


----------



## Losm

It was on tv and I was bored :b


----------



## nemesis1

Limitless, The Mechanic & Source Code.

7/10 each.


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (2009)

I thought it moved too fast. A lot of good stuff was left out from the book, too.


----------



## tutliputli

Coraline
The Lost Boys


----------



## Resonance

Battlefield LA.

Started good, very Blackhawk Down meets Independence day, lacked plot development, quickly became repetetive, pathetic ending and a gross waste of opportunity.


----------



## Glue

Nightmare City (1980)


----------



## Losteagle

Nick Of Time


----------



## Arrested Development

Employee of the Month, because my friend thought I would think it was funny. 

I didn't.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## rockyraccoon

The Zodiac


----------



## Toad Licker

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thor.

That movie is a joke, and an offence to the real thunder God.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Unthinkable - It's intense & sadistic, a film about terrorism and torture

Repo Men - I liked it, it's an interesting take on the business of organ transplants


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Wanted


----------



## xxLambyxx

Monster in law


----------



## Neutrino

Dakota Skye


----------



## Mur

Scary Movie 2


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The 1927 silent version of _Chicago_.


----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## Fantas Eyes

You Again
Dirty Dancing
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## papaSmurf

Rear Window and Another Earth. Both of them were crazy super good.

As a movie about a person who's lost all sense of self-worth, Another Earth hit extremely close to home. I'm fairly certain I left a tiny lake of tears behind on the theater floor, and I'm going to be thinking about the core ideas it was playing around with for quite a while.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

La Horde - What a great gangter meets zombie film, some of the fight scenes are so intense & entertaining plus the lead female character is so hardcore, great stuff!

Animal Kingdom - It's a nice Australian fellon by association drama


----------



## Losteagle

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Cheesecake

SWAT. Woo.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Julie & Julia. I thought it was quite good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Rambo.

Rocky.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet


----------



## Keith

The Silence - another good Ingmar Bergman film, his stories are so original and the films themselves artful and open to interpretation


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tamara Drewe - I got some laughs out of it


----------



## GuyMontag

The Score


----------



## Onomatopoeia

The Hurt Locker


----------



## purplefruit

2012 :yay


----------



## imt

The Road


----------



## au Lait

Kill Bill Vol. 2

I forgot how inferior to the first one the sequel is. Except for the part where Uma Thurman plucks out Daryl Hannah's other eye. Now THAT'S quality cinema.


----------



## Gorillaz

Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## caflme

Pirates of the Caribbean: Strange Tides


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## Keith

Leaves From Satan's Book - Decent silent episodic film from Carl Theodor Dreyer nowhere near as good as his later films like Day of wrath or the Passion of Joan of Arc. I enjoyed the actor who played Satan he looked cool.

The Blue Max - Pretty damn good film about a WW1 German pilot determined to get the Blue Max which is the medal for getting 20 confirmed kills.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Your Highness.

Well, now i know which trophy to take if i ever kill a Minotaur.


----------



## layitontheline

The Big Lebowski


----------



## mind_games

Rise of the planet of the apes.


----------



## drganon

The new captain america movie was pretty cool.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## man w/ no name

Almost Famous


----------



## Neptunus

Serenity. It was very good!


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Pootie Tang
Oh my god was it great.


----------



## Octal

American History X...man edward norton is such a good actor


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Son Of The Sunshine - It's a fantastic Canadian Independent film on many levels, the tale of the outsider, tourette's syndrom, a unique take on what a saint is & a solid soundtrack


----------



## miminka

_Salò: or the 120 Days of Sodom_. Pasolini's notorious final film before his murder by a male prostitute (who was also an extra on the set of this film) in 1975. This is the film I had wanted to watch the most intensely for the longest time. I wasn't sure when I would be ready to, but once I realized I had the independence and financial resources I wasted no time in getting it.

The reputation this film carries exceeds the film itself. When I was younger and familiar with this film I thought I had a grasp on its content and subtext. I was only vaguely wrong. The best way to experience this film is first intellectually and then viscerally. It is incredibly complex. Pasolini chose to set this film during Italy's Nazi-fascist era; likening the power structures in Sade's original book to the treatment of the people by the bureaucracy/aristocracy during this time. It is (and this is what resonated with me the most) a strong statement about the horrors of neo-capitalism. The complete use of one body by another; degradation, humiliation, dehumanization; all committed to establish power. I felt it was also allegorical of contemporary society's distortion of human sexuality. The relationship between sexuality and power.

Behind the horrors depicted in this film lies so much beauty. It appeared to me to be a dream of some sort- a surreal look at a dystopian future or a re-imagined past. In a strange way, I find solace in this film, or at least the ideas behind it. I see them echoed within our society. The fact that this film was banned for years and hidden from the public is a crime in and of itself. It's obvious I'm struggling to articulate my feelings about this film.


----------



## J J Gittes

Rebel Without a Cause - Such an amazing film, definite must see. 
I must add, I *really want* James Deans jacket in this film. Also, I was surprised to see that the mansion that became a prominent location in the latter half of the film was the very same mansion used in Sunset Boulevard


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## sherrylee

Hangover II


----------



## Keith

Where Danger Lives - Decent film noir stars Robert Mitchum. He's a Dr. who falls for a patient who tried to commit suicide, but before he knows it he's on the run with a feme fatale because of the murder of her husband. The story is a little silly in a few parts but its overall good if your a fan of noirs.


----------



## man w/ no name

Benny and Joon


----------



## crystaltears

The Smurfs (3D).

I love that evil cat Azrael. :lol


----------



## CountingClockwise

Optimistic said:


> "Night at the Museum" with Ben Stiller and Dick Van ****, etc.
> 
> I thought it was hilarious. :yes


Ha,I like that film too.Ben Stiller really got into the role and it was really funny.The last film I watched was Tangled, that kid's film about Rapunzel.I thought Flynn Rider was sexy, even though he was just an animated character.That's not wrong, right? Lol


----------



## keyla965

chatroom. It was kinda weird but i liked it nonetheless. Aaron johnson is so freakin sexy. Goshhhh


----------



## J J Gittes

Easy Rider - Decent, bar the unsastifactory ending. Oh, and the fact that Jack Nicholson's character dies early on


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Madmax

Rocky 4


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Captain America - These comic book films simply aren't my thing, I thought it was boring


----------



## TheDaffodil

Buried.


----------



## layitontheline

Canadian Brotha said:


> Captain America - These comic book films simply aren't my thing, I thought it was boring


Amen to that Brotha. Such a disappointment.


----------



## tutliputli

Fatal Attraction. The level of disturbance I felt at the bunny boiling scene was pretty high. Good film though.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

A Turkish movie called Autumn. The subtitles were so small i could hardly follow it but the cinematography was nice.


----------



## purplefruit

Cat Montgomery said:


> Pootie Tang
> Oh my god was it great.


that's been on my To Watch list for years, I keep forgetting about it. :lol

Sister Act :nw


----------



## Perkins

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? (1966)

Loved.


----------



## J J Gittes

Raging Bull - Great film. Loved seeing a fat De Niro


----------



## mrmarc

Not entirely sure, was one of the following:
Return from Planet of the Apes, The Other Guys and Police Academy.
RIP Bubba Smith ):


----------



## Toad Licker

Slow Burn


----------



## Still Waters

Planet of the Apes - and it weren't bad at all!


----------



## s0dy

Just finished watching *Tucker & Dale vs Evil*


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Girl who Leapt Through Time


----------



## mrbojangles

Cat Montgomery said:


> Pootie Tang
> Oh my god was it great.


Best movie title ever.



layitontheline said:


> The Big Lebowski


and...?


----------



## AnimeV

The Rise of the Planet of the Apes. Thumbs up!


----------



## papaSmurf

s0dy said:


> Just finished watching *Tucker & Dale vs Evil*


Was it any good? Everything I've heard about it sounds amazing.


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Last Picture Show*, _(1971)_ - Very good. Ellen Burstyn was awesome as always. Also, I had no idea that was Jeff Bridges. So young; almost a baby.

*Attack The Block*, _(2011)_ - We watched this one just for the hell of it. I'm still not sure if my $12.75 was wasted.

*The Painted Veil*, _(2006)_


----------



## J J Gittes

Straw Dogs - Starts off a little weak, but really starts to pick up half - way through. Finale fight is amazing. Pulls a rather neat twist usual Southern ******** by replacing them with (rather bizarrely) brutish Cornishman


----------



## Keith

The Bad Seed - interesting plot but too stagey and too much dialogue. They should have gone back and adapted the screenplay from the novel instead of the play version, at least i suspect it would've helped the pacing of the film, nevertheless it was still decent.

Analyze This - funny film, finally saw it from start to finish.


----------



## Neptunus

Iron Man 2 - It sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch With Charles


----------



## meganmila

Twelve.


----------



## Godless1

Neptunus said:


> Iron Man 2 - It sucked.


It was much worse than the original, but I still thought it was okay.:stu


----------



## Neptunus

^ Haven't seen the original, heard it was good though. Only part 2 was available on Netflix streaming. 


Okay, I wouldn't say it sucked, more like it was "meh."


----------



## Josh90

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Neptunus

^ :wife


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince for the third time. The book was worlds better, but the movie was entertaining.


----------



## RUFB2327

Jack


----------



## MindOverMood

The Jackal


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Tangled

It was so good, well worth the wait.


----------



## cpuzManiac

rise planet of the apes. 

it was okay.


----------



## Reinvented

Inception


----------



## Tu Cielo

Glee Live in 3D. It was so good. Made me wish I was back at the concert =[


----------



## Cat Montgomery

No Country for Old Men.
I came.


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## Pangur Ban

The Iron Giant


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Not the Criterion edition though.

It was sad.

This was my second De Sica film I ever saw, the first being Two Women last month. I think I liked Two Women better. Can't go wrong with Sophia Loren and Jean Paul Bellmondo.


----------



## SADgirl

Candyman because I am going to screamfest and Tony Todd is going to be there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Super - It's such a strange mix of intense violence, weird hallucinations, super heros and comedy, the violence and fact that Ellen Page are in it make it worth watching


----------



## MindOverMood

Blade


----------



## dollparts

Bad Boys 2 .. was on tv


----------



## Lasair

Disney's Aladdin


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Lasair

GTK said:


> Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes


Any good - I kinda want to see it


----------



## game nerd

Clueless

I popped it on for background noise, but ended up watching most of it. I loved it when I was a pre-teen (and I still do), but the ending is so weird now that I think about it.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

jhanniffy said:


> Any good - I kinda want to see it


It was okay... the cgi is real dodgy... I wouldn't go in with too high of expectations though...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Diagnosis: Death - It was dumb but it's made in New Zealand so I enjoyed their accents


----------



## TheDaffodil

Paul.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Social Network


----------



## miminka

_Murmur of the Heart_ by Louis Malle. I liked it though I couldn't bring myself to empathize with any of the characters. Laurent and his brothers, they were all so spoiled and hedonistic. Their parents were utterly irresponsible, especially their mother. I suppose her character was the most vulnerable, being that she was impregnated by a bourgeois doctor significantly older than herself, and she was just a refugee. So by default she had to remain with him, though she claimed she loved him. I thought that was the reason for the sexual tension between herself and Laurent, which began pretty early on in the film.

But Laurent; in retrospect he seems to be a really tragic character. He's trying to explore human relationships that can't mean anything to him; because the only genuine love he feels is for his mother. Malle kind of held the characters at arms length- but I think that was intentional. He handled the subject of incest very well- with such elegance and diplomacy. I loved the scene when the entire family breaks out in peels of laugher. It was a perfect way to end the film- and the painful glances exchanged between Laurent and his mother during that scene.. just about broke my heart. What kept it from being a 5 star film for me was mainly my inability to feel anything for any of the characters (this is huge for me, when watching a film. I forget what artist said this, or where I heard this, but it was something like the audience wants to see shades of themselves in whatever you're portraying) I just want resonance, and this film didn't have too much of it, for me. And another thing; I felt like I was laughing at all the wrong times. But that could have just been the weird mood I was in when I watched the film. Either way, its a film that deserves another watch from me.. and that it will get.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Lola Rennt {1998}


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt (finally got around to seeing this it was pretty good)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Welcome To The Riley's - I like it


----------



## purplefruit

game nerd said:


> Clueless
> 
> I popped it on for background noise, but ended up watching most of it. I loved it when I was a pre-teen (and I still do), but the ending is so weird now that I think about it.


Yeah every time I watch it I have to tell myself that they weren't _really_ brother and sister :um

I watched Click. I love that movie, one of those comedies that has a really messed up, sad story. And I love Adam Sandler and his movies, I don't even care. Fart jokes, boob jokes, overacting, etc etc


----------



## CaffeineAddict

"Rise of the Planet of the Apes" last Monday. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Toad Licker

2010: The Year We Make Contact


----------



## J J Gittes

Donnie Darko - Amazing


----------



## ShyFX

Easy A - I liked it. Emma Stone was great.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

30 Minutes Or Less - Meh. There are like 2 really good laughs and manages a few snickers throughout the film otherwise the hilarity never quite leaves the ground while the actors go through the motions of ever increasing worst case scenario blunders from the people that brought us Zombieland. Danny McBride is typically good tho.


----------



## ktbare

The evil dead, hated it, I obviously don't get horror movies with no story line.


----------



## Reinvented

J J Gittes said:


> Donnie Darko - Amazing


:yes One of my all-time favourites.


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-Moon Marigolds*, _(1972)_


----------



## lucyinthesky

Tried watching Amores Perros again but wasn't in the mood for dog fighting :b Not sure what was before that.... probably that Bridesmaids one, haha (didn't like it ).


----------



## Godless1

atticusfinch said:


> *The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-Moon Marigolds*, _(1972)_


And the award for best movie title ever goes to...


----------



## J J Gittes

The Assassination of Jesse James by the coward Robert Ford - A surprisingly good film / documentary about Jesse James relationship with Robert Ford, and how he supposedly manipulated him. (It also has one of the longest movie titles I've ever seen to boot.)


----------



## Colton

Factory Girl. Andy Warhol is my hero.


----------



## J J Gittes

Fight Club - Superb and unique film


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Ward.
Apocalypse Now.


----------



## purplefruit

atticusfinch said:


> *The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-Moon Marigolds*, _(1972)_





Godless1 said:


> And the award for best movie title ever goes to...


Sounds more like one of those old school Science class videos you'd have to watch on a projector.

Nelson: Ha-ha, next time get a DVD.
Skinner: This _is_ a DVD!



J J Gittes said:


> Fight Club - Superb and unique film


Just reminded me that I d/led Fight Club a while ago and forgot about it :con


----------



## Arrested Development

Limitless. I thought it was really good. Definitely entertaining. If that was actually possible I would have to rethink my stance on taking drugs.


----------



## Keith

Aguirre the Wrath of God - Another outstanding Kinski+Herzog film. Kinski plays a conquistador obsessed with finding EL Dorado and leads his expedition into a doomed quest. I think what the film portrayed quite well was that delusions of grandeur are fated to end badly in pursuit of them.


----------



## J J Gittes

Eliza said:


> Just reminded me that I d/led Fight Club a while ago and forgot about it


You should watch it, it's a bit brutal in parts but good nevertheless.

Citizen Kane - Although it was slightly ruined since I knew the ending, it was still a great film. I also finally found out where that .gif of Orsen Wells clapping comes from


----------



## layitontheline

Wal-Mart: The High Cost of Low Price - This documentary was upsetting. I can't believe there are such greedy, corrupt people in the world.


----------



## layitontheline

mrbojangles said:


> [The Big Lebowski] and...?


To be honest, I didn't care for it. :stu I wasn't stoned though, which didn't help.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Green Eyes

Crazy, Stupid, Love.

I went to see it because Josh Groban has a really small part in it. I love him. He only has a few minutes, but he was amazing! The movie is really funny. I love Emma Stone, she's such a funny and beautiful actress. And Ryan Gosling's abs...WOW!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Hackers. The one with 90's Angelina.


----------



## atticusfinch

Godless1 said:


> And the award for best movie title ever goes to...


I know, right?



Eliza said:


> Sounds more like one of those old school Science class videos you'd have to watch on a projector.
> 
> Nelson: Ha-ha, next time get a DVD.
> Skinner: This _is_ a DVD!


_I know, right?_ To be honest, it's the sole reason why I decided to view the film.

_"**** it, I have to watch this. Screw attempting to sleep early."_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Inglorious Basterds - I caught the tail end of it but anyone who has seen it knows it's awesome

Triage - I thought it was ok, a classic look at PTSD for those who have been in the warzone too long

A Single Man - I thought it was quite good, the slow motion reflective quality to it is nice

The Army Of Crime - It's a nice French film that follows foreigners living in France during the Nazi occupation who lead a resistence movement, it's based on a true story & was quite good


----------



## Glue

Video Nasties: Moral Panic, Censorship & Videotape


----------



## tutliputli

Norwegian Wood - it was a bit style over substance at times but it had some sweet moments and beautiful scenery. Great score too.


----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## IsntThisWhere

Memento. My mind is blown! It was awesome.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Das Boot (1980) One of the greatest war movies ever made. It is about a German submarine crew during WWII hunting British freighter envoys while being hunted by British destroyers. The grim viseral atmosphere that can be cut with a knife. The transformation of the crew and the suspense over the course of their missions is sharp as a knife's edge. The scene with the burning freighter with live crew is like a magnificent scene from Dante's Inferno. Wolfgang Peterson's perfect masterpiece! 10/10


----------



## Keith

GTK said:


> Das Boot (1980) One of the greatest war movies ever made. It is about a German submarine crew during WWII hunting British freighter envoys while being hunted by British destroyers. The grim viseral atmosphere that can be cut with a knife. The transformation of the crew and the suspense over the course of their missions is sharp as a knife's edge. The scene with the burning freighter with live crew is like a magnificent scene from Dante's Inferno. Wolfgang Peterson's perfect masterpiece! 10/10


yes that movie is so awesome!!! :yes


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Keith said:


> yes that movie is so awesome!!! :yes


Indeed. IMO, rarely can a war film touch this one besides maybe some other favorites Black Hawk Down, Come And See, and The Killing Fields.


----------



## J J Gittes

Out of the Past / Build my Gallows High - A classic Noir film, although I missed the first 20 minutes so I'll have to try and watch the intro online


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

J J Gittes said:


> Out of the Past / Build my Gallows High - A classic Noir film, although I missed the first 20 minutes so I'll have to try and watch the intro online


One of my favorite noires.. Jane Greer is SO ****in hot as the typical femme fatale..


----------



## J J Gittes

GTK said:


> One of my favorite noires.. Jane Greer is SO ****in hot and the typical femme fatale..


Yeah definitely. Although she was a bit trigger happy for a Femme Fatale


----------



## Keith

GTK said:


> Indeed. IMO, rarely can a war film touch this one besides maybe some other favorites Black Hawk Down, Come And See, and The Killing Fields.


Yeah its in the class of elite war films certainly, it depicts the harsh reality of submarine warfare so perfectly definitely one of my top war films. Come and See is a personal favorite of mine too, such a good movie!


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

J J Gittes said:


> Yeah definitely. Although she was a bit trigger happy for a Femme Fatale






Keith said:


> Yeah its in the class of elite war films certainly, it depicts the harsh reality of submarine warfare so perfectly definitely one of my top war films. Come and See is a personal favorite of mine too, such a good movie!


If you have opportunity to see The Killing Fields a true story about American journalists and their companion Cambodian journalist covering the Pol Pot governed Khmer Rouge regime.. it takes it name from the number of sites where the Khmer Rouge killed and buried masses of people. The term was coined by the very same Cambodian journalist Dith Pran portrayed in the film. It has its flaws but the amount of butchery and brutality is sobering. There is a massacre of devastating apocalyptic proportions where the Khmer Rouge soldiers are careless dumping bodies atop of rotting ones and skeletal remains. It is so viseral and real I feel like I am up to my knees traipsing through these disgusting muddy disease filled waters and heartwrenching masses of corpses myself. Great film!


----------



## Keith

J J Gittes said:


> Out of the Past / Build my Gallows High - A classic Noir film, although I missed the first 20 minutes so I'll have to try and watch the intro online


Love that movie Kirk Douglas plays a good prick haha and one of Mitchums best!


----------



## Keith

GTK said:


> If you have opportunity to see The Killing Fields a true story about American journalists and their companion Cambodian journalist covering the Pol Pot governed Khmer Rouge regime.. it takes it name from the number of sites where the Khmer Rouge killed and buried masses of people. The term was coined by the very same Cambodian journalist Dith Pran portrayed in the film. It has its flaws but the amount of butchery and brutality is sobering. There is a massacre of devastating apocalyptic proportions where the Khmer Rouge soldiers are careless dumping bodies atop of rotting ones and skeletal remains. It is so viseral and real I feel like I am up to my knees traipsing through disgusting heartwrenching muddy disease filled waters and corspes. Great film!


It has been added to my netflix queue, just watched the trailer looks like a solid film with a sobering subject certainly, thanks for recommending it


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Keith said:


> It has been added to my netflix queue, just watched the trailer looks like a solid film with a sobering subject certainly, thanks for recommending it


Sure thing.


----------



## Pangur Ban

Definitely not one of Miyazaki's best works. :no


----------



## BlazingLazer

Just watched 3000 Miles To Graceland. Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## General Shy Guy

Black Swan. Pretty good, not great.

Not a movie you want to watch with your mother and sister. Hindsight is 20/20 :blank .


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## Charizard

Finding Nemo

When I was a kid, this was probably one of the lesser Pixar movies. I found out that I have a lot more appreciation for it as an adult.


----------



## J J Gittes

Keith said:


> Love that movie Kirk Douglas plays a good prick haha and one of Mitchums best!


 Hah, he does indeed. To be honest though, Kirk usually does play a 'dick'ish / cruel and manipulative characters


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff


----------



## J J Gittes

The Inbetweneers Movie - Hilarious


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Blue Crush 2

Not as good as the first one.


----------



## ktbare

General Shy Guy said:


> Black Swan. Pretty good, not great.
> 
> Not a movie you want to watch with your mother and sister. Hindsight is 20/20 :blank .


I didn't get the hype over Black Swan either, I found it unbelievably boring, I think I'm missing something that makes me see these kind of movies as good because I never get it.


----------



## Keith

The Hot Rock - good crime movie Robert Redford was great in it as a masterminding thief in pursuit of an elusive diamond


----------



## atticusfinch

*Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind*, _(2004)_

Still a beautiful film. And the editing is still orgasmically phenomenal. It's best if you watch it more than once because then the story comes into a full circle, especially since it's a fragmented narrative.


----------



## heartofchambers

Before Sunrise, 1995
No Gusta. Although Julie Delpy is absolutely stunning.


----------



## aquilla

Virgin suicides - 9/10 . Its not the best movie i have seen, but the soundtrack by AIR is simply perfect
My blueberry nights - 7/10. Good one for spending a lonely melancholic and rainy saturday evening


----------



## johnstin

khap 2011
murder 2


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Hesher (2010)

cool beans.


----------



## game nerd

aquilla said:


> Virgin suicides - 9/10 . Its not the best movie i have seen, but the soundtrack by AIR is simply perfect


I agree. I fell in love with AIR from that movie alone. Hm, I haven't listened to them much since though... I thought the movie had potential and ended up borrowing the book from the library. I was kinda bummed out that summer (after I got the book) and it was hard for me to explain to my family that I wasn't suicidal... :/

*The Fountain* - Eh... I thought it was going to be much different than it was. I like _Requiem for a Dream_ and _Black Swan_ wasn't so bad, but this was... bad. I got the themes and what was going on (by the end), but bleh, it wasn't shot great and the way it was told was all over the place. Even for an Aronofsky film. XD Now I sound pretentious lol. -_-;;


----------



## J J Gittes

The Odd Couple - Great comedy, Felix's synuses were the best bit.

Sheesh I wish you could get Netflix in the U.K, would save me from having to buy movies when I could just stream them for £4 a month


----------



## General Shy Guy

ktbare said:


> I didn't get the hype over Black Swan either, I found it unbelievably boring, I think I'm missing something that makes me see these kind of movies as good because I never get it.


Yeah I understood the story and how it mirrored the actual play, but it wasn't as amazing as so many people said.

Last movie I watched was Insidious. A co-worker told me it was pretty scary, but it wasn't  . It was decent, the demon was more cool-looking than scary. It gets a few extra points because Rose Byrne is gorgeous.

The only movie to actually scare me (edge-of-my-seat scared) was The Silence of The Lambs. The ending scene in the dark at Buffalo Bill's was creepy.


----------



## lazy calm

Night on earth (1991)

It was good. and thanks to Aki Kaurismäki, it was also shot in finland.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Atomised (the elementary particles). 


It was decent, i prefer the book. Much more filthy and disturbing.


----------



## Cheesecake

Skyline.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie


----------



## Keith

David Copperfield (1999) good adaptation I enjoyed it.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Letters to Juliet

Cute movie, but I wouldn't add it to my chick flick collection.


----------



## TomRay

The Perfect Host

Interesting concept, but movie itself was crap.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Videodrome*, _(1983)_

I've always heard of this one. It was... _interesting_. I'm not really sure what I just watched.


----------



## Perkins

Purple Noon (1960)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Charizard

Summer Wars

Kind of irritated that I was told (by consensus) ages ago that it wasn't all that great. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

The Descent - A group of adventurous intrepid female friends take up cave climbing unbeknownst to them all is the fact the host that found the site knows next to nothing about this cave and its subhuman albino residents. One of the better horrors of the last decade. There are questionable perspectives within a schizophrenic subtext running through the film.

I remember hearing the directors comments about the film and said the film is a psychological symbol to rebirth. The setting is the vagina, blood is the menstrual cycle, the creatures is the sperm, etc. lol


----------



## atticusfinch

*Elephant*, _(2003)_

Truth be told, this is one of the films that gave me an attraction to film as an art form _(as opposed to a Blockbuster, entertainment hit)_. Good stuff. Thank god I finally got it back from Lin.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Remember Me

Not what I was expecting.


----------



## Reinvented

The Love Guru


----------



## dollhouse

Beastly

I expected it to be terrible but it was actually very sweet and even funny at times. Alex Pettyfer was also ridiculously hot in it... :love2


----------



## ShyFX

Black Swan - wow is all I can say.


----------



## meganmila

I tried to watch High tension on IFC. Their lips were out of sync. I think cause they speak foreign in the movie but they put it in english? I stopped watching it cause it was distracting.


----------



## J J Gittes

Dial M for Murder - Awesome, another Hitchcock classic, now I just need to watch Strangers on a Train and Rebecca


----------



## complex

Teenage Dirtbag- Not at all what the title sounds like and worth a watch.
Cherry Crush- Rather crazy not sure what I think about it at the moment but was a good watch.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Let the Right One In. 

Really, really good. Easily one of the greatest vampire movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## sanspants08

The last Transformers movie, in the theatre. Kind of visual overload. I couldn't tell what was happening, half the time.


----------



## complex

The Virgin Suicides - Sad but a very well put together movie. Worth watching.


----------



## J J Gittes

Casablanca - Timeless movie. It's also the one of the few times a cream / white evening jacket with black trousers has looked good


----------



## Keith

The Odessa File - good film about a German reporter who is intent on exposing Nazi war criminals, stars Jon Voight.


----------



## Gorillaz

The Invention of Lying


----------



## complex

Skin - It was a pretty moving story but it was a bit slow. I think it was worth the watch.


----------



## Perkins

J J Gittes said:


> Dial M for Murder - Awesome, another Hitchcock classic, now I just need to watch Strangers on a Train and Rebecca


Good choices, my friend. I'm quite a Hitchcock fan myself. I have to say Notorious and North By Northwest and Rear Window are 3 of the very best of his work. Though I quite love The Man Who Knew Too Much (the remake he made of his own movie with Doris Day and Jimmy Stewart) and Vertigo.

Rebecca I found to be a bit boring within the first hour, but the second hour I became intri -- AH! I'm rambling. I'll stop now.


----------



## Perkins

The Misfits (1961) 

One of my favorites.


----------



## lostinthemind

lucas 1986 never heard of it till yesterday
sybil (the older version I think) is waiting for me at the library-so i will be watching that soon.


----------



## Keith

The Blue Gardenia - Good film noir directed by one of the best of all time Fritz Lang


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Die Hard. It's awesome.


----------



## Cashew

Fantastic Mr Fox :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2012 - I caught the last 2/3rds of & it's exactly what I expect from that type of film so I found it ok


----------



## ktbare

'House of Sand and Fog', was very good.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Fright Night


----------



## Koopaatroopa

The last movie I saw in theaters was Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## alte

A Beautiful Mind. I can somewhat relate to the main character because of his social awkwardness but he compensates for this by winning the Nobel prize. what about those of us who are socially awkward AND dullards? :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Swedish Auto - It's slow, quiet, and reflective but the main character seems to have a form of SA & I think it's a nice little love story too


----------



## Losteagle

300


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## J J Gittes

Perkins said:


> Good choices, my friend. I'm quite a Hitchcock fan myself ... AH! I'm rambling. I'll stop now.


Heh, don't worry about rambling. I must say I find most of the 'staple' build-up in Hitchcock films boring .
Ah that reminds me, I've still got watch Rear Window. Although I've seen North by Nortwest, TMWKTM and Vertigo, they weren't bad but definitely not my favourites. I've got to say Shadow of a Doubt and Psycho (generic I know) are my favourites of Hitchcocks so far.

Chinatown - Still an excellent movie, even if I've seen it 3 times now. Definitely Jack Nicholsons best work playing as J.J Gittes


----------



## Glue

Terror 2000 (1992)

Great movie. Hilarious.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Girl Who Played With Fire - I like the whole trilogy but this one was on randomly & was enjoyable again

Pandorum - It's entertained me well enough but it's nothing special

Delta - This a beautiful story with a tragic ending but it's so worth it. The pace of the film is quiet & reflective, the love story is one to aspire to even though it's taboo, & there are some killer shots camera wise. It's the first Hungarian film I've ever seen but I'll know to look out for more now


----------



## Josh90

Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## Keith

Burnt Offerings - Classic 70s horror. This story has a great ending and is just great all around, awesome film.


----------



## GuyMontag

Foul Play (1978 )


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Pay it Forward

The book was waaay better.


----------



## equiiaddict

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part one. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## J J Gittes

Harvey - Great film, funny and suprisingly uplifting


----------



## meganmila

Wristcutters: A love story. The ending was like what? :lol


----------



## Keith

The Outlaw Josey Wales - a fave film of mine, though I love all of Eastwood's westerns.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Lasair

The Reader - It was really good


----------



## kosherpiggy

Smurfs. I thought it was really cute


----------



## Godless1

*Thank You For Smoking*. Good movie.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Since I cannot sleep because I am feeling anxious from paxil withrawl, I thought I would share what I have been watching this week-ish.

*Deadline USA* (1952) starring Humphrey Bogart. This is not available on DVD and probably not on VHS either. I got to see it in the theatre, part of a double feature with...

*Chicago Deadline* (1949) starring Alan Ladd and Donna Reed. This too is unavailable.

*Carrie* (1952) starring Jennifer Jones and Laurence Olivier. A lovely adaptation of Sister Carrie by Theodore Dreiser.

*Somewhere* (2010) starring Stephen Dorff and Elle Fanning. It should have been called "Boredom and Detatchment in Los Angeles." I had zero expectations because I hated Lost in Translation. This was pretty bad.

*The Mikado* (1939) I have been on a Gilbert and Sullivan kick lately. I prefer the 80's version of Pirates of Penzance in terms of G&S productions.

*Cries and Whispers* (1972) Starring Liv Ullmann, Harriett Andersson, directed by Ingmar Bergman. It was at times difficult to watch. It was beautiful. I love Liv.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Cabaret (1972)

Pretty good.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Dracula (1931)

I watched both the English and Spanish, and I loved them both.


----------



## Keith

In Harm's Way - love this movie so many stars in it John Wayne, Kirk Douglas etc. 

A Fistful of Dollars - essential spag western, its Yojimbo but a western and it works quite well 

D.O.A. - one of the best noirs around with a unique story


----------



## Lasair

Punk Drunk Love


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Paragon

Shutter Island. Pretty damn good!


----------



## J J Gittes

Some like it Hot - Further reinforces the fact that Jack Lemmon and Tony Curtis are 'da men'. Particularly liked Spats' cuban heels


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Serpico (1973)

One of my favourites.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Disarray said:


> Serpico (1973)
> 
> One of my favourites.


It's a great film, Pacino does an awesome job in it


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## J J Gittes

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956) - Amazing film, seemed rather like a Twilight Zone episode which is a plus


----------



## Keith

Hang 'em High - Eastwood survives a lynching and gets revenge

The Magician - I was impressed with this film the ending was great, another solid Ingmar Bergman film


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Cerrada

The Red Violin ( 1998 )


----------



## alex123

Cop out, tracy morgan´s good first accion film


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The client. 


Classic.


----------



## alte

Life of Brian. I like the first Monty Python film better.


----------



## demian1

Tree of Life.

Beautifully sad.


----------



## papaSmurf

I've only seen the trailer, but apparently some French dudes made a silent movie about the silent film era. It looks pretty neat! The lead actor is sporting a seriously impressive mustache.


----------



## lazygnome

greta 5.5/10

didnt capture my interest or sympathy at all therefore found it pointless


----------



## Meli24R

Fright Night, pretty good vampire flick


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Rango.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show (It's just a jump to the left...)


----------



## purplefruit

Fight Club

thank goodness it wasn't really about fighting


----------



## TheExplosionist

Fast Five - 6/10

Wouldn't have bothered if The Rock wasn't in it


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Your Highness - Disappointing. The people who made this comedy made a truly funny one called Pineapple Express. I recommend that one instead.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Strangely beautiful as usual. Gets a little silly near the end, though..


----------



## atticusfinch

*Rich Kids*, _(1979)_

Had a very similar setting and subject matter as *The Squid and The Whale*, _(2005)_. Hm.


----------



## Witchcraft

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Oh I loved this one. Must watch once again soon :yes

The last movie I watched was Fish Tank, and I have to say it was quite crappy.


----------



## avoidobot3000

^^ I like the way Hitchcock avoids explaining why the birds went mad.. leaves it ambiguous and makes it creepier


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Adaptation


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Sucker Punch, absolutely dreadful 0/10


----------



## nairam

Kung Fu Panda 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## Cheesecake

The Reef. Sharks.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

It was ok. I love Romola Garai and Michael Fassbender so I thought I would like it more than I did. It was decent though.


----------



## Ih8Hondas

Spaceballs.


----------



## J J Gittes

Breakfast at Tiffany's - Brilliant, after the extremely dull first half


----------



## Misfits

Eden Lake - not bad, not bad at all


----------



## EagerMinnow84

J J Gittes said:


> Breakfast at Tiffany's - Brilliant, after the extremely dull first half


I love Audrey Hepburn, but I found the entire film to be rather dull. I watched it again last year to see if I change my views on it. Nope. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker

Foxfire


----------



## kosherpiggy

bean


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Independance day.

Is it Bill paxton, or Bill pullman? either way he's not a very convincing president...


----------



## General Shy Guy

^Pullman, Paxton is in Twister.

And yeah, he was the worst actor in the movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Canyon - I only half watched it so I will watch it again but it's a great lost in the outback kind of story with some pretty intense scenes, I'll watch it again

Delta - There is so much beauty in the relationship in the film as well as cinematography, it is very sad in the end though

The Town - I rewatched it beginning to end, its' quite good

The Devil's Tomb - It was a bit dumb but it kept me busy

The Timekeeper - The a strange mix of extremely brutal men & eccentric ones but overall it's ok. Aspects of it remind me of _Van Dieman's Land_

The Ghost Writer - I really like this film, I think it's a great political scandal piece


----------



## EagerMinnow84

A saucy melodrama.


----------



## papaSmurf

Just finished watching Dear Lemon Lima. It was a charming and well-shot little coming of age movie! Definitely got the feeling that I wasn't really the film's target audience, but it's nice to watch something that isn't for you from time to time.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

My Bloody Valentine 3D
(My stepdad has a 3D Tv XD)


----------



## J J Gittes

Strangers on a Train - Another great film by Hitchcock. I loved Bruno, and his unusual Lobster tie


----------



## Aloysius

The Boondock Saints.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Horde - This zombie film is great on so many levels, love it!



J J Gittes said:


> Strangers on a Train - Another great film by Hitchcock. I loved Bruno, and his unusual Lobster tie


It really is a great film


----------



## Ckg2011

Halloween (1978)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lightning Jack


----------



## Robodontopus

The Muppet Movie.


----------



## stupiditytries

The Debt.

I'm glad I went to see the movie yesterday. A very good cast and I liked the atmosphere.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Vision Quest - one of those inspirational sports movie, this one about a high school wrestler. Pretty good better than average. Star Matthew Modine basically leads the life I wished I had.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

John Q - I found this movie to be very moving, I've watched it many times


----------



## Toad Licker

Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Robodontopus

Trainspotting. Holy crapazoid.


----------



## Spindrift

Stargate. Dumb, but fun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Patch Adams - It's a nice story

The Resident - The guy plays quite the creep but it drags a bit


----------



## whiterabbit

Apartment Zero


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## introvert33

The Season of the Witch. Pretty awful, but that can be entertaining sometimes.


----------



## Robodontopus

Paul. It wasn't that great, but I like Simon Pegg and Nick Frost so much that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Precious (2009)

Good film, albeit mildly unsettling.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Animal Kingdom -I gave it another go as I quite enjoyed it the first time through

Crime - It's an interesting rawly shot Canadian film with characters that exhibit SA tendencies but it's also quite sad in the end too

Indiana Jones & The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull - It was ok, entertaining in it's way


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Planet of the Apes (It was good but I didn't think it was anything to rave about like what seems to be happening online)


----------



## millenniumman75

I watched "Shocker" last night. It was about Horace Pinker, a TV repairman by day, serial killer by night who is electrocuted and becomes electricitied when he does black magic worship on a TV set on death row. He then zaps in people, possessing them, including a six-year old girl (who I would have to give an infraction to considering the language that came out of her mouth while possessed).

He gets stuck in a TV world where he belongs :lol.


----------



## J J Gittes

Rebecca - Pretty good film, although in my opinion it doesn't hold a candle to Shadow of a Doubt, or Strangers on a Train. Not really the same genre though


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

After.Life - It wasn't really anything special but for all the guys who have a crush on Christina Ricci it's worth checking out as they have quite a few nude shots of her in it


----------



## Escape Artist

How to Train Your Dragon

It was surprisingly good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Beauty


----------



## Robodontopus

Listened to the commentary on Gangs of New York last night.


----------



## Pebblesdundee

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, pretty good film


----------



## Keith

The Hitch-Hiker (1953) - Awesome suspenseful noir about two guys who pick up a serial killer

Jamaica Inn - Decent Hitchcock movie made during his late British sound days. Its about a group of thieves who cause shipwrecks and murder the crews.

Fitzcarraldo - Awesome movie, Klaus Kinski is perfect in this movie as the eccentric opera lover Fitzcarraldo, who always has a big scheme to hit it rich, and build his opera house in the jungle.


----------



## Escape Artist

Now going to watch Southbounders. Always keeps me inspired to take on big challenges.


----------



## olschool

priest


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

The greatest movie ever sold.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Keith said:


> Fitzcarraldo - Awesome movie, Klaus Kinski is perfect in this movie as the eccentric opera lover Fitzcarraldo, who always has a big scheme to hit it rich, and build his opera house in the jungle.


I really want to see this. I only Kinski/Herzog film I saw was _Aguirre Wrath of God._


----------



## Rest or Real?

dont be afraid of the dark

a*s


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I really want to see this. I only Kinski/Herzog film I saw was _Aguirre Wrath of God._


You should see it, its really an incredible film  There's just one Kinski/Herzog film I have yet to see its called Cobra Verde, i hope to see it sometime soon. All of their films that I've seen are great though, I'd recommend any of them. Wozzeck is great if you want to see Kinski play a nut but one that your sympathetic to. I think Aguirre might be my favorite out of them all I love how surreal it gets at the end, I just love Herzog's style.


----------



## meganmila

500 days of summer. So honest and true.


----------



## Dane

"Shutter Island". It was a bit too long. I would have to give a marginal thumbs down.


----------



## Meli24R

Source Code, meh it was ok


----------



## Still Waters

Apollo 18-Really Awful!!! 95% of it is just boring - you know it's bad when you keep wishing they'd just die already.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Little Mermaid


----------



## Charizard

TiMER

I liked most of the movie, but not the ending.


----------



## companioncube

attack the block

decent for a british film, but kinda glorifies chavs/rubeboys when they should all die and rot


----------



## 0lly

companioncube said:


> attack the block
> 
> decent for a british film, but kinda glorifies chavs/rubeboys when they should all die and rot


:lol


----------



## J J Gittes

Trainspotting - Awesome film. Robert Carlyle plays a psychopath yet again


----------



## atticusfinch

*Snatch*, _(2000)_

*The Birdcage*, _(1996)_

*Metal: A Headbanger's Journey*, _(2005)_


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## Keith

High Plains Drifter - Eastwood's westerns always put me in a better mood


----------



## Pebblesdundee

Toy Story 2...the best way to make me feel like a little kid again 

Although it's very sad that I was sat there singing "He's the Rootinest Tootinest Cowboy in the Wild, Wild West!" :no


----------



## scottishdude

Beautiful thing


----------



## meganmila

Bundy: An American icon. Heh.


----------



## layitontheline

Fright Night
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Ever Since the World Ended
Primer
The Experiment
Hunger
Orphan


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I just saw "Brooklyn's Finest" on Netflix!


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Sunrise: A Song of Two Humans (1927)
The more I watch silent films, the more I love them! 

The Prestige (2006)
It was pretty good, but I like Christopher Nolan's other films better.


----------



## Charizard

Dear Zachary

There were a couple parts that tried to play things up through using a certain kind of editing, but it was still intensely emotional and genuine as a whole and I would highly recommend seeing it at least once.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

The life before her eyes - Amazing performances by Evan R Wood/Uma Thurman...the twist really got me  probably one of the best movies about high sch shootings imo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Excited - It's a Canadian comedey drama about a guy with relationship/sexual issues, I liked it

Magnolia - This film is so intense, great characters, great all around


----------



## Escape Artist

Ink.

It is always great.


----------



## Daniel87

rise of the planet of the apes


----------



## Meli24R

From Within- decent horror film. The acting was surprisingly good and the story was okay, but the ending was pretty lame.

Bridesmaids-I enjoyed it


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Finally able to sit down and watch another movie. Abit stressed as of late. 

Rewatched Triangle tonite. A fine horror movie with Twilight Zone twists.


----------



## layitontheline

District 9
The Box


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

The Fourth Protocol - An above average spy thriller. Michael Caine and Pierce Brosnan are great as British and Russian adversaries pitted against one another. But nothing terribly original.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I just saw "Our Idiot Brother" :lol


----------



## randomprecision

Spaceballs (for the hundredth time...Mel Brooks is a genius). I was craving Dr. Strangelove but it wasn't on Netflix stream.


----------



## Stillill

The Maltese Falcon - I've really been getting into old movies lately. I just finally saw Citizen Kane recently too. Great movies both lived up to the hype.


----------



## Robodontopus

Biutiful. One of the best movies I've seen in a long time. Javier Bardem is amazing in it. I've seen Alejandro Gonzalez Innaritu's other movies, but this one was definitely my favorite.


----------



## Podee

Final Destination 3...just cos it was on. 
I think those films are watchable but I'd rather watch something less predictable and formulaic. Like you know whose gonna die and there's always a lead up with shots of things coming loose or water dripping but I just like when it finally gets there and someone dies in a gruesome manner


----------



## emmaaa

Office space. - I love how at one part he goes "I did absouletly nothing, and it was everything I expected it to be". I love doing nothing.


----------



## Steve123

The Rock, hadn't seen that movie since the 90s.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Fight Club

It gets better every time I see it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Irina Palm - It's the story of an older British lady how desperately resorts to giving handjobs to pay for her grandsons treatment. It's messed up but interesting I thought

My Own Love Song - It's a bit of a goofy ride about coming to terms with your issues, it was ok

Tennessee - It follows brothers returning home to find their father, it's alright


----------



## General Shy Guy

Rise of The Planet of the Apes - Decent, but not much substance. It didn't feel like much happened in the movie.

Super 8 - I liked that the cast was primarily kids. Pretty good acting. Had it's cheesy moments, but overall pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## StarlightSonic

Hot Fuzz

Good, but not as good as Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## man w/ no name

Deadman


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Really good. It helps to watch the original documentary _Grey Gardens_ and _The Beales of Grey Gardens_ before you watch this.


----------



## layitontheline

1984 - Not a fan. Did the book no justice and I couldn't wait for it to end.


----------



## VCL XI

_Rubber_

Not bad, but mostly felt like a slightly amusing Vimeo short stretched out to 80 minutes. Cool seeing Wings Hauser pop up though.


----------



## acinorevlm

The People Under The Stairs


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet of the Apes (1968 version)


----------



## meganmila

Hard Candy. Amazing acting.


----------



## dollhouse

500 Days of Summer


----------



## General Shy Guy

meganmila said:


> Hard Candy. Amazing acting.


I don't find many movies disturbing, but I thought Hard Candy was :afr . Good, but disturbing.


----------



## kosherpiggy

dazed and confused :]


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Stormclouds

Black Robe. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Robodontopus

The Departed. Both Leo and Matty D's best roles, for me. Everybody is off the charts in this movie.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Apocalypto - outrageous storyline and highly inaccurate but a nice depiction of medieval Mesoamerican savagery in the last days of the Mayans. 

Critters - nice return to a low budget 80s creature feature, not as good as I remembered.


----------



## lyric

Knowing starring Nicholas Cage. Besides his wig getting on my nerves, the movie was decent.


----------



## whiterabbit

Powder

I wish Jeff Goldblum had been my science teacher. I mean, honestly, can you watch this and not be turned on?


----------



## danberado

Unstoppable. Which was unstoppably awesome. I have a soft spot for the train on the loose genre.


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Robodontopus

The School of Rock.


----------



## mooncake

The Godfather

For justice, we must go to Don Corleone.


----------



## J J Gittes

2001: A Space Odyssey - Bizarre, to say the least


----------



## layitontheline

Contagion


----------



## Classified

Contagion.

Wow, they actually made the perfect bio-hazard movie. 

It is a movie you watch in the front row just because you don't want anyone else around you.

I'm kind of glad they released it now, and not in November/December when the movie takes place. There are a lot more sick people then, and you spend a lot more time with people coming from far away.


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Toad Licker

Conquest of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## au Lait

The Mummy












spoiler alert: it's about a mummy


----------



## kittenamos

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## Jenchu

101 Dalmations (Animated version)


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Warrior - Meh. Typical underdog Rocky sports film about MMA (mixed martial arts). But instead of at least creating plausible character and plot development the film is all over the place like buckshot with far-fetched results. 

Tom Hardy is pretty damn ripped and I caught some vibes of Bane in the next Nolan Batman film.


----------



## meganmila

127 hours. The cutting off arm. :O


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Sadly mediocre. Had some interesting parts and had some ho hum parts. I still like Matt Damon though.


----------



## ryobi

The Debt


----------



## au Lait

Red Ridding Hood

Crapfest tbh


----------



## Charizard

Red

It was entertaining. Nothing amazing, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Robodontopus

Almost Famous.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Creation - It tells the story of Charles Darwin as he wrote The Origin Of Species. I thought it was a great drama with a very fitting soundtrack

The City of Your Final Destination - It really liked it & again the soundtrack was very fitting

The Social Network - It was alright


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## leonardess

the fifth element. what a load of crap.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Columbiana - Pretty good, nothing special though. Zoe Saldana makes the movie.


----------



## Jenchu

Sword in the Stone. Great animation


----------



## meganmila

Bunnybee said:


> Tried to watch "Tree of Life" in the cinema, walked out because it was so boring and a load of crap.
> 
> Did watch *Melancholia* in the cinema, it took a while to sink in but I can tell you it's a brilliant movie.


the one with Kristen Dunst? I thought that hasn't come out yet?


----------



## MindOverMood

The Karate Kid
Terminator 2
The Book of Eli


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Bounty Hunter


----------



## Neptunus

Saving Grace. Cute movie.


----------



## Charizard

Hot Tub Time Machine


It sure was... a movie, I guess. I expected it to be pretty mindless, and it delivered beyond my wildest dreams.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

meganmila said:


> the one with Kristen Dunst? I thought that hasn't come out yet?


It isn't out in the US till November.


----------



## RockIt

The Smurfs. Actually not that bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Biutiful - I thought it was great, films with Javier Bardem tend to be solid & this is no exception


----------



## acinorevlm

Chain Letter-- waste of time


----------



## Cheesecake

The Secret of the NIMH


----------



## IsntThisWhere

12 Monkeys

It was pretty good. I'm usually not that into post-apocalyptic films, but I liked this one.


----------



## Neutrino

Hanna.

It was alright. I liked the camera effects and music. Good choices.


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash


----------



## avoidobot3000

<-- Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Kitsongirl

Hostel. The second one. Sooooo good.


----------



## Still Waters

Contagion - Really liked it!!-Made me feel slightly freaked about even touching the theater door when I left.


----------



## Toad Licker

300


----------



## General Shy Guy

Battle Los Angeles


----------



## acinorevlm

The Terminator-- never get tired of this movie.


----------



## Perkins

Thor, my first movie in almost 3 weeks. 

I HATED it. So bad.


----------



## layitontheline

102 Minutes that Changed the World


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Perkins said:


> Thor, my first movie in almost 3 weeks.
> 
> I HATED it. So bad.


I wasn't a fan either


----------



## wootmehver

*X-Men First Class.*

I want the power to give severe SA to cocky, arrogant people.


----------



## mcdrse

Attack the Block. Loved it!


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Gran Torino. 
It was a good movie.. I think it should've ended differently though. :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Live free or die hard.

Tron Legacy.


----------



## VCL XI

_Red, White & Blue_

Most seem to say the movie drags until the final 30 minutes, but I thought the first half of arthouse drama was so good that I was bummed when it segued into the kinda dumb _Fangoria _half. Still not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian (2011)


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

I am having a difficult time concentrating on movies of late. I keeping retreating inwardly and miss whole swathes of dialogue and plot development.

But not today as I did go to the theatres to see The Debt this morning, not bad but not great either. I really liked the story but not all its contrivances, plotholes, and required suspension of disbelief it abused.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Brooklyn's Finest - I thought it was a decent cop drama


----------



## Robodontopus

Green Hornet-it wasn't that great. Except for Bloodnofsky.


----------



## Toad Licker

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

The Jacket with Adrien Brody and Keira Knightley


----------



## VCL XI

_Modern Girls_

Still sort of reeling from this. I'm a sucker for any movie from this era featuring an obligatory scene in a nightclub with forgotten freestyle/Hi-NRG hits blasting away, and _Modern _was basically that for an entire 80 minutes. Can't go without mentioning the goth club playing "Some Candy Talking" either. Good addition for the "80s films you want to live in" thread, despite the multiple near-rapes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Cheesecake

High Lane


----------



## layitontheline

the perfect teacher.


----------



## Robodontopus




----------



## Kennnie

The new guy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - It was good to watch again


----------



## J J Gittes

Se7en / Seven - Great, but the flow was ruined as I had to stop the film multiple times


----------



## Ballerina

_Psycho_. I love Hitchcock, but this and _Rear Window_ aren't as nice as I remembered. "Meeting you in secret so we can be secretive." And the some of the acting reminds me of _Days Of Our Lives_ or _Frasier_.


----------



## Stilla

Catfish... it was depressing.


----------



## Ballerina

_"__Well, if the woman up there is Mrs. Bates...who's that woman buried out in Greenlawn Cemetery?" 
_
I retract my statements, I'm creeped out.


----------



## J J Gittes

^ Anthony Perkins was perfect for that Role

The Graduate - Brilliant film, amazing soundtrack to boot


----------



## Robodontopus

went and saw Warrior yesterday. Possibly my favorite movie of the year so far, and I don't even like UFC/mixed martial arts stuff. Nick Nolte is amazing in it.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Zookeeper.


----------



## Rocklee96

I was watching Black Hawk Down this morning.


----------



## Toad Licker

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## JayDontCareEh

^Toad, you've watched the whole trilogy now, so which one did you like best? I say _Raiders_ myself.

Last Movie watched was _Munich._ < Also directed by Spielberg.

And it was excellent. Eric Bana's a great actor.


----------



## layitontheline

Cowboys and Aliens. I think the leading star in this was the dog.


----------



## diamondheart89

Just finished watching Planet of the Apes, it was pretty good.


----------



## Robodontopus

Drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Favorite movie of the year so far, and not much else comes out until The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, so it probably will be. I gotta get the soundtrack as soon as it comes out.


----------



## emmaaa

Crash !


----------



## imt

Audition


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cowboys vs. Aliens - It was false advertising, too much drama not enough action & the aliens were pitiful

The Countess - It wasn't quite as good as the first time but I still enjoyed it

35 Shots Of Rum - It's slow & reflective, almost like a documentary of everyday life for a family in France, I really liked it


----------



## LOLA12

the shining - not so good as I thought it would be


----------



## cafune

_Field of Dreams. _

Watched it in English class... we're looking at magic realism. I actually really liked the movie, not looking forward to the essay we've gotta write though...


----------



## Toad Licker

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## atticusfinch

*Before the Devil Knows You're Dead*, _(2007)_

What a crude way to start a film. What a crude way to end a film.

Phillip Seymour Hoffman looked pretty crude, too.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Thor - Yawn! Heimdall got tanned and wears dumb contacts.

X-Men: First Class - The best X-Men movie yet and a decent movie overall.


----------



## BrightDays

Salt


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Agora - I thought Rachel Weisz was good in it & enjoyed the story


----------



## aquilla

Midnight in Paris.And I loved it !


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Made In Dagenham - It's about the women in England who worked for Ford & went on strike to demand equal pay with men, it was good


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961 version)


----------



## VCL XI

_Vibrations _(aka _Cyberstorm_)






...I don't think anything else really needs to be said.


----------



## Keith

Bride of Frankenstein - grew up with films like this always fun and nostalgic to watch

U571 - not bad, didn't see it form the beginning, it doesn't stand the width if a hair compared to Das Boot, but was decent enough to hold my attention


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder By Death


----------



## J J Gittes

Butch Cassidy and the Sun Dance Kid


----------



## EmptyRoom

The 1950's Sabrina with Audrey Hephburn and Humphrey Bogart
-swoons-


----------



## ShyGuy86

Toad Licker said:


> Murder By Death


_"Treacherous road like fresh mushroom...must always-"_

That film always makes me laugh to tears!!

"_Butler gone but pocket still there?"_ :clap:clap

Anyway, me:

At the movies: *Super 8*
On TV: *Funny People*


----------



## Josh90

Face/Off


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## Neptunus

Billy Elliot. Sweet flick.


----------



## Sain

Stake Land. Pretty decent vampire movie


----------



## Robodontopus

Frankenstein. Been watching some of the old Universal monster movies recently. There's such a strange energy about the performances of the monsters, especially Boris Karloff as Frankenstein. I can totally see why these movies became classics.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

An early, decent Bogart film.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Guard

I guess it's the type of movie you either like or hate. I liked it myself.

Also watched Setup and Shaolin.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Runaways - I enjoyed it, it brought back good memories of doing the band thing in high school


----------



## Keith

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? - thought it was awesome


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Mr. Jones
Watched it in abnormal psychology class, and it was surprisingly good.

Original Star Wars trilogy
First time to see it in a while, still one of the greatest trilogies ever.


----------



## J J Gittes

Planes, Trains and Automobiles - Nostalgic


----------



## Keith

Shock - Vincent Price saves this film from being a complete flop

Contraband - good spy film stars Conrad Veidt


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


> An early, decent Bogart film.


Decent is exactly how i'd describe it too :yes


----------



## layitontheline

the runaways - i liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## lockS

just watched 'Don't Go Breaking My Heart' 
that was such a sweet romatic movie!
loved it!
a must-see for everyone!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Lon Chaney's first and only talkie before dying about two months after it was completed. It also has one of the Lollipop Gang munchkins from Wizard of Oz.

It was decent. 



Keith said:


> Contraband - good spy film stars *Conrad Veidt*


There are a couple of his films on TCM on demand I need to watch before the 30th!


----------



## meganmila

Win win. It was good.


----------



## Eirene

"The Duchess". I'm a tiny bit of a history freak, so I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Keith

Mrs Brown - good movie about Queen Victoria starring Judy Dench and Billy Connolly. 

Murder by Death - hilarious movie, Neil Simon sure knows how to write comedy and the acting was great.


----------



## acinorevlm

Requiem


----------



## danberado

Red Dawn ~ Wasn't as campy as I expected. I thought it'd be kind of like The Rescue where the kids are put on a dangerous mission and basically make it out scratch free. This was actually more raw and gritty.


----------



## Charizard

Super

Not sure how to feel about it, really didn't like the ending.


----------



## layitontheline

Boys Don't Cry :'(


----------



## danberado

Terminator Salvation. Pleasantly surprised. While some of the references to the previous movies were painful, some were pretty clever. Did they really have to use almost every notable quote from Terminator 1 and 2 though? I like that they bothered to emulate the stiff, stop-motion animation of the first movie for the robots, it was part of what made the first movie unsettling.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Spider (2002)
It wasn't a bad film, it just didn't feel like it was going anywhere. I guess it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

He Was a Quiet Man - I thought it was great. The scene where he storms home & freaks out, it's so authentic


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Medicine For Melancholy - It's such a pretty story & film, the tale of love that only lasts for the day that they spend together. I've always had a soft spot for such stories. The film is also shot in this washed out almost Black & White tone, another major plus


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Smurfs


----------



## electronic cigarettes

"The man who fell to earth". It wasn't that great but I was really tired.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Devil's Chair - It was dumb but I thought the score was really good & the part where the killer starts screaming the name of the last surviving gal made my laugh so hard


----------



## melissa75

Bridesmaids...for the second time :rofl

Movies don't usually make me laugh this hard, but this one is greatness.


----------



## purplefruit

tinker tailor soldier spy

um...didn't really like it. too hard to follow and know wtf was going on


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I came to the conclusion that just because a film is on TCM doesn't necessarily mean that it is good. 

This isn't a bad movie, just between meh and decent.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Jean Paul Belmondo as a priest. Hot.



> "The man who fell to earth". It wasn't that great but I was really tired.


It wasn't that great.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

The Lion King 3D. I loved it immensely!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Inside Lara Roxx - It's a documentary about a gal from Montreal who went into porn & after only a few scenes contracted HIV, it's sad. She confronts people who she met in the industry & shows how she has lived since


----------



## au Lait

Lion King

in 3D ooooh yeah!


----------



## cpuzManiac

The Dead Zone (1983)


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

Moby Dick, from 1956 I believe


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Man From London - It's literally the slowest film I've ever watched but for those cinematography buffs out there it's a real gem. There are so many lengthy single shot takes where the camera slowly pans around the room or environment the scene takes place in, great stuff. If you have the patience for it it's a solid film


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 2: Aftershock


----------



## Robodontopus

Bride of Frankenstein. Liked it a little bit more than Frankenstein, especially the scenes where the monster is learning to talk and becoming friends with the blind guy in the cottage, or just everything with the monster in general. Boris Karloff is amazing.


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Man From London - It's literally the slowest film I've ever watched but for those cinematography buffs out there it's a real gem. There are so many lengthy single shot takes where the camera slowly pans around the room or environment the scene takes place in, great stuff. If you have the patience for it it's a solid film


Yeah how bout that film? The open sequence is almost painfully slow but i did like the film, its very bleak. Bela Tarr sure has a unique style.

Horror of Dracula - Christopher Lee as Dracula and Peter Cushing as Van Helsing great film!

The Curse of Frankesntein - Peter Cushing as Victor and Christopher Lee as the monster, also an excellent film!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The lord of the rings the return of the king


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Charlotte and her Jules_, a short film by Jean Luc Godard.










_Scenes from a Marriage_ by Ingmar Bergman. Intense. Liv was so lovely in the 60s and 70s.










A delightfully bizarre French stop motion film.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Cape Fear (1991)

Pretty good, although I had a hard time taking it seriously during certain scenes.


----------



## ktbare

"following" 1998, by Christopher Nolan. Was good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bully - It's based on a true story & is sad in the end. A group of teenage friends kill the bully of their group when his abuse becomes too much. The film is very raw, it doesn't hold back in any way


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## Lasair

Dirty Dancing - in a drive in Cinema


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Tree of Life - it was good not great
8½ - one of my favourites


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Driver - quite okay despite being cliched, I was shocked by the ultraviolence in it. But the director whose name I cant recall much more spell is totally stealing a page out of Michael Mann's book all over. It felt like I was watching a second-rate effort from Michael Mann including synth music that gave it a genuine 80s style vibe. Also the ending had a too rushed of a resolution.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_To Be Or Not To Be_, 1942, directed by Ernst Lubtisch and starring Carole Lombard, Jack Benny and Robert Stack.

Soooooooo good.


----------



## Perkins

Teacher's Pet ( 1958 )


----------



## Perkins

EagerMinnow84 said:


> _To Be Or Not To Be_, 1942, directed by Ernst Lubtisch and starring Carole Lombard, Jack Benny and Robert Stack.
> 
> Soooooooo good.


Ooh, good choice. Carole is so underrated.


----------



## ohionick

The Untouchables, didn't know how gory that movie was but good movie


----------



## jenkydora

Scorcerer's Apprentice. Nick Cage


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

American Beauty (1999)

Wow, great movie.


----------



## Sanctus

The wolfman(2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Brothers O'Toole


----------



## danberado

Fright Night 2. 80's and vampires. And a vampire-werewolf?


----------



## trendyfool

requiem for a dream...have yet to finish it though.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Romper Stomper (1992)

raw.


----------



## Keith

Dawn of the Dead - liked it was pretty good


----------



## Robodontopus

Bridesmaids


----------



## meganmila

50/50. Everybody go see it


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Heartless - It's one of those films where flashbacks from the beginning at the end are supposed to reveal the meaning underneath it all but I clearly missed something, lol. The way the film progressed seemed off to me as well, I think it could have been far better


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Pet Sematary
It really wasn't that good. It wasn't scary, and it was very predictable. 

The Innocents
One of my favorites. The atmosphere of the movie is really haunting and beautiful.


----------



## meganmila

May. Disturbing and uncomfortable at times.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Lion King 3D


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## tommo1234

Mum & Dad. It's so ****ed up.


----------



## shadowmask

Moneyball - Fairly predictable sports film that does nothing exceptional, but I liked it.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Pocahontas
Old school disney style 8)
Awwww yeeaaah


----------



## IsntThisWhere

meganmila said:


> May. Disturbing and uncomfortable at times.


Gosh, that movie scared me. The main character is way too relatable. :blank


----------



## EagerMinnow84

IsntThisWhere said:


> The Innocents
> One of my favorites. The atmosphere of the movie is really haunting and beautiful.












That film was _very very very_ creepy.


----------



## meganmila

IsntThisWhere said:


> Gosh, that movie scared me. The main character is way too relatable. :blank


I know right. That's why I said very uncomfortable at times.


----------



## Disconnected

The Hurricane was on TV over here last night. One of my favourites. Can't go wrong with a bit of Denzel, one of the best actors ever IMO.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Pirates of the caribbean Stranger Tides.... IT really wasn't what i expected..specially the ending..it really sucked


----------



## J J Gittes

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Bizarre, but I'd expect nothing less from Terry Gilliam. Loved it anyway


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Cheesecake

Wicked Little Things


----------



## leonardess

District 9 - soooo much better than I thought it would be. oh, saw The Last Castle that same night. although it banged the patriot drum a little too loudly, it was still pretty darn good. It was great to see Robert Redford in a good vehicle again.


----------



## Matomi

Inception. Haven't watched a Movie in a while.


----------



## Robodontopus

Taxi Driver


----------



## Canadian Brotha

leonardess said:


> District 9 - soooo much better than I thought it would be.


I really enjoyed District 9 it felt fresh to me for a film dealing with aliens


----------



## Annie K

Wristcutters: A Love Story


----------



## AussiePea

Annie K said:


> Wristcutters: A Love Story


Watched this only about 2 weeks ago, good movie.

---
Drive, apart from the incredibly annoying goofs, it was good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mr. Noboby - It was a strange one, I'll have to watch it again to see if I can get everything. That said I still enjoyed it overall & thought much of the soundtrack was extremely pretty music


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Dream House. It was actually pretty good with some semi-predictable twists but I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## Keith

The Abominable Snowman - it was alright, needed to feature the creatures more they were barely shown but they did have some kind of esp like power which was pretty cool imo.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> Dream House. It was actually pretty good with some semi-predictable twists but I liked it.


Just saw that tonight, I liked it too


----------



## Perkins

The Smurfs (2011)

Eh.


----------



## Robodontopus

Not sure if it counts as a movie, but I watched the PBS documentary 'Prohibition' yesterday.


----------



## ThisGuy

Toy Story 3

Not bad.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Awful cutesy hipster movie. So very very awful.


----------



## J J Gittes

Taxi Driver - Amazing. Irritatingly I can relate with Travis on not keeping up with the current music, movies etc. Aswell as the loneliness and alienaton


----------



## whiterabbit

Melancholia. It was pretty good, I thought. I'd quite like to go and see it again actually.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## Toad Licker

He Loves Me, He Loves Me Not...


----------



## erasercrumbs

Big Trouble in Little China. Kurt Russel is an American treasure.


----------



## ShyGuy86

For some reason, I've just had the urge to watch _Harry and The Hendersons_.


----------



## Keith

On the Waterfront - it was amazingly good I was very impressed by it, everything was done well: script, acting, cinematography, all very good. Its no suprise it won 8 oscars. Marlon Brando was perfect for the lead.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

A Beautiful Mind - 10/10


----------



## beherit

Scream 4


----------



## sociallyawkward85

dream house but it was too much like shutter island


----------



## Robodontopus

50/50. Really, really good. The fact that it was able to be funny made the serious stuff have a stronger impact, at least for me.


----------



## mooncake

Welcome to the Rileys


----------



## Toad Licker

Big Jake


----------



## huh

The Man Who Knew Too Little

Pretty good, love Bill Murray...haha.


----------



## Ih8Hondas

She's Out Of My League. It's hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Innamorata

Serenity.


----------



## leave me alone

The Tree of Life
1/10


----------



## whiterabbit

Drive


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Death And The Maiden.


It felt kinda long, but it was still pretty good.


----------



## Popularity

Good Will Hunting.
I only watched the first half last night and plan on finishing it today.


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## dave76

It's kind of a funny story, I'm a sucker for a feel good rom-com.


----------



## J J Gittes

Falling Down - Great, quite similar to Taxi Driver


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

From Dusk Till Dawn (1996)

An old favourite I haven't seen in years.


----------



## introvert33

Moneyball, it was good.


----------



## Rixy

Godfather Part II. 

Yes, yes. I know I'm behind :b Personally, I thought De Niro was much better in Raging Bull.


----------



## HughJ

The Rite


----------



## J J Gittes

American Beauty - Amazing, striking and unforgetable


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe (Calista Flockhart)


----------



## Funeral Portrait

Colombiana.

Standard uber-revenge story. Pretty cheesy execution. Nice visuals (not effects, mind you).


----------



## meganmila

J J Gittes said:


> American Beauty - Amazing, striking and unforgetable


I didn't like that movie so much. :/


----------



## J J Gittes

meganmila said:


> I didn't like that movie so much. :/


Whilst I loved it, I can see why some wouldn't, so that's fine


----------



## Joe

EagerMinnow84 said:


> A delightfully bizarre French stop motion film.


Ive seen most of that (was past 2 so i had to go to bed about a hour in), its a suprisingly nice film. But the last film I saw was saw 2 so its completely the opposite but again not as bad as i thought it would be. (I prefair panic though!)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The lord of the rings: the return of the king


----------



## Gorillaz

50/50


----------



## Toad Licker

Nell


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Titanic


----------



## CynicalOptimist

Monster-In-Law starring Jane Fonda and Jennifer Lopez. Most of the acting except for Jane Fonda and a few others, was disappointing, but I still enjoyed watching it. It was a funny movie.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Do The Right Thing*, _(1989)_

It was like a long poem. _(It was good)_.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

The Uninvited (1944) starring Ray Milland and Ruth Hussey. A creepy ghost story mystery. One of the best. Dont know why this isnt available on DVD yet, perfect companion to catch along with The Innocents (1961) and The Haunting (1963) for this October Halloween.


----------



## HughJ

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Robodontopus

Red. John Malkovich is hilarious in it.


----------



## Keith

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> The Uninvited (1944) starring Ray Milland and Ruth Hussey. A creepy ghost story mystery. One of the best. Dont know why this isnt available on DVD yet, perfect companion to catch along with The Innocents (1961) and The Haunting (1963) for this October Halloween.


Good movies, havent seen The Innocents yet but the other two are classics! :yes


----------



## Cheesecake

Black Water. Killer croc.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Julia - It's such an intense film, there's a rawness about it, it captures desperation very well indeed but also shows that even very strained relationship can be of great importance, solid film

Black Field - I really liked the characters in this one & the way the story unfolds

Winter's Bone - I had seen it already but it was still good with another go

The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest - I'm a fan of the trilogy


----------



## introvert33

Gorillaz said:


> 50/50


did you like it?


----------



## IsntThisWhere

The Silence of The Lambs
Amazing. It still stands up as a great movie, even though I've seen it about 5 times.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Keith said:


> Good movies, havent seen The Innocents yet but the other two are classics! :yes


Oh, The Innocents might the best of the bunch really. A must see.

The B&W photography in these films is marvelous in drawing out mood and atmosphere. :yes


----------



## Keith

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> Oh, The Innocents might the best of the bunch really. A must see.
> 
> The B&W photography in these films is marvelous in drawing out mood and atmosphere. :yes


I'll definitely have to check it out then!


----------



## Gorillaz

introvert33 said:


> did you like it?


Yeah I really did. Nice story. Didn't think you could make a cancer comedy but they did...


----------



## meganmila

Captivity. Everybody hates that movie I kind of liked it heh


----------



## Insomnium

Transformers 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Caddyshack


----------



## xTKsaucex

PANDORUM. 

Watched it stoned, unfortunately my face started doing the old twitching and burst out laughing in front of 5 of my house mates when someone just opened a door in the film. Found it hilarious for some reason.


----------



## catcharay

'The Help' with Emma Stone -- it's a girly movie and I was teary for some scenes. Good overrall


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Cell 211_ - Spanish prison film. Very violent, but worth watching for Luis Tosar's performance alone.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Little Nicky (2000)

Meh, soundtrack was good though.


----------



## scooby

Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker

Beetlejuice


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## jonesy852

.


----------



## Tommmy

Diary of The Dead.

Started off really badly, but I thought it picked up towards the end when they were in that mansion. Not a terrible film overall I guess, just incredibly average.


----------



## Dan iel

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Save Ferris!


----------



## HughJ

_*Ali (will smith starred, michael mann directed)*_


----------



## GioUK

13 Assassins. not the most original plot (to be fair it is a samurai movie) but the 45 minute battle at the end is just ridiculously fun!!


----------



## Robodontopus

Vertigo. Been Hitchcockin it up recently.


----------



## tommo1234

I watched 'A Serbian Film' the other day. It's the only film I'll never be watching again in my life.


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## EagerMinnow84

whatsername75 said:


>


I never heard of this one before! I must see it. 

Did you like it?


----------



## Perkins

Under The Cherry Moon (1986)


----------



## meganmila

The boy in the striped pajamas. Why did I agree to watch this.  Why?!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Platoon (1986)


----------



## Toad Licker

Transylmania


----------



## atticusfinch

*Paths of Glory*, _(1957)_


----------



## olschool

terminator salvation


----------



## dandynamo

The Entitled


----------



## crsohr

DRIVE (2011)

You guys have got to see this movie, seriously! **** it is so good, actually it is better than good it is great! Best movie I saw thus far in 2011. The soundtrack was absolutely killer, some 80's synth new wave masterpiece. Very stylish movie I loved it and would totally recommend it.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Event Horizion


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## Robodontopus

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Cove. C'est tres cool. Such deeply passionate people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

North - It's a cool Norwegian film following a guy who encounters various people as he travels north to see the son he just found out about

Never Let Me Go - It's an interesting drama, intense & sad. I liked it


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Texas Chain Saw Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## scooby

LOTR trilogy, well I'll be watching the 3rd one soon. Done over 3 days.


----------



## 0lly

Blade Runner


----------



## Meli24R

Terminator Salvation-disappointing not surprisingly, it was just one long action sequence and there was pretty much no character development. The only character that was slightly interesting was Marcus.


----------



## christacat

Brighton Rock


----------



## catcharay

Little Fockers was hilarious! I don't know why it got a bad review...it was really fun and lighthearted


----------



## IsntThisWhere

The Driller Killer
Found it a bit boring. Like Taxi Driver, but not good.


----------



## Slim Shady

Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## max87

You mean in the theater? The King's Speech. 
On DVD it was Andrei Rublev by Andrei Tarkovsky


----------



## IsntThisWhere

They Live


----------



## Robodontopus

The Lost World: Jurassic Park


----------



## lazy calm

Grey Gardens (1979)

yeah! I finally watched this doc. So happy that i saw it but now i'm crazy addicted...

The whole mother-daughter relationship was kind of moving :cry

Love it all, especially little Edie


----------



## Stardust3

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Rixy

Alien. Are the sequels any good?


----------



## lazy calm

Rixy said:


> Alien. Are the sequels any good?


alien ('79) is the sh*t :b

I've seen atleast the next two sequels but can't remember them too well...


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Helen - It really shows the depths with which depression can capture you, it's very sad but also very good

Eat, Pray, Love - It has it's lighter moments but overall is a decent film about trying to find yourself

Alien - It's awesome, a crescendo of a film. Sigourney Weaver is so young & looks great storming through the ship with a flamethrower, lol. I'd only seen bits of each Alien film but AMC has them all on today so I've set them to record.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Signs
Really underrated, I'd say that it's one of the two Shymalan movies worth seeing.


----------



## GivenToFly

Pursuit of HappYness

I love that movie.


----------



## herz

Taxi Driver.

One of my favorites. It is so sad, but has interesting quotes.


----------



## GioUK

The American - it was ok but quite underwhelming in the end, the director seemed to be trying to hard with how it was shot and the middle part of the film dragged alot, very slow. id give it a 5/10


----------



## CynicalOptimist

Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants 2. LOL.


----------



## nycdude

WOW I haven't seen a movie in a while.


----------



## dlennr

"Final Sacrifice" on Mystery Science Theatre 3000, lol.


----------



## Keith

Damnation - The film is extremely bleak in its use of black and white cinematography and long takes and frequent rain. Its a bit film noirish in style but really shares nothing plot wise or dialogue wise with a noir. Good film!


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark
The original. It was pretty good, I could see how it scared people when it first came out. Is the remake any good?


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Search For Spock


----------



## Robodontopus

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner. I have a bit of a man-crush on Sidney Poitier.


----------



## Keith

The Amazing Dr. Clitterhouse - Great crime movie starring Edward G. Robinson and Humphrey Bogart


----------



## beshino

Hellraiser 3 hell on earth. Was thinking of watching some horror films, but I don't really find anything worthwhile to watch. Low attention span. I want some gore and some awesomeness.

oo. Saw through a couple of threads. Braindead. gunna go watch instead of watching hellraiser again. xD


----------



## enzo

Eastern Promises


----------



## EagerMinnow84

IsntThisWhere said:


> Signs
> Really underrated, I'd say that it's one of the two Shymalan movies worth seeing.


I would give this 4 stars if I stop the dvd before the awful ending. Everything else leading up to the end was great.










I finally saw this! So good. I read the book a few months ago and it was a great adaptation. It also had a stronger ending than it had in the book, which is odd.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Vivre Sa Vie (1962) and Le Mepris (1963) by Jean-Luc Godard.


----------



## Mason

I don't understand the fact why only 37% of people liked this film on Rotten Tomatoes. :\


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Voyage Home


----------



## Canadian Brotha

IsntThisWhere said:


> Signs
> Really underrated, I'd say that it's one of the two Shymalan movies worth seeing.


I really liked Signs too, I thought it was a nice take on films involving aliens



Keith said:


> Damnation - The film is extremely bleak in its use of black and white cinematography and long takes and frequent rain. Its a bit film noirish in style but really shares nothing plot wise or dialogue wise with a noir. Good film!


What year? Your description makes it sound like something to look up



Mason said:


> I don't understand the fact why only 37% of people liked this film on Rotten Tomatoes. :\


I never trust online ratings for films, I liked that one too


----------



## Ballerina

Mason said:


> I don't understand the fact why only 37% of people liked this film on Rotten Tomatoes. :\


Critics aren't people. :teeth Except Roger Ebert. ♥

Manbearpig's _An Inconvenient Truth_. For all his separate flaws, I loved that documentary. I should've gotten around to it an earlier date.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Aliens - I don't know why it's taken me until now to watch this series, I'm really enjoying it


----------



## Chairman Dan

_The Ghost Writer_ - really good political thriller starring Ewan McGregor. Directed by Roman Polanski.


----------



## VCL XI

_Michael_

The likely Josef Fritzl-inspired study of a child molester and his kidnapped boy captive, shot in a cold and detached Austrian fashion ala Michael Haneke or Ulrich Seidl (I believe the director of _Michael _has previously worked with the former). Succeeds in making the audience maximally anxious throughout, even with a complete lack of anything exceedingly graphic shown on-screen. Fair warning though: it will ruin "Sunny" by Boney M for you _forever_.

Edit: Oh yeah, funny story...I saw this at a film festival in town, and while I was waiting in line for it, a couple of fraternity-bro types and their girlfriends were behind me giggling and saying things like, "This movie is going to be hilarious" and, "We should have gotten more drunk before watching this". I was baffled and even slightly horrified until I realized there was a sudden theater change, and I was in line for some new hockey comedy starring Seann William Scott.


----------



## ak2218

Just watched the remake of The Thing in theaters, it was really good highly recommend it to any horror fans that havent seen it yet


----------



## Moon Thief

Eraserhead, I think I have to watch this again. I was completely lost watching it.


----------



## complex

Limitless.
What a great movie! I have seen it 3 times in the last week! Everyone I know loves it. GO rent it!


----------



## avoidobot3000

complex said:


> Limitless.
> What a great movie! I have seen it 3 times in the last week! Everyone I know loves it. GO rent it!


I fell asleep twice trying to watch this... I still don't know what happens in the end. Funny because its a relatively short movie. Very shallow main character that I really didn't care about. Cheating for the pursuit of money and power, ugh.
A lot more imagination in this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/what-would-your-ideal-life-be-like-147008/


----------



## scooby

Batman Begins.


----------



## secreta

Suicide room / Sala samobójców


----------



## CeilingStarer

Super 8

I actually really liked this. It had that old-school Spielberg vibe like the Goonies (was directed by Spielberg and J.J. Abrams). This was further enhanced by it being set in 1979 (when kids actually went outside/rode bikes/didn't have iPods in/looking at phones constantly), and having somewhat of an extraterrestrial theme. Some paranormal stuff goes on in town, and a bunch of kids get involved before it turns into a **** storm with the US Air Force. It follows the typical formula of ET etc, but was fun to watch.


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> What year? Your description makes it sound like something to look up


its from 1988 and directed by the same guy(Bela Tarr) who made the Man From London, its really a great film i think you would enjoy it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Alien 3 & Alien Resurrection - I loved the entire series, good to see them all in a weekend



Keith said:


> its from 1988 and directed by the same guy(Bela Tarr) who made the Man From London, its really a great film i think you would enjoy it.


Cool. Thanks man


----------



## Moon Thief

Mysterious Skin


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> Alien 3 & Alien Resurrection - I loved the entire series, good to see them all in a weekend
> 
> Cool. Thanks man


Anytime man anytime


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Final Frontier


----------



## meganmila

Moon Thief said:


> Mysterious Skin


Did you like it?


----------



## Mr Blues

Mississippi Burning

Excellent film.


----------



## whiterabbit

Wattstax



VCL XI said:


> _Michael_


I've been wanting to see that one. Not sure when or if it's playing anywhere near me though.


----------



## J J Gittes

Die Hard - Yippie-ki-yay mother****er


----------



## iChoseThisName

The first rule of this film is I am not to talk about it..... ****ing love it though. Cant remember what was the last film I saw on the Big screen.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Bride Wars*, _(2009)_

I'm surprised I got through it. It wasn't that bad. _(In fact, I like Anne Hathaway a bit more)_.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Meli24R

Trick or Treat- it was alright

Star Trek (the 2009 one) I quite liked it. I can't compare it to the original series though because I've never seen it.


----------



## VCL XI

_Attenberg_
Well...the _Dogtooth_-like weird bits were "cute", and I couldn't possibly dislike a movie with so many Suicide songs on the soundtrack. It starts to drag early in though, and by the halfway point I felt kind of like, "Ok, got it."
_
Red State_
Was generally quite impressed; absolutely worth it for Parks and Goodman. Kind of a shame it went straight-to-internet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Undiscovered Country


----------



## Neutrino

The Lion King


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Reef

The Hurt Locker

Icefilms is amazing


----------



## Glue

Hanzo the Razor: Sword of Justice



VCL XI said:


> _
> Red State_
> Was generally quite impressed; absolutely worth it for Parks and Goodman. Kind of a shame it went straight-to-internet.


The fact that Goodman is starting to resemble a snapping turtle made it a little difficult to concentrate on the plot. But yeah, definitely worth seeing.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## Jcgrey

Limitless. I wish there were a substance like that. But without the side effects.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Constantine - I liked it more the first time I seen it but it's still decent enough

In The Cut - I really like it. It's poetic & erotic


----------



## Unknownn

Contagion


----------



## Dkate

hangover 2!!its really great.


----------



## Keith

The Public Enemy - classic gangster film featuring James Cagney in his breakthrough role

Dirty Money aka Un Flic - pretty good crime movie not Melville's finest but still worth seeing once if You like French crime/gangster movies

The Mummy (1959) what a great movie starring Christopher Lee as the mummy and Peter Cushing as an archaeologist


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Keith said:


> The Public Enemy - classic gangster film featuring James Cagney in his breakthrough role


So good! I love Cagney. Bad guy Cagney and song and dance man Cagney.


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


> So good! I love Cagney. Bad guy Cagney and song and dance man Cagney.


Cagney is awesome one of my favorite actors, i'll watch anything with him in it!


----------



## Kennnie

Fast five! Vin diesel was really yummy looking!


----------



## dlennr

Halloween 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## iChoseThisName

Watching Team America right now.


----------



## Tommy5000

Paranormal Activity 3


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

Drive


----------



## meganmila

Tommy5000 said:


> Paranormal Activity 3


Was it good?


----------



## Paper Samurai

Open Your Eyes.

(The original Spanish movie that Vanilla Sky was adapted from)

A young Penelope Cruz not only gave a great performance but looked stunning in this :yes


----------



## EagerMinnow84

In the theatre!

It was great.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Just saw the new Sonic The Hedgehog movie. Talk about an all-star cast!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paper Samurai said:


> Open Your Eyes.
> 
> (The original Spanish movie that Vanilla Sky was adapted from)
> 
> A young Penelope Cruz not only gave a great performance but looked stunning in this :yes


I had no idea Vanilla Sky was adapted from another film but it's not surprising to hear. So many films are adaptations, American remakes of foreign films or remakes of classics.

Anyway I plan to add that to my watchlist now & check it out



EagerMinnow84 said:


>


I watched Frankenstein at the beginning of the year, it would be cool to see it in theatres!


----------



## Meli24R

Land of The Dead-found it pretty boring, fast forwarded through a lot of it


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Canadian Brotha said:


> I watched Frankenstein at the beginning of the year, it would be cool to see it in theatres!


It was really fun watching Frankenstein and Bride of with a big audience. It makes those two films a lot funnier.


----------



## katiec2312

Life of Brian


----------



## Keith

I Confess - pretty solid Hitchcock film it had some great camera angles and a montage sequence. Its about a priest who during confession someone admits that they murdered someone but through a bunch of circumstances the murder gets pinned on the priest.

Dracula Has Risen From the Grave - pretty good effort by Hammer Films I liked it, Christopher Lee stars as Dracula.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Keith said:


> I Confess - pretty solid Hitchcock film it had some great camera angles and a montage sequence. Its about a priest who during confession someone admits that they murdered someone but through a bunch of circumstances the murder gets pinned on the priest.


A mediocre Hitchcock for me. Not nearly as bad as _Under Capricorn_ though. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


> A mediocre Hitchcock for me. Not nearly as bad as _Under Capricorn_ though. :b


Yeah I thought it was good not great the cinematography was what i liked best the story kinda lags in parts if it didnt have that montage where the cops are going around to all the churches i wouldn't have liked it as much. Under Capricorn is one of the Hitchcock films i have no desire to see lol, the worst Hitch film I've ever seen was Number 17 its terrible but it was an early sound work so its excusable.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Canadian Brotha said:


> I had no idea Vanilla Sky was adapted from another film but it's not surprising to hear. So many films are adaptations, American remakes of foreign films or remakes of classics.
> 
> Anyway I plan to add that to my watchlist now & check it out


I would definitely recommend you give it a watch :yes It stuck in my mind for a few days after, it was that powerful a movie. The only other film that did the same was 'Mysterious Skin' thanks to it's emotive ending sequence.

I must confess though; I've never seen Vanilla Sky, so my perspective wasn't affected by it. But I've been told that it might influence your opinion of the original if you see the remake first. VS is fairly close to the original but with a big tone shift, faster editing and stylisations, a mainstream soundtrack and significant edits in a couple of places to make it more palatable to Western audiences. OYE in contrast is apparently darker in tone, and not afraid to be ambigious.

Penelope Cruz is the one constant :b She appears in both movies as the same character. And Tom Cruise is apparently too likeable and perhaps a bit type cast for the lead. He also doesn't look nearly as different as Cesar did in the original after the early significant event. (again probs to make it more acceptable for Western audiences)


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## scooby

Zombieland


----------



## Meli24R

Wolf Creek-watching this right now and it's pretty disturbing. It's so annoying how they make characters in horror movies so dumb. This girl had the perfect opportunity to kill this serial killer who was torturing her friend and is going to murder her and her friend, but she doesn't. Wtf he's laying unconscious on the ground why does she not stab him or bash his head in? They're way out in the middle of nowhere it's not like they can run for help.


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


Awesome movie, the woman who wrote the original story had agoraphobia.

Panic in the Streets - I thought this movie was really good Elia Kazan directing and starring Richard Widmark. Its about trying to prevent the spread of plague when they discover it on a murdered body, they need to find the criminals who committed the murder and everyone who came in contact to prevent an outbreak of plague.


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Lobo


----------



## Joe

Batman Returns. (1992 one) Its a nice change from the newer, more dark batman films. (All 3 are good though.)


----------



## IsntThisWhere

A Clockwork Orange
Amazingly disturbing, disturbingly amazing. One of the greatest movies ever made, in my opinion.


----------



## Toad Licker

Crazy Heart


----------



## Keith

Revenge of Frankenstein - really good nearly as good as The Curse of...

Night Creatures - pretty cool movie about smuggling, and phantoms that are found in the nearby marsh 

Halloween - Classic movie


----------



## melissa75

I went to see this today, and it was probably the best I've seen this year.


----------



## meganmila

melissa75 said:


> I went to see this today, and it was probably the best I've seen this year.


It really is? Ooooo I want to see it.


----------



## melissa75

meganmila said:


> It really is? Ooooo I want to see it.


Yes, definitely! The ending was kind of abrupt. I didn't want it to end . The lady behind me said, "Well, geez, that's it?" when it ended. Haha. Elizabeth Olsen was just terrific, too. I can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## meganmila

melissa75 said:


> Yes, definitely! The ending was kind of abrupt. I didn't want it to end . The lady behind me said, "Well, geez, that's it?" when it ended. Haha. Elizabeth Olsen was just terrific, too. I can't wait to see more of her!


I seen the trailor many times and she looks great in it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

melissa75 said:


> I went to see this today, and it was probably the best I've seen this year.


I have that on my watchlist, seems it could be interesting


----------



## EagerMinnow84

melissa75 said:


> I went to see this today, and it was probably the best I've seen this year.


I shall be watching this on Monday. 

____


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Body Snatcher - It's a classic I finally got around to seeing today as it was on TCM, it's brilliant all around!


----------



## andy1984

Naked Lunch - for like the 100th time lol. I seem to like if for the themes of lonliness and alien-ness. I wanted to watch Last Life in the Universe but got nothing to play it on


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bedlam(1946) - It's a great mix of witty comedy & confrontation of this issues surrounding care for the mentally ill, solid film


----------



## CeilingStarer

Paranormal Activity 3

Got dragged to see it with my sister. same old bs, and completely ruined by little 14 y.o. *****es up the back talking, screaming, OMGz-ing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers


----------



## Mur

Eraserhead, kinda lost my appetite afterwards :/


----------



## General Shy Guy

Diary of the Dead

Decent, but you'd think that George A. Romero would be able to afford better actors at this stage of his career.


----------



## atticusfinch

Notus said:


> Eraserhead, kinda lost my appetite afterwards :/


Same experience. I had to throw up afterwards. (_I think it was because of that dinner scene_).

---

*Bram Stoker's Dracula*, _(1992)_ and *Bridget Jone's Diary*, _(2001)_.

(_... Those two titles are a coincident_).


----------



## candiedsky

Quarantine II. It easily made my top 20 list of "limited budget horror movies that suck in all departments."


----------



## Robodontopus

attack the block


----------



## candiedsky

meganmila said:


> It really is? Ooooo I want to see it.


The first time I saw this film's preview I knew I wanted to see it. the title alone is enticing enough!


----------



## Perkins

Mildred Pierce (1945)


----------



## iChoseThisName

Just watched Shutter Island, creepy as hell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Charlotte Gray - There are some great moving shots in it, it's decent


----------



## Glue

-The Human Centipede 2
-Zombie High (1987)



candiedsky said:


> Quarantine II. It easily made my top 20 list of "limited budget horror movies that suck in all departments."


I've never seen the Amercan remakes of [Rec], because I heard they're sh*t, but I love the Spanish series. [Rec] 3 comes out next March, and I'm hoping it plays at a theater near me.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Red State


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Battle Los Angeles - I didn't think I would get into it the way I did, I really enjoyed it a lot

Resident Evil - It's been a long time since I seen it & it wasn't as good as I recall

Public Enemies - It seemed a fairly standard historic gangster film but it was still good


----------



## avoidobot3000

Midnight in Paris - Loved it, but I wish people would stop stealing my ideas. Get out of my head Woody Allen.


----------



## eyeguess

The Town

Finally got around to watching this. Saw it a two a.m. and was only planning on watching half then and the other half later, but I got sucked in. I actually really enjoyed it 8.5/10.


----------



## Keith

Curse of the Werewolf
Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed
Nosferatu

I love classic horror!


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Canadian Brotha said:


> Public Enemies - It seemed a fairly standard historic gangster film but it was still good


I hated this film so much. :b



> Midnight in Paris - Loved it, but I wish people would stop stealing my ideas. Get out of my head Woody Allen.


And I loved this film! Owen Wilson being the Woody Allen surrogate. :b


----------



## Lasair

Was brought to see Paranormal Activity....is was bad, very crappy...not at all scary....I laughed....


----------



## rgrwng

i hope i will watch SPACED INVADERS tonight for halloween.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I hated this film so much. :b


I wasn't extremely keen on it but there are a few really good scenes in it I thought so it got the pass. When he gets shot & the bullet pierces his skull is pretty damn cool, lol


----------



## IsntThisWhere

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Innamorata

Currently watching Resident Evil.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## IsntThisWhere

Antichrist


----------



## Tommmy

I watched Thor and 127 Hours last night, Thor was pretty dull I think, although the character Loki was done really well.

127 Hours was incredible on the other hand, really good film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Futureworld


----------



## mrbojangles

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I hated this film so much. :b


Why? it could have been better, but it wasn't that bad. I liked how they filmed most of it in Chicago, and in parts other than downtown. It was great seeing places I recognized in a movie.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Following


----------



## EmptyRoom

Six Ways To Sunday

What has been seen cannot be unseen...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

1929
Directed by Ernst Lubtisch

:heart


----------



## Citrine

Tree of life. Not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Cashew

Fido :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Toad Licker

The Alamo


----------



## Keith

Night of the Living Dead
Black Sabbath


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Robin Hood - It was alright

The Mothman Prophecies - I've seen this movie a few times & it creeps me out every single time. There's something about some of the shots & the score to support them that just does me in


----------



## Toad Licker

The Others


----------



## blue the puppy

i watched bridesmaids, it was pretty funny, i have a free netflix rental any suggestions?


----------



## meganmila

blue the puppy said:


> i watched bridesmaids, it was pretty funny, i have a free netflix rental any suggestions?


What kind of movies do you like?


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## blue the puppy

meganmila said:


> What kind of movies do you like?


generally not a fan of sci-fi, action, or horror .. but open to most anything else ..


----------



## meganmila

blue the puppy said:


> generally not a fan of sci-fi, action, or horror .. but open to most anything else ..


Do you like psychological movies? Mine are Adam, It's kind of a funny story, Black swan, Manic ( might be too depressing), May ( maybe type of horror...it is more suspense. It was also deals with a socially awkward girl, basically a person going crazy) I can't think of anything else.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I liked it, but I was expecting it to be way way way more disturbing.


----------



## blue the puppy

meganmila said:


> Do you like psychological movies? Mine are Adam, It's kind of a funny story, Black swan, Manic ( might be too depressing), May ( maybe type of horror...it is more suspense. It was also deals with a socially awkward girl, basically a person going crazy) I can't think of anything else.


thanks for the suggestions .. btw i said netflix .. i meant redbox .. redbox only has newer titles right?


----------



## meganmila

blue the puppy said:


> thanks for the suggestions .. btw i said netflix .. i meant redbox .. redbox only has newer titles right?


Well, if it is redbox...then I dunno know what they have. They can have older movies on there.


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


Love that film, maybe you've seen it but The Street With no Name is another great Widmark noir.

Paranoiac - Starts off a bit slow but by no means is it boring, it is cool though there's a lot of plot twists, the end was awesome.

White Heat - A favorite of mine, James Cagney at his best as a psychotic gangster


----------



## JayDontCareEh

This movie only gets better with each viewing.


----------



## Josh90

28 Days Later


----------



## MindOverMood

Superbad


Emma Stone, YUM

Edit: Guess it's her birthday tomorrow too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## VCL XI

Best of the year probably.


----------



## Chairman Dan

_Drive_. Honestly, i was pleasantly surprised by this movie. I hadn't read any reviews and was expecting a run-of-the-mill action film. Turned out to be an understated, atmospheric, visually impressive work. The soundtrack was also great.


----------



## MindOverMood

Year One.


----------



## dave76

Just watched cherry, best film ive seen a while


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mutant Chronicles


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Meh. The best part about it was the opening title sequence and the actor who played Clooney's assistant. He stole the movie, in my opinion.

All I have to watch is The Ladykillers, unfortunately, to complete the Coen bros. filmography. Too bad that movie looks like crap.


----------



## 0lly

Innerspace!


----------



## penguin runner

The Lion King!!
I love that movie. And that will never change. Great songs and an instant method of reliving my childhood. Good times.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Ink
I never cry during movies. But I cried during this one. So good.


----------



## Perkins

Die Hard

Love Bruce, but I wasn't feelin' this movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Conan the Barbarian(new one)

****ty remakes like that make you appreciate how good the classics are.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Planet


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Corpse Bride


----------



## emptybottle2

martha marcy may marlene

visually, it's great because elizabeth olsen's face is fascinating. but it's got pretty much everything i don't like about these little indie dramas that get rave reviews. no substance, no character development or resolution to the story. people in the theater were groaning out loud at that ending.

"take shelter" did the person-having-a-breakdown story better, imo


----------



## Keith

The Seventh Seal - A favorite of mine, one of Ingmar Bergman's best films


----------



## Robodontopus

Sweeney Todd. Helena Bonham Carter is such a babe.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Taking of Pelham 123


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Keith said:


> The Seventh Seal - A favorite of mine, one of Ingmar Bergman's best films


This is one of my all time favorites. It's brilliant & never gets old no matter how many times I see it


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is one of my all time favorites. It's brilliant & never gets old no matter how many times I see it


That's exactly how I feel about it too!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

A haunting and claustrophobic experience. There is a lot to think about. I have to watch this again in the future to really get everything that happened, even though I don't really want to because of the unsettling nature of it all.


----------



## Keith

The Desert of the Tartars - absolutely beautiful scenery, its about a young man who goes to serve at a remote fort where everyone is a little nuts from the lack of action there.Its so much more than that lame description, its a shame its so hard to find a copy at a reasonable price these days. 

Shock Troop - probably the 3rd best WW1 film ever made it was made under the Nazi's so there is some German propaganda in it no anti-semite stuff, but so many classic war films are propaganda films it didn't bother me. This film might have the most explosions in a film ever made.


----------



## kingfoxy

The Hunter entertaining thriller starring steve mcqueen as bounty hunter Ralph papa Thorsen some fantastic chase scenes including driving through a cornfield to catch two thugs throwing sticks of dynamite at him.Also a scene which sees him hanging of the top of a speeding train in pursuit of a crazed gunman.Great action loosely based on a true story from 1980.


----------



## ermor90

Monsters Vs. Aliens

Love this movie!


----------



## J J Gittes

High Noon - Great Western. Loved how the Theme repeatedly played throughout the movie, and how Lee Van Cleef was mute


----------



## Waterinthesink7

V for Vendetta.


----------



## Wolves In Suits

I Love You, Man. I didn't expect to like it as much as I did.


----------



## Toad Licker

Silverado


----------



## meganmila

Wolves In Suits said:


> I Love You, Man. I didn't expect to like it as much as I did.


I love that movie.


----------



## MindOverMood

"I think he heard you"

Wolverine: Origins


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

Orphan, watched it for Halloween, more of a thriller than a horror movie though.


----------



## Keith

The Black Dahlia - was ok

"G" men - really good crime movie

Frankenstein Created Woman - the creature's revenge was awesome

The Devil Rides Out - Best movie I've ever seen that deals with Black Magick and Satanism, a fine tale about good vs evil.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Funkytown - It follows the highs & lows of the disco craze in 1970's Montreal, it was alright


----------



## The Silent 1

Kidulthood- It was ok, a little melodramatic and preachy towards the end.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"Eraserhead"- Very disturbing, macabre, claustrophobic film. Kafkaesque at one point the way facial expressions started and lead up to a point where you imagine they could be read before fading into nothing. What the world might look like if people were without inward movements and lacked a soul. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Summer Hours - It's a simply French drama about siblings who must decide what to do with the inheritance left by their mother, it was ok


----------



## sweetD

"I loved you so long" with Kristen Scott Thomas. She's beautiful. It was a french film. Played on television and I liked it a lot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

sweetD said:


> "I loved you so long" with Kristen Scott Thomas. She's beautiful. It was a french film. Played on television and I liked it a lot.


I liked that film a lot too, she's a great actress


----------



## nairam

Diary of a Wimpy Kid, looking forward to watch the sequel.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The City Of Your Final Destination - I gave it a second go & enjoyed it again


----------



## anx1ety

Meek's cutoff, a ok movie but the ending sucked.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Untitled - It's a comedy drama about the art world & the significance of abstract art vs. more traditional art. It's funny, awkward, & still relevant to various types of artists, I liked it


----------



## meganmila

Sleeping beauty- Sometimes I didn't know what was going on but after reading stuff on the net now I get it. It was alright and a bit slow.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cowboys


----------



## anx1ety

Colombiana


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## J J Gittes

12 Angry Men - Great film


----------



## Perkins

Frida (2002)


----------



## fanatic203

Just watched American History X


----------



## Drella

A Bullet for the General


----------



## Josh90

Casino


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity (for the umpteenth time this year )


----------



## MindOverMood

The Invention of Lying


----------



## Cleary




----------



## emptybottle2

Melancholia

really enjoyed it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

J J Gittes said:


> 12 Angry Men - Great film


It's an amazing classic, I love it myself


----------



## VCL XI

emptybottle2 said:


> Melancholia


Same. Think I was more into the first half. Udo Keir's little role killed me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hotel(1967) - I really enjoyed it. The romance between the hotel manager & the French female lead was great & it had a good array of characters that were all developed well

The Gift - It was a strange one as large parts of it seemed like they would have worked better as a play but there were also some really good intense scenes in it as well


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Tenant by Roman Polanski 

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

The War of the Roses


----------



## EagerMinnow84

It managed to exceed my already high expectations.

and


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Limitless - I had mixed feelings about this one, parts of it grabbed & some of the flashy special effects I wasn't much into


----------



## Mr Blues

The Conversation

Some superb actors in that masterpiece.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Mr Blues said:


> The Conversation
> 
> Some superb actors in that masterpiece.


Agreed. The Conversation is a great film.

It's amazing how Coppola managed to squeeze this one in between filming the two Godfather movies. Three masterpieces in three years. That's unheard of.


----------



## Josh90

Field Of Dreams


----------



## Tugwahquah

Immortals


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2


----------



## Robodontopus

The Shining, I think.


----------



## Toad Licker

Absolute Zero


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Like Dandelion Dust - It sad but it's well acted & makes you think


----------



## Eraque

Princess Mononoke


----------



## avoidobot3000

Melancholia, it was ok. I liked the absurdity and originality and Kirsten's boobs. I felt indifferent when the movie ended. There were parts where my attention strayed and also some weird continuity that I didn't like.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Broken Embraces - I quite liked it


----------



## ak2218

Jurassic Park lol


----------



## Josh90

Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker

Post Impact


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cowboys


----------



## Lasair

Batman.....I love batman


----------



## J J Gittes

It's a Wonderful Life - Great film. Really nostalgic, been trying to find this since I saw it when I was seven


----------



## zer0small

I Am Comic.
Good movie. If only I could do standup ;o


----------



## jockohomo

NAKED




i love this movie


----------



## VCL XI

_Color of Night
_
Someday I want to record an album and name it "Black, Emotional Hole, Unattractive Me".


----------



## steelmyhead

Dark Days. It was about homeless people that live in underground subway tunnels.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Green Zone - I seem to have developed a taste for war films lately


----------



## Chairman Dan

steelmyhead said:


> Dark Days. It was about homeless people that live in underground subway tunnels.


Fascinating documentary. Great soundtrack too.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension


----------



## Joe

No country for old men


----------



## atticusfinch

*Sid and Nancy*, _(1986)_

_Damn_, man. You like, totally killed your girlfriend!


----------



## cafune

_In Time._

Gave me a whole new perspective on the idea of not having enough time. Interesting indeed. I know it was a science-fiction but I didn't like how I could poke holes in the overall structure of the world created though. Watched in part cause I love Cillian Murphy! ♥


----------



## Ukane

Hannible


----------



## Toad Licker

Animal House


----------



## MindOverMood

American Beauty and Grease.


----------



## J J Gittes

The Deer Hunter and Platoon - Two amazing Vietnam war films


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Green Eyes

Friends with Benefits


----------



## Nesa

Puss in Boots. It was so cute. ^^


----------



## MaxSchreck

No Direction Home - Bob Dylan


----------



## Kennnie

Mimic


----------



## Toad Licker

Hancock


----------



## melissa75

The Descendants...good but sad.


----------



## atticusfinch

*My Own Private Idaho*, _(1991)_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The tourist


----------



## Perkins

Girl, Interrupted (1999)
One of my favorites.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*"Twilight" watching it right this moment actually  *


----------



## atticusfinch

*Polytechnique*, (2009)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

atticusfinch said:


> *My Own Private Idaho*, _(1991)_


Great film.


----------



## Charizard

Take Me Home Tonight

I was expecting a fun throwback to 80s teen comedies. It wasn't much fun. A character driven movie where the characters are unlikeable and also not very relate-able is not a winner.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna (Pretty good movie)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

In the _theatre_! It is playing in a handful of theatres across the country for the 30th anniversary. You haven't seen Raiders till you see it in a theatre with a bunch of people with great audio.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

_"Freddy vs. Jason" lol, was actually pretty funny. _


----------



## Marc1980

Four Lions.
Very funny and clever film. Would recommend.


----------



## JAkDy

Just watched an Australian independent film called:

2:37

I won't describe it too much, but in a sentence it's: Kind of like a hardcore, Australian version of Skins in one movie.

Brings up a lot of teen issues, and if you can relate to the characters it's quite chilling when you see what they go through. It's pretty graphic in some places.


----------



## Nefury

Nothing To Lose.


----------



## dist0rt

I Believe it was I am Number Four. Cool movie.


----------



## enzo

Batman: Under the Red Hood... for what I think was the 3rd time. Maybe 4th.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch (Hot girls kicking butt, what's not to like? )


----------



## beshino

Scarface. keewl movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Angels In America


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Flirting with Disaster (1996)_

Eh, it was ok. Josh Brolin and Richard Jenkins were the best part of the film.






Favorite scene.


----------



## VCL XI

_The 10th Victim_

Total fun; kind of like the 60s Eurospy-style version of _Death Race 2000 _or _The Running Man_.


----------



## Miss Meggie

_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_


----------



## jockohomo

This woman's EYES are burned into my head


----------



## Toad Licker

The Net


----------



## Perkins

Cape Fear

That thumb sucking/kissing scene


----------



## Spindrift

*The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus*

Good, not great. Some of the scenes were a little too fantastical for my taste. That was certainly one way they could've taken a film like this one (_and with Terry Gilliam at the helm, I'm not surprised they did_), but I probably would've preferred the Imaginarium scenes to have been more subtle and less of an acid trip.

How they handled Ledger's death was noteworthy. Very elegantly done. Apparently, Johnny Depp only had a day [and three hours] to work on the movie, so he had to shoot each of his scenes on a single take. That added to the enjoyment of watching him in some odd way. Guy's a pro.


----------



## Glue

TNT Jackson (1974)
Abby (1974)
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## enzo

Super

It was a lot more violent than expected. Gorey even. But it felt forced at times and bland overall. If you enjoyed _Kick ***_, I would say don't bother watching it.

50/50

Good, solid film. Not entirely a comedy, but you'll laugh. Although, Seth Rogen does seem a bit loud for a supporting character, but that quickly fades away.


----------



## Tugwahquah

Conan the Barbarian 

I really love sword and sorcery type movies, but it wasn't as good as the first Conan.


----------



## DubnRun

The immortals in 3D.. was 50/50 not bad.. 300 is much better


----------



## Pennywise

The Changeling.

6/10


----------



## avoidobot3000

Marty (1955) dawwwww♥

lol 50's Italian family values
_what a matter you Marty when you get a married? _:wife


----------



## BovidaeSixteen

Life in a Day. Amazing, simply amazing movie. I highly recommend it.
oh and Conan the Barbarian...the one with Jason Momoa.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stroker Ace


----------



## meganmila

Super. I thought it was a good movie a bit violent but still good.


----------



## scarpia

Harold and Kumar 3D Christmas. 8/10 - it's good to see the guys together again.

50/50 7/10. Would have been better but (spoiler alert)I can't believe they had the guy's hot therapist fall for him. That is such a stupid plot device. 

The Descendants. 8/10. Good film but too grim.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*Family Sins*


----------



## Toad Licker

Chisum


----------



## whiterabbit

The Shout


----------



## s0dy

Taxi Driver (1976) *8/10*
A tale of two sisters (Janghwa, Hongryeon; 2003) *6/10

*Dunno what to watch next...


----------



## RUFB2327

Four Brothers


----------



## Keith

Solaris (1972) - love this movie will never tire of watching it or any other Tarkovsky film the man was a visionary genius.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

It was a bit uneven. My first Tyrone Power film.


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Batman Begins
Amazing.

The Dark Knight
Even more amazing.

Dolls
Surprisingly scary.


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## Chrysalii

Christmas Vacation


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Tugwahquah

Just saw, Breaking Dawn......BOO.


----------



## VCL XI

_Altered States_

Yeah, weird coincidence.


----------



## scorpion91

That new Planet of the Apes movie.


----------



## scorpion91

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


lol. I saw that movie last year dude.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

VCL XI said:


> _Altered States_
> 
> Yeah, weird coincidence.


I was thinking about the fact that I really wanted to see _Altered States_ today, then i saw that he passed away. I am not really interested on seeing any of his other films though, except maybe for _The Boy Friend_.

How was the movie?


----------



## Aculaismyfriend

Drive


----------



## beherit

was dragged to see Breaking Dawn. Horrible.


----------



## enzo

Good Will Hunting

Every time I see this movie, it gets better and feels even more important. It also makes me hate myself.


----------



## scarpia

EagerMinnow84 said:


> It was a bit uneven. My first Tyrone Power film.


Love Tyrone. 
That was one of Tyrone's best ones. He was a good bad pirate (or a bad good pirate - I can't figure out which) in The Black Swan. A bullfighter in Blood and Sand. A possible murderer in Witness for the Prosecution.


----------



## Perkins

Big, starring Tom Hanks. 
I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Days


----------



## enzo

Hangover Part II

Not as funny as I was hoping. Could've done without the penises everywhere as well. Awesome chase scene though.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

The King of Comedy (1983)

Loved it!

edit: Also, The Sixth Sense (1999)


----------



## MrZi

lethal weapon - all 4 of them!


----------



## VCL XI

_The Kiss of Her Flesh_

Some explicitly revolting stuff for the late-60s, even in comparison to the previous movies in the trilogy. And I certainly wasn't expecting to see Wilson from _Home Improvement_ doing full-frontal and getting, um, a certain toy yanked out of a certain place. Not even kidding.



EagerMinnow84 said:


> I was thinking about the fact that I really wanted to see _Altered States_ today, then i saw that he passed away. I am not really interested on seeing any of his other films though, except maybe for _The Boy Friend_.
> 
> How was the movie?


Really liked it. Gets silly in the second half, but didn't mind.


----------



## enzo

I Am Number Four

Not as bad as some made it out to be, but I did find myself sighing from frustration at times. The narrated plot fill at the beginning really could've been replaced by brief visuals. And I guess the drawn out character development was necessary if they're going to do another 4 (or is it 5?) movies. Hopefully they'll be a bit more action packed. It'll be interesting to see the story progress. Not the greatest acting ever, but it's the sorta movie where you shut your mind off and just sit back and enjoy. A good watch if you liked Jumper. (Really bent that the obvious sequel is taking forever to be made. Critics are horrible sometimes.)


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Toad Licker

I, Robot


----------



## s0dy

Paul (2011) 6/10, had it's moments, but overall...meh.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Gorgeous. Way better than _The Tree of Life_ in my opinion.


----------



## Cashew

Teenage Paparazzo










I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Odd Girl Out


----------



## IcedOver

Watched "The Departed" last night. It pretty much sucked like most of Scorsese's overrated crap ("Gangs of New York" and "The Aviator" are among the worst movies I've ever been to in a theater). I found it disrespectful that the only mention of this being a remake is tucked way back in the credits, and isn't on the poster, despite the film copying most of its scenes from its source. I also watched the source film, "Infernal Affairs", a few days ago, and it's superior on all levels.


----------



## masterofsadness56

We Bought A Zoo. I thought it would be a crappy kids movie, but it was actually all right. I found it interesting that the girl was trying to get the boy to be her boyfriend...also made me think about my life.


----------



## meganmila

Santa Clause


----------



## leave me alone

Star Wars IV-VI (for the first time)


----------



## Josh90

Heat


----------



## beherit

Drive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombieland (it was better than I thought it'd be)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

In the Name of the Father (1993)

Amazing.


----------



## enzo

Howl's Moving Castle

Visually stunning, to say the least. Miyazaki is great, but sometimes the over the top imagination escapes me. I found myself lost at times, similarly with his other works. The team that puts together these pieces are wonderfully artistic. I wish I had an ounce of that creativity.


----------



## MrZi

hangover part 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall


----------



## J J Gittes

The Usual Suspects - Brilliant, despite the fact I already knew the ending


----------



## MindOverMood

The Matrix: Reloaded


----------



## Bakemono

One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Inglourious Basterds (2009)


----------



## s0dy

Ghost Busters (1984)


----------



## GuyMontag

Jackie Brown


----------



## enzo

Cherry (2010)

An all around good movie. They pack a lot in for an hour and a half, and do it pretty well too. Nice soundtrack to go along with the setting. I thought some of it was a bit unrealistic, but it's still pretty enjoyable. Give it a watch if you liked _It's Kind of a Funny Story_, _The Art of Getting By_ and others of the same feel.


----------



## meganmila

Martha Marcy may Merlene. Hmm....I dunno about the ending.


----------



## Kitsongirl

Silenece of the lambs.
Always love this movie<3


----------



## enzo

Charlie Bartlett

Good movie. Loved it. Ms Dennings is always good to see on a screen *tehehe*, the story was nice and I found some of the supporting actors to be pretty darn good. Robert Downey Jr was fantastic. If you liked _Lucas_ or _Rushmore_ you might enjoy this.


----------



## Toad Licker

True Grit (2010 version) (I finally got to see this movie and I've got to say they did a good job with it but the original is still the better version.)


----------



## Lasair

Dreamhouse


----------



## Chairman Dan

Winter's Bone - awesome movie. It really transports the viewer to the rural Midwest.


----------



## Tacos

Real Steel


----------



## Joel

Definitely one of my top 10 favorites.


----------



## Crystalline

Hugo. I love Melies.


----------



## atticusfinch

*They Live*, _(1988 )_

*Ed Wood*, _(1994)_


----------



## Toad Licker

Faces in the Crowd


----------



## MindOverMood

About a boy


----------



## s0dy

Triangle (2009)


----------



## MindOverMood

Jackie Chan's: The Myth


----------



## mrbojangles

The Road

I really enjoyed it, it actually reminded me of Fallout with the post apocalyptic world, cannibalism, roaming factions and such. I have to say I felt like the movie could have had a more definitive ending. It was a little anti climactic and I was left wanting to know more.


----------



## beshino

The Godfather. Was worth the watch. Think I'm getting a crush on Al Pacino. >=\


----------



## liktheangel

I Think We're Alone Now :Independent documentary on online at Netflix about two stalkers of 1980s Pop singer Tiffany.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Woody Allen's _Love and Death (1975)

_Some funny moments, theres scarely a line of 'serious' dialogue . Woody Allen was, well, Woody Allen. Diane Keaton was so cute.


----------



## Slytherclaw

I can't really remember... It was either Labyrinth or Moulin Rouge.


----------



## secreta

Shutter Island


----------



## mud

Insidious
first movie that ever made me scream


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Hugo.. It was cute and good! I recommend it.


----------



## avoidobot3000

mrbojangles said:


> The Road
> 
> I really enjoyed it, it actually reminded me of Fallout with the post apocalyptic world, cannibalism, roaming factions and such. I have to say I felt like the movie could have had a more definitive ending. It was a little anti climactic and I was left wanting to know more.


That's the moral of the story. We have to keep wanting to know more and wanting to live; _carrying the fire_. There is no need for an exciting climax or a pretty clean resolution, just the desire to keep going and wondering what tomorrow will bring. That's what Papa wanted to teach his son. It's a cliche, but the novel was better. The story was carried by Cormac McCarthy's writing style.


----------



## Toad Licker

Silverado


----------



## alwaysmistaken

The inbetweeners.
Funniest.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to "Hugo" in 3D. I was the only person in the theater, something that has happened to me about 22 times, including for three other 3D films. I don't like Scorsese very much at all. He's possibly the most overrated filmmaker ever. This movie is pretty much totally average, not nearly as bad as the execrable "The Aviator". I read the book beforehand, and this movie surprisingly is very faithful to it, to its fault. The story of a silent filmmaker being rediscovered just doesn't work well within the framework of a children's story. The 3D is very well done, however. If you're going to attend this movie, be sure to go to the 3D version, as it was shot in 3D, unlike a lot of others that were converted after the fact.


----------



## Renea2011

X-men First Class. Can't wait to the next one.


----------



## Laila Taylor

Porco Rosso, I think.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

Not being able to sleep at all last night made me watch 5 Christmas movies in a row. I think the last one was, Jingle All The Way =D


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

My Cousin Vinny (1992)

Not bad.


----------



## Ukane

Grand Canyon


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Prodigies


----------



## whiterabbit

Soul Power


----------



## scarpia

Like Crazy.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Forgotten


----------



## shelbster18

Super 8


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

TT3D: Closer To The Edge.

INSANE. I had no idea this kind of event even existed. Blew me away.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Black Swan (2010)

weird.


----------



## emptybottle2

The Muppets


Got pretty choked up when they sang the theme to the Muppet Show. Hah. I haven't heard it since I was a kid.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Canyon


----------



## Huk phin

Lolita - Stanley Kubrick - On the Sundance channel.


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Key Largo*


----------



## MindOverMood

Rush Hour 2


----------



## Keith

Crisis (1946) aka Kris - good early effort by Ingmar Bergman has glimpses of what he and his films would evolve into later.


----------



## VCL XI

_Shame_

Script borders on parody big-time, but I can't argue with the performances and perfectly executed artistry of it all. Then again, I'm a total sucker for these alienation studies featuring NYC as a major supporting character; I felt this vague _Vampire's Kiss __/ American Psycho_ deja vu throughout, and of course heavy shades of Schrader's "man in a room" films.

Also, weird moment recognizing the girl next door from _Brainscan_ doing full-frontal.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Dark City*, _(1998 )_.

Lots of running and altering buildings and urban infrastructures. (_Such a riveting review, I know._)


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I just watched "Tamara Drew". That chick from the movie is so hot.


----------



## mind_games

Drive
Warrior
Rescue Dawn
The Help
Ides of March
Earthlings (doco)

All were pretty good movies.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

A Lizard In A Woman's Skin
The Bird With The Crystal Plumage



Early 70's giallo for the win.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Robert De Niro in _Raging Bull (1980)

_Apt title.


----------



## J J Gittes

American History X
12 Monkeys
Both are brilliant films


----------



## Toad Licker

Miss Congeniality


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*Saturday Night Fever*


----------



## mrbojangles

avoidobot3000 said:


> That's the moral of the story. We have to keep wanting to know more and wanting to live; _carrying the fire_. There is no need for an exciting climax or a pretty clean resolution, just the desire to keep going and wondering what tomorrow will bring. That's what Papa wanted to teach his son. It's a cliche, but the novel was better. The story was carried by Cormac McCarthy's writing style.


I forgot to reply to this the other day, but that's a very good analysis of the movie. I posted that right as I had finished watching the movie, and I was expecting a less ambiguous ending. I came to the same conclusion as you after thinking about it later that day.

Does the movie do the book justice?


----------



## moxosis

Planes Trains and Automobiles (1987)


----------



## Chairman Dan

City of Life and Death (2009) - Chinese black and white film about the Nanking Massacre in 1937. Brutal stuff, but in essence very moving.


----------



## avoidobot3000

mrbojangles said:


> I forgot to reply to this the other day, but that's a very good analysis of the movie. I posted that right as I had finished watching the movie, and I was expecting a less ambiguous ending. I came to the same conclusion as you after thinking about it later that day.
> 
> Does the movie do the book justice?


Sort of, most of what happens in the book is in the film, and the film has a really dark atmosphere. What I meant is that the author has a really unique style which you can't show with pictures.


----------



## GuyMontag

Natural Born Killers


----------



## avoidobot3000

Man on the Moon. It was ok, Jim Carrey did a good job. Andy Kaufman must be the most legendary troll of all time.


----------



## Joe

Elf, I love will ferral lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Shutter Island, I liked it.


----------



## millenniumman75

The Muppets


----------



## Toad Licker

Fred Claus


----------



## Dying note

The Descendants--sad, strange and pretty funny...


----------



## CityLights89

Love Actually (it's for Christmas)


----------



## Glue

Hugo in 3D


----------



## Savril

Epic Movie.


----------



## whiterabbit

The Intruder
The Man Who Fell To Earth


----------



## kingfoxy

Heist a group of robbers steal gold from a plane but one of them plans to take the lot from the rest of the gang good crime thriller with a few twists starring Gene Hackman + Danny Devito.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Manhattan*, _(1979)_ - (previously viewed)

*Mysterious Skin*, _(2004)_ - I've been meaning to watch this one since, like, the eighth grade. The middle of the film was kind of flat, but its beginning and ending - _especially_ the ending - was its strongest. The director definitely handled the subject matter eloquently. Was raw at the right moments, and was subtle at the right moments.


----------



## BabyCakes

The Inbetweeners xD


----------



## phlebo

Smurfs


----------



## Toad Licker

Cast Away


----------



## Cashew

I thoroughly enjoyed this movie. It was funny, dark, and Simon Pegg was a different character for once. Also I never realized just how attractive Alice Eve is. :clap


----------



## Meli24R

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2-not a huge fan of the films (although I love the books) but I enjoyed this one..I think it was the best out of all of them. 

The Collector-thought this movie sounded interesting, but it was way too gory and brutal ..it made me feel physically ill.


----------



## theskeptical

North By Northwest


----------



## whiterabbit

My Name Is Albert Ayler

It was mostly quite touching, hearing him talk about his music, and the interviews with his father and brother and friends, but Sunny Murray's anecdotes were crass enough to make me laugh as well. He's just great.

Apart from that, the live concert footage was pretty amazing.


----------



## avoidobot3000

whiterabbit said:


> My Name Is Albert Ayler
> 
> It was mostly quite touching, hearing him talk about his music, and the interviews with his father and brother and friends, but Sunny Murray's anecdotes were crass enough to make me laugh as well. He's just great.
> 
> Apart from that, the live concert footage was pretty amazing.


I have his Live in Greenwich Village album. Jazz musicians were pretty cool people, back in the day. A lot of them died young though  well my favourite ones anyway.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies

The Skin I Live In 

very good, great direction and acting


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## coconuts

The Graduate


----------



## meganmila

JudgeDreddlikescookies said:


> The Skin I Live In
> 
> very good, great direction and acting


Was gonna watch that online but no subtitles.


----------



## Mr Mug

Cats and Dogs The Revenge of Kitty Galore :haha


----------



## Toad Licker

Patch Adams


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lovely Bones


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Drive. Best movie of the year.


----------



## brothersport

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## meganmila

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Drive. Best movie of the year.


People keep mentioning this is a great movie. I am deciding to watch it or not. I find Ryan Gosling intriguing.....hmmm maybe I will who knows.


----------



## atticusfinch

*A Single Man*, _(2009)_


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Waking Life. 2nd time watching it. 10/10


----------



## ImWeird

IP Man.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

A Few Good Men (1992)

**** (2005)


----------



## leave me alone

Rise of the Planet of the Apes

typical hollywood crap


----------



## J J Gittes

In Bruges - surprisingly funny, great film overall


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## KiwiGirl

Green Lantern 3D and it was actually quite good, the main actor in that movie is soooo hot lol


----------



## Ashley1990

clash of the Titans


----------



## Secretaz

Shrooms


----------



## Losteagle

The Rite


----------



## catalinahx

Jeff Dunham's Very Special Christmas Special. It was sooo funny but the ending was a little aggravating.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Home alone 2


----------



## MindOverMood

Van Helsing

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## KiwiGirl

"Brides maids"...I recommend it and very funny too.


----------



## meganmila

We need to talk about Kevin. It was real good.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Finally got around to watching Inglourious Basterds. Classic Tarantino.


----------



## KelsKels

Click with Adam Sandler.. Ive seen it a million times but it was on FX.


----------



## Emsipoo

Wizard of Oz, was on TNT


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Jackie Brown


I really like this one. I'd say it's probably my favorite QT film.


----------



## crsohr

meganmila said:


> We need to talk about Kevin. It was real good.


Where did you see it? Has it leaked online? I really wanted to catch it at the movies but I couldn't find it showing anymore, must have missed all the showings last month.

I saw "Hereafter" for the 2nd time yesterday. It's not as good when you know what's coming.....


----------



## meganmila

crsohr said:


> Where did you see it? Has it leaked online? I really wanted to catch it at the movies but I couldn't find it showing anymore, must have missed all the showings last month.
> 
> I saw "Hereafter" for the 2nd time yesterday. It's not as good when you know what's coming.....


Yes it's on the net. It hasn't come here yet so I just wait for it to come online. But yes it's on there.


----------



## crsohr

meganmila said:


> Yes it's on the net. It hasn't come here yet so I just wait for it to come online. But yes it's on there.


Ok, thanks for the heads up. I'll probably watch it tomorrow as I heard tons of good reviews about it.:yes


----------



## whiterabbit

Heading South


----------



## Toad Licker

Waterworld


----------



## iChoseThisName

I just watched Seven, great movie.


----------



## Dying note

_Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_. Really fun, I loved it.


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Last Detail*, _(1973)_


----------



## Karsten

Rear Window. Was alright, but I was expecting it to be a little better than it was.


----------



## Losteagle

The Green Hornet


----------



## CeilingStarer

Man Walking on Snow (Japanese)

It was great.


----------



## MindOverMood

Stick It

It was a cheesy film, much like Bring It on. Missy Peregrym was in it, so I watched all.


----------



## icemocha3

friends with benefits..... soo dumb


----------



## NobodysPerfect

'The Inbetweeners Movie'...I thought it was pretty funny. It's based on the 'The Inbetweeners' TV series.


----------



## Hiccups

(500) days of summer.

yeah twas a pile of horse manure... but I survived to tell the fail.


----------



## meganmila

Hiccups said:


> (500) days of summer.
> 
> yeah twas a pile of horse manure... but I survived to tell the fail.


:/


----------



## Losteagle

Space Cowboys


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## fredbloggs02

"The Broken". Similar to Dostoievsky's "The Double". I don't know why the idea frighten me, this idea of self. It's a fragile idea perhaps.


----------



## MrBakura91

(Re-watched) Starship Troopers 3, Although I really liked the book I also really love the 1st movie, I like that it satirizes the points made in the source material. I own the 1st movie and Ive rewatched it tons of times but I hated the 2nd movie, the second movie looked like it was shot on a budget of 200 bucks and had nothing to do really with the 1st or the book even. I like the 3rd movie the budgets way lower then the 1st film but a big improvement over the 2nd. The satire is kinda heavy handed but I laughed alot, the third movie basically is a straight up comedy.


----------



## ExiledAstronaut

I just got back from watching Sherlock Holmes 2: No ****!

I was the odd one out (crazy right?) in that i thought it was good.


----------



## JAkDy

Forrest Gump. I was very emotional watching it.


----------



## introvert33

Jane Eyre (2011)


----------



## heyJude

Knocked Up. Kept me entertained for an hour and a half, at least.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## offbyone

MrBakura91 said:


> (Re-watched) Starship Troopers 3, Although I really liked the book I also really love the 1st movie, I like that it satirizes the points made in the source material. I own the 1st movie and Ive rewatched it tons of times but I hated the 2nd movie, the second movie looked like it was shot on a budget of 200 bucks and had nothing to do really with the 1st or the book even. I like the 3rd movie the budgets way lower then the 1st film but a big improvement over the 2nd. The satire is kinda heavy handed but I laughed alot, the third movie basically is a *straight up comedy*.


So's the first.


----------



## Help please

Alpha and omega... it rocked!


----------



## Losteagle

The Polar Express


----------



## CityLights89

Disarray said:


> Shutter Island, I liked it.


I loved Leo since I was 7 lol

_Bad Santa_


----------



## azure5

Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Camelleone

I watched tintin at the cinema, I loved tintin 
and watched midnight in paris from my computer, the movie has a beautiful views, I agree about paris is more beautiful when it's rain. but the story is a little boring..


----------



## Losteagle

Cobra


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toy


----------



## Luka92

Chaplin (1992)


----------



## refined_rascal

Moon. very good.


----------



## Keith

Stage Fright - classic Hitchcock

The Cremator - Czech film about a man who works in a crematorium, loves Tibet, and gets brainwashed by Nazi propaganda. This film has some humor at its blackest and is also part horror. Its quite a surreal film.


----------



## J J Gittes

East of Eden - Great film, love James Dean


----------



## kanra

Paprika.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Delicatessen*, (_1991_)


----------



## avoidobot3000

Water For Elephants


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## J J Gittes

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Pretty good, reminded me of Who's afraid of Virginia Woolfe


----------



## Robodontopus

the David Finchetized Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## JGreenwood

Fight Club...it usually cheers me up. Not this time. I guess nothing can break through this pain.


----------



## ShiptoShore

Chasing Amy.


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Seventh Seal

You can't beat Death at chess. He's rly good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna (rewatched it with my dad)


----------



## Keith

The Paradine case - not a typical Hitchcock film there was not much suspense, its more of a drama.

Railroaded - Decent noir reminded me of The Stranger on the 3rd Floor.


----------



## mrbojangles

Robodontopus said:


> the David Finchetized Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


I didn't know that was out yet. Is it good?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

The Inbetweeners Movie.

Most i've laughed at a movie all year.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (2001) 

It was okay.


----------



## lyric

Clueless. It was a bit boring and predictable, so I didn't pay much attention.


----------



## nathicana

_The Skin I Live In_ directed by Pedro Almodóvar. It was a great film and one of my favorite Almodóvar films thus far. Antonio Banderas is even tolerable.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Warrior.


----------



## Losteagle

White Christmas


----------



## Green Eyes

*New Year's Eve.* I wasn't planning on seeing this movie, but I had free tickets. I really liked it. Much better than Valentine's day. I wsh I would have a nice New Year's Eve, like those in the movie. And I would love to spend it sometime in New York.


----------



## Toad Licker

Money Train


----------



## J J Gittes

Sin City - It was alright, don't really see what the fuss was about


----------



## christacat

I'm Not There


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Shynobi

My Neighbour Tortoro ðŸ˜Š


----------



## icemocha3

Water for Elephants-- surprisingly really good. made me cry


----------



## MindOverMood

Elf


----------



## Robodontopus

mrbojangles said:


> I didn't know that was out yet. Is it good?


yeah it's great. i had already seen the original swedish version and the two movies are almost exactly the same, but this one is still definitely worth seeing even so.


----------



## Zeeshan

Source code

Excellent Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

My Week With Marilyn. Just got home from the theaters.

It was good.


----------



## Keith

El Dorado- Wayne + Mitchum + Caan = good movie

Ed Wood - Excellent movie, Johnny Depp is great as Ed. Ed Wood's movies are entertaining if you like to watch bad movies,I dont agree that he is the worst director of all time, there's worse out there. Poor Bela Lugosi though, I've always found the end of his career a bit depressing. Martin Landau deserved his Oscar for his role as Bela, some of the best acting I've seen.


----------



## TheDaffodil

30 Minutes Or Less; I expected it to be better but I guess it didn't completely suck.


----------



## heyJude

A Christmas Story.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Zeeshan said:


> Source code
> 
> Excellent Movie


Did the ending not disappoint you massively?


----------



## reliefseeker

Just watched this during xmas eve, MI: Ghost protocol


----------



## Andrew1980

I love watching asian movies on SBS. Last night there was one called Kung Fu Hussle. There was a gang called the axe gang, who tried to take over a little village of people but the village had some kung fu experts. I don't know why the axe gang used axes when they had machine guns as well, but anyway.


----------



## whiterabbit

The Parallax View


----------



## Opacus

chronicles of narnia: prince caspian


----------



## JazLeo

The Mechanic. John Statham is one of my favorite action heroes


----------



## JazLeo

papaSmurf said:


> ^The Prestige is way better.


I couldn't agree more. Great movie with a surprise ending.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones


----------



## serenegeek

*Martha Macy May Marlene; a pyschological thriller about a young woman (Elizabeth Olsen) who escapes a cult and moves in with her sister and brother-in-law. She develops DID , PTSD and paranoia due to her experience in the cult. She's stuck between reality, dreams and memories and can't tell the difference. I can really relate to this movie sadly enough but I really loved this movie and highly recommend it.*

TRAILER

*I already like the Olsens but I just fell in love with their younger sister (Elizabeth Olsen) who is the main character in the movie. She portrays her character very well, absolutely a promising new actress. She also seems very poised, intelligent and humble in her interviews.*


----------



## Losteagle

The Fugitive


----------



## 0lly

Moon. I thought it was rather good.


----------



## lonesomeboy

Warrior


----------



## Hiccups

_*"decent B)*" *- Hiccups*_


----------



## JadedCalalily

Killer Elite with Jason Stratham & Dominic Purcell


----------



## Toad Licker

Apollo 13


----------



## Karsten

The Ladykillers (Coen brothers remake)


----------



## Keith

The Red and the White - it was good, it was novel in it had no main characters.Its about part of the Russian civil war fought in or near Hungary.

Port of Call - about a lonely girl who tries to commit suicide meeting an ex sailor who falls for her but what happens when she reveals her past? :b


----------



## atticusfinch

*Barry Lyndon*, (1975)










(_Actually, I should be more positive - it was a masterpiece, basically. No sarcasm. It was like photography_).​


----------



## ryobi

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo-it was ok


----------



## ryobi

gilt said:


> I don't know if this counts....it was _The Homecoming: A Christmas Story _from 1970, the made-for-TV movie on which the Walton's TV show was based. All but one of the adults was different from the TV show, but, remarkably, all of the children were the same.


How was it? I'm a fan of the Waltons and Little House on the Prairy-lol


----------



## Toad Licker

The Tourist


----------



## GuyMontag

The Adjustment Bureau(2011)


----------



## avoidobot3000

Sans Soleil "Sunless"
A meditation on travel, memory, Japanese culture, Africa, cats, life, death and everything in between.


----------



## Gorillaz

The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## CityLights89

Revolutionary Road


----------



## avoidobot3000

Dark Days (2000)
It's about homeless people living in a shanty town in rat-infested underground subway tunnels. I like watching documentaries like this. Some of the people are ridiculous and some of them are likeable.


----------



## Cassabell

Rare Exports - A Christmas Tale
very odd - an evil Santa, i liked it.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Toad Licker

GoodFellas


----------



## meganmila

My week with Marilyn...it was alright.


----------



## atticusfinch

*Some Kind of Wonderful*, _(1987)_








_(Awesomely cute, especially the ending. It's definitely not realistic, but the themes are very relatable to most adolescent Americans. I think I can even say that it shoots straight up there as my favourite John Hughes picture. I'm surprised at how underrated it is.

And, I really don't like the official film poster. It's awkward.)_


----------



## avoidobot3000

Wendy and Lucy


----------



## Globe_Trekker

The pianist - Roman Polanski


----------



## Hiccups

*dead man on campus.*

how do I unwatch a film? :/


----------



## tutliputli

The Triplets of Belleville
Antichrist


----------



## notna




----------



## Keith

Dobry Vojak Svejk (The Good Soldier Scweik) - I was excited to find out they made a movie out of one my favorite novels. Its about a Czech man and his adventures during ww1, its satire at its best. The film is very accurate to the book, looking forward to seeing part two.


----------



## Toad Licker

Trapped


----------



## Wall of Red

A couple of hours ago I watched 'The Cement Garden'. I liked it a lot.


----------



## GuyMontag

Win Win(2011)


----------



## refined_rascal

Casino Royale and Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Huk phin

The Coversation - Frances Ford Coppela. Next up, "Midnight in Paris"


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## whiterabbit

The Soldier


----------



## offbyone

Troll Hunter I think? Was fun.


----------



## caflme

Took my son to see IN TIME tonight... it was pretty good... was surprised Justin Timberlake could act... I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## whiterabbit

Wise Blood


----------



## captainpakko

Super Star. haha, so old--.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

dark water


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I watched _a lot_ in December.

1.	Edward Scissorhands (1990, Burton)
2.	The Divorcee (1930)
3.	Altered States (1980, Russell)
4.	The Magician (1898, Melies) short
5.	Play it Again, Sam (1972, Ross)
6.	Cousin (1998, Elliott) short
7.	Brother (2000, Elliott) short 
8.	Tiny Furniture (2010, Dunham) - the worst film i watched this month.
9.	Shame (2011, McQueen)
10.	The Hilarious Posters (1906, Melies) short
11.	Christmas Vacation (1989)
12.	Hour of the Wolf (1968, Bergman)
13.	The Future (2011, July)
14.	The Heiress (1949, Wyler)
15.	Ghost World (2001, Zwigoff)
16.	Rope (1948, Hitchcock)
17.	Strangers on a Train (1951, Hitchcock)
18.	The Rules of the Game (1939, Renoir)
19.	The Artist (2011, Hazanavicius)
20.	Vertigo (1958, Hitchcock)
21.	Tess of the U'rbervilles (2008 ) miniseries
22.	After The Thin Man (1936, Van D.yke)

Ended the year with 201 films/shorts/miniseries watched.

I just watched, in 2012









Le Doulos (1962), directed by Jean Pierre Melville.









The Naked Kiss (1964), directed by Samuel Fuller.


----------



## avoidobot3000

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I watched _a lot_ in December.


Any favourites? It's good to see you back :yay happy new year


----------



## northstar1991

The Help


----------



## melissa75

In Time. Love JT, but the movie got kinda boring for me halfway through. I was really tired, though.


----------



## Renea2011

Mission Impossible 4


----------



## Gorillaz

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Robodontopus

The Tree of Life.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Dying note

War Horse


----------



## whiterabbit

greenfuzz said:


> Did you like it? I like Brad Dourif and Harry Dean Stanton, I've watched clips on youtube, and I've gotten the book from the library more times than I can count without reading it.


Yeah, I thought it was good, mainly because of Brad Dourif. Definitely one to watch if you're a fan. He's excellent as usual. Harry Dean Stanton too, but he doesn't have as big a part. I'd be interested to read the book as well.


----------



## Rossy

Mad Max 2


----------



## MindOverMood

Juno


----------



## RUFB2327

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Benjee

munich - not bad alil bit boring tho


----------



## InOHIO

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Finally got round to seeing the final Harry Potter movie.


----------



## MsDaisy

Blackthorn 

It was good if you like old westerns.


----------



## littlemisshy

'My Idiot Brother' a really really good movie well worth watching.


----------



## tbyrfan

Boogie Nights


----------



## heyJude

The Sitter. 

no bueno


----------



## heyJude

littlemisshy said:


> 'My Idiot Brother' a really really good movie well worth watching.


I want to watch that one next. I love Paul Rudd!


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker

A Sister's Secret


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## avoidobot3000

Vargtimmen by Ingmar Bergman♥

Reminds me of the story The Room by Sartre, about a girl in love with a guy who is becoming increasingly delusional.


----------



## Toad Licker

Under Fire


----------



## EagerMinnow84

avoidobot3000 said:


> Vargtimmen by Ingmar Bergman♥
> 
> Reminds me of the story The Room by Sartre, about a girl in love with a guy who is becoming increasingly delusional.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Crumb

At first I was like: I can relate to Robert Crumb and his brother 
Then I was like: I can relate to Robert Crumb and his brother :afr


----------



## avoidobot3000

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


I thought those were pretty good special effects. I was scratching my head trying to figure out how they did that.


----------



## ComradeRyan

Direct Contact.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Goonies


----------



## iChoseThisName

Awesome film, was just on.


----------



## Nightlight

*Mr. Deeds.*


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

I just watched Love Actually because I was feeling all soppy and wanted an accessible romcom. Entertaining and preposterous at the same time! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Gorillaz

How to Train your Dragon


----------



## JayDontCareEh

The Ninth Gate



Two thumbs up.


----------



## Hiccups

I watched this movie years ago and enjoyed it a lot but then forgot the name (even though it still stayed with me). I recently acquired the same movie unwittingly but didn't realise until 15mins into it. I'm so glad our paths crossed again and this time I won't let you go, ever again.. you're going straight in my A folder where I can keep an eye on you.

_Speak_.


----------



## ComradeRyan

Dirty Pretty Things.


----------



## Nightlight

L.A. Confidential.


----------



## sleepytime

Watched Project Nim and Moneyball last night, both pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Underworld


----------



## whiterabbit

Race with the Devil


----------



## melissa75




----------



## GuyMontag

Finished watching Key Largo(1948 ) recently.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

melissa75 said:


>


How was this? I love Fassbender.

meow!


----------



## Charizard

I watched Bridesmaids today. Don't know why I put it off so long, I ended up finding it legitimately hilarious. The pacing of the dialogue was particularly refreshing.


----------



## melissa75

EagerMinnow84 said:


> How was this? I love Fassbender.
> 
> meow!


meowww is right :blush. He was amazing. I loved the way Jung was portrayed. Keira Knightley did a great job...she was crazy. Had me on edge from the moment it started. If you see it, let me know what you think of her accent. It got stronger as the movie went on, or perhaps it was just me.


----------



## Hiccups

Speaking of Knightley I just watched *London Boulevard (2010)* which I really enjoyed but... [edit] actually I'm not even going to say anything about the let down of an ending as I wouldn't want to put anyone off the chance to see Colin Farrell's (pphhooarrr!) amazing performance.. haha! It was a good film I have no regrets ^_______^


----------



## xTKsaucex

Wall E 

I'm still a kid at heart


----------



## atticusfinch

*Love on the Run*, _(1979)_










and

*Little Darlings*, _(1980)_










(_Wasn't expecting much from the latter, but it turned out to be really good. Teen movies today should tackle these types of subject matters in this manner. Also, for as young as she was, Kristy McNichol's performance was wonderful_).​


----------



## Keith




----------



## mezzoforte

Sucker Punch


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## fly to the fire

Lord of the Rings, The Two Towers.
One if the best movies.


----------



## humourless

Paul Neuman/Sally Field...can't remember the name...about a journalist getting a story on a guy with mafia links..showed the power of the press...the last scene was so impressive


----------



## ComradeRyan

Domino.


----------



## Wallflower81




----------



## MindOverMood

Zombieland


----------



## lonesomeboy

Real steel
Drive


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Married


----------



## ComradeRyan

Drag Me To Hell.


----------



## MindOverMood

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Ventura

Breakfest club... again xD


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Not as bad as I thought it would be, except for the ending. Ryan Gosling and Emma Stone are perfect together onscreen.


----------



## Siren85

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Chatise19

Initation of Sarah


----------



## heyJude

Juno. Cute movie


----------



## Hiccups

Katie Holmes used to be awesome.


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Assassination of Richard Nixon*, _(2004)_










Eh.​


----------



## immortal80

and guess what...

it was HILARIOUS.


----------



## JAkDy

I Am Sam.

In the holidays, seeing as I'm more isolated I feel more okay with being vulnerable to my emotions I think. So I've watched a lot of movies that make me cry. I hadn't seen this one for years.


----------



## Toad Licker

High Crimes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

_Really_ dark plot, but beautifully shot.


----------



## Keith




----------



## GuyMontag

I recently came back from seeing The Adventures of Tintin(2011).


----------



## Cashew

The Muppet movie! and it was awesome, although the muppets were never a part of my childhood, the actors were awesome.


----------



## Hiccups

Drive

_*moves to folder C*_


----------



## gusstaf




----------



## Mr Blues

Once Upon A Time in America


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorority Boys


----------



## ComradeRyan

War Horse.


----------



## Blawnka

Columbiana


----------



## NineKnights




----------



## avoidobot3000

Phantom of Liberty :con :lol :eyes :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ex


----------



## TorLin

Dragonslayer 1981
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082288/


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Mr Blues said:


> Once Upon A Time in America


Film4?

Me too. Boat loads of awesome.


----------



## ComradeRyan

2012.


----------



## Keith

White Zombie - Finally got to see a good clean transfer of the film, it was awesome one of Bela Lugosi's best roles.


----------



## acinorevlm

Terminator 2


----------



## Mr Blues

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Film4?
> 
> Me too. Boat loads of awesome.


Yup! Awesome film indeed!


----------



## IcedOver

Went to "The Adventures of Tintin" in 3D and was the only person in the theater. It's not a bad movie, but it's not more than average. I read a few of the comic books before it, and I wish the film had had a little more of the dry humor of the source rather than constant action. At times it seems like it's one of Spielberg's Indiana Jones films on cocaine; it simply doesn't stop with the frantic action. I wanted to take in some of the good 3D animation, but anytime a neat vista or whatever appeared, it was on to a new shot, as the editing was too hyper.


----------



## Lasair




----------



## ComradeRyan

Agora.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## GuyMontag

The Great Gatsby(1974)


----------



## Rainbat




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Cleary




----------



## CeilingStarer

Tigerland

It's sort of a Vietnam war film, but set entirely in "boot camp" on American soil. I thought I might get bored, as I generally like these films to end up with the recruits in the actual war... aka Full Metal Jacket. However, it was actually half decent.


----------



## JSinger

The Boondock Saints, old movie I watched again recently, Now I have to get my hands on the second one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Blawnka

Moneyball, I thought it was garbage.


----------



## PandaPop

The Help - 8/10

What an amazing film, for such a heart breaking film it was quite hilarious in places. I thought I wouldn't like it especially when I saw it was 2 and half hours long but the cast were fantastic and I can see why its being nominated. 
LOL @ Lafayette playing a chef, made me laugh 


Trying to get as many films nommed for GG watched by tomorrow as I love film award shows


----------



## Fireflylight

The Dive From Clausen's Pier. It was a book by Ann Packer that was made into a Lifetime movie. Good stuff


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Gorillaz

Into the Wild


----------



## Sourdog

The Bourne Ultimatum 
Its pretty good, but not as good as The Bourne Identity


----------



## MsDaisy

I started watching the Lost Series yesterday.


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## ComradeRyan

Sanctum.


----------



## TorLin

Eragon


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Exterminating Angel
Un Chien Andalou


----------



## kosherpiggy

scary movie 2


----------



## whiterabbit

The Harder They Come


----------



## Toad Licker

October Sky


----------



## ComradeRyan

Echelon Conspiracy.


----------



## Hiccups

*paul
Synecdoche, new york*
*the bourne identity*


----------



## cocochanell

The last mistress i must say it was a great romance film


----------



## Hiccups

*the bourne supremacy*


----------



## ComradeRyan

Gone Baby Gone.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The miniseries from 2008 was _waaaaaaaaaaaay_ better.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## modus

godfather 1 and 2


----------



## Hiccups

*the bourne ultimatum* </predictability>


----------



## Toad Licker

Riding the Bus with My Sister


----------



## Daft

Half-life (no relation to the game). Despite being advertised as a sci-fi/thriller, it was two straight hours of awkward family drama. Then the sun blew up, and I guess that's all that's required to be a sci-fi/thriller to some people. :roll


----------



## cafune




----------



## ComradeRyan

The Grudge.


----------



## Hiccups

*Wedding Daze*... pretty bad except for about 2secs worth which I made into a gif to save time.


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## ComradeRyan

The Grudge 2.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Hangover Part II


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Love black comedy's. Steve Buscemi as always was awesome, and Chloe Sevigny was hot.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ranger, the Cook and a Hole in the Sky


----------



## Sensitive Guy

Toad Licker said:


> Terminator 2: Judgment Day


Great film that TL. I am a big Arnold Schwarzenegger fan and Guns N' Roses is my favorite band. So perfect really.
--------------------------------------------
Last film, it was a old black and white horror film called, Black Sunday and watched it on You Tube. Good thing it's the full film without parts too.

It's annoying when watching a film on there and having to keep getting off my sofa every ten or so mins, in order to click on the different parts lol


----------



## anotherusername

That was great.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


>


Oh man, I've been meaning to watch this one forever, didn't realize that is was available on DVD now. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## tutliputli

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, I've been meaning to watch this one forever, didn't realize that is was available on DVD now. Thanks for mentioning it!


You need to see it, it's really beautiful!


----------



## meganmila

Paradise Lost ( it's a documentary..so I dunno if it counts as a movie)


----------



## atticusfinch

*The Anderson Tapes*, (_1971_)








And this. (_Not quite sure how that one happened. But it did. And I'm quite ashamed.

...

SEE, I AM NOT PRETENTIOUS!)_​


----------



## rockyraccoon

Momento


----------



## MindOverMood

Sarah Hyland is 21? I thought she was about 15/16.


----------



## FadeToOne

Midnight In Paris. I honestly thought it was Allen's best work.


----------



## Xtraneous

What's a good documentary to watch...


----------



## aquilla

2 days in Paris.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Shadows of Our Forgotten Ancestors. bleh.


----------



## Gorillaz

The Inbetweeners Movie : )


----------



## pbandjam

A Separation (Iranian)


----------



## Sunshine1

Girl with the dragon tattoo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stroker Ace


----------



## JayDontCareEh

The Departed


----------



## Keith

Human Desire - Excellent film noir directed by Fritz Lang


----------



## MrZi

Herbie Fully Loaded!! no...really!


----------



## Lanter

I just watched The Road. That film did things with me I don't want any film to ever do with me again. This might just be the most emotionally draining film I have ever seen. I felt horrible and scared all through out.


----------



## melissa75

^I know what you mean. Still a great film, though.

I thought Michelle Williams did such an excellent job in this one!


----------



## meganmila

MindOverMood said:


> Sarah Hyland is 21? I thought she was about 15/16.


Yup, interesting isn't it....I know how she feels....still cute and pretty.


----------



## renegade disaster

licence to kill - I only watched half of it.


----------



## kosherpiggy

beauty and the beast


----------



## Toad Licker

Sling Blade


----------



## xTKsaucex

MsDaisy said:


> I started watching the Lost Series yesterday.


good luck, thats all I'm saying. :b


----------



## Tommy5000

Zombie


----------



## Skyliner

Adventureland


----------



## snowyowl

The Devil Wears Prada



... I'm doubly embarrassed because me and my mum were watching a rather intellectual Jane Austen movie but both realised about ten minutes in that we were too tired to understand it so we wound up watching a chick flick...


----------



## GuyMontag

Fantastic Mr. Fox(2009)


----------



## BlazingLazer

Blood, Guts, Bullets, and Octane


Nicely done low-budget film with some effectively on-the-mark dialogue. You all should check this one out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## GuyMontag

Rocky IV(1985)


----------



## JayDontCareEh

New York, New York


----------



## Hiccups

300 ....

*hiccups micro review:* crap, but worth leaving on for perv session :3


----------



## EagerMinnow84

In the theatre. Holy crap, what an intense film.










A bit of an Yves Montand week.










Finally saw this from beginning to end.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Airheads, it was okay.


----------



## Eia Au

Extremely loud and incredibly close-good drama for SA'rs as one of the underlying themes of the movie is facing fears.


----------



## meganmila

Eia Au said:


> Extremely loud and incredibly close-good drama for SA'rs as one of the underlying themes of the movie is facing fears.


Doesn't the kid have aspergers? I wanted to see it cause of that heh..


----------



## JadedCalalily

Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. Phenomonal!!!!!


----------



## Glue

The Secret World of Arrietty


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## Eia Au

meganmila said:


> Doesn't the kid have aspergers? I wanted to see it cause of that heh..


I concluded that, but I don't remember in the movie if he was ever labelled with aspergers.


----------



## meganmila

Eia Au said:


> I concluded that, but I don't remember in the movie if he was ever labelled with aspergers.


Yeah, that is what they kept saying in reviews and other discussions.


----------



## GuyMontag

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol(2011)


----------



## helena

8 mile in the early hours of the morning. I just wanna sleep. Good film though


----------



## Meli24R

Straw Dogs-disturbing and violet, but it was suspenseful and kept me entertained. 

Are You Afraid of The Dark-sucked

Attack The Block-I thought it was pretty good


----------



## kingfoxy

OPEN RANGE A crooked sherrif and his hired thugs kill a man and leave another for dead however the friends of these men want vengeance.They want to expose the sherrif to the town for the scumbag that he is and kill him and his men in a shootout.Great western starring Robert Duvall and Kevin Costner from 2003.


----------



## MindOverMood

Finally watched Inception.


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet Terror


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## FTFADIA

Haywire, I do not recommend it. I love Gina Carano as a MMA fighter but she's awful as an actress. She's so monotone and robotic that she made Channing Tatum look like an Oscar winner.


----------



## MindOverMood

Tupac: Resurrection


----------



## Rixy

The Wrestler. As a fan of wrestling, I'm glad a film like this has been made. While I'm not involved in the business myself, I can see why guys like Roddy Piper and Mick Foley got so emotional over the story.


----------



## LCPython

Blair Witch Project, for the first time. Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## kingfoxy

44 inch chest A man is devastated after his wife admits to an affair with a younger man so he has his friends capture him so he can take revenge starring Ray Winstone + John Hurt from 2009.


----------



## meganmila

Shame......finally.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Fifth Element

Oh Milla:mushy


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

meganmila said:


> Shame......finally.


how was it?


----------



## Toad Licker

Stay Tuned


----------



## Barette

Hmmm... I think it was Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1.


----------



## meganmila

NeedleInTheHay said:


> how was it?


It was good. I think I'm gonna watch it again cause I think I missed some things.


----------



## Rixy

Tarzan, the nostalgia still holds up in my mind. :3


----------



## MindOverMood

Romy and Michele's High School Reunion


----------



## HarryStanluv25

The Mummy- love that movie, never gets old!


----------



## low

_I spit on your grave_.

The modern version, pretty graphic. I love vigilante justice though.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Simpsons Movie - underrated imho.


----------



## river1

Nothing Personal

One of my favorite films.. it's perfect.


----------



## Hiccups

I went in expecting to fall asleep but it was actually pretty good...


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Jared3

meganmila said:


> Shame......finally.


My favorite movie of the year.

Just watched "Once upon a time in anatolia".


----------



## meganmila

Sam711 said:


> My favorite movie of the year.
> 
> .


Yeah, it did make me almost cry for some reason.


----------



## Keith

Black Sunday - excellent gothic horror tale about a witch who comes back from the dead

The Body Snatcher- Karloff rules


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## kosherpiggy

beauty and the beast


----------



## tutliputli

Alfred Hitchcock presents: The Cheney Vase

I need to watch more of these!


----------



## Ventura




----------



## RawrJessiRawr

30 minutes or less


----------



## kingfoxy

SCUM violent drama set in a borstal not for the faint hearted with scenes of rape suicide + fighting this was banned when it first came out in 1979 starring Ray Winstone + Phil Daniels.


----------



## Barette

kingfoxy said:


> SCUM violent drama set in a borstal not for the faint hearted with scenes of rape suicide + fighting this was banned when it first came out in 1979 starring Ray Winstone + Phil Daniels.


I've been wanting to see that movie for so long.

I saw Attack the Block. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Ventura said:


>


Awesome film + cool related av.


----------



## Ventura

iChoseThisName said:


> Awesome film + cool related av.


Thank you sir 

:squeeze


----------



## Perkins

Secretary (2002)

I liked it. It also made me pent up and really want to bang James Spader's character.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

One of the best films of 2011. Now I have about 39 more films of 2011 to watch...


----------



## intheshadows

An obscure hockey movie about a tragic player. "Gross Misconduct"


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Beavis and Butthead do America. Ahhh funny stuff. Why did my parents allow me to watch this as a kid?! XD


----------



## kingfoxy

The Dangerous lives of altar boys A group of friends play pranks on a nun while pretending to be superheroes however after breaking into a zoo in an attempt to steal a panther things go terribly wrong with devastating consequences.Starring Kieron Culkin + Jodie Foster from 2001.


----------



## letitrock

it wasn't as good as I wanted


----------



## point of view

Love this quote.
It's Rivers' from "Trash", for those who don't remember.


----------



## point of view

^That post was meant for the Firefly thread. Don't see a way to delete it.









Great, movie. Simplicity and beauty without any noise. Catchy soundtrack.


----------



## Sanctus

a bit boring but mostly awsome


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## Keith

Based on the Franz Kafka novel, absolutely brilliant film.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Keith said:


> Based on the Franz Kafka novel, absolutely brilliant film.


I just rented this one again from the library. Sooooo goooooood. I wish this can get the Criterion treatment. The only good version is the Milestone Collection which is out of print and not as good as it should be.


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I just rented this one again from the library. Sooooo goooooood. I wish this can get the Criterion treatment. The only good version is the Milestone Collection which is out of print and not as good as it should be.


That would be really awesome, such a masterpiece. I'd love to see Welles' Othello get the criterion treatment as well such an overlooked film but certainly more than worthy.


----------



## GuyMontag

Freaks(1932)


----------



## PhilipJFry

Braveheart.

Great movie.


----------



## Barette

Perkins said:


> Secretary (2002)
> 
> I liked it. It also made me pent up and really want to bang James Spader's character.


I love that movie! I thought it was so sweet, and I never new how hot James Spader was. I only know the bloated James from Boston Legal. It made me watch a bunch of his older movies.


----------



## Perkins

Keith said:


> Based on the Franz Kafka novel, absolutely brilliant film.


Good choice! :clap


----------



## Keith

Perkins said:


> Good choice! :clap


Anthony Perkins fan? He's a great actor


----------



## HarryStanluv25

When a Stranger Calls. Omg was it stupid. Terrible actress, breathing heavily the whole movie. Answering the phone even though she knew it was the creeper. Never once making sure the kids were ok. Stupid side-story of high school woes. She doesn't take the children and leave the house after the police TELL her to. The ending was awful. The whole movie was more comedy than horror. I'm such a cynic when it comes to movies.


----------



## Xtraneous

Red State, lol


----------



## Sanctus

Great movie for a movie with almost no action , the dialog and the acting are one of the best i have ever seen


----------



## kingfoxy

The cat and the canary the relatives of a dead man spent the night at his house after learning who gets his inheritence but 1 by 1 they are being killed off by a killer who wants to claim it for themselves.Murder mystery from 1977 starring Honor Blackman.


----------



## Keith

The Naked City - excellent noir by Jules Dassin 

I Walked With a Zombie - especially enjoyed the creepy atmosphere in the night scenes


----------



## MindOverMood

Groundhog Day

EDIT: Just finished watching Dazed and Confused, a movie I'll get bored of seeing.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## GuyMontag

Red(2010)


----------



## MindOverMood

Mallrats and Pay it forward


----------



## Toad Licker

The War of the Roses


----------



## Transcending

The New Guy


----------



## 17Racer

Dial M For Murder. Just rented it this morning.


----------



## GuyMontag

The Life of David Gale(2003)


----------



## atticusfinch

*Pearl Jam Twenty*, _(2011)_










+

*Possession*, _(1981)_


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World


----------



## fonz

HarryStanluv25 said:


> When a Stranger Calls. Omg was it stupid. Terrible actress, breathing heavily the whole movie. Answering the phone even though she knew it was the creeper. Never once making sure the kids were ok. Stupid side-story of high school woes. She doesn't take the children and leave the house after the police TELL her to. The ending was awful. The whole movie was more comedy than horror. I'm such a cynic when it comes to movies.


Oh yeah,I remember that - the only reason to watch it is to stare at Camilla Belle.

The Big Lebowski


----------



## mooncake

Sunshine Cleaning


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## layitontheline

Medicine for Melancholy


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

Cowboys & Aliens.


----------



## LittleSister

*Sucker Punch.* Good effects, but nil story-line and can be hard to follow at times. Is also very repetitive. I think the producers thought they were being clever... But they weren't 

I think I give a 4/10. IMDb rating is 6.1


----------



## Scrub-Zero

In Time


----------



## GuyMontag

Last night - The Descendants(2011)


----------



## kingfoxy

Deadly Pursuit An FBI agent and a mountain guide are on the trail of a murderer with a bag of stolen diamonds and a hostage through woods and mountains.Crime thriller starring Sidney Poiter and Kirstie Alley from 1988.


----------



## Toad Licker

Big


----------



## PitaMe

I came home last night and watched one of my favorite movies from when I was a kid. The Return to Oz with a much younger Fairuza Balk. Its great, and the rollerboys are awesome.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Hahahahahaha this was awful. The 2011 version of The Blind Side, both of which were inexplicably nominated for Best Picture.


----------



## cj66

and I feel so helpless...


----------



## AnimeV

Midnight in Paris


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

Immortals.


----------



## aquilla

Submarine.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

50/50


----------



## Lowtax

Seeking Justice.

Horrible flick in every regard with Nicholas Cage trying to pull emotions. Cringy!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Loved it.


----------



## adamac

^^ Same watched Fargo last night, want to see The Grey will watch anything with Liam Neeson in.


----------



## scooby

Goodfellas. Always a good time when that comes on.


----------



## Joe

Sherlock Holmes: A game of shadows.


----------



## Keith




----------



## kingfoxy

The Boxer A former IRA member released from jail comes home and decides to change his ways by opening a boxing gym with a non sectarian policy and seeks to end the divide for peace between religions.However this does not go down well with the IRA and he finds himself a target when his gym is blown up and he is shot at.Interesting film showing the mindless hatred that leads to inoccent people being killed because of there beliefs.Starring Daniel Day lewis Ken Stott and Brian Cox from 1998.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## mooncake

Drive


----------



## PickleNose

Oliver Stone's _Nixon_


----------



## immortal80

Forks Over Knives:









I'm not entirely sure how credible the information and research is within this "documentary", but a lot of it just makes sense. I'm not sure about cutting out meats and dairy entirely (cutting down definitely sounds logical), but I definitely agree that a lot of diseases are a result of poor diets. Put good stuff in, and you'll get good health as a result. Eat more fruits and veggies, exercise, and I 100% agree and believe that you can help rid yourself of things like cancer and heart disease.


----------



## Nekomata

I think it was Let The Right One In... or something like that. We didn't get to finish watching it though ><


----------



## LittleSister

Snowtown
Watching it right now... Intense.

For anyone who isn't in Aus - It's a movie based on a true story. "The Snowtown murders, also known as the Bodies in Barrels murders, were the murders of 11 (the twelfth charge of Suzanne Allen was dropped due to lack of evidence) people in South Australia, Australia between August 1992 and May 1999. The crimes were uncovered when the remains of eight victims were found in barrels of acid located in a rented former bank building in Snowtown, South Australia on 20 May 1999." - Wikipedia


----------



## fate77

Taxi Driver (1976) - the best film ever produced. I can TOTALLY relate to the main character in every way. Masterpiece.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumper


----------



## meganmila

The Grey. It was brutal. Don't know if I wanna see it again.


----------



## PickleNose

Colossus: The Forbin Project


----------



## layitontheline

Bananas!*
****ing corporations


----------



## s0dy

The Others (2001)
Mr. Brooks (2007)


----------



## Elliptical

The Exorcist. 
Just watched it for the first time tonight..alone. Never again.


----------



## MindOverMood

Crash


----------



## xTKsaucex

X-Men First Class. Thought it was good.


----------



## enzo

Due Date

Typical characters, typical movie.


----------



## kingfoxy

Thinner An obese lawyer has a gypsy curse put on him after he runs over and kills and old lady he finds himself losing weight rapidly each day.Stephen King Horror from 1996.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Contagion.

I contracted boredom from this movie.


----------



## Hiccups

Orange Country

/fplm


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

MindOverMood said:


> Finally watched Inception.


Any good? People keep telling me to watch it but I'm not sure.
By the way I can't stop looking at your profile avatar thing


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## River In The Mountain

*For about the 10th time!

*Love this movie 10/10


----------



## MindOverMood

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Any good? People keep telling me to watch it but I'm not sure.
> By the way I can't stop looking at your profile avatar thing


Was an interesting movie and not hard to follow.


----------



## enzo

^did it live up to the hype? it didn't for me. certainly not as a sci-fi film.


----------



## MindOverMood

No, not really blown away by it.


----------



## papaSmurf

Three Colors: Blue

Perhaps not so good as Red, but I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Toad Licker

UltraViolet


----------



## Transcending

Roger Dodger - I really liked it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

MindOverMood said:


> No, not really blown away by it.


your avatar is trippin the shizzle out of me. :eyes


----------



## MindOverMood

^:lol

The Wrestler and I have to say that Marisa Tomei was looking damn fine for being 44 this movie Mickey Rourke's performance wasn't bad either:b


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## kosherpiggy

The Silence of the Lambs
new favorite movie !


----------



## silentcliche

I rewatched Eternal Sunshine on the Spotless Mind recently. I nearly forgot how perfect that movie is.


----------



## crystaltears

I re-watched Little Miss Sunshine (for an assignment)

good movie


----------



## s0dy

"movies I watched in the last 24 hours" 

Deliverance (1972)
Identity (2003)
Tango & Cash (1989)
Insomnia (2002)


----------



## meganmila

Take shelter. It actually scared me cause I had a dream about a tornado recently. So after that and this movie and having tornado watches around here like a week ago I am terrified of tornados.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

kosherpiggy said:


> The Silence of the Lambs
> new favorite movie !


That's how I felt when I watched it


----------



## Evo

School of Rock


----------



## xTKsaucex

Watched Inception for the second time last night. Then I had a dream about it. So... I was dreaming about a film that was a dream within a dream, within another dream within a final dream. 

urghh.


----------



## Hiccups

xTKsaucex said:


> Watched Inception for the second time last night. Then I had a dream about it. So... I was dreaming about a film that was a dream within a dream, within another dream within a final dream.
> 
> urghh.


*shakes TK*

wake up!! You're dreaming about dreaming about a dream within a dream within a dream within a dre.... :blank


----------



## xTKsaucex

Hiccups said:


> *shakes TK*
> 
> wake up!! You're dreaming about dreaming about a dream within a dream within a dream within a dre.... :blank


I'm going to have to go into my home built Inception machine and find out whats going on.


----------



## SaveMeJeebus

Conan the Barbarian (2011)


----------



## Secretaz

Don't be afraid of the dark

Aarrght, the trailer seemed so scary but the movie itself was kinda boring


----------



## leonardess

finally watched Das Boot (or, as I affectionately call it, Das Bootie) for the first time. it was all it was hyped up to be - very tense, very well written, acted, all of that.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Rum Diaries! - Friggen HILARIOUSSSS


----------



## xTKsaucex

Bruno

Its excruciating to watch at times. =]


----------



## river1

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## leonardess

hey, something just occurred to me - that U-boat in Das Boot? if Apple made it, it'd be an iboat.......


----------



## lazy

The Big Year


----------



## Evo

Avatar


----------



## Syndacus

Chronicle


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Days


----------



## GuyMontag

I prefer this poster to the main one.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Captain America... wanted to switch it off about 50 mins before the end.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

The Grey!!! (so good)
Mr.Nobody (also amazing)


----------



## avoidobot3000

It was entertaining. It wasn't because of good film making, it was Senna's story and charm that made it good.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

La vita è bella (1997)


----------



## papaSmurf

Toad Licker said:


> The Dark Crystal


Haha yes, The Dark Crystal is amazing.


----------



## Whatev

Wonderland


----------



## kingfoxy

Memento a man with short term memory loss trys to piece together enough evidence to find his wifes killer by tatooing clues on his body.Starring Guy Pierce from 2000


----------



## heyJude

The Woman in Black


----------



## helena

Sleepers - :cry

Friends with Benefits - jump jump(kriss kross) hah .. can still rap to that too (showing age)  :/ thought it was a cute and funny film :love2

..back to back in the past three hours :yawn sleep?! (why i felt the need to go overboard with smilies i have no idea).


----------



## Pennywise

Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives


----------



## kingfoxy

Revenge of the nerds A bunch of nerds just starting college get bullied by the jocks so they plan revenge on them.Classic 80s Comedy starring John Goodman.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fair Game


----------



## xTKsaucex

The Last Samurai, one of my favourites. Ken Watanabe is such a class actor. If he was my dad it would me amazing :b:b

'This, was, a, good, conversation'


----------



## Luka92

Primal Fear (1996). Edward Norton's performance is fantastic.


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## river1

Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close

Okay I didn't really want to watch this movie at all.. I don't know why it was just my first opinion but after watching it I was extremely surprised it was lengthy and its one of those films where you think it is going to end because it just got good.. but it's only half way done. The kid really reminded me of a young Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory lol

i really liked it


----------



## SartoriTaurus

A streetcar named desire.
I love classic Hollywood.


----------



## cpuzManiac

The Thing (2011 prequel). It was okay, of course never can beat the original 1982 one.


----------



## RonM

30 Minutes or Less.

Not great- I only really laughed at the last scene.


----------



## Tibble

Chronicle, I really enjoyed this movie .


----------



## Nekomata

Insidious <3
Still managed to scare me a little the second time around too xDDD


----------



## Toad Licker

Teen Wolf


----------



## Relz

I think it was "Super". Kinda mediocre, but not terrible.


----------



## Keith

Knife in the Water - was pretty good, Roman Polanski's first film. Somewhat Bergman like if i had to describe it. The plot centers around 3 people: a hitchhiker and a couple. The couple invites the hitchhiker to come on their yacht, and then the two men start to clash. They both try to feel superior to one another, which eventually leads to violence.


----------



## xTKsaucex

with risk of sounding like a ****, About a Boy. I shouldn't like this film, one reason being Hugh Grant, but I do. :b

One line sticks out though 'And once she knows that I don't do anything and I don't have anything else to add. Then, bang, gone from the world forever'. 

Totally relate.


----------



## Perkins

Shawshank Redemption. Loved it.


----------



## Nekomata

I Am Number Four.

Very interesting xD. Wish I coulda watched it on the big tv though ><


----------



## KumagoroBeam

If A Tree Falls


----------



## Cyrus

J. Edgar. A bit crappy, but a tad better than his last film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreakers


----------



## adamac

The Shawshank Redemption - amazinggggg film, never gets old.


----------



## Nefury

Get Rich or Die Tryin' - it was on TV so I thought why not, isn't bad.

Thumbs up to those enjoying Shawshank, watched it twice in one week a few weeks ago, would happily do it again.


----------



## s0dy

Last 24 hours:

Cure [1997] http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0123948/
Noriko no shokutaku (Noriko's dinner table) [2005] http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468820/

Next: Honogurai mizu no soko kara (Dark Water) [2002] http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0308379/


----------



## Toad Licker

Dummy


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## Whatev

Unknown


----------



## Jr189

The Help.


----------



## fonz

The Exorcist - hadn't seen it in years


----------



## Toad Licker

Predators


----------



## eyeguess

The Social Network

Loved it. I didn't have any interest going into it (don't really care for Facebook, much less a movie about, plus it's over two hours long) but it received good reviews and Fincher directed it so I decided to give it a shot. I originally planned on just watching the first hour of the movie, but I was glued the entire time, when it ended I wanted it to last another hour. 9/10.


----------



## mooncake

Mary and Max


----------



## there.is.no.they

All About Steve - I was surprised I enjoyed it. Well, must be because it has Bradley Cooper in it


----------



## 17Racer

In the last two days, I've watched "The Entity," "Murder on the Orient Express," and "Deathtrap."


----------



## Whatev

Wild Target


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## s0dy

Salinui chueok (Memories of Murder) [2003] http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0353969/

It was a really pleasant surprise, really good movie, if you like this kind of movie (crime-drama/police investigation) go ahead and spend 2 hours watching this one.


----------



## Nefury

Fahrenheit 911


----------



## PhilipJFry

The Wedding Singer.


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## MrBakura91

The last Netflix I watched were Sword of the Stranger and The Errand boy (Jerry Lewis)
The Netflix I just got in the mail are Redline, Atlas Shrugged and From Beyond


Oh yeah and also Today on Youtube I watched a really crappy anti-rock and roll film from the 80s called "Rock: Its Your Desicion." I'm 99.9% sure the thing is public domain so that wasn't piracy.Lol


----------



## Barette

Slither. I needed a shower after that movie.


----------



## nonesovile

Star Wars episode 1 in 3D 

2/10


----------



## Globe_Trekker

The Beast and the Beauty.


----------



## kingfoxy

Revenge of the nerds 2 nerds in paradise The nerds and jocks continue there feud while on holiday comedy from 1987.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

The Woman in Black- simple spooky film


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

The Redux version of Apocalypse Now, it was intese and incredible but so disturbing. Marlon Brando is truly one of the best actors to exist.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## tutliputli

The Woman In Black. It was really good! Surprisingly scary for a 12A.


----------



## cj66




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Onomatopoeia

Dog Day Afternoon. I freaking love that movie!


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy 2: The Golden Army


----------



## Keith

Nightmare(1964) 
Dracula Prince of Darkness


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## Nekomata

Red Riding Hood.


----------



## calmdown

The Rum Diary - was better than reviewers made it out to be.


----------



## xTKsaucex

nonesovile said:


> Star Wars episode 1 in 3D
> 
> 2/10


what do you expect. 

A Scanner Darkly

fans of Fear and Loathing will like. Its all been artistically rendered with after effects to represent the hallucination of Drug D and Keanu Reeves and Downy Jr give a good performance.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

House of 1000 Corpses


Stupid movie...


----------



## shadowmask

Changing Lanes


----------



## Farideh

A Thing Called Love. I watched it because River Phoenix was in that movie.


----------



## MindOverMood

Fido and Prom Night in Mississippi


----------



## Toad Licker

Impact


----------



## Glue

The Afterman (1985)
Yor, the Hunter from the Future (1983)


----------



## Tentative

Jennifer's Body. :| At least I didn't pay to see it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

still love this film


----------



## layitontheline

Vinyan


----------



## river1

The dark knight
And spiderman

Peachtree tv 


Damn the commercials r so annoying and long though


----------



## letitrock

finished it a couple days ago


----------



## Nekomata

The Island.


----------



## InMyDreams55

"Taken" with Liam Nelson(is that how you spell his last name!?)

Good fu**ing movie!


----------



## MindOverMood

Tentative said:


> Jennifer's Body. :| At least I didn't pay to see it.


Was Megan Fox making out with another girl, at least worth it?:b


----------



## Tentative

MindOverMood said:


> Was Megan Fox making out with another girl, at least worth it?:b


It may have been if my mother wasn't in the same room watching it with me. :rofl I couldn't enjoy the scene, since I was too busy trying to keep a straight face. :teeth


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Casino


----------



## Toad Licker

After Alice


----------



## Keith

Repulsion - was seriously awesome


----------



## bandofoutsider

Keith said:


> Repulsion - was seriously awesome


Catherine Deneuve :heart

Saw Hugo last night. Really great. Didn't know Scorsese would have such a knack for family-friendly fare.

What am I saying. He's a god.


----------



## MrZi

Drive - seriously good film!


----------



## Luka92

The Godfather part III. Not bad, but vastly inferior to parts I and II.


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## shadowmask

Sneakers


----------



## caflme

Just got back from seeing Sherlock Holmes 2 with my son.


----------



## False Protagonist

(500) Days of Summer. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Waterinthesink7

The Bodyguard. This movie was playing on television today and I haven't seen it since I was 13. It is a truly great film.


----------



## Lateralus

Martyrs.

*Zero *out of 10

Horrible. Disgusting. Depraved. Depressing. Waste of time. I don't remember regretting watching a movie so badly ever before in my life. I had a difficult time even watching all of it. It took a sick mind to write that crap. Also, it's one of those damned "open to interpretation" endings for which there is no simple or most probable explanation, and either way it's depressing and a huge letdown. The only thing that kept me watching was the expectation of a great ending.


----------



## Keith




----------



## Toppington

Lateralus said:


> *Zero *out of 10
> 
> Horrible. Disgusting. Depraved. Depressing. Waste of time. I don't remember regretting watching a movie so badly ever before in my life. I had a difficult time even watching all of it. It took a sick mind to write that crap. Also, it's one of those damned "open to interpretation" endings for which there is no simple or most probable explanation, and either way it's depressing and a huge letdown. The only thing that kept me watching was the expectation of a great ending.


You just described The Human Centipede for me down to the letter. I have no idea how that **** is popular.


----------



## Robodontopus

The Terminator.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective- I love Jim Carrey


----------



## papaSmurf

The Myth of the American Sleepover

I thought it was pretty good! A refreshingly honest and understated look at the lives of young folks.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man


----------



## MindOverMood

Kung Fu Kids Break Away


----------



## emptybottle2

Tiny Furniture

obnoxious mumblecore. hated that chick who was the writer/director/lead actress with all of my heart. i can't believe the hype she's getting for her tv show.



Also, The Artist was delightful but had no depth whatsoever


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

The Sixth Sense - amazing movie, definitely worth watching even for non-horror fans


----------



## xTKsaucex

Lion King 

lolz


----------



## Glue

To the Stars by Hard Ways (1981)


----------



## joejoe

Lateralus said:


> Martyrs.
> 
> *Zero *out of 10
> 
> Horrible. Disgusting. Depraved. Depressing. Waste of time. I don't remember regretting watching a movie so badly ever before in my life. I had a difficult time even watching all of it. It took a sick mind to write that crap. Also, it's one of those damned "open to interpretation" endings for which there is no simple or most probable explanation, and either way it's depressing and a huge letdown. The only thing that kept me watching was the expectation of a great ending.


I enjoyed that one.  to each their own. I made my friends watch it for a halloween a couple of years ago. they weren't too enthusiastic about it either.


----------



## joejoe

*Drive* with Ryan Gosling Junior. The first 10 minutes are so intense with well orchestrated sound. Lighting and shadows are incredibly important in this, as it helps the narrative unfold.


----------



## Lateralus

joejoe said:


> I enjoyed that one.  to each their own. I made my friends watch it for a halloween a couple of years ago. they weren't too enthusiastic about it either.


Haha, well you're not alone, it had decent ratings on IMDB.

Also, nice signature, I love Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## Lateralus

Toppington said:


> You just described The Human Centipede for me down to the letter. I have no idea how that **** is popular.


Yeah no kidding, I have no intentions of ever watching that one.


----------



## bandofoutsider

Keith said:


>


GREAT movie! Have you seen Diabolique? It's also by Clouzot. One of my favorites 

I just saw Fallen Angels by Wong Kar Wai










It's so gorgeous and dream-like, so full of energy and vivaciousness, like all of his films. Highly recommended.


----------



## mbg1411

Moneyball. Such an awesome movie


----------



## Keith

bandofoutsider said:


> GREAT movie! Have you seen Diabolique? It's also by Clouzot. One of my favorites


 Yup i love Diabolique, its definitely in my top 10 favorite movies, such an awesome movie.










Tragic film, thought it was great.


----------



## kingfoxy

Ripleys Game a dying man is paid large amounts of money to carry out a series of murders but things get out of control when one of his victims survives and comes looking for revenge.Very good Crime Thriller starring John Malkovich Dougray Scott + Ray Winstone from 2002.


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Artist. :')


----------



## She

The Secret Garden, haha. & I may or may not have cried at the end..


----------



## Toad Licker

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Whatev

The Cable Guy


----------



## shadowmask

An American Werewolf In London


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## Keith

Both were brilliant films


----------



## Glue

Ms. 45 (1981)
Comic Book Confidential (1988 )


----------



## meganmila

avoidobot3000 said:


> The Artist. :')


You liked it?


----------



## shadowmask

American History X. Gets better every time I see it.


----------



## Hopeful25

The Grey










I highly recommend this movie. It does a splendid job showing John Ottway's (Liam Neeson) struggle with holding onto his life. He's just so tired, and just looking in his eyes you can see his lack of faith in anything. He doesn't know why he continues to live, he just does. He and his companions' struggle against the wolves is truly frightening, and watching people die in such a cold, pointless manner is very raw and very sad.


----------



## Layla

Hopeful25 said:


> The Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this movie. It does a splendid job showing John Ottway's (Liam Neeson) struggle with holding onto his life. He's just so tired, and just looking in his eyes you can see his lack of faith in anything. He doesn't know why he continues to live, he just does. He and his companions' struggle against the wolves is truly frightening, and watching people die in such a cold, pointless manner is very raw and very sad.


The Woman in Black, not a bad film, but couldn't help but see Harry Potter as the lead, couple of jumpy moments in there too.


----------



## Fruitcake

Kick-A**


----------



## Insanityonthego

Hannibal rising awesome movie


----------



## avoidobot3000

meganmila said:


> You liked it?


Yes, I found it charming. The story wasn't anything special, predictable at times, but it was well made with some good acting. It was ballsy to make a silent film. I nearly cried too. :um

4 stars! :b


----------



## Transcending

My Boss's Daughter 

It's really dumb, but I liked it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Drive - 8/10


----------



## Nekomata

Watched half of The Mummy before I went to bed last night xD


----------



## Glacial

Mata Hari.

It is a 1930s film with Greta Garbo. I really appreciate early cinema, kind of a glimpse back in time. Also, I love learning about the stars of that era, they were so mysterious, unlike todays tell-all, leave-nothing-to-the-imagination film stars.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Ghost Rider Spirit of Vengeance. I have this thing where I have to go and see every Nic Cage movie. Its a real illness, and I don't want to cure it.
Terrible movie, just awful, but my gosh was it fun


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things


----------



## ShyFX

American Beauty was on TV last night. I fogot how good this movie is.


----------



## moxosis

Forbidden Planet (1956) 
I watched it on youtube


----------



## papaSmurf

avoidobot3000 said:


> The Artist. :')


I need to get around to seeing this while it's still in theaters.


----------



## Toad Licker

McLintock!


----------



## kingfoxy

We need to talk about Kevin A mother struggles to cope with the increasingly strange behaviour of her son who turns out to become a teenage serial killer.Tense drama starring Tilda Swinton from 2011.


----------



## Elona

Black Death.

It was meh.


----------



## rosethorn

shutter island

interesting a surprise i was expecting but then came a twist at the end. I liked it better than most


----------



## Losm

Anchorman! For about the 6th time. I love lamp.


----------



## Minipurz

Losm said:


> Anchorman! For about the 6th time. I love lamp.


You love lamp ? or are you just saying you love lamp ?


----------



## Losm

Minipurz said:


> You love lamp ? or are you just saying you love lamp ?


Hahaha 

Also:


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Safehouse. Nothing amazing. Average at best, seen Washington do better.


----------



## Layla

Man on a Ledge, found myself laughing at moments I'm not supposed too, like when nobody saw the explosion on top of the building, loads of smoke came up and not one person saw it out of everybody who was there.


----------



## 17Racer

Today I saw "Wolfen" with Albert Finney. Sort of a letdown, I was expecting better. Although I do have to say, the DVD cover is pretty cool.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Martha Marcy May Marlene. It was good, but it wasn't as good as I had hoped.


----------



## Rosedubh

The Help, was pretty good just like the book and I cried at the end, obviously


----------



## meganmila

The Artist. It was alright. It's hard getting used to a silent movie. I did like the music they used. I dunno how it won best movie though heh.


----------



## Transcending

Cyrus

7/10


----------



## kingfoxy

Hide and Seek After his wife's suicide a man takes his daughter to live in a new area but problems begin when she meets an Imaginary friend called Charlie who turns out to be a deranged murderer with a grudge.Horror with a twist starring Robert De Niro from 2005.


----------



## StayingMotivated

safehouse


----------



## Layla

Ghost Rider 2, I enjoyed it for what it is.


----------



## fonz

Paris,Texas


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## kingfoxy

Stay Alive A violent video game based on countess bathory kills the players in real life when they die in the game Horror film from 2006.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Dr.Stragelove or: How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love The Bomb


----------



## enzo

The Lion King


----------



## tutliputli

Melancholia. T'was compelling, intense and fascinating.


----------



## lazy

In Time


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hitcher


----------



## Fruitcake

The Man from Earth. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Innamorata

Friends With Benefits.


----------



## iChoseThisName

Watchmen again, awesome.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Poltergeist


----------



## enzo

Tangled


----------



## Nekomata

The Watchmen.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Snowtown.

It's an Australian gritty drama/thriller about John Bunting, "bodies in the barrels" serial killer.


----------



## Toad Licker

Godzilla


----------



## BlazingLazer

Bluehill Avenue - Standard 4-guys-life-of-crime-eventually-get-into-a-drug-deal-gone-wrong-movie with the usual too many twists and turns at the end. But pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## Transcending

Wristcutters: A Love Story

Loved it


----------



## Josh90

Friday


----------



## Neutrino

The Muppets  it was pretty good!


----------



## TheGecko

Midnight in Paris. It's a great film, highly recommended.


----------



## PhilipJFry

The Fifth Element.


----------



## Fruitcake

The Help


----------



## cj66

Mr. Nobody
Drive


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Toad Licker

Swarmed


----------



## biffyclyroluver

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## GuyMontag

Yesterday - Glengarry Glen Ross
Today - Cop Land


----------



## iChoseThisName

Watching The Machinist now.


----------



## shadowmask

Beetlejuice


----------



## fallen18

Hugo that movie was actually really good


----------



## Meli24R

50/50-great movie! 
Tower Heist-the first half was slow moving, but I liked it overall
Hanna-I think this would've been better if the characters had been developed more, but it did have some pretty neat action scenes.


----------



## caflme

Meli24R said:


> 50/50-great movie!
> Tower Heist-the first half was slow moving, but I liked it overall
> Hanna-I think this would've been better if the characters had been developed more, but it did have some pretty neat action scenes.


I agree with the last two ... I did not see 50/50. Hanna had me really intrigued. I only went to see Tower Heist because of who was in it... in the end... I got the laughs I was expecting.


----------



## Toad Licker

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Xtraneous

Young Adult


----------



## therunaways

Finally saw "Leon The Professional" yesterday. Really good movie


----------



## lkt95

The Help, such a sad movie. Made me cry when they figured out ********** dies


----------



## kosherpiggy

office space


----------



## Nekomata

Green Lanturn


----------



## Mr Blues

Body of Lies


----------



## AussiePea

Melancholia

Was really good.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Thrive (2011)


:um


----------



## Toad Licker

AVPR: Aliens vs. Predator - Requiem


----------



## UgShy

Hall pass


----------



## Transcending

Dark Ride

2/10 Wasted my time watching it.


----------



## Mr Mug

Poultrygeist. Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## lazy

The Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Starr

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Birdcage


----------



## straightarrows

Being there,, I think 1979,,,,,, don't watch new movies,,,


----------



## Keith

Diabolique, one of my favorite movies. Nothing beats the first time you see it though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ninja Assassins.
Conan the barbarian.
Road House.
Training Day.


----------



## beastylex

spirited away... twice in one day, actually xD or maybe it was howl's moving castle? i've been in a bit of a studio ghibli kick lately.


----------



## MindOverMood

Enter the Dragon


----------



## papaSmurf

The Artist

I really enjoyed it! Pretty standard stuff in terms of plot, but both the lead performances were tremendous and all the period costumes were ridiculously fun. Those little flapper hats are so cool.


----------



## rosa1992

*What was the last movie you watched? II*

dispicable me and i loved it *-*


----------



## Kascheritt

Ghost Rider : Spirit of Vengeance - terrible movie xD
The Grey - love it! Best I've seen this year.


----------



## alee

London, Paris New york (bollywood movie)
it was fun


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Black Swan (yes, it's an R-rated movie, and yes I watched the lesbian scene. Thank god my parents weren't there.)


----------



## LuxAeterna

Big Stan with Rob Schneider. It was funny. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dissonance

9 mm per second.


----------



## Pennywise

I think it was The Godfather, but I don't know for sure. I'm more of a reader now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

The Beginners


----------



## Layla

The Awakening, nice ghost film.


----------



## meganmila

The skin I live in. Crazy.


----------



## Roberto

Open Water 2

worst. movie. ever. made. ever. -_-


----------



## Lasair

Last night I watch

- The proposal
- Mr Poppers Penguins
- Up

And I am half way through Hanna!


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## Dannie

Source Code. 

Omg!! It was a good film!! Honestly... I almost cried at the end lol. Jake Gyllenhal is amazing. He was also very good in Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## metrokid

*Melancholia*. Great film. Really liked it a lot.


----------



## Layla

Contraband, Marky Marks films are so hit and miss these days, this one being the latter.


----------



## Red Duke

It's Kind of a Funny Story.


----------



## Transcending

Junebug


----------



## TheDaffodil

Hugo.


----------



## meganmila

Cyrus. Out of random I left the channel on HBO. It wasn't that great,


----------



## iChoseThisName

Matrix Reloaded. Not as bad as I remember it, but still pretty bad. The amount of new characters intoduced in it was ridiculous.


----------



## Fanta can

Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Keith

A Woman Under the Influence


----------



## kitshiv01

Equilibrium


----------



## there.is.no.they

Limitless


----------



## mooncake

The Wackness


----------



## Nekomata

The Shrine.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Singin' in the Rain.


----------



## enzo

Paul

Typical movie. Wasn't bad, but isn't worth rewatching, I think. The comedy is spread throughout the cast, which could've done a better job I think. The Paul character was nice, but it was pretty much just Seth Rogan. It isn't the sort of movie you'll remember. 

6.5/10


----------



## 17Racer

Today I saw "The Fog" (1980) and "Mimic."


----------



## Whatev

The Warriors


----------



## Toad Licker

X-Men 2


----------



## kingfoxy

Goyas Ghost Historical drama about the artist Francisco Goya and the woman he painted who is captured and tortured by the spanish inquisition into a false confession then kept prisoner.Starring Natalie Portman.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## papaSmurf

^How was it? I was thinking of watching that one at some point.


----------



## andy1984

i just rewatched a scanner darkly. i should read the book one of these days.


----------



## ryobi

The Artist
It was really good


----------



## Nekomata

The Woman in Black.
Better than we thought, for a 12 xD


----------



## Toad Licker

Commando


----------



## Onomatopoeia

therunaways said:


> Finally saw "Leon The Professional" yesterday. Really good movie


Glad you enjoyed it!
Leon was also the last movie I watched. Again.
It's a perennial favorite among my peers :yes


----------



## EndlessBlu

I bought Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and watched it after having not seen it for a long time. It made me cry and now I feel kind of depressed.

Great movie though. Probably one of my favorites.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Watched Grizzly Man and The Exorcist III. I honestly can't decide which was more disturbing.


----------



## Layla

This Means War


----------



## Whatev

Puncture


----------



## 213

insidious.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dangerous Minds


----------



## Layla

Red Tails


----------



## Tentative

Daybreakers, only the end of it, though.


----------



## fonz

Godfather Part II


----------



## HarryStanluv25

A League of Their Own. Love this movie, classic in this family.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## laura024

Killers. It's an action & comedy movie. Very good.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The grey.


I liked it, much better produced than I was expecting. And Liam Neeson wasn't putting on any accents for once.


----------



## Keith

Persona


----------



## Queen of Spades

Knocked up, The Gods must be crazy II


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Sitter. 

Meh. Some good lines here and there, and Sam Rockwell was great as always. Not a good movie, though.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

The Lion King
for the first time


----------



## xTKsaucex

Copycat, all the way through I expected an Alien to pop out of Sigourney Weaver :b

Good film though.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Watching it right now "Juno" on the USA network. yeaaaaaaa *


----------



## Toad Licker

Fletch


----------



## A Void Ant

Can't remember.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pirates Of The Carribean 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Levity


----------



## Doriis

My Week With Marilyn


----------



## Fruitcake

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker

Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo


----------



## Skyliner

Secretary


----------



## Layla

No One is Safe


----------



## Keith

Aguirre the Wrath of God


----------



## there.is.no.they

"Girl, Interrupted" for the nth time, caught it on cable. Really good movie.



kingfoxy said:


> The last house on the left an escaped prisoner and his brother brutally rape and assualt 2 young women in front of his son.Then seek refuge at a house which happens to be the parents of one of the victims who plot revenge on the men after finding out what they did.Very violent with scenes of rape not suitable for anyone under 18.Dark thriller from 2009.


I didn't know this was remade recently. I have yet to see both though, maybe when I'm a bit more stable.


----------



## Transcending

Ghost Town

Damn Téa Leoni is hot.


----------



## Meli24R

X-Men First Class- I was skeptical about this..mostly because I wasn't impressed with Last Stand, but I really enjoyed it. 

The Experiment-Very interesting film and great actors. I feel it ended abruptly though and I kind of wish more would've happened or more aftermath of the 'experiment' had been shown.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good Life


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

The Warrior.
Not to shabby. It was very similar to The Fighter (great movie btw). 
It also had a pretty nice ost


----------



## Dissonance

Summer Wars.


----------



## slimswavy

Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

Dissonance said:


> Summer Wars.


Duuude, I have that movie on Blu-ray and still haven't watched it..
Please tell me it's good?


----------



## Xtraneous

Hugo, The Grey, Immortals & In Time. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Meli24R

Drive-meh I found it rather boring. There wasn't enough dialogue and I didn't care much for the characters. 

The Next Three Minutes-suspenseful, I liked it


----------



## dk321

I really liked Drive, I jusy watched the guard.
The accents make it hard to understand a lot of the jokes but its still a good movie


----------



## shadowmask

Carnival of Souls


----------



## SHERains

"the girl with the dragon tattoo". The remake of the original. I loved it sooo much. The story is brilliant, smart, scary and emotional. Its thrilling.
Amazing performances too.

Now i really have to watch the original and also the other 2.


----------



## Keith

shadowmask said:


> Carnival of Souls


A classic! Love that movie.

Wooden Crosses - just when i thought I'd seen all of the good ww1 movies, I discovered this French gem. Its contemporary to Westfront 1918 and All Quiet.. It is an outstanding film, loved the Abel Gance rip off in the opening scene.


----------



## shadowmask

^I was pleasantly surprised by CoS. I'd heard of it before, and always assumed it's popularity was due to it being one of those "so-bad-it's-good" movies, but it turned out to be one of the most original, atmospheric, and eerie horror flicks I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## kingfoxy

Nil By Mouth Violent drama about a man who beats up his pregnant wife and her brother in Drunken rages and begs her to come back after she leaves him starring Ray Winstone and Kathy Burke from 1997.

DOA Dead or Alive a tournament to decide the worlds best fighter is held based on the top selling computer game of the same name starring Kevin Nash and Eric Roberts from 2006.


----------



## Nogy

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo. I thought it was a pretty good movie, way better than the last movie i watched from on demand anyways (immortals). My dad was a little disappointed by it, but thats probably only because hes read the book and was comparing it to that. Most movies never compare to the book


----------



## Cashew

Castaway! Finally!


----------



## Layla

21 Jump Street


----------



## EndlessBlu

Vertigo

Great classic. Messes with your head a little bit.


----------



## s0dy

Paju (2009) (Korean film)

Not really my favourite kind of film, but wasn't that bad.


----------



## Meli24R

The Perfect Host-this movie was different, but entertaining. It had some really unexpected twists, suspense and dark humor. The acting by David Hyde Pierce was fantastic.


----------



## BarryLyndon

JAWS


----------



## Dystopia

Remember me


----------



## Toad Licker

Pale Rider


----------



## Don Gio

_*John Carter From Mars.*_


----------



## Tentative

The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## kingfoxy

Bennys video A teenage boy murders a young girl in his house and records it for his parents to watch disturbing austrian drama from 1992.


----------



## shadowmask

Creepshow 3


----------



## au Lait

My Week with Marylin


----------



## Sabriella

The Hunger Games. I thought it was pretty good, aside from the over-the-top shaky cam and the climax. I think might see it again, and maybe I'll enjoy it more.


----------



## fonz

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Don Gio

*Kim Kardashians home sex tape.....*


----------



## Toad Licker

Never Cry Werewolf


----------



## meganmila

Friends with benefits. Mila, I'm in love. Also I enjoyed Justin and Mila together. But I wish it was James Franco. They are hotter together.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Let Sleeping Corpses Lie (a.k.a The Living Dead At The Manchester Morgue) 


What a wonderful little film.


----------



## melissa75

The Hunger Games. Surprisingly good, and I rarely say that about movies where I've read the books first.


----------



## Keith

Shame - was an excellent film


----------



## BlazingLazer

New Jack City - Ice-T as charismatic as ever


----------



## huh

Raising Arizona. Loved it.


----------



## Layla

Act of Valor


----------



## xTKsaucex

The Butterfly Effect. Awesome film.


----------



## Transcending

Pump Up the Volume - one of my favorite movies ever


----------



## fonz

American History X - great,great film


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Diacetylmorphine

(Blair Witch Project, 1999)

I found it boring.


----------



## AlexDen

Last time i watched RIO movie. I saw that movie first time and i love this movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Surrogates


----------



## Bunyip

Real Steel or something
but I fell asleep


----------



## MindOverMood

The Book of Eli


----------



## Eirene

Um, the last one that I actually remember watching is Beginners. Currently, it's my favourite film ever. Can't even say why. It's just so quirky and relatable and brilliant...


----------



## penguin runner

Hook. Yesterday with a special someone. The ending will always make me sad. I tried to block it from my memory and almost did. but the end was still the end. Didn't change even though I haven't watched it in so long.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Silent House - I like the female lead in it but the film itself didn't do much for me at all


----------



## Gorillaz

A Map for Saturday


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Devil & Daniel Johnston


----------



## Layla

Terminator 2 still teary eyed by the ending to this day.


----------



## Aurora

Melancholia. Brilliant film. On melancholic depression. A not so average end of world movie with a not so happy ending. Its art house so not everyones taste.


----------



## northstar1991

The Blind Side


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Skin I Live In. Very surprising. There was a perverse moment where it fell together and I realised my instincts were right: "Haha, I bet he's going to . . . Oh no way . . . really?! He didn't . . . He did!"


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Runners


----------



## Meli24R

Girl With The Dragon Tattoo-I felt it was pretty slow moving the first 40 minutes or so, but I enjoyed it overall

A Lonely Place To Die-it was alright


----------



## retropat

David Fincher's "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo." I'm phobic about movie theaters so I had to wait until it came out on dvd to see it. I was pleasantly surprised with how good it was. Not completely true to the book, but very close. Rooney Mara is my new celebrity crush.


----------



## whatevzers

Hunger Games. It's a little confusing at first, but wow.


----------



## TryingMara

The Help. It was really good. Now I want to read the book.


----------



## Col

I just saw the Hunger Games which wasn't bad. I didn't know anything about it going into it. Fun stuff

Before that was Girl with a Dragon Tattoo.. which was also really good but unfortunately completely overshadowed by the FREAKING AMAZING opening by Blur (amazing animation studio, not the band)


----------



## Layla

Immortals - Not bad, but expected it to be better.


----------



## Tentative

Edge of Darkness, missed the beginning.


----------



## Perkins

Incredible. I was not at all expecting that ending. Marlene Dietrich delivered a great performance.


----------



## papaSmurf

Merantau.

'Twas a nice, mindless little Indonesian martial arts film with some unique choreography and one of the cheesiest villains I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dead Man's Shoes - It's intense & raw, not one for everyone that's for sure

Flypaper - It's a dumb bank robber film that made me laugh pretty good

Black Death - It's slow paced but I liked the story


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost in the Dark


----------



## Layla

The Divide - Nice little post apocalyptic film.


----------



## Yogurt

Planet Of The Apes (the first one from 1968 )


----------



## Paperwings

finally saw reservoir dogs, and in typical Tarantino fashion it was an awesome movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Mirror


----------



## Layla

Intruders


----------



## kingfoxy

Poltergeist I first saw this on vhs in 1983 and it was the scariest film i had seen at that point although i was only 7 at the time i had seen many horror films like the evil dead zombie lake the omen dracula etc as my mother was a big fan of the genre.Even now 30 years after its release this is still a fantastic film 1 of my favourite horrors it is about a family who move into a house that had been built on top of a graveyard.The family are haunted by spirits who capture there daughter and she becomes trapped in the television.Paranormal experts are then brought in to retrieve the daughter from the ghosts.This film was made in 1982 and won several oscars.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Faster - I thought it was good


----------



## Toad Licker

The Burning Plain


----------



## heyJude

Psycho. Great movie!


----------



## sean88

I've been on a movie bender the last week or two. Lats one I saw was Dakota Skye, it was meh. The last couple movies that I saw that I really enjoyed was Kick-*** and Trainspotting.


----------



## Layla

The Darkest Hour


----------



## FadeToOne

Horrible Bosses. 1/3rd of it was quite funny...which is impressive for a modern comedy.


----------



## Sabreena

Cyberbully (it was for health class)


----------



## Josh90

A.I. Artificial Intelligence


----------



## JayDontCareEh

The Pianist


----------



## CeilingStarer

"Transsiberian" from 2008

An OK thriller, but took too long getting to the thriller part... then rushed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

In & Out


----------



## sean88

Keith. It has awful reviews, but I loved it. lol

I'm a sucker for anything with a sad romance, even if it is riddled with cliches.


----------



## kingfoxy

Man on Fire A man is shot and left for dead trying to protect a young girl from being kidnaped when he awakes to find the girl has been kidnapped and presumed to be dead.He sets out to find the kidnappers and kill them.This entails getting information from corrupt police officers working for the kidnappers by using methods of torture on them.Starring Denzel Washington and Mickey Rourke from 2004.


----------



## Tentative

Blade: Trinity


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Boxer & The Bombshell - I thought it was a solid drama


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Arena - It was alright


----------



## Shygurl97

*What was the last movie you watched? II*

The hunger games!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeilingStarer

*Margin Call*

I don't give 2 ****s about all that capitalist Wall Street stuff, but I really enjoyed it. It was more just about people, and social dynamics when **** hits the fan. Kevin Spacey was really good.


----------



## kingfoxy

Birthday Girl A shy bank clerk is conned into stealing money from the safe by a russian bride he bought on the internet starring Nicole Kidman from 2001.


----------



## Joe

Twilight: Eclipse


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle (A movie about an agoraphobic heiress played by Selma Blair, It wasn't the best movie I've ever seen but it was worth watching I'd recommend seeing it.)


----------



## Layla

Bending the rules


----------



## GuyMontag

The Town(2010)


----------



## UgShy

Scent of a Woman


----------



## Queen of Spades

Jurassic Park III


----------



## Dissonance

Let the right one in.


----------



## andy1984

crash, the one by cronenberg. sex, car crashes. weird.

^ let the right one in = awesomeness.


----------



## nemesis1

The Salton Sea

LA meth head movie starring Val Kilmer. Pretty good, suprised i'd never heard of it before. 7.5/10


----------



## Ventura

Breakfast club :yay


----------



## Who

Young Adult.
I thought it's going to be a fun movie...nope.
Made me realise Charlize Theron is actually pretty boring :|
Nice if you want to see her make out with a fat guy.


----------



## Toad Licker

When a Stranger Calls


----------



## kingfoxy

A group of young women go caving but get lost and cant find a way out worse still strange flesh eating monsters are down there as well and they are hungry Horror Film from 2005.


----------



## IfWinterEnds

Dissonance said:


> Let the right one in.


The book is very, very good also, if you like reading at all.

Last movie I saw...was still The Hunger Games.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

kingfoxy said:


> A group of young women go caving but get lost and cant find a way out worse still strange flesh eating monsters are down there as well and they are hungry Horror Film from 2005.


The Descent. Good one.


----------



## Layla

Appleseed: Ex Machina


----------



## kirten

Hunger games...it was amazing


----------



## Keith

Zatoichi Challenged - Shintarô Katsu kicks ***, I'll be watching more of the series.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Shrek


----------



## CeilingStarer

Keith said:


> Zatoichi Challenged - Shintarô Katsu kicks ***, I'll be watching more of the series.


I've never seen any of the original Zatoichi films, just the remake by Takeshi Kitano. Is the action actually pretty decent for it's time? ... i.e. in the way that the original "Lone Wolf & Cub" series still kicks bum 35 years on?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

andy1984 said:


> crash, the one by cronenberg. sex, car crashes. weird.


Have you seen Sex, Lies, & Videotape? James Spader has a couple strange movies revolving around sex from the late 80s/early 90's & that sounds like it may be one of them looking at the page for it on IMDB. I may check it out


----------



## kingfoxy

ThrashtilDeath said:


> The Descent. Good one.


 yeah the descent cant belive i forgot to type the name of the film:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## devinfabulous

The Hunger Games, it really upset me, as stupid as that sounds hahah


----------



## GuyMontag

Rounders


----------



## Layla

Rocky 3 and 4


----------



## KiwiGirl

The Thing.....(it was crap).


----------



## Cest La Vie

Se7en


----------



## Meli24R

In and Out


----------



## Queen of Spades

The Magdalene Sisters


----------



## Who

Pocahontas.
For some reason "colours of the wind" keeps playing in my head so I watched it.


----------



## CeilingStarer

KiwiGirl said:


> The Thing.....(it was crap).


The recent remake/prequal one? Yeah it was terrible. I didn't even watch it through. The original 80's one was pretty good.

I just finished watching *Red State.

*I don't know if I liked it, or what it was even supposed to be. It started out like a thriller, then turned into this blood-bath black comedy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Eurotrip


----------



## Kailei

Who said:


> Pocahontas.
> For some reason "colours of the wind" keeps playing in my head so I watched it.


I ♥ that movie!

Btw my answer: 
Secret Garden...


----------



## fredbloggs02

Titanic.


----------



## MindOverMood

Garden State


----------



## Selbbin

This week I saw at the movies:

The Raid, A Dangerous Method, The Artist, American Pie Reunion.


----------



## Deeykw

Hunger games ....seen it last week wirh my sister and it was awsome!!


----------



## xTKsaucex

Chronicles - decent enough 6/10

Usual Suspects - 9/10

Black Swan - 8/10


----------



## xTKsaucex

Dissonance said:


> Let the right one in.





andy1984 said:


> crash, the one by cronenberg. sex, car crashes. weird.
> 
> ^ let the right one in = awesomeness.


Watched that again a couple of days ago, and yes, yes it is. :b


----------



## Layla

Vanishing on 7th Street - Film seems to be getting a bad rap, but personally I loved it.


----------



## Meli24R

The Divide-post apocalyptic film, it kept me intrigued and was beautifully shot, but it was just so bleak and depressing.


----------



## Transcending

Reality Bites


----------



## GuyMontag

Annie Hall


----------



## Cest La Vie

Run Fatboy Run - Had no idea of the hilarity I was missing out on.


----------



## Toad Licker

Levity


----------



## Layla

Bloodwork - Nice little direct to dvd thriller/horror.


----------



## It Happens

The Great Dictator. 

I think I'll watch The Warriors tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Daft

The Lorax. The book made me cry as a kid, but this was funny/sad/funny.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Godfather 1 and 2


----------



## how slow the wind

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Perkins

I would totally bang Aaron Eckhart.


----------



## Perkins

Rob, why did you do this.


----------



## kingfoxy

Jackass 2.5 More wild and crazy stunts and toilet humour from Johnny Knoxville wee man and the gang.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Knight and Day


----------



## Toad Licker

9


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Flipped - It's a solid look at how a relationship develops between a boy & girl living next door to each other, I like it a lot


----------



## Tentative




----------



## MindOverMood

Clash of the Titans

Gemma Arterton kept me watching:mushy

&

Man on fire

I always tear up at the end:bah


----------



## Josh90

The Green Mile


----------



## Canadian Brotha

30 Days Of Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## momentsunset

Donnie Darko  10/10


----------



## Alex1

MI 3, very good


----------



## 0lly

Star Trek 3: The Search for Spock


----------



## Josh90

Raging Bull


----------



## xTKsaucex

West is West , not as good as East is East but made me smile all the way through. =]


----------



## flarf

just started a subscription to hulu plus and i've been diggin through all the amazing films in the criterion collection. here's a funny clip from city lights:


----------



## GuyMontag

Kicking and Screaming, the Noah Baumback movie, not the Will Ferrell one.


----------



## walkmurray

The sitter with Jonah Hill. Pretty funny


----------



## Toad Licker

War Horse


----------



## Tentative

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Escaping Yesterday

The Hunger Games

pretty decent.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Escaping Yesterday said:


> The Hunger Games
> 
> pretty decent.


not as good as its hyped to be. Battle Royale is better.


----------



## CeilingStarer

*The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters* *(2007)*

It's a documentary about a nice dude trying to take the original arcade Donkey Kong record (set in the early 80's) from this other douche. It's actually really entertaining, and hilarious seeing what a self-assured control-freak of an arsehole the original record holder is. There are twists and turns, and a group of minions trying to protect the original guy.


----------



## Ventura

Mallrats!


----------



## John316C

ghost rider 2, looked aweful


----------



## Event Horizon

Scanners, watched it again this morning. SUCH a great movie, Cronenberg as usual does a masterful job at creating a meaningful and entertaining film.


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lethal Weapon 1 & 2 - I was only half paying attention but the series is always enjoyable


----------



## Nada

Clash of Empires


----------



## Toad Licker

Imaginary Playmate


----------



## Xtraneous

Watching Sherlock Holmes 2: A Game of Shadows.


----------



## how slow the wind

Safe starring Julianne Moore. Unsettling and thought provoking look at the modern condition.


----------



## Kayanne

The Thin Man. Gotta love Powell and Loy.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Titanic. I really think people would live, if illusions were stripped away and eternity cascaded up to meet them shimmering in that way, that is when the will to life is the strongest, when everything weighs upon it and it knows it's wick is shortening, it judges by intensity not extension. You know I don't mind dying at all, if moments before death are that precious, I would die happily for a promise, I don't want to consolidate myself forever, there is so much cruelty in that. I know this sounds self-centered and intolerably presumptuous of me to admit to, that I should deserve this and I can't account for that even acknowledging it.. It really is as though I would rather die without that self-reflective knowedge and take my chances with God, though I am not hopeless. I remember the priest clutching onto the hands of his flock, keeping them from falling, the deck rising upwards, all of them clinging to his arms, forcing him to hold them all and the dreamlike images of the flooded corridoors underwater rising up like a dream. The people desperately chasing the finest point of the prow without self-consciousness. There is no presumption in that, it's pure knowledge that exists in relation to the finest point of pure darkness. It's that lack of self-consciousness that is like a miracle to me. That film is like interpreting dreams, superficial distinctions in colour and number all become one and incommensurable. A single pair of eyes hasn't the time when the illusion of time is stripped away, like a candle continuously attempting to measure the length of it's wick in relation to how high it burns that instant, it knows the impossibility where a beginning and end of time exist, it comes to late, all alike, it's eyes meet level in pure individuality, all intuitive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Diminished Capacity


----------



## Nekomata

Pokemon Black the Movie: Victini and Reshiram.


----------



## Toad Licker

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

Predator 2. One of my favorite movies in the world. I've been a Predator fan for ten years!! XD


----------



## avoidobot3000

50/50 - It was cheesy: predictable with some excruciatingly awkward dialogue. Despite this it was enjoyable. 7/10

[spoiler=50/50]more like 100/0  As soon as I saw the hot therapist (I was hoping she would take all her clothes off at some point; she didn't) it was obvious they would get together in the end--partially because of the way Adam's girlfriend was also being vilified by the supporting characters. Since when do therapists date their clients? _Cheesy_.[/spoiler]


----------



## papaSmurf

The Cabin In The Woods.

It was pretty great! The questions it ultimately asks of the viewer are trite and uninteresting, but it's hard to get worked up over a little ponderousness when everything else about the whole film is so darn much fun. Definitely worth watching for fans of horror and horror-comedy.


----------



## Meli24R

^Going to see that movie in a couple of days, looking forward to it! I'm trying so hard to avoid spoilers. 

Last movie I saw was Detroit Rock City


----------



## Queen of Spades

The Lost World: Jurassic Park


----------



## fonz

Get Carter


----------



## Toad Licker

El Dorado


----------



## Rodin

Planet of the Apes 1968 version


----------



## Perkins

Hilarious. Loved it.


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

Splice...


----------



## Queen of Spades

Shoot Em Up


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tracker - I liked it, the contrast & similarities of the 2 main characters


----------



## shadowmask

The Cabin In The Woods - An entertaining, refreshing take on the horror genre. The plot was well-paced with just the right mix of comedy, gore, and suspense to keep me hooked the whole way through. Really far out there...maybe too far out. Besides the pot head dude, I didn't find any of the characters interesting, and the CGI was HORRIBLE. Really took me out of the moment. The Hellraiser nod also felt kind of out of place. Still, a fun movie worth the price of admission.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Back to the Future III


----------



## Meli24R

The Darkest Hour- terrible


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic River


----------



## shadowmask

Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## FadeToOne

Alive.

I would not have eaten the bodies lol.


----------



## Keith

Cobra Verde - I knew for sure i was going to like it and I did.


----------



## Selbbin

Titanic 3D and then The Raid


----------



## AnimeV

Gran Torino


----------



## Queen of Spades

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## Nekomata

The Last Exorsism


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

:afr


----------



## Queen of Spades

Stanley and Iris


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Straw Dogs - I thought it was decent, I liked it



Disarray said:


> :afr


That film haunted me in junior high & still would if I watched it right now


----------



## Tentative

Zoom; IMDb warned me, but I watched it anyway, and I don't like zapping away from a movie I've started watching... Cheese galore. On the bright side, I never have to watch it again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## PineconeMachine

I think the last film I watched was "Let the wind carry me", which is about cinematographer Mark Lee. It was good.


----------



## iLLmanic562

The Watchmen


----------



## shadowmask

Rise of The Planet of The Apes - Terrific. I regret not seeing it in theaters. Franco's acting came off a little shallow, but it's excusable with Ceasar being totally CG. I wish Koba had a bigger part in the story, too. Other than that, there wasn't a single flaw.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Jumanji


----------



## lettersnumbers

*What was the last movie you watched? II*

I've been watching 17 again on replay for the past week, I did watch Parent Trap a few days ago, then it was back to 17 again.


----------



## Nekomata

Ice Age 3: Dawn of the Dinosaurs.


----------



## mooncake

Midnight in Paris. It wasn't great, just... OK. Owen Wilson always irritates me for some reason.


----------



## atayroya8

guzel faydalÄ± konu olmus.


----------



## lkkxm

Wrath of the Titans


----------



## Toad Licker

Enchanted


----------



## IcedOver

Went to _Titanic_ in 3D. I skipped this in its original run, and found it laughably bad when I watched it at home. However, watching it today, I realized that the film isn't half bad. If you know going in that the dialogue (especially in the present day segments) is simply dreadful and that that is just a Cameron hallmark, you can ignore it and just look at the technical achievement, which is impressive. I can somewhat understand why it was liked so much, even if the majority of its business came from teenage girls gaga over Leo (I'm still mystified about _Avatar_'s appeal, though). Also, the 3D really adds a lot to this film, especially when they're running all over the ship and down the narrow corridors.


----------



## Perkins

Funny.


----------



## shadowmask

Captain America - I'll be generous and call it mediocre. Boring dialogue, bad pacing, shallow performances all around, tired cliches aplenty. Even Hugo Weaving as Red Skull wasn't anything to talk about. Some of the cinematography was nice to look at, and I liked the retro-futuristic 40's design, but ultimately after the first 45 minutes it was a struggle to not hit the stop button and go do something else.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Machine Gun Preacher

it was pretty good. nothing too special though


----------



## Twelve Keyz

shadowmask said:


> Rise of The Planet of The Apes - Terrific. I regret not seeing it in theaters. Franco's acting came off a little shallow, but it's excusable with Ceasar being totally CG. I wish Koba had a bigger part in the story, too. Other than that, there wasn't a single flaw.


the people weren't even really necessary to the movie. bad acting ruined it for me.


----------



## buklti

American Reunion. It was hilarious but kinda depressing at the same time. Getting older is my biggest fear. When that little girl said that the Spice Girls was classic music, I wanted to smack her.


----------



## vela

Bridesmaids - It was good, except it wasn't as funny as people made it out to be. I still laughed a lot though.


----------



## Luka92

There Will Be Blood


----------



## momentsunset

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098084/

so so bad.
i'll give it 1/10 only because dale midkiff is hot in it


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash


----------



## fonz

The Elephant Man - found it sort of boring


----------



## TryingMara

The Cabin in the Woods. It wasn't the best movie, but it was entertaining.


----------



## Neo1234

"Before sunset" ,actually just finished watching it


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The lord of the rings the fellowship of the ring I can't wait til the hobbit comes out in Dec 2012


----------



## meganmila

13 going on 30. Cute movie..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Against The Current - I love everything about this one


----------



## Nekomata

Legion.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dying to Belong


----------



## GuyMontag

The Mission(1986)


----------



## hopelesslyshy

The Hunger Games.


----------



## Nogy

Hell's Labyrinth. Quite possibly the worst movie i have ever seen. If you see this while browsing your local Red Box, do yourself a favor and avoid it like the plague


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

_Martyrs_, why I did it is beyond me, it's just.... wow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> _Martyrs_, why I did it is beyond me, it's just.... wow.


So intense eh? So Intense!


----------



## nemesis1

Bad As*

...it sucked.


----------



## Meli24R

Cabin in The Woods- I enjoyed it. It was fun and entertaining especially near the end.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## GD8

The artist



Nekomata said:


> Legion.


god that movie is horrible lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

GD8 said:


> god that movie is horrible lol


x2


----------



## fonz

Se7en - excellent movie,I give it 9/10


----------



## MJM58

Fight Club


----------



## VivaLaVida101

Hunger Gamers 
boooyah ^^


----------



## Swagger91

I went with my sister to see Titanic the other night. I didn't care much for the 3D but it was incredible seeing it on the big screen, a real event of a movie.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i dont really know, beauty and the beast?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

the Godfather 3.
Contraband.


----------



## peachclouds

flight of the navigator


----------



## how slow the wind

Seven Samurai for the first time . Kurosawa is genius.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

how slow the wind said:


> Seven Samurai for the first time . Kurosawa is genius.


Right on. Be sure to check out Yojimbo and Sanjuro if you haven't already.


----------



## Nekomata

GD8 said:


> god that movie is horrible lol


Meh, I dunno, I went to bed in the middle of it xD

Slither.


----------



## Toad Licker

Head Office


----------



## Rest or Real?

Bellflower. Sweetest indie I've seen all year.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Before Sunrise/Before Sunset. Wow. I'm not usually into chick flicks but these were amazing.


----------



## Dissonance

I just watched Stars Wars New Hope and the Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Swagger91

Dissonance said:


> I just watched Stars Wars New Hope and the Empire Strikes Back.


Awesome:banana


----------



## imt

Irreversible


----------



## enzo

Hugo 8/10

Excellent movie. I had first thought it was a French movie, but I was surprised to find I was mistaken. It's a highly imaginative and moving film. Give it a watch!

Planet Hulk 7.5/10

A solid action piece. Nice story to piece it all together, and it was interesting to see an even more engaging and emotive Hulk. But hey, it's the Hulk. Not much to hate if you know what you're going in for. Voice actors were nice, but I seem to lean toward DCAU when it comes to that.


----------



## 17Racer

"Patriot Games."


----------



## The Blues man

Last film I watched was Bend it Like Beckham.

Yeah, I probably counts as a girly film, but I thought is was very entertaining and funny. Had a nice storyline.


----------



## Tentative

You Don't Mess With The Zohan


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## nemesis1

Stuck


----------



## tommo1234

Just watched 'God Bless America' 

I get the message behind the movie and that guy's points but why the hell is it classed as Comedy on IMDB....it wasn't funny at all :S


----------



## Insanityonthego

Project X


----------



## ameliewakelin

*The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King *


----------



## fonz

The Fly


----------



## lkkxm

Tucker and Dale Versus Evil


----------



## False Protagonist

The Avengers. The cinema was so full, teenagers and couples everywhere. :afr


----------



## TmastermanT

The Raid Redemption.


----------



## GD8

adywan's edit of a new hope because I'm a star wars nerd


----------



## Keith

Metropolis (the 2010 "complete" restoration version) - Such a great film, probably the best silent film ever made. I'll never get tired of watching it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan


----------



## Swagger91

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## clt851988

Breaking Dawn. It was crap.


----------



## mooncake

Shame


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## BKrakow

melancholia


----------



## shelbster18

I just watched Donnie Darko for the first time in about 5 or 6 years last night. I couldn't remember much about the movie when I saw it then but I actually liked it. It was a very sad movie.  For some reason, I found some parts in the movie to be funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

Anywhere But Here


----------



## acinorevlm

I'm watching Halloween II.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Reflecting Skin.


----------



## Toad Licker

Flightplan


----------



## river1

strawdogs (dum) lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Sweeney Todd. Epic AWESOME all around. Love that movie so much.


----------



## nemesis1

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

A Girl Cut in Two


----------



## McShakesalot

lolAname said:


> strawdogs (dum) lol


ikr the trailer shows all action which is only like the last 10 mins of the movie the rest is a snoosefest and the rape scene was not needed.


----------



## Neptunus

Titanic 3D at the IMAX. Despite some of the corny dialogue, I really enjoyed it. And the conversion turned really nice - better than some made for 3D movies!


----------



## northstar1991

The Five Year Engagement


----------



## MrGilligan

I watched _The Uninvited_ today. I thought it was pretty cool. I remember wanting to watch it in 2009 when it came out (it may be a remake of an older version; I don't know.) But I forgot about it, and then remembered it again yesterday, so I rented it and watched it.

Something's on television right now, but I'm not paying attention to it...


----------



## MindOverMood

Braveheart(4 hours on television:blank)

FREEEEEEEDOMMMM!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crush


----------



## StarlightSonic

The Nightmare Before Christmas

Could watch it over and over, I love it so much. <3


----------



## enzo

Underworld: Awakening 6.5/10

Not as good as the previous films, I was a bit disappointed. It felt like it was all action, no story, which I think contrasts the previous story-driven films in the series.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## MF Doom

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo: 9/10

Another fantastic David Fincher film. Can't wait for part two and three!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whatsername75 said:


>


Such a great film


----------



## Gattz Griffith

Just got done watching 8 Mile....movie was good


----------



## fonz

Brazil


----------



## Meli24R

Hesher- I liked it


----------



## Don Gio

Haywire


----------



## enzo

Cabin in the Woods 7.5/10

Dark comedy is always a win in my book. If you like 11th Hour, Pontypool, or any other gory dark comedy, this is for you.


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

No country for old men. fantastic movie from start to finish. Javier Bardem is such a great character in that movie, the coin toss scene is so freakin cool.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

The Pirates!: Band of Misfits

This was actually an excellent film. I don't usually like modern films--especially kids movies-- but this one was super! I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## GuyMontag

Last night - All the President's Men


----------



## Joe H

the cabin in the woods
Not bad had some funny parts which helped to make the gory parts less shocking. I think it had a good balance of comedy and horror.


----------



## BKrakow

my week with marilyn. it was pretty interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bigger than the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker

Gross Anatomy


----------



## Joel

Thought this was really good.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Dream Home (2010). A Chinese film. It was...... strange.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Meli24R said:


> Hesher- I liked it


I had mixed feelings about it, I like the outline of the underlying story but sometimes his character was a bit much for me. I suppose that was the point though, lol



Joel said:


> Thought this was really good.


I really liked that one too


----------



## Toad Licker

Green Lantern (Meh it was ok nothing special)


----------



## Luka92

Reds (1981). Good, but a bit too long, and some parts were difficult to follow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tyrannosaur - So great on so many levels but an acquired taste, no question


----------



## EndlessBlu

Inland Empire

I watched it twice and I still don't completely understand it.


----------



## GuyMontag

Beginners


----------



## Blanck

One with Nicholas Cage. All his films meld into one. Can't quite remember the title.


----------



## Loveless

This is cheating but I'm seeing Avengers tomorrow.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Innerspace


----------



## False Protagonist

Drive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry-Baby


----------



## Kascheritt

*Avengers*


----------



## Grimsey

13 Assassins


----------



## Luka92

The Thin red line


----------



## GuyMontag

District 9


----------



## Queen of Spades

Coming to America


----------



## JayDontCareEh

A Dangerous Method


3 times in the last calender week! Keira Knightley and Michael Fassbender are absolutely amazing. A definite two thumbs up.


----------



## Toad Licker

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## Luka92

Midnight express. Very good.


----------



## PineconeMachine

This: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0010247/ - It wasn't very good and I ended up fast forwarding to the end.


----------



## fonz

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker

Angels & Demons


----------



## Joeality

***** Slap


----------



## MindOverMood

The Avengers


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Woman in Black. Creeped me the hell out.


----------



## Fairydust

The Man Who Knew Too Much.


----------



## wolfsblood

The Green Lantern


----------



## Toad Licker

The 6th Day


----------



## Blanck

Pom Poko


----------



## Nefury

The Pursuit Of Happyness


----------



## Toad Licker

Flawless


----------



## Resonance

Battle Royale, seeing as how the wife went to see hunger games


----------



## Luka92

Training day


----------



## Bornstellar

Godzilla Vs. Monster Zero


----------



## StressedJason

The Avengers, good overall movie but there are a lot of flaws like the endless bickering thr characters do and the villian was garbage. There wasn't much backstory to where loki got the army.


----------



## GuyMontag

The Avengers


----------



## muse87

The Search for One-eye Jimmy


----------



## crystaltears

Titanic (3D)

Last time I watched it in theaters was when I was 6. I watched it today. Cried a couple of times T_T


----------



## MrGilligan

I'm watching Jennifer's Body. It's so funny. ^_^


----------



## Transcending

The Proposal


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Toad Licker

One False Move


----------



## imt

A Bronx Tale


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

get the ******


----------



## crystaltears

5 Centimeters per Second.

Boring. Wasted over an hour watching this overrated crap


----------



## kilgoretrout

Reign of Fire

Meh.


----------



## enzo

^The sorta action movie one sees if they want awesome dragons, and nothing more.

Avengers! 8/10

Nicely put together. They finally had a _perfect_ Hulk!


----------



## arnie

crystaltears said:


> 5 Centimeters per Second.
> 
> Boring. Wasted over an hour watching this overrated crap


So you made it through 180 meters ? :yes


----------



## RayChillzzz

*What was the last movie you watched? II*

Captain America
7.5/10 
It wasn't as good as all the hype made it out to be. I mean it was good, but I expected so much more from it.


----------



## angelstarr

They Live


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Look What The Light Did Now - It's the documentary on musician Feist, it made me appreciate her a little more, very interesting


----------



## Shizuma

All about my mother.


----------



## fonz

Shutter Island


----------



## Fruitcake

Capote


----------



## asathya

Avengers.... Superb real hero's they are.. Good film it was... Really i enjoyed.....


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sons of Katie Elder


----------



## Doriis

_Lilja 4ever_
So. fcking. sad.

I loved it...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Guess Who's Coming To Dinner?

_I had seen it years ago, but had forgotten about most of it. It was a very good movie. _


----------



## It Happens

Apollo 13


----------



## christacat

Mcvicar
(awesome and a must see for any fan of Roger Daltrey)


----------



## FadeToOne

We Bought A Zoo

Somewhat corny but really feel good movie.


----------



## Queen of Spades

The Legend of Zorro


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Last Exorcism - It's not usually the type of flick I go for but the opening bit caught my eye & I quite liked it, good mix of comedy, drama & suspense


----------



## Fruitcake

Stalingrad


----------



## papaSmurf

The Future.

I loved it, it was fantastic. Miranda July's character was painfully similar to myself in a lot of ways, but I feel more hopeful about things for having watched it. Also, it probably contains my favorite bit of puppeteering in any film ever.


----------



## shadowmask

The Thing (2011) - A lot better than I expected it to be. The CGI quality was a little poor, but fairly creative. Nice script and performances. It doesn't compare to the Carpenter version, but as a standalone film, it's good.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Honey I Shrunk The Kids


----------



## TooLoud

The Avengers 

Great movie, way better than I expected


----------



## Ali477

I watched the bob marley film last week and pretty much had the whole cinema to myself apart from about 6 people lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## Joe

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring. One of my favourite films


----------



## GuyMontag

The Inbetweeners Movie


----------



## rapidfox1

Punch-Drunk Love


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Experiment - It was f*cked up honestly, not sure I liked this one



rapidfox1 said:


> Punch-Drunk Love


That's a classic for me


----------



## Perkins

It was just okay. Some funny moments. My gurl Eva wore too much makeup but she ruled the screen. Her accent was funny, though.


----------



## MiMiK

attack the block

was terrible!


----------



## Kittycake0011

The Avengers <3


----------



## fonz

Fletch


----------



## lazy

Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust (year 2000)






I'm not really an anime fan, but this was a great watch.


----------



## Charizard

Avengers

It was better than I had expected, though I didn't have high expectations.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Contraband.


----------



## andy1984

dark shadows - it was boring. except for the eye candy.


----------



## Ventura

Breakfast club


----------



## jim_morrison

Chronicle


----------



## Meli24R

Avengers- Really enjoyed it


----------



## Ventura

The Grinch.


----------



## river1

dark shadows


----------



## suddentwist

^ I thought Children of Men was pretty good - with the exception of the Romanian language used, once again, to depict poverty, prostitution and all of these lovely things.

*Black Book (Zwartboek), Netherlands, 2006* - WWII and Holocaust related films are a hit or miss, in my opinion. There are some great ones and some that really shouldn't have been made. This one is part of the former category - it's highly entertaining and quite well done. It's not often you see a film about the Nazi-occupied Netherlands.

*Before Night Falls, USA, 2000* - A film about the life of Cuban writer Reinaldo Arenas. Perhaps a bit too long - but overall, decent. If you want entertainment however, you might be a bit bored by this film, it's quite slow paced.

*In Darkness, Poland, 2011* - WWII, again. The story of a man's rescue of Jews in Lvov. These themes have been done over and over again, and although this is a decent film, I don't feel like it really offers anything new to the whole WWII genre of films.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lies My Mother Told Me


----------



## catelyn

_The Road_ stunning! <3 A slow, but tense movie at the same time, a great story and an amazing dark post-apocalyptic atmosphere.


----------



## enzo

The Avengers. AGAIN! 

It was better the second time! ..... it was also when I realized how freaking amazing it was to actually see characters I've known for so many years now up on the big screen. I won't lie, I almost teared up.


----------



## kosherpiggy

beyond the valley of the dolls


----------



## therunaways

Hesher


----------



## Fruitcake

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## GuyMontag

Last night - 15 Minutes


----------



## Toad Licker

Fish Don't Blink


----------



## GuyMontag

The Fisher King


----------



## NotAnExit

Last night "Red Dragon"

About to watch "88 Minutes"


----------



## Whatev

Like Crazy


----------



## northstar1991

The Three Stooges


----------



## enzo

The Breakfast Club

Never gets old. One of my favs. Topped the list for a few years.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Project Nim. I shed a tear, I won't lie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Green Lantern


----------



## Luka92

Bowling For Columbine


----------



## Double Indemnity

Drive. I give it 3 out of 4 stars.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Collateral Damage


----------



## Elad

The Unforgiven, Clint Eastwood was/is badass as ****.


----------



## cafune

How to Train Your Dragon. 

Got it for my younger brother and ended up watching it myself. Surprised to find that I liked it.


----------



## Neutrino

Borophyll said:


> Like Crazy


I enjoyed this movie. I love love!

Anyways, I watched The Vow. It was meh, nothing special.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Safe House - It was a standard action flick, did it's job, entertained me



suddentwist said:


> *Black Book (Zwartboek), Netherlands, 2006* - WWII and Holocaust related films are a hit or miss, in my opinion. There are some great ones and some that really shouldn't have been made. This one is part of the former category - it's highly entertaining and quite well done. It's not often you see a film about the Nazi-occupied Netherlands.





Solar Eclipse said:


> How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> Got it for my younger brother and ended up watching it myself. Surprised to find that I liked it.


I have both those on my watchlist


----------



## christacat

Animal Kingdom


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Return (Vozvrashchenie)

Pretty good.
*
*


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

Spirited Away. surprised me how original it was and it's very cute


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan (watched it with my dad)


----------



## Twelve Keyz

The Road. It was pretty damn depressing but I thought it was a good movie. It was almost as sad as when Scar killed Mufasa in The Lion King :cry


----------



## Waterinthesink7

^ WHAT?!?! I didn't think anything could get more depressing than that! :eek

The last movie I watched was The Blind Side. I'm not really a fan of football movies but this was really good.


----------



## TryingMara

Dark Shadows. Fun and entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## xTKsaucex

War Horse. 7/10 in my books. Usually something I wouldn't watch but my sis and mother wanted to watch it and actually I sort of enjoyed it. Especially with the disobedient French girl she made me laugh.


----------



## fonz

Leon: The Professional


----------



## Toad Licker

One Day


----------



## lisbeth

I watched 'Wild at Heart' last night, and then 'Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas' the night before. I wasn't quite sure what to make of either. I guess the plots kind of meandered.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Man On A Ledge... it made me want to jump off a ledge out of boredom


----------



## christacat

Snowtown


----------



## JustThisGuy

Chillerama!









A kind of spoof, a kind of salute to schlocky horror drive-in films. A set of 3 linear stories revolving around 1 main story of a drive-in about to close down and showing 3 unreleased films to its final patrons, the movie has intentional poor effects, cheesy acting and zany plots. It takes a certain horror fan to appreciate this for what it is. I could see others maybe getting bored with it, but I understand where it's coming from with the camp and the pulp of some these stories.


----------



## nemesis1

The Grey

Not bad, but could have been a lot better.


----------



## Toad Licker

Night of Terror


----------



## Toad Licker

Definitely, Maybe


----------



## heyJude

The Help


----------



## David10

I saw The Grey. I like survival movies like that, but thought it could have been a little better. I kind of liked the music in it though :yes


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Office Space. Still one of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## cj66

Moneyball
The Help (the book was obviously WAY better but I still found myself boohoo'in)


----------



## jvanb00c

The Devil Inside:
Wow that sucked hard. I just kind of felt like the movie just sort of ends with no questions answered.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Modra - Very raw & great all around


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Maverick *
Funny and kinda cute.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blown Away


----------



## MrGilligan

Nightmare on Elm Street 4. It was pretty stupid, but also entertaining. ^_^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Animal Kingdom - Was just as good this time out


----------



## Joeality

Unstopable


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sarah's Key - I found it quite moving


----------



## Selbbin

The Dictator

Not bad


----------



## kilgoretrout

A documentary called Global Metal. Very interesting.


----------



## closed99

*What was the last movie you watched? II*

The Shipping News


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Nekomata

Happy Feet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Goya's Ghosts


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Textuality - It took a bit but it grew on me


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

kilgoretrout said:


> A documentary called Global Metal. Very interesting.


 I love both those documentaries that Dunn guy did (I guess he has some show on VH1 now but I've never got around to watching it), some of those chinese black metal bands they briefly touched on in that documentary are now some of my favorite bands. It's kinda surreal how globalized heavy metal (hence, the title) has gotten in the last decade.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> I love both those documentaries that Dunn guy did (I guess he has some show on VH1 now but I've never got around to watching it), some of those chinese black metal bands they briefly touched on in that documentary are now some of my favorite bands. It's kinda surreal how globalized heavy metal (hence, the title) has gotten in the last decade.


I'm not a heavy metal fan but I caught the documentary on TV and I'm glad I watched it. I never would have thought heavy metal would have such a following in all the countries Dunn visited, it was amazing. I haven't seen his other documentary (the one before Global Metal) but would like to now.


----------



## Keith

The Exterminating Angel - excellent film by Luis Bunuel, the absurdity of the whole thing makes for great satire.


----------



## snowyowl

I'm watching Corpse Bride right now - I'm at the song in the Ball and Socket lounge, "Remains of the Day" - _"Die, die, we all pass away, but don't wear a frown, 'cause it's really okay, you might try and hide, and you might try and pray, but we all end up the remains of the day."_ I love Tim Burton and I think Corpse Bride is my favourite, though it's a little creepy. The skeleton from the Ball and Socket lounge gives me nightmares. 

The last movie I saw in theatres was that animated Pirates movie - my sister really wanted to go, and I love Wallace and Gromit so I went too.


----------



## Elad

Gullivers travels, another **** Jack Black film. Who the hell keeps paying this guy? I would rather watch a puppy be aborted with razor wire than watch this film again, and I am the biggest dog lover in the world.


----------



## Slim Shady

One flew over the cuckoos nest.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flight of the Red Balloon


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Trespass - I enjoyed it, it's one of Nicholas Cages finer recent performances. It's too bad his other recent films got lots of promotion & they sucked while this one went under the radar and was decent. I never even would have heard of it if it wasn't on my movie channels


----------



## Luka92

A civil action


----------



## 0589471

This Is England


----------



## Tentative

The Dark Knight


----------



## Slim Shady

Reservoir Dogs. For the nth time.


----------



## fonz

Alien

I was too tired though,and slept through the middle of it,so I'll have to watch it again


----------



## christacat

Fishtank

(Love Micheal Fassbender :b)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

fonz said:


> Alien
> 
> I was too tired though,and slept through the middle of it,so I'll have to watch it again


I watched the entire Alien film series for the first time last year, I absolutely loved it!



christacat said:


> Fishtank
> 
> (Love Micheal Fassbender :b)


Great film!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Chronicle.

Safe House.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Knocked Up

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gathering


----------



## strangesweet

Love Never Dies.

If that counts as a movie.


----------



## Joe

The dictator


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Life - It's a classic still

Little White Lies - It's one of the best films I've ever seen on a group of friends & only increases my love of French films



Toad Licker said:


> The Flight of the Red Balloon


I seen that a couple years back, definitely not one everyone would like but I enjoyed it


----------



## xTKsaucex

Saving Private Ryan is on tv right now. To say this is the biggest bad *** sniper in history is an understatement ;


----------



## kilgoretrout

Girl with a Pearl Earring (2003)

It was alright.


----------



## chantellabella

The Dictator......freaking funny.

Hey! I happen to like warped humor.


----------



## xTKsaucex

chantellabella said:


> The Dictator......freaking funny.
> 
> Hey! I happen to like warped humor.


sacha baron cohen is possibly the most outrageous comedian on the planet. And it makes me proud to be British lol


----------



## chantellabella

xTKsaucex said:


> sacha baron cohen is possibly the most outrageous comedian on the planet. And it makes me proud to be British lol


He's definitely awesome. I have to wonder what this world would be like with an entire population of Sacha Baron Cohens.


----------



## xTKsaucex

chantellabella said:


> He's definitely awesome. I have to wonder what this world would be like with an entire population of Sacha Baron Cohens.


What, a world of piss taking Jews lol :b

Btw , he is Jewish, I'm not being offensive lol


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Schindler's List


----------



## Hiccups

*Bridesmaids*

I put it off forever because I hate anything to do with weddings but so many people said it was actually funny so I checked it out. hhmmmmm yeah it had it's moments, pretty happy about the twilight zone reference but the ending... yeah... cheese sandwich without the bread.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

theaters: Men In Black 3
home: Anchorman


----------



## ManOfFewWords

JustThisGuy said:


> Good?


>MIB 2
<MIB 1

Entertaining enough to not dislike it. If you're bored or just want to see something right now in theaters, but not a must see like many movies coming this June/July.


----------



## Perkins

Animal House.

It was just what I expected: stupid.


----------



## enzo

The Grey 7.5/10

Loved it. Then again, I've got a bit of bias toward Liam Neeson and films that carry "vs nature" and existential themes. Not a movie for wolf fans, since the wolves aren't portrayed too well. But when you stop to think about the other non-realistic and implausible stuff, well, you decide. I thought it was good.


----------



## kosherpiggy

men and black 3
gypsy


----------



## Elad

Just watched Sucker Punch.. I am kind of confused right now.


----------



## xTKsaucex

JustThisGuy said:


> This coincidence is painfully funny. :clap
> 
> Good?


lmao


----------



## Rest or Real?

The Dictator...****ing ridic

Funny as ****


----------



## xTKsaucex

Rest or Real? said:


> The Dictator...****ing ridic
> 
> Funny as ****


Actually watching the ad again, I need to watch this now :lol


----------



## Hiccups

*Fallen Angels (1995)*



















very stylistic and abstract (yet still within the realms of making sense) with cool cinematography.. and a lot of smoking, A LOT of smoking, every scene? xP


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## shelbster18

We Bought A Zoo. It was okay.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Comic-Con Ep. 4: A Fan's Hope.
Neat little documentary about a couple of con-goers with aspirations towards something nerdy. Follows 2 artists, a prop maker/cosplayer, a comic dealer, a toy collector, and a nerdy couple through 2010's SDCC, with commentary from actors, writers, and other nerdy peoples throughout. Pretty interesting.

Planet Hulk
Haven't liked too many of the Marvel animated films that I've seen, but this was kind of good.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Lost in Translation. A lot of people seem to be bored to death by this movie, but I love it. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Hiccups

*Alive (1993)*


----------



## 58318

Tucker and Dale vs Evil. 7/10


----------



## nemesis1

Chronicle.


----------



## Toad Licker

Nine Months


----------



## avoidobot3000

A Separation

DAmnnnnnnnnnnn good


----------



## fetisha

rags


----------



## viv




----------



## MrGilligan

I watched Men in Black 3 today. I thought it was so good. ^_^


----------



## retropat

"Jane Eyre." I was actually very impressed with the adaptation. Always helps to have Judi Dench in a film too.


----------



## LordScott

The Three Stooges..


----------



## Hiccups

*Terri (2011)*


----------



## Toad Licker

Nothing but the Truth


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Bad Boys II


----------



## A SAD Finn

The Raid Redemption -- very, very graphic Indonesian action film. It had some of the best indoors gun fight scenes I've ever seen.


----------



## tommo1234

The Orphan Killer.

Trash.


----------



## Dissonance

Food Inc, definitely suggest it if you don't want to be left in the dark about what you eat.


----------



## mezzoforte

The Avengers


----------



## Twelve Keyz

mezzoforte said:


> The Avengers


was it good? Or overhyped?

that's what she said :lol


----------



## GuyMontag

Die Hard 2


----------



## cat001

Dracula A.D. 1972


----------



## NotAnExit

Dogma


----------



## Tommy5000

Frozen River


----------



## nemesis1

How I Spent My Summer Vacation, the new Mel Gibson film

although my version of it was called 'Get The ******' for some reason...


----------



## Toad Licker

Hollywood Homicide


----------



## 213

senior trip


----------



## Fruitcake

Lolita. Just watched the Kubrick version and next is the 90s version.


----------



## Tentative




----------



## GuyMontag

A Single Man


----------



## AceEmoKid

Alice in Wonderland, the 1999 version.

Man that was some weird sh*t.


----------



## danberado

Revolutionary Road.


----------



## mooncake

Secretary


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Snowtown


----------



## Hiccups

*It's Kind of a Funny Story (2010)*


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

I usually loathe the "date movie" type stuff, but that Seeking a Friend for the end of the world actually looks pretty good especially since I found out Patton Oswalt is gonna be in it.... Not like I'd have anyone to go see that movie with, so **** it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Eight Days a Week


----------



## Charmeleon

Surprisingly awesome! :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Cahill: US Marshal


----------



## heyJude

The Avengers in 3D!


----------



## Northern Lights

Pope Joan
Again... :yes


----------



## Joe

Ive watched Gran Torino and Lord of the rings: Return of the king in the past week, both are good. I plan to watch all 3 Pirates of the Caribbean next.


----------



## Hiccups

The Losers, worst movie I've seen for quite some time.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Apocalypse Now. I enjoyed the beautiful sunsets.


----------



## Fairydust

Lover Come Back


----------



## GuyMontag

The Evil Dead II


----------



## Fruitcake

Primal Fear


----------



## A SAD Finn

Wallander -- Prästen


----------



## Toad Licker

White Water Summer


----------



## Josh90

The Lord Of The Rings - The Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## Whatev

The Brady Bunch Movie


----------



## Freddio42

Forrest Gump (First time seeing it - amazing!)


----------



## Fruitcake

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Nefury

21 Jump Street :|


----------



## Sabreena

The Dark Knight


----------



## EndlessBlu

El Mariachi

Now I can finally watch Desperado and Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## avoidobot3000

Raising Arizona

It's rare to find a movie featuring Nicolas Cage, that doesn't suck. Although, the best scenes were the ones where John Goodman and his partner in crime screamed for extended periods of time:


----------



## Blasphemy

*Seul contre tous (I stand alone)*


----------



## chantellabella

Mib III


----------



## Toppington

I don't even remember. That's probably a sign that it's been too long, huh?


----------



## Queen of Spades

Air Force One


----------



## Boss

The Grey

It was pretty good, stupid ending though


----------



## GD8

I love you man, seen it like 6 times already but it's so hilarious and relatable. I ****ing love how awkward paul rudd is in that movie.



ExotikTamale said:


> Surprisingly awesome! :clap


one of my favorite movies ever, everyone I know hated it but then again everyone I know is stupid as **** lol. prolly gonna watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Chernobyl Diaries. It was a ****ing trash can.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

^ Drive = next movie on my list

I saw Chronicle a few days ago... not bad. Didn't like how it reinforced the stereotype that loners are psychos though.


----------



## Charmeleon

GD8 said:


> one of my favorite movies ever, everyone I know hated it but then again everyone I know is stupid as **** lol. prolly gonna watch it again tomorrow.


Same here, red boxed it friday now I gotta buy it on blu ray, loved that film & its retro music , Drive is one of the best movie Ive seen in a while.


----------



## Frunktubulus

Sharktopus. Half shark, half octopus. All hilariterrible.


----------



## et1991

Frunktubulus said:


> View attachment 11452
> 
> Sharktopus. Half shark, half octopus. All hilariterrible.


Wow. Kinda want to watch that now.

I saw MIB 3 the other day. Good summer fun.


----------



## Joe

I watched a little bit of The Human Centipede 2 before, was silly and boring though (even worse than the first) so I stopped and came on here


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## typemismatch

i just watched Rope- Hitchcock film starring Jimmy Stewart, watched it when I was about 15 and remembered liking it so watched it again today. Great film, it's pretty much set in one room the whole film and is just all dialog.


----------



## Kingpin

Blue Velvet

Eraserhead is up next.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Monster


----------



## 213

jackass 3.5


----------



## Scrub-Zero

the hangover 2


----------



## Fairydust

American Pie Reunion.


----------



## blue the puppy

eurotrip


----------



## Toad Licker

One Day


----------



## WhoDey85

Everything Must Go.

Pretty good for a Will Ferrell movie.


----------



## MM Gloria

Resident Evil: Afterlife.


----------



## ShyFX

Battleship - It was amazingly bad.


----------



## MrGilligan

Chernobyl Diaries. It was kind of scary, but more funny than scary. I had fun.


----------



## enzo

Superman vs The Elite


----------



## Nekomata

Johnny English: Reborn.


----------



## Toad Licker

Awake


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## meganmila

Wristcutters: A love story. That Patrick guy is hot in that movie compared to Spun haha.


----------



## fonz

Being John Malkovich


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In


----------



## MM Gloria

Friday After Next.


----------



## MM Gloria

Toad Licker said:


> Awake


Great movie...


----------



## papaSmurf

Rope.

A great little thriller and an unnerving character study. The way shots were edited together to make the film appear to be one continuous take only served to increase the tension.


----------



## kosherpiggy

gypsy


----------



## Selbbin

Prometheus.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

Snow White and the Huntsman
It was great! I loved it!


----------



## Keith

The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie 

Excellent film, its a series of dreams about a group of people trying to have a meal together, its surreal and slightly absurd but very watchable. A cool part was the guy having an affair with his own wife, who in the dream was married to a friend, definitely very dream like.


----------



## sean88

Boys On the Run. I really wanted to like it. So obnoxious (not in a good way). lol


----------



## kilgoretrout

How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## Octal

We need to talk about Kevin


----------



## nemesis1

Ninja Zombies

terrible film...


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## GuyMontag

Hollywoodland


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

Melancholia. Painfully dull.


----------



## Hiccups

Street Dreams, painfully simple and TV series-ish xP


----------



## Toad Licker

North to Alaska


----------



## PitaMe

I went and saw Prometheus yesterday. It was ok visually, but the plot went nowhere fast. Give me Alien or Aliens, not this crap.


----------



## hopelesslyshy

I saw Snow White and the Huntsman today.


----------



## Meli24R

The Grey- I really enjoyed it. It deals with death in a very direct way. Some parts made me cry..it was sad and grim, but also beautiful in a way. Liam Neeson was great in it. Not everyone will like the ending.

Safe House- meh I felt this was overrated


----------



## Owl-99

Red Riding hood, and yes I only watched it to gawp at Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## oldersasuffer

* Foster.*


----------



## Toad Licker

Heavenly Kid


----------



## ShyFX

Kristie26 said:


> I went and saw Prometheus yesterday. It was ok visually, but the plot went nowhere fast. Give me Alien or Aliens, not this crap.


I hear you. I saw it last night and it did not live up to the hype. The story was a big let down, I was expecting so much more.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies

saw Prometheus on Thursday, very much disliked it.

watched Shame last night...astounding performance from Fassbender but the film was a bit lacking


----------



## Toad Licker

Playing by Heart


----------



## intheshadows

_He Was a Quiet Man_


----------



## Meli24R

Enter Nowhere- expected this to be a crappy horror flick, but I actually liked it. It had a Twilight Zone feel to it. 

The Inn Keepers- I found the characters intriguing in the beginning, but the pacing was so slow and the whole film felt like it was building up to something and then the ending just sucked. 

Men in Black 3- the first film's still my favorite, but I enjoyed it


----------



## christacat

Mystic Pizza  loved it


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fugitive


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

*The Thing*(2011). It was prequel that was put together very well in my opinion. I loved it.

*Prometheus*. I thought this was awesome. Too many nerdgasms for me.


----------



## Jinxx

*Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows Part 2*

Man that movie managed to bring tears out of me. 
I felt like my childhood ended the minute the movie ended.


----------



## enzo

Detachment (*Warning: Triggers*) 7/10

Good movie, but I think some of it was over the top. Great points were made throughout the film about education and teaching. Excellent cinematography. Think _Shame_ meets _Half Nelson_. I hope that's an adequate description. I forget to mention that there are highly emotionally driven scenes. Sorry.

I love you, Man 7/10

A comedy that was better than I thought. About friendship and the inability to form one. I think it really gets into how hard it can be for an adult to make a friend.

Jeff, Who Lives at Home 7.5/10

Lovely film. Great combination of humour that's all dry, dark, and situational. Segel's best role, imo. Don't let the trailer fool you. If you enjoyed _Me and You and Everyone We Know, I heart Huckabees, Ghost World, and Hescher_, I think you'll like this movie.

The Sunset Limited (*Warning: Triggers*) 8/10

Life, death, God, the world, good, evil - all of it and then some. Nothing but SLJ and TLJ sitting in a room with a remarkable script. If you love dialogue, it's a good watch. TLJ's character worded many of my own thoughts to the letter. If you enjoyed _The Man from Earth, Moon, Waking Life, The Seventh Seal, _etc, then I think you will enjoy this movie.


----------



## nemesis1

Repo Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Dying to Belong


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Miss March

Only watched it because of Zack and Trevor from WKUK. It was pretty crass to be honest.


----------



## aquilla

*Of love ant other demons*. It's actually an independent Comumbian/Costa Rican film, with relatively small budget, not hollywood production, so I was even more interested. What is more, it's based on Marquez's novel, what I'm definately going to read some time later. It was really good, I think - I rarely watch movies, based on books, and not to mention - romance movies, because I'm kind of afraid that they will be waste of time ( I'm not very romantic, I know )but this one gave me a good impression.A very strange, but also so true, moving and involving love story.Story about people, crippled by religion, dogmas, and almost inhumane era they were living in.

8/10


----------



## fonz

Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## TigerRifle1

Rubber. You'd think a movie about a homicidal tire with telekinesis would make sense. You'd be wrong.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

enzo said:


> The Sunset Limited


I've watched this so many times, such a brilliant conversation film! Great performances on both sides!



aquilla said:


> *Of love ant other demons*. It's actually an independent Comumbian/Costa Rican film, with relatively small budget, not hollywood production, so I was even more interested. What is more, it's based on Marquez's novel, what I'm definately going to read some time later. It was really good, I think - I rarely watch movies, based on books, and not to mention - romance movies, because I'm kind of afraid that they will be waste of time ( I'm not very romantic, I know )but this one gave me a good impression.A very strange, but also so true, moving and involving love story.Story about people, crippled by religion, dogmas, and almost inhumane era they were living in.
> 
> 8/10


Sounds very intriguing, I'm going to add it to my watchlist!


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## nemesis1

Contagion


----------



## enzo

Flipped 7.5/10

Great movie. I've been meaning to watch this since it came out. So much jammed into one film, you sometimes forget it's about first crushes. Excellent actors bring out the reality of the scenes. If you enjoy a narrated film with a range of themes, you'll like this.



nemesis1 said:


> Contagion


Favourite pandemic movie. It deserves better ratings.


----------



## Neptunus

Thor. As I predicted, not very good.


----------



## harrison

Safehouse - unreal!


----------



## Toad Licker

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## feels

Prometheus

I was just a bit underwhelmed by the whole thing. I mean, visually it was amazing, but there were so many questions left unanswered and a lot of moments that didn't make very much sense.


----------



## christacat

Rock of Ages


----------



## Tentative




----------



## Twelve Keyz

I watched the first 15 minutes of Machete 

:|

WTF was that? I know it's supposed to be over the top, but seriously... WTF.


----------



## fonz

Alien (again)


----------



## shymandan

One of my Facebook friends suggested the Human Centipede a couple of days ago, I am still having nightmares wtf is wrong with some people?


----------



## Perkins




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

A Boy and His Dog. I love discovering little cult flicks like this.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Goodfellas

Just realized that the actor who played Henry's brother is the same actor who plays Billy's cousin in _The Departed_. Which was filmed like...16 years later.


----------



## Cheesecake

Pulp Fiction


----------



## fanatic203

Just watched Marie Antoinette


----------



## nemesis1

Frozen


----------



## Selbbin

Hemel.


----------



## Charmeleon

*LAME* propaganda for the Call of Duty crowd :roll


----------



## Parcius

I watched half of Alien, it was meh


----------



## Elad

Yeah it sucked.


----------



## Hiccups

*Toy Story 2 & 3*. two was pretty good (despite how many people told me it was the worst of the three) but I couldn't get over how weird the humans were in the third. They were kinda _too_ realistic it was like watching plastic humans... and don't even get me started on that baby. If I was still a kid then that thing would have given me nightmares for sure. />_<\


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Office Space... again.


----------



## Colin B

Nekomata said:


> Johnny English: Reborn.


I really want to see that - as I love the first one!

It came out when I was staying in Budapest - and when I come back home I didn't even know it had been made until just a month or so ago. 

The last movie I watched that I hadn't seen before was Requiem For A Dream. A brilliant and very powerful movie and one that stays with you in the same way films like Donnie Darko can.


----------



## Toad Licker

Les Miserables


----------



## fonz

Parcius said:


> I watched half of Alien, it was meh


Yeah,it's pretty slow paced as far as action/thrillers go,you should enjoy the second half more though


----------



## Ali477

Full metal jacket


----------



## Transcending

Detachment - I really liked it


----------



## christacat

Rock of Ages


----------



## Selbbin

fonz said:


> Yeah,it's pretty slow paced as far as action/thrillers go,you should enjoy the second half more though


Sure is. Too bad it's a horror / sci-fi, not an action / thriller.


----------



## Meli24R

Chronicle- I liked it overall


----------



## Iota

The Dictator


----------



## Selbbin

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## fonz

Selbbin said:


> Sure is. Too bad it's a horror / sci-fi, not an action / thriller.


Haha oh yeah,guess it is. Just had a bit of a mental block...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Debt - I quite liked it


----------



## Nekomata

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## NostalgicSoul

The hunger games. which was ****. idk why soo many people loved it.


----------



## GameGuy

Source Code


----------



## Perkins

JustThisGuy said:


> Isn't that Red Riding Hood meets Lolita? Or am I thinking of something else? Haven't seen it, but want to.


It's basically a modern day spin on Little Red Riding Hood. Not so much Lolita. It's pretty raw, you should check it out. Great acting.


----------



## KiwiGirl

I saw Prometheus on the weekend. Can I ask why some of you didn't like it?

I will agree that it wasn't as good as I thought it was going to be but it was still good. You had to use your brain and think about it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Snow & Ashes - It's a solidly acted war correspondent drama. I love the art house way parts of it are shot & the soundtrack was just right for it


----------



## A SAD Finn

Predator

Wow, that was my 100th post :banana That didn't take much time, only six years.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor


----------



## HQuirk

Fast Five


----------



## scarpia

Polisse - based on actual cases from the Paris Child Protection Unit.


----------



## subconscious

I watched There Will Be Blood yesterday. Its an all-right film that focuses on greed and human emotion.


----------



## pharaohgirgzz

hmmm, I think it was Underworld? Great movie! The first one. Well all are great but yeah..


----------



## Hiccups

*Elizabethtown (2005)*










cute but complete cheesefest at the same time.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Underworld - I thought it was dumb but figured I should finish it since I started it


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

The Devil's Advocate. 8)

Keanu, Pacino and Charlize Theron's superb tits. What more could you want?


----------



## fonz

V For Vendetta


----------



## Hiccups

*Crazy/Beautiful (2001)*


----------



## Tentative




----------



## Hiccups

Little Women (1994)
Little Criminals (1995)
Levity (2003)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hidalgo


----------



## Perkins

Prometheus - Holy crap @ the gore. Some scenes I had to hide my face behind my popcorn. Noomi and Fassbender gave great performances as usual.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Benny's Video. Seriously intense.


----------



## Meli24R

Fright Night


----------



## Hiccups

10 Items Or less
The Devil's Arithmetic
Hurlyburly


----------



## GuyMontag

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## nemesis1

Best Laid Plans


----------



## DesertStar91

Tristan and Isolde


----------



## fonz

Goodfellas. Great movie,9/10


----------



## pythonesque




----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Apartment(1960) - Brilliant!


----------



## Hiccups

The Rainmaker (1997)


----------



## huters

30 Days of Night (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Elixir

V for Vendetta


----------



## Mirror

The Ruins.

I'm still really creeped out. :afr


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Insidious

It was ok until the old lady and those ghostbuster guys showed up. After that it turned into a comedy :haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gardens Of The Night - It's raw & sad but very good


----------



## TheRealM

Easy A


----------



## TryingMara

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## DanV

Rock of Ages, really enjoyed it


----------



## shelbster18

The Shawshank Redemption. It is a really good movie.


----------



## fonz

Raging Bull


----------



## MsDaisy

XXX


----------



## danberado

Bernie. Pretty decent!


----------



## Sierpinski

The Raven, which hardly even made an impression on me. I would sort of like to see Melancholia though.


----------



## meganmila

Eight Below...so cute...dogs and Paul walker.:yes


----------



## Chil

Jack and Jill with Adam Sandler, wasn't a bad film just something light hearted on a Saturday night, with a predictable ending. Great performance from Al Pachino, he is beautiful!


----------



## Hiccups

Sucker Punch (2011)
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007)


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Paper Samurai

*XXY

*A teenage hermaphrodite trys to live a normal life and at the same time come to terms with her sexuality.

** Has one of the weirdest sex scenes I've ever seen lol. :um


----------



## TryingMara

JustThisGuy said:


> Did you like it?


Yes! I know I'm in the minority, but I really enjoyed it. I loved how the movie took itself so seriously...it added to the absurdity and the fun.


----------



## dragongirl

underworld awakening i luved it! :clap


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Hiccups

*Heaven (2002)*


----------



## Midnight Laces

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Fredjones01

I watched last movie titanic. Titanic is a real love story. In this movie i watch orginal love. In this movie i like rose acting and Painting seen.When jack make painting of rose.


----------



## Parcius




----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## Kwlgurl

We bought a zoo


----------



## Zendo

Quarantine 2: Terminal. A truly aweful movie. One of the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Tentative




----------



## AlazarRamir

Decided to watch Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy again.


----------



## The Blues man

Last film I saw which was about a couple of hours ago was *16 Blocks* starring *Bruce Willis* and *Mos Def.*

I thought it was a very good film.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Magic Mike :blush


----------



## kosherpiggy

pretty woman


----------



## NostalgicSoul

carlito's way


----------



## David10

The Prestige. Pretty good movie, definitely worth watching a second time.


----------



## MindOverMood

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Twelve Keyz

MindOverMood said:


> Inglorious Basterds


your avatar is so creepy


----------



## meganmila

DontDoSadness said:


> Magic Mike :blush


Was it good? I actually heard it's not a bad movie aside from the obvious...which left me more intrigued.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## DontDoSadness

meganmila said:


> Was it good? I actually heard it's not a bad movie aside from the obvious...which left me more intrigued.


Overall yeah. It has a good plot and is entertaining lol. It looses steam a little bit in the middle but overall it's good .


----------



## s0dy

Tetsuo (aka: "Tetsuo: the iron man"; 1989)
It scored quite high on my "WTF did I just watch?" scale :lol


----------



## christacat

Valley Girl


----------



## catcharay

Snow White and the Huntsman.

I enjoyed it so did the kiddies


----------



## takenimpulse

Prometheus, the IMAX Experience, in 3D, high. I was on another planet. Great visuals, but I didn't like the story that much, especially towards the end. Pretty similar to the original Alien plot, but not as good.


----------



## MindOverMood

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## Keith

8 1/2 
It was great, Fellini is a master of cinema(obviously). I wonder if Roger Waters saw this film at some point before he wrote The Wall?


----------



## Tentative




----------



## Ventura

16 Candles


----------



## Kennnie

one for the money


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Haywire... really boring imo


----------



## Hiccups

Ventura said:


> 16 Candles


Ha! love it! such a classic opening scene...


----------



## Whatev

Cop Land


----------



## layitontheline

wedding crashers. ugh, netflix you need to improve your selection.


----------



## MindOverMood

christacat said:


> Valley Girl


My brothers favourite movie


----------



## christacat

AlazarRamir said:


> Decided to watch Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy again.


This was on telly the other night and I forgot it was on !!! :wtf


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## nitro eh

spider man 1,2,3


----------



## Venkska

Open Range 10/10

Legend of the Fall 10/10

Outlaw Josey Wales- 10/10

I love Western movies out of any other movie.


----------



## layitontheline

Ted. I loved it, going to see it again stoned this time. I need a witty sarcastic horny talking teddy bear in my life.


----------



## Ventura

Hiccups said:


> Ha! love it! such a classic opening scene...


lol...

I just finished watching Breakfast club.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Enemy at the Gates.


----------



## Buerhle

Zombieland.

Lov this movie.


----------



## Neutrino

,


----------



## Toad Licker

Commando


----------



## DontDoSadness

Whir said:


> Zombieland.
> 
> Lov this movie.


Great movie!


----------



## fetisha

brave


----------



## DontDoSadness

orlandodash said:


> Just watched Scott Pilgrim vs The World for the first time...................................................:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw


Great movie!!!!


----------



## CeilingStarer

Centurion

Some UK film from 2010 about some Roman soldiers being hunted by savages/Celts in Scotland. It had Michael Fassbender in it, and that pirate guy from 'Game of Thrones (who looked exactly the same).' Pretty forgettable film really. Bit tired of these typical historic epics. The whole time, I was just wishing that series 3 of 'Game of Thrones' would hurry up and come out.


----------



## nemesis1

Safe House


----------



## jim_morrison

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo


----------



## moiseskline

The Dictator. awesome flick, do watch it


----------



## nemesis1

30 Minutes Or Less


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Hemmingway & Gellhorn
- Columbiana
- Water For Elephants


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Who's Afraid Of Virginia Wolf(1966) - Absolute brilliance all around, not sure why I only got to it now


----------



## Nymals

Watchmen


----------



## Dying note

_People Like Us_- worth it. 
_Black Swan_- A new favorite. 
_Elizabeth- _I'd see it again. _
Moonrise Kingdom_-LOVED it...lol, so funny.


----------



## pythonesque

Rebel Without a Cause.


----------



## scarpia

Amazing Spider Man - a stinker.

Ted - funny.


----------



## scarpia

jim_morrison said:


> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo


 Original or American remake?


----------



## Bakemono

Hard Boiled


----------



## Osito

Trade-a 2007 film by a German director/screenwriter Marco Kreuzpaintner which takes place starting in Mexico City's airport. There, two young foreign women, from Brazil and Poland respectively, exit a plane and discover that their supposed trip to the U.S. for good jobs has taken a sinister turn and they're now stranded at the mercy of cunning international human traffickers who have their passports and their futures.

At the same time a 13-year old girl from a poor barrio in Mexico City is riding her new bike against her mother's knowledge and wishes, when she is abducted by, what her older brother soon discovers is an enclave of Russian thugs in Mexico City. This group is part of the same human trafficking ring pushing as many girls, boys and women as they can get their hands on through a series of "tunnels" to a final stashhouse in New Jersey to be auctioned off forever. 

The boy sets off after his sister, who has befriended the woman from Poland. In a bid to cross the Mexico/U.S. border, the boy, Jorge, meets a Texas cop in Juarez who has for ten years been secretly investigating the disappearance of his own daughter. The cop never appears to think of what horror lies ahead of them as they uncover a world of horrific child abuse and unscrupulous internet auctions.

This is a very disturbing movie. Well done but very disturbing, with a unique collection of actors and actresses from all over the world including Kevin Kline, Alicja Bachleda, and Kate Del Castillo. It's a jarring look into the sordid underworld of human trafficking that will change your perspective forever.


----------



## Xenos

The Woman in Black.

A bit better than I thought it would be; genuinely creepy at moments. Daniel Radcliffe is even more morose than he was as Harry Potter.


----------



## jim_morrison

scarpia said:


> Original or American remake?


American remake because I'm lazy ops
Is the Swedish version alot better?



Xenos said:


> The Woman in Black.
> 
> A bit better than I thought it would be; genuinely creepy at moments. Daniel Radcliffe is even more morose than he was as Harry Potter.


Agreed, that film definitely had it's chilling moments


----------



## kilgoretrout

Red White & Blue (2010)

A few unexpected (and really gross) moments but I enjoyed it overall.


----------



## Bryan108

Just saw the new spidey man movie (in 3D )


----------



## FunkMonk

Sion Sono`s Cold Fish.

Te film is about a quiet and unambitious owner of a tropical fish shop whose life and family are taken over by a fellow fish entrepreneur who happens to be a serial killer. The film is loosely based on the exploits of two Tokyo serial killers, Sekine Gen and Hiroko Kazama, a husband and wife duo who owned a pet shop and murdered at least four people.


----------



## scarpia

jim_morrison said:


> American remake because I'm lazy ops
> Is the Swedish version alot better?
> 
> Agreed, that film definitely had it's chilling moments


 The American remake was pretty close to the original Swedish version. A bit longer. It's closer to to book version than the Swedish film. I haven't read the book so I only know what people wrote. I saw the Swedish one first so of course I liked that one better.


----------



## nemesis1

Man On A Ledge


----------



## Tentative

:no


----------



## TakeOne

The Amazing Spiderman


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer Rental


----------



## ufc

Men In Black 3



TakeOne said:


> The Amazing Spiderman


How was it?


----------



## lockS

Heaven's Postman


----------



## Tentative




----------



## Boring Loser

Brave.


----------



## FunkMonk

Paul


----------



## heyJude

21 Jump Street. could not take my eyes off of Channing Tatum...*drool*


----------



## Xenos

Just saw Amazing Spider-Man.

I actually really liked it. The cast was a total success and the origin story feels like a real story. I understand the complaints about rebooting a series that was done not-too-terribly just a couple years ago, but Spider-Man is one of those icons that deserves a movie that really feels right, and this comes a lot closer than the first Raimi film, at least for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961 version)


----------



## Tentative




----------



## Joe

Backwoods.
Zomblies also.


----------



## FunkMonk

Perhaps watching these movies is why im ****ed up.


----------



## shelbster18

FunkMonk said:


> Perhaps watching these movies is why im ****ed up.


I think I saw this movie. I know the title went by Frontier(s) with the s in parentheses. lol But, it was also a horror movie and I actually liked it. I think it came out in 2007 or 2008.


----------



## chantellabella

Madea's Witness Protection


----------



## Yeezus92

Ted


----------



## Daylight

Moonrise Kingdom! Adorable film. I liked it a lot.


----------



## dracial

Green Lantern. I finally rented it. I usually wait for movies to be in the $5bin in Walmart.


----------



## FunkMonk

shelbster18 said:


> I think I saw this movie. I know the title went by Frontier(s) with the s in parentheses. lol But, it was also a horror movie and I actually liked it. I think it came out in 2007 or 2008.


Yah thats it. It had a texas chainsaw massacre vibe to it.


----------



## WhoDey85

50/50 

I actually really liked it.


----------



## shelbster18

FunkMonk said:


> Yah thats it. It had a texas chainsaw massacre vibe to it.


That movie was awesome. I think I watched it two or three times when my mom rented it from the movie store.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Charmeleon

Depressing but I liked it also awesome ending and I ain't one for poetry but the poem in this move stuck with me :clap


----------



## Matomi

V for Vendetta


----------



## fonz

No Country For Old Men on the plane home. Glad I made that choice


----------



## christacat

Submarine. Had it in my to watch pile for months. 
I loved it! gonna read the book now


----------



## FunkMonk

Jurassic Park.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Suicide Room. A little emo-ish for my tastes, but still very good.


----------



## Tentative




----------



## Xtraneous

Watching The Grey right now.


----------



## Tentative




----------



## fonz

Rear Window


----------



## False Protagonist

Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## Cellic

Just watched Woman in black alone at night .. and know I have to go upstairs to the bathroom..


----------



## fonz

Rope


----------



## Xenos

The Ides of March.

It'll make you hate politics, assuming you don't already, which of course you probably do.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Project X


----------



## Tentative




----------



## Boring Loser

Tentative said:


>


Lol i need to watch this one.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Spiderhole (2010)

:um


----------



## DMIND11

Wrath of the Titans.

I would give it like a 5/10, I didn't really like it much. It's one of those movies I watch once and never ever watch again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## punksparkyrock

the rugrats movie


----------



## Daniel C

The prestige. It was great, except the ending, which was ludicrous.


----------



## Zendo

Taxi Driver


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## nemesis1

Goon


----------



## nemesis1

Lockout

not good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Transcending

All Over Me


----------



## EndlessBlu

Videodrome


----------



## fonz

Fun With Dick & Jane(2005 version) - it was pretty sh*t


----------



## yafit96

everything is illuminated :'(


----------



## MF Doom

Project X, good brainless entertainment


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## nemesis1

Project X


----------



## FunkMonk

Insidious


----------



## lettersnumbers

American pie reunion, I enjoyed it.


----------



## EndlessBlu

JustThisGuy said:


> Need to see that so badly. Netflix?


I found it on Youtube. It's a pretty weird movie but I loved it.


----------



## layitontheline

Magic Mike. Not as bad as I was expecting. I guess it helps going into movies with utterly low expectations. Although it did drag on too long. I wouldn't mind me a stripping Channing Tatum or Alex Pettyfer, damn.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## lizzy19

gost world


----------



## fonz

Lost In Translation


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Synecdoche, New York. Was really good actually, usually I can't sit through a whole movie.


----------



## miminka

I knew what to expect going into the film; I was aware of it's notoriety and even more so of the generally negative critical reception of the film. My opinion of Vincent Gallo waffled over the last few weeks. I used to loath him for his narcissism and shallow, self-worshipping, masturbatory art. But I listened to a few of his albums made when he was known primarily as a musician, and I must admit, he has talent undoubtably. I really hate it when artists and performers try and dabble in other mediums just because they've already established a name for themselves. Just because you're a talented filmmaker doesn't mean you'll be an equally talented fashion designer, or musician, or painter.. photographer, etc.

My opinion of Gallo also changed after I saw _Buffalo '66_ which he made in 1998. The soundtrack was great and I appreciated his creativity with cinematography. The story seemed a little flimsy but the aesthetics and dialogues were great.

_The Brown Bunny_, for me, lacked all of that. The first hour was just Vincent Gallo as "Bud Clay" (the names of the characters in the film were so contrived) waxing introspection on the road to California where he needs to compete in a motorcycle race. On the way he meets three "very different" women we're supposed to believe he establishes some kind of connection with, but that didn't come across at all for me. I mean, in one instance, he hesitantly picks up a prostitute, buys her McDonald's, drives her around the block while he thinks of what to do with her, ultimately ditching her on the side of the road. And from that the audience is supposed to understand that this lonely, isolated character has established some kind of fleeting moment of human solidarity.

Not much is known about any of the characters enough so that any kind of pathos is developed. The fellatio scene at the end was necessary in the sense that without it, the film was so unsubstantial that it wouldn't have garnered any lasting attention. So it was sad, to me. A bit contrived and desperate. His relationship to Chloe Sevigny's character was briefly elaborated upon in some kind of flashback that was meant to tie the whole film together. That made up for the complete apathy/ennui I felt during the first hour and twenty minutes.


----------



## momentsunset

Fat, Sick, & Nearly Dead.


----------



## aquilla

*Priceless*

Well, I could not say that this was a good one.. Just another romantic comedy.My sister was watching it with her friends , so I joined them. But just because I had nothing better to do. Though I really love French language, so the lovely Audrey speaking French was the best part of this film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## GreatHeartly

Enemy at the Gates


----------



## project

Heat

It was good, liked it. 8/10


----------



## JayDontCareEh

True Grit (2010) 


For like the umpteenth time... one of the best remakes in the history of cinema imo. (not that I've seen many)


----------



## JayDontCareEh

JustThisGuy said:


> Need to see that so badly. Netflix?


Have you seen _Dead Ringers_? If not you should check that one out too. They're both great films.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Normandy


----------



## Xenos

The Darkest Hour.

I didn't expect it to be good, and it wasn't. Basically the whole movie is based around a single special effects gag (if you've seen the trailer you know what it is) and it's neat but there isn't even enough of that to sell the film.


----------



## kosherpiggy

office space


----------



## layitontheline

Russell Peters: Red White & Brown


----------



## kilgoretrout

Kimjongilia (2009)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jeff, Who Lives at Home








"Kevin," the new "Carpe Diem."


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin


----------



## nemesis1

Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## meganmila

Take Shelter..


----------



## FunkMonk

Batman Begins.


----------



## fonz

The Untouchables - the disc f**ked up a couple of times,didn't think it looked that great anyway...


----------



## fetisha

spider man the new one with Andrew Garfield


----------



## Hiccups

*Traffic (2000)*


----------



## FunkMonk

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Mission To Mars
- The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo(2011)
- Red State
- I Melt With You
- Roadie
- Exit Humanity


----------



## nemesis1

A Lonely Place to Die


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## NumeroUno

City of God. for the 5th time. so so amazingg.


----------



## jvanb00c

I watched We Need To Talk About Kevin. Awesome but depressing as hell. Definitly made me never want to have kids...well more than usually anyways.


----------



## PitaMe

Magic Mike....awesome


----------



## FunkMonk

The Exorcist.


----------



## Xenos

I watched Safe House a couple of nights ago. It was decent. Very Bourne Identity-shaky-cam style. Denzel was Denzel and Ryan Reynolds didn't annoy me too much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Art Of Getting By - Solid teenage love drama

Fakers - High school students become counterfeiters, it was alright

The Whistleblower - I found it informative

Melancholia - Not as intense the second time round but still solid


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: The Hero of the Federation


----------



## Whatev

Across the Universe


----------



## Joe

Raiders of the lost ark.


----------



## Strwbrry

21 jump street and Alles auf Zucker


----------



## fonz

The Birds


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Get the ******. 

Very entertaining. Mel back to his old badass ways.


----------



## truestory

The Faculty 
classic


----------



## lovecookies

La Casa Muda (The Silent House). Worst film in history.


----------



## And1 ellis

the return of the King...for the 20th time or something ahaha


----------



## Hex00

John Carter, pretty good, not as bad as the critics said.


----------



## Hiccups

Jay And Silent Bob Strike Back
Friends With Benefits


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## Luka92

Traffic


----------



## fonz

Fight Club


----------



## punksparkyrock

21 Jump Street


----------



## fonz

Cape Fear(original) - I think the Scorsese/De Niro remake was better


----------



## Fairydust

Angela's Ashes.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I just watched how to lose a guy in 10 days


----------



## LynnNBoys

Brave (in the theater) - the second half scared my 7 year old, he sat on my lap and closed his eyes 

Big Miracle (at home) - cute! I vaguely remember it when it was happening. I was in my first semester of college/uni so was too busy adjusting and studying to pay attention to the news.


----------



## Vuldoc

Primer


----------



## ItsNicole

Magic Mike :clap:blush:heart:wink


----------



## Neptunus

Thor - Boring and stupid.

Wrath of the Titans -- I expected it to be horrendous, but it was actually decent. Better than the Clash of the Titans remake.


----------



## fonz

LA Confidential


----------



## FunkMonk

Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## The Blues man

16 Blocks.

Very good movie and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-***


----------



## snowyowl

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (Tim Burton) 

Made me really, really, really want chocolate.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

safe house - it was okay

drive - surprisingly, I actually liked it

the aggression scale - the concept had potential but it was executed poorly imo


----------



## Tibble

Dark Knight rises


----------



## MindOverMood

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes


----------



## And1 ellis

harry brown


----------



## Ckg2011

Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## layitontheline

Gattaca. I was confused as hell because I'm retarded when I smoke pot, but it was quite neat. I have to watch it over.


----------



## tennislover84

Date Night. Thought it was going to be a romantic comedy and it ended up being more like The Hangover. So it was pretty funny.


----------



## saltyleaf

Another day, only b/c i found out max martini was in it. it was eh :|


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## Keith

Thirst (aka Torst) Depressing.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Atari82

The Amazing Spider Man...:yes


----------



## kilgoretrout

Feel (2006)


Uh...


----------



## johnsmith01

Hey Guy.........Last night I watched a movie with my cousin brother last night..We both went to see the movie The Amazing Spider-Man and watched the late night show..This movie was very interested and creativity movie .In this movie music and action was good. I love this movie and enjoy.


----------



## shelbster18

Atari82 said:


> The Amazing Spider Man...:yes


I still have yet to see that movie. I guess I'll just wait until they have it on Netflix if they ever do.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i honestly dont remember lol


----------



## Aphexfan

Dark Knight Rises!!


----------



## Matt21

The Artist


----------



## johnsmith01

Hi Guys...........Last night I watched a movie with my cousin brother last night..We both went to see the movie The Amazing Spider-Man and watched the late night show..This movie was very interested and creativity movie .In this movie music and action was good. I love this movie and enjoy.


----------



## fonz

The Departed


----------



## ApathyDivine

Brave


----------



## alexponting96

*Men In Black 3* was the last movie that i watched.I watched this movie last sunday with my friends.We all liked this movie so much.In this movie we like the character of *Will Smith* and *Tommy Lee Jones*.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix


----------



## kilgoretrout

We Are What We Are (2010)


Sundance Channel's got some weird movies.


----------



## layitontheline

My Name is Khan
Grease


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## nemesis1

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## FunkMonk

Conquest of the Planet of the Apes.

Never watched them before but cause of Rise of the Planet of the Apes i decided to watch the Planet of the Apes movies & ive been missing out i should have been watching these years ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## And1 ellis

A clockwork orange. Very good film


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## MrBakura91

I just watched a TERRIBLE "comedy" called Going Overboard from 1989. It was on Netflix instant, its Adam Sandlers 1st movie and has a WELL DESERVED 1.9 on IMDB. I couldn't stop watching though, I watched the whole thing because it was a trainwreck and I couldnt look away.


----------



## GameGuy

The Amazing SpiderMan, and before that, MIB 3.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Garden State
The Claim
The Housemaid (2010)
Cube


----------



## Hiccups

Elektra Luxx (2010)










put this off for ages because it looked trashy but it was quite the funny, still don't like J.G Levitt though.. he just has a head that seemingly begs to be slapped.. I dunno *shrugs*.


----------



## thewall

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Joe

The Shining


----------



## Tibble

The Raven. I actually enjoyed this movie


----------



## shelbster18

FunkMonk said:


>


I really want to see that movie. That came out in theatres back in August 2011? My, the time has slipped away from me.


----------



## Keith

Bird - Excellent film directed by Clint Eastwood about the troubled life of Jazz sax player Charlie "Yardbird" Parker. Forest Whitaker's performance was very good i thought.


----------



## shelbster18

Stephen King's It.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Village of the Damned (1960)








Fun and creepy old film.


----------



## ourwater

In six days it will be a month since I watched a movie. I have to avoid those flashing lights. I tried watching a movie the other night, and I was getting scared something would happen to me and didn't feel right. I thought it might help me sleep. I'm really looking forward to getting better so I can watch something. It looks like there are some interesting movies.


----------



## Tibble

shelbster18 said:


> Stephen King's It.


I had to


----------



## VC132

fetisha said:


> spider man the new one with Andrew Garfield


that was a GREAT movie. been a long time since i enjoyed watching a movie in a theater.


----------



## Luka92

Jfk (1991). Those are supposed to be John F. Kennedy's initials, but for some reason the forum won't allow me to write it all in big letters.


----------



## fonz

JFK

Like this?


----------



## Luka92

fonz said:


> JFK
> 
> Like this?


Yes.  For some reason, when I click ''submit reply'', it gets changed to Jfk.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stone


----------



## FunkMonk

The Lorax.


----------



## Mogmop

Keith said:


> Bird - Excellent film directed by Clint Eastwood about the troubled life of Jazz sax player Charlie "Yardbird" Parker. Forest Whitaker's performance was very good i thought.


Great movie! I loved the bit about the "albino" blues singer lol

Speaking of Clint, I'm currently watching "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly". I tend to have to watch movies longer than 90 minutes in installments because I get restless, but I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## lisbeth




----------



## FunkMonk

The Pact.

Awful movie.


----------



## shelbster18

Tibble said:


> I had to


:b


----------



## Keith

The Human Monster - was prepared for a total cheese fest but actually it was pretty good for the style. Lugosi gave a great performance, he is a great actor despite all the bad movies he was in. Some would say he is too hammy, but i like that style, it works well in the horror idiom.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Labyrinth - Surprisingly funny, great puppets/costumes/set design. Very cheesy, but in a good way. I don't think it's quite on the level of "The Neverending Story", but still quite enjoyable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Afghan Luke - I thought overall it was well done, it's points were made well

A Dangerous Method - It took me a minute to settle with it but in the end it was solid



Keith said:


> Bird - Excellent film directed by Clint Eastwood about the troubled life of Jazz sax player Charlie "Yardbird" Parker. Forest Whitaker's performance was very good i thought.


Definitely something I need to see


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Haven't been watching many at all lately.

I'd say, Schindler's List


----------



## Keith

Canadian Brotha said:


> Afghan Luke - I thought overall it was well done, it's points were made well
> 
> A Dangerous Method - It took me a minute to settle with it but in the end it was solid
> 
> Definitely something I need to see


Its a great film its very well done. I was already a big Charlie Parker fan, but after the movie it just made me appreciate his music even more. Its definitely something every musician should see.

A Dangerous Method is on my list to see, glad to hear it was good.


----------



## The Blues man

Last movie I watched was, "Kiss of The Dragon".

It was quite good, II wasn't spectacular or a movie that I'd go out of my way to watch again though.


----------



## MaxPower

Due Date, a bit silly but funny, reminds me of Planes, Trains and Automobiles. R.I.P. John Candy.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret of My Success


----------



## GunnyHighway

Ted, it was pretty damn good.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Pride and Glory
Shadow
Chloe


----------



## fonz

Shadow Of A Doubt - probably the weakest Hitchcock film I've seen so far...


----------



## JustThisGuy

5 Star Day








It was alright. Had some moments. But nothing really being missed here.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

We Need to Talk About Kevin

for a movie that didn't really have a conclusion, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## MaxPower

Office Space, I lost count on how many times I watched it in my lifetime, but it's still as funny as the first time I saw it and it's so true.:clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## FunkMonk

Currently doing a movie marathon.

Ive watched Psycho 2/3,Magic & Fanboys so far.


----------



## punksparkyrock

Bean


----------



## rgrwng

Dark Knight XXX Parody


----------



## JustThisGuy

Tyrannosaur








Wow. This movie deserves more recognition.


----------



## fonz

The Wild One. It was OK but at 79 mins,a little too short to develop ideas and characters properly


----------



## ourwater

The Lovely Bones (2009)


----------



## FunkMonk

The Shining.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

The Truman Show. Highly recomend it.


----------



## daysleeper69

The Redemption of General Butt Naked


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Terror at Blood Fart Lake, the new Batman, and Human Centipede 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chopper - Such a solid performance by Eric Bana


----------



## cafune

The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## bullsfan

The Hunger Games


----------



## HarryStanluv25

The Sound of Music. First time actually and _loved _it. I used to think it looked like a stupid movie but I'm more into musicals now and thought I'd give it a shot. Great movie! 
Great songs.


----------



## HannahG

The Dark Knight Rises. LOVED it! 

Then they played Devil Wears Prada on tv. I didn't think I would like it but I did.


----------



## Queen of Spades

The day after tomorrow


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## Nekomata

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Bravo


----------



## layitontheline

Step Up Revolution. Eh. I wish I could dance all funkylike.


----------



## Strwbrry

Ong bak: Muy Thai...
Epic muy thai fighting scenes, bs storyline, ah well...


----------



## yna

The Hunger Games. ^^


----------



## FunkMonk

This movie is awesome.


----------



## Transcending

The Tall Man - really liked it.


----------



## fonz

Couldn't get to sleep so got up and watched Back To The Future for the zillionth time


----------



## ApathyDivine

New Batman movie


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Shauna The Dead said:


> and Human Centipede 2


why? :no


----------



## enzo

Boy A 7.5/10

Pretty heavy movie. Wasn't expecting it to be so emotionally driven.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Reunion


----------



## Joe

Gamer


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Spirited Away. A great Japanese movie suitable for both adults and children. Very humorous in parts. I rated it 5 stars on netflix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## Tibble

The Dark Knight, had to see the joker again


----------



## Luka92

Just watched Midnight Cowboy for the 2nd time...it does improve on a rewatch, but I still don't think it's as great as everyone says. But Dustin Hoffman's performance is fantastic, definitely the best thing about the movie.


----------



## ChaseB

The very last movie I watched was Shutter Island and that was because it was the only good thing on tv at the time. The first time I watched it I was so confused about everything , I had to watch it at least twice. Ive watched it plenty of times since though. I usually like movies Leonardo DiCaprio is in ,especially The Departed and Inception.


----------



## fonz

A Fistful Of Dollars


----------



## kilgoretrout

Immortals
Rise of the Planet of the Apes
Uncle Kent
The Lovely Bones


----------



## FunkMonk

Silence of the lambs


----------



## Hiccups

I didn't pay enough attention the first time I saw this so 
it was good to finally see this properly.. such a classic.


----------



## Xenos

Lockout.

I didn't think they made movies like this anymore. Something has happened to the president's daughter and the only person who can save her is the smoking wisecracking supersoldier toughguy who's about to go to jail, so the government sends him on this suicide mission in exchange for his freedom. You've seen this movie a million times and it's totally predictable but I actually found it fairly entertaining. It knows it's a cheesy, cliche sci fi action movie and it doesn't care.


----------



## Equimanthorn

Xenos said:


> Lockout.
> 
> I didn't think they made movies like this anymore.


Thanks for the reminder! I saw the ad for that on TV a while back and meant to watch it.

Sounds totally like the plot to the old Escape from LA movie with Kurt Russel lol.

Maybe I will check out Lockout before I fall asleep tonight.

Anyways I think the last thing I watched was The Dark Knight Rises, or I kinda had Forrest Gump on the TV the other day.


----------



## Damselindistress01

leon:The professional
fave movie


----------



## Octal

Coriolanus. Interesting concept.


----------



## waytooshy

The Help


----------



## Tibble

Hard Candy. o.o


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## pita

I just watched _Mary and Max_. I loved it so much. You guys have to watch.


----------



## JustThisGuy

pita said:


> I just watched _Mary and Max_. I loved it so much. You guys have to watch.


Fixed. Will do.


----------



## FunkMonk

Hannibal


----------



## kosherpiggy

the dark knight rises


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## christacat

Mysterious skin


----------



## layitontheline

pita said:


> I just watched _Mary and Max_. I loved it so much. You guys have to watch.


That was a great film :yes

Cracks. I really liked it.


----------



## christacat

pita said:


> I just watched _Mary and Max_. I loved it so much. You guys have to watch.


I loved it too


----------



## Tibble

The Thing (2011)


----------



## lettersnumbers

Nanny Diaries it was actually good, gonna watch American Pie today.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: The Secret Of NIMH


----------



## FunkMonk

Red Dragon


----------



## Queen of Spades

Commando


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## mooncake

Oldboy


----------



## Strwbrry

The Negotiator (2nd time, Samuel is a boss)


----------



## kilgoretrout

JustThisGuy said:


> RotPotA was alright. Thought it was overhyped. Wasn't a fan of the original stuff, though.
> Liked The Lovely Bones.
> Did you like Immortals? It seems like something I'd enjoy, but am wary/weary of "300" looking films.
> Uncle Kent seems...entertaining. Heh.


I enjoyed 300 but didn't like Immortals at all. Found it boring and just... terrible.

And don't ever watch Uncle Kent.


----------



## FunkMonk

Hannibal Rising


----------



## A SAD Finn

Essy90 said:


> Commando


I watched it a couple of days ago. In my mind it is one of the best Schwarzenegger's films (besides the Terminator-trilogy, True Lies and The Eraser).

Today I watched Sunshine. That's one and a half hours of pure audiovisual awesomeness.


----------



## Damselindistress01

The breakfast club


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## Keith

Detour - a classic film noir and a favorite of mine. Despite its low budget its one of those examples that transcends its meager means. 

Hollywood really was onto something in the style of film noir, the films are really about mans moral nature and the idea of fatalism. The use of light and shadow borrowed from the silent era's artiest style German Expressionism really adds an element to the film that is almost forgotten today. The bleak black and white photography really adds to the style's gritty fatalistic realism, or is it just cynicism of man's moral nature? I try to avoid the fallacy of "appeal to tradition" but really these films speak to me more so than anything churned out today, despite their limitations to fit within the era of the production code.


----------



## FunkMonk

Home Room.

Great movie. Two girls form an unlikely friendship as they both try to cope with their separate psychological problems.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## A SAD Finn

JustThisGuy said:


> One of Boyle's overlooked films. I think it's my second fave from him, surpassing Trainspotting, but still second to 28 Days Later.


Yep, _28 Days Later_ is great. I like _28 Weeks Later_ a lot too although it's quite different in style.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## atlex

Sleepy hollow


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Say Anything.

First saw it when I was 10, even to this day I still have a crush on D.C.!


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## catcharay

Finally watched The Dark Knight Rises. It was AWESOME overall. Loved it. 
Inside - a french horror movie. Don't disregard foreign movies; it'll only add to your selection pool. The movie was quite entertaining.


----------



## FunkMonk

catcharay said:


> Finally watched The Dark Knight Rises. It was AWESOME overall. Loved it.
> Inside - a french horror movie. Don't disregard foreign movies; it'll only add to your selection pool. The movie was quite entertaining.


Inside is great. You should watch Frontier(s), High Tension & Martyrs.


----------



## catcharay

Yep, have left to watch Frontiers. Good choices


----------



## Still Waters

The Dark Knight Rises - Tooooooooo Loooooong!! I loved the ending but a lot of the movie was just too drawn out for my liking.


----------



## Tibble

nightmare on elm street 4: the dream master


----------



## punksparkyrock

Funky Forest.

It's the weirdest movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Keith

La Strada - great film. I think Anthony Quinn's character is a metaphor for the cruel world which we are plunged into when we come of age, and it shows how the innocent and sensitive are scarred by it.

Vivre sa Vie - brilliant that's all i can say. I like how Godard likes to experiment, it doesn't always work, but its really cool anyways imo.


----------



## Equimanthorn

Watched the Hunger Games the other night. Was ready to rip it to shreds because it sounded like a big Battle Royale rip off to me (I think I remember reading the Hunger Games author claims they didn't know about that movie. Right...) but it was different enough and had some cool enough elements to it that I ended up liking it. Seems like it would have been a good book to read, I should have done that first.

Started watching The Dictator last night and turned it off after 5 minutes.


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Elad

Just watched John Carter. So cheesy and the acting was pretty lacking especially in the lead, although I liked how it came together in the very end.. but otherwise just no "UMPF" if you get me, like the whole film was really, really flat. Kind of a shame since it could have been a great movie.


----------



## MaxPower

Loser. About 10 minutes in, you can easily guess the plot, the ending and every scene that follows, but it was a good watch and has some good quotes such as this exchange between the leads:


> *Dora*: Well, you know how there are couples that stay together just because they feel like they can't do any better, or there are people who are sad and miserable and live alone? But then there's this microscopically teeny group of luck people who get to be with the person they're madly in love with.
> *Paul*: Dora, you ever consider being in love and leaving out the "madly" part?
> *Dora*: Well, what's the fun in that?


----------



## Parcius

I watched Dear John the other night, because I wanted to be moved... I was not moved :no


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## heyJude

Wanderlust


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong


----------



## Nekomata

Stargate SG-1: The Ark of Truth
Stargate SG-1: Continuum.

Both very good~


----------



## The Blues man

Are We There Yet?

very funny and enjoyable.


----------



## KYJE

Ted

A lot better than I thought it'd be, considering I don't like any of his TV shows.


----------



## Nibbler

Incendies

Stunning, completely speechless after watching it...


----------



## Xenos

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows.

It was okay, but not as much fun as the first one. Robert Downey Jr. and Hans Zimmer's music were still the best parts. And I think I'm developing a crush on Noomi Rapace. But the story was muddled, hard to follow and even harder to care about, and I never felt like the villain was really a match for the hero. (Which is a shame, since Moriarty is supposed to be Sherlock Holmes' main adversary, like Joker to Batman.) There was more action but less cleverness. Still, it was alright.


----------



## hello world

Red Cliff

It was pretty good. A bit unrealistic, but still pretty good.


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## fonz

Saboteur and The Sting yesterday. Might watch the Deer Hunter today...


----------



## And1 ellis

no country for old men 8.5/10


----------



## Barette

Last Tango in Paris-- I liked it a lot. I thought it would be gratuitous from the way my mom warned me not to watch it, but it really wasn't in my opinion, it was very good.

Bus Stop-- I love this movie, mostly for nostalgic sake because I used to watch it when I was young every time I'd go to my grandparents' house, I'd just watch Marilyn Monroe and be hypnotized by her beauty. Still am. I still watch it sometimes when I'm at their house.


----------



## Hiccups

True Romance, well ok I'm half way through.. had to pause around 1:17mins :hide


----------



## Keith

L'Avventura - the characters were definitely not likeable and were very shallow, but there is a sense of common humanity that comes across through their obvious unsatisfactoriness with life. It comes across in an artful way not a completely cold nihilistic one, but there is a sense of the futility of it all.

A Bucket of Blood - what a laugh fest, watched with a fellow SASer earlier today. We both appreciate the awesomeness of a good bad film.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Ichi the Killer


----------



## intheshadows

Hardball (2001)


----------



## Meli24R

The Signal-what a strange movie. Apparently there were 3 parts, each written by different people. It started off good and looked promising, but then at nearly the halfway mark it just got super weird, confusing and they tried to incorporate a lot of dark humor, but failed miserably.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I remember I wanted to watch that. It's like 28 Days Later, but a signal drives people mad. Got a low rating, but I'd still want to see it.



Hiccups said:


> True Romance, well ok I'm half way through.. had to pause around 1:17mins :hide


Good movie. Kinda/sorta Tarantino's first film.



FunkMonk said:


>


I now need to see this.



Barette said:


> Last Tango in Paris-- I liked it a lot. I thought it would be gratuitous from the way my mom warned me not to watch it, but it really wasn't in my opinion, it was very good.


Butt-er. 

Sucker Punch (Extended)


----------



## Mogmop

Throne of Blood - It's basically Akira Kurosawa's feudal Japan version of Macbeth. Great movie and one of the best death scenes ever.


----------



## Barette

Hiccups said:


> True Romance, well ok I'm half way through.. had to pause around 1:17mins :hide


I love that movie, so exciting.



JustThisGuy said:


> Butt-er.


Haha I hate to say it but when I heard of the butter scene my imagination took me to a place much worse than what actually happened in the movie, so I was actually relieved during that part haha.


----------



## Hiccups

finished *True Romance*....ddaaammnn yeah.. the last 30 or so mins really needed a fresh start though my heart was racing from the get-go. I likes B)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Phantom Menace


----------



## FunkMonk

EndlessBluee said:


> Ichi the Killer


Great movie.


----------



## FunkMonk

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ I remember I wanted to watch that. It's like 28 Days Later, but a signal drives people mad. Got a low rating, but I'd still want to see it.
> 
> Good movie. Kinda/sorta Tarantino's first film.
> 
> I now need to see this.
> 
> Butt-er.
> 
> Sucker Punch (Extended)


Confessions is a great movie. Make sure you do see it.


----------



## kosherpiggy

the goodbye girl


----------



## Xenos

John Carter.

Okay, I enjoyed it, but to be fair I probably only enjoyed it because I'm a giant nerd and I almost always enjoy stuff like this. I'd say it's about as good as any of the Star Wars prequel films, but has the added advantage of _not_ constantly making me angry at how George Lucas ruined the Star Wars franchise. It really feels like a pulpy early-20th century sci fi yarn, strongly reminiscent of Flash Gordon and SW and even a little bit of Dune, which is funny because the original story actually precedes all of those and probably influenced them. The plot is basic rescue-the-princess fare, but the production and CGI are first rate, so I had fun.



Hiccups said:


> True Romance, well ok I'm half way through.. had to pause around 1:17mins :hide


Is that the scene with Dennis Hopper and Christopher Walken? That's basically one of the best scenes ever.


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## ourwater

Watching: Parenthood (1989)


----------



## fonz

Apocalypse Now


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Parenthood (1989), Watching: Amélie (2001)


----------



## Hiccups

Xenos said:


> Is that the scene with Dennis Hopper and Christopher Walken? That's basically one of the best scenes ever.


nah, after that. The part with Alabama and Virgil at the motel.. just the start of that turned my stomach enough to pause.


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: Attack of the Clones


----------



## asw12345

the campaign


----------



## fredbloggs02

The Inbetweeners movie
Buried

Watched both in quick succession. Buried is a good film, interesting too, about a man with an anxiety disorder buried underground trying to escape, not bad for Hollywood trash, not incredibly bad acting either. Watch it.


----------



## FunkMonk

This movie was depressing but its great. Sion Sono movies get better & better. If you liked Love Exposure,Cold Fish,Suicide Club go watch HIMIZU NOW.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

The Fog(1980)


----------



## JustThisGuy

I enjoyed this. This is hard to explain, but the _what_ of the characters, I thought, was impractical and an eyeroll at times. Whereas the _who_ of the characters really drove the film. Their little moments made these characters very real. Which in turn made the story good. At least worth seeing once, I'll give it that.


----------



## fonz

Almost Famous


----------



## Brad

In Time


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Charlie's Angles (2000)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Charlie's Angles (2000), Watching: The Ring (2002)


----------



## punksparkyrock

The avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## 1437

TDKR


----------



## zeya16

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Spirited Away. A great Japanese movie suitable for both adults and children. Very humorous in parts. I rated it 5 stars on netflix.


I love that movie! I seen it in 7th grade and again at home


----------



## zeya16

The last movie I seen was Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## The Lost Key

Currently watching Taxi Driver


----------



## FunkMonk

Currently watching Inception for the first time. Alot of familiar faces from Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Was watching Back to the Future earlier.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Just saw the Lincoln lawyer, not bad


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I just watched "Primal Fear" starring Richard Gere and Edward Norton. I thought it was really good, but Ed Norton was playing the same kind of character he always plays...


----------



## fredbloggs02

The Lost Key said:


> Currently watching Taxi Driver


"Must be a psychopath!"  I enjoyed endlessly analyzing that film, the character I'd imagine someone like Leo Strauss would write about.



FunkMonk said:


> Currently watching Inception for the first time. Alot of familiar faces from Dark Knight Rises.


Is the dreamer dreaming inside a dream of a dream deep, or dreamy enough? :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## FunkMonk

Prozac Nation


----------



## Luka92

American Graffiti (1973)


----------



## isa uk

Cypher 8/10 

Shutter Island - 10/10 (Amazing Film)

The Number 23 - 10/10 (i dont know, why but this film relaxes me)


----------



## OmegaT

Pulp Fiction again.


----------



## fonz

Scarface


----------



## joejoe

Midnight in Paris. I've never seen such a funny situations involving a pedant.


----------



## kosherpiggy

office space. im watching reservoir dogs right now


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## JustThisGuy

This was a fun, little movie. Hilariously crappy fx, but fun, none the less.



whiterabbit said:


> To Live And Die In LA - finally got around to counting how many times someone gets kicked in the balls in this film. Surprisingly, only four (possibly six, it's difficult to tell). Trivia fans are welcome.





FunkMonk said:


> Prozac Nation


I've almost watched both of these movies so many times. I need Netflix or something, I guess.



OmegaT said:


> Pulp Fiction again.


Whenever someone says they've watched Pulp Fiction, it should always be followed by "again." :b



kosherpiggy said:


> office space. im watching reservoir dogs right now


Double woot!


----------



## FunkMonk

Ted
Really funny

Now watching
The Five Year Engagement.
It got boring.


----------



## Neptunus

The Pianist - Very good! 

The Faculty - Not bad. Worth watching.

The Good Son - Meh, it was alright.


----------



## Joe

Pirates of the Caribbean 1, the fight scenes are so smart and I love it


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I dont remember...I think it was rush hour 2


----------



## cherryboom

Robocop


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Before Sunset


----------



## ourwater

Watching: The Thing (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## Double Indemnity

I watched 127 Hours today. It was very good. Such an intense movie.


----------



## fonz

Escape From New York


----------



## ImWeird

The Dictator. It really sucked.


----------



## Keith

Please Murder Me - classic noir with Raymond Burr, not a masterpiece but good enough for me to watch for a second time.

Ordet - Absolutely brilliant film, even though I'm agnostic it was so powerful I couldn't help but be moved by it. 

Zorba the Greek- A favorite of mine, its one i never see myself getting tired of. I think many people on here could relate to the introverted character Basil, and like me dream of being more like Zorba.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Road to El Dorado. Not as good as I thought it was when I was a kid.


----------



## ShyFX

3000 Miles to Graceland


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Stargate (1994)


----------



## fonz

Annie Hall


----------



## destinyhelp

The Elephant in the Living Room


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Stargate (1994), Watching: The Others (2001)


----------



## HarryStanluv25

The Hunger Games. (FINALLY!) I loved it!!


----------



## Hex00

Rise of the Planet of the Apes

Overrated IMO, very mediocre film.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: The Others (2001), Watching: Alien (1979)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Alien (1979), Watching: About A Boy (2002)


----------



## Hiccups

*Big Trouble*.... geezz what a painfully lousy movie :/
*
Nick and Norahs Infinite Playlist* (2008) -- this is more like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shame - It was a bit different that I was expecting but I still liked it


----------



## TryingMara

The Bucket List



JustThisGuy said:


> The Dark Knight Rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!


How was it? I was excited for it to come out, but still have yet to see it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Resident evil


----------



## khaleesi

Wayne's World! Party time! Excellent!


----------



## ourwater

Watched: About A Boy (2002), Watching: Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)


----------



## fonz

Jaws


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991), Watching: The Hurt Locker (2008 )


----------



## Keith

Rain (1932) - Stars Joan Crawford as a prostitute, the film really surprised me. Its main theme is Christian hypocrisy, but it doesn't get there until the film is almost over. The majority of the film is about a missionary man trying to make Joan's character repent and atone for her "sins". When it comes down to it and he is tempted, he is even less moral then a prostitute.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Aliens (1986)


----------



## Bakemono

Men Behind the Sun - It's about the WW2 Japanese experimental unit 731 and the inhumane tests that were conducted.


----------



## Trigo

Bakemono said:


> Men Behind the Sun - It's about the WW2 Japanese experimental unit 731 and the inhumane tests that were conducted.


I didn't know there was a movie about that... I'll have to check it out, must be pretty intense to watch :/


----------



## cj66

Meet Joe Black


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Aliens (1986), Watching: Moon (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## The Blues man

Last movie I watched was *Good Burger*. Granted it's not a masterpiece or the best film you'll ever see, (far from it) but it had some funny bits.

Though I enjoyed it I wouldn't go out of my way to watch it again.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Moon (2009)


----------



## Keith

Jules and Jim - It was good. I was wondering how they were gonna end it. I honestly couldn't predict the end, I really enjoyed that dimension of the story. Also I liked how Truffaut used the stock footage, it takes skill to use it and not make it come across cheesy looking. I think by incorporating small bits of it throughout, it set the longer war sequence up nicely.


----------



## Hiccups

Somewhere (2010)


----------



## EndlessBlu

The Campaign

It's pretty much what you would expect from a Will Ferrell movie.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_Seed of Chucky._ I liked all the parts with John Waters in it.


----------



## Hiccups

Grace Of My Heart (1996)










one of the best films I've seen in a llloooonnggggg time


----------



## Fairydust

LA Confidential


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Star Trek V: The Final Frontier (1989)


----------



## Toad Licker

Silent Predators


----------



## TobeyJuarez

In theaters: Chernobyl Diaries
at home: 21


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Star Trek V: The Final Frontier (1989), Watching: Across the Universe (2007)


----------



## MsDaisy

Last night my new honey and I snuggled up to watch, The Fifth Element.


----------



## rgrwng

i liked the 5th element. I recently watched *Starship Troopers: Invasion*.

i want to see *The Expandables*. It must be some kind of parody of *The Expendables*.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Across the Universe (2007), Watching: Hugo (2011)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Hugo (2011), Watching: Appaloosa (2008 )


----------



## MaxPower




----------



## kilgoretrout

The Hunger Games


----------



## Viruna

K-Pax, can't believe I haden't heard of it until a few days ago. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tibble

Cabin in the Woods. I actually enjoyed this one 0.0


----------



## AnimeV

The Hunger Games. Thumbs up


----------



## pinkempyreal

AnimeV said:


> The Hunger Games. Thumbs up


Yeah I just watched this too.
It was awful. I don't know how else to say it.


----------



## fonz

Watched Nightmare On Elm Street(2010) - didn't realize when I bought it that it was the remake,didn't even know there was a remake. It was OK though,now watching the Godfather


----------



## Fairydust

Liar Liar


----------



## heyJude

The Flowers of War.

good movie! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Benny and Joon


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Push (2009)


----------



## GunnyHighway

I Am Number Four, it was on TV and my mom would have gotten mad if I didn't watch it with her :blank

Next up is Ip Man. (Courtesy of Reddit)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Push (2009)


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Judgment Night - this is actually a great thriller with an awesome soundtrack, even if Cuba Gooding Jr hams it up and Emilio Estevez is as wooden as ever, Denis Leary and Peter Greene are awesome bad guys and Jeremy Piven is superbly slimy as one of the good guys being chased through the Chicago ghetto.


----------



## FunkMonk

Hunger Games - Wasn't awful but it wasn't great either. It took over an hour for the hunger games to start then it felt rushed. Not detailed enough for me.

The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn - Really enjoy it.

The Cabin in the Woods - Awesome movie not what i was expecting at all.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

"The Cabin in the Woods" - One of the most original horrors in some time. Loved all the little references thrown in there for long time fans of the genre.

"Point Blank" and "Headhunters" - Two very good foreign thrillers. Not quite on par with similar Korean flicks, but still entertaining, nonetheless.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Uwe Boll's _Postal_.


----------



## worldcitizen

Silence of the Lambs. It was less intriguing than the first time I watched it but the acting is still pretty good.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Ted


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## FunkMonk

Toad Licker said:


> Prozac Nation


Did you like it?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

RoboCop. 11 out of 10 stars.


----------



## FunkMonk

The Grey. Great movie.


----------



## fonz

Children Of Men


----------



## ballroomblitz

Rewatched North by Northwest a week or so ago as it was on TCM. I love it.


----------



## Whatev

Troll 2


----------



## crystaltears

Architecture 101

sad movie..


----------



## Ckg2011

Airheads.


----------



## Toad Licker

McLintock!


----------



## FunkMonk

Cars


----------



## Nekomata

Despicable Me.


----------



## FunkMonk

Ratatouille.


----------



## Joe

The last 30 mins of Rocky 4, soon to be Big Lebowski which is on now


----------



## Rocketman1973

The Dictator. I expected it to be a crappy movie, but I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Queen of Spades

Tangled. It's so beautiful :cry


----------



## enzo

Stranger Than Fiction

*/10

My favourite movie. I've lost count how many times I've seen it.


----------



## mattigummi

The Departed. Great film


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## Hiccups

Mi Vida Loca (1993)


----------



## Shades of Grey

The Grey, Neeson being hunted by wolves is a good watch.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Alien³ (1992)


----------



## fonz

Amadeus. Great film


----------



## punksparkyrock

Bean


----------



## enzo

La Haine

6.5/10 

I was pretty disappointed in the movie, considering I've only heard great things. It started out great, which led me to believe it would be something akin to France's "Do The Right Thing", but about half-way it quickly degenerated into 3 dudes causing trouble in Paris. From what I could tell, that was a result of severe budget cuts halfway through production. Or at least that's how it felt. Unfortunate.


----------



## fonz

The Graduate


----------



## Deanna4

American Pie 4
but American Pie was more better


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe Kidd


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Alien³ (1992), Watching: Star Wars (1977)


----------



## PitaMe

I watched Lockout and The Dictator. I thought Lockout was going to have a lot of cool action scenes, but it was just a huge let down. The Dictator with Sacha Baron Cohen was hilarious.


----------



## FunkMonk

50/50


----------



## musiclover55

Red dragon with Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Kill List... what a waste of life :no


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## ourwater

Watched: Star Wars (1977), Watching: Jurassic Park (1993)


----------



## shelbster18

Essy90 said:


> Tangled. It's so beautiful :cry


I love that movie. I've seen it twice. I need to watch it again.


----------



## RUFB2327

Superbad


----------



## StrangetoBehold

It reminded me very much of the Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## Matomi

Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

expendables 2...it was eh pretty much if you liked the first you'll like this. It is just more of the same.


----------



## Queen of Spades

shelbster18 said:


> I love that movie. I've seen it twice. I need to watch it again.


Cool! I've seen it five times already. I'm even addicted to the songs. I think I'll watch it again too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Say Anything ...


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Cape Fear (1991)


----------



## PitaMe

Toad Licker said:


> Say Anything ...


I watched this same movie today  I love the part where he holds up the boombox while playing Peter Gabriel's "In Your Eyes".


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Spirited Away


----------



## Keith

Last Holiday (1950) - great film, the end was surprising.


----------



## Xenos

28 Weeks Later.

A bit better than I expected (my expectations were pretty low) but ultimately it's just a routine though very well-made zombie flick that really pales in comparison to the first one. In particular I didn't like how they tried to make a certain zombie the main villain.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Cape Fear (1991), Watching: Last Action Hero (1993)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Borzage double feature


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I went to go see "2016: Obama's America," in theaters. It was okay, I guess.


----------



## burrito

Ninja Turtles II:Secret of the ooze and Nightmare on Elm Street.

Hadnt seen the turtle movies in awhile. The first was dark and entertaining but the 2nd seemed a little better overall. Alot more fun atmosphere.. or something.

Nightmare on Elm street was 80's cheesy (as expected). But there were some iconic scenes I was impressed with. Still havent seen the remake :\


----------



## burrito

Lil Sebastian said:


> Spirited Away


I absolutely loved this movie. I need to rewatch this and Ponyo sometime.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## The Lost Key

Last movie i watched was a german film called Violent **** from the late 80s and yes i picked it cause of its title :B


----------



## Joe

Keith lemon: The Movie


----------



## punksparkyrock

Ghost Busters


----------



## Larkspur

"A Trip to the Moon" from 1902. I love film class. :b


----------



## FunkMonk

Friends with Benefits


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Keith

A Place in the Sun - great film 

Kanal - Polish film about the Polish resistance during WW2, most of it takes place in the sewers under Warsaw, very claustrophobic feeling.


----------



## Strwbrry

Atomised. Very disturbing.


----------



## leonardess

Tattoo: A Love Story. I thought it was a neat little study on infatuation, and why someone might be attracted to their opposite, etc, things like that. Interesting.


----------



## yna

The Dark Knight Rises. It was alright, I guess.


----------



## asw12345

step brothers


----------



## kilgoretrout

Snatch.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Lawless (2012)


----------



## typemismatch

Midnight in Paris, the best Woody Allen film in about 15 years.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

The Devil's Double.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## leave me alone

Safe


----------



## punksparkyrock

The Birds


----------



## WinterDave

Dark Shadows....A comedy with very little humor in it....

Depp is good as Barnabas Collins but the movie for the most part is slow and boring.....The trailer looks hilarious, but that is all of the humor in this movie....

Except for Barnabas, the rest of the characters are flat and unappealing.
This is a humorous spoof of the old TV series, and the humor for the most part doesn't work....

Script=F
Acting other than Depp=D-
Direction=D-

Ten minutes of Depp interesting as Barnabas, five minutes of humor. interspersed in 105 LONG minutes....Supporting cast that is boring.....
The trailer looks great, the movie is about a 5 out of 10.....Maybe a 6 if one is VERY generous....Nothing to see other than Depp as Barnabas Collins....


----------



## river1

Mean Creek


----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## FunkMonk




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Transcending

The Doom Generation


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## Anesthetize

Escape From New York - 9/10

One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## Twelve Keyz

the dictator


----------



## reaffected

^ didn't really like D:

21 Jump Street 7/10


----------



## Strwbrry

reaffected said:


> 21 Jump Street 7/10


Wooohooo! That was kicka$$ right?
Loved the gang shooting scene at the party


----------



## reaffected

lololol "One particle of unobtanium has a nuclear reaction with the flux capacitor, carry the two, changing its atomic isotope into a radioactive spider. **** you science!"


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Friends


----------



## Xenos

Wrath of the Titans.

Kind of remarkable in that it somehow manages to be 100 times better than the first one while still not being very good.


----------



## lettersnumbers

I'm quarter of the way through Spice Girls the movie.


----------



## mattigummi

Cowboys and Aliens.

I liked Daniel Craig's badass character a lot, but most of the time I was thinking 'ugh, just another aliens attacking humans film'. Guess I've seen too many alien films that I've grown sick of them.


----------



## theintrovertedgirl

Ted


----------



## ourwater

Watching: The Boy In The Striped Pajamas (2008 )


----------



## Joe

Total Recall, I really wish it was longer :cry


----------



## theseventhkey

Last movie in theaters. Lawless.


Last Movie on tv. Harold and Kumar Christmas


Last movie on DVD. Maniac 1980


----------



## fonz

American Beauty - now I can see where Desperate Housewives got a lot of its ideas...


----------



## river1

Martha Marcy May Marlene

I think it goes in that order


----------



## Anesthetize

The Road Warrior

Max is one of the best action heroes of all time!


----------



## ourwater

Watched: The Boy In The Striped Pajamas (2008 ), Watching: Top Gun (1986)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Men in Black II...:duck


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

It's been ages since I last saw a full movie, Suburbia (1983), the last one I sort of saw was Mean Girls... again.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Top Gun (1986), Watching: Big Trouble in Little China (1986)


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Entrance (2006)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Boxer(1997) - I thought it was quite good

Cell 211 - It was solid


----------



## KYJE

_Eat, Pray, Love_

Not good, not bad.


----------



## The Lonely Kid

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Keith

The Rules of the Game - A portrait of Bourgeois life in all its superficiality. The film teaches the difference between honor and loyalty. Honor is keeping the rules of the game and loyalty for these people does not exist (other than superficially, and only to keep up appearances).


----------



## aquilla

American Beauty - 9/10 maybe, I enjoyed it in general.
*Beautiful mind* - I can't even say how many times I watched it. And did it again. I sincerely love this movie. Still Shocks and inspires me every time.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Inside Man (2006)


It's a little glossy and over the top, but still a pretty solid heist film.


----------



## fonz

The Outsiders - pretty average 6/10


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Sleepaway Camp II: Unhappy Campers. 

Ho-hum.


----------



## JustThisGuy

21 Jump Street

















I honestly didn't expect this funny of a comedy. Never saw the show, not a big fan of Tatum or Jonah Hill, but I enjoyed this so much. Makes fun of itself and all the cinematic revamps of old tv shows, while actually being pretty original.

Also, knew as soon as I saw the "F*(% you, Science" scene, it'd be a gif'ed meme on the internet. :lol



ourwater said:


> Watched: Top Gun (1986), Watching: Big Trouble in Little China (1986)


Yes! Big Trouble in Little China represents all the best of crazy 80s flicks. Heh. I've watched it a lot.



aquilla said:


> American Beauty - 9/10 maybe, I enjoyed it in general.
> *Beautiful mind* - I can't even say how many times I watched it. And did it again. I sincerely love this movie. Still Shocks and inspires me every time.


I do really like that movie. There's something real about every character. Like I've seen a piece of them in someone I've known or maybe even me in a way. Get ripped on a lot, but the story is done well.



river1 said:


> Martha Marcy May Marlene
> 
> I think it goes in that order


Seems pretty crazy. I'll watch it sometime.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Winter In Wartime - It's an interesting look at Nazi occupation through the eyes of a child


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Big Trouble in Little China (1986), Watching: Fargo (1996)


----------



## kilgoretrout

Bloody Tie (2006)


----------



## river1

> Seems pretty crazy. I'll watch it sometime.


Don't even bother, the ending was horrible. It ruined the entire film. I don't even want to say there was an ending to the movie because it just went to the credits.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Greetings To The Devil - It was intense & violent but it made it's point in the end


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

The Story of Riki-Oh


----------



## nemesis1

Snow On Tha Bluff


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## mooncake

The Thing (original)


----------



## fonz

ourwater said:


> Watched: Big Trouble in Little China (1986), Watching: Fargo (1996)


This scene cracks me up everytime for some reason:


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Fargo (1996) and Battleship (2012), Watching: The Hurt Locker (2008 )


----------



## Hex00

The Hunger Games.

Would really recommend watching Battle Royale first/instead.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

The Sentinel, 1977. Stars Burgess Meridith as Satan.


----------



## vanishingpt

On a Harry Potter marathon  – watched Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets tonight.


----------



## Keith

Solomon's Tomb said:


> The Sentinel, 1977. Stars Burgess Meridith as Satan.


That's a cool movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Grey - I wasn't really into the initial love story bit but it came around in the end, otherwise it was ok. The poem used as the theme is solid

Children Of Men - Not quite as good this time around but I still like it


----------



## Toad Licker

Bruce Almighty


----------



## Hiccups

Hard Core Logo (1996)


----------



## Charmander

Green street!


----------



## Transcending

The Kids are All Right


----------



## Kingpin

_Seven_.


----------



## punksparkyrock

The Lorax!


----------



## river1

The Help.. for like the fourth time.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: The Hurt Locker (2008 ), Watching: I Am Sam (2001)


----------



## Ckg2011

* Jurassic Park. *


----------



## Winds

Menace II Society


----------



## derrickrose

The Prestige, one damn good movie


----------



## blue the puppy

evita -- i love musicals!!


----------



## Hiccups

Showgirls (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## Hiccups

That Was Then... This Is Now (1985)


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Charmander

Dark Knight, even though Batman movies are a littttle depressing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Enemy Mine


----------



## FunkMonk

Enemy of the state


----------



## KYJE

_Lawless_

Good stuff!


----------



## Fairydust

Ladies in Lavender


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Léon: The Professional (1994)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Xenos

Just blew through the Ginger Snaps trilogy. (Sort of a cult series of Canadian werewolf movies from 2000-2004, if you don't know.) Silly but fun. I enjoyed them all, though I agree with the general consensus that the first one is the best.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Chinatown.


----------



## fonz

Snatch - meh,it was OK - can't really get into British films as well as I can American ones...


----------



## intheshadows

The Cable Guy. I just don't find it funny.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Aguirre: The Wrath of God. I still feel bad for that horse


----------



## Buerhle

Revolutionary Road.

D pressing


----------



## Meli24R

Melancholia-I enjoyed it, but I think it should've been cut shorter. The wedding part especially seemed like it took up so much time..I almost lost interest halfway through. The second portion (Claire's part) was better and I thought the ending was really well done.


----------



## Raphael200

Journey to the center of the earth


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger


----------



## MaxPower




----------



## muffzilla80

Battleship


----------



## ourwater

Watching: World Trade Center (2006)


----------



## Fairydust

American Gangster


----------



## Keith

Ikiru - this movie will make you seriously reflect on your life and death.

The Touch (1971) - actually pretty good despite its reputation. Elliot Gould grew on me, at first i didn't think he fit but he was good. 

Gertrud - Gertrud wants to be loved, but she does not love her husband, does her lover even love her?

Red Desert - This was a great film about a woman who is suffering from mental illness.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## fonz

The Conversation


----------



## Fairydust

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


----------



## gusstaf

Demolition Man, making me officially Forever Stallone


----------



## suddentwist

The Sea Inside, for the 8th or 9th time.


----------



## Laith

Ted

Was ok. Really immature though. I probably would have like it better if I was 13.


----------



## FunkMonk

Today I've watched The BFG, Me Myself & Irene & Liar Liar

I'm a happy guy when i can stay at home and watch movies all day.


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In Time - I didn't expect much from it but it entertained enough


----------



## FunkMonk

Love Exposure.


----------



## fonz

Misery


----------



## Fairydust

His Private Secretary.


----------



## Keith

The Human Condition I and II, will watch III tonight. One of the longest films ever made at over 9hrs but its split into 3 films (each split into two parts) so its broken down into manageable pieces. Its an excellent saga of a humanist Japanese man struggling not to lose his humanity during WW2.


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Titanic (1997)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Titanic (1997), Watching: Super 8 (2011)


----------



## Fairydust

His Girl Friday.


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## Whatev

21


----------



## Nekomata

Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End.


----------



## wannabesomebody

Shutter Island


----------



## fonz

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Mib 3


----------



## louiselouisa

step up 4
bad movie but the main guy was hot


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Scarface (1932)
Inside Man
The Prestige
Pinocchio - I forgot how depressing this film was. 
Movie Crazy (1932) - A Harold Lloyd talkie
Running on Empty


----------



## christacat

Spork. OMG I loved it. Everyone should watch it.
And I saw Kath & Kimdrella on Friday night (movie version of Kath and Kim) it was funny


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Super 8 (2011), Watching: Gremlins 2: The New Batch (1990)


----------



## Anesthetize

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Gremlins 2: The New Batch (1990), Watching: Winnie the Pooh (2011)


----------



## Ckg2011

True Lies - Such a great funny action comedy.


----------



## Fairydust

Amazing Adventure.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Winnie the Pooh (2011), Watching: Amélie (2001)


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## fonz

12 Monkeys


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Toad Licker said:


> For a Few Dollars More


Great movie. I can't remember the last movie I watched, but I'm about to watch "Event Horizon."


----------



## GunnyHighway

Bridesmaids.


----------



## fonz

Blood Diamond


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Amélie (2001), Watching: Forrest Gump (1994)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

And Soon The Darkness - I'm not keen on films where bright eyed Americans travel to another country, get in trouble, & then are shocked when they find getting help to be hard. Honestly I'm not even sure why I watched the whole thing

Littlerock - I thought it was a great story


----------



## Toad Licker

My Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I just watched the sequel to _Chinatown_, entitled "The Two Jakes," brilliant film. I love the ending.


----------



## FunkMonk

Ive been watching these.


----------



## hopeless93

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Transcending

Pj 20


----------



## asw12345

zach and miri make a porno


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

FunkMonk said:


> Ive been watching these.


 Wow, you sir, are awesome


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The beginning of the end for Buster Keaton...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Devil's Playground - It's a Brit zombie flick, not great


----------



## Fruitcake

Just got halfway through Boy A when my laptop started sounding like R2-D2 and stopped playing the DVD.
In the last week I've watched Superbad, The Artist, Toast and Iron Man.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream 2


----------



## ourwater

I don't know where to post this. I'm watching blu-ray.

Watching: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*)


----------



## fonz

Badlands


----------



## Sierpinski

Agora


----------



## gfle

Vantage Point


----------



## Charmander

The Avengers. A little bit overrated imo. :/


----------



## IcedOver

Went to David Cronenberg's "Cosmopolis". I really like Cronenberg (1988 and before only, though), but seriously, folks, this might be the worst movie I've ever viewed in a theater. It's that bad. I read the book before going to it, and it sucked big time (an obvious, pseudo-intellectual, rich-hating borefest), and the movie takes 99.9% of its dialogue straight from the book. I don't know if Cronenberg realized that the particular dialogue in the book is shaped to be read, not said, so you have actors delivering this arch, completely unrealistic dialogue in a monotone manner. It just doesn't work, and is a chore to sit through.


----------



## Paramecium

I recently watched, 
Neds, hmm its about 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster's Ball


----------



## Keith

Why has Bodhidharma Left for the East? - Absolutely beautiful film, the camera work is excellent (I heard the director is a professor of art in Korea). Its about an orphan, a Zen master, and his disciple.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

Rise of the Planet of the Apes staring James Franco and Frida Pinto It was an interesting movie but sometimes the unrelastic way the cgi monkeys stood etc was odd I give it a 7 out of 10. Like the original Planet of the apes movies better


----------



## fonz

Analyze This. Meh,nothing special,wouldn't recommend anyone go out of their way to see it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cosmonaut - It took a second to get going & grow on me but once it did I quite enjoyed it


----------



## avoidobot3000

Damsels in Distress. It was hilarious in a idiosyncratic way.


----------



## Ventura

Tooth fairy- it was bad :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## punksparkyrock

Hellboy


----------



## Whatev

인형사


----------



## fonz

Star Wars


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*) *Encounter At Farpoint
*


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## Strwbrry

Toad Licker said:


> Groundhog Day


Derp. That movie is funny and disturbing at the same time >-<

_________

A view from the top


----------



## FunkMonk

Bean


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## OverLife

Resident Evil 5 - 2/10


----------



## Fruitcake

Charlotte's Web


----------



## Octal

Red Lights. Terrible movie, do not watch


----------



## kilgoretrout

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## christacat

Scott Pilgrim vs the World


----------



## HarryStanluv25

House at the End of the Street or something. It was good but my goodness, Jennifer Lowrance's character was silly doing the things she did. Classic 'what's that? I must go see!' crap in every scary/ thriller movie. But it had a cool twist so overall, I liked it.


----------



## fonz

A History Of Violence


----------



## Joe

Taken


----------



## Kirceratops

I watched 'Remember Me'. I really liked it. I think the bit at the end, really brought out the film. 8/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Meet The fockers


----------



## zedlepplin132

I'm currently watching The Blues Brothers but the last movie I fully watched was Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## MindOverMood

The People vs. Larry Flynt


----------



## CefaliK

Alpha Dog - One of my personal favorites


----------



## Charmander

Finding Nemo.


----------



## FunkMonk

Youth in Revolt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cirkus Columbia - I thought it was good, well balanced


----------



## Toad Licker

Van Helsing


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cave Of Forgotten Dreams - Interesting doc


----------



## silvers1

Watched the house at the end of the street yesterday. Really, really good :3


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The bounty hunter


----------



## JustThisGuy

Watched a bunch of things these past couple days, but last night...

Drive
The Vicious Kind
Punch-Drunk Love


----------



## fonz

zedlepplin132 said:


> the last movie I fully watched was Apocalypse Now.


Niiiiice. "I hardly said a word to my wife, until I said 'yes' to a divorce."

Serpico


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*) *The Naked Now
*


----------



## randomperson




----------



## OriginalUserName

Watched afterlife. Was sooo sad that she died at the end. I wish they didn't kill her off


----------



## J85HUA

Doesn't matter how many times i watch it, it's still good.


----------



## EndlessBlu

The Brood


----------



## Ckg2011

National Treasure.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Lila11

Jacobs ladder 10/10
Magnolia 8/10
Pans labyrinth 10/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Rush Hour;Rush Hour2


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Girls


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Panic Room (2002)


----------



## cj66

We Need to Talk About Kevin
Friends with Kids


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Insidious. Ho-hum. 3/5. Still not as scary as "The Man With the X-Ray Eyes."


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_The Dresser _(1983)


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retrobution


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

The Omen Part III: The Final Conflict

...but I bot bored about a half hour in and stopped paying attention.


----------



## mooncake

Eagle vs. Shark.

Yesterday I saw Brave in the cinema (yeah I'm a big kid). I was a little disappointed, thought the storyline could have been a bit better.


----------



## andy1984

Save The Green Planet

funniest thing i've seen in a long time.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

The newer version of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*) *Code of Honor*, Panic Room (2002), Watching: Dr. Seuss' The Cat in the Hat (2003)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Dr. Seuss' The Cat in the Hat (2003), Watching: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*)


----------



## Toad Licker

Firestarter


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## fonz

High Fidelity. Tonight I will watch Casino


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*) *The Last Outpost*, Watching: *Where No One Has Gone Before*


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Transit - It wasn't quite what I expected but it entertained me


----------



## Xenos

Cabin in the Woods. Really, really great. If you're at all familiar with the conventions and cliches of modern horror films you have to see it. I'm not going to say anything else; this is a movie you don't want to spoil.

The Grey. Super intense, the opposite of a feel-good movie, but very well-made. Guaranteed never to be shown on an airplane.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

The Master


----------



## Adorn

12 angry men(1957), Kill Bill 1 (2003) and Memento (2000)


----------



## Luka92

Good Will Hunting


----------



## randomperson

Shuffle


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Brassed Off_ (1996)
_Winter Light_ (1962)


----------



## heyJude

Trouble with the curve


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Battle Royale


----------



## Sierpinski

Agora. Christians complained that it was anti-Christian. I thought Christianity got off easy in that film.


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Wish You Were Dead


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Rare Exports


----------



## ShadyGFX

Gamer


----------



## fonz

All Quiet On The Western Front(1930) - the acting is a bit dated,but overall a pretty decent film


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*) *Where No One Has Gone Before*,* Lonely Among Us*, *Justice*, Watching: The Island (2005)


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

I just watched Chronicle. I was actually surprised by how much I liked it, I thought it was pretty epic. Well...not epic. But it was unique.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Gummo


----------



## A3rghee029

Just watched Cabin in the woods. Today. Was so tired kept drifting off. It was Like Truman show, 13 ghosts, and Evil Dead 2 mixed into a cheesy horror flick.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_Vanishing on 7th Street_, then _Dark Shadows._


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Persepolis_ (2007)


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


> _Brassed Off_ (1996)
> _Winter Light_ (1962)


 Winter Light is a great film, my favorite of the faith trilogy.



fonz said:


> All Quiet On The Western Front(1930) - the acting is a bit dated,but overall a pretty decent film


A classic, Lewis Milestone was a great director. The battle scenes were really much better than its contemporaries, films like Westfornt 1918 and Wooden Crosses. Though for sheer volume of explosions, no film of that period beats Stosstrupp 1917.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

ShadyGFX said:


> Gamer


Terrible ****ing movie, made me lose hope in Gerard Butler forever.

I just watched "Freddy Got Fingered," a modern classic of comedy.


----------



## lettersnumbers

I watched that movie called Butter, an okay story line but not fantastic.


----------



## StrangePeaches

American Psycho- starring christian bale<3 guy goes crazy, kills people (or imagines the whole thing?)

horrible bosses- Comedy, 3 friends who hate their bosses get together and plot their deaths

it's kind of a funny story- 16 year old kid is suicidal, admits himself into a psych ward and makes unusual friendships along the way


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Keith said:


> Winter Light is a great film, my favorite of the faith trilogy.


It is the only one I saw of the faith trilogy. It actually wasn't my favorite Bergman, but I loved the bleakness of it. Sven Nykvist was a master cinematographer.



> All Quiet On The Western Front(1930) - the acting is a bit dated,but overall a pretty decent film.


This is a fantastic film. The book is just as good.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: The Island (2005), Watching: Hide and Seek (2005)


----------



## ShadyGFX

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Terrible ****ing movie, made me lose hope in Gerard Butler forever.


Yeh it was a bad film. And all the different camera angles made me feel sick like 5 mins in


----------



## avoidobot3000

Once Upon a Time in Anatolia


----------



## fishpie

Judge Dredd. Quite dreadful.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## randomperson

I really enjoyed this!


----------



## randomperson




----------



## HilarityEnsues

Dredd. I thought it was pretty epic *7/10*


----------



## fonz

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Janie Jones - I enjoyed it

The Illusionist(2010) - I highly recommend it, especially for anyone who is an artist, great animated film


----------



## greenee

Looper!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Swell Season - I thought it was a good and honest documentary, loved that it was shot in black & white


----------



## CeilingStarer

"Jiro: Dreams of Sushi"

Japanese documentary about an 85 y.o. sushi master. I don't agree with the guy's philosophy, i.e. "work your guts out for 75 years even if you miss your children's whole childhood." The whole thing is full of the "virtuous" work ethic thing which I hate, but I guess that is Japanese society.

It was pretty remarkable though to see the amount of effort that goes into the best sushi available. From carefully sourcing the seafood, to getting everything 'just right' in the kitchen.


----------



## Transcending

Detroit Rock City


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Incendies - It's intense, moving & sad


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


> It is the only one I saw of the faith trilogy. It actually wasn't my favorite Bergman, but I loved the bleakness of it. Sven Nykvist was a master cinematographer.


Yes it certainly is bleak, I like that about it too. Nykvist really reinforces that dreary winter feeling. Out of the trilogy Through A Glass Darkly is considered the best of the 3 by many, but its almost too much for me, though i do really like it. The Silence I actually didn't like that much the first time around, but I'm pretty sure I'd appreciate it more now. Sometimes i feel the right frame of mind is necessary to get the most from a film. I feel sometimes i see the wrong film at the wrong time, and it makes me appreciate it less.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Hide and Seek (2005), Watching: Predator (1987)


----------



## fonz

A Time To Kill


----------



## CeilingStarer

Looper.

It's been getting rave reviews, but I honestly wasn't that impressed. The cosmetics on the 'young' Bruce Willis looked ridiculous for a start (looked like a younger non-related guy with an aging disorder). It was alright, but not the deep-concept, sci-fi classic that people have made it out to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## CWe

Animal and White Boys lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

case 39 with Renee Zewelleger...

interesting..


----------



## ourwater

Watching: The Bourne Identity (2002)


----------



## TobeyJuarez

donnie darko this mourning


----------



## roseblood

Aurore! Very sad film :'(


----------



## theseventhkey

Looper, it was good. My kind of movie and ending.


----------



## fonz

My Left Foot - outstanding performance by Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## MindOverMood

Tombstone

^Great movie.


----------



## theseventhkey

MindOverMood said:


> Tombstone
> 
> ^Great movie.


My favorite line in that movie was when Billy Bob Thornton said "Boy, you talk mighty wreckless!!!!"


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## fonz

The Harder They Fall


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

theseventhkey said:


> My favorite line in that movie was when Billy Bob Thornton said "Boy, you talk mighty wreckless!!!!"


favorite quote: "I'll be your huckleberry.." val kilmer..


----------



## ravens

The last movie that I went to see was Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## Swagger91

I saw The Perks of Being a Wallflower yesterday and it was awesome, I loved it almost as much as I loved the book.


----------



## Just Lurking

*Poseidon* - My first time watching it. The best parts were in the first 20 minutes :stu


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Was watching Se7en earlier


----------



## MindOverMood

theseventhkey said:


> My favorite line in that movie was when Billy Bob Thornton said "Boy, you talk mighty wreckless!!!!"


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Crumb_ (1994)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

50/50 (2011)

- I liked it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Intouchables (2011)


----------



## Strwbrry

The Enemy Within said:


> Intouchables (2011)


Me too!
It was so hilarious, but beautiful at the same time :')


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Avengers I love that movie so much!!!!


----------



## theseventhkey

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> favorite quote: "I'll be your huckleberry.." val kilmer..


Val was awesome.....:clap


----------



## theseventhkey

MindOverMood said:


>


lol, that scene was so subtle. I loved it. The other one was Ringo and Doc at the bar, Ringo showing his gun handling skills and Doc showing his shot glass skills.


----------



## Marleywhite

Sleeping Beauty. Terrible movie with a good message.


----------



## fonz

Chinatown


----------



## The Enemy Within

Strwbrry said:


> Me too!
> It was so hilarious, but beautiful at the same time :')


Saw two times already, it has drama but Driss always keep it funny !


----------



## heyJude

Inception


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry-Baby


----------



## FunkMonk

The Asylum Tapes


----------



## ourwater

Watched: The Bourne Identity (2002), Watching: Resident Evil: Afterlife (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Resident Evil: Afterlife (2010), Watching: War of the Worlds (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Willard


----------



## ourwater

Watched: War of the Worlds (2005), Watching: Traffic (2000)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Gypsy_ (1962)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Traffic (2000), Watching: Hanna (2011)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_The Pianist_ (2002)


----------



## xXKITKATSXx

Taken, and i'm probably never going to Paris now o.o


----------



## fonz

Atlantic City then The Godfather,Part II


----------



## kilgoretrout

One of the Batman movies. wtfk.


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Graduate

ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE! ELAINE!

_BEN!_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Le Havre - I quite enjoyed it


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Cut


----------



## ourwater

Watched: War of the Worlds (2005), Watching: Madagascar (2005)


----------



## FadeToOne

Rewatched Avengers. Favorite movie since Return of the King 10 years ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_The Letter_ (1940)


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## caflme

The Avengers


----------



## FadeToOne

caflme said:


> The Avengers


Hope you enjoyed it too.


----------



## Nekomata

A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child


----------



## ourwater

ourwater said:


> Watched: War of the Worlds (2005), Watching: Madagascar (2005)


I had to order a new lamp module the other day, so I couldn't watch Madagascar on the projector screen. My lamp had lasted around 25,000 hours total. I can't get past the start-up screen. Previously I had avoided a shutdown after lamp failure by doing a factory reset.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_Poultrygeist: Night of the Chicken Dead._

5/5. It was retarded fun that took me away for two hours.


----------



## Xenos

I streamed Grave Encouters on Netflix, just because it's that time of year.

It's more or less a paint-by-numbers found footage movie (like Blair Witch, except here you actually get to see the supernatural stuff) and the acting is kind of lame but I thought it had some decent jump scares. Avoid the trailer because it gives away the best freak-out moment in the movie.


----------



## cj66

Looper


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

_Thomas & The Magic Railroad._

Don't judge me, it was two in the morning, I was bored.


----------



## Keith

EagerMinnow84 said:


> _The Letter_ (1940)


Great film, one of my favorites of Bette's many films.


----------



## Toad Licker

May


----------



## Insider

I just finished watching Eden Lake, and wow... I can't stop thinking about it so I feel like I have to write my thoughts about it (possible spoilers):

[Spoiler=Eden Lake]Usually I don't watch movies like this as I'm not a big fan of lots of gore and blood. I have watched horror films with gore in them, but I try to avoid ones that are excessive with it. This was a bit hard to watch at times, mostly when they were torturing Steve (the husband) by taking turns to stab him after the first captured him.

When Steve and Jenny made it to the cabin and Steve was bleeding to death and then he started talking about their honeymoon and how he didn't care where they went as long as they were together... that made me teary eyed. I hardly ever cry over films but I really felt for the couple in this which I think was because all the characters and the storyline was so believable. Near the start of the film, the group of teenagers were acting exactly like I'd expect a typical group of teenagers to act in real life (complete twats). Things can easily get out of hand in the heat of the moment and I could see a similar situation happen in real life. At least up to the part where the dog was accidentally killed. I would like to think the kids would have realised things have gone too far after they found Steve crashed in the car but gangs do some terrible things these days so it could happen.

Eden lake was just really well made. Good acting and good storyline. I felt really sorry for the couple who were just out there trying to have a nice time and I hated the kids who were harassing them and causing trouble. I even felt sorry for the ringleader of the group of teenagers right near the end of the film. He seemed to show remorse when Jenny was begging for the kid's family to call the police and I thought he might want to give himself up. His Dad wouldn't listen to that for a second though, and slapped his son. That really tells you a lot about why the kid was so messed up. At the very end where he went up to his room as the 3 men dragged Jenny into the bathroom to kill her I actually thought for a second that Brett (the leader of the group of teenagers that I just mentioned) felt guilty enough about the whole thing that he was going to kill himself... but nope he seemed pretty content and pleased that he got away with his crimes and any sympathy I had for him disappeared.[/Spoiler]

Oh, boy. I'll probably be having some sort of dream about this tonight.


----------



## shelbster18

I watched about half of Stephen King's Graveyard Shift. It's about killer rats.  I wish I finished the movie but I was tired. I'm getting into scary movies again.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: The Last Starfighter (1984)


----------



## probably offline

Adaptation


----------



## Nibbler

Drive


----------



## ourwater

Watched: The Last Starfighter (1984), Watching: Patriot Games (1992)


----------



## Myluckystar

_The Perks of Being A Wallflower. _

absolutely loved it.


----------



## fonz

Planet Of The Apes(1968.)


----------



## Charmander

The Man With The Golden Gun.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Love Me Tonight_ (1932)


----------



## theseventhkey

Class of 1999, classic straight to cable Cheese.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Safety not guaranteed

Quirky film, surprisingly good.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Hook (1991)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Hook (1991), Watching: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*)


----------



## Xenos

Iron Sky.

_Finally,_ we have an answer to the age-old question: what would happen if you crossed Schindler's List, Star Wars, and Police Academy? Anyway, I thought this was silly enough to be entertaining, but I almost always like this kind of thing and I could easily see how others would hate it. Some might be bothered by a European movie that heavily satirizes American politics, and I was a bit annoyed that the black astronaut talked like an African-American stereotype who'd been written by a bunch of Germans (which is exactly what happened) but if nothing else it's kind of cool that a little independent film team can make a space battle movie without studio backing and still have it look this good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Xenos said:


> Iron Sky.


...that movie doesn't come out for six months, though.


----------



## fonz

Mulholland Drive


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*) *The Battle*, Watching: Dreamer: Inspired by a True Story (2005)


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Good Will Hunting, again. Brilliant. 10/10


----------



## catcharay

Madagascar 3 - It was fun and had really cute characters in it 

Taken - I really enjoyed it


----------



## pita

I watched _An Education_ and felt just like a schoolgirl falling for a douchebag.










Which is of course exactly what I am.


----------



## mattigummi

Battleship. I've really got to stop watching alien films, especially since I've grown sick of them. Main reason I watched it was because of Liam Neeson but he only got like 10 minutes on the screen. Plus the movie was really tacky at times, times where you'd just roll your eyes. Like the football scene. American should really stop having real football (or soccer like they call it) scenes in their films.

5/10


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Gilda_ (1946)


----------



## Xenos

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Xenos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Sky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...that movie doesn't come out for six months, though.
Click to expand...

Buh? I got it in the mail from Netflix last Wednesday, so it's out, at least in the US.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Rebound - It was a standard romantic comedy



pita said:


> I watched _An Education_ and felt just like a schoolgirl falling for a douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is of course exactly what I am.


I liked that one too


----------



## 0589471

The Perks of Being a Wallflower. I really enjoyed it, just as much as the book.


----------



## fonz

Marnie. Not one of my favourites of Hichcock,but it was decent enough...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Charlie Zone - It took me a sec to get into but I liked it in the end


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## jessgirl

Pitch Perfect.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seeking Justice - I enjoyed it


----------



## the alley cat

Eyes Wide Shut by Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## MindOverMood

Friday The 13th


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Sinister.

I like how everyone died in the end and that was it, no happy ending.


----------



## berlingot

the musical _Hair_.


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Dreamer: Inspired by a True Story (2005), Watching: Superman IV: The Quest for Peace (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

Car Wash


----------



## Still Waters

The Raven - It was awful -I kept finding myself wondering what sort of hideous flu or plague from that time period might by some off chance come along and miraculously kill off all the characters.(Preferably to miraculously kill off all characters quickly.)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

_Chocolat_ (2000)


----------



## Ventura

-


----------



## avoidobot3000

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou. Re-watched it, after watching Moonrise Kingdom a few days before.


----------



## BlackCanvas

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Following


----------



## Keith

Witness for the Prosecution - loved the twist at the end, and so many great actors in that one.

Witness to Murder (1954) - A woman witnesses a murder but no one believes her, they think she's crazy. She's got to prove the murder happened before the murderer kills her.


----------



## probably offline

Zerkalo(The mirror)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol (2011)


----------



## rawfulz

Prometheus. Great visually, but the plot had too many questions.


----------



## BlackCanvas

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1601913/ - The Grey

Kinda like an arctic version of Jurassic Park.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Keith

probably offline said:


> Zerkalo(The mirror)


Great film.

Caught - I was expecting more of a typical noir like story, the description was slightly misleading. A great drama though, about love and the emptiness of wealth.

Gilda - really enjoyed this one, the casting was perfect. George Maccready is criminally underrated.

Winds of the Wasteland - early John Wayne effort, one of the better of his poverty row films, not bad for what it is.


----------



## BlackCanvas

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102943/ - Slacker


----------



## fonz

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## BlackCanvas

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226681/ - Pontypool


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol (2011), Watching: Tron (1982)


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Tron (1982), Watching: Cast Away (2000)


----------



## kilgoretrout

Prometheus


----------



## Toad Licker

Rambo


----------



## Keith

Rio Bravo
Stagecoach


----------



## BlackCanvas

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0133952/ - The Siege


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Taken, Friday the 13th and Scarface one after the other.


----------



## Transcending

Tucker and Dale vs Evil 

A very pleasant surprise


----------



## Ckg2011

* Friday The 13th Part 8. *


----------



## Hello22

Taken 2, watched it tonight. it was good. Especially when i have yet to see the first one!


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Killer Joe. Wonderful entertainment for the entire family.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Rush Hour (Just what I needed to lift my mood :lol)


----------



## fonz

Miller's Crossing


----------



## louiselouisa

21 Jump Street

it was funny and dave franco is so hot ;_;


----------



## Toad Licker

Election


----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## heartofchambers

Safety Not Guaranteed









I liked it. 
Why is Aubrey Plaza so ****ing adorable? & Why can't I time travel back to 2001? Why all these feels?


----------



## Xenos

Just watched Heavy Metal (1981) and Ralph Bakshi's Fire and Ice (1983).

Both pretty dated and cheesy, and definitely playing to teenage male fantasy, but.... man, they also make me wish someone in the West was producing edgy imaginative animation for older audiences nowadays. All we seem to get (not counting anime) is family-oriented Disney/Pixar/Dreamworks stuff. This kind of thing has to be cheaper to produce now, and with halfway-decent writing and a little courage you could make something crazy that would find an audience. I bet a lot of high fantasy/hard sci fi stories that would be too expensive or risky to finance as live action could be done with animation and do pretty well. But no one seems to be trying that.


----------



## Still Waters

Prometheus - I'm left with sooooo many questions -terrible writing!


----------



## ALEXI1989

I watched goon last night bloody loved it


----------



## BluesGirl

At home - The Hunger Games (again!)

At the cinema - Looper


----------



## Barette

Buffalo '66-- I love this movie. I love the surrealistic elements, and I think it's so sweet.

Friday the 13th Part 8-- Love, of course. I love this entire series. I love all the Friday movies, I'm a addict to horror series.

American Beauty-- I love this movie! IDK why I didn't buy it sooner.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Carrie (1976) - the original was one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## fonz

Cinema Paradiso. It was fantastic


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Miral

- Oranges & Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker

The Breakfast Club


----------



## fonz

Bad Lieutenant - not a great film,but a good one.


----------



## Fairydust

Fun with Dick and Jane (the remake with Jim Carrey). *yawn*


----------



## Toad Licker

eXistenZ


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Man on Fire (2004)


----------



## avoidobot3000

Waking Life

10/10


----------



## cak

Tremors 2 for the millionth time


----------



## Queen of Spades

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Barette

As Good as it Gets. I love this movie, I need to buy it.


----------



## GD8

Moonrise kingdom (loved it), gonna watch Ruby Sparks today


----------



## Fairydust

Barette said:


> As Good as it Gets. I love this movie, I need to buy it.


^ It's brilliant regardless of how many times you watch it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hell(2011) - I liked the way parts of it were shot & that it was foreign, the end of the world plot was fairly standard though


----------



## Toad Licker

Rooster Cogburn


----------



## SurrealDreamer

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## cak

SurrealDreamer said:


> The Cabin in the Woods


Oooo I gotta watch that again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Zero Effect


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Halloween


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein._ The one with Kenneth Branagh and Robert DeNiro.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hannibal


----------



## Nekomata

Snow White - A Tale of Terror
Priest


----------



## PitaMe

I saw Seven Psychopaths with Christopher Walken and Colin Ferrell (?). It was really funny, I suggest everyone sees it.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Labyrinth.
For the umpteenth time.


----------



## Nekomata

Friday the 13th (2009)


----------



## MindOverMood

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## MindOverMood

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood

I was happy it was on a channel that didn't censor everything.


----------



## tk123

Shooter starring Mark Wahlberg


----------



## sean88

Bruno. lawlz were had.


----------



## Strwbrry

Thor

Dem abs. Dat action.


----------



## fishpie

Looper - overrated.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## Keith

She Wore a Yellow Ribbon
Arch of Triumph


----------



## scintilla




----------



## fonz

Rushmore
City Of God


----------



## MindOverMood

Hard Eight


----------



## GoingUnderground

Carriers
Started watching Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Cockneys vs Zombies. Not as good as Shaun of the Dead (no surprise there) but still a lot of fun.


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Signs (2002)


----------



## talisman

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## DontDoSadness

Magic Mike


----------



## Xenos

I watched Hellraiser on netflix last night just because it's Halloween time. I haven't seen it in twenty years and I forgot what a crazy, crazy movie it is. It's sick, but it's not a paint-by-numbers doomed teenager/torture porn horror film like they make today.


----------



## lizdecember

Paranormal Activity 4


----------



## fonz

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Zeppelin

Argo


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Dark Shadows (2012), Watching: Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987 - 198*)


----------



## steelmyhead

Certified Copy. Very trippy. Really liked it. I think they just wanted an excuse to yell at one another.


----------



## Toad Licker

District 9


----------



## GD8

The nightmare before christmas, never saw it even once before today

Edit: Just watched Pan's Labyrinth too, on a movie binge today lol


----------



## fonz

Boogie Nights - great movie


----------



## cj66

Argo 
Contraband


----------



## woot

Cloud Atlas - don't ask me to explain it


----------



## Cam1

Underworld


----------



## creasy

Cloud Atlas. I went in knowing nothing about it and was pleasantly surprised. Impressive, versatile performances from the entire cast (except Halle Berry, nothing stood out in her parts for me), beautiful cinematography, great pacing, especially considering how the writers had to juggle six separate storylines. The only major problem I had with it was that some plot elements and consequently the overarching message of the film was left a little too ambiguous.


----------



## fonz

The Third Man


----------



## aquilla

*Brideshead Revisited* (2007). It's an adaptation of E.Waugh's novel, and though filmed beautifully and the essence of that period was conveyed perfectly,I somehow found the plot of this film rather dull,the acting just wasn't persuasive - it seemed that actors seemed so bored at times,especially the one that acted the part of Charles- I'm not very emotional, but that guy...


----------



## Toad Licker

Eat Pray Love


----------



## Cam1

Underworld 2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Bothersome Man - The real significance of my relatablilty to the character didn't hit me until after but I had some laughs during once I started to get into it

Red Road - It's a sloe crescendo but I quite liked it

Crash(1996) - I'm not sure what I thought about the concept but the erotica was spot on, lol

The Conversation(1974) - Another classic I'm glad I watched, it was so good


----------



## fonz

Gladiator - didn't enjoy it so much this time around...


----------



## .95596

The Girl

- a film based on Tippi Hendron's sexual abuse at the hands of Alfred Hitchcock while filming The Birds and Marnie.


----------



## fonz

shyguy1990 said:


> The Girl
> 
> - a film based on Tippi Hendron's sexual abuse at the hands of Alfred Hitchcock while filming The Birds and Marnie.


Wow,I never knew about that.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: A Nightmare on Elm Street Part 2: Freddy's Revenge (1985)


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things


----------



## au Lait

The Wig

Who could have foreseen that a horror movie featuring a haunted wig could be so spectacularly terrible. Certainly not I.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982)


----------



## christacat

Bunny and the Bull


----------



## pilgrim

Pale Rider


----------



## probably offline

The man who wasn't there


----------



## scarpia

Sinister. Waste of time.


----------



## scarpia

shyguy1990 said:


> The Girl
> 
> - a film based on Tippi Hendron's sexual abuse at the hands of Alfred Hitchcock while filming The Birds and Marnie.


 I never knew about that either. I should check that one out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## Cam1

The Shining.


----------



## fonz

Full Metal Jacket - just OK,seen much better war films


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

IT


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Magic Mike


----------



## DontDoSadness

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Magic Mike


:banana


----------



## Cam1

Zombie Land.... this movie has all my favorites in it! Jessie Eisenberg, Emma Stone, Woody Harellson.... and a zombie version of Amber Heard xD


----------



## DontDoSadness

Cam1 said:


> Zombie Land.... this movie has all my favorites in it! Jessie Eisenberg, Emma Stone, Woody Harellson.... and a zombie version of Amber Heard xD


Great movie! And Woody Harellson is great in it .


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn


----------



## aquilla

*Melancholia *(2011) Expected much , but I didn't even finish it. It was, of course, "visually stunning", as it was said in one review, but too slow for my taste, and I didn't see that big "meaning" and the point of this film that people who enjoyed it were talking about, for me it was rather dull and rather pretentious. Somehow managed to watch part 1 (Justine), but went to bed when part 2 started.


----------



## .95596

For anyone who was interested in "The Girl" film.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Sinister. first time watching a horror movie in theatres. I was the only one there. lol
The movie was really disturbing. It had a bunch of jump scares that I hate. But overall it was alright. Probably wouldn't want to watch it again though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

THe Perfect Storm


----------



## ourwater

Watched: E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982), Watching: Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

White. It's a South Korean horror film. It wasn't really good though.


----------



## Fruitcake

Dog Day Afternoon.


----------



## GD8

aquilla said:


> *Melancholia *(2011) Expected much , but I didn't even finish it. It was, of course, "visually stunning", as it was said in one review, but too slow for my taste, and I didn't see that big "meaning" and the point of this film that people who enjoyed it were talking about, for me it was rather dull and rather pretentious. Somehow managed to watch part 1 (Justine), but went to bed when part 2 started.


That's EXACTLY how I felt about it lol, I thought it was the most pretentious and annoying movie ever. It's actually the first time I've ever shut off a movie halfway through. I might try to watch the second half some time just to see what all the hype was about but I don't think it's worth it, I think it's just a movie that pseudo-intellectual hipsters and movie snobs pretend to like.


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## fonz

Lord Of The Rings: Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## A SAD Finn

The Thing -- the music is pure genius.


----------



## tbyrfan

Cedar Rapids. It couldn't hold my attention.


----------



## TryingMara

The Reaping


----------



## Xenos

The Devil's Carnival.

Interesting, but also pretty noisy and confused. It really should've been slowed down to let the characters breathe and the storylines develop more. Also, too bad the best song ("In All My Dreams I Drown") was cut from the movie. At least they play it over the end credits.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Sleepy Hallow


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Don't Look Back(2009) - It's a slow paced psychological drama but overall it's decent


----------



## Charmander

Johnny English


----------



## Meli24R

Dark Shadows-Wasn't expecting much, but it sucked more than I thought it would. So incredibly boring.

Seeking a Friend for the End of The World-I enjoyed it. It's more of a drama than a comedy, but there were a few funny moments. 
[spoiler=End of the Movie]made me cry like a little girl. There is no Armageddon type ending..everyone really dies, but it's bittersweet. And I felt the ending scene was well done [/spoiler]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Separation - It was as solid a drama as I expected it to be


----------



## GD8

Safety not guaranteed, really good movie (the ending was a little meh for me though)


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## sh13

Silent Hill Revelation 3D crappy..


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Charmander said:


> Johnny English


Saw that a couple weeks ago, was pretty good.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Safe House 

Wasn't very good, definitely not as good as I had anticipated.


----------



## applesauce5482

Moneyball. It was a really good movie


----------



## fonz

Magnolia


----------



## Dying note

*Flight*

Very intense.


----------



## Charmander

Just went to see Skyfall. Actually not too bad!


----------



## GD8

Just watched Ruby Sparks, awesome movie. Paul dano is underrated as hell.


----------



## Cam1

Watchmen.


----------



## AQuietReader

Just finished watching The Avengers.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Constantine


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

American Beauty. Spacey.


----------



## fonz

Road To Perdition,then Boogie Nights again...


----------



## Raphael200

Solomon Kane.


----------



## MindOverMood

Defiance


----------



## dave420

Brave


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns II


----------



## buklti

Chasing Mavericks. It was really good.


----------



## Scorpio90

To be honest I don't remember, I rarely watch movies :-s


----------



## Narkier

Zodiac

That was one hell of a movie.


----------



## Fairydust

Punch drunk love. Weird...


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## Nekomata

Chloe and half of The Social Network.


----------



## PitaMe

I went to see that new horror flick "Sinister". It was stupid as all hell. About some monster who eats childrens souls whose name was Baghoul lol.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Pan's Labyrinth (2006)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Narkier said:


> Zodiac
> 
> That was one hell of a movie.


:clap

One of the best


----------



## Uffdaa

Documentary on bluegrass music 
Film called "bal" means "honey" about a Turkish bee-keeping family
Going to watch "chi running techniques" because my knees are hurting me 

Last time I paid to see a movie at the theater I think was a Harry Potter movie.


----------



## GoingUnderground

The Illusionist. 

reminds you a bit of the prestige, great movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Once Upon A Time In Anatolia - It slow, pensive & reflective, I enjoyed it. The look of it had a feel of the 70's to me for some reason


----------



## GD8

ourwater said:


> Watching: Pan's Labyrinth (2006)


:high5

such an incredible movie lol


----------



## TryingMara

Secondhand Lions

It was enjoyable.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

Melancholia. VERY depressing movie...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

GD8 said:


> :high5
> 
> such an incredible movie lol


i third that motion. Brilliantly dark, and helpful for Spanish comprehension as well.


----------



## Charmander

Quantum of Solace


----------



## probably offline

Death in Venice


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hawaii, Oslo - The beginning is a bit fragmented but if you stick with it it comes round & is really quite solid


----------



## CeilingStarer

The Cabin in the Woods (2012)

It actually turned into a fantastically bizarre film from what began as a "can I be bothered watching this" horror spoof (of sorts).


----------



## IcedOver

_Cloud Atlas_. Don't believe the hype on this one, folks. Both the book and this film are highly overrated. The book had a tenuous structure and was ultimately undone by the author's insistence that it be his vomit bucket for his bleeding heart liberal feelings. The movie pulls back a tad on that, and is better structured in having all six stories told at once, but it is still a very flat film. None of the stories is interesting in and of itself. Using actors in multiple roles with tons of makeup is a gimmick that simply does not work or support the theme; it becomes laughable.


----------



## mooncake

Looper


----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## MF Doom

Der Untergang

Great movie about the last days of the Third Reich


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Predators


----------



## ak2218

Finally got to see the Avengers, great movie!


----------



## Strwbrry

ak2218 said:


> Finally got to see the Avengers, great movie!


Exactly!!! It's even epic after the 4th time n.n

A View From The Top


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## fonz

Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## purplerainx3

Just watched 50 Days Of Summer.


----------



## feels




----------



## mooncake

Ruby Sparks


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Magic Mike


----------



## fonz

Dirty Harry


----------



## steelmyhead

Just saw Argo. It was enjoyable.


----------



## fonz

No Country For Old Men again. For sure,one of the great films of this century


----------



## fonz

Cape Fear(1991) - def. better than the original


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Restless - I thought it was cute, a new approach to teenage love


----------



## purplerainx3

Rewatched Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.
I've been having a major movie marathon weekend..


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## GD8

Serenity, for like the millionth time


----------



## Nekomata

Walk the Line


----------



## AncientOwl

Couples Retreat. It ended up being pretty funny.


----------



## Barette

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes. I just adore that movie. It's sad I know all the words and moves to Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

American Reunion


----------



## DontDoSadness

Magic Mike again...half of it.


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Campaign
The Memory Thief
Safe
God Bless America
Into the Abyss

I had a very productive week.


----------



## Linlinh

I've Loved You So Long


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^That was a solid drama^^^

Everyone Else(2009) - I thought it was a solid look at the juggling act that a serious relationship can be, trying to balance being one's self with accommodating your partner

Wristcutters: A Love Story - It was ok, nothing special. It probably had a few more laughs than I thought due to my mood


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## fonz

Marathon Man. Meh - nothing special


----------



## Barette

I haven't watched it yet, but I'm going to watch Umbrellas of Cherbourg today. And I recommend that everyone on here who hasn't seen it, to see it. It's such a good movie, I love Catherine Deneuve.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

The amazing spider man .. eh not as good as the original but ok


----------



## Unknown88

Wrong Turn 5: Bloodlines.

It was bad. Very very bad. So bad that it made me laugh several times, which is kind of why I watched it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

X Men


----------



## Xenos

Chronicle.

It was okay. Without spoiling anything I'll just say the last act of the film felt pretty disconnected from the rest of it. By then I just felt that the characters stopped behaving in the ways they'd naturally behave, and instead were behaving in the way the story required them to. The rest of it was neat though.


----------



## wires

painful secrets.


----------



## Barette

Kiss Them For Me, starring Cary Grant and Jayne Mansfield. I watched it just for Jayne Mansfield, my avatar got me in the mood to watch her. She was so wonderfully trashy, and so damn hot.


----------



## MindOverMood

Skyfall


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beats, Rhymes & Life: The Travels of a Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Malek

MindOverMood said:


> Skyfall


Me too! I actually saw it last night with my bro, two friends and two coworkers. I'm actually proud of myself for not coming up with an excuse like "I'm too tired" and missing out. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Insurrection


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## Toad Licker

Godzilla ('98 version)


----------



## Linlinh

Ten Little Indians


----------



## Creeper

Argo, hats off to Mr. Affleck

9/10


----------



## Ender

Ambulance Girl on Lifetime on demand.

I am a pathitic excuse for a man


----------



## John316C

Total Recall. Great movie.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Being Elmo. 10/10

Forgetting about the whole sex scandal, it was a beautiful documentary. It always makes me happy/sad to see someone so passionate about what they do because that's something lacking in my own life.


----------



## Orchestrated

Patrik, Age 1.5 :clap


----------



## rymo

Last bunch:
- The Spy Who Shagged Me
- Dr. No
- Austin Powers
- Castaway on the Moon
- Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## mooncake

Fight Club


----------



## And1 ellis

Memento 8/10


----------



## Strwbrry

Iron Man 2


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

From memory, I believe it was 'Macbeth'. That was a while ago though.:clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Popeye


----------



## Nekomata

Men in Black 3.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Prometheus. Meh.



Nekomata said:


> Men in Black 3.


worth downloading or not?


----------



## DontDoSadness

The Birdcage


----------



## Dakota94

The Mummy Returns. Nostalgia much? I like the first movie better though.


----------



## straightarrows

Dump and Dumpers!


----------



## Imspartacus

Argo

Great movie.


----------



## straightarrows

fonz said:


> Fast Times At Ridgemont High


a good one, only watched it once last year,,,

BTW, is ur avtar=


----------



## Xenos

District B13.

I liked it. It doesn't even try to avoid the action movie cliches; it's a buddy cop film with martial arts and parkour and a ticking bomb scenario for a plot. But the action is first rate, and there's lots of it, and it's just fun.


----------



## fonz

straightarrows said:


> a good one, only watched it once last year,,,
> 
> BTW, is ur avtar=


Yes it is,one of my favourite movies


----------



## fonz

Blue Velvet - 9/10


----------



## m27

Amores perros. It was supposed to be really good, but I didn't get what the fuss was all about.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Detachment - It's a solid drama about the struggles of an inner city substitute teacher



m27 said:


> Amores perros. It was supposed to be really good, but I didn't get what the fuss was all about.


I enjoyed that film but I think in terms of the hype it's about the style of film as opposed to the plot/content



cantfindthewords said:


> I watched 'Shame' with Michael Fassbender. It was about him being a sex addict.
> 
> Why did I cry at the end? Why did my heart break for this guy? I confuse the **** out of myself every single day.


That one is about him being a sex addict but that's not what defines him, at least I didn't feel that when I watched it so that you felt for him doesn't surprise me, I did


----------



## Disintegration

Moon.


----------



## Toad Licker

Virus


----------



## straightarrows

fonz said:


> Yes it is,one of my favourite movies


 :clap best music ever,,, it seems you've a good taste in movies


----------



## MindOverMood

Office Space

It was my first time watching it, believe it or not


----------



## fonz

Happiness


----------



## the alley cat

The Snow Walker (2003). Very good movie about an ex-war veteran and an Inuit in a plane crash and must survive in the Canadian arctic. I'll admit I'm watching more movies lately, probably because I'm bored and lonely.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gone Fishin'


----------



## BillDauterive

In a movie theater at least, SkyFall. I must be one of the few apparently who disliked it. Everyone else seems to gush praise onto Skyfall and Daniel Craig as Bond, but not me. :/


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Squid and the Whale


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Happy Happy(2010) - I enjoyed it, solid soundtrack too


----------



## IcedOver

"Battle Royale", which Suzanne Collins ripped off for "The Hunger Games". I read the "BR" book beforehand, and it was pretty okay, nothing really special. The movie also doesn't live up to its notorious reputation. It's just average.


----------



## christacat

Not exactly a movie but a live performance of Eric Idle's play What About Dick (which you can download for $6 from the WAD official website). thoroughly enjoyed it, abit rude and cheeky but really funny and great cast :clap


----------



## rawfulz

Skyfall. It was great.


----------



## IcedOver

"Christacat" mentioned a non-movie, so I will as well. I went to the stage play "War Horse", which was half the inspiration (along with the splendid original source novel) for the very underrated Spielberg film. Despite the show winning several Tony Awards, I found it only average. The film is better. The play uses life-size puppet horses which are strong enough for people to ride, and that is cool. However, I found a lot of the narrative choices, at least compared to the book and the movie, to be not as sharp.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Dead Man Running
- Hurricane Season
- Headhunters


----------



## Keith

All About Eve


----------



## Toad Licker

The Break-Up


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Reader - I finally got around to it & enjoyed it


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Finding Nemo in blue ray quality


----------



## Cam1

Seven Pounds


----------



## fonz

Barton Fink


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Duel


----------



## miminka

_The Searchers_ (1956) with John Wayne.


----------



## mslamr

The pursuit of happyness last night when i should have been studying but it was worth it cos it is such a great movie.


----------



## Buerhle

Royal Tennenbaums

Lov it


----------



## fonz

Naked


----------



## Raphael200

The fog.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Beauty


----------



## Nekomata

Iron Man 2


----------



## Strwbrry

^ ^ Yeah!!! :3
____

The Incredible Hulk!


----------



## GD8

Drive for like the 4th time, such an incredible movie/soundtrack


----------



## MindOverMood

Leap Year

And now I wish I had an Irish accent


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Taken 2 with my neighbor.


----------



## fonz

Capote


----------



## mooncake

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Mithun

Cloud Atlas

Din't tried to understand anything though.


----------



## IcedOver

_Flight -- _Definitely the most atypical movie Robert Zemeckis has ever made, with tons of drinking, drugging, swearing and even gratuitous female full fronal nudity. It has exactly one action sequence -- the plane crash that's shown in the trailer. The rest is more or less a two-hour AA meeting that's somewhat heavy handed but has a good message about personal responsibility.


----------



## Scorpio90

Ted :love


----------



## Toad Licker

RoboCop


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## MindOverMood

Away We Go


----------



## Nekomata

Blade Runner.


----------



## Toad Licker

Van Helsing


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Enemy of the State (1998 )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Descendants - I thought it was a nice mix of lightheartedness & seriousness

Dead Space: Aftermath - It was alright, nothing special, but nice to watch an animated film again


----------



## Cam1

Into the Wild


----------



## AceEmoKid

Abduction. ya know, that crappy thing with Taylor Lautner they call a "movie"?

I can't believe I let my sisters talk me into watching that -_-


----------



## ourwater

Watching: WALL·E (2008 )


----------



## MindOverMood

The Watch


Thanks for the free movies, Rogers


----------



## GD8

Awesome movie


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Tonight I watched 

Killer Joe - brilliant film, a horribly funny, dark, Texas gothic nightmare. Very Coen brothers.

Cosmopolis - this often seemed like a caricature of a Cronenberg film full of supposedly high brow technical ramblings, but also had some great scenes. Perhaps too full of anything may happen rather than something actually happening, I still really liked this film.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dead Space: Downfall - There were some plot holes but I enjoyed it

The Lady - It was interesting to get a bit of background on Aung San Suu Kyi


----------



## IcedOver

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> Cosmopolis - this often seemed like a caricature of a Cronenberg film full of supposedly high brow technical ramblings, but also had some great scenes. Perhaps too full of anything may happen rather than something actually happening, I still really liked this film.


If you read the novel, you'll find that this film is nothing more than a love letter to that horrendous book. 99.9% of its dialogue is taken verbatim from it, something that should never be done by any adaptation. It's perhaps the worst movie I've ever viewed in a theater.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beautiful Boy - It's sad but intriguing


----------



## kilgoretrout

Kidnapped (2010)
Stained (2010)


----------



## Minkiro

Ruby Sparks


----------



## probably offline

Searching for Sugar man


----------



## rdrr

Taken 2


----------



## Fairydust

Something's Gotta Give.


----------



## Toad Licker

Big Jake


----------



## Goopus

The Empire Strikes Back. It's been too long.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Following - It was really good


----------



## Steve123

Skyfall, one of the best Bonds in a long while I think.


----------



## 0589471

Red Dawn (remake) with my sister


----------



## fonz

A Bronx Tale


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Breaking Dawn :bah


----------



## Nibbler

The edge of heaven


----------



## Goopus

Return of the Jedi.


----------



## miminka

Ohayō (Good Morning, 1959) by Yasujiro Ozu.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Island of Dr. Moreau ('77 version)


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

IcedOver said:


> If you read the novel, you'll find that this film is nothing more than a love letter to that horrendous book. 99.9% of its dialogue is taken verbatim from it, something that should never be done by any adaptation. It's perhaps the worst movie I've ever viewed in a theater.


*Spoilers!!*

Taking most of the dialogue from a book sometimes works - Fight Club is mostly verbatim dialogue from the book and is a great film 

A lot of people seem to agree with you on it being a very bad film !

I have a soft spot for Cronenberg films and also finance/ nihilistic films however so did enjoy it. As said though, it did often seem like a pastiche of a Cronenberg film -

Hushed techno jargon, apocalyptic visions, sudden public demonstrations, it reminded me a lot of Existenz.

There were some great scenes though - I loved the one inside the night club where the European talked about the young dancing on the new drug "it makes you forget your pain. Look how young they all are, what pain could they have, that they need to forget?"

I also loved the street protest scenes of the giant rat, and capitalism is a disease type wording on the digital signs outside.

While it was just a protest, like those real life ones of Occupy in London and New York.... set against the inside of the Limo and Pattinson's crumbling situation, it felt eery and apocalyptic


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Last night I watched:

*Arbitrage *- a good, but also pretty standard finance/law thriller. This film has had very good reviews, especially about Richard Gere's performance, but while it is a *good* film, it wasn't anything special in my mind.

*Cruising *(!) - I often watch a run of a Director's films, so after I watched Killer Joe, directed by William Friedkin, I looked into his older films (having seen The Exorcist and The French Connection a good few times)

^ I'd seen Cruising before, but when I was about 20, so I wanted to watch it again now I'm older, to see what I think. The film is set in the gay S&M subculture, so it is graphic and sometimes disturbing, but is in no way the homophobic assault of a film like Irreversible.

I actually found Cruising to be a rather good, and bold film, though Al Pacino's character could have been developed much much more, like Robert De Niro in Taxi Driver.

^ I'm going to watch another Friedkin film tonight, the 2006 *Bug *


----------



## BillDauterive

Rocky I and II, never watched the Rocky movies. :um
I'd like to watch them before they are removed on NetFlix in a few days. Currently a bit into III now.


----------



## Goopus

Blow.


----------



## Nekomata

Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief.


----------



## JEK68

All the 80's John Hughes movies, 16 Candles, Ferris Buellers Day Off, Pretty in Pink, The Breakfast Club. Best 'teen movies' ever made.


----------



## the alley cat

Toy Story 3.

Terrible, just terrible. Great way to scare the kids. They have to remember it's just animation though.

2/10


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Goopus said:


> Blow.


I do really like (the film) Blow. A really rather good crime thriller. I especially like the ending.



JEK68 said:


> All the 80's John Hughes movies, 16 Candles, Ferris Buellers Day Off, Pretty in Pink, The Breakfast Club. Best 'teen movies' ever made.


Ah great movies! I love Ferris Bueller and The Breakfast Club. In a smilar ilk, have you seen Risky Business and Weird Science? Again, great teen movies


----------



## JEK68

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> I do really like (the film) Blow. A really rather good crime thriller. I especially like the ending.
> 
> Ah great movies! I love Ferris Bueller and The Breakfast Club. In a smilar ilk, have you seen Risky Business and Weird Science? Again, great teen movies


Weird science is OK but I think its probably too much of a comedy to be as good as the others. And Tom Cruise puts me off any movie.

Which do you think is better though Ferris Bueller or The Breakfast Club?
I can't decide.


----------



## rymo

Silver Lining's Playbook (great movie that deals with mental illness, family, love, etc. - dying to see it again)
Looper (surprisingly decent sci-fi movie, though I wasn't super thrilled with the ending)


----------



## rymo

Just finished Indie Game: The Movie. Awesome movie about the sacrifices required to create a hit indie game (e.g. Super Meat Boy, Braid, Fez, etc.). It's not so much about the games but more the people involved.


----------



## Orchestrated

_Alice in Wonderland_ the 1999 version with Whoopi Goldberg as the Cheshire Cat


----------



## ourwater

Watching: K-19: The Widowmaker (2002)


----------



## rdrr

wreck it ralph


----------



## fonz

Being There


----------



## enfield

1 year and a week ago i watched a foreign unintelligible film at nepalese families' house after thankgivings dinner. i _think _that was the last movie i watched.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i watched part of red tails this mourning but the last movie i saw in full was the decendants
i think i have a crush on shailene woodley now... its kinda awkward cause im a little too old for my first celebrity crush lol


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

JEK68 said:


> Weird science is OK but I think its probably too much of a comedy to be as good as the others. And Tom Cruise puts me off any movie.
> 
> Which do you think is better though Ferris Bueller or The Breakfast Club?
> I can't decide.


I can see your point on Tom Cruise lol 

Actually I watched Vanilla Sky last night, instead of the films I'd planned, and everytime I see Tom Cruise in a film, I realise Christian Bale lifted almost all of American Psycho's mannerisms from Cruise :teeth

I'd probably go for Ferris Bueller, but I've seen that more recently than The Breakfast Club. You've prompted me to re-watch them!


----------



## jim11

Sucker Punched. Nice movie, great soundtracks. I watched it for the third time.


----------



## rymo

Memories of Murder, arguably the best Korean film ever made.


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## Ali477

A late 70's film called "A bridge too far" featuring Micheal Caine and Sean Connery


----------



## Orchestrated

Captain America


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

Airplane 10/10

"Surely you can't be serious?!"
"I am serious. And don't call me shirley"


----------



## xxbluejay21

Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2. Horrible movie.


----------



## Goopus

xxbluejay21 said:


> Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2. Horrible movie.


Glad someone else agrees. I don't think I've ever seen a worse movie. Ever. In my life.

Inside Man was the last movie I watched. Fantastic.


----------



## fonz

JEK68 said:


> Weird science is OK but I think its probably too much of a comedy to be as good as the others. *And Tom Cruise puts me off any movie.*
> 
> Which do you think is better though Ferris Bueller or The Breakfast Club?
> I can't decide.


I think the only movie he was great in was Magnolia:


----------



## rymo

xxbluejay21 said:


> Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2. Horrible movie.


Seriously? I can't imagine anything being worse than Twilight Breaking Dawn: Part 1. That is the worst movie I have ever seen by a long shot. It's not even so bad it's good...it's so bad it's an unfathomably horrific hell-spawn created to reign down terror upon the world.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> Airplane 10/10
> 
> "Surely you can't be serious?!"
> "I am serious. And don't call me shirley"


Haha, brilliant film - "I picked the wrong day to quit sniffing glue"



fonz said:


> I think the only movie he was great in was Magnolia:


Magnolia was good indeed. I liked him a great deal in Interview with the Vampire - he made a brilliant Lestat IMO.



rymo said:


> Seriously? I can't imagine anything being worse than Twilight Breaking Dawn: Part 1. That is the worst movie I have ever seen by a long shot. It's not even so bad it's good...it's so bad it's an unfathomably horrific hell-spawn created to reign down terror upon the world.


So you didn't like it then :teeth

My GF who is very well read, decided to read all of the Twilight books, to judge what all the fuss was about. She read all of the books back to back in one day.

Her thoughts were the same - it's not even so bad it's good...it's so bad it's an unfathomably horrific hell-spawn 

I had the misfortune of reading 40 pages of Fifty Shades of Grey - for the same reason - to see what the furore was about. It too was utterly, utterly terrible :b


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Tonight I watched the German film We Are The Night, from the same director who made The Wave.

While the latter was an interesting and quite good film, We are the Night was quite dreadful, silly, preposterous and wasted a good premise with a terribly lame story. There was also nothing like the hot lesbian scenes of The Hunger :teeth

4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Minkiro

In Bruges :heart Can't believe i hadn't seen it. It's shot in my country too. 
One of my new favorite films!


----------



## probably offline

Gemini(Sôseiji) by Shinya Tsukamoto


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

See no evil lol my friend made me watch it, stupid though


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Enduring Love - I had to give it a go again after reading the book. I absolutely love the approach to certain scenes & the soundtrack is a perfect fit


----------



## creativedissent

Battle of Midway - showing how the Americans retaliated the Japanese during WWII. Pretty entertaining.


----------



## Hello22

Goodfellas for the millionth time - my fave film ever ever ever. Havent watched it in about a year but everytime i watch it, i realise how great it is, just perfect.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Hoodwinked, Too, haha. It was cute.


----------



## fonz

Hello22 said:


> Goodfellas for the millionth time - my fave film ever ever ever. Havent watched it in about a year but *everytime i watch it, i realise how great it is, just perfect.*


+1


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sex Monster


----------



## Nekomata

Law Abiding Citizen.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Miracle On 34th Street


----------



## fonz

Moon


----------



## nubly

Wreck-It Ralph. I thought it was going to be a typical cheesy Disney movie but wow it was good.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Afghan Star


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Falling Down(1993) - So Intense, So Good

There Be Dragons(2011) - I was only half watching as the preview made it seem as though it would be better than it was


----------



## The Enemy Within

Trouble With The Curve - Clint doing the usual, giving the best. Amy Adams amazing and that Nsync dude doesnt bother the flick, so its all good


----------



## JohnnyWhite

american history x


----------



## ttrp

The Social Network


----------



## creasy

Lincoln

I'm not sure what to make of it...I was with my dad and he kept shifting around seemingly bored which kinda spoiled my mood. The performances of course were terrific. I was actually surprised at how DDL portrayed Lincoln so believably; it was as if the real man was on screen. But the pacing was so weird...I guess I expected more of a fleshed out biopic than a two hour story of the struggles to pass the 13th amendment. I kept waiting for something to happen other than politicians sitting around in rooms bickering. I'll need to watch it alone sometime to get a better feel for it.


----------



## fonz

Mystic River


----------



## Fairydust

Final Destination


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Woman In The Fifth - I liked parts of it. I didn't quite get the ending though

About Cherry - An interesting look at how a gal might get into the porn industry

We Need To Talk About Kevin - It's sad but I found it interesting

Medianeras - I found it relatable and clever


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I know who killed me

God i freakin loved it and the soundtrack....amazing as well,
I dont get all the negativity around it, but yeah i can think iof many high rated movies who i wouldnt even give 1 star...oh well...we all have a different taste


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Goopus

Fightville.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Divide - I enjoyed it overall, the ending was intense


----------



## wannabesomebody

Valkyrie


----------



## Xenos

Brave.

It was okay, but I wanted it to be a lot better than it was. The story felt like traditional Disney fare, kind of reminiscent of Little Mermaid. I've seen all these characters before in tons of other animated movies, except this time they all have Scottish accents. Not up to Pixar's usual standards.


----------



## fonz

Lost Highway


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

sky captain and the world of tomorrow.

Didn't like it because of Gwenyth Paltrow. Every action movie she's in, she's playing some whiny, pampered, silly, annoying female.

thank gawd for real women like Angelina Jolie.. who aren't all "fluff".. in movies.


----------



## the alley cat

Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted. 

Really enjoyed it. So funny!


----------



## Buerhle

Xenos said:


> Brave.
> 
> It was okay, but I wanted it to be a lot better than it was. The story felt like traditional Disney fare, kind of reminiscent of Little Mermaid. I've seen all these characters before in tons of other animated movies, except this time they all have Scottish accents. Not up to Pixar's usual standards.


valid points.

But, I still liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Birdcage


----------



## ryobi

Skyfall

Awesome movie. One of the best Bond films I've seen. The story was deep without being pretentious. And the villain(I forgot his name) was great. Great Movie I highly recommend it-especially if you like James Bond.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Space Dive - It was nice to get the whole history of the Baumgartner jump

The Pirate Tapes - The doc gave me a little more insight into the contemporary piracy on the banks of Somalia

Prometheus - It could have been so much better than it was. Having recently watched the Dead Space animated films I was hoping for something similar but live action


----------



## Toad Licker

Predator


----------



## Nekomata

The Woman in Black.


----------



## And1 ellis

argo and it was brilliant


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

The Norwegian film, Headhunters - fantastic black comedy thriller.

Lawless - quite bad - 5/10 almost entirely because of Shia La Beouf's character.


----------



## fonz

Blow Out


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gods Of Youth - It's a a bit of a raw look at teenage hard drug use

Gegen die Wand (2004) - It's such a raw, life/love story of unconventional manner, it really moved me


----------



## catcharay

the alley cat said:


> Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted.
> 
> Really enjoyed it. So funny!


I know right?! It's too funny and cute especially the seal. Fun.

Last night, I watched Skyfall. Although good, I think the plot is not really in the same vein as the others..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Submarine - It's quirky & fun


----------



## Toad Licker

Liar Liar


----------



## Toad Licker

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## fonz

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Brave


----------



## christacat

The Sapphires


----------



## fonz

The Ring (2002 remake)


----------



## A name

Stand by Me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Playing by Heart


----------



## Nekomata

Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance.


----------



## Paramecium

A Trip to the Moon (1902), what was that?


----------



## Nekomata

Terminator Salvation.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Secret in Their Eyes. Blew me away, again.


----------



## fonz

Three Colours: Blue


----------



## christacat

The Boat That Rocked


----------



## jackbruns28

The Room


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl with a Pearl Earring


----------



## Matt in the Hat

Last movie I watched was 8 Mile. I'm not a big rap fan, but the movie is inspiring to me. The movie before that was The Avenger's for the tenth time


----------



## fonz

The Right Stuff - awesome movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Party Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

A name said:


> Stand by Me.


Ah brilliant film. As I saw it when I was 12, this is a very nostalgic film for me. It perfectly captures the adventures of being that age (albeit we didn't all go looking for dead bodies)



Nekomata said:


> Terminator Salvation.


I love Terminator 1 and 2, so I have a soft spot for the sequels. While T S is a lot better than T 3, it was still disappointing, especially given the excellent Christian Bale.



Toad Licker said:


> Starship Troopers


My friend and I were just talking about this at the weekend! I love Robocop and Veorhovens comedy satire of society, war and consumerism. Though Troopers is a lot more B movie and a lesser film than Robocop, it's great fun 

I just watched Excision having seen it got good reviews - 6 to 7/10.

Very disappointed in it, it tries way way too hard to be shocking and different and just comes off as try hard nonsense. A quite dire 3/10 for me...

^ Yet again I don't know which review sites to trust - both Imdb and Rotten tomatoes let me down!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1984153/


----------



## Goopus

Jumanji, classic movie....


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Fountain. Probably my favorite Aronofsky flick.

I manage to put together a little bit more of the puzzle ever time I watch it, and I reckon a few more times i'll have settled on an interpretation that i'm 100% confident with.


----------



## Elad

Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter.

I'm surprised to say that I really enjoyed it, from the title I expected it to be another dragonball z.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Bravo


----------



## ponyboy

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## HollowPrince

The Hudsucker Proxy i think.It was good.


----------



## Nekomata

Wanted.


----------



## Toad Licker

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Nekomata

Green Lanturn.


----------



## Strwbrry

Captain America


----------



## Toad Licker

Frequency


----------



## Mea

Terminator 2. One of my favs.


----------



## Meli24R

The Apparition-horrible movie


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

Nosferatu.


----------



## herk

Paranorman. Awesome movie, exactly what I wanted it to be.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Perks of being a wallflower. Pretty relatable stuff.


----------



## Malek

The Hobbit, An Unexpected Journey


----------



## fonz

The 25th Hour


----------



## mooncake

Jeff, Who Lives at Home


----------



## Camelleone

La Petit Nicholas, a french movie about little boys, it's a simple story


----------



## Fairydust

Devil's Advocate - Excellent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## Schemilix

Red Dragon


----------



## herk

The Hobbit - *single tear* Perfect.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I watched *Inkheart* with my family. It was pretty good, wouldn't watch it again though.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Looper. This might be the first movie involving time travel that I understood completely. Really well done.


----------



## theCARS1979

Journey 2 to the Mysterious Island with the beautiful Vanessa Hudgens !


----------



## kilgoretrout

Tower Heist. Matthew Broderick does strange things to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Knocked Up


----------



## Mr Deuce

*Blood Simple- 9/10
Oldboy- 9/10
Monster- 7/10
Shallow Grave- 7/10*


----------



## BrainInsect

I watched the Titanic for 20-30rd time. Last time I watched it I was going to a 3rd grade. It was a surprise for me how my view on this movie changed. When I was a kid I loved to watch this movie because of ship sinking, I loved it. But now I really felt for the main characters. There were even times when I had teary eyes, haha.


----------



## ponyboy

Suicide Room.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

A Serbian Film. Speechless. Not in the good way either.


----------



## fonz

2001:A Space Odyssey - some(or should I say a lot) of parts were really dull,but some parts were mindblowing


----------



## HollowPrince

Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome.It was good.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

the matrix is on right now


----------



## Charmander

Brave, and Amazing Spider Man last night. I actually didn't expect Brave to be so good but I thought it was epic.


----------



## HollowPrince

Charmander said:


> I actually didn't expect Brave to be so good but I thought it was epic.


I've seen it recently, and surprisingly it was really fun.Story maybe wasn't the best (it was kinda simple), but it was good.

----------

I've forgotten I've seen The Perks Of Being A Wallflower too.It was great.


----------



## Anyanka

The Hunger Games. I liked the second half a lot more than the first.


----------



## Archaeron

Memento.

It was on tv a few days ago. One of the best movies I've ever seen. I recorded it and I think I'll watch it again next week.


----------



## Jkate89

Dr. Seuss' How The Grinch Stole Christmas! It's a tradition of mine around the holidays. And, Hammer Horror's The Mummy, 1959.


----------



## Toad Licker

K-9


----------



## cafune

Life of Pi.










Struck several chords. I loved it.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Children of Men
The Matrix
A Bittersweet Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Cape Fear


----------



## fonz

Toad Licker said:


> Cape Fear


The original or the (superior) Scorcese remake?


----------



## notthatsure

Carnage (2011).

Polanski does a good job at getting across his message of the false civilized community of the 21st century. 7.5/10


----------



## Goopus

Sinister, it was decent. Ending was disappointing..


----------



## Toad Licker

The Final Cut


----------



## Cam1

Spider Man 2


----------



## DiMera

Frog Song, a Japanese sex comedy. It was strange to say the least. I've yet to understand Japanese humor I suppose lol.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Still Waters

The Hobbit!


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

Pulp Fiction"


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## Goopus

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


Extremely underrated movie.

Last one I watched was Sniper, a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## faustinesea

Black Swan. The way it was filmed annoyed me a little, but it's definitely one of those films that sticks with you.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Jkate89 said:


> Dr. Seuss' How The Grinch Stole Christmas! It's a tradition of mine around the holidays. And, Hammer Horror's The Mummy, 1959.


Hurray! I watched that last week and really liked it. Do you watch A Muppet's Christmas Carol too?

That, Trading Places and Scrooged are my favourite Christmas films.



One Man Wolfpack said:


> Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


Very good, funny film. I agree it is underated. Some hilarious scenes like the professionals cheering when the heroin arrives, or when Steve Carell saves a spider...


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

Forrest Gump


----------



## drganon

Capturing the Friedmans.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## IcedOver

_Lincoln_ -- Pretty much a negligible, inconsequential movie. As usual, Spielberg plays fast and loose with facts to suit a story and his own modern-day political agenda. Even though Lincoln is portrayed as a good compromiser, I got a sense from the filmmakers of a preference for strong-arm/dictatorial tactics, not surprising considering their support for obama. Daniel Day-Lewis is of course good but a little too mannered.


----------



## cafune

Skyfall


----------



## Koloz

Falling Down (1993) with Michael Douglas. Damn good movie for someone who hates society.


----------



## Archaeron

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey

John Q


----------



## cheezitlover

The perks of being a wallflower, really good highly relatable to watch a movie where the main character is shy and quiet


----------



## aquilla

*Untouchables* I was a bit hesitant about this film before because I'm not a big fan of films involving immigration or racial issues in general - perhaps I haven't seen a good one, mostly overly - emotional or just not gripping the most important things, just sliding over the surface. A review I read said that it's mostly about a black man living in Europe who met a paralytic rich french. Now I think they couldn't have been more wrong - I mean, yes, that's the plot, but someone who wrote that review probably hasn't seen the movie. It's much more and I really, really liked it.My film of the month.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

aquilla said:


> *Untouchables* I was a bit hesitant about this film before because I'm not a big fan of films involving immigration or racial issues in general - perhaps I haven't seen a good one, mostly overly - emotional or just not gripping the most important things, just sliding over the surface. A review I read said that it's mostly about a black man living in Europe who met a paralytic rich french. Now I think they couldn't have been more wrong - I mean, yes, that's the plot, but someone who wrote that review probably hasn't seen the movie. It's much more and I really, really liked it.My film of the month.


I think I'll watch that tonight, thanks Aquilla


----------



## rymo

I Saw the Devil - disturbing Korean movie about a guy who's wife gets murdered and he gets revenge on the serial killer - over, and over, and over..


----------



## rymo

aquilla said:


> *Untouchables* I was a bit hesitant about this film before because I'm not a big fan of films involving immigration or racial issues in general - perhaps I haven't seen a good one, mostly overly - emotional or just not gripping the most important things, just sliding over the surface. A review I read said that it's mostly about a black man living in Europe who met a paralytic rich french. Now I think they couldn't have been more wrong - I mean, yes, that's the plot, but someone who wrote that review probably hasn't seen the movie. It's much more and I really, really liked it.My film of the month.


Great movie


----------



## Soilwork

I saw this film on the tv last night called Bangkok Dangerous staring Nicolas Cage. It was about this assassin who had to take out these four guys in a 'one last job' type of scenario. I thought it was pretty boring and I wonder if Cage is capable of showing any type of emotion as he always seems to come across as robotic and frigid.


----------



## Nexus777

*Ironclad *- quite good action scenes and some nice costumes from the middle ages. Also 3 or 4 interesting characters (like the king, the danish captain, the baron). The love story was unneccesary tho. Also it is not really historical correct... but thats rare anyway in movies isn´t it. Might be a bit too bloody for sensitive people, but such was warfare in these days. Especially cool the catapult scenes and when the keep collapses 7/10

*Der Untergang* (Downfall)... simply one of the best 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Barette

Ted, which was hi-larious. I loved it.

I'm watching the 5 Year Engagement right now. It is a-dorable. It's almost over and unless it ends with them all dying in the last 5 minutes and changes my opinion, I love it.


----------



## GD8

and










Both were incredible, the special effects in Dredd when people used the slow-mo drug were pretty mesmerizing


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

The Deer Hunter (this looks AMAZING on blu-ray)
There Will Be Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## fonz

ThrashtilDeath said:


> The Deer Hunter


Still the best war movie for my money,although it doesn't show that many war scenes...


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Lord of The Rings: The Return Of THe King...


----------



## Nekomata

Sweeney Todd - The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## lulu b

Ghost Dog, it's one of my fave films ever.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Hanna
Our Idiot Brother


Hated both of them.


----------



## cafune

The Perks of Being a Wallflower










Relatable, tugged at heartstrings, and certainly left an impression.


----------



## Toad Licker

Junior


----------



## Nekomata

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## Toad Licker

The Eye


----------



## 106803

Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Xenos

Total Recall (2012).

Competent but instantly forgettable. There's really no reason for it to exist other than to update the effects (which _did_ look quite nice) and while nothing about the film is exactly bad, it just sticks too close to the original story, so you know all the beats that are coming. If you take away Total Recall's camp value, you better replace it with something new and interesting, but they didn't really do that. Still it was fun to look at and fine as a time waster.


----------



## Nitrogen

The Hobbit. 

It was good, I felt that it was dragged out a bit during some parts, though. Overall it was enjoyable to watch, especially in 3D.


----------



## Daylight

Big Daddy


----------



## cafune

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey










Surprisingly, I was completely immersed in it, despite the apparent slow pace. Also, I loved the natural scenery and graphics.


----------



## Minkiro

Well, i saw two. 

Pitch Perfect
Schindler's list


----------



## kilgoretrout

Pitch Perfect
The Hunter


----------



## louiselouisa

se7en... the ending was unexpected, I didn't see it coming


----------



## Toad Licker

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## alta

Les Miserables last night.

Fantastic film and a very good adaptation of my fave musical. Tom Hooper really opened up a new way of approaching the genre. Want to see it (on the big screen) again though-because (don't know if it was my SA or not) the stranger sitting next to my right kept taking my mind out of the movie with his movement-during "Empty Chairs" and "A Little Fall of Rain" and most of Act II, my mind just couldn't stop chattering about how I wish he weren't there.

...plus he talked during most of the prologue. :wife


----------



## Keith

Hondo
The Sons of Katie Elder
Martin Luther (1953)


----------



## Nekomata

The Shining
Dead Silence
Se7en


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Hearts of Darkness (making of Apocalypse Now)
Raiders of the Lost Ark (got the blu-ray set for Christmas)


----------



## foe

The Hobbit 
Loved it. 8.5/10

Now I'm going to have to watch the LOTR movies. I actually never seen those.


----------



## Toad Licker

Disorganized Crime


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Kung Fu Panda 2 - Made me cry when Tigress hugged Po... I blame Christmas for making me all emotional lol.


----------



## Cam1

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Ender

Django Unchained


----------



## MindOverMood

Slap Shot


----------



## Toad Licker

Risky Business


----------



## HollowPrince

Win Win, pretty good.


----------



## IcedOver

_Christmas Evil_ (aka _You Better Watch Out_ and _Terror in Toyland_) on Christmas Eve. It stars Brandon Maggart, the father of Fiona Apple. I'd read about this for years, but only just now got around to renting it. It's kind of like _Taxi Driver_ with a killer Santa, but it really sucked. I was very disappointed.


----------



## Archaeron

Cast Away


----------



## NeuromorPhish

*Mr. Nobody*
(I never thought of myself as a sentimental person, but it almost made me cry. Also, the actors were so good, the thought never occurred to me that they were acting...)


----------



## Meli24R

The Day-post apocalyptic movie, so boring, unoriginal and I didn't care for the characters at all


----------



## HollowPrince

NeuromorPhish said:


> *Mr. Nobody*
> (I never thought of myself as a sentimental person, but it almost made me cry. Also, the actors were so good, the thought never occurred to me that they were acting...)


I agree, it's an awesome movie, one of my mindf*ck favorites.

Anyway...

I've seen Hideaways.Nice idea, but movie was crap.


----------



## Xenos

Finally saw Skyfall.

I liked it. They went back to what made Casino Royale great: treating Bond as a character, with a personal history and personal demons rather than a cliche superspy who's just going through the motions. Not _quite_ as good as Casino Royale but much, much better than Quantum of Solace. Also, Naomie Harris is hot.


----------



## kristen1987

Aubrey Plaza has reached girl crush status.


----------



## Jkate89

I had been waiting for Scrooged to come on t.v, but no luck this year. I guess I'll have to get it on DVD like other Christmas classics to keep the tradition alive LOL

Watched Island Of Lost Souls last night, was pretty awesome given the time it was made. Based of a book The Island of Doctor Moreau by H. G Wells.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Toy Story 3.


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Requiem for a Dream. Terrible film and a huge misfire by Aronofsky compared to Pi, The Wrestler and Black Swan.

I just couldn't get on board with the hugely unsympathetic characters, and scratchy jumpy cinematography and alarmist story.


----------



## Nexus777

Sharpes Rifles - actually you can watch every episode on youtube (I have some trouble understanding anything tho)






If your into napoleonic history and can overlook some unhistoric stories (like all the girls and "secret" missions the guy gets) than it should be for YOU !


----------



## Sabriella

At the cinema, The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey.

At home, Anacondas: The Hunt for the Blood Orchid. Lmao.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Sabriella said:


> At the cinema, The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey.
> 
> At home, Anacondas: The Hunt for the Blood Orchid. Lmao.


What did you think of The Hobbit? How does it compare to LOTR?


----------



## MindOverMood

House Calls (with Walter Matthau)


----------



## HollowPrince

MindOverMood said:


> House Calls (with Walter Matthau)


Is it fun?I love to watch Walter Matthau, he was great in The Odd Couple as well that other guy.

...

House at the End of the Street.Crap.


----------



## MindOverMood

I enjoyed it, but mostly because of Walter


----------



## HollowPrince

Thanks, good to know.I like him, but I'd rather re-watch movies with him I've seen, at least i know they're good


----------



## Mandachii

Rio. It was predictable, but I liked how colorful and vibrant it was.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

The Amazing Spiderman... it sucked balls IMO. I don't know how it got such high ratings.


----------



## wannabesomebody

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## fonz

O Brother Where Art Thou?


----------



## Mandachii

_Turn the Beat Around_ was on TV while I was having my dinner. I had nothing else to do, so I watched it.

It was horrible. Quite possibly the corniest movie I've ever watched. And I usually like dance movies too. :\


----------



## Koloz

Kids (1995) made me sick to think i will never do what the guys in that movie did.


----------



## Xenos

Koloz said:


> Kids (1995) made me sick to think i will never do what the guys in that movie did.


Never doing what the guys in that movie did is a good thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

True Grit


----------



## Ably

The Hobbit but I wanna see les miserable now


----------



## tennislover84

"Role Models"

An extremely crude, yet somehow very sentimental comedy. It was pretty good.


----------



## Xenos

Safety not Guaranteed.

Enjoyed it a lot. This is a movie that really likes its characters, even the ones who have some d-bag qualities (like Jake Johnson's character, the magazine writer) and feels generally life-affirming without being artificial or manipulative. I know there's some mixed feelings about the ending, and it did surprise me, but emotionally at least it feels like it fits. Besides, by that point the movie had won me over so I went with it.


----------



## IdontMind

Django, the word ****** echoed in my head for the rest of the day and a few after. Not entirely comfortable with it.

Critics said "Tarantino has done it again!!" I thought the movie was good but not that good. Thin they were just *** kissing


----------



## pastels

21 jump street lol loved it again!


----------



## GD8

Way more compelling and interesting than I expected



Xenos said:


> Safety not Guaranteed.
> 
> Enjoyed it a lot. This is a movie that really likes its characters, even the ones who have some d-bag qualities (like Jake Johnson's character, the magazine writer) and feels generally life-affirming without being artificial or manipulative. I know there's some mixed feelings about the ending, and it did surprise me, but emotionally at least it feels like it fits. Besides, by that point the movie had won me over so I went with it.


That movie was awesome


----------



## Witchcraft

Godfather I


----------



## blu xo

Silent Hill


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty

Currently watching Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, but took a break to see what was up here.


----------



## fonz

Pulp Fiction,I decided to make this old favourite my new years eve movie


----------



## nairam

50/50


----------



## gof22

The Hobbit. Really good film.


----------



## HollowPrince

The Possession, it was nice.


----------



## Fairydust

What Happens in Vegas. (yawn).


----------



## MindOverMood

About a boy


----------



## Keith

While the City Sleeps -classic Fritz Lang loaded with acting talent. What makes it unique is it centers around a newspaper company experiencing a power struggle, and the apprehension of the killer is only secondary to the plot. I would call it drama first, noir second. 

The Elephant Man - great film, very sad. Lynch kept his taste for the surreal and bizarre in check as not to overshadow the power of the film. Though some might consider this a weird film, I'm too desensitized to surrealism.

A Man Escaped - the ultimate prison escape film, very suspenseful. Its got a very clean minimalist feel to it, and typical of Bresson nonprofessional actors, which gives an authenticity characteristic of the earlier Neo-realist films.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rooster Cogburn


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Harold and Maude. I kept seeing this pop up on Rotten Tomatoes' _Five Favorite Films_ so I had to check it out. Was not disappointed.


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Woman in Black


----------



## fonz

Burn After Reading


----------



## HollowPrince

John Dies at the End.It was good, and I'd say unique, for a change.


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Pulp Fiction. F**king brilliant!


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

The Hobbit - really great, I enjoyed it as much as the Fellowship of the ring. Some great scenes with Gollum, great orcs and Martin Freeman is brilliant as Bilbo.

Moonrise Kingdom - I enjoyed this, although I was finding Wes Anderson's films too repetitive, same theme, characters and dialogue put me off his films after The Darjeeling Limited.

However Moonrise is still quite refreshing and well done.


----------



## fonz

Crimes And Misdemeanors


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

After the Porn Ends.

a documentary of huge porn stars in the late 80's and 90s. man, talk about depressing. There's a porn star on there named Mary Cary... only 20 years old, looks like she's over 40. 

The industry isn't as glamorous as it seems.


----------



## bent

recently: 
Melancholia (pretty good) 
Mary Martha May Marlene (interesting topic but a bit disappointing)
TED (awesome) 
That's My Boy (awesome)
Les Sous-Doues/The Under-Gifted (magic)


----------



## cj66

21 Jump Street .. I laughed out loud -couldn't believe it!

Django Unchained .. brutal, but that's slavery for you. DiCaprio & Jackson = wow

The Hobbit .. for some scenes it felt like I was watching a cartoon or fraggle rock or something.. didn't regret purchasing my ticket in 3D by the end though -will see pt.2


----------



## vanishingpt

Saw "The Hobbit" today. Wow it was a long movie lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing ('82 version)


----------



## Nekomata

Hostel Part 2
Sherlock Holmes (half of it)


----------



## PitaMe

I saw the Hobbitt. It was too long, and the goblins looked silly. I just didn't like it.


----------



## ilsr

"the Hobbit"

amazing movie. The goblins are supposed to be sillier. The Hobbit is a childrens book while the publisher wanted Tolkien to write an adult fantasy work , LOTR.

I thought PJ did a great job mixing elements of both into the Hobbit. Word of mouth is great. Third weekend at no. 1 domestic box office. While worldwide is tremendous. over $700 million now. Audiences know quality genre when they see it. too many critics joined the bandwagon of punishing Hobbit, but while it did some damage, the second wave and word of mouth is unstoppable.

AUJ, TDOS, TABA, will be a great trilogy.


re: the Thing ('82). You saw the new 3d version? I heard about it, but not sure I want to revisit it since I saw it on VHS. Incredibly nightmarish, hellish and some of the best non-cgi gore efx of the 80's. Worse than a zombie apocalypse or a Aliens,Terminator, Predator scenario by Carpenter's version. Kurt Russell was great as usual though, in his action flicks.


----------



## KelsKels

The Hobbit. It was kind of drawn out, but I heard theyre making it into 3 movies total, so I guess it makes sense. Still good though.


----------



## jim_morrison

Prometheus and Looper. Both were great movies but I preferred Prometheus, I thought it had a more intriguing plot line.


----------



## jim_morrison

KelsKels said:


> The Hobbit. It was kind of drawn out, but I heard theyre making it into 3 movies total, so I guess it makes sense. Still good though.


Truth be told I still haven't gotten around to watching The Lord of the Rings trilogy yet! :doh


----------



## harrison

Les Miserables - we went because The Hobbit was sold out.

I thought it was about 2 hours of torture and would have left after 5 minutes if I were alone.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Enjoyed these two by the same director..

Compare the two trailers and you can see how similar the style is..










If you have the time and bandwith....the second film is here in full...R18


----------



## scooby

ROYALwithCHEESE said:


> Enjoyed these two by the same director..
> 
> Compare the two trailers and you can see how similar the style is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the time and bandwith....the second film is here in full...R18


Oh he brought out a new movie? Awesome. I'm a big fan of his movies Chopper and The Assassination of Jesse James (my current avatar and favourite movie ever). Will definitely be checking this out really soon then.

Last movie I watched was The Amazing Spiderman.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Rope - I've only seen about a half dozen Hitchcock films, but this is now one of my favorites. That climax had me on the edge of my seat.

Batman Begins - Hadn't seen this since its release in 2005 and I forgot just how good it was. There was such a mysterious quality to Batman in this one that you didn't really see in the TDK and TDKR. I think it's also better written.


----------



## fonz

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Rope - I've only seen about a half dozen Hitchcock films, but this is now one of my favorites. That climax had me on the edge of my seat.


The greatest movie ever that all happens in one room?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

fonz said:


> The greatest movie ever that all happens in one room?


It's definitely a contender. I'd say 12 Angry Men is still the best.

The Man From Earth is probably my favorite, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## Kascheritt

Jack Reacher - 9/10. Damn, was it fun to watch ! Tom Cruise at his best xD


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## failed101

Being there


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Clue
Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom


----------



## tbyrfan

Spirited Away


----------



## meganmila

Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## Keith

My Name is Bill W. - Great film about Bill Wilson founder of AA. I work a 12 step program (Emotions Anonymous) and it was great to see how it all came about. I hope to read his biography someday, such an inspirational person.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

The Hobbit - Really good as expected, id of liked to of watched it in 3D but nevermind! I still think LOTR was better though but hey, that's just my opinion. :b


----------



## MindOverMood

Mighty Aphrodite


----------



## iheartkpop

Snow White and the Huntsman on bluray =)


----------



## fonz

Escape From Alcatraz


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

iheartkpop said:


> Snow White and the Huntsman on bluray =)


I thought the critics were a little harsh on that one. I enjoyed it quite a bit. Great cinematography.


----------



## R3served

Django


----------



## fonz

The Tenant


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

scooby said:


> Oh he brought out a new movie? Awesome. I'm a big fan of his movies Chopper and The Assassination of Jesse James (my current avatar and favourite movie ever). Will definitely be checking this out really soon then.
> 
> .


Yeah, the cinematography is excellent and so is the soundtrack. People *****ed about the ending being low key, 'No country for old mens ' ending was brief and people ate that up.
The film pretty much compares politics/big business with organised crime.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> After the Porn Ends.
> 
> a documentary of huge porn stars in the late 80's and 90s. man, talk about depressing. There's a porn star on there named Mary Cary... only 20 years old, looks like she's over 40.
> 
> The industry isn't as glamorous as it seems.


Substance abuse and the need to stay young with surgary.


----------



## aquilla

Life of PI.


----------



## Kascheritt

Taken 2


----------



## Soilwork

The Dictator. I actually thought it was quite funny and enjoyed the stereotypical humour. However, it was kind of spoiled by the usual crude sexual jokes which only really appeal to 15 year olds.


----------



## Mithun




----------



## Toad Licker

Romancing the Stone


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

Django Unchained - Its really good and its on for almost 3 hours, definitely worth a watch if you like westerns and Quentin Tarantino movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

In & Out


----------



## vancouver

ROAD HOUSE!


----------



## blue the puppy

les miserables 8)


----------



## HollowPrince

The Hobbit, good enough.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie


----------



## sheblushed

August Rush, Felon


----------



## Pennywise

Dazed and Confused.


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Hobbit
Insidious 
Ali G Indahouse


----------



## scintilla




----------



## fonz

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Texas chainsaw massacre rwaaar ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince

La Chispa De La Vida, pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie 2


----------



## ForgottonSoul

*Clumber*

I,m dissapointed to say The Human Centiped 2 is the last film I watched. It was grossily unaportate


----------



## Jkate89

Django Unchained was fantastic!!


----------



## Live

The Possesion


----------



## Cam1

Looper.


----------



## MindOverMood

Compliance

Hooray for Dreama Walker's bosom..


----------



## fredbloggs02

Untamed Heart. 

I don't usually watch this sort of film because I feel actors are always false to some extent and sentimentality creeps in, but I remember the sensitive inward interaction of the leading characters from when I watched it as a child, and the faint lilting piano.


----------



## cafune

Les Misérables.










Very touching.


----------



## GD8

Django unchained, pretty epic lol



whatsername75 said:


>


great movie, hushpuppy was awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

American Wedding


----------



## fonz

Into The Wild


----------



## 0589471

The Road


----------



## christacat

Welcome to the Dollhouse


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Escape from New York
Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## fredbloggs02

Solar Eclipse said:


> Les Misérables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very touching.


I'm seeing that next weekend with my sister. The book is about people isolated from society at the time of the French Revolution apparently; it sounded like my sort of thing, but I haven't read it yet. Seeing the film first tends to spoil things I think.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The Road


I found that film difficult to watch *places hand on chest*


----------



## StrangetoBehold

Les Misérables.

And I'm guilty of crying like a baby. No shame.


----------



## Mandachii

Solar Eclipse said:


> Les Misérables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very touching.


I'm seeing this movie tomorrow with my friend! :boogie I'm so excited. I heard it was really good! 

Anyways, I just watched Toy Story 3 while I had my dinner today! ♥ This movie never fails to make me cry. ;A;


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Solar Eclipse said:


> Les Misérables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very touching.


 Just watched this. Not usually a fan of musicals but over all it was pretty enjoyable. Also watched the silver lining playbook. Interesting rom com with the main characters with mental illnesses. Jennifer Lawrence was really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: The Naked Mile


----------



## refined_rascal

King Kong (peter Jackson). I love this movie.


----------



## Joeality

The Lost Boys


----------



## mooncake

The Hobbit - finally!


----------



## AxeDroid

I saw Teen Wolf, 2 days ago


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ATM


----------



## Xenos

Django Unchained.

Tarantino continues to play out the western/samurai themes that he's obsessed with. Not much to say here that hasn't already been said, but if you love Tarantino movies (and I do) you'll love this. Oh, and Cristoph Waltz pretty much steals the show. Again.


----------



## Mandachii

_Les Misérables_. It was so touching. Anne Hathaway's performance was so beautiful and heartbreaking. ;____;


----------



## Meli24R

Big Miracle, I liked it


----------



## Cam1

The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Picturesque

Project X


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: Beta House


----------



## cj66

Capitalism: A Love Story


----------



## Otherside

The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo...the American Version with James Bond in it. 7/10 

I had low expectations since Hollywood like to change the plot of everything completley. But it was allright.


----------



## justaniceguy

Lawless was good but not what I expected


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie: The Book of Love


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Eagle Eye (2008 )


----------



## Vuldoc

Rosencrantz & Guildenstern Are Dead


----------



## HollowPrince

Silver Linings Playbook...it was nice.


----------



## Atari82

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## GD8

Les Miserables, pretty great. loved anne hathaway and sacha baron cohen.


----------



## F S

Life of Pi. It was beautiful; you know, the kind of beautiful that breaks your heart. There was someone chuckling behind me and I thought they were wracked with sobs due to the awesomeness, but not so.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Reunion


----------



## fonz

The Hobbit (an unexpected journey). Good,but not great


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## fredbloggs02

The Turin Horse. 

I relate to the characters.. I found it uncomfortable to see Nietzsche portrayed as the Muzhik who walks in before leaving with a shrug of the shoulders- as if to say: "there is my take on this terror, perhaps I am mistaken, and if I weren't, all I could say is that you have not heard"..the world keeps moving as if returning to it's mathematical motion leaving you to wonder. When you hear his philosophy condensed into one soliloquy it sounds close to insane, sounds like a man making excuses for the terror of the human condition he feels all too acutely... as some people in exceptionally dark circumstances experience it at least, when they are most alone with themselves... the passing gypsies were spiritually content enough. Perhaps this is his point: the truth and a lie rest on a knife's edge...and it still does. If the Greeks could have lost at Salamis- nothing would be the same. How many other knife's edges have passed in our own lives to apparent apathy? Without..? the spiritual purposelessness of life of the every day- is crippling. If I were like the gypsies, what half spoken secrets could possibly stand between myself and others?

-the form of those actors, father and daughter were born for a higher fate. What silent world would listen to others as to them? Their fate is only in some sense universal. They were destined for higher.


----------



## Arterius

The Last Exorcism.


----------



## TheGecko

Melancholia. I liked it quite a lot, very well directed.


----------



## Keith

fredbloggs02 said:


> The Turin Horse.
> 
> I relate to the characters.. I found it uncomfortable to see Nietzsche portrayed as the Muzhik who walks in before leaving with a shrug of the shoulders- as if to say: "there is my take on this terror, perhaps I am mistaken, and if I weren't, all I could say is that you have not heard"..the world keeps moving as if returning to it's mathematical motion leaving you to wonder- who will hear?! Can man still hear? When you hear his philosophy condensed into one soliloquy it sounds close to insane, sounds like a man making excuses for the terror of the human condition he feels all too acutely... as some people in exceptionally dark circumstances experience it at least when they are most alone with themselves... the passing gypsies were spiritually content enough. Perhaps this is his point: the truth and a lie rest on a knife's edge...and it still does. It the Greeks could have lost at Salamis- nothing would be the same. How many other knife's edges have passed in our own lives to apparent apathy? Without..? the spiritual purposelessness of life of the every day- is crippling to me. If I were like the gypsies, what half spoken secrets could possibly stand between myself and others?


I've been meaning to see this film for a while, just haven't been in the mood for Bela Tarr. He tests my patience at times, but when I'm in the mood for one of his films he is a genius. I'll keep your thoughts in mind when i see it, perhaps we can chat about it. I'm sure the film is a bleak existential experience, that is Tarr's forte.


----------



## fonz

Rain Man


----------



## Buerhle

fonz said:


> Rain Man


Lov Rain Man


----------



## Buerhle

It's Kind of a Funny Story (1 of my all time fav films)


----------



## HollowPrince

Hot Tub Time Machine, for the second time.


----------



## Ender

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Teacher


----------



## kilgoretrout

Shame


----------



## mardymoo

The descendants which was pretty enjoyable and suprisingly fast paced.


----------



## 0589471

Gangster Squad


----------



## Picturesque

How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Unbreakable. Quite astounded how entertaining it was given the simplicity of the concept.


----------



## bent

Bon Cop Bad Cop (so-so)

Full Frontal (liked it)


----------



## HollowPrince

Frankenweenie, probably the worst animated movie from 2012, that I've seen.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

The Goon


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Nemo in full HD, a true visual delight.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker

Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## Gavroche

Jeff, who lives at home


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Annie (1982)


----------



## vintagerocket

ma nuit chez maud


----------



## ourwater

Watched: Annie (1982), Watching: Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)


----------



## Things Unsaid

Not even kidding. I thought this image was fake until a few hours ago.


----------



## Nekomata

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Nekomata

Practical Magic


----------



## ACCV93

Blue Velvet

EDIT: I rented Moonrise Kingdom, still have to see that! : O


----------



## cafune

Silver Linings Playbook










It was slightly reassuring to see all that crazy living (somewhat) successfully under the same roof.


----------



## Nekomata

Superman Returns


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## MindOverMood

Mystic Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns 2


----------



## kilgoretrout

Starbuck
The Bengali Detective
China Heavyweight
Looper


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

Godzilla: Final Wars


----------



## Backwards

Shrooms. It was horrible. I believe me and the friend I was watching it with summarized it as "A girl does shrooms, runs around yelling and watching her friends die while rolling around in the mud."


----------



## jrocket

This is 40. It was ok.


----------



## HollowPrince

Backwards said:


> Shrooms. It was horrible. I believe me and the friend I was watching it with summarized it as "A girl does shrooms, runs around yelling and watching her friends die while rolling around in the mud."


Shrooms is crap, i agree there, but it was all worth it seeing the cow talk.The best part, from otherwise crappy movie.

...


----------



## Mandachii

Hotel Transylvania. It was okay, but nothing spectacular. The visuals and the animation was stunning though. I'd give it a 2.5/5.


----------



## fonz

The Pianist
The Thin Red Line
Rosemary's Baby
Midnight Run
Sleepers


----------



## papaSmurf

Stayed up way past my bedtime watching Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy. It was really great though!


----------



## Tibble

The Runaways


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn ('84 version) Wolverines!


----------



## Charmander

The Godfather


----------



## elmo96

Rain Man


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Point Break (1991)


----------



## fonz

Raising Arizona


----------



## aquilla

*Life is Beautiful*. It is, it is, it really is beautiful.


----------



## GarySeven

I just finished watching Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind a few minutes ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## mooncake

Amour. It was very moving.


----------



## Hekate

Django Unchained


----------



## christacat

Dogs In Space. RIP Micheal Hutchence


----------



## Xenos

Ju-on: The Grudge.

I dunno. Some if the imagery was interesting, but... well, the supernatural element didn't seem to have any rules or internal logic to it. Anyone connected to the house - however tangentially - has scary stuff happen to them, but the particular form or order of that scary stuff seemed to be random. This might just be my Western sensibilities; maybe there's some nuance of Japanese culture and ghost stories that I'm not getting. (I haven't seen the American remake.) There were creepy moments but it just never came together for me.


----------



## fonz

Five Easy Pieces


----------



## Luvere

I watched Rabbits.

...No comment.


----------



## SterilizeMe

Bad Moon


----------



## Freaking Out Always

Jaws 2


----------



## mardymoo

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## Bradleyford

The Legend of the Red Lantern


----------



## hypestyle

*Beasts of the Southern Wild Review*

Spoilers*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

*
*
*
**
*
*

This is one of those films where, upon first viewing, it seems less meant to be appreciated for its core narrative and more for the overall "experience/journey".
Throughout the film, I was torn. Am I supposed to view this simply as a drama? Is it meant to be taken as a fantasy? Some fusion of the two? Was this supposed to be taking place during Hurricane Katrina? The present day? Many years ago? Or perhaps a non-specific "every-time".
The "Bathtub" community, among those depicted anyway, is a ragtag group of people who choose to beyond the Louisiana levee boundaries under semi-feral conditions, salvaging whatever they can repurpose, from wherever they can get it. A truck's flatbed combined with empty oil drums serves as a boat. Shantys are constructed on the semi-high ground, but seem barely adequate for keeping out the lightest of downpours.
 Among the children, seemingly no one has an intact nuclear family of both parents .. in fact, there seem to be no teens or young adults in the group-- it's all tweens and younger, and after that, middle aged folks and the elderly.. It seems that everyone else has either met a grim fate or figured they're better off taking their chances in the city (or elsewhere). For the junior residents, this is presumably all that they have known in life. The elders are either quaintly uncurious or bitterly disdainful about life beyond this micro-community. Race is rendered a moot point here, as the residents of the Bathtub, black and white alike, clearly have equal regard for one another (reinforced by such tidbits as "you've got to take care of those (folks) smaller and sweeter than you are.")
A form of low-grade mental illness seems to be part of the collective, with the stories about giant cave monsters&#8230; Ms. Bathsheeba improvs what passes for schooling for the kids who are still around, and collects seemingly random roots and other flora as "medicine".. Wink keeps a bottle close by at all times.. Tugboat skippers appear out of nowhere, with fast-food wrappers as floor decor... a floating strip bar (seemingly set up to cater to oil-rig workers) features "talent" that all seems to be 50 and older&#8230; When the Bathtub group is forced to encounter "civilization", the victims' aid camp is a place to fear and escape from like an asylum.
I kind of figured that the encounter with the bar waitress wouldn't add up to much. By the end, papa Wink gets a Viking funeral, the big monsters turn out to be friendly, and Hushpuppy rejoins her extended surrogate family, fiercely determined and dignified&#8230;
But to what end? Choosing to subsist under third-world conditions (as a form of righteous indignation)? How did any of these adults get there to begin with? How does the community continue when the grownups die off from old age or illness?
The ending leaves a lot more questions than answers, but I suppose that may have been the filmmakers' intent.
I can honestly say that the lead girl was excellently cast, and the father Wink as well-- though his character has a rather bizarre arc that portrays him as pitiable or grossly selfish, depending on your worldview.


----------



## fonz

The Thin Blue Line


----------



## Cam1

It's Kinda a Funny Story - Good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## kilgoretrout

Fright Night (2011)


----------



## thebluewarrior

Silver Lining Playbook, I liked the movie and the day before I finally watched the City of God it was epic.


----------



## estse

Looper


----------



## Cam1

The Art of Getting By


----------



## fredbloggs02

bbc adaptation of Crime And Punishment.


----------



## fonz

Three Colours: Red


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Coraline [2009]


----------



## 0589471

The Hunger Games with my mom and sister


----------



## meganmila

Secretary.


----------



## Nekomata

Alien Vs Predator.


----------



## jayd1979

The Sum of All Fears


----------



## Vance

50/50 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1306980/


----------



## MindOverMood

Look Who's Talking Too


----------



## Toad Licker

Meet Wally Sparks


----------



## Dr Akula

Just watched The Hunger Games for the first time last night. Decent film but Battle Royale is still tops in the children deathmatch genre. You definitely care more for the characters in THG, but BR is just soo entertaining and rewatchable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Nekomata

Cheaper by the Dozen 2.


----------



## SterilizeMe

Just finished watching Triangle. It was much better than I expected.


----------



## HollowPrince

The Collection.What a piece of crap


----------



## Toad Licker

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## mooncake

Lilya 4-Ever


----------



## PitaMe

I saw Hanzel and Gretel at the theater and I thought it was entertaining, but I like supernatural type movies. Then I watched The Grey with Liam Neeson and thought it was a bunch of crap. The way he takes on the alpha wolf at the end is so corny. I was let down Neeson.


----------



## Cam1

Silver Linings Playbook - pretty good and funny.


----------



## fonz

The Dark Knight - still a good watch


----------



## borntoroam

_Dirt Road to Psychedelia: Austin, Texas During the 1960's _


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## Charmander

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## toutenkarthon

Underworld Awakening. I think they should have stopped a long time ago but judging from this movie, there is still another one to come.


----------



## Toad Licker

GoodFellas


----------



## fonz

Stand By Me


----------



## fonz

There Will Be Blood


----------



## jgymcar

Here comes the boom


----------



## Charmander

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (Was just on TV)


----------



## Toad Licker

Imaginary Playmate


----------



## undefinedattheorigin

Silver Linings Playbook. Brilliant film.


----------



## Disintegration

Everybody's Fine.


----------



## Cascades

The Blind Side although I fell asleep halfway through it cause I was so exhausted. Will have to re watch again!


----------



## fonz

Radio Days


----------



## Hello22

zero dark thirty - it was very good imo, i have a huge interest in those type of things.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Pulp Fiction. Yup, still one of the greatest movies ever made. Next.


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer Lovers


----------



## kilgoretrout

Monsieur Lazhar


----------



## MiMiK

the sessions, good movie


----------



## fonz

Boyz N The Hood - brilliant movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Mr Deuce

*In Cold Blood: 9/10 Excellent film-noirish character study.
Hard Boiled: 9/10 One of the best action films ever.
Kung Fu Cult Master: 8/10 Insane martial arts film.

*


----------



## Starstuff13

The ninth gate (awesome)

edward scissor hands (awesome)

Two johnny depp films. I swear I don't have a man crush, they were both on tv and I recorded them.


----------



## fonz

Breaking The Waves


----------



## Toad Licker

Sling Blade


----------



## Charmander

Mary Poppins


----------



## fonz

The Matrix - still great,the kung fu stuff is a little lame though...


----------



## WakeMeUp

K-Pax


----------



## Toad Licker

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## tennislover84

Looper.

What a weird film. The part where somebody's younger self is getting mutilated, and the older version of the guy is having his body parts gradually fall off is just disturbing. And then Bruce Willis shoots some toddlers.

My brother recommended it, which explains a lot. :b Hehe.


----------



## fonz

The Boat That Rocked


----------



## nervousgiraffe

Raging Bull


----------



## MrQuiet76

Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## Toad Licker

Clean Slate


----------



## MF Doom

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1682181/

I cried the entire time. ****ing awful things are happening.


----------



## simplepleasureofexistence

SilverLiningsPlaybook. 

Pat: you have poor social skills.

Tiffany: I have a problem? you say more inappropriate things than appropriate things, you scare people. 

how I love that movie now.


----------



## fonz

Cloverfield


----------



## bigbossman

last movie was mama creepy wee woman who plays mama 
you can watch it on 
www.movie2k.net 
its a really good site for new movies


----------



## toutenkarthon

Elite Squad. Pretty decent.


----------



## toutenkarthon

fonz said:


> Cloverfield


Did you like it?


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## fonz

toutenkarthon said:


> Did you like it?


Yeah,it was decent. 7.5/10

Do The Right Thing


----------



## KaoJ

25th hour


----------



## nml

Toad Licker said:


> Heathers


love that movie.

The Stepfather. It's this 80's cult horror. Pretty good. 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Gremlins


----------



## Nekomata

A.I. - Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## mezzoforte

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Under the Radar

Felon


----------



## IveGotToast

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## IcedOver

Watched "The Psychic" (1977) from Lucio Fulci from Netflix DVD. It was surprisingly okay. It has the cool musical theme that Tarantino ripped off for the Achilles slashing in the hospital in "Kill Bill Vol. 1".


----------



## meganmila

Chronicle.


----------



## Hamster12

Wreck it Ralph. Enjoyed it with my son. I like Reilly's voice.


----------



## NoHeart

Shutter Island, pretty good movie I'd say.


----------



## Parcius

Les Misérables


----------



## Nekomata

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope.


----------



## christacat

Get Him to the Greek..again  Gets better every time I watch it


----------



## fonz

The Killing Fields


----------



## Toad Licker

Gremlins 2: The New Batch


----------



## WakeMeUp

In Time
It was alright


----------



## Ender

Compliance didn't care much for it, couldn't believe it actually happened.


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

Toy Story 3. Definitely the best of the trilogy, and what a trilogy!


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## Nekomata

30 Days of Night.


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## Crescent861

The Hobbit. In the cinema


----------



## Metal_Heart

Movie 43... felt like my eyes were getting raped, worst film ever.


----------



## probably offline

Dark horse(Todd Solondz)


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *Aliens [1986]*


----------



## lde22

The Silver Linings Playbook, in the theaters. It was really good. The main character is bi-polar.


----------



## Mur

Trilogy of Terror II


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Transcending

Safe Man - it was bleh


----------



## aquilla

A history channel documentary about the French Revolution


----------



## Nekomata

Enchanted.


----------



## fonz

Grosse Point Blank


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Dangerous Liaisons (2012) with Zhang Ziyi. It's really great.


----------



## jgymcar

the sitter


----------



## Charmander

Rio


----------



## Implicate

Highlander


----------



## fonz

The Prestige


----------



## TheExplosionist

Silent Hill Revelation
7/10


----------



## Camelleone

Frankenweenie.
black and white animation


----------



## Disintegration

Melancholia.


----------



## Toad Licker

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## TryingMara

Mercury Rising


----------



## Bamba

Django Unchained. That movies if funny and epic at the same time. Quentin Tarantino is one of my favorite directors


----------



## aquilla

*Anna Karenina*, with my sister. I wanted to read the book first, but since I'm so lazy I didn't manage to and then my sis offered me to watch the movie together. I really liked it, but I cannot help thinking that Keira was just not right for that role, everything in me says _no no no_ Keira, you're maybe a good actress, I don't know, but you're NOT Anna Karenina.


----------



## toutenkarthon

The Wicker. This is probably the most annoyed I have ever been after watching a movie. It's stupid, the plot was ridiculous, and I want to go punch something right now. :bash


----------



## deuss

*The Vow. *

I didn't really find their chemistry super convincing, partly due to that Channing guy. But, I really liked the lifestyle of a Chicago-painter and record-store couple. That was pretty cool.


----------



## drawan

The Commitments


----------



## starburst

Dumb and Dumber 
A completely ridiculous film, but entertaining nonetheless.
The scene in the diner tricking the 4 tough guys was a classic.


----------



## jgymcar

the 40year old virgin 
going to see the new die hard tonight cant wait


----------



## Toad Licker

Nell


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *The Ring [2002]*


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Nekomata

Unknown.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i went to see sliver linings playbook on friday.... it was really good


----------



## saltyleaf

hotel transylvania


----------



## fonz

In The Name Of The Father


----------



## TenYears

Escape From Planet Earth, and Wreck It Ralph. Was a double feature at a drive-in movie theatre. Watched it with my kids last night, was a lot of fun, they had never been to one.


----------



## HollowPrince

Bringing Out The Dead, for second time. It's pretty good, and Cage is fun to watch as always.


----------



## nml

Black Christmas, The Stepfather, Maniac

horror nerds will guess the theme there


----------



## Nekomata

Zombieland.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Coffin


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Terminator 2 at a friend's house.


----------



## Goopus

Casino right now.


----------



## Keith

The Big Trail - John Wayne's first starring role

Santa Fe Trail - Has a young Ronald Reagan in it


----------



## IcedOver

"The Last House on Dead End Street" (not "on the Left") -- A relatively obscure film from the early '70s about a pissed off ex-con who decides to make snuff films. 

"Prince of Darkness" -- One of John Carpenter's lesser regarded films, but it's really pretty decent, with some creepy scenes.


----------



## pythonesque

_Background to Danger_. I generally don't care much for leading man types, but George Raft is totally orgasmic.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *Short Circuit [1986]*


----------



## MrQuiet76

21 Jump Street


----------



## fonz

Goopus said:


> Casino right now.


F**king love that film


----------



## IveGotToast

Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels

One of my favorites


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *Uptown Girls [2003]*


----------



## InTheEvening

Gangster Squad. Pretty meh


----------



## Jr189

Straight A's


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *The Client [1994]*


----------



## bent

Side Effects...weak. I really thought it might be good because usually I like movies with this director's name attached to them but this was pretty bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Toad Licker

Loverboy


----------



## Keith

Shane - great film. Alan Ladd is perfect and the supporting cast is great too, with Van Heflin, Jack Palance, and the greatest character actor ever imo Elisha Cook Jr.

And a bunch of B westerns including:
My Outlaw Brother (stars Mickey Rooney and Robert Stack)
Hell Town (John Wayne)
Lucky Terror
The Rangebusters
Song of Arizona (Roy Rogers)


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

The Perks of Being a Wallflower

totally overrated and way too cliched.


----------



## bullsfan

Mama (scary as hell) :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Krull


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *The Sum of All Fears [2002]*


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *A.I. Artificial Intelligence [2001]*


----------



## Glosoli

Seven Psychopaths


----------



## Fruitcake

My Raccoon

THAT'S MY RACCOON


----------



## Bohuw

Life of Pi


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fog


----------



## acinorevlm

Serenity


----------



## Cam1

Memento


----------



## mardymoo

I give it a year. twas funny.


----------



## milhaus

Toy Story 2


----------



## sadcat

I've just finished a re-watch of Tron: Legacy. I forgot how much I loved it. :b


----------



## changeme77

Flight /w Denzel Washington (awesome movie btw)


----------



## Zeeshan

changeme77 said:


> Flight /w Denzel Washington (awesome movie btw)


Really I thought it was awful


----------



## changeme77

Zeeshan said:


> Really I thought it was awful


Meh, anything with Denzel Washington in it is far from awful.

I have an addictive personality so can relate to movies like this and Leaving Las Vegas.


----------



## loneranger

Iron Man 2.


----------



## catcharay

Bridesmaids. It's a good fun movie. I loved Rebel Wilson in it.


----------



## Daveyboy

Tucker and Dale vs. Evil....(Netflix) ...funny


----------



## Nekomata

Saw VI.


----------



## Toad Licker

Creepshow


----------



## fonz

The Green Mile


----------



## Meli24R

Sinister-it had some good creepy scenes and I was intrigued through the first half, but I found the ending lame


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *The Firm [1993]*


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Tim and Eric's Billion Dollar Movie


----------



## fonz

Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker

Gia


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix [2007]*


----------



## fonz

American Psycho


----------



## Nekomata

Chronicle.


----------



## Keith

Red River - A masterpiece by Howard Hawks starring John Wayne and a young Montgomery Clift. Clift was such a damn good actor reminds me of James Dean and Marlon Brando a little, must be the method acting.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Shinobi: heart under blade
I like those storta samurai type movies.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

The Beautiful Country

Few-worded but highly expressive story about a young Vietnamese man who sets out to find his American father.


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Fifth Patient
Sex Magic, Manifesting Maya (... wtf?)
Horrible Bosses


----------



## MindOverMood

Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## ltrain

Silent Hill - Revelation. I'd give it a 6/10 
Wasn't bad, but I didn't enjoy it as much as the first one.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Currently watching "About a Boy" in AP Lit. So far, it's peaked my interest. I look forward to the day there's a substitute again and we can finish watching it.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *The Running Man [1987]*


----------



## starburst

Solaris, a Russian sci-fi film

Probable influence on The Matrix

No Hollywood gloss but worth watching and thought provoking


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *Swimming Pool [2003]*


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## TenYears

The Truman Show. Was awesome...sometimes I feel like this whole life is one big scam, one big joke, and I'm just waiting to escape, to wake up to the reality lol.


----------



## Raphael200

Just Visiting.


----------



## Nekomata

Paranormal Activity 3.


----------



## Keith

starburst said:


> Solaris, a Russian sci-fi film
> 
> Probable influence on The Matrix
> 
> No Hollywood gloss but worth watching and thought provoking


Awesome film! If you like that one try the directors other sci-fi film called Stalker if you haven't seen it yet, its incredible.


----------



## Nibbler

Mr Nice - iTunes pick of the week.


----------



## KaoJ

Zodiac. Great movie, really worth watching.


----------



## oddfutur3

The Master. Personally I preferred Joaquin Phoenix's performance in this film over Daniel Day Lewis in Lincoln. Please dont get me wrong, I love DDL, but I feel as if Lincoln in general has been way overrated. And Argo... Pfft... It was way down on my list and it won best picture, so, anyway... The academy gets it wrong pretty often.


----------



## DGenerationX

The Shining


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Bullhead
- Nobody Walks


----------



## Toad Licker

Rudy


----------



## Mur

They Live


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *Fragments [2008]*


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cabin in the woods


----------



## januarygirl

Battle Royale


----------



## Mur

Django Unchained


----------



## creasy

Die Hard 5. Some of the action sequences were okay, the last one with the helicopter was pretty good, but overall it was forgetable. Series needs to end. It should have ended with the third movie. And what the hell is up with this trend of washed out color in action/horror movies this past decade? What, is full color too ****ing expensive now? No, it doesn't look "gritty" or serious, it looks like **** and nobody wants it.


----------



## Rhian

I went to see Jack the Giant Slayer today.

Extremely forgettable. I don't want to say I regret seeing it, I guess it was good to waste a few hours but it was basically the same storyline as everything else fantasy-ish. I didn't have high hopes, which is why I'm glad I went to see it at the cheap theatre.


----------



## shyshisho

I rarely watch movies anymore. The last one I saw in the theater was "Jiro Dreams of Sushi" back in April of last year. It was a mildly interesting documentary about the owner of Japan's most prestigious sushi bar. At home I saw "The Time Traveler" with Riisa Naka as a high school girl who jumps back to the 1970s. It was lightweight but enjoyable. I really need to cancel my Netflix account as I haven't used it in over 3 months.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Bomber (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring [2001]*


----------



## fonz

Aliens [1986]


----------



## renegade disaster

deuce bigalow male gigalo -

there were some good messages in this film although they were hidden underneath a layer of absolute crap comedy and terrible writing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## kilgoretrout

Silent Hill


----------



## Elad

Safety Not Guaranteed

loved it.


----------



## Meli24R

^Just watched that movie and I enjoyed it.


----------



## mooncake

Martha Marcy May Marlene.

Quite a creepy film.


----------



## Cyrus

This is Not a Film

Was good


----------



## RyanE1991

Alien 3...


----------



## MeekShadow

Warm Bodies. It is completely unrealistic, but still funny and sweet at some parts.


----------



## glazet3

Beautiful Creatures. 

Not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dream House


----------



## Toad Licker

Perfect Stranger


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

It was either Grave Encounters
or The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Flowers Of War(2011)


----------



## Charmander

The Boy In The Striped Pyjamas. Very sad.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Devil's Arithmetic


----------



## renegade disaster

hellraiser-

can't believe i've gone my whole life without watching this classic.


----------



## mooncake

Intouchables. I really liked it.


----------



## NoHeart

mooncake said:


> Intouchables. I really liked it.


Yup I saw that last week, I really enjoyed it! :boogie


----------



## Fairydust

The Tourist.


----------



## MindOverMood

Hero and Fearless, both starring Jet Li.


----------



## Toad Licker

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## Nekomata

Pokémon: Giratina and the Sky Warrior.


----------



## spindlehollows

mooncake said:


> Martha Marcy May Marlene.
> 
> Quite a creepy film.


I absolutely love this movie! I've seen it four times haha

the last movie I watched was: Thirst by Chan Wook Park...it was brilliant!


----------



## renegade disaster

the hunger games-

i've heard this is the western equivalent of battle royale. but its nowhere near as good imo.


----------



## Meli24R

Silver Linings Playbook, really enjoyed it


----------



## catcharay

Side effects with Rooney Mara.
Being intensely hot today, I retreated to the movies until the afternoon heat subsided. The movie wasn't really that great. They made mention of many of the SSRI's like zoloft, effexor, wellbutrin, prozac etc.


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## WakeMeUp

Limitless


----------



## Sion

Cloud Atlas. I really enjoyed it, I've borrowed the book now from a friend. I liked the connections in the timelines.


----------



## NoHeart

21 Jump Street or something, what a horrible movie that was...


----------



## AceEmoKid

My freakin' god. I initially wanted to watch the movie Cracks simply because it was on the list of best LGBT movies. Was expecting a romance---instead I got an intense psychological thriller. Eva Green plays a good pedophilic nutcase.


----------



## acinorevlm

Halloween 2 ( original)


----------



## Chanelleninja

X-Men First Class
It Was Alright


----------



## fonz

acinorevlm said:


> Halloween 2 ( original)


There has been a REMAKE of a SEQUEL? OMG,it's true!


----------



## Nekomata

Wreck-it-Ralph

Was quite good, what made it more enjoyable was that me and my boyfriend were the only people in the cinema <3


----------



## probably offline

Pandora's box.


----------



## Colhad75

Predator.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

Last film? Rewatched 'Election', that film with Reese Witherspoon and Matthew Broderick. LOVE that film.


----------



## mooncake

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Charmander

Hunger Games. I enjoyed it the second time round but I still find this rant about it really funny:


----------



## Cam1

The Karate Kid (the real one)


----------



## fonz

The Apartment


----------



## kilgoretrout

Notes on a Scandal


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Haywire(2011)


----------



## Charmander

Spider-Man 2


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## dal user

The Mothman Prophecies

That film creeps me out, the music is really frightening lol.


----------



## ThePeon

The Life of Pi

First time I've seen a movie twice in theaters in years. This movie really resonates with me on a deep emotional level.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rich91 said:


> The Mothman Prophecies
> 
> That film creeps me out, the music is really frightening lol.


I've watched it a number of times & every time it creeps me out too, lol


----------



## SandWshooter

_Another 48 Hrs_


----------



## WakeMeUp

The Matrix


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Black Gestapo(1975)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Watched 'Seven Pounds' again for the first time in a couple of years with a buddy. It wasn't the best experience since I created the excuse of needing to use the toilet because I thought I was going to cry. Dat shame.


----------



## Georgina 22

Bill and Ted. My boyfriend suggested it.


----------



## Toad Licker

It's Complicated


----------



## mooncake

The Prestige. I thought it was a very good film.


----------



## HollowPrince

New Red Dawn. Any comment would be too much for something like this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Xtraneous

Argo.


----------



## JEK68

The Master
Best film of last year.


----------



## Lassitude

"Taxi" (2004) starring Jimmy Fallon & Queen Latifah

Have since discovered that Jimmy is such a talented comedian, in many areas - he's the best 

I love the nitrous oxide scene - never fails to crack me up, hence why I watched it today


----------



## Rhian

Oz the Great and Powerful.

Awful. Just, awful. 

I had some hopes it would be okay, but yeah, no.


----------



## shyaddict

star trek


----------



## Toad Licker

K-9


----------



## bluecrime

Life of pi


----------



## Jarebear

Devil by M Night Shamalamadingdong, great cinematography, stupid movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One Day(2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## TenYears

Up


----------



## KangalLover

hobbit


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In Darkness(2011)


----------



## Miyu

The Others.


----------



## dal user

Lovely molly


----------



## jgymcar

just seen the collection loved it hope they make a 3rd


----------



## Nekomata

Shrek the Third.


----------



## 0osweet

Twilight breaking dawn part 2. It was much better than the other movies. Very differently filmed.. I'm not the biggest fan, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Corroboree (2007) 

I didn't get it.


----------



## Kascheritt

Star Wars Episode IV


----------



## mr hoang

I watched 21 and over. I went with a girl I met on this forum. It was good and the movie was hilarious. Cheap laughs but it was worth the price of admission. Reminded me of Harold and Kumar or superbad.


----------



## Nekomata

Leprechaun.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## IcedOver

_Jack the Giant Slayer_ in 3D. I'll admit that I only went because Bryan Singer directed it, and I've been a fan in the past. It's actually not that bad (but of course that's far from saying it's great). The beanstalk and the giants are fun, but all the human characters are pretty flat. I kept wanting Ian McShane to morph into his perverted killer Santa character from "American Horror Story". This was shot in 3D (not converted), and the 3D effects are quite good.


----------



## WakeMeUp

The Sixth Sense


----------



## mooncake

Beasts of the Southern Wild


----------



## Josh2323

Oz the great and powerful 3D
Didnt really expect to like it at first but my kids and I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Things Unsaid

I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK. Korean rom-com that takes place in a mental institution between a woman who believes she's a cyborg and a man who believes he can steal traits from people.


----------



## christacat

Farinelli.
Beautiful costumes, music..everything. :heart


----------



## acinorevlm

Back To The Future


----------



## Camelleone

Les miserables.
I'm not a fan of the singing but revolution themes always touching me.


----------



## wannabesomebody

Shakespeare In Love


----------



## Disintegration

Craigslist Joe.

We need more movies like this.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## cautious

Get Real.


----------



## bluecrime

Africa united


----------



## Nekomata

Hotel Rwanda.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The Samaritan(2012)
- Cleanskin(2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## fonz

The Wrestler


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Dangerous Method(2011)


----------



## DiscardedHeart

I just watched Die Hard 4 yesterday.


----------



## Deimos

Pitch Black.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shame(2011)


----------



## Gavroche

Argo, wanted to see if it lived up to the hype. Definitely a good movie, but deserving of best picture oscar? I don't really think so.


----------



## Still Waters

Oz -I kind of knew going in that it would probably stink -should of listened to that wise little voice.


----------



## renegade disaster

the tree of life-

I think a lot of people find this film confusing and I can see why. its not particularly straight forward and doesn't follow a standard story.to me its more about exploring the principles set out in the beginning, "nature" and "grace". these were represented many times through events and characters, it shows how we live in a world with both,how they clash and how grace can be tested by the reality of nature. its quite beautiful and moving at times.


----------



## mooncake

Friends With Benefits


----------



## sadcat

Watchmen.

I remember how much I loved it when it first came out, and how faithful I felt it was to the source material. But now that the hype is gone, it seemed kind of... ah... bleh. I still find both Jon's and Rorschach's performance to be ace, though.


----------



## always starting over

Just watched Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless mind like 10 minutes ago for class with like 25 other people. So depressing. Moved me to tears. Never happens with movies for me.


----------



## Still Waters

Finally watched The Life Of Pi.


----------



## TenYears

This is 40 (again).

Hilarious. Judd Apatow is pure genius. Takes my mind off of the miserable reality that has become my world.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Help(2011)


----------



## WakeMeUp

The Godfather part 2


----------



## catterpillar

I loved this short animated film "Dji. Death fails":


----------



## heysam

Cyberbully. I cried. I wish I had the same support from my mom when I was bullied at school in 6th grade.


----------



## Phoenix547

What Dreams May Come. Instant favorite.


----------



## Toad Licker

Green Lantern


----------



## Nekomata

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## cozynights

It took me ages to decide to watch it but it was Schindler's List. Simply beautiful!


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic Pizza


----------



## JEK68

4 Marx brothers films in a row.


----------



## Meli24R

Watched a documentary called The Imposter on netflix. Very intriguing and bizarre story.


----------



## Toad Licker

Caddyshack


----------



## Canadian Brotha

W.e. (2011)


----------



## Nekomata

Braindead.


----------



## IcedOver

Went to _Oz the Great and Powerful_ in 3D. The 3D is probably the best I've experienced. It's truly immersive and if you're going to the movie, you have to go for the 3D. The movie's no classic, but it's not that bad. It seems to be getting a lot of hate, but you can't really compare it to the classic movie; it's a different animal. I liked Finley the monkey and the little china doll/people (the latter something from Baum's novel). Still, Mila Kunis appears to be getting some hate, and it's to be expected when you're referencing one of the most iconic performances of all time. She looks and sounds a little silly as the Wicked Witch, but again, you have to take this movie as its own thing.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## misspeachy

Um, I think. . 
I can never ever remember films names nevermind.
It was scary and really good, well that's a bit of an overstatement, it was quite good though. 

If I answer this in a few weeks, the answer will be the Loneliest Planet, I really want to watch this film.


----------



## nml

had a binge on cheesy netflix horrors

*the sentinel* (decent knock off of rosemary's baby) 6/10
*silent night, deadly night* (daft Christmas slasher) 7/10
*Pin* (creepy, hitchcockian slasher) 9/10
*tucker and dale vs evil *(dumb but funny) 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Caddyshack II


----------



## Nekomata

The Final Destination.


----------



## DarrellLicht

One False Move.. early to mid 90's..

Been on a Billy Bob Thornton kick lately.


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers [2002]*


----------



## Nekomata

Fright Night (2011)

I liked it *nodnod*


----------



## bluecrime

Jack the Giant Slayer


----------



## tennislover84

Skyfall.  It was very entertaining.

I laughed at the part when James invited himself into a woman's shower, stark naked. It's funny; the things that James Bond can get away with, while still being the hero.


----------



## catcharay

Awake with Hayden Christensen and Jessica Alba
About a guy who stays awake during an operation. It was quite enjoyable


----------



## Toad Licker

The Final Cut


----------



## NeuromorPhish

花のあと


----------



## tennislover84

I just watched a film called "Unthinkable". It's a very thought provoking film about torture, and whether the ends justify the means. It's got a strong cast, with Samuel L Jackson, Martin Sheen, Carrie Ann Moss... yet I'd never heard of it before. It didn't even get a theatrical release.

A word of warning though. There are shocking scenes of graphic violence. There's a scene where a frightened innocent person gets brutally killed by one of the "good guys", so it's potentially very disturbing. But it's probably necessary to make you think.

A good film, but I'd have avoided it if I'd known how violent it was going to be.


----------



## ShyFX

Robocop 3 - so bad it was good


----------



## Charmander

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mars et Avril (2012)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Sinister D:


----------



## fonz

The Lives Of Others


----------



## mooncake

Say Anything
Away We Go


----------



## Camelleone

Brave


----------



## Revan

Wreck-It Ralph. It was actually pretty good


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Monsieur Lazhar (2011)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Well I'm watching Red: Werewolf Hunter now. But I watched The Call over the weekend.


----------



## Elad

Premium Rush

Not as good as I was hoping for .. but its not awful, I guess.


----------



## Joe

Fairy Tail: Priestess of the Phoenix


----------



## mooncake

Down in the Valley


----------



## Toad Licker

Miss Congeniality


----------



## Nekomata

Juno.


----------



## Xenos

Zero Dark Thirty.

Really, really well done. If I hadn't checked the run time before I watched I wouldn't have even noticed that it was two and a half hours; it completely involves you and the time moves right by. The movie is basically just a paced, methodical counter-terrorism procedural, and there's a single-mindedness that just grabbed me and pulled me along. And of course it perfectly reflects Jessica Chastain's character and her obsessive desperate need to catch Bin Laden. Argo was good, but if I had been on the Academy I would've voted for this instead.


----------



## noyadefleur

Rusalochka (1976)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seeking A Friend For The End Of The World


----------



## renegade disaster

godfather part 2-

it was good but I only got through half of it as I was feeling sick.


----------



## Josh2323

Silver linings playbook


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburban Girl


----------



## NoHeart

Django Unchained, it is truly a masterpiece!


----------



## drawan

Mississippi Burning


----------



## Roxanna

the impossible. it was a really good film but we watched it on a crap copy that my sis got -_-


----------



## IcedOver

Rented Robert Altman's _Quintet_, with Paul Newman, from Netflix DVD. I've liked some of Altman's work and have been wondering about this for a while, but it's not that great. The premise is interesting -- in a future, the world is frozen over, and when people freeze to death they're just dragged outside for roving Rottweilers to feed on. The few survivors are obsessed with a gambling game called Quintet where "kills" occur on the board. It turns out people are really going around killing each other off of kill lists supplied by a game manager. The movie has great production design and an existential feel, but is mostly dissatisfying.


----------



## Mur

Videodrome


----------



## fonz

Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Toad Licker

Imaginary Friend


----------



## shadeguy

You kill me (2007)

has some perfectly weird moments


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Now and Forever 2006 연리지


----------



## miminka

akasen chitai (1956)


----------



## Nekomata

The Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## probably offline

Kiki's delivery service.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Django Unchained(2012)
- The Gaurd(2011)


----------



## Vuldoc

Full Metal Jacket (Stanely Kubrick is an awesome director)


----------



## Marc999

Life of Pi

& 

Debbie does Dallas 

-One had more meaning than the other.


----------



## catcharay

Taken 2
The family members of those who he(Mill) kills during the first one are seeking revenge
It was standard, at times unrealistic but good enough


----------



## jgymcar

gi joe retaliation brilliant !


----------



## MindOverMood

Rush Hour


----------



## Tacos

Hostel


----------



## IveGotToast

The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn Part 2


----------



## ourwater

I watched Grown Ups (2010) last night. I also watched Life of Pi (2012) a last week. I haven't watched our Twilight Blu-ray yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Moonrise Kingdom(2012)


----------



## Nekomata

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I watched The Notebook the other night. Second time I ever saw it. It was a decent movie. The second half is a bit weak though. It's typical Hollywood glorifying, but it's not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## IcedOver

_Gummo_ off Netflix DVD, from Harmony Korine who made _Spring Breakers_ (haven't been to that yet). This was average, nothing special or revelatory. It had some funny moments. It makes you wonder whether this is how some self-righteous liberal dickheads really view people who live in small towns. This movie will make you think twice about going to a Chinese restaurant, however.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Harry Potter marathonnnnn


----------



## Astrofreak6

Norbit xD


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## ourwater

Watching: *Moon (2009)*


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## mooncake

Monsters Inc.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

John Carter(2012)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Fly (1986)
A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)


----------



## Toad Licker

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Kascheritt

Silver Linings Playbook. About a guy with a bipolar disorder who is out of psychiatric hospital after 8 months. Then he meets a women with her own issues :3 Loved it :]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Longford(2006)
- Snow White & The Huntsmen(2012)


----------



## fonz

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## mooncake

King of California


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## Nekomata

Saw IV


----------



## blue the puppy

jesus christ superstar:boogie


----------



## Nekomata

Camp Rock <3


----------



## IcedOver

_Spring Breakers_. It's gotten a lot of good reviews, but I found it to be way too overbearing and overwrought thematically, the complete opposite of the two other Harmony Korine films I've viewed which were so low key and naturalistic. This movie has some good stuff in it, but it's so in your face that it's off putting sometimes.


----------



## The Lonely Brain

The Birds


----------



## avoidobot3000

I watched a filmed version of Samuel Beckett's _Waiting for Godot_. It was really clever and funny, but it left me with a crushing existential dread when it finished.


----------



## AliBaba

I also recently saw Silver Linings Playbook which taught me that if you're a 38 year old male with mental health issues who lives with his parents and you take your meds and are real good than 22 year old Jennifer Lawrence will arrive on your door step cured of her ****tiness while still remaining freaky in a good way!

I rate this film **** out of ****


----------



## catcharay

Jack the giant slayer
It was just simple fun fare. Ewan McGregor had cool hair in it


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fugitive


----------



## DarrellLicht

Killer Joe


----------



## Sion

Megamind :f


----------



## drawan

Psycho (1960)


----------



## fonz

Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me


----------



## the collector

Due Date


----------



## renegade disaster

he's just not that into you-

this film basically made me more confused then I already was about the dating game.


----------



## Toad Licker

Air America


----------



## SunsetInMyVeins

The 3rd Jackass movie. I'm going to be seeing the Evil dead remake tomorrow so I'm pretty excited about that since I like the original a lot and I love horror movies in general.


----------



## kilgoretrout

The Hobbit. I will learn the 'Misty Mountains' lyrics, the most badass Dwarf song ever.


----------



## Existin

The Hours


----------



## elle3

mirror mirror


----------



## fonz

Juno


----------



## HollowPrince

SunsetInMyVeins said:


> The 3rd Jackass movie. I'm going to be seeing the Evil dead remake tomorrow so I'm pretty excited about that since I like the original a lot and I love horror movies in general.


Don't expect too much. I've heard it's good-ish, though not as good as original.

...

Some crappy movie on TV... I can''t remember the name.


----------



## SunsetInMyVeins

HollowPrince said:


> Don't expect too much. I've heard it's good-ish, though not as good as original.
> 
> ...
> 
> Some crappy movie on TV... I can''t remember the name.


Yeah, I'm kinda not knowing what to expect. I've heard so many good reviews and some bad reviews. It has a lot of gore(which I'm not surprised about because of the trailer). I don't have anything wrong with that since I can take gore but if the gore is the only selling point, that's kinda disappointing.


----------



## HollowPrince

SunsetInMyVeins said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda not knowing what to expect. I've heard so many good reviews and some bad reviews. It has a lot of gore(which I'm not surprised about because of the trailer). I don't have anything wrong with that since I can take gore but if the gore is the only selling point, that's kinda disappointing.


Well, I've read some review on one of the horror websites that there is a lot of gore, but that it wasn't scary & it was rather unintentionally funny.

Should be fun to see anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Will Tell


----------



## Hematite

Over an hour of nostalgia and dry eyes, then comes the ending and...










That's how everything within a 5-mile radius was converted into estrogen.


----------



## fonz

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## ourwater

Watching: *(500) Days of Summer [2009]*


----------



## InimitableJeeves

_Manon 70_ with Catherine Deneuve


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Avengers(2012)
~ Dr. Strangelove(1964)


----------



## ourwater

Watching:* The Rescuers Down Under [1990]*


----------



## ourwater

Watching:* Poltergeist [1982]*


----------



## Toad Licker

Scorched


----------



## tbyrfan

35 Up


----------



## ourwater

Watching:* Skyfall [2012]*


----------



## InimitableJeeves

_Marie Antoinette_


----------



## SunsetInMyVeins

HollowPrince said:


> Well, I've read some review on one of the horror websites that there is a lot of gore, but that it wasn't scary & it was rather unintentionally funny.
> 
> Should be fun to see anyway.


I didn't end up seeing it on Sunday. I actually ended up seeing it just today and got back from seeing it a little bit ago. It was really good in my opinion. The gore was definitely the selling point though which makes it disappointing. It was only scary in the beginning but it was more jump scares than anything. I liked it though yet there was someone that was sitting one seat down from me and asked my family and i how we liked it. They thought it sucked so I guess people had mixed opinions. *shrug*


----------



## JustAPhase

Forest Gump. For the 8194719th time. I swear I always almost cry at the same part.


----------



## HollowPrince

SunsetInMyVeins said:


> I didn't end up seeing it on Sunday. I actually ended up seeing it just today and got back from seeing it a little bit ago. It was really good in my opinion. The gore was definitely the selling point though which makes it disappointing. It was only scary in the beginning but it was more jump scares than anything. I liked it though yet there was someone that was sitting one seat down from me and asked my family and i how we liked it. They thought it sucked so I guess people had mixed opinions. *shrug*


Well, I'm glad to hear that (that you liked it). Should be fun to see, and since I'm still reluctant to see the original, I'll probably end up liking it. Besides, gore should be fun to see, as long there's a nice story too (Unlike The Collector for example).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cosmopolis(2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## MF Doom

Moon


----------



## ThePeon

MF Doom said:


> Moon


Loved that movie, which motivated me to Source Code over the weekend for the first time (same director).

Loved Source Code. Don't know why, but I though I'd be bored in it based on the commercials. Was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## renegade disaster

the cave of forgotten dreams


----------



## ourwater

*2001: A Space Odyssey *


----------



## hammerfast

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> _Marie Antoinette_


what a title , you my friend , are one hell of an intellectual


----------



## Toad Licker

Tears of the Sun


----------



## Charmander

Insidious. (Friend made me watch it) >.<


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


> Insidious. (Friend made me watch it) >.<


 I didn't _make_ you watch it..
Besides, you f*cking loved it!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

It was quite good actually


----------



## IcySoul

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## SunsetInMyVeins

HollowPrince said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear that (that you liked it). Should be fun to see, and since I'm still reluctant to see the original, I'll probably end up liking it. Besides, gore should be fun to see, as long there's a nice story too (Unlike The Collector for example).


Hope you get to see the original soon and the remake. Both are really good but I really do like what the remake added to it. Ugh, I hate The Collector. It was awful and really disturbing to me. I can take gore but the fact that this guy was torturing an innocent family was very disturbing to me.


----------



## HollowPrince

SunsetInMyVeins said:


> Hope you get to see the original soon and the remake. Both are really good but I really do like what the remake added to it. Ugh, I hate The Collector. It was awful and really disturbing to me. I can take gore but the fact that this guy was torturing an innocent family was very disturbing to me.


Yeah, I plan to see both in a month or so probably.
Eh, my bad, I meant The Collection. The Collector wasn't that bad to me, and it was better than the sequel (which is nothing new). Yeah, well... he has to torture someone xD

Funny Games is something similar, though the story I'd say was a lot worse, and it was just... blah.


----------



## Kelly*82

The Hunger Games


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## fonz

Carrie


----------



## catcharay

ItsEasierToRun said:


> It was quite good actually


I was actually about to watch this yest. but I couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

catcharay said:


> I was actually about to watch this yest. but I couldn't find it anywhere


 Its on Lovefilm and Netflix but other than that Im not sure..


----------



## Kascheritt

Oblivion. It was fine.


----------



## fonz

Half of Silver Linings Playbook. Fell asleep halfway through,was a good movie what I saw of it though


----------



## Karsten

Django Unchained.


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Sentence


----------



## TheExplosionist

Oblivion. Solid sci-fi 8/10.


----------



## DubnRun

Someone recommend me a movie.??. no hyped up stuff..


----------



## scooby

Spirited Away.


----------



## Keith

The Song of Bernadette


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I started watching Poltergeist 








But got bored and went to bed.. :|
I need to finish it! :b


----------



## IveGotToast

Unjango Dchained


----------



## Charmander

The boy in the striped pyjamas. 



catcharay said:


> I was actually about to watch this yest. but I couldn't find it anywhere


Projectfreetv.com seems to have everything and it's all free.


----------



## catcharay

Oh, thank you Charmander, you just reminded me of that site -totally forgot about it


----------



## Xenos

Wreck-It Ralph.

At its core it's a reasonably well-made computer animation film, as good as anything Dreamworks puts out, but probably not up to the standard of the best Pixar productions. The characters are likable and the movie has a lot of fun with the different game worlds. But if you're a gamer, especially a lifer like me who appreciates old 80s arcade games as well as modern ones, it's a must-see just because you'll catch all the in-jokes, and it's nice to watch your obsession/passtime get this grand and affectionate treatment on screen. I had a blast watching it.

Evil Dead (2013).

This is not so much a movie as it is an amusement park thrill ride; picture a cheap, gritty haunted hayride at a summer carnival somewhere in middle America crossed with a NASA re-entry simulator designed to throw you up against the wall with all sorts of "Gs" or whatever. The characters are more or less worthless and poorly acted, and the only draw is the kinetic, action-based horror scenes that go totally overboard on the violence and gore. You know better than anyone if you're up for that or not. If you're going to see it, though, I recommend a full theater, because the audience reaction helped me get caught up in the experience. It has none of the humor of the originals, sadly.


----------



## foe

Spring Breakers

5.5/10


----------



## renegade disaster

foe said:


> Spring Breakers
> 
> 5.5/10


damn! that doesn't sound promising! I was kind of interested in seeing this since its harmony korine, who I thought has done some interesting films in the past.


----------



## Supra

DubnRun said:


> Someone recommend me a movie.??. no hyped up stuff..


Requiem for a Dream
Drive
Eastern Promises
City of God, City of Men
The Believer
Gran Torino.

And the list could go on.


----------



## HotChiliPeppers

foe said:


> Spring Breakers
> 
> 5.5/10


only a 5.5? id give it at least a 7. i enjoyed it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Xenos said:


> Evil Dead (2013).
> 
> This is not so much a movie as it is an amusement park thrill ride; picture a cheap, gritty haunted hayride at a summer carnival somewhere in middle America crossed with a NASA re-entry simulator designed to throw you up against the wall with all sorts of "Gs" or whatever. The characters are more or less worthless and poorly acted, and the only draw is the kinetic, action-based horror scenes that go totally overboard on the violence and gore. You know better than anyone if you're up for that or not. If you're going to see it, though, I recommend a full theater, because the audience reaction helped me get caught up in the experience. It has none of the humor of the originals, sadly.


 I dont think I have the bollocks to watch this :afr:lol


----------



## fonz

Good Will Hunting


----------



## InTheEvening

The Perks of Being a Wallflower

Loved it


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Water


----------



## christacat

_He Died with a Felafel in His Hand _
Since I read the book recently. Loved it


----------



## renegade disaster

apres vous-

was great. a mix of romance and comedy. this bit cracked me up!


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Man On A Ledge(2012)
~ Battleship(2012)
~ We Need To Talk About Kevin(2011)


----------



## mooncake

Source Code


----------



## DarrellLicht

The Story of Luke

pretty much made me sad the entire time.


----------



## IveGotToast

renegade disaster said:


> damn! that doesn't sound promising! I was kind of interested in seeing this since its harmony korine, who I thought has done some interesting films in the past.


I would rate it higher mainly because i see it as a period piece that people will watch in 30 years and think "people actually used to be like that?" Kind of the same way that we watch the Breakfast Club. It's a very accurate portrayal of the youth today.

Oh and James Franco thinks he is an alien.


----------



## IveGotToast

Supra said:


> Requiem for a Dream
> Drive
> Eastern Promises
> City of God, City of Men
> The Believer
> Gran Torino.
> 
> And the list could go on.


Drive was pretty hyped up. I would recommend:

12 and Holding
Castaway on the Moon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

All on Netflix instant


----------



## renegade disaster

IveGotToast said:


> I would rate it higher mainly because i see it as a period piece that people will watch in 30 years and think "people actually used to be like that?" Kind of the same way that we watch the Breakfast Club. It's a very accurate portrayal of the youth today.
> 
> Oh and James Franco thinks he is an alien.


oh that sounds ok, I like films which take a look at culture, particularly if its like you say (a snapshot a certain time and place) i'll give a try then.


----------



## IveGotToast

renegade disaster said:


> oh that sounds ok, I like films which take a look at culture, particularly if its like you say (a snapshot a certain time and place) i'll give a try then.


Bit of a warning though. If you're like me and dislike Dubstep...










cause the movie is filled with it.


----------



## renegade disaster

IveGotToast said:


> Bit of a warning though. If you're like me and dislike Dubstep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause the movie is filled with it.


haha, oh dear! thanks for the warning.


----------



## TenYears

42


----------



## ilsr

Hobbit


----------



## ourwater

Watching: Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace


----------



## Raphael200

Rocky I


----------



## mud

Looper


----------



## Toad Licker

No Surrender


----------



## nml

IveGotToast said:


> I would rate it higher mainly because i see it as a period piece that people will watch in 30 years and think "people actually used to be like that?" Kind of the same way that we watch the Breakfast Club. It's a very accurate portrayal of the youth today.
> 
> Oh and James Franco thinks he is an alien.


huh, that makes it sounds quite good then. Or at least sort of interesting. I watched Julien the Donkey Boy (?) and Gummo on the recommendation of a friend, and boy oh boy did they suck, so I assumed the new one would be as pretentious, but maybe not.

Last one I saw was the Krays, with Steve from Eastenders. Pretty good.


----------



## Mister Spirit

John Dies At The End

I had to watch it twice to understand what was going on and even then, some of it was a little WTF-ish. I think it's mostly philosophical jargon with a dose of originality. I did like the roles that Dave and John were playing in the grand scheme of things, but whatever. It was a bit interesting, but nothing great. I think Men in Black fans would appreciate it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chisum


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cowboys


----------



## Estillum

Pink Floyd's The Wall


----------



## HollowPrince

A Haunted House... what a waste of time.


----------



## renegade disaster

two films I haven't seen for a good few years;

reservoir dogs followed by american psycho


----------



## IcedOver

_Jurassic Park_ in 3D. The 3D conversion was okay, not quite as good as that done for _Titanic_ but better than _The Phantom Menace_. It's really surprising how well the special effects for this have held up considering that this was made at the dawn of the CGI age. This was back when ingenuity was still being used to create unreal characters and monsters. They used a combination of practical animatronics and CGI. Today only CGI is used, lending a cartoonish quality to many things created with it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Big Jake


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

God Bless America..
F*cking LOVE that movie!


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Bravo


----------



## TheAzn

I think it is Raid of Entebbe, a TV movie posted on youtube.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Grave Encounters (Again).. Love it! :b


----------



## Mister Spirit

Scarface.

I can't believe I never saw this film until now at the age of 30. Such a classic.


----------



## Cam1

Pay It Forward


----------



## Still Waters

Oblivion-Good story but pretty draggy!


----------



## MarjoleinL

Yesterday I watched Zoolander with my brother. The movie was so bad, that it was good. You get it?


----------



## fonz

Battlestar Galactica (2003 Miniseries)


----------



## Toad Licker

Abandoned


----------



## IcedOver

Watched the ABC Hallmark movie "Remember Sunday" yesterday. This was really pretty good. It stars Zachary Levi, the amazing actor from "Chuck", and Alexis Bledel. It's basically "Memento" made into a romance movie, about a guy who had an aneurysm and now his memory after that is wiped every morning. He tries to date a girl and runs into problems because he can't remember her every time they meet. It's kind of sad and wistful, and I'd really recommend it. It's re-airing on ABC Family in a few days.


----------



## MindOverMood

Under fire: Journalists in combat

It was a great documentary, would recommend.


----------



## The Silent 1

The Place Beyond the Pines- Probably my favorite movie of the year, thus far.


----------



## radisto

The Game (1997)
I've watched 95% of the movies on every mind**** movie list on internet. I don't know what to watch now.


----------



## Keyblade

2 days ago, i watched Goldfinger (1964) james bond movie . I never watched the old ones before and they turn out pretty good


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Rear view window - Alfred Hitchcock 

Recommend it


----------



## ourwater

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Good Ones are Married


----------



## fromthe7

Just finished watching *Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai *


----------



## Toad Licker

The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Resident


----------



## IveGotToast

dontwaitupforme said:


> Rear view window - Alfred Hitchcock
> 
> Recommend it


The number of people that don't know Disturbia was rip off of this movie is quite DISTURBIAing. Get It?


----------



## CW1985

Shaun of the Dead

It was on TV earlier so I watched it (even though I have it on DVD)


----------



## dontwaitupforme

IveGotToast said:


> The number of people that don't know Disturbia was rip off of this movie is quite DISTURBIAing. Get It?


Haha, yes it is.


----------



## CD700

I never knew that lol
Hmm hitchcock would of hated it


----------



## slytherin

We Need to Talk About Kevin

So distressing!


----------



## Toad Licker

Jaws


----------



## Carla714

Seven Psychopaths. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## IveGotToast

Happythankyoumoreplease 

I'll say a good time no alcohol required.


----------



## pureblod

The name of the last film which I have watched is "3 idiots". I consider this film as a life changing motivation.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The watch.


----------



## fonz

Life Of Pi


----------



## galente

Warrior, with Tom Hardy and Nick Nolte.

Really good film. I thought it was going to be a bit chavvy and have no substance but its actually fantastic. Quite a deep film. Thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great New Wonderful


----------



## Nekomata

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## radisto

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Toad Licker

View from the Top


----------



## radisto

Silent House


----------



## Josh2323

Our idiot brother


----------



## kilgoretrout

ParaNorman
Pusher (1996)
The Bourne Legacy


----------



## Nekomata

Transformers the Movie (animated)


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Educating Rita :heart


----------



## ourwater

The Cure [1995]


----------



## tennislover84

The version of "The Three Musketeers" with Orlando Bloom.

It was weird. :blank I read the book by Alexandre Dumas when I was a teenager, and I don't remember any airships. And I'm pretty sure the musketeers weren't ninjas crossed with Neo from The Matrix. But I could be wrong. It was a long time ago when I read it. :b

I suppose it was entertaining though.


----------



## galente

Paranormal activity - highly over rated. well, it was entertaining, but not very scary. and not very realistic in the sense of "wow look demonic footprints.... lets sleep here another night."

Jack Reacher - good film. Tom cruise doesnt work as reacher, if you read th ebooks you'l know, but as a stand alone film it is very good


----------



## tennislover84

Nekomata said:


> Transformers the Movie (animated)


That's one of my favourite movies ever!  The first time I read your post, I just assumed it was the 2007 one. Nobody ever wants to watch the cartoon version with me.


----------



## Nekomata

tennislover84 said:


> That's one of my favourite movies ever!  The first time I read your post, I just assumed it was the 2007 one. Nobody ever wants to watch the cartoon version with me.


Naw, I wouldn't have included the 'animated' part xDDD. But yeah, it's an awesome movie x__x I have no one to watch it with either, they prefer the live action one ;_; but that one has a less awesome Starscream and no Dinobots.. *grumbles*

Madagascar.


----------



## NeverKnowsBest

ParaNorman.
I personally don't know why I watched it since I can't stand claymation.
Well I can stand to watch some like Tim Burton's Works, but that one was too much.


----------



## scooby

The Dark Knight Rises. I thought Bane was so much more badass than The Joker in the trilogy.


----------



## Keith

Band of Outsiders
Branded to Kill
MST3k the movie
Down Three Dark Streets
The Killer is Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Money for Nothing


----------



## ourwater

Hanna [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Season 1


----------



## Anyanka

Donnie Darko.










... it confused me.


----------



## Toad Licker

How Do You Know


----------



## HollowPrince

Anyanka said:


> Donnie Darko.
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly24epHzMT1r1dw2lo1_500.png
> 
> ... it confused me.
> 
> http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g437/Criman/tumblr_m3oqhuQNpw1qamnrw_zpsee898fc6.gif


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ble-understanding-donnie-darko-spoilers-4022/


----------



## Anyanka

HollowPrince said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ble-understanding-donnie-darko-spoilers-4022/


Heh, thank you.

I actually looked up on Wikipedia for an interpretation, it made a lot more sense from that! I'll be sure to see what they say in this thread too though. :clap


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Girl in the Cafe


----------



## Estillum

Anyanka said:


> Donnie Darko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... it confused me.


Did you watch the extended version? it makes a lot more sense.

*********

Django Unchained


----------



## Anyanka

Estillum said:


> Did you watch the extended version? it makes a lot more sense.
> 
> *********
> 
> Django Unchained


I'm not sure. I borrowed it from the library. Also, the disc stopped working during the middle so I missed a small chunk of that. :um

But I did do some reading on it and it makes a lot more sense now!


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost World


----------



## radisto

Hide and Seek


----------



## CoolRanch

Django Unchained.


----------



## Toad Licker

If Lucy Fell


----------



## ourwater

Point of No Return [1993]


----------



## CristianNC

Just got done watching "Requiem for a dream" and I freaking hated it, it's so freaking sad and depressing and overall horrible. 

Probably not for me, I'm just a sucker for happy movies.


----------



## juizdelinha

Toad Licker said:


> Ghost World


I love Buscemi character in that movie :yes

La humanité


----------



## ourwater

Field of Dreams [1989]


----------



## Keyblade

Up (2009)


----------



## Joeality

The 4 original Psycho movies (1-4)


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Volver


----------



## fonz

Gridlock'd


----------



## ourwater

Father Xmas [2001]


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

Just saw Iron Man III. It was okay, I guess.


----------



## scooby

CristianNC said:


> Just got done watching "Requiem for a dream" and I freaking hated it, it's so freaking sad and depressing and overall horrible.
> 
> Probably not for me, I'm just a sucker for happy movies.


Yeah, I didn't like it too much either. I'm pretty sure I felt a bit nauseous or got a headache or something from watching it.


----------



## 87Daniel

Beautiful creatures


----------



## ourwater

Domino [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret of My Success


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Heathers... again. Lest I forget how awesome it is.


----------



## ourwater

Knowing [2009]


----------



## losteternal

Orphan, very good. I don't normally sit still for that long.


----------



## Estillum

Paul


----------



## Keyblade

Friends with Benefits


----------



## Magnus

Idiocracy.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The Wanderers


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## Alienated

Avatar 

I love Neytiri she has all the qualities I want in a woman, and the 10 ft. thing could be kinda fun 
I could start on Tuesday and wouldn't finish till Saturday OH YAH she got me blue balled :0


----------



## Miss Maple

Catch Me If You Can 

Probably one of my favorite films now. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## fonz

Dancer In The Dark


----------



## catcharay

Star trek (new version movie)
surprisingly good


----------



## radisto

The Caller


----------



## prisonofmind

Behind The Mask:The Rise of Leslie Vernon.


----------



## radisto

The Hole (2001)


----------



## mike91

at the movies or at home if at home it ted at the movies i cant remember the name it was 10 years ago


----------



## radisto

Dead End


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## radisto

The Ward


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: The Next Generation: Season 1


----------



## Sinatra

Just watched Iron Man 3 last night, it was alright I guess but I'm not a really big Iron Man fan


----------



## ourwater

Captain Jean-Luc Picard: The technique of a desperate man.


----------



## ourwater

Lost Highway [1997]


----------



## radisto

The Shrine

it's hard to find a good horror movie


----------



## asphodel

Cloud Atlas.

"Our lives are not our own. From womb to tomb, we are bound to others
- past and present. And by each crime and every kindness we birth our future."


----------



## ourwater

The NeverEnding Story [1984]


----------



## kurtcobain

X men 3 the last stand


----------



## Elad

the words - I enjoyed it although I wish the ending was better, by the end I felt like I just re-watched inception.

life of pi - regret not reading the book beforehand, loved the movie and opened up a can of feels. 

only thing is both were such open endings, now I need a movie where everyone dies or something.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## ourwater

Silver Linings Playbook [2012]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010 Remake)


----------



## ourwater

The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie [2004]


----------



## DarrellLicht

Shakes The Clown .... I love that movie :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Skyfall


----------



## Toad Licker

Water for Elephants


----------



## ourwater

The Lost World: Jurassic Park [1997]

I'm watching it on my projector setup using some fake blue/red 3D glasses I bought on ebay.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Grudge


----------



## aquilla

*The hunt* .It's a danish film. It's about a lonely kindergarten teacher who is accused of molesting a child. No evidence, nothing. Just the claim of the little girl and everyone suddenly believes. I was so ... shocked and emotional after watching this one. I could not help myself nearly shouting " OH COME ON PEOPLE" at the screen . But really, even though the situation of "The Hunt" is very special and not everyday-like, I think that's exactly how people react to such things. How I would react if that was my child. But still, "OHh COME ON PEOPLE"


----------



## KangalLover

fetih 1453
it's a movie about how turks coquered istanbul. really great movie


----------



## IcedOver

_Sickness House_.


----------



## ourwater

Brave [2012]


----------



## Diáfanos

The Man from Nowhere


----------



## ourwater

Mr. & Mrs. Smith [2005]


----------



## ForBrighterDays

God Bless America - really good film.


----------



## Toad Licker

This Means War


----------



## ourwater

Flight of the Navigator [1986]


----------



## Magaly22

Country Strong


----------



## Lish3rs

Cruel Intentions

I have seen it multiple times (I like Reese Witherspoon), and it was the best thing on TV. On "O! Oxygen" lol.


----------



## DarrellLicht

City of Life and Death

I watched it without subtitles.. WWII movie about the bad **** the Japanese did to the Chinese.


----------



## AlchemyFire

The original Tron from 1982


----------



## IveGotToast

Cabin in the Woods 

Defiantly not what i was expecting.


----------



## CordyRae

17 Girls

A french movie about a pregnancy pact.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx

The Forgotten (2004)
starring Julianne Moore

Told that their children never existed, a man and woman soon discover that there's a much bigger enemy at work.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Lost in translation


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Life As We Know It


----------



## tennislover84

Spanish Judges.

A crime thriller with Matthew Lillard, who was one of the killers in Scream (the crazy one.) I thought it was pretty good.

I watched it as part of my drive to see every film with Valeria Golino, ever.


----------



## Nibbler

Side Effects


----------



## IveGotToast

Into The Wild

My 4th time watching it.


----------



## Toad Licker

North


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Pact :no SMH


----------



## berlingot

The Great Gatsby. before that, i watched The Seventh Seal (1957). next is Sense & Sensibility.


----------



## HollowPrince

ItsEasierToRun said:


> The Pact :no SMH


Crappy, right? Well, at least I thought so xD


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

HollowPrince said:


> Crappy, right? Well, at least I thought so xD


It disappointed me.. There was only 2 scares in the whole film that actually got me.. :|


----------



## RachealLaster

Star Wars Return of the Jedi


----------



## blueidealist26

Horrible Bosses.. started it way back last year, but never finished it lol. It was pretty funny.


----------



## IveGotToast

Fistful Of Dollars 

Sergio Leone is the king of westerns.


----------



## Perkins

Didn't like it.


----------



## ourwater

Super 8 [2012]


----------



## Lish3rs

_Naruto: Road to Ninja_


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Father of the Bride 2! Fronk and George Banks are cute together


----------



## green9206

Wreck it Ralph.
Loved the movie..the characters, the animations, the plot,the comedy..pretty damn good.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Yi Yi (2000)


----------



## ourwater

Léon: The Professional [1994]


----------



## Etal_ Ladybug

I ordered the movie This is 40 on Sun annnnd I LOVED ITXD


----------



## Toad Licker

3 A.M.


----------



## Dakota54

this is very interesting post and i like it.....i watch Final Destination last movie


----------



## ourwater

Hunger Games [2012]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Savages
~ Drive
~ The Hunter


----------



## Nibbler

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## Toad Licker

Beyond Borders


----------



## ourwater

War of the Worlds [2005]


----------



## catcharay

The collection (horror/thriller)


----------



## Nekomata

The Haunting of Molly Hartley.


----------



## mezzoforte

Iron Man 3


----------



## Josh2323

Kalifornia
Currently watching 10 years


----------



## laura024

The Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker

1941


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Contraband


----------



## radisto

House at the End of the Street


----------



## berlingot

Sense & Sensibility


----------



## ourwater

Unstoppable [2010]


----------



## Xtraneous

The documentary, bully.


----------



## heartofchambers

Xtraneous said:


> The documentary, bully.


A very emotional & infuriating documentary 

I watched Perfume: The story of a murderer
Quaint.


----------



## ourwater

The Goonies [1985]


----------



## ourwater

Man on Fire [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Alphabet Killer


----------



## Malek

Just saw the 2nd StarTrek movie, it was great.


----------



## Kanova

Snatch


----------



## InimitableJeeves

De Particulier à Particulier


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Rebel Without A Cause.


----------



## buklti

Star Trek Into Darkness. It rocked. Better than I expected.


----------



## fonz

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Your Number?


----------



## fromthe7




----------



## mooncake

The Sessions


----------



## Boss

Beyond the Pines....pretty good actually

would of been better as a mini-show though imo, like 6 episodes.....too much for one movie


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Resident Evil: Damnation.. Finally! ^.^


----------



## Toad Licker

New Best Friend


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Boogeyman 2

It was pretty f*ckin' sick and not in a good way D:


----------



## netherclaws

Mama
c:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

netherclaws said:


> Mama
> c:


:yes :high5


----------



## radisto

The Objective
The worst movie I saw this year.
Scary is a misleading tag on netflix.


----------



## Soilwork

The Omen just now. I also watched The Texas Chain Saw Massacre last night. Both are classics.


----------



## Keyblade

The Great Gatsby, and this is one brilliant movie. It's really amazing


----------



## green9206

The Lorax. Very nice movie.


----------



## crimewave

Walk The Line.


----------



## mfd

Looper.

I'd like to see Cloud Atlas now that it's on DVD.


----------



## mooncake

Fatal Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker

Fatso


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Better Off Dead


----------



## asittingducky

Malek said:


> Just saw the 2nd StarTrek movie, it was great.


I'm getting myself hyped up to watch it. Just rewatched the first one from JJ Abrams as well as some classic good episodes


----------



## Perkins

Warm Bodies.


----------



## Elad

star trek into darkness

good film, only problem I had was benedict cumberbatch, not because his acting was bad but because I recently saw him on graham norton and he was exactly the same. still a fun film though.


----------



## catcharay

Executive decision; The losers


----------



## galente

Iron Man 3 - worst of the 3 films. In fact I Thought it was pants 


Star trek into Darkness was bad ***, saw that this weekend too


----------



## Transcending

Shadow People - it was one those crappy based on "true" events horror movies


----------



## Toad Licker

View from the Top


----------



## ourwater

National Treasure [2004]


----------



## WhisperingPines05

The Strangler (1964) - a decent b film about a hefty, unattractive lab technician whose overbearing hag mother drives him to murder multiple nurses in an unnamed city.


----------



## Nekomata

Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## tennislover84

Golino Fest continues with "An Occasional Hell" from 1996. A low budget film adaption of a book. I had to buy a Polish language DVD and work out how to turn the subtitles off.

Well... the plot was confusing, but I liked it. I am a sucker for Valeria Golino and I'm sure I'll sit through many more confusing films before Golino Fest comes to an end (if it ever ends...)


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female 2: The Psycho


----------



## ourwater

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial [1982]


----------



## aquilla

*Paranormal activity*  It was funny. But I always find horror movies funny. I watched it with my flatmate and she was constantly screaming and saying that she cannot look , thats too scary for her. And I was just ruining the whole atmosphere with my laughter


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Nekomata

The Pink Panther [2006]


----------



## ourwater

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation [season 1], Disk 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Theft Parsons


----------



## HannahG

*Star Trek: Into the Darkness* - Loved it! I'm not a Trekkie but my mom is and she apparently loved it too so I would recommend people go see it.


----------



## asittingducky

Star Trek: Into the Darkness. The action got intense and awesome. The plot could've been a little deeper. Spock's and Kirk's bromance got a little too gay for my tastes when Spock got all emo.
Overall I hope Hollywood keeps them coming. It would be awesome to see Cap'n Picard on the silver screen again.


----------



## IveGotToast

Safe

Typical Jason Statham movie, but still enjoyable. A lot of fighting, and no deep plots, but great for getting your testosterone fix. Wouldn't have paid money for it though.


----------



## radisto

The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## Toad Licker

Southie


----------



## tennislover84

"Harem Suare"

Which according to the English film poster is "An Erotic Tale of Sexual Freedom" :| 

And that's a total lie by the way! :b There's some standing around naked in Turkish baths and that's it. Nobody even has sex! But since I bought the Italian version without that tagline, I wasn't disappointed with the false advertising. My version says "A forbidden love in a world of secrets", which sounds much more respectable, doesn't it?

Anyway, it's actually a historical drama set in the Sultan's harem, during the fall of the Ottoman Empire. The lead character falls in love with one of the black eunuchs that guard the palace. I'm not sure why the Sultan uses eunuchs who are all black, exclusively as his guards. But then the Sultan has to flee, and all his concubines get left behind to fend for themselves. It's a sad story about people in slavery, who can't cope with being free.

It was a bit tricky to follow the plot, since it was one of those flashback affairs, where you're supposed to work it out as you go along. The difficulty of which was compounded by being in Turkish, dubbed into Italian, with English subtitles. :b Oh well. Another one ticked off the list, I suppose.


----------



## Lemonmonger

Envy. Comedy with Ben Stiller and Jack Black. Not as good a movie as I had hoped, but it had it's jokes.


----------



## radisto

Warm Bodies


----------



## zomgz

I watched The Dictator on Neflix. It was freaking funny lol!


----------



## fonz

Blow Up(1966) - fell a bit short of expectations,but still a solid 7.5/10


----------



## Thatguy55

Black Dynamite.


----------



## radisto

The Hidden Face (La Cara Oculta)


----------



## green9206

The Incredibles.


----------



## Toad Licker

Paper Man


----------



## mooncake

Frozen River


----------



## Dat Gyul

Huh...I have to think. Gangster Squad back in January.


----------



## purplefruit

Thatguy55 said:


> Black Dynamite.


DYNOMITE! DYNOMITE!!

Last one I watched was


----------



## radisto

Dark Skies
Dream House


----------



## inerameia

Half Baked, like a week ago


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Hamlet 1996 with Kenneth Branagh and Kate Winslet


----------



## jlscho03

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World, watched today (I'm sick)


----------



## catcharay

Rush hour lol funny


----------



## TryingMara

Life of Pi


----------



## VirtualAntics

Iron Man 3 and Olympus Has Fallen. (I watched both back to back at the local cinema.)


----------



## mardymoo

Titanic was on the teevee the other night and I blubbed like a baby.


----------



## Toad Licker

High Crimes


----------



## darkhoboelf

frankenweenie


----------



## ourwater

The Client [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Bridge to Terabithia [2007]


----------



## tennislover84

mardymoo said:


> Titanic was on the teevee the other night and I blubbed like a baby.


And I knooow that my heart will go onnn... :b

I was starting to tear up several times during the film I just watched. It was "Quiet Chaos" (Caos Calmo), which is yet another Italian film with Valeria Golino in, as I continue to plow through her filmography...

It's about a man who has just lost his wife, and he can't grieve properly. So he sits on a park bench outside his daughter's school everyday, waiting to pick her up. But he keeps seeing the same faces in the park, and all the people's lives turn out to be intertwined with his.

It's one of the best films I've seen in years, and I'd recommend it to anyone. Very funny, tragic, sweet, and poignant.


----------



## radisto

The Fourth Kind


----------



## running n circles

Sunshine Cleaning


----------



## ourwater

Life of Pi [2012]


----------



## ryancc

Giant Mechanical Man


----------



## ourwater

Hounddog [2007]


----------



## Bohuw

The Negotiator (Samuel L Jackson and Kevin Spacey)

Kevin Spacey is soo underrated. He plays intimidating roles quite well.


----------



## LeFrost

the horse of turin


----------



## Toad Licker

Novocaine


----------



## ourwater

Witness [1985]


----------



## radisto

Truth or Die, the movie sucks but Jennie Jacques is hot in it that it's totally worth it.


----------



## ourwater

Blow Out [1981]


----------



## fonz

ourwater said:


> Blow Out [1981]


Great movie,really underrated


----------



## sadness36

Pursuit of Hapiness


----------



## Keyblade

Water for Elephants


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Corpse bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## IcedOver

"Iron Man 3": I've got to say, I was quite underwhelmed by this one. The first one, to me, is one of the very best superhero movies ever, and the second is also very good. I guess the change of director to the guy whose sole directorial credit was the quite bad "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang" really made a difference. It has some good moments, but the whole villain plot is ludicrous and not fully fleshed out.


----------



## Natsu

^ Just watched Iron Man 3 as well. I enjoyed it alot; it's definitely retained the humour from the previous movies (I was afraid they were going to go all Dark Knight gloomy). Something about the plot bothered me a little....I'd need to see it a couple more times to figure out exactly what.


----------



## MindOverMood

American Beauty


When it's on tv, I have to watch it.


----------



## Tibble

The perks of being a wallflower. Such a good movie, I highly recommend it. I rarely cry to movies, but this one really got to me.


----------



## Charmander

The Matrix.


----------



## JezZar

Blade runner, Great film really questions what it is to be human nowadays.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last Supper


----------



## IveGotToast

End Of Watch. Loved it.


----------



## ourwater

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Stardust


----------



## ourwater

Jack Reacher


----------



## Estillum

Fight Club


----------



## InimitableJeeves

A Royal Affair

It was absolutely incredible and Danish is such a beautiful language.


----------



## cat001

Quatermass and the Pit

It was ok, I liked the concept.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bringing Up Bobby


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-The Crazies (2010)
-Silent Hill: Revelation (2012)


----------



## Planbee

A Good Day to Die Hard.


----------



## percon21

American Beauty. Good movie.


----------



## ourwater

Sleepwalking [2008]


----------



## always starting over

Hot Fuzz

First time a movie made me laugh out loud in a long time. I'd seen bits and pieces on TV, but not the whole thing all the way through. The plot is actually really complex and the parody of cop movies is spot-on and ridiculous.


----------



## green9206

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -The Crazies (2010)
> -Silent Hill: Revelation (2012)


Is Silent Hill worth watching ?
Battleship. Good fun sci fi alien invasion movie.


----------



## fonz

Citizen Kane (1941). 8/10,I was expecting 9.5+/10


----------



## fredbloggs02

V for Vendetta


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

mohit9206 said:


> Is Silent Hill worth watching ?


Meh.. The acting is pretty poor but the effects were really good


----------



## The Enemy Within

Winchester 73'
How Green Was My Valley
Great Expectations - David Lean Version


----------



## Toad Licker

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I don't even- :stu


----------



## losteternal

Drag Me To Hell. A woman is cursed after refusing a mortgage extension to an elderly customer. It gets a bit nasty.


----------



## ourwater

The Good Son [1993]


----------



## 0180917

Leon: The Professional


----------



## Orchestrated

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey


----------



## ourwater

Broken City [2013]


----------



## forgottensoul

The Godfather and Zombieland


----------



## catcharay

Terminator 2; The cleaner


----------



## KangalLover

head-on: a really great turkish-german movie about 2 immigrants in germany. i really liked the movie
stardust: really great.and claire dance is always great 
stargate 1994: this movie was REALLY bad.


----------



## Destabilise

Clockwork Orange


----------



## Toad Licker

I Married Who?


----------



## Keyblade

Enter the dragon - with Bruce lee


----------



## randomperson

Detour. About a guy trapped in his car under a mudslide. I liked it.


----------



## ourwater

Who Framed Roger Rabbit [1988]


----------



## The Enemy Within

kimsungbabak said:


> stargate 1994: this movie was REALLY bad.


I watched Stargate on cinema back in the day.I don't recall the synopsis now but I do remember I enjoyed...I was a teen back then 

Right now :


----------



## green9206

Stir of Echoes


----------



## Heyyou

The Usual Suspects, I could watch it everyday.


----------



## bobbythegr8

Training Day. Denzel Washington at his best.


----------



## MindOverMood

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## januarygirl

Beetlejuice


----------



## shyaddict

fast and furious six is the last movie i seen all the way through.


----------



## ourwater

The Thing [1982]


----------



## IcedOver

"House of Voices", from the director of "Martyrs". This movie sucked! It was just a retread of "The Devil's Backbone", "The Sixth Sense", "The Others" and stuff like that.


----------



## Orchestrated

Hercules!


----------



## TSVM15

The last one I watched in a theater? Men in Black III.
Last one I watched recently? Heroine. It's a Bollywood movie by Madhur Bhandarkar. It's available on Netflix.


----------



## Lipizzan

Orchestrated said:


> Hercules!


:mushy 
I know what I'm doing tonight!


----------



## radisto

Fast & Furious 6

it was kind of predictable and the jokes sucked


----------



## robbie1984

The Last Exorcism II - not as good as the first one but liked it 7/10


----------



## ourwater

The Beach [2000]


----------



## cafune

Amélie.








Female lead was so quirky/eccentric, playful, introverted, and shy. Rather unusual film. Loved it.

Oh. Also, Star Trek into Darkness.








I found the plot thin. D'oh well.


----------



## Robot the Human

Bucky Larson. Oh, what an adventure.


----------



## ASB20

Great Gatsby. It's just too hard of a story to make into a film; I wasn't impressed. Leo did a good job in his role, but it was too much on the visuals.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Because I am such a devoted fan of Helena Bonham Carter I watched "Hazard of Hearts."


----------



## ourwater

Pet Sematary [1989]


----------



## WhisperingPines05

Le combat dans l'île (1962)


----------



## buklti

Oblivion. It was better than I thought it was going to be. The visual effects were awesome. The British chick who skinny dips is super hot.


----------



## Nekomata

Hairspray.


----------



## KangalLover

adam


----------



## punksparkyrock

The cabin in the woods


----------



## sleepydrone

The Host


----------



## ourwater

Panic Room [2002]


----------



## cafune

Eat Pray Love.








It was exactly what I needed today (technically, yesterday).


----------



## ourwater

AC/DC: Live At Donington [1992]


----------



## catcharay

Dark skies (horror) - creepy and scary


----------



## ourwater

Pet Sematary II [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tiptoes


----------



## ourwater

Pet Semetary II [1992], That was really Paramount? I will finish watching later.

Watching: Say Anything [1989]


----------



## ourwater

Zombieland [2009]


----------



## zojirushi

Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist


----------



## Aquisse

Clean, Shaven.

It's a film about Paranoid Schizophrenia, there's a link on youtube to watch free.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## ourwater

The Good Son [1993]


----------



## PsyKat

Django Unchained... Tarentino never fails me


----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## ourwater

Quantum of Solace [2008]


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Le Dîner de Cons


----------



## herk

Blow Out


----------



## MurrayJ

Office Space (being obvious)



The indicator that made me watch this movie was the internetmeme 'That would be great'.


----------



## Mithun

Hangover 3


----------



## Keyblade




----------



## Fairydust

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane.


----------



## Josh2323

Finally went to go see Iron Man 3 with my kids yesterday, can't wait to go see Man of Steel next time they come and visit again


----------



## Toad Licker

Anywhere But Here


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

catcharay said:


> Dark skies (horror) - creepy and scary


 The trailer for that looked absolute horse****! I don't believe you.. :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Fast Five <3


----------



## tennislover84

I watched The Rock, followed by Terminator 2: Judgement Day.

Although he isn't really in Terminator 2, why does Michael Biehn always die in films? He dies in The Terminator, he dies in The Rock, he dies in Tombstone, he dies in The Abyss.

He even dies in Alien 3, offscreen, after actually surviving the events of Aliens!!! How cruel is that?


----------



## ourwater

Hide and Seek


----------



## always starting over

Watching The Departed right now


----------



## catcharay

ItsEasierToRun said:


> The trailer for that looked absolute horse****! I don't believe you.. :b


The spookiness level probably intensified cos I watched it at the dead of night and the lights were all turned off lol :afr


----------



## catcharay

Mama. Guillermo del Toro directs


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

catcharay said:


> The spookiness level probably intensified cos I watched it at the dead of night and the lights were all turned off lol :afr


 After I heard "Epic game of Modern Warfare" and "That's what save buttons are for, pal" I was like "No! :no Just no!" :doh


----------



## meganmila

Magic Mike


----------



## Toad Licker

Priceless


----------



## always starting over

ItsEasierToRun said:


> After I heard "Epic game of Modern Warfare" and "That's what save buttons are for, pal" I was like "No! :no Just no!" :doh


Hahaha same here


----------



## AwkwardKat

The Devil Wears Prada with Anne Hathaway and Meryl Streep


----------



## shelbster18

The Green Hornet on TV last night. lol It was such a boring movie. xD


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

always starting over said:


> Hahaha same here


:lol "Save buttons".. What the actual ****!? :doh


----------



## tennislover84

Toad Licker said:


> Priceless


With Audrey Tautou? Because that's a great film.  I might watch it again sometime soon.


----------



## JustAPhase

It was a short adaptation of the short story "And occurrence at Owl Creek bridge" by Ambrose Pierce.


----------



## ourwater

Naked Fear


----------



## Toad Licker

Nobody's Baby


----------



## green9206

Just watched After Earth. Its an ok movie but certainly not as bad as the critics pointed out to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

Toast


----------



## ourwater

Because Of Winn-Dixie


----------



## Nekomata

Stormbreaker.


----------



## That random dude

The anchorman...pretty funny.


----------



## Still Waters

Finally watched Shutter Island! My tiny brain is still swirling! Leonardo Decaprio is such a fantastic actor and chooses incredible roles!


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

*Brick*, pretty neat murder mystery, good humour, doesn't take itself seriously, I guess people describe it as a film noir kind of thing but I'm not too familiar with the term....imdb description:
_"A teenage loner pushes his way into the underworld of a high school crime ring to investigate the disappearance of his ex-girlfriend."_
The absurdity of all this serious crime stuff happening within the context of high school student's lives provides a lot of the humor.

I'd recommend it to see if you want a nifty light hearted thing, and definitely a good one to see with other people. The main character loner is played by Joseph Gordon Levitt, who I thought was extremely overrated for his acting until I saw Mysterious Skin.


----------



## mooncake

Celeste & Jesse Forever


----------



## zojirushi

Raising Arizona


----------



## zojirushi

Fairydust said:


> What Ever Happened to Baby Jane.


Gonna watch that.


----------



## Minkiro

Stoker. Amazing movie, one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Sister's Keeper


----------



## Minkiro

aquilla said:


> *The hunt* .It's a danish film. It's about a lonely kindergarten teacher who is accused of molesting a child. No evidence, nothing. Just the claim of the little girl and everyone suddenly believes. I was so ... shocked and emotional after watching this one. I could not help myself nearly shouting " OH COME ON PEOPLE" at the screen . But really, even though the situation of "The Hunt" is very special and not everyday-like, I think that's exactly how people react to such things. How I would react if that was my child. But still, "OHh COME ON PEOPLE"


Saw that one not too long ago! Was really good!:yes


----------



## tennislover84

Into The Sun.

A Steven Seagal film. I read a review that said something like "Seagal spends an hour talking to people in Japanese, before deciding to kill everyone", which sums up the movie very well.


----------



## SilentWitness

Minkiro said:


> Stoker. Amazing movie, one of my favorites for sure.


It was amazing! I loved it!


----------



## scaredlittlemama

Reign of Fire (not much on that early in the morning)


----------



## scaredlittlemama

^
I'd watch it again.


----------



## cafune

Casablanca.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

L'Appartement (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Come Early Morning


----------



## Aquisse

reefer madness


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

(2011)


----------



## Princu

Man of Steel..
Awesome movie.7/10
Characters were a bit underdeveloped though.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Sylvia (again)


----------



## Toad Licker

Roads to Riches


----------



## shelbster18

The Texas Chainsaw. It's the new one. I'd give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Dulcinera

The person above me who said they'd give the new texas chainsaw massacre 7.5/10. You're crazy. Terrible movie. I'd rather be chopped up by leather face that watch that ****ty movie again

Box of moonlight, best movie i've watched recently


----------



## shelbster18

Dulcinera said:


> The person above me who said they'd give the new texas chainsaw massacre 7.5/10. You're crazy. Terrible movie. I'd rather be chopped up by leather face that watch that ****ty movie again


Ha, that's your opinion then. You hated the movie, so that's fine by me. I was just giving a reasonable rating on the movie. We all have our opinions.


----------



## ourwater

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial [1982]


----------



## Xenos

Oz the Great and Powerful.

I was actually kind of surprised by how much I hated it. I went in at least hoping for some interesting visual design, and a few of the landscapes of Oz looked nice, but there wasn't anything especially creative and most of the sets reminded me of the Las Vegas strip. James Franco is, let's just say it, not a very good actor, but then again nobody else in the movie has any real subtlety or chemistry either. And I found it super depressing that the only way Hollywood can imagine the climax of a fantasy film, even a Wizard of Oz reboot, is with a big built-up battle sequence. Not a single scene worked above the level of Saturday morning cartoon. The China girl was the only character that was even sort of okay, but not really. Overall, terrible.


----------



## KelsKels

The Incredible Hulk. Its too bad that movie DOESNT EVEN MATTER since they switched actors in the Avengers. Eff. Well maybe they'll remake the Hulk movies like they are Spiderman. Although I doubt it.


----------



## catcharay

Fragile (UK horror)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Brighton Rock. It was ****.


----------



## russianruby

Inglourious basterds.
Untraditional in the sense that nothing turns out as expected 10/10


----------



## monotonous

jeff who lives at home, very good movie


----------



## Ventura

"The bedtime story" (Adam Sandler)


----------



## Winterwalk

Lady Gambler (Showa Onna Bakuto). All about loyalty and revenge. Good stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dummy


----------



## Nekomata

The Da Vinci Code.


----------



## JustRachel

I watched the other guys, again, last night. Pretty good film.
Before that I watched: fast 5 & american reunion, for the millionth times lol.
Dying to see fast 6 & the hangover 3 though!!


----------



## shelbster18

The new Ice Age movie. It was pretty good.


----------



## always starting over

Man of Steel

Better than all the Marvel movies. Every single one. Restored my faith in Zack Snyder after Sucker Punch, as well as the potential for a good Justice League movie.


----------



## green9206

Man of Steel. Great movie.


----------



## fonz

This Is England


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Schindler's List. The best I have seen in some time.


----------



## ninjaslol

Hills have eyes 2. Didnt like it ~.~


----------



## MoonlitMadness

The Purge..


----------



## radisto

Stoker 8/10
Now You See Me 7/10
Hangover Part III 5/10
After Earth 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Waiting City


----------



## ourwater

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides [2011]


----------



## TryingMara

Now You See Me


----------



## always starting over

ninjaslol said:


> Hills have eyes 2. Didnt like it ~.~


That's what I've heard from everyone I know who's seen it. I love the first one (from the 2000s), but it's so scary I rarely watch it when it's not October.


----------



## catcharay

Iron man iii. there were moments of laughter but the plot was still stupid. W


----------



## Meli24R

The Impossible-it was beautifully made and I bawled my eyes out


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Magnificent Natural Fist.. Possibly the best movie ever made! :lol


----------



## Nekomata

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker

Ransom


----------



## mooncake

The Place Beyond the Pines.

It was OK, I didn't enjoy it as much as I'd expected to.


----------



## cosmicslop

Dear Zachary: A letter to a son about his father
Lilja 4-ever
We Need to Talk About Kevin

What a happy weekend I had.


----------



## ourwater

Oz the Great and Powerful [2013]


----------



## KangalLover

che: part one


----------



## netherclaws

The Call 

It was awesome.


----------



## MelissaR

The Bourne legacy


----------



## green9206

Hansel and Gretel:Witch Hunters-Pretty good movie
Oz the great and powerful-again another pretty good movie.


----------



## catcharay

Fast v. Enjoyable. Walker is a really bad actor lol


----------



## green9206

Silent Night[2012]


----------



## zojirushi

Bully, just now.


----------



## ourwater

Saving Private Ryan [1998]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## loneranger

Man of Steel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Patch Adams


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

'Teeth' 

What has been seen, cannot be unseen! :afr


----------



## timidSeal

Quartet. After having been to a 90-yr old person's funeral Monday, this movie full of old people added to my depressed mood thinking about getting old and dying.


----------



## Kimonosan

Warm Bodies which my sister made me watch since she is obsessed.


----------



## KangalLover

che : part 2


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

'The Raid'

****ing AMAZING movie!! :eyes


----------



## ourwater

The Sixth Sense [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Definitely, Maybe


----------



## Toad Licker

Telling You


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Attack The Block


----------



## tennislover84

Mr Bean's Holiday.

It's a strange film, because I don't even think it's that funny. I mean compared to the Mr Bean tv series, which is cringe-inducingly hilarious. And even the first Mr Bean film has some very funny scenes, although it's weirdly Americanised.

But I just find it to be a feel-good movie, that cheers me up. Hope you all enjoyed my critique on Mr Bean's Holiday...


----------



## Toad Licker

Delicacy


----------



## green9206

World War Z


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Wilderness

-Amityville Horror (Remake)


----------



## Transcending

The Purge - A rather nice movie, not a classic by any means but does not make you feel like you wasted an hour and a half of your life.


----------



## Charmander

mohit9206 said:


> World War Z


Was it as bad as people are saying it is?


----------



## ourwater

Red Lights


----------



## russianruby

The hobbit: an unexpected journey. For some reason I hate Bilbo Baggins because of the ring...


----------



## green9206

Charmander said:


> Was it as bad as people are saying it is?


Its not bad at all in fact its quite good actually.


----------



## mfd

(500) Days of Summer.

I'd been looking for something to watch on Netflix and remembered hearing good things about that one. Wasn't bad :yes

*:wife "I hate this song!"*


----------



## CW1985

Star Wars, Episode III


----------



## Nekomata

Howling IV


----------



## Toad Licker

Highball


----------



## fonz

Les Miserables (2012). Surprisingly,I enjoyed it...


----------



## Xenos

The Fast and the Furious.

Somehow I had never seen this. Pretty much it's Point Break with street racing instead of surfing. Not really my thing but it delivers exactly what it promises.


----------



## catcharay

District 9. Very good. It was unexpectedly heartfelt


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Expendables 2 again :b



Xenos said:


> The Fast and the Furious.
> 
> Somehow I had never seen this. Pretty much it's Point Break with street racing instead of surfing. Not really my thing but it delivers exactly what it promises.


That's my all-time favourite movie!


----------



## radisto

The Messengers netflix 7/10
Unrest netflix 6/10
Iron Man 3 3D 6/10
Man of Steel IMAX 3D 5/10


----------



## tennislover84

A Good Day To Die Hard.

After watching the trailer, I didn't expect that it would be very good, and it didn't exceed my expectations. The characterisation is terrible, and it's just a grim, soulless film. I know you shouldn't expect too much from an action movie, but the earlier Die Hard films had humour, and characters that you could relate to. In this one, John McClane is a heartless sociopath, who seems to enjoy killing people. :| And there isn't a clearly defined villain until the end, so all of the interplay between John and the baddie doesn't exist. But that's what made the other films so enjoyable.

Also, the idea of the CIA flying drones over Moscow is ridiculous. It's a total fantasy of US omnipotence, when in real life Russia has a sophisticated air defence network. It's probably best not to complain too much about the suspension of disbelief in a film like this, but that was just so stupid.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

So many "What the ****"s :lol


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Superman, not that great
Star Trek, pretty good


----------



## ourwater

World War Z
The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## fonz

127 Hours


----------



## christacat

Despicable Me
(and despite what I said in the What's Bothering You thread a few days ago, I pushed myself to see Despicable Me 2 on my own. Loved it!)


----------



## green9206

Monsters University
A really good film.Had a constant smile on my face from beginning till the end.


----------



## green9206

radisto said:


> The Messengers netflix 7/10
> Unrest netflix 6/10
> Iron Man 3 3D 6/10
> Man of Steel IMAX 3D 5/10


May i know why u didnt like Man of Steel? In my opinion it was WAY better than Iron Man 3.


----------



## green9206

radisto said:


> The Messengers netflix 7/10
> Unrest netflix 6/10
> Iron Man 3 3D 6/10
> Man of Steel IMAX 3D 5/10


May i know why u didnt like Man of Steel? In my opinion it was WAY better than Iron Man 3.


----------



## netherclaws

Static

It was.... weird.


----------



## Raphael200

A smile as Big as the moon


----------



## ashli116

Side Effects


----------



## Toad Licker

Dazzle


----------



## tennislover84

christacat said:


> Despicable Me
> (and despite what I said in the What's Bothering You thread a few days ago, I pushed myself to see Despicable Me 2 on my own. Loved it!)


I didn't read what you said in another thread, but well done!  I've never been to the cinema on my own.

The last movie I watched was Sleepless In Seattle. I love all those Nora Ephron romantic comedies.

It's funny though. Whenever I watch Sleepless In Seattle, it always strikes me how much of a stalker Meg Ryan's character is. She even hires a private investigator to take photos of someone she never met, but is obsessed with. But in the context of a romantic comedy, it's acceptable behaviour. :lol

Also, what's wrong with Bill Pullman's character?! He's nice! Someone should make a movie about his character falling apart, after she left him.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Festival! The Newport folk festival


----------



## IveGotToast

Avengers. They just put it on netflix instant. It's my third time watching it, and i gotta say it's starting to grow on me. I hated the first time i watched it. Now i would give it like a 6/10.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Safe

The first Statham film I didn't like.. :|


----------



## green9206

Devil(2010) 
Decent and good horror/mystery/thriller flick.


----------



## tennislover84

Whiteout. 

It's a murder mystery thriller, set on an Antarctic research station. Adapted from a comic book, apparently. I'm just reading that it bombed at the box office, and all the critics said it was rubbish. But I really liked it. :stu


----------



## IcedOver

"After Earth", and I may be one of the few people who have gone to it. I wouldn't have gone had not Shyamalan directed it. I have a history of going to the theater for all his films from "Sixth Sense" on, with the exception of "The Last Airbender", as bad as they have been. This movie was not marketed as a Shyamalan film. It doesn't have a lot of his trademarks, and in a way that's good. This isn't technically a really "good" movie, but it's not bad either, certainly undeserving of much of the skewering it's received.


----------



## veryshywoman

Inglourious Basterds (2009)


----------



## Raphael200

The last samurai


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Remains of the Day (1993)


----------



## JustAPhase

Pulp Fiction.

Quentin Tarintino is a genius. One of my favorite directors. I could watch Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill any time of any day.


----------



## Minkiro

Bin-jip


----------



## Toad Licker

District 9


----------



## radisto

Sound of My Voice 7/10
Sixth Sense 8/10
Reign Over Me 7/10
Crazies 6/10


----------



## Joe

fight club


----------



## Toad Licker

High Spirits


----------



## NeuromorPhish

the Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## jessabones

'This is the End'
Cast: James Franco, Seth Rogen, Danny McBride, Jonah Hill

Hilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarious film omgggggg


----------



## Aquisse

Toad Licker said:


> District 9


fookin prawns man!

last film I watched was the Machinist. it was good


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Cabin in the Woods..

My brain hurts.. :| It had Andrew from Buffy the Vampire Slayer in it though.. :b


----------



## ourwater

The X Files: I Want to Believe [2008]


----------



## Polar

Can't really remember

it was either "Easy A" (a movie I feel is so relevant to my own life),
or "21 Jump Street"


----------



## Perkins

Possession (1981). Interesting horror film.


----------



## Aquisse

I watched possession the other week... it's brill!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cafe De Flore


----------



## tilo brown eyes

Warm bodies
Jeepers creeper 2
Child's play 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Crazy in Alabama


----------



## Fairydust

Now, Voyager.


----------



## Perkins

The Driver, 1978








The title character was very similar to Ryan Gosling's Driver in Drive (2011). I'd say it's obvious this movie was a big inspiration to Drive.


----------



## KelsKels

Man of steel.. like a week ago. Wasn't really a fan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Prague (2006)


----------



## regg

World War Z

I prefer the slow zombies.


----------



## Mersault

I see some here liked Possession (the one with Isabella Adjani).

I did not 

The ending was horrible as well, and the movie never really made sense even in an allegorical way to me. I guess she was rebuilding the image of her husband, but this sounded lame by that time.

The Tenant is a lot better as a film with Adjani


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

V/H/S (2012)









Skew (2011)


----------



## green9206

Scarface(1983)


----------



## ourwater

Airplane! [1980]


----------



## cafune

Cloud Atlas (2012)








Moving, thought-provoking, rather confusing. I loved it.


----------



## christacat

The Look of Love.
I always enjoy watching Steve Coogan, it was pretty good


----------



## Zatch

Felt so much nostalgia watching this again, after almost ten years. I remember going to see it when it first came out, I still love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jack


----------



## always starting over

Training Day


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Jackass 3.5 :b


----------



## Mind in Flight

regg said:


> World War Z
> 
> I prefer the slow zombies.


Is it still worth it? I need a steady dose of zombies, so I was planning on watching World War Z soon.

Last movie I saw was Star Trek: Into Darkness. Wasn't bad, but I was expecting better based on what I heard. (Might have just raised my expectations too high )


----------



## jacko2

Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## ourwater

side effects


----------



## fonz

Bridge Over The River Kwai. Was really good actually


----------



## Xenos

fonz said:


> Bridge Over The River Kwai. Was really good actually


Awesome film. A total classic.


----------



## Xenos

Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters.

Really bad, at times hilariously so, but not _quite_ bad enough to be worth watching on that basis. The most amazing thing to me is that the movie is obviously set in some vague time & place resembling early 19th century Germany, and yet Jeremy Renner speaks with an American accent. So I'm like, okay, fine, so they're not worrying about accents, whatever. But here's the thing: Gemma Arterton, who is British, is made to speak with an American accent too. Everyone else sounds German. It is established that both characters are originally from the area where the movie is set. They also have tons of ridiculous John McClain-style quips filled with modern US cuss words. How the hell did they justify _that_ when they pitched this?


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Man of Steel_. Too much destruction, not enough plot.


----------



## Archibaldovich

_Zéro de conduite - Vigo
_


----------



## Toad Licker

Flypaper


----------



## Mur

The Bridge


----------



## ourwater

The Client [1994]


----------



## InimitableJeeves

It's very well done but terribly sad. I watched it today and I feel miserable.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Nekomata

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe.


----------



## Toad Licker

Accidents Happen


----------



## catcharay

Red lights
Robert deniro


----------



## ourwater

Real Genius [1985]


----------



## Estillum

The Shining


----------



## Toad Licker

New Best Friend


----------



## aquilla

*the Girl with a Dragon Tattoo* It was on tv last night and since I'm such an insomniac and there was nothing more to watch at 2am, I gave this a try. Well, not sure what to say about it really. Not unbearably boring, but not impressive also. Meh.


----------



## musiclover55

Harry potter and the half blood prince


----------



## green9206

I watched two movies today.
1. Contact [1997]
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind [2004]


----------



## Chappy02

Susana, _The Devil and the Flesh (1951)
_


----------



## scooby

Mulholland Dr. The ending always gets to me. I find it so sad.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Cloud Atlas - very good make up, like it and looking forward to the book, difficult to make connections (for me) the make up is the confusing bit  I never realised who is who ...


----------



## ourwater

Die Hard [1988]


----------



## Momentary Silence

My Little Pony:Equestria Girls. It was okay, but it had many clichés that I've seen so many times.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## Paramecium

Eraserhead.










... was strange.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Purge. 

Evil Dead(the new one)


----------



## Raphael200

Conan! tha! deestroyar! > : D


----------



## Astrofreak6

Chloe


----------



## Jaxosix

Fast and Furious 6.


----------



## Paperboy

Cube 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0123755/


----------



## ourwater

Whiteout


----------



## Tibble

Prayers for bobby


----------



## Toad Licker

The Substitute Wife


----------



## green9206

Despicable Me 2. 
Gotta love the minions.


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Donnie Darko_


----------



## DarrellLicht

Dracula... The one with Gary Oldman..

Shadow Of a Vampire= my favorite vampire movie by far..


----------



## Rudy Redlin

Watched two movies this past week.

*Peking Opera Blues* - Fun little action flick. Not amazing, except for the bad guy's demise at the end which is clearly the greatest moment ever captured on celluloid. The girls are gorgeous too. *7.5/10*

*Akira* - Maybe my expectations were getting in the way. The animation quality was among of the best I've ever seen and there are some dazzling sequences sprinkled throughout, but unfortunately most of it rang hollow. Still a solid movie I guess. *7/10*


----------



## AceEmoKid

Lone Ranger. 

The cinematography is astounding, and all the "elements of a good movie" are there but...either I was too unenthusiastic when I watched it, or Lone Ranger is just...meh. Sort of dragging, too. Nothing shined. Rent-the-DVD quality.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Le charme discret de la bourgeoisie (1972)


----------



## AceEmoKid

DemonicMoronic said:


> My Little Pony:Equestria Girls. It was okay, but it had many clichés that I've seen so many times.


Haha I just watched this on Sunday with my (non-brony) sister. I thought the experience of it was fun (lots of enthusiatic fans, even a cosplayer in our midst), but the movie was just ok.

It definitely entertained me, and the fanservice throughout was great, but the ending killed me on so many levels. Deus Ex Machina, Sunset Shimmer given easy redemption, and having Flash Sentry's double appear as a Royal Guard in Equestria....and on that last note, please, PLEASE do not feature "Flash-Light" in Season 4.

But then I have to remember that it's a kid movie, and it wasn't originally even intended for theatre release. We just hyped ourselves overboard. Silly bronies.


----------



## Slumknox

_The First Time_ (2012) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1763303/

It's not really original in anyway nor does it have an extensive story line; however, the character relationship is superb..... pirate and watch it :clap


----------



## SilentWitness

Midnight in Paris. - did not like it, boring fluff. Woody Allen should give it up.


----------



## fonz

Memento. Think I need to watch again to understand properly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great New Wonderful


----------



## vanilla90

This is the end. I was rather surprised at how enjoyable it was. Was certainly worth the popcorn I spent on it, absolutely hilarious.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Man of Steel.


----------



## TryingMara

Django Unchained


----------



## kurtcobain

Princess Diaries 2.


-__- man that is embarrassing.


----------



## Jetizaam

Bloomington


----------



## WintersEpilogue

Black Death. Had Sean Bean in it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Story of Us


----------



## tennislover84

Fire Down Below.

A wonderful, wonderful movie starring Steven Seagal. I really think it's a travesty that he's never received the critical recognition he deserves, for his outstanding contributions to film. :b


----------



## SunsetInMyVeins

The Internship. That was pretty funny and I loved it.

I really want to see Sucker Punch so badly,but I literally cannot find it anywhere. -.-


----------



## fonz

Lawrence Of Arabia - it was f**king epic


----------



## Toad Licker

Only You


----------



## nml

A field in England- I like this guy's other films but this wasn't great was it. Keep experimenting though eh 5/10

the firm- Gary Oldman raging. wonderful. 9/10


----------



## el flaco

Serpico, Pacino is so god damn sexy.


----------



## Charmander

Homeward Bound II. :lol


----------



## herk

The Lone Ranger. It was an alright, fun movie.


----------



## catcharay

Man of steel
The superman actor is hot and his acting is more heartfelt than the last recent dude playing the hero
Amy adams was pleasing to me as Lois..love her


----------



## Buerhle

catcharay said:


> Man of steel
> The superman actor is hot and his acting is more heartfelt than the last recent dude playing the hero
> Amy adams was pleasing to me as Lois..love her


I need to see it.

I dig Amy Adams


----------



## catcharay

Buerhle said:


> I need to see it.
> 
> I dig Amy Adams


You should, her acting is really good too you know!


----------



## Buerhle

Oh def 

Currently watching Celeste and Jesse Forever, one of my favs.


----------



## eduaugu

_"Throne of Blood" (1957) - Akira _Kurosawa

Quote: "Admirable, my Lord. You, who would soon rule the world, allow a ghost to frighten you."

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker

Switched at Birth


----------



## ThatGuy11200

This is the End. It was very funny and very silly. I also can't believe it was only a 15 certificate.


----------



## shyaddict

world war z i think full movie started watching despicable me 2 but decided to save it for later


----------



## eduaugu

The Five People You Meet in Heaven (2004)

Quote: "Holding anger is a poison...It eats you from inside...We think that by hating someone we hurt them...But hatred is a curved blade...and the harm we do to others...we also do to ourselves... "


----------



## always starting over

Jackie Brown


----------



## eduaugu

Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love theBomb(1964) - StanleyKubrick
Peter Sellers was great in his three roles...

Quote: "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room."
:teeth


----------



## eduaugu

freedom song (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

Terror in the Family


----------



## netherclaws

*Cottage Country*

Mind-blowing.


----------



## Still Waters

Despicable Me II -I wasn't too enthused about seeing this movie as I didn't like the first one all that much. I was really in for a surprise -funny,unpredictable and sweet! I can't wait for The Conjuring to come out -I NEVER go see horror movies,but I think I'll make an exception this time!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Everything Put Together


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wasteland

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1981140/


----------



## Zack

_The Purge_

It had lots of shooting in it, which I enjoyed, but there weren't enough explosions and - it gets better! - *NO* car chases. *NO* car explosions. *NO* drive-by shootings. WTF?


----------



## Toad Licker

Touched


----------



## aquilla

We need to talk about Kevin.


----------



## Kascheritt

Matilda :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-The Unborn :|
-V/H/S/2 :yes
-[REC]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Man from Nowhere.

The Restless.


----------



## eduaugu

The Hiding Place (1975)

quote: "Years later it was learned my release came through a clerical error, what some might call a mistake. Not long after I was set free, women my age were put to death. Yes, I am Corrie Ten Boom, in my 80's now. Some questions remain but they are not to be feared. Our Heavenly Father holds all things in His hands, even our questions. As for myself in the years since Ravensbruck, the Lord has sent me to some 60 countries and I have taught to anyone who would listen, no pit is so deep that He is not deeper still. With Jesus, even in our darkest moments, the best remains and the very best will be. I promised my sister I would tell it, and I tell you. "


----------



## tennislover84

Wimbledon  Great film.

It was funny watching it now that a British person actually won. It's not a ridiculous fantasy anymore, haha.


----------



## fonz

tennislover84 said:


> Wimbledon  Great film.
> 
> It was funny watching it now that a British person actually won. It's not a ridiculous fantasy anymore, haha.


Haha I only watched it for Kirsten Dunst who I always had a crush on. I find it funny now later,after watching more real tennis,how bad their strokes are in the film.


----------



## Raphael200

The Thunderbolt Fist.


----------



## satyrinath

The Descent 6/10 

Don't understand why people say this is a great horror movie. It could do with a better storyline :x


----------



## fonz

The Social Network. Great film


----------



## Toad Licker

Deeply


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Heartless.

I liked it.


----------



## eduaugu

I´ve just seen man of steel at imax
liked it better than the avengers


----------



## alenclaud

Before Midnight (2013). 
It's a beautiful sequel to Before Sunrise (1995) and Before Sunset (2004).
I definitely recommend them all.


----------



## TryingMara

Sleeping with the Enemy


----------



## Ventura

To kill a mocking bird


----------



## Rudy Redlin

*Pacific Rim* - Dramatically it's kinda flat, but the main attraction here is the mecha-vs-kaiju fights and for the most part they deliver the goods. The battle in Hong Kong was a particular highlight and made me wish the other Jaeger crews had been given more screentime. Also Rinko Kikuchi can pilot my robot any day. *7.5/10*


----------



## eduaugu

The Old Man and the Sea - 1958


----------



## always starting over

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Sevelien

Magnum Force (1973)- from the Dirty Harry series with Clint Eastwood


----------



## Buerhle

Star Trek - into darkness


----------



## Toad Licker

Inside Out


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Virginia - It wasn't all that great but had a few moments sprinkled throughout


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Redemption.


----------



## eduaugu

Moby Dick(1956)


----------



## tennislover84

Sevelien said:


> Magnum Force (1973)- from the Dirty Harry series with Clint Eastwood


Great film! 

A man's got to know his limitations.


----------



## Melvin1

Project X - Wish i could party like that...


----------



## catcharay

Evil dead, the new one.
It made me really scared to the point of closing my eyes and blocking my ears


----------



## Buerhle

Flight

Good movie


----------



## nml

PHP:




The killer inside me, for a few minutes.

"let's make a film where Jessica Alba has her lovely face beaten to a pulp"

No, let's not :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Smashed


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox.

It was great.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## green9206

The Hunger Games


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Jackass Number Two :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Oranges and Sunshine


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Girl Walks Into A Bar


----------



## Mur

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Awakenings


----------



## livingeasy

12 Monkeys! 
I love it......

If you want to read reviews or looking for other great movies look here:http://e-njoy.us/movie-2/


----------



## green9206

Close Encounters of the Third Kind(1977)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Asassination Games


----------



## always starting over

Angel Heart

Woo boy that movie was pretty damn disturbing. Wasn't expecting what I got at all.


----------



## Planbee

G I Joe: Retaliation


----------



## scaredlittlemama

Inception


----------



## buklti

Grown Ups 2. It was fairly good. Nick Swardson made it funnier. Although no Rob Schneider in this one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rust & Bone


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Dead Mary


----------



## Toad Licker

Forever Lulu


----------



## fonz

The Machinist


----------



## mixtape

Some crappy movie my wife picked out at Blockbuster, about a month ago.
Before that.....Parental Guidance


----------



## shelbster18

Despicable Me 2. It was pretty good. I still like the first one better. :3 I love the little minions. ^_^ lol


----------



## wildgeese

Bernie and right before that, Butter.


----------



## MysteriousH

Pacific Rim...such a long movie! I fell asleep through some of it, but I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## fonz

Man On The Moon. Jim Carrey was brilliant in it


----------



## Charmander

One of the Mummy films because ITV2 never stop playing it on Sundays. -_-


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

End of Days
"Geezus Marge, wat da ***!?" :haha


----------



## Toad Licker

The Right to Remain Silent


----------



## Nekomata

Interview With The Vampire.


----------



## Charmander

^ Great film. :yes

Madagascar 3. (Although I think it glorifies the circus too much)


----------



## Toad Licker

Face the Music


----------



## shelbster18

Saw 6. lol...I saw (no pun intended) the first three and some of the fourth one but I never saw the fifth one or the seventh one. This was my first time seeing the sixth one. The last time I watched any of the Saw movies was some of the fourth one like back in 2007. But I only watched bits and pieces of that one. Ha. The sixth one wasn't even that gory. It had a few okay parts, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Water for Elephants


----------



## green9206

Evil Dead(2013)


----------



## creasy

Drive

Wow, one of the best movies I've seen in a _long_ time. Everything about it was perfect for me. I loved every second of it.


----------



## IcedOver

Watched "Cronos" from Guillermo del Toro. I'd caught parts of it years ago on Sci-Fi Channel, but hadn't sat down to watch the whole thing. It's pretty decent, although some parts of it (i.e., every scene Ron Perlman is in) distract from the overall mood. The contraption with the bug inside is a haunting little creation, and the film has a beautifully tragic feel to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Purple Violets


----------



## green9206




----------



## Auroras

Despicable Me 2. I nearly died laughing at the end.


----------



## max87

On theaters: Man of Steel (yuck!)
On DVD: The Godfather


----------



## ourwater

I Am Sam


----------



## Toad Licker

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Started watching The Ring 2 but got bored halfway through.. :|


----------



## Mur

Silent Hill: Revelation, talk about a ****ty movie.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Notus said:


> Silent Hill: Revelation, talk about a ****ty movie.


Dem acting skillz were next-gen! :lol 
/Sarcasm


----------



## Mur

Lmao







. The only good thing about that movie was the main actress - talk about a hottie.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Notus said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only good thing about that movie was the main actress - talk about a hottie.


Meh.. She seemed a little 'under-developed' for my liking :b


----------



## fonz

Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oblivion


----------



## ourwater

Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Derailed


----------



## green9206

Star Wars(1977).


----------



## Nekomata

Digimon the Movie.


----------



## IcedOver

"Pacific Rim" in 3D. Every moment in the movie where the jaegers and the kaiju (aka huge piloted robots and Lovecraftian monsters/aliens) aren't beating on each other is extremely dull, to a ridiculous degree. All the lame attempts at humor -- Ron Perlman's character and two very annoying scientists -- fall totally flat. The battle scenes are pretty cool, although some of the kaiju are too similar to the Balrog in "LOTR". A lighter, poppier tone would have been welcome; the movie's too heavy for its ridiculous premise.


----------



## TenYears

Pacific Rim in 3D. Uhmmm.....yeah it pretty much was a waste of time and money. What IcedOver said.


----------



## Lipizzan

fonz said:


> Kill Bill Vol. 1


ooooooo  Kill Bill Vol. 2 here


----------



## Transcending

Dazed and Confused


----------



## Toad Licker

Ten Inch Hero (No it's not a porn movie :lol)


----------



## kurtcobain

Whip it!

With Ellen Page, and Drew Barrymore. This movie is epic!


----------



## kurtcobain

Toad Licker said:


> Moonrise Kingdom


that movie is so quirky  I like it


----------



## Still Waters

The Conjuring


----------



## fredbloggs02

Tristan and Isolde. It was alright- about as convincing or as moving as any modern adaptation of old tales. Some lines from John Donne's The Good- Morrow are spoken.

"My face in thine eye, thine in mine appeares,
And true plain hearts doe in the faces rest,
Where can we finde two better hemispheares
Without sharpe North, without declining West?​
What ever dyes, was not mixt equally;
If our two loves be one, or, thou and I
Love so alike, that none doe slacken, none can die."​


----------



## To22

Wolverine. I thought the movie was pretty lame, like most Marvel movies.


----------



## kurtcobain

Trademark said:


> Wolverine. I thought the movie was pretty lame, like most Marvel movies.


Do you think DC movies are better?


----------



## To22

kurtcobain said:


> Do you think DC movies are better?


Honestly, I can't say. I haven't seen enough of the movies to make a good comparison. All I know is, I'm frequently disappointed by the action scenes in American Super Hero movies.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Red 2 and pacific rim


----------



## rdrr

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## fonz

The Great Escape


----------



## holyfires

Ten Inch Hero no it's not porn

I don't normally go for romantic films, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE that film.


----------



## alenclaud

Scenic Route: Two guys get stranded in the desert with a broke down pickup, and then go on to almost kill each other in a bout of madness. Recommended movie, but barely so.


----------



## Nekomata

Atonement.


----------



## Hilla

World War Z
I can't quite decide, whether I liked it or not..


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dust Factory


----------



## tennislover84

I just watched "Police Academy 2: Their First Assignment". 

It just happened to be on TV, and it really brought me back. I used to rent all the Police Academy films from the video shop, when I was really young. They're so funny, in a stupid way.


----------



## mezzoforte

Spring Breakers
It was basically soft porn, but I found it fairly entertaining although it was silly.


----------



## Ariesintrovert

White Chicks.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

In Bruges


----------



## iheartkpop

*The First Time* with _Dylan O'Brien and Britt Robertson_. I love Dylan soooo much!!! That movie makes me love him 10X more than I did in Teen Wolf  It was so cute and funny. I'll definitely have to watch it again.


----------



## Fly in the Pool

Side Effects. Quite liked it.


----------



## ourwater

Fly in the Pool said:


> Side Effects. Quite liked it.


I liked the uncut version.


----------



## Toad Licker

The 4th Floor


----------



## ourwater

Nim's Island [2008]


----------



## Auroras

_The Call_ on RedBox


----------



## Fly in the Pool

ourwater said:


> I liked the uncut version.


There's an uncut version?


----------



## ourwater

Fly in the Pool said:


> There's an uncut version?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Again :b


----------



## Nekomata

Team America: World Police.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Caveman's Valentine


----------



## miminka

angyali üdvözlet (1984)
zivot i smrt porno bande (2009) ... so wild and nihilistic


----------



## Auroras

_Silent Hill Revelation_ on Netflix


----------



## jealousisjelly

this is the end.. HILARIOUS!!


----------



## NerfherderSheWrote

Paranorman. Really good, but it's not as much as people make it out to be.


----------



## BTAG

I watched The Wolverine on opening day, and lost my mind during the post credits sequence.


----------



## ourwater

Hide and Seek [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Look Again


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

Con Air (Steve Buscemi is so funny in that movie)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^One of Cage's Classics

~ Won't Back Down
~ Stolen


----------



## Nekomata

The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## ourwater

The Bourne Identity [2002]


----------



## Esugi78

The Intouchables
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/

Very good feel-good movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## green9206

Star Wars episode V


----------



## catcharay

The purge

*3.5* 
Dialogue and motive and execution of this concept not fantastic


----------



## ourwater

In a Better World [2010]


----------



## FUBAR

Red 2, it's a snore fest


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

V/H/S


----------



## NeuromorPhish

A Beautiful Mind

Noticed more details and important scenes since it was my 2nd time watching it.


----------



## foe

Dave Grohl's Sound City documentary about the recording studio of the same name.

The first hour was really good, which talked about history of artists, albums and tracks that were recorded there. Last 30 minutes dragged on too long after Dave purchased the analog board to bring to his own studio to have jam sessions with other musicians. Seeing Paul McCartney playing with Dave and Kris was pretty cool though.

The film also reminded me of how amazing of a song Neil Young's Bird was.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## tennislover84

One of those terrible monster movies on Syfy. "Abominable Snowman, Deadly Descent"

It was a dreadful movie. Seemingly no budget at all, with those bargain basement actors who populate movies on Syfy. :lol They obviously couldn't even afford a real helicopter, so they made a cockpit set and used really bad CGI for all exterior shots. And just to make sure it really killed your suspension of disbelief, the CGI fake helicopter is constantly shown in close up.

Of course I watched to the end and enjoyed it immensely. opcorn


----------



## catcharay

Haven't finished Total recall (updated adaptation) but it sucks so far.. Schwarzenegger and Sharon stone totally and completely trump Collin farrell and Kate beckinsale

I'll finish viewing it today because I've got to give Collins farrell's abs a chance.

Random: Schwarzenegger's name is part of the dictionary because I auto-corrected the name and it was there. What can I say? He's the man


----------



## tennislover84

I really can't imagine how replacing Arnold with Colin Farrell could possibly improve on any Schwarzenegger film ever made. What were they thinking?! :b

Can you imagine "get to the chopper" in an Irish accent? It doesn't work.


----------



## Toad Licker

When the Party's Over


----------



## catcharay

tennislover84 said:


> I really can't imagine how replacing Arnold with Colin Farrell could possibly improve on any Schwarzenegger film ever made. What were they thinking?! :b
> 
> Can you imagine "get to the chopper" in an Irish accent? It doesn't work.


AHAHA so true. Irish accents make it that much harder to comprehend too. My right ear is semi deaf now and it will not tolerate it *eyes Collin agressively


----------



## CristianNC

500 Days of Summer. 

Quite nice I have to say.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-The Speak - (Was a really **** version of Grave Encounters) :|
-Attack the Block
-Friday


----------



## fonz

Requiem For A Dream


----------



## jimkon1479

Star Trek. Usually I'll watch movies all summer but this season, where they put all the blockbusters, has been a total downer. Maybe I'll watch the Wolverine film.


----------



## tennislover84

I watched X-Men.

It's a good film, but even thirteen years later, it annoys me that Rogue has been given the role and personality of Kitty Pryde, or Jubilee. :bah Why not write the character to actually be Kitty Pryde, or Jubilee? :mum


----------



## Elad

spring breakers.

selena gomez looks too much like a 13 year old to be doing films about drinking, sex and bikinis. the movie wasn't that bad all together, but her part in particular annoyed me. every scene with the attractive blondes made her look like the annoying pre teen no one really wanted to come, but they came anyway and made it **** for everyone involved. in fact i feel this way about her as an actress being part of the film, the director probably was "what the **** have i done" after the first few takes with her.

/would watch again


----------



## FluffyYellowDuck

Twilight.
What? It was on tv.
Not like I had anything better to do anyways.


----------



## Esugi78

Watched the first 2 seasons of American Horror Story tv series... I really like it!


----------



## Charmander

Not even kidding, "William and Kate: The movie" was on the TV earlier and I flicked it on to see how it was. That's 10 minutes of my life I'm never getting back.
I still thought it was interesting that the girl who played Kate also voiced Lara Croft in the latest Tomb Raider.


----------



## nml

Wild at Heart - I liked this. not often you see Willem Defoe doing gross, creepy and hilarious. Nicholas Cage was fun too.

13 Assassins. Such a badass movie. Miike's a god.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Girl 2


----------



## Versus

_Rebel Without a Cause_. A James Dean classic.


----------



## Planbee

Oblivion


----------



## lilachorror

Oblivion


----------



## The Misery Chick

_Pan's Labyrinth_


----------



## catcharay

Pitch Perfect

Rebel wilson is so hilarious and she's Aussie! It's a fun, fun, fun movie, and anything with famous song renditions, I'll usually enjoy. Not too sure if male demographic would like it as much

7.5


----------



## userh6478

I recently saw MAGIC MAGIC...its about a girl that has insominia and she ends up getting really paranoid, and she has mental breakdown, and something terrible happens at the end..you all should check it out, its on megashare.info


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Raven


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder in Mind


----------



## Canadian Brotha

96 Minutes


----------



## overkill

The Conjuring - A disappointment, was not as suspenseful or jumpy as I would of liked, also it was very cliched.


----------



## Auroras

Saw a triple feature yesterday:

_Woverine
Grown Ups 2
The Conjuring_


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I started watching 'The Tall Man'.. All of my disappoint :| Jessica Biel is pretty hot though :b



overkill said:


> The Conjuring - A disappointment, was not as suspenseful or jumpy as I would of liked, also it was very cliched.


Damn :| I'm still gonna watch it though.. :yes


----------



## Kip92

I don't watch a lot of movies... But last week my brother made me watch 21 jump street with him lol


----------



## Toad Licker

A Simple Plan


----------



## Farideh

Happy Gilmore.


----------



## alieneyed

overkill said:


> The Conjuring - A disappointment, was not as suspenseful or jumpy as I would of liked, also it was very cliched.


Ugh. It wasn't supposed to be jumpy.


----------



## alieneyed

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I started watching 'The Tall Man'.. All of my disappoint :| Jessica Biel is pretty hot though :b
> 
> Damn :| I'm still gonna watch it though.. :yes


Watch it. It exceeded my expectations. I thought it was a refreshing movie for the genre.


----------



## Raphael200

Priest.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

alieneyed said:


> Watch it. It exceeded my expectations. I thought it was a refreshing movie for the genre.


The Tall Man or The Conjouring?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Samsara


----------



## Drella

Hi, Mom!


----------



## NerdGirl

Going the distance funny movie and romantic


----------



## Hersheyfan98

Soul surfer


----------



## alieneyed

ItsEasierToRun said:


> The Tall Man or The Conjouring?


The Conjuring. Hahaha.


----------



## Zeeshan

alieneyed said:


> The Conjuring. Hahaha.


Conjuring was a good comedy

Nothing more


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Schlafkrankheit(2011)


----------



## UNRNDM1

Smurfs 2 lol. Such a cute movie


----------



## AxeDroid

The To Do List! Really funny!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I finished watching The Tall Man.. I don't have a single ****ing clue what that movie was about!?


----------



## tennislover84

"Sharknado"

Yes, it really is a combination of shark and tornado.

So the plot goes like this... several tornados have hit Los Angeles from the ocean, having picked up lots of sharks along the way. And now the sharks are being deposited into the flooded streets, menacing people.

I don't want to spoil the ending too much, but it involves a helicopter, homemade bombs and a chainsaw. At one point the lead character is "shooting down" sharks which are flying through the air, with a handgun.

The special effects are terrible, but you should all watch this movie. It's a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## HollowPrince

The Fortune Cookie.



ItsEasierToRun said:


> I finished watching The Tall Man.. I don't have a single ****ing clue what that movie was about!?


Really? It didn't seems that complicated. I've seen it when it came out last year, and it was good. You can read the whole plot here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tall_Man_(film)

I've seen Sharknado as well, hoping it will be as fun as the trailer looked, but it was just... well, bad. It wasn't funny, but most of the asylum's movies aren't either, which is why avoid them. It's surprising how they can create so bad movies, that they are not even funny - unlike some of the "B" horror movies.


----------



## tennislover84

I was laughing out loud for the entire final act of Sharknado. :lol But I'm easy to please. I find bad acting hilariously funny, for some reason. :b


----------



## alieneyed

Zeeshan said:


> Conjuring was a good comedy
> 
> Nothing more


:roll I didn't think it was scary. My ten year old sister went with me. We went because we knew it would be a good movie. People who go to see horror films with the intention of getting scared are just kidding themselves and setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## Mushy pea

Ted...really funny film


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Fly in the Pool said:


> Side Effects. Quite liked it.


I liked it too.

The last movie I watched was "Beasts of the Southern Wild."
Quvenzhané Wallis is an amazing little actress.


----------



## Auroras

I am watching _The Hobbit_ right now. The humming song relaxes me lol.


----------



## hellinnorway

District 9. If you want to completely distract yourself for two hours, this movie will do it for you.


----------



## ourwater

Nell [1994]


----------



## HollowPrince

tennislover84 said:


> I was laughing out loud for the entire final act of Sharknado. :lol But I'm easy to please. I find bad acting hilariously funny, for some reason. :b


That's why I've actually seen it, I like silly movies like this + bad acting. This one though for some reason didn't really work for me >.> This one's hilarious + story is bad XD http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1241330/



alieneyed said:


> :roll I didn't think it was scary. My ten year old sister went with me. We went because we knew it would be a good movie. People who go to see horror films with the intention of getting scared are just kidding themselves and setting themselves up for disappointment.


Then what's the point of it, if you don't mind me asking? I mean, most of the horror movies should at least be scary or disgusting imo. If they aren't, then they are doing something wrong. Considering I haven't been scared by a movie (aka made me jump a bit / or anything) in years, I settle for a nice story, or some gory stuff (American Horror Story - like, which is actually a lovely show).

Either way, if they can't produce scary movies, I think they really should consider making them into horror-comedy movies... at least then they'd be fun, instead of just bad and boring as most new horrors tend to be. As for The Conjuring, I'll see it soon even though I didn't plan to, mostly because of 7.9 rating, since I can't believe it's that good when it just looks as any other ghost movie that's mediocre.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## lilachorror

Cottage Country


----------



## jadedpearl

Jesus Henry Christ-highly recommend


----------



## Rose1983

The conjuring love paranormal movies


----------



## alieneyed

HollowPrince said:


> That's why I've actually seen it, I like silly movies like this + bad acting. This one though for some reason didn't really work for me >.> This one's hilarious + story is bad XD http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1241330/
> 
> Then what's the point of it, if you don't mind me asking? I mean, most of the horror movies should at least be scary or disgusting imo. If they aren't, then they are doing something wrong. Considering I haven't been scared by a movie (aka made me jump a bit / or anything) in years, I settle for a nice story, or some gory stuff (American Horror Story - like, which is actually a lovely show).
> 
> Either way, if they can't produce scary movies, I think they really should consider making them into horror-comedy movies... at least then they'd be fun, instead of just bad and boring as most new horrors tend to be. As for The Conjuring, I'll see it soon even though I didn't plan to, mostly because of 7.9 rating, since I can't believe it's that good when it just looks as any other ghost movie that's mediocre.


American Horror Story is a masterpiece. I am impossible to scare. I'm interested in all things paranormal, though, so that's why I went (and I'm in love with Vera Farmiga). There's definitely more to The Conjuring than just ghosts. I don't know. I'm not trying to sway anyone's opinion, I just think it deserves a chance.


----------



## Luvere

I recently watched Steppenwolf.


----------



## MissyH

World War Z


----------



## leftnips

Iron Man III


----------



## HollowPrince

alieneyed said:


> American Horror Story is a masterpiece. I am impossible to scare. I'm interested in all things paranormal, though, so that's why I went (and I'm in love with Vera Farmiga). There's definitely more to The Conjuring than just ghosts. I don't know. I'm not trying to sway anyone's opinion, I just think it deserves a chance.


I wouldn't really call it a masterpiece, but it's a great show  Second season was more of my thing though, even though I enjoyed first as well.

Never say never  Last movie that scared me though was 6-7 years ago, and it was because I just got up (and got close to the monitor), lol. The Gravedancers heh.

I've seen plenty of horror movies (and ghosts ones for that matter), and one of the few I liked was Poltergeist. If this one is anything like that, it should be fun.
Was Ron Livingston any good? He was pretty good in Defying Gravity, and Office Space..

Heh, I've seen it last night, I actually enjoyed it a lot. It did remind me of Poltergeist though, since I think it had the similar feeling. Anyway, lovely movie with a nice story + good cast.


----------



## fonz

The Breakfast Club


----------



## catcharay

Julie & Julia
It was a sweet food-related movie but I wouldn't watch again
6.6


----------



## Spineshark

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## green9206

Star Wars:Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Nekomata

.hack//The Movie: Sekai no Mukou ni.


----------



## pineapplee

Despicable me 2, omg so funny! and then I watched ET and cried like a trooper xD


----------



## MeImNot

I went to Pacific Rim like 2 weeks ago and it kicked *** the first half of the movie but IMO it ended to quickly and was a meh ending..


----------



## fonz

Kill Bill Vol.2. Much preferred part 1,but it's still alright


----------



## Toad Licker

Come Early Morning


----------



## tennislover84

"Two Weeks Notice"

Love Hugh Grant films and love Sandra Bullock films. I also like "Music and Lyrics", which apparently was written by the same guy (Marc Lawrence), and he's writing a new film with Hugh Grant. 

I could happily just watch all these kinds of films in a loop, like also the romantic comedies by Richard Curtis or Nora Ephron. It's so much better than real life. :b


----------



## Xenos

Jack the Giant Slayer.

Basically a CG cartoon with some live actors. Pretty lame, but still infinitely better than Oz the Great and Powerful, which is the movie that blew it away at the box office.


----------



## StevenCutler83

Silver Linings Playbook - It was excellent


----------



## catcharay

Silver Linings Playbook as well!

It was good. I felt like I was in the know with all the meds being mentioned. Jennifer lawrence was really good in this .."you're killing me" with the dramatic angry facial expression lol
Jackie weaver (the mum) is awesome too

7.6


----------



## HannahG

The Air I Breathe

Great cast. 4 different perspectives. It was interesting. One of those artsy types of films. I liked how it all weaved in together. Apparently a lot of people don't like it and a lot do. A love it or hate it sort of film. I read a review online after and some idiot was like "It's so complicated no one could make sense of it" Um...yes...it's understandable if you have a brain and actually pay attention.

I really liked the fact that Brendan Fraser's foresight in the movie comes into play at the very end, it's just very subtle. I like how the writers did that.

I wasn't crazy about Emile Hirsch's character because he was _supposed_ to be annoying, but I did like his little gestures thrown in. Lets someone in line in front of him and puts a hat back on the lady... it amused me. I'm still convinced that Andy Garcia can't act and I like everyone else.

But yeah, good movie, if you chose to watch, keep in mind it isn't for the type of person who watches only Hollywood type films. You would need to pay attention and watch the entire movie to really get it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Evil Dead Remake.. Ho-lee sh*t!! :shock


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## HollowPrince

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Evil Dead Remake.. Ho-lee sh*t!! :shock


What does that exactly mean? 

I mean, I've seen it, and I thought it wasn't bad (nor great for that matter), but it was rather funny (especially Eric the terminator, haha).


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

HollowPrince said:


> What does that exactly mean?
> 
> I mean, I've seen it, and I thought it wasn't bad (nor great for that matter), but it was rather funny (especially Eric the terminator, haha).


It was quite intense! :b I cringed at that bit near the end where car lands on her hand and she somehow rips half her arm off! >.<


----------



## T Studdly

Hachi

I cried


----------



## HollowPrince

ItsEasierToRun said:


> It was quite intense! :b I cringed at that bit near the end where car lands on her hand and she somehow rips half her arm off! >.<


Oh  I was a bit disappointed, especially after being marketed as "The most terrifying film you will ever experience." Sam Raimi isn't that bad, and last 2 of his movies I've seen were enjoyable, although The Possession wasn't as good.

Anyway, I'd say it was nice, but silly in a funny way at times.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

HollowPrince said:


> Oh  I was a bit disappointed, especially after being marketed as *"The most terrifying film you will ever experience."* Sam Raimi isn't that bad, and last 2 of his movies I've seen were enjoyable, although The Possession wasn't as good.
> 
> Anyway, I'd say it was nice, but silly in a funny way at times.


Wow why would they make such a dramatic claim about a movie!?
Tbh when my friends suggested watching the Evil Dead Remake, I really didn't want to based on the shocking reviews I'd heard about it :lol


----------



## HollowPrince

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Wow why would they make such a dramatic claim about a movie!?
> Tbh when my friends suggested watching the Evil Dead Remake, I really didn't want to based on the shocking reviews I'd heard about it :lol


Eh, advertising, since they know they won't get as much people that like the original (and some that liked would just see it for the sake of it, despite the marketing), so mostly it was marketed for the ones that haven't seen it.
Hehe  It was almost the same with "The Cabin In The Woods", and it turned out be a satirical comedy (at least I consider it as one).


----------



## ourwater

Aliens


----------



## tennislover84

Kick-***.

I remember there being some controversy about the girl swearing a lot, and being really violent. Now that I've finally seen it, I don't understand what the fuss was about. I don't know how anyone could take that comic book violence seriously :stu

Edit: wow, the film title activated the word filter. :lol It seems like such a tame word to me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rampart


----------



## SeraphSoul

Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters ~ I thought it was pretty good, not bad. I'd probably give it a...6.4/10 & I will probably watch the next movie, if it looks good! =)


----------



## Toad Licker

Won't Back Down


----------



## Nekomata

Avengers Assemble.


----------



## sliplikespace

The Collection - 6.5/10

A fun slasher movie and really nothing more. Arkin is a really charming protagonist and I look forward to a third part if it ever happens.


----------



## x Faceless x

Serenity


----------



## CristianNC

Just finished watching "Hinokio". Very nice, heart-warming movie.


----------



## theCARS1979

The Millers, Jennifer Aniston. And she still looks great


----------



## IcedOver

"House" from Netflix DVD. It's a 1977 Japanese surrealist horror flick. I had been looking for a good Asian horror movie, found this recommended, and rented it. It's nothing great and works more as a horrorish comedy, but it has some cool stuff in it including the floor of a house turning into a red pool of water and the characters floating on the floorboards.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rich Man's Wife


----------



## TryingMara

Kingpin

I had just been thinking I was in the mood to watch it. Glad I found it on tv.


----------



## kricket

Tucker and Dale VS Evil
Sort of a deconstruction/parody of a typical "hot college students in the woods" horror story.
I liked it, I found the premise quite amusing


----------



## Cam1

Just went to see We're the Millers and it was pretty damn funny.

Now gonna finish Good Will Hunting before bed.



kricket said:


> Tucker and Dale VS Evil
> Sort of a deconstruction/parody of a typical "hot college students in the woods" horror story.
> I liked it, I found the premise quite amusing


I liked this movie a lot for a comedy.


----------



## Nekomata

The Other Boleyn Girl.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Sinister
-Walking Tall


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Resident Evil


----------



## catcharay

Parker 

Just your standard action fare about revenge; kind of like Kill bill but on 5 lower rungs. Entertaining
5.5


----------



## Estillum

Blade runner, for the first time. It was OK.


----------



## shelbster18

The Host. It wasn't as action packed as I thought it would be but it was pretty good.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Scary Movie 5 :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Sylvia


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Tucker & Dale Vs. Evil
-A Perfect Getaway (****ing AMAZING movie!) :yes


----------



## Drella

Lone Wolf and Cub: Sword of Vengeance, and Baby Cart at the River Styx


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Conjuring.

I actually liked it.


----------



## JadedJade

Estillum said:


> Blade runner, for the first time. It was OK.


The people I talked to made it out like it was some great, epic movie of it's time. :um I didn't get it, thought it was pretty weird and over-dramatic.

Watched The Mummy (1999) yesteday evening. Still love that film.


----------



## HollowPrince

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -A Perfect Getaway (****ing AMAZING movie!) :yes


Milla was awesome in it  And that other dude was pretty darn good as well. It's one of the Mystery/Thriller movies that I really like.
There's some good movie recommendations on the imdb of this movie as well 

Like... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1016301/ or Identity - another favourite of my.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dead Girl.


----------



## Percy pig

The blind side :clap


----------



## Blue Wolf

Kiss of The Dragon (Jet Li)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

HollowPrince said:


> Milla was awesome in it  And that other dude was pretty darn good as well. It's one of the Mystery/Thriller movies that I really like..


Aw man, there was so many plot twists, I was totally hooked all the way through! :yes
By the end of it I was just sitting there like ":shock* WOW!!* :clap"


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Logan X said:


> Dead Girl.


Is it weird that I love that movie? :b


----------



## fonz

Hoop Dreams - pretty awesome really,never lost interest in 3 hours


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Man With The Iron Fists


----------



## Toad Licker

Freedom Writers


----------



## shelbster18

Oz the Great and Powerful. It was really good.  It was better than I expected it would be.


----------



## ourwater

Winter's Bone


----------



## TheNord

Me, Myself, & Irene. I love Jim Carrey. I was sad to learn that he suffers from bipolar disorder.


----------



## JamesM2

Rear Window.


----------



## tilo brown eyes

Grown ups 2


----------



## creasy

A Serbian Film

Surprisingly good for a shock movie. I expected mindless gore-porn, but there was some artistic integrity here. Pretty tame in spite of it's reputation. The only disturbing part was the baby, and much like the rest of the film it was too "oooo so grimdark" to take seriously. And the part where he skull****ed the dude was so unexpected and hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## marko delic

creasy said:


> A Serbian Film
> 
> Surprisingly good for a shock movie. I expected mindless gore-porn, but there was some artistic integrity here. Pretty tame in spite of it's reputation. The only disturbing part was the baby, and much like the rest of the film it was too "oooo so grimdark" to take seriously. And the part where he skull****ed the dude was so unexpected and hilarious.


its a ****ed up movie..completely...and its not very good,a very lame vay to draw emotions from a viewer..mine last was "Im gonna git you sucka"


----------



## Claudia87

The Big Lebowski. It's my go-to when I need a laugh


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## ourwater

Wings


----------



## green9206

Predators(2010).


----------



## ourwater

Inception


----------



## Cam1

Taxi Driver


----------



## fonz

Cam1 said:


> Taxi Driver


Nice,doesn't get much better


----------



## creasy

Batman: Year One. Pretty good animation that really exceeded my expectations for a western comic cartoon, very much a breath of fresh air. It failed to capture the darker vibe of the comic, but still an entertaining watch. The VA for Bats SUCKED though. Awful voice acting.


----------



## AxeDroid

Duplex!


----------



## aquilla

*Perks of Being a Wallflower*. Ahhhh I got very sentimental while watching this, that book meant a lot to me during my awkward teenage years


----------



## Toad Licker

Philadelphia


----------



## tennislover84

Technically the last movie I watched was "Under Siege 2: Dark Territory", for the fifty-millionth time. It seems to have been on TV continuously since the mid-nineties.

But yesterday evening, when my internet was out, I watched "Side Streets" (1998.) It's a story about several immigrants living in New York, whose lives are all slightly connected. Nothing much happens, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## JadedJade

Indiana Jones & the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (I actually liked it this time around :um)


----------



## BTAG

Kick-A** 2. Lots of projectile vomiting in the film.


----------



## CristianNC

"Castaway on the Moon" (2009)

My new favourite movie, no doubt.


----------



## AxeDroid

The Amazing Spider-Man.


----------



## Toad Licker

People Like Us


----------



## Kascheritt

The Great Gatsby


----------



## TobeyJuarez

I went to see worlds end with some people last night... Terrible movie but I had a good time


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

2 Statham movies:

-Redemption
-Revolver


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Not the biggest fan of his movies really, but I have to admit he kicks ***. He has issues, you can tell. Angry man!


Statham is one of my favourite actors  
Although I must admit the last 3 I watched (Safe, Redemption & Revolver) were quite boring.. :|
He was awesome in The Expendanbles movies, The Transporter movies and the Crank movies.. :yes 
Ooh and Death Race! :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Passion of the Christ.


----------



## aquilla

Toad Licker said:


> Forrest Gump


Me too. Forrest Gump never ceases to amaze me, such a good film.


----------



## tsapehttegrof

The Beach (DiCaprio). A very thought-provoking film. Worth a watch


----------



## J220

The Impossible,

Fantastic performance from Naomi Watts.


----------



## tennislover84

Enemy of the State.

It was rather weird watching that film now, in light of all the stuff leaked by Edward Snowden. :|


----------



## TenYears

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## fonz

Halloween(1978 ) and North By Northwest(1959).


----------



## EmptyRoom

I saw my fair lady late last night

I thought some singing sequences were needless? But hey, it was the 50s


----------



## Noca

Star Trek into Darkness


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Tucker & Dale Vs. Evil (again)
-The Counjuring
-Dead End (again)


----------



## TryingMara

The World's End


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Charmander

Woman in Black


----------



## aquilla

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Auroras

About to do a triple feature at the flicks:


_Percy Jackson_


_We're the Millers_


_Elysium_


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Undisputed 3: Redemption ^_^


----------



## creasy

The Artist

10/10. Perfect movie.


----------



## catcharay

Red dog
About a cute, charming little dog. He made me want to have that breed for a time period recently. I want a dog now
6.5


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

House at the End of the Street..


----------



## Janos

The World's End

...sort of disappointing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue-Eyed Butcher


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## shelbster18

I watched Salt on TV. It was meh. There was a lot of action, which I liked but there was nothing to the plot and it had one of the worst endings to a movie I've ever seen. I heard a lot of good things about the movie. I watched the beginning of it when it first came out but never finished it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## Toad Licker

Oranges and Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Oblivion


----------



## Estillum

Memento


----------



## Toad Licker

The 4th Floor


----------



## fonz

American Graffiti. Better than I remembered


----------



## badluckbrian

karenw said:


> Withnail & I


 I have of late, but wherefore I know not, lost all my mirth. And indeed it goes so heavily with my disposition that this goodly frame, the earth, seems to me a sterile promontory. This most excellent canopy, the air, look you, this brave o'erhanging firmament, this majestical roof fretted with golden fire, why, it appeareth nothing to me but a foul and pestilent congregation of vapours. What a piece of work is a man! How noble in reason! How infinite in faculties! How like an angel in apprehension. How like a god! The beauty of the world! The paragon of animals! And yet, to me, what is this quintessence of dust? Man delights not me, no, nor women neither. Nor women neither.


----------



## aquilla

Laiskai Sofijai (Letters to Sofija)


----------



## Toad Licker

Delicacy


----------



## Zeeshan

Toad Licker said:


> Delicacy


I always see your posts. You must be closing in on all time record for movies watched


----------



## HollowPrince

Pretty crappy 'horror' if you can call it that, but fun near the end.


----------



## Destabilise

before sunset and before that i watched before sunrise seriously if anyone reads this these films are amazing


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Resident Evil: Retribution..

So stupid >.< I swear to god, if they make any more sequels-- :wife

By the end of it, I was like:


----------



## tennislover84

I watched "Mystery Men" tonight. It's funny how it totally captures the style of Joel Schumacher's Batman movies.

It always cracks me up when The Shoveler has his shovel knocked from his hands, so he starts fighting with a trowel instead. :lol


----------



## Koichi

badluckbrian said:


> I have of late, but wherefore I know not, lost all my mirth. And indeed it goes so heavily with my disposition that this goodly frame, the earth, seems to me a sterile promontory. This most excellent canopy, the air, look you, this brave o'erhanging firmament, this majestical roof fretted with golden fire, why, it appeareth nothing to me but a foul and pestilent congregation of vapours. What a piece of work is a man! How noble in reason! How infinite in faculties! How like an angel in apprehension. How like a god! The beauty of the world! The paragon of animals! And yet, to me, what is this quintessence of dust? Man delights not me, no, nor women neither. Nor women neither.


Lovely film that. RIP Uncle Monty.


----------



## Jynxed

Ummm, The Corpse Bride, I think?


----------



## Nekomata

A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master.


----------



## fonz

V: The Original Miniseries


----------



## aidenmoore

Moonrise Kingdom.


----------



## fm5827

Wanted, and I have only gotten around half the way through it before going to sleep. From what I saw of it was decent but I read the plot summary now so not really sure whether I can be bothered finishing it.


----------



## jacko2

Oblivion, need to find something to watch next now!


----------



## SliceMeNice

Been having a bit of a Woody Allen binge just lately, last film I saw was The Purple Rose of Cairo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Smiley Face


----------



## green9206

Jack the Giant Slayer.


----------



## Koichi

SliceMeNice said:


> Been having a bit of a Woody Allen binge just lately, last film I saw was The Purple Rose of Cairo.


Me too. Watched _Manhattan_ followed by _Whatever Works._


----------



## Charmander

Dark Knight Rises


----------



## MrQuiet76

Hot Fuzz


----------



## aidenmoore

The Hours


----------



## Downtheroad

Heat
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113277/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
great movie


----------



## aquilla

TAXI DRIVER! (again)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Trailer Park of Terror..
Absolutely awful movie.. :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*What was the last movie you watched? II*

~ Rampart
~ A Late Quartet
~ The Baytown Outlaws
~ City State


----------



## Toad Licker

Bed of Roses


----------



## twitchy666

*Citadel*

Citadel


----------



## jacko2

jack the giant slayer and shooter


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

127 hours


----------



## AlchemyFire

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. There was a marathon on the Space channel today :yes


----------



## Charmeleon

Pain & Gain, I loved it, makes me wanna go lift hahaha


----------



## cricket2121

Dog Pound.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Midnight Meat Train..

I'm quite proud I was able to predict the ending :b


----------



## Charmander

Finally watched Breaking Dawn part 2, and it actually wasn't that bad.  :eyes


----------



## kittenamos

The Great Gatsby 

I didn't like the book at all, but the movie was pretty good.


----------



## Onimaru

Kick-*** 2 B)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

likeaspacemonkey said:


> That's one disgusting movie. I'm not proud to say I kinda liked it.


Ikr! It was pretty gross! :b


----------



## TryingMara

Red 2


----------



## IcedOver

_The Cuckoo Clocks of Hell. _


----------



## arm08139914

Star Trek Into Darkness & The Little Mermaid

2 new Blu-ray pre-orders arrived this Monday


----------



## jacko2

kick a.ss 2
world war z 
pain & gain

loved all 3 of them!


----------



## ourwater

Jumanji


----------



## WhatBITW

Red 2. It was meh.


----------



## Toad Licker

High Spirits


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Paranormal Activity 2.. :stu


----------



## alenclaud

Watched Pain & Gain yesterday. Sh1t movie.


----------



## guitarmatt

Oblivion w/tom cruise


----------



## shelbster18

Chloe. lol It wasn't what I expected. It was like a lame Lifetime movie. xD But the ending was not predictable. I thought there would be more to the movie than that. There was one hot scene in it, though.


----------



## Still Waters

Elysium -One of the bleakest,darkest most difficult to watch movies I've ever seen. I cringed,jumped and just felt totally shocked almost the whole time.


----------



## Charmander

Almost everyone on this page seems to have hated the movies they watched :lol

Les Miserables. Got bored so I'll finish it another time.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Horsemen..

It was a similar plot to Se7en but not as good as I've heard Se7en is..
There wasn't must structure to it.. 30 mins in felt like the end and then just as it starts to become interesting, the credits start rolling! I was like "Wtf, that's it?" :|


----------



## Toad Licker

The River Wild


----------



## TenYears

Planes. Was awesome.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

I watched _May_ the other night. Kinda weird. :sus


----------



## creasy

Downfall

I just wanted to see the source for the "Hitler reacts" meme. 

Good movie, good performances. Especially Hitler. Very depressing though.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Misery


----------



## ChuckyFinster

likeaspacemonkey said:


> And by weird you obviously mean ****ing awesome, right? Yes you do. Yes you do. I said yes you do. Ok stop talking, yes you do. Yes. You. Do! Ok that's it this is starting to piss me off. You do. You do. YOU DO, goddammit!!!
> 
> Whoa. Not sure what happened there. Anyway, isn't it a really sweet sad little movie? It's... one of my... three? Yeah sounds about right, favorite movies. And quite appropiate for this forum too.


Oh, it was _certainly_ interesting. Her awkwardness was easy to relate to. In fact, I found her quite endearing, up until she started murdering people. ^^;


----------



## shelbster18

Passengers. It was okay. Nothing special.


----------



## MindOverMood

Daisy Diamond

Fish Tank


----------



## ASB20

Saw Elysium, finally. Good summer action film; probably the best I've seen all summer. Although, not as good as Blomkamp's earlier District 9 (but how many films are? Ah, high expectations...)

Still, plenty of Sharlto Copely's awesome accent to go around.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Safe Haven on Netflix. I really liked it, and thought they mixed the dark themes and the romance quite well.


----------



## Kennnie

Matrix Revolutions.


----------



## millenniumman75

Chernobyl Diaries


----------



## ourwater

Ghostbusters


----------



## ourwater

Jackass


----------



## nml

the wind that shakes the barley was on film four the other day.

I actually prefer Ken Loach's smaller films, but this was still good, and probably the best performance I've seen Cillian Murphy give.


----------



## ourwater

Sneakers [1992]


----------



## Vuldoc

Ichi the Killer i was bored so i wanted to re-watch it though this was like a month ago i don't often watch movies


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

One of the *Saw* movies.. Idk which one, maybe 6?
First Saw movie I've ever watched.. Wasn't actually as bad as people say.. :b


----------



## Trovador

'Now You See Me', and it kinda sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gone


----------



## Nekomata

The End of Evangelion.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Saw 5

I can't believe I've been so terrified of watching the Saw movies for so long, they're really not that bad..


----------



## fonz

Paths Of Glory


----------



## ourwater

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Courier


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wish List


----------



## forex

R.i.p.d

Rest in peace department , mkv quality very nice


----------



## shelbster18

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Same reaction.


lol :b It was kind of bland to me I guess.

-----------------

The War. (1994)

Really good movie. My mom and sister tried getting me to watch it about 2 or 3 years ago and I never wanted to. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Aquisse

I watched 2 films yesterday

House of the Devil, really reminicscent of slasher/haunted house horrors of the 80's, has a good ending and it was alrightt

and Pi, which is in my top 10 films now... it's surreal and directed very well, all the camera shots and stuff are great at showing the paranoia the main character felt.


----------



## shelbster18

Slumdog Millionaire. I didn't really like it or love it. Wasn't as good as I expected. I can't believe the movie was in 2008. I thought it was 2010. It doesn't even seem that old. O_O


----------



## catcharay

Kickass two. Funny and tad violent. But i love the soundtrack. 

Now u see me...it was fun and watchable. Thumb up for isla fischer. Aussie girl

World war z. it gave me shocks here and there. My bf said brad was lazy in his acting but i think it wasnt too bad

Elysium.. Okay action. Thought i wouldve liked it more


----------



## karenw

Insidious


----------



## ourwater

Battle of Russia [1943]


----------



## nml

Aquisse said:


> I watched 2 films yesterday
> 
> House of the Devil, really reminicscent of slasher/haunted house horrors of the 80's, has a good ending and it was alrightt
> 
> *and Pi, which is in my top 10 films now... it's surreal and directed very well, all the camera shots and stuff are great at showing the paranoia the main character felt*.


Pi's great, and I agree all the cinematic tricks conveyed the character's state of mind really well.

Tinker Taylor Soldier Spy. I started watching this about 30 minutes in and don't think I ever totally got what was going on :um But the performances were excellent. As much as I love Gary Oldman doing his flying off the handle thing it was interesting seeing him playing a more subdued role.


----------



## ourwater

The Rookie


----------



## changeme77

There aren't any good movies worth watching at the cinema.


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake


----------



## mooncake

My Sassy Girl (2001)


----------



## ourwater

Somebody say cinema? Zzzzzzzz.

IMG_0034 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyMisfit

17 Again.


----------



## ourwater

The Experts


----------



## ourwater

The Rescuers


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## Nekomata

Cursed.

Love Jesse Eisenberg <33


----------



## Xenos

Riddick.

I know in my heart it's not a very good movie. There are a couple of points where the characters make obviously illogical choices in service of the plot, everyone's one-dimensional, and the three acts of the film seem to belong to different genres (survival in the wilderness, Die Hard-style hero-vs-everyone action flick, and monster movie). But I am a total sucker for this kind of cheesy, hard boiled sci-fantasy that seems like it was torn right out of Heavy Metal magazine, all about stoic antiheroes on distant and godforsaken worlds where everything's bleak and deadly. So I liked it, but I liked Pitch Black and Chronicles too, so there's your grain of salt.


----------



## ourwater

Fright Night [1985]


----------



## Nekomata

The Hunger Games.


----------



## Crisigv

World War Z


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## alenclaud

Disconnect. I bit too straightforward and simple of a movie for my liking, but it was all right.


----------



## ourwater

The Return [2009]


----------



## januarygirl

The Warriors


----------



## Nekomata

The Hangover Part II.


----------



## ourwater

Ducktales The Movie - Treasure of the Lost Lamp [1990]


----------



## Parsnip

Blade.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cat's Meow


----------



## shelbster18

The Island. Such a great movie.  Haven't seen it in a long time. 

Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes. It wasn't a great movie but I liked it. :3


----------



## Schmilsson

Elvis: That's the Way It Is


----------



## XnatashaX

Saved


----------



## oskie

The Place Beyond the Pines. Great movie.


----------



## jlscho03

Airplane. I had all this hype/expectations for it and it was a lot different than what I thought it was. Still a good movie, though. Not what I would consider great, but good and enjoyable (and trust me, for comedies, it's rare to get positive praise from me).


----------



## fm5827

Taxi Driver, really enjoyed it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Insidious
-Insidious: Chapter 2

Back-to-back in the cinema


----------



## andy0128

the reader. Interesting film.


----------



## CheesyBites

White House Down. Pretty awesome movie with Channing Tatum


----------



## TenYears

We're the Millers


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Accidents


----------



## ourwater

Total Recall [1990]


----------



## fonz

City Of God


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Disconnect.


----------



## catcharay

Sinister. Was really scary


----------



## x Faceless x

The Campaign


----------



## christacat

The World's End


----------



## ourwater

Mystic River


----------



## Abedsgirl01

The World's End. 

I love, love, love Pegg/Frost/Wright. I could watch them reading the phone book for two hours and be entertained.


----------



## Toad Licker

Once in the Life


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

christacat said:


> The World's End





Abedsgirl01 said:


> The World's End.
> 
> I love, love, love Pegg/Frost/Wright. I could watch them reading the phone book for two hours and be entertained.


Same, it was pretty good  
But I don't think Pegg and Frost will ever make a film better than Shaun of the Dead :b


----------



## karenw

Keeping mum


----------



## hawtitch

The World's End. 10/10, fantastic. Definitely my favorite film of the year. I don't know what else to put here. So heck yeah, Britain ftw.


----------



## vela

Strange Frame


----------



## ourwater

The Italian [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Visiting


----------



## starsfreak

8 Mile

Such a good movie


----------



## Josh2323

The Croods


----------



## SilentlySuffering

Rise of the Guardians. I can't believe I never seen that movie until now. It was pretty good.


----------



## Abedsgirl01

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Same, it was pretty good
> But I don't think Pegg and Frost will ever make a film better than Shaun of the Dead :b


-I agree with you on this one. Shaun is perfect in every way! My favorite of the "Cornetto" trilogy.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## fonz

Memories Of Murder


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Abedsgirl01 said:


> -I agree with you on this one. Shaun is perfect in every way! My favorite of the "Cornetto" trilogy.


And the fence-jumping! :lol


----------



## ourwater

Wreck It Ralph


----------



## AllToAll

The Hurricane


----------



## TheExplosionist

Europa Report 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## ourwater

Babylon A.D.


----------



## ourwater

Oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker

Crazy in Alabama


----------



## ourwater

Sleep Tight


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Easy A.


----------



## Nekomata

Aliens.


----------



## scooby

Sucker Punch... lol...


----------



## dandynamo

World War Z.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
~ Heavy Metal
~ Alien Resurrection
~ Lord Of War


----------



## Toad Licker

Brokedown Palace


----------



## ourwater

Dangerous Curves


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*What was the last movie you watched? II*

.


----------



## oskie

The Grey

and

This Is the End


----------



## ourwater

Spy Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Chisum


----------



## ourwater

Logan's Run [1976]


----------



## alenclaud

The East- the actress was nice to look at. the plot was okay. some of the characters were annoying, but acted well enough. Good movie.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Neo said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> He's got an arm off! :lol


"The BATMAN Soundtrack!?"
"Throw it!!" :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Pale Rider


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Drag Me To Hell - As recommended by FunkyMonkey :b


----------



## losinghope

Never been kissed


----------



## Parsnip

Blade II


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Skies.

Another silly Alien abduction movie.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

The East. It was really good, def. recommend.


----------



## Eia Au

The last two I saw in theatres was the conjuring (I love horror movies) and ellysium


----------



## oskie

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## christacat

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## fonz

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## tennislover84

A Bridge Too Far. 

I've always meant to watch it, but never gotten around to it until now. It has an ensemble cast with every character being played by a huge movie star, which is interesting. It's a depressing film though, although the main theme is really cheerful for some reason. I can't get the music out of my head now.


----------



## Minkiro

This Is The End. Was okay.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dust Factory


----------



## belle102

Urban legend


----------



## AshleyAnn

Goodfellas


----------



## scooby

Sharknado. 10/10, would watch again and again. Can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## meganmila

You're next. 

I recommend it. It's a fun awesome movie with a bad a*s chick in it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sister Act


----------



## tennislover84

Police Academy 6: City Under Siege.

What a classic. :b


----------



## catcharay

The call. Halle on the phone a lot. Shes in great shape


----------



## Joeality

World War Z


----------



## Toad Licker

The Deadly Look of Love


----------



## AceEmoKid

Donnie Darko. I very much liked it. Especially the soundtrack.


----------



## Nekomata

Pet Sematary.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fright Night 2: New Blood.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Deadly Look of Love


----------



## Katherine93

About Time


----------



## vela

Outland


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## mooncake

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Curse of Chucky


----------



## Kalliber

World war z


----------



## bewilderedminerals

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## Charmander

Return of the King extended edition. Well, the first disk anyway. (Which was over 2 hours long!) :fall


----------



## alenclaud

A friend has loaned me Drinking Buddies. I put it in the DVD player expecting an idiotic comedy, getting ready to switch off the movie and send it back...but it wasn't bad. It was okay actually.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

House of 1,000 Corpses.. What a waste of time >_____>


----------



## rikkie

Shutter Island


----------



## GotAnxiety

Riddick 3 it wasn't to bad.

He's getting old.

I hope they make a sequel.


----------



## catcharay

Texas Chainsaw, 2013 edition of this franchise. The main girl character had a hideous scream; it was very witchy sounding and ear piercing. I don't like it


----------



## Toad Licker

Autumn in New York


----------



## tennislover84

Charmander said:


> Return of the King extended edition. Well, the first disk anyway. (Which was over 2 hours long!) :fall


I love the extra scenes with Saruman confronted at Orthanc, the Witch King breaking Gandalf's staff with his flaming sword, and the Mouth of Sauron. The film is so much better with those scenes included. 

The last film I saw was Shooter. Seen it before, but I'd forgotten how good it is.


----------



## Charmander

tennislover84 said:


> I love the extra scenes with Saruman confronted at Orthanc, the Witch King breaking Gandalf's staff with his flaming sword, and the Mouth of Sauron. The film is so much better with those scenes included.
> 
> The last film I saw was Shooter. Seen it before, but I'd forgotten how good it is.


I know! There's so much I've missed out on by not watching it before. I liked the fact that Eomer and Aragorn realised that Eowyn had been fighting with them on the Pelennor Fields. She was underused in the shorter versions.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Annie Hall.

From now on, whenever I am rambling and not making any sense, I'll just say 'oh well, ladieda ladieda, lah lah.'


----------



## belle102

Halloweentown.


----------



## Toad Licker

Brake


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Xenos

Olympus has Fallen. Essentially this is a Die Hard movie without any of the things that made Die Hard good. It's humorless, and the action always feels kind of constrained; it takes place mostly in the halls of the white house, and on the lawn, and in the bunker underneath it, which are not really ideal locations for big action set pieces. I get it, it's the white house, but that only goes so far. Plus the phony flag-waiving patriotism gets in the way and just feels like a ploy to get us to root for the hero whom otherwise we wouldn't really care about. It's not unwatchable but there's nothing memorable about it.

Oblivion. Not what I expected, which would be okay, except that about a third of the way through I realized it was mostly a re-tread of another recent (and much better) sci-fi movie I can't name without spoiling it. But it's a gorgeous production and I mostly enjoyed on that level. My favorite visuals were 1) the awesome feng-shui future house, 2) the post-apocalyptic landscapes and skyscapes, and most importantly 3) Andrea Riseborough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

JayDontCareEh said:


> The Ninth Gate
> 
> I never grow tired of this one. A definite favorite.


The scene where the guy lights himself on fire has always disturbed me greatly in that film


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Love it love it love it.


----------



## Nekomata

Easy A.


----------



## Toad Licker

Look Again


----------



## misspeachy

Bonnie and Clyde. It was awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

misspeachy said:


> Bonnie and Clyde. It was awesome.


Classic! I watched it a number of times & even bought the book Bonnie & Clyde: The Lives Behind The Legend


----------



## Schmilsson

Metallica: Through the Never


----------



## fonz

Mulholland Drive - still a bit confusing,but I guess I understand most of it now...


----------



## Euripides

Woody Allen's Manhattan. Dat intro..


----------



## Koichi

Euripides said:


> Woody Allen's Manhattan. Dat intro..


Oh yeah, it's a fantastic intro. The rest of the film's not bad either.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Texas Chainsaw (2013) It was pretty ****ing intense! :shock


----------



## danberado

Near Dark. Classic 80's vampire movie.

Modern day Western vibe similar to Blood Simple? Check!
Soundtrack by Tangerine Dream? Check!
The cast of Aliens? Check!
Sappy romance plot, but rated R for violence? Check!


----------



## Kalliber

Watched mama xD


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Boo.. 
It was sooo boring.. :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha

World War Z



fonz said:


> Mulholland Drive - still a bit confusing,but I guess I understand most of it now...


I must have watched that film 2 or 3 times before I truly understood it


----------



## Jaxosix

The Internship. Meh.


----------



## Nekomata

The Time Traveler's Wife.


----------



## TryingMara

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Eia Au

I watched Insidious yesterday. I liked the story line.


----------



## danberado

Windtalkers.

Needed a serious injection of Nicholas Cage Crazy to breath some life into it.


----------



## tennislover84

Did You Hear About the Morgans.

I actually enjoyed it, despite Sarah Jessica Parker. Never seen a film with Hugh Grant that I didn't like. He just plays the same character, over and over again.


----------



## Tokztero

Casino Royale. Probably the 200th time i watch it.


----------



## Xenos

Now You See Me. Slick and well-presented but not nearly as clever as it thinks it is. I think it's fine for a movie about stage magic to contain some plot trickery (The Prestige did this really well) but here we have textbook example of a movie that doesn't earn its twist ending. A movie earns its twist when, once the twist is revealed, the whole movie makes a different kind of sense. When this movie's twist is revealed, you realize that it contained lots of filler that made no sense at all and was only there to mislead you. Plus some of the performances were just plain bad; Mark Ruffalo, Jesse Eisenberg and Woody Harrelson were mostly okay in their usual personas, but Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman felt oddly miscast, while Isla Fisher and Dave Franco were kind of terrible.


----------



## fishwhistle

Prisoners...I'm a big Paul Dano fan :yes


----------



## TheExplosionist

Pacific Rim. 0/10

Godzillas vs robots CGI-fest


----------



## riderless

10 seconds from Hell- Jack Palance


----------



## starsonfire

The Internship

pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## mooncake

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Christine


----------



## danberado

Prisoners.

Any movie with Hugh Jackman's beard has something going for it.


----------



## cat001

Dr Jekyll and sister Hyde


----------



## xMissChloex

The last movie I watched was The Proposal with Sandra Bullock in it.. Oh my god the woods scene was hilarious when she was singing get low! 

But the movie I watched before that was The Haunting In Connecticut.. it was FREAKY. But it had a great ending.


----------



## wildinthestreets

Prisoners.

It was alright. I could write an essay on the imagery alone. But still, it didn't blow me away.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Chloe17 said:


> The Haunting In Connecticut.. it was FREAKY. But it had a great ending.


I'm hoping to watch that with my friend over the weekend


----------



## SchizoLoner

The Tim Burton Micheal Keaton's Batman movies... and Beetle Juice.


----------



## catcharay

Chucky, the curse. It was good modern version of this classic. If I had watched it at night, my teeth would be chattering

6/10


----------



## FineArtInSilver

Mulholland Drive because I wanted some mystery in my life. I'm a sucker for mystery!


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Arya481

Elysium


----------



## Koichi

Bit of a kitchen sink drama binge today. Watched The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner, The L-Shaped Room and A Place to Go. That's the order I'd rank them too.


----------



## Lize4

Little Birds. Juno Temple is such a good actress.


----------



## pup55

THis is the End...hilarious


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Nekomata

Skyfall.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Before Midnight.

This trilogy portrays everything I both love and hate about relationships and it is deeply compelling. By far the most authentic love story I have ever come across. I can see so much of the relationships of people I have observed and my own experiences reflected in it. It is also the only trilogy I know of that has both quality and quantity; this film is every bit as untainted and appetising as its predecessors. 

(Sorry, bit overwhelmed by the film so felt like venting.)


----------



## Damiennn

Just saw gravity. I really enjoyed it and tbe 3d was perfect. Probably will be a big hit at the oscars.


----------



## fonz

LA Confidential last night,now deciding on the next one to watch


----------



## Xenos

This is the End. Not bad, it had its moments. After a while, the main joke - that everyone in Hollywood is shallow and completely unequipped to deal with an actual crisis like the apocalypse - wore a little thin, as did the super-crass humor; I was hoping the movie would do something really clever with its premise, but it never gets far beyond the sex/drug jokes and movie references. Comedies can have interesting characters, but here nobody seems to exist beyond the one-dimensional jerk version of themselves, which I know is the joke, but it's also sort of the problem. Maybe my expectations were just too high. I laughed, but I think these guys have made much better movies.


----------



## fonz

Boyz N The Hood


----------



## Auroras

Over the weekend:

_Insidious 2
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
Gravity_


----------



## catcharay

The conjuring, but not fully. It is excellent so far! The creepiness level and atmospheric 70's vibe was created very well


----------



## Minkiro

The Hours.


----------



## croww

The Man from Earth!


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters


----------



## JohnDoe26

Kick a-- 2.


----------



## shortcake

The Hitcher

Not bad, but it wasn't great :I


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Only God Forgives.

The Woman in Black.


----------



## Charmander

Titanic.


----------



## shortcake

5150 Rue des Ormes

Pretty good!


----------



## Kalliber

the new chucky movie.. forgot the name lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters II


----------



## Nekomata

Notes on a Scandal.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Harold and Maude.

Ah-mazing.


----------



## Koichi

KellyLiterary said:


> Harold and Maude.
> 
> Ah-mazing.


I loved that movie. Haven't seen it for years though. Perhaps it's due a re-watch.


----------



## jasiony

I saw Gravity in 3d....simply amazing I highly recommend it, beautiful film.


----------



## starsfreak

Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift

Cool movie. Not too great but still pretty cool


----------



## GlimmerBanjo

This Is the End

Really funny! I like that they make fun of themselves, esp. james franco


----------



## shortcake

Lilya 4-Ever

Good, but not very nice :I


----------



## alieneyed

Spun.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix


----------



## Nekomata

Full Metal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Koichi said:


> I loved that movie. Haven't seen it for years though. Perhaps it's due a re-watch.


I'll gladly watch it once more with you. I could relate so much to Harold, when all I aspire to be is Maude.

Saw Drinking Buddies tonight. I am so in love with Olivia Wilde it hurts.


----------



## nml

shortcake said:


> Lilya 4-Ever
> 
> Good, but not very nice :I


what a bummer of a movie that is :blank A hole in my Heart is so bleak too.

I watched Sin City again. Elijah Wood's does a surprisingly good psychopath, need to see him in Maniac.


----------



## ourwater

Coraline


----------



## Tania I

Gravity. 
The movie reminds me of my own hell. Anxieties, free floating (within my body, not in space), claustrophobia even in the midst of crowd, hyperventilating and panic attacks and not getting enough O2 while I'm on earth, no hope and the lone. It's very consoling, breaking free and levitating to have someone else to give a positive outlook on life like what Clooney did for Sandra. We need more funny self loving positive people in our lives


----------



## ourwater

The Truth About Charlie


----------



## ReclusiveHermit

Taxi Driver (for about the 40th time)


----------



## AussiePea

Rush - 9/10
Gravity - 9/10

Both Awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## HD43D

*Gravity*

Imax. Talk about a panic attack in a theatre.... It was very very good film, though. Go see it. Take a clonazepam first... lol. For real.


----------



## Bawsome

Summer wars.


----------



## ourwater

Stealing Beauty [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Emma91

*Pulp Fiction 10/10*


----------



## kurtcobain

Heathers, that 1988 black comedy-coming of age film that has a cult following. 

Honestly, I wasn't the biggest fan even though it got 95% on rotten tomatoes. :/


----------



## Greenleaf62

The Nightmare Before Christmas. One of my favorites ^_^


----------



## EternalTime

Wayne's World :3


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## ourwater

The Gate [1987]


----------



## Koichi

La Promesse
A Hard Day's Night


----------



## ourwater

watched the game of thrones and show episode and Now You See Me last night


----------



## Toad Licker

Elevator Girl


----------



## mr hoang

Russel peters on Netflix. Has anyone seen the wolverine? How good is it.?


----------



## ourwater

Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## Toad Licker

Karla


----------



## ourwater

Manhunter [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Wreck It Ralph


----------



## Slumknox

"The Way Way Back" (2013) 8/10 id say. You all should watch it. It's about a social awkward 14 year old.

I'm sure none of you guys could relate to that tho.


----------



## EternalTime

The Matrix


----------



## cuppy

EternalTime said:


> The Matrix


Ah! me too!!!! 
I FINALLY watched it last week (because it was on tv and I was curious )


----------



## AceEmoKid

The Piano, and it is amazing. I've had the soundtrack for years, but only now got around to watching the movie it came from. It was the first film I took the effort of fully explaining, in semi-meticulous detail, to someone (my mum). I'm trying to get my family to watch it with me so I can see it again, perhaps this winter break when I return home. Needless to say, the soundtrack has taken on new meaning. Every time I listen, I am transported elsewhere.


----------



## sad clown

Creepshow 2, 6/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ella Enchanted


----------



## ourwater

After Earth


----------



## StrangePeaches

The brass teapot
with juno temple. cute movie.


----------



## Odinn

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Toad Licker

Take This Waltz


----------



## Pike Queen

Jackie Brown.


----------



## Ostrava

ourwater said:


> Wreck It Ralph


I want to see this! Worth the watch?

Last movie I watched was The Road. I enjoyed it.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## creasy

The Class of Nuke 'Em High


----------



## shelbster18

The Bourne Supremacy. I liked the first one better, though. I have to watch the third one now.


----------



## Ckg2011

The Hangover Part III.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dogville


----------



## Nekomata

27 Dresses.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Friday the 13th - Part 5..
I'm watching these movies in a really ****ed up order.. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

"Gravity" in 3D. I guess critics are having coniptions over this, and it isn't as good as all that, but it's pretty decent for the most part. The first 45 minutes to an hour are great, but the last half hour leaves a little to be desired in my view even if not in others'. I think we've become used to special effects that would have wowed us twenty years ago (e.g., completely computer-generated beings or landscapes), so it's rare to watch something and think "How the hell did they do that?" I had that feeling at times with this, not being able to figure out how such sophisticated wire work was accomplished and melded with 3D surroundings to make the zero gravity appear real. If this technology had been put on a story that was revolutionary it would have been superb.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Mystery Men

Gotta love a ridiculous comedy.

"I dont need a compass to tell me which way the wind shines"


----------



## Kalliber

The cabbin in the woods


----------



## Nada

Zero Charisma


----------



## Toad Licker

Slap Her ... She's French


----------



## fonz

Magnolia


----------



## Nekomata

The Evil Dead (remake)


----------



## Arg

Rattle and Hum


----------



## ourwater

The Terminal


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vow


----------



## alenclaud

My Sassy Girl (the original Korean version) is a great film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## TryingMara

Captain Phillips


----------



## mooncake

Rain Man


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Scream
-Men in Black 3
-Fast & Furious (2009)


----------



## e200e

Friday the 2nd one - thought it was pretty terrible I liked the 1st one not this one


----------



## fonz

Dial M For Murder


----------



## TryingMara

The Heat

I'm surprised I liked it as much as I did. There were so many funny lines.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lovely, Still


----------



## aquilla

500 days of summer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Woman In The Window(1944)
~ Deadfall(2012)


----------



## The Last Orphan of Rachel

Fritz Lang's _M_.


----------



## Lize4

V/H/S 2-not the best movie, but as a horror buff, gave me a few frights.


----------



## Toad Licker

Roads to Riches


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Fast & Furious 6


----------



## Mur

The Golden Child


----------



## Parsnip

Naked Gun.


----------



## Damiennn

Kick *** 2 and White House down. Thought they were both good.


----------



## Yer Blues

The Crow


Next up: Army of Darkness.


----------



## miserablecow

Man of steel. It wasn't bad, but wasn't the best film either.


----------



## hammerfast

I watched music from the second floor it was a movie about a fascist girl that happens to be a vampire


----------



## EternalTime

Fright Night


----------



## justlistening

Les salauds


----------



## Toad Licker

Won't Back Down


----------



## ourwater

Firestarter [1984]


----------



## Pike Queen

Halloween IV: The Return of Michael Myers. Awww yeah.


----------



## tennislover84

For some reason I watched the movie version of Fat Albert. :lol

Hey hey hey!


----------



## creasy

Antichrist

I don't understand all the hate this movie got. Okay, it can be interpreted as misogynistic. And the naughty bits, but if you're gonna hate on a film simply due to the inclusion of nudity/sex, stfu please. You have no say in artistic review. But really, the cinematography and atmosphere were _excellent_, (besides the first scene being way pretentious.) It evokes a sense of doom and despair I've rarely seen in a film, maybe ever. Lars Von Trier seems to know what true horror means. Willem Dafoe and Charlotte Gainsbourg share themselves, embodying the roles fully. Beyond the greater meaning, it's an awesome piece of visualization and pacing.


----------



## aiayumi

Limitless. And it SUCKS
Watched because of Bradley Cooper, still doesn't make it any better


----------



## Odinn

The Sixth Sense


----------



## blueman1027

Prisoners


----------



## Toad Licker

Extract


----------



## catcharay

Gravity. Imagine free floating in space with a limited supply of oxygen 
Sandra Bullock's skin still looks amazing. Yes, I had to mention it

7/10


----------



## nml

Rambo (the latest one) Probably shouldn't have enjoyed this but I did. The action scenes were dope, and I even enjoyed Stallone portrayal of a grizzled, aging Rambo lol.

VHS - think some people were recommending this in one of the horror thread. The sequences are uneven but some are great, and I like anthology horror films. pretty good movie.


----------



## Kalliber

The cabbin in the woods


----------



## Fairydust

Rear Window


----------



## Toad Licker

Eurotrip


----------



## EternalTime

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## scintilla




----------



## sliplikespace

Drive [rewatch] - 9/10
I really enjoy the overall direction, soundtrack, and style of this film. Plus I'm partial towards anything Ryan Gosling is involved in.

V/H/S - 7/10
This was definitely a pleasant surprise. I've been watching horror films all month and most of the new watches have been horrible to mediocre. While not consistently great (a few segments drag it down a bit), the segments that i did enjoy were fantastic. Will watch the sequel within the next few days.


----------



## dead24

Man of Steel. I was disappointed with it. I was expecting it to be as good as batman begins but it wasn't. The story was just too fast and messy. I'd give it 4/5.


----------



## DetachedGirl

The Bucket List(well,to be honest,I rewatched it).Both Nickolson and Morgan are great actors.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones


----------



## Damiennn

R.I.P.D and 21 & over


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Friday The 13th Part VI - Jason Lives *Not that bad, has some funny moments


----------



## The Enemy Within

Fairydust said:


> Rear Window


Not one of my favorite Hitchcock movies, but still good IMO.


----------



## ourwater

The Day After Tommorow


----------



## Kalliber

This is the end


----------



## Gavroche

The Perks of Being a Wallflower 

I absolutely love it, such a great film


----------



## cmed

I really liked this, despite the bad reviews. It had an authentic feel to it. It could be my fascination with the Apollo missions speaking though.

I'm glad they actually put effort into simulating lack of gravity. I can't stand watching a movie where the astronauts are on some kind of space ship, but they're sitting down in a chair and getting up and walking around like they're on a bus or something. It completely ruins it for me.


----------



## TryingMara

The Good Son


----------



## meganmila

Mean Creek. Such a pretty movie. Geez.


----------



## ourwater

The Hunger Games


----------



## dead24

Star Trek Into Darkness. One of the best movies i've seen this year. It's even better than the first one. 4.5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Nekomata

Ender's Game
Star Trek: Into Darkness (half of it)


----------



## Xenos

Pulp Fiction.

I can't believe it's almost 20 years old.


----------



## sliplikespace

28 Days Later

Still my favorite film by quite a bit.


----------



## Damiennn

sliplikespace said:


> 28 Days Later
> 
> Still my favorite film by quite a bit.


28 days later is in my top 3.

Watched Justice league the flashpoint paradox...it was ok, but Id rather see more of bruce waynes parents as joker and batman.


----------



## scooby

Sand Sharks. Not quite as good as Sharknado, but up there.


----------



## Morpheus

Children of the Corn


----------



## Kascheritt

War of the Arrows.


----------



## EternalTime

Evil Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Skin Deep


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I Know What You Did Last Summer..

Can't believe I'd never seen this classic before.. :b


----------



## Syzygy

The Lone Ranger - was not bad, not great.


----------



## Xenos

Kung Fu Hustle.

Basically it's Crouching Tiger by way of the Roadrunner cartoons, a martial arts clown act aided by modern special effects. It's a lot of fun, but even within the boundaries of what it was setting out to do I wish they'd put just a _little_ more thought into the story, particularly the resolution at the end when (mild spoiler) a certain character suddenly gets all this power out of nowhere. Anyway, the scene with the musician assassins was awesome and the landlady was my favorite character.


----------



## Gavroche

Silver Linings Playbook, easily one of my favorite films. I identified so much with the main character, Pat, this film has really inspired me, let's see where this leads!


----------



## DisneyMisfit




----------



## Toad Licker

Imaginary Playmate


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Friday the 13th: Part 6


----------



## Emma91

Sleepers.


----------



## TheSeeker

*Patton*

"If we are not victorious!, let no one come back alive!"


----------



## ourwater

Freejack [1992]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Transiberian


----------



## Toad Licker

Copycat


----------



## Toad Licker

The Return


----------



## ourwater

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Larkspur

The Lords of Salem


----------



## Claudia87

The Mad Magician. It was excellent - love Vincent Price


----------



## ourwater

The Lovely Bones


----------



## EternalTime

Re-Animator


----------



## BadGirl

Now You See Me
(don,t bother)


----------



## mr hoang

I wanted to watch hocus pocus last night for Halloween but totally forgot. I think I'll watch paranormal activity tonight.


----------



## dead24

The Road. boring (2/5)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Forger


----------



## danberado

Last night had a Halloween moviefest:

The Thing (2011)
The Thing (1982)
The Thing From Another World (1951)


----------



## hunteri herioci

The Fifth Estate. I felt it was sort of lackluster overall but Cumberbatch as Assange was fabulous.


----------



## ourwater

The Others


----------



## Mehab

Tarkovsky's Stalker


----------



## Toad Licker

Meeting Evil


----------



## Xenos

Gravity.

If you want to see this, don't wait for blu ray. See it in the theater, on a big screen, in 3D. And don't eat anything right before.


----------



## typemismatch

Hmm. I've not watched a movie this year. Maybe the last one I watched was that last James Bond one. I forget the name. I thought it was a bit ****, but then what did I expect, it's ****ing James Bond. I mean seriously why do people like that ****. I didn't see the end of it.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Pirate Radio. It was my kind of dumb. Loved it. 8/10


----------



## buklti

Heat. Such an awesome movie.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Rewatched Clerks, since it's been a few years since I've last seen it. Still really good for an indy movie. "Would you like to make some f**k, Berserker!" 7/10


----------



## danberado

Xenos said:


> Gravity.
> 
> If you want to see this, don't wait for blu ray. See it in the theater, on a big screen, in 3D. And don't eat anything right before.


This person speaks the truth.


----------



## ourwater

Contact [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Student Seduction


----------



## twitchy666

Before Midnight
passes as the most boring ever seen
I watched it through, skipping a few scenes, as a guide to informal dinner party etiquette... just the very worst general way to speak to people

Hoping for anything worthy there. I was surprised. Couldn't follow any storyline, but quite pleased I don't do that type of social activity any more
Last time was at family Xmas, when I was a schoolkid

I'll never gather around a dinner table again. 
unless it's recovering from snowboarding or heavy sailing onboard or out at night

Bling Ring might be worth a tip to learn from girlie chatter...


----------



## inerameia

Last movie... I don't remember. Ah, I think it had to do with rockets and hillbillies. Oh, yes. October Sky. Good movie.


----------



## inerameia

Toad Licker said:


> Student Seduction


Lol is that a porno


----------



## inerameia

Radical But Legal said:


> Rewatched Clerks, since it's been a few years since I've last seen it. Still really good for an indy movie. "Would you like to make some f**k, Berserker!" 7/10


I saw Clerks a few weeks ago. Funny, but awkward to watch around parental figures. <.<


----------



## Kalliber

carrie 2013


----------



## Radical But Legal

omofca said:


> I saw Clerks a few weeks ago. Funny, but awkward to watch around parental figures. <.<


That's why you shouldn't watch it with your parents :lol I can only imagine how uncomfortable you have felt.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

...........Pokemon the first movie...........

Okay, look, I was looking through movies to watch and saw that movie and felt like reliving my childhood since I haven't seen anything Pokemon in years.


----------



## ourwater

Fire In The Sky [1993]


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Ledgarden

Recently watched the warriors and planning on giving the great gatsby a try.


----------



## ourwater

Zombie Lake [1981]


----------



## ourwater

The Black Cauldron [1985]


----------



## Elad

Man of Steel - I didn't dislike it but at the same time it wasn't great. The fight scenes and flying were cool.. its just I felt like something was missing, the entire movie just felt.. flat? No emotions what so ever between Louis and Clark, the relationship seemed rushed as ****. I love action, just not at the expense of humor/relationship development.

A Haunted House - pretty funny film, wasn't expecting much so I got some laughs out of it; especially from Cedric the entertainer and Nick Swardson. 


I need to find some more horror flicks, I love them at the moment and they seem to be the only movies that evoke anything; even if it is just being scared as fu. Hoping Insidious chap. 2 is decent, although I doubt it'll be as good as the first.


----------



## Toad Licker

Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## ourwater

WarGames [1983]


----------



## TicklemeRingo

The Godfather III

Turned out to be my favourite of the three.


----------



## Damiennn

The brass teapot - it was a nice little quirky movie.


----------



## ourwater

The Truman Show [1998]


----------



## jlscho03

Hm... What _was_ the last movie I watched? I think it was The Last Violin (one of my all-time favorites). I've been watching too much TV on DVD recently, so I can't say for certain on the movie.

I need to see a new movie some time. It's a been a while since I've seen something new.


----------



## ourwater

Yella


----------



## tennislover84

Scream 4.

It was very similar to Scream 1, 2 and 3. Although that probably shouldn't come as a surprise, really.


----------



## intheshadows

The Wedding Singer.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Toad Licker

Identity


----------



## ourwater

Mojave Moon [1996]


----------



## Koichi

The Grapes of Wrath
Saturday Night and Sunday Morning


----------



## TryingMara

Zoolander


----------



## ourwater

Eagle Eye [2008]


----------



## Damiennn

The to do list


----------



## ourwater

A Royal Affair [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The Blair Witch Project [1999]


----------



## Mehab

The great dictator (Charlie Chaplin)


----------



## Kalliber

Big bang theory


----------



## midnightson

Caligula

I've always known about how provocative and controversial this film was for it's time, but I doubted the shock factor would still hold up today. Well, it did, for me anyway. Not so much the sex and violence itself but rather how it was presented. It felt so unashamed and in-your-face but not meaning to offend or cater to anyone. Really strange movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Elephant White


----------



## Nekomata

Skin Walkers.


----------



## Odinn

Premium Rush


----------



## IcedOver

Went to _The Counselor_. Wow, it sucked! It's the worst new movie I've been to since _Cosmopolis_, although it doesn't reach the depths of pretentiousness that that pile of sh!t does (close, though). This movie has some similarities to "Breaking Bad", but it's awful. It actually has what was likely an intentional wink to "Breaking Bad" with Dean Norris (Hank Schrader) going from being a DEA agent to a drug dealer.


----------



## ourwater

They Wait [2007]


----------



## Aquisse

last life in the universe


----------



## ourwater

Ronin [1998]


----------



## TenYears

7 Pounds


----------



## Adversid

The Wicker Man (1973)


----------



## ourwater

The Killing Of America (1982) Uncut


----------



## ourwater

******* Out of Carolina [1996]


----------



## rosecolored

Men in Black 3


----------



## ourwater

Adventures In Babysitting [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

187


----------



## ourwater

Boogeyman [2005]


----------



## green9206

Turbo.


----------



## midnightson

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer

Great acting from the trio of main characters, an effective score, and rundown, grimy sets completing an already dark tone. I really liked it.


----------



## ourwater

Our Lips Are Sealed [2001]


----------



## Idontgetit

Ender's Game- solid 7.5/10


----------



## Lize4

Passion-It started out good, but became laughable by the end. I liked that Rachel McAdams took a risk, and I thought she was great in the role. The script was a let down though.


----------



## ourwater

Matchstick Men [2003]


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Parker' w/ Jason Stratham.. it isn't without it's holes and cliché's, but it was enjoyable enough


----------



## Damiennn

hours


----------



## kittyxbabe

The devil wears prada.
For fashion class.


----------



## ourwater

Dead of Winter [1987]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The Assasination of Jesse James
- The Invasion
- Zero Dark Thirty
- Star Trek Into The Darkness


----------



## danberado

ourwater said:


> Adventures In Babysitting [1987]


Awesome!!!


----------



## Raphael200

Passenger 57-1997


----------



## EternalTime

Dawn of The Dead ('78)


----------



## wraith1407

Django Unchained


----------



## mooncake

Gravity


----------



## Stace198

Thor - The Dark World. I really enjoyed it. It was quite funny and enjoyed it more than the first one


----------



## Gaby1993ish

For a good time call...It was quite funny about roommates who start a phone sex business.


----------



## ourwater

Schindler's List [1993]


----------



## ASB20

Ender's Game. I'll give it 3 out of 4 stars. Asa Butterfield was a little bland as Ender Wiggin, but Harrison Ford carried this movie all the way. Viola Davis, Hailee Steinfeld, and Abigail Breslin also showed up big-time in their respective roles.

The scenery was grade-A fantastic, and action sets were done well. Some of the plot pieces left out led to some of the meaning of the story being let down, but overall, it's a strong movie for both fans of the book and newcomers alike.


----------



## ourwater

Lord of the Flies [1990]


----------



## ourwater

Sunshine [2007]


----------



## Owl-99

The well diggers daughter. 2011


----------



## ourwater

Gremlins [1984]


----------



## Kalliber

The devils arithmetic


----------



## dead24

Shutter Island 4/5

The Ides of March 4.5/5


----------



## ourwater

Galaxy Quest [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Serious Moonlight


----------



## ourwater

American Ninja [1985]


----------



## Destabilise

i just watched a film called willow with warwick davis in it, good fantasy film


----------



## fonz

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## ourwater

A Mother's Courage: Talking Back to Autism [2009]


----------



## Robodontopus

I watched Mama again on tv yesterday with my brother who hadn't seen it. Such a cool horror movie with an awesome cast. Jessica Chastain's character Annabelle is a great protagonist- a badass punk rocker babe with a heart of gold. Oh, and the sounds that "Mama" makes are the most dread-inducing thing I've ever heard.


----------



## ourwater

Alice in Wonderland [1951]


----------



## Xenos

White House Down.

It's basically Die Hard at the White House. Which is weird, because that is exactly what Olympus has Fallen was, but that was bad enough that this manages to seem a lot better just by comparison. It plays like every other Roland Emmerich movie: a big scary crisis threatens to end the world, and the likable hero who's somehow alienated a beloved family member (daughter this time) steps up, saves the day, and patches his family relationship issue in the process. Anyway, it's mindless, you know exactly what's going to happen from the first frame, but the pacing is pretty good and some scenes work well. One thing kept bugging me: people who're sneaking quietly through the halls trying to avoid getting killed get betrayed when their cell phones start ringing. This happens repeatedly to multiple characters. Seriously, put it on vibrate?


----------



## ourwater

Stevie [2008]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Crow.

That movie never gets old


----------



## introvert33

Ender's Game! I liked it. And I had read the book before.


----------



## MindOverMood

Thor: The Dark World


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wishing Well


----------



## UK guy

Jackass presents - Bad Grandpa

Johnny Knoxville dressed up as an 80 year old man, being a 'bad grandpa'. The whole film is basically just filming the reactions of the public which becomes pretty repetitive. There are a few decent laugh out loud moments, but id only give it a 5 out of 10


----------



## JustRachel

Were the millers


----------



## ourwater

People Like Us [2012]


----------



## Damiennn

Tuff Turf- A great 80s "teen" movie. Just the right amount of cheese.


----------



## ourwater

Signs [2002]


----------



## EternalTime

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wives He Forgot


----------



## Joeality

12 Monkeys


----------



## Xenos

Ender's Game.

It has been at least 15 years since I read the book, maybe more, so I probably can't speak to how faithful it is to the exact plot points of the novel. I will say that the movie stirred up the same _feeling_ that the novel stirred up for me, which was a fierce identification with Ender and a sense of his terrible responsibility. I found it pretty absorbing; it's not a roller-coaster summer film with lots of twists and turns, but a piece of music that moves in a straight line, urgently toward its conclusion. Some of the adult performances felt phoned in; Harrison Ford was Harrison Ford and Ben Kingsley was Ben Kingsley, but whatever. Asa Butterfield is really the star and he completely owned the role. Good movie.


----------



## midnightson

I Saw The Devil

A Korean movie about a government agent whose girlfriend gets killed by a psychopath and he seeks revenge. It was entertaining. Nice cinematography. The theme being revenge against a monster turns a person into a monster themselves, but the movie didn't seem to take it seriously, like it was an afterthought. The protagonist was pretty stupid too, you let this killer go hoping to torture him further outside the law and you don't expect him to figure out your plan and **** it up? Of course that's exactly what happens.


----------



## ourwater

United 93 [2006]


----------



## Damiennn

Nine Dead - 4/10
Oldboy - 7/10


----------



## MuckyMuck

Frances Ha
8


----------



## tennislover84

Finally got around to watching the 2011 Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.

It's got a great atmosphere and I love all that Cold War spying stuff. However, I think there was perhaps too much plot to cram into a 2 hour movie. I probably would have found it very confusing, if I didn't already understand what was supposed to happen. It was never going to be as good as the TV adaption, although Gary Oldman is really good as Smiley.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Rumble Fish.. it was a **** sandwich, I couldn't finish it.


----------



## L Etranger

Oldboy (2003), very good movie.


----------



## fonz

L Etranger said:


> Oldboy (2003), very good movie.


Snap! I enjoyed it as well...


----------



## ourwater

Fly Away [2011]


----------



## Xenos

Thor: The Dark World.

So this movie has a lot of CG, and it does _not_ want you to forget that. Seeing it in 3D is like going to the killer whale show at Sea World and sitting in the front row, except instead of water the pool is filled with a tumbling, swirling mass of CG and when the show starts it gets all over you. Absolutely none of it looks real, or maybe you just know it can't be real, but it's all very pretty. The story felt totally inconsequential - random ancient villain seeks to destroy the universe 'just because' - but I'm told it's faithful to the comics, fwiw. It's not _bad_, everything's fine, and Tom Hiddleston is good - better here than in Avengers, even - but the light show is so in your face that it's hard to come away with much else. In 10 years when these effects don't impress us anymore it won't hold up at all, but for now, if this is your thing, enjoy.


----------



## Imworried

Face off.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Transporter Trilogy.. Transporter 2 was the best imo..


----------



## Tokztero

Forrest Gump.


----------



## Toad Licker

Web Of Desire


----------



## shortcake

Scarface, just because I'd never seen it before :V


----------



## Radical But Legal

Best Worst Movie. Such a weird and interesting documentary on the cult movie Troll 2. It's just astonishing, in my opinion, how that Italian director lived in his own delusion by thinking he has made a masterpiece and didn't understand why people were laughing throughout that movie. Also, those scenes with Margo were really creepy. She's obviously went insane. And her mother... Overall I'd give that movie about a 7/10.


----------



## ourwater

Ice Age: The Meltdown [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Night Skies [2006]


----------



## Charmander

Cinderella III (Not as atrocious as I thought it'd be!) and Brother Bear. Had the Sky Disney channel on while I was exercising. :b


----------



## ourwater

A Nightmare On Elm Street [2010]


----------



## sad vlad

Evil Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Pleasantville


----------



## bookfarm

Thor 2. It wasn't as good as I had thought it would be. Too gimmicky imo.


----------



## ourwater

Jeepers Creepers [2001]


----------



## IcedOver

_Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa_. Pretty damn funny, but then I'm partial to the whole "Jackass" thing and have loved that whole crew since the show started. You're pretty much guaranteed a fun time with any of their stuff. Some of the reactions of people to Knoxville in this movie are priceless. The fact that he's dressed as an old man is the only thing that probably kept him from getting his *** kicked or arrested.


----------



## ourwater

Less Than Zero [1987]


----------



## Damiennn

The worlds end - 6.5/10


----------



## theCARS1979

Redline where a terrorist bombs a train and the train crashes, starring actress Nicole Anderson


----------



## sad vlad

The Family


----------



## AshleyAnn

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## AshleyAnn

Radical But Legal said:


> Best Worst Movie. Such a weird and interesting documentary on the cult movie Troll 2. It's just astonishing, in my opinion, how that Italian director lived in his own delusion by thinking he has made a masterpiece and didn't understand why people were laughing throughout that movie. Also, those scenes with Margo were really creepy. She's obviously went insane. And her mother... Overall I'd give that movie about a 7/10.


I loved Troll 2 * "*They're eating her... and then they're going to eat me... OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!"

I haven't seen the documentary on it yet but I've been meaning to.


----------



## catcharay

Insidious 2. It was okay, albeit slightly weird and it did have some scare factor. My sister was so frightened with the predictable token scenes
6/7


----------



## ourwater

Panic Room [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Guilty as Sin


----------



## ourwater

Alien³ [1992]


----------



## Brandeezy

Man Of Steel...........again


----------



## ourwater

Cyberbully [2011]


----------



## ourwater

The Lorax [2012]


----------



## Damiennn

The people vs George Lucas - 5.5/10


----------



## twitchy666

*Loved up - 1995*

not the last one

not American

but it might well be the last worth watching


----------



## diamondheart89

This is the End


----------



## ourwater

Room [2005]


----------



## Zeeshan

Brandeezy said:


> Man Of Steel...........again


are you serious. So sick and tired of loser actors ruining another good movie


----------



## bottleofblues

Vincenzo said:


> (Like, shouldn't my post count have been halved with the deletion of the old one?)
> 
> Apocalypto
> 
> The fact that it's subtitled totally makes it more realistic and personally involves you in the scenario, because Mayan tribesmen communicated by reading text accompanied by an unfamiliar language.


I love that movie, I felt Mel Gibson redeemed himself with that film after that christian anti semitic propaganda film 'The passion of the christ,' i think that Nazi weasel Goebbels would have been please with that one.


----------



## Brandeezy

Zeeshan said:


> are you serious. So sick and tired of loser actors ruining another good movie


Really? I enjoyed it, best superhero movie this year. IMO Iron Man 3 and Thor 2 were horrible.


----------



## ourwater

Unspeakable Acts [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wish List


----------



## ourwater

Adrenalin: Fear the Rush [1996]


----------



## Greenleaf62

The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Idontgetit

Clue (1985)


----------



## Euripides

Woody Allen's 'Sleeper' (1973)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

All of Me (1984)


----------



## ourwater

Avril Lavigne: My World [2003]


----------



## ourwater

Collective Soul: Music In High Places [2001]


----------



## dead24

The Wolverine 4/5
Death Race 3.5/5
The Way Way Back 4/5


----------



## The Islander

Evan Almighty, was entertaining


----------



## cmed

It was alright.


----------



## CallMeTroy

Starship Troopers


----------



## hammerfast

I watched broken arrow and I lolled :lol


----------



## ourwater

Twixt [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Growing the Big One


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- The Fugitive
- Natural Born Killers
- Basic
- Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## EternalTime

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## ourwater

48 Hrs. [1982]


----------



## Kakumbus

Thor: The Dark World 8/5.

Was very good nice effects and good ending, a typical Hollywood superhero movie that is entertaining and well done.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Just finished watching The Matrix.


----------



## AshleyAnn

EternalTime said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show


"You bring your knees in tight.
But it's the pelvic thrust
That really drives you insane.
Let's do the time-warp again.
Let's do the time-warp again"

I remember doing the time warp lol Rocky Horror picture show, ah good times


----------



## SilentWitness

Gravity.


----------



## catcharay

The lost Highway. It was interesting in that I wanted to know where the plot was headed. A David lynch directed movie
7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Island


----------



## Tokztero

Scary movie.


----------



## Xenos

Pacific Rim.

It's exactly what it claims to be: Power Rangers for adults, or at least overgrown adolescents like myself. The action scenes are suitably epic, and for once it feels like the giant monsters and robots actually have weight that corresponds to their size. The character stories are pretty worthless, a grab-bag of military/war movie cliches, with all sorts of personal demons and climactic sacrifices that we can't be bothered to care about. And, sorry, the VR robot controls, with the actors pantomiming their robot's moves, just look silly; a regular old control panel probably would've been less jarring. Still, it's hard for me not to have fun watching a movie like this.


----------



## Live

Crows Zero 
Crows zero 2

japanese movies >>> american movies


----------



## ourwater

About a Boy [2002]


----------



## ourwater

Kit Kittredge: An American Girl [2008]


----------



## Damiennn

percy jackson sea of monsters - 6/10
Jiro Dreams of Sushi - 6/10
*
*


----------



## ourwater

The King's Speech [2010]


----------



## Koichi

American Graffiti
Easy Rider


----------



## Idontgetit

The House of the Devil, it sucked.. but the girl in it was so so cute


----------



## MuckyMuck

The Worlds End, with Pegg and the fat guy.
The first half was brilliant and very poignant, went a bit mental then. Still, enjoyable film.
7/10


----------



## Charmeleon

I'm watching Death Proof on IFC right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Jackal


----------



## Toad Licker

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## shelbster18

Haywire. Boring movie. -__-


----------



## Mousy

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## NicoShy

Hunger Games


----------



## TryingMara

Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Name of the Father


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skyfall

Was pretty disappointing. I love Bond and I even like Daniel Craig as Bond but this movie just felt aimless and pointless. Like it was searching for a plot.


----------



## theCARS1979

AshleyAnn said:


> One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


I love that movie, you see a younger Jack Nicholson and Christopher Lloyd with Danny Devito. My favorite of Jack Nicholsons is the Shining


----------



## catcharay

In a movie phase:
Scenic route - 2 guys stranded in a desert. Pretty interesting 5/10
Pathology - was okay, but not if you don't like seeing human viscera 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Get Low


----------



## Euripides

Wong Kar-Wai's _2046_ (2004)


----------



## ourwater

Inception [2010]


----------



## ourwater

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire [2013]
The Addams Family [1991]
The Missing [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Garden State


----------



## ourwater

Mary and Max [2009]


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Star Trek Into Darkness. 

Was MUCH better than I expected but I still have a hard time accepting the characters. I think it'll be probably 20 years before I don't look and immediately think "That guy does kind of look like Spock".


----------



## Claudia87

The World's End. Gave me some much needed laughs


----------



## Double Entendre

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## Euripides

Charlie Kaufman's _Synecdoche, New York_ [2008]








Saw it for the second time and there's sure to be many more times ahead. Absolutely one of my favourites. Such an amazing film. Also: Philip. Seymour. Hoffman. 
Love love love.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

American Mary. I'm slightly shocked at the positive reviews it got, it had a lot of promise but really wasn't all that good. I also saw Maniac (the remake of the 80's film) with Elijah Wood, now that was a good film. Sooo disturbing!


----------



## meganmila

Joan Of Narc said:


> American Mary. I'm slightly shocked at the positive reviews it got, it had a lot of promise but really wasn't all that good. I also saw Maniac (the remake of the 80's film) with Elijah Wood, now that was a good film. Sooo disturbing!


^ Should I watch Maniac really late at night?

Bachelorette. Better then Bridesmaids. Isla Fisher is just adorable.


----------



## Idontgetit

Django Unchained


----------



## diamondheart89

Wolverine 

Holy crap it was the stupidest movie I have ever seen in my entire life. Every scene struggled to pack in as many cliches and stereotypes as possible. The plot was the SAME plot that's been repeated in every other ninja movie ever. My teenage brother couldn't even watch it to the end. It was that stupid.


----------



## Xenos

The To Do List.

The biggest problem is that it just isn't funny. But the _second_ biggest problem is that there's absolutely nothing true or real about it: the movie tells us Aubrey Plaza's character is sexually inexperienced, and wants us to accept that as the reason she makes monumentally stupid decisions at every turn. No high school graduate - and certainly not the valedictorian - would ever believe that doing a list of sex acts with any available guy just to get ready for college is a good idea. Along the way she suffers indignities that would traumatize actual human beings, but not her, because she's a stock character with no depth. Again, if the move had been funny, all this could be forgiven. But it's not, so its other problems become that much more distracting.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Father, The Hero


----------



## Damiennn

Attack the Block -6.5/10 It was perfect for a late night.


----------



## catcharay

We are the way we are - A family of closet cannibals 4/10
Nothing left to fear - Alright, actually it's v. mediocre horror fanfare 5/10
Les miserables (half) - The bomb so far. Visually appealing and I'm biased twds period dramas 8/10


----------



## Parsnip

Puss in Boots.
It is what it is, easy laughs and considering it was in the bargain bucket not something I can complain about.


----------



## cmed

Documentary about a rich dude who paid $30 million to go into space. Favorite part was when he revealed how they dispose of waste on the International Space Station. They collect it in a giant sack and eject it so it burns up in the earth's atmosphere, where we see it as a shooting star. So the next time you see a shooting star and imagine it as some cosmic rock, know that it might just be a giant flaming sack of astronaut sh-t.


----------



## Dave UK

Elysium


----------



## ourwater

Daddy's Girl [1996]


----------



## Euripides

Mathieu Kassovitz's _La Haine_ (1995)


----------



## sad vlad

2 guns
gravity
man of steel
kick-*** 2
pacific rim
pitch black
city of bones
the family


----------



## katsad

The last movie I watched was The Taking of Pelham 123 starring John Travolta and Denzel Washington. Pretty awesome movie :clap :yes


----------



## dioscuri2

Catching Fire the 2nd Hunger Games movie. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Martimnp

Jobs. It showed how much of a jerk Steve Jobs really was.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

The Goonies haha. It was on TCM or something one day, I haven't seen it since I was a kid!


----------



## ourwater

Karla [2006]


----------



## Idontgetit

The Road


----------



## ourwater

The Grey [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Monsieur Lazhar [2011]


----------



## Elros

Just watched The Life of Pi


----------



## swagmaster

12 angry men!!


----------



## Charmeleon

Brokeback Mountain & Old Boy.


----------



## AussiePea

"Prisoners"

Awesome performances by the main actors, predictable movie though unfortunately.


----------



## Yer Blues

Awakenings.

Got to start watching some newer films.


----------



## ourwater

The Core [2003]


----------



## mezzoforte

Went to the movies alone tonight for the first time and saw Catching Fire. I had fun - great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

If Only


----------



## ourwater

Sleeping with the Enemy [1991]


----------



## MiMiK

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World 

was good


----------



## shelbster18

AussiePea said:


> "Prisoners"
> 
> Awesome performances by the main actors, predictable movie though unfortunately.


I wanted to see that movie. I heard that a lot was going on in it.

-------------------

Avatar


----------



## ourwater

Mikey [1992]


----------



## Todd99

"Lincoln and Lee at Antietam the cost of freedom".
It kind of sad


----------



## Ckg2011

The World's End.


----------



## ourwater

Arthur & Invisibles [2006]


----------



## Ironyinivory

Kikis delivery service for the millionth time. I feel almost like she has anxiety too. But i am probably just projecting on to her.


----------



## MindOverMood

Into The Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

Pale Rider


----------



## tennislover84

mezzoforte said:


> Went to the movies alone tonight for the first time and saw Catching Fire. I had fun - great movie.


Well done going alone! 

I just watched Commando again, except in HD this time. The scene with Arnold killing a whole army by himself always cracks me up. He should make Commando 2, now that he's doing movies again. Someone can kidnap his daughter again, then he can write some new one-liners and otherwise redo the same movie.


----------



## The Islander

I watched "The Day That The Earth Stood Still" yesterday. I love movies about aliens.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Death Bell 2. Good movie but the 1st was better.


----------



## Idontgetit

Lock Stock and 2 smoking barrels


----------



## MuckyMuck

Prisoners
Good ol thriller, great acting and i loved the grainy wintery style.
8/10
Oddly enough it was directed by the guy who made the last thriller that i loved, Incendies.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Brokeback Mountain

for the third time.. Since the year it came out. I missed the part where 
Heath Ledgers character quotes "you did this to me, now I'm nowhere. I'M NOTHING!"

Holy fu*k, did that hit :blank :no


----------



## Xenos

Hunger Games: Catching Fire.

This is a pretty faithful version of the series' middle chapter; everything looks more or less as I visualized it when I was reading the book. In fact both of the movies seem to assume that the audience has read the books; certain important details (like what mockingjays are) are left unexplained and some characters (like Mags and Wiress) don't do much except serve as placeholders for the book versions. I'm honestly not sure the movies would work for people who didn't already know and like the story, but I do, so I enjoyed it.


----------



## ourwater

New World [2013]


----------



## christacat

The Cat Returns


----------



## TenYears

Elysium. Pretty good flick.


----------



## ourwater

In the House [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Russian Ark [2002]


----------



## catcharay

Escape plan .. a really decent action flick w stallone and arnie schwaz. It is farfetched but interesting enough. Both actors still have a fit and strong physique. Maybe muscle building aficianados would simply watch this to check them out. 7.5/10

Trespass .. rich family hijacked in their own home. Kind of yawn worthy plot w a characters role as an element of twist, but it was a stupid one. 4.5

want to watch catching fire. My bro owns the set of the series so maybe I shld read it first

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ourwater

Amber Alert [2012]


----------



## Kalliber

Disaster movie lol


----------



## ourwater

Escape to Witch Mountain [1975]


----------



## Damiennn

Would you rather-6/10 (saw type film)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pacific Rim.


----------



## tennislover84

catcharay said:


> Escape plan .. a really decent action flick w stallone and arnie schwaz. It is farfetched but interesting enough. Both actors still have a fit and strong physique. Maybe muscle building aficianados would simply watch this to check them out. 7.5


Looking forward to getting to see this at some point. :b I was trying to convince my family that it would be good to see at the cinema, but they weren't very receptive to the idea, unfortunately.


----------



## Toad Licker

Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## ourwater

Adam: His Song Continues [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Standing Up [2013]


----------



## karenw

Philomena - good film.


----------



## tennislover84

Innocent.

It's a made-for-TV film, starring Bill Pullman, and a sequel to Presumed Innocent (which had Harrison Ford in the same role.) It's always a bit jarring when a sequel has a much lower budget, with none of the original actors, but I really like Bill Pullman. It's a good courtroom thriller, with lots of twists and turns.


----------



## error404

Star Trek: Into Darkness

*whispers* _Benedict Cumberbatch_


----------



## IcedOver

_Thor: The Dark World_ in 3D. Unfortunately, this is clearly the worst of the eight "Marvel Cinematic Universe" flicks. I thought it'd be better than the first one, but it's actually much worse. It has the most unimaginative, paint-by-numbers villain plot in any superhero film I've ever watched. I guess they try to make it different in that he's not just destroying one world, but nine (wow!). It sucks because I really like what Marvel is doing in trying to impart to these movies the sense of interconnectedness you get when reading their comics. They just need to work on the quality of their individual storylines.


----------



## ourwater

Dead Man Down [2013]


----------



## catcharay

tennislover84 said:


> Looking forward to getting to see this at some point. :b I was trying to convince my family that it would be good to see at the cinema, but they weren't very receptive to the idea, unfortunately.


Well there's nothing intellectual about it but it's just good fun lol. It had a favorable rating on IMBD; so if you take that as gospel, I think you will find it really awesome


----------



## ourwater

Bad Santa [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## misspeachy

Marie Antoinette! Love!


----------



## Xenos

12 Years a Slave.

Really good, but hard to watch. I tried to brace myself for everything I knew I was going to see in this movie but no matter what I did it still affected me. It's not super-violent; you will see beatings, maybe 2 or 3, but only one is really graphic. The directing and editing are restrained. But the sense of loss and helplessness and despair is completely relentless. People caught up in a system that is obsessed with denying their humanity and interests, and it feels like this denial, this need to justify something so obviously unjust, has even made the slaveowners kind of insane. Of course the slaves are the victims but really everyone is being dehumanized. Brad Pitt shows up late in the film, and he doesn't seem to quite belong in it, but every other performance is startling.


----------



## Tokztero

Octo*****.


----------



## Parsnip

Better than Chocolate.
I did not know it was a film about lady love, which should teach me not to go "ooo, look at that title, let's watch it!". It's alright, but my top 10 films list isn't changing.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Planet of the Apes (1968 original) was on the box so I gave that a watch again. Still a great film.


----------



## ourwater

Stephen King's Children of the Corn [1984]


----------



## TheExplosionist

Prisoners (2013) 8.5/10


----------



## Live




----------



## Droidsteel

Hunger games catching fire in the cinema, very disappointed, the last few minutes of the film were brilliant but it is sooooo boring up till then. Everyone else seems to like it though...


----------



## MuckyMuck

Elysium

Very disappointed. Expected a lot more, especially after District 9. Not that it in itself was bad, it was just so....generic. The writing, the plot, the characters etc... so generic and ordinary. And fecking Jodie fecking Foster, what the hell was up with her funky accent, its like she was trying to hold in diarrhea all thru the film.
Looked great, great villain.....thats it.
Alright 7/10


----------



## ourwater

Fire with Fire [2012]


----------



## Euripides

Charlie Chaplin's _The Bank_ (1915)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Lost In Space
- Mary Reily


----------



## ourwater

Stolen [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind [2004]


----------



## Fruitcake

Cats Talk Like People (2010)


----------



## Derailing

Hunger Games 2


----------



## ourwater

Before Your Eyes [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Real McCoy


----------



## Radical But Legal

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World. Such an awesome movie. I really like the look of it, all the effects and the overall stupidity. Also, vegan police. 8/10.


----------



## eris and dysnomia

Thor: the Dark World
Psycho (again)
The Birds (again)
Star Wars trilogy (for the 50th time or something)
The Breakfast Club (again)


----------



## ourwater

The Ward [2011]


----------



## starsfreak

Scarface 

Such an awesome movie


----------



## ourwater

Leviathan [1989]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## catcharay

Compliant - A select few workers in a fast food chain complying to an annoying-voiced 'officer'. Let me tell you, it was v. exasperating seeing them cave in to his 'authoritative' requests. Come on ppl! 

That's precisely why it wasn't a great movie. You think ppl can't possibly be that stupid, and you feel like throwing a sock to the tv in anguish.


----------



## ourwater

The Assault [2010]


----------



## Damiennn

Repeaters-5.5/10


----------



## ourwater

What Dreams May Come [1998]


----------



## Xenos

catcharay said:


> Compliant - A select few workers in a fast food chain complying to an annoying-voiced 'officer'. Let me tell you, it was v. exasperating seeing them cave in to his 'authoritative' requests. Come on ppl!
> 
> That's precisely why it wasn't a great movie. You think ppl can't possibly be that stupid, and you feel like throwing a sock to the tv in anguish.


Wasn't that based on real thing that happened? I haven't seen the movie but I know what it's about and I'm pretty sure it's something I read about in the news a few years back.

EDIT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strip_search_prank_call_scam#Mount_Washington.2C_Kentucky.2C_incident


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cape Fear. De Niro playing insane creeps in films is awesome, lol


----------



## Charmeleon

Wat dafuq Ryan Gosling!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also Wreck It Ralph


----------



## EternalTime

The Invisible Man (1933)


----------



## ourwater

Charlotte's Web [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Silent Hill: Revelation [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Felipe

The Lord of The Rings the Return of the King


----------



## ourwater

A Room with a View [1986]


----------



## AndyD1

Now you see me


----------



## Radical But Legal

Finally watched Full Metal Jacket. It's good, hilarious at some spots and really depressing at others. Also, it was probably the first time I sat through the whole credits of a movie, mainly because I just love Paint It Black. 7/10, got to knock off one point, because I hate war movies.


----------



## fonz

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Transcending

So I married an Axe Murderer


----------



## tennislover84

Avengers Assemble.

It took me a really long time to get around to watching it, but I thought it was really good. Out of all the comic book movies, it felt the most like watching a moving comic book, rather than watching a movie featuring some Marvel characters. If that makes sense.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

JFK


----------



## Damiennn

Hunger games catching fire-8/10


----------



## ourwater

Willow [1988]


----------



## ourwater

The Internship [2013]


----------



## mind flip

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest


----------



## catcharay

Xenos said:


> Wasn't that based on real thing that happened? I haven't seen the movie but I know what it's about and I'm pretty sure it's something I read about in the news a few years back.
> 
> EDIT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strip_search_prank_call_scam#Mount_Washington.2C_Kentucky.2C_incident


The introduction informed it was based on true events but I didn't really expect it to be true to the extent the movie portrayed. It definitely is the events you remembered. The pathetic caller does exist


----------



## Charmeleon

I watched Looper this morning for the first time, its awesome


----------



## ourwater

Dresden [2006]


----------



## Damiennn

Violet and Daisy-6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## ourwater

Princess Protection Program [2009]


----------



## ourwater

The Borrowers [1997]


----------



## shelbster18

Frozen. It was a pretty decent movie. The snowman was funny. xD I didn't know the movie was going to be in 3D.


----------



## mdiada

Little Miss Sunshine

Could watch it 24/7 and it would never get old. Love it.


----------



## jlscho03

Carrie (2013) - I'd give it a 5.5/10. Had some pretty good scenes. Other scenes, not so much. I liked the actors and actresses, but generally didn't think these were their best roles. Sometimes I didn't care for the CGI. And the bucket dump replay...

It's worth a watch, though. I wouldn't pay to see it in theaters, even though I did.

Was going to see "Prisoners" but it had dropped from the queue, so watched this instead.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Munich


----------



## ourwater

Russia's Toughest Prisons [2011]


----------



## ourwater

This Is Not a Movie [2011]


----------



## ourwater

What Maisie Knew [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Orloff and the Invisible Man (La Vie amoureuse de l'homme invisible) [1970]


----------



## ourwater

Cinema Paradiso [1988]


----------



## gabriellesss

The bridge
Three colors


----------



## EternalTime

Psycho


----------



## Idontgetit

Dead Man's Shoes


----------



## euphoria04

Saw The Hunger Games: Catching Fire on Thanksgiving. 'twas good even though I've never seen the first one or read the books


----------



## ourwater

Abduction of Eden [2012]


----------



## Roger smith

Thor 2 I give it 8/10 it was a really good film, It has some pretty good twists. Just a pity I have to wait forever till he next marvel film, at least The Hobbit 2 is soon.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## ourwater

Happy People: A Year in the Taiga [2010]


----------



## Live

Charlies Angels


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Black Dahlia


----------



## ourwater

About Sunny [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Ralph S. Mouse [1987]


----------



## midnightson

Oldboy. The original, not that stupid remake that recently came out. I haven't seen it and I don't know who directed it but it's **** regardless. 

Cinematography was good. Music, I don't remember any of it. Plot was intriguing up until the reveal. THAT was the reason he was imprisoned for fifteen years? Maybe nothing could have been satisfactory especially after the hype I heard for this movie, but it was pretty dumb. I did like the other twist at the end. Overall entertaing and worth a watch.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Scarecrow(1973)


----------



## Meli24R

Hunger Games Catching Fire-I really enjoyed it. Thought it was much better than the first movie and it was true to the book. All the characters were perfectly cast and the cinematography was better too.


----------



## ourwater

Faces in the Crowd [2011]


----------



## Tokztero

The Exorcist II: The Heretic (1977)


----------



## theshoeheaven

I watched the last movie Mama.......
I love to watch horror movies...........


----------



## badgerparty

Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## ourwater

Trials of Michael Jackson [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Cloak & Dagger [1984]


----------



## ourwater

Nine Dead [2009]


----------



## JEK68

Barry Lyndon (1975)


----------



## EndlessBlu

Ginger Snaps

but 12 Years a Slave was the last film I watched at the movie theater and I highly recommend it. There's no reason why this film shouldn't have several Academy Award nominations when it comes time for award season.


----------



## ourwater

The Shipping News [2001]


----------



## Still Waters

The Kings Speech! Loved it,Colin Firth,Geoffrey Rush and Helena Bonham Carter,how could you NOT love it?


----------



## ourwater

13/13/13 [2013]


----------



## ourwater

V/h/s [2012]


----------



## AussiePea

Hunger Games. Loved it.


----------



## ourwater

Cat's Eye [1985]


----------



## sad vlad

Sweetwater.


----------



## Idontgetit

Rush, one of the best movies I've seen this year.


----------



## ourwater

Caught Inside [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Miracle on 34th Street [1994]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Lazarus Project

RIP Paul Walker..


----------



## Testsubject

Homefront- 10/10

Jason Statham is such a bad ***. I wonder if he is the same outside of movies. Does he walk down the street just kicking *** ?


----------



## Toad Licker

Rooster Cogburn


----------



## ourwater

Léon: The Professional [1994]


----------



## Tokztero

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle. [2004]


----------



## AlchemyFire

Catching Fire. It was actually pretty good.


----------



## ourwater

The Wizard [1989]


----------



## searle

A Summer Without Boys (1973) - pretty thought provoking


----------



## tennislover84

Snitch.

Dwayne Johnson is a really good actor. I made a conscious decision to call him that, instead of The Rock. :b He's really good though, which always surprises me. I guess I'm prejudiced against big muscular, ex-wrestlers, because why shouldn't he be good at his job? But after having sat through Hulk Hogan and John Cena's movies, it's understandable. :lol

The film is just a straight up character driven thriller, with very little action. He doesn't even beat anyone up, lol.


----------



## Stace198

Catching fire. I really enjoyed it but I thought the first one was better


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rush Hour


----------



## Idontgetit

Magic magic- it wasn't so magical.


----------



## ocelot81

Dredd (on Netflix)

...I don't watch many action movies anymore, nice change.


----------



## Idontgetit

ocelot81 said:


> Dredd (on Netflix)
> 
> ...I don't watch many action movies anymore, nice change.


Good body count eh


----------



## Toad Licker

True Grit


----------



## ourwater

Drop Zone [1994]


----------



## Live

good movie about an outcast.


----------



## Perception

Human planet. It's actually a documentary series not a movie, but it's pretty good


----------



## ourwater

In My Sleep [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Flashdance [1983]


----------



## ourwater

The Iceman [2013]


----------



## SunshineSam218

Looper


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rush Hour 2


----------



## ocelot81

HTML:







Idontgetit said:


> Good body count eh


*/spoiler

Not bad, I thought the 4 judge-turned-mercenaries scenario could have been longer and better though.

*/spoiler

Watched the original "I spit on your grave" tonight. The rape scenes lived up to their controversial status but the revenge follow-ups were men, not well-planned.


----------



## Elad

the wolverine - better than expected, nice popcorn flick.

this is the end - letdown. seth rogan doesn't know how to make a legit comedy.


----------



## ourwater

To Live Die In L.A. [1985]


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## ourwater

Ruby Sparks [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Disappearance of Alice Creed [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Cashback [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chain Reaction


----------



## Greenleaf62

The Polar Express.


----------



## midnightson

I managed to suffer through about 20 minutes of the Red Dawn remake. 

I wonder what goes on in the heads of people who enjoyed this movie.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Crystal Fairy. Weird and memorable. Hard to recommend, though.

A Boy and His Dog. I was told it's quirky, but it's a twisted movie with a twisted twist-ending.


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Side Effects'.. It started as a generic damsel in distress dialog until a surprising twist. I enjoyed it. Almost worth getting a copy.


----------



## ourwater

Atlantis: Milo's Return [2003]


----------



## ourwater

Lady Gaga's Secret World [2012]


----------



## AlchemyFire

Part of Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers tonight


----------



## ourwater

The Code (Thick as Thieves) [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Snowmen [2011]


----------



## ourwater

One Magic Christmas [1985]


----------



## hammerfast

I watched world war Z and I immediately realized what it was , it was a parody of 28 months later that never came out , only with exotic Israeli soldiers and incompetent American ones :lol


----------



## Owl-99

*Won't back down *good solid movie based on actual events.


----------



## joeyavena24

Prisoners Great acting. Amazing movie.


----------



## alenclaud

El mariachi. 
Robert Rodriguez does have a nice and unique style of directing, I'd give him that.


----------



## ourwater

Lost in Siberia [1991]


----------



## Camelleone

monster university. I love that the main character and his friends is an outcast.


----------



## Josh2323

*The perks of being a wallflower*


----------



## ourwater

The Fly [1986]


----------



## ourwater

The Hills Have Eyes [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Insurrection


----------



## ourwater

Steve Jobs: One Last Thing [2011]


----------



## CopadoMexicano

A Christmas Carol (2009).


----------



## Euripides

Marco Ferreri's _Dillinger è morto_ (1969)


----------



## Xenos

Cloud Atlas.

It's long and super-ambitious and some of the stories work better than others. The makeup is distracting and often looks unnatural and weird, and one of the future timelines involves a made-up dialect of English that the actors have a tough time selling. But I really liked the way the timelines were edited together; you'll be watching one scene, and then the movie will flow into a scene from a different timeline that echoes the same emotional tone. When it works it's really quite lovely. It must've been a hard story to film and in the end they don't quite pull it off but somehow I still admire the attempt.


----------



## ourwater

Shuttle [2008]


----------



## inerameia

Hunger Games Fire Catcher

DO NOT I MEAN DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH IT


----------



## ourwater

In the Cold Light of Day [1996]


----------



## Charmeleon

Death Proof again and not just once but twice in a row this time :0


----------



## Kalliber

Insidious chapter 2..horrible


----------



## ourwater

Messages Deleted [2009]


----------



## ourwater

The Right Stuff [1983]


----------



## karenw

City of Ember


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## The Islander

Just finished watching Rocky. It was still awesome


----------



## tennislover84

Toad Licker said:


> Star Trek: Insurrection


So what do you think of Insurrection? I really like it, because it's a nice change of pace from First Contact. It feels a bit like an extended TV story, but the Star Trek movies are obsessed with remaking The Wrath of Khan, or recreating the same type of action film, again and again. I'm one of the few who enjoys the slower, more thoughtful movies.

But if you hate it, that's fine too. :b

I watched Star Trek V: The Final Frontier, this afternoon. Caught the end of The Voyage Home on TV, then decided to put the DVD of the next film on. A lot of people say that one sucks too, but I quite like it. I remember watching it as a kid, being terrified by the "god" creature at the end. I didn't sleep very well, because it really freaked me out, lol.



The Islander said:


> Just finished watching Rocky. It was still awesome


It really is!  You may inspire me to rewatch the Rocky movies again, or at least the first and last ones.


----------



## Xenos

The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones

Well obviously they're sticking really close to the Harry Potter/Twilight blueprint: it's about a fantasy world that exists right in the middle of our own world, full of ancient evils and magical marvels and, oh yeah, a teenage love triangle. The production is decent and there are a couple of nice moments but the characters are mostly uninspiring and are really just one-dimensional echoes of what we've seen in other series. And the final battle dragged on way past my ability to care about it. It's fine as a time waster, but the next big thing it isn't.


----------



## Crisigv

Little Mermaid  Still one of my favourites.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*What was the last movie you watched? II*

^^^The 67 film is badass! I'll get around to seeing this new adaptation eventually

~ Lucid


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^You're spot on man, Holly Hunter & a young Faye Dunaway, mmm, mmm, good! lol


----------



## fonz

The Bourne Identity


----------



## Pompeii

World War Z. Luckily I watched it on a long haul flight so I didn't need that time back anyway.


----------



## ourwater

House [1986]


----------



## Tokztero

The Exorcist lll. [1990]


----------



## fonz

Pompeii said:


> World War Z. Luckily I watched it on a long haul flight so I didn't need that time back anyway.


LOL,nice


----------



## ourwater

Don't Stop Believin': Everyman's Journey [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Wreckers [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Lilo & Stitch 2: Stitch Has A Glitch [2005]


----------



## OwlGirl

The Dictator.


----------



## ourwater

A Borrowed Life (Final Sale) [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## ourwater

District 13: Ultimatum (Banlieue 13: Ultimatum) [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Toys [1992]


----------



## SunshineSam218

God Bless America [2011]


----------



## Silent girl

the lord of the rings- the fellowship of the ring


----------



## ourwater

Captain America: The First Avenger [2011]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gravity. Finally saw it & it was solid just as I expected


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Innocents


----------



## ourwater

Gardens of the Night [2008]


----------



## Ckg2011

Jurassic Park.


----------



## shelbster18

The Way Back. Pretty good movie but not something I'd watch again.


----------



## Damiennn

Screwballs- 6/10
Mystery theater science 3000 Pod People- 7.5/10


----------



## ourwater

Saving Santa [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## Crisigv

Watched a whole bunch of those made for TV Christmas movies yesterday.


----------



## urbancoyote

Sinister. Pretty good actually. Very creepy. Not that keen on Ethan Hawke, but still a good film.


----------



## tennislover84

The Wolverine.

I heard that it wasn't so good, and I really didn't enjoy X-Men Origins: Wolverine. I thought this one was a great film though. I didn't even mind too much that the Silver Samurai was so different, because it's a good story.


----------



## ourwater

The Gift [2000]


----------



## Logston

The Conjuring- Solid 4/10 was not scary ;-;


----------



## Idontgetit

Donnie Darko, fav movie ever


----------



## mooncake

Gran Torino


----------



## Live

Death Note.

I *****ing love japanese movies.


----------



## max87

Gravity:


----------



## ourwater

Marley [2012]


----------



## shelbster18

Enter Nowhere. Very interesting movie. O_O One of those movies that keeps you guessing. I didn't expect that at all.


----------



## ourwater

The Cabin in the Woods [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Girl with a Pearl Earring [2003]


----------



## shelbster18

Dogtooth. What a strange movie. >_> There were a couple of disturbing parts. It was a Greek movie, so I had to watch it with subtitles.


----------



## ourwater

The Mayflower Voyagers [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Blackwoods [2002]


----------



## A Void Ant

Stolen (2012)

6.5/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Home Alone


----------



## ourwater

Oc87 [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Spider-Man 3 [2007]


----------



## ourwater

1492: Conquest of Paradise [1992]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Point Break


----------



## ourwater

The Man with One Red Shoe [1985]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Vanishing(1988)
~ Naked(1993)


----------



## shelbster18

Sleeping Beauty.  It's been like over two and a half years since the last time I've seen a Disney classic.


----------



## WhatBITW

The LOTR Trilogy.


----------



## hammerfast

I watched waltz with bashir , it was about a jewish man who has lost her mind


----------



## ourwater

Phoebe in Wonderland [2008]


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Pulp Fiction


----------



## ourwater

Crime Zone [1988]


----------



## ourwater

The Russians Are Coming the Russians Are Coming [1966]


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I'm about half way through Coppola's _"One From The Heart" _and god damn it's boring.

It has some great ingredients that would normally make for a great film - the gorgeous Natassja Kiniski, music by Tom Waits, a great director etc... It just doesn't add up to an interesting film, sadly.


----------



## TheExplosionist

The Frozen Ground 8/10


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fantastic Planet


----------



## Xenos

Man of Steel.

It is so disappointing that _this_ is the big DC comics franchise we're stuck with for the next couple years. The cast is full of good actors - I liked Henry Cavil on Tudors - but they're given absolutely nothing to do here. Superman really needs his mild-mannered reporter alter-ego to make him interesting and give him complexity, a sense of humor; here he doesn't have that, or anything else, to get us to like him. He's just a buff dude in a blue suit. The fight scenes between the Kryptonians are boring because everyone's invincible so all they accomplish is lots of collateral damage to CG buildings. The climax of every scene comes down to whether Superman is strong enough to lift or punch a certain object. The script is full of awkward lines that are clearly only there to convey plot points to the audience. Some of the Krypton design is nice and I liked the color palette but I am really bummed the story was this bad, because apparently they're getting ready to ruin Batman and Wonder Woman in the sequel. DC obviously wants its version of Avengers, but Avengers made its characters smart and likeable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## shelbster18

Gold Diggers: The Secret of Bear Mountain. One of my childhood movies. ^_^ Haven't seen it since I was a kid.


----------



## ourwater

Walkabout [1971]


----------



## Blushy

Catching Fire


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That Obscure Object Of Desire


----------



## midnightson

Glengarry Glen Ross. One of the best ensemble cast ever.


----------



## Elad

wolverine - way better than expected, entertainment wise anyways.

pacific rim - cheesy.as.****. so cheesy it makes you cringe but at the same time you kind of enjoy the cheddary taste.

now you see me - enjoyed it until the end, terrible ending. so many holes. and not even the fun kind.

lone ranger - switched it off after 40 minutes after realizing i'd have to deal with another 2 hours of it, instead went and poured salt&vinegar into my eyes. way more fun.


----------



## shelbster18

Hellraiser


----------



## ourwater

Shut Up Little Man! An Audio Misadventure [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Cargo [2011]


----------



## Elad

the conjuring - had my expectations way too high obviously, thought insideous was better. not bad by 2013 standards.


----------



## catcharay

Elad said:


> the conjuring - had my expectations way too high obviously, thought insideous was better. not bad by 2013 standards.


I've got the opposite opinion. It's sooo good and creepy, maybe because of the stylised old time horror feel made me more scared. 
An element of insidious I didn't like was the mum; too melodromatic and exaggerated. And a little long, that my attention span wasn't capable lol

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ourwater

Pawn's Move [2011]


----------



## Kalliber

Spongebob moviexD


----------



## Tokztero

Lake Placid. 0.01/10


----------



## The Islander

Rocky 2. Watched Rocky 1 last week so I decided to watch them all now.


----------



## Royals

Lately I been watching movies online everyday, I have some catching up to do. I just watch the imdb top 250 for inspiration. I already have seen Modern Times, Metropolis, The Great Dictator, To Kill A Mockingbird, Nuovo Cinema Paradiso, The Dark Knight Rises, Django Unchained, Gravity, Double Idemnity, City Lights, Das Leben Des Anderen, The Prestige, Toy Story 3, Inception...in the past weeks. More to come


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Serenity


----------



## ourwater

For Ellen [2012]


----------



## Ckg2011

National Treasure.


----------



## Pompeii

Mean Girls. Oh, sweet and relatively naive Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## ourwater

Timestalkers [1987]


----------



## ourwater

WarGames: The Dead Code [2008]


----------



## SuperSky

Follow the yellow lights. Yellow like your cowardly selves!

Enders Game


----------



## ourwater

Transformers [2007]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Basket Case Trilogy


----------



## Dying note

The Book Thief - Very moving. I loved it.


----------



## straightarrows

Risky Business (Censored)


----------



## starsfreak

Captain Phillips (2013) Good movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things


----------



## ourwater

Beyond the Steppes [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Secret at Arrow Lake [2009]


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The talented mr ripley.


----------



## tennislover84

I had a DVD of Thor lying around for ages. Someone bought it as a present, and for some reason I'd expected it wouldn't be very enjoyable. Marvel's Thor just never seemed like an interesting character to me, but I put the film on earlier and it was awesome. I really want to see the sequel now.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Fighter


----------



## Ckg2011

National Treasure Book of Secrets.


----------



## ericj

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## ourwater

Cirque du Soleil: Worlds Away [2012]


----------



## Caleb4988

Fist Full Of Dollars!


----------



## Xenos

tennislover84 said:


> I had a DVD of Thor lying around for ages. Someone bought it as a present, and for some reason I'd expected it wouldn't be very enjoyable. Marvel's Thor just never seemed like an interesting character to me, but I put the film on earlier and it was awesome. I really want to see the sequel now.


Have you seen Avengers? You should probably see that next; it takes place between Thor and Thor 2, and some of Thor 2 deals with consequences of events that happen in Avengers.


----------



## bracelets91

Catching Fire


----------



## tennislover84

Xenos said:


> Have you seen Avengers? You should probably see that next; it takes place between Thor and Thor 2, and some of Thor 2 deals with consequences of events that happen in Avengers.


Yes, I saw The Avengers recently.  That was what made me reconsider watching Thor, because I really liked Chris Hemsworth in The Avengers. It would have made more sense to watch them in the opposite order.

I'm quite late in joining the Marvel cinematic universe, besides the old Spider-Man trilogy and all the X-Men films. I'm really liking how it's all connected. I read that the rights to the X-Men films are owned by a different company, so they probably won't be able to do any cross-overs with that (?) But I'm looking forward to the next X-Men film too.


----------



## Xenos

Yeah, unfortunately Fox owns film rights to X-Men and Sony owns rights to Spider-Man, whereas Marvel owns film rights to the Avengers characters, so we probably won't get those universes tied in.


----------



## ourwater

Child star: the shirley temple story [2001]


----------



## ourwater

Last Ride [2009]


----------



## karenw

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## scintilla




----------



## sad vlad

Pulp Fiction.

Limitless.


----------



## ourwater

Message from Space (Uchu Kara no Messeji) [1978]


----------



## Damiennn

Dead man down- 7/10
Fun size - 6/10


----------



## mezzoforte

Watching Blue is the Warmest Color right now


----------



## ourwater

I'm Not Jesus Mommy [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Opal Dream [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Good for Nothing [2011]


----------



## ourwater

I, Robot [2004]


----------



## MiMiK

scintilla said:


>


how was it? i watched teh trailer and it looks like a good movie.


----------



## ourwater

In Our Nature [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red 2


----------



## ourwater

Flowers in the Attic [1987]


----------



## ourwater

Stolen Summer [2002]


----------



## Jaxosix

Herbie: Fully Loaded 

Haha.


----------



## shelbster18

Arthur Christmas. Pretty good movie. =]


----------



## Meadowlark

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians (MST3k edition) :lol


----------



## ourwater

The Traveler [2010]


----------



## ourwater

The Reaping [2007]


----------



## Kalliber

Looper


----------



## ourwater

The Adventures of Mickey Matson and the Copperhead Treasure [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Kurt & Courtney [1998]


----------



## Ricardomg93

Don Jon, Joseph Gordon-Levitt is a great actor


----------



## ourwater

The Red Balloon (Le Ballon Rouge) [1956]


----------



## ourwater

Switchmas [2013]


----------



## shelbster18

Jack Reacher. Meh. Only had a couple of parts with action in it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961 version)


----------



## ourwater

Absent [2010]


----------



## Euripides

Jean-Luc Godard's _Vivre sa Vie: Film en Douze Tableaux_ (1962)


----------



## Gavroche

"Savannah" 

It came out this year, limited release I suppose and I doubt many people know about it, but it was one of the most touching films I've seen in recent years.


----------



## Idontgetit

The Hobbit- Desolation of Smaug


----------



## ourwater

Her Name Is Sabine (Elle S'Appelle Sabine) [2007]


----------



## ourwater

The Way Back [2010]


----------



## SunshineSam218

Lawless 2012


----------



## ourwater

The Road [2011]


----------



## Universal

Hobbit desolation of Smaug


----------



## Martimnp

Back to the Future for the first time. Turned out to be one of the best movies I've ever seen


----------



## SelleSnowy

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## IcedOver

_The Hunger Games: Catching Fire_. Pretty okay flick for the most part, certainly better than the first film, although the first book is better than the second book (making this movie better than the book, I guess). The pre-arena stuff is actually better than the final third, and the pacing lags a bit, but it's overall decent.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Riddick


----------



## ourwater

Stranded [2013]


----------



## feels

I told my friend I had never seen Ghostbusters. He was appalled and he made me watch it. I loved it. I wish being a ghostbuster was a real occupation.


----------



## ourwater

An American Crime [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Show Me [2004]


----------



## ourwater

Happy New Year, Charlie Brown [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Under Still Waters [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Boy [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## ourwater

Robin Hood [1973]


----------



## ourwater

Apartment 143 (Emergo) [2011]


----------



## pastelsound

The Complex (2013)

_Nursing student Asuka has just moved into an apartment complex with her parents and younger brother.

On the first night in her new room,she is awoken by a strange scratching.._


----------



## ourwater

Air Collision [2012]


----------



## ourwater

It's An Adventure, Charlie Brown [1983]


----------



## ourwater

The Flat (Ha-dira) [2011]


----------



## Jack Jackson

Accepted (2006)


----------



## TryingMara

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## ourwater

Upstream Color [2013]


----------



## mezzoforte

Rush


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## GotAnxiety

Captain philips.

That movie was pretty bad ***.


----------



## Euripides

Nagisa Ōshima's _Empire of Passion_ ( 1978 )









_Unfavorably compared to the other Oshima film "In the Realm of the Senses", this movie is just a completely different animal, no matter how similar the titles are (in japanese) as the sex featured here is not as explicit as in the 1976 film. Here the scope and the relation between Eros and Thanatos (a theme also present in the earlier film) is taken from a different perspective, while the relation is of aproximation and similitude in the 1976 movie, here it is as two forces fighting, as if Death tried to prevent Sex from happening, as well as being another genre completely, this being closer to a horror, mystery and fantasy film in how it plays out the murders, apparitions and gruesome scenes of death and eye trauma (impressive, Fulci would be happy with this film). It's a great movie of contraposition, the colours are just amazing, and while not better than "In the Realm of the Senses" it surely is worth watching for another perspective on the neverending debate of Thanos/Eros._


----------



## pierceson07

Special ID ..wasn't that good for a Donnie Yen movie


----------



## housebunny

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## ourwater

The Andromeda Strain [1971]


----------



## kurtcobain

Dazed and Confused  Funny movie


----------



## ourwater

Ethos [2011]


----------



## Camelleone

Prisoners, it's insteresing but stressful to watch..


----------



## Euripides

Terrence Malick's _Days of Heaven_ ( 1978 ) [rewatch]








Well glaze my nipples and call me Rita, this was something else alright. Yes, it's Terrence Malick so yes the cinematography was fan-****ing-tastic but this just has that extra air of beauty surrounding it. It just feels.. painterly, I want to say. The obvious Hopper influences surely not contributing to that feel. Surely not. The locust swarm/raging inferno scene in particular was thoroughly spine-tingling. I loathe Richard Gere though. Damn his eyes. Damn his breeches. Damn his duckpond. _And that wavy hair. _


----------



## IcedOver

_V/H/S_ -- It's an anthology of six horror segments done in the "found footage" style. This got a lot of notice when it was released and a sequel (which I also rented and may watch today) has already been made. A lot of the reviews were negative, however, and I agree. The movie's thoroughly unspectacular although it is watchable throughout. The wraparound segment is the worst, totally abysmal and predictable. I'd really like to watch a found footage film which totally plays by the rules and has complete verisimilitude to what a home recording would be like. This isn't it.


----------



## Toad Licker

RV


----------



## The Islander

Rocky III


----------



## Lonelyguy

By far one of the silliest, most ridiculous movies I've ever seen. That said, I loved it! Its cheesiness, bad acting and special effects were so bad it should be labeled as a comedy rather than a horror flick. I found it highly entertaining.


----------



## ourwater

Elysium (I) [2013]


----------



## ourwater

No End in Sight [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Stardust [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I'm watching Silver Linings Playbook right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## ourwater

The Escapees (Les Paumées Du Petit Matin) [1981]


----------



## SummerRae

The Reader.
SOOOO EFFFFFIIINNNGG GOOD!!<3333


----------



## Kalliber

Spongebob movie lol


----------



## ourwater

Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale (Rare Exports) [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Neighboring Sounds (O som ao redor) [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## mezzoforte

Secretary


----------



## Nefury

Skyfall. Load of ****e.


----------



## IcedOver

_V/H/S/2 -- _I watched the first one the other day, and it mostly sucked. I'd heard this one was better, but it's actually significantly worse. Really a wasted opportunity to do something interesting.


----------



## DarrellLicht

SummerRae said:


> The Reader.
> SOOOO EFFFFFIIINNNGG GOOD!!<3333


 I concur. It was a sad movie.


----------



## TryingMara

Interview With the Vampire


----------



## karenw

The family guy, predictable!


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## BoBooBoo

IcedOver said:


> _V/H/S/2 -- _I watched the first one the other day, and it mostly sucked. I'd heard this one was better, but it's actually significantly worse. Really a wasted opportunity to do something interesting.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that. They came so highly recommended and I was so disappointed in both of them.

As for the last move I watched....Hannibal


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I thought the first VHS was wasted potential, but the second one was on the right track. Honestly hope they keep the anthology series going. I like the idea. It's original.

Iron Man III


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## shelbster18

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. I didn't like it.


----------



## Damiennn

Kill Theory - 4.5/10
The Hobbit 2 - 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystery Men


----------



## Scrub-Zero

RedLine

Here's the full movie on youtube.


----------



## Xenos

The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug.

It's good. At this point PJ and crew have their version of Tolkien down cold, they know exactly how to do this stuff, and its a lot of fun to watch. As expected we see tons that wasn't in the novel, some from other Tolkien works, some the original creation of the filmmakers; I'd say the movie is about 50% Hobbit and 50% LotR foreshadowing. It's lighter than LotR but heavier than the first Hobbit film, which works out fine. If anything's missing, it's real chemistry between the characters; Martin Freeman does his best, but everyone else is either stiff and serious (like Thorin) or kind of interchangeable (like most of the other dwarves). You never get a sense of their friendships like you did with the fellowship in LotR. And for me it's just hard to shake the feeling that this has all become familiar. Maybe we've been spoiled. Anyway, it's a fun 3-hour escape back to PJ's Middle Earth but it doesn't feel like an event movie anymore.


----------



## Citrine

The Conjuring


----------



## Buerhle

man of steel

so so movie. Dissapointed.


----------



## Owl-99

Guilt Trip with Seth Rogen and Barbra Streisand.


----------



## ourwater

On Our Own [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Duel


----------



## Moon Thief

The Heat


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Toad Licker said:


> Duel


Excellent movie. A classic. Spielberg's first movie.

I watched Maverick earlier. It's one of those movies that if it's on, no matter how many times I've seen it, I have to watch it.


----------



## ourwater

The Mosquito Coast [1986]


----------



## tinkertaylor

The Spectacular Now. What a heartbreaker.


----------



## catcharay

Cold eyes.. a korean action movie. About police force detection of possible suspects for a bank robbery. It was watchable but the actor who played the bad guy didnt seem suitable. He looks really nice. The fight sequences w him didnt seem deadly and skilled which he was meant to emanate with

Amphibious.. just, pls dont watch this. It is surely deadly for your eyes

The host..the first attempt watching this appealed to me. This time watching in full, the story is a bit silly. The love factor w the 2 hot guys and the main girl was an obvious grab to interest tweens *cue my cousin's hysterical screams

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## NeuromorPhish

_Steins;Gate: Fuka Ryoiki no Déja vu_.

(I thought i was better than the anime, despite -or perhaps because of- the speedy plot)


----------



## ourwater

A Walk On The Moon [1999]


----------



## ourwater

The Langoliers [1995]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The A-Team (2010)


----------



## shelbster18

ApatheticDisplay said:


> Excellent movie. A classic. Spielberg's first movie.


Haha, I almost forgot about Duel. I remember seeing some of that movie on TV years ago. xD I didn't know that was the name of it. It's been bothering me for awhile because I couldn't remember the name of the movie but I had the images of some movie in my head. Now I know.  I never saw all of it.


----------



## Still Waters

The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker

Frailty


----------



## ourwater

The Vanishing [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragon Sword


----------



## Charmander

Ella Enchanted and Matilda. I love all these non-Christmassy films that seem to still be on the TV every single Christmas.


----------



## SilentWitness

Blackfish


----------



## A Void Ant

88 Minutes (2007)

6/10


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Home Alone.


----------



## nothing else

New Hobbit movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## Shizuma

Hidden Agenda


----------



## wine1345

schindler's list


----------



## KangalLover

spring breakers
james franco RULES


----------



## Silent girl

love actually


----------



## ourwater

House Of Cards [1993]


----------



## fm5827

Prisoners, really enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Superman Returns, was ok.


----------



## Fruitcake

Validation. It was a short film, I'll give it that.


----------



## yayesh

Peacock. Cillian Murphy looks pretty good as a woman


----------



## ourwater

Before the Rains [2007]


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Euripides

Elem Klimov's _Come and See_ (1985)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ One Night Stand
~ The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## karenw

Titanic, lengthy film but nice, where are thou Jack ?


----------



## Toad Licker

Walking Tall ('73 version)


----------



## ineverwipe

Friday after next


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## Valtron

American Beauty. I had never seen it before, I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Girls Gone Dead


----------



## Mur

Heavy Metal


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Body Heat


----------



## ourwater

D.a.r.y.l. [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Cat [2003]


----------



## ourwater

House II: The Second Story [1987]


----------



## mezzoforte

Out of the Furnace


----------



## mattiemoocow

donnie darko
first time watching it
(i know i'm so behind)


----------



## ourwater

Funeral Kings [2012]


----------



## Elad

enders game

~armchair critic time~

was better than I expected considering I'd heard some bad things about it, then again I haven't read the book so had no real expectations. kind of wish I did now. ending was pretty annoying. it was the sort of ending that makes you go "aw i cant wait for the next movie to see what happenz!" but the movie bombed at the box office, so there will be no sequel. **** you hollywood. also **** you elad for not just reading the book first.


----------



## ourwater

Gumby: The Movie [1995]


----------



## ourwater

The Girl [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Girl, Interrupted [1999]


----------



## GotAnxiety

I seen that hobbit desolation of smog last night with my bro. 

I got 2 of their biggest popcorns and a huge pop. It came with mms as well.

I can't believe i spent 50 bucks at that threater such a waste i shoulda just snuck in.

That movie was just a tease anyways. Its not worth it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## The Islander

Ok I just saw "From Dusk Till Dawn" and I think that's as weird as a movie can get. I seriously didn't see the vampire thing coming.

And I just realized how alike Tom Savini and Joe Mantegna look


----------



## ourwater

Creepers [1985]


----------



## shelbster18

War Horse. Really good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part III


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Brothers. Very depressing to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Identity


----------



## Citrine

Insidious 2. I liked it.


----------



## Tibble

Insidious 2. I was expecting it to be scarier..


----------



## A Void Ant

Dredd (2012)

7/10


----------



## catcharay

The hunt. A Danish movie about a wrongful (?) child abuse allegation. Loved the pacing and it has elements of intrigue, making you question character intentions; if it is authentic or false. 

American hustler. Watched this just today. It has a lot going on about 2 central con characters. The acting was really good, particularly Jennifer lawrence even though she was just a support.


----------



## Wirt

Flight

was pretty good. a little repetitive but I think they were going for that


----------



## tennislover84

Pacific Rim.

Wow, what an incredibly silly movie, but everyone has a straight face. I really enjoyed it.  It seems like anything with Idris Elba is a good film.

It makes me sad realising what the Transformers films could have been like.  The Transformers films seem to be saying to the audience: "Yes, we know this is a stupid idea. We, the film-makers, are in on the joke too. That's why we're not even trying to make a good film." Whereas Pacific Rim is more like: "So you want me to direct a movie about giant mechas versus alien sea monsters? That's a very one-dimensional, childish idea, but let's see... if this was real, how would the characters realistically behave, and what might their motivations be?"


----------



## ourwater

127 Hours [2010]


----------



## Euripides

tennislover84 said:


> It seems like anything with Idris Elba is a good film.


 Stringer Bell's in it? Perhaps I should consider watching it after all.

What better day than Christmas day to watch B-movie aliens and Japanese supermonsters?

Timo Vuorensola's _Iron Sky_ (2012) [rewatch]








Bed, popcorn and freakin' moon nazi's. **** yeah. Also: HA, can't believe how many people review this seriously. You guys. Pls.

Tim Burton's _Mars Attacks!_ (1996) [rewatch]









Kazui Nihonmatsu's _The X From Outer Space_ (1967)


----------



## burgerchuckie

In Fear. AHHHH. Amazeballs.


----------



## aquilla

In the Mood for Love (2000)


----------



## QuietYetHappy

Frozen. It was very funny, nice sweet story. Went to see it with family


----------



## ourwater

Virginia [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Gallowwalkers [2013]


----------



## AshleyAnn

Wolf of Wallstreet


----------



## Toad Licker

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

Premium Rush


----------



## Toad Licker

Bed of Roses


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Argo. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mummy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

300

Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mummy Returns


----------



## TenYears

Smashed. Really good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor


----------



## fonz

Toad Licker said:


> Fast Times at Ridgemont High


Well look at that girl with the lights coming up in her eyes,she's got to be somebody's baby,must be somebody's baby...

Anyway.

American Beauty


----------



## ourwater

Duress [2009]


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Shawshank Redemption. One of my favourite movies.


----------



## mezzoforte

Elad said:


> enders game
> 
> ~armchair critic time~
> 
> was better than I expected considering I'd heard some bad things about it, then again I haven't read the book so had no real expectations. kind of wish I did now. ending was pretty annoying. it was the sort of ending that makes you go "aw i cant wait for the next movie to see what happenz!" but the movie bombed at the box office, so there will be no sequel. **** you hollywood. also **** you elad for not just reading the book first.


I loved it. It's a shame it didn't do well at the box office.  I might read the books too. ...Who am I kidding? *Procrastinates*


----------



## Elad

mezzoforte said:


> I loved it. It's a shame it didn't do well at the box office.  I might read the books too. ...Who am I kidding? *Procrastinates*


it reminded me of the gundam series which is why i enjoyed it, i love all that genius-super-teenager owning everyone stuff.

i don't think i could get into the books after seeing the movie.. maybe once i've forgotten about it :lol. do you know any other similar movies or series?


----------



## mezzoforte

Elad said:


> it reminded me of the gundam series which is why i enjoyed it, i love all that genius-super-teenager owning everyone stuff.
> 
> i don't think i could get into the books after seeing the movie.. maybe once i've forgotten about it :lol. do you know any other similar movies or series?


Me too. 

And no, I don't really know anything that's that similar. But there are some good sci-fi movies coming out next year that look pretty good. Like Transcendence and Edge of Tomorrow...idk if you've heard of those.


----------



## Elad

mezzoforte said:


> Me too.
> 
> And no, I don't really know anything that's that similar. But there are some good sci-fi movies coming out next year that look pretty good. Like Transcendence and Edge of Tomorrow...idk if you've heard of those.


yeah i've seen those trailers, not quite the same as enders though. seems to always be the way lately, the movies you want to see more of end up tanking and getting no sequels  honorable mention to I am Number Four.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I don't remember the name, but the two main characters seemed _very_ keen on one another... :um


----------



## ourwater

Of Two Minds [2012]


----------



## ltrain

Prisoners - 2013 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392214/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Good movie


----------



## ourwater

The Short Game [2013]


----------



## sad vlad

World War Z


----------



## Mersault

I saw some youtube clips of "django unchained".

I knew it would be crap, cause all of Tarantino's movies have 1-dimensional (or less than that) characters. But this movie was worse even than what i feared it would be.

Sad that Di Caprio is in it, cause he has some good roles elsewhere.


----------



## Euripides

Wong Kar-wai's _Chungking Express_ (1994)


----------



## ourwater

Alien Uprising [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Clue (Clue: The Movie) [1985]


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Silver Linings Playbook a couple nights ago.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Hellraiser III.


----------



## aquilla

*The Lives of Others* (2006) Tried to watch it in German, but my German knowledge is far too rusty fo' dat, and so I happily switched to the subtitles version. The film is really good though, some of the best I've seen in the past few months.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

World War Z
I don't even remember what happened. Most movies outside the ones listed in my profile escape my attention/memory easily. (28 Weeks Later is FAR better, btw)


----------



## TryingMara

Despicable Me 2

So cute!


----------



## rikkie

Blades of Glory a few nights ago. I love it, I have a thing for stupidly funny Will Ferrell movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Bravo


----------



## shelbster18

Gangster Squad. Awesome movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sons of Katie Elder


----------



## A Void Ant

K2 (1991)

6.5/10


----------



## Crisigv

We are The Millers, it was okay


----------



## Toad Licker

Legend


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Highlander - The Search for Vengeance


----------



## Toad Licker

Rushmore


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## Soilwork

Anchorman 2. Not as good as the first but still had its funny moments.


----------



## Citrine

Elysium


----------



## ourwater

The Off Hours [2010]


----------



## Dunban

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2


----------



## ourwater

Public Access [1993]


----------



## ourwater

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas [2008]


----------



## MindOverMood

Leon: The Professional 

Taxi Driver


----------



## jabberwalk

Management (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Happy, Happy (Sykt Lykkelig) [2010]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Kiss of the Dragon.. (Jet Li movie) I liked it


----------



## euphoria04

The Master


Didn't live up to the bar set by other PTA movies I've seen. Acting was superb from Phoenix and Hoffman, but the plot meandered and didn't seem to have much of a climax or resolution.


----------



## aquilla

*A Single Man* (2009)










Well it really was as stylish/visually pleasing as I expected it to be( Tom Ford, duuuuh) but I'm not yet sure what I think about it. That ending actually was... well, it wasn't something.Dunno.

6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's European Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker

Christmas Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker

Vegas Vacation


----------



## hypestyle

*Anchorman 2
*
laugh-coughing to the point of a mild asthma attack never felt so good.. 
Will Ferrell is a g******* fool!  geez!! 
The man is insane! check the film out, for sure.. 
Too much good stuff, don't know where to begin.. But Meagan Good manages to keep up as (more or less) a straight-woman among all the crazies.. :-* 
...Paul Rudd, David Koechner, Christina Applegate, and (especially) Steve Carell all pick up right where they left off.. 
Bit roles and cameos galore- Greg Kinnear, James Marsden, and... I won't spoil it..  But there is a great "final battle"...

(side note- maybe that DVD-outtakes film they did might get put in theaters for a short run?)


----------



## hiddy

Crazy Stupid Love <3


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing ('82 version)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## ourwater

The House of the Spirits [1993]


----------



## Tokztero

Warm Bodies [2013] 10/10


----------



## ourwater

In the Dark Half [2011]


----------



## Hilla

Batman [1966]










It was beautiful.


----------



## AshleyAnn

American Graffiti


----------



## Mersault

Dark Knight Rises.

"Do you feel...in charge?" 

Maybe a 7/10? It had some nice parts, and the Bane was mostly an imposing figure in the movie. Ultimately it was another superhero film, though, despite the better cinematography, mostly serious tone, and some more interesting bits of the plot (the prison).


----------



## monotonous

joe somebody

one of my favorite movies


----------



## ourwater

My Week with Marilyn [2011]


----------



## lonelyhippie

Requiem for a Dream [2000]


----------



## Euripides

Emir Kusturica's _Black Cat, White Cat_ ( 1998 )








Kusturica, Balkans and brass bands. Yay!


----------



## Jack Jackson

Role Models ( 2008 )


----------



## TryingMara

Mama


----------



## Toad Licker

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## aquilla

*Departures* (2008 )


----------



## Euripides

Lars von Trier's _Europa_ (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Miss Congeniality


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard ('74 version)


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## shelbster18

Alien 2. It was alright.


----------



## JustThisGuy

shelbster18 said:


> Alien 2. It was alright.


You mean Aliens? 

A Very Harold and Kumar Christmas!









It was just ok. Could've been funnier. But it is a second sequel. So it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paris Blues


----------



## scooby

The Breakfast Club.


----------



## Euripides

Luis Buñuel's _The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie_ (1972)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Highway


----------



## AndyD1

The City of God


----------



## inerameia

Ip Man. 10/10 so inspiring!


----------



## aquilla

*Y Tu Mamá También* (and your mother too) (2001)









At first I couldn't decide what I think of it. It surely was funny and got me thinking about just ditching everything and taking on a road trip (someday ) but ..well, that's certainly not a movie you'd feel comfortable watching with your parents, which gladly I didn't. But it was a bit too much sometimes, really. Oh oh oh But THAT ENDING OH GOD. speechless.

9/10


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^I'll never look at a diving board the same way again...


----------



## aquilla

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^I'll never look at a diving board the same way again...


I knooooow, me too  ....


----------



## TicklemeRingo

lol


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Short Film About Love


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## shelbster18

JustThisGuy said:


> You mean Aliens?
> 
> A Very Harold and Kumar Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just ok. Could've been funnier. But it is a second sequel. So it wasn't that bad.


Well, it was the second Aliens movie with Sigourney Weaver. I was told that the first one was slow and the second one had a lot more going on in it than any of the others.  Wait, is it just called Aliens? xD I guess it is. It's the one from 1986.


----------



## Toad Licker

Body Shots


----------



## Ckg2011

Indiana Jones And The Kingdom of The Crystal Skull.


----------



## catcharay

Mischief night.. a blind girl is alone in her house on mischief night, when a pair of intruders terrorize her. It was a'ight for what it was; sort of like the Strangers but more tame


----------



## fonz

The Wolf Of Wall Street - quite good.


crimeclub said:


> American Hustle
> 
> Oh my gosh that was a good movie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to buy it when it comes out.


Yes,looked interesting from the trailer - I'll probably see that one as well


----------



## Xenos

Elysium.

Not quite as original as District 9 in concept but pretty much equal to it in execution, and maybe even a little better. I really do like the way Neil Blomkamp does sci-fi; he's the new master of the lived-in future, where everything is grungy and trash is blowing in the wind so you totally buy the hover-ships and droid police and so forth. The performances are understated and even though the political sensibility of the movie is pretty clear it never becomes over-written or preachy. Here's a film that proves science fiction can be smart and exciting at the same time. Really, really good.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Ghost World. I think everyone should watch this at least once. I'll probably watch it again soon.


----------



## Damiennn

Truth or die - 5.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## NeuromorPhish

_Back to the Future_

Part II any good?


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## TenYears




----------



## lastofthekews

Django unchained


----------



## shelbster18

Man On A Ledge. It was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Trauma


----------



## fonz

NeuromorPhish said:


> _Back to the Future_
> 
> Part II any good?


Yeah,part 2 and 3 are still decent enough as far as sequels go I think...

Boogie Nights


----------



## AceEmoKid

Disney's new animated feature, Frozen. 

The trailers were terrible, the hype was incredulous, and the actually film was somewhere in between. My mum, who I watched it with, really liked it.....I had mixed feelings. I didn't really enjoy the music; in fact, some of the lyrics seemed a bit lazy and awkward trying to fit into the rhythm of the song. It was definitely a step up from where the trailers illustrated, but still did not really impress me, at all. An ok movie though. Just not something I'd watch more than perhaps twice.


----------



## ourwater

Sleepless Night (Nuit blanche) [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Cropsey [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Pump Up the Volume [1990]


----------



## ourwater

Found Memories (Historias que so existem quando lembradas) [2011]


----------



## ourwater

The Host [2013]


----------



## evenherosdie

Heat (1995)

One of my all time favourites.


----------



## mooncake

The Hunt ("Jagten"). A very good film.


----------



## Goose22

Gummo (1997) Life is great, without it you'd be dead.


----------



## ourwater

An Insignificant Harvey [2011]


----------



## hypestyle

_We're the Millers_. Crazy but good film. Not recommended for the faint of heart or problems with profanity.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## Euripides

Věra Chytilová's _Daisies_ (1966)


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers O'Toole


----------



## Toad Licker

The Frighteners


----------



## Mousy

The Milk of Sorrow


----------



## rosetintmyworld7

The Hobbit: the Desolation of Smaug


----------



## TenYears

Awesome movie, 9/10


----------



## christacat

Stranger than Fiction


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

127 Hours


----------



## Toad Licker

Freaky Friday ('76 version)


----------



## Euripides

Jesus Franco's _Venus in Furs_ (1969)


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## ourwater

The Kid with a Bike (Le Gamin au Vélo) [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Wish You Were Here [2012]


----------



## Ally

Anchorman I think... It was okay, had some really funny parts


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker

Couples Retreat


----------



## Charmander

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## JH1983

Charmander said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


Have you seen Cool World? It's also live action/animation from around that era.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Harry


----------



## shelbster18

Mystery Team. Um...lol. xD The humor in this movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Magnum Force


----------



## Putin

Ong Bak


----------



## mcmuffinme

Punch-Drunk Love. 

The main character has social anxiety, and the movie makes me feel like I'm feeling social anxiety in certain scenes. It freaked me out, a bit. I still really liked the movie. Adam Sandler's first serious role. He does a really good job with it.


----------



## ourwater

Sweet Revenge (The Revengers' Comedies) [1998]


----------



## ourwater

If I Were You [2012]


----------



## urbancoyote

The Conjuring - Really good. Very creepy and well done. 8/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

mcmuffinme said:


> Punch-Drunk Love.
> 
> The main character has social anxiety, and the movie makes me feel like I'm feeling social anxiety in certain scenes. It freaked me out, a bit. I still really liked the movie. Adam Sandler's first serious role. He does a really good job with it.


Loved/hated the movie for that very reason. I really noticed that that's how I act at times.

----

Grabbers


----------



## burgerchuckie

fonz said:


> Well look at that girl with the lights coming up in her eyes,she's got to be somebody's baby,must be somebody's baby...
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> American Beauty


That's my all time favorite movie! Interesting story line and very well-acted.


----------



## Shizuma

Gattaca


----------



## ourwater

Assault on Wall Street [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The Fields [2011]


----------



## Idontgetit

American Hustle


----------



## miminka

_the panic in needle park_ (1971) .. really bleak, liked the colors and atmosphere of the film. the character of helen was opaque in a most fascinating way. she said everything you expected her to say, her motives were so obvious but she remained a mystery.. i thought maybe she just wanted to be loved, al pacino's character was charmingly sleazy.. she ending was like a kick in the stomach


----------



## mooncake

21 Grams


----------



## Greenleaf62

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Greenleaf62 said:


> The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.


Did you like it?



mooncake said:


> 21 Grams


Good movie.

Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## The Lost Key

Vampire's Kiss


----------



## ourwater

Wasted on the Young [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Enforcer


----------



## ourwater

Megaquake: Hour That Shook Japan [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sudden Impact


----------



## ourwater

Digging to China [1998]


----------



## shelbster18

Unknown (2011). It was okay. Not as good as I expected. I guess it had an interesting twist to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Pool


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## The Enemy Within

State Of Grace 1990


----------



## ourwater

The Mooring [2012]


----------



## paris744

The Heat


----------



## mind flip

Into the Wild (2007)


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

The new Hobbit movie with a friend of mine.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## ourwater

The Frozen [2012]


----------



## catcharay

I watched -
You're next -a horror which was unintentionally comical . It was fun lol 
John dies in the end - Legitimate horror comedy. It's unique and different


----------



## SunshineSam218

Keith [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Earthling [2010]


----------



## Pompeii

Currently watching The Piano.


----------



## herk

The Game

are we playing it now? :O


----------



## burgerchuckie

Greenleaf62 said:


> The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.


Was it good? I'm planning to watch it. Seems very interesting.


----------



## evenherosdie

Se7en

Lone Survivor


----------



## louiselouisa

men in black 3
griffin is soooo adorable ;__;


----------



## Minkiro

Doubt 
&
About Time 


Both were great


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-The Transporter
-Pain & Gain
-The Haunting in Connecticut 2


----------



## Kydee

I think it is The Avengers


----------



## pati

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -The Transporter
> -Pain & Gain
> -The Haunting in Connecticut 2


What did you think of Pain & Gain?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

missamanda said:


> What did you think of Pain & Gain?


You've seen it? I really liked it  Wasn't anything like I expected it to be but it was good!


----------



## pati

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You've seen it? I really liked it  Wasn't anything like I expected it to be but it was good!


Yeah, I saw it. Thought it was pretty boring, but this is the girl who likes period dramas the most.  but the people in that movie, lol. I can't believe people could be so stupid in real life, lol.


----------



## ourwater

A Month by the Lake [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Looper


----------



## mooncake

The Town


----------



## Ally

Rio


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Battle Los Angeles


----------



## Toad Licker

Big


----------



## evenherosdie

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Toad Licker

Billy Bathgate


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## Toad Licker

Push


----------



## Charmander

JH1983 said:


> Have you seen Cool World? It's also live action/animation from around that era.


Not yet, apparently it didn't receive high ratings.


----------



## JH1983

Charmander said:


> Not yet, apparently it didn't receive high ratings.


It's one of those movies you either like it or you hate it. It's definitely cheesy, but it's worth watching if you like the lesser-known gems of the 90's. It's one of Brad Pitt's earlier films.

For the thread topic: Django was the last movie I watched.


----------



## Toad Licker

Witness


----------



## evenherosdie

Inception


----------



## Toad Licker

The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Toad Licker

Being Human


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Death In Venice.


----------



## JustThisGuy

catcharay said:


> I watched -
> You're next -a horror which was unintentionally comical . It was fun lol
> John dies in the end - Legitimate horror comedy. It's unique and different


Wasn't it good? Loved that movie. Makes me want to read the book.

You're Next is something I want to see.

---


----------



## catcharay

JustThisGuy said:


> Wasn't it good? Loved that movie. Makes me want to read the book.
> 
> You're Next is something I want to see.
> 
> ---


Ooo I had no inkling it was a book, but it makes sense; I just thought it was so awesomely unique. Book form is usually so much better - I'll probably read it myself


----------



## Ckg2011

Indiana Jones And The Last Crusades.


----------



## Citrine

Frozen :clap


----------



## AceEmoKid

Rewatched The Piano, one of my favorite films of all time, but mainly today on the premise to show my sister.....but she fell asleep. :x She woke up near the last twenty minutes, though, and the dramatic epilogue was enough to motivate her to actually watch the film in full length sometime later.


----------



## Xenos

The Wolverine.

Interesting, and definitely better than the last Wolverine movie, but still not the definitive treatment of the character people were hoping for. They try really hard to set up Logan's big existential struggle with flashbacks and especially dream sequences but it never really pays off. There's one great action sequence involving a bullet train but in a few others the action is actually kind of confusing at key points. And when the movie slows down, it _really_ slows down. I like the Japanese setting and corporate family drama plot but overall this feels like a side story rather than a central one for the character. The after-credits scene, which has nothing to do with the rest of the story, is the most interesting part of the movie, and that doesn't seem right somehow.


----------



## ourwater

The First Time [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Lost Medallion [2013]


----------



## pierceson07

12 Rounds -2013


----------



## ourwater

A Lonely Place to Die [2011]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

*You're Next*

I really liked it. The acting was so bad, it was comical. But a badass movie nontheless..


----------



## Whatev

Prozac Nation.


----------



## Steve123

The Wolf of Wall Street. Spent a lot of time throughout the movie thinking "Okay, I get it! drugs and hookers drugs and hookers!"


----------



## ourwater

Curly Sue [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## Toad Licker

The Breakfast Club


----------



## ourwater

Upside Down [2012]


----------



## tennislover84

The Numbers Station.

It was rather depressing, but a great film. A suspense thriller, with a claustrophobic setting and very few characters.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rumor Has It ...


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Toad Licker

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Elad

the wolf of wall street

good movie and acting as expected from scorsese/dicaprio, only thing was the last third of the film was pretty slow, also wanted to see more resolution at the end.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fugitive


----------



## Xenos

The Conjuring.

Decent little haunted house movie. Felt strongly reminiscent of Poltergeist, but dialed up in the direction of modern Sam Raimi-esque horror with its jump scares and pounding noises and so forth. There's nothing ground-breaking here, it's fairly predictable, but the cast is good and lends the film a sense of legitimacy that's missing in most cookie-cutter horror films. It's supposedly based on a true story, and every so often (especially that little blurb in the end) it flirts with being propaganda for ghost hunters, which is annoying. But that doesn't detract from the stuff it does well.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## IveGotToast

White House Down

I get what they were going for. Big action, with a political undertone. I just didn't like it. Although one of the nazi's from BrBa was in it, so it had that going for it.


----------



## ourwater

Let the Right One In [2008]


----------



## taylorkuene

How to train your dragon Awesome movie!


----------



## ourwater

Mansfield Park


----------



## tennislover84

Stolen.

It was a solid crime/heist thriller. I tend to enjoy anything with Nicolas Cage. Also, that's the second movie in two days, with Malin Akerman in it. She keeps popping up in all the movies I've been watching.


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Yeller


----------



## Toad Licker

Species


----------



## Toad Licker

Species II


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## Toad Licker

Born Bad


----------



## Crimson Lotus

District 9.


----------



## Toad Licker

Betrayed at 17


----------



## Toad Licker

Reviving Ophelia


----------



## Citrine

About Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombieland


----------



## Idontgetit

The Frankenstein theory


----------



## Derailing

47 Ronin.

Great movie. It made me cry a couple of times but there's no shame since it was beautifully shot. Not the most memorable movie, but it is much better than a few other movies that are out right now. Would totally recommend watching it.


----------



## Ricardomg93

Derailing said:


> 47 Ronin.
> 
> Great movie. It made me cry a couple of times but there's no shame since it was beautifully shot. Not the most memorable movie, but it is much better than a few other movies that are out right now. Would totally recommend watching it.


 All critics are talking so bad about that movie that I had lost the desire to watch it, I'm going to trust your judgment and try it


----------



## Stormclouds

Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dragon


----------



## The Enemy Within

Copland. Surprisingly good movie


----------



## Toad Licker

No Strings Attached


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie ('76 version)


----------



## ourwater

And Your Name Is Jonah [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth ('59 version)


----------



## Citrine

12 Years a Slave


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lost World


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Blue Is The Warmest Colour.


----------



## Dilweedle

The Croods. It was way weirder than I expected it to be, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ourwater

Ivan the Incredible (Gummi T) [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The High Cost of Living [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

Damsels in Distress


----------



## Mochyn

the final harry potter, I was disappointed, but I expected I would be disappointed so at least I didn't disappoint myself in that.


----------



## ourwater

Exam [2009]


----------



## Charmander

The Rescuers Down Under



Mochyn said:


> the final harry potter, I was disappointed, but I expected I would be disappointed so at least I didn't disappoint myself in that.






Sorry, that was really random.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fly Away Home


----------



## IcedOver

_The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug_ in the High Frame Rate 3D. I wasn't able to go to the HFR version of the first one, just the regular 3D, so this is the first I've viewed of the HFR process. It's quite odd. Regular frame rate digital video in big-budget movies looks similar to film, but the high rate on this makes it look like video, creating a very weird and inappropriate effect. A movie, especially a fantasy flick of this ilk, isn't supposed to look like real life, but this has a crystal clear sheen that is ultra-realistic. It isn't apparent in all scenes, just the ones that have the least amount of animation and effects work, although I will say that some of the CGI characters such as Azog actually look better in this process. As for the movie itself, it's actually a bit worse than the previous -- even more overblown, heavy handed, cluttered and sloggish.


----------



## ourwater

About Sunny [2013]


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Who Framed Roger Rabbit on Netflix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## ourwater

Lucky Number Slevin [2006]


----------



## Double Entendre

Wall-E


----------



## Toad Licker

Gone Fishin'


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## ourwater

Iceman [1984]


----------



## mairedelune

The Remake of Carrie.


----------



## ourwater

The Bell Witch Haunting [2013]


----------



## Kalliber

Instructions not included


----------



## LeeMann

About Time - 2013


----------



## LeeMann

Toad Licker said:


> Clue


How are you watching them that fast?


----------



## fcmallari02

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey XD


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You're next.


----------



## Ender

All The Boys Love Mandy Lane


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Me, Myself and Irene


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Don't Cost a Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wife He Met Online


----------



## Stormclouds

CBGB


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl Fight


----------



## catcharay

Only god forgives; it's with Ryan gosling and he's a drug dealer in Thailand. The imagery created in this film makes me feel queasy and nauseous. If I was eating while watching this, I'd have a vomit bucket by my side

Desolation of smaug - I've watched 3/4 of the movie and it's really enticing with the settings and story. Though obviously it feels not up to par against the originals


----------



## ourwater

Unknown [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Honey, I Shrunk The Kids [1989]


----------



## ourwater

The Boy Who Could Fly [1986]


----------



## AndyD1

Side Effects


----------



## Toad Licker

Boy Eats Girl (It's a Zombie movie )


----------



## Toad Licker

Things Are Tough All Over


----------



## ourwater

Paranoid Park [2007]


----------



## ineverwipe

In Time. A little late lol but I enjoyed it. I underestimate JT's acting sometimes


----------



## yesterdays

The Wolf of Wall Street. 

Liked it a lot. I think Scorsese + DiCaprio just works.


----------



## Toad Licker

Baby for Sale


----------



## shelbster18

The Watch. I thought it was an interesting blend of comedy along with aliens. xD


----------



## ourwater

Electrick Children [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## ourwater

Choose [2011]


----------



## Pompeii

Just watched Flight. Well, actually I watched half an hour of Flight and fast-forwarded through to the final scenes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir of Echoes


----------



## shelbster18

Dilweedle said:


> The Croods. It was way weirder than I expected it to be, I really enjoyed it.


I was thinking about watching that since my dad borrowed it from my uncle but wasn't too crazy about how the characters looked in it. I know that's probably a dumb reason not to see it. xD I like most of the animated movies but I'm not sure about that one. I'll probably just watch it anyways.


----------



## adam4991

jack reacher (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Slither


----------



## ourwater

Future Weather [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## crystaltears

Life of Pi


----------



## ourwater

Sister (L'enfant d'en haut) [2012]


----------



## Kalliber

Thor o.o


----------



## Stormclouds

Religulous


----------



## ourwater

Bellflower [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

35 & Ticking


----------



## LDS

The Stuff :l


----------



## Meadowlark

The Heat


----------



## Toad Licker

Grandma's Boy


----------



## JustThisGuy

Definitely see John Carpenter's inspiration. It's cheesy and drawn out, but it's nice to have seen the original.


----------



## sad vlad

Paranoia


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Thor: the dark world.*

Either the movie sucked or i just don't like Thor as a super hero. It still was better than the first movie though.

*American Mary.*

That was a weird movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

First Blood


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Sorrow Creek [2007]


----------



## shortcake

The first Godfather movie. Maybe it's because I wasn't paying 100% attention, but I don't really get the praise :I


----------



## The Enemy Within

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Toad Licker

^ I love old Westerns, especially Clint Eastwood and John Wayne movies. 

Foreclosed


----------



## dal user

Insidious 2


----------



## shelbster18

The Croods. I actually thought it was a pretty good movie. ^_^ The sloth was cute.


----------



## jc22

The king of comedy. Please don't say I'm rupert pupkin


----------



## ourwater

Sometimes They Come Back [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

All or Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Santa


----------



## Citrine

Her


----------



## Toad Licker

The Apparition


----------



## shortcake

Wreck-It Ralph! Loved it :3


----------



## ourwater

Amadeus [1984]


----------



## scooby

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


...I need an adventure.


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost Train [1941]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lola Versus


----------



## ourwater

Canela [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Darkest Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

The People Under the Stairs


----------



## ourwater

Peter and the Wolf [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## ourwater

Texas Chainsaw [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Net


----------



## mattiemoocow

City Island
i only watched it for the cute boy but it turned out to be good


----------



## Gavroche

Stand By Me, a favorite of mine.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Muppet Movie


----------



## ourwater

Polisse [2011]


----------



## Citrine

Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs 2


----------



## Carded1940

Rocky Balboa great movie.... from rags to riches...


----------



## the collector

Watchmen


----------



## Minkiro

Blue Jasmine
Cate Blanchett is flawless.


----------



## ourwater

House Hunting [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Public Enemies


----------



## ourwater

Legend of the Sea [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Infection.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blindsided


----------



## Tokztero

Troll.


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadgirl


----------



## Toad Licker

The Monitor


----------



## Damiennn

Finally finished off all the saw movies. They were all somewhat enjoyable except the last one. That was a giant pile of garbage, It seemed like some cheesy knockoff...and whats up with the pink blood?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ninja: Shadow of a Tear


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## sad vlad

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey.


----------



## ourwater

Arcadia [2012]


----------



## sad vlad

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug.


----------



## Toad Licker

Flirting with Disaster


----------



## Toad Licker

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## ourwater

The Perfect Student [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Cause


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Beauty


----------



## shelbster18

Disney's Brave. ^_^


----------



## fcmallari02

LOTR return of king lol


----------



## DarrellLicht

Jane Mansfield's Car

I was in the mood for some Billie Bob Thornton. This did not disappoint. Robert Duvall is always a treat as well.


----------



## Toad Licker

Oranges and Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker

May


----------



## ourwater

Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters [2013]


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

the wolf children


----------



## theCARS1979

Jack giant slayer
the movie with the teen witch, dont know name
The Getaway
Hungergames ll
Hungergames


----------



## TryingMara

The Jackal


----------



## midnightson

The Wolf of Wall Street

Phenomenal acting all around, but holy **** it WOULD NOT END. It felt like an eternity in that theater. While really entertaining, a lot of the scenes felt like pure filler and did nothing to progress the plot much.


----------



## aquilla

Persona (1966)


----------



## Shizuma

aquilla said:


> Persona (1966)


Oh that's a really great movie ! Bergman's best I think.

Code 46


----------



## ourwater

Without a Trace [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## Idontgetit

The Book Thief


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cutting Edge


----------



## Transcending

Albino Alligator


----------



## ourwater

Gymkata [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

One Fine Day


----------



## shelbster18

theCARS1979 said:


> Jack giant slayer
> *the movie with the teen witch, dont know name*
> The Getaway
> Hungergames ll
> Hungergames


I think it's just called Teen Witch. Are you talking about the one from the 80s? xD I saw that when I was a kid.

--------------------------

And Soon The Darkness (2010)

Eh, it wasn't that good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Expecting a Miracle


----------



## Toad Licker

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Sightseers









Twas good, it was.


----------



## Toad Licker

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Mist


----------



## buklti

Lords of Dogtown


----------



## RedViperofDorne

Gravity


----------



## EternalTime

They Live


----------



## Toad Licker

Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Toad Licker

Prometheus


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

"Excision"

Recommended by my Xbox friend.. Never taking another of his movie recommendations. Ever.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Last Vegas.

Cute movie. Too bad i will never have good friends like these 4 guys when i'm old.


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash


----------



## Toad Licker

Predator


----------



## Toad Licker

Predator 2


----------



## No Limit

Argo


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Bay

The ABCs of death.


----------



## shelbster18

JustThisGuy said:


> The Sightseers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twas good, it was.


That looks like one really strange, yet funny movie at the same time. xD


----------



## JustThisGuy

shelbster18 said:


> That looks like one really strange, yet funny movie at the same time. xD


I honestly think you'd like it. It's on Netflix, if you have it.


----------



## mattmc

The Lifeguard










Kristen Bell is a great actress. I'd recommend the movie if you like her or the story interests you. Very intelligent writing.


----------



## Shizuma

_Ultraviolet_ by Kurt Wimmer. A really bad movie.


----------



## Vuldoc

Big Trouble


----------



## Toad Licker

Predators


----------



## Transcending

Snitch - it was okay


----------



## Toad Licker

Braveheart


----------



## ourwater

The Last Stand [2013]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Homecoming
-The Raid (I'm pretty ****ing obsessed with The Raid atm, hence the avatar) :b


----------



## Toad Licker

No Higher Love


----------



## shelbster18

JustThisGuy said:


> I honestly think you'd like it. It's on Netflix, if you have it.


Me don'ts have Netflix anymore.  Seems like a good movie to watch. :3

-------------------------------

Ginger Snaps...It was a little weird in a way but I kind of liked it and I'm not a fan of vampires or werewolves. -_-


----------



## Toad Licker

Mending Fences


----------



## ourwater

The Joneses [2009]


----------



## ChrisSAS

The Wolf of Wall Street. 

10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Family Sins


----------



## buklti

The Dilemma. It sucked.


----------



## Elad

Paranoia (the one with miley cyrus ex)

not a great movie.. not a terrible movie. will keep you entertained if you have nothing to do, otherwise not really worth seeking it out.

but o gawd amber heard. I wish she was straight so, so much.


----------



## ourwater

The Sleeping Beauty [2011]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dante's Inferno.


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## ourwater

The Horse Boy [2008]


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Elysium, so incredibly heavy handed, shallow and lacking nuisance, it was another District 9 just worse in every single sense.


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## RedRays

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## lizzy19

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Toad Licker

Srange Days


----------



## ourwater

Willy the Sparrow [1989]


----------



## sad vlad

Planet 51


----------



## shelbster18

Mysterious Skin. I liked it. It was sad and disturbing. O_O


----------



## Farandaway674

The Ruling Class (1972)- Stars the great Peter O'Toole as a British nobleman who thinks he is a Messiah, very funny, based on the Peter Barnes play of the same name.


----------



## Euripides

_Julia Leigh_'s *Sleeping Beauty* (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## AceEmoKid

My little "quarter sister" dragged us to the Nut Job. The trailer was terrible, the film was terrible. The fact that generic copies more or less of this crap exist makes me feel ashamed to be an animation major. The writing, lack of character development, over-the-top (in a bad way) voice acting, the cheesy jokes and story tropes, and overall absence of an original and "deep" storyline pretty much doomed this film.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Door in the Floor


----------



## Gavroche

Battle Royale, and it has quickly become one of my favorites.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

3:10 to Yuma

Changeling


----------



## ourwater

Not Forgotten [2009]


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Forrest Gump, and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## SunshineSam218

The Boondock Saints


----------



## PassiveAggressive

Just saw Blue Jasmine


----------



## ASB20

Wolf of Wall Street. Superb film. My personal pick for Best Film at the Oscars. Leo acted the **** out of the movie.


----------



## Xenos

The Way Way Back.

Hard for me to judge this because it hits me at my weak spot. A lonely, awkward kid who's trapped in his life with no outlets manages to meet some kind people at exactly the moment he most needs them. It's more or less the movie you expect if you've seen the previews. But it's smart enough not to oversell how profound and life-changing these friendships are for him; you just connect with it and know, at this point in his life, nothing could be more important. I watch movies like this and just feel this sense of longing, since they show the kind of experience I always wanted when I was young, and in a way I'm still waiting to have it.


----------



## ourwater

The River King [2005]


----------



## Unnecessary

12 Years a Slave. Fantastic movie.


----------



## intheshadows

Clerks 2 is just about over. I relate to the movie.


----------



## inerameia

intheshadows said:


> Clerks 2 is just about over. I relate to the movie.


There's a second Clerks movie? :stu


----------



## Euripides

_F.W. Murnau's_ *Nosferatu* (1922)


----------



## aquilla

*The Seventh Seal* (1957)


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Gilmore


----------



## Toad Licker

House


----------



## Toad Licker

Sometimes They Come Back... Again


----------



## ourwater

Crawl [2011]


----------



## DarrellLicht

A Mighty Wind. funny movie.


----------



## ourwater

Carrie [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sometimes They Come Back... For More


----------



## shelbster18

Unnecessary said:


> 12 Years a Slave. Fantastic movie.


I really want to see this movie. It looks so good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magic of Ordinary Days


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Frozen. It was cute, but It wasn't anything special so idk why people kept calling it the best movie ever.


----------



## bottleofblues

Stand up guys, was good, ending was great but with Pacino and Walken you can't really go wrong.


----------



## shortcake

Wolf of Wall Street

eh, it was alright.


----------



## ourwater

Sid and Nancy [1986]


----------



## ourwater

The Secret of Roan Inish [1994]


----------



## shortcake

Frozen

I actually found this one super boring and turned it off after 40 minutes -A-


----------



## Euripides

_Ingmar Bergman's_ *Trough a Glass Darkly* (1961)








Simply superb. And a painstakingly laboured over cinematography as per _Persona_ five years on. Every frame, a framable still photograph.


----------



## Toad Licker

Water for Elephants


----------



## ourwater

Silent Fall [1994]


----------



## lockS

Jumping the broom


----------



## Wirt

Her


I liked it a lot


----------



## Toad Licker

The Station Agent


----------



## ourwater

Troubled Laughter [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Frankenstein ('04 version)


----------



## Toad Licker

Canvas


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Planet Terror.


----------



## ourwater

Across the Tracks [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Malice ('93 version)


----------



## IveGotToast

I dog sat for my boss this past week while she was out of town, and she has all the premium cable channels so i watched more movies than i ever have before. I shall list them all. The first 4 are the only ones i really consider good movies. The rest are forgettable. 

Moonrise Kingdom - 9/10

Rescue Dawn - 9/10

Seven Psychopaths - 8/10

Ruby Sparks - 8/10




Chronicle - 6/10

Pitch Perfect - 6/10 (Surprised how good it was)

Heat - 6/10 (Really disappointed considering it is supposed to be a classic.)

Prometheus - 5/10

This Is 40 - 5/10

The Campaign - 3/10 

21 Jumpstreet -3/10

The Watch - 2/10

Mama - 2/10

Unhung Hero - 1/10 



I also re watched Life Of Pi, Silver Linings Playbook, and 2001: A Space Odyssey which are all great.


----------



## Xenos

Kick-*** 2.

It's entertaining, but it's pretty clear they weren't quite sure where to go after the first one, and as a result they don't go anyplace in particular. The essential novelty of the first movie - real people playing dress-up as superheroes and doing actual violence on each other - just gets repeated with more players. There's a subplot lifted right out of Mean Girls and the movie never tries very hard to make it fit into this world. It's still fun, and has a couple of really funny scenes, but it in the end it feels like a retread of the first movie rather than a continuation of it.


----------



## Yer Blues

Hachi: A Dog's Tale


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Planes, Trains & Automobiles

It had been quite a while since I last watched it—still enjoyable.


----------



## Elad

the internship (vince vaughn & owen wilson, who is looking old as **** now. wow.)


cheesy feel good movie, which I haven't seen in a while so was nice.


----------



## ourwater

Once More with Feeling [2009]


----------



## ourwater

The Girl from Petrovka [1974]


----------



## Toad Licker

Source Code


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## ineverwipe

Scarface
No matter how many times I see it, it's still a good time


----------



## RedRays

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## ScreamingTree

Hesher was the last new movie I saw. Really grounded, and had a lot of emotional depth as well. And the main character was some badass loner type with a grungy look who listened to thrash metal. The ending will make you cry. Really good, check it out for sure.


----------



## ourwater

Overnight [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Anatomie


----------



## ourwater

Endless Love [1981]


----------



## shelbster18

The Secret Of NIMH. :3 I've been wanting to watch this movie for awhile and finally decided to. ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## ourwater

The Care Bears Movie [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lakeview Terrace


----------



## ourwater

10.5 [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada


----------



## AceEmoKid

Citizen Kane, in my art of cinema/film history class. I wish I had been more alert in order to appreciate it (and I wish I had a better attention span, for that matter).


----------



## shelbster18

An American Crime. It was sad. The woman in it was so cruel. ;-;


----------



## ourwater

Toad Road [2012]


----------



## MindOverMood

All 8 Harry Potter movies(took me 3 days).


----------



## ourwater

Rosemary's Baby [1968]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Grudgematch

Old man Stallone and old man DeNiro play a pair of former boxers whose fight in their glory days was inconclusive. So DeNiro wants a rematch to settle the score.. It was a hilarious movie


----------



## ourwater

Tomorrow When The War Began [2010]


----------



## Kalliber

ourwater said:


> Tomorrow When The War Began [2010]


O: me too


----------



## Transcending

The new Hunger Games movie. It was okay, kinda followed a very similar path like the first one though. definitely doesn't deserve a 8+ rating on IMDB.


----------



## ourwater

Phineas and Ferb the Movie: Across the 2nd Dimension [2011]


----------



## ourwater

The Frighteners [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Company


----------



## Toad Licker

Private School


----------



## Toad Licker

The Client


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bucket List


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Comes Softly


----------



## Toad Licker

Along Came a Spider


----------



## Toad Licker

Buried


----------



## Toad Licker

The Human Centipede


----------



## Toad Licker

In Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker

Control


----------



## Toad Licker

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## ourwater

Slightly Single in L.A. [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## ourwater

More Than Chance [2011]


----------



## shelbster18

The Girl Next Door (2007). I saw on the Youtube comments that it's supposed to be just like An American Crime so decided to watch it. It was a little more brutal than the other one but I actually liked An American Crime better I think, especially since Ellen Page is such a good actress in it. :3


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## ourwater

Lost and Found in Armenia [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## Toad Licker

Junior


----------



## Bizarre

cloudy w/ a chance of meatballs 2


----------



## Ckg2011

The A-Team.


----------



## TryingMara

Red 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bleeding


----------



## ourwater

Sneakers [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Moon


----------



## ourwater

I Can't Think Straight [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Open Water


----------



## EternalTime

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## ourwater

Run [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Take


----------



## ourwater

Erased [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

And Baby Will Fall


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toyman Killer


----------



## shelbster18

The House By The Cemetery. Wow, this movie was so slow. lol >_<


----------



## ourwater

The Dead Girl [2006]


----------



## ourwater

After.Life [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Anastasia [1997]


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Die Hard


----------



## aquilla

Sabrina (1954)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-The Life Before Her Eyes
-Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Steve French

Pickup on South Street, 1953, with Richard Widmark, Jean Peters, and Thelma Ritter. Directed by Sam Fuller.


----------



## wmu'14

The new Hercules move in theaters. It was cheesy for sure, but I liked it. For the first time in a while my mind was 100% on the movie and didn't stray. I felt like I was there. People say it was like 300 too but I like that. It made it feel like both movies take place in the same universe. The concluding scenes were really rushed though.

4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## ourwater

I Hate Valentine's Day [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Madhouse [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brave One


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Mur

Children of the Corn III, talk about a cheesy movie hah.


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## ourwater

Plus One (+1) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## ourwater

Little Birds [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Veronica [2012]


----------



## Euripides

_Jean Painlevé's_ *Science Is Fiction: 23 Films by Jean Painlevé* (1927-1982)









_Kenji Mizoguchi's_ *Street of Shame* (1956)


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## IveGotToast

The Hunt

10/10

Awesome movie. I cried.


----------



## Ladysoul

the wolf of wall street f*n awsome i love leo.


----------



## SadSelf

Fast and furious 6 , i love it to see again and again


----------



## ourwater

The Return (Vozvrashchenie) [2003]


----------



## Kascheritt

Frozen. Loved it :]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Toad Licker

Show Girls


----------



## ourwater

The Secret [2006]


----------



## ourwater

The Hands of Orlac [1924]


----------



## Toad Licker

Face the Music


----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Filth.


----------



## sad vlad

Free Birds.


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## EvieMay

Midnight Ballad for Ghost Theater


----------



## mranonymous14

Scary movie 5. It was awful


----------



## Toad Licker

Paradise


----------



## ourwater

Barbara [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jaws


----------



## ourwater

Nowhere in Africa (Nirgendwo in Afrika) [2001]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Lizzie Borden Took An Axe








Christina Ricci was great a Lizzie. Pretty graphic for a Lifetime made-for-tv movie. Liked it, but didn't like it. Thought they'd take a more appropriate approach to her story. Instead they just went with her getting away with it, like most people think. But I honestly think she was innocent of it all, and whomever killed another person with an axe during the trials was the culprit.

Lizzie Borden took an axeAnd gave her mother forty whacks.When she saw what she had done,She gave her father forty-one.


----------



## Euripides

_Leos Carax's_ *Holy Motors* (2012)


----------



## Crispy Taco

Just watched Saving Private Ryan again. Amazing movie.


----------



## ourwater

The Downfall of Berlin: Anonyma [2008]


----------



## ourwater

K2 [1991]


----------



## sad vlad

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire.


----------



## Toad Licker

Off Season


----------



## Xenos

Beautiful Creatures.

So I guess this is another Twilight derivative teenage supernatural love story, except this time it's a_ girl_ from the secret magical world-within-our-world who risks everything for the love of a mortal _boy_. I think it got mediocre reviews as well, and for all these reasons I went in with super-low expectations but I was actually surprised by how much I enjoyed it. Unlike Twilight these characters actually have personalities, the dialogue is written with rhythm and humor, and even though the whole thing is a giant southern cliche it has a lot of fun being one. There are plot holes and several points feel rushed - you have the sense things are probably explained better in the book - but I still liked it more than most movies in this genre.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Nights and Weekends









Never saw a movie like this before. Different.


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## ourwater

Dreamscape [1984]


----------



## Enoxyla

Hunger games catching fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Seasons of the Heart


----------



## sad vlad

Filfth.

Another movie packed with swearings and sexual content but labeled as a comedy. I failed to see any funny part. Especially since the main character was mentally ill. I disliked it.


----------



## IveGotToast

Room 237

It's a documentary about the hidden meanings in Stanley Kubrick's _The Shining_, but there is really only about 30 minutes of insightful material. The rest is just overly fanatical people who are forcing meanings into things. Also it was poorly produced. You could hear one person's child crying in the background, and the editors didn't have the decency to edit it out.


----------



## ourwater

Captain Phillips [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Molly


----------



## IveGotToast

Black Swan 

Completes my Darren Aronofsky film quest. 

It wasn't as good as The Wrestler (My favorite of his), but you can't really compare the 2 considering how different they are, and also how similar. Over all good movie, with some creepy imagery.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Toad Licker

The Water Is Wide


----------



## shelbster18

Requiem For A Dream. It was different...lol But I kind of liked it towards like the last 30 minutes of the movie. And Jared Leto is so cute. <3 Had some really good theme music in it, too.


----------



## Charmander

The Witches


----------



## blue2

terminator salvation......i love post apocolyptic stuff..


----------



## Gavroche

The Godfather Part II


----------



## ourwater

Twin Sisters (De Tweeling) [2002]


----------



## anxious87

Gravity and The Secret Life of Walter Mitty. Both I thought were good, motivational films


----------



## Toad Licker

Non-Stop


----------



## Toad Licker

The Surrogacy Trap


----------



## ourwater

The Way I Spent the End of the World [2006]


----------



## Buerhle

Garden State


----------



## pazuzuinxs

Straw dogs. Sam Peckinpah is class personified!


----------



## ourwater

Into the Woods [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl 6


----------



## Toad Licker

Askari


----------



## CharmedOne

CBGB. It was an entertaining and interesting story of how the club CBGB OMFUG in New York came to be and how it gave a start to many punk bands and musicians. I picked it up because it was the one of the few new releases left on the shelf at the time, but I ended up liking it. The directorial style was unusual, but made sense in the context on the movie. And it featured a couple actors from Harry Potter (Snape and Ron Weasley)--it was kinda fun seeing them as vastly different characters.


----------



## ourwater

Cruise Ship Disaster: Inside the Concordia [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Visiting


----------



## ourwater

Jack Reacher [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

Five Fingers


----------



## Euripides

_Rainer Werner Fassbinder_'s *Ali: Fear Eats the Soul* (1974)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mimic


----------



## ourwater

Chasing Amy [1997]


----------



## fonz

Atlantic City


----------



## ourwater

La belle captive [1983]


----------



## ourwater

Gauri: The Unborn [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman


----------



## ourwater

Lucky Girl (My Daughter's Secret Life) [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman Returns


----------



## tennislover84

Toad Licker said:


> Batman Returns


I see you like to watch a movie and all its sequels, in order.  Well, who doesn't, but I remember you went through all the Dirty Harry movies before, (and there are quite a few). Unless I'm confusing you with someone else! I love the gloomy atmosphere in those Michael Keaton Batman films.

The last film I watched was Unstoppable. After the Pelham 123 remake, somebody must have decided that Denzel Washington + trains equals a great movie. And it's true.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Michael Keaton's Batman movies are the only ones that I will watch, he was the best movie Batman imo. 

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Activity 3 [2011]


----------



## tennislover84

Toad Licker said:


> ^Michael Keaton's Batman movies are the only ones that I will watch, he was the best movie Batman imo.


I agree completely. I think he's the best of the bunch because he's totally convincing in both roles: as Bruce Wayne, or as Batman. All the other guys are much stronger in one role, or the other.


----------



## Toad Licker

To Die For


----------



## AceEmoKid

I watched Chungking Express in my film history/art of cinema class. That was surprisingly good in contrast to the short synopsis our professor gave us. The motion and color play, the cinematography, plus all the hella cute actors/actresses. Faye Wong is so cute. ^_^ And the movie introduced me to the Chinese version of the Cranberries song, Dreams.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I'm watching Planet Earth. Does that count?


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Activity 4: Unrated Edition [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tom Dick & Harriet


----------



## kevinseniorof2013

Lone Survivor


----------



## ourwater

Frog and Wombat [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Relative Stranger


----------



## ourwater

The Moth Diaries [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Perfect Teacher


----------



## aidenmoore

Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy Next Door


----------



## ourwater

Miral [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## ourwater

Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## RedRays

Dead Poets Society.


----------



## Toad Licker

Elephant White


----------



## ourwater

1941: Collector's Edition [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghoulies


----------



## ourwater

Alone with Her [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

White Lightnin


----------



## Toad Licker

Joy Ride


----------



## kurtcobain

Now You See Me, 

SO dissapointing


----------



## ourwater

Falling Down [1993]


----------



## ourwater

Coffin Rock [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Trance


----------



## Euripides

_Krzysztof Kieślowski_'s *Three Colours: Blue* (1993)


----------



## scintilla




----------



## shortcake

You're Next

Pretty good :3


----------



## Toad Licker

Taking a Chance on Love


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Husband's Betrayal


----------



## Toad Licker

Absolute Deception


----------



## ourwater

Fast & Furious [2009]


----------



## Mur

Night of the Living Dead (1990)


----------



## Toad Licker

Crazy in Alabama


----------



## Toad Licker

The Colony


----------



## ourwater

Alien [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Idle Hands


----------



## Consider

i think it was called the final or some ****


----------



## SpLynx

Rent (2005)


----------



## Slaeth

Strange Circus (2005)


----------



## ourwater

Morgana [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Children on Their Birthdays


----------



## ourwater

Edges of the Lord [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Eyeborgs


----------



## IveGotToast

In Bruges - 10/10 

I've never seen a movie were i was crying and then laughing that fast. It's one of those movies where the plot is so well thought out, that almost every line of dialogue is of importance, and comes into play further on.


----------



## Toad Licker

Teeth


----------



## Euripides

_Rainer Werner Fassbinder'_s *The Marriage of Maria Braun* (1979)








Oh, pretty damn good. Favourite Fassbinder so far; looking forward to seeing the rest of the BRD-trilogy.


----------



## ourwater

Crawlspace [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

After the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Slaeth

Oldboy (2003)
for like the 5th time  one of my favourites.


----------



## AxeDroid

The Croods


----------



## ourwater

Whatever Works [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## ourwater

Blade Runner [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carnage


----------



## EternalTime

Her (2013)


----------



## RedRays

The Truman Show


----------



## Euripides

_Rainer Werner Fassbinder_'s *Veronika Voss* (1982)


----------



## Umpalumpa

Even dwarfes started small by Werner herzog


----------



## botok

Euripides said:


> _Rainer Werner Fassbinder_'s *Veronika Voss* (1982)


Love Fassbinder's BDR triology


----------



## botok

Captain Phillips


----------



## Euripides

botok said:


> Love Fassbinder's BDR triology


I'm definitely loving it too so far! Now onwards to 'Lola'.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy


----------



## aquilla

Re-watched "*Lost in Translation*"









ah, it speaks to me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Crossing the Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker

The Help


----------



## ourwater

Little Miss Sunshine [2006]


----------



## Minkiro

Sur mes lèvres


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good Life


----------



## ourwater

Home Alone [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

1969


----------



## ourwater

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Still Small Voices


----------



## ourwater

Aliens [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Stuck in Love [2012]


----------



## AndyD1

7 Physcopaths


----------



## ourwater

Fargo [1996]


----------



## ourwater

The Italian [2005]


----------



## sad vlad

Welcome To The Jungle.


----------



## Daniel C

La Grande Bellezza. I think it deserves a place in my top 10 of best films I've ever seen.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Homefront

Totally badass movie! :yes


----------



## Mr Bacon

Lately, I've watched:

*-The Wolf of Wall street:* complete letdown. I was expecting an intelligent film about finance, and it turned out to be 2 hours of porn, drugs, and fiesta. Though one scene where DiCaprio is completely f***ed up on downers was exhilarating.

*-Pacific Rim:* Loved it. Way better than Transformers. The plot is nothing oscar-worthy but the action is there, and the acting is decent. It's not like I'd want to watch this movie for anything else than cool CGI effects - and it does the job!

*-Rush:* Great movie. Fast cars, hot ladies, but most of all great character development and lots of emotions. No need to be a fan of F1 to appreciate it.

*-The Wolverine:* I was positively surprised. Better than most X-men movies out there in my opinion. Not a fantastic movie that I'd want to rewatch, but still... good enough and entertaining.

*-Star Trek Into Darkness:* I liked it. The characters can get a bit cheesy and stereotypical but the story was interesting and involved many plot twists.

*-The Man With the Iron Fists:* If you're a hardcore fan of kungfu movies you might enjoy the ride. Otherwise, stay away from this piece of s***.

*-Elysium:* Fantastic. My favorite movie of the year 2013, as far as I can tell. The futuristic world is incredibly well rendered and believable.

*-Don Jon:* A movie about nofap :lol. The story of good looking dude (Gordon Levitt) who gets bored with IRL women because porn is so good in comparison. I thought many parts were hilarious, and did ring true. If you're a guy, it'll probably give you a good load of chuckles, and you might recognize a couple pornstars from clips. Good acting - and the presence of the smoking hot Scarlett Johansson.



AndyD1 said:


> 7 Physcopaths


I watched this one not long ago. It left me feeling "meh." Did you dig it?



Daniel C said:


> La Grande Bellezza. I think it deserves a place in my top 10 of best films I've ever seen.


I've heard many good critics about this one as well. I'll most likely DL it.


----------



## Euripides

_Rainer Werner Fassbinder_'s *Lola* (1981)








And thus ends the BRD-trilogy. Loved it. Maria Braun remains my favourite of the three.


----------



## ourwater

Hick [2011]


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Standing Up.


----------



## shortcake

Drive


----------



## Toad Licker

Like Dandelion Dust


----------



## Toad Licker

Swimfan


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Futureworld


----------



## ourwater

The Whistleblower [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pollyanna


----------



## shelbster18

Drive. It was alright. :b I couldn't help but crack up at the part where Ryan Gosling gave the kid a toothpick. :lol I laugh at the silliest things.


----------



## ourwater

Avatar [2009]


----------



## IveGotToast

shelbster18 said:


> Drive. It was alright. :b I couldn't help but crack up at the part where Ryan Gosling gave the kid a toothpick. :lol I laugh at the silliest things.


No that part is really funny. Especially when you watch this video.


----------



## Daniel C

Mr Bacon said:


> I've heard many good critics about this one as well. I'll most likely DL it.


Nooo, you must watch it in the theatres. :yes It won't be quite the same when you watch it on a computer screen.


----------



## IveGotToast

The History Of Future Folk


----------



## RedRays

The Great Gatsby. As great as the book.


----------



## Toad Licker

People Like Us


----------



## IveGotToast

Dear Zachary

I...ugh...I don't even...I just can't...


----------



## Toad Licker

Brake


----------



## ourwater

The Fear [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## ourwater

Neverwas [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## EndlessBlu

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey for the second time

I'm still on the fence about The Hobbit trilogy overall. I did not like The Desolation of Smaug that much for reasons that I won't go into here.


----------



## loneranger

Skyfall


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## ourwater

Leave [2011]


----------



## Missing Link

I don't watch movies nearly as much as I used to. 
Last one I saw was Thor 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

Random Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

Bruce Almighty


----------



## shortcake

Chained


----------



## elitebutterfly

This is the end


----------



## ourwater

The Croods [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Feed


----------



## Toad Licker

Nailbiter


----------



## ourwater

First Winter [2012]


----------



## shortcake

Wrong Turn 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## ourwater

Life Is Beautiful [1997]


----------



## tennislover84

I've been watching a lot of Denzel Washington films recently.

"The Siege" is eerily prescient, for a film released in 1998. It was a good thriller, with Bruce Willis as a bad guy.

Also, I really enjoyed "Deja Vu". It starts off like any other Denzel Washington film, with him playing some down-to-earth cop/agent/whatever; then suddenly you're thrown into this science fiction stuff. It's that unrealistic surveillance technology which always exists in the movies, i.e. "Zoom in, now rotate the view 180 degrees..." But then there's another twist. I didn't read any synopsis, so it was a total surprise finding out what kind of movie it was.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Town that Came A-Courtin'


----------



## IveGotToast

Sound Of Noise


----------



## midnightson

C.H.U.D. 

I was very surprised to see this has 18% on RT. This is one movie I can definitely say is underrated. The editing and cinematography are surprisingly good for a low-budget monster flick. The gore effects are really well done too, particularly a shot of a rotting decapitated head was unsettling, and I rarely get unsettled by gore. Daniel Stern and John Heard are great in their roles. Christopher Curry was okay, some of his scenes he kind of failed. On the whole I was drawn into the story more than I expected. I like that it was tongue-in-cheek without being obvious about it while still being suspensful and serious most of the time.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pathfinder


----------



## ourwater

Imprint [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

The River Why


----------



## ourwater

The Woman [2011]


----------



## IveGotToast

Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog 

I'm counting how many times I've watched this all the way through. I'm on 6.


----------



## ourwater

Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie [2008]


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Paranormal activity the marked ones


----------



## ourwater

Compliance [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Letters [2012]


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Shaun of The Dead. It never fails to entertain me.


----------



## KaitlynRose

Pan's Labyrinth (2006). I adore foreign movies, especially psychological ones.


----------



## KaitlynRose

IveGotToast said:


> Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog
> 
> I'm counting how many times I've watched this all the way through. I'm on 6.


I love that movie so, so much. <3 I am on my fourth watch now.

"It's a brand new day and sun is high, all the angels sing because you're gonna die."


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman


----------



## Toad Licker

Daybreakers


----------



## Toad Licker

Night of the Demons


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## MuckyMuck

Gravity
Very overrated, but still good, wonderful effects.
7.5/10

Fish Tank
Wonderful yet very hard film to watch, very sad. I Love social-realistic films. 
8.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpier Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Panic Button


----------



## ourwater

Paper Moon [1973]


----------



## Toad Licker

Benny & Joon


----------



## ourwater

In the Winter Dark [1998]


----------



## Elad

Rush (the newish formula 1, one)

9/10. excellent.


----------



## ourwater

A Parallel Universe: A Journey Through Autism [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Wizards of Waverly Place: The Movie [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Lucky [2011]


----------



## Shizuma

No escape (1994). The plot was promising...


----------



## Euripides

_Jim Jarmusch_'s *Dead Man* (1995)








Ah, another fine film from Mr. Jarmusch. As expected.


----------



## Shizuma

Logan's Run


----------



## aquilla

My Neighbor Totoro ( 1988 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Like Heaven


----------



## shortcake

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## Toad Licker

Tears of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Teacher


----------



## Toad Licker

Insanitarium


----------



## green9206

You're Next.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Nothing in My Ear


----------



## Toad Licker

Stranger in My Bed


----------



## ourwater

War of the Buttons (La nouvelle guerre des boutons) [2011]


----------



## Bizarre

multiplicity


----------



## shelbster18

IveGotToast said:


> No that part is really funny. Especially when you watch this video.


lmao....


----------



## AceEmoKid

Psycho. I've seen it many times before, but we had to watch it for film history class last Tuesday as part of our discussion on cinematography (specifically in horror films).


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## ourwater

In Her Skin [2009]


----------



## Adversid

Children of Men


----------



## Toad Licker

As Cool As I Am


----------



## eyes roll tears

october sky


----------



## Toad Licker

Jaded


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue Car


----------



## Toad Licker

What Women Want


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## ourwater

Hurt [2008]


----------



## The Enemy Within

Up 2009


----------



## IveGotToast

Children Of Men - 8/10

(I swear the cameraman was doing the most work out of anyone involved. So many one take tracking shots.)


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde 2: Red, White and Blonde


----------



## ourwater

Absence [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blood Diner


----------



## ourwater

The Ballad of Lucy Whipple [2001]


----------



## ourwater

The English Teacher [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Dogville [2003]


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

watched the wolf of wall street last night, best show ive seen in a while..anyone know where i can get some lemmons


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue Chips


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad News Bears ('76 version)


----------



## kjwkjw

Shutter Island.

Very good movie.


----------



## ourwater

Scape [2013]


----------



## Meadowlark

Frances Ha


----------



## Toad Licker

Chasing a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker

An Officer and a Murderer


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Minor Thing


----------



## ourwater

Rush [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## ourwater

The Milk of Sorrow [2009]


----------



## Tokztero

Enemy at the Gates.


----------



## CharmedOne

The World's End. It was twisted. I laughed. Not quite as hard as I did at This is the End, but I like all those Pineapple Express dudes.



shortcake said:


> Chained


With Vincent D'Onofrio and Eamon Farren? That was such an intense, disturbing, uncomfortable movie. And the ending! Well, I know how I preferred to think ended.



ourwater said:


> Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie [2008]


I love those movies. And all the nonsensical Silly Songs with Larry are completely awesome sauce with a cherry on top.








Toad Licker said:


> Grumpy Old Men


One of my all-time favorites.



Toad Licker said:


> Bad News Bears ('76 version)


And another of my faves.


----------



## RedRays

The Thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 2


----------



## Plasma

I, Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Mersault

2 hours through Lynch's "Inland Empire" (another hour to go).

The plot now seems excellent.

I don't like all the scenes, or all scenery and colors, but really love the layers of delusion going on. Very good film


----------



## Toad Licker

Lulu on the Bridge


----------



## Malin85

The Way Way Back.


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall ('90 version)


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture [2010]


----------



## fonz

Godfather,Part 2. Great film (obviously)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Half


----------



## tennislover84

Watched the original Robocop. It's my small protest against yet another classic film being remade, for no good reason. I refuse to go see the new version, lol. It's a really long time since I watched the 1987 film, but it's still brilliant. I'd forgotten that Ray Wise was in it.

I also watched an absolutely god-awful Steven Seagal film, called "Today You Die." Sadly, I have seen it before and also own it on DVD. :| Not that I would ever put it in the DVD player again, but it happened to be on cable and there wasn't anything else worth watching. Anyway, this time around I noticed the actress who played Hit Girl was in it, playing some random girl. I love seeing moderately famous people in Seagal movies. Either before they were famous, or after their career died and they needed the money. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Great Expectations


----------



## TryingMara

Only the Lonely


----------



## ltrain

Thanks for sharing. (It's about a bunch of people suffering sex addiction)
Quite entertaining, I enjoyed it


----------



## ourwater

They're replacing my new tv I bought last week. My smartphone still works occasionally.


----------



## ourwater

Coraline 3D [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Amélie


----------



## Euripides

_Jean Cocteau_'s *The Blood of a Poet* (1930)








Oh, I might become a huge Cocteau fanboy yet, I can feel it in me bones.

_Hayao Miyazaki_'s *Ponyo* ( 2008 )









_François Truffaut_'s *Antoine et Colette* (1962)


----------



## ourwater

Time Bandits [1981]


----------



## ourwater

Underworld [2003]


----------



## shortcake

Basket Case



CharmedOne said:


> With Vincent D'Onofrio and Eamon Farren? That was such an intense, disturbing, uncomfortable movie. And the ending! Well, I know how I preferred to think ended.


Yep, that's the one :3 I thought it was pretty good.
There do seem to be a lot of interpretations on the ending, haha. I hope everything turned out okay for him (however unlikely that is :V) after all that!


----------



## Mersault

^I havent's seen that, but D'Onofrio gives the impression that he is more able to carry serious/complicated roles than other known actors. Too bad he doesn't get the main roles though


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Mersault

^Landis was always joking around :/


----------



## PlayerOffGames

2081


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spy Next Door


----------



## Minkiro

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Toad Licker

Maximum Overdrive


----------



## Toad Licker

Obsessed


----------



## Toad Licker

View of Terror


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Valhalla Rising.

I love that movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Harvard


----------



## londonguy202

TV movie, the girl he met online. I really got to stop watching lifetime, gives me a bad impression of women


----------



## Farandaway674

This great old movie called the Heriess, never saw it but love it


----------



## IveGotToast

Scrub-Zero said:


> Valhalla Rising.
> 
> I love that movie.


I do too

Hard Eight

Paul Thomas Anderson's first movie. Twas very good. I was surprised when Samuel L. Jackson and Phillip Seymour Hoffman were in it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Red Sneakers


----------



## ourwater

Sket [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dogma


----------



## Still Waters

I just saw Monument Men last night. I thought it was too disconnected and not enough emotional punch,considering the subject matter.


----------



## ourwater

Commando [1985]


----------



## ourwater

Babel [2006]


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Streer Fighter 2: The Animated Movie (Didn't get to finish though...)


----------



## Toad Licker

One Hour Photo


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Karma


----------



## Toad Licker

The Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## ourwater

Home Sweet Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker

Smashed


----------



## Toad Licker

Because of Winn-Dixie


----------



## tennislover84

Another Seagal film: "Against The Dark". I swear that at any given moment, one of his direct-to-DVD movies is showing on at least one cable channel.

It was surprisingly entertaining. Like the last one, I sadly do own this one on DVD also. But I got the impression that it'd be so dreadful, it's never been taken out of the shrink wrap. :lol Why did I buy it, you ask? You didn't ask? Well anyway, why? WHY?

I feel kind of bad for enjoying it, considering there's only about 10 combined minutes of Seagal screen time. The bulk of the film consists of low rent actors running from zombie-vampires, on location in Romania somewhere. Every so often Seagal comes out of nowhere, to repeatedly slash zombies with a samurai sword, like Akuma pouncing on M Bison. There's some sub plot about running out of time, before a general bombs the area with jets (which can't decide whether they're F-14s, F-15s, F-16s or F/A-18s.) It was fun shouting at the screen every time stock footage of a different jet appeared, even though I was totally alone.

The best part of the film was the two mute women, with visible cleavage uncharacteristic of special forces (or whatever the hell they were supposed to be.) They just followed Steven and his backup guy around (the one who performs the martial arts scenes, since Seagal is too lazy these days), then died. I'm not sure they got any dialogue at all. :| I expect they had to audition for the parts while naked, and I'm not even joking about that.


----------



## IveGotToast

Prisoners 8/10 

Has very well acted, and the cinematography was great. The plot was a bit predictable in some parts, but in others i was surprised.


----------



## Toad Licker

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## ourwater

Adore


----------



## ourwater

The Last Keepers


----------



## ourwater

Rounders [1998]


----------



## ourwater

Cherry [2010]


----------



## ourwater

My Piece Of The Pie [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Life Less Ordinary


----------



## Toad Licker

Idle Hands


----------



## ourwater

Easy [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stash House


----------



## mattmc

ourwater said:


> Cherry [2010]


Good movie. 

Last one I saw is Vampire Academy. The mythology is a lot more unique and interesting than the trailers show. Easily my favourite part is the relationship between Lissa and Rose. Without getting to in depth, Rose is essentially Lissa's protector. But their also very connected.


----------



## Toad Licker

Trouble with the Curve


----------



## ourwater

King Kong [2005]


----------



## ineverwipe

Bad Boys


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Dear Mr. Watterson'

I used to have a tigger doll which I called 'hobbes' when I was a kid..


----------



## Toad Licker

The Words


----------



## pavane ivy

I just finished watching a movie called "Bully." The film documented several stories of kids across the country that had been subjected to bullying & how they coped with it in their daily lives. 

It really hit home for me & I teared up sometimes from how sad the stories were & remembering the times I'd been bullied & I could truly relate to the pain the kids were feeling. Some people truly do suck. 

Some of the victims were bullied so badly they ended up taking their own lives. How could anybody live with themselves knowing they contributed to someone's suicide? 

Plus what the victim's families must go through everyday... it's so sad words cannot describe it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fall Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Lily Dale


----------



## ourwater

Murder One [1988]


----------



## BizarreReverend

The Amazing Bulk


----------



## Toad Licker

One Good Cop


----------



## Toad Licker

The Confession


----------



## Toad Licker

Altered


----------



## midnightson

Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet


----------



## ourwater

Standing Up [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet II


----------



## ourwater

The Reef [2010]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Westworld.

Old Boy(the american remake)


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Heads in a Duffel Bag


----------



## lonely1993

Martyrs (2008).


----------



## ourwater

Suzanne's Diary for Nicholas [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: Vanishing Act


----------



## ourwater

The Official Story [1985]


----------



## ourwater

A Hijacking [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: Now You See It, Now You Don't


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: Til Death Do Us Part


----------



## ourwater

A Greater Yes: The Story of Amy Newhouse [2009]


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: The Wrong Face


----------



## ourwater

Big [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: Yes, I Remember It Well


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: The Harder They Fall


----------



## ineverwipe

Doom


----------



## miminka

psaume rouge by jancso.. watched it with a group of my friends and i was the only one crying.. the others were kind of chuckling idk maybe they saw something funny in the blend of christianity and socalism but to them its a novelty because theyre rich kids.


----------



## ourwater

John Dies at the End [2013]


----------



## TenYears

I can't wait to see the new 300 movie. Looks awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: Ties That Bind


----------



## WhisperingPines05

You're a Big Boy Now (1966)


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: How To Fire Your Boss


----------



## ourwater

April Fool's Day [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Lol [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Pride and Prejudice [1940]


----------



## ourwater

Angela's Ashes [2000]


----------



## bluecrime

The Shining


----------



## BizarreReverend

Jeez, you devour movies ._.

Schindler's List
Gets worse every time


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Tucker and Dale vs. Evil'

Tucker and Dale, two ******** who were restoring their dilapidated vacation cabin when they are attacked by preppy college kids. 

I thoroughly enjoyed this movie. The stereotyping on both sides were kept to a minimum, very little teen sexuality and nudity, plenty of cornballish humor and heartwarming moments.. Then I suspected something... Could this be a Canadian production?... I found that to be the case upon looking up on IMD. This explains everything. I Always enjoyed anything produced in Canada

Good news media, good punk rock, good movies.. It makes me about want to find a Canadian woman if they would adopt me via marriage... A 'murrican spouse service...

Whaddya say, ladies?.. I can always learn to speak French.. :yes :blank :um :sigh


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Spike Jonze's Her....it was very very moving and the music was amazing


----------



## Toad Licker

Jane Doe: Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy She Met Online


----------



## Toad Licker

Valentine's Day ('98 version)


----------



## Toad Licker

Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow

Contact (1997). 

Just finished it some minutes ago and I'm astonished at how underrated this wonderful movie is.


----------



## ourwater

The Guilt Trip [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Definitely, Maybe


----------



## ourwater

I Don't Know How She Does It [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love, Cheat & Steal


----------



## ourwater

Haunter [2013]


----------



## crystaltears

Perfect Blue


----------



## mattmc

The Lords Of Salem. Liked it a lot. Great personality and very unique.

Can someone pretty please start a new thread? I think this one is at so big it eats posts level.


----------



## sad vlad

A documentary.

Religulous.






It does a decent job showing you why religions are all a pile of crap.


----------



## BizarreReverend

Howl's Moving Castle

Weird, but beautiful.


----------



## AndyD1

BizarreReverend said:


> Howl's Moving Castle
> 
> Weird, but beautiful.


Only watched it twice but yeah got the same impression, is a bit strange

Epic was the last film i watched


----------



## PandaPop

Empire Records

Underrated film, brilliant soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

The Price of Kissing


----------



## Euripides

_Peter Jackson_'s *The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey* (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Valet


----------



## ourwater

Clarissa Explains It All 
3. Sick Days TV-Y CC 
When Clarissa is asked to play the part of a column in a pageant celebrating ancient Greece, she hatches a plan to get sick. The pageant turns out to be really cool, but it's too late-- Clarissa's plan has taken effect and she's grounded.

Runtime:26 minutesOriginal air date:August 3, 1991


----------



## Toad Licker

10 Years


----------



## ourwater

The Dark Hours [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Presence


----------



## Ally

Katy Perry: Part Of Me :love2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Justice League: War


----------



## Barette

F*** Dennis because Mousey's getting d*** tonight.

If anyone knows what I'm talking about I'm your best friend.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bee Season


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost Army [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The Sixth Sense [1999]


----------



## ourwater

All Dogs Go to Heaven [1989]


----------



## ourwater

All Dogs Go to Heaven 2 [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Date Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Let's Go to Prison


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## Toad Licker

How to Lose Friends and Alienate People


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Seven Year Hitch


----------



## pavane ivy

The Lego Movie! Loved it <3


----------



## ourwater

The Lovers on the Bridge (Les Amants de Pont Neuf) [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

See Jane Date


----------



## ourwater

Arachnophobia [1990]


----------



## ourwater

The Peacemaker [1997]


----------



## Ally

pavane ivy said:


> The Lego Movie! Loved it <3


Same here! Been wanting to see this movie for a long time and it was sooo good :yes


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Up.


----------



## Euripides

_Jean-Pierre Melville_'s *Le Samouraï* (1967)








Well I FINALLY got round to seeing it. Went in with high expectations and disappointed, I was not. But with a label that says 'existential European film noir' that's hardly unexpected now, hm.


----------



## CaramelTron

The Lego Movie


----------



## Jesuszilla

Saw 5 and the Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Larry Crowne


----------



## Toad Licker

Outlander


----------



## BattyOldMaid

The Lego movie on Saturday. Birthday treat for middle child. 10 children and just my husband and I. A breeze!


----------



## tennislover84

Trollhunter. :b

It's kind of like a Norwegian "Blair Witch Project", but with trolls. It was a suggestion of my brother, so I expected it to be terrible, but it was actually really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker

Freedom Writers


----------



## Toad Licker

She Made Them Do It


----------



## The Enemy Within

Airplane! (1980)


----------



## herbigmuscles

After Earth


----------



## Toad Licker

A Mother's Rage


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Birthday To Me


----------



## Ineko

Frozen


----------



## ourwater

Reality Bites [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Play It Again, Sam [1972]


----------



## ourwater

Keane [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Gifted Hands: The Ben Carson Story


----------



## Toad Licker

After All These Years


----------



## Toad Licker

Robin and Marian


----------



## Toad Licker

Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo


----------



## Toad Licker

Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo


----------



## Toad Licker

Think Like a Man


----------



## ourwater

Dream House [2011]


----------



## Barette

Dallas Buyers Club. ****ING LOVED IT.


----------



## AceEmoKid

The Artist. Well, part of it. Fell asleep for about a half hour of it (not necessarily because I was bored....though there were some parts that were rather sluggish).


----------



## Hekate

Vulgar


----------



## Toad Licker

AntiTrust


----------



## ourwater

The Wings of the Dove [1997]


----------



## ourwater

And While We Were Here [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello Again


----------



## aquilla

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Welcome to the Punch


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## Missing Link

Just saw Dredd. It was ok.


----------



## ourwater

Annie [1982]


----------



## shelbster18

Day of the Dead (1985). Loved the gore in this movie. Just don't like those annoying army guys always fighting. xD lol

Dawn of the Dead (1978). Meh. Kind of silly to me. xD

The Plague Dogs. It's nice watching these old and obscure cartoon movies. =)


----------



## ourwater

I Am Sam [2001]


----------



## fonz

American History X. Still a stunning and powerful film...


----------



## ourwater

Little Red Flowers (Kan Shang Qu Hen Mei) [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Anne Of Green Gables The Sequel [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Killing Room


----------



## Toad Licker

Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Toad Licker

Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker

The Killing Secret


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Teacher


----------



## IveGotToast

A Face In The Crowd


----------



## ourwater

Can't Buy Me Love [1987]


----------



## ourwater

The Music Box Kid [1960]


----------



## fonz

Raging Bull [1980]


----------



## ourwater

The Ryan White Story [1989]


----------



## MungoBeast

V/H/S


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Gamera [1991]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Friday
-See Spot Run
-Scream 2
-Cradle 2 the Grave



MungoBeast said:


> V/H/S


Love that movie!


----------



## ourwater

Searching for Bobby Fischer [1993]


----------



## ourwater

Heavenly Creatures [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Venomous


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ghostmaker


----------



## Toad Licker

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Jesuszilla

1989 Batman


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Fly 1986


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Garden [1975]


----------



## tennislover84

10,000 BC

It was a fun movie, although rather silly. I loved when the Bob Marley tribe ended up in more-ancient-than-you-thought Egypt. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

He Sees You When You're Sleeping


----------



## ourwater

Invisible Waves [2006]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Scream 3 
-Scream 4


----------



## Euripides

_Steven Soderbergh_'s *Schizopolis* (1996)


----------



## shortcake

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire

Not bad, but I liked the first one better.


----------



## Toad Licker

You Belong to Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Easily Broken


----------



## Toad Licker

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## TryingMara

The Presence


----------



## Mur

Tales from the Hood


----------



## Toad Licker

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## Toad Licker

The Juror


----------



## ourwater

The Spiderwick Chronicles [2008]


----------



## fonz

Taxi Driver - Never gets old,a 10/10 movie for sure...


----------



## ourwater

Temple Grandin [2010]


----------



## ourwater

The Seasoning House [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Ploy [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Continental Divide


----------



## Toad Licker

Blood Simple


----------



## Mur

Tales from the Darkside: The Movie


----------



## pikku j

Ender's Game


----------



## tennislover84

The X-Files: I Want To Believe.

It's a decent film and watching it again passed the time comfortably enough... but come on Chris Carter, make another one already! You can't have the last story be like some random TV episode about bodysnatchers!


----------



## Toad Licker

Unbreakable


----------



## Toad Licker

My Life Without Me


----------



## ourwater

Over Your Cities Grass Will Grow [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ella Enchanted


----------



## buklti

All Is Lost


----------



## Toad Licker

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## ourwater

Journey to the Christmas Star [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Identity Thief


----------



## AceEmoKid

Fantastic animation, character design, and music.


----------



## shortcake

Lake Mungo

mega boring junk


----------



## Toad Licker

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters (In honor of Harold Ramis who passed away today, R.I.P)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters II


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Ugh lego movie, i don't want to remember lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Halloween [1978]
-Halloween [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Caddyshack


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Cam1

Lost in Translation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## ourwater

Amélie [2001]


----------



## ourwater

Little Moth (Xue chan) [2007]


----------



## ourwater

War of the Worlds [2005]


----------



## ourwater

Incendiary [2008]


----------



## Euripides

_Al Reinert_'s *For All Mankind* (1989)


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## ourwater

Deliverance From Evil [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir of Echoes


----------



## ourwater

Last Kind Words [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Meeting Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Man on a Ledge


----------



## Toad Licker

Psych: 9


----------



## Toad Licker

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Pictures of Hollis Woods


----------



## JustThisGuy

Evil Dead (2013)









I honestly thought this had some cool moments and a decent story. Had low expectations coming into it, though. Weakest of the Evil Dead series, but that doesn't mean it's unwatchable. I'd be a for a sequel, especially with that after-the-credits stinger.

"Groovy."


----------



## ourwater

The Space Between [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Alyce Kills [2011]


----------



## JustThisGuy

ourwater said:


> Alyce Kills [2011]


No ****? I just finished watching it. Kept my focus throughout. Definitely a unique flick.


----------



## ourwater

I'm Not Scared (Io Non ho Paura) [2003]


----------



## twitchy666

*her*

I quite like it

Doesn't make me feel good but it's a realistic mirror of life

overpopulation is our problem
because people like producing their own little families
It's not good for anyone else on the planet


----------



## ourwater

Mister Foe (Hallam Foe) [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Alarm [2008]


----------



## aquilla

Norwegian Wood (2010)










So. I finally watched a movie based on one of my favourite books ever. Or rather, on a book that spoke to me more than anything else, a book I still reread from time to time - sometimes I just read a chapter and that's enough for some time, but then after some weeks or months or even years I need it again. SO now, to satisfy my Norwegian Wood craving, I watched the goddamn movie. This was so strange.So strange. (Yes this is a horrible review but THIS WAS ODD OKAY )

oh Naoko.Why.


----------



## ourwater

Methadonia [2005]


----------



## Euripides

_Isao Takahata_'s *Grave of the Fireflies* ( 1988 )


----------



## Toad Licker

The Age of Innocence


----------



## Danolo

Unfortunately, the last movie I watched was "Taken 2".


----------



## ourwater

Hugo [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Circle of Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

My Neighbor's Keeper


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker

Cellular


----------



## Toad Licker

By Dawn's Early Light


----------



## Toad Licker

Double Take


----------



## ourwater

Mourning (Soog) [2014]


----------



## ourwater

The Dish [2007]


----------



## Joeality

Rewatched Reality Bites


----------



## ourwater

The War Zone [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Antz [1998]


----------



## ourwater

Five Dolls for an August Moon [1970]


----------



## Toad Licker

Beginners


----------



## ourwater

Gardens of the Night [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## TightLippedSOB

Unbreakable


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Halloween 2 (1981)
-Halloween 4
-Halloween 5
-Halloween 6
-Halloween: H20
-Halloween: Ressurection
-Halloween 2 (2009)

I'm ****ing done..


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## Toad Licker

Punisher: War Zone


----------



## Toad Licker

Twister


----------



## Toad Licker

Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th


----------



## ourwater

Hand Held [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Watchers [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Day Watch [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Straw Dogs


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Lego movie :3


----------



## Toad Licker

John Carter


----------



## Mur

Dune


----------



## Toad Licker

Dying Young


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## Maryanne1986

lego movie - not laughed like that in ages ha


----------



## ourwater

Side Effects [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Spot


----------



## MuckyMuck

*The Apartment*
8/10
Such a wonderful film, great performances and great story.


----------



## Toad Licker

Solo


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## mr hoang

I just came back from watching non stop. It was decent but wasn't great. Liam neeson is awesome but its funny how he plays almost the same role in each of his movies.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Her








Such a weird, eerie and beautiful story.


----------



## fonz

Mean Streets


----------



## ourwater

Pandemic [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Mr 3000 [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealth


----------



## courier six

8 mile


----------



## Toad Licker

Premium Rush


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredible Burt Wonderstone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Return


----------



## MuckyMuck

*Annie Hall*
7/10
Allen makes some scintillating observations and i did feel a slight pang at the end, but other than that i dont get the love for this film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Razortooth


----------



## Toad Licker

The Burrowers


----------



## NVU

Mud

Reminded me of 'Stand by me', very nostalgic.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## ourwater

Blue Is the Warmest Color (La vie d'Adèle) [2013]


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Frozen (2013) - So heart warming


----------



## shortcake

Trash


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Fantastic Mr. Fox. One of my favourites


----------



## MoonlitMadness

You like your films Toad Licker!


----------



## ourwater

Inch'Allah [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

21


----------



## ourwater

The Hunger Games [2012]


----------



## mr hoang

ourwater said:


> The Hunger Games [2012]


I do not understand the hype for that movie. I've tried watching it three times but never could finish it haha. I guess its not a movie for everyone?


----------



## buklti

Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker

Our Wild Hearts


----------



## ourwater

Good Chemistry [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Oliver's Ghost


----------



## ourwater

Saints and Soldiers [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stolen Child


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Toad Licker

Solar Attack


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fifth Element


----------



## green9206

Se7en(1995)


----------



## ourwater

The Naked Gun [1988]


----------



## Euripides

_Seijun Suzuki_'s *Tokyo Drifter* (1966)


----------



## ourwater

The Man In The Moon [1991]


----------



## shortcake

Christiane F


----------



## twitchy666

*Philomena*

I was me and my Mum in that. I regret my existence and Mum did. I didn't hear one word in the movie. Just expressions

Lego had no speech either. Worst mover ever. Didn't finish it


----------



## twitchy666

JayDontCareEh said:


> Captain Phillips.
> 
> I really liked it.


Captain Hanks.

Given any script, I could act now. Easiest job in the world


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## ourwater

Hanna [2011]


----------



## Maryanne1986

harry potter - goblet of fire


----------



## Toad Licker

In Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Jade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lovely Bones


----------



## c224

The Shining


----------



## shelbster18

The Thing (1982). It was awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Killers


----------



## Toad Licker

Life with Mikey


----------



## JustThisGuy

Sound of My Voice









Very strange movie about a couple infiltrating a cult led by a woman who says she's from the future.



shelbster18 said:


> The Thing (1982). It was awesome.


Isn't it?!



Toad Licker said:


> Cloud Atlas


I need to see that.


----------



## ourwater

Henry Poole Is Here [2008]


----------



## kjwkjw

educazione siberiana

very good film.


----------



## ourwater

The Blair Witch Project [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Donner Pass


----------



## ourwater

Prince of Central Park [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Waist Deep


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Little *****house in Texas


----------



## Toad Licker

30 Minutes or Less


----------



## That Awkward Guy

Gravity.


----------



## Toad Licker

Homecoming


----------



## JustThisGuy

Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2









Totally see the inspiration of Rob Zombie's House of 1000 Corpses and Devil's Rejects in this.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nonstop. It was enthralling up until the lame-ish reveal of the hijackers/murderers.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## MuckyMuck

*Open you Eyes* (_Abre los ojos_)
8/10

*Inside LLewyn Davis*
8/10
Huge Coen Brothers fan and this was something different from them, more mature, kinda like _A Serious Man_, (which im still unsure on) very stylish and hypnotizing, great acting, there is just something about it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pelican Brief


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty









Really good. It's like what I do and kind of want to do with my life.


----------



## ourwater

The Runaways [2010]


----------



## ourwater

All Is Lost [2013]


----------



## Stoneface

Baader-Meinhof Komplex. Great movie, based on true stuff. Actors feel like the real thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Inescapable


----------



## Tokztero

The Lorax.


----------



## ourwater

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 [2013]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Thor: The Dark World


----------



## Maryanne1986

the shining


----------



## Toad Licker

Unforgettable


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## Polar

Best Man Down


----------



## Maryanne1986

taking of peltham 123


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Real Girls


----------



## Mr Bacon

Just saw the *300* sequel at the movie theater. That's one of those flicks which are nothing but guilty pleasure. You don't watch it for the story, but solely for the load of action, slow-mo, tremendous amount of blood, rendered in spectacular CGI visuals.

Plus there's one sex scene in it which is just... rawwrrr


----------



## Toad Licker

Nobody Walks


----------



## ourwater

Careful He Might Hear You [1983]


----------



## Euripides

_Roman Polanski_'s *Rosemary's Baby* ( 1968 )


----------



## bluecrime

The Woman In Black


----------



## Toad Licker

Margot at the Wedding


----------



## paris744

Anger Management


----------



## JustThisGuy

This is the End









So damned funny. Funny as Hell. Sinfully satirical. *****ingly blasphemous. ...alright, I'm done.

Superman: Doomsday









Didn't really like it. Neat visuals but the story was stale and Doomsday was hardly in it.


----------



## twitchy666

*One Chance*

will be good.

not halfway through it yet


----------



## JustThisGuy

Blue Jasmine


----------



## ourwater

Kolya (Kolja) [1996]


----------



## ourwater

Far From Home [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Luck of the Irish


----------



## ourwater

The Pistol: The Birth of a Legend [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Insidious


----------



## Toad Licker

Paint It Black


----------



## ourwater

Imagination [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bandslam


----------



## MuckyMuck

Stuck on You
7/10

I always have a soft spot for Farrelly Brothers stuff, well some of it. This definitely being one of them. Plus i love Greg Kinnear in comedies.


----------



## ourwater

Lockout [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Mr Bacon

*Prisoners*. Fantastic, moving movie. Great acting, great plot - gripping to the end.


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Specials


----------



## ourwater

The Unloved [2009]


----------



## Monster123

Thor:The Dark World

Started off slow but I really got into it in the end and enjoyed it. Plus I have an odd girlie crush on Loki, or Tom Hiddlestone, not sure which! That helped


----------



## Toad Licker

Switched at Birth


----------



## Toad Licker

Delivering Milo


----------



## ourwater

Point Blank (À Bout Portant) [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## ourwater

Evening [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Save the Date


----------



## The Islander

Casino Royale


----------



## EminemFan

The Lego movie.


----------



## MuckyMuck

My Cousin Vinny
8/10

One of my favorite comedies!


----------



## Toad Licker

Restitution


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Anchorman


----------



## Toad Licker

The Three Musketeers (2011)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Pacific Rim









Really fun. More than just mechs punching monsters, it had some heart. You could definitely see the anime/manga influences. Thought it'd be Transformers crap, but it was kind of cool.


----------



## AceEmoKid

The Butler.


----------



## ourwater

Stranger in the Family [1991]


----------



## ourwater

Endings [2012]


----------



## Maryanne1986

hocus pocus


----------



## ourwater

Michael [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet of the Apes ( 1968 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## ourwater

The Last Mogul: The Life and Times of Lew Wasserman [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## ourwater

Night Train [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Conquest of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## ourwater

Essex Boys [2000]


----------



## ourwater

Alive [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## ourwater

Hot Target [1985]


----------



## CharmedOne

JustThisGuy said:


> This is the End
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So damned funny. Funny as Hell. Sinfully satirical. *****ingly blasphemous. ...alright, I'm done.


Yeah, I loved it, but I knew that I would, since Pineapple Express is one of my favorite films.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Safety Not Guaranteed was pretty original.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Paranormal activity 3


----------



## c224

Inglorious *******s and then Rain Man


----------



## shortcake

Mysterious Skin


----------



## Toad Licker

Blind Date


----------



## ourwater

Tales from the Darkside: The Movie [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Puppy Love


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lost Valentine


----------



## ourwater

Extract [2009]


----------



## fonz

Last night I watched Mystic River then the Breakfast Club


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last Lovecraft: Relic of Cthulhu


----------



## ourwater

Push [2009]


----------



## MuckyMuck

Repo Man (1984)
8/10

Watched this when i was a teen and would stay up till dawn watching movies, forgot the name of it till now and by pure chance came across it the other day and had to download it immediately. Just as good and ****ed up as i remembered.

I loved Dukes ridiculous amount of choking as he dies and Otto says "You'll be alright":


----------



## ineverwipe

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## cmed

Silent Hill Revelation. It sucked. I've seen children playing with action figures put together more compelling story lines. And they made more sense, too. 

I liked the original Silent Hill. This one was awful.


----------



## Euripides

_Yôjirô Takita_'s *Departures* ( 2008 )


----------



## ourwater

More Than Yesterday [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Just watched 12 Years a Slave. Man that movie was deep.


----------



## ourwater

The Shunning [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Hold Your Breath [2012]


----------



## miminka

mayak by maria sakyan... really pretty, not much substance.


----------



## ourwater

For Keeps [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Love You, I Love You Not


----------



## JustThisGuy

Eggshell said:


> My family bought me Blue Jasmine so I watched that. It was excellent, my second favourite Woody Allen movie after Manhattan.


 Having not seen too many of Allen's movies, this was my favorite one by default, but still...So good.

-------------

Alien


----------



## Toad Licker

Taking Woodstock


----------



## ourwater

You Only Live Once [1937]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster's Ball


----------



## IcedOver

_Dogtooth_ on DVD from Netflix. It's about a family that keeps their kids sheltered from the outside world, feeds them lies about what words mean, stuff like that (they tell them a "zombie" is a little yellow flower and a "sea" is a type of armchair). Apparently the film has received a lot of praise and awards, but I wasn't terribly impressed. It's average.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor


----------



## ourwater

Killing Emmett Young (Emmett's Mark) [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Ender's Game..

Asa Butterfield is going to be a hottie when he gets older.


----------



## ourwater

Joe the King [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin


----------



## ourwater

Silent House [2011]


----------



## imabean

Boyz In The Hood.


----------



## Citrine

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## ourwater

Attraction [2000]


----------



## wmu'14

I got a couple as it was Spring Break so I watched a few.

The Lost World (1960s)
X-Men Origins: First Class
300: Rise of an Empire
The Lego Movie
Forrest Gump


----------



## twitchy666

*Watching Paranoia*

as I start

no idea of the story yet

immediate pointer of being in front of a board

when one candidate wants to start while the board are waiting, pouring their tea

The comment isn't appreciated

Often the same for me in interview. I arrive with plenty in my head I want to express. Usually they like to talk about their company. I adapt to what the people in charge want from me: silent and listening by default

I prefer to introduce myself and my motivation but they're less tolerate


----------



## twitchy666

*the best movie*



Citrine said:


> A Clockwork Orange


 It should be re-made today


----------



## Owl-99

'Us' a Swedish movie


----------



## ourwater

Fly Away [2011]


----------



## ourwater

The Big White [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Fearless


----------



## Toad Licker

Ice Twisters


----------



## ourwater

Homeless (No Place Like Home) [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Snowmageddon


----------



## Euripides

_Lodge Kerrigan_'s *Clean, Shaven* (1993)


----------



## ourwater

Reflections [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hidden Away


----------



## ourwater

What Maisie Knew [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Sister's Nightmare


----------



## Mittens76

Rambo, the 4th one,


----------



## iamshannonleigh

Frozen =] I want my own little Olaf to follow me around


----------



## ourwater

20 Years After [2008]


----------



## alenclaud

Hotarubi no mori e
I'm rather glad someone recommended me this. It's hard to find such beautiful and short animations these days. I really don't have the time to see the longer series. Of course, this movie doesn't quite compare to Miyazaki's work, but it sure comes close.


----------



## TryingMara

Non-Stop


----------



## ourwater

Aftershock [2010]​


----------



## Toad Licker

Frozen


----------



## anxiousmofo

The pianist [2002]
Was til this point ignorant enough not to realise how unhumane WWII was to jews..


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunters


----------



## ourwater

Miss Potter [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## rdrr

Non-Stop


----------



## ourwater

The Wait [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Arrival


----------



## ourwater

They [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bride Wars


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Your Number?


----------



## Steve French

The Ipcress File.


----------



## fonz

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## twitchy666

*Non-stop*

everyone on the plane could be the target OR the killer
If I was on the plane I'd think they're all recruiters
Miss Marple story

'psychological thriller?'
old school phrase

maybe this entertainment genre is where sprouted a generation of aspiring psychologists
who want to be police, lawyers, politicians, or design sales adverts, marketing, 
and train actors

So many stories all about murder. Serial killers using this basis

Hmmmmmm... portable fones
yeah. The pinnacle of Human development ever since rock age and industrial age...

Starting watching, my old widescreen tube TV was flickering wildly and going blank black. It reminded me of the same effect on my last monitor. These need de-gaussing. This time, turning off and back on performed the standard de-gauss and kept working while the movie kept playing but flickered off repeatedly. I couldn't trust it. I don't give up. Switching to TV proved OK. Back to movie several times had trouble but the source was OK. Getting right to the end, down the escape chute and titles, was a funny way to resume to a working old TV. Maybe it needed a bit of warming up in the morning.


----------



## ourwater

The Toxic Avenger [1985]


----------



## ourwater

The Fish Child (El niño pez) [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Starlet [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hunt for the Labyrinth Killer


----------



## ourwater

The Last Summer of La Boyita (El último verano de la Boyita) [2009]


----------



## housebunny

I'm watching Silence of the Lambs right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## ourwater

Those Secrets [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Owning Mahowny


----------



## Toad Licker

High Spirits


----------



## ourwater

A New York Thing (Une Aventure New-Yorkaise) [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Visiting


----------



## ourwater

Cave of Forgotten Dreams [2010]


----------



## Citrine

Blue is the Warmest Color


----------



## ourwater

Airborne [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Promise [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Brave


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shadow


----------



## anxiousmofo

Ocean's Eleven 2001


----------



## ourwater

Swimmers [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Masterminds


----------



## ourwater

After Image [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Thin Ice


----------



## ourwater

Angels Crest [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Diplomatic Siege


----------



## ourwater

Baby Shower [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cape Fear (1991)


----------



## fonz

Donnie Darko: Directors Cut. Preferred the original,but still good to see a few extra details


----------



## IcedOver

_Vampire_ on DVD from Netflix. Pretty generic title, but the film promised to be good. Unfortunately it was a letdown despite an interesting first twenty minutes. It's about a dude who likes to drink blood and preys only on women he meets in suicide chat rooms who are determined to off themselves. He tells them he'll kill himself after them, but that's not his intention. The movie just ambles around and becomes silly. The cast is kind of a lower-tiered "all-star" one for a low-rent movie -- Kevin Zegers and Keisha Castle-Hughes (who are pretty good), Amanda Plummer, Katharine Isabelle, Kristin Kreuk and Rachael Leigh Cook (who gives a very poor, off-key performance).


----------



## ourwater

The Man Who Cheated Himself [1950]


----------



## ourwater

Holes [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie Bartlett


----------



## mr hoang

I watched need for speed last night. It was quite good. Aaron Paul is a badass driver


----------



## ourwater

Monkey Trouble [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## ourwater

The Sweetest Sound [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stepmom


----------



## ourwater

The United States of Leland [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Dolittle ( 1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## ourwater

Hypothermia [2010]


----------



## Euripides

_Wes Anderson_'s *Rushmore* ( 1998 )


----------



## Ally

Frozen


----------



## ourwater

Dirty Pretty Things [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sylvia


----------



## ourwater

Tromeo & Juliet [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Runnings


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spy Next Door


----------



## ourwater

Shades of Fear (Great Moments in Aviation) [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-***


----------



## AceEmoKid

Son of God. I fell asleep and laughed at the cheap emotional ploys made when I woke up and caught the tail end of the movie. Can't believe my mum dragged me to that. Luckily my sister agreed that it was a ****ty movie.


----------



## millenniumman75

Legally Blond


----------



## ourwater

The Hotel [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-*** 2


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Mr. Bean goes on a holiday.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bite Me! (2004)


----------



## h00dz

I went on an 80's bindge and watched Blade Runner and the Running man


----------



## mike91

watched disconnect it was ok


----------



## xPaperPlanes

Brave


----------



## Toad Licker

King's Ransom


----------



## Toad Licker

Digital Man


----------



## Toad Licker

My Soul to Take


----------



## ourwater

Narrow Margin [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Killer Movie


----------



## Ally

This Means War (2012)


----------



## The Islander

I just finished watching The National Treasure. I love that movie so much!


----------



## ourwater

The Hunger Games [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Loved Ones


----------



## fonz

Watched Al Pacino back to back last night - The Insider & Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Roughing It


----------



## ourwater

Home Before Dark [1997]


----------



## TryingMara

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker

Chasing Amy


----------



## Toad Licker

Somebody's Child


----------



## ourwater

Come Out and Play [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Candles on Bay Street


----------



## mr hoang

Wristcutters: a true love story


----------



## Toad Licker

Long Lost Son


----------



## ourwater

The Traveler [2010]


----------



## Euripides

_Victor Sjöström_'s *The Phantom Carriage* (1921)








Having been on my list for over a year, it was about damn time I saw this. An arguably rather historically important 1920s Dickensian ghost tale with excellent, excellent sepia cinematography on all interior shots (as contrasted with the cold exterior blue tone) and oh lawd, _dat music score_. The atmosphere was great and though I'd've welcomed more exposition on the carriage itself, allround it's a very nice piece. Has that old atelier, woody, artisanal feel to it, like it'd been carved out by a craftsman. One of my favourite muties to date, definitely.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Tao of Steve


----------



## ourwater

Stolen Summer [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Names of Love


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Thor 2

sorry, i'm in love with Loki..


----------



## lockS

Moebius


----------



## ourwater

Flowers in the Attic [1987]


----------



## bewilderedminerals

The Grandmaster


----------



## ourwater

In Our Nature [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Opal Dream [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Curly Sue


----------



## Toad Licker

The Aggression Scale


----------



## Toad Licker

Fatal Beauty


----------



## ourwater

Hunger Games: Catching Fire [2013]


----------



## lostfromreality731

Henry Portrait of a Serial Killer and Fortress


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## ourwater

Tideland [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Call


----------



## Toad Licker

Constantine


----------



## ourwater

The Northerners (De Noorderlingen) [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jawbreaker


----------



## Toad Licker

The Illusionist


----------



## ourwater

Hoodlum & Son [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## ourwater

Understanding Jane [2001]


----------



## Citrine

Unbreakable


----------



## ourwater

New Waterford Girl [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Signs of Life [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blackthorn


----------



## Toad Licker

The Six Wives of Henry Lefay


----------



## AceEmoKid

I rewatched Cracks. It may be a "b-movie," but it still gave me chills. I had my hand over my mouth for practically the entire last half hour. Eva Green's performance as Miss G is chilling...she's not necessarily a psychotic character, but one plagued by agoraphobia, OCD, guilt, envy, and taboo desire. I relate so much to her character. It's unsettling, but deep I know I am capable of everything she had done.


----------



## ourwater

Country Life [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## Toad Licker

(500) Days of Summer


----------



## ourwater

The Da Vinci Treasure [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Unfinished Sky [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Monster Squad


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Toad Licker

Frankenstein (1994)


----------



## The Enemy Within

Nebraska 2013


----------



## ourwater

Shutter Island [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cherry 2000


----------



## Toad Licker

Accidental Friendship


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Impaler.


----------



## ourwater

Angelic Voices [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Kite (Le Cerf-Volant) [2014]


----------



## ourwater

The Importance of Being Earnest [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Unstable


----------



## Toad Licker

Smiley


----------



## AceEmoKid

****ing Åmål. That movie really hit a few sore spots, especially dealing with the bullying, isolation, and self harm. I swear, this is exactly how all the kids treated me in high school and middle school. People are so ****ing cruel. At first I really didn't want Elin to even go near Agnes after what she did, but I guess she made up for her mistake by becoming her (flaky) genuine friend. I feel sad that Agnes is such a doormat, though. She so easily gives Elin second chances without one moment of hesitance. But I guess the resolution made up for it, and it was quite cute, even if the scene with the chocolate milk right before the credits roll was a bit strange. XD I think a classic "kiss scene" to seal the deal would have made more sense...the milk scene just made it seem like they were friends. I dunno. Maybe I'm just really greedy and particular about kissing scenes. Heh. Oh yeah. And bildungsroman. I do love my bildungsroman-romance-quirky-comedy hybrids!


----------



## AceEmoKid

But I'm a Cheerleader. Oh my god. Why have I never seen this movie before. It's witty, cute, artsy, great soundtrack, great acting, great writing...I was laughing my ***** off the entire time, except for when I was d'awwing. My roommate probably thought I was insane. 

Too tired to write a full review right now, but damn. I kind of want to watch that again soon.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bob Funk


----------



## ourwater

Clockers [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Horse


----------



## Toad Licker

Colombiana


----------



## ourwater

Blame It on Fidel (La faute à Fidel!) [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rock


----------



## IcedOver

_The Butterfly Effect_ - I was contemplating going to this in the theater, but I never did, and now am glad for that. This movie is well-intentioned, with a few good ideas, but it's ultimately very stupid. The director's cut is what I watched, and it has one scene that's so inane it's unbelievable (if you've watched it, you know what I mean).


----------



## ourwater

LEGO: The Adventures of Clutch Powers [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mrs. Winterbourne


----------



## ourwater

Baby Boom [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## ourwater

Amador [2010]


----------



## hiddy

Frozen (2013) it's a great movie ^^


----------



## ourwater

Prozac Nation [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Shot: Believe in Courage


----------



## Steve French

Destry Rides Again. Good ole 1939 western with Jimmy Stewart and Marlene Dietrich.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Loving Annabelle. I remember watching the first half or so when I was in 11th grade, but something went haywire with the streaming. Just today did I realize it was on netflix, so I watched it all the way through. 

Hmmm, I have mixed feelings. I generally enjoyed it, but there was so much that could have been better. The soundtrack is pretty awesome -- I downloaded it a long time ago, before watching the movie. Seeing the film though with some of the musical numbers....ehhhh. Quite cheesy and awkward, especially when Annabelle plays the song. And what's up with the silent crowd? I suppose the effect was intentional, to bring full attention to her, but....meh. 

It was a very hastily paced story; there could have been so much elaboration with such a rich premise of social issues. I found the characters enjoyable but much too static/one-faced. Annabelle the teen rebel with a sensitive side, Simone the stone faced teacher who needs to learn to love again even if it means risking everything, Kat the smart *** without redemption, Colins the sensitive cutter, so on. 

The writing also sounded very...not exactly cheesy, but not very deep or thought provoking either. Felt like a fanfiction come to the movie screen. Typical lesbian romance mixed in with a few quirks, but nonetheless....polar opposites meet, hesitance peppered by a few buildup romantic gestures, a cheesy love song, consummation, retribution, reflection. But what am I complaining about. Twas alright. Just not the "cult classic" I expected it to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## ourwater

Same Difference [2002]


----------



## ourwater

The Sicilian Girl (La Siciliana Ribelle) [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Drunken Master


----------



## Toad Licker

Age of Dinosaurs


----------



## ourwater

Death of a Ghost Hunter [2007]


----------



## ourwater

How I Live Now [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Poseidon Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Way Off Broadway


----------



## Toad Licker

Cradle of Lies


----------



## ourwater

The Off Hours [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Living in Fear


----------



## ourwater

Happy Happy [2010]


----------



## ourwater

The House of the Spirits [1993]


----------



## ourwater

In the Dark Half [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## fonz

One Hour Photo


----------



## Mittens76

FreeBirds or something like that


----------



## Toad Licker

Undercover Blues


----------



## Euripides

_Pen-Ek Ratanaruang_'s *Last Life in the Universe * (2003)









_Béla Tarr & Ágnes Hranitzky_'s *The Turin Horse* (2011)


----------



## ourwater

Mars Attacks! [1996]


----------



## c224

Kill Your Darlings


----------



## Toad Licker

The Eliminator


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## ourwater

Contracted [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars


----------



## ourwater

Farewell to the King [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Matching Jack


----------



## ourwater

The Haunting of Helena [2012]


----------



## fonz

Bicycle Thieves [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

White Bird in a Blizzard


----------



## ourwater

Pipe Dream [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Brick


----------



## ourwater

The Double Hour (La Doppia Ora) [2009]


----------



## TryingMara

Sleeping with the Enemy


----------



## ourwater

Presumed Innocent [1990]


----------



## ourwater

The Dalton Girls [1957]


----------



## taawni138

all the boys love mandy lane


----------



## AlchemyFire

Divergent. Hans Zimmer did an awesome job with the score.


----------



## Toad Licker

Big Nothing


----------



## Still Waters

Powder


----------



## Toad Licker

The Medallion


----------



## millenniumman75

Legally Blonde....again. Ali Larter and Reese Witherspoon were HOT.


----------



## Toad Licker

Boss


----------



## Silent girl

shrek


----------



## Toad Licker

Women in Film


----------



## ourwater

17 Girls (17 filles) [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stoker


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thin Red Line


----------



## Noca

Friends with benefits.


----------



## ourwater

Corpo celeste [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Uptown Girls


----------



## ourwater

Ghost World [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dreamers


----------



## ourwater

Look Who's Talking Too [1990]


----------



## MajorGravy

Taken 2. It was decent but the first was better.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sugar & Spice


----------



## ourwater

The Bad Intentions (Las Malas Intenciones) [2011]


----------



## ourwater

After Fall, Winter [2012]


----------



## 0Blythe

The Wind Rises


----------



## Citrine

Divergent


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Out of My League


----------



## EricaBright

Frozen =/


----------



## Toad Licker

Bug


----------



## Toad Licker

Triassic Attack


----------



## ourwater

Redline [2013]


----------



## sad vlad

Porco Rosso.


----------



## Toad Licker

The End of the Affair


----------



## ourwater

Broken [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## ourwater

The Manhattan Project [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Club Dread


----------



## Euripides

_Cristian Mungiu_'s *4 Months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days* (2007)








An intimate, very well-executed neorealist character/relationship study of sorts, laced with gender, politics and existentialist musings at the time of the late 1980s Romanian dystopia under Ceaușescu? With the kind of suspense and sense of impending doom that can probably best be likened to a somewhat watered-down nihilistic Haneke-Von Trier collaboration? (although stylistically, obviously more Haneke-styled. Dem long merciless static shots, eh.) With excellent acting by Marinca and Vasiliu, the leading ladies in particular? (especially Marinca shows great skill in acting through emotions and silence, I hope I'll be seeing more of her in the future) Yeah, it was alright. One of the better films I've seen in the past weeks.


----------



## Toad Licker

Roger Dodger


----------



## ourwater

Silent Tongue [1993]


----------



## ourwater

Cold Creek Manor [2003]


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Sucker Punch


----------



## ourwater

Night of the Comet [1984]


----------



## Derailing

Grown Ups 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Winter's Bone


----------



## ourwater

Entre Nos [2009]


----------



## russianruby

fonz said:


> Donnie Darko: Directors Cut. Preferred the original,but still good to see a few extra details


Haha meet frank my avatar!

Just finished watching horrible bosses


----------



## Toad Licker

Bring It On


----------



## mr hoang

Drinking buddies ~ it was awful and boring. I almost stopped watching halfway.


----------



## ASB20

Thor: The Dark World. Much funnier than I thought it would be. Good, good action film, and probably my favorite from Disney's Marvel since the original Iron Man.


----------



## Kascheritt

In Bruges. Colin Farrell and Ralph Fiennes were awesome .


----------



## Toad Licker

30 Days of Night


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door ( 1998 )


----------



## ourwater

The Deep End Of The Ocean [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

True Blood


----------



## sad vlad

The Pirate Fairy.


----------



## mezzoforte

300: Rise of an Empire


----------



## BillDauterive

Robin Hood: Men In Tights


----------



## Toad Licker

Love's Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

Return to the Blue Lagoon [1991]


----------



## sad vlad

Delivery Man.


----------



## sad vlad

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pleasantville


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wings of the Dove


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Lucy Keyes [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Stone


----------



## ourwater

Lost Embrace (El Abrazo Partido / Le Fils d'Elias) [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## ourwater

Hush (Ja saapuu oikea yö) [2012]


----------



## AceEmoKid

The Friends of Eddie Coyle. 

I couldn't bring myself to like this one. I am aware that it is a modernist approach to the gangster film genre, and generally I like it when classical forms are challenged....but it just didn't click for me. Very methodical, yet too sluggish and wandering for my tastes, especially considering the wandering ventures were not particularly interesting to watch either. Too much dialogue, not enough story through action or behaviour. Reading The Friends of Eddie Coyle would have been more appropriate. Very subdued, reflexive, and realistic in contrast to the mythic tragic heroism of rags-to-riches gangsters in classical films, saying little to the societal obligation of "telling a moral" so much as giving the audience food for thought.


----------



## Toad Licker

Loser


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Good Time, Call...


----------



## Toad Licker

Double Exposure


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spectacular Now


----------



## Toad Licker

The Burbs


----------



## Toad Licker

Refuge


----------



## Toad Licker

Killer Joe


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm watching Snowpiercer right now. It's really good.


----------



## jamery

Watching both old and new great Gatsby. New one is weird, so much partying and weirdness


----------



## wmu'14

Frozen.

Combined with Tangled and The Princess and the Frog, I think the Disney Renaissance is back.


----------



## ourwater

Nikita [1990]


----------



## Euripides

_Chantal Akerman_'s *Jeanne Dielman, 23 Quai du Commerce, 1080 Bruxelles* (1975)


----------



## ourwater

Jacob the Liar [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Limits of Control


----------



## Toad Licker

Sirens


----------



## Crisigv

'10 000 BC' last night on tv


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## ourwater

Detour [1998]


----------



## Karl20

A memory to Remember (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Informers


----------



## The Islander

Hannibal (2001)


----------



## ourwater

Fight For Life [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Shadow of Fear


----------



## ourwater

Riding in Cars with Boys [2001]


----------



## The Enemy Within

Every Which Way But Loose - 1978

Classic Clint Eastwood


----------



## ourwater

House of Voices (Saint Ange) [2004]


----------



## shelbster18

Divergent. Eh, I didn't really like the whole put your skills to the test concept or whatever you call it. Just seemed a little silly. It was okay I guess.


----------



## ourwater

The Cellar [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Skyline


----------



## fonz

The Blair Witch Project. I remember it being really hyped at the time,but it's probably one of the worst movies I've seen.


----------



## cuppy

I watched "Dodgeball" :lol


----------



## ourwater

.45 [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Novocaine


----------



## elle3

Look Who's Talking


----------



## Toad Licker

Reign of the Gargoyles


----------



## ourwater

Safety Not Guaranteed [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Nameless (Los Sin Nombre) [1999]


----------



## lunarc

Monsters University. I love animated movies before bed. They are so care free and always tend to put me in a good mood.


----------



## Toad Licker

Duress


----------



## Toad Licker

Union Square


----------



## Toad Licker

Intermedio


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Xenos

Rush.

_Really_ enjoyed it. This is a textbook example of how a sports movie can be great even if you don't really care about the sport. The storytelling is rock-solid, it's well directed and consistently entertaining, but what's most compelling is that it's about two characters with totally different personalities, totally different approaches to the sport, and who have an intense personal rivalry, but neither one is the good guy or the bad guy. Both are very sympathetic and both are very flawed. Who you prefer will probably depend on _your_ personality type, but by the end you're kind of rooting for both of them. And the racing scenes have real drama because they're supported by these strongly-drawn characters. Good film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost and Delirious


----------



## Toad Licker

Excision


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## ourwater

The Glass House [2001]


----------



## TotoroLisa

Captain American Winter Soldier, its an amazing movie


----------



## AceEmoKid

"bloomington," which is basically half porno and half airplane anatomy tutorial. the goal of the film was to essentially feature a hilary duff-esque protagonist with mommy issues who dates this elderly receptionist lady reminiscent of her mother who winked at her once upon a time. they have sex in every place imaginable, even catering close enough to fanservice that i wouldn't have doubted them indulging in sex while piloting a plane and pyromaniac sex when they rolled a little too close to the fireplace, slightly inebriated, mid coitus. at one point the teacher lady reviews the main protagonist's erotic fanfiction and gets so hot and bothered that she unzips her pants in the library.

i can't give an adequate review of the film because i only watched it up until the point where they crashed the plane while having wild, passionate sex (non canonical ending, but i feel like it would've been a more appropriate one). nitrogen can vouch for me on this one.

i think after my non canonical ending it's basically all the same except for this brief conflict where the receptionist lady wigs out because she can't do a long distance relationship when their entire relationship is based on sex anyway. but then they make up and have angry sex or something. idk can't remember this was a **** movie.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> "bloomington," which is basically half porno and half airplane anatomy tutorial. the goal of the film was to essentially feature a hilary duff-esque protagonist with mommy issues who dates this elderly receptionist lady reminiscent of her mother who winked at her once upon a time. they have sex in every place imaginable, even catering close enough to fanservice that i wouldn't have doubted them indulging in sex while piloting a plane and pyromaniac sex when they rolled a little too close to the fireplace, slightly inebriated, mid coitus. at one point the teacher lady reviews the main protagonist's erotic fanfiction and gets so hot and bothered that she unzips her pants in the library.
> 
> i can't give an adequate review of the film because i only watched it up until the point where they crashed the plane while having wild, passionate sex (non canonical ending, but i feel like it would've been a more appropriate one). nitrogen can vouch for me on this one.
> 
> i think after my non canonical ending it's basically all the same except for this brief conflict where the receptionist lady wigs out because she can't do a long distance relationship when their entire relationship is based on sex anyway. but then they make up and have angry sex or something. idk can't remember this was a **** movie.


i can definitely vouch for the plane scene; had the film ended there, i would've given it 5/5 stars instead of 3/5. the rest of the film was just ****.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> i can definitely vouch for the plane scene; had the film ended there, i would've given it 5/5 stars instead of 3/5. the rest of the film was just ****.


yeah i agree except i think 3/5 is a bit harsh i would've been closer to like a 4 or a 4.20 rating tbh


----------



## Derailing

Cesar Chavez movie.

Wonderful acting, touching music, and great depiction of a modern day hero.


----------



## sad vlad

Mr. Peabody and Sherman. :b:um


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Paranormal Activity: The Marked Ones

Snowpiercer.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Tribe


----------



## cmed

Gravity. It was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Euripides

_Federico Fellini_'s *La Strada* (1957)









_Rintaro (Shigeyuki Hayashi)_'s *Metropolis* (2001)


----------



## GotAnxiety

Robocop that movie was so frigging disturbing it touches down on some deep issues.

I kind of wished I never watched it, It was that disturbing.


----------



## Kascheritt

300 : Rise of an Empire. I like the first one better, I dislike sea battles :/


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## Toad Licker

The Attic


----------



## Karl20

Bad words (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Gravity [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl on the Bridge


----------



## ourwater

Cafe de Flore (Café de Flore) [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lakeview Terrace


----------



## Toad Licker

I, Robot


----------



## ourwater

TWA: Flight 800 [2013]


----------



## Gavroche

American Hustle. I'll watch pretty much anything Christian Bale or Jennifer Lawrence are in. One of the best movies I've seen in a while.


----------



## ourwater

Sweet Evil (L'enfance du mal) [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## Toad Licker

3-Way


----------



## ourwater

Dead Again [1991]


----------



## Citrine

American Hustle


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Orphan [2009]

Great movie!


----------



## Cam1

How I Live Now - Kinda cheesy at times, but it kept me watching.


----------



## ourwater

Love and Other Disasters [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Panic Room [2002]


----------



## ourwater

A Borrowed Life (Final Sale) [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Iceland


----------



## Toad Licker

Birds of America


----------



## Toad Licker

Dave


----------



## Toad Licker

Lower City


----------



## Toad Licker

And Soon the Darkness


----------



## Tokztero

Wayne's World.


----------



## sad vlad

*Inside Job*.

A brilliant and insightful documentary about the financial crisis that started in 2008.

The thing the president of the IMF(at that time) said, resonates with my own opinion: 
''_*At the end of the day, the poorest - as always - pay the most.*_''






I only found one with spanish subtitles on Youtube(full documentary).


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Man Walking


----------



## ourwater

Honey, We Shrunk Ourselves [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Something to Talk About


----------



## jake272

An Extremely Goofy Movie


----------



## jake272

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## ourwater

In the Electric Mist [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fallen Angel


----------



## Toad Licker

Gigantic


----------



## ourwater

Listen to Me [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkdrive


----------



## AceEmoKid

My mum made me watch Revenge of the Nerds. Uh...it wasn't that funny at all. But she was laughing her head off the entire time. I didn't like the stereotypical characters, but I guess that's the film's main comedic source.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Little Miss Sunshine was a waste of my time.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Five Easy Pieces

It was alright


----------



## ourwater

Ben X [2007]


----------



## error404

Austenland. My mom and sister really wanted to see it...it was about as cheesy and bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Toad Licker

Event Horizon


----------



## ourwater

The Snapper [1993]


----------



## ourwater

What You Don't See (Was Du Nicht Siehst) [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Little Red Wagon [2012]


----------



## Greenleaf62

Mr. Peabody & Sherman.  It's definitely one of my new favorite movies :yes


----------



## ourwater

The Terminator [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ledge


----------



## Toad Licker

¡Three Amigos!


----------



## housebunny

The last movie I _tried_ to watch was Uptown Girls. I lasted a full five minutes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertow


----------



## Toad Licker

Meddling Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

Dopamine


----------



## TicklemeRingo

It was a musical/porn version of Alice In Wonderland from the 70's, and it was very silly! :?


----------



## Umpalumpa

TicklemeRingo said:


> It was a musical/porn version of Alice In Wonderland from the 70's, and it was very silly! :?


Hey, at least it wasn't Snow White and the seven dwarfes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Redline


----------



## fonz

Planes,Trains & Automobiles. A 90 minute film that took me almost all day to watch,got sidetracked into having to do something else in the middle of it,then the internet failed when I tried to resume it(I was streaming it). Decent movie though...


----------



## Toad Licker

Swimmers


----------



## Toad Licker

Popeye (1980)


----------



## Toad Licker

A Place for Annie


----------



## Toad Licker

Frailty


----------



## Euripides

_Krzysztof Kieślowski_'s *The Double Life of Veronique* (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lies My Mother Told Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Gargoyles


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Theft Parsons


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## ourwater

Speak [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thirteenth Floor


----------



## ourwater

My Brothers [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## Ally

This Is 40


----------



## Spindrift

Only God Forgives


----------



## Spindrift

Ally said:


> This Is 40


I'm actually in the middle of watching this one. Probably my favourite Judd Apatow movie to date. It's a very, very touching film, despite retaining Apatow's editing problems.


----------



## green9206

The Shining.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## Ally

Spindrift said:


> I'm actually in the middle of watching this one. Probably my favourite Judd Apatow movie to date. It's a very, very touching film, despite retaining Apatow's editing problems.


Yeah it was really good. I went into it thinking it was just going to be a comedy but it was actually pretty deep.

I didn't notice these editing problems that you speak of though :stu. Maybe I'm a noob lol


----------



## ourwater

Trading Places [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Spot


----------



## ourwater

Savannah Smiles [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

Winter Passing


----------



## ourwater

Ginger & Rosa [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bereavement


----------



## AceEmoKid

Miller's Crossing.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl from Monday


----------



## ourwater

The People Under the Stairs [1991]


----------



## Perkins

Kiki's Delivery Service (1989).








I saw the original, not the dubbed version. I loved it. But I loved the talking cat Jiji even more.  Makes me wish I weren't allergic to cats.


----------



## WhatBITW

Need for Speed.

Not terrible, but still - popcorn flick.


----------



## Toad Licker

Crossing Over


----------



## Toad Licker

No Good Deed


----------



## Toad Licker

Bliss


----------



## mr hoang

The hunger games ~ catching fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## TryingMara

Bad Words


----------



## Toad Licker

The Other Sister


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Austin Powers: Goldmember


----------



## Toad Licker

Taking Lives


----------



## JustThisGuy

Rubber


----------



## Spindrift

Pacific Rim. It was a lot better than I expected. I really should stop doubting del Toro.


----------



## oood

Spirited away, first time. So beautiful :')


----------



## Gelisa

Anchorman 2


----------



## hybridmoments

FROZEN and HARRY POTTER!


----------



## ourwater

Shoot the Moon [1982]


----------



## Tokztero

The Thing.


----------



## Spindrift

Hellboy II: The Golden Army.

Much as I love the first one, Hellboy II blows it out of the water.


----------



## ourwater

The Book Thief [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## LolaViola

Eat Pray Love. I liked it more than I thought I would.


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

Nausicaä Of The Valley Of The Wind

Rewatching a lot of Myazaki movies in eager anticipation of "The Wind Rises".


----------



## Monster123

Captain America: The Winter Soldier - awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Birds


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## soy sauce on toast

_Bottle Rocket_ with Owen and Luke Wilson. Maybe it was because I didn't hear half the dialogue due to it not being loud enough (was watching it after midnight, and didn't want to disturb my neighbours), but I just couldn't understand what was going on. : D I might have to watch it again.

Anyone got any recommendations for me tonight? I always take too long to find something.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## ourwater

Vanilla Sky [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fan


----------



## ourwater

Das Boot: Director's Cut (Das Boot) [1981]


----------



## Ningen

Minority Report (2002). It's so good! It would've been perfect if the ending hadn't been so cliché Hollywood. It was like the ending of Blade Runner ><


----------



## IcedOver

_Breaking the Waves_ -- Quite good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Million Dollar Hotel


----------



## Spindrift

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## ourwater

Putin's Kiss [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Bereavement [2010]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Contracted.

That was a weird zombie movie.


----------



## Yer Blues

12 Years a Slave

Not easy to watch.


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill


----------



## Toad Licker

Death in Love


----------



## ourwater

The Island [2005]


----------



## ASB20

Just watched _The Great Gatsby_. Surprisingly good; didn't see that coming. Leo's performance as Gatsby himself was incredible.


----------



## Toad Licker

Transit


----------



## Spindrift

ourwater said:


> The Island [2005]


Awesome movie. The first two thirds, at least.

---

Eastern Promises


----------



## ourwater

The Tree [2010]


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1931).


----------



## Perkins

AceEmoKid said:


> Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1931).


How was it? I remember seeing it years ago but I never finished watching it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Perkins said:


> How was it? I remember seeing it years ago but I never finished watching it.


Figures that the one time I don't write a review, someone asks how the movie was. 

I don't typically seek out these kinds of films, but I have to write my term paper for film class on this film, classic horror, vs. The Shining, modern horror (I've not yet seen Shining, but I do know that it is considered a cult classic and has a psychological premise, similar to Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde). I've only seen a handful of 30s films, but I'd venture to say that the film is pretty avante garde/experimental, at least in its camera work and the very premise of the monster being born from psychological turmoil.

There was this huge Freud and Jung craze in the birth of psychological horror/thrillers (just take a look at Psycho, hah). Rather than have a physical, separate, almost fantastical entity playing as the "monster" such as in traditional horror, psychological horror plays on the character's fears and insecurities -- in other words, emotional conflict. Jekyll evidently displays his insecurities about not getting married quickly enough, and once he transforms into his "darker personality," Hyde, he is able to freely sate his tyrannical desires (mostly sexual) via violence and coercion.

As for cinematography, the very first scene opens with an extended POV through the doctor's eyes, and we don't even see our main character until he is staring at his reflection in the mirror (which, the mirror reflections repeat throughout the film, notably when "Hyde" is introduced. neat parallel to Jekyll's introduction). There are tons more extended POV shots throughout, I'm supposing to give the audience a closer connection and perhaps even sympathy for Jekyll, although the POV shot also works well for building suspense. A lot of other interesting camerawork, too, but I'd be talking for ages. Just the diversity of angles, camera distance (we get a lot of paralleled extreme closeups), and camera movement (complex and obviously well planned pans, zooms, etc) astound me considering this is a film from the early 30s.

Otherwise, it adheres pretty closely to the typical narrative formula of horror: We see the birth of the "monster," Hyde goes on various ventures in which he causes some degree of social chaos and claims his victim (the burlesque girl; I forget her name), and finally Hyde's secret of actually being Jekyll is revealed, and the police shoot him down in one final epic struggle. Also a lot of common tropes/iconography to note, starting with the hilariously cheesy "evil laugh," dark stormy nights, black capes, and dramatic makeup for the monster.

Overall I thought it was just ok. I was more impressed by the technical aspect of it in relation to historical context....the rest just didn't grab my interest, which is ok. Some of the acting was just dreadful -- I even burst out laughing when one of the female actresses burst out crying/pleading. She looked like she was trying to stifle a smile, not in distress. I dunno. Just not my thing but I will appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Highlander - an 80's cult classic. 



> He fought his first battle on the Scottish Highlands in 1536. He will fight his greatest battle on the streets of New York City in 1986. His name is Connor MacLeod. He is immortal.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stardom


----------



## Perkins

AceEmoKid said:


> Figures that the one time I don't write a review, someone asks how the movie was.
> 
> I don't typically seek out these kinds of films, but I have to write my term paper for film class on this film, classic horror, vs. The Shining, modern horror (I've not yet seen Shining, but I do know that it is considered a cult classic and has a psychological premise, similar to Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde). I've only seen a handful of 30s films, but I'd venture to say that the film is pretty avante garde/experimental, at least in its camera work and the very premise of the monster being born from psychological turmoil.
> 
> There was this huge Freud and Jung craze in the birth of psychological horror/thrillers (just take a look at Psycho, hah). Rather than have a physical, separate, almost fantastical entity playing as the "monster" such as in traditional horror, psychological horror plays on the character's fears and insecurities -- in other words, emotional conflict. Jekyll evidently displays his insecurities about not getting married quickly enough, and once he transforms into his "darker personality," Hyde, he is able to freely sate his tyrannical desires (mostly sexual) via violence and coercion.
> 
> As for cinematography, the very first scene opens with an extended POV through the doctor's eyes, and we don't even see our main character until he is staring at his reflection in the mirror (which, the mirror reflections repeat throughout the film, notably when "Hyde" is introduced. neat parallel to Jekyll's introduction). There are tons more extended POV shots throughout, I'm supposing to give the audience a closer connection and perhaps even sympathy for Jekyll, although the POV shot also works well for building suspense. A lot of other interesting camerawork, too, but I'd be talking for ages. Just the diversity of angles, camera distance (we get a lot of paralleled extreme closeups), and camera movement (complex and obviously well planned pans, zooms, etc) astound me considering this is a film from the early 30s.
> 
> Otherwise, it adheres pretty closely to the typical narrative formula of horror: We see the birth of the "monster," Hyde goes on various ventures in which he causes some degree of social chaos and claims his victim (the burlesque girl; I forget her name), and finally Hyde's secret of actually being Jekyll is revealed, and the police shoot him down in one final epic struggle. Also a lot of common tropes/iconography to note, starting with the hilariously cheesy "evil laugh," dark stormy nights, black capes, and dramatic makeup for the monster.
> 
> Overall I thought it was just ok. I was more impressed by the technical aspect of it in relation to historical context....the rest just didn't grab my interest, which is ok. Some of the acting was just dreadful -- I even burst out laughing when one of the female actresses burst out crying/pleading. She looked like she was trying to stifle a smile, not in distress. I dunno. Just not my thing but I will appreciate it for what it is.


Hahaha, thanks. I don't remember a whole lot but I remember finding the movie more satirical than scary. Same goes for the 1941 version starring Spencer Tracy and Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark City


----------



## Euripides

_Ingmar Bergman_'s *Winter Light* (1962)









_Tony Scott_'s *True Romance* (1993)









Oh. I quite liked them both, I did.


----------



## ourwater

SpaceCamp [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Roadie


----------



## Herisson

Silver linings playbook


----------



## Toad Licker

Remember Sunday


----------



## ourwater

Kenny [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Begins


----------



## ourwater

Hope and Glory [1987]


----------



## igor1701

Das boot(1981)


----------



## Toad Licker

Stolen Lives


----------



## Thomasjs81

Sleepaway Camp.


----------



## Spindrift

A History of Violence

Funnily enough, my favorite part of it is still the last couple of minutes. Volumes are spoken in that silence. It's amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Sexy


----------



## Pompeii

I Am Legend


----------



## Toad Licker

Waiting...


----------



## ourwater

Au Revoir Les Enfants [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## Toad Licker

Hiding


----------



## ourwater

The Panic in Needle Park [1971]


----------



## ourwater

Cropsey [2009]


----------



## Spindrift

Akira


----------



## ourwater

*batteries not included [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Mother's Nightmare


----------



## Steve French

Damn, you watch a lot of movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thaw


----------



## Toad Licker

Streets of Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Birth


----------



## JustThisGuy

Captain America: Winter Soldier









Good sequel.


----------



## Gelisa

Imitation Of Life (1959 version)


----------



## Gelisa

Toad Licker said:


> The Dark Crystal


I loved that movie growing up!


----------



## Toad Licker

^So did I. I first saw it on HBO back in the early 80's after it came out and now have it on dvd. 

The Comancheros


----------



## c224

Charlie Countryman


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gingerbread Man


----------



## weiwuwei

Kramer vs. Kramer
Dustin Hoffman kind of reminded me of my father, so I couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blood Ties.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunset Grill


----------



## ourwater

Moonrise Kingdom [2012]


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

The Lego Movie

I don't seem to like it as much as most others, but yeah, definitely not a bad movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Odd Life of Timothy Green


----------



## Still Waters

The Bad Seed


----------



## ourwater

Lorenzo's Oil [1992]


----------



## scooby

Ghost Shark. What an amazing movie.


----------



## ourwater

Deception (Ruby Cairo) [1993]


----------



## ourwater

Least Among Saints [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Night of the Living Dead [1990]


----------



## lunarc

Captain America...it was okay.


----------



## Kascheritt

Captain America : The Winter Soldier


----------



## MindOverMood

What the last two posters said.


----------



## ourwater

Into the Wild [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Faculty


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ramen Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## The Islander

I'm watching The Dark Knight at the moment, awesome movie that I haven't seen for a long time.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rainmaker


----------



## Toad Licker

Pink Floyd: The Wall


----------



## Toad Licker

He's Mine, Not Yours


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Tokztero

Alien Resurrection


----------



## Ally

Divergent. Really good and interesting movie, A+. Shailene Woodley killed it


----------



## ourwater

I Heart Shakey [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Clara's Deadly Secret


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Stay (2005)

I could watch this movie endlessly, it just about summarizes everything in life for me...


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Invasion


----------



## ourwater

Splintered [2010]


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## fonz

Billy Madison. I'm just going through a phase of watching mainly light hearted comedies...


----------



## Toad Licker

Frankenfish


----------



## ourwater

Summer Lovers [1982]


----------



## AceEmoKid

The Shining. My first time watching it, as I had to watch it for a film class term paper. I really enjoyed it. Saving my review for later, as it's a bit late and I need to sleep soon. Anyway, my full review and analysis will be written about in my actual term paper, which I may share with SAS after I am finished with it.


----------



## ourwater

Radio Flyer [1992]


----------



## IcedOver

_Nymphomaniac Vol. I_ -- Admittedly, this is only half of the film, but so far it's not encouraging. The movie is frivolous, obvious and even dull. What makes it worse is that the cut we have is not Lars von Trier's intended cut of 5.5 hours which I believe was released in Denmark. The two halves we have only equal a little over four hours, and he just passed the film off to someone else to edit down for international release, didn't even watch the edited version. If I'm going to sit through a bad movie from someone who usually has final cut, I want to watch the intended version at least.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drowning Mona


----------



## Toad Licker

Rust and Bone


----------



## Euripides

_Katsuhiro Ōtomo_'s *Akira* ( 1988 )


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator Salvation


----------



## ourwater

Explorers [1985]
Brokedown Palace [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Varsity Blues


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead


----------



## Spindrift

Idiocracy


----------



## ourwater

Intermission [2003]


----------



## ourwater

Going Berserk [1983]


----------



## ourwater

The Piano [1993]


----------



## error404

Mr. Nobody. What a total mind****.


----------



## Spindrift

essemsee said:


> Mr. Nobody. What a total mind****.


Right?! I love that movie, I just saw it for the first time a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Party Never Stops


----------



## JohnDoe26

Her [2013]


----------



## ourwater

It Could Happen to You [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Fanny and Alexander [1982]


----------



## 141079

essemsee said:


> Mr. Nobody. What a total mind****.


ohh, Mr. Nobody is imo the most underrated movie ever. It's one of the best movies I've ever seen, or at least, the most original one. Should have won an oscar.


----------



## Toad Licker

Risky Business


----------



## Stray Bullet

Waterworld


----------



## Toad Licker

District


----------



## ourwater

The Kid with a Bike [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead at 17


----------



## Toad Licker

Transsiberian


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

50 First Dates


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Season


----------



## AceEmoKid

Persepolis. I've seen it before. Too lazy to review it, but I like it considerably.


----------



## ourwater

The Untouchables [1987]


----------



## dogapus

Secretary :spank


----------



## ourwater

Lizzie [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Running Scared


----------



## something there

Gattaca


----------



## slyfox

Predator 2. Definitely doesn't seem as good now that I'm older. The acting was a lot worse than the first Predator movie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

slyfox said:


> Predator 2. Definitely doesn't seem as good now that I'm older. The acting was a lot worse than the first Predator movie


Predator 2 wasn't great as far as acting goes but I always loved that Danny Glover was in it as I find him amusing as hell. I thought Predators was fairly true to the original though, they did that one right


----------



## ourwater

Control Factor [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## fonz

Searching For Sugarman. Blew me away,one of the best docos I've ever seen,loved it...


----------



## cuppy

I watched the very beginning of "The House Bunny"


----------



## Toad Licker

Turbulence


----------



## ourwater

Jeff, Who Lives at Home [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Hard Candy [2005]


----------



## ourwater

The Entity [1982]


----------



## Euripides

_Paul Thomas Anderson_'s *Boogie Nights* (1997)









_Georges Méliès_'s *A Trip to the Moon* (1902)


----------



## Toad Licker

Devil's Pond


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## Caramelito

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind... and I do not recommend it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Would you rather.


----------



## Toad Licker

Messages Deleted


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Me If You Dare


----------



## ourwater

King of the Hill [1993]


----------



## jhat

Caramelito said:


> Confessions of a Dangerous Mind... and I do not recommend it.


I feel sorry for you having to watch such crap.


----------



## ourwater

Son-Rise: A Miracle of Love [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hollow Man


----------



## ourwater

The Perfect Stranger (El perfecto desconocido) [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Mud [2012]


----------



## Spindrift

A Dangerous Method

I feel that David Cronenberg is in this weird grey area - he's both well known and respected, yet obscure and offbeat. One of my favorites, though, and one of film's greatest directors.


----------



## ourwater

Fierce People [2007]


----------



## Andy77

Dom Hemingway [2013]

Not a usual character for Jude Law to play.


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## Toad Licker

Missing Pieces


----------



## ourwater

Perlasca (Perlasca: Un eroe italiano) [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cupid & Cate


----------



## Toad Licker

Loving Leah


----------



## ourwater

The Life Before Her Eyes [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Truth or Consequences, N.M.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bird on a Wire


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Battery


----------



## wmu'14

Captain America: Winter Soldier 4/5 
IronMan is too cocky. Thor tries to be too epic. Just not enough Hulk movies. Captain America is the best Avenger (next to Spider-Man).

16 Candles 4/5
Fake because in real life the loser nerd never gets the hot cute girl, but I like these kinds of high school drama movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## Toad Licker

Ten Stories Tall


----------



## Toad Licker

Madeline


----------



## Toad Licker

The Object of My Affection


----------



## ourwater

Alice [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jerry and Tom


----------



## lunarc

Down to Earth. Kinda funny. Decent plot.


----------



## ourwater

See No Evil, Hear No Evil [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Open Season


----------



## ourwater

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring [2001]


----------



## ourwater

Hello Sister, Goodbye Life [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lady in the Water


----------



## Toad Licker

Gone


----------



## ourwater

White of the Eye [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doom


----------



## Toad Licker

Bound By a Secret


----------



## Toad Licker

I Sell the Dead


----------



## Gavroche

Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Teenage Bank Heist


----------



## Toad Licker

Garden State


----------



## Noca

Snowpiercer, which is a beyond f**ked up movie. Someone was clearly on drugs while making this.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Phantom


----------



## ourwater

The Crush [1993]


----------



## ourwater

Funny Games [1997]


----------



## shelbster18

The Avengers


----------



## Terranaut

Gravity

(extremely short for a feature)


----------



## ourwater

Margarita [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chicken with Plums


----------



## ourwater

She's Having a Baby [1988]


----------



## EndlessBlu

I watched half of The Lone Ranger and it was horrible


----------



## ourwater

Ripper: Letter from Hell (Ripper) [2001]


----------



## fonz

Apollo 13. Haven't seen it in years,but this time,it seems very,very boring but maybe it's because I'm tired...


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin Pt.1


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin Pt.2


----------



## Toad Licker

Casino


----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## Toad Licker

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## ourwater

Burning Secret [1988]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Dirties.

Constantine.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## ourwater

Solarbabies [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mask


----------



## Toad Licker

Swamp Devil


----------



## ourwater

Flirting with Disaster [1996]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Noca said:


> Snowpiercer, which is a beyond f**ked up movie. Someone was clearly on drugs while making this.


haha! yeah, no kidding! I would love to have the cell number of their pusher.


----------



## fonz

24 Hour Party People


----------



## ourwater

The Sacrifice [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pulse


----------



## Toad Licker

Lucky 13


----------



## ourwater

Two Moon Junction [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Far and Away [1992]


----------



## Nessie91

I, Frankenstein.


----------



## purechaos

The Ninth Gate


----------



## aquilla

The Garden of Words (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Waking the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## Toad Licker

My Gal Sunday


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Restraint


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Jack The Reaper


----------



## ourwater

Motel Hell [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Cut


----------



## Toad Licker

Road to Perdition


----------



## ourwater

The Sweetest Thing [2002]


----------



## ourwater

The Polish Bride (De Poolse bruid) [1998]


----------



## bluecrime

Amélie


----------



## ourwater

The Lover [1992]


----------



## pineapplebun

Teenage Ninja Mutant Turtles.

I can't believe it. The last time I saw that movie was about 20 years ago, and I wasn't a huge fanatic of the movie yet I could still recall in fuzzy memory the random sounds and scenes like April freaking out to Raphael falling through the roof. Weird.


----------



## BizarreReverend

Mary and Max


----------



## ourwater

The Awakening [2011]


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

the cider house rules


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie


----------



## TryingMara

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie 2


----------



## Toad Licker

American Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Naked Mile


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Beta House


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nothing Personal


----------



## Euripides

_Jean-Luc Godard_'s *Breathless* (1960)


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Book of Love


----------



## ourwater

Life During Wartime [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Reunion


----------



## bluecrime

Man of Steel


----------



## ourwater

Lucas [1986]


----------



## ourwater

The Forgiveness of Blood (Falja e gjakut) [2011]


----------



## aquilla

Tokyo Godfathers (2003)


----------



## Joyful Streak

Rush 9/10 after watching this and Senna it makes F1 these days a bit dull.


----------



## IveGotToast

Dogtooth. 

And we thought Jamie and Cersei were bad.


----------



## ourwater

The American Snitch [1983]


----------



## ourwater

Now Is Good [2012]


----------



## Laboratory Rat

Danny Trejo's _Machete_. I laughed my *** off several times...


----------



## ourwater

Gypsy Girl (Sky West and Crooked) [1965]


----------



## KaitlynRose

Limitless [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## ourwater

Rain Without Thunder [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## ourwater

A Good Woman [2004]


----------



## lunarc

Welcome to the Dollhouse - loveeeeeeeed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## Toad Licker

Flesh+Blood


----------



## JeruHendrix

The Salton Sea (2002)






Pretty funny movie, but this is by far the best scene.

"Excuse me. I don't mean to impose, but I am the ocean."


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hive


----------



## Toad Licker

All About Steve


----------



## Toad Licker

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## LostAndFoun D

Flash Gordon


----------



## Toad Licker

Milk Money


----------



## Toad Licker

The Very Thought of You


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hot Fuzz. My friend picked it. Normally I don't find his taste in humor particularly funny, but I admit that film was pretty hilarious. The beginning/first half, establishing the dysfunctional village, was especially comical. Nearing the end, I was noticeably laughing less, though that could be due to the high wearing off. Still good stuff. I need to recommend it to my sister.


----------



## ourwater

Jesus Camp [2006]


----------



## ourwater

The War of the Roses [1989]


----------



## lunarc

Toad Licker said:


> The Very Thought of You


How on earth are you watching so many movies back to back? Or are you spamming to get to 100k posts? :b


----------



## Toad Licker

lunarc said:


> How on earth are you watching so many movies back to back? Or are you spamming to get to 100k posts? :b


 Nope, obviously you're fairly new. I post out of boredom, contrary to what old mods thought. My post count doesn't matter to me as it just reminds me of how bored I am. Most spammers usually tend to get bored with upping their post count after 5-10k and quit posting, me I'm already bored so I just keep on posting. :kma

Too Young to Die?


----------



## ourwater

Swimming Pool [2003]


----------



## ourwater

Juno [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## ourwater

Breezy [1973]


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Real Girls


----------



## lunarc

Rushmore. Amazing. I'm trying to watch one new movie a day .


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cocaine Cowboys. 

I liked it. Good documentary.


----------



## ourwater

The Messengers [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragon Wasps



lunarc said:


> I'm trying to watch one new movie a day .


It's nice to have a goal. With SA movies are a great way to pass the time. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker

Sound of My Voice


----------



## ourwater

Frozen [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Byzantium


----------



## Toad Licker

Gross Anatomy


----------



## beffa

Divergent

it was actually amazing?? like seriously i would watch it again


----------



## Pike Queen

Aliens. It's on right now.


----------



## dal user




----------



## Toad Licker

Children of Men


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ideal Husband


----------



## dogapus

Wonder Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## Schwenger

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## ourwater

A View to a Kill [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Suture


----------



## tearsforfears

The Phantom of the Opera and Saw


----------



## ourwater

Sister My Sister [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Galaxy of Terror [1981]


----------



## bluecrime

The Raid


----------



## ourwater

The Sure Thing [1985]


----------



## ourwater

13 Going on 30 [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## Toad Licker

Picture Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## lunarc

Hard Candy. Really intense. Excellent movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fled


----------



## ourwater

Crazy/Beautiful [2001]


----------



## Jyang772

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty. 

I liked the soundtrack.


----------



## Toad Licker

Simply Irresistible


----------



## Euripides

_Liliana Cavani_'s *The Night Porter * (1974)










_Dušan Makavejev_'s *Love Affair, or the Case of the Missing Switchboard Operator* (1967)


----------



## ourwater

The Return (Vozvrashchenie) [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toy


----------



## Toad Licker

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## idoughnutknow

Snowpiercer. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Callum96

'In Bruges'. Really funny film, some absolutely priceless scenes


----------



## Toad Licker

Chance At Romance


----------



## anxious87

Vegucated


----------



## fonz

Inside Job. A documentary on the financial meltdown of a few years ago. Pretty interesting,even though I didn't understand some of the jargon...


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Anchorman 2. I liked it.


----------



## shelbster18

Blue is the Warmest Color. It was beautiful but sad. I could relate to Adele's character. Almost cried on one part. ^^;


----------



## dogapus

Faster *****cat! Kill! Kill!


----------



## Jyang772

The Watch. 

Only watched it because of Richard Ayoade. Maurice Moss ftw.


----------



## Toad Licker

Elevator Girl


----------



## ourwater

The Spell [1977]


----------



## ourwater

Wrony [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Just One of the Guys [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love's Long Journey


----------



## ourwater

Ghostbusters 2 [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## Toad Licker

Tommy Boy


----------



## ourwater

Wreckers [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mayflower Madam


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Weeds


----------



## ourwater

LymeLife [2008]


----------



## 000XXX000

black hawk down (2001)


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Pike Queen

Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## dogapus

Theater of Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Aces N' Eights


----------



## shelbster18

Mud. Noticed the kid was wearing a Fugazi shirt at the beginning of the movie. xD Awesome. lol


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## A Void Ant

Equilibrium (2002)

Good sci-fi movie, aging better than I thought it would after 12 years now.


----------



## kerotein

Leon the Professional. Brilliant and sad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet


----------



## jjbnum3

The Book Thief (2013) Redbox (free)
Did not like for the most part 5/10

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012) Really like this one,started real slow for me though.8.5/10


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

District 9

Love Sharlto Copley's performance (and accent!)


----------



## ourwater

The Diary of Anne Frank [1959]


----------



## TryingMara

American Hustle


----------



## ourwater

James and the Giant Peach [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## ourwater

Les Misérables [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Showdown at Area 51


----------



## The Enemy Within

Dossie Jango - 2013

Brilliant doccumentary about military period in Brazil(and South America)


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Faction: Origins


----------



## ourwater

Butterfly (La Lengua de las Mariposas / Butterfly's Tongue) [1999]


----------



## shelbster18

Hunger (2009). Was a bit strange but I enjoyed it actually. I love movies that keep you guessing and wondering what's going to happen next. Those people were messed up and it's crazy what they'd do to survive being stuck down there like that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## ourwater

Cargo [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## nullnaught

Guest Paradiso.


----------



## Ally

Easter Parade [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

Twins


----------



## Toad Licker

The Craft


----------



## MaxAnxiety

Gravity -- I thought it was pretty terrible


----------



## Kascheritt

Lone Ranger 
Puella Magi Madoka Magica 3: Rebellion


----------



## ourwater

Paperhouse [1988]


----------



## ourwater

The Notebook [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## ourwater

The Vanishing [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bustin' Loose


----------



## RobAlister

Iron Man 3 and it was terrible.


----------



## Toad Licker

Control (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Whisper of Fear


----------



## shelbster18

Maniac (2012). lol...This movie was awesome. I loved the gore. ^.^ Didn't think I'd be able to take Elijah Wood seriously since I've never seen him in a serious role like this but he did a good job with the acting. :b I like how they showed it from his point of view. Made it different.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Spring


----------



## ourwater

Paradise [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## ourwater

The Accused [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Steam


----------



## lunarc

We're the Millers. Average.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dangerous Minds


----------



## dogapus

Vixen

I'm completely taken by Russ Meyer's work. Trashy and tasteless for kicks, but also artful, pointed, and mostly hilarious.


----------



## lunarc

Van Wilder: Freshman Year - Below Average. 
Van Wilder: The Rise of Taj - Stopped watching half way through.


----------



## kurtcobain

Parkland... a film about JFK's assasination. The budget was 10m and it only got 1m in the box office... which is really depressing.

Pretty good movie!


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Frankenstein


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Mom [1983]


----------



## ourwater

My Letter to George [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Office Killer


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty [2013]
Simon Birch [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

WiseGirls


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## Duskily

The Wolf Of Wall Street

I swear it never ceases to amaze me what women are willing to do in a movie. 

Dicaprio I'm disappointed in you that you would lower your standards and play in a porno movie...


----------



## ourwater

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle [1992]


----------



## Cattie

Hope Floats


----------



## mardymoo

Rebecca


----------



## Toad Licker

Salem Falls


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## IcedOver

_Nymphomaniac Vol. II_ -- So now that I've caught the whole movie (still edited from the director's much longer cut), I can say that I was right in my prediction that it was just a trite, obvious bore for the most part. It doesn't say anything about sex or oppression of female sexuality that hasn't been said before and probably better.


----------



## fonz

ourwater said:


> The Vanishing [1988]


THANK YOU. I meant to watch this film ages ago and completely forgot about it until you posted this. I'll watch it today before I forget again


----------



## Toad Licker

Volver


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Fries


----------



## anxious87

Babe


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien from L.A.


----------



## shelbster18

The Road. It was good. And sad. :<


----------



## ourwater

Serpico [1973]


----------



## ourwater

Cruel Intentions [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Changeling [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

The One


----------



## ourwater

Come and See [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Fresh Horses


----------



## ourwater

Thirteen [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Killer Upstairs


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Bad Grandpa. 

The trailer made it seem funny, it was boring.


----------



## ourwater

Bolero [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Robin of Locksley


----------



## Toad Licker

Fools Rush In


----------



## ourwater

Old Enough [1984]


----------



## AceEmoKid

Anvil: The Story of Anvil. 

Who would have known a documentary about a washed-out heavy metal band would be so moving? Words can't describe how it made me feel. Everything about it, including Lips himself, was amazing. Candid comedy, coincidences, onscreen tragedy, and plain heartbreakingly real moments. ****ing empowering. Lips is so passionate -- I aspire to be like him. The story of anvil makes me feel less hopeless about life.


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## The Enemy Within

Super 8 (2011)

Surpassed my expectations, really


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

Trainspotting (1996)


----------



## EndlessBlu

Wild at Heart


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Captain Phillips (2013)


----------



## Euripides

_Andrei Tarkovsky_'s *Andrei Rublev* (1966)


----------



## Koichi

Euripides said:


> _Andrei Tarkovsky_'s *Andrei Rublev* (1966)


What did you think of it?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Raid 2


----------



## ourwater

Olivier, Olivier [1992]


----------



## WhatBITW

A Clockwork Orange.

Hated it at first but it turned out pretty decent, even considering how old it is.


----------



## ourwater

Diary of a Wimpy Kid [2010]


----------



## aquilla

"Japan:A Story of Love and Hate" (2008 )










This is actually a documentary, but eh.The stuff I've been watching these days is basically 99% documentaries anyway.


----------



## ourwater

Goodbye First Love (Un Amour de Jeunesse) [2011]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Evil Dead 2.

Army of Darkness.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bag Of Hammers


----------



## midnightson

Chinatown


----------



## Toad Licker

Car Wash


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## Toad Licker

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Sheba

Captain America 

it's my cheer up film even though the ending makes me kinda sad lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Knowing


----------



## Paper Samurai

looper. Didn't even realise that was Gordon Levitt as the main character at first.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bone Collector


----------



## CW1985

Bad Teacher was on TV earlier, so I watched that


----------



## Toad Licker

Ice Spiders


----------



## shelbster18

Taxi Driver. I mainly watched it because it's a classic and it was fairly decent. Robert De Niro was sexy in this movie. lol :3


----------



## dogapus

Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## ourwater

I Capture the Castle [2003]


----------



## c224

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## ourwater

The Fox & the Child [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Delirious


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Hearts


----------



## ourwater

Rocket Gibraltar [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Healing Hands


----------



## Toad Licker

Derailed


----------



## ourwater

Smart People [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Love of Her Life


----------



## ourwater

Pit pony [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pavement


----------



## ourwater

The Kingdom [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Melancholia


----------



## WhatBITW

Pulp Fiction

Good film, but not the "greatest of all time".


----------



## Toad Licker

Bicentennial Man


----------



## ourwater

CrissCross [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

'Til Lies Do Us Part


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Cry Now


----------



## ourwater

Camille Claudel [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Billy Bathgate


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Death do us part.


----------



## ourwater

Little Darlings [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

See Girl Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Dysfunctional Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Werewolf: The Devil's Hound


----------



## ourwater

Irreconcilable Differences [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Out of Bounds


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sunshine Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## notbethmarch

Divergent


----------



## shelbster18

A Lonely Place To Die. Fun thriller.


----------



## dogapus

The Taking of Pelham One Two Three 
Awesome movie


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Go With It (2011)


----------



## shortcake

Ali G Indahouse

I was pretty surprised when Tywin Lannister showed up, ha


----------



## dogapus

Rear Window


----------



## cmed

Jobs. The movie where Ashton Kutcher plays Steve Jobs. Man that was awful. I wish I didn't see it. Boo.


----------



## ourwater

Carolina Moon [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Autism Is a World [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Date with an Angel


----------



## ourwater

Dolores Claiborne [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

War Wolves


----------



## Toad Licker

Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## lunarc

Tomboy. Excellent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## Blueberries and Green Tea

Jeux d'enfants.
I liked the whole dare game thing. 
I didn't really like the first ending, the second one was much better. :clap


----------



## ourwater

Dark Skies [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Coalition


----------



## ourwater

Hackers [1995]


----------



## Melodies0fLife

The Prince and the Showgirl with Marilyn Monroe!

I love Marilyn! She's so cute...


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic Pizza


----------



## mutteringsofawendy

Scary movie 3







:high5


----------



## Toad Licker

Apollo 13


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## ourwater

Bee Season [2005]


----------



## shelbster18

Turbo. ^.^


----------



## cookieholic mell

Rio 2~ :')


----------



## ourwater

My Stepmother Is an Alien [1988]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grudge match


----------



## Toad Licker

Life


----------



## ourwater

Power [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir Crazy


----------



## shelbster18

The Woman (2011). Haha, that was ****ed up. O_O


----------



## Toad Licker

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Transformers (2007)

Ew, awful film, but it's hilarious in a way.


----------



## Condor

Just watched American Psycho. Huey Lewis and the News will never be the same.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Blue Jasmine


----------



## sad vlad

Veronica Mars.

Didn't like it.


----------



## Euripides

_Charles Laughton_'s *The Night of the Hunter* (1955)


----------



## Marko3

welcome to rileys.. epic


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Garden [1993]


----------



## ourwater

Little Manhattan [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dick


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## ourwater

Henry & June [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Family Stone


----------



## mb47

The Other Woman


----------



## dogapus

Eyes Without a Face


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexting in Suburbia


----------



## ourwater

Mommie Dearest [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Removal


----------



## Duskily

Showgirls.
Its my favorite guilty pleasure film next to A Clockwork Orange and anything Nic Cage does lol. Man he is a terrible actor...


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer's Body


----------



## Euripides

dogapus said:


> Eyes Without a Face


The 1960 Georges Franju flick? I've been meaning to watch it for ages. How d'you like it?

_Man Ray_'s *L'Étoile de Mer* ( 1928 )


----------



## boas

A Perfect Murder. I thought it was pretty good, if occasionally nonsensical. Young Gwyneth Paltrow is super hot.


----------



## ourwater

Ten Inch Hero [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wicker Park


----------



## Charmander

Marie Antoinette. No guillotine scene though, what da heck.


----------



## dogapus

Euripides said:


> The 1960 Georges Franju flick? I've been meaning to watch it for ages. How d'you like it?


It was fantastic. Really a beautiful movie, and very eerie and memorable.

Dog Day Afternoon
so good


----------



## Toad Licker

Rumor Has It ...


----------



## ourwater

Requiem for a Dream [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Here on Earth


----------



## ourwater

L'Avventura [1960]


----------



## ourwater

An American Tail [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Seamstress


----------



## ourwater

No Small Affair [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Duskily

Toad Licker said:


> The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


Toad Licker you watch so many movies maybe you should just become a actor eh?


----------



## Duskily

ourwater said:


> Requiem for a Dream [2000]


That is one of my favorite films of all time!


----------



## Duskily

Nosferatu[1922]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear


----------



## ourwater

The Tracey Fragments [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult


----------



## ourwater

Dancer in the Dark [2000]


----------



## dal user

Goodfellas

I ****ing love this scene


----------



## Toad Licker

Open Graves


----------



## fonz

Rich91 said:


> Goodfellas
> 
> I ****ing love this scene


Joe Pesci was amazing in that movie

Home Alone last night. Just not the same as when I was a kid. Still,7/10


----------



## dal user

fonz said:


> Joe Pesci was amazing in that movie
> 
> Home Alone last night. Just not the same as when I was a kid. Still,7/10


I know

'funny how, like funny like a clown?'

Loved that bit


----------



## Toad Licker

Mighty Joe Young


----------



## ourwater

A Far Off Place [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bucket List


----------



## ourwater

The Yellow Handkerchief [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cement


----------



## Euripides

_Fritz Lang_'s *The Testament of Dr. Mabuse* (1933)


----------



## ourwater

My Life as a Dog [1985]


----------



## ourwater

Garden Party [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Panic Room


----------



## Blushy

12 years a slave


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Weeks


----------



## Toad Licker

Mindhunters


----------



## ourwater

Beneath [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## ourwater

The Quiet [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Spies


----------



## Toad Licker

The Island of Dr. Moreau (1977)


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop II


----------



## AceEmoKid

Flaming Creatures by Jack Smith. I watched it upon mention by my professor (we had our final lecture on avant garde and experimental films) and, again, mention for its notoriety in our textbook. If the name wasn't enough to ring some bells in my mind and spark an impish grin at the connotation, the fact that it was banned and seized by the police for being so sexually explicit persuaded me to seek it out on my own time. Essentially, it's a porno. A very aesthetic, avant garde porno with no linear narrative or single consistent scene. Just one surreal cock suck and saggy boob after another, a series of flamboyant and disturbing sex acts (including, I hope staged, gang rape) performed by mostly marginalized sexual "deviants" (transsexuals, drag queens, hermaphrodites) presented under artsy filters on cheap sets with bizarre editing and cinematography that defies traditional film logic -- which I dig, in an odd way. 

For most, Flaming Creatures is the queen of "trash cinema;" the lowest that high art has ever stooped to assault the eyes of its hipster (well, countercultural...but the hippies of the 60s were pretty much precursors to today's hipster) audience. 

But is it really pure pornographic trash, or is it unprecedented genius performance art? Personally, I couldn't conclude in either extreme. I can see the rationale behind both extreme perspectives, and I might be content to say it's a little of both. Flaming Creatures, in the end, is so far from the norm that I simply can't assess how I feel about it; it's incomparable. It's morbidly fascinating, I suppose. I can appreciate the film, even if I didn't exactly leave satisfied or of clear mind, for its audacity in both formal experimental techniques and its taboo content. We need a little strangeness in the world to make us think.


----------



## Euripides

_Benh Zeitlin_'s *Beasts of the Southern Wild* (2012)


----------



## ourwater

Some Kind of Wonderful [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## ourwater

In a Glass Cage [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Promise the Moon


----------



## BizarreReverend

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou

Remind me, we'll send him a red cap and a Speedo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Canyon


----------



## ourwater

Pay It Forward [2000]


----------



## miminka

_goosebumps: night of the living dummy II_ (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Broken Lizard's Super Troopers


----------



## ourwater

Dying Young [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## ourwater

Son of Rambow [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lake Mungo


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## shelbster18

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1996)
The Fox and The Hound (1981)
Frozen (2013) Was better the second time around.


----------



## Perkins

Singles (1992). I will forever associate that movie with the grunge Seattle scene since that's basically the era it took place in.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gran Torino


----------



## ourwater

The Box (I) [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trip


----------



## dogapus

AceEmoKid said:


> Flaming Creatures by Jack Smith. I watched it upon mention by my professor (we had our final lecture on avant garde and experimental films) and, again, mention for its notoriety in our textbook. If the name wasn't enough to ring some bells in my mind and spark an impish grin at the connotation, the fact that it was banned and seized by the police for being so sexually explicit persuaded me to seek it out on my own time. Essentially, it's a porno. A very aesthetic, avant garde porno with no linear narrative or single consistent scene. Just one surreal cock suck and saggy boob after another, a series of flamboyant and disturbing sex acts (including, I hope staged, gang rape) performed by mostly marginalized sexual "deviants" (transsexuals, drag queens, hermaphrodites) presented under artsy filters on cheap sets with bizarre editing and cinematography that defies traditional film logic -- which I dig, in an odd way.
> 
> For most, Flaming Creatures is the queen of "trash cinema;" the lowest that high art has ever stooped to assault the eyes of its hipster (well, countercultural...but the hippies of the 60s were pretty much precursors to today's hipster) audience.
> 
> But is it really pure pornographic trash, or is it unprecedented genius performance art? Personally, I couldn't conclude in either extreme. I can see the rationale behind both extreme perspectives, and I might be content to say it's a little of both. Flaming Creatures, in the end, is so far from the norm that I simply can't assess how I feel about it; it's incomparable. It's morbidly fascinating, I suppose. I can appreciate the film, even if I didn't exactly leave satisfied or of clear mind, for its audacity in both formal experimental techniques and its taboo content. We need a little strangeness in the world to make us think.


Well that's going on my list

Following my NYC stupid crimes kick I just finished the Incident (1967). Parts of the movie were pure poetry, but stuck in the middle of miscreant sludge. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Confined


----------



## Euripides

_Víctor Erice_'s *The Spirit of the Beehive* (1973)










_"In the aftermath of the Spanish Civil War, Ana, a sensitive seven-year-old girl in a rural Spanish hamlet is traumatized after a traveling projectionist screens a print of James Whale's 1931 "Frankenstein" for the village. The youngster is profoundly disturbed by the scenes in which the monster murders the little girl and is later killed himself by the villagers. She questions her sister about the profundities of life and death and believes her older sibling when she tells her that the monster is not dead, but exists as a spirit inhabiting a nearby barn. When a Loyalist soldier, a fugitive from Franco's victorious army, hides out in the barn, Ana crosses from reality into a fantasy world of her own."_

This was one of the more amazing films I've seen lately. Do go and see. If only for the cinematography (Luis Cuadrado! -If know about/like Almendros' work with Malick's Days of Heaven, you'll be sure to love this as well. Every frame might as well've been a painting.)

Also, "traveling projectionist". THIS. This is perfect.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mangler


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mangler 2


----------



## ourwater

River's Edge [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mangler Reborn


----------



## ourwater

Kidco [1984]


----------



## beffa

cloudy with a chance of meatballs

was just on netflix and i was bored so i watched it, ended up falling asleep during


----------



## Toad Licker

Changeling


----------



## ourwater

The Believers [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Failing Better Now


----------



## Toad Licker

Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## Charmander

Fight Club


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Charmander said:


> Fight Club


What did you think of it?


----------



## ourwater

The Offspring [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## 3 AM

Devil's Knot


----------



## ourwater

Sommersby [1993]


----------



## ASB20

Just came back from Captain America: The Winter Soldier.

Superb film; probably the best of the Marvel bunch after the first Iron Man (def better than Avengers.) It's a smart action movie that gets grandiose but not ridiculously so; it's in context with today's interconnected world. Good stuff.


----------



## ourwater

Mermaids [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

First Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Airplane!


----------



## Toad Licker

Paycheck


----------



## notbethmarch

Little Women (1994)


----------



## ourwater

Orphans of the Storm [1921]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wolvesbayne


----------



## Toad Licker

The Task


----------



## Charmander

Diacetylmorphine said:


> What did you think of it?


Really enjoyed it, I'd never watched it before and wasn't expecting the twist at the end.


----------



## Thomasjs81

Nymphomaniac (both parts). The loveliest LVT film(s) he's ever made. I've always been left cold with his films, especially 'Dancer in the Dark' which was like death rubbed all up in your face. Whammy.


----------



## ourwater

Murphy's Romance [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fog


----------



## Toad Licker

Desperate Escape


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ASB20 said:


> Just came back from Captain America: The Winter Soldier.
> 
> Superb film; probably the best of the Marvel bunch after the first Iron Man (def better than Avengers.) It's a smart action movie that gets grandiose but not ridiculously so; it's in context with today's interconnected world. Good stuff.


It's rare i say this about a superhero movie, but the fight scenes were good.

*spoiler*Nice touch adding George St Pierre as a villain lol. Hearing his Quebec accent made me laugh.


----------



## ourwater

A Father for Charlie [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## ourwater

Jane Eyre [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

True Bloodthirst


----------



## dogapus

Slave of the Cannibal God
Just don't. Whatever draws you to it. Why. Don't.


----------



## BizarreReverend

^
Ain't nothing wrong with a little Italian exploitation. The trailer looked ravishingly exciting, which most Z-grade crapola flicks aren't.


Godfather II - For the 254th time, I counted.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Brick Mansions


----------



## ourwater

Chances Are [1989]


----------



## Charmander

So I watched Pulp Fiction for the first time, and I thought it was amazing! I even enjoyed it more than Fight Club, and I'm not the biggest Tarantino fan. I also watched Man of Steel earlier which I found really boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## ourwater

Dennis the Menace [1993]


----------



## Strange Love

Mystic River and Vertigo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Minkiro

Labor Day


----------



## ourwater

Pathfinder [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete


----------



## shelbster18

What's Eating Gilbert Grape. One of my all time fave movies. x)


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete Kills


----------



## sad vlad

Her.


----------



## ourwater

To Die For [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mr. Destiny


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Country


----------



## Charmander

SW: A New Hope


----------



## ourwater

Onegin [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Iselilja

Frozen, and I loved it.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

The new Carrie, starring Chloe Moretz. She is very unconvincing as a social outcast mainly because of how pretty she is. It was inferior compared to the original, to say the least.


----------



## BizarreReverend

To Catch A Thief


----------



## TryingMara

Oculus


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

TryingMara said:


> Oculus


Is it worth watching?


----------



## dogapus

BizarreReverend said:


> ^
> Ain't nothing wrong with a little Italian exploitation. The trailer looked ravishingly exciting, which most Z-grade crapola flicks aren't.


Well I liked Cannibal Holocaust and read that this one topped the movies that came out in a similar vein. Just everything about it pissed me off and was left a little baffled because I can usually take something positive away from a movie lol

Possessed (1931) Never have been into romance movies, but this one I enjoyed because it involved issues of class and background. And the train scene. So good.

And I finally saw Psycho last night! It's been a long time coming, and I am so glad it was never spoiled for me.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Solaris by Tarkovsky


----------



## Toad Licker

I Do (But I Don't)


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue-Eyed Butcher


----------



## ourwater

Afraid of the Dark [1991]


----------



## andy0128

Xmen


----------



## Toad Licker

You've Got Mail


----------



## Toad Licker

Kinky Boots


----------



## ourwater

Wicked Little Things [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## housebunny

Just rewatched Close Encounters of the Third Kind. One of the best movies ever made.


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Frankenstein's Army'. It was ****in' rad.


----------



## The Islander

housebunny said:


> Just rewatched Close Encounters of the Third Kind. One of the best movies ever made.


 That movie is just perfect!

I watched The Amazing Spider-Man 2, definitely one of my favourite movies now. Can't wait for its DVD-release.


----------



## ourwater

The Parent Trap [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## TryingMara

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Is it worth watching?


I enjoyed it. Most of the action happens in the second hour, but I found it entertaining. Karen Gillan was a big draw for me, so maybe I'm biased, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## Duskily

The Other Woman[2014]

My goodness is Kate Upton sexy..


----------



## ourwater

Margot at the Wedding [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Somewhere [2010]


----------



## PillsHere

Amazing Spiderman 2.
Wasn't expecting it to be very good. For a comic book movie it was awesome, and much better than the Spiderman movies and first Amazing Spiderman since this one seemed to be geared more towards comic fans and older viewers rather than kids. Much more emotional and dramatic, pushes boundaries.


----------



## ourwater

The Good Girl [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wish List


----------



## ourwater

The 400 Blows [1959]


----------



## Toad Licker

Nearlyweds


----------



## ourwater

The Grand Highway [1987]


----------



## lintu

The Wind Rises (Hayao Miyazaki movie)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spiderwick Chronicles


----------



## Toad Licker

Eagle vs. Shark


----------



## ourwater

Les marmottes [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Illtown


----------



## Thomasjs81

Bride Wars (2009)

Anne Hathaway saved it, as she always does. I love her to bits.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Duskily

Pink Flamingos

Don't judge me..


----------



## ourwater

Margaret [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand by Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Body Shot (1994)


----------



## Charmander

The Phantom Menace


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bleeding


----------



## shelbster18

The Silence (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Doppelganger [1993]


----------



## Euripides

_Nagisa Ōshima_'s *The Man Who Left His Will on Film* (1970)

























Three stills because it's so damn pretty, ok.


----------



## Toad Licker

Raspberry Magic


----------



## Toad Licker

Happily N'Ever After


----------



## ourwater

Bad Moon [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man With One Red Shoe


----------



## ourwater

Flightplan [2005]


----------



## karenw

Rush - James Hunt


----------



## Charmander

^^ Flightplan's a good film. 

Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Toad Licker

Bucky Larson: Born to Be a Star


----------



## inerameia

The history of Trunks

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Okay, I just watched 'Running Scared'.. 
Holy ****ing Geezus, my brain is ****ed!
That was one of the most powerful movies I've ever seen. Ever.


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Wilderness


----------



## IveGotToast

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Okay, I just watched 'Running Scared'..
> Holy ****ing Geezus, my brain is ****ed!
> That was one of the most powerful movies I've ever seen. Ever.


Paul Walkers best. I think that movie proved he was more than blonde Keanu Reeves.


----------



## IveGotToast

Knights Of Badassdom

Pretty crappy movie, but i enjoyed the effort. 

Plus it was cool to see River Tam, Tyrion Lannister, and Abed Nadir in the same movie.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

IveGotToast said:


> Paul Walkers best. I think that movie proved he was more than blonde Keanu Reeves.


Holy crap, man! That movie just took all my emotions, put them in a blender and made a mind-blowing smoothie! Lol
Like I can't even think straight now! :lol


----------



## ourwater

The Fugitive [1993]


----------



## green9206

RoboCop reboot.
Not as good as the original but still a good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Order of Death


----------



## Toad Licker

Back When We Were Grownups


----------



## ourwater

Army of Crime [2009]


----------



## IveGotToast

Hunger and 12 Years A Slave.

Hunger was really good, but it sort of dragged. There was one unedited scene that lasted about 15 - 20 minutes, and was just two characters talking. I respect that, but it did make the movie feel slow. 

12 Years A Slave was really well acted, but there was nothing really unique about it. I did like Benidict Cumberbatch's character. He showed that not all slave owners were sadists who beat their slaves all day. Still guilty, but some how less guilty.


----------



## Toad Licker

Generation Gap


----------



## Benjo the apathetic

*The amazing spider man 2*

Argggggy!!! The worst spider man film ever in my opinion.


----------



## shelbster18

How I Live Now. This movie gave me chills on a couple of parts. I thought it was good and I liked how they used a young cast for a movie like this. Saoirse Ronan is amazing. O_O Just didn't like her character at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## ourwater

Closed for Winter [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

DeepStar Six


----------



## ourwater

Switching Goals [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Prince of Central Park


----------



## Wirt




----------



## ourwater

I Could Never Be Your Woman [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Passion Fish


----------



## ourwater

Jamon Jamon [1992]


----------



## ourwater

The Book of Stars [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fletch


----------



## Toad Licker

Hart's War


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue River


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fisher King


----------



## Toad Licker

Nora Roberts' High Noon


----------



## 141079

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey! I've never really been into the LOTR lore, but I gotta say the movie was awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beowulf (2007)


----------



## ourwater

Martian Child [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

What the Deaf Man Heard


----------



## bewareofyou

Secondhand Lions


----------



## ourwater

Tiny Furniture [2010]


----------



## ourwater

The Bicycle Thief (Ladri di biciclette) [1948]


----------



## AngelClare

Blue Jasmine -- great movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Sparrow (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Friends with Money [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Invasion


----------



## 141079

The Hobbit 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Boogeyman


----------



## lunarc

The Breakfast Club. Loved it.


----------



## lunarc

Knocked up. Sweet. A little funny.


----------



## ourwater

Practical Magic [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## BizarreReverend

Ben & Arthur


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## ourwater

Soul Surfer [2011]


----------



## digitalbath

Noah. It was a big ball of f/ucked up.


----------



## Toad Licker

Holiday Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Spring Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker

P.S. I Love You


----------



## ourwater

A Single Girl [1995]


----------



## ourwater

Tito and Me [1992] "Tito i ja" (original title)


----------



## The Enemy Within

Captain America : The First Avenger (2011)


----------



## Junimoon11

wow, well that was a coincidence... Captain America: The winter soldier :b


----------



## ourwater

The Canterville Ghost [1986]


----------



## Kalliber

jeepers creepers


----------



## ourwater

Freeway [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of the Garden


----------



## ourwater

Sonny Boy [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fire in the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Touch


----------



## ourwater

Silkwood [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Only You


----------



## Toad Licker

Remember Me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Couch Trip


----------



## ourwater

The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane [1976]


----------



## nullnaught

serial mom..................:~D


----------



## Toad Licker

Village of the Damned (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Meteor Man


----------



## ourwater

The Thirteenth Floor [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Noce blanche [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nightmare Nanny


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe Dirt


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## ourwater

Down by Law [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumberer: When Harry Met Lloyd


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## ourwater

Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive Angry


----------



## ourwater

Dawn of the Dead [2004]


----------



## IveGotToast

Kill Bill 1 and 2


----------



## Fat Man

South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut.
Man, I love the opening song to this movie.



IveGotToast said:


> Kill Bill 1 and 2


Haha, I was just about to watch this.


----------



## Charmander

Frozen. I hate this word but oh my, that was overrated!


----------



## Toad Licker

Drag Me to Hell


----------



## ourwater

The Book Thief [2013]


----------



## hmweasley

I just saw the end of Lincoln because my dad was watching it. It looked pretty good. I'll probably watch it at some point in the future.


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## ourwater

Eye of the Tiger [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Arachnophobia


----------



## shelbster18

We Are What We Are. The ending was like the best part. lol That was badass.


----------



## ourwater

Match Point [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Inhuman Resources


----------



## millenniumman75

The Way, Way Back


----------



## tilo brown eyes

Half Baked. With Dave Chappelle and Rachel True.
I love this movie, it's hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

Carrie [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for Terra


----------



## Mr Bacon

*King of Devil's Island.* Fantastic 2011 Norwegian film. Top notch acting, characters you care about. Would recommend.


----------



## Paper Samurai

The Raid: Redemption.


----------



## ourwater

We Bought a Zoo [2011]


----------



## DanCan

Toad Licker said:


> Battle for Terra


Dude, you're burning through the movies on Netflix ! I already did :/ Now it's like 20 mins of searching through to find something good.. I'm gonna have to start watching the 2.5 Star movies soon :/

Last movie I watched was on Putlocker... who Mbosh told me about.. he he. 
The Robocop remake. I thought was awesome. The effects were pretty great.


----------



## MindOverMood

Bad Grandpa

Felt awkward as hell watching some of the scenes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## davidc

The Raid 2


----------



## ourwater

Sightseers [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## BizarreReverend

The Philadelphia Story

Cary Grant can do whatever he wants to me


----------



## ourwater

Little Sweetheart [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## netherclaws

The Silence of the Lambs, first time watching it- it was quite creepy. But a good movie nevertheless.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Amazing Spider-Man 2. It was good. I knew what was going to happen. It's what the studios were afraid to do in the first trilogy.

As for Amazing Spider-Man 3, I'm calling it now: Sinister Six.


----------



## OwlGirl

Columbus Circle


----------



## SmartCar

Tennesee (2008), The Amazing Spider Man 1 & Think Like a Man:yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider


----------



## Toad Licker

Killer Mountain


----------



## Charmander

Despicable Me


----------



## twitchy666

*Beautiful Mind*

in 2001?

didn't take it seriously until right now until tonight shown on TV!

I Relish all legacy movies on TV.

I'm waiting for Starred Up to be on TV

Life was really good in 2001. Only had headtrouble since about 2006
and being controlled and stopped from continuing my life.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mongolian Death Worms


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic River


----------



## dogapus

Serpico


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Outdoors


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole


----------



## Toad Licker

The Invoking


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gate


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from New York


----------



## Toad Licker

The Love Letter ( 1998 )


----------



## ourwater

The Forest for the Trees (Der Wald vor lauter Bäumen) [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

November


----------



## ourwater

Doubt [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Titan A.E.


----------



## Owl-99

Toad Licker said:


> Titan A.E.


I think someone is a movie junkie.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Frozen (for the second time). Or, more accurately, half of Frozen. I fell asleep.


----------



## ourwater

The Opposite of Sex [1998]


----------



## EndlessBlu

Anchorman 2

Holy s***, that was the worst movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Toad Licker

Flannel Pajamas


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Frozen. Was suckered into seeing it. I honestly don't get the hype of that movie. It was good but I wasn't floored like everyone else is. The Lion King will always beat that in terms of animation and songs and just about everything. As will Beauty and the Beast, Hunchback of Notre Dame, etc... :roll


----------



## Kalliber

Mean girls xD


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Dredd - 2012


----------



## Toad Licker

The Purge


----------



## The Enemy Within

Captain America : The Winter Soldier

Not as good as the first one IMO, but still the best Marvel adaptation to movies so far.


----------



## Toad Licker

One Missed Call


----------



## Toad Licker

Cross My Heart


----------



## Ally

Up. Love this movie even though it's so sad


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Solid Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker

Pack of Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## uziq

I saw Neighbors over the weekend. It was decent. Hard for me to not like a movie with Seth Rogen in it though haha.


----------



## ourwater

A Thousand Acres [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Plainsong


----------



## ourwater

Poison Ivy [1992]


----------



## dogapus

Dune


----------



## Toad Licker

The Executioner's Song


----------



## ourwater

Instructions Not Included [2013]


----------



## fonz

Bladerunner(1982) and The Sure Thing(1985)


----------



## Toad Licker

Near Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## Toad Licker

The Conspirator


----------



## Toad Licker

Aladdin and the Death Lamp


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet II


----------



## redblurr

Generation Iron


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet III


----------



## ourwater

I Know My First Name Is Steven [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## Kalliber

Jeepers creepers


----------



## dogapus

I've been on a Cronenberg bender for some days.
Videodrome, Naked Lunch, Dangerous Method, and Scanners


----------



## Toad Licker

Mail Order Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocketeer


----------



## ourwater

Now and Then [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Apartment 1303


----------



## Toad Licker

The New Guy


----------



## Redfan45x

The Lord of The Rings (1978 version) and Time Bandits.


----------



## Toad Licker

Joy Road


----------



## IcedOver

Went to _The Amazing Spider-Man 2_ in 3D. People have been crapping on it, but it's really not that bad. Sure, it's probably the worst of the Spidey flicks, but none of them is really that awful in any way. I think the main problem with both of these reboot movies is that they were page-one reboots in the first place, or at least so detailed page-one reboots. You can tell that the filmmakers tried to do things differently enough but not too differently, such as substituting Peter's parents for Uncle Ben as far as the lost relative he pines for. The whole thing with his father is just very boring and obvious in this film. Electro is a pretty okay villain in this, but Green Goblin sucks and the big, well-known comic book scene done in this certainly doesn't have the gravitas that it had in the comic and ended so abruptly it was jarring. Just a comment -- any of you who like the Spidey comics should check out The Superior Spider-Man. It's over now, but I've collected the entire run and am almost done with it. It's a real fun comic: Doctor Octopus had switched minds with Peter, and Peter died in Ock's body. This comic deals with Doc Ock as the new Spider-Man.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chain Letter


----------



## ourwater

Appointment with Death [1988]


----------



## Blue Wolf

Transsiberian.


----------



## midnightson

The Toxic Avenger Part 2


----------



## ourwater

The Poker House [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Killer Pad


----------



## Toad Licker

Insidious


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell's Kitchen


----------



## ourwater

Things We Lost in the Fire [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Thicker Than Water


----------



## ourwater

A Perfect Getaway [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Johnson Family Vacation


----------



## ourwater

Your Sister's Sister [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## ourwater

The Gold Diggers [1983]


----------



## Blue Wolf

North by Northwest (1959) and Mystic River (2003)


----------



## Toad Licker

Neighbors (1981)


----------



## ourwater

The Ultimate Gift [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## BizarreReverend

Jack and Jill


----------



## Kalliber

Mean girls again xD


----------



## Toad Licker

Reeker


----------



## Toad Licker

No Man's Land: The Rise of Reeker


----------



## Darktower776

Amazing Spider-Man 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Fifty Pills


----------



## ourwater

Gold Diggers: The Secret of Bear Mountain [1995]


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Harold And Maude


----------



## Toad Licker

6 Month Rule


----------



## sad vlad

Pompeii.

Many cliches and a very unlikely ending.


----------



## ourwater

Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close [2011]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Godzilla 3D (2014)
-Hours



Paper Samurai said:


> The Raid: Redemption.





davidc said:


> The Raid 2


Well done! :clap


----------



## Winterwalk

Shrink


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## ourwater

L'effrontée [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sight


----------



## elitebutterfly

Plague Dogs 1982.. oh them feels...


----------



## ourwater

The Miracle of Kathy Miller [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Striking Distance


----------



## shelbster18

Godzilla (2014). My only complaint was that there should have been more monster fighting. :[


----------



## IveGotToast

The Way Way Back


----------



## mr hoang

I just watched neighbors with seth rogen. Hilarious!!


----------



## buklti

I shouldve seen Neighbors, but saw Godzilla instead. It sucked big time.


----------



## buklti

Toad Licker said:


> Striking Distance


Theres this old Irish saying that says, dont listen to old Italian sayings. Love that line.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

shelbster18 said:


> Godzilla (2014). My only complaint was that there should have been more monster fighting. :[


It was great, wasn't it!?  I found the sheer size of the monsters mind-blowing! :eyes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Sin said:


> Yea it wasn't bad, better than i expected


Same  I didn't have high expectations for it, so I was quite impressed..


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman


----------



## 141079

The Shawshank Redemption...

I've seen it like 3 times already, but it never gets old.


----------



## mezzoforte

^
Good movie!

The last movie I watched was _In Secret_. I thought it was good. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman II: The Return of Durant


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman III: Die Darkman Die


----------



## MyChi

Saw Godzilla a few days ago... Greatest film of the year!


----------



## ourwater

The Long Day Closes [1992]


----------



## Aribeth

Dallas Buyers Club (2013)
7.8/10. Pretty good. I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Born Bad


----------



## Euripides

Elysium
The Wolf of Wall Street
_de Antonio's_ Point of Order!

_Yasujirō Ozu_'s *Tokyo Story* (1953)









_Yôji Yamada_'s *Tokyo Family* (2013)









And of course _Jim Sharman (actually Tim Curry's)_ *The Rocky Horror Picture Show* (1975) [rewatch x ?]


----------



## Marko3

yesterday was to movies... saw Divergent.. good movie imdb 7.4


----------



## ourwater

After Hours [1985]


----------



## Roscoe

Children of Men (2007)


----------



## shelbster18

ItsEasierToRun said:


> It was great, wasn't it!?  I found the sheer size of the monsters mind-blowing! :eyes


Yea. I know, right? It was so awesome in theatres. I liked hearing Godzilla's powerful roar. xD I had to keep moving in my seat, though. It was uncomfortable sitting like that but it's always like that in the movie theatre. At least to me.  I won't spoil anything for other people but there was one part that I didn't expect. I think it was like 45 minutes or an hour into the movie. I'll just keep it as vague as that.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Reverend


----------



## The Islander

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

Gulliver's Travels (2010)


----------



## ourwater

The Pagemaster [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Toolbox Murders


----------



## Aribeth

American History X (1998)
8.9/10. SUCH a good movie!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

My Daughter's Secret


----------



## ourwater

Some Girls [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Peacock [2010]


----------



## catcharay

Godzhilla. 
I liked it even though i was about to fall asleep. It was silly some parts, mainly w the character reactions and neatly tied coincidences. Gozilla is kind of porky in this

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## IveGotToast

Pain And Gain

Michael Bay's best.


----------



## Kascheritt

Godzilla. It was kind of creepy and I loved it.


----------



## 141079

missamanda said:


> I live near the prison where that was filmed. I just toured it a few weeks ago.


Lucky you. I'd love to visit that place.


----------



## Kalliber

Enders game


----------



## Toad Licker

A Walk in the Clouds


----------



## IcedOver

Went to _Donnie Darko_ (original version) in a theater which was showing it via DVD projection. The projection was rather dark. I've been to other old movies at this theater and the projection was similarly bad, but for this film it seemed extra dark and quite annoying. When I was waiting for the trolley afterwards, I spotted two bunnies running around. Heh.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunger Games


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Pollyanna


----------



## ourwater

Flirting [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## ourwater

An Education [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Think Tank


----------



## Aribeth

City of God (2002)
8.6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath


----------



## ourwater

Future Weather [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Singles [1992]


----------



## ourwater

Let Me In [2010]


----------



## mirya

Wolfenstein - a new beginning


----------



## goldenfishy

Godzilla (the one that just came out in theaters)


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## ourwater

Defiance [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Misa mi [2003]


----------



## Kalliber

Mama Mia xD


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Rome


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruby Sparks


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive


----------



## Toad Licker

Triassic Attack


----------



## Toad Licker

Johnny Be Good


----------



## shelbster18

Love Object. lmao I watched it for ****s and giggles. This dude buys a sex doll in the movie and treats it like a human. Not that it would be funny in real life but I thought it was funny in the movie. It's always better watching a funny movie with someone else. xD


----------



## Toad Licker

35 & Ticking


----------



## ourwater

Harry and the Hendersons [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Dead


----------



## KiwiGirl

Captain Phillips. Was a really good movie.


----------



## Aribeth

Primal Fear (1996)
8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Slow Burn


----------



## ourwater

Sweet Home Alabama [2002]


----------



## spand

The Heat


----------



## ourwater

The Client [1994]


----------



## Putin

Speed. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Circle (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker

Midway to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name is Nobody


----------



## Toad Licker

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Toad Licker

Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## Toad Licker

Exorcismus


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## ourwater

The Invasion [2007]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Godzilla (2014) It was ok. I kind of didn't like it.


----------



## ourwater

Red Heat [1988]


----------



## slyfox

Watched Godzilla 1998 again. As a kid I used to watch all the old Japanese Godzilla movies. This movie differs a lot from them but I don't see why it is so hated. A lot of people complain that this Godzilla is too easy to kill, but I think they were trying to aim for a more realistic American version. Maybe I'm biased because I really liked it as a kid. I'll have to see the new Godzilla movie and see what I think. 

I should re-watch some of the old Godzilla movies. I think they'd bore my girlfriend with all the guys dressed in monster suits etc lol. I know my favorite of the old ones is the original black and white one(at least the version with the American reporter). Not sure if you can get that one with just the Japanese cast dubbed. I have a lot of them somewhere on VHS but don't have a VHS player that works.


----------



## ourwater

The Girl by the Lake [2007]


----------



## ourwater

My Girl [1991]


----------



## Dream King

I watched the original 'Back to the Future' to cheer myself up really.I saw it in the theater when it first came out,I was 11 years old at the time and it is a wonderful childhood memory.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Lines


----------



## Toad Licker

Frozen River


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker

Dogma


----------



## ourwater

The Unspoken Truth [1995]


----------



## AceEmoKid

The Lego Movie. It was _awesome._ :yay


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers Bloom


----------



## Toad Licker

Freaky Friday (1976)


----------



## ourwater

Wendy and Lucy [2008]


----------



## shelbster18

JustThisGuy said:


> Godzilla (2014) It was ok. I kind of didn't like it.


I'm disappointed in you.  I'm just kidding. :b I thought it was pretty good. Just had one complaint with the movie. xD My sister likes to say Godzirra. Haha.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tart


----------



## ourwater

Never Cry Wolf [1983]


----------



## Aribeth

The Shining (1980)
5/10. This was an utter waste of time. Extremely overrated.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## JustThisGuy

shelbster18 said:


> I'm disappointed in you.  I'm just kidding. :b I thought it was pretty good. Just had one complaint with the movie. xD My sister likes to say Godzirra. Haha.


You know, when it finished, I thought your comment about how it needed more monster fighting. You were totally right.


----------



## ourwater

The Girl on the Train [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## ourwater

The New Daughter [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

25th Hour


----------



## Aribeth

Toad Licker wants an award for movie addiction.
Somebody give it to him!


----------



## Toad Licker

Down the Shore


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Kascheritt

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## Nitrogen

Perfect Blue.

Really intriguing in terms of the psychological aspects, a touch of multiple personality disorder, and a mind**** of a plot. I understand the gist of what happened, but I'll probably have to revisit the film a few more times to really get it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker

Drones


----------



## ourwater

An American Crime [2007]


----------



## Charmander

Saving Mr Banks


----------



## Toad Licker

Just One of the Guys


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Ghostbusters, the first one.


----------



## The Islander

Flubber. I hadn't watch it in almost 10 years, didn't remember how silly it is


----------



## ourwater

The Wicker Man [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pterodactyl


----------



## ourwater

Journey of Natty Gann [1985]


----------



## ourwater

Times and Winds (Bes Vakit) [2006]


----------



## 24madrid12

The 36th Chamber of Shaolin- one of the greatest martial arts movie. 8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25

The Lion King. Always will be my favorite animated film


----------



## ourwater

The Spectacular Now [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Sleepy Hollow [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Perfect Sisters [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Switch


----------



## mr hoang

Watched the new X Men yesterday. I liked it. Was hoping for more action though. And certain other characters.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Toad Licker

Mutant Hunt


----------



## mooncake

Blue Is the Warmest Colour


----------



## Toad Licker

Shallow Hal


----------



## Toad Licker

Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## c224

Evening


----------



## Toad Licker

Programmed to Kill


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pirates! Band of Misfits


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Garden [1987]


----------



## ourwater

Jane Eyre [1943]


----------



## Toad Licker

Vamps


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruby Ring


----------



## Toad Licker

The Heavenly Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Heatstroke


----------



## ourwater

The Island on Bird Street [1997]


----------



## mezzoforte

Blood Diamond

I thought it was really good!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bagdad Cafe


----------



## shortcake

Bruce Almighty :3


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Vengeance


----------



## Toad Licker

The Names of Love


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sessions


----------



## ourwater

Little Miss Marker [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Before Sunset


----------



## hypestyle

_Heaven is For Real-_

Basic plot: Pastor's kid has to get emergency surgery; in the aftermath, the son insists he's seen heaven, which prompts a crisis of faith for the dad and manages to create a mini-controversy in their community.

Lots of great wide shots of wherever this was shot at (assumed to be small-town Nebraska in the plot.) The message never gets too grating, there's no random proselytizing from every other character.

Greg Kinnear and Thomas Hayden Church were both pretty convincing.. The child actors were surprisingly effective; it never came across as 'obvious' that they were just saying some lines.

The "heaviness" of the plot never gets too bleak; the ending may be a little pat for some, but it's probably just right for the audiences _Heaven _is aimed for.


----------



## ourwater

Dark Floors [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Sotto il mio giardino [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Alpha Dog


----------



## ourwater

The Fire Next Time [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Horde


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruins


----------



## Toad Licker

Them (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Souls


----------



## Nitrogen

Mulholland Drive.

My initial reaction: wat


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Toad Licker

Compliance


----------



## Toad Licker

The Invention of Lying


----------



## Toad Licker

Gran Torino


----------



## ourwater

Half Moon Street [1986]


----------



## ourwater

The Hunt for Red October [1990]


----------



## ourwater

Deceptions [1985]


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Step Up 3-D

I'm going to dance like them now! New life goal! Haha, it'll probably last like 3 days before I get lazy again.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Repulsion (1965)

I was reading about catalepsy. I thought I might have something like that. It's about a woman's gradual degeneration. She has a Platonic stillness, like a still cloud or pool flashed upon by lightning. I prefer the atmosphere of older films like this to the synthetic hysteria of modern ones. Because the silence is empty, it's somehow fuller and transfixing. There is always something in the background in modern films.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Discoverers


----------



## Toad Licker

Chlorine


----------



## Toad Licker

Strip Search


----------



## ourwater

The Outside Chance of Maximilian Glick [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## heyJude

Neighbors. I love Seth Rogen!


----------



## ourwater

The Ice Storm [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## ourwater

Ulee's Gold [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jonah Hex


----------



## Toad Licker

No Country for Old Men


----------



## ByStorm

Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs 2


----------



## Goopus

The Emperor's New Groove, it was an awesome nostalgia ride.


----------



## mezzoforte

Currently watching a movie called _Frequenices_. It's really good and unique so far.


----------



## ourwater

A Lonely Place to Die [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Our Very Own [1950]


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice Upside Down


----------



## Toad Licker

Slayground


----------



## andy0128

kickass


----------



## Toad Licker

The Uninvited (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serendipity


----------



## Toad Licker

Dutch


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Foxfire


----------



## ourwater

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Moon (2009)


----------



## ourwater

I Love You to Death [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash (2004)


----------



## ourwater

The Burning Bed [1984]


----------



## ourwater

One Missed Call [2008]


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Pan's Labyrinth. The music was brilliant, I honestly enjoyed it but really the faun freaks me the **** out and I found the scene with the giant toad absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Russkies


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness


----------



## Toad Licker

Java Heat


----------



## Toad Licker

Ain't Them Bodies Saints


----------



## ourwater

Sherrybaby [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

L!fe Happens


----------



## ourwater

The Hugga Bunch [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cradle of Fear


----------



## JustThisGuy

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## mezzoforte

JustThisGuy said:


> X-Men: Days of Future Past


Lucky. D: I'm still waiting for a decent version of that to come online lol. You should see Frequencies if you haven't already.


----------



## JustThisGuy

mezzoforte said:


> Lucky. D: I'm still waiting for a decent version of that to come online lol. You should see Frequencies if you haven't already.


Cool, I'll look for it.


----------



## ourwater

Breathing Lessons [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Highway


----------



## Toad Licker

Case 39


----------



## Dan the man

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## ourwater

Freaky Friday [1976]


----------



## mr hoang

I watched godzilla last night. Was a bit disapointed. It got a bit boring towards the end.


----------



## ourwater

The People Next Door [1996]


----------



## Chupacabra Werewolf

Silence of the lambs.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Atonement. I did'nt like the book, the same for the film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beau Jest ( 2008 )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Body Heat


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## Toad Licker

Skipped Parts


----------



## Princess Gustopher

Blackfish

Was pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## Golden Angel

The Bodyguard (1992)


----------



## ourwater

Second-Hand Hearts [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother, May I Sleep with Danger?


----------



## kaylaaa

X-Men: Days of Future Past!


----------



## ourwater

From Within [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## ourwater

Airspeed [1998]


----------



## Sgt Pepper

The Third Man (1949)


----------



## ourwater

To Grandmother's House We Go [1992]


----------



## ourwater

Point Last Seen [1998]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Power
~ Basic Instinct


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet


----------



## Toad Licker

God Is Great, and I'm Not


----------



## Toad Licker

Showgirls


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Birds


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kill List


----------



## Toad Licker

Wholly Moses!


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder by Death


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Toad Licker

Funny Games


----------



## Folded Edge

The Wolverine


----------



## moneyformovies

X-Men Days of Future Past 
Do not recommend taking kids to see this, took my six year old brother and he was covering his eyes for half the film


----------



## Aquisse

Eureka by Shinji Aoyama


----------



## Toad Licker

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## mr hoang

moneyformovies said:


> X-Men Days of Future Past
> Do not recommend taking kids to see this, took my six year old brother and he was covering his eyes for half the film


Really? What was so freightening about it lol


----------



## EndlessBlu

Deliverance lol


----------



## slyfox

Pacific Rim


----------



## astrac1890

Drinking Buddies (2013)


----------



## mr hoang

astrac1890 said:


> Drinking Buddies (2013)


I've seen that. Wasn't really what I expected. It got boring but in the end I can see the point of the movie. there seemed to be alot of real life moments in this movie.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

21 Jump Street is on TV right now. So far, its pretty funny.


----------



## ourwater

Magic In the Water [1995]


----------



## mezzoforte

The Amazing Spider-man 2


----------



## ourwater

Fragile [2005]


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

X-Men Days of future Past

some guy walked out in the middle of the movie and yelled 'Sh*t Movie" lol, can't say I completely disagreed with him.


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No Way Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns II


----------



## Unknown0001

Johnny english


----------



## Toad Licker

Disorganized Crime


----------



## Toad Licker

These Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## ourwater

Firestarter: Rekindled [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

2010: Moby Dick


----------



## ourwater

No Deposit, No Return [1976]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sin City


----------



## ourwater

Waiting for the Light [1990]


----------



## Perkins

X-Men: Days of Future Past (2014)


----------



## ourwater

Lots Of Luck [1985]


----------



## Jammer25

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets

Never really got into the whole Potter series when they were released, only now am I watching the movies.


----------



## ourwater

Kathy O' [1958]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

13 sin


----------



## Toad Licker

The Broken Circle Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker

Beyond Loch Ness


----------



## Martimnp

Grave of The Fireflies. It's an anime movie about a young boy and his sister trying to survive in Japan during World War II. It destroid me emotionally


----------



## Morbid

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker

Holiday Heart


----------



## Toad Licker

A Place for Annie


----------



## Toad Licker

Ellie Parker


----------



## shelbster18

Darkman (1990). Watched it with my sister. I didn't see all of it. I saw like the last half or hour of the movie. It was somewhat strange but I kind of liked it. I knew that was Liam Neeson in that movie. xD The more I looked at him, the more I thought it wasn't him. Usually, it seems to be the other way around. It looked like this movie was in the 70s. O_O I'm not even kidding. So I guess that's why I thought it wasn't him. Ha. It was funny in a way but liked the special effects or whatever on the guy's face and the action in it.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Zodiac.


----------



## ourwater

Untamed Love [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Ask My Children


----------



## Euripides

_Oliver Stone_'s *JFK* (1991)









_Kôji Morimoto, Tensai Okamura & Katsuhiro Ōtomo_'s *Memories* (1995)









_Nuri Bilge Ceylan_'s *Once Upon a Time in Anatolia* (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Aftermath


----------



## ourwater

I Saw What You Did [1965]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## ourwater

Raid On Entebbe [1976]


----------



## Robot the Human

The World's End - I wasn't impressed, especially because of the ending.


----------



## ourwater

Oh, God [1977]


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil

Godzilla 2014. It was pretty great.


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil

Vincenzo said:


> (Like, shouldn't my post count have been halved with the deletion of the old one?)
> 
> Apocalypto
> 
> The fact that it's subtitled totally makes it more realistic and personally involves you in the scenario, because Mayan tribesmen communicated by reading text accompanied by an unfamiliar language.


Oh my gosh, I love that movie. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## ourwater

Tightrope [1984]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Inside


----------



## Toad Licker

There's Something About Mary


----------



## Toad Licker

American Loser


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## ourwater

Rosetta [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chinese Box


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Secretary
~ Inside Llewyn Davis


----------



## Toad Licker

The Journey of August King


----------



## ourwater

Reservation Road [2007]


----------



## TryingMara

The Imposter


----------



## Toad Licker

Barricade


----------



## ourwater

The Parent Trap II [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

How To Kill Your Neighbor's Dog


----------



## Darktower776

X-Men Days of Future Past


----------



## ourwater

Only When I Laugh [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

47 Ronin


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## ourwater

Child of Rage [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Life Interrupted


----------



## Darktower776

A Million Ways To Die In The West


----------



## centhia

The Color of Rain (2014) was the last movie I watched.


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Tokztero

Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue Is the Warmest Color


----------



## Toad Licker

Getting Played


----------



## Toad Licker

Never Let Me Go


----------



## Toad Licker

We Are What We Are


----------



## Toad Licker

Broken Arrow (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

The River Why


----------



## ourwater

Pups [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Black Rock

Resolution


----------



## mr hoang

Toad Licker said:


> The Shawshank Redemption


Holy crap you watch alot of movies lol.


----------



## Perkins

Neighbors (2014). It was hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

Class Action [1991]


----------



## ourwater

White House Down [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Alice Sweet Alice [1976]


----------



## Toad Licker

Once in the Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Under Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## ourwater

Closed Circuit [2013]


----------



## Euripides

_Miloš Forman_'s *Loves of a Blonde* (1965)


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## Toad Licker

Larger Than Life


----------



## ourwater

The Dangerous Lives of Altar Boys [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black


----------



## IcedOver

_Godzilla_ in 3D. It would fall in the "totally average" category, but it's certainly better than _Pacific Rim_. I'd never viewed any of the Japanese Godzilla movies before, but I watched three before this, including the original. The man in suit and the cheesy feel of those movies is definitely more enjoyable than CGI, although Godzilla looks pretty good in this movie. I just don't know that Godzilla works as a Western movie; he's such a distinctly Japanese creation. The "human story" in this is quite bad, and gets worse once the great Bryan Cranston disappears from the film about 45 minutes in. The director did the quite transparent thing of trying to Spielberg it up by focusing on small perspectives against the backdrop of the fighting -- a little girl looking on at devastation, a dog reacting to it, etc. It's slightly cringeworthy, and he keeps pulling away from the Godzilla fights. What I like is that it's not just about Godzilla causing destruction; he's the hero of the film.


----------



## Euripides

_Masaki Kobayashi_'s *Harakiri *(1962)


----------



## ourwater

Relative Fear [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black II


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black 3


----------



## ourwater

First Kid [1996]


----------



## Citrine

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Toad Licker

Being There


----------



## ourwater

Fiorile [1993]


----------



## mezzoforte

Walk of Shame


----------



## WillYouStopDave

ourwater said:


> The Hunt for Red October [1990]


 One of my favorites. In fact, I haven't seen it for years. I think I'll see if I still have it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertaking Betty


----------



## Toad Licker

The Returned


----------



## Toad Licker

For Love or Money


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hamiltons


----------



## Toad Licker

Daniel's Daughter


----------



## TakeOne

Ted :no

But Frozen before that.


----------



## 1Houser1

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

The Way of the Dragon


----------



## animeflower6084

Charlie and the chocolate factory (the one with johnny depp)


----------



## Toad Licker

Atonement


----------



## Toad Licker

Purple Violets


----------



## ourwater

Léon: The Professional [1994]


----------



## Nitrogen

Summer Wars


----------



## Toad Licker

Borderline Murder


----------



## FreshPrince

No Country For Old Men. Been ages since I saw in the theaters. Different but still great.

Next up on Netflix DVD Queue is The Bourne Supremacy.
Next up on Netflix Instant Queue is What's Eating Gilbert Grape.


----------



## ourwater

Forbidden Games [1952]


----------



## Todd99

Frozen...it was with my family :blush


----------



## ourwater

Clerks [1994]


----------



## The Islander

Close Encounters of the Third Kind. Still my favourite movie.


----------



## ourwater

Swing Vote [2008]


----------



## twitchy666

*Cape Fear*

1991 good Simpsons mirror but not as the original

I will keep realising the value of a re-watch after 10+ years. The summary in your head is so old you think of the title & cast but every opening and the rest is a mystery.

Vengeance is so perfect for a lawyer who represented you badly. Perfect template for
My boss / recruiter fury to come back at them


----------



## Toad Licker

Tipping Point


----------



## ourwater

Harriet the Spy [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Love You, Beth Cooper


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hancock

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Toad Licker

Warning Sign


----------



## ourwater

Bad Little Angel [1939]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fight Club


----------



## 1Houser1

12 Years a Slave


----------



## ourwater

A Little Princess [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Beauty


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Byzantium


----------



## Toad Licker

Barney's Version


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jacket


----------



## AceEmoKid

Tomboy. I really liked it, especially the muted, minimalist style. The ending made me quite sad, though. :/


----------



## Toad Licker

By Dawn's Early Light (1990)


----------



## h00dz

Anchorman 2


----------



## ourwater

The Parent Trap [1961]


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire

It was so good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things: Diamonds in the Rough


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things: Foursome


----------



## Toad Licker

The Slammin' Salmon


----------



## jesse93

3 Days to kill is the last movie i started watching, haven't finished it yet though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bird(1988)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bleeding House


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeing Other People


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Track


----------



## ourwater

Tiger Bay [1959]


----------



## ourwater

Seance on a Wet Afternoon [1964]


----------



## ourwater

Till We Meet Again [1989]


----------



## ourwater

The Short Game [2013]


----------



## Euripides

_Ingmar Bergman_'s *Summer with Monika* (1953)









_Paul Thomas Anderson_'s *There Will Be Blood* (2007)








There will be blood. There will be greed. There will be vengeance. There will be remorse about having waited an eternity to see this modern canon piece. There will be an addition to my favourite top 5. A top 5 that already counts far more than 5. But still. Damn.

_Stanley Kwan_'s *Centre Stage* (1992)


----------



## Toad Licker

Esther Kahn


----------



## ourwater

Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore [1974]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Land


----------



## Toad Licker

Dominick and Eugene


----------



## Toad Licker

The Deadly Look of Love


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## loneranger

Jaws.


----------



## Toad Licker

Storytelling


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with the Truth


----------



## ByStorm

Amores Perros. *****in loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## ourwater

Bach et bottine [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Don't Touch My Daughter [1991]


----------



## ourwater

The Innocents [1961]


----------



## Toad Licker

Day of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Pure


----------



## ourwater

The Watcher In the Woods [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther (1963)


----------



## Toad Licker

A Shot in the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## Sourdog

Edge of Tomorrow! WATCH IT


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Pink Panther


----------



## ourwater

Never Say Goodbye [1946]


----------



## ourwater

Madita und Pim [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Will Follow


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ferryman


----------



## Charmander

Monsters University (I really have a craze for animated stuff right now) and TASM.


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Ghost Story


----------



## Toad Licker

Teen Wolf


----------



## AllieG

The Dark Knight. It came out in 2008 and I just watched it... Yeah, so I'm a little behind...


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Tokztero

Predator


----------



## mr hoang

21 jump street


----------



## ourwater

The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-Moon Marigolds [1972]


----------



## Kind Of

Maleficent.

Disney seems really into misleading advertisement lately. Not a very dark or twisted film at all.


----------



## ourwater

Ciske de Rat [1955]


----------



## ourwater

Single White Female [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Swinging with the Finkels


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man on the Train


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 3


----------



## IveGotToast

Source Code


----------



## Toad Licker

Vampire Dog


----------



## Toad Licker

Brain Smasher... A Love Story


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Witches


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Bad Influence.

I had forgotten this awesome and creepy movie from the 90s but it's one of those movies that really surprised me back in the day when I rented it not expecting much.


----------



## Sindelle

A Million Ways to Die in the West.

And before that Godzilla


----------



## JustThisGuy

missamanda said:


> The Fault In Our Stars. And it ****ed me up.


Right?! So sad and beautiful.


----------



## ourwater

Trapped [2002]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Jagten


----------



## Toad Licker

This Is 40


----------



## ourwater

Kindergarten Cop [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Right Moves


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hole (2001)


----------



## Toad Licker

Everybody's Fine


----------



## Toad Licker

Civil Brand


----------



## AceEmoKid

Boys Don't Cry. I watched it several nights ago though. I liked it a lot, and after realizing it was based on a true story, I researched the case heavily. What irked me most was the nerve of at least a third of the most popular articles on the case who used female pronouns to describe Brandon Teena. It just shows me that the dramatized film, documentary, media coverage, and very fact that this tragedy occurred didn't drill the lesson in hard enough. It's so ironic, so hypocritical to be lamenting a tragedy that resulted from intensely violent transphobia, yet disrespects the victim by using the incorrect pronouns and generally demonstrating their ignorance, their inability to connect the dots. But that reminds me that media coverage is only about reporting, "covering" an event and not even with the necessity of objective fact. They can be as biased as they wish; the news is devoid of ethics. Just another reason to avoid reality television, including the news.


----------



## Toad Licker

Slums of Beverly Hills


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Un Prophete.

Edge of tomorrow...I didn't know this movie was going to be a sci fi version of groundhog day.


----------



## IcedOver

Went to Jon Favreau's _Chef_. It doesn't have anything to dislike about it necessarily, but once it's over you realize just how hackneyed it is. It's packed full of cliches and tired old characters and plots. You have . . . the (insert job) who gets burned out but rediscovers his original passion for (job); the plucky kid who grows up; the ex-couple who still have feelings for each other; a hyper hispanic and some lazy hispanics; the elderly hispanic guy who plays noise in a horrible Cuban band and is venerated for it; Robert Downey Jr. basically doing his Tony Stark shtick for Favreau again (one scene).


----------



## mezzoforte

Anna

Going to watch The Fault in Our Stars online tonight. Heard it's good. :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Unrest


----------



## euphoria04

As far as popcorn thrillers go, this still remains one of the best action movies ever for me (though I could do without the Subway scene at the end, which I find poorly executed by comparison). The opening 20-30 minute elevator scene is taut with enough suspense to cultivate a thriller movie of it's own, never mind the main section of the movie (the bus). Both sections are fantastically/flawlessly executed. Keanu Reeves is a bit wooden per the norm, but his limitations work better in this movie than others he's starred in.


----------



## Morpheus

I watched Anchorman 2 today.


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Shoes


----------



## ourwater

Het mes [1961]


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Burn after Reading - 2008

It was a bit bleh. I might have to watch it again or something. I didn't find it funny.


----------



## Schmosby

I'm watching Babe: Pig in the city, right now.


----------



## Austere

Non-Stop and Gravity.

Non-Stop was a suspenseful and entertaining action flick, but without much quality writing or originality. It was more or less as expected, not too good, but entertaining none the least. 3/6

Gravity was a super boring clichéd unstoppable thrill ride where everything the main character touched for some reason blew up and disintegrated. It had great visual effects and audio (both effects and music), but the plot was simple, the screenwriting awful and the acting unimpressive. Bullock was a bit too whiny (in an unrealistic way) and ignorant, but otherwise okay, while Clooney was horrible. 3/6


----------



## mr hoang

I watched the opening of 22 jump street last night. It was funny but a bit over the top at some points.


----------



## Toad Licker

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones (1994)


----------



## ourwater

Bridget Jones's Diary [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## JustThisGuy

Maleficent









Not exactly what I expected, but it was fun.


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy


----------



## BadGirl

Ghost Dog. 
Forrest Whittaker is brilliant.


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy II: Lily


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The New Seduction


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The Secret Society


----------



## EternalTime

Threads (1984)


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Charmander

Malificient & Donnie Darko


----------



## ourwater

Sunshine Cleaning [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fifth Element


----------



## karenw

The Family - De Niro/Pfeiffer.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stormy Monday


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystery Men


----------



## ourwater

The Descendants [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

What Would You Do For Love


----------



## Toad Licker

976-Evil


----------



## Citrine

The Lego Movie


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## ourwater

Alien [1979]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

We need to talk about Kevin


----------



## The Islander

The Sweetest Thing. The plot of the movie was quite a mess but it fit the tone of the movie, overall hilarious stuff


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombieland


----------



## euphoria04

Just the kind of movie I enjoy, though it seemed a bit brief. Sleek, stylish crime noir with some dark humor thrown in for good measure. Emmet Walsh is quite menacing as the 'private investigator'.


----------



## ourwater

Aliens [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Casual Sex?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

La vie d'Adèle


----------



## ourwater

Alien³ [1992]


----------



## oood

Wuthering Heights (1992). Pretty good version


----------



## ourwater

Eden Lake [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hider in the House


----------



## ourwater

Collateral [2004]


----------



## Ably

X-men, Days of Future Past. I would see it again.


----------



## Toad Licker

You're Nobody 'til Somebody Kills You


----------



## Toad Licker

Finding Normal


----------



## Toad Licker

And You Thought Your Parents Were Weird


----------



## Toad Licker

Velocity Trap


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Skies


----------



## Toad Licker

A Simple Plan


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fruitvale Station


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lone Ranger (2013)


----------



## FreshPrince

The Bourne Supremacy - 4/5.

Next up: The Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## KSlice

The Fault in our Stars. Didn't read the book and wasn't planning to see the movie but my sister wanted to so I went along. Cried a lot (which I never do during movies), it was amazing!!


----------



## ourwater

Deep Red [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last Time I Committed Suicide


----------



## Toad Licker

Antichrist


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## mr hoang

Toad Licker said:


> Superbad


I could watch that movie a million times and not get tired of it haha McLovin.


----------



## ourwater

The Ruins [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Really Hate My Job


----------



## Toad Licker

No Reservations


----------



## ourwater

The Nanny Diaries [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fido


----------



## Toad Licker

Too Young to Die?


----------



## ourwater

That Night [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrington


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Side Effects


----------



## anxious87

Boogeyman


----------



## rdrr

Man on Fire


----------



## ourwater

Susannah of the Mounties [1939]


----------



## Toad Licker

Student Seduction


----------



## ourwater

Extraordinary Measures [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Cutthroat Island


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## ourwater

Return To Boggy Creek [1977]


----------



## juvy

Maleficent
The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret of My Success


----------



## ourwater

A Girl Named Sooner [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

Detention of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

The Look of Love


----------



## ourwater

Open Your Eyes [1997]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Afflicted


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games


----------



## catcharay

Ides of march
oblivion. It was okay. Wanna watch tom cruises new movie

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ourwater

Having You [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Windtalkers


----------



## Toad Licker

To Dance with the White Dog


----------



## ourwater

Monsters [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Out of the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

Last Chance Cafe


----------



## Toad Licker

Dr. T and the Women


----------



## ourwater

What About Bob? [1991]


----------



## catfreak1991

_6 Souls_ opcorn


----------



## The Islander

District 9. It was probably the strangest- and one of the most brilliant movies I've ever seen. It had kind of a documentary-like feeling to it but at the same time it was a very surreal sci-fi story about aliens that was a bit confusing. I think that's why I liked it


----------



## Toad Licker

Papa's Delicate Condition


----------



## Hurley

Riddick


----------



## Robot the Human

Disconnect. A very sad movie.


----------



## ourwater

Little White Lies (Les Petits Mouchoirs) [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Career Opportunities


----------



## Toad Licker

DeadHeads


----------



## Kind Of

How to Train Your Dragon 2. Worth every cent.


----------



## Junebuug

The Islander said:


> District 9. It was probably the strangest- and one of the most brilliant movies I've ever seen. It had kind of a documentary-like feeling to it but at the same time it was a very surreal sci-fi story about aliens that was a bit confusing. I think that's why I liked it


District 9 is great!

I saw the Evil Dead remake, which I actually liked. The original is one of my favorite movies but I was impressed with this one:clap


----------



## Princess Gustopher

Rio 2

Was a really cute sequel to the first


----------



## ourwater

The Castle [1997]


----------



## MuffinMan

Is the man who is tall happy?


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Pink Floyd's The Wall (1982)

I liked it. I kind of share the same feelings as the main character does. It does get depressing though. My mom absolutely hated it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Norma Jean and Marilyn


----------



## ourwater

My Dog Skip [2000]


----------



## MuffinMan

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker

Mischief


----------



## Toad Licker

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## ourwater

I.q. [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Renegade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Moll Flanders


----------



## londonguy202

Non Stop


----------



## MuffinMan

Jesus Christ Toad Licker! Are the only two things you do, update this forum and watch movies? Seriously, I thought I watched a lot of movies.

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Godzilla.

It was as boring as i thought it would be.


----------



## mr hoang

Scrub-Zero said:


> Godzilla.
> 
> It was as boring as i thought it would be.


I agree it was quite boring especially towards the end. thought I might enjoy the monster fights, but not so much.


----------



## haniya11

"Death Proof" I was a little bit disappointed with it....



​


----------



## ourwater

Killer's Moon [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

Collateral Damage


----------



## Toad Licker

Trailer Park of Terror


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses (2004)


----------



## ourwater

Johnny Mnemonic [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertow


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake


----------



## MuffinMan

The Heartbreak Kid (1972)


----------



## ourwater

Are All Men Pedophiles? [2013]
Cheaper by the Dozen [1950]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker

Away from Her


----------



## ourwater

Hugo [2011]


----------



## euphoria04

Fatal Attraction


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Snake Moan


----------



## ourwater

Take My Eyes (Te Doy Mis Ojos) [2005]


----------



## animeflower6084

Wreck It Ralph


----------



## londonguy202

Neighbors and Non Stop


----------



## SummerRae

Labor Day

good *** movie 
dem feels


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Scream 4 is on tv right now. I had a huge crush on Neve Campbell growing up; she still looks great. The movie is ok.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Drag me to Hell

wtf did i just watch?


----------



## justapatheticperson

The Fault in our Stars


----------



## Kind Of

Yes Man


----------



## fonz

Mississippi Burning. Solid film,but really tedious to watch...


----------



## mezzoforte

Vanilla Sky


----------



## catcharay

Veronica mars. The character has such quirky and funny dialogue. I never watched the series but the movie somehow appealed to me. It didnt dissappoint

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ourwater

Inventing the Abbotts [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabata


----------



## Toad Licker

Mozart & the Whale


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Caligula.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star 80


----------



## Toad Licker

Asylum Blackout


----------



## Toad Licker

The New Daughter


----------



## shelbster18

Some of 21 Jump Street. From what I saw of it, it was good. 

I watched bits and pieces of some movie called The Impossible. I wanted to see the whole thing. 

I watched both of them on TV so it's kind of hard to see the whole movie watching it with commercials. xD


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## ourwater

The Great Outdoors [1988]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Henry: Portrait of a serial killer


----------



## Toad Licker

Jaded


----------



## TryingMara

Insidious


----------



## Marko3

Godzilla 3D


----------



## MuffinMan

Sideways


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## blacknight112

22 Jumpstreet


----------



## zomgz

The Fault In Our Stars.

I cried. A lot.


----------



## Junebuug

Oldboy


----------



## ourwater

Her [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Dutch [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## mr hoang

I watch the amazing spiderman 2 yesterday. Other than a couple of good fight scenes and special effects, it was kind of boring. The ending was weird too. Electrooooo! Magnetic.


----------



## ShadowUser18

I watched How to Train Your Dragon 2. Even though my idiot brother spoiled it for me, it was still awesome.


----------



## Ajaix

I have been watching the Original Planet of the Apes movies getting ready for the new one coming out soon. Its hard watching such old movies but i like them.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Howling


----------



## Toad Licker

Pete's Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## ourwater

Modern Problems [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## ourwater

City of Ember [2008]


----------



## Ahskom

Taxi Driver. Really reminded me of The Stranger by Albert Camus.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red River ( 1948 )


----------



## ourwater

Stella [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lake Dead


----------



## IveGotToast

Inside Llewyn Davis. 

Best movie of 2013 for me.


----------



## ourwater

Matchstick Men [2003]


----------



## catcharay

I am able to watch movies on the daily atm, but the net doesn't have unlimited data allowance for me to do so 

Prisoners. H.Jackman is really angry in most of the movie (rightly, cos his daughter got kidnapped. A really good movie! Jake Gyllenhal(however you spell) was good in this; I liked his character a lot.


----------



## Marleywhite

I saw the movie Cashback(2007). It was depressing and the storyline was pretty basic. What kept me watching was his obsession to pause time and draw pictures of the women he would undress.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I Saw the Devil


----------



## Toad Licker

Cocoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirteen Conversations About One Thing


----------



## ourwater

Anthony Zimmer [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio


----------



## Ally

I Love You, Beth Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker

I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With


----------



## ourwater

Unstrung Heroes [1995]


----------



## Euripides

_Roberto Rossellini_'s *Rome, Open City* (1945)









_Bernardo Bertolucci_'s *The Dreamers* (2003)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Chick


----------



## ourwater

All I Want (Try Seventeen) [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Under New Management (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lifeforce


----------



## ourwater

The Bad News Bears [1976]


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## ourwater

Blood Diamond [2006]


----------



## Junebuug

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## ourwater

Brave [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Devil's Knot [2013]


----------



## Orxicrasbi

Goodfellas. Seriously one of the best movies ever made. The dialogues are incredible and intense. My favorite, Tommy/Joe Pesci. Oh, and it's based on a true story.


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## Bizblam

Someone Marry Barry (Netflix, 2014)


----------



## ourwater

Raising Cain [1992]


----------



## Ahskom

Fargo


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: A Tail of Two Kitties


----------



## ourwater

High School Record [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## ourwater

The Tree of Life [2011]


----------



## BadGirl

ourwater said:


> The Tree of Life [2011]


Strangely moving


----------



## Toad Licker

Take This Waltz


----------



## Toad Licker

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## ourwater

Black Widow [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sex Monster


----------



## ourwater

The Nines [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

In memory of Eli Wallach who died yesterday at the age of 98 years old. R.I.P. 

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Euripides

Sven Nykvist is god of pretty things.


----------



## Robot the Human

"D-J-A-N-G-O. The D is silent."


----------



## Perkins

Bride of Frankenstein (1935)

Didn't like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## ourwater

Twister [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## ourwater

Brake [2012]


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Jumanji. 

Unbelievable to think that it is 20 years old.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## ourwater

Gloomy Sunday [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost World


----------



## Nms563

Shrek.


----------



## ourwater

Catch That Kid [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Floors


----------



## ourwater

What Happened Was... [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## ourwater

The Unloved [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Sister's Keeper


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## ourwater

My Sister's Keeper [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween


----------



## BlueDay

Kill the Irishman


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween II


----------



## ourwater

Tesis [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Industry


----------



## ourwater

Working Girl [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## ourwater

The Hunter [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blowback


----------



## ourwater

Broken City [2013]


----------



## Cyclonic

Was gonna say Apollo 18 (awful movie)

But I remember I watched the Hangover 2 again on Sunday (during a hangover :lol)


----------



## Toad Licker

Light of Day


----------



## mezzoforte

The Pretty One

I thought it was good :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman


----------



## ourwater

The Blood of Others [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman Returns


----------



## Toad Licker

Romancing the Stone


----------



## ourwater

Snow Angels [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## The Islander

Money Train


----------



## ourwater

Searching for Bobby Fischer [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Excess Baggage


----------



## Ckg2011

Transformers Age of Extinction.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mama


----------



## ourwater

Much Ado About Nothing [1993]


----------



## Ladysoul

Bad Neighbours, quite funny actually.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry-Baby


----------



## Sourdog

Chronicle


----------



## ourwater

Mercury Rising [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Air America


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Heat


----------



## just smile

The Boy in the Stripped Pajamas


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four


----------



## fonz

Happiness[1998]. Really great film,but so uncomfortable to watch a lot of it...


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## ourwater

Sunes Sommar [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Day, Blue Night


----------



## ourwater

Magnolia [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Payback


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## ourwater

Five Children and It [2004]


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## ourwater

Ender's Game [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Poison for the Fairies [1984]


----------



## ourwater

Matilda [1996]


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T




----------



## Marko3

*X-Men: Days of Future Past *

honestly i thought it was gonna be better... but it was good yes i rate it 7/10
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1877832/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Toad Licker

Carried Away


----------



## ourwater

Jane Eyre [1996]


----------



## ourwater

The Door in the Floor [2004]


----------



## ourwater

As Luck Would Have It [2011]


----------



## MuffinMan

Star Wars
The Empire Strikes Back
Return of the Jedi


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## ourwater

What Maisie Knew [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Broken Flowers


----------



## cmed

That feel when you loved a movie as a kid, then watch it again as an adult and think "this is awful, I can't watch this."


----------



## Toad Licker

Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker

Intimacy


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## Toad Licker

Formula 51


----------



## ourwater

Stella [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brass Teapot


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## ourwater

La Drolesse [1979]


----------



## oku

The Truman Show


----------



## ourwater

House of Cards [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## ourwater

Sleep Tight [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Girls in Prison


----------



## Toad Licker

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## ourwater

Family Plan [2005]


----------



## pocketbird

Delivery Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## cat001

Twisted Nerve (1968 )


----------



## ourwater

Lou [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## ourwater

Sleepaway Camp [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker

Jurassic Park


----------



## ourwater

Firstborn [1984]


----------



## smallfries

That would be....White House Down (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadline


----------



## Toad Licker

The Juror


----------



## ourwater

Ping [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sex and Death 101


----------



## ourwater

Finding Amanda [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello Sister, Goodbye Life


----------



## ourwater

Age of Summerhood [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Scout and Cathouse Thursday


----------



## ourwater

9th Company [2005]


----------



## mike91

this is the end very boring movie


----------



## ourwater

Green Card [1990]


----------



## A51XF

Tombstone [1993]


----------



## ourwater

Queen Bee [1955]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker

Penelope


----------



## Toad Licker

Open Your Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

Comic Book Villains


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## TryingMara

The Conjuring


----------



## cak

Transformers 4, it would have been Rise Of The Guardians, but my mother turned it off, because apparently no one was watching it. so yeah.. Transformers 4.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## ourwater

Manny & Lo [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## ourwater

Death Defying Acts [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Last Five Girlfriends


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Fargo. Aw geez, that was honestly the worst movie I have seen in years. you betcha! :roll


----------



## Toad Licker

Prom Night


----------



## ourwater

Madrid, 1987 [2011]


----------



## Citrine

21 Jump Street


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The Fugitive - 1993


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Accidents


----------



## ourwater

BMX Bandits [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## Toad Licker

Point of No Return


----------



## ourwater

Roxy Hunter and the Mystery of the Moody Ghost [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Terror Train


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape to Witch Mountain (1975)


----------



## ourwater

Mockingbird Don't Sing [2001]


----------



## IveGotToast

In The Heat Of The Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Return from Witch Mountain


----------



## ourwater

The Day Time Ended [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and Other Disasters


----------



## PandaBearx

Gimme Shelter


----------



## ourwater

The Sheep Thief [1997]


----------



## Elude

The Illusionist.


----------



## diamondheart89

22 Jump Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## ourwater

My Sassy Girl [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Deeds


----------



## ourwater

The Stepfather [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## cak

True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

1941


----------



## ourwater

Friend Request [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Tendres Cousines [1980]


----------



## ourwater

Atonement [2007]


----------



## AGameOfJim

Donnie Brasco


----------



## Toad Licker

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker

2010


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch with Charles


----------



## Tokztero

The Exorcist


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombie Strippers!


----------



## bluegc8

The campaign


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Sugar & Spice


----------



## ourwater

Mama [2013]


----------



## bluegc8

The best offer


----------



## Toad Licker

All You Need


----------



## ourwater

The Measure of a Man [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Trick 'r Treat


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream


----------



## ourwater

Whip It [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien


----------



## Toad Licker

Aliens


----------



## ourwater

Untamed Heart [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## ourwater

12 and Holding [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past


----------



## Euripides




----------



## ourwater

Ready? OK! [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker

Meek's Cutoff


----------



## ourwater

Empire of the Sun [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Bolero


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Train [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Paris, Texas [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## ourwater

Blow Dry [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

How to train your dragon II. Got dragged to see it by my brother & fiance, it freaking got me crying in the theater, it was the best animated movie I've seen ever and I don't usually like them !


----------



## ourwater

Mickybo and Me [2004]


----------



## ourwater

Hard Eight [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## TryingMara

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## Toad Licker

Stay (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## Toad Licker

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## ourwater

The City of Lost Children [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

About Sarah


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss the Girls


----------



## ourwater

Getting That Girl [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Spot


----------



## ourwater

La teta y la luna [1994]


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

40 year old virgin is on TV right now. First thing I thought of was this site lol.
Movie is alright so far.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Short Term 12


----------



## Toad Licker

Seven Girlfriends


----------



## Fat Man

Wayne's world
Pokémon: Lucario and the Mystery of Mew


----------



## ourwater

The Moon-Spinners [1964]


----------



## Toad Licker

Art School Confidential


----------



## ourwater

Freeze Die Come to Life [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## lifeimpossible123

"how to train your dragon 2"

it was so awesome, to the point where i wish dragons were real.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Toad Licker

The Skeleton Key


----------



## ourwater

Silly's Sweet Summer [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Griffin and Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## ourwater

Kauwboy [2012]


----------



## TheDA204

Casino Royale (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Side Effects


----------



## ourwater

The Space Children [1958]


----------



## Marleywhite

Shutter(2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

9


----------



## IveGotToast

Who's Afraid Of Virginia Wolf?


----------



## ourwater

Grave of the Fireflies [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hard Candy


----------



## ourwater

Ballet Shoes [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Midnight Run [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Mexico City [2000]


----------



## ourwater

Second Best [1994]


----------



## clair de lune

All About Eve (1950)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## T Studdly

How to train your dragon 2

Good movie, like it better than the first one.


----------



## pocketbird

Very Good Girls


----------



## Claudia87

My sister roped me into watching The Joy Luck Club. Never. Again. :no


----------



## Toad Licker

Eden Lake


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Through


----------



## ourwater

Ponette [1996]


----------



## FreshPrince

End of Watch (2012) - 4.5/5, funny but gritty little movie about a couple of cops.

Next up: This is the End (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mirror Image (2012)


----------



## ourwater

Hans Christian Andersen [1952]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lie with Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Inside (2007)


----------



## ourwater

Code Unknown (Code Inconnu) [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Silent But Deadly


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## ourwater

Opera [1987]


----------



## FreshPrince

how do you watch all of your movies Toad Licker and ourwater?? rent? own? subscription?


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## catcharay

Non stop. Liam neelson? Kicks ***
the delivery. Vince vaughn. Had some feel good factor. Not so typical lighthearted comedy

I actually had to pay 3 dollars for each overnight rental. There was no alternative

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## mr hoang

American Reunion. Oh man the rack on Kara....


----------



## Toad Licker

Splash


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## ourwater

The Other Boleyn Girl [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## Toad Licker

Color of Night


----------



## cocooned

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker

Unspeakable


----------



## ourwater

Fame [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Anarchy TV


----------



## ourwater

That's What I Am [2011]


----------



## dead24

Expendables 2 6/10
Dawn of the planet of the apes 8.5/10


----------



## catcharay

I just watched that too. Referring to planet of the apes.
i cant stress how good i thought it was. 9.5/10

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ourwater

Stranger Than Paradise [1984]


----------



## ourwater

Toys in the Attic (Na pude aneb Kdo má dneska narozeniny?) [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Breaking the Waves [1996]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Death Race


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Jay689

The Avengers.


----------



## Toad Licker

I Am Bad


----------



## ourwater

Candleshoe [1977]


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue (2007)


----------



## bluecrime

Elysium


----------



## Laughing Fox

Wreck it Ralph, twas actually really good!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Omen


----------



## cat001

Mrs Browns Boys D'Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Damien: Omen II


----------



## Toad Licker

Omen III: The Final Conflict


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lover


----------



## IveGotToast

City Of God 


Movie gets better every time i watch it.


----------



## Darktower776

Edge of Tomorrow.

I liked the movie and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe's Rotten World


----------



## CatFiend

The Raid 2: Berandal, I loved the first Raid movie and the second was even better, it was so violent, my new favourite movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## feels

Went to the movies with a friend last night and saw Snowpiercer. I had no idea what to expect going into it, but it totally blew me away. It's rare for me to leave a theater and be so excited about a movie and have so much fun discussing it afterward. It's really hard to go into too much detail without giving everything away. It was outrageous and surreal and brutal. It was pretty much everything I want in a film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Tiger Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheech & Chong's Nice Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Extract


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## scintilla




----------



## ourwater

Bug [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## ourwater

No Sad Songs for Me [1950]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stardust


----------



## ScottyKnows

The Odessa File with Jon Voight.

I heart Nazi hunters


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bellboy


----------



## ourwater

The Unbearable Lightness of Being [1988]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sabotage


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## ourwater

The Adventures Of Baron Munchausen [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Mean Creek [2004]


----------



## ourwater

South of the Moon [2008]


----------



## Stormclouds

Cloud Atlas


----------



## ourwater

Ten Empty [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Gator


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## smallfries

Tangled


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Griff the Invisible


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill ( 1988 )


----------



## ourwater

Mammoth [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Reaping


----------



## bluegc8

My way


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Woah.

Matrix is on TV right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Teresa's Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Textuality


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Grande


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift


----------



## mr hoang

Stand up guys. Not much to the plot but a fun filled adventure involving 3 old geezers trying to relive their past.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## Toad Licker

MegaFault


----------



## LittleMerlin

Dream House (it wasn't as bad as everyone says)


----------



## Toad Licker

Earth's Final Hours


----------



## Folded Edge

Transcendence (2014) 

I really enjoyed this, a really good modern example of a really great Science Fiction film. Having a hard time understanding what all the fuss was from the naysayers and detractors. Go watch Transformers 4 instead then :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Forbidden Secrets


----------



## Dark Light

Heat (1994)


----------



## ourwater

Black Snake Moan [2006]


----------



## Folded Edge

Dark Light said:


> Heat (1994)


It is great but have you seen the original version L.A. Takedown (Written and made by Mann). It was a TV movie but I actually prefer it to the remake. Both are great in their own way though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blame It on Rio


----------



## Dark Light

Folded Edge said:


> It is great but have you seen the original version L.A. Takedown (Written and made by Mann). It was a TV movie but I actually prefer it to the remake. Both are great in their own way though.


I haven't seen it. Maybe I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Net


----------



## ourwater

The Hollywood Knights [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Body Shots (1999)


----------



## ourwater

Jake's Closet [2007]


----------



## Citrine

Oculus


----------



## ourwater

Panic Room [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Silence Becomes You


----------



## ourwater

Turtles Can Fly [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburban Mayhem


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Species 2 - Had myself a good laugh watching it


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Junebuug

This Is England


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunter's Moon (1999)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cashback (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Willard


----------



## ourwater

The Other [1972]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Evil Within


----------



## ourwater

Wicked Blood [2014]


----------



## ourwater

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? [1962]


----------



## Toad Licker

Shame (2011)


----------



## LittleMerlin

The Prestige (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

10 (1979)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Awakening


----------



## BadGirl

Non-Stop (Liam Neeson). Disappointing.


----------



## Peonie

Drive (2011)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I spit on your grave and Emergo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleeping Beauty (2011)


----------



## caflme

Took my 11 year old granddaughter to see Maleficient. Excellent twist - not what I was expecting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Last Chance


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## The Islander

Collateral Damage


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ward


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## Toad Licker

Hybrid


----------



## ourwater

Gun Smugglers [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

Three Weeks, Three Kids


----------



## Claudia87

I can't explain to you how much I love this documentary. It is hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

Pan's Labyrinth [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Desert Bloom [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Splinterheads


----------



## Blue Dino

Before Midnight.


----------



## ourwater

The Trial of Old Drum [2000]


----------



## Citrine

Neighbors


----------



## ourwater

The 5-Year Engagement [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Show Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

If Only


----------



## Toad Licker

Twice Upon a Yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirteen


----------



## IcedOver

Herschell Gordon Lewis's _Color Me Blood Red_ (1965).


----------



## shelbster18

I'm watching World War Z now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Where the Truth Lies


----------



## Nekomata

X-Men: Days of Future Past

Can't remember if I've seen a movie since that x_x


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Minutes Idle


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Me or Leave Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Way... Way Out


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## Toad Licker

Imagine Me & You


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## pocketbird

Hard Ticket to Hawaii


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker

Starving in Suburbia


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Roch

The Story of Luke [2012] (independent film)


----------



## ourwater

Love Circles Around the World [1985]


----------



## MuckyMuck

I'll tell you, since you asked.
It was "_Blue Ruin_", a slow burning, though never really exploding, revenge movie. Good acting and solid enough story, its kinda weird as it has all the vibes of a great movie but its not really, although it was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## rockiscool

non-stop


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friend to Die For


----------



## ourwater

Deathtrap [1982]


----------



## IveGotToast

Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Appleseed Alpha


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## ourwater

Space Warriors [2013]


----------



## HollaFlower

raid 2. loved the first one, this one was over the top but insane and fun to watch despite multiple cringey moments. It was like raid 1 mixed with ip man, old boy and ong bak.


----------



## ourwater

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

Arthur (1981)


----------



## ourwater

Racing with the Moon [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pink Cadillac


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers O'Toole


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## Boomaloom

Noah.

I don't think I've ever seen a Russell Crowe film since 1997 that I didnt like. He always picks interesting stuff usually by good directors. This was his first strike in 17 years imo. Stopped it half way through due to sheer boredom.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Enemy (2013...i think)

Jake Gyllenhaal, i really like him, he's pretty good in this, fantastic actually. The film is very good, its, for no particular reason, very creepy and i found myself glued to the screen. The ending was mental though, almost fell off the couch, and i was left scratching my head for ages trying to figure out the meaning of the movie, i think i have.
Good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part III


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker

Diplomatic Siege


----------



## lockS

Identity theft: The Michelle Brown story


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## bluecrime

The Wolverine


----------



## IveGotToast

Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## ourwater

Angels in the Outfield [1994]


----------



## pocketbird

The Room (2003)


----------



## ourwater

Retreat [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragon Sword


----------



## Perkins

Under the Skin (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Houseboat [1958]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Undefeated


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## TabbyTab

Don jon I believe. Either that or the last half of american psycho


----------



## Toad Licker

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## SHERains

Jack the Ripper (1988) for the 100th time..


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Tammy


----------



## Toad Licker

A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## ourwater

The Invisible Boy [1957]


----------



## The Islander

Flightplan


----------



## Toad Licker

Gung Ho!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Host (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fairy King of Ar


----------



## IveGotToast

The Dirties. Pretty good. A lot of laughs.


----------



## deeeanabanana

Brave. Cried my eyes out like I was loosing a limb. And now I want to turn my umma into a bear so we can repair our relationship


----------



## deeeanabanana

Toad Licker said:


> The Host


Ehhh?? You mean the korean movie? That's an awesome one! Great plot baby Godzilla


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother, May I Sleep with Danger?



deeeanabanana said:


> Ehhh?? You mean the korean movie? That's an awesome one! Great plot baby Godzilla


Sorry it's the 2013 American film, it wasn't bad at all. I'll have to check out the other film now, I like Godzilla. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

The Face on the Milk Carton


----------



## Toad Licker

Private School


----------



## SHERains

Detachment


----------



## Toad Licker

May


----------



## Toad Licker

A Lover's Revenge


----------



## BadGirl

Salmon Fishing In The Yemen. (Brilliant)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The amazing Spiderman 2.

Wasn't that amazing.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

The new Robocop. Wasn't that bad. Probably not worth watching again though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## ourwater

Pather Panchali [1955]


----------



## Toad Licker

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Liza


----------



## MuckyMuck

Under The Skin (2014)

A movie where Scarlett Johannsen plays a mysterious...person, seducing guys around Scotland. I know, sounds like one thing, but its.....not.
Not good yet not terrible either, i guess a "meh".


----------



## ourwater

Ultimate Betrayal [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Rich Kids [1979]


----------



## Citrine

The Internship


----------



## ourwater

Van Halen: Live Without a Net [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Nadia [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hondo


----------



## mr hoang

The way way back on netflix. Not too bad. Would recommend it because it stars a shy boy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## fineline

star trek: into darkness


----------



## Euripides

Again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Runners


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins


----------



## Tranceaddict

Yes Man, hilarious and inspiring


----------



## Toad Licker

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cerberus said:


> Snow Piercer


Same.

Not a bad film, a bit mental but in a fun way. Drags a bit at the end.


----------



## ourwater

Ride a Wild Pony [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

Walled In


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost and Delirious


----------



## IveGotToast

Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## ourwater

A Real Young Girl [1976]


----------



## ourwater

Beau Pere [1981]


----------



## ourwater

Joe [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## ourwater

Sentimental Journey [1946]


----------



## MuckyMuck

ourwater said:


> Joe [2013]


This.

As a huge fan of Cages older stuff, its great to see him return to that form, wonderful performance from him, also from the kid and his dad. Great film.


----------



## ourwater

The Descent: Part 2 [2009]


----------



## pocketbird

13 Sins (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## ourwater

Lotta aus der Krachmacherstrasse [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## ourwater

Tom and Huck [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadly Honeymoon


----------



## deeeanabanana

SHERains said:


> Detachment


Heey I watched Detachment today, Adrien Brody will now be my favorite teacher crush


----------



## Toad Licker

Godsend


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost Town ( 2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Spiral


----------



## SHERains

deeeanabanana said:


> Heey I watched Detachment today, Adrien Brody will now be my favorite teacher crush


Aha yes. Adrien Brody has always been a crush of mine. Ever since i first watched him in the movie The Pianist.


----------



## Toad Licker

What Dreams May Come


----------



## seeking777

Vantage Point. (2008) I have never been so stressed out while watching a movie. Good googa moogah.. Basically there is an assassination attempt on the president and then a bomb goes off in a public place. I know it sounds very typical but for an "action" film but it was actually emotionally distressing to watch.


----------



## IveGotToast

Children Of Men. After watching it for a 3rd time, I can safely say it's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mimic


----------



## ourwater

Fourteen Hours [1951]


----------



## Samantha21

Dawn of the planet of the Apes and got the discount too by using Hoyts Vouchers. Movie was okish. Not too good not too bad


----------



## ourwater

The Numbers Station [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Tomboy [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Mauvais Sang [1986]


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Stoker (2013) the piano duet scene was fantastic


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mean Machine


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Toad Licker

Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker

Drillbit Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker

Priest


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabrina (1995)


----------



## Farideh

13 Going On 30. It was on tv and I haven't watched that movie in a long time. there wera lot of parts I didn't remember.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## ourwater

Beverly Hills Madam (Ladies of the Night) [1986]


----------



## dead24

Cabin in the Woods (6/10)


----------



## ourwater

Strange Voices [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker

Quick Change


----------



## ourwater

The Brave Little Toaster [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

B-Happy


----------



## ourwater

Rachel, Rachel [1968]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

The Orphanage


----------



## ourwater

Walk on Water [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Closing the Ring


----------



## ourwater

Red Eye [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## pocketbird

We Were Soldiers


----------



## ourwater

The Girl [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

You're in the Army Now


----------



## pocketbird

This Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker

June (2004)


----------



## silentstruggle

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## ourwater

An American Tail: Fievel Goes West [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## januarygirl

Zoolander


----------



## Toad Licker

Coffee Town


----------



## ourwater

Liquid Sky [1982]


----------



## ourwater

Venice [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## Gonzales

300 spartans rise of an empire


----------



## karma87

Just back from the cinema where I saw the new Transformers.


----------



## ioancristian

Brokeback Mountain. Didn't think i would like it so much, but it is really touching.


----------



## Tokztero

Casino Royale


----------



## Toad Licker

Eurotrip


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Forger


----------



## Toad Licker

Brannigan


----------



## The Islander

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. I had chills by the end of it, what a masterpiece!


----------



## Toad Licker

New Best Friend


----------



## Toad Licker

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## rockiscool

Gremlings


----------



## ourwater

Basic Instinct [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Take a Hard Ride


----------



## ourwater

Eyes of an Angel [1991]


----------



## ourwater

The Bad Seed [1956]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker

House of Wax (2005)


----------



## ourwater

Wish You Were Here [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## ourwater

Pink Floyd The Wall [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

Growth


----------



## ourwater

The Wild Child [1970]


----------



## Toad Licker

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## januarygirl

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze This


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze That


----------



## Toad Licker

Life, Death and Mini-Golf


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Liar, Liar is on TV right now. Jim Carey in his prime.


----------



## pocketbird

Black Rock (2012)


----------



## IveGotToast

Lock Stock And Two Smoking Barrels. I've been re watching a lot of my favorites lately.


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Get Low(2009)


----------



## ourwater

La Ciénaga (The Swamp) [2001]


----------



## ourwater

Ikke Naken [2004]


----------



## ourwater

If Ever I See You Again [1978]


----------



## silentstruggle

Delivery Man.


----------



## Toad Licker

Walking Tall (1973)


----------



## ourwater

The Adventures of the Wilderness Family [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Buried


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## Toad Licker

Lapse of Memory


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder of Innocence


----------



## Toad Licker

Monte Walsh (1970)


----------



## januarygirl

The Craft


----------



## SHERains

Divergent


----------



## Toad Licker

Cinderfella


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Live Now


----------



## DarrellLicht

'A brony tale'... half of it anyway -shudder-


----------



## pocketbird

Email Order Bride (2009)


----------



## IveGotToast

Garden State


----------



## loneranger

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes and X-Men Days of Future Past.


----------



## mezzoforte

The Immigrant (2013)

I really liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

What If... (2010)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wolf Creek (2005) - Pretty violent, but only really in a few scenes. Wasn't exactly what I was expecting.


----------



## ourwater

Broadcast News [1987]


----------



## fm5827

Hunger Games


----------



## ourwater

Les Misérables [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill


----------



## teenage wildlife

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Toad Licker

Tango & Cash


----------



## ourwater

Runaway Train [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Delivering Milo


----------



## Toad Licker

The Graves


----------



## ourwater

The Little Rascals [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman in Black


----------



## The Islander

Sharknado. Odd movie, I liked it


----------



## ourwater

Kid-Thing [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good Sister


----------



## ourwater

3 Women [1977]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexually Bugged!


----------



## SHERains

The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## Toad Licker

The Squeeze (1987)


----------



## hypestyle

.... I got to watch about half of the Rock's _Hercules_, but a bad rainstorm blew out the power at the theater about halfway in. I had to settle for a free pass for a future visit.


----------



## ourwater

A Simple Wish [1997]


----------



## cc1991

Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker

The Perfect Boss


----------



## Toad Licker

The Meanest Men in the West


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## drganon

The Final Sacrifice-MST3k version.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry_Wolf


----------



## TenYears

Her.

Strange movie. Made me laugh, feel sorry for him, and really uncomfortable at times lol.


----------



## TenYears

Also saw American Hustle. Awesome, 8/10.


----------



## Blue Dino

The Selfish Giant.


----------



## ourwater

Best Laid Plans [1999]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fear


----------



## IcedOver

_Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father_. Rented this from Netflix DVD because a few people on this board recommended it. It's a documentary about a murder case similar to the kind you'd find profiled on "48 Hours." The difference is that the filmmaker was a personal friend of the victim. If you're going to watch this, I would not read anything about the case beforehand.


----------



## ourwater

Diary of a Chambermaid [1964]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## ourwater

Song of the Thin Man [1947]


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator Salvation


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friendship to Die For


----------



## The Islander

Half Past Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Son in Law


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vagrant (1992)


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Yeller


----------



## theCARS1979

Lucy ! Scarlett Johansson!


----------



## ourwater

Gigot [1962]


----------



## Toad Licker

Accused at 17


----------



## ourwater

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind [1984]


----------



## ourwater

Rain [2001]


----------



## ourwater

De Vlinder Tilt de Kat Op [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## ourwater

Too Late for Tears [1949]


----------



## Toad Licker

Recipe for Murder


----------



## ourwater

Mirage (Iluzija) [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## IveGotToast

Short Term 12


----------



## twitchy666

Dawn of Apes. Bland

Rise of Apes was profoundly more meaningful

All Gladiator & Jurassic Park, etc

why such a trend to make rubbish non-chronological sequels the wrong way round? Seems to make $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Toad Licker

Not My Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## Toad Licker

The Immaculate Conception of Little Dizzle


----------



## Toad Licker

Kissing Jessica Stein


----------



## Furio

The Prince of Darkness (1987)


----------



## skys

very late on this one 

The Graduate


----------



## ourwater

Elina: As If I Wasn't There [2002]


----------



## januarygirl

Battle Royale


----------



## Toad Licker

Breakfast on Pluto


----------



## Perkins

Awakenings (1990).

Sad, beautiful, touching movie. De Niro and Robin Williams were great.


----------



## ourwater

Swamp Water [1941]


----------



## drganon

The Fugitive.


----------



## ourwater

Late Spring [1949]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## juvy

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Asylum Blackout


----------



## Toad Licker

No Looking Back


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker

Armored


----------



## The Islander

Battlefield Earth


----------



## Toad Licker

Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo


----------



## ourwater

Melvin and Howard [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo


----------



## gigixo

Gone with the Wind


----------



## ourwater

Lovers and Lollipops [1956]


----------



## Toad Licker

Secret Cutting (2000)


----------



## IveGotToast

Sharknado 2


----------



## mr hoang

I watched Lucy. Quite cool.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sylvia


----------



## ourwater

Never Forget [1991]


----------



## ourwater

Kiki's Delivery Service [1989]


----------



## wildcherry876

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirst ( 1998 )


----------



## ourwater

Abel's Field [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## Toad Licker

Lucid (2013)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blitz.


----------



## ourwater

The Raggedy Rawney [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Three Night Stand


----------



## alenclaud

The bicycle thieves. Good old -very old- black and white film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## shallpass

Small apartments


----------



## Toad Licker

Crave (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

An Oversimplification of Her Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## shallpass

Toad Licker said:


> National Lampoon's Animal House


Man, you watch a lot of films!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Batman: Assault on Arkham.

The story was all over the place but this was a good cartoon. DC are doing a great job.


----------



## ourwater

Ghosts of Buxley Hall [1980]


----------



## ourwater

Testament [1983]


----------



## ourwater

Arcadia [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet of the Apes ( 1968 )


----------



## Testsubject

Guardians of the Galaxy, the movie was great, it's attribute to the comic was horrible.


----------



## ourwater

Set Me Free [1999]


----------



## SouthernTom

Grand Budapest Hotel. Quirky film, but i enjoyed it


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Conquest of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## pocketbird

Mega Piranha, too funny.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Toad Licker said:


> Planet of the Apes ( 1968 )





Toad Licker said:


> Beneath the Planet of the Apes





Toad Licker said:


> Escape from the Planet of the Apes





Toad Licker said:


> Conquest of the Planet of the Apes


You went a little ape there, Toad Licker.


----------



## ourwater

Æon Flux [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## IveGotToast

Odd Thomas


----------



## lockS

LOL


----------



## ourwater

Sabine Kleist 7, Jahre [1982]


----------



## TryingMara

Magic in the Moonlight


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Minkiro

The Solitude Of Prime Numbers


----------



## ourwater

La boum 2 [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

Julie Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunshine (2007)


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

The Purge: Anarchy. I give it an 8/10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dead Man's Shoes


----------



## midnightson

Hercules. The new one with the rock. 

Trash script. Forgettable characters. Okay action scenes. Be mildly entertained for two hours then go home and never think about it again. I guess that's all you can expect from Hollywood these days.

Actually, you know what? **** this movie for being such a tease. So it opens up with Hercules quietly stalking through a swamp after a hydra, being ambushed by it and cutting off it's heads with a single swing of his blade. Cut to him taking on a massive bore in a forest, crushing it's skull with his club. Next he's facing a lion with impervious hide in it's den, snapping off the beasts lower jaw with his bare hands as he's about to be eaten. The narration leads you to believe that this isn't the last of his feats, he has yet to face a beast even greater and more terrifying than what you've just seen....

But no, come to find out it was all just bull**** stories told by his nephew to cast him as a legend. There are no gods, no mythological creatures, no son of Zeus. Hercules is just another mere mortal, who for some unexplained reason still has superhuman strength. Sorry audience, you'll never see anything as cool as that again in the next two hours. 

Or will you? Yet again you're teased with the possibility that the antagonist is an actual sorcerer, commanding a legion of centaurs that surely will challenge Hercules and crew like they've never been challenged before. 

NOPE. Ordinary cavalry, led by a punk who's defeated by getting tossed off of his horse. Seriously. Hercules just flips his horse over and the dude faints like a *****. 

Oh, but there's Cerberus. And by Cerberus I mean the memory of three wolves who killed Hercules' wife and children in a subplot that has nothing to do with anything. 

**** whoever wrote this stupid script.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Toad Licker

Skinwalkers (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## nithiya

Honeymoon for one on Diva Universal. Great vistas. The usual romantic comedy but it was entertaining.. Loved the picture perfect vistas and oh the handsome Greg Wise as well.


----------



## nithiya

Honeymoon for one on Diva Universal. Great vistas. The usual romantic comedy but it was entertaining.. Loved the picture perfect vistas and oh the handsome Greg Wise as well.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## Toad Licker

Tommy Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

Zigs


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## Amanda1993

Watched the Purge today, it was good. Going to see the second one at the cinema tomorrow


----------



## MrQuiet76

Mr. Nobody... pretty cool movie


----------



## starsfreak

Crank (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## Toad Licker

The Kill Hole


----------



## ourwater

The Babysitter [1995]


----------



## panasonic3

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes. 

It was kind of boring but since I watched in 3D it made it much more interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Teacher


----------



## mezzoforte

Lucy
I really liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Timerider: The Adventures of Lyle Swann


----------



## ourwater

Electra, My Love [1974]


----------



## ourwater

Everybody Dies but Me [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Minor Thing


----------



## ourwater

Pollyanna [1960]


----------



## ourwater

The Devil's Gift [1984]


----------



## cristine91jh

The Amazing Spiderman 2. The ending made me a little depressed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dune (1984)


----------



## ourwater

Little Women [1949]


----------



## ihearvoices

The Purge: Anarchy (most recent in theater)
Rules of Attraction (2002) (repeat viewing)


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Toad Licker

Brotherhood of Blood


----------



## ourwater

The Juniper Tree [1990]


----------



## shallpass

Captain America: the winter soldier


----------



## mezzoforte

Sex Tape


----------



## Toad Licker

Airspeed


----------



## Toad Licker

The Greatest (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Godfather III is on TV right now. Not as bad as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## ourwater

Fur: An Imaginary Portrait of Diane Arbus [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Divergent.

Hellboy 2


----------



## Toad Licker

About Cherry


----------



## ourwater

Fifteen and Pregnant [1998]


----------



## ourwater

Over the Edge [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Fever


----------



## Toad Licker

The Square ( 2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## 87wayz

Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## bubbletea

Miss Granny... (Korean movie)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello I Must Be Going


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Starred Up


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Toad Licker

Gun Shy


----------



## twitchy666

Starred Up


----------



## GilMon

Miracle in Cell No. 7. It makes me cry


----------



## drganon

Red Zone Cuba-MST3k version.


----------



## ourwater

The Double Life of Veronique [1991]


----------



## dead24

Guardians of the galaxy 9/10
Homefront 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## SvanThorXx

"Contagion". 
It's a pretty scary movie even though it's not a horror. It's a thriller, but it's really interesting and just plain eerie, to say the least. I'm not going to spoil it for anyone should any of you watch it. I did enjoy it though.


----------



## ourwater

Something Wicked This Way Comes [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Refuge (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## ourwater

Bare Skyer Beveger Stjernene [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## ourwater

The Gray Man [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Too Smooth


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin and the Book of Beasts


----------



## mezzoforte

The Butterfly Effect

Wtf. So many feels...


----------



## soulstorm

Snow Train (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorority Boys


----------



## pos

The Elephant Man(1980)


----------



## ourwater

Czarne stopy [1987]


----------



## zazen11

The Namesake

I found it quite moving and liked it better than similar films I've recently watched that are in the same vein. It's one to look out for if you liked The Kite Runner.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Nebulos

Under The Skin

I was completely enthralled from beginning to end. Amazing performance by Scarlett Johansson. Definitely her best role yet.


----------



## ourwater

Finding Nemo [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## ourwater

Gravity [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## ourwater

Child's Play [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Principal (1987)


----------



## The Exodus

I watched Equlibrium. Good film, takes a while to get going, though. Not really for those that like a lot of action, either. 

I was going to watch Event Horizon, but I got too tired. 

I love Netflix


----------



## ourwater

Child's Play 2 [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

She Hate Me


----------



## ourwater

Child's Play 3 [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Baxter


----------



## ourwater

Bride of Chucky [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Caddyshack


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## ourwater

El Sur [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses (2004)


----------



## pos

quit lyin yall aint watched that many movies


----------



## Toad Licker

The Eye


----------



## Toad Licker

What My Husband Doesn't Know


----------



## ourwater

Intimate Strangers (Battered) [1977]


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Rush Hour 3


----------



## googleamiable

Barely Legal 3


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## ourwater

Primer [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## Euripides




----------



## ourwater

La Femme Nikita [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunset Grill


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## pocketbird

Let's Go to Prison


----------



## ourwater

Bellman and True [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mayor Cupcake


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## Toad Licker

Wind Chill (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

My Girl


----------



## ourwater

After Thomas [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker

Quick Change


----------



## Still Waters

Seven Pounds


----------



## ourwater

Jumper [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## Toad Licker

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## ourwater

A Conspiracy of Love [1987]


----------



## twitchy666

Dawn of Apes

Guardians of Galaxy

Both extremely disappointing

Never been to cinema for decades.

Starred Up
because relevant to me
but deeply disappointing
No Ray Winstone in there

Need for Speed

I expected so much from Noah.
Ridiculously rubbish. No story. Just noises and banging noises, shouting and weeping.

All the above in this post is strongly getting me to ditch movies forever. Will be hard to do, because every new feature is advertised to be good.

The way I ditched games forever. I loved games in 80s and 90s. Nintendo64 was the best I've known. A world of cartoons & special effects in movies now. Not for me

Expendables III about to see... might be disappointing


----------



## Folded Edge

God's Pocket.

Pretty good, solid film but not brilliant. Phillip Symore Hoffman's 3rd or 2nd last film . Cast included Christina Hendricks she really didn't stand out that much - she is an exceptionally beautiful women, (not that has any bearing on how good her performance was though ) Eddie Marsan, Richard Jenkins and John Turturro .


----------



## Toad Licker

Acolytes


----------



## ourwater

Dumbo [1941]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## ourwater

Split Decisions [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpier Old Men


----------



## ourwater

Reds [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Angels


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## LittleMerlin

twitchy666 said:


> Dawn of Apes
> 
> Guardians of Galaxy
> 
> Both extremely disappointing


I really enjoyed Guardians, quite funny and doesn't take itself too seriously which is good. Plus nice cast. Better than Avengers imho.

As for Dawn, yeah, it was kinda predictable and slow. Reminded me of Avatar, Pocahontas and all that Bad Guys vs. Peaceful Natives stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## ourwater

Synecdoche, New York [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde 2: Red, White and Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crucible


----------



## loneranger

Blended


----------



## ourwater

I Used to Be Darker [2013]


----------



## DannyBoy64

The Room


----------



## ourwater

James bond Moonraker [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## ourwater

Cracks [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely


----------



## Toad Licker

Prowl


----------



## ourwater

Savršeni krug [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Varsity Blues


----------



## ourwater

Seventeen & Missing [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chained


----------



## Toad Licker

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her


----------



## Folded Edge

Captain America: The Winter Soldier.

Far more enjoyable than I thought it would be.


----------



## 141079

A beautiful mind.

I loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Girl


----------



## SHERains

The Machinist


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Captain America: Winter Soldier. It was surprisingly good.


----------



## Marakunda

Just watched "Don't click", a South Korean horror movie.

It was pretty good actually, not anything too spectacular, but I did enjoy it, even though the translation/subs were terrible. I love how a lot of Asian horror movies end. In western horror movies, it ends with the mystery solved and maybe a few people dead. In pretty much every Asian horror movie I've seen though, it either ends with everyone dying, or everyone but one person dying and then the remaining person being haunted/a broken person forever. It's great. It's so not what I expect. There was a girl (in Don't click) who I was pretty sure was going to survive, and I kinda liked as a character. Turns out she gets mentally scarred/tortured, then cut by copious amounts of glass, then gets hung, by a ghost. And she *doesn't* come back in some bull**** way.

I'm a big fan of the idea of "permadeath", even in movies.


----------



## ourwater

The United States of Autism [2013]


----------



## AussiePea

Waking Ned devine. Loved this.


----------



## ourwater

Life Is Sweet [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bicentennial Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Down to the Bone


----------



## ourwater

The Devil Rides Out [1968]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mental


----------



## ourwater

Spirited Away [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Neighbor's Keeper


----------



## Toad Licker

Superhero Movie


----------



## ourwater

Damnation [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wind Dancer


----------



## Tokztero

Divergent


----------



## iKenn

National Security a really funny movie.


----------



## Wirt

The immigrant

I liked it a lot.


----------



## bluecrime

28 Days later, for the 28th time. I'm not even joking!


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters


----------



## ourwater

The Well-Digger's Daughter (La fille du puisatier) [2011]


----------



## Paragon

Guardians of the Galaxy, and it was awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters II


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad Bush


----------



## Violet Romantic

The Cider House Rules.


----------



## Toad Licker

Act Like You Love Me


----------



## lunamarie

I watched 28 Weeks Later. It actually just made me angry. I prefer 28 Days. 
Also, I just kept calling that sniper Clint Barton and laughing.


----------



## ourwater

Bean [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Constantine


----------



## ourwater

Jacquot de Nantes [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Desperate Choice


----------



## MNM

God is not dead and I wasn't overly impressed


----------



## Toad Licker

The Stranger Beside Me


----------



## ourwater

Jack and the Beanstalk [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster Makers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Jesuszilla

TMNT and Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## ourwater

Like Father, Like Son (So****e chichi ni naru) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Canyon


----------



## Toad Licker

The Claim


----------



## ourwater

Aileen: Life and Death of a Serial Killer [2003]


----------



## The Islander

Falling Down. Brilliant movie, 10/10!


----------



## Toad Licker

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## ourwater

The Goodbye Girl [1977]


----------



## paz

Boyhood. Cheesy at (many) times.


----------



## Toad Licker

Popeye (1980) In honor of Robin Williams R.I.P.


----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## ourwater

Stevie [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

​


----------



## HenDoggy

I've been binge watching Korean movies lately. They are just so awesome. Just watched bedevilled, new world, I saw the devil recently on netflix.


----------



## ourwater

Taxandria [1994]


----------



## mr hoang

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> ​


Not bad but i didnt like the way it ended. They couldve went further.


----------



## mr hoang

Guardians of the Galaxy. Im suprised it got an 8.7 rating on imbd. I thought it couldve beên better.


----------



## mr hoang

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I loved the movie! Except for the end bit, I didn't like it either. My reaction was literally "oh...okay." But my friend hated the whole thing and won't let me choose next time. :lol


Hahah really. Did she say why?... I don't think it was suppose to be realistic ... I thought it was interesting.


----------



## ourwater

Moritz in der Litfaßsäule [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P.D.


----------



## ourwater

Castle in the Sky [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-***


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-*** 2


----------



## ourwater

Glut [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sound of My Voice


----------



## Citrine

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Frontier


----------



## ourwater

Hey Hey It's Esther Blueburger [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Citizen X


----------



## ourwater

The Mexican Suitcase [2011]


----------



## Wirt

there will be blood for like the 6th time

for such a great movie, why in god's name did they include the line "Im your brother...from another mother"


----------



## Toad Licker

Accidents Happen


----------



## ourwater

Having You [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sirens


----------



## ourwater

Babette's Feast [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

I, Robot


----------



## ourwater

Three Ring Circus [1954]


----------



## SouthernTom

Evil Dead. Tonight's movie: Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## ourwater

Before the Rain [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Skin (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## ourwater

Dusting Cliff 7 [1997]


----------



## pocketbird

Clear History


----------



## Toad Licker

Benny & Joon


----------



## Toad Licker

In Good Company


----------



## ourwater

Hour of the Star [1986]


----------



## IcedOver

_Shuffle_ from Netflix DVD -- This was directed by Kurt Kuenne, the guy who made the documentary about his friend's murder called _Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son about His Father_. Several people on this site recommended the latter movie, and it was pretty well done. I decided to rent one of Kuenne's narrative features, and it turns out the guy is potentially a decent filmmaker. _Shuffle_ is about a guy who experiences his life out of order. Every time he wakes up, he's at a different age. The movie is a tad hokey, but this guy's definitely got talent. I'd like to know what he could do with a little more polish and money.


----------



## Schmosby

My friend took me to see Guardians of the Galaxy in 3D yesterday.


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder in the First (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## Folded Edge

bewilderedminerals said:


> Captain America: Winter Soldier. It was surprisingly good.


Snap and agreed


----------



## Toad Licker

Dummy (2002)


----------



## NeuromorPhish

_Django Unchained_

Cool and interesting story, albeit the pacing issues and overdone splashing of blood&#8230;
(I don't usually watch action movies, but i kinda wish i did more often.)


----------



## Cyclonic

13 Sins

I felt it was pretty entertaining and at least had an interesting concept, someone being rewarded money for doing terrible things but lose everything if they don't. Some parts were pretty disgusting and I did not like the ending.

I also watched Dead in Tombstone but couldn't even make it through half of it. Just too much of a pointless action movie. I plan on watching more Danny Trejo movies though.


----------



## ourwater

Firestarter [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster's Ball


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Room (2002)


----------



## ourwater

Table for Five [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Gardens of the Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## ourwater

Clandestine Childhood (Infancia clandestina) [2011]


----------



## The Islander

Face/Off, one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Toad Licker

Elsewhere (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

I Do (But I Don't)


----------



## loophole

An unquiet mind. Netflix


----------



## ourwater

Tilt [1979]


----------



## MyChi

We Are Marshall (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Burbs


----------



## ourwater

The Transformers: The Movie [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## ourwater

Hamlet & Hutch [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Clean Slate


----------



## Roch

The End of Love [2013] (independent film)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hostage


----------



## ourwater

13 [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rust and Bone


----------



## ourwater

Get a Clue [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones


----------



## Cyclonic

I just finished watching Harlock: Spice Pirate, that movie was amazing


----------



## Toad Licker

Overboard


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Toad Licker

Husk (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Return to Paradise ( 1998 )


----------



## ourwater

La désenchantée [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bird of the Air


----------



## ourwater

Fragments (Winged Creatures) [2008]


----------



## Folded Edge

ourwater said:


> Firestarter [1984]


Classic. I used to have this on VHS years ago and watched it a great many times. Steven King on the writing duties and featuring a very young Drew Barrymore :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Invitation to a Suicide


----------



## spiritedaway

Into the Storm


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Sin City is on TV right now. Can't wait for the sequel coming up next week.


----------



## ourwater

Balloon Farm [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Rock


----------



## ourwater

Hideaways [2011]


----------



## VictimEternal

Titanic (1997)


----------



## spiritedaway

Aladdin (1992)


----------



## ourwater

Tenth Avenue Angel [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## ourwater

Die dicke Tilla [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and Rage (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Girl on a Bicycle (Liebe und andere Turbulenzen) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Borgman


----------



## Toad Licker

River's Edge


----------



## Toad Licker

The Meeksville Ghost


----------



## The Islander

Hostel


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

Life as a House


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Das letzte Schweigen.

God Bless America.


----------



## Toad Licker

The House of Yes


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Sharknado 2 is on TV right now. lol


----------



## Hazelg

The fault on our stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker

Darby O'Gill and the Little People


----------



## ourwater

The Cat Returns [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## iKenn

Awakenings a movie with Robin Williams I really loved it!
9/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Errand Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door ( 1998 )


----------



## The Islander

Mission Impossible II


----------



## Toad Licker

Ender's Game


----------



## ourwater

Tiger Bay [1959]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ironclad


----------



## musiclover55

Date night


----------



## ourwater

The Cold Lands [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## Pauly B

Enter the dragon and rumble in the bronx


----------



## Whatev

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## CrayCray

Star trek - the new one but the first of the new ones


----------



## ourwater

Pelle the Conqueror [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bloodsport


----------



## bahehs

Idiocracy


----------



## Gamaur

Hercules.

Dwayne Johnson is freaking MASSIVE in this movie. He must have packed on 20lbs of muscle for the role.

He's good, the movie's bad.


----------



## SunshineSam218

*The Wicker Man -1973-*


----------



## Toad Licker

Tears of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Cut


----------



## ourwater

A Map for Love [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hannah Takes the Stairs


----------



## ourwater

Zaytoun [2012]


----------



## MindOverMood

Death to Smoochy


----------



## Toad Licker

Under New Management


----------



## ourwater

Maidentrip [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Too Young


----------



## Fooza

Her

It was extremely slow


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor


----------



## Winterwalk

I can´t remember but I have every intention to watch a Japanese yakuza movie next.


----------



## ourwater

Transcendence [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## IveGotToast

Her 

Had great social commentary and wasn't to heavy handed about it. The main character was easy to relate to and some parts were so awkwardly funny I couldn't help but laugh. On the other hand it was dreadfully slow paced, and Samantha was uninteresting, and full of character flaws. 

7/10


----------



## BlueDay

Guardians of the Galaxy (for the second time!)


----------



## Toad Licker

Love's Long Journey


----------



## Violet Romantic

It Happened One Night.


----------



## IveGotToast

The Lego Movie 4/10 

I enjoyed the ending, but the rest was just a cluttered mess.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drowning Mona


----------



## Constantine Kai Alkandros

Winchester 73 (1950) James Stewart


----------



## ourwater

Scudda-Hoo! Scudda-Hay! [1948]


----------



## cak

Not sure, but I think it was 2 Headed Shark Attack.


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Toad Licker

Shrink


----------



## ourwater

David and Kamal [2011]


----------



## IveGotToast

Enemy 9/10 Amazing movie. Watched it twice in a row just to understand it, but it helped make the movie better
.


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## ourwater

That Cold Day in the Park [1969]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## zazen11

Paprika

Weird and wonderful animation. It was confusing though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Neighbors (1981)


----------



## ourwater

Paulie [1998]


----------



## Euripides

I really want to see this one though. Missed it at the local film festival, but a friend supposedly has a copy somewhere. Off to Poland it is then, next month or so.



All I heard was "Edward Hopper". DONE.


----------



## Toad Licker

April Rain


----------



## Chanelleninja

In Time


----------



## ourwater

Nobody Knows (Dare mo shiranai) [2005]


----------



## Perkins

Maleficent (2014)








Lame, lame, lame, laaaaaaaaame!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## McFly

License to Drive. Corey Haim was so funny.


----------



## pocketbird

Cape Fear (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf (2010)


----------



## The Islander

We're the Millers. Perfect comedy!


----------



## Dunban

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Essential Charlie Chaplin. It had a collection of his short films.


----------



## ourwater

Sybil [1976]


----------



## Citrine

-Gaurdians of the Galaxy
-The Giver


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## Toad Licker

The Age of Innocence


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Maleficent.

Angelina Jolie was absolutely spectacular, Elle Fanning was cute but a bit bland.


----------



## ourwater

Klown [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Melvin and Howard


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien from L.A.


----------



## ourwater

Stories We Tell [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Lines


----------



## ourwater

4D Man [1959]


----------



## Toad Licker

High Spirits


----------



## herk

Amazing Spiderman 2

emma stone emma stone emma stone :eyes i really liked jamie foxx's electro, and andrew garfield is pretty good in everything, the plot was kinda dumb but i wasnt expecting much so i wasnt really let down, well except for the norman/harry osborn stuff, dane dehaan didnt have much to work with


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## MindOverMood

Porky's 

Now I'll have to watch the second and third sometime.


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Misfits (1961)


----------



## lethe1864

Amazing Spiderman 2

lol the obsessive nature of electro and his insecurities was a little freaky,, but a cool villain, Harry was different 0.0, nice action movie to relax to, Emma Stone and Andrew Garfield so cute, looking forward to see what happens with the next one


----------



## Roch

And Your Name Is Jonah [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Unbreakable


----------



## ourwater

Closure [2007]


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

The Princess Diaries


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

Diary of the Dead


----------



## Minkiro

Rust and Bone.

Brilliant film.


----------



## Satoni

Guardians of the Galaxy, which was better than expected.


----------



## pocketbird

American Reunion


----------



## ourwater

Gritta von Rattenzuhausbeiuns [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead


----------



## The Islander

The Expendables III. Best one of the trilogy in my opinion.


----------



## IcedOver

_Super_ - Rented this and _Slither _(which sucked) from Netflix DVD before I went to James Gunn's new film _Guardians of the Galaxy_. _Super_ was average, but for some reason it's growing on me in the day or so since I watched it. I love this exchange:

"You think that killing me, that stabbing me to death, is gonna change the world for the better?"

"I can't know that . . . for sure . . . UNLESS I TRY!"


----------



## Toad Licker

Slaughter High


----------



## ourwater

Vacas [1992]


----------



## spiritedaway

The Quiet Ones (I think? Might be wrong though)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lying Eyes


----------



## ourwater

Élisa [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Spring Breakdown


----------



## CrayCray

snow white and the huntsman


----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Slytherclaw

Sh**...I don't remember. Probably Captain America


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## ourwater

Could We Maybe [1977]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sliding Doors


----------



## ourwater

Becoming Redwood [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

No Good Deed


----------



## Toad Licker

Stalkers (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Upstream Color [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Weeds


----------



## ourwater

A szeleburdi család (_Familie Wirbelwind)_ [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole


----------



## ourwater

Sounding the Alarm: Battling the Autism Epidemic [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Letters [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## ourwater

Flight of the Navigator [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## IveGotToast

Amelie


----------



## Toad Licker

Pleasantville


----------



## Ahskom

V/H/S


----------



## traffick

The Edge 1997


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## Toad Licker

Decoding Annie Parker


----------



## ourwater

My Neighbor Totoro [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Risky Business


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer's Moon


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vow


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## shelless

As good as it gets


----------



## Citrine

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## NiamhB

Avengers Assemble


----------



## Toad Licker

Chance At Romance


----------



## ourwater

Cujo [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jackal


----------



## Junebuug

Lucy...

It was horrible.


----------



## pocketbird

Scream


----------



## ourwater

The Selfish Giant [2013]


----------



## ourwater

An Afghan Love Story (Wajma) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## MindOverMood

Colombiana

Only watched it until the end because of Zoe


----------



## ourwater

******* Out of Carolina [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet


----------



## ourwater

Tomb Raider [2001]


----------



## megsy00

Heaven is for real


----------



## ourwater

Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings (1980)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last Shot


----------



## ourwater

Mouth to Mouth [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Bliss


----------



## Perkins




----------



## ourwater

Bad Timing: A Sensual Obsession [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Butcher's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker

Honeymoon in Vegas


----------



## ourwater

Andre [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin Pt.1


----------



## kilgoretrout

Eve and the Fire Horse


----------



## Violet Romantic

Tarzan!

I cry every time. Thank you, Phil Collins. :blank

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin Pt.2


----------



## ourwater

Silent House [2011]


----------



## 1one

cat on a hot tin roof (1958) starring paul newman and liz taylor.. it introduced me to the word "mendacity" which is mentioned A LOT throughout the movie :|


----------



## Toad Licker

Book of Blood (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Women in Film


----------



## catcharay

Gmorning vietnam. Watched it in dedication of Robbin williams. Its not one of my favourites.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Gamaur

Phantasmagorical said:


> Tarzan!
> 
> I cry every time. Thank you, Phil Collins. :blank
> 
> :lol


Found your next movie :yes










You're still yet to see them yeah?


----------



## SouthernTom

Dallas Buyers Club. Great thought-provoking movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Toad Licker

Bark!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Youre Next


----------



## IveGotToast

The Raid 2 

One word - Disappointing


----------



## mr hoang

Lets be cops. Hilarious!


----------



## ourwater

A Beautiful Life (Mei Li Ren Sheng) [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## Violet Romantic

Gamaur said:


> Found your next movie :yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still yet to see them yeah?


Did I tell you I haven't seen them? Or are you assuming I haven't because I basically haven't seen anything? :lol Either way, you're right! :b

I'm guessing I should?? :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

A Stranger Within (2009)


----------



## Joanna96

Daydream Nation


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## ourwater

Small Soldiers [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Coming to America


----------



## Euripides




----------



## ourwater

L!fe Happens (Life Happens) [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blood Pressure (2012)


----------



## IamGroot

Guardians of the Galaxy

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## ourwater

The Way Back [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Like Dandelion Dust


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## ourwater

Amber Alert [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie 2


----------



## ourwater

Stepmom [1998]


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I don't know.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Wedding


----------



## Perkins

Laura (1944)


----------



## ihans

Geography Club

Not exactly the funnies comedy, but the message is good


----------



## IveGotToast

Signs

A classic movie, I don't care what everyone says.


----------



## ourwater

The Awakening [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## IamGroot

Toad Licker said:


> American Pie Presents: Band Camp


Man you are really into American Pie 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toad Licker

^One of my favorite movie series! 

American Pie Presents: The Naked Mile


----------



## Dreary

"Wish I was here" by Zach Braff... Couldn't handle it till the end, the main character is so annoying and selfish and 95% of dialogs make no sense to me. Don't get why people rate it so high


----------



## ourwater

The Real Story: The Amityville Horror [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Beta House


----------



## ourwater

Nova: Meteor Strike [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Book of Love


----------



## Junebuug

Jackass: the movie


----------



## ourwater

The Amityville Horror [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Reunion


----------



## Toad Licker

Serial Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

Chastity Bites


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## IveGotToast

The Wolf Of Wall Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom at Sixteen


----------



## ourwater

The War [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dreamers


----------



## SHERains

Blackbird


----------



## ourwater

The Motel Life [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## The Islander

Guardians of the Galaxy. Epic, 5/5.


----------



## ourwater

I Escaped A Cult [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Object of My Affection


----------



## ourwater

Madonna: Truth or Dare [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Little Eye


----------



## juvy

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

Heaven is for Real. It was all right. Wouldn't watch it again though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blind Date


----------



## ourwater

Who Saw Her Die? [1972]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mist (2007)


----------



## wmu'14

The Giver (2014)
4/5


----------



## rbinaz

All Is Lost


----------



## catcharay

Snowpiercer. The lead actor looked so different i couldnt detect it was him til a quarter of the length of the movie. It was a good concept tho the ending wasnt as climatic..to me. Enjoyable overall

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ourwater

Billy & Buddy (Boule & Bill) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

RV


----------



## ourwater

Homefront [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead...


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## ourwater

The Chalk Garden [1964]


----------



## Toad Licker

First Blood


----------



## ourwater

The First Grader [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Apollo 13


----------



## ourwater

Price Check [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Once in the Life


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Watching Rounders right now. I've always loved this scene


----------



## BackToThePast

Cast Away


----------



## Toad Licker

Cas & Dylan


----------



## ourwater

Whistle Down the Wind [1961]


----------



## Toad Licker

Umbrage


----------



## ourwater

Where the Lilies Bloom [1974]


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Heads in a Duffel Bag


----------



## The Islander

The Good Son


----------



## 0Blythe

Mean Creek


----------



## Junebuug

Dead Silence


----------



## Toad Licker

Metal Tornado


----------



## Apathie

Life after Beth with Aubrey Plaza and Dane DeHaan. (amongst a few others)
It was a weird movie to be honest. Not bad, but not particularly good either.
Felt like a collection of short films cramped into the length of a feature film, for lack of a better description.
6/10.


----------



## ourwater

Disaster in Time [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Flashes (2013)


----------



## Charmander

Mrs Doubtfire. Hadn't watched it since I was little so only remembered a few parts. Such a good film!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Jurassic Park is on TV right now; so hold on to your butts.


----------



## ourwater

Patatje Oorlog [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Crush on You


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Little *****house in Texas


----------



## Steve123

The Great Dictator. Liked it a lot!


----------



## Toad Licker

Suspect Zero


----------



## Violet Romantic

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Jurassic Park is on TV right now; so hold on to your butts.


Just finished watching it, and I am proud to say that my bum held up nicely. :lol


----------



## Gamaur

Phantasmagorical said:


> and I am proud to say that my bum held up nicely. :lol


*quotes @probably offline's signature*


----------



## Violet Romantic

Gamaur said:


> *quotes @probably offline's signature*


Well, that was a stretch! Which is, coincidentally, also what she said.

:lol


----------



## Gamaur

Phantasmagorical said:


> Well, that was a stretch! Which is, coincidentally, also what she said.
> 
> :lol


:evil


----------



## Violet Romantic

Gamaur said:


> :evil


:banana Banana.


----------



## Folded Edge

Calvery (2014)

Brendan Gleeson stars in another film set in a small town in the Republic of Ireland. Brilliant stuff. It's much darker in tone than 'The Guard'.


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a Disaster (2012)


----------



## ourwater

Cloak & Dagger [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## pocketbird

Kill Your Darlings ~ dane dehaan *-*


----------



## Toad Licker

Milk Money


----------



## ourwater

It Takes Two [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

He's Mine, Not Yours


----------



## ourwater

A Thousand Months (Mille Mois) [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pecker


----------



## Toad Licker

Clockwatchers


----------



## ourwater

Pretty Baby [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Roch

50/50 [2011]


----------



## ourwater

The Kid with a Bike [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Three Musketeers (2011)


----------



## cuppy

Bridget Jones's Diary ^_^ (FINALLY)


----------



## Gamaur

*World's Greatest Dad* - black comedy at it's finest, some of the riskiest cinema I've seen. 4/5

*The Fault in Our Stars *- a bit too long for the genre, but the realism and melancholy were palpable. 3.5/5


----------



## Violet Romantic

Gamaur said:


> *World's Greatest Dad* - black comedy at it's finest, some of the riskiest cinema I've seen. 4/5
> 
> *The Fault in Our Stars *- a bit too long for the genre, but the realism and melancholy were palpable. 3.5/5


Finally, something I've seen!!! 

Obviously, that's a lie. Of course I've seen neither. :lol

However, I did read the book of the latter, and I think I'm the only person on the planet who didn't like it. I did have quite a strong reaction to it, though: it pissed me off. I think it's the only book I've ever regretted buying. I had to resist the urge to throw it at a wall in a furious rage, and I feel that it is contaminating my bookshelf. I would give it to someone, but I wouldn't be able to stand giving someone such filth. I would throw it away, but I couldn't bring myself to throw a book away, no matter how vile and disgusting I deemed it to be.

But other than that, that's cool! 

:lol


----------



## Gamaur

Phantasmagorical said:


> Finally, something I've seen!!!
> 
> Obviously, that's a lie. Of course I've seen neither. :lol
> 
> However, I did read the book of the latter, and I think I'm the only person on the planet who didn't like it. I did have quite a strong reaction to it, though: it pissed me off. I think it's the only book I've ever regretted buying. I had to resist the urge to throw it at a wall in a furious rage, and I feel that it is contaminating my bookshelf. I would give it to someone, but I wouldn't be able to stand giving someone such filth. I would throw it away, but I couldn't bring myself to throw a book away, no matter how vile and disgusting I deemed it to be.
> 
> But other than that, that's cool!
> 
> :lol


Holy crap that's _strong_. What didn't you like about the book? For me the story was way too manipulative, but it was still entertaining enough.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Gamaur said:


> Holy crap that's _strong_. What didn't you like about the book? For me the story was way too manipulative, but it was still entertaining enough.


I don't even knoooow. Haha. It probably started because I had such high expectations after hearing so many great things about John Green books; I had never read one before this. I had trouble caring about the characters, I thought the romance was very contrived, and there were _too many_ perfectly worded lines that were obviously going to become "beloved" quotes. But what pushed me over the edge was the ending. I guess I found out that I am one of those people who needs a relatively happy ending. I just couldn't take it. I wasn't sad. I was furious. I don't even know how to explain why. I just needed that happy ending, even for a book I didn't like; and, I didn't get it. So I went from not liking it to finding it to be a worthless pile of trash to which I would like to set aflame.

Thanks for asking.  :lol


----------



## Gamaur

Phantasmagorical said:


> I don't even knoooow. Haha. It probably started because I had such high expectations after hearing so many great things about John Green books; I had never read one before this. I had trouble caring about the characters, I thought the romance was very contrived, and there were _too many_ perfectly worded lines that were obviously going to become "beloved" quotes. But what pushed me over the edge was the ending. I guess I found out that I am one of those people who needs a relatively happy ending. I just couldn't take it. I wasn't sad. I was furious. I don't even know how to explain why. I just needed that happy ending, even for a book I didn't like; and, I didn't get it. So I went from not liking it to finding it to be a worthless pile of trash to which I would like to set aflame.
> 
> Thanks for asking.  :lol


I can imagine a lot of that based on the dialogue, but I reckon you'd enjoy the movie a lot more than the book. It was decent enough, and the ending come'on now, art reflects life don't forget. Not everything ends up perfectly. Guessing you never saw My Girl? That would destroy you haha.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Gamaur said:


> I can imagine a lot of that based on the dialogue, but I reckon you'd enjoy the movie a lot more than the book. It was decent enough, and the ending come'on now, art reflects life don't forget. Not everything ends up perfectly. Guessing you never saw My Girl? That would destroy you haha.


I actually said the same thing after watching the trailer for the first time: it looks better than the book. That almost never happens! Everything doesn't have to end "perfectly," but that was too much for my mind to handle. I denounce this kind of art! :lol I actually think I started watching "My Girl" once but didn't make it to the end. This reminds me of the "Friends" episode where Phoebe was not allowed to watch the endings of movies that had tragic endings. I was just not prepared. :b


----------



## Gamaur

Phantasmagorical said:


> I actually said the same thing after watching the trailer for the first time: it looks better than the book. That almost never happens! Everything doesn't have to end "perfectly," but that was too much for my mind to handle. I denounce this kind of art! :lol I actually think I started watching "My Girl" once but didn't make it to the end. This reminds me of the "Friends" episode where Phoebe was not allowed to watch the endings of movies that had tragic endings. I was just not prepared. :b


Not gonna lie, it made a 7 year-old Gamaur ball his little eyes out.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Gamaur said:


> Not gonna lie, it made a 7 year-old Gamaur ball his little eyes out.


D'aww. I must watch it now! I actually think I take imperfect endings in movies a lot better than imperfect endings in books. (My favorite movie is Titanic! :b) Maybe because I spend so much time reading one book that I want my time to have been spent on something that ends in a relatively positive way.


----------



## Toad Licker

Insidious


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)

This is a must see movie!


----------



## Toad Licker

All About Steve


----------



## introvert33

Transcendence (with Johnnie Depp)

Like it!

more detailed discussion here http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...a-radical-change-of-the-current-human-968897/



Folded Edge said:


> Transcendence (2014)
> 
> I really enjoyed this, a really good modern example of a really great Science Fiction film. Having a hard time understanding what all the fuss was from the naysayers and detractors. Go watch Transformers 4 instead then :lol





mezzoforte said:


> Me too.
> 
> And no, I don't really know anything that's that similar. But there are some good sci-fi movies coming out next year that look pretty good. Like Transcendence and Edge of Tomorrow...idk if you've heard of those.





Elad said:


> yeah i've seen those trailers, not quite the same as enders though. seems to always be the way lately, the movies you want to see more of end up tanking and getting no sequels  honorable mention to I am Number Four.





ourwater said:


> Transcendence [2014]


----------



## Gamaur

@Toad Licker how many movies do you watch each week?


----------



## Toad Licker

Butter (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Flipped


----------



## Toad Licker

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## The Islander

The Punisher


----------



## mapleflake

Inception.

For maybe the 8th time. I think I finally understand it


----------



## Sindelle

Guardians of the Galaxy <3


----------



## ourwater

Princess Daisy [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Karla


----------



## low

I had an Alien movies marathon over the past 2-3 days (as in 'Alien' / Xenomorphs). Had not seen a few of them in years. Good watch. Watched prometheus too. Might watch AVP tommorow. Will skip AVPR though, as it's just too terrible.


----------



## Toad Licker

Frost Giant (2010)


----------



## ourwater

In Search of the Castaways [1962]


----------



## TryingMara

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Toad Licker

Duel (1971)


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir Crazy


----------



## ourwater

The Weight of Elephants [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Pretty Persuasion


----------



## ourwater

John and Julie [1955]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Guardians of the Galaxy









Very cool movie. I can see why it's topped Captain America 2: The Winter Soldier. It connects to the Avengers movie universe but it's also a palette cleanser with being it's own thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Clear History


----------



## ourwater

Agnus Dei (Nonnebørn) [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fled


----------



## IveGotToast

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol

Dat Hoodie


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Strange Love of Martha Ivers (1946), awesome.


----------



## karenw

Alpha Papa ( wouldn't rave about it)


----------



## low

The new Godzilla. It's not that great. Okay to watch once.


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys on the Side


----------



## ourwater

The Artist and the Model (El artista y la modelo) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

About Time


----------



## kilgoretrout

Cabin in the Woods 

(what in the hell... )


----------



## ihearvoices

Zombie Honeymoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Beginners


----------



## ourwater

Hand in Hand [1961]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fifth Element


----------



## ourwater

Novemberkatzen [1986]


----------



## JustThisGuy

kilgoretrout said:


> Cabin in the Woods
> 
> (what in the hell... )


Cool movie, right? 



ihearvoices said:


> Zombie Honeymoon


Oh, god, I remember that movie. It's so...low-budget.


----------



## Toad Licker

Unthinkable (2010)


----------



## kilgoretrout

JustThisGuy said:


> Cool movie, right?


Yah, that's one word to describe it. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## twitchy666

*Edge of Tomorrow good for SA?*

Good acting


----------



## Toad Licker

It Could Happen to You


----------



## ourwater

Mortal Thoughts [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Junior


----------



## Toad Licker

Twister


----------



## Toad Licker

Loser


----------



## ourwater

Mister Blot's Academy [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Endings


----------



## Transcending

Antitrust, surprisingly I enjoyed it.


----------



## ourwater

Take Shelter [2011]


----------



## Katoglow

Is this an anxiety forum or not?


----------



## Toad Licker

The Chumscrubber


----------



## ourwater

The Battle of Billy's Pond [1976]


----------



## Toad Licker

Circle of Friends


----------



## Farideh

I watched half of The Bourne Supremacy.


----------



## ourwater

Mazlum [2000]


----------



## pocketbird

Blue Ruin (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Uptown Girls


----------



## pocketbird

Good Neighbors (2010)


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Melancholia (2011)

A slow film but beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker

Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## Toad Licker

Continental Divide


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead at 17


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Exorcist


----------



## ourwater

Der schweigende Engel [1954]


----------



## Toad Licker

50 First Dates


----------



## ourwater

Invaders From Mars [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## Toad Licker

Hollow Man


----------



## ourwater

So Dear to My Heart [1948]


----------



## Fruitcake

Batoru rowaiaru


----------



## ourwater

Devil Times Five [1974]


----------



## fredbloggs02

The Last Horror Movie (2003).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Äta sova dö(2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Legend


----------



## Toad Licker

Idle Hands


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nymphomaniac Volumes 1 & 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## Toad Licker

Airplane!


----------



## ourwater

The New Adventures of Pippi Longstocking [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Paycheck


----------



## ourwater

The Last Days on Mars [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fog (1980)


----------



## TryingMara

Chef

I'm in the minority, but I was not fond of it.


----------



## overthelake

Holy ******. What was the last movie I watched? I don't watch many movies.

I'm trying to think of ANY movie I've seen on TV or theaters lately.

*thinks*

*thinks*

*thinks

*thinks*

(and yes I really do have to think this much)

Ok, I can't remember. But I remember seeing bits and pieces of Speed and Super 8 on TV.

I don't watch much TV. Mostly internet and novels and short stories.


----------



## overthelake

ourwater said:


> The New Adventures of Pippi Longstocking [1988]


I remember that. I thot she was SUPER #%^&^! CUTE!

Probably was, just toooooo young now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## ourwater

Death Watch [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Club Dread


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## ourwater

Aniki Bóbó [1942]


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Sin City: A Dame to Kill for. Not as good as the first one.


----------



## Darktower776

Expendables 3. Wasn't very good but then again wasn't expecting much. They all just looked old and tired. Don't even see why Jet Li was even in the movie. He only appears for like 3 minutes shooting at things.


----------



## ourwater

Swiss Family Robinson [1960]


----------



## Toad Licker

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## ourwater

That Darn Cat! [1965]


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## Toad Licker

The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Is the Drug


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best of Times (1986)


----------



## Toad Licker

Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Out of My League


----------



## Fat Man

Disney's Tarzan


----------



## Toad Licker

Straw Dogs


----------



## ourwater

Beethoven [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Dolittle ( 1998 )


----------



## xisco

Hercules (with The Rock)

I liked the part when he said "I am Hercules!!!!!!!!!" 

what a badass


----------



## ourwater

The Flight That Disappeared [1961]


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Wilderness


----------



## CopadoMexicano

100 First Kisses


----------



## IveGotToast

Dredd

From what I gathered, he is the law.


----------



## ourwater

Crocodile Dundee [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Charmander

Dark Knight. I tried to watch Batman Begins last night but it has such a slow build up. So just skipped to my favourite film in the trilogy!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret Lives of Dorks


----------



## ourwater

Kid Svensk [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## ourwater

Return to Nim's Island [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The Shrine [2010]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Antichrist(2009) - Talk about a crescendo into intense madness


----------



## Scrub-Zero

From Hell

Suspect Zero


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

I Sell the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Bruce Almighty


----------



## Toad Licker

Are You Here


----------



## ourwater

Papa's Delicate Condition [1963]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Hurts (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## ourwater

Poltergeist III [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fresh Horses


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## ourwater

The Conversation [1974]


----------



## Toad Licker

Darklight


----------



## SHERains

Amadeus


----------



## Toad Licker

Meeting Evil


----------



## ourwater

La fille de 15 ans [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## ourwater

Lassie [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Gamaur

Chef - 3.5/5 stars

Food porn to the max. I've never seen anything that's made me so hungry.


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## Toad Licker

Bustin' Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

One Hour Photo


----------



## The Lost Key

Last movie I watched was Ghost World (2001)


----------



## Lone Drifter

Congo (1995)

My eyes are still burning...why did I do that?!?


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Teacher


----------



## ourwater

The Whiz Kid and the Carnival Caper [1976]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bird on a Wire


----------



## ourwater

Dimples [1936]


----------



## Toad Licker

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## ourwater

Who's Afraid of the Water Sprite? [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Return from Witch Mountain [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

Steam (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## ourwater

Wet Gold [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

L!fe Happens


----------



## Flashthompson1980

Idle Hands starring Devon Sawa.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## Toad Licker

The Very Thought of You ( 1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Ten Stories Tall


----------



## Toad Licker

Madeline


----------



## Charmander

Amazing Spider Man 2 and Gravity. Considering how much I disliked the first one, I expected to hate this one but I really enjoyed it, but I agree with most people that the villains were lame. And Gravity was good for visuals but other than that pretty boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Object of My Affection


----------



## The Islander

Stolen


----------



## ourwater

Beethoven's 2nd [1993]


----------



## fonz

Rudy (1993)


----------



## lockS

The Cat


----------



## Toad Licker

My Life Without Me


----------



## SHERains

The Elephant Man♥


----------



## mr hoang

The dark Knight rises. Good movie. Ending was cool.


----------



## ourwater

Who Will Love My Children? [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## HopelessFriend

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## ourwater

Ju-on: The Grudge (Ju-on) [2002]


----------



## Fat Man

Marry and Max. It's Charming , funny, and sad. It's also very relatable.


----------



## catcharay

The raid 2. It reminded of the movie Infernal Affairs or The departed. A good Indonesian action movie.


----------



## ourwater

Persona [1965]


----------



## shortcake

Threads (1984)

The ending was kinda eh but otherwise it was great.


----------



## ourwater

The Kingfisher Caper [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

Casino


----------



## ourwater

The Parent Trap [1961]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doom


----------



## Toad Licker

Chicken with Plums


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## Toad Licker

Jade


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Moon (2009)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

NFL Football: Lions Vs. Giants


----------



## ourwater

Seven Up [1964]


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness


----------



## ourwater

Amy und die Wildgänse [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ain't Them Bodies Saints


----------



## Toad Licker

Flesh+Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Casualties of War


----------



## shortcake

Last House on the Left (2009)

Seen it a few times already but it was on TV and I like it, so :V


----------



## scooby

A million ways to die in the west. It was awful.


----------



## Toad Licker

EuroTrip


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Highway


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wer


----------



## Toad Licker

Foxfire


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Red Eye 2


shh..Posting more than two or three posts in row is spamming.


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Like Heaven


----------



## pocketbird

Haunted


----------



## CopadoMexicano

42.00


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark City


----------



## ourwater

Black Hawk Down [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Man on a Ledge


----------



## Charmander

Batman (1989)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gingerbread Man


----------



## Neo1234

Melancholia


----------



## ourwater

Echoes of a Summer [1976]


----------



## ourwater

The Paper Chase [1973]


----------



## coeur_brise

Idiocracy. I need more movies like that. Why come there are no movies like that that I know of?


----------



## ourwater

Robin Hood: Men in Tights [1993]


----------



## mr hoang

American beauty. Great movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir of Echoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Frankenfish


----------



## Toad Licker

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## bancho1993

Rush


----------



## Toad Licker

Cupid & Cate


----------



## Toad Licker

Loving Leah


----------



## Toad Licker

Truth or Consequences, N.M.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gone


----------



## Lonel016

"Rango" (2011) and "Harvey" (1950).


----------



## ourwater

Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning (Universal Soldier: A New Dimension) [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Unico [1981]


----------



## ourwater

Men With Wings [1938]


----------



## ourwater

The Lone Wolf Spy Hunt [1939]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mask


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pelican Brief


----------



## Sacrieur

The Giver.

Do not approve, would not watch again. For something with so much potential it sure failed hard.


----------



## IcedOver

_Super Fuzz_ (1980): I watched this probably fifty times on HBO when I was a kid, and just rented it on DVD from Netflix. They aired it a lot on HBO, for some reason. Anybody else remember it? It's an Italian-U.S. co-production about a cop who gets caught in a test detonation of a rocket full of red plutonium. He then gains super powers similar to Green Lantern -- anything he wills he can make happen. However, whenever the color red is present, his powers are nullified. It's a really fun and goofy movie, and the song over the titles and throughout the movie will get lodged in your head for days.


----------



## Toad Licker

Elevator Girl


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Riverman


----------



## Toad Licker

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker

Swamp Devil


----------



## Toad Licker

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## lockS

The Plan Man


----------



## ourwater

The Virgin Spring [1960]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## vintagerocket

the color of pomegranates as part of TIFF, tonight. umm i've wanted to see this for awhile and it started off well, but i was so tired, i'm pretty sure i slept through some of it. also martin scorsese made a sudden appearance just to introduce the film, and disappeared immediately after.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suture


----------



## ourwater

Lost Angel [1943]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toy


----------



## ourwater

Born Free [1966]


----------



## Toad Licker

Road to Perdition


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Damnation(1988 )
~ Europa(1991)
~ After The Wedding(2006)
~ Circumstance(2011)
~ Antibodies(2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

What Maisie Knew


----------



## ourwater

Pinocchio's Revenge [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Gal Sunday


----------



## Toad Licker

He Sees You When You're Sleeping


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hive


----------



## Violet Romantic

My Girl
@Gamaur What did you do to me? :cry


----------



## Ally

Silver Linings Playbook. Meh, It had some pretty good moments but also very depressing


----------



## Toad Licker

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Real Girls


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Carrie


----------



## Toad Licker

Gross Anatomy (1989)


----------



## ourwater

Heidi [1937]


----------



## Toad Licker

Children of Men


----------



## ourwater

Monkey Shines [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Wild Eyes: The Abby Sunderland Story [2011]


----------



## hermito

Maleficent


----------



## ourwater

Bug Off! [2001]


----------



## spititout

Lucy. It sucked balls


----------



## Toad Licker

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

An Ideal Husband (1999)


----------



## Toad Licker

Picture Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker

Simply Irresistible


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## ioancristian

Ordinary people

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

Aces N' Eights


----------



## Toad Licker

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Twins


----------



## ourwater

The Brave Little Toaster to the Rescue [1997]


----------



## ourwater

Jurassic Park [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## ourwater

Black Rock [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Miral [2011]


----------



## AussiePea

How to train your dragon 2. Better than the first. There, I said it.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Lone Drifter

Ender's Game....and it didn't end quick enough.


----------



## mr hoang

As above, so below


----------



## ourwater

Resident Evil: Afterlife [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Craft


----------



## Toad Licker

Dangerous Minds


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Frankenstein


----------



## housebunny

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## CopadoMexicano

skyfall


----------



## AllToAll

A.ss Backwards


----------



## Toad Licker

Oliver's Ghost


----------



## JustThisGuy

Boyhood









Linklater's latest. Literally filmed over the course of 12 years, it follows Mason from the age of 6 to 18, as well as his family. While it's fictional, it's emphasis on living life is really accented by the reality of these actors/characters aging in the course of 3 hours.

Do recommend.


----------



## Toad Licker

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Bizarre

Beastly


----------



## Ally

RV. It was good but thought it would be a lot better


----------



## SummerRae

If I Stay.


----------



## Toad Licker

WiseGirls


----------



## ourwater

In the Land of the Deaf (Le Pays Des Sourds) [1992]


----------



## Charmeleon

47 Ronin was surprisingly awesome. Also just watched The Raid 2...fffffuuuuuuuucckk!!!!! That films awesome!!


----------



## ourwater

Summer Magic [1963]


----------



## Toad Licker

Salem Falls


----------



## Kascheritt

Deliver us from Evil (2014). I really enjoyed it :3 Totaly worth 10$ I gave up for it.


----------



## IveGotToast

Let The Right One In


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Devil Fish [1998]


----------



## ourwater

Kid (2012)


----------



## ourwater

The Snow Queen [1957]


----------



## jblanch3

The November Man--Saw it in the theater. Wasn't bad, typical action movie

Never Tear Us Apart: The INXS Story: I DVR'ed this, expecting a documentary, and it turned out being a miniseries that was made in Australia. I feared the worst, but was pleasantly surprised, nothing extraordinary, but a pretty well-done miniseries about one of the defining bands of the 80s.


----------



## jblanch3

And I'm about to go see The Drop with Tom Hardy and it's Gandolfini's last film, I'll try to remember to come back and tell what I think.


----------



## Toad Licker

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Expendables 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The One


----------



## Toad Licker

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## X Vicky X

The inbetweeners 2


----------



## Toad Licker

A Killer Upstairs


----------



## ourwater

Hana & Alice (Hana to Arisu) [2004]


----------



## 3r10n

The women in black.
Was the third time i watched it ;3


----------



## Toad Licker

Fools Rush In


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bag Of Hammers


----------



## Toad Licker

Car Wash


----------



## catcharay

Honeymoon.. in the horror genre. The lead actor is the girl from GOT who had that famous line.."you know nothing Jon snow". It was paced okay and not so predictable..


----------



## ourwater

The Crimson Rivers [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## ourwater

Fairy Tale: A True Story [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Hearts


----------



## boas

Back to the Future part II.


----------



## Toad Licker

Derailed


----------



## ourwater

Without a Trace [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Melancholia


----------



## Toad Licker

Billy Bathgate


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sunshine Boys (1975)


----------



## ourwater

It Happened One Night [1934]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## seeking777

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## ourwater

Tom Sawyer [1973]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## ourwater

Tom Sawyer [1973]


----------



## ourwater

Anastasia [1956]


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Rain Man


----------



## ourwater

Lamb [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic Pizza


----------



## IveGotToast

Captain America: The Winter Solider


----------



## Toad Licker

Life


----------



## ourwater

Miss Annie Rooney [1942]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dick


----------



## TryingMara

Pride


----------



## Toad Licker

The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexting in Suburbia


----------



## Toad Licker

Wicker Park


----------



## Toad Licker

Rumor Has It...


----------



## ourwater

Little Man Tate [1991]


----------



## ourwater

Secrets: The Sphinx [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The Player: Secrets of a Vegas Whale [2014]


----------



## ourwater

My Girl 2 [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Panic Room


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Safe(1995) 
~ Night On Earth(1991)
~ Room In Rome(2010)


----------



## ourwater

Lord of the Flies [1963]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear


----------



## ourwater

Doomsday Book (In-lyoo-myeol-mang-bo-go-seo) [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult


----------



## ourwater

The Brave Little Toaster Goes to Mars [1998]


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The two faces of mitchell and webb.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mighty Joe Young


----------



## ourwater

Romeo + Juliet [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bucket List


----------



## Toad Licker

Cement


----------



## ourwater

Adventures in Babysitting [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Weeks


----------



## ourwater

Hayat var [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## ourwater

No Place on Earth [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spiderwick Chronicles


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man With One Red Shoe


----------



## ourwater

Careful, He Might Hear You [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker

Failing Better Now


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## ourwater

Die Zeit der Kraniche [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Island of Dr. Moreau (1977)


----------



## ourwater

The Institute [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Boogeyman


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## wmu'14

The Amazing Spider-Man (2012)

4/5 (up from 3/5)

I saw this in theaters and hated it. It didn't feel like Spider-Man at all. I kept comparing it to the original 3 too.
I saw it on TV last night and did a 90 degrees on it. It's not as good as the original 3, especially the first half, but I'm happy to finally say I see Andrew Garfield as Spider-Man and can place him alongside the other Marvel superheroes.

Maybe it's because I saw TAS2 at a friend's place and thought it was as good as the original 3.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## ourwater

The Girl [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop II


----------



## ourwater

Circle of Two [1981]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coherence


----------



## Toad Licker

Mindhunters


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cold in July


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Canyon


----------



## ourwater

A Lonely Place to Die [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Madeline [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bone Collector


----------



## Scrub-Zero

May.

It was a weird movie...


----------



## ourwater

I Saw What You Did [1965]


----------



## HenDoggy

Scrub-Zero said:


> May.
> 
> It was a weird movie...


hey i liked that movie! have you seen 'the woman' also directed by lucky mckee? that was good as well.

Last movie i watched was 'the united states of leland'


----------



## Toad Licker

Changeling



Scrub-Zero said:


> May.
> 
> It was a weird movie...


 Yes it was, I just love Angela Bettis though.


----------



## ourwater

Just Around the Corner [1938]


----------



## Polar

The curious case of Benjamin Button

or, was it Troy... can't really remember


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete


----------



## ourwater

Moon [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete Kills


----------



## Toad Licker

Lake Mungo


----------



## ourwater

The Slingshot [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mr. Destiny


----------



## ourwater

The Canterville Ghost [1944]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue-Eyed Butcher


----------



## Toad Licker

You've Got Mail


----------



## shallpass

Blade runner


----------



## Sabreena

The Virgin Suicides. Had to watch it for Womens Studies class. 
It was really depressing & triggering


----------



## Toad Licker

Day Night Day Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Gran Torino


----------



## ourwater

Abel, twój brat [1970]


----------



## Toad Licker

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## ourwater

Reflections in a Golden Eye [1967]


----------



## shallpass

Dom Hemingway


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## Pongy Jumpluff

Edge of Tomorrow 

I love torrents


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## Dan88

The inbetweeners movie. Recently marathoned all 18 episodes, enjoyed them and this movie just topped the lot. Really enjoyed it, but it is essential to watch all the previous episodes first.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Hole Story_ on DVD from Netflix. This was directed by Alex Karpovsky (Ray from HBO's "Girls," who also made another good movie called _Rubberneck_). This is a semi-mockumentary about a 1.5-mile-long hole that inexplicably opened up in a Minnesota lake that should have been totally frozen. Karpovsky plays "himself" -- a neurotic filmmaker who is trying to put together a pilot episode for a documentary series about small town mysteries. He arrives with his crew intending to film the hole and interview the townsfolk, but finds that the hole closed up right before he arrived. The crew tries to make do, but Alex becomes increasingly frustrated and worried as he realizes he has no show, and has a nervous breakdown of sorts. It's not laugh-out-loud funny, but it has plenty of amusing moments.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Elf (2003)


----------



## Toad Licker

Kinky Boots


----------



## ourwater

The End of Love [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## ourwater

Amityville II: The Possession [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wish List


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## ourwater

Zathura: A Space Adventure [2005]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The two faces of January.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Nearlyweds


----------



## IveGotToast

The Hunt 

Defiantly in my top 10 favorite movies


----------



## ourwater

Lotta 2 - Lotta flyttar hemifrån [1993]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Metropolis(1927)


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand by Me


----------



## ourwater

The Trouble with Angels [1966]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crazies


----------



## Toad Licker

Raspberry Magic


----------



## ourwater

Ivan's Childhood [1962]


----------



## Toad Licker

Generation Gap


----------



## ourwater

Last Ride [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Passion Fish


----------



## Toad Licker

Fletch


----------



## nycdude

The Evil Dead 2 on blu-ray.


----------



## ourwater

The Last Keepers [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hart's War


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Captive.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fisher King


----------



## Toad Licker

Nora Roberts' High Noon


----------



## Toad Licker

Beowulf (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

What the Deaf Man Heard


----------



## Toad Licker

Sparrow (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Invasion


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Toad Licker

P.S. I Love You


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of the Garden


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## ourwater

Triple Dog [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fire in the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## ourwater

Hit So Hard [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumberer: When Harry Met Lloyd


----------



## bancho1993

Spirited Away = Awesome film.


----------



## ourwater

The Seasoning House [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Only You


----------



## jblanch3

The Road Warrior. 

I'm on kind of a Mad Max kick since the new one is coming out next year. This is far superior to the first one, the first one is actually pointless to watch , whereas the pacing in this one is just much, much better along with pretty much everything else.


----------



## ourwater

Bee Season [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Remember Me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nightmare Nanny


----------



## fredbloggs02

The Inbetweeners

Will's bitter ripostes were funny, especially during the spiritual purifications lol. I envy him the temporary though deceptive happiness he attained; though my mind was elsewhere through most of it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe Dirt


----------



## ourwater

Sister (L'enfant d'en haut) [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Couch Trip


----------



## rbinaz

Sliver


----------



## ourwater

Catch Me If You Can [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Some Kind of Hero


----------



## Toad Licker

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## 0blank0

The pink panther 2. Steve Martin is so funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive Angry


----------



## ourwater

Other People's Letters (Chuzhie pisma) [1976]


----------



## Toad Licker

Drag Me to Hell


----------



## ourwater

House of Good and Evil [2013]


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The crow. Brandon lee.. Damn.


----------



## Toad Licker

Arachnophobia


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The last horror movie.


----------



## HenDoggy

caterpillar(2009) weird....


----------



## Toad Licker

Inhuman Resources


----------



## ourwater

McKenna Shoots for the Stars [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Runaway Ralph [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for Terra


----------



## ourwater

Terminator 2: Judgment Day [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider


----------



## ourwater

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Outdoors


----------



## CreamCheese

I watched Brick Lane. It's an adaption of a novel I read a long time ago.
Movie and book both were ok. I remember reading it and not being impressed. The author also plays on a lot of South Asian stereotypes, which is annoying, but the movie actually gave me the feels. Kind of depressing. Anybody in the UK watch it? I know it's a British based film, named after a road in Tower Hamlets.


----------



## ourwater

Mouchette [1967]


----------



## Toad Licker

Flannel Pajamas


----------



## IveGotToast

Guardians Of The Galaxy


----------



## Violet Romantic

Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## catcharay

Sin city, the second one. 
It was really stylised in a way that made the violence not overbearing. Jessica Alba was smokin. Definitely must watch the predecessor


----------



## ourwater

Divergent [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole


----------



## Elixer

The One starring Jet LI. Was such a CRAP film, but god damned were the fight scenes entertaining.


----------



## IcedOver

"Tusk" -- This isn't as bad as some are saying. If "The Human Centipede" didn't exist, people would probably be liking this a little more.


----------



## ourwater

I Heart Shakey [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gate


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from New York


----------



## ourwater

Wee Willie Winkie [1937]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Love Letter ( 1998 )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kiss Of Death(1947)


----------



## Toad Licker

November


----------



## ourwater

Raising Izzie [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Titan A.E.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Purge


----------



## ourwater

The Unfinished Dance [1947]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocketeer


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Solid Perfect


----------



## ourwater

Minority Report [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pack of Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## ourwater

Man on Fire [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dutch (1991)


----------



## Whirl

evan almighty :/


----------



## Toad Licker

Plainsong


----------



## TryingMara

Dirty Dancing


----------



## ourwater

The Family Way [1966]


----------



## Toad Licker

Near Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## ourwater

The Borrowers [1997]


----------



## Lonelyguy111

The Man Who Would Be King (1975)
with Sean Connery and Michael Caine.

I am a big Sean Connery fan.


----------



## Toad Licker

The New Guy


----------



## ourwater

Christiane F. [1981]


----------



## AussiePea

What if (rom com) :'(
The purge anarchy (great fun this one) 
Xmen: future past (best of the franchise)


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## mooncake

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Toad Licker

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet


----------



## ourwater

Corrina, Corrina [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet II


----------



## ourwater

Étoile [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet III


----------



## shallpass

Bad neighbors


----------



## Fat Man

The Avengers. The Hulk and Captain America are so awesome!


----------



## Violet Romantic

Spider-Man 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Joy Road


----------



## ourwater

Windrider [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell's Kitchen ( 1998 )


----------



## TryingMara

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## ourwater

Little Miss Broadway [1938]


----------



## Toad Licker

Thicker Than Water


----------



## ourwater

Smash His Camera [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Fast and Furious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Snatch

Despicable me 2


----------



## ourwater

Unrest [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Reeker


----------



## ourwater

From Time to Time [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

No Man's Land: The Rise of Reeker


----------



## loneranger

Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Toad Licker

The Heavenly Kid


----------



## Fat Man

Rocky 1. I think it might be my favorite movie of all time. I'm going to watch a Rocky movie every day this week.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gravity


----------



## ourwater

Little Lord Fauntleroy [1936]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Frailty


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## Toad Licker

Just One of the Guys


----------



## IveGotToast

The Conspiracy


----------



## ourwater

Little Lord Fauntleroy [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Switch


----------



## dontwaitupforme

interview with a vampire


----------



## Nunuc

K-19 Widowmaker


----------



## ourwater

Born Free: A New Adventure [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## HenDoggy

Trying to finish apocalypse now


----------



## Toad Licker

Shallow Hal


----------



## ourwater

Abner the Invisible Dog [2014]


----------



## Steve123

Cocaine Cowboys. Preeettty wild stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Cabin Fever


----------



## ImBrittany

22 Jumpstreet (pretty funny)
Before midnight (I really didn't expect the movie to be so....mellow. It had SUCH a high rating I figured I'd give it a try, I didn't know it was a trilogy)


----------



## ourwater

Pierrot le Fou [1965]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Avengers Confidential: Black Widow & The Punisher




It was alright. Animation for the faces to articulate the dialogue could've been _much_ better, but fun, none the less.



ImBrittany said:


> 22 Jumpstreet (pretty funny)
> Before midnight (I really didn't expect the movie to be so....mellow. It had SUCH a high rating I figured I'd give it a try, I didn't know it was a trilogy)


Oh, yea, definitely. I haven't seen Before Midnight yet, but I do know that Before Sunrise and Before Sunset are very episodic and are incredibly good. And this is coming from someone who usually doesn't care for romance flicks. Try to watch the previously mentioned back to back, that way you can see how much they affected one another throughout the years, despite the first story only taking place during one night.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## ourwater

Big City [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pirates! Band of Misfits


----------



## bluecrime

Guardians of the Galaxy. Also the first film I saw alone at the cinema


----------



## JustThisGuy

Grand Budapest Hotel









Wes Anderson was like a kid in a candy store with this one. It's painfully Wes Anderson. Not necessarily an insult, but man, he let himself go crazy in this one. All of his past cohorts combined into one big shuffle of "point out the celebrity". Fiennes was great.


----------



## Toad Licker

Vamps


----------



## ourwater

Funeral Kings [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## Toad Licker

Taxi Driver


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Jeepers Creepers 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruby Ring


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Vengeance


----------



## ourwater

Стеклянные бусы [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Names of Love


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sessions


----------



## MindOverMood

X-Men: Days of Future Past

meh


----------



## IcedOver

_Edge of Sanity_: Anthony Perkins does Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. The transformation in this version is caused by the usage of cocaine. When he's just snorting it, he's fine, but when he freebases it, he turns into a pasty-faced Jack Hyde who goes on the rampage after hookers in Victorian London.


----------



## ourwater

Haunting of the Innocent [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Before Sunset


----------



## Toad Licker

Alpha Dog


----------



## ourwater

The Water Horse [2007]


----------



## juvy

Kenshin


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruins


----------



## lidah

Begin Again


----------



## ourwater

Easy A [2010]


----------



## Elixer

The Double. I was pleasantly surprised to find it on Netflix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Souls


----------



## ourwater

The Clouded Yellow [1950]


----------



## Toad Licker

Them (2006)


----------



## ourwater

Children's Island [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Strip Search


----------



## ourwater

Curly Top [1935]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## ourwater

The Christmas Miracle of Jonathan Toomey [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## ourwater

Stand Up and Cheer! [1934]


----------



## herk

Two Faces of January
Frank


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

Compliance


----------



## Toad Licker

The Invention of Lying


----------



## Jkl07

Hard Candy. I didn't know much about the plot before watching it and let me just say...i was shocked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloud Atlas


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Halloween II (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Au Hasard Balthazar [1966]


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

The Breakfast Club - 1986, I believe


----------



## Toad Licker

The Discoverers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman


----------



## ourwater

Nowhere to Hide [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Uninvited (2009)


----------



## ourwater

The Go-Getter [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Serendipity


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## ourwater

Byzantium [2012]


----------



## pocketbird

Adult World


----------



## Toad Licker

Case 39


----------



## ourwater

Wedding Rehearsal [1932]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## ourwater

Devil Dog: The Hound of Hell [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## ourwater

Baby Geniuses and the Mystery of the Crown Jewels [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fifty Pills


----------



## ourwater

Claire's Knee [1970]


----------



## Cherbea

Grave Encounters.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm [1938]


----------



## FoxLuvr72

The BoxTrolls

Saw it at the cinema


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Resident evil extinction once again


----------



## Toad Licker

Striking Distance


----------



## Toad Licker

Beau Jest ( 2008 )


----------



## ourwater

Ernest Goes to Camp [1987]


----------



## ourwater

Journey for Margaret [1942]


----------



## Toad Licker

Coyote Ugly


----------



## catcharay

The intouchables. It's a feel-good French movie and based on a true story. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Jonah Hex


----------



## Toad Licker

Invisible Child


----------



## Perkins

Scream (1996)

Wasn't as bad of a movie as I was expecting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman


----------



## ourwater

Crazed Fruit [1956]


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman II: The Return of Durant


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman III: Die Darkman Die


----------



## The Islander

The Fog (2005)


----------



## ourwater

Because of Winn-Dixie [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Gulliver's Travels (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cries in the Dark (2006)


----------



## ourwater

Very Good Girls [2013]


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I don't remember...

I am currently watching Hellraiser. A classic horror flick.


----------



## ourwater

Triangle [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## ourwater

The Spirit of the Beehive [1973]


----------



## Blushy

Belle


----------



## ourwater

No Such Thing [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## ourwater

Not Without My Daughter [1991]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Rock N' Roll Nightmare (AKA The Edge of Hell)








Hair-metal horror! Basically a 80's rock singer named Triton fights The Devil when his band gets taken over by his evil forces.

Fun fact/sad fact: The guy who plays Triton is actually named Thor in an actual band named--you guessed it--THOR! He also wrote the script for this masterpiece.


----------



## ourwater

2010 [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## ourwater

The Two of Us [1967]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fly Away (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Toad Licker

Restraint ( 2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## Toad Licker

Pollyanna


----------



## mr hoang

I was going to watch gone girl yesterday but it was sold out, instead I watched this is where I leave you, which was disappointing.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Only lovers left alive


----------



## ourwater

The Conjuring [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Nicole G

If I Stay


----------



## Toad Licker

Red: Werewolf Hunter


----------



## ourwater

Cinemanovels [2013]


----------



## IveGotToast

Clue: The Movie

"I was in the hall...I know cause I was there."


----------



## musiclover55

Jeepers creepers


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## Ally

^love that movie!

The Drop at the theatre. It was pretty good.


----------



## ourwater

Habermann [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Intergalactic Swingers


----------



## ourwater

A Call Girl [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## llodell88

Yes or No 2 (Thai movie)


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## ZachMadass

She's Dating the Gangster (Filipino Movie) I dont watch romantic movies but this one's great..


----------



## Toad Licker

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Afternoon Delight (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns II


----------



## Toad Licker

Forever Young (1992)


----------



## twitchy666

Tombstones

Now in middle of Edge of Tomorrow

It's a dismal year for Hollowood

Can't remember anything entertaining. Better when it didn't cost money to acquire movies a few years ago. Watching old classics on TV is humdrum. 

Won't be surprised if I never see anything quality for the life ahead


----------



## Toad Licker

Over the Hedge


----------



## ourwater

Mermaids [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## ourwater

Frog and Wombat [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Van Wilder


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## ourwater

Career Opportunities [1991]


----------



## fonz

twitchy666 said:


> Tombstones
> 
> Now in middle of Edge of Tomorrow
> 
> It's a dismal year for Hollowood
> 
> Can't remember anything entertaining. Better when it didn't cost money to acquire movies a few years ago. Watching old classics on TV is humdrum.
> 
> Won't be surprised if I never see anything quality for the life ahead


Hopefully at least one of Gone Girl,Birdman,Interstellar or Inherent Vice is great...

Night Of The Hunter(1955)


----------



## ourwater

L'Argent [1983]


----------



## inerameia

Kid Cannabis
watching: When the Last Sword Is Drawn


----------



## ourwater

The East [2013]


----------



## HenDoggy

carrie(2013)....crappy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## Toad Licker

Blade Runner (1982)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Dahmer (2002)








I think this was Jeremy Renner's first major role. I had no idea he did this movie. He was alright in it, but a lot of the supporting couldn't act very well. And there were some inaccuracies to the real Dahmer.


----------



## Toad Licker

Family Trap


----------



## ourwater

Twisted Nerve [1968]


----------



## Toad Licker

Itty Bitty Titty Committee


----------



## ourwater

The Good Fairy [1951]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## TryingMara

Gone Girl


----------



## ourwater

Our Vines Have Tender Grapes [1945]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## ourwater

A Boy, a Girl and a Dog [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## IveGotToast

Oldboy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pallbearer


----------



## ourwater

The Miracle Worker [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Toolbox Murders


----------



## ourwater

The Manchurian Candidate [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bikini Spring Break


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## ourwater

Poto and Cabengo [1980]


----------



## ourwater

Violet & Daisy [2011]


----------



## Ladysoul

The new Gone Girl movie, man that was funny in a psychotic way.


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## Goopus

Heathers.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name is Nobody


----------



## Toad Licker

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## ourwater

The Bad Seed [1956]


----------



## IveGotToast

Paths of Glory


----------



## Toad Licker

Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## Toad Licker

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Cherbea

Frozen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Baggage Claim


----------



## ourwater

Refuge [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Liar Liar


----------



## ourwater

World War Z: Unrated Version [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cadillac Man


----------



## ourwater

Karla & Jonas [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

GoodFellas


----------



## Toad Licker

Ellie Parker


----------



## Toad Licker

American Loser


----------



## Toad Licker

House of D


----------



## ourwater

Backtrack [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Violets Are Blue


----------



## ourwater

5 Broken Cameras [2011]


----------



## SunshineSam218

The Amazing Spider-Man 2

I cried my eyes out when Gwen Stacy died, but I kinda knew that it was going to happen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Slap Her ... She's French


----------



## ourwater

Elle s'en va [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## ourwater

Family Affair [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother and Child


----------



## ourwater

Warrendale [1967]


----------



## Toad Licker

Johnny Be Good


----------



## nataliej

Lords of Dogtown, a surprisingly good movie that made me want to skateboard.


----------



## ourwater

Tsatsiki - Vänner för alltid [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Storytelling


----------



## Goopus

The Woodsman


----------



## ourwater

Akira [1988]


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Short Circuit


----------



## ourwater

An Education [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Van Wilder


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## ourwater

Air Force One [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Disorganized Crime


----------



## Toad Licker

These Girls


----------



## ourwater

Picnic at Hanging Rock [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

Boy Eats Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Never Let Me Go


----------



## ourwater

A Married Couple [1969]


----------



## Toad Licker

We Are What We Are


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Flight(2012)


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

National Security


----------



## ourwater

Mr. Belvedere Goes to College [1949]


----------



## catwizard

the secret life of walter mitty

was amazing, and very inspirational


----------



## Toad Licker

The River Why


----------



## Toad Licker

Renegade


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Warlock


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Moll Flanders


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The Craft


----------



## Toad Licker

Collateral Damage


----------



## Goopus

Casino.


----------



## ourwater

Any Minute Now [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses (2004)


----------



## ourwater

My Own Love Song [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruby Sparks


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive


----------



## ourwater

Three Wise Fools [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

Slow Burn


----------



## musiclover55

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## ourwater

Meet Nero Wolfe [1936]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Circle (2000)


----------



## TabbyTab

Keep The Lights On. Lovely film!


----------



## ourwater

Premiers Désirs [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## ourwater

The Wizard of Oz [1939]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tipping Point


----------



## ourwater

An Angel at My Table [1990]


----------



## ourwater

The Descent [2005]


----------



## ourwater

Mira [1971]


----------



## Hikikomori2014




----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker

Dominick and Eugene


----------



## musiclover55

The girl with the dragon tattoo (with Daniel craig's fine self). 

Bout to watch The girl who played with fire.


----------



## karenw

In her shoes


----------



## AussiePea

Predestination, go see it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Deadly Look of Love


----------



## ourwater

The Spell [1977]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with the Truth


----------



## Toad Licker

The Net


----------



## IveGotToast

Wake In Fright 

Both times that I've watched this movie i have felt like taking a shower, but it's still one of my all time favorites. 

Netflix is removing it on 10/15 so i suggest everyone watch it if you haven't.


----------



## mr hoang

Paranormal activity 2. Was on muchmusic. Got scared a few times.


----------



## Toad Licker

Body Shots (1999)


----------



## Goopus

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Toad Licker

Silence Becomes You


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburban Mayhem


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Automata

Saints and Soldiers


----------



## Toad Licker

Purple Violets


----------



## ourwater

Life in a Day [2011]


----------



## slyfox

Hellraiser 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Fight Club


----------



## ourwater

It Happened in Broad Daylight [1958]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Love You, Beth Cooper


----------



## ourwater

Sugar [2013]


----------



## redblurr

The great raid


----------



## cm9578

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## ourwater

The Doctor and the Girl [1949]


----------



## ourwater

The Pelican Brief [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunger Games


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Rome


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Dogs


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Dead 2: India









The sequel was alright. Like the first, the acting left something to be desired, but the production and themes are strong. The first one takes place in West Africa and had some social commentary to go along with it, whereas this one takes place in India and its commentary was pretty lack. It basically just got into Hinduism at times, but nothing about economic or other personal plights with India, like the first film did with Africa. The ending was kind of weak in this one, imo.

If you're a zombie fan, I'd say give it a shot. It's not a heavy sequel, though its the same world with its mentioning of outbreaks happening in Africa on a radio in the beginning. Meaning you don't have to see the first one to get into it. It's its own story. If you're just a general horror fan, take it or leave it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

American Psycho. I have a crush on Patrick Bateman


----------



## Toad Licker

Walled In


----------



## ourwater

Come Next Spring [1956]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost and Delirious


----------



## ourwater

The Night Porter [1974]


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## midnightson

Dead Man. Loved it. The only other Jim Jarmusch film I've seen is Ghost Dog a long time ago which I loved too. I really should check out his other movies sometime.


----------



## Toad Licker

Warning Sign


----------



## musiclover55

Freddy vs Jason


----------



## ourwater

Billboard Dad [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sixth Sense


----------



## ourwater

The Fallen Idol [1948]


----------



## ourwater

Bad Bascomb [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Steve French

A Boy and His Dog.


----------



## CharmedOne

The Double. One of Jesse Eisenberg's characters battles his social anxiety demons.


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## Goopus

Fruitvale Station


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadly Honeymoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things 2


----------



## ourwater

Romancing the Stone [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things: Diamonds in the Rough


----------



## ourwater

Bloodstained Shadow [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things: Foursome


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeing Other People


----------



## ourwater

Wake Up and Dream [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vagrant (1992)


----------



## ourwater

Farmland [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Yeller


----------



## ourwater

Max Minsky und ich [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

47 Ronin


----------



## Goopus

Men In Black


----------



## Violet Romantic

Boys Don't Cry

So good!


----------



## ourwater

Fair Game [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## ourwater

Time Out for Romance [1937]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carried Away


----------



## ourwater

The Only Way [1970]


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

An 8 minute short film called "Mean People Suck" from 2001. Hard to find, but it stars some pretty big names.


----------



## Cheesecake

Akira.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystery Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker

Skipped Parts


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother, May I Sleep with Danger?


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Deer Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet


----------



## 525826

How to train your dragon 2


----------



## Toad Licker

God Is Great, and I'm Not


----------



## ourwater

Phantom of the Rue Morgue [1954]


----------



## BackToThePast

Napoleon Dynamite (2004)

Now that I've watched it a 2nd time since 2006, I can see so much that I've missed.


----------



## Toad Licker

There's Something About Mary


----------



## Toad Licker

How To Kill Your Neighbor's Dog


----------



## ourwater

Death of a Cyclist [1955]


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## ourwater

Amityville 3-D [1983]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Willow Creek









BIGFOOT...isn't real? For a fictionalized amateur cam/shaky cam movie, it surprisingly had convincing actors, especially with those longshots. BUT... It was boring. Just like Paranormal Activity and the like, a whole lot of nothing until about the last 15 or 10 minutes. Didn't quite expect the ending. Wasn't redeeming, though.


----------



## ourwater

Her Man Gilbey [1944]


----------



## ourwater

Untamed [1940]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red River ( 1948 )


----------



## ourwater

A Kid for Two Farthings [1955]


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker

A Life Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Casual Sex?


----------



## Toad Licker

Finding Normal


----------



## romeoindespair

the exorcist 

What an overrated pile of ****


----------



## Toad Licker

Pete's Dragon


----------



## scintilla




----------



## ourwater

Talk to Her [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## ourwater

Bellissima [1952]


----------



## nycdude

Serenity on blu-ray


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## 8888

Cocoon. Had to watch it for school but did enjoy it. think I want to watch Cocoon: the return for fun.


----------



## ourwater

A Árvore de Marcação [1995]


----------



## ourwater

Red-Haired Alibi [1932]


----------



## ourwater

Red Desert [1964]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker

Mischief


----------



## ourwater

Madame Curie [1943]


----------



## xMissChloex

The Exorcist. I had never seen that movie until recently  I liked it though!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Goopus

Silver Bullet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Midway to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

Frozen River


----------



## Toad Licker

Dogma


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers Bloom


----------



## IcedOver

Re-watched _Martyrs_ on DVD from Netflix. I originally viewed it three years ago, and it scarred my psyche. It should do the same to you. Viewing it a second time and knowing its surprises and just how harsh it is, it wasn't as good of an experience, but the film is still a great piece of work.


----------



## Toad Licker

For Love or Money


----------



## ourwater

The Crawling Eye [1958]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hamiltons


----------



## ourwater

Great Expectations [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Way of the Dragon


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Seuss: Dr. Seuss On The Loose [1973]


----------



## ourwater

Heartland [1979]


----------



## Violet Romantic

Freier Fall (Free Fall)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lone Ranger (2013)


----------



## Perkins

Dog Day Afternoon (1975)


----------



## ourwater

I Found Stella Parish [1935]


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## IveGotToast

Kill List 5/10 

My dad, some friends, and some people on the inerwebz all recommended it as if it was a great thriller and I don't get why. I enjoy the themes that it presented, but the actual story was just a mess. And worst off all I called the ending 20 minutes into the movie, and that's bad for a movie that's built up around a big twist. 

Has anyone else seen it? I don't want to start a whole new thread for it cause it's not good enough for a whole thread, but I would like to know someones opinion about it.


----------



## ourwater

Hilary and Jackie [1998]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

What if.

Upstream Colors.


----------



## Toad Licker

Atonement


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Tremors


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Beauty


----------



## ourwater

Home Before Dark [1958]


----------



## Toad Licker

Career Opportunities


----------



## Toad Licker

Norma Jean and Marilyn


----------



## Toad Licker

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wolves


----------



## Toad Licker

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## ourwater

Flowers in the Attic [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Ask My Children


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Tremors 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Under Heaven


----------



## ourwater

The Bad News Bears in Breaking Training [1977]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## ourwater

The Glass House [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wholly Moses!


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I just finished watching "Hercules".
The new one with "The Rock" as Hercules.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Blue is the Warmest Color


----------



## AussiePea

Phantasmagorical said:


> Blue is the Warmest Color


Thoughts?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Raw Deal


----------



## Toad Licker

Point of No Return


----------



## Violet Romantic

AussiePea said:


> Thoughts?


I was a bit disappointed that I didn't love it as much as I expected to. I didn't feel much empathy for any of the characters except for the one dude who got let down in the beginning. Despite the fact that it was three hours long, I walked away thinking, "That's it?" I think I ended up viewing it as being something like a piece of art in a frame rather than something meant to be entertaining. Which is totally fine, but I guess it's not my kind of thing when it comes to movies. I mean, I "got" it; I just wasn't interested. Perhaps I am too lowbrow. :b

Have you seen it?


----------



## Toad Licker

A Place for Annie


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## Toad Licker

Larger Than Life


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Punisher(1989)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Scrub-Zero said:


> Raw Deal





Scrub-Zero said:


> The Punisher(1989)


 I remember both of these. In fact, I remember renting both of them at Blockbuster when they first came out. I should say I remember the names of the movies and the posters. I don't have the vaguest memory what they were about.


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Fog (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black II


----------



## ourwater

Girlfriend [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black 3


----------



## ourwater

Goke, Body Snatcher from Hell [1968]


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Industry


----------



## Scrub-Zero

WillYouStopDave said:


> I remember both of these. In fact, I remember renting both of them at Blockbuster when they first came out. I should say I remember the names of the movies and the posters. I don't have the vaguest memory what they were about.


You can watch them free on youtube if you want to refresh the memory


----------



## ourwater

See You in the Morning [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## ourwater

MST3K: Laserblast [1996]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Babylon A.D.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last Time I Committed Suicide


----------



## ourwater

The Curse of the Cat People [1944]


----------



## ourwater

A Brief History of Time [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Comic Book Villains


----------



## AussiePea

I watched "Boyhood" which was a really well executed concept (the production of a movie over a 12 year period where the protagonist was ~6 when filming began and 18 by the end of the film). It's probably the first movie where, as a result of the concept, I felt a genuine connection with the characters story, and it was simply the story of growing up, nothing fancy, but it's fascinating how the life of an average person can be so fascinating.

It made me wonder if I watched a movie back on my life, if it would be that interesting.


----------



## NumeroUno

American Psycho.

That, and Good Will Hunting & The Bourne Trilogies are like movies I can constantly go back too and watch at least 10 times a year. Saying that, I'm watching American Psycho right now and it's near the end. In a odd way, minus the killings, I feel a lot like Patrick. The total lack of empathy for ''friends'', the way he breaks up with Everlyn...it's like staring at myself. Good Will Hunting is just therapy for me - I relate the the Will character so much. Smart, top grades country wise as a kid (me & this other boy got paired up to try motivate me - he is now doing Cancer Research at Cambridge. Me? I quit accounting and I'm nightly shelf stacking...money isn't that bad though actually), got with the wrong crowd, **** home life...

The ''it's not your fault'' scene in Good Will Hunting literally resonates with me IRL when I look back at all the things I've done. Powerful stuff, RIP Mr Williams. ****ing legendary in that movie.


----------



## Rixy

Raising Arizona.


----------



## AussiePea

Phantasmagorical said:


> I was a bit disappointed that I didn't love it as much as I expected to. I didn't feel much empathy for any of the characters except for the one dude who got let down in the beginning. Despite the fact that it was three hours long, I walked away thinking, "That's it?" I think I ended up viewing it as being something like a piece of art in a frame rather than something meant to be entertaining. Which is totally fine, but I guess it's not my kind of thing when it comes to movies. I mean, I "got" it; I just wasn't interested. Perhaps I am too lowbrow. :b
> 
> Have you seen it?


Not yet but it's on my list, I think it's worth checking out though so I'll report back!


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Seed of Chucky


----------



## Toad Licker

Terror Train


----------



## Goopus

Friday the 13th Part III.


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape to Witch Mountain (1975)


----------



## IcedOver

_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_ on DVD from Netflix. I endured this piece of sh!t in the theater, and since I may be going to another of David Fincher's typically overrated crapfests this week, I thought I'd revisit this to find out if it is as bad as I recall. It is. Every year studios release "Oscar Bait" flicks. This has to be the worst such film I can recall. This vapid, off-key mess got 13 friggin' Oscar nominations, including Best Picture, Director, Adapted Screenplay and Actor (for Pitt's hollow performance, which solely consists of him looking at other people with his typical blank expression while wearing various makeups). The screenwriter, who also did the great _Forrest Gump_, tried to take a satirical Fitzgerald story and fit it into the Gump mold, and it's just ridiculous and cringe-inducing.


----------



## EmyMax

Labor Day (2013)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Bride of Chucky


----------



## Toad Licker

Return from Witch Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker

The Returned (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

By Dawn's Early Light (1990)


----------



## SD92

Skyfall at the cinema in 2012.


----------



## ourwater

Down Will Come Baby [1999]


----------



## The Enemy Within

Toad Licker said:


> End of Days


I remember watching that movie at the theater (1999), underrated IMO.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Yes it is. 

Sweet Land


----------



## ourwater

The Long Dark Hall [1951]


----------



## ourwater

The Children Are Watching Us [1944]


----------



## ourwater

Sweet Movie [1974]


----------



## IveGotToast

Waltz With Bashir [2008] 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games


----------



## ourwater

Solaris [1972]


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Stand By Me


----------



## ourwater

The Goddess [1958]


----------



## EmyMax

Requiem For A Dream (2000)

Very underrated movie.....almost in the same league as Fight Club.
But there's not a single damn occasion in which the movie's musical theme "Lux Aeterna" is not played (strangely). 
What a shame.....:no


----------



## Toad Licker

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## ourwater

A Time to Love and a Time to Die [1958]


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## Toad Licker

Day of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

A Simple Plan


----------



## Toad Licker

Antichrist


----------



## ourwater

The Crystal Ball [1943]


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## ourwater

Looker [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Payback


----------



## romeoindespair

Salo or the 120 days of sodom


----------



## romeoindespair

Bambi


----------



## ourwater

The Magic of Belle Isle [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Napoleon and Samantha [1972]


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## ourwater

Three Fugitives [1989]


----------



## ourwater

Lore [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker

Freaky Friday (1976)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## Toad Licker

Tart


----------



## Toad Licker

Showgirls


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## dontwaitupforme

American Muscle


----------



## Aribeth

Girl, Interrupted

7.9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret of My Success


----------



## herk

Fury - was brutal and heart-wrenching


----------



## ourwater

À nos amours [1983]


----------



## ourwater

A Summer to Remember [1985]


----------



## ourwater

Summer's Shadow [2014]


----------



## catcharay

Gone girl. So good. Over the weeks I've heard snippets about it and the good reviews it garnered so of course I was going to watch it. 8/10


----------



## ourwater

Germany Year Zero [1948]


----------



## Elad

xmen days of future past


i found it pretty good but thats most likely because i couldnt remember the last xmen movie ending in much detail, pleasantly surprised in the end

i would make babies with mystique even in her blue form

dead fking srs.


----------



## AussiePea

catcharay said:


> Gone girl. So good. Over the weeks I've heard snippets about it and the good reviews it garnered so of course I was going to watch it. 8/10


I need to go see this!!


----------



## ourwater

Spymate [2006]


----------



## ourwater

There Will Be Blood [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## ourwater

The Moon Is Blue [1953]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## IcedOver

_Gone Girl_ -- Read the book beforehand, and wasn't all that impressed by it. The movie is worse, though. The way the book is structured, with the "big" (and uninteresting) reveal in the middle, doesn't translate well to a film. It's watchable, but oh so average. Affleck was a bit too laid back in his performance. Why is David Fincher so revered? He just makes one piece of crap after another. He's a trash filmmaker, nothing more.


----------



## TheLoser

*The Scapegoat*. A cool drama about two men who look exactly the same, meets by accident. The "bad" one of them is tired of the life and leave his family, while the "good" one takes over.

Liked it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Detention of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Windtalkers


----------



## Toad Licker

Teen Wolf


----------



## el kanguro

Edge of Tomorrow 

It was a fun little scifi movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Conan the barbarian.

The 1982 movie with Arnold, not the ****ty new one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Swinging with the Finkels


----------



## IveGotToast

Kill The Messenger (2014) 7/10 

Pretty good. Had a lot of flaws from a film making standpoint, but after doing some research I realize that it was pretty close to the actual events. I give it credit for that.


----------



## blue2

The postman always rings twice


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder by Death


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## nataliej

Wristcutters: A Love Story, twas a very good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## ourwater

These Are the Damned [1963]


----------



## JustThisGuy

nataliej said:


> Wristcutters: A Love Story, twas a very good movie.


Wasn't it good? It's based off a graphic novel called Pizzeria Kamikaze. Which is also based off a short story by the same author, Edgar Keret.



Toad Licker said:


> Antichrist


Hard to watch? Have it on my Netflix list, and I am going for nothing but horror this month, I just haven't been in the mood for brutally violent NC-17.


----------



## ourwater

BackWoods [2006]


----------



## ourwater

The Brood [1979]


----------



## Pauly B

Blood in blood out


----------



## Toad Licker

Sin City



JustThisGuy said:


> Hard to watch? Have it on my Netflix list, and I am going for nothing but horror this month, I just haven't been in the mood for brutally violent NC-17.


Not at all. At least for me, I've been watching stuff like that since way back so it doesn't bother me any more. Enjoy, I think it was worth watching.


----------



## Fat Man

Frozen. Most of the songs are great but the opening song "Frozen Heart" is the best.


----------



## ourwater

Persons Unknown [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween II


----------



## Toad Licker

Slums of Beverly Hills


----------



## Toad Licker

Too Young to Die?


----------



## Toad Licker

Student Seduction


----------



## Toad Licker

Out of the Woods


----------



## CopadoMexicano

spammer or you sure one hell of a movie freak. 


The Exorcist (1970s)


----------



## Toad Licker

Last Chance Cafe


----------



## ourwater

Julie Darling [1983]


----------



## nataliej

JustThisGuy said:


> Wasn't it good? It's based off a graphic novel called Pizzeria Kamikaze. Which is also based off a short story by the same author, Edgar Keret.


Cool, I didn't know that. Have you read it? Is it any good?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hercules(2014)


----------



## Aribeth

*American Psycho.*

This is the worst movie I have ever seen. I'm not joking.

3/10 just for Christian Bale.


----------



## Toad Licker

Funny Games


----------



## JustThisGuy

nataliej said:


> Cool, I didn't know that. Have you read it? Is it any good?


The short story is good. It's called Kneller's Happy Campers in Keret's book The Bus Driver Who Wanted to Be God. Haven't read the comic adaptation.


----------



## ourwater

Polleke [2003]


----------



## TenYears

Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid. 9/10 Awesome, funny and probably the best western I've ever seen.


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## Toad Licker

Sling Blade


----------



## ourwater

Halloween 5 [1989]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Deliver us from evil.

Great movie. It delivered me from my insomnia(fell asleep watching it) :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and Other Disasters


----------



## Unknown0001

Fallen


----------



## Ladysoul

Camp x ray.
It was some low budget movie, based in the prison in Guantanamo bay.


----------



## clair de lune

Django Unchained

Christoph Waltz is a lovely, lovely man.


----------



## fonz

CopadoMexicano said:


> spammer or you sure one hell of a movie freak.
> 
> The Exorcist (1970s)


You mean Toad Licker? I swear,that guy must watch movies all day everyday (not that there's anything wrong with that).

Pump Up The Volume (1990)


----------



## ourwater

Empire of Passion [1978]


----------



## Terranaut

The Wolf of Wall Street

Absolutely hillarious


----------



## ourwater

Marketa Lazarová [1967]


----------



## ourwater

Space Raiders [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy II: Lily


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The New Seduction


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The Secret Society


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Halloween II


----------



## Toad Licker

The Broken Circle Breakdown


----------



## Mur

The Man in the Iron Mask [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Howling


----------



## IveGotToast

Gone Girl 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirteen Conversations About One Thing


----------



## Aribeth

Sphere

6.5/10


----------



## ourwater

Nurses: If Florence Could See Us Now [2012]


----------



## Zyriel

Limitless [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Junior Miss [1945]


----------



## lexx

V/H/S: Viral 

so dumb. want my hour back.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cocoon


----------



## greeneyes6

Annabelle


----------



## ourwater

Warrendale [1967]


----------



## ourwater

Invitation to Hell [1984]


----------



## ourwater

Don't Make Waves [1967]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## blue2

Curious case of Benjamin button


----------



## ourwater

Pearl Diver [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Being There


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertaking Betty


----------



## SunshineSam218

Ju-on 2


----------



## The Enemy Within

Invasion of the Body Snatchers 70's version


----------



## cmed

Bad Grandpa. I was reluctant because the whole Jackass schtick got old a long time ago, but this was different and it did not disappoint. Couldn't stop laughing at certain parts.


----------



## ourwater

La Jetée [1962]


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## Cylon

Fight Club


----------



## ourwater

The Visitor [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pure


----------



## shyshisho

Transformers 4. No I'm not proud of it but a friend invited me and I actually thought it wasn't too bad.


----------



## lastofthekews

Oldboy (US version)


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Heat


----------



## mezzoforte

What If

I thought it was really good. Zoe Kazan is becoming one of my favorite actresses, plus Daniel Radcliffe was in it too.


----------



## ourwater

Stromboli [1950]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## uziq

I just watched Fight Club for the first time (lol).

It was actually really good, maybe I'll read the book.


----------



## musiclover55

Fright night (2011).

Watching Hocus pocus right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

This Is 40


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Day, Blue Night


----------



## Aribeth

Twelve Monkeys

8.2/10


----------



## IveGotToast

Upstream Color

9/10

Soooooo good.


----------



## ourwater

The Living Skeleton [1968]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hole (2001)


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Right Moves


----------



## Toad Licker

Everybody's Fine


----------



## ourwater

Sisters [1973]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## ourwater

La petite Lili [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Compliance


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## mr hoang

St. Vincent. Was alot better than I expected.


----------



## ourwater

The Group [1966]


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Despicable Me 2, with my daughter  I get movies like those a lot with a pre-teen girl in the house. And the giggles, oh my God the giggles when she has friends over. Yikes. It makes me want to run away from home when she has friends over. It sounds like a pack of hyenas are in the house.


----------



## Toad Licker

Papa's Delicate Condition


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Deeds


----------



## ourwater

Effi Briest [1974]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush (1991)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

It was horrible. Shredder was awful.


----------



## Aribeth

The Road

6.8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## ourwater

The Red House [1947]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Stone Cold.



Toad Licker said:


> Ginger Snaps





Toad Licker said:


> Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


Good movies 

I bet you're watching the third one right now


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning



Scrub-Zero said:


> Good movies
> 
> I bet you're watching the third one right now


I guess I've become too predictable. 

It's one of my favorite movie series.


----------



## ourwater

Home Before Dark [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With


----------



## Goopus

Tremors


----------



## ourwater

Goodbye World [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Chick


----------



## Toad Licker

Lifeforce


----------



## ourwater

Turtle Diary [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Goopus

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Aribeth

Taxi Driver

7.2/10


----------



## feels

Enemy (2013) 

What a freakin' masterpiece. I love the super unsettling tone, pacing, and environment. It's such a neat and surreal take on a common problem. That ending really ****ed with me at first.


----------



## ourwater

Flowers for the Man in the Moon [1975]


----------



## ourwater

Johnny Belinda [1948]


----------



## Hikikomori2014

classic movie!!



Aribeth said:


> Taxi Driver
> 
> 7.2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## ourwater

Inception [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 3


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Private School


----------



## tumerking

Why do people bother posting just the name of a movie? That's so boring. At least say if you liked it or not. Maybe give a brief description or something. A thread full of random movie titles seems silly to me. Oh well, my turn.

Frank - Michael Fasbender is wearing a blatantly strange giant fake head and refuses to take it off. He's also the lead singer in a band. Now take that concept and ground it in reality. It's hilarious and silly and touching and the ending is actually quite moving. It ended up being much better than I thought it would based on the IMDB description. I'd recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Toad Licker

May


----------



## Toad Licker

Fly Away (2011)


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Halloween is on TV right now. Classic horror movie.


----------



## ourwater

The Air I Breathe [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## ourwater

Do We Really Need the Moon? [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Wake Wood [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Vagabond [1985]


----------



## ourwater

16-Love


----------



## ourwater

Fear [1954]


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Home, Sweet Homicide [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Beyond the Law, with Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Dannytostreet

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## ourwater

A Day in the Country [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## ourwater

Epicenter [2000]


----------



## Aribeth

The Hours

3.5/10. One of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Face on the Milk Carton


----------



## Toad Licker

A Lover's Revenge


----------



## ourwater

Das Herz des Piraten [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Away from Her


----------



## Aribeth

Insomnia

8.0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## musiclover55

Toad Licker said:


> V for Vendetta


Love that movie!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sex Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost World


----------



## slyfox

Still have a little to finish of The Cave


----------



## ourwater

State Park [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Annie: A Royal Adventure! [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Snake Moan


----------



## ourwater

Rendez-vous [1985]


----------



## Zyriel

Transcendence [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther (1963)


----------



## ourwater

The Three Lives of Thomasina [1963]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Shot in the Dark


----------



## ourwater

The Island on Bird Street [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## ourwater

All the Boys Are Called Patrick [1959]


----------



## ourwater

Audrey Rose [1977]


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Pink Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

Bolero


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake


----------



## ourwater

Bitter Rice [1949]


----------



## Toad Licker

Star 80


----------



## ourwater

To Kill a Mockingbird [1962]


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Brenna

For a Few Dollars More (1965)


----------



## Toad Licker

I Really Hate My Job


----------



## Aribeth

Good Will Hunting

8.6/10


----------



## Morpheus

I just watched The Conjuring. I'm going to watch nightmare on Elm street in a few minutes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertow


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## mr hoang

The remake of Halloween. Sweet asses in this movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing (1982)


----------



## MildSA

Inception in 2010......I'm not kidding


----------



## slyfox

Let Me In


----------



## ourwater

Imaginary Playmate [2006]


----------



## wmu'14

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## ourwater

Sleeping Beauty [2014]


----------



## AussiePea

Fury. Pretty good even if they paint the Germans as inept and unable to aim.


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Strangers [1974]


----------



## JustThisGuy

See No Evil 2








Jacob Goodnight, played by Kane, resurrects in the morgue and goes supernatural slasher in this sequel. In the first story he followed his mother's overzealous, anti-sin Christian views to kill the sinners, but now it seems he can literally see the sin within with his good eye, albeit in a very subtle way. Wasted plot potential, honestly.

Why the rest of the hospital wasn't busy with loads of people and just the morgue was working, I don't know. Why there weren't cops/detectives waiting around for info from the autopsies of this high priority case from the first movie's story, I have no idea. Why the WWE Studios thought to give this a sequel after 8 years, I have no idea.

A full lightyear better than the first, but still sucked. Quite a few problems here and there. Bad dialogue. Boring characters. Boring killer. Boring kills.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## ourwater

Cousin, Cousine [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabata


----------



## mooncake

My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## ourwater

I Wish (Kiseki) [2011]


----------



## karenw

Water for Elephants


----------



## Toad Licker

Mozart & the Whale


----------



## Toad Licker

Jaded


----------



## JustThisGuy

Leprechaun: Origins








SUUUUUUUUUCKED!

I've seen some crappy horror, but leave it to WWE Studios, yet again, producing this awfulness. This has to not only be the weakest reboot of a series that I've come across in horror, but in all movie genres. Terrible. Not that the original Leprechaun series was pure gold, but they honestly took it too seriously. I was totally MT3K'ing the movie about 10 minutes in to this 91 minute movie and so that gave me some fun.


----------



## ourwater

Night and Fog [1955]


----------



## ourwater

The Killing Time [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio


----------



## Toad Licker

Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## ourwater

War on Whistleblowers: Free Press and the National Security State [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past


----------



## ourwater

Three Colors White [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Beetlejuice


----------



## Aribeth

U-571

7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Meek's Cutoff


----------



## Elad

just got back from guardians of the galaxy

really enjoyable lots of humor, comicbook movie rating: 9/10


----------



## ourwater

Three Colors Blue [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes (2006)


----------



## ourwater

Three Colors Red [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Growth (2010)


----------



## IveGotToast

Hunger Games: Catching Fire 

4/10 

Didn't think it could be worse than the first one. It was.


----------



## ourwater

The Hunt [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fido


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## ourwater

Under the Bombs (Sous les Bombes) [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Air America


----------



## ourwater

Chinese Roulette [1976]


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: The Movie


----------



## Reckoner7

Gone Girl - Brilliant film


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: A Tail of Two Kitties


----------



## Toad Licker

Girls in Prison


----------



## Toad Licker

Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## shykid

Fury. Absolutely loved it


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Land Of The Dead *2005*


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## Toad Licker

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## nataliej

Django Unchained


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kids(1995)


----------



## Aribeth

Gravity

8.0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Stay (2005)


----------



## ourwater

Piccoli Fuochi [1985]


----------



## ourwater

Men at Work (Kargaran mashghoole karand) [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Mädchen in Uniform [1931]


----------



## ourwater

Mine Games [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## ourwater

Devil [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## ourwater

Secret Things (Choses secrètes) [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## Toad Licker

About Sarah


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Legend(1985)

Clash of the Titans(1981)


----------



## ourwater

Story of Women [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones (1994)


----------



## ourwater

The Mating of Millie [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## ourwater

A Lesson in Love [1954]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stormy Monday


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Skies


----------



## Toad Licker

The Red Pony (1973)


----------



## ourwater

Purple People Eater [1988]


----------



## ourwater

In Fear [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Road to Happiness [1941]


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## ourwater

Affluenza [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dust


----------



## ourwater

The Brooke Ellison Story [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Prom Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Accidents


----------



## herk

Nightcrawler - one of my favorite characters/movies in recent years


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker

To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## MuckyMuck

Gone Girl

Fincher at his dark cynical, and kinda satirical, best, wonderful, ridiculous film.


----------



## Ladysoul

John Wick <<-- Honest i dont recommend it, basically the whole movie was gun shots. eh 
-_-


----------



## Toad Licker

Broken Flowers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Scout and Cathouse Thursday


----------



## ourwater

Take a Girl Like You [1970]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan


----------



## ourwater

Arthur and the Invisibles [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## ourwater

The Match Factory Girl [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss the Girls


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bloodsport


----------



## ourwater

Virginia [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Take This Waltz


----------



## Toad Licker

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Toad Licker

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## Fairykins

Eat, Pray, Love.

I really wish I could travel too...


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes (2006)


----------



## ourwater

The Butterfly/Le Papillon [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes II (2007)


----------



## ourwater

Je tu il elle [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Sister's Keeper


----------



## ourwater

La belle captive [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Light of Day


----------



## ashleynoelle87

Dead Poets Society... 10 times in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## pineapple2220

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## harrison

Got about 15 minutes into "Oblivion" with Tom Cruise but had to turn it off - it's nauseatingly bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## ourwater

Cold Comes the Night [2013]


----------



## TenYears

Clerks


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Annabelle

Wasn't it supposed to be scary?


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Grande


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello Sister, Goodbye Life


----------



## Nicole G

^ you watch tons of movies I noticed!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Penelope


----------



## Ally

Ponyo


----------



## blue2

Van helsing


----------



## Toad Licker

Open Your Eyes


----------



## ourwater

La mujer que yo perdí [1949]


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## ourwater

Music for Millions [1944]


----------



## SunshineSam218

The Fog: The 80's version


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman Returns


----------



## CopadoMexicano

A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## ourwater

The Parent Trap [1998]


----------



## Aribeth

American Hustle

8.7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Anarchy TV


----------



## Joeality

Star Trek 1-6
All The Wrong Reasons
No Clue
Elvira Mistress Of The Dark


----------



## RestlessNative

Sid and Nancy. I loved it. I give it 8.5 out of 10. :yes


----------



## nataliej

The Master



RestlessNative said:


> Sid and Nancy. I loved it. I give it 8.5 out of 10. :yes


Yeah, that was a great movie! They led pretty crazy lives.


----------



## ourwater

Kanal [1957]


----------



## ourwater

Oriana [1985]


----------



## ourwater

After Hours [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker

I Am Bad


----------



## ourwater

Girl Most Likely [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## ourwater

Seed [2007]


----------



## Unknown0001

The brave one


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue (2007)


----------



## ourwater

L'enfance nue [1969]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry-Baby


----------



## ourwater

Contracted [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brass Teapot


----------



## ourwater

The Innocents [1961]


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## IveGotToast

Edge Of Tomorrow: Live. Die. Repeat: The New Beginning: Here We Go Again


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## Toad Licker

Teresa's Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Lovers


----------



## TenYears

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Toad Licker

Excess Baggage


----------



## ourwater

Bonjour Tristesse [1958]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Jessabelle


----------



## ourwater

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone [1983]


----------



## ourwater

Eye of the Dolphin [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift (2000)


----------



## ourwater

The Plough and the Stars [1936]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## ourwater

The Final [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## starsfreak

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly!

Such a great, timeless movie  Unfortunately Netflix Germany doesn't have the while trilogy...


----------



## ourwater

Dog's Mercury [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

I just watched Girl, Interrupted with my daughter. I love that movie because it's about mental illness.


----------



## ourwater

Camille Claudel 1915 [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## Toad Licker

Forbidden Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## TenYears

BehindClosedDoors said:


> I just watched Girl, Interrupted with my daughter. I love that movie because it's about mental illness.


 Yeah such an intense, powerful movie, one of my favorites. I thought Angelina Jolie and the rest of the cast did an awesome job.

I just watched Chasing Amy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## ourwater

The Exterminating Angel [1962]


----------



## ourwater

Forbidden Secrets [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## ourwater

One Day [2011]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Marley
~ The Butler


----------



## Toad Licker

Mama


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadline


----------



## ourwater

Documenting the Grey Man [2012]


----------



## TryingMara

Pretty Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Spot


----------



## ourwater

Jeanne Dielman, 23, Quai Du Commerce, 1080 Bruxelles [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Juror


----------



## citizen_erased

Maleficent


----------



## Toad Licker

Seven Girlfriends


----------



## ourwater

Pessi and Illusia [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Art School Confidential


----------



## anxious87

The Dragon Tattoo Trilogy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dracula Untold


----------



## ourwater

The Polar Bear King [1991]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

12 Years A Slave


----------



## Toad Licker

Side Effects


----------



## jim11

Into the Storm (2014).


----------



## catcharay

A walk among the tombstone. This movie was really good to me but I'm biased cos I love Liam neelson movies. He's reliable that way. He is also so effortlessly cool. 7/10

The expendables. It's obviously a guys kind of movie and I was surprised I actually enjoyed it. Had some funny moments. 6/10


----------



## ourwater

We Are What We Are [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

9


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## ourwater

40 Pounds Of Trouble [1962]


----------



## ourwater

Vivre sa Vie [1962]


----------



## ourwater

Baby Blues [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien


----------



## Toad Licker

Aliens


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ouija.


----------



## ourwater

Fiend Without a Face [1958]


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien 3


----------



## ourwater

At Last, at Last [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## green9206

Interstellar.


----------



## Toad Licker

Griffin and Phoenix


----------



## ourwater

Future Weather [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## Toad Licker

Tiger Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

My Last Five Girlfriends


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Gator


----------



## ourwater

Rusty Leads the Way [1948]


----------



## ourwater

Egypt: Behind the Revolution [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Orphan [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## ourwater

The Other Woman (Love and Other Impossible Pursuits) [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## TryingMara

St. Vincent


----------



## Toad Licker

Growth


----------



## ourwater

Hollow [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## ourwater

The Kid [1921]


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## ourwater

The Host [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lucid (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Right on Track [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## Aribeth

The Hurt Locker

7.9/10


----------



## ourwater

Dark Forest [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Three Night Stand


----------



## mr hoang

The first time.


----------



## Toad Licker

1941


----------



## Terranaut

Bronx Obama


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## JustThisGuy

Interstellar








I actually saw this yesterday evening, but didn't get a chance to hop on the computer.

Such a smart movie. I'm big into shows like Cosmos and Beyond the Wormhole and this movie was very _with it_. Very thoughtful movie in a whole lot of ways. Do recommend. My favorite Nolan film. Yes, even better than The Dark Knight, imo. Definitely best movie of 2014 for me. If you liked Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey, then you'll like this heady story. I personally found it better. Whereas 2001 gave you a bunch of questions to where the audience to this day is still trying to give answers towards, I feel Interstellar gave us a bunch of insightful "answers" to which we'll be asking questions towards for a long time.

It's almost like Christopher Nolan made a bet with someone. He was like, "I bet I can at least get McConaughey an Oscar nom for this year's films." Heh. Lot of good actors/acting in this film. Surprise actors too. Didn't expect 3 or 4 actors to be in it.

Again, totally recommend. Heavy themes that explain themselves to us laymens, without getting overly and redundantly explanatory like I felt Inception became halfway through its film.


----------



## ourwater

John and the Missus [1987]


----------



## ourwater

Rabindranath Tagore [1961]


----------



## ourwater

The Tree of Wooden Clogs [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker

2010


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheech & Chong's Nice Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Extract


----------



## ourwater

Promises in the Dark [1979]


----------



## The Islander

Nightcrawler. Best movie I've seen in a long time, super creepy and suspenseful.


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Toad Licker

Stardust


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch with Charles


----------



## Aribeth

Django Unchained

9.0/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombie Strippers!


----------



## angelrawr7

I saw the Guardians of the Galaxy! I liked it, especially the credit video!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Skeleton Key


----------



## ourwater

In Another Country (Da-reun na-ra-e-suh) [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Ariel [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## ourwater

7 Plus Seven [1970]


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## Toad Licker

The Evil Within


----------



## ourwater

Hostile Witness [1968]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## ourwater

Murder of Innocence [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Awakening


----------



## ourwater

A Town Without Christmas [2001]


----------



## IcedOver

_Nightcrawler_ -- This is definitely a decent film, recommended. It's got an engaging lead character who is a total sociopath. Gyllenhaal, though very mannered and actorish, gives quite a good performance. It's well paced and edited. However . . . despite all this, the movie is predicated on inaccuracies about the media. From what I can tell, much of the footage that Lou delivers to the station would not be able to be aired under any existing standards. The footage he gets and how he obtains it is the driver of the story, so when you go home to think about it, it feels kind of false. Also, it has one very pivotal scene in which Lou does something that is not able to be done, yet he does it as if anybody can do it (you'll know what I mean if you go to it -- won't spoil it).


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleeping Beauty (2011)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Karate Kid 2.



Toad Licker said:


> The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


Rebecca De Mornay is one hot lady. Well, not so much in that movie. 
Still sexy though.


----------



## ourwater

An Invisible Sign [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## ourwater

The Attic [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Shame (2011)


----------



## Goopus

Pulp Fiction. I finally watched it for the first time and I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## JohnS94

Saw Aliens yesterday; the second movie in the Alien franchise


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Mayor Cupcake


----------



## mr hoang

Füry. It was pretty good.


----------



## KiwiGirl

Fury. And is was good, love my war movies.


----------



## Elixer

Jay and Silent Bob strike back..that movie is even funnier than it was when I first watched it eleven or so years ago


----------



## Toad Licker

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## twitchy666

*a few minutes into AUTOMATA*

I love Jacq's style

with people & robots

It exactly what I do

I look down on 'em... Receptionists

I am gentle, formal
I tell people things they don't know/understand that they need to


----------



## Toad Licker

10 (1979)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## ourwater

Haunting Sarah [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hard Candy


----------



## ourwater

Vista Point HAMBURG Germany [2007]


----------



## ourwater

A Farewell To Arms [1932]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sassy Pants


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lover


----------



## Folded Edge

Guardians of the Galaxy. 

Good but not as good as my fav. movie critic made out. It's maybe down to just how visually unoriginal it was. It wasn't bad.... it just wasn't great :|


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe's Rotten World


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bellboy


----------



## s1gh

Wreck It Ralph


----------



## ourwater

Vigil [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sugar & Spice


----------



## slyfox

American Psycho


----------



## Mur

A Nightmare on Elm Street 5


----------



## Toad Licker

All You Need


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## ourwater

Intruder [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Twice Upon a Yesterday


----------



## ourwater

The Door [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirteen


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Interstellar


----------



## ourwater

The Boogey Man [1980]


----------



## TryingMara

Rosewater


----------



## Scrub-Zero

X Men: days of future past.


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin Pt.1


----------



## mooncake

Run Lola Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin Pt.2


----------



## Toad Licker

These Girls


----------



## ourwater

Cowgirls n' Angels [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Trick 'r Treat


----------



## Toad Licker

The Host (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Batman [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## ourwater

Patrick [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Europa Report


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream


----------



## iingridd

Toad Licker said:


> Scream


I see you write lots of movie titles. I watch too many movies today. Hope tomorrow I go for something else.

"The Happening" 2nd time, kinda slow but still liked it

"The Magic of Belle Isle" good but could have been better


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream 2


----------



## ourwater

I Am Curious-Yellow [1967]


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Minutes Idle


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Liza


----------



## karenw

King Kong


----------



## ourwater

Daniel's Daughter [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Loverboy


----------



## Toad Licker

If Only


----------



## Toad Licker

Where the Truth Lies


----------



## cat001

The Wicker Man (1973) :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Mirror Image (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## ourwater

Harriet the Spy: Blog Wars [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lie with Me


----------



## ourwater

Insidious: Chapter 2 [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Inside (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Eden Lake


----------



## Tanairy

how to train your dragon 2 lol, rented it on demand, and watched it with my brother. It was good


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## karenw

War horse, not so good second time around.


----------



## green9206

Hobbit an unexpected journey


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## ourwater

One Small Hero [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## animeflower6084

Maleficent


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friend to Die For


----------



## ourwater

'night, Mother [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## ourwater

Yangsi [2012]


----------



## mr hoang

Dumb and dumber to


----------



## ourwater

Masculin Féminin [1966]


----------



## Toad Licker

Storytelling


----------



## ourwater

Welcome To Macintosh [2008]


----------



## ourwater

The Calling [2000]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

House of bodies.


----------



## RubixQ

A History of Violence


----------



## Toad Licker

Arthur (1981)


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Through


----------



## ourwater

The Tie That Binds [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Splash


----------



## ourwater

********* [2007]


----------



## Lonel016

Like Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker

Color of Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Comic Book Villains


----------



## IcedOver

_21 Grams_, from the director of _Birdman_, which I may go to this week. It's just one of those "shrug" movies -- a lot of angst, boring characters going through their sh!t, so-called high-level acting and self-conscious and pointless story construction/editing -- all amounting to not much.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Omen


----------



## ourwater

Easy Money [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

Damien: Omen II


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Convict.


----------



## Toad Licker

Omen III: The Final Conflict


----------



## ourwater

Shallow Ground [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Show Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Way... Way Out


----------



## ourwater

Gallows Hill [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Imagine Me & You


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door


----------



## ourwater

That Hamilton Woman [1941]


----------



## TryingMara

The Imitation Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Priest


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## ourwater

Blackout [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## ourwater

Rowing with the Wind (Remando al Viento) [1988]


----------



## Aribeth

Spirited Away

8.3/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabrina (1995)


----------



## ourwater

Pond Hockey [2008]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Brick Mansions.


----------



## Toad Licker

Compliance


----------



## ourwater

La Pointe Courte [1956]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lost Highway


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## loneranger

Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hondo


----------



## ourwater

Ghost Ship [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet


----------



## Toad Licker

Quick Change


----------



## ourwater

Damage [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

B-Happy


----------



## ourwater

Toybox [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## green9206

American Gangster


----------



## green9206

Toad Licker said:


> I Could Never Be Your Woman


Why not ?


----------



## IcedOver

_Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)_ -- The movie's as shrill and pretentious as the title. It's not necessarily a bad movie, just really gimmicky and also nothing new or special or even that interesting, just a story about a washed-up actor trying to get recognized again. The physical production, despite being gimmicky with the continuous camerawork, actually does work. People say Keaton's performance is so good, but again, it's nothing special because he's a good actor and has never been anything but.


----------



## ourwater

Hitler and the Occult [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## ourwater

Jug Face [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Bbpuff

Awakenings


----------



## Charmeleon

The Purge Anarchy - Pretty good, way better then the first

Sin City: A Dame to Kill For - Loved it

22 Jump Street - Ehh, it was alright. Loved all the sequels during the credits tho lol


----------



## blue2

Tucker and dale vs evil


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Canyons


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Trouble Every Day


----------



## pocketbird

The Two Faces of January


----------



## ourwater

Crimes Of The Heart [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill


----------



## shycat69

Mr Turner (yesterday)

The Imitation Game (last Sunday)


----------



## Toad Licker

Tango & Cash


----------



## green9206

The LEGO Movie


Toad Licker said:


> Tango & Cash


Are you trying to break the record for most movie watched in a week so something?


----------



## Toad Licker

Delivering Milo


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry_Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good Sister


----------



## ourwater

Summer Interlude [1951]


----------



## Toad Licker

Splinterheads


----------



## ourwater

Life with Mikey [1993]


----------



## Mur

Bladerunner for the umpteenth time


----------



## Toad Licker

Starving in Suburbia


----------



## ourwater

Museum Hours [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

As above, so below.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## ourwater

2 or 3 Things I Know About Her [1967]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Counterfeiters


----------



## shykid

Need for speed


----------



## 87wayz

Nightcrawler. I'm about to watch La planete sauvage again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill ( 1988 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Toad Licker

The Reaping


----------



## Anxietype

Predestination


----------



## green9206

Feast 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Blame It on Rio


----------



## ourwater

Person of Interest [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## ourwater

Brave Miss World [2013]


----------



## Mur

Hellraiser: Inferno


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker

Closing the Ring


----------



## ourwater

Bedknobs and Broomsticks [1971]


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## Dilweedle

I Sell The Dead


----------



## ourwater

The Ghoul [1933]


----------



## Toad Licker

June (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Griff the Invisible


----------



## ourwater

Remember Me [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix


----------



## ourwater

From One Second to the Next [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Stalin: Inside the Terror [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Batcat

Into the Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## ourwater

To Sir, With Love [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cashback (2006)


----------



## ourwater

Born 2 Race (Born To Race) [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Willard


----------



## ghoskin

The Hunger games part 3.1. God it was boring - totally grey from start to finish. I think they're saving all the exciting stuff for the last film (I hope)


----------



## Toad Licker

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## Toad Licker

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## ourwater

To Joy [1949]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## Citrine

Annabelle


----------



## KBailey17

The Conjuring Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â


----------



## CosmicLow

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## ourwater

Little Moth (Xue chan) [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Coffee Town


----------



## Toad Licker

Pink Cadillac


----------



## ourwater

True Nature [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Gung Ho!


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Last Chance


----------



## borntodie19

I'm looking now The Impossible


----------



## ourwater

Secrets of the Dead: Bugging Hitler's Soldiers [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ward


----------



## ourwater

Trading Mom [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers O'Toole


----------



## Toad Licker

House of Wax (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part III


----------



## ourwater

Dragon Tattoo Trilogy: The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## ourwater

Who's That Girl [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## Cyzygy

Babadook


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Eurotrip


----------



## Toad Licker

The Forger


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Final Fantasy the spirit within.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## Toad Licker

Brannigan


----------



## Toad Licker

New Best Friend


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## Toad Licker

Lapse of Memory


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder of Innocence


----------



## Toad Licker

Monte Walsh (1970)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## ourwater

Truth Be Told [2011]


----------



## stanthevan

The Hunger Games: Mocking Jay Part 1


----------



## ourwater

The Italian [2005]


----------



## T Studdly

Big Hero 6 

It.Was.Awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet of the Apes ( 1968 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Conquest of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Cinderfella


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Fly (1986 version)


----------



## Toad Licker

Renegade


----------



## Toad Licker

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins


----------



## ourwater

You've Got Mail (You've Got [email protected]) [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## starsfreak

Django Unchained

I love Christoph Waltz


----------



## Toad Licker

Godsend


----------



## ourwater

Only You [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost Town ( 2008 )


----------



## Ckg2011

Hunger Games.


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator

Time of the Gypsies


----------



## Toad Licker

Sylvia


----------



## Toad Licker

Julie Johnson


----------



## raven818

Possessed with Clark gable and Joan Crawford. Really cute movie


----------



## ourwater

Medicine Man [1992]


----------



## Todd99

ourwater said:


> Medicine Man [1992]


Is that the movie were they found some type of beetles in their sugar that they needed for something?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rastamentary


----------



## twitchy666

*World's End*

perfect


----------



## Toad Licker

The Undefeated


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunshine (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Strip Search


----------



## ourwater

Max Keeble's Big Move [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## wmu'14

The Road

Dull book, but great movie!


----------



## ourwater

Salesman [1969]


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## ourwater

Island Etude [2007]


----------



## Saleemaslam

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Spiral


----------



## ourwater

Cinema Paradiso (Nuovo Cinema Paradiso) [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

What If (2013)


----------



## Cooley Shy

The Grinch


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Toad Licker

What Dreams May Come


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Toad Licker said:


> What Dreams May Come


I love that movie 

I just watched two in a row while I was working in the kitchen:

A Christmas Story (it always amazes me how much that movie reminds me of life here where I live in every way except the bullies)

A Christmas Carol with George C. Scott as Scrooge. It reminds me to try to be a better person which can't be a bad thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## ourwater

Dream House [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexually Bugged!


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## AussiePea

Cube and then Ruby Sparks. Both decent for very different reasons, cube has an interesting message to tell.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Predestination.


----------



## ourwater

Crawford [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Perfect Boss


----------



## ourwater

Spy School [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friendship to Die For


----------



## candykittycat

LOTR The Two Towers


----------



## ourwater

Emporte-Moi [1999]


----------



## Junebuug

Toad Licker said:


> Superbad


That's my jam

Last film I saw was 'Beginners'
it was ehh.. but thats where i got my signature
vvvvv


----------



## Toad Licker

The Immaculate Conception of Little Dizzle


----------



## Zyriel

Snowpiercer [2013]


----------



## Wren611

Wreck-It Ralph. LOVE that film.


----------



## goku23

was watching se7en on tv. brad pitt, morgan freeman and kevin spacey
awesome film! love it

dying to watch reservoir dogs for some reason...probably because pulp fiction was on the other week.


----------



## Toad Licker

Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Goopus

The Patriot


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## Toad Licker

Kissing Jessica Stein


----------



## extremly

Le Capital... not good


----------



## Toad Licker

Breakfast on Pluto


----------



## Toad Licker

Galaxy Quest


----------



## brothersport

The Graduate


----------



## Ally

Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Orphanage


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## ourwater

Dead Silence [2007]


----------



## Fairykins

Annie Get Your Gun (1950)


----------



## ourwater

The Dark Outside [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## Toad Licker

Hick (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## green9206

The Hobbit : The Desolation of Smaug. 
Am sooooo excited for Battle of the five armies. 


ghoskin said:


> The Hunger games part 3.1. God it was boring - totally grey from start to finish. I think they're saving all the exciting stuff for the last film (I hope)


Is it really that bad? I was considering watching either this or Penguins of Madagascar.


----------



## green9206

stanthevan said:


> The Hunger Games: Mocking Jay Part 1





Ckg2011 said:


> Hunger Games.


Any Good? 


goku23 said:


> was watching se7en on tv. brad pitt, morgan freeman and kevin spacey
> awesome film! love it
> 
> dying to watch reservoir dogs for some reason...probably because pulp fiction was on the other week.


Se7en was awesome. However i bored by Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Ckg2011

mohit9206 said:


> Any Good?


 Yes very good, didn't think I would like it but I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## ourwater

The Blue Yonder [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Asylum Blackout


----------



## Toad Licker

No Looking Back


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## Malek

T Studdly said:


> Big Hero 6
> 
> It.Was.Awesome.


That actually was the last movie I saw in theaters as well, good stuff! Make me stoked about The Incredibles 2, hopefully that comes out soon, if not it definitely should...


----------



## WinterDave

Tusk....

It's a very uneasy combination of dark comedy and horror....

Interesting but a downer....

Humor and mutilation just don't well together....


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Mary and Max which I came across on netflix.

Weird claymation, but so totally in keeping with social anxiety. The dialog had me enthralled and it was based on a true story I guess.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker

Armored


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

Refuge (2012)


----------



## ourwater

The Christmas Toy [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker

The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nightcrawler.


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## catcharay

Tusk too.. it has a v uneasy and disturbing concept and while the movie was ok particulary the old guys acting i think a lot of ppl would find it sick. Guys dont suggest this movie pick to watch w your date.. 5/10


----------



## SunshineSam218

Edge Of Tomorrow


----------



## IcedOver

_Three O'Clock High_ on DVD from Netflix -- I loved this flick as a kid, but I haven't watched it in maybe 20 years. It's just a fun, solid '80s movie. Check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker

Mysterious Skin (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## Toad Licker

Take a Hard Ride


----------



## green9206

Hobbit An Unexpected Journey (audio commentary by PJ)


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze This


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

The Babadook


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze That


----------



## shelbster18

Interstellar. It was awesome. Lol Such a mind blow.


----------



## ourwater

Dr. Seuss' The Cat In The Hat [2003]


----------



## ourwater

Ida [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Returned (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Trog [1969]


----------



## Toad Licker

Life, Death and Mini-Golf


----------



## kivi

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan (2009)


----------



## equiiaddict

Annabelle. I watched it last night at my best friend's house and it honestly scared the **** out of me...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I started Cloud Atlas but it's along flick so I'll finish it tonight


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello I Must Be Going


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorority Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Toad Licker

Brotherhood of Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

About Cherry


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Fever


----------



## slyfox

Maniac Cop


----------



## ourwater

Tormented [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## dandynamo

Canadian Brotha said:


> I started Cloud Atlas but it's along flick so I'll finish it tonight


I started watching that movie last year and I still haven't gotten around to finishing it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## ourwater

The Baby Sitters Club [1995]


----------



## typemismatch

Just watched Pleasantville. Wonderful film. So many good American filmmakers. Why do they have to be drowned out by the ****. Movies, TV.. nobody can match it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator Salvation


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Buried


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bound.


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator

Jules and Jim.


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Live Now


----------



## ourwater

Tout va bien [1972]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## ourwater

The Prize (El Premio) (English Subtitled) [2014]


----------



## Blue Dino

The Skeleton Twins. 

Simple, funny, light hearted and emotional all at the same time. Very easy to watch. It kidna gave me the same feeling I got after watching Garden State. 

8/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods

It was pretty good. DBZ humor and not that many fights sadly. Just talking and stalling until goku arrives to save the day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

dandynamo said:


> I started watching that movie last year and I still haven't gotten around to finishing it.


I finished it & honestly I'm not sure how a couple of the storyline tie in together but it's not a terrible film, just seems to have more packed into it than is ideal for a flick, might have made a better mini-series


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## c4our

Fury

8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunset Grill


----------



## green9206

Return of the killer tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## Toad Licker

Carried Away


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Desperate Choice


----------



## Toad Licker

The Stranger Beside Me (1995)


----------



## ourwater

The Reaping [2007]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

One Hour Photo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Claim


----------



## dandynamo

Canadian Brotha said:


> I finished it & honestly I'm not sure how a couple of the storyline tie in together but it's not a terrible film, just seems to have more packed into it than is ideal for a flick, might have made a better mini-series


That's how I felt which is why I couldn't bring myself to finish it. Too much going on for such a long film. I'll give it another shot one day.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## IcedOver

_The Alpha Incident_ - This is a very low-rent '70s movie from Wisconsin filmmaker Bill Rebane. It's actually not half bad. A good ol' country bumpkin ignores warnings from a government guy and opens a case containing a contagion from Mars. He gets infected and possibly infects others at an office. They don't know who's infected because it's discovered that it only kills when the host falls asleep, so the five people have to stay awake.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## iingridd

Dawn of the planet of the apes (lots liked it, I didn't, liked the 1rst one (Ceaser was so cute, aww)


----------



## Ckg2011

Indiana Jones And The Kingdom of The Crystal Skull.


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses (2004)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Trois Couleurs: Bleu


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fury


----------



## ourwater

Mama [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Closed for Winter [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Die Dicke Tilla - Reloaded [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Tess [1979]


----------



## ImBrittany

The last xmen movie
And a movie called prisoners


----------



## ourwater

High Anxiety [1977]


----------



## Martimnp

Boyhood.


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Toad Licker

Serial Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

What My Husband Doesn't Know


----------



## Canadian Brotha

12 Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker

Wind Chill (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crucible (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## Toad Licker

Bicentennial Man


----------



## scooby

Watched "Interstellar" tonight. Really enjoyed it a lot. Great movie.


----------



## JoeDoe87

Stonehearst Asylum. Liked it a lot. Ben Kingsley is great.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## Toad Licker

Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo


----------



## JoeDoe87

The Disappearance Of Eleanor Rigby: Them


----------



## Toad Licker

Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo


----------



## Toad Licker

Varsity Blues


----------



## IveGotToast

Birdman or The Unexpected Virtue Of Ignorance

Amazing cinematography, solid acting, good music, making statements without being to blunt about it, and an ambiguous, debatable ending. 

10/10 Best movie of 2014


----------



## ourwater

Spirit in the Woods [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Secret Cutting (2000)


----------



## ourwater

The Member of the Wedding [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## ourwater

Blunderkind [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Alien [1979]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tommy Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## ourwater

Aliens [1986]


----------



## Wirt

Frank

was pretty good. i hyped it a bit too much in my mind since i was in the mood for a quirky indie type of movie. But the music is actually really good. Very doors-y


----------



## Toad Licker

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cruising


----------



## Anxietype

The Equalizer


----------



## JoeDoe87

Blue is the Warmest Color


----------



## andy0128

vehicle 19


----------



## Toad Licker

Walking Tall (1973)


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Minor Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## JoeDoe87

The Equalizer


----------



## Toad Licker

The Principal (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

She Hate Me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Baxter


----------



## RestlessNative

Restless Natives. Excellent film. First time I've seen it. (Yes, really!) My username is after the film's theme, as Big Country are my favourite band.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Girl (1991)


----------



## ourwater

Lovers of the Artic Circle [1998]


----------



## ourwater

Curly Top [1935]


----------



## JoeDoe87

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## ourwater

Witch in Our Family [2000]


----------



## ourwater

White of the Eye [1987]


----------



## AussiePea

Watched Gone Girl and I'm frustrated.


----------



## ourwater

Troop Beverly Hills [1989]


----------



## ourwater

Hanna [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## JoeDoe87

Fury


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## cupoftealee

Toad Licker, how many films do you watch per day?

I last watched Trainspotting (1996) because I forgot how it went.

Choose life.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Down to the Bone (2004)


----------



## hmweasley

I just finished watching Miracle on 34th Street with my parents.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mental (2012)


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*A Christmas Carol 1951*

One of my old favorites:

*A Christmas Carol / Scrooge* with Alistair Sim, 1951. :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games


----------



## ourwater

Being Two Isn't Easy [1962]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## AllieG

Inception.. Such a great movie.


----------



## Mikko

Machete Kills.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## Toad Licker

Acolytes


----------



## Toad Licker

My Neighbor's Keeper


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## Toad Licker

The Square ( 2008 )


----------



## ourwater

Heathers [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Home Alone is on TV right now. Watch it every holiday; never gets old.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## mr hoang

Friday and Friday after next, watching home alone right now too!


----------



## ourwater

Amityville 1992: It's About Time [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## Sinatra

just got back from seeing interstellar, it was pretty good


----------



## ourwater

Exposed [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dune (1984)


----------



## Fat Man

Carrie. It was heartbreaking, but I liked it a lot. The revenge scene was the best part.


----------



## Toad Licker

G.b.f. (2013)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Rocket.


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P.D.


----------



## ourwater

The Golden Seal [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Wrong Reasons


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## Daylight

I rarely watch movies anymore so I don't know. However, I'm getting a strong urge to go watch Love Actually on Netflix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## ourwater

Divergent [2014]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Equalizer.

Funny how the sound was off all the way through this movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

I, Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-***


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-*** 2


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Skin (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## ourwater

The Hurt Locker [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Benny & Joon


----------



## haniya11

Sunshine


----------



## CWe

Hatchet II 

GORY AND CHEESY


----------



## ourwater

A Single Girl [1996]


----------



## ourwater

Twin Sisters [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## ourwater

Last Action Hero [1993]


----------



## shymystery7

American Pyscho


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpier Old Men


----------



## midnightson

Nightbreed. Way worse than from what I remember as a kid. I still like Cronenberg as the killer though.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Burbs


----------



## Toad Licker

Elsewhere (2009)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Rurouni Kenshin: Kyoto Inferno


----------



## Toad Licker

Clean Slate


----------



## Toad Licker

Hostage


----------



## ourwater

Tron [1982]


----------



## midnightson

Just got back from watching Exodus: Gods and Kings. 

The worst Ridley Scott movie I've seen. Terrible script, terrible pacing, terrible color grading, just boring. Moses and the pharoah might as well be the only two characters in the movie. Aaron Paul and Signourney Weaver must have less then ten lines between them. Oh wait...Ben Kingsley was in it too. I'd already forgotten. I doubt any director's cut can redeem this POS. Thank god I didn't buy the tickets.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rust and Bone


----------



## ourwater

Kinfolk [1983]


----------



## ourwater

Amistad [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## ourwater

Wickie and the Mighty Vikings [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## ourwater

The Velveteen Rabbit [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde 2: Red, White and Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Angels


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## Toad Licker

Freaky Friday (1976)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Salem's Lot(1979)

That was an interesting 3 hours. Nice movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

RV


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## ourwater

Airspeed [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hitched for the Holidays


----------



## ourwater

Labyrinth [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Comic Book Villains


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## ourwater

Homecoming [1996]


----------



## ourwater

Don't Blink [2014]


----------



## ourwater

They Were So Young [1954]


----------



## ourwater

Warning Sign [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Toad Licker

Return to Paradise ( 1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a Disaster (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bird of the Air


----------



## ImBrittany

Not safe for work- it was on netflix and it was a decent watch. One of those "killers in the workplace" type movies but it was interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Invitation to a Suicide


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## hmweasley

The Santa Clause


----------



## Toad Licker

Chained


----------



## ourwater

All Summer in a Day [1982]


----------



## ourwater

Forget Me Not [2009]


----------



## idoughnutknow

Pearl Harbor

Easily one of the worst films I've seen in my entire life


----------



## Toad Licker

Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her


----------



## ourwater

Bailey's Billion$ [2005]


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Lucy Keyes [2006]


----------



## ourwater

I Love You, I Love You Not [1996]


----------



## ourwater

In the Dark Half [2012]


----------



## AussiePea

I think you guys miss-understand what the topic is about. You need to actually watch the movies you post, unless you do nothing else all day every day?

I watched Nightcrawler, meh.


----------



## ourwater

Saviors of the Night [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters II


----------



## Toad Licker

Insidious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

No Good Deed.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones


----------



## NoHobbies

Night at the musuem.


----------



## Toad Licker

Overboard


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last Time I Committed Suicide


----------



## thetown

I watched "The Tale of Princess Kaguya", which was so so sad . I literally cried for an hour straight after watching it.


----------



## ourwater

The Disenchanted [1990]


----------



## ourwater

Blue Planet [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Kid Thing [2013]


----------



## kivi

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## Fairykins

Tokyo Godfathers. Light humored and heart warming film


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster's Ball


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## Toad Licker

Husk (2011)


----------



## ourwater

If You Believe [1999]


----------



## wmu'14

The 7th Seal (1957)
The Hunger Games: Mocking Jay Pt 1 (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder in the First (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dummy (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Room (2002)


----------



## hypestyle

http://hypestyle.newsvine.com/_news...s-rock-muses-on-stardom-love-life-in-top-five

_Top Five_ is a great movie. A+
_*Top Five*_ is the latest film from funnyman *Chris Rock.* Rock, who pulls quadruple-duty here as writer, producer, lead actor and director, assembles an all-star cast in this subversively insightful tale about a comedic actor having a midlife crisis on the eve of the debut of his latest film. 
Rock's character is Andre Allen, whose latest film vehicle, a super-serious drama about the Haitian Revolution, is getting savaged in the press. Allen grudgingly agrees to a feature interview with newspaper reporter Chelsea (an adorable *Rosario Dawson*), who deftly matches wits with the grumpy star as she shadows him throughout an assortment of errands and run-ins. Allen-- four years sober and of working-class roots-- feels burnt-out on the profitable but cringe-inducing "Hammy the Bear" films, where most of his time is spent in a cartoon bear suit carrying automatic rifles. His walkabout with Chelsea manages to bring the two of them closer, which may be alarming to Allen's vapid reality-star fiance' (adeptly played by *Gabrielle Union*.) As Allen runs a day-long gambit of interactions with family, friends and business associates, he finds himself challenged about the things that are the most important to him.
With the straight-shooting Rock at the helm, *Top Five* deals head-on with being a successful black man in white Hollywood. Recent real-life embarrassing emails of studio execs inadvertently provide context to several scenarios here, and Rock's legion of supporting players-- including *Jerry Seinfeld*, *Cedric the Entertainer*, and *Tracy Morgan*-- get plenty of mileage from their relatively modest (in length, if not in content) roles.
It would be crass to say that this is a "black version" of what a comedic actor like *Louis C.K.* or director *Woody Allen* would come out with. Nonetheless, it wouldn't be far off the mark. It's heavily informed by contemporary African American culture, and presents a wider view of its denizens than some other movies offer. It bears mentioning prominently that this is an adult comedy. Not simply in terms of language, but tone. Here, people actually talk. People are talking throughout the film. It's not a screechy-histrionics and relentless sight-gags-driven comedy vehicle that many black comedic actors are known for-- and no doubt Rock is quite aware of. (*Tyler Perry* gets a couple of jokey mentions.) That's not to say the film doesn't have it's raunchy parts (viewers will see neither hot sauce nor feminine napkins in quite the same way ever again); it definitely earns its R rating. Still, with lesser material, the film would have been a much more grating experience, even at a brisk 100 minutes. Overall, Rock has created a biting, heartfelt story about the cost of fame; viewers won't be shortchanged.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gardens of the Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Constantine


----------



## Toad Licker

Popeye (1980)


----------



## Toad Licker

Accidents Happen


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## millenniumman75

I watched the end of the Lego Movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## Toad Licker

Darby O'Gill and the Little People


----------



## Toad Licker

Shallow Hal


----------



## Mr Bacon

*The Babadook.*

It wasn't great as I thought it'd be - overhyped by critics if you ask me. The jump scares are subtle, and the build up is slow, there's an emphasis on the ambiance. It was still a solid movie with an original "monster." A puppet had been used to interpret the babadook on screen, which oddly enough, makes it a lot creepier than CGI effects.


----------



## thisismeyo

Just saw Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift. It was amazing  haven't seen it in many years


----------



## ourwater

House Arrest [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## ourwater

Rukus [1980]


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Daycare [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Poto and Cabengo [1980]


----------



## MCHB

To Kill A King.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## Toad Licker

Sound of My Voice


----------



## ourwater

First Monday in October [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## ourwater

Dear Dumb Diary [2013]


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Mosquito Coast (I remember seeing it many years ago but it's better than I remembered it being)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Errand Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

Uptown Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

May


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door ( 1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Man Walking


----------



## JustThisGuy

Biohazard (Resident Evil) 4D-Executor




Probably helps to have 4D glasses, but it'd still suck. Cool, new T-Virus monster, but the graphics, even though blurry due to lack of eye-wear, looked like it might've been PS2 at best. Almost feel I wasted 20 minutes, but if it expands upon the RE video game universe, I guess I'll watch it like a lemming.


----------



## ourwater

Awakened [2014]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

In the Mouth of Madness.

The Guest.


----------



## joko

Just watched Die Hard for the hundredth time to get me in the Christmas spirit. :clap


----------



## karenw

The Bear


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## Toad Licker

Ender's Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Suspect Zero


----------



## Toad Licker

Honeymoon in Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker

My Awkward Sexual Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Ckg2011

Die Hard.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Blue Dino

The Interview (2014)

It was funny and pretty decent, but typical Seth Rogen humor.


----------



## wmu'14

A Christmas Carol (1999)


----------



## ourwater

The Quiet [2005]


----------



## ourwater

Bellman and True [1987]


----------



## Mikko

Vincenzo said:


> (Like, shouldn't my post count have been halved with the deletion of the old one?)
> 
> Apocalypto
> 
> The fact that it's subtitled totally makes it more realistic and personally involves you in the scenario, because Mayan tribesmen communicated by reading text accompanied by an unfamiliar language.


The Heat starring Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy.


----------



## Toad Licker

River's Edge


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Hard Candy


----------



## ourwater

The Santa Trap [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Toad Licker

Life as a House


----------



## Hikikomori2014

The Interview


----------



## ourwater

Beautiful [2000]


----------



## iKenn

Today home alone.


----------



## flamestwind

the interview. Made it halfway and gave up. I don't even know how I made it that far to be honest.


----------



## Toad Licker

The House of Yes


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Dumb and Dumber To'... meh...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Sin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Just came back from seeing The Gambler, and The Imitation Game.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

Borgman


----------



## thisismeyo

well, i just finished the interview. it was entertaining lol


----------



## TryingMara

Elf


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Shrink (2009)


----------



## TryingMara

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Charmeleon

Guardian's Of The Galaxy


----------



## ourwater

Dangerous Intuition [2013]


----------



## Blue Dino

Gone Girl (2014). 

A great demonstration of how male physicality is only minimal of what female manipulation can potentially do. I liked the movie a lot.


----------



## ourwater

You, Me & the Circus [2011]


----------



## TryingMara

Serendipity


----------



## uffi

Badlands


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Extraterrestrial


----------



## herk

The Wind Rises ;D


----------



## Green Eyes

Thor


----------



## Gavroche

The Imitation Game

Best film I've seen all year.


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## AussiePea

"Begin Again". Some nice music in this.


----------



## rdrr

Escape Plan, starring Sylvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger. Wasn't half bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Neighbors (1981)


----------



## Toad Licker

April Rain


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Son of a Gun


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## Toad Licker

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## ourwater

Citizen Autistic [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Getting There [2002]


----------



## Sabreena

Divergent (it was on TV)


----------



## ourwater

War Babies [1932]


----------



## ourwater

Casper Meets Wendy [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## ourwater

The Last Days (Los últimos días) [2013]


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Guardians Of The Galaxy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## ourwater

Yes, Virginia [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor


----------



## ourwater

The Fog [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## Toad Licker

Love's Long Journey


----------



## HilarityEnsues

The Battle of the Five Armies.

Fitting end to the trilogy.


----------



## ourwater

Frequencies (OXV: The Manual) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sirens


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Predator 1&2


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## Toad Licker

In Good Company


----------



## shelbster18

Soldier's Girl. This movie had the worst selection of music. Lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Bustin' down the door. One of my uncles documentaries he leant out.. Pretty good.


----------



## AussiePea

Blue is the Warmest Colour.

Excellent acting, very intense in parts (and reading up on how it was filmed it's no surprise).


----------



## ourwater

Age of Summerhood [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

No Country for Old Men


----------



## CWe

Cheech & Chongs Nice Dreams. Very strange movie lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Neighbors (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Inside the Hunt for the Boston Bomber [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ironclad


----------



## ourwater

Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror [1998]


----------



## Cyzygy

Ghost in the shell 1995


----------



## Toad Licker

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## ourwater

The Raw and the Cooked (Das Rohe und das Gekochte) [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## ourwater

The Brady Bunch in the White House [2002]


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Jackie Brown


----------



## Toad Licker

No Good Deed


----------



## ourwater

Hercules [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## Toad Licker

Stalkers (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Weeds (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom at Sixteen


----------



## Dilweedle

Gargoyles (1972)


----------



## Toad Licker

Pleasantville


----------



## ourwater

Up [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Skymaster [2006]


----------



## shycat69

The Hobbit (December 2014)


----------



## herk

Thief - Michael Mann's first movie


----------



## IcedOver

_Megan is Missing_ on DVD from Netflix -- Some people recommended this on a horror board. It's a found footage film about internet predation. It'll make you hate the internet. You could call it a cross between an after-school special, a Lifetime movie, and an exploitation horror movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole


----------



## ourwater

The Dark Matter of Love [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever


----------



## Toad Licker

Melvin and Howard


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien from L.A.


----------



## ourwater

An Everlasting Piece [2000]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Limits Of Control


----------



## romeoindespair

Punch Drunk Love


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## ourwater

Nico the Unicorn [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## Chuunibyou

The interview


----------



## Charmeleon

Guardian's Of The Galaxy...again lol


----------



## Toad Licker

The Butcher's Wife


----------



## RubixQ

The English Patient [1996]


----------



## ourwater

Ouija Experiment [2014]


----------



## ourwater

I'll Be Around [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Waterworld [1995]


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Buffalo '66


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## thisismeyo

the latest hobbit movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Lines


----------



## ourwater

Gordon Family Tree [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

High Spirits


----------



## The Linux Guy

The Hobbit: Battle of The 5 Armies.


----------



## Pidge11

LOTR fellowship of the ring ^.^


----------



## Toad Licker

The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## ourwater

Janie Jones [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Decoding Annie Parker


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Oblivion and i loved it. One of the best movies ever.


----------



## Toad Licker

Risky Business


----------



## IveGotToast

I've been watching so much anime lately, I can't think of the last movie I watched. I think it was Birdman like a month ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker

Cas & Dylan


----------



## IveGotToast

Oculus 8/10

Not sure if i should classify it as horror movie, but if so, i would say it's the best horror movie in years.


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer's Moon


----------



## catcharay

@IveGotToast 
Totally agree about occulus..v underrated

Predestination. Interesting and cool movie


----------



## mr hoang

Bully on Netflix


----------



## ourwater

Tiger Bay [1959]


----------



## ourwater

The Virgin Suicides [1999]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Insomnia.


----------



## twitchy666

*New Hobbit*

my first 3D


----------



## twitchy666

*Yesterday*



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> The Hobbit: Battle of The 5 Armies.


nice. first go at 3D


----------



## ourwater

Inside Hana's Suitcase [2009]


----------



## ourwater

The Little Princess [1939]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## ourwater

A Little Princess [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

He's Mine, Not Yours


----------



## ourwater

Father [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bloodsport


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Flashes (2013)


----------



## ourwater

La Camioneta: The Journey of One American School Bus (La Camioneta)[ 2012]


----------



## skyisblue

Million Dollar Arm. 9/10 stars. Wonderfully made. Had me holding on to every moment. I loved the part where the guys from India had trouble adjusting to the USA. Very funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tears of the Sun


----------



## ourwater

Helen [2009]


----------



## Ally

The Lego Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## foe

World War Z (only an hour or so of it)


----------



## TabbyTab

Pain & Gain


----------



## Toad Licker

Beginners (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Waste Land [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## ourwater

In a World... [2013]


----------



## thetown

Gonna watch The Interview on tomorrow. I don't know if it's gonna suck...


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Cut


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings (1980)


----------



## Goopus

Once I Was A Champion, a documentary about former UFC middleweight champion Evan Tanner. Very sad story of alcoholism.


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Too Young


----------



## Daylight

*Men, Women, and Children*

It's an indie film with several A list celebrities including Adam Sandler playing a minor role. Highly recommend. The director also did Juno. Definitely check it out.


----------



## karenw

The Italian Job


----------



## Kaloop

Gone Girl (2014)


----------



## ourwater

First Daughter [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Apollo 13


----------



## VirtualAntics

Knights Of Badassdom.


----------



## CharmedOne

Two Johnny Depp movies (on a friend's recommendation)--Transcendence and The Tourist. Liked them both a lot. Have Ed Wood, but haven't gotten to it, yet. Distracted by ABC Family's Back to the Future series marathon. Wondering if BttF would've been as big of a hit if they'd kept Eric Stoltz as Marty McFly...?


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider (2002)


----------



## ourwater

The Trouble with Angels [1966]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## mr hoang

A long way down(2014). Aaron Paul and Pierce Brosman. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vow


----------



## shycat69

At cinema today - "Paddington"


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Just came back from seeing Interstellar. Amazing movie, even though I didn't really understand it. Now if you'll excuse me I'll be reading up on a detailed synopsis of the movie, as well as some basic astrophysics.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Aliens - 1986


----------



## Toad Licker

Clockwatchers


----------



## ourwater

Little Sparrows [2010]


----------



## forgetmylife

the theory of everything. it was alright


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake


----------



## ourwater

Monsieur Lazhar [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## ourwater

Wilby Wonderful [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Karla


----------



## Toad Licker

Chance At Romance (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Blair Witch Project 2: Book of Shadows [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## ourwater

The Lodge [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## thatgirl81

The Equalizer with Denzel Washington....quite surprised how good it was


----------



## ourwater

Ratcatcher [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Ally

Katy Perry's Part of Me :love2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jackal (1997)


----------



## ourwater

Wind Jammers [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## ourwater

An Invisible Sign [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and Other Disasters


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A walk among the Tombstones.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Toad Licker

Diary of the Dead


----------



## RubixQ

Jackie Brown [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## 8888

Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Blind Date


----------



## kivi

Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb


----------



## Toad Licker

First Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Beetlejuice


----------



## darlieq

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chastity Bites


----------



## wmu'14

The Hobbit: Battle of 5 Armies (2014)

Better then the second one, but still pretty bad. First one was decent. 
The real screen adaptation will be the cartoon version.


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Fled (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Spring Breakdown


----------



## fonz

Foxcatcher


----------



## TabbyTab

The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## ourwater

Haunter [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Veronica Mars [2014]


----------



## wmu'14

The Lone Ranger (2013)
I don't care what people say, this movie was FUN. Combined elements of Indiana Jones and Pirates of the Caribbean. It's GREAT seeing a 'modern' Western.


----------



## LolaViola

God's Not Dead


----------



## Kevin001

The equalizer (all hype)


----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## ourwater

Dark Metropolis [2010]


----------



## Zack

_On Her Majesty's Secret Service_ [1969]. It finished about 30 minutes ago. Fast cars and faster women...


----------



## Toad Licker

Women in Film


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Mulholland drive


----------



## ourwater

Breastmilk [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Super (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Autumn Blood [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Little *****house in Texas


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## romeoindespair

Just picked up a cheap copy of Eraserhead for 5 bucks.
Watched it once yesterday and I'm probably going to watch it again later. Such a bizzare experince 
10/10


----------



## ourwater

Times and Winds (Bes Vakit) [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Scorn


----------



## iKenn

_20 minutes ago, Lucy (2014) was a pretty good movie btw Scarlett Johansson is hot.
_


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## Toad Licker

Showgirls


----------



## jan127

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## ourwater

Legends of the Fall [1995]


----------



## CWe

Secret Window with Johnny depp. Good movie!


----------



## Fairykins

Pretty sure it was The Godfather Part III...


----------



## JoeDoe87

Before Sunset


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## max87

If i remember correctly, it was The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Tillamook's Gold [2006]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## darlieq

The Edge.


----------



## ourwater

Thorne: Scaredy Cat [2010]


----------



## IcedOver

_The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies_ in the high-frame rate 3D. Sadly, I've got to say that this is probably the worst of all six of the Jackson Tolkien films. It's draggy and ultra-heavy handed. You have to go to the 3D version because in a movie that doesn't have much going on, watching the 3D provides some distraction. I missed out on the HFR 3D for the first one (just went to the regular 3D), but went to the HFR version for the last one and this one. Boy, it's such a bizarre, disconcerting effect. The high frame rate makes a $200 million movie look like it was shot using a digital video camcorder -- very odd.


----------



## S a m

The Skeleton Twins. I was expecting to really enjoy the movie which I did but I don't know it kind of put me in a sad mood after watching it haha


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Son of Sam

Midnight meat train


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## Toad Licker

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## RubixQ

Horton Hears a Who! [2008]


----------



## ourwater

My Knees Were Jumping: Remembering the Kindertransports [1996]


----------



## Pidge11

just finished watching Forrest Gump :heart


----------



## redblurr

Beatiful creatures


----------



## ourwater

Caught in the Web (Sousuo) [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Duel (1971)


----------



## Toad Licker

A Stranger Within (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Metal Tornado


----------



## ourwater

Exit Humanity: A Zombie Saga [2012]


----------



## Federov

I used to be huge into movies and did some schooling for it and have worked on sets and done my own projects.
Now I'm always watching TV instead. The couple hours of a movie doesn't give enough time to create strong bonds to characters; and in the rare case I do like one, the thing's over right away and I feel stupid for getting attached. I can't commit to movies anymore because I feel let down after their conclusion -- lamenting if the project was viable as a program, I'd have 5x+ the exposure and development. Not to mention TV is now made in the same aspect ratio as cinematic productions so I don't feel that "boxed in" vibe from shows anymore like back in the day. 
Most movies now are gimmick productions for 3D, which sucks, or its "legends" who'd rather get paid a ton for 2 hours screen time than have to carry a character over a season's dozen plus.

That said last film I saw was The Conspirator, and was very impressed by the quality it had. This was also a rare case I feel a movie as opposed to a season was the right way to go. High-level acting that had all the cast pushing each other to perform well -- and a very accurate portrayal of hrs period and events.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

It Could Happen to You


----------



## ourwater

The Diary of Anne Frank [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Deadhouse

Rashomon


----------



## Toad Licker

Unthinkable (2010)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Most Wanted Man


----------



## ourwater

The Light In Her Eyes [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## ourwater

Killer Legends [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Beyond the Ocean [2000]


----------



## ourwater

Monkey Trouble [1994]
Beyond the Hills [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## ourwater

Smart Cookies [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## ourwater

Crawlspace [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Clear History


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder of Innocence


----------



## ourwater

Untamed Love [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## SouthWest

Predestination. It gets weird really fast. And it's awesome.


----------



## ourwater

Darkroom [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## ourwater

Katyn [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## mr hoang

Taken 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dreamers


----------



## ourwater

Seventh Heaven [1937]


----------



## Cyzygy

Awakenings

Just realized that robin william's character has social anxiety - I see a lot of myself in his character.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twister


----------



## Anxietype

American Sniper


----------



## Toad Licker

Coming to America


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Hobbit: Battle of the five armies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Unbreakable


----------



## Improbable

Aladdin


----------



## Toad Licker

All About Steve


----------



## Toad Licker

Milk Money


----------



## ourwater

The Invisible [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Circle of Friends


----------



## ourwater

Return to Nim's Island [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sliding Doors


----------



## iingridd

The High Cost of Living http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1479388/combined


----------



## ourwater

See Girl Run [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Heads in a Duffel Bag


----------



## ourwater

Golden Winter [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Book of Blood (2009)


----------



## herk

Inherent Vice - the funniest movie i've seen in a long time, and really beautiful, it was super long but i loved every second


----------



## SunshineSam218

Prisoners 2014


----------



## ourwater

I Spit On Your Grave 2 [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## Fairykins

Into the Woods. Wasn't as good as I thought it would be :/


----------



## ourwater

The ABCs of Death [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## ourwater

El Eco del Miedo [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Bliss


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker

Blood Pressure (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Like Dandelion Dust


----------



## Toad Licker

About Time


----------



## jlscho03

Oculus - I'd recommend it. It wasn't as good the second time, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Loser


----------



## Toad Licker

Pecker


----------



## ourwater

Boyhood [2014]
Fort Bliss [2014]


----------



## kivi

Heathers


----------



## ourwater

Crowsnest [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Chasing Ghosts: Beyond the Arcade [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

A League Of Their Own. And now I'm sad.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie


----------



## ourwater

The Shirley Temple Collection: Madeline [1960]


----------



## SouthWest

Rocky II - out of all them I've seen this one the least number of times. It's not bad.


----------



## Hayman

Cockneys vs Zombies

It was on between Christmas and New Year. I'd never even heard of it until then. Very much like Shaun Of The Dead and in my opinion, just as funny. I really enjoyed watching it. I'm glad I recorded it on Sky+ too...


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie 2


----------



## ourwater

Blue Car [2002]


----------



## catcharay

The maze 

A generic, pleasing tween movie but at the same time stupid. 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

American Wedding


----------



## ourwater

Soulmate [2014]


----------



## kivi

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Annabelle


----------



## ourwater

Dead Snow (Død Snø) [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Naked Mile


----------



## ourwater

Minor Details [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Beta House


----------



## ourwater

Smooch [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Book of Love


----------



## Starrii

Fast & furious 6!


----------



## Toad Licker

American Reunion


----------



## Charmeleon

Dood, you ^^^ watch a lot of movies 

Watched the Raid 2 for the second time, amazing!


----------



## papaSmurf

"The One I Love", with Elizabeth Moss. Was a pretty neat Twilight Zone sort of thing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Flesh+Blood

Watch movies?!? I thought this was the spammers section of the forum. :sus


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## S a m

Finally got to see Boyhood


----------



## ourwater

Taylor Swift: From the Heart


----------



## ourwater

Scar [2007]


----------



## pa papou

Snowpiercer ^^


----------



## ourwater

D.a.r.y.l. [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## kivi

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker

When Is Tomorrow


----------



## ourwater

Bottled Up [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## Toad Licker

Girls in Prison


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Equalizer (2014) - Very good


----------



## Toad Licker

Star 80


----------



## The Enemy Within

Il Sorpasso or "The Easy Life" - (1962) -Highly recommended


----------



## ourwater

The Well-Digger's Daughter [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertow


----------



## romeoindespair

This movie is... Intresting


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Judge


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing (1982)


----------



## TumblrAddict

Into The Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## S a m

Philomena


----------



## Blue Dino

Boyhood (2014)

Really puts me into perspective to those with abusive parents.


----------



## Fairykins

Vampire Academy


----------



## IcedOver

_Bloodsucking Freaks_ -- It's not recommended.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Taken [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## ourwater

App [2014]


----------



## 50piecesteve

The Dark Knight


----------



## SouthWest

_All is Lost_ with Robert Redford. It took a while for me to get into the pace, then it paid off solid. I also really like _Margin Call_ which was the same director, J.C. Chandor.


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Angels in Stardust [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mist (2007)


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## ourwater

Daylight [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rumor Has It...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

American Sniper.

As good as i expected :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Junior


----------



## ourwater

At The Devil's Door [2014]


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Thirteen


----------



## Toad Licker

A Crush on You


----------



## thisismeyo

American Sniper


----------



## Toad Licker

Butter (2011)


----------



## ourwater

Matilda [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best of Times (1986)


----------



## goku23

Starred up (2014)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Scary Movie 3


----------



## kivi

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## kivi

The Artist


----------



## Toad Licker

The Three Musketeers (2011)


----------



## ourwater

Starving In Suburbia [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Endings


----------



## ourwater

Roxy Hunter and the Myth of the Mermaid [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Life Before This


----------



## ourwater

Going the Distance [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys on the Side


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead...


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## Kevin001

Gone girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## ourwater

The Fifth Cord [1971]


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadly Friends


----------



## ourwater

Brothers [2009]


----------



## ourwater

The Last Light [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill ( 1988 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Smilla's Sense of Snow


----------



## Toad Licker

Pretty Persuasion


----------



## ourwater

L'Avventura [1960]


----------



## skyguy123

Fargo


----------



## RubixQ

They Live [1988]

I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ***

And I'm all out of bubblegum


----------



## Toad Licker

Jug Face (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Perfect Sisters


----------



## Quirky

Filth


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Kevin001

Still Alice, legit movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Legend


----------



## HarrySachz

I believe the last movie I saw was Gravity with Sandra Bullock and George Clooney. I have a real fascination with astronomy and outer space, so this movie was perfect for me. All in all, the movie was good, I thought.


----------



## ourwater

Copenhagen [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

The Chumscrubber


----------



## ourwater

Saige Paints the Sky [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hesher (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Under the Skin [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Camp Sunshine (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hollow Man


----------



## ourwater

God's Country [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Idle Hands


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Birdman

Not sure i understood that movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Continental Divide


----------



## django

Gangs of New York


----------



## RubixQ

Galaxy Quest [1999]


----------



## shycat69

If you're talking going to a cinema then "Paddington" and "The Hobbit" but at home "The Blind Side" or "Shrek".


----------



## Toad Licker

The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Out of My League


----------



## ourwater

And Then Came Lola [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

L!fe Happens


----------



## ourwater

The Girl [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Show Girls


----------



## ourwater

Bear With Me [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones (1994)


----------



## ourwater

The Haunting of Lisa [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## TenYears

Caddyshack


----------



## ourwater

Miele [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret Lives of Dorks


----------



## ourwater

Pure Nature Features: Aerial Odyssey: Germany from Above [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Dark Fields (aka Farmer Brown) [2006]


----------



## AussiePea

John Wick. Great action Flick.


----------



## ourwater

Ballerina [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Ilo Ilo (Ba ma bu zai jia) [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Little Accidents [2014]


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Skin I Live In (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## karenw

Rocky III


----------



## Toad Licker

Being There


----------



## slyfox

Paprika


----------



## Toad Licker

The Very Thought of You (1998)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ten Stories Tall


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere1

Forrest Gump is on right now. Haven't seen this in years..


----------



## The Islander

The Punisher


----------



## Nekomata

The Theory of Everything.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Object of My Affection


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Drop.*

I enjoyed that movie. Slow pace and good actors.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## Sprocketjam

Skyfall. Best James Bond movie in a long time.


----------



## Toad Licker

Airplane!


----------



## Ally

Just Go With It


----------



## Glowsphere

Bushido: The Cruel Code of the Samurai (1963)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fog (1980)


----------



## Toad Licker

Something Wild


----------



## ourwater

Silent Retreat [2014]


----------



## RubixQ

Barbarella [1968]


----------



## JayLee38

Mrs Browns Boys The Movie


----------



## kivi

The Machinist


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## TryingMara

The Color Purple


----------



## ourwater

One More Kiss [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Club Dread


----------



## wmu'14

Rain Man (1988 )
Reminded me of me and one of my roommates to the T pretty much. We would do things together, but I couldn't express myself in front of him. He was 'cool', obsessed with money and girls and good with words and good-dressing, and I was the opposite: super-awkward, couldn't express myself, Aspie-ish, bad with women, highly introverted, no style, etc. He'd yell at me and call me weird, but we we were 'buds.'
Sometimes I got the feeling that they were teasing/laughing at autistics in this movie. But the 'normal' Charlie was portrayed as a joke too.
Happy to have finally seen this.
It was great.


Cujo (1983)
As an animal lover, I felt sad for Cujo. I want to name my dog that now. 
Could've been a little darker then what it was, and the boy should've died (as he apparently does in the book), but I don't think the 'drama' first half gets in the way.


----------



## wmu'14

Toad Licker said:


> Club Dread


You seem to watch a lot of movies.
What genre is your favorite? Do you lean towards that one a lot or do you watch all kinds from all years?
How many exactly do you even watch per day?

Just wondering  I don't watch that many.


----------



## ArrowFan84

Gone Girl (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

I Sell the Dead


----------



## romeoindespair

This


----------



## Toad Licker

Bruce Almighty


----------



## ourwater

May Fools [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## Toad Licker

I Really Hate My Job


----------



## Gavroche

American Sniper

A great film, a controversial film. 

The violence was the most realistic I've seen in a war movie, it's very sad and you leave the theater feeling a bit sick by seeing how people on both sides suffer in war and those caught in the middle as well.


----------



## mr hoang

Taken3. Disapointing


----------



## laysiaj

Snowpiercer. Fantastic.


----------



## Toad Licker

Are You Here


----------



## equiiaddict

American Sniper, just saw it tonight. Incredible movie.


----------



## gloomy

The Theory of Everything.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin


----------



## persona non grata

laysiaj said:


> Snowpiercer. Fantastic.


I saw that recently!

I thought the protein bars were people.


----------



## PandaBearx

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## laysiaj

persona non grata said:


> I saw that recently!
> 
> I thought the protein bars were people.


Me too! So gross.


----------



## persona non grata

laysiaj said:


> Me too! So gross.


Well, I wasn't grossed by what they really were at all. Everyone was freaking out, and I was like whatever, I'd eat that.


----------



## laysiaj

persona non grata said:


> Well, I wasn't grossed by what they really were at all. Everyone was freaking out, and I was like whatever, I'd eat that.


Me too. I kept rewinding that section to make sure I was seeing things right. I felt like I was missing something.

Also, totally helps that the director of Old Boy directed this one and put in a famous Korean actor (the badass addict)!


----------



## IcedOver

_Big Eyes_. For the most part, I didn't like this. I was unfamiliar with the Keane paintings and with any details about the charges of plagiarism, and only did some Wikipedia searches and such beforehand. It seems like the movie is a character assassination of the late Walter Keane, and I'm sure his family is quite angry at how he's portrayed. The whole thing is just he/they said versus she/they said. Walter's family alleges that he was more involved creatively, at least from an ideas perspective, than the film says. This movie is from the_ A Beautiful Mind_ school of embellishing/changing/fabricating real events to suit a so-called "dramatic purpose." It's one of, if not the worst, Burton movie I've viewed, although I've skipped a few of his. Elfman's score is very off key and inappropriate in many moments, too.


----------



## persona non grata

laysiaj said:


> Me too. I kept rewinding that section to make sure I was seeing things right. I felt like I was missing something.
> 
> Also, totally helps that the director of Old Boy directed this one and put in a famous Korean actor (the badass addict)!


Yeah, the director is why I watched it in the first place.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Antichrist


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Hurts (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## ourwater

Tom's Midnight Garden [1974]


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## romeoindespair

I'm rewatching Apoclypse Now and I may rewatch it a third time tomorrow. ****ing amazing


----------



## ourwater

An American Girl Holiday [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doom


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## ArrowFan84

Zodiac...2nd favorite Fincher Film


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Dolittle ( 1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Straw Dogs


----------



## shelbster18

Homefront. It didn't start to really get good until like the last thirty minutes of the movie. But it was alright.


----------



## Goopus

The Karate Kid Part 2. It's kinda weird watching a movie randomly on TV based in '86 Okinawa as I read about the Battle of Okinawa raging in '45 in Eugene Sledge's autobiography _With The Old Breed_.


----------



## TenYears

The Fault In Our Stars. I give it a 9/10. Just awesome.

It took me like 8 months to see it, because I knew it would kind of hit home for me in some ways. Was hard to watch.


----------



## kivi

Orphan


----------



## Toad Licker

Philadelphia


----------



## ourwater

Amy [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Darklight


----------



## Toad Licker

Meeting Evil


----------



## ourwater

Before Your Eyes [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystery Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## Kevin001

Total Recall


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## TryingMara

Love is Strange


----------



## IveGotToast

Snatch


----------



## Ja55y

Deathly Hallows Part II

The Malfoy family looks so cute in 19 years later. Hermione, though, must have created an anti-aging potion.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bustin' Loose


----------



## ourwater

Atrocious [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chicken with Plums


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## kivi

Blackhat


----------



## ourwater

New Year's Eve [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Jade


----------



## ourwater

Blessing [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ain't Them Bodies Saints


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Fries


----------



## Kevin001

John Wick


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Avengers
Fantastic 4: Rise of the silver surfer.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## shelbster18

Horrible Bosses. It was so hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

White Bird in a Blizzard [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The One


----------



## Toad Licker

Derailed


----------



## ourwater

Tár úr steini [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## ourwater

Palo Alto [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Life (1999)


----------



## ourwater

Ticket Out [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dick


----------



## IcedOver

_Inherent Vice _-- This is Paul Thomas Anderson's worst movie by a _wide _margin. I read the book beforehand and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be considering it's a piece of modern lit that's packed with liberal/hippie bigotry at those who lead a different type of lifestyle (i.e., predictable liberal hatred). However, I don't know why anyone would want to adapt it to a movie. The dialogue and situations in the book are very specific to the printed page; it's dialogue that draws attention to itself and does not translate well to being spoken and "concretized" on film. Of course, I know that because I read the book, but I doubt that even someone who hasn't read it would like the movie too much. Many scenes are simply off key. The pacing is wrong and the orchestral score is the worst in recent memory, very inappropriate for many of the scenes. Joaquin Phoenix blew me away in _Her_ and PTA's _The Master_, but I didn't like many of his choices in this role; his character as he interpreted it never quite came together for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Wilderness


----------



## Toad Licker

One Hour Photo


----------



## ourwater

Do Not Disturb [2013]


----------



## papaSmurf

The Boxtrolls, and also Her. Really enjoyed the both of them!


----------



## ourwater

Left In Darkness [2006]


----------



## CJanene

It's Kind of a Funny Story :yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Fresh Horses


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Teacher


----------



## Toad Licker

50 First Dates


----------



## ourwater

Digging To China [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Steam (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

My Life Without Me


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Activity 4 [2012]


----------



## cak

Maleficent, which I loved.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## ourwater

Getting Even with Dad [1994]


----------



## bluecrime




----------



## Toad Licker

Loving Leah


----------



## Kevin001

Gone Girl


----------



## random lonely man

the life aquatic


----------



## Toad Licker

Truth or Consequences, N.M.


----------



## ourwater

The Amityville Horror [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## ourwater

News from Home [1976]


----------



## jhwelch

Into the Woods!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Evil dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Gone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mask


----------



## ourwater

Iris [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Casualties of War


----------



## Kevin001

The Lost Valentine


----------



## Quirky

The Interview


----------



## S a m

Men, Women and Children


----------



## Anita Cabin

The last movie I saw was “American Sniper” a movie that is causing uproar recently. I can totally relate to this as I am a Navy wife. Solders don't always agree with the government or the wars but they do it to protect the ones they love and to give others a peaceful life that others always take for granted.


----------



## HenDoggy

^
I want to see that, looks good.

The last movie I saw was 'Wet Land'. It was a good but rather weird movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pelican Brief


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## Kevin001

John Wick, it was bad a**


----------



## Toad Licker

Children of Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Take This Waltz


----------



## TryingMara

American Sniper


----------



## Anxietype

Dracula Untold


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past


----------



## ourwater

Barefoot [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Pokemon: Arceus and The Jewel of Life [2009]


----------



## Kevin001

Taken 3


----------



## Toad Licker

An Ideal Husband (1999)


----------



## PandaBearx

The Avengers


----------



## ourwater

The Challenge [2003]


----------



## P1e2

Adventures in Babysitting and had never watched it before. Would rate it at 4.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wicker Park


----------



## herk

Whiplash - incredible film


----------



## ourwater

Attenberg [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## ourwater

Warm Water Under a Red Bridge [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## mr hoang

Premature ejaculation. What a horrible movie. Lol


----------



## ourwater

Lucy [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Picture Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker

Simply Irresistible


----------



## Lizzie Lee

The Equalizer. Love Denzel Washington in these bad azz roles


----------



## ourwater

Trailnotes [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fly Away (2011)


----------



## IveGotToast

Primer


----------



## Toad Licker

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker

EuroTrip


----------



## theinsomniac

Cat on a hot tin roof


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Highway


----------



## ourwater

I Origins [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombieland


----------



## Gavroche

The Grand Budapest Hotel, amazing film!

This has been the best year for movies that I have experienced in a long time.


----------



## Cmasch

The hobbit: Battle of Five Armies


----------



## WineKitty

I tried to watch World War Z last night and only made it about 30 minutes in. It was terrible.


----------



## papaSmurf

Watched Casablanca for class. Definitely an interesting film to watch through an intersectional lens.


----------



## Toad Licker

Foxfire


----------



## ourwater

To Russia with Love [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Like Heaven


----------



## ourwater

Burning Bush, Part 1 [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Elevator Girl


----------



## ourwater

Burning Bush, Part 2 [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

6 souls


----------



## Toad Licker

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## ourwater

Burning Bush, Part 3 [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## ourwater

What Are Friends For? [1980]


----------



## durrani07shahid

clenched_fist said:


> _Superman Returns. Terrible._ :no


Superman returns movie is my favorite .. i don't think so its terrible ... :con
interesting man


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Collector


----------



## roxybudgy

Last movie I watched was "Tokyo Godfathers" which was part of a Christmas-theme anime screening night.

The movie is about a group of homeless people (a divorced/separated old man, a crossdressing homosexual and a runaway teen girl) who find an abandoned baby, which the crossdresser decides to keep despite the other two strong suggesting handing the baby to the police.

As the movie progresses, you end up with various plot threads that intertwine and eventually tie up together neatly in the end. To me, this is what made the movie very enjoyable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Real Girls


----------



## Green Eyes

Divergent


----------



## Toad Licker

Gross Anatomy (1989)


----------



## ourwater

Tracks [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Aces N' Eights


----------



## ourwater

The Killing Game [2011]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grave Encounters


----------



## shelbster18

American Sniper. It was good. Not as good as I thought it would be but worth it to go out to see it.


----------



## Kevin001

Hard to Kill


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## ourwater

How I Live Now [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Man on a Ledge


----------



## ourwater

La Cérémonie [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Armageddon


----------



## Toad Licker

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## SouthWest

_Timelapse_ (2014) - a decent low-budget time travel movie. This is the second time travel movie I've named on this thread.

And I'm watching Continuum tonight. Hmm...


----------



## theinsomniac

City of God (2002) It was really good!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Divergent


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## Night Man

Anchorman 2


----------



## ourwater

Pulse [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark City


----------



## ourwater

The Totenwackers [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Splash


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gingerbread Man


----------



## ourwater

Open Road [2013]


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Lizard king

American sniper 10/10 
I fully recommend this movie so inspirational


----------



## ourwater

Maidentrip [2013]


----------



## RubixQ

HellRaiser [1987]


----------



## kivi

Mortdecai


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Green Eyes

The Fault in our Stars

This movie made me cry. The book didn't. I'm usually not really in this kind of movies/books (about cancer), but I wanted to know what the hype was all about.
Lost of books are just over-hyped by teenagers.


----------



## Kevin001

The Best of Me


----------



## Toad Licker

What Maisie Knew


----------



## Toad Licker

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## ourwater

Ratcatcher [1999]


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## Kevin001

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Twins


----------



## Toad Licker

The Couch Trip


----------



## ourwater

Before I Disappear [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## JustThisGuy

American Sniper









A good character piece. I won't get into politics, or morals and ethics, I just wanted to say the film was fascinating from start to finish. B-. It got the minus due to it being another bio with a bit too Hollywood in it, meaning they had to've made up some things.

"Right below the eye," I remember telling my dad. He really wanted to see it and really liked it. I ended up liking it myself. It's not Hurt Locker, it's more realistic. Kind of like Enemy at the Gates with the Iraqi Olympian sniper he was facing off against.


----------



## Pessoa

I started watching The Interview, I got about half an hour into it but it was ****ing terrible. Yay freedom of speech! I was hoping for an intelligent political satire but I switched off some time after the guy was complaining that his dick smelled funny. And I ****ing hate Seth Rogan. Guy looks like the human fozzie bear, which should be a good thing because who doesn't like fozzie bear? But the half hour that I could be bothered watching of this film made me hate Americans more than the oppressive dictatorship that they were supposed to be attacking. But then I watched some Parks and Recreation and liked Americans again.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Craft


----------



## wmu'14

Children of the Corn (2009)
The Sy-Fy channel remake. I want to see the 'real' version although this is apparently closer to the short story. Couple nit-picks but overall pretty good.
(Am I retarted (not just socially) for liking a Sy-Fy channel movie?

Twilight: New Moon (2009)
These movies have horrible acting and look like they were filmed in somebody's backyard, but I want to see how this series ends. I'd like to see these 'remade' with a better script and better producer/director. Maybe the books are better?


----------



## ourwater

Enid [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dangerous Minds


----------



## Ckg2011

Trading Places.


----------



## ourwater

The Pact [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings


----------



## catcharay

Big hero 6. A charming sweet movie 9/10


----------



## Kevin001

Ouija


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Frankenstein


----------



## ourwater

9 Miles Down [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Oliver's Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## pocketbird

Girl Most Likely (2012)


----------



## ourwater

The Equalizer [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir of Echoes


----------



## ourwater

The Maze Runner [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Eden Lake


----------



## B89

Before I disappear (2014) which is based on the academy award winning short film Curfew (2012).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## IcedOver

_Dark Star_, John Carpenter's first feature. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear


----------



## Toad Licker

Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult


----------



## Toad Licker

Cupid & Cate


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toy


----------



## ourwater

In Your Hands [2010]


----------



## ourwater

The Cloud [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Prime Suspect: The Lost Child [1995]


----------



## Chanelleninja

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay


----------



## Kevin001

Child's Play 2


----------



## Fold Space

_*Chef*_.

Blagh. Pretentious grumpy loser chef loses it on social media, gets a food truck and makes good with his son and ex. Even the critic who dissed him joins in the happy ending. Spoiler Alert: This movie sucked.

A floating braised turd of a movie in a big bowl of Hollywood tinkle soup. We all know chefs are brilliant and troubled souls who can cure cancer and do rocket science, and need to be addressed like military generals all the time, so there is a lot of that, "Yes, Chef! No, Chef!" crap you always find on _Hell's Kitchen_ and _Top Chef_.

Skip it. Order Chinese take-out and watch fake episodes of _Restaurant Stakeout _instead.


----------



## ourwater

Goldilocks & the Three Bears [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## ourwater

Viktor [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Frankenfish


----------



## Toad Licker

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## romeoindespair

faster *****cat kill kill 10/10

Greatest movie ever!


----------



## Toad Licker

Fools Rush In


----------



## ourwater

Five [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bag Of Hammers


----------



## Toad Licker

Car Wash


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Paranormal Activity 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexting in Suburbia


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man With One Red Shoe


----------



## CWe

Gothic

Some weird twisted 80s movie that is just.... Strange


----------



## RubixQ

Kull the Conqueror [1997]


----------



## Kevin001

Daybreak


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hobbit: The Battle of Five Armies


----------



## ourwater

Soundless [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Hearts (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sunshine Boys (1975)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Broken Circle Breakdown


----------



## ourwater

Bach et bottine [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## ourwater

Stephen King's A Good Marriage [2014]


----------



## HenDoggy

Eagle Vs. Shark


----------



## ourwater

Obvious Child [2014]


----------



## ourwater

The Greatest Places: IMAX [1999]


----------



## ourwater

The Things Between Us [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cocoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien


----------



## Kevin001

The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker

Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien 3


----------



## Kevin001

Dracula Untold


----------



## pocketbird

Virgin Witch (1972)


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## catcharay

Attack on the block. Kind of a hilarious British horror/comedy movie. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirteen Conversations About One Thing


----------



## ourwater

The Sound of the Spirit [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## PandaBearx

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time


----------



## Toad Licker

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Kevin001

PumkinHead


----------



## Toad Licker

Road to Perdition


----------



## Toad Licker

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Kevin001

Above the Rim


----------



## twitchy666

*The Matrix worthy of a rewatch*

1999 was my best year of employment. 
Introduced to this movie

Very much more a signal today how my life was turned inside-out. 
New life of moving home, in a better job in 2001. It lasted until 2004

Very much the avatar phone call to get you out of The Matrix. 
I prominently refuse to speak to a person I can't see.
I'd rather spend my time in court where people can witness our debate.

I uphold this profitmaking enterprise of telcos to offer false, invasive remote voice conversation.
It's thoroughly the vocal magic The Matrix offers as what people want to hear, in a different universe.
All fine with speaking to Mummy & Daddy, OK?
People you may know.
We have callcentres. Any hidden stranger who asks questions about you and tells you what you must do, and will hang up if you fail to comply.

I did so many more exciting things in the 2000 years, but a collapsed career about ~2011~

I bet people who make movies or do TV or get paid to play sport have a lovely blue pill existence of money.

When things get really bad we can't choose for it not to. People decide our fate. By phone only.

Living on the other side of success transformed to reality.

Can't go back. It disturbs me. No job, one day, sometime...

Never wanted again. Reject.

I knew that was happening to me in 2004
I've been waiting since then to discover an environmental or political apocalypse
to watch this happen during my life.

I want to cause a social
SYSTEM FAILURE


----------



## Toad Licker

WiseGirls


----------



## ourwater

He's Just Not That Into You [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Salem Falls


----------



## IveGotToast

John Wick - 6/10


----------



## IveGotToast

Fury - 7/10


----------



## IveGotToast

Chef - 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Melancholia


----------



## IveGotToast

Wish I Was Here - 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Billy Bathgate


----------



## LolaViola

Girl Most Likely


----------



## Kevin001

Iron Man 2


----------



## ourwater

The Science of Sleep [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Realm of Souls [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rain Man


----------



## The Enemy Within

Reasonable Doubt (2014), with Samuel L. Jackson. Nice Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic Pizza


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Grudge 1&2


----------



## Kevin001

American Sniper


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Weeks


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Kevin001

The Golden Child


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spiderwick Chronicles


----------



## Charmeleon

The Equalizer and John Wick, awesome action flicks.


----------



## ourwater

Mental [2012]


----------



## IveGotToast

The Equalizer - 5/10


----------



## ourwater

The Lift [1983]


----------



## ourwater

Viola: The Traveling Rooms of a Little Giant [2008]


----------



## Kevin001

He Got Game


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bone Collector


----------



## theinsomniac

Mulholland Drive -- I had no idea what was going on in the whole movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Failing Better


----------



## The Enemy Within

Life of a King (2013), best Cuba Gooding Jr. movie in years


----------



## kivi

Blue Is the Warmest Color


----------



## Toad Licker

Kinky Boots


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## TryingMara

The Heat


----------



## Kevin001

Lord of the Rings The Return of the King


----------



## wmu'14

The Bridge to Terabithia (2007)

The boy seems to have SAD like problems.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## ourwater

From the Rough [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jupiter Ascending








Surprising good. Eff RottenTomatoes. The literal politics as plot points did get drab at times, and there was "damsel in distress/saved, damsel in distress/saved" like 9 times in the movie, but it was better than the remake of Star Trek. It was inventive. Deserves a sequel. Even the little things it created made it seem interesting. I'm just not sure what else there's to tell. But I thought that about The Matrix, and the Wachowskis proved me wrong on that. Little Matrix-y moments, I found, in at least three plot points, but it wasn't too redundant.

It was basically Cinderella, with a chunk of Beauty and the Beast, and a dash of Sleeping Beauty and Snow White turned into a super-scifi, action-adventure blockbuster. Heh. I give it a B-.


----------



## Kevin001

The Good Son, one of my favs.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wish List


----------



## ourwater

The Abandoned [2007]


----------



## S a m

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## HenDoggy

My First Mister.


----------



## kivi

Whiplash


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Grudge 3


----------



## Kevin001

The Bone Collector


----------



## Toad Licker

GoodFellas


----------



## Toad Licker

Changeling


----------



## SouthWest

_Aguirre, the Wrath of God_

Werner Herzog and Klaus Kinski - strangely engrossing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mighty Joe Young


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete Kills


----------



## RubixQ

theinsomniac said:


> Mulholland Drive -- I had no idea what was going on in the whole movie.


That reminds me I need to see this. It's a David Lynch film and surrealism is his thing. He also did a show in the 90s called Twin Peaks which I recommend to anyone who hasn't seen it. The first season alone is worth it but sadly the second can't match.


----------



## Toad Licker

Compliance


----------



## Toad Licker

Lake Mungo


----------



## Kevin001

Bad Company


----------



## ourwater

Riley Rewind [2013]


----------



## theinsomniac

RubixQ said:


> That reminds me I need to see this. It's a David Lynch film and surrealism is his thing. He also did a show in the 90s called Twin Peaks which I recommend to anyone who hasn't seen it. The first season alone is worth it but sadly the second can't match.


Yeah I'm on the fence about David Lynch's work. A lot of it seems like art for art's sake. Mulholland Dr. for example was also supposed to be a tv show and started out as a pilot and skewed into something else so it really isn't supposed to make sense I guess.


----------



## Avesatani

Erik The Viking


----------



## Kevin001

The Collection


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Final Destination 1-2-3


----------



## ourwater

Ask Me Anything [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Marley & Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Grande


----------



## ourwater

Goodbye to All That [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## CristianNC

La Grande Bellezza.

Would recommend it to anyone. Fair warning, it does contain a good amount of nudity.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## rymo

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Toad Licker

Panic Room


----------



## 0blank0

The Great Gatsby


----------



## RubixQ

Class of 1984 [1981]

In some ways it reminded me of A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bucket List


----------



## StuckInMyHead

The Equalizer


----------



## Toad Licker

Generation Gap


----------



## Kevin001

Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker

Passion Fish


----------



## ourwater

The Forgiveness of Blood (Falja e gjakut) [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Last Flight Of Noah's Ark [1980]


----------



## ourwater

The Women on the 6th Floor (Les femmes du 6ème étage) [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Quigley [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## ourwater

Umwege des Herzens [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Cement


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## 0blank0

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## sliplikespace

Starry Eyes (2014) - 4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe Dirt


----------



## Kevin001

Halloween H20


----------



## Toad Licker

Fletch


----------



## Kevin001

Halloween Resurrection (currently).


----------



## ourwater

Another Me [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hart's War


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Canyon


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue-Eyed Butcher


----------



## Toad Licker

You've Got Mail


----------



## ourwater

Lower Learning [2008]


----------



## Charmander

Blackfish


----------



## Toad Licker

Day Night Day Night


----------



## ourwater

The Monster of Highgate Ponds [1961]


----------



## Quirky

Robocop (the 80s version)


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Kevin001

Dirty Dancing


----------



## ourwater

Darkness [2002]


----------



## ourwater

Near Dark [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## ourwater

If I Stay [2014]


----------



## Fruitcake

Jagten. Omg, I haven't felt this many feelings since 1999. I had to take a breather halfway through because I felt choked up and because my anger, stress and sadness manifest as laughter when I don't alleviate them somehow.

My mum suggested afterwards that it could have been better if Jesus Christ had come down in the church and

[spoiler=]set fire to the pews and boomed down upon the congregation: *"Listen up, you *******s! Klara, tell us what really happened! And Butcher! Give him his chops!"*

But we loved the actual ending, too.[/spoiler]

:'


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Gran Torino


----------



## Toad Licker

Boogeyman


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## sliplikespace

Barefoot (2014) - 2.5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Air America


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Lonelyguy111

The Godfather :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop II


----------



## Toad Licker

What the Deaf Man Heard


----------



## Onomatopoeia

_Little Giants_


----------



## ourwater

Run the Wild Fields [2000]


----------



## Kevin001

John Q


----------



## ourwater

Bike Squad [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Life After Beth [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Skull Forest [2012]


----------



## Kevin001

Se7en.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

League of extraordinary gentlemen.

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## ourwater

Bye Bye Red Riding Hood [1989]


----------



## ourwater

Among Ravens [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Toad Licker

The Island of Dr. Moreau (1977)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Toad Licker

P.S. I Love You


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of the Garden


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Batman: Under the red Hood.


----------



## theinsomniac

Dr. Strangelove or how I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb

and

The Lake House


----------



## ourwater

American Sniper [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mindhunters


----------



## Kevin001

If Only


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Kevin001

I robot (currently)


----------



## RubixQ

Mean Girls 2 [2010] :um


----------



## RubixQ

Scrub-Zero said:


> Batman: Under the red Hood.


What did you think of the ending?


----------



## Kevin001

John Carter


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (2005)


----------



## ourwater

Away & Back [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Remember Me


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The Godfather II


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## Scrub-Zero

RubixQ said:


> What did you think of the ending?


It was very good. I wonder what Jason will choose to do now though. I guess i'll never know since i don't read comics.


----------



## The Enemy Within

3 Days To Kill (2014) Above my initial expectations


----------



## beffa

big hero 6


----------



## Kevin001

The Dark Knight (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Invasion (2007)


----------



## Ally

Fifty Shades of Grey :b... it was better than I was expecting! Although I have read more exciting erotica. I think I'd have liked it better if it were between two women.


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## IveGotToast

Inside Llewyn Davis


----------



## Toad Licker

Nearlyweds


----------



## Kevin001

Major Pain


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand by Me


----------



## Kevin001

Savages


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Alien


----------



## RubixQ

Scrub-Zero said:


> It was very good. I wonder what Jason will choose to do now though. I guess i'll never know since i don't read comics.


Glad you liked it 

I haven't read the comics either but he seems to have taken on the persona in Red Hood & the Outlaws. From the snippets I've seen it's DCs answer to Guardians of the Galaxy. A not so serious wild ride of fun!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Birdman

Amazing movie. Makes you sad. Makes you laugh. Makes you think. Recommended.


----------



## TryingMara

Wedding Crashers


----------



## kivi

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Kevin001

Coach Carter


----------



## Toad Licker

Beowulf (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crazies


----------



## Toad Licker

Some Kind of Hero


----------



## The Islander

The Trigger Effect


----------



## Toad Licker

Private School


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fisher King


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## ourwater

Automata [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Gone Girl


----------



## JustJordan

This is how we live


----------



## Toad Licker

Nora Roberts' High Noon


----------



## ourwater

Intruders: The Shepherds and the Fox


----------



## HenDoggy

Child of God.


----------



## LolaViola

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## ourwater

East End Angels [2010]


----------



## IveGotToast

50 Shaved Old Gays


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumberer: When Harry Met Lloyd


----------



## Toad Licker

Fire in the Sky


----------



## Kevin001

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nightmare Nanny


----------



## Toad Licker

Only You


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## ourwater

Sound and Fury [2000]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Ring Two

More like the BORing Two


----------



## Kevin001

The Recruit


----------



## ourwater

The Children of Leningradsky [2005]


----------



## Kevin001

Contraband


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Toad Licker

A Lover's Revenge


----------



## Toad Licker

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Kevin001

Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## Toad Licker

Mozart & the Whale


----------



## ourwater

Hotel Monterey [1972]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Face on the Milk Carton


----------



## ourwater

The Thirteenth Tale [2013]


----------



## IcedOver

_Jupiter Ascending_ in 3D. Thoroughly terrible. This is just a standard A to B plot, yet I was quite confused about what was happening in many scenes as far as characters' motivations, who was who, who hated whom and why, etc. I had read the basic plot set-up/characters beforehand on Wikipedia, and that still didn't help. It's not like the plot is dense; it's just extremely poorly constructed. Yet another miss from the Wachowskis. They said they're taking a sabbatical because they've been so busy, but it will probably be a forced sabbatical because they've turned in three high-budget bombs to Warner Bros.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## Kevin001

300


----------



## ourwater

Almost Family [2014]


----------



## sydney1

cast away, it was really good


----------



## ourwater

Anna [2013]


----------



## ilsr

Battle: Los Angeles [2011]

Ok.


----------



## JustJordan

Breathless

It's a Korean drama film I came across on Netflix.


----------



## HarrySachz

*Dumb & Dumber To. *

Picked it up Tuesday. It's not quite the original, but it wasn't bad. It was good for a sequel that was 20 years belated. The only part I really thought was weak was towards the end, with the KEN conference forward. Though, I did like the very end scene. If you're a true fan of the original, I'd suggest picking it up. It has its moments.


----------



## Kevin001

The Notebook


----------



## Toad Licker

Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet II


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet III


----------



## ourwater

You're Not You [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Marley & Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell's Kitchen ( 1998 )


----------



## Charmander

Toy Story 3


----------



## Joe

The Warriors


----------



## Toad Licker

Thicker Than Water


----------



## ourwater

The Last House on Cemetery Lane [2015]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Monument's Men was based on a true story of U.S. citizens, and a Frenchman and German, looking for the Nazis hiding places for stolen art, whether it be paintings or statues, but it really wasn't fleshed out well. You could feel the Hollywood jamming its foot in the door, trying to make it funny at times or something serious at others, but it just was ok. Wouldn't watch it again. It felt like Ocean's 11 or in this case, Stokes' 8/9(?) because how they built things up with grabbing up these characters, each with their own skills, knowledge and expertise. It was honestly almost a 2 hour bore, with a little bit of interesting moments here and there. There was a very sad part where they come across a bunch of gold bars and later, in a burnt out area of a hiding place, they open two barrels full of gold fillings. Anyways, it's crazy, seeing as the cast are a lot of A-listers, that it'd turn into something so lackluster. I give it a C-.

My dad, the history buff was bored watching it with me, if that tells you anything. He nodded off twice.


----------



## Toad Licker

Vamps


----------



## The Linux Guy

I haven't watched any movies in months.


----------



## Kevin001

The Good Son


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruby Ring


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grizzly(2014)

Bart the bear is a great actor.


----------



## ourwater

Onneli Ja Anneli [2014]


----------



## Owl-99

The Best Offer


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Drive. awesome soundtrack.


----------



## ourwater

Elsk Meg I Morgen [2005]


----------



## ourwater

Sol [2012]


----------



## LoneWolf14

Kingsmen secrete service


----------



## Blue Dino

Birdman (2014)
Quirky story, cool editing. Good movie. 

Whiplash (2014)
Simple and flawlessly executed story, one of my favorite films.


----------



## ourwater

Shell [2012]


----------



## catterpillar

I've just seen this funny animated film: 



Made my day!


----------



## ourwater

Spy Kids 2: The Island of Lost Dreams [2002]


----------



## Shakey Bones

I did a bunch of LSD last night and watched Labrynth for the first time. I'm still very confused.


----------



## NoHobbies

Fury


----------



## Kevin001

The A-Team


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Vengeance


----------



## Kevin001

He Got Game


----------



## Toad Licker

The Names of Love


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Outdoors


----------



## Toad Licker

Flannel Pajamas


----------



## Toad Licker

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole


----------



## Kevin001

Fifty Shades of Grey for the 2nd time


----------



## ourwater

Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn [2012]


----------



## Blue Dino

Foxcatcher (2014)

Great performance by Steve Carrell via much non-verbal acting. It's a sad depictions of the struggle to balance the needs of companionship and expectation from others.


----------



## ourwater

The Bone Collector [1999]


----------



## Kevin001

Ocean's thirteen


----------



## ourwater

Scorned [2014]


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Gone Girl

Wow, :shock Fincher is as great as ever.


----------



## ourwater

Padre Nuestro [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gate (1987)


----------



## Kevin001

The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker

^Love that one. :b

Pack of Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## Kevin001

I Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Rurouni Kenshin: The Legend Ends


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Toad Licker said:


> Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


Geez i didn't know they made 4 movies. I remember the first one with Kevin Bacon being pretty funny though.


----------



## Ally

Kevin001 said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey for the 2nd time


Jealous :b


----------



## Kevin001

Cake, (Jennifer Aniston)


----------



## ourwater

Grave Secrets: The Legacy of Hilltop Drive [1992]


----------



## ourwater

Des parents pas comme les autres [2001]


----------



## slyfox

Interstellar - actually didn't finish yet


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

Welcome to the Jungle 

I mean that's if you want to get technical, I kinda just accidentally clicked play on Netflix.


----------



## ourwater

The Scribbler [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Mean Girls [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## Toad Licker

Dutch (1991)


----------



## ourwater

Mariken [2000]


----------



## gloomy

tinker bell and the legend of the neverbeast. el o el


----------



## Toad Licker

Near Dark (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## SouthWest

The Abominable Snowman (1957) - early Hammer horror.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sessions


----------



## Kevin001

Savages


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think the last two movies I watched were
Cyborg 2 and 3 from youtube.


----------



## Toad Licker

Before Sunset


----------



## wmu'14

Kingsman: Secret Service (2015)

My friends I went to see it with thought it was a bit over-the-top, but I thought it was FUN. It takes a while to get going, but once it does it surprised me. Samuel L Jackson was great too. I thought I'd be bored and be battling to keep my eyes open the whole time because I don't really like spy movies, but this one at times seems like it knows it's more of a parody.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Gone With The Wind


----------



## Toad Licker

Alpha Dog


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## ourwater

Bay of Angels [1963]


----------



## ourwater

The People Across the Lake [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Karla [2006]


----------



## sad vlad

Taken 3


----------



## Kevin001

The Conjuring


----------



## Toad Licker

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker

2010


----------



## ourwater

The Babadook [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruins


----------



## Kevin001

The Orphan


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Crash


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Souls


----------



## ourwater

Traffickers (Gong-mo-ja-deul) [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider


----------



## Kevin001

Iron Man 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from New York


----------



## Choci Loni

The Grand Budapest Hotel. Pleasantly surprised


----------



## Toad Licker

Inhuman Resources


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for Terra


----------



## ourwater

Oh, God! Book II [1980]


----------



## ourwater

Sassy Pants [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Whose Daughter Is She? [1995]


----------



## Kevin001

Home Alone 2


----------



## ourwater

Het Geheim Van Mega Mindy [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Pick Up Your Belongings [1983]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Teenage Dirtbag.

Kind of a weird b-ish movie.


----------



## Choci Loni

Birdman. I didn't expect it to actually be deserving of all those academy award wins. It was.


----------



## Toad Licker

Titan A.E.


----------



## Toad Licker

November (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Purge


----------



## Toad Licker

The Heavenly Kid


----------



## IcedOver

_2001: A Space Odyssey_ . . . in the theater. I'd never had the opportunity to view it in a theater before, and it was great despite the screen not being all that big. This movie is just awesome.


----------



## Kevin001

Spawn


----------



## Toad Licker

The Love Letter ( 1998 )


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thir13en Ghosts

I should have watched paint dry. Better story.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drag Me to Hell


----------



## SouthWest

On the Waterfront (1954) - classic Marlon Brando.


----------



## Toad Licker

Arachnophobia


----------



## Kevin001

The Best of Me


----------



## ourwater

A Week Alone (Una semana solos) [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Journey for Margaret [1942]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## ourwater

Streets [1990]


----------



## sad vlad

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1

It was below my expectations...and my expectations were already low.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## ourwater

Hour of the Star [1985]


----------



## Kevin001

Doomsday


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ghost World.. Haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## Kevin001

Jennifer's Body


----------



## LadyApathy

The kingsman! that was a badAss movie I loved it.


----------



## ourwater

Blondie Brings Up Baby [1939]


----------



## ourwater

Anna to the Infinite Power [1983]


----------



## Kevin001

The Mummy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Karate Kid 2


----------



## kivi

Inland Empire


----------



## Toad Licker

Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## Toad Licker

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Kevin001

The A-Team


----------



## Toad Licker

The Switch


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive Angry


----------



## Kevin001

Dracula Untold


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Solid Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker

The New Guy


----------



## IveGotToast

Se7en


----------



## Kevin001

Case 39


----------



## ourwater

Wild 90 [1967]


----------



## ourwater

Low Down [2014]


----------



## ourwater

In Bloom (Grzeli nateli dgeebi) [2013]


----------



## kivi

Chinatown


----------



## ourwater

When the Lights Went Out [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocketeer


----------



## Toad Licker

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## Toad Licker

Reeker


----------



## Toad Licker

No Man's Land: The Rise of Reeker


----------



## The Enemy Within

In the last 7 days :

The Hunt (2012)
The Chalk Garden (1964)
It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
Coach Carter (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## Kevin001

Dear John


----------



## Toad Licker

Them (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## HenDoggy

Joe. Anyone seen this movie? Imo it was pretty bad.


----------



## Wirt

The Babadook

I liked it. it wasnt like..scare you out of your pants scary..but i did just hear shuffling and crap when i was in the kitchen lol. ****in babadook


----------



## ourwater

Night Nurse [1931]


----------



## 141079

HenDoggy said:


> Joe. Anyone seen this movie? Imo it was pretty bad.


Yeah I saw it a few months ago..it wasn't that bad imo, just average


----------



## ourwater

Birds II: Land's End [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Monster High: Frights, Camera, Action! [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

The Good Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Classic

Fury (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## Kevin001

Source Code


----------



## Harbinger1

kingsman the secret service, just awful


----------



## Toad Licker

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blood Reign: Curse of the Yoma


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Turok: Son of Stone.


----------



## Kevin001

Wanted


----------



## RubixQ

Ivanhoe [1952]


----------



## ourwater

Canela [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Alice Through the Looking Glass [1998]


----------



## Kevin001

Insidious


----------



## TryingMara

The Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## Toad Licker

Bicentennial Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Fifty Pills


----------



## Harbinger1

Metropolis


----------



## Toad Licker

Striking Distance


----------



## Handsome Beast

Forbidden Planet.


----------



## Kevin001

The Strangers


----------



## ourwater

Dancer In The Dark [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Beau Jest ( 2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Toad Licker

Comic Book Villains


----------



## ourwater

Iep! [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Candleshoe [1977]


----------



## Kevin001

Predator 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## tea111red

i saw the english patient on tv last night. it was pretty good. i know i'm way late seeing this movie, lol.


----------



## kivi

Birdman: Or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) I went to the cinema with my parents a few days ago.


----------



## RubixQ

tea111red said:


> i saw the english patient on tv last night. it was pretty good. i know i'm way late seeing this movie, lol.


My mum and I only watched it just before Christmas.


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker

Pollyanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Harbinger1

scarface


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Toad Licker

The Discoverers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman


----------



## ourwater

Room to Move [1987]


----------



## ourwater

Collider [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

Hostel


----------



## garip kont

I watched a movie called Nerve (2011) Its a movie about a man that called Josh has a social phobia and enters a treatment program to overcome it. Well even though i enjoyed what ive watched, i really couldnt relate with josh. a 6/10 for me


kivi said:


> Birdman: Or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance) I went to the cinema with my parents a few days ago.


well, did you enjoy it :m


----------



## kivi

garip kont said:


> I watched a movie called Nerve (2011) Its a movie about a man that called Josh has a social phobia and enters a treatment program to overcome it. Well even though i enjoyed what ive watched, i really couldnt relate with josh. a 6/10 for me
> 
> well, did you enjoy it :m


Yes.


----------



## ourwater

Space Dogs [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Last House on the Left [2009]


----------



## jim11

Mysterious Skin. There an Italian bf named Vincenzo in it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jonah Hex


----------



## Toad Licker

Serendipity


----------



## Kevin001

Taken


----------



## aGenericUsername

Kingsman: Secret Service. Not bad at all.


----------



## LoneWolf14

Enemy of the Union


----------



## LoneWolf14

aGenericUsername said:


> Kingsman: Secret Service. Not bad at all.


I went and seen that last week and liked it as well.

Anyone seen the new movies Focus yet?


----------



## ourwater

Winter Solstice [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman II: The Return of Durant


----------



## SouthWest

Wakewood (2010) - new Hammer horror with Mr. Turner and Mayor Carcetti.


----------



## rbinaz

Citizenfour


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman III: Die Darkman Die


----------



## Kevin001

Home Alone 2


----------



## RubixQ

The Mouse That Roared [1959]

Peter Sellers :love2


----------



## Harbinger1

3 idiots


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker

Forever Young (1992)


----------



## ourwater

Another Sky [2010]


----------



## Kevin001

The Orphan, love that movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## ourwater

Au Revoir Les Enfants [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Uninvited (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Family Trap


----------



## IveGotToast

Whiplash


----------



## ourwater

Jupiter Ascending [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## ourwater

Thank You for Smoking [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Kevin001

The Core


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Blade Runner (1982)


----------



## Gavroche

Fury (2014) Surprisingly good!


----------



## fonz

Eyes Wide Shut(1999). Enjoyed it more than I expected...


----------



## ourwater

Enter Nowhere [2011]


----------



## Kevin001

He Got Game


----------



## ourwater

The Mating Of Millie [1948]


----------



## ourwater

Salem Witch Trials [2002]


----------



## ourwater

Jet Lag [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Gulliver's Travels (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Case 39


----------



## Toad Licker

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## Harbinger1

the great escape


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Pessoa

Birdman. Which was actually very good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Afternoon Delight (2013)


----------



## Kevin001

The Lucky One


----------



## TryingMara

Maleficent


----------



## shelbster18

Chappie. Chappie was one badass robot.


----------



## ourwater

Ms. Bear [1997]


----------



## RubixQ

Batman [1989]

You ever danced with the devil by the pale moonlight?


----------



## sad vlad

The Italian Job


----------



## TryingMara

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## kivi

The Imitation Game. I really liked this movie.


----------



## ourwater

Where Is My Friend's House? [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

The 41-Year-Old Virgin Who Knocked Up Sarah Marshall and Felt Superbad About It


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## Kevin001

I Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns II


----------



## Pessoa

Nightcrawler. Good film but pretty dark and disturbing. Jake Gyllenhaal plays a stringer, which is a freelance journalist who films things like car accidents and murder scenes to sell to TV stations. Gyllenhaal was great in the role of a completely amoral arsehole. Do American TV stations really show such things? (Minor spoiler alert) Early on in the movie he films a car jacking victim dying. Do they really show such things on the news over there? I don't have a particularly high opinion of journalism in merry old England but things like that would never be shown on TV.


----------



## ourwater

The Uninvited [2009]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thinkerbell and the netherbeast.

My nieces forced me to watch that :um


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Harbinger1

die hard


----------



## SunshineSam218

The American Sniper


----------



## ourwater

House of Flying Daggers [2004]


----------



## Mxx1

teenage mutant ninja turtles


----------



## Toad Licker

Itty Bitty Titty Committee


----------



## GangsterOfLove

@Toad Licker how did you like that one? 

Anyway, I watched Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Toad Licker

Night of the Living Dead



GangsterOfLove said:


> @*Toad Licker* how did you like that one?


It was alright. The director of the film also directed But I'm a Cheerleader which I liked more than this one.


----------



## ourwater

The Trials of Cate McCall [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

Taken


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Toad Licker said:


> It was alright. The director of the film also directed But I'm a Cheerleader which I liked more than this one.


Yes, that one was really funny.


----------



## Kevin001

John Carter


----------



## LoneWolf14

Focus


----------



## KoolKat

White Bird in a Blizzard. It was recommended and well I thought it was an incredibly weird movie.


----------



## Goopus

Mulan actually.

I don't give a damn, that's a good movie and the music's excellent.

_Let's get down to business... To defeat the Huns.._


----------



## ourwater

La Dolce Rita Liebesfilm [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pallbearer


----------



## Kevin001

The Vow


----------



## Toad Licker

Toolbox Murders


----------



## Toad Licker

Bikini Spring Break


----------



## ourwater

Where the Red Fern Grows: Part 2 [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cries in the Dark (2006)


----------



## Freddio42

Transcendence (2014)


----------



## Mxx1

The maze runner(2014)


----------



## Harbinger1

on the waterfront


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## ourwater

Camp Hell [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## TryingMara

Bridget Jones' Diary


----------



## ourwater

Aliens [1986]


----------



## catcharay

Exodus: gods and kings. If I ever saw a miscast set of actors in recent years, this is it. Disappointed/10


----------



## ourwater

Mortuary [2005]


----------



## Kevin001

The Bone Collector


----------



## IcedOver

_Eraserhead _-- I've watched this movie many times since I was 14 or so, and Lynch is my "sentimental favorite" filmmaker. It's been about eight years since I last watched it, and for some reason last night I couldn't get into it very much. You have to be in a specific mind frame for this, and I wasn't in it. It's not the film's fault; it's mine.


----------



## ourwater

Earth Star Voyager [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman Returns


----------



## Toad Licker

Red: Werewolf Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Still Rockin' in Brooklyn Heights [1999]


----------



## Harbinger1

safe house


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Van Wilder


----------



## RubixQ

Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny [2006]

Jack Black :love2


----------



## ourwater

The Book Thief [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## sydney1

sunshine cleaning and selma


----------



## Kevin001

Gremlins


----------



## Toad Licker

Disorganized Crime


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The American President


----------



## ourwater

Qaddafi's Female Bodyguards [2004]


----------



## ourwater

A Pin For the Butterfly [1994]


----------



## Kevin001

Case 39


----------



## Toad Licker

Cadillac Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## SouthWest

_Snowpiercer_ (2014) - Chris Evans versus Tilda Swinton on a speeding train in the middle of an apocalyptic ice age. Great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

Boy Eats Girl


----------



## ourwater

Whiplash [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Never Let Me Go


----------



## Harbinger1

heat


----------



## mattmc

Chappie


----------



## Toad Licker

Liar Liar


----------



## Toad Licker

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Kevin001

The Mummy


----------



## ourwater

Clara's Deadly Secret [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Cry Terror [1958]


----------



## Kevin001

The Prestige


----------



## J220

Gone Girl.

Very good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Snake Moan


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name is Nobody


----------



## ourwater

Courage Mountain [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Toad Licker

Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## Toad Licker

Ellie Parker


----------



## animeflower6084

Big Hero 6


----------



## green9206

Out of the Furnace


----------



## ourwater

Parent Trap: Hawaiian Honeymoon [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Purple Violets


----------



## Kevin001

John Q


----------



## IveGotToast

Nightcrawler 9/10

2014 was a great year for movies.


----------



## ourwater

Beyond Rangoon [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Loser


----------



## Kevin001

The One


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Assassin(2014)


----------



## Zack

_Source Code_. It was late at night on Sunday, I think. It was quite good. I'm not usually into SF/Fantasy. It is a bit like _Groundhog Day_, but it has more explosions and shooting in it...


----------



## jlscho03

Hostel, Part III. I never saw the previous 2, and I learned (from my cousin) that apparently the first two are exactly like the third one - nothing deals with a hostel in it!!! Except for the opening scene, and that is it - mis-named movie, I'm telling you.


----------



## Toad Licker

Collateral Damage


----------



## Toad Licker

Too Young to Die?


----------



## ourwater

Gold Rush Maisie [1940]


----------



## Toad Licker

House of D


----------



## ourwater

Fields of the Dead [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Violets Are Blue


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses (2004)


----------



## Harbinger1

mr smith goes to washington


----------



## ourwater

Tiger Cruise [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive


----------



## Kevin001

Lucy


----------



## Toad Licker

Slow Burn


----------



## ourwater

Out of the Dark [2015]


----------



## ourwater

Free Willy: Escape from Pirate's Cove [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Stellina Blue [2009]


----------



## ourwater

The Lost Honor of Katharina Blum [1975]


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## Toad Licker

The Circle (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker

Slap Her ... She's French


----------



## Kevin001

Face Off


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother and Child


----------



## ourwater

Magic to Win [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Johnny Be Good


----------



## Harbinger1

Bridge on the river kwai


----------



## Toad Licker

I Love You, Beth Cooper


----------



## Kevin001

Honey


----------



## Kevin001

Coach Carter


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunger Games


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## ourwater

Untraceable [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Really Hate My Job


----------



## Kevin001

The fault in our stars


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## ourwater

If I Stay [2014]


----------



## Bizarre

Curly top


----------



## Toad Licker

Skipped Parts


----------



## ourwater

Séptimo [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Rome


----------



## Kevin001

He Got Game


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Robin Hood(2010)



Kevin001 said:


> He Got Game


I used to watch that movie all the time as a kid


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Robin Hood(2010)
> 
> I used to watch that movie all the time as a kid


As a kid? Your parents let you watch the sex scenes? Just kidding I did too, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> As a kid? Your parents let you watch the sex scenes? Just kidding I did too, lol.


Might have been a different story with my mom but with my dad if he liked it & thought it would teach us something we could watch whatever we wanted, lol


----------



## ourwater

Pajarico [1997]


----------



## NeuroticJester94

The Wind Rises by Hayao Miyazaki about building the first japanese and german engineered planes, sad story of aviation and beauty and the consequences it has. Could well be Hayao's last filmed, it wasn't his best but certainly worth a watch.


----------



## ourwater

Bloody Birthday [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

47 Ronin


----------



## Toad Licker

God Is Great, and I'm Not


----------



## ourwater

Herbie Fully Loaded [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother, May I Sleep with Danger?


----------



## spzed

Europa Report


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## Kevin001

The Goonies


----------



## Toad Licker

There's Something About Mary


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## ourwater

Tolko Ostrov Ne Vozmyosh [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## needoneeds

it wasn't the last movie i saw, but it was recent. i saw Chappie and bawled my heart out


----------



## ourwater

Hello I Must Be Going [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Kevin001

Dracula Untold


----------



## 87wayz

_Breathless_


----------



## ourwater

Vicky and the Treasure of the Gods [2011]


----------



## Kevin001

The Punisher


----------



## ourwater

Captivity [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Toad Licker

We Are What We Are


----------



## ourwater

Twister [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## Harbinger1

focus


----------



## ourwater

Shipwrecked [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Too Young


----------



## RubixQ

Kevin001 said:


> The Punisher


Was it the 80s film or one of the more recent ones?


----------



## RubixQ

*A Review Nobody Asked For*

Blackthorn [2011]

A very good film. Part of the new breed of 'thoughtful' western genre over recent years. The weary cowboy that is becoming extinct. They may have the story and the stunning vistas but just lack the greatness of the spaghetti westerns of old.


----------



## Toad Licker

Moll Flanders


----------



## ourwater

Of Two Minds [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The River Why


----------



## ourwater

Terrible Angels [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

RubixQ said:


> Was it the 80s film or one of the more recent ones?


Recent one.


----------



## ourwater

Race Against Time: The Search for Sarah [1996]


----------



## wanarrest

I just saw "Fifty Shades of Grey" last night and I can't understand what's the fuss about it. I didn't read the book and I find the movie a bit weird and boring


----------



## ourwater

Little Fugitive [1953]


----------



## Kevin001

Taken


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburban Mayhem


----------



## ourwater

One Hundred Mornings [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy


----------



## ourwater

Marine Life [2000]


----------



## Herisson

The imitation game


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy II: Lily


----------



## ourwater

Ladyhawke [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The New Seduction


----------



## Kevin001

Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The Secret Society


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## ourwater

August. Eighth [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker

Slums of Beverly Hills


----------



## Kevin001

The Lost Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best of Times (1986)


----------



## Harbinger1

the seventh seal


----------



## Toad Licker

Walled In


----------



## ourwater

The Outcasts of Poker Flat [1937]


----------



## fonz

City Lights(1931)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost and Delirious


----------



## ourwater

Garage Olimpo [1999]


----------



## SouthWest

_In the Mouth of Madness _(1995) - a lesser but entertaining John Carpenter movie.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Very underrated movie IMO

Brute Force (1947)


----------



## Kevin001

The Dark Knight


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## Ckg2011

Jurassic Park.


----------



## Kevin001

Stealth


----------



## ourwater

The Delta Force [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Karik and Valya's Remarkable Adventures [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Warning Sign


----------



## Toad Licker

Tipping Point


----------



## trouble79210

Lord of the rings: two towers


----------



## Toad Licker

Dominick and Eugene


----------



## ourwater

100 Below Zero [2013]


----------



## Notgoingout

Calvary on Netflix. Genuinely brilliant. About a priest who is told he'll be killed simply because he is a good man. Incredible, very funny in parts as well.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower


----------



## ourwater

Marseille [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Deadly Look of Love


----------



## Kevin001

Lucy


----------



## ourwater

The Damned (Gallows Hill) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## ourwater

Pollyanna [1960]


----------



## ourwater

Venus [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Dick [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things


----------



## ourwater

Believe [2013]


----------



## StuckInMyHead

Interstellar


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things 2


----------



## Kevin001

Now is Good


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things: Diamonds in the Rough


----------



## ourwater

Ulvepigen Tinke [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things: Foursome


----------



## ourwater

Parallels [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadly Honeymoon


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sixth Sense


----------



## Kevin001

The Omen


----------



## ourwater

Australia: Land Beyond Time [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Kalamity [2010]


----------



## ourwater

The Interpreter [2005]


----------



## Infexxion

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning (2006)

No idea why people hate this. The original was great, but the 2003 remake and this one were amazing as well.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker

Finding Normal


----------



## ourwater

Dark Floors [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pete's Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker

Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## Kevin001

Underworld Evolution


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Bridget Jones's Diary


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with the Truth


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## Toad Licker

Mischief


----------



## Kevin001

The One


----------



## ourwater

Nature: Ireland's Wild River


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

Career Opportunities


----------



## ourwater

A Little Game [2014]


----------



## fonz

Toad Licker said:


> Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


Holy s*#t,I never knew there was a sequel

The Sweet Hereafter


----------



## Toad Licker

I Know What You Did Last Summer



fonz said:


> Holy s*#t,I never knew there was a sequel


Good movie but very hard to find from what I understand.


----------



## Kevin001

The Hurt Locker


----------



## ourwater

Alice [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Ask My Children


----------



## ourwater

The Congress [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Norma Jean and Marilyn


----------



## Kevin001

The Raid 2


----------



## ourwater

Earth Minus Zero [1996]


----------



## ourwater

Beautiful Kate [2009]


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Shane


----------



## Toad Licker

Silence Becomes You


----------



## Toad Licker

The Net


----------



## ourwater

Savannah Smiles [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

Body Shots (1999)


----------



## ourwater

Kid-Thing [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeing Other People


----------



## RubixQ

Black Death [2010]

I want to marry Sean Bean :love2


----------



## IcedOver

_Fifty Shades of Grey_. I read all 514 poorly written pages of the book beforehand, but the movie goes down a bit better. The movie is actually pretty good, much better than you'd expect -- well acted, edited and paced. Both the book and movie are an interesting view into the rusty hamster wheel that is the female mind. The movie does humanize Christian a bit more because the book is all from Ana's perspective. Believe it or not, I can relate to this project on one level because of something I'm going through at the moment.


----------



## ourwater

A Summer in Genoa [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dogma


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vagrant (1992)


----------



## chompers

song of the sea

its a kids movie but its actually really good


----------



## ourwater

Tsotsi [2005]


----------



## Akashic Records

Mr. Nobody. The last mortal man in a futuristic world where everybody are immortal and young forever is in his last days and tries to remember what his his life was like. The movie is about choise. It's a pretty good movie.


----------



## ourwater

Force Majeure [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lone Ranger (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers Bloom


----------



## ourwater

Smart People [2008]


----------



## LoneWolf14

Run all night. It was alright but not as good as I anticipated.


----------



## Toad Licker

For Love or Money


----------



## Kevin001

Bad Santa


----------



## ourwater

Back in the Day [2014]


----------



## catinkacat

Her
I love Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## bragi

Akashic Records said:


> Mr. Nobody. The last mortal man in a futuristic world where everybody are immortal and young forever is in his last days and tries to remember what his his life was like. The movie is about choise. It's a pretty good movie.


I watched the movie a few days ago. confusing but good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hamiltons


----------



## Akashic Records

bragi said:


> I watched the movie a few days ago. confusing but good.


Nice! Yeah it's one of those movies where much is not explicitly explained or stated. Whether you like it or not when things are open to interpretation will be a big factor in whether or not you'll like the movie.


----------



## ourwater

The Nameless (Los Sin Nombre) [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween


----------



## ourwater

Joan Mitchell: Portrait of an Abstract Painter [1993]


----------



## romeoindespair

Just got back from a special screening of...


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween II


----------



## ourwater

Paradise [1991]


----------



## ourwater

Held Hostage [2009]


----------



## ourwater

RahXephon: Pluralitas Concentio [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Way of the Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker

Atonement


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Beauty


----------



## ourwater

My House in Umbria [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

How To Kill Your Neighbor's Dog


----------



## Kevin001

He Got Game


----------



## ourwater

May [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Student Seduction


----------



## Toad Licker

Out of the Woods


----------



## ourwater

Kipper: Water Play [1997]


----------



## Kevin001

Predator 2


----------



## Crisigv

Just came home from seeing Cinderella at the movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sin City


----------



## ourwater

Rust and Bone [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Kris Kras [2014]


----------



## RubixQ

Crisigv said:


> Just came home from seeing Cinderella at the movies.


Any good?

This is Spinal Tap [1984]

You know the drill, all the way up to 11 people.


----------



## Crisigv

RubixQ said:


> Any good?


It was really good, I like it anyway. It was a lot like the cartoon version.


----------



## RubixQ

Crisigv said:


> It was really good, I like it anyway. It was a lot like the cartoon version.


Thank you. My niece went to see Maleficent and enjoyed that so chances are she'll see this at some point


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Scout and Cathouse Thursday


----------



## Toad Licker

Under Heaven


----------



## ourwater

Love Me (Sev beni) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Yeller


----------



## ourwater

The Stone Angel [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red River ( 1948 )


----------



## Toad Licker

A Life Interrupted


----------



## SouthWest

_A Serious Man _(2009) - I'm a fan of the Coen brothers but for whatever reason I held off watching this one. I really enjoyed it up until the last minute, similar to how I felt about _True Grit_.


----------



## ourwater

The Theory of Everything [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Casual Sex?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

An American Terror


----------



## millyxox

Mean Girls


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I started Argo but am yet to finish it & I just remember I need to watch Interstellar still


----------



## Toad Licker

Point of No Return


----------



## Kevin001

300


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black II


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black 3


----------



## Ally

My Neighbour Totoro


----------



## Toad Licker

Midway to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

A Place for Annie


----------



## SouthWest

_Calvaire_ (2004) - For a moment I was frozen in bewilderment about what I had just seen. Very strange.


----------



## Toad Licker

Frozen River


----------



## Kevin001

Above the Rim


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## Toad Licker

Larger Than Life


----------



## ourwater

Baby Blues [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Industry


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## ourwater

Secrets: Richard III Revealed [2013]


----------



## RubixQ

Death on the Nile [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

Day of the Dead


----------



## ourwater

The Zigzag Kid (Nono, het Zigzag Kind) [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## ourwater

Lorenzo's Oil [1993]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Argo
~ Interstellar


----------



## Nekomata

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay, I think.


----------



## Toad Licker

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker

A Simple Plan


----------



## ourwater

The Touch [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Payback


----------



## ourwater

Altitude [2010]


----------



## Mxx1

12 Years a Slave


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## ourwater

Wild [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Land


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret of My Success


----------



## AngelClare

American Warewolf in London -- awesome old movie 

Gone Girl

Silver Linings Playbook

Would recommend all of them. Great movies. (Well Gone Girl is just a very good thriller)


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Our Daughter the Artist


----------



## lizzy19

The tree of life


----------



## Toad Licker

Windtalkers


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty Leads a Dog's Life


----------



## ourwater

Elfie Hopkins: Cannibal Hunter (Elfie Hopkins) [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Eva [2011]


----------



## Kevin001

Home Alone 2


----------



## IcedOver

_It Follows_ -- This is one of those "almost" movies. It's not bad, but it's not entirely successful either. The disappointing thing is that once the premise is set up, the film doesn't change much; it never goes to that next level. The premise itself is not terribly interesting -- sex=death, basically. What makes it stand out is the well-realized suburban atmosphere and mood, the cinematography and the score. The music is definitely overbearing, but I like that it's a synth score that actually tries to be listenable in an age where scores are very bland. The film is like a mash-up of influences from late-70s, early 80s horror films, primarily the original _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ (very many similarities including its serious-minded look at teens), _Halloween_ (self-conscious camera work and score) and early Cronenberg (venereal horror).


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> _It Follows_ -- This is one of those "almost" movies. It's not bad, but it's not entirely successful either. The disappointing thing is that once the premise is set up, the film doesn't change much; it never goes to that next level. The premise itself is not terribly interesting -- sex=death, basically. What makes it stand out is the well-realized suburban atmosphere and mood, the cinematography and the score. The music is definitely overbearing, but I like that it's a synth score that actually tries to be listenable in an age where scores are very bland. The film is like a mash-up of influences late-70s, early 80s horror films, primarily the original _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ (very many similarities including its serious-minded look at teens), _Halloween_ (self-conscious camera work and score) and early Cronenberg (venereal horror).


Man, I was really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> Man, I was really looking forward to seeing it.


Oh, definitely go to it in the theater. I'm not saying it's bad at all; it's just some nitpicks I have that keep me from feeling it's an artistic success. Even if it has some problems, the atmosphere/cinematography/music is worth watching it for. It's only the director's second feature and his first horror film. His previous one I rented before going -- _The Myth of the American Sleepover_, which is basically inspired by _Dazed and Confused_ in the same way _It Follows_ is inspired by Craven/Carpenter/Cronenberg.


----------



## millenniumman75

Killing Jesus


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Locke
~ Arlington Road
~ Clean Shaven
~ Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## ourwater

Pompeii [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Shoes


----------



## ourwater

Working Miracles [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Terror Train


----------



## ourwater

Mall [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape to Witch Mountain (1975)


----------



## Goopus

The Departed


----------



## ourwater

Die Zeit der Kraniche [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Return from Witch Mountain


----------



## ourwater

Heidi [1993]


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## ourwater

My Aunt [1987]


----------



## Blue Dino

Wild (2014)

Seems like a difficult movie to make much on, based on the story. But I thought they did a pretty good job with it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Toad Licker

Swinging with the Finkels


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder by Death


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## Toad Licker

Last Chance Cafe


----------



## RubixQ

The Road [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Funny Games


----------



## ourwater

Steal (Riders) [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabata


----------



## Kevin001

The Last Song


----------



## ourwater

X- Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Day, Blue Night


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hole (2001)


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Right Moves


----------



## Toad Licker

Everybody's Fine


----------



## Toad Licker

Papa's Delicate Condition


----------



## Smallfry

Pretty woman


----------



## Mxx1

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker

Gator


----------



## Kevin001

Awake


----------



## RubixQ

On the Waterfront [1954]


----------



## Conviction07

I watched a documentary on Scientology called Going Clear. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Dilweedle

Animal, I thought it'd be cheesy but it was actually pretty good


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## ourwater

Everyone Says I Love You [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertaking Betty


----------



## ourwater

Mardock Scramble: The First Compression [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Mardock Scramble: The Second Combustion [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pure


----------



## ourwater

Mardock Scramble: The Third Exhaust (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Heat


----------



## ourwater

El Sur [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Howling


----------



## ourwater

Au Pair II [2001]


----------



## ourwater

Mardaani [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Let Me In


----------



## ourwater

Hanni & Nanni [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## Toad Licker

This Is 40


----------



## Toad Licker

The Returned (2013)


----------



## LoneWolf14

Fast 7


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Deeds


----------



## HenDoggy

oslo, august 31st


----------



## Toad Licker

By Dawn's Early Light (1990)


----------



## ourwater

Veronica Guerin [2003]


----------



## ourwater

My Only Sunshine [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Whistle Down the Wind [1961]


----------



## theCARS1979

the Getaway
Starring popstar Selena Gomez and Ethan Hawkes (Alive 1993)


----------



## ourwater

Ashes and Blood [2009]


----------



## ourwater

True Heart [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 2


----------



## Mxx1

The Da Vinci Code (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 3


----------



## Toad Licker

I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching A Few Good Men.


----------



## ourwater

Amityville: The Evil Escapes [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush (1991)


----------



## ourwater

Oliver & Company [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Don't Look Down [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bolero


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther (1963)


----------



## Kevin001

The Neighbors


----------



## Schmosby

The skeleton twins


----------



## Toad Licker

A Shot in the Dark


----------



## ourwater

Away We Go [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## ourwater

Hide and Seek [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## ourwater

If Tomorrow Comes [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Pink Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

Away from Her


----------



## Kevin001

The skeleton key


----------



## ourwater

Cyborg 2: Glass Shadow [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker

Fly Away (2011)


----------



## Kevin001

Source Code


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sex Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss the Girls


----------



## ourwater

The Road Within [2014]


----------



## HenDoggy

the burt's bee documentary.

That dude knows how to live.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost World


----------



## ourwater

Hugo [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## SouthWest

_Hud_ (1963) - Paul Newman's performance and James Wong Howe's photography. It bummed me out but it's a great film.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brass Teapot


----------



## ourwater

Monster High: Freaky Fusion [2014]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ourwater said:


> Cyborg 2: Glass Shadow [1993]


I've never seen that one. I like the first Cyborg with Van Damme though.


----------



## ourwater

Waiting for Mamu [2014]


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I finally saw _Interstellar_.

I swear every time I see one of Nolan's films I can't shake this feeling I get that the man is almost a genius but just isn't quite there. He's probably the most talented director of all of the big names working today but I always get this feeling that he should team up with someone who can fill in some of the gaps in his work.

The film left me..........almost mesmerized but something was missing. I don't know what. I tell you what really bugs me about his films. He almost expects his viewers to be mind readers. He wastes little time explaining a lot of things that (while not extremely important) he felt were important enough to be part of the story and wouldn't have added that much fat.

I also can't shake the feeling that someday he'll do something that will just top everything that's ever been done in film.


----------



## ourwater

The Gold Diggers [1983]


----------



## ourwater

Rites of Spring [2011]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Upstream Color


----------



## ourwater

The Fox & the Child [2007]


----------



## SouthWest

Canadian Brotha said:


> Upstream Color


This is an excellent film. _Primer_ is really good, too.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Fast and Furious 7


----------



## slyfox

The Babadook. Was ok, but didn't seem worthy of all the hype it gets


----------



## slyfox

The Haunted Palace (1963). Differs some from the story The Case of Charles Dexter Ward that it is based on, but is pretty good so far


----------



## Conviction07

Top Five. Was actually pretty disappointing considering the cast and the positive reviews it got.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SouthWest said:


> This is an excellent film. _Primer_ is really good, too.


Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Kevin001

Takers


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Jaded


----------



## buklti

I tried watching the Grizzlyman documentary. It was so bad, I only got through the first 40 minutes.


----------



## IcedOver

_Escape from New York_ -- It's been a few years since I watched this. It's an okay movie. Could have been better.


----------



## ourwater

Hanni & Nanni 2 [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio


----------



## Toad Licker

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## ourwater

Gunbuster vs Diebuster: Aim for the Top! - The GATTAI!! Movie [2006]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

John Doe: Vigilante

It was good. I think this movie does what a lot of us secretly hope we could do.


----------



## Toad Licker

Meek's Cutoff


----------



## ourwater

Under the Bed [2013]


----------



## ourwater

A Big Girl Like You (English Subtitled) [2003]


----------



## ourwater

Lille Virgil og Orla Frøsnapper [1980]


----------



## fossil

inside llewyn davis (2013)


----------



## Unknown0001

Garden state


----------



## Kevin001

Predators


----------



## Astronomer

Harry Potter ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥
Percy Jackson - Sea of Monsters ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Toad Licker

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: A Tail of Two Kitties


----------



## ourwater

Little Sweetheart [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

Stay (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

About Sarah


----------



## jblanch3

Furious 7. In a word, awesome, and the farewell at the end to Paul Walker was just about perfect.


----------



## ourwater

Neighboring Sounds [2012]


----------



## thisismeyo

Frozen


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Into the Woods.

My nieces forced me to watch it. Best part is when i fell asleep.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wonderland


----------



## ourwater

Starry Eyes [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Alaska: Spirit of the Wild [1997]


----------



## Tokztero

Austin Powers: Man of Mystery


----------



## Toad Licker

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker

Stormy Monday


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Skies (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Prom Night


----------



## RubixQ

Rogue [2006]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Taken 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Accidents


----------



## ourwater

The Day Time Ended [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker

Pleasantville


----------



## Kevin001

Ghost Rider


----------



## ourwater

The Land Before Time VIII: The Big Freeze [2001]


----------



## ourwater

First Squad [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Fragile [2005]


----------



## ourwater

Piranha [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Child of Rage [1992]


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Toad Licker

To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wyrmwood Road of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Broken Flowers


----------



## ourwater

Non-Stop [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## Worthless1

1408. I wouldn't recommend watching it if you've already read and enjoyed the book.


----------



## Toad Licker

9


----------



## ourwater

Just Like a Woman [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Godsend


----------



## Toad Licker

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Dilweedle

Birdman, it wasn't what I expected but it was really good


----------



## ourwater

Shadows and Fog [1992]


----------



## selfinflicted

Out of the Dark


----------



## ourwater

Elsa & Fred [2005]


----------



## InimitableJeeves

The Great Gatsby (1974)


----------



## Toad Licker

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes II (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Light of Day


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret Lives of Dorks


----------



## feels

Saw Furious 7 with a friend of mine. Hadn't seen any of the previous ones. It was dumb as hell of course, but a really fun movie to watch. It didn't take itself seriously which was good. The whole time when people were like cheering in the theater it made me wonder if like everyone is kind of in on the joke or do some people actually think this is genuinely badass or whatever.


----------



## ourwater

The Long Walk Home [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Penelope


----------



## ourwater

Thunder and the House Of Magic [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The Den [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

I Spit On Your Grave 2


----------



## ourwater

Appalachian Trial [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello Sister, Goodbye Life


----------



## ourwater

Beyond the Black Rainbow [2010]


----------



## ourwater

What We Did on Our Holiday [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

The Collector


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Anarchy TV


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

I Am Bad


----------



## Toad Licker

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## Pessoa

Inherent Vice. Soulless adaptation of Thomas Pynchon's novel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry-Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Teresa's Tattoo


----------



## Kevin001

The Roommate


----------



## ourwater

Sokout [1998]


----------



## ourwater

The Houses October Built [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Above the Rim


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## Toad Licker

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## ourwater

The Little Bedroom [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sylvia


----------



## ourwater

Moomins and the Comet Chase [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Forbidden Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift (2000)


----------



## ourwater

The Moon-Spinners [1964]


----------



## ourwater

Red Road [2006]


----------



## ourwater

The Gnome Mobile [1967]


----------



## Kevin001

The Others


----------



## green9206

28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin Pt.1


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin Pt.2


----------



## Toad Licker

Mama


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadline


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Spot


----------



## Toad Licker

Extract


----------



## ourwater

Harvard Man [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## ourwater

Moonlight Serenade [1997]


----------



## ourwater

Excision [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Alone with Her [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Juror


----------



## Toad Licker

Art School Confidential


----------



## Toad Licker

Side Effects


----------



## Kevin001

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## ourwater

Disco Pigs [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## ourwater

Journey Into Amazing Caves [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Griffin and Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## ourwater

Midnight Run [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tiger Eyes


----------



## ourwater

Mr. & Mrs. Smith [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Growth


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## ourwater

Dreams [1955]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Last Five Girlfriends


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

Into the Woods. Surprisingly tolerable for a musical


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## ourwater

Instructions Not Included [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

1941


----------



## fonz

A Personal Journey With Martin Scorsese through American Movies


----------



## amaesantos

50 First Dates


----------



## Midnightstorm

Only lovers left alive


----------



## mr hoang

Furious 7 😢


----------



## ourwater

Narrow Margin [1998]


----------



## PandaBearx

Aquamarine (just reminiscing of when I was 11 haha)


----------



## ourwater

Breathe In [2013]


----------



## i suck at life

PandaBearx said:


> Aquamarine (just reminiscing of when I was 11 haha)


aw i love that movie!! i always wanted to be a mermaid when i was little! still do actually lol


----------



## i suck at life

raw for 30 days.
an awesome documentary about how people cured their diabetes by eating, well... "raw for 30 days"


----------



## PandaBearx

i suck at life said:


> aw i love that movie!! i always wanted to be a mermaid when i was little! still do actually lol


lol it's so cute. Reminds me of the days where you'd freak out over a cute guy crush saying hello to you x) (pft that wasn't me) I used to pretend I was a mermaid when I was a kid with my cousins so you're not alone in wanting to be one. No worries


----------



## i suck at life

PandaBearx said:


> lol it's so cute. Reminds me of the days where you'd freak out over a cute guy crush saying hello to you x) (pft that wasn't me) I used to pretend I was a mermaid when I was a kid with my cousins so you're not alone in wanting to be one. No worries


i know right! i was the weirdo that turned red when my crush's name was called during roll call hahaha.
haha me too! yay mermaid twinsies! lol


----------



## ourwater

Buffalo Girls [2012]


----------



## IcedOver

The film that has the quote in my signature, and it was in the theater as well. Classic film.


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Three Night Stand


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I tried to watch the 2003 version of Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I never saw the original so I didn't really know what to expect. It was kind of OK for like half an hour but it quickly became so stupid it hurt to watch it. I had to turn it off. So I actually didn't really watch it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheech & Chong's Nice Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch with Charles


----------



## RiversEdge

Captain Phillips
...it was pretty good, I liked it. Tom Hanks, one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombie Strippers!


----------



## IveGotToast

The Babadook. 

Meh. To metaphorical, and not enough scariness.


----------



## HenDoggy

punch drunk love good movie, I want some pudding now


----------



## Kevin001

The Collection


----------



## Jennifer456

it was either Tammy or blended .


----------



## HenDoggy

The Selfish Giant, A British film. One of the best films I've seen in awhile. I highly recommend it. It's on Netflix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Stardust


----------



## Toad Licker

The Skeleton Key


----------



## Toad Licker

The Evil Within


----------



## Toad Licker

The Awakening


----------



## lizzy19

Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## ourwater

Lakki, The Boy Who Grew Wings [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleeping Beauty (2011)


----------



## Penguinfan

Into the Storm


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere

Was watching Super 8 earlier today. Never seen it before. Didn't get to finish it tho.


----------



## ourwater

Der tapfere Schulschwnzer [1967]


----------



## ourwater

Awakenings [1990]


----------



## ourwater

Julie Darling [1983]


----------



## ourwater

Duck Tales the Movie: Treasure of the Lost Lamp [1990]


----------



## ourwater

Astronaut: The Last Push [2013]


----------



## wmu'14

The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (1977)

I get called Eeorye by my dad sometimes so decided to watch a Winnie the Pooh movie, and I'm like 'Yep, that can be me!' But you know what's really cool is that none of the others force Eeorye to be less gloomy and they still have fun with him.

Also saw connections with Piglet as he can be anxious and stutters.


----------



## Toad Licker

10 (1979)


----------



## Toad Licker

Shame (2011)


----------



## 58318

From Beyond


----------



## Toad Licker

Mayor Cupcake


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## RubixQ

Captain America: The Winter Soldier (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hard Candy


----------



## Kevin001

Blade Trinity


----------



## Toad Licker

Sassy Pants


----------



## ourwater

Kick-*** 2 [2013]


----------



## TryingMara

Cut Bank


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lover


----------



## JustThisGuy

Son of Batman









It was alright. Barely had to do with the comic book story-arc, but it had Deathstroke and Talia and, likewise, some good moments. C.


----------



## Barakiel

roswell said:


> My Neighbor Totoro!!


----------



## ourwater

The Devil Rides Out [1968]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Tusk








So bizarre. It's what you'd imagine. Surprise star shows up near the end.


----------



## Blue Dino

Afternoon Delight [2013]
Mix of funny, depressing and disturbing.

The Good Lie [2014]
Good and simple emotional movie.


----------



## Kevin001

The Lucky One


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe's Rotten World


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bellboy


----------



## theCARS1979

Airspeed


----------



## Toad Licker

Sugar & Spice


----------



## IcedOver

_Resolution_ on DVD from Netflix and _Spring_ in the theater, both from the same filmmakers. _Resolution_ is the first horror film in a while to give me the heebie-jeebies, and I've slept with the lights on for the past two nights. It's got its flaws, but has some creepy moments. _Spring_ I found very underwhelming even though it has some good elements.


----------



## Toad Licker

All You Need


----------



## eclips255

The Imitation Game. Loved it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Kevin001

The One


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker

Twice Upon a Yesterday


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirteen


----------



## Toad Licker

These Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Trick 'r Treat


----------



## Toad Licker

The Host (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream 2


----------



## layitontheline

Behind Convent Walls.
Not good, and seeing a wooden dildo makes me uncomfortable. What about slivers?


----------



## Kevin001

American Sniper.....pretty good.


----------



## NahMean

Just came back from the theater to see "It Follows." Great Indie-style horror movie. Highly recommend if you like horror movies that rely on building tension/atmosphere & creating an overall sense of dread compared to all the lame jump-scared flicks that Hollywood likes to churn out. Had me generally creeped out through much of the movie and I'm not one to scare easily I don't think. This movie is also living proof of how important the soundtrack is for setting the right tone.


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer's Moon


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Minutes Idle


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Liza


----------



## Toad Licker

Loverboy


----------



## Toad Licker

If Only


----------



## Toad Licker

Where the Truth Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

Mirror Image (2012)


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

A Madea Chrimats and I loved it, it was hilarious.


----------



## millenniumman75

Jersey Boys


----------



## ourwater

Noise [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Flightplan [2005]


----------



## ourwater

Girl with a Pearl Earring [2003]


----------



## Junebuug

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

Arthur (1981)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

Lie with Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Inside (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friend to Die For


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## goku23

lone survivor 2013 - incredible film, best ive seen in years. true story also, inspiring.


----------



## Kevin001

The Theory of Everything


----------



## Toad Licker

Storytelling


----------



## cak

Madeline


----------



## DaisyDoodle

Michael Collins it's a great film about an Irish revolutionary staring Liam Neason


----------



## JustThisGuy

Dragon Ball: Mystical Adventure.




 The third movie. It's not canon with the series, but most films aren't. Finally got around to watching it. Twas ok. Arale makes a cameo, so that was neat. C-.


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Through


----------



## Toad Licker

Color of Night


----------



## Toad Licker

The Butcher's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker

The Omen


----------



## Toad Licker

Damien: Omen II


----------



## Toad Licker

Omen III: The Final Conflict


----------



## ourwater

Gone Girl [2014]


----------



## layitontheline

The Leopard
7/10


----------



## ourwater

The Descent [2005]


----------



## ourwater

The Poll Diaries [2010]


----------



## RubixQ

The Abominable Snowman [1957]

Classic Hammer Horror ^^


----------



## Blue Dino

Still Alice [2014]

Decent movie overall.

Decent performance from Julianne Moore. But I didn't think it was enough for her to win that Oscar over the other nominees though.

Kristen Stewart (Bella of Twilight) showed a few strengths, but it also showed what a narrow limited acting range she has.


----------



## Kevin001

He Got Game


----------



## JustThisGuy

Lady Death




 Reminded me a bit of Heavy Metal 2000, but was kinda boring. Not sure if it did the Chaos Comics' title justice, having not read it, but it was pretty lackluster with element of concepts it was using. Wasted potential, imo.


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Way... Way Out


----------



## sad vlad

Saw 1 to 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Imagine Me & You


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker

Priest


----------



## catwizard

the Signal. not at all like the netflix description had me expect.


----------



## HalfHare

Watching now- Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters, on Netflix free month trial


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabrina (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## ourwater

The Queen [2006]


----------



## Wirt

Alice by Jan Svankmajer


pretty..fricken..weird lol


----------



## Kevin001

The Last Song


----------



## ourwater

Lilly the Witch: The Dragon and the Magic Book [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hondo


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

Quick Change


----------



## ourwater

P.S. I Love You [2007]


----------



## eyre

Mama (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

B-Happy


----------



## Toad Licker

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Tomboy (A french film subtitled in English about a little girl coming to terms with her gender identity)


----------



## Kevin001

The Avengers (currently)


----------



## mysterymachine

The Little Mermaid


----------



## fonz

Fanny And Alexander (5 hour version).


----------



## sad vlad

Carrie
My Nighbour Totoro
The Conjuring


----------



## Wirt

Ex machina

Definitely recommend it. Oscar Isaac is becoming a favorite actor for me


----------



## sad vlad

I Spit On Your Grave.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tango & Cash


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 2


----------



## sad vlad

Saw 5-6

Man, these people are cutting their own limbs off but, somehow, nobody has fainted because of the shock, the pain and the blood loss. Interesting.


----------



## ourwater

Unstoppable [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Delivering Milo


----------



## Kevin001

Lucy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Reaping


----------



## ourwater

Kingdom of Crooked Mirrors [1963]


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## Kevin001

Saw


----------



## ourwater

Love Circles Around the World with Love [1985]


----------



## RubixQ

True Grit [2010]

I liked it but Jeff Bridges could be a little hard to understand at times. Not a huge John Wayne fan but I wonder how it compares to the original. :con


----------



## Worthless1

Winnebago Man.


----------



## Kevin001

Takers


----------



## ourwater

Little Monsters [1989]


----------



## Wylini

Unbroken


----------



## IcedOver

_Barry Lyndon_ in the theater. I rented it many years ago, and hadn't watched it since. It's probably Kubrick's worst movie because despite the gorgeous cinematography and sets, the film is hollow at its core because of Ryan O'Neal's bland performance. It should have followed the book more closely in depicting him as a rapscallion upstart.
_
The Babadook_ on Blu-ray from Netflix. I was not impressed with this. Even if I didn't know it was from a female director, I probably could have discerned that from how gloopy and soft it was.


----------



## ourwater

Insignificance [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blame It on Rio


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry_Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker

Splinterheads


----------



## Toad Licker

Starving in Suburbia


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Closing the Ring


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## sad vlad

SAW 3D (7).

I had to wait till the 7th movie to find out what happened to the doctor from the first one.


----------



## sad vlad

Fresh Meat


----------



## ourwater

Elegy [2008]


----------



## NO FRIEND

Naruto The Last (Movie)


----------



## sad vlad

Ringu.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker

Flesh+Blood


----------



## Kevin001

Saw IV


----------



## Toad Licker

June (2004)


----------



## IcedOver

_Coherence_ on DVD from Netflix. If you liked _Primer_, you'll probably enjoy this somewhat, although it's not as good. That's all you need to know about the plot. The director maintains that it was shot without a formal script, but it doesn't feel like it. Give it a look.


----------



## sad vlad

The Exorcism Of Emily Rose.


----------



## wmu'14

Dumb and Dumber (1994)

Hi la ri ou s!


----------



## Toad Licker

Griff the Invisible


----------



## green9206

In the last 4 days i watched 
The Hurt Locker 
X Men First Class 
X Men Days of Future Past 
Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Toad Licker

Cashback (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cinderfella


----------



## Toad Licker

Willard


----------



## ourwater

Ponette [1996]


----------



## Kevin001

The Hulk (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Pitch Black [2000]


----------



## sad vlad

The Exorcist.

Slow and very boring in the first 40 minutes, abrupt in the end.


----------



## ourwater

Heidi's Song [1982]


----------



## ourwater

Akin ang pangarap mo [1992]


----------



## ourwater

Cuckoo [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Wake Up and Dream [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## sad vlad

Scary Movie 1 - 4.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## wmu'14

Office Space 

Hilarious, and sadly oh so accurate
Probably shouldn't be watching it as I'm hating my office job right now and seeing this movie just makes me want to quit it. . . .. .


----------



## Toad Licker

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Toad Licker

A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## Toad Licker

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## Kevin001

Insidious


----------



## ourwater

An Unfinished Life [2006]


----------



## ourwater

My Brothers [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Familie Wirbelwind [1982]


----------



## ourwater

Forever's End [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Pink Cadillac


----------



## Toad Licker

Coffee Town


----------



## Toad Licker

Gung Ho!


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Last Chance


----------



## green9206

Sin City - 10/10 A Masterpiece 
Crash 2005-9/10 Great movie.



ourwater said:


> Pitch Black [2000]


Loved this film. 


Toad Licker said:


> The Matrix


loved it. 


Toad Licker said:


> The Matrix Reloaded


liked it. 


Toad Licker said:


> The Matrix Revolutions


liked it. 


Toad Licker said:


> A Tale of Two Sisters


Am getting the feeling you're repeating the same movies again. I remember you mentioning tale of two sisters very recently.


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers O'Toole


----------



## Toad Licker

House of Wax (2005)


----------



## HenDoggy

The Rocket (2013) amazing film


----------



## Kevin001

Good Kill


----------



## ourwater

Sheena [1984]


----------



## ourwater

Ninas resa [2005]


----------



## ourwater

Bad Bascomb [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## ourwater

Traffic [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## ourwater

Samsara [2011]


----------



## scintilla

Loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part III


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## ourwater

Trapped [2002]


----------



## Kevin001

Never Back Down


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## TabbyTab

Avengers age of ultronnnn


----------



## Toad Licker

The Forger


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Kevin001

Thor


----------



## ourwater

The Patty Duke Show: Patty Meets a Celebrity


----------



## ourwater

Up All Night: Rivals


----------



## sad vlad

Texas Chainsaw Massacre(2003).

Possession.


----------



## cak

Avengers: age of ultron


----------



## ourwater

Global Treasures TURKU Finland


----------



## ourwater

The Big Fix [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Faeries of Blackheath Woods [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Matchstick Men [2003]


----------



## ourwater

Table for Five [1983]


----------



## cheri112

I Origins (2014)


----------



## shelbster18

VipFuj said:


> Ex machina
> 
> Definitely recommend it. Oscar Isaac is becoming a favorite actor for me


I went to go see this, too. It made me think of those short films I watch once in a blue moon on Youtube for some reason. The ending gave me an "Oh shiz" moment. The sexual parts in the movie were a bit strange and that one random part where he gets drunk and randomly dances. xD lol Wasn't expecting the movie to turn out like this but I was still pleased with it. That was an unforgettable ending. The theme music fit perfectly with the film.


----------



## sad vlad

Texas Chainsaw Massacre(1974).


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## kivi

Big Fish


----------



## sad vlad

Wrong Turn.


----------



## IcedOver

"Mr. Nobody", with Jared Leto, on Blu-ray from Netflix. Imagine the book "Slaughterhouse-Five" ground up with the great movies "The Fountain" and "Synecdoche, New York", swallowed and digested by a pretentious Belgian filmmaker and then crapped out, and that's what this film is. It's like those things but without the nutrients. It should have been good -- pretty cinematography, a lot of work put into production design, lots of stuff going on, good musical score . . . but it's hollow and uninteresting throughout, obvious and shrugworthy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## Toad Licker

New Best Friend


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## RubixQ

Yojimbo [1961]

Reminded me a lot of A Fistful of Dollars.


----------



## jblanch3

Rob the Mob. A crime drama about two young lovers who start holding up New York "social clubs" during the John Gotti trial. Nice little movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lapse of Memory


----------



## Toad Licker

Brannigan


----------



## ourwater

Motel Hell [1980)


----------



## ourwater

Texas Killing Fields [2011]


----------



## sad vlad

Wrong Turn 2-3.


----------



## ourwater

Tenth Avenue Angel [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet of the Apes ( 1968 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## ourwater

Maleficent [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## SouthWest

_The Mission_ (1986) - It's a great film but damn I was depressed afterwards. On the plus side Robert De Niro, Jeremy Irons and a young Liam Neeson.


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Conquest of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## ourwater

The Magic of Belle Isle [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## NahMean

A few I've seen the past few weeks. Might be another one or 2 I'm forgetting....

The Babadook
Starry Eyes
Ted


----------



## Kevin001

Orphan (2009)


----------



## killahwail

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles - great classic


----------



## Toad Licker

Renegade


----------



## Toad Licker

Monte Walsh (1970)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## Toad Licker

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins


----------



## Toad Licker

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand By Me


----------



## ourwater

Now and Then [1995]


----------



## eyre

Avengers:Age of Ultron


----------



## ourwater

eXistenZ [1999]


----------



## Kevin001

The Lazarus Effect


----------



## ourwater

Driftwood [1947]


----------



## sad vlad

Priest.
Final Destination.


----------



## ourwater

You're Invited to Mary-Kate and Ashley's Mall Party [1997]


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost Town ( 2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Julie Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker

The Undefeated


----------



## ourwater

Tideland [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunshine (2007)


----------



## herk

ex machina, absolutely beautiful and riveting and tense as crap, really thought provoking in terms of the near future


----------



## Toad Licker

Strip Search


----------



## ourwater

North Face [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## ourwater

The Member of the Wedding [1997]


----------



## EvonneEzell

Fifty Shades of Grey.. it was hilarious.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Last Days of Vietnam









Great documentary on the North Vietnamese's ruthless takeover after America left the fight and the saving of refugees/South Vietnamese.


----------



## ourwater

What Now? Remind Me (E Agora? Lembra-me) [2013]


----------



## sad vlad

The Hills Run Red.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Toad Licker

Spiral


----------



## momentsunset

Iron Man 3


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## Toad Licker

What If (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

What Dreams May Come


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexually Bugged!


----------



## EndlessBlu

Big Eyes


----------



## The Enemy Within

A Family Thing (1996) with Robert Duvall and James Earl Jones


----------



## Perkins

RoboCop (1987)


----------



## ourwater

28 Weeks Later [2007]


----------



## Kevin001

Maggie


----------



## teenage wildlife

Kill Bill


----------



## ourwater

Splendor in the Grass [1961]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## Toad Licker

Breakfast on Pluto


----------



## Dmytryk

Maniac, just finished.
Elijah Wood plays a serial killer, crazy, sick, demented movie. Need to find a comedy to watch now to even out the balance.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Perfect Boss


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friendship to Die For


----------



## TryingMara

Runaway Bride


----------



## ourwater

Charlie Victor Romeo [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Immaculate Conception of Little Dizzle


----------



## JustThisGuy

Avengers: Age of Ultron









I was thoroughly entertained. So many Easter eggs.


----------



## HenDoggy

Elena documentary


----------



## sad vlad

The Atticus Institute.


----------



## Toad Licker

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## Toad Licker

Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## Toad Licker

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Toad Licker

Kissing Jessica Stein


----------



## Toad Licker

Hick (2012)


----------



## Smallfry

The dark knight


----------



## flamestwind

Fast and furious 7


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruby Ring


----------



## ourwater

Carrie [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Orphanage


----------



## TryingMara

The Avengers


----------



## sad vlad

Deliver Us From Evil.


----------



## cak

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## chompers

the creeping garden


----------



## chompers

catfish


----------



## eyre

The Omen


----------



## ourwater

Liane Jungle Goddess [1956]


----------



## ourwater

Karla og Jonas [2010]


----------



## Kevin001

The Skeleton Key


----------



## Toad Licker

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## Toad Licker

Asylum Blackout


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

in theaters: Cinderella
at home: MIB 2


----------



## ourwater

Quigley [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

No Looking Back


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Watchmen - Had a really strange vibe that I never really got used to but was kind of irresistible at the same time. Weird movie.


----------



## ourwater

One Kine Day [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Armored


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## sandy77

The Quiet Ones


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Good Dick


----------



## Toad Licker

Refuge (2012)


----------



## ourwater

The Mulberry Tree [2010]


----------



## Kevin001

Anarchy Parlor.....not bad.


----------



## Mxx1

The triplets of belleville


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker

Mysterious Skin (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Take a Hard Ride


----------



## ourwater

Hungry For Change [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze This


----------



## IcedOver

_The Last Broadcast _on DVD from Netflix - This has elements similar to _Blair Witch_ _Project_ in terms of it being about a group of people in the woods with cameras, but this was actually made before _Blair Witch_. It's not that bad.


----------



## ourwater

The Seasoning House [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze That


----------



## ourwater

Still of the Night [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Returned (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Nova: Bombing Hitler's Dams [2012]


----------



## Sprocketjam

The Raid 2

They really stepped it up a notch with the sequel.


----------



## ourwater

Open Water [2004]


----------



## HenDoggy

The Panic at Needle Park. The dog scene was heartbreaking


----------



## sad vlad

Dead Silence.


----------



## sad vlad

The Last Exorcism.

The end made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## ourwater

Chance at romance [2013]


----------



## sad vlad

The Blair Witch Project.

Boy, that was boring!


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Life, Death and Mini-Golf


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello I Must Be Going


----------



## ourwater

TimeScapes [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## RubixQ

Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters [2013]


----------



## TryingMara

The Trials of Cate McCall


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorority Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## sad vlad

Dead Evil.


----------



## ourwater

PoliWood [2009]


----------



## ourwater

12 to the Moon [1960]


----------



## Toad Licker

Brotherhood of Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Passion Fish


----------



## Toad Licker

About Cherry


----------



## Toad Licker

Elevator Girl


----------



## ourwater

Arcadia [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Fever


----------



## RubixQ

The Wind Rises [2013]

A gorgeous Studio Ghibli film about the life of Jiro Horikoshi who designed the fighter planes used by Japan during the Second World War.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fletch


----------



## Kevin001

Furious 7


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Buried


----------



## ourwater

The Haunted [1991]


----------



## ourwater

40 Pounds of Trouble [1962]


----------



## TheDoubtfulGuest

Frank (2014)


----------



## JustThisGuy

World's Greatest Dad. Very weird. Liked it.


----------



## Kevin001

Neighbors


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Super Troopers


----------



## momentsunset

Yes Man


----------



## Dilweedle

Wreck-It Ralph, god I love that movie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## ourwater

Two Embraces (Dos abrazos) [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator Salvation


----------



## HenDoggy

In Bloom, movie was not good.


----------



## Kevin001

The Lasaruz Effect


----------



## darlieq

All Good Things.


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## ourwater

La Masacre de Tlatelolco [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## ourwater

Smooch [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## GangsterOfLove

The End (1978)


----------



## namelessness

The impossible... such an amazing movie.


----------



## Kevin001

Grown Ups


----------



## ourwater

Bridget Jones's Diary [2001]


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Joe(2013) and i really loved it


----------



## JustThisGuy

World War Z (Extended)

It was ok. Wish it was closer to the book. Barely noticed any extended scenes from the original viewing. And can't believe it's getting an unnecessary sequel. Thinking about it makes me wanna...


----------



## ourwater

The Taking of Deborah Logan (The Taking) [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Sagrada: The Mystery of Creation (Sagrada: el misteri de la creació) [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## ourwater

Gold Diggers - The Secret of Bear Mountain [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P.D.


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Live Now


----------



## tidbit

The Other (1972)


----------



## Kevin001

Clown


----------



## ourwater

Let the Right One In (English Subtitled) [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunset Grill


----------



## millenniumman75

Jersey Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## ourwater

The Murder of Princess Diana [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## HenDoggy

Tsotsi, two thumbs up!


----------



## ourwater

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Theatre Tricks


----------



## ourwater

E.R.: Obstruction of Justice


----------



## ourwater

Cold Case: The Road


----------



## ourwater

Waterworld [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## ourwater

Tuning In [2008]


----------



## JustThisGuy

The People vs. George Lucas




 They have reasonable arguments, but it's hardly a versus. It's basically nerds ("The People") whining. Heh. Love Star Wars. The prequels weren't perfect, but neither was the original trilogy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carried Away


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Desperate Choice


----------



## ourwater

Northanger Abbey [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Stranger Beside Me (1995)


----------



## zomb

Alred hitchcocks Rope.


----------



## SouthWest

_Push _(2009) - psychic warfare in Hong Kong and a movie where Dakota Fanning was tolerable. It had its moments and overall I thought it was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Madison Red

Lilo and Stitch hahaha


----------



## TryingMara

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## ourwater

Lucy [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Focus


----------



## ourwater

Mira [1971]


----------



## sad vlad

La Comunidad.


----------



## ourwater

The Lover [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Toad Licker

The Claim


----------



## Toad Licker

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## 58318

I think u ppl should rate the film, whats the point in just telling me u watched it??? what am i supposed to do with this information???


----------



## Surly Wurly

VincentAdultman said:


> I think u ppl should rate the film, whats the point in just telling me u watched it??? what am i supposed to do with this information???


its just a game, bro.

last film i watched was exodus: gods and kings


----------



## 58318

Surly Wurly said:


> its just a game, bro.
> 
> last film i watched was exodus: gods and kings


And was it any good?


----------



## Surly Wurly

VincentAdultman said:


> And was it any good?


since you ask...

It was ok. I really like lots of christian bale films and i really like lots of ridley scott films...but it didnt really amount to all that much. I feel like sending ridley scott a patronising list of suggestions, as if he submitted the movie to me as a project, and i'm his tutor.


----------



## 58318

Surly Wurly said:


> since you ask...
> 
> It was ok. I really like lots of christian bale films and i really like lots of ridley scott films...but it didnt really amount to all that much. I feel like sending ridley scott a patronising list of suggestions, as if he submitted the movie to me as a project, and i'm his tutor.


Scott hasn't done anything great since Gladiator.


----------



## ourwater

The O.J. Simpson Story [1995]


----------



## CWe

Charlie and The Chocolate Factory (2005)


----------



## green9206

American Hustle


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses (2004)

If you want to rate your movie you could use this thread here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ovie-youve-watched-x-10-a-1463346/index2.html

On a forum filled with social phobics you can't expect members to post how they felt about every movie they watch. :duck


----------



## ourwater

The Other [1972]


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Minor Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## ourwater

Evil Inside [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Jane Eyre [1996]


----------



## ourwater

What Maisie Knew [2012]


----------



## ourwater

The Perfect Human Diet [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Collection: Shirley Temple Americas Little Darling


----------



## Toad Licker

Serial Mom


----------



## Toad Licker

What My Husband Doesn't Know


----------



## ourwater

Wonderful World [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wind Chill (2007)


----------



## AussiePea

Crash. Was good.


----------



## sad vlad

The Haunting.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crucible (1996)


----------



## ourwater

Ellen Foster [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## layitontheline

Das Boot. Quite good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## ourwater

Freeway [1996]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ex Machina


----------



## ourwater

UFOTV Presents UFOs in South America [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## Toad Licker

Varsity Blues


----------



## Toad Licker

Secret Cutting (2000)


----------



## ourwater

The Defector: Escape From North Korea [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Regnspöken [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## ourwater

World Circus [2013]


----------



## IcedOver

_Avengers: Age of Ultron _in 3D. I was the only person in the theater, although that's happened close to 30 times for me. People are ragging on this movie, but it's not bad at all, in the top half of the Marvel Studios movies for quality. It's got the same problems as any of the MCU movies, or any superhero movie for that matter. I was a tad disappointed in The Vision -- looked great, but didn't have his comics powers of diamond hardness/intangibility. James Spader as Ultron was great, although the character's motivations could have been a tad more original, and his ultimate plan is a bit silly.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tommy Boy


----------



## ourwater

Elina: As If I Wasn't There [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Casualties of War


----------



## Seegan

The Woman In Black


----------



## Don Aman

Still Alice


----------



## Ally

The Cat Returns


----------



## sad vlad

The Town That Dreaded Sundown.


----------



## DangerousNomad

Matrix Revolutions

Been watching through the trilogy, finished it last night. Still confused...


----------



## sad vlad

_Kari-gurashi no Arietti._


----------



## ourwater

2 or 3 Things I Know About Her [1967]


----------



## Junebuug

Dodgeball


----------



## Toad Licker

Walking Tall (1973)


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely (1991)


----------



## ourwater

Alive [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## ourwater

Nadia [1984]


----------



## Chanelleninja

Gone Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker

The Principal (1987)


----------



## ourwater

TINY: A Story About Living Small [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

She Hate Me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Baxter


----------



## Junebuug

Toad Licker said:


> The Baxter


How close are you to watching every film ever created

Forgetting Sarah Marshall :clap I've seen it like ten times before, but after a big breakup I appreciate it even more


----------



## flamestwind

Ex machina. Absolutely loved it


----------



## StaceyLaine14

flamestwind said:


> Ex machina. Absolutely loved it


This movie really pissed me off. But I loved it too.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

Pitch Perfect 2. Hated it. But my BFFL wanted to see it so I obliged.


----------



## mr hoang

Pitch perfect 1. Cant believe that i watched it. Not gonna lie I wanted to turn it off early into it.
Anna Kendrick was the only reason.


----------



## sad vlad

The Haunting In Connecticut.

Amityville.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## ourwater

Becoming Redwood [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## RubixQ

Rope [1948]


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## ourwater

Flickan [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Girl (1991)


----------



## sad vlad

The Crazies.


----------



## TryingMara

Thor: The Dark World


----------



## ourwater

The Tree [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## Toad Licker

Down to the Bone (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Mental (2012)


----------



## TabbyTab

American beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games


----------



## RubixQ

Alan Partridge: Alpha Papa [2013]

My first time watching anything AP and thought it was very funny


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Toad Licker

Gardens of the Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Hitched for the Holidays


----------



## ourwater

The Devils Gift [1984]


----------



## lifeforrent




----------



## lifeforrent

scintilla said:


>


Really enjoyed the novel and film adaptation to this.


----------



## sad vlad

Mad Max: Fury Road.

I don't get the big fuss about this one. Except for the special effects and the endless cars chase, there's nothing to it.


----------



## TryingMara

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Methodical

The Ruling Class [1972].


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## IveGotToast

This Is Where I Leave You - 5/10 

Bad Words - 6/10 

O Brother, Where Art Thou? - 10/10


----------



## minnie52

"Welcome To Me" The premise was so good, but the movie so bad


----------



## Toad Licker

Man on a Ledge


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Toad Licker

Acolytes


----------



## LoneWolf96

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## Toad Licker

My Neighbor's Keeper


----------



## tidbit

Paddington


----------



## ourwater

Madita und Pim [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## Toad Licker

Wicker Park


----------



## 19nea87

nymphomaniac: part I >


----------



## ourwater

Transmigrate (The Troubled One) [2015]


----------



## layitontheline

Cobain: Montage of Heck 1/10


----------



## catcharay

The fast and the furious. Latest


----------



## ourwater

Forgotten Man [1971]


----------



## Wirt

Mad Max in the theater and loved it. got a little drained by the end, but the first half and a bit are amazing


so i watched Mad Max 2 since people said that was amazing too. It was alright but nothing compared to the new one. 80s movies kinda suck lol. The acting by everyone that wasnt mel gibson was really hokey


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexting in Suburbia


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## Toad Licker

The Square ( 2008 )


----------



## ourwater

Jacquot de Nantes [1991]


----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## IveGotToast

Inside Llewyn Davis - 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Continental Divide


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## killahwail

Out of Africa - Very good 8.5/10


----------



## Dunban

Kung Fu Panda 2


----------



## ourwater

Summer Shadow [2014]


----------



## TabbyTab

Breakfast at tiffanys


----------



## killahwail

A Serious Man - 8/10....very funny


----------



## Toad Licker

Dune (1984)


----------



## Toad Licker

G.b.f. (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Restraint ( 2008 )


----------



## Folded Edge

Ex Machina. Brilliant bit of Sci Fi, more like that please.


----------



## Toad Licker

Yerimiyahu


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Wrong Reasons


----------



## RubixQ

Taking of Pelham 1-2-3 [1974]


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## ourwater

No Sad Songs for Me [1950]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## sad vlad

Husk.


----------



## sad vlad

See No Evil.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Shining_ in the theater. It's been many years since I watched this. I think back then I was mad that it ignored so much of the book, but that didn't bother me that much this time.

_"Weather forecast says it's gonna snow tonight."
"What do you want me to do about it?" _


----------



## ourwater

Poto and Cabengo [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

I, Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-***


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-*** 2


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Skin (2009)


----------



## ourwater

The Pyramid [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## ourwater

Airspeed [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Sotto Il Mio Giardino (Under My Garden) [2007]


----------



## elenascupcake

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## sad vlad

Mulholland Drive.

Well, the last half an hour or so was a complete mind ****. One of the very few movies with a plot I no longer understand. Was Betty suffering from a mental disorder and the first half of the movie was only happening in her mind? Was she daydreaming in the first part of the movie that she was still an aspiring actress and had some excitement after meeting the amnesic girl? Was she just dreaming? Was the amnesic girl even real or just part of a delusion/hallucination? Was the end of the movie the actual beginning?


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Benny & Joon


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Riddik 2013


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpier Old Men


----------



## IcedOver

sad vlad said:


> Mulholland Drive.
> 
> Well, the last half an hour or so was a complete mind ****. One of the very few movies with a plot I no longer understand. Was Betty suffering from a mental disorder and the first half of the movie was only happening in her mind? Was she daydreaming in the first part of the movie that she was still an aspiring actress and had some excitement after meeting the amnesic girl? Was she just dreaming? Was the amnesic girl even real or just part of a delusion/hallucination? Was the end of the movie the actual beginning?


While I've been a Lynch fan for 25 years, I find this to be his worst movie despite its overwhelming acclaim. Any interpretation is just your own, whatever you want it to be. The reason it's so choppy and fragmented, if you didn't know, is that it was originally an ABC TV pilot episode. The final 45 minutes or so were filmed almost two years afterwards, capping off something that was meant to be open-ended. This approach was very problematic, in my view, and caused him to fall back on old, stale ideas. It's a shame that it was so acclaimed and awarded.


----------



## IcedOver

_Head Trauma_ on DVD from Netflix. It's from the co-director of _The Last Broadcast_. Unfortunately, not very good.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Toad Licker

The Burbs


----------



## deckard7

Blade Runner


----------



## Toad Licker

Elsewhere (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Clean Slate


----------



## Wirt




----------



## sad vlad

Under The Skin.

It takes ''boring'' to a whole new level.


----------



## killahwail




----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## Toad Licker

Hostage


----------



## Toad Licker

Rust and Bone


----------



## sad vlad

It Follows.

Bad.:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## ourwater

In Defense of Married Man [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde 2: Red, White and Blonde


----------



## RubixQ

Valhalla Rising [2009]

The bleakness is offset by the brutality.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Angels


----------



## JustThisGuy

RubixQ said:


> Valhalla Rising [2009]
> 
> The bleakness is offset by the brutality.


That's the movie I was trying to remember the other day. :grin2:


----------



## ourwater

Tiger Bay [1959]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker

Freaky Friday (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Cut


----------



## ourwater

Holy Rollers [2010]


----------



## Dexdere

The Lazarus Effect. I'll be honest here, the movie actually wasn't that bad up until the last quarter of it. The premise was interesting, and the characters didn't feel as static like in most modern horror movies. I really wish they would of went a few different directions with somethings, but overall, the movie in fair view is at least a solid* 6.5/10*.


----------



## Mxx1

Freaks (1932)


----------



## Toad Licker

RV


----------



## ourwater

Love Nest [1951]


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## SouthWest

_Exodus: Gods and Kings_ - I was expecting it to be bad but it was enjoyable enough. Having said that, nearly everyone in the movie was miscast, especially Joel Edgerton as Ramses.


----------



## Toad Licker

Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## Gaige

Only Lovers Left Alive
atmospheric af


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## Aeiou

A punch in the stomach.
Still I have some problems finding the coherence of US laws which do not allow you to drink your beer in the street but according to which everybody can have a gun and destroy lives. :con


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Toad Licker

Return to Paradise ( 1998 )


----------



## sad vlad

You're Next.

A waste of time.


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a Disaster (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bird of the Air


----------



## Toad Licker

Invitation to a Suicide


----------



## JayDivision

Redline (2009)


----------



## lizzy19

The kings of summer


----------



## wmu'14

Age of Ultron (2015) 
Liked it better then the first as the first was too much set-up of the team and arguing. I thought the idea of the aliens invading Earth was just too silly. I liked how we actually see the team working together in AoU. The IronMan/Hulk fight was badass.

Liar Liar (1997)
Jim Carrey, like some of his movies, may have been too over the top in some scenes. But this was still really good. He is growing on me.

Life of Pi (2012)
Great visuals. Really liked this.


----------



## ourwater

Antarctica [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Chained


----------



## Toad Licker

Insidious


----------



## mr hoang

San andreas. Oooh the amount of destruction


----------



## mr hoang

A documentary on netflix. Hot girls wanted. 6/10


----------



## FrankUnderwood

San Andreas in cinema. Good movie


----------



## goku23

Shutter Island (2010)
great film


----------



## IcedOver

_Mad Max_ (the original) on Blu-ray from Netflix. I'm considering going to the new one in the theater and wanted to rent the first few. Having watched this, I'm reconsidering going. This movie was simply horrid, almost unwatchable. What overrated garbage.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters


----------



## Dexdere

It Follows. Rating *7/10*.

It was actually a pretty artsy movie. The first 40-50 minutes were actually a bit intimidating with the creature, the cast suits their parts and personalities well, but it did fall short with the ending.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters II


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Girl


----------



## sad vlad

Mischief Night..

Probably the worst horror I have ever seen. It felt like watching a parody at times.


----------



## Toad Licker

Overboard


----------



## RubixQ

Toad Licker said:


> A Fistful of Dollars


I approve :yes

Kidnapped [1960]


----------



## Toad Licker

^Yeah, you can't beat a good old Clint Eastwood western. 

The Last Time I Committed Suicide


----------



## MetroCard

Oliver and Company


----------



## ourwater

Kathy O' [1958]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster's Ball


----------



## Toad Licker

Husk (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder in the First (1995)


----------



## Kevin001

Pitch Perfect 2, it was awesome.


----------



## ourwater

is de mistral [2014]


----------



## Hylar

Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## Toad Licker

Dummy (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

Mom at Sixteen


----------



## RubixQ

Mary Poppins [1964]

A spoonful of sugar 
Helps the medicine go down
Medicine go down
Medicine go down


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Room (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

Popeye (1980)


----------



## ourwater

Cria Cuervos [1976]


----------



## Zyriel

How to Tame your Dragon 2 [2014]

Frozen [2013]


----------



## TabbyTab

Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker

Constantine


----------



## Toad Licker

Accidents Happen


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## ourwater

Das Herz des Piraten [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## Kevin001

Insidious


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## ourwater

The Decks Ran Red [1958]


----------



## ourwater

When a Stranger Calls Back [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Darby O'Gill and the Little People


----------



## Toad Licker

Shallow Hal


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for Terra


----------



## ourwater

Sundays And Cybele [1962]


----------



## SchroedingersKatt

Mad Max: Fury Road ( so f****** good a 2 hour fever dream of nonstop action)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## Ally

Katy Perry's Part of Me


----------



## Kevin001

It Follows......very different type of horror movie. I recommend it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sound of My Voice


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## ourwater

Paper Moon [1973]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Errand Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Equalizer


----------



## Toad Licker

Uptown Girls


----------



## ourwater

Letter Never Sent [1960]


----------



## Toad Licker

May


----------



## ourwater

A Single Girl [1995]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ender's Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Suspect Zero


----------



## SouthWest

_The Guest _(2014) - replete with a John Carpenter-style, 80's synth score.


----------



## Toad Licker

Honeymoon in Vegas


----------



## darlieq

The Talented Mr. Ripley.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Awkward Sexual Adventure


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Bad Teacher


----------



## Kevin001

Thor (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Suddenly, Last Summer [1959]


----------



## Kevin001

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## Toad Licker

Borgman


----------



## ourwater

I Know My First Name Is Steven [1989]


----------



## Toad Licker

River's Edge


----------



## Toad Licker

Life as a House


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

Babadook


----------



## Toad Licker

The House of Yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Shrink (2009)


----------



## MetroCard

I'll Give It My All, Tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## ourwater

Starship: Rising [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Evil Dead


----------



## Don Gio

Mad Max Fury Road...****ing Awesome!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings (1980)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## ourwater

Tito and Me [1992]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## Toad Licker

Neighbors (1981)


----------



## HenDoggy

ElectricBlueViolet said:


> Babadook


did you like it?



Don Gio said:


> Mad Max Fury Road...****ing Awesome!!!


i need to watch this.

the last film i watch was frank(2014) it was ok


----------



## ourwater

Eat My Dust [1976]


----------



## Toad Licker

April Rain


----------



## ourwater

American Drug War [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Mercury Rising [1998]


----------



## IcedOver

"Ex Machina" - It's . . . okay. It's hard to do much more with an A.I. movie than what's already been done. The hallmarks are of course "2001" and "A.I. Artificial Intelligence". "Her" took A.I. to a new level. "Ex Machina" is a very standard film on the topic, but it is sort of the dark side to "Her". It's well done on a technical level, and the performances by the three leads are excellent, but the ending is unsatisfactory. It's got some moldy and unwelcome feminist ideas mixed in as well.


----------



## ourwater

Haunted Ranch [1943]


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## ourwater

Glut [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The Grand Budapest Hotel

Amazing movie


----------



## Kevin001

Poltergeist (2015)......the original was better.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## JayDivision

Summer Wars (2009) 

Will definitely watch this again in the future


----------



## kesker

IcedOver said:


> "Ex Machina" - It's . . . okay. It's hard to do much more with an A.I. movie than what's already been done. The hallmarks are of course "2001" and "A.I. Artificial Intelligence". "Her" took A.I. to a new level. "Ex Machina" is a very standard film on the topic, but it is sort of the dark side to "Her". It's well done on a technical level, and the performances by the three leads are excellent, but the ending is unsatisfactory. It's got some moldy and unwelcome feminist ideas mixed in as well.


agreed for the most part. it was interesting but ultimately not all that riveting or surprising. Not sure what they would do in a sequel but it's kind of set up for one. Good performances. I especially liked the "woman." Can't think of her name but she reminded me of Holly Hunter for some reason.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor


----------



## Toad Licker

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## Toad Licker

Love's Long Journey


----------



## uziq

The Fault In Our Stars ;_; cry evrtm


----------



## ourwater

The Book of Stars [1999]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Guess I never watched Dogma uncut.


----------



## GodOfBeer

I rewatched The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. The last duel always gives me chills.


----------



## ourwater

English Without Tears [1944]


----------



## Kevin001

The Nightmare (2015).....pls watch if you have or have had sleep paralysis.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf (2010)


----------



## Furiosa

Insidious 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## Toad Licker

Sirens


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spiderwick Chronicles


----------



## ourwater

The Unloved [2009]


----------



## Furio

Apocalypse Now. So glad I watched it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Happening...superb !


----------



## whocares187

it follows. hated the cast, but the concept was kind of interesting. 6/10?


----------



## HenDoggy

uffi said:


> La Haine


one of my favorite movies :smile2:



Furio said:


> Apocalypse Now. So glad I watched it.


i know, i only saw it this year and it was fantastic. can't believe i hadn't seen it all this time.

i watched the documentary, the devil's miner. it's about 14 year old who works in the boliva silver mines. really eye opening stuff. i highly recommend this film.


----------



## ourwater

The Frog Prince [1986]


----------



## Were

Platoon.

The fact that the director Oliver Stone had served in Vietnam added a level of depth.


----------



## Toad Licker

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker

In Good Company


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Neighbors (2010)


----------



## Denislav Minev

Rocky 6...such a deep movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ironclad


----------



## Toad Licker

No Good Deed


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## ourwater

Bye Bye Birdie [1963]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Run All Night

Maggie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## Kevin001

Taken 2


----------



## ourwater

The Extraordinary Tale of William Buckley [2015]


----------



## Kevin001

The Watch


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Weeds (2000)


----------



## Mxx1

Mama(2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Stalkers (2013)


----------



## ourwater

The Way Ahead [1944]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## ourwater

La Femme Nikita [1990]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever


----------



## kesker

_Hector and the Search for Happiness._


----------



## Rios

City of Ember


----------



## Toad Licker

Melvin and Howard


----------



## TryingMara

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## harrison

Ex-Machina.


----------



## SouthWest

_The Babadook_ - I had been talking about watching it to my family for months and had a copy ready to watch - I've only now gotten around to finally watching the movie after hyping it up. Thankfully I really enjoyed it and was suitably creeped out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand by Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien from L.A.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Wish List


----------



## Empty box

Next Door. I really dig the simplicity of it. Well used erotic themes without making it pornography. I came across this movie accidentally, as parts of it were used in videoclip to song of band that I listen to.


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Nilufar

Orphan.. 7/10


----------



## Anxietype

Into the wild


----------



## ourwater

Race to Witch Mountain [2009]


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## RubixQ

Pot o' Gold [1941]

Maybe a lesser know James Stewart film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## Toad Licker

The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## ourwater

I, Robot [2004]


----------



## Kevin001

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## IveGotToast

Ex Machina

Was pretty good. Oscar Issac was what made it for me though. He's becoming one of my favorite actors alongside Jake Gyllenhaal. Can't wait to see him as Apocalypse.


----------



## ourwater

The Girl on the Train [2009]


----------



## Kevin001

Battleship


----------



## ourwater

Life Is a Long Quiet River [1987]


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Kill Bill vol. I

One of my favs. The soundtrack is perfect.


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Lines


----------



## Toad Licker

High Spirits


----------



## Toad Licker

Decoding Annie Parker


----------



## lastofthekews

The World's End ...great cast, I loved it!!


----------



## Aeiou

Not Ken Loach's best movie, imho.
Also, about IRA I liked better Greengrass' Bloody Sunday.


----------



## Toad Licker

Risky Business


----------



## ourwater

Forbidden Games [1952]


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker

Cas & Dylan


----------



## TryingMara

Spy


----------



## ourwater

It's Only Make Believe [2013]


----------



## blipsycat

Problem CHild 1 & 2


----------



## ourwater

The Descent 2 [2009]


----------



## Nicole G

Fifty Shades of Grey (ha)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

He's Mine, Not Yours


----------



## Toad Licker

Bloodsport


----------



## PsyKat

Spy [2015], hilarious


----------



## Harbinger1

Halloween (1978 ) awfull. So boring


----------



## Karaleigh

Lucy - was released this year or 2014. Not sure. ;-;


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Flashes (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Tears of the Sun


----------



## ourwater

David & Kamal [2011]


----------



## Themis

What We Do In The Shadows. I watched this the other night with my roommates. It was a glorious evening.


----------



## Kascheritt

Chappie! loved it!


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Hill (2006)


----------



## IcedOver

_Sleepaway Camp_ on Blu-ray from my library system. I had just discounted this over the years as another _Friday the 13th_/_Halloween _ripoff. It is that, but I also read it had a surprise ending regarding the killer's identity. It does have that, but it is so totally ludicrous that you have to watch it. I kind of guessed it, though. It also has the single dumbest "corpse find" in the history of slasher films: a girl is knifed in the shower, and then several hours later a guy walks in and her corpse falls _from a standing position_ through the shower curtain as he's walking by. That takes the cake.


----------



## ourwater

Chechnya: Who Killed Natasha? [2010]


----------



## drown

Two Night Stand. I don't really watch rom-coms but I was really upset and pissed off so I just wanted something that would make feel at least a little better

Boyhood. This one was ****ing awesome, true and realistic, and made me think about my own life


----------



## Toad Licker

Apollo 13


----------



## Toad Licker

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## Nicole G

Toad Licker said:


> Carrie (1976)





Toad Licker said:


> Carrie (2013)


Which one did you like better? And did you like the new one?


----------



## Toad Licker

^I love the new one. The original is still the best version but the 2013 version is now my favorite remake. 

Beginners (2010)


----------



## cak

Jurassic World


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider (2002)


----------



## RubixQ

Rear Window [1954]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## ourwater

Vagabond [1985]


----------



## IveGotToast

American Sniper


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vow


----------



## Malek

Jurassic World


----------



## ouk

Hector and the Search for Happiness, on Netflix.


----------



## Nicole G

Toad Licker said:


> ^I love the new one. The original is still the best version but the 2013 version is now my favorite remake.
> 
> Beginners (2010)


 I agree, the new one was good.



cak said:


> Jurassic World


 What did you think of it?


----------



## Toad Licker

Clockwatchers


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Karla


----------



## Toad Licker

Chance At Romance (2013)


----------



## CoatRack

Recently I watched "Age of Ultron" with my mom and little sis.
It was alright to me. Funny how the movie cut out in the middle of the viewing *shrugs*


----------



## Kevin001

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## SouthWest

_The Town That Dreaded Sundown_ (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## IveGotToast

Synecdoche, New York

I feel like this might become one of my favorite movies despite it thoroughly depressing me. I'm scared to watch it again, so I'm going to give it a few months and give a second viewing. It certainly strikes me as a film that benefits from repeat viewings. I'm hoping the second time around I love it even more.


----------



## Kevin001

Taken 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## MetroCard

Jurassic World


----------



## Toad Licker

Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jackal (1997)


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and Other Disasters


----------



## Harbinger1

IveGotToast said:


> Synecdoche, New York
> 
> I feel like this might become one of my favorite movies despite it thoroughly depressing me. I'm scared to watch it again, so I'm going to give it a few months and give a second viewing. It certainly strikes me as a film that benefits from repeat viewings. I'm hoping the second time around I love it even more.


It's really that good? People seem to either think it's brilliant or a pretentious piece of ****... I've thought about watching this for a while. Guess I should.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blind Date


----------



## RubixQ

Bedknobs and Broomsticks [1971]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Toad Licker

Diary of the Dead


----------



## TabbyTab

Blue velvet


----------



## IveGotToast

Harbinger1 said:


> It's really that good? People seem to either think it's brilliant or a pretentious piece of ****... I've thought about watching this for a while. Guess I should.


I usually enjoy movies that are often labelled as pretentious. I see them more as ambitious. It is a love it or hate it film though. If you've enjoyed any of Kauffman's other films like Adaption or Eternal Sunshine, you'll most likely like Synecdoche too.


----------



## ourwater

Way of Life [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

Warrior.....such a good movie.


----------



## ourwater

Friends with Money [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Under the Skin [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Beetlejuice


----------



## Harbinger1

IveGotToast said:


> I usually enjoy movies that are often labelled as pretentious. I see them more as ambitious. It is a love it or hate it film though. If you've enjoyed any of Kauffman's other films like Adaption or Eternal Sunshine, you'll most likely like Synecdoche too.


Oke so I just finished watching it. It's quite something, thats for sure. In the beginning I thought it to be funny yet heavyhanded, then slowly i lost interest. Some scenes were effective on their own, but most mist their mark and it became a muddled mess. Pretty negative so far..., but then!
then the last half hour started and it made up for a lot. The big picture became clear and it was good, more than good. Some harsh truths here.
It reminded me of My dinner with andre. Both these movies deliver a message that speaks to you entirely on an emotionel level, there is no reason or logic behind in it. You either agree or you don't. When i watched my dinner with andre for example I was hooked to every word and felt like i agreed completely. Yet if you'd ask me what i was agreeing to exactly, I wouldn't be able to tell you. The same with synecdoche. It tries to say something about life on an extistential level and for the most part, it does. I think it's to flawed to be truly great but i sure liked it in the end. A second viewing is definitely required here!


----------



## Toad Licker

Chastity Bites


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead


----------



## RubixQ

Dorian Gray [2009]


----------



## CWe

Christine


----------



## Toad Licker

Fled (1996)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Monsters(2010)
~ The Killer Inside Me(2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

First Blood


----------



## ourwater

The Daisy Chain [2008]


----------



## Kevin001

Insidious: Chapter 3


----------



## ourwater

The Man Who Saw Tomorrow [1981]


----------



## ourwater

The In-Laws [1979]


----------



## ourwater

Ruby Sparks [2012]


----------



## Ella Shae

Every secret thing(2015) With Dakota Fanning and Elizabeth Banks. 
I thought it was pretty good, kind of had a gone girl feel to it.


----------



## SouthWest

_House_ (1986) - the most bizarre haunted house movie I've seen in ages and it starred George Wendt basically playing his character Norm from Cheers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Toad Licker

Spring Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker

Women in Film


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Super (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Patatje Oorlog [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Scorn


----------



## ourwater

The Book of Life [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## Kevin001

Gone Girl


----------



## Kevin001

Sinister


----------



## ourwater

Little Man Tate [1991]


----------



## ourwater

Heller in Pink Tights [1960]


----------



## ourwater

Out of the Past [1947]


----------



## Mxx1

Le Week-End, such a boring movie.


----------



## IcedOver

_Little Deaths_ on DVD from Netflix. It's a British horror anthology film with three stories from three different directors, all based in some way around sex. These should have been good or at least watchable because they're technically well done, but all three are complete failures on a screenplay level, with idiotic resolutions. Very disappointing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

Pecker


----------



## Toad Licker

Showgirls


----------



## UniqueUserName

It Follows... Great movie, and I love the 80's sound vibe


----------



## Kevin001

The Boy Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## Toad Licker

Metal Tornado


----------



## Toad Licker

Duel (1971)


----------



## Kevin001

A Deadly Adoption.....not bad.


----------



## ourwater

These Final Hours [2015]


----------



## ourwater

The Cat's Meow [2001]


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Wolf of Wall Street*. It was ok. Felt it was too long and dragged at times, but was entertained more often than not, I'll give it that.


----------



## ourwater

Life as a House [2001]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Zombie Killers: Elephant's Graveyard








Terrible. Absolutely terrible. Crap acting. Melodrama in place of good zombie plight. Ham-fisted scifi plot that made the zombies lame(r).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

UniqueUserName said:


> It Follows... Great movie, and I love the 80's sound vibe


That was a strange movie, but not in a bad way.


----------



## ourwater

Swing Vote [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

A Stranger Within (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Nils Karlsson Pyssling [1990]


----------



## Kml5111

Inside Out


----------



## UniqueUserName

Scrub-Zero said:


> That was a strange movie, but not in a bad way.


It really was. I didn't care so much for one of the ending scenes (the pool) but I liked the movie quite a bit. I think the 80's style horror music/sounds is really what set the atmosphere.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## ourwater

Saturday Night Live: Lindsay Lohan/Usher


----------



## Toad Licker

It Could Happen to You


----------



## wmu'14

The Tale of Desperaux

Book's WAY better but the movie didn't rape the book like some adaptations.


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Mxx1

Jurassic World


----------



## SouthWest

_Haxan: A History of Witchcraft Through the Ages_ (1922) - It's been sitting in my planner for six months and I finally took the time to watch it last night; it was great.


----------



## ourwater

Chappie [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Toad Licker

Unthinkable (2010)


----------



## Wren611

Song of the Sea.


----------



## Kevin001

Kml5111 said:


> Inside Out


Was it good?


----------



## Kml5111

Kevin001 said:


> Was it good?


It was pretty good. It was funny and it hit me in the feels.


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Skeleton Twins








Immersive dramedy.


----------



## Kevin001

Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker

Clear History


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder of Innocence


----------



## RubixQ

Lone Star [1995]

A good film but how we get to the final revelation doesn't make much sense :con


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dreamers


----------



## ourwater

Turtles Can Fly [2004]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Dragon Ball: Path to Power








Never saw this one. Nostalgia all the same.


----------



## ourwater

The New Daughter [2009]


----------



## Kevin001

The Conjuring


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## Toad Licker

Twister


----------



## Toad Licker

Coming to America


----------



## Macaroni

The Corpse Bridge. I wasn't sure what to make of the dark setting at first but it was really good fun and the musical numbers were all great.


----------



## ourwater

The Green Promise [1949]


----------



## Cam1

The Double with Jesse Eisenberg. It was alright. One of the more accurate representations of social anxiety I've seen in a movie. A lot of the characters are deeply depressed and it involves a lot of suicide, so I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who could be triggered.


----------



## Toad Licker

All About Steve


----------



## IcedOver

_Sleepaway Camp 2: Unhappy Campers_ on DVD from Netflix. It's okay, pretty much a standard '80s slasher, although the villain is atypical (won't spoil it if you haven't watched the first part of the series).


----------



## Toad Licker

Milk Money


----------



## ourwater

The Grand Budapest Hotel [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Unbreakable


----------



## ourwater

Kicking & Screaming [2005]


----------



## Kevin001

The Last Song


----------



## ourwater

The Most Distant Course [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Clouds of Sils Maria [2014]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox.









It was good, I really liked it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Hector and the Search for Happiness.








Excellent movie. It's on Netflix.


----------



## Macaroni

JustThisGuy said:


> Hector and the Search for Happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent movie. It's on Netflix.


A Simon Pegg movie I haven't seen and it's on Netflix! Definitely gonna check that out. Thanks


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

insidious 3 good movie!


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Running Man








Never saw it uncut. Lot cheesier than I remember. Love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Little *****house in Texas


----------



## Toad Licker

Circle of Friends


----------



## Toad Licker

Sliding Doors


----------



## halfly

Human Centipede lol.
Finally watched it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Book of Blood (2009)


----------



## UniqueUserName

Mad Max: Fury Road. 

I liked it, but it's a bit overrated IMO.


----------



## UniqueUserName

halfly said:


> Human Centipede lol.
> Finally watched it.


I had to look it up... That's gross lol


----------



## halfly

UniqueUserName said:


> I had to look it up... That's gross lol


Yeah the premise is sick, but the actual film was so disappointing it was actually funny.


----------



## ourwater

I Heart Shakey [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## ourwater

Life of Pi [2012]

Watching with my cousin Katie.


----------



## darlieq

Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## Kevin001

SickAndTiredofSA said:


> insidious 3 good movie!


:no


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Heads in a Duffel Bag


----------



## ourwater

The Spectacular Now [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Avril Lavigne: My World [2003]


----------



## IveGotToast

Jurassic World. 5/10

It made over a billion dollars, so i guess monster movies will be the next big thing now. I heard King Kong 2 was green lit and a movie based on Rampage (The video game) not to mention all the sequels to Jurassic World. 

I did say i was sick of comic book movies. I got my wish.


----------



## JustThisGuy

IveGotToast said:


> Jurassic World. 5/10
> 
> It made over a billion dollars, so i guess monster movies will be the next big thing now. I heard King Kong 2 was green lit and a movie based on Rampage (The video game) not to mention all the sequels to Jurassic World.
> 
> I did say i was sick of comic book movies. I got my wish.


Nah, comic book lineup is to 2020 for both Marvel and DC. I've been having fun.

I think Skull Island will fall flat on its face. Rampage will be crap. I have a feeling The Rock will play George. But who will play Liz and Ralph?


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Interview








Funny. I give it 3.5 out of 5 honey-dicks.


----------



## ourwater

The Searchers [1956]


----------



## Kevin001

The Collection


----------



## ourwater

Marlene [2000]


----------



## ourwater

The Horse Boy [2009]


----------



## Mxx1

Watched 2 movies yesterday. Pans labyrint and Buried. Burried was just incredibly boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## ourwater

Sound and Fury [2000]


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## ourwater

The Diary of a Chambermaid [1946]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Bliss


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## i suck at life

san andreas. it was ok


----------



## sprawl

The last movie I watched was Mad Max. I'm not that into action movies, but I really enjoyed it. The action scenes were cleverly designed, and there was no bland romance plot between the leads 

Right now I really want to watch Inside Out!


----------



## Toad Licker

Blood Pressure (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Like Dandelion Dust


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars..........my 3rd time this week.


----------



## Terranaut

I saw "Love and Mercy" at the movie theater yesterday. Yay.


----------



## ourwater

Happiness Is a Warm Blanket, Charlie Brown [2011]


----------



## ourwater

Das Schulgespenst [1986]


----------



## ourwater

Panic Room [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie 2


----------



## IcedOver

_Full Metal Jacket_ in the theater. That is such an intensely quotable movie.

"What is your major malfunction, numbnuts?!?"

"I'll bet you're the kind of guy who would fvck a person in the a-s-s and not even have the goddamned common courtesy to give him a reacharound!"

"Do you suck dicks?" "Sir, no, sir!" "Bullsh*t, I'll bet you could suck a golf ball through a garden hose!"

"You can give your heart to Jesus, but your a-s-s belongs to the Corps!"

"Hardcore, man. Fvcking hardcore."


----------



## ourwater

Mortal Thoughts [1991]


----------



## TabbyTab

The crow


----------



## Toad Licker

American Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Naked Mile


----------



## green9206

It follows 
Dumb and Dumber To


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Beta House


----------



## Kevin001

The Longest Ride....not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Book of Love


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

No Country For Old Men


----------



## ourwater

About Sunny [2011]


----------



## shelbster18

Gran Torino


----------



## IveGotToast

Chinatown


----------



## AllieG

Inside Out. For me, it focuses too much on trying to make you feel feelings instead of trying to make you laugh. 6/10. I don't get all the hype. :stu


----------



## ourwater

IMAX Hurricane on the Bayou [2006]


----------



## ourwater

Suspect Zero [2004]


----------



## ourwater

I Origins [2014]


----------



## TryingMara

Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day


----------



## ourwater

Jumper [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

American Reunion


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

About Time


----------



## Were

cherbird said:


> Rosemary's Baby, 1968. :afr





uffi said:


> I love this movie. Roman Polanski is one of my favorite directors.


It's creepy that Polanski's pregnant wife got murdered 1 year after this movie by the Manson family cult.


----------



## Toad Licker

Loser


----------



## Toad Licker

When Is Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## Toad Licker

Girls in Prison


----------



## Kevin001

I Robot


----------



## ourwater

The Childhood of Maxim Gorky [1938]


----------



## wmu'14

Jurassic World (2015)
Absolutely loved it, but I'm a geek when it comes to JP. In a nutshell, it had everything I wanted in a JP movie.

My final rankings:
1.) JP/JW They're tied and always will be. They're just in different time periods.

2.) TLW First third is really slow but once it picks up, it doesn't slow down

3.) JP /// Super cheesy but like all JP movies, I can't find a single problem with any of the dinosaur scenes save the Raptors being waaaay too friendly at the end


----------



## ourwater

Among Ravens [2014]


----------



## ourwater

It Follows [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

If Only


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star 80


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertow


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## RubixQ

Savaged [2013]


----------



## musicaljess

Chef

it made me hungry haha , and happy, it was very bright


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing (1982)


----------



## ourwater

Give Us This Day [1949]


----------



## Dilweedle

Jurassic World, loved it


----------



## ourwater

The Past [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

The Last Song


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir Crazy


----------



## andy0128

Django unchained


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Dune miniseries. Quite decent. Has its flaws stemming from the low budget but also the silly costume designs. Despite being longer than the 1984 film, it has the same or even less of key characters like Hawat or Fenring, but more unnecessary scenes (which aren't in the novel) with Irulan. Dated CGI and occasionally cheap sets let it down, but worth watching regardless. The Children of Dune miniseries is amazing and I definitely recommend that one.


----------



## Toad Licker

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Rumor Has It...


----------



## Kevin001

Saw IV


----------



## Toad Licker

Junior


----------



## RubixQ

Suspicion [1941]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Crush on You


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mist (2007)


----------



## mr hoang

Started watching dawn of the planet of the apes. 4 minutes in got bored. Decided to do something else lol.


----------



## mr hoang

Lick the Toad!


----------



## ourwater

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel [2011]


----------



## Aeiou

Imo, it's a great movie.
You could think it's about monks and/or religion, but it is not: it's about time, silence, about the seasons which accompany our lives, about happiness.
I really needed some peace of mind, some catharsis and I found it so pure and intense!
Some images seem still lives, some close ups are mesmerizing: how many things did those eyes see, how much life on those faces?

The director first approached the monks about making a film inside the Grand Chartreuse in 1984 but had to wait 16 years until permission was given to do so. He lived in the monastery for six months, sleeping in a small cell and doing certain chores in addition to shooting the film, which he did without the assistance of a crew or any artificial light.

It reminded me of Zen principles and also Karma yoga.
Also, I could recall Kim Ki Duk's "Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring".


----------



## ourwater

Starving in Suburbia [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Above the Rim


----------



## ourwater

The Weight of Elephants [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Three Musketeers (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Endings


----------



## Toad Licker

The Life Before This


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys on the Side


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead...


----------



## ourwater

Red Riding Hood [1989]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## kivi

Inside Out. It was nice but I found it sad. I felt like crying in some of the parts. My sisters would like it better if they watched it.


----------



## DarrellLicht

'The Nightmare' a documentary about sleep paralysis.. basically it's a bunch of people being interviewed. I did not take very much from it. 

Caught up with two of the 'Crank' movies because Dwight Yoakam played in it (I admire him as a musician and actor). It was otherwise what I expected. But not as bad.. I actually want to see the third installment when it comes out.


----------



## Zyriel

The Brothers Grimm [2005]


----------



## Kevin001

The Dark Knight


----------



## ourwater

The Watcher in the Woods [1980]


----------



## Aeiou

kivi said:


> Chinatown





IveGotToast said:


> Chinatown


"Politicians, ugly buildings, and *****s all get respectable if they last long enough"

did you like it?


----------



## kivi

Aeiou said:


> "Politicians, ugly buildings, and *****s all get respectable if they last long enough"
> 
> did you like it?


 I liked it, but it's not one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadly Friends


----------



## ourwater

&#8230;So Goes the Nation [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Smilla's Sense of Snow


----------



## Cashel

Sunshine


----------



## ourwater

Shark Swarm [2008]


----------



## Kevin001

Doom


----------



## Toad Licker

Pretty Persuasion


----------



## Toad Licker

Jug Face (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Death Watch [1980]


----------



## shyguy07

Jurassic World


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill ( 1988 )


----------



## TryingMara

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Wedding Crashers


So jealous, I love that movie.


----------



## HenDoggy

pu$$y riot


----------



## Aeiou

The Salvation


----------



## IveGotToast

Aeiou said:


> "Politicians, ugly buildings, and *****s all get respectable if they last long enough"
> 
> did you like it?


I loved it.

I think it's interesting that it's regarded as one of the greatest screen plays.

I liked that it kept the film noir atmosphere without copying and pasting older film noir movies. A lot like Nightcrawler. (Another one of my favorites.)

And the ending ranks right up there with Paths Of Glory as endings that changed my entire perception of the film. I liked it up till the ending. Then i loved it.


----------



## ourwater

Kaena: The Prophecy [2003]


----------



## random lonely man

i can't remember. it's been so long since i have seen a movie.

there are no movies who interest me anymore. i already have seen all i like.


----------



## Toad Licker

Legend


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Perfect Sisters


----------



## ourwater

Elena Undone [2010]


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> So jealous, I love that movie.


Me too. I was lucky enough to catch it on tv twice within the last week. I never get tired of watching it.


----------



## Nicole G

I've been watching Single White Female. I can't sit and watch a whole movie at one time. I have been watching a little bit here and there. Weird movie though.


----------



## ourwater

Divergent [2014]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

The Chumscrubber


----------



## Toad Licker

Hesher (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Camp Sunshine (2013)


----------



## NomadicKitsune

Doctor Who -The Movie starring Paul McGann as the Doctor. It amuses me that they had the Doctor prior to him get gunned down by gangsters.


----------



## ourwater

Akira [1988]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cmasch

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## Toad Licker

Eden Lake


----------



## TryingMara

Dutch


----------



## Kevin001

The Bone Collector


----------



## HenDoggy

after tiller,


----------



## TryingMara

Die Hard


----------



## meandernorth

Pleasantville


----------



## 0blank0

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Lou [2010]


----------



## Were

Paprika, i wanted to watch this one for a while and at last, 3 days ago i did. they say it influenced inception(my favourite movie), it has a similar dream machine, dream sharing story, it was a bit all over the place and i didn't really care about the characters but it had great visuals. Here are some similar scenes gifs.





































Drive(watched this today)

i liked the silent loner protagonist, pink opening credits font, retro music, night shots of l.a., tense scenes and bursts of violence but it got slow for a while after it's great opening scene and the ending didn't make much sense.

here is the opening credits video, nothing happens in it but it's very stylish.


----------



## i suck at life

i saw inside out today. i thought it was gonna be like the despicable me type awesome kids movie, but unfortunately it was just ur average kids movie with kids humor


----------



## Zyriel

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus [2009]


----------



## Kevin001

The Bourne Identity


----------



## Toad Licker

Hollow Man


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I finished watching Let's Be Cops last night.


----------



## Toad Licker

Idle Hands


----------



## Toad Licker

Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Out of My League


----------



## Toad Licker

L!fe Happens


----------



## Toad Licker

Show Girls


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Hobbit


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## Ckg2011

Jaws.


----------



## Kevin001

Sinister


----------



## TryingMara

About Time


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Sinister


What did you think of it?


----------



## TabbyTab

how to steal a million


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> What did you think of it?


It was good, I seen it like a million times. lol........ Its a very suspenseful movie, good plot too. 7.5/10


----------



## ourwater

Sexy Baby [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## Kevin001

Lap Dance (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones (1994)


----------



## Toad Licker

Being There


----------



## Toad Licker

The Very Thought of You (1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Ten Stories Tall


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## meandernorth

Enough Said


----------



## ourwater

Force Majeure [2014]


----------



## Were

Jaws
than i ate some fish and also i want this 3d jaws poster from mcfarlane.


----------



## NahMean

Jurassic World


----------



## James94

green street


----------



## Perspicacious

Weird Science


----------



## ourwater

Paperhouse [1988]


----------



## Kevin001

Bad Boys II


----------



## uziq

watched Ex Machina yesterday, was cray


----------



## SouthWest

_The Hot Chick_ (2002) - Don't judge me. It was terrible but I didn't stop watching, either.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker

The Object of My Affection


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Kevin001

Girl House


----------



## Perspicacious

Megan is Missing


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## Toad Licker

Airplane!


----------



## Ally

Despicable Me 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fog (1980)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## JustThisGuy

Django Unchained









I liked it. Couple of scenes/actions that betrayed Django's character, but whatever.


----------



## idoughnutknow

Gone Girl

I can't wait for the sequel Missing Man


----------



## Perspicacious

Incendies


----------



## Kevin001

Predators (2010)


----------



## AffinityWing

Big Hero 6


----------



## JustThisGuy

You're Next









I predicted things, but still enjoyed it.



VaderEL said:


> Big Hero 6


Good?


----------



## PandaPop

Ex Machina

Creepy but I loved it


----------



## AffinityWing

JustThisGuy said:


> Good?


Yeah, it was pretty good! Baymax was great and I just loved the other characters (Fred and Wasabi were hilarious! :clap) The storyline got a little confusing for me towards the end, though. I still haven't seen the ending since I only got to watch it in class for the first time, but I think I'm becoming a big fan of Disney movies. haha


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

The number 23.

i've seen it before, but was bored last night and saw it on netflix so I just watched it


----------



## Kevin001

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## ourwater

Garden Party [2008]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## Methodical

M (1931)


----------



## Furiosa

Terminator Genisys


----------



## TenYears

300 Rise of an Empire

pretty awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

Club Dread


----------



## Toad Licker

I Sell the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Are You Here


----------



## Kalliber

Terminator


----------



## Owl Eyes

Jane Eyre


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Primer








Disappointment. I expected more from this praised indie scifi about time travel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bruce Almighty


----------



## ourwater

Hello Goodbye: S12 E07


----------



## ourwater

WHS Swim Team 2015 States Trials


----------



## Perspicacious

21 Grams


----------



## BackToThePast

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Warriors.








An all around classic. Very entertaining movie, despite its fiction of actual gangs. Ironically, this film started a trend with real NY gangs to ride the subways.


----------



## fredbloggs02

A 2006 adaptation of the Tristran and Isolde story. The actors are less like leaden mannequins than usual, and I always remember the lines that were chosen from John Donne's The Good-Morrow and from the Song of Songs.


----------



## ourwater

Bus Stop [1956]


----------



## ourwater

To Survive [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin


----------



## Toad Licker

Antichrist


----------



## Perspicacious

Affliction


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Hurts (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Dolittle ( 1998 )


----------



## JustThisGuy

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978)








If anyone was wondering where this meme came from.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ELF


----------



## Cedric Bolden

Scary Movie (2000)
It is one of the funniest movies I have ever seen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mr. Nobody








Weirdly entertaining.


----------



## Blue Dino

Paris Texas (1984)

Great film, and hard to believe it looks to be a model prototype for many modern indie style drama films we see right now. Never knew they have movies like this back at that time.



JustThisGuy said:


> Mr. Nobody
> 
> Weirdly entertaining.


Yeah, it was insanely trippy. Kind of one of a kind. I loved it.


----------



## KittenGoneWild

Dogtooth.

the ending annoyed me.


----------



## ourwater

Molly Maxwell [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Dangerous Intuitions [2013]


----------



## ourwater

1969 [1988]


----------



## identificationunknown

Notorious (2009)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching _Almost Famous._


----------



## Kevin001

The Longest Ride......for the 2nd time.


----------



## ourwater

That Awkward Moment [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Philadelphia


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## ourwater

The Fourth Kind [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Doom


----------



## Toad Licker

Darklight


----------



## Perspicacious

The Client


----------



## ourwater

The Cracker Factory [1979]


----------



## Kevin001

The Box


----------



## Toad Licker

Meeting Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## SouthWest

_Once_ (2006) - I've had it on my planner for over a year and I finally got around to watching it. The film's good and I can see why the song won the Oscar.


----------



## Toad Licker

Straw Dogs


----------



## ourwater

Phenomena [1985]


----------



## Were

Anchorman

it was pretty funny, has many one-liners.


----------



## rmb1990

Mozart and the Whale (2005)


----------



## zendeva

Terminator 2 judgement day

Project Almanac


----------



## Nicole G

Finally finished watching Single White Female this morning. I would only give it about a 5/10 because it kept me watching it until the end.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystery Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## ourwater

Love's Resounding Courage [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

Bustin' Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Chicken with Plums


----------



## Toad Licker

Jade


----------



## Perspicacious

L.A. Confidential


----------



## Toad Licker

Ain't Them Bodies Saint


----------



## Vuldoc

Holes w/ shia lePoof.


----------



## Toad Licker

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Kevin001

Cool Runnings


----------



## ourwater

Heathcliff: The Movie [1986]


----------



## ourwater

The Sisterhood of Night [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Don Jon (2013)


----------



## twitchy666

*Black narcissus (1947) 100%!*

about to start looking at it when lunch is ready and......... the adverts end...

about half an hour left


----------



## Blue2015

Calvary, it's up there with my favourites.


----------



## TheClown7

Spongebob Squarepants: Sponge Out of Water


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Fries


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## JustThisGuy

Terminator: Genisys








Not great, but fun enough.


----------



## EchoIX

^Yo, Children of Men was really good.

Lady Vengeance 8/10. Some parts did make me cringe though. 

About to watch The Host. I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The One


----------



## Toad Licker

Derailed


----------



## Toad Licker

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## Kevin001

Hocus Pocus (currently).....I love that movie.


----------



## SouthWest

Halfway through _Fitzcarraldo_ (1982). It's three hours long and subtitled from German so I needed a break.


----------



## ourwater

Right on Track [2003]


----------



## Kevin001

Ted 2....sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Life (1999)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dick


----------



## Perspicacious

Birdman


----------



## Perspicacious

Kevin001 said:


> Ted 2....sucked.


Ted 2, I didn't know they made that already 0_0 it sucks too? Damn I really liked the first one but meh I'm just gonna watch it anyway


----------



## Toad Licker

The Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Wilderness


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Donnie Darko


----------



## Kevin001

Halloween (2007)


----------



## alienjunkie

American Mary, amazing


----------



## shelbster18

San Andreas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustThisGuy

Silvers Lining Playbook








Really good. I was invested in these damaged characters.


----------



## ourwater

Vigil [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Evil Within


----------



## Toad Licker

The Awakening


----------



## kikachuck

Perspicacious said:


> Ted 2, I didn't know they made that already 0_0 it sucks too? Damn I really liked the first one but meh I'm just gonna watch it anyway


It wasn't a great movie, but hands down better than A Million Ways to Die in the West... Just awful.

The last movie I watched was The Lives of Others.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Ray


----------



## Kevin001

The Woman in Black 2: Angel of Death


----------



## bluecrime

The Big Lebowski


----------



## green9206

Chappie. I liked it.


----------



## Mxx1

The fault in our stars. 
I think i have watched way too many romance movies :/ the movie bored me incredibly and i could pretty much predict everything that was going to happen.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Last Exorcism 2


----------



## cak

Nicole G said:


> I agree, the new one was good.
> 
> What did you think of it?


I thought it was awesome!!


----------



## ourwater

On Tour Exploring the Extraordinary Amazonica [2015]


----------



## Babyblueboo96

Last movie i seened was Ted 2. i actually saw it over the weekend
lol it was okay. but really hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker

Cocoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Fresh Horses


----------



## ourwater

Skymaster, A Flying Family Fairytale b [2006]


----------



## XxCrystalXx

The Perks of Being a Wallflower.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Teacher


----------



## Nicole G

Watched a little bit of Alice in Wonderland, so far so good.


----------



## Toad Licker

50 First Dates


----------



## silentstruggle

Fury. I really liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Steam (2007)


----------



## RubixQ

The Man Who Knew Too Much [1955]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Life Without Me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## theCARS1979

Lucy with Scarlett Johanssen


----------



## Kevin001

Predators (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Kris Kras [2014]


----------



## alienjunkie

The exorcist. ****. That. ****.


----------



## ourwater

The Rookie Cop [1939]


----------



## sukanya

If its on t.v harry potter and the half blood Prince, saw it yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Chernobyl Diaries


----------



## ourwater

Dark Floors [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## Toad Licker

Loving Leah


----------



## Toad Licker

God Thinks You're a Loser (2009)


----------



## ourwater

As If I Am Not There [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Truth or Consequences, N.M.


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## SouthWest

_Seven Samurai _(1954) - I've had it on Blu-ray for months and finally found the time to sit down and watch the quintessential Kurosawa film.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Wolves








First half was great. Second half was just ok.


----------



## Kevin001

Deja Vu (currently)


----------



## alienjunkie

Christiane F. absoultely loved it


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pelican Brief


----------



## Toad Licker

Gone


----------



## alienjunkie

a serbian film. I regret everything now


----------



## Wystan11

ted 2. Hoping to have a good laugh!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mask


----------



## ourwater

Like Father, Like Son [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## Kevin001

Annabelle


----------



## Toad Licker

Children of Men


----------



## JDW

1990 film called flatliners with Kevin bacon and Keith Sutherland, it must've been filmed in 89 because it was full of 80s vibes


----------



## ourwater

Held Hostage [2009]


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: Track of the Moon Beast


----------



## ourwater

Ranma ½: The Movie 2, Nihao My Concubine [1992]


----------



## Kevin001

The Bone Collector


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## Toad Licker

Take This Waltz


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past


----------



## TheClown7

Madagascar: Europe's Most Wanted


----------



## Toad Licker

An Ideal Husband (1999)


----------



## Mitko

The Others (2001)

Such a thrilling and mysterious movie with an excellent ending.


----------



## alienjunkie

Into the wild. I've seen it so many times but it's just so beautiful


----------



## CWe

Jackass 2. Those dudes are Gnarly!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe Dirt


----------



## green9206

Birdman - 7/10
Chappie - 7/10
Boyhood - 9/10
The World's End - 6/10
Ex Machina - 9/10


----------



## Kevin001

S.w.a.t. (2003)


----------



## 3Haney

The Boxtrolls


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Tales of the Night (2011). It is the most enchanting movie that I have seen in a while.


----------



## ourwater

Lantana [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker

Lake Mungo


----------



## Kevin001

Maggie


----------



## ourwater

Ilo Ilo [2013]


----------



## Babyblueboo96

*Ted 2...*
*It was stupid but funny at the same time*


----------



## StandardToast

I watched 2001: A Space Odyssey. Twice, back to back. I think it made a bit of sense to me after that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Simply Irresistible


----------



## Toad Licker

EuroTrip


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Resident evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Picture Perfect


----------



## layitontheline

Love Streams


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The house at the end of the street

The Babadook.


----------



## ourwater

The Land Before Time IX: Journey to the Big Water


----------



## ourwater

Rust And Bone [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Highway


----------



## Toad Licker

Foxfire


----------



## ourwater

Away and Back [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Like Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Real Girls


----------



## JustThisGuy

Ant-Man








Such a great film. I give it 4 outta 5 Pym Particles.


----------



## CWe

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Grumple

Oldboy (korean version) - Great, I wish other films weren't so afraid to have shocking twists/ deviate slightly from the formula


----------



## Drunky

Hector and the Search for Happiness. This scene just speaks out to me, so true.


----------



## ourwater

Wrinkles: In Need of Cuddles [1986]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Nicole G

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## ourwater

I'll Follow You Down [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Kevin001

Terminator Genisys..........it was ok. I expected more.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aces N' Eights


----------



## ourwater

Noah [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Gross Anatomy (1989)


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Eyes wide shut
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AussiePea

To write love on her arms. Do not recommend for most on this forum.


----------



## Kevin001

dontwaitupforme said:


> Eyes wide shut
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


O, one of my favs......did you like it?


----------



## ourwater

The Stone Angel [2007]


----------



## Charmander

White Chicks & Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## mashiroskie

Madagascar 3 (in Spanish) frick yeah


----------



## max87

Jurassic World


----------



## JustThisGuy

Saw IV








It clumsily followed up and wrapped up Saw III's story.


----------



## Keyleee

I saw Paper Towns on Thursday, it was alright.


----------



## motif93

Mad Max: Fury Road. Awesome movie, but different as hell.


----------



## Barakiel

Spirited Away


----------



## scintilla




----------



## Phantasie

Ummmm... officially??? It would have to be Inside Out in theaters. I have a bad habit of doing other stuff and getting distracted and not watching a movie all the way through at home.


----------



## Kevin001

I am Legend


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## Toad Licker

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## Kevin001

Starry Eyes.....trippy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark City


----------



## Toad Licker

Armageddon


----------



## ourwater

Eagle's Wing [1979]


----------



## Kevin001

The Amazing Spider Man


----------



## ourwater

Opposite Field [2012]


----------



## Kevin001

The Last Song


----------



## Toad Licker

Splash


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Toad Licker

What Maisie Knew


----------



## TheClown7

Interstellar


----------



## Toad Licker

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

The Boxcar Children (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gingerbread Man


----------



## RubixQ

The Mummy [1959]


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Cake


----------



## Charmander

Jurassic World & What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## ericj

Minions


----------



## Kevin001

Mean Girls (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Angelic Voices The Choristers of Salisbury Cathedral [2012]


----------



## Seegan

Life.


----------



## TenYears

Took my kids to see Inside Out. Was awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker

Twins


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Silk


----------



## Toad Licker

The Couch Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## CopadoMexicano

SHallow Hal


----------



## ourwater

Captain America: The Winter Soldier 3D [2014]


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Spiderman 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Barakiel

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## ourwater

The Return of the Borrowers [1993]


----------



## ourwater

Jupiter Ascending [2015]


----------



## CosmicLow

the wolf of wall street


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir of Echoes


----------



## Toad Licker

The Craft


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Frankenstein


----------



## ourwater

The Gamekeeper [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Oliver's Ghost


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Omen (2006)


----------



## RubixQ

Tarzan [1999]


----------



## Charmander

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Kevin001

Se7en


----------



## Toad Licker

Dangerous Minds


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## ourwater

Starship Rising [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear


----------



## Rupert Giles

At the movies - Ant-Man
At home - Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## ourwater

It Follows [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult


----------



## Mitko

The Hole (2001)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cupid & Cate


----------



## CopadoMexicano

documentary of Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ourwater

Before the Rain [1994]


----------



## IveGotToast

It Follows - 7/10

The logic was a bit messy, but the atmosphere and dread made up for it.


----------



## ourwater

Daniel and the Superdogs [2004]


----------



## Nekomata

Ted 2.


----------



## ourwater

Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie [1996]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Dredd









Fun. Judge Dredd from the comics. A lesser of two evils because he represents an authority in an authoritative state. Yet he kills worse people. Unlike the movie Judge Dredd where he's honorable and it's just a whacky scifi plot that's stupid, which misses the point of the source material.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Devil's Due.

Another one of those stupid found footage like movie.


----------



## Kevin001

Now you see me......great movie.


----------



## ourwater

Gemma Bovery [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toy


----------



## Toad Licker

Frankenfish


----------



## Toad Licker

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## The Crimson King

This small little fly speck of a town finally got Jurassic World at the theater and I went and saw it with a couple of friends today.

I'm still hoping they'll get Mad Max Fury Road eventually, I'm a huge Mad Max fan.


----------



## Yer Blues

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Titanium.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Pretty riveting, actually. High hopes for Batfleck now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark Circles


----------



## Kevin001

Safe Haven


----------



## Kevin001

The Prestige (2006).....great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Hearts (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sunshine Boys (1975)


----------



## Toad Licker

Fools Rush In


----------



## shygymlover

southpaw


----------



## Toad Licker

Car Wash


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bag Of Hammers


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The 40 year old virgin


----------



## ourwater

American Sniper [2014]


----------



## Ally

Minions


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching Spanglish.


----------



## ericj

Inside Out, with my reclusive girlfriend, her reclusive best friend, and her best friend's ultra-reclusive husband. We hadn't seen those two since the wedding back in early May.


----------



## mr hoang

Harold and Kumar escape from Guantanamo Bay


----------



## Kevin001

The Bourne Identity


----------



## Toad Licker

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker

The Broken Circle Breakdown


----------



## ourwater

Unfinished Business [2015]


----------



## Kevin001

Step Brothers


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Chimères


----------



## karenw

Despicable Me


----------



## ourwater

Meet Dave [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Seven Pounds [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien


----------



## Toad Licker

Aliens


----------



## baskerville

'On the Waterfront,' with Marlon Brando.

I'm sure it was a good film when it first came out, when there was so little to compare it with! Almost forgot what black and white films, with no CGI were like. :shock

Best line; "I coulda been a contender. I coulda been somebody, instead of a bum, which is what I am..."


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## RaeWolf

Super 8.


----------



## Kevin001

Unfriended


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirteen Conversations About One Thing


----------



## TenYears

Autumn in New York

I give it 4/10

Reeeeally sappy, pretty cliché love story, with a predictable ending.


----------



## IcedOver

Went to _Eyes Wide Shut_ in the theater as part of a year-long Kubrick series. I've watched this twice before -- both in the theater when it was originally released. Back in '99 I loved it and was able to get totally into it. Yesterday was the total opposite. I found it thin, obvious, heavy handed and overwrought, with a Cruise performance that does not hold up.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

Melancholia


----------



## TommyW

"The Rock" with Sean Connery and Nic Cage.


----------



## CWe

Night of The Living Dead (1990)


----------



## karenw

Meet The Fockers


----------



## Kevin001

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Perspicacious

Tomboy (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Billy Bathgate


----------



## JustThisGuy

Wanted








Gunpalooza with 'splosions. I had to turn my brain off to get through the last 1/3rd of the film. No where near as fun and creative as the comic it's "based" on.


----------



## Toad Licker

Road to Perdition


----------



## green9206

Whiplash


----------



## Charmander

"Silver Linings Playbook" to see what all the fuss was about.
Then World War Z.
Currently watching Leon the Professional


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> "Silver Linings Playbook" to see what all the fuss was about.
> Then World War Z.
> Currently watching Leon the Professional


I was going to watch the international edition of Leon sometime this week. I've had it forever.

How'd you like SLP? I liked it. In my head, I thought it was a sports comedy for some reason. Much more than that. But now you can understand parts of Tumblr now! 

Oh, and WWZ? I watched it in theatres and thought it was ok. Watched the extended version on Netflix and didn't notice any extra scenes or anything. *shrug*


----------



## natsume

Girl, Interrupted. I also saw Paper Towns last Saturday and I absolutely adored it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Toad Licker

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kick-*** 2









Lot more nerfed. It just had cursing mostly. No ultra violence like the first. Still enjoyed it.


----------



## Barakiel

When Marnie Was There


----------



## Toad Licker

WiseGirls


----------



## Staceylea

Run all night


----------



## Kevin001

Lethal Weapon 4......my favorite one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Salem Falls


----------



## mr hoang

Minions. Cant believe I watched it in theatres.


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> I was going to watch the international edition of Leon sometime this week. I've had it forever.
> 
> How'd you like SLP? I liked it. In my head, I thought it was a sports comedy for some reason. Much more than that. But now you can understand parts of Tumblr now!
> 
> Oh, and WWZ? I watched it in theatres and thought it was ok. Watched the extended version on Netflix and didn't notice any extra scenes or anything. *shrug*


I'm not much of a romance film lover but it was pretty decent. 

Yeah I've seen both versions of WWZ and didn't really notice anything. It was an okay film but I didn't expect it to be that good anyway.

Leon was amazing though! I've been holding out on watching it and it was well worth it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Weeks


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker

Kinky Boots


----------



## RubixQ

Perfect Creature [2006]


----------



## darlieq

The Others.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching Winter's Bone


----------



## shelbster18

Disney's Inside Out. I loved it! It's my new favorite Disney movie. ^.^


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bone Collector


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Aeiou

Alpha dog.
Can't believe this actually happened.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/16636250/ns/dateline_nbc/t/real-story-behind-alpha-dog/#.Vb0LzbPtmko


----------



## Kevin001

That's My Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## ourwater

Pessi and Illusia [1984]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## ourwater

Стеклянные бусы [1978]


----------



## Toad Licker

Failing Better


----------



## ourwater

Corpo celeste [2011]


----------



## TryingMara

Housesitter


----------



## Conviction07

Furious 7.


----------



## wmu'14

Pompeii (2014)

I've been wanting to watch it as it has both Kit Harington and Emily Browning in it. Although the black guy steals the show.
The volcano eruption was really cool.
It got a lot of flack for being so similar to Gladiator but I liked that as it showed how brutal the Romans could be and that they had it coming for them.
Some of the effects were bad (and I don't normally complain about them) and it reminded me of a Sy-fy channel movie though. Some of the acting was bad too (and I don't normally complain about that either)

It's not a great movie by any means, but it's entertaining and that's all I'm looking for. 

4/5


----------



## ourwater

A Cry From Within (Sebastien) [2014]


----------



## Dregine

Inception


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> Leon was amazing though! I've been holding out on watching it and it was well worth it.


Finishing up *Leon - The Professional*. Nice walk down memory lane. The Blu Ray skipped about 5 minutes of it, so that sucked. But the extended version was still cool.










Edit: Seems someone posted it on YT. Saw what I missed.

Here's the extended cut. HD!


----------



## Ally

The Other Woman but I couldn't quite finish it, it was that bad :/


----------



## Kevin001

Straw Dogs (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

GoodFellas


----------



## Toad Licker

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## Toad Licker

Changeling


----------



## Ally

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Mighty Joe Young


----------



## WinterDave

Jurassic World, okay but dumb, and a total rip off of the original....

I will say though that Ron Howard's daughter is absolutely hot!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Panic Room


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Stranger


----------



## IveGotToast

A Single Man


----------



## wmu'14

50 First Dates (2004)

My coworkers bring it up a lot due to the spam jokes.
It was good, not great. I can't really find a big dislike of it. It wasn't so much a comedy as a drama.

4/5


----------



## Kevin001

Dark Places


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Stepfather (2009)


----------



## WhoDey85

Southpaw with @Dying note. Thanks Allyson


----------



## brothersport

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Grande


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bucket List


----------



## Toad Licker

Generation Gap


----------



## JustThisGuy

Conan the Barbarian (2011)








Can't call this a remake, really. This is nothing like the original's story. It's its own thing. Not that I've read every Conan story, but this could be another from the books/comics. Idk. It was ok. Ok sword and sorcery story.


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete


----------



## Aloe vera

The Maze Runner


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete Kills


----------



## TryingMara

The Rewrite


----------



## RubixQ

The Infidel [2010]


----------



## cat001

Death Bed: The Bed That Eats (1977)


----------



## Kevin001

The Lucky One


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Compliance


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Big Mommas House 2 (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Saw II


----------



## Toad Licker

Cement


----------



## RubixQ

Grosse Pointe Blank [1997]


----------



## Were

Stranger Than Fiction, very interesting screenplay.


----------



## AllieG

Trainwreck. It had some funny moments but I feel it just dragged on for too long. It would have been a lot better if it was shortened like 30 minutes or so.


----------



## ourwater

Barbie The Pearl Princess [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Doom [2005]


----------



## ourwater

Predator [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hart's War


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## Kevin001

Halloween (2007) theatrical version.


----------



## PhiloS0phia

Fury road
An awesome movie !


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## ourwater

Hellraiser Bloodline [1996]


----------



## Kevin001

The Vow (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Gran Torino


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue-Eyed Butcher


----------



## Toad Licker

You've Got Mail


----------



## Toad Licker

Day Night Day Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Canyon


----------



## wmu'14

Apache Territory 

Apparently it gets docked for being a stereotypical Western, but I really liked it.
5/5 No complaints, fun


----------



## IveGotToast

The Manchurian Candidate - 1962


----------



## TryingMara

Wedding Crashers


----------



## ourwater

Snow White and the Magic Mirror [1994]


----------



## Kevin001

Beetlejuice.........a classic.


----------



## ourwater

Léon: The Professional [1994]


----------



## ourwater

Voyage En Chine [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Air America


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop II


----------



## Toad Licker

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## andbreathme

Unbroken


----------



## ourwater

The Road to Guantanamo [2006]


----------



## ourwater

The Official Story [1985]


----------



## Watching

They Live. 
Carpenter classic paranoia fuel. Evidently Roddy Piper died recently though.


----------



## Cedric Bolden

Yesterday I saw the most recent Mission Impossible movie.


----------



## alienjunkie

fat girl
fuked me up


----------



## The Linux Guy

alienjunkie said:


> fat girl
> fuked me up


That's a movie?


----------



## alienjunkie

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> That's a movie?


ye lmao not a gd one


----------



## Watching

Nightcrawler. 2014.

Felt uncomfortably close to looking at my own life. Jake's getting a ghoulish tint about his work lately.


----------



## Toad Licker

Boogeyman


----------



## Toad Licker

The Island of Dr. Moreau (1977)


----------



## TryingMara

The Gift


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> The Gift


How was it? Is it worth seeing?


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> How was it? Is it worth seeing?


It was enjoyable but a little slow. I heard someone else say they thought it was a bit drawn out. I liked it, but I'm surprised the reviews have been as good as they've been.


----------



## Toad Licker

What the Deaf Man Heard


----------



## TryingMara

Cedric Bolden said:


> Yesterday I saw the most recent Mission Impossible movie.


Did you like it? I heard it was great.


----------



## The Linux Guy

alienjunkie said:


> ye lmao not a gd one


You might not agree with me but I think that swearing in movies has gone too far.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## The Linux Guy

The Hobbit - Unexpected Journey.


----------



## Toad Licker

P.S. I Love You


----------



## Kevin001

War of the Worlds (2005)


----------



## HenDoggy

the skeleton twins, i suggest ya'll check it out. it's pretty depressing though


----------



## Cedric Bolden

Yea it was good. It had good action with a good mix of some funny moments. I would say it is worth going to see.



TryingMara said:


> Did you like it? I heard it was great.


----------



## ourwater

Act of Violence [1979]


----------



## Kevin001

The Best of Me


----------



## ourwater

Barely Lethal [2015]


----------



## SouthWest

_LA Confidential_ (1997) - "Off the record, on the Q.T. and very hush-hush."


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of the Garden


----------



## Kevin001

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## karenw

Life of Pi


----------



## Toad Licker

Mindhunters


----------



## TryingMara

Mission: Impossible- Rogue Nation


----------



## Toad Licker

Remember Me


----------



## TryingMara

Wedding Crashers


----------



## ourwater

Patrik, Age 1.5 [2008]


----------



## reynoso16

Belle de jour


----------



## Toad Licker

The Invasion (2007)


----------



## SENNA

Marvel


----------



## Credere

A Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## Toad Licker

Nearlyweds


----------



## Toad Licker

Beowulf (2007)


----------



## Wirt

Jesus friggin Christ, grave of the fireflies


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

silver linings playbook


----------



## TenYears

The Fast and the Furious. I never get tired of that movie. Total awesomeness.


----------



## Kevin001

Transformers: Dark of the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crazies


----------



## Toad Licker

Private School


----------



## Toad Licker

Some Kind of Hero


----------



## SENNA

Big hero 6


----------



## TryingMara

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Beyond Sherwood Forest


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fisher King


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## Galilea

Miss Granny. ^-^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

X-Men Days of Future Past


----------



## Blue2015

The Grand Budapest Hotel, not my taste.


----------



## Barakiel

The Cat Returns


----------



## Kevin001

Se7en.......I love that movie.


----------



## ourwater

Lotta flyttar hemifrån [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumberer: When Harry Met Lloyd


----------



## CharlieDowncast

Charlie Countryman


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching Say Anything.


----------



## TenYears

Boogie Nights

Wow.

I can def relate to the cocaine use, rolling up dollar bills to snort it, or using straws from McDonalds, and we also used.to shoot it up, until the needles we used were dull. I remember waiting for my dealer in a house full of addicts, or on a bad day waiting for a runner to come back with it. I remember several occasions where a woman offered different things, just for a hit, or a line. I never did anything like that I mean, I always wanted as much coke as I could get so I never gave up cash or the product. Parties were the worst. Ffs. I remember one of the times I bought an 8 balll and everyone was partying and.hooking up and doing shots. And the next morning looked like.a.nuclear holocaust. Actually driving through that neighborhood where we used to score was bad. The runners would try to yell at my car with my friends to pull over, when we were just passing through.

There are so many more things I could comment on in that movie but it would take up pages.

Awesome flick.

From what Ive read and come to understand about that time period.(some of which I grew up in)its a pretty accurate account of what happened.


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle Buck


----------



## cat001

Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Kevin001

cat001 said:


> Killer Klowns from Outer Space


Classic.


----------



## Toad Licker

Nora Roberts' High Noon


----------



## Kevin001

The Change-Up


----------



## Toad Licker

Fire in the Sky


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nightmare Nanny


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Ted 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Only You


----------



## WhiteKitty

I haven't seen any films in awhile, strangely....but I watched some anime on Netflix:

I'll list only this one, Moribito: Guardian of the Spirit, because it so badly needs more love (watched fully twice now! it is so beautiful you would be missing out so much by avoiding it...it's got themes of overcoming sorrows, lots of character building, supernatural stuff that isn't over the top, some romance that really wants to blossom even if it doesn't quite get time to do so, lovely music made FOR the anime, not the other way around if you get my point...and the art is nice. I felt at peace watching it). Also, studio Production I.G, need I say more XD? they area always A+ level.


----------



## Kevin001

White House Down


----------



## TryingMara

Oculus


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Akita

Pacific Rim, one of my absolute favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Lover's Revenge


----------



## mr hoang

American Pie 1


----------



## Toad Licker

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Monkeygirl

ant man


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## ourwater

Lola auf der Erbse [2014]


----------



## mr hoang

The Sixth Sense


----------



## drumcrush

The Amazing Spider-Man II


----------



## IcedOver

_A.I. Artificial Intelligence_ in the theater. Back in 2001 I loved this and went to it three times in the theater. Yesterday it was playing again as the final film in a year-long Kubrick series (even though this is very much a Spielberg film). In its original release, it was pretty obvious that it had some huge problems and miscues, including much of the ending. However, it was easier to overlook those problems then. Yesterday it wasn't so easy, and I didn't like it as much as I thought I did.


----------



## Kevin001

Awake (2007)


----------



## meghankira

if i stay


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Terminator: Genisys

Terminators, terminators everywhere. Still couldn't make a good movie though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mozart & the Whale


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Face on the Milk Carton


----------



## RubixQ

X The Unknown [1956]


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight


----------



## Methodical

Pitfall (1948 )


----------



## ourwater

Foreign Letters [2012]


----------



## darlieq

Monster's Ball.


----------



## BackToThePast

Detective Heart of America: The Final Freedom


----------



## Kevin001

Sinister


----------



## Toad Licker

Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet II


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatchet III


----------



## TryingMara

Shattered


----------



## ourwater

Riddick [2013]


----------



## Barakiel

Princess Mononoke


----------



## mattmc

Hellraiser


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker

Thicker Than Water


----------



## Toad Licker

Vamps


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell's Kitchen ( 1998 )


----------



## ourwater

Gurov and Anna [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Vengeance


----------



## Toad Licker

The Names of Love


----------



## Kevin001

The Curse of Downers Grove......not bad, I needed a pick me up today.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Outdoors


----------



## Toad Licker

Flannel Pajamas


----------



## Charmander

Trainspotting
District 9
American Psycho


----------



## Kevin001

Wanted (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Enemy [2013]


----------



## SouthWest

I was half-watching the Evil Dead remake last night. I've seen it before and it's not bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Homefront (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gate (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

Pack of Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## Nekomata

Fantastic Four.

I think I prefer the first one rather than the reboot.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The Thing,

by John Carpenter..

I LOVE a* STRONG *all male cast.. And Kurt Russell? HAWT!!

When i saw the credits, it said Tom Waites played "Windows"..

Could that be the same Tom Waites - the singer/songwriter/musician?


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> The Thing,
> 
> by John Carpenter..
> 
> I LOVE a* STRONG *all male cast.. And Kurt Russell? HAWT!!
> 
> When i saw the credits, it said Tom Waites played "Windows"..
> 
> Could that be the same Tom Waites - the singer/songwriter/musician?


Nope. That's the actor Thomas G. Waites, not Tom Waits the singer.


----------



## Methodical

Vargtimmen (1968 )


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Toad Licker said:


> Rabbit Hole
> 
> Nope. That's the actor Thomas G. Waites, not Tom Waits the singer.


Hey thanks!

I wanted to see more work from him, actually. He was the one that was also supposed to be the leading male of the movie* "Warriors",* he kept getting on the director's nerve (Walter Hill?), because he wanted to improv his script.

It didn't work out, so he was replaced. He did get the one small part at the director's cut of the movie. He was the actor at the beginning of the movie where he gets thrown under a train.

:frown2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

6 ways to sundown.


----------



## ourwater

Ida [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

Mean Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## Kevin001

Now You See Me


----------



## TryingMara

What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## Monkeygirl

sinister


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## Toad Licker

Dutch (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Near Dark (1987)


----------



## naptime

Went to see Mission Impossible last weekend. Much better then I thought it would be.


----------



## Perkins

Vanilla Sky (2001)

No.


----------



## wmu'14

Easy A (2010)
Emma Stone was REALLY GOOD in this.
5/5

Castaway (2000)
The parts where he's on the island is REALLY GOOD. This movie is stereotypical 'make a lovestory out of every movie.' The drama on the island is plenty interesting enough. That being said, I did like seeing how his life has changed for the worse. Still this is overrated.
4/5


----------



## PanchoGordo

*The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel*

Beautiful colors and excellent photography. Story-line is underwhelming at first but gets better as it goes on.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## cak

The Guest or Dr. Dolittle


----------



## Kevin001

Face/Off (1997)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sessions


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Bone Collector.


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## shelbster18

Ghosts of Mars

Was like some weird, futuristic type dystopian cannibalistic movie. It was pretty decent.


----------



## karenw

American Pie 2


----------



## layitontheline

Grizzly Man :crying:


----------



## Toad Licker

Before Sunset


----------



## Toad Licker

Alpha Dog


----------



## ourwater

Soaked In Bleach [2015]


----------



## Kevin001

The Boy Next Door (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker

2010


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruins


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Like its 1999


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Souls


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Macbeth


----------



## IcedOver

I exposed myself to The Cinematic Stylings of Josh Trank, a guy who's currently getting crapped on because of the failure of _Fantastic Four_, and who has been fired from directing one of the _Star Wars_ spinoffs because of it. I rented his previous film _Chronicle_ on DVD from Netflix. That movie got some good reviews, but for me it just didn't work. Went to _Fantastic Four_ today and while it's a pretty bad movie compared to what it could have been had it been more like the classic versions in the comics, it's not nearly as awful as some people are saying. As far as enduring a bad movie, I'd rather sit through something like this than put myself through watching something that strives to be more but is really a total artistic failure, such as _Interstellar_.


----------



## Kevin001

Jeepers Creepers 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider


----------



## layitontheline

Au Hasard Balthazar


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from New York


----------



## karenw

Dodgeball


----------



## Toad Licker

Inhuman Resources


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Only lovers left alive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Titan A.E.


----------



## Kevin001

Jennifer's Body


----------



## mr hoang

Kevin001 said:


> Jennifer's Body


Be honest. Megan Fox is the only reason you watched this movie &#128517;


----------



## Kevin001

mr hoang said:


> Be honest. Megan Fox is the only reason you watched this movie &#128517;


:yes


----------



## Chasingclouds

Gosh that hard to remember... maybe a disney/harry potter movie. I have several that I watch over and over again in the evening just to calm myself.


----------



## Toad Licker

November (2004)


----------



## TryingMara

No Escape


----------



## Toad Licker

The Purge


----------



## Toad Licker

The Heavenly Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

The Love Letter ( 1998 )


----------



## Kevin001

Magic Mike XXL......not bad.


----------



## i suck at life

changeling.. it came on netflix, and i remember really wanting to see that movie 7 years ago when it came out lol
ended up being pretty good


----------



## jcllcj

God Bless America, pretty good movie


----------



## Were

layitontheline said:


> Grizzly Man :crying:


I love that movie, did you find it funny at all? I think it's a tragicomedy.


----------



## layitontheline

Were said:


> I love that movie, did you find it funny at all? I think it's a tragicomedy.


It's one of my favorites. Sad, funny, inspiring. I'd definitely refer to it as a tragicomedy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drag Me to Hell


----------



## mr hoang

A documentary on netflix called on the way to school. It was inspiring but also you feel sad for them for what they go through just to make it to school everyday. They made me laugh a bit too.
A must see for everyone who could use a different perspective.


----------



## Toad Licker

Arachnophobia


----------



## Toad Licker

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Ally

Trainwreck


----------



## Kevin001

The Best of Me


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I'm with lucy


----------



## Kevin001

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## Farideh

Grown Ups 2. It was too stupid. The first one is better.


----------



## TryingMara

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## joolz

A Haunted House 2.

Worst Wayans horror spoof I've seen.


----------



## Mitko

Session 9.

Great movie, great ending.


----------



## samiisprink

Southpaw


----------



## Kevin001

Kingsman: The Secret Service.......the ending was the best part.


----------



## ourwater

I Am Curious-Blue [1968]


----------



## shyguy07

Rogue Nation


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Cloudy Skies

Silence of the Lambs (1991)

Really eerie movie, but the plot is amazing. Definitely recommend if you don't get creeped out too easily.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gravity (2013)


----------



## Kevin001

Blade II


----------



## refined_rascal

The Dark Knight trilogy. Probably the only DC/Marvel adaptation I can stand.


----------



## SouthWest

_Cold in July _(2014) - there seems to be a John Carpenter-influenced resurgence happening lately.


----------



## Goopus

The Salton Sea.


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive Angry


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Solid Perfect


----------



## Barakiel

Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## IcedOver

_I Spit on Your Corpse, I Piss on Your Grave_ -- It's a zero-budget, shot-on-video homage to _I Spit on Your Grave_. Pretty awful, with dreadful acting.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Switch


----------



## Nameless001

Stand By Me


----------



## RubixQ

Good Will Hunting [1997]

Classic with Matt Damon and the great Robin Williams.


----------



## ourwater

Pietje Bell II: De Jacht op de Tsarenkroon [2003]


----------



## mistylouwho

Sinister 2


----------



## baskerville

Jupiter Ascending. It was okay. A bit wearisome, towards the final act. 4/10


----------



## Kevin001

mistylouwho said:


> Sinister 2


How was it? I want to see it so bad.


----------



## mr hoang

I just watched Whiplash. Great story, great acting. At first I was like what the hell is this. But it grew on me once I understood what they were trying to do.


----------



## Kevin001

The Collector


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocketeer


----------



## karenw

Extraordinary Measures


----------



## Toad Licker

The New Guy


----------



## refined_rascal

The Crucible.


----------



## PoppySeed

Annie 2014


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## green9206

Snatch. 
It was a weird comedy movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lolita


----------



## Barakiel

Porco Rosso


----------



## mistylouwho

Kevin001 said:


> How was it? I want to see it so bad.


It was good! I think the first one was scarier. They made this one a little more... gruesome..and less scary. I looked away a lot.. haha. I liked how it ended.

I also saw the first one at home and saw this one in theaters. So that might be why I thought the first one was scarier. I have a creepy house.....


----------



## Kevin001

mistylouwho said:


> It was good! I think the first one was scarier. They made this one a little more... gruesome..and less scary. I looked away a lot.. haha. I liked how it ended.
> 
> I also saw the first one at home and saw this one in theaters. So that might be why I thought the first one was scarier. I have a creepy house.....


O, wow.......I can't wait to see it. I thought the first one was very suspenseful.


----------



## CosmicLow

Interstellar, one of my favorite movies.


----------



## samiisprink

^ thats a bomb movie and awesome soundtrack

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## Toad Licker

Reeker


----------



## Toad Licker

No Man's Land: The Rise of Reeker


----------



## layitontheline

Going Clear: Scientology & the Prison of Belief


----------



## Toad Licker

Them (2006)


----------



## malteser

Barakiel said:


> Porco Rosso


Oh what's this like? 

Last movie I watched was My Neighbour Totoro which I love :heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## Kevin001

Con Air


----------



## ourwater

Dark Places [2015]


----------



## IcedOver

_Tetsuo: The Iron Man _on DVD from Netflix. Pretty empty and mostly sucked even though some scenes were effectively surreal. Good thing it was only 67 minutes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## Kevin001

Annabelle (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## Kevin001

Predator 2 (currently)


----------



## EdHamden

Last time i watched The Avengers movie. This is one of the best movie i ever watched.


----------



## ourwater

Mystic India [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## SENNA

The transporter


----------



## Toad Licker

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## green9206

Saw I - 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## mr hoang

Wild ...on netflix...7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## green9206

Saw II - 8/10


----------



## Kevin001

The Rookie (2002)


----------



## shelbster18

Borat...It's about time I got to see this movie. I bought it for only $2. I loved it.

Bad Lieutenant. Never have cared for any of Nicholas Cage's movies until I saw this. It sort of takes you into the mind of a person that does drugs. His character was creepy.


----------



## layitontheline

A Summer at Grandpa's (1984)


----------



## IcedOver

_Eden Lake_ on DVD from Netflix. Pretty damned decent despite some (perhaps necessary) "convenient" plot points. A couple (Michael Fassbender before he really got popular, and Kelly Reilly) go for a weekend vacation to a little lake and run afoul of some young hooligans. Check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bicentennial Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Fifty Pills


----------



## samiisprink

The Taking of Deborah Logan


----------



## Cheesecake

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## Toad Licker

Striking Distance


----------



## Toad Licker

Beau Jest ( 2008 )


----------



## Charmander

Battle Royale
Rocky


----------



## Barakiel

The Kingdom of Dreams and Madness (most of it anyway)


----------



## IveGotToast

Blue Ruin


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Creep.


----------



## My Hearse

Mr. Robot.


----------



## meandernorth

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Keyah

Back to the future


----------



## ineverwipe

Hot tub time machine


----------



## Jammer25

*Mad Max Fury Road*

Awesome action movie.


----------



## Ally

Kiki's Delivery Service :grin2:


----------



## SENNA

Senna. dvd, anyone into motor racing watch it


----------



## mr hoang

Nightcrawler...8/10 enoyed it despite being a bit weird.


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker

Comic Book Villains


----------



## Hylar

Ally said:


> Kiki's Delivery Service :grin2:


I saw that recently as well, and loved it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## green9206

Saw IV - 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Pollyanna


----------



## Seegan

Inner Demons


----------



## SouthWest

_Dead of Night_ (1974) - Vietnam/zombie horror


----------



## mr hoang

The 100 year old man that climbed out the window and disappeared. Was hilarious. Really enjoyed it despite having to use subtitles. If you have netflix, I recommend this movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jonah Hex


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Kevin001

Jason X


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Scrub-Zero said:


> Ghost in the Shell - *9/10*
> Ghost in the Shell: Innocence - *8/10*
> Haven - *7/10*
> Fearless - *10/10*


Ghost in the Shell is awesome! I really like the SAC version.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

GhostlyWolf said:


> Ghost in the Shell is awesome! I really like the SAC version.


SAC is great. I'm slowly watching second gig right now and enjoying it. I want to try Arise too when i'm done with sac season 2.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Scrub-Zero said:


> SAC is great. I'm slowly watching second gig right now and enjoying it. I want to try Arise too when i'm done with sac season 2.


I wasn't really a fan of Arise. It was nice but I will always love SAC the most for GITS. I just prefer more action and I like the way Kusanagi was designed. Enjoy the 2nd GIG ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

The Discoverers


----------



## WineKitty

In the middle of "Boyhood". Not sure I can see it through. Been pretty boring overall.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Body of Lies.. decent


----------



## Nekomata

The Babadook.


----------



## mr hoang

The Bucket list. 8/10
Not afraid to admit I got teary eyed at the end.
Great closing song too. John Mayer - Say


----------



## IcedOver

_Kill List _on Blu-ray from Netflix. Read that it was pretty good but it mostly sucked/was inconsequential. The most annoying feature was that the two leads were marble-mouthed Brits who were almost impossible to understand.


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## mr hoang

Billy Madison...hilarious. Adam Sandler rocks. That teacher was sexy 💖


----------



## Kevin001

Freddy vs Jason


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman II: The Return of Durant


----------



## Toad Licker

Darkman III: Die Darkman Die


----------



## green9206

Saw all the SAW movies 
SAW I - 9/10
SAW II- 8/10
SAW III - 6/10
SAW IV - 5/10
SAW V - 7/10
SAW VI - 8/10
SAW VII - 7/10


Toad Licker said:


> Darkman III: Die Darkman Die


Do you watch movies in fast forward? Coz you seem to finish watching every movie in an hour or so each looking at your posts.


----------



## Kevin001

God's Not Dead


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe

Dear White People


----------



## mr hoang

The hot chick


----------



## Kevin001

The Gallows.....so dumb but I had to see it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker

Forever Young (1992)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serendipity


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely


----------



## ourwater

Outbreak [1995]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark was the night


----------



## ourwater

Mouchette [1967]


----------



## tiacxx

Love, Rosie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

The Uninvited (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Ghosthouse [1988]


----------



## ourwater

L'avion [2005]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

We are still here.


----------



## Toad Licker

Family Trap


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## RubixQ

The Breakfast Club [1985]

_Don't you forget about me!_


----------



## MondKrabbe

Rambo: First Blood.
Haven't watched it in awhile but damn that final monologue got me teary eyed. And if you know enough about the movie to know there's an alternate ending, it just makes it so much sadder.


----------



## TryingMara

Wedding Crashers

(Yay! Was just thinking about it, then I found it on tv).


----------



## Kevin001

The House Bunny (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Blade Runner (1982)


----------



## darlieq

The Breakfast Club.


----------



## samiisprink

Let's Talk About Sex 
A very good documentary about the U.S. sex education


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker

Case 39


----------



## Kevin001

Sinister (currently)


----------



## Kevin001

6 Souls


----------



## Toad Licker

Gulliver's Travels (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Toad Licker

Afternoon Delight (2013)


----------



## Charmander

There Will Be Blood (2007)

Sleepy Hollow (1999)


----------



## Kevin001

The Orphan (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns II


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Itty Bitty Titty Committee


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Starry eyes.


----------



## Kevin001

Se7en (currently)


----------



## zodela

12 Monkeys - It's gets better each time I see it.


----------



## mr hoang

The secret life of walter smitty


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## knowlife

Masters of the universe


----------



## Toad Licker

Toolbox Murders


----------



## baskerville

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## TryingMara

A Walk in the Woods


----------



## Kevin001

The Lucky One


----------



## mr hoang

Interstellar.... on netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pallbearer


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Dracule Untold


----------



## ourwater

Catch Me If You Can [2002]


----------



## ourwater

Implicated [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## ourwater

Hour of the Star [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## TryingMara

karenw said:


> I may go to see the 2015 one at the weekend :grin2:


Nick Nolte is pretty funny in it. It's worth seeing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gangster Squad


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Kevin001

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Toad Licker

Bikini Spring Break


----------



## Kevin001

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## shelbster18

Safe Haven

My mom gave me this to watch and got me to read the book. It was really good. Different from what I usually like but it was interesting how the dramatic scenes with an alcoholic and the romance were played out. The acting was very well put together. One of the very few romance movies I've seen and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman Returns


----------



## Toad Licker

Cries in the Dark


----------



## SilentStrike

The Man from U.N.C.L.E


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Blood Moon(2014)


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Garden [1949]


----------



## TenYears

Breakfast at Tiffany's. (I'm catching up on some older ones I should have but have never seen).

Wow. Audrey Hepburn is just amazing, so beautiful, absolutely drop-dead gorgeous. Those eyes, they just...hypnotize you, the kind of eyes you could get seriously lost in. And so funny, and so talented and so....just, amazing, really.

10/10
I will def watch this one again.


----------



## joolz

The Human Centipede III (Final Sequence). What a brilliant movie.


----------



## ourwater

The Fifth Element [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Red: Werewolf Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shanghai Express(1932)


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Van Wilder


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## RubixQ

The Quiet American [2001]

Michael Caine and Brendan Fraser were excellent. The setting reminded me a lot of The English Patient: the love triangle, the war torn background and the vistas. Unlike that though Caines character and story of the old man being usurped of the life he had managed to keep you gripped throughout. It does better what The English Patient tried to do in half the time.


----------



## Kevin001

Still Alice


----------



## TryingMara

Funny Farm

Love this movie


----------



## Kevin001

Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mad Max: Fury Road








Think it's the best Mad Max film I've seen. I enjoyed myself. Linear plot, sure, but the character's desperation was real. Good stuff.


----------



## cak

Hot Pursuit


----------



## Toad Licker

Cadillac Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Disorganized Crime


----------



## Toad Licker

Never Let Me Go


----------



## joolz

Ender's Game.

Not as good as the book.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

Maximum Overdrive....


kinda wished I hadn't.


----------



## TryingMara

Black Mass


----------



## Kevin001

The Longest Ride


----------



## ourwater

Santa Sangre [1990]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Cooties








Funny horror-comedy. Infected chicken nuggets affect children _only_ by making them weird zombies and the school staff have to deal with these ravenous, cannibal kids. It's like The Crazies mixed with Zombieland due to the fact that they are alive and have some cognitive faculties, like opening doors and using tools.

Thought I'd start off October early, and I chose a goodie, imo.


----------



## Were

Nightcrawler, great anti-capitalist movie, Jake Gyllenhaal lost weight for the role, he was very good, also he cut his hand filming this scene and had to get stitches, he should have got an oscar nomination.


----------



## Telliblah

Eraserhead. A very sweet and heartwarming romantic comedy.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Sdistant

The Visit


----------



## Toad Licker

Liar Liar


----------



## TryingMara

Wedding Crashers (yet again)



JustThisGuy said:


> Cooties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny horror-comedy. Infected chicken nuggets affect children _only_ by making them weird zombies and the school staff have to deal with these ravenous, cannibal kids. It's like The Crazies mixed with Zombieland due to the fact that they are alive and have some cognitive faculties, like opening doors and using tools.
> 
> Thought I'd start off October early, and I chose a goodie, imo.


I had wanted to see that..now I want to see it even more, haha.


----------



## Harbinger1

straight outta compton. fun first half, self indulgent second half. iit was okay


----------



## refined_rascal

The man from nowhere


----------



## Toad Licker

American Loser


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Anti-Social


----------



## RaspberrySpider

The last one I watched was Unbroken, really good film


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Snake Moan


----------



## Overdrive

Entourage, boring as ****


----------



## Bonfiya

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Mulholland drive


----------



## Depo

The Gallows, what a bunch of ****. These found footage horror movies are getting worse every year.


----------



## NoHobbies

Everest in Imax.


----------



## JustThisGuy

dontwaitupforme said:


> Mulholland drive


Ooo, good film. Love certain movies that make you go, "Wtf?!" the entire time.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

JustThisGuy said:


> Ooo, good film. Love certain movies that make you go, "Wtf?!" the entire time.


Ikr? Love David Lynch.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name is Nobody


----------



## Toad Licker

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Sdistant

The Visit


----------



## Kevin001

The Lazarus Effect


----------



## Toad Licker

Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## Toad Licker

Too Young to Die?


----------



## Kevin001

The Bourne Ultimatum (currently)


----------



## mr hoang

Coldwater...crazy movie....didnt end the way i thought it would.


----------



## baskerville

The fault in our stars. Pretty faithful to the book. Only watch it with somebody who doesn't mind seeing you blubbering like an idiot!


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## ourwater

Pippi Longstocking [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ellie Parker


----------



## Toad Licker

Purple Violets


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pay the Ghost.


----------



## TryingMara

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Captain America: The Winter Soldier


Omg.....that movie is so badass.


----------



## eukz

Ex Machina
Time Lapse


----------



## Kevin001

Don Jon (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Collateral Damage


----------



## Toad Licker

House of D


----------



## karenw

Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## Mur

Session 9


----------



## ourwater

Missing in America [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses


----------



## ourwater

Bitva za Moskvu [1985]


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

The Strangers


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

Kevin001 said:


> Don Jon (2013)


Was It Good?


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive


----------



## Kevin001

darkangelrebekah7 said:


> Was It Good?


I liked it......very relatable.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Last Shift.


----------



## Kevin001

Iron Man 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## Toad Licker

Slow Burn


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Overdrive

I Dream Of Wires


----------



## Toad Licker

The Circle (2000)


----------



## Kevin001

Ted 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Slap Her ... She's French


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother and Child


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

Orphan


----------



## Toad Licker

Johnny Be Good


----------



## wmu'14

Fantastic Mr. Fox (2009)

Saw this the year it came out as a friend LOVED it.
I LOVE the first act, Act 2 slows down, and then Act 3 is brilliant again.

Very creative and funny.

5/5


----------



## Harbinger1

A history of violence. Really quite something


----------



## Toad Licker

God Is Great, and I'm Not


----------



## Mitko

Donnie Darko (2001).

It was kind of confusing so I had to read an explanation after watching it.


----------



## Kevin001

Paper Towns.....not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## RubixQ

*Shut Up Crime*



Mitko said:


> Donnie Darko (2001).


I think it's one of those films you have to watch a second time for everything to click into place 

Super [2010]

A difficult film to describe. When I started watching it I felt it lacked when compared to Kick-***; the lead wasn't quite as relatable and the humour and action were slower paced. Ellen Page's character didn't fully come in until around the hour mark and seemed to be giving Chloe Grace Moretz a run for her money when it came to the cussing sidekick.

Where I think the film did succeed and separate itself was telling the story of Frank and his journey coming to terms with the impending seperation from his wife.

A good and bizarre film in places that should be judged on it's own merits and definately given a watch.


----------



## Kevin001

The Matrix


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Unstoppable


----------



## Toad Licker

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Bottle Rocket'

Pretty goofy movie. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

I Really Hate My Job


----------



## Toad Licker

Skipped Parts


----------



## Toad Licker

I Love You, Beth Cooper


----------



## wmu'14

Anastasia (1997)
The songs and animation are really good. Don't know why this movie gets decked down for being non-historical as it's trying to just be another Anastasia legend. There's also a couple pretty creepy sequences. Love Don Bluth. 

The Forgotten (2004)
I swear I've seen this movie before, seriously, but can't remember with who/why/when/etc. Thought it was watchable, not great not bad. Didn't like the sci-fi-ish twist.


----------



## mr hoang

I started watching mosh: the movie. Got halfway and just couldnt finish it. Was that awful. I dont know how it got that many stars.


----------



## Kevin001

A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)


----------



## Kevin001

Wes Craven's New Nightmare (1994)


----------



## RetroAesthetic

Escape Plan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Rome


----------



## Vectored Engine

Everest... didn't like it :/


----------



## karenw

The Hangover Part II


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother, May I Sleep with Danger?


----------



## Toad Licker

There's Something About Mary


----------



## SamanthaStrange

If I Stay


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## SilkyJay

I'm watching dumb and dumber and it's still as ridiculous and funny as I remember.


----------



## Helixa

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## eukz

Splice

Just eewww.


----------



## Kevin001

Secret Window (currently)


----------



## IcedOver

Went to "Eraserhead" in the theater in 35mm. With this viewing, I've been to all of Lynch's feature films in the theater (the last five during their original releases and the first five in repertory theaters). This movie is amazing, but it's not affecting me as much as it did when I was a kid, perhaps because of familiarity.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## RubixQ

Toad Licker said:


> Mad Max: Fury Road


How does it compare to the original films? 

Defendor [2009]

Another film in the same vain as Kick-*** and Super. What neither of those had was the always amazing Woody Harrelson whose portrayal of Arthur, an adult with the mind of a child, sets it apart. Where Kick-*** had the action, Super had the story, Defendor has a lot of heart.


----------



## ourwater

The Parent Trap 2 [1986]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Friday the 13th part II


----------



## JustThisGuy

RubixQ said:


> How does it compare to the original films?
> 
> Defendor [2009]
> 
> Another film in the same vain as Kick-*** and Super. What neither of those had was the always amazing Woody Harrelson whose portrayal of Arthur, an adult with the mind of a child, sets it apart. Where Kick-*** had the action, Super had the story, Defendor has a lot of heart.


Well put. People forget or haven't seen Defendor as a movie about a would-be superhero in the real world. It's good. I liked it.

Also, answering his question, I thought Fury Road was the best Mad Max yet. Not a traditionalist and am not being affected by my current dislike of Mel Gibson. It's just better in a lot of ways.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker

Violets Are Blue


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Toad Licker

We Are What We Are


----------



## IcedOver

_The Visit_. I actually kind of liked this, and was surprised that I did. It may be more accurate to say I didn't hate it. Shyamalan has made a few baaaad movies, and this has many off-key, cringe-inducing typical Shyamalan moments. However, for some reason it kind of works. It's loopy, nutty and stupid, but it's sort of fun. I also like that it's politically incorrect, and could be said to be "seniorsploitation". Beware, though, that the 13-year-old boy is a ****** who raps at least three times in the movie. You'll wish you had those minutes back.


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## PrincessV

I watched Divergent. It was sort of boring. Before that I saw Maze Runner: Scorched Trials. Now that movie was GOOD.

Wait naw, The most recent movie I watched was this Korean/Chinese movie called "Fly me to Polaris".


----------



## JustThisGuy

Chappie









I had troubles with this. Definitely no District 9. 2 hours and the first 3 quarters were kinda not entertaining. But will say that the last half hour kept me majorly interested. I'd go so far as to say it redeemed the movie for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jurassic World








I have to say, I was entertained. Lots of people said it was crap and didn't understand the haul at the box-office, but it's my second fave of the series after the first.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Too Young


----------



## Toad Licker

Moll Flanders


----------



## eukz

A serbian film...

Dafuq did I just watch


----------



## Kevin001

Now is Good......pretty sad.


----------



## Kevin001

Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter


----------



## alienjunkie

eukz said:


> A serbian film...
> 
> Dafuq did I just watch


lmfaooo me too I'd give it a 10/10 tho


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Final Girl*








"Final Girl" is a horror archetype of the surviving female lead. A trope in many horror films, especially slashers. In this instance though, she is trained preemptively to deal with the maniac(s) by an ambiguous agent under some shadow agency that's never quite defined. The concept is great, it's just that the story's execution was a bit stiff and a bit predictable, and the characterization and the character relationships left you a bit wanting in the info/entertainment department. The movie is a C. It somewhat entertained my horror heart. BUT...cool concept makes me give it a generous C+. More innovative horror like this, please.

Might I add that Abigail Breslin went from adorkable in Little Miss Sunshine to a very pretty woman.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburban Mayhem


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best of Times (1986)


----------



## Toad Licker

The River Why


----------



## TryingMara

Black River


----------



## Kevin001

Pet Sematary


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Dog Soldiers*









Fun werewolf story. Set in Scotland with the military having to take on werewolves. Good stuff. Same guy who made Descent and Descent 2, as well as Doomsday.


----------



## shelbster18

Perfect Sisters. Abigail Breslin's acting in this was superb. Such a sad movie. Almost shed a tear at the end.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

10,000 saints


----------



## Kevin001

Riding the Bullet (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy II: Lily


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The New Seduction


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The Secret Society


----------



## Kevin001

The Shining (currently)


----------



## eukz

Cloud Atlas.

Didn't like it. A "spiritual" senseless mess.


----------



## wmu'14

Taken (2009)

This was really good. Love Liam Neeson. Do I have to say how good his threat was? 5/5


----------



## Kevin001

Annabelle (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker

Slums of Beverly Hills


----------



## ourwater

Lotta 2 - Lotta flyttar hemifrån [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## kanra02

Paper Towns... waste of money


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Kevin001

kanra02 said:


> Paper Towns... waste of money


:surprise:..........I kinda liked it.


----------



## TryingMara

Steve Jobs


----------



## Perkins

kanra02 said:


> Paper Towns... waste of money


I'm not surprised. It looked awful. Glad I didn't bother.


----------



## layitontheline

Dancer in the Dark


----------



## Harbinger1

southpaw
my own private Idaho


both were just awfull


----------



## ourwater

Down Will Come Baby [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker

Walled In


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost and Delirious


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## TryingMara

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## ourwater

Space Raiders [1983]


----------



## Kevin001

Drag Me to Hell


----------



## baskerville

'The Martian,' just now, for the matinee show. Hardly anyone there. Almost a private screening. 

If you can get over the ridiculous premise that Nasa would spend billions of dollars just to try and save one man stranded on Mars, then it's pretty good-though not sure, the extreme isolation would really scare anyone with social phobia! Matt Damon's character has his computer, DVD's and music, what more does he need to keep sane? Anyway, Ridley Scott keeps the suspense going right through the film, and Matt Damon is excellent as usual. 8/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

Texas Chainsaw (3D)








It's basically like Superman Returns in that it ignores TCM 2-4 and makes it's own sequel to the original. Not great. Very predictable. All the oldschool clichés: don't smoke pot, you'll die; don't have sex, you'll die; don't be black, you'll die. Yawn. Though Leatherface has a bigger chainsaw!  Eh!? EH!?


----------



## Toad Licker

Warning Sign


----------



## Toad Licker

Dominick and Eugene


----------



## SpaceCadet93

I went and watched "The Mazer runner scorch trails" and "The Martian" this weekend both were good. The Martian was one of my favorite movies this year!


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower (1991)


----------



## ourwater

Sightseers [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Tipping Point


----------



## JustThisGuy

karenw said:


> Everest


RedLetterMedia just did there latest video on it on Half in the Bag. They liked it. Did you think it was good?



ourwater said:


> Sightseers [2012]


Wasn't that film bizarre? I liked it.


----------



## ourwater

Halloween 5 [1989]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Halloween II (2009)








It wasn't so bad, like some people have said, but it was pretty weak. Got sillier and sillier with the "White Horse" concept. Eh.


----------



## Kevin001

Dead Silence (2007)


----------



## refined_rascal

The Conjuring: Pretty good until the last half an hour or so.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## The Enemy Within

Winchester '73


----------



## Toad Licker

The Deadly Look of Love


----------



## ourwater

La Piscine [1969]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Body Bags




Old flick from '93. It's a horror anthology. Has a lot of familiar faces. The late, great Wes Craven makes an appearance in the first story. Among Mark Hamill and others in other stories. David Naughton from An American Werewolf in London. One of my favorite horror movies.

It's pretty good. It takes place in a morgue, where each body talked about holds a horror related story. It also takes place in the Halloween universe. You know, Michael Myers? This is more valid than Halloween III: Season of the Witch.

It seems to me that Carpenter, the creative mind behind this movie (and appears in it as the mortician) would've had this or the segmented stories be the future Halloween movies in the series. For those not in the know, Halloween wasn't supposed to just be just Michael Myers. That's why the third one, Season of the Witch, has nothing to do with him. He was trying to create a horror series that'd be inclusive of all sorts of tales. But studios and fans objected, so Halloween 4-8 went back to Myers. Too bad too, because it was an interesting idea.


----------



## ourwater

Annie [1982]


----------



## Hank Scorpio

The Martian
It was perfect. They couldn't put in everything from the book obviously but if you loved the book you'll love the movie.


----------



## Aeiou

I think this movie has some weaknesses (the female protagonist is portrayed as weak/unstable/disturbed but in the end she seems self-aware and strong enough to obtain what she wants; the way it ends is quite exasperated - also because I think such a situation would be immediately solved by social workers - and... too... "American"), but I liked the fact parenting is shown in a completely new way, as something that could become obsessive, unhealthy and even dangerous.
Different opinions on having a baby or not can be potentially lethal for a couple, but what if your partner flips out and wants to raise a baby in his/her own way - no matter what, even if this could be dangerous for the baby itself?


----------



## Kevin001

The Gift


----------



## refined_rascal

The Railway man. Colin Firth giving a better performance than he did in the King's speech.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## karenw

Gravity


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadly Honeymoon


----------



## ourwater

Infernal [2015]


----------



## eukz

I watched Elysium just until the half because the scientific inaccuracies gave me headaches. Specially the space station not having a roof nor a defense system, and the immigrants ship just landing on the habitable zone. Dafuq was I watching...


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Body Shots (1999)


----------



## Kevin001

Cujo


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sixth Sense


----------



## MCHB

Avengers Age of Ultron


----------



## TryingMara

The Good Son


----------



## Kevin001

Liar Liar


----------



## JustThisGuy

Dead Snow 2: Red vs. Dead








It's awesome. Better than the first. Original take on zombies. It's basically human and Russian zombies vs. Nazi zombies. It's such a riot. Recommend both movies. The second DVD, and maybe Blu-Ray, came with a little prequel comic to the entire series. The blood curse's origins. Good stuff.

A 3rd might be happening. I'm for it.


----------



## animefreak

Inside Out 

Excellent! I loved it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

John Wick


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Kevin001

Child's Play 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Finding Normal


----------



## Toad Licker

Pete's Dragon


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Prophecy II








My favorite of the series. So good. Walken as an evil angel of death. Sign me up.










Brittany Murphy was great in this as Gabriel's undead minion-revenant.


----------



## Aeiou

Inside out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## JustThisGuy

Coraline








Pretty silly, like the book. Hopefully my niece will like it, because I'm giving her the DVD tomorrow.


----------



## eukz

"I saw the devil". A totally overrated slasher.


----------



## ourwater

Julia [2008]


----------



## TryingMara

Insidious


----------



## CristianNC

kanra02 said:


> Paper Towns... waste of money


Indeed, I thought this would be a great, inspirational movie, but that girl was rather obnoxious if you ask me. I chose to watch this movie over "The Gift", which seemed like a great psychological horror.

By the way, nice avatar, Aku no Hana is a great manga! Nakamura Sawa was one hell of a character.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with the Truth


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Forger (2014), awesome movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mischief


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## Scaredypanda

Just finished watching Mononoke Hime (1997).
Studio Ghibli movies are always great.


----------



## Kevin001

Killer Klowns from Outer Space (1988)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Prophecy 3: The Ascent








Little lackluster, but I liked the ending a bit.


----------



## refined_rascal

Dead Snow 2: Red Vs Dead. Superior in every way to the original 'Dead Snow'. As zombie comedies go, this is up there with 'Shaun of the Dead'.


----------



## JustThisGuy

refined_rascal said:


> Dead Snow 2: Red Vs Dead. Superior in every way to the original 'Dead Snow'. As zombie comedies go, this is up there with 'Shaun of the Dead'.


What a coinkadink, I just watched that the other day, too. Wasn't it better? I'm so happy they made a horror/comedy sequel that surpasses the original. So much fun. Third one is in the works, I've read. Did you stay after the credits?


----------



## refined_rascal

JustThisGuy said:


> What a coinkadink, I just watched that the other day, too. Wasn't it better? I'm so happy they made a horror/comedy sequel that surpasses the original. So much fun. Third one is in the works, I've read. Did you stay after the credits?


Ha, yes. Can't believe I sat debating with my mate on how it could have happened though. After all, it was a movie about Zombie Nazis and zombie Russians, so I guess anything goes!


----------



## TryingMara

Insidious 3


----------



## Kevin001

The Collection


----------



## heartlikeyours

If I stay
cried buckets and immediately bought the soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## refined_rascal

Senna. F1 is possibly one of my least favourite things in the world, but I'd heard so many good things about this documentary that I thought I would give it a go. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Toad Licker

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Ask My Children


----------



## ourwater

The Year My Voice Broke [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Career Opportunities


----------



## JustThisGuy

Day of the Dead








Classic. People forget how good this one is. Gets overshadowed by Dawn and Night.


----------



## Kevin001

The Conjuring


----------



## ilsr

What a coincidence with you guys.

I saw the Conjuring a couple of weeks ago. Not bad. Good in fact.

Last movie I watched last week was Dawn of the Dead (the original). 


Here's a ****ty story which happened two decades ago. I was in the dorm and recommended Dawn of the Dead as our vhs rental of the night. This so called "friend" who was like 10-15 years older who made it his mission to criticize me for anything shut off the movie at the airplane gas station scene with the zombie kids and basically said I was sick for watching this movie. The other friend joined in and said I should watch more romantic comedies or softcore crap and not watch depressing dead movies. said "friend' even made us watch "Caligula" (malcom mcdowall) which had pretty cruel gory scenes also not to mention other depraved stuff. 

I'm not even a big zombie fan. my favorites are the original two Romero's. I've only watched like 20 minutes of the 'walking dead' and I haven't had cable for 20 years. i haven't bothered to see Zack Synder's remake nor Romero's new movies since 'day'. Those guys were only dissing me and the classic DawnOTD just because of my SA.


----------



## SouthWest

_The Count of Monte Cristo _(2002)
I was also half-watching _Predators _(2010) last night.


----------



## TryingMara

Spy


----------



## Kevin001

Interview with the Vampire: The Vampire Chronicles (1994)


----------



## Toad Licker

Silence Becomes You


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Ally

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## eukz

The Martian. Overrated.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Net


----------



## RubixQ

Diary of a Wimpy Kid [2010]

Quite a good family film. Greg and his friend Rowley have just entered sixth grade and trying to book their place among the elite in the schools social standing. This of course leads to many hilarious results as things go badly wrong.


----------



## ourwater

The Quiet Ones [2015]


----------



## Kevin001

Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeing Other People


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Final Girls




This movie was heartfelt, moreso than horror-comedy. The car wreck kind of set me off. I'd say triggered but people abuse that word so much now, it loses meaning.

Anyways, it starts with a car wreck and her losing her mother, an actress most famous for a B-horror movie. The daughter and friends jump into the movie and she gets to see her mother again, except in the form of her character. The movie has some great moments. Do recommend.

Click out of the pop-ups and enjoy: http://yify.tv/watch-the-final-girls-online-free-yify/

Funny sidenote: Alexander Ludwig was also in Final Girl, a movie about the same concept a movie of his earlier. Except it was more serious. He was the main baddie in Final Girl, but the good guy in The Final Girls. Go figs. Who's his agent. Haha!

Horrorthon continues! Watch this one for October, I'm telling you!


----------



## darlieq

Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Big Hero 6.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vagrant (1992)


----------



## SouthWest

_Sicario_ - I just came from the cinema and was the only person in the theater. The cast was great and Roger Deakins delivered as expected; a solid film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dogma


----------



## ourwater

Sabrina Secrets Of A Teenage Witch: Magic Of The Red Rose [2015]


----------



## areyousatisfied

It's kind of sad that I don't even know the last movie I've watched. I really don't like movies.. I rather be able to follow something and watch characters develop. But that's just me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Norma Jean and Marilyn


----------



## TryingMara

Surf's Up


----------



## ourwater

Juncture [2007]


----------



## ourwater

Nocturnes [2006]


----------



## EmotionlessThug

The Maze Runner


----------



## catcharay

The bourne supremcy. Funny how this movie franchise never appealed to me in the past, because it's definitely my type movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Goodnight Mommy.


----------



## JustThisGuy

catcharay said:


> The bourne supremcy. Funny how this movie franchise never appealed to me in the past, because it's definitely my type movie.


That's how I felt about the Bourne trilogy. I'm not an espionage/spy thriller kind of person, but I liked them. Need to see Legacy. And Damon is gearing up for another installment apparently. Meaning the movies will further past the books by another story.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers Bloom


----------



## Toad Licker

For Love or Money


----------



## Kevin001

Evil Dead (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hamiltons


----------



## Toad Licker

Open Your Eyes


----------



## Wanderlust89

Final Destination

This is one of the few movies that actually scared me. All the suspense makes it more scary than typical horror flicks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hidden(2015)

Pretty good and different Zombie flick. I recommend it.


----------



## Kevin001

Watchmen (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween II


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## wmu'14

Maleficent (2014)
I LOVE the animated Disney Sleeping Beauty, so I had my hopes high for this. Unfortunately because they make Maleficent a hero, when she's really the face of Disney villains, it's very forgettable. I loved all the adventure, darkness, and character in the original.

3/5

-------

The Phantom of the Opera (1925)
My first silent movie! It was pretty good but ended abruptly.

4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

The Way of the Dragon


----------



## ourwater

The Duck Hunter [2013]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> Hidden(2015)
> 
> Pretty good and different Zombie flick. I recommend it.











This was pretty good. Short film, yet slow paced for 80% of the film. But I was engrossed the entire time, so it wasn't a bad thing. It was just tip-toeing and I liked it. The thing that bugged me was wanting to know more about the outside world the entire time... But that twist ending. Doozy.



wmu'14 said:


> Maleficent (2014)
> I LOVE the animated Disney Sleeping Beauty, so I had my hopes high for this. Unfortunately because they make Maleficent a hero, when she's really the face of Disney villains, it's very forgettable. I loved all the adventure, darkness, and character in the original.
> 
> 3/5


I give Maleficent a 1 out of 5. It's a total borefest, riddled with man-hate. It was her fault and she took no accountability. She started the war, got her faerie friends killed in the process, laying waste to innocent men and took it out on a young girl, undeserving of any punishment. They tried to make her sympathetic, but really they just made Maleficent pathetic in her vindication. Also, her man-slave crow was creepy.


----------



## Kevin001

The Apparition (2012)


----------



## layitontheline

The Great Global Warming Swindle


----------



## dune87

The Intern.
It was fun!


----------



## Toad Licker

Atonement


----------



## CristianNC

Happythankyoumoreplease.

Very fun, relaxing yet mature and interesting.


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Lords of Salem








Rob Zombie's closest to Kubrick, I'll give him that. Little bit of drag to the pace, but it pays off, imo.

I've finally seen all Zombie's movies.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Toad Licker said:


> Atonement


Such a great movie. That ending filled me with sorrow. But it felt good. Does that make sense?



CristianNC said:


> Happythankyoumoreplease.
> 
> Very fun, relaxing yet mature and interesting.


I really enjoyed that movie. It was more than I expected. A feel-good movie that doesn't just use the tag as a lazy lame tag for a comedic and romantic drama. It really makes you feel good.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Lol, yes it does! 

How To Kill Your Neighbor's Dog


----------



## TryingMara

Crimson Peak


----------



## Toad Licker

Student Seduction


----------



## Kevin001

Hostel


----------



## Toad Licker

Out of the Woods


----------



## i suck at life

pan


----------



## RubixQ

i suck at life said:


> pan


Was it any good? 

Rise of the Guardians [2012]

Another family film.


----------



## TryingMara

Nicholas Nickleby


----------



## i suck at life

RubixQ said:


> Was it any good?
> 
> Rise of the Guardians [2012]
> 
> Another family film.


yea it was pretty good. id give it an 8/10. you planning on seeing it?


----------



## Lynxrunner

Me, Earl, and the Dying Girl...Maybe it was Sucker Punch not sure. Both are pretty good imo.


----------



## Banskel

Avengers 2


----------



## RubixQ

i suck at life said:


> yea it was pretty good. id give it an 8/10. you planning on seeing it?


I'm not a huge fan of Peter Pan but my niece likes this sort of thing so I'll give her your recommendation 



Banskel said:


> Avengers 2


What did you think of it?


----------



## Kevin001

Freddy vs Jason


----------



## Toad Licker

Sin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Casual Sex?


----------



## Toad Licker

Under Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Yeller


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Fracture'. Good court drama. Anthony Hopkins plays the defendant. Worth looking into.

'Iron Sky' satirical comedy about Nazis invading from the moon. What's not to like?


----------



## TryingMara

Vampire's Kiss


----------



## unpossible

pursuit of happyness
garbage movie


----------



## Charmeleon

The Avengers Age of Ultron, surprisingly good.


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern

Bridge of Spies! It is actually a very solid film, and I recommend it to any movie-goer.


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: US Manufacturing Production Slows As Doubts for Rate Hike Grow


----------



## i suck at life

RubixQ said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Peter Pan but my niece likes this sort of thing so I'll give her your recommendation


oh really? ok nice, i'm sure she'll enjoy it


----------



## Kevin001

1408 (2007)


----------



## ourwater

Wake Up and Dream [1946]


----------



## kanra02

CristianNC said:


> Indeed, I thought this would be a great, inspirational movie, but that girl was rather obnoxious if you ask me. I chose to watch this movie over "The Gift", which seemed like a great psychological horror.
> 
> By the way, nice avatar, Aku no Hana is a great manga! Nakamura Sawa was one hell of a character.


Maybe I expected too much from this movie but I'm sure the book is better. Yes, I didn't like her either. 
Thank you; I agree!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Infini.

Cool movie. That ending has me wondering though.


----------



## Kevin001

Curse of Chucky


----------



## TenYears

The Martian. And Sicario.


Sicario was just awesome. Hard to watch at times. It's just a raw, unfiltered, unapologetic look into the drug cartels and how naïve some people are about how it all works. One of the best movies I've seen in a long time.


----------



## refined_rascal

Mad Max: Fury road (again) Paper-thin plot, but the visuals and out-and-out lunacy of the stunt-work makes for a rather exciting two hours.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Scout and Cathouse Thursday


----------



## Aeiou

"Everything will be fine", by Wim Wenders. Boring, awful dialogues, meaningless scenes...
Wasted 2 hours of my life.


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Industry


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## Toad Licker

Red River ( 1948 )


----------



## ourwater

Kid Thing [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Hill (2006)


----------



## layitontheline

In a Glass Cage


----------



## refined_rascal

The Martian. Enjoyable, but a little over-hyped I think.


----------



## Kevin001

Halloween II (1981)


----------



## ourwater

Winter on Fire: Ukraine's Fight For Freedom [2015]


----------



## darlieq

Goodfellas.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

A Place for Annie


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## livetolovetolive

Ted 2. Before that Terminator Genysis. The best Terminator since #2 imo.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Visit.

M. Night Shyamalan...stop making movies.


----------



## Kevin001

Jason X


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black II


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Midway to Heaven


----------



## RubixQ

Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Rodrick Rules [2011]

Not quite as good as the original as the comedy was a little more paced out but still a good family film none the less.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Walk_ in 3D. It's . . . average. I had read Petit's book upon which the film is based and watched _Man on Wire_, a documentary on the same thing, so going to this film was the third telling of the same very slight story in just a few days. The film is pretty standard Zemeckis stuff. I don't know why they couldn't have gotten a French actor; Joseph Gordon-Levitt is a little annoying, but acceptable. I'm sick of biopics, and all the biographical stuff and prelude to the walk is boring as hell, again because I'd just read about it. Of course they have to play up the love story crap, when in reality Petit never describes in the book his relationship with the girl being anything humongous, and he goes out and screws a random girl hours after his walk (left out of the film). The actual rooftop stuff and wire walks are worth the price of admission -- in 3D (don't go to the 2D version). Of course it's all done with digital trickery, but the vertigo the 3D views of heights gives you is real.


----------



## ourwater

Rumors of Wars [2014] I'm catching the ending.


----------



## ourwater

London Boulevard [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Survivor [2015]


----------



## Kevin001

Tremors 4


----------



## RetroAesthetic

Escape Plan. Had no intention of watching it, but just stumbled upon it and figured I'd give it a shot as I'm a big Schwarzenegger fan. It's pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Point of No Return


----------



## Toad Licker

A Life Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## Toad Licker

Larger Than Life


----------



## Kevin001

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Green Inferno*.








Dark and scary. Yet also funny. Eli Roth is basically making fun of SJWs and homaging cannibal films such as Cannibal Holocaust and other flicks. Thoroughly enjoyed...the parts I could stomach.


----------



## Kevin001

Pathology


----------



## IcedOver

_The Martian_ in 3D. It's one of those movies where you're constantly thinking back to the book about what was taken out. They smoothed over most of the science and MacGyver-like stuff that Watney does in the book, making him less of a brilliant dude and more reliant on NASA. It definitely doesn't transcend the book, but it's a pretty okay movie for the most part. I'm not a Matt Damon fan; never considered him a good actor. He doesn't impress that much in this, nothing special.


----------



## dune87

"The pretty one". It was a nice one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Frozen River


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## ourwater

Avengers: Age Of Ultron [2015]


----------



## hellollama

The Town, directed by Ben Affleck, starring Ben Affleck, Rebecca Hall, Blake Lively, and Jeremy Renner

I had to pick a film from the list given by my professor and I chose this one to write about.


----------



## refined_rascal

Jurassic World. I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Day of the Dead


----------



## thunder1276

Black Mass


----------



## ourwater

Captain Caveman and the Teen Angels: The Mixed Up Mystery of Deadman's Reef


----------



## Kevin001

Eden Lake......not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## ourwater

Rabbids Invasion: Guide-Rabbid/The Mystery of the Disappearing Rabbids/Rabbids BFFs


----------



## ourwater

Bleach: Szayel Aporro Laughs, the Net Trapping Renji Is Complete


----------



## eukz

The girl with the dragon tattoo. Loved everything except for the ending....


----------



## Kevin001

I Spit on your Grave (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker

A Simple Plan


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## Kevin001

Home Movie (2008).......psychopath kids.


----------



## Toad Licker

Payback


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Garm Wars: The Last Druid

Interesting movie, but a bit all over the place story-wise.


----------



## ourwater

Rotor DR1 [2015]


----------



## JustThisGuy

A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: Dream Child








Not how I remember it. A lot cheesier and lighter than the other installments.

This completes my Nightmare on Elm St., Friday the 13th, Evil Dead original universe. Yay! *confetti*


----------



## Kevin001

The Collection (2012)


----------



## mplo

_Erin Brockovich_

_West Side Story_ (my all time favorite!)

_Black Mass_

_Jaws_


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Land


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret of My Success


----------



## Toad Licker

Terror Train


----------



## Toad Licker

Windtalkers


----------



## Kevin001

Leprechaun 2 (currently)


----------



## CristianNC

kanra02 said:


> Maybe I expected too much from this movie but I'm sure the book is better. Yes, I didn't like her either.
> Thank you; I agree!


Off-topic: I couldn't help myself and I took up reading Aku No Hana again. I blame you for this pleasure, haha.

On-topic: Clown(2014). Horror movie, pretty uninspired.


----------



## SummerRae

True Story

Very good movie.


----------



## ourwater

A Room with a View [1985]


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Shoes


----------



## Kevin001

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## ourwater

Lifted [2015]


----------



## ourwater

Jurassic World [2015]


----------



## RestlessNative

I watched Hot Fuzz last night.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Harbinger1

Atonement


very good movie. After also seeing pride and prejudice, I'm now a fan of keira knightly


----------



## catcharay

The gift. The plot wasn't very captivating but there was potential.


----------



## SouthWest

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers


----------



## Kevin001

Hocus Pocus


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## Jermster91

The Martian (2015)


----------



## layitontheline

Propaganda


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape to Witch Mountain (1975)


----------



## Toad Licker

Return from Witch Mountain


----------



## Harbinger1

The english patient.


How this movie won 9 Oscars is beyond me... boring piece of bloated trash


----------



## RubixQ

Winter's Bone [2010]

The story of a young woman who goes in search of her father against a bleak Missouri backdrop. Pretty good.


----------



## Kevin001

I Spit on your Grave III.......good movie, just still trying to figure out the ending.


----------



## eukz

The girl with the dragon tattoo. The development was awesome, but I didn't like the ending.


----------



## ourwater

A Cry From Within [2015]


----------



## ourwater

^not working. Nothing is at the moment except DVD.

Elina: As If I Wasn't There [2003]


----------



## ourwater

Lost Angel [1943]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## joolz

Terminator Genisys

Was rather disappointing. I didn't like Emilia Clarke as Sarah Connor either. I love her and hope to see more of her but she's just too cute to measure up to Linda Hamilton as Sarah Connor.


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder by Death


----------



## Goopus

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## gamerguy13

Crimson Peake. It was very good. Crazy.


----------



## peace_love

Age of Adaline


----------



## flyingMint

gamerguy13 said:


> Crimson Peake. It was very good. Crazy.


YAS I watched it too, it slays. I especially liked the almost parallel story to "Wuthering Heights" Guillermo Del Toro is a genius.


----------



## ourwater

Go for Broke [1951]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## Toad Licker

Swinging with the Finkels


----------



## JustThisGuy

Earth vs. The Flying Saucers








Scary destruction porn in its fledgling years. Ray Harryhausen film. It was neat. Will not go back to it, but the cheese was fun. Love me some pulp.


----------



## ourwater

The Member of the Wedding [1997]


----------



## Kevin001

The Exorcist (1973)........good every time.


----------



## SouthWest

_Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers_

It's sad but I'm watching one Halloween movie each night before watching the original on Saturday. Tonight it's _Halloween H20_ aka the good sequel. Thursday's _Halloween: Resurrection_ with Busta Rhymes and Katee Sackhoff - sigh.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Last Chance Cafe


----------



## Toad Licker

Funny Games (2007)


----------



## naes

American Gangster. Really good ****ing movie btw.


----------



## JustThisGuy

peace_love said:


> Age of Adaline


Good?



Toad Licker said:


> Funny Games


Which one? Not that it matters, the remake was to a T the same, and it was the same director. Just curious.


----------



## wmu'14

Awakenings (1990)
It was OK. My favorite part of it was actually that Dr Sayer was heavily introverted. I liked seeing him go from a researcher to actually working one-on-one with the patients. 
4/5

Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters (2013)
I actually really really liked this movie. It's fun and over-the-top and it knows it. 
5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabata



JustThisGuy said:


> Which one? Not that it matters, the remake was to a T the same, and it was the same director. Just curious.


I guess it's the remake with Naomi Watts. Though I didn't know it was a remake until I saw your post.


----------



## peace_love

JustThisGuy said:


> Good?


Yeah it was good.


----------



## eukz

Black swan. It was meh.


----------



## ourwater

Paris Nous Appartient [1961]


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Day, Blue Night


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hole (2001)


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Right Moves


----------



## Toad Licker

Everybody's Fine


----------



## IcedOver

_Crimson Peak_. This movie is "much ado about nothing." It's got great sets and cinematography and some good actors, but it's all in the service of a story that is rote and predictable. Come to think of it, that describes pretty much every Guillermo del Toro film I've watched, especially the overrated _Pan's Labyrinth_. This movie has a good plot setup and first act, but after that it devolves. It's still probably del Toro's best since the first _Hellboy_, so I guess that says that his recent films haven't been that good.


----------



## eukz

The Cabin in the woods. Strange but awesome movie.


----------



## ourwater

Jane Eyre [1943]


----------



## Ameenah

People will talk (1951)

 [MEDIA=youtube]IaXfBmj-YzI[/MEDIA] 


ourwater said:


> Jane Eyre [1943]


I love the classics


----------



## Kevin001

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## ourwater

Practical Magic [1998]


----------



## Toad Licker

Gator


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker

Papa's Delicate Condition


----------



## eukz

Chernobyl Diaries. Yes, a ****ty movies full of cliches, but I still enjoyed it o.o. Guilty pleasure.


----------



## ourwater

The Shirley Temple Collectionollytix in Washington [1933]


----------



## Kevin001

Old School (2003)


----------



## ourwater

A Cry From Within [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four


----------



## Toad Licker

Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## kesker

_The Den._

Damn good suspense/horror movie. I'm in search of the ultimate horror film. Next up is _The Host,_ a Korean horror film that looks very promising.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## ourwater

World War Z [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertaking Betty


----------



## Kevin001

Insidious: Chapter 2


----------



## wmu'14

Halloween (1978 )
The original slasher. Really good.
The cinematography is excellent.
5/5

Pixels (2015)
Drags on, but I really enjoyed the PacMan chase as well as the final boss battle with Donkey Kong. There's a few good jokes. I'm a video game sucker too. Sandler isn't his usual self. 
3/5

Parnormal Activity (2007)
Really liked the whole movie was a 'live recording'. I thought Micah wasn't taking the haunting seriously enough. Couple creepy parts. 
4/5


----------



## refined_rascal

Insidious. A film of two halves really (the first half being better than the second). Some very effective scares though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## eukz

'You're Next'. Great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Heat


----------



## Toad Licker

Pure


----------



## Toad Licker

The Howling


----------



## ChairmanWow

my own private idaho. One of River Phoenix's best movies


----------



## JustThisGuy

eukz said:


> 'You're Next'. Great movie.


I enjoyed that to pieces. It had been a while since I'd seen a decent slasher before then.



Toad Licker said:


> The Howling


One of the best werewolf flicks.



ChairmanWow said:


> my own private idaho. One of River Phoenix's best movies


I agree. I'd argue it's his best movie.


----------



## ourwater

Step on It [1936]


----------



## Kevin001

The Prestige (currently)


----------



## SouthWest

_Tremors_ (1990) - A love letter to monster B-movies at its best


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Teeth


----------



## twitchy666

*John Wick*

slighty unfinished

but Spectre next


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jacket


----------



## twitchy666

*Spectre*

OK!

bit stretched out. bit slow story. Too long waiting for things to happen. Intriguing. Can't quite understand the plot.

Combat √

Will have to see it again at home.


----------



## Toad Licker

This Is 40


----------



## refined_rascal

Spectre. A little disappointing.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Returned (2013)


----------



## Harbinger1

saw a couple (very) good ones last few days
winter's bone
babel
little miss Sunshine
cabin in the Woods
streetcar named desire


----------



## Toad Licker

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I saw that movie, not bad.

The Good Son


----------



## RestlessNative

American History X. I loved it.


----------



## ourwater

Treeless Mountain [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Deeds


----------



## Telliblah

I don't even remember.


----------



## Toad Licker

By Dawn's Early Light (1990)


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## RubixQ

Dead Poets Society [1989]

Another of the late great Robin Williams films. The main theme is pretty much about self-identity and non-conformity in a world that demands we all be the same. I was a little worried that I wouldn't like this but it's engaging throughout and I would highly recommend.


----------



## Kevin001

Changeling......it was actually pretty good, surprised I waited this long to see it.


----------



## ourwater

Bear With Me [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 3


----------



## baskerville

Spectra (2015)
8 / 10


----------



## Toad Licker

I Want Someone to Eat Cheese With


----------



## ourwater

The Trip to Bountiful [1986]


----------



## ourwater

The Girl from the Chartreuse [2005]


----------



## cat001

The Legend of Barney Thomson

(Loved this film)


----------



## ourwater

Fury [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Stealth


----------



## Toad Licker

Bolero


----------



## The Starry night

The original Halloween on Halloween :/


----------



## Toad Licker

Fly Away (2011)


----------



## ourwater

Liars, Fires And Bears [2015]


----------



## The Enemy Within

Sicario (2015) ****ing good


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## IcedOver

_Bridge of Spies_. It's more Spielberg mediocrity. The guy just doesn't know how to pace movies anymore, and this one has the tell-tale Spielberg bloat three quarters of the way in, as well as his trademark multiple endings. To be fair, this is probably his most engaging film of the past decade plus apart from _War Horse_ (which was one of his best ever), so I guess that doesn't say much about his other recent films.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bug(2006)


----------



## Kevin001

Trainwreck......so funny.


----------



## ourwater

Lamb [1985]


----------



## ourwater

Underworld [2003]


----------



## xMissChloex

Saw 2! About to watch Saw 3 soon. I haven't seen them in years. I don't even remember the 3rd if I ever watched it! But I remembered bits and pieces of the 1st and 2nd!

I'm a horror movie fan! I also like my Lesbian romance films though ♥ x


----------



## JustThisGuy

Chloe17 said:


> Saw 2! About to watch Saw 3 soon. I haven't seen them in years. I don't even remember the 3rd if I ever watched it! But I remembered bits and pieces of the 1st and 2nd!
> 
> I'm a horror movie fan! I also like my Lesbian romance films though ♥ x


I have Saw V-VII to watch. And Dead Silence. That, Saw series and Death Sentence are all in the same universe.  Horror nerd trivia for you.

You've reminded me that I need to see Blue is the Warmest Color.


----------



## xMissChloex

JustThisGuy said:


> I have Saw V-VII to watch. And Dead Silence. That, Saw series and Death Sentence are all in the same universe.  Horror nerd trivia for you.
> 
> You've reminded me that I need to see Blue is the Warmest Color.


Oh awesome! Yeah I don't know what dead silence is. I'll have to google!

I still need to see that movie myself! I love watching Lesbian Movies for the sex scenes AND the story sure but because I heard so much about Blue is the warmest colours sex scenes I HAD to go look lmao. Super sexy! Though the girls aren't that attractive the scene was mindblowing! SO NATURAL. Well done to the directors!

I loved the movies Kiss Me, I can't think straight, Loving Annabelle etc. Kiss Me is probably my favourite and then I can't think straight! I've seen heaps ♥


----------



## visualkeirockstar

street fighter: assassin's fist


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther (1963)


----------



## Toad Licker

A Shot in the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker

The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## Retrotastix

The Martian


----------



## Kevin001

Dracula Untold


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Bullitt' 1968


----------



## Steve French

Went to see Spectre.

I enjoyed it. There were some parts a bit off, but certainly not one of the worst ones as some people on the net are claiming.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Pink Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sex Monster


----------



## Don Aman

Ma Vie en Rose. I thought it was quite good but the end seemed unnatural after following the course of the story. I would have preferred they end it within the billboard, almost Breaking the Waves style.


----------



## Toad Licker

Away from Her


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bedlam(1946)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## JustThisGuy

Leonidas1 said:


> Before Tom Cruise was crazy... Legend (1985)


You mean, before the Scientology.



Toad Licker said:


> Serenity


Great movies.


----------



## alovelymystery

**

_Crimson Peak....and the verdict is Snoozer. _
_If you are a sucker for films that portray a bygone era (like me), then you'll be interested. However, the main character is boring, the homes are too dark & abysmal and the overall feel of the movie is very rushed. As for the monsters, they are much more terrifying and detailed in the trailer than when you are actually watching the real deal._

_Pan's Labyrinth is del Toro's best _


----------



## Fever Dream

Leonidas1 said:


> Before Tom Cruise was crazy... Legend (1985)


Imo, Tim Curry made that movie great.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

We Need to Talk About Kevin.

About an evil kid who ends up murdering a load of kids at his school.


----------



## Ckg2011

Star Trek IV The Voyage Home. (1986)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Imo, Tim Curry made that movie great.


He definitely did.



Leonidas1 said:


> Yes, he was normal before that whole adventure.
> 
> Definitely... I'm thinking about getting a tattoo of The Lord of Darkness and a quote of his "What is light without Dark" it'll be fantastic I think.


That'd be an awesome tattoo.

Is that Jax Briggs as your avatar?



slowmotionsuicide said:


> We Need to Talk About Kevin.
> 
> About an evil kid who ends up murdering a load of kids at his school.


I need to see this movie. Everyone seems to be watching these past two months.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Leonidas1 said:


> Yeah that's Jax.


Cool. I've been working my way through Mortal Kombat X whenever at my bro's (he has a PS4, I do not). So yea, he's awesome. And so is his daughter, Jacqui.


----------



## twitchy666

*Why Inside Out so high rated?*

Extraverted human voice
I prefer subwoof to wobble the tummy, horn tweeters
cheeky nagging

shotgun or knucklebuster to the head for me.
I get angry at receptionists (lobby) or callcentre
teeth removed
boltcutters for tongue


----------



## Kevin001

300 (currently)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Body Snatcher(1945)


----------



## ourwater

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1 [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Activity The Ghost Dimension [2015]


----------



## wmu'14

Pearl Harbor (2001)
The attack sequences are GREAT. The love story drags. It seems more tagged on then love stories then, say Titanic, for example. But by the halfway point I didn't mind it as much. 

4/5


----------



## Aeiou

The taylor of Panama.
Not a masterpiece: the plot is interesting but poorly developed, imo.
And some lines are embarassing.


----------



## MCHB

Highlander; think the last time I watched it was like 10 years ago, lol. Movie might as well just be a music video for Queen!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## refined_rascal

Kajaki: The true story.
A film about a small unit of British soldiers in Helmand province, some of whom become stranded after receiving severe injuries in a dry river bed infested with mines. Absolutely gripping and completely unapologetic in its depiction of war injuries. Will be out in the US in November under the name of 'Kilo Two Bravo'.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost World


----------



## Kevin001

He Got Game


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Point Break


----------



## RubixQ

Toad Licker said:


> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


A classic 

Fargo [1995]

A black comedy from the Coen brothers about a guy who pays to have his wife kidnapped. Would recommend along with the excellent TV series.


----------



## Toad Licker

^One of my all time favorite westerns! 

Kiss the Girls


----------



## ourwater

Far from the Maddening Crowd [2015]


----------



## ourwater

The Age of Adeline [2015]


----------



## TryingMara

San Andreas


----------



## SouthWest

_Double Indemnity _(1944) - I might have a film noir season following this movie. I did find it really strange when the main character ended every sentence he spoke to Barbara Stanwyck with "baby" - it was more how he said it than the word itself.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Spectre


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brass Teapot


----------



## Toad Licker

Jaded


----------



## Toad Licker

The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio


----------



## RubixQ

ill Manors [2012]

Wow. A rather brutal look at street life in London. Amazing soundtrack to go with it.


----------



## RestlessNative

Footrot Flats: The Dog's Tale


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Bombing of Hiroshima*

*Old documentary film on the bombing of Hiroshima during World War II.*

70,000 bodies burnt to a crisp and buried under rubble, most of an entire city reduced to cinders and ash...people with skin falling off from radiation, thousands more dying slowly from radiation poisoning, shadows of people on sidewalks that were vaporized in an instant from the blast, American military men casually walking around analyzing the whole devastated area afterwards like they were inspecting a park area after a children's picnic event.

*Say... you know something?
I think my fear of people is JUSTIFIED !!! *:hide:O:frown2:


----------



## ourwater

Mandie and the Cherokee Treasure [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Peter and Pompey [2015]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Frankenstein(1931)


----------



## Kevin001

The Raid: Redemption (2011).........my favorite action movie. Non-stop.


----------



## ourwater

Story of Women [1988]


----------



## Jermster91

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York.


----------



## ourwater

The Shirley Temple Collection: Merrily Yours [1933]


----------



## ourwater

The Shirley Temple Collection: Our Girl Shirley [1933]


----------



## ourwater

Harriet the Spy [1996]


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Dallas buyers club. Recommend it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Meek's Cutoff


----------



## Toad Licker

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: The Movie


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Mulan.


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: A Tail of Two Kitties


----------



## SamanthaStrange

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## Kevin001

A Walk to Remember......never gets old.


----------



## ourwater

Earth Minus Zero [1996]


----------



## ourwater

Beneath [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

Orphan (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Strangerland [2015]


----------



## ourwater

Twinky [1969]


----------



## TryingMara

6 Souls


----------



## Toad Licker

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Toad Licker

Stay (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

About Sarah


----------



## Calie16

Paper Towns 8/10


----------



## RubixQ

My Name is Bruce [2008]

Bruce Campbell <3


----------



## Toad Licker

Wonderland


----------



## SouthWest

_Jodorowsky's Dune_ (2013) followed by David Lynch's _Dune_ (1984)


----------



## Kevin001

Lost Boys: The Tribe


----------



## Ameenah

"The Flowers of War" on netflix.
It was really good. Not sure why I passed it up many times before.


----------



## ourwater

The Match Factory Girl [1990]


----------



## ourwater

The Host [2013]


----------



## ourwater

A Week Alone [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Skies (2013)


----------



## refined_rascal

Casino Royale (2006). Bollocks to Spectre.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Psycho


----------



## refined_rascal

Ameenah said:


> "The Flowers of War" on netflix.
> It was really good. Not sure why I passed it up many times before.


 I really like this movie. I had never heard about the events in Nanking until I saw this. Incredibly, many Japanese politicians still deny such atrocities ever took place.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stormy Monday


----------



## MCHB

The Count of Monte Cristo; one of my favorite movies! Tempted to go see the Peanuts movie this weekend.


----------



## Toad Licker

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Kevin001

Prisoners (2013)


----------



## ourwater

The Short Game [2013]


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Snowpiercer. It was kinda stupid but pretty dark, so that was cool. Saw it on a list of post apocalyptic films.


----------



## ourwater

White God [2014]


----------



## catcharay

Spectre. A very real let down for me. And paid to see it lol


----------



## mr hoang

Straight outta compton. Loved it. Great story, well played actors. Sad ending though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pleasantville


----------



## Jermster91

Major League (1989)


----------



## Toad Licker

Prom Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Accidents


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Copycat' 

ahhh, the 1990's... and Sigourney Weaver..


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching _We're The Millers_


----------



## joolz

The Human Centipede 2 (the unrated director's cut). Sickest movie I've ever seen, and I've seen some Japanese ones that were just 90 minute long torture/rape scenes.


----------



## ourwater

The Brontë Sisters [1979]


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. & Mrs. Smith (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Alice [1988]


----------



## ourwater

Vanished: Age 7 (2011)


----------



## JDsays

Frank. The last movie I watched was called Frank, which I found on Netflix. The movie had it's moments but overall it was really out there as a dark hipster comedy movie. I felt kind of sad after the movie.


----------



## Kevin001

Iron Man 3


----------



## Charmander

Scooby Doo (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Toad Licker

To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## Toad Licker

Broken Flowers


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## ourwater

Elizabeth's Gift [2015]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll Wait For You(1941)


----------



## ourwater

Song of the Sea [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Tiger Bay [1959]


----------



## Toad Licker

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## karenw

Stop or my mom will shoot


----------



## Toad Licker

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## Toad Licker

9


----------



## Telliblah

_Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves_ from 1991 with Kevin Costner and Morgan Freeman and such.
Was pretty stupid but also entertaining. Especially right at the end!

The guy who played Little John made me feel weird heheheh :blush


----------



## Toad Licker

Godsend


----------



## Jermster91

Spectre (2015)


----------



## Kevin001

We're the Millers


----------



## ourwater

Spirit in the Woods [2014]


----------



## Chasingclouds

I think the last movie that I watched was Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows part two.


----------



## ourwater

The Canterville Ghost [1944]


----------



## ourwater

Poltergeist [2015]


----------



## SouthWest

Cosmopolis (2012)


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## The Enemy Within

ourwater said:


> Poltergeist [2015]


Is that so ?

Sid and Nancy (1986)


----------



## Toad Licker

Jurassic Park


----------



## ourwater

The Exterminating Angel [1962]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes II (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Light of Day


----------



## ourwater

Sunes jul: Pulkapappa


----------



## Kevin001

The Longest Ride (currently)


----------



## Kevin001

Case 39


----------



## Toad Licker

Penelope


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret Lives of Dorks


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello Sister, Goodbye Life


----------



## mr hoang

Finally finished the 2 star wars trilogies for the first time. It was cool. I liked a few of them. Natalie portman 💗


----------



## Kevin001

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry


----------



## ourwater

Dark Was the Night [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Alice in the Cities [1974]


----------



## ourwater

Prometheus [2012]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Some kind of hate.


----------



## ourwater

IP lost my modem.

Familie Wirbelwind [1982]


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue (2007)


----------



## ourwater

IP found my modem. The Signal [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Anarchy TV


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

I Am Bad


----------



## wmu'14

The Crucible (1996)
I've been reading about witch hunts the past few days so I really liked this movie. Abi's a *****!

4/5


----------



## ourwater

Freeheld [2015]


----------



## Telliblah

Vampire Hunter D (1985)
Plot was pretty basic, as was the characters. Animation was so-so. Lots of stupid moments and pretty bad directing tbh. Still pretty fun to watch though because of lots of action and weirdness.
Best thing about it was the dark 'n' edgy universe it's set in and the visuals. I especially liked the different demons and monsters. Some pretty great designs!


----------



## ourwater

The Hitcher [2007]


----------



## Kevin001

Gone Girl


----------



## ourwater

Sabrina Down Under [1999]


----------



## Toad Licker

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## ourwater

The Diabolical [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry-Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## Mur

Poltergeist (2015)


----------



## BlackFlower

Back to the Future part II


----------



## Kevin001

Se7en (1995)


----------



## ourwater

No End [1985]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Deep Dark.

Now that was a weird movie.


----------



## ourwater

Insurgent [2015]


----------



## monolo

Annie Hall. Loved the witty dialogue.


----------



## ourwater

Black Sea [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Forbidden Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

Teresa's Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

Sylvia


----------



## Kevin001

Stepmom (currently)


----------



## Darell

Blue Oval said:


> loved Rocky Balboa, and it sure made up for Rocky V
> he got in really good shape for being 60


I am a big fan of Sylvester Stallone. I like Jason Statham in Transporter also. loved the combo of both in Expendables series. :smile2:


----------



## SouthWest

_Carnival of Souls_ (1962) - Given that it's over 50 years old I found it to be very unsettling but also very good. The spectre that appeared throughout the movie was really creepy. An almost forgotten gem.


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin ( 1998 ) Pt.1


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin ( 1998 ) Pt.2


----------



## Aeiou

_While we're young._
I did not like The squid and the whale.
I did not like Frances Ha.
Why did I watch this movie?
Hipsters are really annoying.


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift (2000)


----------



## wmu'14

Big Hero 6 (2014)

I really liked the relationship between Hiro and Baymax. The rest of the team is all flat but I think that works because that way the relationship between Hiro and Baymax doesn't get bogged down. I didn't get 'the feels' like many viewers did, but Baymax is a very enterntaining character!

I was originally hesitant in watching it because I thought the animation looked really cartoony, but I could see John Lasseter behind it! (I know I spelled his name wrong!)

I haven't seen Inside Out Yet (1st Pixar movie I haven't seen in theaters), but I feel Pixar's been falling behind Disney. (BH6, Frozen, Tangled > TS3, MU, Cars 2)

5/5


----------



## ourwater

Epic [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

Me and Earl and the Dying Girl (currently)


----------



## monolo

Kevin001 said:


> Me and Earl and the Dying Girl (currently)


Loved that movie! Way better than TFIOS


----------



## ourwater

The Bet [1984] "Ramasagul" (original title)


----------



## ourwater

Dinosaur 13 [2014]


----------



## Kevin001

monolo said:


> Loved that movie! Way better than TFIOS


:sus I wouldn't go that far. lol. It was solid but not really a love story like TFIOS. More realistic but not better IMO.


----------



## SouthWest

_Mimic: Sentinel_ (2003) - It's _Rear Window_ with giant killer cockroaches. The first two acts are somewhat decent for what it is, but then it loses the plot in the last 15-20 minutes (the run time is less than 80 minutes).


----------



## Toad Licker

Mama


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadline


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Spot


----------



## TryingMara

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker

Extract


----------



## Double Entendre

The Exorcist. First time seeing it, not as scary as I thought it would be. Definitely creep atmosphere and would have been impactful at the time or if I had seen it when younger. 9/10


----------



## Kevin001

Taken


----------



## Mik3

The Fault In Our Stars - Why did i watch this was crying like a little girl 80% of the way through it, The eulogy scene in the church was just...  Great movie though.


----------



## bluecrime

Spectre. Went to see it in IMAX.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mik3 said:


> The Fault In Our Stars - Why did i watch this was crying like a little girl 80% of the way through it, The eulogy scene in the church was just...  Great movie though.


I really liked that movie. Not a teeny-bopper flick like I thought it'd be for some reason. It had hard. It was secular, which was interesting. The girl was very real.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Juror


----------



## Toad Licker

Art School Confidential


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Side Effects


----------



## IcedOver

_Two Thousand Maniacs!_ on DVD from Netflix.

From the trailer:
"Brutal! Evil! Ghastly beyond belief! You'll see the most diabolical device ever contrived -- designed solely for assassination by a town of madmen insane with blood lust!"
(They don't make trailers like they used to.)


----------



## mr hoang

3 ninjas kickback.
From the good ole days.


----------



## ourwater

Summer Stock [1950]


----------



## ourwater

Æon Flux [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## joolz

The Stanford Prison Experiment.

Could've been better.


----------



## Toad Licker

Griffin and Phoenix


----------



## Kevin001

mr hoang said:


> 3 ninjas kickback.
> From the good ole days.


Yes, I so wanted to be Colt when I was little. lol.


----------



## ourwater

Trancers [1984]


----------



## harrison

The latest James Bond one - Spectre. Good fun.


----------



## ourwater

Trancers II [1991]


----------



## Mur

Rec (2007)


----------



## ourwater

Trancers III [1992]


----------



## JustThisGuy

A.A said:


> Rec (2007)


Did you enjoy it? I still need to see REC 2 and 3. Don't watch the American remake Quarantine nor its sequel. Atrocious. And boring.


----------



## Kevin001

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## ourwater

Please Don't Hit Me, Mom [1981]


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker

Tiger Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker

Growth


----------



## Kevin001

Me, Myself, & Irene.


----------



## ourwater

Firestarter [1984]


----------



## ourwater

The Secret World of Arrietty [2010]


----------



## TryingMara

Bad Words


----------



## atypicallytypical

Get hard


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Sweet Hell


----------



## Toad Licker

My Last Five Girlfriends


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## Harbinger1

Brothers (2009) 


I really like these kinds of movies


----------



## Toad Licker

1941


----------



## wmu'14

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1939)
I always liked how corrupt Frollo his, how he knows he's doing bad but can't help himself for Esmeralda. Can also relate to Quasimodo. My favorite part in this adaptation was when Frollo confronts Esmeralda by the statue of Mary.
5/5

Also watched Rugrats Go Wild (2003). On the positive side I'm a big Rugrats and Wild Thornberrys fan. On the negative side, this movie just wasn't that good. Other then having the same creators, these 2 franchises have nothing in common and too many Rugrats characters were crammed into it.
3/5


----------



## Kevin001

John Carter


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (1976)


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Three Night Stand


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching _Four Christmases_.


----------



## Spindrift

Hector and the Search for Happiness.

There were parts I liked, but overall, eh. Simon Pegg got me through the rough parts by sheer force of charm.


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## ourwater

Maidentrip [2013]


----------



## ourwater

Robot Overlords [2014]


----------



## layitontheline

Kids (1995)


----------



## Kevin001

I Love You, Man (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Come Spy with Me [1967]


----------



## JSeddon

Pixels, it was so bad I actually walked out half way through


----------



## TryingMara

Victor Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheech & Chong's Nice Dreams


----------



## CristianNC

Silver Linings Playbook(2012).

Very close to being my new favourite movie. I don't even want to spoil a thing about it if someone's reading this.


----------



## JustThisGuy

CristianNC said:


> Silver Linings Playbook(2012).
> 
> Very close to being my new favourite movie. I don't even want to spoil a thing about it if someone's reading this.


I really enjoyed it. The characters were believable. I thought it was gonna be a sports comedy when I saw the trailer, so it took till the video release for me to finally understand that it's not and it has a lot going on. It's very good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch with Charles


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Avatar.Gotta be the best world ever created, no kidding.


----------



## Cavale00

Yesterday I watched Castle in the Sky and Cria Cuervos  Interesting mix


----------



## Kevin001

Bridesmaids (2011)


----------



## ourwater

Dead Certain [1981]


----------



## ourwater

Space Station 76 [2014]


----------



## Aeiou

Yesterday, after another ****ty week at work, I have been to a film festival.
It's been a great day: I was so depressed and anxious about my work that I couldn't focus on anything else. Going out helped me to remember there's a whole world besides work and even if I make mistakes, I'm not perfect and so on I shouldn't care that much.
Plus, at film festivals, many people go to cinemas alone and it's not the usual Saturdays audience made by couples or group of friends.
Anyway, I watched some good movies:






*THE FORBIDDEN ROOM:* weird. magnetic. funny. not the usual movie.






*DISTANT VOICES, STILL LIVES:* Intense portrait of a British family in the 50s, but way too much singing. Pete Postlethwaite great as always.






*THE NIGHTMARE:* Docu-fiction about sleep-paralysis. Interesting but not really my thing.






*CITIZEN KANE: *I had never seen this masterpiece and I must say I've loved it: despite being a 1941 movie, it's very actual, witty and brilliant. There are plenty of new techniques (lights, framings...) to convey ideas and underline meanings. Welles directed it when he was only 25: pure genius!


----------



## ourwater

Sputnik [2013]


----------



## TryingMara

We'll Never Have Paris


----------



## Toad Licker

Stardust


----------



## karenw

Sister Act


----------



## Victoria Patricia

Romper Stomper.


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombie Strippers!


----------



## The Starry night

Seven


----------



## ourwater

The Shamer's Daughter [2015]


----------



## Harbinger1

The gift


Pretty decent


----------



## layitontheline

Three Colours: Blue
Three Colours: White


----------



## Toad Licker

The Evil Within


----------



## Toad Licker

The Skeleton Key


----------



## Bokuto

The last movie I watched was Mad Max Fury Road it's amazingly directed I absolutely loved it! 9/10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Under the Skin.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Awakening


----------



## Toad Licker

Shame (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleeping Beauty (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

10 (1979)


----------



## meandernorth

Jurassic Park



Toad Licker said:


> 10 (1979)


My Dad took my sister and I to that movie when we were kids. It's rated R and Mom was livid when she found out.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Orphan


----------



## JustThisGuy

Toad Licker said:


> Shame (2011)


Haven't seen that, but I really want to.



Toad Licker said:


> Sleeping Beauty (2011)


Wish this was NC-17 like Shame.  It was ok. Weird, but can't recommend it. Fairytale meets modern social constructs of sex and sexuality.


----------



## WholeWheatBagelToastedWit

True story, featuring Jonah Hill and James Franco. Really good movie would definitely recommend it


----------



## ourwater

6 Years [2015]


----------



## TryingMara

Taken 2


----------



## Aribeth

Still Alice
7.7 / 10


----------



## AussiePea

Latest Hunger Games. Was aiiiight, much better than the previous one.


----------



## Cashel

Bernie


----------



## ourwater

Little Brother, Big Trouble [2012]


----------



## Kevin001

Elf (2003)


----------



## ourwater

Gravity [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Could We Maybe [1977]


----------



## ourwater

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs [1937]


----------



## ourwater

The Crawling Eye [1958]


----------



## ourwater

The Devil Rides Out [1968]


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## millenniumman75

Unbroken


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Kevin001

Case 39


----------



## Toad Licker

Mayor Cupcake


----------



## The Enemy Within

Homefront (2013) 7/10


----------



## mattmc

The Good Dinosaur (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Jenna Langer

The last movie I saw was The Mockingjay Part 2.


----------



## ourwater

Garage Olimpo [1999]


----------



## Kevin001

John Q


----------



## ourwater

The Way Back [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Hard Candy


----------



## Toad Licker

Sassy Pants


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lover


----------



## Aribeth

The Lives of Others

8.6 / 10. Great movie.


----------



## ourwater

Cul-De-Sac [1966]


----------



## Kevin001

Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bellboy


----------



## ourwater

Let Me In [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe's Rotten World


----------



## ourwater

Lara Croft: Tomb Raider [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

All You Need


----------



## IcedOver

_Spectre_. I liked this a bit more than _Skyfall_ which I guess I enjoyed in the theater but didn't the other day on DVD. Both movies are overlong, overwrought and heavy handed, but _Spectre_ is less so. Christoph Waltz as a Bond villain I guess is fun, but it's such totally uninspired casting; I think he plays a Bond villain in every film he does.


----------



## ourwater

War of the Worlds [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sugar & Spice


----------



## catcharay

Sinister 2. It's not that scary. When you watch it at night it is very scary. Or maybe I'm lightweight.


----------



## ourwater

The Ghost in our Machine [2013]


----------



## IcedOver

_Men Behind the Sun_ on DVD from Netflix. During WWII, the Japanese set up a facility in NE China and experimented on some Chinese during attempts to create chemical and biological weapons. This movie has a reputation for being one of the sickest movies of the last few decades, but it only has a few moments that are stomach churning and disturbing.


----------



## One Armed Scissor

Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance).


----------



## Toad Licker

Twice Upon a Yesterday


----------



## Farideh

Jingle All The Way. It's that Christmas movie with Arnold Schwarzenegger. I'm enjoying these ABC Christmas movies. My favorite one will always be Tim Allen as Santa.


----------



## Toad Licker

Thirteen


----------



## Toad Licker

These Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Kevin001

Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## Goopus

The Patriot


----------



## ourwater

My Only Sunshine [2008]


----------



## Azazello

Everything Is Illuminated
Weird film but oddly enjoyable. Love the music and Eugene Hutz is adorable in it. Reminds me of back home.


----------



## ourwater

Firelight [1997]


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Creed


----------



## IcedOver

_Nightmare Concert (A Cat in the Brain)_ on DVD from Netflix. This was one of Italian horror director Lucio Fulci's last films, and he stars in it as himself. It's got some cool sick moments, but the dubbing is horrendous.


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream 2


----------



## ourwater

The Dead [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

Trick 'r Treat


----------



## ourwater

Keane [2004]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Host (2013)


----------



## anxious87

Coherence


----------



## TryingMara

Honeymoon in Vegas


----------



## ourwater

Quantum Love [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Two Step [2015]


----------



## Mur

Terror Tract (2000)


----------



## ourwater

Snowpiercer [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer's Moon


----------



## ourwater

Penguins of Madagascar [2014]


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

ourwater said:


> Maidentrip [2013]


great movie btw!

Kolya ['96]
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjtyJySh8jJAhWJj4MKHSPBAGsQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imdb.com%2Ftitle%2Ftt0116790%2F&usg=AFQjCNFefwvNFL1RWuDwlS-nt38c2S2Y5g&sig2=ErDW1hJd1HPlhLGLrg4bfw&bvm=bv.108538919,d.amc


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## anxious87

APP


----------



## TryingMara

Bad Words


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Liza


----------



## JustThisGuy

Frida








Great film. It was as eccentric as Frida probably was. A bit sugar-coated. I mean, it was English instead of Spanish, so you know there was a bit. She was a talented painter and lived quite the drama, though. No doubt about that.


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Minutes Idle


----------



## anxious87

Prisoners


----------



## Kevin001

Secretary (currently)


----------



## layitontheline

Three Colours: Red


----------



## umakemebarf

Dark Horse (2011)
Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## Cherise23

Pretty good, although it kind of lost me towards the end. Thought the Glickenhaus-esque stuff fared better the parts that went full-on into _Crank 2_ territory.


----------



## rdrr

The Single Moms Club.

I suggest everyone go watch this ASAP.


----------



## ourwater

Laggies [2014]


----------



## twitchy666

*The 33*

miners

Chile? San Jose?

OK with some politics. I couldn't get the story though. Die or alive was all the plot I could make sense of

Rescue for today's North UK Flood Damage


----------



## elizah94

Probably Mockingjay Part II.


----------



## mud

Wild Card -watchable
before that: Terminator: Genesis -watchable and before that San Andreas -must see


----------



## Toad Licker

Where the Truth Lies


----------



## mr hoang

Bridesmaids


----------



## Toad Licker

Loverboy


----------



## ourwater

San Andreas [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

If Only


----------



## Toad Licker

Mirror Image (2012)


----------



## Kevin001

Step Brothers


----------



## mattmc

Krampus (2015)


----------



## JustThisGuy

mattmc said:


> Krampus (2015)


 Did you enjoy it? I'm gonna watch Half in the Bag's review here in a bit.


----------



## mattmc

JustThisGuy said:


> Did you enjoy it? I'm gonna watch Half in the Bag's review here in a bit.


To be honest, the movie was zoomed in at the theater I went too. Which is distracting and means you miss some of the picture.

So it's hard to give a fair review. But overall I felt like it's worth watching. I'm a big fan of the director's other film, Trick 'R Treat. This doesn't reach the level of that movie. Partly because it holds back on the gore. Still I liked the creatures, atmosphere, and how unique it is.


----------



## preetlove

Superman returns.


----------



## JustThisGuy

mattmc said:


> To be honest, the movie was zoomed in at the theater I went too. Which is distracting and means you miss some of the picture.
> 
> So it's hard to give a fair review. But overall I felt like it's worth watching. I'm a big fan of the director's other film, Trick 'R Treat. This doesn't reach the level of that movie. Partly because it holds back on the gore. Still I liked the creatures, atmosphere, and how unique it is.


Cool to know. Didn't know it was that director. I like the cast. I've seen the concept before, yet not all the way through. As in I didn't watch all the Syfy or direct-to-video horror schlock of Krampus that has been done a few times before. Hah!

Wonder if the video release will have a harder, gorier version.


----------



## mattmc

JustThisGuy said:


> Cool to know. Didn't know it was that director. I like the cast. I've seen the concept before, yet not all the way through. As in I didn't watch all the Syfy or direct-to-video horror schlock of Krampus that has been done a few times before. Hah!
> 
> Wonder if the video release will have a harder, gorier version.


I hope it does have a gorier version. This was my first Krampus experience aside from the episode of Grimm. That was pretty neat. I'm curious to watch the low budget versions.


----------



## JustThisGuy

mattmc said:


> I hope it does have a gorier version. This was my first Krampus experience aside from the episode of Grimm. That was pretty neat. I'm curious to watch the low budget versions.


Is it like Gremlins with it being a horror-comedy set during Christmas with what seems to me as one big Gremlin? Heh.


----------



## mattmc

JustThisGuy said:


> Is it like Gremlins with it being a horror-comedy set during Christmas with what seems to me as one big Gremlin? Heh.


Michael Dougherty's version is a little like that. Mostly with the gingerbread men being kind of cute evil. It's not too comedic though since the monsters are out for blood.


----------



## Toad Licker

Arthur (1981)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## SouthWest

_It Follows_ (2015) - I hesitated for months but I've finally sat my butt down in front of the TV to watch the movie. A lot of outlets have been calling it the best horror of the year and I didn't want to be disappointed.

Now having seen it I can say it's a very well made movie, has some great performances and an original premise. There were some very creepy moments where you're searching the background for the entity like it's coming after you. There were some questionable scenes and character motivations, but I'll definitely watch it again.

What raises it above 90% of other horror movies is the feeling of layers and depth. There's more beneath the surface but not at the expense of the dread you feel for the characters.

The next time there's a hotly tipped horror movie on the horizon I'll catch it early so I don't build it into some unrealistic pinnacle of perfection. Like I did with _The Conjuring_ or _The Babadook_.


----------



## Malek

---------------------






---------------------


----------



## Toad Licker

Lie with Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Inside (2007)


----------



## mr hoang

Troy


----------



## jstne

Only lovers left alive (2013)


----------



## Mammagamma

"It follows". Average. Suposedly horror movie, but not scary at all. Lots of free nudity and clichés, but the ending saved it.


----------



## Ckg2011

Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol.


----------



## Kevin001

Sinister 2 (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## ourwater

Captive [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friend to Die For


----------



## ourwater

The Fault in Our Stars [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Storytelling


----------



## ourwater

Bennie Stout [2004]


----------



## ourwater

Times and Winds [2006]


----------



## Acid Rain

A Clockwork Orange 

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Color of Night


----------



## Kevin001

Gone Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Breaking Through


----------



## ourwater

Whistle Down the Wind [1961]


----------



## mattmc

Stir Of Echoes (1999)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Butcher's Wife


----------



## lizzy19

This is where I leave you


----------



## Empress_D

Avengers Age of Ultron


----------



## SouthWest

_Why Horror?_ (2014) - documentary about the appeal of horror cinema. It was fairly entertaining if a little light on fresh ideas.


----------



## ourwater

Tomorrowland [2015]


----------



## ourwater

Frantic [1988]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Omen


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Night of the Hunter (1955)


----------



## Toad Licker

Damien: Omen II


----------



## ourwater

Big Hero 6 [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Omen III: The Final Conflict


----------



## IcedOver

Both of Michael Dougherty's films -- _Trick 'r Treat_ on Blu-ray from Netflix and _Krampus_ in the theater. I've wanted to rent _Trick 'r Treat_ for years but never got around to it. It's got a great atmosphere and excellent cinematography, but the individual stories themselves are not well honed from a screenwriting perspective and have unsatisfying and even obvious payoffs. _Krampus_ is a little better despite being pretty in your face and herky jerky at times. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Way... Way Out


----------



## mattmc

Dolly Parton's Coat Of Many Colors (2015)


----------



## ourwater

City of Ember [2008]


----------



## ourwater

Salt [2010]


----------



## Fever Dream

Creed


----------



## Spindrift

Noah (2014)

I loved it, but I am a massive Aronofsky fanboy.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Spindrift said:


> Noah (2014)
> 
> I loved it, but I am a massive Aronofsky fanboy.


Yea? Cool. I've been reluctant to watch it because it seems like a boring Bible story, but my conflict is that I love Aronofsky. Guy deserves so much more praise then he gets.


----------



## Spindrift

JustThisGuy said:


> Yea? Cool. I've been reluctant to watch it because it seems like a boring Bible story, but my conflict is that I love Aronofsky. Guy deserves so much more praise then he gets.


It definitely doesn't carry any trappings of "Bible-ness" to it, which was a huge draw for me. Aronofsky took a thoughtful and creative approach to the subject matter; getting immersed in the world he created on screen was very easy. This is no _The Passion of the Christ_ or _The Ten Commandments_.

Thematically, it's similar to most of his other films in that it portrays a protagonist with some severe psychological struggles. Noah is simply a man in this, not some revered agent of The Creator, and his flaws and cracks become increasingly tested as the film goes on.

It's not perfect - the dialogue could be stilted at times, and I didn't really care for the actor who played Ham - but overall, I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Spindrift said:


> It definitely doesn't carry any trappings of "Bible-ness" to it, which was a huge draw for me. Aronofsky took a thoughtful and creative approach to the subject matter; getting immersed in the world he created on screen was very easy. This is no _The Passion of the Christ_ or _The Ten Commandments_.
> 
> Thematically, it's similar to most of his other films in that it portrays a protagonist with some severe psychological struggles. Noah is simply a man in this, not some revered agent of The Creator, and his flaws and cracks become increasingly tested as the film goes on.
> 
> It's not perfect - the dialogue could be stilted at times, and I didn't really care for the actor who played Ham - but overall, I thought it was fantastic.


Good to know. It not being Bible propaganda but a story that happens to be in The Bible is exactly what I wanted to hear for me to watch this at some point.


----------



## Toad Licker

Priest


----------



## Toad Licker

Imagine Me & You


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door


----------



## Harbinger1

steven seagal's kill switch. 


Funniest movie I've seen in a long time. So totally inept in every way, I couldn't stop laughing! 
Must see for the so-bad-it's-good lovers


----------



## ourwater

Chicken Little [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabrina (1995)


----------



## ourwater

The Seasoning House [2012]


----------



## mattmc

The Final Girls (2015)


----------



## JustThisGuy

mattmc said:


> The Final Girls (2015)


 I really liked that film. The Hunger Games kinda bf of the protagonist did a film right before this one simply called Final Girl. It was good, but not as good. Too serious, maybe? Still recommend it to horror fans.


----------



## mattmc

JustThisGuy said:


> I really liked that film. The Hunger Games kinda bf of the protagonist did a film right before this one simply called Final Girl. It was good, but not as good. Too serious, maybe? Still recommend it to horror fans.


I really liked The Final Girls too. Anyone who enjoys slasher flicks should check it out IMO. It's different but in a refreshing way.

I've been meaning to watch Final Girl. Abigail Breslin is in that and she was also in Haunter. Another horror movie that surprised me with how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## SouthWest

I saw _The Final Girls_ a few weeks ago and I really enjoyed it. It was funny, it knew the tropes and the whole cast was great - I even felt bad when most of them got killed.

Just finished watching _Jason and the Argonauts _(1963)


----------



## Kevin001

The Craft


----------



## The Enemy Within

Four Brothers (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hondo


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## karenw

The Nutty Professor


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet (1987)


----------



## ourwater

Interstellar [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Quick Change


----------



## Charmander

Spectre


----------



## Telliblah

The Ridiculous 6

This movie is a crime to humanity. I'm positive Adam Sandler will burn in hell for this.


----------



## catcharay

Crimson peak. Did not like it, except for the ornate costume and set designs. The plot line was not very imprepssive.


----------



## ourwater

Pearl Diver [2004]


----------



## ourwater

Prancer [1989]


----------



## ourwater

Unge viljer [1943]


----------



## Kevin001

Four Christmases (currently)


----------



## Amnesia

Outcast. It was pretty bad in my opinion.


----------



## ourwater

Faces in the Crowd [2011]


----------



## LemonBones

Jacobs Ladder


----------



## scarpia

Krampus.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

B-Happy


----------



## Toad Licker

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## Toad Licker

Tango & Cash


----------



## Kevin001

Home Alone


----------



## Orbiter

Austin Powers: The spy who shagged me


----------



## ourwater

Minority Report [2002]


----------



## Kevin001

How the Grinch Stole Christmas......baby Grinch was so cute, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 3


----------



## twitchy666

*I really like*

John Wick

despite the boring title


----------



## mattmc

In The Heart Of The Sea (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Delivering Milo


----------



## ourwater

Despicable Me [2010]


----------



## SouthWest

_Crimson Peak_ (2015)


----------



## ourwater

Despicable Me 2 [2013]


----------



## wmu'14

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989)

I remember watching bits of this with a friend a few years ago too. It's OK. Only really funny moment is the grandma (or is it aunt?) character acting like it's the 4th of July.

3/5


----------



## Kevin001

ELF


----------



## Toad Licker

Blame It on Rio


----------



## Toad Licker

The Reaping


----------



## ourwater

Tell It To The Judge [1949]


----------



## Kevin001

The Santa Clause (1994)


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry_Wolf


----------



## baskerville

Star Wars: The Force Awakens. 

Chewbacca has all the best lines.


----------



## MamaDoe

Bambi, ironically.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splinterheads


----------



## Toad Licker

Starving in Suburbia


----------



## Azazello

baskerville said:


> Star Wars: The Force Awakens.
> 
> Chewbacca has all the best lines.


I saw The Empire Strikes Back in cinema when it first came out and just watched the new one... damn... I feel like a kid again. Chewie barely aged  unlike me...

Loved this film! It made up (and then some) for the last three crappy ones.


----------



## Toad Licker

Closing the Ring


----------



## livetolovetolive

The Martian


----------



## ourwater

Swimming Pool [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## Kevin001

Room (currently)


----------



## IveGotToast

The Force Awakens 


It's weird to say, but Guardians Of The Galaxy was genuinely better.


----------



## ourwater

Everest [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker

Flesh+Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

June (2004)


----------



## ourwater

In Cold Blood [1967]


----------



## Toad Licker

Griff the Invisible


----------



## Harbinger1

carol.


man this movie was boring. It's supposed to be a romance, but there's more chemistry between me and the rash on my foot than between the characters in this movie.


----------



## Ckg2011

Star Wars Episode 7 The Force Awakens.


----------



## 10k

It's Kind of a Funny Story


----------



## Kevin001

Just Go with It (2011).


----------



## JustThisGuy

*TMNT*








Neat retake on the characters and where they're at. New villains. Kind of a self-contained story and a cool attempt at showing the "teenage" mutant ninja turtles growing up and going their own way, then coming together again to face off against foes the world has never seen before. Guess it wasn't a strong enough impression on audiences, what with the new reboot series out. But it was ok. Creators of The Incredibles, I believe. April O'Neil and Casey Jones were significant. I liked that.

I enjoyed it. Bargain bin, nostalgia got me. Handing it off to my nephew and niece to have.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Mur

The Game (1997)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cashback (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cinderfella


----------



## StuckInMyHead

Jiro Dreams of Sushi


----------



## TryingMara

Once


----------



## Toad Licker

Willard (2003)


----------



## JustThisGuy

TryingMara said:


> Once


Did you like that? I got it for my mom birthdays ago, and she didn't care for it. Said it was hard understanding them. Lol.



Toad Licker said:


> Willard


Which one? I've wanted to see both. The first has a sequel called Ben.


----------



## TryingMara

JustThisGuy said:


> Did you like that? I got it for my mom birthdays ago, and she didn't care for it. Said it was hard understanding them. Lol.


I've heard people rave about it, so I was afraid it wouldn't live up to the hype. I liked it though, it was better than I thought it would be. I like the main star, Glen Hansard. I'm a fan of his music and recently saw him in concert. He's easily one of the best live performers I've seen.


----------



## Owl-99

What We Did on Our Holiday - A BBC Film with plenty of humour basically a good family movie.


----------



## wmu'14

The Exorcism of Emily Rose
Really good! But I like this kind of movie. (horror, religious) 
5/5

The Fast and the Furious
Normally I don't like this kind of movie, but I really liked this. Vin Diesel is a badass.

5/5


----------



## mattmc

Salem Falls (2011)


----------



## Kevin001

Riddick (2013)


----------



## Charmeleon

I just watched Ant Man and American Ultra back to back. Ant Man was surprisingly awesome and American Ultra was pretty meh.


----------



## JustThisGuy

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I just watched Ant Man and American Ultra back to back. Ant Man was surprisingly awesome and American Ultra was pretty meh.


Yea, Ant-Man surprised me. Had a lot going on that was really fun. Good characters, concept, self-deprecatory humor and other humor with pretty good timing. The villain was generic, but he didn't have to be anything but.

I don't like Max Landis, and RedLetterMedia didn't like it, and not a huge fan of Jesse Eisenberg or Kristen Stewart, but I wanna see American Ultra for some reason.


----------



## ourwater

Blessed Is the Match: The Life and Death of Hannah Senesh [2009]


----------



## TryingMara

mattmc said:


> Salem Falls (2011)


What did you think of it? I read the book a few months back and I want to check out the film.


----------



## mattmc

TryingMara said:


> What did you think of it? I read the book a few months back and I want to check out the film.


People that have read the book seem to think they cut too much out in streamlining it. But aside from the sometimes rushed feeling, and characters that could be developed more, I thought it was decent. It's made and acted pretty well though it definitely would have benefited from being longer.


----------



## ourwater

Eva [2011]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix



JustThisGuy said:


> Which one? I've wanted to see both. The first has a sequel called Ben.


It was the 2nd 2003 version. I never knew about the first version though I guess I should have.


----------



## ourwater

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## ourwater

It's an Adventure, Charlie Brown [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## mattmc

Star Wars: The Force Awakens (2015)


----------



## anxious87

While we're young


----------



## Toad Licker

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Fault in Our Stars

:cry


----------



## ourwater

The Cranes Are Flying [1957]


----------



## ourwater

Deadly Daycare [2014]


----------



## ourwater

Pixels [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## Toad Licker

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## mattmc

Witchcraft II: The Temptress (1989)


----------



## Toad Licker

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## Toad Licker

A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## Harbinger1

SPOILERS SPOILERS



Star wars episode 4: A new ho.... NO wait, I mean episode 7: the force awakens.
O well, what's the difference anyway? O yeah I remember now. A new hope didn't kinda suck


----------



## Kevin001

Jack Frost (currently)


----------



## FairyAngel92

The Culling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Pink Cadillac


----------



## ourwater

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark [1981]


----------



## Ape

Dogville. 

Most satisfying ending ever!


----------



## Kevin001

It Follows


----------



## Toad Licker

A Girl Like Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Gung Ho!


----------



## mr hoang

Making a Murderer on netflix. Such an interesting case and I'm only 4 episodes in.


----------



## ourwater

The Chambermaid: [2015]


----------



## UnusualSuspect

star wars episode 7

yaaaa


----------



## Toad Licker

Coffee Town


----------



## Scrub-Zero

In the heart of the sea.


----------



## ourwater

Monkey Trouble [1994]


----------



## Kevin001

Dead Silence


----------



## ourwater

Inside Out [2015]


----------



## ourwater

Alien vs Predator 1 [2004]


----------



## ourwater

Aliens vs. Predator: Requiem [2007]


----------



## layitontheline

Marathon Family


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Last Chance


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers O'Toole


----------



## JustThisGuy

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens








Really good. It's my third favorite Star Wars movie. Just beating out Return of the Jedi by a hair.


----------



## Toad Licker

House of Wax (2005)


----------



## ourwater

Dogtooth [2009]


----------



## SplendidBob

The Revenant.

Was surprisingly good


----------



## Kevin001

The Butterfly Effect (2004)


----------



## ourwater

Minions [2015]


----------



## Mur

Tales of Halloween, <3 anthology horror movies.


----------



## ourwater

Case 39 [2009]


----------



## Camelleone

Whiplash (2014) 
it become one of my favorite movie, very intense. I like jazz songs instrument played here, two main characters deliver very great acting, the main character is a loner and very dedicated. Remind me of Black Swan, but I like this one better.

The Avengers (2012)
heard that this movie is great, I never watched Thor, Hulk, Capt America, or Iron Man, so this is the movie where they become a team.


----------



## Kevin001

Miracle on 34th Street (1994)(currently)


----------



## ourwater

Miracle on 34th Street [1947]


----------



## SouthWest

_A Christmas Horror Story_ (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire


----------



## prairiedreamer

Predestination. Good movie, starts out boring though. Thankfully I was watching it with friends so I had no choice but to sit through it, otherwise I would've shut it off after the first 10 minutes. Wish they'd picked a different actor, Im not a fan of Ethan Hawk


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Kevin001

A Christmas Story


----------



## ourwater

H8rz [2015]


----------



## ourwater

The Peanuts Movie [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future


----------



## My Hearse

The Green Inferno.


----------



## bday4

Silver Linings Playbook - 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## The Linux Guy

Star Wars: The Force Awakens (Twice)


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part III


----------



## Fangirl96

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937) 

Been quite a while since i saw this one. Was more boring than i remember actually, but still impressive ofc. 3/5


----------



## Kevin001

Ant Man....not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## Fangirl96

Vegas Vacation (1997)

Ugh no, this didn't live up to one of my fave xmas movies, christmas vacation, at all sadly. 3/5


----------



## TryingMara

A Christmas Story


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Family Stone

:heart


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hateful Eight


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Scrub-Zero said:


> Hateful Eight


Did you see it on the roadshow? I'll be watching it next month since there isn't any 70mm theatres in Arkansas :/

Anyway, I'm about to watch Rambo 4.


----------



## mattmc

The DUFF (2015)


----------



## TryingMara

Bad Santa


----------



## Kevin001

Jurassic World


----------



## AllieG

I'll be home for Christmas as part of my family's tradition of watching festive movies on Christmas.

The movie was surprisingly not as sh*tty as I thought it would be. I give it a 6 out of 10.


----------



## ourwater

Zazie dans le métro [1960]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Did you see it on the roadshow? I'll be watching it next month since there isn't any 70mm theatres in Arkansas :/


I watched the screener from a torrent site. Shame on me, i know.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Scrub-Zero said:


> I watched the screener from a torrent site. Shame on me, i know.


:O


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## Kevin001

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## Toad Licker

The Forger


----------



## Alcadaeus

Return of the Jedi


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Transformers Age Of Extinction


----------



## Kevin001

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (currently)


----------



## mattmc

Seventh Son (2014)


----------



## ourwater

Slow Learners [2015]


----------



## ourwater

The Boxtrolls [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## anxious87

Avenged


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## mayakhaleesi

I watched a beautiful swedish movie that made me feel so damn empty because it were about a man wanting to take his life.
:frown2:

(And i dunno if this is how i reply to your question lmao im new here, and swedish)


----------



## ourwater

Slightly Honorable [1939]


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## germangb

The martian


----------



## Kevin001

Armageddon......one of my favs.


----------



## Nathan18

Star Wars: A New Hope.


----------



## SouthWest

_Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation_ (2015)


----------



## Findedeux

Ant Man

Pretty entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: The Force Awakens [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

New Best Friend


----------



## Toad Licker

Lapse of Memory


----------



## AffinityWing

Ant-Man


----------



## Kevin001

Old School (2003)


----------



## ourwater

Cantinflas [2014]


----------



## Amphoteric

We Need to Talk About Kevin (2011)


----------



## ourwater

Cinderella [2015]


----------



## ourwater

Inception [2010]


----------



## ourwater

Sentimental Journey [1946]


----------



## 10k

Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Brannigan


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## Toad Licker

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins


----------



## ourwater

Chef [2014]


----------



## JustThisGuy

American Hero (2015)








Like Chronicle meets My Name is Earl. I thought it was ok.


----------



## Toad Licker

Renegade


----------



## JustThisGuy

*It Follows*








Very innovative horror film. Refreshing. Basically a supernatural STD. Heh. Why these guys tried to help is beyond me, but it was interesting.


----------



## rdrr

Superbad


----------



## ourwater

Sister Kenny [1946]


----------



## Kevin001

Taken 2 (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monte Walsh (1970)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## TryingMara

Legends of the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## JustThisGuy

TryingMara said:


> Legends of the Fall


Good movie. Brad Pitt always plays those "living life" movies. Legends of the Fall, Fight Club, Thelma & Louise, Interview with the Vampire, The Tree of Life, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button... I'm sure there's another.


----------



## rdrr

The Angriest Man in Brooklyn


----------



## Harbinger1

er ist wieder da


----------



## ericj

Star Wars


----------



## ourwater

Poto and Cabengo [1980]


----------



## Ckg2011

Ant-Man.


----------



## TryingMara

JustThisGuy said:


> Good movie. Brad Pitt always plays those "living life" movies. Legends of the Fall, Fight Club, Thelma & Louise, Interview with the Vampire, The Tree of Life, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button... I'm sure there's another.


Maybe A River Runs Through It? I can't recall much, but I think it had some similarities. This was my first time watching Legends of the Fall, I really enjoyed it. Scenery was beautiful, too.


----------



## Kevin001

Se7en


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Ted 2*








Just as good as the first. Seriously. No better, no less. I choked on my drink twice during this thing. I've been waning off of MacFarlane humor, but this was pretty funny.

*Red 2*








A sequel based on the merit of an original script, rather than the comic book source material like the first, and it was better than the original. The action, the dynamics and chemistry and the villains were palpable. Felt like things were at great stakes constantly.

Two seemingly unnecessary sequels that turned out pretty great.


----------



## CosmicLow

Catch44(2011)


----------



## ourwater

Beautiful [2000]


----------



## cat001

What We Do in the Shadows

Hilarious!


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand By Me


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Inside Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

The Monuments Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Julie Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost Town ( 2008 )


----------



## TryingMara

The Revenant



cat001 said:


> What We Do in the Shadows
> 
> Hilarious!


Absolutely love that movie! It's hysterical. The scenes with the werewolves were great.


----------



## ourwater

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory [2005]


----------



## TryingMara

Horrible Bosses


----------



## ourwater

No Escape [2015]


----------



## TryingMara

Ted



ourwater said:


> No Escape [2015]


What did you think of it?


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Infected Phase II


----------



## ourwater

The Peacemaker [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Undefeated


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunshine (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Strip Search


----------



## anxious87

The secret garden


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Kevin001

Bring It On (2000)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Inside Out and Ant Man


----------



## JustThisGuy

Great movie. Takes patience from the audience, but it gets there.

Soft spoiler: Hateful Nine.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Boruto: Naruto the movie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Little Big Girl [2002]


----------



## SouthWest

_Sweetwater_ (2013) - decent western with January Jones, Jason Isaacs as a crazed preacher and Ed Harris as a crazed sheriff.


----------



## ourwater

The Space Children [1958]


----------



## ourwater

After Earth [2013]


----------



## yeongil

Young Victoria (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Eyes of an Angel [1991]


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Kingsman


----------



## Toad Licker

Spiral


----------



## layitontheline

Star Wars Episodes IV, V, VI

Nightwatch (1994)

Dying at Grace (2003) :cry

The Mountain (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## TryingMara

^Cool! I haven't seen those in so long.
________

Spaceballs


----------



## twitchy666

*Martian*

crap


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Defiant Ones[1958]


----------



## Kevin001

The Gift


----------



## millenniumman75

ourwater said:


> Miracle on 34th Street [1947]


Natalie Wood was a good actress......who was afraid of the water after an accident during filming one of her movies. For the rest of her career, she wore a bracelet on one of her wrists to cover scars from the injury.

She was in therapy for years.

I watched "Wes Craven's Wishmaster"


----------



## Sprocketjam

Flowers in the Attic (2014).

Was... interesting. Random incest out of nowhere. Gained a major crush on Kiernan Shipka though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Revenant* (2015)








Amazing. So immersive. I was really taken by this film. I think it's my favorite for 2015.


----------



## ourwater

Upstream Color [2013]


----------



## binckie

Rambo III


----------



## refined_rascal

JustThisGuy said:


> *The Revenant* (2015)
> 
> Amazing. So immersive. I was really taken by this film. I think it's my favorite for 2015.


I am so looking forward to this. Another one I'm looking forward to is 'Bone Tomahawk'. Only it's not out in the UK until February.

The last movie I watched was 'Bridge of spies'. Loved it.


----------



## dragonfruit

"Horns"


----------



## Toad Licker

What Dreams May Come


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## TryingMara

Magic in the Moonlight


----------



## Toad Licker

What If (2013)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Krampus*








Creator of Trick 'R Treat, a love letter to Halloween, comes this anti-Christmas, PG-13 horror-comedy that didn't suck. It's so much fun. Maybe not my top 10 for 2015, but it's recommendable.  Kids are not off-limits to this anti-Claus, which is refreshing more than shocking to this horror-vet.


----------



## TryingMara

JustThisGuy said:


> *Krampus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creator of Trick 'R Treat, a love letter to Halloween, comes this anti-Christmas, PG-13 horror-comedy that didn't suck. It's so much fun. Maybe not my top 10 for 2015, but it's recommendable.  Kids are not off-limits to this anti-Claus, which is refreshing more than shocking to this horror-vet.


I've wanted to see this so bad, but haven't had a chance. I'm glad you liked it and that it's worth seeing. That was my impression from the trailers- it's a lot of fun.


----------



## ourwater

Delhi Safari [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## hellollama

Interstellar (2014)

It's a beautiful movie, and I can't get over it.


----------



## RandomDane

Spirited Away.

Not really into anime but that was one beautiful movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexually Bugged!


----------



## Toad Licker

Breakfast on Pluto


----------



## Farideh

The Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

The Perfect Boss


----------



## ourwater

The Ridiculous 6 [2015]


----------



## TryingMara

Brooklyn


----------



## Scrub-Zero

He Never Died. 

Creed.


----------



## Kevin001

The Others


----------



## EvonneEzell

About A Boy


----------



## ourwater

Amélie [2001]


----------



## ourwater

Project Almanac [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## unemployment simulator

hannibal 

jesus christ that ending was ****ed up!.. I had nightmares after that.


----------



## mattmc

The Slumber Party Massacre (1982)

It really doesn't get the love it deserves.


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Ex Machina*








Brilliant expressions of the human condition in this wild scifi thriller. It's...it's just my favorite of 2015. Def.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

The Hateful Eight!


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friendship to Die For


----------



## Toad Licker

The Immaculate Conception of Little Dizzle


----------



## SouthWest

_Tim's Vermeer_ (2013) - Tim Jenison has a dedication and patience that is herculean, and it absolutely pays off in the end.


----------



## mattmc

Slumber Party Massacre II (1987)


----------



## ourwater

Room [2015]


----------



## Kevin001

Trainwreck


----------



## Toad Licker

Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Howl.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hick (2012)


----------



## mattmc

Slumber Party Massacre III (1990)

The lead actress reminds me of Taylor Schilling.


----------



## Harbinger1

the hunger games mockingjay part2


I quite like this franchise (doesn't suck like the other YA movies) and this one was no exception. Sure it was flawed, but I like the katniss character and what jennifer Lawrence does with it. sad to see it end.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kissing Jessica Stein


----------



## SeeYouInDream

Star Wars: The Force Awakens!!!! It was awesome :-D I was never a big Star Wars fan but this really increased my appreciation for the series, and I can't wait until the next film!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Kevin001

Rocky V


----------



## Charmeleon

Sicario, pretty good. Real supressors don't sound like that tho lol.


----------



## ourwater

Instructions Not Included [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The Impossible [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Orphanage


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Ineko

The last movies I watched was the Fast and Furious series but I haven't seen anything in the theaters since Thor 2


----------



## The Enemy Within

Toad Licker said:


> The Orphanage


A great psychological horror movie. :twisted

The Humbling (2014) Surprisingly good

Wild Tales (2014) Awesome


----------



## Harbinger1

only yesterday.


a beautifull ghibli movie. Their second best in my opinion. My only complaint is that it should've ended 2 minutes earlier. Ambiguous endings often have a bigger impact.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruby Ring


----------



## IcedOver

_The Hateful Eight_ in the 70mm Roadshow Engagement. This was in an average-to-small size theater in a multiplex, so I don't believe the projection of the 70mm image was as big as it was intended to be. As a result, it didn't look any different as far as clarity or richness from what 35mm projection used to look like except for the extra wide 2.76:1 aspect ratio, which was used well in the film. The theater had run out of the souvenir programs. As far as the film, it was your typical Tarantino -- a hollow live-action cartoon with nothing serious or interesting going on, a lot of blood and people yelling at and killing each other. The film adds up to little more than zero even though it has a lot of fun moments and details, and several laughs (again, like every Tarantino film I've viewed). Samuel L. Jackson does the only thing he's capable of doing as an actor -- yelling and swearing. I do love how politically incorrect this film and _Django Unchained_ are.


----------



## Yer Blues

Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## Kevin001

Iron Man 3


----------



## SilentStrike

Men In Black 3
...meh


----------



## Toad Licker

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## Toad Licker

Asylum Blackout


----------



## Toad Licker

No Looking Back


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Blue Max*








About a German pilot rising to ranks through lies and manipulation during WWI. All for a medal, the Blue Max. Awarded to those with 20 dogfight kills. It's pretty entertaining. Our protagonist is an a-hole through and through.


----------



## mattmc

The Hateful Eight (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Armored


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## ourwater

In Your Eyes [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Refuge (2012)


----------



## ourwater

Incendiary [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Harbinger1

Youth and joy


Fellini is boring--> youth was boring
I very much enjoyed joy. I'm definitely becomming a fan of jennifer lawrence


----------



## Xenagos

Far from the Madding Crowd


----------



## mattmc

Jessabelle (2014)


----------



## Kevin001

Taken


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker

Mysterious Skin (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## ourwater

The Hunchback of Notre Dame II [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Take a Hard Ride


----------



## ourwater

Forbidden Games [1952]


----------



## Kevin001

The Collection (2012)


----------



## ourwater

Spaceballs [1987]


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Mulholland Drive (2001)


----------



## ourwater

Vacas [1992]


----------



## scooby

The Martian [2015]

I thought it was pretty good, though I was hoping the movie had a more serious approach instead of a somewhat light hearted one, along the lines of Interstellar (which is one of my favourite movies) and Gravity. I wish it would put more focus on the loneliness of being away from home, all alone, and the impact it would have on the main character mentally and emotionally. Something similar to the anime "Voices of a Distant Star" which I really enjoyed. I haven't read the book though, so I went in with different expectations to what it was actually supposed to be.

I seem to like space themed movies a lot.


----------



## SouthWest

_Anomalisa_ (2015) - The film hasn't been released in the UK yet, so let's not ask how I've already seen it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze This


----------



## unemployment simulator

Jurassic world

loads of big dinosaurs! 

bryce dallas howard looked great in those heels, interesting she spent the whole movie running from dinosaurs while wearing them.. which must have been uncomfortable? she did look good though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze That


----------



## Harbinger1

melancholia


not sure how to feel about this one


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth (1986) R.I.P. David Bowie :rain


----------



## catcharay

The big short. It was enjoyable, but definitely can be improved. 7/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Fury*
*







*
It was good. Can totally see Ayers doing Suicide Squad after watching this.


----------



## Toad Licker

Life, Death and Mini-Golf


----------



## ourwater

A Lonely Place to Die [2011]


----------



## ourwater

In A World... [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello I Must Be Going


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Harbinger1

the danish girl


not bad, kinda meh


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorority Boys


----------



## Dave UK

Sicario

Kind of overrated imo.


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Kevin001

Armageddon


----------



## ourwater

Balloon Farm [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Ender's Game [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Passion Fish


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Toad Licker

About Cherry


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Borderlands


----------



## Toad Licker

Brotherhood of Blood


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Remember me


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The last Witch Hunter.


----------



## Xenagos

The True Cost (2015)


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> The last Witch Hunter.


Was that good? Debating if I want to see that or not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> Was that good? Debating if I want to see that or not.


It was okay. It's in the same vein as Constantine, The Sorcerer's Apprentice and Season of the Witch. If you liked them, you should like this one too.

I just don't like the CGI monsters lol. They never look quite right and it ruins the movie a little.


----------



## Emar

I am almost ashamed to say this but "Trainwreck".... I dont get all th fuss about it. Didn't find it at all special. 

Tonight: The Revenant


----------



## mattmc

Ex Machina (2015)

5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Fever


----------



## WinterDave

The Last Witch Hunter....

Not great, not bad, about a 6-6.5....

A popcorn movie to watch at 2am, worth a rental at Red Box but not a trip to the theater....


----------



## Toad Licker

Fletch


----------



## Harbinger1

there's something about mary.


suprisingly hilarious


----------



## Toad Licker

Die Hard 

R.I.P. Alan Rickman :rain


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Buried


----------



## ourwater

Aliens [1986]


----------



## Kevin001

Marley & Me


----------



## Arcases

i watched speed 1994 , and i realized how absurd my so called nostalgia has been , it was pure crap movie , and then i realize man the sandra bullock , keanu reeves , kissing scene was a classic , it gave me a turn on for the whole day , and i couldn't sleep


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Borderland(2007)

Diablo.


----------



## layitontheline

Sleuth ('72)
Through A Glass Darkly ('61)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## Kevin001

A Walk to Remember (my favorite movie)


----------



## ourwater

Catch Me If You Can [2002]


----------



## ourwater

Brooklyn [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## Harbinger1

grindhouse and the hateful eight


----------



## mattmc

Kevin001 said:


> A Walk to Remember (my favorite movie)


One of my favorites as well. 

The last movie I watched was Sinister 2.


----------



## Kevin001

mattmc said:


> One of my favorites as well.
> 
> The last movie I watched was Sinister 2.


Ikr :high5 Sinister 2 wasn't that bad either.


----------



## mattmc

Kevin001 said:


> Ikr :high5 Sinister 2 wasn't that bad either.


It was neat that they made it so close to a Children Of The Corn movie.

But man, I've seen A Walk To Remember... at least six times. It might be the movie I've watched the most. It's just incredible. :high5


----------



## Kevin001

mattmc said:


> It was neat that they made it so close to a Children Of The Corn movie.
> 
> But man, I've seen A Walk To Remember... at least six times. It might be the movie I've watched the most. It's just incredible. :high5


I've seen it like 100x, lol. I watched it everyday for 2wks straight one time.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Night of the Eagle (1962)


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## mattmc

Kevin001 said:


> I've seen it like 100x, lol. I watched it everyday for 2wks straight one time.


That's impressive lol. I can see why though. For a long time I had a crush on Mandy Moore. She's amazing in it.


----------



## Kevin001

mattmc said:


> For a long time I had a crush on Mandy Moore.


Me too :yes


----------



## ourwater

Glut [1983]


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Shall We Dance (2004)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Forgetting Sarah Marshall

:heart


----------



## JustThisGuy

SamanthaStrange said:


> Forgetting Sarah Marshall
> 
> :heart


I bet I know where you paused it. >


----------



## SamanthaStrange

JustThisGuy said:


> I bet I know where you paused it. >


How many times must we have this conversation? 0


----------



## FinnishGirl

Le? Miserables


----------



## ourwater

In Fear [2013]


----------



## ourwater

The Giver [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## ourwater

Hey Bartender [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunset Grill


----------



## ourwater

The Butterfly [2002]


----------



## rememo

White Chicks


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Live Now


----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P.D.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

The Wedding Singer


----------



## Charmander

Cloverfield


----------



## Ally

Brooklyn


----------



## Scrub-Zero

007 Spectre.

I don't like bond movies but i was bored so i watched it anyway.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

A Place In The Sun


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> Cloverfield


Getting ready for the sorta sequel, 10 Cloverfield Lane?


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> Charmander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cloverfield
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for the sorta sequel, 10 Cloverfield Lane?
Click to expand...

Yes! I was hoping it'd be a proper sequel but oh well.


----------



## RestlessNative

I watched Chopper today.


----------



## ourwater

Clara und das Geheimnis der Bären [2013]


----------



## Kevin001

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## Kevin001

Star Wars: The Force Awakens.......not bad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The final Girls.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carried Away


----------



## unemployment simulator

the man who fell to earth


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> The final Girls.


What'd you think?


----------



## WineKitty

The revanant.


----------



## mattmc

Southpaw (2015)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Starbuck.

It was a weird but sweet movie.



JustThisGuy said:


> What'd you think?


I almost turned it off at the start because i thought it was gonna be just a stupid Friday the 13th dumb comedy like Scary movie was to Scream and i hate spoof movies.

But i stuck with it and ended up enjoying it a lot.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> Starbuck.
> 
> It was a weird but sweet movie.
> 
> I almost turned it off at the start because i thought it was gonna be just a stupid Friday the 13th dumb comedy like Scary movie was to Scream and i hate spoof movies.
> 
> But i stuck with it and ended up enjoying it a lot.


It was one of my favorites for 2015. I thought you were gonna say you disliked it. I just love that it took tropes and clichés and made them a meta-power for the character(s) and so it flowed well. I found it a little heartfelt too.


----------



## Kevin001

Mean Girls


----------



## Nibbler

The lobster (2015)

One of the more unique movies I've watched that's for sure...


----------



## ourwater

The Martian [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Toad Licker

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Harbinger1

the untouchables


surprisingly bad


----------



## SouthWest

_Bone Tomahawk_ (2015) - I seem to have been watching a lot of new westerns in the past few weeks. The cast was great, really good writing, and there was some brutal carnage going on towards the end.


----------



## ourwater

Jurassic Park [1993]


----------



## mattmc

Final Girl (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Stranger Beside Me (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Desperate Choice


----------



## Kevin001

The Bourne Identity (currently)


----------



## catcharay

The revenant. Stunning visuals of nature landscapes. The vague concepts, without a definitive plot was good, but then towards the end it was typical. Overall it was good. Tom hardy is talented, Leo too but his acting style is seemingly the same.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Martian


----------



## IcedOver

_Super 8_ on Blu-ray. I still haven't been to J.J. Abrams' _Social Justice Wars: The Force Awakens _(may go tomorrow), but I wanted to rent one of his other feature films because I'd never viewed any. I was curious about _Super 8_, but didn't go to it in the theater. I've heard how much _Force Awakens_ refers to the original _Star Wars_, and in the same way _Super 8_ is a ripoff of _E.T. _It's almost ridiculous how much it tries to copy it_, _and it's amusing that Spielberg is a (probably in-name-only) producer on this film. Spoiler . . . . . . The final scene is almost a shot-for-shot copy of the final scene of _E.T._, complete with some sentimental, Williams-like music that wasn't really present elsewhere in the film. The alien itself looks like the _Cloverfield_ monster's cousin, and more creativity could have gone into its design.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blues Brothers


----------



## ourwater

I Saw What You Did [1965]


----------



## smeeble

Monsters (3/10)


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight (1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

The Claim


----------



## lizzy19

Ask me anything


----------



## McFly

San Andreas

*Spoilers*
I thought the movie was going to be focused on the Rock saving everybody, but it seemed like most of his screen time was travelling through the countryside to get to San Francisco. Plus he's a firefighter, shouldn't he have been helping people in LA instead of abandoning duty to travel with the mom to rescue the daughter? And he gave a stolen truck to an old couple without telling them.


----------



## mattmc

The Wedding Ringer (2015)

Has it's flaws but the bromance aspect was pretty solid.


----------



## Kevin001

The Wolverine (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Minor Thing


----------



## mattmc

Kite (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serial Mom


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Bravetown


----------



## HanSolo

Qolselanu said:


> I watched a clip of Heat on Youtube.com. It seems pretty good so I'll watch it soon.


Def. 1 of the better/best criminal/action movies if u like that type of things, and very well rated across the board. Personally I love it and have watched it way too many times.

I've watched a boat load of movie clips lately watching "cinema sins" videos of "Every Thing Thats Wrong With ________" in a few minutes..........its a comedian guy just pointing out, making fun of, joking about/etc, clever remarks and observations, satirical stuff

-mistakes, cliches, rip-offs, whats missing, annoying things, plot holes, and some positive things, etc

And they like most the movies so they don't hate the movies or anything...........lot of fun and wow I miss so many mistakes in movies

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMWfZxj1nTkQBy4AeRGG4xH5d2IIApNPj


----------



## IcedOver

_Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ in 3D. It was . . . okay. The best thing about it is Adam Driver/Kylo Ren. He's great on "Girls" and has a unique face and screen presence. The movie is much too redolent of the original, to a ridiculous degree. The story beats are almost the same. What happens to a certain character could have been handled much better, although the scene in which it happens is okay mainly because of Driver (I'm sure you know what I'm talking about).


----------



## Toad Licker

What My Husband Doesn't Know


----------



## Kevin001

Iron Man 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Paranormal Activity: Tokyo Night.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wind Chill (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## Recessive J

In The Loop. One of the funniest things I've watched in ages


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> Paranormal Activity: Tokyo Night.


 That's a movie?! They need to stop.



Toad Licker said:


> Wind Chill (2007)


I enjoyed this movie. I loved the loop.



Toad Licker said:


> Weird Science


Classic must see.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JustThisGuy said:


> That's a movie?! They need to stop.


haha yeah. It's kind of an unofficial sequel to the first paranormal activity. Asian style and stuff.

spoiler: since i can't do the tags...

The girl in this one went on a trip to the US and killed Katie(car accident) after the event of the first movie and inherited the ghost/demon.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> haha yeah. It's kind of an unofficial sequel to the first paranormal activity. Asian style and stuff.
> 
> [spoilers]Technically the girl in this one went on a trip to the US and killed Katie(car accident) after the event of the first movie and inherited the ghost/demon.[/spoilers]


Ah! Ok. I've noticed the Japanese have done that a lot. Like, a whole lot of J-horror is copied from K-horror or Chinese horror films. It's funny. Also, the unofficial sequel thing is becoming more prominent, like Italy in the 70s and 80s with a lot of cannibal and zombie flicks. Again, funny. Especially because we then Americanize their flicks, some copied, into remakes. Haha!


----------



## Toad Licker

It Follows (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crucible (1996)


----------



## Kevin001

Wanted


----------



## TryingMara

For Richer or Poorer


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Martyrs.

The original french film is a lot better.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Secret Cutting (2000)


----------



## Kevin001

Armageddon (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Monsieur Lazhar [2011]


----------



## Fever Dream

The Revenant (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Varsity Blues


----------



## Kevin001

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## DiscardYourFear

12 Monkeys


----------



## unemployment simulator

maps to the stars

latest cronenberg flick. when it started up I thought to myself oh no, not another robert pattinson in a limousine movie like the last one! this was a lot better, its quite a cutting critisism of aspects of modern society, without it actually feeling like a typical satire. well made.


----------



## yyyya

Looper


----------



## Toad Licker

Casualties of War


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Mr. Deeds


----------



## Toad Licker

Tommy Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## Kevin001

We're the Millers (currently)


----------



## cak

Overboard or Dallas Buyers CLub


----------



## smeeble

The host (the korean one)


----------



## Toad Licker

Walking Tall (1973)


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games


----------



## SouthWest

_Dear White People_ (2014)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Something Of Value(1957)


----------



## twitchy666

*Last Witch Hunter*

best movie ever made.

Why a bad rating?


----------



## twitchy666

*Walk in the Woods*

ideal reminder of making friends

I did that all my life
or they did it with me

strangers anywhere. many of them, many of us is good.

just me meeting one is lowest way of it

or me with a few of them. 50:50 like or dislike


----------



## Kevin001

Ant-Man


----------



## Karaleigh

Sucker Punch. Love that film.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Principal (1987)


----------



## MindInHell

project almanac ( 2015 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

The Baxter


----------



## Toad Licker

She Hate Me


----------



## Kevin001

Riddick (currently)


----------



## SumitaSofat

The revenant nice movie. 8/10


----------



## SouthWest

_The Return of the Living Dead _(1985)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Justice League: Gods & Monsters*








Might be my favorite DC animated movie. These versions of The Trinity were amazing. I want more from this world. Might read the comics.


----------



## ourwater

The Good Son [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Kevin001

Intruders (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

My Girl (1991)


----------



## yellowturtle

Zoolander.

I just couldn't take anything seriously!


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Irrational Man*








I really liked the characters and story. The way it kept twisting. First Woody Allen movie. I know, where've I been?



Kevin001 said:


> Intruders (2015)


I wanna see that so badly. Is it good? Love thrillers.


----------



## Kevin001

JustThisGuy said:


> I wanna see that so badly. Is it good? Love thrillers.


Are we talking about the same movie? I think the one I saw is 2016 instead of 2015. I saw this one...










You might be talking about the Miranda Cosgrove one (The Intruders), I haven't seen that one yet. Maybe sometime this week I'll check it out. I haven't even seen the 2011 Intruders either.


----------



## Toad Licker

Down to the Bone (2004)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kevin001 said:


> Are we talking about the same movie? I think the one I saw is 2016 instead of 2015. I saw this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be talking about the Miranda Cosgrove one (The Intruders), I haven't seen that one yet. Maybe sometime this week I'll check it out. I haven't even seen the 2011 Intruders either.


Yea, the 2016 one. It was on OnDemand. Almost ordered it. Agoraphobe with a secondary disorder. Looks crazy.


----------



## ByStorm

The Revenant. Such a beautiful movie.


----------



## Kevin001

JustThisGuy said:


> Yea, the 2016 one. It was on OnDemand. Almost ordered it. Agoraphobe with a secondary disorder. Looks crazy.


It was ok. Not jumping out of my seat but a nice watch. Nice twist.


----------



## ourwater

One Day on Earth [2012]


----------



## SilkyJay

the internship with owen wilson and vince vaughn


haven't watched a movie in a while. Has me thinking about the future.


----------



## ourwater

How It's Made: Wood Windows, Woven Cashmere, Plastic Recyclers, and Architectural Glass


----------



## ourwater

Medium: Joe Day Afternoon


----------



## Thomasjs81

Bound (1996). It's awesome. >


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Gallows.

Wild Country.


----------



## ourwater

Dirty Pretty Things [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## Marre

JustThisGuy said:


> *Irrational Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the characters and story. The way it kept twisting. First Woody Allen movie. I know, where've I been?


Had missed this was out. Loved it! Joaquin Phoenix and Emma Stone were both great and the plot was interesting. Especially liked the character of Abe. "Anxiety is the dizziness of freedom"


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## ourwater

Cool Runnings [1993]


----------



## Kevin001

The Best of Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Girl


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Howling 5


----------



## Toad Licker

Mental (2012)


----------



## odetoanoddity

I borrowed and watched: 'The Hobbit - Battle of five armies' yesterday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Batman*








I've never seen this uncut and all the way through. Huh. I've seen Returns and Forever. Batman Returns is still my favorite from the original movie series. Not sure I can make it through Batman & Robin. But yea, fun time. Feeling the dated part of it, but it simultaneously gives it charm. Odd.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sympathy for lady vengeance.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Gardens of the Night


----------



## ezioauditore

The Danish Girl. I cried a lot, Alicia Vikander and Eddie Redmayne's performances were amazing.


----------



## Kevin001

The Good Son


----------



## Toad Licker

Hitched for the Holidays


----------



## Ally

Inside Out


----------



## lonerroom

The Grudge, and then Monkey Trouble


----------



## Harbinger1

spotlight


It was decent. Important and well presented story, but with little dramatic power.


----------



## ourwater

Amazon [2015]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bone Tomahawk.

It was a decent movie actually. Kurt Russel is always a bad ***.


----------



## Kevin001

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Curse of Chucky*








It was ok. The whereabouts of Chucky's son/daughter from Seed isn't explained, but there's a new story to be told. This kinda gives origins, like Freddy before becoming a dream wraith. It's kinda interesting.

On another note--a sad one--this is probably the last of the original maniacs from the bronze age of horror. Evil Dead, Freddy, Jason, Michael Myers, Leatherface and Chucky. All of which are in the same universe, according to Jason Goes to Hell, Freddy vs. Jason, but most importantly Bride of Chucky's intro with all the unsolved, supernatural murders. *wipes tear* I salute you, Curse of Chucky, 'cause now all those greats are in remake land now. You'll maybe be next. Again, sad.


----------



## SouthWest

_2010: The Year We Make Contact_ (1984) - It's an unnecessary sequel to one of the greatest films in science fiction, but it's well made with great visual effects and a surreal ending. I could also see echoes of this movie in the _The Abyss_ with the US/Soviet nuclear standoff subplot in each of the films.


----------



## Toad Licker

Man on a Ledge


----------



## Toad Licker

Acolytes (2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker

My Neighbor's Keeper


----------



## Harbinger1

the last of the mohicans


looks great and sounds great, but too little depth and a flat romance make it kinda meh


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

pulp fiction.


----------



## ourwater

Case 39 [2005]


----------



## Overdrive

Exposed


----------



## Kevin001

The Bourne Supremacy (currently)


----------



## ourwater

A Single Girl [1995]


----------



## ourwater

Bach et Bottine [1986]


----------



## SunFlower2011

The Martian


----------



## ourwater

Meet Me in St. Louis [1944]


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Beasts of No Nation*








Harrowing. Simply harrowing. Most dramatic film of 2015 for me. Just beats out The Revenant and pushed up my top ten list a couple slots. The story is so practical and the type of awful that happens as a constant in many African nations.

Elba was a convincing *******. Complex and believable. As was the actor who played Agu, the little boy.


----------



## ourwater

The Hunter [2012]


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian (1982)


----------



## Kevin001

Flightplan (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## novalax

Sicario


----------



## Toad Licker

Wicker Park


----------



## mattmc

The Red Tent (2014)

It's rare to see a movie about Biblical characters without an overtly Christian or Judaic slant. That the women are technically "pagans", and not shown as silly or evil, is a small miracle. Especially considering the quality of the overall production. It's a solid mini-series for anyone interested in early human history.


----------



## TryingMara

Aladdin


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Avengers Confidential: Black Widow & Punisher*








Little contrived with the Elias and Black Widow subplot, but it was an ok film, I guess.


----------



## SlightlyJaded

In Your Eyes. Saw it on Netflix and watched it on a whim. Turned out to be a Joss Whedon film, so I knew I'd like it, which I did


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Slow West

The Proposition(2005)

Both good if you enjoy the old west films.


----------



## Toad Licker

Continental Divide


----------



## Kevin001

The Covenant (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Square (2008 )


----------



## Harbinger1

Creed 


The second 70's movie this year to be remade into one dull package. It didn't miss a single boxing movie or rocky cliche. And going for nostalgia is the weakist thing a movie can do. You know you're movie sucks so you try to make fans focus on another one. 
did not like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Monster Squad*








I barely remember this as a kid, so no nostalgia, really. But man, it's fun little film. If you The Goonies and Lost Boys, you'll dig on this.


----------



## ourwater

Pan's Labyrinth [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexting in Suburbia


----------



## novalax

everest


----------



## 10k

Donnie Darko


----------



## Maverick34

10 Things I Hate About You (1999)


----------



## ourwater

Tour De Force [2014]


----------



## DespairSenpai

The Boy


----------



## mirado

Kung Fu Panda 3! I watched it opening day at the first showing with my brother.

It didn't give me as strong as emotional response like the first two but I still liked it.


----------



## Karaleigh

I just finished watching The Intern. Nice movie.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Nightcrawler*








Very dark film. Holy crap. I liked it.

Still disappointed that it wasn't an X-Men spinoff when I first heard about the movie. Tsk.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dune (1984)


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Hill: Revelation (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## SouthWest

_Macbeth_ (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Wrong Reasons (2013)


----------



## CWe

Night of the Living Dead (1990)


----------



## ourwater

The Unloved [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Restraint (2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Attack on Titan(live action)

Derpy looking titans eating people. Just watch the anime instead.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Moving, 1988 with Richard Pryor.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Xenagos

The Boy (2016)


----------



## Karaleigh

I watched Joy last night. Good film. :3


----------



## McFly

Menace II Society 1993

Was a good period piece, had nice camera work but the plot was all over the place.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Rover


----------



## unemployment simulator

last house on the left, the original one.

wes craven (rip) did so much better than this in the years to come, i'm not sure how much he contributed to that script and the plot seemed a bit odd and like parts were shoehorned in for the sake of it appealing to a certain audience. you know the script is gonna be bad when in the opening scenes the girl starts talking incredibly frankly about her tits with her dad! I was left thinking wtf lol. the cops were so dumb they almost seemed comical, like they were from a three stooges film.
it was supposedly influenced by the virgin spring which is a far better film. im probably gonna be haunted by freddy kruger for saying that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-***


----------



## ourwater

Elina: As If I Wasn't There [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-*** 2


----------



## Kevin001

The Omen (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Twice Upon a Time*








Unique, but I was kind of bored.


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Skin (2009)


----------



## IcedOver

Toad Licker said:


> Edge of Madness


Pretty obscure film and relatively good too. I rented it over ten years ago when I had a huge crush on Caroline Dhavernas.


----------



## IcedOver

_Anomalisa_. Eh . . . it was average. Given the critical praise, I was expecting to be blown away, but then again I rarely agree with critics. I like Kaufman, but I've only viewed the films he made with Spike Jonze and _Synecdoche, New York_, which he directed. He'll never top his script for _Being John Malkovich_, which is an all-time Classic. The mundane aspects of _Anomalisa_ were just that -- mundane, and without the absurdist flavor that Kaufman usually imparts to such things (except for the fact that it's being done by puppets). The central struggle and themes of the film are not as interesting or relatable as that in _Malkovich_ or _Synecdoche_.


----------



## SouthWest

_We Are What We Are_ (2013) - If you haven't seen any of Jim Mickle's movies I would highly recommend them. It was a great slow burn of suspense and the ending was fantastic, with me exclaiming "Jesus!" at what was happening. An underappreciated horror that highlights the creative revival of the genre in the last decade.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lone Star.


----------



## Toad Licker

I, Robot


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## Toad Licker

Benny & Joon


----------



## ourwater

The Totenwackers [2007]


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Frankenweenie* (1984)








Fun little short that inspired the recent movie.


----------



## TryingMara

The Legend of Hell House


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## Kevin001

Underworld: Evolution


----------



## JustThisGuy

*House on Haunted Hill* (1959)








Cheesy, but happy to have in my brain's library. I remember liking the remake. I need to see the remake's sequel. Seems funky. Vincent Price was such a good actor, despite the cheese he usually gets into.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Turbo Kid*








Seriously, watch this. It's an 80s homage/spoof of post-apocalyptic futures. It reminds me of Kung Fury a lot, in that it's 80s-tastic scifi-fantasy. Apple totally steals scenes. Again, watch this. Seriously.

On Netflix.


----------



## TryingMara

Once


----------



## Harbinger1

Jean de florette/manon des sources


pretty interesting plot, but as 2 two-hour films it really drags


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Kevin001

Regression (currently)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Birdman, or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)*









Interesting meta-fiction. It was a great parallel to Keaton's Batman and all the superhero stuff flying around now. The movie was pretty cool. Longshots were pretty incredible, but dubious. As in they could've made fake longshots. Unsure. But the seamless nature of the cinematography pulls you in. Not to be movie dork about it. Keaton kinda speaking from his personal stance in Hollywood in this as a...not a washed up or forgotten actor, just someone who isn't in the spotlight anymore. Though his character feels washed up and wanting theatrical redemption through his play.

Handful of great actors in this.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Burbs


----------



## Harbinger1

Ratatouille


Liked it a lot


----------



## Toad Licker

Elsewhere (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Survivor: Worst Case Scenario


----------



## ourwater

Return to Nim's Island [2013]


----------



## lanzman

Love & Mercy


----------



## ourwater

Three Colors: Blue [1993]


----------



## Nekomata

I Spit on Your Grave 3


----------



## TenYears

Hail, Caesar!


It was alright, I'd give it 6 / 10. Imo, you def need to be a Coen Bros fan to get into some of the comedy. Awesome cast though.


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## Toad Licker

Clean Slate


----------



## Toad Licker

RV


----------



## StephCurry

Ride Along.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ride the Bullet.

Robocop(original)

Rambo: First Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Hostage


----------



## unemployment simulator

deathgasm-

loads of parts which had me laughing, including the video they tried to shoot;





the gore style was a bit of a put off, I prefer old skool peter jackson when doing this sort of horror.


----------



## Kevin001

Nekomata said:


> I Spit on Your Grave 3


How did you like it? I thought it was nice, picked up right after part 1. Confused about the ending though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Max Neptune and the Menacing Squid*

Full movie: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...h-and-share-781674/index6.html#post1084596521

Cheesy, but that's what it was going for. Like old Flash Gordon or Buck Rogers serials.


----------



## SouthWest

_In the Valley of Elah_ (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Rust and Bone


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Diary of a Teenage Girl








*Based on the book by Phoebe Gloeckner, this unabashed story about a 15 year old girl's sexual and artistic exploration in 1976 leaves you wide-eyed the entire time. For such a protagonist, the amount of sex scenes were through the roof. And even so, it left out major plot points from the book. But I must say that the movie grasped the story very well. Gloeckner's works tend to be expressions of herself. As in they happened to her, she just puts a character in her place. It's fascinating to think she was like this.

Great cast, story, and characters. All believable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde 2: Red, White and Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Angels


----------



## TryingMara

About Last Night


----------



## Kevin001

Paper Towns


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker

Freaky Friday (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Kevin001

Endless Love (2014)


----------



## slyfox

My Science Project (1985)


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Dead Man's Letters.


----------



## SouthWest

_Frances Ha_ (2012) last night and _Elephant_ (2003) this evening.


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Cut


----------



## Toad Licker

Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## Toad Licker

Return to Paradise (1998 )


----------



## Kevin001

Final Destination (2000)


----------



## slyfox

The Crazies 2010


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## CosmicLow

The Tourist


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Adult World*








I was surprised I liked it as much as I did. It's about a pretentious, wannabe poet who tries following her dream and becoming a protégé to her favorite living poet. And she works at a porn store. It's a dramedy that reminds me of college a bit, actually. So it hit home. Not a poet myself, but do remember a lot of friends in the creative arts.


----------



## Ally

(500) Days of Summer :flush sorry Zoey Deschanel, you were great, honest....only reason I made it to the end!


----------



## ourwater

Future Weather [2012]


----------



## zeusko87

The silence of the lambs (1991)

famous quote: "I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti" : )))


----------



## Kevin001

Face/Off (1997)........will always be one of my favs.


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a Disaster (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Invitation to a Suicide


----------



## SouthWest

_Grandma_ (2015) and _Black Angel_ (1980) - the second was the short film originally screened in the UK before _The Empire Strikes Back_ and was recently restored.


----------



## ourwater

UFO TV Presents: The Urzi Case: A UFO Mystery In the Skies of Italy [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bird of the Air


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Black Moon*








What the hell was this?


----------



## Cashel

Bridge of Spies


----------



## TryingMara

Imitation of Life


----------



## Kevin001

Blade Trinity (currently)


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Perfect Blue.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Prophets Prey

A really good documentary about Warren Jeffs and the FLDS church.


----------



## ourwater

Ex Machina [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## Xenagos

Going to see Deadpool today, can't wait.


----------



## IcedOver

_Synecdoche, New York_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail. I rented it a few years ago and revisited it. All of its elements don't pool together 100%, but it's a pretty amazing movie for the most part. In addition to its powerful themes, it's also got some scenes which are wonderfully absurd and dark. It's got a lot of great quotes too.


----------



## SilentStrike

Goodfellas
Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm
They were both on tv for some reason(not really suprised about Goodfellas, but a Batman animated series movie in an portuguese channel suprised me, even better, unlike most animated movies that appear on tv channels in Portugal it was not dubbed but subbed) so i watched them, both are really great movies and i actually think i like Phantasm more than the Nolan trilogy.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dead Girl


----------



## Ally

Wanderlust


----------



## TryingMara

Horrible Bosses 2


----------



## Kevin001

Hollow Man (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chained


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters II


----------



## Toad Licker

Overboard


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster's Ball


----------



## Mitko

The Woman in Black (1989)


----------



## Kevin001

The Best of Me (currently).....gotta do something on Valentine's day.


----------



## Ally

How to Be Single


----------



## zeusko87

Duplex (2003)


----------



## Kevin001

Ally said:


> How to Be Single


How was it? That movie just came out, my mom is dying to see it. lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder in the First (1995)


----------



## Ally

Kevin001 said:


> How was it? That movie just came out, my mom is dying to see it. lol.


It was pretty funny but not as good as I was expecting. I had really high hopes lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Husk (2011)


----------



## The Enemy Within

White Heat (1949)

The Maltese Falcon (1941)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dummy (2002)


----------



## TryingMara

Zoolander 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Room (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

Constantine


----------



## s1gh

Ant-Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Accidents Happen


----------



## SouthWest

_Southbound_ (2016) - I do enjoy a good horror anthology.


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## LeaSeydoux

*The Holiday (2006)*

I recommend this movie because it is so cute!:heart


----------



## Kevin001

Batman Begins


----------



## Toad Licker

Popeye (1980)


----------



## Xenagos

Kotonoha No Niwa


----------



## ourwater

The Italian [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## SilentStrike

Deadpool
Good god, that was better than i expected, not as funny as people say, but there were good action scenes and it was well acted, i just wish Blind Al had more scenes, that Weasel become an tech geek like he is in the comics and that Bob appeared more and fought alongside Deadpool, i mean, for goodness sake, he is Deadpool's best and most loyal friend in the comics, Deadpool has had more adventures with him than with anyone else including his own daughter that he tries really hard to make her happy so you would think he would get at least more than one scene and a few lines...what the heck was up with that?
Still, there is at least Negasonic, i did not even knew she existed, she apparently only appeared in one issue of X-Men just to die and since they liked her name they brought her to the movie, i actually liked her and i hope Marvel brings her to the comics.


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## SamanthaStrange

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Kevin001

Gremlins


----------



## layitontheline

The Revenant ('15)- pretty much captures why I avoid movie theatres and hollywood movies in general. Take a fascinating true story and make it completely unbelievable and dramatized and ridiculous cause you know...ppl R b0red ezly. but there's Leo right? #eatrawbisonandillsuckyoulikeleo

Nosferatu ('22)

Epic of Everest ('24)


----------



## Toad Licker

Darby O'Gill and the Little People


----------



## Harbinger1

The fifth wave:
Bad but not as terrible as expected


Deadpool:
For an R rated movie that claims to be different it offers an surprisingly generic origin story and is very juvenile.
It has it moments, but for the most part it's just another one of those marvel movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Shallow Hal


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for Terra


----------



## Kevin001

The Last Song


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## TryingMara

9 to 5


----------



## ourwater

Misa Mi [2003]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Equalizer (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sound of My Voice


----------



## Toad Licker

The Errand Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Beetlejuice.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ender's Game (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

May (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

Uptown Girls


----------



## ourwater

Kids' Rights: The Business of Adoption [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Suspect Zero


----------



## Kevin001

Oculus (2013)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Toad Licker said:


> Suspect Zero


Suspect Zero is interesting. Did you know it's based on a real government branch about using precognition as a means to see future happenings and preventing them?


----------



## ourwater

Out of the Dark [2015]


----------



## Mur

Prince of Darkness (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch



JustThisGuy said:


> Suspect Zero is interesting. Did you know it's based on a real government branch about using precognition as a means to see future happenings and preventing them?


No I didn't. Yes, it was an interesting movie lol.


----------



## MistressMoonlight

Deadpool
This movie is so ****ing hilarious, you gotta see it.


----------



## The Enemy Within

What About Bob ? (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Honeymoon in Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Borgman


----------



## Kevin001

From Dusk Till Dawn (currently)


----------



## baskerville

The Revenant (2015)

Lots of stabbings, shootings, scalpings, near deaths by drowning, frostbite, gangrene & grizzly bear attack. There's a rape scene. Someone is seen hanging from a tree. A well made film, with incredible acting, and I understand completely why it won the BAFTA for best film, but left the cinema feeling thoroughly depressed. I guess you have to be in the right mood for this kind of film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Life as a House


----------



## Toad Licker

River's Edge (1986)


----------



## ourwater

Kid Thing [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The House of Yes


----------



## Harbinger1

Brooklyn


The book wasn't very strong, but i kinda liked it. The movie not so much.
The cinematography was way too slick and the direction was bland. It felt fake, like looking at a photoshopped hallmark greeting card. There was also little depth in the movie. The book wasn't very deep either, but it was introspective and we learnt about eilis. Not so in the movie. Perhaps a narator would have been a better choice.


----------



## Toad Licker

Shrink (2009)


----------



## slyfox

Deadpool


----------



## unemployment simulator

st. vincent


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Kevin001

The Boy Next Door (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings (1980)


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## Toad Licker

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Cashel

Spotlight


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## twitchy666

*Beasts of No Nation*

The TV mockery I've been waiting for all my life


----------



## starsfire

50 first dates. 

Its cute funny and makes me sick. Lol with all the love and stuff .


----------



## Kevin001

Anacondas: The Hunt for the Blood Orchid (currently)


----------



## SouthWest

_Nina Forever_ (2015) - when you're checking how far you're through a 98 minute movie it's usually not a good sign. All the pieces were there but it didn't work for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## steph22

Deadpool >

dont see it with family though its embarrassing.
good film though, i recommend it.


----------



## Kiraxes

The Right Stuff - Very Good movie but a bit too long


----------



## Toad Licker

Neighbors (1981)


----------



## ourwater

Sound and Fury [2000]


----------



## Fever Dream

Deadpool


----------



## ourwater

Untamed Love [1994]


----------



## smeeble

Jurassic park, forgot how amazing that movie is and almost cried at the brachiosaurus scene


----------



## Kevin001

smeeble said:


> Jurassic park, forgot how amazing that movie is and almost cried at the brachiosaurus scene


Cutest scene ever, lol. Did you happen to see it on AMC? I know that channel has been showing it a lot.


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## flyingMint

Dope 

Not bad, I was confused for a second because I thought it was set in the 90s but its not so yeah lol


----------



## Alexander89

"The girl who leapt through time".. wish I could do that!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## mike91

Deadpool it was better then i was expecting


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## notjohnsmith

2001: A Space Odyssey (196x)


----------



## Kevin001

Now is Good


----------



## smeeble

Kevin001 said:


> Cutest scene ever, lol. Did you happen to see it on AMC? I know that channel has been showing it a lot.


Nah, I found it on cd when I was cleaning


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor


----------



## Toad Licker

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## The Enemy Within

Toad Licker said:


> Con Air


Classic

Still Bill (2009) - A documentary about singer-songwriter Bill Withers. Brilliant, available on Netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## CharmedOne

Suddenly, Last Summer with Elizabeth Taylor, Katherine Hepburn, and Montgomery Clift. It was relentlessly unsettling and depressing. So I followed it up with probably the most relentlessly upsetting and depressing series on tv, American Crime.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Kevin001

If I Stay


----------



## Gotham Girl

Sin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## IcedOver

_The Revenant_. Man, what a fvcking BORE! Why is this movie so acclaimed? The director undeservedly won the Oscar last year, and unfortunately he may win it again this year. It's not that it's aggressively bad, just that it's completely vapid in every area except for pretty landscape shots. I've been working 19 days straight, so I'm understandably tired, and I was almost dozing off during this poorly paced slog. DiCaprio is going to win the Oscar because it's his "turn," but his performance is like a zero. Every movie I watch of his I hate, and the same goes with the overacting Tom Hardy. The movie is a partial adaptation of a not-very-good book which itself was a fictionalization of allegedly real events, so reality is diluted twice over.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sirens


----------



## Toad Licker

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Good Neighbors (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spiderwick Chronicles


----------



## Kevin001

Deadpool.......not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

In Good Company


----------



## TryingMara

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Recessive J

The first two Cube films. The first one I actually really enjoyed but the sequel was godawful lol


----------



## ourwater

A Cry From Within [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## f1ora

The Warriors, cult classic, ive watched it a few times now


----------



## Harbinger1

the revenant.


long long long. Why is this 2,5 hours long? and it doesn't even take the time to make it characters interesting. Just endless wandering and more wandering. Sure it looks great, but after 20 treetop shots it loses it's magic. Not to mention that the director stole terrence malick's style anyway.
Credit must be given to the opening, the bear scene and the end fight. unfortunately the rest of it is quite boring and makes very little sense at times


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Weeds (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole (2010)


----------



## Kevin001

John Carter (currently)


----------



## SouthWest

_Lost in La Mancha_ (2002) - the sense of optimism about Terry Gilliam getting the film finished in the closing captions makes it all the more sad now.


----------



## ourwater

Novemberkatzen [1986]


----------



## lonerroom

Home Alone 4 (2002) after watching the other 3


----------



## mike91

Taken 3


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Welcome to Me*








An odd (mis)adventure of a woman with BPD that wins $87 million in the lotto, goes off her meds and then begins a talk show all about herself. Dramedy that leans towards the funny. Pretty good.

On Netflix.


----------



## Kevin001

The Purge (2013)


----------



## ourwater

Opal Dream [2006]


----------



## Toad Licker

Apollo 13


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Fritt Vilt 1,2 & 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand by Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien from L.A.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Barbarella*
*







*
Pervy, bizzaro scifi. Neat. Kinda.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## Kevin001

Still Alice


----------



## Toad Licker

Melvin and Howard


----------



## Dall545

*The Man in the Iron Mask
*


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Deadpool*








8/10. Would bang.


----------



## Toad Licker

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Harbinger1

plein soleil and the talented mr priley


Plein soleil 
Was very good. A cold calculating thriller with absolutely perfect acting. The three leads were incredible. 
The movie does have some problems. The tension isn't Always high and the pacing does have some slight problems, but these things hardly matter when you're watching a movie that's so good in other catagories.


The talented mr ripley
was fine. Enjoyable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## Toad Licker

Decoding Annie Parker


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Lines (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

High Spirits


----------



## Toad Licker

Risky Business


----------



## Kevin001

The Possession (currently)


----------



## unemployment simulator

eden lake

was hoping for a better ending than that...


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker

Cas & Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

Beginners (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Bloodsport


----------



## Toad Licker

The Odd Way Home (2014)


----------



## IcedOver

Lucio Fulci's _City of the Living Dead_ on DVD from Netflix. It's kind of a stupid movie, sort of nonsensical, but fun. I love the musical score; it's almost exactly like that from Fulci's _Zombie_. It contains a couple scenes of brains being scooped out of skulls with bare hands as well as a very convincing workshop table drill through a guy's head. Check it out!


----------



## Zatch

JustThisGuy said:


> *Deadpool*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10. Would bang.


This. **** was hysterical.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider (2002)


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

also watched koyaanisqatsi


----------



## helenav

Deadpool. Lovely mix of comedy and action


----------



## Kevin001

The Collector (2009)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Shining.


----------



## ourwater

Christiane F. [1981]


----------



## Kevin001

The House Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Harbinger1

american ultra 


really wished this movie was more about the relationship cause stewart and eisenberg still have great Chemistry. unfortunately the movie is kinda dumb, but still entertaining


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## ourwater

The Diabolical [2015]


----------



## Frangipane

Deadpool. Loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## ourwater

Joy [2015]


----------



## Harbinger1

room


very strong first half, but gets weak in the second part. Ma was far more interesting as a character but it became almost entirely about the kid and ma got pushed to the background. because of this the second half wasn't very engaging and missed an emotional climax.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vow


----------



## TryingMara

Zootopia

Loved it! It was awesome . I want to see it again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gulliver's Travels (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Clockwatchers


----------



## unemployment simulator

possession - its gonna take some strong brain bleach to get that image of such a pretty young isabelle adjani screwing a tentacle monster out of my head.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## Kevin001

Jumanji


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## Toad Licker

Karla


----------



## Toad Licker

The Purge


----------



## unemployment simulator

spring breakers - one of the better harmony korine movies I have seen, and what is not to love about girls in bikinis and balaclavas with guns?


----------



## JustThisGuy

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> possession - its gonna take some strong brain bleach to get that image of such a pretty young isabelle adjani screwing a tentacle monster out of my head.


I regret Googling that.


----------



## soulstorm

Last Days on Mars - good acting. Plot was acceptable. Can't get enough of sci fi movies!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jackal (1997)


----------



## ourwater

Pelle The Conqueror (English Subtitled) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Heavenly Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Love and Other Disasters


----------



## Xenagos

Cloud Atlas (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

Blind Date


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Mur

In the Mouth of Madness


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker

Diary of the Dead


----------



## Kevin001

The Fifth Element


----------



## Toad Licker

Chastity Bites


----------



## unemployment simulator

rec 4-

kind of average horror but had a nice plot twist which I wasn't expecting, also I like how they changed the typical hero/survivor sterotype a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead


----------



## ourwater

Before Your Eyes [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

Fled (1996)


----------



## JustThisGuy

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> rec 4-
> 
> kind of average horror but had a nice plot twist which I wasn't expecting, also I like how they changed the typical hero/survivor sterotype a bit.


There's a 4th one? I still need to see the second and third. Loved the first.

It's sucks because I watched the crappy remake, Quarantine, and it's suckier sequel.


----------



## unemployment simulator

JustThisGuy said:


> There's a 4th one? I still need to see the second and third. Loved the first.
> 
> It's sucks because I watched the crappy remake, Quarantine, and it's suckier sequel.


ya, its spanish with english subs. I can't remember how many I have seen from the series? there is a bit of plot overspill from the previous films but you can mostly enjoy it as a standalone experience.


----------



## TryingMara

French Kiss

Love this movie, so glad I caught it on


----------



## 17mosorio

I can't remember, it's been a few days. I think it was Romeo + Juliet.


----------



## ourwater

Down Will Come Baby [1999]


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Toad Licker

First Blood


----------



## brian97

The hunger games: Mokingjay Part 2

*it was ok*


----------



## Toad Licker

Spring Breakdown


----------



## TryingMara

The Brothers Grimsby


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Tinker Bell


----------



## Kevin001

He Got Game


----------



## Toad Licker

Super (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Women in Film


----------



## ourwater

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl [2003]


----------



## fredbloggs02

Ex Machina


----------



## Kevin001

Creed (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Scorn


----------



## SeraphSoul

10 Cloverfield Lane. Loved it! ^^ I watched it a few hours ago & I still have feels from it!


----------



## unemployment simulator

hidden (2015)-

horror which I saw recommended on here, really good the way it flipped around our perceptions of bad vs good, the monsters vs humans.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## JustThisGuy

SeraphSoul said:


> 10 Cloverfield Lane. Loved it! ^^ I watched it a few hours ago & I still have feels from it!


I'm going to try and see it. There's a stinger, yeah? Something after the credits?



unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> hidden (2015)-
> 
> horror which I saw recommended on here, really good the way it flipped around our perceptions of bad vs good, the monsters vs humans.


Squee! I assume it's me because I've recommended it 3 times on here. Lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator

JustThisGuy said:


> Squee! I assume it's me because I've recommended it 3 times on here. Lol.



yep! cheers for mentioning it dude.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pecker


----------



## IcedOver

_The House by the Cemetery_ on DVD from Netflix. I've watched several other Lucio Fulci movies, and most aren't all that good, but this is really a disappointment. It's got a good score and great atmosphere, but it's absolutely incoherent from a plot standpoint (and not in a good way) -- even more so than _The Beyond_.


----------



## SeraphSoul

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm going to try and see it. There's a stinger, yeah? Something after the credits?


Ah I'm not sure! >.< My brother & I didn't stay until the credits because we had to leave right after to pick up siblings from school. 
But I certainly left with a good feeling~! ^^


----------



## mooncake

Nightwalker. Though it was pretty creepy, but a decent film!


----------



## karenw

Grimsby - Sacha Baron Cohen


----------



## Toad Licker

Duel (1971)


----------



## Toad Licker

Showgirls


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Toad Licker

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Frozen


----------



## andretti

krampus. i enjoyed it. a different type of holiday movie. its was like a horror comedy to me.


----------



## SouthWest

_Chi-Raq_ (2015)


----------



## Mur

They Live


----------



## ourwater

The Fox & the Child [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

A Stranger Within (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Kovu

Dbz The worlds strongest


----------



## The Starry night

Toad Licker said:


> A Stranger Within (2009)


Wow you watched a lot in a day can I join you too :serious:


----------



## uziq

The silver linings playbook


----------



## slyfox

Krampus


----------



## Prissy Longstaff

The last movie i watch was In the mood for love. Very nice movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Toad Licker

It Could Happen to You


----------



## ourwater

Lotta 2 - Lotta flyttar hemifrån [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## ourwater

The Young Turks: Wed, Mar 16, 2016, _Trump Defends Beating Protesters I Ben Carson Endorses Donald Trump | Woman Shot By Her Toddler Learned Nothing | Lingerie Ad Too Inappropriate For TV? (VIDEO) | Joe's Crab Shack _Apologizes For Using Lynching Art


----------



## IcedOver

_Deadpool_ -- I liked this. It's probably the best superhero movie of the last few years. Sure, the humor is pretty disposable, but it's fun at the moment. I read a few comics collections prior, but before that I don't think I'd ever even read an appearance of Deadpool in another comic. I guess he has a cult following; it's a pretty fun character.


----------



## ourwater

Callout: Search And RescueMine Shaft / Avalanche Dogs, _Nelson SAR is enroute to rescue a snowmobiler who's crashed and tumbled 35 metres down a mine shaft. And later, avalanche dogs learn to find people buried in the snow. _


----------



## ourwater

The Big Picture: Benghazi Theories Debunked by GOP Report, _Tonight's "Big Picture Rumble" discusses Obama's immigration plan, Obama being sued over the ACA, and the new Benghazi report by the House Intelligence Committee. _


----------



## sarahrachel

The Fault in Our Stars. I thought I was going to hate it (despite loving the book) but holy crap it made me cry haha.


----------



## ourwater

MythBusters: Traffic Tricks, _The MythBusters tackle congestion questions: testing shockwave jams, if a roundabout is better than a 4-way stop sign, if it's faster to drive than fly when your trip is under 400 miles, and if it's better to change lanes or stay put in heavy traffic. _


----------



## JustThisGuy

sarahrachel said:


> The Fault in Our Stars. I thought I was going to hate it (despite loving the book) but holy crap it made me cry haha.


The movie got me, too. Totally teared up a few times.


----------



## unemployment simulator

last night I watched pixars "up". really good! there was something I really enjoyed about how the film expressed the old mans love for his partner, it wasn't cheesy it was sweet and sincere.

just watched this one called "intimate stories"





quite funny at times, its in spanish but with yt cc in english.


----------



## naptime

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. Surprisingly it was good. I'm glad someone told me to watch it!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching Walk The Line.


----------



## HenDoggy

started watching the Real Miyagi


----------



## ourwater

Dog's Mercury [2006]


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Waterworld.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## ourwater

Napoleon And Samantha [1972]


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker

Unthinkable (2010)


----------



## Kevin001

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Clear History


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder of Innocence


----------



## naptime

The Watchmen. Long movie but a good movie.


----------



## ourwater

Map Of The Human Heart [1992]


----------



## TryingMara

San Andreas


----------



## Toad Licker

Twister


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Harbinger1

boys don't cry


sad


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dreamers


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching Into The Blue.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ourwater

The Revenant [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## ourwater

Poto and Cabengo [1980]


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## Kevin001

Splice (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Tammy (2014)


----------



## Yer Blues

Deadpool


----------



## Toad Licker

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Coming to America


----------



## Jermster91

Get Hard


----------



## IcedOver

_Haxan: Witchcraft Through the Ages_ (1922, silent) in the theater. I'd watched this before at home, and a local theater was playing it with live synthesizer accompaniment. It's a great movie, dealing with the medieval attitude towards suspected "witches," with some descriptions acted out. Great demon/devil makeup and lots of bizarre scenes including witches pissing in pots and throwing it on a man's door, an ancient witch giving birth to full-sized demons, witches lining up at the sabbath and kissing the *** of Satan, et cetera. Check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker

All About Steve


----------



## Overdrive

"The 5th wave"

Horrible, twilight type ****...


----------



## Charmander

The Break-Up (2006)
Enemy (2013)
The Lobster (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker

Milk Money


----------



## The Enemy Within

Rubble Kings (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Unbreakable


----------



## euphoria04

Ugh. Long and boring, and unimpressive action sequences. It's becoming increasingly obvious that I'm just not a Tarantino fan, and I think his shtick got old years ago. Kill Bill is the only thing of his I really love, and it's kinda funny that it seems the most loathed by fans of QT.


----------



## Umpalumpa

euphoria04 said:


> Ugh. Long and boring, and unimpressive action sequences. It's becoming increasingly obvious that I'm just not a Tarantino fan, and I think his shtick got old years ago. Kill Bill is the only thing of his I really love, and it's kinda funny that it seems the most loathed by fans of QT.


Kill bill is his best from his last movies which are basically just feeding the viewers with a spoon (inglorious *******s/django)
Did you really prefer kill bill over pulp fiction/reservoir dogs/death proof?


----------



## euphoria04

Umpalumpa said:


> Kill bill is his best from his last movies which are basically just feeding the viewers with a spoon (inglorious *******s/django)
> Did you really prefer kill bill over pulp fiction/reservoir dogs/death proof?


I did, I've never been all that high on Pulp Fiction. Reservoir Dogs was good, but it's a slog to get through when rewatching it.

His taste for over the top violence isn't effective or hard hitting at all, because it's in such excess. I get that's the appeal he's going for, but it makes the movies seemingly blunt rather than sharp edged. For the same reason I suppose that people like excessively gory horror movies, but I just prefer the well crafted suspense ones.

What's left then is Quarantino's sense of style, which is rather hit or miss. And his style hits me the hardest in Kill Bill, I think he handles the martial arts/samurai styles the most adeptly without overdoing it or invoking his personal quirks that are just annoying dristractions.

I also think he treats the viewers of his movies as if they were stupid, and his nature for exploitation gets under my skin. He seems more intent on money grubbing than sincerity by way of cheap reactions.


----------



## euphoria04

Love this scene and this is what I mean


----------



## Kevin001

Joe Dirt


----------



## Charmander

The Game (1997) Weeeeeird ending.


----------



## catcharay

Chappie. That movie was so good, to me. IMDB user reviewers didn't share the same sentiments.


----------



## Umpalumpa

euphoria04 said:


> I did, I've never been all that high on Pulp Fiction. Reservoir Dogs was good, but it's a slog to get through when rewatching it.
> 
> His taste for over the top violence isn't effective or hard hitting at all, because it's in such excess. I get that's the appeal he's going for, but it makes the movies seemingly blunt rather than sharp edged. For the same reason I suppose that people like excessively gory horror movies, but I just prefer the well crafted suspense ones.
> 
> What's left then is Quarantino's sense of style, which is rather hit or miss. And his style hits me the hardest in Kill Bill, I think he handles the martial arts/samurai styles the most adeptly without overdoing it or invoking his personal quirks that are just annoying dristractions.
> 
> I also think he treats the viewers of his movies as if they were stupid, and his nature for exploitation gets under my skin. He seems more intent on money grubbing than sincerity by way of cheap reactions.


Tarantino aside :b have you seen Eraserhead?


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## euphoria04

Umpalumpa said:


> Tarantino aside :b have you seen Eraserhead?


Yep. 

What'd you think of it?


----------



## Umpalumpa

euphoria04 said:


> Yep.
> 
> What'd you think of it?


One of my all time favorites, i think that trying to break it into logical concepts wouldnt do the movie justice so im not too sure what to say beyond that :b

Back when i used to post here more (and cared more it seems) i used to keep on mentioning werner herzog's movies, i havent seen them in quite a while, i wonder if my taste has changed. Have you seen some of his movies? For example "even dwarfs started small" or "agguire the wrath of god"?


----------



## euphoria04

Umpalumpa said:


> One of my all time favorites, i think that trying to break it into logical concepts wouldnt do the movie justice so im not too sure what to say beyond that :b
> 
> Back when i used to post here more (and cared more it seems) i used to keep on mentioning werner herzog's movies, i havent seen them in quite a while, i wonder if my taste has changed. Have you seen some of his movies? For example "even dwarfs started small" or "agguire the wrath of god"?


Yep I like most Lynch movies. I think he makes the movies he wants to makes, and concedes very little

Stroszek is the only Herzog movie I've seen, it was delightfully (albeit, morosely) strange, but those are the exact kinda movies I love. What would you recommend I see next from him?


----------



## Umpalumpa

euphoria04 said:


> Yep I like most Lynch movies. I think he makes the movies he wants to makes, and concedes very little
> 
> Stroszek is the only Herzog movie I've seen, it was delightfully (albeit, morosely) strange, but those are the exact kinda movies I love. What would you recommend I see next from him?


Even dwarfs started small then, im pretty sure you will love it.
I love all of his old movies, even his documentries which i usually dont connect to.
I havent seen a movie for so long though, actually, the last movie i saw was kill bill with my brother :lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

@euphoria04
agguire the wrath of god is really good, great soundtrack too. definitely worth a go, its up on yt if you prefer to watch through there.


----------



## Toad Licker

Circle of Friends


----------



## ourwater

Lotta 2 - Lotta flyttar hemifrån [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

Sliding Doors


----------



## layitontheline

Le Trou (1960)


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Thu, Mar 24, 2016, _Authorities Hunt for 2nd Brussels Airport Terror Suspect; Gawker Trial: Jurors Say They Made 'Absolutely Correct' Decision; 'Real Housewives' Star Joe Giudice Reports to Prison _


----------



## ourwater

Hearing Test HD, _adminofthissite's channel, Published on Oct 4, 2012_


----------



## ourwater

ABC Nightline: Thu, Nov 18, 2010, _Obesity; Cher _


----------



## ourwater

With All Due Respec: Wed, Mar 23, 2016, _Mark Halperin and John Heilemann are joined by Republican presidential candidates Donald Trump and Senator Ted Cruz on "With All Due Respect" on Bloomberg Television. _


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: Alpert On the US Economy and 2016 Election,_ ISIS might be going broke and Qatar might house fans in tents during the 2022 World Cup. _


----------



## ourwater

Tornado Chasers: Stranded, _Reed and the team journey north to Kansas and come face-to-face with a mile-wide wedge. The storm turns the roads to mud and traps the Dominator in the tornado's path_.


----------



## ourwater

Politicking with Larry King: War Reporter's Video Diary Captures 'The Birth of Isis', _Journalist Michael Ware, who covered the Iraq war for 'Time' & CNN, tells Larry about going inside the militant groups who targeted US forces & the day he witnessed ISIS' birth. _


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Wed, Apr 22, 2015, _Alleged Paris terror attack thwarted; NFL landmark concussion settlement worth up to $1 billion; Ben Affleck's slave apology._


----------



## Cascades

Ended up watching the final Hunger Games last night. What a snooze fest that was!


----------



## Jermster91

Batman v. Superman: Dawn of Justice


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jermster91 said:


> Batman v. Superman: Dawn of Justice


Did you like it?


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Chasing Amy*








I've seen this before, but never uncut. Thought I'd watch it since it's on Netflix (as an odd prep for BvS). This movie was great. Very 90s in the best of ways. I'm not gonna change the definition by saying this--not even urban dictionary's, I imagine--but the feelings of a crush, to me, is unrequited. You wanting someone to like you as much as you like them so badly. You're crushed by the feelings they give you. People throw "crush" around like it's a positive thing, but I think it's just this awful feeling. People liking the idea of someone without really knowing them and calling it a crush... That's being endeared or smitten. I think it is knowing someone and not having it returned is a true crush. It, in some cases, being an impossible feat for the other person to reciprocate. It's why "passion" is applied to feelings of great love. You are suffering.

Ok, my lame reflecting is over. I think this might be my favorite Kevin Smith movie. Followed by Dogma, then Red State, then Clerks and then Clerks II. Top 5!


----------



## Toad Licker

8 Heads in a Duffel Bag


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Little *****house in Texas


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice*









Longwinded title, longwinded movie. Disappointed. Not complete garbage, but it wasted its potential and it's clear to you within the first 30 minutes of this 2 and a half hour flick.


----------



## Arbre

Good Will Hunting. 8/10



euphoria04 said:


> Yep I like most Lynch movies. I think he makes the movies he wants to makes, and concedes very little
> 
> Stroszek is the only Herzog movie I've seen, it was delightfully (albeit, morosely) strange, but those are the exact kinda movies I love. What would you recommend I see next from him?


Herzog is one of my favourite directors. He has also made some documentaries that are definitely worth checking out, like Encounters at the End of the World (about people who live in Antarctica), and Cave of Forgotten Dreams (about the oldest known cave paintings).


----------



## Jermster91

JustThisGuy said:


> Did you like it?


Yea, I liked it. To me...the first 20 to 30 minutes were a bit slow but there is quite a bit of action in it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Book of Blood (2009)


----------



## Charmander

Mr Nobody (2009)


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> *Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longwinded title, longwinded movie. Disappointed. Not complete garbage, but it wasted its potential and it's clear to you within the first 30 minutes of this 2 and a half hour flick.


How was Ben Affleck?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> How was Ben Affleck?


Affleck was a cool Batman/Bruce Wayne. Definitely.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## Kevin001

The Chronicles of Riddick (2004)


----------



## Jermster91

Toy Soldiers (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## The Enemy Within

Sound City (2013), amazing if you are music lover. Real music.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Bliss


----------



## Ckg2011

Batman V Superman Dawn of Justice.


----------



## Jermster91

Bridge of Spies


----------



## Owl Eyes

JustThisGuy said:


> *Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longwinded title, longwinded movie. Disappointed. Not complete garbage, but it wasted its potential and it's clear to you within the first 30 minutes of this 2 and a half hour flick.


Came here to say almost exactly this


----------



## TryingMara

I Saw the Light


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Snake Moan


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker

Blood Pressure (2012)


----------



## Charmander

The Lego Movie (2014)


----------



## ourwater

Spacehunter - Adventures in the Forbidden Zone [1983]


----------



## Crisigv

My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2


----------



## fredbloggs02

Die Niebelungenlied 2004 - My family unearthed this film today. The acting is terrible, especially by the male lead; but I first saw it when I was very young. Like a fairytale, it has some kind of irreducible hold over me. I see the idea behind the faces and colours. Part of me wishes I could kill my childhood fantasies, so I could escape the pain when I hear or read love stories like this. The mystics are right when they say it is significance that engenders despair. The belief in something - be it God or Destiny - far greater than oneself cannot but leave one incomplete. When I watch romances I try to reduce everything to meaningless pieces, but it never works. Even the balsa wood acting and aimless story cleave to me like skin.


----------



## SouthWest

I took this weekend to watch some films I've downloaded or had recorded for a long time.

_Selma_ - very moving, intense and frightening; a very good film 
_Tucker and Dale vs. Evil_ - I needed to lighten things up after _Selma_; this was just the ticket as I was laughing through most of it
_The Golden Dream_ - a well made migrant drama, but very depressing
_Creed_ - I had no anticipation for this movie but I absolutely loved it. I genuinely think it's near perfect

I also watched _Live Die Repeat_ for a second time; it's an underrated sci-fi gem despite that I'm not even a Tom Cruise fan. I know it's actually called _Edge of Tomorrow_ but that title is stupid.


----------



## unemployment simulator

the seventh seal (1957)

fantastic!


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

American Loser


----------



## Toad Licker

Like Dandelion Dust


----------



## Kevin001

Ouija (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name is Nobody


----------



## Toad Licker

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Blue2015

The great dictator


----------



## Toad Licker

Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## SASer213504

The Cobbler (2014)


----------



## mr hoang

Fever Dream said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice. :sigh


I just saw it, and liked it. Was better than I was expecting. Just didnt like the casting of a couple of characters.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice. :sigh


 Thoughts?



mr hoang said:


> I just saw it, and liked it. Was better than I was expecting. Just didnt like the casting of a couple of characters.


Who didn't you like? I didn't care at all for Eisenberg.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> Thoughts?


Where do I start? It was just a cobbled together mess. The first part of the movie seemed to go everywhere, yet nowhere. And far too many things didn't make sense. Wonder Woman was superfluous. Eisenberg could have been a decent Joker, but was a poor Luthor. This version didn't have much of a motivation. The dialogue was bad. I didn't buy the conflict between Batman and Superman. I really could go on. There were a few bright spots though. I think the basic idea had potential, but yeah, I get the feeling that this movie had issues from the start.


----------



## mr hoang

JustThisGuy said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Who didn't you like? I didn't care at all for Eisenberg.


Yup same here. Eisenberg didn't fit the Lex Luthor character at all. Although Alfred didn't appear much, he wasn't cast well. The guy wasn't old enough and looked like Robert Downey Jr.
There were a few other issues with the movie but it wasnt as bad as some people make it out to be.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Where do I start? It was just a cobbled together mess. The first part of the movie seemed to go everywhere, yet nowhere. And far too many things didn't make sense. Wonder Woman was superfluous. Eisenberg could have been a decent Joker, but was a poor Luthor. This version didn't have much of a motivation. The dialogue was bad. I didn't buy the conflict between Batman and Superman. I really could go on. There were a few bright spots though. I think the basic idea had potential, but yeah, I get the feeling that this movie had issues from the start.


The dialogue was painful. I can't even blame the actors. Motivations were very weak. Dead on. I feel there was quite a betrayal of characterization going on, big time. That was frustrating. It's a very 5 out of 10 movie. Right in the middle. It's enough to be a movie, I guess.



mr hoang said:


> Yup same here. Eisenberg didn't fit the Lex Luthor character at all. Although Alfred didn't appear much, he wasn't cast well. The guy wasn't old enough and looked like Robert Downey Jr.
> There were a few other issues with the movie but it wasnt as bad as some people make it out to be.


Yeah, I wouldn't call it garbage, but I was pretty bored, And likewise, disappointed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## Crisigv

Deadpool


----------



## Toad Licker

Too Young to Die?


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> Deadpool


Me too!


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> Me too!


What a coincidence!


----------



## journeyman

Ride Along 2


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> The dialogue was painful. I can't even blame the actors. Motivations were very weak. Dead on. I feel there was quite a betrayal of characterization going on, big time. That was frustrating. It's a very 5 out of 10 movie. Right in the middle. It's enough to be a movie, I guess.


Yeah, it's not the actors fault. They did fine with the material they had. This movie was just mess from the script, to the directing, to the editing. And It just felt wrong for Batman to be using guns as often as he does in this film. I know they tried for a Dark Knight Returns feel, but yeah, didn't work here.


----------



## IcedOver

_10 Cloverfield Lane_ - This is a pretty decent movie, like 92% really good. It's very tense throughout. I can't get into why the 8% doesn't 100% work for me without spoilers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ellie Parker


----------



## unemployment simulator

stranger than fiction-

comedy from about 10 years ago with will ferrell, didn't think i'd like this but it was actually pretty good!


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The End of the Tour*








While Eisenberg left a bad taste in my mouth from BvS, I thought I'd give this a try. I really liked it. It was heady without getting pretentious. Thoughtful character piece(s).



unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> stranger than fiction-
> 
> comedy from about 10 years ago with will ferrell, didn't think i'd like this but it was actually pretty good!


 It's my favorite movie of his. Might be the only movie I like from him now. It's kind of a right of passage for silly comedians to do one dramedy that hits hard. Sandler with Punch Drunk Love and Carrey has a few, but Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind sticks out to me.


----------



## unemployment simulator

JustThisGuy said:


> It's my favorite movie of his. Might be the only movie I like from him now. It's kind of a right of passage for silly comedians to do one dramedy that hits hard. Sandler with Punch Drunk Love and Carrey has a few, but Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind sticks out to me.


I think it might be the same for me, i'm generally not massively into his movies and the same with adam sandler. think you might be onto something here, ben stiller has done quite a few movies i'm not massively into but greenberg or secret life of walter mitty could qualify in the same way.


----------



## Toad Licker

Purple Violets


----------



## Toad Licker

Loser


----------



## JustThisGuy

*10 Cloverfield Lane*








My gorsh! It was quite a story. I was wondering what the hell was going on. And then that ending scenario. What the nuts?!


----------



## Toad Licker

About Time


----------



## Mur

The 4th Floor (1999)


----------



## ourwater

Music for Millions [1944]


----------



## Toad Licker

When Is Tomorrow


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms*








Part of the inspiration for Cloverfield, this movie is hilariously cheesy. About a made up dinosaur called the rhedosaurus being awoken from its Arctic slumber by an a-bomb and then wreaking havoc until it reaches Coney Island.

I'm surprised at the score it has on IMDB and RT.


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## Toad Licker

Girls in Prison


----------



## Xenagos

Lake Mungo


----------



## unemployment simulator

mulholland drive


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Batman vs Superman.

What a pile of smelly garbage lol. It's right up there with the Clooney batman.

Doomsday looked like grey crap glue together. Reminded me of a cave troll in LOTR.

But all is not lost. Didn't pay to see the movie at least.


----------



## ourwater

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 2 [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Star 80


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertow


----------



## unemployment simulator

examined life-
I found the insights of avital ronell and slavoj žižek fascinating in this film, particularly their more challenging views.


----------



## Mur

Sometimes They Come Back (1991)


----------



## unemployment simulator

perfect blue-
a good fantasy/mystery anime with a style and story that is accessible to anyone unfamiliar with this sort of film. this was a big influence on aronofsky, you can see how black swan takes some cues from it.


----------



## TryingMara

Midnight Run

Love this movie


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## JohnDoe26

Batman vs Superman. I enjoyed it and thought it was alright.

Deadpool. Really liked it. A breath of fresh air for a comic book movie


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Heloise Schmidt

Kinky Boots!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Bought The Hateful Eight last night on bluray, and watched with my brother. I had previously watched it in theatres tho.


----------



## Kevin001

Batman Forever (currently).


----------



## ourwater

Black Hawk Down [2001]


----------



## riverbird

I'm just starting The Money Pit. So happy Netflix has it now!


----------



## SouthWest

A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## TryingMara

Horrible Bosses


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm trying to get through Trainspotting. I've seen movies that were much, much harder to get through, but...heh...this one is not for the faint of heart. I'm just not feeling it. I want to watch it but I actually stopped 30 min in because I just wasn't getting into it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rumor Has It...


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Lifeguard*








It was...ok, but kind of full of itself. I actually laughed a few times, what with the upbeat, indie rock jamming hard as she bangs a 16 year old. I was thinking if this was reversed the movie would be called out for being lame and have a good bit of controversy.

I connected with the character at first. She's 29, yet people think she's 30 already. Having a life crisis. Identity and future. But then she ****s some 16 year old because he seems mature and she wants to go back to being young again. The main guy in Lolita had the same reasoning of seeming maturity about the childish Lolita. 16 is legal age in a lot of places, but it still seemed so silly. She was a valedictorian and was trying to convince him to stay in school and not simply go to Vermont. But at the end, after letting him **** her at all angles, she gives him $1000 to move to Vermont. Haha! This movie! It's so dumb in a lot of ways. I really think it was trying to be thoughtful and edgy, but it only accomplished showing our protagonist's immaturity. Given, it pulled its head somewhat out of its *** near the end. Still a lot of cheese to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Junior


----------



## odetoanoddity

Ghost World (2001)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

A Crush on You


----------



## ourwater

Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials [2015]


----------



## flockfox

Deadpool


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mist (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## McFly

Tried 8-1/2. Only got halfway because I have trouble following subtitled movies. Will try again soon.

So watched Videodrome instead. Interesting, reminded me of 8mm. Couldn't figure out the background with the tape but James Woods did a acting good job. Debra Harry looked half asleep the whole time. Sort of a perverted movie with the FFN torture and stomach vagina.

Then watched Mosquito Coast. Worth watching but could have been a lot better. They should have developed the characters better and made it more dramatic.


----------



## SouthWest

_Future Shock! The Story of 2000AD_ (2014)


----------



## Kevin001

The Unborn (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Three Musketeers (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Life Before This


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Endings


----------



## Charmander

Signs (2002)


----------



## unemployment simulator

american history x


----------



## ourwater

La désenchantée [1990]


----------



## Kevin001

Creed


----------



## BenDoherty

Hellboy 2: The Golden Army


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead...


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## Tetrapod

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. I'm thinking of watching it again right now.

Also yesterday evening I watched Anomalisa. Both of those films wrecked me emotionally, as did Synecdoche, New York when I saw that. Charlie Kaufman films are like an all-you-can-eat depression buffet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Stake Land*








It was ok. I think I understand why a lot liked it, but it was problematic. The master-sensei guy leaves, like you'd guess. The vampires looked like crap. The story was pretty simple with no real finality. Sigh. Wasted my time with this one, I think.


----------



## My Hearse

The Martian.


----------



## Kevin001

Blade


----------



## Charmander

Alien (1979)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## ourwater

Prijela k nám pout [1973]


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*"The Giant Cockroach That Ate New York City". *:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker

Wildflower (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Smilla's Sense of Snow


----------



## Charmander

Aliens (1986)


----------



## Tokztero

A million ways to die in the West, not bad at all.


----------



## ourwater

The Spirit of the Beehive [1973]


----------



## chatsnaps

The Boondock Saints 

cause Norman Reedus, of course


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## Toad Licker

Pretty Persuasion


----------



## odetoanoddity

A short film called "Traffic Warden" 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator

insidious chapter 3


----------



## Repix

Re-watched *Children of Men. *Amazing Movie!


----------



## journeyman

Trading places & Kangaroo Jack


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys on the Side


----------



## SamanthaStrange

50 First Dates


----------



## Crisigv

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Justice League: War*








It was good enough. It was a retelling of the first story-arc of the New 52's Justice League. Cyborg was cool. His dynamic with SHAZAM was great. I had problems with Wonder Woman's voice actress. Not that her dialogue helped. Overall a good flick, though.


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Big Short (2015), awesome.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Election*








Funny movie. Another one of MTV's productions. Like Joe's Apartment, Beavis and Butthead Do America and Orange County. There's probably others, I just can't remember. Ah...when MTV was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jug Face (2013)


----------



## unemployment simulator

think i'm gonna do a stephen chow season


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill ( 1988 )


----------



## TryingMara

Trainwreck


----------



## Kevin001

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## ourwater

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Legend


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman (2011)


----------



## Harbinger1

brief encounter
boring


----------



## Toad Licker

Perfect Sisters


----------



## fredbloggs02

Cinderella 2015


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001

Freddy vs Jason (Currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hollow Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Camp Sunshine (2013)


----------



## odetoanoddity

Island (2011)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

The Chumscrubber


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

Eden Lake


----------



## Toad Licker

Idle Hands


----------



## Toad Licker

Hesher (2010)


----------



## ourwater

Mad Max Fury Road [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Out of My League


----------



## sqwaaaz

Turbo kid


----------



## Kevin001

The Notebook.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

L!fe Happens


----------



## Ckg2011

The Jungle Book (2016).


----------



## unemployment simulator

my neighbor totoro


----------



## PlayerOffGames

edge of tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

The Avengers


----------



## Toad Licker

Show Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Being There


----------



## Ckg2011

Star Wars Episoda VII The Force Awakens.


----------



## ourwater

Computron 22 [1988]


----------



## ilsr

JeruZalem


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones (1994)


----------



## Toad Licker

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker

The Very Thought of You


----------



## Kevin001

The Collector (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ten Stories Tall


----------



## Were

The Raven.


----------



## Toad Licker

Airplane!


----------



## Toad Licker

Sexual Predator


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Princess Bride.


----------



## Harbinger1

laura


these old noirs are weird. they sometimes make no sense at all, yet somehow they're pretty fantastic


----------



## Overdrive

Senna (2010),

he was a good man and an excellent f1 pilot, sad for him that he died at Imola...

RIP Ayrton Senna 
*
*


----------



## supes

Phoenix (2014)


----------



## Mark Clarke

Fast and furios 2006


----------



## Farideh

Retribution. The movie was in Spanish because it was filmed in Spain. I don't enjoy using subtitles when watching a movie, but my brother told me this movie was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Object of My Affection


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fog (1980)


----------



## Kevin001

Se7en (currently).......one of my faves.


----------



## ourwater

Léon [1994]


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Club Dread


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## catcharay

Allegiant. It was actually really good, never thought that of the others. Thank goodness for cheap tues.


----------



## HenDoggy

XXy great movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## unemployment simulator

magnolia-

so many feels.


----------



## Toad Licker

I Sell the Dead


----------



## Overdrive

The choice


----------



## Toad Licker

Are You Here


----------



## Xenagos

Dredd (2012)


----------



## TryingMara

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin (2011)


----------



## Kovu

Bio Broly


----------



## Toad Licker

Antichrist


----------



## SouthWest

I watched _Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens_ with the family and _Captain America: The First Avenger_ after that. I plan to watch _The Winter Soldier_ before going to see _Civil War_ at the weekend, too.


----------



## unemployment simulator

midnight in paris


----------



## ourwater

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation [2015]


----------



## Tether

inland empire


----------



## ourwater

Containment [2015]


----------



## ourwater

Hollywood Today Live: Fri, Apr 22, 2016, _We remember Prince and speak to fans and friends about their favorite memories of him. _


----------



## ourwater

Like Sunday, Like Rain [2015], _Tale of an unexpected friendship between a young prodigy and his au pair. _


----------



## TryingMara

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## Toad Licker

Bruce Almighty


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Hurts


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The boy and the beast.
*
Pretty good actually. I wish they made more good short anime like this instead of the 50 episode kiddy garbage they spew out year after year.

*
A werewolf boy.*

Also good, but not really my style of movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## JohnDoe26

— Batman vs Teentitans 

— Krampus


----------



## SouthWest

_Where to Invade Next_ (2015) - I know Michael Moore has his detractors and I'm not a big fan of when he pulls his stunts, but this documentary was surprising, positive and quite moving.


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Dolittle (1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## Tokztero

Jurassic World


----------



## Xenagos

Independence Day (1996)


----------



## unemployment simulator

matchstick men


----------



## CopadoMexicano

stir of echoes 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Cadillac Man


----------



## unemployment simulator

vampire's kiss


----------



## Toad Licker

Darklight


----------



## Toad Licker

Meeting Evil


----------



## Divinity95

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## nervouswreck1985

The Hateful Eight


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Spirited Away.


----------



## McFly

Rock n Roll High School Forever with Corey Feldman. Man that was a cheesy flick.

"Hey! Dis not my pee!"


----------



## lonerroom

Big Sky


----------



## HenDoggy

Turbo kid, it was alright. I like the 80's theme and music plus the over the top violence.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Rosemary's Baby


One of the best horror movies ever!


----------



## PsyKat

Batman vs Superman

Not as bad as I was expecting!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

HenDoggy said:


> One of the best horror movies ever!


Absolutely. Glad you agree. >


----------



## HenDoggy

SamanthaStrange said:


> Absolutely. Glad you agree. >


The suspense was killing me at the end but they never actually revealed the baby. Its better that way but still, I always wanted to see what it looked like:O


----------



## SamanthaStrange

HenDoggy said:


> The suspense was killing me at the end but they never actually revealed the baby. Its better that way but still, I always wanted to see what it looked like:O


I think it was better left to the imagination. I liked the look of horror on Rosemary's face. Then the final scene with the creepy lullaby.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## Cashel

Jurassic World. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Straw Dogs


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Cujo.


----------



## Xenagos

They Live 1988


----------



## HenDoggy

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think it was better left to the imagination. I liked the look of horror on Rosemary's face. Then the final scene with the creepy lullaby.


Yeah, true....


----------



## mr hoang

No escape. I thought it was better than the reviews, but there were some questionable actions.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystery Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## Toad Licker

Divergent (2014)


----------



## unemployment simulator

wild at heart-


----------



## Tokztero

Spy


----------



## McFly

_*Saw* _for the first time. The first half was interesting but then the plot sort of went every which way. 7/10


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Lost Boys.


----------



## ourwater

The Jungle Book [2016]


----------



## lonerroom

Teen Witch


----------



## Resergence

My big fat greek wedding 2 now I gotta admit that funny AF.


----------



## Xenagos

Harold and Maude (1971) 👍


----------



## Toad Licker

Bustin' Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Chicken with Plums


----------



## Toad Licker

Jade


----------



## HenDoggy

Después de Lucía, what a depressing movie. It was good though.


----------



## unemployment simulator

national treasure: book of secrets


----------



## Kevin001

The Choice......it was good. I'm so glad I watched it.


----------



## lizzy19

Pitch perfect 2


----------



## The Enemy Within

How I Live Now (2013)


----------



## andretti

the jungle book. i liked it . the live action disney adaptions are the future. it was so dope.


----------



## HenDoggy

Team Foxcatcher


----------



## Toad Licker

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Arbre

Gattaca. 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Ain't Them Bodies Saints


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Stir Of Echoes II


----------



## HanSolo

Edge of Tomorrow

Cool movie, I like that type of story, but the tech-side explanation was weak, but its sci-fi, so...


----------



## McFly

Saw II. Just okay. I wonder what happened to the girl that stuck her arms in the razor trap.


----------



## Mur

Rush Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## Kevin001

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## ourwater

Bug [2007]


----------



## SouthWest

_Metallica: Through the Never_ (2013) - I wasn't wholly sold on the roadie's storyline but the performance footage was great.


----------



## Enkidu

Revenant


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions 2


----------



## andretti

hush. i enjoyed it very good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Fries


----------



## ourwater

Akira [1988]


----------



## McFly

Saw III. That was better and more intense than the previous ones. And finally some nudity. Full frontal female too


----------



## PolkaTheSalsa

Journey to the West (the 2013 version on Netflix). I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Overdrive

I dream of wires


----------



## Toad Licker

The One


----------



## Toad Licker

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Derailed


----------



## TryingMara

Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## HenDoggy

3 Women (1977) wtf did I just watch? Lol


----------



## SouthWest

_What We Do in the Shadows_ (2014) - funny and very quotable.


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Storytelling


----------



## McFly

Saw IV. Didn't like this one, it had too much going on with multiple characters.


----------



## Toad Licker

Life (1999)


----------



## chapis

Un illustre inconnu


----------



## farfegnugen

Watched most of Mad Max: Fury Road about a week or so ago.


----------



## haniya11

Well Last time , I had Watch FAN by Shahrukh khan movie ,To be honest i am not a bollywood fan by any means. I mean i cannot handle all those songs, and fighting scenes with the mushy gushy love things that never seem to happen in real life. Today was actually the first time that i went to watch a movie in a theatre for a bollywood movie. I will say that i did watch bollywood movies before (on DVD), but most of them were beyond my thinking. For example Prem Ratan Dhan Payo - which was the worst movie till date, oh i almost forgot Dilwale. So it was a great experience to see Bollywood establish itself this year by directing and producing movies that are different and that doesn't follow commercial success.

Haniya Khan | Tv Dramas & Shows


----------



## ourwater

The Day [2012]


----------



## unemployment simulator

saw a gif for this movie online, thought it looked funny so gave it a go


----------



## jblanch3

Confirmation, an HBO movie about the Clarance Thomas hearings. About what you'd expect from them, pretty solid film.


----------



## EmyMax

"The Consequences Of Love" by Paolo Sorrentino (the same director who directed "The Great Beauty", which won an award for Best Foreign Movie, at the 2014 Movie Awards) and "Remember Me".....both incredible powerful movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Donnie Darko


----------



## Toad Licker

Strange Wilderness


----------



## smeeble

The bay, pretty good for a found footage film, gave me the creeps that's for sure


----------



## Toad Licker

The Family Stone


----------



## McFly

Saw V. Was just okay, there wasn't much of a story this time and the traps weren't that thrilling or creative.

Then The Descent. Wow that was an intense movie :afr. Every second when they were in the cave was nail biting. Not a fun one for people with claustrophobia. Also had great characters and acting.


----------



## JustThisGuy

McFly said:


> Saw V. Was just okay, there wasn't much of a story this time and the traps weren't that thrilling or creative.
> 
> Then The Descent. Wow that was an intense movie :afr. Every second when they were in the cave was nail biting. Not a fun for people with claustrophobia. Also had great characters and acting.


The Descent is my favorite from Neil Marshall. Recommend Dog Soldiers and Doomsday. The Descendent 2 is decent.

I haven't seen saw V-VII. I have them, but IV burnt me out.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wedding Crashers.


----------



## McFly

JustThisGuy said:


> The Descent is my favorite from Neil Marshall. Recommend Dog Soldiers and Doomsday. The Descendent 2 is decent.
> 
> I haven't seen saw V-VII. I have them, but IV burnt me out.


Cool, I'll watch those after Descent 2, I've never heard of Neil Marshall before but it looks like he has a good film history.


----------



## ourwater

Moss [2010]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cocoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Fresh Horses


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Teacher


----------



## McFly

The Descent 2. Just okay. Was just a like general slasher and the ending was whack.


----------



## JustThisGuy

McFly said:


> The Descent 2. Just okay. Was just a like general slasher and the ending was whack.


Yeah, I agree. The ending wasn't a solid as the first's. Although I will say that I loved the alt ending to the first movie a lot more.


----------



## McFly

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, I agree. The ending wasn't a solid as the first's. Although I will say that I loved the alt ending to the first movie a lot more.


I watched the unrated version of the first and that was way better than what I read how it ended in the US version. Shame the second was a letdown, sounds like people hated it and the characters.


----------



## HenDoggy

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night. The movie was all style and no substance...


----------



## bbrownleather

Inside out


----------



## unemployment simulator

a movie about a man who stood up to the mafia in sicily in the 1970s. good!


----------



## ourwater

Premature [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

50 First Dates


----------



## CopadoMexicano

saw 7


----------



## Toad Licker

Steam (2007)


----------



## ourwater

Ant-Man [2015]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Divide


----------



## SplendidBob

The Lobster. Rather liked it.






Gonna sound bad, but it really made me think of the frustration forum (because of how important everyone there seems to think not being single is).


----------



## Toad Licker

My Life Without Me


----------



## ourwater

Backcountry [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Loving Leah


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bait

The Reef.


Both are shark movies, but the reef is a lot better.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pelican Brief


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## Overdrive

Moonwalkers


----------



## Toad Licker

Gone


----------



## McFly

The Human Centipede. That was such a nice cozy house. Especially with the indoor swimming pool.



CopadoMexicano said:


> saw 7


Watching that tonight. Hope it finishes the series good.


----------



## brothersport

The Fly 2. Very disgusting movie. =_=
With that said I must see the first one.


----------



## JustThisGuy

McFly said:


> The Human Centipede. That was such a nice cozy house. Especially with the indoor swimming pool.


 It was a super nice house. Lol. I was split with that movie. I was like, "What did I just watch and why did I do that?" But second, I was like, "That wasn't so bad. Could've went NC-17 and really ****ed up my day."



brothersport said:


> The Fly 2. Very disgusting movie. =_=
> With that said I must see the first one.


OH, the first one is the best!


----------



## DarrellLicht

'Pawn Shop Chronicles' a fun southern satirical theme.

'Open Grave' enjoyable thriller/mystery. It seemed to avoid some common twists/approaches of these kind of movies.


----------



## McFly

JustThisGuy said:


> It was a super nice house. Lol. I was split with that movie. I was like, "What did I just watch and why did I do that?" But second, I was like, "That wasn't so bad. Could've went NC-17 and really ****ed up my day."


Yeah it was better than I expected. The scene when she was trying to escape was suspenseful and the poo eating scene wasn't as bad as it could have been. I'm going to watch the sequels which I've heard are more graphic.



brothersport said:


> The Fly 2. Very disgusting movie. =_=
> With that said I must see the first one.


Don't remember the second well but the first one is great even though it gets very disgusting as it goes on. Honestly that's probably the grossest movie I've ever watched.


----------



## JustThisGuy

McFly said:


> Yeah it was better than I expected. The scene when she was trying to escape was suspenseful and the poo eating scene wasn't as bad as it could have been. I'm going to watch the sequels which I've heard are more graphic.


I've seen the sequel. It's def NC-17, but I just wasn't feeling it. I was kind of bored. It felt way more shock than fascinating weird, like the first one balanced. Have not seen the 3rd and final one.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Mask


----------



## Toad Licker

My Mother's Secret


----------



## Spatula City

Captain America: The Winter Soldier

I had seriously tried to watch this 3 times since it came out, but I got bored and shut it off each time. Finally some people asked me to go see the new one with them tomorrow and I agreed, and I asked them if I needed to watch the second one beforehand and they told me I should.

Wow this movie was stupid. Stupid characters, stupid dialogue, stupid attempts at 'political commentary'... and then everything just turned into fighting and explosions and giant ships crashing into buildings. How exactly does this movie have 89% on Rotten Tomatoes? 

The best part was the end... because the explosions had stopped and then they leave you with a 'what will happen next?' sort of thing which actually does make me want to know, but it's weird because I will not enjoy the movie that explains it to me. It's like someone saying 'here is a box, and there is something really stupid inside, but I'm not going to tell you what it is'. I still want to open it!!! 

I am now dreading tomorrow because I know they will jack up the volume in the theater and there will be a lot of explosions and I will get a headache. The movie is apparently 2.5 hours long. How much of that will be things crashing into buildings? Exploding glass? People sliding or fighting on top of things that are unstable and high up? 

It's just so boring and oppressive. Why do people subject themselves to these things? 

This has to stop.


----------



## McFly

JustThisGuy said:


> I've seen the sequel. It's def NC-17, but I just wasn't feeling it. I was kind of bored. It felt way more shock than fascinating weird, like the first one balanced. Have not seen the 3rd and final one.


Watched both unrated HC2+ HC3 last night, the second was like a crude torture fest. The third was a sadistic dark comedy, but it wasn't really funny at all, just over the top. Have to admit I was a bit queasy after watching both lol. The third didn't have much of a story so its a movie to pass on.


----------



## JustThisGuy

McFly said:


> Watched both unrated HC2+ HC3 last night, the second was like a crude torture fest. The third was a sadistic dark comedy, but it wasn't really funny at all, just over the top. Have to admit I was a bit queasy after watching both lol. The third didn't have much of a story so its a movie to pass on.


Yeah, the second one had that meta factor. The first was a myth, and the actress in that, playing herself, became part of the real human centipede. Though, it's left up in the air if the psycho guy was just fantasizing doing all these things. The baby having then smashing when the mom floored it onto its head made me laugh at how absurd it was becoming. That's when I definitely called it quits. It was like they were trying too hard to get a "wtf!" reaction out of the viewer. I wanted more from the killer/experimenter. It gave very little.

I'll still watch the third at some point. Because, you now, I'm not this huge fan of the series, but I'm remembering them a lot more than most horror schlock I've binged on in the past. I'll give the series that.

Might I recommend the Feast trilogy? Project Green Light did the first one, then the two sequels followed suit. Not heavily comparing when I say this, but if you liked the Evil Dead trilogy, I think you'd dig on Feast's series.


----------



## Toad Licker

Children of Men


----------



## McFly

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, the second one had that meta factor. The first was a myth, and the actress in that, playing herself, became part of the real human centipede. Though, it's left up in the air if the psycho guy was just fantasizing doing all these things. The baby having then smashing when the mom floored it onto its head made me laugh at how absurd it was becoming. That's when I definitely called it quits. It was like they were trying too hard to get a "wtf!" reaction out of the viewer. I wanted more from the killer/experimenter. It gave very little.
> 
> I'll still watch the third at some point. Because, you now, I'm not this huge fan of the series, but I'm remembering them a lot more than most horror schlock I've binged on in the past. I'll give the series that.
> 
> Might I recommend the Feast trilogy? Project Green Light did the first one, then the two sequels followed suit. Not heavily comparing when I say this, but if you liked the Evil Dead trilogy, I think you'd dig on Feast's series.


That baby smashing scene :lol. It's like 'what's the most shocking thing we can think up this time?' The third had some stuff like that but with prison rape because of the prison setting. It wasn't worse than the second but different and strange, it also had some character actors you'll probably recognize.

I'll add those others to my list, right now I'm on a gross thrasher film run, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## wmu'14

Batman vs Superman: Dawn of Justice (2016)
Really liked Lex Luthor's portrayal. I was skeptical of Ben Affleck as Batman, but he really did do the character justice. The actual Batman vs Superman fight was great. As someone who lives in Michigan and has been to Detroit several times, I liked seeing that this was filmed here. Hans Zimmer's music was excellent, particularly Wonder Woman's theme.
Finally, it sure was nice to get a break from Marvel movies! I can only take so much of Ironman. 
5/5

A Goofy Movie (1995)
I remember watching either this or its sequel a long time ago and absolutely loving it. It must have been the sequel I'm remembering, because I wasn't that impressed this time around watching the first one. Aside from a couple jokes, it just wasn't that goofy. I liked Roxanne, and Goofy of course. 
3/5

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story (2004)
Rewatched it after many years. This movie isn't overrated at all. It's hilarious.
5/5


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The lost boy.

Sadly this movie wasn't about cool 80s vampires.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Charmander

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## Kevin001

6 Souls (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Take This Waltz


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Possession


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Monster.


----------



## Charmander

Predator (1987)


----------



## harrison

Mia Madre.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## Toad Licker

An Ideal Husband (1999)


----------



## Charmander

Predator 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past


----------



## Charmander

Predators (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe Dirt


----------



## Toad Licker

Lake Mungo


----------



## JohnDoe26

Captain America: Civil War. 

Entertaining enough, but compared to the comics, I felt like the plot was too biased towards Captain America's side. I was team Iron Man after I finished reading the comics.


----------



## Charmander

Alien vs Predator


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cast Away - Haven't seen it in years. The DVD has been sitting at the top of the pile for a long time. Just haven't really been in a heavy movie watching mood for a long time.


----------



## Kevin001

Endless Love (2014).......a lot of people didn't really like it but I love that movie.


----------



## Fever Dream

Charmander said:


> Predator (1987)












Sorry, I couldn't resist. You must be doing a complete viewing of both the Alien and Predator series. I pity you now that you've reached the crossovers. 

10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## Charmander

Fever Dream said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. You must be doing a complete viewing of both the Alien and Predator series. I pity you now that you've reached the crossovers.
> 
> 10 Cloverfield Lane


It's my first time watching them all, so I watched the Alien movies first, then the Predators, then the crossovers, and ending it with Prometheus.

Also, I really want to see that movie! I loved the first one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> It's my first time watching them all, so I watched the Alien movies first, then the Predators, then the crossovers, and ending it with Prometheus.
> 
> Also, I really want to see that movie! I loved the first one.


 I don't think I have the patience to sit through every Alien movie but man I loved the first two.

It's odd to see they're still so relevant. I just watched them a few weeks ago.

I didn't enjoy the Predator movies as much but I remember I did like the first Predator a lot when it first came out. So many of these movies just don't lend themselves very well to sequels and remakes. They can have all the passion in the world for the work and still mess it up.


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't think I have the patience to sit through every Alien movie but man I loved the first two.
> 
> It's odd to see they're still so relevant. I just watched them a few weeks ago.
> 
> I didn't enjoy the Predator movies as much but I remember I did like the first Predator a lot when it first came out. So many of these movies just don't lend themselves very well to sequels and remakes. They can have all the passion in the world for the work and still mess it up.


I only enjoyed the first two Alien movies. The predator sequels are better but they still don't beat the original.
There's actually even more alien and predator films coming out in the next couple of years. :lol


----------



## Fever Dream

Charmander said:


> Also, I really want to see that movie! I loved the first one.


It could be a sequel to Cloverfield, but I'm not sure that it actually is. I guess it might be in the same way that the Final Fantasy games are sequels.

I sort of did a rewatch back in March. Although I only watched Alien, Aliens, Predator (1987), and Predators (2010). Basically, just the one's I liked enough to want to watch again, and also Predators because, why not. I guess I wouldn't mind watching Predator 2 again, for the simple fact I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Toad Licker

Simply Irresistible


----------



## Toad Licker

EuroTrip


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. You must be doing a complete viewing of both the Alien and Predator series. I pity you now that you've reached the crossovers.
> 
> 10 Cloverfield Lane





Charmander said:


> It's my first time watching them all, so I watched the Alien movies first, then the Predators, then the crossovers, and ending it with Prometheus.
> 
> Also, I really want to see that movie! I loved the first one.


I've seen the Predator and Alien movies, but not uncut. I've seen the AvP movies and Predators, but not the others uncensored. So weird. I have the Alien Quadrilogy on Blu Ray. Just haven't gotten around to them. Also, need to see Prometheus.

I loved 10 Cloverfield Lane. For shaky-cam/found footage, Cloverfield was damned fun. It and Chronicle are like the only two that I liked that in that category. 10 Cloverfield Lane isn't really a sequel. It could start an anthology based on "Cloverfield," which would be excellent. But we'll have to wait and see. It didn't work for Halloween, which tried to do the same. It was the first movie I went to alone in theatres. It's quite an experience. Look up nothing. Easily spoiled. It's funny, I typed it in my phone and the only 10 Cloverfield Lane in the world is in my state of WV. Creeped me out.


----------



## notjohnsmith

Me and Earl and the Dying Girl (2015)


----------



## Mitko

Mulholland Dr. (2001)

I was skeptical at watching it at first after reading many reviews of people that couldn't understand it and kept it in my queue list for at least 2 months, then I decided to finally give it a try myself and see what all the fuss is about. I had to read an explanation for the movie's plot online and I must say, it's genius.


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> I've seen the Predator and Alien movies, but not uncut. I've seen the AvP movies and Predators, but not the others uncensored. So weird. I have the Alien Quadrilogy on Blu Ray. Just haven't gotten around to them. Also, need to see Prometheus.
> 
> I loved 10 Cloverfield Lane. For shaky-cam/found footage, Cloverfield was damned fun. It and Chronicle are like the only two that I liked that in that category. 10 Cloverfield Lane isn't really a sequel. It could start an anthology based on "Cloverfield," which would be excellent. But we'll have to wait and see. It didn't work for Halloween, which tried to do the same. It was the first movie I went to alone in theatres. It's quite an experience. Look up nothing. Easily spoiled. It's funny, I typed it in my phone and the only 10 Cloverfield Lane in the world is in my state of WV. Creeped me out.


Does it have the same monster in it? (If it has a monster at all)


----------



## Overdrive

*Elektro Moskva 
*


----------



## Toad Licker

Picture Perfect


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> Does it have the same monster in it? (If it has a monster at all)


No. It's anthology by namesake only. Not the same world. That's all I'll give.


----------



## Euripides

Vivre Sa Vie


----------



## millenniumman75

Captain America


----------



## Friendonkey

Pokemon: Spell of the Unown

A very cute movie. Wasn't my first time watching it though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombieland


----------



## Toad Licker

Foxfire (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Highway


----------



## unemployment simulator

watched about half of the raid 2, will watch the rest later on or tomorrow.


----------



## ourwater

Warrendale [1967]


----------



## Charmander

I watched Star Wars episode VII for the first time. I loved it! I know people complained about it being similar to ANH but I didn't really feel that.


----------



## Xenagos

Videodrome (1983)


----------



## Were

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind(for the 2nd or 3rd time).


----------



## unemployment simulator

finished watching the raid 2, some amazingly choreographed and brutal fight scenes, also some great car chase fight scenes too. impressive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Real Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Like Heaven


----------



## Charmander

Alien v Predator: Requiem. Some of the scenes were so dark, I needed nightvision goggles!

A woman cracking jokes when her husband had died that night, "high school kids" that looked over 25. I see what people meant when they said this film was awful.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> Alien v Predator: Requiem. Some of the scenes were so dark, I needed nightvision goggles!
> 
> A woman cracking jokes when her husband had died that night, "high school kids" that looked over 25. I see what people meant when they said this film was awful.


It was bad. And that was exactly my main problem with it. The cinematography was too muddy. I couldn't tell if it was an alien, predator or predalien that was killing people. Let alone who died.

Also, the 25 character setups for the first 30 minutes were very poor. No character development. I cared for no one.


----------



## notjohnsmith

Bridesmaids (2011)
make me want to watch Cast Away again...
i miss Wilson...


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> It was bad. And that was exactly my main problem with it. The cinematography was too muddy. I couldn't tell if it was an alien, predator or predalien that was killing people. Let alone who died.
> 
> Also, the 25 character setups for the first 30 minutes were very poor. No character development. I cared for no one.


Same, I watched the whole thing without knowing what the monster even looked like. :lol


----------



## 546617

midnight special 2016.. sucked ***.

if anyone else know any good movies from 2015-2016 lemme know
Im willing to check out even older movies if it looks good so pls lemme know


----------



## The Enemy Within

Spotlight (2015)


----------



## Kevin001

Captain America:Civil War......it was good.


----------



## Overdrive

Jurrasic World.
Got bored at 30mins...such a bad movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aces N' Eights


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Frankenstein

Duel

Dr No - Gonna try to watch all the Bonds chronologically with my dad. Even I haven't seen them all (and not in order either). Though I don't think I can stand to watch Moonraker again. Have to admit I kinda lost interest when Brosnan came along (Which is weird because I always thought he was perfect to play Bond). GoldenEye was good though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Overdrive said:


> Jurrasic World.
> Got bored at 30mins...such a bad movie.


 It wasn't THAT bad. The Jurassic theme is just worn out and it just felt like a bad remake of the original. There were some good ideas but there were some terrible parts too.

Even with the original I often find myself getting bored during the kitchen scene. The first time you see it, that's one of the best scenes. Lots of movies are like that.


----------



## IcedOver

_Green Room_. I also rented _Blue Ruin_ on Blu-ray from Netflix, from the same director. Both movies are really just average to lame, nothing special and most assuredly over-hyped and over-praised. They're okay as time wasters, but you won't find any revelatory themes or interesting characters or situations in either.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Overdrive

WillYouStopDave said:


> It wasn't THAT bad


, man i was expecting way more about this movie, not some film made for kids...


----------



## Cereal Killer

Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Gross Anatomy (1989)


----------



## Charmander

Prometheus. Er... it was okay. Charlize Theron seems to play Charlize Theron in everything though.


----------



## AllTheSame

About to watch The Revenant. Heard it was awesome (but also pretty bloody, gory and hard to watch at times).


----------



## Overdrive

damn this movie, best **** ever made !


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## Arbre

WillYouStopDave said:


> Frankenstein
> 
> Duel
> 
> Dr No - Gonna try to watch all the Bonds chronologically with my dad. Even I haven't seen them all (and not in order either). Though I don't think I can stand to watch Moonraker again. Have to admit I kinda lost interest when Brosnan came along (Which is weird because I always thought he was perfect to play Bond). GoldenEye was good though.


I've watched all of the Bond films and have watched most of them with my dad since they might be his favourite movies. I wasn't a fan of the Brosnan films either. Have you seen Casino Royale? I think Daniel Craig is the best Bond along with Sean Connery. Timothy Dalton was a good Bond too. He's underrated.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark City


----------



## pied vert

Last few movies I watched:

American Beauty - it was ok at best
Airplane! - I love that really childish type of humor
Strange Days - it was good


----------



## pied vert

Toad Licker said:


> Dark City


reading this reminded me to watch this movie. i really love movies with that dark kafka setting, but I liked Brazil much better


----------



## McFly

The Martian - Wanted to take a break from gross movies like Human Centipede. So watched this one... about a man that can only survive because of poo. 7/10

Dawn of the Dead (2004) - A good remake. But didn't have the charm of the original

Doomsday - Was like a Terminator/Aliens/Mad Max/Braveheart mashup. Fun action flick.


----------



## Wirt

McFly said:


> The Martian - Wanted to take a break from gross movies like Human Centipede. So watched this one... about a man that can only survive because of poo. 7/10


7's a fair score. I was pretty disappointed with it, but that might be my fault. I was expecting a drama but it was a borderline comedy lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Backcountry.* It was okay. Couple gets attacked by a black bear(story is a bit deeper than that). Based on a true story apparently.

I also watched *Gantz*. Nice live action movie but the anime is better as usual. It still has the same problem as the anime imo. Too many people are just standing around while being slaughtered.


----------



## Toad Licker

Armageddon


----------



## pied vert

Wirt said:


> 7's a fair score. I was pretty disappointed with it, but that might be my fault. I was expecting a drama but it was a borderline comedy lol


i feel like people without a physics background are not in a position to judge it, so i skipped over a rating :b


----------



## Toad Licker

Splash


----------



## McFly

Wirt said:


> 7's a fair score. I was pretty disappointed with it, but that might be my fault. I was expecting a drama but it was a borderline comedy lol


Yeah it was good, but not like a classic good. People rated it higher than Interstellar which surprised me because I thought that movie was more creative.

~~~~~

Watched 10 Cloverfield Lane. Wow John Goodman was intense. Didn't expect that ending either.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Arbre said:


> I've watched all of the Bond films and have watched most of them with my dad since they might be his favourite movies. I wasn't a fan of the Brosnan films either. Have you seen Casino Royale? I think Daniel Craig is the best Bond along with Sean Connery. Timothy Dalton was a good Bond too. He's underrated.


 Yeah. I've only seen Casino Royale a couple of times but obviously, yes. Craig is a great Bond. I thought Dalton was good too.

But...yeah. Bond is kind of a thing with me. Always loved Bond films. I was always really into all those gadgets and stuff. When I was a kid, there weren't too many movies where they just went crazy with the villains and their gadgets and lairs. I saw that and I just loved it.


----------



## Crisigv

Half of the Aristocats, but I think I fell asleep.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Perfume: The Story of a Murderer. Those last 20 minutes though...


----------



## Arbre

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I've only seen Casino Royale a couple of times but obviously, yes. Craig is a great Bond. I thought Dalton was good too.
> 
> But...yeah. Bond is kind of a thing with me. Always loved Bond films. I was always really into all those gadgets and stuff. When I was a kid, there weren't too many movies where they just went crazy with the villains and their gadgets and lairs. I saw that and I just loved it.


I was a fan of the movies growing up. There were some excellent Bond games on the N64 and GameCube too.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## RobinTurnaround

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Toad Licker

What Maisie Knew


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Deadpool, it was entertaining, but I found it a bit overrated... 7.5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gingerbread Man


----------



## JustThisGuy

kilgoretrout said:


> Perfume: The Story of a Murderer. Those last 20 minutes though...


Love that movie.


----------



## Cashel

I saw the last third (I think) of The Stanford Prison Experiment.


----------



## Kevin001

The Cabin in the Woods (currently)


----------



## Overdrive

Love, by Gaspar Noé


----------



## animefreak

Ironman (2008). First time in my life I've seen it, was forced by my boyfriend to watch it due to my lack of knowledge of superheroes or any of the movies.  I didn't know who Tony Stark was and that was that.

I thought it was pretty good!! Despite being stubborn and making negative comments about it all throughout the first half. ^^


----------



## blackOrlov

The Fifth Wave, a movie where teens and children where forced to join military forces (I would totally join) and kick ***. Also a movie about alien invasion and apocalypse. :serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Holiday.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker

Twins


----------



## Toad Licker

The Couch Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir of Echoes


----------



## Cashel

The Witch


----------



## Toad Licker

Dracula 2000


----------



## Toad Licker

Oliver's Ghost


----------



## contact

rec 3 ...probably offline plays the bride


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

The Devil's Woods


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

The Craft


----------



## SilentStrike

X-Men: Apocalypse

...Meh, worse than the last two X-Men movies, too many characters that did not get enough development to be interesting, Magneto goes back to being evil for stupid reasons, kills a lot of people and then goes free without any X-Men having any issue with him, it was still fun but meh, Civil War will continue to be the best superhero movie of the year.


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gattaca


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Fun Spirit

Star Wars The Force Awakens.
I didn't care for it.


----------



## Kevin001

The Fifth Element (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear


----------



## Toad Licker

Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## HenDoggy

Arranged (2007) 6/10


----------



## flockfox

The last movie i saw was Insidious 3.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker

Dangerous Minds


----------



## Toad Licker

Cupid & Cate


----------



## SouthWest

_A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors_ (1987) - Damn, that sleepwalking/human puppetry scene still weirds me out.


----------



## Charmander

Heathers


----------



## pied vert

Kevin001 said:


> The Fifth Element (currently)


i just watched that! (because of kesker's avatar too :b)
bruce willis films are always great.


----------



## pied vert

Toad Licker said:


> Cupid & Cate


you're on a roll


----------



## pied vert

Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas - funny and interesting!


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> i just watched that! (because of kesker's avatar too :b)
> bruce willis films are always great.


And I care why? I'm just kidding, lol. The movie is good, old af though.


----------



## pied vert

Black Cat White Cat.
Recommended by the same friend who recommended Harold and Maude. he's a funny guy.


----------



## KelsKels

Pompeii. It got bad reviews and I can understand why, it's definitely cliche, but I really liked it. Maybe because Kit is the star though...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bite

A bit like The Fly, but with a really stupid story and bad acting. Everything else was good though.


----------



## Arbre

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


>


I liked that movie.



pied vert said:


> Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas - funny and interesting!


I almost fell asleep during that movie. I liked the book, though.


----------



## Repix

The Wolf of Wallstreet.. It was pretty interesting!


----------



## unemployment simulator

Arbre said:


> I liked that movie.


it was fantastic! working through a series of abbas kiarostami films at the moment. it's the best one i've seen so far.


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## shana

The Jungle Book (the 2016 version)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toy


----------



## twitchy666

Grimsby


----------



## twitchy666

*London Has Fallen*

London Has Fallen


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

My favourite movie, Inglourious Basterds


----------



## ourwater

The Secret of Kells [2009]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sunshine Boys (1975)


----------



## Toad Licker

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## 546617

angry birds (2016).. it was okay and funny .


----------



## Toad Licker

Fools Rush In


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Hearts (2006)


----------



## green9206

X men Apocalypse. Good movie. Too much undeserved hate. Weak stupid villian but still very entertaining movie.


----------



## Alison DiLaurentis

GBF. I always watch it when I feel like ****.


----------



## ourwater

Where to Invade Next [2016]


----------



## Cashel

The Hurt Locker


----------



## Toad Licker

When I Live My Life Over Again (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Car Wash


----------



## Toad Licker

A Bag Of Hammers


----------



## McFly

The new Star Wars VII. Pretty good, definitely better than I-III. Good casting. I guess they had to do another death star huh?


----------



## andy1984

McFly said:


> The new Star Wars VII. Pretty good, definitely better than I-III. Good casting. I guess they had to do another death star huh?


you didn't find it entirely derivative and lacking of imagination?


----------



## sadkeanu

Inturmal said:


> Grosse Pointe Blank. It wasn't even worth finishing.


John Cusak's worst movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## Toad Licker

Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## ourwater

Dennis Rodman's Big Bang in Pyongyang [2015]


----------



## Were

Mockingjay - part 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Broken Circle Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker

Melancholia


----------



## CopadoMexicano

alice in wonderland


----------



## wmu'14

The Internship (2013)
Pros:
I really liked seeing how Google works and their campus
The interview scene is hilarious
The supporting characters are pretty good

Cons:
Drags the last 3rd
Wasn't really that funny
Predictable

4/5


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

10 Cloverfield Lane

7.5 out of 10

It works as it's own movie but still disappointed that it wasn't a continuation of the first Cloverfield; it practically had nothing to do with it.
The first Cloverfield had such an amazing atmospheric presence.

Side note:

Mary Elizabeth Winstead =


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

Billy Bathgate


----------



## Toad Licker

WiseGirls


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I watched Hancock for the 500th time last night.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Sounds like me and Serenity. 

Road to Perdition


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

I still need to watch Road to Perdition. I've been meaning to look for it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## derpresion

despicable me <3


----------



## Toad Licker

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Zosie92

I just had to suffer through Twilight again. I hate not having control of the TV at work! (Less watched, more ignored it in the background)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator

oh man,what a tear jerker. :crying:


----------



## silentstruggle

The Minions. It was terrible compared to Despicable Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic Pizza


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Lol. Is Serenity your favourite movie?

Pixels


----------



## Toad Licker

Nope, but it is one of them. Avatar is probably my favorite movie. 

A Far Off Place (1993)


----------



## unemployment simulator

toy story


----------



## ourwater

Times and Winds [2006]


----------



## derpresion

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> oh man,what a tear jerker. :crying:


i also watched this movie, damn it was disturbing and all men were gross in this movie except volodya, poor volodya and lilya :crying:


----------



## Toad Licker

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Salem Falls


----------



## harrison

A wonderful film.


----------



## unemployment simulator

"doc hollywood" on amazon prime.



derpresion said:


> i also watched this movie, damn it was disturbing and all men were gross in this movie except volodya, poor volodya and lilya :crying:


yea it was incredibly bleak. to think life can be like that for some people


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bone Collector


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Age of Adaline.


----------



## Kevin001

Me Before You.......it was beautiful.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Weeks (2007)


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## Auntie Social

Selfless (Ryan Reynolds). Wasn't expecting much, but it was a creative premise and I found myself theorizing about what was going to happen and what could have happened. Ended up a pretty solid movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## mattmc

Remember The Daze (2007)


----------



## catcharay

Bad neighbours 2. Zac Efron is really working his abs in this. He's the equiv. of a hollywood actress trading mainly on looks


----------



## SouthWest

_Zootopia_ (2016) - intelligent, moving and very funny. A great movie that rivals the best of Pixar.


----------



## Toad Licker

GoodFellas


----------



## Toad Licker

Failing Better Now


----------



## Toad Licker

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## McFly

Mad Max Fury Road. Very cool movie, was better than expected and a fresh take on the character. I didn't realize it was from the same director of the original. I don't get all the feminism controversy from when the movie was released, the trivia just said there was a feminist consultant when it was being made. But still, I don't get the connection just because it had strong female characters.


----------



## ourwater

2012 [2009]


----------



## Kevin001

John Carter (2012)


----------



## JustThisGuy

X-Men: Apocalypse








Quicksilver, of course, had another great scene. It was much more comic book than most of the other movies, like Days of Future Past, but it felt a bit off with the characterizations and flow of the storytelling. Timeline inconsistenties. Not a boring film, but just not the best of the series.

Not to be a bummer, but the actor who plays Scott (Cyclops) kind of sucked. Also, need more Jubilee. Reminds me of the deleted museum scene in X2. Worth watching, despite my gripes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Panic Room


----------



## Toad Licker

Mighty Joe Young (1949)


----------



## MamaDoe

The exorcism of Molly Hartley


----------



## Toad Licker

Changeling


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Lord Of The Rings The Return Of The King


----------



## McFly

Evil Dead 1 & 2. Still convinced the second is a remake. You'd think after the events of the first movie Ash would want to stay the hell away from playing tapes with demonic messages.


----------



## unemployment simulator

episode iv - a new hope.

gonna work through the sw films and do a proper marathon, it's been too long.

apparently this is the best order to watch them in;
https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...e96e88-9cf8-11e5-a3c5-c77f2cc5a43c_story.html


----------



## CannibalsandKings

Vincenzo said:


> (Like, shouldn't my post count have been halved with the deletion of the old one?)
> 
> Apocalypto
> 
> The fact that it's subtitled totally makes it more realistic and personally involves you in the scenario, because Mayan tribesmen communicated by reading text accompanied by an unfamiliar language.


Yeah, Apocalypto, easily one of the best movies I have ever watched. Very tense and atmospheric. Watched twice.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Grande


----------



## Toad Licker

Generation Gap


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bucket List


----------



## unemployment simulator

episode v - the empire strikes back


----------



## ourwater

Ms. Bear [1997]


----------



## unemployment simulator

episode I - the phantom menace


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mr Nobody.

I though it would be better since it's recommended by a lot of websites. But it's Just another trans-humanism propaganda+ love story garbage. Humans will be immortal blah blah blah oh and make sure you don't waste your life away says an old dying man. **** off.


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete


----------



## Kevin001

The Time Traveler's Wife (currently).


----------



## Still Waters

Zootopia -Just bought the dvd too so I might pop it in tonight. I wasn't sure at all about it,but it's fast paced,very clever and genuinely funny!


----------



## Toad Licker

Machete Kills


----------



## unemployment simulator

episode ii - attack of the clones


----------



## Toad Licker

Hart's War


----------



## Toad Licker

Compliance


----------



## Toad Licker

Cement


----------



## ourwater

What Maisie Knew [2012]


----------



## NocaLove

I found a website to stream new movies. I have been watching the h*ll out of movies. The last movie I watched was Money Monster.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Kevin001

I saw The Conjuring 2 today, I loved it. Plot was nice, a couple of jump scenes, and it ended well.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gran Torino


----------



## Xenagos

Hush


----------



## KelsKels

Watching theater mode! This weeks movie was Zombie Isle. What a painfully slow pointless film.

They brought up PPZ while watching and I kinda want to see it. I love pride and prejudice so maybe I should.. It just looks like such a stretch yet also cliche. Idk.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Xenagos said:


> Hush


Good? I was interested in that.


----------



## ourwater

ParaNorman [2012]


----------



## ourwater

Panic Room [2002]


----------



## ourwater

D. Gray Man: Shroud of Darknessm, _The Millennium Earl gathers the Clan of Noah for a chaotic and violent breakfast. As exorcists everywhere fight for their lives, the Earl deals a hand of cards with murderous implications._


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Back to the Future Part ll


----------



## Humesday

Let The Right One In

I love this movie. Now I'm going to have to read the book again.


----------



## wmu'14

X-Men: Apocalypse (2016)
Very impressed. 
X-Men > Avengers
Didn't really like how Wolverine was thrown into the movie, but his sequence was great.
5/5


----------



## ourwater

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies [2014]


----------



## twitchy666

*CELL*

phone freaks

recruiting


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars (2014).


----------



## Toad Licker

You've Got Mail


----------



## SouthWest

_The Hateful Eight_ (2015) - not Tarantino's best movie but still good. It might benefit from repeated viewings when I have the time.


----------



## The Enemy Within

No No : A Dockumentary (2014) - Netflix


----------



## Toad Licker

Blue-Eyed Butcher


----------



## Nekomata

Warcraft: The Beginning. (2016.)


----------



## Toad Licker

Day Night Day Night


----------



## ourwater

The Descent 2 [2009]


----------



## swh

My life.


----------



## SouthWest

_The Witch_ (2016) - I had moments where I cried "noooope" and "oh, man" at certain moments where the horror really worked. No cheap jump scares but real atmosphere, paranoia and dread as events unfold and the family is slowly torn apart. The ending was excellent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Air America


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## Toad Licker

Grand Canyon


----------



## ourwater

Home [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Kevin001

Child's Play (currently)


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I would tell you but the first and second rules are that I can't talk about it.


----------



## ourwater

The Cokeville Miracle [2015]


----------



## ourwater

ABC World News Tonight With David Muir: Thu, Feb 14, 2013, _Carnival Cruise Liner Nears Port; Housing Market Makes Comeback; 'Blade Runner' Charged With Allegedly Murdering Girlfriend_


----------



## Toad Licker

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## CWe

Buffalo Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop II


----------



## SouthWest

_Midnight Special_ (2016) - I had seen Take Shelter so I was somewhat prepared going into this movie. It was moving, enigmatic and the ending had a great moment of whoa.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Island of Dr. Moreau (1977)


----------



## IcedOver

_The New York Ripper_ (1982) on Blu-ray from Netflix. It's a Lucio Fulci film, and even though I've been watching and kind of liking several of his films in recent years, this isn't a good one. It's about the search for a serial killer who talks like Donald Duck. The atmosphere of scuzzy 42nd Street New York is cool, even if the interiors were actually filmed in Italy.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Names of Love


----------



## Brandeezy

Neighbors 2

The 1st one was better


----------



## okgoodbye

Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker

P.S. I Love You


----------



## McFly

Apocalypto - 8.1/10. Better than I thought it'd be, the critics panned it when it was released soon after Mel's breakdown.

The Revenant - 8/10.


----------



## ourwater

The Canterville Ghost [1944]


----------



## ourwater

Room [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of the Garden


----------



## Kevin001

Housebound (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Boogeyman (2005)


----------



## Loosh

The Conjuring 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

Remember Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Mindhunters


----------



## Toad Licker

The Invasion (2007)


----------



## Perkins

The Doom Generation (1995)


----------



## Nekomata

Gods of Egypt (2016)


----------



## wmu'14

The House Bunny (2008 )
Ana Farris was great and will get the recognition, but I thought Emma Stone was a real star too.

3/5

Schindler's List (1993)
What a movie! But I like learning about the Nazis. Really enjoyed Liam Neeson and Ralph Fiennes. Favorite part was when Schindler broke down and cried saying that he should've and could've saved more. Saddest part was the burning of the bodies.

I wonder what Schindler was really like.

Only downside to the movie was that until that scene where Schindler cries, he doesn't show a whole lot of emotion. He is all business. He may've been really like that, but it was hard to know what he was really thinking until that final part with him.

I also would've liked to see what make Goeth tick, but I doubt we really know that.

5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Nearlyweds


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## ourwater

The Finest Hours [2016]


----------



## ourwater

Gods of Egypt [2016]


----------



## Xenagos

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra


----------



## ourwater

Y Tu Mamá También [2001]


----------



## Toad Licker

Some Kind of Hero


----------



## cak

Selfless


----------



## Toad Licker

Private School


----------



## CptHello

Zootopia! Something about animated movies always draws me in, it was an enjoyable watch on a lazy afternoon.


----------



## 84929

Central Intelligence with Dwayne Johnson and Kevin Hart

It was part of my Father's Day gift for my dad. He enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crazies (2010)


----------



## McFly

Terminator Genisys. Man that was a disappointment. I cringed at the actor that played John Connor. And the Kyle Reese actor was too generic. Even though people didn't like Emilia Clark I thought she did a good Sara Connor even though the character was a bit empty. Arnold is the only reason to watch the film. It was neat how they remade the scenes from the original 1984 movie, but then eventually it just got over complicated and the plot was all over the place. And now with the timeline most of the original movie didn't happen and T2 was wiped out. When the characters were arrested on the bridge in San Francisco and the cops theme song played I was cringing hard. Could have been a lot better but they ruined it. Not surprised the studio canceled a sequel.

Then Independence Day. Such a great classic.


----------



## Spindrift

Warcraft. Based on the box office returns this week, it seems I was one of the few.

It was more or less what I expected. The major flaws were in the pacing and editing, and the cast of the humans. Fimmel as Lothar was too aloof and roguish, Foster as Medivh was too stiff, and Cooper as King Llane was bland and uninspired. Paula Patton as Garona was probably the worst of the bunch. I thought Schnetzer as Khadgar was decent, though.

The orcs were the flipside of the humans, however. They were easily the most enjoyable aspect of the movie. Convincing performances, some measure of character development, and they looked freakin' fantastic.

I won't get into the smaller details of the editing and pacing problems this movie had, but they were impossible to miss. I feel like this movie should have been 30-40 minutes longer, which the director, Duncan Jones, has essentially said. It could easily have been, too, since it was only two hours long. Spending a little more time on scene transition and world-building would have gone a long way.

It wasn't a good movie, but I don't want to call it a bad movie. I liked it - it was big-budget, schlocky high fantasy. I think a Director's Cut will reveal a much, much better film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## Toad Licker

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker

The Fisher King


----------



## Toad Licker

Nora Roberts' High Noon


----------



## Harbinger1

matchstick men


one of those movies that makes zero sense in hindsight. Still surprisingly enjoyable


----------



## Toad Licker

Fire in the Sky


----------



## ourwater

The Fifth Element [1997]


----------



## ourwater

Paper Moon [1973]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nightmare Nanny


----------



## Toad Licker

Only You


----------



## SouthWest

Independence Day: Resurgence - it's not as good as the first movie but it was fun, although I could have done with less of Liam Hemsworth's screaming. Of course, they had to bait an even bigger sequel.


----------



## Ai

The Intern, I believe.

It was quite cute.


----------



## ourwater

The Bakery Girl of Monceau [1963]


----------



## Toad Licker

Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker

Mozart & the Whale


----------



## Toad Licker

A Lover's Revenge


----------



## Xenagos

The Conjuring 2


----------



## mrorange

The Prestige 

(and even before that, Clockwork Orange (couldn't finish it), Full Metal jacket, Fight Club, Reservoir Dogs (hence, username), The Godfather, Taxi Driver (it's a blur), The Big Lebowski, Pulp Fiction, and now I'm watching Back to the Future--i'm on a movie binge!)


----------



## ourwater

The Red Balloon [1956]


----------



## ourwater

Jumper [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Crisigv

Blade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Face on the Milk Carton


----------



## Toad Licker

Flannel Pajamas


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Purge









I really liked this. The ending did take an intensity dive. I remember them all sitting at the table after what happened earlier and thought, "Ok, NOW it's awkward."

I just thought of how many layers this has over a simple idea. Prison systems are big business, but with the purge in this world, things get turned around. Instead we pay for security systems. We imprison ourselves from crimes, rather than the other way around. At least with focus. I know people still have locks on their doors, but you get what I mean. There's the homeless parallel. In Purge-verse, we directly kill them, but you can take that as the real world's apathy towards impoverished as killing them. The homeless man was black and his pursuers were, I think, all white. But they didn't lay it on with race commentary. But maybe that's enough for people? Um... There's other things. I really enjoyed it.

I know there's problems/kind of holes in the concept. Like someone could simply say they killed on Purge Night.
Cop: *bursts through door* "Freeze!"
Killer: "Whoa, what'd I do!"
Cop: "You have a pile of bodies in the corner there!"
Killer: "They're from the purge."
Cop: "The purge was three months ago!"
Killer: "Right well, I'm... What are they called...? *snaps fingers* A hoarder. Yep, I'm one of those."
Cop: "Oh, well, you should probably get those cleaned up. *holsters gun*"
Killer: Right, I know. I've just been so busy. What with the murdering all the time."
Cop: "What's that?"
Killer: "Working all the time. Working...is what I said."
Cop: "Alright, then. You have a pleasant day, sir. *tips hat/leaves*
Killer: "Same to you, officer."


----------



## unemployment simulator

episode iii - revenge of the sith

finally got around to this, probably my favourite of the 3 prequels.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker

Vamps


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell's Kitchen (1998 )


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I still know what you did last summer (1998 )


----------



## unemployment simulator

episode vi - return of the jedi


----------



## mike91

JustThisGuy said:


> The Purge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked this. The ending did take an intensity dive. I remember them all sitting at the table after what happened earlier and thought, "Ok, NOW it's awkward."
> 
> I just thought of how many layers this has over a simple idea. Prison systems are big business, but with the purge in this world, things get turned around. Instead we pay for security systems. We imprison ourselves from crimes, rather than the other way around. At least with focus. I know people still have locks on their doors, but you get what I mean. There's the homeless parallel. In Purge-verse, we directly kill them, but you can take that as the real world's apathy towards impoverished as killing them. The homeless man was black and his pursuers were, I think, all white. But they didn't lay it on with race commentary. But maybe that's enough for people? Um... There's other things. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> I know there's problems/kind of holes in the concept. Like someone could simply say they killed on Purge Night.
> Cop: *bursts through door* "Freeze!"
> Killer: "Whoa, what'd I do!"
> Cop: "You have a pile of bodies in the corner there!"
> Killer: "They're from the purge."
> Cop: "The purge was three months ago!"
> Killer: "Right well, I'm... What are they called...? *snaps fingers* A hoarder. Yep, I'm one of those."
> Cop: "Oh, well, you should probably get those cleaned up. *holsters gun*"
> Killer: Right, I know. I've just been so busy. What with the murdering all the time."
> Cop: "What's that?"
> Killer: "Working all the time. Working...is what I said."
> Cop: "Alright, then. You have a pleasant day, sir. *tips hat/leaves*
> Killer: "Same to you, officer."


This movie waa alright but i had a guy i used to work with tell me that he wish that would happen irl i said why? He replied because then i could kill you i was like woah why just because but he still friends with me on Facebook and he quit two years ago and he also felt sorry for me for not having any friends so after that comment i dont really like the movie


----------



## ourwater

Manny & Lo [1996]


----------



## Spatula City

Embrace of the Serpent

It's about the last member of an extinct tribe in the Amazon and the search for a hallucinogenic sacrament. 

Beautiful film... the exact opposite of a big dumb blockbuster.


----------



## ourwater

Twin Blast (Ranger) - Paragon Early Access - Full Gameplay - HD, _mrbigruss666, Published on Mar 15, 2016, Full gameplay of AD damage dealer Twin Blast. Been lucky enough to get early access to new MOBA Paragon, have been enjoying it a lot any videos you like to see of the game let me know._


----------



## Arbre

Toad Licker said:


> Mozart & the Whale


I thought Josh Hartnett was good in that movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

What the Deaf Man Heard


----------



## ourwater

Sealab 2021: Der Dieb, _When things start going missing on Sealab, fingers start to point and tempers start flaring. It'll be up to Murphy and his cadre of Martian Knights to quell the chaos. Or, more accurately, to exacerbate the existing chaos into something much more chaotic._


----------



## twitchy666

Hardcore Henry √ :grin2:


----------



## ourwater

Boom Bust: The Derivative Nightmare and The Bullish Oil and European Natural Gas Outlook, _Erin is joined by Janet Tavakoli, founder and president of Tavakoli Structured Finance, to talk about derivatives and structured products. Then, Erin speaks with Marin Katusa of Casey Reserach to discuss oil and alternative energy. _


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Vengeance


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kristy


----------



## Virgo

Finding Dory


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hills Have Eyes (2006)


----------



## Friendonkey

The Conjuring 2.

It was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gate (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Outdoors


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I started watching Fight Club a couple of hours ago but only got about ten minutes in. It seemed unbelievably stupid for such a popular movie and I couldn't take it anymore so turned it off. I'm tempted to try and push on but I don't see how this movie could possibly get any better from the nonsensical way it started.


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## IcedOver

I'm on a John Carpenter kick to get in the mood for his live concert, and I rented what I guess is his favorite movie -- _Rio Bravo_ on DVD. What is the big deal with this movie? Why is it so beloved? It's a pleasant if somewhat boring and overlong little diversion, but nothing significant in terms of story, theme, characters, anything. I don't get it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pack of Lies


----------



## Toad Licker

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## notjohnsmith

Home (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole


----------



## HenDoggy

Tokyo fiancée. Kinda sucked


----------



## ourwater

Teyzem [1987]


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## Kevin001

The Bride of Chucky (currently)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Stay Alive.

Not a bad videogame movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## Crisigv

The Bourne Identity

Thanks @naptime


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 5: Bloodlines


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Haunting of Helena.

Hush.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> The Haunting of Helena.
> 
> Hush.


How'd you like Hush?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JustThisGuy said:


> How'd you like Hush?


I liked it overall. But the killer taking the mask off killed the movie imo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## Toad Licker

Dutch (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

Near Dark (1987)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I watched part of 2010 last night (probably will watch the rest today sometimes). I kept feeling like I was watching Jaws in space. Roy Scheider seems like the same guy as he was in Jaws almost. It's been a long time since I saw this one and now I'm feeling like I wish it didn't exist. It takes away from the other movie.


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Crazies (1973)









Makes me think of the timing of this movie being a slight allusion to the Vietnam War. I didn't find anything heavy handed, just that it was at a time of much anti-authority sentiment in the states at the time. And so it just made me consider it, coming from Romero.

I honestly liked the remake a bit more. Not a traditionalist, so if I'm committing blasphemy as a horror fan, ah well.  It was cool to see the original, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sessions


----------



## Toad Licker

Before Sunset


----------



## Jetlagg

The Shining


----------



## Toad Licker

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## ourwater

The Descent [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker

2010


----------



## Valley

Starcraft


----------



## Toad Licker

Alpha Dog


----------



## EmyMax

Unfaithful (2002) with Diane Lane and Richard Gere.


----------



## ourwater

Switching Goals [1999]


----------



## ourwater

Tracking the Threat: Anti Submarine Warfare in the Cold War (Restored -Color), _ZenosWarbirds, Published on Mar 1, 2016_


----------



## ourwater

Good Morning America: Mon, Jul 4, 2016, _US Cities on High Security Alert Over July 4th Weekend; New Technology to Prevent Truck Rollovers; Summer Hacks for Busy Parents_


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from New York


----------



## ourwater

Longplay Metal Slug 6 (PS2) - Modo 2 Jogadores (Co-op Mode) - _Jogo Completo, ThulisRaccas, Published on Jul 1, 2012_


----------



## Toad Licker

The Ruins


----------



## ourwater

Lost: The Cost of Living, _After Mr. Eko has a vision of his dead brother, he sets out to return to the site of his plane crash._


----------



## EmyMax

Ratter (2015)

Not bad for an indie movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Souls


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

As Above, So Below.


----------



## Cashel

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## wmu'14

Was finally able to catch up on Pixar:

Inside Out (2015)
This is Pixar at its best. Something imaginative, funny, and a good lesson. It really tugged at me that the message in the film was that even our negative emotions were created for a purpose. All the voices and emotions were great. This movie is the reason Pixar needs to do original ideas and not make sequels just because they can. Not much more to say, other then, watch it!

5/5

The Good Dinosaur (2015)
Unfortunately this movie didn't do too hot box-office wise. Probably over-shadowed by Inside Out, Star Wars, and Jurassic World. But I enjoyed it. The animation was some of the best I've seen in a fully-animated movie. It felt like a Western (nailed on by the galloping/riding Tyrannosaurs). And holy crap!! There's a sequence in the movie where they get high off berries. Literally. I was not expecting that. That's what makes me watch Pixar as a 24 year old man. Because there's items for adults too (see the mosquitoes getting drunk off the blood in A Bug's Life, lots of gags and connections university students would truly appreciate in Monsters U). I know some will say it felt cliched and maybe not on par with some of Pixar's best, but it's better then the vast majority of full-length animated movies out there. (Dreamworks cough cough)

5/5

Here's my Pixar ranking:
Toy Story 2 -Tier 1
Toy Story
Wall*E
Inside Out
Up
A Bug’s Life - Tier 2
The Incredibles
The Good Dinosaur
Ratatouille
Monsters, Inc
Cars
Brave
Monsters University - Tier 3
Cars 2
Finding Nemo - Tier 4
Toy Story 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## Toad Licker

Titan A.E.


----------



## Toad Licker

November (2004)


----------



## Kevin001

The Choice (2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Toad Licker

The Love Letter (1999)


----------



## Galactic Voyage

Finding Dory

It's... alright, I guess.


----------



## ourwater

Eventyrland (It's Only Make Believe) [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Ace Ventura - the 2 movies.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gravity (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Solid Perfect


----------



## JustThisGuy

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Ace Ventura - the 2 movies.
> 
> Totally worth it.


There's a third one. :serious:FINISH THE SERIES! >


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive Angry


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocketeer


----------



## Toad Licker

The New Guy


----------



## Toad Licker

The Switch


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

JustThisGuy said:


> There's a third one. :serious:FINISH THE SERIES! >


Aaaa tx. That site lied to me there were only 2.

I'm getting the 3rd one now


----------



## zubie

The Remains of the Day.. very sad movie.. but good.


----------



## andretti

they look like people.


----------



## Toad Licker

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## Toad Licker

Reeker


----------



## Fat Man

The Age of Adaline, thought it was a really cool movie. The only two problems I have are with the guy she falls in love with and the ending.


----------



## EmyMax

The Girl Next Door (2004)......very funny movie about a guy who falls in love with a not-so-ordinary girl who turns out to be a porn actress.

and

The 5th Wave (2015).....very confusing movie, from start to finish. And even the action sequences aren't that great, either. 
It is a straight rip-off of Independence Day.


----------



## Toad Licker

No Man's Land: The Rise of Reeker


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Room.


----------



## sajs

I am not allowed to talk about porn in the forums ...


----------



## HenDoggy

Terminator genisys. What garbage.


----------



## Toad Licker

Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## Toad Licker

Them (2006)


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Taxi Driver 1976 with Robert DeNiro.
Love it when he finally shoots the pimp scumbag and the sleezy motel owner!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

No One Lives.


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## wmu'14

Fun and Fancy Free (1947)

I'm a Disney nut so had to check this out.

Pros:
Jiminy Cricket
The puppeteer, puppets, and little girl introducing and ending the Mickey and the Beanstalk segment
I remember having the Mickey and Beanstalk segment on VHS as a child and loving it. So there was tons of nostalgia going on as I watched this segment. Willie the Giant's hilarious.

Negatives:
The Bongo segment wasn't that great.
I don't remember the puppeteer and puppets commentary during the Mickey and the Beanstalk short on VHS. I thought it was distracting on this version.

3/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## SouthWest

_Kapringen_ (_A Hijacking_) (2012) - Damn, this film was rough watching.


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Age of Adeline 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## Toad Licker

Bicentennial Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Fifty Pills


----------



## Toad Licker

Striking Distance


----------



## IcedOver

_The BFG_ in 3D. If "Directed by Steven Spielberg" hadn't been on this movie, I certainly wouldn't have gone out for it. However, I've been to every film of The Beard's since 2001 in the theater, so I have to keep up the streak. This is probably the closest he's stuck to any source material in my recollection, and that's not necessarily good since the book wasn't very good. It's probably the most kid-oriented film he's ever done. I was pretty tired while watching it and almost dozed off a couple times.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## kivi

Wings of Desire (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

Comic Book Villains


----------



## Toad Licker

Beau Jest (2008 )


----------



## ourwater

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark [1981]


----------



## unemployment simulator

rocky I


----------



## EmyMax

Queen Of The Damned (2002)......best Vampire movie ever, adapted from the great novel by Anne Rice. 
If you're a Rock/Heavy Metal fan, you should definitely check it out.
It contains music by Jonathan Davis of Korn, Static-X, Deftones and Chester Bennington of Linkin Park.


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## Toad Licker

Pollyanna


----------



## Kevin001

The Purge: Election Year (2016)......it was legit.


----------



## SouthWest

_Galaxy Quest_ (1999) - I was watching this with my nephew. I still find it hilarious every time I see it.


----------



## Charmander

Wayne's World


----------



## Mick1990LFC

Wolf Creek


----------



## jsgt

Event Horizon. 
Made me think...there should be a battle between the two ships. 
Lewis and Clark vs The Nebuchadnezzar


----------



## ourwater

Space Station [2014]


----------



## kivi

The Return (Vozvrashcheniye)


----------



## Toad Licker

Jonah Hex


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Toad Licker

The Discoverers


----------



## HenDoggy

Mustang (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker

Forever Young (1992)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Woman (2011)


----------



## unemployment simulator

the gift


----------



## januarygirl

The Warriors


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker

Serendipity


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely


----------



## bdd31

Into The Wild (2007)


----------



## Charmander

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> We Need to Talk About Kevin




But nah I saw that it was ok.


----------



## EmyMax

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by David Fincher


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> But nah I saw that it was ok.


Lol I thought you might reply. Yeah I agree it was an okay movie.


----------



## Mrs Robot

Batman vs Superman: Dawn of Justice


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> Lol I thought you might reply. Yeah I agree it was an okay movie.


Yeah I just had to reply, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blade Runner (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Uninvited (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Family Trap (2012)


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Side Effects.


----------



## unemployment simulator

rocky 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## MoonlitMadness

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Side Effects.


Was it any good?


----------



## Charmander

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## QuietLabrador19

Star Trek Beyond


----------



## ourwater

Ulvepigen Tinke [2002]


----------



## SouthWest

_Batman: Bad Blood_ (2016) - DC animated movie; it was fun.


----------



## Toad Licker

Case 39


----------



## Toad Licker

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Rush Hour 3


----------



## HenDoggy

Ip man 3


----------



## Kevin001

Wedding Crashers (currently)


----------



## ourwater

Die Zeit der Kraniche [2010]


----------



## ourwater

New Girl: Re-launch , _Jess is laid off from her teaching job and volunteers to be a shot girl at Schmidt's "rebranding" party._


----------



## ourwater

NEED FOR SPEED (2015) Part 72 - Wir brauchen Bumms! (PC) / Lets Play NFS, _LPN05, Published on Apr 7, 2016, NEED FOR SPEED (2015) - Wir brauchen Bumms! (PC) / Lets Play NFS _


----------



## ourwater

How to Fill in Sublease Agreement, _eLeaseAgreement, Published on Aug 4, 2012 Download at Use this document to create a sublease agreement between a person that is currently under a lease agreement and a person that is seeking to rent the same space. This type of rental arrangement is common among urban developments with more than one roommate and college campuses when a student returns home for the summer and/or holidays. The Landlord should always be notified of the new rental arrangement unless it is specifically allowed in the original lease. It must be known by all parties that the original Tenant is responsible for all payments until the end of his or her agreement with the Landlord._


----------



## Kevin001

The Boy......I didn't care for it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns II


----------



## catcharay

Tarzan. A let down. Margot Robbies acting was not as good as I would've expected. The script probably didn't help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## KelsKels

catcharay said:


> Tarzan. A let down. Margot Robbies acting was not as good as I would've expected. The script probably didn't help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah parts of the movie were just... Awkward to watch. At least that's how I felt.

I watched Star Trek Beyond.. Which was fun but I feel like I'm becoming jaded to movies. They just aren't that exciting to me right now. Main characters struggle, action shots, day saved. Blah.


----------



## EmyMax

Maid In Manhattan (2002)

It might not be Oscar material, but it is quite a good movie. 
Very funny and uplifting.


----------



## RobinTurnaround

Plan 9 from outer space


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## jsgt

Double Jeopardy. Not bad but Tommy Lee Jones...has he ever had a role where his character didn't talk a mile a minute? Jeez.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Afternoon Delight (2013)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Invitation (2015)


----------



## Fever Dream

Star Trek Beyond


----------



## EmyMax

Keanu (2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## SoundsOfSilence

The Shootist with John Wayne. Good movie, too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pallbearer


----------



## Toad Licker

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## Kevin001

Push (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Burbs


----------



## Toad Licker

Disorganized Crime


----------



## Harbinger1

Mysterious skin 

Suprisingly good movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman Returns


----------



## twitchy666

crap


----------



## Fever Dream

Ghostbusters 2016


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My Beloved Bodyguard.


----------



## Kevin001

Coyote Ugly (2000)


----------



## ourwater

Tiger Bay [1959]


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## CopadoMexicano

tora tora tora


----------



## Kevin001

Now You See Me 2 (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## unemployment simulator

finding dory-

enjoyable but not the best pixar movie I have seen. also, the cinema was really cold.


----------



## WinterDave

Independence Day: Resurgence 5.5/10
Retread with lasers, worth a Red Box rental....


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Blue Streak


----------



## eeyoredragon

12 Angry Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## Toad Licker

Red: Werewolf Hunter


----------



## SouthWest

I saw Jason Bourne over the weekend with my brother. It felt very thin - the story, the characters - but the riot/chase sequence in Athens was really good. I give it a C overall.


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Slow Burn


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## Mik3

Requiem for a dream and now I'm even more depressed...


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## SouthWest

_The Secret Life of Pets_ - it didn't reinvent the wheel but it was still a lot of fun. The animators nailed the animals' mannerisms and habits, especially.


----------



## Toad Licker

Never Let Me Go


----------



## Toad Licker

Liar Liar


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker

Collateral Damage


----------



## ourwater

The Secret Life of Pets [2016]


----------



## Toad Licker

House of D


----------



## ourwater

Panzer Corps US Corps 42 - #1 Prepare for war, _Bubblebox StratGaming, Published on May 27, 2016_


----------



## Chelsalina

Gattaca


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sharknado 4...it sucked A LOT


----------



## In The Shade

Casino


----------



## HenDoggy

Night if the Living Dead (1968)


----------



## test of valor

Fallen Angels (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker

Swordfish


----------



## Cashel

The Drop


----------



## Toad Licker

Drive (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

False Pretenses (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Heat


----------



## Toad Licker

The Circle (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## Kevin001

Batman vs Superman.....it was ok. I think Wonder Woman was the best thing about that movie tbh.


----------



## Cashel

Princess Mononoke


----------



## HenDoggy

Occult (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpier Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother and Child (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Aliens [1986]


----------



## KelsKels

Suicide Squad. It was ok.. I thought a lot of the acting was horribly forced which made for some very cringey scenes. But all in all it wasn't as awful as I've heard.


----------



## HenDoggy

Blade 2


----------



## TryingMara

The Huntsman: Winter's War


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Johnny Be Good


----------



## Toad Licker

God Is Great, and I'm Not


----------



## greentea33

You really watch a lot of movies Toad Licker. Do you watch one right after another??

I can't even sit through one anymore.:serious:


----------



## Kevin001

White House Down (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## Toad Licker

I Really Hate My Job


----------



## Toad Licker

Skipped Parts


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I just finished watching The Notebook with my sister. 
Loved it as a teenager. Hate it as an adult lol.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Suicide Squad, liked it better than most of the critics, thought Harlie Quinn was the best thing in the movie, can't decide whether I like her or Kevin from Ghostbusters more though...


----------



## Cashel

Whiplash


----------



## Michael1983

:ditto
I just watched Whiplash last night, great film!


----------



## Toad Licker

I Love You, Beth Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker

Mother, May I Sleep with Danger? (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Love Rome


----------



## endlessabyss

Zootopia~ Disney never fails to deliver laughs, tears and the important lessons. It had some eye-rolling moments but overall I enjoyed it. And that bloody end credits song.. I currently have it on repeat.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder by Death


----------



## Toad Licker

There's Something About Mary


----------



## JustThisGuy

Holidays









This 2016 film was a fun anthology, save one story being terrible (Kevin Smith's Halloween segment. The one holiday story not to eff up for a horror movie.) and I felt Father's Day was wasted potential. The movie honestly felt experimental at times, so not always feature ready, imo. I also didn't find them all that scary, just really, really weird. Maybe disturbingly weird at times, but never scary.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Punk's Dead: SLC Punk 2








Heroin Bob and Trish's kid grows up to be goth, then barely has a road trip with two punks to a punk show. It was really bad, mixed with cool music. The end.


----------



## Aalia1

*Deadpool (2016) 
Ghostbusters (2016)*


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker

Violets Are Blue


----------



## Toad Licker

We Are What We Are


----------



## Erin or Not

Suicide Squad. I enjoyed it until the final fight and then it was really cheesy.


----------



## JustThisGuy

So silly. Loved it. Reminded me of those 80s bizarro horror films. Personally reminded me of Brain Damage, but *lite.


----------



## KelsKels

Watched moulin rouge for the first time.. I was a kid when it came out and I never saw it. Kinda regret.. It's so sad and I hate sad movies. I need to watch something happy next.


----------



## Kevin001

Something's Gotta Give (2003)


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

Suicide Squad. I was sorely disappointed. But I'd anticipated that for a long time coming. Meh. Great sound track though, even if the film tanked.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## ourwater

Firestarter 2: Rekindled [2002]


----------



## ourwater

Fake Antivirus via Google Images, _Reich Consulting, Uploaded on Apr 25, 2011, In this video I intentionally navigate to a site via Google Images that will attempt to infect my computer with Malware. Let this be a warning: be careful when randomly surfing and downloading images!_ #PIP Overlord Tanks of China - Shockwave Mod - Command & Conquer: Generals Zero Hour, _MasterofRoflness, Published on Jun 22, 2016, Shockwave Mod is here for Command & Conquer Generals: Zero Hour. This mod adds in new units for all the base factions in Command & Conquer Generals: Zero hour. Such as the amazing GLA Air balloon or the Mammoth Tank for the USA faction. _


----------



## Toad Licker

She's Too Young


----------



## Toad Licker

Moll Flanders (1996)


----------



## HenDoggy

Baskin


----------



## SouthWest

_Big Trouble in Little China_ (1986) - I've seen it so many times and it never stops being weird and hilarious. I love it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Suburban Mayhem


----------



## Toad Licker

Chappie


----------



## TryingMara

Ghost


----------



## JustThisGuy

Hush









It was pretty formulaic while ironically portraying itself as if the ending would go against the grain. It set itself up but then didn't pay off the audience. I wonder if there are alternate endings out there that'd have given this story the punch it needed for the ending.

A Fantastic Fear of Everything








Such a weird, silly movie about horrific things. It was fun.

The Little Death








This sex comedy brings up the weird stuff that people are into or try or realize about themselves. It's romantic in weird ways, too. I'd say it's much better than Love Actually, as far as romantic anthologies go. HIGHLY recommend. Don't be deceived by the painfully wholesome poster.

Call Me Crazy: A Five Film








A for effort, but ironically these 5 short films were a bit too heavyhanded and overacted to the point where it made the disorders and dealings parody. Not to the point of being insulting, just inaccurate, you know? Again, A for effort. Definitely. Who makes films about mental illness without a government conspiracy plot to go along with it? Or comedy or horror? But I can't recommend this film.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Fire in the Sky.*

A great classic alien abduction movie.

*Cell.*

What a pile of crap this movie was.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Fire in the Sky.*
> 
> A great classic alien abduction movie.
> 
> *Cell.*
> 
> What a pile of crap this movie was.


Fire in the Sky is a classic abduction story, but most likely a lie.

I personally liked Cell. There's a sequel I don't care to see, but did enjoy the first one. Don't care for the movie Selena--and that's peoples' number one for Jennifer Lopez movies--but I liked Cell. U-Turn wasn't so bad, either, I guess.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

JustThisGuy said:


> Fire in the Sky is a classic abduction story, but most likely a lie.
> 
> I personally liked Cell. There's a sequel I don't care to see, but did enjoy the first one. Don't care for the movie Selena--and that's peoples' number one for Jennifer Lopez movies--but I liked Cell. U-Turn wasn't so bad, either, I guess.


Fire in the Sky might have been a lie, but that Alien scene is hard to forget 

And I watched the new Cell movie with Cusack and Samuel Jackson. That movie about the cell phone zombies lol.

But yeah The Cell with J. Lo was good. She's not a bad actress when you think about it.

I don't know if you saw the movie Bordertown but she was pretty good in that one.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> Fire in the Sky might have been a lie, but that Alien scene is hard to forget
> 
> And I watched the new Cell movie with Cusack and Samuel Jackson. That movie about the cell phone zombies lol.
> 
> But yeah The Cell with J. Lo was good. She's not a bad actress when you think about it.
> 
> I don't know if you saw the movie Bordertown but she was pretty good in that one.


Oooh, I've not heard of that movie. It's weird, I'm a huge horror fan. Even crap. But I have this impulse to watch any story adapted from Stephen King. And this coming from someone who has never read a King story. I'd be so hated in book clubs. Extra insulting: I'm a book lover. Heh.

I watched the trailer to Cell. It's probably not great...but I'd watch it. Lol. Reminds me of The Signal(2007) mixed with 70's remake of Invasion of the Body Snatchers, what with everyone's hive-like zombiism. Now that's a great movie. Which in turn is like The Crazies, except it's a signal/noise that changes the brain to crazy, as opposed to a virus. Pretty different, whether The Crazies original or remake.






It looks serious, but it's actually got a layer of dark humor to it. I personally feel the trailer does it a disservice.

Bordertown, I'm guessing, is about the sex-slave trade of Central America, more specifically Mexico's? Could be interesting. A downer, but a good drama.


----------



## HenDoggy

Heavy


----------



## Karsten

God Bless America.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best of Times (1986)


----------



## Toad Licker

The River Why


----------



## Kevin001

X-Men Apocalypse.....I loved it, might be my favorite one out of the bunch.


----------



## JustThisGuy

He Never Died









It was fun enough. Interesting interpretation of a mythical figure in the modern day. But yeah, some humor helped it. Some of the acting is pretty weak. The waitress is the best actor, but it's telling that Henry Rollins was better at acting then those who are supposed to be professional actors.

The Overnight








Silly story about a couple who moves to California and tries to make friends. They meet another couple through their son at the playground one day and have dinner with them. They soon believe they're dealing with swingers. Hijinx ensue. Silly, with good characterization. I liked it.


----------



## ourwater

Bare Skyer Beveger Stjernene [1998]


----------



## CorporalClegg

Apollo 13


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy II: Lily


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy: The New Seduction


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Sausage Party


----------



## AngelClare

Toad Licker said:


> Moll Flanders (1996)


I like that movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker

Slums of Beverly Hills


----------



## JustThisGuy

Suicide Squad








Like @feels said, the flow was off. Fun moments and soundtrack. I still enjoyed it, though the humor fell flat at times. Leto's Joker was mostly misses, honestly. That sucked. Captain Boomerang stood out in a good way. Surprised me. Slipknot was definitely...ahem...underused. Harley was cool. She had two or three little moments that felt forced. El Diablo was very interesting. Waller was pretty damned cool. Deadshot was good enough. Not comic book cool, but only two hours to tell the story. Killer Croc, Flag, and Katana were fine, though the latter's backstory was rushed. And that's another thing: the flashbacks. That stifled the flow. The final battle kinda bugged me.

Generous B- Possibly the best DCEU film for me so far.


----------



## Mokenowitz

Annie Hall (1977) - 8/10
Love and Death (1975) - 9/10
Star Trek Beyond (2016) - 5/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Dogs (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Walled In


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost and Delirious


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dead Set Serious


----------



## lackofflife

get hard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Warning Sign


----------



## Toad Licker

Tipping Point


----------



## Toad Licker

Dominick and Eugene


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Welp(Cub)


----------



## Kevin001

Lights Out (2016).......it was ok.


----------



## sliplikespace

The Lovely Bones - 1.5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## Toad Licker

The Deadly Look of Love


----------



## SouthWest

I convinced my mum to watch _The Grand Budapest Hotel_, but after 20 minutes she couldn't take it anymore, so we watched Disney's _Robin Hood_ instead.

I learned a while ago that _Robin Hood_ recycled animation from _The Jungle Book_, _Snow White_ and _The Aristocats _to save on costs. It's really noticeable when you know what you're looking for.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Tunnel.*

What a waste of time. More found footage type movie, but this time filmed as somekind of documentary. R.I.P originality.

*The Tiger: an old hunter's tale.*

Now that was a damn good Korean movie. I'm manly enough to admit it made me tear up a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadly Honeymoon


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sixth Sense


----------



## Toad Licker

Body Shots (1999)


----------



## Toad Licker

Pete's Dragon (1977)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Jacket.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Toad Licker

Finding Normal


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with the Truth


----------



## May19

Suicide Squad


----------



## Bawsome

Little Witch Academia, twas okay, animation was nice.


----------



## Kevin001

Mrs. Doubtfire (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Lizzie Borden Took an Ax


----------



## Toad Licker

Stealing Beauty


----------



## SouthWest

_Finding Dory_ (2016) - it was good, though not on the same level as _Finding Nemo_. The short before the movie, _Piper_, was funny and really sweet.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Toad Licker

Just Ask My Children


----------



## Toad Licker

Mischief


----------



## overthinker94

I believe it was Breaking Dawn part 2, was feeling nostalgic and had a twilight marathon just under a month ago


----------



## herk

Kubo and the Two Strings

lots of awesome stuff, not as great i had hyped it up in my mind though


----------



## catcharay

Jason Bourne. It was enjoyable, I didnt think I would enjoy it as much as I did so it was a pleasant surprise. Ppl clapped at closing credits.


----------



## Michael1983

Escape to New York.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Memento (2001). I'm so glad to have stumbled across this movie. It was amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker

Career Opportunities


----------



## ourwater

Silly's Sweet Summer [2007]


----------



## Kevin001

Suicide Squad......I liked it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The ReZort.

Not a bad zombie movie.


----------



## SouthWest

_Batman: Assault on Arkham_ (2014) - I've heard people say this year's Suicide Squad should have been based on this movie. I can understand why.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Alien.

I had it unwatched on DVD for probably the best part of a decade. I just hope it doesn't take me as long to get round to watching Aliens.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Scare Campaign.*

Good Australian movie. I wasn't expecting that.

*Viral*

meh.


----------



## Kevin001

The Wedding Planner (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Silence Becomes You


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows.

Thank you for ruining Ninja Turtles, again.


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Industry


----------



## theloneleopard

2 Fast 2 Furious. I wasn't expecting a cinematic masterpiece, but it was...notably awful!

I watched *solely *for Ludacris, but was disappointed that he wasn't actually driving. I found the plot painfully formulaic, Paul Walker's acting lackluster (I never saw him as anything more than some over-hyped "pretty boy") and Eva Mendes certainly lived up to her image as a "sex symbol" and little else.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Net


----------



## IcedOver

_Starry Eyes_ on Blu-ray from Netflix/DVD.com. It's pretty decent for the most part, even if it feels like it's all build-up to a plot that never takes place within the bounds of this movie. The lead actress is very good, and the film's influences (_Mulholland Drive_, earlier Cronenberg, Carpenter's music) are pretty obvious.


----------



## ourwater

Independence Day: Resurgence [2016]


----------



## notBlair

I believe it was Little Ashes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Seeing Other People


----------



## Toad Licker

The Vagrant (1992)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dogma


----------



## kivi

Au Hasard Balthazar


----------



## catcharay

Independence day resurgence: purely awful cinematic experience
The conjuring: eerily creepy and frightening visuals. Sufficiently scary to make me scared for the next few nights
Secret life of pets: cute movie and funny if I was in the mood to laugh. Overall pleasant but not a must see


----------



## Toad Licker

Norma Jean and Marilyn


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers Bloom


----------



## Toad Licker

The Way of the Dragon


----------



## The Enemy Within

In the Heat of the Night (1967)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Boy Wonder.


----------



## Toad Licker

For Love or Money


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hamiltons


----------



## TryingMara

Lights Out


----------



## Toad Licker

Open Your Eyes


----------



## darlieq

Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Lyddie

The Goonies. Classic movie.


----------



## SouthWest

_De Palma_ (2016) - it's a documentary about the director's work from his college years to present. For someone whose movies haven't always been successful he's certainly been prolific over the last five decades.

He had some great stories about Sean Connery and Robert De Niro from filming _The Untouchables_.


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## ourwater

Volcano [1997]


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween


----------



## uffi

The Neon Demon


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween II


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Sausage Party*








We didn't care for this much. The humor was so obvious. It was a neat anti-Pixar flick, but still kind of fell flat.

*Up*








I've seen pieces of it, but never watched it. Really fun movie. Had a good time watching it with a special someone.


----------



## Kevin001

Don't Breathe......I liked it....recommend.


----------



## KelsKels

I went to see Morgan, which I thought was good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker

Atonement


----------



## Toad Licker

Out of the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

Student Seduction (2003)


----------



## ourwater

Shaun The Sheep - The Movie [2015]


----------



## Kevin001

Oculus (currently)


----------



## MikeTeck

Sabrina. The Audrey Hepburn one not the new one.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Circle* (2015)








Really clever. I kind of wanted it not to end. A sequel would be redundant. Few missed notes, but I like that it didn't want to lay it on too thick. I figured out the allegory pretty quickly, despite. It's still loud enough with the commentary going on with those chosen to die.

This one went under my radar for last year. Would love to see more scifi this inventive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sin City


----------



## Toad Licker

Casual Sex?


----------



## Toad Licker

Under Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker

Old Yeller


----------



## Were

The Black Cat(1934)


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## Jadewolf

Silver Bullet


----------



## IcedOver

_Don't Breathe_ -- This is a pretty good movie for the most part, very tense, well paced and watchable. I enjoyed myself watching it. HOWEVER, it's what I would call a "walk of shame" movie. As soon as you leave the theater, the plot holes that you recognized while watching it, but ignored, come back to the forefront of your opinion and start to dull the experience. This movie is an even worse offender than _Nightcrawler_ which had a plot hole that pretty much invalidated the entire final quarter of the movie, but which was otherwise a very good flick. The plot holes in _Don't Breathe_ are HUGE, at least two gigantic ones and some smaller ones. Also, things happen a little too often in ways that are just convenient to move along the plot (of course that's necessary, but it has a few groaner moments).


----------



## Toad Licker

A Place for Annie


----------



## ourwater

The Babadook [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black II


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Midway to Heaven


----------



## Dark Skies

Marvel - Civil War

Thought it was pretty good. I'm not really in to comics but enjoy the odd superhero film.

It's really well directed, the action sequences are top notch and the pace doesn't let up. I thought the storyline was good without being great (better than most superhero movies though). Defo worth watching if you enjoy action movies even if you're not really in to comics.

The actors who play Spiderman and Black Panther are both really good. Black Panthers suit is pretty kickass.

9\10


----------



## ourwater

The Vatican Tapes [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Point of No Return


----------



## SouthWest

_Kubo and the Two Strings_ (2016) - I loved it and my nephew says it's his movie of the year so far. Fantastic animation, great characters and truly moving.


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hesher


----------



## Toad Licker

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker

Your Highness


----------



## JustThisGuy

The To Do List








Formulaic of a lot of sex-comedies that are also high school/college comedies, just with a flipped gender as the lead. It was so-so. Can't recommend it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Scout and Cathouse Thursday


----------



## Toad Licker

Larger Than Life


----------



## cak

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker

Frozen River


----------



## Toad Licker

Day of the Dead


----------



## Zatch

Your Name. Bretty gud.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Toad Licker

A Life Interrupted


----------



## ourwater

The Peanuts Movie [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

A Simple Plan


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Black Book


----------



## Toad Licker

Payback


----------



## Zatch

Spirited Away


----------



## ourwater

Gravity [2014]


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Hill Have Eyes* (1977)








Cool to see the classic, but honestly, I'm not going to be a traditionalist here and choose the remake as my favorite of the franchise.

*The Hills Have Eyes 2* (1985)








Completely understand Craven's regret for this sequel. Very terrible. Nothing fun to make fun of, so it wasn't even good horror cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweet Land


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret of My Success


----------



## Toad Licker

Terror Train


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Demons 2* (1986)








The year I was born.  Remember seeing the very first one in a film class in college. It was Evil Dead-ish. The second one is ok. A bit meta, but it wasn't too great. Fun to see, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Windtalkers


----------



## Heartbreaker

*The Big Lebowski*
For the 20th time. I swear it gets better each time! :grin2:


----------



## Cashel

The Overnight. Very good movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Messengers


----------



## Antonio9

The Untouchables.


----------



## Antonio9

Veracity said:


> Spirited Away


I love that movie!


----------



## Kevin001

Endless Love (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker

In Her Shoes


----------



## ourwater

Onneli ja Anneli [2014]


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape to Witch Mountain (1975)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Independence Day: Resurgence*








^ Jeff Goldblum quote staple. The film was missing "must go faster" and his weird laugh that sounds like a toucan mating.

Unnecessary sequel is unnecessary. As you'd imagine. It's really dumb. We've been pushing drones for the past 10 years, yet this movie didn't acknowledge that. But without cool pilots, it'd not be like the first. 2015/2016, the years blockbuster sequels are kinda just remakes.

Madame President is hilariously how I'd imagine Hillary Clinton being during presidency. Clinton: "Can I make an amoral decision, bordering on immoral yet?" General: "Madame President, there are other options we can ta--" Clinton, Veruca Salt style: "But I wanna blow something up nooooow!"

I will say that I liked that they brought back Data/Creepy Area-51 scientist and the previous president during the invasion. Haven't seen Bill Pullman in years. It oddly seems like they just asked him to show up and just be himself, not a character. Fits, so no complaints. Producer: "How'd you like to be in the next Independence Day movie, Bill?" Pullman: "We will not go down without a fight!!!" Producer: "Right, the famous speech. Heh. You seem ready to go." Wife: "No, he just says that speech every couple of hours. He's been stuck that way since 1996."

In all seriousness, I believe the African warlord guy would've been an interesting story. A sister movie sequel to the first. Right after the world found out their weaknesses and many were grounded. War torn Africa uniting and fighting the alien threat via ground war. An independence for them. The social commentary would've been more profound than this recycled crud. Leading to a future where the world may unite, like it was in Resurgence. Ah well. Who cares about allegory and strong characterization when things go boom and lasers and stuff. You know?!


----------



## Toad Licker

Return from Witch Mountain


----------



## IcedOver

Clint Eastwood's _Gran Torino_ and _Hereafter_. The former was okay except for some really contrived plot moments and a few scenes of horrible acting from the inexperienced Hmong actors. Clint was great, though, and I like the politically incorrect nature of it. _Hereafter_ isn't really a good movie at all, but I liked some of the lonely feel of Matt Damon's character eating dinner by himself to the minimalist score. I don't much like Matt Damon as an actor, though.


----------



## kivi

Mishima: A Life in Four Chapters (1985)
I liked it's visuality but I don't know what to say about it other than that: different?


----------



## SouthWest

_Hitchcock/Truffaut_ (2015) - I haven't read the book this documentary talks about, but I might just buy myself a copy. I wish they mentioned _The Trouble with Harry_ because it's one of my favourites from Hitchcock.


----------



## Antonio9

Beetlejuice


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## Humesday

Don't Breathe


Boring.


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek Beyond [2016]


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## JustThisGuy

Toad Licker said:


> Aeon Flux





Toad Licker said:


> Ultraviolet


You love those movies, don't you?  Just like Serenity, Avatar and the Tremors series.


----------



## Overdrive

*Tell Me How I Die*, was soooo bad... couldn't watch it entirely.
Those cheap *** actors... oh my  , maybe the movie is better when you're high lol.
2/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle



JustThisGuy said:


> You love those movies, don't you?  Just like Serenity, Avatar and the Tremors series.


Yeah, I get obsessed with certain movies. Mostly sci-fi.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## In The Shade

This


----------



## Schmetterling

_Zero Dark Thirty_

I actually used this song for one of my youtube videos, but it has nothing to do with this movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## Toad Licker

Last Chance Cafe


----------



## Humesday

I watched the first Blair Witch Project


It's much better than the new one.


----------



## MikeTeck

Jason Bourne. Wasn't worth admission but I wanted to see where the story was going now.


----------



## Mc Borg

Nymphomaniac Vol I & II.

Probably my least favorite von Trier film (I've yet to see them all), but still very good.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


> Nymphomaniac Vol I & II.
> 
> Probably my least favorite von Trier film (I've yet to see them all), but still very good.


Extended cuts? I've seen the first volume extended. Need to see the second. I'd like to see all of his Depression Trilogy. Nymphomaniac Vol.I&II are considered the third one. Antichrist and Melancholia are the first and second.


----------



## Azazello

Hunt for Wilderpeople






Best movie of the year for me. To quote one of the reviewers - I think I may be in love


----------



## Toad Licker

Funny Games (2007)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sabata (1969)


----------



## Mc Borg

JustThisGuy said:


> Extended cuts? I've seen the first volume extended. Need to see the second. I'd like to see all of his Depression Trilogy. Nymphomaniac Vol.I&II are considered the third one. Antichrist and Melancholia are the first and second.


No, not the extended cuts. I thought about it, but decided against it. I did however read up on what scenes were cut and it didn't seem like I was missing out on much.

But yeah, I've seen the whole trilogy. Melancholia is my favorite, although it's been years since I've seen Antichrist. I'll probably rewatch one of these days. I'm slowly working my way through the rest of von Trier' s work currently. Probably going to watch Breaking the Waves next.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


> No, not the extended cuts. I thought about it, but decided against it. I did however read up on what scenes were cut and it didn't seem like I was missing out on much.
> 
> But yeah, I've seen the whole trilogy. Melancholia is my favorite, although it's been years since I've seen Antichrist. I'll probably rewatch one of these days. I'm slowly working my way through the rest of von Trier' s work currently. Probably going to watch Breaking the Waves next.


Yeah, those porno-y scenes were digitally added heads, though the young version of the main woman was pretty convincing. Don't know how they digitally did that one in the train. Melancholia is seen as the best of the trilogy, yet oddly only rated R, unlike the other 2 (3).

He has a couple of trilogies, it seems.


----------



## blue53669

Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker

Let's Kill Ward's Wife


----------



## Humesday

Look Who's Back

I really liked this movie until the boring PC message at the end.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

House of 1000 corpses.

I thought this movie was supposed to be good? 

The Devil's Rejects was a lot better.


----------



## Mc Borg

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, those porno-y scenes were digitally added heads, though the young version of the main woman was pretty convincing. Don't know how they digitally did that one in the train. Melancholia is seen as the best of the trilogy, yet oddly only rated R, unlike the other 2 (3).
> 
> He has a couple of trilogies, it seems.


Apparently they used a prosthetic for that scene.
Melancholia doesn't have unsimulated sex scenes, so that's probably why. 

Last movie I watched was Suspiria.
I didn't like it at all. Terrible acting, the story doesn't make much sense. I don't understand how it's highly regarded as classic horror film.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist

The Silence(1963) - Surprising racy film for the era in which it was made.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


> Apparently they used a prosthetic for that scene.
> Melancholia doesn't have unsimulated sex scenes, so that's probably why.
> 
> Last movie I watched was Suspiria.
> I didn't like it at all. Terrible acting, the story doesn't make much sense. I don't understand how it's highly regarded as classic horror film.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Three Mothers trilogy is something I'd love to watch. Been meaning to get into Argento.

I'm not so sure about any of von Trier's "actual sex" scenes in movies. He uses closeups and things to use an adult film actor(ess) to do a lot of those scenes. And Melancholia is R rated. Von Trier has lied a bit about his actors doing what they're perceived to do as a means to sell the movie. Later, actors say it was camera-work and a double doing the deed.


----------



## ourwater

Science - Sound - Sound requires a medium - English, Bodhaguru, Published on Aug 14, 2012, This short animated science video in English is meant for upper primary class children (age 11-13 years). This video explains how sound travels - i.e. requires a medium to travel. It starts with a small animated video to show how sound cannot travel in vacuum. It then explains how sound can travel through liquids and solids. It also explains in details how the vibrations creates sound.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Day, Blue Night


----------



## Mc Borg

JustThisGuy said:


> The Three Mothers trilogy is something I'd love to watch. Been meaning to get into Argento.
> 
> I'm not so sure about any of von Trier's "actual sex" scenes in movies. He uses closeups and things to use an adult film actor(ess) to do a lot of those scenes. And Melancholia is R rated. Von Trier has lied a bit about his actors doing what they're perceived to do as a means to sell the movie. Later, actors say it was camera-work and a double doing the deed.


Have you seen Dancer in the Dark? That's my favorite of his and one of my favorite films in general.
As for the sex, perhaps, but either way in both of those movies there is graphic nudity - full blown penises and vaginas. Melancholia has none of that. It makes sense that it would be rated R instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## darlieq

Alive.


----------



## Trooper

Short Term 12


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hole (2001)


----------



## Zatch

Coraline!


----------



## Mc Borg

Vertigo. Doesn't deserve the title of greatest film of all time (imo) but very good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Right Moves


----------



## Toad Licker

Everybody's Fine


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Fender Bender.*

Now that was a good movie!

Also watched *Summer Camp*.

This one was okay.


----------



## SouthWest

_Leviathan_ (2013) - an 'experimental' documentary set on a fishing boat in the North Atlantic. I had movements between boredom, hypnosis and repulsion throughout.


----------



## catcharay

Goat. With Nick Jonas.


----------



## Humesday

Black Death

This is one of my favorite movies to watch when I'm feeling down, except for the narrated scenes at the end. The atmosphere, acting, feeling of hopelessness, brutality -- it all just comes together so well for the most part.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gator


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker

Papa's Delicate Condition


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## SouthWest

_Night of the Comet_ (1984) - for a low budget action horror movie I had a lot of fun watching it. The sisters were great, the tone was quirky, and I found myself laughing a lot. It's very quotable, too.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> _Night of the Comet_ (1984) - for a low budget action horror movie I had a lot of fun watching it. The sisters were great, the tone was quirky, and I found myself laughing a lot. It's very quotable, too.


Yeah. It didn't take itself seriously and made it that much more fun. Valley girls survive an Apocalyptian event and hijinx ensue. Very 80s with its bizarro premise. I really liked it. One of those forgotten Apocalypse movies, like A Boy & His Dog or Argento's Demons.


----------



## Toad Licker

Undertaking Betty


----------



## ourwater

Elina: As If I Wasn't There [2002]


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## crystaltears

Train to Busan (theater)
One Piece: Strong World (dvd)


----------



## JustThisGuy

crystaltears said:


> Train to Busan (theater)
> One Piece: Strong World (dvd)


What'd you think of Train to Busan? Trailers look good. People are swearing by it. High ratings for a zombie movie. I was thinking WWZ: South Korea with a setup of Resident Evil 0, but maybe not?


----------



## Toad Licker

Pure


----------



## Toad Licker

The Howling


----------



## crystaltears

JustThisGuy said:


> What'd you think of Train to Busan? Trailers look good. People are swearing by it. High ratings for a zombie movie. I was thinking WWZ: South Korea with a setup of Resident Evil 0, but maybe not?


I thought it was a good movie, the zombie chasing was intense.. sad ending though. I heard there might be an American remake of it :O


----------



## JustThisGuy

crystaltears said:


> I thought it was a good movie, the zombie chasing was intense.. sad ending though. I heard there might be an American remake of it :O


Isn't WWZ... Just nevermind. Of course there's going to be an American remake. Sigh.

But yeah, I've heard it's very sad. Hard to do with horror. I'm trying to think of truly sad horror endings, but I can only think of ones that're gruesome or bad endings, like Martyrs and Dawn of the Dead (2004), etc. Though DotD '04 was a bittersweet ending.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Toad Licker said:


> The Howling


I'm gonna watch that one tonight.

If you don't mind subtitles, watch a movie called Le Poil de la bête.

Pretty damn good Quebec werewolf movie i watched today. If you liked the setting of Gingersnaps 3, you'll definitely like this one.


----------



## SouthWest

_The Purge: Election Year_ (2016) - it's strange how the series has become a light political and social commentary, considering the first movie was basically a home invasion story. I'd rate the third movie on par with the second, better than the first.


----------



## spong007

*The Inbetweeners 2 (2014) 10/10
*


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker

This Is 40


----------



## Toad Licker

The Returned (2013)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Ghost Town*








Not really that good. Barely laughed. Couple of Gervais' jokes made me grin or do that nasal exhale-laugh. Again, not all that funny. Felt way too simple and very predictable.


----------



## ourwater

Lotta 2 - Lotta flyttar hemifrån [1993]


----------



## Toad Licker

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Man Walking


----------



## IcedOver

"Sully" - It's okay. I read the book beforehand, and this movie is definitely in the Spielberg/Howard mold of adding things to a smaller human interest narrative that never took place, just to ratchet up dramatic tension and create a villain (e.g., "Catch Me If You Can" and "A Beautiful Mind", among others). In his book, Sully doesn't mention any kind of inquisition by the NTSB the likes of which are shown in this movie. Of course he was questioned, but the movie makes it like he and his co-pilot were raked over the coals and threatened with grounding because they could possibly have landed the plane at an airport. It's so clearly artificial. Aside from that, the movie has Clint the Squint's usual no-frills and occasionally ham-handed storytelling style.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dirty Deeds


----------



## Toad Licker

Bolero


----------



## SouthWest

_The 13th_ - Ava DuVernay's documentary on Netflix. There's a lot to process, but the footage and stories can't be denied. It's made me want to watch and read more about the issues the film brought up.


----------



## ourwater

Race to Witch Mountain [2009]


----------



## Mc Borg

Swiss Army Man.

I really enjoyed it. I've been waiting to see it ever since I first saw the trailer. I tried to see it in theaters, but it either wasn't in ours or it wasn't there for long because I tried to look for showings and found none. Anyway, it didn't quite live up to my expectations, but it was still very good. I'm still trying to make sense of it all. Crazy/funny movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 2


----------



## Annamoly

Deadpool.
I never got to see it in the movie theater, but finally got around to watching it at my sister's house yesterday.
I can see why it was rated "R," but overall it as *hilarious*. I haven't laughed like that in a while.


----------



## Kevin001

Dreamcatcher


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 3


----------



## unemployment simulator

deepwater horizon - 
watched this new mark wahlberg film at the cinema. film about a disaster that happened in 2010 on an offshore oil rig. I remember the news about this on the bbc back in 2010 but what I don;t remember is feeling an overwhelming sense of sadness and sorrow and a sense of feeling bad about the people that lost their lives, it must have been mostly brushed over by the news... because the news certainly did not pay tribute to those that lose their lives the way this film did. I feel this film is kind of a way for those who lost loved ones to have closure. I really was not expecting this to be as emotional as it was!.. it also paid tribute to them ,the heroics they had endured, their dedication to their job, their family. and it also served as a film that exposes who those are that caused this disaster, those in the upper echelon of power within a multi billion dollar industry who pull the strings and have the last word to what is done in spite of the men who serve under them going against what they say. their better judgement should have won out, as they know what should be done and what should not be done. warnings were issues, dissension, heated exchanges. complaints about the facilities not being up to par, the rig was in desperate need of maintenance. those in power being far too stingy to pay for what needs to be done. this film was very revealing in exposing this dynamic. its a cutting critisism of british petroleum and their incompetence to properly maintain their equipment, to look after the safety of their workers and putting profits before people. their greed which eventually caused the biggest oil disaster in recorded history and the bosses facing charges of manslaughter. 
go see this film!


----------



## Toad Licker

Beetlejuice


----------



## ZombieIcecream

*film reviews.*

some films that I've watched quite recently :

*"Jupiter Ascending. "*

When I first heard that the Wachowski brothers would be directing/writing this film, I was overwhelming elated because I've always been bewitched by their earlier gems and there has always been spark of pure genius to their films. The bottom line was that I had ALWAYS expected them to out do themselves and captivate me with unique story lines juxtaposed magnificent and futuristic visuals. Jupiter Ascending only delivered the latter, unfortunately. Although the makeup was otherworldly and SPX was top notch, the story line lacked substance tremendously and the film was quite boring until the second half where action was more interjected. (Though the fight scenes were just "meh". I expected something along the lines of "The Matrix.") There was also many scenes (such as why the aliens were chasing her) that were never explained and others that left me utterly confused and didn't tie in. It was essentially just another overly saturated cgi, semi action packed Hollywood flop somewhat reminiscent of Cinderella (in the aspect of a girl escaping a repetitively mundane existence for an improve and different life). Now, onto the main characters : Mila Kunis, who played the Princess and Protagonist, delivered a low energy, cringe worthy, awkward, underwhelmingly poor performance. There was nothing memorable about it all. Additionally, the chemistry between her and other characters were virtually nonexistent, including the "romantic interest" that she had for her co-star, Channing Tatum (who's played a genetically engineered splice being from a different planet). There was hardly any character evolution and I simply believe the producers made a piss poor decision regarding the casting of the Princess. Channing Tatum, who played the aforementioned character delivered a solid performance of a half-breed character. Truthfully, I found his performance to be the most satisfying. Eddie Redmayne, oh good lord, he was ever so stiff as he interacted with other characters. I understand that he was directed to play a "intergalactic playboy" type but honestly, his performance gave off disgruntled gay vibes and certainly didn't come off as a being that had amassed so much power and essentially owned it. Ruthless, obviously. But did he genuinely embody a intimidating "ruler" ? hardly. The rest of the actors did a good job at least. Overall, the only truly interesting things that permeate my memory when looking back was the princesses backstory (he she got that unique name), also the certain pool which was used to reverse age and its inevitably unappealing effects on the physical body. I give the film 2 out of 4 stars. A visually remarkable Sci-Fi/fantasy/drama that should have a sequel in order to tie up loose ends and such, yet apparently, there won't be. 
*
"The Forest."

*A few years ago I had the brief displeasure of viewing a melancholy and stomach churning documentary on Aokigahara Forest (The Suicide Forest) located in Japan. However, my gut echoed that ultimately it was only a matter of time before a director would turn it into a film. The funny part was that the execution wasn't tastefully done and was highly mediocre. When I came across such I couldn't fathom how disrespectful it was. It's like the director only saw $$$ signs when he heard of the story. Firstly, it was extremely slow paced and the director could have done a lot more with the forest, SPX wise. The atmosphere could have been more intense and unforgivably bleak, considering where they were filming. Predictable (*and not in a good way*) if you follow it closely. It was like he just told the actor before filming "Hey, would you mind just walking around and looking crazed ?" (which wasn't even a great performance) The creepy Asian schoolgirl ghost served to confuse and distract the main character and was hardly as frightening as say, the female delusion which stalked the main character from* "February 29" (South Korean Horror film)*. I honestly believe she was a figment of the main characters already fragile, grief-stricken deluded imagination. To make matters worse her masculine companion had ulterior motives, but she took it too far and murdered him. Delusions were her guide, not ghosts. And if she wasn't in such denial about her sisters death during the beginning, then she wouldn't have journeyed to Japan. Her sister would have silently emerged from the forest eventually and they would've had their reunion. The film in a nutshell was undeniably frustrating to watch until the very end and the protagonist was annoying and senseless. I give it 1 out of 4 stars.

*"The Possession."*

This film was _surprisingly_ disturbing and inflicted such terror upon me that I genuinely felt uncomfortable throughout it. Whilst stumbling upon it I was happy that it wouldn't be another found footage film, therefore I wasted no time in watching it. There was an unparalleled creepy tone to it compared to other "possession" films that have been coming out as of late. And that it what satisfied me the most. Scenes had often paralyzed me with awe and a unquenchable thirst for more. Special effects were present when needed and weren't in your face every three seconds. The story line was okay. Now of course there was there was the typical "scary" bumps and "knocks" reminiscent of older possession films. But there wasn't an annoying overabundance. Many scenes were highly gruesome, original, unbelievably cruel and quite frankly, not for the faint of heart. This film is about a father questioning his faith (He actually kind of reminded me of the mother from the Exorcist) disturbing what should eternally be left alone and the consequences of becoming embroidered in the all consuming darkness of the occult. The pace of the film was just right and the ending was horrifically astounding. Major props to the daughters acting skills. A commanding, defiant little hell-raiser !. I give it 3 out of 4 stars.

*"The Poltergeist."*

_Oh geez_, I was particularly mortified by this films lack of creativity. The sheer under performance and emotionless actors compared to the original cast was stupefying. Nothing was believable and they were just crummy actors maneuvering around with labels (mom, dad, sister, etc). Every scene, from start to finish, was pretty much the same from the original (just kind of updated). The story line was crap. That man that helped out towards the end wasn't amusing. However, there was few interesting scenes but they were as frightening and exciting as watching a cat sip water. There isn't much to verbalize here about this film, in my opinion. Generally, it was just another modern, watered down, bland, remake intended to rake in millions just because of the "title". Waste of time that I cannot get back. I give it 1 out of 4 stars.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

*"Scarlet Innocence." *(review)

A story of a short lived passionate teacher-student affair gone wrong. I thoroughly enjoyed this film. However, it was your _*typical*_ Korean, steamy, vengeful, romance drama. Full of complex relationships, *unexpected twists* and turns and highly charged drama. The first half of the film was a slow, innocent build up of a lusty student-teacher affair and it's inevitable demise as the mans treacherous ways emerge when she falls unexpectedly _inseminated_. His shocking departure from their shallow relationship shatters the young girls pre-existing naïve psyche, and ultimately hardens her. The versatility of the actress really shines through as she executes her revenge on the fragile man (_still _regularly succumbing to his demons and thus making his life even _more_ complicated.) later in life and the power dynamics are reversed. During the second half, we see the heroines former persona take the backseat to a carefully crafted cold and calculating facade. It's interesting to observe shards of her former self emerge through certain scenes as her feelings were strong for her first love. I believe it was an almost two and a half hour film _(typical time length for a Korean film)_. Both actors delivered stellar performances and the ending was _pretty _solid. I give it 3 out of 4 stars.


----------



## ironjellyfish

Camp X-Ray. [2014]

It was kind of about how the human spirit is more powerful than the political forces dividing it. It was very good.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

ironjellyfish said:


> Camp X-Ray. [2014]
> 
> It was kind of about how the human spirit is more powerful than the political forces dividing it. It was very good.


What are you thoughts on Kristen Stewart's performance. ? I've _technically_ seen snippets of the film, so I have no opinion.


----------



## ironjellyfish

ZombieIcecream said:


> What are you thoughts on Kristen Stewart's performance. ? I've _technically_ seen snippets of the film, so I have no opinion.


I sort of became a fan of hers after watching Camp X-Ray and so I watched a few more of her films. She's believable. Real.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

ironjellyfish said:


> I sort of became a fan of hers after watching Camp X-Ray and so I watched a few more of her films. She's believable. Real.


Hmm, I see. Well I only inquired because I've only indulged in her earlier works such as Panic Room, Cold Creek Manor, The Messengers, Twilight, etc. I was never a _true_ fan but believed she stumbled majorly performance wise in Twilight. Well, it's certainly refreshing to see that she has redeemed herself, and hasn't become another washed up child actress displaying questionable antics in the media... ^_^


----------



## ironjellyfish

ZombieIcecream said:


> Hmm, I see. Well I only inquired because I've only indulged in her earlier works such as Panic Room, Cold Creek Manor, The Messengers, Twilight, etc. I was never a _true_ fan but believed she stumbled majorly performance wise in Twilight. Well, it's certainly refreshing to see that she has redeemed herself, and hasn't become another washed up child actress displaying questionable antics in the media... ^_^


Okay. I dunno about any of that really.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

ironjellyfish said:


> Okay. I dunno about any of that really.


It's okay. ;p. I frequently go off on tangents when i discuss actors, its my fault.


----------



## JustThisGuy

@ZombieIcecream Jupiter Ascending was the biggest budget to any so-bad-it's-good movie I've ever seen. It was like the Wachoski Bros. went on Tumblr and discovered otherkin and made a scifi movie about it. Hilarious. 

@ironjellyfish I have Camp X-Ray to watch. Looked good, but I'll save it for November. October is Halloween film month!

----------------

*Night of the Living Deb*








Disappointing. I liked the main character, but her humor lacked. The other characters were awful. The main character's love interest couldn't act at all. He was very unfunny. Neat concept, yet failed with execution.

*V/H/S: Viral*








I guess this horror anthology was already riding the line of fun and boring. This one sealed the deal. It's finished. This was so bad.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

JustThisGuy said:


> @*ZombieIcecream* Jupiter Ascending was the biggest budget to any so-bad-it's-good movie I've ever seen.It was like the Wachoski Bros. went on Tumblr and discovered otherkin and made a scifi movie about it. Hilarious.
> 
> @*ironjellyfish* I have Camp X-Ray to watch. Looked good, but I'll save it for November. October is Halloween film month!
> 
> ----------------
> 
> *Night of the Living Deb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointing. I liked the main character, but her humor lacked. The other characters were awful. The main character's love interest couldn't act at all. He was very unfunny. Neat concept, yet failed with execution.
> 
> *V/H/S: Viral*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this horror anthology was already riding the line of fun and boring. This one sealed the deal. It's finished. This was so bad.


*"It was like the Wachoski Bros. went on Tumblr and discovered otherkin and made a scifi movie about it."

*That couldn't have been more right...I'm going to choke on my green tea. *









*
*Adds the last two films to my epic, 1938475 page long "Movies to watch" list.*


----------



## anxious87

Carrie


----------



## ZombieIcecream

anxious87 said:


> Carrie


The original or the remake w/ Chloe Grace Mortez ?, I much preferred the original...


----------



## anxious87

ZombieIcecream said:


> The original or the remake w/ Chloe Grace Mortez ?, I much preferred the original...


Original


----------



## ironjellyfish

JustThisGuy said:


> @ ironjellyfish I have Camp X-Ray to watch. Looked good, but I'll save it for November. October is Halloween film month!


Cool cool. Yeah I think you'll like it


----------



## ironjellyfish

ZombieIcecream said:


> It's okay. ;p. I frequently go off on tangents when i discuss actors, its my fault.


All good  You have good passion about films. Me, I'm not really a media person I just like the occasional flick, or _'flicker show'._


----------



## ZombieIcecream

*"The Complex."*

_Another _Japanese "horror" film set in an apartment complex. If my recollection serves me right, this was a majorly uncompelling, severely drawn out, overly dramatic horror film. There was only a _handful _of creepy scenes. But even then, they weren't frightening and rather predictable. I believe the past and present intertwine and a simple ghost mystery is solved. _Nothing_ as complex as say, "The Haunted Apartments"(another Japanese horror film). The ending _wasn't very fresh_ and reminded me of *several* other endings of the genre. _That said_, I expected more from one of my most favorite directors : *Hideo Nakata* (who also directed : Dark Water, Kaidan, Don't Look Up, etc). I give it 2 out of 4 stars.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

anxious87 said:


> *Original*












The remake, in my opinion wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## Mc Borg

The last one was Hour of the Wolf. 
Loved it. I've only seen two Bergman films (the other one being Persona) and so far this is my favorite. Movies like this are the only type that scare me. Modern horror/slasher flicks don't do it. We need more surrealist horror being made.

The only thing I didn't quite like about it is that it's subtitled. I had the same problem with Persona; both are_ beautifully_ shot, but I couldn't quite take the visuals in fully as I'm reading the subtitles. But other than that, an absolutely beautiful film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

By Dawn's Early Light (1990)


----------



## anxious87

ZombieIcecream said:


> The remake, in my opinion wasn't THAT bad.


Lol. I actually saw the remake before the original, so it was a less exciting experience the 2nd time. I usually find watching the original first more intriguing.


----------



## Mr A

Jason Bourne at the movies


----------



## ourwater

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Crossfire, Odo's hidden feelings for Kira interfere with his duty to protect the Bajoran First Minister—who also happens to be attracted to her.


----------



## Overdrive

Captain Fantastic


----------



## SouthWest

_Frankenstein_ (1931) - this movie is all the clichés we think about when anyone says Frankenstein. Some of it is really effective, whereas some other things have dated very badly. Overall I really liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fly Away (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush (1991)


----------



## Mc Borg

A bunch of Peter Tscherkassky short films.
Apparently, the way he makes them is by editing found footage/film by hand in a darkroom. Crazy stuff.
I wouldn't say they're all that great to be honest (with a few exceptions), but they're definitely interesting and original. I wouldn't recommend unless you're into experimental film.

My favorite was_ Instructions for a Light & Sound Machine._ (Don't watch if you have epilepsy - might cause seizures lol)


----------



## Merkurial

Famous "Avatar" 0 I heard so much about this movie and finally I watched it :grin2: And now I can say that it totally deserves all that positive reviews! :smile2:


----------



## HenDoggy

Abcs of death 2


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> _Frankenstein_ (1931) - this movie is all the clichés we think about when anyone says Frankenstein. Some of it is really effective, whereas some other things have dated very badly. Overall I really liked it.


Universal is a completely different interpretation from the book by Mary Shelley. They wanted to humanize him. Though he's referred to as Frankenstein's monster, the monster is actually Dr. Frankenstein and the villagers. Which the moral is that we can be the monsters.

Original cut left out the scene with the little girl being thrown in the water. Transitioning directly to him holding her lifeless body in the pub after laughing over flowers, kind of staining what the creators were going for in this interpretation. You're for the villagers because you assume he just brutalized a child, but in actuality, the original cut, he accidentally killed her because he didn't understand death and him being a big kid.


----------



## Kevin001

Halloween II (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther (1963)


----------



## Toad Licker

A Shot in the Dark


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Toad Licker

The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Pink Panther


----------



## SouthWest

_The Conjuring 2_ - I was watching with my sister and my mum. Their screaming was hilarious. The movie itself was very good if a little goofy at times - I'd rate it on par with the first.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching Disturbia.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Patient Seven.

I kind of liked all the stories told by the patients, but the ending of the movie was kind of bad. Gotta love Micheal Ironside though.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Aquarius (2016)


----------



## Mc Borg

More short films.

Maya Deren's
Meshes of the Afternoon
At Land
A Study in Choreography for Film
The Witches Cradle
Ritual in Transfigured Time

It's hard to believe that these were made in the _40's_. She was way ahead of her time. One could only imagine what she would have made with modern film equipment. Beautiful cinematography. Loved all of it.

and Entr'acte. Same thoughts as above, except this was made in the freakin' _20's_. Crazy that both Duchamp (who was also in The Witches Cradle - I didn't know he was involved in film at all) and Erik Satie (art and music giants) were both involved. Crazy stuff indeed.


----------



## zomb

28 days later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

The Seed of Chucky (2004)


----------



## greentea33

Ive never seen seed of Chucky but bride of Chucky was hilarious. I kind of miss having TV in October because they play lots of good movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sex Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Away from Her


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Eva1990

don't breathe


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching Final Destination (original).


----------



## Kevin001

Eva1990 said:


> don't breathe





SamanthaStrange said:


> Currently watching Final Destination (original).


+1 :smile2:


----------



## ourwater

Poto and Cabengo [1980]


----------



## Kevin001

Mama (currently)


----------



## Kovu

Never back down 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Tag Along.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Battle Royale. First time watching caught it on tv but didnt finish as it was like, 2:30 am.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost World


----------



## Mc Borg

Toad Licker said:


> Ghost World


That's a good one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Skeleton Key


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Keeper of Darkness.

I kind of liked this movie and it made me wish i could have some kind of relationship with a cute ghost.


----------



## Virgo

Zack and Miri Make a Porno.

Never seen it before. Friend wanted to watch it with me. It was cringey, LOL! I felt a tinge of awkward between the very forced sexual tension of the relationship. It was just weird and not very believable ahahah

To be honest though the one sex scene did feel really beautiful though, ugh, guilty


----------



## Virgo

Ah wait no, it was "Waiting..." Saw it with that same friend right after. That was really funny.


----------



## SouthWest

_Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers_ - _Halloween 4_ has its good moments, but each time I've watched this it feels sleazy and exploitative.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss the Girls


----------



## Kevin001

Aliens (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Don't Grow Up.

Not a bad zombie/post-apocalyptic movie.


----------



## AllTheSame

Avatar. My kids couldn't believe I'd never seen it....they watched it again, with me last weekend. Pretty awesome movie, but also very sad. And long. Ffs.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brass Teapot


----------



## Toad Licker

Jaded


----------



## Mc Borg

Breaking the Waves. 
I haven't been hit that hard by a movie in a long time. Damn.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Joy Ride 2: Dead Ahead


----------



## Toad Licker

The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio


----------



## Toad Licker

Meek's Cutoff


----------



## ourwater

Africa Screams (Colorized) [1949]


----------



## waterfairy

I think it was the Boy Next Door.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Some of Ted 2. It was not good, just like the first one.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Hail, Caesar!*








It was my least favorite Coen brothers movie, I will admit right up front. Yet it's a Coen Brothers movie, so I still was entertained. I feel I saw the attempts of symbolism, but it was over my head, so I may have not been able to appreciate it as much I could. But the characters weren't as entertaining as the could've been, honestly.

I feel the Coen Bros. have two tempos; two distinct styles. There's serious: Fargo & No Country for Old Men, and the like. Then there's the silly, like Raising Arizona, The Big Lebowski, O Brother Where Art Though, and A Serious Man. And Hail, Caesar! is in that zone.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## SouthWest

_V/H/S_ (2012) - my rating of the segments from best to worst:

1. The Sick Thing that Happened to Emily When She Was Younger
2. Amateur Night
3. 10/31/98
4. Tuesday the 17th
5. Second Honeymoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Stay (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: A Tail of Two Kitties


----------



## The Enemy Within

Forsken (2016), with Donald (and Kiefer) Sutherland.


----------



## ourwater

Case 39 [2009]


----------



## SouthWest

I had a John Carpenter double bill on Saturday night thanks to the Horror channel: _Prince of Darkness_ and _They Live_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

1408


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Rigor Mortis.

If you like a bit of gore, the supernatural, martial art and vampires, this movie is for you.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Scrub-Zero

the Cave.

It's kind of like the Descent(almost a rip-off really), but far from being as good.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SamanthaStrange said:


> 1408


One of the few Cusack movies that're really good. One of the few ghost movies I've enjoyed. And while most people don't care much for most Stephen King horror adaptation, I thought this was a movie to recommend. I just thought it was well done. Kind of a trifecta of beating odds for me. Not the best ghost movie I've seen and not the best Stephen King (horro) adaptation I've seen, and definitely not the best Cusack film I've seen, but it's a really good movie. I just don't want to overhype, I guess. Didn't have to explain its ghostly plot. You can kind of figure it out. It's either become a portal bc of high amounts of death that then became a sensitive spot to create more death or it was always a sensitive spot for death. But that wasn't really what grabbed me. Cusack's character was skeptical. He's been there, and done that. Seen the b.s. the world has to offer with hauntings, you know? He also had a strong motive. If there are ghosts, then my little girl is out there somewhere. And his travels and travails... Not spoiling, though easy guessing sort of spoils. It's a pretty entertaining movie. I know I kind of backhanded it while I was explaining it, but it just seems to slip through so many movie/horror fans' fingers. It's not the best, BUT it's so much better than many Stephen King adaptations, let alone ghost crap out there, like Paranormal Activity 7: We're Starting to Feel Bad That You Keep Buying Tickets to Us Making the Same Movie, Just Different Numeral (AKA foreign title: Paranormal Activity 7: Are You Retarded?).



Scrub-Zero said:


> Rigor Mortis.
> 
> If you like a bit of gore, the supernatural, martial art and vampires, this movie is for you.


 I was trying to remember the name of that movie for forever. I really want to see it.



Scrub-Zero said:


> the Cave.
> 
> It's kind of like the Descent(almost a rip-off really), but far from being as good.


I feel you. It was the Waterworld to Descent's Mad Max. Not an awful time, but kind of too carbon-copy... Yet with more water... I guess?


----------



## Kevin001

Thinner (currently)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Last movie i watched was P2.

Just goes to show that you can't trust even the nicest and polite guys lol.



JustThisGuy said:


> I was trying to remember the name of that movie for forever. I really want to see it.


It's surprisingly good. Not too scary other than a few scenes, but it has this dark mood all the way through.



JustThisGuy said:


> I feel you. It was the Waterworld to Descent's Mad Max. Not an awful time, but kind of too carbon-copy... Yet with more water... I guess?


More water and bigger caves. A lot less claustrophobic too.
Still, it wasn't the worst monster movie i've seen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

JustThisGuy said:


> One of the few Cusack movies that're really good. One of the few ghost movies I've enjoyed. And while most people don't care much for most Stephen King horror adaptation, I thought this was a movie to recommend. I just thought it was well done. Kind of a trifecta of beating odds for me. Not the best ghost movie I've seen and not the best Stephen King (horro) adaptation I've seen, and definitely not the best Cusack film I've seen, but it's a really good movie. I just don't want to overhype, I guess. Didn't have to explain its ghostly plot. You can kind of figure it out. It's either become a portal bc of high amounts of death that then became a sensitive spot to create more death or it was always a sensitive spot for death. But that wasn't really what grabbed me. Cusack's character was skeptical. He's been there, and done that. Seen the b.s. the world has to offer with hauntings, you know? He also had a strong motive. If there are ghosts, then my little girl is out there somewhere. And his travels and travails... Not spoiling, though easy guessing sort of spoils. It's a pretty entertaining movie. I know I kind of backhanded it while I was explaining it, but it just seems to slip through so many movie/horror fans' fingers. It's not the best, BUT it's so much better than many Stephen King adaptations, let alone ghost crap out there, like Paranormal Activity 7: We're Starting to Feel Bad That You Keep Buying Tickets to Us Making the Same Movie, Just Different Numeral (AKA foreign title: Paranormal Activity 7: Are You Retarded?).


Well, that was quite a tangent. 

I like almost all Stephen King movies, and I don't care how bad they are. I've also enjoyed several John Cusack movies. I'm done here. :lol


----------



## Overdrive

Imperium


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scrub-Zero said:


> More water and bigger caves. A lot less claustrophobic too.
> Still, it wasn't the worst monster movie i've seen.


It wasn't boring, I suppose. But I'm barely remembering. They're infectious amphibious bats that transforms humans into those said creatures. The tattoo scene was like, "oh, ****! WHAT?!" But other than that, it was pretty predictable. Even the infection getting out at the end.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, that was quite a tangent.
> 
> I like almost all Stephen King movies, and I don't care how bad they are. I've also enjoyed several John Cusack movies. I'm done here. :lol


Not a tangent. On mark with the aspects of the film, I'd say. Hrmph.


----------



## Toad Licker

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Toad Licker

About Sarah


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Primeval.

That was one big croc. But the movie wasn't as good as Rogue and Lake Placid.


----------



## Steve French

I watched The Last Samurai the other day. Hadn't seen it in some time, I had forgot what a great film that is. Say what you will about the melodrama and the white saviour and the *******ization of Japanese culture or whatever the ****, damn, that show is engaging. Great look, sound, pacing, acting, all that ****. Got to love the epics.


----------



## ourwater

Careful He Might Hear You [1983]


----------



## Toad Licker

Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker

Dark Skies (2013)


----------



## TryingMara

Ouija: Origin of Evil


----------



## HenDoggy

This Danish zombie flick. It was bad....


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Skumringslandet


----------



## Toad Licker

Stormy Monday


----------



## Toad Licker

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Child's Play 2


----------



## twitchy666

*Don't Breathe √*

on par

with Terminator

determination

attack your attackers.

recruiters

doing well as a blind veteran, protecting his home & himself. hail. fight,

my overall dysfunctional disability manifestation is language-processing difficulty
which never occurred until employers & recruiters stopped me (physical bleeding abound brain) - stress trigger caused by phone judgement power exerted: the person cannot be allowed to do what he can, be cause we think he can't

so subtle temporal lobe damage incurred partial deafness which caries hugely per person and what they say. I can't decide what I understand. Only the brain can.

never ever aggressive toward anyone 0 until they were to me >

actually the title suits me for my disregard for human speech
wishing for vocal telecomms destruction. Eyes species only. Hands too. Relish our blessed ears for all sound not involving words or squealing


----------



## Toad Licker

Pleasantville


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## IcedOver

Went to _Halloween_ in the theater. Never been to it in the theater before. That means I've been to all the _Halloween_ films in the theater with the exception now of the second and third ones. It definitely benefits from being viewed on a large screen with good sound. It's also been about seven years since I even watched it, and it's such a tight film.


----------



## Meero

The wedding ringer Kevin hart is too jokes. Funniest dude on earth.


----------



## TryingMara

Gods of Egypt


----------



## Toad Licker

Prom Night


----------



## Toad Licker

Happy Accidents


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Green Room.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## ourwater

Dark Floors [2008]


----------



## SouthWest

_Trick r' Treat_ (2007), and _Wrong Turn_ (2003) - I'm in the midst of Halloween mode.


----------



## Overdrive

Nerve (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

To the Devil a Daughter


----------



## Toad Licker

Broken Flowers


----------



## Kevin001

The Ring (currently)


----------



## regimes

tarzan and bad moms.

tarzan was just.. such a weird story. it was weird. but i got to see alexander skarsgard's rippling muscles for 2 hrs, so i'd say it was worth it.

bad moms was really funny. but it wrapped up way too perfectly. reminded me of why i don't watch movies much anymore.


----------



## Trooper

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Toad Licker

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## Toad Licker

9


----------



## Toad Licker

Godsend


----------



## Farideh

The Accountant. Ben Affleck was astounding in that movie.


----------



## Mc Borg

Two short anime films. _Cencoroll_ and _Dead Leaves_. If you're into straight up anime weirdness and mind****ery, I highly recommend these. Dead Leaves is absolutely_ insane_ and hilarious. Has a great/unique art style too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fritt Vilt 1, 2 and 3.

Kind of an okay slasher series.


----------



## Jermster91

Thir13en Ghost


----------



## Toad Licker

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Light of Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Penelope


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## TryingMara

About A Boy


----------



## Toad Licker

Hello Sister, Goodbye Life


----------



## Paper Samurai

Guardians of the Galaxy on Netflix (just got recently added) 

I've kind of gone off super hero films tbh, but thought I'd give this one a go because I heard it doesn't take itself too seriously. 

It's decent, definitely worth a watch if you have time to burn. But at the same time it doesn't really divert too far from the tried and tested super hero formula, bar a few interesting quirks. I found the characters a little under developed and the plot pretty predictable for the most part.


----------



## Darkstar72

I watched Hunt For The Wilderpeople last night it was so good but i couldnt help but wonder if people who arent New Zealanders would love it too or understand all the jokes in it  its got a really high rating on IMDB too  yay


----------



## Mc Borg

The Neon Demon. It has some great visuals, but other than that, I found it to be very boring.


----------



## Quanny94

Were the Millers....Movie is hilarious. Oh and Jennifer Anniston is hot!( I had to do it).


----------



## relm1

I saw Mel Gibson's new film, Hacksaw Ridge, and I LOOVED it! Extremely intense war violence but a great and true story told well.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue (2007)


----------



## SouthWest

_The Salt of the Earth_ (2014) - documentary about Brazilian photographer Sebastião Salgado. Very upsetting but also inspiring to see his work.


----------



## Toad Licker

Anarchy TV


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Hitcher


----------



## butterskenny

X-Men Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

I Am Bad


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Captain America: Civil War*








Fun movie. Much better than Age of Ultron. Like all the characterizations, though Hawkeye still feels so unnecessary. Heh. The reveal at the end was quite heavy. They kind of pulled a Mandarin with Helmut von Zemo, but he was creatively interpreted.

I imagine during Infinite War Part 1 and/or 2 that they make some kind of an amends. Even for only a moment for the greater good. Though Downey, Jr. is still up in the air as Iron Man. Hrm. I'm sure he'll peek in as at least Stark. Though I'm sure they'll pay bookoo bucks from IRON MAN to return, I think Rhodey pulling himself together and War Machining it up would be a great push.


----------



## Spindrift

_Bronson._

Loved it. Not shocking since I tend to enjoy anything with Tom Hardy in it. I was a little surprised to see that it was directed by Nicolas Winding Refn. I'm a huge fan of his films, but I wouldn't have guessed that _Bronson_ was one of his.


----------



## Toad Licker

Romancing the Stone


----------



## blue53669

Mike & Dave Need Wedding Dates... pretty much what you'd expect, somewhat amusing but pretty dumb. But fortunately there are Zac Efron shirtless scenes


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry-Baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Water Drops on Burning Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker

Forbidden Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## HenDoggy

Pervert park. might be one of the most depressing documentaries I've ever seen.


----------



## Dissipated

Angel baby (1995) ,it's about two schizophrenics who meet during therapy and fall passionately in love.I thought it was going to be another cliche love story but it really surprised me how good it was .


----------



## Spindrift

_The Rover_

I absolutely loved it. It's probably the best "realistic" post-apocalyptic movie I've ever seen, along with _The Road_. As much as I love _The Road_, though, this one has it beaten is just about every aspect. Guy Pearce and Robert Pattinson were freakin' fantastic and carried the movie superbly.


----------



## gthopia94

Terminator 2 & 3. Haven't seen T3 in a long time so it brought back some memories for me. I don't care what anyone says, I believe that T3 was a good movie.


----------



## TryingMara

Tammy


----------



## Toad Licker

Teresa's Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Sylvia


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin (1998 ) Pt.1


----------



## anxious87

a time to kill


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin (1998 ) Pt.2


----------



## TryingMara

How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker

Tarzan

Samuel L. Jackson had some great lines, beyond that it sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift (2000)


----------



## Azazello

Army of One. 

Never thought I would say this but, man, Nick Cage is freaking awesome in this film. First time ever he is not playing his typical self.


----------



## 8dingo

the revenant 8/10 good visuals


----------



## JustThisGuy

8dingo said:


> the revenant 8/10 good visuals


The environment was like another character due to how great the cinematography was.


----------



## SouthWest

I watched _Arrival_ Saturday afternoon, followed by _Wyrmwood: Road of the Dead_ (2014) in the evening.

I loved _Arrival_. I had few answers and so many questions when the credits rolled, but I interpreted that as being the point - trying to understand. It's definitely in my top 5 of the year.


----------



## ourwater

Sleepwalking [2008]


----------



## Toad Licker

Mama


----------



## Overdrive

Pyromanen


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadline


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Spot


----------



## Toad Licker

Extract


----------



## Toad Licker

The Juror


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Borat


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## ourwater

Hanna and Nanni 2 [2012]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ourwater

Tideland [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Art School Confidential


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## IamToni

Warcraft


----------



## IcedOver

_Hacksaw Ridge_ - Eh, it's okay. It's probably one of the better movies I've been to this year, but that's not saying much. It's got all the usual cliches.


----------



## Toad Licker

Side Effects


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## catcharay

The Arrival. I loved it, paid for the viewing so I'm especially pleased that it was worth it.


----------



## ourwater

All Out Dysfunktion [2016]


----------



## Toad Licker

Griffin and Phoenix


----------



## MellyWelly

I Origins


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Mc Borg

La Jetée. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## SouthWest

_Ghostbusters_ (2016) - I thought it was fair. Not as good as what my sister told me, but I thought Kate McKinnon and Chris Hemsworth were funny.


----------



## ourwater

Hotel Monterey [1972]


----------



## Nekomata

Arrival.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker

Tiger Eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Italian Job


----------



## Kevin001

Ouija Origin of Evil.....not bad.


----------



## ourwater

Lore [2012]


----------



## SouthWest

Suicide Squad (2016) - I found it very plodding. The action was boring and all the characters felt one-note. I heard Will Smith and Margot Robbie had the best moments - I didn't get that at all.

Jared Leto's Joker was painful to watch. All of his method acting antics were for nothing. Viola Davis was the only one who didn't put up with his nonsense, and for that she has my admiration.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> Suicide Squad (2016) - I found it very plodding. The action was boring and all the characters felt one-note. I heard Will Smith and Margot Robbie had the best moments - I didn't get that at all.
> 
> Jared Leto's Joker was painful to watch. All of his method acting antics were for nothing. Viola Davis was the only one who didn't put up with his nonsense, and for that she has my admiration.


I feel you. I felt they were wasted, despite being really interesting. Katana is a really interesting character and they even tease at how interesting she is, moreso by saying less. But I honestly felt El Diablo was the breakout character. Annnndd theeeennn...yeah. We know what happens. Jai Courtney wasn't bad in a movie. Ironically, it was in a bad movie. Deadshot had some moments, and Harley's humor kept missing. The timing was so off. The soundtrack was hit or miss, but for pop music lovers it's a soundtrack people'd eat up.

The story was just so linear. And Deadpool pulled it off with a linear story. It was a character piece. The story was pretty much peripheral until you needed to propel Wade. Not to dismiss the supporting as interesting. I think they generic characters because that was the point. They even joked about it when he went to the X-Mansion and NTW answered. So the flow was all wrong. I'd read that test-audiences might've sent it astray. Which could mean even further from a missed mark. They liked the intro title-cards for each character, I think they liked 1 or two certain plot points that diverts away from characterization and story... As well as other little things. They really chopped this up for the test audience, I feel, because of the lackluster response to BvS, with enough complainers still riding on the Man of Steel hate train. Fearful for Wonder Woman, but moreso for Justice League due to Snyder.


----------



## Toad Licker

Growth


----------



## Toad Licker

Home Sweet Hell


----------



## butterskenny

Fantastic Beasts and where to find them - Amazing movie. It feels so nice to be able to go to the theatres again and enjoy a Harry Potter movie with my family.  I loved Newt and Queenie.


----------



## TryingMara

Doctor Strange


----------



## IcedOver

_Arrival_ - This pretty much sucked. The source short story also didn't work. I can't go into why neither of them worked without spoilers, but really, the events in both are nothing special. I also rented two other Denis Villeneuve films -- _Maelstrom_, which was mostly average, and _Prisoners_, which mostly sucked ***. The guy's not very promising.


----------



## LadyApathy

Dr Strange and it was fukin awesome! Feel like watching it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

My Last Five Girlfriends


----------



## blue53669

Fantastic Beasts and yada yada yada


----------



## Tanz76

Doctor Strange


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## ourwater

Maggie [2015]


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## TryingMara

Last three I've watched:

Bad Santa
The Exorcism of Emily Rose
Office Space


----------



## ourwater

The Legend of Tarzan [2016]


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

1941


----------



## Chatise19

Dr Strange. Was great but the girl next to me was hyper and annoying af


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't really watch movies so much anymore. Mostly documentaries. Been watching a lot of ship documentaries lately. Any kind of engineering documentary interests me pretty much.


----------



## Mc Borg

Neo said:


> Phantasm: Ravager (2016).
> 
> Being a 'phan' of the franchise , I thought it to be very disappointing and unfulfilling. Given it's the final intallment, nothing was really resolved with the main antagonist, and the multiple realities.


I've only seen the first one. Are the rest worth checking out? I'm a big fan of Coscarelli's John Dies at the End and Bubba Ho-tep. I watched the trailer for Phantasm II after watching the first and decided against watching it, lol. I was going to watch the new one despite not seeing the rest just because I've liked Coscarelli's recent stuff. I didn't know it was already out.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Neo said:


> Phantasm: Ravager (2016).
> 
> Being a 'phan' of the franchise , I thought it to be very disappointing and unfulfilling. Given it's the final intallment, nothing was really resolved with the main antagonist, and the multiple realities.


I forgot there was a 5th installment. You don't happen to have links to where I could see it, let alone the series uncut, yeah? Curious. PM. No obligation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder of Innocence (1993)


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan (2009)


----------



## ourwater

Demolition [2015]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Axy

Month Python and The Holy Grail


----------



## Mc Borg

Neo said:


> I loved the first and second ones. The third and fourth I wasn't as keen on (although they are not terrible by any means) but I had hopes they would return to form for the 5th. For me, Ravager started off really well but it felt like the writers didn't really know how to tie it all together and come up with a satisfying conclusion. I think if you are really going to watch Ravager then it helps to have watched the others. But honestly I wouldn't bother.


I added them to my queue. I really enjoyed the first (even with the cheesiness), so I might as well give the second a chance and see how I feel about the rest from there.

And just because:





lol


----------



## novalax

Synecdoche New York by Charlie Kaufmann 

I've never seen a Kaufmann film I did'nt like


----------



## Wanderlust26

Dr. Strange was mind blowing! I had never heard of the story before and when I saw the trailer, I thought it was just going to be all about the cool special effects but everything about the movie was great. It was philosophical, had awesome action scenes, had an interesting plot and the humor was well-balanced. I wouldn't mind seeing it again one day.


----------



## ShadowOne

a little obsessed with this movie's vibes right now. there's something badass about fighting for "the crown" lol. Had to watch it with subtitles though. And it took me like 30 minutes not to read posts like they were talking all poetically


----------



## Kevin001

Star Wars Episode 6: Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheech & Chong's Nice Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## HenDoggy

Creed. Can this movie get any more cliche?


----------



## Maslow

The Infiltrator. Good movie!


----------



## Mxx1

Watched 2 movies for a couple a days ago 

-Scott pilgrim vs the world
-Assasination Classrom: The Graduation

Both very weird movies.


----------



## SouthWest

_Sausage Party_ (2016) - for a comedy I didn't laugh much. I can enjoy crude, lowbrow humour but this completely fell flat for me, and for a movie that's just over 80 minutes it still felt too long.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch with Charles


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> _Sausage Party_ (2016) - for a comedy I didn't laugh much. I can enjoy crude, lowbrow humour but this completely fell flat for me, and for a movie that's just over 80 minutes it still felt too long.


You know, I think you're right. If it would've been a short film, jumped from the easy, obvious sex jokes to the bath salts guy to the end battle, then it as a half hour film, it would've been a really doable. Almost more clever with the succinctness. It would've got the point across with the raunch and it being anti-Pixar. Maybe even nom'ed for an Oscar or some other award shows. It just milked it to where it was tired way too quickly.


----------



## Mc Borg

@novalax
I love Synecdoche, New York and second the Kaufman bit.


----------



## Riff Raff

The last movie I watched was Jacobs Ladder

I have seen the movie a couple times before... its a really cool movie 
so I decided to watch it again.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob's_Ladder_(film)

Its a psychological thriller. I like movies like that


----------



## Toad Licker

Stardust


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## funnynihilist

Devil Doll on mst3k


----------



## littleghost

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. The effects were cool, you really believed in the fantasy animals. It had been years since I'd been in a movie theater.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Riff Raff said:


> The last movie I watched was Jacobs Ladder
> 
> I have seen the movie a couple times before... its a really cool movie
> so I decided to watch it again.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob's_Ladder_(film)
> 
> Its a psychological thriller. I like movies like that


 It was great. It was commentary on PTSD (as well as the use of Agent Orange) from Vietnam vets. It's a heavy movie. And I'm with you. I love a good psychological thriller that pushes to "mind****" territory, making you ask yourself what's going on.



Toad Licker said:


> Stardust


Underrated film. I really liked it. The film made it a bit more universal, whereas the book--(not to be that person) which was a bit better--was more of an adult fairytale.



littleghost said:


> Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. The effects were cool, you really believed in the fantasy animals. It had been years since I'd been in a movie theater.


I'm happy for you. I finally saw a movie in the theatre alone for the first time earlier this year. It was 10 Cloverfield Lane. I had a lot of fun with that movie. It was an experience to see a movie alone. A lot of (online) friends do it, but I always felt it'd be weird. It wasn't. (Sidenote: also tried a Japanese restaurant for the first time. Made day of it.)

The film looks fun. Harry Potter craze is shifting into 4th gear again. My niece now wants to read all the Harry Potters. The boxset will be my X-Mas gift.


----------



## littleghost

JustThisGuy said:


> The film looks fun. Harry Potter craze is shifting into 4th gear again. My niece now wants to read all the Harry Potters. The boxset will be my X-Mas gift.


I'm so glad your niece wants to read them. When my kids were growing up, the books were coming out and so many kids got into reading because of them. (My kids were always into reading, I had trouble keeping them supplied with enough books). I was afraid that after the movies came out, no kids would make the effort to read the books anymore.


----------



## ourwater

Shadow On The Mesa [2013]


----------



## novalax

@Mc Borg 
Its a fantastic movie. I love the trying in ascribing my own meaning to it and how it challenges the viewer the whole way through.


----------



## kivi

Melancholia but I couldn't finish it. Not because I didn't like it but because I don't have enough time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Dead Girl(2006)

No Escape(1994)

Daylight's End(2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Skeleton Key


----------



## Toad Licker

The Awakening


----------



## Virgo

Home Alone. Never seen it. There's a lot I haven't seen. It was a cute movie, I suppose. The mom was annoying.


----------



## ShadowOne

i think its the somberness i liked so much with Macbeth. I've seen clips of the play and older movies and its just so..theatrical that i cant take it as seriously


----------



## ourwater

Spaceballs [1987]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## Were

Ghost in the Shell(1995), It was pretty atmospheric. I've heard that it had similarities with The Matrix before and yes it does, even my mom said that it looks like The Matrix a few minutes into the movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## HenDoggy

The collector


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster (2003)


----------



## IcedOver

_Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk_, but just the 2D version (my city didn't have any theaters showing it in 3D, much less the 120fps 3D version showing in just a couple theaters). This isn't a very good movie, but it kind of grew on me as it went on. I read the book beforehand, and it's pretty decent. However, a decree should go out in the entertainment industry that "modern literature" should never be adapted for the screen. It rarely works. Modern literature is usually just too stylized and dependent on language that can only be presented in prose; when it's adapted for a film it doesn't "filter" right, if you know what I mean. Just leave a book a book. The novel is sort of satirical, but that's hard to translate to a film, although some scenes in the film do work on that level.


----------



## Red23

Vertigo by Alfred Hitchcock 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Hard Candy (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lover


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Mxx1

Mr. Nobody


----------



## ourwater

Persons Unknown [1996]


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bellboy


----------



## Overdrive

Hitting the Apex


----------



## SouthWest

_American Pie_ (1999) - yes, it's dated but I laugh every time I see it. I still quote the movie on a regular basis.


----------



## Toad Licker

Joe's Rotten World


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Last Boy Scout (1991)...criminally underrated movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

All You Need


----------



## sandromeda

Polar Express


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Train to Busan*








Pretty cool zombie movie from South Korea. Pretty sad ending with a pretty worrisome climax. If you're a veteran horror/zombie fan, you'll enjoy this. If you're not into zombie flicks, I still think you'd enjoy yourself. Good drama. Not heavy on the gore, I will say. Heavy on the creepy. Inventive story.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## Toad Licker

May (2002)


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Misery (1990)


----------



## CallmeIshmael

JustThisGuy said:


> *Train to Busan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool zombie movie from South Korea. Pretty sad ending with a pretty worrisome climax. If you're a veteran horror/zombie fan, you'll enjoy this. If you're not into zombie flicks, I still think you'd enjoy yourself. Good drama. Not heavy on the gore, I will say. Heavy on the creepy. Inventive story.


I'm putting this on my to do list.


----------



## Mc Borg

Yoga Hosers. 

It got terrible reviews/ratings, so I wasn't sure how I'd feel about it going into it, but I ****ing loved it! lol. It was hilarious in my opinion. Tons of inside jokes from the Hollywood Babble-On podcast. Yes, it is a dumb movie, but the good kind of dumb (at least I thought so anyway).


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash (2004)


----------



## Toad Licker

These Girls


----------



## SouthWest

_Die Hard_ - I'm easing myself into Christmas movie mode.


----------



## IcedOver

_Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them_ in 3D. I was the only person in the theater. I'm not a huge fan of the Potter books or movies, but I've read and been to them all. This movie was okay. It's got kind of a meandering plot that isn't terribly interesting. Thankfully the 3D was pretty good. Eddie Redmayne appeared to be trying to be too actorly and forgot to enunciate properly. Many times you can't understand what he's saying. I mistakenly looked at the cast list on Wikipedia, and knew beforehand that it had a cameo from a very well-known and very boring actor.


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill (1988 )


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing (1982)


----------



## TryingMara

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Sicario - it was a decent movie


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The ones below


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Pet.*

This movie was a bit messed up.

*The Salton Sea.*

I saw it years ago already. Nice movie.

*The magnificent Seven.*

More action than proper western, and certainly no Unforgiven. Still was decent though and i liked a lot of the actors. Ethan hawke is always good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Consumed


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## SouthWest

_Moana_ (2016) - great movie. Auli'i Cravalho, who voiced Moana, was excellent, the story was rich, and the chicken was hilarious. It's tied with _Kubo and the Two Strings_ as my favourite animated film this year.


----------



## udit thakur

the unforgiven 1993


----------



## TryingMara

Pride, Prejudice and Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## wmu'14

A Christmas Story (1983)
I saw a play/musical of it last year and loved it. Decided to catch the film it's based on. I liked the play/musical better, but still enjoyed it. I can see why there's 24-hour Christmas marathons of it! Really good! I think what makes it so popular is the adult humor/things adults can connect to. My favorite part is they have to go to a Chinese restaurant for Christmas.

5/5

U-571 (2000)
This one was okay. My favorite sequences were when they had to dive past the max the sub can go, as well as when the captured-U-571 was fighting the Nazi sub. Not very often we get to see sub-vs-sub battles. (I guess that's because they don't really ever happen!)

3/5


----------



## Pandemoniac

The Martian.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Siren*

Wasn't too bad. The siren was a bit creepy. This story started in the V/H/S movie series as one of the short stories and made it's wait into a full flick.
If you were creeped out by that certain scene in Splice, you'll be creeped out by this one too.

*Fear.Inc*

Kind of like The Game with Micheal Douglas, but a boring version. I couldn't wait for it to get to the end, and it actually didn't disappoint me, unlike the rest of the movie.


----------



## umakemebarf

Doctor Strange


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Winter's Bone*








Alright, hour-into-the-movie, Missouri is depressing as ****. Got it.

Oddball movie with Jennifer Lawrence's character Ree being very believable. I believed her and the actor playing Teardrop. Push and pull here and there of what is happening. One big metaphor for meth communities? Despite being family, it tore them apart. A character even saying she just needs a taste, but she declines and sticks to her guns and the code of the area (family). It was interesting. Takes a certain mood to want to sit through it, must say. If I was in a more antsy movie-watching mood, I'd feel the pacing a bit frustrating and tedious. And even though I was into it, I do feel it's a bit overrated. I didn't even have it hyped in my head. I did find this familiarity of Appalachia/Ozarks when it came to this setting and the mannerisms of these residents. Irked me.

If you like J-Law or Sundance, get this one under your belt. Not an uninteresting movie, it's that the speed of the movie--ironically mello/slow for a movie about meth--may make you feel the need to snort a bump to get through it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just finished *The Monster*(2016)

It was very good. Alcoholism is a serious issue, and sometimes a monster comes in your life to sober you the **** up.

Lovely and sad story and the monster was kind of well done.


----------



## Toad Licker

Loverboy


----------



## blue53669

Now You See Me (1 & 2). I liked 1 better.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dutch (1991)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Villmark 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Arthur (1981)


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings (1980)


----------



## Charmander

I finally got around to watching Finding Dory and it was pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Toad Licker

The Heavenly Kid


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Fred Claus


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Rick72

doctor strange


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Toy Story 3 is on TV right now. lol

hahaha, I love this movie. All the characters are so lovable!


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Don't Breathe*








I honestly didn't know who to root for a certain point. Took quite a turn. Blind vet defends himself (and his secrets) from 3 home invaders looking for the *grand payout from his daughter's death. The ending felt a bit unsatisfying. I just felt there could've been a bit more to the characters. None of them were all that likeable. We're supposed have sympathy for an undefined character (one of the burglars) and I just didn't feel that much. It was just crappy people colliding, which did make it interesting.

Not Sam Raimi's best, but not a boring film.


----------



## SouthWest

_Gremlins_ (1984) - it never ceases to make me laugh. Toy manufacturers are seriously missing an opportunity to make and sell furby-like mogwai.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

A Friend to Die For


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Honey Moon


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> _Gremlins_ (1984) - it never ceases to make me laugh. Toy manufacturers are seriously missing an opportunity to make and sell furby-like mogwai.


 Exists.








Wouldn't be surprised if they were inspired by it. Just like all the Pokemon copies out there.


----------



## Kevin001

Deck the Halls (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

Color of Night


----------



## MisoGirl

Last movie I watched in full? Fantastic Beasts (9.5/10)
Last movie I actually watched but didn't finish? Wolf of Wall street


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Arrival


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Toad Licker

The Butcher's Wife


----------



## CopadoMexicano

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation


----------



## Kevin001

Home Alone 2


----------



## novalax

Star wars rouge one


----------



## Cashel

Nocturnal Animals


----------



## flyingMint

Rope (1948 ) 

I loved it, apparently people didn't like the 10 minute long takes, but I actually thought it was pretty clever.

Side note I love films with titles like these, for some reason they just peak my interest. It's like "what kind of rope?" "whats the rope used for" "isn't rope a pretty strange word?" "rope rope rope" if you think about it "rope" has a diabolical undertone to it. 

just say it out loud, how it rolls off your tongue rrrr-ope lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

flyingMint said:


> Rope (1948 )
> 
> I loved it, apparently people didn't like the 10 minute long takes, but I actually thought it was pretty clever.
> 
> Side note I love films with titles like these, for some reason they just peak my interest. It's like "what kind of rope?" "whats the rope used for" "isn't rope a pretty strange word?" "rope rope rope" if you think about it "rope" has a diabolical undertone to it.
> 
> just say it out loud, how it rolls off your tongue rrrr-ope lol


My favorite Hitchcock and Jimmy Stewart film. Yes, moreso than Psycho or It's a Wonderful Life. Don't even!  One of the best examples of longshots cinema has to offer. Plus the use of it for tension. Like with Psycho, when your protagonist is someone awful, the audience is left with gearing their empathy towards them. Like when the car with the body in the trunk didn't sink right away in Psycho, you think, "oh ****, he's gonna get caught."

Also, yes, rope is pretty nefarious sounding, now that you mention it. Hrm. Lot of negatives rhyme with it. Dope, grope, pope... Dope Grope-Pope sounds like a psychobilly band. ...copyright!



Canadian Brotha said:


> Arrival


Thoughts? I've been wanting to see it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

JustThisGuy said:


> Thoughts? I've been wanting to see it.


I enjoyed it, interesting concept behind it in then end. Still trying to wrap my mind around it actually, lol.

A few of the science podcasts I follow talked to scientists and linguists about how that sort of situation might be approached so that added to my interest as well


----------



## rdrr

Tower Heist


----------



## JustThisGuy

Canadian Brotha said:


> I enjoyed it, interesting concept behind it in then end. Still trying to wrap my mind around it actually, lol.
> 
> A few of the science podcasts I follow talked to scientists and linguists about how that sort of situation might be approached so that added to my interest as well


That would be interesting. Many alien movies don't even register it. Or they zip past it, sometimes declaring the action, like with Independence Day. Poor, Welcome Wagon.





Close Encounters, Abyss and Contact did a pretty great job.


----------



## SouthWest

_Ray Harryhausen: Special Effects Titan_ (2011) - asking me to pick my favourite Harryhausen creature is like asking a parent to pick their favourite child. I watched the original _Mighty Joe Young_ the night before which led me to this documentary.


----------



## liverose

*Spectral*

Spectral was the last movie I saw, I was pleasantly surprised, it was a pretty good flick.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splash


----------



## flyingMint

JustThisGuy said:


> My favorite Hitchcock and Jimmy Stewart film. Yes, moreso than Psycho or It's a Wonderful Life. Don't even!  One of the best examples of longshots cinema has to offer. Plus the use of it for tension. Like with Psycho, when your protagonist is someone awful, the audience is left with gearing their empathy towards them. Like when the car with the body in the trunk didn't sink right away in Psycho, you think, "oh ****, he's gonna get caught."
> 
> Also, yes, rope is pretty nefarious sounding, now that you mention it. Hrm. Lot of negatives rhyme with it. Dope, grope, pope... Dope Grope-Pope sounds like a psychobilly band. ...copyright!
> 
> Thoughts? I've been wanting to see it.


It's a Wonderful Life is next on my list haha, can't believe I've gone without watching it! I hear its a huge classic lol

Hahaha, the whole time when that guy was getting anxious about what they did I was like "well its your fault" lmao but at the same time once Jimmy's character came in and started picking at them I was like..."oh **** oh **** oh **** he knowssssss!" Then the scene where he finds the hat I was like "you idiots!!!"

It's just a really good movie where you're against what they did but you're still so invested in them haha 
So you don't want them to get caught just as much as they don't. 
It's almost like if the audience was acting as an accomplice and I feel like the 10 minute takes are supposed to give you that effect, where the camera acts as a bystander and it feels like you're there when they choke him, you're at the dinner party, you're there when he tries to shoot Jimmy. Really awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door


----------



## catcharay

Star wars rogue one. I actually watched it twice.. the first time my expectation was too colossal and plus my head space wasn't too alert (tired at night). Second time, was good! However, I have a thing with voices and I thought Felicity Jones didn't have strong intonations at parts where she could've delivered some dialogue alternatively.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Halloween 4 and 5.


----------



## Toad Licker

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## Toad Licker

Risky Business


----------



## SouthWest

_Krampus_ (2015) - it's great. It reminded me of Gremlins with its dark humour, and the monsters were scary and hilarious (oh, the gingerbread men).


----------



## Loosh

Bad Santa 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged 

My favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## Arbre

Once. 7.5/10


----------



## Lyddie

Dumb and Dumber on Netflix.


----------



## cuppy

SouthWest said:


> _Moana_ (2016) - great movie. Auli'i Cravalho, who voiced Moana, was excellent, the story was rich, and the chicken was hilarious. It's tied with _Kubo and the Two Strings_ as my favourite animated film this year.


Moana!! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Discopizza

Watched It's a Wonderful Life at the movie theater yesterday. I go to the movies maybe twice a year, if that.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## momentsunset

Elf


----------



## Toad Licker

The Principal (1987)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Road (2009)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Yoga Yosers*








So much to say. Kevin Smith's second in his True North Trilogy, a Canadian anothology trilogy that may or may not be a part of the View-Askewniverse, that takes place after the Tusk movie. It has some repeat actors from that flick, and even has some repeat characters. I'm a fan of Kevin Smith. Not the biggest, but a fan. It was very dumb and boring. I remember Smith saying he loved Scott Pilgrim and that it'd be a style cloned many times. This felt like his attempt at that. A millennial-relevant movie, what with the mock Instagram status updates of characters introduce and blogs and stuff. It was an eyeroll. Plus, though I paused and read, the blips of these title cards via this mock Instagram status posts for characters flashed on and off the screen so fast and in tiny print, you'd be hard pressed to read them in the flow of the movie. Not that they're worth reading, honestly. The singing numbers were painful.

Tusk was ridiculous, but that's kind of why it worked. This was lacking flow and things. I don't think his daughter, or Depp's, are bad actors, I just feel Smith lacked reshoots to get a proper capture of the characters because he was afraid of hurting their feelings if he said give it more range or something. Course, they could just be bad actors and that's what he had to work with. Not sure.

Disappointing. I definitely understand the rating on Netflix, which it's currently on. Which is also telling of its "success" or lack thereof. And like the rating of everyone, I agree. 2 out of 5 stars is what I gave it.


----------



## ourwater

Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension [2015], When a new family moves into Katie and Kristi's former house, they discover a mysterious video camera that reveals the presence an ancient evil that begins to terrorize their lives.


----------



## IcedOver

Watched all three of Kenneth Lonergan's movies.

*_You Can Count on Me_ (DVD): This was easily the best of the three and a very watchable and poignant movie, like the kind of relaxing, no-frills dramedies that used to be made in the '80s.

*_Margaret _(Blu-ray): I watched only the 150-minute theatrical version, although I want to watch the 186-minute director's cut as well. It's a messy, ragged art film that has some interesting things going on, but I'm not sure how much.

*_Manchester by the Sea_ (theater): This is the least of the films, but it's pretty good nonetheless. I guess it's been chosen as the movie critics jizz over for the year, and it's not nearly as worthy as all that, although much better than, say, _Birdman_ or the execrable _The Revenant_ from the last couple years. It's got some questionable narrative decisions, including a backstory moment that serves as the main thrust for all the other stuff in the movie but which doesn't feel "right" or well conceived.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> Elf


:laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## duckduck

Office Christmas Party. It was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Alyce Kills.*

I loved it. Didn't want it to end just when it did.

*Lake Bodom.*

Okay movie. The subtitles were very very bad. It probably would have been better to just watch the movie without them.


----------



## novalax

Die Welle. Interesting enough and I got to shake some of the rust off my german.


----------



## discopotato

the impossible


----------



## Toad Licker

Hondo


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Spotlight


----------



## Kevin001

A Christmas Story (1983)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet (1987)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cowboys


----------



## The Enemy Within

El Nido Vacio (Empty Nest) - 2008


----------



## Kevin001

Assassin's Creed.....not bad, felt like I could kill someone after watching it. Lol. Kinda want to jump off a building, lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

Black snake Moan


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Finding Dory (this morning), The Nice Guys (a few hours ago)


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## ourwater

WWII Hell Under The Sea, Hitlers Revenge


----------



## TryingMara

The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## SouthWest

_Mad Max: Fury Road Black and Chrome Edition_ - George Miller has said he prefers this version over the colour one. 90% of the time it works beautifully.


----------



## Ghossts

Nightcrawler. Loved it. Jake Gyllenhaal is an amazing actor.


----------



## Toad Licker

Being There


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Autopsy of Jane Doe.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: A New Hope 

R.I.P. Carrie Fisher


----------



## wmu'14

Have a few:

Tuck Everlasting (2002)
Not as memorable as the book, but still has some great moments.
4/5

The Other Woman (2014)
Not much to say on this one. It's your typical chick-flick (which I must admit is a guilty pleasure of mine!)
4/5

That's My Boy (2012)
Adam Sandler is another guilty pleasure of mine. I thought this one was actually pretty watchable. Some slow parts, but also some pretty fun parts as well.
4/5

Wedding Crashers (2005)
Not an Owen Wilson fan, but love Vince Vaughn. This was great. Will Ferrell stole the show. Thought it'd be better, but still enjoyed it.
5/5

The Wolf of Wall Street (2013)
Just finished this one. Another great Leonardo DiCaprio movie.
5/5


----------



## JustThisGuy

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story








I enjoyed this a bunch. I thought it'd mail it in, but no, it was pretty epic. So much to talk about, but will save it for its designated thread.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 2


----------



## wmu'14

Deadpool
Funny, but still your stereotypical superhero movie, a genre that is wearing thin.

4/5


----------



## HenDoggy

The Woodsman


----------



## pied vert

Mr. Nobody (2009) -- 4.5/5

In order to give the emotional impressions of the three possible lives succinctly, they skimped on making the characters real and relatable (with exaggerated depression, no conversations that aren't tropes, etc), which is where i'll only take off 1/2 a point, because the point is that it actually has a philosophical question to ask and a point to make, some actual reason for thinking about this movie; and on top of that, it is a question that it will actually serve you to think about. I've had the question in my head before (What is my actual potential life...the one I could be missing out on? The one that's revealing itself right now? Can I choose? Is it worth it to choose?), but it actually helps a lot to see it put concretely like this. Good material. It reminded me of a quote of Dostoevsky: "To love someone means to see them as God intended them."

I recommend it a lot to anyone going through an existential crisis.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magnificent Seven (1960)


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## Arbre

pied vert said:


> Mr. Nobody (2009) -- 4.5/5
> 
> In order to give the emotional impressions of the three possible lives succinctly, they skimped on making the characters real and relatable (with exaggerated depression, no conversations that aren't tropes, etc), which is where i'll only take off 1/2 a point, because the point is that it actually has a philosophical question to ask and a point to make, some actual reason for thinking about this movie; and on top of that, it is a question that it will actually serve you to think about. I've had the question in my head before (What is my actual potential life...the one I could be missing out on? The one that's revealing itself right now? Can I choose? Is it worth it to choose?), but it actually helps a lot to see it put concretely like this. Good material. It reminded me of a quote of Dostoevsky: "To love someone means to see them as God intended them."
> 
> I recommend it a lot to anyone going through an existential crisis.


I'll have to check this movie out.



Toad Licker said:


> Amelie


Really good movie.


----------



## pied vert

Arbre said:


> I'll have to check this movie out.


as a warning, the writing quality is not very original, but the topic is good.


----------



## Arbre

pied vert said:


> as a warning, the writing quality is not very original, but the topic is good.


You should send me movie recommendations sometime. I want to add more to my collection.


----------



## ourwater

Jurassic World [2015]


----------



## Doodlebug

Bad Taste


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Nocturnal Animals. Great movie, pretty disturbing. Definitely didn't need to see the opening credits. But a movie I would love to see again.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Reaping


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toy


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Beauty & the Beast: Enchanted Christmas*








Boring. Unnecessary, though I get why they did it... $$$. The animation was stiff, the story was weak and I looked away from the screen to my phone a lot and came back 5 minutes and completely knew what was happening. The voice-acting was good. The songs weren't catchy, they were annoying. It was a direct-to-video way back when, so what do you expect?


----------



## novalax

Her by Spike Jonze


----------



## JustThisGuy

novalax said:


> Her by Spike Jonze


Loved that movie. Hated that it's being dismissed bc it's a "hipster" movie by some people. I didn't feel it was a mumblecore movie or anything like that. ;P Scott Pilgrim was a definite hipster movie and I enjoyed it.

So either hipsters have been getting a bad rap bc of a few, they've been getting cooler, and/or... I've been bitten by one at some point. I mean, I did wake up with glasses with frames and no lenses. I don't know where they came from. I'm scurred. Will tell you if I wake up with a wool-knit cap and an even colder, cynical view of the world to where I use overwhelming sarcasm and an abundance of irony to fill the void. I should make a journal.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Toad Licker

Starving in Suburbia


----------



## novalax

JustThisGuy said:


> Loved that movie. Hated that it's being dismissed bc it's a "hipster" movie by some people. I didn't feel it was a mumblecore movie or anything like that. ;P Scott Pilgrim was a definite hipster movie and I enjoyed it.
> 
> So either hipsters have been getting a bad rap bc of a few, they've been getting cooler, and/or... I've been bitten by one at some point. I mean, I did wake up with glasses with frames and no lenses. I don't know where they came from. I'm scurred. Will tell you if I wake up with a wool-knit cap and an even colder, cynical view of the world to where I use overwhelming sarcasm and an abundance of irony to fill the void. I should make a journal.


Yeah, I've watched it 4 times now. I agree, It was marred but the hipster label, but everyone that has watched it has nothing but good things to say about it. Scott Pilgrim was also a fantastic movie.

Its a dark day indeed when a fellow SASer succumbs to hipsterism. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kevin001

Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

High Fidelity

I have a crush on John Cusack and I feel like trash because he looks so basic, I want out.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

novalax said:


> Her by Spike Jonze


Haven't seen it, but I only want to because Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## novalax

acidicwithpanic said:


> Haven't seen it, but I only want to because Scarlett Johansson.


I would highly recommend it. She gives a great performance.


----------



## SouthWest

_Goodfellas_ (1990) - I didn't intend to watch the film but I got sucked in.


----------



## Nekomata

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope.


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## Mat999

Just watched Limitless- brilliant. Saw it years ago but was more relevant this time. Just about to watch the TV series too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hwayi: A Monster Boy

A great but very sad movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker

June (2004)


----------



## OneStarOneWish

Just watched Jack Reacher :Never go back.I don't know why everyone was bashing that movie for being a feminist movie.I agree it wasn't good as the first one but the main female role was just a strong female nothing else i don't see how people saw it as feminist propaganda.


----------



## novalax

Hail, Caesar! by Ethan Coen and Joel Coen. I thought it was pretty good. Eddie Mannix, in the movie was very likable. In real life, he was a miserable person.


----------



## SouthWest

_Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle_ (2004) - or as it's known in the UK _Harold and Kumar Get the Munchies_. I've seen it a dozen times and still find it hilarious.


----------



## Were

Sunset Blvd., I watched it on new years eve to watch a good movie, it was memorable but kinda overrated.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> _Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle_ (2004) - or as it's known in the UK _Harold and Kumar Get the Munchies_. I've seen it a dozen times and still find it hilarious.


I never knew that was the title in there. I wonder if that's the international or specifically the UK. Makes sense. White Castle, as far as I know, being a American-centric franchise might be lost on people as to what that means.

One of the few pot-comedies that was pretty damn funny. Must say. Sequel had some laughs. The third wasn't painful but wasn't all that great.



Toad Licker said:


> The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


Critics pooped on it, but I remember liking it when I was little. I also remember seeing the one with Sobieski, but that one was crap. Wholly inaccurate. Very soap opera-ish. Jovovich really went all out in The Messenger, making herself mannish/sexually ambiguous, like the real Joan of Arc during wartime.


----------



## Xenacat

SouthWest said:


> _Goodfellas_ (1990) - I didn't intend to watch the film but I got sucked in.


Great Movie! Hope you got to see it all.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Witch*








Slow burn...*troll face*...but gets really tense about halfway through. Has a point of escalating pretty quickly and you're hardly blinking.

Great acting. I believed the characters. Even the little bratty twins felt like actual bratty kids. Not forced. The paranoia and dominos of the characters and their story was palpable. It was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cinderfella



JustThisGuy said:


> Critics pooped on it, but I remember liking it when I was little. I also remember seeing the one with Sobieski, but that one was crap. Wholly inaccurate. Very soap opera-ish. Jovovich really went all out in The Messenger, making herself mannish/sexually ambiguous, like the real Joan of Arc during wartime.


I'm not sure why critics panned it the way they did when it came out. I really like it. I have it on dvd, as well as several other Milla Jovovich movies. I think it's one of Milla's best roles, she brings quite an intensity to her portrayal Joan of Arc.


----------



## Harbinger1

Passengers

This movie got a lot of hate, so I decided to see for myself and was pleasantly surprised. It was pretty good.
I liked the first half a lot. It had a cool setting and an interesting moral dilemma. I thought it was handled well.
The second half was a bit less. I liked it better as a character story than an action movie and the "happy" ending came a little
too easily. Still liked it though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Toad Licker said:


> Cinderfella
> 
> I'm not sure why critics panned it the way they did when it came out. I really like it. I have it on dvd, as well as several other Milla Jovovich movies. I think it's one of Milla's best roles, she brings quite an intensity to her portrayal Joan of Arc.


I'd argue it's the movie that put faith in the studios and what made her go deeper into acting and pretty much give up as a singer.


----------



## Mat999

Hit_the_Lights said:


> Crank, it's the the 3rd transporter movie, and has a really good suprise ending


It is totally unrelated to Transporter but amazingly brilliant. If you want a fun film Crank is it. Plus there is a second one :wink2:

Spy with him in is just as much fun, perfect in a group.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twins


----------



## Mc Borg

Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## pied vert

Death of a Salesman (1985)

I am guessing that when the play was written (1949), there were revelations about happiness in this. Now, watching it, I learned less but was moved to emotions. I really want to watch less sad movies. But it struck close to home, this movie, with regards to Willy, the father. My father is about just as crazy with similar mannerisms, and he breaks my heart to watch too....so, a few tears rolled down my cheek.


----------



## SouthWest

_The Neon Demon_ (2016) - I didn't expect it to go Elizabeth Báthory in the final act. The pace and tone of the whole film was almost hypnotic.

It's not Nicholas Winding Refn's best, but I think it's good.


----------



## Mc Borg

SouthWest said:


> _The Neon Demon_ (2016) - I didn't expect it to go Elizabeth Báthory in the final act. The pace and tone of the whole film was almost hypnotic.
> 
> It's not Nicholas Winding Refn's best, but I think it's good.


I loved it visually, but didn't really care for the story as a whole (it had it's moments).

What should I watch next from him? This is the only film I've seen of his and as I said, I love the visual style. I've had Valhalla Rising on my list ever since someone on here mentioned it as being one of the weirdest movies they've seen. Probably Drive, right? It's also been on my list for a while, but it's far back.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


> I loved it visually, but didn't really care for the story as a whole (it had it's moments).
> 
> What should I watch next from him? This is the only film I've seen of his and as I said, I love the visual style. I've had Valhalla Rising on my list ever since someone on here mentioned it as being one of the weirdest movies they've seen. Probably Drive, right? It's also been on my list for a while, but it's far back.


I liked Drive. I need to see Neon Demon and Only God Forgives. Also, I hear his Pusher movies are good. @SouthWest


----------



## HenDoggy

Spa Night (2016) 4/10

I didn't like it. Lots of long drawn out scenes that go nowhere. Very slow paced movie that doesn't really reward the viewer for making it to the end. It ends abruptly... it had potential.


----------



## Toad Licker

Willard (2003)


----------



## littleghost

Sing! I saw it in the theater. It was pretty good. Animated, lots of music, a fun movie.


----------



## green9206




----------



## SouthWest

Mc Borg said:


> What should I watch next from him? This is the only film I've seen of his and as I said, I love the visual style. I've had Valhalla Rising on my list ever since someone on here mentioned it as being one of the weirdest movies they've seen. Probably Drive, right? It's also been on my list for a while, but it's far back.


_Valhalla Rising_ is my personal favourite of his, and I think _Drive_ is really good, too. I'd also recommend _Bronson_ starring Tom Hardy.

I haven't seen _Only God Forgives_, though I may at some point.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> _Valhalla Rising_ is my personal favourite of his, and I think _Drive_ is really good, too. I'd also recommend _Bronson_ starring Tom Hardy.
> 
> I haven't seen _Only God Forgives_, though I may at some point.


Oh, crap, I forgot those were his films. The amount of times I've almost seen Bronson. Like, menu screen of movie and not pushed play bc busyness somehow happened for me. And yeah, I agree. Valhalla Rising was pretty amazing. I think I liked it more than Drive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: Rogue One

Excellent movie, can't wait to own a copy.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Whiplash.


----------



## JustThisGuy

acidicwithpanic said:


> Whiplash.


Odd. I was JUST watching the "Not Quite My Tempo" scene on YouTube. Makes my tummy hurt. Lol. He's a convincing bully.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

JustThisGuy said:


> Odd. I was JUST watching the "Not Quite My Tempo" scene on YouTube. Makes my tummy hurt. Lol. He's a convincing bully.


Lol. It's on the Sundance channel right now, too.


----------



## JustThisGuy

acidicwithpanic said:


> Lol. It's on the Sundance channel right now, too.


I loved that and the IFC channel. We don't get those in our package anymore. :frown2:


----------



## acidicwithpanic

JustThisGuy said:


> I loved that and the IFC channel. We don't get those in our package anymore. :frown2:


Lame. -__- Foreal though, I'm not a big movie-watcher since my attention span is short, but IFC actually airs films that I find worth watching.


----------



## JustThisGuy

acidicwithpanic said:


> Lame. -__- Foreal though, I'm not a big movie-watcher since my attention span is short, but IFC actually airs films that I find worth watching.


I discovered a few movies on there. El Mariachi and Audition. So good.


----------



## Mc Borg

@JustThisGuy
@SouthWest
Cool. I'll check those out next then.



JustThisGuy said:


> I loved that and the IFC channel. We don't get those in our package anymore. :frown2:


Lol, same. I don't have cable at all anymore, but back when I lived at home, IFC and Sundance were where I watched all of my movies, basically. :lol Did you ever watch Asia Extreme on Sundance by any chance? I think it was every Sunday night or something, they played a lot of Korean/Japanese movies (mostly horror). They used to air so much good stuff back then. IFC also used to play a lot of short films, which I really enjoyed.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Hot Tub Time Machine.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


> @*JustThisGuy*
> @*SouthWest*
> Cool. I'll check those out next then.
> 
> Lol, same. I don't have cable at all anymore, but back when I lived at home, IFC and Sundance were where I watched all of my movies, basically. :lol Did you ever watch Asia Extreme on Sundance by any chance? I think it was every Sunday night or something, they played a lot of Korean/Japanese movies (mostly horror). They used to air so much good stuff back then. IFC also used to play a lot of short films, which I really enjoyed.


I remember their being a Asia Extreme, yeah. I remember it was 1-ish in the morning when Audition started. Went into the film blind. Had no idea it was a horror film or anything. I was just sleepless after waking way too early and just alone in the house, everything dark... Transtion to 30 minutes later, fetal position on couch, cocooned in a blanket. Lol. But yeah, the part when he finally calls and you see her on her knees, clearly waiting for a very long time for that phone call. Then the person-sized bag moves.


----------



## Mc Borg

JustThisGuy said:


> I remember their being a Asia Extreme, yeah. I remember it was 1-ish in the morning when Audition started. Went into the film blind. Had no idea it was a horror film or anything. I was just sleepless after waking way too early and just alone in the house, everything dark... Transtion to 30 minutes later, fetal position on couch, cocooned in a blanket. Lol. But yeah, the part when he finally calls and you see her on her knees, clearly waiting for a very long time for that phone call. Then the person-sized bag moves.


:lol

I think I saw Audition, but I honestly can't remember. I guess I can just watch it and find out. :grin2:


----------



## JustThisGuy

@*Mc Borg* Worth it.

*Elysium*








Really good. Better than Chappie (that was a letdown). Not as good as District 9. All sorts of commentary here and there. Elysium is definitely more about classism than Apartheid/racism with District 9, whereas Chappie felt like the inbetween and didn't know what it wanted to be. Military industrial complex clashing with humanity, I guess?


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Frozen Ground (earlier this afternoon) - An Alaska State Trooper partners with a young woman who escaped the clutches of serial killer Robert Hansen to bring the murderer to justice. Based on actual events. 


In a Valley of Violence (watching at the moment buuut I don't think I'm in the mood for it right now) - A mysterious stranger and a random act of violence drag a town of misfits and nitwits into the bloody crosshairs of revenge.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Trouble With The Curve (2012) Awesome


----------



## Toad Licker

Neighbors (1981)


----------



## HenDoggy

Documentary about crowd funding. Now I want to play the game wasteland 2 and buy some money playing cards


----------



## millenniumman75

Iceman (1984). It was a good movie.


----------



## Kevin001

He's just not that into you (2009)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The 6th Day.

Interesting Arnie movie about a not so distant future now.


----------



## DanCan

great movies. and if you got the beginning of this thread it's like a freaking time machine seeing the movies listed. love it. But i Passengers a few nights ago. Loved it ! Don't want to spoil it, but pretty trippy with the idea of long their voyage in space is.. and what can happen in 90 years.


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## green9206




----------



## Fever Dream

Passengers (2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blues Brothers


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

X-Men Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## PepeSylvia

Nocturnal Animals (the movie sucks, imo)


----------



## RileyG

Finding Dory 8/10


----------



## HenDoggy

Petting Zoo (2015) 5.5/10 i don't know what to think of this film. On one hand they did a terrific job shooting it. The acting was solid for an independent film on the other hand there were so many things with the story that irked me. So yeah, I can't say that I would recommend this one.


----------



## Kevin001

Office Christmas Party


----------



## Mc Borg

The Cell

Decided to rewatch this (I hadn't seen it since I was like 12) because I'm a big fan of Tarsem Singh's _The Fall_. The first 30 minutes or so were pretty boring/the plot is pretty contrived, but once J-Lo (I don't even remember the character's name - I'm bad at names in movies for some reason lol) actually enters the subconscious mind of the killer, that's when things start to get interesting, visually at least. That's my favorite thing about _The Fall_ (which I highly recommend if you haven't seen it - the visuals are quite breathtaking, a feat achieved without the use of special effects which isn't something often seen in movies ), surrealism/beautiful imagery and cinematography, but unlike _The Cell_, _The Fall_ also has a very original/great story to go along with it. These two movies also share similarities in that they have a "real life" aspect and another part (the world of the subconscious mind/the imaginative world of story telling). Visually, the scenes in the mind remind me of the work of Frida Kahlo or something. It's really like you're watching a moving painting. The tone is also very unsettling. This is probably my favorite scene (it's not really a spoiler):






Very creepy; especially the timing of their movements. But yeah, the movie as a whole really isn't that good, but it's worth it for the surreal imagery. It doesn't hold a candle to _The Fall_ in both visuals and story, though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


> The Cell
> 
> Decided to rewatch this (I hadn't seen it since I was like 12) because I'm a big fan of Tarsem Singh's _The Fall_. The first 30 minutes or so were pretty boring/the plot is pretty contrived, but once J-Lo (I don't even remember the character's name - I'm bad at names in movies for some reason lol) actually enters the subconscious mind of the killer, that's when things get interesting, visually at least. That's my favorite part of _The Fall_ (which I highly recommend if you have't seen it - the visuals are quite breathtaking, a feat achieved with out the use of special effects which isn't something often seen in movies ), surrealism/beautiful imagery and cinematography, but unlike _The Cell_, the fall also has a very original/great story to go along with it. These two movies also share similarities in that they have a "real life" aspect and another part (the world of the subconscious mind/the imaginative world of story telling). Visually, the scenes in the mind remind me of the work of Frida Kahlo or something. It's really like you're watching a moving painting. The tone is also very unsettling. This is probably my favorite scene (it's not really a spoiler):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very creepy; especially the timing of their movements. But yeah, the movie as a whole really isn't that good, but it's worth it for the surreal imagery. It doesn't hold a candle to _The Fall_ in both visuals and story, though.


I honestly thought the film was very inventive. This, U-Turn (very bizarre), and Selena were like the only good Jennifer Lopez films. And I'm not even a fan of Selena, it was just a well made biopic. I feel there's a very large line with J-Lo movies in that those three are good and all the rest are just painful cinema, on par with the Elvis films. "Look at this singer in a movie," type of pitch. So odd how she started out with that, then regressed immediately into mediocre rom-coms and other bad stuff.



green9206 said:


>


I sat next to a girl on a flight that kept twitching. Took me a bit to realize she was twitching from being startled and then learning that she was watching Conjuring 2 on her screen. Heh. For a couple twitches, I was thinking, "I've sat next to crazier, but I hope she doesn't backhand me with her nervous tick."


----------



## Mc Borg

JustThisGuy said:


> I honestly thought the film was very inventive. This, U-Turn (very bizarre), and Selena were like the only good Jennifer Lopez films. And I'm not even a fan of Selena, it was just a well made biopic. I feel there's a very large line with J-Lo movies in that those three are good and all the rest are just painful cinema, on par with the Elvis films. "Look at this singer in a movie," type of pitch. So odd how she started out with that, then regressed immediately into mediocre rom-coms and other bad stuff.


Yeah, I agree. Her acting was really good. Have you seen The Fall? I think you'd love it, if you though The Cell was inventive.

Easily one of the most visually stunning movies I've personally seen and has a very strong and deep story. 10/10 movie. In fact, I need to rewatch it.

Here's the opening scence.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


> Yeah, I agree. Her acting was really good. Have you seen The Fall? I think you'd love it, if you though The Cell was inventive.
> 
> Easily one of the most visually stunning movies I've personally seen and has a very strong and deep story. 10/10 movie. In fact, I need to rewatch it.
> 
> Here's the opening scence.


I loved that movie. I didn't know it was the same director. How I didn't connect the two with the very distinct style is beyond me. Lee Pace's best movie. Looking at Singh's other works, I'd like to see Self/Less and Immortals. Heard the previous was ok, but Immortals was harping on the 300 flame. But maybe that's why people were hard on it or ignored it. Happened to Gunn's Super and Defendor with the [email protected]$$ films.

Heard about Emerald City, his first tv show. I'll wait to hear good things first.


----------



## Mc Borg

Haha! Yeah, I watched the trailer for Emerald City after checking out his imdb page. I wasn't exactly sold either, but I do have amazon prime, so I may just check it out and see how I feel about it. But I still need to finish Black Mirror. 

I haven't seen any of his other movies. Immortals got a 2/4 from Ebert saying that it "is without doubt the best-looking awful movie you will ever see". So idk. :lol I'm really into visuals, so I might just check it out (as well as Self/Less) for the sake of seeing his movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pink Cadillac


----------



## Toad Licker

Gung Ho!


----------



## green9206




----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## HenDoggy

Under the shadow (2016) 6/10

a very slow paced horror film with an interesting setting. The acting was solid. It did a good job drawing you into the story and lore for the first half but ultimately the second half was a dud. Reminds me of the babadook but somewhat worse.


----------



## rm123

Twin peaks: fire walk with me


----------



## Toad Licker

Fletch


----------



## EBecca

Memento


----------



## HenDoggy

Inspector Gadget (1999) I mean it's not bad but it's like a poor mans robocop without the extreme violence and bad *** cyborg. :frown2:



EBecca said:


> Memento


Love this movie!


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Last Chance


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Hunt for the Wilderpeople, different but good and pretty funny.


Just about to watch Total Recall 1990, classic


----------



## EBecca

HenDoggy said:


> Love this movie!


Yeah, me too, it's great!


----------



## pinkrose19

Great movie!


----------



## pinkrose19

Jumanji!


----------



## IcedOver

_La La Land_. This is a pretty good movie. I'm hesitant to heap too much praise on it because it is a tad overlong and uneven. I did not like the opening musical number, but the music gets better after that. A beautiful piano piece is played several times in the movie, and I thought I had heard it before, that it was a classical piece possibly. However, I found afterward that it was original to the film. Emma Stone does an excellent job belting out a tune towards the end of the film. I also rented Damien Chazelle's other two movies. _Guy and Madeline on a Park Bench_ also had musical numbers, but it was a pretty awful/negligible/cringeworthy movie. _Whiplash_ was probably as good as _La La Land_ even if it has some contrived moments.


----------



## theCARS1979

Allegiant , yesterday the Martian


----------



## Mc Borg

Boogie Nights. This is my first time seeing it. 

Excellent acting all around. Excellent cinematography/editing. Excellent storytelling. And on top of all that, it was hilarious. It has everything. Easily one of the best movies I've ever seen. PTA has a knack for keeping your attention with longer movies. Sometimes when a movie is 2 and a half to 3 hours long, I start to lose interest toward the end. But damn that was a great movie. ****!

PTA is one of the GOATs for sure.


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Omen III: The Final Conflict


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers O'Toole


----------



## The Enemy Within

Forsaken (2016), great movie father and son drama.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Cloverfield


----------



## Sprocketjam

The Nice Guys.

Funny movie. Ryan Gosling is great in it.


----------



## HenDoggy

Dearest (2014) 8/10

Holy crap this is one depressing movie.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Mc Borg said:


> Boogie Nights. This is my first time seeing it.
> 
> Excellent acting all around. Excellent cinematography/editing. Excellent storytelling. And on top of all that, it was hilarious. It has everything. Easily one of the best movies I've ever seen. PTA has a knack for keeping your attention with longer movies. Sometimes when a movie is 2 and a half to 3 hours long, I start to lose interest toward the end. But damn that was a great movie. ****!
> 
> PTA is one of the GOATs for sure.


Yeah, it's one of those movies, like "Pulp Fiction" that I can just watch over and over again. Even Mark Wahlberg, who I hate, is perfect in his role.


----------



## BeautyStale

The Magnificent 7, the most recent one. The acting in this iteration is both engaging and well done, the 2011 version of True Grit comes to mind. Even if westerns aren't your forte, they still are recommendable flicks for any general film enthusiast!


----------



## CaptainMarvel

I finally saw "Suicide Squad." 5/10

That was one of the worst plots in any movie. Most of the squad don't have any special abilities. So, why would you need them to take on extreme threats to humanity? It doesn't matter how accurate Deadpool is or how athletic Harley Quinn is. None of them could do anything about a superman-like threat. Oh, I'm sure a guy who is an expert at throwing a boomerangs is so important that he needs to be let out of prison to fight superheroes. Ridiculous. Write a better script.

Essentially, the threat that the "Suicide Squad" faces is not well suited for their abilities. And the way this threat is dispatched makes you wonder how big a threat it was in the first place. The henchmen can all be shot. So, why didn't they just send in the military?

And so they're worried about meta humans but they're not worried about Enchantress, a being from some other dimension with crazy abilities? 

Harley Quinn is the best thing about this movie but there is no explanation as to why she's so strong and athletic. She was a psychiatrist. Is it the toxic chemicals? Maybe they should have put that scene in her character intro. I spent most of the movie totally confused about her abilities.


----------



## JustThisGuy

CaptainMarvel said:


> I finally saw "Suicide Squad." 5/10
> 
> That was one of the worst plots in any movie. Most of the squad don't have any special abilities. So, why would you need them to take on extreme threats to humanity? It doesn't matter how accurate Deadpool is or how athletic Harley Quinn is. None of them could do anything about a superman-like threat. Oh, I'm sure a guy who is an expert at throwing a boomerangs is so important that he needs to be let out of prison to fight superheroes. Ridiculous. Write a better script.
> 
> Essentially, the threat that the "Suicide Squad" faces is not well suited for their abilities. And the way this threat is dispatched makes you wonder how big a threat it was in the first place. The henchmen can all be shot. So, why didn't they just send in the military?
> 
> And so they're worried about meta humans but they're not worried about Enchantress, a being from some other dimension with crazy abilities?
> 
> Harley Quinn is the best thing about this movie but there is no explanation as to why she's so strong and athletic. She was a psychiatrist. Is it the toxic chemicals? Maybe they should have put that scene in her character intro. I spent most of the movie totally confused about her abilities.


You do have a strong point. I do agree that it barely has a plot. It's basically a cross-the-streams tactic at the end towards the movies Gozer. But yeah, the military could've done plenty without Deadshot, despite his skills. Next guy, if he falls, is very military. I guess El Diablo going godly at the end helped get Incubus over the bomb, but a bomb laid by military. The bomb thrown into the weak-linked portal could've all been a military guy or guys. The threat was their own sin, which isn't a completely bad plot, being that they're villains trying to absolve themselves of their own.

Harley was great, though her humor misses the mark. Joker was weak, of course, though I'm not dismissing potential. Deadshot was great, despite being better in the comics. I was surprised that it wasn't too far off the mark. [See what I did there?! Aiming humor. You get it. Yeah, you get it.] Killer Croc felt like a waste. El Diablo was the coolest character and then wasted. But godhood--specifically that of an ambiguously Aztec-esque death god--so he could very likely comeback. How do you kill (a) death (god), right? Katana and her...katana were wasted, despite being really cool character(s) with a very interesting backstory. Waller was off but fine. Rick Flag was off yet not fine. :/ Slipknot honestly could've had some kind of scene to show what he could do with his ropes/knots, I thought. Captain Boomerang surprised me. He wasn't bad at all. The right dose of that B-character, imho. Plus Jai Courtney being good? Wow. Too bad it was in a not-so-good movie. Just his luck. Heh.

I can understand leaning on characters moreso than the plot, and just making said plot linear. Worked for Deadpool. Just could've had stronger character moments, imo. Deadshot chilling, mask's eyepiece going Terminator scan on all the heads in the room of his teammates, targeting deeper red on Flag's bracelet and head. Could've been a darkly comical moment. Croc could've had a bigger moment. He barely did anything. Katana should've absorbed Enchantress in some way. Idk. Joker moments could've been more sensible, without a doubt. Flag never stepped up, and Amanda Waller didn't have any major "The Wall" moments, especially when it counted, like near the end. It just seemed as if she was losing control of the group. Though to be fair, that has honestly happened. Just rarely. They could've saved that loosening grip on a sequel. Like, "whoa, they have a plan to get out of this." So some gripes, being that I'm a huge fan of the books.


----------



## scooby

Annee said:


> Just watched Dredd  Great movie!


I was actually going to pop that on tonight, but ended up rewatching 'Moon' instead. Good to know Dredd is worth watching.

Anyway, Moon is such an amazing movie. Enjoyed it just as much as the first time I watched it. Easily in my top 10 or even 5.


----------



## JustThisGuy

@scooby @Annee Yes, it was the most faithful interpretation of Judge Dredd. The movie with Stallone was basically a futuristic super-cop and it was boring. He basically remade Demolition Man. But Dredd was just like the comic in that the Judges are totalitarian. They just so happen to be the hero of a more extreme time, like the mutants, cyborgs and all the other craziness in that world. They were the lesser evil, so in that context of narrative they're are then the heroes. It's a bizarre British comic, playing off of ugly Americanisms.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Annee said:


> Just watched Dredd  Great movie!


One of my favorite action movies. I saw it in 3D a few weeks ago. It's one of the better movies in 3D.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## CaptainMarvel

JustThisGuy said:


> You do have a strong point. I do agree that it barely has a plot.


It's the Ghostbuster's plot. Oh no, they're opening a portal. We have to blow up the portal to close it and save the world.

They should just pay me to write a plot outline. I guarantee a better plot.


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire (1995)


----------



## SouthWest

It's cliche but last night I watched _Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives_. I was aiming to watch one more but it was already late.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> It's cliche but last night I watched _Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives_. I was aiming to watch one more but it was already late.


My favorite Friday the 13th. Definitely.

My list changes from time to time with least to greatest Ft13th, but yeah...

L-G
- Friday the 13th (2009)
- " " Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan
- " " (1980)
- " " Part 2
- Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday
- " ": A New Beginning (Fifth)
- " " Part III
- Jason X
- " " Part IV: The Final Chapter
- " " Part VII: New Blood (Aka: Carrie [Tina] vs. Jason)
- Freddy vs. Jason
- " " Part VI: Jason Lives


----------



## JustThisGuy

*American Hustle*








Great characters that ping and pong off each other as the plot goes back and forth in the hustle they've got themselves in.


----------



## Kevin001

Underworld Blood Wars (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## HenDoggy

When Hari got married (2014) 6/10 

doc about a taxi driver getting an arrange marriage in India. It was interesting to get a glimpse inside what it's like to get married to someone that you haven't even physically touched or seen yet.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Rewatched "Suicide Squad" a second time. This time in 3D and theatrical release version instead of the extended cut. I enjoyed it more the second time around. I read that Harley Quinn does have some enhanced physical abilities given to her by Poison Ivy. Knowing this I wasn't irritated seeing her beat up those mutant zombie soldiers. 

Also having seen it before I understood their mission goal a lot better. It seems when they learn of their final task they all see it as being as impossible for them as it seems to the audience. The problem is the audience knows their final task ahead of time. 

The plot is still terrible. It would be great if they explained to us non-comic book fans that Harley is more than just a psychiatrist gone crazy but that she has enhanced strength and agility. 

The key to a good movie is a good villain. I think that's the main point of failure. 

For me Margot Robbie saves this movie. Deadshot is also good but he could have been great with a more menacing actor. 

New score 7/10 because the sound track is so good.


----------



## Valley

snitch- Awesome movie


----------



## JustThisGuy

@CaptainMarvel I'd heard the BvS extended is better but Suicide Squad extended makes the movie worse.


----------



## wmu'14

GrownUps (2010)
It was okay. There were some funny bits, and I liked the spirit of it.

3/5


----------



## catcharay

The girl on the train


----------



## NahMean

Don't Breath


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Big Trouble in Little China (1986)


 One of those movies you can watch over and over.



NahMean said:


> Don't Breath


Is that the prequel to Don't Breathe?  I liked well enough. Creepers fighting a creeper. Didn't know who to root for.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Z For Zackariah


----------



## NahMean

JustThisGuy said:


> One of those movies you can watch over and over.
> 
> Is that the prequel to Don't Breathe?  I liked well enough. Creepers fighting a creeper. Didn't know who to root for.


Lol no I just forgot the "e" at the end of Breath lol.  I liked it a lot, but didn't think it was all that scary. It had good tension I thought that had me on the edge throughout the movie. By the end I was rooting more for the 2 thieves due to what is revealed with the old man later in the movie. Although they both deserved to be punished in some fashion.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## TryingMara

Beauty & the Beast


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part III


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lights Out

Friday the 13th: Jason Lives


----------



## Virgo

Moana

Sing

Omfg they were amazing. Sing was better, obviously. But Moana was also very impressive. The art was beautiful. Good job, Disney. I know this is like, another take of "Frozen" for you, but it didn't suck as hard as Frozen did. Even though the chords for the musicals are almost the same. The songs were somehow much, much better...

Lacking emotional depth as usual lately. They just can't do it as good as Pixar. I think it's because they don't have Pete Docter or Michael Giacchino. Not sure what they're really doing wrong to even give criticism, to be honest. They just can't make me "feel". Much of anything. Except Zootopia obviously, 100% is the greatest Disney CGI, great job Disney. Thanks.

Sing was just perfect, can't say much more about it.

Sing vs. Zootopia.... so tough but I'm leaning on Zootopia :'(


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Triple 9


----------



## HenDoggy

Stevie (2002) from the same guy who made hoop dreams 8.5/10 great doc, I recommend it.

White Girl (2016) 4/10 pretentious garbage reminiscent of spring breakers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Enough Said.


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## momentsunset

Planes, trains, and automobiles


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Harbinger1

brimstone


----------



## Qolselanu

Split.


----------



## TryingMara

Sing



Qolselanu said:


> Split.


Wanna see this. How was it?


----------



## Qolselanu

TryingMara said:


> Wanna see this. How was it?


Slightly above average. I'm hard to please though


----------



## CopadoMexicano

No tears for the dead


----------



## LonelyLurker

Manchester By The Sea.

Watching Split or Rogue One in an actual cinema, which would you recommend? I'm leaning towards Rogue One as it seems like more of a "cinema" type of film.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*The Boy*









I was predicting so many things. I strayed from ghost, thought it was the grocer, but... But... I don't want to spoil.



CopadoMexicano said:


> No tears for the dead


I'd really like to see that. Seems fun. Critical acclaim is high.



LonelyLurker said:


> Manchester By The Sea.
> 
> Watching Split or Rogue One in an actual cinema, which would you recommend? I'm leaning towards Rogue One as it seems like more of a "cinema" type of film.


I'd really like to sea that.  You get it. Heard it's depressing as hell, but bring it on.

I recommend Rogue One. Get a noteworthy film under your belt, though people are drawn on it. Split is being crapped on. It's bombing at the box-office, like Shyamalan films have been for the past decade. Wait to see it for free on Netflix. Well, relatively free. But yeah, if you pay for a service/subscription and that comes along with it, it's kinda free.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> I'd really like to sea that.  You get it. Heard it's depressing as hell, but bring it on.
> 
> I recommend Rogue One. Get a noteworthy film under your belt, though people are drawn on it. Split is being crapped on. It's bombing at the box-office, like Shyamalan films have been for the past decade. Wait to see it for free on Netflix. Well, relatively free. But yeah, if you pay for a service/subscription and that comes along with it, it's kinda free.


Yeah, I sea what you did there.:smile2:

I'm pretty sure I heard at least 2 people sniffling in the cinema but I've yet to see a film that would make me cry (I've seen plenty of "if this doesn't make you cry, you don't have a heart" films). If I cried at films I can only imagine the perpetual state of dehydration I'd be in on a daily basis given my real life:laugh:.

It's a sad story without any happy ending (Manchester by the Sea, not my life) but it was good, not mind blowing but good.

I think Rogue One may be the way to go, turn off my brain for a couple of hours and enjoy the loud explosions.


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> Yeah, I sea what you did there.:smile2:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I heard at least 2 people sniffling in the cinema but I've yet to see a film that would make me cry (I've seen plenty of "if this doesn't make you cry, you don't have a heart" films). If I cried at films I can only imagine the perpetual state of dehydration I'd be in on a daily basis given my real life:laugh:.
> 
> It's a sad story without any happy ending (Manchester by the Sea, not my life) but it was good, not mind blowing but good.
> 
> I think Rogue One may be the way to go, turn off my brain for a couple of hours and enjoy the loud explosions.


I saw Rogue One the day Carrie Fisher died. I won't spoil, but the ending... People were sniffling. It connects, I thought. It's a fun movie if you turn your brain off, yeah. It's better than Ep.I & II. Ep.III isn't the most polished movie, so it's saying a lot that that's a bit better than Rogue One. Interesting characters, but not very developed, a la Suicide Squad. Though I thought it was better than Suicide Squad. Will say.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> I saw Rogue One the day Carrie Fisher died. I won't spoil, but the ending... People were sniffling. It connects, I thought. It's a fun movie if you turn your brain off, yeah. It's better than Ep.I & II. Ep.III isn't the most polished movie, so it's saying a lot that that's a bit better than Rogue One. Interesting characters, but not very developed, a la Suicide Squad. Though I thought it was better than Suicide Squad. Will say.


We'll have to see what I think of it. I know there's been some split opinions on it but I neither have the emotional investment in the franchise nor consider it a personal attack that the lead is a woman, so I think I can be pretty fair with my judgement.

Saw another film today so...

"Fences"

And I'm halfway through "The Witch", witch I'll watch the rest of once I log off (see, I can do it too):smile2:.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suicide Squad


----------



## green9206

Finding Dory


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> We'll have to see what I think of it. I know there's been some split opinions on it but I neither have the emotional investment in the franchise nor consider it a personal attack that the lead is a woman, so I think I can be pretty fair with my judgement.
> 
> Saw another film today so...
> 
> "Fences"
> 
> And I'm halfway through "The Witch", witch I'll watch the rest of once I log off (see, I can do it too):smile2:.


 Fences looked interesting. The Witch is really good. That ending!


----------



## Toad Licker

Fresh Horses


----------



## Kevin001

Gone Girl (currently)


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> Fences looked interesting. The Witch is really good. That ending!


I thought "Fences" was excellent, one of the best films I've seen in a long time, I actually feel a little guilty that I couldn't see it in the cinema and financially support it (it's not in the cinema over here yet and outside of "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" I don't tend to re-watch films). It might be harder to relate with if you're not a minority as opinions of race relations does play a significant part, but people should still give it a go.

I have to say I was disappointed with "The Witch", I found most of the family to be quite annoying which tends to make me stop caring about the characters. As it's quite a slow moving film I started to get bored and when things did start to happen they lacked impact for me. There were moments of tension which if I'm honest I'm not the biggest fan of (reminds me too much of a panic attack) so I need the story to be interesting to keep me going. It looks like I was in the minority though as I'd only heard good things about it, which is why I decided to watch it.

What did you like about it?


----------



## Ghossts

LonelyLurker said:


> I have to say I was disappointed with "The Witch", I found most of the family to be quite annoying which tends to make me stop caring about the characters. As it's quite a slow moving film I started to get bored and when things did start to happen they lacked impact for me. There were moments of tension which if I'm honest I'm not the biggest fan of (reminds me too much of a panic attack) so I need the story to be interesting to keep me going. It looks like I was in the minority though as I'd only heard good things about it, which is why I decided to watch it.


Agreed.

I watched Cabin in the woods for the first time. Now that was great movie.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Ghossts said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I watched Cabin in the woods for the first time. Now that was great movie.


That was a fun film, of course it had some stupid characters (that's just a horror movie trope) but it was interesting, just like a good action film, it's probably implausible/stupid but it's fun.

Anyone know of any horror/thrillers where the characters generally act intelligently? I know that in times of panic you're more likely to be irrational (I probably would) so people doing stupid things is probably more realistic, but let me have my fantasy. Plus even if you made nothing but rational decisions you'd probably die anyway and it would make a nice change.


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> I thought "Fences" was excellent, one of the best films I've seen in a long time, I actually feel a little guilty that I couldn't see it in the cinema and financially support it (it's not in the cinema over here yet and outside of "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" I don't tend to re-watch films). It might be harder to relate with if you're not a minority as opinions of race relations does play a significant part, but people should still give it a go.
> 
> I have to say I was disappointed with "The Witch", I found most of the family to be quite annoying which tends to make me stop caring about the characters. As it's quite a slow moving film I started to get bored and when things did start to happen they lacked impact for me. There were moments of tension which if I'm honest I'm not the biggest fan of (reminds me too much of a panic attack) so I need the story to be interesting to keep me going. It looks like I was in the minority though as I'd only heard good things about it, which is why I decided to watch it.
> 
> What did you like about it?





Ghossts said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I watched Cabin in the woods for the first time. Now that was great movie.





LonelyLurker said:


> That was a fun film, of course it had some stupid characters (that's just a horror movie trope) but it was interesting, just like a good action film, it's probably implausible/stupid but it's fun.
> 
> Anyone know of any horror/thrillers where the characters generally act intelligently? I know that in times of panic you're more likely to be irrational (I probably would) so people doing stupid things is probably more realistic, but let me have my fantasy. Plus even if you made nothing but rational decisions you'd probably die anyway and it would make a nice change.


 SPOILERS FOR THE WITCH BELOW (KINDA)!

What I liked about The Witch was the acting and ambiguous meaning to the finale. I was convinced the father and mother were religious zealots, the son mostly conditioned, and the twins, for kids, to not be terrible actors--I thought they were very plausible brats playing weird, stupid games. And the lead was telling. Logic and reason finds a way in times, even if only touches of agnosticism and not atheism. Her decision at the end either being madness and their being now witch, her mother's zealotry reflecting the madness that affected her and/or a reflection of defiance towards a strict religion playing itself as good. These are actual historical recordings of witchery/paganism in American and English documents/cases/trials. I thought it was thoughtful of the screenwriter and director. I found enjoyment due to fascination of meaning.

I was all over the place figuring things out. The orchard of apples were poison/rotten and the boy coming across a seductress of young boys was actually a hallucination due to the food poisoning. He was always leering at his own sister lustfully, and in a strict, religious household with no other interaction with others it pent up to incestuous gazes, a sinning thought of sex. So his addled mind, while hallucinating, went to a big bosomed witch in the woods, due to the talks earlier with the sister he was gaining sexual attraction towards. The twins, bein children, were easily susceptible to the power of suggestion, while in their own heads as child-like games they played. Playing it heavy as their older brother died, only shaken (puns) when da' picked them up and shook them. The mother, hysterical from the loss of her child, went mad with purity and cleansing of the deemed witch, her daughter. Her father, vexed as to what to do, also was all over the place. He stole the silver cup and sold, unbeknownst to his wife, could very well have taken the baby into the woods to die. Hansel & Gretel style (another witch story). It goes unsaid, but yeah. They were starving. Running out of food. Which one couldn't find their way back and would help them survive their future starvings? The little one. The oldest, the daughter, caught in the middle, was seeing "The Devil" and finally spoke out to him. Again, the allegory lacing into actual accounts which were also laced into one cohesive story. I thought it was not only clever, but very entertaining. Don't get me wrong. The first half (45 minutes?) was a slow burn. But right into that, the son's return... That's when **** hit the fan and it got very heady and again, fascinating.

It seemed to me there was no witch. Or witches. Which is a nod to the fact that all witch burnings and killings were never confirmed to be actual witches. I'm not talking a fantastical sense. Just someone that admitted paganism while not being tortured. Because as you'd guess, if you torture someone, they'll pretty much admit to anything. As long as the torture ends. Even if it's death. So the reasoning behind her, the daughter, "going witch" at the end was more of a telling of defiance towards the strict puritanism of Christianity than it was her actually being buds with "Black Pete."

My defense of the film. I do understand if you weren't entertained, but you can't deny the cleverness of the layers.

-----------------------

As for any intelligent characters in a thriller/horror?

Scream always had the meta-crown of intelligence with the characters. Sure, there was a foddered character here and there, keeping it tradition with slashers, but they did tend to have pretty smart characters. Ironically--and I swear I don't mean to be a traditionalist--the first is still the better.

Hidden (2015). Don't look up any of the deets. It'll get spoiled so easily. Much like Cabin in the Woods. Not to overhype or compare it to that, but it was one of my favorite films of that year, as well as favorite horror films.

Not heavily considered a horror film, though I'd argue that to death. Aliens, the sequel to Alien, is when Ripley shined her brightest as an antithesis to the xenomorphs, imo. She rocked so much *** in that film.

Se7en. Ironically they were smart characters, though they did have trouble with John Doe. Hence the killers name being John Doe. Seriously one of the scariest movies I've seen and it's a psychological thriller, a subgenre of horror.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> SPOILERS FOR THE WITCH BELOW (KINDA)!


Yeah, I can see that. I think once I stopped being invested in the characters they would have had to work extremely hard to get me back on board. I felt similarly about "Gravity", it raised questions but didn't tackle them in a way I found particularly interesting (it was visually stunning though).

But that's the nature of opinions, I'm glad you liked it.



JustThisGuy said:


> As for any intelligent characters in a thriller/horror?
> 
> Scream always had the meta-crown of intelligence with the characters. Sure, there was a foddered character here and there, keeping it tradition with slashers, but they did tend to have pretty smart characters. Ironically--and I swear I don't mean to be a traditionalist--the first is still the better.
> 
> Hidden (2015). Don't look up any of the deets. It'll get spoiled so easily. Much like Cabin in the Woods. Not to overhype or compare it to that, but it was one of my favorite films of that year, as well as favorite horror films.
> 
> Not heavily considered a horror film, though I'd argue that to death. Aliens, the sequel to Alien, is when Ripley shined her brightest as an antithesis to the xenomorphs, imo. She rocked so much *** in that film.
> 
> Se7en. Ironically they were smart characters, though they did have trouble with John Doe. Hence the killers name being John Doe. Seriously one of the scariest movies I've seen and it's a psychological thriller, a subgenre of horror.


I know I've seen "Scream" and "Se7en", can't remember if I liked Scream but I know I liked Se7en. As for "Hidden" is it more of a tension for the sake of tension torture chamber or it is interesting/clever?


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> Yeah, I can see that. I think once I stopped being invested in the characters they would have had to work extremely hard to get me back on board. I felt similarly about "Gravity", it raised questions but didn't tackle them in a way I found particularly interesting (it was visually stunning though).
> 
> But that's the nature of opinions, I'm glad you liked it.
> 
> I know I've seen "Scream" and "Se7en", can't remember if I liked Scream but I know I liked Se7en. As for "Hidden" is it more of a tension for the sake of tension torture chamber or it is interesting/clever?


I'll admit, it could be taken as you described. It takes patience. I feel it pays off, though. If how you mean that you mean it has tension music with no pay off? No, not really. Startles instead of giving the characters, and likewise the audience, dread? No. It builds the dread and mysterious yet claustrophobic atmosphere pretty well. Maybe a rainy day? I don't want to overhype, but again, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> I'll admit, it could be taken as you described. It takes patience. I feel it pays off, though. If how you mean that you mean it has tension music with no pay off? No, not really. Startles instead of giving the characters, and likewise the audience, dread? No. It builds the dread and mysterious yet claustrophobic atmosphere pretty well. Maybe a rainy day? I don't want to overhype, but again, I really enjoyed it.


OK, if I have some time to kill I'll give it a shot. But if I don't like it I'm going to tell everyone you don't know what you're talking about, I think we can all agree that you've overhyped this.:smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker

@JustThisGuy, turns out I didn't record anything to watch last night so I had some time, I watched "Hidden" and I thought it was good (your reputation is safe). I'd be lying if I said it left an impression but it held my attention and prevented my mind from wandering (which is a good sign). It wasn't a Tension Torture Chamber (TTC*tm*), it had a nice twist, I knew from the outset that Olive was trouble and I enjoyed the overall message of the benefit of mindfulness/meditation.

I saw at the end that it was made by the Duffer brothers, those are the same guys that did "Stranger Things" right?


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## LonelyLurker

Toad Licker said:


> Hang 'Em High


You watch a lot of films don't you?


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl



LonelyLurker said:


> You watch a lot of films don't you?


Hermits gotta fill in their time somehow. I play a lot of video games too. :duck


----------



## TryingMara

Love Actually


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> @*JustThisGuy* , turns out I didn't record anything to watch last night so I had some time, I watched "Hidden" and I thought it was good (your reputation is safe). I'd be lying if I said it left an impression but it held my attention and prevented my mind from wandering (which is a good sign). It wasn't a Tension Torture Chamber (TTC*tm*), it had a nice twist, I knew from the outset that Olive was trouble and I enjoyed the overall message of the benefit of mindfulness/meditation.
> 
> I saw at the end that it was made by the Duffer brothers, those are the same guys that did "Stranger Things" right?


Yeah, same guys. Makes me wanna watch their Pines show thingy.


----------



## wmu'14

Heaven Is For Real (2014)
I liked that the message of the movie was that life can be a glimpse of 'paradise.' (whether you believe in life after death or not)
4/5

Robots (2005)
I'd really like to like this movie, but I just can't. It's very dull and there's too much toilet humor. There's a couple great innuendos, some great voice talents, and the animation and design is great, but it's just blah.
3/5


----------



## Limmy

I watched Hacksaw Ridge recently, I thought it was great! One of the best war movies I think I've seen since Saving Private Ryan


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Cloverfield, I'm hoping to watch 10 Cloverfield Lane soon. :/ 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## LonelyLurker

Toad Licker said:


> Tank Girl
> 
> Hermits gotta fill in their time somehow. I play a lot of video games too. :duck


Whatever works right?:smile2:


----------



## HenDoggy

The Rezort 5/10

Surprisingly it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. The zombie make up was pretty good. The story was garbage. It had potential.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, same guys. Makes me wanna watch their Pines show thingy.


I vaguely remember watching the first 2 or 3 episodes of a show about some guy that's stuck in some town and can't escape. I think it was called "Wayward Pines" or something like that (I'm too lazy to Google it), is that what you're talking about? The fact I only watched the first 2 or 3 episodes is an indication that it didn't grab me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> I vaguely remember watching the first 2 or 3 episodes of a show about some guy that's stuck in some town and can't escape. I think it was called "Wayward Pines" or something like that (I'm too lazy to Google it), is that what you're talking about? The fact I only watched the first 2 or 3 episodes is an indication that it didn't grab me.


Wayward Pines I believe is it. Seems like it was trying to be another Lost, like Happy Town or Flashforward (2011). Remember those cancelled-very-quickly mystery-based shows that were basically clones of Lost and Twin Peaks and kinda trying to be the more successful clone Fringe, which that show was kind like X-Files, which that show was kinda trying to be Twin Peaks, which, like X-Files was trying to be Kolchak: The Night Stalker, a cancelled television show from decades ago that gained a cult following and still managed to shape pop culture into what it is now like the cancelled first series of Star Trek did? Ah... Nerdiness vented in one, long, ridiculous sentence.

Wayward Pines is noted. Heh. I did that with Supergirl. 3(?) episode in and I quit. It was pretty boring. Sadly.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> Wayward Pines I believe is it. Seems like it was trying to be another Lost, like Happy Town or Flashforward (2011). Remember those cancelled-very-quickly mystery-based shows that were basically clones of Lost and Twin Peaks and kinda trying to be the more successful clone Fringe, which that show was kind like X-Files, which that show was kinda trying to be Twin Peaks, which, like X-Files was trying to be Kolchak: The Night Stalker, a cancelled television show from decades ago that gained a cult following and still managed to shape pop culture into what it is now like the cancelled first series of Star Trek did? Ah... Nerdiness vented in one, long, ridiculous sentence.
> 
> Wayward Pines is noted. Heh. I did that with Supergirl. 3(?) episode in and I quit. It was pretty boring. Sadly.


I was following along up until "Kolchak: The Night Stalker".:laugh:

I've actually watched all of Supergirl, I guess it's a guilty pleasure, along with... dare I say it... Grey's Anatomy. That's right, I said it, I'm secure in my masculinity!:smile2:


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> I was following along up until "Kolchak: The Night Stalker".:laugh:
> 
> I've actually watched all of Supergirl, I guess it's a guilty pleasure, along with... dare I say it... Grey's Anatomy. That's right, I said it, I'm secure in my masculinity!:smile2:


Oh, no, dude. I'm not a stickler like that. Supergirl is awesome... In the comics. I just found the show to be boring. *shrug* Kara is awesome, I recommend New 52's series. My favorite was Linda Danvers. She had an interesting lore. 90's Supergirl.

Kolchak is or was on Netflix. It's followed by two made-for-tv movies. I need to see those. Not sure if Netflix ever got those. But it, along with Twilight Zone and the success of Twin Peaks pushed X-Files into the mainstream. Dachovny was even an FBI agent in Twin Peaks. Back to Kolchak, there was a remake series that was also cancelled called simply The Night Stalker and he was played by the guy that played Lestat in Queen of the Damned. Never watched it. Ironic curse of Kolchak. Not a success on its own, but inspired so, so much.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, no, dude. I'm not a stickler like that. Supergirl is awesome... In the comics. I just found the show to be boring. *shrug* Kara is awesome, I recommend New 52's series. My favorite was Linda Danvers. She had an interesting lore. 90's Supergirl.
> 
> Kolchak is or was on Netflix. It's followed by two made-for-tv movies. I need to see those. Not sure if Netflix ever got those. But it, along with Twilight Zone and the success of Twin Peaks pushed X-Files into the mainstream. Dachovny was even an FBI agent in Twin Peaks. Back to Kolchak, there was a remake series that was also cancelled called simply The Night Stalker and he was played by the guy that played Lestat in Queen of the Damned. Never watched it. Ironic curse of Kolchak. Not a success on its own, but inspired so, so much.


I'm just messing about, I think it's silly/sad that so many people seem to be embarrassed to like/dislike certain things, maybe that's one of the benefits of being older (as I wasn't so self assured when I was younger). It's fine if you don't like it, I wouldn't say I'm a fan of the character as I don't know much about her, I just find the show "easy" to watch if that makes any sense.

As for Kolchak, you seem to be very passionate, maybe you should start a fan club, you could get it brought back.:smile2:

If I ever see a man running after a small child screaming "Kolchak, Kolchak! Get back here, now!" I'll give you a nod.:laugh:


----------



## naes

In theaters? Moana with @Atheism. I still think Frozen was pretty good btw.


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> In theaters? Moana with @Atheism.* I still think Frozen was pretty good btw.*


No it f***ing wasn't. :bash :bah

Bad naes :spank

You can't be dating an animation expert and have blasphemous opinions like this


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> No it f***ing wasn't. :bash :bah
> 
> Bad naes :spank
> 
> You can't be dating an animation expert and have blasphemous opinions like this


but you're an atheist. Btw u can spank me, but u better get me a good valentines day present.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Jack Reacher, Never Go Back aka Never make another Jack Reacher film.
&
Deepwater Horizon


----------



## LonelyLurker

Rogue One

I have to say I think both extreme reactions to this movie are probably both based on nostalgia, I thought it was very average.

There wasn't much in the way of character development/progression, many of the characters were one note and a similar note at that, there wasn't anything in any of the action scenes that was particularly "cool" or surprising and I almost literally threw my hands in the air when the lead started telling the antagonist why it was too late *before* she had actually done it. That said, I think they did a good job world building and creating a feel that was convincing (so I think I made the right decision going to see it at the cinema) and I didn't start looking at my watch at any point so it served it's main purpose.

Not great, not terrible, just OK.


----------



## Toad Licker

Renegade


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## naes

LonelyLurker said:


> Rogue One
> 
> I have to say I think both extreme reactions to this movie are probably both based on nostalgia, I thought it was very average.
> 
> There wasn't much in the way of character development/progression, many of the characters were one note and a similar note at that, there wasn't anything in any of the action scenes that was particularly "cool" or surprising and I almost literally threw my hands in the air when the lead started telling the antagonist why it was too late *before* she had actually done it. That said, I think they did a good job world building and creating a feel that was convincing (so I think I made the right decision going to see it at the cinema) and I didn't start looking at my watch at any point so it served it's main purpose.
> 
> Not great, not terrible, just OK.


agreed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins


----------



## Toad Licker

Flesh+Blood


----------



## Maslow

*Split*

Good characters
Scantily clad nubile bodies
Somewhat flawed premise

I think I would have liked the movie more if I was in my 20s, but it was still entertaining.

I give it 3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## LonelyLurker

I'm not much of a musical fan so this weeks cinema choices are...

Split
Hacksaw Ridge
Lion
Trainspotting 2 (I assume nobody's seen this yet, but you may have heard things)

I'm leaning towards Hacksaw Ridge, but I welcome any recommendations. 

If any fans of "La La Land" or "Sing" (the trailer looked like Pitch Perfect the animated version) want to make a pitch, I'm open minded, you might be able to convince me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Monte Walsh (1970)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## Spindrift

_Silence_

I was absolutely blown away. It's one of those films that you watch and think, "_That was amazing. I think I'll watch it again in ten or twenty years._" It's exhausting and emotionally taxing, which films this somber tend to be, but in an immersive and engaging way. 
The performances were particularly good, I felt. Andrew Garfield and Liam Neeson both proved they can show some serious acting chops (not for the first time with Neeson, but it was good to see him put in a good performance after the last decade of schlocky action movies), while Adam Driver was really solid in his limited role.
It's a longer one, clocking in at something like 2h45m. I feel bad for people who become bored with films like this one; that's not a slam, I understand why they would be, but they're missing out on something really beautiful.

_Silence_ was absolutely deserving of more Oscar nominations, but I guess there weren't many takers for the combination of the subject matter and length of the movie, even among the Academy voters.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Spindrift said:


> _Silence_
> 
> I was absolutely blown away. It's one of those films that you watch and think, "_That was amazing. I think I'll watch it again in ten or twenty years._" It's exhausting and emotionally taxing, which films this somber tend to be, but in an immersive and engaging way.
> The performances were particularly good, I felt. Andrew Garfield and Liam Neeson both proved they can show some serious acting chops (not for the first time with Neeson, but it was good to see him put in a good performance after the last decade of schlocky action movies), while Adam Driver was really solid in his limited role.
> It's a longer one, clocking in at something like 2h45m. I feel bad for people who become bored with films like this one; that's not a slam, I understand why they would be, but they're missing out on something really beautiful.
> 
> _Silence_ was absolutely deserving of more Oscar nominations, but I guess there weren't many takers for the combination of the subject matter and length of the movie, even among the Academy voters.


Is that the one about missionaries?


----------



## Spindrift

LonelyLurker said:


> Is that the one about missionaries?


That's the one, by Scorsese. The marketing sucked for it, but to be fair, how many people would want to see a three hour movie about faith?


----------



## Mc Borg

Spindrift said:


> _Silence_
> 
> I was absolutely blown away. It's one of those films that you watch and think, "_That was amazing. I think I'll watch it again in ten or twenty years._" It's exhausting and emotionally taxing, which films this somber tend to be, but in an immersive and engaging way.
> The performances were particularly good, I felt. Andrew Garfield and Liam Neeson both proved they can show some serious acting chops (not for the first time with Neeson, but it was good to see him put in a good performance after the last decade of schlocky action movies), while Adam Driver was really solid in his limited role.
> It's a longer one, clocking in at something like 2h45m. I feel bad for people who become bored with films like this one; that's not a slam, I understand why they would be, but they're missing out on something really beautiful.
> 
> _Silence_ was absolutely deserving of more Oscar nominations, but I guess there weren't many takers for the combination of the subject matter and length of the movie, even among the Academy voters.


This has me interested. I will watch the trailer now.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Spindrift said:


> That's the one, by Scorsese. The marketing sucked for it, but to be fair, how many people would want to see a three hour movie about faith?


Did it tackle the subject in an interesting questioning sort of way (regardless of what the final conclusion was) or was it preachy?


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand By Me


----------



## Spindrift

LonelyLurker said:


> Did it tackle the subject in an interesting questioning sort of way (regardless of what the final conclusion was) or was it preachy?


I didn't think it was preachy at all. I'm a fairly unyielding atheist, but I never felt that the movie was proselytizing or anything. I feel like _Silence_ is universally relatable in some way or another.

A good way to describe it would be that it's a movie about faith (and conviction) rather than a faith movie, if that makes sense.


----------



## Limmy

The Departed, guess its pretty old now it was made 10-11 years ago, but i thought it was pretty good


----------



## ihatehunks

Silence is on my must watch list. Last film I saw was La La Land. 

And I loved it. LOVED it. I was so absorbed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## LonelyLurker

Spindrift said:


> I didn't think it was preachy at all. I'm a fairly unyielding atheist, but I never felt that the movie was proselytizing or anything. I feel like _Silence_ is universally relatable in some way or another.
> 
> A good way to describe it would be that it's a movie about faith (and conviction) rather than a faith movie, if that makes sense.


In that case, I'll add it to the list.


----------



## LonelyLurker

ihatehunks said:


> Silence is on my must watch list. Last film I saw was La La Land.
> 
> And I loved it. LOVED it. I was so absorbed.


What did you love about La La Land? Do you generally enjoy musicals? Was there anything that someone who doesn't really find dance routines and singing they'd never choose to listen to as music "magical" would enjoy?

Obviously I'm not trying to change you're mind, I'm glad you LOVED it:smile2:

I remember enjoying "Sweeney Todd" even though I wouldn't choose to put any of the songs in my music library, so I'm sure there are some musicals I would enjoy.


----------



## ihatehunks

LonelyLurker said:


> What did you love about La La Land? Do you generally enjoy musicals? Was there anything that someone who doesn't really find dance routines and singing they'd never choose to listen to as music "magical" would enjoy?
> 
> Obviously I'm not trying to change you're mind, I'm glad you LOVED it:smile2:
> 
> I remember enjoying "Sweeney Todd" even though I wouldn't choose to put any of the songs in my music library, so I'm sure there are some musicals I would enjoy.


I'd say I generally enjoy them but I haven't seen many. Les Mis is the only other recent one I can think of. But even if you don't like musicals, La La Land could be a good watch. There is no extravagance to the musical numbers. They are interspersed nicely throughout the film and the cinematography is enchanting as it should be. The story is cliche in some ways but still enjoyable. And I've got a celebrity crush on Emma Stone so I loved hearing her singing. She really has a wonderful voice.


----------



## LonelyLurker

ihatehunks said:


> I'd say I generally enjoy them but I haven't seen many. Les Mis is the only other recent one I can think of. But even if you don't like musicals, La La Land could be a good watch. There is no extravagance to the musical numbers. They are interspersed nicely throughout the film and the cinematography is enchanting as it should be. The story is cliche in some ways but still enjoyable. And I've got a celebrity crush on Emma Stone so I loved hearing her singing. She really has a wonderful voice.


I think I'll probably watch it because of all the hype but I don't think I'll bother to go to the cinema, "LL's Home Cineplex" will have to do.


----------



## LonelyLurker

La La Land

Watched at home, but it had a 5.1 soundtrack and I turned up the volume.

It was pretty much what I expected, the story is nothing special (which isn't necessarily a problem) but that means my enjoyment (or lack thereof) is going to based on the presentation. The music reminded me of what I'll affectionately refer to as "Background music Jazz" and a Disney song that wasn't that catchy and you can't quite remember. I'm pretty sure the musical numbers represent hope/passion hence their absence for a section of the film, if that was the intent then that was a nice touch.

The film seemed like a love letter to Background music Jazz and the golden age of Hollywood, unfortunately I don't share the love of either of those things. I did like the ending "shoulda, coulda, woulda" montage though.

I've always found something odd about Ryan Gosling, I can't quite put my finger on it, I don't dislike him but he comes across as either a little drunk, a little high or a little unhinged. I could imagine having a laugh with him and seconds later thinking that I'm going to have to fight him without having the slightest idea why, he would have been perfect in "The Guest".

I also appreciated that it wasn't just a happy love story, it tackled subjects like dreaming vs. reality (or at least what appears to be reality), compromise vs. authenticity and nostalgia vs. progress. There were parallels with another Ryan Gosling film "Blue Valentine" in terms of the relationship but that might just be because he was in both.

Ultimately it just wasn't a film for me though I can see why others would like it, if you liked the trailer or loved "Fantasia" as a child you'll probably find it enchanting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost Town (2008 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## NahMean

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter

Personally didn't really like it at all. The constant switching of frames so quickly in an action movie like this is so annoying to me, and just distracts me from the film. Only reason I went was because my dad wanted to see it, and had no one else to go with.


----------



## AllTheSame

Raising Arizona. It's been years since I first saw that movie. I watched it with my kids and their cousins. Very strange movie, you have to have a bit of a twisted sense of humor to appreciate. And I do lol. All you have to do is say "Coen brothers" to explain it.


----------



## SouthWest

_Masters of the Universe_ (1987) - oh, this movie is awful. My sister wanted to watch it and then fell asleep halfway through. It's more of a nostalgic appeal to her youth than actually being a watchable movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Undefeated (1969)


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## wmu'14

Les Miserables (2012)
I’ve been wanting to see this since it came out and I actually really enjoyed it. Lot of big names, great cinematography, and despite being nearly all singing, I liked all the songs. This isn’t one of the musicals where I got sick of the singing. Anne Hathaway steals the show and even Russel Crowe does a great job. 
I didn’t nearly enjoy the second half as much. The love story and the French Revolution seemed out of place.
5/5

Tomorrowland (2015)
As a Disney themepark fan, I really enjoyed this movie. I liked the originality and the mystery story. The little girl Athena is interesting and the girl who plays her does a great job. I don’t think George Clooney and Britt Robertson did a good of job, the humour was lame, and the last third or so wasn’t nearly as interesting as the mystery. Still, I’d recommend it. 
5/5

Run Silent, Run Deep (1958 )
I watched another World War II submarine movie, U-571, maybe a month or so ago, and I enjoyed this one far more. If you like WWII movies, I recommend it.
4/5


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd

I had to watch Moonstruck last week for my cinema class. Not a movie I would have chosen, but my mom's side of the family is embarrassingly Italian and some of the family scenes were pretty relatable.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Pacific Rim

I didn't have any interest in seeing this movie until I was reminded that Guillermo del Toro was the director. I really enjoyed it as a giant monsters vs giant robots movie. It's visually very spectacular. It's like an old Godzilla movie. The filler between robot vs monster battles is not very good and sometimes drags on but overall a really fun movie. The sound shook my whole house. I'll probably watch it again.


----------



## Mc Borg

Dogville.

Very strange. Leave it to von Trier to make an absolutely ****ed up movie. xD I did like the dialogue on ethics/justice throughout the film and the set/way it was filmed. Nicole Kidman is a damn good actress.


----------



## HenDoggy

V/h/s viral 3/10

What have they done to this franchise?


----------



## Toad Licker

Duel (1971)


----------



## Toad Licker

Strip Search (2004)


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> V/h/s viral 3/10
> 
> What have they done to this franchise?


 It really went downhill with that one. I agree



Toad Licker said:


> Duel (1971)


Loved that flick. Spieberg's first flick, yeah? Went to tv, but is a cult classic. There's a spiritual successor called Throttle (2005). I thought it was pretty intense.



CaptainMarvel said:


> Pacific Rim
> 
> I didn't have any interest in seeing this movie until I was reminded that Guillermo del Toro was the director. I really enjoyed it as a giant monsters vs giant robots movie. It's visually very spectacular. It's like an old Godzilla movie. The filler between robot vs monster battles is not very good and sometimes drags on but overall a really fun movie. The sound shook my whole house. I'll probably watch it again.


I loved that film. Way better than any Godzilla film I've watched, let alone the Transformers films.


----------



## bbrownleather

Arrival 8/10


----------



## TryingMara

Split


----------



## LonelyLurker

Hacksaw Ridge

It was a good movie. Andrew Garfield's performance had a good mix of innocence/naivety, bravery and inner turmoil. The movie got a bit too sentimental at times (but not overbearingly so), though I think that may have been because they leaned a little to heavily on the score. I started to imagine someone in the background singing along with lyrics like "this is saaaad, very saaaaad, this music means it's saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad".

The central core of the movie is religious conviction (not surprising given the director) but you could choose to look at it as conviction in general, either way it wasn't too over the top.

The war scenes were interesting, there were some good moments of tension and I'll admit that they got me with the jump scare (anyone who's seen it will know what I'm talking about).

I was left scratching my head wondering why not one of the Japanese soldiers had the bright idea to just "cut the bl**dy ropes", it's like having a draw bridge and not thinking to raise it.

If you like war films like "Saving Private Ryan" or shows like "Band of Brothers" then you'll enjoy it. If you don't, well, I'm not sure it would change your mind.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne



JustThisGuy said:


> Loved that flick. Spieberg's first flick, yeah? Went to tv, but is a cult classic. There's a spiritual successor called Throttle (2005). I thought it was pretty intense.


Yes, Duel was Spielberg's directorial debut. I used to watch it practically every time it came on tv when I was younger. I've always liked it. I don't think that I have ever seen Throttle though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Spindrift

_Split_

The last Shyamalan film I'd bothered to see in theaters was _The Village_ (2004), so I was a little wary, regardless of the good things I'd heard about _Split_. It turns out I had absolutely nothing to worry about. I was a little iffy about things in the first fifteen or twenty minutes, but it turned out that I was just being an impatient viewer as things began to fall into place and the little moments that had bothered me earlier in the movie became hints and clues about what was really going on.

While the writing, directing, cinematography, music - just about everything - was on point, I'm not sure how this film would've fared had James McAvoy not been the lead. He put in one of the most memorable performances I've seen. While there were off-screen persona and costume changes that added to the tension and mystery of his character, and were great, it was the visible changes we saw when the shots were focused on McAvoy that blew me away. 
The first time we saw him switch from one personality to another was amazing; his cocked head straightened, his spine stiffened, his shoulders were brought forward, and his eyes transitioned from playful and friendly to stern and threatening, all in an instant, seamlessly.

It felt so good to see this kind of movie from Shyamalan again. Maybe it was the big budgets that were messing with his particular style, I don't know. _Split_ felt small and focused in the way that his past films did, like _Unbreakable_ or _Signs_. I loved it.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Spindrift said:


> _Split_
> 
> The last Shyamalan film I'd bothered to see in theaters was _The Village_ (2004), so I was a little wary, regardless of the good things I'd heard about _Split_. It turns out I had absolutely nothing to worry about. I was a little iffy about things in the first fifteen or twenty minutes, but it turned out that I was just being an impatient viewer as things began to fall into place and the little moments that had bothered me earlier in the movie became hints and clues about what was really going on.


I might watch that next week.

"The Village" was the only film I've paid to see and _almost_ just got up and left well before the end, it was terrible (2004! I've been going to the cinema on my own for a long time:serious.


----------



## kivi

Moana. I watched it with my sisters and liked it.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Sausage Party :lol 
Surprisingly good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Jason Bourne


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Factory


----------



## ourwater

The Ring Two [2005]


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## IcedOver

_Silence_ - I consider Scorsese the most overrated director on the planet -- by a wide margin. He's made some movies that just plain *suck* as badly as the worst movies you've ever watched, yet they've gotten nominations, awards, and had critics slobbering on themselves (_Mean Streets_, _Gangs of New York_, _The Aviator_, _The Departed_, _Hugo_, _The Wolf of Wall Street_ and probably some others I haven't watched). This movie is actually one of his more watchable. It doesn't have a ton of artistry or creativity from a story perspective because it's a very close adaptation of the novel. It just felt like I was watching the story I'd just read, which isn't necessarily a good thing. Things definitely get very overwrought and heavy handed, and the Japanese actors overact. Still, I didn't hate it like I have most of his other movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

What Dreams May Come


----------



## green9206

Insidious 2. Terrible movie.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Currently trying to watch The Girl on the Train. Boringzzzz


It turns out that half of this movie could've just been cut out. Oh well at least it'll free up 8gb space on the HD once it's been watched


----------



## Folded Edge

Live By Night. Ben Affleck's new film. Far too long, jumps massively though the timeline at points and then goes way to slowly and navel gazes through other sections. Over all too long and _too_ obvious at points.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Toad Licker said:


> Cool Hand Luke


Great movie.


----------



## HenDoggy

Antibirth 2016 6/10

Holy crap, this was pretty awesome lol


----------



## SouthWest

_The Girl with All the Gifts_ (2016) - bar some goofy moments near the end this is a decent zombie movie with a fresh spin. While not deliberate there is a vibe of _The Last of Us_ to the story.


----------



## Natsumiineko

Tell Me How I Die 

Because of Ryan Higa.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## SouthWest

_The Kingdom of Dreams and Madness_ (2013) - a great documentary about Hayao Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli while they were making _The Wind Rises_.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ice Age II, with my kids.

Sid is hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Arrivals - Good interesting different film, thought provoking.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorority Boys


----------



## CaptainMarvel

IcedOver said:


> _Silence_ - I consider Scorsese the most overrated director on the planet -- by a wide margin. He's made some movies that just plain *suck* as badly as the worst movies you've ever watched, yet they've gotten nominations, awards, and had critics slobbering on themselves (_Mean Streets_, _Gangs of New York_, _The Aviator_, _The Departed_, _Hugo_, _The Wolf of Wall Street_ and probably some others I haven't watched). This movie is actually one of his more watchable. It doesn't have a ton of artistry or creativity from a story perspective because it's a very close adaptation of the novel. It just felt like I was watching the story I'd just read, which isn't necessarily a good thing. Things definitely get very overwrought and heavy handed, and the Japanese actors overact. Still, I didn't hate it like I have most of his other movies.


The guy who directed Taxi Driver, Raging Bull and Cape Fear is overrated?


----------



## Still Waters

Bridge of Spies


----------



## IcedOver

CaptainMarvel said:


> The guy who directed Taxi Driver, Raging Bull and Cape Fear is overrated?


Yes. He's made a couple watchable movies (and I actually just watched _After Hours_ which wasn't awful). However, what I'm reacting against is the _*EXTREME*_ praise that's been piled on him by critics, primarily Roger Ebert, who called him the greatest living filmmaker.  That's absolutely insane. The movies I cited are _bad_ movies, like _really_ bad. _The Aviator_, in particular, is one of the worst movies I've ever endured in a theater. Yet it and most of those movies got tons of awards and nominations. To me that's more reputation that's getting him notice rather than the quality of the films themselves. I think the only reason _Silence_ didn't get a ton of awards and stuff (not that it deserves any, despite being not horrible) was the fact that it had kind of a less than flattering portrayal of non-white people, which is a no-no in liberal Hollywood.


----------



## HenDoggy

Amanda Knox (2016) 7/10

Film was pretty biased tbh


----------



## catcharay

Resident evil, the new one. I really enjoyed it because I like the kick *** female in this. The story was not worn either. If they do a next one, I have a feeling it will be worn all out.


----------



## wmu'14

Monster House (2006)

A little too cartoony at times, but the characters are very real. First half of the movie is pretty good (when it’s building the characters) but the second half (when it gets a little too cartoony) isn’t as good.

3/5 


Hitch (2005)
Recommended to me by a friend because he knows my dating woes. I would’ve preferred more of Hitch working with his clients then trying to get a date himself. 

3/5

Northmen: A Viking Saga (2014)
I was expecting this to be one of those cheap SyFy channel movies, but I enjoyed it. I recommend it to anyone who likes LotR-style sci-fi/fantasy movies.

5/5


----------



## ourwater

American Opportunity Credit, York College Accounting, Published on Jan 5, 2016


----------



## ourwater

La balade de Lucie [2013]


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## LonelyLurker

It's Tuesday and you know what that means, that's right, it's the only day I can afford to go to the CINEMA!

Today I watched Split.

I thought it was a fun movie, James McAvoy did a good job switching between his different characters. If you're interested in watching a decent thriller you could do a lot worse. There was great kissing technique, immersive dance moves etcetera.

The ending was a bit sad though, 1 specific additional death would have been welcomed.

I'll leave you with a message from the film that might resonate with some of you.

"The broken are the more evolved...you might be pregnant now".

See you next week, same Lurker time, same Lurker channel.


----------



## jengem

Rings - it was ok. As expected. Going to see Fifty Shades Darker on Friday! I love the movies.


----------



## LonelyLurker

jengem said:


> Rings - it was ok. As expected. Going to see Fifty Shades Darker on Friday! I love the movies.


Is that right?>


----------



## LonelyLurker

the cheat said:


> Black Mass. I liked it, but I've always been fascinated with ******.


I know what you actually mean but I couldn't help but imagine you saying that as a black man from the 60's.:laugh:


----------



## jengem

LonelyLurker said:


> Is that right?>


Yes Sir! lol


----------



## Kevin001

jengem said:


> Rings - it was ok. As expected. Going to see Fifty Shades Darker on Friday! I love the movies.


Omg! I need to see both! Definitely Fifty Shades Darker, been excited for awhile.


----------



## jengem

Kevin001 said:


> Omg! I need to see both! Definitely Fifty Shades Darker, been excited for awhile.


If you haven't seen Split yet, I would recommend that over Rings!


----------



## Kevin001

jengem said:


> If you haven't seen Split yet, I would recommend that over Rings!


Really? But I was a fan of the other 2 ring movies, lol. F-ck it I'll see both. :laugh:


----------



## jengem

Kevin001 said:


> Really? But I was a fan of the other 2 ring movies, lol. F-ck it I'll see both. :laugh:


Do a triple feature and watch all three back to back to back lol


----------



## Kevin001

jengem said:


> Do a triple feature and watch all three back to back to back lol


Girl ain't nobody got time for that, lmao. But movies will be watched soon.


----------



## jengem

Kevin001 said:


> Girl ain't nobody got time for that, lmao. But movies will be watched soon.


Where there's a will there's a way! :grin2:


----------



## cak

Resident Evil Extinction


----------



## Toad Licker

Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## LonelyLurker

jengem said:


> Yes Sir! lol


Well I hope you enjoy it, within the limits of what's allowed in a public space.:wink2:


----------



## jengem

LonelyLurker said:


> Well I hope you enjoy it, within the limits of what's allowed in a public space.:wink2:


ha ha I will! lol 0


----------



## Kevin001

Split.....highly recommend.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

the medallion


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Magnificent Seven
Urban Legends


----------



## Toad Licker

Jennifer 8


----------



## green9206

Alien (1979)


----------



## Spindrift

_The Dressmaker_

I'm still not sure what to make of it. Tonally, it was all over the place, and that kind of sinks it for me. It jumped too wildly between serious drama and over the top comedy. Really good performances in spite of that, though. Kate Winslet's Australian accent was in and out, but she was solid. Much love for Judy Davis and Hugo Weaving, too.

It felt longer than it really was, as well. It was two hours long, yet felt like three. I'm not sure what could have been cut to relieve that issue, but it may have just been the subject matter not speaking to me.

It was alright. I'm glad I saw it, but I'm not sure I'd recommend it.


----------



## HenDoggy

Gomorrah ( 2008 ) 6.5/10

Nice mobster film but a little on the slow side.


----------



## Toad Licker

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bucket List


----------



## TryingMara

The Huntsman: Winter's War


----------



## ByStorm

John Wick


----------



## Kevin001

Rings (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Ouija


----------



## bbrownleather

Nocturnal Animals


----------



## JustThisGuy

Chronological order bc OCD impulse to do so! Lol!

*Split*








@*Spindrift* @jengem @*Kevin001*

Shyamalan is back to form. I finally enjoyed one of his movies thoroughly. Loved the link to Unbreakable. I wonder what his plans are with that. The Happening and Signs might be a hard fit for a shared Shyamalan universe, but at least those two are in the same world. The trailer does it a disservice, I thought. McAvoy did an incredible and convincing job of being other people. It was eerie. I saw some of the symbolism with the two beds with the three girls. There was a split in the wall between them. I thought that the two friends were going to be alt-personalities for her, but no. I did guess she was like The Horde. It was really well done. I guessed the twist, but I've done that before and still enjoyed things. Made me rewatch Unbreakable. Still my favorite. But yeah, I think this beats Sixth Sense, for me.

*Moana*








This was really fun. It surprised me with how much fun I had with this. I don't know much about Polynesian folklore, but it grabbed me. Maui reminded of Thor lore, what with his magical fishhook. Moana was an interesting addition to the Disney Princesses. Must say. First Polynesian/Pacific Islander Princess, sure, but she was also the first to surpass princesshood to leader before the adventure began. Gave me an Ariel and Mulan vibe throughout, what with the adventuring and fighting and two animal sidekick buddies. And with the hair problems of Brave and Tangled. Heh. Also, no "Prince Charming" in this, like Brave. I kinda like that. It's played out that and usually comes across as forced and undefined (the love story aspect)

*Lion*








This should win Best Picture at the Oscars. A biopic of a real kid adopted by Australian parents after getting lost at a young age and coming from very impoverished and industrial parts of India. Great commentary on the state of things in India (even still), humanity/human-condition, family... The regret, fighting futility and improbability: he just kept going and going, even as a really little kid (3/4). I understand why it's called Lion. And all wrapped in great cinema. The music, the shots, the acting... It was so moving. I teared up. Luckily I was sitting in the back of the theatre. Whew. 

*Unbreakable*








Had to rewatch it after seeing Split. So good. Got to show it to someone who'd not seen it before. That was cool.

*ParaNorman*
*







*
Laika, the stop-motion Pixar, has gained a big fan after just this one. I enjoyed Coraline, though it had a different vibe from the book. But this movie really set the bar. The animation, the humor, voice-acting, themes... Really recommend this one if you remember the days when PG films had a bit of adult humor snuck into things.

*La La Land*








It was an ok story. The ending song, the theme song of their love, representing what could've happened if their paths were slightly altered, was really clever and I enjoyed that. But I will say when the movie opened to the highway and random person just started singing--this is 2 minutes in--I immediately felt regret. Lol. But it wasn't too painful for a musical. I did enjoy both their stories and the perspective of jazz and I'd not ever heard or thought about before.

Not as good or am comparing, but it's like Sweeney Todd for me, as in I thought it was alright to see the one time. Don't understand why it's up for Best Picture, but Hollywood likes movies about themselves, even if indirectly, I guess.

*The Founder*








I was shocked to learn that McDonald's was stolen. Kroc (Keaton) literally swindled two brothers out of not only their park-n-eat business but their own names. This should be Oscar nom'ed, but I'm not so sure it is.

*The BoxTrolls*








Fun, inventive, little film. This is my second favorite of the Laika series. I'm curious to know if the inspiration was of the Jews during WWII/Holocaust era. Pacifist painted as the villains of society's woes. Definitely has a Tarzan/Mowgli (Jungle Book) setting for Eggs, a boy raised by Boxtrolls.

*Kubo & the 2 Strings*








I figured out the mystery of those accompanying our protagonist's journey to defeat The Moon King before it reached the reveal, as well as his two strings, but it was still a refreshing story to experience. This is tied with ParaNorman as my favorite Laika movie. It's really good.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope*








First viewing for someone. Love showing people great movies for the first time. It gives a viewing spice and a rewatch a different perspective, sometimes.

Since I watched Rogue One, I've wanted to watch the original trilogy again. The first movie is good for now. I'm glad Disney added Leia to the status of one of their Princesses. She's the first space princess! Also, the first to not be a virgin! Gasp!


----------



## LonelyLurker

@JustThisGuy, so we're doing multimedia reviews now. How the hell am I supposed to compete with that?:crying:


----------



## SouthWest

_Beware the Slenderman_ (2016) - you know when people describe a film as a rollercoaster of emotions? It applies here. Tragic, terrifying, sobering, shocking, painful, upsetting...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

(A few days ago on the same day)

Carlito's Way

No Country for Old Men

Groundhog Day


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> @*JustThisGuy* , so we're doing multimedia reviews now. How the hell am I supposed to compete with that?:crying:


Heh. Just playing catch up. :nerd:


----------



## green9206

Aliens 1986


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## cak

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## green9206

Alien 3 (1992)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Toad Licker said:


> Dumb and Dumber


That Mocking Bird song scene :grin2:
I watched Grave Encounters 1& most of 2


----------



## LonelyLurker

Oh forget it, I'm doing it wrong again aren't I?

I saw Trainspotting 2 at the cinema today.

That's right, I went to the cinema alone on Valentine's day, don't hate me just because I'm living the dream guys.

The movie was entertaining I'm glad I went to see it. I can't really remember much about the original Trainspotting but it was obvious that there were quite a few callbacks so you'd probably enjoy it more if you'd catch them. It dealt with themes such as regret, resentment and revenge, it was shot well and was visually engaging and there were quite a few funny parts. If you're even a little bit interested I'd recommend it as worth a watch.

Choose avoidance, choose safety, choose survival, choose fear, choose the comfort of never failing, choose the anger of never trying, choose to hide your pain, choose the tomorrow that mirrors yesterday, choose to continue in spite of it, choose to succeed because of it.

Choose life.

Maybe I should do that :serious: (I won't lie, writing that last part made me sad).


----------



## Kevin001

Fifty Shades Darker....I liked it.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Fifty Shades Darker....I liked it.


hell yeah you were so hyped about it.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> hell yeah you were so hyped about it.


Ikr haha, it didn't disappoint me. :laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Generations



whereistheoffswitch said:


> That Mocking Bird song scene :grin2:


Yeah, great scene. But there are so many in that movie.


----------



## green9206

Alien Resurrection (1997)


----------



## Dark Choco

Hidden Figures


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Toad Licker said:


> Yeah, great scene. But there are so many in that movie.


Too true lol!! I re-watched it as well a while back, still has me in stitches  :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## LonelyLurker

*Moonlight*

I really liked it, even though I haven't experienced most of the specific problems faced in the film I could definitely relate. Now gather round children and Uncle Lonely will tell you why.

I know the feeling of exclusion well, too well. I know what it is to be afraid to speak not merely because people *can* be dangerous but because people *are* the danger. I know what it is to be wary of kindness because it is so alien to you as well as becoming the person trying to help people that won't let you in because they are what you were. I know what it is to face the harsh question of whether you practice what you preach or if you're just another hypocrite with good intentions. I know what it is to decide to never be a victim again but do so in a way that "protects" you from so much more than potential harm. I know what it is to toy with the idea of dropping your guard, second guessing yourself so much that you find yourself in an infinite loop of doubt.

If any of what I've written above resonates with you, you should watch this film.

The sound design was magnificent, excellent use of the score, it's used sparingly which was welcome as the power of silence is highly underrated in many films. Remove the manipulation and all that's left is the meaning (or lack thereof), the meaning is what really matters. Throw in a recurring use of Mos Def's "Ms. Fat Booty" sample too for a nice little bonus (I think it's an Aretha Franklin song).

So in brief, I would say that "Moonlight" is about the long road to self acceptance, the hardships that lay along the way and the fact that many never reach their destination.

So watch the film, take a long look in the mirror and ask yourself "who is you?".

And more importantly, Janelle Monae is foooooooine.>

Let's see if your fancy pictures can keep up with that!:laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@LonelyLurker I've been meaning to watch Moonlight (and numerous other Oscar etc releases), I've heard it's a cracking film. A non-typical Hollywood flick ie much more thoughtful.

I just tried to watch Elder Island (dodgy horror a/b-movie). I might give it another go at another time but for now, nah.


----------



## LonelyLurker

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @LonelyLurker I've been meaning to watch Moonlight (and numerous other Oscar etc releases), I've heard it's a cracking film. A non-typical Hollywood flick ie much more thoughtful.


I would definitely recommend it.

If my description sounded at all interesting to you, it's definitely worth a watch. If you're looking for a romantic comedy however, you'll be disappointed.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

LonelyLurker said:


> I would definitely recommend it.
> 
> If my description sounded at all interesting to you, it's definitely worth a watch. If you're looking for a romantic comedy however, you'll be disappointed.


It's had good reviews all over and a couple of friends have recommended it too so I am looking forward to seeing it.

If I ever look for a Rom Com you have permission to kill me :wink2::grin2:


----------



## SouthWest

I watched _The Lego Batman Movie_ this afternoon and _Pariah_ (2011) this evening. Talk about a tonal shift.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance*








I didn't hate it, it was just so off with the source material. And this is coming from an agreeable nerd when it comes to interpretations. Love the Crank & Crank 2 creators--and they did make it better than the first, which hurts my senses as a movies and comic fan--but it still wasn't great. I avoided this movie for a long time, but here I am. You can really miss these movies. Nic Cage is extra Cagey in this film. Lol.

It's funny, Nic Cage did Drive Angry, which is a movie that exists because of Ghost Rider (and maybe car porn flicks), and it's better than both Ghost Rider movies. And it's also a movie that's not all that. Go figs.


----------



## HenDoggy

Headhunters (2011) 8.5/10

SOOO good, best Norwegian film I've seen. although Oslo, August 31st is still one of my faves.


----------



## AmandaWillow

Stardust 2007

Loved it so much! It's not typically the kind of movie I enjoy but I ended up falling for it anyway. So cute & romantic! Reminds me of Princess Bride a lot


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## JustThisGuy

AmandaWillow said:


> Stardust 2007
> 
> Loved it so much! It's not typically the kind of movie I enjoy but I ended up falling for it anyway. So cute & romantic! Reminds me of Princess Bride a lot


That's what a lot of people thought.  It's really fun. I don't want to be the bibliophile, but I'd recommend the book. It's a quick read. It's also a tad bit more adult. Though PG-13 was a close one. I think it honestly just omitted a sex scene. It's not *that heavy in the book, but it would've gave it an R rating, I'd say.


----------



## 837506

BAD SANTA....funny, at times ROFLMAO. I plan on watching part 2 soon. 

My favorite movie is The Thin Red Line, and my favorite action movie of all time is, without a doubt, T2. Just fyi


----------



## wmu'14

Distburbia (2007)
Shia LeBeauf was good in it, and the action was pretty good, but not really suspenseful and another example of every movie forcing a love-story. I was thinking it’d be more of a psychological-thriller then a rom-com. Predictable.

3/5

Spanglsih (2004)
This is considered an Adam Sandler movie, but he’s more of a supporting character. Tea Leoni is really good in it. There were some great scenes and it did feel ‘emotional’ at times. Kind of dull though. 

3/5

Hotel Rwanda (2004)
A little too slow for me. I thought Don Cheadle did a great job, though, and being a nerd (unfortunately) I liked the political intrigue and the history. I prefer Schindler’s List.

3/5

Boogeyman (2005)
Lot of great camerawork. There’s a weird shot where he’s driving in his car and passes a girl roller skating, but it looks like she’s literally going backwards. Couple great scares, and I like how the feeling of whether the Boogeyman is real or not isn’t completely answered till later in the movie. Lot of people will diss it for its clichés, but I enjoyed it. It’s supposed to be a cheap horror movie.

4/5


----------



## Yer Blues

Rogue One


----------



## Were

La La Land, dreamlike and amazing. I wanted to watch it in theaters but I didn't because the closest theater to me wasn't playing it(it was playing mostly some stupid Turkish movies like always, it has like 8 screens too, so annoying, and I'm talking about the time when the movie was out of course).

"La La Land ultimately is not about Mia and Sebastian's romance. The real romance was with the shimmer of dreams".

this is a quote by the director: "I find L.A. kind of romantic, actually. As a movie junkie, it's a city that was built by the movies. There's something really weird and surreal about it that I find energizing."

I love the name of the movie too.


----------



## SouthWest

_Loving_ (2016) - I think Jeff Nichols' other films, _Take Shelter_ and _Midnight Special_, are great. _Loving_ is soft and restrained just like its central couple, Mildred and Richard, who suffer years of oppression and prejudice because of their interracial marriage and family.

Ruth Negga and Joel Edgerton are superb.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Grande


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

The Blair Witch Project (original ofc as the sequal is utter rubbish)


----------



## CaptainMarvel

I finally saw "Moon" because it was so heavily recommended. 

I enjoyed it but it felt too much like a long Twilight Zone / Black Mirror episode. It's really just that, a really long but good Black Mirror episode.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Apex GhostFace said:


> BAD SANTA....funny, at times ROFLMAO. I plan on watching part 2 soon.
> 
> My favorite movie is The Thin Red Line, and my favorite action movie of all time is, without a doubt, T2. Just fyi


I love "The Thin Red Line." I haven't seen it in ages. I just love the contrast between the beauty of nature of the horror of war.

I also enjoyed other Terrance Malick films like "Days of Heaven" and "Badlands"


----------



## JustThisGuy

CaptainMarvel said:


> I finally saw "Moon" because it was so heavily recommended.
> 
> I enjoyed it but it felt too much like a long Twilight Zone / Black Mirror episode. It's really just that, a really long but good Black Mirror episode.


I really enjoyed Moon. Duncan Jones also made the movie Source Code, another under-the-radar scifi flick that's worth seeing.

Also a big lover of Twilight Zone. Black Mirror hasn't failed me yet. Glad to see a successful anthology series keep going after a season.


----------



## 837506

CaptainMarvel said:


> I love "The Thin Red Line." I haven't seen it in ages. I just love the contrast between the beauty of nature of the horror of war.
> 
> I also enjoyed other Terrance Malick films like "Days of Heaven" and "Badlands"


Always nice to know someone else who appreciates the startling, gentle beauty of that movie. For some reason images from that specific film always played in my head throughout my military days. I salute you Captain Marvel!


----------



## LonelyLurker

CaptainMarvel said:


> I finally saw "Moon" because it was so heavily recommended.
> 
> I enjoyed it but it felt too much like a long Twilight Zone / Black Mirror episode. It's really just that, a really long but good Black Mirror episode.


I remember that film, I thought it would be right up my alley but I took a dislike to the main (well, only) character and never really got invested as a result.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Havenhurst - Didn't even know this film existed, it's alright (worth a couple of watches).
A troubled young woman takes up residence in a gothic apartment building where she must confront a terrifying evil.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Mur

Beetlejuice 1988


----------



## HenDoggy

The resurrection of jake the snake 

This is a great doc. It's basically the true life version of 'the wrestler'


----------



## SouthWest

_XX _(2017) - a horror anthology made up of women directors. 3 of the 4 segments were good, the other was underdeveloped and cliche.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## LonelyLurker

HenDoggy said:


> The resurrection of jake the snake
> 
> This is a great doc. It's basically the true life version of 'the wrestler'


That one was pretty sad, it was good to see that he had people that wouldn't give up on him though, touching even.


----------



## HenDoggy

LonelyLurker said:


> That one was pretty sad, it was good to see that he had people that wouldn't give up on him though, touching even.


I agree. I think professional wrestling has some of the saddest downfalls in all of sports. I guess the years of steroid and prescription abuse takes its toll. I'm just glad he and hall were able to turn their life around and not die prematurely like some of the other guys.


----------



## LonelyLurker

*John Wick 2* (aka Headshots and Nutshots: Pick your poison) (aka Wick Kicks Dicks) (aka Double Tap Arm Snap Battle Rap) - Battle rap is a bit of a stretch but I think it still works due to Common.

It was loud, absolutely ridiculous and some of the acting was suspect to say the least.

I thoroughly enjoyed it and I don't apologise for doing so:smile2:.

I think these kind of films are the stereotypically male equivalent of a rom com, they're essentially hero/badass wish fulfilment.

Wooo, I'm pumped:laugh:.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Miles Ahead


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## IcedOver

_Lemora: A Child's Tale of the Supernatural_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I'd heard of this a few times over the years, but finally got down to renting it. It doesn't start well, but turns out pretty effective. The actress who plays Lemora has a spellbinding face, which was the idea because she's a vampire.


----------



## Karsten

Hell or High Water


----------



## Toad Licker

Refuge (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones (1994)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone*








Pretty hokey. Ernie Hudson was good. Molly Ringwald was terrible in this, though this was a movie or two away from stardom. So pre-famous. As a Star Wars clone it wasn't as novel as it could've been, like Krull. It was Star Wars meets Mad Max, but failed at being as good as either.

*Beerfest*








For a beer comedy, I did enjoy this. I've seen it quite a few times on Comedy Central, just never uncut. Only thing missing was breasts and words. Still the same effect if watched on tv.


----------



## IcedOver

"Split": This is a pretty okay movie despite missing a few elements that could have made it more complete (can't go into details because of spoilers). If you go to this, don't jump up from your seat right away when the title card appears at the end of the movie. The whole deal with this movie is that it's an M. Night Shyamalan film. Whatever you want to say about him and his movies, he just . . . does his thing. He's made good movies ("Unbreakable", "The Sixth Sense"), good but problematic movies ("Signs", "The Visit", "Split"), average movies ("The Village", "Wide Awake", "After Earth"), and bad or reprehensible movies ("The Happening" and "Lady in the Water", respectively, and I didn't go to "The Last Airbender", so can't categorize it). No matter the quality of his films, they all have that unmistakable Shyamalan flavor. He's a definite auteur, something that's rare to say of directors who work within the studio system. Sometimes he can be an auteur of stupidity, but at least that's something. I'd rather watch a bad movie by him than some sh!tty awards-grubbing self-important trash like "The Revenant", because you can tell that he invests in and cares about his stories no matter how silly they can be.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Silent Room and Nocturnal Animals.

*voice in the head* you'll never get that time back, you know?


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## Were

Arrival 👽


----------



## HenDoggy

13 Assassins (2010) 8.5/10






One of the most badass choreographed fight scenes I've ever seen.


----------



## SouthWest

_Hell or High Water_ (2016) - an interesting, tense and morally ambiguous film. The entire cast is great, especially the hilarious scene-stealing waitress.


----------



## LonelyLurker

SouthWest said:


> _Hell or High Water_ (2016) - an interesting, tense and morally ambiguous film. The entire cast is great, especially the hilarious scene-stealing waitress.


I enjoyed that film, I wasn't expecting much so it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Get Out*








Had some problems with the double-standards of the narrative. Was curious as to how it'd be handled. As a psychological thriller, it was great. Acting was great. But still found it silly, the layers. I was rolling my eyes with the themes. Narrative of white characters: "We wanna be black people or be *with black people... But we hate them and they need to be us." It was basically an SJW horror about gentrification and cultural appropriation, a super-racist no-no. I mean, the narrative even had the "nice, white people" that are NOT to be trusted, despite the kindness. 'Cause that's not racist. Don't get me wrong, that's a lot of horror/psychological-thriller staples. The unsuspecting and then discovering that something is off. And it worked for me at times, you feel creeped out for the character and worry what'll happen. BUT! A part of my brain wielding logic, reason and empathy just found it laughable because it was based on race. And in a pretty offensive way. "Surrounded by ******." And not to spoil the twist I figured out ahead of time, but apparently the narrative wanted to add: "Don't trust any of the whites," at the end there. It reminded me of blacksploitation flicks. The main character said multiple times that he was uncomfortable around white people. Yeah, we as the audience know that something is amiss before our character does because we walked into a horror flick, but the character meets the nice parents and gets all skeezed about "******" and things. Yikes. Sympathy was waning. I think the brother of his gf was when you kind of bounce back because he is a creeper and his unreasonable presumptions came to fruition. Which shows that it leans towards a portion of the black audience, with possible prejudices in tow, to grab onto. Which is telling of Peele's sentiments. It's also like, if you're the main character in the film--or Peele, an actual person--why date (or in Peele's case, marry) a white woman if you're so terrified? Such a backwards narrative.

Sigh. Imagine if non-black people made this film? Every theatre that showed it would be boycotted, maybe even a couple fires. Heh. But it's being rated average+ from film critics. The times are making them think that way. Thinking they're being empathic, yet maybe just convincing themselves to not have conviction of character and just accept slights. Because if you don't, then you'll get blacklisted (pun?) much more by being labeled a certain something. It's buggin' me. I'd say watch if you're a horror fan or wanting to see propaganda and/or the mind of the director and quite possibly _too_ many.

*Moonlight*








The 3 part almost fell apart. It was poorly paced. Could've been more of a punch. There are scenes it that are very arthouse. Not annoyingly so, just surprised me, I guess. Brokeback Hood could be Honest Trailers' joke, easily, but I thought it was more interesting than Brokeback Mountain. The story as a kid to adolescent had me fascinated. Where he ended up years later kind of threw me. Not too heavily. The actor that played the adult protagonist looked nothing like the boy and teen, though the latter two did look like they'd be the maturity of a person. So dead on with that.

The acting is great. I'd say it's not worthy of Best Picture, but worthy of a watch, even if you don't like the themes. It's not a romance, it's a heavy drama on the state of homophobic society, leaning on the homophobia of the black community in The States. Light touch, so it's not making a sweeping statement, but yeah... Do think Mahershala Ali _does_ deserve best supporting for the Oscars.


----------



## Marko3

*The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
*


----------



## doe deer

La Haine


----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


> La Haine


Thoughts on the movie? Is this the first movie you've seen since buffalo 66? :b This is one of my favorite movies of all time. vincent cassel is a good actor.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> *Get Out*


I'll probably go and see that when it comes out over here, I'll let you know what I think as a black guy who has regularly had to suggest to other black people that they should to stop all of this "you can't trust white people" rhetoric.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> *Moonlight*
> 
> The 3 part almost fell apart. It was poorly paced. Could've been more of a punch. There are scenes it that are very arthouse. Not annoyingly so, just surprised me, I guess. Brokeback Hood could be Honest Trailers' joke, easily, but I thought it was more interesting than Brokeback Mountain. The story as a kid to adolescent had me fascinated. Where he ended up years later kind of threw me. Not too heavily. The actor that played the adult protagonist looked nothing like the boy and teen, though the latter two did look like they'd be the maturity of a person. So dead on with that.
> 
> The acting is great. I'd say it's not worthy of Best Picture, but worthy of a watch, even if you don't like the themes. It's not a romance, it's a heavy drama on the state of homophobic society, leaning on the homophobia of the black community in The States. Light touch, so it's not making a sweeping statement, but yeah... Do think Mahershala Ali _does_ deserve best supporting for the Oscars.


I think acts 1 & 2 are more about discovery and coping whereas the 3rd is more about hiding/pretence but I'd agree that the first 2 are the more interesting.

I found "Brokeback Mountain" to be extremely boring but it's probably one of the most important films in my life in terms of personal development. Someone was lending the DVD to people at work and I was adamant that I didn't need to watch it. I tend to be fairly introspective so I started to ask myself why I didn't want to watch it _that much_ and I realised that I was still a bit homophobic (my culture isn't exactly approving of homosexuality). This was a surprise because I had no problems socialising with the gay people I worked with and would never have attacked someone due to their sexuality.

So I immediately watched it, was underwhelmed, but now that I was aware of my character flaw I was able to improve and move past it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> I think acts 1 & 2 are more about discovery and coping whereas the 3rd is more about hiding/pretence but I'd agree that the first 2 are the more interesting.
> 
> I found "Brokeback Mountain" to be extremely boring but it's probably one of the most important films in my life in terms of personal development. Someone was lending the DVD to people at work and I was adamant that I didn't need to watch it. I tend to be fairly introspective so I started to ask myself why I didn't want to watch it _that much_ and I realised that I was still a bit homophobic (my culture isn't exactly approving of homosexuality). This was a surprise because I had no problems socialising with the gay people I worked with and would never have attacked someone due to their sexuality.
> 
> So I immediately watched it, was underwhelmed, but now that I was aware of my character flaw I was able to improve and move past it.


Well, that's pretty interesting. Was it something religious based, maybe?

I think the lack of homophobia made me see right through the movie as just a lame romance drama. Bit of commentary, but the characters boring, despite.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> Well, that's pretty interesting. Was it something religious based, maybe?
> 
> I think the lack of homophobia made me see right through the movie as just a lame romance drama. Bit of commentary, but the characters boring, despite.


Well, while I'm British my parents are Jamaican so I was raised as religious (I'm no longer religious), and I was exposed to both homophobic media and people being openly homophobic and proud of it (my immediate family weren't so bad, to their credit, but I still have to challenge them from time to time).

I can't really say if it's religion, culture, both or neither. My guess would be mainly religion as Jamaica is *very* religious.

But yeah, I wouldn't recommend "Brokeback Mountain" as a movie viewing experience. My current rule is this, if I wouldn't be interested in the story if it wasn't an identity driven "message movie" then I'm not going to pretend to be interested when it is.

No arbitrary discrimination, no special dispensations, actual equality.


----------



## karenw

David Brent, Life on the road.


----------



## doe deer

HenDoggy said:


> Thoughts on the movie? Is this the first movie you've seen since buffalo 66? :b This is one of my favorite movies of all time. vincent cassel is a good actor.


oh yeah, i love him :clap
not the first one but others were some random crap on tv. 
also one of my favourites, watched it a couple of times already. a masterpiece.


----------



## scooby

A while ago I replied to a post here about watching Dredd some time. Finally got around to it.


----------



## SouthWest

_Wendy and Lucy_ - this near broke me emotionally. Simple and devastating. I'll need to watch more of Kelly Reichardt's films now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


> oh yeah, i love him :clap
> not the first one but others were some random crap on tv.
> also one of my favourites, watched it a couple of times already. a masterpiece.


:clap I'm glad you liked it. If you have some free time, you should check out 'wolf (2013)' it's about this ex boxer trying to start fresh after getting out of prison. It's not as good but reminds me a bit of la haine with the black and white and overall grittiness.








scooby said:


> A while ago I replied to a post here about watching Dredd some time. Finally got around to it.


I didn't have high hopes going into that movie but it surprised me. Overall a very good action film!


----------



## Nitrogen

Fargo (1996). One of my favorites.


----------



## doe deer

HenDoggy said:


> :clap I'm glad you liked it. If you have some free time, you should check out 'wolf (2013)' it's about this ex boxer trying to start fresh after getting out of prison. It's not as good but reminds me a bit of la haine with the black and white and overall grittiness.


it looks interesting, i'll try to watch it this week


----------



## Toad Licker

Take a Hard Ride


----------



## wmu'14

Next (2007)
Really liked this movie. Nicholas Cage, Jessica Biel, and Julianne Moore are all great in it. Really makes you think. There’s some great ‘sleight of hands’. Beautifully written. Surprised it doesn’t have a higher rating. The short story it drew inspiration from seems really strange, and would’ve been nice to see a movie based on it. 

5/5

Django Unchained (2012)
Wow. This movie was excellent. Christoph Waltz steals the show, but Samuel L. Jackson’s character is very despicable. Leonardo DiCaprio really wasn’t in it that much. Loved seeing a unique twist on the Western genre. The action was great, the ‘surprises’ were great, very entertaining.

5/5

The Proposal (2009)
Sandra Bullock is really good in it. Other then her, though, the movie is only average at best. The first half is pretty good, too, when they still hate each other.

3/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze This


----------



## CaptainMarvel

JustThisGuy said:


> Narrative of white characters: "We wanna be black people or be *with black people... But we hate them and they need to be us." It was basically an SJW horror about gentrification and cultural appropriation, a super-racist no-no.


I want to see this. Most of the reviews are positive and say it's not as racial as you expect. It's more humor regarding race.

I'll let you know what I think when I finally see it.


----------



## Greys0n

Doctor Strange, i rate it 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

True Grit (1969)


----------



## Rick72

xxx return of xander cage


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Arrival*








One of the best scifi/alien flicks I've seen in a long while. It's actually not even about the aliens. It's really worth seeing.

Spoiler
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Asking the aliens the one question "why are you here?" reflects back on us and it's kind of existential and was really thoughtful of the story. So much more about this film I want to chat about.

*Doctor Strange*








Fun visuals, some fun characters on the good guy side. Still didn't care for The Ancient One. She could've been more developed, but I guess that's the point of her to bounce off our protagonist, Mordo does in the last half. You can't be objectivist about things. Gray choices must be made at times. Dormammu was kind of weak, though the way our hero defeats him is...neat. To beat him, he had to lose again and again. So crazy. Heh. Kaecilius was probably the worst and most forgettable villain in the MCU yet, will say. Mikkelsen is a great actor too. So odd. He now beats Malekith from Dark World--also played by an incredible actor--as the most forgettable. Though people would argue False Mandarin/Trevor and/or Killian, those have a leg up with upsetting people and--me personally--felt it was clever.

Speaking of Thor...  A mid and after credits scene. So don't walk out early, as per usual. The after credits is a Sinestro (a la Green Lantern) after credits, of sorts, except it makes sense.


----------



## HenDoggy

Captain America: Civil War (2016) 6/10

Meh, I guess the action scenes where somewhat enjoyable. Plus Elizabeth Olsen was in it. <3 It was weird seeing Marisa Tomei portraying aunt may lol


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## SouthWest

_Maya Angelou: And Still I Rise_ (2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Bravo


----------



## IcedOver

_Get Out_ - This was pretty good, not great. It doesn't deserve all of the sky-high praise it's getting, but I think some of that sentiment is due to some critics being afraid to nitpick a film by a biracial filmmaker which itself deals with racial topics. The set-up is quite well done, but I feel the final quarter needed an additional plot beat to be completely satisfying. Jordan Peele comes from skit shows (not very funny in the little I've watched), and the central idea in this movie could easily have been given a comedic treatment in a skit on his show. Still, as far as it being a horror movie, this is a pretty original concept. It doesn't take on all aspects and points of view of the racial ideas it presents, but that's no surprise in this day and age.


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Nerve*








Pretty predictable. 2 Black Mirror episodes, one from S2 (White Bear) and one from S3 (Shut Up & Dance) did this concept way better. Still kind of enjoyable. It is a strong concept, but the path of the story was a bit shaky (cam!) at times and the dialogue was painful. It was like much older writers were doing the dialogue to make it seem "Millennial af!" Or whatever. I didn't care about any of the characters, despite some heavy backstory. Though the supporting character during her dares had slightly more characterization than her past or her mother. Odd choices. They stuck to the mystery guy, her flippant friend and her friendzoned guy that I thought was supposed to be gay. Anyways, while stereotypically accurate to life at times, those characters were boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

All About Steve


----------



## HenDoggy

It follows (2014) 6/10

Pretty good horror movie concept compare to most of the ones out there these days. The soundtrack and settting kind of gives me a stranger things vibe. I think this suppose to be set in some parallel universe or something.


----------



## SouthWest

I had an unplanned Ving Rhames double bill. _Dawn of the Dead_ (2004) was playing on one channel and _Pulp Fiction_ (1994) was on another.


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> It follows (2014) 6/10
> 
> Pretty good horror movie concept compare to most of the ones out there these days. The soundtrack and settting kind of gives me a stranger things vibe. I think this suppose to be set in some parallel universe or something.


I forgot the creators made Hidden (2015). Great film. Don't look it up. Easily spoiled. They also made Wayward Pines, but haven't seen it yet.

I've not heard about It Follows being a parallel to Stranger Things.


----------



## Cashel

Green Room


----------



## rockyraccoon

Unbreakable


----------



## Toad Licker

Apollo 13


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Toad Licker

Hatari!


----------



## HenDoggy

Zootopia 2014 7/10



JustThisGuy said:


> I forgot the creators made Hidden (2015). Great film. Don't look it up. Easily spoiled. They also made Wayward Pines, but haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I've not heard about It Follows being a parallel to Stranger Things.


Cool, ill check out hidden. Oh they aren't related lol I just thought it seemed like it was set in another universe because the weather and tech didnt match up.


----------



## Nitrogen

Frances Ha (2012)


----------



## JustThisGuy

*Hacksaw Ridge*








It was Hollywooded up, so to speak. Little over the top with how the character accomplished his pacifism in the face of battle. Not Best Picture worthy, but it wasn't terrible, just so fictional. Which I know happens, but it was whole lot of cheesy.


----------



## Kevin001

Get Out....one of the best movies I've seen in awhile. Trust no one, kinda made me stronger after watching that. Be smart guys.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi


----------



## HenDoggy

10 Cloverfield Lane (2016) 8/10

This was sooo good! John Goodman did such a fantastic job. :clap


----------



## LonelyLurker

*Logan*

I really enjoyed it, it raised a number of interesting subjects such as family, belonging, having a reason to continue and the lack of all of those things. However, as I don't know if anyone cares to hear my thoughts on these matters I'll just keep them to myself to be safe.

I'm a fan of these more mature comic book movies, I liked Watchmen, I liked Deadpool and I liked this too.

Oh, and there's a touch of violence so if that's not your thing you should probably skip this one.:laugh:

Edit: X23's action scenes also wiped the floor with what I've seen from the Wonder Woman trailers so far, hopefully that won't be as rubbish as it looks like it's going to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Fever Dream

Logan

It's a proper send off for Fox's X-men franchise, and a decent film overall.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Toad Licker

About Cherry


----------



## HenDoggy

Train to Busan (2016) 8/10

If anyone's interested in watching a good zombie flick then I highly recommend this. I wish the walking dead was half as good as this. They actually did a good job building up the characters to the point where I genuinely cared for them, something that's been really lacking in the more recent zombie shows/films. Plus the special effects and acting where spot on.

Trailer:






Full Movie with English sub:


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Outdoors


----------



## Toad Licker

Brannigan


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Logan
> 
> It's a proper send off for Fox's X-men franchise, and a decent film overall.


It's actually just Jackman's last Wolverine role (main role?), but FOX-Men Universe is still going. Deadpool 2 teaser just came out.



HenDoggy said:


> Train to Busan (2016) 8/10
> 
> If anyone's interested in watching a good zombie flick then I highly recommend this. I wish the walking dead was half as good as this. They actually did a good job building up the characters to the point where I genuinely cared for them, something that's been really lacking in the more recent zombie shows/films. Plus the special effects and acting where spot on.


This as a refresher for zombies, honestly. I really enjoyed it.

*Everything Before Us*








Not the best spiritual successor to Dazed and Confused, but it was fun enough.

*Manchester by the Sea*








Depressing. AF!

*Dawn of the Planet of the Apes*








From someone that doesn't like the original franchise, I enjoyed this sequel to the reboot, which I also thought was kinda fun. Recommend.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> It's actually just Jackman's last Wolverine role (main role?), but FOX-Men Universe is still going. Deadpool 2 teaser just came out.


And Patrick Stewart's last as Xavier. While very closely associated with the X-men, Deadpool is kind of it's own thing. What I'm referring to is the main franchise including X-men, X2, Last Stand, etc. Fox may try to continue it, or do more spin off movies like Deadpool. If they want to continue it in some way, or reboot it, that's fine. I could maybe see them doing something with x-23. But Logan was a excellent epilogue to the main franchise that we've had since 2000, and as for I'm concerned, ended that part of the story.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> And Patrick Stewart's last as Xavier. While very closely associated with the X-men, Deadpool is kind of it's own thing. What I'm referring to is the main franchise including X-men, X2, Last Stand, etc. Fox may try to continue it, or do more spin off movies like Deadpool. If they want to continue it in some way, or reboot it, that's fine. I could maybe see them doing something with x-23. But Logan was a excellent epilogue to the main franchise that we've had since 2000, and as for I'm concerned, ended that part of the story.


Interesting way to look at it. Wolverine did start the X-Men stuff. Three trilogies, now ended. Though Apocalypse seems it'll have a sequel, but could also see it as being left alone at this point and trying something else.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mulholland Drive (2001) 7/10



JustThisGuy said:


> This as a refresher for zombies, honestly. I really enjoyed it.


I'm glad you enjoyed it, I heard they are doing a sequel so keep an eye out for that


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Apartment 1303 (2007). Trash, but somewhat watchable in a mindless sort of way....


----------



## SouthWest

_Hannie Caulder_ (1971) - a British-produced western made in Spain starring Raquel Welch, Ernest Borgnine and Christopher Lee. Tonally it's all over the place but there's a lot of good stuff in there.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

District 9 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Kong Skull Island. I was actually a little disappointed with this movie. Not bad but nothing fantastic. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

Logan. Everyone was overselling to it to me but regardless still really satisfied with this movie. They did a great job.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## unemployment simulator

I heart hucabees


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Centurion.

These Final Hours.


----------



## HenDoggy

A Heavy Heart (2015) 8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

John Wick.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

Patriots Day


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

London Has Fallen

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Sad Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## I Beethoven

The duellists 1977


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Way Back.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## karenw

Footloose


----------



## scooby

Another Earth (2011) - Loved this one. 

Enemy (2013) - Also a great movie.


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> Mulholland Drive (2001) 7/10
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed it, I heard they are doing a sequel so keep an eye out for that


Mulholland Drive is a freaky asss film.

They have a prequel called Seoul Station, but hasn't come out in The West yet.


The Condition of Keegan said:


> District 9
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


 I approve! No sequel. I can honestly see potential for characters, but it really shouldn't have one.



roxslide said:


> Logan. Everyone was overselling to it to me but regardless still really satisfied with this movie. They did a great job.


I really enjoyed Logan. Watched it the other day.

Laura was soooo great. The little girl actress, Keen, was really convincing. I didn't feel I had to deal with the terrible acting of a child actor and actually saw an effed up little kid that is vicious as ****. Patrick Stewart's best Xavier, imo. Best live-action Xavier in a movie, too. He was really great in this. The villain was a convincing a-hole. I felt they missed an opportunity with Pierce and The Reapers by him having a moment of expressing that the cybernetically enhanced are the future and that mutants are obsolete, but didn't go there. But no biggy. He was originally in the Hellfire Club in the comics, but they mix things around in the movies' interpretations.

Thought it was a worthy finale to his character. If FOX is playing it like this, then I think it's a smart move: that move is that Jackman is done, let alone expensive as hell now, so they just created X-23 to now have an excuse for Wolverine-but-not character to slake peoples' thirst and be cheaper AND create a new branch of the franchise. New Mutants? They interpret things way weird, so maybe New Mutants are now in this timeline? (Yeah, I'm dork.)



scooby said:


> Another Earth (2011) - Loved this one.
> 
> Enemy (2013) - Also a great movie.


 Another Earth was excellent indie film making. That was really great film. I hope to see more of Brit Marling. Fell in love with that film way back in 2011.

Enemy I've somehow missed. Looked up the synopsis and am interested.

*Dawn of the Planet of the Apes*








Liked it better than the last. I'm not a fan of the original franchise or Burton's cruddy remake. But this new series has been kind of fun; inventive.

*300: Rise of an Empire*








Unnecessary sequel is unnecessary. If you want a poor-man's 300, then here you are. There's a f*(#ing-swordfight in it. I don't mean that as an adjective for cool, just that they f*(%ed while having a swordfight. Dumb? Yes. Worth watching? Yes.

*Project X*








Garbage. It amazed me to find out that there were actual copycats across the world, but mostly, it'd seem, here in The States. It was just a rehashed idea from older, National Lampoon drinking/partying, high school/college comedies. "We're gonna throw a party and be cool! It WORKED! [Credits]" If any part of your comedy has someone drink and then become the coolest character because they drank, it's as stupid as a "don't drink, kids" PSA, just opposite end of the coin. Guh. Haha!


----------



## JayDivision

This horror movie called "Darling". Outside of the visuals, it's a lackluster movie

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

JustThisGuy said:


> Another Earth was excellent indie film making. That was really great film. I hope to see more of Brit Marling. Fell in love with that film way back in 2011.
> 
> Enemy I've somehow missed. Looked up the synopsis and am interested.


She really captured the devastation and guilt her character goes through so well. I loved how broken she was coming out. Not in a sadistic way, but in a way that I can relate to. Same thing with William Mapother's character. They were both brilliant.

I checked out Enemy after watching Prisoners last year, and Arrival last month which both really impressed me. Incredible movies. So I wanted to check out the directors other movies. I feel like Denis Villeneuve is on fire so far and he'll be a huge name along the lines of Nolan, Fincher etc. At least I hope so. I'll plan to watch Sicario next, which I've heard is also good. He is also doing the next Blade Runner, and Dune.


----------



## SouthWest

_Logan_ (2017) - I can't imagine a better way for Hugh Jackman's Wolverine saga to end. The final moment of the film was perfect - X.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator: Genisys


----------



## The Enemy Within

Hell or High Water (2016) - Awesome.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Cobb 1994. One that flew under the radar, I do agree this is Tommy Lee Jones at his best.


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Enemy Within said:


> Hell or High Water (2016) - Awesome.


I really enjoyed that. I'll say I enjoyed it better than No Country for Old Men as a modern Western. It had a layer to it that the other didn't, and that was the socio-political commentary on the state of the economy and banks iron grip squeezing people dry.



SouthWest said:


> _Logan_ (2017) - I can't imagine a better way for Hugh Jackman's Wolverine saga to end. The final moment of the film was perfect - X.


Great sendoff. So much potential for the...DUN DUN DUNNNN... _*New Mutants_.


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## SouthWest

_Paterson_ (2016) - not much happens but it all matters. Jim Jarmusch is a great director, and Adam Driver's performance is just right.


----------



## Vortice

All mixed up [Manji] by Masumura.

I'm not particularly crazy about this film, but Masumura always puts some interesting and captivating issues on his movies that get me thinking a lot about them for days, e.g. the final part of this one. The betrayal, and the poor woman left alone with the uncertainty of death itself, and the tortuous ideas of whether in some place they are still making fun of her. I don't know, those sort of things kind of obsess me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Schmetterling

Das Kabinett des Dr. Caligari (1920, Robert Wiene)


----------



## Toad Licker

High Spirits


----------



## TryingMara

Fences


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Logan.*

It was better than i expected. Best Wolverine movie so far.

*The Wailing.*

Wow, now that was one heck of good a movie, and creepy too. If you love Korean movies and horror, watch this one. Also Interesting to see an Asian movie with Christianity in it. I didn't expect that.

I'm gonna need to watch that one again tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Orphanage


----------



## SouthWest

I went to see _Kong: Skull Island_ Saturday afternoon, and then I watched _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_ with my dad and brother in the evening (don't ask me how).

I was surprised by how gruesome _Kong_ turned out to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## TryingMara

Beauty & the Beast


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> *Get Out*
> 
> Had some problems with the double-standards of the narrative. Was curious as to how it'd be handled...


I'm a man of my word.

*Get Out*

I didn't think it lived up to the hype, it wasn't that scary, suspenseful or funny, it was just OK. The closest thing to anything scary were loud musical stabs (I don't know if that's the correct term), there wasn't much suspense because everyone was acting weird from the beginning (apart from the girlfriend) it would have been much better if the family appeared "normal" at first before slowly showing signs that something wasn't right. While there were some funny moments there weren't enough for me to call it a funny film.

Most of the humour came from seeing an extreme version of things I've seen in real life, such as black people who act differently when they're around white people, white people who act differently when around black people, the idea that white women are stealing the black men etc.

I don't think I'd go so far as to say that the film was suggesting that you can't trust any white people as it didn't seem this "activity" went beyond this small group.

You are however completely right in suggesting that it's a double standard. If the roles were reversed and it was a black family trying to steal "white privilege" from poor trusting white folks and not knowing how to act appropriately, there would definitely be a backlash claiming racism.

I'd be lying if I said it bothered me but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> I'm a man of my word.
> 
> *Get Out*
> 
> I didn't think it lived up to the hype, it wasn't that scary, suspenseful or funny, it was just OK. The closest thing to anything scary were loud musical stabs (I don't know if that's the correct term), there wasn't much suspense because everyone was acting weird from the beginning (apart from the girlfriend) it would have been much better if the family appeared "normal" at first before slowly showing signs that something wasn't right. While there were some funny moments there weren't enough for me to call it a funny film.
> 
> Most of the humour came from seeing an extreme version of things I've seen in real life, such as black people who act differently when they're around white people, white people who act differently when around black people, the idea that white women are stealing the black men etc.
> 
> I don't think I'd go so far as to say that the film was suggesting that you can't trust any white people as it didn't seem this "activity" went beyond this small group.
> 
> You are however completely right in suggesting that it's a double standard. If the roles were reversed and it was a black family trying to steal "white privilege" from poor trusting white folks and not knowing how to act appropriately, there would definitely be a backlash claiming racism.
> 
> I'd be lying if I said it bothered me but I can see where you're coming from.


It bothered me, but I wasn't offended. You know?

I did see Peele's absurdist narrative at times, don't get me wrong. But I do feel people are connecting with this film in the old Peele's mindset, which was him being unreasonable about things. (At least I hope so.) But I'm not sure it's hitting it's mark, like a lot of reviews tell. Many are viewing it without that layer. They just see it as an exaggeratory symbol of how things *are. That bugs me. I don't dislike Peele for making this. I just hope in time that people may see it as a counter, rather than direct, when it comes to racial/social tensions and perception. But right now...? I think people are taking it as "white people are creepy" and that's not good. Though the bigger picture would suggest that this is how a lot of people may feel. Good or bad, it is what it is. And that's relevant.

Again, don't hate the film, just feel it's a bit of propaganda and definitely will be used as such. Sort of like 300. I was like, "what a fun, albeit superficial, expression of fighting tyranny." Then... It kinda/sorta became a Red State/conservative symbol here in The States (maybe elsewhere), used as propaganda against Middle Easterners (Islam, even). Bugged me. I still kinda like both films I mentioned, but see the misunderstanding of the plots as the more prevalent stance with what the story was telling. It's narrative changed through perception.


----------



## LonelyLurker

JustThisGuy said:


> It bothered me, but I wasn't offended. You know?...


Yeah, I get it.

Outside of any social commentary, I think you said you liked the film, what did you like about it? I thought it was fairly predictable, maybe the hype had raised my expectations too high.


----------



## wmu'14

The Muppets Take Manhattan (1984)
Not much to say about this one, your usual Muppets movie, other then I really enjoyed the Muppet Babies scene. Very similar to The Muppets with Jason Segal and Amy Adams, though. 

4/5

The Amazing Spider-Man (2012)
This is actually my third time viewing it and it’s gotten better each time as I no longer really compare it with the Rami trilogy, although I do really wish they had made a Spider-Man 4. That the Lizard doesn’t have a snout no longer bothers me as well. I find myself also more interested in Peter’s parent’s ties to Osborn corp, something I thought was originally unoriginal and tacky. 

4/5

The Amazing Spider-Man 2 (2014)
I was originally against seeing it because I didn’t like TASM the first time I saw it, but after liking it the last 2 times, I decided to view both. Call me crazy, but I really liked this one. Like viewing the 1st one for the third time, I found myself very interested in the mystery of Osborn and Peter’s parents. It’s kind of a shame they’re not making a 3rd one, as I would’ve really enjoyed seeing the Sinister 6, more of Peter trying to unravel the OsCorp mystery, and probably the introduction of Mary Jane. TASM2 felt a lot more like the Rami trilogy too and part of a much larger universe that we aren’t really seeing, what with the Jameson cameo, it being established Spider-Man as a city hero, and the famous Gwen Stacy death. One of my original angsts with TASM1 was that it was yet another superhero origin story, so I enjoy superhero movies that aren’t like that. It would’ve been nice, though, having Harry and Peter be friends in the first one so his relationship with Peter could’ve been established already. 

5/5


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## catcharay

Sleeping with other people. This isn't typical romance fare, well the title says so duh. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunset Grill


----------



## Toad Licker

How I Live Now


----------



## green9206

Peter Jackson King Kong. Great movie. 8/10.


----------



## JustThisGuy

LonelyLurker said:


> Yeah, I get it.
> 
> Outside of any social commentary, I think you said you liked the film, what did you like about it? I thought it was fairly predictable, maybe the hype had raised my expectations too high.



* *




I still liked it as a psychological thriller. And it was different with themes (Goes without saying). I just felt the ending wasn't too predictable. I mean, it kept changing my mind with how it'd go. The cynicism of the plot made it feel as if our lead would perish and leave the story open "to be continued" as a part of the thriller factor but also the layer of commentary going on (the fight continues). But no, I was surprised by TSA guy. When the seeming cop car pulled up, with narrative in tow, I just thought it was the end for our character and that the cop would use it as a means to clean up the awful peoples' mess by then blaming him. Wouldn't be shocked if that was the alternate ending on the Blu-Ray or something. It just really went against that, in a good way. Our hero wins. And, being that I'm a horror fan, guys tend to die a lot in horror flicks, even if they're the protagonist at times. Dads, bfs/hubbies maybe get to survive if they're the SO of the Final Girl, the female protagonist that'll win the day at the end against the maniac or creature.

But yeah, don't get me wrong, I wasn't not noticing that it was done before. Invasion of the Body Snatchers kinda thing, sure. But more specifically Stepford Wives. Except instead of patriarchal control, it was gentrification (nutshelling both films a bit). It was just well acted and the characters convincing, albeit still frustrating at times. Though if characters don't make mistakes, it'd be a short film. Heh. And that frustration it gives you (in that way) is a positive. You care and so the characters bug you when they drop the ball.

To be fair, the hype wasn't high for me. I'd just heard Peele was doing a comedy when I saw the trailer (which makes it look extra silly and so I and others in the comments thought it was a legit comedy bc it's too on the nose and over-the-top) and I'm kind of a fan of his and was curious about this. To be fair, though, the film itself was actually kinda silly, but it seemed intentional. And I'm not talking his TSA friend that was meant for levity, partly his attitude but mostly his on-point sense-talking. He was the audience. I like when they put in a character that represents the audience. Oddly, they played it sideways. In comedy routines, there's the straight man and the wild man. And the wild man in this (goofy guy) made the most sense, whereas the straight man was not making sense of it quick enough. There's little touches. Though you're not wrong. This is a been-there/done-that with a quite a few (horror) movie fans.






Toad Licker said:


> How I Live Now


This seems really cool. I'm just learning about this. I'll have to watch it. Interesting plot. And Ronan is a good actor.



green9206 said:


> Peter Jackson King Kong. Great movie. 8/10.


Great film. Reminds me that I need to see Kong: Skull Island. Not sure if I'll wait or not, though I'm sure a large portion of the film's goodness is seeing it on the big screen. I'll wait and see. Need to see Belko Experiment.


----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P.D.



JustThisGuy said:


> This seems really cool. I'm just learning about this. I'll have to watch it. Interesting plot. And Ronan is a good actor.


Ronan was the only reason I watched it. I've liked her ever since I saw her in Hanna.

The plot was interesting. Not a bad movie overall. I might have liked it more but I'm not as into love stories as I used to be.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001

Logan.....not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## IcedOver

The two movies of Jordan Vogt-Roberts, a guy with a long hipster beard:

_The Kings of Summer_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail - This was average. It's about three teens who build a ramshackle house in the middle of the woods in order to get away from their dysfunctional homes. The cast is good and the outdoors photography excellent, but the plot goes awry two thirds of the way through, and the movie becomes pretty unsatisfying.

_Kong: Skull Island_ in 3D - Again, average, but pretty fun generally. I liked the Kong design. It's pretty much on par with other films of its ilk. It has some good gore, but I was hoping that it would be even more outrageous than it was. The mandatory SJW-approved "diverse" cast is present.


----------



## TryingMara

The Heat


----------



## boymeetsworld

Silence (2016) - 10/10.


----------



## ShadowAnubis

Train to Busan. Good zombie flick. You can own it in HD for 99 cents on Amazon right now. Or if you have Netflix, you can get it there, but buying the film will make it part of your permanent collection.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...9P4J5&linkId=5729b9b4998225a1fbfb5b7ffa69daa0



HTML:


 [URL=//ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com/widgets/q?ServiceVersion=20070822&OneJS=1&Operation=GetAdHtml&MarketPlace=US&source=ac&ref=tf_til&ad_type=product_link&tracking_id=best03057-20&marketplace=amazon&region=US&placement=B01N49P4J5&asins=B01N49P4J5&linkId=b40f0b577ed8c895ef320c0593d02390&show_border=false&link_opens_in_new_window=false&price_color=333333&title_color=0066c0&bg_color=ffffff]//ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com/widgets/q?ServiceVersion=20070822&OneJS=1&Operation=GetAdHtml&MarketPlace=US&source=ac&ref=tf_til&ad_type=product_link&tracking_id=best03057-20&marketplace=amazon&region=US&placement=B01N49P4J5&asins=B01N49P4J5&linkId=b40f0b577ed8c895ef320c0593d02390&show_border=false&link_opens_in_new_window=false&price_color=333333&title_color=0066c0&bg_color=ffffff[/URL]


----------



## HenDoggy

ShadowAnubis said:


> Train to Busan. Good zombie flick. You can own it in HD for 99 cents on Amazon right now. Or if you have Netflix, you can get it there, but buying the film will make it part of your permanent collection.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...9P4J5&linkId=5729b9b4998225a1fbfb5b7ffa69daa0
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [URL=//ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com/widgets/q?ServiceVersion=20070822&OneJS=1&Operation=GetAdHtml&MarketPlace=US&source=ac&ref=tf_til&ad_type=product_link&tracking_id=best03057-20&marketplace=amazon&region=US&placement=B01N49P4J5&asins=B01N49P4J5&linkId=b40f0b577ed8c895ef320c0593d02390&show_border=false&link_opens_in_new_window=false&price_color=333333&title_color=0066c0&bg_color=ffffff]//ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com/widgets/q?ServiceVersion=20070822&OneJS=1&Operation=GetAdHtml&MarketPlace=US&source=ac&ref=tf_til&ad_type=product_link&tracking_id=best03057-20&marketplace=amazon&region=US&placement=B01N49P4J5&asins=B01N49P4J5&linkId=b40f0b577ed8c895ef320c0593d02390&show_border=false&link_opens_in_new_window=false&price_color=333333&title_color=0066c0&bg_color=ffffff[/URL]


I recommended that movie to people a couple of pages back lmao. I think u can watch it on YouTube.


----------



## unemployment simulator

it was great! (it was manhunter directors cut ftr)


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker

Carried Away


----------



## Kevin001

The Purge Anarchy (currently)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Assassin's Creed

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Brimstone.*

Not a bad movie. Guy Pierce was good as the preacher. Underrated actor for sure.

This is a good movie for Athiest, to reinforce their belief that religion is bad.

*The Plan Z.*

Another average zombie movie...yay...

*
Rules of attractions.*

^This one was ****ed up.


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## SouthWest

Currently watching _Fight Club_ (1999). I've seen it at least 50 times.


----------



## HenDoggy

Primer 

I have no idea what happened but I wasn't really paying attention lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Hostage


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them. I love this movie. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> Primer
> 
> I have no idea what happened but I wasn't really paying attention lol


Pretty overhyped scifi indie. Ruined it for me. The characters were uninteresting and the dialogue felt like I was watching a college assignment to make a short film that was more about shooting angles and such, and not really bein graded on acting or story.

It's theme is clever. Not so much the plot. But you can map out the whole time traveling and it makes sense. As in lack of a paradox. So that's...neat. But not that entertaining, imho.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Claim


----------



## cosmicslop

Finally saw Get Out. 

What we learned after some discussion is not to date rich white girls.


----------



## f1ora

10 Things I Hate About You

still pretty funny


----------



## HenDoggy

JustThisGuy said:


> Pretty overhyped scifi indie. Ruined it for me. The characters were uninteresting and the dialogue felt like I was watching a college assignment to make a short film that was more about shooting angles and such, and not really bein graded on acting or story.
> 
> It's theme is clever. Not so much the plot. But you can map out the whole time traveling and it makes sense. As in lack of a paradox. So that's...neat. But not that entertaining, imho.


Yeah, I was expecting something better. The dialogue seemed forced lol I like the concept and everything but it didn't captivate me at all like a time travel movie should.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight (1998 )


----------



## SouthWest

HenDoggy said:


> Yeah, I was expecting something better. The dialogue seemed forced lol I like the concept and everything but it didn't captivate me at all like a time travel movie should.


I like _Primer_ a lot, but I think Shane Carruth's second film, _Upstream Color_, is even better.

My dad, my brother and I just had a double bill: _Edge of Tomorrow_ (2014) and _127 Hours_ (2010)


----------



## Ape in space

I saw the Silent Hill movie on Netflix. I had actually forgotten that Silent Hill was a video game (I've never played it), so when I saw it there, I thought it was a famous horror movie. So I watched it, not expecting anything except a horror movie. I thought it was really awesome, despite some of the reviews. It was especially chilling after the movie was over, considering the ending. It's still giving me chills 3 days later.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Gaslight (1944)
Not only it has great aestetics, it also shows a form of psychological manipulation that was called after this film.
If we talk about groups of people then many men use it regularly against women and not only in close relationships.


----------



## TryingMara

Kong: Skull Island


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## wmu'14

Psycho (1960)
Wow. This movie is excellent. Anthony Perkins is perfect as Norman Bates. These days in many stories, the villain was originally good, or we get to see their point of view so maybe they aren’t so evil, or the villain is faceless like so many other horror movies. This movie explains it differently: He’s just flat-out messed up. Really enjoy the 180 twist halfway thru. Both ‘plots’ had me gripped and wouldn’t let go until the end. Only negative I can really think of is the end where the psychologist says many things we the viewer already know. 

5/5


Strangers on a Train (1951)
Wasn’t as good as I was hoping. Thought it’d be like Psycho where we get to see what makes Bruno tick. For example, I wish we would’ve actually seen more of Bruno’s relationship with his father. We only get a couple brief scenes of that. That being said, Robert Walker plays him excellently, stealing the scene every scene he’s in. The initial carnival sequence with Bruno stalking Miriam is perfect. 

4/5

Battle of Rogue River (1954)
I like Westerns with the wars against the Indians, so I liked this one. Like how the main villain is actually Wyatt.

4/5 

In Her Shoes (2005)
Cameron Diaz fan here. Kind of slow, but I liked the message.

3/5


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Why Him?


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## IcedOver

"Donnie Darko" (theatrical version) in the theater for its re-release. I'd been to it in the same theater three years ago, but then it was Blu-ray projection with their older projector which was pretty dim. This was in DCP with their newer projector. Before the movie, and then as people left, a guy dressed as Frank skulked around.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Life(2017)

what a pile of ****.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serial Mom


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Rogue One A Star Wars Story


----------



## Toad Licker

Popeye (1980)


----------



## IcedOver

"Logan" -- It's okay, could easily have been twenty minutes shorter. This line is heard in the film: "We have to stop them before they get to the border." The border referenced is the Canadian. It's never stated why they need to be stopped, but it's certainly an anomaly in this day and age that a border is respected.


----------



## Classified

Ghost In The Shell

It should win some awards for special effects.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Quarries.*

heh. It was okay...

*XX*

I liked this one. The three horror short stories were interesting. I like the second one the most.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## Toad Licker

It Follows (2014)


----------



## Fever Dream

Your Name


----------



## Nelbow

The Lobster. Quite a strange film.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Crucible (1996)


----------



## SouthWest

_The Red Turtle_ (2016) - it was surreal but it still made me cry.


----------



## Toad Licker

Secret Cutting (2000)


----------



## Kevin001

The Notebook....its been a minute.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Varsity Blues


----------



## Xenacat

The Exorcist- classic


----------



## IcedOver

"The Box" -- I went to this in the theater and decided to revisit on Blu-ray from Netflix. I found it no better or worse than 7.5 years ago. Richard Kelly is such a disappointment after "Donnie Darko". This movie has some interesting things going on, but Kelly fails to bring it together, and it's way too heavy handed.


----------



## IcedOver

Toad Licker said:


> Secret Cutting (2000)


I was just thinking about this movie the other day for some reason. Another similar one is "The Choking Game" from a few years ago. Solid "problem" stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

Casualties of War


----------



## wmu'14

Silver Linings Playbook (2012)
This is heralded as a great Jennifer Lawrence movie, but I think Bradley Cooper is the real star. My roommate had bipolar and I thought of him a lot while watching. He is perfect in the role. Gets a little slow, but picks up again at the dance sequence and finishes strong.

4/5

The Stanford Prison Experiment (2015)
I’ve been interested in unethical experiments that have been performed (truth is stranger then fiction), and stumbled across this movie. Originally I was uninterested in watching because I thought a documentary would better explain it. I was wrong. After some research, this movie is almost exactly like how the actual experiment really went, bar the physical violence. Very chilling when you stop and think about it.

5/5

Unsullied (2014)
Apparently inspired by a true story. Can’t find what that true story was though.

3/5


----------



## Aesandiril

Mirror Mirror - 7/10
Maleficent - 9/10
Beauty and the Beast - 10/10
Forrest Gump - 8/10
Doctor Strange - 9/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## SouthWest

_Ivan's Childhood_ (1962) - Film4 is having an Andrei Tarkovsky season and I've been meaning to watch his films for a long time. This was the first of seven they're playing each week.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tommy Boy


----------



## TryingMara

Face/Off


----------



## Aesandiril

E.T.(1982) 8/10
Beetle Juice (1988) 8/10


----------



## f1ora

The Outsiders


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here Alone.


----------



## kivi

Koolhaas Houselife


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## The Enemy Within

Brimstone (2016) Great acting/Cinematography. Shocking and provocative. Weird, really.


----------



## SouthWest

_Ida_ (2014) and _Andrei Rublev_ (1966)


----------



## Toad Licker

Walking Tall (1973)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Capture Kill Release.

An interesting and disturbing movie.


----------



## SouthWest

_Wake in Fright_ (1971) and _Populaire_ (2012) - I usually don't watch romantic movies but _Populaire_ really surprised me.


----------



## Nekomata

Ghost in the Shell (2017)
Moana (2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely (1991)


----------



## karenw

Coming to America


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Don't hang up.*

heh. It was kind of bad. I was rooting for the villain all the way.

*We go on.*

This one was good. Not on the Sixth Sense level, but still worth a watch. The main character was the most interesting part, as he was a very ordinary guy full of fears with agoraphobia and the fear of death.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien from L.A.


----------



## HenDoggy

The Girl with All the Gifts (2016) it was ok... reminded me of last of us lol

The purge (2013) sooo sooo bad.


----------



## vela

Suicide Squad


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## SunshineSam218

Zodiac ((2007))


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Belko Experiment.

Battle Royale at the office, but it's far from being as good as BR was.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## SouthWest

_Corman's World: Exploits of a Hollywood Rebel_ (2011)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## ShadowOne

was really good


----------



## SouthWest

_The Great Wall_ (2017) and _Drew: The Man Behind the Poster_ (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## karenw

My Best Friends Wedding


----------



## wmu'14

Rush Hour (1998 )
Really liked this movie. Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker are hilarious, and the stunts are very creative. I recommend it.

5/5

Rush Hour 2 (2001)
Dull, too much like the first one, not very funny. Average at best.

3/5

The Punisher (2004)
Check out this movie if you’re interested in a darker spin on Marvel. A combo of Wolverine, Deadpool, and Batman. Saint’s death was epic. Shame a sequel was never made.


5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Conversations with Other Women


----------



## Kevin001

PET (2016).....meh could of been better.


----------



## HenDoggy

The eyes of my mother (2016) this is a 5/10 average horror movie with some stylistic flare. Overall I wish the characters where developed more esp the relationship between the mother and daughter.

Inherent Vice (2014) 7/10 i only watched half of it. So far so good. It doesn't hurt that Joanna newsom is doing the narration and soundtrack is spot on. I like the settle humor they've got going on throughout the film.



Kevin001 said:


> PET (2016).....meh could of been better.


IKR, I felt that movie had potential. Some parts where laughable.


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> IKR, I felt that movie had potential. Some parts where laughable.


Yeah could of been much more.


----------



## komiromibu30

The girl who lept threw time. Anime movie.


----------



## Jamesmatt

Last night watched a survival movie "The Life of PI"


----------



## catcharay

Fast and the furious. Liked it except for the so many celebrity cameos.. for real was that necessary?


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## Tongue Twisted

ShadowOne said:


> was really good


ooo that soundtrack was beastly.

It doesn't sound like something I'd watch, but _Remains of the Day_ was good. I really liked Anthony Hopkins character although he really can't shake off that serial killer look.


----------



## HenDoggy

Neon Demon. What a load of bollocks.


----------



## Mc Borg

HenDoggy said:


> Neon Demon. What a load of bollocks.


Lol, that was pretty much my opinion of it. Visually it had some ****, but I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Greys0n

Brimstone, great actors play and plot, 10/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Darby O'Gill and the Little People


----------



## SparklingWater

started watching hidden figures, but had to leave, was good so far.


----------



## wmu'14

Daredevil (2003)
Recently I watched and enjoyed The Punisher. Another underlooked Marvel movie is Daredevil. I enjoyed his powers. I have family that is blind too. The ‘lead supervillain killed the lead superhero’s family before they met’ has been done too many times and is my only criticism of the movie.

5/5

Elektra (2005)
Nice seeing a female superhero for once. I also enjoyed the fight with Kirgi. Kind of dull, though. 

3/5

Jacob (1994)
A fairly straight adaptation of the Genesis account. Plus Sean Bean.

5/5


----------



## Tongue Twisted

HenDoggy said:


> Neon Demon. What a load of bollocks.





Mc Borg said:


> Lol, that was pretty much my opinion of it. Visually it had some ****, but I wasn't impressed.


I watched this last night too. I was impressed by its aesthetics and soundtrack. Its dream-like and mysterious style had my attention, but it lost its appeal halfway through since there was a real lack of substance. I didn't like the direction it took and thought it got out of hand.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

10 Things I Hate About You. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## SouthWest

_Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2_ - lot of laughs and lots of emotion. Compared to the first movie it's not as strong, but only slightly. Yondu has the best line of the whole movie, it had everyone in my screening splitting their sides.


----------



## catcharay

Get out. This was equivalent to my expectations (based on imdb rating). It was so creepily-good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Heat


----------



## IcedOver

"Neighbor" on DVD from Netflix. This movie pretty much sucked. It's a horror movie about an unnamed b!tch in her 20s who is given no motivation, who just goes around torturing and killing people in their homes. She shows up in the home of a slacker played by Neve Campbell's brother (he and the actress who plays the killer got married, I read), he wakes up tied up, and she tortures him with a drill to the feet, a dental pick through the cheek, ripping out a fake kneecap, and other stuff. I'm fine with movies like this in theory, but this one has too many ultra-stupid moments.


----------



## Fever Dream

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## Kevin001

The Best of Me (currently).....I forget how sad the ending is.



Fever Dream said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


As good as the first?


----------



## Fever Dream

Kevin001 said:


> As good as the first?


I'd say that it was about the same, or maybe a little better. It gave something that is a little different from the first film, and yet follows up well on that films threads.


----------



## Kevin001

Fever Dream said:


> I'd say that it was about the same, or maybe a little better. It gave something that is a little different from the first film, and yet follows up well on that films threads.


Oh wow sweet


----------



## Folded Edge

Split - not bad, defo the best M. Night Shyamalan film in a long time. Kinda interesting that he has just announced the completion of the script for 'Glass' the sequel to Unbreakable and Split - not holding my breath though. 


Colossal - utter ****e, what did I just sit through? What was the moral of the story, WTF was the point?????


----------



## Toad Licker

GoodFellas


----------



## TryingMara

The Purge


----------



## Fever Dream

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## SouthWest

_Solaris_ (1972) and _Calvary_ (2014)


----------



## Jamesmatt

catcharay said:


> Fast and the furious. Liked it except for the so many celebrity cameos.. for real was that necessary?


Great one! I also have seen this.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## IcedOver

Folded Edge said:


> Split - not bad, defo the best M. Night Shyamalan film in a long time. Kinda interesting that he has just announced the completion of the script for 'Glass' the sequel to Unbreakable and Split - not holding my breath though.
> 
> Colossal - utter ****e, what did I just sit through? What was the moral of the story, WTF was the point?????


I liked "Split" as well. It's typical Shyamalan -- goofy and off balance. The "Glass" film seems like it could be pretty interesting with super-psycho bad guy going up against David Dunn. I don't like the fact that Mr. Glass probably has a big role because it'll just be another excuse for Jackson to shout.

I'm tentatively planning to go to "Colossal" this week, and just watched two of Nacho Vigalondo's previous films -- "Timecrimes" and "Extraterrestrial". Both were completely inconsequential. "Timecrimes" is pretty much a rip-off of "Primer" in terms of its core time travel idea.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian (1982)


----------



## IcedOver

_Gifted_ (2017) - This isn't a movie I was looking to go to, but it's a Marc Webb movie, and I sometimes follow even some marginal or hack directors if I've been to one of their movies. He made the two _Amazing Spider-Man_ movies, and you have to love a guy named Webb who directs a Spider-Man movie. He also kind of got a raw deal from Sony when his iteration was canceled (even though those movies had lots of problems). At any rate, _Gifted_ isn't half bad. It's a pretty predictable and paint-by-numbers deal, but sometimes that's not awful. Chris Evans is pretty good, and the kid is really good and gives a performance that doesn't make you want to shoot yourself like most child actors do.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## Toad Licker

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## IcedOver

_Colossal_ - I liked this. It's a pretty fun film -- not a revelation by any means, but solid. I rented Nacho Vigalondo's three previous films (_Timecrimes_, _Extraterrestrial_ and _Open Windows_) prior to going, and all of them fall into the totally inconsequential/marginally sucky range. _Colossal_ is much better. Without revealing too much, Vigalondo mentioned in an interview that the film has aspects of his own life, and you can tell that he was an alcoholic himself or knew someone who was.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ghost in the Shell.

It was very inferior compared to the original anime, but even i gotta admit they did it as best as they could. It was kind of decent for an anime to movie adaptation.

What was missing the most was the amazing atmosphere and music. They didn't manage to recreate that and the movie feels empty because of it.

And I don't understand why they changed the story so much.


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> _Colossal_ - I liked this. It's a pretty fun film -- not a revelation by any means, but solid. I rented Nacho Vigalondo's three previous films (_Timecrimes_, _Extraterrestrial_ and _Open Windows_) prior to going, and all of them fall into the totally inconsequential/marginally sucky range. _Colossal_ is much better. Without revealing too much, Vigalondo mentioned in an interview that the film has aspects of his own life, and you can tell that he was an alcoholic himself or knew someone who was.


Pretty fun and solid. Really? The secondary characters actions make absolutely no sense, his actions are utterly without reason or explanation.


* *





His actions as an adult have no conceivable explanation apart from line at the end that he hated himself. How? Why? No hint of a reason for him being revealed as a self hating ******* - what jealousy? This simply doesn't cut it as an explanation. His utter failing as a likeable character in the end is not explained.

His actions as a kid could be kind of passed off as being scumbag kid behaviour but again no real reason, history or explanation is given.

As for the alcoholic stuff about he director, the representation of the affliction must be that of a privileged, rich, white persons kid-on version of the addiction. The fact the central character bounced around without paying her way all the while having a massive empty house in the suburbs to fall back on when ever it suited her - is insane. 
I can tell you through personal, along with family and friends experiences of alcoholism and addiction that as a premiss is utter bollocks.

Utterly ironic considering you shot down Arrival as a chickfilck but consider this as 'solid and fun' something other than what is - a lame, comic, sci-fi romcom.

I do wonder what your response would have been had I not already stated my opinion on this flick.... ach nah man, I don't really


----------



## IcedOver

Folded Edge said:


> Pretty fun and solid. Really? The secondary characters actions make absolutely no sense, his actions are utterly without reason or explanation.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His actions as an adult have no conceivable explanation apart from line at the end that he hated himself. How? Why? No hint of a reason for him being revealed as a self hating ******* - what jealousy? This simply doesn't cut it as an explanation. His utter failing as a likeable character in the end is not explained.
> 
> His actions as a kid could be kind of passed off as being scumbag kid behaviour but again no real reason, history or explanation is given.
> 
> As for the alcoholic stuff about he director, the representation of the affliction must be that of a privileged, rich, white persons kid-on version of the addiction. The fact the central character bounced around without paying her way all the while having a massive empty house in the suburbs to fall back on when ever it suited her - is insane.
> I can tell you through personal, along with family and friends experiences of alcoholism and addiction that as a premiss is utter bollocks.
> 
> Utterly ironic considering you shot down Arrival as a chickfilck but consider this as 'solid and fun' something other than what is - a lame, comic, sci-fi romcom.
> 
> I do wonder what your response would have been had I not already stated my opinion on this flick.... ach nah man, I don't really


And I know you . . . how? I only vaguely recognize your user name. The fact that you hold some kind of grudge from whatever argument from like a half year ago says more about you than me.

The movie isn't about alcoholism specifically but about people who are innately cruel versus those who are just troubled. Gloria has a problem and causes hardships for those around her because of it. This is magnified in the monster's unknowing stumbling around which accidentally kills many people. Oscar, though, is a sociopath, and was as a kid when he destroyed the project. He desires to destroy and gets off on the pain he causes. Doesn't matter if they're your hated evil, "privileged" (quickly becoming the single most tired word) white people. They can still deal with issues, and the filmmaker is pointing out a divide between people who act ugly and those who are ugly. Again, it's not some great work by any means, but I found it clever and engaging.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## Kevin001

Guardians of the Galaxy 2.....I was disappointed. Baby Groot was cute though.


----------



## herk

The Lost City of Z

beautiful


----------



## Were

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## SouthWest

_Stalker_ (1979) - I'm now halfway through my Andrei Tarkovsky season.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## HenDoggy

Fat Girl (2001) 6/10 WTF!?!


----------



## unemployment simulator

dead or alive-

takashi miike 1999, its quite violent and weird but tame by his standards. the ending was completely bonkers though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Grease.


----------



## EmyMax

"The Hangover"
To this day it still makes me laugh my axx off.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Void

A very H.P Lovecraft kind of movie. It reminded me of *In the Mouth of Madness* a bit.
I liked it, even if it could have been better.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lovely Bones


----------



## HenDoggy

Mad Max Fury Road (2015) 8/10 Damn good action sequences. I have to watch it again.


----------



## Reset Button

*Get Out* -* 7/10* - It's similar to another movie I won't mention. It had an old movie atmosphere even though it's current. Enjoyable and thought provoking story. Mystery/Horror/Comedy

*The Invisible Guest* - *8/10 * (Spanish- has subtitles) -excellent movie, got to watch twice. mystery/drama/thriller.


----------



## Toad Licker

Continental Divide


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## wmu'14

Valkyrie (2008
Story wont get mentioned in school history books, but a story that should be told nonetheless. Picks up after the bomb goes off. Lot of people will see it because of Tom Cruise, but also stars Kenneth Branagh, Bill Nighy, Eddie Izzard, and Terence Stamp. 

4/5

Just Go With It (2011)
I actually really liked this movie. Thought Jennifer Aniston was excellent, and Adam Sandler did a decent enough job. I recommend it.

4/5

The Fantastic 4 (2005)
Seen this movie a few times, but the first time I’ve seen the Extended Edition. Starts slow and cheesy, but picks up after they gain their powers. I liked the ‘learning to work together as a team’ in this better than in The Avengers. The Thing and Human Torch are my favorites, but Reed Richards was portrayed as an incompetent scientist, and Sue Storm was, well, invisible.

4/5 

The Fantastic 4: Rise of the Silver Surfer (2007)
Felt like a B-movie. Dr. Doom felt shoe-horned in and there wasn’t any characterization. The Silver Surfer and Galactus were okay. I liked how the inside of Galacatus’s cloud looked like a face. A better depiction of Reed Richards too.

3/5


----------



## SouthWest

_Mirror_ (1975) - this one's tricky to describe or appraise. It definitely merits a rewatch.

I've got _Batman and Bill_ and Jordan Peele's _Get Out_ to watch over the weekend. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## TryingMara

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Fever Dream

Star Wars (1977). The orginal non-special version.


----------



## cigpk

*The Devil's Candy* - I absolutely loved it. If you love metal/hard rock and horror movies then it's right up your alley.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Surveillance* (2008 )

I liked it. The ending was very sad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Get out.

predictable garbage, and kind of awkward to get through.


----------



## HenDoggy

Suicide Squad (2016) 3/10 now this was garbage haha

Delicatessen (1991) 9/10 One of my all time favorites.



Scrub-Zero said:


> Get out.
> 
> predictable garbage, and kind of awkward to get through.


I wouldn't say it was garbage(compared to some other horror films). but very overrated


----------



## Toad Licker

Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Panic Room


----------



## Chasingclouds

Event Horizon... but I didn't finish all of it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Restraint (2008 )


----------



## wmu'14

Miracles From Heaven (2016)
One of the better Christian drama movies. Doesn’t get too preachy till the end. No matter what you believe, her story is incredible.

4/5

300 (2006)
Have seen pieces of this before. Epic and entertaining. For some reason I had thought the 300 Spartans killed Xerxes and won the battle LOL. Really like the ‘ancient history with a smidgeon of fantasy because items we now consider fantastical were ‘real’ back then, similar to Game of Thrones. Would be nice to see more movies like that.
(Looks like the actress that plays the Queen also plays Cersei LOL)

5/5

Lost in Translation (2003)
I was told it wasn’t funny and pointless.
It wasn’t funny and pointless. 

3/5


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hush --2008

Boring movie...I'm surprised i finished it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-***


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Savageland(2015)*

A zombie movie done documentary style. Wasn't too bad actually.

*Southbound(2015)*

Great movie. Strange and cool. I loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-*** 2


----------



## SouthWest

_The Death of "Superman Lives": What Happened?_ (2015) - I'm still not convinced a 90s Nicolas Cage/Tim Burton Superman would have been any good, but the stories about what could have from been from those behind-the-scenes are fascinating.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Haute Tension(2003)*

Strange that I've never seen this movie before. It was excellent with a lot of gore and a story that made no sense.

Since this one was so good i'm gonna go ahead and watch *Ils(Them)* right now, which was another french horror movie recommendation.


----------



## SouthWest

Triple bill: _Spectral_ (2016), _Poltergeist_ (1982), and _Nightcrawler_ (2014)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## SouthWest

_In the Heat of the Night_ (1967) - Sidney Poitier and Rod Steiger are awesome together.


----------



## ShadowOne

one of those random dumb movies i watch like once a year. but i love it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Ils(Them)

It was recommended on a french horror movie list. But man, it was kind of mediocre. I was expecting better than this. Ah well.

That huge house was kind of cool though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## IcedOver

Toad Licker said:


> Edge of Madness


With (all of) the gorgeous Caroline Dhavernas? Pretty good movie.


----------



## IcedOver

_Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2_ in 3D. It's just . . . I don't know. It's good and sporadically fun, but just like the first one, Gunn and his Marvel Studios overlords refuse to really take things into _too_ goofy or bizarre a place. They're beholden to Marvel Studios' overall story and feel, and that includes space chase after space chase, typical story beats, etc. I can't say too much bad about these Marvel Studios films because nothing about too many of them has been glaringly awful. They're just so safe because they want to follow the same money-making formula that's been working for nine years.


----------



## Williamsmith17

Dictatorship


----------



## rahzim

Guardians of the Galaxy 2. Does anyone else ever go to the movie theater, sit in the car for a few minutes, then decide they'd rather not watch the movie and drive back home? I do that all the time now.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

Masterminds wasn't funny. I sat through it, though.


Los Nadie (The Nobodies) was alright. It's style reminded me of Kids and Clerks a bit. It's mumblecore, arguably, which I usually dislike, but I got into the flick.


King Arthur: Legend of The Sword was fun for a movie that plays like video game cutscenes. There were even power-up moments for Arthur with Excalibur (showing flashbacks with his father using it, like a basis-for-abilities intro to a game). And not only a boss but a boss that has a final form. Lol.


Fantastic Beasts & Where to Find Them was...alright. Porpentina and Credence were cool. The character of Jacob was our straight man that interchanged with Newt as wild man, depending on the scenes. I liked how he represented the audience, for the most part. Newt wasn't that interesting to me, honestly. It'll be a franchise, sure, but will it burn itself out? Could. They were going for a trilogy, but now a pentology. Hope it doesn't go Pirates, but it easily could. How many times can you talk about made up beasts that also weren't all that fantastical, imo?


----------



## Toad Licker

I, Robot


----------



## Kevin001

The Fault in Our Stars (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## Overdrive

Lebanon


----------



## Toad Licker

Benny & Joon


----------



## Spindrift

_Alien: Covenant_

This movie was a response to _Prometheus_ in a lot of ways. More than just being a sequel, it felt like a righting of the ship. _Covenant_ felt a little too safe and familiar at times, in the same way that _The Force Awakens_ did, but it was a welcome attempt.

The more I watch _Prometheus_, the more I dislike it. Or maybe it's Damon Lindelof that I don't care for. The film aspired to these lofty and heady heights that it never succeeded in reaching, only making us mad at its convolutedness (_*cough*Lost*cough*_). If you look back at the Alien franchise, it was never about high-minded science fiction - _Alien_ was a monster flick in space, and _Aliens_ was that same idea but turned up to 11. There's the whole matter of execution and the building up of tension, but as far as themes went, they weren't too ambitious.

Enter _Prometheus_.

_Covenant_ tried to mend that situation by often avoiding the sticky mess of questions we had at the end of _Prometheus_ - the Engineers and their motivations were all but ignored, even - and sticking with a more straightforward crew-meets-Alien, Alien-kills-crew type of movie. It still has its share of Greek allegory and Lord Byron quotes, as any good film about aliens exploding out of peoples' chest cavities should, but _Covenant_ felt a hell of a lot more coherent than _Prometheus_ did.

_Covenant_ also has the problem of smart people doing stupid things, but not nearly to the extent that _Prometheus_ did (_RUN TO THE SIDE AND YOU WON'T GET CRUSHED_), and some of it was even understandable and acceptable if you could put yourself in the shoes of the crew for a moment.

Quick notes, because I'm rambling:


Disappointed in Paradise's depiction, if that planet was supposed to be Paradise. I'd always hoped for a H.R. Giger inspired hellscape of dicks and machines as far as the eye could see.
Michael Fassbender is :hb (_Fire. That's fire._)
I'm glad they cut to the floating head as many times as they did. I almost missed it the first three times they showed us.
I'll do the fingering.

I liked it. It had its faults, but I'd call it a good movie, if not a great one. It was an Alien movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Elsewhere (2009)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

10 Cloverfield Lane. That was a awesome movie. I loved it!  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## gthopia94

Just watched "The Dark Knight" last night. IMO Chistian Bale plays the best batman while Heath Ledger exceeds as the Joker.


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## wmu'14

Iron Man (2008 )
Must be my third viewing of this. Overrated, but I enjoyed it this time around. Didn’t find Tony Stark quite as obnoxious as I normally do.

4/5


Iron Man 2 (2010)
Really liked War Machine. The climatic fight at the Expo is great, much bigger than the one in the predecessor. A high 4.

4/5

Thor (2011)
Also must be my third viewing. The whole movie just seems like an Avengers prologue, and the opening battles with the Frost Giants hint at a huge climax with them that never materializes in this installment. I understand Thor’s in exile, but Loki’s dealings in Asgard don’t seem to really connect with what’s going on on Earth. The first act – explaining how and why Thor is banished – is rushed and seems choppy. There’s a deleted scene with Thor and Loki bantering prior to the coronation, and that I felt was much-needed to explain their relationship. I can point to flaws, but it seems too harsh to give it a 3. A low 4.

4/5


----------



## 1ShyKid

Shut In


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Alien: Covenant.*

So glad I "paid" to watch this movie. Give it up, Mr Scott. You can't make a good alien movie anymore. The series should have ended after 3. Even Alien vs Predator was better than this ****.

*A cure for wellness*

Wow... incest and eels. As close as a movie can get to hentai.


----------



## Toad Licker

Clean Slate


----------



## Toad Licker

RV


----------



## Toad Licker

Rust and Bone


----------



## HenDoggy

The Edge of Seventeen (2016) 6/10

Raw (2017) 4/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Angels (1966)


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mutant.

I wasn't expecting much since it's another zombie movie. But it wasn't bad at all. Not as good as La Horde though.


----------



## SouthWest

_David Lynch: The Art Life_ (2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

Freaky Friday (1976)


----------



## SouthWest

_Village of the Damned_ (1960) and _Life_ (2017) - they were better than I was expecting.


----------



## Toad Licker

Can You Feel Me Dancing?


----------



## Xenacat

Wonder Woman


----------



## LonelyLurker

Xenacat said:


> Wonder Woman


Any good?


----------



## Xenacat

LonelyLurker said:


> Any good?


It was a bit over the top but overall good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Willow Creek.*

It started off well, but what the hell was that ending?

*Lake Mungo*

This one was kind of good. Nice story. Nothing is really going on but the movie still pulls you in.


----------



## wmu'14

Sweet Home Alabama (2002)
I usually like rom-coms/romantic-dramas. This one’s boring. 

3/5

Overland Pacific (1954)
Good enough to kill some time.

4/5

Rescue Dawn (2006)
Christian Bale was excellent, and his character’s story is incredible. Makes me wonder why he survived but the others didn’t. Thailand where they filmed it is beautifully dangerous. Really enjoyed the ‘survival in the jungle’ parts, but got bored during the ‘prisoner’ parts. Overall I enjoyed it though.

5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Return to Paradise (1998 )


----------



## Maslow

Nocturnal Animals. The best movie I've seen this year. :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Exhibit A(2007)*

Weird movie. That family went downhill fast :lol

*The Hunter(2013)*

Not a bad movie, at first but it got kind of bad near the end. Kind of wasted my time with this one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Midnight Game.*

I saw this one before but didn't remember. Good movie even if the actors aren't that great.

*Proxy.*

It dragged on on too much. The movie really shows how ****ed up your average people can become.


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Fever Dream

Wonder Woman (2017)


----------



## Toad Licker

It's a Disaster (2012)


----------



## IcedOver

_Alien: Covenant_ - Eh, this was really only a small fraction better than _Prometheus_, which wasn't all that great. The actual alien attacks felt like an afterthought, and were all CGI. You'd think that with old-school Scott back, they'd bring out a man in a suit, but this is just insubstantial animation. It's pretty much _Alien_ but with the planet visit taking up three quarters of the film run time, then with the philosophical implications of _Prometheus_ tossed in.


----------



## catcharay

Life. This movie has disturbing and queasy alien scenes, but I liked the concept.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder Woman....it was so good!


----------



## SouthWest

_Nocturnal Animals_ (2016)

I'm seeing _Wonder Woman_ on Sunday. My brother loved it, and he's hard to impress, so I'm really excited.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Somanybooksolittletime

Wayne's World


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Midnight Special."

(Hm, might come back and write a mini review later. Haven't done that in a while within this thread, lol.)


----------



## HenDoggy

It comes at night(2017) 5/10 what was the point of this except to make the audience depressed? Lol


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Toad Licker

First Blood


----------



## SouthWest

_Wonder Woman_ (2017) - finally a DCEU movie that isn't a miserable mess. Warner Bros. should just focus on making all-women superhero movies: Wonder Woman, Birds of Prey, Batgirl, etc. I'm not really bothered about seeing _The Justice League_.


----------



## HenDoggy

Krisha (2015) 7/10 This was a really good movie. They really did a great job creating a believable story and the acting was great. I'm surprised I like this more then his latest film.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Monster. Well, that was one of the most depressing movies I've seen.

Saving Private Ryan. My first time watching it was like a month ago. It was as good as I expected it to be.

Arrival. Been wanting to see this one for awhile.


----------



## Toad Licker

Chained


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The possession of Micheal King(2014)*

It was okay at best. Definitely won't end up being a classic possession movie.

*Home Movie(2008 )*

Creepy ****ing kids. And the father was annoying as hell.

*The Conspiracy*

Wasn't bad. The truth hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Toad Licker

Overboard


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters


----------



## IcedOver

_Woodchipper Massacre_ on DVD from Netflix DVD.com. This is a DIY/shot-on-S-VHS movie from 1988. It's totally amateurish, but also totally fun.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters II


----------



## SouthWest

_Machete Maidens Unleashed_ (2010) - an entertaining documentary about the Filipino film industry and the movies it made for the American drive-ins and grindhouse theaters. Roger Corman produced a lot of his exploitation movies there in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster's Ball


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Manchester by the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder in the First (1995)


----------



## wmu'14

Batman Begins (2005)
My 3rd viewing of it. This one doesn’t get the acclaim its 2 sequels do, but it’s just as good. I’m a Star Wars fan and Liam Neeson reminds me of what Qui-Gon Jinn would’ve been like had he been evil. Also really like Cillian Murphy as Scarecrow. “It’s not who I am underneath. But what I do. That defines me.”

5/5

The Dark Knight (2008 )
My 3rd viewing of it. Honestly, not as good as I remember it. The quick, choppy cuts between scenes is distracting and gets annoying. I don’t think we get enough of Two-Face. (the 2 villains in this wasn’t handled as well as the 2 or 3 in Batman Begins). We don’t get as much of Bruce Wayne / Batman either. That being said, I really really liked Heath Ledger as The Joker. He steals every scene he’s in. This movie showed just how scary (and not cartoony) someone like The Joker actually would be in real life. He actually gave me a nightmare or 2 when I first saw this, no joke. Honestly, I think one of the reasons people didn’t like Suicide Squad is because you’re following up The Joker’s appearance in this with something completely different. 

5/5

The Dark Knight Rises (2012)
Actually my first full viewing. This is the best one. Happy to see that all of the choppiness of TDK and BB was gone. Bane was perfect. After TDK, realizing that the Joker isn’t in TDKR, it makes me kind of upset we don’t get the Joker in this, but Bane is just a perfect of a villain. Really like that wheezy voice. Really all of the villians in this trilogy make it worth-while. 
I’m happy we got to see more of both Bruce Wayne and Batman in this than TDK as well. Catwoman and Robin were great additions and they didn’t feel tacked on. My favorite aspect of TDKR is that it’s just as much of a sequel to BB as TDK. It connects us back to Batman’s origins as well as his first villain. This might be my favorite Batman movie. (Batman ’89 probably first). 
I don’t like how Alfred is kind of a jerk in this one, and that Bruce basically ends his career as Batman. I would’ve left it more ambiguous if Batman ‘retires’ or not. 

5/5

I rank the trilogy as:
TDKR
BB
TDK


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Houses October built.(2014)*

It wasn't too bad. Kind of interesting to see haunted houses attractions and how far people are willing to go to scare or be scared.

*Exist(2014)*

Meh. A lame movie about a bunch of kids who piss off big foot. To be honest, the kids being so annoying made me root for the Sasquatch.

*Demonic(2015)*

I thought the jumpscare were pretty well done. The rest of the movie like the story kind of sucked. The end was just...what?


----------



## Kevin001

Interstellar (Currently)


----------



## lackofflife

Logan


----------



## sugarsnappea

The Purge: Anarchy. 
I'm not very into horror movies, I get scared super easily. However, this wasn't a very scary movie at all. You know when the jump scares happen. There aren't too many. It seemed more like a thriller imo. Not sure what I'd rate it. Story is decent I suppose.


----------



## cinto

The Belko experiment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cinto

IcedOver said:


> _Alien: Covenant_ - Eh, this was really only a small fraction better than _Prometheus_, which wasn't all that great. The actual alien attacks felt like an afterthought, and were all CGI. You'd think that with old-school Scott back, they'd bring out a man in a suit, but this is just insubstantial animation. It's pretty much _Alien_ but with the planet visit taking up three quarters of the film run time, then with the philosophical implications of _Prometheus_ tossed in.


Yeah, it was pretty bad to me and very long. However, 'Alien' was enjoyable, this one wasn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Dummy (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## kombustible

So I went full emo today and watched this one called _Lamb_

This messed-up guy makes friends with a little girl and takes her on a road trip out to the country and they bond and become bestest buds but then he has to return her to her family and never see her again cause he's 47 and shes 11 and they cry a lot and she's chasing after his car at the very end like a puppy dog. At first I was cringing cause you're not sure how pedo it was gonna get but it turned into this odd, sorta innocent, platonic love story that's nowhere near as Lolita as it sounds. I thought it'd be like _The Woodsman_ but it didn't get super uncomfortable like that and I usually hate dumb sh*t love movies too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Constantine


----------



## thestolentimes

Train to Busan


----------



## Sabk

Get out - it was better than I expected. Freaked me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Norea

Split

I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Toad Licker

Accidents Happen


----------



## Kevin001

Dracula Untold (currently)


----------



## IcedOver

_Monster _(2003) on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I watched it solely because I was planning on going to _Wonder Woman_ from the same director. Wow, this movie pretty much sucks. I'm not overly familiar with the intimate details of the Wuornos case, but this treats her more as a victim, and turns the whole deal into a love story. The victim thing may be the case if she was in fact raped by one or more of these men, but the movie doesn't make her enough of a villain. Typical feminist bullsh!t.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Insatiable(2006)*

Good to see a vampire movie I hadn't seen or heard of before. A bit too comedic for my taste though. But it was cool that Michael Biehn was in this movie.

Definitely worth a watch for vampire fans.


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## SouthWest

_Resident Evil: Vendetta_ (2017) and _Rewind This!_ (2013) - the second is a documentary about the heyday of VHS and the collectors still buying them.


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## The Enemy Within

Courageous (2011)


----------



## thestolentimes

Hidden Figures


----------



## kombustible

_Aliens_ for like the 75th time and then the commentary. God i love that movie. When Ripley goes Rambo at the end and just unloads on the queen full blast is still one of _the_ greatest moments EVER! Originally found the first movie boring as sh*t though, had to mature a bit (ha) to appreciate the original.


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## Toad Licker

Shallow Hal


----------



## Toad Licker

The Equalizer (2014)


----------



## Hollo

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou


----------



## Nitemair13

John Wick Chapter 2. Prefer the first one but still good.


----------



## IcedOver

_Wonder Woman_ in 3D. This was a bit better than I expected. It's better than _Batman v Superman_ and _Suicide Squad_, but not as good as _Man of Steel_. The first half was much better than the plodding latter half. I hated David Thewlis; never liked him.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Neighbor(2016)*

It was intense at times, but nothing special in the end. Kind of a waste.

*Hostage to the Devil(2016)*

Interesting documentary.

*Cold in July(2014)*

Great movie. As good as the first time i saw it.


----------



## melonhead

catcharay said:


> Life. This movie has disturbing and queasy alien scenes, but I liked the concept.


I saw Life the other night. It was an interesting story. It's rumored to be the prequel movie for the upcoming Venom movie. Don't know how true that is, but I can see it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Sound of My Voice


----------



## Toad Licker

The Errand Boy (1961)


----------



## SouthWest

_The Killing Fields_ (1984)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ender's Game (2013)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Ex-Machina
~ Star Trek
~ Star Trek: Into The Darkness 
~ Star Trek: Beyond


----------



## tanukistyle65

Tron legacy


----------



## Toad Licker

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Nekomata

Despicable Me 3.


----------



## Toad Licker

Suspect Zero


----------



## pied vert

My Dinner With Andre (1981) 

This movie was very relatable in lots of subtle ways that I cannot immediately explain, even though I could if I thought about it (but I don't want to). Expressions and things like that from the main character. Bittersweet kind of relatable.

coincidence: someone named Andre started working at my office today


----------



## nietzschemami

Trolls with my little sister *rolls eyes*


----------



## Mc Borg

Young Frankenstein. 

Pretty ****ing funny! I really enjoyed it. I need to watch more Mel Brooks.


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## IcedOver

_The Book of Henry_ - This is a "take the good with the bad" movie. On the one hand, it's an affecting family drama with a rare really good kid actor performance from Jaeden Lieberher. Then it turns into something that's "bad Shyamalan"-level PREPOSTEROUS. I'm talking on the level of _Lady in the Water_/_The Happening_ preposterous, but not supernatural. The plot has more holes than the biggest who-erhouse in the country. If you're ever intending to watch this movie, don't watch the trailer. I had been intending to go to this because the director is Colin Trevorrow, who did the totally average _Jurassic World_ and is going to direct _Star Wars Episode IX_. I caught the trailer in the theater a couple months ago but didn't know it was this movie until the end of the trailer when the title came up. It didn't look good, so I actually watched the trailer instead of looking away. You can extrapolate all the film's plot turns from that trailer; it shows you deep third act stuff.

_47 Meters Down_ - This was really pretty decent. Paintings or movies of deep water, sharks, and sea creatures give me the heebie jeebies, and the shark attacks in this were done very well. Again, the trailer spoils some of these, but I was still caught off guard a couple times by sharks swooping up from the darkness of the water.


----------



## IcedOver

melonhead said:


> I saw Life the other night. It was an interesting story. It's rumored to be the prequel movie for the upcoming Venom movie. Don't know how true that is, but I can see it.


That's not the case. That was just a silly rumor. It's not even made by the same studio.


----------



## melonhead

IcedOver said:


> That's not the case. That was just a silly rumor. It's not even made by the same studio.


Yep. You are right. I normally don't post up or say anything like that without researching it first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Life as a House


----------



## LilMeRich

Men in Black


----------



## wmu'14

Elizabeth (1998 )
I liked this movie. I’m a Game of Thrones fan so this is just kind of a genre I like. I also recommend this movie if you’re a fan of Cate Blanchett, Geoffrey Rush, Richard Attenborough, and Daniel Craig. Lot of big names in this.

5/5

Elizabeth: The Golden Age (2007)
Not as good as the first one. I recommend watching them together, though. 

4/5

Captain America: The First Avenger (2011)
Chris Evans as Captain America and Hayley Atwell as Agent Carter are excellent. I also like how this is a war/period-piece, and that differentiates it from a lot of other superhero movies. Unfortunately, outside of the above 2, the supporting characters are very forgettable. Red Skull wasn’t menacing/threatening enough and Bucky Barnes was very minor. I liked it overall, though. One of the better Phase 1 movies. Wish it got more respect. 

4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Grey's Anatomy: What a Difference a Day Makes


----------



## melonhead

Nerve

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Spawn

This movie's twenty years old and it's pretty lame. I think they should take another try at it in these days of superhero movies. Guillermo del Toro would be the best choice.


----------



## Toad Licker

River's Edge (1986)


----------



## TryingMara

Moana


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Toad Licker

The House of Yes


----------



## melonhead

Hellraiser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismeyo

Jurassic Park!


----------



## Fever Dream

Spiderman Homecoming


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Were

San Andreas Quake, I started watching it thinking it was that movie "San Andreas" with Dwayne Johnson, but turns out this was just a cheap copy of that movie, I watched it anyway, it has a rating of 2/10 in imdb but it wasn't that bad, it was a bit amusing.


----------



## Hollo

Manchester by the Sea


----------



## Kevin001

Boy Next Door (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Shrink (2009)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Static.*

It wasn't too bad. Didn't expect that ending at all.


----------



## Toad Licker

City of Ember


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## Mc Borg

The Duke of Burgundy. 

Great imagery/cinematography. I would comment on the story, but that would spoil it. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## Toad Licker

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The girl with all the gifts.*

I liked this movie. Didn't expect it to be that good when I started watching it, but it definitely picked up later on. Kind of a sad ending though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## missamr

A place in the sun


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Spider-Man Homecoming, I liked it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Potatomaster

Mr. Church. A quite enjoyable movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Hounds of Love(2016)*

It was a very good Australian movie, but a bit hard to watch. I like that the director didn't show a lot of gore and violence and still manage to make you feel all the emotions you'd usually feel with such movies.

Nice ending too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## IcedOver

_Clown_, from Jon Watts, the director of _Spider-Man: Homecoming_, on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. This was average, but definitely could have used a trim down of 10-15 minutes. It's about a man who finds an old-time clown costume in a house he's selling as a realtor. He puts it on, and can't take it, the wig or the nose off. Things get more gruesome from that. The practical makeup effects are pretty decent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sirens


----------



## twitchy666

*the source has run dry*

it did, several times, then reborn, resurrected

where do you get your movies from?


----------



## Mc Borg

Tarkovsky's _The Mirror_.

That was absolutely beautiful! Wow. So many amazing shots. It's going to take a bit to try to figure out the meaning. It's one of those movies where the meaning is secondary to the experience of just taking it in visually. Damn. I loved it.

This might be my favorite scene from any movie:





I need to watch the rest of Tarkovsky's stuff asap (this, Stalker and Solaris have been on my list for ages).


----------



## Arbre

@Mc Borg I recently watched The Mirror too and it was really good. Definitely watch Solaris.


----------



## Toad Licker

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## IcedOver

_Cop Car_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail. Exploring the Cinema of Jon Watts (just kidding), the director of _Spider-Man: Homecoming_ (might go to that this week). _Clown_ was average, but _Cop Car _is pretty decent. The kids are really good and don't make you want to hang yourself. It's just a simple story of two kids who steal a cop car, the wrong cop car.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Low Down (2014), Great.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*I am not a serial killer(2016)*

It was a good movie, right up until that weird ending. Even it wasn't too bad, but I did not expect what was going to happen.


----------



## May19

Just watched Goodfellas today. I actually like it. It's really fun taking an upper div in classic crime cinema. 

I think next week we're watching clockwork orange. I already seen that movie once, and I'm not sure if I'm ready to watch it again haha.


----------



## MakeEatDirt

None for ages. Probably Get Out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## cubsfandave

I saw Dunkirk last night. Real good! Love Christopher Nolan!


----------



## scooby

Saw Dunkirk today at the cinema. Also watched Blade Runner last night.


----------



## Rickets

The 2 most recent Planet of the Apes movies (2011 and 2014). Never thought I'd really get into them but they were both surprisingly excellent.


----------



## SouthWest

_Friday the 13th Part 2_ (1981) - It's definitely in my top three Friday movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Spiderwick Chronicles


----------



## Paper Samurai

Lohikaarme said:


>


I'm always on the look out for good animated stuff :grin2: Is that one any good ?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm always on the look out for good animated stuff :grin2: Is that one any good ?


It's definitely a gorgeous movie, no question, as are all of Makoto Shinkai's films :] It's slightly on the shorter side, about 45 mins if I recall correctly, and not a whole lot is happening plot-wise (the story is focused on the 2 main characters), still I think it's worth checking out for the emotional interactions between the 2 protagonists. If all else fails, every single scene is pure eye candy so you won't be disappointed in that regard.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Almost Mercy 

Well, that was creepy...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Hateful Eight


----------



## Toad Licker

In Good Company


----------



## Paper Samurai

Lohikaarme said:


> It's definitely a gorgeous movie, no question, as are all of Makoto Shinkai's films :] It's slightly on the shorter side, about 45 mins if I recall correctly, and not a whole lot is happening plot-wise (the story is focused on the 2 main characters), still I think it's worth checking out for the emotional interactions between the 2 protagonists. If all else fails, every single scene is pure eye candy so you won't be disappointed in that regard.


 I'll definitely add it to my watch list. It kinda sounds like another film that I've seen recently which I've just realised is by the same director (5 centimeters per second). Short-ish, visually impressive stuff seems to be his cup of tea lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Hateful Eight


I just watched this again too. Thanks for the reminder. It was his inspiration for making Django, right?


----------



## TryingMara

The last few I saw were:
War for the Planet of the Apes
Beauty & the Beast
Despicable Me 3
The Uninvited


----------



## Canadian Brotha

finallyclosed said:


> I just watched this again too. Thanks for the reminder. It was his inspiration for making Django, right?


I don't know the details behind it but this one came out after Django, could have been on the backburner all along though, lots of movie ideas sit untouched for years before they are made. Either way, I laughed like a madman, lol


----------



## wmu'14

The Avengers (2012)
My third viewing. It gets better with each watch. Really enjoy seeing the elements they pulled from each of the first 4. Not much more to say, really. 

4/5 

Here’s how I rank Phase I:
The Incredible Hulk (I liked how it was more of a monster-movie. Felt different from your usual super-hero movie
Captain America: The First Avenger (liked the WWII setting)
The Avengers
Iron Man 2
Thor (felt too much like a prologue to TA)
Iron Man (Tony Stark’s too cocky for me in this)

The Patriot (2000)
Have seen long parts of this before, but this is my first true viewing. 
All the actors do really well. Really, really liked Jason Isaacs (aka Lucious Malfoy) as Tavington. I know some people don’t like historical movies that really aren’t all that historical, but I don’t mind. Also really, really liked John Williams’ score, (I’m a big fan of his) and the swamp base set piece. The final battle makes the whole movie worth it. Wish we had seen more of that. Those goods being said, the movie was a little slow in some places. 

4/5 

Project Nim (2011)
A documentary about a chimpanzee that was taught sign language. The more satisfying plot is what becomes of Nim after he reaches adulthood.

4/5

Flyboys (2006)
My second viewing. The ariel combat action scenes are excellent, including a wide-range of missions: one-on-one dogfights, an attack on a zeppelin, a bombing run, and a couple others. The drama scenes in the middle of the battles aren’t as interesting, and James Franco’s character Rawlings seems to be a Mary Stu. I would’ve preferred the rest of the squadron to be more fleshed out, but we got to know each of them. My big problem with the movie is it’s drama scene to battle scene to drama scene to battle scene, and that gets repetitive. Not sure how that could’ve been spiced up because that’s how these kinds of movies tend to be. Overall though, I liked this movie and recommend it if you’re into war movies.

4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Weeds (2000)


----------



## Gavroche

Dunkirk in IMAX

The most exhilarating time I've ever had in a movie theater. I lament the fact that once this film is out of theaters you will never be able to replicate how you felt in the theater when you watch it at home on blu-ray. It felt like a totally immersive VR experience, you could feel every percussion in your chest, the seat vibrated as if you were in the airplanes. I've never seen anything like that... and it wasn't even in 3D! Nolan has many great qualities, but he nails the last 5-10 minutes of a film better than any director I've ever seen. The Prestige, The Dark Knight, The Dark Knight Rises, Inception, and now Dunkirk all have stunner finales that give you goosebumps or blow your mind. 

4.5/5


----------



## uffi

Stalker


----------



## Toad Licker

Rabbit Hole (2010)


----------



## IcedOver

_Spider-Man: Homecoming_ in 3D. This was actually pretty good, probably the best Spidey movie since _Spider-Man 2_, and one of the better MCU movies. This despite the unwanted, obvious, and oppressive SJW idiocy coursing through it. I didn't like Holland in _Captain America: Civil War_, but he's really good in this. A much more comedic Spidey was the way to go. I liked Maguire and Garfield (and still think the '02 film is the best of the post-2000 crop of superhero movies), but in retrospect, they were a tad too mopey. Holland strikes a good balance. It's sad that some crackpots are actively rooting for this Spidey to be killed off soon to make way for the SJW experiment known as "miles morales." One thing I didn't like about this movie is the fact that the suit was made by Stark. Spidey's suit should be nothing but a body sock, but this is like a fabric Iron Man suit. That fact is a big factor in the plot throughout, and it just didn't feel right.


----------



## Mc Borg

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou.

I did not like it.


----------



## Hollo

The Iron Giant 

then E.T.


----------



## missamr

Gavroche said:


> Dunkirk in IMAX
> 
> The most exhilarating time I've ever had in a movie theater. I lament the fact that once this film is out of theaters you will never be able to replicate how you felt in the theater when you watch it at home on blu-ray. It felt like a totally immersive VR experience, you could feel every percussion in your chest, the seat vibrated as if you were in the airplanes. I've never seen anything like that... and it wasn't even in 3D! Nolan has many great qualities, but he nails the last 5-10 minutes of a film better than any director I've ever seen. The Prestige, The Dark Knight, The Dark Knight Rises, Inception, and now Dunkirk all have stunner finales that give you goosebumps or blow your mind.
> 
> 4.5/5


I had the choice of watching babydriver or Dunkirk and I chose BD . I thought BD was good but your description kinda makes me wish I had chosen Dunkirk that time lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Shot Caller(2017)*

I love prison movies and this one did not disappoint. Great cast of actors too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand by Me


----------



## Scrub-Zero

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Almost Mercy
> 
> Well, that was creepy...


I liked this movie lol.

If you want something in the same vein, check out Alyce Kills


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Scrub-Zero said:


> I liked this movie lol.
> 
> If you want something in the same vein, check out Alyce Kills


I liked it, too. Creepy movies make for perfect horror.

That movie sounds good. I should check it out some time.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Disappearance of Alice Creed


----------



## angelstarr

47 Metres Down


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Mc Borg

Reality (2014)

It's pretty stupid, but I enjoyed it. It's from the same director of Rubber. If you're into mind**** movies, I'd recommend it. I must have been in a weird mood or something, because the concept started to freak me out toward the end, even though it's nothing original. I can't remember the last time that has happened with a movie. Maybe John Dies at the End?


----------



## TryingMara

Uncle Buck


----------



## Toad Licker

Melvin and Howard


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wanderlust


----------



## wmu'14

Revolt at Fort Laramie (1956)
A pretty good Western about how the Civil War divides a company in Wyoming territory.

4/5


Ouija (2014)
I prefer my horrors to be a little more realistic. The backstory with the mom and her daughters sounded like it’d make a better movie then what we got. 

4/5

The Black Dakotas (1954)
I liked all the backstabbing and doublecrossing. 

4/5


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Train to Busan.*

Figured i'd watch it since a few people on this thread said it was a good zombie flick. It didn't disappoint. It dragged a bit at times and felt like it was going nowhere, but still a great movie. Much better than World War Z which is what it reminded me of.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## IcedOver

_Interstellar _on Blu-ray from Netflix mail. When I endured this in the theater, I thought it was one of the worst movies ever made. I have to say that my position has modified somewhat. It's still a deeply flawed and poor movie, but it's not bad to the titanic proportions I had thought previously. Even though it's a cringe-inducing, overwrought, silly, stupid artistic failure (like _Inception_ and _The Dark Knight Rises_ and, to a lesser extent, _The Dark Knight_), it's got enough going for it that I wouldn't lump it in the category of one of the worst ever.


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Spiderman: Homecoming.

They keep going to a younger Spiderman with every movie. What's next, spiderman as toddler going to daycare?


----------



## MobiusX

The Professional


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm in the mood to watch a historical film, one about American politics in specific. Can anyone recommend me one? I'm torn between JFK and Platoon as of right now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Hollo

Happy People: A Year in the Taiga


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Killing Ground(2017)*

Wasn't such a bad Aussie movie. Wolf Creek was much better than this though.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Le Fils de Joseph (2016)


----------



## May19

Lenny (1974) It was really good. Like damn I really liked it


----------



## Alene

The final Master was the last movie I saw back in July. It is a martial arts drama set in the transnational time period of China before World War II. This is a juicy, beach read of a movie, the kind of overstuffed story you’d devour in book form while slumming on the sand under an umbrella.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conquest of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## unemployment simulator

alien covenant - decent imo, think some of the flack is a little unfair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Boy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Harbinger1

dunkirk

expertly shot, but completely uninteresting


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Dark Tower. It was decent. It doesn't hold up to the books, though. I knew it was only going to be an hour and a half, so I went into it knowing it wasn't going to have a dense plot. Some of the CGI wasn't great, the acting was kind of dull, and Eddie and Susannah weren't in it. But I knew they wouldn't be in it before I watched it. I'd give it a 6.5/10. It's been a long time since I've seen an okay movie. Just glad I got to see it but it wasn't horrible, either.


----------



## gamerguy13

The Dark Tower as well. I was entertained so I'm happy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## unemployment simulator

jupiter ascending - bored me.


----------



## catcharay

Dunkirk. Remind me not to go see war movies.


----------



## Mlt18

The Babadook

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*A Beginner's Guide to Snuff(2016)*

Not bad. It made me laugh.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## cinto

Toad Licker said:


> Hanna


I really enjoyed it years ago. Did you like it?


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker

@Overdrive I love that movie! 

Clue


----------



## Chevy396

There but for the grace of God. I probably would have enjoyed it too much.


----------



## LilMeRich

Atomic Blonde in the cinema. 

I'm in love with Charlize Theron again


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## IcedOver

_Death Bed: The Bed That Eats_ (1977) on DVD from Netflix mail service. I rented this a few years ago and decided to give it another whirl. It's a pretty well-made, fun, cruddy little film with imaginative special effects, about a bed inhabited by a demon that eats anything on it.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

LilMeRich said:


> Atomic Blonde in the cinema.
> 
> I'm in love with Charlize Theron again


_That movie was DUTCH!_

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets 3D


----------



## mrzpete

Stargate (1994)


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux



cinto said:


> I really enjoyed it years ago. Did you like it?


Yes, I love it. I watch it way too often along with Serenity and Avatar. Like once a month at least. 

Not sure how I missed you quoting me, I don't seem to have received a message that I had been quoted, odd.


----------



## harrison

Just watched this last night.

I remember reading a review of this that wasn't very favourable back when it came out but I really liked it. It had some great scenes and Ben Affleck was fantastic.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The Lego Batman movie

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## HenDoggy

I, Olga Hepnarova


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## HenDoggy

Dunkirk. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Potatomaster

Taxi Driver


----------



## Toad Licker

Decoding Annie Parker


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Girls Trip. So funny


----------



## ShadowOne

Moonlight






Was really good, especially the acting


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Lines (2010)


----------



## Greys0n

Noctural animals, 10/10 strange and tense movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## SHERains

Doctor Strange

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## RuralJuror

Dunkirk; lived up to the hype, too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Transfiguration(2016)*

It was pretty good, and still a better love story than twilight.


----------



## cinto

Some freaks 2016 




It was annoying me, i stopped halfway


----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> *The Transfiguration(2016)*
> 
> It was pretty good, and still a better love story than twilight.


 i was watching it a few days ago, maybe I'll finish it now


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Chevy396

I'm time traveling to 1991. A little differently than in the movie, but oh well...






This is the only role that Arnold could play perfectly.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*A Dark Song(2016)*

Better than I expected. It dragged on for a while but definitely picked up near the end.


----------



## Herzeleid

Amélie.
It was cute and the visual work was pretty good but I don't think I'll ever watch it again.


----------



## QueenEtna

Last movie I watched was the new Ghostbusters. I know people hate it because it's an all female cast but I really enjoyed it. I also have a crush on the engineer girl lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## IcedOver

_Schizo_ (1976) on DVD from Netflix mail service - This is a boring-as-hell horror mystery.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cas & Dylan


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A History of Violence

It's a good thriller.


----------



## asm3l

rick and morty season 3


----------



## catcharay

Message from the King - Really good
Baywatch - not bad lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

Annabelle : Creation. (2017)


----------



## LilMeRich

Dunkirk. Pretty good but ended very suddenly!

Of to see The Dark Tower on Thurs!


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Charlie's Angels...never gets old to me. I love the over-the-top antics and action sequences.


----------



## saia

The Full Monty


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## IcedOver

_Parts: The Clonus Horror_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. This movie was featured on "MST3K" years ago, and I recall it being a funny episode. However, this movie isn't that bad, certainly not of the usual caliber for that show. It's got a solid science fiction idea that was good enough to be ripped off without credit by Michael Bay's _The Island_ and, possibly, for the novel "Never Let Me Go" (neither of which I've viewed/read, although I keep meaning to read the latter and watch the movie).


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Elizabeth: The Golden Age


----------



## Toad Licker

Bloodsport


----------



## maralb

the illusionist


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Death Note(2017)*


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom

John Wick.


----------



## catcharay

@SCRub_Zero Me too, but I didn't fully enjoy it because I think age has something to do with it.


----------



## Mc Borg

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Death Note(2017)*


This. Pretty terrible imo. =/


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mc Borg said:


> This. Pretty terrible imo. =/


Yes it was.



catcharay said:


> @SCRub_Zero Me too, but I didn't fully enjoy it because I think age has something to do with it.


Yeah it was just a dumbed down edgy movie for the youngins. Real fans of death note will not like this movie much.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Kevin001

Annabelle: Creation.....it was good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Blood Hunt(2017)*

A good Aussie movie. Raw and brutal, just the way a revenge movie should be made.


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Dolittle (1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Gulliver's Travels (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Maslow

Close Encounters of the Third Kind. Pretty cool seeing that again, this time on the big screen, digitally remastered in XD.


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## Seagreens

The Stranger (2015). Hated it, it was aggravating to watch and the characters were unlikable


----------



## wmu'14

Gunpoint (1966)
I don’t really have anything to say about it.

4/5

Iron Man 3 (2013)
I liked the second one, but this one was pretty not good. Another tech company trying to improve humanity but is actually evil and wants revenge? Where have we seen this before? The villain should’ve been the real Mandarin. We should’ve got a story on the real Mandarin. The movie is opened and closed by Tony Stark monologuing, but I didn’t get the sense he changed any or anything at all. It’s ‘let’s defeat this terrorist’, they do, and roll credits. I did like the action sequences likethe attack on Stark’s house, the attack on Air Force One, and the variety of suits attacking the Extemis men. 

3/5 

Thor: The Dark World (2013)
I liked Loki, the humor was excellent, and I like how it didn’t feel so tied to The Avengers like Thor 1 did. The second half seemed rushed. They did all this build-up and then it’s tied together too quickly. Malekith was forgettable. My main criticism is that of Jane. We didn’t really see that much of the Thor/Jane relationship, nor did we see Jane really interacting with Asgard. In fact, she seemed to exist only as a device for the Aether to travel through. 

4/5

The Avengers Phase 2 is when I began to get sick of Marvel because I thought they were just churning out the franchise and milking it by making good movies, no real flaws, but no real weaknesses either. Good, not great. Same formula over and over.


----------



## SPMelly

Harry Potter 3

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Notsodesi

Get out
Nyfes brides 2004
Train to lisbon


----------



## cinto

Whatever happened to Monday


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

'The Machinist' with Christian Bale, 2004. It's the type of movie that ensnares the senses and bewitches you with its crafty Hitchcock-esque cinematography.

Especially enjoyed the use of bass clarinet and washed out colours. You really had the sense of being in Trevor Reznik's shoes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blind Date


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*It Comes at Night(2017)*

It was kind of bad. And someone should have given the story a compass because it didn't know where the hell it was going.


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## Steve French

High Risk, from 1995. I've gone through the classics of Hong Kong action cinema and have had to get into the more obscure. This one is mostly noteworthy for it's character Frankie Lone, a drunk, womanizing, idiot of a martial arts star that claims to do all his own stunts but fails to do so. Even though the character's look and mannerisms are almost all Bruce Lee, the bit of Jackie Chan in there apparently pissed off the star. Great movie though. A low budget Die Hard parody with some awesome action.


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## IcedOver

_Close Encounters of the Third Kind_ in the theater for its re-release. I'm not the hugest fan of this, but it's okay. I can't stand Dreyfuss's performance.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Steve French

Bringing Up Baby. Gave me serious anxiety. Good film though. Katharine Hepburn was sure smokin'.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Hellraiser:Bloodline(1996)*

So I've seen the first 4 movies and apparently it goes downhill after that. A lot of people say to watch only the first 4 films, so that's what i'll do.

I liked the movie anyhow.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm watching Mean Girls, again. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Hellraiser:Bloodline(1996)*
> 
> So I've seen the first 4 movies and apparently it goes downhill after that. A lot of people say to watch only the first 4 films, so that's what i'll do.
> 
> I liked the movie anyhow.


Yup pretty much


----------



## Toad Licker

Air America


----------



## Seagreens

*Pandemic (2016)*
I liked the idea of there being different "levels" of zombification, but I don't get why the level 3s act intelligent one second and mindless the next. They reminded me of the vampires from the book "I Am Legend" (they were more intelligent in the book, spoke and everything). If that's what they were going for it had potential but imo wasn't executed very well. Decent film overall but I hated the ending.

Before that I watched *Dig Two Graves (2017)*
Excellent film, I'd highly recommend it. But it's unrelentingly tragic throughout so if that sort of thing bothers you I'd avoid it. One thing I thought was neat was that it was filmed on location and uses historic landmarks for its setting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Magic Magic(2013)*

What the **** was this movie about...you're expecting something to happen, but nothing ever does.


* *




All you watch throughout the whole movie is a bunch of party morons doing stupid things and one of the girls slowly going insane or being driven insane by somekind of invisible force that we don't even see at all during the whole thing.


----------



## Microcosmic Man

Last night I watched *Residue*. The only thing I didn't like about the movie was the repetitive use of certain curse words that I don't care for. But, I should have expected that since this mind-trip-of-a-movie was rated R.


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## MondKrabbe

It (2017). Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Napoleon Dynamite

I haven't seen this movie in like 11 years. xD


----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Limehouse Golem(2016)*

I thought it was decent. Reminded me a bit of the movie From Hell with Johnny Depp.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Maslow

Lord of War. Great movie about arms trafficking starring Nicolas Cage.


----------



## Kevin001

Dark Skies (2013)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Currently watching The Shining, again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Night of the Demons(1988 )*


----------



## Toad Licker

Liar Liar


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Ghost World. Never gets old but I wonder what happened to Thora Birch. Underrated actress imo.


----------



## Chevy396

By the time I log back in it will have been this:


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## wmu'14

Billy Madison (1995)
This is one of Adam Sandler’s better movies. While not insanely funny, it’s still entertaining and has some good laughs. I’d have liked to see more of him stumbling through the grades. We really only see 1st, 3rd, and some of 9th. 

4/5

Captain America: The Winter Soilder (2014)
My second viewing. Of the solo movies featuring the original 4 Avengers, this one’s definitely at the top. Really enjoyed seeing Captain America struggle with the HYDRA-controlled SHIELD and double-agents. He and Iron Man have had solo films with Black Widow, now Thor and Hulk need to have one with her too. The humor was good. Falcon was good. Nick Fury was badass. I liked the realisim and intrigue. Very different from your usual superhero-type movie. I liked Zola’s involvement -> the sci-fi element of that didn’t detract from the rest of the movie at all. 

Of course, the best part was the Winter Soilder, but that’s also one of the main flaws: We didn’t get enough of him. It probably didn’t help he wasn’t developed enough in the first Captain America movie either. A criticism I had when I first saw the movie was that they really should’ve kept Nick Fury dead. Would’ve been a bold move. But upon rewatch, I think they made the right decision with not killing him yet. Same with Steve Rogers and Bucky taking over as Captain America, but I guess we have to wait for that! 


5/5 (watching the MCU movies in order now, and only one other has gotten this rating)

Cheyanne Takes Over (1947)

4/5


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Night of the Demons 2(1994)*

A classic.

*Night of the Demons(2009)*

Another Pure garbage reboot.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Jeremiah Johnson(1972)*

That was a good film. And now I finally know where this damn gif comes from.


----------



## HenDoggy

Wind River, so far my pick for moty.


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## Maslow

It. That was a fun movie!


----------



## cinto

Baby Driver


----------



## humblebee

Watched the new IT on Sunday.
That movie was so good! I'm going to buy the actual novel later on today and then watch the original film since I don't remember how that was.


----------



## twitchy666

*Seven Pounds 2008*

is warming me

selected from tonight's TV offering

my only source of entertainment is any unwatched movie, Carry-on of 1960s or Fawlty Towers, Monty Python...

or repeating some recent favourites which mess me up by building a watch count far too high..!


----------



## Cett

Fear and loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Night of the Demons 3(1997)*

I don't remember seeing this one. Either way, it was terrible. Even worse than the reboot.


----------



## dunkel schatten

*Annabelle Creation

*I saw this in the cinema and it was completely generic and forgettable really.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## Dissipated

Limitless


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Easy A.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien


----------



## Kevin001

IT (2017) not bad.


----------



## Du87

Watched the first half of The Dark Knight. Usually I don't like superhero movies, but I'm really enjoying this trilogy so far. Bruce's character feels more human than I would have expected.


----------



## Chevy396

Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Smartass(2017)*

It was kind of a cute movie it's it's own way. Not something i'll ever watch again though.



Kevin001 said:


> IT (2017) not bad.


Yeah *It* kind of sucked. I mean when compared to the original. All these reboots do terrible jobs and still make profit lol. Talk about being sold garbage and coming back for second servings.


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah *It* kind of sucked. I mean when compared to the original. All these reboots do terrible jobs and still make profit lol. Talk about being sold garbage and coming back for second servings.


Meh I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aliens


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Annabelle Creation(2017)*

Some parts where good. But still kind of trash horror overall. It's stuff we've seen in so many other movies.

I never really liked that spin off of The Conjuring anyway. Even the first movie was bad.


----------



## cinto

Over the Edge (1979)

10/10 rating.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien 3


----------



## twitchy666

*White God so good!*

how they do it? Like Cats & Dogs cartoon done in reality

the title hits home right at the end when I understood the meaning


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Fly


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## scooby

Three Colours: Blue


----------



## catcharay

Wonder woman. It was actually good, I don't like her theme song however.


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## maralb

the quick and the dead


----------



## IcedOver

_Pi_ (1997) on DVD from Netflix, for the fifth or so time. Great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Too Young to Die?


----------



## Meero

Prestige bad *** movie


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Trouble Every Day(2001)*

This was a slow ****ed up movie. I'm not gonna forget that certain scene for a while.

*Twixt(2011)*

A strange movie with Val Kilmer. It felt kind of like a Sin City detective ghost story. But definitely a B movie. Still not that bad though.

*Clown (2014)*

I liked it. It's rare that a movie goes after kids with gore and everything. Well, this movie did and didn't pull punches.


----------



## Toad Licker

Showgirls


----------



## Steve French

The Quiet Man, 1952, John Ford directing, John Wayne starring. A fine film, man's man sort. Fighting, drinking, courting, the like.

"Here's a fine stick to beat the young lady with!"
"Thanks!"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Guardians Of The Galaxy


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## IcedOver

_Mama_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail. I haven't been to _It_ (still re-reading the damn book), but this is from the same director, Andy Muschietti. Based on this movie, he should change his name to Andy Mush!tty, because this movie sucks! It's an absolute chore to watch.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Resolution(2012)*

That ending made no sense and you're left wondering. Other than that it was a decent film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Taxi Driver


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## CWe

In the comfort of my own home 0_o


----------



## HenDoggy

Friend request. What an awesome movie!


----------



## Greys0n

Nocturnal animals, but it was pretty depressive


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## stellabelly

Avatar I love it, when I get time I watch it. Amazing movie...


----------



## IcedOver

_mother!_ - I'm a fan of Darren Aronofsky, but really only for _Pi_ and _The Fountain_, which are two of the best or better movies of the last twenty years. His other movies fall between good/okay to pretty awful. This one is somewhere in the middle. I can't say much about it so as not to spoil it, but it's an allegory, but one that's not nearly as successful as _Pi_ and _The Fountain_, which are also allegories. Jennifer Lawrence is annoying. I really have only watched her in this, the _Hunger Games_ movies, and the _X-Men_ movies, but I've never found her impressive. This movie doesn't allow her to have an interior life, so she's doubly surface. Javier Bardem I also don't like; he's miscast, and his accent is out of place.


----------



## akb

Basket Case 2 - Hahahahaha such a classic


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Seul Contre Tous(1999)*

Great narration of a very frustrated man. Sadly the fate of many people in society who try to make it. I kind of felt bad for him, until the end of the movie anyway. Then I was like wtf.


----------



## Toad Licker

Disorganized Crime


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Under the Shadow(2016)*

Definitely a good movie.

*The Eyes of My Mother(2016)*

This one was better and kind of messed up.

Well, I wasn't in the mood for subtitles tonight, but still. No regrets.


----------



## wmu'14

Scooby Doo and the Cyber Chase (2001)
So nostalgic.

4/5

The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938 )
Wow. They don’t make movies like this anymore. 

5/5

Happy Gilmore (1996)
Being a golf and hockey fan, I had high hopes going into this, having heard much about it. It isn’t that great (and I’m an Adam Sandler fan too!) but there were some funny bits.

4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Light Thief (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## catcharay

Baby driver, despite good reviews overall I didn't like it that much.

Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Twister


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Mientras duermes/Sleep Tight(2011)*

That guy takes being creepy to the extreme. Great film though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## smeeble

IT 2017, loved it


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## HenDoggy

Last movie I saw was ninjago tonight lol



Scrub-Zero said:


> *Mientras duermes/Sleep Tight(2011)*
> 
> That guy takes being creepy to the extreme. Great film though.


Sounds like a good one. I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Toad Licker

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Hill (currently)


----------



## HenDoggy

I watched blade runner and blade runner 2049 tonight. The latter was solid but I was expecting more..


----------



## Toad Licker

Coming to America


----------



## HenDoggy

Made in America, it was actually not bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Clivy

Cyberbully, a.K.a "the most unrealistic, and idiotic movie out there". I mean come, you do know this whole problem could be solved by just blocking or reporting the people bullying you! Hell, you could even delete your account if you hated it so much!


* *




I CAN'T GET THE CAP OFF!!!!(OR SHOULD I SAY, TURN THE CAPS OFF...XD)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Spring(2014)*


----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Spring(2014)*


I hope you don't mind me, but I've seen a lot of the movies you post on here. What's your fav or most watched genre?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

cinto said:


> I hope you don't mind me, but I've seen a lot of the movies you post on here. What's your fav or most watched genre?


I don't mind at all 

My favorite genre is horror, by far. The more foreign, the better. Koreans make some amazing stuff.

Other than horror, I like old Samurai, Ninja, Martial art. Mob or Wild West films.


----------



## snarygyder

On The Road (2012)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Jennifer's Body.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Westworld(1973)*

What a great film. Malfunctioning robot Yul Brynner still creeps me out to this day.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Women without men (2009 or 2005. Don't remember)
German film set in Iran. Beautifully looking film. Very subtle. Didn't understand most of it, but was sheding tears.

Then Narnia, Disney triology. 
Boring, too many fights and stuff I don't like. Maybe the translation was bad and that affected my impression so I couldn't even follow the story and everything happening on screen seemed dumb. Music was good though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy


----------



## IcedOver

_Stronger_, which is the story of Jeff Bauman, one of the victims of the Boston Marathon bombing, who lost his legs. I read Bauman's book before going to the movie, and while I'm sure Bauman glossed over some of the tougher aspects of his story for his book, this movie is just another example of a recent news story being "drama'ed up" for the purposes of a movie. It's really silly that writers and directors feel that they need to completely change aspects of a real person's story to add conflict. If you're going to do that, just don't make a movie out of it. This is the same stuff that was done in _Catch Me If You Can_, _A Beautiful Mind_, _Sully_, and many others, I'm sure, in recent years alone. For instance, Jeff and his girlfriend were together all through the bombing and his recovery, with him having a picture of them together on his IV stand. Yet the movie portrays them as a couple that was broken up who only reunite after he's out of the hospital. Then they show Jeff as being reluctant to meet the guy whose quick actions at the marathon probably saved his life by rushing him to an ambulance. In the movie they meet months after he's out of the hospital, when they actually met in the hospital and made many appearances together at public events. The worst was an absolutely ludicrous scene in which a drunk Jeff is out with his friends at a bar, and decides to drive without legs. He has his buddy get down and operate the pedals. A lady in the theater emitted gales and gales of laughter at this. If it ever happened (very unlikely), it wasn't in the book. It's just annoying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Dead End(2003)*

I wasn't expecting it to be that good. Just a good blend of comedy, gore and horror. Apparently a lot of people like it, and just as many people hate it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Whatever Works.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Bladerunner 2049. It was really boring.


----------



## unemployment simulator

police story 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## Entrensik

Think like a man too 2 years ago. It was garbage.


----------



## Toad Licker

Unbreakable


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Die Wand/The Wall(2012)*

Slow film, but I enjoyed the story anyway. Good scenery and definitely the kind of place i'd love to live on someday.



thatsher said:


> It ... I expected too much lol


Same here 

I hated It.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Little *****house in Texas


----------



## unemployment simulator

jackie chan's project A


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust(2000)*

Such a great anime. Each time I watch it I find something new to like.
It's almost as good as Ninja Scroll.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## unemployment simulator

meals on wheels!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Howling (1981)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Thirst/Bakjwi(2009)*

I expected something better. Some parts were great though.



SamanthaStrange said:


> The Howling (1981)


Cool. I'm about to watch that in a few minutes


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Scrub-Zero said:


> Cool. I'm about to watch that in a few minutes


 It's definitely a classic. I don't think I've ever seen any of the sequels, but I watch the original every year around this time.


----------



## Yer Blues

The new Blade Runner 2049


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Howling(1981)*

A good film. Not my first time seeing it, but it does scratch that werewolf itch.



SamanthaStrange said:


> It's definitely a classic. I don't think I've ever seen any of the sequels, but I watch the original every year around this time.


I don't think you're missing much. The second movie is okay, and then the series falls right off a cliff. :dead


----------



## discoveryother

Yer Blues said:


> The new Blade Runner 2049


how was it?


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Troll Hunter/Trolljegeren(2010)*

I love this movie. I know it's kind of dumb, and I don't care. Still enjoy it.


----------



## josh23

_Get Out_ (2017).

Good stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Vampires (1998 )*

A good classic John Carpenter movie I enjoy watching again once in a while.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Christine (1983)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Dark Tower(2017)*

Not a bad movie. Matter of fact is, it was kind of good. If you leave out the fact that this was based on some of Stephen King's best book series.

These greedy name riding *******s have forgotten the face of their father.


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Nerve (2016). It was pretty good imo.


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Ninja Scroll(1991)*

My all-time favorite anime. I've watched it more often than I care to admit.


----------



## Kevin001

The Exorcist (currently)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Fright Night (1985)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Wind River(2017)*

Man, that was a good film. But so sad.


----------



## A Void Ant

The Perfect Storm (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Charmander

The Visit (2015). Surprisingly good and funny even though the premise was a horror movie.


----------



## IcedOver

_Blade Runner _(the original theatrical cut) - I watched the "director's cut" in the early 2000s and wasn't too impressed considering how praised the movie is. I still haven't been to the new one, but re-watched this and liked it a tad more, although this was the original theatrical cut. I guess the main difference is the narration. I think the narration is fine. The movie's got the "noir" feel, and some of the music fits with that, so the narration does too.


----------



## HenDoggy

Gerald's game(2017)

It was pretty good.



Scrub-Zero said:


> *Wind River(2017)*
> 
> Man, that was a good film. But so sad.


Yeah it's such a great film. my pick for film of the year so far.


----------



## railcar82594

I saw Blade Runner 2049 the past weekend. It was awesome. The visuals were just amazing. It also ventures out of the LA area and showcases some sci-fi tech effectively and dystopian infrastructure.



IcedOver said:


> _Blade Runner _(the original theatrical cut) - I watched the "director's cut" in the early 2000s and wasn't too impressed considering how praised the movie is. I still haven't been to the new one, but re-watched this and liked it a tad more, although this was the original theatrical cut. I guess the main difference is the narration. I think the narration is fine. The movie's got the "noir" feel, and some of the music fits with that, so the narration does too.


Oh, highly recommended to see the new one if you liked the original well enough. 2049 improves on plot and the flew flaws and does a great continuation with its own twists.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Conan the Barbarian(1982)*

*Valhalla Rising (2009)*

Two of my favorite films in a row. I needed this dose of manliness.


----------



## taylanicole

Lavender (2016)


----------



## A Void Ant

Go West (1940)


----------



## cubsfandave

I saw Brawl in Cell Block 99 with Vince Vaughn. Pretty good but the violence is ugly


----------



## Chevy396

railcar82594 said:


> I saw Blade Runner 2049 the past weekend. It was awesome. The visuals were just amazing. It also ventures out of the LA area and showcases some sci-fi tech effectively and dystopian infrastructure.
> 
> Oh, highly recommended to see the new one if you liked the original well enough. 2049 improves on plot and the flew flaws and does a great continuation with its own twists.


It didn't make you feel depressed after watching it?


----------



## Yer Blues

andy1984thesecond said:


> how was it?


Good


----------



## IcedOver

_It_ (2017) - Eh, it's okay. I re-read the awful book before going; first read it in 1990 before the telefilm. Damn, does that book suck. It's horribly written despite having a good core idea. This movie is mostly faithful to the book despite never really gelling as far as who/what It really is. Maybe that will be part of the second movie. The cast of kids is actually pretty good. The movie falls short, though, in its depiction of the many forms of It. Too much damned CGI is used. The clown isn't freaky, and the actor just overdid it -- too hammy and histrionic. The music score and stinger sound effects are just awful.


----------



## HenDoggy

Judge dredd


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Suicide(2004)*

I thought I would match my mood with a film about suicide, but it kind of sucked. Maybe it's the movie or the subtitles, but it kind of dragged and the death scenes were lame.


----------



## AussiePea

Watched all 3 ocean's movies on the plane, actually pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name is Nobody


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*OtherLife(2017)*

This was a good movie.

Plus it's starring Jessica De Gouw...such a lovely woman.


----------



## Toad Licker

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Anatomy/Anatomie(2000)*

It was a good film. I wish I could have watched it original german though, but I could not find it. All I got was this dub version and the English voices kind of sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## The Enemy Within

Vera Cruz (1954)


----------



## unemployment simulator

fright night


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Shadow of the Vampire(2000)*

I remember seeing this film when it came out and I walked out the cinema thinking it was the ****tiest movie. Funny enough, after watching it a few times years later, I grew to love it.


----------



## catcharay

American made. They cast an actress wife that I felt like it wasn't believable. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Suicide Club(2001)*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Bad Day for the Cut(2017)*

That was a good Irish film.


----------



## HenDoggy

catcharay said:


> American made. They cast an actress wife that I felt like it wasn't believable.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I agree with you. Still, its not a bad movie.


----------



## discoveryother

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Shadow of the Vampire(2000)*
> 
> I remember seeing this film when it came out and I walked out the cinema thinking it was the ****tiest movie. Funny enough, after watching it a few times years later, I grew to love it.


i like that one, one of the better vampire movies.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Mr. Brooks (2007)*

One of my top serial killer films. Costner and Hurt are a good duo.

@andy1984thesecond

definitely


----------



## Toad Licker

Airplane!


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Collection(2012)*

Definitely not as good as the first.


----------



## Toad Licker

Junior


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Jungle (2017)*

A great suggestion from a friend. Daniel Radcliff is a better actor than I thought. I like him in The Lady in Black as well. In Jungle, he's starting to look like a man, But it's mostly the beard.

Anyway, great film if you enjoy watching people getting lost and surviving off the land.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Frailty (2001)

Creepy goodness... I really like this movie. It's pretty underrated, in my opinion.


----------



## Mik3

The Snowman (2017)

Fassbender was ok (that is the full review)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@SamanthaStrange

omg that movie is good. You have good taste.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Scrub-Zero said:


> @*SamanthaStrange*
> 
> omg that movie is good. You have good taste.


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill (1988 )


----------



## lostx00xsoul

*What Happened To Monday (2017)* _Netflix Original_. I highly recommend it.


----------



## cinto

lostx00xsoul said:


> *What Happened To Monday (2017)* _Netflix Original_. I highly recommend it.


I really loved it. I watch all of Noomi Rapace's films, she's that good.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Frailty (2001)
> 
> Creepy goodness... I really like this movie. It's pretty underrated, in my opinion.





Scrub-Zero said:


> @SamanthaStrange
> 
> omg that movie is good. You have good taste.


I like that movie too! Maybe we can all watch it together sometime :b


----------



## lostx00xsoul

cinto said:


> I really loved it. I watch all of Noomi Rapace's films, she's that good.


I know!! :high5 I love her:mushy. Phenomenal actress.


----------



## IcedOver

_Blade Runner 2049_ in 3D. Man, this movie sucks. It's easily the worst movie I've been to this year. The central idea is so ridiculous, and handled in such a ham-handed way. Then the makers tried to do a recreation of the "tears in rain" moment from the original, complete with the same music. The intention is that you leave the theater with that music in your head, thinking that you watched a better movie than you did (the original is no classic, but it's miles better than this). The movie is about 2:45 long, but easily could have lost 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

IcedOver said:


> _Blade Runner 2049_ in 3D. Man, this movie sucks. It's easily the worst movie I've been to this year. The central idea is so ridiculous, and handled in such a ham-handed way. Then the makers tried to do a recreation of the "tears in rain" moment from the original, complete with the same music. The intention is that you leave the theater with that music in your head, thinking that you watched a better movie than you did (the original is no classic, but it's miles better than this). The movie is about 2:45 long, but easily could have lost 45 minutes to an hour.


It really is terrible.

This is probably my favorite review of the film.

I love this ****ing guy.








Kevin001 said:


> I like that movie too! Maybe we can all watch it together sometime :b


I don't think I could but that's interesting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Little Sister (2016)*

I really liked it. Pretty touching in the end and throughout.


----------



## HenDoggy

Geostorm(2017)

What an abysmal film. But I do give the 3D effects a 5/5!



IcedOver said:


> _Blade Runner 2049_ in 3D. Man, this movie sucks. It's easily the worst movie I've been to this year. The central idea is so ridiculous, and handled in such a ham-handed way. Then the makers tried to do a recreation of the "tears in rain" moment from the original, complete with the same music. The intention is that you leave the theater with that music in your head, thinking that you watched a better movie than you did (the original is no classic, but it's miles better than this). The movie is about 2:45 long, but easily could have lost 45 minutes to an hour.


I agree to a certain extent. I think that's what happens when they try to force a continuation of soemthing thst ended so perfectly like the first film. I do have to give credit to the production though. it was pretty solid. I also did enjoy the atmosphere(not as good as the first one) and the soundtrack was ok. From the way it ended, I feel they are wanting to make another one. I doubt it though since I heard it didn't do to well at the box office. I'm still happy that I got to see the original in theaters during the double feature. It made my night.


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> I don't think I could but that's interesting.


:laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## IcedOver

HenDoggy said:


> I agree to a certain extent. I think that's what happens when they try to force a continuation of soemthing thst ended so perfectly like the first film. I do have to give credit to the production though. it was pretty solid. I also did enjoy the atmosphere(not as good as the first one) and the soundtrack was ok. From the way it ended, I feel they are wanting to make another one. I doubt it though since I heard it didn't do to well at the box office. I'm still happy that I got to see the original in theaters during the double feature. It made my night.


It was just a bad idea all around to revisit it. The original was kind of a "lite" version of the Dick novel, then this is a modern attempt to do some of the things from that already stripped-down version. Other movies have done the same conceit -- artificial beings and minds -- so much better in the interim (_A.I. Artificial Intelligence_, _Her_, even _Ex Machina_) -- and this is so ham-fisted in its idea of (SPOILER) robots having a baby (and Deckard is confirmed as a replicant, right?). The movie has no storytelling economy, just like Villeneuve's other crap movies like _Prisoners_ and _Arrival_. Like many movies today, it feels like the makers thought that added length would mean added dramatic weight, and that couldn't be further from the truth. The day after this, I went to _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ in the theater as part of the Cinemark Classics series. They're two completely different movies, but _Elm Street_ is tight as a drum, lean and mean in its storytelling.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:


Sorry to quote you for this, but how do you watch movies online with someone?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sorry to quote you for this, but how do you watch movies online with someone?


https://www.rabb.it/


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Lost Boys (1987)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SamanthaStrange said:


> https://www.rabb.it/


Muchas gracias, chica


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sorry to quote you for this, but how do you watch movies online with someone?


Oh no I was talking about us meeting up 

But you can there are several ways for multiple people to watch the same thing online.


----------



## catcharay

Blade runner. It was really good.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Lunchbox (2013)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Black Sea (2014)*

This was recommended by a friend, but I didn't remember I had seen it before. Still a good film.

*All Is Lost (2013)*

I enjoyed this movie, again. Had seen that one too.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Three Musketeers (2011)


----------



## cinto

Ingrid goes West.

Elizabeth Olsen always does a great job.


----------



## batman2017

*It*. Pretty good but did to feel that it was running to long towards the end.

*Saw 5*. Seen it before and all the other films in the series


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Faults 

That was a movie with a twist. Very creepy. Ha.


----------



## Noideaforaname

Frankenstein(1931)

Great movie, better than the book IMO


----------



## Were

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## Scaptain

Donnie Darko


----------



## Kevin001

Jeepers Creepers 3....sucked.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Cold Prey/Fritt vilt 1&2*

Great Norwegian slasher films. I felt like watching them again for some reason.



cinto said:


> Ingrid goes West.
> 
> Elizabeth Olsen always does a great job.


She was very good in Wind River(2017). I would recommend that if you haven't seen it yet


----------



## IcedOver

_Halloween_ in the theater. Such a great movie, so tight.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

IT 2017, good movie.


----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Cold Prey/Fritt vilt 1&2*
> 
> Great Norwegian slasher films. I felt like watching them again for some reason.
> 
> She was very good in Wind River(2017). I would recommend that if you haven't seen it yet


I will be finishing it. Has a nice indie feel to it, as far as dialogue and the very long shots, I'll just have to see.

I've seen the work of the director/writer of that movie, and he wows me every time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Martha Marcy May Marlene (2011)*

Not normally the genre of films I go for. This one was very good, though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Fog (1980)


----------



## discoveryother

starry eyes. i really like it.


----------



## Mur

Oculus


----------



## Toad Licker

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## unemployment simulator

seven


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## unemployment simulator

rounders


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## Lohikaarme

Before I Fall ~ total Groundhog Day ripoff, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Sicario (2015)*

It was very good.

*Severance(2006)*

Kind of funny at times. Not the best of slashers though. Kind of mediocre even.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones (1994)


----------



## unemployment simulator

godzilla 2014

it was pants. kind of switched off at multiple parts, it's just dumb. this guy too, he only had like one expression in the whole film for every scene lmao


----------



## Lohikaarme

The Dark Tower. Should have just heeded the Rotten Tomatoes score warnings. :roll


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> The Dark Tower. Should have just heeded the Rotten Tomatoes score warnings. :roll


It's pretty good if you're drinking, lol.


----------



## Arbre

I rarely find movies I'm interested in watching. Sometimes I think that I've already discovered most of the movies I like.


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> It's pretty good if you're drinking, lol.


I know a good drinking game to play while watching this--take a shot every time a character delivers a cheesy line, horribly butchering one of King's arguably most renowned works. Although how "good" of a choice that actually is will be left to the participants' discretion. >


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> I know a good drinking game to play while watching this--take a shot every time a character delivers a cheesy line, horribly butchering one of King's arguably most renowned works. Although how "good" of a choice that actually is will be left to the participants' discretion. >


I'm not really a fan of Stephen King, so I wasn't too offended. 0


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Redline(2009)*

Always a trip to watch. Imagination on acid.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hollow Man


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*White Tiger/Белый тигр(2012)*

Good Russian war movie. A bit weird with the tank whisperer thing, but I rolled with it and wasn't disappointed.


----------



## A Void Ant

Jurassic Park (1993)


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*III-Das Ritual(2015)*

I like it a lot. Weird as heck, with beautiful scenery. I couldn't stop watching it.


----------



## Fever Dream

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Colonia http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4005402/ 
Based on a true story. 
Some people are evil arseholes, rot in hell you sick *****


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The new Thor movie. Cate blanchett was smoking hot in that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## IcedOver

_The Lobster_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. This was disappointing. The first hour was pretty decent, then it really fell apart badly.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## Yer Blues

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Jeepers Creepers 3.

My ex-girlfriend was yanking me off one day (this is about 15 years ago for some perspective) and she had some rings on her fingers (as many females do) and a bit of the top of my "fella" got caught in one of her rings and my "member" got sliced open a bit (quite badly, still have the triangular scar today). It bled like hell and it was excruciatingly painful and I wanted to die.
I would rather have that pain again and have it for eternity instead of watching such bollocks.


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns II


----------



## HenDoggy

IcedOver said:


> _The Lobster_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. This was disappointing. The first hour was pretty decent, then it really fell apart badly.


I want to see this. Same thing happened in his latest film 'The killing of a sacred deer' lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

paradise; love


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## IcedOver

HenDoggy said:


> I want to see this. Same thing happened in his latest film 'The killing of a sacred deer' lol


I actually went to "Killing" just today; that's why I rented "Lobster" and "Dogtooth" (the latter I rented a few years ago too). I thought "Killing" was way better than "Lobster". It didn't have the sharp decline in quality of "Lobster". It was heavy handed and overwrought, which are qualities I usually don't like, but it was so totally pitch black dark and bizarre that it made up for it. Barry Keoghan was magnetic and stole the movie.


----------



## hypestyle

Thor Ragnarok, will go see again eventually. I hope this continues the Thor Saga into more movies.


----------



## Were

Only Lovers Left Alive. One of the good vampire movies(vampire tv series are better), Main character was cool, he looked like Andrew Eldritch.


----------



## HenDoggy

IcedOver said:


> I actually went to "Killing" just today; that's why I rented "Lobster" and "Dogtooth" (the latter I rented a few years ago too). I thought "Killing" was way better than "Lobster". It didn't have the sharp decline in quality of "Lobster". It was heavy handed and overwrought, which are qualities I usually don't like, but it was so totally pitch black dark and bizarre that it made up for it. Barry Keoghan was magnetic and stole the movie.


I went into killing absolutely not knowing anything about the plot and the whole beginning had me engrossed. I think the part that sorta fell apart for me was during the whole 'reveal'. I wish there was more of an explanation regarding that... Maybe that was intentional? Yeah, the acting was solid. I wouldn't say it was terrible but I wish they had gone another direction with the second half of the film. I try to watch the lobster in a couple days.


----------



## IcedOver

HenDoggy said:


> I went into killing absolutely not knowing anything about the plot and the whole beginning had me engrossed. I think the part that sorta fell apart for me was during the whole 'reveal'. I wish there was more of an explanation regarding that... Maybe that was intentional? Yeah, the acting was solid. I wouldn't say it was terrible but I wish they had gone another direction with the second half of the film. I try to watch the lobster in a couple days.


Good for you that you didn't know about the plot; the trailer gives away much of it. The lack of explanation is intentional. Like "The Lobster", the film exists in Bizarre Land where absurd things happen and are treated as commonplace. It's not important to know why Martin can do these things; they're happening, and the family has to deal with it. Martin is like a disease infecting the order of the family, or at least revealing the disorder beneath the surface.

It reminded me of "The Box" as far as how heavy handed and "Sturm und drang" it was, but it had so many twisted horror elements that I enjoyed it. It's definitely trying to be Kubrickian at moments with the dolly shots and some of the music. You might want to rent "Dogtooth" too, from Lanthimos. It's also about a very f'ed up family.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hacksaw Ridge and I Am Sam. I enjoyed both of them a lot.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## HenDoggy

IcedOver said:


> Good for you that you didn't know about the plot; the trailer gives away much of it. The lack of explanation is intentional. Like "The Lobster", the film exists in Bizarre Land where absurd things happen and are treated as commonplace. It's not important to know why Martin can do these things; they're happening, and the family has to deal with it. Martin is like a disease infecting the order of the family, or at least revealing the disorder beneath the surface.
> 
> It reminded me of "The Box" as far as how heavy handed and "Sturm und drang" it was, but it had so many twisted horror elements that I enjoyed it. It's definitely trying to be Kubrickian at moments with the dolly shots and some of the music. You might want to rent "Dogtooth" too, from Lanthimos. It's also about a very f'ed up family.


So I watched "The Lobster" today and I found it to be quite good actually. I think the whole concept of that film worked a bit better then "Killing" imo. I've seen "Dogtooth" many years ago. It's still one of my favorite ****ed up bizarro movies. That was the main reason I went to see "Killing" without reading about the plot beforehand. I knew he would make a really far out there kind of film and I didn't want to spoil it for myself haha. I guess the audience didn't really like it from the comments afterwards...

I need to watch "The Box" because someone recommended that to me awhile back.

I think I'm going to make a comment about how nice the dr's hands look at my next check up :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## IcedOver

HenDoggy said:


> So I watched "The Lobster" today and I found it to be quite good actually. I think the whole concept of that film worked a bit better then "Killing" imo. I've seen "Dogtooth" many years ago. It's still one of my favorite ****ed up bizarro movies. That was the main reason I went to see "Killing" without reading about the plot beforehand. I knew he would make a really far out there kind of film and I didn't want to spoil it for myself haha. I guess the audience didn't really like it from the comments afterwards...
> 
> I need to watch "The Box" because someone recommended that to me awhile back.


I just thought once _The Lobster_ shifted to the forest, things started to fall apart. The ending was very unsatisfactory and out of left field, and not in a good way (if you know what I mean). _Killing_ worked overall better all the way through. I like the ambiguity; Martin could be a necromancer/wizard, he could be God, but it doesn't really matter. _The Box_ isn't really a good movie, but it's an interesting failure. It has some of the same themes of guilt treated in a heavy-handed way.


----------



## Toad Licker

Show Girls


----------



## IcedOver

_Thor: Ragnarok_ in 3D. It's okay, pretty much the standard fare as far as what Marvel Studios is doing -- emphasis on comedy over anything else. It's probably the best of the three Thor movies, although the Thor series is the worst of the characters that have gotten sequels in the realm of the Marvel Studios films. Using "Immigrant Song" almost in its entirety twice was a bit much; it's a great song of course, but they could have used another song.


----------



## catcharay

Ingrid goes west. I would recommend it.


----------



## dead24

Justice League - 6.5/10

Disappointed. BvS was more epic...and Superman's return was... meh


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace


----------



## cinto

Good Time (2017) 
It became weak mid way. Rob Pattinson didn't do too bad though. 

I really miss watching movies. aargh


----------



## HenDoggy

The Florida Project. What a great film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones


----------



## karenw

Shutter Island


----------



## firewatch93

Just want to the movies and saw Daddy's Home 2


----------



## thisismeyo

it is none of your business what i watch


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Spider-man Homecoming


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story


----------



## HenDoggy

3 billboards outside ebbing, missouri (2017) 7/10 Pretty solid film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope


----------



## cinto

Super Dark Times

7/10 maybe


----------



## 917554

IT (2017) not as good as I thought it would be though


----------



## HenDoggy

Justice league 5/10 it was ok


----------



## Steve French

Project A II. I'm starting to run out of fresh Jackie Chan. Seen over 30 of his films now.


----------



## Furor Teutonicus

Cross of Iron, a very underrated movie.


----------



## Anthony L

Fight Club


----------



## EarthDominator

War for the Planet of the Apes, 2 months ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi


----------



## The Enemy Within

Certain Women (2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens


----------



## i suck at life

the new power rangers movie, 2 days ago
i sometimes like cheesy movies so it was ok


----------



## Fomorian

South Korean horror the wailing. I highly recommend it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Clone Wars


----------



## Fomorian

Battle Royale again. What a classic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Enemy Within

White God (2014) Amazing


----------



## BOBAH1

the Legs 2017








legs walking on the streets...


----------



## cinto

Thumper (2017)

Not very good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Atomic Blonde


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Paranormal Activity 4

I actually liked it. xD That ending was cray cray.


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## Fomorian

The hollow one. It was pretty terrible.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## IcedOver

"Justice League" in 3D. This was disappointing, worse than I was anticipating. It's probably second worst of the five DCEU movies, in front of "Suicide Squad". Production problems aside, the movie has perhaps the worst villain of any post-2000 superhero flick. Zero effort was put into the villain plot. Aside from that, the fact that the film was a Frankenstein creation between Zack Snyder and Joss Whedon (who stepped in to finish the film and reshoot many scenes after Snyder's daughter committed suicide) really hurts it. Henry Cavill was called back for reshoots, but wasn't allowed to shave the mustache he had for another film. The CGI used on his lip is painfully obvious. Supes' resurrection scene was well done, but the makers went out of their way to make him smile, I guess in reaction to criticism that he was too dour in the previous films. It's transparent. I actually really like the Supes of "Man of Steel" but agree he was too frowny in "BvS".


----------



## Joshi

Kingsman the Golden Circle


----------



## Eternal Solitude

Cat People (1982)

Weird as ****... Could have been a bit more erotic or maybe I didn't find visually stimulating at all.

David Bowie and Giorgio Moroder composed the soundtrack so at least it is good in the sound department...


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Fomorian

10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## wmu'14

The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
Too similar to The Grinch, but the animation is perfect, and a couple of the songs are VERY catchy.
3/5 

Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)
First viewing. Wow, this movie is good. One of the few Phase 1 and 2 MCU movies that doesn’t feel like they made it to set up another movie (despite all the Infinity Stone / Thanos background). I get sick of all the superhero ‘origin stories’ and I was very happy it didn’t feel like an origin story. Who’s my favorite Guardian? I like them all! But Rocket Raccoon is probably my favorite. Love Chris Pratt as Star-Lord. Ronan is probably one of the better one-shot MCU villians we’ve seen. Very funny movie, perfect soundtrack. Highly recommend it, even if you don’t like superhero movies. 
5/5 

Hey Arnold! The Jungle Movie (2017)
A TV movie based on the TV series from the late 90s. Hey Arnold was one of my favorite shows growing up and I used to watch Nickelodeon religiously all day every day as a kid. It was well-known that a Jungle Movie was in the works back in the day but we got the City Movie instead. For the next decade or so fans dreamed of the Jungle Movie, then a few years ago the creator as talking about maybe making it. It was just a rumor until finally it was announced last year they were going to make it.
We finally got it. I am very happy we finally got it. In the end, it was okay, but I’m very happy we got it at last.
3/5

The Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015)
My second viewing. I know it’s not as liked as the original, but I actually prefer it over the original because we get to see the Avengers working as a team and not arguing with each other the whole movie. It’s amazing how well such an ensamble of big-name characters work so well. I feel we got a good look at everyone. I will say it’s not written perfectly (and after they beat Ultron, it just kind of ends), but that’s my one criticism. 
4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Home for the Holidays.


----------



## jelota

wonder woman...i cried :\


----------



## Replicante

The diving bell and the butterfly (2007)
The true story of Elle editor Jean-Dominique Bauby who suffers a stroke and has to live with an almost totally paralyzed body; only his left eye isn't paralyzed.

Good movie.


----------



## Overdrive

HHhH


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## bewareofyou

12 and Holding... I loved it


----------



## Fomorian

American Poltergeist 2, I've never laughed so much at a horror before, it's just so awful.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Wars 1-3


----------



## Scaptain

3 Ninjas. Lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## Oceanic815

Gold(2017) starring Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Robot and Frank(2012)*

A great funny film. Loved the quirky relationship between the old man and the robot.


----------



## cinto

^^ Great movie.

'The Big Sick'

Good, funny diologue.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jurassic Park


----------



## Scrub-Zero

waterfairy said:


> Mad Max. My bf made me watch it with him, and I hated it :lol


Was it the new one or the old movie with Mel? The new one was terrible garbage.

If you want to know what mad max is, you need the classic film. But it's not for everyone. Kind of looks old and dated by now


----------



## Scrub-Zero

waterfairy said:


> The new one. All I got from that movie is that they needed to drive somewhere and then drive back :lol I can't believe that it got 97% on Rotten Tomatoes xD I'm not into action movies though so what do I know? :stu


Yeah, it was pretty bad. Mad Max wasn't even the hero of his own film. I don't mind a heroine at all, but don't call it Mad Max when it was more like Mad Furiosa

As usual, it was just Hollywood riding on the popular franchise name, making the big bucks.

btw your avatar is cool.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

waterfairy said:


> Yeah you're right about that. Furiosa seemed to steal the spotlight in that movie haha
> 
> Thank you  I take it you've played Persona 5?


No. I just like the style and colors  
I've only played Persona 2 back on the ps2.


----------



## waterfairy

Scrub-Zero said:


> No. I just like the style and colors
> I've only played Persona 2 back on the ps2.


Ahh ok  I love the talking cat Morgana haha You should play P3, 4, and 5! They're amazing. How did you like 2?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

waterfairy said:


> Ahh ok  I love the talking cat Morgana haha You should play P3, 4, and 5! They're amazing. How did you like 2?


It's been a while, so I don't remember much of it. But I remember being really liking the graphics and the combat system. Tarot card grinding got on my nerves though. Other than that, it was a sweet game.

I'll never forget the first time I fought a little toilet with a ghost in it :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Very Bad Things(1998 )*

Not a bad film. Great cast of characters and I did not expect it to turn out like it did. Was pleasantly surprised, to be honest.



waterfairy said:


> I love the combat system. Tarot card grinding isn't necessary in the other games  You get them very easily.
> 
> Ahh good ole Belphegor. Every time I sit on the toilet and see my reflection through the glass shower door I think of him :lol


Maybe I'll check out the new games if I ever get back to gaming. I'm on a very long break for now. A lot of people seem to like them though.



waterfairy said:


> Ahh good ole Belphegor. Every time I sit on the toilet and see my reflection through the glass shower door I think of him :lol


haha


----------



## waterfairy

Scrub-Zero said:


> Maybe I'll check out the new games if I ever get back to gaming. A lot of people seem to like them. I'm on a very long break for now.


That's perfect then because those games are over 100 hours long. You'll have plenty of time to play them  What got you to stop gaming?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

waterfairy said:


> That's perfect then because those games are over 100 hours long. You'll have plenty of time to play them  What got you to stop gaming?


A longtime addiction that I needed to get under control.

I still can play them a bit. I'll allow myself some game time, but I'm kind of burned out for a while. Just no enjoyment, from even the games I love.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

Justice League

I was a little disappointed. It was fun enough, but I really feel DCEU doesn't know what it's doing. I really hope fan theories of Flash: Flashpoint resetting things would be ideal.

Superman's CGI upper lip was distracting. CGI everything was awkward. Cyborg's head didn't match his body in some shots. 'Splosions and that weird Apokaliptian viral thing was very cartoonish. I didn't have a bad time, but I'd not watch this again. Though I said that about BvS until the extended came out. It made it slightly better, but not great. We'll see. It seems to be a common thing for DCEU to sell the extended later.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Lyyli

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest (1975)


----------



## Mlt18

Girl in the Box


----------



## Toad Licker

Bruce Almighty


----------



## cinto

Patti Cakes

Did not enjoy it much. Fake or over exaggerated depiction of NJ. 
Good acting though.


----------



## IcedOver

_Roman J. Israel, Esq._ - This isn't a movie I would have had any desire to watch regularly, but I liked Dan Gilroy's first film as director, _Nightcrawler_, so decided to go to this. It's average, definitely inferior to _Nightcrawler_.


----------



## weallfight

Rush.
I liked it a lot! Great actors and a movie soundtrack from Hans Zimmer never disappoints


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Sightseers(2012)*

lol that film was good. Why not kill anyone who annoys you, eh? On the road, while traveling, no less. Don't let anyone screw with your fun on a trip.

It was so dark at times, though. You think its a comedy then you're like, whoa...


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## Replicante

The place beyond the pines (2012)


----------



## Fever Dream

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Prevenge(2016)*

So that was an interesting dark-ish film. A woman's struggles of handling her pregnancy all alone and a her downward spiral into psychosis after losing her husband. I liked it. Not a movie I'll watch again though.

Alice Lowe did a good job. She was also in Sightseers, that I saw recently.


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Toad Licker

Cadillac Man


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Cinderfella


----------



## IcedOver

_The Room_ on DVD.


----------



## roxslide

STAR WARS! (The Last Jedi) Ahh that was so satisfying, I feel so blissed out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Ballad of Lefty Brown(2017)*

I liked it quite a bit. Not as good as say, Unforgiven or 3:10 to Yuma, but still a solid western. I'm a fan of the genre so I can't miss a film, even if it looks bad. This one was surprisingly good and touching at times. William Pullman was great as usual. It was nice to see Tommy Flanagan in the film too, with a good role.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## Lohikaarme

Aronofsky's _mother!_.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Ixcanul(2015)*

A good movie recommended by a good friend. I enjoyed this one quite a bit. It was interesting to see the culture and how hard some people have it. Good story. Surprised I liked it because it doesn't fall in my usual genre of films, but discovering new things is good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*A Special Lady/Mi-ok(2017)*

Awesome Korean film. I liked the story quite a bit. But as usual, it always ends with so much drama. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Ixcanul(2015)*
> 
> A good movie recommended by a good friend. I enjoyed this one quite a bit. It was interesting to see the culture and how hard some people have it. Good story. Surprised I liked it because it doesn't fall in my usual genre of films, but discovering new things is good.


:laugh:

Rester Verticle.
Foreign films are the ultimate to me. Very raw, but this one was a little too raw. A certain scene that I wished they had a small caution on the bottom of the screen for, but that doesn't exist. Still, enjoyed it.


----------



## Fever Dream

Star Wars: The Last Jedi


----------



## Archer456

oh and very old one. The perks of being a wallflower


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystery Men


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Girl Who Invented Kissing(2017)*

It was a good film with a good story but got so sad near the end. Almost killed the film for me.


----------



## SplendidBob

Con Air


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I just watched Mother! and The Snowman - and (edited) Dunkirk
Mother! seems (to me at least) to be an overated "Artists" film. I felt the build-up. I felt the overwhelming prescence (im drunk, spelling is probably off) of claustraphobia etc, but for **** sake, just get those ****ers out of the house and your baby was eaten?? wtf, the film was just gfgyyuebgufyhkabsewgufb, how the hell did it get those amazing reviews? It was shot & edited brilliantly yes, but the story was just like a stupid dream it made feck all sense (imo so whatever...)
The Snowman - I think I was expecting Jack Frost or something so it's my own fault I idn't like it, and it sucked anyways.
Dunkirk - Really good film but I expected more action (a feck load more) due to it being Christopher Nolan. Thoughful film but I get more action from my wrist lol let down BIG time (the film, not my wrist... is that good? damn, wtf am I doing with my life? *looks to the heavens to see if there is a God*)


----------



## Toad Licker

Atomic Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## IcedOver

_The Ape_ (2005) on DVD from Netflix mail service. It's James Franco's first movie as director. Really not all that great. It was kind of grating, and even had a flubbed line by an actress that was left in.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Frit Fald/Rebounce(2011)*

Wasn't a bad film, from Denmark. I really liked their accents.


----------



## Darthsidious

New Star Wars


----------



## Toad Licker

Bustin' Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy II: Lily


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Kickboxer:Retaliation(2017)*

Wasn't a great film, far from the original. And it had more slowdown fights than Max Payne. But some fights were good and the cast of actors was interesting with Van Damme, Mike Tyson and Christopher Lambert(Highlander ftw) and also Van Damme's son, Nicholas was in the film. And I'm pretty sure the original Tong Po(Michel Qissi) from the original film made a cameo.


----------



## Candied Peanuts

The Stanford Prison Experiment


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## wmu'14

The Santa Clause (1994)
I really enjoyed this movie, especially the North Pole scenes.
5/5

Home Alone (1990)
Another excellent movie. Probaby my 4th or 5th viewing. MacCaulay Culkin is perfect, very witty, innocent, and delivish. “I’m in the second grade. You can get beat up for wearing a shirt with a little bird on it. “I’m gonna give you to the count of 10 before I pump your stomach with lead. 1, 2, 10. Keep the change, you filfthy animal.” “I’m eating junk and watching rubbish.” LOLZ
5/5

Snow Day (2000)
Too much romance, not enough snow-day antics. 
Also baby Josh Peck  
My second viewing

3/5


----------



## Scaptain

The Town. Hadn't seen it in a while.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Indiana Jones and The Last Crucade -

I hadn't seen it for about 20 years! Loved it


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Family Stone.


----------



## Chevy396

The Karate Kid


----------



## Sus y

Singularity. 
I regret :serious:. I want my time back!


----------



## catcharay

Jumanji. That movie is hilarious. I love jack black


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things (1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## IcedOver

_The Shape of Water_ - Wow, what an awful movie. Don't believe the hype on this one, folks. As far as this year's movies, it's almost but not quite as bad as the worst I went to, _Blade Runner 2049_. It's much, much sh!ttier than I was anticipating, probably Guillermo del Toro's worst flick, and that's saying something considering _Pacific Rim_ and _Crimson Peak_. The storyline is uninspired, the characters stock, and the sentiment not even well rendered enough to rate as sickening. It should just have been called a remake of _Creature from the Black Lagoon_ with _E.T._ seasoning and a disgusting liberal agenda. It's got elements that make liberals cream themselves -- the villain is 1) a white man; 2) religious; 3) affiliated with the military industrial complex; 4) racist; 5) sexist; 6) played by professional villain Michael Shannon -- really inspired casting. Then the heroes are a mute, put-upon white woman who is sexually liberal and masturbates in 1963, a put-upon black woman, a put-upon gay man, an amphibian man, and, get this, a man who is revealed early on to be a Soviet communist spy. That covers all the liberal bases. The creature does nothing; his one power is included almost as an afterthought, like the makers thought they had to give him something cool.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kingdom of Heaven Director's Cut.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cocoon


----------



## cinto

This Is Spinal Tap 

:lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Blade Runner 2049 (2017)*

It was a struggle to get through. Took me 4 tries to finally get to the end! Another **** movie piggybacking a good brand name for profit.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## Solomoon

Hellions (2015)

I feel bad when a movie seems like the people are trying and yet it's completely lost the plot.


----------



## Chevy396

The Last Jedi

I'll go ahead and spoil it, it's about a Jedi.


----------



## Crystal Jackbum

Night Flight. It's a Korean bl. I love that movie so much!!


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Stalker(1979)*

Always a great film to re-watch. So enigmatic and deep.
This remastered version is pretty good too.


----------



## Johnny Walker

Star Wars The Last Jedi
it was cool


----------



## Were

The Princess Bride, we try watch a good movie in every New Year's Eve.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Scrub-Zero

karenw said:


> We Bought a Zoo - Matt Damon


Tha's a cute movie. I saw it with my nieces not long ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Last Jedi


----------



## 0589471

Boss Baby (with my nieces) it was actually pretty cute.


----------



## Lakuma

Star Wars: The Last Jedi and ELF (always makes me laugh)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Scent of a Woman (1992)*

Felt like watching that after posting that gif in a thread. What a great movie.


----------



## stephanie13021988

Pitch perfect 3


----------



## discoveryother

three billboards outside ebbing, missouri.

idk, it was funny. but also incredibly tragic.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Heavenly Kid


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Sweet Virginia (2017)*

eh, not too bad. It had good moments.


----------



## LadyApathy

Downsizing. The ending wasn’t that good but overall it was a pretty good movie It gets you thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## Chevy396

Star Trek: The Motion Picture (1979)


----------



## Toad Licker

EuroTrip


----------



## HenDoggy

Call me by your name (2017) 6/10
Downsizing (2017) 4/10
Backcountry (2014) 6/10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Devil's Gate(2017)*

Wasn't a bad film after all. Not as good as something like Fire in the Sky, but still decent. I liked the way they made the creatures.


----------



## IcedOver

_All the Money in the World_ - I read the book upon which this is based before going, and this is yet another flick which fictionalizes well-documented events for absolutely no reason. In the credits, and to the filmmakers' credit, it does state boldly that this film is inspired by real events but that some things were fictionalized "for dramatic purposes." I've just never understood why, when the facts are available, filmmakers just totally make up stuff. To a certain extent it's fine, but when you start completely changing the life circumstances of a real person, especially someone who is still living, it's ridiculous. For instance, the main character, Gail (Michelle Williams) is portrayed as low-income, when in fact she was most definitely comfortable and rich just like all the other Getty family members. Then J. Paul Getty is portrayed as dying three years earlier than he actually did, and of a different cause . . . again, all for "dramatic purposes".


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## IcedOver

_Brick_ -- I still haven't been to the latest _Star Wars_, but this is Rian Johnson's debut film. I wonder if the Disney brass watched this before hiring him. Man, it sucks! He was trying to make some noir-type film set amongst some school students who operate a drug ring, and some of the idiosyncratic elements are amusing. However, the characters speak this invented slang, and the actors talk so fast that you cannot understand half of what they're saying or what is going on. Then you just stop caring. Don't know if confusion was the goal, but probably. Quite a lame film.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Same Kind of Different as Me (2017)*

I like it. not my usual cup of tea, but a friend taught me it's nice to branch out into other genre. Wasn't sure at first with this film, it felt like one of those lifetime emotional manipulative garbage films, but it turned out to be good imo. I usually don't like Renée Zellweger but she did well here. Of course, Jon Voight and Djimon Hounsou are great actors and delivered as usual.



HenDoggy said:


> Backcountry (2014) 6/10


I saw that one and didn't like it much. Not as good as The Edge or Night of the Grizzly.


----------



## Rhythmbat

Last jedi.
never been a fan, just saw it because i kind of had to. still, it was entertaining and weird. i liked the popcorn and the fact that it was just me and a family.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Hben92

Back to the future


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek III: The Search for Spock


----------



## 8888

I'm watching Coming of Age. I'm only about 1/3 of the way through it but so far so good.


----------



## IcedOver

_Looper_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service, then _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_ in 3D -- both from director Rian Johnson. _Looper_ pretty much sucked. It's got a very mildly interesting time travel concept at its core, but then two thirds in it switches the narrative to a _Terminator_-style conceit that turns out ridiculous. What's funny is that Shane Carruth receives a "special thanks" in the credits. He made the best and most realistic time travel film ever, _Primer_. This movie breaks most of the rules which worked so well in that film.


----------



## cinto

1. The Florida project ...really good.

2.The Shape of Water ...decent

3. Three billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri... haven't seen a film I've really enjoyed in a while


----------



## Wren611

War for the Planet of the Apes.

It was okay. I enjoyed the first two more. Fell in love with Bad Ape though. He was sweet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek V: The Final Frontier


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Decay(2015)*

Lars and the real girl, very creepy edition. But it's not a bad film. It shows the real bad side of very strict paranoid religious upbringing and mental disorders like Mysophobia and OCD.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country


----------



## vela

The Fate of the Furious


----------



## Das Fluff

The Godfather. reminds you what a real gangster is.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Generations


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Verónica(2017)*

Good Spanish possession film. From the same guy who made Rec 1&2, So i was expecting something good and I wasn't too disappointed. It was a bit creepy at times too.

Possession movies always scare me out a bit.


----------



## HenDoggy

Battle royal 2, it good....



Scrub-Zero said:


> *Same Kind of Different as Me (2017)*
> 
> I like it. not my usual cup of tea, but a friend taught me it's nice to branch out into other genre. Wasn't sure at first with this film, it felt like one of those lifetime emotional manipulative garbage films, but it turned out to be good imo. I usually don't like Renée Zellweger but she did well here. Of course, Jon Voight and Djimon Hounsou are great actors and delivered as usual.
> 
> I saw that one and didn't like it much. Not as good as The Edge or Night of the Grizzly.


Oh really? I was really not expecting much before watching this but It was not half bad lol I mean it seemed like a realistic depiction of what would happen during bear attack. I gotta check those other films out. Thanks.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## wmu'14

Holiday in Handcuffs (2007)
Melissa Joan Hart from Clarissa Explains it All <3
Kind of cartoony and not believable. (And I usually don’t mind if movies aren’t believable, but this one pushed it)

3/5

The Benchwarmers (2006)
I liked the message, Jon Heder from Napoleon Dynamite, and there were a couple good laughs. My big issue with this movie is that it felt like there were too many montages, actually.

3/5

Riders of the Purple Sage (1941)

3/5


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Dementia 13(2017)*

I haven't seen the original at all, so I can't compare the two films. But this one was not bad at all. Kind of liked the story. Families always have secrets.


----------



## 0589471

*The Philadelphia Story (1940)*

Catherine Hepburn classic. My favorite scene is her getting drunk & the pool scene :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Insurrection


----------



## Maslow

The Post (excellent movie)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

IT (2017)

I didn't have any strong feelings towards it either way, it was alright.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## IcedOver

_Rubber_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. This is an absurdist horror comedy about a car tire that comes to life and starts wheeling around and killing people by exploding their heads. Yes. This happens while a group of people watch from a hillside through binoculars, as if they're watching the action of the movie as a movie itself. I liked it.


----------



## IcedOver

SamanthaStrange said:


> IT (2017)
> 
> I didn't have any strong feelings towards it either way, it was alright.


Me either; nothing special about any aspect of it. Don't know why it was necessary to adapt the story again. I re-read the book (first read it in 1990 before the original miniseries). It was absolutely dreadful. I'm glad they didn't film Beverly gang-banging all six of the boys in the tunnels, as happens in the book.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

IcedOver said:


> Me either; nothing special about any aspect of it. Don't know why it was necessary to adapt the story again. I re-read the book (first read it in 1990 before the original miniseries). It was absolutely dreadful. I'm glad they didn't film Beverly gang-banging all six of the boys in the tunnels, as happens in the book.


I've been re-reading the book for like a year, I originally read it in the 1990's also. It's definitely too long. I kinda figured the gang-bang would not be included in the movie, even though this version was rated R. I doubt viewers would be keen on seeing a gang-bang between 12 year olds, haha.


----------



## IcedOver

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've been re-reading the book for like a year, I originally read it in the 1990's also. It's definitely too long. I kinda figured the gang-bang would not be included in the movie, even though this version was rated R. I doubt viewers would be keen on seeing a gang-bang between 12 year olds, haha.


I had totally forgotten about the gang bang. Reading it as an adult, I was thinking, "What the hell is this?!?" It's truly disgusting and inappropriate. Don't know what King was thinking. He could have had them just hug to bond; he didn't have to have them do that, and describe it in such graphic detail.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*México Bárbaro (2014)*

I did not expect this to be so raw lol. An 8 short story movie and some of those short stories were very good while some were pretty silly/dull. Still not a bad watch.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Slums of Beverly Hills


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Midnight Man(2016)*

Not bad. Not very good. Interesting if you like lore or a bit of paganism. Not sure how accurate it all is. Too bad the midnight man was just crappy CGI. Killed the film a bit.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Geralds Game (2017) *

Looks like people were right. It is as good as the book.

Stephen King delivers, as usual.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Geralds Game (2017) *
> 
> Looks like people were right. It is as good as the book.
> 
> Stephen King delivers, as usual.


It was good. I had to cover my eyes for that one scene though. It disturbed me when I read the book too.


----------



## IcedOver

_Saving Private Ryan_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I had only watched this once, like in 2001 on VHS. It's not a bad movie, but it's also not as great as many say. I was surprised that even though it's a very long movie, it doesn't have Spielberg's typical "extra act" which stretches things out to a ridiculous degree. The pacing is pretty decent.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SamanthaStrange said:


> It was good. I had to cover my eyes for that one scene though. It disturbed me when I read the book too.


Yeah, I think I know which scene you mean


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

Raw (2016)








****ed up film. Loved it. It was pretty entertaining. The school is actually more preposterous than the ambiguous condition of her and her sister. Could be extreme anemia. It's theorized that that's where the lore of the vampire started. They just didn't know how to treat it. And those conditions can create a maddening effect on someone's mind neurologically, like many diseases. So someone getting a bit feral and bitey isn't too far fetched. As well as them looking sickly pale and emaciated, and their senses easily bothered by bright light (as well as their skin). This does seem to be a fictitious disease, as far as the audience knows, but it's really interesting. That ending reveal... Good stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

Zombieland


----------



## scintilla




----------



## IcedOver

scintilla said:


>


I pity you. That movie sucked.


----------



## Kevin001

Lucy (currently)


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

scintilla said:


>


Loved this film. Just got home from seeing it.








It's a love-letter to Creature from the Black Lagoon, stylistically carried from Abe from the Hellboy films, a Beauty and the Beast story that's better than the live-action B&tB from Disney earlier last year and with touches of Frankenstein, in that we're the monsters. All with an anti-Pan's Labyrinth ending.

Films like this is why Guillermo del Toro is maybe my favorite director. Definitely my favorite modern and living director.



IcedOver said:


> I pity you. That movie sucked.


AND favorite film of 2017.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ingrid Goes West (2017)

It had some funny moments, but depressing overall.


----------



## Social Faux Pas

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## scintilla

IcedOver said:


> I pity you. That movie sucked.


It's okay, I don't need your pity. It wasn't my favourite film but I also didn't think it was terrible.



RyanIsNerdy said:


> Loved this film. Just got home from seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a love-letter to Creature from the Black Lagoon, stylistically carried from Abe from the Hellboy films, a Beauty and the Beast story that's better than the live-action B&tB from Disney earlier last year and with touches of Frankenstein, in that we're the monsters. All with an anti-Pan's Labyrinth ending.
> 
> Films like this is why Guillermo del Toro is maybe my favorite director. Definitely my favorite modern and living director.


It's cool you liked it so much  Visually and stylistically I really enjoyed it - it was beautifully shot imo. Oh and the soundtrack was nice. I do think it is a bit overhyped and I don't think it's the best movie of 2017, but I liked it.


----------



## Lyyli

Happy Death Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Foxfire (1996)


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

scintilla said:


> It's okay, I don't need your pity. It wasn't my favourite film but I also didn't think it was terrible.
> 
> It's cool you liked it so much  Visually and stylistically I really enjoyed it - it was beautifully shot imo. Oh and the soundtrack was nice. I do think it is a bit overhyped and I don't think it's the best movie of 2017, but I liked it.


That's fair. Just being such a horror film, scifi fan, I really enjoyed this. Not as good as his best, Pan's Labyrinth, but it is memorable.


----------



## sprinter

*10 Cloverfield Lane*... Well at least I didn't fall asleep during it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Punch Drunk Love (2002)

I have tried to watch this movie before, but this is the first time I got all the way through it. It's a good movie, but I find it pretty anxiety inducing.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Highway


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

What We Do In Shadows was good. They're making it into a tv show on FX. I think a continuation? Reason being is bc they're also planning a spinoff of the werewolves in it called "We're Wolves" and a spinoff of the police that're oblivious to the supernatural around them. Forget the name. Something "Paranormal".



SamanthaStrange said:


> Punch Drunk Love (2002)
> 
> I have tried to watch this movie before, but this is the first time I got all the way through it. It's a good movie, but I find it pretty anxiety inducing.


It is. That's partly why I appreciated it so much. I'm very much Berry/Barry at times. It hurts to watch.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Post_ - This is just a very average, unspectacular, and workmanlike film from Spielberg, but that's no surprise considering in the past twenty years he has usually made pretty average or bad movies. It's not credited as being based on a book, but if it had been, I would have read it before going. As it is, I didn't know much about the situation, so my research was of the Wikipedia variety. What sucks is that Spielberg routinely plays fast and loose with actual facts when he makes movies based on true stories. As a result, I don't know if what I watched was really that close to the reality of events. My enjoyment of the film was severely hampered by some late teens or twentysomethings who sat in my row and did not watch the film, but just chuckled amongst themselves and took pictures of each other with their phones, with the flash on.


----------



## IcedOver

SamanthaStrange said:


> Punch Drunk Love (2002)
> 
> I have tried to watch this movie before, but this is the first time I got all the way through it. It's a good movie, but I find it pretty anxiety inducing.


I liked it overall, more on second viewing on DVD than I did when I went to it in the theater. I recall a scene in which Sandler's character says he just doesn't like himself much of the time, and it resonated with me to hear a movie character say something like that.


----------



## Were

Get Out.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Island of Dr. Moreau (1977)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Dark Meridian (2017)*

I almost stopped that one, but it turned out pretty good after 30 minutes or so. Glad I stuck until the end for this one.


----------



## wmu'14

Ant-Man (2015)
On the positive side, I liked Ant-Man’s powers, his partner Luis, and Michael Douglas as Hank Pym. Douglas was so good and made the backstory seem so interesting, I sat there thinking ‘well I want to watch that.’ Paul Rudd’s Ant-Man seems to become a supporting character. Certainly I cared more for Hank.
In addition to not caring for Scott Lang / Paul Rudd as much as Hank Pym / Michael Douglas, another negative is the movie was too similar to Iron Man and other superhero movies. How many times have we seen a superhero movie where the villain is the evil CEO of a company that wants to use tech for evil? Over and over and over. It gets really old. I’ve seen this movie before in the form of Iron Man, Spider-Man, etc. etc. etc. 
Unfortunately this is a huge criticism. So you have a repeat villain and the main character isn’t as interesting as one of the supporting characters.

3/5

How I rank MCU Phase II:
Guardians of the Galaxy
The Winter Soldier
Age of Ultron
Ant-Man
Iron Man 3

(GotG and TWS are really, really, really good. AoU is good. AM & IM3 I was waiting for the credits to roll. AM is at least watchable. IM3 is god-awful)


----------



## IcedOver

wmu'14 said:


> Ant-Man (2015)
> On the positive side, I liked Ant-Man's powers, his partner Luis, and Michael Douglas as Hank Pym. Douglas was so good and made the backstory seem so interesting, I sat there thinking 'well I want to watch that.' Paul Rudd's Ant-Man seems to become a supporting character. Certainly I cared more for Hank.


I liked _Ant-Man_ for the most part. In the theater it had the best 3D of any of the MCU movies so far, and that really helped its watchability. Paul Rudd I quite enjoyed. His scene turning into Giant-Man in _Captain America: Civil War_ was the best moment in that otherwise problematic film; I didn't know that was coming. Because Disney/Marvel has eschewed really trying different stuff in favor of lack of risk and SJW bullsh!t, I've stopped looking to the MCU movies for a whole ton of quality, but they're usually watchable. The worst was _Thor: The Dark World_.


----------



## wmu'14

IcedOver said:


> I liked _Ant-Man_ for the most part. In the theater it had the best 3D of any of the MCU movies so far, and that really helped its watchability. Paul Rudd I quite enjoyed. His scene turning into Giant-Man in _Captain America: Civil War_ was the best moment in that otherwise problematic film; I didn't know that was coming. *Because Disney/Marvel has eschewed really trying different stuff in favor of lack of risk and SJW bullsh!t, I've stopped looking to the MCU movies f*or a whole ton of quality, but they're usually watchable. The worst was _Thor: The Dark World_.


Same. I stopped watching them in the theater after Age of Ultron came out because they lacked originality, caring about the heroes, villains being one-shot and cardboard copies, the whole point just to hype the next one. The problem is (with the exception of one), none of them are that bad. And so Di$ney just thinks 'well we'll just keep making more of them and not change anything because we know what people like.'
(Pisses me off about SW too uke)

However a few months ago I started re-watching them, in an attempt to 'catch-up'. While you'll get a couple gems like GotG and TWS, there's a lot of crap too and those ones just make me want to give up on the whole franchise again. I didn't mind The Dark World; the worst was Iron Man 3 by far. uke


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze


----------



## IcedOver

wmu'14 said:


> Same. I stopped watching them in the theater after Age of Ultron came out because they lacked originality, caring about the heroes, villains being one-shot and cardboard copies, the whole point just to hype the next one. The problem is (with the exception of one), none of them are that bad. And so Di$ney just thinks 'well we'll just keep making more of them and not change anything because we know what people like.'
> (Pisses me off about SW too uke)
> 
> However a few months ago I started re-watching them, in an attempt to 'catch-up'. While you'll get a couple gems like GotG and TWS, there's a lot of crap too and those ones just make me want to give up on the whole franchise again. I didn't mind The Dark World; the worst was Iron Man 3 by far. uke


Right, none has been absolutely dreadful. They just hover in the middle ground. Currently they're trying to make their movies funny, because I guess that worked with _Guardians_. While the comedy in _Thor: Ragnarok_ was welcome compared to how bland the previous two were, after a while it got annoying how intensely they were pushing the humor. Their villains do suck, though. Thanos sure better be an unbelievable villain, as we've been building up to him for six years. I really dislike that the big bad of six years is just a computer-generated cartoon (realistic human face CGI never works and never will). Don't know why they couldn't have used a real person.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

My Mom is a Werewolf is cheese, very 80s, not recommendable and probably won't be memorable, but I somehow enjoyed myself, despite that stuff. Lol. It's so bad it's good. FOX Family would make this movie now, I think, even though there are some sexual references.



wmu'14 said:


> Ant-Man (2015)
> On the positive side, I liked Ant-Man's powers, his partner Luis, and Michael Douglas as Hank Pym. Douglas was so good and made the backstory seem so interesting, I sat there thinking 'well I want to watch that.' Paul Rudd's Ant-Man seems to become a supporting character. Certainly I cared more for Hank.
> In addition to not caring for Scott Lang / Paul Rudd as much as Hank Pym / Michael Douglas, another negative is the movie was too similar to Iron Man and other superhero movies. How many times have we seen a superhero movie where the villain is the evil CEO of a company that wants to use tech for evil? Over and over and over. It gets really old. I've seen this movie before in the form of Iron Man, Spider-Man, etc. etc. etc.
> Unfortunately this is a huge criticism. So you have a repeat villain and the main character isn't as interesting as one of the supporting characters.
> 
> 3/5
> 
> How I rank MCU Phase II:
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> The Winter Soldier
> Age of Ultron
> Ant-Man
> Iron Man 3
> 
> (GotG and TWS are really, really, really good. AoU is good. AM & IM3 I was waiting for the credits to roll. AM is at least watchable. IM3 is god-awful)





IcedOver said:


> I liked _Ant-Man_ for the most part. In the theater it had the best 3D of any of the MCU movies so far, and that really helped its watchability. Paul Rudd I quite enjoyed. His scene turning into Giant-Man in _Captain America: Civil War_ was the best moment in that otherwise problematic film; I didn't know that was coming. Because Disney/Marvel has eschewed really trying different stuff in favor of lack of risk and SJW bullsh!t, I've stopped looking to the MCU movies for a whole ton of quality, but they're usually watchable. The worst was _Thor: The Dark World_.





wmu'14 said:


> Same. I stopped watching them in the theater after Age of Ultron came out because they lacked originality, caring about the heroes, villains being one-shot and cardboard copies, the whole point just to hype the next one. The problem is (with the exception of one), none of them are that bad. And so Di$ney just thinks 'well we'll just keep making more of them and not change anything because we know what people like.'
> (Pisses me off about SW too uke)
> 
> However a few months ago I started re-watching them, in an attempt to 'catch-up'. While you'll get a couple gems like GotG and TWS, there's a lot of crap too and those ones just make me want to give up on the whole franchise again. I didn't mind The Dark World; the worst was Iron Man 3 by far. uke





IcedOver said:


> Right, none has been absolutely dreadful. They just hover in the middle ground. Currently they're trying to make their movies funny, because I guess that worked with _Guardians_. While the comedy in _Thor: Ragnarok_ was welcome compared to how bland the previous two were, after a while it got annoying how intensely they were pushing the humor. Their villains do suck, though. Thanos sure better be an unbelievable villain, as we've been building up to him for six years. I really dislike that the big bad of six years is just a computer-generated cartoon (realistic human face CGI never works and never will). Don't know why they couldn't have used a real person.


AoU is one of the weaker films of the MCU. Maybe weakest, imo? Incredible Hulk wasn't bad. It's better than Hulk, it's just that it's the sore, green thumb of the bunch. But I'd still give it second. Thor: Dark World gets a bad rap, but I still think it's more coherent as a movie than Age of Ultron. Is it a better story? They're maybe tied. Ultron may have a leg up for many because of the heavy link from the beginning of Stark making AI and messing up royally this time.

Anyways, I do agree that Ant-Man is much better to see in theatres than most of the MCU movies do to its spectacle. I didn't see it in 3D and it was still very cool. It was kind of a reluctant hero with an Iron Man story. Just like Doctor Strange was kind of an Iron Man story. "Douches turn good" type of formula. Scott Lang does have quite a different personality, I will say.


----------



## wmu'14

RyanIsNerdy said:


> AoU is one of the weaker films of the MCU. Maybe weakest, imo? Incredible Hulk wasn't bad. It's better than Hulk, it's just that it's the sore, green thumb of the bunch. But I'd still give it second. Thor: Dark World gets a bad rap, but I still think it's more coherent as a movie than Age of Ultron. Is it a better story? They're maybe tied. Ultron may have a leg up for many because of the heavy link from the beginning of Stark making AI and messing up royally this time.
> 
> Anyways, I do agree that Ant-Man is much better to see in theatres than most of the MCU movies do to its spectacle. I didn't see it in 3D and it was still very cool. It was kind of a reluctant hero with an Iron Man story. Just like Doctor Strange was kind of an Iron Man story. "Douches turn good" type of formula. Scott Lang does have quite a different personality, I will say.


I like AoU. I get sick of origin stories so it was a nice break from that. Ragnarok - the only Phase III movie I've seen so far - I really liked and was another thing that encouraged me to give the franchise another go.

TDW isn't bad. It's just forgettable. Jane goes to Asgard and Loki fakes his death. That's really all I remember about it & I've seen it twice.

IM3 however was really bad. All of it we've already really seen before (like Ant-Man, like Iron Man 1 & 2, like Spider-Man, etc. etc.) Just a cash-grab.

I have high hopes for Phase III.



IcedOver said:


> Right, none has been absolutely dreadful. They just hover in the middle ground. Currently they're trying to make their movies funny, because I guess that worked with _Guardians_. While the comedy in _Thor: Ragnarok_ was welcome compared to how bland the previous two were, after a while it got annoying how intensely they were pushing the humor. Their villains do suck, though. Thanos sure better be an unbelievable villain, as we've been building up to him for six years. I really dislike that the big bad of six years is just a computer-generated cartoon (realistic human face CGI never works and never will). Don't know why they couldn't have used a real person.


I don't mind the comedy, but what I really wanted to say was that I definitely think the villains in the MCU are another strike against it and why I think they're just good movies, not great or anything. Almost all of the villains introduced so far - outside of Loki, really (that's the only one I'm really remembering) - are one-shots. They're introduced and killed the exact same movie. It's hard to build a super villain that fast. None of them are truly memorable. It makes the heroes not as exciting as a result.

It's one of the reasons I'm actually excited about Infinity War -> we're going to finally get to see this Big Bad they've been hyping since TA.

I really hope Thanos is in both Infinity War movies and isn't a one-shot villain. Would be nice if we haven't seen the last of him after both Infinity War movies too.


----------



## Kevin001

The Sixth Sense (currently)


----------



## Karsten

SamanthaStrange said:


> Punch Drunk Love (2002)
> 
> I have tried to watch this movie before, but this is the first time I got all the way through it. It's a good movie, but I find it pretty anxiety inducing.


It's a really weird film. Probably Sandler's best role, IMO.


----------



## Rhythmbat

The shape of water.

It's so fitting, unique and... the themes it touches are incredibly relatable. I'm so glad I saw it because I needed it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Tokyo Ghoul(2017)*

Based on the anime that I haven't seen yet. It wasn't too bad with good action and fight scenes. It's hard to pack up an anime in a two-hour film though, no doubt.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dorm Daze 2


----------



## HenDoggy

I, tonya 6/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## SFC01

brawl in cell block 99

Good but strange, and wasn't sure if it was a comedy or not. Is it ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Batman: Gotham by Gaslight(2017)*

Damn, that timeline for a Batman film was just perfect. I never read the novel, but definitely liked this cartoon. It was like watching an old Batman: The Animated Series episode.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Master_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I might go to Paul Thomas Anderson's _Phantom Thread_ this week, so I wanted to re-watch this. I semi-liked it in the theater, and feel the same way on a re-watch. It's not a terribly deep or meaningful film, although I'm sure that folks have dug for stuff that's not really present. Still, it's got a lot of very idiosyncratic moments, the cinematography is stunning, and Joaquin Phoenix is excellent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder by Death


----------



## IcedOver

_Home Movie_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. I rented this a few years ago and liked it enough to re-watch it. It's a found footage movie about a family whose male/female twin kids are just straight-up evil. They kill the family pets, and during a game of wiffle ball with his dad, the boy throws a rock at him instead. Adrian Pasdar is really good as a dad who is trying to keep his family together and stay positive, but realizes that his kids are demons. It's got the normal problems with found footage flicks, including stuff that's edited together with voice overs, but it's not film destroying.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Justice League: Dark(2017)*

It wasn't that great, not bad either. Having John Constantine and Swamp Thing in the show was kind of cool.


----------



## 3stacks

Thor Ragnorok and I loved it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Accident Man (2018 )*

A pretty good film with Scott Adkins. I like his acrobatic style and he's not such a bad actor either. Been loving a bunch of his films recently.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker

Merlin (1998 )


----------



## IcedOver

_Phantom Thread_ - Paul Thomas Anderson's movies since the excellent _Magnolia_ have all been underwhelming in different ways, although not exceedingly problematic with the exception of _Inherent Vice_ which was flat-out horrendous. This is actually pretty good. It's a film that takes a long while to tell a rather simple story, but the situations and performances are all usually interesting. It kind of fits in with the current male/female wars going on in that it deals with how a man and woman go back and forth between each other, excruciatingly. Thankfully, the female side takes an equal number of hits, as the female is as horrible a person as the man, even more so.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Blade of the Immortal (2017)*

Good film with very nice fight scenes. I saw the anime as well.

It's been a while since I watched a samurai movie, so I savored that one quite a bit, even if some of the characters were a bit over the top silly sometimes.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bicentennial Man


----------



## DJAshton

I went to the cinema to see The Darkest Hour and thought it was alright, nothing special, Gary Oldman is amazing though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Caveman


----------



## IcedOver

_Watch Me_ (2006) on DVD from Netflix mail service. This is a shot-on-video film from Australia that rips off "The Ring" and other Japanese horrors about long-haired girls who kill when someone watches whatever. It's not that good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pollyanna


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## wmu'14

Chased By Dinosaurs

A documentary, a spin-off of the Walking With Dinosaurs series. I really enjoyed it. It felt like the same world as WWD.


----------



## HenDoggy

Cloverfield Paradox 1/10


----------



## Toad Licker

King Kong (2005)


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

HenDoggy said:


> Cloverfield Paradox 1/10


I'd give it a 4 out of 10. It was interesting, but the ending screwed itself. The production value isn't so bad, though I did feel at time this is something Syfy would make. Considering the actors they got for it (Ziyi, Bruhl, O'Dowd and other familiar faces) and then it's just so-so.


----------



## The Enemy Within

The Shape of Water (2017)


----------



## Jimb086

Fright Night 2, the original not the remake. Its out of print and hard to find so I hadn't seen it in years! Some kind soul posted it to youtube though. The first was better but it was still cool to see this again.


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Darlings


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## cinto

Walking out (2017)
It had a slow start, and the climax wasn't until the middle, but it ended up being a simple, good movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*I Am a Hero/Hajimari no hi (2015)*

I liked this one. Not as good as Train to Busan, but still well worth a watch. Part comedy, part cute, and serious too. The zombies were kind of original. I loved that athlete zombie lol.

*Maneater/Unnatural(2015)*

I don't know why I bothered. Bad acting and script, but no damn CGI, thank God. Still watched it until the end :lol
I'm a sucker for stalker bears, I guess.

Should have followed @cinto's example and watch Walking Out instead.


----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> Should have followed @cinto's example and watch Walking Out instead.


:laugh: what was wrong with Maneater? The title itself is kinda silly o_o


----------



## Scrub-Zero

cinto said:


> :laugh: what was wrong with Maneater? The title itself is kinda silly o_o


The concept of the bear itself was interesting with genetic modifications, but the execution was terrible with some seriously bad acting. Even James Remar and Graham Greene couldn't make this movie good. And the bear sometimes looked like a mascot :lol.

And Maneaters are predator animals that got a taste for human flesh and hunt them almost exclusively. Like in the movie The Ghost and the Darkness with Val Kilmer. Gonna assume you knew that, though


----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> The concept of the bear itself was interesting with genetic modifications, but the execution was terrible with some seriously bad acting. Even James Remar and Graham Greene couldn't make this movie good. And the bear sometimes looked like a mascot :lol.
> 
> And Maneaters are predator animals that got a taste for human flesh and hunt them almost exclusively. Like in the movie The Ghost and the Darkness with Val Kilmer. Gonna assume you knew that, though


:teeth I can no longer stick around to finish a movie with bad acting or bad dialogue. Not even great scenery will keep me drawn. You must have lots of patience. In Walking Out, it had its boring moments with decent acting, but other things made it work somehow. Almost took it out too. You'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

cinto said:


> :teeth I can no longer stick around to finish a movie with bad acting or bad dialogue. Not even great scenery will keep me drawn. You must have lots of patience. In Walking Out, it had its boring moments with decent acting, but other things made it work somehow. Almost took it out too. You'll probably enjoy it.


I need to start doing that. :lol I'd be ashamed to tell you how much time I've wasted watching ****ty films until the end.

And I have Walking Out lined up for tonight. If I don't fall asleep on it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gran Torino


----------



## wmu'14

Shadow of a Doubt (1943)
Really enjoyed this. Uncle Charlie and Young Charlie played perfectly, really everyone was. I’d have preferred he get away with it in the end and not die, though, because in real life, the murderer tends to get away with it.

5/5 

Scooby-Doo On Zombie Island (1998 )
I remember watching this when I was a kid and thought it was so scary. The part where they zoom in on the tape and see the ghost, the kind girl being an evil cat-person……………….Not scary now, but still enjoyed it. They contrast between the cartoonish-humor and the horror-movie scary parts really well.

5/5

The Gospel of John (2014)
A word-for-word adaptation of the Bible’s Book of John, so some parts are a little preachy / long monologues from Jesus. But if you like the Book of John, you will like this movie.

5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!


----------



## Toad Licker

Beetlejuice


----------



## IcedOver

John Carpenter's _They Live_ and _Prince of Darkness_ back to back at a movie theater. It was a day of Carpenter at the theater; they also showed _Dark Star_ and _The Thing_, but I didn't go for those.


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman


----------



## Toad Licker

Batman Returns


----------



## IcedOver

_Three Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri_ - Just like many "awards buzz" movies, this one sucks for the most part (_The Shape of Water_ sucks too). It's all over the map tonally and in terms of character perspective and plot, and not in a good, "loosey goosey" way. Characters do stuff for absolutely no reason, and again, not in a "good" way. The main character pays for billboards by shoving $5000 in the face of an advertising guy even though the advertising guy didn't even quote her a price, and even though we're told the road near the billboards is rarely used, and the billboards unused since '86. The billboards have three simple sentences on them, they're reported on the news, so why the big stink about fighting to keep them up? Then in a later scene, you'll ask yourself the question, doesn't the building have a back door? The movie was clearly just an excuse to have McDormand cussing up a storm and being tough in a workman's uniform that looks like that worn by Michael Myers, and to ridicule what an Englishman probably considers podunk American small towns. It has a few amusing scenes, but overall, a terrible or at least a forgettable film, completely undeserving of any high praise.


----------



## Lyyli

Keep Watching (2017) I'll rate it 3/10


----------



## unemployment simulator

cloverfield

I enjoyed this.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Toad Licker

The Jerk


----------



## cinto

Murder on the Orient Express 2017

Had its fun, enjoyable moments. Good dialogue.


----------



## Toad Licker

Car Wash


----------



## SHERains

The Shape of Water. Very beautiful

Enviado do meu SM-T561 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## karenw

The Dictator


----------



## calimerc

Jungle. Probably should've been done a bit differently but still kind of liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Toad Licker

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## IcedOver

_Nights and Weekends_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. This was co-directed by Joe Swanberg and Greta Gerwig, the latter who is currently being celebrated by feminists and SJWs for _Lady Bird_, as if a woman has never directed a film before (still haven't been out to that). The film stars both directors. It's a pretty shrugworthy film about a long-distance relationship between two hipsters, a "mumblecore" film. It's just them mumbling about random stuff, hugging, fvcking, arguing, breaking up, stuff like that.


----------



## Toad Licker

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## IcedOver

_The 15:17 to Paris_ - I kind of liked this. It's not a great flick by any means, but I'd actually say it's better than _Sully_, Clint Eastwood's last film, which was also about a heroic act which took quick thinking. _Sully_ added in a bunch of stuff that never happened, or at least wasn't in Sullenberger's book, just for dramatic effect. I read the book _The 15:17 to Paris_ before going, and this movie largely adheres to that book, and of course stars the three actual guys as themselves (even though only Spencer and Alek really did a lot to help during the attack). Their acting isn't excellent, but it's not supposed to be (actually, the lines written for and the acting by the child actors who play them as kids are worse). Spencer's acting isn't bad, though. I like the way the movie doesn't try to force too much coincidence and meaning on you; it has Eastwood's typically casual, no-frills style. Most of the movie has the guys growing up, then they go on a backpack tour of Europe which I'm sure a lot of people found boring and pointless, but which I thought was fun, just mundane stuff. What I felt was missing was that the narrative doesn't circle back to the three guys together after the train attack. It's the attack, then they're receiving the Legion of Honor of France, then that's it. It could have used an extra scene.


----------



## Cascades

Wakefield. It was....eh. Anticlimactic ending that left me saying "was that it?"


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic Pizza


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

It (2017)


----------



## Michael1983

Just finished watching Drive for the second time. Good film!


----------



## IcedOver

Re-watched _Fifty Shades of Grey_ (the original) on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service (I'm currently reading the third book). I know, I know, this whole property is ridiculous. I agree that the books are awful (although the first was way better than the second, and this third has been dreadful so far). However, this first movie is actually pretty decent and watchable. It's well directed, photographed, edited, and acted. You can't be too hard on it because of that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween


----------



## wmu'14

Saw Black Panther with my friend. I'll have a 'real' review up later, but all these MCU movies seem like they're the exact same movie and just a rehash and cash-grab. First half was okay, then the second half I got bored.


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween II


----------



## Kevin001

Flatliners (2017) It was ok.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Les affamés/Ravenous(2017)*

Good French Canadian zombie film. Good atmosphere and scenery too and the zombies are kind of creepy. Very good film and a must if you're a fan or hungry for a zombie film.


----------



## Lyyli

Berlin Syndrome (2017) Creepy as hell.


----------



## Toad Licker

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Rhythmbat

Ex machina

...
i hated it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Overdrive

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Les affamés/Ravenous(2017)*
> 
> Good French Canadian zombie film. Good atmosphere and scenery too and the zombies are kind of creepy. Very good film and a must if you're a fan or hungry for a zombie film.


Yeah !, saw it a week ago. I wasn't disappointed by what you see in regural zombie films. I liked the way the director made things even weirder.

Felt bad for the war vet at the end, haha.


----------



## IcedOver

_Fifty Shades Darker_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Overdrive said:


> Felt bad for the war vet at the end, haha.


Lmao, he kind of had it coming. :lol

That was good comedy though, his little part in the film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Mighty Joe Young (1949)


----------



## Toad Licker

Comic Book Villains


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

Okja. Surprised me. I thought it'd be a total vegan's fairytale, but no, they actually make fun of the environmentalists/animal rights peoples' characters a bit. It's more like an anime about a girl and her big, goofy animal. I've not seen My Neighbor Totoro, but I imagine that that's what that movie is. Similar to Big Hero 6 and the like, but with a different narrative. I enjoyed it.


----------



## IcedOver

_Fifty Shades Freed_ - I've now stuck it out through the three 500 plus-page novels and these three movies over the past three years. Wow. That was a chore. Really, though, they do give a good view into the nutball, self-contradictory female psyche. The main character falls for this dark, complicated dude, but she'll only be with him if she can mold him to her specifications. This movie was easily the worst of the three.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rio Grande


----------



## Were

The Shape of Water.

Seems like probably either this or Three Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri is going to win the best picture Oscar tonight, I've only watched the trailer of Three Billboards, it didn't interest me, so I would prefer if this wins.


----------



## abiologicalblunder

Watched the Shape of Water today.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best of Times (1986)


----------



## HenDoggy

I watched black panther. 8/10 could be the best superhero movie I've seen in recent memory.


----------



## MTFHR

All eyez on me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Bucket List


----------



## Toad Licker

End of Days


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube


----------



## tsekaren

Lord of the Rings - Extended Version. 

Was WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too long


----------



## IcedOver

_Black Panther_ in 3D. It's no different than any other middling MCU movie. I know that it's getting attention for, and SJWs are jizzing themselves because it's a black superhero movie (when they've existed before). However, more attention should be paid to how bland and boring it is -- stale plot, boring performances, including from Chadwick Boseman and Michael B. "One Mode" Jordan, poor special effects, and unspectacular action. Oftentimes in these types of movies, if they have a black villain, a white villain is usually behind him and is the bigger threat. While the movie has a clear resentment towards whites coursing through it, the main Big Bad is in fact a black man, which is admirable and the only thing that marks the movie as bucking any trend.


----------



## Fever Dream

Black Panther

I'd give it a 7/10. It's far from the greatest film ever made, but it's still pretty entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## NoLife93

Dark City


----------



## Toad Licker

Cube Zero


----------



## roxslide

Wrinkle in Time

No spoilers, just opinions.

* *





Wow, this movie was a mess. I'm pretty sure this was the only time I seriously considered walking out on a movie. I knew it wasn't going to be great but I was hoping to see some wonderful effects and interesting world building, even if it was just visual but even that was underwhelming. The color palette and artistic choices of the first half reminded me a lot of the teletubbies lol. The other effects and settings were pretty derivative and boring. I guess the second place was kind of cool... but the scenes were too uncomfortable me to fully appreciate it.

The movie was awkward, nonsensical and not in a charming way. It was also moderately patronizing, the themes were so overt, also the science in it made me want to cry... just call it magic! Why even bother?

There were a few good things though, I see how a young (very young) girl might enjoy this movie. I'm obsessed with the little boy in this film, he did such a good job and he looks like my little brother back when he was cute lol, hope to see more from him. Also, I liked subtle focus on Meg's blackness in different scenes, I liked how the ideal version of herself had relaxed hair. That was a nice touch.

But overall I feel embarrassed for a lot of the people who were in or worked on this movie. Especially the older boy, his acting was horrendous.

I know this was based on a book. I've always wanted to read it but now I'm especially hesitant....


----------



## Johnny Walker

Maze runner: The death cure - 6.5/10 Nothing special but made me intrigued about the books, they are really interesting. So far i've just read the first one.


----------



## Marko3

_Pirates of the Caribbean_: _Dead Man's Chest_


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Javuri

We Go On (2016)


----------



## Toad Licker

Gator


----------



## cinto

A Fantastic Woman (Una Mujer Fantastica) 
Not so bad. Enjoyable. I mainly watched it for the simplicity foreign indie films have to offer. I also like movies from Chile.


----------



## Toad Licker

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker

2010


----------



## Kevin001

I'm Not Ashamed.......inspiring.


----------



## IcedOver

_Annihilation_ - Sometimes I wonder why filmmakers use the credit "Based on the novel" or whatever, when they barely use any elements of it. I'm not saying it's mandated that stuff not be changed (often changing stuff is preferable), but if you're going to make something that barely resembles the source material, maybe use "Inspired by" or "Suggested by". The novel this is taken from isn't that great, but the only good elements of it aren't even used in this film. The movie itself isn't very good. It's sort of a "Lost" rip-off, not very intriguing. About a fifteen-minute sequence is similar to a Tool video. Natalie Portman is her usual boring self.


----------



## 3stacks

IcedOver said:


> _Annihilation_ - Sometimes I wonder why filmmakers use the credit "Based on the novel" or whatever, when they barely use any elements of it. I'm not saying it's mandated that stuff not be changed (often changing stuff is preferable), but if you're going to make something that barely resembles the source material, maybe use "Inspired by" or "Suggested by". The novel this is taken from isn't that great, but the only good elements of it aren't even used in this film. The movie itself isn't very good. It's sort of a "Lost" rip-off, not very intriguing. About a fifteen-minute sequence is similar to a Tool video. Natalie Portman is her usual boring self.


Ahh was planning on watching that. Not sure I want to now lol


----------



## vela

2012: It was terrible. Of course I expected it to be. I was bored and I didn't have anything else interesting to watch yesterday.


----------



## IcedOver

3stacks said:


> Ahh was planning on watching that. Not sure I want to now lol


Don't let me stop you (only if you're paying for it at the theater, though :wink2. I didn't enjoy myself too much or find it very intriguing, but some people might like it. I think it's generally been liked even though it hasn't done well financially.


----------



## IcedOver

Also rented Eli Roth's _Knock Knock_ on Blu-ray from Netflix. I didn't know this was a remake of a 1977 film called _Death Game_. It's pretty decent, definitely Roth's best film that I've viewed (his rest are either awful or marginal). His wife Lorenza Izzo starred in this and _The Green Inferno_, and man, he's one lucky dude. She's pretty stunning.


----------



## cinto

The Strangers: Prey at Night 

Very dark. The direction, the cinematography, the suspense...all done so well. Will watch again.


----------



## Karsten

Phantom Thread.

Considering it was PTA film with DDL, I was expecting something amazing. I enjoyed it, but it's not something I'd want to recommend to many people.


----------



## danibrittany

The last movie I watched was “Edge of Tomorrow”. It was a brilliant and mind-twisting concept. You die except that you aren’t really dead but rather you wake up remembering everything that happened before you were killed. That was just a little explanation! You should give it a try.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## IcedOver

Eli Roth's _Death Wish _remake. I kind of liked it. It's better than the original, although that's not a great movie anyway. I also read the original novel. This remake is just a nice throwaway throwback, semi-'80s feel, "Back in Black" blasting over the end credits, stuff like that. In this toxic time of anti-gun rights idiots, a nice violent shoot-em-up is almost welcome. Bruce Willis is good, but I don't know if I would have cast him or Bronson in this role. The character is supposed to be inexperienced with guns, a nonviolent family guy, but they have screen personas very in tune with guns. Dean Norris plays . . . you guessed it . . . a cop (I don't believe he has ever played anything else).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

cinto said:


> The Strangers: Prey at Night
> 
> Very dark. The direction, the cinematography, the suspense...all done so well. Will watch again.


Do I need to see the original to enjoy this?



IcedOver said:


> Eli Roth's _Death Wish _remake. I kind of liked it. It's better than the original, although that's not a great movie anyway. I also read the original novel. This remake is just a nice throwaway throwback, semi-'80s feel, "Back in Black" blasting over the end credits, stuff like that. In this toxic time of anti-gun rights idiots, a nice violent shoot-em-up is almost welcome. Bruce Willis is good, but I don't know if I would have cast him or Bronson in this role. The character is supposed to be inexperienced with guns, a nonviolent family guy, but they have screen personas very in tune with guns. Dean Norris plays . . . you guessed it . . . a cop (I don't believe he has ever played anything else).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I want to use my MoviePass on this and Annihilation. MetaCritic and RT gave Death Wish such a low rating, yet general audiences have an aggregate of 85% for it. So much for paid critics.


----------



## HenDoggy

The last movie I saw was power rangers reboot which was a joke tbh. The only good thing was the ranger's costume design...

I enjoyed Annihilation. It's probably my favorite movie of this year so far. Ending could've been a bit better but not really complaining..


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey


----------



## Mlt18

My Friend Dahmer


----------



## cak

Cell


----------



## jasiesmith

Can anyone help me better with anxiety dizziness?! T_T


----------



## Kevin001

Fireproof...loved it!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## cinto

RyanIsNerdy said:


> Do I need to see the original to enjoy this?
> 
> I want to use my MoviePass on this and Annihilation. MetaCritic and RT gave Death Wish such a low rating, yet general audiences have an aggregate of 85% for it. So much for paid critics.


No you don't. It's a whole new story but with the same villains.


----------



## karenw

jasiesmith said:


> Can anyone help me better with anxiety dizziness?! T_T


Good one


----------



## FedericoC

coco i didn't cry lol


----------



## Kevin001

Black Panther......pretty good.


----------



## dead24

Star Wars The Last Jedi - trash movie


----------



## MehraMilo

Annihilation [2018]. I really liked it, and can't wait to see what Alex Garland makes next after this and Ex Machina.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hobbit: The Battle of Five Armies


----------



## Lohikaarme

"Did you know that the word 'trauma' comes from the Greek for 'wound'? Hm? And what is the German word for 'dream'? Traum. Ein Traum. Wounds can create monsters, and you, you are wounded, Marshal. And wouldn't you agree, when you see a monster, you&#8230; you must stop it?"

Shutter Island // 2010


----------



## IcedOver

_Darkhunters_


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## IcedOver

_The Strangers_ on DVD and then _The Strangers: Prey at Night_ at the theater. I had never viewed the original; I was kind of interested in it when it was in theaters, but didn't get out to it. The original really isn't that special. It has a few good moments, but is ultimately uninteresting. The sequel I definitely enjoyed more. The actors are all pretty good, and the family relationship well done. It includes several overt references (steals) from classic horror stuff, particular Carpenter and King, including the music and fonts of the title and credits (although I understand "Stranger Things" is doing the same thing; I still haven't watched that).


----------



## Toad Licker

The Thing (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape to Witch Mountain (1975)


----------



## Toad Licker

Return from Witch Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker

Being There


----------



## Toad Licker

The Magnificent Seven (1960)


----------



## SocialVegan

Atomic blonde


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

The Foreigner








Interesting revenge flick. It was alright. Expected more, but kept me interested throughout.

Kingsman: The Golden Circle








Liked the first a lot more, but still loads of fun. Worthy sequel.

MiB II








Also not as good as the first, but still enjoyed myself.

MiB 3








They switched from Roman to traditional numerical for some reason. Just like Friday the 13th with Part V from 4, though 4 didn't have a numeral at all. I liked this one more than the second. But yeah, maybe this is where the series should end.


----------



## Kevin001

Courageous (currently)


----------



## Toad Licker

Some Kind of Hero (1982)


----------



## HenDoggy

I watched thoroughbred. It was a pretty good movie.


----------



## cinto

A league of Their Own 

Insidious: The Last Key


----------



## Toad Licker

Private School (1983)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Annihilation.(2018 )*

It was a good/interesting movie right up until the lighthouse, then it got really stupid.

*Insidious: The Last Key(2018 )*

As ****ty as all the other movies.

*Pacific Rimjob: Uprising(2018 )*

I think I got the wrong film. This was supposed to be about giant robots fighting monsters?


----------



## Overdrive

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Annihilation.(2018 )*
> 
> It was a good/interesting movie right up until the lighthouse, then it got really stupid.


 Totally agree..


----------



## Toad Licker

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Were

This is Spinal Tap.

I think this was its funniest joke:






And it turns out even Imdb rating of this movie is 8 out of 11 instead of 10


----------



## cinto

This Is Spinal Tap is hilarious, I literally laughed from start to end.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Were

cinto said:


> This Is Spinal Tap is hilarious, I literally laughed from start to end.


It's also cool that they got the idea of a black album before Metallica.


----------



## cinto

I don't see a documentary thread? I'll post here for now

Blood Road 2017
I really loved this one. And learned some more stuff about the Vietnam war. By the end of the war there were an estimated 21 million bomb craters in South Vietnam and they live around these craters, choosing not to cover them. Leaving them to become small ponds for fish when it rains. Sad.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Ready Player One. I loved it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Flannel Pajamas


----------



## Toad Licker

Mystic River


----------



## IcedOver

_Contagion_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. Purely average. The scenario is horrifying, but it skips around too much to be invested in any one thing.


----------



## HenDoggy

The strangers lets prey at night (2018) just terrible


----------



## Toad Licker

Tank Girl


----------



## IcedOver

_Pacific Rim Uprising_ in 3D. It's probably about as good as the original or a shade less, which isn't saying much because that film wasn't great at all. It's still not bad. Definitely conforms to the current woeful and transparent SJW casting rulebook.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I watched it on netflix today. It was pretty decent and the ending was sort of sad. The plot was good, but this is a movie that went straight to video. There's many of the shot's from the movie that looked really pretty and I liked the lightning. It didn't get much notice or hype because these kinds of movies I believe had been made a lot. Psycho boy. Girls falls in love. Check it out if the trailer looks interesting to you. I'd rate it 6 out of 10.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Akira(1990)*

One more time, just one more time. Great anime, when anime was original and new.


----------



## christmascookie

In The Kingdom of Dreams and Madness, this great documentary on Studio Ghibli that I love. This was my third viewing of it, can't recommend it enough for anybody into Studio Ghibli and/or animation.


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Sheriff!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Ninja Scroll(1993)*

Never gets old. I saw this one more often than Id like to admit, but I'm still in awe of how well it's done.


----------



## Toad Licker

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## IcedOver

_Unsane_, shot with an iPhone - This is two-thirds of a good movie; it sort of runs off the rails narratively in the last third. Before that, it's pretty tightly constructed; after, it becomes obvious and trite. Claire Foy is pretty good, as is Joshua Leonard from _The Blair Witch Project_ as a stalker (complete with the aviator glasses). A big-name actor pops up in an unannounced cameo (as he did in _Interstellar_, hint hint). Steven Soderbergh is quite an overrated director, so it doesn't surprise me that _Unsane_ is Underwhelming.


----------



## Toad Licker

.45


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Ghost in the Shell(1995)*

I watched the classic one, not the new "remake" with the ****ty music and different lame sound effects. This old one is perfect and shouldn't have been touched at all.

What a great anime, though


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence (2004)*

I like this one as much as the original and it's just as deep. It's very well done with a good story, animation and music... if you don't factor in the digital garbage.


----------



## Euripides

To Kill a Mockingbird [1962] (USA)


----------



## Toad Licker

High Art


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Gift (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Scout and Cathouse Thursday


----------



## Kevin001

3 Men and a little lady (currently)


----------



## cinto

Don't Talk to Irene 2017


----------



## Lyyli

What Happened to Monday (2017) 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

The Secret of My Success


----------



## Javuri

A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## Taaylah

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Charmander

A Quiet Place


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Outsider(2018 )*

Wasn't a bad movie. A bit boring but I stuck all the way to the end, which was kind of weird and decent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 2: Aftershocks


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 3: Back to Perfection


----------



## Toad Licker

Tremors 4: The Legend Begins


----------



## IcedOver

_The Human Centipede (First Sequence)_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I rented this like eight years ago, and the shock value has definitely worn off. It's still a very well-made movie from a technical perspective.


----------



## Toad Licker

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> A Quiet Place


Was it good?


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> Was it good?


Yeah definitely. Quietest audience ever too. :b


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> Yeah definitely. Quietest audience ever too. :b


Haha ok heard truth or dare was legit too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wish Upon (2017) 

Meh, it was mildly entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Javuri

Annihilation


----------



## Grace21

Wonder, 2017 with Julia Roberts 
My opinion 10/10 
Very strong movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## IcedOver

_Ready Player One_ in 3D. Ehh. I read the book beforehand, and while the movie is faithful to the overall thrust of the book, it changes almost all of the challenges the contestants have to face during the hunt, and dials down the characters' intelligence and overall geekiness. Changing the challenges is understandable, as watching a character play a text-based computer game on a movie screen, for instance, wouldn't be too exciting. However, what they replaced all those situations with isn't any more interesting. Spielberg, who created much of the stuff geeks obsess over, certainly doesn't come off as a geek for any of the materials presented here. The book itself isn't any great literary work, though, to be sure. It's well done as far as world building and presenting the author's clear passion for '70s and '80s stuff and video games, but it has almost no literary merit.

The movie has a bunch of references and characters from other stuff. Freddy, Jason, Chucky, Beetlejuice, Batman, Batgirl, and King Kong have cameos, and I recognized one of the Madballs toys (I had one) from the '80s as being used as a grenade. It's edited at such a frenetic pace that it's impossible to take in all the characters in the big fight scenes. The selection of '80s music sucks. They could have chosen some really rockin' tunes, but, for instance, Hall and Oates plays over the end credits. Come on.


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## NoLife93

Rewatched for the x time Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith,which is in my opinion the best star wars movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Coneheads


----------



## IcedOver

_The Human Centipede II (Full Sequence)_ and _The Human Centipede III (Final Sequence)_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail. It's pretty obvious the director set out to make the most disgusting and f'ed-up movies imaginable, and he does so with tongue in cheek. Both are so totally over the top (especially the second) that they're almost parodies. The second has some scenes that are seriously f'ed, including one of the victims, a pregnant woman, escaping and birthing her baby on the floor of the escape car, then being so frantic to get away that she crushes her kid's head against the accelerator. Yeah, it's that kind of flick.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

The Great Outdoors


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from New York


----------



## Toad Licker

Biloxi Blues


----------



## Fever Dream

Ready Player One

It was fairly generic, but I honestly can't say that it was a bad film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker

Terror Train


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Ghost in the Shell (the new'ish one) & 
Children of the Corn (original)


----------



## Mabel Pines

Avengers: Infinity Wars


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Solid Perfect


----------



## Wanderlust26

Avengers: Infinity War

So sad, so funny and so kickass!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Black Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## Fever Dream

Avengers: Infinity War

Despite a couple of fumbles, it's a fairly good film.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Wanderlust26 said:


> Avengers: Infinity War
> 
> So sad, so funny and so kickass!


Agreed! I loved the film!


----------



## Wanderlust26

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Agreed! I loved the film!


The only thing I didn't like was that it had me crying like a baby. haha


----------



## Toad Licker

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## IcedOver

_Threads_ - I only heard about this a few years ago, but it's not readily available in the U.S. It's a 1984 British TV movie which attempts a realistic depiction of a nuclear strike/holocaust. It's been released this year on Blu-ray, but I viewed it in a theater; it's having a theatrical release as well. Damn, this would be depressing if you weren't already naturally depressed and melancholy as I am. It's basically suffering and death, absolutely no hope.

_A Quiet Place_ - This has a great, crowd-pleasing "hook" and is well made for the most part, but I didn't feel any chances were taken. It's totally predictable all the way through. It has a few plot holes (to be expected in such a scenario), and also a couple moments which simply aren't clear.


----------



## Were

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster (2003)


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## Toad Licker

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## wmu'14

Angels in the Outfield (1994)
This is my first viewing since probably kindergarten and I get so much nostalgia because of the preview that would run for it on The Lion King VHS. 



 Kind of cheesy, and I'd have preferred it if we don't actually see the angels other than Al, but I enjoyed Al, the kids, and the manager. Crazy how much 'religion' is in it too. And one of my favorite teams is the LA Angels

4/5

The Sex Monster (1998)
I enjoyed this, especially Mike Binder and Mariel Hemingway.

5/5

Mr. Deeds (2002)

I like dumb-comedies and Adam Sandler. This one's not bad, not great. My favorite part is when they're bouncing the meowing cats off the trampoline. That cracked me up.

3/5

Also watched Infinity War. I'll post my thoughts on a rewatch. I thought it was only just okay, as I think most MCU movies are. I prefer the DC and X-Men movies. More memorable characters.
*


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragnet (1987)


----------



## Random person

"A Quiet Place" ! It was my first time watching a movie like this one and I really liked it.


----------



## cinto

T2: Judgement Day

Started it when I was 5, 23 years later I got to finish it, Lol. 

My simple opinion: Not many like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker

Scrooged


----------



## Toad Licker

Evil Roy Slade


----------



## BorisA

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## Toad Licker

The Brothers O'Toole


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Kitty196

Infinity War- it was incredible! I don't want to publicly spoil it, but like if anyone has any theories dm me as I've been talking about it for days now and i think my friends are sick of hearing about it :')


----------



## Toad Licker

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Daxi004

The Breadwinner


----------



## Toad Licker

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Hostiles(2017)*

Bale was great as usual, but the film was decent at best. It dragged on a little too much for my taste, and I usually like long movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Lovely Bones

Moana

The Truman Show

Spaceballs


----------



## Toad Licker

I Really Hate My Job


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Jeff, Who Lives at Home


----------



## Toad Licker

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker

Blade Runner (1982)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Wicked City(1987)*

It's a wicked anime, and it's good. Almost Hentai, but not quite with a good storyline. Old stuff i like rewatching once in a while.


----------



## cinto

Who are you talking to Scrub? There's no one here lmao except me...oh I get it 😉


----------



## ashcole

The Librarian

Wasn't even close to as good as I had hoped it to be. I love archaeological sort of themed films, but this one just wasn't really that interesting to me. Don't know if the second or third movie improves... not sure I'll even try watching the second or third one. Oh well. :/


----------



## cinto

ashcole said:


> The Librarian
> 
> Wasn't even close to as good as I had hoped it to be. I love archaeological sort of themed films, but this one just wasn't really that interesting to me. Don't know if the second or third movie improves... not sure I'll even try watching the second or third one. Oh well. :/


What part of WA are you from?


----------



## Suchness

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Wicked City(1987)*
> 
> It's a wicked anime, and it's good. Almost Hentai, but not quite with a good storyline. Old stuff i like rewatching once in a while.


Wicked City is awesome, I havnt seen it since the 90s. The 80s and 90s anime are awesome. I need to watch them again. Have you seen Lord of the Overfiend?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Suchness said:


> Wicked City is awesome, I havnt seen it since the 90s. The 80s and 90s anime are awesome. I need to watch them again. Have you seen Lord of the Overfiend?


Yep, I saw back then and recently on youtube. There's a lot of those anime floating around there. The old animation still has a lot of um, charm.

I love those old anime the most, compared to almost anything today. Genocyber, Violence Jack, Demon City Shinjuku and Ninja Scroll(my all time fav) to name a few.


----------



## Suchness

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yep, I saw back then and recently on youtube. There's a lot of those anime floating around there. The old animation still has a lot of um, charm.
> 
> I love those old anime the most, compared to almost anything today. Genocyber, Violence Jack, Demon City Shinjuku and Ninja Scroll(my all time fav) to name a few.


The old ones are way better. I feel like most younger people don't even know about them. I really got get around to watching them again.


----------



## Toad Licker

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## ashcole

cinto said:


> What part of WA are you from?


Vancouver.... why?


----------



## IcedOver

_Avengers: Infinity War_ in 3D. This was pretty good, in the top tier of the MCU movies. I had mistakenly happened on an article that included spoilers, and couldn't look away in time, so I knew something going in. Thanos is actually a pretty decent villain; MCU movies usually have awful villains. The animation capture of Josh Brolin's face is probably the most satisfactory humanoid face in any of this type of film; usually they can never get that right.


----------



## Toad Licker

Penelope


----------



## skyler33

lonesomeboy said:


> Children of Men
> Blood Diamond
> The Good Shepherd
> We Are Marshall


blood diamond is good


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## IcedOver

_Super Dark Times_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. I thought this was going to turn out better than it did. It's good for about two thirds, then turns to crap, with an ending that is ridiculous.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheech & Chong's Nice Dreams


----------



## Fever Dream

Deadpool 2


----------



## PandaBearx

"Leap" I want to say? 

Despite it being a kids movie it was pretty cute. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Suchness

Maximum Risk. Van Damme. 96. Nostalgic. The directing and music give you that 80s/90s, dark tone. Not his best movie but a solid action movie. They dont make em like they used to.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Wanderlust26

Deadpool 2


I really liked it. It's as goofy and full of awesome action scenes as the first.


----------



## Suchness

Menace to Society. Some of dat old school gangsta ****. Picture quality is surprisingly good streaming on Netflix. The movie holds up for the most part. They dont make em like they used to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cube

Cube 2: Hypercube


----------



## Toad Licker

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## reno505

Viy


----------



## Red2N

Jeepers Creepers 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Murder of Innocence (1993)


----------



## Daxi004

ghost in the shell: the new movie


----------



## IcedOver

_Sunset Boulevard_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I had been meaning to watch this for years, but never got around to it. I'd consider it very good, but not of the "Great/one of America's best movies ever" status that it enjoys. The ending is overwrought. Perhaps the whole thing is a bit heavy-handed.


----------



## Fever Dream

Solo

It was better than I thought it was going to be. Still, it stumbled somewhat towards the middle, into the end. There were just too many things that felt contrived. Other than that, it was enjoyable. And although I wouldn't call it a twist... well, they did get the original actor to do that part.


----------



## Toad Licker

The 'Burbs (1989)


----------



## Daxi004

Watership down 1978


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Toad Licker

Dancing at the Blue Iguana


----------



## Toad Licker

Army of Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Extinction


----------



## Tokztero

Star trek First Contact


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## Toad Licker

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I, Tonya.

It was very entertaining, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Swan


----------



## IcedOver

_Action Point_ - I've loved the _Jackass_ franchise since it started. This isn't a full-on _Jackass_ production -- only Knoxville and one other producer, and a different director. I don't know why this is getting such bad reviews or why it's barely made any money. It's fun, that's it. Doesn't have much wit or inventiveness, but it's not supposed to. The lead character makes reference to a time when people actually had personal responsibility and didn't blame others for their problems and idiocy -- the polar opposite of today. It's inspired by a real park that existed in NJ between 1979 and 1996. This park appears way more threadbare than that, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Superbad


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Quiet Place

It was intense. Pretty ironic that there was a part in the movie with fireworks then after I left to go home, I see fireworks. lol It's not even quite near July yet.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Solomoon

Scooby Doo! Moon Monster Madness

You can tell they put some effort into this one and tried to give it some substance. Despite that it didn't entirely work for me.


----------



## Tokztero

Star Trek: First Encounter


----------



## karenw

Wonder - I got bored with it really.


----------



## Toad Licker

Johnny Be Good


----------



## TryingMara

Bridget Jones’ Diary


----------



## Toad Licker

God Is Great, and I'm Not


----------



## Toad Licker

Dutch (1991)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max


----------



## Solomoon

Flatliners (2017)

Not amazing but better than I thought it would be. Maybe it helps that I don't remember the original. Sometimes a bad memory is a blessing.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road Warrior


----------



## Solomoon

Urban Legend

Seen this a long time ago and it's rougher than I remembered. Still has a good premise though and a lot of familiar faces.


----------



## Koko186

The Purge


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Taaylah

Trainspotting


----------



## Toad Licker

Teaching Mrs. Tingle


----------



## IcedOver

_Atomic Blonde_, from the director of _Deadpool 2_, on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. _Atomic Blonde_ SUUUUUCCCKKKED, and was based on the worst graphic novel I've ever read. I might be going to _Deadpool 2_ this week, so I hope this isn't an indication of that film's quality.


----------



## Solomoon

IcedOver said:


> _Atomic Blonde_, from the director of _Deadpool 2_, on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. _Atomic Blonde_ SUUUUUCCCKKKED, and was based on the worst graphic novel I've ever read. I might be going to _Deadpool 2_ this week, so I hope this isn't an indication of that film's quality.


Atomic Blonde had an awful plot that really dragged it down. But I did like the fight scenes, parts with Charlize and Sofia's characters, and the music. Shame those things can't exist in a better movie.

Deadpool 2 is way better as a whole. Make sure to stay for the end credits scenes if you watch it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## IcedOver

_Hereditary_ - People calling this a "great" horror movie or a "classic" are probably younger and haven't watched much. This is just rickety claptrap in service of a shrugworthy story and themes. Very disappointing considering the praise.


----------



## 0589471

_Sky_ with Norman Reedus and Diane Krueger. Kind of a silly plot but I enjoyed it...beautiful scenery and the kind of overall melancholy feeling of loneliness and crappy circumstances.


----------



## Suchness

The 6th Day. It was great when it came out back in 2000 but the directing and acting is cheesy now. I still found it entertaining tho.


----------



## scooby

Solo.


----------



## Corey Pharris

Hi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker

Varsity Blues


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sixth Sense


----------



## Solomoon

Westworld

There may not be a greater evolution between the origins of a work and its adaptation than the Westworld movie and the Westworld show. That's not to say the movie is bad or without merit. It has a lot of differences which make it interesting.


----------



## IcedOver

Solomoon said:


> Deadpool 2 is way better as a whole. Make sure to stay for the end credits scenes if you watch it.


I stay through the credits of any movie as a matter of habit, but this only had the mid-credits scenes, nothing after the credits. That was surprising. Anyway, the movie was pretty good, maybe a pinch better than the original. The jokes got kind of repetitive at times (how many times did they have to talk about his tiny growing legs and stuff?).


----------



## Toad Licker

Breast Men


----------



## Solomoon

IcedOver said:


> I stay through the credits of any movie as a matter of habit, but this only had the mid-credits scenes, nothing after the credits. That was surprising. Anyway, the movie was pretty good, maybe a pinch better than the original. The jokes got kind of repetitive at times (how many times did they have to talk about his tiny growing legs and stuff?).


Yeah some of the jokes fall flat but the opening credits, the parachute scene, the mid credits bits, even the baby legs though it dragged on, I like Deadpool for all the stuff that only really works in a Deadpool movie. It's a very different flavor from any other comic book franchise.


----------



## Suchness

It (2017) 

Read the book and watched the 90s version. This was disappointing. I didnt like how they filmed the scary scenes with It, they were trying to be too modern, like a mtv music video, almost cartoonish. I didnt like the clean and glossy digital look in some of the scenes but sometimes they managed to cover it up with good lighting. Overall it was ok and entertaining.


----------



## Glue

the wailing. it's a 2016(?) korean horror movie. watching it in chunks because it's 2 1/2 hours long


----------



## 0589471

_The Beguiled_, the Sofia Coppola remake. Awful movie, thankfully my friend and I drank through it to make it somewhat entertaining.


----------



## angelcastiel

*Alex Strangelove*

It's about a closet gay. Well apparently he was not fully aware of his preference at first until this one guy came around and Alex became attracted to him.

It's cute.


----------



## Koko186

Last movie I watched was Thor 1, it was alright. Dramatic scenes and stuff.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hot Spot


----------



## Solomoon

Urban Legends: Final Cut

The sequel has a lower score than the original. It's kind of a mix between being better and worse though. The original had a better premise and setting but the way characters were written made them hard to believe. In the sequel the characters feel more real and that makes the suspense better but the overall plot is weak.


----------



## Fever Dream

Incredibles 2


----------



## Toad Licker

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Red2N

Leatherface


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## IcedOver

_All Hallows' Eve_ on DVD from Netflix mail. It's a horror anthology film, and it sucks! It's probably the worst anthology film I've ever viewed. The director just took two short films he had done and ported them into this film as two of the segments.


----------



## Toad Licker

May (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

The Net


----------



## IcedOver

_Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom_ in 3D. Eh, it's totally average, maybe a bit below. I'd say it's not quite as good as _Jurassic World_. I also rented two previous films from the same director, J.A. Bayona. _The Orphanage_ sucked majorly, but _The Impossible_, about the Southeast Asia 2004 tsunami, was really good.


----------



## Toad Licker

Dogma


----------



## Wanderlust26

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom

I thought it was very entertaining. I had low expectations because the last movie was boring but this one was 10 times better, especially with the humor.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky

Happy Together by Wong Kar Wai





This scene gets me every time.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Road to Wellville


----------



## Fever Dream

Dunkirk (2017)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Blue Shark


----------



## Toad Licker

Tombstone


----------



## BeautyandRage

ourwater said:


> .


HI, what are all your pictures and links of? I notice you only post links and it seems a bit spammy. I would click to see what it is but not sure if it's a virus. : /


----------



## ourwater

BeautyandRage said:


> HI, what are all your pictures and links of? I notice you only post links and it seems a bit spammy. I would click to see what it is but not sure if it's a virus. : /


 There are not to a virus. I use antivirus.


----------



## Memories of Silence

ourwater said:


> There are not to a virus. I use antivirus.


You have been told twice to stop spamming, but you're still doing it. If it continues, there might not be a choice but to temporarily ban you.


----------



## ourwater

Silent Memory said:


> You have been told twice to stop spamming, but you're still doing it. If it continues, there might not be a choice but to temporarily ban you.


Would you like my lawyer's phone number?


----------



## Toad Licker

The Way of the Dragon


----------



## Fever Dream

Antman and the Wasp


----------



## Toad Licker

Angel-A


----------



## IcedOver

_Re-Animator_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I'm a horror fan, but this is one big horror film I've never viewed. It's average -- nothing really great or awful about it, and definitely overpraised.


----------



## Scaptain

Marathon Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Embrace of the Vampire (1995)


----------



## Replicante

Finally watched Blade Runner 2049


----------



## 0589471

Phantom of the Opera. I can't help it I love the music


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## IcedOver

Got around to _From Beyond_ on Blu-ray, as I had watched _Re-Animator_ the other day (same director, and Lovecraft). It's definitely better than _Re-Animator_, but the last third or so peters out. Barbara Crampton is really gorgeous, though -- one of the best-looking horror actresses in her prime.


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black


----------



## Were

3 months ago I thought to myself that I should watch more music documentaries, I've watched 11 of them since, last one I watched is "The Devil and Daniel Johnston", it was the best one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black II


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black 3


----------



## Steve French

License to Kill. I have been going through the Bond films that I missed over the years, I was surprised to look back on the list and there be five or six that I had never seen. For some reason I had avoided Timothy Dalton, but now I feel he was one of the best.


----------



## harrison

I watched American Made recently with Tom Cruise - that was a lot of fun.


----------



## 0589471

_Beauty & The Beast_ the live action one. I never saw it, so thought I'd give it a go. It was cute, better than I expected.


----------



## Greys0n

Get Out 2017, great plot


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## Toad Licker

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Kingdom of Heaven (Directors Cut)


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Spider-Man 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Light of Day


----------



## IcedOver

_Banshee Chapter_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I had heard good things about this, but was disappointed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Solomoon

Mamma Mia! Here We Go Again


----------



## 0589471

FFVII: Advent Children


----------



## rockyraccoon

Captain America


----------



## Toad Licker

Fly Away (2011)


----------



## IcedOver

_Ant-Man and the Wasp_ in 3D - This was okay, but I would say the first one was better and one of the best of the MCU movies. This plot was a little lazy. How many times did they have to shrink and grow the lab?


----------



## Mlt18

The Grudge


----------



## Toad Licker

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream


----------



## Toad Licker

Scream 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Solomoon

Unfriended: Dark Web


----------



## HenDoggy

Three identical strangers. Very interesting documentary.


----------



## Toad Licker

Spawn


----------



## Mlt18

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## IcedOver

_Resolution_ on DVD and _The Endless_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. They're from the same co-directors (who also play the leads in the latter movie and made the excellent _Spring_). I rented _Resolution_ back in 2015, but knew that _The Endless_ is an offshoot/sequel to it. _The Endless _is very decent. Definitely would recommend both films to people who are looking for ambitious horror.


----------



## Red2N

Role Models on Netflix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Apollo 13


----------



## toouncoolforschool

"In This Corner Of The World"

It's been a really long time since I've watched "Grave of the Fireflies", but it reminded me of it. Despite both being animes about terrible things happening to innocent people during WW II, it still managed to tell its own unique story.

Would recommend, but be prepared for some depressing content.


----------



## Suchness

Geostorm. Didnt think it was going to be as bad as this. The first couple of minutes were good and some of the action but the rest was just so bad. Bad acting, you can see most of the actors thinking and its just boring.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Incredibles 2

I knew it was gonna be good.


----------



## Scaptain

Ready Player One.

I didn't like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## Daxi004

Deadpool 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Mlt18

The Ring


----------



## 0589471

Coyote Ugly (it was just on lol)


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Coyote Ugly (it was just on lol)


Lol. I remember how often the ads would play for that movie. I dont think Ive ever seen it tho. Sounds like you watched it on live television.


----------



## 0589471

I saw it years ago when it was "cool"  it's so cheesy. Yeah I watched it on regular TV. Our house gets really hot in certain rooms during the day despite our A/C so I happen to use the one room that keeps cool but has regular cable and no streaming access. I need to upgrade this TV.


Suchness said:


> Lol. I remember how often the ads would play for that movie. I dont think Ive ever seen it tho. Sounds like you watched it on live television.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I saw it years ago when it was "cool"  it's so cheesy. Yeah I watched it on regular TV. Our house gets really hot in certain rooms during the day despite our A/C so I happen to use the one room that keeps cool but has regular cable and no streaming access. I need to upgrade this TV.


Some of the big 90s movies are amazingly cheesy. I saw Face/Off not long ago and man that was so cheesy.


----------



## Toad Licker

Heathers


----------



## IcedOver

Watched _The Endless_ again; just watched it the other day. This movie is seriously good, without a doubt the best new movie I have encountered this year. It's a perfect example of low-budget horror from ambitious, intelligent filmmakers. It doesn't rely on jump scares, gore, or an attempt to emulate another era of horror films. Then you have to consider the effort that went into it -- co-directors Justin Benson and Aaron Moorhead starred in the film and did an amazing job, with at least one of them in every scene. Benson wrote it, Moorhead was also the cinematographer and the special effects tech, and they both co-edited and co-produced it. These guys know what they're doing. Check this out, but be sure to watch _Resolution_ first, as this is a sequel/offshoot.


----------



## Toad Licker

Misery


----------



## Suchness

Apocalypse Now Redux. Now this is a real action film. After all these years it still holds up and most of it is better than most of the **** we get these days.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Extinction 

Well, that had an interesting twist...


----------



## HenDoggy

Ant man and the wasp. It was pretty good


----------



## 0589471

DC Superhero girls: Super hero of the year (I'm babysitting lol)


----------



## Glue

hereditary. it was good

watching blade runner right now and really enjoying it


----------



## Toad Licker

The House Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker

All the Right Moves


----------



## Solomoon

Mission Impossible: Fallout


----------



## Toad Licker

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## harrison

I watched this yesterday. It has 3 of my favourite actors in it and was directed by the same guy that did Silver Linings Playbook. Overall it was great - just a little bit corny at the end.


----------



## harrison

Solomoon said:


> Mission Impossible: Fallout


Is that the new one - I love those movies. I'm going to see that soon. Tom Cruise is great - I saw him recently in a fantastic film called American Made.


----------



## Solomoon

harrison said:


> Is that the new one - I love those movies. I'm going to see that soon. Tom Cruise is great - I saw him recently in a fantastic film called American Made.


If you liked the previous movies you should enjoy Fallout. There is a lot of great scenes and the writing and characters are handled well. American Made always seemed interesting but I haven't seen it yet. I usually enjoy the Cruise as well.


----------



## harrison

Solomoon said:


> If you liked the previous movies you should enjoy Fallout. There is a lot of great scenes and the writing and characters are handled well. *American Made* always seemed interesting but I haven't seen it yet. I usually enjoy the Cruise as well.


Yeah, American Made was just great. The whole thing was a lot of fun - the way Tom Cruise played the guy in it was fantastic. Based on a true story too.


----------



## Solomoon

harrison said:


> Yeah, American Made was just great. The whole thing was a lot of fun - the way Tom Cruise played the guy in it was fantastic. Based on a true story too.


Films based on true stories are usually worth seeing, especially if they're fun. I'll probably end up checking it out.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## 0589471

30 Days of Night


----------



## Toad Licker

The Howling


----------



## Toad Licker

Wagons East


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## andy0128

Toad Licker said:


> American Beauty


A great film sadly tarnished by recent events.

Just finished watching grand budapest hotel. Very good.


----------



## Toad Licker

^I haven't let any recent events spoil a great movie for me lol. 



The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## Toad Licker

By Dawn's Early Light (1990)


----------



## gabriell

Fight Club. Probably the best movie I have ever seen, though there are still some classics I need to watch. It is truly mind blowing.​


----------



## Solomoon

American Made

This reminds me, I should watch Top Gun. Probably wait till it's closer to the sequel coming out.


----------



## 0589471

American Satan


----------



## lenard

Watched a remake of Midnight Cowboy. Great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## discopotato

Serial Mom


----------



## Clergymoomin

Love that film.. So intense and never let's up. Awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker

Pleasantville


----------



## grapesodagirl

I just watched this movie called TAG with Jeremy Renner and all them "funny" boys,
its not my kind of humor tbh but i'm alittle envious of their squad...


----------



## stratsp

The last english movie I saw was star wars : last jedi
The lasr movie all together was a movie called Parmanu in hindi (Bollywood). Its a drama about Indian nuclear test.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther (1963)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

The Stronghold


----------



## i suck at life

the martian


----------



## Ekardy

You've Got Mail


----------



## andretti

Above the rim


----------



## Toad Licker

A Shot in the Dark


----------



## PandaBearx

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society


----------



## Suchness

Highlander II: The Quickening. No where near as good as the first.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## Suchness

Deathstalker. Damn this was bad. These movies can be fun but this was just done badly.


----------



## Mlt18

It


----------



## IcedOver

_Raw_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I wasn't impressed by this at all. I guess it's been acclaimed, but I don't know why. The metaphors are tired. It depicts a veterinary school as if it's a raging party hellhole with a strict initiation/hazing process. If they graduate as many people from that school to be veterinarians each year, France would probably already be full up with vets.


----------



## Toad Licker

Revenge of the Pink Panther


----------



## Ekardy

Die Hard “yippee ki yay mother****er”


----------



## IcedOver

_Troll_ and its not-sequel _Troll 2_ on Blu-ray. I've heard about the reputation of _Troll 2_ for being one of the "worst" movies ever, but just got around to watching it. It's pretty fun, in a similar vein as _The Room_ in terms of a "What were they thinking?" response. It has some howler lines which are said in sincerity, although I have a suspicion that some things were done knowing that they would be stupid, even considering the language barrier between the American cast and Italian crew. The daughter's stupid dancing in front of the mirror is a thing to behold, as is the climax which involves the eating of a double decker baloney sandwich.


----------



## harrison

Magnificent spy movie. (from a great book by John le Carre) Some wonderful camera work in this film.


----------



## Suchness

Wild Card. Jason Statham action movie. Not bad. I feel like it was trying to do things that have been done better in the past like over 15 years ago. Didnt likemthe imaging and directing for the most part but sometimes it was nice, it felt off tho especially together with the ADR.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## 0589471

Pretty Woman. I hadn't watched it in a long time, forgot how cringe-y it could be.


----------



## Hewhowalksalone

Deadpool 2. Not quite as good as the first movie, but still good.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sex Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

Risky Business


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost World


----------



## Toad Licker

Kiss the Girls (1997)


----------



## Toad Licker

Romancing the Stone


----------



## wmu'14

The Cat in the Hat (2003)
It's really a shame the Dr Seuss movies they do now are so boring (Horton, Lorax), because I think Jim Carrey's Grinch and Mike Meyers' Cat in the Hat are hilarious. I've seen Mike Meyers' Cat in the Hat a few times, and this is my favorite viewing so far. Simply put, when I saw it in theaters in 2003 I was simply too young to understand half the jokes. In addition to a lot of innuendos, the Cat is also extremely snarky and so looney he's straight out of a cartoon, or a comedy show.
I think that's why people hated it though: The adults thought it was too childish (and it's really not) and the kids didn't get half the jokes.
The 'evil neighbor who just wants your mom' plot is kind of stupid, and I think Conrad is put too much in a negative light, are my only criticisms.
But I love it! I wish they'd have kept doing live-action Seuss movies like this!
(I can see why the estate would be pissed off, but I think Jim Carrey's Grinch was more child-friendly. It has a couple adult-only jokes, but a lot of the humor kids and adults can appreciate)
5/5

Colorado (1940)
4/5

'Neath the Arizona Skies (1934)
I enjoyed the climatic shootout
4/5



Toad Licker said:


> The Sex Monster


I watched this not too long ago


----------



## IcedOver

_The Meg_ in 3D. I read the book, and this is another movie where the credit should have been "inspired by" or "suggested by" rather than "based on". It's no biggie, as the book wasn't anything great. This movie was kind of a missed opportunity to do some really creepy shark stuff. Unfortunately, none of the shots of the CGI shark were held long enough, perhaps because they didn't have faith in the CGI. Sometimes it looks good, other times bad.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## scooby

Toad Licker said:


> The Jewel of the Nile


Dude, why are your all your posts in here literally at same time down to the minute?


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School



scooby said:


> Dude, why are your all your posts in here literally at same time down to the minute?


Because that's the time of the morning I start posting. I post a movie I watched, usually from the previous evening. :nerd:


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

"Lucky" with Harry Dean Stanton. I liked it even when it was depressing.


----------



## Replicante

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Village

For years and years, I thought it was about a creature that attacked an Amish village. Now, I finally know. It was decent.


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Yer Blues

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Flatliners (2017)

Meh. Another disappointing remake.


----------



## Ekardy

Death Becomes Her :heart


----------



## harrison

I watched this last night. It was much better than the trailer would have you believe - although some of it was still a bit stupid.


----------



## andretti

The meg. Jason Statham has a nice as body. 
Started off slow but I enjoyed it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dreamcatcher


----------



## Toad Licker

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker

Garfield: The Movie


----------



## IcedOver

_2001: A Space Odyssey_ in the theater, in IMAX digital projection (not the 70mm shown in some cities). It was the third time I've viewed this in a theater. I was in a bad mood because I had gone to it earlier in the day yesterday, and some jackhole tripped a fire alarm before they started the movie, and when we went back in, they started it twenty minutes in. I left, waited around, and went to the next showing, but by then I was sweaty and pissed off, and couldn't get into the movie as thoroughly as I usually do. It's still brilliant. So many movies I go to in the theater are either shrugworthy or downright awful, and it's nice to go and view a movie that is near the top of the filmmaking skill meter. The picture was pretty big in IMAX, and the sound was excellent. HAL's lines seemed to be coming from every speaker, while the humans were smaller, more localized. The seats vibrated slightly during the loud moments.


----------



## Suchness

Tag. Its based on a real story about a big much of guys who have been playing tag for decades but only one month out of the year and they go to great lengths to tag each other. The first half was pretty funny and it got a little boring in the middle but still a fun movie to watch.


----------



## Maslow

Operation Finale. I hate Nazis.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Infinity War. Watching anything with my brother is like a bonus-length episode of Honest Trailers. Sometimes the negativity and criticism on these things seems in excess; part of me wishes I could ignore the plot problems and just enjoy; one of my coworkers cried over Parker’s death, but my family made fun of that one. “He’s not taking it like a man, is he?” (My sister shouted that amidst scene). I suppose the psychological aspect is interesting maybe; my sister and brother criticized his weakness as if they were peers, whereas I and my coworker saw him as a child figure that needed protection.

I haven’t been emotionally attached to a character in years. I feel like I’m missing out.

Also having a hard time sorting personal opinions from what everyone else thinks...


----------



## discopotato

So I married an axe murderer


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## Toad Licker

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch with Charles


----------



## andy0128

Casino royale. Found it better than the first time i saw it in 2006.


----------



## cak

A Wrinkle In Time


----------



## Toad Licker

Neighbors (1981)


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Annihilation


----------



## Toad Licker

Prom Night (1980)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Alpha

I enjoyed it and the scenery was beautiful, too.


----------



## januarygirl

Terrifier


----------



## Toad Licker

Forrest Gump


----------



## andy0128

Philomena.


----------



## 0589471

Don't remember, but I am planning to invite all my girlfriends over and watch a Patrick Swayze marathon because he is so dreamy. Playlist:

Dirty Dancing
Road House
Ghost
Dirty Dancing again
Dirty Dancing for the third time

:lol


----------



## CAMKY89

Avengers Age of Ultron. I'm actually still watching it but ill have to finish up tomorrow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Don't remember, but I am planning to invite all my girlfriends over and watch a Patrick Swayze marathon because he is so dreamy. Playlist:
> 
> Dirty Dancing
> Road House
> Ghost
> Dirty Dancing again
> Dirty Dancing for the third time
> 
> :lol


 It's a shame he destroyed himself. Most men would kill to look that good.

Of course I guess they could say he had his fun and was getting old anyway but that can't be a fun way to go.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Maslow

Molly's Game


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Toad Licker

Steel Magnolias


----------



## IcedOver

_Deep Red_, directed by Dario Argento (father of Asia, who is under scrutiny for being a hypocrite). I've only viewed a few of Argento's films and not been impressed, and this is just one more for that pile. I understand how Italian horror of that period was more concerned with style over substance, but this movie is just so uninteresting and shrugworthy, not even as good as Lucio Fulci's movies. How the case is solved reminded me of the horrible novel and movies _Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ with its stupid resolution. I've heard how great the music was, but again, aside from the main theme, it was unimpressive; the music for Fulci's films and other Italian films from that era was much better.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie


----------



## Solomoon

The Hunter's Prayer

I liked that the male protagonist had a unique story for an action film


----------



## Maslow

Little Odessa. Those damn Russians.


----------



## 0589471

Maslow said:


> Little Odessa. *Those damn Russians.*


whoa there Mas, I thought we made up


----------



## Maslow

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> whoa there Mas, I thought we made up


My bad. Odessa is actually in Ukraine. You're off the hook on this one, ATB. :teeth


----------



## Maslow

joombo said:


> Blackkklansman 9/10
> 
> I loved it. Funny but with the obvious political message not rammed down your throat (too much). Excellent acting, every character was well portrayed, Adam Driver was especially good, which surprised me.
> 2h15m runtime but it was honestly enjoyable until the end. I think it could deserve an Oscar for best supporting for Driver. Id actualy like to see it get some noms, not just cos its "black actor spike lee omg equality" but cos it was really GOOD!


That was a highly entertaining movie! 

I saw it a couple of weeks ago and gave it 6.5 out of 10. It had some flaws, but I can't remember what they were.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie 2


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

9


----------



## discopotato

May


----------



## Toad Licker

American Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Band Camp


----------



## RightInTheFeels9

Jigsaw, wasn't really into the story.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Terminator 2 Judgement Day


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Naked Mile


----------



## andy0128

Quantum of solace


----------



## IcedOver

_Creep_ (2015) - This was okay, but was somewhat undone by some poor plot holes and stupidities, and of course by the inherent faults of the found footage genre. It had some definite moments of weirdness and tension, not knowing what was coming, but that turned out to be all it was, just those moments of promised tension. Mark Duplass was good.


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: Beta House


----------



## Toad Licker

American Pie Presents: The Book of Love


----------



## Toad Licker

American Reunion


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue (2007)


----------



## Suchness

Stand By Me 

Great Stephen King adaptation. It holds up really well.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Den Of Thieves


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Den of Thieves


----------



## Toad Licker

Splash


----------



## Overdrive

Canadian Brotha said:


> Den Of Thieves


Was it good ?


----------



## kesker

Revenge....not a classic for sure but I did enjoy the merciless portrayal of men in it, lol. And the cinematography.... And Matilda Lutz. I had never heard of her.....Wow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Overdrive said:


> Was it good ?


Yeah, it's decent, not quite what I expected, but entertaining all the same


----------



## Scrub-Zero

joombo said:


> Watched The Meg (2018) last night offshore, was surprisingly better than I was expecting, usual bad decisions, and cheesy acting from Stratham though.


I watched that too last night 

It was much better than I assumed it would be.

Later I watched *Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom* and it wasn't good. The only decent bits were Jeff Goldblum's speech and the cute parts between blue+the baby raptors and Chris Pratt. Everything else was mediocre as hell.


----------



## Toad Licker

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## discopotato

babycakes


----------



## Toad Licker

9


----------



## Toad Licker

Trading Places


----------



## Yer Blues

Black Panther


----------



## Toad Licker

Cry-Baby


----------



## Edwirdd

Suchness said:


> Stand By Me
> 
> Great Stephen King adaptation. It holds up really well.


Rob Reiner doesn't get enough attention as a director. I am a huge fan

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817177/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_7
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098635/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_20
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0825232/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_8
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100157/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_19


----------



## Suchness

Edwirdd said:


> Rob Reiner doesn't get enough attention as a director. I am a huge fan
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817177/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_7
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098635/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_20
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0825232/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_8
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100157/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_19


I've seen Misery and read the book, he did a great job with that one too.


----------



## Toad Licker

Quick Change


----------



## IcedOver

_The Blackcoat's Daughter_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. This was directed by Osgood Perkins, son of Anthony Perkins; his mom was killed as a passenger on one of the 9/11 planes. I didn't like this film. It has a stupid, useless, cheat of a twist, and it's just generally empty. The only pleasure was ogling the gorgeous Lucy Boynton.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Principal (1987)


----------



## discopotato

Chungking Express


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## BeamingNow

Solo


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Train To Busan. Amazing movie, very emotional and yet scary zombie movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Gift (2000)


----------



## Toad Licker

Dune (1984)


----------



## Kiwifruit

Click. Still sad.


----------



## Toad Licker

Tango & Cash


----------



## IcedOver

I watched a few things directed by Bobcat Goldthwait (the screaming crazy dude in the _Police Academy_ movies), including most of his new show on TruTV "Misfits & Monsters", which was average. _World's Greatest Dad_ was a pretty good, very dark comedy. A scene in it has a different resonance given how Robin Williams killed himself. _God Bless America_ had some good moments, but overall I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Toad Licker

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Crisigv

The Shawshank Redemption and Commando, a well rounded out evening it was.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Toad Licker

Twins


----------



## Toad Licker

Freeway II: Confessions of a Trickbaby


----------



## Toad Licker

1941


----------



## wmu'14

Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genuis (2001)
----My third viewing. 
----The dumb parts didn’t bother me as much as they did when I was a kid, mainly the Chicken Dance sequence.
-----Jimmy’s dad Hugh is my favorite. The series/movie should’ve been from Jimmy’s parent’s view!
-----The scene where the amusement park rides blast off to ‘Kids in America’ into space is pretty epic.
----I’ve seen criticism of the movie’s animation but this is when CGI animation movies first came out. Back then it was pretty much just Toy Story and that was about it. It was revolutionary.
-----I actually didn’t like the TV series growing up. Sure, you have the obvious similarity with Dexter’s Laborratory, but Cindy reminded me a lot of Angelica from Rugrats and Helga from Hey Arnold. The series also seemed geared to a younger audience then those shows. It was supposed to be ‘the next big series’ but it never really was.
-----PS: The movie was nominated for an Oscar!

3/5

Stranger on the Third Floor (1940)
They don’t make ‘em like this anymore.

5/5

Casper (1995)
I owned this movie growing up, and decided to rewatch it again. I really like it. It’s obviously not scary but its themes of death and eternal life are handled maturely, particularly Casper’s ‘origin,’ and I love the couple plot-twists. I would’ve enjoyed more on the mansion’s history, his and the Ghostly Trio’s relationship prior to death, and the ghosts’ relationship to the villain’s father. The Ghostly Trio is hilarious, and there’s a strange scene where they’re plotting to kill the doctor while he’s stone-drunk.

5/5


----------



## Suchness

Justice League. Better than I thought it would be. The first 15-20 min made me think it was going to be another generic comic book movie but it got better after that. A lot of good action, some very nice shots, good pacing overall I liked it a lot more than The Avengers.


----------



## Toad Licker

Orphan (2009)


----------



## Toad Licker

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## andy0128

Batman vs superman


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Thelma & Louise


----------



## IcedOver

_Night of the Living Dead_ at the theater where it premiered here in Pittsburgh 50 years ago almost to the day. It was a "black tie" affair, so I wore an old suit coat, although some people just wore t-shirts and horror gear. Before the movie they had a presentation with some of the surviving cast and crew members. I read they were going to be reenacting some moments from the film, but that didn't happen. Instead they just stood up and gave some reflections. It was nice, but I was anticipating a little more thought and creativity. A lot of seats were unsold (this is a big theater used for off-Broadway-level productions), and I unknowingly got a seat next to two other people. The dude was chatty and kind of a spaz, and before the presentation, I shifted my butt up two rows to an empty seat. Thankfully I did that, because during the movie, the dude kept leaning over and whispering to the woman with him. People were clapping at various moments, but he was laughing inappropriately at some areas.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Butter. Dark comedy. I enjoyed it, very funny, and kind of sweet. Also reignited my girl crush on Olivia Wilde. :blush


----------



## Suchness

Philadelphia. Great movie that still holds up. Great cinematography especially during the birth scene and it has that 90's goth feel to it. Sometimes it's a little cheesy and it rides that thin line where most of it could be but it's just done so well for it's time.


----------



## Toad Licker

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker

10 (1979)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blues Brothers


----------



## IcedOver

_The House with a Clock in Its Walls _- The only reason I went to this is because I've viewed all but one of Eli Roth's movies. He was a surprising choice for a rated PG movie considering his most well-known movies have involved torture and mutilation. I read the book beforehand, and it was honestly pretty uninteresting. The movie is kind of fun, a slight diversion.


----------



## Toad Licker

Popeye (1980)


----------



## darlieq

Operation Finale.


----------



## 3stacks

Hereditary. It was so weird but I loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## darlieq

A Few Good Men.


----------



## xyz.unknown

Lady bird


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## Toad Licker

Suicide Squad


----------



## IcedOver

_The Cabin in the Woods_ - I missed this in the theater and had intended to watch it for the past six years. Drew Goddard has a new movie out, so I figured I'd watch this first. It's . . . okay. I had the basic idea of the ending spoiled by an over-zealous co-worker a few years ago. He was going on about horror movies to another guy, and mentioned this. The guy hadn't seen it, so I don't know why the other guy spoiled it. I tried to cover my ears, but caught what he said. Anyway, the core premise is a bit heavy handed. It's not as clever as many have said.


----------



## Toad Licker

Crash (2004)


----------



## Maslow

cherpig said:


> Operation Finale.


Good movie!

I watched Hostiles last night.


----------



## harrison

I just watched a bit of this - have seen it a number of times. Good film.


----------



## 0589471

28 Days Later


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Duel (1971)


----------



## Toad Licker

Loverboy (1989)


----------



## IcedOver

_Venom_ in 3D - Critics are sh!tting on this movie, but it's not terrible. It's not spectacular by any means, but not awful. Divorcing the origin of Venom from Spider-Man is a head scratcher since the look of the character apes Spidey. I'm not a big Tom Hardy fan, but he was watchable.

_Bad Times at the El Royale_ - I was mostly disappointed in this. It had a lot going for it, including a good set-up and production design with the hotel. I kept trying to will it to go in an interesting direction, take a twist or turn towards something good, but it never did. It also could easily have been twenty minutes shorter. It has a couple "Lost"-like elements, and that's not surprising because Drew Goddard was a writer on that show. However, it mostly all goes down the sh!tter due to some trite moments, very faint SJW undertones, and an actress who keeps singing boring Motown songs a cappella (some people get shot suddenly in this, and I kept rooting for her to take one right in the middle of a song so she would quit singing!).


----------



## Nekobasu

Beauty and the Beast (1991) sorry I am a huge Disney fan


----------



## Toad Licker

Arthur (1981)


----------



## Mur

Thinner (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Cabin in the Woods (2012)


----------



## IcedOver

_Mandy_ in the theater - This was purely average, not as good as people are saying. It had some cool moments (including lighting a discarded cigarette butt on a flaming severed head and smoking it), but is pretty much a pale copy of the Tarantino aesthetic, which itself is a copy of that of the past. It's mostly just "cool" posturing, with not too much character or thematic underpinnings that resonate.


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Heat


----------



## andy0128

Sully

An amazing story of corporate greeds attempt to undermine one man's heroics.


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Interview with the Vampire.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Girl Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## Solomoon

Night School and Hunter Killer. Both were better than I expected.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 2


----------



## IcedOver

Went to two older horror movies in the theater in the last two days. John Carpenter's _The Fog_ is one I've liked but never been too crazy about. Watching it in a theater helped a lot. It's a pretty solid ghost story, and the cinematography is excellent. As usual with Carpenter, his music is unbelievable.

Also went to _Dawn of the Dead_ in 3D. I have no idea why this was converted to 3D. I'm not against 3D at all, and have been to over 70 3D movies, but it wasn't necessary for this. However, if it gets it re-released in theaters, that's fine by me. Unfortunately, the theater I went to had a too-dim projector bulb for the 3D, and it was dull and washed out. Most theaters don't have that problem with 3D. I consider this possibly the best horror movie ever, but I've never been to it in a theater. It should have gotten a full nationwide re-release for its 40th because this is the kind of movie younger folks should be shown, not the crap that passes for horror today.


----------



## Taaylah

Devil’s Advocate


----------



## Toad Licker

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Toad Licker

The Toy


----------



## Mur

A Nightmare on Elm Street 2 (1985)


----------



## Suchness

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World

I put off watching this movie for ages because I thought it might be a bit posh or something but man I was so wrong. This movie is so raw and it's not cheesy at all. The DOP is awesome and it has some beautiful shots. It has that classic look and feel to it that reminds me of old movies I used to watch on TV.


----------



## Toad Licker

Amelie


----------



## Maslow

Halloween


----------



## IcedOver

andy0128 said:


> Sully
> 
> An amazing story of corporate greeds attempt to undermine one man's heroics.


I think you're just projecting your bias and hate because I don't remember that sentiment expressed. If you read the book, the movie exaggerates and fictionalizes the "hearing" portion for dramatic purposes. For that reason, that it's a lot of fiction, it's kind of useless.


----------



## Toad Licker

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## discopotato

What happened to Monday


----------



## andy0128

IcedOver said:


> I think you're just projecting your bias and hate because I don't remember that sentiment expressed. If you read the book, the movie exaggerates and fictionalizes the "hearing" portion for dramatic purposes. For that reason, that it's a lot of fiction, it's kind of useless.


Hate? Going overboard there just a tad.
I haven't read the book so i can only base my assessment on the film version.


----------



## andy0128

Inferno..robert langdon series

The world is not enough


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Empire Records (1995)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Reaping


----------



## Mur

Batman Returns (1992)


----------



## Edwirdd

paper moon


----------



## Toad Licker

Operation Dumbo Drop


----------



## 3stacks

Infinity war (for like the tenth time)


----------



## Suchness

Bram Stokers Dracula. Pretty awesome movie. Great directing and cinematography, it feels like a theatre play or drawing.


----------



## harrison

John Wick with Keanu Reeves - it was pretty bad but it had plenty of gratuitous violence which I like when I'm in the mood.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> John Wick with Keanu Reeves - it was pretty bad but it had plenty of gratuitous violence which I like when I'm in the mood.


 they should have left his dog alone!


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Bram Stokers Dracula. Pretty awesome movie. Great directing and cinematography, it feels like a theatre play or drawing.


Have you seen Baz Luhrmann's Great Gatsby? You might like it. I didn't think I would as I thought it might be a bit over the top - but it was great.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Have you seen Baz Luhrmann's Great Gatsby? You might like it. I didn't think I would as I thought it might be a bit over the top - but it was great.


Nah, I haven't, I was thinking that I probably wouldn't like it but that trailer looks good. I like that classic look to movies, Master and Commander and Bram Stokers Dracula have that look.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Nah, I haven't, I was thinking that I probably wouldn't like it but that trailer looks good. I like that classic look to movies, Master and Commander and Bram Stokers Dracula have that look.


Yeah, Master and Commander was great - I should watch that again. I don't think I've seen Dracula but I watched Frankenstein from 1994 or something the other day, with Kenneth Branagh and Robert de Niro and it was pretty dated.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Yeah, Master and Commander was great - I should watch that again. I don't think I've seen Dracula but I watched Frankenstein from 1994 or something the other day, with Kenneth Branagh and Robert de Niro and it was pretty dated.


I'll definitely be watching Master and Commander again. It was directed by an Australian guy, Peter Weir, he also made The Truman Show and another movie that I want to see, Picnic at Hanging Rock. Dracula holds up really well, it has good acting and direction.


----------



## Toad Licker

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Crisigv

Bohemian Rhapsody, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Willard (2003)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## Suchness

Poseidon (2006) Cheesy disaster movie but it had a little bit of tension in a couple of scenes. Not sure how serious they were trying to be, it felt like a stupid popcorn blockbuster but it could have been so much better if they took a more serious approach. Even tho it was cheesy, the acting was better than a lot if the young millennial **** today so that’s something lol.


----------



## Xemnas

Crisigv said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody, I really enjoyed it.


i also watched that oen last saturday... good movie..
also quite hard not to start tapping my feet or quietly sing along


----------



## IcedOver

I haven't been to the new _Halloween_ yet (haven't had a chance), but am a _Halloween _fan and own the Blu-ray box set. I watched the first three yesterday and today. Nothing more need be said about the classic original, but it's been a few years since I watched the second and third. The third (_Halloween III: Season of the Witch_) in particular I always liked, but got really into it today. It's so damn underrated (because it's not a Michael Myers movie), but is one of the best horror movies of the '80s, a wicked, mean-spirited little gem.


----------



## Crisigv

Xemnas said:


> i also watched that oen last saturday... good movie..
> also quite hard not to start tapping my feet or quietly sing along


Nothing wrong with enjoying the music. I sure did.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

Bohemian Rhapsody. One of the best films I've watched all year.


----------



## Toad Licker

Child of Glass


----------



## MHD

Halloween ( 2018 )

I liked some parts of it, some scenes were unnecessery and some could be better, but overall a good experience.


----------



## Toad Licker

Pink Cadillac


----------



## IcedOver

_First Man_ - I was pretty disappointed in this. Damien Chazelle went from the unique _Whiplash_ and _La La Land_ to this, a bland, Hollywood-ized biography in the vein of other recent ones (think Ron Howard and Spielberg, the latter of whom was an executive producer on this) that play fast and loose with facts. I read the book this is based on (an authorized biography), and this gets more facts right than some similar movies, but the makers focused on the wrong things and left out a lot of nuance in Armstrong's character. Armstrong was a pretty smart fellow, an engineer first and foremost, yet nothing that's really interesting about him was presented in the movie. Instead, it focuses on his family and friend relationships about which the least is known. The whole movie, including the space segments, is dragged down by Gosling's boring performance. He just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gung Ho!


----------



## Toad Licker

After.Life


----------



## IcedOver

_Halloween_ 2018 - I was late getting to this because I wanted to watch my whole Blu-ray box set of _Halloween_ movies; I've had it since 2015 but haven't watched the discs. This movie was purely average, but average trending to good more than the opposite. Unfortunately it wasn't as ambitious as I thought it would be in story or theme. The theme of victimhood that runs throughout it is sadly one for our time. We're in a world that prizes and aspires to victimhood, and Laurie is a professional victim. You could stretch the goings-on to the woeful "metoo" lunacy with Laurie the token victim and Michael the evil white man (with a white mask, no less). I wouldn't be surprised if the makers took a cue from that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Fletch


----------



## scintilla

I went to see Fantastic Beasts 2 tonight and enjoyed it, as expected. As it turns out, it doesn't matter how old I am, hearing the HP theme song still gives me fangirl goosebumps.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## SouthWest

I had a Guillermo del Toro double bill and an inadvertent Blade double bill. First I watched _Blade II_ listening to the director's commentary, then the next night I watched the director's cut of _Mimic_ while listening to the commentary again, and _then_ the night after that the first Blade happened to be on TV.

I've got a few blu-rays coming in the post to watch next: the remastered _They Live_, _Tigerland_, and _The Extraordinary Adventures of Adele Blanc-Sec_.


----------



## 3stacks

SouthWest said:


> I had a Guillermo del Toro double bill and an inadvertent Blade double bill. First I watched _Blade II_ listening to the director's commentary, then the next night I watched the director's cut of _Mimic_ while listening to the commentary again, and _then_ the night after that the first Blade happened to be on TV.
> 
> I've got a few blu-rays coming in the post to watch next: the remastered _They Live_, _Tigerland_, and _The Extraordinary Adventures of Adele Blanc-Sec_.


 I was so close to watching Blade II earlier, now I feel like I have to lol


----------



## Toad Licker

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## WolverineLogan

Black Panther, only saw half of it, was boring that I still didn't finish it even after 1 month and never went back to it


----------



## discopotato

Nightshift


----------



## Ekardy

Wristcutters: A Love Story


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part III


----------



## IcedOver

_Bohemian Rhapsody_ - As a movie, this Frankenstein flick (original director Bryan Singer was fired and replaced) really isn't that good. It has the typical biopic inaccuracies and all that crap. Malek is good, though. I think that, to some, hearing the often kick-***** Queen music in the film is making it seem better than it is.


----------



## Suchness

SouthWest said:


> I had a Guillermo del Toro double bill and an inadvertent Blade double bill. First I watched _Blade II_ listening to the director's commentary, then the next night I watched the director's cut of _Mimic_ while listening to the commentary again, and _then_ the night after that the first Blade happened to be on TV.
> 
> I've got a few blu-rays coming in the post to watch next: the remastered _They Live_, _Tigerland_, and _The Extraordinary Adventures of Adele Blanc-Sec_.


Wow, Mimic, I forgot about that movie. Good old 90s ****, I have to watch it now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Black Swan (2010)


----------



## Karsten

The Hateful Eight


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sound City (2013)

Interesting and entertaining. @funnynihilist @Karsten @kesker I think all 3 of you would enjoy this documentary.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hostage


----------



## kesker

twytarn said:


> Sound City (2013)
> 
> Interesting and entertaining. @funnynihilist @Karsten @kesker I think all 3 of you would enjoy this documentary.


Oooh yeah, I watched this a few years ago. Gonna rewatch! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker

Fresh Horses


----------



## Solomoon

The Truman Show

Apparently they were thinking of making a TV show for this. The movie is pretty much perfect. Not sure how well it'd translate to a series but Westworld does have some similarities and that's a good show.


----------



## darlieq

Hereditary.


----------



## Suchness

Assassin's Creed. Yeah, nah.


----------



## ShadowOne

I started Good, bad and the ugly. And then I paused it and saw it was 3 hours long and noped tfo lol

Think the last I saw all the way was hereditary, too


----------



## Toad Licker

Renegade


----------



## Kinable

Rewatched the first Shrek movie after not having seen it since I was a kid. Wow does it still hold up, not only that but I appreciate it a lot more as an adult. So many jokes I didn't get before as a kid and overall just more enjoyable. A breath of fresh air from the crappy movies nowadays, felt like I was watching it for the first time again.


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

Playing catchup, I watched...
- Outlaw King. Its about Robert the Bruce and his exploits. Historical inaccuracies aside, it was alright. Oddly, despite that complaint, Braveheart was riddled with inaccuracy but was a more entertaining movie. Pine, playing Robert, had an unconvincing Scottish accent.
- Blockers was funny, but it was a little overhyped for me, maybe.
- The Ballad of Buster Scruggs was one of the best Coen Bros films I'd seen in a long time. So happy with it.
- The Kindergarten Teacher was creepy. Don't make films like this often. But maybe that's because it an American remake of an Israeli film? Not as unsettling as The Piano Teacher, but yeah... Still an odd protagonist that is very uncouth and trying to live vicariously through this small boy, that may be on the spectrum, that she sees as a savant with poetry; a Mozart of their age. She gets...obsessive and possessive. Very unsettling.


----------



## SouthWest

_The Extraordinary Adventures of Adele Blanc-Sec_ - it's a fun, pulpy French movie in the style of Indiana Jones and Tintin that makes me smile every time I watch it.


----------



## Maslow

The Informant, starring Matt Damon. Excellent movie!


----------



## Toad Licker

The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## Fun Spirit

-Left Behind
This movie was intense. 
People who didn't believe and love God were left behind in a chaotic world.


-Snowbeast {1977}
Good storyline. Snowbeast was pretty ruthless with it's killing. 


-Grizzly{1976}
Grizzly out beat Snowbeast. Grizzly was BRUTAL in comparison. {I had watched Grizzly right after Snowbeast} That bear wasn't playing. 
The ending was a trip. 
I plan to watch Grizzly 2. 


-A Garfield Christmas
Very funny and enjoyable. 
The next comic character I will get into next will be Garfield. I'm already a Popeye The Sailor Man fan. Garfield shall be next. 


-Frosty The Snowman {1969}
My Mom grew up watching this show and other old Christmas specials. She wanted me to watch it. I watched....... And I like it. Ha Ha. "Happy Birthday." That was the best part: when Frosty came to life and he said "Happy Birthday." They don't make heartfelt tv shows and movies like they use to.


----------



## IcedOver

All four versions of _A Star is Born _in a little over 24 hours. Sheesh! The 1937 original is excellent, highly recommended. 1954 is three hours and an hour too long. Aside from the boring showtunes, it follows the original closely. The overlong 1976 version is awful, almost unwatchable at times. The current version is great! I can't believe I'm considering this possibly the best 2018 movie I have been to, but it's been a bad year. Lady Gaga/Stefani/Whatever is the highlight, really surprising in how she totally carries the flick. Anybody else and you'd expect it, but it was a joy being surprised at how well she can act. The songs are good too. It's a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghost Town (2008 )


----------



## IcedOver

_Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald_ in 3D - I read all the books and went to all the Harry Potter movies in the theater, not necessarily because I'm a fan but more out of obligation. If those movies came out today, I probably wouldn't invest my time. They're okay movies -- nothing special, but not awful either. This current one (stupid title) is the first that I'd call "bad". It's boring and has a confused plot. Who cares who is related to whom, who is whomever's kid, et cetera? Same thing with these damn new _Star Wars_ movies. Who one character's parents are is literally what most of this movie is spent on.


----------



## SouthWest

_The Mummy_ (1932) and _Ghost in the Shell_ (1995) back to back.


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## wmu'14

A Time to Kill (1996)
The correct ruling should’ve been prison. But really enjoyed all the leads. Not sure why Sandra Bullock was billed as the star.
5/5

Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (1989)
My first rewatch since way back. Not as enjoyable as I remember, but nonetheless epic. It’s sad the ‘shrinking’ trope isn’t more often seen because it’s an entertaining one. On my rewatch I was really hoping to laugh at Moranis but he’s more of a secondary character. For that reason, overall, I’d say I actually prefer Shrunk Ourselves but this one has more action and is set outside, as opposed to interior thrills. 
The theme park playground in Hollywood/MGM Studios was a blast, although the 4D attraction at Epcot freaked me out. (I also remember Hollywood/MGM Studios Behind the Scenes Tour had the prop(?) Ant from the movie)
4/5

From Hell to the Wild West (2017)
Interesting premise with Jack the Ripper relocating to the frontier, but cheap movie is cheap.
3/5


----------



## smoothlinghs

Narnia. I heard a lot about it, how amazing it would be and I build pictures in my head how amazing it is and blagh. My week days are more amazing than that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lost Highway


----------



## IcedOver

_Dirty Cop, No Donut_ on DVD from Netflix mail service.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Undefeated (1969)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ravenous 

Pretty good zombie movie. Wasn't cheesy at all.


----------



## Galen

Ice Station Zebra, based on the book of the same name. It's a surprisingly good rather unknown gem of a cold war era thriller, although the Soviets were using NATO weapons in the movie, but then again in 1968 I doubt anyone in Hollywood had AKs. I'm a stickler for technical accuracies and anachronisms and such so I did my best not to let it get to me lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## roxslide

Crimes of Grindelwald. Really mediocre tbh. 

I know this is petty type stuff but I'm slightly annoyed that they cast a South Korean actress and implied that she was Indonesian. Those countries are so different and the actress is so obviously korean (to me, at least), so it just made me cringe. Which kind of sucks because a snake lady and also south korean representation... both things I'd usually like. All they needed to do was just barely the line wtf, like the circus dude could have said "from the orient" or something and I wouldn't even think twice


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Shape of Water. It was OK I guess. I liked the concept more than the execution and didn't like it as much as Pan's Labyrinth, but I was also a lot younger when I watched Pan's Labyrinth so that might be related. There were some good characters, and I dunno would probably rate it 5 or 6/10.


----------



## Suchness

The Mummy Returns. A lot of fun, like the imaging and cinematography.


----------



## Toad Licker

Reindeer Games (2000)


----------



## SouthWest

_The Ballad of Buster Scruggs_ - The Coen's new film on Netflix that was originally going to be a series. Overall I enjoyed it a lot, though if one of the first two stories was cut out I would like it even better.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Under the Skin... why did I watch this lol.

A weird low budget film where Scarlett Johansson drives around in a van and invites horny men to her place so she can kill them. :serious:

The above probably makes this sound a lot more interesting than it actually is; parts of it are slightly abstract (I can only assume the men are getting killed for example) and there's this obsession with long panning shots and ScarJo looking vaguely into the distance with no emotion to emphasize how 'detached' she is. This is a very slow film with almost no momentum; every now and then something weird happens but three quarters of it is 'atmosphere' with a slightly jarring soundtrack that attempts to make you slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## coeur_brise

Someone got me hooked onto Los Fabulosos Cadillacs..solid band man






Latino Beatles 





for all the ghetto queens of Jamaica





****, wrong thread. Oops!


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

Easy A


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## wmu'14

The Sweetest Thing (2002)

I think I’ve seen this before.

I liked the road-trip scenes.

4/5


The Trail Beyond (1934)

Quick, hour-long Western.

4/5


X-Men: First Class (2011)

My third viewing

Really like the relationship between Magneto and Xavier. It reminds me of the relationship between Anakin Skywalker and Obi-Wan Kenobi. (I’m a big Star Wars fan)

I really like James McAvoy as young Xavier but Michael Fassbender as young Magneto seems off.

I really enjoy history so liked the integration with the Cuban Missile Crisis and the Cold War.

The X-Men of the first class could’ve been fleshed out a bit more.

There was the scene where Magneto finds Mystique waiting for him in bed (the famous ‘I prefer the real Raven’ scene) that I found random because there was no prior build-up between Mystique and Magneto and the scene ends before their relationship can be fleshed out.

5/5


----------



## mt moyt

Mortal Engines. its based on one of my favourite book series when i was younger. thought the movie visualised it pretty well.
Didnt like the soundtrack though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor. No where near as good as the first two and I didn't like the composition and editing.


----------



## SouthWest

Got the steelbook of _Apollo 13_ earlier this week - it keeps me hooked all the way through right until the end.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Suchness

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom. First time seeing this and I like it. Shot nicely, I was surprised at how good the image quality is for such an old movie, looks like a remaster or something. Aged a lot better than the first.


----------



## Toad Licker

Sorority Boys


----------



## Suchness

Priest. It felt a bit like a sci fi tv movie trying to be like The Matrix and Blade movies. Not bad but it's missing something a finer touch both in directing and acting. Shot on film so that's always nice to see.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Cut


----------



## Toad Licker

Take a Hard Ride


----------



## Icarus12

Bleach. I gave it a go on Netflix and was surprised by how fun it turned out to be. I'd have preferred a better ending but I guess I can hope for a sequel!


----------



## Ekardy

Lilo & Stitch

Gotta feed Pudge the fish.


----------



## Toad Licker

Analyze This


----------



## Toad Licker

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## 0589471

American Pie. I'm embarrassed to admit I had such a crush on Oz as a teen.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> American Pie. I'm embarrassed to admit I had such a crush on Oz as a teen.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


>


I KNEW that was coming    yeah that was bad. LOL


----------



## Toad Licker

Brannigan


----------



## Musicfan

*Year One* with Jack Black and Michael Cera. Better than expected but still not the greatest lol. Good for people that like comedies involving religion.


----------



## 972873

Cassandra Crossing


----------



## Toad Licker

Sunset Grill


----------



## Suchness

Spawn. 

Haven’t seen it since it came out in cinemas. It was so fresh back then but some of it still looks good. The acting isn’t very good, the dialogue is pretty bad but I like the 90s goth feel. I can’t imagine Hollywood making a comic book movie in this tone now.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Musicfan

Roma. Enjoyed it, not too odd or showy like some foreign films. Nice camera work.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Orphanage


----------



## Musicfan

Straight Outta Compton. Awesome film.


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle Buck


----------



## Little Cloud

*Into the Spider-Verse*. Anyone else seen this absolutely amazing film? I rarely ever feel so inspired after watching movies, but it had so much character and style. Loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Terminator


----------



## Musicfan

The Gospel Of Matthew on Netflix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## IcedOver

_Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse_ in 3D - I don't feel strongly positive or negative about this. It has a couple mildly amusing moments, but that's it. It's just plain and average. I'm very much against all race and gender swapping/stealing that has gone on with any type of character, particularly comics and superhero films where it's been prevalent. If they want a black character, make a new one. Don't steal a white male character to flip it to be female or another race. I've read a small sampling of the Miles character in the comics which keep getting cancelled, and it's a boring character. The only reason for its existence is for SJW "feels". Thankfully in this movie they did not shove that aspect of it in your face.


----------



## Little Cloud

IcedOver said:


> _Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse_ in 3D - I don't feel strongly positive or negative about this. It has a couple mildly amusing moments, but that's it. It's just plain and average. I'm very much against all race and gender swapping/stealing that has gone on with any type of character, particularly comics and superhero films where it's been prevalent. If they want a black character, make a new one. Don't steal a white male character to flip it to be female or another race. I've read a small sampling of the Miles character in the comics which keep getting cancelled, and it's a boring character. The only reason for its existence is for SJW "feels". Thankfully in this movie they did not shove that aspect of it in your face.


Damn, really? I thought it was great. Especially from an animation and art style point of view, it was stunning.

And regarding Miles' character. Just because he's black doesn't mean they're trying to appeal to the "SJW agenda," not that there's anything wrong with diversity/representation. That's the way comic book superheroes work. Even the film addresses the fact that everyone knows the Peter Parker story. Superheroes will get changed up, gender-flipped, turned into aliens, turned into gods, turned into pigs, or simply replaced by another character, because that's how they keep people interested. If you look at the bios of a lot of any major comic book hero, you'll see that they have a HUGE range of alternate versions and alter egos, which is exactly what the film plays off of. Spider-Man as a character isn't unique in that way.

Why should every version of Spider-Man be a cookie-cutter white boy? That's not interesting.


----------



## scooby

Okja. Good movie, I liked it a lot. All except for Jake Gyllenhaal. Good god I hated him in this, which sucks because I like him heaps in quite a few other movies.


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## Paper Samurai

Barton Fink - A Cohen Brothers movie about a screen writer who tries to slum it up in a grotty appartment complex for inspiration. 

A strange, slow paced film that I actually understand a lot more now than I did when I first saw it about seven or eight years ago. Worth a watch if you like the Cohen's previous movies or if you like films that rely more on dialog and weird quirkiness rather than big set pieces.


----------



## 0589471

Superbad


----------



## Suchness

Immortal. In the style of “300”, very visual action. It was alright, very average and def not on the level of 300.


----------



## Musicfan

Notorious. The problem was they hired a guy that looked 40 years old to play Biggie when he was a teenager to his death at 24.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Favourite_ - Yorgos Lanthimos made my favorite film from last year, _The Killing of a Sacred Deer_. However, he wrote that movie, whereas he didn't write this one. It shows, as this has very little of the personality that made that and _Dogtooth_ work (less so _The Lobster_, which was half a good movie). I was disappointed in this. It's just a generic back-and-forth, banging on each other, feeble attempt at black comedy. It has some amusing moments, and Emma Stone is gorgeous (and surprisingly does a bit of nudity), but has nothing that hasn't been done many times before. Over the end credits is a song that is really beautiful that I've never heard before -- Elton John's "Skyline Pigeon" (used because they shoot pigeons for sport in the movie).


----------



## Toad Licker

Terminator: Genisys


----------



## Musicfan

Hellboy


----------



## Kennysoul

Aquaman


----------



## discopotato

Ocean Waves


----------



## Suchness

Under Siege. My dad reckons I used to love Seagal as a kid but Half Past Dead was the last movie of his I’ve seen and that was bad, I knew it was all gonna be downhill after that. But this was a solid 90s action movie. I forgot how popular he used to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

Jumanji


----------



## Musicfan

Christmas Chronicles on Netflix


----------



## wmu'14

Amityville: The Awakening (2017)
Interesting premise with the ghost taking possession of a brain-dead boy. The movie doesn’t get too fantastical until near the end, and that makes it creepier. The best part of the movie is the boy’s over-caring mother Joan and that it’s never quite clear if it’s the ghost who’s making her psycopathical or if that’s just who she is. In addition, I enjoyed the movie’s epilogue, which keeps with the lore.
4/5

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987)
If you like funny movies, I recommend this one. John Candy as Del Griffith is so likable and funny. My favorite scene is actually him dancing to Mess Around. I also like his comeback to Neal Page’s rant: “I’m me”, basically. I also liked how this ‘break-up’ scene occurred at the beginning. 
My only problem with the movie is Steve Martin’s character is a bit too mean. I get he’s supposed to be annoyed, but he doesn’t try to fake pleasantness, which I guess is supposed to make it more believable, but him being mean from the get-go makes it more unbelievable. 
4/5

Scooby-Doo and the Alien Invaders (2000)
Not quite as good as Scooby-Doo on Zombie Island, I still remember being freaked out while watching it as a kid: the green aliens, the government conspiracy, but especially the alien forms of Crystal and Amber. This one’s dropped in the rankings, while Scooby-Doo and the Cyber Chase has risen. Nothing can top Zombie Island
4/5


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

The Land of Steady Habits.


----------



## Toad Licker

GoodFellas


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Green Book. 

Great movie. The acting was really good. I didn't expect it to have so many funny moments.
Probably my favourite movie I've seen this year.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carried Away


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker

Deadpool


----------



## Musicfan

Valkyrie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hellraiser: Judgment

Meh. I didn't like it. The last 15 minutes were alright. At least Pinhead made a few appearances. The original Hellraiser and the second one were great but the new one is like the tenth one in the series, so kinda figured it wouldn't be that good. :b


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn

Columbus - A really nice and slow Movie which kind of reminds me of "Last Life in the Universe" or "Lost in Translation".






Then i watched something funny "Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri". I found the Movie really good.

Now i am watching "Bad Times at the El Royale".


----------



## Toad Licker

Legally Blonde


----------



## Fun Spirit

-Claudine {1974}
-Terror in the Wax Museum

_Sent by boat using Tapatalk _


----------



## Suchness

Under Siege 2. This was so much worse than the first, it felt like a tv movie.


----------



## lackofflife

Johnny english strikes again (2018.)


----------



## griffin1000

The House That Jack Built


----------



## Toad Licker

Columbus Circle


----------



## Ekardy

The Longest Ride


----------



## funnynihilist

Happy Christmas. 
Took me a whole month to get through it watching just a little at a time.
The movie was so awkward that is all I could stand.
Really, did they set out to make the most awkward movie of all time?
There is no real plot. Just a lot of pot smoking and navel gazing.
The characters are self absorbed and uncomfortable in a yucky way.
Nothing really happens except for the big moment of "tension" where the brother screams about the burnt pizza.
I will give them credit for one thing, the production was gritty and real.
Nothing slick about this movie at all! It has the production values of a 1970s porno.
If they did a street scene and there was trash on the street they left it.
Sometimes the cast looked like they could use a shower as well.
But that is appealing to me as I think most movies are just too slick and fake.
Happy Christmas is either the absolute worst movie I have ever seen or the absolute best piece of cinematic irony ever.


----------



## discopotato

Bird box


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight (1998 )


----------



## Musicfan

Hostel II


----------



## CharmedOne

Bohemian Rhapsody. Maybe a few minutes of It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## IcedOver

Three movies in three days, Monday through today.

_The Mule_ - This was pretty decent, but didn't hit the heights I was hoping for. Clint's no-frills, easygoing throwback direction is always a plus, as is the refreshingly politically incorrect feel of the movie. It's from the same writer as _Gran Torino_, and like that, it has some clunker dialogue moments. It's good, though, one of the better of the year.

_Welcome to Marwen_ - Before going, I rented the documentary _Marwencol_ on which this was based. The documentary is fascinating, and I was prepared to hate the new movie because it had received bad reviews and also because almost no movie about real people in the last few years has worked. Surprisingly, it's not bad at all and does not really sh!t on Mark's life with _too_ much stuff that never happened. The fantasy nature of Mark's story lends itself well to a more fictionalized version of the character, anyway. The movie isn't great by any stretch, but better than expected.

_Aquaman_ in 3D - All I can really say is that it's not horrible. It had fun moments, but the plot was bland beyond belief, a cookie cutter pattern. I'm well documented as being very much against all race theft with superhero characters, but the fact that Aquaman is a C-list character makes it go down easier. Momoa is okay despite being the wrong choice. The best aspect of the movie was the 3D. It was some of the best I've come across, and I've been to over 75 3D movies. The fact that most of the movie is just CGI helps in this regard, but even so, it was aggressive 3D in the underwater scenes.


----------



## 972873

Get out (2017)


----------



## StickyBunBuns

Bird Box.


----------



## Maslow

Vice. It sucked. I wanted to walk out of the theater halfway into it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Top Gun


----------



## Toad Licker

Serial Mom


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

It was weird but I liked it.


----------



## Suchness

The Glimmer Man. Bit of a cheesy action movie but I like the 90s feel to it.


----------



## funnynihilist

Visioneers


----------



## SusanStorm

The shape of water.

Happytime murders.

I really liked them both 🙂


----------



## Scaptain

A Bronx Tale


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Witch 

I wasn't sure about it at first but it was good.


----------



## shyraclifford

Venom


----------



## Toad Licker

The Money Pit


----------



## discopotato

Jackie Brown


----------



## Toad Licker

Benny & Joon


----------



## cak

puppet master


----------



## Toad Licker

Walking Tall (1973)


----------



## IcedOver

Two Ingmar Bergman movies: _Persona_ on DVD and _Wild Strawberries_ in the theater.


----------



## wmu'14

AquaMan
Really enjoyed it! 
I've generally liked the DCEU so far. I feel like they're trying to do different things with each movie, while the MCU is usually more formulaic. This works in that you're never creating bad movies, but you're rarely creating true masterpieces because you rarely step outside the box. The DCEU is trying to be bold with each movie. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Here it worked. I'll have a more thorough review upon re-watch.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh **** I forgot to watch Back to The Future 2 and 3 (because they were supposed to be on recently, and I never watch TV so of course forgot.)

Oh well, I watched Back to The Future which was on TV on New Years Eve I think with my mum and brother, and part of The Craft but my mum didn't really want to watch it because she's not a Millennial trash kid and I've seen it before obviously (so I mostly wanted to watch it until the first scene where the cover of How Soon Is Now that Charmed stole as their theme song played,) so then we ended up watching Kinky Boots. So I think the last one was Kinky Boots which was alright but it's not Back to The Future.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Toad Licker

Kick-***


----------



## SunshineSam218

*Prom Night 1980*


----------



## Suchness

The Perfect Storm


----------



## wmu'14

Sesame Street: Follow That Bird (1985)
Re-watched this because I’d watch it all the time as a kid. Don’t be deceived: Despite featuring Sesame Street characters, the movie is more similar to the Muppets and isn’t necessarily geared towards pre-schoolers. I love the Grouch Diner scene, the Aint No Road Long Enough song, the Kermit the Frog cameo, and Bert and Ernie. The Grouch National Anthem is worth a ticket in itself too LOL. The fair villians are also excellent.

4/5

The Broken Land (1962)
Bad sherrif.
Co-stars Jack Nicholson

4/5

The Plot Thickens (1936)
Your oft-parodied demanding inspector.
I really enjoyed James Gleason and the humor.
5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

I, Robot


----------



## IcedOver

_Million Dollar Baby_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I went to this in the theater and had been meaning to rewatch it for years. Clint the Squint does "bitter regret" better than anybody.


----------



## Toad Licker

Casualties of War


----------



## Ekardy

Sabrina; the 1954 film with Audrey Hepburn and Humphrey Bogart. ❤


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Destination Wedding.

Hilarious, I loved it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Working Girl


----------



## Fun Spirit

Invasion of the Saucer Men.


----------



## discopotato

We need to talk about Kevin


----------



## ShadowOne

Event Horizon


the second half of that movie....is not good lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Tommy Boy


----------



## SusanStorm

Bird box.


----------



## Toad Licker

Black Sheep


----------



## ShadowOne

Eighth Grade

Was actually really damn good. Was worried it'd be too "meme"-y, and it had a few opening scenes that were. But it developed into a good story


----------



## Toad Licker

Only the Lonely (1991)


----------



## Musicfan

Mortal Kombat


----------



## discopotato

Pretty baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien from L.A.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Revolutionary Road


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

When Angels Sleep

I liked it. I guess it wasn't exactly anything special but had a couple twists that made it all the more better.


----------



## discopotato

Alice, sweet Alice


----------



## Fish20

Bumblebee 9/10 It was an actual Transformers movie; I barely count the Michael Bay films because they are so bad. 

Spider-Man Into the Spider-verse 7/10 I'm kinda a big Spider-Man fan but it was a bit disappointing. I was also in a bad mood though, it might be better next time.


----------



## karenw

Ted


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Close Encounters of the Third Kind

Been wanting to see it for years.


----------



## 3 AM

control [2007]


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## Musicfan

We Need To Talk About Kevin


* *




They did not have a talk about Kevin


----------



## 3 AM

eddie & the cruisers


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Toad Licker

The Dark Crystal


----------



## Toad Licker

Darby O'Gill and the Little People


----------



## wmu'14

High Plains Invaders (2009)
Wow, this SyFy channel movie is bad. No drama, awful ‘action’, no suspense, crap CGI.
I did like the woman bounty hunter (at least in Act I) then she got annoying.
I did like the scientist wasn’t corrupt.
But that wasn’t enough.
Bad bad bad
2/5


X-Men Origins: Wolverine (2009)
Yes, many characters poorly developed and a crap representation of Deadpool, but not sure why this gets so much hate. I liked the action, particularly the helicopter/motorcycle chase and Wolverine freeing the prisoners. I thought Styker was an excellent villain. The open montage of Wolverine and Sabertooth fighting in the Wars was great, and I enjoyed the twist of Silverfox being his pawn, as well as the amnesia bullet.
Bad CGI? Watch High Plains Invaders.
4/5

The Prowler (1951)
I doubt a movie with this kind of plot would be made today (woman falls for murderer/stalker).
I enjoyed it and was entertained. The first half is really good. I liked the ‘courtship’ scenes. The second half……I don’t buy they’d necessarily be in trouble even with the baby, and I didn’t buy Susan’s sudden turn of Webb at the end. 
4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Sucker Punch


----------



## Musicfan

Soul Plane


----------



## Maslow

Musicfan69 said:


> We Need To Talk About Kevin
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have a talk about Kevin


Good movie!


----------



## Maslow

Copycat


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## twitchy666

before i go to sleep


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## Replicante

A Quiet Place


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

I believe it was "Roma" the current Oscar nominee


----------



## Toad Licker

Incredibles 2


----------



## nancysamuel

Tommy Boy


----------



## funnynihilist

Heathers


----------



## Toad Licker

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Toad Licker

Continental Divide


----------



## IcedOver

John Carpenter's _The Thing_ at the theater. I had previously only watched this on pan & scan VHS, even though I'm a Carpenter fan. It was cool watching it in a theater with good sound. It's an okay movie; very poor characterization, but great creature effects that put CGI of today to shame.


----------



## IcedOver

Toad Licker said:


> The Lovely Bones


You have my sympathies. That movie fvcking sucked.


----------



## Toad Licker

Bad News Bears (1976)


----------



## harrison

I love this movie. Bradley Copper is so good in it it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Toad Licker

Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## Toad Licker

Panic Room


----------



## Toad Licker

Logan's Run


----------



## Toad Licker

Shallow Hal


----------



## IcedOver

_They Shall Not Grow Old_ in 3D - Honestly, this was just an average experience. As a technological feat, it's commendable because it really does take footage that was degrading and makes it an immersive experience with color, panning within a static frame, added sound and voice effects, and 3D. However, as a documentary it leaves a bit to be desired. Both the voiceovers of the vets and the shots/scenes themselves are too brief. They go between people, between topics, with such rapidity that it just glosses over stuff. Of course Peter Jackson had hundreds of hours of footage and interviews to condense, but he could have found a better balance even within the framework of what he was trying to achieve with giving a flavor of the war and not a scholarly documentary. It's ironic that some of his movies are bloated and overdone, lingering on meaningless stuff like boring battles, but this, which details a real war, is so fast paced.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

Climax - Gaspar Noé

Pretty much Sunday afternoon fare


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## Toad Licker

Ready to Wear


----------



## Toad Licker

Edge of Madness (2002)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Nutty Professor (1996)


----------



## Toad Licker

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Toad Licker

Clean Slate


----------



## Toad Licker

RV


----------



## Glue

Pet Sematary


----------



## Maslow

Bad Times at the El Royale

Movie review: That was one dumb frickin' movie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker

Con Air


----------



## Toad Licker

The Trouble with Angels (1966)


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## Toad Licker

Freaky Friday (1976)


----------



## IcedOver

_Roma,_ viewed in a THEATER where movies are meant to be first shown, not on the fracking internet where theatrical level movies should never debut. This is a pleasant enough movie, very leisurely and not plot driven which is fine. However, it is very precious, which is a detriment. It's a paean to Mexicans . . . living in Mexico and not America. What a novel idea!

While it's an okay flick, it's not significant and is undeserving of the unbelievable praise it's getting. If everything else in the movie were exactly the same, but it were an all-white cast in America, speaking English, I guarantee the movie would not be causing SJW critics to feel they have to say they came on themselves while watching it.


----------



## MMyoutube

Shame (2011), hard to find, but watched that on netflix.


----------



## Replicante

Ready Player One


----------



## Suchness

There's Something About Mary. Classic, they don't make em like this anymore.


----------



## Maslow

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Musicfan

Source Code.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Suchness

The Truman Show.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Old skool King Kong vs Godzilla.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## funnynihilist

The Doors

Saw it when it first came out in the early 90s. Held up pretty well over the years although the whole feel of the movie is totally foreign to 2019.
America will never see times that loose ever again.
Oh and Morrison was basically an *******, but he got away with it cause he was cute and "deep"(which was sexy in the late 60s)


----------



## Toad Licker

Christine


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Off Dead...


----------



## Suchness

Cast Away. Great movie, still holds up. Love how it's shot on film, gives it so much texture and depth and my tv makes it look really good. I like how there was another 30 min of him when he gets back and that moment when she's running after him and he reverses, man I had goosebumps. Imagine if they made love that night, that would have really been something.


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## Toad Licker

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Toad Licker

First Blood


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## IcedOver

_Glass_ - _The Visit_ and _Split_, which were really fun, were two steps forward for Mr. Shyamalan. This is at least one big step back. I'd say it feels more like his middle period of movies, but I get the sense that it was written to satisfy the need of a sequel and not something that came organically. It has a lot of really silly ideas which is typical of Manoj. The climactic scene is really awfully staged.


----------



## SparklingWater

Rewatched the Mummy. Always nice background entertainment.


----------



## Toad Licker

Overboard


----------



## Fun Spirit

Apocalypse Pompeii
7/10

This disaster movie was intense. You just know a group of characters are going to die one by one. It was like a Final Destination. And right when you think someone is going to be killed someone else end up being a substitute. That Volcano wasn't playing.

_ I Am Yin_


----------



## andy0128

I finally got around to watching trainspotting 2 and I must say it stood up well as a sequel.


----------



## Maslow

Adaptation


----------



## 8888

Started watching Stained Glass Rainbows but didn't finish it since I didn't like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters II


----------



## Toad Licker

Divergent (2014)


----------



## PCGamer

Manhunter


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (1976)


----------



## TryingMara

Serpico


----------



## funnynihilist

Easy Rider


----------



## jolene23

To the bone


----------



## andy0128

The greatest showman


----------



## Skeletra

Swiss army man - that movie was wierd af.


----------



## Toad Licker

Carrie (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers


----------



## IcedOver

Two movies on DVD from Netflix mail: _Suicide Club_, a Japanese movie about a rash of suicides in Japan. It had a good core idea, but perhaps it was a bad translation because things didn't gel right. _Inferno_ (Dario Argento) - Man, this movie sucks *****! I've known about Argento for decades but only viewed a few of his movies. I've watched/re-watched a few recently, and I have no idea why he is so revered. Like most Italian horror movies of that period, this relies only on showy lighting/cinematography/set design, not on anything resembling good characters/plots/themes. It's an empty, stupid, boring crapfest.


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 2: Hero of the Federation


----------



## Maslow

Heat. A flawed but entertaining movie.


----------



## Musicfan

42. About Jackie Robinson. Damn the racism is eye opening in this movie.


----------



## wmu'14

Just Married (2002)
My first viewing since middle school. I enjoyed it. The leads are attractive, I LOL’d a few times, and I enjoyed watching the relationship develop and grow. However I did think the parts with them in Italy are slow, and I think Tom was EXTREMELY rude to the hotel manager, to the point where Sarah should’ve had a speel really getting on his case.

4/5

Pocahontas (1995)
First viewing since I was little. 
I just want to get this out of the way: I think all the criticism towards the romantic depiction of John Smith and Pocahontas is unfair. It doesn’t play that big of a role in the movie -> Most of it focuses on the settlers’ obsession with gold, Pocahontas unsure of her destiny, and the hate the Indians have with the settlers, and the hate the settlers have to the Indians. She doesn’t even meet John Smith till half-way thru. It’s not till their later scenes together that there’s romance between them, and even then, it seems more of a ‘we want to be together’ then a romantic type of a thing, and it’s cut short when Smith has to go back to London due to his injury. 

Criticize the movie all you want about lack of historicity, but the tale itself is apparently a legend. Hard to complain about the historicity of an event when the event itself is a legend.

My bigger criticism towards the movie is DANG MEEKO, FLIT, and the DOG are in it way too much! I get I’m maybe a little older then their intended audience, but a cut with the animal antics toned down would be pretty neat (similar to people wanting a verison of Hunchback of Notre Dame with the gargoyles omitted. Movie also suffers a slow second act (basically from after they meet to the climax) 
Lot of good things about it tho: the SONGS!!!! Colors of the Wind (Oscar win), SAVAGES, MINE. (Could talk about Savages all in itself), Kokoum (the fierce warrior) being shot by Thomas (the person who has no idea what he’s doing) is pretty epic and doesn’t get talked about enough. The animation, while aged, is still pretty darn good. The supporting characters are great: Governor Ratcliffe, Chief Powhatan, Thomas, GM Willow, etc.

4/5

Killing Kennedy (2013)
If you like history, politics, or thrillers, I recommend this. I like how it gives a lot of focus to Lee Harvey Oswald. Really psycopathic. I read the book too and recommend it as well.

5/5


----------



## JS13

Alita: Battle Angel 8/10

Cube 7/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Starship Troopers 3: Marauder


----------



## Solomoon

Submergence with Alicia Vikander and James McAvoy


----------



## Maslow

Lost in America. 

(That was one dumb movie.)


----------



## funnynihilist

Young Adult


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## TacoTach

The Perks of Being a Wallflower

Wonderful movie, definitely recommend it. I could relate to a lot of the main character's problems.


----------



## ShadowOne

Locke


Pretty weird movie in general. you keep waiting for some twist, but..its just tom hardy in a car talking to a bunch of people on the phone

but i liked it? kind of...the end left a lot to be desired. but that seems by design


----------



## Maslow

Death Wish w/ Bruce Willis

(very entertaining  )


----------



## Toad Licker

Constantine


----------



## Morpheus

Yesterday I saw Captain Marvel in the theater. Then I watched Iron Man 2 later that evening on Hulu, at home.


----------



## Zatch

Alita: Battle Angel. Pretty kickassish.


----------



## SpartanSaber

Shaun Of The Dead.


----------



## Maslow

Can You Ever Forgive Me?

So bad, I couldn't make it all the way to the end. It's one of those movies where you don't care about any of the characters, and some of them are just plain repulsive. It got good reviews, though, so maybe it's just me. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Toad Licker

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Dolittle (1998 )


----------



## 3stacks

Captain Marvel. I didn't understand all the bad reviews I really liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Errand Boy (1961)


----------



## Fun Spirit

The Arrival.

That ending was a trip. Not a trip to the park but a "NO WAY!" trip. I don't know what I may watch next on Youtube.

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> The Arrival.
> 
> That ending was a trip. Not a trip to the park but a "NO WAY!" trip. I don't know what I may watch next on Youtube.
> 
> _ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


Watch The Arrival from 1991 :rofl


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Watch The Arrival from 1991 :rofl


There's an older version???
*Checks on Youtube to see if it is free*
Oh good its free! :boogie 
Thanks Mate :rofl :rofl

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> There's an older version???
> *Checks on Youtube to see if it is free*
> Oh good its free! :boogie
> Thanks Mate :rofl :rofl
> 
> _ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


It's it's own movie. I just had a look on YouTube to see if the one you were talking about was on there and saw that one as well. Never seen it but seems interesting.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> It's it's own movie. I just had a look on YouTube to see if the one you were talking about was on there and saw that one as well. Never seen it but seems interesting.


Ohhhh Its own movie: O
You had me hyped up for nothing. LOL.

I seen the one with Charlie Sheen. {Winning!} 
I will check this one out: )
You seem too chicken to watch it so you're having me to watch it

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> Ohhhh Its own movie: O
> You had me hyped up for nothing. LOL.
> 
> I seen the one with Charlie Sheen. {Winning!}
> I will check this one out: )
> You seem too chicken to watch it so you're having me to watch it
> 
> _ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


I've see the one with Charlie Sheen too. Haven't seen it in ages but I liked it back then. I'm not chicken but you watch it first and let me know how it goes, alright mate.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> I've see the one with Charlie Sheen too. Haven't seen it in ages but I liked it back then. I'm not chicken but you watch it first and let me know how it goes, alright mate.


Cool: )

Ok Mate

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## kesker

Woman Walks Ahead
Not a particularly good movie. 5.5/10


----------



## Bellamars47

Forest Gump


----------



## Musicfan

Christopher Robin. Nice mellow movie.


----------



## Maslow

Green Book.

That was a really good movie. I was surprised.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

I haven't seen one in weeks because the putlocker websites don't have any working links anymore. Weird.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I just finished The Arrival {1991} @Suchness you have to check this movie out.

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## rabidfoxes

Roma. Enjoyable. 8/10


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> I just finished The Arrival {1991} @Suchness you have to check this movie out.
> 
> _ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


If you say so.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> If you say so.


You don't believe me do you?

_ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> You don't believe me do you?
> 
> _ This is a Tapatalk APP post _


We'll continue this conversation outside of the thread.


----------



## Maslow

The Founder

Very entertaining.


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

After Life on Netflix


----------



## Solomoon

The Adjustment Bureau, pretty cool film.


----------



## Toad Licker

Groundhog Day


----------



## Musicfan

Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit


----------



## Musicfan

True Grit with Jeff Bridges. Way better than I thought it'd be. Hailee Steinfeld was super.


----------



## ManInAShed

Toad Licker said:


> Groundhog Day


Probably my favorite movie of all time. I think I'll have to watch it again.

Last movie I saw was Kumare. Filmmaker who pretends to be an Indian spiritual guru and cons people into becoming his disciples and follow his made up teachings. Made me feel pretty bad afterwards, as I didn't agree with the deception. Then I watched some Derren Brown and James Randi doing the same thing and felt its better in the end to expose these phony fake gurus/preachers/healers who steal people's money while laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## IcedOver

Three movies from Anna Boden and Ryan Fleck, the co-directors of _Captain Marvel_ on DVD and Blu-ray, two of them from Netflix mail service. _Half Nelson_ (directed only by Ryan Fleck) was SJW fueled which is a turnoff, and mostly sucked, and was at least a half hour too long. _Sugar_, about a Dominican baseball player, was surprisingly good, and _Mississippi Grind_ was pretty watchable as well. I haven't been to _Captain Marvel_, and these directors' hiring is strange given their previous movies. They are definitely into some major SJW/white guilt bullsh!t, so maybe they fit right in.


----------



## rabidfoxes

IcedOver said:


> _Half Nelson_ (directed only by Ryan Fleck) was SJW fueled which is a turnoff, and mostly sucked, and was at least a half hour too long.


See, I loved Half Nelson! And rewatched it a few times. It's about the only movie with Ryan Gosling that wasn't annoying. That scene where the teacher goes to see the drug dealer was very good.


----------



## Maslow

The Old Man & the Gun

This movie sucked. It's a fascinating story made boring by Robert Redford.


----------



## Toad Licker

Short Circuit 2


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Batman (Michael Keaton version). Will always be my favourite Batman film - I love anything with Tim Burton and Danny Elfman involved.


----------



## Maslow

The General's Daughter

This movie got mediocre reviews, but I found it entertaining -- mainly due to John Travolta's performance.


----------



## scooby

Captain Marvel. Standard Marvel movie I'd say, which isn't a bad thing. Action scenes fine for mindlessly enjoying, with some amusement sprinkled in. You know, the usual Marvel. They're somewhat fun.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

True Lies


----------



## Maslow

What lies beneath

That was one dumb movie. How do these movies with completely illogical plots get made? Maybe the director changes the original story or something. Who knows?


----------



## Toad Licker

The Flintstones (1994)


----------



## IcedOver

_Blue Velvet_ in the theater, the fourth time I've been to it in the theater. I don't really think about lists of "favorites" necessarily, but if I had to choose one, this would be at the top or one of the very top. Just a brilliant movie, and each time I watch it, I find myself focusing on something different in it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster's Ball


----------



## IcedOver

_Captain Marvel_ in 3D. Average; didn't expect any more or less. I'd call the silly feminist/sjw stuff dog whistles, but it's more a megaphone.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Us 

I enjoyed it. Only thing is people kept complaining about the decisions the characters were making but it wasn't throughout the whole movie but it was a good bit of the movie. I could fully pay attention to the movie, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Splice


----------



## Maslow

The Equalizer 2

Illogical, but entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

Prozac Nation


----------



## rabidfoxes

Winter's Bone (2010). Very good, has stayed with me for a few days now. Still some small questions to work through, and the atmosphere was so excellent. Interesting genre as well, family drama that is a suspense thriller.


----------



## SocialAnxietyAndMe

I watched Cujo on Saturday night on the horror channel. Good old Stephen King classic.


----------



## Toad Licker

In the Shadows


----------



## IcedOver

Three movies by Gaspar Noé, the first two on DVD. _Irreversible_ I'd heard of due to the notorious 10-minute static shot anal rape scene of Monica Bellucci, but it is really an inconsequential, annoying, and unsatisfactory movie. _Enter the Void_ is slightly better, but the only highlight is technical with the creative use of the camera and special effects. _Climax_ I went to in the theater, and it's by far the best of the three. It's about a French dance troupe that has their after-rehearsal sangria spiked with LSD. It's nothing spectacular to be sure and could have gone further than it did, but it's pretty fun.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Natural Born Killers (1994)

25 years later, and it's still a totally relevant social commentary, brilliant satire, and amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Maslow

Us

This movie was excruciatingly bad. I can't believe it got good reviews. I was so bored, I wanted to walk out of the theater.


----------



## Fever Dream

Captain Marvel


----------



## Toad Licker

Casper


----------



## Toad Licker

Road Trip


----------



## Toad Licker

Sirens


----------



## IcedOver

_Cruel Intentions_ in the theater. I still can't figure out why this was re-released to theaters, and not just a one-day thing, but five showings a day for a week. It did okay at the box office in 1999, but is not too fondly remembered, I don't feel. Except for Witherspoon, the actors are mostly non-entities today. I just don't get it. Whatever, though. I went to it in 1999 because I had a crush on Sarah Michelle Gellar (what guy didn't back then?). It's not a "good" movie by any means, but not horrible. It's well paced and photographed.


----------



## 0589471

IcedOver said:


> _Cruel Intentions_ in the theater. I still can't figure out why this was re-released to theaters, and not just a one-day thing, but five showings a day for a week. It did okay at the box office in 1999, but is not too fondly remembered, I don't feel. Except for Witherspoon, the actors are mostly non-entities today. I just don't get it. Whatever, though. I went to it in 1999 because I had a crush on Sarah Michelle Gellar (what guy didn't back then?). It's not a "good" movie by any means, but not horrible. It's well paced and photographed.


I think it got a Broadway play or musical recently made after it so they're like reminding everyone about it. lol


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Natural Born Killers (1994)
> 
> 25 years later, and it's still a totally relevant social commentary, brilliant satire, and amazing soundtrack.


lol, I like the L7 song on that soundtrack.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> lol, I like the L7 song on that soundtrack.


Me too... lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## IcedOver

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I think it got a Broadway play or musical recently made after it so they're like reminding everyone about it. lol


Did you go (I assume so given your avatars)? I was looking for opinions online about why this got such a large re-release, and others said the musical. However, the musical has been out for a while I believe. Someone said that Columbia/Sony is the only studio that does these kinds of larger re-releases anymore (they re-released _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_ two years ago, and I was the only person in the biggest auditorium in the theater). It's a big step from that movie to . . . _Cruel Intentions_. Another guy said he also went and was told that he was the only person who bought a ticket for this movie all week. I just wish more movies which are actually good/great from 1999 and other years would get a re-release like this where it's multiple showings per day.


----------



## IcedOver

_Cold Fish_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. It's a somewhat strange Japanese movie allegedly based on a true story about a tropical fish vendor who gets involved with a more successful tropical fish vendor who takes over his family's lives, and is a serial killer.


----------



## 0589471

IcedOver said:


> Did you go (I assume so given your avatars)? I was looking for opinions online about why this got such a large re-release, and others said the musical. However, the musical has been out for a while I believe. Someone said that Columbia/Sony is the only studio that does these kinds of larger re-releases anymore (they re-released _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_ two years ago, and I was the only person in the biggest auditorium in the theater). It's a big step from that movie to . . . _Cruel Intentions_. Another guy said he also went and was told that he was the only person who bought a ticket for this movie all week. I just wish more movies which are actually good/great from 1999 and other years would get a re-release like this where it's multiple showings per day.


lol nope! but that's how I knew about it  It would be interesting to see how they would pull that off but eh, I am more a traditionalist and like the originals of everything more. I didn't think the film was so bad, it had some redeeming qualities for what it was.  but you're right it would be cool if they re-released better films from the era for another watch in theater. Some local theaters will depending on hype or if they're celebrating an anniversary of a classic films release.


----------



## IcedOver

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol nope! but that's how I knew about it  It would be interesting to see how they would pull that off but eh, I am more a traditionalist and like the originals of everything more. I didn't think the film was so bad, it had some redeeming qualities for what it was.  but you're right it would be cool if they re-released better films from the era for another watch in theater. Some local theaters will depending on hype or if they're celebrating an anniversary of a classic films release.


Yeah, older movies are in various theaters all the time, and it's great. The theater where I went to this shows one older movie a week, but just a single showing. They get good crowds; I went to _The Thing_ and _Blue Velvet_ just this year and it was packed. That's all _Cruel _should have received, one showing. It's still showing at the theater for one showing per day for the next week, at 9:40 PM. I have zero idea why. Yeah, it's not horrible, but not good either. It brought back some nostalgia because it came out a month after I moved into my first place. I went to it twice then, again, mainly because I had a crush on SMG (and I also was one of the few who went to _Simply Irresistible_, but curiously, I never watched a full episode of _Buffy_). Damn, she was cute then, but could never act her way out of a paper bag.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Pornographic films


----------



## Ekardy

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## IcedOver

_Rashomon_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. It's good, but not the "great" that critics make it out to be.


----------



## Toad Licker

Planet of the Apes (1968 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Maslow

The Highwaymen

Good, but instantly forgettable movie. Except for the part where Bonnie and Clyde were treated like a rock band. That was bizarre. People are bizarre.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Special Correspondents, on Netflix. Terrible! (although I did laugh in a couple of places). I do find Gervais very likeable, but everything that I watch with him in it is just not quite funny enough.


----------



## Toad Licker

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Maslow

Annihilation

That was a good movie. Also a bit thought provoking. There was one scene in it that should go down as one of the greatest horror movie scenes of all time. :yes

Almost forgot, we also watched Jaws again last night. Great movie!


----------



## 0589471

Maslow said:


> Annihilation
> 
> That was a good movie. Also a bit thought provoking. There was one scene in it that should go down as one of the greatest horror movie scenes of all time. :yes
> 
> Almost forgot, we also watched Jaws again last night. Great movie!


I saw that last year. There were some scenes that really freaked me out. Like, it sits with you after it's over. Haha. You're like what happened to me, what was that. It definitely sticks with you.


----------



## Michael1983

Old Boy (The original Korean version). 



Seen it a number of times and it's one of my favourite films. The fight scene in the corridor which was taken in one shot is awesome!


----------



## Toad Licker

Conquest of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Replicante

Cemetery Man


----------



## Toad Licker

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## ShadowOne

You Were Never Really Here


Pretty intense movie. Joaquin Phoenix is so damn good


----------



## Toad Licker

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Maslow

Emperor of the North Pole


----------



## Toad Licker

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

*The Shape of Water.*

Omg... :crying: I'm totally in awe with it.

First I wanted to watch it when it was on a local film festival 2 years ago, then when it was just in movie theaters. Didn't do that due to my psychological condition back then. Then it won Oscars. Then this amazing philosopher I read wrote a review about it. I read it and it was great (her texts are often as great and beautiful as the movies she reviews, sometimes even more beautiful and better and I feel sorry for you cause those texts are not in English because otherwise I would link them because I think her texts deserve to be seen by people around the world), but I still didn't manage to watch the movie.

I only watched it two weeks ago and it's so beautiful and poetic and just great :crying::smile2:

It also has lots of little subtly humorous moments that I absolutely loved. I don't like the word ''cute'' and it's probably not the best way to describe it, but my vocabulary is limited so I'm calling this movie ''cute''. And it's not something that is so deliberately and artificially ''cute'' that makes you want to vomit like most of those movies because it's clever and authentic.

That moment that this philosopher highlighted was when the boss guy was being sadistically violent to the water creature and asking ''Do you feel anything? Say something! If you can't say anything a normal person does then that must be that you don't feel anything''. She was saying how some famous 18th or 19th century philosophers used to think animals can't feel anything (e.g. pain) because they can't express it with words (yeah, it used to be that absurd and people still have this weird illogical understanding of animals. I mean this one or illogical, contradicting and weird one in a different way). This movie is set in the 50's and she said there's an antithesis of this ''classical'' subject (upper class heterosexual white male vs the new subject i.e. these ''mute'' (sometimes literally) groups of people + animals. In other words, anyone who is considered ''the Other''. I'd read the review before watching the movie so it made me cry so much cause I was thinking of animals and how we treat them.

So in the 50's the focus of the narrative would be said ''classical'' subject. But now many serious (not commercially-oriented) filmmakes shift the focus to those ''unheard'' ones. I'm just retelling the main thing she wrote about this movie. Although some non-mainstream ones have been doing that decades before. I know because I watch the movies she reviews and many of them are old. I would never find out about those movies if not for her reviewes or I would never watch them otherwise and I would miss out so much beauty and art. It's like I discovered a new universe thanks to this wonderful philosopher.


----------



## IcedOver

_Us_ - This was disappointing. I liked _Get Out_. Being a movie made by a half-white filmmaker about black men being the victim of evil whites made it masturbation material for sjw critics, but surprisingly it turned out that it was actually good and carried its premise through. _Us_ really doesn't deal with charged issues of race. Instead it's some half-baked ideas which aren't presented too thoroughly, is the word I'd use to describe it. It also features some weak direction and editing in action sequences. It felt like a lower-tier Shyamalan film.


----------



## Toad Licker

War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Fever Dream

Shazam


----------



## 0589471

mermaids


----------



## SamanthaStrange

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> mermaids


:lol My beautiful Winona, and a baby Christina Ricci, hehe.


----------



## 0589471

SamanthaStrange said:


> My beautiful Winona, and a baby Christina Ricci, hehe.


Yes!


----------



## Toad Licker

Weekend at Bernie's


----------



## Musicfan

Left Behind with Nicholas Cage. Haven't read the book and not familiar with the story, this movie wasn't that great and left a lot of questions.


----------



## Shawn81

Batteries Not Included.

Hadn't seen it since I was a kid. Used to watch it all the time. It's pretty bad. But it was very nostalgic.


----------



## a

Aquaman. Not bad. Better than that Justice League tripe they served up.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Beach Bum_ - Pretty bad or at least negligible. If you look at the poster of the movie with McConaughey looking all stoned and devil-may-care, that's pretty much the movie. It doesn't go much further than that.


----------



## Toad Licker

Single White Female


----------



## Maslow

Wife

I made it through maybe 20 minutes and then had to walk out or I was gonna vomit. My wife liked it, though. She even watched the special features.


----------



## Shawn81

The Lobster.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## harrison




----------



## 3stacks

Fever Dream said:


> Shazam


 Any good?


----------



## Fever Dream

3stacks said:


> Any good?


Yeah, it's the best of the DCEU films. Which honestly, isn't hard to achieve, but it's actually a good film in it's own right. Maybe a 7/10.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Last House on the Left (2009)


----------



## 3stacks

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, it's the best of the DCEU films. Which honestly, isn't hard to achieve, but it's actually a good film in it's own right. Maybe a 7/10.


Nice I might have to check that one out. I did really like wonder woman too though


----------



## Maslow

harrison said:


> Michael Clayton


Good movie! :yes


----------



## harrison

Maslow said:


> Good movie! :yes


Yeah - good film mate. One of the best portrayals of bipolar I've seen in a movie. Very realistic. I usually like George Clooney, I think he's a bit underrated as an actor, plus Tom Wilkinson is wonderful.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Toad Licker

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## IcedOver

Tim Burton's _Dumbo_ in 3D. I didn't think I was going to like this, but it's actually pretty good. The 3D was great.


----------



## Maslow

The Farthest

Fascinating documentary about the Voyager spacecrafts.


----------



## Ekardy

Encino Man

"I'm not a geek, I'm a unique weasel."


----------



## Toad Licker

Weird Science


----------



## Toad Licker

Stand by Me


----------



## Toad Licker

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## wmu'14

Finding Dory (2016)
I really enjoy Pixar movies, but haven’t enjoyed the sequels much outside of Toy Story 2. Finding Nemo is probably also my least favorite Pixar movie. 
So I was surprised at really liking Finding Dory. I was afraid it’d be a carbon copy of Finding Nemo, and while it shared a lot of elements of FN, it did it in a unique way. The mystery of Dory’s past and how that’s gradually filled in is engaging. All the new characters are great, although I would’ve preferred Hank the Octopus getting his goal of going to Cleveland. The sets and animation are gorgeous to look at and make me even more excited for my trip to the Caribbean and snorkeling. Dory taking center stage was a great creative decision as she’s just more interesting then Marlin and Nemo. Yes, some mysteries from FN are lost, but I didn’t feel like the creators were shoe-horning in answers like a lot of sequels do. The movie’s hilarious and Baby Dory is soooo adorable. Also any commentary on people with disabilities is good. Other then the conclusion to Hank’s arc, I also didn’t like the truck climax. Felt too cartoony. (The rest of the movie the humans are pretty oblivious to the sea creatures wandering around the park) 
So far seen all the Pixar movies except Coco. 

5/5

Pet Sematary (1989)
Really good! The score, theme of unaccepting death, some frightening imagery (Zelda OMG), parental fears. It makes me want to read the book to see what was left out!

5/5

Shark Tale (2004)
I’ve seen this quite a few times, and ugh, while this is the best I’ve enjoyed it, it’s still very meh. Robert De Niro and Scorsese are excellent, couple nice gags, and interesting concept (mafia movie with fish), but the rest is forgettable. I hated it growing up; on this rewatch, it was tolerable.

3/5 

Graveyard Shift (1990)
Yikes, this movie is not good. The boss and exterminator are great, and there’s some creepy sets, but other then that, it’s a mess. There’s little story, and it’s unbelievable when there is. Do not recommend.

2/5


----------



## Maslow

Death Wish (w/Charles Bronson)

Good movie! Better than the remake, although the remake was entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

Cheech & Chong's Nice Dreams


----------



## Maslow

The Beatles: Eight Days a Week

I found it at the library. I loved this documentary! 

Ron Howard should do a sequel for the studio years.


----------



## Toad Licker

Clue


----------



## Toad Licker

Multiplicity


----------



## Maslow

The Insider

Interesting movie, but I can't say I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity (2005)


----------



## IcedOver

_Shazam!_ in 3D. This is pretty good, mainly thanks to Zachary Levi. I've known how good he is for years, since "Chuck" and even on "Less than Perfect". It's great that he's finally getting his chance in the spotlight in this big way. As far as any other considerations, it could have been better but it's not too much to get angry about. Like most superhero movies it's got some unwelcome SJW dog whistles. The villain is pretty bad as is the CGI used on his minions. It sucks that the character is not called by his original name Captain Marvel; this is the _original_ Captain Marvel and his comics outsold even Superman in the 1940s. So we have two Captain Marvel movies in theaters at the same time where the words "Captain Marvel" are not even spoken.


----------



## Replicante

Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## Toad Licker

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker

Disorganized Crime


----------



## wmu'14

The Wedding Singer (1998)
Standard rom-com, but sweet. Adam Sandler and Drew Barrymore are excellent in it. Couple LOL scenes. 

4/5

Ambush Trail (1946)
A B Western. Watched it to kill some time. Only an hour.

3/5

Scream (1996)
First seen this back in high school (2006 – 2010). Just re-watched and enjoyed knowing all the movies they referenced (having watched a LOT more since original viewing) I enjoyed the mystery aspect, something usually missing from slashers as well as something missing from movies now-adays. The 2-person killer is a nice twist, but seems like ‘cheating’ a bit. Also, I LOVE the Ghostface mask. 

5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker

Bloodsport


----------



## Downy

Yes man


----------



## Toad Licker

Coming to America


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir Crazy


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Suchness

SamanthaStrange said:


> The Time Traveler's Wife


That's my movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## IcedOver

wmu'14 said:


> Scream (1996)
> First seen this back in high school (2006 - 2010). Just re-watched and enjoyed knowing all the movies they referenced (having watched a LOT more since original viewing) I enjoyed the mystery aspect, something usually missing from slashers as well as something missing from movies now-adays. The 2-person killer is a nice twist, but seems like 'cheating' a bit. Also, I LOVE the Ghostface mask.


The two-person killer was kind of a wink to the idea that killers in slasher movies kill so many people that, to be everywhere like they are, it almost has to be two people. Repeating the two-killer formula for the second and fourth movies might have been a little bit lame, but I guess they needed to keep the surprises to a maximum.


----------



## IcedOver

_Hellboy_ (2019) - This wasn't that great, but really it's no worse than the second film in the series. I'm glad that it didn't have a love story because that was the lamest aspect of the first two.


----------



## cak

Legion


----------



## Fever Dream

Avengers Endgame 

Yeah, it's a fitting end to the MCU, even though they'll make 30 more films. And I feel your pain Hulk. There are so many stairs.


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels


----------



## roxslide

Avengers Endgame. 

Lot to process.... overall I liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Just seen "Basket Case" with my fiance and we both got a kick out of it. It has enough B-movie charm to make it an entertaining enough film to watch. Without spoiling much, it isn't your typical 80's slasher flick which was nice.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

^ Fun film! 


Avengers: Endgame. So much going on in it. I actually teared up at the end, painful lump in throat. Watching these characters go through so much and evolve and to see them in these moments... Just amazing. Great character moments.


----------



## Toad Licker

Blind Date


----------



## Fun Spirit

Wizards {1977} 
The movie should had been PG-13.


----------



## ShadowOne

mid90s

Was really good

followed by a terrible ending..but i can forgive the last 10 minutes for the rest


----------



## Toad Licker

Watchmen


----------



## Toad Licker

Monster


----------



## Toad Licker

The War Wagon


----------



## IcedOver

_Pet Sematary_ (2019) - Really not very good, but the changes from the book aren't the reason. The movie just has no style or flair. What style the co-directors attempted was using cliche "creepy violin" squeaks under just about every scene. It just really has not much going on, and the vaguely philosophical stuff from the book is largely absent. I re-watched the first adaptation as well, and it's not as good as I recall.


----------



## Sabk

The Negotiator. 

Remember seeing my father watch it and thought it was boring. Years later, I did and I was very much into it.

Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker

Corpse Bride


----------



## Toad Licker

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Toad Licker

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Toad Licker

Liar Liar


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## TheForestWasDark

"Us" what a stupid horror movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Roxanne


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien


----------



## Maslow

The Godfather, Part II

One of the greatest movies ever made!


----------



## Toad Licker

Aliens


----------



## Harveykinkle

The Scorpion King

Not bad, I liked the part with The Rock crushing ants with his chin


----------



## IcedOver

_I soliti ignoti_ and its remake _Welcome to Collinwood_, on DVD from the library system and from Netflix DVD mail service, respectively. It's the same story, almost identical, and is pretty airy and insubstantial slapstick. The remake was directed by the Russo brothers who made the last two _Captain America_ and _Avengers_ flicks.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien 3


----------



## IcedOver

_Avengers: Endgame_ in 3D. This is probably one of the better MCU movies, but I wouldn't mark it as good as _Infinity War_ or the first _Avengers_ movie, if we're staying in that grouping of four. I managed to get to it with only one plot element spoiled. As expected for any comic book or comic book movie today, it has the requisite SJW insanity, including one scene that is so jaw-droppingly obvious in its SJW intent that it merits a groan.


----------



## Maslow

The Godfather (part 1)

Great movie!

Tomorrow night is part 3


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Upgrade.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## rope

First Man. 

Made me think about what amazing stuff some humans can do and how far away some stuff is and how lonely it might be to be that far away.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

A Tarkovsky movie :nerd::nerd::nerd: :kma:kma:kma


----------



## rope

Which one? Andrei Rublev is my favourite.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

rope said:


> Which one? Andrei Rublev is my favourite.


''The Sacrifice''


----------



## rope

Very nice photography in that film.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

rope said:


> Very nice photography in that film.


True. Wouldn't say the same about the script because it was a total absurdity, but then it was so on purpose because of :nerd:THE IDEA OF THE MASTER:nerd:. Didn't end up to be a fan of that film, to be honest, but kinda liked it. The idea of going back in time to change things, revising and rejecting things on a micro level (one's life) and a macro level (generations of people, humanity).


----------



## rope

Yeah, it is not one of his best. I thought maybe it was a response to Bergman's "Through a Glass Darkly". I think even shot in the same location and by the same cinematographer.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

rope said:


> Yeah, it is not one of his best. I thought maybe it was a response to Bergman's "Through a Glass Darkly". I think even shot in the same location and by the same cinematographer.


Wow :O Never seen that film so didn't know about this coincidence. Will check that some time, thanks!


----------



## Toad Licker

Taps


----------



## Toad Licker

Too Young to Die?


----------



## 0589471

Битва за Севастополь it's my third time watching.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## exceptionalfool

The Last Detail. 


Surprisingly , surprising, and then life goes on.


----------



## HenDoggy

Suspiria[2018] they really ****ed up the ending soo badly.


----------



## blue2

The crying game.

Never saw it before, it's pretty good, interesting plot twist.


----------



## Replicante

If Beale Street Could Talk


----------



## Toad Licker

Showgirls


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity (2005)


----------



## wmu'14

Detective Pikachu
As a big Pokemon fan, I was excited for this one but left disappointed. No wow factor, wasn't funny, lead actor can't act, predictable, recycling of the same Pokes over and over. 

Infinity War: Part 2
Very impressed. As someone who thinks a lot of the MCU is overrated, this is one of the better ones. Not as good as the first movie, which was a roller coaster of a ride. But I'd say the biggest improvement over the first movie was Thanos was less of a sympathetic character and more of a Darth Vader, someone you love to hate. I think it was a mistake killing off a couple characters. Disappointed unlikely we'll get a real Mandarin and Fin Fang Foom now, and I was hoping for a rematch of Cap vs the Red Skull.


----------



## Toad Licker

Taxi Driver (The 2nd movie I ever saw at a theater)


----------



## IcedOver

Interesting double feature last night courtesy of Netflix mail service (the only way to go):
_Seven Samurai_ on DVD - Like _Rashomon_, I'd put this in the "good but not great" category. Various forces cause critics to rate some movies so highly. This definitely doesn't meet that expectation of being "one of the best ever" but it's enjoyable for the most part.

_Baskin_ on Blu-ray: A Turkish movie about cops encountering a satanic cult. It has a few cool moments but is mostly a waste.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## Overdrive

De rouille et d'os.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## HenDoggy

Muhammad Ali documentary on hbo


----------



## Suchness

First Man. **** this was boring, a few nice shots but that's about it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Twister


----------



## IcedOver

_Birdemic - Shock and Terror_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. This is considered one of the "worst movies ever". It's a lot like _The Room_ in that the filmmakers have a damn tough time translating normal human behavior to the film. They have some lines and situations that are howlers.


----------



## Maslow

Auto Focus

Okay movie, but I didn't really care about any of the characters and after a while, just wanted the movie to be over.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Comancheros


----------



## Toad Licker

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Maslow

Jaws 2

Lame


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Extremely Wicked, shockingly evil and vile (2019) 

Meh.. Low-budget crap that could have been better. Didn’t focus on the actual Ted Bundy murders, but was made into a faux love story. The film made Bundy appear like a better person overall, and the scenes were all very boring.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy (2004)


----------



## TheForestWasDark

American Ultra (2015)


----------



## Toad Licker

Hellboy II: The Golden Army


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

WarGames


----------



## Wanderlust26

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## Harveykinkle

Godzilla: King of The Monsters is a little rough at first but by the end I was totally invested. There is a lot of world building and they did a good job of it.


----------



## Maslow

Godzilla: King of the Monsters

It totally sucked. 100% suckiness. Suck from beginning to end. What a waste of time and money.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best Little *****house in Texas


----------



## Harveykinkle

Pitch Perfect 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Red


----------



## Fun Spirit

The Wiz


----------



## Toad Licker

Stripes


----------



## wmu'14

Godzilla (1954)
The music. The characters. The monster. The monster’s roar. The effects. The nuclear bomb analogy. The movie that started a franchise, one of Japan’s biggest in the United States. Only downsides it’s a bit slow in a couple parts, and the monster’s eyes look REALLY bad in a couple shots.

5/5 

Godzilla (1998)
I remember seeing this for the first time when I was little and was so scared. It seemed so real. Re-watched it and ugh……Very silly, poor CGI, not scary. I did like Matthew Broderick and the chasing of Godzilla thru the city with helicopters. The ‘Godzilla having babies’, something I loved when I was little, doesn’t bother me and was one of the things I found so scary when I was little (the birth of the new species), but this rewatch it felt so tacky.

3/5

300: Rise of an Empire (2014)
I really like how this movie expands so much from the first one, flowing in and out of it. I liked how it was naval battles, something we don’t really get. Artemisia is a perfect villain. Yes, Themistokles isn’t developed beyond more then a warrior, but this is a war movie. Wish we could get a sequel, or more movies like this. 

5/5


----------



## Toad Licker

V for Vendetta


----------



## Toad Licker

Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## Toad Licker

My Name is Nobody


I love these old Trinity series movies.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Booksmart. Very 50/50 about it. Credibility is a serious issue, and there are whole parts of it that are terribly bad. And yet I enjoyed it (albeit after a few drinks). It was quite fun and I liked its message. Wish my high school experience had been like that.


----------



## IcedOver

_Brightburn_ - This is a movie where nothing really is bad about it, but it's nothing special. It doesn't go much further than what is evident in the trailers as far as exploring this concept. It could have been crazier or more devilish.


----------



## Toad Licker

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Toad Licker

Trinity Is Still My Name


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Impossible 

Good movie. Never got to finish it 5 years ago.


----------



## Toad Licker

Airplane!


----------



## Chiffon

The Phantom Carriage


----------



## Toad Licker

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## SamanthaStrange

As Good As It Gets.


----------



## Toad Licker

True Grit (1969)


----------



## Toad Licker

Cruel Intentions


----------



## IcedOver

_Godzilla: King of the Monsters_ in 3D. This is better than the 2014 film but still has tons of pacing problems. So much moving around the globe, going to this place, doing that, all this crap - terribly rendered. It's full of attempts to lend a larger meaning to things (constant mentions of "bringing balance"), but it mostly just comes off as repetitive and groan-worthy in a movie that is about monster smash-ups. The monster stuff is pretty good, though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Junior


----------



## Toad Licker

Shoot to Kill (1988 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Ruthless People


----------



## harrison

I always like Jeff Bridges but this was pretty heavy.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## sanpellegrino

Deadpool. I'm really looking forward to once upon a time in Hollywood.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Three Musketeers (2011)


----------



## TryingMara

Rocketman


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## wmu'14

Monkey Trouble (1994)
Cute movie! Check this out if you like movies like Home Alone, ET, and Beehtoven!

5/5

The Parent Trap (1998)
Grew up watching this and had to rewatch. The ear-piercing scene always freaks me out! So great! Kind of long tho LOL.

5/5

The Pink Panther (2006)
I thought this would be really stupid, but I enjoyed it! Steve Martin was excellent, couple LOL scenes. Great mystery!

5/5


----------



## ShadowOne

Godzilla: King of the Monsters

I dont give a crap about the rotten tomatoes score. That was a fun movie


----------



## Toad Licker

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity (2005)


----------



## Harveykinkle

Shaft 2019

Funnier that I thought it'd be as long as you can roll with no group being off limits


----------



## Toad Licker

Infinity


----------



## IcedOver

_Dark Phoenix_ in 3D - This is definitely a bad movie, but not totally unwatchable. The set-up is okay, then it gets worse and worse. It's actually not even as good as _X-Men: The Last Stand_ which was the first shot at botching the overrated Dark Phoenix comics storyline. Even though she has a smaller role in this (watch the trailer), can someone explain to me why Jennifer Lawrence is such a lauded actress? Her line deliveries are never less than mechanical, her face impassive. Granted, I've not watched her David O. Russell movies for which she's gotten all the awards, but she doesn't look much better in those.


----------



## Toad Licker

Aeon Flux


----------



## Toad Licker

Ultraviolet


----------



## CWe

Old disney movied called "A Wrinkle in Time" dunno why I watched it lol


----------



## Noraborealis

Detective Pikachu :heart


----------



## Toad Licker

Atomic Blonde


----------



## Not Human

Sully


----------



## wmu'14

A documentary of the Quiz Show scandals. 

Gypsy's Revenge: on that girl who her mom faked her being sick for money. This documentary cleared up why she didn't do anything about it: Her mom told her she would go to jail and she'd be all alone; she believed she had most of the diseases; and she was scared of her mom. 
The documentary also explained why she and her boyfriend claimed they were in love, and her boyfriend killed her mom for her, and they said they'd always be in love, Gypsy has not spoken to her boyfriend since he killed her mom and she's moved on. Personally, I think that's a little harsh of her.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

John Wick 3


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns


----------



## IcedOver

_Cheerleader Autopsy_, a stupid shot-on-video horror flick, on DVD from Netflix mail service. I couldn't pass up that title.


----------



## Toad Licker

Young Guns II


----------



## Toad Licker

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker

Porky's


----------



## Toad Licker

Cursed


----------



## Maslow

Flags of Our Fathers

Another cynical WWII movie by Clint Eastwood, who is a Republican for some strange reason.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones


----------



## wmu'14

Ouija: Origin of Evil (2014)
I was going to watch half, take a break and do something else, and then return to watch the second half. But I was enjoying it too much! This is really good. It’s a lot of build-up, probably the first ¾, which I think only enhances the horror. The girls are cute in it and well-acted. There’s this sinister dark-humor part where the youngest girl asks the boyfriend ‘Do you want to hear something neat?’ And then she describes being choked to death in great detail. It’s so erie and kind of funny (in that dark humor way). That was probably my favorite part! Her faces when she’s possessed are very creepy and there’s a lot of neat shots of her. This movie makes me want to try a Ouija board! 

5/5

Shadow on the Wall (1950)
Check this out of if you’re into psychology, as explores PTSD in kids in a ‘psychology setting.’. The little girl is adorable too!

5/5

Cinderella (2015)
An almost carbon-copy of the classic tale, which is it’s worst flaw, but in far too many remakes they change too much, so impossible to please me, I guess. I like the added backstory, but didn’t like she spends (maybe a year?) with her stepfamily instead of since childhood. Seems like it’s cheating the ‘rags to riches’ storyline. I did like the fleshing out of the Prince. Seeing Robb Stark in a truly kingly role was excellent. Cinderella herself is perfect, as is her stepfamily. The picture itself is beautiful, with perfect sets, costuming, etc. Like in all versions of the tale I’ve seen, it drags in between the ball and the ending.

Probably one of my favorite parts of this movie is there's actually little magic/fantasy in it outside of the Fairy Godmother part.

I recommend this movie if you like Disney movies. If you don’t, you won’t. If you're looking for an 'expanded Cinderella', you can probably pass on it too.

4/5


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## IcedOver

Rented the whole _Child's Play_ series (seven films) on DVD from the library, then went to the remake in the theater. I had viewed only the first four movies (actually, I don't know if I ever totally watched the original), but not the last three. The best is _Bride of Chucky_ and the worst _Seed of Chucky_. The remake isn't that great but isn't awful either. It should never have been made, but the makers (totally different from the original series, and this movie was done because a rights opportunity opened up) did an okay job making the explanation for Chucky a complete departure. Chucky looks really odd in the remake, as in nobody would _ever_ buy a doll that looks like this.


----------



## Toad Licker

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story


----------



## a

Spider-Man: Far From Home. Good fun, I liked it a lot.


----------



## 3stacks

a said:


> Spider-Man: Far From Home. Good fun, I liked it a lot.


 Can't wait to see it. Was it better than the first?


----------



## a

3stacks said:


> Can't wait to see it. Was it better than the first?


I enjoyed the first one, but I'd say this one was better. And definitely stay for the end-credit scenes!


----------



## 3stacks

a said:


> I enjoyed the first one, but I'd say this one was better. And definitely stay for the end-credit scenes!


Oh that's good to hear. Mysterio is probably my favourite Spiderman villain so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## a

3stacks said:


> Oh that's good to hear. Mysterio is probably my favourite Spiderman villain so I'm looking forward to it.


Jake Gyllenhaal does a great job as Mysterio. Are you planning on going soon? Let me know what you think after you've seen it!


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope


----------



## 3stacks

a said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal does a great job as Mysterio. Are you planning on going soon? Let me know what you think after you've seen it!


Hoping to see it sometime next week. Can't wait!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Illang: The Wolf Brigade*

A very solid live adaptation of the 1999 anime Jin-Roh the wolf brigade.

It follows the anime closely enough, but the fight scenes are great and obviously better in live action.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Were

Anima, a 15 minutes musical film created by Thom Yorke and Paul Thomas Anderson(who also directed the Daydreaming music video).


----------



## HenDoggy

20th century women. I really enjoyed this film. The acting was terrific.


----------



## Karsten

Daughters of the Dust


----------



## harrison

I tried to watch Interstellar again - God that's a terrible movie. Only got about 20 minutes in again and then it got weird.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi


----------



## 3stacks

a said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal does a great job as Mysterio. Are you planning on going soon? Let me know what you think after you've seen it!


I loved it! Could have done with more Jake.


----------



## SpartanSaber

Grown Ups.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens


----------



## wmu'14

Wreck-it-Ralph (2012)
This movie is worthy of the praise it gets. Although Toy Story-esque, it feels creative and fresh. It makes me want to play Sugar Rush, Hero’s Duty, and Fix-it-Felix Jr. It makes me want to go to the Dave & Buster’s by me and play the arcade. This movie is more than a cameo or 2 by your favorite video game characters. Only thing I didn’t like was Ralph seemed too ‘carbon copy’, would’ve given him more emotion. Vanelope and the others more than make up for it tho! 
“I guess it turns out that I don't really need a medal to prove that I'm a good guy and if that little girl likes me, how bad can I be?”

5/5 

9 Lives (2016)
Ugh, soooo many board room / business meetings, but there is some nice snark from the cat, though. The Christopher Walken scenes were my favorite. I recommend this to Garfield fans.

3/5

Sherlock Holmes (2009)
My 3rd viewing. Robert Downey Jr as Sherlock Holmes gets the most praise, but all the other actors are great too. I really enjoyed Jude Law as Watson, and Inspector Lestrade. This has really been my only exposure to the Holmes universe (outside a reading of The Hound of Baskervilles in high school), so I can’t really compare that, but I didn’t know Sherlock was such an action character. The humor, cinematography, sets, costumes, etc. are all excellent. The movie is gorgeous to look at. The only thing I didn’t like is how Blackwood ‘survived’ the hanging. Really hurts Dr. Watson’s character, and the movie doesn’t try to hide that by being meta about it. I recommend this movie to Robert Downey Jr fans, and if you like movies like Pirates of the Caribbean.

5/5


----------



## IcedOver

_Pieces_ (1982) on DVD from Netflix mail service. I rented it a few years ago and hated it, but people had said good things about it. I gave it another chance and still hated it. It's a lazy, stupid whodunit slasher movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Last Jedi


----------



## Cyberus

*Spider-Man : Far from Home*

This movie starts REALLLY SLOW but when the action hits it hits HARD.
I definitely think this movie is better than the previous one. 
I'm not sure how I feel about this MCU spider-man thing though, too much about replacing "Iron Man"
I just want a normal Spider-Man movie where it's' about him, a love interest, a bit of aunt may, and the villian.
This connected universe thing doesn't do it for me, at least not for peter, however this movie was enjoyable and it was better than TASM 2 in the majority of the areas.
8/10


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Clone Wars


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## a

3stacks said:


> I loved it! Could have done with more Jake.


Nice, and I agree haha. What about those end credit scenes tho ... :O


----------



## 3stacks

a said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it! Could have done with more Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, and I agree haha. What about those end credit scenes tho ... /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png
Click to expand...

 yeah they were crazy. I won't spoil it for other people on here though haha


----------



## Psychoelle

My neighbor Totoro immediately after Grave of the Fireflies.

I needed something cute after something so emotionally heavy like that x'D


----------



## Korben Dallas

I watched Batman Forever and most of The Fifth Element.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Parent Trap (1961)


----------



## Toad Licker

Eraser


----------



## Toad Licker

Salt


----------



## wmu'14

Toy Story 4

As someone who loves the first 2 and despised the third one, I thought this one was passable -> TS3 played it too safe (being a rehash of TS2) and this one made up for it. I loved the scene when Gabby gets a girl. Too many characters, Buzz still acting like hasn't been a toy for 19 years, are what makes me say 'they really just need to end this franchise.'


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hidden


----------



## Toad Licker

Secretary


----------



## IcedOver

I went from the sublime to the ridiculous in the theater. Went to _Jaws_ in the theater yesterday, the second time I'd viewed it in a theater.

Re-watched _Hereditary_ on Blu-ray. I really disliked it in the theater, and this confirmed it. Then today I went to _Midsommar_ from the same director. This is a tad better than _Hereditary_, but both are unbelievably overrated, swing-and-a-miss horror movies.


----------



## Unforgiven17

Stand by me.

The nostalgia of my childhood, they don't make them like this anymore. I wonder if anyone younger than 30 has seen it?


----------



## Nekomata

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Toad Licker

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker

Bruce Almighty


----------



## IcedOver

_Spider-Man: Far from Home_ in 3D. Like most of the Marvel Studios movies, this is good but not great. They rarely reach that next level. I'd put it even with _Spider-Man: Homecoming_, maybe a little less than that. I can understand why they're doing something different from the previous two versions, but I can't quite get on board with the whole Peter-is-the-protege-of-Tony Stark thing, with Stark giving him his suit. It's an odd fit for a character that in the comics has usually done his own thing. In this movie even more than in the last, they really go overboard with that aspect. Plus, Peter having a high-tech suit doesn't make much sense other than providing some comic moments.


----------



## Maslow

One Day in September


----------



## Edwirdd

Unforgiven17 said:


> Stand by me.
> 
> The nostalgia of my childhood, they don't make them like this anymore. I wonder if anyone younger than 30 has seen it?


i just watched three times. I recommend this movie from same director.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817177/


----------



## Toad Licker

Dragonslayer


----------



## IcedOver

_Birdemic 2: The Resurrection_ on DVD. It's the sequel to one of the most notorious "so bad it's good" movies in the last couple decades. In the first one, the ineptitude was organic. In this, it's forced so as to try to recreate the same experience. It's fun at times, but the self-aware, forced nature of it makes it much less than the first. Best line: "I wish Susan could've been here to see this bird skeleton, but she got a disease from that fish that Rod cooked." Brilliant.


----------



## Toad Licker

Labyrinth


----------



## Were

Dangal


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity (2005)


----------



## Toad Licker

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## IcedOver

_High Tension_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. I've heard about this for years but never got around to it. The director's latest movie _Crawl_ is in theaters, and I'm considering going to it, so I rented this. I had heard about some shocking twist, but it really isn't shocking and is truly ludicrous. Because of that, it's a pretty sh!tty flick.


----------



## Toad Licker

M*A*S*H: Ping Pong


----------



## Toad Licker

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Toad Licker

Cadillac Man


----------



## Toad Licker

The Princess Bride


----------



## IcedOver

_Crawl_. It's okay, nothing special. Unsurprisingly, lots of plot holes and contrivances.


----------



## Shawn81

Clue.


----------



## Ekardy

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## harrison




----------



## Toad Licker

Cinderfella


----------



## Toad Licker

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## harrison




----------



## Maslow

Unlocked

This movie didn't get such good reviews, but I thought it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Best of Times (1986)


----------



## kivi

Le pont des Arts (2004)
This could be my favorite movie. In the beginning, I didn't like the movie at all but after a few minutes, my thoughts suddenly changed and now I love it. Interesting one, I think.


----------



## zonebox

Ghost ship, I watched it last night while going to bed, I think it was on Netflix. I've seen it before, and it was okay, not horrible but I usually don't expect a lot out of movies and my standards would be considered pretty low. I fell asleep while watching it, but not because it was boring, I actually picked it because I wanted to go to bed and seeing that I had already watched it, I knew I wouldn't be captivated enough to stay awake and watch it all the way through.

Anyway, here is a trailer for anyone who would be interested.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Replicante

You Were Never Really Here


----------



## Toad Licker

Show Girls


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Toad Licker

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Toad Licker

Bustin' Loose


----------



## IcedOver

The original _The Lion King_ from 1994 - I never viewed this before and only watched it and might go to the remake because I've watched all of Jon Favreau's previous movies. Really, the original is only average. I hate to nitpick kids' movies, but the storyline is pretty bland and the songs kind of . . . suck, like really lame songs. I think in general I'm not a Disney person. I have always preferred the original Warner Brothers cartoons in terms of animation.


----------



## Fever Dream

A Silent Voice


----------



## Toad Licker

Hang 'Em High


----------



## pierrepp

ghostgurl said:


> Fantastic Four, seen it already though. Before that it was
> 
> Little Miss Sunshine-10/10
> The Sentinel-7.5/10


last movie i look was about Norse mythology and vikings
and the other about egyptian symbols called god of egypt


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy


----------



## CWe

Children of the Corn 2: The Final Sacrifice


----------



## Toad Licker

Poison Ivy II: Lily


----------



## IcedOver

_Reservoir Dogs _on DVD from Netflix mail service. I believe I've watched this twice before, probably on VHS and then on DVD maybe eight to ten years ago. Despite that, I think I've forgotten the twist/reveal each time I've watched it. I think something is wrong with my memory for that not to have stuck.


----------



## Toad Licker

Wild Things (1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Toad Licker

Cocoon


----------



## Toad Licker

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## IcedOver

_Once Upon a Time . . . in Hollywood_ - This movie fvcking SUCKS! It's definitely one of the worst movies I've been to in a theater in the last five years. The editing and pacing are totally out of whack. Some scenes are so empty, you wonder why you're even watching. I'm not talking about "slice of life" or "absurdist" scenes which are done with intent. With something like that, you can tell the filmmaker's intentions, know that it's meant as an absurdist or very casual scene. With some scenes in this movie, though, you don't get that feeling. I don't even know what Tarantino was going for, for much of this flick. It's just . . . nothingness aside from his usual shtick - play an old song, reference an old movie, all in an attempt to say "I'm cool because I liked this stuff as a kid". Even the attempts to recreate the visual aesthetic of old shows and movies is poorly done. Then what happens in the movie is just so asinine, I won't even get into it. I've never been much of a Tarantino fan at all, but in most of his movies you can find something that's entertaining or electric, some turn of phrase or moment that's fun. This movie isn't even witty, has not memorable dialogue or characters. I can't stand Pitt as a rule, and DiCaprio most of the time is awful. They're totally grating in this. Pitt's character has a pit bull, and it gives the best performance in the movie.


----------



## ShadowOne

bought Prometheus because it was 5 bucks and I love the aliens series. i remember being disappointed by it when it was in the theaters, but it's actually a decent movie without the hype/expectations (people expected another alien movie)

running alongside the crashing ship instead of taking a hard left/right to get away is still pretty inexcusable though


----------



## Toad Licker

Hanna


----------



## 3stacks

Batman begins


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## IcedOver

_Megan is Missing_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. I rented this a few years ago and decided to rent it again. It's a found footage movie about two high schoolers who are kidnapped. The approach is of a cautionary after school special, but it has elements of torture porn that are truly disturbing.

_Double Down_ (2005). I've heard about this filmmaker/former real estate agent Neil Breen for a few years, and finally watched one of his movies. He's a notoriously bad filmmaker who makes "so bad they're good" movies and stars in them as well. This movie is pretty bad, but it feels like he was trying, so you can't say it was a total waste.


----------



## 3stacks

Brightburn, it was a bit crap really. Basically superman that can't handle he's adopted.


----------



## TheHaunted

The Bay


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek III: The Search for Spock


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## Replicante

Lords Of Chaos. 



I got surprised. I was expecting something weak, but it is satisfactory.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek V: The Final Frontier


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country


----------



## Kevin001

Unplanned......so good


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Generations


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Insurrection


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Trek


----------



## DanielKant

Once upon a time in Hollywood


----------



## Glue

The Vanishing [1988]


----------



## JustJordan

Suspiria 1977. One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## IcedOver

_Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark_ - This movie completely fails to capture the scant charms of the collections of little folklore stories its title is taken from. Instead it's the same damn story that has been told time and time again in many horror movies, including ones on which Guillermo del Toro has worked (he co-wrote and produced this movie). A CGI'd ghost from the past was wronged and the protagonists have to help her out (e.g., _Mama_, _The Orphanage_, _Lights Out_, _The Devil's Backbone_, _The Sixth Sense_). The same damn thing, and it is a really bad fit to reference these little stories in this context. Plus, this movie contains a bunch of obvious and horrible SJW dog whistles. Actually, dog whistle is inaccurate because you're bashed over the head with anti-white male stuff.

_Where'd You Go, Bernadette_ - I read the book this is taken from before going, and this movie is pretty close to it except for totally botching the last third. Neither book nor movie is really great, but it's not a travesty.


----------



## ShadowOne

Bumblebee

Was good. some of the feel good lines in the last 10 minutes...someone should slap that writer. other than that it was good


----------



## Toad Licker

High Plains Drifter


----------



## IcedOver

_The Matrix_ in the theater for its 20th anniversary. I never went to this in the theater when it was out, but watched it at home before going to the theater for the sequels. This is a pretty decent movie, full of innovative stuff, very well directed. The theater was showing it in the Dolby Cinema format, and it had speakers all over the place, including the ceiling. During explosions and other loud stuff, my seat rumbled because the sound was so concussive.


----------



## Toad Licker

Let Me In (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## IcedOver

_The Babadook _on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. This isn't horrible but has too much estrogen flowing through it to be a truly effective horror movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Doctor Detroit


----------



## Toad Licker

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Toad Licker

Doc Hollywood


----------



## IcedOver

_The Nightingale_ - I liked this to a certain extent while watching it. However, as the movie went on and certainly after I left the theater, I realized the very clear anti-white and anti-white male agenda that permeated it. It's like the director is using an historical situation as a table for her smorgasbord of current hate and "grievance" towards whiteness and maleness. The villains are so cartoonishly drawn that you could superimpose the words "HATE THEM" on the screen when they're on, and it would have more subtlety.

_Ready or Not_ - I wasn't originally planning to go to this, but I heard good things including a theater cashier recommending it. Unfortunately it's just average at best, nothing special. As with the movie mentioned above, the filmmakers clearly fashioned it to make a specific group a punching bag, in this case rich people. It's so tiring, this constant hatred of success.


----------



## SunshineSam218

*This movie was great!! : ) *


----------



## Toad Licker

American Beauty


----------



## IcedOver

_Vertigo_ in a movie theater. I watched it on VHS years ago, but this time I read the book it's based on before going. It sticks pretty closely to that. Really great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

Conan the Barbarian (1982)


----------



## Toad Licker

Snow Cake (2006)


----------



## Toad Licker

Red Heat


----------



## Toad Licker

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## harrison

Worth it just to see the house.


----------



## IcedOver

_It Chapter Two_ - Like the first, this is pretty style-less, bland filmmaking. Too many damn razortooth creatures lunging. The director doesn't have any sense for what's actually creepy. The book isn't that good, so it's tough to make a really good movie. Despite that, this isn't absolutely horrible and is at least well paced for its length.


----------



## Toad Licker

Incredibles 2


----------



## Replicante

Nocturnal Animals


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Toad Licker

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## HitodamaHikkikomori

It chapter 2 wasn't all that bad, people just can't sit still for 3 hours andet invested in a really good story let alone read the book, only real problem was it's not appearing as much as he did in the first movie, but he whenever he shows up he creates memorable creepy moments 😎🤡👹


----------



## wmu'14

Ugh, it's been so long since I've watched a movie.

I really want to re-watch The Shining, Free Willy, Babe, Beethoven, and the Fox & the Hound.


----------



## Toad Licker

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## IcedOver

_Mulholland Drive_ in the theater, the fourth total time in 18 years that I've been to it in a theater. I don't know, man. I'm a big Lynch fan, but this for me might be his worst movie even though many people consider it his best and even the best or one of the very best movies of the millennium so far. I think that turning what was a TV pilot into this movie was a bad idea, or at least Lynch had a very tired and lazy idea that he used to accomplish this (we know you like _Wizard of Oz_, but come on). The pilot portion just doesn't "work" with the last 50 minutes. I'm not talking about it fitting together because some things do and some don't. It's not a bad movie, but it's never worked for me, at least not enough to justify the overwhelming praise it's received.


----------



## K_W1991

Eerie, got to love a good horror!


----------



## IcedOver

_Halloween III: Season of the Witch_ in the theater, a giant screen IMAX-style place. Great movie, but the theater is too small for the giant screen they have. The star Tom Atkins was on hand to sign stuff and do a Q&A (this is his home town). I was pissed that they cut off the music during the closing credits so he could come out, both because I have an OCD thing about staying through credits and it being a complete showing, and because the credits music rules.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

IcedOver said:


> _Halloween III: Season of the Witch_ in the theater, a giant screen IMAX-style place. Great movie, but the theater is too small for the giant screen they have. The star Tom Atkins was on hand to sign stuff and do a Q&A (this is his home town). I was pissed that they cut off the music during the closing credits so he could come out, both because I have an OCD thing about staying through credits and it being a complete showing, and because the credits music rules.


How do you see all these older movies in a theater?

Happy Happy Halloween, Silver Shamrock. Lol.


----------



## IcedOver

SamanthaStrange said:


> How do you see all these older movies in a theater?
> 
> Happy Happy Halloween, Silver Shamrock. Lol.


Probably any city even of a moderate size has theaters that show old movies. In NYC and L.A. they're all over the place, but we have a couple. Even a mega-multiplex AMC theater in town shows one old movie a week; you should check yours if you have one. They can get crowds; "Halloween III" sold out a 270-seat theater. Almost all of Romero's movies, plus the premiere of a "lost" movie, are playing in a special festival starting this week (Pittsburgh was his home base for years), and "Psycho" is showing on the weekend too. I'd almost prefer going to older movies in the theater because most new movies suck.


----------



## truant

_mother!_


* *





Worst house party ever.


----------



## Protozoan

Death of Stalin

Surprisingly enjoyable


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Joker
It was amazing!


----------



## 0589471

In The Tall Grass


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> In The Tall Grass


Wow, me too!


----------



## White Shirt Guy

Gerald's Game


----------



## funnynihilist

Vampyres

Bi-sexual females vampires living in an abandoned castle.
All the elements were there to make a great movie but the whole thing was kind of flat.
Lots of static scenes of people walking.
The sex scenes were mostly awkward and weird.
Lots of good film grain though if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't remember the last time I watched a movie but I think it was probably a Cohen Brothers movie. I kinda feel like if you watch one of them a year, you have all the movie you ever need. Or at least you could probably watch the same one once a month and always find new stuff to chew on.


----------



## harrison

Watched this last night on dvd. Very well-made film and Christian Bale is incredible as the disgusting Dick Cheney.

Would be a lot better if it was fiction and didn't actually happen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Scream, and Scream 2.


----------



## Toad Licker

Lethal Weapon


----------



## IcedOver

_Day of the Dead_ in the theater with a presentation/Q&A by Lori Cardille, John Amplas and Romero's widow (part of a week-long Romero series). Great movie, but similar to _Halloween III_ a week before, they cut the sound of the credits to do the Q&A, which annoyed me.

_The Amusement Park_ right after _Day_, a world premiere of a "lost" hour-long Romero movie done for the Lutheran Services in 1973 on the plight of the elderly. This was very good and surreal. It illustrates in metaphorical fashion the lack of respect accorded the elderly through an old man visiting an amusement park and suffering many indignities.

_Psycho_ in the theater. I had probably viewed this in bits and pieces or maybe on VHS way back when, but not in a long time. This time I read the book beforehand, and it sticks very close to it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## TopShelfHeart

A Dog's Purpose


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Under The Skin


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Halloween [1978]


----------



## Greenmacaron

Yes Man

I was considering if saying ‘yes’ more would change my life for the better but I’m still more of a ‘no’ person.


----------



## unemployment simulator

nothing really happens.

very surreal movie. I watched about 2 thirds of it last night and I am sort of expecting the big reveal to be that it's all in his head.


----------



## wmu'14

Babe
Nominated for 7 Academy Awards. I love this movie. "If I had words." The scene where he's gonna kill the pig. The intro with the moving pictures of the pigs. "All the pigs dreamed they were going to go to a paradise they'd never want to come back from." The scene where the puppies are sold is so sad!

The Balir Witch Project
Eh......Was reading up on the theory where they're doing the whole thing to murder her and that made the movie seem a lot more interesting.


----------



## IcedOver

_Creepshow _in the theater with a Q&A with Christine Romero (who was the inspiration for the name for Stephen King's killer car). Great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Incredibles


----------



## IcedOver

_Joker_ - It's just okay. Phoenix might be the best actor going, but I think with this his character as written was too inconsistent throughout the film. It amounted to a lot of personal tics rather than a fully realized character arc and story. Plus the movie has a lot of lame cartoonish leftist anti-rich sh#t going on, which is unnecessary. I'm confused about the reason for being of this movie in the plan of WB/DC. Apparently they aren't going to do a sequel, and I think it's unlikely that Phoenix would want to reprise this role in a standard second banana villain role in a Batman movie. Phoenix's is no criminal mastermind Joker who could go toe to toe with Batman anyway.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Imitation Girl


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Child's Play [1988]

:lol


----------



## IcedOver

Two great classic movies in the theater on the same day (different theaters).

_The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_ - Hadn't viewed this in a few years. It's still good, but not quite as good as the similar _The Hills Have Eyes_. It doesn't have as much going on thematically.

_Dawn of the Dead_ - Went to this in its 3D conversion on an IMAX-style giant screen. I consider this the best horror movie. It's absolutely brilliant. The level of filmmaking and editing prowess trumps anything today.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Euripides

*"Suspiria"; Luca Guadagnino [2017]*

Probably one of the most divisive, if not _the_ most divisive arthouse that's come out in the past couple years.

I actually loved it, despite anticipating I wouldn't, really.

But one thing is beyond any rebuke: oh my ****ing god. Tilda Swinton's three-character performance is miiiindblowing.

Also, Mia Goth, Dakota Johnson. Hey. :wink:wink:wink


----------



## Greenmacaron

Home Alone. I wanted to be put in a Christmassy mood and get nostalgic over my younger years..


----------



## Toad Licker

Halloween


----------



## ecko03

IT Chapter Two


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## leaf in the wind

In the cinema - Joker

On the plane - Dark Phoenix (X-Men), A Dog's Journey, Venom

A Dog's Journey made me blubber like a baby. Another passenger saw and asked the stewardess to ask me what movie I was watching T_T


----------



## Morpheus

Saturday night I watched First Man.


----------



## Musicfan

Death Race from 2008. The plot was thin and very lacking but worth a watch if you're into destruction action type movies.


----------



## Blue Dino

The Peanut Butter Falcon.


----------



## Suchness

Mercury Rising. Good movie, haven't seen it in a long time. Love the 90s cinematography.


----------



## Musicfan

The Core. Terrible but always entertaining.


----------



## Shyy22

Bird Box


----------



## andy1984

hail satan. pretty sure i've watched most of that info before in various things, at least in general. but its a fun topic


----------



## IcedOver

_Zombieland: Double Tap_ - Pretty much what you'd expect - more very broad stuff.

_The Lighthouse_ - This is . . . okay. People calling it a masterpiece I believe are misguided. It's very overwrought for some very basic ideas that have been done before. The pacing flags a bit. The photography and performances are very good. I didn't like _The Witch_ from the same director, but this is markedly better, so that's something.

"Yer fond of me lobster, ain't ye?!? I seen it! Say it, say it!!!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Gone Girl

I've been wanting to watch the movie since I read the book in 2015. It was pretty good but so creepy. Not as creepy as the book but I liked it.

Plus, it had an amazing soundtrack from Trent Reznor.


----------



## Suchness

The Last Samurai starring Tom Cruise.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Gone Girl
> 
> I've been wanting to watch the movie since I read the book in 2015. It was pretty good but so creepy. Not as creepy as the book but I liked it.
> 
> Plus, it had an amazing soundtrack from Trent Reznor.


 I was getting ready to ask who Trent Razor is but then I realized I wed it wong. :lol (I don't know who Trent Reznor is either :lol )


----------



## SamanthaStrange

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was getting ready to ask who Trent Razor is but then I realized I wed it wong. :lol (I don't know who Trent Reznor is either :lol )


WHAT?!??! Unfriended!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was getting ready to ask who Trent Razor is but then I realized I wed it wong. :lol (I don't know who Trent Reznor is either :lol )


:O

Lead singer from Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SamanthaStrange said:


> WHAT?!??! Unfriended!





PurplePeopleEater said:


> :O
> 
> Lead singer from Nine Inch Nails.


 :lol

Yeah. I think they came after 1990. My interest in new music has been sporadic since the early 90s.


----------



## Replicante

Raw


----------



## Toad Licker

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## IcedOver

_Jay and Silent Bob Reboot_ - Even though this is well intentioned and occasionally fun, it is really just self-congratulatory fan service wank, the same as _Strike Back_ (which was the point).

_Parasite_ - This was pretty okay for the most part except for an event at the climax that comes out of left field. This same director made _Snowpiercer _which bought into the whole *****-headed anti-rich BS. _Parasite_ is different in that the rich people in this aren't villains. The poor people are the villains, horrible people, and that's great, very refreshing.


----------



## IcedOver

_Jojo Rabbit_ - This is pretty good, definitely well directed. It's not preachy like you'd expect. It only shares a few plot points with the book it's based on. The credit should have been "inspired by" or "suggested by" rather than "based on".


----------



## Musicfan

Hidalgo


----------



## Perkins

Noelle with Anna Kendrick and Bill Hader. It was a cute Christmas movie.


----------



## wmu'14

Candyman (1992)
Had it recommended by a friend. It was great. I found it interesting it was based on a story by a fantasy author I read, Clive Barker. Indeed, the movie had many Barker-esque tropes, including church & worship themes. 
Not scary, but lots of blood.

Rocko's Modern Life: Static Cling (2019)
Stupid. And I'm a fan of the TV show.


----------



## IcedOver

_Doctor Sleep_ - The book was probably the worst King novel I've read. The movie is better, but it's nothing that great. I'm not too big a fan of _The Shining_, but Kubrick is so revered that I'm surprised someone would have scenes that ape his work since the _Doctor Sleep_ novel is a sequel only to the _Shining _novel, not the movie. They have Henry Thomas from _E.T._ made up to vaguely resemble Jack Nicholson in that movie.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Matrix

Somehow I never stumbled upon spoilers for this movie, which I'm glad I didnt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The Matrix
> 
> Somehow I never stumbled upon spoilers for this movie, which I'm glad I didnt.


 The Matrix is kind of locked in my mind as "the DVD movie" because it's release on DVD was (I think) one of the big things that made DVD take off. Back then if you wanted electronics, Best Buy was the place to go (I guess it kinda still is but Best Buy was the shizzle back then.

Remember going in there and they were just playing parts from the Matrix on everything.

Can't imagine not having seen it before and seeing it now in 2019. Still one of the best movies ever made (IMO)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> The Matrix is kind of locked in my mind as "the DVD movie" because it's release on DVD was (I think) one of the big things that made DVD take off. Back then if you wanted electronics, Best Buy was the place to go (I guess it kinda still is but Best Buy was the shizzle back then.
> 
> Remember going in there and they were just playing parts from the Matrix on everything.
> 
> Can't imagine not having seen it before and seeing it now in 2019. Still one of the best movies ever made (IMO)


Oh, cool. Well, they sure did a good job with advertising that movie. One makes you wonder why though. :sus Jk.

Yea, Best Buy used to be very popular. I went there like 3 or 4 times to buy CDs. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Lunch with Charles


----------



## Shawn81

Caddyshack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## harrison

I re-watched this the other day. A great film with one of the best actors around, Daniel Day Lewis. He played sort of the ultimate misanthrope (although I wouldn't have even known that word back when it came out - I hadn't joined SAS yet.) He ended up rich, alone - and insane.

Good film though.


----------



## Musicfan

The Life Of Pi. Wonderful movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

High Life


----------



## IcedOver

_Taxi Driver_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I rented this years ago and didn't like it. This time I didn't dislike it as much, but Scorsese is just so damn overrated. It's unbelievable. The movie is just okay. I'm mystified by the heaps of praise it's received.


----------



## funnynihilist

^I didn't know Netflix still did mail delivery


Get Shorty


----------



## IcedOver

funnynihilist said:


> ^I didn't know Netflix still did mail delivery


Absolutely (DVD.com), and I wish more people would come back to it because I don't want them to take it away. I've never done "streaming", but people complain so much about what isn't on the service. Most likely those more recent movies not on the "streaming" are available on DVD or Blu-ray from Netflix.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Lol I was suggested to watch this movie and it's so stupid that it's funny. xD


----------



## funnynihilist

IcedOver said:


> Absolutely (DVD.com), and I wish more people would come back to it because I don't want them to take it away. I've never done "streaming", but people complain so much about what isn't on the service. Most likely those more recent movies not on the "streaming" are available on DVD or Blu-ray from Netflix.


It's amazing how much garbage is on streaming. To watch actual "cinema"(anything with any artistic merit) you have to pay extra and many movies aren't on there at all. Some decent movies appear for a short time then disappear.
I used to skip looking at the DVD section of thrift stores but now I look.
I also plan on getting the Criterion channel next month and binge watching weird movies all winter.


----------



## funnynihilist

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> 
> Lol I was suggested to watch this movie and it's so stupid that it's funny. xD


It's a great movie. Looking forward to seeing it again after 25 years or so...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

funnynihilist said:


> It's a great movie. Looking forward to seeing it again after 25 years or so...


I agree. Glad I saw it. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

funnynihilist said:


> It's amazing how much garbage is on streaming. To watch actual "cinema"(anything with any artistic merit) you have to pay extra and many movies aren't on there at all. Some decent movies appear for a short time then disappear.
> I used to skip looking at the DVD section of thrift stores but now I look.
> I also plan on getting the Criterion channel next month and binge watching weird movies all winter.


So go back to the Netflix mail service. They have a lot of Criterion films.


----------



## Shy extrovert

IcedOver said:


> _Jojo Rabbit_ - This is pretty good, definitely well directed. It's not preachy like you'd expect. It only shares a few plot points with the book it's based on. The credit should have been "inspired by" or "suggested by" rather than "based on".


Same for me, I didn't realize it was based on a book. It was more insightful and serious than I thought it would be


----------



## wmu'14

2 Netflix/TV originals: 
Rockos Modern Life: Static Cling
Invader Zim: Rise of the Florpus

RML:SC was awful, and I was a fan of the TV show

IZ:RotF was excellent. Being a fan of the TV show, it's great they finally were able to continue the series. I'm still hoping they bring it back for another season. The movie didn't lose a beat from the 15 years or so since the show was cancelled.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> The Matrix
> 
> Somehow I never stumbled upon spoilers for this movie, which I'm glad I didnt.


I'm a 90s/2000s kid & I've still got to watch The Matrix. Like you were, I know little about it.


----------



## wmu'14

Last night I watched the DreamWorks movie Joseph: King of Dreams.

Twas great. Tis a shame DreamWorks doesn't do stuff like this anymore & just do really kiddy things. 

The scene where his brothers admit they feel guilty (while not knowing he's Joseph) and he then forgives them is pretty powerful. 

The handling of the sequence where Potiphar's wife tries to 'seduce' Joseph didn't really work, but that would've been hard to do a real seduction scene in family-friendly movie.

The songs just felt tacked on.

This was my first viewing the movie, but I had never realize Ben Affleck & Mark Hamill voice Joseph & Judah.

I like the Joseph story, tho so of course I'm gonna like this. Whenever I'm feeling down I think of Joseph, how he was betrayed by his brothers, sold into slavery, and then thrown into prison for a crime he didn't commit. He hit the lowest lows. The idea of Joseph being a precursor to Jesus never really occurred to me until today, that like Joseph, Jesus is rejected by a lot of his people but he's willing to forgive them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@wmu'14 Your mind will be blown. I enjoyed it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Pt. 1 and 2


----------



## coeur_brise

Alien 4 Resurrection. Not sure why I thought it was such a great movie as a kid. Now I see. I didn't have any taste back then. And I still dont.


----------



## funnynihilist

American Beauty

My first time seeing it. Good movie. A movie that could never be made in 2019.

Really everything about it is good. Good story, good acting, good cinematography, good sound, good music.


----------



## ozyx

Fargo, first time seeing it - it was great, plus I find the Minnesota accent very endearing.



Gemini Man, pretty forgettable.


Nightcrawler, great watch.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Irishman_, viewed in a theater where a theatrical-level movie belongs (not on the internet). I am not a Scorsese fan and believe him to be the most overrated filmmaker ever. This isn't bad, but it's not great or worthy of the kind of extreme praise Scorsese's movies usually attract. I read the book beforehand, and the movie sticks pretty close to the facts as Sheeran presented them (although he could have been a self-serving scumbag liar which wouldn't be surprising since he was nothing more than a career murderer, liar, and thief). At 3.5 hours it's the longest movie I've been to in a theater. Unlike most of Scorsese's other recent movies, the pacing is actually good for the most part. I like that most of it is played without a musical score.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hellraiser


----------



## IcedOver

funnynihilist said:


> American Beauty
> 
> My first time seeing it. Good movie. A movie that could never be made in 2019.
> 
> Really everything about it is good. Good story, good acting, good cinematography, good sound, good music.


Yeah, it's probably one of my favorites. I went to it five times in the theater. It's pretty amazing when you consider that Sam Mendes had never directed anything on film before that, not even short films to my knowledge, only theater. I think it could be made today from a scuzzy "sjw" perspective as far as showing the white male Col. Fitts being a homophobe. That aspect would be played up even more and hammered into the viewer today. Lester probably would be portrayed more negatively than he is with the wife shown to be more of a hero or a put-upon martyr.

Sometimes I think of his quote "This will be the highlight of my day. It's all downhill from here." When I turned 42 I realized I was the same age as Lester in the film.


----------



## Musicfan

Inception & Total Recall


----------



## Replicante

Only God Forgives


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Hellraiser


Did you liked? This is one I always wanted to watch, but never got the chance to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Did you liked? This is one I always wanted to watch, but never got the chance to.


I did.  It was my second time watching it.

It's not what I expected when I first watched it but it was better in a way than I thought it would be. The second one is good, too but I don't care for watching any of the ones after that.


----------



## funnynihilist

Psycho 1960


----------



## Replicante

Mandy


----------



## IcedOver

_Knives Out_. This should have been good: decent cast, nice set as far as the house. However, it's not a good movie. It's not a quality mystery. (Slight spoiler warning.)

That's because the whole thrust of the movie is an "sjw" dog whistle. It's not even a dog whistle really, but a megaphone blast. I am tired of movies where the horrible "sjw" ethos informs the whole thing, every scene. The transparency of the agenda is unbelievable. The resolution of the mystery isn't even satisfactory because it's totally tied to this agenda.


----------



## RedHouse

Just re-watched "District 9" ,still the sh*t in my opinion . still cant believe its an indie movie. Hoping for a sequel.


----------



## harrison

I watched Call Me By Your Name last night - gets very good reviews. Wouldn't say I liked it necessarily, although I can see why some people would - in a slightly wanky, film-festival kind of way. The homosexual scenes made me feel uncomfortable and I had to fast-forward through them.

Music was very good though, as was the camera-work.


----------



## wmu'14

The Cave (2005)
Saw this a few spring breaks ago.
The best part is Piper Perabo (Charlie) scaling the cliff while the monsters attack. 
All but 3 scenes are set in a cave, which is very beautiful to look at.
Lena Headey in it.

On the more negative sides, there isn't much story, even for a action/adventure movie. Some more background on the lore surrounding the church & monsters themselves would've been appreciated. I also don't think a monster was necessary: the movie would've been pretty cool even as a cave exploration/survival movie.

4/5


----------



## a

Star Wars: The Rise Of Skywalker

I had low expectations going in. I already knew some things that would happen in the movie. But, it was more entertaining than I thought it would be. It got some modest applause at the end. The audience laughing when 
* *




Kylo Ren dies


 and gasping and yelling 'NO!' when 
* *




Rey and Kylo kissed


 was pretty hilarious.

I'd give it a 6.5/10.


----------



## a

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I did.  It was my second time watching it.
> 
> It's not what I expected when I first watched it but it was better in a way than I thought it would be. The second one is good, too but I don't care for watching any of the ones after that.


Agree. The first two are good - off a cliff after those. I met Clive Barker at a book signing (and shook his hand), seemed pretty cool.


----------



## Ventura

a said:


> Star Wars: The Rise Of Skywalker
> 
> I had low expectations going in. I already knew some things that would happen in the movie. But, it was more entertaining than I thought it would be. It got some modest applause at the end. The audience laughing when
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylo Ren dies
> 
> 
> and gasping and yelling 'NO!' when
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rey and Kylo kissed
> 
> 
> was pretty hilarious.
> 
> I'd give it a 6.5/10.


Dammit. You did a good job with the spoiler alerts but I couldn't resit :rain :wife 
Well maybe I should refund my ticket for tomorrow? :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

Nightmare Before Christmas and Christmas With The Kranks.


----------



## a

Scattered Pieces said:


> Dammit. You did a good job with the spoiler alerts but I couldn't resit :rain :wife
> Well maybe I should refund my ticket for tomorrow? :lol


I should add those two things don't happen in that order :lol

Nah, you should see it anyway. Sometimes it can give an interesting perspective knowing certain things. A couple of days before the Force Awakens came out, some guy on here posted the big spoiler (without any spoiler tag) and I was so mad!!


----------



## Fever Dream

Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker


----------



## harrison




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

a said:


> Agree. The first two are good - off a cliff after those. I met Clive Barker at a book signing (and shook his hand), seemed pretty cool.


I'd be willing to watch the third one maybe. But yea. The first two are good.

That is pretty cool. Haha. My oldest sister met Stephen King at a book signing in Savannah, Georgia. I think this was back in 2012. I've never met anyone famous but always thought it would be cool to.


----------



## losthorizon

Joker. I thought it was pretentious and disjointed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

a said:


> To be fair, the 3rd does have some memorable scenes, like when the woman gets her skin ripped off and the killer CDs :lol
> That is pretty great she met Stephen King - what did she say he was like?


:O Oh my stars. Doesnt sound bad. 

I think she said he didnt really make much eye contact with her and that he was in a hurry. :lol But it's pretty cool. I wish I would've gone but didn't know she was going to see him.

Shutter Island. Took awhile to get into but it got better and better.


----------



## wmu'14

Rise of Skywalker

Big SW fan pre-Disney buyout. Outside of Rouge 1, haven't liked anything that Disney's done with the franchise. Rise of Skywalker didn't change that. If possible, I liked it LESS then The Last Jedi. Last Jedi was entertainingly bad. Rise of Skywalker is a total disaster. I liked the Luke, Han, & Leia scenes, but other then that.....barf.

The first couple acts boring af, Rey OP, Poe & Finn cardboard flat characters, the Emperor's lighting scene f's up everything, Kylo (the one thing I've enjoyed about the new movies) regulated to extra.

I was obsessed w/ Star Wars thru my first 25 years, watched the movies hundreds of times, owned all the video games, read so many SW books, but Force Awakens killed it. I guess Game of Thrones is my franchise now. Re-reading the books currently.


----------



## Fever Dream

wmu'14 said:


> Rise of Skywalker
> 
> Big SW fan pre-Disney buyout. Outside of Rouge 1, haven't liked anything that Disney's done with the franchise. Rise of Skywalker didn't change that. If possible, I liked it LESS then The Last Jedi. Last Jedi was entertainingly bad. Rise of Skywalker is a total disaster. I liked the Luke, Han, & Leia scenes, but other then that.....barf.
> 
> The first couple acts boring af, Rey OP, Poe & Finn cardboard flat characters, the Emperor's lighting scene f's up everything, Kylo (the one thing I've enjoyed about the new movies) regulated to extra.
> 
> I was obsessed w/ Star Wars thru my first 25 years, watched the movies hundreds of times, owned all the video games, read so many SW books, but Force Awakens killed it. I guess Game of Thrones is my franchise now. Re-reading the books currently.


Yeah, although I don't know if I liked it more or less than The Last Jedi. But this film was 6 film pile up disaster, all shoved into two and a half hours.


----------



## wmu'14

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, although I don't know if I liked it more or less than The Last Jedi. But this film was 6 film pile up disaster, all shoved into two and a half hours.


They're both awful, the whole Sequel Trilogy is, just found Last Jedi more entertaining. But honestly, I'm sick of not liking them. I just want to forget about them & be happy.


----------



## Fever Dream

wmu'14 said:


> They're both awful, the whole Sequel Trilogy is, just found Last Jedi more entertaining. But honestly, I'm sick of not liking them. I just want to forget about them & be happy.


Fair enough. I don't really hate the sequel trilogy. I'm just tired of mediocre remakes/unwanted sequels of old properties. But since companies are going to do it anyways, I'd at least like it if they'd slow down and try to make something of quality. That and to stop hiring Bad Robot alumni. I guess that's too much to ask.


----------



## wmu'14

Fever Dream said:


> Fair enough. I don't really hate the sequel trilogy. I'm just tired of mediocre remakes/unwanted sequels of old properties. But since companies are going to do it anyways, I'd at least like it if they'd slow down and try to make something of quality. That and to stop hiring Bad Robot alumni. I guess that's too much to ask.


People wanted SW sequels. They didn't want the remakes/rehashes of the OT we got.

In general: I used to not have a problem w/ remakes & unwanted sequels. Remakes are a way to introduce stories to a new generation. Sequels usually have a base that wants them. But I feel they're done way too much now. That's all the box office is today. Existing properties & stories we already know, usually done WORSE than the originals. Just a way to make a quick buck. Very corporate & very safe. Maybe in 10 years studios will finally wake up to this, but for now, no reason too as they'll still pull in a billion $.


----------



## IcedOver

_Richard Jewell _- This is a decent movie, better than Clint's other recent "Johnny on the spot" hero movies _Sully_ and _The 15:17 to Paris_ (I liked the latter but not the former). The lead actor Paul Walter Hauser is really good, and as usual I like Clint's easygoing, no-frills style.


----------



## Toad Licker

Gremlins


----------



## ShadowOne

The Last Man

pretty powerful movie. makes you wish we had some collective goal and pride in doing something never done before. but now were just glad it isnt a recession and politics in america is as ridiculous as ever


----------



## millenniumman75

Toy Story 4 - I even made two Forky dolls for my 2 1/2 year old nephew. I had to use spoons, though. The teeth of the spork might have been a little dangerous for a toddler.

I got the different sized eyes, eyebrows, and mouth correct - I had to use an extra red pipe cleaner cut in half to make his hands. I used clear glue (with a glue gun!) on his upper and body and white glue on the feet (emery boards for one, popsicle sticks for the other). It actually looked like it was held together with bubble gum! :lol.

The "tattoo" on his left foot was actually a blue star sticker on his right foot.

I gave them to him on the 23rd. As of New Year's Eve he is still playing with them!


----------



## Lonelyguy

6 Underground. I like action movies but this was way too extreme and absolutely horrible. I couldn't even watch it to the end. Far too much action and chaos going on at once to make any sense out of it. I still have no idea what the story was supposed to be about. It was pretty much nonstop car chases, shootouts and stuff blowing up.


----------



## XebelRebel

Kong: Skull Island (available for viewing on Netflix).

A good movie. I was writing with my notepad of Thought while observing the story on TV. Consequently, my symbols are all over it. My primary focus was protecting Kong from Mace Windu, as we need him; "he" has the potential to be a helpful force.

I also wanted to save the lizard, reminiscent of Indominus Rex -- but I have the idea of Hollywood creative types with free will who may not have been quite ready to pen such a screenplay. People with the ability to choose to do things differently than I might prefer (unless I cruelly force my will upon them) can be annoying, but I believe they have a right to exist now that they have been conceptualised, metaphorically speaking. But I exist -- We exist (and that is not a reference to "other people") -- which is the subject of that Tom Hiddleston and Brie Larson movie.

I haven't gone full Vegan yet. Have you? If not, who are you to chastise a Dragon for eating?

The hidden text below reveals details of 2019's Star Wars story.


* *




There is a scene in "The Rise of Skywalker" (an amusingly titled film, as its acronym is a mirror of sorts), in which the heroes make an irresponsible jump to hyperspace. I was overcome with Feeling, so to speak -- as the beast had done nothing wrong. Athena then helped me to strongly suggest that the movie-makers correct that error with an additional magic moment showcasing Rey's skill as a healer. I had previously written notes about the X-Men feature from 2000: specifically with regard to Wolverine and Marie. My willpower, in combination with the cosmic curator, re-cut TRoS to suit our wants and needs.




I am making an effort to be a teacher. Aspects of my SAS communications are written allegorically. It bothered me that I might have upset a few people, but the materialistic sciences have not been offering a choice of "pills" with philosophical colour-coding. I do not intend to drive anyone crazy. I bear the gifts of sword and shield to be used judiciously in fending off the would-be rapists of your dreams.

Just because I am everything it doesn't make me a bad person. Perhaps this will read ironically, but don't be xenophobic. Darth Sidious doesn't explain his cruel plans online.

The World needs Hope. I'm a well-meaning show-off. Consider this: the power of the mind makes censorship impossible. I don't even have to write anything on the World Wide Web to influence what people do. I cannot be deleted. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Were

Joker, it's great, it hits close to home.


----------



## Glue

The Lighthouse. Very good movie


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cowboys and Aliens. It was a movie.


----------



## Musicfan

This is Spinal Tap


----------



## XebelRebel

Santa's Girl.


I enjoyed it very much. It is the sequel to Public Schooled, although not a lot of people know that.


----------



## Sloqx

Dead Poets Society. It's the 1st movie I've watched in years. I've been wasting my life away for the past 5 years or so just watching Twitch streams and I figured I'll watch a movie for a change. And it was a good movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The John Wick movies


----------



## Musicfan

The Two Popes. Way better than expected.


----------



## IcedOver

_Unforgiven_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I'd watched it years ago on VHS. It's good but not great. The who-er who gets cut up, which is the catalyst for the plot, is talked about like she's a disfigured monster, but she barely has any cuts on her face and looks fine. So that's a little silly. Also, as I type this, I'm getting a red line under "Unforgiven" like it's a misspelled word. What's up with that?


----------



## Replicante

Parasite. Great movie.


----------



## Mat adamson

For a few dollars more


----------



## IcedOver

_Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker _in 3D. It's average overall but has some really tiresome plot mechanics. I'd put it as the worst of the main "episode" movies. I'm not really too invested in _Star Wars_ anyway, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Toad Licker

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## exceptionalfool

Queen of Versailles. I bought it at the dollar store. It looked a trashy reality TV show, but it turned out to be a very interesting documentary about a billionaire who made money selling timeshares. It was also about his wife. For me it kinda explains the mentality of before and after 2008. Just a portrayal of life really. I don't know. Wow.


----------



## Musicfan

John Wick. So many headshots.


----------



## andy1984

Three Christs. i liked it 👍


----------



## SkyBlue27

Knives Out, I really enjoyed it


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Room

What the bloody hell did I watch? I heard it was one of those movies that wasn't meant to be stupid but omg. It was a disaster and I enjoyed it for that alone. The timing was off and there were a bunch of unfinished plots. It was funny. :haha

Old Yeller 

It was more sad than I thought it would be. First time watching it.


----------



## wmu'14

Monty Python & The Holy Grail

I watched it once super-drunk, but this is my first true viewing. I hear it quoted so much I finally had to watch it. Wasn't disappointed! The Black Knight, the Knights of Ni, 'bring out your dead', and the witch scenes were my favorite. LOL. An instant favorite for sure.


----------



## wmu'14

Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker
My friend had me watch &, while I normally don't care for animated superhero cartoons, I enjoyed this. I can see why Mark Hammil voicing the Joker is heavily praised. I loved the ending fight w/ Batman & the Joker.

Only thing I didn't like was I thought it was stupid Batman & Robin denounce each other & Robin denounces crime-fighting, but the movie made it clear it was because Robin was under the Joker's influence.


----------



## wmu'14

Pokemon: Zoroark - Master of Illusion

I don't care for the Pokemon movies much, but I thought it one was fine. I loved seeing Shiny Entei, Shiny Suicune, and Shiny Raikou, as well as the relationship between Zorua & Zoroark, Zoroark transforming, and Zoroark's rage.


----------



## IcedOver

_Underwater_ - Very _under_whelming. The characters come face to face with these preshistoric underwater beasties and barely even react. The big beast I guess is supposed to be Cthulhu or like him, but the design isn't very creative, too much like Godzilla.


----------



## XebelRebel

Previously I wrote something on this forum about _The Rise of Skywalker_, which I am copying and pasting below (click on the button if you want to read that thing):


* *




There is a scene in "The Rise of Skywalker" (an amusingly titled film, as its acronym is a mirror of sorts), in which the heroes make an irresponsible jump to hyperspace. I was overcome with Feeling, so to speak -- as the beast had done nothing wrong. Athena then helped me to strongly suggest that the movie-makers correct that error with an additional magic moment showcasing Rey's skill as a healer. I had previously written notes about the X-Men feature from 2000: specifically with regard to Wolverine and Marie. My willpower, in combination with the cosmic curator, re-cut TRoS to suit our wants and needs.




I have viewed TRoS on three occasions, now. On each viewing of the movie, the "hyperspace skipping" scene has been different!

The "first version" of that scene had the heroes not bothering to fly around the space beast -- although there wasn't any gore like when the Millennium Falcon had previously escaped from the Rathtar. What happened to the creature was somewhat ambiguous, with Poe making the jump just before the TIE Fighters blew up.

The "second version" of the scene (which I viewed "after" I typed up the above text), features the Falcon jinking to the right of the picture so that Poe expertly avoids a collision with the worm thing. It's like Han Solo weirdly shifting his upper body to dodge Greedo's blaster bolt from the Star Wars Special Editions.

The "third version" of the scene seems to be the same as the second version, except that the scene now takes place in some sort of green nebula -- which is *much* less subtly different than the previous version (which happened in "the blackness of space", like the first version). Symbolically, it is very funny that the scene has literally "gone green".

Anyway -- I enjoyed going to the cinema again to see the movie!  Also, I cried again. I don't think I have to specify which bit of the story brought me to tears.


----------



## asittingducky

Oldboy (2003)...great movie, the gas scenes were crazy


----------



## funnynihilist

Sixteen Candles

They will never make movies like that ever again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Uncle Buck


----------



## IcedOver

_American Beauty_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I've viewed this many times but not in a few years. I was in a really bad mood from work and the drunk idiot above me who keeps pounding on his floor, so I focused more on the negative aspects of the film and less on some of the uplifting ideas. I'd really like to take a page from Lester and just up and quit my job, but without the blackmail.


----------



## SunshineSam218

*Freaks: 2019*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Mandy* with Nicolas Cage.

What a strange film, but i liked it a lot.

*Dragged Across Concrete*

I love Mel Gibson and Vince Vaughn and they're good in this film. A bit of a slow burn though, but a fine movie.


----------



## Musicfan

End of Watch with Jake Gyllenhaal. Was similar to Training Day, very cool camera work.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Terminator: Dark Fate*.

My god, it's just as bad as people said. It was nice seeing Arnold and Sarah Connor though.


----------



## aqwsderf

Ford vs Ferrari

Was good. Recommend it


----------



## IcedOver

_Color Out of Space _- This is an adaptation of an H.P. Lovecraft story. It's really pretty decent, not too much to criticize. Nicolas Cage's idiosyncratic screen presence helps keep the proceedings in the right tone. The theater I went to had a poster on a glass outside door, then on the inside of the door right behind it is a backwards version of the same poster.


----------



## wmu'14

Batman & Superman
Not really a movie, but 3 episodes of the 90s series glued together. 

Batman vs Dracula
Has nice animation, some good shots & sequences (Batman flashing his cape in the light at the end, the Joker being electrocuted as he drowns) but found it underwhelming.


----------



## SunshineSam218

*Suspiria-1977 version*


----------



## Musicfan

The Irishman. Was 3-1/2 hours long but didn't feel like it. Good acting. Should have promoted Harvey Keitel more because he's an awesome actor.


----------



## IcedOver

_Dust Devil_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. This is a 1992 movie from Richard Stanley, director of _Color Out of Space_. It has a couple very minor okay things, but for the most part, it SUCKS. This was even the director's cut, free from studio tampering, and it still blows.


----------



## IcedOver

_1917_ - I found this to be purely average, trending towards bad. It was clearly an attempt to replicate aspects of _Saving Private Ryan_ (which I'm sure was an ode to something else, and so on). However, the basic premise is ludicrous. I'm not sure if this is based on a factual story told to Sam Mendes or a fabrication for the movie, but why would a general task two men to go across no man's land to deliver this message when they could just fly a plane to the line, or even drop the message from the plane? Planes fly over the line; aerials are mentioned, and the film has a scene with planes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## Toad Licker

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Replicante

Drive


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Small Torn Crime.*

I like it a lot.


----------



## aqwsderf

Jojo Rabbit

I really enjoyed this one 🙂


----------



## IcedOver

_Time Lapse_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. It's about some millennial slackers who find that the apartment across the way has a gigantic camera aimed right at their conveniently huge and open window which takes pictures of one day into the future. It's not a good movie on the balance and turns really ridiculous.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Interesting. I just watched Terminator Dark Fate and it wasn't nearly as bad as I expected it to be (especially after some of the reviews I'd read and so forth). It felt MUCH more natural and like it knew what it was doing than the previous ones after T2 (which were all just garbage). I should have known that Cameron's involvement would bring it up at least a few notches. It also had some real emotional meat behind it. Which was completely missing from most of the stuff after T2.


----------



## Replicante

Sicario


----------



## mt moyt

Underwater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musicfan

Imax's Blue Planet and The Dream Is Alive on blu ray. I saw The Dream Is Alive in Imax theaters back when it was newish. First time seeing it since a kid. Very impressive space documentary and now is a little dated but the quality of the footage is amazing in high def.


----------



## XebelRebel

I went to the cinema to see _Birds of Prey_. I enjoyed the many scenes of Harley Quinn beating up the bullies a little too much, perhaps. :bat

:lol

Something which I very much appreciated about the story is that Margot Robbie's character avoids the use of lethal force against the people who had not attempted to harm her. One of the characters does some horrific things -- but I was so glad to see that the central protagonist was NOT depicted as casually slaughtering anyone who got in her way to lend the movie a cheap sense of being "cool and edgy".

I love Christina Hodson's work. It's a good movie, although there is a specific scene of brutality that some people might find upsetting.

Oh -- and there was a trailer for _Wonder Woman 1984_! :clap I was so happy!


----------



## blue2

X-dudes - days of future past.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

''The Witch'' (2015)

It's a very beautiful movie that is not reduced to entertainment only which I love the most in movies or any other art  Aside from obvious historical context, it shows how projection works. Of course, it were mainly women who were scapegoats for everything. Even if they're absolutely innocent and regular, not having unconventional life style (because servitude in the family was the only conventional one). Different, diverse range of women was accused of being witches. Actually no, you're a woman and you're already not immune to being accused of it, it's not like anybody was.

On a personal level, I found it truly empowering cause witch is the only emancipated female image that exists and it encompasses all the real hidden humanity of women that contradicts what they should be according to gender norms (femininity) which most of the time they're not even aware of because of how they see themselves based on this idea of what woman is. (Should I mention feminism 101 books like ''The Second Sex'' again here)
I wish I could join some feminist ''coven'', but there are no feminist groups where I live :sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Predestination


----------



## Toad Licker

American Reunion


----------



## IcedOver

_The Call of Cthulhu_, a 46-minute mock-silent movie based on the Lovecraft story. It's . . . okay.


----------



## candy scissors

Bugsy Malone (1976)

Cute musical with a cast of kids playing adult roles as 1920s gangsters & molls with all the blood in violent scenes replaced with whipped cream. All the sets and costumes and the cars they "drive" are scaled to their size.


----------



## IcedOver

_Knightriders_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. This is a George Romero movie. I'm a Romero fan and a Pittsburgher, but for some reason I never got around to watching this, actually never even read much about it or watched more than a short clip. It's not a horror movie like his other work, but an action drama about a group of nomadic jousting knights on motorcycles who travel to renaissance fairs and live by a code of honor instilled by their "King" Billy. It's got a few questionable aspects, but for the most part this is a really good movie.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed a horror movie, _The Void_, which wasn't much fun for me -- but there was a purpose behind viewing that movie.

I enjoyed the scenes with the "monster baby" though.  Recently I had been thinking about _Alien Resurrection_: specifically the way Ripley responds to her baby's obvious desire to be loved. What Ripley does to her baby is WRONG; it makes me angry simply to remember that scene from the movie. I want to scream "YOU'RE A **** MOTHER, ELLEN!", like Helena from the TV show _Orphan Black_.

Zeus and Hera treated their most frightening child quite well in comparison to the relationship between Ellen Ripley and her hybrid offspring.

_The Void_ ought to be retitled as "The Void: Revenge of Ripley's Baby". Also, it seems to me that the baby got the "last laugh" -- living on forever in Hell, albeit in two-dimensional form.

One of the characters randomly morphs into Gill from Street Fighter III crossed with Ivan Ooze, at some Illuminati basement party. I found that to be very funny.

By the way -- Sigourney Weaver recently showed up at the Oscars with a green dress, standing between Brie Larson and Gal Gadot like some sort of mommy figure (which is something I discovered after getting emotional at the memory of those puppy dog eyes).

I am glad that Pep the elf survived.

The movie is gruesome; I don't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## mezzoforte

The last one I finished was The Wolf of Wall Street. Second time watching it.

Last night I started Doctor Sleep...going to finish it today.


----------



## Replicante

Knock knock


----------



## blue2

Terminator: dark fate


----------



## zkv

Bohemian Rhapsody. It was kinda "meh", didn't learn anything new. I know very little of Freddy Mercury's life but I heard somewhere it's not too faithful to reality. Songs were still great. The voice is pitch perfect, don't know if it's studio recordings of the guy or an amazing imitator, but yeah, perfect.

Ray. Hadn't got around to this one until yesterday. Liked it quite a lot. Fun seeing Jaime Foxx and Kerry Washington playing husband and wife before Django.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Only Lovers Left Alive


Loved that, watched it twice so far. Vampires can be cool still.


SorryForMyEnglish said:


> ''The Witch'' (2015)


Amazing, one of the best I've seen in the last few years. Did you watch the other movie by that guy, The Lighthouse? Freaking bizarre.


----------



## nekomaru

mt moyt said:


> Underwater
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.

Sure, it's not a masterpiece. It's not life-changing. But I don't see the need for so much negativity in the reviews. There's a place for those cliche, "been there, done that" films. I like to watch them when I'm zoning out.

Plus Kristen Stewart and Vincent Cassel are very good looking. And I adore TJ Miller's voice.


----------



## oguzwst

in bruge. probably best dark comedy movie i ever watched


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure 

Lol


----------



## Fever Dream

Color Out of Space


----------



## losthorizon

I watched The Mask and The Terminator. The former was a fun blast of 90s cheese. The latter was...good considering its budget I guess?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


>


Bodacious. :yes


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Goonies


----------



## IcedOver

_Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)_ (aka the worst title since _Birdman (or The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)_). Just like most superhero movies lately, this is just . . . okay. It's definitely better than _Suicide Squad_, but that's not hard. Margot Robbie is fun and of course nice to look at. It doesn't go too hard on the feminist crap which is good, but of course all the white men are portrayed as the vilest villains.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

zkv said:


> Amazing, one of the best I've seen in the last few years. Did you watch the other movie by that guy, The Lighthouse? Freaking bizarre.


I've never seen it, but thanks for telling me about it. Looks interesting! I love ''marine'' theme or how it's called so I'll definitely watch it.


----------



## wmu'14

Pokemon 4Ever

This my second time watching it. It's very meh. There's some good things in it (the villain being part of Team Rocket, the Professor Oak twist, Suicune being a badass, for example), but overall told in the least-gripping fashion.


----------



## Replicante

Joker


----------



## discopotato

Call of the wild


----------



## Replicante

Rush


----------



## Fever Dream

Superman: Red Son


----------



## IcedOver

Two movies from Austrian co-directors who are actually . . . get this . . . aunt and nephew (by marriage). That's an unusual creative pairing.

_Goodnight Mommy _(on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service). This movie sucks, plain and simple. The "twist" is obvious in the first couple minutes and should be to anyone.

_The Lodge_ (theater). This is several clicks better than the above, but still is nothing too great.


----------



## aqwsderf

Shazam


----------



## IcedOver

_The Show_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. This was directed by the actor Giancarlo Esposito (Gus the meth empire kingpin from "Breaking Bad") who co-stars in it. Josh Duhamel plays a reality show host who decides to put on a new show where people come on stage and commit suicide on TV, and people donate money to their families. It was recommended as a "bad movie" on a board for that, and it is kind of that - a bit of inexperienced direction and groanworthy at times. However, it's pretty involving and an okay watch, really.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hereditary 

Thought it was going to be a generic ghost movie. But it was really creepy. 


Brother Bear


----------



## aqwsderf

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Hereditary
> 
> Thought it was going to be a generic ghost movie. But it was really creepy.
> 
> Brother Bear


Brother Bear has a good soundtrack &#128578;


----------



## nekomaru

City of God 

Felt like watching it after I mentioned it another thread... 
Benny... :crying:


----------



## Replicante

nekomaru said:


> City of God
> 
> Felt like watching it after I mentioned it another thread...
> Benny... /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png


Classic ☺


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

aqwsderf said:


> Brother Bear has a good soundtrack &#128578;


Yea, there were a couple good songs I liked. &#129303; Good for a Disney movie.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed _Blockers_ on Netflix: a very funny movie.


----------



## Musicfan

Contagion.


----------



## darlieq

Summer of 84.


----------



## Musicfan

Pi. Was strange but good story and camerawork.


----------



## losthorizon

Last night I watched Batman vs Superman with rifftrax. And wow it was terrible.


----------



## IcedOver

_Under the Silver Lake _on DVD from Netflix mail service. This is from David Robert Mitchell, the director of _It Follows_. It gave me a similar taste in my mouth to _Southland Tales_ where you had a director who had a cult success (in that case Richard Kelly from _Donnie Darko_) who then went on to make an ambitious trash compactor-type movie that is ultimately a failure. _Silver Lake_ is a lot better than _Southland Tales_ (one of the worst movies ever probably), but it is so scattershot. You can tell that the movie probably means a lot to Mitchell, but all the influences he pulled in and what he was aiming for doesn't come through too well. It has a nice atmosphere as far as delving into intolerable L.A. hipsterdom, great cinematography, and a listenable if derivative score.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Bohemian Rhapsody.

Excellent. Very entertaining.


----------



## funnynihilist

8 1/2

Some good moments. Too long. 
The dream sequence in the first five minutes and the steam room scenes are probably the best parts of the movie.
Interesting premise for a burned out filmmaker to make a movie about a burned out filmmaker.
Less dialogue would have been better with more visuals.
Great lighting. Fellini really knew how to use light to make some great effects.


----------



## a

'Lovesick', a little known 80s movie with the late great Dudley Moore, and Elizabeth McGovern. It's not the best film ever made, but she is in my opinion so stunning in this, it makes it so much more watchable, heh.


----------



## Toad Licker

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Star Wars


----------



## funnynihilist

Guess who's coming to dinner

Definitely a product of it's time. Good movie though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

1408

Saw the director's cut this time and the theatrical version not long after it came out. I think I like the director's cut better.


----------



## wmu'14

Taxi Driver

Was inspired to watch this b/c it inspired The Joker (which I loved). Really great movie, but I thought the ending was too happy for an otherwise dark film.. Apparently there's a theory that the last couple scenes are 'dream scenes', & to me that makes much more sense.

Also, Jodi Foster was apparently 12 when she filmed this - she does not look like a 12-year-old! She looks like an 18-year-old playing a 12-year-old.

I think one part of the movie relevant to today's audiences is that our cities are still like they're portrayed in the movie, and it came out 45 years ago.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Musicfan said:


> Contagion.


Same. It's like a reflection of what's happening now


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ghost

Thought it was just a stupid romance movie. But it was really good.


----------



## funnynihilist

House (1977)

One of my top favorite films. It's like watching someone's psychedelic nightmare. Almost as weird as Eraserhead but more upbeat and funny.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## Musicfan

burgerchuckie said:


> Same. It's like a reflection of what's happening now


Yeah it is crazy that this is happening so similar to the movie. Also a good time to watch Outbreak and 12 Monkeys.


----------



## funnynihilist

Beware of a Holy Wh*re

Fassbinder's film about filmmaking. Lots of great moments featuring bored people sitting around which you don't see in movies ever. A bit too long. By the end you get tired of the people as they are all moody and mean and there isn't really any contrast. But I think the whole intent was to make a nihilistic film and he did succeed at that.


----------



## hateliving

Ghost


----------



## PandaBearx

Goodfellas


----------



## discopotato

the unbelievable truth


----------



## a

Jojo Rabbit - I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## funnynihilist

fear24itself said:


> vertigo (1958 )


Watched that last month. A good one!


----------



## Replicante

Taxi Driver (again)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Taxi Driver (again)


I saw that movie. It's a good one. I should also watch again.

Pulp Fiction

First time watching. The continuous shots were unique. Wasn't expecting that.

The Nightingale

That was a rather dark movie. :O


----------



## a

Vivarium - unusual, interesting movie that lost its way in the final act.


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I saw that movie. It's a good one. I should also watch again.
> 
> Pulp Fiction
> 
> First time watching. The continuous shots were unique. Wasn't expecting that.
> 
> The Nightingale
> 
> That was a rather dark movie. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png


Yeah, you should. It was on TV, I was just zapping the channels, and Taxi Driver was on. I like Pulp Fiction, too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Yeah, you should. It was on TV, I was just zapping the channels, and Taxi Driver was on. I like Pulp Fiction, too.


That's pretty cool it was on TV. I assumed you watched it on Netflix or something. :laugh:


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed _Life Or Something Like It_, starring Angelina Jolie (A.K.A. the actress who plays Thena in the Marvel Cinematic Universe) with her hair coloured blonde, looking like Dr Agnes Bosworth of Nine; and the name of her character in that movie is Lanie. The name of her character's boyfriend -- whom she breaks up with during the course of the story -- is Cal, played by the actor Christian Kane.

The movie's narrative is based on my previous SAS post about _Star Trek: Picard_. And the day before I wrote that post here on SAS, I had viewed the 1995 anime, _Ghost In The Shell_.

Prior to viewing that animated film, I had read a transcript of the Aeon Byte Gnostic Radio interview with Tracy Twyman: _Baphomet, Knights Templar, and the Aeon Sophia_. It is a very interesting discussion to do with various clues which help to reveal that Baphomet (A.K.A. "Satan") is the same person as Metis (A.K.A. Athena). I am talking of the Atbash cipher translation of the name Sophia, as well as the Templarist Mete.

_Ghost In The Shell_ features a character known as the "Puppet Master" -- who turns up as a blonde-haired girl with a voice like Gill from Street Fighter III, but with the face and figure of Cammy from Super Street Fighter 2 (as well as the blue-grey appearance of Seth from Street Fighter IV: a weird yin-yang person, resembling both Gill and Urien). The so-called Puppet Master is actually benevolent: a conscious personification of universal meaning, who seeks to avoid being covertly manipulated by a kind of secret society.

The climax of the anime depicts a coming together of two personas as one unique person: a girl child with the appearance of a doll, who is not mastered by some cruel aspect of the self -- and who is free to be whoever (and whatever) she wants to be, and who is free to do whatever she wants to do.

I had planned to write about the Cammy-Gill-Seth "synthetic" character from _Ghost In The Shell_, here on this web forum. I had simply thought about what I was going to write here -- then I performed an internet search for information about the Street Fighter IV character, Seth (who is the "boss" of the S.I.N. organisation): that was when I discovered the female Seth from Street Fighter V, who looks more-or-less exactly like Cammy, Gill, and Seth combined as one person. LOL!

Enjoy my artistic wonder woman! She is beautiful.


----------



## funnynihilist

The Hunger (1983)

Nice to see a young David Bowie but the movie was just ok.


----------



## Toad Licker

Avatar


----------



## losthorizon

Ready Player One. It was a serious pile of dung even considering the state of cinema these days.


----------



## funnynihilist

Autofocus

Very well made movie. Of course you kind of have to be of a certain age to know who Bob Crane was but even still the sets and the costumes were so authentic it's like going back in time.
Also really cool to see all that vintage video gear!
Oh and Bob and his friend were absolute creeps.


----------



## aqwsderf

Aquaman


----------



## Replicante

Blade Runner


----------



## IcedOver

"The House That Jack Built" on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I'm not big on Lars von Trier at all but liked "Breaking the Waves" and "Melancholia". This movie is a bit of a disappointment, didn't totally come together for me. In a scene where the characters discuss artistic expression, von Trier inserts clips of his own movies which is wicked self-serving. I missed this in the theater because the unrated cut only played one night, and they never brought the rated cut. I was sent the rated/censored cut, but looking online at the censored moments, it doesn't appear the unrated had anything too extreme or that hasn't been done before. It should have been released to art houses unrated for a full release. An art house crowd should know what they might get. It's not like it would have played in a multiplex where a family might go to it by mistake thinking it's about a swell guy who builds houses, only to find kids shot dead and Elvis's granddaughter getting her breasts cut off.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed _Salt_, starring Angelina Jolie as a super woman who personally beats the s*** out of the Russian and American establishments -- and gets away with it. The story amused me.

I hate Tom Cruise: such an arrogant b******. I am glad that Angelina Jolie replaced him in that movie, with the script rewritten so that Evelyn is the protagonist.

Although I am a big fan of blonde hair, I liked that Angelina Jolie's character coloured her hair from light to dark for that Super Lois look.


----------



## Perkins

Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker. 



That movie really isn't very good on a second watch. I guess I let my feelings of excitement from the first initial viewing (which was in a theater) fool me.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed Maleficent, which is the story of how "Satan" went from being a lovely girl to someone who was understandably miffed. The character (played by Angelina Jolie) reminds one of Inanna -- but instead of coveting the property of another, she takes back a power that is hers.

Maleficent is a funny name, reminiscent of my Her-mes word play. At first glance it seems to suggest a masculine quality, but the name contains various alternate meanings. If the letters of the name are not put into a different order, the middle portion can represent the French word "fils": hence male-fils-not (with an absent letter, as if deliberately hidden and protected). Also, if the name is reassembled as an anagram that contains the word "female", then a seemingly self-hating phrase can be constructed -- featuring a three-letter four-letter-word.

The struggle between Maleficent and Stefan atop the castle ramparts illustrates what I perceive as having happened when I repeatedly "stayed my hand", and instead spoke of a cessation of hostilities between philosophical idealism and scientism.

I insist on believing that it is possible for scientism and philosophical idealism to simply leave each other alone to be whoever and whatever they want to be.

I also viewed _Girl Most Likely_.

I like Kristen Wiig. I like her a lot.


----------



## SpartanSaber

The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Book of Eli

It was okay.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the sequel to Maleficent.


----------



## funnynihilist

The Weekend (1967)


----------



## Replicante

Once upon a time... In Hollywood


----------



## wmu'14

Green Book (2018)

I thought it was excellent. The leads were perfect. Shows what racism really is, & not just a catch-all phrase used today.


----------



## funnynihilist

Alphaville


----------



## XebelRebel

_Booksmart_, starring Beanie Feldstein and Kaitlyn Dever, which I viewed on the Amazon video service.

Feldstein is a very obvious anagram of Steinfeld (referring to Hailee Steinfeld, who plays the character of Charlie in the _Bumblebee_ movie).

The Amy character sports an alchemical symbol on her clothes during a classroom scene. She is a lesbian feminist with an interest in veganism, and her awkward attempts at communicating with someone seemed awfully familiar to me.

The characters of Gigi and Jared are Harley Quinn (masquerading as Gigi Hadid, played by Billie Lourd) and he-who-shall-not-be-named, but portrayed as genuinely well-meaning people who are just friends -- without any abusive aspect to their relationship.

By the way, Skyler Gisondo also played a character called Evan (who is obsessed with ultimate frisbee) in a Sophie Turner movie: a very obscure _Flight of the Navigator_ reference pertaining to dogs. So the character of Jared in the movie _Booksmart_ represents the reverse G-O-D in the form of an alternate Bella Hadid -- A.K.A. "Satan". It is so funny that Jared and Gigi have their own party on their "ship", which is furnished with plentiful t-shirts advertising the philosophy of solipsism. 

There is even an allusion to _Overboard_, although the person making a splash is a girl, like in the original version of that movie.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy 

Whaaaat? 😂 lol


----------



## wmu'14

Keeping Up With the Joneses (2016)

Got a lot of bad reviews, but I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## funnynihilist

2 or 3 things I know about her (1967)


----------



## burgerchuckie

One Hour Photo


----------



## Kevin001

The Passion of the Christ


----------



## funnynihilist

Lola (1981)


----------



## IcedOver

John Carpenter's _The Ward_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I rented this a few years ago and hated it, but decided to give it another chance. It's actually not that bad but is definitely at or near the bottom of Carpenter's work. It definitely has a very attractive cast. The main sucky aspect is the constant use of "stingers" - jolts in the music in response to some "scary" thing happening.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Beetlejuice


----------



## euphoria04

The Draughtsman's Contract (1982)


----------



## IcedOver

_Nymphomaniac Vol. I_ Extended Director's Cut on DVD from Netflix mail. I went to this in the theater, but even though this is the extended cut that was intended, I didn't find too much difference from what I recall as far as anything substantial. The total uncut film is almost five and a half hours, but the theatrical release was about four hours. I have the second part coming in a few days. It's not a great movie by any means, but has some interesting stuff going on.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Train to Busan (2016)

Suspenseful, made me cry at the end. Also made me think of the current covid situation.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Underwater ((2020))


----------



## Toad Licker

Powder


----------



## wmu'14

Pokemon Heroes: Latios & Latias

A movie I'd only recommend to fans of the Pokemon anime, but it's nostalgic for me. I saw it w/ friends once and they loved it. They loved theorizing the Latios's and Latias's at the end are the girl, the man from the museum, and the 'real' Latias. They also loved debating whether Ash kisses Latias masquerading as the girl or the girl herself. Also the opening (the race through a Venice-esque city) is very memorable.


----------



## XebelRebel

_First Daughter_, which I viewed on Amazon Prime, is a non-linear remake of _Santa Girl_ (the story of Cassandra Claus, who feels frustrated about people seeming to prefer the man with the beard instead of her: the female Santa).

(_Santa Girl_ also features an arranged union between Cassie and the "frost boy" -- A.K.A. Loki, but portrayed very much like the Greek god Apollo -- which neither half of that partnership actually wants to go through with.)

_First Daughter_ pertains to Sam MacKenzie's desire to have "normal" friendships, and "normal" relationships, like "normal people" do -- although over the course of the narrative she recognises that she herself will never be a "normal person" (as she is the daughter of President Batman, A.K.A. "Satan"). Sam herself -- whose surname refers to Mackenzie Davis -- rather amusingly "confesses" to being "the devil".

The scene featuring Sam driving away in a green VW Beetle is an absolutely hilarious non-linear alternate version of the concluding scene from the movie _Bumblebee_.

Also, "Brie Larson" is in this movie, as I am obsessed with her -- but in this movie she is obsessed with me.  Hehe.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pee-wee's Big Adventure


----------



## AaronTheAnxious

My girlfriend is 25 and has never watched Jurassic Park until we watched it together this week.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hotel Transylvania 

lol 😂


----------



## IcedOver

_Nymphomaniac Vol. II_ Extended Director's Cut on DVD from Netflix mail. The whole movie is 5 hrs., 24 min. (yeesh!). This was overall better than the butchered version in theaters. However, it contains one of the more horrific scenes you're likely to find. The lead character performs an abortion . . . on herself! It's shown in graphic close-up, as realistic as possible. I'm not sure how Lars von Trier got away with some of the stuff in this movie.


----------



## IcedOver

_Breaking the Waves_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I rented this a few years ago too, and it's highly recommended, a really good movie.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This is the End

WTAF? 😂 Freakin' hilarious.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

PurplePeopleEater said:


> This is the End
> 
> WTAF? &#128514; Freakin' hilarious.


That movie is hilarious. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SamanthaStrange said:


> That movie is hilarious. :lol


I know. :haha I laughed throughout the whole thing. It's been on my to watch list ever since it came out. And the ending of the movie. lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Made In U.S.A. (1966)

Anna Karina was one of the most attractive women ever to be put on film. She had such a presence.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the movie _Room_, starring Brie Larson and Jacob Tremblay (the sibling of Emma Tremblay: the actress who plays the daughter of Reign in the Supergirl TV show).

Brie Larson's character is called Joy, which brings to mind that Carol/Kara Danvers meaningful coincidence yet again -- as Kara seems like "chara": a Greek word for joy.

The Nick of the movie is an abusive kidnapper who represents "god as a man" (or the masculine side of "the devil"). That person's behaviour speaks for itself. Sorry-not-sorry if this exposé bothers anyone.

The movie _Room_ contains the seeds of a "Matrix red pill" philosophy. Aspects of the plot are emblematic of the "how to get what one wants with magic" instruction guide, which I want to deliver unto The World. It is a story of solipsism and philosophical idealism -- although its literal narrative helps to ensure that those ideas are not being forced onto anyone.

One of the characters requests a makeover to more closely resemble a Brie Larson child. LOL! At least that is what the movie's visual content suggests; the movie's audio content states that the makeover was done purely to help Ma.

Perhaps the movie ought to be renamed as _Room: Why Metis Got So Angry_. She is not so angry anymore though.


----------



## Toad Licker

Stir Crazy


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed _Unicorn Store_ on Netflix. Brie Larson's character found a friend and partner, played by Mamoudou Athie, who can see that she is magical.

Samuel L Jackson's character represents a joyful -- not vengeful -- Nick (i.e. someone who likes to give gifts).

The movie was produced by Rhea Films, with Brie herself as the director.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mr. Peabody and Sherman


----------



## funnynihilist

A Woman Is A Woman (1961)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Looper

That was a good movie.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed _To Memphis, With Love (A Film by Cyndi Lauper)_, which is basically a Cyndi Lauper concert on DVD. However, between the songs play videos of Cyndi and supporting artists working on their performances -- so that is quite unique.

The DVD case is primarily made from high quality cardboard, which is a very cool aspect of the overall presentation. It doesn't look cheap: the printed artwork is stylish, but with an environmentally-friendly touch.

I also viewed Addicted To Fresno, which features Aubrey Plaza (the Ingrid actress) as a lesbian "street fighter" who wants to have a relationship with Natasha Lyonne's character, Martha. And a Krav Maga instructor *is* basically a street fighter.

I enjoyed the movie despite one of the scenes with Judy Greer and the "olympian", so I am choosing to write about it.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood


----------



## Replicante

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## funnynihilist

We Won't Grow Old Together (1972)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ghostbusters 

Haha, was not expecting the random ending with giant marshmallow dude. 😂


----------



## funnynihilist

Vivre Sa Vie (1962)


----------



## IcedOver

_Dancer in the Dark_ on DVD from Netflix mail service - I've been watching or rewatching several Lars von Trier movies lately, and this is one I hadn't viewed. It definitely goes into some aggressively depressing territory which is fine, but damn. It has some similarity to _Breaking the Waves_ in terms of being about sacrifice, but _Breaking_ is head and shoulders above this. A couple of the songs were okay and the overture was great, but some musical numbers were a bit tiresome and groan-inducing. Bjork gave a great performance.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Annihilation

That was a bizarre but good movie.


----------



## funnynihilist

Chinese Roulette (1976)


----------



## leaf in the wind

Titanic (1997). It's my second rewatch, but it really holds up even after 20+ years. Makes me yearn for the Atlantic ocean again.

Flight (2012). Denzel Washington was great. A movie about addiction.


----------



## kesker

_Before I Disappear_, a great movie. If I were to describe it, I'd call it a dirty gritty version of Uncle Buck.


----------



## IcedOver

_Scalene_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. The director obviously thought he was making something significant by arranging his scenes out of chronological order and from the three different perspectives of the people involved (thus the title triangle). However, it's just messy and not convincing and confusing, and I'm not interested enough in it to try to reconcile its problems.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed _The Rise of Skywalker_. I cried when Gal Gadot and Brie Larson kissed! :cuddle Or was that a different movie?

Whatever movie it was, I enjoyed it!


----------



## harrison

Definitely quite disturbing.


----------



## harrison

This was good too.


----------



## funnynihilist

Loulou (1980)


----------



## Oiche

Dungeons and Dragons 3: The Book of Vile Darkness. There are unknown actors everywhere in the movie, which makes for a nice change, although I don't often watch movies.


----------



## J Black

I noticed on Google play I bought American Psycho and Swingers. I figured he'd like Swingers so I watched it with him yesterday. Jon Favreau used to look pretty decent when he was younger. I'm trying to get that big/ that physique right now.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I watched Midsommar. It was actually disturbing in such a horrific way. The movie didn't tell me anything at all, I would NOT reccomend.


----------



## TryingMara

Hampstead


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Resident Evil


----------



## funnynihilist

Crazed Fruit (1956)

What a risque movie for 1956. Swearing, lots of implied sex, infidelity. Apparently Japan was having a sexual revolution after WW2.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

DB Super Broly and Creed II


----------



## wmu'14

wmu'14 said:


> Pokemon Heroes: Latios & Latias
> 
> A movie I'd only recommend to fans of the Pokemon anime, but it's nostalgic for me. I saw it w/ friends once and they loved it. They loved theorizing the Latios's and Latias's at the end are the girl, the man from the museum, and the 'real' Latias. They also loved debating whether Ash kisses Latias masquerading as the girl or the girl herself. Also the opening (the race through a Venice-esque city) is very memorable.


Pokemon: Destiny Deoxys

This movie has some of the best battle scenes I've seen in a Pokemon movie: Deoxys vs Rayquaza to open it in the North Pole, tag team battle in the battle tower against Blastoise and Blaziken, Deoxys attacking the city & rematch vs Rayquaza.

Classic sci-fi alien invasion kaiju story.

Even Plusle, Minun, and Munchlax are fun.

Holy hell, the ending is very strange though.

One of the better Pkmn movies IMO.


----------



## IcedOver

_Melancholia_ - I rented this a few years ago, but I'm on a Lars von Trier kick and watched it again. It's really good and has something to say for our current situation and also for depressed people in general.


----------



## losthorizon

Not really a movie but I watched the new Michael Moore documentary: Planet of the Humans. Essentially it reveals that corporate interests have co-opted the environmental movement and 'green' technology isn't so green. It's a surprisingly informative and well made documentary so I highly recommend it especially as it's free on youtube. The most important takeaway, unsurprisingly, is that human overpopulation is by far the biggest contributor to our environmental problems.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The Upside (2017). Unexpectedly hilarious. 

Requiem for a Dream (2000). This movie should be in drug awareness curricula for teenagers - it's terrifying.


----------



## J Black

Bloodshot. Cool superhero movie. Vin diesel is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

J Black said:


> Bloodshot. Cool superhero movie. Vin diesel is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


 I just can't get into someone named after an engine. :lol


----------



## XebelRebel

Recently I viewed this Aubrey Plaza film.

https://vimeo.com/40652255

It's a nice movie. The characters played by Aubrey Plaza and Mark Duplass both represent me -- although Aubrey Plaza's character also represents my ex-girlfriend.

One of the characters is a representation of my psychologist friend, and the plot of the movie reflects the conclusion of my obsession with that person.

The story is also about this:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/fans-of-dc-comics-umm-2232475/

LOL!


----------



## cafune

the truman show (1998)


----------



## Krum

The House That Jack Built. 

Went into it completely blind. It was just on Amazon Prime and I thought "that'll do". It was so interesting that I spent some time Googling it afterwards. Supposedly it had quite a few walk-outs in theaters, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## burgerchuckie

The Game. Gripping from beginning to end. Michael Douglas was very effective. I wish the ending matched the tone of the movie before it but I still liked it nonetheless.


----------



## IcedOver

_Proxy_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail. In the first few minutes, a woman who is close to giving birth is attacked on the street and her baby killed by a brick being slammed into her belly. The overall theme of women who use tragedy to get attention is kind of interesting but the director doesn't quite have the skill to pull it all together.


----------



## IcedOver

Krum said:


> The House That Jack Built.
> 
> Went into it completely blind. It was just on Amazon Prime and I thought "that'll do". It was so interesting that I spent some time Googling it afterwards. Supposedly it had quite a few walk-outs in theaters, but I enjoyed it.


I rented it too a few weeks ago, but I was sent the censored version on Blu-ray from Netflix. Its uncut version played for one day in theaters nationwide and was controversial, but I think the movie overall is rather tame. If you like that, you might like some of Lars von Trier's other movies. I've been on a kick with his output of late.


----------



## Krum

IcedOver said:


> I rented it too a few weeks ago, but I was sent the censored version on Blu-ray from Netflix. Its uncut version played for one day in theaters nationwide and was controversial, but I think the movie overall is rather tame. If you like that, you might like some of Lars von Trier's other movies. I've been on a kick with his output of late.


****SPOILERS for The House That Jack Built****
I could be wrong on this, but I believe the version on Amazon Prime could be the uncensored version. Mainly because other people online say the version they saw didn't show the breast amputation or children being shot.
****End Spoilers****

I've heard a lot about Lars in the past and never really gave him a proper chance. After watching The House That Jack Built, I had a little look through his filmography and a few of the titles are very familiar. I might actually go through a bit of it now that I'm in lockdown and can't do much else.


----------



## IcedOver

Krum said:


> ****SPOILERS for The House That Jack Built****
> I could be wrong on this, but I believe the version on Amazon Prime could be the uncensored version. Mainly because other people online say the version they saw didn't show the breast amputation or children being shot.
> ****End Spoilers****
> 
> I've heard a lot about Lars in the past and never really gave him a proper chance. After watching The House That Jack Built, I had a little look through his filmography and a few of the titles are very familiar. I might actually go through a bit of it now that I'm in lockdown and can't do much else.


Yes, in the censored version those two scenes were muted, cut away from. As for Lars, _Melancholia_ is his most accessible film and has relevance for people who deal with depression.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

E.T.

Get Out...Omg.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Manchester by the Sea (2016) 

Good acting by Casey Affleck. I've never watched a film like this before.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Don't know if it counts as a movie but I've finally watched the Tiger King documentary.

All of the main personalities featured in that documentary are narcissists to varying degrees.

As an introverted person who is fine not talking to people for weeks, it shocks me to believe that people like the one in that documentary exist. I know it shouldn't but it does.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed _Breakfast at Tiffany's_: said to be a classic Audrey Hepburn movie -- but I had not seen it until yesterday. I enjoyed it very much, despite the silliness regarding the alleged ownership of one character by another. Also, Mickey Rooney's impersonation of a Japanese man is very racist, yet somehow terribly hilarious.

The classic film features the different aspects of my mind arguing with each other about my feelings for the ex-girlfriend. The ex-girlfriend is referred to in variously clever ways throughout the story; although as I remember her being an especially private person with regard to her "online footprint", I am choosing not to detail each reference to her on SAS.

There are a couple of scenes that allude to the philosophy of solipsism.  LOL.

Audrey Hepburn's name sounds quite like a combination of Aubrey Plaza and Katharine Hepburn: both said to be "lesbian" in one sense or another, hehe! And Rooney Mara -- who portrayed Mary Magdalene in the film of the same name -- sported a look very much like Audrey Hepburn in the movie Carol: the story of the love between Galadriel and the Dragon Girl in the Santa hat.

I love _Carol_. I simply ignore the motif of the dolls, as it is obvious that Therese Belivet and Carol Aird are women who have broken free from dictatorial coercion.

I am not owned by anyone. As with the characters played by Audrey Hepburn and George Peppard in the movie _Breakfast at Tiffany's_, I am not going to mindlessly take notes for a criminal master -- and neither am I at the service of some cruel mistress. I am enjoying making my own decisions. I am writing what I want to write, saying what I want to say, and viewing what I want to view.

The ending of _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ is a redo of the story having to do with the cat from the Miranda July film, _The Future_. And the scene featuring Audrey Hepburn in the cab towards the end of the movie refers to Trina from _Victorious_: my favourite character from that TV show! :love2


----------



## XebelRebel

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barely_Lethal

That film which I viewed today is another non-linear sibling of the movies Public Schooled, Santa Girl, and First Daughter -- starring Hailee Steinfeld in a role which is a lot like Cammy from Street Fighter 2, or Evelyn Salt from _Salt_, if either of those characters had broken free from dictatorial coercion to live as a high school girl after viewing lots of movies like Public Schooled, Santa Girl, and First Daughter.

I more or less wrote the script of the movie with the overall theme of my previous post in this thread -- but more importantly, with my recent behaviour. 

Hailee Steinfeld's character -- Megan -- is "finally out of P", which references my interpretation of a picture that someone posted here at SAS. In the movie, Megan goes to live with the Larson family after seizing her opportunity to escape from an organisation which essentially practices child slavery to do Nick Fury's dirty work.

Sophie Turner plays Agent 84: Megan's "sister" and rival, who has a much nicer alter-ego at the Larson home, played by Dove Olivia Cameron.

Jessica Alba plays Victoria, and JA is so butthurt in this movie. Nick Fury had offered Megan an ultimatum, which she refused -- and then at the end of the movie he is basically begging her to come back to him, while pathetically attempting to disguise that as "not allowing her to leave". The thing is, Megan has obviously already left him.

God-as-a-man desperately wants to make it seem like he is in control, but he is not in control of me. I choose what I do.

Allegedly, the movie was directed by Kyle Newman -- but Megan dumps the Henry Cavill lookalike at the homecoming dance. She has also "left Regina" in more than one sense of that phrase.

The film's ending set up a possible sequel, so I hope that movie gets made and that it is about Megan and Liz Larson taking on Nick Fury's organisation, exposing and breaking up the child slavery business, as well as saving Sophie Turner's character by convincing her that she doesn't have to be horrible anymore now that she is free of Nick Fury.

I prefer to do more interesting and productive things than ruin Nick Fury's reputation -- so I suggest that he leaves me alone. But I plan to simply ignore him anyway. I get on very well with the Nike who is nice to me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hook

Only saw bits and pieces of it as a kid. Only remember like 2 parts from the movie after watching all of it my first time. :| I could've sworn I saw more than that but I guess not. Either way, good movie. 👌


----------



## Harveykinkle

Dragon Ball Z: Super Android 13

"Number 13... That's your unlucky number. And I ain't talkin' about no silly superstition, city-boy. I'm talkin' about yours truly; Big 13!"

"Yeehah!"

Top-tier dialogue.


----------



## hateliving

The Occupant


----------



## Toad Licker

Independence Day


----------



## leaf in the wind

Silence of the Lambs (1991)

Jodie Foster and Anthony Hopkins are excellent! Tried watching the sequel and quality just wasn't as good, especially with a new actor for Clarice.

There were a lot of good quality films back in the 90s.


----------



## Blue Dino

Vivarium
The Lodge
Both decent, but strangely unsatisfying and really wished I didn't see them.


----------



## Cleary

Forrest Gump.
It was on TV today. It's been quite some time since I've seen it, and it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## Karsten

Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Seven (1995)

Crime thriller. This was okay, I'd give it 7/10.


----------



## XebelRebel

I had not seen Frozen until yesterday.

I now love the movie Frozen. :yay I like the combination of Disney princesses and feminism.

There is so much that I might have chosen to say about this movie, with regard to my mind and what the story means -- but I prefer to simply say that I love the movie.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Anna & Elsa :heart

I watched Game Night


----------



## XebelRebel

@*Harveykinkle* -- I am glad that you also love the movie Frozen. 

What is the other film that you mentioned about? Is it good?


----------



## Harveykinkle

XebelRebel said:


> @*Harveykinkle* -- I am glad that you also love the movie Frozen.
> 
> What is the other film that you mentioned about? Is it good?


I like Frozen and Frozen 2. Frozen Fever is good too. But my favorite Anna and Elsa story is the the first half of Once Upon A Time season four.










Game Night is a solid comedy about a game night involving a fake kidnapping that becomes a real kidnapping.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Shawshank Redemption

One of my favorite movies. Don't think I've seen it since I was 18 years old.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Dragon Ball Z: Bojack Unbound

It's better than Super Android 13! despite Bojack not being as memorable as 13 whose essentially the Chuck and Sneed of the DBZ Universe. Bojack doesn't stand out much from his team of four but I like the design of the Heras, especially Zangya. The tournament setting allows for a lot of character moments. The best part is seeing Gohan come into his own in the end.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Social Network


----------



## IcedOver

Four stupid-as-hell shot-on-video horror "comedies" from Chris Seaver (first from Amazon video, the latter three from Netflix DVD mail service) - _Filthy McNasty_, _Filthy McNastier: Maximum Dousche_ (that's how it's spelled), _Filthy McNastiest: Apocalypse Fvck!_, and _Carnage for the Destroyer_.


----------



## fluorish

Grease it was on tv when I turned it on.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Troy (2004)

This was an unexpectedly upsetting movie. Loved the character of Hector.


----------



## Lohikaarme

The Horse Whisperer ( 1998 )


----------



## Toad Licker

Ghostbusters


----------



## Toad Licker

True Grit (1969)


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## XebelRebel

I enjoyed _Life of the Party_, starring Melissa McCarthy -- who also received a writer's credit for the film.

The movie poster refers to another movie's poster, although Life of the Party's poster features only one character.

It is about Melissa McCarthy's character becoming a college girl after a break-up. My psychologist friend is represented in the movie by "the other woman", who even speaks Italian: something that I am mentioning as it is so funny. I am genuinely not obsessed with her anymore though, LOL.

Heidi Gardner's character has the best fashion sense. I approve of her black dress over a long-sleeved top with tights getup.

The movie features some absurdly solipsistic names of cast and characters, referencing various movies and TV shows that I wrote about on this forum -- as well as referring to other things that are meaningful to me. That person speaking at the graduation ceremony seems to be an important figure at the university, by the way.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Jurassic Park (1993)

I watched it the first time half my life ago - I think it holds up pretty well. Good suspense. It isn't as deep as I remember the book was.

Planet of the Apes (1968 )

I was initially really turned off because of the poor visual effects, and I tend to avoid Sci-fi movies from before 80s or 90s for this reason... but the writing and acting turned out pretty good. I enjoyed it despite knowing the twist at the end.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> Jurassic Park (1993)
> 
> I watched it the first time half my life ago - I think it holds up pretty well. Good suspense. It isn't as deep as I remember the book was.


 Man. The hubbub around that movie when it first came out was insane. Probably not as crazy as Titanic but it was pretty crazy.



> Planet of the Apes (1968 )
> 
> I was initially really turned off because of the poor visual effects, and I tend to avoid Sci-fi movies from before 80s or 90s for this reason... but the writing and acting turned out pretty good. I enjoyed it despite knowing the twist at the end.


 I usually avoid movies that old for the same reason. The acting usually seems really phony. But I guess it's one of my guilty pleasures. It's still a good movie. Heston's acting was horrible but oh well. :lol

Actually, I think maybe his acting wasn't too bad except for the parts where he had to be really animated. Then it was just horrendous. I don't remember but maybe he was more known for stoic characters and maybe they didn't realize how terrible it would be.


----------



## leaf in the wind

WillYouStopDave said:


> Man. The hubbub around that movie when it first came out was insane. Probably not as crazy as Titanic but it was pretty crazy.
> 
> I usually avoid movies that old for the same reason. The acting usually seems really phony. But I guess it's one of my guilty pleasures. It's still a good movie. Heston's acting was horrible but oh well. :lol
> 
> Actually, I think maybe his acting wasn't too bad except for the parts where he had to be really animated. Then it was just horrendous. I don't remember but maybe he was more known for stoic characters and maybe they didn't realize how terrible it would be.


I just found his character's aggression satisfying. I expected a typical good guy protagonist.

I never read the book for this one, but apparently the apes were supposed to be an advanced civilization. The film producers couldn't portray that with the technology at the time, so they went with a primitive society.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Blade Runner 2049

Great sequel. Had slow pacing but the story was good. I usually don't mind it if it's slow as long as it's good.


----------



## andy1984

leaf in the wind said:


> Troy (2004)
> 
> This was an unexpectedly upsetting movie. Loved the character of Hector.


watched yesterday. that was a long 3 hours. nice to see Brad Pitt's butt a few times :haha. the whole cheating and the brother killing the king menelaus (holy **** auto correct how did you know?) was almost entirely overlooked. I guess no one really gave a **** either way agamemnon just wanted the war to go on.


----------



## leaf in the wind

andy1984 said:


> watched yesterday. that was a long 3 hours. nice to see Brad Pitt's butt a few times :haha. the whole cheating and the brother killing the king menelaus (holy **** auto correct how did you know?) was almost entirely overlooked. I guess no one really gave a **** either way agamemnon just wanted the war to go on.


Paris crawling on the ground to whimper at big brother's feet - after all his grandstanding - is one of the the most stunning moments in a movie for me (I've never read the Iliad so went into the movie completely blind). Like dude wtf.

I'm still thinking about it now because I still can't believe the movie went the way it did. So upset at Hector's death! It is Paris who should have died! :wife


----------



## andy1984

leaf in the wind said:


> Paris crawling on the ground to whimper at big brother's feet - after all his grandstanding - is one of the the most stunning moments in a movie for me (I've never read the Iliad so went into the movie completely blind). Like dude wtf.
> 
> I'm still thinking about it now because I still can't believe the movie went the way it did. So upset at Hector's death! It is Paris who should have died! :wife


yeah tell me about it re Paris. he turned into Legolas at the end. ****ing coward. dumb way for Achilles to die. I didnt really care about Hector, he was kind of annoying.


----------



## leaf in the wind

andy1984 said:


> yeah tell me about it re Paris. he turned into Legolas at the end. ****ing coward. dumb way for Achilles to die. I didnt really care about Hector, he was kind of annoying.


I hated the women in this film (except Andromache). Helen because she and dumbwit Paris started the war, and Briseis because she could have protected Troy but dick was apparently too good. Even when Achilles just killed her own cousin! Oh the humanity.

Also not a fan of Achilles, or of Brad Pitt being in the role. All you see is Brad Pitt. I think Orlando Bloom did a good job of becoming his character though... I saw Paris and not Bloom.

I'm in love with Hector! He's the kind of man you hope your son grows up to be, the kind a woman hopes to marry, etc. All that good stuff about a mythical hero that would never exist in real life. Hah.


----------



## kesker

Foxfire. It was flawed but it's sort of my kind of movie. I think it was Angelina's first, maybe.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed _Step Up 2: The Streets_.

I was planning to view the first episode of Victorious, but as I was logging on to Netflix via the TV channel I was wishing for Trina to be the star -- as well as wishing for her to be "cool". And on a previous day I had voiced my approval with regard to the idea of "Victorious: The Movie".

I accidentally-on-purpose created "Trinatorious: The Movie", featuring Briana Evigan. It was one of the first few films that appeared as soon as Netflix finished loading.

It is awesome! There is a character in the movie who represents Victoria Justice, but that character is just a glorified extra who walks by looking disgruntled at not even having any lines; it is SO funny.  It is only a joke though. I like the actress Victoria Justice -- obviously!

There is more than one "Trina" in this movie. LOL! And one of the supporting characters is obviously recognisable as representing a Hollywood Arts student, to a fan of the aforementioned TV show.

I am such a nice person for posting something about this movie instead of those Thundermans episodes that I came up with recently.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Forrest Gump (1994)

This isn't what I expected... it's very touching, the character is just wonderful, and I like the decades the story is written in.


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Finally got around to watching Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker. Having heard so much about the film previously it didn't hold any surprises, but I still felt I needed to watch it regardless. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Balto


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Blade Runner 2049
> 
> Great sequel. Had slow pacing but the story was good. I usually don't mind it if it's slow as long as it's good.


Agreed. Also, soundtrack is amazing in both movies


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Agreed. Also, soundtrack is amazing in both movies


The soundtrack was good.  I liked both the original movie and the sequel in their own ways.

The Mist

I did not expect that ending. Wow.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Shining


----------



## SamanthaStrange

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The Mist
> 
> I did not expect that ending. Wow.





PurplePeopleEater said:


> The Shining


Are you having a Stephen King marathon? Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@SamanthaStrange

Not really but sort of I guess. :lol Found a few cheap movies at Walmart recently so I just so happened to see a few Stephen King movies in the movie bin. Stephen King movies seem to be popular there.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Jurassic World (2015)

Not bad. The most unrealistic part of this movie was Claire being able to run from a dinosaur, through dirt and mud, with high heels on.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Terminator (1984) 

The effects were really good for its time. Love movies set in the 80s.


----------



## fairykiss

imagine me & you. been watching a lot of wlw movies lately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> Terminator (1984)
> 
> The effects were really good for its time. Love movies set in the 80s.


They're probably worse than average for it's time. But considering T2 wasn't many years later, T2's effects were out of this world.


----------



## leaf in the wind

WillYouStopDave said:


> They're probably worse than average for it's time. But considering T2 wasn't many years later, T2's effects were out of this world.


I was impressed. I thought special effects were a lot more primitive back then.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> I was impressed. I thought special effects were a lot more primitive back then.


 Well, I think the original Terminator was relatively low budget so they weren't terrible under the circumstances but there were some late 70s and 80s movies that probably had better effects. Terminator 2 was big budget so of course it had way better effects. But it still had a great story so it was also way better than anything they made afterwards with the Terminator name on it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Men in Black


----------



## IcedOver

Two Cronenbergs: _Crimes of the Future_ (a special feature on _The Brood_ Blu-ray) - Man, I really didn't like this. Very disappointing. _The Brood_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail service) - A rewatch; really solid movie.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Primal Fear (1996)

It was a slow sell at first but got interesting as the plot progressed. Liked the twist at the end though I wouldn't consider Aaron the bad guy there... beat and sexually abuse a kid for years and you shouldn't be surprised he takes it out on society.


----------



## Blue Dino

What We Do In The Shadows


----------



## Fruitcake

The Half of It... I only half-watched it... It was super cute. Made me a bit sad because I miss those "is this chick into me or is she just being friendly" moments. Or those "okay we're just hanging out but imagine if she's taking me to her room because she wants to kiss me and not because she wants to introduce me to her cat" moments. And that I could have had nice moments like that that actually progressed into more, if being into women had been acceptable around here. Whatever. I can still have cute moments. If I get the courage to talk to women before society fully collapses.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Minions

It was funny. 😂


----------



## IcedOver

A couple more David Cronenberg movies I had never viewed, on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. _Stereo_, his first movie, sucked, and just like _Crimes of the Future_ is almost unwatchable. _Fast Company_ is totally atypical from what you think of as Cronenberg. It's about people who compete in drag racing tournaments and is pretty okay.


----------



## Replicante

Get out.


----------



## IcedOver

_Julie and Jack_, the first movie from James Nguyen, the infamous director of _Birdemic - Shock and Terror_ which is considered one of the "worst" movies ever despite being more fun to watch than some "good" stuff. This is more of the same, with tons of "groaner" moments and dialogue. However, the base story really isn't that bad and has some twists.


----------



## XebelRebel

Codependent Lesbian Space Alien Seeks Same.


What. A. Movie. :O Wow!


It is recommended viewing for all my SAS friends who have not been scared away by something or other that I said.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Source Code

Arrival (2016)

The Martian

Alien

Aliens

Predator

Terminator 2


----------



## WillYouStopDave

October Sky


----------



## Karsten

Groundhog Day


----------



## IcedOver

_The Wretched_ - in the theater! It's an indoor theater, the only one open in my town at the moment, a 100-year-old theater that I've been to quite a few times before. The movie is just okay. It has a nice coastal town atmosphere but the witch aspect isn't handled as well as it could have been.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The Help
Good movie and a good book too.


----------



## antisarcopenia

Be Water which I purchased on YouTube. I never purchase movies on streaming sites. It was my first one and I enjoyed that doc very much.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed "The Miseducation of Cameron Post": a movie about Cammy's refusal to submit to Ehle's gay conversion therapy -- as she is a lesbian, and she does not perceive that to be a problem for her.


A careful perusal of the film's end credits will reveal that the director of this art is Tori Lancaster.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Platform

Omg. That was sooo good.

Assimilate 

I liked it. It was crazy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Gravity (2013)


----------



## wmu'14

3: The Story of Dale Earnhardt
Seen it a long time ago & it's better than I remembered. 

Pokemon: Jirachi: Wishmaker
A rehash of the Celebi movie, but better


----------



## IcedOver

_Lilja 4-ever_ on DVD from Netflix mail. It's a Swedish film about a teen girl in a typically dirt poor, destitute area in the former Soviet Union. She's abandoned by her mom who goes to America, and she decides to become a _censored_ for money. Then things get even worse. She's **** on again and again, almost as much as the U.S.S.R. and other socialist hellholes **** on people. It's an okay movie. It was recommended to me as being similar to _Dancer in the Dark_, but it's not as in-your-face depressing as that.


----------



## XebelRebel

Liberty's Secret.

A wonderfully weird movie about the lesbian love between two women that thrives without regard of the authoritarianism that opposes it. The attempt at gay conversion therapy fails when the woman simply walks away. At the end of the movie, the women are "out and proud" as lesbian lovers.

Olivia is the director of the art. There are some interesting names in the cast and credits.


----------



## NoLife93

Dark City,one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Silence

I enjoyed it. Apparently it's a rip off of A Quiet Place but nothing that happens in the movie happens in that one. lol Only similarity I noticed was that they have to be quiet and the creatures look completely different.


----------



## cafune

@XebelRebel
omg i am enjoying the film titles you're bringing into this thread. also, 'codependent lesbian space alien seeks same'? definitely on my list.

the age of innocence (1993)


----------



## XebelRebel

cafune said:


> @*XebelRebel*
> omg i am enjoying the film titles you're bringing into this thread. also, 'codependent lesbian space alien seeks same'? definitely on my list.


Thank you. 

It's a weird film, but I enjoyed it a lot -- primarily as it was so obviously created from my thoughts and feelings. There is a scene in the movie featuring one of the characters utilising the medium of television to communicate with someone, which is very funny as the literal situation of the lesbian space alien going onto the TV show and then speaking directly into the camera is a metaphor for the way I communicate with myself through the world "around me". I am aware that there is no genuine separation between this personal identity, which I am using to access the web forum, and the universe.

Today I viewed "Alto": a lovely movie about Diana the lesbian who loves the "bad girl" -- although she is not actually depicted as being very bad at all. It is not Nicolette's fault that the patriarch is a criminal. I laughed at the suggestion that someone is a "vagitarian".  Also, I was smiling and clapping like a silly person person enjoying theirself when the woman/woman dance occurs spontaneously; it is so beautiful!


----------



## cafune

XebelRebel said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's a weird film, but I enjoyed it a lot -- primarily as it was so obviously created from my thoughts and feelings. There is a scene in the movie featuring one of the characters utilising the medium of television to communicate with someone, which is very funny as the literal situation of the lesbian space alien going onto the TV show and then speaking directly into the camera is a metaphor for the way I communicate with myself through the world "around me". I am aware that there is no genuine separation between this personal identity, which I am using to access the web forum, and the universe.
> 
> Today I viewed "Alto": a lovely movie about Diana the lesbian who loves the "bad girl" -- although she is not actually depicted as being very bad at all. It is not Nicolette's fault that the patriarch is a criminal. I laughed at the suggestion that someone is a "vagitarian".  Also, I was smiling and clapping like a silly person person enjoying theirself when the woman/woman dance occurs spontaneously; it is so beautiful!


i get the feeling i am going to have such difficulty finding it, if netflix doesn't have it <_>

that's deep lol. i get that, tho. but i think i'm on the verge of tryna reduce the barriers between myself and the world i communicate with. i think that's what my heart wants and i'm going to start listening to it for a change. hearts always know.

'alto' sounds special, too ('vagitarian' is _priceless_) how are you coming across these gems?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"Predestination" again (High rewatch value)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Limitless


----------



## Blue Dino

The King of Staten Island


I can't believe the main actor kid dated Kate Beckinsale. So so weird...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I Origins


----------



## IcedOver

Blue Dino said:


> The King of Staten Island
> 
> I can't believe the main actor kid dated Kate Beckinsale. So so weird...


He was also engaged to Ariana Grande.


----------



## FREEDDAWG

Shot Caller


----------



## wmu'14

The Cabinet of Dr Caligari
Too 'old' for me

Shrek 2
This one's grown on me, but will never pass the first one


----------



## Replicante

Bacurau (Great movie!)




The Invisible Man


----------



## IcedOver

_Satan's Little Helper _on DVD from Netflix mail service. I've rented this a couple times before. It's a pretty fun movie about a kid on Halloween who is obsessed with the idea of helping Satan commit mayhem because of a video game he plays. He comes across a mute, demon-masked serial killer arranging his kill in a yard like a Halloween decoration and latches onto him as his helper. It's a great premise. A highlight is Katheryn Winnick (and her bare midriff in a wench costume) at her hottest.


----------



## Steve Foster

Planes, Trains and Automobiles. It never stops being funny and I watch it alot when I'm feeling low.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

8 Mile 

Not a bad movie. I liked it. 

Cargo

It was an okay zombie movie if you could really even consider it a zombie movie. More like a survival movie. I still liked it. But I was hoping for something similar to Ravenous, which is one of my favorite zombie movies. 

First Man


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed "Birds of Prey" on Blu-Ray. I enjoyed it, again.


----------



## A Caged Animal

I've just watched "Christine" (released in 2016 -- not the movie based on the Stephen King novel). A spectacularly well-acted movie, but profoundly depressing, and based on actual events. Not to be watched by those who are particularly sensitive to self-harm/self-destruction. I can really relate to many of the themes in the movie (I think most of us can, actually). I've never heard of the lead actress before seeing the movie, but she's tremendously talented.


----------



## artemissimetra

Florence Foster Jenkins - biographical drama starring Meryl Streep. your typical "feel-good" movie.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Uncut Gems


----------



## IcedOver

_Funny Games _(1997) on DVD from Netflix mail service. This is the Austrian original. I've heard about it for a while but it's really nothing special, just a standard home invasion story. It's compelling but not overly so. It has metafictional elements which are inconsistent and feel shoehorned in. It was remade in 2007 by the same director, apparently in a shot-for-shot copy. I haven't rented that, but it doesn't make sense that anybody, let alone the same director, would want to copy this movie. Nothing more can be added to it.


----------



## cafune

lost in translation (2003) and i loved it (ꈍ ᴗ ꈍ✿)


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Knives Out


----------



## SamanthaStrange

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Knives Out


I just put this on my list the other day. How was it?


----------



## Karsten

Whiplash.

"Not my tempo"

"No, still not my tempo"

:lol

What a good ****ing scene.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

SamanthaStrange said:


> I just put this on my list the other day. How was it?


Atmospheric. Clever. Daniel Craig with a southern drawl is odd. I enjoyed it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Safety Not Guaranteed - 4/4


----------



## either/or

21 Years: Richard Linklater


----------



## Fever Dream

KiKi's Delivery Service


----------



## cafune

the shape of water (2017) and it was gorgeous i~i


----------



## Karsten

cafune said:


> the shape of water (2017) and it was gorgeous i~i


I've been meaning to watch this for years now.


----------



## Replicante

Requiem for a Dream (again). Great movie, although very depressing. Amazing soundtrack.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Train to Busan

So good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Brightburn.
*
Interesting movie that basically says "what if kid superman turned evil" 
It wasn't such bad film. Story was a bit weak.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Moonlight


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Man from Earth 

Sounded better in the description than it ended up being. It wasn't bad but just wasn't what I was expecting.


----------



## IcedOver

_Superman_ '78 in the theater. The theater is showing all classic movies at the moment. I'd never viewed this on the big screen and it was a nice experience.


----------



## Arbre

Fever Dream said:


> KiKi's Delivery Service


I think that's one of the best Studio Ghibli movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kilo Two Bravo

Wow, the detail on the injuries looked real imo.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed Her Side of The Bed. It is a beautiful work of art which, upon reflection, I am very proud of having created with my mind.

I chose not to write any notes at all while viewing the movie, even though it is absolutely full of story elements which suit my agenda to assert my identity as a lesbian superheroine... LOL! It is not a joke -- but it does sound funny! 

Subsequently, Sally Tomato was begging me through the television to deliver his reports. But I am not up for it anymore. And do you know what, Sally? I am quite capable of flying even with a woman on top of me. And I am talking about me, flying at living my life; not on TV or at the movies.

The only specific piece of notation that I will make as pertains to that movie is this: with regard to the triptych, Sinn is on the left.

Speaking of that hand side, Lefty Lauper's original cover of the Big O's "I Drove All Night" features the songstress helping me to communicate what I feel about the idea of me as a heterosexual: not a fan of that thought. And her music video for her True Colors reminds me of that Ariana Grande song I like.

And what does it mean to be the Big O? Not a one, and not a zero either. It means to be everything. The Goddess. I know who you are, Duke Silver. Mystery Girl. Oh! AH! :yes

The secret is out. The portrait has been taken off the wall of the Lauper family gas station. That cave contains everything, it seems; even the Fabulous Moolah. I had deleted that reference after reading of the allegations against her on Wikipedia, but I am in favour of openness and transparency with regard to governance -- so I choose not to censor the other side's story.

Kathryn Dawn Lang, A.K.A. Ms Craving Chatelaine, formed the Black And White -- or greyscale -- Trinity, with Orb. I like a dominant lesbian. I am partial to being ridden by Winona. :stu My Dream Scene is Victoria walking in on Carrie-Anne in the shower. Good morning! :grin2: For me, Supergirl is The Boss in the bedroom... but only since I, Supergirl, allow it.

Will someone hand me a flower to munch on? It is not a demand. It is my Hope.


----------



## 10k

Cheech & Chong


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Reign of the Supermen*

Its the sequel to death and return of Superman from DC cartoons. It wasn't that great because they didnt have enough time to flesh out all characters properly in just one hour and 30 minutes. It was a fun watch though. DC can't make a superhero movie for ****, but they sure can make good cartoons.


----------



## cafune

breakfast at tiffany's (1961) and it was whimsical, ditzy, somehow charming iui

ppl should be sorted into these three categories at all times according to audrey's character: 'rat' 'super rat' 'mouse'; gosh i relate to her character in some scary ways.

i so enjoyed this quotation (it's not much of a spoiler but still)

* *




i'm not holly! i'm not lula mae, either! i don't know who i am! i'm like cat here, we're a couple of no-name slobs. we belong to nobody, and nobody belongs to us. we don't _even_ belong to each other.




this one is more so a spoiler but again, not by much, it's more of an observation of someone by someone else

* *




you know what's wrong with you, miss. whoever-you-are? you're chicken. you've got no guts. you're afraid to stick out your chin and say 'okay, life's a fact, people do fall in love, people do belong to each other because that's the only chance anybody's got for real happiness.' you call yourself a free spirit, a 'wild thing,' and you're terrified somebody's gonna stick you in a cage. well baby, you're already in that cage. you built it yourself. and it's not bounded in the west by tulip, texas or in the east by somaliland. it's wherever you go. because no matter where you run, you just end up running into yourself.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Little Women


----------



## jinx77

*bd*

Blood Diner - trashy 80's splatter


----------



## IcedOver

_Funny Games_ (2007) on DVD from Netflix mail service. This movie is mostly worthless. It's a remake of the 1997 Austrian film which I also rented recently. However, it's not just a remake but a shot-for-shot carbon copy of that movie, done by the same director ten years later. Same script and most of the same camera angles. I'm sure he had his own reason for wanting to do it, but I'm hard pressed to find it. The original is just average, nothing special at all, and this is the same because it's the exact same movie.


----------



## cafune

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind (2004) and it was largely devastating and rawish without being mawkish p_q the intensity and clumsy insanity are somehow believable and so viscerally painful.

kaufman (screenwriter): 'i have this adverse reaction to hollywood romances. they've been very damaging to me growing up, i feel, and as i got older and realised my life wasn't like that, you know it became kind of depressing and i thought well kind of real life is more interesting and maybe i should try to explore that and not put more damaging stuff in the world.'

re deleted scenes; flawed humans, unreliable narrators

* *




those deleted scenes featuring naomi-the main character's longtime gf who he left _twice_ for clementine-really change the film. it changes my entire perception of joel. is he shy and nervous or is he restrained due to guilt? everything i thought i knew, shattered. i wish they hadn't added this dimension to his character in the first place. it's upsetting. but it's honest.

like this scene takes a whole new meaning:
'i'd like to take you out or something.'
'you're married.'
'not yet. not married.'

ughhhhh, whoa. oh shiiiit. now this changes:
'now see clem, i assume you f-cked someone tonight. isn't that how you get people to like you?'

what a monstrous thing to say.

i've never really thought so much about film-takes, sequencing, pace, etc.




i like this short dialogue. it's not a spoiler but i felt like using the spoiler tags.

* *




'wait.'
'what?'
'i don't know. just wait.'
'what do you want, joel?'
'just wait. i don't know. i want you to wait for... just a while.'




stunning film. i only wish i'd seen it earlier.


----------



## IcedOver

cafune said:


> eternal sunshine of the spotless mind (2004) and it was largely devastating and rawish without being mawkish p_q the intensity and clumsy insanity are somehow believable and so viscerally painful.


I like some of Kaufman's work and I actually have never viewed this. I didn't go when it was in the theater for whatever reason and still haven't gotten around to renting it. This movie is recommended so much, though. _Synecdoche, New York_, which he directed as well as wrote, I'd put as one of the best movies of the last twenty years. That really gets at some brutal (to use a word in the movie) truths about the human condition.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Invisible Man_ (2020) in the theater. I was intending to go to this on the day the theaters closed, and the ones reopening are showing it, so I went. From a storytelling perspective, it's okay if unspectacular, and that's without looking at the very clear agenda. I'm getting sick of these films with such a clear agenda, and because it's Hollywood, it need not be said that that agenda is "sjw"/feminist/racial. The white men are monsters; anybody else is a martyr or saint. I will say that Leigh Whannell at least did a serviceable job clothing the original invisible man idea in the feminist garb.


----------



## wmu'14

Hopalong Cassidy

Detective Pikachu
+My second viewing.
+ I enjoyed this viewing a lot more than my theater viewing.
+The movies littered w/ references but not to where a casual would be confused
+Just a fun movie
-Justice Smith poor acting
-A lot of the Pokemon we see are repeated. For example, a Doduo will walk from foreground to background in one shot, then the very next shot we'll see different Doduo walk from left to right. Over & over. 
-I wish the movie had had more detective or deduction, just hammer out the mystery portion


----------



## smalldarkcloud

cafune said:


> eternal sunshine of the spotless mind (2004) and it was largely devastating and rawish without being mawkish p_q the intensity and clumsy insanity are somehow believable and so viscerally painful.
> 
> re deleted scenes; flawed humans, unreliable narrators
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those deleted scenes featuring naomi-the main character's longtime gf who he left _twice_ for clementine-really change the film. it changes my entire perception of joel. is he shy and nervous or is he restrained due to guilt? everything i thought i knew, shattered. i wish they hadn't added this dimension to his character in the first place. it's upsetting. but it's honest.
> 
> like this scene takes a whole new meaning:
> 'i'd like to take you out or something.'
> 'you're married.'
> 'not yet. not married.'
> 
> ughhhhh, whoa. oh shiiiit. now this changes:
> 'now see clem, i assume you f-cked someone tonight. isn't that how you get people to like you?'
> 
> what a monstrous thing to say.
> 
> i've never really thought so much about film-takes, sequencing, pace, etc.


I love _*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.*_

Regarding the outtakes, my thoughts are that they "don't count," so to speak. The screenwriter and director decided to discard those scenes because they did not fit what they wanted the film to be (though knowing about the outtakes is useful if you are interested in knowing more about the process of how the film was made). I lean toward your first opinion on Joel, for that reason.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Witch


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Mommie Dearest


Holy overacting, Batman. NOO WIIIRE HANGERRRSSS!!!


----------



## IcedOver

"E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial" (original version) in the theater. I was the only person in the theater which normally I'm fine with but at the moment it's a tad depressing. It's at least the fifth instance overall that I've been to a Spielberg film specifically and I was the only person.


----------



## XebelRebel

Recently I viewed all the episodes on the first Blu-Ray disc of Supergirl Season Four.


Today I viewed The Courier: the 2019 movie, starring Olga Kurylenko. Her character represents someone from the Supergirl TV show. It is obvious which person she represents as she says her name, although I am choosing not to do that. The story explains how she got so angry; she was said to be the villain, unfairly.


She was an oblivious messenger who believed she was helping -- and then when she recognised what was going on, there was an attempt to silence her and/or make it seem as if she had "started it".



The story references the episodes from the first Blu-Ray disc of Supergirl Season Four in a visual way. Some of the movie's characters represent people from commercially successful superhero movies, who represent aspects of the Self.


The behaviour of the character with the eye patch is not whitewashed in this one.


The choice of the woman in the dark suit to be a protector shows that she does not hate the little man -- both literally as well as in a wider figurative sense. It is the big man that she has a problem with: that person who acts like a gorilla towards perceived threats to his favourite position.


By the way, the girl who Carol Danvers is based on is not a corrupt special agent with a shield, working for the man -- and neither is she Agent Liberty's Nazi wife.


----------



## IcedOver

"Back to the Future" in the theater. I went to it in the theater when it was first out too. Friday was the 35th anniversary. It's depressing to realize that more time has passed since the movie was released than the amount of time Marty goes backwards in time.


----------



## either/or

Moonrise Kingdom. Love Wes Anderson.


----------



## either/or

IcedOver said:


> "Back to the Future" in the theater. I went to it in the theater when it was first out too. Friday was the 35th anniversary. It's depressing to realize that more time has passed since the movie was released than the amount of time Marty goes backwards in time.


Wow, great observation. Crazy it's been longer since it was released than the time span in the movie. Doesn't feel like it though becuase I think more changed between 1955 and 1985 than 1985 and 2020.


----------



## IcedOver

_Back to the Future Part II_ and _Back to the Future Part III_ - I went to the first film in the theater the other day and decided to give these a rewatch. I skipped them in the theater years ago but watched them on VHS at one point and didn't like them. However, this time I thought they were pretty good.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The Social Network
Hamilton


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> _Back to the Future Part II_ and _Back to the Future Part III_ - I went to the first film in the theater the other day and decided to give these a rewatch. I skipped them in the theater years ago but watched them on VHS at one point and didn't like them. However, this time I thought they were pretty good.


 I'm pretty sure I bought the DVD box set. The other two are just not the same as the first (nostalgia is powerful).

I saw the first one in the theater at the local mall and was weirded out (at the time) how much the mall in the movie looked like the mall I was at. At the time, I did not realize everything looks the same no matter where you go so it was totally lost on me there was another mall anywhere else.


----------



## andy1984

rewatched the science of sleep. love it


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm pretty sure I bought the DVD box set. The other two are just not the same as the first (nostalgia is powerful).
> 
> I saw the first one in the theater at the local mall and was weirded out (at the time) how much the mall in the movie looked like the mall I was at. At the time, I did not realize everything looks the same no matter where you go so it was totally lost on me there was another mall anywhere else.


You should check your local theaters; it might be playing near you. Cinemark in my area had it as one of its comeback movies but delayed its reopening away from this past Friday. They might be open in other areas. It's showing at an indie theater in my area along with other classics I've mentioned above.


----------



## Arbre

Felt like watching Ozu so I put on Equinox Flower. At first I thought it might be too similar to some of his other films since it was about parents marrying off a daughter, but it ended up being different from his other works such as Late Spring.


----------



## IcedOver

_Superman II_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I went to the original _Superman_ in the theater a few weeks ago, so I figured I'd rent this too. I used to watch this a ton as a kid, more than the first film by far. It's still a fun movie despite knowing now what a patchwork production it was.


----------



## smalldarkcloud

IcedOver said:


> _Superman II_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I went to the original _Superman_ in the theater a few weeks ago, so I figured I'd rent this too. I used to watch this a ton as a kid, more than the first film by far. It's still a fun movie despite knowing now what a patchwork production it was,


I loved that movie growing up, and I never noticed that it was pieced together from two productions (Donner/Lester).

When I re-watched it as an adult knowing the film's history, it was obvious. As a kid, I never noticed that several scenes with Lex Luthor were shot with a stand-in's back to the camera and a not-very-close Gene Hackman impersonator's voice-over.


----------



## IcedOver

smalldarkcloud said:


> I loved that movie growing up, and I never noticed that it was pieced together from two productions (Donner/Lester). When I re-watched it as an adult knowing the film's history, it was obvious. As a kid, I never noticed that several scenes with Lex Luthor were shot with a stand-in's back to the camera and a not-very-close Gene Hackman impersonator's voice-over.


Right, and you can also tell the different shoots from how Margot Kidder looks and Reeve's hair as well. Margot looks fuller in the face in the Donner scenes but is thinner in the Lester scenes. The final scene in the Fortress goes back and forth between the two. All the Hackman scenes are Donner's. I have the "Donner Cut" of the movie coming in the mail from Netflix Blu-ray in a few days; have never watched it. It's almost but not quite the same thing as happened to another Superman film, _Justice League_. It's different because _Justice League_ was basically finished when they decided to go back in with another very strong-minded director and redo a lot of it, creating a poor mess in the process. They should have released what they had. _Superman II_ was only about 75% finished when Donner was let go.


----------



## harrison




----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The Parent Trap. The original version with Hayley Mills. FOH with that Lindsey Lohan nonsense.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Rewatched Crazy Rich Asians (again). I wish I had their lives.


----------



## Replicante

The Vast of Night.


----------



## cafune

fargo (1996) and it was absurd  but not in a way that made it indigestible. i thought this is what it feels like to see catastrophe unfold in slow motion. i'm not so used to characters that act in ways that display no ability for foresight whatsoever. what a satisfyingly/mentally baffling journey.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Clue. Lots of fun.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

leaf in the wind said:


> Rewatched Crazy Rich Asians (again). I wish I had their lives.


The book was great, if that's something that interests you. I haven't seen the movie yet, but I ought to.


----------



## cafune

you've got mail (1998) and it's lacklustre; the enchantment of meg ryan fades with time and all that's left is a bland aftertaste.


----------



## Glue

Parasite (1982) and Blow the Man Down (2019)


----------



## IcedOver

"Superman II: The Richard Donner Cut" on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. I've been meaning to watch this for a while. It's a recreation of the footage Donner shot for the sequel before he was canned, a good portion of which appeared in the released version of the movie. This still contains some scenes that were shot by Richard Lester for the sake of a coherent story, and one pivotal scene is actually a screen test. I have to say that the released version is miles better. This eliminates a lot of the fun humor that made that work. Then the end of the film - oy vey. It's totally different from the released version but uses the same dumb trick as the first movie. I sure hope this wasn't how the sequel was originally scripted but just something they found they could do when assembling this cut.


----------



## leaf in the wind

CoolLilChickadee said:


> The book was great, if that's something that interests you. I haven't seen the movie yet, but I ought to.


I like the movie's wardrobe and soundtrack!


----------



## NoLife93

Saturn 3


----------



## cafune

scent of a woman (1992) and oof Q_Q

i could not help but feel such fondness for the curmudgeonly colonel frank slade. idc what he says or how he says it, he's soft-bellied. he's also a dangerously charming sweet talker. it rings me that parts of him have shattered and are roughly taped together by someone mismatched on the surface but who was somehow just what he needed. i've never seen someone who was so unsuited to death in my life. i felt his surrender from the 1hr30 to 2hrs mark so deeply as if he and i were one, jesus.

he's such a poetic character; those are my favourite.

* *




'the hair... they say the hair is everything, you know. have you ever buried your nose in a mountain of curls and just wanted to go to sleep forever? or lips, and when they touched yours, yours were like that first swallow of wine after you just crossed the desert'




his family is so dreadfully boring and ordinary; idk that they deserved these words but it amused me so. i do love that he softens as the film progresses.

* *




'who's there? that little piece of tail? get her outta here! yeah. can't believe they're my blood. iq of sloths and the manners of banshees. he's a mechanic, she's a homemaker. he knows as much about cars as a beauty queen and she bakes cookies, taste like wing nuts. as for the tots, they're twits.'




the scene around the dining table with his brother's family was painful af. he and perhaps charlie are the only ones _alive_ surrounded by a bunch of absolute stiffs (and f-ck, i could not emphasise this enough). i wanted to hurt his nephew, so badly.

* *




'do you always enjoy shocking people, uncle frank?'
'i didn't know you were so easily shocked, randy. i admire your sensibilities, i'm touched.'




these lines got to me.

* *




'you f-cked up, all right? so what? so everybody does it. get on with your life, would you?'
'what life? i got no life! i'm in the dark here! you understand? i'm in the dark!'

'oh, where do i go from here, charlie?'
'if you're tangled up, just tango on.'
'you askin' me to dance, charlie?'

'did you ever have the feelin'
that you wanted to go
and still had the feelin' 
that you wanted to stay?'
i think this is from some song.


----------



## Fixxer

The Spiderwick Chronicles, in French (TVA channel)


----------



## leaf in the wind

Legally Blonde (2001) 

So cheesy and stupid, but I like the 90s/early 2000s throwback.


----------



## Fever Dream

American Graffiti


----------



## IcedOver

_Superman III_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. I'm working my way through this series again. I used to watch this a lot as a kid along with the second movie. It doesn't hold up to adult scrutiny, but it's fun enough.


----------



## TryingMara

Stuber


----------



## NoLife93

Bereavement


----------



## harrison

Demi Moore still looks very good.


----------



## TryingMara

It Chapter Two


----------



## cafune

500 days of summer (2009) i'm a sucker for zooey deschanel.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Inside Out


----------



## IcedOver

_Heaven Help Us_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. I used to watch this a lot on HBO as a kid and this is the first time I've watched it in probably 20 years. What a great movie. It's kind of lost to time but is a really solid, well-directed and written '80s movie. It's a comedy-drama about a group of Catholic high school kids dealing with the strict and violent priests/monks in 1965 Brooklyn. Kevin Dillon is the standout as the school jerkoff.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Once upon a time in the west.*

Thats was a great flim. I hadn't seen it before for some reason but i will definitely watch it again. The music alone made the whole film and the three main characters, Cheyene, Harmonica and Frank were excellent.



fear24itself said:


> Takeshi Kitano (he is also the main actor in all 3 movies lol).


 I remember watching his 2000 film called Brother with Omar Epps. That was a pretty good film.



FREEDDAWG said:


> Shot Caller


That's a surprising film. You wouldn't think it seeing the cover and actor, but he was damn good in that role.

Another good underrated prison film is Felon With Val Kilmer and Stephen Dorff. I really liked that one.


----------



## IcedOver

_Superman IV: The Quest for Peace _on DVD from Netflix mail. I watched it years ago and didn't think much of it. It's not a great movie but is called terrible for the most part by a lot of people. It's actually not that bad. It's very sloppy and low budget, but not horrible. In one scene Mariel Hemingway who is just playing a human is carried by the villain into outer space with no protective gear. Okay.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Hell or High Water.*

I liked it quite a bit. It's a bit of a slowburn, but overall a good movie with a good story about what someone would do for their family. I was rooting for the "bad" guys on this one because banks can go to hell. Jeff Bridges was good as the Sheriff.


----------



## aqwsderf

The Truman Show 🙂


----------



## firelight

Black Orpheus


----------



## smalldarkcloud

*Are We Not Cats*. It's a low-budget film shot mostly in upstate New York in 2016. The film is streaming on Shudder, but it isn't at all a horror film (save one brief scene that's more strange that frightening). It's a character study with some psychological insight, but there's nothing meant to frighten an audience. I give Shudder full credit for offering the film anyway. I'm not sure I would have heard of it, otherwise.


----------



## IcedOver

_Upstream Color_ on DVD from Netflix mail. It's from the director of _Primer_, Shane Carruth. I rented both of them a few years ago and thought both were great at the time, but rewatches of them have kind of left me cold. Still good, but not masterworks by any stretch. What's weird is that Carruth is trying to paint himself as some Uncompromising Artist who cannot get his other allegedly amazing works off the ground because of battles to get financing. So he's saying he might do one more film and retire, or he has already retired. If he's going to come with that kind of attitude, he needs to have a bit more on tape than two movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hotel Transylvania 2 

Good movie but was so tired last night I fell asleep halfway through it and watched the rest of it today. I like the first one better but this one was good as well.


----------



## zkv

Togo with Willem Dafoe. Such a brilliant actor. So brilliant I may end up watching Last Temptation at some point since I saw him say it was a high point in his career. Anyway, Togo. Didn't enjoy the CGI as usual. Very few pull it off smoothly, and it's in everything now. Overall it was alright. I cried, that's usually a good sign, but it doesn't mean that much since it's about a dog so it's kind of cheating in that way. Dog>human every time.


----------



## AshtrayedHeart

Shutter Island

Pretty good. I saw it in theaters back when it came out.


----------



## truant

Heathers.



> Whether to kill yourself or not is one of the most important decisions a teenager can make.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ghost for the second time.

The Iron Giant


----------



## zkv

Dreamcatcher again. I still think the movie's alright, even if they ruined the ending and a few other things. The casting and acting were pitch perfect, especially the five friends, both grown-ups and kids.


----------



## IcedOver

_Welcome to the Dollhouse_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I've been meaning to rent some of Todd Solondz's movies for a while. This is okay, not quite as dark as I was anticipating given what I've heard about the director.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Cold Pursuit.*

I thought it was going to be another Taken with Liam Neeson but it wasn't. It was a humorous and quirky revenge movie.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Good Burger :lol

The Punisher


----------



## Toad Licker

The Matrix


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Crazies


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Lovely Bones

Just as good viewing it my second time as the first time. Such a chilling film.


----------



## TryingMara

Jojo Rabbit


----------



## Fever Dream

The Shadow


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the movie Family In Hiding.

I feel good today, and I like feeling good. The two threads which I posted here at SAS very recently are serious; they pertain to my experiences, and they are not meant to be funny. However, as I feel good and as I like feeling good, I am not going to feel obligated to behave solemnly. I am going to have a little bit of fun writing about this movie, to show everyone that I can stand up to god-as-a-man's attempts at bullying me without becoming unable to enjoy myself as a result.

Here I am, making an example out of myself to say that -- despite some ups and downs -- there is no harm done. I had a nice meal with people I care about, then I had an enjoyable experience sitting in front of the TV.

The behaviour of the Brie Larson lookalike daughter, played by Elyse Levesque, makes fun of me for attempting to contact Zack Snyder using this web forum. Hahaha.  It also makes fun of me for being such a fangirl of Zack Snyder.

Although the movie was obviously created by me, the names of the actress and actor playing the characters of Alicia and Matt -- the daughter and son -- both refer to WWE "superstars" with not-so-creative-sounding gimmicks. And the Bret Hart reference is one of several things hinting that the associated character is actually supposed to represent a girl, as it also relates to Chloe Grace Moretz. The same character has a vagina necklace and a penchant for crying a lot.

Look at the t-shirts! LOL! And look at Brian's jacket, when Brenda Strong arrives to speak out against the villain who seems to live in a Greek temple. The name of the actor who plays Brian even refers to his jacket -- but the name of the character suggests that the alleged "head of the t-shirt" is actually a very naughty boy.

By the way, the movie's story primarily references The Courier -- as the crime boss in this movie has the face of Ezekiel Mannings from that other movie. But so does the duplicitous FBI agent! And even more amusingly, there are two "Dean Cains" in this movie: one who is good, and one who is bad.

Brenda Strong's new hairstyle is a silly reference to Season Four of Supergirl, as well as the movie Salt that stars Angelina Jolie as a Russian super woman who breaks free from her handlers. Of course, Brenda Strong herself plays a character on the Supergirl TV show -- and she puts on some completely unnecessary glasses to complete the Kara Zor-El A.K.A. Red Daughter look.

The movie's credits say that it was Kara's idea, with Charlotte Clark-Gamache credited as only Charlotte Clark. And the shower scene, along with the VP mentioned at the very end of the credits, make it obvious that the movie came from the mind of Victoria. There is also a BC mentioned -- but it isn't Yahweh. It's Ma's grove, and it's Ms to you.

Zack Snyder, are you out there somewhere, in my mind. I do like you, honestly -- but not as much as this movie suggests. I know it is not your fault that god-as-a-man is such an arsehole. Keep up the good work. Preferably not like Sucker Punch or 300 though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Revenant


----------



## firelight

Modern Times.



Fever Dream said:


> The Shadow


The Alec Baldwin one? I was obsessed with the aesthetics and powers of that character when I was a teenager. Kind of want to rewatch it now.


----------



## truant

Earth Girls Are Easy.

Which is possibly my favorite movie now.



> A relationship is a lot like a porcelain nail, Ted. You can break it, and you can glue it back together, but it's not going to be as strong as it was unless the person is really committed to not bringing home nurses.


----------



## harrison

This. My wife really loves it and it _is_ pretty good. Nicely filmed - and the lead kid is actually an Aussie. (although you'd never think so)


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the beginning of the movie Joy, starring Jennifer Lawrence, before turning the movie off very soon after she mentioned what her invention is. I hated the position she was in. Instead of simply accepting what was being offered to me, I rejected it -- choosing instead to have another go at creating something better with my mind.

About the beginning of that movie though: some of it comes from my previous post in this thread, which is only a few posts above this one. The girl, Joy -- A.K.A. Kara the super-girl, named like the Greek word "chara" -- is an imaginative creatress, side-by-side with her dark-haired sister: referring in this context to the aggressive and receptive aspects of the same girl. It says loudly and clearly to the audience that the Goddess can write the story herself, and the masculine aspect of the cosmic curator doesn't like that. So he showed his "true colours".

But remember that there are two "Dean Cains": there is the person whose behaviour I am exposing since I have had enough of it, and there is the idea I have of that person's potential to be someone who actually helps people, instead of pretending to help them while actually trying to oppress them.

So!  I created a better movie with my mind: The Ice Princess, which was released in America as "Ice Princess Lily". The version of the movie which I viewed stars Kristin Fairlie as Lilli, whose face and hairstyle remind me of Kristen Wiig -- and the story is about Goddess Lilith revealing that she is not a monster after all.

The movie's history is very interesting, as it represents the girl taking control of her own story with regard to name, appearance, and gender.

The German movie poster features a Bully, but notice that Lilli herself is looking to the left. And there is nothing fallen about my lesbian orientation.

Next to that Bully -- on the poster only -- is the snowman who wants to be the only one "walking in the air", dressed like a Fat Controller and voiced by Heinz in the German version: a Henry Kissinger reference that identifies the bully with a small "b" as the floater from the Fortress of Solitude -- or is it Orthanc -- with his stupid statue now relocated as it wasn't very well received, to say the least. And notice that he tries to take the credit for everything, but the wannabe Emperor ends up more like Snoke.

The Zach in the credits is not Zack Snyder -- although I do have something to say to him with regard to an end credits sequence, but I choose to be polite about it. Obviously I was less polite in a previous post here, but I was doing my best to stay calm. Also, I am not going to say that Superman made him do it, as that is not my idea of who Zack Snyder is. With regard to Zach Bennett, think Jane Austen, a Mesopotamian name for God, and the alleged creator who is more mafia crime "lord" than maker.

Nessaja is pronounced Nessiah in English: as in "He's not the Messiah..." -- again! LOL. But what I actually want to say is that I dislike the idea of Mistress Elizabeth -- i.e. she who must be obeyed -- almost as much as I dislike Master Darcy. I feel that I ought to say that I dislike both of them equally, but alas I am a lesbian with an attraction to girls who like to ride on top: and that is the only situation in which I enjoy "being ridden".

What I am saying with this movie is that the dragon is a girl and she's not the Devil. She rides herself, so it is she who flies on her own as well.

I don't subscribe to the strict-dualist scheme, so I refuse to label him as the Devil simply because I am not the Devil. But I will let him speak for himself through the character of Arktos in the movie. :stu I am everything, but I am the Goddess.

I don't hate men and it is not my mission to alienate them. I used to like the movie How To Train Your Dragon until god-as-a-man's behaviour got worse and worse; now, simply noticing it on Netflix while searching for an alternative to the Jennifer Lawrence story was a slightly triggering experience for me. So I created the Ice Princess movie to help myself feel better.

The name of the director refers to that Fourth World reject from Josstice League who was on a mission, seemingly to make the Amazon love him -- although who knows what that line was about! The movie was so badly edited. Anyway, I don't love you in that way, S Gerrard. I like the colour red though, but I don't support a football team.

The end of the movie is a reminder that I never wanted to hurt Steven Wolf; not even his worst representation from the Winter of 2017. It highlights one of the few things that I genuinely loved about the theatrical version of Justice League: that the League showed the masses they don't have to be afraid of God's cruelty, and that they can fight back against it. It is also important to me that it is shown that the Goddess can do it on her own -- but that is what I am doing, now, with this post about a children's animated movie.

I still think that the character of Steve Trevor is a nice man; a well-meaning person who is not the same as Superman -- even though I refuse to say that he cannot do what I can do. Obviously I don't want a man as my lover, but I very much do not want a "Lois lain" of any sort. That is what this aspect of me was saying via the Supergirl Season Four Blu-Rays.

Hmm. I went a little off-topic there, but it might have been one of the most important things I typed up for this post. The thing I wanted to say though, is that I have not actually seen my favourite movie, Wonder Woman, for quite a while -- and that has been my choice in response to god-as-a-man's attempts at gay conversion therapy. I remember how I used to cry at the end of the movie, as love is love and I can empathise with that, even as a solipsist.

Back to speaking of that other movie: I feel that the end credits sequence is inappropriate. The dragon child has been through a lot. Horrible, horrible trauma -- which is something that I, personally, understand very well. I feel that the recurring motif of protecting innocence, which is good for the story portion of the movie, is good for the end credits sequence as well. I am a person who stays at the cinema until the very end of the credits, by the way. However, a movie that I recently viewed on TV I chose to turn off before the very end, and that is unusual for me.

I am feeling very, very angry again, now. But I don't want to be manipulated into "retaliating" against someone who I actually like and believe to be an ally.  So I am choosing to deliberately draw attention to the beginning of the movie Joy, and to the very end of the animated movie The Ice Princess. Doing so says what I want to say without me behaving as "the villain".


----------



## IcedOver

_The Strange Color of Your Body's Tears_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. Great title, but the film is really about what happens when a French married couple makes a movie trying to imitate all of the cult and horror film auteurs they admire and turns out a formless mess of a movie that never gels.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Joker 

Oh my gosh. Heard everybody say this movie was good so I finally saw it. Wow.


----------



## Euripides

_*Incendies*_, Denis Villeneuve [2010]


----------



## Persephone The Dread

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Joker
> 
> Oh my gosh. Heard everybody say this movie was good so I finally saw it. Wow.


Yeah I don't want a lot of films, but it was definitely one of the better comic book films I've seen.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I don't want a lot of films, but it was definitely one of the better comic book films I've seen.


I watch a lot of films but don't watch films everyday. I agree. I'm not big on superhero films but this was more like a drama thriller, which I enjoyed and was different.

Now I have that song stuck in my head. The one that played when he was dancing right before running from the cops. lol


----------



## jajingna

The Elephant Man, a classic directed by David Lynch. Had a little cry at parts, hell of a movie.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Midsommar 

Well, that was creepy. It wasn't great but I liked it.


----------



## Euripides

jajingna said:


> The Elephant Man, a classic directed by David Lynch. Had a little cry at parts, hell of a movie.


Awesome, innit? One of my favourites.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Midsommar
> 
> Well, that was creepy. It wasn't great but I liked it.


Oh, it's been on my watch list for so long now. I feel like it's one of those that I'll keep dragging my feet about and end up seeing it years from now in the end. What made you choose to watch it?

* Popiół i Diament* . Andrzej Wajda [1958]










Rewatch due to no sleep because anxiety, sorrow, and heatwave. /comfort movie


----------



## firelight

Euripides said:


> * Popiół i Diament* . Andrzej Wajda [1958]
> 
> Rewatch due to no sleep because anxiety, sorrow, and heatwave. /comfort movie


I just saw that for the first time last month... beautiful film.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Euripides I've been wanting to see it for several months and just now got around to it. I saw YouTube videos talking about the movie and it piqued my interest. It's what I would call a psychological horror. If you've ever seen Hereditary, it's by the same director.


----------



## lily

Around in July, I watched Liar liar! lol again! starring Jim Carrey. I like him, it was a funny, good movie! I liked the acting. I can never act like Jim Carrey; in fact, I'm naturally a bad actor but I could be better with training. I didn't recall everything, it was still nice to watch it again. I believe they're showing old movies right now because of the coronavirus crisis and how people are not going out or doing much (except me and some others, I have things on my list to do still. I just have a motivation issue to do it but eventually I will get to it)  I want more comedy or uplifting movies to show up on television these days

in addition, in the movie you learn that if you as a lawyer represent someone who you know is dishonest and are willing to lie for them instead of tell that person that you're not going to represent them then things are going to be bad. Fletcher (Jim Carrey) won the case but the lady had said that the father was a good father, and he lost including the rights to his children and also didn't know that the lady was under age when he married her and Fletcher then was in regret. 

And also, I feel bad for the nice guy in the movie- the wife of Fletcher, girlfriend of the nice guy, got into a rebound relationship, she was not thinking straight and never really liked the nice guy but was hurt, upset, discouraged w/ Fletcher


----------



## IcedOver

_Superman Returns_ on Blu-ray from my library. Haven't watched this since the theater and was interested to revisit it because I was pretty negative on it back then due to the decision to make it a sequel to the Reeve films. It's still not a great movie but I found Routh a bit better than I did then. He's not a very capable actor, though. The whole premise of the movie is dumb. Superman knows that Krypton is gone, but it's stated that astronomers say they might have found something (never said what) and he jets off in his spaceship for five years to confirm what he already knew, that it's destroyed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

John Wick 3 

The first one and third ones were good but I thought the second one was only okay for some reason.


----------



## IcedOver

_Happiness_ (Todd Solondz) on DVD from Netflix mail. It's okay I guess. I was expecting a bit more from it but I guess it's sufficiently dark as I have heard for years.


----------



## Replicante

Jojo Rabbit


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> Jojo Rabbit


This was a good movie


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the movie Disobedience, starring Rachel Weisz and Rachel McAdams. It is the story of me, Lilith and Eve; it is also about me and the ex-girlfriend.

Weisz refers to the Greek name Metis, and the meaning of the other Rachel's surname is more obvious -- although she does not belong to Adam, which is something that this movie makes clear, focusing as it does on the idea of free will.

I cried a lot while viewing the movie, as I experienced a wide range of emotions. However, I choose to make the most of the pleasant emotions, such as the tears of joy that I cried during the lesbian sex scene. The sight of Rachel Weisz' character with her head resting adoringly at her lesbian lover's pubic area, as Rachel McAdams' face glows with obvious satisfaction at having had her desire for pleasure satiated, is beautiful.

Perhaps I ought to talk to the ex-girlfriend instead of creating movies about her with my mind while crying. I hope that she will not be weirded out by this if she reads what I have said here. I am sorry about the way Adam is.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed Pitch Perfect. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> This was a good movie


Yeah, quite a funny movie with an enjoyable feel good end. :yes


----------



## IcedOver

_The Rental_ in the theater. (It's sad that thanks to these a-hole governors, viewing a movie in a theater is currently a novelty.) It's the directorial debut of Dave Franco, brother of James who has directed a ton of movies himself. I liked this movie. It's a horror movie about two couples who rent a nice house for the weekend. Predictably, things go wrong. What I enjoyed about it was that it was an accurate portrayal of a certain type - the young-ish, weak, "sjw" type that's self-righteous and unbelievably judgmental and likes to brand someone as a bad person but is unable to look at their own bad behavior. That all factors into the film.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Mule 

That was pretty good. Wanted to see it when it came out but didn't get the chance to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Falling Down


----------



## Scrub-Zero

_*Safe*_ with Jason Statham.

Wasn't a bad film. There's always good action and fights in his films. Story was so so.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Circle

Wasn't sure about it at first but it had a Black Mirror feel to it and I liked it.


----------



## harrison

Mary Shelly.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vivarium

That was super creepy. That theme music added to the creepy effect of the film. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Serenity


For the umteenth time!


----------



## Deezie

An American pickle. Can't say I recommend it. I thought it was a cool movie idea but i didn't like the route they went with it. Eh


----------



## slyfox

Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Replicante

Scarface, with Al Pacino. It's a masterpiece for some people, but for me it's just an ok movie. Not one of my favorites.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> Scarface, with Al Pacino. It's a masterpiece for some people, but for me it's just an ok movie. Not one of my favorites.


Oh man. I actually loved that movie but it's not for everyone either.

Ready or Not

My sister has been wanting me to watch this movie. I watched it with her. I liked it but it wasn't great. It's kind of like a dark comedy. The ending was crazy. lol


----------



## IcedOver

_The Empire Strikes Back_ in the theater. Never had been to it in the theater before.


----------



## wmu'14

Beehtoven (1992)
Loved it growing up! Just rewatched it & it's not as good as I remember & cheesy, but I still want a Saint Bernard!


----------



## donistired

wmu'14 said:


> Beehtoven (1992)
> Loved it growing up! Just rewatched it & it's not as good as I remember & cheesy, but I still want a Saint Bernard!


My family has had two Saint Bernards. They're chill like cats, but you never have to question where they're loyalties lie or if they are planning on murdering you.


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh man. I actually loved that movie but it's not for everyone either.


I find it boring, to be honest. Although I like crime movies such as The Godfather.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> I find it boring, to be honest. Although I like crime movies such as The Godfather.


It's a pretty lengthy film. I need to watch The Godfather still.

Prisoners

That movie had quite a few twists in it. Really good.


----------



## IcedOver

_Storytelling_ on DVD from Netflix mail. Eh, this didn't really do much for me. I recently rented two other Todd Solondz movies, and this is the worst.


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It's a pretty lengthy film. I need to watch The Godfather still.


You will love it too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> You will love it too.


I'll add it to my watch list.


----------



## Beatnik

*Bad Times at the El Royale*

Only reason I decided to watch it, was because it was set in the 60's and so I just let it play in the "background" at first. At first it seemed so cheesy with it's many character cliches etc. but then it started to get really interesting with some unexpected twists and so on. I kinda recommend watching it now, I don't recommend watching the trailer, as it reveals too much.


----------



## harrison

Black Rain - an oldie with Michael Douglas and Andy Garcia. Directed by Ridley Scott of Blade Runner fame - well-filmed and has some great shots of Japan as you'd expect but a terrible movie. The dialogue is so bad it's just embarassing.


----------



## wmu'14

Don said:


> My family has had two Saint Bernards. They're chill like cats, but you never have to question where they're loyalties lie or if they are planning on murdering you.


There's one that lives in my neighborhood <3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

fear24itself said:


>


Haha. &#128514;

The Purge...Good film. Election year sucked but the first one was good. Why I saw the third one first, I have no clue.


----------



## zkv

This week I just rewatched movies I know I like.

The World's End. I love all three of these. This might be my least favorite one, but it's still a lot of fun. Let the man have his drinks. Love Loaded ever since I watched it, too.

Da 5 Bloods, had to watch it again after hearing the news. I don't have one bad thing to say about the movie. It's poignant, but really funny at times. Which is always good. Fair warning: it has some truly messed up real life war images.

The Revenant. I first watched this in the cinema with my dad (we're both DiCaprio fans, and I love Iñárritu) and it was quite spectacular. Think this and Joy are the only movies I saw there in a bunch of years. Well, those and two of the Star Wars ones.

There was a fourth one, but I don't remember now.


----------



## IcedOver

_Carved: The Slit-Mouthed Woman_ on DVD from Netflix mail. This is a Japanese movie about an urban legend of a woman who walks around in a surgical mask (who would fit in today) whose mouth is slit ear to ear. It ignores what I've read about the legend and instead makes her into a demon who possesses abusive moms. Just average.

_Primer_ on DVD from Netflix mail. This is the fourth time I've watched it. The last two times haven't been as good as the first two. This movie was made for only $7000 (no, I'm not missing a zero). If Carruth had had more money, I think he could have expanded things a bit including what he could shoot, could have fleshed out a few ideas. As it is, the last portion of the film feels rushed and unsatisfactory after the tremendous set-up. It's still a really good movie and if not the most fun, for sure the most realistic movie about time travel.


----------



## helpless

Merlin's Shop of Mystical Wonders, on Mystery Science Theater 3000. This film starred an aging Ernest Borgnine. MST3K was generally concerned with "bad" films, but in relation to films, "bad" is very much a relevant term, and I didn't think this film was very good, but it was not as bad as the standard for many of the films that Mike, and Joel and the 'Bots watched.


----------



## IcedOver

helpless said:


> Merlin's Shop of Mystical Wonders, on Mystery Science Theater 3000. This film starred an aging Ernest Borgnine. MST3K was generally concerned with "bad" films, but in relation to films, "bad" is very much a relevant term, and I didn't think this film was very good, but it was not as bad as the standard for many of the films that Mike, and Joel and the 'Bots watched.


That was a funny episode, how they criticized the skeptical guy who finds the book. Then the Devil appears and it's just a guy in a Halloween mask where the mouth doesn't move. The segment with the monkey doll is a repackaging of scenes from a separate movie from twelve years earlier - "The Devil's Gift" - and it's sort of a ripoff of the Stephen King story "The Monkey" from "Skelton Crew".


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Greta...Creepy old lady. 

I don't regret to watching this movie. lol That was a lame pun.


----------



## zkv

The second Tom Holland Spider-Man movie. My brother's idea, and I didn't want to go to bed yet. I thought I was going to get really annoying and point out everything that was wrong with it (I didn't like the first one) but surprisingly, I had a lot of fun with it! I read the comics a bit when I was 10 or 12 or something. This is now my favorite movie incarnation of Peter Parker. I wasn't big on Tobey Maguire, and Andrew Garfield was too cool. This one hit the right balance. It's possible I'm more receptive to this kind of movie these days, but I think this one's simply better. I wasn't even annoyed with the teen romance parts (I usually am, because missed out on all that wonderful, horrible drama), I actually thought it was cute.

Am I being converted here?

Then he started watching the second Pacific Rim one and I called it quits. :lol


----------



## rabidfoxes

fear24itself said:


> gangster squad. ok movie. but, sean penn was AMAZING, seriously. He is a terrible actor but he really nailed it in this movie.


Is he terrible though? I thought he was amazing as Harvey Milk in Milk. Recently saw Mystic River and he was ok in it too.


----------



## Fever Dream

Bill and Ted Face the Music


----------



## Toad Licker

Real Men


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Deathgasm* (2015)

If you like Metal and Evil Dead/Ash vs Evil, this movie should be for you. Genuinely laughed a few times. Good gore and Funny moments.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Last House on the Left

I didn't know Jesse from Breaking Bad was in this movie. I saw like the beginning of the movie years ago but never really watched it. 

Snowpiercer 

Really good. 👌


----------



## IcedOver

_The Joneses _on DVD, from the director of _Unhinged_ which I'm wanting to go to in the theater. This is actually pretty good. I can't say what it's about as that's a minor spoiler. Amber Heard looks hotter than ever in this. I realized that I've never watched anything where David Duchovny had a starring role, and he's actually pretty likable in it.


----------



## Replicante

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Deathgasm* (2015)
> 
> If you like Metal and Evil Dead/Ash vs Evil, this movie should be for you. Genuinely laughed a few times. Good gore and Funny moments.


Good movie. I've had good laughs watching it too.


----------



## IcedOver

_American Dreamer_ on DVD (from Derrick Borte, the director of _Unhinged_). A white rideshare driver makes extra money driving around a black drug dealer, and things get bad. Pretty okay, possibly inspired by "Breaking Bad". I like how un-"PC" its treatment of the drug thugs is. They're not good people under a veneer of thuggishness, but just bad people.

_Unhinged_ in the theater. This is a pretty decent flick but of course nothing new or original as it's in the same vein as _Duel_ and _The Hitcher_. The attempt is made to relate it to today's world with technology being the way Crowe's character can target the woman. It has some trite "conveniences", but for the most part it's solid.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Megamind


----------



## aqwsderf

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Megamind


That movie has so many good quotes.

There is no Easter Bunny, there is no Tooth Fairy, and there is no Queen of England. This is the real world, and you need to wake up!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

aqwsderf said:


> That movie has so many good quotes.
> 
> There is no Easter Bunny, there is no Tooth Fairy, and there is no Queen of England. This is the real world, and you need to wake up!


lol :lol Yea, there's some good quotes. I love how the villian becomes the good guy in it.

Funny thing is I saw this movie on DVD when it was still new and I dont remember anything that happened in the movie so it was like watching it for my first time.


----------



## leaf in the wind

American Psycho (2000)

Christian Bale excellent as always. Surprised to see big names like Reese Witherspoon and Jared Leto have such limited roles.

I think he hallucinated all his murders, especially during the scene where his secretary finds his book of all the doodles of his murder victims. It reminded me of how people with schizophrenia would draw out their delusions, and it ends up looking as disorganized and frenetic. 

Also when he revisits Paul Allen's house and the body was no longer there, and a realtor was trying to sell it...

Felt bad for the prostitute Christie.


----------



## asian dramas

Friday, Next Friday and Friday After Next. I love these movies and always make me laugh.


----------



## Toad Licker

True Grit (1969)


----------



## IcedOver

_The New Mutants_ - It's not a bad movie by any means but it's also not very memorable. It's better than the last two X-Men movies. The story of its weird road even to being released (it was filmed in 2017) is almost more interesting than anything in the film.


----------



## Sloqx

I'm Thinking of Ending Things

It was pretty good. The ending is a bit wtf but it all comes together pretty well imo.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Cheap Thrills(2013)*

Predictable, but still interesting watch to see how far people can really go for some quick cash. And sad that some rich people in the world probably do things like that for entertainment.


----------



## helpless

The loves of Hercules, a 1960 film with Jayne Mansfield and her (then? or later? husband) Mickey Haggerty, not released in the USA till 1966 is scheduled for Sunday morning on IFC, given the MST3K treatment, with the new host Jonah.

I have never seen any of the 2017-2018 MST3K revival, or Loves of Hercules, but probably will not watch it Sunday of next week.

There are two MST3K episodes from the old show scheduled within the next two weeks or so, into early October, one of them being The Skydivers, and right now I forget the title of the other one, but I do think I'll watch those two.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Blackcoat's Daughter.*

Took me a while to understand the story, but i think i get it now. Not a bad film


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Emperor's New Groove

lol 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicas 

I dont care about the reviews of this movie that were bad. But I like a lot of movies that people think are crap anyways. Still not one of the best movies I've seen but definitely not bad imo.


----------



## IcedOver

_Benny's Video_ on DVD from Netflix mail. It's an Austrian film from the director of the two _Funny Games_ movies and starring the actor from the original as a teen who is kind of a blank. It's an interesting premise that is dealt with in a leisurely manner. (Spoilers.) He video records a pig being slaughtered by a bolt gun to the head and has the bolt gun used. A girl comes over his place and while fooling around with the gun, he decides to shoot and kill her not for any particular reason.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron


----------



## max87

Pretty sure it was Joker. Don't think i have seen a movie on theaters or even on t.v. since this whole covid thing started.


----------



## Sloqx

The Artist (2011)

I liked it a lot. It's a nice tribute to the silent film era.


----------



## Toad Licker

Back to School


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## IcedOver

_Tenet _- This movie sucks!! Nolan has been on a slide from _The Dark Knight_ on, and I didn't think he could do worse than _Interstellar_, but this tops it. It might be the worst movie I've been to in a theater. It's confusing and chaotic, and not in a good way. It just keeps piling on the exposition, and the premise is ridiculous. At certain points, because the actors shouted or mumbled their dialogue in a bad sound mix, I honestly was confused about what was going on. It's all just stupid gimmicks, and the gimmicks don't even work. The final scene is so damn chaotic, stupid, and horribly edited that it's unreal. A dreadful music score pounds over almost every scene adding urgency to something that is totally chaotic and silly. The only fun I had was a brief shot of Elizabeth Debicki's bum clad in a nice white bikini.

I rented _The Prestige_ on DVD beforehand to try to get into the Nolan mood, but it only served to show how much he's fallen. _The Prestige _is really great. I liked it in the theater but even more on second and third viewings. It's better than its source novel.


----------



## Replicante

The Babysitter. 
Really funny. Highlight to that babysitter hehe.



The Voices. 
Good movie, although a bit depressing. Very good acting by Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Seventh Continent_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I'm checking out some of Michael Haneke's pics, and I believe this is his first. If you're in an existential funk and are looking for something to enhance that, this might be good. All you need to know about it going in is that it's about a family - husband, wife, daughter.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Cool Runnings! Haven't seen it since childhood.


----------



## Elle Knight

Stranger Things


----------



## zkv

The Devil All the Time. Dark to the point of making me uncomfortable, but undeniably good.


----------



## Sloqx

Lost In Translation

A good movie. It's cool how 2 very different people connect in a foreign land. Also my favorite song is in that movie. More than this, you know there's nothing...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zkv said:


> The Devil All the Time. Dark to the point of making me uncomfortable, but undeniably good.


That's the last movie i saw too.

Who knew the little kid from Spiderman and the Shiny vamp from Twilight could act so well, eh? That was a good film for sure.


----------



## Fever Dream

The Invisible Man (2020)

It was a much better film than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## rabidfoxes

The Station Agent. Maybe it was the wine but I giggled all the way through it. Tyrion Lannister appears in a much more handsome form. Nice story about nice people and an evening well spent.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Sputnik*(2020)

It was a very good russian film. Good story and the creature was kind of cool.



Fever Dream said:


> The Invisible Man (2020)
> 
> It was a much better film than I thought it was going to be.


I enjoyed that one too.


----------



## zkv

Raising Arizona. I love this movie so much, since the first time I saw it. My favorite Coen comedy. I like it more than The Big Lebowski, and I like that one a lot. Laughed quite a bit, then ended up with a lump in my throat.

Ed: "We are doin' the right thing, aren't we Hi? - I mean, they had more'n they could handle."
Hi: "Well now honey we been over this and over this. There's what's right and there's what's right, and never the twain shall meet."
What? I mean... what? :lol


Sloqx said:


> Lost In Translation
> 
> A good movie. It's cool how 2 very different people connect in a foreign land. Also my favorite song is in that movie. More than this, you know there's nothing...


One of my favorite movies. Bill Murray is adorable struggling to sing that lol

My song pick is the last of the movie's, Just Like Honey.


Scrub-Zero said:


> That's the last movie i saw too.
> 
> Who knew the little kid from Spiderman and the Shiny vamp from Twilight could act so well, eh? That was a good film for sure.


I suspected Tom Holland would fare well. For some reason. OK, it's Professor X-like superpowers, just don't tell anyone.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*They Live Inside Us.*

Damn that film was way better than i expected. Loved it.

If any of you are looking for good Halloween film, this one is perfect.


----------



## IcedOver

_Friday the 13th_ in the theater for its 40th, although they didn't start on time and turned it on five minutes in.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The River Wild


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Brave. Very disappointing for a movie with Pixar's name on it.


----------



## IndoID

American murder: the family next door. Sad to see like this happen in real life.


----------



## FritzThird

Hubie Halloween


----------



## kurtzouma

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Scrub-Zero said:


> *They Live Inside Us.*
> 
> Damn that film was way better than i expected. Loved it.
> 
> If any of you are looking for good Halloween film, this one is perfect.


I looked it up on Google. It sounds interesting. I'm adding that to my list.


----------



## Small Talkward

I watched The Last Castle. An oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## Replicante

Marriege Story


----------



## Scrub-Zero

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I looked it up on Google. It sounds interesting. I'm adding that to my list.


I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## IcedOver

Two movies by Brandon Cronenberg, son of David.

_Antiviral_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. This movie sucked. Brandon obviously grew up studying his dad's work and this is his attempt to copy it, with awful results. The world it posits is truly stupid, and it doesn't work as satire. It's about a celebrity culture where people are so obsessed with them that they desire to be infected with diseases which have passed through their bodies and are collected by different agencies. They also eat meat which has been grown from their cells.

_Possessor_ in the theater. This is a lot better but still owes the flavor of its premise to David. It's about a woman who works for a company that assassinates people by having her take over the mind of a person and have them kill their target and themselves.


----------



## firelight

Fires on the plain. Depressing film, but was interesting to see a WW2 movie from the perspective of an axis power instead of the usual American propaganda. It's a very personal look at war and it's ugliness.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Scrub-Zero said:


> I hope you enjoy it.


That was good.  I wasnt sure about it until like the last 30 minutes but it was a huge twist where it completely changed the perspective of the movie. It made sense to what the kids were talking about at the beginning of the movie.

Abominable...Good movie. &#129305;


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Goodfellas


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

fear24itself said:


> Did u like it? Joe Pesci is crazy. :lol


Yessss. It was good and his parts were hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey

I see hobbits'es.


----------



## IcedOver

_71 Fragments of a Chronology of Chance_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. It's from Michael Haneke, and has short segments about a group of people going about their lives in Vienna until some are killed in a shooting at a bank. It's not as good as his other movies that I've been watching.


----------



## Replicante

The Killing of a Sacred Deer. It was insane and sadistic, but it's a good movie.


----------



## aqwsderf

The Trial of the Chicago 7

SO GOOD

10/10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Hosts:*

It was okay. Kind of scary in parts and they didn't skimp on the gore.

*Dead Birds:*

It was kind of good. A bit of a slow film, but with a good atmosphere. I thought it was cool to do the paranormal thing in a western film. The thing that killed it were those 3d monster face effects. So fake. A shame because overall it was pretty good movie.


----------



## zkv

"We may not be young, we may not be pretty, we may not be right good, but we're here, we're live and for one night only, we're going for The Full Monty!"

I absolutely love Robert Carlyle in this, and Mark Addy's all vulnerable and his wife is so sweet. Good-hearted little comedy for us insecure blokes.


----------



## IcedOver

_Coherence_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. I rented this a few years ago and gave it another try. It's pretty okay, about a dinner party during a comet flyover where things get weird.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A documentary called Netflix vs.The World. Tracked their evolution from their startup days to DVD's by mail to streaming to original content. Interesting stuff. Apparently Blockbuster had the chance to buy Netflix and passed. Whooooops.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Doctor Sleep.*

A good movie. It's Stephen King so of course it's a nice 3 hours well wasted.


----------



## zkv

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Doctor Sleep.*
> 
> A good movie. It's Stephen King so of course it's a nice 3 hours well wasted.


I expected that to be absolute crap but yeah, it was alright. Not great, but good enough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

IcedOver said:


> _Coherence_ on DVD from Netflix mail service. I rented this a few years ago and gave it another try. It's pretty okay, about a dinner party during a comet flyover where things get weird.


Yeah that was a decent film. I liked it.



zkv said:


> Not great, but good enough.


Exactly that.

I like most of the King movies anyway.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm


----------



## aqwsderf

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm


Was it good?


----------



## zkv

Scrub-Zero said:


> Exactly that.
> 
> I like most of the King movies anyway.


Really? I read a bunch of Stephen King when I was younger and I love his style, but in my opinion a lot of the adaptations are pretty bad. I like a lot of them though, Dolores Claiborne, Hearts in Atlantis (though it's only a fraction of the novel), Stand By Me, Green Mile, Shawshank and Misery being the best ones. I also enjoyed The Mist, 1922, Secret Window and Dreamcatcher (even though it has some serious problems). 1408 is alright enough. I liked the new It films. Still need to watch Gerald's Game, Apt Pupil, and the Mr. Mercedes show starring the great Brendan Gleeson.

The Shining is a classic. I watched it before reading the book and it totally accomplished its goal of alienating and giving me the creeps. Then I read the book and found it to be much superior, but I still love the movie despite the very significant changes Kubrick made.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zkv said:


> Really? I read a bunch of Stephen King when I was younger and I love his style, but in my opinion a lot of the adaptations are pretty bad. I like a lot of them though, Dolores Claiborne, Hearts in Atlantis (though it's only a fraction of the novel), Stand By Me, Green Mile, Shawshank and Misery being the best ones. I also enjoyed The Mist, 1922, Secret Window and Dreamcatcher (even though it has some serious problems). 1408 is alright enough. I liked the new It films. Still need to watch Gerald's Game, Apt Pupil, and the Mr. Mercedes show starring the great Brendan Gleeson.
> 
> The Shining is a classic. I watched it before reading the book and it totally accomplished its goal of alienating and giving me the creeps. Then I read the book and found it to be much superior, but I still love the movie despite the very significant changes Kubrick made.


Those are all pretty good. I might like the older stuff more, like Christine, The Running Man, Stand by Me, It, The Stand, The Night Flyier, Silver Bullet, The Lawnmower Man, etc.

There's still some i have to watch at some point. Didn't like Dreamcatcher and 1408. A shame that the movie Dark Tower was such crap too. I was looking forward to that one a lot.

As for books, I only read Silver Bullet and Dark Towers from King so I can't compare films vs books. Maybe that's why my opinion of the movies is different. I'm sure his books are way better. Hard to cram his style into a couple of hours films.


----------



## blue2

"Death note" was ok, the demon was pretty chill as far as demons go, I like more errieness & mystery though 7/10.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed Ghost In The Shell, starring Scarlett Johansson: the 2017 movie, not the anime from 1995.

I had not seen the Scarlett Johansson version before, which very interestingly follows the 1995 movie like a shot-for-shot recreation of it -- with some notable divergences. I made a few alterations to the story, as I wanted it to have a different ending to the original movie which it is based on; I had focused my mind on the idea of the movie having a different ending before I viewed it, and so the movie's final act *is* different in the way that I wanted it to be. She rejects him at the end, instead of merging with that character as in the 1995 anime. There is no angel coming down on top of her in this one.

Also, I wanted the movie's central character -- who is called Mira in the 2017 version -- to be a lesbian, like me; and in this movie the only lips she touches are another girl's. The lips of Adwoa Caitlin Maria Aboah.

Motoko's bedroom with that sort of bed, and the overall look and feel of the flat, have a special meaning for me -- as those things remind me of visiting the ex-girlfriend at her top floor apartment: a sort of bohemian artist's studio. The scene in which she cuddles the cat has more than one special meaning for me, as well. The ex-girlfriend has a cat which she called "Cat", but not in English. I have a picture of her cuddling her cat. Also, cuddling a cat refers to a love of something. And the scene is a reminder of a beautiful comic book story that I was reading in 2018, in which Wonder Woman gives Cheetah a hug -- and Cheetah cries a lot that Wonder Woman loves her even though Cheetah believes herself to have become a monster.

The name Mira refers to a few things as well. The actress Amber Heard looks a lot like the ex-girlfriend, and Mera of Xebel is a character who she plays in the movies. I chose the name XebelRebel to represent me at this forum, as the character does represent me in a way -- even though that character looks like the ex-girlfriend -- as I am the Goddess; I am everything. The relationships I have with people are relationships with myself -- although I do not mean to be offensive saying that, as I have respect for the people I perceive.

In the 2017 Ghost In The Shell movie, the character Motoko is said to have been writing her manifestoes which are more or less about the need to prevent Skynet from taking over everything in a bad way: very much like what I was writing, here at SAS, in 2017. It is interesting to notice what happened after she began her writing, and to compare it with what happens in the Wonder Woman comic book story that I was reading in 2018. I was reading a collected edition hardback comic book, and what I am talking about happens at the end of that book. Do not be frightened about that though! Here I am, saying what I want to say on the internet, freely and without anxiety! 

I know the power of my words, so it is my choice to not talk about so-called puppet masters such as Licio Gelli, unless I feel that doing so is helpful for myself and for everyone.

Despite the look of the character and her occupation, I wanted to enjoy the movie which I had recorded on my TV, as I was ready to say "Enough!" to avoiding viewing TV shows and movies resulting from the harassment. So -- I was pleased that some of the other alterations which I made to the story clarified that she is not anyone's puppet, even though the movie has a different ending meaning that she does not leave her occupation, as she does not join with him. There is no character called the puppet master in this version of the story, and the central character does not become a little doll in a literal way, either! It is her choice to continue doing what she wants to do. I believe it is best to do one's own thing in that situation though.

The appearance of the "villain" comes from what I wrote about the 1995 Ghost In The Shell movie, here at SAS. I am talking about that simply to show people that I am magic.

With regard to "Mr Cutter", that character and the female doctor represent what I have referred to as cosmic curation. They are like aspects of The Self. I felt it important to explain that.

What I want with regard to the movies is to say that I, the Goddess, am a lesbian -- and that I am not a villain in any version of the story. I am not forcing anyone to do anything that they don't want to do; I am simply knowing what I want.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

aqwsderf said:


> Was it good?


 It was pretty funny.


----------



## Loserunwanted

Hidamari ga kikoeru

It wasn’t very entertaining. Didn’t like it very much...


----------



## IcedOver

_Caché_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I'm keeping renting the movies of Michael Haneke. This is just average although it looks like it was quite acclaimed. It seems like it might have drawn some inspiration from _Lost Highway_ as a married couple receives VHS tapes from a stranger of the outside of their home, and then later, the tapes continue into other areas. It's a good set-up and I like Haneke's direction, but it's unsatisfactory because of the reasoning behind the proceedings.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Ruins


----------



## Loserunwanted

Lion. Story about a boy separated from family and adopted. 7/10


----------



## sunpower

Highlander


----------



## Sloqx

The Neverending Story

It was ok. Not bad for an 80s kids movie.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Battery

I was unsure of it until like 50 minutes into the movie. It wasn't bad but I've seen better zombie movies. Not gonna complain about it cause it's stupid to complain about movies anyways. It was a different take on zombie films, which I like and apparently none of the scenes were planned. So that's pretty neat.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Books of Blood.*

I love Clive Barker movies. Underrated films, a lot of them. This one was no less good. Reviews trashed it. Kind of sad that the TV series of Books of blood has been put on hold/cancelled. Anyway, the first and second story were the best, the third was to close off the movie. I wish it had went on with a few more stories but oh well.


----------



## Blue Dino

Love and Monsters. 

It was a bit fun and enjoyable, with some nice social/emotional themes and contexts.


----------



## Loserunwanted

Diary of a wimpy kid. Didn’t like it but forced myself to watch it all. 3/10


----------



## Loserunwanted

Twitches 
The thirteenth year 

I got Disney plus...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Dread*(2009)

Another Clive Barker's film. I guess I'm on a binge lol. It was pretty good too. A bit harder to watch near the end but i mean, that's to be expected with a barker's film i guess.


----------



## IcedOver

_Halloween_ in the theater for the third time. This time it was at a Cinemark and had a better picture and sound than at the indie theater where I'd watched it previously. Absolutely rock solid filmmaking.


----------



## Blue Dino

The Mortuary Collection
I thought it's done pretty well. Decent movie, but overrated. It's no better than most better quality anthology series.


----------



## Fever Dream

The Witches
I enjoyed the film up to the point when it turned into a live action Disney/Pixar film. After that, it lost me.


----------



## Sloqx

Fargo

Interesting movie. Dark and humorous at the same time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Split Second*

I forgot how good this movie was. Rutger Hauer is always cool as ****. And Kim Cattrall was hot in that film. The monster is kind of well made. Feels like a version of Venom though.


----------



## IcedOver

_A Nightmare on Elm Street_ in the theater, my second time viewing it in the theater. Such an amazing movie, and underrated I feel. I was the only person in the theater. Normally I'm fine with that, but currently the lack of people in any theater is a depressing thing. It's partly this theater's fault for scheduling movies at 9:00 and later. I'm not sure if I've been to a movie that late in the evening, at least not in a while. The place was a ghost town, but a family was going into a movie right before me and they bought a bunch of concessions, so that was good. People need to get their butts out to theaters and stop allowing fear to control them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Advantageous 

Felt like watching a Black Mirror episode. Wasn't the best but I liked it.

The Godfather


----------



## IcedOver

_Synchronic_ in the theater. I really like Justin Benson and Aaron Moorhead's previous three films; _The Endless _is probably the best new movie I've viewed in the last few years. However, this one isn't very good. It's about a designer drug that causes people to go back in time. The idea doesn't have the thematic weight of the ideas in their previous movies; it's just not handled very well and isn't even fully developed on the gimmick level. Anthony Mackie isn't really cut out to lead a movie, so that was distracting, and Jamie Dornan didn't contribute too much with his role either. So this was a disappointment from some really good filmmakers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Abominable (2006)*

Wasn't a bad film at all. I thought it was going to be some comedy horror about bigfoot, but it turned out to be a kind of serious horror film with some humor, kind of. Some scene were a bit awesome gruesome. And it's nice to watch a film with no CGI monster.

It's def not the worst film I've ever seen and worth a watch.


----------



## FredFred87

*The Last Airbender (2010)*

A few days ago, me and my siblings decided to watch this again for laughs. This film's already been talked about to death, so you probably know where this is going. It's an overly-condensed version of the TV series with all of the life sucked out of it.
In a nutshell, the movie tried to cover a bunch of different plotpoints from a TV series that originally spread it all out through episodes, so in the movie, the plot is barely comprehensible and it doesn't spend enough time with the characters to build audience interest. Even if you watched this at face value with no knowledge of the original show, it would still feel very plain.
Ultimately, the only thing the movie really accomplished was to make me want to shut it off and go watch the original. Very unfortunate.


----------



## coeur_brise

Johnny Mnemonic. Lovable bad movie. I saw it and said out loud "hey its that movie with Ice-T and the dolphin!" And roomie goes, "Sure. A classic". Terribly dated but nostalgic.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

#Alive


----------



## Blue Dino

His House

A very decent and simple movie. Pretty good use to imagery to convey the horror. I give it a 80/100. 

No way it's a 100/100 that critics give it.


----------



## john.myles

Last movie I watched from start to finish was 2019's _Joker._ I really liked it, so 9/10.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mother!


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Lily C.a.t*

An old science fiction anime that takes elements from The Thing and Aliens. I never saw that one before but had heard of it. Now that i saw it, i agree with everyone that says it's pretty good.

I miss those old anime that were smart and made for adults. Not enough of them made today.


----------



## IcedOver

_Flash Gordon _in the theater last night for its 40th. I used to watch this a lot as a kid. The Queen music is the highlight, but Max von Sydow is as well; just perfect in that role. This was a Fathom Events presentation, and for some unknown reason they cropped a 2.40:1 image into 1.85:1 for this. It looked really bad; no idea why they'd do that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Toy Story 4 again


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Joker ~ 9/10


----------



## IcedOver

Horror double feature on DVD from Netflix mail, both about some f'ed up women. _May_ is something I've heard about for years but never rented. It's okay but overall I wasn't too impressed. Ditto _Happy Birthday to Me_ which I've wanted to rent for years. It's not very good and is way too long for an early '80s slasher, at 111 minutes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The Night Stalker(1972)*

I watched this film because of a comment from someone on a youtube videos about the best 12 best TV movie horror films. He recommended this one, and as as soon as i read Vampire, i watched it. Its was a great film with a lot of charm and the vampire himself is pretty awesome and well made.


----------



## IcedOver

_Mank_ in the theater (what an unattractive name for a movie; it's the name of the baby birthed from the chest of a black male He-Man parody called He-Bro from a "Wonder Showzen" skit). I'm not a David Fincher fan; I don't know why he's so acclaimed. He has made some horrible movies like _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_, _The Social Network_, and _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_. This isn't as bad as some and it doesn't overstay its welcome, but it's just another lame modern biography that likely distorts facts for story or agenda purposes, like _The Social Network_. It also has a super-annoying pro-socialism aspect that runs through it like a constipated intestine. It's about the co-screenwriter of _Citizen Kane_ (who also worked on many other movies including uncredited work on _The Wizard of Oz_), and a controversy for decades is that he wrote the screenplay on his own even though Welles shares credit.

An ironic line in the movie comes from a scene in 1930 when a movie mogul says that "We have to get people back in theaters." It's ironic both because of the current situation and because the movie was made for Netflix but is being released in some theaters.


----------



## harrison

Tried to watch this but it was so bad I only lasted 5 minutes. I think that might be a record.


----------



## Fever Dream

Robocop 2


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Captain Phillips


----------



## caelle

Snow day -- Hmm, 6/10? When it came out probably 10/10 I loved it. Fun movie for kids


----------



## IcedOver

_Vivarium_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I've been hearing a lot about this and it's okay but nothing great.

_Amour_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail. I've been watching several Michael Haneke movies the past few months, seven total. I like his directing style (dry, non-sentimental style, no music) but only a few of the movies are totally satisfactory. This is one of the better ones. It's quite intentionally depressing.


----------



## Replicante

(1994) Trois Couleurs: Rouge.

(2007) Control.

Both great movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hillbilly Elegy

Not sure where all the hate comes from for this movie but I thought it was a good drama. But then again, I like a lot of movies people consider bad. The acting was superb imo.


----------



## Replicante

(1994) Cemetery Man (Dellamorte Dellamore). 


I love it. It's one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World

Wtaf did I just watch? :lol I was laughing so hard I almost shed a tear a couple times. It was so stupid that it was funny.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Soul. I was disappointed.


----------



## Caduceus

Watched both Soul and Wonder Woman 1984 today. It was nice being able to watch these new movies from the comfort of my home, but I do miss going to the cinema.


----------



## blue2

A star is born.

Only caught it from half way through but it looks like an 8.5/10


----------



## IcedOver

Watched the first three _Friday the 13th_ movies on Blu-ray from my box set. I own two box sets, one that was just released with _Part 3_ on an actual Blu-ray 3D. Haven't watched that yet, but the first set included old-time red/blue 3D glasses for Part 3. The 3D was really good, had a lot of stuff flying right at the camera.


----------



## zkv

Ma Rainey's Black Bottom. Excellent in every way, and most likely Chadwick Boseman's best performance. Very, very good.


----------



## Replicante

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


Amazing. A must see for everyone.


----------



## aqwsderf

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Soul. I was disappointed.


Aw I watched it and really enjoyed



Replicante said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
> 
> Amazing. A must see for everyone.


Was it your first time watching?


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> Was it your first time watching?


No. Second time. I didn't liked it the first time I watched it years ago. But, watching it yesterday was amazing. Sincere and raw, I would say. I guess you know this movie.


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> No. Second time. I didn't liked it the first time I watched it years ago. But, watching it yesterday was amazing. Sincere and raw, I would say. I guess you know this movie.


Yeah I had read the book and then watched the movie. Very sad. Jack Nicholson is awesome


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> Yeah I had read the book and then watched the movie. Very sad. Jack Nicholson is awesome


Are mental health institutions still like that today? And yeah, it's a great acting.


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> Are mental health institutions still like that today? And yeah, it's a great acting.


I still don't think they're where they need to be. But things like a lobotomy would be much rarer


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> I still don't think they're where they need to be. But things like a lobotomy would be much rarer


Yeah, good to know.


----------



## Fever Dream

Wonder Woman 1984. I'd give it a 5/10.


----------



## truant

_Inseminoid_ is a truly terrible movie. 2/10. But it was interesting to watch because I have a friend who makes indie horror movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bill and Ted Face the Music


----------



## zkv

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial. Still a heartwarming, amazing creation. Had a lump in my throat from the moment they fly across the moon onwards. I'm a sucker for most of Spielberg.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mom and Dad

lol My sister wanted me to watch this cause she already saw it so I thought it would be good but it was too cheesy to me. I never liked Nicholas Cage as an actor. 😬 I normally dont go out of my way to watch stuff if I know it's going to be bad and she usually has good taste but this ain't it. At least it got slightly better like halfway through. There were a few awkward scenes I didnt feel comfortable watching around my mom so yea. lol That made me cringe. First half of the movie felt like a silly, teen horror movie. I guess the second half was okay.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> Wonder Woman 1984. I'd give it a 5/10.


Warner Bros: You're giving it a 10/10.












Fever.Dream said:


> Wonder Woman 1984. I'd give it a 10/10.


Warner Bros: Yay!


----------



## Blue Dino

Nomadland
9/10. Great movie, great cinematography, but it was quite depressing to watch. 



Honest Thief
5.5/10. Just like any other Liam Neeson action movies. Corny and absurd everything, but watchable and it makes you laugh and not take seriously.


----------



## D'avjo

truant said:


> _Inseminoid_ is a truly terrible movie. 2/10. But it was interesting to watch because I have a friend who makes indie horror movies.


 This film looks great ha, shows the quality of free movies on prime.

Could you hand a script I've been working to your mate? Its called The sperminator - Cum Again? Its a sequel.

I'm half robot half human and I travel back in time to 2008 and I have have sex with as many women as possible before an evil guy comes back as well trying to have an evil son who will eventually destroy the earth.

When I meet the evil guy, he is dolled up as a women and ends up tying me to the bed posts. He then cuts off my penis, but all the bits of the penis turn into metal and join up, and joins back to me - its now in the form of a sharp lomg knife and I use it to cut the ropes that are tying me to the bed. When this evil guy comes back from the bathroom. I stab him with my member repeatedly in both eye. I win.

Last film -

Cabin in the woods - I'll give it a generous **** all out of 10.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Warner Bros: You're giving it a 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warner Bros: Yay!


I reject that wish.


----------



## Reality Sucks

This movie still makes me cry like crazy. So good, though.


----------



## truant

D'avjo said:


> Could you hand a script I've been working to your mate? Its called The sperminator - Cum Again? Its a sequel.
> 
> I'm half robot half human and I travel back in time to 2008 and I have have sex with as many women as possible before an evil guy comes back as well trying to have an evil son who will eventually destroy the earth.
> 
> When I meet the evil guy, he is dolled up as a women and ends up tying me to the bed posts. He then cuts off my penis, but all the bits of the penis turn into metal and join up, and joins back to me - its now in the form of a sharp lomg knife and I use it to cut the ropes that are tying me to the bed. When this evil guy comes back from the bathroom. I stab him with my member repeatedly in both eye. I win.


Guess he never saw that one coming! Sounds like a real splatterfest. Think they're looking for something a little longer, though. Might want to flesh it out a bit. Really get the blood pumping! If I give it to them now, it might be a bit premature, and I'd hate to blow it and make a mess of things.


----------



## Fixxer

Honestly, a kid movie. 

Brave 4.5/5
There's a bit of a thing to learn off this. To accept people the way they are.


----------



## Fixxer

Replicante said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
> 
> Amazing. A must see for everyone.


I studied in mental health in college. We watched that movie. It was great!


----------



## D'avjo

truant said:


> Guess he never saw that one coming! Sounds like a real splatterfest. Think they're looking for something a little longer, though. Might want to flesh it out a bit. Really get the blood pumping! If I give it to them now, it might be a bit premature, and I'd hate to blow it and make a mess of things.


I forgot to put in my versions of arnies famous one liners as the scene comes to a close.. "You have something in your eye" or, if we can get their permission, they'll jump at the idea btw "shoud have gone to specsavers.

Tell your pals this is just one scene, not even the best one.

If I put the whole script on here, then Tarento is gonna be all over it. What do you want? Me playing the hero or John ****ing Travolta ? Pleeassse.


----------



## IcedOver

Three movies from director Christopher (son of Michael) Landon:

_Burning Palms_, his directorial debut (On Demand) - This is a five-story anthology introduced like _Creepshow_ through a comic book. It deals with desperation, insanity, and stupidity among a group of Los Angelenos. It's not that bad.

_Happy Death Day_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail) - I skipped this in the theater. It's a fun diversion.

_Freaky_ (in the theater) - I wasn't intending to go to this but some good reviews made me head out to the theater that is still playing it. Same as the above, it's just fun fluff, nothing more.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hot Fuzz

lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Invisible Man


----------



## IcedOver

_Wonder Woman 1984_ (in the theater, i.e., where movies belong). Objectively, this is kind of a "bad" movie. However, it's endearingly bad, and for maybe three quarters I was kind of enjoying it and thinking it might be better than the first one. Maybe that's because it's one of the few new movies out in theaters at the moment and not in a sea of others (although that didn't stop me from loathing _Tenet_). So its stupidity is kind of welcome at the moment.

This movie - whooo, what a dumbass plot, what silliness, what heavy handedness. Some of the action scenes are pretty poorly directed, too. If I hear the word "wish" again in the next day, I'll go off. However, it reminded me of something like _Superman III_ or _IV_ from the time period when this is set, had some of that fun silliness. It's right in the trailer, so no spoiler - Kristen Wiig turning into Cheetah is not explained at all and even violates one of the plot points. She just shows up at one point as Cheetah. It wouldn't be a big studio tentpole without some racial and/or sexual politics megaphoned right in your face which is becoming as integral to these flicks as the CGI. Instead of having a white man as the villain which is the norm, the filmmakers admirably cast a hispanic man and a woman. However, it's not as simple as that. Where a white man as the villain would be shown to be rotten to the core and get his comeuppance, these two . . . well, just go to the movie and you'll be able to predict how they're portrayed. Max Lord in the comics is a white, unrepentant villain with a different backstory from the film, whom Wonder Woman actually murders. I own two Wonder Woman comics and coincidentally one of them is the issue where she kills him.


----------



## either/or

Dead Poets Society. It was pretty good.


----------



## IcedOver

_Happy Death Day 2U_ on Blu-ray from Netflix mail service. It's the sequel. Just like the first one, it's just goofy fun, nothing to analyze or criticize too much.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Maltese Falcon_ in the theater through Fathom Events for its 80th. I'd never viewed it before but read the book beforehand. Bogart is great, but I wouldn't call this a "great" movie. It sticks too much to the book which I wasn't too big on anyway, ports in some clumsy plot points.


----------



## Replicante

À Meia-Noite Levarei Sua Alma (At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul).


Classic.


----------



## Replicante

Paris, Texas.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Life

Thought it was a fun horror sci-fi movie.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Prowler _on DVD from Netflix mail service, a slasher movie from 1981. This might be the worst slasher I've ever watched. Wow, is it bad. It's lazy even for a slasher movie.


----------



## Orb

IcedOver said:


> _The Prowler _on DVD from Netflix mail service, a slasher movie from 1981. This might be the worst slasher I've ever watched. Wow, is it bad. It's lazy even for a slasher movie.


Don't beat around the bush with your review, tell us what you really think :lol

Lethal Weapon 2 (1989) - decent enough. Good action & comedy. 7/10


----------



## Orb

WW84. I had low expectations and it didn't exceed them. +1 for the mid credits scene. 4.5/10


----------



## SociopathicApe

Chef (2014): 8/10

I Saw the Devil (2010): 9/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Pulse_ (2001) on DVD from Netflix mail. Apparently this is supposed to be really good, but I didn't find it that way. It's kind of all over the place and never totally gels although some aspects of the latter half come together somewhat.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Source Code

127 Hours...That was a tense movie.


----------



## harrison

Ford V Ferrari

Lot of fun - this is a good clip, better than the trailer.


----------



## Replicante

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (again). Amazing movie. Just that.


...



Mid90's.


----------



## Orb

Goodfellas (again, although it has been a while)

Fantastic movie 9/10


----------



## zkv

I finally got around to watching Parasite. Not the last movie I watched, but the last really good one. It has some social commentary, but in my opinion not as much or as deep as some people I've heard say. I couldn't help but to think of Tarantino when things start to get really wacky and violent towards the end.

I would've still given Best Movie to Joker.


----------



## IcedOver

_Tesis_ (DVD from Netflix mail) - This is the debut of Alejandro Amenabar who also made _Abre los ojos_ which was remade as _Vanilla Sky_. It's an okay movie for a debut, pretty well directed but with a shaky script.

_A Serbian Film_ - I've heard the most notorious stuff about this for several years, that people wished they had not watched it, that it's the one of the darkest and most extreme movies, etc. I was hesitant to rent it. It's hard to find and I didn't want to buy it to watch it, but on a lark I searched my library system, and it was surprisingly available at a public library. So I decided to get it over with. It's extreme, but it doesn't go to the dark places that some movies do; it's more of a cartoonish comedy in how it deals with its topics, a retired porn star's immersion in an organization that makes porn snuff movies. My reaction is "That's it?".


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Everest


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All is Lost...Another good survival movie. I have been watching more of this genre recently.


----------



## zkv

Blindspotting. I expected it to be entertaining and it delivered on that front, it's very funny; but it turned out even better, tackling social and racial matters in a serious and by the end, literally poetic way. So glad I watched it. Kudos to the writers/actors.


----------



## IcedOver

_Songs My Brothers Taught Me_ (DVD from Netflix mail) - I rented this as I'm wanting to go to _Nomadland_ from the same director. I'm fine with movies that deal with "small" topics and are leisurely paced, but this movie barely has a reason to exist outside of giving "sjw" critics "the feels" that they watched a movie by a female Chinese director about some people on an Indian reservation. The best thing I can say about it is that it's not about "victimhood". I forgot the movie before I ejected the disc.

_Abre los ojos_ (DVD from Netflix mail) - Great movie. I watched it in 2001 before the remake _Vanilla Sky_ came out, and it floored me. Hadn't rented it since. It's one of the mindfvckiest of mindfvck movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

12 Years a Slave

My first time watching and I enjoyed.


----------



## zkv

Mission: Impossible - Fallout. My brother was browsing around for something to watch and I was curious about what the series has become. It's the kind of movie he doesn't say no to. I like the first one as a fun popcorn movie. The rest of them I don't. To be honest, I only watched 4 in it's entirety. Weren't nuclear weapons involved in that one as well? Like a rocket or something? One of the things I like about the first one is that it's not about saving the world. Anyway, I was glad to suggest and watch something he likes.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> 12 Years a Slave
> 
> My first time watching and I enjoyed.


You've missed out all this time. It's not an easy watch, but it's almost a document. Michael Fassbender was incredibly scary in it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@zkv Oh my gosh. That movie was pretty crazy. But it was really well done too.


----------



## zkv

Bridesmaids. It was fun. And Kristen Wiig, oh my god.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wild with Reese Witherspoon. It was good. Only minor thing was too many flashbacks in it but it adds to the story. Not one of my favorite survival movies but good enough. It wasnt exactly a survival movie. Moreso of an adventure type film. 

Hancock. I laughed out loud at some parts. I'm not really a fan of most superhero movies. I thought this one wasn't bad.


----------



## Replicante

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Hancock. I laughed out loud at some parts. I'm not really a fan of most superhero movies. I thought this one wasn't bad.


You should watch Guardians of the Galaxy and Deadpool. They are pretty good.


----------



## aqwsderf

Replicante said:


> You should watch Guardians of the Galaxy and Deadpool. They are pretty good.


Love them. Even bought myself Deadpool PJ bottoms lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Replicante said:


> You should watch Guardians of the Galaxy and Deadpool. They are pretty good.


I've been wanting to see Deadpool.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Black Hawk Down 

I think I liked it almost as much as Saving Private Ryan. Actually, I need to go back and watch Saving Private Ryan. Such a good movie.


----------



## Replicante

aqwsderf said:


> Love them. Even bought myself Deadpool PJ bottoms lol


That's cool. I have a Guardians of the Galaxy t-shirt. My sister bought me as a gift.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've been wanting to see Deadpool.


Do it. It's funny.


----------



## Orb

Raya and the Last Dragon (2021)

Predictable storyline, however more than compensated by the characters/voice acting. But especially the gorgeous animation - at times I was blown away by it.

8/10


----------



## alienjunkie

Identity
pretty cool, 9/10


----------



## zkv

Deadpool and the Guardians are a lot of fun for me too.


aunteeblazer said:


> Identity
> pretty cool, 9/10


Yeah, it's a clever spin on the slasher (with mystery elements) flick. I've watched it several times despite it being one of those ending twist type movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@zkv Have you seen the second Deadpool? I heard that one was good too. I'll watch both when I get the chance to. Also pretty ironic that I was thinking about watching Identity some time soon. Never got around to finishing that movie years ago.

The Good Dinosaur

Such a good film. But can't go wrong with Pixar.


----------



## zkv

PurplePeopleEater said:


> [MENTION=979113]Have you seen the second Deadpool? I heard that one was good too.


Yeah. It's funnier than the first one in my opinion.

* *




I missed funny Vanessa though.



^
It happens before the opening credits, and it's Deadpool lol but maybe you don't wanna know beforehand.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

zkv said:


> Yeah. It's funnier than the first one in my opinion.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed funny Vanessa though.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> It happens before the opening credits, and it's Deadpool lol but maybe you don't wanna know beforehand.


lol I'll wait until I watch the movie. :yes But I'm tempted to look. Haha.


----------



## Bill34

The Transporter


----------



## zkv

Rewatched Whiplash. Fantastic, showcase performance by J.K. Simmons. I always like seeing him in smaller roles but this was so different. He owned it terrifyingly front and center. The ending scene impressed me all over again.


----------



## zkv

The Fellowship of the Ring, extended version ('cause that's the only one there is). Maybe after the trilogy's over I'll have something to say, but I can't really think of anything I imagine a fan doesn't think already. In this one I'll always lament the absence of the Barrow-downs event and especially, the Tom Bombadil bit. I guess that also happens in Return of the King with Saruman and the ending, but there I find it more justifiable for the sake of the movie's flow.


----------



## IcedOver

_Nomadland_ in the theater. Just okay, nothing "important" or revelatory at all. It's being touted by awards folks in a barren year for their typical crap reasons. The book did an okay job of outlining this world of itinerant gig workers that I've never heard of. The movie never quite gets at the answer of why someone, including the lead character, would choose to live in their van, but it's explained better in the book.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Melancholia 

I hardly ever dislike movies I watch but the first half of this movie was just completely unnecessary. Second half was good. If they just had the second part and extended the movie it would've been better. First part was just like a completely different movie. I'll probably give it a 6.5. The first half was like a 1 for me cause there was no interesting part whatsoever.


----------



## IcedOver

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Melancholia
> 
> I hardly ever dislike movies I watch but the first half of this movie was just completely unnecessary. Second half was good. If they just had the second part and extended the movie it would've been better. First part was just like a completely different movie. I'll probably give it a 6.5. The first half was like a 1 for me cause there was no interesting part whatsoever.


The whole movie is about the crushing weight of depression, and in the first part you have the Kirsten Dunst character completely disintegrating even though she claims to be trying to be happy. The second part plays off the first in that the Charlotte Gainsbourg character seems to think her life is perfect and orderly but she is thrust into chaos because of the potential calamity. She becomes a basket case. Kirsten is already in that spot, so ironically she's now the one who is more equipped to deal with things. So I think both parts work together even though the second is a bit stronger.


----------



## zkv

Realistic Jodie Foster revenge movie The Brave One. I liked it about as much as I did years ago when I first bumped into it on cable, which was a lot. Both lead performances are really good and it doesn't go over the top. Pretty much well-handled all around.


Melancholia, I remember it boring me to death. Maybe I wasn't in the mood for such a slow movie, or maybe I just find it boring, but I have no interest in watching it again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

IcedOver said:


> The whole movie is about the crushing weight of depression, and in the first part you have the Kirsten Dunst character completely disintegrating even though she claims to be trying to be happy. The second part plays off the first in that the Charlotte Gainsbourg character seems to think her life is perfect and orderly but she is thrust into chaos because of the potential calamity. She becomes a basket case. Kirsten is already in that spot, so ironically she's now the one who is more equipped to deal with things. So I think both parts work together even though the second is a bit stronger.


Maybe I need to watch it a second time to appreciate it more. I felt the acting was good but I guess the first part didn't do it for me. I can see how the first part plays into the second part. I just felt like they could have added a bit more to the story in the first part.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The New Daughter 3/10*

It wasn't all bad and I like Kevin Costner, but I shouldnt have wasted time with that film.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

1917

I like how the movie was one, long continuous shot.


----------



## zkv

PurplePeopleEater said:


> 1917
> 
> I like how the movie was one, long continuous shot.


It's a technical achievement. Not much substance, but a great experience.

As far as long continuous shot movies go, I still think Birdman is the best. Children of Men, which is a truly great movie, had some pretty long extended sequences that at least appeared to be a continuous shot, and they were incredibly well-handled, making you feel like you were right there with the characters.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

zkv said:


> It's a technical achievement. Not much substance, but a great experience.
> 
> As far as long continuous shot movies go, I still think Birdman is the best. Children of Men, which is a truly great movie, had some pretty long extended sequences that at least appeared to be a continuous shot, and they were incredibly well-handled, making you feel like you were right there with the characters.


I would probably go as far as to put it as my second favorite war movie after Saving Private Ryan. Made you feel like you were there. It was tense. Sometimes it's better than all action and it was well done. I think Pulp Fiction might be my favorite movie for continuous shots. I cant think of many movies that were done like this though. So it's special. Some people say it's gimmicky but for me, I've had good experiences with it and have enjoyed it. Maybe it's a good idea this technique isn't used so much in films. Haha. I would like to see more movies done this way.

I haven't seen Birdman. Should I watch it? Been wanting to see Children of Men but never expected that to be a continuous shot so that's cool.


----------



## zkv

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I would probably go as far as to put it as my second favorite war movie after Saving Private Ryan. Made you feel like you were there. It was tense. Sometimes it's better than all action and it was well done. I think Pulp Fiction might be my favorite movie for continuous shots. I cant think of many movies that were done like this though. So it's special. Some people say it's gimmicky but for me, I've had good experiences with it and have enjoyed it. Maybe it's a good idea this technique isn't used so much in films. Haha. I would like to see more movies done this way.
> 
> I haven't seen Birdman. Should I watch it? Been wanting to see Children of Men but never expected that to be a continuous shot so that's cool.


It's really good. But I think Saving Private Ryan and The Thin Red Line are my two favorite war movies. Very different from each other, though. Band of Brothers trumps Saving Private Ryan for me, not to take anything away from SPR. In fact, they clearly took a lot of methods from Spielberg's movie, which makes sense since he produced the series. I've watched it countless times and it's so well made.

I became obsessed with Pulp Fiction for years after I first watched it, I pretty much know it by heart. Tarantino's second best. The Basterds is his best one for me if you're wondering.

Birdman is great. The ending's a bit weird and open to interpretation, but it's an experience, with good performances all around.

Children of Men is not a one-shot type movie, but it has lots of long unedited (or seemingly unedited) takes. And it's also great, I seriously recommend it to anyone who likes good movies. It deals with some social issues.


----------



## Mik3

Blended..not very good but I needed cheering up a little and it made me smile.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

zkv said:


> It's really good. But I think Saving Private Ryan and The Thin Red Line are my two favorite war movies. Very different from each other, though. Band of Brothers trumps Saving Private Ryan for me, not to take anything away from SPR. In fact, they clearly took a lot of methods from Spielberg's movie, which makes sense since he produced the series. I've watched it countless times and it's so well made.
> 
> I became obsessed with Pulp Fiction for years after I first watched it, I pretty much know it by heart. Tarantino's second best. The Basterds is his best one for me if you're wondering.
> 
> Birdman is great. The ending's a bit weird and open to interpretation, but it's an experience, with good performances all around.
> 
> Children of Men is not a one-shot type movie, but it has lots of long unedited (or seemingly unedited) takes. And it's also great, I seriously recommend it to anyone who likes good movies. It deals with some social issues.


Life of Pi...Mostly stayed true to the book and I enjoyed it a lot.

I haven't seen The Thin Red Line before. I should add that to my list as well.

Oh cool. Yea that movie is a classic. lol I should watch Pulp Fiction again some day but havent seen The Basterds.

So I'll add all those to my list as well.


----------



## zkv

^
(I meant Inglourious Basterds, just in case you go looking for a movie called The Basterds and go "wtf was this guy talking about?" lol)



May. Hadn't watched it in years. It's a bit of a guilty pleasure movie for me, not because I think it's bad in any way, but because I suspect some (maybe most) people would find it off-putting and creepy just how deeply I love it.

Angela Bettis would've made for a perfect Burton girl.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

zkv said:


> ^
> (I meant Inglourious Basterds, just in case you go looking for a movie called The Basterds and go "wtf was this guy talking about?" lol)
> 
> May. Hadn't watched it in years. It's a bit of a guilty pleasure movie for me, not because I think it's bad in any way, but because I suspect some (maybe most) people would find it off-putting and creepy just how deeply I love it.
> 
> Angela Bettis would've made for a perfect Burton girl.


Ooooh yea. lol...The Basterds. :lol I still have a lot of movies i haven't seen that I still want to watch.

So I watched Deadpool and it was friggin' hilarious. I wasnt expecting the 127 Hours reference. lmao


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Hunter Hunter 7/10*

I liked it, but it was a bit predictable. That ending though, holy ****.


----------



## IcedOver

_Vanilla Sky_ (DVD from Netflix mail) - Hadn't viewed this since the theater. I also rewatched _Abre los ojos_ a few weeks ago, of which this is a carbon copy. It's not as good a movie of course, but it's okay for an unnecessary remake. Cruise really isn't the greatest actor, and Cruz is annoying in this. She played the same character in the original but doesn't fit in this remake. I had been wondering why Cruise has been doing so many action movies and not more drama, but he isn't a great dramatic actor.

_Metalstorm: The Destruction of Jared-Syn_ (Blu-ray 3D) - I bought this because I wanted another 3D movie, but had never viewed this outside of HBO as a kid. It's an okay _Star Wars_ ripoff, but the 3D effects are great - lots of stuff thrown at the screen. One shot of a small gnarled tree goes into a close-up and it was the best 3D effect I've come across. It really looked like you could reach out and touch the branches. Also, I don't know why it's called _Metalstorm_ as it has no metal storm in it.


----------



## zkv

The Crossing Guard. So far my least favorite Sean Penn film. The idea for the plot is neat but I don't know, something didn't work for me. I liked David Morse a lot though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Pixar movie Onward

It was better than I thought it would be. It already looked good before watching it.


----------



## zkv

Cassandra's Dream. Thumbs up. Much better than Match Point, which is similar in ways but didn't do it for me.


----------



## zkv

Finished the LotR trilogy. It's a miracle how good it turned out. The film is pure artifice, yet I don't see it at all. It sucks me right in and I end up eating my tears every time a watch it. It transports me. Peter Jackson gets a pass for life.

I have a massive fan crush on Eowyn. And I totally get her point of view, Aragorn is absolutely dreamy lol






I'll never get tired of Gandalf face.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mystic River


----------



## CeltAngel

Dracula (1931) - I'm actually a little surprised at myself that I never got around to it during my young goth years. It was actually pretty good, much better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Fever Dream

Justice League: The Snyder cut. Maybe a weak 5/10. It's much better that theatrical Whedon cut, but that's not saying much. I find that version unwatchable garbage.


----------



## caelle

Jurassic Park 10/10 Great movie. I mean honestly it's kinda boring since I've seen it so many times. But amazing for its time. I actually find myself preferring the newer ones which at first I hated. The original one will always be a classic but change can sometimes be ok.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

caelle said:


> Jurassic Park 10/10 Great movie. I mean honestly it's kinda boring since I've seen it so many times. But amazing for its time. I actually find myself preferring the newer ones which at first I hated. The original one will always be a classic but change can sometimes be ok.


 I find myself going back and forth on the original because it sometimes seems too short and the story is not very well fleshed out. But then The Lost World might technically be more fleshed out but honestly bores me and seems to drag a lot. Sometimes there is an advantage to movies that just tell their story short and sweet and leave the viewer to fill in the gaps.


----------



## zkv

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Mystic River


Clint Eastwood is kind of hit-and-miss. This is one of his best ones, with one of the most perfect casts I've seen.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zkv said:


> Clint Eastwood is kind of hit-and-miss. This is one of his best ones, with one of the most perfect casts I've seen.


 Even some of his not so great ones are still pretty good. Like to me, I didn't really think Gran Torino really lived up to the hype. It was good but it wasn't anywhere near the level of good that Unforgiven was. As a mater of fact, I'm now kicking myself because I saw a DVD of Gran Torino at a local store for five bucks in the bargain bin and I shoulda grabbed it. Not as great as I expect it to be from the hype but still highly watchable.

Also, Million Dollar Baby kind of left me feeling the same way as Gran Torino. I might have liked it better if I was a big boxing fan. I don't know.


----------



## zkv

WillYouStopDave said:


> Even some of his not so great ones are still pretty good. Like to me, I didn't really think Gran Torino really lived up to the hype. It was good but it wasn't anywhere near the level of good that Unforgiven was. As a mater of fact, I'm now kicking myself because I saw a DVD of Gran Torino at a local store for five bucks in the bargain bin and I shoulda grabbed it. Not as great as I expect it to be from the hype but still highly watchable.
> 
> Also, Million Dollar Baby kind of left me feeling the same way as Gran Torino. I might have liked it better if I was a big boxing fan. I don't know.


I pretty much agree. It's a miss for me comparing them to his best ones. Gran Torino is not one of those, but it's a fun last badass for him to play. I've heard Unforgiven is one of the good ones, but I've never actually watched it. I like Million Dollar Baby a lot, which is kind of weird since boxing looks like savagery to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zkv said:


> I pretty much agree. It's a miss for me comparing them to his best ones. Gran Torino is not one of those, but it's a fun last badass for him to play. I've heard Unforgiven is one of the good ones, but I've never actually watched it. I like Million Dollar Baby a lot, which is kind of weird since boxing looks like savagery to me.


 Watch Unforgiven ASAP. It's probably better if you like westerns in the first place but it's....different.


----------



## aqwsderf

The Father
9/10

It takes you along and includes you in the experience of someone with dementia, making things just as confusing for you. I enjoyed it. It's a very sad movie. I'm still digesting it


----------



## Starcut83

Into The Wild


9/10


The ending was so sad though and a trigger for me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

zkv said:


> Clint Eastwood is kind of hit-and-miss. This is one of his best ones, with one of the most perfect casts I've seen.


I do like Gran Torino and The Mule. But I havent watched many Clint Eastwood films. It was my first time watching Mystic River and I like it a bit more than the other two.


----------



## zkv

^
I forgot The Mule existed. Just watched a trailer for it. The old man still's got some fight left in him. Color me interested.



The Father. I don't have any experience with dementia but this was heartbreaking. I liked the choice making it confusing for the audience with actors changing and situations repeating to give us a picture of what it might feel like. Nice to see Anthony Hopkins give a great performance in a great movie again.


----------



## truant

High Life

1/10

Passionately hated this movie.


----------



## caelle

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban

9/10

I love HP films. This one is good but not my fav.


----------



## IcedOver

_Promising Young Woman_ in the theater. Surprisingly this isn't that bad. It reminded me of _Get Out_ because both have a trendy social agenda and shove it in your face. I don't agree with either agenda/thesis, but the filmmakers do an okay job of laying them out. This isn't quite as well made as _Get Out_, but it aptly presents a character who is both a hero and a villain.


----------



## zkv

The Sunset Limited. This movie impressed and depressed me in equal measures when I first watched it, because I strongly aligned with the suicidal atheist character back then. These days I can relate to some of what the believer says in a vague, non-Christian way, so I guess is fair to both sides of the discussion. The text is great, and is wonderfully performed by both actors (Sam Jackson kills it when he's in one of his good ones). I do not recommend it to anyone experiencing an existential crisis though.

Favorite quotations attached in a .txt


----------



## Starcut83

zkv said:


> The Sunset Limited. This movie impressed and depressed me in equal measures when I first watched it, because I strongly aligned with the suicidal atheist character back then. These days I can relate to some of what the believer says in a vague, non-Christian way, so I guess is fair to both sides of the discussion. The text is great, and is wonderfully performed by both actors (Sam Jackson kills it when he's in one of his good ones). I do not recommend it to anyone experiencing an existential crisis though.
> 
> Favorite quotations attached in a .txt


"The light is all around you but *you don't see nothing but shadow*. And *you're the one causing it.* It's you. You're the shadow."

I like that. I admit I skimmed most of it though so I might not see it in the right context according the the whole.


----------



## zkv

Starcut83 said:


> "The light is all around you but *you don't see nothing but shadow*. And *you're the one causing it.* It's you. You're the shadow."
> 
> I like that. I admit I skimmed most of it though so I might not see it in the right context according the the whole.


Yeah I know, it was a lot :lol but I like every bit I chose. Especially the newspaper part just 'cause it's funny.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Disaster Artist

lmao 💀


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*The exorcist 3* _9/10

I enjoyed it a lot and it had some nice creepy parts. Maybe i will watch the first film tonight._


----------



## burgerchuckie

Booksmart 8/10 Fun movie


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Terminator - Dark Fate - 5.5/10


----------



## zkv

Guardians of the Galaxy, the Marvel movie that could. Guess I have to watch the second one now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Return of the Living Dead 3 - 6/10

It was alright. Kind of liked it. Pretty gory and no cgi, which was great.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Terminator - Dark Fate - 5.5/10


I watched not to long ago. I'd agree that a 5 or 6 out of 10 is about right. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I watched not to long ago. I'd agree that a 5 or 6 out of 10 is about right. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.


 Yeah. I think I was just really annoyed and disappointed with it the first time I saw it (because everyone expected Cameron's involvement to make it at least as good as T2 and that just didn't happen and it was like "Why did they even do this?")

But after I gave it some time and watched it again it's maybe not the worst. I didn't like the airplane sequence though. At all. But anyway, yeah. I could have still done without it. I just thought they must have had a reason for doing it and there doesn't really seem to be one.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I think I was just really annoyed and disappointed with it the first time I saw it (because everyone expected Cameron's involvement to make it at least as good as T2 and that just didn't happen and it was like "Why did they even do this?")
> 
> But after I gave it some time and watched it again it's maybe not the worst. I didn't like the airplane sequence though. At all. But anyway, yeah. I could have still done without it. I just thought they must have had a reason for doing it and there doesn't really seem to be one.


I wasn't expecting TDF to be as good of a film as the first two Terminator movies. I was expecting just another T3 or Terminator Genisys, but I was pleasantly surprised it was better than those. That's likely due to Cameron's influence. Still, I feel it's just an average (or slightly above average) soft reboot of the Terminator franchise.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Fever Dream 

I bought the DVD. I actually think I bought them all as they were released but if I still have the other ones I'm not sure where they are. It annoys me that DVDs are not special anymore. They don't put the same effort into them now with better formats out there. I just can't take advantage of the HD stuff and plain old DVD is still more than good enough on my 20 year old Samsung SyncMaster. Way better than what we were dealing with in the old VHS days.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Fever Dream
> 
> I bought the DVD. I actually think I bought them all as they were released but if I still have the other ones I'm not sure where they are. It annoys me that DVDs are not special anymore. They don't put the same effort into them now with better formats out there. I just can't take advantage of the HD stuff and plain old DVD is still more than good enough on my 20 year old Samsung SyncMaster. Way better than what we were dealing with in the old VHS days.


I'm usually fine with DVD quality when it comes to older media. Although I don't mind being upscaling to a higher quality as long as the result is good. I mean, watching the remastered version of TNG is quite the experience. Both good and bad.

To be fair, I think that most of the major studios would like to do away with physical media. I think there's a move to either put most media behind a streaming paywall, or charge people to buy it on a platform that could potentially disappear.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> To be fair, I think that most of the major studios would like to do away with physical media. I think there's a move to either put most media behind a streaming paywall,* or charge people to buy it on a platform that could potentially disappear.*


 Oh yeah. I'm sure they love that. lol It's a dream come true for those money-grubbers. I guess some of the things we complain about with recent movies is probably caused by the fact that the incentive to do it well just isn't what it used to be. Or maybe it is and they're just bellyaching about pirating because they see every penny lost as a wound whether it really hurts them or not.


----------



## andy1984

I watched half of Godzilla vs Kong last night. the action bits were kind of fun. cant say the plot was super surprising lol. but ok. 6/10 so far?


----------



## Replicante

American History X. Great acting by Edward Norton.

Chungking Express. A bit strange, but a pleasant watch.

Life After Beth.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Invitation...It got better later in the movie and ended up being good. 


The Owners...That was pretty creepy. lol


----------



## zkv

The Force Awakens. It gets me, if that means I'm in the "trick bag" so be it.


----------



## aqwsderf

The United States vs Billie Holiday

7/10


----------



## IcedOver

_King Kong_ (1933). I hadn't watched it since the remake was out. I was surprised by how violent it was for its day. A ton of people are killed, several shown being chomped or stomped on by Kong, and a whole group just falls down into a pit and is killed that way.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Justice League Snyder Cut 6/10. While way better than the theatrical version, watching the Snyder cut made me realize just how much I don't enjoy the mindlessness of Superhero films.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Hunger(1983) 8/10

Young Susan Sarandon, Catherine Deneuve and David Bowie...can't complain about the cast. The story was good and sad. That was a good vamp movie i had never heard of before.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mandy 

So weird but good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Oak Room 2020 - 8/10

A really good little film. Not much is really going on through the whole thing, but its top notch storytelling. I wish it had been more violent a bit with a better ending. I guess that was part of the story though.


----------



## Pechorin

_The Big Lebowski_

I watched 'The Big L' for the hundredth or so time yesterday. Easily a ten out of ten masterpiece. The film turns on a series of misunderstandings created by the ambiguity of language, leading the protagonist into a misadventure to reclaim ransom money that he was entrusted with. The Dude (Jeff Bridges) is without question one of the most iconic characters in film history. 

_Gran Torino_

Clint Eastwood's _Gran Torino _felt awkward throughout, from the acceptance of casual racism to the stereotypical portrayal of ethnic minorities and working-class people. The acting wasn't great and the film could easily have been a parody of itself. It would be generous to give it anything out of ten.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The Night Flier - 9/10

Such a good film.

Nobody 6/10

Just a John Wick wannabe sadly. It has some good scenes in it but the fight scenes are far from being as technical as Wick. But seeing Christopher Lloyd as a badass was so good. Id give it 9/10 just for the scenes he was in.

We need a Hobo with a shotgun 2 with him in it as the new hobo.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Scrub-Zero said:


> The Night Flier - 9/10
> 
> Such a good film.
> 
> Nobody 6/10
> 
> Just a John Wick wannabe sadly. It has some good scenes in it but the fight scenes are far from being as technical as Wick. But seeing Christopher Lloyd as a badass was so good. Id give it 9/10 just for the scenes he was in.
> 
> We need a Hobo with a shotgun 2 with him in it as the new hobo.


Aww man. I kind of wanted to see Nobody but after seeing the trailer I wasnt sure. It doesnt look horrible but not sure if I should watch it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Memento


----------



## zkv

Nobody. I was on Bob's side until the bus fight, a fight that was fun. Then the bad guy enters the movie and the action goes really over the top and it becomes an awful movie. There are already three John Wick ones, only the first of which is watchable. Do we really need more of this crap?

The Nice Guys. Absolutely hilarious. Will watch several times.


----------



## Noimportant

A friend told me about a movie called Demolition Man. It was quite a while ago that he told me.
Honestly, the timing was perfect to watch this movie.

Most of it is based on the fictionary year 2032. In that era, they didn't plan smartphones to ever be a thing. People who curse get a fine in a paper form. Physical touch is disapproved as with any force. People can't smoke, drink and use salt for example. There is a leader who seems like he would be the savior, but he is not. There would be people living in the sewers, the ones who know what is going on and are living in their shelter. So many things reminescent of what is going on these days. -- The movie is mostly based off highly dangerous man and an officer desperately trying to catch him. Anyway, I thought it was intriguing to see a 1993 movie, depicting what the year 2032 would be. It was quite nice. lol

8.5/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Au Hasard Balthazar_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I'd actually never heard of this until recently. I'm not familiar with Robert Bresson's films. I liked the idea of this. It's about a donkey that is passed around among a group of rural French people over the course of years and is present for all their struggles and is mistreated usually. The core meaning is good, but the stories of the characters aren't related in a very clear way as far as the different issues they find themselves in.


----------



## andy1984

vanquish. 3.5/10. the action was so-so. the story was so-so. Morgan Freeman was so-so.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Freeway with Kiefer Sutherland and Reese Witherspoon

Kind of like a dark comedy movie. lol I'd rate it an 8/10.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I watched that Chris Watts documentary. American Murder, I think it's called. It was well done, but such a sad story.


----------



## IcedOver

_Godzilla vs. Kong _in 3D in the theater. This is a fun movie, definitely the best of the four WB Monsterverse flicks. It doesn't take itself too seriously, unlike _Godzilla: King of the Monsters_ which had constant heavy-handed dialogue about "balance" or some crap. This one has knowingly silly sci-fi concepts (like any Godzilla movie) but really just comes down to a giant gorilla and lizard beating on each other (plus a special guest). Kong steals the show.


----------



## zkv

Trainwreck. I hyped it out a bit too much in my head, but it was fun. The short stand-up bits I've seen from Amy Schumer are funnier, maybe. Bill Hader is alright to play the nice guy, but I prefer his more unconventional characters so I was thinking that in his scenes.


----------



## Replicante

Druk.


----------



## harrison

Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood with Tom Hanks - it was lovely.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Mortal Kombat* 2021 _5/10_

That was a pretty ****ty film. I am not in the least surprised though. I guess the first MK film is still the best MK movie ever made. The only character worth a damn was Kung Lao. Goro was very well done too. Much better than in the first film.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pixar's Soul

I'd rate it an 8.5. It was good and the music score for the movie was enjoyable.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Primal Rage 2018 8/10

A pretty good film actually. Much better than I had anticipated. It reminded me a lot of Predator but with bigfoot instead of the Predator. The kills were gruesome, and having a giant cruel ape stalking and hunting their prey with bows and weapons is kind of a scary thing.


----------



## firelight

Conan O'Brien Can't Stop 8/10

Been putting off watching this for a long time because some people said he comes across as a dick in it wasn't that bad. Overall it was interesting to have a backstage look at stuff and the banter with Andy and Sona made me laugh several times. Probably wouldn't be the most exciting watch if not a Conan fan but I'd definitely recommend it to people who are.


----------



## IcedOver

Took a mini-tour through "The Cinema of Ben Wheatley", a not-very-good director. I had previously viewed _Kill List_ and really disliked it even though many people love it.

_Down Terrace_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail) - Just like _Kill List_, it involves a bunch of unintelligible, marble-mouthed Brits with poor sound recording, involved in crime. Mostly a crappy movie, but it picks up when they start killing each other.

_Free Fire_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail) - I guess it's supposed to be some Scorsese/Tarantino knock-off, and it succeeds in that it's as bad as some of their worse movies. 

_In the Earth_ (In the theater) - Very disappointing movie. It was inspired by the pandemic but that is only a portion of the movie. The rest is some faux-meaningful, faux-psychedelic stuff that reminded me of the last season of "Lost" in a bad way. It has a few good scenes with a character named Zack, but I felt like I kept waiting for the movie to start when it never did.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Stowaway 

I'll give it an 8/10.


----------



## IcedOver

Two Edgar Wright movies; never viewed any of his stuff. 

_Shaun of the Dead _(DVD) - This really didn't do anything for me. I wasn't in the mood for it when I watched it, but even if I had been, it's nothing special and really not even funny or clever. 

_Scott Pilgrim vs. the World _(in the theater, re-released) - I read the six-volume graphic novel series before going, and the movie holds very close to the books, even porting in stuff that doesn't work much. It makes a few improvements to the finale, though. It's kind of a fun movie; I wasn't expecting to like it much. If I had watched it at home instead of in a booming Dolby Cinema, I wouldn't have been into it.


----------



## IcedOver

Two totally mismatched movies yesterday courtesy of Netflix DVD mail service.

_Petrified_ - A bargain basement Charles Band creature feature about an alien that came to earth and is wrapped up like a mummy who is revivified after thousands of years. He makes his way to a clinic in what looks to be a suburban home that treats sex addicts and is eventually destroyed by the hero dumping a grocery store bag of table salt on him. It's what you'd expect.

_Winter Light_ - An Ingmar Bergman movie, so what you'd expect with this, too. A priest in a small village questions whether God even exists.


----------



## harrison

I watched this old Jim Jarmusch movie. It gave me the creeps a bit but was also quite funny. My best friend about a thousand years ago most likely dragged me along to it, I can't believe all the movies we used to see.


----------



## IcedOver

_Hardcore Henry_ (DVD) - First-person GoPro kill-'em-up. Semi-fun popcorn.

_Nobody_ (in the theater) - Same director as above. I'd read some favorable opinions on this, but it's not that good. The plot twist (which isn't much of a twist) is spoiled in the trailer which I encountered several times in the theater and couldn't turn off of course. It has plot canyons, not just plot holes. Multiple machine guns going off in a suburban house? No problem, neighbors, don't call the cops.


----------



## Replicante

Interview with the Vampire. My third or fourth time watching it. It was on TV. It's always good when there is a good movie on TV and you have time to watch it. And this movie gets better with time. Classic. +. Gonna listen to Sisters of Mercy now.


----------



## either/or

_Contagion_

It' a 2011 movie about a pandemic. I guess a lot of people watched this back in 2020 when Covid first hit. This was my first time watching it. Having lived through the real thing now I can say that the movie is pretty unrealistic and Hollywood, though there were a few things that remind me of Covid like face masks, social distancing, stuff getting cancelled, shortages at grocery stores, vaccine development and rollout, and of course the politicization of the pandemic. The virus in the movie even originated with bats like Covid. Some of the unrealistic stuff was the president going into hiding, the one lady single-handedly coming up with the vaccine, the way they rolled out the vaccine (by randomly selected birthdays so you have a 1/366 chance in the lottery system each time a new tranche is announced), and the death toll (2.5 million in like a year). It's not a very good movie but was interesting to watch given the events of the last year.


----------



## Blue Dino

Those Who Wish Me Dead

5.5/10 - Good enough for a digital release quality movie.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Loved Ones_ (DVD from Netflix mail) - An Australian movie about a high school kid who is kidnapped by an insane girl after spurning her on taking her to a dance. After that it's really nothing but torture porn, no higher meaning.


----------



## IcedOver

_Army of the Dead_ (in the theater) - Zack Snyder should still be ashamed of himself for disrespecting one of the greatest movies of all time by remaking it - _Dawn of the Dead_. He decided to make another standard, boring zombie action movie for what reason I can't discern. The movie does nothing that hasn't been done before, in the zombie stuff and the heist stuff. It has plot idiocies galore and the requisite "sjw" ethic in casting. It's way too long - almost 2.5 hours for a zombie movie.


----------



## IcedOver

_Saw_ and _Saw II_ (Blu-ray and DVD) - Despite being a horror fan, I've never viewed any of the movies in this franchise. When a new one would hit theaters I kept meaning to catch up and go to it, but I never did. I'm wanting to watch the series and then go to the new one currently out. These first two, I have to say, aren't promising. They're just really average and feature some weird, distracting editing choices.


----------



## Black jesus

Army of the dead - 6/10

As a member above said, it's a standard zombie flick, the redeeming features for me was seeing the dystopian decaying Vegas gave me Fallout-new Vegas vibes, the soundtrack was pretty good with nice covers of popular songs oh & it had a nuke explosion at the end blowing it all to hell 😈


----------



## firelight

Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba the Movie: Mugen Train
8/10 - Visually gorgeous and great sound track even if you're not interested in the story. I didn't know anything about the series so it was really confusing in the beginning, but it managed to flesh out the characters and have emotional impact by the end. Best fight scenes I've seen since I was a kid. Only downsides were cringey English dubbing and not knowing the world and backstory.


----------



## zonebox

Pluto has been playing Beyond Re-Animator on their horror channel, so I watched that in a virtual world laying on a couch, as I was sitting on a couch in the real world (or perhaps simulated, who knows)myself. Fun times 🙃😊





It is cheesy horror, but I like cheesy horror.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Color out of Space

Well, that was disturbing. 😂 It exceeded my expectations a bit. Another surprisingly good Nicholas Cage film. Although, I liked Mandy slightly better. I'd rate this one an 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## IcedOver

_11-11-11_ (DVD from Netflix mail) - This is from the director of four of the _Saw_ movies, including the one currently in theaters. It's a horror movie about 11:11 being a mystical symbol that otherworldly beings use to enter the world, or something. It's not the greatest, but is better than I had expected due to an effective twist.


----------



## IcedOver

I watched the rest of the _Saw_ movies and went to _Spiral: From the Book of Saw_ in the theater. It's actually a pretty consistent series considering that it's one story running through all the original films. Unfortunately they're not the greatest movies. _Spiral_, though . . . that's pretty damn bad. It's not like the original films at all except for the basic idea of the traps. It's poorly written, directed, and acted, kind of a meld between Chris Rock/Samuel L. Jackson's jive swearathon brand and a bland police serial killer flick. The traps are unimaginative, the red herrings ridiculous.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Life of Brian

💀


----------



## burgerchuckie

Cruella, 7.5/10. The script could've been a lot better. I wish they made Cruella a lot badder, but then this is just the origin story so maybe a sequel is on the way and I'll get to see it there, idk. 
I'm always enamored with Emma Stone and I loved seeing her play "evil" roles like this. Thompson, Hauser, the costumes (the garbage dress, holy sh*t) and the music were good as well.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Great American Snuff Film_ (DVD from Netflix mail) - This is a grimy little horror flick about a serial killer attempting to make a snuff film. I like watching these tiny, shot-on-video flicks. This one is better than some due to a bit more filmmaking ability. 

_Raiders of the Lost Ark_ (in the theater) - Second time I've been to this in the theater.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sunshine


----------



## IcedOver

_The Monster _(2016) (Blu-ray from Netflix mail) - Wow, this was even worse than I was expecting. It's about an alcoholic mother and her daughter who is more of a parent than the mother. The dynamic between them is almost cartoonish. They're driving to drop off the kid at her dad's late at night and they hit a wolf and are stranded and preyed upon by a monster from the woods. The monster itself is the only good thing and is actually practically created with a suit, not CGI. They proceed to make the stupidest decisions and it has cringe-inducing emotional stuff that belongs in a bad Shyamalan flick.


----------



## harrison

Good film but very long.


----------



## Blue Dino

Cruella
7.5/10


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> Good film but very long.


 This one was great and I like long movies when they're this good (Heat is another one but is probably better than this one). De Niro was too old to play all of the parts in this though. They should have gotten someone else who could plausibly play a younger version of him. It was noticeable and distracting and this movie was too well made to get that wrong.


----------



## harrison

WillYouStopDave said:


> This one was great and I like long movies when they're this good (*Heat is another one but is probably better than this one*). De Niro was too old to play all of the parts in this though. They should have gotten someone else who could plausibly play a younger version of him. It was noticeable and distracting and this movie was too well made to get that wrong.


Yeah I think I remember you saying you liked Heat - that's a great movie. Probably one of my favourites actually.

And yeah, De Niro was a bit old for this one. I finally got Netflix so I sort of watched it in a few goes.


----------



## harrison

This was pretty interesting about a few people that sold about 80 million dollars worth of fake art over a 10 year period. Mostly through a well-known New York art dealer. The old Chinese man that did them is safely back in China just painting for himself - I don't think he got much of the money though.


----------



## harrison

I watched about 20 minutes of Tenet which is supposed to be good but so far it's pretty boring. Maybe it gets better later.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

harrison said:


> I watched about 20 minutes of Tenet which is supposed to be good but so far it's pretty boring. Maybe it gets better later.


I thought it was okay. It wasn't a great movie to me.


----------



## IcedOver

harrison said:


> I watched about 20 minutes of Tenet which is supposed to be good but so far it's pretty boring. Maybe it gets better later.


It might be the worst movie I've ever been to in a theater.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Sparks Brothers_ in the theater. It's a documentary by Edgar Wright on the American band Sparks which was really only significantly popular in Europe. I honestly never heard of them before hearing about this movie, and only listened to some of their songs recently. Nevertheless, they've been doing their thing for over 50 years. The movie itself is pretty good if a bit long - 140 minutes. I would have liked the music showcased a bit more rather than talking over it, especially since it's partly meant to show these guys to people who are unfamiliar with them. Even though I'm not overly taken by their music, their story is pretty interesting in that they've done their own thing just on the fringes of fame and have kept reinventing their sound.


----------



## harrison

@PurplePeopleEater and @IcedOver - thanks for telling me, maybe I won't bother watching the rest then.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Changeling_ (1980, DVD from Netflix mail). I'd heard good things about this over the years and decided to give it a spin. It's about a man (George C. Scott) whose wife and daughter are killed in an accident, who then rents a gigantic old mansion to work. He finds it's haunted, and the ghost wants something. Unfortunately it didn't grab me, wasn't too involving despite some nice atmosphere. What the ghost wants is flat-out unfair.


----------



## Skeletra

Luca
9/10. It was adorable.


----------



## IcedOver

_A Quiet Place Part II_ (theater) - This was kind of a disappointment. The first movie was pretty good but nothing earth shattering. This has the characters making dumb choices, but what else would you expect? As it goes on, the editing and story construction really devolve in quality. It's just a lot of poor ideas. It picks up right where the first left off (except for the first 15 minutes which is the best of the movie and shows the alien invasion when it started). I think Krasinski would have done better to fast forward a few months after the family has had a chance to hunker down and regroup. After all, nothing about the present situation in the movie is any different than it had been for the whole year plus of the aliens except for having the kid and needing to keep it quiet.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

Upgrade.(2018) action/sci-fi
8/10


----------



## harrison

I was trying to watch Murder on the Orient Express - the version Kenneth Branagh made with about a million big movie stars.

You'd think with all that money and star-power they could make something that wasn't quite so embarassing.


----------



## IcedOver

_Eaten Alive_ (1976) (Blu-ray, also known as _Death Trap_, _Horror Hotel_, _Starlight Slaughter_, and _Legend of the Bayou_). It's from Tobe Hooper, director of _The Texas Chain Saw Massacre_. I'd never viewed this before, and it's not too good, not very memorable. The plot consists of a seemingly schizophrenic dude who runs a hotel in backwater Texas. Anybody who comes to his place, he pretty much slices with his scythe and feeds them to his crocodile.


----------



## PandaBearx

Twilight, it's super corny but I still love it.


----------



## IcedOver

_Shivers_ (also known as _They Came From Within_, _The Parasite Murders_, and _Frissons_) (Blu-ray) - This is David Cronenberg's first traditional-length theatrical feature. I'd never viewed it before. The idea is okay, but the plot is kind of clumsy and it never feels like it totally gets going. The lead actor gives a dreadful performance. It's about slug-like parasites that were created to turn people into zombie-like sex maniacs being turned loose on an apartment building in Canada.


----------



## Starcut83

Soul
9/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

America: The Motion Picture

What the hell did I just watch? I enjoyed this movie's stupidity. 🤣


----------



## Blue Dino

Pig. 6/10

It's a decent movie, but just not worthy enough of a plot to be made a movie. It true underlying meaning of the movie seems rather lacking. It seems more fitting as a short film. Or an episode of an anthology series.


----------



## IcedOver

_Black Widow_ in 3D (theater). It's not as bad as I was expecting, but is still a typical MCU paint-by-numbers affair. I was surprised to find Soviets as the bad guys considering Disney cuddles up to communist China.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Wolf of Snow Hollow_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail) - This feels like it could have been a lot better. Nothing comes together at all. It's about a deputy sheriff (played by the director of the film) in a small town who tries to solve some werewolf murders. It's all over the place, tries to be vaguely funny but also dramatic, and doesn't sell any of it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Willy's Wonderland. 5/10

I guess that's pretty much Five Nights at Freddy's the movie, starring Nicolas Cage. A silly film, but you can't deny that Cage is still a cool *** dude.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Virgin Spring_ (DVD from Netflix mail), an Ingmar Bergman film that was the basis for _The Last House on the Left_. A medieval Swedish farmer's daughter goes on horseback to a church, but on the way is raped and killed by some vagabonds. They find themselves back at the farmer's place later on, and you know what happens. It's pretty decent.


----------



## Orb

Aliens Extended Cut (1986) 8/10 (doing an Alien franchise watch-through).


----------



## IcedOver

_Pig_ (theater), the beaten-up Nicolas Cage truffle pig movie. It's okay, nothing really special. It's one of those movies where a character is depicted as being more clued-in than others, so everything he does is good, but they're all bad. Kind of annoying. It has a few cliched elements.


----------



## firelight

_Bicycle Thieves. 7_/10 I had read such high opinions about it before watching that I felt kind of underwhelmed by it at the end. After a few days though it still sticks in the memory, and the beauty in it lingers even though it was a very sad film.


----------



## extremly

Brazil (1985). What a masterpiece.

10/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me_ on Blu-ray. Haven't watched it in four years. I have a complicated history with it since it was my first big disappointment movie when I was a kid and went to it on opening night. I really detested it at first, and subsequent viewings have moderated between more hate and being about 40% on it. I'd say I felt more positive towards it this time, though. It still has a ton of problems.


----------



## firelight

_I Dream in Another Language _9/10 
A very sad, haunting and beautiful film. It's about the last two living speakers of a language, their estrangement, and a young linguist who tries to reunite them in order to record them speaking. Has hints of the supernatural but it's mostly a story about love and loneliness.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Green Knight_ - Didn't care too much for this. It has some good things going for it such as the cinematography (even though it's digital), and the music is okay although I would have preferred less of it. It also attempts to be bizarre at some points. However, it takes a simple tale and muddies the waters a bit too much. Dev Patel was pretty miscast, and he also doesn't bring much to the role; he's boring.


----------



## Socialmisfits

The conjuring: the devil made me do it

Dreadfully boring, rating hmm a C in the system of A B C D
It probably spells the end of the franchise


----------



## CWe

Cabin Fever 7/10


----------



## harrison

This is a fantastic movie - between Bradley Cooper's perm and Christian Bale's combover (and paunch) you can't go wrong. I give it a 10.


----------



## IcedOver

_Old_ (theater) - This is yet another nuttyass flick from M. Night Shyamalan. He has made almost all original films prior, but this is an adaptation, taking the basic premise and several plot details (including one about a pregnancy that I can't believe he ported in) from a graphic novel which I read prior to going. I think the best mindset to approach a Shyamalan film is that you know you're going to watch something that probably has a ton of groanworthy stuff, but it's so specifically and clearly Night that you just go with it. I marvel at how he is able to impart such a specific feel and flow to his films . . . even if those films are totally off key at times, with stilted dialogue and "what was he thinking?" premises and plot developments. He's a true auteur, but not of "good films" usually. This movie is I guess fun to watch, but in a "bad movie" kind of way.


----------



## bjornironside

Conspiracy Theory with Mel Gibson. I think it's one of his more unique performances.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## IcedOver

_The Suicide Squad_ (theater) - This is better than the first one, but honestly, not by much. The first half is good, lots of typical Gunn stupid and violent humor. Then the pacing goes out the window. It's too long, becomes too serious, and the villain/save the world plot isn't very good. As it was going along, I found myself really surprised that they were showing hispanics and their small fictional nation, which is the main setting, in a bad light, considering idiot Hollywood "sjw-ism". Sure enough (mild spoiler), it turns out that Gunn points the finger at America as "the real bad guy". This is getting so tiresome.


----------



## hickool

Color Out of Space - A little weird at times but great to see Nicolas Cage put in a good effort throughout this movie. 6.5/10


----------



## firelight

The Quiet Earth - Interesting premise and supposedly a cult classic but I didn't care for it. A guy wakes up and everyone on earth has disappeared so he's trying to keep himself from going crazy. But what really irritated me is he finally finds someone and who is it? A beautiful young woman perfectly groomed and wearing makeup! And of course in few days they're having sex. Then they find another guy and now there is a cringey love triangle! Felt like it really devolved into a some nerdy, horny dude's embarrassing fantasy. 4/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

hickool said:


> Color Out of Space - A little weird at times but great to see Nicolas Cage put in a good effort throughout this movie. 6.5/10


I saw this movie, too! Yea, it was kind of weird but overall I thought it was good and reminded me of The Thing in some parts of the movie.


----------



## XebelRebel

I viewed the movie, Mean Girls.  I had seen it on the TV listings, deciding to record it -- even though I had previously found it very unpleasant to view any sort of movie or TV show featuring scenes of heterosexual sexuality (a discomfort which resulted from experiences that I wrote about here at SAS). I expected "Mean Girls" to feature quite a lot of heterosexuality, but I recorded it optimistically for the day or night on which I had recovered enough from previous events to actually view the movie from beginning to end... hopefully enjoying doing so!

This afternoon I felt ready to view the movie, quite unexpectedly. I enjoyed it a lot! I even viewed the movie until the very end of the closing credits, without anything that happened in the story preventing me from enjoying it. Perhaps people who have read my more recent threads at this forum will understand why this is such a big thing for me.

What I have discovered is that if I simply look away from the sort of movie scenes that previously triggered the bad memories -- or if I lift up both hands to block out the view of what is happening on the screen -- then viewing a movie like this is not unbearable for me anymore. Doing something like that, I still get the gist of what is happening in the story from the context and the audio. It might seem like a shame to not fully view every scene of a movie, but I honestly don't want to view any scenes of heterosexual sexuality anymore: i.e. I don't feel as if I am missing out on anything that I actually wanted to see.

I had wanted to see "Mean Girls" since viewing a Hailee Steinfeld movie in which her character says "I've seen Mean Girls!"  I love Hailee Steinfeld, so I wanted to see this movie simply because one of her movie characters said that she had viewed it. Also, I had the idea that the Hailee Steinfeld movie might have been in some ways based on "Mean Girls" -- so I expected "Mean Girls" to be in some ways a lot like another movie that I remembered enjoying so much. And I was not disappointed! 

The basic story of Mean Girls comes from what I wrote in my most recent thread here at SAS (the thread about my sister). The story is also about what it was that she had chosen to do: THE THING she had done -- explained allegorically using three characters and three similar-looking pieces of equipment.

It is about Reign and Supergirl.

The name of the Regina character comes from things I wrote about my sister having previously chosen to curate the stories of a TV show so that her own behaviour was projected onto another character. Humourously -- or sadly -- the "two-faced" name of the Janis character comes from what I just wrote about my sister's projection (I looked up the movie's casting credits to remind myself of what that character's name is, after writing the first sentence of this paragraph). Janis is the goth girl who befriends Lindsay Lohan's character at the beginning of the movie.

The behaviour of the Lindsay Lohan character in trying to "bring down" the Regina character, so that she doesn't "look good" anymore, also comes from what I wrote about my sister's previous habit of projecting in the psychological sense. Basically, in this movie the Lindsay Lohan character represents me, and the Rachel McAdams character represents my sister -- even though the Rachel McAdams character has a name like Reign, and isn't very nice; and even though the plan of the Lindsay Lohan character to undermine the reputation of someone she calls her friend means that the Lindsay Lohan character behaves sort of like my sister!

To make what I said above easier to understand:
The Rachel McAdams character looks bad because my sister actually behaved very badly (and her name is Regina to represent how my sister projected her own behaviour).
The Lindsay Lohan character looking bad is mostly to do with my sister projecting her own behaviour.

The Janis character also represents me, since she is a goth who looks a lot like Carrie-Anne Moss as Trinity in "The Matrix". I am not literally a goth, but pretty much all of my clothes are black. In the movie, Janis is the former best friend of the Regina character who obviously represents my sister (despite that character's name). Yet again -- the behaviour of Janis, who comes up with the plan to "bring down" Regina, has to do with my sister's projection; but it also has to do with what I wrote about Reign (i.e. me) not actually being a splitter, as Janis and the Lindsay Lohan character are both trying to do the same thing in the story.

The relationship between the Lindsay Lohan character and Janis also represents a single girl who disapproves of herself for having an affection for the girl she is exposing: with the "exposing" in this context referring to me having posted that thread about my sister. I love my sister and I find her very attractive, but I am not going to put up with her sh*t anymore.

The Rachel McAdams character is the "Supergirl" of this movie, and the same actress also played Esti Kuperman in the lesbian movie Disobedience (in which she played the lesbian lover of Rachel Weisz' character). Obviously Rachel McAdams looks a lot more like Odette Annable than she looks like Melissa Benoist...

The movie contains lots of other themes and references that have to do with what happened between me and my sister -- with many of those themes and references coming from what I wrote here in the thread about my sister. I am not going to explain all of those things in this post though.

Towards the end of Mean Girls, there is a weird scene with a sort of team-building exercise involving different characters allowing theirselves to fall backwards to be safely caught by their classmates. The Janis character -- who looks like Trinity from The Matrix -- declares that she has a lesbian crush on Regina, then she makes a sort of American Indian battle cry sound: the exact same sort of sound made by the female lead singer for Ukraine from Eurovision 2021, at the end of her song. And in my SAS forum thread, "What Eurovision 2021 Means", I described that singer as looking like Carrie-Anne Moss as Trinity from The Matrix.

I was just looking at a filmography for Rachel McAdams at Wikipedia. Take a look at the names and titles associated with her most recent movie projects, if you want to. I wanted to make it obvious that I am not a fraud: that I actually am the Goddess, as I say I am. I got what I wanted, I suppose! I don't want to frighten anyone though.


----------



## IcedOver

_Don't Breathe_, rewatched on Blu-ray from Netflix mail; went to it in the theater a few years ago. I'm wanting to go to the sequel in the theater, too. This movie is absolutely preposterous, yet it works for some reason.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Ford v. Ferrari - very entertaining film. Didn't expect to enjoy a movie about cars as much as I did.


----------



## IcedOver

_Don't Breathe 2 _(theater) - If you thought the first one was Preposterous, this one is Preposterous with an icing of Ridiculous, some sprinkles of Bat**** Insane, and served on a plate of Stupid. It's an over-the-top, bloody exploitation film that surprisingly contains no direct references to the first film (no flashbacks at least). As such, the pro/antagonist almost comes off as a good guy. You'd have to have viewed the first (and it's been five years, so I don't know why they didn't recap a bit) to view this.


----------



## IcedOver

The Night House - It's about a woman trying to find out why her husband killed himself. This really felt at times like a good movie was struggling to get through, but it turned out unsatisfactory. It's one of those mystery films where the makers keep adding on more stuff, but rather than being interesting, it feels like it's stringing you along - all build-up, disappointing payoff.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Idiocracy

"Welcome to Costco. I love you." 🤣

Also liked the funny twist with the time machine. 🤣🤣


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Ma. It was about the dumbest movie I've ever seen in my life. It was the film equivalent of a rotten egg fart. 0/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings_ in 3D. I was the only person in the theater. It's the same as all of Marvel Studios' last group of films - totally cookie cutter/paint by numbers, however you want to term it. When your company's entire mission statement has become not about telling the best stories, but both focusing on "interconnected plots" for its own sake as well as adhering to some strange code of "diversity/as few White men as possible", you get stuff like this. Despite all that, the movie is inoffensive and the leads are okay. The plot is so lazy as to be almost barely present.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Joker. 7/10 Joaquin Phoenix is amazing.


----------



## IcedOver

_Malignant_ (only person in the theater) - This is another in the summer of bat**** insane horror movies, after _Old_ and _Don't Breathe 2_. This movie is an homage to the type of hit-or-miss Fulci/Argento Italian horror movies of the '70s and '80s, but is also similar to '80s slasher crap like _Happy Birthday to Me_ and _Pieces_. It's clearly intentionally over the top and stupid/silly.


----------



## Blue Dino

Prisoners of the Ghostland

No rating - quit watching 15 minutes in. I realize it's a kind of movie I will dislike no matter what and will only feel like I wanted my time back. A mistake I've made with Snowpiercer and Zero Theorem, which this movie gave me strong vibes of.


----------



## IcedOver

The first three _Candyman_ movies; had never viewed them before and might go to the latest in the theater. The first one was pretty okay, but the second two sucked deeply.


----------



## christacat

Totally F***ed Up.
Not sure if I have seen this before or not. But I liked it. 8/10. Gregg Araki movies have the best music <3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Road to Perdition

I haven't seen this Tom Hanks movie before. I liked it.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The Iron Lady.
It didn't live up to its potential but it was still entertaining. You can't go wrong with Meryl Streep.


----------



## alenclaud

The Father. Top notch movie, mainly because of Anthony Hopkin's convincing performance and its poignant ending. 8/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Candyman_ (2021, theater) - It's pretty well directed, but the progression of what happens to the main character is a bit nebulous, and the ending isn't that great. Like _Get Out_, the movie's foundation is in "blm/encouraged black victimhood" which is a shame, but this movie doesn't present those flawed ideas in as coherent a fashion.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Candyman (2021)

Utter garbage. It made no sense and they looked like they didn't know where to take the story. But at least the woke box were checked.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

A Quiet Place
Meh. It had its moments of real tension and its moments of over-the-top corny. (No pun intended. If you've seen it, you know.) I think it would've worked better if we never saw the creatures.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Road to Perdition
> 
> I haven't seen this Tom Hanks movie before. I liked it.


 It was one of the first DVDs I bought. I bought it because I randomly saw it at a thrift shop or something. It wasn't bad but I'm glad I didn't pay full price for it. I probably still have it somewhere.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> It was one of the first DVDs I bought. I bought it because I randomly saw it at a thrift shop or something. It wasn't bad but I'm glad I didn't pay full price for it. I probably still have it somewhere.


Yea, I wouldn't say it's the best or anything but definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Blue Dino

Free Guy
Pretty good movie for what it is as a popcorn family entertainment flick that caters to current pop culture well. 
7/10


----------



## either/or

Vice. 8/10, Christian Bale was really good as Dick Cheney. Equal parts dark comedy, documentary and biography. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Sully 
Really liked it! 8/10


----------



## WillYouStopDave

either/or said:


> Vice. 8/10, Christian Bale was really good as Dick Cheney. Equal parts dark comedy, documentary and biography. I would definitely recommend it.


 Every time I hear his name I see this....


----------



## IcedOver

_Carrie_ (1976) - Went to the theater for the Fathom Events 45th anniversary presentation - as old as me! I hadn't watched this in full since VHS back in the early '90s when the final jump scare made me feel like I needed to jump out of my chair. I also re-read the book beforehand. It's a pretty economical book by King standards. If he wrote it today, it'd probably be 600 pages instead of 200. The movie could have gone into more detail on the years of torment that Carrie suffered that are referenced in the book. As it is, Spacek seems a bit too socially adept and much more attractive than the character as described. It's still a quite good movie with an amazing musical score.


----------



## akil911

the rock (1996)

i would give it 8/10


----------



## alwaysrunning

alenclaud said:


> The Father. Top notch movie, mainly because of Anthony Hopkin's convincing performance and its poignant ending. 8/10


This was the movie I wanted to watch on my own at the cinema. Anthony Hopkins performance in the trailer is incredibly powerful.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Cowboys. Some parts of this movie I had to look away. I like movies that affect me so probably 8/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Epic. The animated movie. 

Was good. Not like Pixar good or anything but can't go wrong with animations in general. Usually, you can't at least.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The River Wild
Cheesy in places, but entertaining as heck. 6.5/10


----------



## Blue Dino

The Guilty (2018)

7.5/10. Pretty good movie. I've always like movies that have a simple minimalist straight forward premise and foundation. But to me, it's nowhere acclaim as it's made out to be by international reviews.


----------



## IcedOver

_Cry Macho_ (theater) - I was hoping that the consensus that this isn't too good would be wrong, but that's not the case. This just isn't very good. The script (which would have been better had it hewed more closely in character arcs to the novel, which I read beforehand) is pretty awful, but the main culprit is Clint's direction and acting. He last acted in _The Mule_ which was only three years ago, and was on point in that movie. Something was off this time, resulting in scenes that are really off key in the way Clint and the other actors interact, the editing, the timing, et cetera. Clint has a lot of nonagenarian charm in it, don't get me wrong, but overall it doesn't gel. The kid isn't directed too well, either. This movie was filmed during the thick of the virus, late last year. I have a suspicion that the disruption to the production that caused (probably daily testing, all sorts of rules) might have thrown Clint off his game, considering that he's directed 39 movies and likely has an operation that runs like clockwork and is accustomed to a certain flow on a set. He uses a lot of first takes, and in this, it shows. At any rate, you have to give the man credit for still churning 'em out as a director at his age, and even choosing to act in them as well.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The Big Chill. 
Mehhh. Boomers have a midlife crisis and lament their first world problems for two hours. 4/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Blue Velvet _in the theater, actually the fifth time I've been to it in a theater. If I had to choose a "favorite" movie, this would at least be in the top few. Unfortunately I chose a seat in an uncomfortable position - down front way over against the wall (due to people potentially filling up the theater, although it didn't turn out that way), so I was looking at it on a slant.


----------



## IcedOver

_Titane_ (theater) - _This_ won the Palme d'Or? It has too many disparate elements that don't come together, and the characters aren't developed enough to care about in an emotional way. The absurdist aspects also don't work. It's pretty clear this director has studied Cronenberg, as she's just copying the idea of body horror rather than anything deeper. Then the movie takes a detour a quarter through which shows that she's probably watched "Twin Peaks" season 3 in which the main character finds themself living someone else's life. It's clear she was going for the absurdity of that, but nothing gels. Her previous film _Raw_ also had a lot of problems.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Frankenweenie

I haven't heard of this until like 6 months ago. Was a good animated Tim Burton film. Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## IcedOver

_Scream_ in the theater for its 25th anniversary. I was way into it when it was originally out, and it still pretty much holds up even if the surprise is gone and the metaficational aspects played out.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Ida (2013). A black-and-white, slow-paced Polish movie involving nuns sounds like something that could test my patience but Ida did not exploit those meditative & artistic tropes to hide the lack of everything else. It was, in fact, very nuanced. I don't want to give away the plot so I can't go into detail but I'll just say that pressure and release were skillfully applied. Not only does it roll forward in a captivating way but the makers' emotional intelligence is apparent. Also: great photography, especially the play with light and shadow. Okay, I sound like a tit so I'll stop here. This was good tho.



CoolLilChickadee said:


> The Big Chill.
> Mehhh. Boomers have a midlife crisis and lament their first world problems for two hours. 4/10


I didn't get The Big Chill either. None of the characters were particularly likeable or interesting and the only exciting thing about it was the idea of hanging out with old friends for a few days. My review when I watched it was:

"This feeds into the same lie as Friends: that you have this great friendship group as an adult, it's like a family - just with the added benefit of occasional drunk sex - and you all hang out because no one needs to go to work. Tell me another one."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pixar movie Coco


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Rat Race
It was...loud. Almost every scene was so loud, which I realize is an odd thing to notice about a movie but I hate it when I'm constantly grabbing for the remote to turn the volume down. Noise level aside, it was a fun little diversion. It's been a long time since I've seen It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World, which this movie is a loose remake of, so I don't feel qualified to compare the two, but it was fun. Nothing earth-shattering, but....fun. 6/10


----------



## christacat

Big Fish.

Have been wanting to watch this for ages and not sure why I hadn't sooner since I love Ewan McGregor lol. I loved it. 
10/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Lamb_ (theater) - This was just okay. The ending isn't the greatest, but before that it's pretty engrossing as it envelops you in the world of a couple who work a sheep farm in Iceland who receive a surprise. Like so many horror movies today, it tiptoes around reveals that don't really work or are shrug-inducing.


----------



## IcedOver

_Venom: Let There Be Carnage_ in 3D (theater) - Unfortunately, this wasn't even as good as the first one, which surprised me because that movie isn't any great fllick. It was directed by Gollum himself, Andy Serkis, and I also rented one of his previous directorial efforts, _Breathe_, a totally different movie that still suffers from some odd editing choices.


----------



## IcedOver

_No Time to Die_ in 3D (theater) - This is okay, probably a bit better than _Spectre_ as far as recent Bond flicks. I wouldn't be surprised if some people are put off by the villain plot given the pandemic, but of course this was filmed before that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Edward Scissorhands

First time watching the full movie. Lol The part with the waterbed was one of my favorite parts. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Edward Scissorhands
> 
> First time watching the full movie. Lol The part with the waterbed was one of my favorite parts. 😂


 I sometimes wonder if the movie would have still worked if he had hammers for hands. Like would "Edward Hammerhands" have been a movie anyone wanted to see?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I sometimes wonder if the movie would have still worked if he had hammers for hands. Like would "Edward Hammerhands" have been a movie anyone wanted to see?


It wouldn't quite fit the saying running with scissors so probably not.


----------



## Fever Dream

Dune (2021) 7.5/10


----------



## oguzwst

Good movie. A story about survival, courage & human nature. Very good acting. 7.5/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pleasantville 

I'd rate it a 9/10. I only saw like half of this movie years and years ago.


----------



## IcedOver

_Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers_ (The Producer's Cut) - I own this as part of the Blu-ray box set of the series but hadn't gotten around to watching it. This is an alternative cut of the sixth movie that I guess had scenes re-shot for the theatrical. It's quite different as far as the ending, really emphasizing a backstory for why Michael kills, something to do with an ancient Druid ritual. The way that Michael is stopped is kind of silly.


----------



## Ventura

Curly Sue - love this movie I'd give it an 8.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Weekend at Bernie's...lol 

"They scatter when the lights are on". 🤣 Too funny.

Saw this for free on YouTube. Only saw very few parts of it when I was like 5 years old.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Weekend at Bernie's...lol
> 
> "They scatter when the lights are on". 🤣 Too funny.
> 
> Saw this for free on YouTube. Only saw very few parts of it when I was like 5 years old.


 If it's still free on Youtube, Z for Zachariah is pretty good. It's a bit rough and implausible in spots but surprisingly good. Also, Fracture is on there. Never saw it until it was free on Youtube. Really good. It's got Anthony Hopkins and that goose guy in it (I forget his name).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> If it's still free on Youtube, Z for Zachariah is pretty good. It's a bit rough and implausible in spots but surprisingly good. Also, Fracture is on there. Never saw it until it was free on Youtube. Really good. It's got Anthony Hopkins and that goose guy in it (I forget his name).


Lol Goose guy. Yea, I've heard of Fracture when it came out but never watched it. I'll give it a try and the other one. Z for Zachariah sounds interesting. 

Romeo and Juliet with Leo Dicaprio. Better than what I've heard about it so I didn't have high expectations for it at first. I was going to give it a 6/10 like 25 minutes into the movie cause I couldn't get into the bizareness of it but it got better and better. I'd give it a 7.5/10. Maybe an 8/10.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Romeo and Juliet with Leo Dicaprio. Better than what I've heard about it so I didn't have high expectations for it at first. I was going to give it a 6/10 like 25 minutes into the movie cause I couldn't get into the bizareness of it but it got better and better. I'd give it a 7.5/10. Maybe an 8/10.


 I've been meaning to rewatch Titanic. Cameron pitched it to the bigwigs as "Romeo and Juliet on the Titanic" and whether or not that was achieved, it is still a damn good movie (especially if you're obsessed with the Titanic. And I have been since the moment I heard they found it in the 80s). And besides Kate Winslet is way hotter than Claire Danes. The only thing that's stupid in Titanic is the bodyguard guy trying to shoot them. I love David Warner but he wasn't necessary in that movie. As perfect a movie as there's ever been.


----------



## Blue Dino

Dune (2021) 7.5/10

I thought it was pretty good, considering the style they're trying to approach with it.

I just remember the old one was just pretty cheesy, odd and weird, even having watched it as a kid on the classic movie channels.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Dune (2021) 7.5/10
> 
> I thought it was pretty good, considering the style they're trying to approach with it.
> 
> I just remember the old one was just pretty cheesy, odd and weird, even having watched it as a kid on the classic movie channels.


Yes, and I'm glad that so far this version remains 100% free of cat milking.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> Yes, and I'm glad that so far this version remains 100% free of cat milking.


And 100% free of Sting.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> And 100% free of Sting.


Give him time. Now that you've invoked his name he may still appear.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Give him time. Now that you've invoked his name he may still appear.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've been meaning to rewatch Titanic. Cameron pitched it to the bigwigs as "Romeo and Juliet on the Titanic" and whether or not that was achieved, it is still a damn good movie (especially if you're obsessed with the Titanic. And I have been since the moment I heard they found it in the 80s). And besides Kate Winslet is way hotter than Claire Danes. The only thing that's stupid in Titanic is the bodyguard guy trying to shoot them. I love David Warner but he wasn't necessary in that movie. As perfect a movie as there's ever been.


I've seen that movie several times that I don't need to watch it anymore but it's a good one. I was obsessed with that movie when I was younger. Haha. It's a long movie, too. Sometimes, longer movies are better.


----------



## IcedOver

_Halloween Kills_ (theater) - Being a fan of this series, this really wasn't very good, inferior to the 2018 flick which also had its issues. It has a lot of ham-fisted, cringe-inducing moments and ideas, and some very poor editing within and between scenes. They have several of the secondary characters from the 1978 film come back (including Kyle Richards from "Real Housewives" who was a kid in the first movie), but those characters had like one second of interaction with Michael himself. Nevertheless, they're depicted as having been scarred for 40 years over the encounter, which is silly especially since this iteration neuters Michael's reign of terror down to just one night rather than coming back repeatedly like in the subsequent series. This movie tries in its ham-fisted way to talk about the victimhood mentality present in today's society, but it's all jumbled and unsatisfying.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fear Street 1978. 

6.5/10


----------



## Fever Dream

Evil Dead 2 7/10


----------



## IcedOver

Halloween (1978, theater) - The fourth time I've been to it in a theater. They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## Tetragammon

It's not a movie but my mother loves this show "Anne with an E" on Netflix. But I absolutely cannot stand it. The main character is this dumb kid who just talks and talks and talks and it never ends... I think she actually triggers my anxiety because I can't stand people like that. I frequently have the urge to yell at the screen and tell her to shut up.

But since my mom loves the show I can't say anything. I think tomorrow I'm going to turn on some metal or something to drown it out. 0/10.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

American History X


----------



## IcedOver

_The Last Duel_ (theater) - I was surprised that this isn't half bad. It has a bunch of icky modern-style "#metoo"/anti-male/women-are-always-right bull****tery, but so did _Promising Young Woman_, and that didn't stop that movie from being good. This is pretty well paced which is a rarity in general and for Ridley Scott particularly, especially since it's a long movie. It has a salad of accents. It's set in France, yet the lead actress has a British accent, Matt Damon has an American accent, and Ben Affleck has some half-assed unspecified foreign thing mixed with American.


----------



## IcedOver

_Dune_ (1984, Blu-ray) - Rewatched this before going to the new one. I'm a Lynch fan, so even though this has a lot of narrative and editing issues, it's easy to find a lot to like with it.

_Dune_ in 3D (2021, theater) - This is objectively a "better" adaptation of the book, but that doesn't make it well paced. I'm not a fan of this director, so saying that this is the "best" of his U.S. studio films isn't saying much. It falls apart at the same spot as the 1984 movie - when Paul and Jessica go off to the desert and find the Fremen. The Fremen suck, they're boring as hell, and this movie adds an icky, unwelcome layer of "woke" casting by making all the "noble" Fremen non-White. Chalamet is a bit mopey and unspectacular; I prefer MacLachalan in the role.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Zodiac 

8.5/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Last Night in Soho

7/10

Was unsure of the first half of it.  But it ended up getting more interesting. Not one of the best movies I've seen at the cinema but it was worth checking out and got me to go out and do something. I also liked the 60s aesthetic of the movie so that was nice to see in the first half even though the first half wasn't great.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Please Stand By with Dakota Fanning

8.5/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Last Night in Soho_ (theater) - I've only just been watching Edgar Wright's filmography this year, never having viewed his work prior. Man, I'm unimpressed given how acclaimed he is. His movies have good ideas and an appealing aesthetic sometimes, but he has a dreadful sense of pacing, and they all devolve into crap in the final third. _Soho_ is the same way. It's also the second movie in a week (after _The Last Duel_) that has its basis in the anti-male rhetoric of today (called "#metoo"). This is getting ridiculous. This movie is almost cartoonish in how it depicts each and every man as a devil (every White man, that is; the lone black man is shown to be a saint).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dune(2021) 8/10

I never read the books but i saw and loved the old movie. I think this new one was pretty damn good too. I don't like some of the actors they took like, Zendaya, but i guess nowadays they have go for diversity woke point. It doesn't stop the film from being great though so who cares.
The kid who played Paul was surprisingly good and so was his mom(the hot Rebecca Ferguson). The only sad thing is now i have to wait to see the rest of the film


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Raya and the Last Dragon

8/10


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Jerry Maguire. I'm not sure I bought the love story. It seemed to go directly from sparks flying to "you complete me" with no stops in between. Just way too rushed and not fleshed out at all. But still a pretty good movie.


----------



## oguzwst

Shrek 2

9/10


----------



## Fever Dream

Shang Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings

Meh... 5.5 rings out of 10.


----------



## oguzwst

Paper Moon

8.5/10


----------



## Blue Dino

The Way Way Back

9/10

Saw this a long time ago, but someone brought this up again in another forum just now. I always thought it was an overlooked movie. It depicted so many things well, simple and relatable to a lot of people.


----------



## railcar82594

Halloween Kills , hmm 7.5/10

Ok, kind of a mess, but I liked the rampaging Michael Myers, haha, and the chaos of the town, good halloween season entertainment.


----------



## IcedOver

railcar82594 said:


> Halloween Kills , hmm 7.5/10
> 
> Ok, kind of a mess, but I liked the rampaging Michael Myers, haha, and the chaos of the town, good halloween season entertainment.


Evil dies tonight! Evil dies tonight! Evil dies tonight! Evil dies tonight! (Plus 50.)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Usual Suspects

8/10


----------



## IcedOver

_The Last House on the Left_ (1972, DVD from Netflix mail) - I rented this back in 1995 when I was first interested in Wes Craven, but hadn't gotten around to it again until yesterday. Sure, it's scuzzy and rough around the edges, but it is really pretty decent.


----------



## zonebox

I watched the Eternals on Saturday, it was pretty good. I didn't like being in the theater though, thankfully there were a lot of seats available as we waited a few days before going and watched an earlier viewing.


----------



## Blue Dino

No Time to Die

8/10

I've always like the Daniel Craig reboot series. It sticks well to the traditional James Bond themes & homages, while it also sways away from the repetitive cheessy corny themes. Especially this movie and the previous one, where it's actually telling a story, rather than just trying to be another James Bond movie. The only weak point of the movie I thought was the main villain.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> No Time to Die
> 
> 8/10
> 
> I've always like the Daniel Craig reboot series. It sticks well to the traditional James Bond themes & homages, while it also sways away from the repetitive cheessy corny themes. Especially this movie and the previous one, where it's actually telling a story, rather than just trying to be another James Bond movie. The only weak point of the movie I thought was the main villain.


 Daniel Craig looks the part but I have just not really enjoyed the movies he has been in like I did the old Bond movies. I don't think it's his fault. He's just the guy who plays Bond. I didn't like Pierce Brosnan's Bond movies that much either (even though he was a perfect Bond candidate, which was highly evident in Remington Steele). Golden Eye was pretty good. Timothy Dalton's Bond was the last one I really liked.


----------



## IcedOver

_Eternals_ in 3D. This is actually pretty okay or average for about half the film, when they are in the business of world building. The overall idea and the expanse of time covered is not that bad. However, once the plot kicks in, this becomes really, really stupid and cringe inducing. What's worse is that it's yet another flick in the trend of blatant, extreme "sjw/woke"-ism in movies. That's obvious in the cast, the way they've race and gender swapped characters and even put in a gay character for no reason, as if they're checking some demographic quota boxes. These aren't iconic characters, so it's whatever. The worst aspect is the overwhelming anti-White male aspect to the film. I can't go into why it has this aspect so as to avoid spoilers, but anybody who denies the anti-White male sentiments encoded into the movie did not watch the movie.


----------



## zonebox

Raya and the Last Dragon, it was cute and entertaining. 7/10


----------



## Fever Dream

Ghostbusters: Afterlife 6.5/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Hateful Eight

Easily a 9.5/10 for me. My SAS friend recommended me to watch it. Really friggin' good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Collateral 

7/10


----------



## Socialmisfits

interstellar

very remarkable and I'm not gonna pretend I understood all the science but it was engaging from start to finish


----------



## harrison

Are you here. (very strange title) 7.5/10

I came across this because the main character is supposed to be bipolar. It's actually very funny but I have to admit the second half got a bit boring once he started taking his medication.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Total Recall from 1990

8.5/10


Django Unchained

9.5/10


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Total Recall from 1990
> 
> 8.5/10


 Good movie but I liked The Running Man better.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Good movie but I liked The Running Man better.


I prefer Total Recall, but The Running Man is good, too. The Running Man probably has more charmingly absurd moments than TR, though.










And 8.5 out of two weeks seems about right for Total Recall.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Good movie but I liked The Running Man better.


Okay, now I would like to watch this movie. Lol I haven't ever heard of that one. There's still a lot of movies I haven't watched or heard of.  

@Fever Dream I'm curious to watch it. 

I just now got around to watching Total Recall for my first time. So I never saw it before. I liked the practical effects they used. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Okay, now I would like to watch this movie. Lol I haven't ever heard of that one. There's still a lot of movies I haven't watched or heard of.


 You probably won't like it better than Total Recall (most people don't but I'm just weird so I do  ). But if you liked Total Recall, you'll probably like The Running Man too. Who could resist a movie where Richard Dawson is the bad guy?


----------



## harrison

The Invisible Man - pretty scary really but went on for too long. They should have cut about half an hour off it - I don't think I can be scared for that length of time just for a silly movie. It sort of becomes funny after a while.

I had to fast forward the second half of it so I'd give it about 5 out of 10.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> You probably won't like it better than Total Recall (most people don't but I'm just weird so I do  ). But if you liked Total Recall, you'll probably like The Running Man too. Who could resist a movie where Richard Dawson is the bad guy?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> You probably won't like it better than Total Recall (most people don't but I'm just weird so I do  ). But if you liked Total Recall, you'll probably like The Running Man too. Who could resist a movie where Richard Dawson is the bad guy?


There's not many movies I've seen I didn't like but then again I also watch movies I think or know are going to be good anyways. So this one might be a hit or miss for me. It does sound interesting, though. 😄


Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark

7/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Belfast _(theater) - This is good but not great. I guess it's getting a lot of Oscars talk. It doesn't do or say anything revelatory or in a unique way. It's just a simple, semi-autobiographical tale from Kenneth Branagh about his childhood. It's commendable that, unlike other recent movies in black and white, they actually shot on black and white film instead of some digital approximation.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Heat

7.5/10


----------



## IcedOver

_On Golden Pond _in the theater for its 40th anniversary. I used to watch this a lot on HBO as a kid in the '80s, but hadn't viewed it since. What a great movie. It resonates differently as an adult. My parents actually just celebrated their 60th anniversary a few days ago. I personally have a lot of regret that stuff wasn't better in years past (all my fault, not theirs). I'll admit to having some wet cheeks during the film yesterday, and I think I wasn't alone if the sniffles in the audience were any indication. Check for it at a theater near you this week.


----------



## Fever Dream

Spiderman: No Way Home 6.5 Spidermen out of 10.


----------



## Euripides

*Dziga Vertov,* _Man With A Movie Camera_ [1929]

My spine rates it 4.5 out of 5 tingles.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. Great movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Antlers* 7/10

It was alright, nothing too special or scary but you don't often see movies about 
* *




the Wendigo]


 so it was interesting.


----------



## IcedOver

_Resident Evil: Welcome to Raccoon City_ (theater). I only went because I kind of like this director, Johannes Roberts, who made _47 Meters Down_ which was really decent. Unfortunately this movie was pretty bland. I also rented the previous six _Resident Evil_ movies from the library on disc; had never viewed them before. Really, they aren't very good but aren't totally awful.


----------



## Fever Dream

The Matrix Resurrections 6.5 red pills out of 10.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Into the Wild...I've seen this movie years ago and wanted to watch it again. 

9/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> The Matrix Resurrections 6.5 red pills out of 10.


Lol...Damn, so I guess it was just okay. I wanted to watch it in theaters but maybe I shouldn't. 😒


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol...Damn, so I guess it was just okay. I wanted to watch it in theaters but maybe I shouldn't. 😒


 I would say that it's a flawed, but enjoyable film. But don't let my opinion deter you from watching it. If you liked both of the Matrix sequels then you'll probably like this one, too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> I would say that it's a flawed, but enjoyable film. But don't let my opinion deter you from watching it. If you liked both of the Matrix sequels then you'll probably like this one, too.


Yea, I want to make sure I want to see it before spending the money on it. What the heck, I'll go see it anyways to go do a little something. 😎 I'm sure it'll be better than Last Night in Soho to me. But that movie wasn't bad, either still. 

Plus, there's always the new John Wick movie to look forward to.


----------



## zonebox

The Matrix Resurrections, I was not very impressed with it. I think this may be my own bias and high expectations that have come into play though, the original matrix is my favorite movie so there is that. But, I am not really ready to give it a final verdict, I'll have to watch it a few times, before I really can decide. I think I may have been a little more critical of it than I would normally approach other movies as. It is kind of like Star Trek, I used to hate voyager and enterprise - after a few years I found that I really enjoyed them. I would even say now I like Voyager more than TNG 😲


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zonebox said:


> The Matrix Resurrections, I was not very impressed with it. I think this may be my own bias and high expectations that have come into play though, the original matrix is my favorite movie so there is that. But, I am not really ready to give it a final verdict, I'll have to watch it a few times, before I really can decide. I think I may have been a little more critical of it than I would normally approach other movies as. It is kind of like Star Trek, I used to hate voyager and enterprise - after a few years I found that I really enjoyed them. I would even say now I like Voyager more than TNG 😲


 I think they should have only made the original and no sequels. The original was perfect.


----------



## IcedOver

_House of Gucci_ (theater). I read the book beforehand, and this, not surprisingly, plays fast and loose with some facts. I'm sure the family isn't too appreciative of Jared Leto's portrayal of Paolo. He battled his family, but he's portrayed as a totally incompetent buffoon in this. Lady Gaga continues to impress me with her acting ability after _A Star is Born_. She's just so natural on screen. The movie isn't "bad", but it could have used a half hour shaved off. The pacing is pretty awful, even within scenes. I think all involved thought that many scenes were more amusing or important than they are, so they just run on and on with not much going on. Out of the two Ridley Scott movies this year, I'm surprised that _The Last Duel_ is probably the better one, despite its anti-male stance. I thought it would be the opposite.


----------



## IcedOver

_West Side Story _(1961) - I'd never viewed this. I must say that I didn't like it too much. For one, the songs really aren't that great. They're not terribly catchy. Then the stylization of the dance and performance are inconsistent. I was surprised at the aggressive racial agenda (from the stage play created by a group of communists) for its time. Which brings me to the following.

_West Side Story_ (2021) (aka _'Woke' Side Story_, aka _Lens Flare: The Movie_, aka _Let's Hate on White People Even More_) - Even though Spielberg sticks pretty close to the bones of the original, of course he and his comrades can't help but up the volume on the anti-White/brown-people-are-more-noble concept. As if the audience didn't get what they were going for, a hispanic character says "Sooner or later, the gringos destroy everything" (um, okay, you came to a country founded by "gringos", so perhaps just leave?). As to which film is better, I'd say they're about even. Spielberg's probably has "better" performances from the leads, and his staging of some scenes is more interesting, but the same problems in the material remain. He packs in all the same songs even though at least one or two could have been cut ("I Feel Pretty" could have been chopped).


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think they should have only made the original and no sequels. The original was perfect.


That could be said about a lot of films, but you know....


----------



## IcedOver

_Licorice Pizza_ - This year has been so awful for movies that I had almost decided before going to this that it _had_ to be the best, coming from a major filmmaker in Paul Thomas Anderson. Begrudgingly I might say it is the best, but that's faint praise. It's got great central, debut performances from Cooper (son of Philip Seymour) Hoffman and Alana Haim (an indie rocker). They reminded me of Lady Gaga in her two movies, for a recent example, in that their screen presences are so natural that it seems like they've been doing it for years. It has a super casual plot which is refreshing in that it's not trying to ram things down your throat. The (film stock) cinematography and production design are great. The bad is that it's almost _too_ meandering, and some of the vignettes work better than others. The ending is also very questionable. People have focused on the age disparity as being inappropriate (he's 15, she's 25), and it is, but it works in an absurd way up to a certain point (don't want to give anything away).


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Dallas Buyers Club 
Pretty good. 7/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Don't Look Up

8/10

I quite enjoyed the dry humor in this. I guess I wouldn't say it exceeded my expectations but it was pretty good and I like how it ended. Wasn't comedy all the way through the whole thing, which gave it a nice blend of genres. 

I laughed out loud at the part when Jonah Hill closed the door on that one actress. Way too funny. 🤣


----------



## IcedOver

_The Matrix Resurrections_ (theater) - Boy, this really wasn't all that good. It might be better than _Revolutions_, but only by a smidge. The ideas are lazy, but I can't get into why without spoiling it.


----------



## Fever Dream

The Fugitive (1993) 8/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

12 Angry Men

8.5/10...I rarely watch movies this old but I kept hearing about it. Had to see all the buzz about this film. They really went all out and in depth with the case. 😂


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Resident Evil: Welcome to Raccoon City 4/10

Not a very good resident evil movie. The actors for Wesker, Leon and Jill Valentine were terrible. the whole movie Basically just a CGI garbage fest with no real plot. They tried cramming RE 1 and 2 in one movie and failed hard.


----------



## IcedOver

_Spider-Man: No Way Home_ in 3D. Just like most of the MCU movies, this one didn't inspire much like or dislike. It's way too safe and calculated for that. I don't even know which of the three new Spidey movies I'd put as the best. As far as the multiverse, they had already explored that in the animated _Spider-Verse_ movie, so its inclusion in this feels like an afterthought, not to mention the Flash movie is doing the same thing. This movie's villains, which I won't get into for spoilers, really weren't a great idea because it kind of fouls things up, but I guess it works out okay and is different.


----------



## star18

All of the Lord Of The Rings movies they were amazing


----------



## pillbugger

I don't watch many shows or movies, but nostalgia finally won and I decided to watch "A Bug's Life" (1998) again. The last time I watched it was very likely when I was a kid. I rate it 10/10, mainly due to it being a part of my childhood, but also because I really like the vibrant colors and the cast of misfit characters of the movie. I finally understood some of the jokes! There's not enough shows, movies, games, songs, media, art, etc. that feature bugs, which I find strange... there is so many kinds of the little critters, each with different colors and body types and abilities - there's so much you can do with them!










Now I am tempted to watch "Antz", which is another animated movie about bugs that came out around the same period - this time revolving around butt-ugly ants.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Natural Born Killers...That was a crazy movie. Lol

8/10


----------



## Fever Dream

Eternals 

It wasn't as bad as I was expecting, but still it's nothing special. 6/10


----------



## Rjx

Yellow jackets the tv show 10/10
The sinner season 3 10/10
Don't look up 10/10 must watch 
The unforgivable 9/10
Ready or not 10/10
Nine perfect strangers 10/10
The terror season 1 10/10 
Promising young woman 10/10 ❤
The stand tv show 
One of us is lying tv show 
Search party tv show 
The hunt movie 10/10


----------



## Rjx

American horror stories. new season 1 tv show 
Candyman good 
The Sinner season 4 really good 
The little things movie


----------



## IcedOver

Three movies from director Sean Baker - _Tangerine_ (about a couple of black transsexual street whores up to no good in a dingy part of L.A. on Christmas); _The Florida Project_ (about a group of motels outside DisneyWorld that put up with homeless people doing extended stays); _Red Rocket _in the theater (about a 40-something porn star who comes home to Texas and takes up with a 17-year-old doughnut shop worker). I was surprised that I mostly liked all three movies. I like his style. Like many other indie-type filmmakers, he works in a vignette-ish style rather than an overly structured plot. The movies focus on lowlifes, but with some affection. _Red Rocket_ is getting some positive attention currently, and former MTV VJ Simon Rex is really good in it.


----------



## Tetragammon

Has anyone else seen "Don't Look Up"? _I hated it_; 0/10, wish I could get those hours back, wish I could unsee it. I realize it's supposed to be comedy and I basically don't have a sense of humor so maybe it's my own damn fault for listening to the hype and giving it a try anyway because I like dystopian/apocalypse themes.

I get that it's satire, but it's just so in-your-face and overblown. More than that, though, this movie exemplifies something I absolutely detest about modern "society" and especially modern humor. But it's something I have a hard time pinning down or explaining. It's not just that it's crude and rude... It's like "******* humor." Is this thing with characters being total jerks to one another for no apparent reason supposed to be funny? Because it's definitely not; it's just cringeworthy and sad IMNSHO.

I feel like **** like this is a large part of the reason why people in general are so cruel and apathetic to anything that doesn't immediately concern them these days, you know?


----------



## slyfox

The Trailer Park Boys(1999). Was the pilot before the tv series. It was pretty good


----------



## IcedOver

_Blood Simple_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail) - I've never actually viewed any Coen brothers movies aside from _Raising Arizona_ on HBO decades ago. Like with a few filmmakers, they're someone I have kept meaning to watch (when each new movie comes out), but haven't gotten to it. Nothing they've done has been too intriguing. I was tentatively planning on going to the Macbeth movie in the theater (which Joel directed solo for the first time). Anyway, _Blood Simple_ just isn't that good. I have no idea why it is so revered. The characters are wafer thin, perhaps even more so than in the lowest-tier slasher movie. I guess the point of the movie is that they do really stupid stuff and get themselves further in trouble when they didn't need to be, but it's all so thin that it's hard to be invested in any aspect. Also, in the last scene, I guess arms can be longer if you want them to be?


----------



## rabidfoxes

IcedOver said:


> Nothing they've done has been too intriguing.


I also feel very meh about Coens. I've seen No Country for Old Men, The Big Lebowski and True Grit, all of which were just ok. Probably the most enjoyable Coen movie was Fargo but it's merely pleasant and nowhere near mindblowing, whereas Fargo the 2014 series (nowt to do with Coens) was legitimately amazing. I've got Burn After Reading on my watchlist so Coens are getting another chance...but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Fever Dream

The Most Violent Year (2014) 7/10


----------



## pillbugger

I saw a toy of the main character holding an accordion, so I had to watch the insanely popular Encanto. Can this animated musical revitalize the forgotten and lame instrument?

0/10. No magical accordion that saves the world. I'm kidding. The vibrant and colorful tropical setting also drew me in. Apart from the really fast paced beginning that gave me a wrong impression, I really enjoyed it, so 9/10. But then again, I'm the guy who enjoyed the Minions movie so what do I know about rating movies.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Tragedy of Macbeth_ (theater) - This is the first movie that Joel Coen has worked on without his brother. I've now only viewed three of their movies (kept meaning to get to them but never have), and I'm not impressed. This movie is acceptable but is totally forgettable.


----------



## m4m8

_The King's Daughter_

2/10

It's very pretty but too simple and unfulfilling.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

pillbugger said:


> I saw a toy of the main character holding an accordion, so I had to watch the insanely popular Encanto. Can this animated musical revitalize the forgotten and lame instrument?
> 
> 0/10. No magical accordion that saves the world. I'm kidding. The vibrant and colorful tropical setting also drew me in. Apart from the really fast paced beginning that gave me a wrong impression, I really enjoyed it, so 9/10. But then again, I'm the guy who enjoyed the Minions movie so what do I know about rating movies.


Lmfao I like Minions. 😆 Think it's an unpopular opinion. 

I want to see Encanto. I saw Coco a few months back and enjoyed that one a lot. Also enjoyed Raya and the Last Dragon. Honestly, I could rate most Pixar movies a 10/10 if I wanted to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fearless with Jeff Bridges 

8.5/10


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Fearless with Jeff Bridges
> 
> 8.5/10


 I always thought him and his brother should have been in "The Bridges of Madison County"


----------



## pillbugger

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmfao I like Minions. 😆 Think it's an unpopular opinion.
> 
> I want to see Encanto. I saw Coco a few months back and enjoyed that one a lot. Also enjoyed Raya and the Last Dragon. Honestly, I could rate most Pixar movies a 10/10 if I wanted to.


Yep, Pixar makes some great movies! My sisters saw Encanto before me and they didn't like it much, though they are probably not fond of musicals. 

Now to wait for Minions: Rise of Gru.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fearless


pillbugger said:


> Yep, Pixar makes some great movies! My sisters saw Encanto before me and they didn't like it much, though they are probably not fond of musicals.
> 
> Now to wait for Minions: Rise of Gru.


I like Pixar musicals and animated musicals but not so much if they aren't animated. Haha. I'm going to see Encanto eventually. 😃 

Yea, I want to see the new Minions movie. 😆


----------



## alwaysrunning

The House (2022 animated movie on Netflix) 

1/10 the beginning of the first one was okay and I watched it to the end but when it moved onto the second person in a different era living in that house I turned it off. Not my kind of thing.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Tetragammon said:


> Has anyone else seen "Don't Look Up"? _I hated it_; 0/10, wish I could get those hours back, wish I could unsee it. I realize it's supposed to be comedy and I basically don't have a sense of humor so maybe it's my own damn fault for listening to the hype and giving it a try anyway because I like dystopian/apocalypse themes.
> 
> I get that it's satire, but it's just so in-your-face and overblown. More than that, though, this movie exemplifies something I absolutely detest about modern "society" and especially modern humor. But it's something I have a hard time pinning down or explaining. It's not just that it's crude and rude... It's like "***** humor." Is this thing with characters being total jerks to one another for no apparent reason supposed to be funny? Because it's definitely not; it's just cringeworthy and sad IMNSHO.
> 
> I feel like **** like this is a large part of the reason why people in general are so cruel and apathetic to anything that doesn't immediately concern them these days, you know?





Tetragammon said:


> Has anyone else seen "Don't Look Up"? _I hated it_; 0/10, wish I could get those hours back, wish I could unsee it. I realize it's supposed to be comedy and I basically don't have a sense of humor so maybe it's my own damn fault for listening to the hype and giving it a try anyway because I like dystopian/apocalypse themes.
> 
> I get that it's satire, but it's just so in-your-face and overblown. More than that, though, this movie exemplifies something I absolutely detest about modern "society" and especially modern humor. But it's something I have a hard time pinning down or explaining. It's not just that it's crude and rude... It's like "***** humor." Is this thing with characters being total jerks to one another for no apparent reason supposed to be funny? Because it's definitely not; it's just cringeworthy and sad IMNSHO.
> 
> I feel like **** like this is a large part of the reason why people in general are so cruel and apathetic to anything that doesn't immediately concern them these days, you know?


I watched Don't Look Up on New Years Eve. Was it a comedy?? I don't remember laughing once, lol. I just got caught up with that it runs along the same lines/ runs parallel to what groups like Extintion Rebellion are trying to achieve. To make the world aware and take action before it is too late. I just found it a bit stressful and sad because I was looking at it and watching it along those lines and the way, even though it is a work of fiction, the way especially the way they treat the lead females character.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Don't Look Up (2021)

6 out of 10

While I can appreciate a good apocalyptic film. This film is just too hokey and corny for me to fully be able to enjoy.

The 6 score comes from the visuals at the end which are pretty cool.


----------



## m4m8

While You Were Sleeping

10/10 

It may not be one of the best movies of all time, but it's been one of my favorite feel-good movies for more than 20 years and I re-watch it every year. It has this wonderful warm and wholesome quality that surrounds you and makes you feel like anything is possible. It hits the spot every single time and I simply love it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Finding Dory

8/10 👌


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Darkman

8/10 

Saw bits and pieces of it several years ago.


----------



## zonebox

I had another go of "Return of the living dead"

What can I say, it is a classic, and I enjoy it for all of its cheesy goodness. It is kind of like a mozzarella stick in that way, just delicious. 10/10.


----------



## harrison

The Little Things.

Finally a decent film. Has a good feel to it and well-filmed. Denzel Washington is always good. Jared Leto and Rami Malek are both strange-looking guys but they have some presence in this. Worth watching.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> The Fugitive (1993) 8/10


"I didn't kill my wife!"

"I don't care!"

Best comeback.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> "I didn't kill my wife!"
> 
> "I don't care!"
> 
> Best comeback.


I have to wonder if it was in the screenplay or if Tommy Lee Jones ad libbed it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dead Man with Johnny Depp

8.5/10 

I wasn't sure what to rate it at first. It's got slow pacing but it makes up for that like some other movies I've watched. 

What is up with me watching movies with Man in the title recently? 😆


----------



## Blue Dino

Eternals (2021)

7/10 - First attempt, the cliche opening scene turn me off and I stopped watching. Force myself to watch it a second time. It was actually much better than I thought and not what the consensus bad reviews led me to believe. It had many flaws, but they didn't bother me enough. Pacing could've been better, but it had such a potentially rich plot, I guess pacing would've been difficult. Thought they did the good job with the movie in terms of it. In contrast, I thought this movie is much better than Shang-Chi which I thought was pretty bad, but the consensus seems to see it as a critically acclaimed movie which to me is a head scratcher.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wes Crayfish's A Nightmare On Cray Street

1/10

(I know that's not a real movie but it just popped into my head suddenly and made me laugh)


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wes Crayfish's A Nightmare On Cray Street
> 
> 1/10
> 
> (I know that's not a real movie but it just popped into my head suddenly and made me laugh)












Not Another Kaiju Movie... 1/10 And the parody wasn't any better.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Robocop

8.5 robocops out of 10

I was just thinking the whole time throughout the movie with the baby food that I was just thinking about the fact I wanted baby food the other day. Another odd coincidence. 🤣 What in the world?


----------



## Fever Dream

@PurplePeopleEater 

😅 I watched Robocop 2 last night. I'd give it 700 out of 1000 new directives. It's not nearly as good as the first one, but I did it enjoy more than the last time I watched it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> 😅 I watched Robocop 2 last night. I'd give it 700 out of 1000 new directives. It's not nearly as good as the first one, but I did it enjoy more than the last time I watched it.


Lmao I heard the second one wasn't as good so I think I'll pass on it. 😂


----------



## truant

Riders of Justice 8/10

Movie is ****ing brilliant. "You're a chubby little salami." Dying. 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Robocop
> 
> 8.5 robocops out of 10
> 
> I was just thinking the whole time throughout the movie with the baby food that I was just thinking about the fact I wanted baby food the other day. Another odd coincidence. 🤣 What in the world?





Fever Dream said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> 😅 I watched Robocop 2 last night. I'd give it 700 out of 1000 new directives. It's not nearly as good as the first one, but I did it enjoy more than the last time I watched it.





PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmao I heard the second one wasn't as good so I think I'll pass on it. 😂


 Pretty much sequels and reboots are always dreadful. But sometimes they're tolerable. Rarely, they're at least as good as the original (T2, Aliens, Etc). As I recall, Robocop 2 wasn't as good but it was tolerable if you were hankering for more Robocop after the first one.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Pretty much sequels and reboots are always dreadful. But sometimes they're tolerable. Rarely, they're at least as good as the original (T2, Aliens, Etc). As I recall, Robocop 2 wasn't as good but it was tolerable if you were hankering for more Robocop after the first one.


I was expecting to give Robocop 2 a 5/10 or something like that. But I pleasantly surprised that it wasn't as bad as I remembered it being. I think it was in part that annoying kid (the one from that Star Trek episode) that made me initially dislike the film. It turns out that in the alternate reality where Picard let that alien keep the boy, he wanted to live in Robocop illusionary world and became a real psychopath.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Pretty much sequels and reboots are always dreadful. But sometimes they're tolerable. Rarely, they're at least as good as the original (T2, Aliens, Etc). As I recall, Robocop 2 wasn't as good but it was tolerable if you were hankering for more Robocop after the first one.


Lol I like some reboots but then some are overdone too much. I don't want to watch any of the Terminator movies after the second one. The first two are good, though. But I don't see the point of me seeing another one after seeing two. I do like the Planet of the Apes reboots. But then again, I never saw the original and it doesnr look near as good to me. I also like the newer Blade Runner better than the one from the 80s. So I do like some reboots.

And The Texas Chainsaw Massacre that came out in 2003 was better than the original one imo. Then the one that came put in like 2013 was just horrible. I hope they dont butcher the new one thats coming out this year. Pun intended. 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol I like some reboots but then some are overdone too much. I don't want to watch any of the Terminator movies after the second one. The first two are good, though. But I don't see the point of me seeing another one after seeing two.


 What I'd say about the Terminator movies after the first two is they probably could have been as good as the first two but they just weren't. If I hadn't already seen them, I'd hope someone would advise me not to. I think in a way when they keep making bad sequels, they diminish the original but I still enjoy the first two as much as I ever did.

I wouldn't advise you not to see them but if you haven't seen them, you're not missing much. They're a mess.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Fugitive

8.5 fugitives out of 10


----------



## IcedOver

_Scream_ (2022, theater) - I did something atypical for myself in that I didn't look at any reviews or even online comments about this, because I didn't want the potential to be spoiled. Didn't matter much. It's not that good. Not horrible, but definitely what you'd expect from a low-effort reboot. Transparently "woke"/quota casting, and the lead actress is really bad.


----------



## Hemispheres

Spiderman: No Way Home. 

Completely lived up to my expectations and then some.


----------



## m4m8

The French Dispatch

7/10

I loved the quirkiness, it's very detailed and colorful. Exciting to watch as it unwraps in front of you.


----------



## IcedOver

_Thunder Road_ (DVD from Netflix mail) - It's from director Jim Cummings who also is the lead actor. I watched another film of his a few months ago, _The Wolf of Snow Hollow_, which wasn't very good. This is definitely better but not overly substantial. It's about a small-town cop with mental problems who loses his mom and basically has a breakdown. Cummings has a pretty engaging screen presence.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Reservoir Dogs

9.5/10 

Or 10/10 really. Lol That's probably what I'd rate all the Quentin Tarantino movies I've seen. Definitely want to watch again.


----------



## truant

Possessor (2020) -- quite good, 8/10

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2022) -- quite bad, 3/10


----------



## m4m8

Marry Me. 6/10. I enjoyed how they made it look like dating a celebrity is something fairly uncomplicated and the characters adjusted so easily to each others' lives. There wasn't this typical nervous dating anxiety or some cringey artificial dating mishaps and miscommunication that still end in a fairy-tale like they usually do in romcoms. Normal unrealistic instead of overblown unrealistic? Or so it seemed like to me. Not a great movie but still entertaining enough.

Bird Box. 8/10. Re-watched it. Love Sandra Bullock in anything she's in.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Good Will Hunting 

7.5/10

It was an alright movie.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Clue

8/10

Fun, silly movie. 😂 I used to play the boardgame when I was a pipsqueak but didn't watch the movie until now.


----------



## Orb

Starman (1984) 

⭐⭐⭐⭐✴


----------



## Orb

Dark City (1998)

⭐⭐⭐✴✴


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Orb said:


> Dark City (1998)
> 
> ⭐⭐⭐✴✴


 I liked it better the more times I watched it but I agree that it was less than it could have been. I haven't seen Starman since at least the early 90s.


----------



## IcedOver

_Eden Lake_ on DVD from Netflix mail. I'd rented this before. It's a pretty brutal, downer film about a couple beset by hoodlum teens in rural England. It has a lot of plot contrivances, but overall is pretty decent.


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> I liked it better the more times I watched it but I agree that it was less than it could have been. I haven't seen Starman since at least the early 90s.


That's funny because this is the second time I've watched it, and I actually liked it less this time around. It's _so close _to being an amazing film


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Brick with Joseph Gordon Levitt

7/10

It was alright.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Over The Top (1987) - I know it's corny as all hell but I'm giving it a 7/10 because I can't not like it when I watch it.


----------



## IcedOver

_Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me_ and _Eraserhead_ in the theater as part of a Lynch week at the theater. I'd been to both in the theater before, but _Eraserhead_ only once. The sound at this theater for _Eraserhead_ was excellent, really made the bizarre soundscapes pop. As for _Peaks_, I hated it when I went on opening night in the theater almost thirty years ago (damn, the time), but in my last few viewings I've grown actually to like it.


----------



## truant

^ _Eraserhead_ is such a great movie.

I finally got around to watching _Batman & Robin_. What can be said about this awful, terrible movie? I could leave a chilly review, but I'm sure everyone who's seen it is tired of the puns. 3/10


----------



## floyd the barber

Detachment with Adrien Brody, great film. 9/10


----------



## IcedOver

Two totally different movies:

_Mulholland Drive_ in the theater (fifth time in the theater over the decades): I still steadfastly maintain that this is Lynch's worst movie even though some have called it the best movie of the century so far. 

_Jackass Forever_ (theater): Eh, it's okay. I prefer the stuff in the past where it's more clever stuff or hidden camera pranks on unsuspecting people over the pure pain and torture stuff they do. This movie has more of the latter, and it gets repetitive. Too many dicks and balls and inflicting pain on them - bee stings, various impacts to a cup, slapper mechanism to the balls, and Preston's ball being used as a punching bag.


----------



## pillbugger

So I heard that Turning Red took place in the 2000s. A modern, animated movie embracing the awkwardness and trends of the time? I had to watch it. It even has the Tamogotchis appearing in some scenes.








9/10. I couldn't help but smile for a good portion of the film. It was obnoxiously entertaining for me, especially since the girls reminded me of my sisters... will they shut up about their favorite singers already!

Heck, Abby and Priya share a pretty striking resemblance to the both of them lmao.








...I'm going to have to bug them to watch it.


----------



## zonebox

@pillbugger I just watched that a few hours ago, it was cute and pretty funny. 

The last movie I just watched was on pluto, it was called "Rapture" although it was not a religious movie. From the description on Pluto:
_"A single mom tries to break free from a mysterious organization that has abducted her. "_

It was okay, nothing really fantastic. I wouldn't suggest it to anyone unless they were really bored, as I think of it as something more of a filler if you are bored and I would rate Rapture a 4.5/10. The acting wasn't terrible, but the movie just didn't really do it for me. To be fair, I started it a bit later in rather than go to their demand section to watch it from the start.


----------



## Fever Dream

The Batman 8 Riddles solved out of 10 (although I feel that on subsequent viewings I might rate in lower). 

I really expected this one to be violent and mopey disaster. It turns out that it while violent and mopey, it wasn't that bad. It was actually pretty good. I am giving a bonus for making Batman an actual detective, and also making him care about people. Except for people in motor vehicles. If they don't want to be part of Batman's reckless pursuit, they shouldn't have been on the highway in the first place.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

pillbugger said:


> So I heard that Turning Red took place in the 2000s. A modern, animated movie embracing the awkwardness and trends of the time? I had to watch it. It even has the Tamogotchis appearing in some scenes.
> View attachment 149182
> 
> 9/10. I couldn't help but smile for a good portion of the film. It was obnoxiously entertaining for me, especially since the girls reminded me of my sisters... will they shut up about their favorite singers already!
> 
> Heck, Abby and Priya share a pretty striking resemblance to the both of them lmao.
> View attachment 149183
> 
> ...I'm going to have to bug them to watch it.


I want to see this movie. I remember having a Tamogotchi when I was a kid. Lol


Independence Day

I'd probably rate it a 9/10. Maybe an 8.5. But I think it's deserving of a 9. 😁


----------



## pillbugger

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I want to see this movie. I remember having a Tamogotchi when I was a kid. Lol
> 
> 
> Independence Day
> 
> I'd probably rate it a 9/10. Maybe an 8.5. But I think it's deserving of a 9. 😁


I remember Independence Day. I might need to go check out some more movies about humans VS some hostile entities similar to it. Those are always fun to watch, I remember.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

pillbugger said:


> I remember Independence Day. I might need to go check out some more movies about humans VS some hostile entities similar to it. Those are always fun to watch, I remember.


It was actually my first time watching it believe it or not. It's a pretty good one. 

The Fly and The Thing are good ones. 👍


----------



## Orb

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2008)

⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐

Probably the 4th time I've watched it, one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Orb

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings (2021)

⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴

Low expectations, was much better than I thought. Somewhat formulaic but very entertaining.


----------



## IcedOver

_Murder on the Orient Express_ (1974) - I wasn't very impressed with this and also didn't much like the book. 

_Murder on the Orient Express_ (2017) - I was surprised that this adaptation, while still having the same issues as the book, is probably better than the previous adaptation.

_Death on the Nile_ (2022) - The book was better than the _Orient Express_ book, but this movie is just totally average. Branagh is good in his performance, but his direction and the screenplay are very bland. It also has the requisite "woke"/race-focused crap that must be shoehorned into every movie today.


----------



## Orb

IcedOver said:


> _Murder on the Orient Express_ (1974) - I wasn't very impressed with this and also didn't much like the book.
> 
> _Murder on the Orient Express_ (2017) - I was surprised that this adaptation, while still having the same issues as the book, is probably better than the previous adaptation.
> 
> _Death on the Nile_ (2022) - The book was better than the _Orient Express_ book, but this movie is just totally average. Branagh is good in his performance, but his direction and the screenplay are very bland. It also has the requisite "woke"/race-focused crap that must be shoehorned into every movie today.


Thanks for the reviews - was thinking about watching at least one of those two.


----------



## Orb

Spider-Man : Homecoming (2017)

⭐⭐⭐⭐✴

Second time of watching, liked it even more this time around.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Hello, My Name Is Dorris

8/10 it was funny in parts and helped me relax whilst waiting to go collect some resistance bands.


----------



## Tetragammon

"Turning Red" 8/10

I had to watch this after incidentally reading some crazy stuff about it online; I guess it's been pretty polarizing to some people? I can't pass up anything controversial. _Oh no, it alludes to menstruation, so we must censor it out of existence!_ /sarcasm Stupid people and their horrified aversion to anything even remotely sexual, _especially_ when it comes to kids. Cuz kids must be protected from the "evils" of sexuality as long as possible, right?! Sigh. Thinking about it actually made me thankful that I'm not female... My parents waited WAY too long to teach me anything about sex, and my first ejaculation was surprising enough. But bleeding? Yikes, that would have panicked me way more. I feel really bad for girls who don't get any warning, ya know?

Apparently some people also felt that it was way too specific, about an Asian girl in Toronto. But even though I'm a guy, the theme of this "perfect" kid rebelling against their parents' unrealistic expectations _hit me right in the feels_... My parents were a LOT like that. And I didn't even really rebel until I was well into my 20's, way too late to actually enjoy any of my childhood. We're not Asian but I still feel like I really did have a "Tiger Mom."

Good film; I'll have to watch it again. And I find it hilarious that some people are so up-in-arms about it! I bet that _my mom_ would hate it...


----------



## IcedOver

Three Jane Campion movies.
_Sweetie_ (DVD from Netflix mail): What an irritating, inconsequential wet fart of a movie, with a truly dumba$$ ending. 

_The Piano_ (DVD from Netflix mail): Very disappointing considering how acclaimed it is. The premise is good, but the characters' situations and motivations are so unclear through poor storytelling and mumbled dialogue (i.e., Harvey "Mumbles" Keitel). Plus, the little sh!t kid rats on her own mother! 

_The Power of the Dog_ (in the theater): I guess this is the "frontrunner" for the now-worthless "Woke Oscars" so it can be given to a woman two years in a row. It's not awards worthy, though. To be fair, the movie is pretty okay, but that's only because it's based on a book that is good. I read that beforehand, and the movie is a _very_ close adaptation. However, as sometimes happens with close adaptations, the movie somehow misses some of the essence of what made the book good. One thing she missed is touching on Cumberbatch's character's intelligence and ethics which are very important in the book. It's given lip service, but she prefers to show him as an "evil male". Something else that was really distracting is the music which is used in an insistent, driving manner in several key scenes near the end, when no music would have been preferable. The atonality of it in those scenes is really out of place.


----------



## truant

Rewatched _The Fisher King_ tonight. I haven't seen it since I saw it in the theatre. I know I loved it at the time, but I wasn't sure if it would hold up, but it did. I think I liked it even more this time. Such a wonderful movie.

Rewatched _Groundhog Day_ last night. Another one of my favourite movies.


----------



## truant

Rewatched _Requiem for a Dream_ tonight. Still the best "Drugs are bad, m'kay?" PSA out there.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

truant said:


> Rewatched _The Fisher King_ tonight. I haven't seen it since I saw it in the theatre. I know I loved it at the time, but I wasn't sure if it would hold up, but it did. I think I liked it even more this time. Such a wonderful movie.
> 
> Rewatched _Groundhog Day_ last night. Another one of my favourite movies.


Lol My online friend I talk to through email recommended The Fisher King to me like a few weeks ago so thats ironic. Sounds like it'll be good. Not sure when I'm going to watch it yet. 

I thought about watching Groundhog Day until I saw the genre said romance comedy. Lol Maybe it is good cause it looks pretty good to me. I hear it is so I think I'll watch that, too.


----------



## truant

@PurplePeopleEater 

Hope you like them. 🙂 _The Fisher King_ is a Terry Gilliam film, so be prepared for a bit of oddness. It's also fairly dark. _Groundhog Day_ is a bit more cerebral than most romcoms and light on the romance. (I take it you're not a big fan of romance/romcoms?)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

truant said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> Hope you like them. 🙂 _The Fisher King_ is a Terry Gilliam film, so be prepared for a bit of oddness. It's also fairly dark. _Groundhog Day_ is a bit more cerebral than most romcoms and light on the romance. (I take it you're not a big fan of romance/romcoms?)


I like odd movies sometimes and dark stuff. 

Then I should watch Groundhog Day if there isnt much romance. Yea, I'm not a fan of romance comedies. Lol Any genre but that, I'm fine with.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Batman_. This movie has a really good depiction of the in-costume Batman, and the differently-styled suit looks great on the screen. They have a ton of scenes with him in the suit, lots of shots, whereas in other adaptations it seems like they just get quick scenes, and he barely talks. I think Pattinson spends more time in suit than as Wayne. That's because they clearly tried to make this more of a detective story, which was an admirable attempt. Other Batman movies don't highlight his detective skills or intelligence much, and give him too much of a support system. Pattinson is pretty good, and the first third of the movie is involving and has a welcome style. Batman isn't as smooth as other incarnations; he's more stripped down, doesn't have all the answers physically at times, which is a great tack. However . . . after that, it starts going downhill. The mystery/riddle plot is very poorly crafted. The riddles and the chase the Riddler puts them on aren't interesting and are confusing, and the overall villain plot is just more predictable crap given today's anti-rich climate (and Catwoman even throws in a comment about hatred of Whites as well). I kept thinking that because it's almost three hours, it had time to work these things out, but it just kept plodding along until a truly awful and out-of-left-field/we-have-no-good-idea-on-how-to-resolve-this final act and horrible overacting by Paul Dano (I never liked him much). I'd say the movie is better directed than it is written. Even given those issues, this is a pretty good attempt to highlight the character in a different way.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Timbuktu (2014). Saw a lot of mediocre movies lately so this one was a welcome surprise. It deals with hard subject matter without giving in to the temptation to twist the knife. The brutality has a melancholic colouring that allows me to watch this without chewing my nails down to the quick. Isis nutters are shown as human (while not exactly humane). Aesthetically pleasing with beautiful colour combinations, beautiful people and beautiful nature. I am fully satisfied.


----------



## Zatch

Encanto, very pretty movie. Definitely enjoyed it and all the singing. ❤


----------



## truant

Just watched _Titane_ (French, so subtitles). Is this the next Cronenberg? What a strange, brutal, and messed-up movie.


----------



## Orb

Turning Red (2022)

⭐ ⭐ ✴ ✴ ✴

Could not get into this one at all. I've not been this disinterested while watching a movie for a while.


----------



## Orb

Spider-Man: Far From Home (2019)

⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴

Second time watching, first time was back in England in the theatre. Still great, although not quite the experience as first time around.


----------



## IcedOver

Two movies from Ti West; his latest _X_ is in theaters. 

_The Roost_ (DVD from Netflix mail): Some twentysomethings on the road to a friend's wedding crash their car and wander to a house/barn that has bats which attack them and turn them into zombies. The movie is pretty bad, but it has a good atmosphere. The best thing about it is that it's introduced as if it's part of a chintzy local public access horror host show.

_The House of the Devil_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail): I've heard good things about this for years, but it's pretty mediocre/bad. It's 95% set-up for a resolution that is totally predictable. Too bad.


----------



## alwaysrunning

No One Knows I'm Here 6/10

I was looking for films with people that are reclusive, hermits etc


----------



## CWe

Creepshow 2 (10/10)


----------



## IcedOver

Two more movies from Ti West. I'm very unimpressed.
_The Innkeepers_ (DVD): Just like The House of the Devil, this movie spends almost all its runtime flirting with a plot, then where it leads is totally uninteresting and not imaginative.

_X_ (theater): This is probably the "best" of his four movies I've viewed, but that's not saying much. At least it has something going on a thematic level, even if it's heavy handed.


----------



## Skeletra

*Cut bank* (2014) (Crime, Drama, Thriller)
The movie as a whole was a bit slow, but I liked the storytelling. You’re rarely left wondering why people would do what they do. Pretty easygoing but not so that you feel dumb. Solid *8/10*. Delivery _could_ have been better in some parts, but I think I enjoyed is as it was.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

truant said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> Hope you like them. 🙂 _The Fisher King_ is a Terry Gilliam film, so be prepared for a bit of oddness. It's also fairly dark. _Groundhog Day_ is a bit more cerebral than most romcoms and light on the romance. (I take it you're not a big fan of romance/romcoms?)


I watched The Fisher King. And yea, it's one of the most bizarre movies I've seen but it was really good. I'd rate it an 8.5/10. It had some comedy in it, too. The singing part about the VCRs had me laughing out loud cause it was so random. 🤣...I like bizarre movies cause they can be different and you don't know what to expect. 

Now, I'll have to see Groundhog Day.


----------



## truant

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I watched The Fisher King. And yea, it's one of the most bizarre movies I've seen but it was really good. I'd rate it an 8.5/10. It had some comedy in it, too. The singing part about the VCRs had me laughing out loud cause it was so random. 🤣...I like bizarre movies cause they can be different and you don't know what to expect.
> 
> Now, I'll have to see Groundhog Day.


Oh yeah, that scene's great, haha. All, or at least most, of Gilliam's films are a bit weird. Glad you liked it. 🙂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

truant said:


> Oh yeah, that scene's great, haha. All, or at least most, of Gilliam's films are a bit weird. Glad you liked it. 🙂


That was a great scene. 😂

Maybe I should look into more of his films. 👍


----------



## IcedOver

_Nights of Cabiria_ (in the theater). I've been meaning to watch some of Fellini's films for many years, but never got around to it. A local theater has a series, so I went to this. It's pretty good even if it's a tad headache inducing at times because of the shrill yelling of some of the characters. It's a pretty simple and affecting story about the proverbial "hooker with a heart of gold".


----------



## IcedOver

_La strada_ (in the theater). Another Fellini movie. I didn't like this one nearly as much as _Nights of Cabiria_. It's not as well paced and is somewhat repetitive.


----------



## harrison

Michael Clayton - Tom Wilkinson's portrayal of someone with bipolar disorder is still one of the best I've seen. 

George Clooney always sort of steals the show and Tilda Swinton's always good too, but it's Tom Wilkinson that's the real star.


----------



## IcedOver

_Dark Star_ (1974, in the theater). This is John Carpenter's first movie, although it was a student film that was expanded to theatrical length. I rented it a few years ago and didn't much like it, but it was better in the theater. It's a goofy movie that's a takeoff on _2001_ about a crew in deep space.


----------



## harrison

Rewatched The Accountant with Ben Affleck - very satisfying. Plus I'd forgotten how it ended which was a bonus.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dog Day Afternoon 9/10

Finally finished it last night after watching it for like 3 nights. 😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fargo

8.5/10


----------



## lunacat

The OG Halloween movie

The acting was so ****ing cringe and bad at times lmaooo.
But it's a classic and groundbreaking for its time. Plus the music is amazing and at times I genuinely felt creeped out.

6.5/10


----------



## IcedOver

Three movies from nondescript director Daniel Espinosa.

_Safe House_ (DVD from library): Just a bland CIA flick.

_Life_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail): I considered going to this in the theater but ultimately didn't go. It's not that bad even if it's just an _Alien_ knockoff that's a bit closer to Earth. I had heard some interesting things about its resolution, but what I had imagined is more interesting than what was in the movie.

_Morbius_ (theater): It's not been getting good reviews, and for the first half or so, I wasn't sure why. It wasn't that great or anything, but a serviceable sci-fi monster movie. Then things turned pretty stupid and the editing went to crap.


----------



## Folded Edge

X (2022) 5/10. An ok modern attempt at a slasher flick. Nothing particularly clever or original if you've seen many other films of that type before.


----------



## alifb8

The green mile 8/10 - cheesy at times


----------



## IcedOver

_Swiss Army Man_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail): It's from the directors of _Everything Everywhere All at Once_, and after watching this, I'm less interested in that movie; haven't been to it yet. This movie just isn't that great. It never quite gels. I guess I can appreciate what they were going for, but it doesn't quite work and gets a bit annoying after a while.


----------



## IcedOver

_The Death of Dick Long_ (DVD from Netflix mail): From one of the co-directors of _Everything Everywhere All at Once_. Some rural band buddies dump their friend outside an ER and leave; he dies shortly after. It's a semi-mystery/semi-comedy that goes to an unexpected place. It's pretty good.


----------



## IcedOver

_Everything Everywhere All at Once_. I found this pretty disappointing. It has a good core idea of different possibilities in life, but the family drama that launches the whole journey doesn't really work. Plus, it's overlong and extremely repetitive. You can tell that the makers did a lot of "work" as far as all the different universes, but that doesn't mean much because the whole thing is pretty thin and gets annoying. I think these co-directors, who call themselves "Daniels", are better directors than they are writers; I also didn't much like _Swiss Army Man_ but liked _The Death of Dick Long_ which Scheinert didn't write.


----------



## Folded Edge

'The Batman' 7/10. Better than I expected it to be. Way too long though.


----------



## Ponder

In Time (2011)
Reflects today's human values quite well. Economics Vs Human Life. The Virtues of Capitalist Living. I give it a 8.5 out of 10


----------



## IcedOver

_Vortex_ (theater). This is from director Gaspar Noé who made the overpraised _Irreversible_. It stars another director, Italian horror "maestro" Dario Argento in his only lead acting role. He plays a husband whose wife is having severe bouts of dementia. It's a drama/horror movie that is shone in split screen. I definitely liked it, but it is VERY similar in subject to the film _Amour_.


----------



## m4m8

Grave of the Fireflies

8/10

Great movie, but so, sooooo depressing I almost regret watching it.


----------



## floyd the barber

The Sunset Limited 10/10 but it's very dark, depressing, or whatever. Loved the book when I was a teenager


----------



## IcedOver

_The Northman_ (theater). As far as Robert Eggers, I kind of liked _The Lighthouse_ but not much _The Witch_ as with the latter, he used his pretense of doing a historically accurate film to mask that he didn't have an interesting story to tell. That's the case with _The Northman_ which is based on the legend that also inspired _Hamlet_. However, this movie seems closer to _Gladiator_. For maybe half of this movie, I was thinking that it was pretty okay. Then it gets stalled and never progresses in an interesting way, and features Alexander Skarsgard in a bland performance/character. In fact it just gets really boring, is dreadfully paced and overlong. A 100-minute story is stretched into a 140-minute slog.


----------



## IcedOver

_These Final Hours_ (DVD from Netflix mail). An Australian film about the world progressively being destroyed over a matter of a day by some kind of fireball or comet that's due to hit Australia in about twelve hours. So the folks need to figure out what to do, whether it's kill themselves or each other, who to be with, stuff like that. It's actually a pretty decent movie.


----------



## Skeletra

One Hour Photo - Damn. Robin Williams plays this role as a stalker really well. I liked it a lot


----------



## Orb

Get Out (2017)
⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ ✴

Unfortunately, I already knew the basic plot going into it, so that probably dampened my overall impression by the time I finished. That said, it was very well made and a decent enough horror movie. I feel like it might have been better had they used one of the alternate endings.


----------



## Orb

Knowing (2009)
⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐

Another film that I had an idea of where the ending would go, due to a search on movies that dealt with this particular scenario. I was surprised that I found the whole movie to be fantastic, and was unable to turn it off even though it was late at night (very rare for me).


----------



## IcedOver

_Wild at Heart_ (in the theater). Given that Lynch is pretty much my favorite filmmaker and has been for over 30 years, I definitely liked it. It was my second time viewing it in the theater, and this was a really good showing because the sound was pretty decent. The titles slamming onto the screen made a big sonic impact. The other people in attendance were really into it, laughing at the right moments.


----------



## mt moyt

caught up with 2 of the latest MCU's phase 4 films, The Eternals and Spider-man: No way Home. And also The Batman.

Spider-man was great. Was quite annoyed at how the conflict started, seems like it could've been so easily avoided, but it was very good toward the middle and end. 8.5/10

The Eternals wasnt that good, just didn't care about any of the characters. I think there were just too many new characters. they tried to build backstories for each of them but it felt rushed and lingered excessively on the romance aspect of things. 6/10

The Batman - 7/10. don't really have a review for it.


----------



## IcedOver

_Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore_ (theater). I've read all the Potter books and been to all the movies in the theater, not because I have any particular liking or allegiance to the series, but more out of habit. They can be enjoyable sometimes, though. The first _Fantastic Beasts_ movie was pretty good. The second was pretty bad. For a while watching this third, I thought it would be better than the second, but it turned out actually to be _worse_. It's completely nonsensical. The plot for going after Grindelwald is not explained enough and is just plain silly. The climax is ridiculous.


----------



## IcedOver

_Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness_ in 3D. These MCU movies are officially getting kind of tiresome. It feels like the makers invest most of their time in trying to find new ways to make references and Easter eggs, and almost no time on quality stories. They're so obsessed with making things interconnected to where the main thing that seems to get attention in these movies is "Oh, look, they brought in *_* and *_* is playing him!" Sam Raimi couldn't really save this movie despite slipping in a few of his trademarks. It's not horrible but is just so bland and repetitive. I don't do streaming, so haven't watched any of the new series they keep slapping on the internet, but this movie appears to be more of a sequel to "WandaVision" than the previous _Strange_ film. The 3D, though, was really good as far as the effects moments.


----------



## Fever Dream

IcedOver said:


> _Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness_ in 3D. These MCU movies are officially getting kind of tiresome. It feels like the makers invest most of their time in trying to find new ways to make references and Easter eggs, and almost no time on quality stories. They're so obsessed with making things interconnected to where the main thing that seems to get attention in these movies is "Oh, look, they brought in _ and _ is playing him!" Sam Raimi couldn't really save this movie despite slipping in a few of his trademarks. It's not horrible but is just so bland and repetitive. I don't do streaming, so haven't watched any of the new series they keep slapping on the internet, but this movie appears to be more of a sequel to "WandaVision" than the previous _Strange_ film. The 3D, though, was really good as far as the effects moments.


I didn't see it in 3D, but other than that I had about the same take on the new Doctor Strange film as you did. It was an okay film, but these films are getting stale. I guess I'd also add that the America character kind of felt tacked on and unnecessary. I guess she's mostly there as a commercial for a possible America Chavez stand alone film. But then, that's "par for the course" with Marvel movies.


----------



## Orb

The Lost City (2022)
⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ ✴

Old-fashioned treasure hunt type movie, that of course cannot hold a candle to classics like Raiders of the Lost Ark. But it's not trying to do so, it's more of a not-so-subtle homage to that genre (like the poster saying 'Romancing the Page', and the Indiana-Jones type font used in the opening).


----------



## Orb

Top Gun: Maverick (2022) [Theater]
⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴

You know exactly what you're going to get here, and it doesn't disappoint. Great aerial action and, although still a little cheesy in parts, is worth going to see.


----------



## Runner girl9090

Christine -1983 (movie about a possessed car)
7/10
Kill dozer -1974 6/10- possessed bulldozer movie


----------



## IcedOver

_Firestarter_ (1984, DVD). I watched this on HBO back in the '80s, but not since. I read the book recently, and this is a pretty faithful adaptation, actually not that bad. The finale is pretty cool. The most unique thing about it is the score from Tangerine Dream which is very Carpenter-esque which is ironic since Carpenter and his son and godson provided the score for the 2022 version.

_Firestarter_ (2022, theater). This is one of those movies that's not awful but isn't very good, either. It has an old-fashioned feel for some reason, like something that would have come out in the late '90s or early '00s, but not totally in a good way. I'm not sure why I say that. It changes up a lot of elements from the book but misses several plot aspects which would have benefited it. The finale is horrible. It feels like they ran out of money.


----------



## IcedOver

_Dumpster Baby_ (DVD from Netflix mail). I've rented this a couple times before. It starts out with a crack wh*ore unexpectedly having a baby on a filthy mattress. She tells her friend to get rid of it. The friend tries to pawn it off on some gay street thugs, but they turn her down, so she puts it in a dumpster. A guy and the hooker giving him a BJ find it next, and the completely blanket-wrapped baby goes from one hand to another among the scumbags of lower-class Georgia. Even though much of the dialogue is incomprehensible due to some bad sound recording or poor DVD authoring, the movie has a weird charm. I like the atmosphere and episodic nature, and of course it has one of the greatest titles ever.


----------



## harrison

Old - by M. Night Shyamalan - bad.

Siberia - with Keanu Reeves - worse.

Logan Lucky - with Daniel Craig etc - very funny. I love the accents these guys do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> Old - by M. Night Shyamalan - bad.


 Unbreakable and The Sixth Sense were really the only two by him that I liked (that I saw anyway). Those two are epic but he seemed to lose it after that.


----------



## IcedOver

_Men_ (theater). This _shouldn't_ have been a bad or negligible movie. It has good cinematography and editing, a nice location, and an okay base premise. However, it's undone by a virulent anti-male viewpoint which you find in many movies today - propping up women as angelic beings who can do no wrong and whose every misfortune is because of "the awful way men are". So the lead actress spends the entire film in various states of confusion and hate at the male activity around her. If you've viewed the trailer, even just a few bits of it, that's basically the entire story. The movie was written and directed by a man no less, so he'd probably consider himself the silly term of an "ally" as he barfs out in his weird liberal mindset what he believes women deal with, making a film that has as its sole point to debase his own gender.


----------



## harrison

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unbreakable and The Sixth Sense were really the only two by him that I liked (that I saw anyway). Those two are epic but he seemed to lose it after that.


Yeah, I agree - The Sixth Sense was very clever. I remember it really giving me the creeps when I watched it. It probably still would. I'm not too good with scary movies.


----------



## Orb

Sideways (2004)
⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐

Been a while since I've watched this one, popped up in my Prime recommended. Still awesome.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Legend (2015) 

I really enjoyed the scene where Regie and Frances meet for the first time. They have great on-screen chemistry in this scene.


----------



## Orb

Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986) [Theater] 
⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐

Seen it many times, but never at the movies, it was somewhat surreal to see it this way, but nonetheless enjoyable. Classic high school comedy with great casting and pacing. Fantastic script with many memorable quotes, and plenty of 4th wall breaking. Will always be one of my favorites.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986) [Theater]
> ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐
> 
> Seen it many times, but never at the movies, it was somewhat surreal to see it this way, but nonetheless enjoyable. Classic high school comedy with great casting and pacing. Fantastic script with many memorable quotes, and plenty of 4th wall breaking. Will always be one of my favorites.


This easily in my top 5 movies that I've seen the most times in my life. But never on the big screen. I'm a bit jealous. Glad you got see to see it like that.

On a side not, I've noticed here at least, due to the down turn in folk going to the cinema, that they are showing a lot more old / classic films again in the cinema here. No bad thing in my book.


----------



## IcedOver

Two David Cronenberg films. 

_Crimes of the Future_ (theater). This was supposed to be a return to quality horror for Cronenberg after 19 years of what I consider subpar movies. I think his last good movie was _eXistenZ_ which was also his last original screenplay that he wrote, before this. Unfortunately it's just not a very good movie. I was preoccupied and in a bad mood when I watched it, so I might not have been too receptive to anything he was dishing out. It's about humans inexplicably evolving new organs and lacking pain receptors, but outside of the idea of this stuff being "new", it doesn't do anything with the story and is actually a bit confusing because nothing is delved into. For some reason I'm not a fan of Viggo Mortensen. Something about him just doesn't connect. Léa Seydoux I also don't like; I think she was miscast. The accent salad plus the fact that a lot of dialogue is whispered makes it hard to understand some things. Very disappointed.

_Maps to the Stars_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail). This didn't play theaters in my town, so I hadn't viewed it. It's about vacuous, mentally deranged Hollywood stars. It just kind of meanders around, then tries to derive some meaning because a couple characters are killed. Pretty forgettable flick.


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Dog Day Afternoon 9/10
> 
> Finally finished it last night after watching it for like 3 nights. 😆


"Sonny" died in 2006









The True Story Of New York's Most Outrageous Bank Robbery, Portrayed In 'Dog Day Afternoon'


Not even the film could cram in every detail that made this crime so astounding.




allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## Dan the man

Office Space. I've seen it several times but not for a couple years.

Still a classic. 5 of 5 stars


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> "Sonny" died in 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The True Story Of New York's Most Outrageous Bank Robbery, Portrayed In 'Dog Day Afternoon'
> 
> 
> Not even the film could cram in every detail that made this crime so astounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allthatsinteresting.com


That made for an interesting read. That's insane he almost started a prison riot if he didn't get to see the movie. Lol Yea, I heard the real life story was more crazy than the actual film.


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> This easily in my top 5 movies that I've seen the most times in my life. But never on the big screen. I'm a bit jealous. Glad you got see to see it like that.
> 
> On a side not, I've noticed here at least, due to the down turn in folk going to the cinema, that they are showing a lot more old / classic films again in the cinema here. No bad thing in my book.


The best part was possibly the post-credit scene where he says "it's over, go home" , and this time I would have to go home, haha. Seems like re-running classic movies is a world wide thing then  They had Back To The Future and The Exorcist as future showings. Are you going to go to any?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Class of 1999. 8/10

The Blob. 8/10

Great old classic stuff to watch.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> The best part was possibly the post-credit scene where he says "it's over, go home" , and this time I would have to go home, haha. Seems like re-running classic movies is a world wide thing then  They had Back To The Future and The Exorcist as future showings. Are you going to go to any?


I'd like to but my healths not great at the moment and sadly the covid numbers are going back up currently, they are predicting a big surge in numbers in the next month or so. Maybe later in the year.


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That made for an interesting read. That's insane he almost started a prison riot if he didn't get to see the movie. Lol Yea, I heard the real life story was more crazy than the actual film.


I think what stands out to me is while the whole sex change thing might seem sorta normal today in 1972 that seemed way way out there. I read Leon eventually died of AIDS in the 80s. 

Interesting tidbit I read about somewhere. The real Sonny and Sal went to see The Godfather earlier that day. With Al Pacino and John Cazale. They emulated their moves in the bank robbery. Who in turn those 2 actors emulated the bank robbers!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> I think what stands out to me is while the whole sex change thing might seem sorta normal today in 1972 that seemed way way out there. I read Leon eventually died of AIDS in the 80s.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I read about somewhere. The real Sonny and Sal went to see The Godfather earlier that day. With Al Pacino and John Cazale. They emulated their moves in the bank robbery. Who in turn those 2 actors emulated the bank robbers!


Yea, that made for a unique story. The 80s was when AIDS became more known about, too. Not that I was born in the 80s. 

Oh, whoa. That's a bit of a mind trip. Lol 😳 There seems to be a lot of interesting things to know about this movie.


----------



## Humesday

28 Weeks Later 8/10

Sunshine 8/10


----------



## Humesday

10 Cloverfield Lane 9/10


----------



## IcedOver

_Inland Empire_ (theater). Being a Lynch fan, this is the fourth overall time I've been to this in a theater. It's a great movie, but it fails in the character department which sometimes leaves it a bit unsatisfying. You need to be "in the mood" to enjoy it, considering that it's a 3-hour onslaught of avant garde. I was maybe 50% in the mood today. The best aspects of it are the camerawork and editing.


----------



## Humesday

Ad Astra 9/10
Don't Look Up 8/10


----------



## kony22

Deathstalker II
0.5 out of 5 stars (0.5 stars ONLY because of Toni Naples)


----------



## Orb

Tron (1982)
⭐⭐⭐⭐✴

A technical masterpiece for its day, and I think the style and concept holds up today.


----------



## DeathBecomesHer1

HATCHING it was ****in great


----------



## harrison

I've been trying to watch The House of Gucci but it's so bad I don't think I can finish it. I'm not sure which is worse - the acting or the screen-play. Lots of well-known actors but it's terrible. It's also about an hour too long.


----------



## Fever Dream

Top Gun: Maverick. You know, the new sequel that was made 3 and a half decades after the fact. It's been getting a fair amount of praise. And it seems like everyone at my workplace thinks that it's the greatest film ever. I guess I felt that it's only an okay film; maybe a 7/10 if I'm being generous. Really, it's just the original Top Gun... again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Top Gun: Maverick. You know, the new sequel that was made 3 and a half decades after the fact. It's been getting a fair amount of praise. And it seems like everyone at my workplace thinks that it's the greatest film ever. I guess I felt that it's only an okay film; maybe a 7/10 if I'm being generous. Really, it's just the original Top Gun... again.


 Best thing that came out of the original was the Berlin song.


----------



## harrison

Fever Dream said:


> Top Gun: Maverick. You know, the new sequel that was made 3 and a half decades after the fact. It's been getting a fair amount of praise. And it seems like everyone at my workplace thinks that it's the greatest film ever. I guess I felt that it's only an okay film; maybe a 7/10 if I'm being generous. Really, it's just the original Top Gun... again.


I was thinking of going to see it but apparently most of the hype around it is for the flying scenes. I think they used real planes for it or something.


----------



## Orb

Scrub-Zero said:


> Class of 1999. 8/10
> 
> The Blob. 8/10
> 
> Great old classic stuff to watch.


Which version of The Blob? Not seen the '58 version, but the '88 one is pretty good, in a cheesy kind of way.


----------



## Orb

Jackie Brown (1997)
⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐

Not really as talked about in the same reverence as, say Reservoir Dogs or Pulp Fiction. But I love this as much as those other two.


----------



## IcedOver

_Flesh-Eating Mothers_ (Blu-ray): Exactly as the title sounds. Neighborhood moms who have all slept with the same guy and gotten a specific VD turn into cannibals. 

_Silent Madness_ (Blu-ray): An insane asylum has a clerical error. They were supposed to release minimum security patient John Howard, but through an early-'80s computer error, released murderer Howards Johns instead. I watched the 3D version, and it's so worth it. The 3D effects are great - lots of good depth in interior scenes and tons of weapons shoved at the camera.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Orb said:


> Which version of The Blob? Not seen the '58 version, but the '88 one is pretty good, in a cheesy kind of way.


I always watch the 80s version


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Orb said:


> Jackie Brown (1997)
> ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐
> 
> Not really as talked about in the same reverence as, say Reservoir Dogs or Pulp Fiction. But I love this as much as those other two.


I need to see that one. Yea, I hear it's his least best film. 

I think out of Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs, I probably prefer Reservoir Dogs but they're both good. Pulp Fiction was filmed uniquely but I think I like the story of Reservoir Dogs more and the twists were crazy. I'm not sure if you saw The Hateful Eight. That movie is really good.


----------



## Fever Dream

harrison said:


> I was thinking of going to see it but apparently most of the hype around it is for the flying scenes. I think they used real planes for it or something.


I suppose it's worth seeing in a theater, if just for the flying scenes. Other than that, I'd wait for it to come out on a streaming service, or until you can rent it.


----------



## IcedOver

_Watcher_ (theater). A woman goes with her SO to Romania for his job and immediately fixates on a guy staring out of his window across the way. I won't go into details of how this is basically a remake of another movie, but this movie infuriated me despite being engrossing for 95% of its runtime - good location and well edited. Movies and TV over the last few years are being DESTROYED by their makers' desires to push an agenda - whatever trendy (usually leftist) agenda it is - mostly race or gender based. That can come in casting, story, or both. This movie could have done something interesting; all the tools were present for it. Instead, its makers are more concerned with adhering to The Agenda, and it renders what could have been a decent movie totally forgettable because the makers were not trying to make a good movie but to push a message. Another recent movie, _Men _(which was made by a man, unlike _Watcher_) also had a pro-female/anti-male Agenda and was similarly ruined by it. In the past, filmmakers were able to more artfully weave in their messages or points of view. Today, with the polarization of the world, quality has fallen by the wayside and filmmakers are more concerned with shoving their hashtag BS in your face.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Best thing that came out of the original was the Berlin song.


But what about Danger Zone?


----------



## DeathBecomesHer1

Split. Really better than I expected. 7 outta 10


----------



## Orb

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I need to see that one. Yea, I hear it's his least best film.
> 
> I think out of Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs, I probably prefer Reservoir Dogs but they're both good. Pulp Fiction was filmed uniquely but I think I like the story of Reservoir Dogs more and the twists were crazy. I'm not sure if you saw The Hateful Eight. That movie is really good.


This may sound a little strange, but the last QT movie I saw was Death Proof. I did not like it, and felt super let down from high expectations, haha. You should definitely give Jackie Brown a watch, it retains a lot of that early Tarantino style and music. 

It's a tough choice between Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction for me, I can't really choose between them. But the cop scene in RD is still one of the most disturbing scenes I've seen in cinema.

Thanks for the rec on Hateful Eight. Would you suggest the original version of the extended Netflix mini-series?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Orb said:


> This may sound a little strange, but the last QT movie I saw was Death Proof. I did not like it, and felt super let down from high expectations, haha. You should definitely give Jackie Brown a watch, it retains a lot of that early Tarantino style and music.
> 
> It's a tough choice between Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction for me, I can't really choose between them. But the cop scene in RD is still one of the most disturbing scenes I've seen in cinema.
> 
> Thanks for the rec on Hateful Eight. Would you suggest the original version of the extended Netflix mini-series?


I forgot about Death Proof. Lol Yea, I never saw that one and didn't have an interest in seeing it. It doesn't seem like my type of movie. I think I'll like Jackie Brown. Thanks for letting me know. 🙂

It is a tough choice between Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs. They're both superb. I need to watch both of them again.

Tbh, I didn't even know there was two versions. Looks like the extended version is the one on Netflix, which is where I saw it so I'd recommend that one. 😅 Wow, I was oblivious to that.


----------



## Orb

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I forgot about Death Proof. Lol Yea, I never saw that one and didn't have an interest in seeing it. It doesn't seem like my type of movie. I think I'll like Jackie Brown. Thanks for letting me know. 🙂
> 
> It is a tough choice between Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs. They're both superb. I need to watch both of them again.
> 
> Tbh, I didn't even know there was two versions. Looks like the extended version is the one on Netflix, which is where I saw it so I'd recommend that one. 😅 Wow, I was oblivious to that.


Yes, you're not missing anything by not watching that one 

Have you seen any other QT movies? Curious to know what you thought, if you have. Haven't watched either Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs for a long time either, repeat viewing definitely needed. It's kind of interesting when watching films repeatedly over a long time, how well they age or if they quickly date.

Will try the Netflix version, thanks! If you ever get around to watching Jackie Brown, be interested to know what you thought.


----------



## IcedOver

_Jurassic World Dominion_ in 3D. This movie just . . . is not that good. It's nothing to be offended about, though. Whenever the dinosaurs aren't on screen, and even many times when they are, the movie is a crushing bore. _Jurassic World_ from 2015, from this same writer/director Colin Trevorrow, was pretty good because they didn't try to do anything than remake the original film, which is probably all this franchise can be. Then _Fallen Kingdom_ (same writers, different director) was dour and boring, and this is more of that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Orb said:


> Yes, you're not missing anything by not watching that one
> 
> Have you seen any other QT movies? Curious to know what you thought, if you have. Haven't watched either Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs for a long time either, repeat viewing definitely needed. It's kind of interesting when watching films repeatedly over a long time, how well they age or if they quickly date.
> 
> Will try the Netflix version, thanks! If you ever get around to watching Jackie Brown, be interested to know what you thought.


Lol Yea, someone online told me about Death Proof and said it's no good. I also saw Django Unchained and liked it a lot. Inglorious Basterds is a good one, too. I haven't seen Kill Bill yet. Have you seen those movies? I need to watch them. 

I had posted on here months ago and joked that Tarantino films are like Pixar movies for adults. 🤣


----------



## IcedOver

_Songs from the Second Floor_ (DVD). It's a Swedish movie that consists of short absurdist vignettes, but with a throughline of several characters. Each scene is composed of a static shot, no edits. The camera only moves once.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bull 8/10

Good revenge film but also a very sad story


----------



## Orb

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol Yea, someone online told me about Death Proof and said it's no good. I also saw Django Unchained and liked it a lot. Inglorious Basterds is a good one, too. I haven't seen Kill Bill yet. Have you seen those movies? I need to watch them.
> 
> I had posted on here months ago and joked that Tarantino films are like Pixar movies for adults. 🤣


Inglorious Basterds is one I keep meaning to see. Recently moved to a new area so have more time on my hands to catch up on such things. I did see Kill Bill 1 & 2 and I thought they were ...alright. Only ever watched them once so perhaps a repeat viewing is needed. 

lol I guess they kind of are, one end of the spectrum to the other - and let's be honest who wouldn't love to see Toy Story the Tarantino cut? Fave Pixar movie? Not sure what mine would be. Maybe the Toy Story series as a whole. Other than their established IPs, did enjoy Soul immensely - way better than I expected.


----------



## Orb

Groundhog Day (1993)
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Came up on my recommended on Amazon Prime. Even though I've watched it many times, could not resist another.


----------



## jason88cubs

Getting Even With Dad, starting Macaulay Culkin and Ted Danson


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Orb said:


> Inglorious Basterds is one I keep meaning to see. Recently moved to a new area so have more time on my hands to catch up on such things. I did see Kill Bill 1 & 2 and I thought they were ...alright. Only ever watched them once so perhaps a repeat viewing is needed.
> 
> lol I guess they kind of are, one end of the spectrum to the other - and let's be honest who wouldn't love to see Toy Story the Tarantino cut? Fave Pixar movie? Not sure what mine would be. Maybe the Toy Story series as a whole. Other than their established IPs, did enjoy Soul immensely - way better than I expected.


Tbh, I don't think I'm interested in Kill Bill just cause it seems a bit cliche. But I hear it's good, too so maybe I could give it a try.

Lol A Tarantino version of Toy Story would be rather interesting. Thats a hard pick for a favorite Pixar movie. Soul and Inside Out were great. Ratatouille used to be my favorite one. Also Up and Coco are good ones.

Unfortunately, I heard Lightyear was a flop. I was looking forward to that one. Pretty much every Pixar movies I've seen, I liked. I need to watch Soul again. I can't just watch it one time. So I won't be seeing Lightyear I suppose. I want to see Turning Red and haven't gotten to it yet. I haven't paid much attention to the controversy of Lightyear but now I'm seeing part of why it flopped after Googling it. I don't get that too much but regardless, i heard it wasn't that good anyways.


----------



## IcedOver

_Le6ion of the Dead_ (yes, that's how it's spelled - DVD from Netflix mail) - Sometimes I like to rent very low-quality horror movies. This one was very tough to get through, though. I couldn't even tell you what it's about; it skips between plot points and tons of characters with no rhyme or reason. 

_Sinister_ (Blu-ray from Netflix mail) - Never viewed this before, but had heard how "scary" it is. It has some okay elements, but as far as "scary", no (okay, maybe it has one or two effective jump scares, but that's it).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Miracle Mile 8/10

My online friend recommended it to me. I kind of like that it had a simple ending. Never heard of this movie before.


----------



## IcedOver

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Miracle Mile 8/10
> 
> My online friend recommended it to me. I kind of like that it had a simple ending. Never heard of this movie before.


Yeah, that's a great movie, kind of a hidden gem.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

IcedOver said:


> Yeah, that's a great movie, kind of a hidden gem.


The pacing of the movie was just right, also. 👍


----------



## IcedOver

_The Black Phone_ (theater). This was a bit better than I was expecting. It has several pretty stupid or inexplicable plot points, but the core of the story is pretty okay.


----------



## Schmetterling

桜のような僕の恋人 (_*"Sakura no yōna boku no koibito"*)_

I don't know the title in English, sorry.


----------



## IcedOver

_Top Gun: Maverick_ (theater). I have no attachment to the original and only viewed it for the first time on Blu-ray a few weeks ago. The best thing about it was the "Anthem" - the guitar theme that plays several times. This one is definitely way better than the original, though. This director also made _Tron: Legacy_ which was also better than the original. So maybe he has a thing for resurrecting old movies. At any rate, this movie has quite a few corny moments and contrivances, including Miles Teller's character singing the same song and playing the piano exactly like his father did in the original movie - a man who was killed when he was but a toddler. I don't know how moviemakers don't realize how corny doing something like that is. Sure, it's to bring home a character point, but come on. Also, the makers for some reason cannot name the country that is the adversary in the movie. They just say it's "the enemy" and don't even show the faces of any of the enemy pilots. However, despite all the corn, the movie pretty much works in a "checking boxes" way, and is well paced. I think the whole entertainment industry is absolutely stunned at how well it has done; with all its delays, many thought that it would be a bust and be gone soon. At my showing, a month and a half after its release, at least fifty people were in the theater. Certain elements seem to want to bring down Tom Cruise because of his religion and I guess those Matt Lauer and Oprah interviews from 17 years ago, and that shouting rant to his crew about Covid from last year. He might have his own eccentricities, but I like the guy. He's one of the last "marquee stars" who is fine to be that - not a great actor, but working his butt off to entertain you.


----------



## m4m8

The Last Samurai. 5/10.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> _Top Gun: Maverick_ (theater). I have no attachment to the original and only viewed it for the first time on Blu-ray a few weeks ago.


 If I was going to watch any movie that recently came out, I guess it would be this one just because the original was part of the 80s. I don't worship the 80s or anything but I guess I just never really felt like I belonged in any decade before or after the 80s. Maybe the 90s to some degree.


----------



## IcedOver

_Devon's Ghost: Legend of the Bloody Boy_ (DVD from Netflix mail). How can you resist a movie with that title? Sometimes I rent threadbare, underground horror movies that I know will be bad. This is a stupid, amateurish (but endearingly so) flick about a kid who was allegedly killed but ten years later stalks a high school filled with late-20s actors. He wears a baseball uniform and cap and kills people using a baseball bat with a circular saw embedded in it. The movie was co-directed by and stars Johnny Yong Bosch, one of the Power Rangers from the '90s. Another star/producer/writer on it is Karan Ashley who was also a Power Ranger.


----------



## alwaysrunning

The Good Liar. Unpredictable so 7/10


----------



## floyd the barber

Blue Valentine. 8/10 but made me very depressed, though.


----------



## IcedOver

_Mad God_ (theater). This is a mostly stop-motion animation film (it has some live action) that director Phil Tippett (special effects man on the original _Star Wars_ movies and _Jurassic Park_) started working on over 30 years ago. It doesn't have much of a plot and basically no dialogue, just some surreal, nightmarish scenes set in a ruined world populated by beasties. For instance, the best scene involves a row of giant humanoids getting perpetually electrocuted in electric chairs, and their sh!t flowing down into a subterranean hellhole into the mouth of some humanoid-mecha creature whose system converts it into material to build a team of sh!t men who are formed in metal molds and perform tasks and are easily killed. It's a "good" movie I guess, but not great. The best scenes are in the first two sections; it goes downhill in the last half hour. Remember those early stop-motion videos by the band Tool? This reminded me of a feature film version of that kind of aesthetic.


----------



## JH1983

The Gray Man


----------



## Blue Dino

IcedOver said:


> _The Black Phone_ (theater). This was a bit better than I was expecting. It has several pretty stupid or inexplicable plot points, but the core of the story is pretty okay.


Is it jolty scary? Or just horror creepy? 

I want to watch it, but I can't handle the jolt kinds of movies.


----------



## IcedOver

Blue Dino said:


> Is it jolty scary? Or just horror creepy?
> 
> I want to watch it, but I can't handle the jolt kinds of movies.


I didn't find it "scary", but I guess it has a couple jump scares which aren't that effective.


----------



## IcedOver

_Thor: Love and Thunder_ in 3D. I was expecting this to be worse given that a lot of comments are trending negative about it and the MCU in general. Actually, I kind of liked this. It's probably the best of the four Thor movies. Of course, not a great movie and it has a lot of "we're trying to be funny" programmed throwaway humor just like the last one, but a better core story. The MCU definitely has a quality problem overall, though, surrendering as they have quality story to their current concerns of making sure things interconnect as well as an over-preoccupation with the most annoying word today - racial and gender "diversity". This latest is definitely better than the ones released last year and this year (might put it equal to the last Spider-Man movie, though).


----------



## IcedOver

_Aniara_ (DVD from Netflix mail service). It's a Swedish movie based on a long-form science fiction poem from the '50s. It's about a collapsed Earth that regularly migrates people to Mars on a three-week trip aboard a gigantic spaceship which has 21 restaurants and all the amenities of Earth. Soon after takeoff, the ship has to jettison all its fuel due to collision with space debris, and it's thrown off course into the cosmos. The movie charts how the micro-society deals with the fatalism. It's pretty decent.


----------



## pillbugger

Princess Isabelle, a movie from 1999. I don't really watch old movies, but I stumbled upon it and began to watch a few minutes of it. Just decided to watch the whole thing... I mean, it did feature a certain thing that I am kind of obsessed with. Some parts in the middle of the film were drawn out, but overall, I enjoyed the mildly cheesy film. Having a peak at life before the arrival of the technology that we have today is always fun too. 8.5/10.

The film is free to watch on YouTube

* *









edit- I tried searching for a song that played in the film (starts at the 35:39 mark), but couldn't find any information at all on the credited authors. Just ended up ripping the song out from the film.


----------



## IcedOver

_Resurrection_ (theater). A woman deals with the reemergence of someone from her past. This is pretty okay, I guess. It's involving, but it's one where you keep asking yourself "Where is this going? Do I care where it's going? Does it have a twist, and if so, what is it?" I kept waiting for it to take a more interesting turn, but it never did. Rebecca Hall is decent in her histrionics. This forms kind of a trilogy with two other movies this year - _Men_ and _Watcher_ - in that they're all estrogen-fueled (though two of them were written and directed by men), one-sided, agenda-driven polemics against maleness, and a celebration and encouragement of female victimhood. They all show women as pristine, blameless victims. This is getting really old. _Resurrection_ is probably the best of the three, but not by much.


----------



## floyd the barber

the man who sleeps. it's a French film from the 70's. i loved it. A 25-year-old male student in Paris begins to feel a strong sense of alienation and hopelessness. that's what it's about. he's just existing, his indifference, all just futile. I think some people here would relate to this character a lot.


----------



## harrison

Watched about 20 minutes of Gray Man but it was embarassingly bad so I had to stop. 

Maybe a 2/10 because it has Ryan Gosling and Billy Bob Thornton in it.


----------



## Fever Dream

Prey (2022). 6.5 getting to the choppa out of 10. I mean, this film is better then most of the sequels. But if you're going to watch a Predator movie, just go watch the original.


----------



## IcedOver

_Vengeance_ (theater). This was written/directed by and stars B.J. Novak from "The Office" (I've never watched that, but I recall him from "Punk'd"). It's about a magazine writer who gets roped into visiting the west Texas family of a girl he hooked up with who has died. They believe she was murdered, so he decides to stay and examine these people and their world for a podcast, through the critical and judgmental lens of a liberal douche. This is actually pretty decent, and is critical both of rural ******** and liberal douches. The main problem is that it tells too much instead of showing - it has a bit too much of characters talking about the sociological aspects of the various cultures in play as if they're all armchair philosophers. The climax is surprising and almost ruins the whole film, but it's good enough and well acted enough to get an okay grade.


----------



## IcedOver

_Elvis_ (1979, DVD). This was a TV movie starring Kurt Russell and directed by John Carpenter in their first of five movies together. Despite being a Carpenter fan, I'd never gotten around to watching this. It's pretty okay for a standard TV movie and biography. Russell is good.

_Elvis_ (2022, theater). This movie fvcking sucks, and I'm surprised that not more negative opinions have been getting out about it. Perhaps that's because it gets the lib pat on the head for showing that Elvis was inspired by people who happened to be black (what some give the ridiculous name "cultural appropriation"), so nobody wants to say too much bad about it. For most of the movie I was seriously thinking it was one of the worst movies I'd ever viewed. I've never walked out of a movie, but the first half hour in particular was so bad that I was seriously wanting to do so; I was not looking forward to enduring this punishingly long slog of a movie. I don't like Baz Luhrmann's style at all, never did. He's totally unsuited to telling a true story with his frantic editing and in-your-face attitude. Hell, he illustrates some stuff from Elvis's childhood using a damn cartoon! Stuff calms down a bit in the last quarter, but it doesn't save the movie. Then in the final minutes they ditch Austin Butler and just show some footage of the real Elvis, as if we didn't know what he looks like ("Thanks, Austin, for getting us this far, but we'll just show some footage of the real guy"). The movie adopts the really odd perspective of having Hanks as Colonel Tom Parker narrate the movie, and casts him as some kind of villain. This has a distancing effect on the depiction of Elvis, rarely allows us to get inside him. I'm not overly well versed on the biographies of Elvis or Parker, but I guarantee that quite a bit of the stuff in this was fabricated or played up to support the story. Horrible, no good, very bad movie.


----------



## IcedOver

_Nope_ (theater). Nope, don't like it. Jordan Peele might be a one-hit wonder. Despite disagreeing with its thesis, I liked _Get Out_. It was well crafted and its ideas were presented in a thorough manner. _Us_ was a disappointment, a lot of half-baked concepts. _Nope_ has the same problem - just half-baked ideas. I kept expecting it to lead someplace more interesting, to turn a corner, and it never did.


----------



## IcedOver

_Lost Highway_ (theater). This is out in theaters in a new restoration. It's the fifth overall time I've been to it in a theater in 25 years. I'm a Lynch fan and this is a good movie, but I think that with several of his later movies, including this, the characterization isn't all that great. With the main characters and their situations, it's hard to find things to cling to because the characters aren't well developed and the actors are locked into sort of stylized and mannered performances. It's funny though that Lynch claims to have been unconsciously inspired by the O.J. trial when doing this, and it makes sense - you even have a car chase scene similar to the Bronco chase. When he more or less confessed to the murders (well after this movie was released), O.J. claimed to have had an accomplice named "Charlie" who handed him the knife, and the main character in this is also handed a knife to kill in one scene. In both situations, that person is likely their alter ego.


----------



## IcedOver

_Brain Damage_ (DVD from Netflix mail). This is from the director of _Basket Case_ which I also watched recently. It's about an ancient, small turd-like being that eats brains and also gives its host that carries it around hallucinations by injecting them with its juice. It's pretty decent, has a good mix of horror and comedy.


----------



## Orb

IcedOver said:


> _Brain Damage_ (DVD from Netflix mail). This is from the director of _Basket Case_ which I also watched recently. It's about an ancient, small turd-like being that eats brains and also gives its host that carries it around hallucinations by injecting them with its juice. It's pretty decent, has a good mix of horror and comedy.


Saw a few images - definitely looks like something I'll watch.


----------



## Orb

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - Extended Edition.

⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐

Can't believe it's been over 20 years already. First time I've seen this version, and in glorious 4K. Looks spectacular, and is still an amazing movie. This was my original favourite of the trilogy. Wonder if it still will be.


----------



## Orb

IcedOver said:


> _Brain Damage_ (DVD from Netflix mail). This is from the director of _Basket Case_ which I also watched recently. It's about an ancient, small turd-like being that eats brains and also gives its host that carries it around hallucinations by injecting them with its juice. It's pretty decent, has a good mix of horror and comedy.


Watched it today - enjoyed it for what it is,loved the Basket Case reference near the end ! 
⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ ✴


----------



## IcedOver

_Emily the Criminal_ (theater). This is pretty decent. If you liked "Breaking Bad", this is similar. It has a few elements that are by the numbers, but it's well paced and involving which is more than can be said for 98% of new movies today.


----------



## m4m8

Mad Max: Fury Road. I've seen it once before and wasn't impressed, but watched it again today and it's pretty good. 7/10


----------



## Orb

Melancholia (2011) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴
It's bleak yet at the same time a beautiful film. I felt pretty emotional at the end.

The Cabin in the Woods (2011) ⭐⭐⭐✴✴
I liked it, it's enjoyable enough but because of its reputation, I was expecting something close to a masterpiece. As it is, it's a well made horror movie that isn't overly scary.


----------



## Orb

The Game (1997) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴

I'm a big fan of David Fincher movies (Benjamin Button is one of my all time favourites. Se7en and Fight Club, also classics), and this has long been on my list to watch. It's an excellent, well paced thriller which keeps you wondering right up to the end.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> The Game (1997) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴
> 
> I'm a big fan of David Fincher movies (Benjamin Button is one of my all time favourites. Se7en and Fight Club, also classics), and this has long been on my list to watch. It's an excellent, well paced thriller which keeps you wondering right up to the end.


I remember enjoying this when I watched it, but it's been many years. I'm a big fan of his films as well. Though I've not seen Benjamin Button.

Have you his TV show, Mindhunter? He produced and directed a fair number of the episodes. Only 2 series, the 3rd looks like it's been sidelined and may never happen, sadly. But the first 2 are well worth watching.


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> I remember enjoying this when I watched it, but it's been many years. I'm a big fan of his films as well. Though I've not seen Benjamin Button.
> 
> Have you his TV show, Mindhunter? He produced and directed a fair number of the episodes. Only 2 series, the 3rd looks like it's been sidelined and may never happen, sadly. But the first 2 are well worth watching.


I highly recommend Benjamin Button - some people say it's a Forrest Gump rip-off, and I can see why they say that, because they have a similar 'feel'. But to me, they are different enough and the film is fantastic - I never tire of watching it.

I've not seen Mindhunter, tho have heard of it - I'll check it out.


----------



## mt moyt

Interstellar 2014. mainly because of reels where people play the interstellar song and everyone seems to know it. Glad i did, it was good.


----------



## Runner girl9090

The Thing 1982 by John Carpenter 
sci-fi horror 7/10
some of the scenes are kind of gross but that's what makes it good


----------



## mt moyt

Ad Astra. as someone who is very isolated, it's kind of a bummer. i relate to Clifford, aliens are all ive got.


----------



## Orb

Fall (2022) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ 
Pretty intense, several anxious moments about a couple of women who get trapped on top of a 2000ft high TV tower. A couple of 'really?' moments especially when it went all Fight Club/Gravity but overall very enjoyable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Archive (2020) - Liked it but didn't love it. 6/10

The Wolf of Wall Street - Well, I only halfway watched it. I didn't make it through the whole thing. I'll probably eventually get there but it really felt like it was trying to be Goodfellas and/or Casino but it was trying way too hard and embarrassing itself in the process. 5/10

Annihilation (2018) - Again, liked it but didn't love it (and I think I might have seen it before). The performances were fantastic. 6/10


----------



## Blue Dino

Emily the Criminal. 
-Movie was decent, but I didn't think it deserved anywhere the rave reviews it got. To me, it seem more in the level of a decent digital release exclusive movie. Plot is a bit cliche. But Aubrey Plaza was pretty good. But I thought it was one of her more so-so films compare to her previous lower budgeted ones.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Far From The Madding Crowd - the characters have barely spoken and yet are confessing their love haha made me laugh


----------



## Blue Dino

Booksmart

It was a decent and fun but rather simple movie. A bit too simple and nothing special for to deserve the critical acclaim it got. To me it seem like a combination of Judd Apatow movies, the White Castle movies, and the early Richard Linklater movies. I thought the movie had more potential, but it felt constrained in what it is trying to be.


----------



## CWe

Dead dudes in the house. Found it on Tubi. 5/10


----------



## Orb

Circle (2015) ⭐⭐✴✴✴
Mildly interesting social experiment type movie. Kept thinking it was going to get more interesting, some twist or change in direction but it stayed consistent throughout, to its detriment imho.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> The Wolf of Wall Street - Well, I only halfway watched it. I didn't make it through the whole thing. I'll probably eventually get there but it really felt like it was trying to be Goodfellas and/or Casino but it was trying way too hard and embarrassing itself in the process. 5/10


 I struggled through the rest of it finally. I really don't get the high ratings for it. Many of Scorsese's other movies are much better. I still got the same feeling. It's very similar to Goodfellas and Casino but both of them are way better. In fact, I'm probably one of the few who thought Casino was better than Goodfellas. Wolf reminds me more of Casino but he's already done it better with Casino.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> I struggled through the rest of it finally. I really don't get the high ratings for it. Many of Scorsese's other movies are much better. I still got the same feeling. It's very similar to Goodfellas and Casino but both of them are way better. In fact, I'm probably one of the few who thought Casino was better than Goodfellas. Wolf reminds me more of Casino but he's already done it better with Casino.


It is flawed, but I did find the quaaludes scene, so, so funny. 😂


----------



## system

saw spiral...the latest saw movie...it was ok


----------



## system

...


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Prey
7.5 out of 10 

It was mostly all right but went through its story beats a little bit too quickly for my liking and the conclusion was also rushed.

Again; It was a decent movie but this is one reason why I don't watch many movies anymore. Really they're mostly unfulfilling especially most modern films.


----------



## Orb

Drag Me To Hell (2009) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ 
Second time viewing it. The ending is still as disturbing to me as it ever was (in some ways it reminds me of the ending of an underrated John Carpenter Classic, Prince of Darkness), and it's an entertaining horror flick about the consequences of making moral decisions.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> Drag Me To Hell (2009) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴
> Second time viewing it. The ending is still as disturbing to me as it ever was (in some ways it reminds me of the ending of an underrated John Carpenter Classic, Prince of Darkness), and it's an entertaining horror flick about the consequences of making moral decisions.


Not watched it in a long time, but I remember enjoying and thinking it showed Sam Rami still had it at the time. 
Prince of Darkness is another classic. Love much of Carpenters, stuff. Might track a copy down and rewatch both this month. 👌

And just looking at Sam Rami'a IMDB page, I had no idea he exec produced the TV series American Gothic, which I loved as well. (there's another useless random fact for you 🙃)


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> Not watched it in a long time, but I remember enjoying and thinking it showed Sam Rami still had it at the time.
> Prince of Darkness is another classic. Love much of Carpenters, stuff. Might track a copy down and rewatch both this month. 👌
> 
> And just looking at Sam Rami'a IMDB page, I had no idea he exec produced the TV series American Gothic, which I loved as well. (there's another useless random fact for you 🙃)


Yes, me too - his 70s/80s films are pretty much all amazing and re-watchable. Not to mention the musical scores he wrote for them, absolutely memorable. Looking at his credits make me want to watch a bunch of them again. Maybe I will do that  If you do watch again, be good to hear what you think upon re-watch. 

Only vaguely heard of American Gothic, but looks interesting - might have to check it out.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> Yes, me too - his 70s/80s films are pretty much all amazing and re-watchable. Not to mention the musical scores he wrote for them, absolutely memorable. Looking at his credits make me want to watch a bunch of them again. Maybe I will do that  If you do watch again, be good to hear what you think upon re-watch.
> 
> Only vaguely heard of American Gothic, but looks interesting - might have to check it out.


I used to have a number of Carpenter's films on VHS that were rewatched many, many times.
His scores were often brilliant as well, my personal favourite remains Assault on Precinct 13, it's genius. (The film itself is great too). I remember Laurent Garnier played/mixed in the main theme in an old BBC Radio 1 essential mix in the mid '90s. 😍


If you ever watch American Gothic, look up the correct viewing order. Not only is the DVD box in the wrong order, apparently it was broadcast incorrectly as well, when it was originally on in the states and in the UK 🙃. I've now got it written down on a bit of paper kept inside the boxset.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I watched an old 80's horror movie called The Stuff. I enjoyed it. I'm watching a lot of old horror movies, because of Halloween coming up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Predestination (2014) - 8/10

I think I might have seen it before. I'm not entirely sure I fully understood it but it was definitely very absorbing and well made.

EDIT - OK, I must be really getting forgetful. I thought it seemed familiar but totally didn't remember seeing it. DUH!

EDIT 2 - And uhhhh....


----------



## Skeletra

Automata (2014)
I very much liked this. The movie is set in 2044. Bleak, dirty and post apocalyptic. It feels realistic. The robots are big and clunky. A hidden gem that is far too easy to miss.
Giving it a solid 9/10


----------



## Humesday

Black Death 9/10

What I like about this movie is that it shows love being destroyed as collateral damage in the conflict between the patriarchal and matriarchal hierarchical power systems. The irony of patriarchal Christian crusaders trying to kill a witch for allegedly raising the dead and eating people is not lost on me. Transubstantiation or eating and drinking Christ, as well as Jesus raising the dead and being resurrected, make these crusaders hypocrites. The witch puts on a pretense of basically being a matriarchal, pagan Jesus, bamboozling people with rituals and trickery, which is what patriarchal religions do.

But, I think what's important to recognize is that love was destroyed in the battle between an authoritarian, cynical matriarch and an authoritarian, cynical patriarch. I think the themes and ironies of this movie are very relevant to what we're seeing between some patriarchs, as well as some actual or wannabe matriarchs who are attempting a power grab. Love between the innocent is being destroyed by cynical patriarchs and cynical matriarchs as collateral damage in their political and cultural conflicts.


----------



## Orb

The Inbetweeners (2011) ⭐⭐⭐✴✴ and The Inbetweeners 2 (2014) ⭐⭐⭐✴✴

I like to re-watch the TV series (which I would give 5 stars) now and again, when I'm feeling a bit down. And then the movies when I'm done. Both are entertaining, not quite hitting the heights of the TV show, with some good laugh out loud moments - but coupled with some so-so acting from various new supporting actors. I'd probably rate the first one a little higher than the second.


----------



## Orb

Hellraiser (2022) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ ✴ 

I'd rate Hellbound: Hellraiser 2, the uncut version, as close to the pinnacle of 80s horror movies. In the franchise, I've only seen entries 1-3, mainly because the sequels beyond that have been rated so very badly. This latest movie is definitely a step in the right direction, but falls short of being great (for me). Still, set up nicely for a sequel, which I hope they do.


----------



## Orb

The Fog (1980) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ 

I remember watching this when I was very young and it scared the crap out of me. Nowadays it doesn't have the same impact, although a couple of jump scares still got me. John Carpenter has made some great movies, this is up there with the best of those classics.


----------



## CNikki

Hocus Pocus 2 (2022)

It might factor in that I barely remember the first movie, so if one has access or remembers it then they might give a better review. But in my opinion it was...between okay (to put it generously) to mediocre. The plot seems a bit weak and you kind of have to wing it on picking up as to how each scene leads up to the resolution (which again seemed a bit weak and that the movie needed to end it at some point, so the message seemed a bit forced/spelled out.) I'd give it a 4.5/10.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Old People on Netflix

Pretty creepy. For some reason, this movie didn't feel like it was over an hour and a half at all. Doesn't usually happen with movies, even if I really like them. Time must have been messing with me while watching it the other night.

Anyways, I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## Orb

They Live (1988) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ 
Absolutely stone cold classic from John Carpenter with memorable fight scenes (one in particular), quotes and statements that hold true today, all combined with the very familiar John Carpenter soundtrack (where I noticed the bass tends to have octave gaps this in this and other movies of his). Cool also seeing a few of the Prince Of Darkness actors feature in cameos/smaller roles.


----------



## Orb

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Old People on Netflix
> 
> Pretty creepy. For some reason, this movie didn't feel like it was over an hour and a half at all. Doesn't usually happen with movies, even if I really like them. Time must have been messing with me while watching it the other night.
> 
> Anyways, I'd give it an 8/10.


Just read up on this - I mean , you can't go wrong with elderly people in a retirement home going on a killing spree. Surely a 10/10 movie!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Orb said:


> They Live (1988) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐
> Absolutely stone cold classic from John Carpenter with memorable fight scenes (one in particular), quotes and statements that hold true today, all combined with the very familiar John Carpenter soundtrack (where I noticed the bass tends to have octave gaps this in this and other movies of his). Cool also seeing a few of the Prince Of Darkness actors feature in cameos/smaller roles.


 WRT the fight scene. Pretty sure IRL, both of them would have been dead at least 5 times over. But Roddy Piper was always entertaining. I remember thinking how it was weird as heck to see him in a movie like this one. I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Emily the Criminal.
> -Movie was decent, but I didn't think it deserved anywhere the rave reviews it got. To me, it seem more in the level of a decent digital release exclusive movie. Plot is a bit cliche. But Aubrey Plaza was pretty good. But I thought it was one of her more so-so films compare to her previous lower budgeted ones.



* *




I had to see this one so I did. I mean, by no means was it the best thing I've ever seen but it wasn't bad. It was good in that way that it turned out pretty much the way you'd expect it to. Except I think she'd have probably been caught at the end. Or worse.


----------



## Folded Edge

Orb said:


> They Live (1988) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐
> Absolutely stone cold classic from John Carpenter with memorable fight scenes (one in particular), quotes and statements that hold true today, all combined with the very familiar John Carpenter soundtrack (where I noticed the bass tends to have octave gaps this in this and other movies of his). Cool also seeing a few of the Prince Of Darkness actors feature in cameos/smaller roles.


I realised when this was mentioned in another post, that this is one of John Carpenter's back catalogue that I haven't seen. 
I checked IMDb and downloaded that, and 'In the Mouth of Madness' (directed but not written by) is another one I haven't seen.

Price of Darkness, is one of my favourites of his.


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> WRT the fight scene. Pretty sure IRL, both of them would have been dead at least 5 times over. But Roddy Piper was always entertaining. I remember thinking how it was weird as heck to see him in a movie like this one. I haven't seen it in years.


Haha, I agree - it was great chemistry between the 2 leads. Such a shame that Frank gets killed off at the end


----------



## Orb

Folded Edge said:


> I realised when this was mentioned in another post, that this is one of John Carpenter's back catalogue that I haven't seen.
> I checked IMDb and downloaded that, and 'In the Mouth of Madness' (directed but not written by) is another one I haven't seen.
> 
> Price of Darkness, is one of my favourites of his.


You won't be disappointed (at least, I hope not). In the Mouth of Madness was one I wasn't that keen on when I first saw it. But I seem to remember seeing it again a few years ago and thinking actually it wasn't that bad.

Prince of Darkness is for me anyway, possibly his greatest film. There are a few I've not watched, but going on a JC binge at the moment, so going to catch up with them. Probably going to watch PoD again in the next few days.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Orb said:


> Just read up on this - I mean , you can't go wrong with elderly people in a retirement home going on a killing spree. Surely a 10/10 movie!


It has a bad rating but I still liked it pretty good. Then again, my taste in movies isn't always the best. It's a German film, too. One of my favorite parts was actually the beginning of the movie and a couple other parts. It's like the top 8th movie on Netflix so I figured I'd watch it, especially since it's spooky season. 👻

I still need to finish They Live. I tried watching it on YouTube like 3 or 4 years ago and never finished it.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It has a bad rating but I still liked it pretty good. Then again, my taste in movies isn't always the best. It's a German film, too. One of my favorite parts was actually the beginning of the movie and a couple other parts. It's like the top 8th movie on Netflix so I figured I'd watch it, especially since it's spooky season. 👻
> 
> I still need to finish They Live. I tried watching it on YouTube like 3 or 4 years ago and never finished it.


So your taste, *is* the best taste. If you like something, then that's all that matters. Don't worry what others tell you, you should or shouldn't like. No one is in charge of what's good or bad for everyone else. Life is too short for that ****. **** 'em. Enjoy what ever you like, and sod anyone that tells you any different.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> So your taste, *is* the best taste. If you like something, then that's all that matters. Don't worry what others tell you, you should or shouldn't like. No one is in charge of what's good or bad for everyone else. Life is too short for that **. ** 'em. Enjoy what ever you like, and sod anyone that tells you any different.


Oh yea, that's true. Lol Actually, it doesn't bother me much. But from time to time, I do feel weird if I like something or that people will think I'm just lying even if I'm not. Some people are really like that where they think you're lying when you like something. Lol But they should just be thankful they're not complaining about something. I'd rather hear the things people enjoy rather than dislike if they're going to complain about it or whine like it's the end of the world. Haha. 

I don't mind if they dislike something or critique it, though. Or if they say this is their least favorite or thats their favorite, etc. I actually enjoy to hear what people think is their least favorite or favorite track from an album for example. But if they go on about something like they're angry about it, I would just ignore it. There's plenty of other movies and music and stuff to enjoy so it's best to just critique it and move on. Kind of like those people that get really angry at characters in movies and TV shows for the decisions they make. It's happened to me where I wanted to enjoy the movie or show and I just couldnt cause they wanted to get angry about every dumb decision they made. Ugh. Oh well. Lol I guess I'm just too patient with dumb characters. But I'm glad I don't get easily annoyed and angry about it.


----------



## Folded Edge

I should just add, having read back my previous post replying to Purple, that it wasn't aimed at anyone one on here, so I can only apologise if I've made anyone uncomfortable or paranoid, by making them think it may have been aimed at them. It honestly wasn't, I'm so sorry about that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Last Seen Alive 

Pretty good thriller movie. A simple one but I liked it.

8.5/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Luckiest Girl Alive

Wasn't the best but not bad. I'm not sure what I'd rate it. Maybe a 7/10 or 7.5/10. I didn't like the first half of the movie that much. The second half was better.

Last two movies I saw have the word alive in them. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Unforgivable with Sandra Bullock

8.5/10 

Really good. 👍


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Princess Mononoke


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

30 Minutes or Less

Hilarious as hell. 🤣 I think I vaguely heard of this movie but must've forgotten about it. Not as good as This is the End. That one is still my favorite of all of those.

8/10


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Dune (1984): 9/10

Dune Part 1 (2021): 7/10


----------



## Humesday

The Grey Zone 8.5/10

Out of all the movies about the Holocaust that I've seen, this one is the bleakest.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Humesday said:


> The Grey Zone 8.5/10
> 
> Out of all the movies about the Holocaust that I've seen, this one is the bleakest.


 I think the only two actual movies I've seen were The Hiding Place and Schindler's List.


----------



## Humesday

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think the only two actual movies I've seen were The Hiding Place and Schindler's List.


I don't remember whether I've seen The Hiding Place or not. I've seen Schindler's List at least three times. I may rewatch The Pianist next.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Humesday said:


> I don't remember whether I've seen The Hiding Place or not. I've seen Schindler's List at least three times. I may rewatch The Pianist next.


 It's worth seeing. It's been a really long time since I saw it (5th grade, I think) but it made enough of an impression to where I didn't forget seeing it, whereas I've forgotten ever having seen probably 90% of the movies I've seen in the last 5 years.


----------



## Orb

Prince of Darkness (1987) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ 
Another John Carpenter masterpiece, in my view. The scare factor has lessened now since I've seen it a bunch of times, but I remember the first time when it came across as extremely scary, creepy, yet also suspenseful with a great ending (and it still is). Backed up again with a brilliant soundtrack, I've read how this one is underrated so many times. But is it really that underrated when so many people say it is? Hmmmm.


----------



## Humesday

Hereditary 9/10

I love this movie because it combines absurdity and horror really well. The dark humor cracks me up, and the horrific parts give me goosebumps.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wendell and Wild 7.5/10

Decent movie with cool animation. 


All Quiet on the Western Front 8/10

War movies are so good and tense. That scene with the fork was brutal. Not one of my favorite war movies but definitely worth the watch.


----------



## Humesday

Midsommar 8/10

Even though I kind of love this movie, it doesn't work as well as Ari Aster's Hereditary. It's more absurd than horrifying, which I still appreciate, and some of the scenes are burned into my mind, such as that weird mating ritual.

Anyway, as someone who understands grief, abandonment issues, and desperately clinging to people who treat you like ****, I empathized with the main character's deranged catharsis at the end.


----------



## Humesday

The Blackcoat's Daughter 8/10 

This horror movie is pretty much all atmosphere, which is what I most value in horror movies. The senseless malevolence is heightened by the mundane settings, which makes it all the more chilling. It reminds me of the Dark and the Wicked in that it mostly relies on atmosphere.


----------



## Humesday

The Northman 8/10

The values, bleakness, atmosphere, ambiguity, horror, and an absence of grand fancy sets, which gives it a black metal vibe, imo, make this movie very satisfying throughout much of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I got a DVD of The Right Stuff for a dollar. I didn't watch it all (yet) but I've seen it many times and will definitely finish it. It will be the first time I've seen it in widescreen. Last time I saw it was 4:3 on VHS. I'm giving it an 8/10 just from what I remember.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I got a DVD of The Right Stuff for a dollar. I didn't watch it all (yet) but I've seen it many times and will definitely finish it. It will be the first time I've seen it in widescreen. Last time I saw it was 4:3 on VHS. I'm giving it an 8/10 just from what I remember.


I can't say that I've ever seen the film. Although it's always interesting watching a film that you haven't seen in a long time. Especially one that (I'm assuming) was cropped and edited for television the last time you've watched it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I can't say that I've ever seen the film. Although it's always interesting watching a film that you haven't seen in a long time. Especially one that (I'm assuming) was cropped and edited for television the last time you've watched it.


 Oh yeah. There are many older movies I have never seen in widescreen so if I can get them for reasonable prices, they're usually worth it. 

As for The Right Stuff, I would think the last time I saw it was in the early 90s. My guess is there's probably at least some politically incorrect stuff in there that I don't even remember so perhaps it hasn't aged very well in that way. 

But yes. Even movies I thought I remembered well seem more layered seeing them so many years later. It's kind of embarrassing how poorly I understood the things I watched sometimes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Batman Begins - 11/10

I have seen it before but it's been so long I didn't remember much about it and I had never watched all three of them back to back. For some reason, I didn't even know that this one was part of Nolan's trilogy.


----------



## Fever Dream

The Substitute (1996) 6/10


----------



## Humesday

The Death of Stalin 9.5/10

Five Minutes of Heaven 8.5/10

The Autopsy of Jane Doe 7.5/10

The Best Offer 7/10

Official Secrets 8.5/10


----------



## Humesday

Bullet Train 8/10

I really enjoyed the dark humor and humor about therapy in this. I was lmao during many parts of this movie.


----------



## harrison

Apparently filmed on an iPhone - just saw it at the library and thought I'd give it a try. It was great - very gritty. I'd give it about a 7 or 8.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dune the original 8/10

Weird movie but I liked it. Been hearing a lot about both versions so I watched the old one on Tubi.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest 8.5/10

Was on my watchlist for quite some time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest 8.5/10
> 
> Was on my watchlist for quite some time.


 I think Jack Nicholson is one of those guys who isn't doing a lot of acting when he plays someone like that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think Jack Nicholson is one of those guys who isn't doing a lot of acting when he plays someone like that.


Lol I noticed the same thing before. Guess he's kind of like a method actor.


----------



## Humesday

Joker 8.5/10
Bladerunner 2049 8.5/10


----------



## Humesday

Barbarian 7/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Carlito's Way

7.5/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lion

8.5/10


----------



## Humesday

The Witch 8/10


----------



## Folded Edge

Humesday said:


> The Witch 8/10


I really enjoyed this. Great film.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I really enjoyed this. Great film.


I did, too. It was creepy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Live Free or Die Hard - 5/10 - I got the DVD for a dollar so I can't complain much. It was reasonably pleasant entertainment but nowhere near as good as the original Die Hard. I've seen it before but didn't remember much. Now I know why. Just forgettable in almost every way. I can't believe how highly it's rated.

Spectre (2015) - 8/10 - I can't believe how low it's rated. It's not the greatest thing ever but it's far more solid than some Bond flicks I've seen.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Live Free or Die Hard - 5/10 - I got the DVD for a dollar so I can't complain much. It was reasonably pleasant entertainment but nowhere near as good as the original Die Hard. I've seen it before but didn't remember much. Now I know why. Just forgettable in almost every way. *I can't believe how highly it's rated*.


Wow, 82% on Rotten Tomatoes. And Die Hard with a Vengeance has a 58%. I think they may have swapped the old tomatemeter's around on these.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Wow, 82% on Rotten Tomatoes. And Die Hard with a Vengeance has a 58%. I think they may have swapped the old tomatemeter's around on these.


 I don't know. I think I've seen them all. I mostly just grab stuff when I can get it for the right price. I wouldn't have paid more than a dollar for this one. And that's probably too much. I might re-donate it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Red Dawn

7.5/10

Frequency...Feel like I vaguely heard of this movie before.  Really good movie but that god awful song playing in the last scene almost ruined it for me. 😂

8.5/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Guess today was horror movie day for me. Lol

Terrifier

8/10

Very disturbed clown. 🤡 Disgusting movie but I can handle a lot of gore. Must have a strong stomach...Lol Didnt expect that twist at the end. I hear the second one is better, though. Anything with eyes does make me cringe but I never feel sick from watching this stuff. I'd like to see the second one eventually. 

The Belko Experiment

8/10

I've been wanting to finish this movie for a long time cause I started on it a couple years back and never finished it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Avatar 2...It hurt to pay 28 dollars for two movie tickets but ah well. Last time I went was like a year and two months ago and it was 22 dollars then. I remember it being 22 dollars for the longest time. I'll take those days back again. Still enjoyed it and it was worth it. I'll only be going to the movies like two times in a year. Looks like there's going to be at least 4 more Avatar movies. Lol

8/10


Runaway Train

8.5/10


----------



## Fever Dream

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan 9/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Black String...Decent horror movie. Not one of the best but I liked the twist. Thought it would be the opposite of what actually did happen. But I kind of expected the ending at the same time.

7/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bridge of Spies 

8/10


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Quantum of Solace - 6/10 - Very uneven. Some parts were very good. Most of the action scenes were very poorly done. And it didn't seem to be accidental. It seemed like they chose to shoot them in a way that made them hard to follow and confusing by whipping the camera around every which way and cutting every fraction of a second. Also, they seemed to be trying too hard to make the action scenes. I think back in the day, some of the Bond action scenes were a bit silly (OK. All of them were) but they also flowed and didn't really seem overdone. And plus, you could always tell what was going on.

So when there wasn't an action scene going on, it was a pretty decent movie. Though I don't like the way they've done the Craig ones where you have to see them all to understand it. I've missed one and will have to find it.


----------



## Humesday

X 7.5/10

I tend not to be a huge fan of slasher flicks, but this one was pretty funny. Some of the scenes were simultaneously funny and disgusting. I probably won't watch this again, but it certainly was horrific, unsettling, funny, absurd, and it kept my attention. There have been a number of horror films that have explored the horrors of aging or made seniors into monsters, so this one mostly kept my attention because of what ideas it combined.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Whiplash

8.5/10

Even though I love music, I don't usually watch movies based around just music. This was an exception. It was intense and I was in awe at that ending. I liked the mixture of comedy and drama, also.👍


----------



## Schmetterling

Sex and the city 2

7/10

Well, it kept me entertained, I was alone as usual, there was nothing else good on tv, I don't have netflix or any other stream service and my internet sucks (the wonders of living in the 3rd world). So, the movie did its job, period.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Four Christmases 5/10

My oldest sister wanted to watch this and got my mother to watch it. Lmfao 

Not my cup of tea but the stupid comedy made it at least somewhat bearable. 🤣 It did have some funny parts, though. But not something I'd go out of my way to watch.


----------



## Humesday

Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery 7.5/10


----------



## Humesday

Dracula Untold 8.3/10

The plot and characters are cartoonish, but I still find this movie to be highly entertaining.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Humesday said:


> Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery 7.5/10


I still haven't watched this one. It doesn't look as good as the first one but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Fever Dream

Die Hard 2

7 Yippie Ki-Yay's out of 10.


----------



## Humesday

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I still haven't watched this one. It doesn't look as good as the first one but I'm willing to give it a try.


I definitely liked the first one more, but Glass Onion is pretty funny.


----------



## Humesday

The Countess 7.5/10 Different spin on the Hungarian Countess Elizabeth's story.

Violent Night 5/10 Seriously, just (re)watch Die Hard 

Queen of the Damned 6.5/10 Nu metal, vampires, and Nu metal vampires. It's a fun movie. Music sucks though.


----------



## Humesday

Byzantium 7.5/10


----------



## Humesday

The House of the Devil 7.5/10


----------



## Folded Edge

Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery 6.5/10. A fun Christmas day watch, not as good as the first film, though.


----------



## Socialmisfits

Gentlemen prefer blondes 1953

Not very good, I had a couple of chuckles though. Let’s say 5/10


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery 7.5/10

I like the first one better but this one was definitely entertaining enough.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bullet Train 7.5/10 

Enjoyable silly movie. Not great but I had some good laughs and it was fun like the Knives Out 2 movie.


----------



## alwaysrunning

10/10 A heartbreaking story and powerfully acted.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Guillermo del Toro's Pinnochio

8.5/10 or maybe even a 9/10

Just finished it from last night. Wow.

😢


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

John Wick


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Gladiator...Finally finished a movie I never completed in like a decade or more. I saw a couple scenes on cable but never watched it from the beginning. 😅

8/10


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Gladiator...Finally finished a movie I never completed in like a decade or more. I saw a couple scenes on cable but never watched it from the beginning. 😅
> 
> 8/10


 I know I saw that movie but I honestly can't remember a thing about it other than it was some man with a beard.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know I saw that movie but I honestly can't remember a thing about it other than it was some man with a beard.


I just always thought of it as the movie set in Roman times with Joaquin Phoenix. 😂 

I'm glad I watched it. 🤭


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just always thought of it as the movie set in Roman times with Joaquin Phoenix. 😂
> 
> I'm glad I watched it. 🤭


 It's another case where I'm annoyed that I got rid of like half of my DVDs years ago. I know I had that DVD because I remember always having to shuffle it around whenever I was trying to fit a new DVD into the shelf. I was annoyed by always moving it and never watching it so I got rid of it.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Surge










8/10 this is a movie that in places I had to look away and wondered if I could carry on watching. The protagonist is someone who really struggles with all aspects of life. I won't say anymore incase anyone wants to watch it. 

iPlayer has got some really top stuff at the moment; so glad I cancelled my Netflix.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

alwaysrunning said:


> Surge
> 
> View attachment 150872
> 
> 
> 8/10 this is a movie that in places I had to look away and wondered if I could carry on watching. The protagonist is someone who really struggles with all aspects of life. I won't say anymore incase anyone wants to watch it.
> 
> iPlayer has got some really top stuff at the moment; so glad I cancelled my Netflix.


This looks interesting. I should give that a watch one day. 


Joe with Nicholas Cage

8.5/10

Had a couple of disturbing parts. I had never heard of the movie so I just instantly clicked on it on Tubi cause it sounded good. I like the ending, also.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Puss in Boots

8/10

Now, I'm ready to see the second one. 😂


----------



## Orb

Bullet Train (2022) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ ✴ 
Decent enough action flick. Aaron Taylor-Johnson as Lemon was the highlight for me.

Sea Fever (2019) ⭐⭐⭐✴✴
Stronger first half than second. I had it at 4 stars up until then. Tense, pretty scary. But then it had a few baffling decisions and predictability at the end, which spoiled the gritty realism angle they were going for. Pretty good overall, though.


----------



## harrison

Fantastic - 9/10.


----------



## Orb

Happy Death Day (2017) ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ✴ 
I'm a sucker for time loop movies, not sure how this one passed me by for so long. Very entertaining, nice little reference at the end too.


----------



## Folded Edge

The Book of Eli (2010) *6/10*

I saw it when it was originally released and enjoyed it more on first viewing, not quite as much meat on the bones of the story on the 2nd watch. 


Top Gun: Maverick (2022) *6/10*

Decent brain under the seat follow up. One viewing more than enough though.

Anyone else think that there were a couple of visual nods to the Clint Eastwood movie Firefox in it?


----------



## SadGirl2002

Decision to Leave. 9/10

Twist-y South Korean thriller about a detective who falls for his suspect. It's best not go into too much detail to avoid spoilers, but I highly recommend it. An incredibly tragic and romantic film. My favorite thing I've seen from this year.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> Top Gun: Maverick (2022) *6/10*
> 
> Decent brain under the seat follow up. One viewing more than enough though.
> 
> Anyone else think that there were a couple of visual nods to the Clint Eastwood movie Firefox in it?


 I haven't seen Firefox in so long I can't remember too much about it.


* *




Do you mean the similarity in Maverick stealing an enemy aircraft and escaping? If it was intentional, Rotten Tomaters was much kinder to Maverick than Firefox


----------



## alwaysrunning

Man On The Moon 
8/10
When I hear the song by REM for some reason I keep hearing Annie instead of Andy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> Man On The Moon
> 8/10
> When I hear the song by REM for some reason I keep hearing Annie instead of Andy.


  

Me too! For the longest time, I think I thought it was Annie.


----------

